# TTC and Beyond!



## morganwhite7

HELLO ALL :cloud9:

My name is Morgan. (If you see this you know me :))

Umm this is where we rattle on about heartbeats, ultrasounds, morning sickness, maternity clothes, preggo food, baby names, registries, symptoms, trimesters, gender scans, kicks, worries, bump pics etc. etc. !!! (...to name a few :blush:)

And this is where we can stay together and share our journeys with everyone who'd like to pop in and see what's up on the pregnancy side of things. I wish you all LOTS of babydust and I can't wait to watch you all get your BFPs!!! (bc it WILL happen and it will be awesome :))

:dust:


THE GIRLS- (over halfway there!) Due Date:
*Bubs- Emily.....................BORN 10/31/13! :blue: Gabriel James 
*Goldstns- Nikki................. BORN 1/05/14! :pink: Alia Makayla
*Waves- Amanda................ BORN 3/06/14  :pink: Leah Katherine
*Ingodshand- Sarah...............BORN 4/02/14! :blue: Evan Allan 
*TTC- Rachel...................... BORN 3/03/14!:pink: Eliana Rae
*Disney- Kara...................... BORN 4/14/14!:pink: Makayla May ...  4/30/15 
*mwhite7- Morgan..................... BORN 4/24/14!:pink: Marley Jaye 
**Jury- Julie............................. BORN 4/14/14!:pink:/:blue:Olivia Lynne/Grayson Lucas
*MrsAMK- Molly.............................. BORN 4/26/14! :blue: Gabriel Silas
*Pdx- Sonia.................................... BORN 6/07/14! :pink:  Sara 
*asmcsm- Ashlee............................ BORN 6/12/14!:pink: Lux Adele 
*CantHrdlyWait- Britt...................... BORN 6/23/14!:pink: Harper Grace
*Clynn11- Cassidy.......................... BORN 8/13/14!:pink:  Zuri Lynn
*HWPG- Mirolee...............................BORN 7/28/14!:blue: Aleksandr Julian
*KirbyT16- Kayla.............................. BORN 8/15/14!:pink:  Harper 
*frsttimemama- Sandy..................... 9/26/14:blue:
*STG- STG! :).................................10/13/14 
*Kiamaria83- Colette.......................10/18/14 
*brunettebimbo- BB.........................1/17/15:blue:
*Prgirl_11- Marie.............................2/24/15
RobertRedford- Amanda
Cowgirl07-Katrina
Lotalaughs16- Brittney................  4/17/15 
NDT- Nichole



(If for some reason I forgot ANYONE, just ask and I'll update!! :))


----------



## morganwhite7

Feel free to post whatever girls.. I talk a LOT during the day!

But as for now.. It takes a lot to grow a bean so goodnight. Talk to you all after my vomiting episode tomorrow morning lol.

SCAN in 11 hours!!!!!!!!!! :) :happydance: :)


----------



## pdxmom

Im sooo here with u girls...im goin to rant abt my ttcing too... :)


----------



## morganwhite7

Woohoo Sonia! There's one of ya!

Yay glad this worked <3


----------



## wavescrash

GOOD LUCK WITH YOUR SCAN TOMORROW MORGAN <3 I'll be thinking of you and stalking for an update from work.

My scan (NT scan) and bloodwork is Friday. My scan appointment is at 12:00 and I'm so anxious to see the baby again. Last time I saw him/her was around 7 or 8 weeks and they looked like a little blob still.

I thought I felt the first flutters today on my first break at work. I was just sitting there drinking a soda and eating a Twix (I'm so healthy, let me tell you!) when I felt little tap-tap-taps, morse code-like. It happened quite a few times and then stopped completely. It could have been blood flow or gas or something else but it was down lower and felt like those first movements you tend to feel so I'm hoping to have it happen again when I lay down to sleep tonight to confirm it for me :)

One of my co-workers is pregnant with her 4th and due in December. She's moving to Seattle once the baby is born so a couple of our co-workers mentioned wanting to throw her a baby shower in the break room during our shift one day. We did that for an old co-worker years ago. It was from 2-4 and there was cake/food/etc and everyone just came throughout their shift or stopped up during the day to drop off presents and visit the mom. Well anyway, they mentioned planning one for her and said shortly afterward they found out I was pregnant so want to make it a joint baby shower. It's going to have to be in November because that's around when the other mom will be going on mat leave/leaving the store but I should know the gender by then so it's a-okay with me! I love baby showers haha.


----------



## Cowgirl07

I'm here..But just to stalk for now!


----------



## NDTaber9211

I'll be stalking this thread for sure :thumbup:


----------



## jury3

Awwww glad we have stalkers :)

Ok, first preggo question lol...is it normal to feel sick everyday and then one day barely be sick at all??? I just worry it's a bad thing. I also worry my boobs aren't changing enough yet lol


----------



## jury3

What does closed mean at the top of this thread? Is it only for those who know about it?


----------



## wavescrash

As for fluctuating symptoms - TOTALLY normal. There are so many things that factor into certain symptoms & nausea is definitely one of them. Hormones fluctuate which in turn makes the level of symptoms fluctuate.

In my March Monkeys thread, that's been a common question the last several weeks & every single girl said they asked their doctor if they should be worried and the doctors just laughed and told them it's all part of the ride. For now, just take joy in the sickness-free days because we never know how many days we're going to have that we don't want to throw up lol.


----------



## wavescrash

13 weeks... although I think these pictures are deceiving because I woke up yesterday morning with a pretty flat belly. Figured it was just bloat and would go away when I slept like usual but I woke up this morning with a bump. I still think it's bloat lol.
 



Attached Files:







13weeks-1.jpg
File size: 23 KB
Views: 6









13weeks-2.jpg
File size: 22.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## clynn11

stalkingggg


----------



## brunettebimbo

Stalking huh huh I mean subscribing! ;)


----------



## brunettebimbo

wavescrash said:


> 13 weeks... although I think these pictures are deceiving because I woke up yesterday morning with a pretty flat belly. Figured it was just bloat and would go away when I slept like usual but I woke up this morning with a bump. I still think it's bloat lol.

That looks like a bump to me :) Beautiful!


----------



## Disneybaby26

I'm hereeeeeeeeeee!! :)

Amanda- I can't wait to have a little bump but soooo excited to actually feel the baby OMG that must be so fun!! 

Julie- I sure hope that's normal because is was miserableeeee all vacation but now these past two days have been okay. I'm sure it will come back!! Haha!!

Morgan-thinking about you sweetie!! Can't wait to see your little picture!! Big hugs!!


----------



## ricschick

gl morgan xxx


----------



## mommyxofxone

ok so going to follow this so hopefully when i get my bfp i can just jump right over :)


----------



## jury3

Awww I love still seeing you girls pop in :) 

Waves-thanks! I spent all weekend reading about miscarriages and they said if preggo symptoms stop to call your doc. So of course I worried a little lol I still peed a lot yesterday though! Lol. Your bump is totally cute! I can't wait to have a bump, right now I'm just starting to feel fat...

I have 2 wks until my scan...that's too long!!! I'm so impatient...


----------



## HWPG

stalking! will read when my heart is strong, wont when i cant. and moving here in a snap when i see those two lines, so be ready for that!


----------



## jury3

I can't wait for you to join us here Mirolee!!! :)


----------



## Disneybaby26

MS back with a vengeance today...honey wheat pretzels make it all better lol! Mmmm salt!!! :)


----------



## morganwhite7

So busy, but just gotta say I cannot WAIT to get to Walgreens for my ZOFRAN!!

Kara have you tried?

Rachel I know you have some, any weird side effects? REALLY looking forward to NOT wanting to die (even though I'm thankful for every hurl!!! ;)) and hoping this medicine works. 

This mornings puke sesh was bad.. So far every single day of 6 weeks, (I am 6w2d today) I have puked bile before I can even get to the shower, I feel mostly better after I get it all out, but only if. EW. But yeah, hoping I can like wake up at my usual temp time and just pop a Zofran so by the time I wake up things will be neutralized?! Lol FX'd.


----------



## morganwhite7

P.s.

Julie- Yes this thread is closed to just the 19 of us. Ohh also my boobs DON'T HURT A BIT! I can't IMAGINE, I swear everyday I think about how you do it, being sick in front of kids. Bc with the amount of SICK I get by the end of the day there is NO WAY I could be in front of anyone. Idk how bad yours gets but I'd be running to the toilet mid-lesson!!

And WAVES what a beauuuuutiful baby bump!!!!! :) I am hoping I have a noticeable one by the time we go on vacation, (Thanksgiving Day Steeler's game in Baltimore!!) I will be 18w4d :) I think I was DEF showing by then last time. I hear 2nd time around is a doozy ;)


----------



## wavescrash

I took Zofran. It constipated you which can make you feel uncomfy and nauseous as well so just watch your protein intake and up your fiber.

Thanks!

Afm - at work til 4:30 and I think I've overworked myself with heavy lifting but things need done so idk. Morgan isn't your scan today? What time? Mines tomorrow and I'm so excited.


----------



## BubsMom17

OK I'm here! It took a long time to catch up on both threads!

I can't wait for you girls to be as far along as me (even though I will have my little Mr. by then!) 

I am reminiscing about my early days... My symptoms would come and go until about 9-10 weeks when they were here to stay. I think most of you are my FB friends, right? I didn't post a 31 week pic because I was feeling gigantor... do you wanna see it?


----------



## BubsMom17

Morgan I am sooooo thrilled about your scan! I was waiting waiting waiting so patiently to see your update!


----------



## brunettebimbo

I wanna see :)

Morgan how do you do a closed thread!? I didn't know you could!


----------



## morganwhite7

YES I wanna see a big bump pic!!! :)

About it being a CLOSED group, idk I just went to make a thread and it asked whether I wanted it open or closed, and I figured for our situation and wanting to stay together I'd close it. 

We get a LOT of people who thinkkkkk they're gonna keep up with us but konk out after they see how chatty we are!

TAKES DEDICATION!!!! ;)


----------



## morganwhite7

WAVES- I did my big OMG post on the other thread LOL so here ya go! HR 120 BPM! :happydance:

LOVE my BLOB <3
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2319.jpg
File size: 27.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## brunettebimbo

:lol: Do you pick names etc?


----------



## brunettebimbo

morganwhite7 said:


> WAVES- I did my big OMG post on the other thread LOL so here ya go! HR 120 BPM! :happydance:
> 
> LOVE my BLOB <3

This make me extremely happy. So so happy for you!


----------



## morganwhite7

You are too kind! It makes me SO happy to see you TTCers are actually popping in over here, this was a grande idea! :)

(Since you'll be here soon, ANYWAYS!!!! ;))


----------



## jury3

Emily-I think you already know the answer is yes...of course we want to see! Lol

Morgan-Seriously so happy your bean is ok :) Did they say what exactly caused the bleeding? Is it anything to worry about in the future?

So far my nausea hasn't been too bad. I haven't thrown up or anything. The ginger capsules keep it in check pretty well at this point. If I end up throwing up I have no idea what I'll do with kids in the room! Lol they may just have to watch me puke lol especially since some of them gross me out with runny noses and such, if they push me over the edge, then they have to watch! Lol

I'm really tempted to go buy one or two pairs of maternity pants/shirts...is that dumb? I just figure I need clothes now anyway, why not buy clothes I will use all fall/winter? I just feel silly bc I don't REALLY need them yet. Plus I'm scared of jinxing the whole thing...


----------



## jury3

Waves-I'm sure it's fine. I'm sure I'll slip up too, it's hard when you aren't used to restricting those things!


----------



## morganwhite7

Thanks Julie, of course we are over the moon too!!

I am actually stopping by a maternity consignment shop tonight for a pair of pants for work. Who cares lol, bloat or not a BABY CAUSED it!!!!! ;)

Glad your MS is moderate, lucky lucky!! 

Oh and the bleeding, they say is very common in early pregnancy. Having something to do with where the sac settled. Lol she called my bean a "lazy" one for implanting so carelessly! Haha. But she said it should correct itself, to come back if it starts again, and that the heavy bleeding before was from when the initial bleed began. She said my body shed that one part of my lining LIKE A PERIOD, hence the clots and me flipping BALLZ (lol, since that is a cool word to use ;)). 

But I LOVE this OBGYN, it is inside of our hospital, St. Ann's, which is a maternity hospital so specifically made for women/babies. Just what I needed :)


----------



## jury3

I'm so glad you finally got to talk to someone who knows what they are doing!!! Lol
Yay for just having a lazy bean lol


----------



## BubsMom17

OK, here is my pic.



Julie - Just be comfortable, whether you wear mat pants or not... I know a lot of girls said they hate the belly/bella/be bands, but I loved them for the first trimester. I waited until that last possible second to get into mat pants because I was so SICK of them at the end...

I have now reached the I am tired of wearing the same 5 outfits every day phase. Yuck...

Names for the babies, ladies???? 

My little man is Gabriel James


----------



## Disneybaby26

Eekkkk Emily-love the bump!!! You look beautiful!! :)

Julie- I vote stay comfortable no matter what!! You need to enjoy this journey and if you feel gross everyday you won't!! I know a lot of the girls were nay on the Bella bands but my gf LOVED hers and I'll be getting them for sure!!

Morgan- might ask about the zofran, I dunno if I could take being constipated though...I already feel so bloated and take a stool softener EOD basically already! I'd be scared I'd be full of Shit!! Lol


----------



## BubsMom17

Thanks Kara! I know how you feel doesn't always reflect on how you look, but I woul look like a mess if it reflected how I feel!

Emotional, overwelmed, anxious to meet my boy (I don't know how to keep my excitement in check!), in pain (I have PSD - posterior sacroiliac dysfunction), and anxious he will stay breech... I need him to flip in the next few weeks so I don't need a cephallic version or a C-section!

Anyone have tentative birth plans in mind?


----------



## morganwhite7

BEAUTIFUL BUMP!!!!!!! That was about as big as I got w/ Jaxon. I cannot WAIT! :)

Kara- NO it CONSTIPATES?!?!?!

UGH I can already NOT poop as it is! And I have heartburn too already!

Lol maybe I'll use a stool softener too, what kind do you use? I would prefer to not feel like I'm gonna poop my pants all day though!!!! ;)

Names for girl: (we will only use M's for our girls, idk maybe I'm biased. I am the oldest of Morgan, Madison, and Michael ;))

Mila Willow White (a mouthful.... :/) or Mila Kamara White (<3)
Marley was also brought up lastnight, just not too sure I'm a superfan, you like?!

Names for boys-

Elijah Jaxon White <3
Joel
Rory
Carter (as a middle name)

That's all we've got! :)


----------



## morganwhite7

Don't have a choice. Will be delivering 4/20, 10 days before my scheduled due date!!!

(So nice to know exactly when he/she is coming because by the end of this pregnancy it will feel like I've been pregnant for 2 years straight!!!!!! :/)


----------



## BubsMom17

Morgan - Elijah and Joel were on my short list! I love them both!

And I like Mila Kamara. It has a nice flow.

I would love to know exactly when he is coming! I hope he comes a little before his due date like Danny did. Things were pretty tight in there by the end!

I know I have more growing to do! They say you get bigger the second time! I am measuring spot on for dates, so if things go as they are, I still have 10 cms of bump growth to do if I go to my EDD!


----------



## morganwhite7

Wow Emily I can't imagine. I made it to almost 37 weeks and felt like I'd rip open!!!

Lol @ cocoa butter. Didn't help a bit. LOVE the smell of Palmer's though, mmmm.

& I really like the Daniel/Gabriel- Danny/Gabe thing. Really cute!! When are you due? 

I am so sorry that we didn't do this earlier and that you had to leave the girls for your pregnancy... I have seen lots of your posts/bump pics stalking through the boards!


----------



## brunettebimbo

I like Mila Kamara :)


----------



## BubsMom17

morganwhite7 said:


> Wow Emily I can't imagine. I made it to almost 37 weeks and felt like I'd rip open!!!
> 
> Lol @ cocoa butter. Didn't help a bit. LOVE the smell of Palmer's though, mmmm.
> 
> & I really like the Daniel/Gabriel- Danny/Gabe thing. Really cute!! When are you due?
> 
> I am so sorry that we didn't do this earlier and that you had to leave the girls for your pregnancy... I have seen lots of your posts/bump pics stalking through the boards!

No cocoa butter is a bunch of bologna. If you get 'em you get 'em. What are you gonna do? I never got them on my stomach (knock on wood...), but all over my hips, thighs, booty and boobies. Oh well. Self-tanner does wonders! 

I am due November 1st, but I am thinking he will be here Halloween-ish. Danny came 10 days early, so I don't think I'll go to 40 weeks this time either. 

As far as the girls go, I will continue lurking on the board! I need need need to see more BFPs over there!!!


----------



## pdxmom

Emily love love love your bump...aaawww sooo cute...cant wait to share my bump pics with u girls...im sure tht will b sooner than later... :)


----------



## BubsMom17

pdxmom said:


> Emily love love love your bump...aaawww sooo cute...cant wait to share my bump pics with u girls...im sure tht will b sooner than later... :)

Oh Sonia BTW... I have stalked your FB a few times and you are a gorgeous woman!


----------



## pdxmom

BubsMom17 said:


> pdxmom said:
> 
> 
> Emily love love love your bump...aaawww sooo cute...cant wait to share my bump pics with u girls...im sure tht will b sooner than later... :)
> 
> Oh Sonia BTW... I have stalked your FB a few times and you are a gorgeous woman!Click to expand...

Awww thanks hun...thts so sweet of u :flower:....

However i must say this with u girls not posting too much on the ttc thread i feel like the baby joojoo has gone and my to b lucky thread ( bcos i started it ) has got jinxed :(


----------



## Cowgirl07

Keep posting girls on the ttc thread. I agree Sonia I love your fb pictures! Actually I think our thread has some unbelievably beautiful girls!


----------



## Disneybaby26

I take a dulcolax when I think I haven't gone enough the day before lol! My stupid expensive prenatal that I got through my old OB (40$/month!!) has the dulcolax built in so it must be safe for preggos, but I'm going to double check with OB tomorrow!

AFM- trying so hard to keep calm. Scan in at 9am tomorrow morning. Part of me feels so so happy and optimistic and then part of me thinks there's going to be no heartbeat or something like last time. I've given myself such a horrible tummy ache. This just has to go right this time right? I think I'm going straight to a padded room if its not okay. Ugh, sooner I go to bed sooner I wake up!


----------



## wavescrash

morganwhite7 said:


> And WAVES what a beauuuuutiful baby bump!!!!! :) I am hoping I have a noticeable one by the time we go on vacation, (Thanksgiving Day Steeler's game in Baltimore!!) I will be 18w4d :) I think I was DEF showing by then last time. I hear 2nd time around is a doozy ;)

Aww thanks. It was a wee bit smaller this morning but that picture was taken before bed so bloat from the day had set in a little. But there was still a little bump this morning so I guess it's here to stay lol. I showed a lot sooner with my second and got bigger with her too.



morganwhite7 said:


> WAVES- I did my big OMG post on the other thread LOL so here ya go! HR 120 BPM! :happydance:
> 
> LOVE my BLOB <3

I read it there after I asked you about it here. So exciting, glad to hear that everything is going great and you have an answer for the bleeding! YAY FOR STICKY BEANS!



Disneybaby26 said:


> AFM- trying so hard to keep calm. Scan in at 9am tomorrow morning. Part of me feels so so happy and optimistic and then part of me thinks there's going to be no heartbeat or something like last time. I've given myself such a horrible tummy ache. This just has to go right this time right? I think I'm going straight to a padded room if its not okay. Ugh, sooner I go to bed sooner I wake up!

Aww, I know what you mean. My first scan I went in hoping for the best but almost expecting them not to find ANYTHING (no baby, no proof of pregnancy, etc.) I'm sure everything will be okay and I can't wait to read about your scan!!!



brunettebimbo said:


> wavescrash said:
> 
> 
> 13 weeks... although I think these pictures are deceiving because I woke up yesterday morning with a pretty flat belly. Figured it was just bloat and would go away when I slept like usual but I woke up this morning with a bump. I still think it's bloat lol.
> 
> That looks like a bump to me :) Beautiful!Click to expand...

Aw thank you!! It was a little smaller this morning but still there so I guess it's gonna stick around. So crazy!!!!



Disneybaby26 said:


> Amanda- I can't wait to have a little bump but soooo excited to actually feel the baby OMG that must be so fun!!

Feeling the baby is definitely fun at first but after awhile your insides get so sore and the punches to the cervix can get very annoying lol. For whatever reason, babies seem to be most active when you're trying to sleep & you'll find yourself waking up because of a kick in the ribs. But it's still really awesome seeing baby roll around in your belly from the outside. Hannah used to stick her butt way out and my belly would look all deformed. As excited as I was to finally deliver her, I was also sad while I was in labor because it was the last time I'd have her to myself where only I could feel her move all day & night lol.



jury3 said:


> Awww I love still seeing you girls pop in :)
> 
> Waves-thanks! I spent all weekend reading about miscarriages and they said if preggo symptoms stop to call your doc. So of course I worried a little lol I still peed a lot yesterday though! Lol. Your bump is totally cute! I can't wait to have a bump, right now I'm just starting to feel fat...
> 
> I have 2 wks until my scan...that's too long!!! I'm so impatient...

I know how you feel about impatience. I felt like my scan was going to take ages to get here (I almost went to the ER hoping for a UTI so I could get a scan/sneak peek lol but I held off) and now... it's here. It's tomorrow morning and I can't wait. Before you know it, you'll be sitting here the night before posting how excited and anxious you are as well :)

Thanks! I was SO bloated the first several weeks, it was unreal. Being constipated didn't help the cause either lol but before you know it, bloat turns to bump :)


----------



## morganwhite7

Kara that's exactly how I felt lastnight!!!! 

Girlie things will be OK! Try to relax and stay preoccupied. Lol or GO to BED! Haha. I woke up at like 5 am (my appt was at 9:45) and just laid there worrying :/ so try NOT to do that!

Post a pic ASAP! I'm excited, ill have a 7 week ultrasound too, just a week behind you!! :)


----------



## Disneybaby26

I'm wondering if they'll do another bc according to LMP, they're going to think I'm 8 weeks but I'm only 7. I hope they do another one in between, I don't want to wait until the 12 week scan again! Too long!!

Funny, I was thinking today when you said you'll deliver on 4/20, that 1.) HA! DH would like that date! And 2.) you'll probably meet your baby weeks before us!


----------



## morganwhite7

Amanda- tomorrow's ultrasound will look so cool!!! Is it the one to check that they have all their fingers and toes and do the blood screening tests for abnormalities? 

I hope it's a boy for you.. But you obviously make perfect princesses too sooo that would be awesome too ;) 

Speaking of them, can you post some pics? I love your photography on FB!


----------



## jury3

Emily-Love the pic! I can't wait to have a big preggo belly :) I love your little guy's name too! What kind of birth plan do you have? I can't believe you will have a baby around Halloween already! That's about the time we will announce lol

Birth plan...We are meeting some midwives at a birth center in a few weeks. I'm considering home birth, but also open to the birth center. I would prefer to stay away from the hospital. I just want to feel like I'm somewhat in control of my labor, even if that just means choosing the location lol C-section is the absolute last choice for me, but I am also aware that there is always a possibility that may be the end result. 

Names? We haven't really chosen any yet. I mean, we have a list but haven't really even mentioned the list since the bfp lol For girls we really like gender neutral/boy names. DW is Ryann, so we like names like that (Rae, Jordan, etc). DW's aunt that passed away in May was Lynn, so we might use that as a middle name. 

Kara and Waves-I can't wait to see your scans tomorrow!!! Seriously, mine is 13 days away...I have a countdown on my phone! lol It's so scary to think there could potential be no heartbeat! I just keep telling myself it will be fine and I have nothing to worry about. On that note...lol Good luck girls!!!


----------



## wavescrash

morganwhite7 said:


> Amanda- tomorrow's ultrasound will look so cool!!! Is it the one to check that they have all their fingers and toes and do the blood screening tests for abnormalities?
> 
> I hope it's a boy for you.. But you obviously make perfect princesses too sooo that would be awesome too ;)
> 
> Speaking of them, can you post some pics? I love your photography on FB!

Aw thanks <3 Yeah, the NT scan. Since I just started with this OB (I switched in the last few weeks) I also have to get my standard pregnancy blood work as well along with the blood test to check for any abnormalities and my scan :)

Thank you! Do you mean pictures of my girls? I can most certainly do that but it'll be hard to narrow down my choices lol.


----------



## wavescrash

jury3 said:


> Kara and Waves-I can't wait to see your scans tomorrow!!! Seriously, mine is 13 days away...I have a countdown on my phone! lol It's so scary to think there could potential be no heartbeat! I just keep telling myself it will be fine and I have nothing to worry about. On that note...lol Good luck girls!!!

I was terrified there'd be no heartbeat at my first scan especially since girls due around the same time as me already had theirs and saw the hb. But with all the losses, I just expected the absolute worst and of course at my first scan, all we saw were the gestational sac and yolk sac but no hb. I was a wreck waiting for the next scan and thank goodness there was a hb. But I was afraid of a MMC after that because I feel like I've had chemicals, a m/c at 7ish weeks so the only thing I had left to experience was a mmc but so far, so good. But I understand it's so hard to just relax and enjoy it. With my first I didn't research anything about conceiving or the first trimester & had no idea how common m/c were so I had no worries at all. I just expected everything to go as "planned" lol. I wish I could be that innocent throughout my pregnancy again!


----------



## Disneybaby26

wavescrash said:


> morganwhite7 said:
> 
> 
> Amanda- tomorrow's ultrasound will look so cool!!! Is it the one to check that they have all their fingers and toes and do the blood screening tests for abnormalities?
> 
> I hope it's a boy for you.. But you obviously make perfect princesses too sooo that would be awesome too ;)
> 
> Speaking of them, can you post some pics? I love your photography on FB!
> 
> Aw thanks <3 Yeah, the NT scan. Since I just started with this OB (I switched in the last few weeks) I also have to get my standard pregnancy blood work as well along with the blood test to check for any abnormalities and my scan :)
> 
> Thank you! Do you mean pictures of my girls? I can most certainly do that but it'll be hard to narrow down my choices lol.Click to expand...

Ugh, I hated that bloodwork! I won't be going alone this time, I though I was going to keel over!! I was like more?!? Really?!? Lol!! So excited to see your "looks like a baby-not a blob" scan!! :)


----------



## morganwhite7

Kara- OH I KNOW about the due date.. His friends already know, coincidence?! Hmm.. Yeah lol. 

Omg btw I just bought a bunch of Naked Juice from the store.. one has 93 strawberries 20 apples and 120 blueberries!! They are bigger bottles- but wow. I am gonna live off this stuff!!! Mmm :)


----------



## Disneybaby26

My mom has a friend that teaches hypno-birthing. I wanted to do a water birth but no where around here does it, some places have the spa tubs for relief but won't let you actually do the water birth. Either way-I know it might sounds nuts but I'd really like to go without the epidural but hey...I've never been in labor before so that could change real quick!! Lol


----------



## Disneybaby26

morganwhite7 said:


> Kara- OH I KNOW about the due date.. His friends already know, coincidence?! Hmm.. Yeah lol.
> 
> Omg btw I just bought a bunch of Naked Juice from the store.. one has 93 strawberries 20 apples and 120 blueberries!! They are bigger bottles- but wow. I am gonna live off this stuff!!! Mmm :)

Omggg, thats sounds like ice cold yummmmmmies!!


----------



## wavescrash

As far as names go, I'm so indecisive. I made a list of girl names I like and now? I don't want half of them but that's why I make lists so that I can keep going back and not forget any of my choices and then re-evaluate how I feel about them.

This is where I stand right now lol...
GIRLS: *Katherine (Kate) Paige* or *Katherine Ellis*. Tyler doesn't like Katherine AT ALL which really bums me out because every time I watch a movie or TV show and there's a girl named Kate, I just love everything about her and her name and want it for myself lol. He also hated my first choice for Hannah which was "Everly." He despises that name so much, it bums me out.

BOYS: *Joshua Harlow* or *Noah Harlow*. Harlow is OH's middle name and was his late-grandfather's first name so that will be our son's middle name regardless. Joshua Harlow was our boy choice last time but I'm not sure if I'm still in love with Joshua like I was then. I think I like Noah better lol.

I desperately want to add more options to my list because OH and I have totally different tastes when it comes to this. Hannah was _literally_ the only girl name we agreed on for her last time.


----------



## morganwhite7

Waves- I just don't get why we aren't posting a million pics of kids like I have seen on other threads! Post away! I hope one day we all have lots of babies and can just post pics and brag on them all day. :)


----------



## wavescrash

Disneybaby26 said:


> Ugh, I hated that bloodwork! I won't be going alone this time, I though I was going to keel over!! I was like more?!? Really?!? Lol!! So excited to see your "looks like a baby-not a blob" scan!! :)

I'm probably crazy but I don't mind bloodwork at all. But then again, look how many tattoos I have - I think I can handle the needle lol. Thanks! Me too. I'm going to the same practice as my last pregnancy, just with a different doctor and she's affiliated with 2 hospitals. One being the one I always delivered at/go to and another one. She sends her patients for their scans at her other hospital that I've never been to so I'm not sure what to expect from the scan. At the hospital I'm used to, I know I'd get pictures and at my anatomy scan with Hannah, they even popped on the 3D probe to give me a few pictures of her in 3D as well. This other place? I have no idea what to expect or if they'll even give me pictures. I really hope I get a good skull or nub shot if nothing else lol. I just so desperately want to guess and see if I'm right.



morganwhite7 said:


> Kara- OH I KNOW about the due date.. His friends already know, coincidence?! Hmm.. Yeah lol.
> 
> Omg btw I just bought a bunch of Naked Juice from the store.. one has 93 strawberries 20 apples and 120 blueberries!! They are bigger bottles- but wow. I am gonna live off this stuff!!! Mmm :)

My cousin was born on 4/20 and hates it because of that lol.

Did you hear about the huge lawsuit against Pepsi Co for Naked Juice? Anyone who purchased a Naked between certain years could fill out a form to be eligible for a piece of the "settlement", I think at most $47 or so. I totally filled out the form lol. I used to drink the Strawberry Banana one regularly.



Disneybaby26 said:


> My mom has a friend that teaches hypno-birthing. I wanted to do a water birth but no where around here does it, some places have the spa tubs for relief but won't let you actually do the water birth. Either way-I know it might sounds nuts but I'd really like to go without the epidural but hey...I've never been in labor before so that could change real quick!! Lol

www.dearbabyblog.com, she did hypno-birthing and she's my favorite mom blogger! I'm sure if you scour her blog you can get some of her personal experience with it. It seemed lovely but not for me. I'm okay with the hospital and an epidural. With my first, I was terrified of the epidural for fear of being paralyzed so I first asked for something else for the pain. They gave me a shot of Nubane (sp?) and it was horrible. I felt like I was on fire from the inside out and got instantly groggy and scared and hated it. I went ahead with the epidural and the pain relief was great. I was also 19 and really didn't know much about using one vs not using one.

With Hannah, I went into it knowing I'd get the epidural if I felt I needed to but wasn't expecting to. However I was having back labor because she was sunny-side up so I got the epi at 4am (I was admitted around 2am lol.) The way I look at it (from personal experience and reading the experiences of others)... go into your labor with little expectations because it never goes as planned and stressing out over NOT getting labor in this certain position or ending up having to have a c-section is only going to send stress signals to your baby or delay your labor.

The more afraid and stressed you are, the more likely you are to slow down your labor/progress. If you're in a lot of pain and you can't handle it, don't be afraid or ashamed to just go ahead and get the epidural. 9 times out of 10 (not an actual stat but just go with it...) you will get the epi, feel instant relief and your body will be able to relax and before you know it, you'll be ready to push. SO many women have posted online about how their labors stalled and they were being stubborn refusing the epidural but were talked into it and once they got it & relaxed their body... their body was able to do the job at hand and progress more quickly. So I say go into labor and delivery knowing that you may need or want the epidural and if you have to get it, that's okay... and if you are able to tough through it without one? More power to you!

This time I'm going to go as long as I can without the epidural to see if I can go all natural but I also know that if I really can't handle it, I won't be afraid to get one.


----------



## wavescrash

To start, I'll share 2 collages I made of my 7 year old (she turns 8 this month!!! WTF!!) for my blog last night. I'll include a link to the post itself in case they look weird on here because they're such large images. These are all of Autumn since birth.

https://www.threebythirty.com/2013/09/autumn-emily.html

Not all of these were taken by me. Some by my Mom, some by me on my old crappy camera. None were taken by me recently with my new DLSR but I can share some of those pictures over time :) Don't wanna flood you all at once lol. I have thousands and thousands of pictures of my kids lol.

** I'm working on collages like this for Hannah for my blog now so I'll share those once I'm done.
 



Attached Files:







Autumn1.jpg
File size: 48.8 KB
Views: 6









Autumn2.jpg
File size: 53.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## morganwhite7

Beautiful!! She has pretty full lips, striking features like a skinny lil model :) 

I love Hannah's curls too.. They're freakin cute! Lol


----------



## wavescrash

morganwhite7 said:


> Beautiful!! She has pretty full lips, striking features like a skinny lil model :)
> 
> I love Hannah's curls too.. They're freakin cute! Lol

Aw thanks! She's tall and thin... very model-like but I highly doubt she'd ever go down that path.

:) Hannah's curls are insane. I'm amazed by them every day honestly lol. OH had super curly hair as a baby/toddler and outgrew it but I'm hoping she doesn't. I just wish it would grow a little longer to kinda help weigh it some more and maybe help keep the bangs out of her eyes. I hate constantly having to throw her bangs back in a ponytail but the girl's gotta see what she's doing and where she's going lol.


----------



## morganwhite7

Lol! I have dirty blonde (but I bleach it) Afro hair!!! Like sausage curls in the back and I'm hoping my baby gets em! Jaxon had a lot of dark curly hair, have it in my keepsake box <3, curls are awesome. Lol let me post a picture of my SISTER's curls, I have to lol, they are insane.

Aw here's a good one I took of my brother (who's a ginger ;)) and sister (15 & 17). Her hair kinda looks like dreads now it's nutty curly lol.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## clynn11

I just have to add in I hope our babies get my husbands curly hair!!!! When he lets it grow long it's just a curtain of ringlets! I freaking love it and dream of curly haired babies lol

Your girls are gorgeous Amanda. Like ridiculously beautiful.
 



Attached Files:







300587_301031916592234_1128449170_n.jpg
File size: 72.8 KB
Views: 4









310832_301031506592275_559226169_n.jpg
File size: 37.9 KB
Views: 5









387820_301032189925540_1546743990_n.jpg
File size: 49.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## morganwhite7

CASSIDY awh so cute!!!! Hahah, also post some of your puppies!! Lol I love my pitbull more than anything!! He's our baby for now ;)


----------



## wavescrash

Aww thanks girls :)

I love curly hair so much!


----------



## clynn11

My puppies aren't puppies anymore. :( It's SO SAD!!
 



Attached Files:







388179_308564489172310_1800854819_n.jpg
File size: 37.1 KB
Views: 1









559087_483096495052441_905702614_n.jpg
File size: 29.2 KB
Views: 1









208546_590753247620098_716178808_n.jpg
File size: 29.5 KB
Views: 1









224199_488556107839813_1922335396_n.jpg
File size: 52.8 KB
Views: 1









428100_563322893696467_126802775_n.jpg
File size: 38 KB
Views: 1


----------



## clynn11

And gotta put this one cuz it's just too cute  lol
 



Attached Files:







389566_538298122865611_981101217_n.jpg
File size: 37.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## wavescrash

Okay, finally finished Hannah's collages :) I'm throwing in a couple extra pictures because I couldn't narrow down which ones I wanted to use lol.

The one of her with my grandma (her great-grandma) was taken on Hannah's 1st birthday :)
 



Attached Files:







Hannah1.jpg
File size: 46.4 KB
Views: 4









Hannah2.jpg
File size: 50.4 KB
Views: 4









Hannah3.jpg
File size: 50.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## wavescrash

Aww Cassidy they're adorable!


----------



## morganwhite7

Aww I just showed DH too they're soooo cute :) I forgot they were not babies anymore, ours is 7 months this week and it's so sad! Lol he's getting big and doesn't realize. Thinks he can hop all over everything. Oh and I just looove his white dog hair everywhere! :dohh: Lol.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## morganwhite7

Sooooo cute Amanda! I hope to document well with pictures.. Gotta get a nice camera from Santa though ;) I'm totally checking out the one you have. Any recommendation on a good one under $500? My dad always had Nikons and said they're good but I just want something that is NOT a digital camera lol and have no idea how to work all the crazy stuff. Although I really want a panorama lens or setting or w/e, I love those pics.


----------



## BubsMom17

I had an all-natural labor at a hospital and wouldn't have changed a thing. They were wonderful and I never felt pressured into anything. I labored at home for 5 days. Yes, 5 days... it was "pre-labor" but by the 5th day I was pretty ready to get the show on the road. Finally on Saturday my mucus plug came out, and then my water broke at like 12 or 1 in the morning on Sunday (and it was a huge gush, not a little leak...). I got to the hospital 3 cms dialted at like 2 in the morning, but he was born at 7:50 AM. So getting to 3 cms took FOREVER! But once my water broke and labor started in was between 6-8 hours, which is really not bad. I went from 7-cms in one hour! It was intense... but I have no reservations about doing it all over again! I hope it goes just as well as the first time.


----------



## morganwhite7

Oh and before I go to bed girls: can I wake up at 4 to take a Zofran since my alarm is at 6? Or just puke and take it after? (My phone just autocorrected "after" to "FRER"!! Lol)


----------



## BubsMom17

I wanted a little girl so bad... Danny has the most beautiful curls! I will post a pic of him before we cut it... I am still hoping to have a little curly top like Hannah one day!

I have a few of his ringlets saved from when we cut it the first time at 18 months. People kept thinking he was a little girl... 

This is the picture I have tattooed on me, portrait style.


----------



## BubsMom17

Oh and yes I am getting to the point where the movements baby makes are getting painful. I love having an active healthy baby, trust me! But my insides feel worn out.
We are having an ongoing disagreement about whether or not heels should be placed in ribs...


----------



## wavescrash

Since we're sharing animal pictures... I'll share my mom's Mastiff. One of him the day we got him and one of him last month (or the month before?, roughly 2 years old.) He's taller than Hannah when he's sitting. And if I can find pictures of our 2 cats, I'll share those too.

https://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff422/sailinghomelj/14_zpsd5a3ddb6.jpg

https://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff422/sailinghomelj/17_zps0c00d1ce.jpg

https://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff422/sailinghomelj/9_zps1a1cb027.jpg

It's bugging me that I can't find pictures of my cats lol. I'm on a mission now.


----------



## BubsMom17

Kara - I can't wait to see your scan! Everything is going to be fine, hun! You have a healthy baby in there! 

Waves - Tomorrow is an exciting scan! I loved seeing the little one looking like a real person for the first time!


----------



## wavescrash

BubsMom17 said:


> Oh and yes I am getting to the point where the movements baby makes are getting painful. I love having an active healthy baby, trust me! But my insides feel worn out.
> We are having an ongoing disagreement about whether or not heels should be placed in ribs...

LOL. Autumn was way up in my ribs while also being way down low in my pelvis. I'm short and she was long and it was painful. However with Hannah, I just carried her SO low so she never really got into my ribs but I had some nasty SPD-type stuff going on & it caused me to go on medical leave several months before I was due. I already feel it starting up again and I'm not too happy about that lol.



morganwhite7 said:


> Sooooo cute Amanda! I hope to document well with pictures.. Gotta get a nice camera from Santa though ;) I'm totally checking out the one you have. Any recommendation on a good one under $500? My dad always had Nikons and said they're good but I just want something that is NOT a digital camera lol and have no idea how to work all the crazy stuff. Although I really want a panorama lens or setting or w/e, I love those pics.

Thanks!! I wish I'd had a better camera when Autumn was little but oh well. I have it now. I have a Canon Rebel T3i and I'd recommend it in a heartbeat. Even just shooting it on auto-mode and not messing with all the functions would give good pictures but I believe it was $600. I don't remember... we got it with our tax return this year and added some insurance to it and then with taxes it came to like $700-800.

Canon Powershots are good cameras. That's what I had before this one. It's a little point-and-shoot digital camera but very user-friendly I think. I prefer Canon over Nikon personally (and my first DSLR was a Nikon lol.)



BubsMom17 said:


> I had an all-natural labor at a hospital and wouldn't have changed a thing. They were wonderful and I never felt pressured into anything. I labored at home for 5 days. Yes, 5 days... it was "pre-labor" but by the 5th day I was pretty ready to get the show on the road. Finally on Saturday my mucus plug came out, and then my water broke at like 12 or 1 in the morning on Sunday (and it was a huge gush, not a little leak...). I got to the hospital 3 cms dialted at like 2 in the morning, but he was born at 7:50 AM. So getting to 3 cms took FOREVER! But once my water broke and labor started in was between 6-8 hours, which is really not bad. I went from 7-cms in one hour! It was intense... but I have no reservations about doing it all over again! I hope it goes just as well as the first time.

My first, I was in pre-labor for 3 days or so and on Sunday evening I did a lot of walking & squats (I was only dilated to a 1 at this point, 12 days early), had sex around 2:30am and then at 3am had my first contraction. Got to the hospital around 8am and was told I was 4cm, 90% effaced, station -1 and having my baby that day. They broke my water around 10am, started Pitocin slight after and around 4:45 or so it was time to start pushing. She was born at 5:23pm. I didn't know how to push and it was taking forever. They almost wanted to use the vacuum to get her out but I said "hell no" and just beared down with all I had.

With Hannah I was admitted to L&D 15 days before my due date to be monitored because I was having regular contractions but they weren't changing my cervix enough over the course of 2 hours so I was sent home. I was 2cm at this point. The next day we walked a lot, did lots of squats, sex, etc. That evening and night I felt like my waters were leaking. Nothing crazy but I definitely felt some wet action going on down there that felt more than normal. I was having really bad back pains as well. Talked to the on-call OB who sent me to L&D just to be safe and the nurse that swabbed my pantyliner (for fluids) said it was probably just normal increased discharge you get at the end of pregnancy & that my pantyliner tested negative for my waters but the L&D OB swabbed inside me anyway. Around 1am she walks back in and says "It was positive for your waters, you're going to be admitted." I was in such shock because they sent me home just the night before and I asked the nurse, "So this means I'm not leaving until I have my baby?" LOL. I mean, you have to deliver within 24 hours of your water leaking/breaking but I still couldn't believe it. When they checked me, I was 3cm and like 100% effaced. She was sunny-side up so I had nasty back labor and got the epidural around 4am. The leak was a slow/high leak so my labor kept stalling out and they were talking c-section until they had another doctor come in around 2 or 3pm to check me. So she checks me and she goes, "Um... there's another bag of waters that hasn't yet been broken." So they broke my water and before we knew it I was 10cm and ready to go. LUCKILY I was given the best piece of advice this time... push like you're pooping... so that's what I did and I pushed for maybe 15 minutes and she was born at 5:45pm. The doctor and nurse kept going on & on about how great I was at pushing which really helped and I make sure I pass that tip along to everyone I know in labor lol.


----------



## wavescrash

BubsMom17 said:


> Kara - I can't wait to see your scan! Everything is going to be fine, hun! You have a healthy baby in there!
> 
> Waves - Tomorrow is an exciting scan! I loved seeing the little one looking like a real person for the first time!

I know! Baby goes from looking like a jelly bean to looking like an alien and I'm so excited to see! I just really hope to get a copy of a picture. I've never been to this facility before so I don't know how they do things here. The place I usually go gives out pictures all the time so I have no idea what to expect.


----------



## BubsMom17

I think my torso is just really short. Both boys are high and low and the same time and seem to run out of room quickly, even though both measured small (Danny was only 6 pounds when he was born, and this one is smack in the 50 percentile.


----------



## wavescrash

I'm short with a short torso and both my girls were long.

I'm only 5'2 and both girls were born at 21" long, in the 90th (or around there) percentile. But with Hannah carrying so low (I swear she could have fallen out at any time she was so low) she never got into my ribs. She stayed curled up with her butt sitting near my hip until she turned but by that point, I'm pretty sure my vagina was falling out so she was nowhere near my ribs.


----------



## brunettebimbo

How many DPO did you all get your positives? :)


----------



## morganwhite7

Mornin girls :)

Waves that mastiff is freakin awesome!!! SO cute! & your tattoos look really sweet too! :)
oh p.s. found a powershot one for $249 (SX510 HS?? lol) that I may have to order. I would really like to start taking my belly pics with one! And it just so happens to be FRIDAY, payday!!!

BB- I got a BLARING POSITIVE on a FRER with FMU on 10DPO. I can post my chart if you'd like!! I'll post it on the other thread so you all can compare ;)

LOL @ the jellybean->alien->human, so true!

Sippin' on my Vernor's!!! :coffee:


----------



## jury3

wavescrash said:


> jury3 said:
> 
> 
> Kara and Waves-I can't wait to see your scans tomorrow!!! Seriously, mine is 13 days away...I have a countdown on my phone! lol It's so scary to think there could potential be no heartbeat! I just keep telling myself it will be fine and I have nothing to worry about. On that note...lol Good luck girls!!!
> 
> I was terrified there'd be no heartbeat at my first scan especially since girls due around the same time as me already had theirs and saw the hb. But with all the losses, I just expected the absolute worst and of course at my first scan, all we saw were the gestational sac and yolk sac but no hb. I was a wreck waiting for the next scan and thank goodness there was a hb. But I was afraid of a MMC after that because I feel like I've had chemicals, a m/c at 7ish weeks so the only thing I had left to experience was a mmc but so far, so good. But I understand it's so hard to just relax and enjoy it. With my first I didn't research anything about conceiving or the first trimester & had no idea how common m/c were so I had no worries at all. I just expected everything to go as "planned" lol. I wish I could be that innocent throughout my pregnancy again!Click to expand...

I'm just so scared bc I don't feel pregnant and my morning sickness hasn't been very bad. My boobs are sore and nipples are sore/sensitive, but that's basically it...I keep thinking, how do I know I'm really still pregnant? I just want to know its in there and growing like it should. I was really nervous about it this morning bc I just don't feel pregnant. It's just scary when other girls are puking and I'm barely nauseous...



Disneybaby26 said:


> My mom has a friend that teaches hypno-birthing. I wanted to do a water birth but no where around here does it, some places have the spa tubs for relief but won't let you actually do the water birth. Either way-I know it might sounds nuts but I'd really like to go without the epidural but hey...I've never been in labor before so that could change real quick!! Lol

You can do it!!!! I'm obsessed with the business of being born. You should watch it if you haven't seen it.



brunettebimbo said:


> How many DPO did you all get your positives? :)

I was 12dpo. I had a negative at 9dpo.


----------



## morganwhite7

Julie don't worry. I didn't get sick until 6 weeks on the DOT! Both pregnancies. So it may still be coming for you. But either way I am TELLING YOU this sickness is AWFUL. Be thankful lol plenty of ladies have no symptoms and are just fine! Actually it is really normal. My sickness is ABNORMAL. I think it will progress to hyperemesis gravidarum like last time. Blech. And I HAVE to keep working.

P.s. Just took my very first Zofran!!! Lol hoping it kicks in soon, pizza party at 11:30 for us!! :)

Excited for pics from Waves!!!!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Thanks Girls. Just trying to decide when to test! Last time I was pregnant I didn't get a positive until I was 4wk 4days. That's why I was thinking of waiting until 17DPO because if I am pregnant I won't be 4+4 until then?


----------



## morganwhite7

Were you temping that time so you know it was right on?

I say 14DPO is the safest day. 90% positive if pregnant from that day on. 

Here: https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test/dpo-chart.php?dpo=14


----------



## brunettebimbo

No because we were NTNP. I found out on 17th February. Had a scan on 25th March and was 9wk 5days so think that means I was 4+4 when I got my BFP?


----------



## morganwhite7

Ohhh! I thought you mean you had tested & tested and finally got a BFP on 17DPO!

I'm sure you would have had one earlier. Like I said mine was 10DPO and by the looks of your chart, if you are pregnant, implantation already happened. Looks like about 7DPO. I think mine was the same! :)

Oh actually since you're 9 DPO it could be happening now! Lol I suggest to at least wait til tomorrow :)


----------



## brunettebimbo

I tested when my period could have been due (usually 28-32 days) and it was negative 28 and 32 days but nothing. Positive was CD43! I have no idea when I ovulated though. 

How long after implantation does it take for HCG to build? I have my fingers so tightly crossed, I really want a BFP!


----------



## morganwhite7

Hmmmm.. they say 2 days after! If you are a late implanter, like @ 9DPO, it may take til 11/12DPO to see a positive though. I promise though- by the day your period is due, that test should tell the truth!

But ANYTHING is possible as we all know!! & your chart looks faaabulous :)


----------



## BubsMom17

BB - I didn't get my BFP until 17 DPO, and it was light! I don't think I implanted until like 12 DPO, and I think I am one of those women whose Hcg rises slowly, since I didn't get a BFP until 2 days after my missed AF with Danny. 

Morgan - I saw the discussion on the other thread about the name issue. I just want to add that I see no problem in honoring Jaxon by giving little one the name as a middle name. My aunt and uncle lost a son at 6 years old, and then gave their youngest son his name as a middle name. I think it is a way of building a connection from Jaxon to your next son, since they will never meet while on Earth. <3


----------



## BubsMom17

Kara - So happy about your scan!!!! <3

Sorry if I missed, but did Waves have her scan yet???


----------



## morganwhite7

Totally agree Emily. I just thought it would be really nice and couldn't imagine why old Gma would say that! Lol. She is set in her ways. Still harrasses me over the church we attend, haha. 

And I have to make a confession. Lastnight my DH said something about the story of Gabriel in the bible and how he was conceived. He was the angel, the rainbow after her storm. So long story short, he said he would want that name more than anything. 

I have never even considered the name Gabriel, but I really loved the reasoning behind it and the fact that DH really felt strongly about it. (He NEVER cares about this kinda stuff, lol last time he said he didn't care & that I could pick.) So that may be on our list. I still love Elijah Jaxon, but he isn't sold. Thought I'd mention that just in case I have a Gabey baby too! ;) I promise I didn't know this yesterday when you told me! Lol


----------



## morganwhite7

Waves should be posting a pic here soon, it should be over by now!


----------



## BubsMom17

Yes, Gabriel is the angel who told Mary she would be carrying Jesus.

Initially I wanted to have a Gabriel and a Lily. Gabriel presented a lily to Mary when he spoke to her. I thought it would be so nice... Gabriel is also the archangel of mothers.

But my girl name is Ariel. Ariel is also an archangel, the archangel of animals and the ill. The name Ariel means "lioness of God." Which matches up with me theme, because of the story of Daniel and the Lions. 

Clearly I have put a lot of thought into this.

Gabriel Jaxon would be a beautiful name, btw, but I am biased. ;)


----------



## BubsMom17

Oh and sorry if I never mentioned this!

If we happen to chat on FB, never mention baby's name! We are keeping it a secret! The only people who know his name are my BnB friends! Thank you in advance! :)


----------



## morganwhite7

Lol probably should have gotten the bible story right before sharing. Such a shame my husband can quote more than I can! Lol

And gotcha about FB, same goes for me!!! We have told all of the family but just can't imagine the comments I'll get from everyone who knew Jaxon's story. I don't want to be judged or talked about so I'm not posting at all, like til I'm about to pop! Lol stupid idiots on FB are mean and hurtful and I do NOT want to deal with any of it just in case! :)


----------



## wavescrash

Ill be home soon to post pictures and whatnot. Had to get more bloodwork and now were getting food lol. But I did get pictures :)


----------



## jury3

Yay! Can't wait to see pics!

I cannot concentrate at work. I'm so tired and so unmotivated to do anything. I'd rather be at home sleeping or googling baby things lol


----------



## morganwhite7

And bean IS FINE right?!!

YAY so happy. Enjoy lunch :)


----------



## morganwhite7

Julie I can't imagine trying to focus lol. A least at my work I can keep my baby tab open. Do a little work, a little play. Kudos to you though, has to take a LOT of strength! Esp when you just feel like going to sleep!


----------



## BubsMom17

Oh goodness Julie just wait! The fatigue will kick in hardcore at like 7-8 weeks and you will be a wreck! Not be a Debbie Downer... LOL... just saying! 

Oh and my nausea didn't start until 8+ weeks, so you still have time.

But two of my friends are pregnant with perfectly healthy beans and neither had morning sickness at all. So maybe you'll be one of the lucky ones!


----------



## wavescrash

Okay so we're finally home :)

I started off with a full bladder and the tech got some measurements but said the baby didn't really wanna move so she had me go to the bathroom and it seemed to do the trick a little. She was finally able to get a good view of the nuchal fold and my measurement was only 1.8 (1.75) which is well within normal range so that's good :)

The doctor came in at one point and was really nice. She said there are 3 placental cysts that we need to keep an eye on and we'll follow-up with them around my 19 week scan. She didn't offer much on them so I tried googling with no luck. There weren't many concrete answers. Most personal stories were women that only had 1 (not 3) and had different stories. One said her doctor told her it was a soft marker for Downs. One said her doctor told her she'd have to deliver early & by c-section. A medical article said it may be a reason for IUGR. A few said they went away in a few weeks. Others said they lasted the whole pregnancy and caused no problems. Others said it was near the umbilical cord and the fear is that it'll grow too big and cut off flow to the cord and ultimately kill/harm the baby. I don't see my OB until the 27th so mentally I'm freaking out but I also know that it could be nothing. Just the fact that I have 3 and all the stories I read mentioned only 1. I never knew it was a thing you could have. I wonder if that's why I'm so crampy/achy all the time?

I'm also paranoid over the scan pictures lol. I'm not a tech and I know I could just have bad pictures (she gave me a disc with 8 on it & then 4 prints.) She also switched it to 3D for a few minutes which was a nice surprise. Anyway, I'm worried because I can't really see a nasal bone which is a DS marker and then the legs look stumpy which is a marker for a genetic anomaly so I'm so paranoid right now lol. I got my blood drawn for the genetic testing immediately afterward but I'm not sure when or how to expect the results. Nobody mentioned it and I asked the tech doing the test but she said she didn't really know.
 



Attached Files:







dunn2.jpg
File size: 31.1 KB
Views: 4









dunn4.jpg
File size: 38.8 KB
Views: 5









dunn6.jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 9









dunn8.jpg
File size: 36.2 KB
Views: 4









dunn9.jpg
File size: 39.6 KB
Views: 7


----------



## morganwhite7

Hey sorry don't respond to me on FB

But could they tell gender or is it not developed yet? Think I see a weenie nub! Lol


----------



## wavescrash

morganwhite7 said:


> Hey sorry don't respond to me on FB
> 
> But could they tell gender or is it not developed yet? Think I see a weenie nub! Lol

No she didn't say. Tyler thought he saw boy parts and asked her when I went to the bathroom but she said it either just started developing into exactly what it'll be last week or just this week so too early to tell. But you can kinda tell by the angle of the dangle (nub theory) and for that it looks like a girl.


----------



## BubsMom17

Waves dont worry about the nose. I have seen sooo many people comment about it and it really doesn't mean anything is those early early scans. The nuchal fold measurement is great! And all fetuses have nubby legs like that! Beautiful pics though!


----------



## jury3

BubsMom17 said:


> Oh goodness Julie just wait! The fatigue will kick in hardcore at like 7-8 weeks and you will be a wreck! Not be a Debbie Downer... LOL... just saying!
> 
> Oh and my nausea didn't start until 8+ weeks, so you still have time.
> 
> But two of my friends are pregnant with perfectly healthy beans and neither had morning sickness at all. So maybe you'll be one of the lucky ones!

Thanks! That makes me feel better :) I'm just starting to get the exhaustion a little and nausea is only a little...glad to know I have things to look forward to in the next few weeks! Lol

Waves-I agree, don't worry about the nasal bone it's too early to really tell. If your doc isn't worried, then you should try not to worry either. Love the pics! Can't wait til I have some! Lol


----------



## Disneybaby26

Amanda - your pictures are amazing!! I can't wait until we get that far OMG! Try not to worry about what you are/aren't seeing! I'm sure your doctor would tell you if something was wrong, and your bloodwork will elucidate any of that anyway! GAH! Must have been so cool to see!

AFM - I've totes been on cloud nine all day...just keep thinking of that nice strong little heartbeat chug-a-lugging along inside of me. I just know this is going to be our perfect little forever baby! DH and I are just so in love! :)

Also, I have a 24/7 craving for red sauce, like pasta sauce...and meat like meatballs. Its so weird. Every time I'm trying to plan a meal all I want it to include is red sauce...dh is like we just had that...oh, well!! Were havin it again!! LOL


----------



## BubsMom17

Julie exactly starting week 7 I started with food aversions... I was in the middle of eating a perfectly delightful waffle when my body decided that nope, waffles were not going to be good for a while. I have grown out of that one, thank goodness. It's just super random!

Kara - The sauce I crave is Taco Bell red sauce. Bean and cheese burritos with extra red sauce! Yummm...


----------



## jury3

Kara-Yay for that healthy little babe! Also, red sauce sounds delicious! lol

Emily-NO! Not waffles! lol Yeah, I haven't really had any food aversions yet...eggs, but already disliked them lol 

I may regret it a little later, but I just want to feel pregnant! I was complaining to DW today that I can't wait until the 19th for a scan and to make sure our bean is healthy. She was like, it's like the 2ww just relax. Um, NO! This is way worse than the 2ww! lol 
She told me to read my notes from when we had our tarot card reading and this is what it says, "Pregnancy in September, a time to rest bc decisions have been made, use to worrying and at a time where I don't have to and I struggle with that, I'm not sure what to do with myself"
LOL That is exactly me right now! I feel like I have nothing to do and I don't know what to do with myself! I can't buy maternity clothes, I can't buy baby things, I can't see the baby, I can't do much to make sure the bean is ok...all I can do is keep taking pregnancy tests! (I'm trying to use up my wondfos) lol


----------



## Disneybaby26

LOL at all of that!! I know, it's really tough!!! Even after the scan today I was like waiiiiiiiit, can I see it again to make sure?! Lol!! It's all such a waiting game!!


----------



## wavescrash

Thanks ladies. I'm sure everything's fine. Honestly I wasn't worried until I saw the one post where the girl said her doctor told her it was a soft marker for Downs so I think I just started over-analyzing it lol. I mean, it won't change anything either way... but if there is something going on, I want to know immediately so we can prepare as well as we can. But let's just assume everything's okay until I'm told otherwise lol.

On a lighter note, I'm just super stoked that she put my due date back to my original one... when my OB wanted to change it by 8 days because of my old scan because it's "most accurate." I know the exact day I ovulated. She was saying "well maybe you ovulated early." If so... that still doesn't mean my due date would be wrong. Due dates are most accurate based off ovulation anyway lol. Regardless, I did a happy dance inside when the ultrasound doctor told me she agrees with my original due date.


----------



## Disneybaby26

wavescrash said:


> Thanks ladies. I'm sure everything's fine. Honestly I wasn't worried until I saw the one post where the girl said her doctor told her it was a soft marker for Downs so I think I just started over-analyzing it lol. I mean, it won't change anything either way... but if there is something going on, I want to know immediately so we can prepare as well as we can. But let's just assume everything's okay until I'm told otherwise lol.
> 
> On a lighter note, I'm just super stoked that she put my due date back to my original one... when my OB wanted to change it by 8 days because of my old scan because it's "most accurate." I know the exact day I ovulated. She was saying "well maybe you ovulated early." If so... that still doesn't mean my due date would be wrong. Due dates are most accurate based off ovulation anyway lol. Regardless, I did a happy dance inside when the ultrasound doctor told me she agrees with my original due date.

I know what you mean!! I set up and analyze amnios everyday and these things definitely do happen and I would definitely want to be prepared but i rarely see normal NT measurements with abnormal results!

Why did you prefer one date over the other? I think you mentioned but I forget? Or was it just bc you know what it should be??


----------



## jury3

When is your due date again waves? I hate that too. I know when I ovulated, don't treat me like some everyday woman who doesn't know her body and track her cycles! lol


----------



## wavescrash

jury3 said:


> When is your due date again waves? I hate that too. I know when I ovulated, don't treat me like some everyday woman who doesn't know her body and track her cycles! lol

March 12 :) 



Disneybaby26 said:


> I know what you mean!! I set up and analyze amnios everyday and these things definitely do happen and I would definitely want to be prepared but i rarely see normal NT measurements with abnormal results!
> 
> Why did you prefer one date over the other? I think you mentioned but I forget? Or was it just bc you know what it should be??

Aw well thanks. That's reassuring lol.

It's not so much that I prefer the date although a litttttle further away from Hannah's birthday (April 27) and our wedding date (6/1) is preferred lol. But mostly because if I were to go overdue, they'd be letting me go 3 weeks late thinking I was only 2 weeks overdue. Certain tests have to be done by a certain time and I don't want them thinking I have an extra week to sneak it in when I really don't. Things like that. A day or two is fine but 8 days? That's a huge difference lol.


----------



## wavescrash

I updated and edited my name list.

Girls First Names: Katherine (Kate), Ella, Juliette, Clara or Claire.
Girls Middle Names: Olivia, Harper, Paige, Ellis, Megan

Boys First Names: Noah, Joshua, Nathaniel, Benjamin
Middle name will be Harlow regardless.

OH suggested Emma for a girl today but I thought of the Spice Girls and couldn't do it lol.


----------



## jury3

Here's some of the names from our list:

Girls: Riley, Rae, Jordan
Boys: Jackson, Jamison

Middle Names: Girls-Lynn, Olivia, Ella, Ava, Valerie, Susan
Boys-Adam, Alexander, Gage

These are names we thought of at least a year ago. My brothers and I all have names that start with J, so we thought it'd be cool to have the names start with either J like my name or R like DW's. We may change our minds though lol

I bought a bella band today, well the target brand. I also went ahead and bought a pair of maternity jeans. I figured money wise I should spread out my purchases.


----------



## clynn11

Lynn is my middle name as well as my mom's, and will be my first daughter's middle name :)


----------



## NDTaber9211

Most of the women on DH's side of the family have Lynn as a middle name so we might be going with that too if we have a daughter.


----------



## jury3

Lol That'll be fun if we all have little girls with the middle name Lynn! DW's aunt that passed away in May was named Lynn, so we thought about using her name...


----------



## Disneybaby26

My sisters middle name is Lynn so that's a middle in the running for us too!! How funny!!


----------



## asmcsm

Disneybaby26 said:


> My sisters middle name is Lynn so that's a middle in the running for us too!! How funny!!

Lol Lynn is my sister and grandmas middle name, but I won't be using it. Actually will be using my aunts middle name just spelled differently. Typically I don't like using family names because its just overdone in my family but in this case I just really like the name lol


----------



## jury3

Kara-Could you actually hear the hb or just see it? My mom told me to record it for her lol


----------



## Disneybaby26

With our first pregnancy they let us hear it for like a split second. This new OB didn't do audio, just visualized and counted on the screen. I bet they wouldn't have a problem with you recording the screen you're looking at while they do it though! It's just so cool and amazing!!

I have my first OB appt next Wednesday and I'm going to ask for another ultrasound around 9 weeks, right before we go to FL. I think she will understand and let us bc of what happened last time. I just don't want to go without seeing the baby for 6 weeks again only to find something wrong...although maybe if she found the hb on doppler I'd be okay with that. Last time they couldn't find it at 10 weeks and they said not to worry bc my uterus is retroverted, but really the baby had passed...won't be buying that again!! 

Met and held my cousins news baby in my arms for the first time today, so precious and sweet. I can't wait to have one of our own. DH was in awe of how tiny she is...Olivia Quinn, she was just an amazing little peanut!! :)


----------



## morganwhite7

Hey ladies. Bad day.. So soooo sick. Still haven't eaten much other than Gatorade all day. DH is frying mozzarella sticks & calamari for the game but it smells awwwwwful. Lol I have just been a big fat complainer all day. My head hurts and I could sleep the weekend away. Hopefully sometime I come back to life lol.. Just wanted to check in and say HI! :)

P.s. Waves no worries about that baby, I can't even believe they did 3D that early, wouldn't want to worry a Mama! They are still in the alien stage! ;)

I can't wait to have a good bean pic like you all, we have our next ultrasound Thursday at 3 to ASSURE us that this baby is viable. Then our very first prenatal/midwife appointment on Sept 26th!! Should be a good month for baby and I.. Lots of reassurance. Lovin' my OB :)


----------



## Disneybaby26

Ugh Morgan-so sorry you're feeling so crappy! Did you take the zofran today?? I haven't eaten much myself, had a Starbucks lime refresher...that was delish, a little caffiene but that's okay!

Maybe some soup would help or ice cream?? I'm trying to think comfort here!! :)


----------



## morganwhite7

Or rasp gelato, it's doing the trick!! ;)


----------



## Disneybaby26

OMG lol everything you eat and drink sounds amazing to me! Haha yummmm! Enjoy love!


----------



## morganwhite7

Well I have to buy based on what sounds good and it sucks bc when I'm sick, which has been constantly, all I crave is ice/Popsicles/fruit so I've been trying to buy nutrient packed stuff. The Naked Juice is great like I said. Over a hundred strawberries, 93 blueberries, and 20 apples?!! Unheard of! Lol I had to grab a bunch. Gatorade is my life support though lol.

And OMG I can't believe your dog ate your prenatals.. Is he ok? Poor haggard! Lol he is so cute. I loved the pic on FB where he isn't exactly using his bed correctly- Lol!! I he a full pit?


----------



## Disneybaby26

Haha!! I actually went downstairs and made myself a berry smoothie!!

Yep, he was totally okay! Lol! He gets into a lot of stuff when we aren't home if we're not careful, he gets super anxious I think, poor kid!! We def will never have a house full of toys, they'll have to be in bedrooms/playrooms behinde closed doors!! He's full blue nose pit and my bestest buddy!


----------



## jury3

Kara-I'm sure they'll do another one for you! I wouldn't settle either. It's so hard staying calm and I've never experienced a mc before, I can't even imagine how hard it must be for you!

So can you hear the hb with ultrasound or only with doppler? Either way I can't wait! 

Morgan-I'm basically there with you, probably not as bad though. Nauseous, tired, headache...boobs are pretty sore today. I've been worthless! Haven't eaten a lot, took a nap, laid around lol rasp gelato sounds great! I had DW get some vanilla bean ice cream today to help with nausea...not sure it helped, but it tasted good! lol


----------



## morganwhite7

Awwww my DH thinks he's awesome I showed him a pic lol. But I totally need a bullet or blender what do you use? I wanna sneak some spinach and stuff in a smoothie.. I would use it everyyyy day!! 

Zofran just CURED me. So amazing, I swear.


----------



## Disneybaby26

jury3 said:


> Kara-I'm sure they'll do another one for you! I wouldn't settle either. It's so hard staying calm and I've never experienced a mc before, I can't even imagine how hard it must be for you!
> 
> So can you hear the hb with ultrasound or only with doppler? Either way I can't wait!
> 
> Morgan-I'm basically there with you, probably not as bad though. Nauseous, tired, headache...boobs are pretty sore today. I've been worthless! Haven't eaten a lot, took a nap, laid around lol rasp gelato sounds great! I had DW get some vanilla bean ice cream today to help with nausea...not sure it helped, but it tasted good! lol

It will depend in their ultrasound technology. Old office had the technology to hear it, new office just had the technology to see it but the pictures of the baby overall are better...I feel like I see a little face it's so clear!


----------



## Disneybaby26

You'll hear the heartbeat on doppler between 9-10 weeks, usually! That's just a little tiny boom box looking thing with a microphone lol, fits in the docs pocket!


----------



## Disneybaby26

morganwhite7 said:


> Awwww my DH thinks he's awesome I showed him a pic lol. But I totally need a bullet or blender what do you use? I wanna sneak some spinach and stuff in a smoothie.. I would use it everyyyy day!!
> 
> Zofran just CURED me. So amazing, I swear.

Your little pup it too cute also!!

I have a Ninja blender-it literally kicks freakin ass!


----------



## morganwhite7

https://www.medhelp.org/pregnancy-health/slideshows/A-Babys-Story-3D/51/3

Super interesting, 3D images of every week of pregnancy.

Lol I'm excited for 10 weeks, when it turns from embryo to fetus! I hate wishing away the days lol but I'm just too excited to have my big ole belly back!!! :)


----------



## TTCaWee1

Hi ladies. Figured it was time to crawl out of my hole....

Congrats on all the beautiful scans! 

So glad Morgan that your bean is progressing after your big scare. 

And guess what? My birthday is 4/20....

I got my Doppler in the mail today. Found the heartbeat too. It took some patience but I found it. It was so fast and I could tell it was swimming all around because the hb kept fading in and out and I kept the probe nice and still. I ordered a sonoline b Doppler off eBay for around $50. Ordered Wednesday and got it today. I highly recommend getting one!! Such piece of mind for my worrisome self. I've actually been feeling pretty good these last few days. Actually somewhat human...staying up late, eating without gagging. Lots of cramps though which I assume is just stretching. Anywho just wanted to chime in since I've been mia...I can try to stay away but we all know how that goes...


----------



## TTCaWee1

Is anyone friends with Nikki on Facebook? I hope she's ok...


----------



## clynn11

I know Nikki said she was going to Chicago but I can't remember for how long..


----------



## wavescrash

TTCaWee1 said:


> I got my Doppler in the mail today. Found the heartbeat too. It took some patience but I found it. It was so fast and I could tell it was swimming all around because the hb kept fading in and out and I kept the probe nice and still. I ordered a sonoline b Doppler off eBay for around $50. Ordered Wednesday and got it today. I highly recommend getting one!!

I think I'm ordering one this coming weekend after I get paid again. I'm so excited.



morganwhite7 said:


> P.s. Waves no worries about that baby, I can't even believe they did 3D that early, wouldn't want to worry a Mama! They are still in the alien stage! ;)
> 
> I can't wait to have a good bean pic like you all, we have our next ultrasound Thursday at 3 to ASSURE us that this baby is viable. Then our very first prenatal/midwife appointment on Sept 26th!! Should be a good month for baby and I.. Lots of reassurance. Lovin' my OB :)

I so wasn't expecting a 3D but she just clicked over without warning and it was so cute and exciting lol! My next OB appointment is the day after yours, Sept 27th. The 26th is Autumn's 8th bday though.


----------



## Disneybaby26

Morgan- awesome link!!! I went through the whole thing while I was up all night bc I couldn't sleep!! Lol! 

Rachel- you're here!!! Yay!! I soooo want to get a doppler but I'm scared I'll freak out if I can't find it. They are still really low at that point right? Can you post a link to the one you bought so I can see what it looks like? Does it have a readout of the heartbeat or could you just tell bc it was so fast?? Sorry so many questions! Lol


----------



## wavescrash

I'm on my phone or else I'd post a picture but it does have a screen where it tells you the heart rate.


----------



## TTCaWee1

Mine has an LCD screen. It picked up the rate once at 175 but I could just tell bc it was so fast. I found it about an inch above my pelvic bone and a little to the right. I think if it was a little more still it would have kept the heart rate on the screen. I'm at work but I'll try to find it on my phone


----------



## Disneybaby26

You have one too Amanda?? I need one!


----------



## TTCaWee1

https://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=230972233081


----------



## Disneybaby26

Oooh thank you!!


----------



## morganwhite7

I am scared to get one but may end up doing it.. I'd like to be okay w/ baby kicks but I'm sure I'll be 20x nuttier with this pregnancy!!

Need to eat fast before I get sick!! Morning btw! :)


----------



## Disneybaby26

That's the only reservation I have, DH too...that I won't be able to fun it and freak out...lol well see!


----------



## Disneybaby26

*find


----------



## wavescrash

Disneybaby26 said:


> You have one too Amanda?? I need one!

Not yet but I'm ordering one this Friday once I get paid again.


----------



## pdxmom

Got my first positive opk this morning ladies...send me some baby dust so I can b more active in this thread &#128515;


----------



## wavescrash

YAY O-TIME! Lots and lots of baby dust your way dear <3


----------



## Disneybaby26

So excited for you Sonia!!! Lots of baby dust and luck your way hun!!! Now go get busy lady!!! :)


----------



## morganwhite7

Yay Sonia! Gettttt to it! With a Softcup!!! ;)

:dust:


----------



## Disneybaby26

Somebody motivate me to get off the couch and go for my walk, I just grocery shopped and I feel like it sucked every last ounce of energy out of me...ugh!


----------



## jury3

Morgan-That website is pretty cool! And I'm right there with you, I am wishing the away the first trimester. I don't feel too horrible about it either lol I just want to get to a time when I can relax a little and start to actually feel pregnant!

Rachel-So glad you joined us! I want a doppler, but I'm like all the other girls, a little scared I won't be able to find a hb and then I'll freak out. lol I'm glad you found your's pretty easily!

Sonia-Yay for O time! Get it girl!

Kara-LOL I'm know exactly how you feel! I've been a mess all weekend, completely worthless lol We have company coming next weekend, so I really need to clean. I'm just so tired! At least my headache that started yesterday morning is finally going away!
I say rest! You need it!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Dopplers are brilliant! I loved mine :)


----------



## morganwhite7

Girlie dont feel bad- I'm not movin from my kitchen/couch today!!! Lol it's Steelers time and we just bought some Grinder's (the best baked sandwiches everrr) so I'm piggin out, finally! Just had to take my Zofran early. Works wonders, I certainly recommend to anyone suffering from nausea, bc mine was super bad and it's all better! :)

Ooh & still excited for my scan this week!! :happydance:

And OMG Hubby just agreed on the Sonoline B! Is this the one? Just wanted to check before I place the order, so excited!!! :) :) :) 

https://www.clinicalguard.com/sonoline-handheld-pocket-fetal-doppler-p-174.html


----------



## Disneybaby26

I went...and died the whole time!

Got home and rewarded myself with a few new "birthday cake" Oreos...HIGHLY recommended!! Lol now law and order SVU and my couch!! Going to watch the conjuring tonight with the hub, has anyone seen it??


----------



## wavescrash

Whoa Morgan, the Steelers??! We can't be friends! Go Brownies ;)


----------



## clynn11

Packers fan here! Lol. And yes, we've been fans longer than Rodgers has been on the team ;)


----------



## morganwhite7

Lol I could care less but don't tell DH that!! ;)

And I BOUGHT IT! Sonoline B pocket Doppler will be here by Wednesday!!! :happydance:

I recommend that website, free shipping to U.S.!!


----------



## brunettebimbo

:happydance:


----------



## TTCaWee1

Morgan that's the one! Yay! I'll try to record it later


----------



## morganwhite7

How soon will it work?! Lol that's all I need to know!!! :)

And yeah I saw you can record it online, does it come w/ a cord? Can't wait to hear yours if you figure it out!! :)


----------



## TTCaWee1

Mine didn't. I was just going to use my phone. I found it at 8+6 but I'm not sure how much sooner I would have found it.


----------



## jury3

Disneybaby26 said:


> I went...and died the whole time!
> 
> Got home and rewarded myself with a few new "birthday cake" Oreos...HIGHLY recommended!! Lol now law and order SVU and my couch!! Going to watch the conjuring tonight with the hub, has anyone seen it??

Oreos sound so good! We saw the conjuring. It's one of the better scary movies for sure and I don't even like scary movies lol I think they are predictable...
It scared DW though! 

Well if everyone else is doing it I guess I will too...order a Doppler that is lol


----------



## jury3

Ok I ordered it! DW will kill me lol she'll be happy the first time we hear the hb with it though. I'm only 6 weeks tomorrow, so I know I prob won't be able to hear for a little while though..


----------



## Disneybaby26

I'm gonna wait a week and order bc I know if I order now I'll try and use it basically before its out if the package and I wanna make sure I'm far enough along!! Lol

I'm not usually big into the scary movies either but the Warrens were from CT and used to visit all our schools/colleges growing up with all their spooky stuff so were interested! Us it gives me an excuse for more salty popcorn! Hehe


----------



## jury3

Kara-I'm a little worried about that myself. I might have to make DW hide it from me until at least after our first us! Lol


----------



## TTCaWee1

That's why I waited. Couldn't wait any longer though


----------



## morganwhite7

Hahaha yay Julie!! It will be nice to take to work for a sneak peek whenever you need it!

I have been researching lots on when ladies could first hear it using the one I bought and I've seen lots of mid-8-weekers!! So hoping I can hold off 3 days lol, but I'm sure I'll give it a whirl at 7w4d! :blush:


----------



## TTCaWee1

9 week bump


----------



## Disneybaby26

Omggggg, I love it Rachel!! Too cute!!


----------



## clynn11

So cute Rachel! You're so tiny your bump is pretty noticeable! Lol, have you guys told anyone? When are you planning to? They might guess beforehand ;) lol


----------



## morganwhite7

Beeeeautiful bump :) Oh I just canttt wait for the proof!!! :flasher: (bump I mean! Lol)


----------



## TTCaWee1

Thanks! I've told a few people at work, a few have figured it out by my excessive food intake and random gagging moments. Don't want to jinx it or anything but my nausea has been gone for a few days! Just used my Doppler, I recorded it but I have no clue how to upload it....hmmm maybe as a video??


----------



## TTCaWee1

Dammit. It won't work.


----------



## morganwhite7

https://www.rhbabyandchild.com/catalog/category/products.jsp?categoryId=rhbc_cat101039

Something else to check out and daydream about.. The most BEAUTIFUL Moses baskets/bassinets.


----------



## wavescrash

Aww Rachel, cute bump :)

Anyone planning to cloth diaper?


Oh, also... a co-worker of mine is pregnant and due in December so our other co-workers were planning to throw her a baby shower at work in the break room. Once they found out I was pregnant, they wanted to include me in it as well - no complaints here! My issue is that it's looking like this is going to be another girl (well nub/skull theory so I guess I could be wrong but everyone swears it's a girl by looking at my scan pictures) so I have plenty of clothes and girly things (blankets, etc) and the only things we really need this time are bigger ticket items or cloth diapering things that you can't get at Target (where everyone would likely purchase for us.) I'm wanting to make a little registry for it since the shower is probably going to be in November but I know nobody is going to want to pay for a double stroller, video monitor, Ergo baby carrier lol. Should I still throw those things on there in case people want to go in on it or would I look selfish?


----------



## goldstns

Im here!!! OMG Morgan... so glad to see all is going well with you and this pregnancy! I was worried. I totally owe the main thread a bump picture... im getting big!


----------



## pdxmom

Rachel SUCH A CUTE BABY BUMP...:hugs:

Nikki - glad u had a wonderful trip...yes u owe us a bump pic :)


----------



## morganwhite7

Uhm girls- I am in HEAVEN. And they ship to the US. Omg lol I am about to be DECKED OUT in maternity wear, they have the cutest & cheapest stuff everrrrrrrrrrr! :)

https://www.newlook.com/shop/maternity/view-all-maternity_1920039?No=0&Nrpp=100


----------



## brunettebimbo

:happydance: I lived in New Look maternity clothes, they are so cheap and wash really well!


----------



## brunettebimbo

I found the over bump and the mid bump ones uncomfortable but there was some where the pockets extend. Those where really comfortable!

I think these may be some similar ones - 

https://m.newlook.com/mcs/publish/4923/76718?prodid=266505440&cat=cat1920017&name=Maternity

https://m.newlook.com/mcs/publish/4923/76718?prodid=233546142&cat=cat1920017&name=Maternity


----------



## morganwhite7

Ooh thanks for posting those, I love H&M and it seems very similar but w/ super cute maternity stuff, I was so excited to find it!

I think I will ship in everything from there, lovin the prices!! :)


----------



## brunettebimbo

Keep your eye out for sales! I was getting tops for like £3-£4!


----------



## jury3

Rachel-Cute bump!!! I'm sure I won't have one for a while bc I'm chubby lol 

When's everyone else telling people? We've told immediate family, a few really close friends, and I just told a girl at work bc of the restraining situation w that kid. We decided we would rethink who to tell after the first ultrasound but will prob wait til Halloween to announce to most.


----------



## wavescrash

I told online friends and a few "real life" friends before anyone else. People I knew who wouldn't judge or tell anyone else. My Mom figured it out around 8 weeks or so? I forget exactly when so I told her and then we told Autumn the next day. That same day we told our grandparents, OH told his mom and I told my dad. We announced publicly that day... so I think it was closer to 9 or 10 weeks when my mom found out lol.


----------



## Disneybaby26

My mom knows but we probably won't tell anyone until after the 12 week scan unfortunately. There was too much pressure on both sides of the family to tell aunts, uncles, friends etc last time and then we had to go back and tell everyone what happened and that freakin sucked. It's nice having a secret with DH, we can wait a few more weeks.

Our first trimester experience has lost the innocence it had last time :/


----------



## jury3

Waves-Had you heard the hb at that point.

Kara-That's exactly what I'm thinking. DW wanted to tell her gma. I made her picture telling her we had a mc. So we might wait til at least 12 weeks.


----------



## jury3

Ps I'm rocking my Bella Band today..undecided on if I like it or not. My pants are undone though lol also had to take 2 ginger pills for the first time, I've only been taking one up until now. Still slightly nauseous. So, guess 6 weeks was the magic for upping my morning sickness lol


----------



## Disneybaby26

6 weeks was when I hit my walk to Julie-ugh!

Have you tried the hair elastic through the button hole and around the button trick? I feel like that would make me feel like my pants were more "on" under the Bella band...lol


----------



## morganwhite7

Julie that was the first day I puked (6w). And every morning since! 

But if you aren't throwing up you should be fine, most don't. Idk if I'm just a big baby or what but it just feels 50x better to get. it. outtttt. Lol


----------



## morganwhite7

I'm gonna try that Kara sinc the reason I hated my bands so much was bc the back of them fell down and I had to hike them up all day, since they were unbuttoned. No crack-slips! ;)


----------



## Disneybaby26

Lol!! Crack kills!!

I feel like dookie today, can't wait to get home to the couch! 1 hour to go! Tortellini Alfredo with broccoli for din tonight, looking forward to that!!


----------



## Disneybaby26

I got myself Ovaltine to mix with Milk bc I haven't had a glass of milk since I was like 10, and I don't eat yogurt and I know I need calcium. Looked at it this morning and gagged, maybe I'll try again tonight. If not, I'm going to have to ask the doc about Viactive supplements or something!


----------



## goldstns

I got a doc apt in 30 min! Apparently my glucose tests was high... which I expected because I dont think I followed the directions correctly. I ate a bagel before the test... and I believe I was supposed to fast for 12 hours. Anyways, I think I have to re-do that test. I also want to ask her about some pelvic pain I have been having. Lastly, its time for us to sign up for baby classes!! Im thinking DH can do a daddy boot camp, we can do a birthing class and a 101 baby class. Then I think Im set. Hopefully that is enough.


----------



## jury3

I haven't tried the hairtie yet but I think I'll have to. This band is annoying bc it falls down and my pants fall down. It almost works but yet is annoying lol I'm so nauseous today I'm glad I have it though! It would suck if my pants were at all tight right now.

Anybody know how much ginger is safe? I've taken 2 pills and eaten a ginger chew. I don't want to overdo it. Morgan, what tea did you get?

Nikki-hopefully it was just bc you ate and it'll turn out fine! Good luck!


----------



## jury3

How are you feeling Nikki, besides the pelvic pain anyway. 
Did you have much morning sickness?
Yay for baby classes too!!! I haven't even checked into what I might do.


----------



## morganwhite7

https://www.traditionalmedicinals.com/product/pregnancy-reg-tea

GOOD stuff :) Best actually, I'd argue ;)

But if your nausea gets worse I'd def say ask the doc about Zofran. Has worked WONDERS for me!


----------



## jury3

K I might check into it. Thanks! 

Kara-Remember you can get calcium from other food sources too! Collard greens, kale, spinach, broccoli, leafy greens...I'm not a big dairy/milk fan so I try to eat leafy greens/spinach a lot.


----------



## asmcsm

Seriously Julie, buy sea bands! They were awesome for my nausea. I still use tem a sometimes lol


----------



## jury3

Looking up more...soy milk, soy beans, oranges, almonds, sesame seeds, oatmeal, salmon, white beans, sunflower seeds, tofu. Ps I hate yogurt! It sometimes makes me gag on non pregnant days lol


----------



## jury3

Looking then up now Ashlee!


----------



## wavescrash

jury3 said:


> Waves-Had you heard the hb at that point.
> 
> Kara-That's exactly what I'm thinking. DW wanted to tell her gma. I made her picture telling her we had a mc. So we might wait til at least 12 weeks.

We hadn't heard it yet but saw it on the ultrasound.


----------



## morganwhite7

Waves have you felt any movement yet? I know it's early, but hey, you gotta bump! :)


----------



## Disneybaby26

Happy 6 weeks, Julie!!


----------



## Disneybaby26

Anddd happy 9 weeks, Rachel!!!

Moving right along girls!! :)


----------



## morganwhite7

I'm SEVEN tomorrow! :happydance:


----------



## jury3

Thanks Kara! 
Me-6 weeks
Morgan-7 weeks
Kara-Almost 8 weeks!
Rachel-9 weeks

We are all about a week apart lol


----------



## Disneybaby26

So freakin phenomenal-I love it!! :)


----------



## morganwhite7

Wow.. What a freakin lucky thread we were this month, it's insane!

Can't wait to see who's next!!! :)


----------



## jury3

Me too! I'm anxiously awaiting some bfps this month!


----------



## TTCaWee1

I feel like dog poo...had an uber long day at work. It was so busy. I have had some sick patients over the last week and I've been working a lot. Tonight I have chills. No fever though. I'm hoping I'm just worn out. Ugh I don't want any of my people's germs...I'm pretty immune to everything but I had someone with meningitis the other day...infectious disease said we didn't need treatment so it's just a wait and see. Had a sick as crap lady today with almost 104 temp with no source of infection...I tried to get the admitting team to tap her bc I'm pretty sure she's got meningitis...had another one in the ER today too but it wasn't my patient...ugh I'm turning into a germ-a-phobe


----------



## jury3

Rachel I don't blame you! I dont normally worry about my students being sick but I'm extra paranoid lately!


----------



## wavescrash

morganwhite7 said:


> Waves have you felt any movement yet? I know it's early, but hey, you gotta bump! :)

Lol I don't know. I've felt a few flutters here and there but couldn't tell if it was gas or baby. Nothing definitive yet but I hit 14 weeks tomorrow and that's around the same time I felt it with Hannah.


----------



## BubsMom17

Hi ladies! I have been MIA (been super duper busy the last few days!) and have no time to catch up.

I hope everyone is OK. Anyone one wanna give me a quick run-down of what's been going on if there is anything I need to know???


----------



## jury3

Morgan is still bleeding.

Nikki has to take another test to test for gestational diabetes bc hers was too high, but could be bc she ate a bagel...lol

I don't know the last thing you saw...lol everyone has had a scan and seen a hb except me. My apt is next week. 

We realized we (aug bfps) are all about a week off:
Me-6wks
Morgan-7wks
Kara-8wks
Rachel-9wks
Not exact but close! Lol


----------



## jury3

Oh and I tried the Bella band yesterday...not a huge fan. I feel like it's easier to wear a cami...
Ms hit me big time yesterday, really thought I was going to throw up this morning but didn't! 

Nikki got lots of goodies bw shopping and her baby shower! They are going to paint, which I'm jealous of...

I think that's about it. Anything else ladies?


----------



## morganwhite7

Julie I know it sounds awful, but in the morning I am the MOST nauseous bc my stomach has been empty for hours, and the bile is like acid in preggo bellies. That's why you feel sick. So I always puke it all up and then eat a good breakfast. Idk jw if it would help to get it out lol.. I can't go a single morning without a quick barf-sesh. Lol ew and awful but it works for me!


----------



## jury3

Well, unfortunately I HATE throwing up...so I will avoid it as much as I can lol I will make sure to keep some crackers or something by the bed though. That's what I did this morning, ate a few crackers and felt better. It just sucks bc I also hate eating first thing in the morning. I'm usually awake for at least an hour before I feel like eating anything. I'd rather eat when I don't feel like it than throw up though lol 
I just feel crappy today. I feel nauseous, exhausted and totally fat! Seriously, I was trying to suck in my gut, but it's so hard with the nausea. I look like I'm already 4 months pregnant lol Seriously, feeling a mess today. I read some posts from pregnant teachers and it made me feel better. They all said they have thrown up in front of students and that they are completely unmotivated to do anything. I'm so glad I'm not the only one! I slept in this morning and went in late bc I was just so exhausted...


----------



## Disneybaby26

I don't blame you Julie, there was at LEAST three times today that I looked at the clock at work and was like "there's no freakin way I'm gonna make it"...but alas, I did. Ugh, time was just going by way to slow and I feel wayyyy too crappy! Fx'd you get some rest this weekend!!

I have Thursday off and got called for jury duty tomorrow...WTF?! Now I have to take my MS to an unfamiliar place with unfamiliar people?! I told DH I'm just going to raie my hand when they ask if anyone has a reason they can't serve and be like "I'm 8 weeks pregnant and about to blow chunks..." I meannnn what are they gonna say?? Lol


----------



## mommyxofxone

hi ladies, shared this with the other ladies this am, thought i should ask your opinions, took this test (i know it's early) today cd26 10dpo and thought i'd ask if you see anything?


Came up within the limit, and with this batch i've never had an evap, when i go to the bin and pull it out, line is still there! very faint, but there. so hard to see. definitely easier when you tilt it slightly in the light and bam, it's there, pink, and there.....
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0627 (800x533).jpg
File size: 14.5 KB
Views: 7









IMG_0628 (800x533).jpg
File size: 10.9 KB
Views: 8









IMG_0629 (800x533).jpg
File size: 10.5 KB
Views: 7









IMG_0630 (533x800).jpg
File size: 10 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Disneybaby26

I can't see anything, sorry hun!! I usually can't unless they're obvious though!! I vote for a FRER, my cheapies weren't definitely positive until like 13dpo but my FRER was in your face pos at 11dpo!! Fx'd for you!!


----------



## mommyxofxone

taking the ic in the am. if looks darker, frer it is. :)


----------



## Disneybaby26

Sounds like a great plan!! You're still early too!! I can't wait to see!! :)


----------



## jury3

Kara-Jury duty?! That would be my luck too...I've never been called for jury duty, but it would most likely happen at the most inconvenient time lol I think they'd let you out if you were about to blow chunks! 

Mofo-I still can see a really light line on the first couple of pics. Definitely test again in the morning! My ic was definitely the lightest out of the 3 I took when I got my bfp (ic, 98cent walmart test, and FRER).


----------



## morganwhite7

Mommy I see a faint something too, post pics in the morning I'm excited to see!! :)

AFM- lightly bleeding now. Hoping for a quick & easy day tomorrow, ready for Thursday! My lovely DH ran to get an emergency bucket of crispy KFC chicken.. Mmm mmm mm not ashamed it was finger-lickin good, along w/ Mac an mashed potatoes. Lol first craving.


----------



## mommyxofxone

ok took another ic this am, thought i saw a hint again, so i took a frer (against) my better judgement. NOTHING. not even a hint. i'm not touching anymore ics til friday, and then another sat on the day af is due. i have one frer left. 

but i'm so mad at myself for taking the test. i know better and i did it anyway.


----------



## morganwhite7

Just needed to say that OMG my doppler is coming today and I am so STOKED.

Rachel should I wait a week? I reaallllly wanna try tonight, I have read girls found HB this early. I should be able to tell the difference since it should be fast. But I won't let it disappoint me if I can't. Jw if it's even possible from a nurse perspective?

So excited for my scan too, less than 24 hours!!! :)


----------



## jury3

mofo-Sorry about the FRER...it's still early though. You definitely aren't out yet!

Morgan-I have a weakness for KFC lol 

First scan is a week from tomorrow. I also have a countdown for entering the 2nd trimester and we are now under 40 days from it lol Things are moving along. Since I'm so exhausted and nauseous, I'm assuming baby is ok. So, that's helping me relax. I just can't freaking wait to see the heartbeat!


----------



## Disneybaby26

jury3 said:


> mofo-Sorry about the FRER...it's still early though. You definitely aren't out yet!
> 
> Morgan-I have a weakness for KFC lol
> 
> First scan is a week from tomorrow. I also have a countdown for entering the 2nd trimester and we are now under 40 days from it lol Things are moving along. Since I'm so exhausted and nauseous, I'm assuming baby is ok. So, that's helping me relax. I just can't freaking wait to see the heartbeat!

I have a countdown on my phone too, Julie!! Too funny!! :) 28days!!


----------



## mommyxofxone

checked my ics- sensitive to 20 miu.

frers, 25 miu! still a chance.


----------



## TTCaWee1

Morgan if I had gotten mine sooner I'd have used it. Just go in to it knowing you may not find it. I didn't find it the first time then later in the evening I did it with an empty bladder and put my earphones in. Found it after about 5 min. Right above my pubic bone. Make sure you feel your pulse if you hear a slow swishing to see if it matches. Where my bean is, if I move the probe even a little bit I will pick up mine too. Try it with ear buds so you can really concentrate. Try with a full bladder then empty. Yay! So excited for you to try! It's totally like POAS lol


----------



## morganwhite7

They don't come with earbuds right? I just lost my iphone ones, might have to stop & get some on the way home so I can dedicate my evening listening to my bowels... LOL.

Also Mommy those I.C.s are SO freakin UNRELIABLE. I swear I have seen SO MANY evaps or faint lines (Cassidy's, BB's, etc..) and they look PREGNANT! Ugh hate those things lol. 

And just to point something out I promise promise PROMISE a FRER will be positive before ANYTHING else! Ik they are expensive, but just sayin I had BLARING lines and not ANY on test strips for days.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Yep I've had it 2 months running :(


----------



## mommyxofxone

morganwhite7 said:


> They don't come with earbuds right? I just lost my iphone ones, might have to stop & get some on the way home so I can dedicate my evening listening to my bowels... LOL.
> 
> Also Mommy those I.C.s are SO freakin UNRELIABLE. I swear I have seen SO MANY evaps or faint lines (Cassidy's, BB's, etc..) and they look PREGNANT! Ugh hate those things lol.
> 
> And just to point something out I promise promise PROMISE a FRER will be positive before ANYTHING else! Ik they are expensive, but just sayin I had BLARING lines and not ANY on test strips for days.

i know most are. These are from earlypregnancytests.com and the SAME lot i've been using for 3 years. i just used one last month. got my pos for dd on them, used them on and off all this time. NEVER ever had an evap. :) the sensitivity is 20 miu and for frers- they are 25 miu. So, probably still wayyyyyy too early. I know what you mean, But actually no, when i got my dd, my frer also wasn't positive until after my ic. :) they're just more sensitive. :) but all these years i've not had any issues with this lot. :) so, hoping they didn't just randomly start now!


----------



## morganwhite7

Well good luck with em! I can't wait to see tomorrow's.. I swear I saw something faint on today's! :)


----------



## clynn11

I've seen lots of people have positive IC's/wondfos before FRER. Different tests look for certain types of hCG (yes there are different variants of hCG) so some may show positive before others depending on your body.

I posted a link in the other thread a while back about a woman who got positives on IC's, digis, and other types of tests before finally getting her BFP on a FRER at 12dpo. So it IS possible :)

And with saying THAT... I literally get shitty lines on EVERY brand test. I think I am one of the women who have a constant low measurement of hCG in their system. So I will never trust a test until it's BLARING.


----------



## mommyxofxone

that's yesterdays hun i didn't post today's. it was the same as yesterdays, and my frer was white as snow. so didn't take any photos. not testing again til 13-14dpo. today i'm 11.


----------



## mommyxofxone

thanks cassidy. not much hope, but have to hang on to the little i have right?


----------



## morganwhite7

Yeah she's right it really does depend on your body..

I just freakin hate them bc I swear there were PINK LINES on Cassidy's and they were just crappy. I was so mad lol, I can't imagine that happening to me!

Mommy do you see anything IRL? Or am I imagining a faint something? Lol


----------



## jury3

The day I got my bfp the darkest line was on the 98cent walmart test. The FRER was second darkest and the wondfo was the one you could see the least. So, I'm assuming it can be different for everyone.


----------



## asmcsm

What Cassidy said! Different tests use different binders, that's why a lot of women will get positives on ICs before FRERs even though some people swear by FRERs and hate ICs. I mean look at how dark that 88cent test that Julie took was compared to the FRER and IC she took at the same time at 12dpo. Differs for everyone


----------



## clynn11

Hahaha thanks Morgan :hugs: I hate it too!!!! My first ever evap literally 30 people were telling me 'congratulations' and it ended up being a faulty test!! I was so broken hearted by it :(


----------



## asmcsm

morganwhite7 said:


> Yeah she's right it really does depend on your body..
> 
> I just freakin hate them bc I swear there were PINK LINES on Cassidy's and they were just crappy. I was so mad lol, I can't imagine that happening to me!
> 
> Mommy do you see anything IRL? Or am I imagining a faint something? Lol

Morgan, Cassidy is like the evap queen though. We always think we see something on hers and it ends up not being a bfp :? I think Cassidy is probably one of those ladies that has low amounts of HCG in her system at all times. Hoping to see a BLARING BFP for her soon though!


----------



## clynn11

Yupp. Here's some of my lovely evaps!

Osom, FRER, Walmart 88c test, Equate, and dollar store tests.
 



Attached Files:







ctp-102825-1362859199.jpg
File size: 21.4 KB
Views: 5









ctp-102825-1369642070.jpg
File size: 18.1 KB
Views: 6









ctp-102825-1373938653.jpg
File size: 21.2 KB
Views: 4









ctp-102825-1359677439.jpg
File size: 15 KB
Views: 6









ctp-102825-1357946048.jpg
File size: 22.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## morganwhite7

SO. NOT. OKAY. Lol if that happened to me I'd be so pissed. I guess you do have a low amount always, crazy! I would uppp the mIU if I were you, no more falsies. Lol stick to dollar store ones or something haha prob like 50 mIU! ;)


----------



## mommyxofxone

morgan yes def. on my ic i can see a VERY VERY VERY faint pink line. but, who the hell knows. maybe it is an evap. first time for eveyrthing right? although with dd, i got a neg at 10dpo, and a pos at 12dpo (day before af was due) so still SUPER early, holding on tot hat with all that i have.


----------



## morganwhite7

Wow yeah, that would mean tomorrow is your day!!! How exciting :)


----------



## mommyxofxone

well no this time my lp tends to be 14 days so i'm not testing til then i don't think at the eariliest at 13 dpo. but probably holding out. just don't want to see anymore bfns, and only have a few tests left.


----------



## Disneybaby26

First OB appt down!! Doctor was more than happy to set up another scan before we leave for vacay-so next one is 9/23, I'll be 9+4. They also should be calling me today or tomorrow with my first trimester NT scan date!! Eeeeek, I'm so excited!! :)


----------



## morganwhite7

Hold on Julie are you considering 12 or 13 weeks are 2nd tri? My calendar here says I will start 2nd tri October 22nd. When is yours? Jw bc that's longer than 40 days for me!


----------



## brunettebimbo

clynn11 said:


> Yupp. Here's some of my lovely evaps!
> 
> Osom, FRER, Walmart 88c test, Equate, and dollar store tests.

Wow I thought mine were bad enough! Yours were darker too. Bloody sucks getting faint lines and no real BFP. Always happens to me aswell! I won't believe it until I get a blazing one too! FX for us both!


----------



## jury3

Morgan-I put it in for Oct 21st which is 12 weeks. I forget which website gave me that date, but that's where I got it. I know some say 12 weeks, some say 13. So, I technically should probably put the 28th as the 2nd trimester. Did you guys put 13 weeks?


----------



## asmcsm

I would count the first day of week 13 as being in 2nd trimester.


----------



## Disneybaby26

I did 12...mostly bc that when we'll announce! 

My OB is going by my LMP for due date (4/20), my O date would be (4/24) so she actually has me further along which is fine by me!! As long as we schedule our NT scan after 11 weeks according to my O date we are good to go!! My 12 week OB appt is October 9th to go over results of NT scan so I'll have The 4th, 7th or 8th to schedule the scan! Which is great bc well be able to announce on our anniversary and it's best to get the NT scan done in the 11th week anyway! Yay!!


----------



## TTCaWee1

I go tomorrow to the OB!!!! We are stoked. I hope we see a lot and it has cute little arms and legs. I went for my massage today and the NP has to see you every so often for insurance purposes. She said I have a goiter...which is from over active thyroid. My thyroid hovers btw over active and borderline. But she said that pregnancy can make your thyroid go wonky esp if its over active, which I wasn't aware of. But I'm sure that my OB will check all that out. 

I am counting 12 weeks as the end of my first tri bc it's 12 completed weeks, and in the 13th week. I don't have a ticker though....I just focus on counting down to each Sunday since that's when I advance a week. Makes it go by faster.


----------



## Disneybaby26

Rachel- a massage sounds glorious!! I hope you enjoyed!! I can't wait to see your scan and hear all about it!! We keep having our scans scheduled on the same milestones!! Yours are always a convenient preview for me for mine!! :)
I'll be 9+4 when we go next too!!

I was watching a bunch of 9+4 scan videos on YouTube today and the baby is wiggling around it lots of them!! OMG so exciting!!


----------



## morganwhite7

Lol Julie I say 12, sounds much better :)

So Oct. 15th for meee!!!


----------



## morganwhite7

Just used my Doppler and found heartbeat for about 3 mins!!!! Well it ran away every 20 seconds but we got a few good listens. Lol it was amazing. Sounded 2x as fast as mine, said 130's in all modes. Like a galloping horse! Mine was 80 and hubby kept his finger on my corrotid to be sure! Lol it was super exciting but not worth stabbing myself for another hour over.. Hopefully I can wait another week so it'll be easier! Woohoo! One happy girl :) 

Now for dinner and The Great Gatsby (my new FAV movie, OMG). 

P.s. Can't wait to see my "astronaut" tomorrow!!! ;)


----------



## Disneybaby26

Hahahaha loving the astronaut reference!!

So happy you found the hb and that you and DH got to hear it, so awesome love!! Enjoy your dinner & movie!!


----------



## morganwhite7

DH said "I have all day for this" he was so excited it was awesome! Ooh also picked up some DulcoEase for preggos, just took two. Lol at Walgreens the girl was like oh sunburnt and can't poop? What a combo. Hahahaha I said no PREGNANT! Rude! Lol

OH totally forgot- I had aloe gel for the Doppler too lol.


----------



## jury3

The stuff I've looked up said the mc rate decreases around 10-12 weeks, so I'm keeping mine at 12 weeks. Rachel, I am doing the same. Although I have my big countdown to the 12 wk mark I also get excited each time I hit a new week number. Every week is a week closer and stronger!

Seriously, I'm so jealous of all these scans you girls are having! lol I can't wait for mine! I'm going to have to youtube some ultrasounds now lol


----------



## morganwhite7

https://www.countdownmypregnancy.com/photos-ultrasounds/

Enjoy! :)


----------



## wavescrash

I think the second trimester begins at some point in the 13th week if you truly divide 40 by 3. It's like 13.3333333 (and so on.) They usually say you're "safe" once you hit 12 weeks though so a lot of people just consider that the 2nd trimester. Some say 13 and some say 14. Now that I'm 14 weeks I'll say I'm in my 2nd trimester if asked but I've been on the 2nd tri boards here since around 11 weeks or so because I related more to their posts than those from 1st tri.


----------



## asmcsm

Morgan LOL at the checkout girl! Bt dubbs I LOVED Gatsby! The 20s are my favorite era! I loved doing fingerwaves in cosmo school :)


----------



## mommyxofxone

so glad you heard the heartbeat morgan!!!! how awesome for you!!


----------



## jury3

So, with all this ultrasound and doppler talk, I started researching and thinking. Originally I didn't want any of either because they are thought to be linked to developmental disabilities. I let that go out of the window when I found out I was preggo bc I want to make sure everything is ok. Now I'm starting to rethink. The heat is thought to be bad. Then there is cavitation where gas pockets cave in. And on top of that it's supposedly really loud. Studies on animals have shown a change/damages in cells. Not sure what I'll do now...maybe I'll ask them to make it really quick so we can see that it has a hb and then not do another one until around 20 wks. Decisions, decisions...


----------



## goldstns

I have a HB monitor and for me the most fun part is to have our family members hear the heart beat since they don't come to the ultrasound with us.


----------



## asmcsm

jury3 said:


> So, with all this ultrasound and doppler talk, I started researching and thinking. Originally I didn't want any of either because they are thought to be linked to developmental disabilities. I let that go out of the window when I found out I was preggo bc I want to make sure everything is ok. Now I'm starting to rethink. The heat is thought to be bad. Then there is cavitation where gas pockets cave in. And on top of that it's supposedly really loud. Studies on animals have shown a change/damages in cells. Not sure what I'll do now...maybe I'll ask them to make it really quick so we can see that it has a hb and then not do another one until around 20 wks. Decisions, decisions...

Lol Julie you watched the more business of being born too I take it? I want minimum ultrasounds necessary. And I'm not going to get a Doppler. After watching the first episode where that woman has been delivering babies for 20 years and doesn't use ultrasound and has never had a baby end up with autism I decided I just want enough scans to know that everything's alright.


----------



## jury3

Lol Yes, that's where the original idea came from. Then I kind of forgot about it, but was watching a vlog today that talked about it. I've been researching all evening! Even the dopplers are supposed to be bad bc they are a form of ultrasound. I'm kind of glad we actually decided to cancel our doppler order the other day lol


----------



## wavescrash

I just had to share because I'm very entertained by this...

The first bump picture I took with my first pregnancy was at 14 weeks. I was 18 years old at the time (in case anyone was curious.) So I decided to compare my belly pictures at 14 weeks from my first pregnancy with Autumn, my pregnancy with Hannah & now this one so this is them from left to right.

I seriously can't stop laughing at how tiny I was with Autumn compared to how "huge" I look right now.
 



Attached Files:







14 weeks pregnant.jpg
File size: 55.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## asmcsm

Lol you didn't look preggo at all. My stomach looks like that now...


----------



## wavescrash

asmcsm said:


> Lol you didn't look preggo at all. My stomach looks like that now...

Hahaha I know! And to think that I thought I had a small bump going lol!
This is roughly how big I got with Autumn (my first.) I was 33 weeks along.

https://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y241/ohhhcopter/Belly%20Pictures/33wks.gif

Compared to how big I got with Hannah - 38 weeks.

https://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y241/ohhhcopter/Belly%20Pictures/38w1.png~original


----------



## asmcsm

Lol big difference. Will be interesting to see the pic of the 3rd in comparison. I'm surprised at how well your Thursday tattoo held up being where it is.


----------



## Disneybaby26

Amanda - amazing bump!! Loving the pictures!! I can't wait to have a "she's obviously preggo" bump! :)

My 8 Week no-bump!! Boo...
 



Attached Files:







photo (8).jpg
File size: 23 KB
Views: 8


----------



## mommyxofxone

@disney i did't have a bump til 12 weeks it started to creep!


as for the doppler, i didn't have one with my first, and wont' with the second. i read too many things about them that made me worry (but i'm also one of those big worriers) and then i only did 2 u/s. minimal for me too. just made me feel safer. 

plus if i had a doppler i'd be too much into trying to listen all the time.


----------



## morganwhite7

I got nothin either Kara.. Still need to take my no bump pic! Lol.

Think I'll do one now w/ nothin, 10 weeks (maybe a little bloat), then 12 and every week from then on out! So excited if I could just remember! 

Scan at 11 woohoo, can't go back to sleep I'm so ready!! :)


----------



## Disneybaby26

Yayyy!!! So excited to see your LO!! :)


----------



## asmcsm

Kara you're so tiny too! Man you girls make me think I need to hit the gym lol. You're preggo and skinnier than me!


----------



## TTCaWee1

Yay for your scan!!!!

As for all the u/s talk, I work with lots of ladies who we have used the u/s on at work PLUS the ones at their drs and all their babies came out just fine.


----------



## wavescrash

I can't even count the amount of ultrasounds I had with Hannah and she's okay too.


----------



## asmcsm

Obviously it doesn't happen to everyone. I've just seen some studies where they said that women that had more ultrasounds had higher probability of babies developing autism. If I had the links still I'd post them. For me it's just not worth the risk. If I was a high risk pregnancy then I'd definitely do however many I needed but if I'm not high risk I just want enough to know that things are developing properly. Just my opinion though.


----------



## Disneybaby26

NT scan is scheduled for October 7th!!! OMG I can't wait!!

(In)Patiently waiting for your scans today, girls!!! :)


----------



## morganwhite7

Just had my scan measuring 8 weeks!!!!! Will post pic when they print one.. Doc will be back in a moment. Can't wait to get some medicine so I can poop and ask my fifty questions! (I brought 2 post-it's full! Lol!) 

:)


----------



## Disneybaby26

That's amazing!!! :) Can't wait to see the pic!!


----------



## BubsMom17

Hi ladies! I had jury duty yesterday so I have been a little MIA... 

I have a friend who gets two scans a week because she is a type I diabetic and baby is at risk for intrauterine growth restriction. I think if ultrasounds were dangerous they wouldn't do them that often.

I don't like at home dopplers just because it would become an obsession for me! Plus I think at times they can give a false sense of security, or if you can't hear anything, you may worry the crap out of yourself and think something is wrong when everyting is just fine. 

I had 5 scans with Danny. The dating scan, the NT scan, the anatomy scan, a placental scan, and a scan at 36 weeks because they were afraid he was small (he was fine, just a little guy). This time I have had 4. Dating scan, NT scan, anatomy, and placenta. Probably won't have anymore. 

In the UK they do lots of scans! You get a scan at 32-34 weeks the measure growth, plus the 3D and 4D scans are more common over there as well.


----------



## Disneybaby26

I had jury duty yesterday too, Emily!! Lol Sucked!!


----------



## BubsMom17

Disneybaby26 said:


> I had jury duty yesterday too, Emily!! Lol Sucked!!

I'm just glad I didn't get picked... I am sooo uncomfy. Not complaining since baby is healthy. I am just exhausted because he is very very active and he is positioned oddly. (Frank Breech so his head and feet are both in my ribs. Keep sending vibes for him to flip! Thanks!).

I think Amanda (Robert) has jury duty today! So funny!


----------



## TTCaWee1

Yay Morgan that's awesome!! We will be at our appt in an hour! Emily, that blows but glad you didn't get picked. I've never been called for jury duty thankfully. 

I'm stoked for this appt btw. I hope everything is still ok in there!!


----------



## jury3

Yay Morgan! Can't wait to see!

Obviously millions of people have ultrasounds throughout their pregnancies and everything is fine. However, I think there is a lack of studies too. After working with students with autism and disabilities, I see how difficult it can be for the kids and the families. So, if there is someway I can maybe avoid that, then I'm going to do it. Definitely not judging anyone else or saying my way is the right way, but I feel like less invasive is best for me.
Also, I know there are reasons to monitor more often and I'm not saying there is anything wrong with that either! lol

Boo for jury duty! I've also never had it and hope I never do!


----------



## morganwhite7

Excited to see your pic Rachel, you prob have a full on alien by now!!!

Here's mine (finally an astronaut, too! :)), full story on the main thread.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_5109.jpg
File size: 41.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Disneybaby26

Beautiful!! Love it!! :)


----------



## Disneybaby26

Also, I've decided you're having another little boy, hehe :)


----------



## BubsMom17

Morgan I am so excited for you! This little bean is sticking around, mark my words!


----------



## morganwhite7

I could only HOPE for a boy! DH wants a girl. And so do my mom and Gma. I guess a little princess would be fabulous too ;)

I think this is the best part, not knowing and just getting to daydream of that sweet little face! I can't wait to find out. It will be right before DH's bday (Thanksgiving day/Steelers!), since we will be on vacation. I will be 18 weeks by then. And then sometime during the winter, when I am about to burst, we will get a 3D. So baby will be nice and chunky by then, and we can use our sneak preview pic in baby shower invites. Lol if you can't tell I have this all down! I still feel 30 weeks preggo, it was not so long ago. I just can't believe God is gracious enough to bless us with another little bean so soon. Oh I am so thankful. Proud mama rant over :)

And thanks Emily I sure hope so!!


----------



## morganwhite7

https://www.justmommies.com/pregnancy_calendar.php

Great link to make a printable pregnancy calendar (make sure you pick that one). 
Just printed mine for the fridge! :)

(and WOW, didn't know this. I am now in the 3rd month of pregnancy at 8 weeks, that is crazy! Lol good thing I was still TTC crazy for the first month!! ;))


----------



## mommyxofxone

definitely people have them done all the time. but in my case, if something happened or was wrong when baby was born, i'd never forgive myself if i had a ton of scans and always wonder if it could've been something like that. And they always do all kinds of things that can cause risks- they still do it. like vaccines and things- you know that's a huge debate too. We still do them, but i can't help being uneasy when i get the paper immediately afterward with possible reactions and under severe it says 'in rare cases can cause brain damage.' 

so i just do the minimal just to be safe.


----------



## TTCaWee1

Hr 168, measuring perfect! 2.85 cm

Got a few printouts and a cd of all the images


----------



## morganwhite7

^Awwwwwwww so big! <3 <3 <3

I have a 9w1d scan on the 23rd. 

Jeeeez girls we are just zooming right along aren't we?!?! :)


----------



## Disneybaby26

Welp, the way I see it is that the right doctor isn't going to let any mother do anything in excess of what's good for baby and mommy. In my case, after the loss of our first LO at 7 weeks, with a perfectly normal scan at 6 weeks but not finding out our baby was dead until the next scan 12 weeks there's no way I can sanely go until 12 weeks again. If i had known something was wrong, and I had found out earlier last time, DH and I would have a lot less time to "bond" with the baby and the pregnancy. An extra scan at 9+4 is worth it to us to not lose our minds thinking we are doomed to experience repeated early loss.

In cases like Morgan, she's bleeding and it's causing her a great amount of distress. There's been times when she's had trouble eating/sleeping and none if that is good for mommy or baby either. Shes already lost one full term baby this year and im sure that the thought of possibly losing another is terrifying to her. So, if peace of mind means an extra scan, oh well!

Rachel had had a handful of scans bc it took them quite some time to concieve their LO and she was in the care of a fertility specialist who confirmed the pregnancy and did scans and then she was handed off to her OB/GYN who does their own scans at the appropriate times. Being a nurse, I'm very hesitant to believe she would agree to anything beyond what she thinks is safe for her and her baby.

I'm a prenatal geneticist and have never issued/heard of/received a disclaimer at any scan with any kind of side effects or possibility of brain damage and I work directly with Yale New Haven Hospital whos Obstetrics team is one of the top rated in the country and who,I'm sure, would cover their buns from any kind of possible malpractice issue involving consequences of ultrasound.

To each their own.


----------



## Disneybaby26

TTCaWee1 said:


> View attachment 671693
> 
> 
> Hr 168, measuring perfect! 2.85 cm
> 
> Got a few printouts and a cd of all the images

Omgggg, look at that!!! So awesome, Rachel!!! Was the baby wiggling around at all?? I'm going with a little girl for you lady!! You must have been so happy to see how much s/he has grown!! Does DH get all crazy amazed by the changes?? My DH has no medical experience and it totally blows his mind to see stuff like that!!


----------



## morganwhite7

Kara during our ultrasound today, you know where they change the setting to show the blue/red bloodflow? Well there was a little beating heart red and blue and DH just blurted "WOW! I just CAN't believe that!"

It was cute, he was genuinely amazed lol. It is so amazing what a difference a week can make. 2 weeks ago they couldn't see a thing, then last week a blob, and now a babe! So awesome. Def the coolest. thing. EVER! Lol.

And I like your explanation. I would def hope doc wouldn't expose us to things that could cause brain damage. There are low risks to everything. Gotta take some to live! :)


----------



## BubsMom17

Rachel - Look at that little teddy bear in there! <3


----------



## Disneybaby26

morganwhite7 said:


> Kara during our ultrasound today, you know where they change the setting to show the blue/red bloodflow? Well there was a little beating heart red and blue and DH just blurted "WOW! I just CAN't believe that!"
> 
> It was cute, he was genuinely amazed lol. It is so amazing what a difference a week can make. 2 weeks ago they couldn't see a thing, then last week a blob, and now a babe! So awesome. Def the coolest. thing. EVER! Lol.
> 
> And I like your explanation. I would def hope doc wouldn't expose us to things that could cause brain damage. There are low risks to everything. Gotta take some to live! :)

Haha!! Things like that are exactly what I'm talking about!! We've never got to the point where they switch over or seen any of the blood flow or 3D so we are SO excited for that!! My nephew was born with a cleft palate so well be having an extra detailed facial scan done, OMG I can't wait to see that little baby!!


----------



## TTCaWee1

He just sits there and smiles lol. In the wr, he loudly said, "what kind of dr is this??? This doesn't look like a normal office?!" Lmao We couldn't help but laugh bc the wr was full. So funny


----------



## Disneybaby26

TTCaWee1 said:


> He just sits there and smiles lol. In the wr, he loudly said, "what kind of dr is this??? This doesn't look like a normal office?!" Lmao We couldn't help but laugh bc the wr was full. So funny

Haha!! DH will always pretends he's the doctor when the doctor leave the room to let you undress. Always makes me laugh and lightens the mood!! :)


----------



## morganwhite7

Lmao DH's are funny.. Mine opens every drawer and cabinet waiting for the doc like a 12 year old!!

Anyone having issues with being a raging b***h, then sobbing after, and happy 20 mins later? Lol my hormones are killing me. I feel so bad for him.

Like my road rage has been the worst, idiots driving recklessly around my bean. I am a flipper-offer. LOL


----------



## TTCaWee1

I couldn't tell if it was moving or not. My OB puts it on a big screen so it was like we were watching tv. I'm going back in 2 weeks for my 12 week scan but not doing a nt scan bc we talked about it and kinda decided it won't change the outcome for us. My OB reassured us too and said its really all about how we feel about the outcome. I'll have a 12 week scan, then 20 week for anatomy. See him every 4 weeks. DH has to get his blood checked for rh factor bc I'm a-


----------



## Disneybaby26

morganwhite7 said:


> Lmao DH's are funny.. Mine opens every drawer and cabinet waiting for the doc like a 12 year old!!
> 
> Anyone having issues with being a raging b***h then sobbing after and happy 20 mins later? Lol my hormones are killing me. I feel so bad for him.
> 
> Like my road rage has been the worst, idiots driving recklessly around my bean. I am a flipper-offer. LOL

Lol oooooh yes!! DH and I had quite the disagreement just last night over something flat out ridiculous. I just went and laid in our bedroom with the a/c on until the ugly hormone monster went back into its cave!!


----------



## morganwhite7

^Bahahahaha I have so been there!

4:54, sneaking out of work now! Bye girls, will update tonight! :)


----------



## Disneybaby26

TTCaWee1 said:


> I couldn't tell if it was moving or not. My OB puts it on a big screen so it was like we were watching tv. I'm going back in 2 weeks for my 12 week scan but not doing a nt scan bc we talked about it and kinda decided it won't change the outcome for us. My OB reassured us too and said its really all about how we feel about the outcome. I'll have a 12 week scan, then 20 week for anatomy. See him every 4 weeks. DH has to get his blood checked for rh factor bc I'm a-

We are really only having the measurement done bc it's what I do for a living and the doctors at work would be like really?! Haha, wouldnt change anything for us either, more of a job-induced curiosity and preparedness thing! So awesome you only have two weeks to go in your first tri!! :)


----------



## pdxmom

Rachel , Morgan , sooo soo happy for u girls...can't wait to post abt my raging b**** hormones wen my bean decides to stick &#128515;


----------



## mommyxofxone

ttc totally true, however, if you go at 9 weeks, doesn't mean something won't go wrong an hour after you leave. unfortunately you can never tell what's going to happen when you leave that room either. 

I'm not trying to tell anyone not to do it. i'm just saying personally i'll do the minimum. Unless of course there was a problem and the mw recommended more- then of course i'd do it, but in a NORMAL pregnancy lets say, no reason to go more than the minimal amount.


----------



## Disneybaby26

mommyxofxone said:


> ttc totally true, however, if you go at 9 weeks, doesn't mean something won't go wrong an hour after you leave. unfortunately you can never tell what's going to happen when you leave that room either.
> 
> I'm not trying to tell anyone not to do it. i'm just saying personally i'll do the minimum. Unless of course there was a problem and the mw recommended more- then of course i'd do it, but in a NORMAL pregnancy lets say, no reason to go more than the minimal amount.

I think we'd appreciate only supportive comments here in this thread. No need to remind any pregnant woman of "what may happen when they leave the doctors office". Honestly shocked you would say something like that.


----------



## wavescrash

My next appointment with my OB was for Sept 27th but I got a call yesterday saying the doctor won't be in the office that day & that I needed to reschedule. I called today to do so and it's now two days earlier and I go back on Sept 25th which is just under 2 weeks away, so yay.

I also asked when & how I'd get the results from my NT scan and blood work back. She said normally my OB just reviews them at your next appointment but she checked to see if my results were in. She said the baby's heart rate was 160bpm (totally the same range as both of my girls), placenta/cervical length/amount of fluid looked good, baby was measuring 13w 5d (when I was only 13+2 so my OB was so wrong to try and change my due date to 8 days later lol!) She said my TSH levels came back low and that my OB would likely just want to check them again but Google tells me toward the end of the 1st trimester, they're likely to be low because that's when HCG is at its' peak so I'm not worried. _HOWEVER,_ she didn't tell me what the results were for the genetic testing. I'm sure all is fine but I'm just curious as to what those results were.

All my friends due around the same time as me already have appointments for their anatomy/gender scans so I can't wait to see my OB again so I can schedule mine. In less than a month (most likely) I'll know boy or girl!!! I'm almost positive it's another girl (although I want and feel like it's a boy) but my mom swears it's supposed to be a boy. She keeps making excuses as to why it has to be so I can't wait to prove her wrong (even though it's not what I was most hoping for lol.) Either way, we just want happy & healthy & I have plenty of girl clothes if need be lol.


----------



## TTCaWee1

I'm not even sure what I said to produce that response but I am about done with this lately. I am fully aware of what can happen in life. And thank you for reminding me that my baby can die without me knowing and could be dead right now. At least I would know in 2 weeks instead of way later. I feel like these threads have turned into "my way or the highway" lately and I'm soooooo tired of the negative comments. I agree with Kara, only supportive comments if you are going to follow this thread. She made this thread so that we wouldn't bombard the TTC thread with our happy updates. I was a little reluctant but after feeling a cold shoulder from some in the once so supportive thread I figured what the hell? Now it's seeping back in....I'm 2 comments away from pushing delete


----------



## clynn11

I've felt the tension in the threads lately too :/ It's making me really sad. I try to only say supportive things and feel like we've all created such a great bond I don't want it to get ruined!! :(

I'm sorry anyone makes you feel that way ladies. I am seriously SO happy and excited for you all. I know everything will go well and I look forward to watching your bumps grow, seeing your scans, and eventually seeing those beautiful babies' faces!!!!!


----------



## clynn11

And Rachel, Morgan- scans are SO CUTE! Idk If I already said something or not but.... BABIES!!!! Eeeeeeeek! Ahhh can't wait to see my little one... one day!


----------



## morganwhite7

Hope my loud mouth never offends anyone.. I love all these girls, just wanted to get along and stay together bc (no matter if they believe it or not at the moment!) one day all the TTCers will be here. And how cool would it be to become mommies (or add to the bean collections ;)) together and share along the way?! All from different places from all over. Lol I just think it's cool. 

So yeah keep it happy bc I will do whatever my doctor says no matter what anyone's statistics may say or what Dr. Google says. We may all make different choices in mommy hood, it's sticking together that matters! And I am freakin terrified so I will go that extra mile so daddy and I know our LO is doing okay in there. This bean is a special one, it is our miracle.

Having another scan in a week. No shame! 

:icecream:


----------



## clynn11

Lol! Ice cream licking smiley... are you eating ice cream at the moment?!?!?! mmmmmmm


----------



## wavescrash

I'm totally starting to feel heartburn :(

I had it so bad with both of my pregnancies but especially the last one. I'm so dreading this lol.


----------



## morganwhite7

Ben & Jerry's Half-baked. And DH has, get this: Chubby Hubby. Lol. Oh yeahhhhh.

Btw drank an ENTIRE bottle of magnesium citrate within 2 hours and still nothing. Ugh hoping it happens before work tomorrow lmao.. Said it was the strongest laxative he could recommend me. Hm. We may have a situation lol. 

P.s Waves I have heartburn too, need tums before every meal. Ha I swear it started at 9dpo!! 

Gnight all :)


----------



## clynn11

I RARELY ever get heartburn. Like probably 5 times in my life lol.

I always say if I ever get a heartburn or bloody nose I will automatically think I am pregnant! Lol. I've NEVER gotten a bloody nose so that would be the bessst symptom to get ever! Lmao.


----------



## clynn11

CHUBBY HUBBY!!

I seriously almost spit out my soda just now, lmfao.

And OMG Morgan, I hope that helps you. Poor thing! I feel so bad for you. If I could help, I would! LMAO. :haha:


----------



## TTCaWee1

Mmmm I have fudgcicles in the freezer....BUT I just ate a bowl of olives, split a piece of pumpkin cheesecake with DH and ate an entire bowl of popcorn by myself....all after going to Olive Garden for dinner.....hmmm maybe I can cram another item in. Fudgcicle or strawberry Popsicle???


----------



## wavescrash

Hahaha... helping each other poop now? I think people are starting to get a liiiiittle too comfortable around here!


----------



## wavescrash

TTCaWee1 said:


> Mmmm I have fudgcicles in the freezer....BUT I just ate a bowl of olives, split a piece of pumpkin cheesecake with DH and ate an entire bowl of popcorn by myself....all after going to Olive Garden for dinner.....hmmm maybe I can cram another item in. Fudgcicle or strawberry Popsicle???

Fudgcicle of course!

I had a mini Drumstick a little while ago. I want more more more but they're my 8 year old's and I can't be that mean and eat them all lol.


----------



## clynn11

LOL. I don't think there is much I could do! Moral support! hahaha. Have DH give you a tummy massage or something? Maybe that will help the laxative work it's way in there?? lol


Mmmmmmm I vote fudgsicle!!! Love them so much lol


----------



## morganwhite7

^I really just LOL'd!!!! Bahahahahahaha. Going for real this time! See you crazies in the morning.


----------



## morganwhite7

.......freakin love fudgsicles ;)


----------



## TTCaWee1

Ok I'm doing it. And Morgan I sure hope you don't blow your panties off at work tomorrow. &#128169;


----------



## morganwhite7

That poop man is hilarious!!!!!! Hahahahahaha stop this right now! Lol


----------



## wavescrash

I just had to kill 2 huge ass spiders in the shower when I went to go use the bathroom. It's a tall, glass door/enclosed shower so it's not likely that they could have gotten out but they were huge (one was much larger than the other) and I just couldn't sleep knowing they were crawling around downstairs. Then my Mom tried to justify them saying how they eat all these other bugs (that aren't in the shower so the spiders were not needed there) and that my spraying them with Clorox Bleach Clean-Up Spray is a slow/painful death for them. GOOD.

Ugh I hate spiders so much.


----------



## TTCaWee1

I kill spiders outside. They all should die. Ugh I hate spiders too. They are so gross. 

DH just caught me eating a fudgsicle....lmao he just shook his head and laughed after naming off all the food I just ate...


:loo: bahaha this one's for you Morgan


----------



## wavescrash

I agree. VERY anti-spiders!


----------



## asmcsm

I'm just gonna say, I wasn't trying to push my opinions on anyone. I was simply responding to what Julie said about us and dopplers because I had seen and read some of the same things she had. If you want to get a bunch of scans then that's great! They're you're bodies and your babies and that's your decision. I was only saying what I PERSONALLY am going to do and why. It's ridiculous that all these discussions have been getting so heated. I don't get pissed off when everyone else says what they're planning to do, so I don't see why everyone gets bent out of shape if I mention something. I hate what this group is becoming. Everyone used to get along and support each other but now it just seems like you can cut the tension with a knife. If it keeps going on like this I don't know that I'm going to stay on this website. I used to think it was a great place to share opinions and idea and stories but now I jut feel like everyone tears each other apart. I've said my peace. Hopefully no one gets mad about that. I probably won't be posting as often in either thread for a while


----------



## clynn11

I am so scared of spiders but I TRY not to kill anything I don't have to. It just makes me feel bad. I get a little scared thinking about death/dying, so then i'll go to smush a spider and be like "Why am I so quick to take away something's life when i'm scared to lose my own?" So i'm getting better about it. But if they're in my room or my house... sorry but you gotta go buddies! Lmao. There was a giant spider outside my house just hanging out, DH went to kill it and I told him to let it be. I would come in when I wouldn't see it and say "WHERE'S OUR SPIDER?!?!" LMAO. Never thought that would come out of my mouth. But now he's gone. I think something ate or killed him.. who knows lol.


----------



## pdxmom

JEEEEZZZZ i cant believe what just happened...while i was readin all the spider comments my mil jumped screaming bcos there was a spider crawling towards me...obviously dh killed it...but man this is a freaky connection :shrug:


----------



## wavescrash

EWWWW. Spiders make my skin crawl.


----------



## clynn11

Yeah... I flip my shit if a spider comes crawling towards me lol.

Last night we were out at one of my in-laws rentals doing some clean-up and Kevin goes "Babe what's that?!" So i go to look and he grabs my hand and acts like he's going to make me touch something and it's a FREAKING SPIDER. He got punched in the arm and yelled at lol. He KNOWS how much I hate them and think it's hilarious watching me freak. He's the same way with snakes lmao. I think snakes are cool!


----------



## wavescrash

I don't like anything that's creepy/crawly/slimy. falkdjf;lajdfla EWWWW.


----------



## brunettebimbo

What is a fudgsicle? :lol:

I hate spiders!!


----------



## Disneybaby26

Ashlee- just wanted you to know that neither of my posts personally, where in regard to anything you posted. Autism is a roll of the dice, they're now linking induced labor to autism in little boys, but if you don't induce in time you could cause other serious complications for the baby. You offered an opinion on how you would handle your pregnancy without any kind of low-blow to anyone here, we've talked to you for a long time now, we know how you roll.

I don't think any of the pregnant ladies in this thread appreciated the insinuation by Mommyofone, that if something turns out wrong with one of our babies that it will be our fault and we will have guilt because of it. That's no ones place to say to anyone here. I trust that each of us are already being the best mommy we can, taking care of ourselves and our growing babies.

Furthermore, Mommyofone's subsequent post about the possibility of fetal death "as soon as you leave the doctors office" is just heinous. No one and i mean NO ONE on any thread ive ever been on has said something so heartless and cold. Clearly, she has never experienced the indescribable pain of a loss, because she surely wouldnt have said something so aweful. HOW DARE someone say something here that sends one of us into tears or even gives one of us a second thought about miscarriage, as if the thought isnt there enough! 

There's no room for someone with comments like that in this thread, so take it elsewhere.

Unless someone posts their off for a night of Xanax and martinis there's no reason to down any pregnant womens choices in this thread. We are all absolutely great mommies to be!! :)


----------



## Disneybaby26

Oh, and spiders...eeek!! I always get all psyched up to squash them and then miss and they crawl away and I freak out. I hate them so much!!

BB-if you've never had a fudgecicle, I highly suggest you fine on!! They're like frozen Chocloate Popsicles and they rock!!


----------



## brunettebimbo

I'm in the UK so will see if I can hunt some down!


----------



## mommyxofxone

ttc i'm very sorry you were personally offended. i'm sorry, i thought that since everyone was sharing their opinions i would be allowed to share mine? i was just defending my reasons why i wouldn't get a ton of u/s and things. I didn't know it was only allowed to be one sided comments here. 

I definitely said that i dind't want to talk anyone out of doing it themselves, and if you already know what i said, how is it that what I said suddenly makes it real or a bad thing? I don't get it. I'll leave it you guys can't handle other comments though.

I also want to note that a few people have sent me messages saying they want to leave the thread because they support everyone else's opinions but can't state their own. so maybe if you can't handle someone else's side, maybe you shouldn't share yours either. stick to just talking about how you feel etc, and not controversial issues.


and again, i'm not attacking anyone, i just feel bad that other people can't share their opinions/personal preferences. 

And just let me know if you rather i stay out of your thread, i'll leave you guys alone.


----------



## Disneybaby26

mommyxofxone said:


> ttc i'm very sorry you were personally offended. i'm sorry, i thought that since everyone was sharing their opinions i would be allowed to share mine? i was just defending my reasons why i wouldn't get a ton of u/s and things. I didn't know it was only allowed to be one sided comments here.
> 
> I definitely said that i dind't want to talk anyone out of doing it themselves, and if you already know what i said, how is it that what I said suddenly makes it real or a bad thing? I don't get it. I'll leave it you guys can't handle other comments though.
> 
> I also want to note that a few people have sent me messages saying they want to leave the thread because they support everyone else's opinions but can't state their own. so maybe if you can't handle someone else's side, maybe you shouldn't share yours either. stick to just talking about how you feel etc, and not controversial issues.
> 
> 
> and again, i'm not attacking anyone, i just feel bad that other people can't share their opinions/personal preferences.
> 
> And just let me know if you rather i stay out of your thread, i'll leave you guys alone.

Saying "you can have a scan and you baby can die as soon as you leave the office" is in no way, shape, or form supportive OR an opinion. It's a nasty horrible thing to say on a PREGNANCY thread. End of story.


----------



## mommyxofxone

and ttc, i just re-read what i wrote to make sure, and i NEVER said fetal death! i just said something could go wrong, and wow, i think you are making it out ot be much worse than what i meant!!!! holy cow, don't put words in my mouth. and i never downed your opinions. never. i just gave mine! 

i never said anyone was a bad mommy, i never said anything of the sort. i think your hormones are a little high today hun. I never ever ever ever would say anyone was doing the wrong thing getting an ultrasound. i just gave my reasons for not getting them constantly for myself. i'm hurt that you took it so badly. it was never ever ever meant that way. i didn't make any low blow comments. i did the same as everyone else! just stated why i wouldn't get something


i'm very confused re reading my comment how it can be taken so out of context like that!!! :(


----------



## mommyxofxone

Disneybaby26 said:


> mommyxofxone said:
> 
> 
> ttc i'm very sorry you were personally offended. i'm sorry, i thought that since everyone was sharing their opinions i would be allowed to share mine? i was just defending my reasons why i wouldn't get a ton of u/s and things. I didn't know it was only allowed to be one sided comments here.
> 
> I definitely said that i dind't want to talk anyone out of doing it themselves, and if you already know what i said, how is it that what I said suddenly makes it real or a bad thing? I don't get it. I'll leave it you guys can't handle other comments though.
> 
> I also want to note that a few people have sent me messages saying they want to leave the thread because they support everyone else's opinions but can't state their own. so maybe if you can't handle someone else's side, maybe you shouldn't share yours either. stick to just talking about how you feel etc, and not controversial issues.
> 
> 
> and again, i'm not attacking anyone, i just feel bad that other people can't share their opinions/personal preferences.
> 
> And just let me know if you rather i stay out of your thread, i'll leave you guys alone.
> 
> Saying "you can have a scan and you baby can die as soon as you leave the office" is in no way, shape, or form supportive OR an opinion. It's a nasty horrible thing to say on a PREGNANCY thread. End of story.Click to expand...

OMG i didn't say it could die! i said something could go wrong. i never said those words, so don't quote me unless you do it right!!!


----------



## mommyxofxone

wow wow wow!!!

i never meant anything like that!!!! now i'm being personally attacked. i didn't mean it like that i swear to you all, i would never try to make you ladies feel unsupported!!!!!


----------



## Disneybaby26

So what exactly did you mean by "could go wrong" at 9 weeks??

And don't for one second tell me about my emotions. I know what could go wrong at nine weeks. I've experienced every GUT wrenching minute of what could go wrong. Thank you for the reminder though.

Please stop bringing hostility and negatity to our happy place. If you have nothing nice or supportive to say than say nothing. Thank you in advance.


----------



## mommyxofxone

i'm apologizing for the way it came out and i'm still being told to get out?


----------



## mommyxofxone

ok ladies, i will leave you all.

please PLEASE know i didn't mean any harm in my words, i'm sorry, i was sticking up for a few other ladies in sharing how i felt, and i didn't mean it to be unsupportive. 

i wish you all nothing but the very best, a happy and healthy nine months to you all. stay safe.


----------



## Disneybaby26

Morning Morgan + Amanda :) I seeee youuu!!

Rachel- I meant to ask you yesterday if your scan was transvaginal or in the tummy?


----------



## morganwhite7

LOL omg this is sad.

Ashlee- I totally had nothing negative to say to you either, I forgot you posted that stuff about ultrasounds. But you didn't say anything hurtful. I was also referring to the fetal death comments. I had a baby die.. I didn't need to hear about that. So PLZ DON'T GO.. you are one of the main Chatty Cathy's!! We gotta stay together girls! 

Okay how's this for a positive note:
I POOPED this morning!!! Lmao, starting at 3 a.m. , it has been rough. But hey- it worked! Lol sorry for the TMI. I've got my constipation solution now that's for sure, won't need to ask that question again! ;) Loved Rachel's icons though, freakin hilarious. DH was laughing too lol.

Bahaha Kara I love that thing, you can always see who's spying ;)


----------



## TTCaWee1

And that's the 2 comment quota for me....so deuces.


----------



## morganwhite7

No wait, what?!?! COME BACK!

Waves, Kara, Julie? Don't go!


----------



## morganwhite7

(oops double post)


----------



## jury3

Personally I'm over this thread as well. I posted something I felt thinking I would maybe get a few "I agree" or "I see where you are coming from" but instead I was kind if made to feel like an idiot. Although Ashlee, mommy and myself all said we totally understand why people do it and especially if we'd had losses before or were high risk or our doc thought we needed them we would do them. No one was attacking anyone for their decisions. I didn't take mommy's comment as an attack saying people's babies would die. Obviously we are all scared but the reality is that anything can happen, she didn't mean anything. I'm disgusted at all this.

And quite frankly Rachel, the only people wanting a preggo thread was the preggos. All but one ttc person asked us to stay. So quit acting like they hated us. 

Good luck with your pregnancies. Good luck with ttcing. I'm over this. I'm came here to support others and to be supported and that's hasn't been the feeling lately. So sorry, but I'm over the drama.


----------



## asmcsm

Ugh this bums me out :( I don't want to see the original ladies that I grew to know and care about go. I understand completely how they feel obviously since I've already posted about my feelings on where these threads have gone but its still sad because I care about them and I like to see that them and their little beans are doing well. I hate that this nice thing has been ruined for everyone :(


----------



## morganwhite7

Okay is there ANY way I can make a thread for strictly preggos (I will always follow the other thread, but may be less active after this) so that a few of us can stay together?

I just really liked having girls who tried so hard and really deserved it being able to accompany me on this journey. I hope no one is running from me.

I made this thread since I know TTCers don't want to hear us gloat all day about something they struggle for. So if it was an OKAY day, they could come here to see what's up with us, if they so chose to. No other reasons, all good intentions girls.

I just know in a few months there will be a bunch more BFPs from our old thread, and I'd love to have a place for all of us. Everyone is getting so close.

It really isn't what it used to be though, but I am willing to be more like Cass and be super positive! I apologize if I hurt anyone's feelings, I'll still be here every morning blabbing about nonsense if anyone cares to stay. 

<3

P.s. I am a bit broken-hearted over this!


----------



## asmcsm

Honestly Morgan I feel like things started getting bad when people started talking about preggos leaving to a new thread. The TTCers used to all be super supportive of the preggos because we were all so close but then I think maybe the group just got too big and more negative comments started to show up. I've never had a problem with the preggos posting in the ttc thread and I'm genuinely happy to see the girls with their BFPs and scan pics. Its the facebook ones i bitch about. But it feels like when talk started of a preggo thread it kinda just started splitting the group apart and there wasn't that connection that everyone had before


----------



## Disneybaby26

Morgan, I'd love to stay in contact with everyone but if everyone's gonna take off it is what it is. If you'd like to make another thread I'll be there with you. I like having people to talk to since its a secret IRL. And obviously those of us who are friends on Facebook will be able to follow each others happiness after the first trimester. This is all very sad to have such a happy positive thing with us all basically a week apart fall apart.


----------



## asmcsm

I mean for the short period of time I was preggo I still stayed on the ttc board and I never felt the tension that there is now. It was always still a safe place to talk to girls who were going through the same stuff. And they were all super supportive of my pregnancy and during my miscarriage


----------



## Disneybaby26

I'm sorry Ashlee- but I'm not going to post news about my pregnancy in that thread. It was nice and supportive when it was the original group but it's uncomfortable now. I feel like I post scans and stuff and very few even say anything. I know you care, and Cassidy and Sonia...we've been together for a long time. I just don't think a lot of the others like seeing it.


----------



## morganwhite7

I totally agree but here is our dilemma:

We want to talk alllll day about crazy preggo stuff (I mean you see the poop, heartburn, US debate, pics etc.) and I know that thread is strictly TTC. I don't mind mentioning stuff but I wanted a place where I could realllllyyyy talk you know?

And I think once TTCers are preggo they will want to do the same. And I like to still be in on all the TTC business, because I really care about those girls..

Like imagine when Sonia Amanda (after the SA) and Mirolee are here with us too.. Wouldn't that be great to stay together? Lol I guess I could find my own preggo thread, they just seemed so random. Like the girls don't really know/care about each other. And how could you when there's like 50 ppl ya know?! Lol

All I am saying is that I feel like if I were still TTC I would not really mind, but I'd prefer preggos kept it minimal, esp bc that is a TTC thread. But hey I'll still be posting over there plenty, I just can't let you all go!

Now I have eaten up good work time worrying over my internet friends lol.. How sad that I'm this emotionally invested in you all! This has really been great support for me through this all.

Guess all I can do is keep it positive! :)


----------



## jury3

Honestly Morgan it isn't you at all and it isn't the ttc girls who pop in here. I was so excited about this thread and having a place to post ideas. After the response to my post about u/s, I feel like people got really defensive instead of supporting each other. I love having all you girls to talk to but I'm really disappointed that comments were taken out of context and construed to have a different meaning. It's just sad. I just wanted a place to talk to others going through what I'm going through but even I felt a little attacked after that. I'm not here for drama and rude comments. I'd rather be back on the ttc thread at this point.


----------



## Disneybaby26

asmcsm said:


> I mean for the short period of time I was preggo I still stayed on the ttc board and I never felt the tension that there is now. It was always still a safe place to talk to girls who were going through the same stuff. And they were all super supportive of my pregnancy and during my miscarriage

I totally agree about this. It's just not like that anymore. I want you to know though, that I'm truly thankful for those of you that have been there to be supportive. It means a lot considering we know what each of us has been through!


----------



## Disneybaby26

jury3 said:


> Honestly Morgan it isn't you at all and it isn't the ttc girls who pop in here. I was so excited about this thread and having a place to post ideas. After the response to my post about u/s, I feel like people got really defensive instead of supporting each other. I love having all you girls to talk to but I'm really disappointed that comments were taken out of context and construed to have a different meaning. It's just sad. I just wanted a place to talk to others going through what I'm going through but even I felt a little attacked after that. I'm not here for drama and rude comments. I'd rather be back on the ttc thread at this point.

I don't remember an US comment from you Julie. For me I think i just really felt judged by someone I don't "know". None of you original girls have ever made me feel hurt or wrong and I'm sorry you feel that way.


----------



## asmcsm

Morgan I was pregnant before so I know about wanting to talk about all the preggo stuff. I went on other boards and talked about it but the ttc board was still always my primary board. No one was as supportive as those girls. So what you're saying for me what I will want when I'm preggo isn't actually accurate. I still wanted to talk to the girls that I was close with. And I didn't rub it in anyone's faces. I still talked about my heartburn and nausea or lack of and no one got pissed off or offended.


----------



## asmcsm

Kara, Julie was the first one to post about the us and canceling her Doppler order because of a documentary that she had seen and some stuff she had read. Then I had told her I'd seen some of the same stuff and was also going about things the way she is then it turned into this fiasco :/


----------



## morganwhite7

Well if you're SURE Ashlee, I can start being more active again. And talk about more than TTC.

I just didn't want any hurt feelings. I was meaning from my perspective, after just losing a son and being TTC again, the last thing I'd wanna see is 50 bean pictures reminding me mine was gone. And I know there are lots of delicate situations on there..

So I hope they don't mind, bc I am really proud and worry I'll be too proud one day and strike someone's bad nerve. Bc I remember how it feels to be a living zombie over TTC, I was miserable working for something I thought I'd never achieve.


----------



## asmcsm

I don't mind it on here, it's fb when I see the girls that are preggo and I know all their dirty secrets and it makes me mad . It's the way we've always done it. The girls before always still shared their u/s pictures and kept us up to date on their dr visits and how they were feeling. I feel like we've all just kinda been segregated and it just hurt the group dynamic.


----------



## asmcsm

Also, I get excited and tell hubby when one if the girls in here gets preggo, any time I see something on fb I always bitch to him instead. It's different here lol


----------



## morganwhite7

Awh well I apologize, I can see how it could have hurt the TTCers feelings when we all just left and made a new thread. Just know it was with the best intentions.

If anyone like really wants me to delete this thread, I wouldn't mind. For the sake of the girls, if it helps, I'd be willing.

Lol I hate FB... Yeah freakin fifty million newborns and broken families. Ten different babymommas. And I'm still too nervous to even announce on there for fears of people judging me... Hate how the world works lol.


----------



## asmcsm

Well it's not my call, obviously it's up to you preggos where you feel comfortable. I just know that I miss the group all being together in one spot and supporting each other and I'd hate to see everyone go. However I do vote to close the ttc thread after this month so that the group doesn't get even more huge and have the negativity get this bad again.


----------



## morganwhite7

IDEA!!!: Let's CLOSE the main thread to the 20 of us who are also listed on this thread (take a look on the 1st page). ONLY those girls. 

That way we won't get Catfished or verbally abused lol. Anyone think that is ingenious?

I will have to post over there about it though too, and make sure everyone is okay with us preggos and w/ closing it. That may cause a stink too, but I'm good with words lol..

Anyone agree?


----------



## morganwhite7

Lmao Ashlee I just saw that's what you were trying to suggest also, I just read that post.

But yeah, FABULOUS idea. I think that will stop the drama.


----------



## BubsMom17

Ladies I just want to say I hope my comment about u/s's didn't offend anyone... I was just adding anecdotes to the discussion. I support everyone's decisions... 

I am very sad this is happening.

Frankly I like this thread because I didn't feel ignored here. Often times I post in the other thread and it never gets aknowledged. There are girls in there I care about and to be ignored and passed over hurts. I know I am not TTC anymore and I am close to my due date. But to just feel like my words are irrelevant over there hurts.

I felt responded to here more so than the other thread...

I am crying right now (yes, I am hormonal, OK...) because it makes me sad that the girls I have been close with since December are fighting or leaving... I know if it causes stress people shouldn't stick around, but you girls are a part of my life and it makes me sad.


----------



## asmcsm

Emily, I'm sorry you felt like you were being passed over :hugs: I hope I wasn't one of the people to make you feel that way. I felt like you weren't posting very much over there anymore, then this thread popped up some of you guys were posting here all the time and didn't pop in on the other thread as much anymore. I guess to me it seemed like some of you didn't really want to talk the the TTCers anymore. I tried to come over here so I could still keep up on what's going on with you guys but it seems like everything's gotten so separated like an us vs. them thing :(


----------



## wavescrash

I personally like this thread as a preggo thread because I'm ignored in my due date club thread and want other preggos to talk to about everything.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Hi ladies sorry I haven't been on the preggo thread lately, it has just been hard for me lately. I feel like I don't even sleep trying to get things ready for today. Its dh birthday and someone (me) decided to host a party. I love you and hope and pray for you and your beans and am so happy for you!! I agree with closing the thread and if you only want people that have been on since the beginning in it I understand.


----------



## asmcsm

I just feel like this thread has caused more separation and tension between everyone. Before people posted their scans and pictures and updates in the TTC thread and everything was fine and everyone was supportive and people would ask about how preggos were doing. I'm speaking as someone that was preggo on that board before. Even if I didn't get to the point of scans, I was able to share and never felt the tension that there is now. Most of the girls in the TTC board have been pregnant or experienced losses and know what it's like to be a preggo and have questions and want to talk about it which is why I think most of us don't mind having the updates there. If any TTcers that view this thread disagree feel free to correct me. But it seems like creating this thread just kinda divided everyone rather than keeping them together.


----------



## BubsMom17

asmcsm said:


> Emily, I'm sorry you felt like you were being passed over :hugs: I hope I wasn't one of the people to make you feel that way. I felt like you weren't posting very much over there anymore, then this thread popped up some of you guys were posting here all the time and didn't pop in on the other thread as much anymore. I guess to me it seemed like some of you didn't really want to talk the the TTCers anymore. I tried to come over here so I could still keep up on what's going on with you guys but it seems like everything's gotten so separated like an us vs. them thing :(

No Ashlee is wasn't you! :hugs: I watch the thread because I wait patiently for all of you to test!!! It makes my day/week/whatever when I see those annoucements! I just don't want people to think I am some weird stalker... lol... Like so everyone knows I'm not like, Oh I'm pregnant, peace I'm out!


----------



## BubsMom17

Cowgirl07 said:


> Hi ladies sorry I haven't been on the preggo thread lately, it has just been hard for me lately. I feel like I don't even sleep trying to get things ready for today. Its dh birthday and someone (me) decided to host a party. I love you and hope and pray for you and your beans and am so happy for you!! I agree with closing the thread and if you only want people that have been on since the beginning in it I understand.

You're a permanent member now. You lost newbie status a while ago!


----------



## BubsMom17

wavescrash said:


> I personally like this thread as a preggo thread because I'm ignored in my due date club thread and want other preggos to talk to about everything.

Why are you ignored in your due date club??? :(


----------



## asmcsm

BubsMom17 said:


> No Ashlee is wasn't you! :hugs: I watch the thread because I wait patiently for all of you to test!!! It makes my day/week/whatever when I see those annoucements! I just don't want people to think I am some weird stalker... lol... Like so everyone knows I'm not like, Oh I'm pregnant, peace I'm out!

Hah! We like having you as our weird preggo stalker ;) but you should definitely speak up more! We like to hear from you. Especially since you're so close to meeting your new little one!!


----------



## wavescrash

I think everyone's forgetting there are pregnant women with hormonal swings in here along with women whose emotions are high over their ttc struggles and some things may be taken out of context. I think all the hostility started when I made comment in the ttc thread about being offended by comments on those who got pregnant easily. But I apologized saying I was in a bad mood and took it the wrong way. I got over it but I feel like hositity from that convo never completely left. I know after that I felt ignored by several of you in the ttc thread and I could understand why so I just let it go. We're all going to go about ttc or our pregnancies in different ways based on research we've done and I don't think anyone is meaning to sound judgmental if we have a different view. I stated I had many scans with Hannah and she turned out fine but that doesn't mean I was suggesting those of you against many scans were wrong. I was just quickly adding my thoughts (since I was at work and didn't have time to make a full reply.) if people want to leave either thread, that's fine but I don't think anyone wants anyone to leave either place. I personally want to stay in a thread with the preggos from the ttc thread because I don't have anyone to talk to about this pregnancy and I'm ignored in my due date thread so I'd like to see this one stick around.


----------



## brunettebimbo

This makes me sad :( I know I haven't been part of your group long but I really do enjoy talking to you all whether it be pregnancy or TTC. I know how exciting/nerve wracking pregnant can be and I'm now learning how tough TTC can be but that doesn't mean for even for a split second that I don't want to hear your updates. I could have cried when AF arrived this month because I was really hopeful bit you girls kept me strong. I LOVE seeing all your scan and bump pictures. I think things went wrong when someone suggested a new thread. You should never have been made to feel that you couldn't talk about your pregnancies etc, that was YOUR group. The "originals"! If new TTCers don't like it then they should leave. I agree with making the TTC thread closed. It would probably solve the problem of mixed posts. It moves so quick that sometimes people's posts are missed but not purposely. Please don't kick me out though! I love you girls already :)


----------



## jury3

I definitely still read and comment on both. I just like having a place to talk preggo where it doesn't get lost. Like waves said, the preggo boards suck! Lol you guys are my friends. I think the other thread has maybe just gotten too large. Not that I don't like new people but it is easier to keep up with if its just us.

Emily-I wasn't offended by you at all. 

Really I think it was Kara's post about why each individual girl on here gets so many u/s. I know it was really meant for mommy I guess, but it kind if made me feel like I should've kept my mouth shut. Plus, I felt bad for mommy bc I know she didn't mean anything by it. She was just trying to explain her logic. I know she didn't mean to tell anyone their baby could die. Of course no one needs to hear that. It just all got messed up and misunderstood.

I'm ok closing the thread from now on. I still like a place to talk preggo though. I will still share updates on both threads though. I'm just stressed bc I've been so sick and exhausted and the last thing I want is to come here and deal with drama. That's all. I'm putting yesterday's thread behind me and moving on...lets pretend it never happened.


----------



## asmcsm

That whole conversation about people who are reckless and undeserving(not just people) getting pregnant easily was started by me. And so when you made that comment, it was directed at me. And yet here I am asking all the preggos to come back including you even though I've felt like since then you don't want to talk to the TTcers anymore and have mostly stayed in this thread. I'm not harboring any hostility, I just want everyone to be able to coexist in one thread the way we'd been doing for over half a year. I have never said anyone is doing anything the wrong way, I've never tried to push my opinions on other people, I merely try to put out the info that I've researched so that everyone has all the information possible because I like to know all my options. I came over to this thread because I still wanted to be able to see what was going on with the preggos, but I kinda think it sucks because we're all in both threads anyway so why should the TTCers have to come over and just be observers of the pregnancy group. I hate that it's like we're on the outside looking in.


----------



## jury3

Ok, we all love each other and all have opinions! Can't we all just get along?!?!? Lol

Ok back to preggo talk...I skipped work the last 2 days bc I just didn't feel like going(tired, nauseous). I'm thinking I should go ahead and tell my principal so she'll know what's going on...thoughts?


----------



## asmcsm

jury3 said:


> Ok, we all love each other and all have opinions! Can't we all just get along?!?!? Lol
> 
> Ok back to preggo talk...I skipped work the last 2 days bc I just didn't feel like going(tired, nauseous). I'm thinking I should go ahead and tell my principal so she'll know what's going on...thoughts?

Love you too Julie! :hugs:

I would tell her. If you're possibly going to be missing work I think it's good that you tell her now rather than later.


----------



## jury3

Also, last time, I just want to reiterate that I do not have any judgements about people getting a million scans. I am so tempted to say f it and get a million, but I know I'd be paranoid about what it might be doing to my bean. Now, if I end up high risk or something is wrong or I heaven forbid have a mc, I sure as hell will be getting scans to make sure all is ok. I support everyone's choice!


----------



## asmcsm

jury3 said:


> Also, last time, I just want to reiterate that I do not have any judgements about people getting a million scans. I am so tempted to say f it and get a million, but I know I'd be paranoid about what it might be doing to my bean. Now, if I end up high risk or something is wrong or I heaven forbid have a mc, I sure as hell will be getting scans to make sure all is ok. I support everyone's choice!

I'm with ya Julie!!


----------



## brunettebimbo

jury3 said:


> Ok, we all love each other and all have opinions! Can't we all just get along?!?!? Lol
> 
> Ok back to preggo talk...I skipped work the last 2 days bc I just didn't feel like going(tired, nauseous). I'm thinking I should go ahead and tell my principal so she'll know what's going on...thoughts?

I would tell her. I told mine at around 6 weeks in the middle of surgery because she was asking me to carry some boxes. I said I couldn't and she asked why so I told her. Her face was a picture! :lol:


----------



## morganwhite7

I am sorry I would love to coexist in one thread, but just bc it doesn't bother one person, doesn't mean it doesn't bother anyone else. Girls have made it VERY clear that is it hard for them to even look at this thread sometimes, so we really NEED a place to be able to talk pregnancy. Not that we can't talk on there too, just saying. 

I agree I want to put this crap behind us. I made this thread so I could feel comfortable to REALLY talk about pregnancy, so that TTCers would not have to "catch up" on 50 pages of our nonsense (remember LOL that was the original reason for this!), and bc the preggo/due date threads really DO suck! Lol.

BB no one will ever kick you out! Lol crazy talk


----------



## BubsMom17

jury3 said:


> Also, last time, I just want to reiterate that I do not have any judgements about people getting a million scans. I am so tempted to say f it and get a million, but I know I'd be paranoid about what it might be doing to my bean. Now, if I end up high risk or something is wrong or I heaven forbid have a mc, I sure as hell will be getting scans to make sure all is ok. I support everyone's choice!

I'm telling you if there was a scan in maching in my house I would be a recluse. Like I said, that's why I never got a doppler! I would be on it alll the time! Would not be able to pull myself away! 

The first trimester is so hard... the fatigue is a killer! I am at the point now where I want to call in sick everyday, but mostly because it is so uncomfy sitting in my desk all day. There is no working around my belly and the octopus monster living inside of it.


----------



## morganwhite7

^Awh I can't wait to feel little jabs all day at my desk... heehehe it will be much less lonely all day! Awh I'm so excited for what is to come!!! :)


----------



## BubsMom17

So funny I love my due date thread... we have all made gifts for each other and mailed them around the country and everything... I hope you find someone around your due dates that you can connect with.


----------



## asmcsm

Ugh, never mind. I'm just kinda over this. I'm taking a BnB break. If I get bfp I might pop in to let everyone know but I just don't really want to keep trying to fix what seems broken to me. Good luck to everyone and their beans


----------



## BubsMom17

morganwhite7 said:


> ^Awh I can't wait to feel little jabs all day at my desk... heehehe it will be much less lonely all day! Awh I'm so excited for what is to come!!! :)

I love that he is active and healthy. I love feeling him wake up in the morning and start squirming. But his positioning is very uncomfortable... feet and head in my ribs... if he doesn't flip in the next 3 weeks were are talking about doing a cephallic version. Eeek....


----------



## jury3

Lol I'm just so unmotivated! All I want to do is lie around, nap, and avoid feeling sick. I do NOT want to be around kids or people for that matter! Lol I can't focus on my work. I wish I could just take off...but alas, we need money!


----------



## HWPG

i cant fucking wait to talk about all my pregnancy mumbo-jumbo. people better be ready to listen to me also! ha!


----------



## BubsMom17

jury3 said:


> Lol I'm just so unmotivated! All I want to do is lie around, nap, and avoid feeling sick. I do NOT want to be around kids or people for that matter! Lol I can't focus on my work. I wish I could just take off...but alas, we need money!

I am sorry you are having bad MS. I am pretty lucky that mine was only moderate. I had the migraine situation start at 9 weeks up until 22 weeks... but my wonderful doctor told me about the magnesium (400 mgs) and calcium (1200 mgs) cocktail and it worked!

Oh ladies who are constipated! 400 mgs of magnesium daily will help move things along. Something to think about.


----------



## BubsMom17

HWPG said:


> i cant fucking wait to talk about all my pregnancy mumbo-jumbo. people better be ready to listen to me also! ha!

Oh I am so ready to hear your pregnancy mumbo-jumbo!


----------



## Cowgirl07

I hope you are ready for my crazy talk when I get my bfp, as if it isn't bad enough with me now!


----------



## morganwhite7

MIROLEE I AM SO READY FOR YOU TO BE HERE!!!!!!

Lol Emily I thank God everyday that I will know the exact day he/she is coming due to needing a c-section. I remember feeling like "whennnnn will this end?!?!?!" lol And I WISH my due date thread was like that!! There are just wayyyy tooo many of us to be able to connect with anyone!

And can't wait to try the doppler again at home tonight. DH has been skyping me about it all day, he loves it lol. 

And p.s. I think my poop will be liquid for the next month if you all were wondering... haha it has been a long work day. Emily, it was magnesium citrate- drank the whole bottle! :blush:


----------



## NDTaber9211

I am super sorry I haven't been active on here to support you lovely preggo ladies. I love reading and hearing about everything. I am a complete novice when it comes to pregnancy so I am learning by you all. I do kind of miss how it use to be but that's life, we all grow and evolve. You will find no judgement from me unless you do something really freaking stupid like go on a tequila binge while pregnant. Something like that would definitely cause me to go off. 

I can't wait to be able to come here and go crazy with my preggo stuff. 

I hope no one decides to leave because I would miss them like crazy. 

:hug: for all!


----------



## morganwhite7

Uh oh admin is watching, I see..

Nichole lol @ tequila comment! I hope your feelings weren't hurt by this thread, we are just here WAITING on you ALL! Promise, just wanted less clutter for everyone. Still 110% invested in your TTC journeys. Watching and supporting all the way!!! :)


----------



## BubsMom17

morganwhite7 said:


> MIROLEE I AM SO READY FOR YOU TO BE HERE!!!!!!
> 
> Lol Emily I thank God everyday that I will know the exact day he/she is coming due to needing a c-section. I remember feeling like "whennnnn will this end?!?!?!" lol And I WISH my due date thread was like that!! There are just wayyyy tooo many of us to be able to connect with anyone!
> 
> And can't wait to try the doppler again at home tonight. DH has been skyping me about it all day, he loves it lol.
> 
> And p.s. I think my poop will be liquid for the next month if you all were wondering... haha it has been a long work day. Emily, it was magnesium citrate- drank the whole bottle! :blush:

Careful Morgan! I took too much Milk of Magnesia one time... Oopssss! I was pretty much peeing from my butt. LOL... Gross!!!


----------



## pdxmom

I AM NOT HORMONAL ( i think ) BUT I AM STILL CRYING!!!! I LOVE YOU GIRLS....u have been such a support system for me....it pains my heart tht this is happening...
Seeing how the last few pages turned i had to go back and read all tht happened..

Ashlee, Julie i dont think Kara referred to any of you girls with her splurge of the u/s topic...tho both of u said wat u had to , u put it very well and it didnt seem offensive...however the way MOFO stated things was well, not put appropriately..and i c how tht could have offended the others...
I also think it was MOFO who suggested the preggos go elsewhere to talk abt their preggo stuff...tht really ticked me off tbh bcos we were all just fine...every person who joins the ttc thread ( WHICH IS AND SHUD REMAIN the main thread ..i dont c y the ttcers have to move to a diff thread wen we get our bfps..) shud realise tht if they dont feel comfortable with EVERYTHING and i mean EVERYTHING tht is spoken about there shud find some new place in the board where they feel comfortable....I HATED the fact tht this new thread was made ...i think an easier way would have been to just CLOSE the original thread if everyone couldnt keep up with everyone as it was the newbies who were complaining about not being able to keep up ...
i honestly dont want any of you girls leaving...( Rachel,Kara , Julie , Ashlee ) Also i do think tht the preggos who feel uncomfortable to post with the rest of us obviously can find threads on the board where they feel more comfortable...i really dont think any of the girls on the ttc thread r not happy for the girls who get preggo...of course all of us have our bad days but we have all stuck it out and remained together and SUPPORTED EACHOTHER. The ttc thread can b a closed thread so tht the newbies who cant keep up dont have a reason to complain..However anyone who thinks tht there shud b different threads i think shud really find some other thread where they find like minded ppl bcos us oldies of the thread absolutely dont have any issues catching up on eachother and yes it can b overwhelming too but we have all loved to just chat..

Emily i am truly sorry u felt ignored in the thread...i just thought u posted less after your bfp bcos u were one of the first ones who got their bfp...and trust me i was and still am soo soo happy ...

I know this post is bcom into a chapter of a book but i really do hope we can get over this and start a new day and just b there and support eachother..


----------



## morganwhite7

Thanks for the love Sonia. Can't wait til you are here either, but we aren't going anywhere til then!!! :)

And Emily yeah this was an EMERGENCY though... Ha it had been over a week. Doc said that should do! And it did! Lol and yeah been "buttpeeing" all day. Bahaha I will stop now. :blush:


----------



## BubsMom17

pdxmom said:


> I AM NOT HORMONAL ( i think ) BUT I AM STILL CRYING!!!! I LOVE YOU GIRLS....u have been such a support system for me....it pains my heart tht this is happening...
> Seeing how the last few pages turned i had to go back and read all tht happened..
> 
> Ashlee, Julie i dont think Kara referred to any of you girls with her splurge of the u/s topic...tho both of u said wat u had to , u put it very well and it didnt seem offensive...however the way MOFO stated things was well, not put appropriately..and i c how tht could have offended the others...
> I also think it was MOFO who suggested the preggos go elsewhere to talk abt their preggo stuff...tht really ticked me off tbh bcos we were all just fine...every person who joins the ttc thread ( WHICH IS AND SHUD REMAIN the main thread ..i dont c y the ttcers have to move to a diff thread wen we get our bfps..) shud realise tht if they dont feel comfortable with EVERYTHING and i mean EVERYTHING tht is spoken about there shud find some new place in the board where they feel comfortable....I HATED the fact tht this new thread was made ...i think an easier way would have been to just CLOSE the original thread if everyone couldnt keep up with everyone as it was the newbies who were complaining about not being able to keep up ...
> i honestly dont want any of you girls leaving...( Rachel,Kara , Julie , Ashlee ) Also i do think tht the preggos who feel uncomfortable to post with the rest of us obviously can find threads on the board where they feel more comfortable...i really dont think any of the girls on the ttc thread r not happy for the girls who get preggo...of course all of us have our bad days but we have all stuck it out and remained together and SUPPORTED EACHOTHER. The ttc thread can b a closed thread so tht the newbies who cant keep up dont have a reason to complain..However anyone who thinks tht there shud b different threads i think shud really find some other thread where they find like minded ppl bcos us oldies of the thread absolutely dont have any issues catching up on eachother and yes it can b overwhelming too but we have all loved to just chat..
> 
> Emily i am truly sorry u felt ignored in the thread...i just thought u posted less after your bfp bcos u were one of the first ones who got their bfp...and trust me i was and still am soo soo happy ...
> 
> I know this post is bcom into a chapter of a book but i really do hope we can get over this and start a new day and just b there and support eachother..

No crying! The ones who matter to one another will stick around in the long haul, even if breaks need to be taken here and there.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Now I am crying! Today has been such an off day!


----------



## BubsMom17

morganwhite7 said:


> Thanks for the love Sonia. Can't wait til you are here either, but we aren't going anywhere til then!!! :)
> 
> And Emily yeah this was an EMERGENCY though... Ha it had been over a week. Doc said that should do! And it did. Lol and yeah been "buttpeeing" all day. Bahaha I will stop now. :blush:

But dude you're gonna feel so much better once the... ummm... faucet...? shuts off. You will feel so light and comfy!


----------



## wavescrash

Morgan, did you ever end up ordering the doppler? What was the website you found it on that offered free shipping? I want to order mine!


----------



## morganwhite7

Thank GOD lol this Zofran has EFFED me up!

Not sure if it's worth NOT taking though, it really gets me through my days. I had hyperemesis gravidarum last time, so thankful that has been avoided with this awful medicine. 

And NO MORE CRYING girls.. I shed had quite a few quick tears today as well. So emotional for Molly. Can't wait to see how things go for her. 

I love how we are all obsessed with watching people make babies, BnB is an awesome addiction! Lol


----------



## morganwhite7

https://www.clinicalguard.com/sonoline-handheld-pocket-fetal-doppler-p-174.html

It is a GODSEND! & woohoo for PAYDAY!!!

You can use plain aloe gel from Walgreens or w/e too. You'll need more than what they give you. Also takes 2 AA batteries, didn't realize that til I was half naked on the couch with jelly all over me! LOL!

Although my doc told me I was NUTTY for believing I could hear a heartbeat before 12 weeks. I'm not stupid lol it HAD to have been baby! It was over 2x as fast as mine, sounded like a galloping horse. I don't see how I could have mistaken it for my own, but we will try again tonight!

I will post a video if I can! :)


----------



## clynn11

CAN'T WE ALL JUST BE FRIENDS?!?!?

Lol. I see it's mostly been figured out. I love you ALL and don't want ANY MORE DRAMA! haha. 

<3


----------



## wavescrash

[his thread as a preggo thread because I'm ignored in my due date club thread and want other preggos to talk to about everything.[/QUOTE]

Why are you ignored in your due date club??? :([/QUOTE]

I don't think it's intentional by any means... just a lot of people and their posts are constantly overlooked. The due date club from my last pregnancy was great and we all still keep in touch even though our kids are well over a year old. The one I'm in now is just nowhere near as close/personal which is why I like this thread because I have that same closeness with others who are currently going through the same things as me. We may not have the same due dates/months but we're still going through a lot of the same things around similar times. I have a few friends off of BNB that are due the same time as me that I talk to now and again but I like BNB better for whatever reason lol.



asmcsm said:


> That whole conversation about people who are reckless and undeserving(not just people) getting pregnant easily was started by me. And so when you made that comment, it was directed at me. And yet here I am asking all the preggos to come back including you even though I've felt like since then you don't want to talk to the TTcers anymore and have mostly stayed in this thread. I'm not harboring any hostility, I just want everyone to be able to coexist in one thread the way we'd been doing for over half a year. I have never said anyone is doing anything the wrong way, I've never tried to push my opinions on other people, I merely try to put out the info that I've researched so that everyone has all the information possible because I like to know all my options. I came over to this thread because I still wanted to be able to see what was going on with the preggos, but I kinda think it sucks because we're all in both threads anyway so why should the TTCers have to come over and just be observers of the pregnancy group. I hate that it's like we're on the outside looking in.

You may have started that conversation but others joined in with similar feelings and that's fine. You guys are allowed to feel that way and express those feelings. Just like you were feeling upset when you made those comments, I was feeling upset when I read them and replied. I moved on after I calmed down (from the comments on there & everything going on in real life) and kept posting in that thread but the only replies I was getting were from other preggo girls anyway so I just kept the majority of my pregnant posts to this thread and my March Monkeys thread. I still follow the TTC thread hoping to see everyone get their BFP but I just don't see why it's a huge deal that there's a pregnant thread outside of the TTC thread. There's a million pregnant buddies/due date club threads, groups started in the trimester sections of the board. I don't see why we can't have this thread as well instead of having to just find another group of pregnant girls to share things with. I can see how it makes you (and others) feel the way you described but I also feel like it's being blown out of proportion that this thread exists.

That being said... I'm with everyone else who mentioned wanting to move on and put this behind us.


----------



## morganwhite7

May we all strive to be more Cassidy-like! ;)


----------



## Disneybaby26

Are we still talking here? I think I'm dying, like sick to the point I don't know what to do :( ugh


----------



## morganwhite7

Did you see my post Kara, you should ttly ask for Zofran.

It sucks but was the ONLY cure for my nausea, and it was/is severe!!

30 mins and you can EAT! I was freakin amazed I mean seriously you go from starving and dying to happy and hungry, it was wonderful!


----------



## wavescrash

morganwhite7 said:


> https://www.clinicalguard.com/sonoline-handheld-pocket-fetal-doppler-p-174.html
> 
> It is a GODSEND! & woohoo for PAYDAY!!!
> 
> You can use plain aloe gel from Walgreens or w/e too. You'll need more than what they give you. Also takes 2 AA batteries, didn't realize that til I was half naked on the couch with jelly all over me! LOL!
> 
> Although my doc told me I was NUTTY for believing I could hear a heartbeat before 12 weeks. I'm not stupid lol it HAD to have been baby! It was over 2x as fast as mine, sounded like a galloping horse. I don't see how I could have mistaken it for my own, but we will try again tonight!
> 
> I will post a video if I can! :)

Thanks! How long did it take for you to get it after you ordered?

Unrelated- but an online friend of mine is currently pregnant with her 3rd. She's my age and has 2 boys already and since she found out she was pregnant insisted she was going to have another boy (though she desperately wanted a girl.) I have 2 girls and am pregnant with my third and I said my luck will give me another girl even though I want a boy so she & I jokingly decided we'd just switch babies if she got another boy & I got another girl. Well today was her anatomy scan and sure enough, she's having another boy which we decided means I have to be having another girl too. Wouldn't it be a little funny if it worked out that way?


----------



## jury3

I love this thread bc it gives me a chance to be preggo minded and gives ttcers a chance to not see preggo stuff if they are having a down week. Plus this one is easier to keep up with! Lol I really did get over looked a lot on the other one. I know it was just bc there are SO MANY posts though. For instance, the month I got my bfp Sonia posted about all her symptoms and everyone was like "oh that's such a good sign..." I commented and was so excited bc I was having the same things as Sonia and hoped it was good too. Not a single person said anything about my post. I'm sure it just got lost in the shuffle, but I felt like everyone cared more about Sonia than me...may have been hormones lol but that's how it felt. It's not so busy over here and I get the attention I need bc apparently I'm needy lol
After the bfp my comments really get lost. I still post there a lot to give advice though. I just can't keep up with who is who and reading 10 pages every time I log on.
I love everyone and I do not mean to upset anyone, it's just easier from my perspective. 

Mirolee-I can't wait for you to talk preggo with us! I can't wait til everyone is preggo!


----------



## clynn11

:hugs: I have no problem with this pregnancy thread personally! I think it's nice for you all (and hopefully me soon) to have a place to go on tangents and write whatever you may please about your pregnancies. I think we just got caught on some controversial-ish topics and people were taking them very close to heart. I'm glad everything is figured out though and hopefully it will be smooth sailing from here!

Kara- :hugs: I'm so sorry hun. I hate throwing up so I can only imagine. Like Morgan said, have you thought about Zofran? 

Morgan- YAY FOR POOPING!!!!!!!! WOOT WOOT \\:D/

The 'admin is watching' comment made me LOL. It's like high school!!! Hahaha.


----------



## jury3

Waves-that's so funny! I'm still holding out for a boy for you :)

Kara-you're sick-sick or sick of the talking about stuff on here?


----------



## Disneybaby26

Also- for what it's worth if like to apologize if I've offended anyone, particularly you Julie. I've always felt like we had a good bond and I'm sorry that I made you feel that way. I honest to God never even saw your post. I'm obviously hormonal and the past couple of days haven't been great. I really just thought mommy presented that stuff in a way that was saying if something goes wrong here that's my fault and having dealt with the horrible guilt as questions that come with a loss, I just can't even handle the thought of contributing to the harm of this baby that means so much to me. So again, I'm sorry if you felt like that was directed at you from the bottom of my heart.

Sonia- I love you girl. Xo


----------



## clynn11

On the other thread she said she was sitting in the stair well crying because her MS is so bad :( :( I wish I could give you a BIIIIG hug right now Kara :hugs:


----------



## Disneybaby26

jury3 said:


> Waves-that's so funny! I'm still holding out for a boy for you :)
> 
> Kara-you're sick-sick or sick of the talking about stuff on here?

Sick sick, like would have been more productive moving my microscope in and working from the bathroom stall. :(


----------



## jury3

Morgan and Emily-We use "peeing from my butt" as a common phrase in our house lol I'm pretty sure DW has IBS, plus we eat wings a lot...lol


----------



## jury3

Kara-It's ok, really. I never meant harm. I understand why you guys were upset with mommy, I also know she didn't mean to offend either. It sounds like you feel even worse than I do and I know I've had a short fuse just from being sick and exhausted. I'm sure hormones don't help and neither does being scared to lose what we've worked so hard to get. No hard feelings at all. You're one if my faves bc you are hilarious! You often say what I think (bc I'm obviously hilarious too) and I like that. Love you girl!
Sorry you are so sick today :( I've been super nauseous but still no throwing up. It's so hard...hang in there and just remember it means the bean should be growing nice and strong!


----------



## wavescrash

jury3 said:


> It's not so busy over here and I get the attention I need bc apparently I'm needy lol

I dare you to find me a pregnant woman who _isn't_ needy lol!



jury3 said:


> Waves-that's so funny! I'm still holding out for a boy for you :)
> 
> Kara-you're sick-sick or sick of the talking about stuff on here?

Hahaha thanks!!! I still feel boy vibes but the heart rate is in the exact same range (nearly identical) to both my other girls and the nub & skull totally look like a girl if you believe those theories to be accurate. We'll see though. 

My OB's nurse just called to follow up on my ER visit for the UTI and said to just keep taking my antibiotics and come in for my regular appt on the 25th. She said they'll recheck my TSH levels then (they were low last week) and then I'll have my next ultrasound (gender/anatomy) at 18 weeks. That's only 4 weeks away!!!! So the 2nd or 3rd week of October, I should know for sure what's growing in there!


----------



## pdxmom

loving the sanity thts returning :flower: kara and julie...boo for ms but yaaayy thts a gud sign right...remember wen we all used to say we wud rather take tht :flower: hangin there girls...its allll gud :hugs:

Julie im sorry u felt i was getting more importance sweetie...i think tht was bcos i was posting every single thing i was feeling as it was my first mth oing after 6 mths...i flooded the pages so i guesss everyone didnt have a choice but to reply to me ....but hey ur the one who got the bfp at the end of it all right...sooo yaaaayyy...alls well tht ends well right :hugs:


----------



## morganwhite7

Waves- I'm hoping for boys for us both! Btw it was FREE 2-day shipping!!! Freakin awesome, I think some girls buy OPKs and stuff off there too! 

Lol I am so happy we are happy again. I was so broken-hearted that my cyber friends were not getting along. Lmao it is so sad but I really am closer to you all than any other girlfriends I have! I can't speak a word of this nonsense to anyone IRL! You all mean the world to me!

And I want to send you all blankies and booties when I take up this knitting habit.. Lol I just can't wait.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Morgan-I want booties!!! But I will have to wait


----------



## wavescrash

Just ordered my doppler!!!


----------



## jury3

Sonia-It's not a big deal lol I posted late at night and I think a new page started and it just got overlooked in the morning. I seriously have a good feeling for you this month...join us on the sick side!!!! Lol

Waves-boo for uti, but yay for seeing the babe soon!

Morgan-I would love a hat or blanket! 

Ps I'm living on a diet of sprite, ginger, crackers and watermelon right now lol and I wore my maternity pants today bc I can't imagine wearing pants that squeeze my belly!


----------



## wavescrash

morganwhite7 said:


> Waves- I'm hoping for boys for us both! Btw it was FREE 2-day shipping!!! Freakin awesome, I think some girls buy OPKs and stuff off there too!
> 
> Lol I am so happy we are happy again. I was so broken-hearted that my cyber friends were not getting along. Lmao it is so sad but I really am closer to you all than any other girlfriends I have! I can't speak a word of this nonsense to anyone IRL! You all mean the world to me!
> 
> And I want to send you all blankies and booties when I take up this knitting habit.. Lol I just can't wait.

Yeah I saw! I just placed my order. Now that I think about it, my HCG tests came from there. I think I ordered them through ebay or Amazon but the packaging for each test said ClinicalGuard.


----------



## wavescrash

jury3 said:


> Waves-boo for uti, but yay for seeing the babe soon!
> 
> Morgan-I would love a hat or blanket!
> 
> Ps I'm living on a diet of sprite, ginger, crackers and watermelon right now lol and I wore my maternity pants today bc I can't imagine wearing pants that squeeze my belly!

Oh yeah, boo indeed. ESPECIALLY because preggo brain had me forgetting to pick up my antibiotic prescription for 3 days so I felt the UTI starting to travel up toward my kidneys which is no bueno. I finally picked it up today and took my first dose, 13 more to go lol.

Ugh I tried on maternity jeans at work (Target) yesterday and they fit great aside from the fact that they were all bulgy in the crotch with lose fabric.


----------



## BubsMom17

Oh Kara I am sorry you are so sick? :(


----------



## BubsMom17

Morgan how long did you HG last?


----------



## morganwhite7

Til 16 weeks Emily!!! It was HORRIBLE!

Amanda- you are gonna be oooone happy camper with that thing. I am 2 seconds away from home and can't wait to vet to mine!! Lol. 

Also Hannah is freakin edible, just sayin! :)


----------



## RobertRedford

I honestly kind of forgot about this thread-- just wasn't comfortable being here until I was preggo. I'm going to take a break from BnB for a while too. I let TTC'ing go to my head all too often and I need to stop and start appreciating what's going on around me IRL! 

Please keep in touch with me on FB, and I'll still check in every once in a while too!


----------



## wavescrash

morganwhite7 said:


> Til 16 weeks Emily!!! It was HORRIBLE!
> 
> Amanda- you are gonna be oooone happy camper with that thing. I am 2 seconds away from home and can't wait to vet to mine!! Lol.
> 
> Also Hannah is freakin edible, just sayin! :)

Aww haha thanks dear!

I know! I can't wait for it to arrive!!!! I'm going to try and only use it once a day, right before bed just for comfort and to connect a little more with the baby but try not to obsess over it.


----------



## wavescrash

I went to our local craft store earlier to get the card stock for our Save the Dates and decided to check out their floral section. I know what flowers I want and what color I want each one in but never put it together to see how it would look. So that's what I did. The downside was that the ranunculus weren't the right shade and the pinks are too pink and not as coral as I'd like so it wouldn't look JUST like this... but it's good enough for me to get a visual of how it would look. What do you think? Ranunculus, peonies, baby's breath & dahlias. More baby's breath? More of anything else? Less of anything else?
 



Attached Files:







Bouquet.jpg
File size: 146.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## morganwhite7

Beautiful, I love the creamy one w/ bunches of petals.

What are your colors?


----------



## wavescrash

I was waiting on something to come in my email before I could finish making our Save the Dates and it finally did. What do you think of these? Obviously it's going to be a postcard so this is the front and back.
 



Attached Files:







Save the Date front.jpg
File size: 23.3 KB
Views: 1









Save the Date back.jpg
File size: 13.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Disneybaby26

Live the flowers and the save the dates, Amanda!! We did post cards too, so much easier!! (And the stamps are cheaper)!! :)

4 hours of work separate me from a solid two week vacation!! Omggggg, I'm so excited!!


----------



## morganwhite7

2 week vacation?!! Jealous!!!

Lol I am enjoying my lazy Saturday morning.. Of course it is the first time in weeks I haven't gotten sick upon waking. Hmm maybe it was the morning love sesh? ;) 

Makin bacon, mushroom omelets, and cinnamon sugar English muffins. Oh so healthy lol. Mmm


----------



## clynn11

Omg Morgan you are killing me with food!

hopefully I can join you ladies at the end of this month! Got some BD timing in last night with my softcup (LOVE THEM). Should O tomorrow! eeeeek!


----------



## wavescrash

morganwhite7 said:


> Beautiful, I love the creamy one w/ bunches of petals.
> 
> What are your colors?

I never saw this reply lol.

That one is an English peony. Colors are coral and mint :)


----------



## wavescrash

Disneybaby26 said:


> Live the flowers and the save the dates, Amanda!! We did post cards too, so much easier!! (And the stamps are cheaper)!! :)
> 
> 4 hours of work separate me from a solid two week vacation!! Omggggg, I'm so excited!!

Thanks!!

Oh man I would kill for that right now. I'm so tempted to use my vacation time but I think I want to save it for when I go on leave when the baby is born. But I so desperately need a break from this place.


----------



## wavescrash

clynn11 said:


> Omg Morgan you are killing me with food!
> 
> hopefully I can join you ladies at the end of this month! Got some BD timing in last night with my softcup (LOVE THEM). Should O tomorrow! eeeeek!

Ahh nice bd timing!!! Good luck! Think you'll get him to bd again tonight?


----------



## clynn11

Hahaha yes I am going to seduce him tonight in hopes of more BD time. Lol all I did last night was change into pajamas when I got off of work in front of him and he was all over me! Obviously he's feeling better ;) lmao


----------



## wavescrash

Hahah well that's good. Hopefully this is your cycle!


----------



## clynn11

I can't believe you're already passed 14 weeks! So crazy!!!!! Can't wait until you find out whether it's a boy or girl!


----------



## Cowgirl07

2 week vacation! I am so jealous.
Amanda-I love the colors and the cards. We made our own bouquets for the wedding I was in last week it was a blast


----------



## jury3

Waves-I got my maternity jeans at Target. I like them. They do have a bit if extra material in the butt/vag area. I'm chubby though so I'm sure I fill them out a little more lol

Kara-I would kill for a 2 week vaca right now!!!

Cassidy-Yay!!!! I hope it's your month finally!!!

Amanda-Don't stay gone too long! Of course I'll still see your updates on fb lol

Morgan-you're healthier than me today! I had a pancake, biscuit w gravy and fruit at Cracker Barrell this morning lol...carbs!


----------



## Disneybaby26

Omggggg I'm freeeeee!! A full week at home and then a full week in Florida!!

Anyone have ideas as to why everytime I work out (45-60mins, 5-6xper week), just brisk walking that I would get a pinching pain under my right rib cage?? It's been happening for about 4 days now and it's weird. Like every time I get going I feel it. The baby is like the size of a dime so obvi it's not that!!! Lol but can my organs be moving up or something??


----------



## HWPG

Disney, I would think it might be your diaphragm - I can't speak from experience, but what I understand is that A LOT happens in the first Tri - increased blood flow/volume, hormones, ligament stuff. I would think that even if you are used to working out and it's exertion, it's not crazy to think you have a 'stitch in your side', which is just something you have to walk thru. Does it go away when you're done?


----------



## Disneybaby26

Yes, just sitting resting I can't feel it but as soon and I get halfway down the street it's there. Not painful, just a little uncomfortable. So weird, thank you for the thought, I think you're probably right!!


----------



## wavescrash

clynn11 said:


> I can't believe you're already passed 14 weeks! So crazy!!!!! Can't wait until you find out whether it's a boy or girl!

I know, me either!! I feel like it's going by so slowly but I think that's just because I'm waiting to feel movement and waiting for my anatomy/gender scan. Once that happens, it'll feel more real and I'll know who's growing inside of me... I'll feel a little more connected and can start planning and then I'm sure the time will fly by. It's so hard to actually feel pregnant right now though. I just feel/look bloated and with no movement yet... it's so strange. I'm pregnant and not too early on yet it's almost impossible to tell. If I hadn't seen a dozen scans for proof, I wouldn't believe I was lol.



Cowgirl07 said:


> 2 week vacation! I am so jealous.
> Amanda-I love the colors and the cards. We made our own bouquets for the wedding I was in last week it was a blast

Thanks! Aw I'm glad it worked out for you guys. I was nervous about going the fake flower route and doing it myself because I don't know what I'm doing but everyone else seems to do well so I'm excited! Did you guys have a get together to make them?



jury3 said:


> Waves-I got my maternity jeans at Target. I like them. They do have a bit if extra material in the butt/vag area. I'm chubby though so I'm sure I fill them out a little more lol
> 
> Morgan-you're healthier than me today! I had a pancake, biscuit w gravy and fruit at Cracker Barrell this morning lol...carbs!

OMG I WANT BISCUITS & GRAVY RIGHT NOW. OH just left to get me a jar of pickles and some KFC mashed potatoes with gravy, then a preggo friend mentioned eating 2 subs for dinner so now I'm stopping at Subway after work tomorrow and now I want biscuits and gravy. I'm so suggestible.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Yes we did, most of the bridesmaids, the bride and her grandma. It was fun, we did it the afternoon before. I used fake for our wedding, there are pictures on fb. My friend made them for me.


----------



## wavescrash

Oh how fun. I didn't think of doing it like a get together but that seems so much more fun. However I couldn't do it the night before. I'll have SO much to do that whole week. We're doing as much as we can early on and I think flowers are one of the next things we're going to do.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Ya her's were real so we had to do them then. But mine were done in September for our wedding.


----------



## wavescrash

When was your wedding again? I know we've discussed everyone's but I'm forgetful as can be.

My worry with doing them early though is storing them.


----------



## Cowgirl07

December 2012 and we stored them in a long thin box, so they wouldn't get smashed up.


----------



## jury3

Has anyone else found that your bowels are more sensitive since being pregnant? I haven't had the constipation problem at all yet. The last 2 mornings I've woken up at 3am with horrible stomach pains and had to get up and use the restroom.

Also, whenever I roll over at night I have to be careful bc it feels like I pull muscles. I'm assuming it has to do with ligaments stretching out and such. It started at like 5 weeks. Anyone else had that?


----------



## brunettebimbo

Disneybaby26 said:


> Omggggg I'm freeeeee!! A full week at home and then a full week in Florida!!
> 
> Anyone have ideas as to why everytime I work out (45-60mins, 5-6xper week), just brisk walking that I would get a pinching pain under my right rib cage?? It's been happening for about 4 days now and it's weird. Like every time I get going I feel it. The baby is like the size of a dime so obvi it's not that!!! Lol but can my organs be moving up or something??

I had this when I was pregnant with my son. I remember text my older sister asking her worried and she said it was completely normal. I used to get it walking to work, the further on in pregnancy I got the worse it got but it stopped when I stopped walking. 

Julie do you mean the opposite to constipation?


----------



## Disneybaby26

jury3 said:


> Has anyone else found that your bowels are more sensitive since being pregnant? I haven't had the constipation problem at all yet. The last 2 mornings I've woken up at 3am with horrible stomach pains and had to get up and use the restroom.
> 
> Also, whenever I roll over at night I have to be careful bc it feels like I pull muscles. I'm assuming it has to do with ligaments stretching out and such. It started at like 5 weeks. Anyone else had that?

Yes, to both. I've found that as someone whos always been constipated I all of a sudden "gotta go, gotta go, gotta go right now"...like running up the stairs! Also, and kinda of quick movement ie...sneezing, makes my insides scream take it easy!! There's def a lot of stretching going on in there, I wouldn't worry! I've actually been having a lot of cramps too, like think my period is on it's way and read that's totally normal too and actually is at it's worst between 8 and 10 weeks. Just gotta keep telling ourselves it's all good thing and our bodies are just making room for the bubbas!!


----------



## jury3

BB-kind of, not like how the girls were talking about peeing out of their butts or anything like that. It's loose and comes with horrible stomach pains. Once it's out I'm all better though. I've just thought it was weird bc I've been expecting constipation but haven't had problems with it so far. 

Kara-I haven't had the cramping for a few weeks but I'm sure I will. It just feels like I pull muscles if I move too quickly sometimes. It hurts! It's crazy all these things no one tells you about pregnancy...


----------



## brunettebimbo

I was like that when I was pregnant with my son. I remember my Doctor saying how weird it was because usually pregnant women get constipated. He said it was completely normal though.


----------



## TTCaWee1

Morning ladies! I have returned...

Julie - the last 2 days I have felt like razor blades have been moving through my intestines. It's actually taken my breath away. I know progesterone messes with your intestines and they're getting squished at the same time...combine that with constipation and ugh &#128169;&#128168;

Kara - I think you asked about if my u/s was abdominal or vag? It was an abdominal one. 

Our appt went really well. I'm currently reading the info book they gave me. I got a billing contract in the mail for the drs fee for birth yesterday and some maternal case worker called from the insurance company to ask me a zillion questions. Then I go on Thursday to meet with the education nurse, then back to the OB next week. It's starting to feel more real I guess. Still terrifying but I'm trying to maintain a positive outlook. My road map to my right boob appeared so now I've got a full blue veined road map on my TA-tas. 

Waves - When I made my bouquets I flipped over a box and cut out squares for the bouquets to rest in then covered the tops with bags

Emily - I'm so jealous that you get to meet your little man soon. Does Danny understand that's there's a baby coming?


----------



## morganwhite7

Yeah Julie I was going like that before I started the Zofran. It actually started in my 2ww!


----------



## morganwhite7

Glad to have you back Rachel :)


----------



## clynn11

Yay! Glad you're back Rachel :)


----------



## Disneybaby26

So happy to see you Rachel! Xo


----------



## TTCaWee1

Nikki and Emily - do you know what side your babies implanted on? I was told that girls implant on the left and boys on the right. My friend has a boy and is pregnant with a girl and the girl is on the left, the boy was on the right. I have a feeling this is a boy and when I went to the OB they said the baby is on the right side....


----------



## goldstns

rachel- I have heard that too... I think the idea is if the baby is implanted to the right or left of the placenta (sack)....I can't remember which side mine was but I think it was right in the middle... Ill try to post my first US pic


----------



## goldstns

here is my first picture... I believe like 7 weeks
 



Attached Files:







WP_20130523_001.jpg
File size: 27.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## goldstns

here are more... but more of a progression of her... can't remember the exact weeks
 



Attached Files:







WP_20130604_002(1).jpg
File size: 27.8 KB
Views: 4









WP_20130701_006.jpg
File size: 20 KB
Views: 4









WP_20130828_002(1).jpg
File size: 22.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## TTCaWee1

Thanks. I can't tell by them though. Give me a CT and I can read it....I can't tell which side is which on an u/s


----------



## brunettebimbo

That's really interesting. I'm not sure which side my son was on. How would I know? :lol:


----------



## jury3

Welcome back Rachel! I'm interested to know if that's true or not...based on where most of my cramping was I'm assuming mine implanted on the right. Our ultrasound is Thursday, so maybe I can find out then!


----------



## jury3

Ps Rachel-10 weeks!!! Almost to the 2nd trimester!


----------



## morganwhite7

Happy Monday! :coffee: 

Holy crap 10 weeks Rachel! That's so far along lol! I am so excited to get further along, and for my bump <3

I am trying to take this pregnancy month by month (like a cycle, while spying on TTCers! ;)) so that time flies faster. Although that is a bit hard when every Sunday I am one week further along, and my bean does another amazing feat! 

But it feels all too familiar to me, like I said, an exact repeat of last year. I remember being sick every morning in the fall. I remember it being cold and windy in the mornings, rolling down the windows for a freeze-out because my stomach was doing backflips. It is just so weird to me. I sit at home on my preggo apps watching as my bean sprouts fingers and loses a tail.. It's just all so fresh still. I don't want to sound unthankful but it just hurts sometimes. Having to go through this whole other year, waiting, praying, daydreaming of a little person I may get to keep forever. Should I let my heart go and love this bean will all I've got? Is it okay yet? I just have constant questions flowing though my mind, wondering what the results will be this time. We were in traffic this morning and had to slam on the breaks quite a few times, I just sobbed. I hate this feeling and I miss Jaxon. I hope he knows that this baby will never change my love for him, he is the one I will long to be with forever. 

I am just feeling a bit scared and overwhelmed by having to wait 9 more months for my baby to keep. Lol I know that sounds silly, but I don't trust life. I just want to live on my couch so that nothing happens to me and my bean. This is going to be a long winter!

*On a positive note- Lastnight I splurged on a crapload of online maternity clothes (and scarf, jewelry, legwarmers, boots :blush:) from New Look (free shipping to the U.S! :)) https://www.newlook.com/shop/maternity/view-all-maternity_1920039?No=0&Nrpp=100

And also ordered DH a new hat for the Steeler's game, and a new bible. Now I'm set for vacation, think I may make a ticker for that now.. lol


----------



## Cowgirl07

Morgan-I love your ticker. I know your worried so I have my fx and prayers sent for you. The clothes are awesome, I love them! 
Rachel-welcome back!! 
AFM: I am done stalking now


----------



## morganwhite7

Thanks Katrina, come back soon :)


----------



## jury3

Geesh Morgan, you've got me in tears over here! I can't even imagine how scary it must be for you. I'm scared out of mind and I've never even had a loss before. I have a feeling everything will be fine, just hang in there! Week by week, day by day...that's what I keep telling myself. Lol This baby has made it this far, through your bleeding and all! It's gotta be a strong one :)


----------



## BubsMom17

Hi ladies! 

So as for the questions:

Danny is starting to understand... he knows there is a baby in there and is very interested now in babies in general. He even plays babysitter with his little stuff dinosaur and we take care of it like a real baby. I made a diaper out of a wash rag for it. LOL... Here he is with baby dinosaur:



Sometimes he ignores the whole idea of it. Sometimes he just lays on my stomach and tries to squish me. It all depends on the day... he is in for a shock I know that!

Little baby implanted in the back dangerously low. I had a very very very mild placenta previa but it has corrected. Both of my boys have implanted really low. It's supposed to be random, but I don't know why it happened both times like that for me...


----------



## Cowgirl07

Oh Danny is so cute! Lol at least that helps.


----------



## BubsMom17

Yeah he can be cute. He is a handful, I tell you what. I am afraid of what life has in store for me. It's going to be an adventure! Danny is smart, hyper and stubborn as hell! I am just HOPING new little man is chill and mellow!

From the movements I have going on, I think it's unlikely, but I can hope.


----------



## morganwhite7

AWH Emily he is just the cutest kid ever, and I mean it!! Haha boys. I bet it is fun to imagine what he'll think of another! :)

Speaking of that aren't you due here soon? I see Nov 1st.. Do you expect to go overdue? Awh I bet things are getting more real every day! Do you have any different birthing plans etc? Or epi/hospital all the way? 

I'm so excited for you! Can't wait til you can post newborn pics for us all to admire.


----------



## wavescrash

I just got the email saying my doppler has shipped! I'm so excited!


----------



## BubsMom17

I am 33 and a half weeks already! I can't believe it!

I am NOT expecting to go overdue. Danny was born 10 days before his due date, and since this is my second, I anticipate going in October. I hope it's not just wishful thinking!I am thinking sometime between 10/25 and 10/31... maybe a Halloween baby???

Baby is still breech and I don't feel like he is interested in flipping. I'm getting a little nervous. I know he can still flip up until like 37 weeks or something (maybe even later!), but I just want him head down so I can stop worrying about it!

Plus his positioning is awful and I am uncomfortable. Whine, whine, whine...


----------



## morganwhite7

LOL you are pregnant and totally have an excuse! Complain all you want :)

Haha look at us complaining everyday over our #2 or being sick.. And we don't even have a 6 lb. baby squirming around in us yet! Ha I can only imagine! 

And WOOHOO Amanda!!! I never got a chance to use mine this weekend, can't wait til give it another whirl. You'd be surprised, I got my email Monday and picked it up at the post office Wednesday! (they were going to deliver Thursday but I was too impatient... lol)


----------



## BubsMom17

No, first trimester sucks... Second is OK, and then third sucks all over again. I totally got the nausea and the gags yesterday again... wth...? It passed thank goodness, but it was a little scary to think MS could start again. 

I am starting to get too big for maternity clothes. The pants are OK, but my belly is starting to poke out the bottom of some of the shirts. Can NOT wait to go on mat leave in 4 weeks and stay all day in DHs tee-shirts and my sweats!


----------



## BubsMom17

Oh and I just want to add that it gets very odd at this stage when it comes to #2s... I get random pain in my tummy and I don't know what it could be. Suddenly it will hit me that I haven't gone yet that day, and maybe I should try to go even though it doesn't feel like I have to go! Sure enough it usually helps. I'll bet it has to do with the fact that my bowels are probably up by my shoulder blades at this point...


----------



## morganwhite7

^LOL probably!

And thanks for the comment Julie, forgot to say that :)


----------



## jury3

Lol Emily! The bowels at your shoulder blades made me giggle. I love that he has a baby dinosaur! So cute! 
I would love to stay home and lay around in sweat pants now, I'm sure I really will by the time I'm that far! I hope the gagging stays away! 

I can't wait to be past the morning sickness stage. I can handle pain, I have bad back pain all the time and migraines. I just hate hate hate feeling sick. I told DW it's like being hungover everyday. All I want to do is sleep, maybe throw up and then randomly want greasy foods lol


----------



## Disneybaby26

Lol Emily- OMG you poor thing!! Bowels at you shoulder blades!! Danny is too cute with his little dinosaur!!

Morgan- you are so so strong sweetie! Well all get to hold our little babies before we know it!

Julie- that's exact how I described it to DH! I'm hungover everyday with no booze! Ugh! I got some ginger capsules today bc I'm scared I'll be sick the whole time were in Florida! Hopefully they work!


----------



## Disneybaby26

Morgan- our next scan is on the 23rd too! At 3:30, right before we leave for the airport! I had just a moment of negativity yesterday thinking exactly what happened last time will happen again but the zapped it right out of my mind. There's going to be a beautiful, growing, happy baby in there, and I can't wait to see him/her!


----------



## morganwhite7

Awh lovin the positivity Kara :)

That will be so great, seeing bean then off to Florida! Bet you are STOOOKED!! :)


----------



## Disneybaby26

Morgan- have you realized that our due date is Easter Sunday??


----------



## morganwhite7

Oh WOW! No couldn't get past the marijuana reference lol.. 

But that's kinda sad for me, I remember setting out our Easter clothes Saturday night, when our accident happened. I was going to wear a silk purple dress, with my huge bump. We never made it to church. Jaxon got 50 easter baskets lol it was so sweet. So that is a painful weekend for me, totally didn't realize! 

But I AM SO GLAD someone else will be poppin one out the same time as me! It is so awesome how close we all are, beats my due date thread any day!!! :)


----------



## Disneybaby26

Awe- I can't even imagine love. I know you'll never want to replace those memories, as hurtful as they are but I'm sure that the coming year will offer you some happier Easter memories...

I was just looking up newborn Easter pictures, gah!! They'll melt your heart!

My mother was joking with me that well have to name the baby Bunny if its a girl and Peter if its a boy(like Peter cottontail) lol, she makes me laugh.


----------



## Disneybaby26

And I'm super glad to have you too, this stuff is nerve wracking and scary for sure! And lets be honest, as great as he is, DH does NOT get it! Lol


----------



## morganwhite7

Hahaha that's funny that you say that, I just was telling DH that I feel like you guys are my therapy. 

He feels bad, said "Hey I'm pretty much a girl, lol now that you have me obsessed w/ tea tree aromatherapy shampoo and such! And I'm not catfishing you!" LOL he always tries to say "how do you know they aren't all fake?!" Haha. I believe in you all ;)

And how's this for an Easter pic?! :) This was us Easter Sunday, in his lil chick hat!

Ew and no makeup.. Obviously that week was hell, but I wish I had at least one pic w/ mascara on! lol.

HA and you can totally see my invisible eyebrows! LOL just ignore me altogether
 



Attached Files:







544714_10200318411177728_1134305208_n.jpg
File size: 31.9 KB
Views: 8


----------



## BubsMom17

morganwhite7 said:


> Hahaha that's funny that you say that, I just was telling DH that I feel like you guys are my therapy.
> 
> He feels bad, said "Hey I'm pretty much a girl, lol now that you have me obsessed w/ tea tree aromatherapy shampoo and such! And I'm not catfishing you!" LOL he always tries to say "how do you know they aren't all fake?!" Haha. I believe in you all ;)
> 
> And how's this for an Easter pic?! :) This was us Easter Sunday, in his lil chick hat!
> 
> Ew and no makeup.. Obviously that week was hell, but I wish I had at least one pic w/ mascara on! lol.
> 
> HA and you can totally see my invisible eyebrows! LOL just ignore me altogether

Morgan he was so beautiful... He really really really was a gorgeous baby.


----------



## brunettebimbo

What a beautiful picture!


----------



## morganwhite7

Awh thanks Girls. I was so amazed once I saw him, still had a month to go but he was 9 lbs and a chunky monkey. Also had thick dark curly hair in the back (which I have saved :)) and I couldn't believe that! I miss him so much, I also think he was just the cutest, squishiest thing ever. But I'm biased ;)


----------



## RobertRedford

https://www.gilt.com/sale/women/james-jeans-maternity-0129 scroll all the way down-- huge sale on ingrid and isabel!


----------



## morganwhite7

Oooh thanks Amanda :)


----------



## Disneybaby26

Tht really is such a sweet picture or the both of you!! Absolutely precious!


----------



## jury3

Morgan-He was so cute!!! Love that pic :)

Kara-I take the ginger pills when it starts to get really bad and it seems to help. It doesn't necessarily take it all away, but knocks it down several notches. I've been chewing mint gum too which seems to help a bit.


----------



## Disneybaby26

It doesn't seem as bad when I'm home, I think when I'm at work and it happens I get anxious about it and it makes it 100x worse...

Pulled pork Sammie's topped with sweet baby rays and cole slaw for dinner, mmm mmm good!!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Morgan- Adorable-I love the hat!


----------



## wavescrash

Sweet baby rays <3


----------



## TTCaWee1

Oh Morgan, so so sweet. He was a handsome little man! 

And Emily, Danny looks like he's going to be a little heartbreaker. 

Julie, my ms randomly stopped somewhere around the end of 8 weeks. I still gag here and there but no nausea. Hopefully yours ends soon.


----------



## jury3

Disneybaby26 said:


> It doesn't seem as bad when I'm home, I think when I'm at work and it happens I get anxious about it and it makes it 100x worse...
> 
> Pulled pork Sammie's topped with sweet baby rays and cole slaw for dinner, mmm mmm good!!

Mine was bad enough today that I was making a plan incase I needed to throw up lol Luckily the ginger calmed it down. I discovered cherry limeades from Sonic seem to calm it down too. 
BBQ sounds so freaking delicious!



TTCaWee1 said:


> Julie, my ms randomly stopped somewhere around the end of 8 weeks. I still gag here and there but no nausea. Hopefully yours ends soon.

I hope so! It's so hard being this tired and sick and having to work with kids! Makes me wish I had an office job or something where I could hide out all day lol How early did yours start Rachel?


----------



## Disneybaby26

jury3 said:


> Disneybaby26 said:
> 
> 
> It doesn't seem as bad when I'm home, I think when I'm at work and it happens I get anxious about it and it makes it 100x worse...
> 
> Pulled pork Sammie's topped with sweet baby rays and cole slaw for dinner, mmm mmm good!!
> 
> Mine was bad enough today that I was making a plan incase I needed to throw up lol Luckily the ginger calmed it down. I discovered cherry limeades from Sonic seem to calm it down too.
> BBQ sounds so freaking delicious!
> 
> 
> 
> TTCaWee1 said:
> 
> 
> Julie, my ms randomly stopped somewhere around the end of 8 weeks. I still gag here and there but no nausea. Hopefully yours ends soon.Click to expand...
> 
> I hope so! It's so hard being this tired and sick and having to work with kids! Makes me wish I had an office job or something where I could hide out all day lol How early did yours start Rachel?Click to expand...

OMG ill trade you a pork sandwich for a cherry lime aid!! LOL


----------



## TTCaWee1

I think mine started pretty early, around 5 ish weeks. I remember bc I called for zofran at 6 weeks. 

I made sloppy joes for dinner and brownies. It was near painful for me not to lick the brownie batter....I'm still disappointed. Can't wait for them to cool off...


----------



## jury3

Kara-I would totally have traded you if Rachel hadn't mentioned brownies...but now those sound amazing! lol

Rachel-Mines started around then too, but got bad around last week (6 weeks). Hopefully it will calm down soon!


----------



## Disneybaby26

TTCaWee1 said:


> I think mine started pretty early, around 5 ish weeks. I remember bc I called for zofran at 6 weeks.
> 
> I made sloppy joes for dinner and brownies. It was near painful for me not to lick the brownie batter....I'm still disappointed. Can't wait for them to cool off...

I'll omg I was just telling DH how badly I wanted brownies, with vanilla frosting!! Lol!! Bunch of freakin preggos!


----------



## jury3

That's what I was just thinking...look at all these preggo ladies obsessing over how good each other's food sounds lol


----------



## TTCaWee1

Bahaha. I've never had a cherry lime aid but it now sounds delish!! Actually just a slushy sounds delish. 

Is this not the cutest everrr????


----------



## TTCaWee1

Note the 9% battery life....damn b&b...


----------



## Disneybaby26

TTCaWee1 said:


> Bahaha. I've never had a cherry lime aid but it now sounds delish!! Actually just a slushy sounds delish.
> 
> Is this not the cutest everrr????
> View attachment 673649

Lol!! Omggg that is the cutest!!! I love it, with the little hat!! Too much!


----------



## morganwhite7

Awwwwh Rachel that pic is so cute! 

So I passed out/went blind/puked everywhere at work today. They were going to call the ambulance. So I need to figure out wtf I need to change to make it through work. It has gotten 50x worse since 8 weeks hit. Holy moly, hate to say this but I think the HG is back.

After DH rescued me from work, and after puking in Kilo's water bowl in the car, I made it home for a nap & some Tylenol and was fine an hour later for birthday Olive Garden. It was so nice to see all my family, even though I decided at the very last moment to show up and looked like a train wreck. Lol. But really enjoyed laughing til my belly hurt, it was great :)

Watching football & eating leftover bday cake. Yay for NFL season. (Can you sense the sarcasm? lol I usually take advantage of this time to BnB away!)


----------



## Disneybaby26

morganwhite7 said:


> Awwwwh Rachel that pic is so cute!
> 
> So I passed out/went blind/puked everywhere at work today. They were going to call the ambulance. So I need to figure out wtf I need to change to make it through work. It has gotten 50x worse since 8 weeks hit. Holy moly, hate to say this but I think the HG is back.
> 
> After DH rescued me from work, and after puking in Kilo's water bowl in the car, I made it home for a nap & some Tylenol and was fine an hour later for birthday Olive Garden. It was so nice to see all my family, even though I decided at the very last moment to show up and looked like a train wreck. Lol. But really enjoyed laughing til my belly hurt, it was great :)
> 
> Watching football & eating leftover bday cake. Yay for NFL season. (Can you sense the sarcasm? lol I usually take advantage of this time to BnB away!)

OMG!! You poor thing, is the zofran not even working?? I'm ad you at least made it out for your family dinner!!


----------



## TTCaWee1

Morgan, the combo of hypoglycemia and lower BP usually makes preggos pass out. Are you trying to eat small frequent meals? Get up slowly, don't make sudden movements, carry candies incase your BGL drops....hope it gets better for you soon. AND yum! Olive Garden!! We went there last week. I love their stuffed mushrooms...and calamari! Is it your b-day today??


----------



## TTCaWee1

Oh and DH is upstairs watching football....gag


----------



## morganwhite7

Lol DH got calamari for himself.. I had a few salads and breadsticks in Alfredo, my fav! Mmm. 

And yeah that sounds like me! I have to be very careful when standing and already can't stand for too long. I passed out a bunch last time I was preggo. But this morning before it happened I even had pretzels and ice chips then a banana and mandarin oranges around 12. And it happened after.. Took a Zofran and all! Everyone says you gotta eat or tries to suggest tasty things, but nothing sounds good but crushed ice. Lol. Like I am at the point where I am hurling up water or ginger ale 3 minutes after drinking it.. so I have no doubt it's HG again. Not sure how they diagnosed me last year but I'm pretty sure this is the same. But I didn't have my pills last time, sooo guess I'll take one upon waking although I hate doing it to my insides. Lmao I feel like such an old lady, sorry for complaining I'm just having a moment!

Oh and Olive Garden was for my sisters 17th bday :)


----------



## morganwhite7

Today will be a good day. Zofran and lots of snacks. I can do it.

Lol come on 5 o'clock.

Waves did you track your package? lol


----------



## Disneybaby26

Fingers crossed for a good day for you hun!


----------



## Disneybaby26

I'm off to the dentist, my allergies are wild! If I don't sneeze or dry heave on this woman it will be nothing short of a miracle...


----------



## MrsAmk

Thanks for the invite here, I am so happy to be here!


----------



## MrsAmk

Oh Morgan I feel so bad for you! Should I say I never had one day of m/s with Silas? Probably not ;) So weird how pregnancy is different for everyone.


----------



## morganwhite7

Just wanted to have a separate thread so we don't clutter the other thread with preggo talk. We know how hard it can be to catch up sometimes! Lol

Again so excited to have you here. I added your star to the first page, just let me know when you have an EDD so I can add it too :)

Oh and WOW, LUCKY YOU! As I've said before, I had HG (the severe stuff :/) til 16 weeks w/ Jaxon. Feeling like we're in for an exact repeat of last year. It's just so much harder trying to work, too! 

.........hoping it's just those BOY genes in there causing me all this misery again ;)


----------



## Disneybaby26

So happy so see you here, Molly!! :)


----------



## MrsAmk

morganwhite7 said:


> Just wanted to have a separate thread so we don't clutter the other thread with preggo talk. We know how hard it can be to catch up sometimes! Lol
> 
> Again so excited to have you here. I added your star to the first page, just let me know when you have an EDD so I can add it too :)
> 
> Oh and WOW, LUCKY YOU! As I've said before, I had HG (the severe stuff :/) til 16 weeks w/ Jaxon. Feeling like we're in for an exact repeat of last year. It's just so much harder trying to work, too!
> 
> .........hoping it's just those BOY genes in there causing me all this misery again ;)


And see I knew it was a boy cuz I had NO sickness! lol


----------



## wavescrash

My Doppler should be here tomorrow!! I can't wait. I have the day off work so I can test it out right away!


----------



## goldstns

well ya'll...its been a rough few days.. I have been diagnosed with gestational diabetes and it is freaking me out. 

PS. Congrats MrsAMK!!!


----------



## Disneybaby26

goldstns said:


> well ya'll...its been a rough few days.. I have been diagnosed with gestational diabetes and it is freaking me out.
> 
> PS. Congrats MrsAMK!!!

Oh no, Nikki! I'm sorry!! What does that mean?? Special diet??


----------



## BubsMom17

goldstns said:


> well ya'll...its been a rough few days.. I have been diagnosed with gestational diabetes and it is freaking me out.
> 
> PS. Congrats MrsAMK!!!

Oh Nikki that SUCKS! I have a few friends on my due date thread that have it, too. But they didn't get diagnosed until 28 weeks, so it's good you got the diagnosis earlier to control it now as opposed to later!

Are you on meds or are the taking a diet modification approach?


----------



## jury3

Morgan-How horrible! Sorry it's making you so sick :(

Nikki-I'm sorry :( My mom had gestational diabetes with one of my brothers. What do you have to change? What does it mean exactly?

Welcome Molly!

AFM-Start out thinking I'm ok then ms hits hard core around noon. I was trying to heat my lunch just now and wanted to yell at a lady to move before I puked on her. Trying to eat now so I can deal with kids after my lunch...


----------



## TTCaWee1

Welcome Molly!!! 

Oh no Nikki! It's manageable though so that's good. Just gotta stick to your diet. Do they think you'll be able to control it with diet alone?


----------



## goldstns

Emily- I just found out yesterday, so I am not totally sure what I will have to do. I believe they will have me going to a dietitian and pricking my finger to see what my blood sugar is like 5x a day. I am not sure about medication yet or anything like that. The one positive thing my mom said is at least it isn't cancer or something that is harder to fix, and that this is fixable. I did have my test done early because of family history. I think my biggest fear is the chance of me having diabetes in the future is higher and how it effects Alia. At this point I will do the best I can do be as healthy as I can to help prevent both.


----------



## jury3

I'm sure it will be fine Nikki. I'm scared I'll have it too since my mom did. I agree with your mom too, at least it's manageable!


----------



## wavescrash

So sorry to hear Nikki but its totally manageable. I suggest checking out the pregnancy complications section on this site. Lots of people with it post there so you can find support, advice, etc there :)


----------



## TTCaWee1

Morgan any better today? Have you thought of putting fruit juice in ice cube trays? Then you could crush it up...


----------



## MrsAmk

Yay! Last time I took this it said 1-2 weeks :) It's the little things, one day at a time! :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







17 September 2013-15DPO.jpg
File size: 69.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## TTCaWee1

Yay!!


----------



## jury3

Yay Molly! That's definitely a good thing!

Frozen juice crushed up sounds delightful!


----------



## jury3

So I added my gender prediction...however, I tried out several websites and they are very mixed lol Out of all the ones that came up it was about boy 7 to girl 4.

Ok, girls...your turn. Let's see what everyone will have! Although, if I remember correctly Nikki's was correct...Emily, was yours wrong?


----------



## wavescrash

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tools/gender/ctp_gender_predictor_girl.jpg

Half the prediction sites say girl, half say boy.
It was correct for my first, incorrect for my second so I guess we'll see.


----------



## jury3

Oh yeah, I just looked at Emily's. Her's said girl, but she's having a boy...lol So they are about 50/50 so far!


----------



## morganwhite7

Mine said boy! I didn't try any others after that ;) 
(It was based on my age/month of conception)

And I def need to try the frozen juice, it would be perfect!!! But today I was much better. Had to CONSTANTLY snack.. All day. So that is hard when you have no appetite!

So excited to hear about Waves' Doppler and Mirolee's test in the a.m.!!


----------



## wavescrash

:) Thanks.

Tracking has it last scanned out of Atlanta, GA but with a delivery date of tomorrow so we'll see how that works out lol.


----------



## jury3

Yeah I can't believe she's testing so early! I can't wait!


----------



## jury3

Ps I'm eating raspberry sherbet right now and it's delicious. I was getting ready for bed and to take prenatals when the nausea came back. So I'm trying this out and I thnk it's making me feel better...at least for a minute lol


----------



## Disneybaby26

https://www.countdownmypregnancy.com/tools/gender/gender_predictor_boy.jpg

Boy for me!! I can't wait fir all of us to find out!! :)

It's 11:30 here, I've been laying in bed since 9:30. Can't sleep for some reason, I neverrrrrr have trouble sleeping! I'm thinking its bc I'm weirdly excessively thirsty lol!


----------



## wavescrash

Disneybaby26 said:


> https://www.countdownmypregnancy.com/tools/gender/gender_predictor_boy.jpg
> 
> Boy for me!! I can't wait fir all of us to find out!! :)
> 
> It's 11:30 here, I've been laying in bed since 9:30. Can't sleep for some reason, I neverrrrrr have trouble sleeping! I'm thinking its bc I'm weirdly excessively thirsty lol!

Lol just wait until pregnancy insomnia kicks in! I remember constantly cursing my body/pregnancy saying it should take pity on us and let us get all the sleep we can before the baby comes & we don't get ANY sleep at all. But then I rationalize it as our body's way of preparing us for the lack of sleep we're about to endure lol.


----------



## wavescrash

As of 8:30am my doppler was out for delivery! I AM SO EXCITED YOU GUYS. I thought I felt some movement last night but it would happen for a moment, nothing for 10 and then I'd feel something again. It wasn't ever long enough for me to know for sure it was baby so it could have been crap (literally) moving through my bowels, gas bubbles, whatever. But some of the movements felt like pokes and jabs. I'm getting impatient lol.

Two weeks until my next appointment though. I'm looking forward to seeing how much weight I've gained (or probably NOT gained... ugh) and getting the request form for my 18 week gender/anatomy scan. I just want to make the appt already so I can countdown to the scan date :)


----------



## TTCaWee1

Mine says girl. I'm thinking boy. 

Omg they had an "I didn't know I was pregnant" patient last night. Triage to baby = 10 minutes. Over 7# too...I just don't get it lol. How can you not know?! I'll get the full story later when I go to work. I'm working night shift tonight


----------



## TTCaWee1

I am off to go shopping!! I can't even get close to buttoning my fav jeans :brat: good thing is DH said he can't see it...


----------



## wavescrash

Holy cow, I didn't think that happened in real life. I mean, I know the TV show "I didn't know I was pregnant" is true stories but it's on tv so it can still be fake lol. How crazy though!


I was in the middle of complaining that my doppler hadn't arrived when the mail man pulled up! Normally baby's heart rate is around 160 but what I found was in the 130-140 range. So I'm worried I didn't actually find baby but oh well lol. I know it wasn't mine and it definitely sounded like a galloping horse.


----------



## goldstns

Im so happy you all are doing so well! Healthy and all! When I look at your tickers I feel like time is going so fast! YAY!


----------



## jury3

Rachel-omg! Can't wait to hear more on that! 
I'm going to have to buy work pants soon. I've got a rubber band and a Bella band going right now. Even my elastic waisted pants are tight.


----------



## jury3

Ps my ultrasound is tomorrow!!! Yay! I feel like shit today though...lol


----------



## Disneybaby26

Yayyyy Julie, that's awesome!! I can't wait to see!

Rachel- is can't wait to hear that story! Haha 

Amanda- yay for doppler!! Let us know how it works!! :)


----------



## Disneybaby26

Morgan where have you been all day??


----------



## TTCaWee1

Good luck at your ultrasound tomorrow!!


----------



## BubsMom17

Ok now I am worried about Morgan... she hasn't been on either thread all day?

Oh and the chinese gender predictor was wrong for me TWICE!

The Mayan gender predictor was accurate both times though. 

Your age at conception + the last two digits of the year 

Odd number = boy Even number = girl

So for me with Danny: I was 26 in 2009. 26 + 2009 = 2035 Odd number is a boy
This baby: 30 + 2013 = 2043 Odd number is a boy


----------



## Disneybaby26

I get boy that way too! :)


----------



## brunettebimbo

Oooo that's interesting!

I was 21 when I conceived my son in 2010 so that makes it 2031 making it correct for me too :)

If I conceive this year I'm 25 + 2013 would make it girl!


----------



## clynn11

Julie- yay for your first scan! I'm so excited for you!!!!

Nikki- I'm sorry about the diagnosis :hugs: but at least you found out about it sooner than later and can take extra precautions. I'm sure you and Alia will be just fine! I can't believe you're already 23 weeks! That's insane!!!!

Rachel- i'm feeling boy for you too ;) we'll see! I can't believe you're over 10 weeks either! This is craziness, time is going by so fast. You'll be finding out the sex sooner than you know it!

Are any of you planning on not finding out? I don't think I could do it, unless I had one of each already lol.


----------



## brunettebimbo

We paid privately at 15 weeks to find out with our son. I have slight OCD so feel the need to be majorly organised and in control!


----------



## clynn11

For the last two digits of the year in the Mayan prediction, is it the last two digits of the year you conceived or the year the baby is due?


----------



## BubsMom17

clynn11 said:


> For the last two digits of the year in the Mayan prediction, is it the last two digits of the year you conceived or the year the baby is due?

The year you conceived.


----------



## clynn11

For my mom:

(older brother) 17 + 1986 = 2003 (boy, right)

(me) 20 + 1989 = 2009 (boy, wrong)

(little sister) 25 + 1994 = 2019 (boy, wrong)

(baby sister) 37 + 2007 = 2044 (girl, right)

So 2 out of 4. I think all of those things, especially gender, have just a 50/50 chance so it's right half of the time. Still interesting and fun to do though, I know i'll be doing all of these types of things and old midwives tales and stuff to try to guess gender lol.


----------



## Disneybaby26

I try something new to guess like everyday, helps pass the time! :)


----------



## BubsMom17

clynn11 said:


> For my mom:
> 
> (older brother) 17 + 1986 = 2003 (boy, right)
> 
> (me) 20 + 1989 = 2009 (boy, wrong)
> 
> (little sister) 25 + 1994 = 2019 (boy, wrong)
> 
> (baby sister) 37 + 2007 = 2044 (girl, right)
> 
> So 2 out of 4. I think all of those things, especially gender, have just a 50/50 chance so it's right half of the time. Still interesting and fun to do though, I know i'll be doing all of these types of things and old midwives tales and stuff to try to guess gender lol.

Oh it's definitely silly and just for fun.

I knew the girl prediction was wrong even though I wanted it to be right!

I told DH the night before the gender scan that baby was a boy. I said there is no question. I was right... but I'm super excited to have another little buddy! Little boys... so precious!

* caveat: I have never had a baby girl so I would probably feel the same if I had daughters. :haha:


----------



## clynn11

There's tons of youtube videos of women doing old wives tale things to guess gender, I watch them all the time! Lol. I learned some new ones too like the purple cabbage one.

Here's a link to a whole bunch that I had never really heard of lol 

https://community.babycenter.com/post/a28444349/51_gender_prediction_wives_tales


----------



## wavescrash

Morgan - wherever you are... hope you, baby and hubby are okay!


15 weeks today and I'm grossed out by my belly button. It popped out both of my previous pregnancies and it pops earlier each time it seems. Seeing it in the pictures from this morning made me go "ughhh ewww." LOL.

Someone asked about the doppler. We tried it right away and I found the "galloping horse" sound down relatively low but the reading was in the 130-140s. That's obviously not MY heart rate and more like a fetus' hr but it's lower than it's been every time I've had it checked so it threw my off lol.
 



Attached Files:







15weeks-1.jpg
File size: 29.8 KB
Views: 5









15weeks-2.jpg
File size: 33 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Cowgirl07

Awe! Love the pictures!


----------



## wavescrash

Thanks :)


----------



## jury3

clynn11 said:


> Are any of you planning on not finding out? I don't think I could do it, unless I had one of each already lol.

As BB said, I am also too OCD. I have to plan and buy things lol 

Nikki-Was the Mayan thing correct for you? 

Waves-Did you try the Mayan thing for your girls? That's so funny your belly button has popped out so early! Don't hate it, it's cute!

Cassidy-we did a gender reveal for donor and his wife. We did a bunch of old wives tales before the reveal, it was fun! More of them said girl and that's what it was!

Morgan-Hope you and bean are ok...

Mayan for me: age 29+2013=2042 it would be a girl.... Tarot card reading said twin girls...guess we'll see if the twin part was right tomorrow at least lol


----------



## TTCaWee1

So here's the story - girl comes into triage with abdominal pain. Is standing there in triage and whoosh, water breaks...get her back to a room and she pushes out a 7 pound baby in 10 minutes. Oh and she's 22 and had a baby a year ago. Wtf? They said she wasn't a "big" girl so really can't figure out how she "didnt know." Blows my mind. I had a patient once who was 6 months preggo and didn't know. But she was really stupid. She had a huge preggo belly...we were like, I'm ma'am, you look pregnant from afar. And we can see your baby's femur on the ultrasound...pretty sure you are in fact, quite pregnant...


----------



## Disneybaby26

Lol I don't even understand it!!! It's got to be a case of just like total denial! There's just no way you couldn't know!! Haha, OMG the nurses must have a field day with things like that!


----------



## Disneybaby26

"I didn't know I was pregnant" is conviniently on all morning! LOL


----------



## TTCaWee1

Haha that's funny. 

Julie what time is your appt??


----------



## goldstns

Hey ladies-

crazy story Waves!

I just wanted to let you all know of the AWESOME discovery I have found. Google https://www.jbfsale.com/home.jsp# (or type in Just Between Friends). It is a traveling second hand (in great condition) baby stuff. They have it in some states, but not all. SO scroll to the bottom-ish of the page and check if they have it in your state... click on your state and it will give you more info. We went last night to the one in Denver and we got lots of stuff for like 40-75% less then retail. SOOOO WORTH IT! They have big things.. like cribs, gliders, strollers, car seats, pack and plays, bouncy chairs... all the way to small things like clothing, shoes, hats, gloves, blankets.... totally worth it, even if your event cost a few dollars to get it. they told me that the Denver one happens ever 4-6 months... so if you miss it, there should be another one soon!


----------



## Disneybaby26

Thanks Nikki! Of course there's none within 100 miles of me but I'll keep checking!! :)

Julie-what time is your appt?? Could you imagine twins?? Eeek!!


----------



## BubsMom17

I just don't get the whole "I didn't know I was pregnant" thing.

I mean, I get it... no periods or odd periods can be normal for some women. Some women barely show...

But once you feel a 7 month old baby moving inside of you, I mean, you would have to think you were possessed if you didn't know it was a baby! Sorry, but "gas bubbles" doens't really describe it. Unless your gas bubbles try to escape through your stomach... an they are the size of bats.


----------



## jury3

Here ya go girls....


----------



## pdxmom

jury3 said:


> Here ya go girls....
> 
> View attachment 674701

OH MY FREAKING GOD!!!!!!!!!! awesome awesome awesome...freaked out or wat??????


----------



## BubsMom17

jury3 said:


> Here ya go girls....
> 
> View attachment 674701

I'm sorry... but are there two sacks, or I am being dumb??????


----------



## jury3

That's right, 2 sacs...2 babies! Exactly 7 wks 3 days like they should be. Hb 129 and 140


----------



## BubsMom17

Oh my GODDDDD Julie!!!! Congratulations like no other!!!! Soooo over the top excited for you!!!! 

Did you tell DW??? Was she there with you? Are you guys freaking the eff out???


----------



## Disneybaby26

HOLY CRAP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I can't believe it!!!!!!!!!! OMG OMG OMG!!!!!!

Julie I'm so happy for you two!!!!!!!!!! Are you freaking out??????

Two little perfect babies, what a miracle!!! Ahhhhhhhhhhh!!!!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Maybe a girl and a boy with the heart beats? Congrats again


----------



## clynn11

HOLY SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!! TWINS!!!!!!!!!!!! Julie... you need to give my your psychics information!!! Lol. I am soooooo excited for you! WOW! So amazing!


----------



## BubsMom17

Cowgirl07 said:


> Maybe a girl and a boy with the heart beats? Congrats again

I was going to say the same, since you are getting two different gender predictions!


----------



## clynn11

I'm so glad I woke up early today to see this news! Lol


----------



## RobertRedford

clynn11 said:


> I'm so glad I woke up early today to see this news! Lol

lol!!


----------



## pdxmom

Julie i second all the girls who asked about your psychic... i want numbers girl :winkwink:


----------



## brunettebimbo

Yayyyy that's amazing!! Your psychic was right!


----------



## TTCaWee1

Omg Julie!!! I literally just pulled into cvs so I could read!!!!! I was at a light and your pic popped up!!! I prob would have crashed if I kept going lmao. Omg omg sooooooo amazing. Are you freaking out a little??


----------



## wavescrash

JULIE OMG!!!!!' Omg omg omg. How exciting, congrats :)


----------



## jury3

Nikki-You could not have posted that website at a better time! lol

I think DW is freaking out a bit. I'm actually pretty calm about it. So here is the exact story. 
We had our tarot card reading in January from DW's sister-in-law's cousin. She did a timeline for me and said pregnancy in September. There were these two little girls, so she said maybe twin girls. Big change in May, so possibly when they were born. She did DW's timeline and same thing for Sept and then the same two little girls popped up.

So, this entire time I've been joking about "the beans" just to get a rise out of her. I told her I was going to pay them to say it was twins. lol So we youtubed twin ultrasounds so we'd know what to look for. I kind of thought it might be twins just bc my pants have been SO tight and got that way so quickly, but yet didn't really think so...

So we get there and literally it was just for the u/s. She did the stomach one first and in seconds I saw two black circles...the u/s tech was like, "do you see what I'm seeing?" and we were both like, "there's two????" lol DW freaked out a little, shaking and crying. I was pretty calm, like I told you! lol 

We are very excited! A little freaked bc we know we aren't going to sleep for years though lol I'm not sure I'm prepared to get that huge either! lol


----------



## clynn11

Omg. Lovely story. I am sooo happy for you both! And didn't you want a pretty big family anyways? 2 down ;) lol! Wow, so amazing! I'm still astonished lol I can only imagine how YOU are feeling! eeeeek! So exciting!!!!!!


----------



## goldstns

thats sooo awesome julie!!


----------



## morganwhite7

Holy shit julie omg congrats!!!!


----------



## jury3

I can't wait to find out what they are for sure. The tarot card reader has been right so far, so they will probably both be girls! lol I'll have to let her know that she may have some clients! I don't think she even does it for a living, it's just something she does on the side for fun.


----------



## clynn11

I've got paypal ;) hahahaha seriously though if they are both girls I am totally sold! So amazing! You need to find a ticker for twins!!!!! lol


----------



## clynn11

lilypie.com has twin options for tickers ;)


----------



## MrsAmk

Congratulations Julie!! Did you have your beta drawn when you found out you were pregnant? If so, what were the numbers? I'm a little scared I might have twins....


----------



## jury3

Yeah we want 4, so we are half way there! lol I know, I'll have to look up twin tickers when I get home tonight. 
Molly, my hcg a little more than doubled from 14dpo to 16dpo, exactly 48 hours. DW was like, "it only doubled, that means it's probably not twins right?" lol I was like, well, i think sometimes it takes a little bit before they start to increase alot...so you never know!

14dpo-164
16dpo-338


----------



## clynn11

I think like they always say, hCG varies so much it's impossible to guess twins or not with it. Some people's numbers rise crazy fast with only one babe, julie's seemed pretty in the norm and there's TWO!!! Craziness.


----------



## MrsAmk

Jeebus, mine was 110 at 12dpo and 454 at 14dpo.


----------



## Disneybaby26

Do you girls think it's bad if I skip my prenatal for one night?? I'm having a hard time keeping dinner in and I think that'll push me over the edge :(


----------



## jury3

I don't think one night would hurt anything. If you are feeling better later, you could try to take it then. I wouldn't stress yourself over missing it though.


----------



## Disneybaby26

Thanks Julie, I figured keeping the food in is probably more important anyway but even that might not happen. I think I'm dehydrated, I went for two walks today. I'm a boob.


----------



## jury3

Lol a boob. Yeah, I've been struggling to eat healthy, eat at all, and drink enough fluids...it's so hard when you feel like throwing up all the time!


----------



## wavescrash

Julie... I'm still in shock for you lol. How crazy but so exciting! Have you told your family or the donor yet?? I'm curious to know their reaction (the donor's especially!)


----------



## jury3

Lol yeah we told them. All DW's mom can talk about is the negative...money, money, money and "you're going to go into labor early" "you might be on bed rest" blah blah..She's excited but has a difficult time showing it bc she worries. My mom is super excited! The donor has laughed several times. He can't believe it lol We've all joked about it so much it's just crazy it came true!


----------



## wavescrash

Well if she's excited then she's obviously just coming from a place of worrying about you guys and the babies which is sweet but I'm sure not what you wanted to hear lol.

That's so funny!!


----------



## TTCaWee1

Julie I'm so happy for you that you are having twins. ESP bc it's not like you have sperm on hand. Now you can get the first 2 out of the way right off the bat. I would be terrified though lol. So do you have to be seen sooner since there are 2? When do you go back?


----------



## BubsMom17

So I was so happy today. I went to my 34 week check up, and little man finally turned had-down! He's been breech the whole time and I KNEW he flipped over earlier this week. What a relief! Now I can relax for the next 3-6 weeks and wait for him to decide to come.


----------



## clynn11

Yaaay so glad he's head down now Emily!!!!! He's getting ready, omg he's gonna be here any day now!!! Eeek!


----------



## Disneybaby26

BubsMom17 said:


> So I was so happy today. I went to my 34 week check up, and little man finally turned had-down! He's been breech the whole time and I KNEW he flipped over earlier this week. What a relief! Now I can relax for the next 3-6 weeks and wait for him to decide to come.

That's awesome!! I know you were worried about that! Yay for a cooperative baby!! :)


----------



## jury3

Emily-I'm so glad he's cooperating! Yay!

Rachel-I'm excited bc I've always wanted twins...I may regret that eventually but I always thought it would be amazing. I'm mainly scared about how huge and uncomfortable ill be and all the complications that can arise from twins. DW is scared for when they get here lol We meet with our ob Monday morning so we'll discuss all that then. I still want to be as uninvasive and natural as possible. We have Meet the Midwives at the biryhing center Thursday, so it'll be interesting to compare what the ob says to what they say. I figure we'll end up with some version in the middle that suits us and makes us feel comfortable. 
I think I'm almost more scared of a loss now that there's two...I guess bc it's riskier and I could lose 2 babies. I really hope they stick with me!


----------



## TTCaWee1

Yay Emily!


----------



## RobertRedford

Nikki, I don't know if you're still having problems with your feet swelling up, but I saw these and thought of you! 

https://www.rupreggers.com/legwear/all-legwear-products.html

(Or for any other preggo ladies who want cute compression maternity tights and leggings)


----------



## goldstns

Robert- thanks! I totally still am... they got better, but still swollen.

Emily- YAYAYAYAY!


----------



## Disneybaby26

Rachel- I think we are due for a belly shot from you!! :)


----------



## TTCaWee1

I didn't even take one this week...I'll do one Sunday for my "11 week"


----------



## clynn11

Yeah I am wanting to see some baby bellies!!!!!


----------



## TTCaWee1

Still haven't seen anything from Morgan or Julie....hint hint...

Omg I have eaten so bad today. I guess it's allowed since I've been doing so well but seriously the closest thing I've had to healthy was some OJ with breakfast...


----------



## Disneybaby26

I had two pieces of toast with peanut butter, a big grab cool ranch Doritos, a container of Mac and cheese and mashed potatoes from whole foods and movie theatre popcorn with a coke...that make you feel any better??? LOL


----------



## jury3

I told DW I want to start some pics on Sunday since Monday will be 8 weeks. She told me to suck in this morning and I tried...didn't do much lol I should have some fun bump pics coming up with two in there!

I had orange juice, a belvita pack, chicken noodle soup with crackers, a cherry limeade and kfc for dinner...I started out healthier anyway lol I'm paranoid about preeclampsia and gestational diabetes now, so I'm going to start eating better and walking everyday. Hopefully that will help!


----------



## TTCaWee1

Ok I feel better lol

I had waffles and oj, French toast, chicken fajitas, rice and beans, pita chips, Doritos, popcorn...and I just ate 2 carrots bc I felt guilty lol


----------



## Disneybaby26

I'm usually so good! Like I truly enjoy good, healthy food! I just thought I was gonna vom all day and that held it in lol! It's definitely hit its peak so far these past two days, I'm really hoping I don't feel like crappola the whole time were in fl!!


----------



## jury3

Yeah, I started out eating really healthy but once the ms kicked in it started getting harder. It makes me want to eat things I know I will like and things that sound soothing to the tummy...like carbs lol I haven't been drinking enough water either. I have to be better!!!
P.S. waffles and french toast sounds delicious...


----------



## TTCaWee1

The waffles were frozen so they weren't impressive but the French toast for lunch with cinnamon sugar was amazing!!


----------



## goldstns

oh goodness! as the one diagnosed with gestational diabetes I BEG you to eat better!!! Since I was diagnosed I have to now see my doc every other week AND a nutritionist every other week.... so CONSTANT doc apts! AND I have to prick my finger 4-8 times a day to check my blood level (which means I have to do it at work). It is really embarrassing and uncomfortable. Let alone WAY expensive because my insurance doesn't pay for the nutritionist.... SO PLEASE WATCH WHAT YOU EAT.... ITS NOT WORTH IT! I am still learning how to eat, but I am happy to share with you all some internet info about eating right during pregnancy if you are interested. Plus the LAST thing anyone wants is bed rest because you can't work (aka NO income) AND you DH usually has to work less to take care of you because you aren't even supposed to get up for meals.... so PLZ be careful! I regret it. On the positive note, I am eating SUPER healthy and my blood sugar is looking good, to me at least.... well see what doc says because I don't 100% understand everything.


----------



## TTCaWee1

I eat a lot of fruits and veggies normally, string cheese, Colby jack cheese, salad, some form of meat...I'd say mostly fruits and veggies though. Just had a fat day lol. My random sugar last week was 85 in the afternoon after eating all day. I'm hoping it stays that way


----------



## jury3

Nikki-I'll take you up on that info! I'm super worried about complications with twins, so I'll do what I can. I keep reading about women with twins going on bed rest super early too which has me super worried. So much to worry about!!! lol


----------



## wavescrash

Obviously it's different for everyone and I'm in no way encouraging to eat unhealthily but I ate like crap in my previous pregnancies (I do in general... I have an issue with textures of foods and tastes of a lot of healthy stuff lol) and never was diagnosed with GD. I'm only sharing that to say "don't freak out thinking eating unhealthily will automatically put you down that path." But definitely do what you feel is best by you & your baby. Obviously eating healthy is something we all want to achieve. I just hope you ladies have better luck at it than me lol.


----------



## wavescrash

jury3 said:


> Nikki-I'll take you up on that info! I'm super worried about complications with twins, so I'll do what I can. I keep reading about women with twins going on bed rest super early too which has me super worried. So much to worry about!!! lol

One of the ladies from my due date club during my last pregnancy wound up having twins (her 4th pregnancy I believe, conceived naturally.) If you want, I can try to get you in touch with her if you have any questions.


----------



## jury3

Thanks! I'm on the twin boards and I've been reading a lot of other blogs and such. Honestly I'm overwhelmed right now lol My brain is fried. 
I think at this point I'm ready to sit down with my ob and talk to her, then talk to the midwives. I want to gather all the info/different plans from them that I can so I can start making decisions. 

For me, my mom had preeclampsia with one of us and gestational diabetes with another...so I'm already at higher risk. I've overweight...another strike against me. And now I'm having twins...3 strikes. So, I'm going to have to make sure I do everything I can to be healthy.
It's going to be hard work carrying two babies anyway, so the healthier I am the easier it will be.


----------



## wavescrash

Oh definitely... healthier is the better option no matter what. If anyone can share with me their tips to learn to like the texture of veggies and ignore their horrible taste, I'm all ears ;)

In other news I think I'm feeling the baby move finally. I've felt random pokes or flutters but it wasn't anything I felt confident enough to say "baby." However the last 10 minutes or so, I'm feeling random slight pokes or rolls in the same area-ish and it just feels like early/slight baby movements. I certainly hope so because I'm getting impatient waiting lol.

Also, my 17 month old has taken on the form of Satan the last few days and I'm not sure if it's a growth spurt, molars/teething, upset belly, food issues (everyone's suggesting we eliminate food dyes from her diet) or what but she's been a pistol that doesn't want to sleep. That being said I should probably get off here now and get what sleep I can tonight.


----------



## TTCaWee1

2 of my friends had gd with their pregnancies. One was overweight and one was my size. I don't know enough about it as far as risks for, but it seems like it can happen to anyone. I've always been a horrible eater so I've been trying to use pregnancy as a motivator to eat healthier. I had my first drink of caffiene the other night at the movies...DH and I shared a cherry coke...it was glorious. Do you think it's bad to consider caffiene before an ultrasound?? I'm thinking about it. I also read oj helps make the baby more active. Something to ponder before next Thursday....I really want to see the baby moving around. I didn't see any movement on the last one...


----------



## Disneybaby26

TTCaWee1 said:


> 2 of my friends had gd with their pregnancies. One was overweight and one was my size. I don't know enough about it as far as risks for, but it seems like it can happen to anyone. I've always been a horrible eater so I've been trying to use pregnancy as a motivator to eat healthier. I had my first drink of caffiene the other night at the movies...DH and I shared a cherry coke...it was glorious. Do you think it's bad to consider caffiene before an ultrasound?? I'm thinking about it. I also read oj helps make the baby more active. Something to ponder before next Thursday....I really want to see the baby moving around. I didn't see any movement on the last one...

I've heard OJ or a little caffiene :) but not too much bc I've also read stories about people having to go back for additional measurements bc baby was partying in there! Lol 

GD would come from sweets right? Glucose? I rareeeely touch sweets, I've never had a taste for them! I've always eaten a ton of complex carbs lol raised Italian, I'm very lucky I'm the size I am...for now, I try make the meals I have when I don't have my MS hangover nutritious, but when I feel like crap all bets are off lol hopefully only a couple more weeks until I'm over the hump!


----------



## Disneybaby26

Plus, I've lost 5 pounds which has me worried to begin with...


----------



## wavescrash

One of my friends is due in 2 weeks and barely gained any weight. She lost a lot the first half of pregnancy so they kept an eye on the baby but he grew perfectly fine.


----------



## jury3

Waves-Honestly I used to be the same way. I forced myself to eat healthy things and I would sneak them in to dishes I was cooking. Eventually I started to like more. I think you just have to trick yourself into liking them lol
I am so jealous you are even at the point to feel kicks! I can NOT wait to feel both of these little beans move! My stomachs going to be all over the place!
Sorry your daughters going through a spurt...hopefully she gets over that before the new babe gets here lol

Rachel-I agree, I think it can happen to anyone. There are things that make you more likely to get it though and I know have 3 of them lol I think a little caffeine would be ok. I've been avoiding caffeine, but not completely. I still have black tea sometimes and I have chocolate every few days, but I make sure I stay below the 200mg limit.

Kara-Losing weight is normal, I think it's ok. 5 lbs isn't too much. I emailed my nutritionist yesterday to tell her I wasn't avoiding her I'm just pregnant lol I mentioned my worry about GD and she told me to avoid processed foods and white flour. So, that's what I shall do lol

I had oatmeal with blueberries this morning...technically the oatmeal is processed, but it's still healthier than some things I eat lol


----------



## goldstns

Kara (and anyone else interested in my research)- its not just sweets. I think mine came from eating too much watermelon. It can come from too much fruit (you should only have 1/2 cup 4x a day). Also it can come from white breads/pastas/rice... should really do Whole grain. Focus on mostly protein and veggies and diary (low fat). I believe you should try to eat 6x a day (small meals/snacks-- will also help with morning sickness). Bfast/lunch/dinner should include about 2-3 servings of carbs and snacks should be about 1-2 servings of carbs (I read that 15g carbs= 3 tbs of sugar= 1 serving). Hope this helps... apparently there are different believes on eating healthy for pregnancy, but its all up to you and your doc.


----------



## TTCaWee1

So just in time for my 11 week photo op, my belly decided to pop out. Literally overnight....
I feel like my anxiety should be getting better each week but I feel like I get more scared every week. I guess because there's more to lose? Dunno but I don't like it. My uterus has made an appearance out of my pelvis. I can feel the top of it. Someone at work felt it too. Next scan is Thursday! I'm so tempted to look while I'm at work ugh!!!


----------



## Disneybaby26

Omgggg picture picture picture!!

I totally get what you mean though, the more time that goes by the more anxious I get too. I think I'm nervous about telling people even at 12 weeks still so the closer we get to that I'm like o boy...just today bc of everything with my MIL I started to second guess a fb announcement at 12 weeks, maybe well wait till 20...I dunno...

Starting to get uneasy about flying Tuesday too all of a sudden.


----------



## Disneybaby26

That post was a tease with no picture!! Lol where'd you go!!


----------



## morganwhite7

Lol I know I wanna see too!!


----------



## clynn11

Seriously!! Bellly pic rachel!! All of you actually ;) lol


----------



## TTCaWee1

Lol I'm at work. I'll post a gross bathroom pic...hold on


----------



## TTCaWee1




----------



## brunettebimbo

That's a very cute bump :)


----------



## Disneybaby26

Finally!! Haha OMG I love it, too cute!!!


----------



## clynn11

So cute! You're definitely showing! You're so tiny anyways! Lol. Gorgeous bump!


----------



## RobertRedford

Ah! Rachel, you are too freakin cute! The bump is adorable!


----------



## clynn11

I'M SO PUMPED FOR SONIA! Hopefully she'll be the beginning of a trend of all of us coming over to this thread ;)


----------



## Disneybaby26

I think it's going to be another great month!! :)


----------



## wavescrash

Cute bump Rachel :)

I've been thinking I had 2 weeks until my next OB appointment but it's actually this Wednesday! I'm so excited haha. That means I'll get the request form to schedule my 18 week anatomy/gender scan so I can finally have a countdown to that!!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Rachel-Adorable bump! Your so tiny
I am so excited for her and I hope she gets her frer soon!


----------



## Disneybaby26

wavescrash said:


> Cute bump Rachel :)
> 
> I've been thinking I had 2 weeks until my next OB appointment but it's actually this Wednesday! I'm so excited haha. That means I'll get the request form to schedule my 18 week anatomy/gender scan so I can finally have a countdown to that!!

That's awesome! I love having something to look forward to!!

Morgan-what time is your scan tomorrow? How is hubby? Will he be able to make it??

Mines at 3:30-I'm so excited!! Lots to do tomorrow, pack, clean house, get our park tickets for disney, some exercise...hoping the day goes super fast!! :)


----------



## Disneybaby26

Katrina are you testing again tomorrow?? Fx'd for you!!


----------



## Cowgirl07

No maybe tuesday, I haven't decided if it is worth it yet.


----------



## clynn11

Waves- how exciting you're gonna be finding out the sex soon!!!! Soooo exciting! FX for an awesome scan Wednesday! Maybe you will find out then, my cousin found out at 14 weeks!


----------



## morganwhite7

Scan at 8:15 tomorrow and I'll be going to work after. DH will be downtown 6:30 to 1:30 so no he can't come. :/ I'm still so worried for him, just trying to keep it together for us all.. These hormones do NOT help though! Lol I am wreck some days. But my sister is meeting me for the scan tomorrow. She just stopped by, I made the most delicious raspberry white-chocolate scones for her tonight. It was a totally random craving, but they are freakin sweet melty and yum!! Will be taking them for bfast in the a.m. :) recipe I used- https://www.pastryaffair.com/blog/raspberry-white-chocolate-scones.html

& Rachel beautiful baby bump!!! :)


----------



## wavescrash

Still so sorry to hear about what you and hubby have to go through but I hope you're all doing okay. Good luck at your scan tomorrow <3


----------



## TTCaWee1

Thanks ladies!! I'm sort of excited that I have my bump but I'm worried I'm going to get huge since I'm only 11 weeks....I guess I didn't have much to hide it in....

Soooooo, tonight before I left work, we played with the ultrasound machine....I just wanted to see my little bean...AND it is huge! And it has fingers and toes and was waving, and dancing, and stretching, AND doing flips. It was mind blowing to see. I could see little facial bones and its little brain. Just phenomenal. So I recorded it on my phone for DH to see and he was just as bewildered. It was beating me up in there and its insane to not be able to feel it. I can't wait for you all to experience the same! :cloud9:

Excited for your scans tomorrow!!

Good luck to you and DH Morgan. It must be terrifying. What does his lawyer say about it all?


----------



## wavescrash

TTCaWee1 said:


> It was beating me up in there and its insane to not be able to feel it. I can't wait for you all to experience the same! :cloud9:

We were listening to the heartbeat with my doppler earlier and could hear the baby hitting it or moving around yet I felt nothing. It's so weird.


----------



## morganwhite7

His lawyer says we have nothing to worry about.. But I forsee no license. Who knows. I am just happy to have a daddy at home when this baby gets here. I just feel so bad bc this is on top of him feeling guilty every day of his life. And I feel like someone is "defending" Jaxon but I feel like that would be MY job.. & I was there every second and witnessed how awful it was and would never ever blame him. It just as easily could have been me driving!! But once we get through this hell we will be stronger than ever. I'm so ready to be a mama. <3


----------



## TTCaWee1

I'm surprised you can't yet waves since this is #3. When did you feel it with your last?


----------



## wavescrash

TTCaWee1 said:


> I'm surprised you can't yet waves since this is #3. When did you feel it with your last?

With my first I think I felt her around 19-20 weeks.
I just looked it up on my old journal from my last pregnancy and I felt the first movement at almost 15 weeks. It was a one-time flip that I felt and I think I've felt a few of those so far but nothing frequent enough to make me feel like it's definitely baby. Then at nearly 16 weeks I posted that from 12am to 2am every night I felt lots of kicks, flips and pokes and well... that's around where I'm at right now in this pregnancy.

However I don't notice tons of kicks or flips lol. I feel the occasional "blip" or something late at night but I still can't tell if it's gas, movement in my bowels or baby. It's so frustrating lol.


----------



## wavescrash

Browsing that old journal, I stumbled across a link to this website I used during both of my other pregnancies to get some cool facts about your baby regarding your due date. The link is: https://www.babiesonline.com/funfacts/

For this baby it says...
Your Due Date Is Wednesday, March 12, 2014

Your conception date was most likely Wednesday, June 19, 2013 
You are in Week 16 of your pregnancy _(weird because I'm only in week 15.)_
Your Third Trimester will begin 12/11/2013 
109 days down, 171 to go!

Fun Due Date Facts
Zodiac Sign: Pisces
Birthstone: Aquamarine
Birth Flower: Daffodil or Jonquil
Chinese Zodiac: The Green Wood Horse
Half Birthday: September 10
This time next year your baby will be 28 Weeks Old!
Babies born on 3/12/2014 will start kindergarten in 2019, be old enough to drive a car in 2030, finish high school in 2032, and will graduate from college with the class of 2036, give or take a year.


----------



## wavescrash

And one more... I hosted a "baby pool" online with both of my previous pregnancies for friends to guess gender, birth date, weight and length. It's fun to see who guesses correctly. Once the baby's been born, you enter the actual birthday/time/weight/length and it will tell you who guessed the closest.

If anyone would be so inclined to enter my baby pool, I'd appreciate it. I think it's exciting. Also if anyone else makes one, share the link and I'll make a guess for you as well!

https://www.expectnet.com/141616/862ae2c3/banner2.png


----------



## asmcsm

Rachel-your bump is so cute! I bet it was amazing to him/her squirming around in there. I can't wait for that.

Morgan-good luck at your scan tomorrow. Sorry DH any go with you :/

Waves-technically you are in your 16th week of pregnancy. When you hit 15 weeks you have completed week 15, therefor 15+1 would be the start of your 16th week. It can be kinda confusing.
It's cool though that it goes you all that info about the due date.


----------



## MrsAmk

Rachel you are so cute!!


----------



## MrsAmk

Hey girls, just catching up after a relaxing weekend. Hope everyone is doing well. Morgan, I am so sorry you guys are going through this, and he can't be with you today. I will be praying for you all and can't wait to hear about your scan!

AFM: 5 weeks today, gosh time is draggggggging. I hate finding out so early lol, it feels like I should be about 8 weeks aready. I go in Thursday for a ultrasound to see if its an intrauterine pregnancy. I am excited to just know that for now!


----------



## jury3

Kara-I know it's scary but at some point you will have to relax and be excited for this rainbow baby!!! I feel like too many people already know about us and it makes me so nervous, so I get it. Just remind yourself that your baby has made it this far and is growing healthy and strong! This is your rainbow baby :) Can't wait for your scan!

Rachel-Adorable bump! That's so exciting you got to see the baby bouncing around in there! I can't wait til mine aren't just little blobs lol

Waves-Like Ashlee said about the weeks. When we were 0 weeks 2 days, that was our 1st week. So technically although I'm 8 weeks, it's my 9th week of pregnancy. It's confusing! lol

Morgan-Can't wait for your scan! Sorry hubby can't be there :(

Molly-How are you feeling?


----------



## Disneybaby26

Thanks Julie, you're right and that means a lot! Xo

Morgan- thinking about you! So sorry DH couldn't be there today and that this whole mess is even around to get you down but I can't wait to see you little picture today!! What a nice sissy to go with you!


----------



## MrsAmk

I am good! :) No symptoms except bloating!


----------



## morganwhite7

Quick lil update- I dropped DH off downtown at 6:30 a.m. (it was still dark). He said he was there to turn himself in, and they handcuffed him and took him back. He will sit in jail until 1:30 when they get to meet with the prosecutor, discuss another court date, and he will get to come home. Ugh it was awful.

But after I took him, I went to the doc. We saw the baby wriggling all around on ultrasound!!! I have a pic too but my phone is dead here so I&#8217;ll have to post it later. It&#8217;s heart rate has also increased from 111 @ 5w, 130 at 6w, and now 167 at 9 weeks!!! So baby is growing healthy and fine. I even got to see each and every arm & leg today, so &#8220;she&#8221; looked great ;) Also my bleed looks much better, still there but covered by healthy placental growth, so they see no complications as of now. So I am thankful, holding up just fine, since I have a little family that&#8217;s counting on me now! 

Happy Monday! :coffee:


----------



## Disneybaby26

A bad start to the day with a silver lining! I can't imagine dropping my husband off at a police station like that, you are so so strong! Yay for a happy healthy little baby in there, I can't wait to see the photo shoot!!

5 hours to go for me...but who's counting?! &#55357;&#56833;


----------



## TTCaWee1

So awesome Morgan! Glad all is well!


----------



## morganwhite7

Ooh also glad to see you back Molly! So excited for your appt and pic, you will be able to rest easy once you see that little bean! :) Praying for fabulous news for you. I know all of this waiting is just torturous for a rainbow mama!!

I have an appt Thursday too actually, to meet w/ midwife/discuss c-section date/bloodwork etc. Wooh! lol

Kara- YEAH exactly, I was like WTF this can't be real! But yay so excited to see a bean pic from you, make sure you watch their little nubby legs wiggle!! :) :) :)


----------



## MrsAmk

Morgan you saw the heartbeat at 5 weeks??


----------



## clynn11

Sorry about everything with hubs, Morgan, but nice to know he'll be going home tonight! And YAY for the scan!!!!

Can't wait to see pics of both your scans! Rachel, you couldn't snap a pic of last nights?? lol ;)


----------



## brunettebimbo

Morgan you are so strong, I don't think I could drop my husband off to hand himself in!

So glad your scan went well :)


----------



## morganwhite7

Yeah Molly we did- NO HB at 4w5d but at 5w1d it was 111bpm and there was a visible yolk sac! :)


----------



## Cowgirl07

Morgan-I am sorry you had to leave him there but I am glad the baby is happy and healthy!


----------



## MrsAmk

morganwhite7 said:


> Yeah Molly we did- NO HB at 4w5d but at 5w1d it was 111bpm and there was a visible yolk sac! :)

Thats crazy early! The yolk sac comes first, then the baby/hb around 5.5-6 weeks! Did you just see a sac an YS at 4w5d


----------



## morganwhite7

Actually at 4w5d they saw nothing, that was when I was so frantic on here remember? At 4w5d they could not verify an intrauterine pregnancy bc they saw no yolk sac at all yet. It was very scary for us, but was just a few days too early! By the 5w1d ultrasound we could finally see a little yolk sac and the HR was 111 bpm. By 6w0d there was a big yolk sac and a speck of a baby and 130 bpm. It is really insane what a few days means for an embryo. I had been having ultrasounds every 3 days or so during week 5, when I was having heavy bleeding. And weekly since. I will post my bean progression later once I get my phone charged! :)


----------



## goldstns

Morgan- you are so strong! So glad you got to see your baby. The heart beat does sound like a little girl to me. Glad DH will be home soon. Im so sorry for this crap you and DH have to go threw!


----------



## TTCaWee1




----------



## TTCaWee1




----------



## TTCaWee1




----------



## Cowgirl07

TTCaWee1 said:


> View attachment 676277

Awe!!


----------



## brunettebimbo

O wow what a difference! :happydance:


----------



## Disneybaby26

Ahhhh Rachel!!! Growing like a weed on there!!! I'm jelly you get to do that at work!! Too cute!!


----------



## BubsMom17

Hi girls!

Rachel - You and baby are looking adorable! :)

I didn't feel any movement until 18 weeks this time, at least not real movement. I felt little taps and pokes around 16 weeks on, but nothing notable until about 18 weeks! 
He hasn't stopped moving since! 
Here's my 34 week bump. I am feeling pretty big now! 
I can't believe in theory I could be having little man in three weeks if I go to 37-38 weeks... madness!


----------



## MrsAmk

cute cute pics!


----------



## TTCaWee1

Awww Emily you are so cute! I hope I'm all belly like you!! You are getting so close! I feel like its gone by so fast!

I uploaded my video to YouTube....see if this link works (if you are interested) it was moving a lot more before we started recording

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I57ELrMGwFc


Sent from Rachel's iPhone


----------



## TTCaWee1

Haha ignore the commentary...


----------



## Cowgirl07

Emily-Cute bump! 
I love the video!


----------



## BubsMom17

Aw I'll have to wait till I get home to watch the video since my work computer won't let me! So jealous you have video of the little one!


----------



## jury3

Rachel-So cute! It's a baby!!! That's so amazing that they can be moving around in there like that and we don't even feel it...

Morgan-I can't even imagine what that was like this morning...I'm so glad the bean is healthy though :)

Emily-Your make a beautiful pregnant lady! I can't wait til I'm seriously gigantic with twins and you guys are all like "WOAH" lol

We had our appoinment with the OB this morning. She basically said that for twins they consider 38 weeks to be full term, she doesn't like to let people go past 39. She agreed to no induction, but I would have to labor in the freakin OR in case we have to do a c-section. Since I want to do it naturally, she said that if we did a c-section I would have to be put under general anestesia. Basically she prefers natural birth as long as baby A is head down. Baby B can still be delivered breech. If both babies are breech then they would want to do a c-section.
I don't have another ultrasound until 20weeks (in Dec) which is also the gender scan, then I have them every 4 weeks until April when they are like every week.
We talk to the midwives on Thursday, so I want to see what they say before we make any decisions for sure. Obviously a lot of this will be a go with the flow and see where they are at as we get closer kind of thing.


----------



## morganwhite7

Emily- Forgot to congratulate you on a head down babe! And beautiful belly, he will be here in no time! :)

Rachel- Wow what a big baby you have now! Oh I just can't believe how fast they grow!!! :)

And Julie OMG still SO happy for you, can't wait to watch them grow! I have my midwife appt this Thursday, hoping they are as informative as yours!


----------



## morganwhite7

WOAH! Rachel (s)he jumps in the video, I am just amazed by that, so cool!!! :)


----------



## Disneybaby26

Emily- you are a gorgeous pregnant woman!! OMG! You carry so well and look great!! All baby!

Rachel- my jaw was literally on the floor!! I've never seen anything like that!! HOW AMAZING!!

Julie- glad your appointment went well, I'm interested to see what the midwife has to say!


----------



## TTCaWee1

I know! It is so cool! I hope they let me record my next scan


----------



## BubsMom17

Awww... thank you ladies! I am carrying much bigger this time than I did with Danny! I have been getting the "oh are you ready to pop any minute?" comments since like, 6 1/2 months... I think it's because my belly is so prominent.


----------



## frsttimemama

All of your pictures are so cute! I'm so happy for all of you! 

Julie, you're so brave. I can't imagine all of the what if's. I had to be put under general for my c section because it was an emergency, and I still wonder if our little man could /would have made it if I had had an epidural.. but it didn't hurt and I wasn't dilated past 1 cm so it wasn't even an option. I'm not trying to scare you -- I'm positive everything will be perfect for you. I just admire your bravery. Still so thrilled for you :)


----------



## goldstns

Emily you look AWESOME! Can't believe it soooo soon! 

Julie- way to be brave and roll with the punches.

Rachel- So cute!


----------



## MrsAmk

Ok so I am slightly worried....I am reading on multiple webpages that you should be able to see a fetal pole if hcg is >5,000. Mine yesterday was 5,527 but we did not see a fetal pole. I am so nervous!!


----------



## Disneybaby26

Molly- youre sooooo early!! Its definitely not unusual to not see a fetal pole at that point! A lot of the times its actually there but obstructed by the yolk sac. Please don't worry! When is your next scan?


----------



## frsttimemama

Molly, try not to worry. Are they going to. Do another scan soon? I only had betas the first time to confirm pregnancy , and at 5.5 weeks only had a yolk sac. Everything turned out okay, relatively speaking.


----------



## MrsAmk

I hope I see that beautiful hb when I go in on Thursday! I'll be 5 weeks 3 days which is still super early, but my hcg will be very high by then.


----------



## morganwhite7

MOLLY LISTEN HERE!!! 

I had 14,097 hCG at 5 weeks. NO FETAL POLE OR YOLK SAC VISIBLE. They tried to tell me there was nothing in there. I thought I was miscarrying. DO NOT listen to any statistics, every woman is different. Here is how it was for me:

4w/early 5w- hCG 14,000+ but NO yolk sac or fetal pole seen. Just a small gestational sac.

By 5w5d we saw a yolk sac and WEAK heartbeat (was still told it was a "threatened miscarriage".

By 6w1d (mind you, TWO days later!!!) we saw a hb of 130 and finally, a fetal pole too. That is when I relaxed. 

Until 6 weeks, anything is possible. Don't worry, I was told that my fetus' "DEMISE WAS IMMINENT" 

And she is still a-wrigglin away in there :)


----------



## morganwhite7

Don't rely on that heartbeat to reassure you. It usually starts in the middle of the 5th week, right when you'll be going. If you can see a nice yolk sac you can rest easy :)


----------



## Disneybaby26

Our little bubba!! Measuring spot on at 9+4 with a beautiful heartbeat of 158!!:happydance:

Baby is ready for it's first plane ride...and now mommy and daddy can breathe a sign of relief and enjoy our vacation!!

T-13 days until our NT scan! hehe...
 



Attached Files:







photo (9).jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## MrsAmk

Morgan, thank you!!!!!! I love you! I sure hope that is how mine works out too! And I like to think it's a she too, although my husbands genes def. lean to another boy lol


----------



## frsttimemama

Agree with Morgan!

What a beautiful picture! :)


----------



## morganwhite7

Here is my bean too! Looks more like a teddy graham these days! Measuring 9w2d, only a few behind you Kara! 

Also Hubby is having dinner at Cheesecake Factory now, so guess he's doing fine. Can't wait to give him a squeeze and talk about our little acrobat! :)

And Molly glad I could assist, just know how you feel right now in the "early weeks" limbo.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_4141.jpg
File size: 40.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Cowgirl07

Awe look at the little babies!!


----------



## Disneybaby26

Love it Morgan!! Crazy how quickly they grow with their little arms and legs!! OMG so precious! :)


----------



## morganwhite7

AWW Kara they look like they could be friends!!! LOL :cloud9:


----------



## frsttimemama

Babies are adorable! :)


----------



## pdxmom

girls i wanna c some of your charts the mth u girls got your bfps...temp dipped a weee bit today....stressed me out alil bit...did u girls have fluctuating temps after your bfps???or was it on a constant rise????


----------



## pdxmom

Oh Morgan so happy your lo is doing great...and its really nice tht dh is out already...im praying for u tht this huge mess passes quickly :hugs:


----------



## clynn11

Molly, everyone is different. I am sure your little bean is just perfect hun :hugs:

Emily, you are gorgeous! Perfect preggo belly! Can't believe how soon your little man is gonna be here!!!

nikki- any new bump pics???

Rachel- omg that video is amazing, little babe jumping around in there! So cool!!!

Morgan <3 So glad your scan went well and that babe is doing great, and the bleeding is resolving itself. SO HAPPY! And yay DH is out and eating cheescake :haha: he deserves it, sounds like it was a bit of a stressful day.

Sonia- I have heard you're supposed to stop temping after you get your positive test because pregnancy temps fluctuate a lot and can be worrisome. I'm sure everything is okay <3


----------



## pdxmom

Also wen did everyone symptoms start????how many weeks....

Im sorry im not too active on the board now girls but ill b here full time after 3 weeks...I want to thank all of u for the love you guys have shown me n i really appriciate all the gud wishes...love u girls :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## jury3

Molly I agree, it's too soon to worry about that. When will they do another one?

Ok girls...here's my bump pic. I was trying really hard to suck in...really it's all chub but I'm positive the babes are pushing it outwards lol


----------



## BubsMom17

pdxmom said:


> Also wen did everyone symptoms start????how many weeks....
> 
> Im sorry im not too active on the board now girls but ill b here full time after 3 weeks...I want to thank all of u for the love you guys have shown me n i really appriciate all the gud wishes...love u girls :hugs::hugs::hugs:

My symptoms didn't start until 7-8 weeks. I had some symptoms when I got my BFP but I was already almost 6 weeks when I got mine! You got your BFP at 10 DPO. I doubt you will have any symptoms for some time yet.

TRY to relax... I know your in-laws are there, and that is added tension. As much as we love our in-laws, it gets old having people in your house all the time, trying to play hostess.


----------



## jury3

Molly-Nevermind, I missed your post about going Thursday. I hope you see more then too! I'm sure it will be a healthy little bean in there :)

I am so jealous of all your pics of healthy looking little babies that actually look like babies!!! lol I can't wait to see mine...I have to wait until DEC!!!! Unless I pay an outside source for one lol They all look so wonderful :)

Sonia-Look on the other thread we're on (2013 bfs...w Lauren), I just posted my chart there a few days ago. My symptoms started at 5 weeks, but with 2 I'm not sure you can judge from mine! lol I'm so excited for you! Relax and enjoy...RAINBOW BABIES!!!


----------



## TTCaWee1

Omg I love photo day!!!!!!

Julie - yay for the bump pic!!! And kudos for showing your face lol, I think Kara and I always have our cell phones in our face. Damn selfies...you are cute though I can't wait to see how quick those babes grow! Are you doing weekly pics?

Morgan and Kara your babies are looking good! They change so fast!! 

Sonia - I didn't temp or chart my bfp month. I started getting cramps right after my bfp, was exhausted days before my bfp and nausea started near 6 weeks. My boobs always hurt in the tww so that was nothing new. Everything else started weeks after my bfp - peeing a lot, mouth watering, itchy boobs/nips, hair everywhere....


----------



## BubsMom17

TTCaWee1 said:


> Everything else started weeks after my bfp - peeing a lot, mouth watering, itchy boobs/nips, hair everywhere....

Bahaha! Hair everywhere... so true!!! And now I'm at the point where shaving is real project... Even my tummy is super fuzzy! I can't see all the necessary places, if you know what I mean...


----------



## TTCaWee1

Molly I saw a hb at 6+1. I was supposed to go at 5 something but rescheduled bc I didn't want to be worried for not seeing much. It's totally normal to not see much at your stage. Look at Morgan, they had her prepared for the worst


----------



## BubsMom17

Julie - You look so cute! Of course your tummy is popping out soon! It has to make extra room!


----------



## jury3

Thanks Rachel! Yes, weekly is the goal. I'm sure I'll be getting big super fast with 2 in there! I had DW take the pic, I'm not good at selfies lol Plus, I'm friends with most on fb, so they've seen my face anyway!


----------



## pdxmom

Thanks girls...makes me feel better about the no symptoms as im 3 weeks 5 days now...also i think ill feel alil better once af is officially late which is this coming weekend but most relaxed once tht c tht lil blob in the right place....uuuggghhh cant wait...in a way i hate tht i found out soo fast :dohh: :haha:


----------



## pdxmom

Julie cute preggo pic...cant wait to c how fast u grow :thumbup:


----------



## MrsAmk

TTCaWee1 said:


> Molly I saw a hb at 6+1. I was supposed to go at 5 something but rescheduled bc I didn't want to be worried for not seeing much. It's totally normal to not see much at your stage. Look at Morgan, they had her prepared for the worst

Thanks, yea I know that its real early still...but I was just concerned b/c of my high hcg numbers. I keep reading that a fetal pole should be seen when betas are that high. :wacko:


----------



## MrsAmk

pdxmom said:


> Thanks girls...makes me feel better about the no symptoms as im 3 weeks 5 days now...also i think ill feel alil better once af is officially late which is this coming weekend but most relaxed once tht c tht lil blob in the right place....uuuggghhh cant wait...in a way i hate tht i found out soo fast :dohh: :haha:

Can I ever sympathize....:wacko:


----------



## goldstns

sonia- it took me a while to have symptoms. Don't worry! The ONLY symptom that made me test was my IB.


----------



## Disneybaby26

Sonia- I would say 6 weeks love, and i can't link my chart right now but I only temped for 3 days after my positive (until AF was due) and there was definite fluctuation. You have every right to be anxious but try not to worry too much!

Julie- love the pic!! Can't wait for more to come with two in there OMG!


----------



## jury3

Sonia-Now that I'm at home I can put my chart on. Seriously, I started to get slightly nauseous just randomly after 5 weeks and it kicked in a lot more after 6 weeks. I only had some slight cramping around AF time, but only for a few days.

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3e4fd8//thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart


----------



## Disneybaby26

Ps- I like having you here Sonia :)


----------



## jury3

I second that!!!


----------



## pdxmom

Disneybaby26 said:


> Sonia- I would say 6 weeks love, and i can't link my chart right now but I only temped for 3 days after my positive (until AF was due) and there was definite fluctuation. You have every right to be anxious but try not to worry too much!

I also think im going to temp till af is due...so 2 days more...cant believe i found out a whole week before af was due :dohh:


----------



## pdxmom

Disneybaby26 said:


> Ps- I like having you here Sonia :)




jury3 said:


> I second that!!!

Awwww Thanks sooo much girls...love ya :kiss:


----------



## Disneybaby26

pdxmom said:


> Disneybaby26 said:
> 
> 
> Sonia- I would say 6 weeks love, and i can't link my chart right now but I only temped for 3 days after my positive (until AF was due) and there was definite fluctuation. You have every right to be anxious but try not to worry too much!
> 
> I also think im going to temp till af is due...so 2 days more...cant believe i found out a whole week before af was due :dohh:Click to expand...

Haha! That's amazing! I didn't realize your Lp was so long!!


----------



## pdxmom

Disneybaby26 said:


> pdxmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disneybaby26 said:
> 
> 
> Sonia- I would say 6 weeks love, and i can't link my chart right now but I only temped for 3 days after my positive (until AF was due) and there was definite fluctuation. You have every right to be anxious but try not to worry too much!
> 
> I also think im going to temp till af is due...so 2 days more...cant believe i found out a whole week before af was due :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> Haha! That's amazing! I didn't realize your Lp was so long!!Click to expand...

heheh Yup 16 days lp... :dohh:


----------



## pdxmom

Totally irritated with my dr ofc...they landed up not calling with my results...i know they dr is going thro some personal stuff but wth...i thought if they saw a positive blood report tht would mean calling and informing...kinda nervous...but soo many tests cant b wrong can they ?????


----------



## Disneybaby26

pdxmom said:


> Totally irritated with my dr ofc...they landed up not calling with my results...i know they dr is going thro some personal stuff but wth...i thought if they saw a positive blood report tht would mean calling and informing...kinda nervous...but soo many tests cant b wrong can they ?????

Noooo, I would think not!! There's nothing that bothers me more than a doctor like that. Even if they are having issues there should be nurses/staff to take care of the patients and give results! Are you going to go back tomorrow anyway?? I admire your willpower to stay away from the FRER/digi but that's have results right away!! ;) hehe


----------



## clynn11

I guarantee a digi will show positive for you, Sonia! Go out and get the new conception indicator one!!! I wanna see what it says  your wondfos are so dark compared to everyone else's i've seen for 10 and 11dpo testing. I am saying TWINS! lol


----------



## clynn11

Happy 8 weeks Julie!


----------



## pdxmom

Well girls i went out and got frers.....i didnt find digis :( and i can back and read Cassidys mess of the pregnancy indicator thingie..wat is tht???


----------



## clynn11

They used to only be available in the UK but they are finally available in the US. It's like an extra sensitive digi, it tells you how many weeks pregnant your hCG is averaged too, like it will either show '1-2 weeks' , '2-3 weeks' , or '3+ weeks', keep in mind it's a CONCEPTION indicator, so you would add 2 weeks onto that to get 3-4 weeks, 4-5 weeks, or 5+ weeks.


----------



## wavescrash

Julie - Cute bump.

Two more days until my doctor appointment. SO looking forward to Wednesday. I just want to get the request form for my anatomy scan so I can schedule that appointment already.

I've been having this heel pain since Friday (I'm guessing plantar fasciitis) and it makes work more of a pain than it already is. Speaking of work... I want to walk out on my job so bad these days. The stress from work alone is unreal.


----------



## morganwhite7

Oooh can't wait to see two big fat pink lines on that FRER this morning Sonia!!! :)

And Waves I feel the same. And DH is at home, sleeping. Like wtf I am DYING here, no ones understand how hard it is to just get out of bed!! Lol.. and not only the physical stuff but my hormones are wild right now, I end up wanting to ring multiple people's necks by the end of the day!!! Lol. Can't wait to see your scan, hopefully they do another 3D, that is so cool.


----------



## Disneybaby26

Rachel- I just showed DH your video... I wish I could have recorded his face!! LOL!


----------



## jury3

Lol I just showed DW! She kept going "woah!" Lol she said to tell you thank you for posting that Rachel lol


----------



## frsttimemama

Sonia, can't wait for your results! I can't believe they never called with your betas. Geesh!


----------



## frsttimemama

clynn11 said:


> They used to only be available in the UK but they are finally available in the US. It's like an extra sensitive digi, it tells you how many weeks pregnant your hCG is averaged too, like it will either show '1-2 weeks' , '2-3 weeks' , or '3+ weeks', keep in mind it's a CONCEPTION indicator, so you would add 2 weeks onto that to get 3-4 weeks, 4-5 weeks, or 5+ weeks.

That sounds awesome!


----------



## pdxmom

Here u go :cloud9:


----------



## jury3

Sonia that test is so dark!!!! Rainbow baby!!!!! Congrats I'm so happy for you!!!


----------



## wavescrash

YAY Sonia!!!!!!!!! So so so so happy for you and your rainbow baby. FX it's a super-sticky lil bean for you <3


----------



## Disneybaby26

What a nice dark line!! Congrats woman, couldn't be happier for you!! :)


----------



## pdxmom

OK so went and got bloodwork done again today...now again wait till tomorrow if they dont call me today either...ill feel soo much better to c both results together tht way the anxiety of the numbers doubling or not goes away :) ...


----------



## BubsMom17

Yay Sonia!!!! Those lines are awesome! I could not be happier for you! <3


----------



## morganwhite7

Woohoo Sonia! Any time yet for tomorrow? Oh I hope you get to hear both, that will be so reasssuring!!


----------



## pdxmom

morganwhite7 said:


> Woohoo Sonia! Any time yet for tomorrow? Oh I hope you get to hear both, that will be so reasssuring!!

Ya i have an app @2 pm pst...and i should defenitely hear both results tomorrow...woke up with a cold today...so didnt temp...everytime i sneeze i feel alil bit of fear :dohh:


----------



## morganwhite7

Awh don't worry! Just pray- it is all you can do!! I am so happy for you. :)
Will they be able to tell you tomorrow if it's for sure intrauterine?


----------



## pdxmom

morganwhite7 said:


> Awh don't worry! Just pray- it is all you can do!! I am so happy for you. :)
> Will they be able to tell you tomorrow if it's for sure intrauterine?

No i dont think tht really possible until my forst ultrasound bcos with my first pregnancy my numbers had more than doubled and yet it was an ectopic and with the second they didnt double...however i have a gud positive feeling about this pregnancy and im really trying to keep a positive mind about it...prayers r always on my mind:kiss:


----------



## Cowgirl07

Prayers sent for you Sonia! I am sure you will be fine postive thoughts.


----------



## morganwhite7

Sonia as long as you are feeling okay and the numbers rise well, I'd say it's safe to relax. Although I definitely know how hard that is for a rainbow mama!! :)


----------



## goldstns

love it sonia!!!!


----------



## pdxmom

Emily i remember u having a sinus infection the week u got your bfp...do u remember what u did to help yourself????


----------



## wavescrash

I wish I could find the list of safe meds while pregnant from my OB's office during my last pregnancy :( 

However I just found this link: https://www.babycenter.com/0_chart-over-the-counter-medications-during-pregnancy_1486462.bc

These are safe to take for colds: Guaifenesin, an expectorant (Hytuss, Mucinex, Naldecon Senior EX, Robitussin)
Dextromethorphan, a cough suppressant (Benylin Adult, Robitussin Maximum Strength Cough, Scot-Tussin DM, Vicks 44 Cough Relief)
Guaifenesin plus dextromethorphan (Benylin Expectorant, Robitussin DM, Vicks 44E)
Cough drops
Vicks VapoRub

Not safe to take:
Cold remedies that contain alcohol
The decongestants pseudoephedrine and phenylephrine, which can affect blood flow to the placenta


----------



## pdxmom

Thanks Amanda...I'm just so afraid to take anything before talking to my dr...drinking some ginger tea now...hopefully tht shud soothe my throat :(


----------



## TTCaWee1

Aww glad DH and DW liked it!! I watched it again today at work and was showing my coworkers. 

Sonia- great lines!! I know this is your take home baby!!


----------



## pdxmom

what video r u guys talking about???y dont i see it????:shrug:


----------



## Disneybaby26

Rachel put a video on page 73...it's incredible!!


----------



## MrsAmk

I'm feeling so nervous for tomorrow. I have another u/s and I'll be 5w 3d. Even though I know many ppl don't see a baby/hb yet at this point, I feel like I def. should since we saw the gestational sac and very very light yolk sac at 4w 6d. Lord, bring me peace and help me give it all to You! I am just a wreck.

P.S. I just realized and am so sorry I havent been on here much, and when I do Ive been just talking about me. I feel selfish. I am praying for you girls.


----------



## morganwhite7

Molly do not feel that way! It is a tough, scary, LONG first few weeks! And we are here for support, so it makes sense to come vent for a moment about baby things. We get it :)

I think that you will see a nice sac. Just a little dot, but that is expected. Here's a link to 5w ultrasounds, may ease your mind a bit!

https://www.countdownmypregnancy.com/photos-ultrasounds/gallery_week.php?w=5


----------



## MrsAmk

Thank you


----------



## TTCaWee1

Sonia my OB paper say for first tri - Claritin, Zyrtec, benadryl, netti pot, saline spray, Tylenol. 
Second tri - you can add Tylenol allergy, Tylenol cold, robitussin or delsym, cough drops

But I'm sure there are more. I'll look for my list from the RE. I think it's longer


----------



## TTCaWee1

Ok my RE paperwork says throat lozenges or cough drops, chloraseptic throat spray, robitussin or robitussin dm, Afrin twice a day for 3 days only, and Tylenol cold or sinus...

I'd dry saline or a netti pot or robitussin


----------



## morganwhite7

^Netti pots rock. Totally weird, but totally awesome! lol


----------



## BubsMom17

Sonia - I ended up needing anti-biotics for my sinus infection... but I used Tylenol for discomfort, plus I used a saline nasal spray with a nozzle that you can shoot into your nose and the pressure pushes everything out of you sinuses! I was amazing! Plus lots of lemon zinger tea.

I have also used zyrtec the whole time... and I did with Danny too. I have chronic post-nasal drip and allergy induced asthma so I have to keep my allergies in check. My doc said benedryl, claritin and zyrtec are safe choices (assuming you are not taking above the recommended dosage). 

I hope you feel better my dear!!! :hugs:


----------



## wavescrash

Had my OB appointment this morning. Gained 8lbs so far this pregnancy which I'm happy about. I was underweight to begin with thanks to taking Adderall before TTC. I lost so much weight on that :/ I'm not even at my normal pre-pregnancy weight from before I had Hannah. So anyway, I was happy to see I gained more weight from last time.

Heartbeat was 144bpm :) I go back for my next monthly appointment on Oct 23rd. I'll be 20 weeks then! Goodness!!

Finally, my doctor said the ultrasound doctor wanted to follow-up at 18 weeks to check on the 3 placental cysts they found at 13 weeks. She (my OB) then made the comment about scheduling that 4 weeks from now (if you recall, she wanted to change my due date from 3/12 to 3/21). She asked if I had any questions and I said, "Well yeah... the ultrasound doctor said she would agree with my original due date of 3/12 which would mean the scan should be in 2 weeks, not 4 so which is it?" She asked again if I was sure about my LMP and I said I was. She told me she'd check those images from my last scan and go from there. She comes back and says she agrees to change my due date back to March 12 (which I tried to convince her of last time lol) so my ultrasound can be in 2 weeks. She gave me the request form for it and I called the place as soon as I got home. I was hoping to get an appointment exactly 2 weeks from now but they didn't have openings so *my anatomy/gender scan is set for Tuesday October 15th at 1:00pm. 20 days from now!* I'm so excited y'all. SO excited.


----------



## goldstns

feel better Sonia!!! Sounds like these girls have you covered!

Well, Im an now headed to my 3rd OBGYN for this pregnancy. I would say it is time to leave my current OBGYN when, for the second time, I have left her office crying! DH HATES her too!! I have been working SO hard on taking care of myself and my gestational Diabetes. I have been pricking my finger like 7x a day, all my numbers look GREAT except my fasting, which I am trying to make better, but that one is hard to improve. She wanted to give me NO credit for what I have been doing, instead she told me that I probably really have type 2 diabetes and that by the end of this pregnancy I will probably be on insulin and meds for the issue. And then I ask her to give me info for a dietitian so I can make sure I am doing the best I can possibly do because I want to do this for me and Alia and she said she doesn't know any one and doesn't think I need to go to one... its just trial and error. She said and after the first few weeks it will get easier because I will be done with my sugar withdraw and my ankles must be getting better because I stopped eating chips and such....ummm I DONT EAT CHIPS OR MUCH SWEETS! My DH was about to smack her. Anyways, I am done with her, off to a new doc on Wed next week.... hopefully my third one is a charm!


----------



## wavescrash

Oh wow, what a cold, rude woman :( I'm sorry you had to deal with that. I can't even imagine. This is my 3rd OB this pregnancy too but so far I have no complaints. Hopefully this next one will be THE one for you <3


----------



## BubsMom17

goldstns said:


> feel better Sonia!!! Sounds like these girls have you covered!
> 
> Well, Im an now headed to my 3rd OBGYN for this pregnancy. I would say it is time to leave my current OBGYN when, for the second time, I have left her office crying! DH HATES her too!! I have been working SO hard on taking care of myself and my gestational Diabetes. I have been pricking my finger like 7x a day, all my numbers look GREAT except my fasting, which I am trying to make better, but that one is hard to improve. She wanted to give me NO credit for what I have been doing, instead she told me that I probably really have type 2 diabetes and that by the end of this pregnancy I will probably be on insulin and meds for the issue. And then I ask her to give me info for a dietitian so I can make sure I am doing the best I can possibly do because I want to do this for me and Alia and she said she doesn't know any one and doesn't think I need to go to one... its just trial and error. She said and after the first few weeks it will get easier because I will be done with my sugar withdraw and my ankles must be getting better because I stopped eating chips and such....ummm I DONT EAT CHIPS OR MUCH SWEETS! My DH was about to smack her. Anyways, I am done with her, off to a new doc on Wed next week.... hopefully my third one is a charm!

You know you are not the first person I have spoken to with GD who says their doctors are awful to them... it's like they think you need to be scolded or something into getting your numbers right...

Do they have you on any meds or are you controlling with diet only?


----------



## jury3

Molly-I'm pretty sure the majority of us only talked about ourselves for at least the first few weeks after we found out. It is such a nerve-wracking and scary time. That's what we are here for! I will have my fingers crossed tight for you tomorrow, I'm sure it will all be fine :)

Netti pots...I hate them! They work well, but I gag about fifty times in the process lol Not a fan of that!

Nikki-I'm so sorry...it's so hard to find someone who is understanding and treats you like a person these days! I am exploring options with obs as well. I doubt I will find it unless I use a midwife, but I'm hoping for someone who can let me labor in a normal room and/or at least not have to be forced to lay on the bed for the birth. Current doc says I'll have to labor in the c-section room and will have to give birth laying down on the table. I'm sure it's common practice, but it sucks! Even if they would let me move around for birth or use a tub I'd be ok with it. ..twins...

Waves-My next appointment is on Oct 23 too! We will only hear hbs that day though, no u/s until our 20 week in december...so far away!


----------



## morganwhite7

Waves- I'd make a ticker for the 20 days! Lol that is SOOOO exciting. :)

Haha I have 18 days til the 2nd trimester!! That is so crazy to me. And tomorrow if they schedule my next appt in a month, which I expect, I will be going around the 23rd too! THAT day I will get my gender scan appt!! (@ 17 weeks) Ahh! Lol I am SO STOKED for that.. Either boy or girl would be a wonderful surprise!


----------



## morganwhite7

I forget if I've already posted this, but I LOVE it. Strongly recommend to all you visual preparers LOL it's like my lifeline, replaced my ovulation charts!

https://www.justmommies.com/pregnancy_calendar.php


----------



## TTCaWee1

Just made it Facebook official....


----------



## clynn11

So exciting Rachel!!! I don't think you would have been able to hide it for much longer anyways ;) lol


----------



## jury3

Rachel-That's so exciting!!!! I can not freaking wait to be far enough along to tell everyone! It's so hard keeping it a secret. I'm sure people at work think I'm such a loser. It's my first year at this school so no one knows me. I'm behind on all my work bc I'm too tired and nauseous to do anything, I've called in sick 3 days and had doc appointments a few times and I sit around all day bc I feel like I might barf...I can't wait to be like "no, I don't really suck, I'm just pregnant!" lol

Morgan-You have shared before and I reference it all the time! lol I actually just used it before checking bnb to see how far along I would be in March.

I can take 12 weeks total of leave in a 12 month period per FMLA. That means some time in March would be the earliest I could take off...So, I'm really scared now that I will be put on bed rest before then. I will be 31 weeks the second week in March. I really hope I can make it at least that far!!!


----------



## pdxmom

so after hearing my results today im kinda feeling better and now i think ill put my pregnancy ticker???? 
Oh and i forgot to mention...the doc told me my due date today...i was too afraid to use the online calculator and its 5th of june ...MY BIRTHDAY!!!!! thats crazy...this has to b my take home baby :happydance:


----------



## Cowgirl07

What a lovely birthday present!


----------



## clynn11

Oooo hopefully ill be right behind you sonia!! If I get preg this month ill be due june 11th :)


----------



## pdxmom

Yaaay for to b june babies :)


----------



## Disneybaby26

Sonia- that's great!! A birthday baby!! :)

Rachel- DH has had a rash on his trunk since Sunday, like little tiny red pin pricks that he says are itchy. I thought it was from a new golf shirt that he hadnt washed before he wore but now it's gone on 5 days and it's starting to worry me a bit. He did have a cough/cold this past weekend so I'm thinking maybe viral? I'm nervous about catching it now bc were on vacation and DTD obvi. What do you think?


----------



## jury3

Sonia! A poppyseed!!!


----------



## goldstns

how awesome sonia!!!!!


----------



## goldstns

Emily- That is interesting that you have heard that before. I find it interesting because this Dr. has a 4/5 star rating... but I would FOR SURE give her 1 star! So I bet shes great until GD comes along. She has been NO help about my GD except to tell me "you don't need to see a dietitian, its all about trial and error with food, and I am sure you will be on insulin by the end of your pregnancy anyways" ... so that is all I have learned. I am currently trying to do it with food alone. The "after meals" readings are great! but my morning "fasting" numbers aren't good (I need bellow 95 and I am averaging 100). I am not sure there is a way to fix that number because its fasting... (I can't "fast" better). So I might end up on meds/insulin for that fasting number. However today I am going to see my endocrinologist I worked closely with for many years because of my hormone imbalance. I love her so hopefully she will give me a boost of confidence and I know she has a dietitian for me to see. Then with her expertise she will tell me what I need to do.


----------



## goldstns

Question for Emily and those that have had a baby before- So I am now about 24 weeks preggo.... I have found that I am NOT hungry. Like I am pushing myself to eat. I am not sure if it is because of my change in diet because of the GD or what. But For dinner last night I was full and stopped eating after like 2-3oz chicken and like 1/2-1 cup broccoli. This morning I brought 8 oz yogurt and I could barely eat half of the yogurt. Is this normal??


----------



## clynn11

Happy 10 weeks Kara!!!!!


----------



## Disneybaby26

Awe thanks Cassidy-getting there!! :)


----------



## TTCaWee1

Hey ladies -

Nikki - not sure if I said this before, but how awful of your doc to treat you that way. That makes me mad. I'd find a new one too. And to tell you that you will prob end up on insulin anyways?? First of all, for type 2 dm, usually it is managed by diet, exercise and ORAL meds. Second of all, a lot of women get gd and its gone after birth. I think you are doing a great job and honestly, a bgl of 100 isn't horrible and you shouldn't beat yourself up over it. Grrrr

Sonia - yay for a birthday baby!! I'm due 6 days before mine. Mine is 4/20...haha 

Kara - rashes are hard....I consider all rashes contagious because they freak me out. Maybe it's a heat rash? Is it on both sides of his body? Any blisters or fluid filled bumps? 

Leaving for my last u/s in a bit....next one will be the anatomy scan....I hope this all goes by quick. Oh yeah and I have been sooooo dizzy lately, especially if I get up too quickly....everything kinda fades out then I can refocus...its normal though, I just need to slow down


----------



## wavescrash

goldstns said:


> Question for Emily and those that have had a baby before- So I am now about 24 weeks preggo.... I have found that I am NOT hungry. Like I am pushing myself to eat. I am not sure if it is because of my change in diet because of the GD or what. But For dinner last night I was full and stopped eating after like 2-3oz chicken and like 1/2-1 cup broccoli. This morning I brought 8 oz yogurt and I could barely eat half of the yogurt. Is this normal??

I don't recall anything like that other than my first trimester when I was too nauseous to eat lol. I would say it may have something to do with the GD/diet changes. I think I've heard that eating healthier will make you feel full faster but I'm a horrible eater so I don't know if that's true lol. If you're worried about baby getting nutrients, just make sure you're still taking prenatals.


----------



## wavescrash

morganwhite7 said:


> Waves- I'd make a ticker for the 20 days! Lol that is SOOOO exciting. :)
> 
> Haha I have 18 days til the 2nd trimester!! That is so crazy to me. And tomorrow if they schedule my next appt in a month, which I expect, I will be going around the 23rd too! THAT day I will get my gender scan appt!! (@ 17 weeks) Ahh! Lol I am SO STOKED for that.. Either boy or girl would be a wonderful surprise!

I tried but lilypie didn't have anything that suited it and they're the only website I saw that has mini-sized tickers like the ones I use in my sig now.


----------



## Disneybaby26

TTCaWee1 said:


> Hey ladies -
> 
> Nikki - not sure if I said this before, but how awful of your doc to treat you that way. That makes me mad. I'd find a new one too. And to tell you that you will prob end up on insulin anyways?? First of all, for type 2 dm, usually it is managed by diet, exercise and ORAL meds. Second of all, a lot of women get gd and its gone after birth. I think you are doing a great job and honestly, a bgl of 100 isn't horrible and you shouldn't beat yourself up over it. Grrrr
> 
> Sonia - yay for a birthday baby!! I'm due 6 days before mine. Mine is 4/20...haha
> 
> Kara - rashes are hard....I consider all rashes contagious because they freak me out. Maybe it's a heat rash? Is it on both sides of his body? Any blisters or fluid filled bumps?
> 
> Leaving for my last u/s in a bit....next one will be the anatomy scan....I hope this all goes by quick. Oh yeah and I have been sooooo dizzy lately, especially if I get up too quickly....everything kinda fades out then I can refocus...its normal though, I just need to slow down

No, just like flat red dots, it was before we left so who knows...my throats on fire now so I'm sure ill be sick in no time. Ugh. Seems to be pretty much only on his stomach, a little on his biceps.


----------



## BubsMom17

Nikki - Your appetite will fluctuate. No matter what though, baby is going to take what it needs. If your sugars are evening out and your aren't having spikes and dips, you may notice your appetite changing as well.

My biggest weight jump was at 25 weeks, and I guarantee you I wasn't at my hungriest stage! Right now I am dealing with having NO appetite during the day, but STARVING at night!
I would say you'll start to get hungry again at around 28-30 weeks. Babies grow A LOT at that time.
I make myself eat during the day, but it never sounds apprealing. Then before bed, BAM! I could eat everything in the house!

The girls I know who have GD say eating two spoon fulls of pb before bed helps with their numbers in the morning. Or, eating a handful of nuts.


----------



## MrsAmk

So I had an u/s today at 5w3d, and still there is only a gestational sac and yolk sac :( I know it's still early, but I know my hcg must be really high by now and expected to see a fetal pole. The sac measured 6w3d, so shouldn't I have seen a baby by now??


----------



## Disneybaby26

What are your numbers? It's still really early and you still may not see anything bc Rh pole would be SOOO small!! When are they repeating?


----------



## clynn11

Molly- just a few positive posts i've found with women who were in your situation. Don't lose hope, it's still EARLY!

"I had a transvag ultrasound at 6 weeks 2 days and everything measured perfectly but no heartbeat yet. I was told this was normal and not to worry. Now I'm 8 weeks 3 days and our little bean has grown well and has a heartbeat! I understand your fears! I had a miscarriage previous to this and it seemed that everybody getting ultrasounds at 6 weeks had heartbeats. Hang in there! :) :)"

"With our first daughter we went in at 6w6d and there was no heartbeat. A week later there it was! 6 weeks is super early for a heartbeat anyway. The range is 6-8 wks to initially hear it - so 6 is on the low end. Good luck!"

"My first u/s was at 6 weeks 5 day (done vaginally) . My specialist told me a day or two earlier and we wouldn't have been able to see it. Not sure if it was a vaginal u/s (more detail) or abdominal (less detail), but the quality of the machine makes a big difference too. "

"Same thing happened to me. Was 6w3d and there was no heartbeat. Went back 13 days later and there was an amazing heartbeat and baby was growing right on schedule :) I'm sure the same thing will happen for you, too."

"I had an ultrasound at 6 wks 1 day & OB\GYN said there was no heartbeat she could see nor could she identify any parts of the baby, only the gestational sac. I had my next US at exactly 8 wks & didn't need to wait for the doc to even say anything. Even though I have no experience as this is my first, it was instanly apparent that there was a baby in the sac & its little heart was flickering; the heart beat was so clear!! The growth in those 2 weeks was Amazing!"

"My first U/S was at 6w 2d and we saw both sacs and a fetal pole, but no heartbeat. I was really nervous and anxious for the next week, but when I went back at 7w 2d you could see the heart flickering away and we even got to hear it! I know it is easier said than done, but try and relax until your next appointment, 6 weeks is still really early!"

"The same thing happened with my last DD. I went in and measured 6w 4d and they only saw a gestational sac and yolk sac. I spent the next two weeks worrying and constantly checking toilet paper for blood. Two weeks later her heartbeat was nice and strong. She is a healthy 2 year old now. These babies grow at their own pace, not on a doctor's timeline."

So DON'T WORRY (easier said than done, I know). :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## jury3

Nikki-My nutritionist and my ob have both said that avoid processed foods, fast food and white flour is the best way to avoid GB. My ob said to basically eat like a diabetic. So I would say try to eat 5-6 small meals a day and avoid those things. Don't be too hard on yourself, your doctor sounds like a jerk.


----------



## jury3

Molly-I wouldn't worry yet. What did your doc say? When do you have another one?


----------



## morganwhite7

Hey hey hey!! 

Happy 10 weeks Kara! :)

Rachel- I get faint too upon standing, just gotta take it slow lol trust me before too long you'll be moving like an old lady and waddling back and forth!! LOL 

No JULIE will be waddling!! Totally JK.. I'd have a super-waddle any day for 2 ;)

AFM- I have heart palpitations so had to get an EKG done today, to make sure things aren't worrisome. I have been having INTENSE heart murmurs lately, along with the dizzy spells. Also got SEVEN viles of blood drawn, ugh I HATE THAT! Lol. Oh and somehow lost 3 pounds since last week's appointment, so they need me to make sure I try to gain some here soon. I was 120 before Jaxon, 152 max during, 130 @ post-partum appt, 115 last week and 112 today. So sounds like it isn't too bad? And I HATE when they tell me to eat something. Like REALLY, ALL I ever do is try to find foods that are nutrient-packed (...or sound good :blush:) so that I am at least eating SOMETHING! I am not stupid, I'm aware that babies need nutrients! Haha so sorry, rant over. 

Our midwife is AMAZING (Dr. Miracle! :D) and after we discussed birthing options (which she said I CAN have a c-section if I'd like!!!) and lots of other junk I had saved to ask her, she said "Oh well do you just wanna to go ahead and SEE that bean again today? Will that make Dad's day?!" I was like HECK YEAH!! She just asked out of nowhere, knowing Aaron wasn't there 2 days ago when I got to see! So yeah, she did another. We saw her wriggling all around again. AND IN 3D! It was so cool and DH was crying. I love it when he does that, like when we found out Jaxon was a boy, he just sobbed. Boys don't do that often, it's so cute. 

Still set for 4/20 of 2014 lol.. YAHOOO! I love knowing THE day. So awesome. Also, my next appt is October 24th, just like I thought. So we all have them the same week. I love this! :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2141.jpg
File size: 33.4 KB
Views: 8


----------



## MrsAmk

Disneybaby26 said:


> What are your numbers? It's still really early and you still may not see anything bc Rh pole would be SOOO small!! When are they repeating?

I didnt get labs done today, but 4 days ago it was 5,527. He told me to come back in two weeks but theres no way I'll be able to wait that long! Might go to the local womens clinic.


----------



## morganwhite7

And Molly like I said, my hCG was FOUR TIMES what yours is, and they saw the same. DO NOT worry! One week and you'll be able to see it all, heartbeat included! :)

15,000 and they saw NOTHING but a tiny sac, barely able to call it a "pregnancy". I was told "threatened ectopic".


----------



## morganwhite7

BTW- I know that pic sucks, here is another. The regular ultrasound looked worse than the one from Tuesday bc she was laying on her side instead of back. So she didn't have the classic teddy graham outline.

Creepy right?! Like wtf is that lol..
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0620.jpg
File size: 24.7 KB
Views: 9


----------



## TTCaWee1

Molly - it's growing so that's a positive. I'm sure all is fine and your bean just wants to make an appearance. 

My next appt is oct 24th too!! No ultrasound though, just to see the dr. Baby looked great! Was dancing all over. Saw a nub sticking straight up...boy?? Maybe? We won't find out till right before Thanksgiving.


----------



## clynn11

Rachel, I feel boy for you.

I'm going with girl for Kara, Morgan, and Waves.

Julie i'm saying boy/girl (although the psychic may prove right again!)

Sonia i'm gonna say TWINS! lol. But we'll wait until her first u/s before I make any more guesses ;)


----------



## morganwhite7

Yeah I don't think I get another ultrasound until anatomy scan.. Which will be around November 21st (nurse said they try for EXACTLY 4 weeks) so EXCITED for that week!

And as much as I would LOVE a girl, and have CONVINCED myself that it is a girl.. I am secretly hoping for a boy. I just think it is so important to have a boy first to learn to respect girls. Like my little brother is the baby and has trouble with that since he always had big sisters you know? Idk. I also would rather play in the dirt than have to spend a million dollars on frilly things, which if we have a princess, she will definitely "need". ;) So I hope I don't sound like a selfish beotch, lol, just being honest. I just want a momma's boy!


----------



## jury3

Morgan-I'm sure I will have a major waddle...probably at like 20 weeks lol Cool pictures! That's so amazing :)

Cassidy-Yeah, I'm thinking either boy/girl or girl/girl...

That would be so funny if we had 2 people with twins on here! Come one Sonia! lol


----------



## BubsMom17

Molly this is exactly why my doctor's office doesn't do scans until 7/8 weeks. If something can't be seen before then, it causes needless worry! Everything will be fine! Try not to stress unless you start to get something to be worried about, OK?


----------



## BubsMom17

Oh I waddle like a duck. I try not to, but my back feels so unstable I can't help it! My hips are so rigid when I stand up it's miserable!

Oh well! Not long to go now right? Next week is my last full work week! YAYYYY!!!!


----------



## clynn11

Did you go early or late with Danny?? I can't believe you're getting soooo close!


----------



## BubsMom17

clynn11 said:


> Did you go early or late with Danny?? I can't believe you're getting soooo close!

Early! I started having contractions and was dilated and effaced at 37.5 weeks, and he was born 10 days before his due date at 38.5 weeks!


----------



## wavescrash

MrsAmk said:


> So I had an u/s today at 5w3d, and still there is only a gestational sac and yolk sac :( I know it's still early, but I know my hcg must be really high by now and expected to see a fetal pole. The sac measured 6w3d, so shouldn't I have seen a baby by now??

Early on my hcg was 41,000 and they still didn't see a fetal pole. It's so hard to see things accurately early on


----------



## goldstns

well ladies- I can finally say im happy I went to my endrocronologist.... she is great! She said she disagree with most the stuff my doc was saying. She said she tested me for diabetes before my pregnancy and I didn't have it... so it is just gestational, not type 2. She is the best. she calmed me down and I feel good finally!


----------



## jury3

Nikki that's so great to hear!!! I'm glad she made you feel better! The last thing you need to do is stress...

Emily- yay! I can't wait to be off work and close to meeting my babies!


----------



## Disneybaby26

Hey girls! Can one of you post the link to the doppler site? I think were cavingggggg...lol


----------



## wavescrash

Disneybaby26 said:



> Hey girls! Can one of you post the link to the doppler site? I think were cavingggggg...lol

This is the one we have... think it's the same as Morgan.

https://www.clinicalguard.com/sonoline-handheld-pocket-fetal-doppler-p-174.html


----------



## pdxmom

EEEkkkk Emily you're sooo close.....:happydance: first baby of our thread coming up :)

Amanda...already scheduling anatomy scan...wow...where is all this time flying....i just hope hope hope my time flies too...everyday seems to b the length of a week right now :dohh:


----------



## wavescrash

I know... 18 days to go! I'm sure it's going to crawl by slowly but then it'll be here and seem like the time flew by. The beginning weeks went super slow for me and then before I knew it, I'm here at 16 weeks, roughly a month away from being halfway through my pregnancy and I'm not sure when or how I got here. You'll feel that way too, before you know it!


----------



## TTCaWee1

I got the sonoline B from eBay. Just make sure you get it from a US seller


----------



## jury3

I'm tempted to cave and get a doppler too...it's so hard. I'm still nauseous, so I assume they are ok but how do I really know? I won't get to hear their hbs until Oct 23rd which is forever away (26 days to be exact)! 
My gender scan is 82 days away...which is also forever away!!! 

Sonia-I totally get what you are saying. The days literally crawl by. I feel like I should already be past 12 weeks lol 23 days though....(notice all my countdowns lol)

I kind of had a breakdown this morning. I'm so overwhelmed with work. We have so many demands and so much paperwork and I'm new in my position. So, I feel like I am really struggling to catch up. So, I pretty much cried the first hour I was here...luckily it was my plan time so I didn't have kids lol Probably a hormone thing, but it's just so hard. I'm so tired and feel like crap. I have no time to work and when I do I feel horrible. I need a week off just to catch up I feel like...

We went to the Meet the Midwives at the birth center last night. They don't deliver multiples, but I wasn't shocked by that. She did offer the names of nurses to talk to at my hospital, gave me the name of a CNM in another hospital and said she would look into what some of the different hospitals require. I'm ok delivering at a hospital, I just want a little more freedom to move around. So, I think we will call a few people and see what we can do. DW and I also agreed that I could labor at home for a while and maybe have a doula or mw there to monitor. At least I'd be comfortable part of the time. My luck I'll get preeclampsia or something like that and have to deliver by emergency c-section anyway and it will have been a waste of my time lol


----------



## BubsMom17

pdxmom said:


> EEEkkkk Emily you're sooo close.....:happydance: first baby of our thread coming up :)
> 
> Amanda...already scheduling anatomy scan...wow...where is all this time flying....i just hope hope hope my time flies too...everyday seems to b the length of a week right now :dohh:

Yep I have my weekly midwife visit today. We might do a scan to check on his size and his breathing, which I'm sure will be just fine.

I am starting to get a little crampy with a lot of (painless) Braxton Hicks (practice contractions that don't affect the cerviz in case people don't know what they are), so the winds of change may be starting to blow! Could be just a few weeks now! Eeeekkk!!! 

The boy's room will be finished this weekend, so I'll post a pic once it's all finished! I won't feel ready for baby until his crib is set up, even though he won't be in it for several months. It's all mental!


----------



## pdxmom

Emily have u guys already picked a name????have u mentioned it here and ive forgotten ????:dohh:

Julie ur brave to think of being at home as long as u can in labour....id b so nervous with 2 of them jumping around and pushing to come out tht ill want to b a hospital...:haha:


----------



## Cowgirl07

Sonia-You have a poppy seed now! 
Julie-I would be at the hospital so fast, good for you!


----------



## jury3

Emily-That's so exciting! I can't believe it's that time already!
Can't wait to see the room :)

Once I'm really in labor, then we will be at the hospital. While I'm just starting to labor, that could be a while so there's no reason I have to be in a hospital the whole time. Plus I don't want them putting their fingers in my vag to check me all the time. Plus, if I am being forced to labor in a surgical room...yeah, I'll labor where I'm comfortable for as long as I can. Labor progresses better when you are comfortable. If we can find a hospital that won't force me to labor in the c-section room, then that might be a little different. I just had this wonderful idea of what I wanted labor/birth to be like and I feel like I'm losing all control of that. It'll be different if something happens and I have to have a c-section, but if I can go into labor on my own and have them naturally, then I'd like to still have some of the things I feel are important to me and to my babies. Obviously I want them to be monitored and make sure they are ok, but if I'm calm and comfortable they are more likely to be calm and comfortable when they are born. That's all lol


----------



## TTCaWee1

Julie - I say cave and get one lol but that's just because I think it's awesome to have. And I don't even use it very often. I've only used it a few times but I'll prob use it more, like weekly, since I don't have another scan until right before Thanksgiving.....I can always use the machine at work but I don't want to "accidentally" see the gender without DH. 

Emily that is so exciting that you are so close. Do you co-sleep or have a sleeper in your room? I think we'll get a bassinet or something small for our room for the first few months....

I am making fried shrimp right now and it is going to be glorious. Oh and I bought some pumpkin pie yogurt...I hope it is delicious....I'm going to try it tomorrow. So my friend gave me sooooo much baby stuff today - a car seat, Medela pump, boppy, toys, maternity clothes...a play saucer...just a ton of stuff. I've been crampy the last 2 days but I think it's stretching. Also my pregnancy brain has kicked in...I keep forgetting common things and putting things in random places. :haha: I'm sure it's only going to get worse. 

I hope everyone is doing well!! I'm home watching a Back to the Future marathon


----------



## Disneybaby26

Julie- I'm so sorry you're having a tough time right now, it will get better!! I cant imagine Having a job like that and your mind and stomach must be racung constantly at the thiught of all this news!! i think your doing great! Big big hugs!!xx

Rachel- do you have pictures from your scan yesterday? Mine is at 11+4, I like to see what baby will look like!! :)


----------



## TTCaWee1

Here are a few...I wish she would've gotten the ones when s/he was waving. But theres def a change from my 9 week scan!
 



Attached Files:







RACHEL H_4.jpg
File size: 35 KB
Views: 7









RACHEL H_5.jpg
File size: 36.4 KB
Views: 9









RACHEL 9 WKS_7.jpg
File size: 29 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Cowgirl07

Awe! so cute!


----------



## TTCaWee1

Here's another, you can see fingers and more of the "nub"


----------



## TTCaWee1

Any thoughts from you experienced ultrasound people? Do you think it's going to be a little weiner? I just feel like its a boy. And we definitely saw a prominent nub yesterday during the scan but I know that it can go either way. The ultrasound tech said that it was sticking straight up from every angle she looked but that it was too early to tell for sure.


----------



## Disneybaby26

Thank you!!!! I love them!! Eeeek I can't wait!!

I'm def thinking little boy too!! :) do you have your anatomy scan date yet?


----------



## TTCaWee1

Yep it's November 26th. I also go October 21st but just to see the dr


----------



## wavescrash

TTCaWee1 said:


> Any thoughts from you experienced ultrasound people? Do you think it's going to be a little weiner? I just feel like its a boy. And we definitely saw a prominent nub yesterday during the scan but I know that it can go either way. The ultrasound tech said that it was sticking straight up from every angle she looked but that it was too early to tell for sure.

Totally looks like a boy based off angle of the dangle lol.


----------



## brunettebimbo

I'd say boy too :)


----------



## TTCaWee1

Omg I have the worst headache of my life. Second night in a row. My head feels like its going to explode...trying not to take Tylenol. Any other suggestions? I'm going to put some heat on my neck but its pretty awful...ugh. I hope this isn't my payback for feeling so good lately


----------



## clynn11

<3 Hope you feel better Rachel! <3


----------



## wavescrash

TTCaWee1 said:


> Omg I have the worst headache of my life. Second night in a row. My head feels like its going to explode...trying not to take Tylenol. Any other suggestions? I'm going to put some heat on my neck but its pretty awful...ugh. I hope this isn't my payback for feeling so good lately

Honestly the only thing that knocks my nasty pregnancy headaches (my OB even recommended it last night when I called her pretty certain that I was dying from a migraine) is 2 extra-strength Tylenol with Coke (or any caffeine really.) I'll do that and then lay in bed with a heat sock over my eyes (that's where my headaches tend to gravitate... and in my neck.) It works almost every single time.

That being said, I feel your pain. I've had nasty headaches all week. Probably due to work/stress/home but nonetheless, they suck.


----------



## wavescrash

UGH... I'm so beyond stressed out anymore, it's ridiculous. I'm not sure what the effects of stress are on pregnancy but I'm hoping this little one is doing okay in there. I snapped at my mother this morning who in turn snapped back. I was at work all day and didn't have to see her but apparently she was in a bitchy mood ever since.

Back in July we moved out of our apartment and in with a sort-of relative of OH's. My mom had the girls for the weekend while we moved in and got everything situated. Well our 2nd day there, I freaked over a bunch of things and didn't feel like it was a decent environment to bring my kids into. Looking back, we probably should have stayed but oh well. The sort-of relative had a ton of cats and they weren't exactly the neatest of people but OH had cleaned their house up pretty well prior to us moving our stuff in.

So I freaked about certain things at their house and decided to move in with my parents instead and that's why we're now here. The day we moved our stuff from their house to my parent's, my mom helped and freaked out over the mess in their house (it honestly wasn't that bad), the smell of the house (it didn't smell bad, honestly), all this stuff. She overreacted because we used to tell her just how horrible this person's house used to be. Hoarder-style. But lots of cleaning was done and they were keeping up on a good portion of it, so it was drastically improved but my mom is a drama queen and just started pretending she was gagging, pretending she couldn't breathe and then yelled at me for thinking of taking my kids over there. I swear, the woman over-reacted. It wasn't bad at all. It looked like a normal, clean house with some piles of mess in their living room (we were going to have our own, separate living room) but whatever.

Okay so fast-forward to this morning when I wake up and go downstairs and there's a pile of cat vomit in the kitchen. OH tells me that my step-dad stepped in it, wiped his foot off on the rug and walked away to eat breakfast and watch tv. Just left it sit. I couldn't put the baby down to play because it was there... so annoyed, I went to my mom's "smoking room" and simply said "When's the vomit going to be cleaned up because we can't let the baby walk around?" She said soon, that she was still trying to wake up (she'd been up well over a half hour) and I said, "OK, just asking because it's been there awhile." She said it wasn't there when she went to bed last night and I said, "I know... but it's been there since certain other people (meaning my stepdad) woke up. So I was just wondering." She snapped and said she'd clean it right then and I said it was fine, I'd take care of it... I was just wondering because she complained so much about Sue's (OH's sort-of relative) house. So she got all pissy for me comparing their houses but honestly... lately... Sue's house would have been in much better shape for us to live in so I'm not even sorry I said it. I'm tired of the BS here. Their laziness. All of it.

Supposedly one of my 2 cats has been peeing all over her smoke room. She locked them up in there over a month ago because they kept "terrorizing" her two cats and dog and one of them peed on a pile of clothes. So she says they're peeing all over the clothes back there and is demanding we get rid of one of them. I find this hilarious because HER 2 cats and dog are peeing throughout the house and vomiting throughout the house but continue to have free reign whereas mine get locked up and one of them has to go.

I'm just at my wits end with her, my stepdad's laziness, their alcoholic behaviors, everything. We cannot move out of here soon enough.


----------



## TTCaWee1

Thanks. I'm laying on the couch with heat on my neck and base of skull. I've never had a migraine but I'm thinking maybe that's what this is....I think maybe I'll break down and take some Tylenol so I can sleeeeep. I'll try the heat on my face when I go to bed


----------



## wavescrash

Good luck. I had the worst headaches for about a month during my last pregnancy. Now, I'm having one every day lol.


----------



## clynn11

Waves :hugs: Sorry you're having to deal with that BS and have so much stress going on at the moment. I hope it all works itself out and your mom stops being so snappy with you!


----------



## TTCaWee1

Waves that blows. It's never easy living with people. Are you and OH going to be able to get your own place soon? Even if its a small apartment, it would be better than living with family, especially with a baby on the way.


----------



## wavescrash

Thanks ladies... we're trying. Hours aren't very stable at work now (we work at the same place) and his recent paycheck was over $100 less than normal so I'm not too certain how soon we can get out. My dad's going to help us with a deposit and first month's rent but obviously we need to be able to afford to continue to live there. OH is currently looking for a second job (or replacement job) but in nearly a year of searching, his current job is the only one he was able to get so I'm not too optimistic.


----------



## morganwhite7

Praying for you all to find somewhere Waves.. I can't imagine that mess on top of the preggo hormones, I'd be going nutty!! 

And Tylenol/coke is my savior too for headaches, the caffeine really does work wonders after not being able to have much. I think Tylenol is totally a-okay for baby too.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Waves-I'm sorry!
I hope your headache feels better!


----------



## jury3

Morgan-10 weeks!!!!

Rachel-12 weeks!!!

Waves-I'm sorry you have to deal with that. My ex and I lived at his parents for a few months and it drove me crazy! They had 3 big, shedding dogs and there was just hair everywhere all the time. I basically took over cleaning so I could keep my sanity! 
I hope you can find another place soon. Maybe w the holidays coming up you guys can pick up extra hours. Maybe he can find temporary holiday work at least for a little extra.

AFM-being tired and sick all the time is starting to get to me. I just want to feel decent again. Plus I dread going to work and have so much anxiety over it. The days just crawl by. I'm not sure how I will survive until I'm put on bed rest or take off...


----------



## goldstns

Waves- I wish you luck with the job search and money situation.

I kind of understand where you are coming from. With the high possibility of a government shutdown, DH wouldn't get getting a pay check at all. We are crossing our fingers it doesn't happen OR he gets back paid.


----------



## morganwhite7

I'm sorry Julie, I def feel your pain. Today is the very FIRST day I haven't puked since 5.5 weeks. Lol an entire month of getting sick once or twice a day really takes a toll on a woman!! Hoping you feel better soon, I admire your strength to continue teaching! :)

And Molly just wanted to say I think we picked our boy name this morning in church- Silas Jaxon White.. DH loves S.J. (from the Blind Side) Hope that's alright, I really love it <3


----------



## brunettebimbo

What a lovely name :)


----------



## clynn11

Silus is a boys name on my list too, one of our top contenders! I ADORE the name!


----------



## morganwhite7

I am still considering Roman Jaxon White, but DH is not a fan. :/ I'm not too sure those go together well being so similar, any input girls?

As for girls we have Gemma, Marley, or Mila (which is on the rise in popularity :() 

Lol it seems we've been dreaming up baby names nonstop for the past year and a half, hence why I'm already semi-decided.


----------



## clynn11

OMG we're name twins! Lol Gemma is in my top 3 for girls.


----------



## clynn11

Since we seem to have somewhat similar taste, i'll give you some of the other names I have on my list.

Boy: Archer, Rowan, Liam, Kieran

Girl: Azalea, Callia, Liana, Zuri, Fallon


----------



## morganwhite7

Hahahahahaha Cassidy that's so weird, we've just got good taste ;)

FX'd on a BFP too.. I know things have been hard with DH getting better. Your chances will be great now since he's back in action ;) Hopefully it's this month, but if not I'm banking on you for an October BFP!!


----------



## morganwhite7

OMG those names are freakin great.. Lol I am going for more unique & substantial names too. Kinda hippie-like! :)

Also Blaize was a cool one I've heard. I just want my kid to really be proud of their name, and not to have 50 other kids in class w/ the same one!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Our list is 
Abilene Marie, Aysley Marine, Aurora Marine 
Austin Keith, Anthony Keith and Andrew Keith


----------



## jury3

Girls-Sophie Lynne and Riley Susanne

Boys-Jackson Alexander and Grayson Lucas

I think that's what we have agreed on. We agreed to reconvene every once in a while to make sure we still like them lol

Has anyone else missed work bc of morning sickness/being exhausted? I just have such a hard time going. I hate it right now. Maybe I'm depressed? Idk. I don't throw up , but it hits me hard core and I just want to lay around and not do anything. I feel like such a bad person though, missing work that much.

We started cleaning out the baby room today. We can actually see the floor! lol


----------



## morganwhite7

I love those names Katrina, esp Aurora (Rory) is too cute :) 

And JULIE- I'm so sorry you're feeling bad. Have you asked for Zofran? I'm not sure if it's nausea, or the fatigue/aches but it has really helped me get through the day. I still have to get sick every morning and then force feed myself all day in order to survive at work. And it's like my body knows when the weekend is, bc I never end up getting out of bed and just feel awful. I just can't imagine having to do your active job though, that takes talent. I just have to sit in an office with my feet up all day. I don't think there is any cure for the fatigue, but I hear it gets better in the 2nd trimester (although with 2 things may be harder). The sick feeling will go away for most by 12, but it took me til 16 weeks. I hope things get better for you, but just know that you are doing one BIG JOB so don't be surprised if things start to test you! :hugs:


----------



## frsttimemama

I don't come over much, but I hope you're all doing well!! Love all of the names. We have one picked, too, but it's a secret.. I don't want to jinx it. I'll share when I get my BFP :)

I do have a question though - did any of you have implantation dips? When if so? I had a dip today at 7 dpo so I'm just curious and probably a little too hopeful.


----------



## wavescrash

Once I get on my computer (in about a half hour) I'll pull up my bfp chart and post it. I think I got an implantation dip.


----------



## morganwhite7

Here's mine Sandy, lots of dips! (DEF implanted 7dpo too!!) :)

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/4576f6//thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart


----------



## frsttimemama

Thanks Morgan! And thank you, too Amanda. I know it's probably nothing, but I can't help but be a little hopeful.


----------



## morganwhite7

Hey looks pretty promising to me! Make SURE you temp the next few days so we can see!! :)

Can you add your BD schedule to your chart too? I always want to see that!


----------



## frsttimemama

Oh I will! Don't you worry. Lol. Yesterday I had worked night shift, got to bed a little after 8I and at 11 hubby woke me up to bd haha, so I kinda spaced it. Ugh. Sure wish I had it now though. Lol. I am SOOOO anxious to test!


----------



## frsttimemama

morganwhite7 said:


> Hey looks pretty promising to me! Make SURE you temp the next few days so we can see!! :)
> 
> Can you add your BD schedule to your chart too? I always want to see that!

I don't know how but I'll try. I O'ed on the 23rd and we BD'ed on the 18, 20, 21, 22, & 23.


----------



## morganwhite7

It's right underneath where you enter temps/cervical fluid/menses, says "intercourse/insemination"!


----------



## frsttimemama

I put it in. I think I had to change a setting. I think it's there now.


----------



## wavescrash

I never got a coverline on my BFP chart because my temps were erratic but I manually entered ovulation at CD 14 but it could have been CD 13 based on my CM. That being said, I think my implantation dip was around 5dpo (or 6dpo depending on which day I truly ovulated.)

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/4444df/thumb.png

I looked at my chart from the previous cycle when I got a BFP but it turned out to be a chemical pregnancy. My temps weren't so erratic, I had a coverline and my implantation dip was around 7 dpo (I had a spike followed by a dip.)


----------



## frsttimemama

Thank you!


----------



## morganwhite7

Now THAT is a NIIIIICE babydancing schedule!! :) FX'd, I can def see why you're aching to test. Satisfy your addiction with a dollar store test, that's what I always used to do. Although they measure higher levels, making it a stronger chance of a neg so be forewarned.. but it helps to pee on SOMETHING lol..


----------



## frsttimemama

Yes, that's why! If that doesn't do it, I better give it up lol. I'm going to get the 88¢ walmart ones. That's actually all I used the last time and it was very visible. I found out at about 3.5 weeks so that's what.. about 10 dpo right?

ETA -- I got glaring bfp's at 11 dpo last time. I got a calculator and calculated backward from my due date.


----------



## wavescrash

Good luck!


----------



## TTCaWee1

The month I got my bfp was the month I didn't temp lol


----------



## morganwhite7

Gender Scan November 7th @ 15w4d in 3D/4D !!! :cloud9:


----------



## Cowgirl07

Good luck Sandy!


----------



## TTCaWee1

Wow lucky you Morgan! I have to wait until November 26th!


----------



## morganwhite7

And I'd like to add that I am having a CRAPLOAD of creamy CM lately.. Hopefully that's just the progesterone doing its job!

Rachel- Our actual OB gender scan will be early December, but with the 3D/4D they say they can tell by 15 weeks. She said you can come back in a week for free if baby does not cooperate, so that's awesome too!


----------



## jury3

Seriously Morgan?! I have to wait until 20 weeks!!!! That's not until December!!!! I don't get anymore scans at all until then! How did you get one so soon?

Here's my chart the month I got my bfp. Based on cramps and lower back pain, I'm pretty sure I implanted around 7dpo. I did have a slight dip around there, but nothing major.

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3e4fd8//thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart


----------



## morganwhite7

You girls should totally look into the 3D/4D scans near you. All of the ones I found online were $50-$100 per scan, ours is $150 total, but that is a 2 scan growth package deal.

I'm not having any more scans by my OB either til December, which is why this was such a nice birthday treat :)


----------



## pdxmom

BOooo stilll no symptoms...had some major pains a couple of days back around wen af was due but nothing after tht...having a slight neck pain on the left side of my neck ...well it not really my neck...its like at the base of the skull on the left side....did anyone by any chance experience this???????
Hey and i dreamt tht we were at the first ultrasound which is next wednesday and we saw our perfect little bean...and the heartbeat... :happydance: the dreams gotta mean sth right???? i never ever have had pregnant dreams :haha:

Sandy i didnt get an implantation dip this time...my chart loked like my normal every mth chart :shrug:


----------



## frsttimemama

Thanks for all of your input! Just a bit too hopeful I think!

Morgan, that's so exciting!

Sonia, it's scary, but I'm sure everything will be okay! I was scared for a long long time.. and I'm sure I will be again.


----------



## jury3

Morgan I may have to check into that...Dec is just so far away!!!

Sonia-I had cramping for a few days before and after AF. Then a few bouts of nausea after 5 weeks. Things really started to kick in at 6 weeks. You'll get there :)


----------



## TTCaWee1

Sonia when I get headaches they are usually at the base of my skull. I think it's normal and a pregnancy symptom! I felt great until about 5.5 weeks, then sick for a few then great since about 8.5. 

There's a place nearby that does 3d scans. DHs birthday is November 8th. It would be cool to find out by then...I could have someone at work look but I don't want to find out without DH...


----------



## wavescrash

Off-topic but needed to vent quick (and then I gotta get Hannah who woke up from her nap).

One of my friends and bridesmaids is 39 weeks pregnant. Not even a week ago she was saying she wanted me to there to photograph the birth, that she'd love to have me there, all that. Great for me because I want to photograph births :) Last night I messaged her letting her know that if she wants me there when he's born, so long as I'm not at work I can be there or if she just wants me to come by once he's here, that's fine too. Just let me know. This morning she messaged me at 6am saying her husband went to jail over the weekend and her water had just broken so she was headed to the hospital but he couldn't get his bond until today (so she's obviously going through a lot, which I can understand) but that she'd text me when she got to the hospital and knew more about what was going on.

I replied saying I'm sorry she's going through all of that and that I hope everything's okay, let me know what she needs and if I don't see her today to have a safe labor & delivery. This was about 3 hours later. She read it (now 4 hours ago) and never replied. No biggie, she's kind of in labor and probably worried about her husband. She's posting online that she just got her epidural, water being broken in an hour, pictures, etc but still hasn't gotten back to me.

If she's overwhelmed and stressed and just wants to focus on labor/delivery that's totally okay with me, I just want to know in case I need to be ready to head up there. I know I sound a little selfish with what she's going through which is why I'm not bothering her about any of it but I'm a little upset because she was so "gung-ho" about having me there to take pictures and I was so looking forward to it and now I just feel a little let down lol. I'll get over it and just wish her a safe/healthy delivery and baby and I know I can easily take pictures of him at another time but I'm just hoping someone gets where I'm coming from in being a little upset over it.

That being said... MY child is awake and calling for me, probably wants lunch as well haha. 15 days until my gender/anatomy scan!


----------



## TTCaWee1

I can't believe I have made it this far. It is truly amazing. 6 days till I'm officially in the second trimester!!!!!!! I hope the next 12 weeks fly by too!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Rachel-we must not be friends on fb-I just looked for you!


----------



## TTCaWee1

Really? Hmm. I've added a few people from here but I was getting requests from people I don't know so if you sent me one it could have been overlooked. I'm weird like that lol


----------



## Cowgirl07

I can't believe I didn't realize it. But I was looking in our secret fb group and didn't see you.


----------



## Disneybaby26

Hi ladies! I'm back and trying to catch up!

We will most likely be doing a private gender scan as well! There's a local place that does it for about 100$ I think, I have to look into it more! Excitingggg stuff!!

Julie-they aren't doing a 12 week scan for you or did you just opt out? I know Rachel had one even though they didn't do the NT measurement, maybe they could do that for you if you wanted?


----------



## morganwhite7

Hey Kara glad to see you back!! :)

JULIE- "finest" in St. Louis AND they have a deal for a 2 scan growth package too!! 
https://expectationsultrasound.com/


----------



## jury3

Waves-She may just be overwhelmed with everything. Have you texted her again and offered to come up? What a crappy time for her husband to be in jail!

Rachel-I just noticed your 2 tickers are a day apart...what's up with that? lol Yay for 12 weeks!!! I have 20 more days...lol

Kara-We go in for 12 weeks, but they are only doing the doppler. It seems strange since we are considered high risk. I'd think they'd want to check and make sure all is growing ok. I just can't believe we aren't supposed to see them again until 20 weeks...they are going to look so different and big by then!


----------



## jury3

lol thanks Morgan!


----------



## TTCaWee1

I don't know lol. I think one is from lmp and one is from O day. Dr said to consider every Sunday a new week based off my due date. Last paperwork said I'm due 4/12...I'm just going with early-mid April.


----------



## jury3

Well, I'm due May 5th but I'm sure I'll be having these babies sometime in April. Watch, I'll end up having them before you girls have yours lol


----------



## goldstns

So happy! Doc called... she said my glucose numbers are looking fine and recommends eating how I am currently eating and sticking with my dietitian. She also did a A1C test (apparently it can see what my sugar levels were 3 months ago) so she can see if the other doctors assumptions of me having type 2 diabetes is correct. Well they came back completely normal... so do said NO i don't have type 2 just gestational!! YAY


----------



## TTCaWee1

I saw this thing on Pinterest to make your house smell like William Sonoma and it smells so good! It's only been on the stove 10 min and smells so good! You take a pot of water, vanilla, rosemary, and lemon wedges....then simmer. Mmmmmm


----------



## TTCaWee1

That's awesome Nikki! Your old dr is a dick. Even though she's a chick


----------



## MrsAmk

I.Can.Breathe (for now)

P.S. Can I be added to this super secret FB group? :thumbup:


----------



## wavescrash

jury3 said:


> Waves-She may just be overwhelmed with everything. Have you texted her again and offered to come up? What a crappy time for her husband to be in jail!

Her husband just posted to FB that he got out in time to see his son born so I'm happy for them that he's made it in time. I'm sure she's overwhelmed which is why I don't want to message/text again and bother her. I already told her to let me know what she wants me to do so no response leads me to believe nothing and that's fine... just on a personal level, I'm bummed over it. She's gotta do what's best for her and her delivery, I was just so looking forward to it lol. It's not an opportunity that comes around very often.


----------



## MrsAmk

I attached it but it didnt show!
 



Attached Files:







baby#2 -6 weeks.jpg
File size: 31.2 KB
Views: 11


----------



## brunettebimbo

Yay Molly :happydance:


----------



## morganwhite7

YAY MOLLY!!

I was going to post your FB profile link since I'm your friend on there to have Katrina add you, but wasn't sure if you wanted in it for privacy reasons or whatever.. But I'll tell her!! :)

I just posted your name, so when she sees it you'll be added!


----------



## jury3

YAY Molly!!! Such great news!!! I'm so glad you can relax a little now :) What is your full name so we can look you up on fb? Actually, is Morgan friends with you? She could add you...I'll go check it out now.

Nikki-I'm so glad things are looking good! I agree with Rachel, your doc is a dick! lol
How many weeks did you get your gender scan?

Rachel-That sounds amazing...I may have to check that out!


----------



## TTCaWee1

Yay Molly!! Such a relief!


----------



## MrsAmk

Is the group "secret". If not, I probably wouldnt post in it lol, cuz then ppl can see when I post


----------



## brunettebimbo

Morgan you should be able to add Molly, Katrina will just have to accept it :)


----------



## frsttimemama

Rachel, that sounds amazing! Might try that, but I am pretty partial to my pumpkin spice glade plug ins and wax burners, too!!

Nikki, that's great. Keep up the good work.

Molly, I'm so happy for you! :)


----------



## BubsMom17

Hi ladies, Happy Monday!

I just cauight up, so let me follow-up:

1) I think it was Sonia who asked about names? His name is Gabriel James (but no mentioning on FB! It's a secret! ;) )

2) Julie - Are you offered and NT scan? We had one at 13 weeks. It was so cool to see them at that point since they go from a blob to a baby from 8 weeks to 13 weeks!
Then our anatomy/gender scan was at 20 weeks. 

- Also, I agree with laboring at home for as long as possible. I labored at home for 5 days... keep in mind that "early" labor can last a really long time. If I had gone in earlier than I did, they would have seen I was having regular contractions and admitted me... then I wouldn't have progressed "fast" enough and they would have wanted to give me pitocin, etc... I waited until my water broke at home and was 3-4 cms by the time I was admitted. I wouldn't have wanted to be under the doctors' watchful eyes for all that time I spent at home. Actually I was at work through a lot of it to! My co-workers were timing contractions with me! LOL!

- And Rachel, I think you are having a boy based on the nublet! 

Molly - YAY!!!! Congrats on that wonderful picture you got! I knew everything would be great!


----------



## morganwhite7

Molly- Just added you, and to my knowledge, yes it is secret.. But you might want to follow up w/ the other girls bc I'm not too sure how it all works lol.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Yes it's secret :)


----------



## TTCaWee1

Now I'm about to make blueberry muffins....it's going to smell like grandmas in here lol. I've been cleaning for hours. Changed my plug ins and I have my concoction brewing....it smells delicious. I want to eat the air


----------



## BubsMom17

TTCaWee1 said:


> Now I'm about to make blueberry muffins....it's going to smell like grandmas in here lol. I've been cleaning for hours. Changed my plug ins and I have my concoction brewing....it smells delicious. I want to eat the air

I love blueberry muffins! Yum yum yum...


----------



## morganwhite7

LOL @ "I want to eat the air" !!

I am a wax burner freak, they are the strongest "smellers" I can find lol. Works wonders when I'm not feeling well to sniff em.. Love the cinnamon bun/tropical oasis!


----------



## wavescrash

Blah... still no word from my friend having her baby.


----------



## pdxmom

Yaayyy molly soo happy for u...im sure u must b sooo relieved...cant wait for mine next wednesday...:wacko:

NIkki like rachel said ur old drs a dick...and so happy tht ur able to get a control on everything...relax and enjoy your pregnancy :flower:

Amanda too bad you're having a toough time dealing with this but as u have only said ur frend must surely b stressed out and not able to think straight..mayb u can just send her congratulations mess and mayb thtll remind her about u or she just wants and needs time by herself :flower:


----------



## jury3

Emily-No, they didn't offer me one. Maybe I should ask about it. I'd really like to see them again before the gender scan! 
Thanks about the laboring at home too. I'm going to roll with the punches and see how my body handles carrying twins. I hope I'm able to do that though :)

Rachel-lol about eating the air. I have blueberry muffin mix...I might have to make some now! I barely ate anything yesterday bc I felt so bad. I'm feeling slightly better today and have a little bit of an appetite back, so I might as well take advantage of it!


----------



## BubsMom17

jury3 said:


> Emily-No, they didn't offer me one. Maybe I should ask about it. I'd really like to see them again before the gender scan!
> Thanks about the laboring at home too. I'm going to roll with the punches and see how my body handles carrying twins. I hope I'm able to do that though :)
> 
> Rachel-lol about eating the air. I have blueberry muffin mix...I might have to make some now! I barely ate anything yesterday bc I felt so bad. I'm feeling slightly better today and have a little bit of an appetite back, so I might as well take advantage of it!

Julie definitely ask. In California insurance companies usually offer since the chromosomal testing can be subsidized by the state. So I am not sure how it works where you live, but it is definitely worth asking about!


----------



## TTCaWee1

Julie I'm surprised your doc didn't mention it along with the first tri genetic screening. We opted out of both and I'm pretty sure neither were covered by my insurance. We have state insurance since we are both state employees. It's pretty good for the most part but not as good as others I've had in the past. When we went last week they gave us info on the second tri screening which is just bloodwork (quad screening) but we are undecided if we are going to do it. 

On another food note...I just made red lobster cheddar biscuits....delicious. I am Betty Crocker today


----------



## BubsMom17

Oh and someone (maybe Rachel?) asked if I was going to co-sleep.
We don't co-sleep, but we use a Pack n' Play and baby sleeps in the bassinet right next to me. Danny was in it for 4 or 5 months before he got too big for it and moved to the crib. It'll probably be the same for this one. 

We got the crib built this weekend! We are *this* close to having the boy's room finished! Yay!


----------



## goldstns

Julie- technically it was 20 weeks when I did gender. But since grandma was in town at 16.5 weeks I wanted to show her an ultrasound, so we did a private one and found out gender then.


----------



## Disneybaby26

Molly-yayyyy for a little baby!!

Rachel-lol!! You're on a roll girl!! Martha Stewart style!!

Just came home to my doppler and DH and I found what we think was baby fairly quickly! Does anyone else's read lower than what you think the hb really is?? I'm not worried bc i don't think it's the most high tech gadget lol but the hb was 130ish. Lower than what I would have expected but definitely different than mine, bc DH was taking my pulse at the same time.


----------



## Disneybaby26

Oh and Julie- I would definitely call...it's weird for them to not have at least offered you the NT scan and first trimester screen, I figured you had just opted out of it. They may not have mentioned bc sometimes they don't do it in the office. For my old OB and the OB I have to go to a division of the hospital for the scan/testing.


----------



## Disneybaby26

Okay-the 120-130 was not right. I googled and it said that's probably just bowel sounds or placenta or background and that's what the doppler defaults to :)

Sooooo I tried again for a minute and found a very different sound and the screen read 160-170...got it!! Hehe


----------



## NDTaber9211

Hey ladies, just wanted to pop in with the new ttc thread!

Trick or treat, Baby feet, Give me some chubby cheeks to eat


----------



## frsttimemama

I opted out of all that testing when I was pregnant. I didn't want to know and worry about it for 6 months.. it's not like termination or anything was an option in our hearts or minds so we waited it out. :) To each their own!


----------



## jury3

I already told my doc I don't want anything that is invasive (amniocentesis, etc) and that it doesn't matter if they have down syndrome or something like that bc I wouldn't terminate anyway. I don't need them poking around in there, the babies will do that enough on their own! lol


----------



## Disneybaby26

I was offered an amino bc of the previous trisomy 16 and opted out too. I told her we will evaluate that after the first trimester screen, hopefully everything comes up clear!


----------



## Disneybaby26

jury3 said:


> I already told my doc I don't want anything that is invasive (amniocentesis, etc) and that it doesn't matter if they have down syndrome or something like that bc I wouldn't terminate anyway. I don't need them poking around in there, the babies will do that enough on their own! lol

Lol!! Four baby hand and feet!! Oh my!! That's just going to be so cool Julie! I can't even imagine feeling one baby yet!! So exciting!


----------



## morganwhite7

Holy moly, I just logged in to my Countdown My Pregnancy and it says I am 26% of the way to my due date! I mean wow, over a quarter of the way there? And in 2 weeks (12 wks) I will be in my FOURTH month! WTF. As you all were saying, time really flies. Esp when you don't really "feel" pregnant yet (minus the ALL-DAY sickness, still :/). Can't wait to have my baby bump.. to feel those little jabs.. and to just get to hold my little bear all day at my desk, knowing he/she is safe and sound in their mama vessel! :)


----------



## frsttimemama

I definitely miss being pregnant! Loved having little guy kicking me all day. COOLEST. THING. EVER.


----------



## MrsAmk

Morgan can you link that countdown to pregnancy again?


----------



## jury3

Yeah, I'm sure having 2 of them kick I will never get any sleep! lol I will take the kicking and associated pains over ms anyday. I keep trying to read with the kids or even talk to the kids and I have to stop midsentence so I don't throw up. I am so thankful to be pregnant, but this part sucks! lol


----------



## morganwhite7

Molly I'm not sure if you mean the actual countdown to pregnancy or the calendar, so here's both. So fun to play around with! :)

https://www.justmommies.com/pregnancy_calendar.php 
https://www.countdownmypregnancy.com/


----------



## Cowgirl07

I don't think I would get tested either unless it was something awful. But I have to be pregnant first :haha:


----------



## morganwhite7

LOL I can't imagine Julie, you are such a trooper!!! How long do you plan to work? The 2nd trimester is heavenly. 1st is sickly and miserable, and by the 3rd trimester the sciatic nerve pain, restlessness, heartburn, kicks in the ribs begin & you are just READY to have a BABY! Ahh or TWO!! :)


----------



## morganwhite7

Sorry to blow up the thread but wanted to suggest checking out Barnes & Noble girls who like to research growth every week. I went over the weekend and found 50 different pregnancy books with awesome real pics of baby development, lots of tips for moms, etc. Lol I love studying pregnancy. I can't imagine how I'll be when the REAL job of parenting comes along!! :)


----------



## jury3

Lol Morgan...yeah, two! It's crazy! I don't know how long I will work. At this point I'd love to stop now! lol However we need money...twins come around 35 weeks on average, so we'll have to see. Who know how I will be feeling. I've heard of some women going on bedrest as early at 25/26 weeks from preterm labor or bc of such bad pain, especially in the hips. Some women make it the whole pregnancy without bedrest though. I seriously can not freaking wait for the 2nd tri...hopefully my ms, exhaustion and some of my worry will go away lol


----------



## jury3

On the links at the bottom of this page (that say "The Perfect Pregnancy Diet" "Boy or Girl" etc), if you click on that, I found a page yesterday that says "The 6 phases of pregnancy" It was pretty funny. My favorite was #3 or #4 where it said something about having a cute bump, people can finally tell you're pregnant and not just fat, you have energy, ms is gone...that lasts for about 27 minutes lol Made me giggle


----------



## BubsMom17

Hi ladies!

We opted for all the chromosomal testing. Not because I would ever terminate, but having a special needs child would make a huge impact on our lives. One of us would have to be a stay-at-home parent, that is a definite. We would have to reevaulate our living situation and have to make decisions regarding our employment. We would want to research the best doctors in the field available to us. Plus in the delivery room when giving birth to a special needs baby, they have cardiac and respiratory specialist there to deal with baby immediately after delivery.

So just saying... knowing you have a special needs child isn't just a matter of termination or not.


----------



## jury3

Morgan-I used to go and sit in Barnes and Noble for hours looking at those books! The one with the real life pictures of development is my favorite :)


----------



## BubsMom17

jury3 said:


> My favorite was #3 or #4 where it said something about having a cute bump, people can finally tell you're pregnant and not just fat, you have energy, ms is gone...that lasts for about 27 minutes lol Made me giggle

^ ^ This! LOL!!!! :haha:


----------



## jury3

Emily-True true! Although, I don't completely agree with someone having to stay home with a child with disabilities. Only bc lots of my parents both work or are even single parents who work. There are daycares and such that will care for them. It is definitely a major life change though. They can test whatever they want on me, I just cannot let them put that huge needle in my belly and risk anything happening! That scares me too much lol


----------



## BubsMom17

jury3 said:


> Emily-True true! Although, I don't completely agree with someone having to stay home with a child with disabilities. Only bc lots of my parents both work or are even single parents who work. There are daycares and such that will care for them. It is definitely a major life change though. They can test whatever they want on me, I just cannot let them put that huge needle in my belly and risk anything happening! That scares me too much lol

Oh I agree. You don't HAVE to stay home because you have a special needs child. That was a decision we just made as a family, that that would be our choice.


----------



## morganwhite7

My sciatic nerve pain started again this morning when trying to shave in the shower.. Hopefully none of you guys have that issue, it's like a terrible sharp pain radiating down your leg, ouch! I've also been having some serious pulling/stretching feelings in my lower belly and it is hard as a rock now! Idk if it will last but I'm liking the feeling of the start of a bump! :) 

When did you girls start feeling your bump or things starting to move around down there?


----------



## Disneybaby26

jury3 said:


> Emily-True true! Although, I don't completely agree with someone having to stay home with a child with disabilities. Only bc lots of my parents both work or are even single parents who work. There are daycares and such that will care for them. It is definitely a major life change though. They can test whatever they want on me, I just cannot let them put that huge needle in my belly and risk anything happening! That scares me too much lol

I don't blame you at all for that!! I get amnio samples everyday and they are supposed to be all nice and clear looking (like pee). So many of them come in blood tinged or worse and it so unsettling, like what was the doctor doing?! Sometimes we cant even run the right tests because the sample is bloody! We always say at work that if any of us ever had to get one done we would ask to see the tubes after they drew the fluid for sure!!

I was actually kind of taken back when the new OB had me sign something declining the amnio...I mean I've only had one MC and it was a trisomy but there is much less invasive testing. The first tri screen is just some bloodwork and a measurement of the back of the babies neck on ultrasound, and even if that shows something questionable there is a MaterniT21 test that I can do now that will show anueploidies of chromosomes 13,18, and 21. That's also just a simple blood test that actually screen the fetal cells that free float throughout the mothers blood!! Which I think is just so cool bc you actually have your babies DNA all mixed in with yours already which is just WILD!! Science nerd alert!! :)

I loooooove going to Barnes and Nobles for anything - I'm going to have to go check this preggo section out I think!!


----------



## Disneybaby26

On a related note - if you're in for a good cry, check this out...a very very touching story. Made me cry like a baby, partly because it very honest and sweet, and partly because I just CANNOT wait for DH to be a daddy and have daddy thoughts and feelings.

https://www.bing.com/videos/search?...&mid=2BF31CD8F6F6B96EB94D2BF31CD8F6F6B96EB94D

I have a cousin with Down Syndrome, who is the sweetest little girl and the most amazing special Olympics swimmer you will ever meet!!

DH and I would never terminate a trisomy 21 pregnancy, but we would like to know in advance in order to be prepared. The other two syndromes the first tri screen covers (trisomy 13 and 18) aren't just babies with disabilities. The syndromes are essentially incompatible with life and although the babies can be carried to term, they pass within a few days/months of birth and that is definitely something that we have discussed and would want to be aware of. Many many of my patients at work still choose to carry the baby to term. Every single pregnant mommy is entitled to their own decisions and we always give our best and most professional medical advice, but never try to sway a decision. The doctor would definitely be able to tell there was something very wrong at the anatomy scan, but we decided together that finding out something like that after 20 weeks of pregnancy isn't something that we were prepared to face, especially after finding out about the MMC 6 weeks after it had happened. My career maximizes pregnancy anxiety to the limit for sure!


----------



## TTCaWee1

12 weekish bump. Ignore the pjs....
Bump is coming out more and more...


----------



## Disneybaby26

Holy crap!! It is soooo there Rachel!! That's so awesome and rediculously cute!! Is DH obsessed with it?? :)

I'm definitely starting to get a little something, picture coming Thursday!


----------



## TTCaWee1

I'm no he's far from obsessed. He just asks me every day I wear jeans if they are my "fat girl pants" ie maternity jeans lol.


----------



## Disneybaby26

Lol OMG!! Haha


----------



## Disneybaby26

Sonia- how are you feeling hun?? Is your family still there? Have you told anyone??


----------



## wavescrash

morganwhite7 said:


> My sciatic nerve pain started again this morning when trying to shave in the shower.. Hopefully none of you guys have that issue, it's like a terrible sharp pain radiating down your leg, ouch! I've also been having some serious pulling/stretching feelings in my lower belly and it is hard as a rock now! Idk if it will last but I'm liking the feeling of the start of a bump! :)
> 
> When did you girls start feeling your bump or things starting to move around down there?

Hahaha ugh... I can't even list all the random pains I feel. I think it's more so because this is my 3rd baby and I work on my feet 8 hours a day, 5 days a week. Sciatica, plantar fasciitis, SPD, pain in my upper arms, round ligament pain ALL the time lol. It only gets worse from here.

Regarding the genetic testing, I opted for it simply for the reason of wanting to know in advance so we can prepare ourselves for what's in store for us. We're not exactly rolling in the dough so if baby needs extra/special equipment once they're born, I want to be able to know early enough in advance to make arrangements to get those things. If it affects our work schedules, we'd need to know. Prepare our other children for a sibling that won't be completely the same as them, things like that. We'd never terminate but want to be prepared.

I'll take my 17 week belly shot tomorrow but I went to visit my friend in the hospital tonight (who had her baby yesterday) and took a picture in the bathroom mirror because when I would have appointments there, I always took belly pictures in that same mirror lol.

https://24.media.tumblr.com/9614622a45dce93edc3166da0b3ab09b/tumblr_mu0hsufqsK1qzzo2fo1_500.jpg


----------



## Cowgirl07

So cute amanda!


----------



## Disneybaby26

Adorable pic Amanda!! I'm glad you finally heard from your friend and got to go visit the baby!!


----------



## TTCaWee1

Amanda you are so tiny!


----------



## wavescrash

Not for much longer, I'm afraid lol.

Thanks ladies!


----------



## jury3

BubsMom17 said:


> Oh I agree. You don't HAVE to stay home because you have a special needs child. That was a decision we just made as a family, that that would be our choice.

Yeah, I've thought of that. I know it would just take so much work. You can't just sit back and go along for the ride if you want your child with a disability to succeed. You have to research and be pushy and fight for your child's rights. I've seen it way too much, there just isn't a lot of support or money out there. These poor parents really have to fight for their kids. There is so much out there, but it isn't always easy to find.

Kara-That's scary about the bloody amnios! 
It's funny bc I'm not scared of needles at all, but something about that needle being close to my baby...maybe bc I have a scar on my head from when I was born by cesarean lol It's a super tiny scar, but I'm proud. I show people all the time! Like I said, I told her I just don't want anything invasive...blood tests are a-okay!

Rachel and Amanda-Such cute little bumps!!!

Morgan-My pants were tight at 5 weeks and I was pulling my lower abs like crazy around that time too. It seems to go in spurts, I'm guessing when there is major growth. Like today, even standing up I seem to be pulling stomach muscles. However, I'm not a skinny minnie like all you girls...I'm sure having an out of shape belly doesn't help lol Plus that small factor of twins! It's definitely getting harder though. I just can't wait to actually look pregnant and not just fat lol
You also mentioned the cm the other day...mine has been way more basically since I got the bfp. More than I've ever had! lol All my pain is from pulling muscles in my stomach and in my majorly sore/sensitive boobs/nipples! Not really any back pain yet. I see a chiropractor on a regular basis though, so I think that helps.

DW is obsessed with my belly...she always has been really, but it's way worse now lol She has to kiss the babies everyday.

Well, I think the constipation may have kicked in...probably bc I barely ate anything all weekend. I haven't had a bm since Friday. So I bought some prunes! lol My brother was calling me an old lady. I ate 4...do you think that will make me crap my pants? How many do you think I should eat?


----------



## Disneybaby26

Lol!!! I actually love prunes!! Haha, I think four is good to start...I dunno if I'd eat anymore though!!

That made me think of the "oops, I crapped my pants" SNL skit! Lol!! https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=8j8jVFTOV5Y&desktop_uri=/watch?v=8j8jVFTOV5Y

DH loves my belly too, he talks into it and kisses the baby goodnight and good morning :) I love it!


----------



## jury3

Lol a gallon of feces...I hope I don't need some of those later!


----------



## wavescrash

In roughly 45 minutes, it will officially be less than 2 weeks until my gender/anatomy scan! I'll be 17 weeks along and I'll have just 13 days until my scan. I really, REALLY hope these days fly by. I'm getting impatient. Especially after holding my friend's 1-day-old boy today!


----------



## jury3

Yay for gender scans!

I have 19 days until I'm 12 weeks, yay! Lol my stomach feels huge tonight! It's so hard. Prob bc I need a bm lol


----------



## jury3

Does anyone else get a weird taste in their mouth? If I eat real sugary foods or high processed foods it leaves the worst taste in my mouth. Maybe it's my body's way of telling me to eat healthier lol


----------



## brunettebimbo

Girls loving the bumps :)

Ah Julie, the dreaded pregnancy mouth. That had to be one of my least favourite symptoms. My MS sickness was bad and everytime I got that awful taste it made me feel even worse. I found the only way to get rid of it but only temporarily was a tongue scraper!


----------



## frsttimemama

Love the baby bumps!! So cute!

I didn't think about extra specialists and whatnot being on hand in the case of a special needs child. Thank you for that view point. Definitely something to consider when we get to that point, especially considering our baby was still born, but still heartbeat of 130 the last I remember. It was so close.. although the neonatal team was on hand and worked on him for 25 minutes..I couldn't risk that again for sure. Cross that bridge when I get there! :)

Julie, I was so constipated! Ugh. Lots of water, fruits and veggies and other high fiber foods were helpful for me. Feel better!


----------



## morganwhite7

Haha you girls are so funny.. I was reading along lastnight and fell asleep with the phone in my hand!!

Julie I can't imagine how you feel already. Like I said, mine felt hard yesterday and this morning it still is pretty "out there"!! Also on the BM front, my doc said it's okay to take up to 3 of the 100mg sodium docusate (general stool softener) daily w/ your prenatal. My prenatal also already has 25 mg of it in there, but it's not enough. It has kinddd of been helping move things along, but the fibrous foods definitely make it easier. I was used to once a day, now it's maybe once every 3! :/

Waves and Rachel- Lovely bumps, they are definitely unmistakable now! :) 

And Waves woot woot for 2 weeks.. Those gender scans will be so fun to see for everyone. No one is going yellow (not finding out) right?! There are a ton of ladies on my April thread who are.

AFM- Maybe I'll post a bump pic tonight of this little bloat thing I've got going on! Lol


----------



## brunettebimbo

I'm far too impatient and OCD to be team yellow :rofl:


----------



## RobertRedford

Rachel and Amanda, the bumps are too freakin cute!

Kara, Morgan, Julie....I wanna see some more bump pics please :)


----------



## BubsMom17

Morning girls! (Yes, it's still morning in Cali)

Looking adoreable girls! 

I started feeling taps and pokes around 15-16 weeks, but nothing noteable. But at 18 weeks, it was like he WOKE UP! Even then it wasn't every day, but it was obviously baby finally!

Oh my goodness... 4 prunes would have never budged my constipation. I just ate a ton of fresh fruit, at least 3 servings a day with lots of water. 

Then my midwide suggested taking a magnesium supplement (200-400 mgs, but no more than that). It helps things move along nicely! And it's safe! It also helped with my migraines a lot!

Today I feel very tight and crampy. I am hoping my motor is getting revved up for what is to come with in the next 4 weeks!


----------



## morganwhite7

I'm so excited Emily, you have to update us through labor and post pictures and such!!! :)

Think I'll look into magnesium instead of the other stuff, I've been getting headaches a bunch lately. 

Amanda- I posted one in the other thread a few nights ago did you not see? I can post another tonight with this mini pretend bump lol. It's finally starting to do something in there, very sore today.


----------



## RobertRedford

morganwhite7 said:


> I'm so excited Emily, you have to update us through labor and post pictures and such!!! :)
> 
> Think I'll look into magnesium instead of the other stuff, I've been getting headaches a bunch lately.
> 
> Amanda- I posted one in the other thread a few nights ago did you not see? I can post another tonight with this mini pretend bump lol. It's finally starting to do something in there, very sore today.

I must have missed it! You have to post another tonight please! ;)


----------



## jury3

I'll post another one on either Sunday or Monday. I feel like with all the pulling and weird things in my belly this week, there's been a lot of growth.


----------



## jury3

I had 4 prunes last night and have a baggie with me today...I've already had 2 today. Nothing so far! lol

I will definitely not be team yellow...like bb said, I am way to impatient and OCD not to find out. It's killing me now that I can't buy things!!! I bought some cute little onsies with matching hats and socks from Target the other day. They have a grey starburst on the front that says "New"...I had to satisfy the need a little!

bb-I might have to try the tongue scraper. I am not a fan of that bad taste!


----------



## RobertRedford

jury3 said:


> I had 4 prunes last night and have a baggie with me today...I've already had 2 today. Nothing so far! lol
> 
> I will definitely not be team yellow...like bb said, I am way to impatient and OCD not to find out. It's killing me now that I can't buy things!!! I bought some cute little onsies with matching hats and socks from Target the other day. They have a grey starburst on the front that says "New"...I had to satisfy the need a little!
> 
> bb-I might have to try the tongue scraper. I am not a fan of that bad taste!

I got those onesies last year as a baby shower gift for a friend! Super cute! they had them in a really cute pink flower print. 

I can't wait to find out what you are having, Julie!


----------



## jury3

Me either! We started cleaning out the baby room this past weekend...we are going to be so anxious to start painting and decorating, but we can't really do that until we know what we're having! We are going with grey as our main color, but then will have pops of either pink, purple, turquois, blue...depending on the sexes. I think we've agreed to go to an outside sonogram place to get a gender scan before our 20 week apt with the doc. They don't do 3D though until after 24 weeks. I have no idea why. I may call and see what they can do for me...


----------



## morganwhite7

Aww yay for buying baby things, I am restraining until my gender scan. And then I'm going to go crazy on my lunch break the next day, I work at the largest outdoor mall in Ohio! Omg ESPECIALLY if it's a girl!! :)

Julie there might be another in your area that does them by 14/15 wks, I had the same issue and had to switch places!


----------



## TTCaWee1

Hi ladies!

I had my first "scare" today...
First let me say that I have been so emotional and weepy today ever since I woke up. Well I came home from running errands and went pee, wiped and there was a little bit of blood. I immediately freaked especially bc I've been crampy all day. Checked inside and nothing, not even a hint of blood. Wiped again and more blood. In the end, I think that I must've nicked something shaving and irritated it when I wiped. Dunno but there was nothing in my undies, nothing inside....it was weird. And scary. Then a little bit ago I went to the store and I had just gotten into the left turn lane and this dumb girl decides to pass traffic by coming at me head on in the turn lane. She barely missed me. I'm pretty sure I would have died. I just want to cry some more lol. Ok enough of my pity party. 

I got a card in the mail from babies r us that if you register by Nov 15 you get a gift and a gift card for the percentage of the things purchased off your registry. I think we are going to register at target and babies r us. When is a good time to register? I signed up online for target because there were some things that I didn't want to forget and since I can't seem to remember anything lately, it seemed like a good idea.


----------



## Disneybaby26

OMG Rachel, you poor thing!! What a bad day! I'm sure that everything is just fine and I'm so glad that you avoided that accident, that's the scariest of all! Tell DH I think you deserve some ice cream and a back rub tonight!! Lol

I actually saw that advertisement at babies r us yesterday, I was there buying a shower gift! I'm not really sure when you are "supposed to register".? Hmmm... I know I'd like to have ours done by Xmas so people can buy the baby gifts instead of crap for us! I think by November 15th would be fine!!

I heard something about registering at target when I was getting married, something about how they have a very limited return policy so it's jar to bring registry stuff back if you need to? I'm sure Waves can help us out with this...


----------



## TTCaWee1

DH is at work :brat: just me and my cat Boo. Maybe I can get him to knead my back...


----------



## Disneybaby26

Lol!! It's worth a shot!!


----------



## BubsMom17

We registered at target and have had no issue with exchanges or anything. But you get a gift bag when you register with them, plus you get a 10% off coupon for everything left on your registry not purchased by the date oh your shower or due date. I'm gonna go register at Babies r us now, too!


----------



## TTCaWee1

I bought candy for Halloween and hid it in the laundry room....it was calling me. I just tore into the snickers bag...


----------



## jury3

Awww Rachel :hugs: what a scary day!!! I'm glad you and baby are ok though! Yeah we were thinking about registering too. Maybe not for everything, but at least a few items to get it started and take advantage of the gift card and such. Babies r us and target are where we plan to register too!
When did you say nausea subsided for you? Mine has been really bad the last 4-5 days, but today was pretty mild. I'm wondering if it's just teasing me...also makes me worry about the babies too. 
Also, snickers are my fav! 

Kara-that's a good idea, baby things for Christmas!


----------



## TTCaWee1

Around 8.5 weeks it disappeared


----------



## morganwhite7

I wonder if my Target registry is still saved?? Will have to check in to that.. Word of advice though- Babies R' Us has the saaame stuff for jacked up prices! I felt awful, my Gma bought us all our pumping/bottle junk for double what Target had it for! 

Julie- Like I said before, mine was awful til 16 weeks with my boy. Some ladies longer! But I read that by 12 weeks it should subside for most. I am convinced I'm having a girl this time though, since it's not as severe as last time. Or maybe I am just finding better ways of treating it. 

Having a Snickers for breakfast after reading this lol.. I mean peanuts are good for you right?! ;)


----------



## jury3

Well I was at my worst this weekend and then yesterday felt better than I have in weeks. So I'm paranoid. I'm calling my doc as soon as they open and demanding a scan. I can't take it! I need my nerves settled.

I may just register everywhere. You usually get some kind of a gift. We registered at macys for our wedding, got our gift but hated their prices. We never went back...no one knew we had registered there lol


----------



## morganwhite7

Don't worry I'm sure all is fine! Doc will be reassuring though. That scan will look so amazing!!! Can't wait, hope they get you in soon :)


----------



## jury3

Going in at 10:45. (It's 9:18 now) I'm so glad I have a cooperative doc office that doesn't want it's preggos to worry. I'll update you after the apt.


----------



## morganwhite7

Woohoo! Can't to see your teddy grahams!! :)


----------



## Disneybaby26

Julie- absolutely nothing wrong with that!! We all need a little peace of mind sometimes!! And youre right, its so mice to have a doctor that will treat you mind and your babies!! So excited to see those little babies!! Hugs!!


----------



## RobertRedford

jury3 said:


> Awww Rachel :hugs: what a scary day!!! I'm glad you and baby are ok though! Yeah we were thinking about registering too. Maybe not for everything, but at least a few items to get it started and take advantage of the gift card and such. Babies r us and target are where we plan to register too!
> When did you say nausea subsided for you? Mine has been really bad the last 4-5 days, but today was pretty mild. I'm wondering if it's just teasing me...also makes me worry about the babies too.
> Also, snickers are my fav!
> 
> Kara-that's a good idea, baby things for Christmas!

Glad you're going in to get checked out regardless, Julie! 
Bonus points of being anal and going in for an office visit: More chances to see your babies!!! 

mine subsided at like 10 weeks during my last pregnancy, but around 8 weeks, it was a hit or miss. some days it was gone, other days I was throwing up while brushing my teeth. Hopefully you're at the tail end of MS!


----------



## jury3

K both babies are a okay. They used a cheap old machine with a crappy pic lol we could see both strong little hbs and they were moving around. Maybe I can relax til our 12 week apt now lol she said they both look to be right on schedule size wise too yay healthy babies!


----------



## morganwhite7

Isn't it so cool to see em bopping all around?!! Glad it went well :)


----------



## pdxmom

Julie so glad tht everything is fine hun...

AFM got my results yday for hcg...dpo 103 -14dpo 760...least to say...im happy :flower:


----------



## morganwhite7

When will they do a scan Sonia, 6 weeks? I wanna see a pic! :)


----------



## jury3

Yay Sonia! Glad your numbers look good :)


----------



## pdxmom

My scan is next wednesday ...waiting waiting waiting...boobs r sore since yday(by sore i mean sore only on touch...is tht wat is starts like)...and ive been getting up really hungry...still havent told the in laws tho...i think ill tell them once i c my lil beanie :flower:


----------



## wavescrash

Disneybaby26 said:


> OMG Rachel, you poor thing!! What a bad day! I'm sure that everything is just fine and I'm so glad that you avoided that accident, that's the scariest of all! Tell DH I think you deserve some ice cream and a back rub tonight!! Lol
> 
> I actually saw that advertisement at babies r us yesterday, I was there buying a shower gift! I'm not really sure when you are "supposed to register".? Hmmm... I know I'd like to have ours done by Xmas so people can buy the baby gifts instead of crap for us! I think by November 15th would be fine!!
> 
> I heard something about registering at target when I was getting married, something about how they have a very limited return policy so it's jar to bring registry stuff back if you need to? I'm sure Waves can help us out with this...

I'm at work but I'll get back to this when I get home.


----------



## goldstns

sonia- great numbers!!

Julie- glad all is good!

Waves- when is gender scan? What are you thinking the baby is?

emily- how you doing girl?

AFM, we met our new OBGYN yesterday, we like her and the facility! Excited! We got to see Alia, she was playing with her feet and bring them up to her head... it was cute! DH and I are out of work while the govt is shut down. DH is working on finishing the basement and I have just been hanging out. MIL took me shopping yesterday (and spent $300) for maternity clothing...was so nice! All I hope is both DH and I get paid back after this furlough.


----------



## jury3

Ok, DW would like to post...she's jealous of my awesome baby board friends lol So, here is a message from her (Ryann):

"Hello all! I have to say, I've heard SOOOO much about you girls. It's like my wife is part of this elite preggo group/secret society. First off, I need to give all of you ladies credit for everything you've been through. Whether it's TTC for months and months, miscarriages, or experiencing a loss of any kind...you are all amazing women. Secondly, I'd like to thank you all for giving my wife a place to go where she feels safe and comfortable to share her thoughts and ask questions without feeling judged. There were so many times when we were TTC and she would have concerns or questions, and my first response was usually "well have you asked your baby board girls?". My wife and I have a very strong relationship and are very close, but sometimes, I just don't have the "right thing to say" and I'm so glad she has you girls because you all seem to know just what to say to each other when times are hard or stressful. As for me, I just wanted to formally introduce myself and let you know you all are so wonderful. Keep up the good work!!"


----------



## morganwhite7

Awh Hello Ryann so nice to meet you!! Glad to hear we could assist! :)


----------



## TTCaWee1

Yay a post from Ryann! Aka "DW" here's your official "congrats!!" 

haha I've had to catch myself from calling my hubby "DH" in texts....


----------



## brunettebimbo

What a lovely message :)


----------



## clynn11

Hi Ryann!!! We've heard so much about you too! We are SO HAPPY for you and Julie and your little bundles on the way and cannot wait to watch the pregnancy progress and see those two beautiful faces when they're born! We're lucky to have Julie here too ;) she's an amazing support for us as well, you have yourself an amazing woman!!! Again, SO HAPPY for you guys and thanks for stopping in to say hi ;) lol


----------



## pdxmom

Hi Ryann :hi: so sweet of u to write to us..and yes CONGRATULATIONS on the TWINS!!!!!!!!


----------



## RobertRedford

That was so sweeet! 

and Rachel, I do it too. My friends are like "what? OH? oh what?"


----------



## BubsMom17

Ryann - Congrats on the twins!!! We love Julie dearly and things would not be the same without her! Pop in more often, DW! ;)


----------



## BubsMom17

I almost just said good morning without realizing it is 2:00 already! Sheesh! At least the day is going by fast!

Everything is OK here. Not much to note... except that I made the horrifying discovery that DESSERT CAUSES ME AWFUL HEARTBURN/REFLUX! Why did it have to be dessert??? I have to make a life decision here... dessert, or no heartburn??? Pregnancy is the only time I allow myself to indulge in dessert a few nights a week... I think I know which way I'm going to go with this...

Dessert wins, especially this time of year!


----------



## BubsMom17

Nikki - How are the sugars???

Morgan, Kara, Julie: How is the morning sickness??? Mine STARTED at 8 weeks and lasted until about 14. I'm a late bloomer. 

Sonia - My boobs started killing me between 7-8 weeks. They were a little sore before that, but come 7 1/2 weeks, boom! Fire boobs! About once every 4 weeks I get about of sore boos again... They have grown almost 2 cup sizes. I am afraid of what they will become once the milk comes in!

Rachel - You house seems like a fall wonderland! I am tired of the un-fall-like weather we are having here... I am ready for cool weather and pumpkin lattes! 

Amanda (Waves) - Sorry about the Indians, but they did great this year!


----------



## BubsMom17

So have any of you looked into Red Raspberry Leaf Tea or Evening Primrose Oil?

At 33 weeks I started drinking Raspberry Leaf Tea. It is supposed to tone your uterine muscles to make contractions more effective and the pushing stage shorter. And after you have baby it is supposed to help with cramping and help to get your uterus back down to size. *It won't start labor though. It is just supposed to make the contractions more efficient. 

Then at 36 weeks (tomorrow), I am starting a dose of Evening Primrose Oil. It is supposed to help you cervix become favorable. Once again, it won't start labor, but once things get going it is supposed to help you thin out and efface quickly. I didn't do any of this stuff the first time, so let's see if it helps!

Oh... and I told DH we have to start DTD at least three times a week. I told him I need his prostaglandins to get the motor revved up for baby eviction! He doesn't seem to be opposed. ;)


----------



## jury3

Lol Emily-dessert is worth a little reflux here and there!
Ms was really bad this past weekend but seems to easing the last few days. Hopefully it keeps easing up!


----------



## jury3

I'm so excited you're preparing for your little one!!! I just bought the earth mama angel baby sampler tea and it has a 3rd tri tea w raspberry lead in it. I'll definitely be drinking it when I get there!

We booked a 3D gender scan for nov 23rd, yay!


----------



## BubsMom17

jury3 said:


> I'm so excited you're preparing for your little one!!! I just bought the earth mama angel baby sampler tea and it has a 3rd tri tea w raspberry lead in it. I'll definitely be drinking it when I get there!
> 
> We booked a 3D gender scan for nov 23rd, yay!

Oh my gosh I will have my baby by then. Holy moly.... 

I drink the Earth Mama Third Tri Tea! It tastes pretty good, like minty chamolile.


----------



## asmcsm

Julie your gender scan is the day before my Bday!


----------



## wavescrash

goldstns said:


> Waves- when is gender scan? What are you thinking the baby is?

October 15th so just 12 days away!!!! I have no idea. I'm expecting it to be a girl just because I have 2 girls and want a boy lol. It feels like a boy but looked like a girl at the 12 week scan so who knows!



TTCaWee1 said:


> Yay a post from Ryann! Aka "DW" here's your official "congrats!!"
> 
> haha I've had to catch myself from calling my hubby "DH" in texts....

Hahah I'm the same with "OH".



BubsMom17 said:


> Amanda (Waves) - Sorry about the Indians, but they did great this year!

Aww thanks. It was a great season with a depressing ending lol. Oh well, just means next year should be great as well. Took Tito 2 years to take the Red Sox to a championship and in just 1 year he did a total turnaround with our team so I'm excited for 2014 :)



BubsMom17 said:


> So have any of you looked into Red Raspberry Leaf Tea or Evening Primrose Oil?

I used both during the end of my last pregnancy. I inserted the EPO pills before bed. Started RRL tea at like 32 weeks and the EPO around 36 weeks. I think it definitely helped but it also wasn't my first labor/delivery so I don't know if my body knowing what to do helped or if the EPO/RRL did too. I'll probably use them again this time. And I'm pretty sure DTD helped bring on labor both times for me. With my first, I went into labor within 10 minutes of finishing DTD so... you know... tell him it works lol.

Julie, that was so sweet of DW <3 Congrats to you ladies!


----------



## Disneybaby26

Julie- so so glad that the little babes are doing just fine!! And a warm hello to Ryann!! I loooove that name!! It was so nice and thoughtful of her to pop in!! Xx

My MS kind of cycles now, I'll have two or three good days and then three or four bad days...hopefully is wont last too much longer though!! 11 Weeks today!! Will post a pic in a bit after my shower! :)


----------



## Disneybaby26

11 Weeks!! The start of my little bump!! :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







photo (10).jpg
File size: 24 KB
Views: 16


----------



## TTCaWee1

Aww Kara you are so tiny too! I bet you are going to pop out soon.


----------



## pdxmom

Awwww Kara sooo cute..


----------



## jury3

BubsMom17 said:


> jury3 said:
> 
> 
> I'm so excited you're preparing for your little one!!! I just bought the earth mama angel baby sampler tea and it has a 3rd tri tea w raspberry lead in it. I'll definitely be drinking it when I get there!
> 
> We booked a 3D gender scan for nov 23rd, yay!
> 
> Oh my gosh I will have my baby by then. Holy moly....
> 
> I drink the Earth Mama Third Tri Tea! It tastes pretty good, like minty chamolile.Click to expand...

Lol yeah you will!



asmcsm said:


> Julie your gender scan is the day before my Bday!

Sweet! Finding out the genders can be your bday present lol just what you've always wanted, right?

Nikki-so glad you like the new ob! That was awesome of mil to take you shopping! Mines been offering, so I'll prob take her up on that soon. 

Kara-that's what my ms is starting to do, hopefully we both get relief soon! Can't wait to see that bump grow!


----------



## morganwhite7

This is for you Amanda!!

I jumped out bed for it since I forgot lol, pardon the undies. Not like we don't share everything else! Lol. And keep in mind, it pops sooner with #2 and I had a basketball belly only 6 mos ago!! Haha, excuses excuses.

Now goodnight! :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 36.4 KB
Views: 17


----------



## jury3

Morgan that looks bigger than last week!


----------



## RobertRedford

Morgan and Kara, you're both tiny with adorable bumps!


----------



## wavescrash

Ladies, I love your bumps forming :) So exciting!

Here's my 17 week bump and then a comparison of 17 weeks during each of my pregnancies lol. I laughed so hard seeing how tiny I was in the other pregnancies and I'm sure I thought I was huge then.
 



Attached Files:







17weeks-2.jpg
File size: 20.4 KB
Views: 6









17 week comparison.jpg
File size: 54.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## morganwhite7

FREAKIN ASHLEE IS PREGNANT PEOPLE, wake up!!! Haha I'm so ADHD and no one is one this early EVER! Yay!! :)

Waves- Beautiful belly, amazing comparison too. I hope I have a nice round bump by 17 wks! Wish I had a nice camera too, your pics are always really awesome!

Kara- Beautiful bumpie & only ONE MORE WEEK til the 2nd trimester!! AHH! :)

AFM- Grocery shopping tonight.. grabbing some potatoes, veggies, and pot roast to make Sunday. All of your cooking has sounded so good!! Maybe pumpkin spice cupcakes w/ cream cheese icing, too- my fave :) We are going to the Renaissance Festival tomorrow, it's really huge in Ohio, lasts almost 3 months, only weekends. So that will be fun. This weekend is Oktoberfest themed, so DH can get a brat and beer, and me a giant turkey leg and blackberry cobbler :) If you can't tell I've been dreaming about going for the past few weeks! Lol. Hoping we have a great time and the rain stays away, 30% chance it says. Also stopping by the outlet mall on the way home, I LOOOOVE the Pottery Barn Outlet, can't wait! Hope you all have a great weekend, I usually don't post much since it's my only free time, but I'll be watching! :)


----------



## asmcsm

Looks like I get to post over here now!

Morgan I made pumpkin cupcakes with cream cheese frosting last week! So good! I LOVE renaissance festivals, I wish I could go!


----------



## morganwhite7

I will post pics tomorrow. It is definitely super nerdy, but I love that they get so into it! I can't wait to go look at all the swords and potions! Lol they sell the coolest homemade jewelry, soaps, oil fragrances, and other knick-knacks, it couldn't be tomorrow fast enough! :)


----------



## asmcsm

I'm super nerdy which is why I love it so much lol. I always wanted to dress up for it


----------



## morganwhite7

Me too :) 

Haha last year I bought elf ears and got my hair braided by a faerie- they use putty and makeup to apply these HUGE ears that look so real, and I mean like a foot long!! And we went to a jousting match where I was promptly splattered with a gallon of mud. So messy and fun, I just looove it! :)


----------



## morganwhite7

Hey girls- Would you all post your due dates so I can add them to the front page? Plz and sank youuu :)


----------



## goldstns

Morgan - due date: Jan 18

Emily- thanks for asking.... they have been really good actually. I TOTALLY changed my diet, which has been hard, but I feel really good. I actually found diabetic chocolate (sugar free)!!! So I bought some, however I still need to be careful of how much I eat of it. To be honest, I have lost weight. I also want to believe that baby girl is growing a little slower, which I think will be better for her. I have my dietitian meeting on wed and I want to make sure I am eating enough, because I kinda fear that. Id say 95% of the time my sugar numbers are good and that once in a while they are too much, but just by a tiny bit and doc said that was fine. Since my ankles are NO longer swollen, I have been able to walk 30 min a day! However doc said as the pregnancy continues usually its harder to keep numbers good with diet, but she said not to worry its not my fault and we will work with what we got when we get there.


----------



## BubsMom17

goldstns said:


> Morgan - due date: Jan 18
> 
> Emily- thanks for asking.... they have been really good actually. I TOTALLY changed my diet, which has been hard, but I feel really good. I actually found diabetic chocolate (sugar free)!!! So I bought some, however I still need to be careful of how much I eat of it. To be honest, I have lost weight. I also want to believe that baby girl is growing a little slower, which I think will be better for her. I have my dietitian meeting on wed and I want to make sure I am eating enough, because I kinda fear that. Id say 95% of the time my sugar numbers are good and that once in a while they are too much, but just by a tiny bit and doc said that was fine. Since my ankles are NO longer swollen, I have been able to walk 30 min a day! However doc said as the pregnancy continues usually its harder to keep numbers good with diet, but she said not to worry its not my fault and we will work with what we got when we get there.

Try the sugar free jell-o pudding! It is so tasty and doesn't taste sugar free at all!


----------



## BubsMom17

LOL... Morgan I just noticed my due date is listed at 1/01/13. I am wayyyy over due if that's the case! Hehehe... Let's try 11/01/13! :)

Fall has finally arrived in So Cal! I am making my pumpkin bread tomorrow! Yay!!!


----------



## asmcsm

BubsMom17 said:


> LOL... Morgan I just noticed my due date is listed at 1/01/13. I am wayyyy over due if that's the case! Hehehe... Let's try 11/01/13! :)
> 
> Fall has finally arrived in So Cal! I am making my pumpkin bread tomorrow! Yay!!!

I just noticed that too lol


----------



## BubsMom17

Oh sorry! I forgot to mention how freakin smoking hot you preggo ladies are! All fit and toned with your little tummies! Enjoy it and show it off!


----------



## asmcsm

BubsMom17 said:


> Oh sorry! I forgot to mention how freakin smoking hot you preggo ladies are! All fit and toned with your little tummies! Enjoy it and show it off!

I know right! My before pic isn't even gonna look that fit and toned :? depressing


----------



## BubsMom17

asmcsm said:


> BubsMom17 said:
> 
> 
> Oh sorry! I forgot to mention how freakin smoking hot you preggo ladies are! All fit and toned with your little tummies! Enjoy it and show it off!
> 
> I know right! My before pic isn't even gonna look that fit and toned :? depressingClick to expand...

You should see the girls I work with. I don't know if it matters, but they are all Chinese and all so cute and petite. They have made a HIGH standard to live up to when I come back to work. They come back flat tummied and like the had never been pregnant.


----------



## asmcsm

BubsMom17 said:


> You should see the girls I work with. I don't know if it matters, but they are all Chinese and all so cute and petite. They have made a HIGH standard to live up to when I come back to work. They come back flat tummied and like the had never been pregnant.

Must be nice to just be genetically skinny like that lol. I'm always jealous of the tiny petite Asian models. I'd have to workout constantly to be that tiny :? and I still don't think I'd be quite that small


----------



## asmcsm

It is comforting that with this pregnancy I am already feeling nausea pretty consitently. The last 3 days I've been nauseous. Last pregnancy I didn't really have any other than the TWW. Better warn hubby now that the toilet better be cleaned at all times because I'll be pissed if I have to puke in a dirty one.


----------



## Disneybaby26

Ashlee- WAAHHHHHHH!!! Welcome lady!!! Congrats times a million!! I'm so so excited for you!! :) I knew this was going to be your month!!


----------



## wavescrash

03/12/14 for me


----------



## asmcsm

Disneybaby26 said:


> Ashlee- WAAHHHHHHH!!! Welcome lady!!! Congrats times a million!! I'm so so excited for you!! :) I knew this was going to be your month!!

Thanks Kara! I'm excited! But still very nervous lol


----------



## Disneybaby26

4/20 for me, but I'm going to push for 4/24 next Weds at my appt bc I know that's what it should be! :)


----------



## morganwhite7

Ooh sorry Emily, I copy and pasted from the other thread must have forgot a 1! Lol

Updating everyone's due dates now :)

And as for after-baby body, do not be deceived.. I may have lost all the weight (was 150, now 107), and some, due to the depression that followed.. but things certainly aren't as "tight" as they were before! Mama boobs, mama belly pouch, stretch marks, the whole 9 yards :)


----------



## morganwhite7

Just need Julie, Rachel, and Molly's DD's and we'll be good to go :)


----------



## wavescrash

Hey Julie, I saw this browsing Pinterest and thought of you :)

https://www.babble.com/mom/raising-twins-surprising-perks/


----------



## TTCaWee1

Aww Morgan! Your little bump popped out! Cute!! 

And waves, I can't wait till my bump looks like yours!!!

Welcome Ashlee! Congrats again. Look for ginger capsules to have on hand. They really help. 

My due date is 4/14/14. Prob go sooner but that's the "official" based off lmp. We went to the movies last night wand saw gravity in 3d. I liked it. But I ate too much popcorn and I still feel like barfing. Ugh. Off to work for me....


----------



## TTCaWee1

Haha watch this video. DH showed me. We were rolling

https://screen.yahoo.com/flip-side-pregnancy-030000583.html


----------



## goldstns

25-ish weeks! Feeling so much better now that I am eating better.
 



Attached Files:







25 weeks.jpg
File size: 26 KB
Views: 6


----------



## asmcsm

Took another frer today with TMU and definitely darker than yesterday's FMU! Can't wait for my apt on Thursday. I know I won't get to see a HB but just want make sure measuring right and levels are good
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## brunettebimbo

Lots darker! :)


----------



## jury3

Waves-Your belly was definitely a lot smaller your first pregnancy! You couldn't even tell you were pregnant!
Thanks for the link! I can't get it to work though. It takes me to the page, but then I can't click through the 7 things. I'll try again later...

ASHLEE-OH MY GOSH!!!! I'M SO EXCITED FOR YOU!!! CONGRATS! I'm so glad you get to join us over here :)

Morgan-My due date is 05/05/13

Nikki-You look great! I'm so glad you are feeling good and there's no more swelling!

Rachel-That video made me lol I had to send it to DW


----------



## asmcsm

jury3 said:


> Waves-Your belly was definitely a lot smaller your first pregnancy! You couldn't even tell you were pregnant!
> Thanks for the link! I can't get it to work though. It takes me to the page, but then I can't click through the 7 things. I'll try again later...
> 
> ASHLEE-OH MY GOSH!!!! I'M SO EXCITED FOR YOU!!! CONGRATS! I'm so glad you get to join us over here :)
> 
> Morgan-My due date is 05/05/13
> 
> Nikki-You look great! I'm so glad you are feeling good and there's no more swelling!
> 
> Rachel-That video made me lol I had to send it to DW

Thank you! Just hope that ill get to stay over here this time! First apt is next Thursday


----------



## jury3

I'm sure you will :) Can't wait for your apt!


----------



## clynn11

Adorable bump Nikki!!

Ashlee the progression looks awesome!!


----------



## TTCaWee1

Nikki you are looking good! Quite a bump she's creating!!!


----------



## TTCaWee1

Second trimester!!!!!! Woot woot!


----------



## asmcsm

Yay Rachel!

Freaking out over here because my temp dropped to 98.3 today :( too close to coverline for comfort. I should probably stop temping. I'm just so worried this will be another miscarriage. I wish the stupid dr office could just let me get betas done tomorrow. But I have to be an "official patient for this pregnancy" and see my midwife first so that they aren't liable for anything that happens before the apt. So stupid


----------



## TTCaWee1

That's a stupid theory for them to have. They should just order the betas then they have more info when you go to your appt. I wouldn't worry about your temps. Stop temping and go buy a ton of dollar store tests. They aren't as sensitive so will take longer to get as dark as the control. If you really want something to obsess over till your appt. I did and it helped. Even after I got betas done lol


----------



## brunettebimbo

I read you shouldn't temp after a BFP. Hope you get your bloods done soon :)


----------



## jury3

Morgan-11 weeks!!!

Rachel-13 weeks!!!

Ashlee-Seriously, look up charts on ff...it's not uncommon for the temps to still drop and rise after a bfp. I would just stop or you'll worry yourself sick. The tests are more accurate at this point.


----------



## asmcsm

I knew I shouldn't have temped but I was just hoping to see a spike like everyone else gets :/. Makes no sense to me because normally I have a triphasic chart so you'd thing that once I got pregnant my temps would be higher. Progesterone shouldn't be a problem :/. I have some clinical guard tests that I can use to see if they get darker. I probably shouldn't worry so much. My frer with TMU yesterday was way darker than my FMU from the day before. Last time it took 2 days for it to be that much darker. Just hate that I have to wait till Thursday for more info :/


----------



## jury3

So, I'm kind of freaking out a little. If you read my post on the ttc thread yesterday, then you know I'm having issues with my boss again. I've very behind on my work bc I've been so sick and so exhausted. I'm starting to have a few good days here and there so I'm trying to get caught up. I tried to explain things to her and she basically made me feel like shit. I'm so scared she's going to start causing me problems and trying to get me in trouble. I'm already scared of what will happen with my pregnancy. There is no telling if or when I could end up on bed rest, what complications I might have or when I will deliver. On top of that, I was already stressed about work and she just kicked it up a few notches. I really don't need that! 
Anyway, I have to call this week and see what my short term disability will cover if I go on bed rest. I have 6-8 weeks for maternity leave and then 12 weeks of FMLA leave on top of that. So my goal is to keep working at least until mid February which would be the beginning of my 3rd trimester. I've hear that many std companies only pay 60% of your salary, so I'm still worried about money. Better than nothing I guess. Maybe I'll have a nice healthy pregnancy and won't have to worry about it! 
Anyway, had to get that off my chest. lol I'm just such a planner and the unknowns are getting to me!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Ashlee-I agree with stopping temping, I was looking at temp charts past bfp and lots of them rise and fall. 
Rachel-2nd trimester already! Yay girl
Julie-I hope you get something figured out fast, so you can stop stressing.


----------



## asmcsm

This made me feel better. Today's test line is a little darker than control which is comforting. Definitely didn't progress this well with the last one
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.3 KB
Views: 9


----------



## asmcsm

So glad I didn't use the clinical guard to test on 12DPO look how light is today lol


Julie- so sorry you're so stressed at work :( can't be good for the babes. I hope everything gets worked out and your boss starts to understand :hugs:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## clynn11

Ash- STOP TEMPING!!! Lol. I've read everywhere that you should stop testing as soon as you get that + test because pregnancy hormones can make your temps fluctuate drastically and just cause undue stress. Everything is fine, your lines are gorgeous, and I 100% KNOW that this is your take home baby!

My poor cousin is in the hospital and is on bed rest until she delivers. :( She's 32 weeks. Apparently something is going on with her kidneys and her proteins are high so they have to monitor her constantly. They're at a 3.4 right now and she said if they get to a 5, they have to deliver baby Ellie! Please send positive thoughts and good mama vibes to my cousin Antoinette :) Thanks ladies, we know all will be fine but we just want Ellie to cook a little longer!


----------



## asmcsm

clynn11 said:


> Ash- STOP TEMPING!!! Lol. I've read everywhere that you should stop testing as soon as you get that + test because pregnancy hormones can make your temps fluctuate drastically and just cause undue stress. Everything is fine, your lines are gorgeous, and I 100% KNOW that this is your take home baby!
> 
> My poor cousin is in the hospital and is on bed rest until she delivers. :( She's 32 weeks. Apparently something is going on with her kidneys and her proteins are high so they have to monitor her constantly. They're at a 3.4 right now and she said if they get to a 5, they have to deliver baby Ellie! Please send positive thoughts and good mama vibes to my cousin Antoinette :) Thanks ladies, we know all will be fine but we just want Ellie to cook a little longer!

Lol no worries, I won't be temping anymore. Sorry to her about your cousin :/ hopefully everything will turn out okay and the little babe will be able to cook a little longer.

In other news, my dog is being SUPER weird. I'm not sure if it has to do with me being pregnant or if she's sick or what. I actually read about dogs having false pregnancies while their owners are pregnant crazy!


----------



## clynn11

Dogs can sense these things! Dear god let's hope she doesn't go through a false pregnancy! That would be fun for Chad to deal with, two pregnancies at once!!! Hahahahaha.


----------



## MrsAmk

Sorry Morgan, Ive been MIA for a bit. My EDD is 5/26/14 based off conception, but by the first fetal measurement, 5/23/14


----------



## TTCaWee1

My cat kept crawling all over me and sleeping on my belly before my bfp. My dad was visiting and asked if he was always like that because he noticed too. My cat has been extra needy since. When I pee, he has to come in the bathroom. When I shower, he sits between the liner and the curtain. Every time. Never did that before. He is always at my side lol. It will be interesting when this baby comes...


----------



## morganwhite7

Dogs can totally sense pregnancy!! And I've heard of the DH phantom symptoms too, where they get sick and helpless and some even grow bellies too?!! (posting article at the bottom, crazy!!) Lol I tell DH everyday- trustttt me if you felt how I feel every morning (hit by a Mack truck hungover) you'd be a raging b***h sometimes, too!! I wish he could feel the way I do for a day! Haha some mornings I just sit there and laugh, I can't even believe how miserable I feel sometimes before Zofran when I'm still sleepy. So don't feel alone JULIE, I definitely get overwhelmed juggling my work and the nausea/fatigue. Only thing that keeps me going is this little life!! Really thankful for the days I feel good though. I'm ready to start enjoying mommyhood. Made a spice cake w/ cream cheese icing and a beautiful pot roast that's still simmering in the kitchen! One more hour, the smell is preggo torture!!! :)

Cass- I'm sorry about baby Ellie, I hope mama gets getter soon! :(

Ashlee- my cheapie tests took forever to get pos too, they are a great way to watch the levels rise, though. And like the other girls said- quit temping!! Nothing it can do now but make you worry, which is not what lil bean needs! :)

Nikki- Beautiful belly! So sorry about the shutdown, I always think of you when I see the news. So not fair, esp for a preggo mama- now is not the time! Makes me mad that they don't think of those situations and won't let you file for unemployment for these weeks.. I hope you get repaid :/

Molly- they always deliver based on due date by LMP, at least that's what my doc said. Unless they're over 9lbs at 37wks or whatnot, then a diff story ;) I was wondering too since our bean was measuring ahead a whole week. I adjusted my ticker anyways, since we'll be having a csection 10 day before his/her due date. Are you having a csection too? And adding 5.26.14 to the list!! :)

I think I still need Rachel & Julie's due dates, but going back to make sure I didn't miss em!


----------



## clynn11

Awww there's a little peach and a little lime in the group! Can't believe your babes are already that big!


----------



## morganwhite7

https://news.asiantown.net/r/25776/i-m-pregnant----and-so-s-my-boyfriend

OMG this guy..


----------



## MrsAmk

Morgan, no I am not planning a C-section. Of course I'll have one if needed, but I dont feel it's necessary to plan one. Are you just to be safe or is there a medical reason?


----------



## frsttimemama

Our dog was SO funny when I was pregnant. He was SO gentle, he always laid his head on my baby belly when I was sitting in the recliner. He liked to cuddle up against it and let his brother kick him at night when I was in bed. And he was SUPER protective of my belly. All. The. Time. It was amazing! I'm sure they would have been BFF's. :) Animals can totally sense it. 

Cassidy, sending positive thoughts for your cousin! So scary! 

Ashlee, I'm so surprised that test isn't darker than that! Goodness! Still so excited for you!

All of your baby bellies are so adorable!


----------



## frsttimemama

jury3 said:


> So, I'm kind of freaking out a little. If you read my post on the ttc thread yesterday, then you know I'm having issues with my boss again. I've very behind on my work bc I've been so sick and so exhausted. I'm starting to have a few good days here and there so I'm trying to get caught up. I tried to explain things to her and she basically made me feel like shit. I'm so scared she's going to start causing me problems and trying to get me in trouble. I'm already scared of what will happen with my pregnancy. There is no telling if or when I could end up on bed rest, what complications I might have or when I will deliver. On top of that, I was already stressed about work and she just kicked it up a few notches. I really don't need that!
> Anyway, I have to call this week and see what my short term disability will cover if I go on bed rest. I have 6-8 weeks for maternity leave and then 12 weeks of FMLA leave on top of that. So my goal is to keep working at least until mid February which would be the beginning of my 3rd trimester. I've hear that many std companies only pay 60% of your salary, so I'm still worried about money. Better than nothing I guess. Maybe I'll have a nice healthy pregnancy and won't have to worry about it!
> Anyway, had to get that off my chest. lol I'm just such a planner and the unknowns are getting to me!

I had STD, and it paid 60% of my salary for no more than 11 weeks. I only got 8 because of the way things worked out. They said I could still work, but work said I couldn't because of a lifting restriction. Anyway, long story short, it was not as much for as long as I thought, but it worked out okay for us. Hopefully it does for you as well. I also hope that you get something figured out with your boss. Too much stress!


----------



## morganwhite7

I am doing it due to the belly trauma I had, which is what caused the placental rupture as well as lots of muscle tissue damage on my lower abdomen (all due to the seatbelt). I also have a SubChorionic hematoma that has been bleeding my entire pregnancy (they hope for it to go away by 20 wks) which is caused by my placenta having issues trying to adhere. So its just a lot of risks for problems all in the same spot. And speaking of that, the bleeding started again yesterday, light flow, so hoping it goes away soon- it's so worrisome. I had gone almost 4 weeks with no bleeding. Anyways, they also recommend 6 mos in between surgeries to heal, but doc said she'd be willing to try VBAC if I preferred, but I am NOT taking any chances on this rainbow. I want a guaranteed safe entry to the world, whatever is BEST for this little person. :)


----------



## frsttimemama

Morgan, I was just getting ready to ask how the bleeding was. Ugh! I'm so sorry! Hopefully it stops SOON.


----------



## MrsAmk

Oh yea, I'd for SURE have one then if I were in your shoes! Smart choice :)


----------



## morganwhite7

It is lighter now.. But SO frustrating that doc cannot do anything about it. He even said bed rest is not necessary.. And I'm not sure if I'm agreeing with that bc I did a LOT of walking at the festival yesterday and then outlet shopping. More than I've done in a year or so lol so maybe I'll be taking it easy from now on. Thanks for asking :)

Molly how is everything? Any symptoms, and how is life since acquiring this wonderful little secret?!! :)


----------



## MrsAmk

morganwhite7 said:


> It is lighter now.. But SO frustrating that doc cannot do anything about it. He even said bed rest is not necessary.. And I'm not sure if I'm agreeing with that bc I did a LOT of walking at the festival yesterday and then outlet shopping. More than I've done in a year or so lol so maybe I'll be taking it easy from now on. Thanks for asking :)
> 
> Molly how is everything? Any symptoms, and how is life since acquiring this wonderful little secret?!! :)

I am feeling good. I am a little concerned that I lost my incredible hunger and bloat.....I sure hope everything is ok. I go in on Friday for another u/s and a doc appt.


----------



## Disneybaby26

Nikki- beautiful bump!! You're looking great!!

Julie- I'm so sorry this has been so rough for you! :( do they know that you're pregnant?! With twins?! Hopefully you get it all figured out soon and they get off your case!! I have the option of a short term disability buy up. My plan pays 60% but if I have the option to pay a tiny bit more and get 70% while I'm on leave. Maybe you can look into something like that??

Ashlee- the progression looks great!! I know that it's worrisome, I'm not sure if that ever goes away?? I'm glad they're getting you in sooner rather than later for some betas though!!

AFM- our first trimester screen is tomorrow at 3pm. I'm SO excited!! We are gonna go to the doc and then go do our rounds at all our parents and brothers and sisters houses and then I have dinners with different girlfriends almost every night this week to share the news and maybe a Facebook announcement next Sunday for our anniversary! :) I cannot wait until it's not a secret!!

On a side note: I went to a baby shower today at a million dollar, 3,350 sq foot house...it was 63 degrees and rainy here today. Instead of sitting inside the McMansion, they had us out on a semi covered deck freezing cold and getting misted on. It was at 2pm and there were only a few appetizerish foods (veggies, dip, etc) no real food and only little tiny bottles of water, and after 2.5 hours if sitting in the cold mist watching her open presents they offered everyone "make your own sundae". I was like um yea, no thanks!! It was heinous.


----------



## asmcsm

Thanks for the reassurance ladies! Can't wait till Thursday to feel a little better. For the time being my boobs hurt a ton tonight and today while I was working I had that gush of cm that everyone else says they get. Freaked me out for a minute though because I thought it might be blood. Come on little bean! Stay sticky and grow strong!


----------



## TTCaWee1

Ha I still think the increased cm is AF. I look at the tp every time I pee lol. I wonder if I'll ever stop...


----------



## asmcsm

TTCaWee1 said:


> Ha I still think the increased cm is AF. I look at the tp every time I pee lol. I wonder if I'll ever stop...

Lol I totally did that all day today. Gosh I can't believe you're already in the second trimester! I can't wait to get to that point. I've had major bump envy looking at all the bumps pics. 

Been trying to explain some of the important milestones of pregnancy to hubby tonight lol. I'm excited, but also scared to let myself get too hopeful. I think I need some yoga or something to stop stressing out lol


----------



## TTCaWee1

It's hard not to get excited. I still tell myself not to get too excited. I think I'll be a little more relieved when I hit 24 weeks. Or when I can start feeling kicks


----------



## frsttimemama

I never stopped worrying until like 36 weeks.. lol. Then I knew if he was born he could survive pretty well.


----------



## frsttimemama

For those of you who used clomid, did it change your AF? It isn't as heavy as it has been so I'm just curious because I know it affects your hormones. 

Hope you're all feeling and doing well!! Happy Monday! :)


----------



## morganwhite7

Sandy here's an article, ask Dr. Google.. it seems many women report the same thing! :)

https://www.whattoexpect.com/forums...hives/light-af-after-1st-round-of-clomid.html

I'm so excited to see how it works for you, I have a feeling your BFP is right around the corner!!! 

AFM- Feeling wonderful this morning. Very thankful today. Loving the Fall weather, I've got my brown leather riding boots and big knit sweater on, I looove it! My belly is also quite round this morning, I can't believe I only have one more week until 2nd tri- how the heck did that happen so fast?!?!! Oh also the pot roast was a HIT yesterday.. DH had friends over for football and they all loved it. It was the first one I've ever made, thank God I used my mama's recipe! Happy Monday to all :)

(P.s. Omg just looked & only 30 days until we know the sex, so exited!!!)


----------



## asmcsm

Woke up because of backache. My bed and I are not getting along :? Going to have to figure something out otherwise I'm going to be one miserable preggo. Nausea got the worst last night before bed. Got up off the couch to head to bed and threw up a little in my mouth eww. Had to put on my seabands to reduce the nausea so I could get to sleep. Going to try and go back to sleep, I'm exhausted.


----------



## morganwhite7

Ooh sorry Ashlee I definitely feel your pain, half of the time I end up going to sleep on the cool leather couch :/ I finally whipped out my body pillow lastnight, it feels so much better to have something between your legs for support. But having to pee every 3 hours and having dreams about babies doesn't help either lol :dohh:


----------



## asmcsm

morganwhite7 said:


> Ooh sorry Ashlee I definitely feel your pain, half of the time I end up going to sleep on the cool leather couch :/ I finally whipped out my body pillow lastnight, it feels so much better to have something between your legs for support. But having to pee every 3 hours and having dreams about babies doesn't help either lol :dohh:

lol I moved out onto our couch with a body pillow. I've got body pillow in front of me, couch pillow behind me, dog curled up behind my legs and cats on the arms and back of couch lol


----------



## frsttimemama

Thanks Morgan! Glad you had an awesome weekend!

Ashlee, hope you feel better soon!


----------



## TTCaWee1

Sandy - I don't think mine changed. I can't imagine it would do much after just one dose but that's just my opinion.


----------



## Disneybaby26

Ashlee- I definitely hear you! The ginger pills definitely help and my OB told me recently that Benedryl also does wonders for MS, so every once in a while if I'm nauseas at night I'll take one and kill two birds with one stone!!

I had such a vivid dream last night I woke up completely disoriented, like had no idea where I was.

Yesterday I was excitied, today I'm a nervous vomity wreck...can't wait till this scan is over!


----------



## RobertRedford

asmcsm said:


> Woke up because of backache. My bed and I are not getting along :? Going to have to figure something out otherwise I'm going to be one miserable preggo. Nausea got the worst last night before bed. Got up off the couch to head to bed and threw up a little in my mouth eww. Had to put on my seabands to reduce the nausea so I could get to sleep. Going to try and go back to sleep, I'm exhausted.

Oh no! you poor thing! I hope you feel better soon so you can get some rest!


----------



## morganwhite7

Scan today Kara?!


----------



## frsttimemama

Thanks Rachel! That's what I was thinking, too. It's just weird. Coincidence I imagine. 

Yay for your scan, Kara!


----------



## Disneybaby26

Yes, first trimester screen. I'm sure everything is okay, this was the worst day of my life last April though so I'm just feeling very anxious.


----------



## morganwhite7

OH Kara, I see. I know things will go just fine sweetie. I cannot even imagine how nerve-wracking that must be for you.. kinda like birth for me :/ (we had crappy Aprils together :hugs:) It is so tough being a rainbow mama and worrying yourself sick.. Just keep praying! Can't wait to see the little pics :)

Just a NT scan, and then quad-screening bloodwork next time right? Just checking if I could be missing something since my next appt isn't until 13w1d..


----------



## Disneybaby26

Thanks hun, it means a lot when someone understands! The NT scan has bloodwork associated with it too, they combine that with the measurements and come up with a ratio.

You have until 13w6d to have all the appropriate testing done!


----------



## morganwhite7

Niiice, well then I should be right on time :)

Sending positive thoughts your way this afternoon, can't wait to hear that all is well!

AFM- Off to do a bit of retail therapy on my lunch break!! DH needs some warm clothes and baby Kilo needs a new doggie bed! (almost 8 months now, and 55 LBS!!! wtf) Be back in an hour, or sooooo ;)


----------



## asmcsm

Thanks ladies! Been wearing my seabands all morning, these things are awesome! Only had a little nausea right when I woke up. 

Kara- so excited for your apt!!


----------



## frsttimemama

Kara, I'm sure everything will be okay this time! I'm like Morgan.. if I ever get pregnant again, birth will be the hardest part, mentally anyway. I wont be ok until I have that baby in the carseat in the truck on our way HOME. Thinking of you today!


----------



## asmcsm

So, I've realized that since my apt is on Thursday, I won't be able to go back for my second betas until Monday. So I'll have a 4 day gap in between. I know I'm gonna be going crazy :? Also, I could be anywhere between 4+5 and 5+3 the day of my apt because my cycles are longer than 28 days, more likely the first so there won't be anything to see yet :? This is definitely the downside to finding out early grrr :growlmad:


----------



## frsttimemama

I agree with you Ashlee! I felt like I was pregnant FOREVER!!


----------



## Disneybaby26

Just got home from telling all the grandparents that they have a perfect little grand baby on the way! Everything is spot on and our risk of any trisomy is 1:20,000! So so relieved and so happy!! :)


----------



## BubsMom17

Disneybaby26 said:


> Just got home from telling all the grandparents that they have a perfect little grand baby on the way! Everything is spot on and our risk of any trisomy is 1:20,000! So so relieved and so happy!! :)

Sooo happy for you Kara!!! You must be on cloud 9!!! :cloud9:


----------



## asmcsm

Disneybaby26 said:


> Just got home from telling all the grandparents that they have a perfect little grand baby on the way! Everything is spot on and our risk of any trisomy is 1:20,000! So so relieved and so happy!! :)

Yay! So happy for you!


----------



## clynn11

Yay Kara!!! So excited and happy for you! How exciting it's announcement time!


----------



## asmcsm

frsttimemama said:


> I agree with you Ashlee! I felt like I was pregnant FOREVER!!

I don't really care that it seems like I'm pregnant forever, it's more just that now I have to wait forever to see anything. The first few weeks just seem to crawl by and they're the hardest because you don't know what's going to happen. Last time I was 4 days away from my apt for my first scan and I miscarried. And that time I found out at 15DPO and also had ovulated sooner so I wouldn't have had to wait so long to see something. This time seems extra long because based on my late O date I'd only be 4+5 for my first apt :?


----------



## Disneybaby26

Thank you so much girls!! Feeling pretty awesome!!

Ash- could you go to like a quest or labcorp on Saturday so that you'd have your results first thing Monday morning?


----------



## asmcsm

Disneybaby26 said:


> Thank you so much girls!! Feeling pretty awesome!!
> 
> Ash- could you go to like a quest or labcorp on Saturday so that you'd have your results first thing Monday morning?

I could, but that would cost me another $50...I might as well wait until Monday so my insurance covers it. Plus they like to do it 3-4 days later so it's still in that time frame. I really just wish I could see the little guy/girl but it will be too early :(


----------



## Disneybaby26

Ooooh i got ya!! Definitely makes sense to wait for the insurance then!


----------



## clynn11

sooo ladies getting further along, any intuitions on what you think youre having?? So excited for you all. My cousin had her baby today! 3lbs 11oz both are doing well :)


----------



## asmcsm

I definitely think Morgan's having a girl! Based on her high hcg levels early on(girls tend to have higher than boys) and heart rate I just think it is :)

And I'm going girls on Julie's too because of the psychic lol

Not totally sure about Kara though...I'll say boy

And I think girl for Amanda too


----------



## clynn11

Im saying girl for morgan and amanda. Girl/boy for julie. And boys for rachel and kara. Im gonna give it a few scan pics before I guess for you ash ;) lol


----------



## clynn11

When is your gender scan amanda??? Like any day now right??


----------



## asmcsm

Oh no! I did forget Rachel! :dohh: I say boy for her too

No clue for me...I keep going back and forth on what I'm hoping for...I think a girl would be best first though. For some reason I just think Chad would be great with a daughter


----------



## morganwhite7

I think girl for me too, I feel very different this time and have an inkling :)

Congrats Kara!! So happy it went well, perfect lil bean in there!


----------



## RobertRedford

my predictions:

Morgan- girl
Rachel- boy
Amanda- girl
Ashlee- girl
Julie- girls
Kara-boy


----------



## asmcsm

lol so it looks like most of us have the same idea for genders, except cassidy is going girl & boy for julie


----------



## asmcsm

Wait! What about Sonia and Molly?!


----------



## clynn11

I dont like to make my guesses until I see scan pics lol


----------



## Disneybaby26

Babbyyyy!! We didn't get a good nub shot from what I can see but I'm feeling boy for some reason...
 



Attached Files:







photo (11).jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Disneybaby26

This one has the body but I don't see a nub..Obviously the name isn't blanked out for you girls, im trying to post on Ingender :)
 



Attached Files:







photo (12).jpg
File size: 25.4 KB
Views: 10


----------



## jury3

Kara-What a beautiful baby you have growing there!!! You must be so relieved to spread the news finally! I know I will be!

Ashlee-I still get random gushes of cm. Lots of moistness, I always have to go check lol

Both of my dogs have seemed like they need more attention since I got preggo. Maybe it just seems that way bc I don't want them to walk all over me which they love to do. Being nauseous all the time I just want them to get off of me! lol



frsttimemama said:


> For those of you who used clomid, did it change your AF? It isn't as heavy as it has been so I'm just curious because I know it affects your hormones.

My AF didn't change, but my symptoms during the 2ww were different. My boobs weren't sore as long as they normally were. I literally had nothing until a day or so before AF arrived.



clynn11 said:


> sooo ladies getting further along, any intuitions on what you think youre having?? So excited for you all. My cousin had her baby today! 3lbs 11oz both are doing well :)

Oh my gosh! So tiny! I'm glad they are both doing well though! 

Thanks for the support ladies. Luckily it seems like I have people who have my back. The union rep told me today that apparently my boss may have either mentioned not finishing out the year or may be in trouble enough that she won't get to finish the year...I hope she ends it sooner rather than later!


----------



## asmcsm

Awww so cute Kara! 

Julie, glad to hear things should be working out. My dog fortunately hasn't tried to lay on top of me much like she used to. She jest curls up behind my legs or lays next to me with her head on me. But she's 45lbs lol.

Haven't had too much nausea today though did have some food aversion around lunch my chicken fried rice looked and tasting disgusting to me. Dinner was yum though. Made tri-tip, artichokes, Hawaiian rolls and sweet potato fries with creamy jalapeño sauce, which I've decided is going on everything from now on lol


----------



## wavescrash

Disneybaby26 said:


> Babbyyyy!! We didn't get a good nub shot from what I can see but I'm feeling boy for some reason...

Skull looks a bit like a boy to me :)


----------



## wavescrash

clynn11 said:


> When is your gender scan amanda??? Like any day now right??

A week from tomorrow/Tuesday. It's at 1pm on Tuesday the 15th! So close but I just know this week is going to go by so slowly.

Everyone's guessing girl for me :( You guys suck! Lol.

I'll make some guesses too.

Morgan- girl
Rachel- boy
Ashlee- boy
Julie- girls
Kara- boy


----------



## wavescrash

Disneybaby26 said:


> Just got home from telling all the grandparents that they have a perfect little grand baby on the way! Everything is spot on and our risk of any trisomy is 1:20,000! So so relieved and so happy!! :)

How the heck did you get your results right away? I had my 12 week scan and the bloodwork which was a finger prick but I have to go back at my anatomy scan next week to get another set of bloodwork drawn before I'll get my trisomy results back.


----------



## jury3

Rachel-Boy
Kara-Boy
Waves-Boy
Morgan-Girl
Me-Girls but maybe boy/girl
Can't decide on the other girls yet...too early to have a feeling yet :)


----------



## jury3

Emily-Any baby yet?! I'm so excited! You're our first baby haver lol except Lausie but she hasn't checked in in a really long time.


----------



## frsttimemama

Yay Kara! So glad for you!!

Ashlee, i agree with you. I had a scan at 5+2 because weI had no idea when I hadgot gotten pregnant due to irregular periods, and all I saw was a yolk sac. I was SO scared and they said "We can't guarantee the viability of this pregnancy. " I was crushed. They should have chosen better words. 

I think.boy/girl for Julie, girl for Morgan, and boy for Kara and Rachel. Molly I say girl, too. Ashlee i am thinking boy. Amanda, boy for you, too.


----------



## frsttimemama

Thanks Julie! We will see i guess :)


----------



## morganwhite7

Lol you all will be wrong, I am a boy baby maker!! ;) Can't wait to see. If it's a boy it will make me very happy, but a girl- that is something I've never experienced and I have a feeling I will be even more excited for the unknowns!! Woohoo this is the most exciting 4 week wait, ever! After this all I'll want is him/her in my arms!! Girls I am so excited to be a mommy, so sooooo excited. 

Julie- My dog is more attention hungry now too, definitely more so now that I don't want him jumping all over me! I hope we can get him trained well before baby comes.. such a handful! DH treats him like his baby, takes him to work everyday lol. That can't be good for his little ego!

Waves- Sooo excited for your scan, finally genders coming out will be so fun!!!

Kara- Beautiful babe! Oh my how they grow!! :)


----------



## frsttimemama

Morgan, I totally get that feeling. I have a feeling we will have a girl next time around just because we have all boy clothes. I'd love another boy though. I thought he was a girl until the anatomy ultrasound .. so it took a bit to get my head wrapped around having a boy. Hibby too. Then we were all about it. All we, and everyone I'm sure, want is a healthy baby! :)


----------



## Disneybaby26

wavescrash said:


> Disneybaby26 said:
> 
> 
> Just got home from telling all the grandparents that they have a perfect little grand baby on the way! Everything is spot on and our risk of any trisomy is 1:20,000! So so relieved and so happy!! :)
> 
> How the heck did you get your results right away? I had my 12 week scan and the bloodwork which was a finger prick but I have to go back at my anatomy scan next week to get another set of bloodwork drawn before I'll get my trisomy results back.Click to expand...

I did my bloodwork last week. They did the U/S and told us the Nuchal was normal and then sent us in to meet with the generic counselor who entered that info, combined it with the NT and told us our results! We had the first trimester screen. When they do the bloodwork and combine with the anatomy scan that Is called a quad screen, basically the same thing.


----------



## RobertRedford

asmcsm said:


> Wait! What about Sonia and Molly?!

I'm clueless about Sonia and Molly. I vote team yellow, for now :)


----------



## wavescrash

Disneybaby26 said:


> wavescrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disneybaby26 said:
> 
> 
> Just got home from telling all the grandparents that they have a perfect little grand baby on the way! Everything is spot on and our risk of any trisomy is 1:20,000! So so relieved and so happy!! :)
> 
> How the heck did you get your results right away? I had my 12 week scan and the bloodwork which was a finger prick but I have to go back at my anatomy scan next week to get another set of bloodwork drawn before I'll get my trisomy results back.Click to expand...
> 
> I did my bloodwork last week. They did the U/S and told us the Nuchal was normal and then sent us in to meet with the generic counselor who entered that info, combined it with the NT and told us our results! We had the first trimester screen. When they do the bloodwork and combine with the anatomy scan that Is called a quad screen, basically the same thing.Click to expand...

Well they did my nuchal translucency scan and then the blood work. My OB just said there's a second part to the blood work but didn't mention factoring in my anatomy scan as well. The nuchal fold was well within normal range so I'm assuming everything else should be okay but I feel like I'm the only person whose had this test done already that hasn't gotten their results lol.


----------



## asmcsm

Took the advise of you wise preggos and did another IC this morning to watch the progression to keep myself sane lol. It was much darker yay! :happydance: I really can't wait until my apt on Thursday to get the first quantitative hcg. I hope hope hope this is my take home baby because I'm already starting to get excited even though I've tried not to until we know for sure.

In other news, I won $50 on a scratcher last night which was pretty awesome. Putting it in the savings because we'll likely need it if this is the sticky bean!


----------



## BubsMom17

Hi ladies! Has anyone heard from Sonia? I missed a few days but I didn't see her on yesterday...

No baby yet! Having regular Braxton-Hicks (several per hour) and they are getting stronger. But no real action yet! I have TWO DAYS left of work! Woo-hoo!!!! Baby is getting big and it's uncomfy... I think he is ready to come out! Poor guy is so squished in there now!


----------



## asmcsm

BubsMom17 said:


> Hi ladies! Has anyone heard from Sonia? I missed a few days but I didn't see her on yesterday...
> 
> No baby yet! Having regular Braxton-Hicks (several per hour) and they are getting stronger. But no real action yet! I have TWO DAYS left of work! Woo-hoo!!!! Baby is getting big and it's uncomfy... I think he is ready to come out! Poor guy is so squished in there now!

Haven't seen her in a few days :? Hoping that everything is okay. May try texting her. SHe might just be busy with in-laws I hope.

Yay for two days left of work!! SO exciting! WIll be good to spend some time at home with Danny before baby comes too I'm sure.


----------



## MrsAmk

LOL I am like Morgan, I have this feeling that I am only a boy makin mama!


----------



## asmcsm

Update on Sonia, she's fine, just tired and trying to keep up with the in-laws. She says hi and hopes everyone is well. Her first scan is tomorrow morning so everyone send good vibes her way!


----------



## MrsAmk

Oh here is my lil jelly bean today:
 



Attached Files:







baby#2- 7 weeks.jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 15


----------



## asmcsm

MrsAmk said:


> Oh here is my lil jelly bean today:

yay!! how cute :) and you're measuring 2 days ahead!


----------



## MrsAmk

Now that I look at it, doesnt it look like a bleed around the baby? The tech didnt even let me see any of the ultrasound today, I was SO annoyed!


----------



## asmcsm

MrsAmk said:


> Now that I look at it, doesnt it look like a bleed around the baby? The tech didnt even let me see any of the ultrasound today, I was SO annoyed!

Now that you mention it, those black spaces do resemble ultrasounds I've seen of subchorionic hematomas. Have you had any bleeding though?


----------



## MrsAmk

asmcsm said:


> MrsAmk said:
> 
> 
> Now that I look at it, doesnt it look like a bleed around the baby? The tech didnt even let me see any of the ultrasound today, I was SO annoyed!
> 
> Now that you mention it, those black spaces do resemble ultrasounds I've seen of subchorionic hematomas. Have you had any bleeding though?Click to expand...

Nope! None.


----------



## morganwhite7

Oh my Emily how exciting!!! This is IT!! :)

Ashlee- Try not to worry sweetie I know it is hard!! Can't wait to hear those beautiful high numbers :)

As for Sonia, whens her scan anyone remember? I bet she's just busy catering to the in-laws!


----------



## morganwhite7

Omg I'm wayy late lol..

Beautiful bean Molly and YAY for a scan for Sonia, so exciting!! :)


----------



## wavescrash

I'm on my phone so not sure what black spaces you're talking about but I see what could be ovaries. They look like black spaces depending on how the picture was taken.


----------



## MrsAmk

No those are def. not my ovaries. I am also having cramps and odd pains in my uterus. Praying all is fien!!


----------



## morganwhite7

Could be ovaries at that angle like Waves said, but that pic (at least on the left) looks exactlyyy like my bleed. The blackness on the right is what makes me think ovaries, since that is DEF not a huge bleed, or you'd know. But if you aren't bleeding I wouldn't worry, bc if there was a SCH I think you'd have to be bleeding somewhat. I bled from 5w2d all the way up to 9 weeks, had a nice 2/3 week break, and it's back again. SCH's suck and doctors have virtually NO answers/treatment for them. If you really want to know, you can call in and have them take a look at your records real quick and call you back. It is simple for an OB or US tech to determine those things by looking at the scan! :)


----------



## MrsAmk

Thanks, yea I know its not my ovaries. They are much more to the left and right (ive seen them a hundred times on u/s). Hoping its nothing! I will freak if I bleed. :wacko:


----------



## goldstns

Emily- what do braxton hix contractions feel like? Not that I am having them at all, just wondering. 

We went to our hospital tour and I started crying! I can't believe it will be here sooo soon. 

My shower invites have been sent out :) Im getting excited for it! 

Spending my day applying to new jobs because this shut down sh!t sucks! Ill be surprised if it isn't just a waste of time seeing that no one will hire a preggo!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Yay Molly! Great picture :)


----------



## BubsMom17

goldstns said:


> Emily- what do braxton hix contractions feel like? Not that I am having them at all, just wondering.

Well they are different for everyone. I started getting them at 20 something weeks when I was pregnant with Danny, and at like 16 weeks this time. They feel like... well... imagine a blood pressure monitor band around your tummy. It gets tight, tight, tight, then release. You bump gets hard like a rock! That's what they feel like for me. Some women only know they get them cuz their bump gets hard. Some women only get a few, others get them a lot. I have an "excitable" (aka irritable) uterus and they trigger easily for me. I get minimum 10-15 a day once they start. Now it more than that, since it is several per hour.
They do NOT hurt. They are uncomfy, like having your blood pressure taken, but not at all painful. 
Last time thought they transitioned into real contrax for me, so I am just trying to be aware if they start hurting in my back or start feeling crampy.


----------



## jury3

Molly-Your babe looks like he/she is growing well! I have no idea about bleeds...why wouldn't your doc let you see?

Emily-That is so exciting!!! I'm very jealous you'll be off work soon though lol

Nikki-I don't blame you! This is crazy. A girl I went to high school with has brain cancer and was saying that she's going to have to pay out of pocket until the government opens back up/gets back to work...So ridiculous!


----------



## frsttimemama

Molly, I think your picture looks ok! Try not to worry too much. Call your dr if it will help you feel better!!


----------



## wavescrash

I think, _think, think,_ think that I felt the baby move a few times so far this evening. There's always a chance it's just crap (literally) moving through my bowels because it's such a light sensation that I can't tell for certain but I think it was actually the baby. I'm 18 weeks tomorrow with my 3rd. I know what I should be looking for lol. I'm so annoyed that I haven't felt anything definitive yet when these moms in my March due date club who are pregnant with #1 or 2 have been feeling movement since 14 weeks. Some even feeling kicks on the outside already.

I know those of you further behind me are probably feeling the same impatience I am... it's just annoying having everyone else as far along as me feeling constant/definitive movements and I'm questioning "is it poop or baby?" lol


----------



## asmcsm

Here's the progression pic from the test I took this morning. Top is 14DPO and bottom is 16DPO. Yay for it getting darker!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## frsttimemama

How awesome you are feeling movement Amanda! I definitely miss that so much!

That progression looks great, Ashlee!


----------



## morganwhite7

Awesome progression Ashlee!! 

And how exciting for feeling movement Waves! I think you were right.. by 18 weeks with your third I think that is right on time!! :) 6 days to go!!! ;)

P.s. OMG another BFP. This is insane girls.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Hello! I am here! Thank you Morgan for the link! Just found out this morning. FX everything is healthy!


----------



## asmcsm

Omg my nipples are so sore! Last time I didn't get this, only my boobs got sore


----------



## morganwhite7

Ashlee- My boobs stillll do not hurt in the least bit.. But my nipples hurt like crazy! Ew they're also getting darker/larger like they say lol that's always fun! 

Waves- Your FB pics from the Falls are too cute!! Is it still interesting from the U.S. side? Your pics look like you guys got really close! My passport expired but I'd love to take a mini-vacation there. Haha oh and also just wanted to say that Papa Pat looks awesome.. hehe. You have a really adorable little family :)

P.s. Julie & Rachel I still need your due dates! And Britt whenever you calculate it :)


----------



## TTCaWee1

Hey ladies! 
Congrats Britt that is awesome!
Ashlee you progression looks great! I'm yeah I totally get the boob and nipple pain. Still hasn't gotten better. My nips burn, itch, hurt...DH was being seductive and I literally screamed. Then we both cracked up. Ugh I don't know how I'm going to breastfeed with these things. 

Kara and Molly your pics look great. I can't comment on the billed thing bc I have no clue. Sorry. 

Sonia can't wait to hear about your appt!!

Emily you are almost there! I'm excited for you!

As far as genders - 
Me boy
Kara boy
Julie - boy/girl
Morgan boy
Amanda girl
Sonia ?
Molly ?


----------



## asmcsm

Lol Rachel that's exactly what I was thinking, I have a feeling they're only going to get worse and breast feeding is probably going to really hurt at first lol


----------



## morganwhite7

Hey girls I need some advice, I just scared the shizz out of myself reading an article..

I really want to have 2-4 babies. We'd stop at 2 if we had one of each sex. But I am reading about how awful repeat c-sections are (risk of placenta previa/accreta, uterine rupture, etc). Should I try VBAC, against the risks, so that I can have more babies if we choose? Or go the safe way and do c-section but not be able to have as many babies? I would be so scared to have a 4th surgery for a 3rd baby. I know I'm getting wayyyy ahead of myself, but you kind of have to in order to make these decisions! My heart is a little broken now, realizing all the risks involved in both options. Been crying to hubby for the last hour, he said to "relax, it's no big deal". But that made it worse. Grr it is a big deal, this determines the size of our family! It would really, really, really be difficult for me to have a vaginal delivery with how the last pregnancy turned out. If I did it, it would take a LOT of will-power. But I am now considering it due to the risks for future pregnancies.. Any advice/kind words would be lovely girls :)


----------



## asmcsm

morganwhite7 said:


> Hey girls I need some advice, I just scared the shizz out of myself reading an article..
> 
> I really want to have 2-4 babies. We'd stop at 2 if we had one of each sex. But I am reading about how awful repeat c-sections are (risk of placenta previa/accreta, uterine rupture, etc). Should I try VBAC, against the risks, so that I can have more babies if we choose? Or go the safe way and do c-section but not be able to have as many babies? I would be so scared to have a 4th surgery for a 3rd baby. I know I'm getting wayyyy ahead of myself, but you kind of have to in order to make these decisions! My heart is a little broken now, realizing all the risks involved in both options. Been crying to hubby for the last hour, he said to "relax, it's no big deal". But that made it worse. Grr it is a big deal, this determines the size of our family! It would really, really, really be difficult for me to have a vaginal delivery with how the last pregnancy turned out. If I did it, it would take a LOT of will-power. But I am now considering it due to the risks for future pregnancies.. Any advice/kind words would be lovely girls :)

I will tell you that I personally would go with the VBAC, but you have to do what is right for you hun. You can always just see how it goes and decide a little further on. Just pay attention to your body and what you think you can handle. Obviously your doctor thinks it's a possibility for you if they were pushing for it. And if for some reason the vaginal birth isn't progressing the way you guys want it to then you could always go for the Cesarian anyway. I recommend you watch the More Business of Being Born Episode 4, It's entirely about VBACs. You have lots of time to decide. Just make sure you do the research and make the decision you're comfortable with.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Morgan- Due date is 6/22! EEEEEKKKK!

I know i'm not the first woman to ever get pregnant but i'm going to a whole RANGE of emotions today. As the day goes on, i'm getting more and more nervous about telling DH. We were TTC, but he didn't think it would happen this quickly. I know he's going to be shocked, and i'm a little afraid of how he might react .. AT FIRST. How did you ladies do it? Were they shocked?

I haven't even missed my period yet, so i'm afraid to get too excited. I'm not even goign to call the doctors until probably next friday. Does this sound about right?


----------



## morganwhite7

Thanks a bunch Ashlee. 

I am very antsy to get to talk to my doc about it now to see what he thinks is best (it was a nurse who mentioned VBAC but she didn't know much about our history..). I was not very nice to DH bc I am so overwhelmed with this all right now. The bleeding, the options, and he didn't have much advice but it's "my choice" and there's "nothing to worry about". Ugh I am a mess lol and one hell of a worrywart and it is very hard not to be concerned!! I just feel like he always assumes it's "okay". I'm just going to go do some more retail therapy now.. it's my lunch break.. I think I may go try to find some unisex things to make me feel better. Maybe some cute white Polo socks or something..? Idk we will see ;)


----------



## asmcsm

morganwhite7 said:


> Thanks a bunch Ashlee.
> 
> I am very antsy to get to talk to my doc about it now to see what he thinks is best (it was a nurse who mentioned VBAC but she didn't know much about our history..). I was not very nice to DH bc I am so overwhelmed with this all right now. The bleeding, the options, and he didn't have much advice but it's "my choice" and there's "nothing to worry about". Ugh I am a mess lol and one hell of a worrywart and it is very hard not to be concerned!! I just feel like he always assumes it's "okay". I'm just going to go do some more retail therapy now.. it's my lunch break.. I think I may go try to find some unisex things to make me feel better. Maybe some cute white Polo socks or something..? Idk we will see ;)

Sounds like my DH lol. He always insists everything will be fine but I'm a planner and a control freak so it's hard for me to just leave things in the air. You've still got a long time to decide and for your body to heal from the past trauma. Definitely talk with your doctor and see what the best option for YOU will be and keep re-evaluating every once in a while to see how you're body is feeling.


----------



## pdxmom

Gud morning ladies,

Brittany congratulations once again hun...

Ashlee great progression and so happy to c your digi profile pic :flower:

AFM just got back from the u/s....the tech dudnt tell me much just kept saying my doc would update me....i really kept asking her to say sth till she told me tht she saw the gestational sac and yolk sac in the uterus...i know she didnt get a heartbeat bcos i realised wen tht was happening.however im feeling gud about the fact tht she said tht she saw the gestational sac and yolk sac in the uterus...tht means no ectopic right??


----------



## brunettebimbo

That sure does :)


----------



## asmcsm

pdxmom said:


> Gud morning ladies,
> 
> Brittany congratulations once again hun...
> 
> Ashlee great progression and so happy to c your digi profile pic :flower:
> 
> AFM just got back from the u/s....the tech dudnt tell me much just kept saying my doc would update me....i really kept asking her to say sth till she told me tht she saw the gestational sac and yolk sac in the uterus...i know she didnt get a heartbeat bcos i realised wen tht was happening.however im feeling gud about the fact tht she said tht she saw the gestational sac and yolk sac in the uterus...tht means no ectopic right??

Thanks Sonia!
That's great! Must be such a relief that it's a gestational sac and yolk sac in the uterus and not an ectopic! Also, you're only 6 weeks, it's most common to see HB around 6+3 so you should be right on track!


----------



## TTCaWee1

Awesome Sonia!!!!! Yay for a bun in the right oven!!

Morgan - I would do the pros and cons of each. My friend had 3 c-sections and she was fine. I wonder if the lady with 19 kids had c-sections. If not her vagina has got to be wrecked....anyways by the time you give birth your uterus will have had 1 year to heal. Is that enough time to safely do a vbac? I would worry about rupturing. I assume that by the time you choose to have another, you will have more time in between to heal. Bc your surgery was emergent, did they do a classic incision that goes up and down or the side to side one? I would talk to your doc who knows your history before you freak. 

Britt - I can imagine its scary but I'm sure that if your DH wasn't ready he wouldn't of agreed to TTC. Awesome for being so fertile! I was going to do something fun to tell dh but after 13 cycles TTC, and not expecting a bfp I just ran upstairs and showed him. Then I text him an frer an hour later and said can you see this one????!!! His friend he was with said he turned white when he saw the 2 lines lmao. He was excited though but scared at the same time. More that he would be let down by a miscarriage or something than the fact that I was preggo. 

So I read my earlier post and boo for autocorrect bc it looked like I am illiterate!!


----------



## MrsAmk

Morgan: I have a friend who's had 3 c-sections and all is well. If I were you, I wouldnt make a decision yet. I'd have them monitor my placenta closely and if all looks well, try for the VBAC. If you dont progress you of course can get the c-section. IF there is no reason to be alarmed, I'd be all over the VBAC. But if there were any inkling that your placenta could detach/keep bleeding the whole pregnancy I'd def. go with the C.


----------



## asmcsm

So, all the Chinese gender predictor charts EXCEPT countdown to pregnancy's predict that I'm having a girl. I wonder why that one is different. You'd think that it was standardized...

Also, seriously can't wait for my preggo tea to get here. It's cold outside and I want it!!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Ashlee - Where did you get your preggo tea? I will DEF. need some of that!


----------



## asmcsm

CantHrdlyWait said:


> Ashlee - Where did you get your preggo tea? I will DEF. need some of that!

I ordered it from fairhavenhealth.com. It's made by the same company that makes fertilitea.


----------



## morganwhite7

https://www.traditionalmedicinals.com/product/pregnancy-reg-tea

This is what I drink everyday, and I loove it! It is really sweet and spicy/minty, yum! 

And thanks girls on your advice. I think we will ask them to closely monitor my placenta so that we can make the best decision based on my/baby's health. Think I really may try VBAC if all goes well! 

Ooh also I bought the sweetest little floral newborn outfit with rosy toes and hat! (will post pic later!) Anddd an Ergobaby carrier, a super-soft sock monkey binky clip, and a sweater for DH! So 'twas very successful :)


----------



## asmcsm

morganwhite7 said:


> https://www.traditionalmedicinals.com/product/pregnancy-reg-tea
> 
> This is what I drink everyday, and I loove it! It is really sweet and spicy/minty, yum!
> 
> And thanks girls on your advice. I think we will ask them to closely monitor my placenta so that we can make the best decision based on my/baby's health. Think I really may try VBAC if all goes well!
> 
> Ooh also I bought the sweetest little floral newborn outfit with rosy toes and hat! (will post pic later!) Anddd an Ergobaby carrier, a super-soft sock monkey binky clip, and a sweater for DH! So 'twas very successful :)

I think that's a good decision Morgan, to just play it by ear as you progress. That way you're picking the best possible thing for you and your baby and future babies!

Awww, I can't wait to go shopping. And I can't wait to start crocheting more baby stuff!


----------



## TTCaWee1

I went shopping too but for groceries. Boo. But I did get a bombass new vacuum for my hardwoods. Peace out swiffer!!!! Its a dirt devil vacuum duster. Cordless. Washable microfiber pad. Amazeballs as Ashlee would say. Especially since I have an orange cat and high gloss cherry floors....


----------



## TTCaWee1

I just ate an entire can of frenchs fried onions....I may swell


----------



## asmcsm

TTCaWee1 said:


> I went shopping too but for groceries. Boo. But I did get a bombass new vacuum for my hardwoods. Peace out swiffer!!!! Its a dirt devil vacuum duster. Cordless. Washable microfiber pad. Amazeballs as Ashlee would say. Especially since I have an orange cat and high gloss cherry floors....

Haha! I get excited about cleaning appliances too :D I'm a clean freak. I clean A LOT when I get stressed out. I have 3 cats and a dog inside the house...I really want the dog to be outside, especially when we have a baby, but she jumps our fence ALL THE TIME so she stays in most of the time :? More hair for me to clean up


----------



## RobertRedford

I am also a clean freak. OH, not so much...I cannot tell you how much I LOVE LOVE LOVE my shark steamer. I have hardwood floors and linoleum and it does an AMAZEBALLS job of getting them clean. It only uses water, steams the floors, and sanitizes. I use it for all rooms. Then, just wash the pads.


----------



## RobertRedford

TTCaWee1 said:


> I just ate an entire can of frenchs fried onions....I may swell

I originally read this is "I may smell"...teeheee


----------



## goldstns

I LOVE the old couple swiffer commercials!!!!


----------



## TTCaWee1

Haha I may smell too


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

I've been eating everything CARBS. This is terrible! LOL 

Thanks Ashley and Morgan! I will definitley look into the tea's!


----------



## wavescrash

morganwhite7 said:


> And how exciting for feeling movement Waves! I think you were right.. by 18 weeks with your third I think that is right on time!! :) 6 days to go!!! ;)

Nothing felt since last night which is a bummer but I'm sure baby will be more active as I'm trying to fall asleep. They always seem to be good about that lol. I've had a LOT of gas moving around inside today though which sucks because even if I could feel baby kick, there's no way to tell the difference.



morganwhite7 said:


> Waves- Your FB pics from the Falls are too cute!! Is it still interesting from the U.S. side? Your pics look like you guys got really close! My passport expired but I'd love to take a mini-vacation there. Haha oh and also just wanted to say that Papa Pat looks awesome.. hehe. You have a really adorable little family :)

Thanks! I have tons more to upload after I edit them. I was just doing a few at a time because my dad's impatient and wanted to see them immediately. Obviously "Papa Pat" is my dad lol. We're obsessed with the Falls. We prefer the Canadian side because there's so much more to see and do but the American side is still pretty nice. We did the Maid of the Mist since it's still running through this month. I just love Clifton Hill on the Canadian side but there's nothing exciting like that on the American side. They do have Niagara Falls State Park which is a huge park where you walk along the length of the falls and there's shops and restaurants but I love the Canadian side so much more lol. We just have to order Hannah's birth certificate (yeah she's almost 2 and I still don't have it... whoops) and wait for the government to stop being shut down so we can apply for our passport cards and visit the Canadian side again. We used to go 1-2 times a year, every year with my dad when we were younger.

PS... so jealous you got an Ergo. I used a Moby last time and I love it but I definitely want an Ergo this time. TWO of them actually so we can carry both the new baby and Hannah when we don't feel like dragging out the double stroller.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

So surprised this test worked tonight, but I really wanted to take one! AF isn't due until 10/13 and I was worried it wouldn't come up!
 



Attached Files:







aaaa.jpg
File size: 19.5 KB
Views: 0


----------



## asmcsm

Yay! They're fun :) saving my second one for end of next week or week after. Can't wait. For my betas tomorrow!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

How long should I wait to call my doctor? My period isn't even due until 10/13


----------



## asmcsm

CantHrdlyWait said:


> How long should I wait to call my doctor? My period isn't even due until 10/13

Up to you. If you want betas done first then call right away if you want to wait until you can see something on a scan then you could wait


----------



## jury3

asmcsm said:


> Omg my nipples are so sore! Last time I didn't get this, only my boobs got sore

My nipples are super freaking sore. My boobs took a little while to get sore, but the nipples have been the worst. I will barely graze the door frame in our bathroom and it hurts like a bitch! lol DW and the dogs are not allowed anywhere near by boobs or my belly (bc of nausea).



asmcsm said:


> morganwhite7 said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls I need some advice, I just scared the shizz out of myself reading an article..
> 
> I really want to have 2-4 babies. We'd stop at 2 if we had one of each sex. But I am reading about how awful repeat c-sections are (risk of placenta previa/accreta, uterine rupture, etc). Should I try VBAC, against the risks, so that I can have more babies if we choose? Or go the safe way and do c-section but not be able to have as many babies? I would be so scared to have a 4th surgery for a 3rd baby. I know I'm getting wayyyy ahead of myself, but you kind of have to in order to make these decisions! My heart is a little broken now, realizing all the risks involved in both options. Been crying to hubby for the last hour, he said to "relax, it's no big deal". But that made it worse. Grr it is a big deal, this determines the size of our family! It would really, really, really be difficult for me to have a vaginal delivery with how the last pregnancy turned out. If I did it, it would take a LOT of will-power. But I am now considering it due to the risks for future pregnancies.. Any advice/kind words would be lovely girls :)
> 
> I will tell you that I personally would go with the VBAC, but you have to do what is right for you hun. You can always just see how it goes and decide a little further on. Just pay attention to your body and what you think you can handle. Obviously your doctor thinks it's a possibility for you if they were pushing for it. And if for some reason the vaginal birth isn't progressing the way you guys want it to then you could always go for the Cesarian anyway. I recommend you watch the More Business of Being Born Episode 4, It's entirely about VBACs. You have lots of time to decide. Just make sure you do the research and make the decision you're comfortable with.Click to expand...

I completely agree with what Ashlee said. I'm totally for VBACs but you have to do what's best for you. Watch the video she suggested and see if you can find other videos/stories. Do your research and do what makes you comfortable. My mom had 3 c-sections and has had to have surgery to remove/cut scar tissue that caused her a lot of pain. C-sections aren't necessarily pretty after you've had a few of them, but it's not the same for everyone either.

I already gave you my due date!!! lol It's May 5, 2014 :)

Sonia-It sounds like things are progressing just like they should! Yay for a baby in the uterus and not in the tubes :)



asmcsm said:


> So, all the Chinese gender predictor charts EXCEPT countdown to pregnancy's predict that I'm having a girl. I wonder why that one is different. You'd think that it was standardized...
> 
> Also, seriously can't wait for my preggo tea to get here. It's cold outside and I want it!!

Mine were about half and half...maybe bc it's twins...lol Some of them go by the chinese calendar which figures your actual age differently or something like that.



CantHrdlyWait said:


> How long should I wait to call my doctor? My period isn't even due until 10/13

I found out on a Sat and called on that Monday. If I would have found out on a weekday, I would have been calling lol I did betas, so they got me in right away just to draw blood. Then they called me the following week to set up my first apt which was at 7 weeks, 3 days I think. Nothing wrong with calling now and letting them know. They'll have their procedures for setting up apts.


----------



## goldstns

Brit- congrats!!!! YAY!! I did bata's the next day, but I was also on a med that needed to stop ASAP if preggo.... so I needed to find out. However I don't think its a big deal to do ASAP.


----------



## wavescrash

With my first pregnancy, I called the day I got my BFP (I was 1 week late when I tested) and they wouldn't see me until 8 weeks. That's pretty standard for pregnant women with no prior history of complications.

With my second pregnancy, I'd had 2 miscarriages prior to that and was going to be seeing a new doctor in a new practice. I called the day I got my BFP and they said the same thing "We see prenatal patients for the first time around 8 weeks" but then I mentioned my two losses, one being just the cycle before my bfp so they got me in at 6 weeks and my doctor scheduled a viability ultrasound but didn't check my betas.

This third pregnancy, I switched doctors like 3 times but I called to make my initial appointment a few days after getting my BFP. I'd had a miscarriage the cycle before (again) so wanted to give it a few days to see if it'd stick around. Again, they said 8 weeks along.


----------



## TTCaWee1

I called the day after my bfp for betas then I saw my RE at 6+1 & 7+3 before switching over to my OB at 9 weeks. I think the standard is 8 weeks for first appt.


----------



## clynn11

So who has scans coming up?!?! 

Amanda- finding out whether it's a boy or a girl SOON! How exciting!!!!


----------



## clynn11

Julie- you, DW, and your donor should write update posts on your blog on each perspective/experience with finding out! I stalk it every so often to see if you've updated ;) lol


----------



## wavescrash

Yep! 5 days and 5 hours from now. Not counting or anything ;)


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Thanks ladies! I think I will at least wait until halfway through next week. I haven't even missed my period yet, so I want to make sure I get that far first. If they aren't going to see me for 8 weeks, I figure it won't hurt to call next week.


----------



## morganwhite7

Oopsie sorry Julie I must have missed it.. but hey! Cinco de Mayo! :)


----------



## jury3

Cassidy-DW is supposed to be updating it soon. Then I will post the details. I think that's a good idea though, I should have donor's wife do one too...

Morgan-Lol that's ok, I'll forgive you :) yep, cinco de mayo our wedding anniversary!


----------



## TTCaWee1

No scan for me until Nov. 26 :cry: unless I cave and peek at work....just at the baby....


----------



## morganwhite7

Did you guys decide against an early 3d reveal? Ooh also Rachel while I have you- plz give me your DD to add to the front, I apologize if I've missed it!! :)


----------



## TTCaWee1

April 14th

Still haven't decided on a scan.....I really want to since DHs b-day is Nov. 8 and I'll def be far enough along to tell.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Sorry I have been MIA ladies-the last cycle was hard on me, then breaking my computer didn't help. 
Britt-I am so excited for you! 
Amanda-SO soon!


----------



## BubsMom17

Hi ladies!
Last day of work for me, and I must admit, I'm nervous!!! What does one do when not working, does not have a newborn, and is not sick??? When I had Danny I was at work on Friday and had him that Sunday! There was no time off in between! I will be spending lots of time with Danny, but I know I will be exhausted! My back and hips are KILLING me! My pelvis clicks constantly in the back, above my hips. I know it's time to stop working, but it is going to be an adjustment. I hardly ever call out!

Anywho, every time I did a gender prediction it was wrong, except for the Mayan one.
(mom's age at conception + the year. If number is odd, it's a boy, if it's even, it's a girl). So for me, I was 26 when I got pregnant with Danny, in 2009. 26 + 2009 = 2035, odd = boy, so correct.
This time, 30 + 2013 = 2043, = boy, right again! 
Chinese prediction calendar predicted girl both times... 

I'm not sure how that would work with twins... it's not an exact science. LOL... 

As for baby carriers, I have a few! I have a ring sling that my friend hand made for me. I got another sling from sevenslings.com for FREE! You can look up a code for sevenslings.com and enter it and get a free sling, then they send you a code for a nursing cover, too! I have my Moby from last time, which was great around the house. But for out-and-about times, I bought the Beco Gemini. It has fantastic reviews and it is soooo versatile! Four different ways to carry your baby, ergonomically for mom and baby. I suggest looking into the Becos.


----------



## Disneybaby26

Sorry I've been MIA the past couple if days, I've had to go to the rescue of a friend. Crazyyyyyyy story! Will read and update later!

Our gender scan is November 21st! Yay!! :)

Hugs xo.


----------



## goldstns

Emily- I wish I had ideas for you while out of work... and you would assume I would since Ive been out for 2 weeks... but I dont. Could you write on this thread what you have packed in your hospital bag? I know it early for me, but I have been bored... so just thinking.


----------



## BubsMom17

Oh once I get rolling on cleaning and nesting I won't be able to stop! I know that much! LOL! No carpet will go unvacuumed and no germ will go left unbleached! Even the dogs are getting groomed next week.

Thank you for reminding me about my hospital bag. I'm not quite finished yet, but here is the list:

Toiletries (the small bottles) of body wash, shampoo, conditioner, face wash, lotion, deodorant, toothpaste and tooth brush, as well as a brush/comb and hair ties. I also need to pack my glasses and my extra contact lenses along with the solution and cases.
My medication I have to take

Clothes for me: 
2 nursing camisoles
Two pairs of sweat pants
Robe
Fuzzy socks
Slippers with rubber soles to walk around in
Pajama pants
A hoodie to leave the hospital in
Granny panties (a few pairs... though they do give you crazy mesh undies to wear that are like giant maxi pads since you bleed like a mo-fo). 

For baby:
A handful of onesies since baby boy's enjoy peeing on themselves as soon as their weenies are exposed
Baby socks
A newborn beanie my friend knitted for me
His going home outfit
- The hospital provides blankets and diapers and wipes for baby, and then they send home a lot of stuff so I don't have to worry about bringing any of that stuff.

Misc items: 
Camera
Phone
Chargers 
Gatorade for Daniel and I while I'm in labor
Snacks for both of us (granola bars)

It seems like a lot when you write it out, but it's not that much actually! LOL!


----------



## asmcsm

Yay for upcoming gender scans!! I've got my first appointment today *bites nails* Waiting until 3 o' clock is gonna drive me bonkers!

Emily, I'm 23 + 2013= 2036 Girl for me according to Mayan and MOST Chinese calculators haha

I took a before picture today...would help if I knew exactly what week/day to consider myself....


----------



## BubsMom17

Ashlee I totally see you with a girl. 

But I am terrible at guessing... I am wrong 98% of the time. You would think I would at least hit 50/50, but nope...


----------



## morganwhite7

Haha Emily I got the free one from Seven Slings last year.. It's green/white patterned super cute and lightweight! Can't wait to try em both out :)

And oh my he's coming SOON!

Ashlee- Thinking of you, hope to hear back asap!! Are you getting instant results from the doc? FX'd even though I know you are gonna be one happy momma in an hour or so ;)


----------



## asmcsm

BubsMom17 said:


> Ashlee I totally see you with a girl.
> 
> But I am terrible at guessing... I am wrong 98% of the time. You would think I would at least hit 50/50, but nope...

I kinda want a little girl first, but sometimes I think I want a boy lol. But, from experience, my past boyfriends that had older sisters were really good about respecting girls and I think having older sisters was a part of it.


----------



## BubsMom17

morganwhite7 said:


> Haha Emily I got the free one from Seven Slings last year.. It's green/white patterned super cute and lightweight! Can't wait to try em both out :)
> 
> And oh my he's coming SOON!
> 
> Ashlee- Thinking of you, hope to hear back asap!! Are you getting instant results from the doc? FX'd even though I know you are gonna be one happy momma in an hour or so ;)

Haha too funny! I guess it's an on-going promotion, right? I got the black and white one since I bought it before we knew what the gender was.


----------



## asmcsm

morganwhite7 said:


> Haha Emily I got the free one from Seven Slings last year.. It's green/white patterned super cute and lightweight! Can't wait to try em both out :)
> 
> And oh my he's coming SOON!
> 
> Ashlee- Thinking of you, hope to hear back asap!! Are you getting instant results from the doc? FX'd even though I know you are gonna be one happy momma in an hour or so ;)

It's only 11:17 here :? so I have 3 hours and 43 mins until my appointment:coffee: My doctors office usually takes forever to give the results though :? probably won't get them until tomorrow


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Ashlee- Good Luck at your appointment!!

for me the Mayan thing would be a GIRL! My mom wants me to have a girl. My step sister has a 3 year old boy, so she wants the opposite from me!


----------



## RobertRedford

I got a friend a free sling and free nursing cover last year, too! I think its a never ending promotion. I think I actually got her a sling and two free nursing covers...all I had to pay was shipping. haha!


----------



## asmcsm

RobertRedford said:


> I got a friend a free sling and free nursing cover last year, too! I think its a never ending promotion. I think I actually got her a sling and two free nursing covers...all I had to pay was shipping. haha!

It seems like an ongoing promotion. I found the code at retailmenot.com...I love that site, always saving me money hehe


----------



## morganwhite7

Oooops I always forget that Ashlee :blush:

And my Mayan calc says BOY!! (20 & 2013) :)


----------



## clynn11

Eeek good luck with your beta ash! I know youll get great results.

I think id want a boy first but it would be nice to give my mom and dad their first granddaughter too.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

yeah, Good luck Ash!!


----------



## asmcsm

Thanks ladies!! I will let you know as soon as I know!

Cassidy, I would love to see you with a little boy with Kevins curls <3 would be adorable. But if you don't have a girl first then those super cute dresses would have to wait!


----------



## asmcsm

At midwife's office! Apt is supposed to be in 10mins, FX everything is great. Can't wait to hear why hcg results are. Will update you girls when I can.


----------



## clynn11

Can't wait for an update Ash!! Know you're gonna get HIGH numbers!!!


----------



## Disneybaby26

Goodluck Ash!! Thinking of you!!

So story: My girlfriend and her fiancé have been together for like 5 years. They are both Manhattan attorneys and he had moved from Austin, TX to the city to be with her about 3 years ago. They always had like the picture perfect, model relationship to all us friends...bickered but never really argued, always all lovey dovey and touchy. Got engaged last February and were set to be married in January. Welp, Sunday the asshat decides to tell her he's not going to marry her and that he needs a couple days to think about what he's doing. Fast forward to yesterday, he asks he to meet him at a DUNKIN DONUTS, where he proceeds to tell her hes leaving, he has what he needs from the apt, and that he has a train to catch and she will never hear from or see him again...WILD.

Now my poor friend is stuck in a 2,000$/mnt apt and went from having a bridal shower I a month, and a bachelorette in two months, and a husband in 3 months to having nothing except an apt she cant afford full of all the shit he left in it. It's some real life Sex and the City ish... My heart breaks for her.


----------



## RobertRedford

Disneybaby26 said:


> Goodluck Ash!! Thinking of you!!
> 
> So story: My girlfriend and her fiancé have been together for like 5 years. They are both Manhattan attorneys and he had moved from Austin, TX to the city to be with her about 3 years ago. They always had like the picture perfect, model relationship to all us friends...bickered but never really argued, always all lovey dovey and touchy. Got engaged last February and were set to be married in January. Welp, Sunday the asshat decides to tell her he's not going to marry her and that he needs a couple days to think about what he's doing. Fast forward to yesterday, he asks he to meet him at a DUNKIN DONUTS, where he proceeds to tell her hes leaving, he has what he needs from the apt, and that he has a train to catch and she will never hear from or see him again...WILD.
> 
> Now my poor friend is stuck in a 2,000$/mnt apt and went from having a bridal shower I a month, and a bachelorette in two months, and a husband in 3 months to having nothing except an apt she cant afford full of all the shit he left in it. It's some real life Sex and the City ish... My heart breaks for her.

Oh no, your poor friend! My heart breaks for her too. Sending good thoughts that way. What a terrible guy. Did he give her an explanation?


----------



## Disneybaby26

Nope none. She asked of he cheated, he said no. Everyone is thinking that's got to be the case though. What a coward.


----------



## RobertRedford

Disneybaby26 said:


> Nope none. She asked of he cheated, he said no. Everyone is thinking that's got to be the case though. What a coward.

That happened to a friend of ours a few years ago. They had jsut gotten married (a $250k wedding, no less). She didn't work, he drained their joint accounts, leaving her with NOTHING , and went to vegas. Then, pictures of him with strippers kept popping up on facebook. Turns out he had gone off his meds and had a total psychotic break. 

I'm so sorry for the women that get stuck in situations like that. :hugs: to her!


----------



## asmcsm

Ok so, not a lot of info really. Uterus feels slightly larger and is a little purplish. Too early to see anything in abdominal u/s which I assumed would be the case. Blood was drawn should get results tomorrow or Monday, however they aren't going to do a second draw so ill probably have labcorp do one on Monday if I can. Viability scan set for 10/25 at 9:50am.


----------



## asmcsm

Wow Kara! How awful for your friend :( I totally feel for her. I was a month and a half away from moving to the UK to be with my ex husband and had paid my deposits for school and such and then 2weeks after I came back from visiting him he tells me that he doesn't want to be married anymore and finally I find out he cheated after would not give me a straight answer when I asked him. It sucks right now, but later she will be so happy this happened because he was not the guy for her.


----------



## Disneybaby26

That's great though Ashlee! Now you can at least have a countdown and get some numbers!! Your progressions have all looked great, I'm sure everything is just perfect and you'll see your little rainbow in no time!!


----------



## Disneybaby26

asmcsm said:


> Wow Kara! How awful for your friend :( I totally feel for her. I was a month and a half away from moving to the UK to be with my ex husband and had paid my deposits for school and such and then 2weeks after I came back from visiting him he tells me that he doesn't want to be married anymore and finally I find out he cheated after would not give me a straight answer when I asked him. It sucks right now, but later she will be so happy this happened because he was not the guy for her.

I can't even imagine. I'm so sorry that anyone would do something so heinous and that you, or her, or anyone would have to go through that. But you're right, she's strong, and I'm sure she will come our of this and retrospectively see that it was for the best.


----------



## asmcsm

I forgot to mention that DH ha work when my scan is scheduled but they didn't have any other times :/ hoping that his work will let him leave for half an hour


----------



## clynn11

Great news Ash! This is your take home babe, i'm sure your bloods will be perf. and am so excited to see your first scan!! Hopefully they will let Chad take off :( Does he have any occurances left?


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Kara - That's awful about your friend. You are right. What a coward!

Ash- Sounds good!


----------



## Disneybaby26

asmcsm said:


> I forgot to mention that DH ha work when my scan is scheduled but they didn't have any other times :/ hoping that his work will let him leave for half an hour

Ugh, fx'd they let him leave! My job is so demanding scheduling is hard for me too, when I get I time I don't like I call like once or twice a week to see if they have any cancelations...I'm a pain in the ass hehe!!


----------



## asmcsm

Well I don't want to reschedule because I should be about 6+5 then so I should definitely see a heartbeat. And my midwife will be on vacation so the dr that will be there will only be there in the morning


Adjusted my ticker so that it's based on O date instead of LMP since I have longer cycles. Morgan, can you change my due date to June 15th?


----------



## clynn11

I would totally go by O date, you know exactly when you O'd so i'd for sure go by that. A lot of ladies don't keep track like us obsessers which is why it's easier for docs to use LMP! Lol. Can't wait for you to see that heart beat flickering away so you can put your mind at ease Ash!


----------



## asmcsm

clynn11 said:


> I would totally go by O date, you know exactly when you O'd so i'd for sure go by that. A lot of ladies don't keep track like us obsessers which is why it's easier for docs to use LMP! Lol. Can't wait for you to see that heart beat flickering away so you can put your mind at ease Ash!

lol yea, I kep telling her that I was sure I was earlier than 5+1. I had a student midwife doing my pelvic exam and she kept telling me a bunch of information that I already have so I just kinda nodded and said okay lol. It's going to be a loooong 2 weeks. Can't wait to see the little bean


----------



## Disneybaby26

If your O due date is within 5 days of what your lmp due date would be and the baby measures within 5 days my doctors office uses your LMP and they're pretty firm about it. Mine was 4 days off but baby measures fine for both so I was just like whatev! Lol


----------



## asmcsm

Disneybaby26 said:


> If your O due date is within 5 days of what your lmp due date would be and the baby measures within 5 days my doctors office uses your LMP and they're pretty firm about it. Mine was 4 days off but baby measures fine for both so I was just like whatev! Lol

I'm sure later on it won't matter but for now while it's so early I'm going off OD because it's probably more acurate as far as when I should expect to see gestational sac and yolk sac and such


----------



## jury3

Kara-That's so horrible for your friend! What a douche!

Ashlee-I'm sure all will be great! I have an appointment on the 25th too! No, scan though...

My edd is the same based on LMP and ovulation. Both babies measured exactly on time too, so nothing has changed with my edd. I was kind of surprised actually. We'll see if they keep measuring on time, I hope so!


----------



## asmcsm

jury3 said:


> Kara-That's so horrible for your friend! What a douche!
> 
> Ashlee-I'm sure all will be great! I have an appointment on the 25th too! No, scan though...
> 
> My edd is the same based on LMP and ovulation. Both babies measured exactly on time too, so nothing has changed with my edd. I was kind of surprised actually. We'll see if they keep measuring on time, I hope so!

Oh yay for apt buddies :) what are you doing at your apt on the 25th?

My EDD differs by like 5 days for LMP and OD . I figure this early I should probably just go with OD since I know when it happened


----------



## wavescrash

I'm a couple days late but whatever... 18 week bump shot and then some progression shots. 15 weeks, 16 weeks, 17 weeks and 18 weeks.
 



Attached Files:







3.jpg
File size: 23.8 KB
Views: 4









4.jpg
File size: 21.1 KB
Views: 2









15to18weeks.jpg
File size: 22.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## brunettebimbo

Looking good. I so can not wait to do this again!


----------



## morganwhite7

Awesome pics Waves, and Ashlee I changed your date :)


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

cute bump!!! I can't wait until I have a bump, but that won't be until next year sometime! i'll be just around 3 months right before christmas!


----------



## asmcsm

Thanks Morgan.

Ugh freaking out a bit because I feel like my symptoms are disappearing :(. My boobs don't feel as sore and I'm not as nauseous and I feel like I don't pee as much but that could be in my head. Ugh:nope: don't know if I could take another miscarriage. Ill feel so broken.


----------



## wavescrash

Thanks ladies! 4 days!!!!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Ashlee- Try not to worry! (I know it's hard) but I think a lot of people are pretty asymptomatic until around 6 weeks and then all the fun kicks in!! =] Try to stay positive! This is a sticky bean!


----------



## asmcsm

CantHrdlyWait said:


> Ashlee- Try not to worry! (I know it's hard) but I think a lot of people are pretty asymptomatic until around 6 weeks and then all the fun kicks in!! =] Try to stay positive! This is a sticky bean!

But I'm not asymptomatic because I have experienced symptoms so far. They're just disappearing. And last time when they did, I miscarried, so it's pretty much impossible not to freak out.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

I'm sorry! You're right. I've never been through a miscarriage and I don't really understand, I guess. FX for you!.


----------



## asmcsm

Really hope they call with my beta results today and not monday. Just ordered a repeat beta test to be done through LabCorps on Monday.Hoping that it will help ease my mind


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

I hope you get them today too. Maybe call this am, and just ask if they think they will know today?


----------



## asmcsm

CantHrdlyWait said:


> I hope you get them today too. Maybe call this am, and just ask if they think they will know today?

They usually won't have them until the afternoon if they have them, and that's when I got my blood drawn the morning before. Plus, I got my blood draw right before they closed which makes me think I might not get them till monday.


----------



## morganwhite7

Ashlee- If they close at 4 call at 3 or so.. I say be pushy! You have a right to be mama, those results took an hour for us all 5 times I had them drawn! I don't see why it should take thatt long. And maybe someone could pull some strings for you if you say you've had a loss and are worried and feel funny today, and would REALLY like to know NOW before the weekend! :)

Try to stay relaxed, I KNOOOOW it's so hard mama but that is all we can do for our little beans' well-being! It's scary, not being able to reach inside and make sure all is okay with that little person. Don't worry, in 8 mos you'll be able to peek in their door ;)


----------



## asmcsm

morganwhite7 said:


> Ashlee- If they close at 4 call at 3 or so.. I say be pushy! You have a right to be mama, those results took an hour for us all 5 times I had them drawn! I don't see why it should take thatt long. And maybe someone could pull some strings for you if you say you've had a loss and are worried and feel funny today, and would REALLY like to know NOW before the weekend! :)
> 
> Try to stay relaxed, I KNOOOOW it's so hard mama but that is all we can do for our little beans' well-being! It's scary, not being able to reach inside and make sure all is okay with that little person. Don't worry, in 8 mos you'll be able to peek in their door ;)

They close at about 5:30 so I'll probably call about 4. The phlebotomist told me this afternoon or monday. It's a small little place so they seem to take a little longer. But I'm not totally sure I want to stick with the midwife I have. My mom and sister both loved her but so far I'm not totally sure. Maybe I've just seen her at her most busy times or something I don't know. But either way, my Dr. office requires that you see all 3 practitioners at least once in case your chosen practitioner is not on call when you go into labor, so I'll see if I like the other midwife better.


----------



## pdxmom

Ash pls try and realx...i totally know how u feel becos ive been feelign the same ...boobs sore one...not so much the next..ive had no nausea at all but yday my doc said tht it perfectly normal for sysptoms to come and go...i know its worrisome but just sayign things my dr told me if tht would help u at all..

AFM dr app went perfectly yday...the stupid tech had found a heartbeat the other day but didnt tell me:growlmad: ..my dr said everything looked perfect and my bean is tucked in the right spot ...he even did an ultrasoung again yday to show me the heart beat and gave me some pics...its at 114 bpm ....finally i can breathe...sooo happy :happydance:...i know tht all is gonna go well..my next appoint is on 10th nov...ill b 10 weeks then...jeeeesss...cant wait...will post a pic of my peanut soon :flower:


----------



## pdxmom

Heres my lil nugget :cloud9:

its the cutest blob of i dono wat ive ever seen =D&gt;


----------



## asmcsm

Awww yay! SO happy for you Sonia!!


----------



## brunettebimbo

So glad your appointment went well what a lovely picture :)


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Awwww Sonia! That's great!!!


----------



## TTCaWee1

Yay so cute Sonia!! So happy for you! Such a cute wittle blob


----------



## pdxmom

Im feeling so sick today...like not nauseous but u know sick in the stomach...sooo tired but dont want sleep...soo hungry but nothing tastes good....blllaaahhhh


----------



## MrsAmk

So yesterday afternoon I found my baby's hb on my doppler. I couldnt belive it, I totally did NOT expect to hear it, and BAM! There is was. So I wanted to let my husband hear when he got home from work...and of course I cannot find it anymore. Tried 3x today, nothin. Ugh, so scary. I shouldn't have ever even tried.


----------



## TTCaWee1

Molly that's awesome!! I'm sure it's just hiding. I used mine last week and had a hard time finding it. Then I tried again the next day and found it with no problem. I think it was just the way the baby was positioned. 

AFM, beautiful Saturday off. DH is at work so I went to Lowes and bought a lemon tree, a lime tree, and an orange tree. They are pretty decent in size too. I've been outside killing and pulling weeds. (With gloves on of course) now I'm eating and going to head back out to tackle the plant around my mailbox. I really don't have any experience with landscaping but I'm quite sure the previous owners had their eyes closed when the planted things here....


----------



## morganwhite7

Molly I had the same problem about an hour ago!!! I searched frantically and was home alone which made it scarier :/ But we just ate a bunch and I will try again later. Don't worry though they're so little, squirming all around. Stupid thing is more worrisome than fun sometimes! Update when you try again, I find having a full bladder works better? GL!

Hoping you girls are all well, I am enjoying my weekend. So nice not to have to wake up early :)


----------



## asmcsm

5 weeks today, one week and five days until I hopefully see my little bean's HB. FX it goes by quickly, I'm so anxious! I actually got too busy at work on Friday and didn't get to call for my betas. Will call Monday morning though after I go get my second ones done.

Got a question for you guys though. I've been trying to sleep on my left side more often but everytime I do I end up with a dead left arm. Doesn't happen when I lay on my right side which I think is kinda weird. Anyone else have something like that happen?


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

I haven't had that Ashlee! Sounds uncomfortable!


----------



## Disneybaby26

I try to spend a little more time on my left side too Ash, but I'm a right side sleeper by nature. Do you sleep with your left arm under your side or under your head?


----------



## asmcsm

Disneybaby26 said:


> I try to spend a little more time on my left side too Ash, but I'm a right side sleeper by nature. Do you sleep with your left arm under your side or under your head?

I'm a right side sleeper too. I sleep with my arm under my head both ways usually, but I only have my right arm fall asleep occasionally, left arm falls asleep every night, multiple times a night sometimes. Have also noticed that I end up on my stomach a lot more, I've never been a stomach sleeper.


----------



## wavescrash

I'm a belly sleeper so sleeping on my arm, they always fall asleep but there's no harm I'm sleeping on your left side. Or even your back because your body wakes you up feeling harder to breathe long before any damage could be done. I wake up on my back several times a night actually.


----------



## TTCaWee1

Never happens to me but I can sleep any way. Once I hit the pillow I am out. I've been trying to sleep more on my left to get in the habit but not going to beat myself up to do it since it really only matters later in pregnancy. 
I have been getting horrible headaches. I guess it's hormone related but damn they hurt. Also neen super dizzy. Checked my BP today and it was 95/60 which isn't too far off my baseline but it's probably part of my dizziness.


----------



## Disneybaby26

Omg I hear you on the headaches Rachel! It just started last week but I get one everyday, screaming pain in my right temple, like a pinpoint the size of a pencil eraser! Ugh!! The ob gave me an RX for fioricet but I haven't filled it yet.

Wonder if that could be linked to a certain gender...hmmmm... :)


----------



## TTCaWee1

Hmmm....I wonder....boy maybe??? Didn't Emily say she had bad headaches??? Ugh I'm going crazy having to wait till November 26 to find out. Not fair!!!


----------



## wavescrash

I have had bad headaches this and last pregnancy. Last pregnancy was a girl so who knows if that means anything :)


Unrelated but I just realized I'm halfway through my ticker boxes!


----------



## asmcsm

Just hot back from second blood draw, hoping they get me those results soon. Going to call dr office in a bit to ask about the first ones result.


----------



## morganwhite7

Good luck Ash!!

Waves- Have you been having similar symptoms w/ every pregnancy that you can remember? Mine have been exactlyyy the same. Sick all day (not a day without puking :/), sciatica, occasional headaches, dizzy/fainting spells etc.. Lol pregnancy is a bitch. But just wondering if you feel like you're having a girl/boy based on how you feel this time, before you find out the sex, so I know if I can bank on another boy based on these all-too-familiar symptoms! :)


----------



## wavescrash

Symptoms have been a little similar but not identical.

With Autumn I was mildly nauseous and threw up once in the second trimester. Don't remember many other symptoms but that was because I was pregnant with her 8 years ago lol.

With Hannah, I was very nauseous into the second trimester, threw up a few times. I was dizzy/light-headed a lot, tons of bad headaches (mostly in the 1st and 2nd trimesters), SPD pain set in but that has nothing to do with gender I'm guessing.

This time I was very nauseous in the first trimester but never threw up, not really dizzy or light-headed, had some bad headaches in the 2nd trimester.

In all 3 pregnancies I've craved mashed potatoes & McDonalds french fries but this time around I've craved more salty/chocolate combinations whereas previous pregnancies I didn't really crave salty things.

But the symptoms/cravings aren't playing into why I feel like it's a boy. I just think it's more of an "intuition" or something along those lines. Just feels like there's a little boy in there but it looks like a girl from my last scan so I guess we'll see :)


----------



## morganwhite7

I feel like we all have much higher chances of conceiving boys after being TTC, since we were all BDing our hearts out around ovulation, which increases the chances for XY. Oohh I hope boy for you, but you make such pretty girls ;) Thursday right?!?! Oh my- I'm excited.


----------



## wavescrash

I hope for a boy as well but we'll see :) Thanks!

Are you crazy girl? TOMORROW!
24 and a half hours to go!


----------



## morganwhite7

OH CRAP THAT'S RIGHT!!! Hahaha there's a lot of BnB appts I've got to remember ;) Wow even more excited now, GL staying busy!!!


----------



## wavescrash

Hahaha it's okay, I know what you mean :)

I work 2-10:30 and I'll likely be very busy so passing the time should be no problem, thank goodness. I just hate that I have to wait until 1:00 tomorrow lol. My previous anatomy scans were all early (like 9 or 10 am) haha.


----------



## pdxmom

Hi girls..ive been a little worried today..ive been nauseous for the past few days...i mean ive had food aversions...smell of food being cooked..smell of oil...basically all indian food was making me feel sick in the stomach...but today nothing...no aversions no nausea...is this normal?? do they come and go...have u girls felt sick 1 day and perfectly fine the next????:blush:


----------



## jury3

Sonia-I went to the doc a few weeks ago bc of the same thing. I had felt probably the crappiest I'd felt the entire pregnancy and then felt really good one day. I called the doc and told them I was concerned. They had me come in for a reassurance scan and everything was fine. The next day I felt like crap again lol It definitely comes and goes. Don't be afraid to call your doc if you are worried though!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

I'm having a day like that today! Although I could do without the nausea, my boobs aren't really sore at all today.. I'm trying to keep my chin up and assume that all is well because I have no reason to believe it's not. Got VERY strong lines on an FRER yesterday am.


----------



## TTCaWee1

Sonia my nausea did that. Some days were better than others. Did you eat more today? I found that if I ate small snacks often then I wasn't as nauseated. 

AFM - I am getting fat. I feel like a heffer. I'm having a weepy fat day. I hit 109 on the scale which means I've gained 5 pounds already. I can't tell if I look preggo or just fat. Hmmmph. Fat days suck


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

TTCaWee1 said:


> Sonia my nausea did that. Some days were better than others. Did you eat more today? I found that if I ate small snacks often then I wasn't as nauseated.
> 
> AFM - I am getting fat. I feel like a heffer. I'm having a weepy fat day. I hit 109 on the scale which means I've gained 5 pounds already. I can't tell if I look preggo or just fat. Hmmmph. Fat days suck

that's fat? hehehehe i'm starting at 155, so i'm going to feel GIGANTIC~!!!!! :nope:


----------



## pdxmom

Thanks girls...your replies do make me feel better...im going to hold off on calling my doc just yet and keep and watch on the next couple of days....rachel i did get up earlier than the past few days today so had my breakfast earlier...mayb tht helped huh dono...i know this sounds wierd but i just hope to feel sick soon :dohh: feeling a little dizzy tho...tht counts right :shrug:


----------



## pdxmom

And Rachel ur goin to make me feel horrible if u count 109 fat...i started this pregnancy at 140.... :blush:


----------



## morganwhite7

I am at that "post-Thanksgiving dinner belly" stage, too. :pizza: Nowhere near someone asking if I'm preggo lol. But that is normal girls. I say 20 weeks and you REALLY look round. 
I'm so excited to watch Julie grow!! I hope you're documenting bc it will be amazing! :)

And hellooo Sonia hope you are well. Yes the symptoms come and go so try not to worry, just pray! P.s. I predict baby girl for you ;)


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

I really want a girl. Growing up I ALWAYS wanted boys. Since my nephew was born 3.5 years ago, i've slowly shifted into wanting a girl. Now that i'm pregnant, I'm REALLY wanting a girl. We really like the names Charlotte, Claire, and Lillian (Lily for short). I'm pretty sure Lily is our number one pick right now.


----------



## jury3

Rachel-lol You are pregnant! It's not fat! I totally understand though. People are telling me I'm starting to show, but I feel like I just look fat. I can't really hide it very well anymore though. I'm probably going to be huge by Christmas!

All of you can shut your mouths bc I started at 190! lol I'm actually at 188 right now though bc I don't eat a lot. I've been nauseous a lot, so I can't help but eat small meals.


----------



## TTCaWee1

Aww sorry guys. I'm only 4'11 though so 5 pounds for me feels like 87. I know I'm not fat I just feel chunky today. 
Does anyone know when you should stop laying on your stomach?


----------



## pdxmom

TTCaWee1 said:


> Aww sorry guys. I'm only 4'11 though so 5 pounds for me feels like 87. I know I'm not fat I just feel chunky today.
> Does anyone know when you should stop laying on your stomach?

My doc told me tht your body will know when to stop sleeping on your stomach bcos u wont b able to...as long as ur comfy its not a prob...but as soon as the discomfort starts its time to stop :thumbup:


----------



## asmcsm

Pretty busy so just popping in with an update. Betas from last thursday(18dpo) were 1413. Can't wait to see results from today


----------



## wavescrash

18 hours!


----------



## Disneybaby26

Sonia- don't you worry girl, that nausea will be back with a vengeance before you know it!! :)

Ashlee- awesome number!! :) so happy for you, can't wait till your little bean makes its film debut!

Amanda- so excited for your scan!

Rachel- sorry your having a chunky (youre NOT chunky) day! Lol it's deffo weird to see your body changing! I wanna see a bump pic!

Julie- how have you been feeling?? Ms easing up at all??

Emily- are you bursting at the seams??


----------



## asmcsm

Thanks Kara! I'm pretty happy with that number just want to see the results from today's draw to be sure. 11 days to go for baby's film debut!


----------



## jury3

Kara-I'm feeling like crap today...I stayed home from work bc I was just too exhausted and just didn't feel good. Overall it's been better though. How's yours?

My first progression pic...


----------



## TTCaWee1

Oh yeah Julie!! You're getting a more definite bump!


----------



## asmcsm

Yay for bump Julie!!


----------



## wavescrash

Disneybaby26 said:


> Amanda- so excited for your scan!

Thanks :)

Julie - Lovely bump :)


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Just scheduled my first appointment. It's 11/5. Today i'm 4+2, so what does that put me at? around 7 weeks? I'm horrible at math. LOL.

She said they will do a sonogram first, and then i'll see the doctor. I'm just nervous because she said about a week before they will call me during business hours for a 30 minute phone call about my medical history. I don't want anyone at work knowing, and i'm not sure what they ask. Plus, I shouldn't be on a personal call for that long. We don't get specified "breaks" so It's not even like I can talk then. It's already giving me anxiety. I asked if they could call on my lunch break, and they said no because that's when they go to lunch.


----------



## wavescrash

4 hours! Of course it's supposed to rain all day so I don't know what I'm going to do about my reveal pictures.


----------



## morganwhite7

Ashlee- Yay for high numbers :)

Julie- Thank you for posting, beautiful bump! I am so excited to watch it grow!! :)

Britt- That's my birthday! Excited to see a scan pic, your DH will be in amazement!!

AFM- I am a belly sleeper too.. Body pillow helps a bit, but it's starting to get pretty uncomfy which scares me since I'm already up 3x a night peeing and having crazy preggo nightmares!! Anyone have CRAZY dreams too?! Mine are so vivid lately and I usually NEVER remember having dreams.

AND OMG WAVES so excited, I thought of you while I was getting ready for work this morning- must be so anxious! No matter what happens, it will be another new amazing adventure. I can't wait to hear. And I'm SURE you will think of a cute reveal, even in the rain. Maybe you could get some blue/pink umbrellas for the girls? You'll figure it out. And prob be so elated that you forget ;) Good luck! And how many hours do I have to wait?!!


----------



## MrsAmk

Morgan I think you are the minority in that you got super sick with Jaxon, and he was a boy. It seems like nearly EVERYONE I ask/read online that has not had any m/s, has boys. Thats why I think this is another boy for me....totally still dont feel pregnant.


----------



## wavescrash

morganwhite7 said:


> AND OMG WAVES so excited, I thought of you while I was getting ready for work this morning- must be so anxious! No matter what happens, it will be another new amazing adventure. I can't wait to hear. And I'm SURE you will think of a cute reveal, even in the rain. Maybe you could get some blue/pink umbrellas for the girls? You'll figure it out. And prob be so elated that you forget ;) Good luck! And how many hours do I have to wait?!!

Aww thanks :) There's nowhere to get pink or blue umbrellas that I can think of without spending a ridiculous amount. We don't have them at Target, I can tell you that lol. I'm just hoping for a break in the rain. So far so good. We're leaving in an hour and 35 minutes and the scan is at 1pm EST so that's 2 hours and 20 minutes.

I'm just a little worried they won't get to see the goods and I'll have to go back for a repeat scan. That's what happened in my first pregnancy. I had to go back a week later because baby wouldn't cooperate. Hannah cooperated just fine though so I'm hoping that's the case. In fact... Hannah moved TOO much they had to make me lay on my side to calm her down. Someone said they're going back for a repeat scan because baby wouldn't cooperate and the first time they drank orange juice hoping to get baby moving about and it didn't work. So I'm hoping some soda will do the trick.


----------



## TTCaWee1

I'm excited to hear all about it waves!!!


----------



## jury3

Thanks ladies! It's definitely turning from my small pudge at the bottom to a fuller round belly...Makes me scared for how big it will be in a few months! lol

Britt-Can you tell your boss you have an important medical call? Mine didn't take 30 minutes. They basically just ask medical stuff, I was able to answer everything. 

Waves-What is your reveal plan? I'm so excited for you to find out!!! We have our 3D scan at 17 weeks and I'm worried they won't be right. So, I'm not believing it until my 20 week scan lol

I am a belly sleeper too. I incorporated a body pillow a few weeks ago. Allows me to kind of lay on my belly, but keeps me from completely laying on it. My arms go numb a lot. I also have pain in my hips/shoulders if I sleep on the same side for too long. I switch between right and left all night.


----------



## Disneybaby26

Julie- I'm loving the pic!! Yay for a twinny bump!! :)

Morgan- my dreams are WILD. I kinda like it though lol. I've always had really vivid dreams but these are exceeding my expectations! Haha

My sinuses have been so bad the last couple of days! My teeth feel like glass the pressure is so bad! It's supposed to get back up to 70 today here, so I'm looking forward to a nice long walk!


----------



## wavescrash

Disneybaby26 said:


> My sinuses have been so bad the last couple of days! My teeth feel like glass the pressure is so bad! It's supposed to get back up to 70 today here, so I'm looking forward to a nice long walk!

Mine have been horrible the last 3 days causing a nasty headache this morning (partially due to a lack of sleep thanks to Hannah) so I took some Sudafed (the kind you get from behind the pharmacy) per my OB's okay and it got rid of the pain/headache/congestion/pressure so quickly!


----------



## wavescrash

Thanks ladies :) I'm glad to have friends/e-friends excited seeing as my family seems very uninterested lol.

As for the reveal, it's going to be a series of pictures. I'm going to use a chalkboard easel and attach some pink and blue balloons to it. I'll also attach a copy of one of the scan pictures to the corner of the easel. The first picture we'll write something like "Baby #3, due 03/12/14", the second picture will say "It's a..." and the third picture will say boy or girl and with that picture, we'll take away whatever color balloon doesn't apply. And then the final picture will be with my girls holding the correct color balloons and the chalkboard will say "We're going to have a baby brother/sister."

Leaving in 20 minutes, scan in 65 minutes! SO NERVOUS.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Yay Amanda!! So exciting!!

Julie - I'd rather not tell my boss. I don't want her to know at all until after my review in December. She'd probably figure it out if I told her about the phone call. I don't want it to affect my possible raise. Here's the thing. I can take personal calls, we all do. But if someone comes up to my desk and needs something, I have to be able to get off the phone. If my boss needs something and can tell it's a personal call, it doesn't go over well. So all in all it's pretty tricky. My boss is off on 10/29. I might ask them if they can call then. More importantly.. why isn't there a FORM to fill out with this information? or even better, why can't they just ask me this stuff at my appointment? I am clearly upset about having to do this at work, but they offer no work around.


----------



## jury3

Waves-Exciting!!!!!

Britt-Can they call before or after work one day? I know my doc office stays open later one day a week.

Morgan-I haven't really had too many dreams. I had the one before the first u/s where I could already see little hands and feet poking out on my belly. 
The last one I had was a week or so ago. I dreamt that I had one twin. We were so excited and telling everyone. The next day all the electricity was off and I was really worried about having to go back to work. All of a sudden I realized I never had the second twin. Then I realized I hadn't fed the baby I'd already had. I went to get it and it was really cold. It looked like an alien. I started giving it cpr and thinking "should I call 911? They'll think I'm a bad parent, but they'll know what to do if the baby doesn't make it." All of a sudden the baby yelled at me "I said stop it!" Creepy...


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Julie - I asked about after work. They close at 5. I get off at 5:30, but the morning may be possible. I will have to talk to someone and ask if they can do that. Didn't even think of this morning.


----------



## Disneybaby26

Bahahahahahaha OMG Julie!!!


----------



## MrsAmk

I had a dream last night I had my second baby, it was TINY. I mean, like a little gummy bear. Someone dropped it, and when I rushed to pick it up, its stomach lit up and the eyes had X's over them b/c it had died....kind of looked like a video game or tomagatchi (anyone remember those??). UGH. I hate my dreams, they are never, never good ones!!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Yikes Molly. That's a horrible dream!


----------



## TTCaWee1

I keep having dreams DH is cheating on me. Last night I dreamt that someone was trying to kill me and I was hiding in an apartment with a gun. As soon as DHs friend left (who is also a cop) they rushed in to kill me. Then I woke up to my cat puking next to my bed.


----------



## asmcsm

Betas just came in...4245 :happydance: doubling every 54.82 hours which is normal :) supposed to double every 48-72 after it reaches 1200. Soooo happy right now


----------



## brunettebimbo

:happydance:


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

YAYYYYYYY Ashlee!!!!! This is fantastic news! I am so happy for you!!!!


----------



## RobertRedford

asmcsm said:


> Betas just came in...4245 :happydance: doubling every 54.82 hours which is normal :) supposed to double every 48-72 after it reaches 1200. Soooo happy right now

woohooo!


----------



## jury3

Yay Ashlee!


----------



## pdxmom

Yaaaayyy Ashlee...awesome numbers...

Fortunately im having dreamless nights...lovely lovely deep sleep...i totally dont wanna have the weird dreams u girls r having :nope: 

Amanda ....sooooo??????? wats the result????


----------



## TTCaWee1

Awesome news Ashlee. 

I agree....where is waves?! She better not make us wait for the reveal pics!


----------



## morganwhite7

She found out it says on FB!! The suspense is killing me! :)


----------



## TTCaWee1

Ugh. Come one waves!!!!!

Um I just want to say that I don't know how people bury bodies. I have been digging holes for hours for my trees and shrubs and I am beat!!


----------



## MrsAmk

TTCaWee1 said:


> I keep having dreams DH is cheating on me. Last night I dreamt that someone was trying to kill me and I was hiding in an apartment with a gun. As soon as DHs friend left (who is also a cop) they rushed in to kill me. Then I woke up to my cat puking next to my bed.

omg I have been thinking about this lately, and praying for God to give me peace! I KNOW he is not lol, but I have been SO insecure lately for no reason??? I keep worrying that we arent having enough sex, and that he is attracted to every pretty girl we come across. Jeez Louise it is ridiculous lol


----------



## Disneybaby26

Hahahahaha wtf Rachel!!! I just almost spit my water across the room! Not "I don't understand how people are lanscapers". Nope, straight to dead bodies. I "dig" your thinkin!


----------



## TTCaWee1

Lmao I just laughed out loud bc I realized how disturbing my comment was. Bahaha. That's what I was thinking though. I completely understand why they dig shallow graves! It's tough work


----------



## wavescrash

Here ya go!
 



Attached Files:







Untitled-2.jpg
File size: 85.8 KB
Views: 10


----------



## jury3

Waves-LOL Another girl!!! Congrats!!!

Kara and Rachel-You girls are cracking me up!


----------



## wavescrash

LOL yep! I felt like it was a boy but I just knew it was going to be another girl. I didn't even need the tech to tell me when she pulled up the "between the legs" shot.


----------



## Disneybaby26

Congrats Amanda! You make pretty girls!! :)


----------



## wavescrash

Aw thank you!


----------



## jury3

How do you keep getting 3D scans?!


----------



## TTCaWee1

Yay waves!!! Aww your poor DH with all those girls! Congrats!!! Names?


----------



## Disneybaby26

Oh Heyyyyyy Heyyyyyy Second Trimester!! :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







photo (14).jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 11


----------



## jury3

Getting a cute little bump!!!


----------



## TTCaWee1

Kara you hardly have a bump! So cute! I'm jealous. Mine is starting to poke out under my ribs.


----------



## jury3

I had to loosen my bra to the next hook...pretty sure it's not from cup size but from my ribs expanding.
We've started hitting up goodwills and buying a few gender neutral onsies. My MIL is going crazy with buying things. She was bragging about how they found the same blankets Will and Kate took their baby home in lol


----------



## asmcsm

Lol Amanda another girl! I knew it! Your new avatar pic is cute. She's smiling!

What a cute little bump you've got started Kara!

As for the cheating vivid dreams...last night was my first vivid preggo dream and it was a cheating one...but I was the cheater! I'm so against cheating IRL so it was super strange. I looked it up and it's actually SUPER common to have sex dreams about someone other than DH or even someone of the same sex. If it had been a celebrity or something I probably wouldn't have felt so guilty but it was a guy that actually used to be one of my closest friends:blush: really weird though cuz last time I saw him and was like oh yea you should let me know next time you're in town so I can see you and he was like are you sure that's a good idea, after last time we hung out? Which I didn't get, because I couldn't even remember the last time we'd hung out and we'd never done anything. We've never had that kind of relationship. He's always been more like a brother to me. But when I woke up the dream seemed so real that I was like omg did that really happen and I blocked it out or something? Felt SO guilty!


----------



## Disneybaby26

TTCaWee1 said:


> Kara you hardly have a bump! So cute! I'm jealous. Mine is starting to poke out under my ribs.

I want a pictureeeeee!! :)


----------



## jury3

I agree...Waves, Kara and I are the only one who have posted bump pics recently. Rachel? Morgan? Molly, you'll have to start posting some soon! Sonia, same with you!


----------



## asmcsm

I have my before pictures but no bump yet :( maybe a little bloat...


----------



## Disneybaby26

I like before pictures too!! Hehe!!


----------



## wavescrash

jury3 said:


> How do you keep getting 3D scans?!

This place has the 3D probe/wand already hooked up and she just hits a button to use that wand instead of the standard one. I guess they just show you as part of their standard scans lol.



TTCaWee1 said:


> Yay waves!!! Aww your poor DH with all those girls! Congrats!!! Names?

Hahah I know. Thanks. No name decisions yet. I thought we'd finally agreed on one earlier but he didn't say "yes, let's use that one" so I've asked him periodically throughout the day and all he does is recite the name some more and then drop the subject. This last time I asked, he started looking up alternate name suggestions... some of which he said he suggested just to see my reaction. Needless to say I'm annoyed with him at the moment lol.


----------



## TTCaWee1

Ugh. I just are a potato, fried squash and a bowl of chili. It will look enormous.....


----------



## Disneybaby26

TTCaWee1 said:


> Ugh. I just are a potato, fried squash and a bowl of chili. It will look enormous.....

Even better!!!! :)


----------



## asmcsm

Here ya go! 5 weeks...wonder when ill see a little bump
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.4 KB
Views: 10


----------



## TTCaWee1

Here you go. 14 weeks....post stuffing my face.


----------



## jury3

Rachel-It looks like it's filling out a bit, could be bc you just ate though lol

Ashlee-I bet you'll have one by 11/12 weeks! You've got a cute, tiny belly to start :)


----------



## TTCaWee1

No that came a few days ago. DH noticed before I did. It's becoming more of a preggo belly than just a pooch.


----------



## jury3

Good! Mine has already started to fill out and I'm a few weeks behind you...I'm seriously going to be so huge! lol

Nikki-What are you up to? How's the babe?

Emily-Baby?!?!?


----------



## wavescrash

Cute baby bellies ladies!

OH has passed out in the midst of discussing names. I want to throw things at his head right now.


----------



## goldstns

You girls are so cute and skinny!! I hope to be thin after the pregnancy! 

I am doing well. Eating really well. In the past 3 months I haven't gained ANY weight!! I believe it is ok because baby is growing fine. I believe my body is loosing weight while baby is gaining. At least doc wasn't worried. I have a doc apt on Thursday. I am thinking about adding a "meet and great" with a pediatrician just before the apt. I meet with one doc pediatrician office a few weeks ago and I was ok with them, can't tell yet. I am going to meet with one more that actually worked at the hospital that I was born at. I did a hospital tour... and I cried! I think for a few reasons... 1. I can't believe its coming so soon- can't wait, 2. im a bit scared for the act of giving birth and 3. im pregnant and cry at everything. We also started childbirth classes... it was fun and educational. 

Anyways, I am feeling great. Almost at third tri!!!! My girlfriends sent out my baby shower invites... so I am getting excited for it (Nov 9th!).

EMILY!?!?!? what is happening in your world?

Glad you girls are doing well and are such cute preggies!


----------



## Disneybaby26

Rachel- I love it!! I can wait until it fills out bc right now I just feel like I look chubby if I wear a tight shirt! Lol you still look tiny and adorable!

Ashlee- loving the before pic!! I can't wait to watch your baby and belly grow, I'm so thrilled for you!!

Nikki- that's fantastic!! I'm so glad you're feeling great and doing well! Yay for a baby shower, omg I can't wait to pick everything out for ours! :)


----------



## MrsAmk

You are all so cute!! i have been taking weekly pictures but they are all bloat for sure! ALso, having a hard couple of days. I seriously feel 100% NOT pregnant and it is so scary!!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Look at all the cute bumps!!! I may take a before pic, but i've been SO bloated these day. I'm a little embarrassed by it. LOL


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

OKay.. I had to jump on the bump wagon. I am only 4+3 today, so this is more of a before pic, than anything. I am SO bloated.
 



Attached Files:







4Weeks3Days.jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## morganwhite7

Morning Girls!

Congrats Waves on team pink!! :pink:

Posting my mini bump pic, it is now there EVERY single morning!!! So I know that this is the beginning of a new bump, so excited. :cloud9:

Also some pictures from our Wave of Light memorial lastnight. It was very sweet with all of our family there. We even brought the dog (although he comes everytime to visit Jaxon :)) and it was great to have everyone hang out there for a while until it got dark. We all let a balloon go for him, and had candles lit. Pardon the whimpy memorial, our bench is coming before winter. We bought a huge rustic stone bench that is being engraved for him, using it as his headstone. Can't wait to finally have a nice place to go sit with him. I am always so amazed at how peaceful his little spot is. A really small cemetery, right by the accident scene, and literally in grandma's back yard. So that is nice to always have him close to our family. I really feel better after going lastnight, haven't been since I've been pregnant. Hoping our new life does nothing but shine on Jaxon and make him proud of all the things he has taught us <3

P.s. I hate puking my brains out every morning, really tests a girl let me tell you! Hope you all have wonderful HUMP DAYYYYYYS!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3765.jpg
File size: 40.7 KB
Views: 11









IMG_3948.jpg
File size: 55 KB
Views: 8









IMG_7774.jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## MrsAmk

Ok I will too :) Here is from two days ago at 8 weeks exactly:
 



Attached Files:







8 weeks baby2.jpg
File size: 53.9 KB
Views: 9


----------



## morganwhite7

Beauuuutiful Molly! You are too cute :)


----------



## MrsAmk

morganwhite7 said:


> Beauuuutiful Molly! You are too cute :)

You're too kind. I look so frumpy these days, and I am so lazy!! I rarely put any makeup on anymore! You also look beautiful and so tiny, but I think everyone needs to post more with their faces lol.


----------



## wavescrash

So I think we have a name picked out. Don't say anything on fb as we haven't announce yet but I think we're going with Leah Katherine.


----------



## Lotalaughs16

That's really pretty, waves!


----------



## morganwhite7

Oooh love Leah, super classy :) Oh and did I mention she looks just like Hannah you can tell!


----------



## asmcsm

Cute bumps girls! Amanda, I love te name LEah, super cute. Morgan, you're already 12+3! when are you going to announce?

AFM, I had a dream last night that I started bleeding :? Ugh horrible. Been getting some stretchy cramps last night and this morning. 9 more days to see the little bean!


----------



## morganwhite7

I announced BFP day!! 

I'm just not going to brag on FB until our gender scan I don't think.. All of my friends and everyone really who matters knows, but I am scared of judgement. It just happened 6 months ago, don't want anyone to get the wrong idea when I am all excited posting about another baby. Even though if someone voiced that opinion, I'd prob tell them to kiss my ass!! :) But you know, trying to be as peaceful and graceful about this as possible. All of both of our families and friends were elated when we told them the news. They've been praying during my bleeding and telling me it's a GIRL since August! Can't wait to surprise everyone who doesn't know yet though, with some cool 3D gender reveal pics. I am soooo dang excited for that day. This week flew by, thank god. I am so ready! 

Yours is the 25th right? I have my NT scan/quad screen the 24th. So that will be an eventful week for all of us.. I think a few other girls have appts that week too!


----------



## morganwhite7

I swear I just felt a poke, am I crazy? I am sure this wasn't gas.. I think. I am just sitting at my desk, kind of hunched over and it startled me! I guess no one will know for sure, but I swear I haven't felt a little poke like that since last year! 

Going to frantically Google "quickening by 12 weeks?" and see what I find!

That had to be a serious gas bubble, but no tooting afterwards!! FX'd I'm not crazy! Lol ;)

UPDATE- After reading, I see that many ladies report little intermittent flutters by 13 weeks, usually only w/ their 2nd though. Guess I'll pay close attention the next few weeks, see if it's really happening! Also anyone feel pulsating/throbbing in their uterus? I read some things about how it could be the placenta, but very frequently I feel like there is a heartbeat down there! So weird!


----------



## TTCaWee1

O Emily....where art thou???

In labor?? Sleeping? Nesting??


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

waves- very pretty name!

Morgan - I would hope no one would be judgemental, but I totally understand why you would think that. People can be real dicks. 

My hormones are driving me NUTS. Today at work a superior was talking to me and I wasn't understanding something so he stopped and rolled his eyes and said "are you done!?!?" as in talking. I almost bawled right there. Normally i'd just be PISSED someone talked to me like that, but It seriously took everything I had not to burst into tears. I CANNOT have this happen at work all the time. I have to be kind of thick skinned at work. Ugh..


----------



## morganwhite7

Ew Britt I wanna punch him for you! Haha I hate unneccessary rudeness, like DUDE you have NO IDEA how I feel right now- no reason for you to add more stress to my life!! 

Hang in there. Keep venting on here if it helps.. I always love to hear all the girls on here bash my coworker for being senseless too. Haha while I'm 3 feet away from her. She's gone for 30 days for surgery, I am LOVING IT. And the idea that by the time she comes back I'll know the sex and be able to worry about other things besides her gum-gnashing and persistent complaining! :)


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Thanks Morgan! He's normally a pretty nice guy, but when he gets stressed out he's really a BEAR. I really wanted to say "Don't talk to me like that, ever again" but he's an executive and I don't really want start shit. Still, he should know that that's not how you communicate to someone at work. It's really unprofessional. It made me SO MAD.


----------



## TTCaWee1

I can't tell you the hormone rage gets any better...at least for me it has gotten worse. I cry at everything. I cried my eyes out listening to the 911 audio from an incident the other night that involved DHs people. He wasn't even involved, he was home sleeping next to me when it happened but still, all I can think of is that it could have been him. Ugh. I also cry watching the cops shows. I fought back tears today bc I saw a guy stop and pick up a flag that had fallen down. I cried the other day at work listening to an ems encode but then was totally composed 10 min later when we were working a traumatic cardiac arrest. Then there are rage moments...like earlier when I thought about shoving my receipt down a cashiers throat when she told me that I couldn't return pre-cut fabric. Wtf? I can understand if they cut it but if it's still in the wrapper why the f can't you return it? I was so pissed. And it was only $8.00 lmao. THEN there are amnesia/dyslexic moments. Like putting hand towels in the dishwasher, throwing an IV pump in the trash can, putting the whole can of food in the cats dish instead of scooping some out, um I went to costco today and handed the cashier the coupon book instead of my membership card....I really should write down all the stupid things I do each day. Just wait. It gets so much worse.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Oh great... can't wait for this!! lol


----------



## jury3

Nikki-My doc basically told me I didn't need to gain any weight and that's even with twins! As long as babies grow and I'm being healthy, I'm not worried.
We just booked a birth class and hospital tour! Exciting! Sorry you cried! So exciting your getting close :)
Yay baby shower time! I think we have our's booked for Jan!



MrsAmk said:


> You are all so cute!! i have been taking weekly pictures but they are all bloat for sure! ALso, having a hard couple of days. I seriously feel 100% NOT pregnant and it is so scary!!

When is your next doc apt?

Britt and Molly-Can't wait to see those bumps grow!

Morgan-You definitely have a nice little bump started now :)
I don't know how you do the puking everyday. I've missed like 6 days of school bc I just feel like crap and am so tired. Still haven't puked though! I'm just tired of being miserable.

I am positive I have felt something that was NOT gas at least twice. It was the slightest, quickest little flutter. I read that lots of people with twins feel things starting as early as 10 weeks. I'm totally convinced bc I never have gas things like that and not that low. I can't wait to really feel them!

Britt-Sorry about the jerk at work. I totally feel you. My boss does not give a crap that I'm pregnant, sick, stressed and struggling to stay caught up. I absolutely hate my job right now...everything makes me want to cry!


----------



## wavescrash

If we're friends on FB, you may have seen we decided on and announced the name. We're going with Leah Katherine. I'm feeling her move more tonight than ever before. It's down low and to the right which is where Hannah always used to hang out. But this whole anterior placenta thing has me bumming out big time. It explains why I've barely felt any solid movement and I'm worried it's going to be that way the whole pregnancy. If this is my last one (OH is overwhelmed and doesn't know if he wants any more), I'll be a little upset if I hardly ever feel this baby move, you know? I'm grateful to be pregnant... it's just one of those little things I loved so much about my previous pregnancies.


----------



## asmcsm

Yep Morgan appointment is on the 25th! Will be an exciting week for both of us!

Britt sorry that your hormones are getting the best of you!


----------



## MrsAmk

An anterior placenta sucks! I didnt feel Silas until I was 21 or 22 weeks!!! Not fair.


----------



## clynn11

So just a little craziness- one of my 'friends' (well.. we used to be friends, not so much after choices she made. Let's call it facebook friends- LOL) Went to her gender u/s today to find out.... and was told she's having TWIN girls!!!!! The first u/s they did at 12 weeks they only saw the one- they are identical too! So crazy they missed it! Maybe some more of you have twins in there we just don't know about yet... or a third for Julie ;) LOL


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Wow! That's crazy!!!


----------



## RobertRedford

clynn11 said:


> So just a little craziness- one of my 'friends' (well.. we used to be friends, not so much after choices she made. Let's call it facebook friends- LOL) Went to her gender u/s today to find out.... and was told she's having TWIN girls!!!!! The first u/s they did at 12 weeks they only saw the one- they are identical too! So crazy they missed it! Maybe some more of you have twins in there we just don't know about yet... or a third for Julie ;) LOL

holy cow. SURPRISE! I don't know what I would do if that happened to me!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

I know it's SO FAR AWAY, but I really want to know the sex of my "baby" (It's not even an embryo yet. LOL). I have always wanted boys, but I have a very strong "want" for this to be a girl. Not sure why, I've just decided I want a little lady!


----------



## clynn11

It'll be here before you know it Britt!!!

Ash- is Chad gonna be able to make it to the scan??


----------



## clynn11

I'm so happy for all of the BFPs that have been happening every month!!! For a while there we went quite a span of months without ANYONE getting BFPs. Now it's at least one a month! So awesome :)


----------



## clynn11

3 weeks until gender scan Morgan! So exciting!


----------



## Disneybaby26

Funny you say that, Britt! I'm home today with DH who is recovering from wisdom tooth removal and booked us a private gender scan on November 9th today for shits and giggles...only $50! Lol! We can't wait!!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

That's awesome Kara! I seriously can't wait.. Too bad I have to wait until next year sometime.. bummer.


----------



## goldstns

<3 you Cassidy! you are so positive!


----------



## clynn11

Kara- OMG how exciting!!!!! You're all finding out so soon!!!! Do you have a 'feeling' as to what the babe is?


----------



## goldstns

Who is FB friends with Emily? Can someone check on her?!?!

Julie- thanks for the input! I think everything is all good here, because I haven't gain weight BUT baby measures 30 weeks today! AHHHHH I cant believe I am getting so close. Doc talked with me today for the first time about the hospital procedures for delivery... Im excited. 

AFM, baby hic-ups like crazy over here! LOVE IT! It feels like muscle spasms. I believe if baby Alia does this ALL the time it will get annoying, but right now its cute. Doc also asked me to get a US at 32 weeks to make a decision if normal vag delivery will work or if they need to induce me because shes getting big. Well apparently doc wants me to go to a high risk US specialist. I called over to find out the pricing and WITH my insurance it will cost me about $500-$600 for the US. So I called doc to see if this was something she can do in her office and bill it under regular US by my OB, so it will be covered with my pregnancy coverage. I hope she can!


----------



## Disneybaby26

clynn11 said:


> Kara- OMG how exciting!!!!! You're all finding out so soon!!!! Do you have a 'feeling' as to what the babe is?

Hmmmm- I tend to think boy but then I tell myself that's bc we both are kinda hoping for a little boy first. But both of my girlfriends are having boys so then part of me is like no way were all gonna have boys...but then I remind myself that their babies have nothing to do with our sperm and egg combo LOL. We can't wait to find out though, over the moon either way! :)


----------



## clynn11

So much money Nikki! I'm sure all will be fine and hopefully they can work something out. Awe lil hiccups, adorable! I feel bad for her though because I HATE HICCUPS!!! Lol

Emily's last FB post was October 5th.


----------



## Disneybaby26

Yikes Nikki- I sure hope shell do it in the office!! Glad to hear little Alia is growing like a weed and doing great though!!


----------



## asmcsm

Cassidy I am appalled that she's pregnant with twins. Like seriously?! 

I don't know if chad will make it to the US or not, I don't know if he's even talked to his supervisors. I'm a little frustrated with him right now. Don't think he realizes that with my preggo hormones I just can't handle him being an idiot. But anyway, if he doesn't my mom and sister want to go


----------



## clynn11

Kind of ridiculous that she gets 2 but whatever. I just hope she really straightens her life out for these babies and doesn't continue on the path she is down and ruins their lives too...


----------



## morganwhite7

Oh my Kara that is going to be a super exciting week!!!

Nikki- I can't wait for the hiccups either.. Last year I had them every single day 3 times! Always on schedule, it's so fun :) 

Hope Emily is alright.. Can't wait to see pics of her little guy!!

P.s. Thank the Lord- my boobies are coming back ;) But ouch! :holly:


----------



## jury3

Cassidy-Do NOT jinx me like that! Two is plenty!!! Plus we've had 2 u/s and only saw 2, surely there aren't more in there! If her's are identical, that can make it a lot harder to tell. Especially if they are in the same sac. Mine each have their own very separate sacs, so it was easy to tell there were 2 lol

Kara-So exciting! We scheduled one with a 4D scan for Nov 23rd...can't wait!

Nikki-That's crazy!!! I hope she can just do it for you. I'm considered high risk automatically bc of twins, but they aren't sending me elsewhere thank goodness! Glad baby is growing well!

Morgan-I'm still waiting on my boobs...lol They are slightly swollen, but not really any more than before AF time. I did have to loosen my bra to the next hook though, but that's more bc I think my ribs are expanding from all the pushing upward.

Kids are so funny. My kids have been asking why I've been out sick so much, so I finally told a few of them. One hates the word pregnant, one is scared of pregnant people bc their bellies are so big and the other said she wants to take care of me. Some couldn't care less lol


----------



## MrsAmk

When are the little peanuts considered a fetus?


----------



## morganwhite7

https://pregnant.thebump.com/pregnancy-week-by-week/9-weeks-pregnant.aspx?MsdVisit=1

Molly here's a link I found.. says 9 weeks so this weekend you'll have a "fetus"!! :)


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

No symptoms whatsoever this morning... I know it's probably normal, but it bugs me.


----------



## MrsAmk

CantHrdlyWait said:


> No symptoms whatsoever this morning... I know it's probably normal, but it bugs me.

Me too, it drivings me crazy.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Horrible, is it? I know I should enjoy this time of nothing going on, instead it makes me slightly worried.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Wow, Cassidy that's nuts. What a surprise. 
So many scans coming up goodness!


----------



## goldstns

Doc is working with me and making sure my scan will accomplish what she needs at as cheap as possible. My insurance said if it is just written in the notes that it is a normal scan that it wont cost me anything, but if they put "GD" in the notes then it will cost me. So doc knows whats up and said she will do everything she can to not let them charge me.


----------



## BubsMom17

Hi girls! Sooorrrryyyy I have been MIA! I am off work now and between taking care of the house and running around with Danny, I have been busy busy busy! No baby yet... But things are moving along I suppose.

Any updates here??? Obviously being offline for a week I can't catch up!


----------



## asmcsm

Ugh this morning is my first morning with MS instead of right before bed sickness. REALLY don't feel like going to work. At least it's Friday I guess.

Glad to hear that all's well Emily! That baby boy will be here so soon!

Nikki, how nice of your doctor to do what she can to make sure you don't have to pay a fortune.

Britt, it will catch up with you! Enjoy the not sick days while you can!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Well, this makes me feel better.. took with my 4th urine of the morning.. and last week it said 1-2. So yay!!
 



Attached Files:







4Weeks5DaysTest.jpg
File size: 13.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## asmcsm

Yay Britt! I did my last one today too and got 3+ :D


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

asmcsm said:


> Yay Britt! I did my last one today too and got 3+ :D

yay!!!! I plan on doing the last one next week just to see the 3+! 

My mom said "how many of these are you going to take?" LOL


----------



## morganwhite7

Lol @ you girls.. I'd be doing the saaaame thing til my ultrasound! I can't wait to see your beans!!! :)

LOL even more at your 7 day countdown Ashlee ;) It couldn't come soon enough- lol 20 days for me!!!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Ugh.. Just went to the bathroom.. brown spotting. =[

It wasn't alot. It was only there when I wiped the first time.. and TMI: I just went #2.. I had to bear down a little because i'm SO constipated. 

I really hope everything is okay. I was really PRAYING I wouldn't have to see any spotting. at all.


----------



## morganwhite7

I know, totally know. Try to stay calm. This statistic helped me- "Vaginal bleeding in the first trimester occurs in about one fourth of successful pregnancies." Straight from American Family Physician website! Keep your chin up. Bean is alllllright in there :)


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Thanks Morgan. I'm trying to stay calm, but it took my breath away when I saw it. (not the amount, because it wasn't alot) but just that it was there. I've been studying the damn TP every single bathroom trip, and it's all been fine until today. *sigh* I was doing so well with not worrying.


----------



## asmcsm

What Morgan said Britt. You're still really early too and if it's brown it could be some leftover implantation bleeding. Feel your pain on the constipation though, things have been pretty backed up lately :blush: gives me stomached aches when I eat sometimes.

I know Morgan! One more week! It needs to be next Friday already!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

From what i'm reading, it's pretty normal if you have to strain for a BM, it's not uncommon to see some brown cm afterwards. So i'm trying not to worry. I do need to find something that can keep me from getting this backed up. Does anyone know of something safe to take to ease consitipation?


----------



## asmcsm

You can use stool softener but not a laxative. Best to just load up on fiber and water though and go the natural route


----------



## RobertRedford

magnesium lactate pills were a life saver during my pregnancy. I can't remember the dosage, but I took them in addition to my prenatal to help avoid constipation. They helped tremendously and my dr gave them the okay!


----------



## morganwhite7

https://www.dulcolaxusa.com/DulcoEase.html

I take one of these every day, recommended by doc, after having a similar SERIOUS back-up around 6 weeks.. LOL ;)


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

thanks ladies!!! I will definitley have to get something. I've been drinking a ton of water, but maybe not enough fiber. I will go in search for something tonight.


----------



## goldstns

emily- keeps up in the loop! Getting excited!!! I am sure you are finding plenty to do! How you feeling?


----------



## wavescrash

19 week bump picture... plus a comparison (left is 18 weeks, right is 19 weeks) from last week. Safe to say I popped a little.
 



Attached Files:







19weeks1.jpg
File size: 22.1 KB
Views: 2









19weeks2.jpg
File size: 21.1 KB
Views: 3









18 and 19 week compare.jpg
File size: 23.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## jury3

Nikki-So glad the doc is doing that for you! What a relief!

Emily-Glad everything is ok! Can't wait! Your bump is so big! You look great though, all belly :)



CantHrdlyWait said:


> My mom said "how many of these are you going to take?" LOL

Lol I did the same thing. I used all my FRER and kept using my cheapies every other day. DW was like "seriously? how long are you going to do those, you're pregnant..." 

I can't even imagine you feel with the spotting. I still study the tp everytime I go to the bathroom! I assume I will the entire time lol Like the other girls said, a little brown cm is normal...try not to worry too much! I still worry when I have a really good day too. Most days I am at least a little nauseous. It worries me when I'm not, but it usually shows up again before the day is done lol 

We have an apt next Fri, we should get to hear the hbs for the first time. We've seen then on u/s, but we will hear them this time with the doppler. We decided we might ask if they'll give us a quick peek at them too :) Even if it's the old crappy machine lol We have 35 days until our 4D gender scan, so it'd be nice if we didn't have to wait that long to see them again!
Going shopping with my MIL tomorrow...should be interesting. She's been hitting up goodwills and buying things like crazy. She will send me pictures of these ugly old things that are completely not our style and ask if I want them. When I say no thank you, she's like "well, I already bought them" I appreciate that she's excited and wants to find us deals, but holy crap! lol We haven't even had time to go pick things out yet! I'm not against buying used items, we bought several onsies the other day, but I'm not going to sacrifice our style! lol I just wish she would slow down, we don't even know what they are yet!


----------



## asmcsm

Julie we have our apts the same day! And Morgan has one the day before. It's going to be a good week! :)


----------



## asmcsm

It's 4am and I'm basically having a mental breakdown over cat urine. One of my cats, the youngest one, has been peeing on my carpets daily for like the last two weeks. Before it would only happen occasionally. But now with my increased sense if smell and an increase of urine, the smell is completely overwhelming me. I can barely walk through our hallway because the smell is so dense in that area. I find myself constantly gagging when having to clean it up and when walking through that area. I got up to go to the bathroom and found yet another spot, went to clean it up and basically just started crying. I don't know what to do. The litter boxes have been getting cleaned more often if anything.I tried cleaning my carpets the other day but it seems like smell is stronger and like she's just doing it more. Now I'm lying in bed unable to sleep because it's stressing me out and making me upset.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Have you tried lavender Hun? Cats are meant to help. I think lemon does too.


----------



## TTCaWee1

Omg something crazy happened overnight!!!! I kept waking up having to pee, I was drenched in a cold sweat all night and I just woke up with this horrible urge to pee and I noticed that my tummy was quite defined and hard laying on my side. So I rolled over and holy shit my stomach was hard as a rock and lop sided. I tried to take a picture of it but I'm not sure you can really tell in the pic. So weird. So I went pee thinking I was going to flood the sewers and maybe it was just my bladder pushing my uterus up and to the side....nope wasn't even much pee and I'm still lopsided. I swear my uterus moved at least 4 inches overnight. It's crazy. I've been having pinching flutter like feelings all week...maybe things were breaking loose lol. Ido you think that lopsidedness was the baby all curled up in one spot? It's starting to even out now and not as hard. I mean it was like an orange to the right of my belly button.


----------



## wavescrash

I know if I have to pee really bad I get Braxton hicks contractions where my uterus turns hard as a rock. Sounds like what it could be and if so I'd definitely say your uterus moved :)


----------



## TTCaWee1

Thanks! I thought about that but thought maybe I'm too early? It was so weird. I'm going to hold my pee as long as I can and see if it does it again. I just lauded down and checked and my fundus is now about 3 fingers below my belly button. It's crazy how much it changed overnight!


----------



## Disneybaby26

Lol Rachel!! Freaky!! This used to happen to my girlfriend, the baby would curl up on one side and make her tummy like a rock and the change position (or she would push him bc it was uncomfortable) and he would move and it would go away!

Ashlee- maybe rent one of those rug doctor things from hope depot and then start having the kitty maybe be more of an outside kitty? That really sucks. The dog shit in the house once a few weeks ago bc he got into an ate an entire chicken carcass and I had to open all the windows and leave the house for hours.

Afm- I'm starting to get really self conscious about not gaining weigh. I'll be 14 weeks tomorrow and I'm down a pound today. I feel like I'm eating but maybe not enough? I just eat when I'm hungry you know? I dunno, it's making me worried.


----------



## wavescrash

I've shared this a few times now so I can't remember if I mentioned it here or not but my friend just recently had her 2nd baby. She barely gained any weight in her pregnancy. Maybe 10 lbs total. She was losing at first and then would gain some, not gain any more for awhile and then lose a few pounds before gaining a couple more. She was always gaining only 1 pound between appointments or losing a few. They kept an eye on it but the baby was doing okay so they weren't too concerned. Anyway, she gave birth to a 9lb baby so we joked that the baby gained all the weight for her. I know it's hard not to worry but I'm sure you'll be okay <3

Plus you could be slow to gain now but maybe closer to the 3rd trimester start packing on some pounds. We all gain differently when pregnant.


----------



## asmcsm

brunettebimbo said:


> Have you tried lavender Hun? Cats are meant to help. I think lemon does too.

After I freaked out I put lavedar scented carpet powder all over the hallway to try and help with the smell. It was so strong that I felt like I was going to puke. I left it till his morning but I had to close. Our bedroom door.


TTCaWee1 said:


> Omg something crazy happened overnight!!!! I kept waking up having to pee, I was drenched in a cold sweat all night and I just woke up with this horrible urge to pee and I noticed that my tummy was quite defined and hard laying on my side. So I rolled over and holy shit my stomach was hard as a rock and lop sided. I tried to take a picture of it but I'm not sure you can really tell in the pic. So weird. So I went pee thinking I was going to flood the sewers and maybe it was just my bladder pushing my uterus up and to the side....nope wasn't even much pee and I'm still lopsided. I swear my uterus moved at least 4 inches overnight. It's crazy. I've been having pinching flutter like feelings all week...maybe things were breaking loose lol. Ido you think that lopsidedness was the baby all curled up in one spot? It's starting to even out now and not as hard. I mean it was like an orange to the right of my belly button.

Totally normal for it to be a little lopsided. All my friends had lopsided Tummies cuz their babies stayed on one side. Crazy that it happened so suddenly!


Disneybaby26 said:


> Ashlee- maybe rent one of those rug doctor things from hope depot and then start having the kitty maybe be more of an outside kitty? That really sucks. The dog shit in the house once a few weeks ago bc he got into an ate an nature chicken carcass and I had to open all the windows and leave the house for hours.
> 
> Afm- I'm starting to get really self conscious about not gaining weigh. I'll be 14 weeks tomorrow and I'm down a pound today. I feel like I'm eating but maybe not enough? I just eat when I'm hungry you know? I dunno, it's making me worried.

I'm planning on it, I can take it. I don't want my kitties to be outside though because we live on a busier street and lots of neighbors have dogs. My cats are used to my dogs who won't harm them. Also I've always had outside cats and they always get sick or hurt and you don't know what from and then it stresses me out. It's been worse since I've gotten preggo. Even the dog who is 3 yrs old and potty trained has peed in the house a couple times. I know that sometimes dogs will do it when you're pregnant but I can't find anything about cats doing it.

Don't worry too much Hun, I'm sure you'll gain the weight that you need to


----------



## HWPG

Ashlee, any chance your cat has a UTI? Peeing more frequently is a sign of that.


----------



## asmcsm

HWPG said:


> Ashlee, any chance your cat has a UTI? Peeing more frequently is a sign of that.

I took her to the vet when it first happened and they gave me antibiotics in case it was but its happening still


----------



## MrsAmk

Anyone have EWCM while pregnant? Ill be 9 weeks tomorrow and noticed a lot of it this morning while going to the bathroom....it was shocking b/c I havent seen that in a long time! I read online that it could be your mucus plug but its sooo early for that.


----------



## Disneybaby26

Not ewcm but definitely an increase in cm for sure! I'd chalk it up to hormones, I'm sure it's pretty normal.

I swear I just had some very weird little twitches in my low uterus area. Could be muscle spasms or something but I'd love to believe that maybe just maybe it was bubba :)


----------



## asmcsm

I have had a ton of creamy cm and I've seen some ewcm kinda mixed in sometimes. 

Woohoo 6werks today! Halfway through first trimester! Only 5 days till babies film debut :)
I worked at a high school dance last night and my boss took a pic of me and hubby, he tagged me in it and wrote "ashlee and chad...and baby???" Gah! No one is supposed to know yet!!! I texted his wife and asked her to change it. Hopefully she will before everyone wakes up and sees and floods me with questions :dohh:


----------



## Disneybaby26

Omg Ashlee- I'd be pissed!! Can you take it down?! It's a cute picture though!! Lol


----------



## asmcsm

Disneybaby26 said:


> Omg Ashlee- I'd be pissed!! Can you take it down?! It's a cute picture though!! Lol

Im not pissed, just hoping that not too many people notice. I texted his wife since she knows that we aren't telling yet(don't think he did), she apologized and said she'll make him fix it


----------



## asmcsm

Just checked, he fixed it


----------



## TTCaWee1

Happy Sunday ladies!! 15 weeks today woot woot! I had my weird lump again this morning. I guess it's my uterus being pushed up by my bladder. 
Had a crazy looong day yesterday so today I am being lazy. And cleaning of course, but more lazy. I am still in my pjs....we went to the southern ground music festival yesterday from 1p-10:30p. We would have left earlier but Zac Brown was the last one to play and obviously the one we went to see. So DH got wasted then wanted to go out with some work people. So we did. Ugh...I was a trooper though, I still hung, sipping my water with lemon. I was starving though so we stopped at Steak 'n Shake on the way home...it took at least 15 min to get our food in the drive thru and I had to listen to DH and his drunk friend the whole time, while I'm tired, starving, sore, and tired of being the only sober person the entire day...so then we finally get our food and it was horrible. The fries were like 40 hours old, cold, unsalted, stale, soggy...just disgusting. So I cried. And cried and cried. I was so mad and DH couldn't stop laughing bc I was crying over French fries at 3am. I was laughing too but bawling my eyes out at the same time. I have to admit it was pretty funny that I was so upset over some stupid French fries.


----------



## wavescrash

Lol when it comes to food while I'm pregnant, I get the same way... If it's not exactly how I was expecting, I get super emotional over it lo.


----------



## MrsAmk

So I listened to baby's hr just now, and it was SO fast....like scary fast of 185. I am just so worried its way too fast....when I was in labor, Silas' hr was great until it shot up to 180s a couple minutes before he came out and well....he came out and wasn't alive. Freaking out.......anyone's baby have a super high heart rate?


----------



## goldstns

DH went to "Daddy Boot Camp" yesterday to learn what to do as a daddy. He said he really liked the class and learned alot! He has told me about somethings he learned. I can also say I LOVED the class because I think it taught him to be more compassionate to me being preggo and complaining. I get lots more kisses and caring for.


----------



## TTCaWee1

Molly - mine was in the 170s in the beginning and had now slowed to the 150s-160s. I think I read it's faster in the beginning


----------



## jury3

Molly-I've definitely had an increase in cm, sometimes it is a little egg whitish.

Ashlee-OMG I would have freaked out lol I'm glad they got it taken down!

Rachel-That's crazy about your belly! Also, hilarious about the french fries. I totally get it though lol

Nikki-I'm glad DH is feeling better about things! I'm sure it was good for him to talk to other dads and get some good info :)

Kara-I wouldn't worry about the not gaining weight. It's still early and as long as baby keeps growing like he/she should, then you're good!

MIL took me shopping yesterday for maternity clothes. It wasn't too bad. She drives me crazy bc she tends to be negative about things (being able to breastfeed 2 babies, using cloth diapers, etc). She spent a good amount of money on me though which was super nice. It was definitely appreciated! 
We took our announcement photos today. Going to post after our appointment on Fri just to make sure all is good.


----------



## TTCaWee1

So cute Julie!


----------



## Disneybaby26

Omg Julie, too cute!!!!! I love it!!!!


----------



## Disneybaby26

I'm starting a prenatal yoga class with my girlfriend that's 3.5 weeks ahead of me on Tuesday. I'm sooooooo excited!! Stretching and exercise and fellow preggos! Yay!


----------



## TTCaWee1

Ooooo I want to do that! I've been meaning to sign up for a class but I've been lazy.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Ashlee- I saw the picture this morning!! I was like "eeeek!" when I saw that baby part. I'm glad she went back and fixed it. 

Julie- what an adorable picture! and I can relate to the overbearing mother in law. DH's mom is trying to give us this wooden crib that's been in the family forever. It's not my style AT ALL and I tried so hard to be nice. I don't want a bunch of stuff in our house that I don't like. Ugh.


----------



## wavescrash

Julie - Super cute announcement photo!!!!


----------



## jury3

Kara-That sounds so fun! I need to do the same thing!

Britt-Yeah, she keeps buying things at goodwill or suggesting things that are completely not what we want at all. We are trying to be as nice as possible. I told her the other day "This is our first time being pregnant. A big part of the fun is picking out the stuff for our babies." I think she's getting it. lol


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Julie - that's a great line! I may need to tell DH's mom that. She was like "oh expect a bunch of pics when I see things at yard sales" I keep thinking.. "Oh goody.." 
It's nothing against her, but like you said, i'd rather pick the stuff myself.


----------



## pdxmom

Julie super cute announcement pic :kiss:


----------



## NDTaber9211

Love the announcement pic Julie!


----------



## pdxmom

Nichole fx for u this mth my dear...id say just throw in a bd if u guys r upto it...and if dh doesnt know he anyways wont feel the pressure even if u guys go for a couple of more days in a row :winkwink:


----------



## goldstns

love it Julie!!


----------



## clynn11

Julie that is sooo stinking cute. I can't wait until you announce to see all of the reactions to TWO pairs of baby shoes!!!! :) Eeeek. Also can't wait to find out whether you are team pink, blue, or both!!!!


----------



## clynn11

I can't believe you have less than 90 days left until you're due date Nikki! That is INSANE!!!


----------



## wavescrash

I've been feeling Leah move so, so much tonight. I absolutely love it.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Julie ace picture :)


----------



## MrsAmk

So I bought this cranberry tuna wrap yesterday from our local co-op and was going to have it for lunch today, but read the ingredients today: Tuna, Cannola mayo (canola oil, eggs, viegar, etc.). Would it be safe to eat this if I heated it up, or should I just skip it to be safe? I am 9 weeks today.


----------



## goldstns

I haven't eaten any fish this whole time because I have heard both sides... don't eat it and then few that say its ok sometimes. Id say you are fine, but not sure!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Julie - such a great picture!!


----------



## Disneybaby26

I think it's totally fine, Molly! Tuna and shrimp etc are fine in small portions and a great source of lean protein and omega 3's. I'm sure the mayo is pasteurized or whatever, like the kind out of the jar, so even though there's eggs in it they're ok to eat! Just stear clear of like homemade mayo that uses fresh egg yolk...who has time for that?! Lol


----------



## pdxmom

Hey ladies...alls gud here...actually alls so gud tht its kinda freaking me out...absolutely symptomless ..except tht today im sleepy / lazy all day...im trying to b more positive and think tht im one of those lucky few who dont need all the symptoms...my next app is on 4th november...doc said he would use the doppler to look for the hb ...fx fx fx...Had a ton of bloodwork done last week whose results i saw this morning...heamoglobin A tad bit low and even rbc....what can i do to improve these ????


----------



## jury3

Cassidy-Thanks! Same here! I can NOT wait to see what they are!!!

Molly-This is the website I've been using for fish guidelines. Fish is good for you and baby, just limit the amount and watch the type.

https://americanpregnancy.org/pregnancyhealth/fishmercury.htm

Sonia-No idea what to do to improve those...How often have you been nauseous? I'm sure all is fine, my doc office had no problem fitting us in for a quick scan to make sure all was ok and to ease my mind. If it keeps worrying you, you might give them a call just so you can relax.


----------



## pdxmom

Thanks Julie i called my dr today and they just asked me to do another hcg test....say whaaaa!!!! well i am going in tomorrow...lets c how tht helps...also i just realised ive been eating sunny side up eggs this whole time...every other day ... feel like kicking myself :cry:


----------



## Disneybaby26

Red meat Sonia! :)


----------



## pdxmom

Disneybaby26 said:


> Red meat Sonia! :)

Red meat turns me off hun...no sound of meat doesnt sound appealing to me at all...im so sad about tht...i just wanna eat boiled rice and some lentils and sauteed veggies...BOORRRRIIIINGGGG!!!!!!!! Also being from india i feel terrible tht i hate all the indian curry smells right now...if i smell oil my head reels... :( dono wat to eat....aaahhh fruits r my saviour :flower:


----------



## Disneybaby26

Hmmmm...not even a big burger?? LOL...sorry hehe, that's like alllll I want!! Meat and tomatoes. Which is weird bc I never liked raw tomatoes...

Anywho, you need some iron! Here's a link for iron rich veggies!! Xx https://www.healthaliciousness.com/articles/fruits-and-vegetables-high-in-iron.php


----------



## asmcsm

Lol Kara when my sister was preggo she craved tomatoes constantly. Se always wanted sandwiches with big juicy sliced tomatoes and she craved salsa nonstop


----------



## MrsAmk

Sonia, I had anemia in my last pregnancy and took Floradix (on amazon) every morning, it totally helped a ton! Its safe and recommended in pregnancy and its not a pill and doesnt cause constipation like most iron supplements. It's like a juice you take a shot of :)


----------



## morganwhite7

I've been having serious tomato cravings, too. Like I huge, juicy, sprinkled in salt!!! Mmmm you all have me drooling over them. 

Julie I'll be stopping by Red Robin this weekend thanks to your post, ever tried their campfire sauce? It's a special bbq & ranch concoction and it's oh so yum. Along with those juicy seasoned steak fries and a burger (no runny egg for me, either ;)) and just- YUM! Lol

AFM- Only Tuesday? Lol comeonn week, I'm ready to see my little bean! :cloud9:


----------



## MrsAmk

Wow you are having your gender scan early, it must be an elective one you're paying for right?


----------



## morganwhite7

Yes I'll be 15+4 that day, so super early. I thought it was worth the 50 bucks to get to get some extra shopping time in ;) Can't wait!


----------



## Disneybaby26

Yessssss Morgan, huge tomatoes with salt, tomatoes on grilled cheese, tomato soup, tomato sauce!! LOL!!

I think we are going to cancel our gender scan and just be patient and wait until the 21st. It's making us both anxious that they might not be able to tell 100% and the place is an hour away and will basically blow a whole Saturday that we could be using for house prep and stuff....DH is more against it then me and I'm okay waiting. BUT I definitely am counting the days till the 21st!! 29 to be exact, that's not that bad!! :)


----------



## morganwhite7

We had grilled cheese per my request lastnight (was craving it all dayyy) and I drank a gallon of tomato soup ;)

And about the scan- I mentioned the same thing to DH lastnight.. Like we reallllyyy can't wait 2 more weeks? Idk it is very close and cheap which is why I'm still okay but another part of me feels like it is a waste and that the suspense is half of the fun!


----------



## goldstns

Morgan- I LOVE campfire sauce... I even put it on a salad when I get one at Red Robin!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

I LOVE red robin... We are finally getting one here in our town. I am so excited!!!


----------



## MrsAmk

morganwhite7 said:


> Yes I'll be 15+4 that day, so super early. I thought it was worth the 50 bucks to get to get some extra shopping time in ;) Can't wait!

That is cool! Wish we had the option...closest one is 2.5 hours away.


----------



## morganwhite7

Well that would be quite a drive! How are you feeling emotionally/physically? Clinging to the good book? I have been! It's been very tough for me, dealing with confusing emotions.. Being pregnant again.. it's all so surreal still. I hope things are well with you! :)


----------



## wavescrash

So I called off work today :/ Pretty sure everyone at work is pissed because we have a huge visit from corporate tomorrow which means a lot of work needing done today but I just can't do it.

I worked an 8 hour shift yesterday and my SPD was acting up. On top of that I had some nasty sciatic pain so I was waddling and hobbling around my whole shift. At one point my foot started to cramp up so bad. I had to sit down for like 15 minutes and stretch it out (it was similar to charlie horse pain.) Straight up miserable. I got home from work at 11 and would have had to be back in at 9am and worked until 5:30 but I can hardly walk today. My pelvis is killing me. Even just sitting here with my legs together (they say keep your knees together as much as possible to relieve SPD pain) it just aches so bad. It feels like you're being ripped in half and like you've taken a donkey kick to the lady business. So I called off work & I already have tomorrow off for my OB appointment.

This is a new OB for me. Same practice as last time but just a new doctor and I found out last night from several local women who see her that she actually believes in SPD. My 2 previous OB's didn't think it was a real condition and just is regular pregnancy pain (which it's totally not because I've been pregnant without SPD before) but my current OB acknowledges it for what it really is. There's nothing she can do to "cure" it but having her believe me when I say how bad the pain is means so much. She can sign me off work if/when the time comes (with Hannah I was due in May but went on an early maternity/medical leave in January because of it) and maybe a referral for a chiropractor or physiotherapist.

Anyway... not looking forward to going back to work on Thursday.


----------



## asmcsm

Omg you girls were totally not joking about ms hitting full force at 6 weeks. I feel like utter shite. I really don't want to puke but I don't know how long ill last without it happening.


----------



## morganwhite7

I found if I just puke up all the bile (from an empty stomach all night) every single morning and then eat a nice breakfast then I am cured for the day. I know it sucks but I always feel better when it's over! :( Sorry pretty girl- just know things are hard at work in there!


----------



## MrsAmk

morganwhite7 said:


> Well that would be quite a drive! How are you feeling emotionally/physically? Clinging to the good book? I have been! It's been very tough for me, dealing with confusing emotions.. Being pregnant again.. it's all so surreal still. I hope things are well with you! :)

Yea me too. It doesnt seem real to me yet. I dont feel pregnant at all and it's hard to think a new little baby is in our lives. I need to read my Bible more. Just been so incredibly tired after I get home from work (12+ hours between leaving and getting home) that I have just been eating, showering and passing out. No excuse though. I am still a worry wart, using my doppler everyday. 

How are you? Did the bleeding stop now?


----------



## morganwhite7

The bleeding is still there sometimes, but they said it should have stopped, that the SCH had reabsorbed.. so that's worrisome. I woke up the other morning to some blood, but than nothing again all day. So confusing but nothing toooo bad so we're just holding on til the next appt, as always ;) I'm sad I don't use the doppler as much as I should, bc like you am so busy with my 8-5 & and an hour of traffic to and from. Lots of time to think.. I wish I got out more to clear my mind! Seems like I am a zombie after the same getting sick, work, dinner, bed routine I've been having! And then the weekends I'm pooped! Lol. But thankful I am even at this point I suppose :)


----------



## asmcsm

Thanks Morgan, I may just have to puke and get it over with. We'll see. 

So, DH and I were talking yesterday because I basically told him that I feel like an unattractive cow and that he never tries to have sex with me and it sucks. And the only time he does seem to initiate is when I tell him that I hate that he doesn't initiate and it feels like a pity lay. He said that he's felt like I only want to have sex with him to get pregnant and that I wasn't actually attracted to him anymore. Poor guy, it's so not like that. I told him that obviously that's not the case since I'm now preggo and still bitching about not having sex. I think that cleared things up a little. Amazing what TTC can do to your sex life. After that little talk things have seemed better between us. I think we both just felt insecure and unattractive to each other.


----------



## goldstns

update: for you all too look forward to....
I am having an I FEEL HUGE TODAY kind of day.
I am Exhausted and having feet/back pain. 

Anyways... just the fun of pregnancy! have a great rest of your day!


----------



## MrsAmk

asmcsm said:


> Thanks Morgan, I may just have to puke and get it over with. We'll see.
> 
> So, DH and I were talking yesterday because I basically told him that I feel like an unattractive cow and that he never tries to have sex with me and it sucks. And the only time he does seem to initiate is when I tell him that I hate that he doesn't initiate and it feels like a pity lay. He said that he's felt like I only want to have sex with him to get pregnant and that I wasn't actually attracted to him anymore. Poor guy, it's so not like that. I told him that obviously that's not the case since I'm now preggo and still bitching about not having sex. I think that cleared things up a little. Amazing what TTC can do to your sex life. After that little talk things have seemed better between us. I think we both just felt insecure and unattractive to each other.

I can totally relate. DH and i hadnt even had sex since i became pregnant until this past weekend!! We did it so much while TTC. We had a talk and I let him know how insecure I feel that he never initiates anything and I feel like a broken cow lol. He also feel insecure b/c he has gained some weight over the past couple years that he hasnt done anything about. He used to be a personal trainer (when we met he trained me) and super cut/muscular/fit. Now he is a registered nurse and never works out anymore. I still think he is gorgeous and want to jump his bones, but he feels like crap and I can totally relate. ANyway sex was SO good (albeit short haha) and I want to do it over and over and over. It was good for us to talk about it and hopefully things look up from here.


----------



## asmcsm

MrsAmk said:


> I can totally relate. DH and i hadnt even had sex since i became pregnant until this past weekend!! We did it so much while TTC. We had a talk and I let him know how insecure I feel that he never initiates anything and I feel like a broken cow lol. He also feel insecure b/c he has gained some weight over the past couple years that he hasnt done anything about. He used to be a personal trainer (when we met he trained me) and super cut/muscular/fit. Now he is a registered nurse and never works out anymore. I still think he is gorgeous and want to jump his bones, but he feels like crap and I can totally relate. ANyway sex was SO good (albeit short haha) and I want to do it over and over and over. It was good for us to talk about it and hopefully things look up from here.

That's pretty much exactly our situation lol. Except DH totally has never worked out, and I don;t really care. He's actually too skinny right now. He's just got a really fast metabolism(jerk, wish I had that problem) We've only had sex maybe 2-3 times since before I got pregnant. I was trying to explain to him that I feel like a cow and that it's probably only going to get worse as I gain weight during the pregnancy and that I'm going to need more reassurance than I used to. But I think I've actually wanted to jump his bones MORE since getting pregnant than I did before. And honestly, pregnancy sex is better, just sayin'. Glad we both worked things out with our DH's though!


----------



## Disneybaby26

Ashlee- I hope you find some nausea relief...I can say this for sure though, it gets better!! :)


----------



## Disneybaby26

My stomach is so freakin funny at night, like huge! I can't even imagine what it must look like to yourself when you're ready to pop!! I'm all like "that's my body?!" Lol so weird.

Of course my first prenatal yoga got cancelled tonight, booooo! My initial though was "damn! I really wanted to start this week" my second hand Preggo reaction was "damn! I could have had that chilli for lunch"!!! Lol- Preggo probs!

I'm sure like Nikki said today, there will be days with their swollen huge, downside...but for now I really love being pregnant :) I love people knowing and asking me how I am and if I need anything, I love hubbs attention, I love the anticipation of feeling bubba and finding out if we are having a little boy or girl, the thought of a Christmastime bump...lol! Feeling very content today!


----------



## TTCaWee1

Tonight's bump. 15 weeks. It's getting huge huh?
One of our drs looked yesterday with the u/s and it is getting huge!! Measured 15+6 at 15+1 and was possibly bigger. He did a head measurement. I'm really going to push for a gender ultrasound Thursday. 

Sorry you are feeling sick Ashlee. I always felt better eating before bed and first thing in the morning. Also sips of water helped before getting out of bed.


----------



## Disneybaby26

Definitely getting bigger Rachel but you are looking sooooooo cute!!! How are you feeling??


----------



## clynn11

Soooo cute Rachel!!!

Sorry you're feeling sick Ash... but not really cuz it's all gonna be worth it when you're holding that babe in your arms!!! :)


----------



## TTCaWee1

Thanks ladies! I feel great! Getting a bit more energy each day. Getting a bit fatter each day....but all for a good cause. Bring on more belly pics!!


----------



## Disneybaby26

Lol Rachel, your ticker says "do I have a hotdog or a cheeseburger"" omg!!! Lmao!!


----------



## TTCaWee1

Lol yeah I just realized that too.


----------



## Disneybaby26

Did I tell you girls about the "wee mail" app for iPhone?? The baby sends you a text everyday, some of them are cheesy but most make me laugh! It's cute!


----------



## TTCaWee1

Ooooh I'm going to look it up


----------



## wavescrash

Aw cute bump Rachel!!!


----------



## TTCaWee1

Aww thanks Amanda!! I have a feeling I'm going to turn into a house. I'm only 15 weeks and have quite a bump...


----------



## wavescrash

You're welcome :)

Hahah I feel your pain. I've "popped" almost every other day for the last week. I'm taking my 20 week picture tomorrow but here's a few I've taken on Instagram in the past week (so 19 weeks along):

https://24.media.tumblr.com/6bddd5f513ebd92e0a60c887ea12e1b6/tumblr_mv13zsMtMv1qzzo2fo1_500.jpg

https://24.media.tumblr.com/5437e8b9570316687e67a89965e8a470/tumblr_muuk71QE6Q1qzzo2fo1_500.jpg

So if you're going to be a house, I'm going to be a freaking whale lol. I'm also carrying her very low (like I did last time) so it's going to be all out front.


----------



## jury3

Ashlee-Sorry you're sick...DW and I haven't had sex since before I got preggo. I have ZERO sex drive and feel like puking most of the time...so I'm pretty much off limits. I feel bad :(

Rachel-Cute bump!

I'm showing enough already that someone actually found out I was pregnant today just by looking at me lol It was this guy I used to work with. Definitely showing and looking pregnant. I'm sure it won't be long before I'm miserable...


----------



## TTCaWee1

Aww your belly button popped! 

Julie - I'm sure you are going to get twice as big twice as fast! So exciting to have 2 though!!


----------



## asmcsm

Cute bumps ladies!

Thanks Cassidy, it definitely sucks to feel like crap but I know it won't last forever and it will be worth it.

Julie, thank you. Sorry that you haven't felt well enough to get busy with DW that really sucks :/ I've felt so bloated and backed up that I don't really feel all that attractive but for some reason sex drive has kissed into gear. I'll take advantage before I start puking and it's a no go lol. So excited to see your belly grow!


----------



## wavescrash

TTCaWee1 said:


> Aww your belly button popped!

Who me? ;) That thing popped at like 10 weeks lol. But that's only because it popped both of my previous pregnancies and I have a feeling it's one of those things where, if it happens once it'll happen again and earlier each time.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Beautiful bumps girls :)

Amanda, what's your username on Instagram? :)


----------



## Disneybaby26

Love it Amanda!!

Julie- picture please!! Hopefully you are rounding that corner and you'll be feeling better soon Hun!! I sure hope so!!


----------



## Disneybaby26

Morgan-cream cheese on toast with sliced tomato for bfast this morning-the bombbbbbbb!!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

I wish I wanted to have sex. I'm doing the whole "i'm afraid to do it" thing. I know it'd probably be fine, but I feel super protective of my little bean! LOL


----------



## goldstns

Cassidy- I feel like I havent said Hi to you in a while...so Hi. How are you? How are the kittens? Any new ones/new stories?


----------



## morganwhite7

Kara- How ironic, I picked up few big fat heirloom tomatoes at the store lastnight bc I craved them so bad after yesterday haha.. Will have to try that- I love all those things so why not together?! Sounds like the perfect preggo concoction!! :)

On sex- Ooh it's been great lately for us, but we must be fiends though haha.. at least every other day it happens! The nights I miss out because I konk out too early I give him grief the next day ;) LOL.. maybe that's just because we have no one else to take care of so after work, chores, and dinner, what else is there to do!? :blush: And a piece of advice- you girls want to get it in now before you're too huge to use the positions you love- just saying!! Or before you're hooha has it's BREAK after birth this spring.. Lol I still remember hating that. Wanting sooo bad for some LOVIN' and having to wait 2 months!! Haha. I have also found that my cervix or whatever up there is super sensitive lately, so too far and it's OUCH! That's about all lol.

Beautiful snow here this morning, made me cry of course. So emotional lately I swear lol, everything tugs at a heart string! Feeling very cozy and thankful on this pretty fall morning. Had the best chili ever lastnight, another pot roast tonight with mashed potatoes and apple cider, then the appointment to HOPEFULLY see our little martian in the morn!! Woot woot can't wait! :cloud9:


----------



## wavescrash

brunettebimbo said:


> Beautiful bumps girls :)
> 
> Amanda, what's your username on Instagram? :)

msamandajane :)

Thanks!


----------



## morganwhite7

Forgot to say your bumps are precious.. :)

Amanda WOW I love it.. I hope I pop like that soon too. I have a serious belly button POP too lol.. I remember it always stuck out of all my shirts starting around 18 weeks.


----------



## frsttimemama

wavescrash said:


> If we're friends on FB, you may have seen we decided on and announced the name. We're going with Leah Katherine. I'm feeling her move more tonight than ever before. It's down low and to the right which is where Hannah always used to hang out. But this whole anterior placenta thing has me bumming out big time. It explains why I've barely felt any solid movement and I'm worried it's going to be that way the whole pregnancy. If this is my last one (OH is overwhelmed and doesn't know if he wants any more), I'll be a little upset if I hardly ever feel this baby move, you know? I'm grateful to be pregnant... it's just one of those little things I loved so much about my previous pregnancies.

Sorry I rarely come here. I just wanted to say that I had an anterior placenta, too, and after 20ish weeks, I felt him move ALL THE TIME.. especially in my rib area. You will feel her. :)

You all look so great! Cute bumps!


----------



## brunettebimbo

wavescrash said:


> brunettebimbo said:
> 
> 
> Beautiful bumps girls :)
> 
> Amanda, what's your username on Instagram? :)
> 
> msamandajane :)
> 
> Thanks!Click to expand...

Following :)


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

If anyone wants to follow my IG account i'm: bburg

nothing baby related so far, but there will be eventually!


----------



## goldstns

sex- I didn't want it for a while... now I am back to wanting it. I think its hormone related. 

OMG, this baby girl is SO active today... she is punching (I assume) my ribs... like ALL day!


----------



## morganwhite7

Holy S**T this boob pain is unbelievable!! Like STABS- reminds me just of when my milk came in! Ouchie!!! (although DH said he'd fix me when I'm home ;)) 

BB- You asked about shoulder length hair! Well mine is just now growing out from being VERY short and at a funny short stage now too. I usually do a quick blow dry and then use my straightener (which is very skinny) to make soft curls around my face and then straighten the bottom ends for length.. I try to make it look like that picture LOL. Not sure what type of hair you have though.. mine is so thick!
 



Attached Files:







Elegant-women-short-curly-hairstyles3.jpg
File size: 52.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## brunettebimbo

I have horribly thin hair with no body that turns greasy ridiculously quick :(


----------



## wavescrash

I can't believe y'all about the sex lol. I have absolutely 0 sex drive, have for the longest time. Pretty sure we've only DTD once (maybe twice?) since conceiving. I just literally have no desire to engage in any sexual activity. Nothing to do with feeling gross about my body or worrying about hurting the baby. Nothing to do with my feelings toward him. I just literally don't even care for any of it lol. I don't even want to get off myself because it makes my bump so tight and full of pressure, it's so uncomfortable. Poor OH. He asks almost every other night. I shoot him down a lot lol. I lost my sex drive after having Hannah... when I started Zoloft for PPD and then it was made worse on the Implanon and never really came back.

Had my monthly OB appointment today. Up to 115lbs so I've gained 12 lbs total so far. This is my ideal weight NOT pregnant so I'm very happy to finally be at this point and hope the gain continues nicely from here. Blood pressure was normal. I have no idea who the nurse was but it wasn't my usual nurse. She seemed a little ditsy and couldn't find Leah's heartbeat for a good 5-7 minutes. I told her I always feel her down low and to the right, like... _very_ low. She kept looking on the opposite side, up high, nowhere as low as I kept saying I feel her. She lied and said she could hear it faintly but all the other sounds were drowning it out but it wasn't there at all because it was nowhere near where she was checking. I figured she lied to try and not freak me out because then she asked when my last ultrasound was. So my OB comes in and I tell her where I feel Leah moving the most and she starts looking for the heartbeat on the opposite side lol. After a couple minutes she found her in the center kinda and wayyyyy down low. Heartbeat was 150bpm. We discussed my SPD and she asked what we tried last time (almost nothing because my OB at the time didn't believe it was a real condition) and prescribed me Vicodin for the pain. I'm hesitant to take it for obvious reasons but will give it a few doses to see if it helps. I've read mixed reviews from some women saying it really didn't help with their SPD pain. It's safe so long as you don't take addict-level quantities or during the end of the 3rd trimester as that's when the baby could develop an addiction and go through withdrawals once born. I'm going to sell my doppler (I never use it anymore) and hopefully use that money to buy a nice support belt recommended for SPD because they're damn expensive :/

I just realized I work the next 7 days straight, 8 hour shifts on my feet and it's going to be hell on my pelvis. I'm going to give it a try but I don't know what to do if it gets to be too much. After this 7 day stretch I'm off for 5 days on vacation but still... that's 7 days straight on my feet for 8 hour shifts. Even being home the last 2 days and not on my feet a lot, I was hurting pretty bad but I guess we'll see.

20 weeks today :)
 



Attached Files:







20 weeks.jpg
File size: 30.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## brunettebimbo

What is your job? Is there no way you can sit down at all?


----------



## wavescrash

I work in retail on the sales floor. When it happened during my last pregnancy, they put me on 4 hour shifts (instead of my usual 8) and gave me a stool to sit down at the cash register but I couldn't reach everything while sitting so I was constantly having to stand when I was ringing out guests anyway. That only lasted a month or so before I just went on medical leave because it was getting too painful even sitting half the shift. But I have a different job title now and it's a "go-go-go" kind of position. Always busy, always walking around, sitting just isn't an option in my current position so I'm really not sure what to do at all.


----------



## morganwhite7

Hey girls didn't expect to find this while Googling 13 weeks preggo, but I read a story that I just can't get out of my mind (and had a nice long cry here at my desk! :cry:). A story of a strong young lady who lost a baby and delivered and buried him properly at just 14 weeks. I just thought I'd share, so inspirational. I hope I don't offend anyone. Forewarning there are pictures, but they're sweet and amazing. I envy this woman!

https://www.lifenews.com/2013/09/23...rried-at-14-weeks-show-unborn-babys-humanity/


----------



## goldstns

28 weeks! Feeling Preggo!!!!
 



Attached Files:







28 weeks.jpg
File size: 36.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Disneybaby26

Such a sad story, Morgan. Such a strong young woman though. Xx

Nikki- beautiful bump!! Definitely lookin Preggo, mama!!

I'm in the doctors office, I think I have a sinus infection...booooo!


----------



## TTCaWee1

Ugh sitting in the OB office...they are thinking I might have early GD....I keep feeling like my sugar is dropping multiple times a day. I used to have issues with hypoglycemia. Random bgl was 131. Poo. Waiting on the dr....

Eta: also had ketones in my urine. I kinda want to cry...


----------



## TTCaWee1

Nice bump Nikki! She looks high up! No wonder she's beating you up in your ribs!


----------



## Disneybaby26

Were in a Virtual doctors waiting room together...lol! That stinks, Rachel, I hope that's not the case! Have you had your fasting glucose done at all?


----------



## TTCaWee1

Haha Kara yup sitting on the lady table...waiting...
No fasting yet. Thinking that's what will be next. I'm going to go buy a glucometer when I leave so I can see what it is when I feel like its low.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Such a cute bump Nikki!


----------



## pdxmom

Hey Ladies, how has everyone been..

Amanda sorry to hear your having a tough time hun...fx u feel better real soon....

Rachel i truly hope its not gd...:thumbup:

AFM - sorry im been MIA...spoke too soon about not having any symptoms...had my first puke fest at 7+6 .... not really puking but im nauseous all day long...in a way being at home alone doesnt help as im not distracted doing anything (dont really know if tht wudve helped either) As for sex....no sex happenign for me....i dont even wanna have sex...hubby is been such a gud guy and never asked for it either...he just feels bad to c me feel sick all the time..honestly felt better after i puked the other night...just kept thinking tht it shudve happened during the day and finished my misery...anywho...the worst thing about this whole time is tht i dnt feel like sitting online at all...i dont feel like checking my mail ... i dont fb... i keep wanting to get an update on all of u but as i open the laptop im all nauseous again :cry:


----------



## Disneybaby26

Lol, aweeee Sonia, I'm sorry you're not feeling well Hun!! An aversion to BNB!! Lol, I swear that when I had my MS I had an aversion to music...I normally love like all kinds of music, cranked up, jammin away!! But when I was sicky, nothing but silence!! Like I told Ash, it sucks now but it will pass!! When is your next scan?? Xx


----------



## pdxmom

Aversion to internet actually LOL... What does a housewife do if she has an aversion to the internet :dohh: Next scan is not yet scheduled but i have my next dr app on 4th of nov....he said he would use the doppler then...really waiting to hear the little heart beating away :)....i guess next scan will b ard 12-13 weeks :shrug:


----------



## TTCaWee1

Well after all that, doc said I'm opposite of GD. I need to keep my sugar up because I have such a high metabolism and my body is liking the higher sugar. He told me to eat often, which I do anyways. But told me to start carrying crackers and hard candy. Whew. What a relief. He said I'm one of the lucky ones lol. Doesn't feel like it lol


----------



## Disneybaby26

Great news, Rachel!! You just have a hungry little bubba in there!! :)


----------



## pdxmom

Yaaayyy Rachel have fun with all tht candy ur allowed to eat :haha:


----------



## goldstns

Rachel- eat some sweets for me!!!

However, today at work we had a work picnic and I was scared because there was SOOO much good food that I just said to myself.. I have been doing so well the last month with GD that Ill just enjoy the food (and desserts). Well lets just say I did enjoy it! My bloods came back at 126 after an hr... which is good because it should be under 130! YAYAYAY I didn't do as bad as I was expecting.


----------



## TTCaWee1

I would indulge every once in awhile too if I were dx with gd. Ugh I don't know what I'd do if I had restrictions! Dr told me to eat more lol! I'm so hungry all the time. I ate a cheeseburger 2.5 hours ago and I'm starving again. I'm just curious what my bgl is when it drops...I remember this when I was in elementary school. I had to have special snack times bc I was so hypoglycemic.


----------



## jury3

Nikki-You look great! Definitely look pregnant :)

Rachel-Glad it's not GD! 

Sonia-Sorry your sick...well, kind of lol 

Waves-Yeah, the sex drive has nothing to do with how I feel about DW. At first I think it was hard for her, but now she is understanding it's just the pregnancy. Not only do I have 0 sex drive, but being nauseous all the time doesn't help. The thought of anything going in or near my vagina right now just repulses me...I hope that goes away! lol

I've gone from all day nausea and being super nauseous but not necessarily feeling like puking to not being that nauseous but having random bouts of an extremely strong gag reflex. I've been almost puking when trying to brush my teeth. Sometimes there isn't really anything that causes it, it just comes out of nowhere. So strange lol 
Anyway, doc apt tomorrow. As long as everything is good, we will post our fb announcement. Very excited but nervous at the same time...I will do another belly pic on Monday, I'll be 13 weeks.
I've been pretty constipated the last few days. Not sure how long it had been since I had a BM. Had one today...let's just say that I am convinced that pregnancy constipation is to give you a tiny glimpse into what child birth is like. It was horrible. I definitely need to up my water and fiber intake!!!


----------



## wavescrash

Lol Julie... just wait until your first post-partum BM. You go from wishing you could poop to being terrified of pooping. Good luck at the appointment tomorrow :) I'm excited for you guys to announce. I know how shocked/happy/excited people are when their family/friends announce a pregnancy but I can only imagine having a friend or relative announce that they're not only pregnant but with twins. I love seeing people's reaction to that kind of announcement lol.

Tried the Vicodin today at work and felt the effects but don't think I had any pain relief :/ I'm going to talk to OH tomorrow about selling my doppler to buy a support belt and see if that helps. Got a new maternity shirt and sweater from work today as we just got them in. The striped one is more of a peachy/coral which is one of our wedding colors so I just had to have it lol.
 



Attached Files:







photo 1.JPG
File size: 35.3 KB
Views: 10









photo 2.JPG
File size: 29.1 KB
Views: 9


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

So glad it's not GD Rachel!

Julie - Hope the appointment goes great! I'm sure it will.


----------



## morganwhite7

Cutest lil bump ever Waves!!

And Ashlee and Julie- I hope your appts go swimmingly today! So exciting girls!! :)


----------



## asmcsm

Ugh went to my apt and apparently the dr that was supposed to do my scan was supposed to start a c-section at 8:30 but didnt start until 9:30 so I have to go back in an hour :/ obviously I know he's just doing his job, but if I had my midwife this apt then she wouldn't be doing a c-section and I wouldn't have to wait another hour to see my bean!


----------



## RobertRedford

asmcsm said:


> Ugh went to my apt and apparently the dr that was supposed to do my scan was supposed to start a c-section at 8:30 but didnt start until 9:30 so I have to go back in an hour :/ obviously I know he's just doing his job, but if I had my midwife this apt then she wouldn't be doing a c-section and I wouldn't have to wait another hour to see my bean!

Blergh, annoying. Can't wait to see scan pictures!


----------



## jury3

Waves-Can't wait for those poops...lol This one was bad enough!
Cute shirts! I just bought a purple maternity sweater from Target last weekend. They don't have much to choose from, but what they have is pretty cute.

Ashlee-That's super annoying...

Had my doc apt. Baby A's hb is 164 and Baby B is 152. Blood pressure is good. Had problems peeing in the cup for them lol I was going to hold it this morning but I had to pee so bad! Had to chug 2 cups of water just to pee lol Found out I can get free prenatal vitamins though! Gotta save where I can!


----------



## asmcsm

Here's my bean! Measuring 6+4. I should be 6+5 based on OD so that puts DD at 6/16 instead of 6/15. HB was 128 :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 34 KB
Views: 6


----------



## RobertRedford

Wooohooo Ash! What a beautiful picture!


----------



## frsttimemama

Aww yay!!


----------



## jury3

Yay Ashlee! So glad it's all good!!!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

yay Ashlee!!!! I am SOOO happy for you. Can't wait until it's my turn!!


----------



## clynn11

Yay ash! Its your take home baby!!!


----------



## asmcsm

Thanks ladies! Sure hope everything continues to go well and this is the take home baby. Next appointment is in 4 weeks. November 22nd, 2 days before my Bday.


----------



## Disneybaby26

So so happy toget out of work and see that two of you girls had great appointments today!!

Julie- glad to see those two little hearts beating away, I think the twin thing is just so freakin cool!!

Ash-this is so your tale home baby!! :) so over the moon that everything went great for you today!! Beautiful pic!!


----------



## pdxmom

Ashlee yaaay for seeing your little bean...I'm sure all will go well Hun..

Julie so exciting to hear the heartbeats and even so 2 of them...freaking awesome..I get to hear my bean on 4th...can't wait for this week to fly by :)


----------



## TTCaWee1

Awesome for you both Ashlee and Julie!!


----------



## wavescrash

I just want to whine but I'm feeling too miserable to whine lol. Working on my feet all day is kicking my ass. This SPD pain isn't going away (duh) and now I'm getting horrible sciatic pain on top of it. Like... crippling pain. I couldn't even walk to the bathroom last night it was so bad. I just really dread going to work every day :/

Julie & Ash, glad you guys had great appointments :)


----------



## MrsAmk

I am nervous....this baby's heartrate is consistantly so, so high. Like around 186. I am getting flashbacks of my labor and delivery when Silas' heart shot up to 188 a couple minutes before he died. It should be settling down by now.....and there is nothing I can do!


----------



## morganwhite7

Ugh Molly I know that pain all too well :( Try and remember the HB is wayyy higher in little beans. They have a lot of work to do!! Ours was 170 at our appt Thursday.. High too I thought but she said its nothing to worry about!

Sonia- so exciting to get to hear the HB soon! I can't imagine how happy you guys are! 

Ashlee- Beautiful bean mama, now you can rest semi-easy ;)

Waves- Idk much about SPD but sciatica is so annoying.. Mine is here too and I'm worried about being able to work this whole pregnancy.. FX'd things just fall into place for us and our little people! :)

AFM- Got a call from doc to come in for an US on Monday since I had been bleeding in between appts. Yahooo! Can't wait to catch a glimpse of our lil alien! :cloud9:


----------



## jury3

Molly-I now it's got to be hard, but you can't compare a baby at 9 weeks and during labor. You are going to worry yourself crazy! I'm by no means an expert, but going through labor and whatever caused the problem, Silas was most likely under stress. This baby is only 9 weeks and their heart rates are expected to be higher. I googled it and read about other women with heart rates in the 180's and 190's. Their docs were not concerned, it's supposed to settle down after 12 weeks. Here is a link I found too:

https://www.countdownmypregnancy.com/pregnancy/heartbeat.php

I can't even imagine what you are going through, but try not to worry yourself. (I know, easier said than done!)

Waves-Sorry your having so much pain! I can't even imagine how uncomfortable I'm going to be....I hate working now, I can't imagine how hard it is when having pain like that. I think my sacrum keeps going out and that's annoying enough.

Sonia-I can't wait for your apt either! So exciting!

Morgan-Jealous! I really wish we would get to see our's little guys! We have to wait until Nov 23rd for the one we paid for...

Off to get my hair done and get a mani/pedi...I'm in desperate need!


----------



## asmcsm

Lol Julie I was just going to post that same link. Also looks like we'll be having our apts close together again! Mines the 22nd


----------



## TTCaWee1

Mine's the 26th!! Anatomy scan! Hopefully the baby will cooperate so we know what it is!

I am getting really impatient. I just want to know what it is so I can do some planning! I hate the waiting game. I feel like this is just dragging on...it's amazing I have gotten this far but I want to be further lol. 

I had my 16 week appointment the other day and had my blood drawn for the quad screen. I'm sure it will all come back fine but still makes me nervous. I checked my BGL when I woke up yesterday and it was only 68 lol. This baby is sucking away all my nutrients. Funny thing is I actually felt fine. I'm sure it is waaaayy less when I feel it dropping. I ate all day at work yesterday so I never got to that point where I felt it was dropping. 

Last night I fell asleep on the couch. I woke up and DH had already gone to bed so I was irritated that he just left me downstairs instead of waking me up to go to bed. Well I just talked to him and apparently he tried to wake me up 6 times, he kicked the couch, scared the cat who then jumped on me and I never once moved. Then he checked to make sure I was breathing and went to bed. LMAO. At least he made sure I was breathing.....

ETA: I woke up this am to an exploded cherry coke can in the freezer....I put it in there to chill before I died on the couch and it exploded all over my brand new shiny freezer....At least I put it on the top shelf, cause it could have been worse. It was still pretty bad though 

My brain is mush.


----------



## goldstns

Applying for 2 jobs... both DREAM jobs. I am way qualified... just need to act like a used car sales man and sell myself to them. CROSSING my fingers TIGHT! Even though aps aren't due until mid week. I fear being so preggo will hurt my chances. The jobs are for a forensic scientist with Denver PD and the other is for a forensic scientist tech with Denver PD... so the tech one I am over qualified for (but salary is good and can move up eventually). The other position would be perfect... I know how to do about 80% of the work and get to learn/grow with the other 20% and there is potential in the lab to advance my career in the future!


----------



## MrsAmk

goldstns said:


> Applying for 2 jobs... both DREAM jobs. I am way qualified... just need to act like a used car sales man and sell myself to them. CROSSING my fingers TIGHT! Even though aps aren't due until mid week. I fear being so preggo will hurt my chances. The jobs are for a forensic scientist with Denver PD and the other is for a forensic scientist tech with Denver PD... so the tech one I am over qualified for (but salary is good and can move up eventually). The other position would be perfect... I know how to do about 80% of the work and get to learn/grow with the other 20% and there is potential in the lab to advance my career in the future!

The jobs sound amazing!! Good luck! :happydance:


----------



## jury3

Ashlee-That's too funny! My doc apt is actually on the 18th. The one on the 23rd is the 4D/gender scan we booked. I cannot freaking wait!

Rachel-I know what you mean! I just want to know what they are so we can know names and buy whatever we want! I want to feel them kick...We made it throughout the 1st trimester, it won't be too long now...at least that's what I keep telling myself lol
That's funny about DH leaving you on the couch. I've done that to DW before and she gets so pissed. At least he tried to wake you lol
Boo for the coke exploding...I hate it when that happens!

Nikki-Good luck with the jobs! That would be great! I hope you get at least one of them :)

So exhausted the last few days...I keep having random bouts of nausea to the point where I actually think I might puke. I'm tired of being nauseous, then starving, then nauseous again...I just want to feel half way normal and eat like a normal person! lol I've also started to notice a slight bit more back pain, so I'm sure that'll be fun pretty soon...

Kara-How's your nausea?

Rachel-Your nausea still staying away?

Morgan-Your's? Still taking the zofran?


----------



## wavescrash

Nikki - How exciting. Good luck with the jobs!!


----------



## asmcsm

Ugh I feel like complete crap today. It's been ALL day too. I slept most of the day and have only been able to eat some crackers. Freakin miserable


----------



## TTCaWee1

No nausea but I gag on certain things. I can't eat bananas and more times than not, yogurt makes me gag...I heave when I brush my teeth or when I clear my throat. No nausea though, just a strong gag. I'd probably puke on DH if I tried to give him a BJ lol


----------



## jury3

Sorry you're feeling so crappy Ashlee :( I know exactly how bad it sucks. Just remember it won't last forever and it likely means the bean is growing like it should...Try to eat a little protein every 2-3 hours. I now it's easier said than done...

Rachel-Glad I'm not the only one! I still have nausea here and there, but my gag reflex seems much stronger.


----------



## jury3

Kara and Morgan-14 weeks! 
Rachel-16 weeks!
Ashlee-7 weeks!
Britt-6 weeks!
Nikki-28 weeks!
Molly-10 weeks tomorrow!
Sonia-Almost 9 weeks!
Waves-Over half way!
I can't believe it! Time is flying by! We're all getting so far along! 

Emily-How's it going???


----------



## wavescrash

:) so exciting


----------



## TTCaWee1

On paper it looks good lol. Feels like its draaaaaaging though. Less than 1 month til my anatomy scan now! I think it will speed up once I can do some planning. I am ordering a onesie off etsy for DHs birthday that says "my daddy can arrest your daddy" it's so stinking cute


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

I am so sick today. I cried and cried this morning. I haven't actually gotten sick but feel so miserable. No idea how I can do this for several months. :-(


----------



## TTCaWee1

It will get better Britt. I was a lucky one who it only lasted up to 8 weeks. Try ginger capsules, frequent snacks and lots of water. Lay around and do nothing. If it's really bad they can write you an rx for zofran. After I started the ginger I rarely needed the zofran. It's all worth it in the end. Just remember you are creating a life, and it is tough work but amazing in the end.


----------



## jury3

Rachel-I know! I just want to know what they are! I want to look and feel pregnant and feel them kick! I told DW, that starting Nov it was all about baby time! lol I've been super stressed at work, way behind on paperwork. We have a stupid IEP deadline at the end of this week, so after that I should be able to breath and focus on cleaning and preparing the baby room. We registered for a hospital tour, a cesarean class and a multiples class. I'm excited, but can't wait for Nov 23rd to hopefully find out what they are!

Britt-I'm sorry, that's exactly how I felt...I never threw up at all, but I was so miserable all I could do was lie around. The ginger capsules helped, but didn't do much on the worst days for me. Mine started around 6 weeks and then started to ease up around 9/10 weeks. Hang in there! It sucks, I can't lie about that. That's why I'm so behind at work. I missed days and even when I was there I couldn't concentrate to get anything done.

I went to Barnes and Noble yesterday. Found this pregnancy journal, From Pea to Pumpkin. It's kind of cute. Decided to start keeping track of everything :)


----------



## wavescrash

Hey ladies. I'm going on day 5 of work of a 7 day stretch. I'm so sleep-deprived and pregnant-sore, it's ridiculous. I'm sure a mix of that and the weather has led to me getting a cold so I feel like garbage today. I had to wake up for work at 5am :/ I just took a Vicodin for my pelvis pain even though I only wanted to take them when it bothers me at work... it's just so sore when I get up or move right now. Fortunately the sciatica hasn't kicked in as bad as it did a few days this last week.

Hannah turned 18 months old today! We're almost to her 2nd birthday which means we're almost to the new baby (I'm due March 12, Hannah's birthday is April 27.) So crazy! Sorry to hear some of you are dealing with the horrible morning sickness. I had several weeks (starting about week 6, 7 or 8? and lasting until 13 weeks-ish) of the worst nausea you could imagine, never throwing up. I spent so much time curled up in a ball in bed while OH dealt with the kids (he wasn't too thrilled but whatever lol.) But now? I don't remember what it was like to feel so nauseous so just know that this too shall pass and before you know it, you won't even remember just how miserable you felt and that misery will soon be replaced with baby's kicks to remind you that they're doing okay in there <3


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Thanks everyone! I'm just taking each day one at a time. I can't think about this lasting for weeks and weeks, or i'd lose it. LOL. Before I got out of bed this morning I ate a GF peanut butter cookie. It seemed to help. Lets hope work goes okay today!


----------



## goldstns

EMILY?!?!?!?!?!? 

Hope you all start feeling better soon. PS. co-works used to live off ginger soft candy during pregnancy when they were preggers... I think they got them from whole foods... check it out.


----------



## frsttimemama

Taking a poll!! When did you all test and get your BFP'S? I am just curious. I want to wait til 12 dpi like Ashlee, but dang that will be tough!!


----------



## morganwhite7

Omg so I TOTALLY felt my baby kick the sonographer this morning, watched "her" on the screen kicking away! Poor babe was getting smushed by the probe! It was so amazing.. def the first KICK I've felt. I have been feeling squirming for about a week or two but I am sure that this is finally the beginning of feeling frequent little baby taps! I love it!! And "she" is measuring a whole week ahead!! (said they may move my DD) Also had "her" legs crossed so we couldn't see much.. of what I did see though according to the "Nub" theory/"angel of the dangle" I assume it to be a girl. But who knows. Any guesses girls? HB still 160! One happy mama! :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1534.jpg
File size: 31.2 KB
Views: 12









IMG_8658.jpg
File size: 27.7 KB
Views: 13









IMG_6548.jpg
File size: 23.4 KB
Views: 11









IMG_9478.jpg
File size: 27.4 KB
Views: 12


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Got my BFP at 11dpo. Had lines on FRER.. and it came up on a Clear blue digital later that day.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Oh Morgan the pics are beautiful!!! I am so happy for you!


----------



## frsttimemama

Awwww Morgan!! Adorable!! :) I also say girl based on heart rate and your gut feeling. 

Thanks, Britt! Hope you start feeling better soon!


----------



## morganwhite7

10 DPO for me Sandy but I am sure I was implanting around 5-6 DPO and some women don't until 9-10 DPO so there is a bit of a range..

And thanks a bunch girls.. I was so amazed at how big "she" was.. Last time it was just a wee teddy graham! Pregnancy is so mind-boggling!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Lovely pictures :) I'm no good with the nub theory! :lol:


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Thanks Sandy.. I'm feeling a bit better than yesterday, but still feel like i'm contstantly on the verge of gagging. I'm eating a banana right now and it's been like 8 minutes and I still haven't eaten the whole thing. My stomach feels hungry, but also feels sick. Trying to just breathe.. LOL.


----------



## frsttimemama

Thanks, Morgan. Just trying to decide how long to hold out. I guess we will see what happens between now and then. I'm just excited that I without a doubt have a chance. :)


----------



## frsttimemama

I remember that, Britt. Eww. I lived on chicken noodles soup for a few weeks. Hopefully this stage passes quickly.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

oh man I hope so... I'm such a wimp when I'm feeling sick. I seriously can't imagine it every single day for months. I've only had MS for about a week so far and I'm not loving it. On the other hand, if it means i'm growing a healthy baby, i'll just have to deal. I'm just never ever sick. So when I am, it's a big bummer for me.


----------



## wavescrash

Morgan - Nub & skull both totally look like a girl. At 12 weeks this baby's scan looked similar (nub & skull pointed to a girl) and obviously it was right so I totally buy into those theories lol.


----------



## wavescrash

frsttimemama said:


> Taking a poll!! When did you all test and get your BFP'S? I am just curious. I want to wait til 12 dpi like Ashlee, but dang that will be tough!!

Started testing at 10dpo with ICs, saw super faint lines that nobody else on here could see lol. Got my faint BFP on a FRER at 14dpo. I tested on a FRER at 12dpo and thought I saw a shadow of a line but wasn't sure.


----------



## morganwhite7

Thanks Waves! I am banking on girl, too.. we didn't get very good shots to take home but what I saw of the nub during the US looked pretty parallel to the spine.. So excited 10 days til I can shut up and go shopping!!

Ooh on another note- we bought a Beauty Rest pillow top King bed (we have been sleeping on a FULL :() this weekend and I am SOOOOO excited! No more numb shoulders/hips! And lots of room to breastfeed in bed!! Hope they deliver it soon, we saved up for the one that feels like a cloud. So excited to get a new bedding set and re-decorate too. LOL I'm such an old lady!


----------



## wavescrash

You can kinda see a bit of the nub in the one picture and it looks pretty even with the spine to me :) Can't wait to find out what you're having!

Yay for the bed. We upgraded from a full to a king sometime in the last year and it was a highlight of my year lol. We got it free from a co-worker which made it even better. It's a pillow top mattress as well :) It took about a week to adjust to it so if you don't already have a pillow top, expect to be a bit sore the first week but you and your body adjust and it's not so uncomfy anymore lol. We were amazed for the longest time at how big the bed actually is. OH thinks it's TOO big sometimes but I don't care, I'm not giving it up lol.


----------



## RobertRedford

morganwhite7 said:


> Thanks Waves! I am banking on girl, too.. we didn't get very good shots to take home but what I saw of the nub during the US looked pretty parallel to the spine.. So excited 10 days til I can shut up and go shopping!!
> 
> Ooh on another note- we bought a Beauty Rest pillow top King bed (we have been sleeping on a FULL :() this weekend and I am SOOOOO excited! No more numb shoulders/hips! And lots of room to breastfeed in bed!! Hope they deliver it soon, we saved up for the one that feels like a cloud. So excited to get a new bedding set and re-decorate too. LOL I'm such an old lady!

I vote girl, too! 

We got a new bed recently (just a queen, our room is too small for a king) but it is a tempur-pedic. It's AMAZING what a new mattress can do!


----------



## jury3

frsttimemama said:


> Taking a poll!! When did you all test and get your BFP'S? I am just curious. I want to wait til 12 dpi like Ashlee, but dang that will be tough!!

Tested at 9dpo bfn. Tested again at 12dpo and bfp.

Morgan-Love it! So jealous you are feeling kicks and got to see the baby! I cannot wait until our next scan! 
I was just telling DW we need to upgrade to a king...we have a queen now. With 2 dogs already and 2 babies on the way, we are going to need the extra space! And that's exactly what I keep saying...I need room to breastfeed those babies!

Britt-I was the exact same way. I was hungry but then again not hungry. It was so hard to eat. Now I go back and forth. I will be nauseous, then really hungry. Then I eat and get nauseous/full quickly. Then minutes later my stomach is growling again already! It's so confusing! lol


----------



## MrsAmk

Morgan: sooooo cute!! I dont see any nub though?


----------



## morganwhite7

Yeah the doc said that since "her" legs were crossed that anything we saw was most likely not a nub.. so can't tell much but I'll just keep believing in girl! I don't have any pics I could for suuure call a "nub" shot. Haha 10 days though.. I can do it! But the suspense is killing me!!


----------



## pdxmom

Morgan Gorgeous pics hun....sooo happy for u....i have no idea what the nub or skull theory is so im just gonna wait for u to tell :)

As for beds...we've got a queen with a tempurpedic...and its the best thing thts happened to us :haha: best sleep everrrrr....dono what im gonna do wen the baby comes tho...theres defly no room on this bed..:shrug: for now im enjoying my sleep...oh and hey..i feel gud today...ive realised tht if i eat a cracker wen i get up to pee at night and not keep my stomach empty till morning then i feel gud :happydance:


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Yep Julie- That's exactly how I feel. It's like i'm constantly hungry, but nauseous at the same time. It's Quite annoying. Feeling much better this afternoon. Sipping on some ginger ale and taking small sips of water. Yay for a small victory.


----------



## jury3

Sonia-I definitely think that helps. Even now, if I wait too long to eat in the morning I start getting nauseous.

For anyone with kids, kid experience...what did you do for carseats/strollers? We are looking at a double stroller where the infant carseats snap into the stroller. I'm wondering if we should do something like this and then just upgrade to a different carseat when they grow out of them. By then they should fit in the stroller without being in carseats. Opinions?


----------



## RobertRedford

jury3 said:


> Sonia-I definitely think that helps. Even now, if I wait too long to eat in the morning I start getting nauseous.
> 
> For anyone with kids, kid experience...what did you do for carseats/strollers? We are looking at a double stroller where the infant carseats snap into the stroller. I'm wondering if we should do something like this and then just upgrade to a different carseat when they grow out of them. By then they should fit in the stroller without being in carseats. Opinions?

I really like having the option to put the infant carseat into a stroller. SO nice when you have a napping baby. Also, I think that they are more comfortable in a stroller that way when they are little (more supportive!). 

I don't like the snap n go's just because they're a bit awkward IMO. I prefer the convertible stroller/ one with an adapter for the carseat.


----------



## asmcsm

Morgan I'm DEF saying girl. Based on skull theory it definitely looks like a little lady in there. Plus 160 HB just pushes me more in that direction


----------



## goldstns

morgan- im bad at this game, but I say girl


----------



## TTCaWee1

Sandy - strong bfp at 10 dpo, midday urine...

Morgan - I am jealous of your ultrasounds!!!! I want one! What did they say about the bleeding?

Hope everyone is doing well! I had a massage earlier...oh how my hips love massages. It's getting kind of uncomfortable to lay on my belly though. 

Any updates on Emily on FB?


----------



## TTCaWee1

Oh yeah and I vote girl for Morgan too! I think that was my original vote too...


----------



## TTCaWee1

Anyone have cramping at 16 weeks or later? I've been crampy since last night. Maybe it's stretching...it's more of a dull ache in my lower abdomen close to my pubic bone. Starting to worry me but trying to not let it.


----------



## jury3

Rachel-You don't have any bleeding, right? I'm guessing it's probably stretching. I would call your doc if you keep having it and are worried.

I've had some pains on my right side here and there the last day or so. Not cramping, maybe sharp pains. Not sure.

Anyway, I am attempting to post my bump pics. Here is the one comparing last week to this week. Rounding out a bit.


----------



## jury3

This one is comparing 8 weeks to now.


----------



## TTCaWee1

Thanks no I'm not having any bleeding. I'm sure it's stretching I just haven't had any cramping in awhile so it's freaking me out. I was quite nauseated a bit ago so I took a zofran and put on some really loose pants and I feel a bit better. I read that these next few weeks there is a lot of growing and that's what was going on last time I had this. 

Your belly is looking like its rising! Rounding out too! So exciting. Also your hair looks like its 5 inches longer...


----------



## MrsAmk

Anyone know if it is normal for baby to be much lower? Last week punkin was halfway between my belly button and pubic bone....today it is all the way at my pubic bone! I mean, like you find it at 8 weeks. Any cause for concern ya think? All I can think in my head is miscarriage=moving down. =(


----------



## jury3

Let's hope it's just some stretching then! I go through major spurts where I pull my stomach muscles a lot. Yesterday was one of those days and that's when I had the pains, so I'm guessing that's what mine was too. I was definitely worried about it yesterday, so I totally get it!

Yeah, my bump is definitely moving up and rounding out my belly. Seriously, I'm going to be so huge! lol My hair might be longer lol It might be bc it dried naturally today so it was pouffier!


----------



## jury3

Molly! Don't think like that! My first thought was twins! lol Remember the sac is a lot bigger than the baby right now, so they have room to move around. The baby easily could have floated down lower.


----------



## TTCaWee1

Molly is it possible you were feeling it before when your bladder was full? I know when I wake up mine is just past my belly button and when my bladder is empty it's about 2-3 finger breadths below it. I think at 10 weeks it's still supposed to be quite low


----------



## jury3

I am so tired of being sick...I was so nauseous this evening I had to stop talking several times bc I thought I was going to puke. I skipped work today bc I was so tired and woke up with a headache. I just want to feel decent again! I wish there was a way I could take off work now and just focus on resting and planning for the babies. I'm tired of being sick and tired of working. I wish we could do without the money for a while...I'm so overwhelmed with everything I have to do for work and for babies. On top of that, I hate my boss and she causes me major stress and anxiety on top of everything else. I hate it. I feel like I have no options right now...Ok, I'm done whining for now...Thanks for listening lol


----------



## jury3

Stages of pregnancy, funny

https://www.scarymommy.com/stages-o..._medium=referral&utm_campaign=crowdignite.com


----------



## wavescrash

MrsAmk said:


> Anyone know if it is normal for baby to be much lower? Last week punkin was halfway between my belly button and pubic bone....today it is all the way at my pubic bone! I mean, like you find it at 8 weeks. Any cause for concern ya think? All I can think in my head is miscarriage=moving down. =(

How are you figuring out where the baby is? Personally I can't feel my uterus unless it's hard from a Braxton-Hick contraction. All I know is that I carried my second (and now this baby as well) baby very, very low. Like it felt like she was going to fall out. She was never in my ribs at all and this one's going much the same way.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Julie we had a car seat that clipped to our pram. Was an absolute godsend! Was so much easier than having to wake him every time we got him out of the car :)


----------



## TTCaWee1

Ugh. I'm still in bed and these cramps are horrible. It's not sharp but just a dull constant ache. I guess I should call the dr? I dunno. I don't want to be needy so early on but I also don't want to ignore it if something is wrong


----------



## MrsAmk

wavescrash said:


> MrsAmk said:
> 
> 
> Anyone know if it is normal for baby to be much lower? Last week punkin was halfway between my belly button and pubic bone....today it is all the way at my pubic bone! I mean, like you find it at 8 weeks. Any cause for concern ya think? All I can think in my head is miscarriage=moving down. =(
> 
> How are you figuring out where the baby is? Personally I can't feel my uterus unless it's hard from a Braxton-Hick contraction. All I know is that I carried my second (and now this baby as well) baby very, very low. Like it felt like she was going to fall out. She was never in my ribs at all and this one's going much the same way.Click to expand...


I can feel my uterus easily. I have a home doppler so I can see where the baby's heart is....and I always use an empty bladder b/c for me a full one makes it harder to find baby.


----------



## MrsAmk

TTCaWee1 said:


> Ugh. I'm still in bed and these cramps are horrible. It's not sharp but just a dull constant ache. I guess I should call the dr? I dunno. I don't want to be needy so early on but I also don't want to ignore it if something is wrong

Please dont worry about being needy...as an OB it is their job to listen to the concerns of their patients! As for the cramps, do they feel like AF cramps? I know my digestive cramps feel a lot like AF ones...and they soon pass. But, I would call the doctor just for peace of mind!


----------



## morganwhite7

Was thinking of you all this morning.. I am definitely SICKKKKKKK of being sick! And I have not, literally girls, not had ONE MORNING puke-free since the morning of 6 weeks on the dot! 6 to almost 15 weeks, throwing up every single morning! I still feel pretty crappy afterwards, but once I force feed myself fruit/icepops/bagels/string cheese (some of my vital morning foods lol) then I feel much better and am good to go all day. It's just the bile and heartburn type of stuff from indigestion I guess.. It's like I can't eat anyyything without my throat being on fire, could be intensifying the nausea idk. But other than that, just pretty freakinggg tired every day. After work and dinner I am just pooped and end up konking out since I have to be up by 5:30 for work. So just hoping my body can make it through this winter, I have a feeling I am going to be one exhausted mama!!

And GIRLS! I HAVE A QUESTION! Okay so after going over the other 10 ultrasound pictures I got from yesterday, I found a better potty shot! Do you girls see what I see or am I crazy? This is from the pic of the little feet/toes. Could it be the cord? Cords are in the middle of the belly right?! (Ha I will prob Google this one all day!) & I can't tell if a girl part would be that swollen.. Sure looks like a little wee to me! It's kind of hard to see on the computer- What do you all think?!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1515.jpg
File size: 21.5 KB
Views: 12









IMG_8658.jpg
File size: 27.7 KB
Views: 12


----------



## goldstns

looks very think... so i am thinking cord... but i dont know


----------



## TTCaWee1

I can't tell. I thought the "parts" looked a little puffy on the 3d scan but I don't know for sure.


----------



## asmcsm

At that stage genetalia are still pretty swollen so I'm still saying girl. 

Ugh feel like complete crap :/ just want to fast forward a few weeks. Really don't want to puke every morning


----------



## morganwhite7

Thanks girls! I was just so excited after I saw, thought- how can that NOT be a little wee!? Just getting ahead of myself as always.. 9 days.. Lol.

And sorry Ashlee, I recommend a Zofran script (even though I HATE taking meds too) for your emergency days. I only take maybe one or 2 a week when I reallllly need it. Says you can take up to 3x daily. But it works wonders, and quickly too (30 mins tops!) if you need to be okay for work or whatnot.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Ashlee- i'm in the same boat. I haven't actually thrown up, but I SWORE las tnight was going to be it... nope. I have a very strong stomach and pair that with Iron will, and you've got a girl that won't puke unless it's unstoppable. I hate having a vomit phobia..if I would make me feel better, i'd just rather, but with a phobia, it doesn't work that way. I thought I was going to lose my breakfast at work today, but it's calmed down since I started eating a banana. I'm going to be asking the doc for a prescription for something. Do you think they will give one even if you aren't throwing up?


----------



## asmcsm

Just puked again blech :? But it's only thing that makes me feel okay enough to get to sleep


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

I'm so sorry Ashlee. I really hope I don't puke.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Ashlee-Feel better soon. But your fb makes me feel like a secret keeper cause I know why you don't feel good.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

LOL Katrina! right!


----------



## asmcsm

Lol sorry! A friend of mine actually posted "must be pregnant?! :)" I had to delete it and told her I was but we're keeping it hush hush for a while


----------



## RobertRedford

Sorry you're all not feeling well! 

Ash, maybe ask for some zofran, if it doesn't get better soon. When is your next appointment? 

Julie, the bump is sooo cute!

Morgan, I still think its a girl. No reason in particular, the scans just look "girly" 

Katrina, lol, right? 

Rachel, how are the cramps? Did they get any better?


----------



## TTCaWee1

Ash and Britt - I'd ask for Zofran. I was only super nauseated and gagging when they wrote mine. Works wonders but makes you constipated. I found that pretzel sticks and oyster crackers helped keep my nausea at bay. And I always ate before bed and kept water on my nightstand bc it would trick my stomach into thinking something was in it. 

Amanda - they are a little better, worse with certain positions so I'm almost confident it's just stretching. Also my uterus is now at my belly button and it was 2-3 fingers below on Thursday so I'd say something is growing in there. I'm also super uncomfortable with any pressure on my belly. I did a lot of googling last night and it said these next 3 weeks are a big growth spurt for baby. I held off on calling the dr bc I'm not totally convinced there's something wrong. Plus I have my trusty Doppler...


----------



## asmcsm

Next appointment isn't until November 22nd...by then I probably won't have morning sickness if I'm anything like my mom. I'm trying taking B6 now because they told me to try that and if it gets worse or no better they'll prescribe zofran. I don't want to be any more backed up than I already am though :?


----------



## jury3

I'm glad I'm not the only one who is miserable...In a way it's better bc it's not all the time, but then again it's worse the gag reflex is so strong. I'm skipping work again today bc I woke up feeling so shitty. I'm just so tired of feeling like shit. On top of that, I think I'm depressed. I'm so stressed about work. I hate going and don't go if I feel too bad. Then I feel bad bc I didn't go. I'm behind on paperwork which makes me feel worse. The pressure of my boss. Our house is a mess too bc I can't even think about that with work to do. And I feel like shit all the time. All I want to do is sit at home and think about baby things. I don't know how I'm going to do this for another 5-6 months...
I might call my doc today and ask for the zofran prescription just bc I can't do this anymore. I cried before bed last night and cried again this morning. I seriously don't know what to do. I know I need to suck it up and do my job bc we need money and I need to keep my job, but I don't know how I can keep this up!

Morgan-No idea...I think you'll just have to wait the 9 days :) 

Rachel-I hope it is just stretching. Don't feel bad about calling the doc just to check though. My doc said anything that worried me was a reason to call...a worried, stressed mom isn't good either!


----------



## clynn11

Morgan, can you zoom in on the bottom 3d pic you first posted? I feel like the best potty shot is there but can't see close enough!!!! Lol. I do think that other pic is of the cord though.

And I hope this doesn't upset you, but i'm thinking boy. That literally looks like Jaxon's freaking twin from the pics i've seen on FB. They look sooo much alike <3

I thought girl initially, but now I feel boy for you lol.


----------



## TTCaWee1

Sorry you all are feeling so bad. Julie I thought you had zofran already. I would definitely call for some if you are missing so much work due to it. Does DW do housework? Mine doesn't lol but that a typical man. Not sure how it works with 2 ladies in the house though....today DH loaded the dishwasher for the first time since we bought this house. Then he cleaned. I almost had a stroke. I'm not expecting much more for awhile lol. 

I'm trying to take my mind off these cramps bc I feel like I make it worse by focusing on it. Soooo I am refurbishing a dining room table that has been sitting in our garage. I'm using graphite chalk paint, which is awesome btw. Now I'm having my snack and some grape kool-aid then I gotta go wax it. I wish I had taken a picture of it before I started. 

I hope you all feel better soon. I cant imagine still feeling sick...I had some bad nausea yesterday for some weird reason and popped a zofran but that stuff is like magic for me.


----------



## morganwhite7

Cass- No feeling hurt here, I want a boy so bad. It's the hubs that would take it hard, he said. I just think it's so important to have a boy be the oldest to learn to respect the ladies. My little brother is the youngest and never learned how to really respect girls (granted he is only 14, never had a GF, and skateboards all day- LOL) because my sister and I were always beating up on him lol. And we have a big family of girls.. Aaron's brother has a little girl and everyone tells me- "It would be hard to make a baby cuter than her!" I'm like REALLY?! Did you just say that?! Lol they just don't think. And his dad keeps saying things about how we need a boy to carry on their name. Like I'm freakin Georgiana Cavendish, Duchess of Devonshire who couldn't bear a son for the king!! But yeah.. lol nonsensical rambling about my thinking process. You can see why I stress, people and their selfish comments!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

I have my appointment next week. I'm certainly asking for Zofran. Figure the worse that can happen is they say no. haha.


----------



## morganwhite7

Smart thinking Britt- Even if you don't use it much, it is NEEDED for emergencies. I can't believe how effective it is at curing everything.. instant relief!

And you girls have to check this out- SO cute! I love Etsy. Perfect for New Year's I thought. (I'll finally have a nice sized bump!) And Julie they have twin ones too! 

https://www.etsy.com/listing/116419...patterns_low&gclid=COuTzqrnvLoCFa1aMgod-EYA7g


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

And as much as it sucks ladies.. I read today that MS for some reason does decrease the chance of miscarriage by up to 30% (NYtimes article) ( I know Julie and Morgan are far enough to not worry) but Ashlee - this could be our silver lining. I've been reading about it all day. They aren't sure why, but nausea and vomiting are a good sign. So when I feel like crap, I will try and tell myself this.


----------



## goldstns

S-O H-U-N-G-R-Y!!!

UGH I need to leave work so I can go eat. I have nothing to eat here. 

PS. I HATE my boss (aka contracting company)... i NEED to get one of those jobs I applied for!


----------



## TTCaWee1

Forensics would be awesome!!!!! I always wanted to be a forensic pathologist and analyze crime scenes....

I'm starving too! I'm back on a pork chop kick...ate 3 last night for dinner. Just went and bought more for tonight lol. Oh and pizza rolls bc I had a dream about them lol. 

Oh yeah, I put on my maternity jeans for the first time and I LOVE them!!!! Soooooo comfy!!!


----------



## jury3

Rachel-If they pain keeps up, definitely call your doc. I called to ask for zofran and to talk about my depression. I mentioned that I had some uterine pains and asked if they thought it was stretching. They had me come in so they could check for infections. Also checked my cervix to make sure it wasn't preterm labor or anything. Also got to see the babies! Anyway, all is good, but better safe than sorry!
Got the zofran and I'm feeling better already...I hate to take meds, but I've been miserable!
Maternity jeans are kind of annoying for me, but so much more comfortable than regular clothes! I wish I could live in yoga pants lol

Britt-You might be able just to call and ask about it. My doc is usually pretty willing to do things over the phone, especially if I already have an apt scheduled. 

Nikki-I'm right there with you! I hate my freaking boss! I think that's where a lot of my depression is coming from (hating my boss, anxiety about my boss). I've thought of applying for other jobs, but that's hard this time of year for teachers. I might try to talk HR into moving me elsewhere...

Morgan-I can't wait to find out what your little baby is :) What are you taking for the constipation associated with zofran? I forgot to ask the doc when I was there.

Like I said, got the zofran. Feeling better already. Doc gave me the names of some psychologists I can talk to. I cried...she said not to worry, I was the 3rd one this afternoon lol She suggested lightening my workload. Not sure how to do that without being demoted...which means a pay cut. With twins on the way that just stresses me out lol I might just talk to HR and see what my options are. I just don't think I can work with my boss anymore. Maybe there's some type of office job I can do where I don't work with the kids for now but make the same amount of money...I doubt it, but I can hope! lol

Got to see the babies, they look like little babies and not so much like little blobs with tails and nubs! Baby B was laying on top of Baby A and jumping all around. Poor Baby A was trying to sleep or something but getting trampled lol


----------



## asmcsm

Britt I have read that. It decreases your chance of miscarriage because it means that your body is doing a good job producing all the pregnancy hormones, which happen to make you feel like complete crap lol. When I went to the dr the other day he told me to not be mad at baby for making me feel sick because it's the hormones fault!


----------



## asmcsm

I had no ms last time so it's a comfort to me however I HATE feeling sick and puking every morning


----------



## jury3

Where are Kara and Sonia??? 

Any word from Emily???

Morgan-Those are cute lol I saw one that said "Jingle Belly", I kinda like it! 

Britt-I still have not puked once, only been miserably nauseated. They had no problems offering the zofran.

Also girls, my doc said to make sure I'm drinking plenty of water. She said that can cause cramping too. So drink up!


----------



## Disneybaby26

I'm here!! Sorry I've been MIA-I had that sinus I infection that turned out to be a double ear infection as well-lol! So I've been getting my rest, feeling better but still have horrible Preggo rhinitis...like congestion and watery eyes and nose like you can't believe!

Also, this past weekend was my due date from our first baby and it kinda slapped me upside the face the other day. Not that I'm not grateful and thankful and so in love with thi baby-I just felt like I needed to grieve for the other baby a bit...

Morgan- your fb post today had me in tears! You are such a strong, admirable mama xx

Rachel- I hope your cramps go away! No shame in calling the doc and asking what they think though. I know as medical people I think sometimes we feel silly asking or being sacred of being a pain in the butt patient but if its bothering you I think it's warranted! I hope you feel better!!

Nikki- fingers crossed for those jobs! They both sounds so awesome and interesting! I'd be so into forensics!!

Julie- I'm sorry you're feeling so down :(. I hope the zofran helps a lot and I don't think it's a bad idea to talk to HR about moving you. You had anxiety about this job and this boss before you were pregnant!

Britt&Ashlee- I hope you girls feel better soon too!!

Went to my first prenatal yoga class tonight with my girlfriend...LOVED it! If any of you have one in your area I highly recommend!! Just a bunch of preggos talking about everything we talk about on here but in real life!! So informative, and relaxing, and fun! :)


----------



## Disneybaby26

I did *not* love however, that she asked me if I was Preggo bc you have to be to take the class...boo :( Come on belly!! POP!!!


----------



## jury3

Lol Kara, that's funny they even asked. I wonder how many people try to sign up for prenatal yoga when they aren't pregnant? I think I may need to try that out. Between the stress and the stretching and pain I'm starting to get, it would be great!
Sorry you had such a rough weekend :( I hope you are feeling better...No shame in mourning for the baby you lost. Just bc you have another baby now doesn't mean you shouldn't remember the first one :hugs:


----------



## Disneybaby26

Thanks Julie! Haha, I think she was half serious, half busting my chops lol...wouldn't it be so awkward if someone who wasn't pregnant just popped in! They also offer fertility yoga, so maybe she thought I was in the wrong glass?! Lol! Lots of great connections, they have lactation specialists and hypnobirthing specialists, even placenta pill makers that come in and talk at the studio (not during class time) and that's all free!! The yoga is expensive, $80 for 6 classes but hell, it's less than what I spent on wine for sure!! :)


----------



## pdxmom

Hi ladies...I'm alive but I feel like crap...I'm super nauseated n tired ALL THE TIME!!!! I wake up feeling Gud but after a couple of hrs BAmmm!!! I've just puked like 3 times till now...there's no pattern for it to come on tho...I try to keep munching on sth bcos having a full meal doesn't seem to agree with me at all...I'm soooooo tired


----------



## wavescrash

My OB had told me that making sure to constantly drink water will help with the nausea more so than eating small, frequent meals. Sour candy also helped me. I had to eat it constantly but that's okay by me if it meant less nausea.

Don't worry ladies... it does get better :)


----------



## jury3

Kara-that sounds awesome!

Sonia-I'm sorry :( means baby is well though! I totally feel you though..


----------



## morganwhite7

Kara- Thanks a bunch! I definitely feel ya on grieving for another baby while pregnant.. On top of our already raging hormones it is hard to deal with an event like that. As you read, I had an anniversary too and they are so hard.. esp to grieve with another child, it just made me confused and sad. I don't want to miss out on anything with this child so I hate it when I start feeling guilty for being so "into" pregnancy again. It is hard for sure.. I am so thankful for having you girls to be able to talk to about it all. What tough mamas we'll be after it all though :)

And on the yoga topic- I have been looking online for DVDs but maybe I should look for a class close by! I have been pretending I'm going to start walking again but every evening it is just so cold!! And I feel like I'd be much more likely to go work out/chat with a bunch of other preggos! That sounds like a blast!! Haha I can't even imagine- BnB IRL!!

AFM- I have this cute little bumpie every morning now. It doesn't go away after I #2 anymore LOL so looking forward to watching it grow. Snapped some pre-makeup/post-pukefest doozies for you all.. Lol :dohh:

Oh and Happy Hump Day to all!!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_7747.jpg
File size: 41.2 KB
Views: 21









IMG_3336.jpg
File size: 40.9 KB
Views: 19


----------



## MrsAmk

So cute Morgan!!


----------



## goldstns

morgan you are so cute!!!!

Today is the day of doc apts...

1st one is with my dietitian specialist about my GD
2nd is to meet a pediatrician we might use
3rd is my OBGYN


----------



## goldstns

I might be a little premature for you all, but anyone here looking into a doula or every use a doula (for those of you on baby #2...EMILY?)


----------



## MrsAmk

goldstns said:


> I might be a little premature for you all, but anyone here looking into a doula or every use a doula (for those of you on baby #2...EMILY?)

Me! I will most def. be having a doula again. Such a huge comfort factor and advocate for everything you want when you dont have the strength to push/argue for it. Not to mention amazing support through labor! My last midwife is going to be my acting doula since I need to birth at a hospital this time.


----------



## asmcsm

I'm pretty sure I will be using a doula. My coworker is actually a certified doula and said she'd do it for free :)


----------



## morganwhite7

My MOM is a doula! So we will definitely be using her as planned. They are great for support, esp when a mama is EXHAUSTED and nervous for new things. They help through labor and are just there for awesome educated WOMAN support. Sometimes family/doctors don't make you feel as comfy as you'd like. I imagine it would be a great relief to have a "Mom" specialist around to help you feel confident when learning how to care for baby!

And thanks girls for pardoning the morning look.. HAHA I swear my hair isn't feathered it looks awful in those pics! Lol and the jelly belly at the bottom.. how fitting!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

You are adorable Morgan! Look at that little bump!! 

It's so wierd. After two insanely horrible days of nausea, today I feel almost completely normal. Almost no nausea at ALL. It's great and it scares me all at the same time. I know things come and go, but I guess I had just accepted the fact that I was going to feel like utter crap, and then today suprises me! Only things I did different... 

ate cottage cheese before bed last night, and not taking my prenatal this AM. I also didn't put my sea bands on either. So strange. My boobs hurt a LOT though, so mauybe my hormones are calm for the time being? who know's but trying to enjoy it.


----------



## jury3

Britt-prenatal a can make you sick, so if you skipped them that could be it. I take mine at night to help with that. 

Morgan-adorable bump!

Nikki-woo! Appointments! Lol we are using a doula. Ive started contacting them, getting ready to set up apts. hoping for one that is also a lactation consultant.


----------



## jury3

Started the zofran last night...I don't think it's doing anything...


----------



## RobertRedford

I contacted a doula really early on in my pregnancy last time because I wanted to get to know them. I found one that I adored. She was wonderful, and also a yoga teacher, so her services included free prenatal yoga classes! She came to the appointment with me for the D&C after I miscarried and was super sweet through it all, and was also a good reference for all things pregnancy related.

Morgan, the bump is freakin adorable!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Morgan your bump looks ace!! I actually think you look pretty good too! :lol:


----------



## frsttimemama

Morgan, so adorable!

Sorry so many of you del like crap!! Hopefully ya feel better soon!


----------



## asmcsm

OMG Morgan your bump is so freakin adorable! I wish I was all tiny and cute like that but I won't be. Short torso so I'm thinking I'll just look fat and frumpy until I'm huge.

Britt- the MS totally comes and goes. I've had days where I puke and don't move from the couch unless I need to pee or feel like I may actually be able to eat something. Then the next day I'll be perf and not use sea bands or anything. Then right back to pukey grossness. Totally normal


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Thanks ladies for the reassurance..

here's another strange story.. So I decided today i'd ask my work for an employee handbook because I want to look into Maternity leave. I know it seems a bit early but from what i'm reading, it says when you tell your boss, you should have everything about your leave pretty much already laid out for them. So I emailed HR. She replied that it was "under revision and they aren't handing them out right now" and then she asked what I needed. I ignored her question and said "Do you know when they will ready?" and she simply said "No. it wasn't in her hands" and asked what I needed again, to which I did not answer. 

they don't have a copy of the CURRENT employee handbook that I could see? I mean, what rules and codes are they CURRENTLY following? It just seemed a little strange. My mom said "That's BS!" I guess in the end it doesn't really matter, but I'm a planner and I wanted to see exactly what my options are. Ugh.


----------



## RobertRedford

CantHrdlyWait said:


> Thanks ladies for the reassurance..
> 
> here's another strange story.. So I decided today i'd ask my work for an employee handbook because I want to look into Maternity leave. I know it seems a bit early but from what i'm reading, it says when you tell your boss, you should have everything about your leave pretty much already laid out for them. So I emailed HR. She replied that it was "under revision and they aren't handing them out right now" and then she asked what I needed. I ignored her question and said "Do you know when they will ready?" and she simply said "No. it wasn't in her hands" and asked what I needed again, to which I did not answer.
> 
> they don't have a copy of the CURRENT employee handbook that I could see? I mean, what rules and codes are they CURRENTLY following? It just seemed a little strange. My mom said "That's BS!" I guess in the end it doesn't really matter, but I'm a planner and I wanted to see exactly what my options are. Ugh.

I don't know about your state, but in CA that is illegal. An employee should always have access to an employee handbook. Schedule an appointment to meet with your HR rep, and be sure to document all of this in an email (bcc your personal email if you have to) just to be safe :)


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Amanda- Wow. Really? Where would I even look to check that?? 

Even if it is illegal, i'd feel kind of like an ass shoving it in their faces as i could just ask about it, but I wanted to be discreet! UGH. She said "well you got one in your new hire packet" Uh.. I've been here for 5.5 years and moved twice since then.. I don't have it anymore!


----------



## Disneybaby26

Morgan- you are ridiculously adorable!!! I have bump envy!! Lol

Britt-it could it be that they are currently revising it because your open enrollment period should be starting soon (the time when you can make changes to your current benefits). I'm sure it will be available soon bc employees will have to make their elections for the year. whatever the policy was this year might be different from next years revision so its probably worth it to just wait anyway. It is strange that they don't have a current copy or one online or something though...


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

That could be true Kara, but until those changes are in effect, I should be able to see our current one, right?


----------



## RobertRedford

CantHrdlyWait said:


> Amanda- Wow. Really? Where would I even look to check that??
> 
> Even if it is illegal, i'd feel kind of like an ass shoving it in their faces as i could just ask about it, but I wanted to be discreet! UGH. She said "well you got one in your new hire packet" Uh.. I've been here for 5.5 years and moved twice since then.. I don't have it anymore!

Ugh..who keeps their new hire packet, haha. I would say that you misplaced yours and would kindly like another copy when they have them available, that you have some questions regarding benefits, leave, etc.


----------



## goldstns

Thanks ladies on your Doula advice... so far EVERYONE iv talk to only says positive things... so time to start interviewing!

Review of doc apts:
Dietition: said I am doing SO well considering we have had lots of halleween parties. And coached me through how to handle the holidays. Also she wants to look up good cakes to bake for my shower that would be good for me and the guests.
Pediatrician meet/greet: AWESOME! LOVED HER!
OBGYN: She said I was doing AWESOME with the GD. Baby is not measuring 30 weeks when she is 29. She did say since I have 3 herniated disks right where they do the epidural that I might not be allowed to have one but that it will be just find. But she wants me to talk with an anthologist. She said baby is HEAD DOWN ALREADY!


----------



## goldstns

PS. morgan... what every happened with DH and jail/accident...


----------



## Disneybaby26

CantHrdlyWait said:


> That could be true Kara, but until those changes are in effect, I should be able to see our current one, right?

Yes, definitely!


----------



## wavescrash

Saw this on Pinterest for an anti-nausea remedy.

Banana Ginger Smoothie. "Ginger has long been touted as a remedy for all kinds of queasiness; it treats heartburn and nausea, and morning and motion sickness. Here, ginger teams up with banana, a natural antacid. So, before you reach for an over-the-counter product for relief, whip up this soothing smoothie&#8212;it may just do the trick."

https://www.pinterest.com/pin/201113939583394286/

Another tip: Make milk toast

Bland foods can help tame your tummy, and 2 that are particularly favored are milk and bread. Bread absorbs excess acid, while milk coats your stomach, which is also why they are generally recommended when you something like aspirin, which can hurt an empty stomach. However, you do not want to drink milk straight, as dairy alone can cause upset, so make milk toast for a happy medium. Do NOT make this if you have gastroenteritis (the stomach flu) which reacts poorly to dairy. Milk toast helps the most when the stomach is irritated from over-the-counter pain meds.

You will need&#8230;
-1 cup of milk
-1 piece of toast
-unsalted butter

Directions
Heat up 1 cup of milk until it&#8217;s hot, but not boiling, and then pour into a cereal bowl, or one similar. Toast a piece of bread, and spread a tiny bit of unsalted butter on it. Crumble the toast into the milk, and eat slowly.


----------



## pdxmom

Hi girls,

Morgan ADORABLE BUMP.....i cant wait for mine :)

I feel GREAT today...unbelievelably gud....i caught up with frends and twas a normal day...Surely worried me alittle with everything gone overnight but im gonna keep the faith tht all is well and go with tht :winkwink:


----------



## wavescrash

21 weeks today... also re-posting my 20 week pictures for comparison :)
 



Attached Files:







21weeks-2.jpg
File size: 32.7 KB
Views: 4









20 weeks.jpg
File size: 30.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## jury3

Waves-It looks like your belly button is pointed more upward this week lol You have such a tiny bump! 

I'm with Ashlee, I'm short and thicker so I'm just going to be huge...probably the entire pregnancy lol

Nikki-Sounds like a good day! Good job on eating healthy and controlling the GD!!!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Thanks for the recipes! May have to try them! and Amanda your popping out! =]


----------



## frsttimemama

Amanda, you're so cute!!


----------



## morganwhite7

I agree the recipe sounds like something that really would have helped on those days where I just couldn't stomach ANYTHING! 

Bump envy Amanda!!!

As for my Hubs, I have tried to not ramble on about it too much on here anymore- but things are okay now. Everything was dropped and we didn't have to pay anything, so thank God these people had some morals! We are still unsure of what lies ahead, but as of now things are just dandy. He is working on getting through school (a 13 month diesel mechanic program) so that he can work at the lake nearby. I am still working full time so that he can do this, but we're hoping that by the time he's done and baby is here that life will be just peachy and I can finish my degree and become a nurse. Praying every day for God to give us the strength to continue, and to guide us down the best path for us. I have a feeling wonderful things lie ahead! Esp with a little family. I'm feeling good about life :)


----------



## goldstns

Morgan- I am so glad to hear that he is doing much better and your little family can carry on!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Morning ladies! I so don't mean to whine about this, but no apparent morning sicknes again today. I feel pretty damn close to normal. My boobs are still sore and I feel like I could sleep for 100 years, but no nausea at all. I HATE being sick, and you think i'd love this, but naturally, i'm just going to worry instead. 

6 days until my first scan/appointment.


----------



## morganwhite7

It's okay Britt don't worry as I'm sure everyone else will say- ttly normal :)

And you mentioned boobs- well I woke up this morning and I swear I have gone from a small B to a FULL C overnight!!! Idk what in the world happened lastnight but they went from being deflated (since I bound my chest after birth to cut off milk supply) to being BOULDERS, I mean hard as a rock! Lol so hatin' the pain, lovin' the gain! Just thought I'd add that in case you all were wondering ;)


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

I'm trying not to fret.. it's hard!! Being a momma is one stressful job, even from the beginning!!


----------



## Cowgirl07

I wish my boobs would get bigger Morgan-I'm stuck in little land forever.


----------



## morganwhite7

Katrina I thought the same thing too.. I'm skinny and have no bum or chest! Haha trust me when you become a momma things will hop into action that you NEVER knew you had lol!

And Britt- I know you think that now but imagine when you have to send them off to school!! ;) :cry:


----------



## TTCaWee1

So cute Morgan! You popped!!

So I literally passed out today at work....I was triaging a patient then just bam! Luckily there was a stretcher right next to me and I say down on it first. Lmao my patient was like omg! I looked up and you were gone! Ha it sucked. I'm ok though. Luckily I am in the ER so my coworkers took good care of me.


----------



## morganwhite7

Rachel so scary I know! I have the same prob.. not sure if it's LBS (which I am very careful to control, like you) or just the increase in bloodflow? Hopefully it doesn't happen again. It happened to me while driving to my dentist appt in rush hour traffic.. somehow I woke up on the side of the hwy and parked and just sat there in shock, had to have gone over 3 lanes to get there- I am so lucky to be alive after that! So forewarning if you feel dizzy in the car (I def felt it coming, tunnel vision/got sweaty) then PULL OVER!! <3


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Oh my goodness Rachel! that's terrible!! I'm glad your okay!

and Morgan! geez girl!! You are lucky!!!

My work is having a halloween potluck today, and guess where all the crockpots are?? right on the other side of my cube.. WELCOME BACK MS!!! UGH....

can't wait to go home.


----------



## morganwhite7

Haha Britt I am in a cube all day too.. glad to hear we suffer the same fate 

But I am hoping we find something fun and Halloween-y to do tonight, I love celebrating and we haven't been invited anywhere! Lol. Maybe a nice dinner and scary movie, we'll see :)


----------



## wavescrash

Thanks ladies.

Rachel so scary! Glad you're okay though. I had a moment at work yesterday. Well it lasted over an hour and I felt like I had no balance, I'd walk "straight" and trip over my own feet or walk like a drunk. I couldn't see straight. I sat down for well over an hour, tried sugar and caffeine, water and then eventually it went away. It sucked so bad though.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Oh my Amanda!! Glad you're okay too!!

Morgan- I know!! I'm in the mood for a nice scary movie tonight!! We don't have any plans either, but I LOVE halloween!


----------



## goldstns

Rachel- did you ever take a glucose test like you thought you were having issues with your sugars? I bet there is something going on in your body. Did you call your doc after that? Im glad you are ok and hope it gets better!


----------



## Disneybaby26

Just took my belly piercing out and threw it away. Scariest thing I've seen all Halloween!! Lol yikes!! I've had it and have not really seen my stomach without it since I was 16...so strange!


----------



## TTCaWee1

Thanks ladies. Yeah first thing they checked was my sugar and it was 84 - good. My heart was skipping then started racing when it all started so I'm thinking it was more of a cardiac event bc I used to have dvt episodes a lot and was on medication for them. No issues for 6 years though....the doc I work with said to make sure I tell the OB...haven't yet but I'll prob call them tomorrow...or might just wait to see if it happens again. I'm probably the worst patient. We nurses usually are


----------



## Disneybaby26

Yikes! I hope you're feeling better Rachel, definitely let them know!!


----------



## TTCaWee1

Oops I meant SVT not dvt lol


----------



## wavescrash

We took the girls out trick-or-treating tonight. It totally should have been rescheduled due to the weather (it was rescheduled last year because of Hurricane Sandy) but they didn't reschedule it so off we went. It was from 6-8 here and was windy and rainy. The wind kept blowing out our umbrella so we just gave up on it. We lasted about the entire 2 hours. Hannah kept getting extra candy by just saying, "More?" It's one of the few words she knows that she can say clearly enough so it was rather funny. There were hardly any trick-or-treaters out because of the weather so people were giving handfuls of candy just to get rid of it.

Hannah dressed up as Elmo and Autumn was a farm girl. Next year we're all going as a zombie family. Did you guys do anything for Halloween?


----------



## jury3

Britt-I know exactly what you mean! Everytime I have a good day (it's only happened a few times), I am about 10-20% thankful and the rest is all worry...

Morgan-I'm so glad they dropped the charges! I was just wondering about that the other day!



CantHrdlyWait said:


> I'm trying not to fret.. it's hard!! Being a momma is one stressful job, even from the beginning!!

So mother-freaking true!

Rachel! That's not good! Tell your doc!
I haven't felt faint since the first week or two after I found out.


----------



## jury3

They had a parade through the school today, it was pretty cute. Saw at least 7 iron men and 7 spidermen lol 
We had some trick or treaters once the rain had stopped. We were handing candy out by the handful as well and we still have a bowl full! Oh well, more for me :)

I think I might have felt the babies move on my way home from work. That makes about 4 times I've felt something unfamiliar. Not sure if it's really them or not, but I like to think so. I ate more candy than I should have, so they probably have a sugar rush lol

PS Waves, saw the pics on fb, the girls looked super cute! Autumn looked kind of like Dorothy...I guess her dress was the wrong color though lol


----------



## wavescrash

jury3 said:


> PS Waves, saw the pics on fb, the girls looked super cute! Autumn looked kind of like Dorothy...I guess her dress was the wrong color though lol

Thanks!

That's kinda what she wanted, I guess. A few weeks ago I asked what she wanted to be and she gave me a list of several things but decided she wanted to be a farmer girl. To me that would mean overalls, straw hat, something like that lol. But she wanted a red and white checkered dress and glitter shoes (totally Dorothy-esque lol) so my mom made her dress and that's the outcome. I'm not really into the idea because you wouldn't know what she is but she wanted it so whatever lol. Luckily next year she's on-board with going as a zombie family so that should be fun lol.


----------



## goldstns

waves- post a pick on here... i dont do FB!


----------



## goldstns

Rachel- let me be your mom for a second... TELL YOU OB PLZ! If not for you, tell the OB for your babies sake!

I sat out side for Halloween (because otherwise dogs get too excited) and passed out candy to all the cute little munchkins... thinking about how exciting it will be next year with our little one!


----------



## TTCaWee1

My OB office just called and the quad screen came back "perfect!" Also I took the opportunity to tell them about the cramping and passing out. Both totally normal. I didn't want you guys to tell on me....


----------



## wavescrash

goldstns said:


> waves- post a pick on here... i dont do FB!

:) Here you go! These were taken after we went trick-or-treating in the rain and wind lol.
 



Attached Files:







4.jpg
File size: 58.1 KB
Views: 4









1.jpg
File size: 29.1 KB
Views: 4









5.jpg
File size: 35 KB
Views: 3


----------



## TTCaWee1

awww so cute!


----------



## morganwhite7

Awwww they are so sweet. I love that your pictures are so awesome, you'll look back and be so thankful for documenting so well!!


----------



## wavescrash

Thanks ladies!

I'm obsessed with taking pictures. "Good" ones or not. I have countless pictures on our external hard drive from over the years with my cameras and cell phones. I get 4x6 prints made of almost all of them for photo albums on top of making photo books through Shutterfly and then I also get larger prints (5x7 or 8x10) of my favorites to hang throughout the house. I would line my walls from top to bottom, side to side with pictures if I could. Life passes way too quickly and my kids are growing up quicker than in the blink of an eye so I want to preserve as much of it as I can. I love to look back and compare how they looked then to how they look now. See what their favorite things were when they were younger. Embarrassing pictures to laugh at on their wedding day.

I have hardly any from my childhood nor do I remember much of it (due to divorce, abuse, nonsense, whatever) and I don't want my kids to have the same, you know?

Plus I just love taking pictures lol.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Amanda, I know what you mean. I'm the same way. I'm a photographer (as a hobby) and I adore it. My face is always behind the camera. It's so great to be able to look back on pictures.


----------



## wavescrash

Same here... amateur photographer. I'm trying to turn it into a side-business of sorts. But I'm always behind the camera. I hate that I'm not in more of the pictures but I haven't mastered self-portraits/timed shots and OH sucks at shooting in manual (even if I set the settings for him) and has terrible times with focusing properly so I just tend to not let him behind the camera lol.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Yup! Same here! I do all of my friends and family's photography. Each year everyone comes back and I love it. My favorite is children though. I take them to a park and don't force them to pose. I follow them around and catch them in thier natual habitat! haha. No one else knows how to use a SLR, so I always take the pictures but there aren't a lot of me either.


----------



## Cowgirl07

I love taking pictures I am not good at it, but whenever I check cows I always wish I had a camera with me. I photograph my poor dog all the time. She always lunges at my phone now.


----------



## wavescrash

I've done that a ton of times as well - just take the kids to the park with OH and chase after them with the camera. I rarely get to do posed shoots with my kids because they refuse to cooperate so I save those for my friends and their kids lol.


----------



## goldstns

We bought a really nice camera for our honeymoon and for our future baby pictures. However, we don't use it unless it is for a special event. I enjoy it, but always forget about it.


----------



## TTCaWee1

Emily posted on FB she had her little man yesterday!!! Said she'd be back on BnB soon


----------



## RobertRedford

wavescrash said:


> We took the girls out trick-or-treating tonight. It totally should have been rescheduled due to the weather (it was rescheduled last year because of Hurricane Sandy) but they didn't reschedule it so off we went. It was from 6-8 here and was windy and rainy. The wind kept blowing out our umbrella so we just gave up on it. We lasted about the entire 2 hours. Hannah kept getting extra candy by just saying, "More?" It's one of the few words she knows that she can say clearly enough so it was rather funny. There were hardly any trick-or-treaters out because of the weather so people were giving handfuls of candy just to get rid of it.
> 
> Hannah dressed up as Elmo and Autumn was a farm girl. Next year we're all going as a zombie family. Did you guys do anything for Halloween?

SO cute! Glad the girls had fun! My friends 3 year old kept hustling for more candy by saying "im three, so can I have 3 pieces of candy?"

OH's mom lives for halooween so we all dressed up at zombies and went as a zombie wedding party. Pics are on my fb. They're hysterical. 



TTCaWee1 said:


> Emily posted on FB she had her little man yesterday!!! Said she'd be back on BnB soon

Isn't he the cutest? I am so proud of her for having a natural birth!


----------



## TTCaWee1

Such a brave soul....I'm terrified of ripping into my ass...you can't come back from that...


----------



## wavescrash

goldstns said:


> We bought a really nice camera for our honeymoon and for our future baby pictures. However, we don't use it unless it is for a special event. I enjoy it, but always forget about it.

Ooh what kind of camera?


----------



## goldstns

wavescrash said:


> goldstns said:
> 
> 
> We bought a really nice camera for our honeymoon and for our future baby pictures. However, we don't use it unless it is for a special event. I enjoy it, but always forget about it.
> 
> Ooh what kind of camera?Click to expand...

Nikon d90 from Costco... however I don't see them on Costco's website anymore... we got it over a year ago.


----------



## goldstns

can someone...anyone... copy her FB message and baby photo for me?!?!?! and add it to this thread?!?!?


----------



## RobertRedford

goldstns said:


> can someone...anyone... copy her FB message and baby photo for me?!?!?! and add it to this thread?!?!?

yes..hang on. I'll send you a screen shot


----------



## wavescrash

goldstns said:


> can someone...anyone... copy her FB message and baby photo for me?!?!?! and add it to this thread?!?!?

This was posted 14 hours ago.
"Hi girls! Sorry I have been MIA! I've not been at work and out laptop crashed! Well I wanted to let you know I did have my little man this morning! I had my all natural labor and it was terrifying but so worth it! I'll try to get back on BnB ASAP! I hope you are all doing well!!!"


----------



## RobertRedford

"Hi girls! Sorry I have been MIA! I've not been at work and out laptop crashed! Well I wanted to let you know I did have my little man this morning! I had my all natural labor and it was terrifying but so worth it! I'll try to get back on BnB ASAP! I hope you are all doing well!!! "
 



Attached Files:







1384165_10202474774821760_1957037989_n.jpg
File size: 39.2 KB
Views: 3









1385920_656533824377981_601615284_n.jpg
File size: 38.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## morganwhite7

D'awwwwwwwwww I love the little booty.. Looks just like his big brudder :) :)


----------



## goldstns

<3 love it! Thanks ladies!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

He's precious!!


----------



## morganwhite7

^And to think- WE are gonna have one too before we know it!!! I'm so excited to be a mama.. haha I just cannnoottt wait :)


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Me either Morgan! It's still surreal!!!

Where has Ashlee been today? Hope she's well!


----------



## jury3

goldstns said:


> We bought a really nice camera for our honeymoon and for our future baby pictures. However, we don't use it unless it is for a special event. I enjoy it, but always forget about it.

We are the exact same way. Bought it for the honeymoon and for babies, but forget about it all the time lol It has been really nice for vacations and such though.


----------



## TTCaWee1

Bought some maternity jeans today from motherhood maternity. They have a bogo 50% off deal on jeans if anyone needs any. I kind of felt like I didn't belong bc everyone there was super preggo but I needed jeans :( but the lady there told me I have a belly and she could tell I am preggo :)


----------



## TTCaWee1

Omg I could kill DH!!!! He just came home from working detail at the haunted house...he's like here I got you something...gave me a box of chocolate that said chocolate dipped insects. I thought it was a joke like kids candy. So I ate one and he freaked out and was like you ate one?! Uh yeah if you give me chocolate I will eat it....they are really bugs in chocolate. I want to die.


----------



## asmcsm

I'm here! Been super busy today. Was my work's grand re-opening tonight at our new location so spent all day throwing everything together and setting up then the rest of the night eating delicious food and talking to people. DH enjoyed the beer provided by a local brewery but obviously that's a no go for me these days lol. Other than a few waves of nauseous was though it was a pretty good day. Yesterday I nearly fell to the floor while I was walking I jut got dizzy and lost all balance and control of my legs. Fortunately I grabbed a door handle on my way down and caught myself.


----------



## jury3

Rachel-I definitely think you look pregnant. I know what you mean though. That's how I felt going on there as well.
Gross to the bugs!!!

Ashlee-Oh no! Are you eating? Are you working too hard? 

Does anyone else's stomach get really hard at night? Mine gets hard right under my rib cage and kind of all over. No pain, just tight. It's gone by morning...


----------



## asmcsm

I've been trying to snack throughout the day to keep from getting to sick but I usually seem to get hit with nausea anyway. The dizziness was crazy because I felt completely fine and was just walking across the building. I try to take breaks and sit down to take a little rest as often as possible too. So no idea.


----------



## Disneybaby26

Ash- that's scary!! Be careful Hun, lots of snacks and breaks!! Hope you're feeling better!!

Rachel- yuck!! Lol, that's soooo gross!! I'd be working on my payback plan for that one!! Lol! I went into a motherhood maternity today too, I don't need clothes quite yet, but I was pleasantly surprised to see the prices are super reasonable!! Did you get the over the bump or under bump jeans?


----------



## Disneybaby26

jury3 said:


> Rachel-I definitely think you look pregnant. I know what you mean though. That's how I felt going on there as well.
> Gross to the bugs!!!
> 
> Ashlee-Oh no! Are you eating? Are you working too hard?
> 
> Does anyone else's stomach get really hard at night? Mine gets hard right under my rib cage and kind of all over. No pain, just tight. It's gone by morning...

Not me yet, but I think Rachel had something like this happen!!

Definitely have felt the baby twice today!! I can't wait to feel it all the time!! :)


----------



## Disneybaby26

Julie-how's the zofran working out??


----------



## TTCaWee1

Mine is rock hard when I wake up in the morning but it's over my belly button. Not close to my ribs. 

I got the over bump jeans. They are super comfy. Plus I don't have to worry about my crack showing!

That's so exciting you are feeling it! I've felt mine every day since Wednesday. It feels like a muscle quiver. 

Here's my 17 week bump...


----------



## frsttimemama

A little caught up.. ha.

I love taking pics!! :)

Motherhood had great clothes and I got a few cute things from Target, too. 

Go with your gut as far as childbirth. I wanted a c-section.. but never asked. I wish now I had because now I live with the question of whether she would have let me have one and avoided my little guy dying.. push for what you want is the moral of the story.

Hope you are all well. Rachel, you're Soooo cute! :)


----------



## clynn11

Such a cute bump Rachel! You're definitely showing but still so tiny!!! Lol. Lucky ;)


----------



## TTCaWee1

Lol thanks ladies. Hoping I stay all belly


----------



## Disneybaby26

Lovin that bump Rachel!!

Is anyone using coconut oil?? I don't live the Pakmers so I thought if give the coconut oil a go and I looooove it, and it makes me smell like a magic cookie bar!! :)


----------



## TTCaWee1

I use Burt's bees mama bee belly butter. Love it. Never tried coconut oil but I can't stand coconut so I prob never will

Um where are all the other bumps??


----------



## Disneybaby26

16 Weeks...I wish this thing would pop, I just look like a fatty :(
 



Attached Files:







photo (15).jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 13


----------



## brunettebimbo

:rofl: your not fat!!


----------



## jury3

Kara-I don't think the Zofran works for me...I still get nauseous on it. I have noticed much difference. Just my luck lol 
I've been using Stretchy, the stuff Tia and Tamera came up with. I couldn't stand the smell of the Palmer's stuff, way too strong for me. I thought about the Burt's Bees stuff too, it has a nice subtle scent.
You are definitely not fat, your bump is definitely tiny though :) 

Rachel-You are definitely looking pregnant! It's crazy how everyone's bumps can look so different...

We went to our friend's 5th of November party last night. There were three other pregnant women besides me! lol That pretty much made up half the women there.
One of the girls is 24 weeks and I swear to you her bump looks no bigger than Kara's looks right now. I look way more pregnant than her lol This is her 2nd too.


----------



## jury3

As far as clothes, I've gotten things at Motherhood Maternity, Target and Old Navy. I have one pair of under belly pants and they are kind of uncomfortable right now bc they push right on the babies. I'm sure they'll be better when I'm huge lol I like the over belly ones right now.

Kara-You've got an avocado! 16 weeks!

Rachel-17 weeks!


----------



## goldstns

ugh, feel like crap. Alia is kicking really hard in my ribs. i didnt really sleep last night because i was in pain. i ended up in the ER yesterday because my dog broke and dislocated my finger. ugh it hurts and im scared to take anything but tylonel in small quantities.


----------



## jury3

Oh no Nikki! :( I'm sorry you are so uncomfortable. How exactly did your dog dislocate your finger? What did the ER docs say you could take?


----------



## wavescrash

Found this recipe on Pinterest. Not sure if it'd help with the nausea some of you are still battling but there's ginger in it so I'm sure it couldn't hurt.

https://www.tasteofhome.com/recipes/ginger-pear-muffins


----------



## TTCaWee1

Oh no Nikki!

Kara you are so far from fat!!

AFM, had some bad back pain at work today, figured I just tweaked my back so I took some Tylenol. The 4 hours later it was back with a vengeance.....so someone suggested I dip my urine. I didn't even think of that bc I've never had a uti in my entire life. Well raging bacteria and protein in my urine. Fml. I was pissed. But everyone said that it's just from being preggo. So one of our docs wrote me for macrobid and I gotta call the OB tomorrow. Ugh. What sucks is I had no warning other than back pain. No burning, nothing. Keep a check on that stuff ladies. I guess it's common in preggos esp in second tri no matter your history


----------



## jury3

Sorry to hear that Rachel...That's what my doc was worried about when I had pain the other day. They were mainly checking for any type of infections.

I am so freaking tired of being sick. I am sick today and I'm not even sure it's pregnancy related. I'm tired of missing work too. I've barely been able to eat all day, can't decide if I need to puke or poop but haven't done either! I wish I could either stop being miserable or at least not have to worry about working anymore so I could stay home and rest. I'm really scared I'm going to be miserable the entire pregnancy. I want to enjoy it :(


----------



## frsttimemama

Rachel, its so true. I had two while pregnant and no others in my life. The first time I had some bleeding at about 7 weeks.. UTI. The second time no symptoms at all.. just found on a routine urine dip. Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## frsttimemama

Julie, I hope you feel better soon!! That sounds just awful.


----------



## TTCaWee1

Thanks. It blows. I guess I'm lucky that I don't have burning but I'm slightly concerned that I have such bad flank pain. Just hope it's not a kidney infection. 

Julie - hopefully you'll start to feel better soon as you get further along. Have you tried ginger? How much zofran did they give you? 4mg or 8mg?


----------



## wavescrash

Last pregnancy I got a super nasty, recurring UTI that had started to travel to my kidneys. I didn't have the typical UTI symptoms and went to the ER due to a horrible pain in my hip. It turned out to be the UTI working it's way up the "pipes" toward my kidneys but never made it that far. The pain was horrible though. I couldn't walk, the flank pain was so bad. But it wasn't yet up into my kidneys so you can have horrible pain without it turning into a kidney infection.

I had the same thing almost happen again this pregnancy. Had a nasty UTI without the typical UTI symptoms, flank pain, ureter pain so I just took a prescribed anti-biotic, upped my water intake and drank some cranberry juice and it quickly resolved itself.


----------



## TTCaWee1

Oh my. I hope this abx takes care of it. He gave me macrobid. My flank pain is horrible. It's going down my left butt cheek and wraps around to my left lower abdomen. I can literally feel the peristalsis in my ureters lol. I want drugs waaaaaa! I have a high tolerance for pain but this mofo hurts


----------



## wavescrash

Yeah my ureters hurt so bad with my most recent one. I forget what antibiotic I was on but it was for 7 days and worked really well.


----------



## TTCaWee1

Maybe it was the same. He said macrobid is first line for preggos. It's twice a day x 7 days. I already drink a bunch of water so I guess I will get some cranberry juice tomorrow.


----------



## wavescrash

I'm allergic to Keflex so I don't know if that means I can't have certain other antibiotics. I've had Macrobid in the past but I don't think that's what I had this last time. It may have been, I don't remember lol.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Morning ladies! I hit 7 weeks yesterday and I had a pretty good weekend. Not going to lie, I'm a little nervous about my appointment tomorrow. I haven't been feeling too bad, and i'm nervous. Less than 24 hours at this point. I just hope everything is okay.


----------



## goldstns

jury3 said:


> Oh no Nikki! :( I'm sorry you are so uncomfortable. How exactly did your dog dislocate your finger? What did the ER docs say you could take?

The dogs leash got stuck wrapped around my finger and he saw my husband and went running to him. I wont explain what my finger looked like because its hard to stomach, by DH and my mom said it was horrible looking at my xrays (I cant look at them, cant stomach it). However, after they looked at them, DH and mom seemed to feel bad for me and tried to help me in every why possible... so must have been bad. Doc xrayed me and put on a heavy lead outfit on me to cover baby. (ill skip what he did next). He gave my hydrocodin mixed with 500mg Tylenol (my ob said i can take it sparingly only up to 4000mg Tylenol a day, and expect baby to sleep alot if i take it)... I haven't taken it because I'm scared for baby and getting into a vomit series. However, I haven't been able to sleep in 2 days because of the pain... so I might take one tonight if its still bad. 

My friend works for a orthopedics office and said one of her docs are amazing with hands. And I know I need a follow up. But she said hes very direct...which right now im very sensitive... so im debating to go to him. Like i think ill punch someone if they make me move it, and she said he most likely will make me bend it.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Ouch Nikki! Sounds terrible


----------



## morganwhite7

Crippling sciatica this morning.. I know Waves said she has the same prob- it's like the sharpest shooting pain that goes from your lower back/either buttcheek lol and down your leg. Not sure if it sounds like you girls' UTI pain? I was really surprised to wake up to it, as it's so early. Usually caused by babe making pressure on nerves down low, had it AWFUL with Jaxon, could barely walk some days. Does this sound similar to your pain or should I worry about UTI? Also never had one and JW if I should be concerned for other reasons.

Also WAVES- In addition to the sciatica, I have something grinding it feels like in my lower back/tailbone area? I think I need to see a chiropractor (can they crack/reposition your back while preggo?) to get it straightened out but do you ever have similar pain? I know your body releases a lot of Relaxin and other hormones to loosen up the hips and whatnot down there to make room for baby but this is such a painful backache and I swear down by my tailbone something is clanking together when I walk. Hope it doesn't last long LOL just wanted to see if you've experienced anything similar since my stupid midwife has been chalking up all my pains to normal pregnancy changes. Errrgh.


----------



## jury3

TTCaWee1 said:


> Julie - hopefully you'll start to feel better soon as you get further along. Have you tried ginger? How much zofran did they give you? 4mg or 8mg?

I've been taking ginger for a while, but it only helps for an hour or so. The zofran is 8mg and I feel like it only helps for maybe a few hours as well. In a way it's better, but then yesterday I was sick and I don't think it was from pregnancy. It just seems like there is always something and it's exhausting! lol I just keep hoping I'm going to enjoy pregnancy at some point and it worries me...

Britt-Try not to worry! I know it's hard...

Nikki-Oh my gosh that sounds horrible! I'm so sorry you are having to deal with that, especially while pregnant! I totally understand your reservations with taking the meds, but I definitely think it might be worth it so you can get some sleep. I hope it starts to feel better soon...

Morgan-I highly recommend going to the chiropractor. Mine adjusts my next, upper back, and lower back. The middle to lower portions she has a clicky thing so she isn't pushing on the babies. She also does therapies that feel great. I have pain in my lower back that makes me limp sometimes from my sacrum. It's definitely worth checking out. I would do it now before you get bigger and it gets worse!


----------



## jury3

Rachel and Kara-When are your appointments to find out genders?


----------



## morganwhite7

Will definitely make an appt then.. I just wasn't sure if they'd refuse since I'm pregnant but sounds like they have great ways around that!! Also you asked I think about tightening at night, I have been having that a bunch lately. Definitely an unmistakable bump every morning, but after dinner and getting home at night it feels extra tight and pronounced and goes back to being mushy in the morning LOL :)


----------



## wavescrash

Morgan - I'm not sure. Relaxin causes my SPD but that's my pelvis. I'm not familiar with any back issues due to it but that's likely just because I've never had it myself to have looked into it, you know? It sounds like it could be caused by the same thing. I'd definitely ask your OB and see a chiro if you can. I can't afford it so I'm not going to bother but hopefully it helps you. I've had it recommended to me several times so I'm pretty sure they can work with all sorts of pregnant women.


----------



## morganwhite7

Thanks for the info! Thankfully it's free w/ ours so I'll look into it asap. I just hate (actually love lol) that you girls can give me better insight than my stupid midwife! I love my doc but it's rare I see him.. The midwife is just a beotch to be frank LOL!


----------



## jury3

14 week bump pic


----------



## Cowgirl07

Julie-That is the most adorable little bump! I am jealous, where is your physic from? I may have to talk with her lol


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Julie- Adorable bump... Can't wait until I have one!!


----------



## goldstns

Thx ladies for your support. I went to my friends doc office. they made me feel vip. it was so nice. They found a small fracture where the ligament pulled bone off. doc was awesome and told me everything i need to know for the next month so i didn't have to waste time/money to come back to see him if i didnt want to. he reduced the bandaging and it feels better like that.

oh and the best part, is my insurance said ANY doc stuff within 72 hours of the accident is FREE!!! so this apt and urgent care on sat is ALL free.


----------



## jury3

Nikki-That's so great to hear! I'm glad he was able to help you and it's all going to be free!

Katrina-lol She lives near Chicago

Britt-I'm sure you'll start to show soon :)


----------



## Cowgirl07

Chicago. That is only 3 1/2 hours from me! To bad I am afraid to drive that far. Dang me and my nerves.


----------



## jury3

Oh my gosh Katrina, I drive that far all the time to see my mom. She would kill me if I didn't lol What makes you afraid to drive far?

I'm watching this show "Secretly Pregnant"...some of these people wait until they are 5 or 6 months pregnant. I have no idea how they do that! Between showing already and being sick all the time, there's no way I could have kept it a secret even if I wanted too lol There was a girl on there from my hometown, Springfield, MO. She went to the same doc office I used to go to, so that was cool!


----------



## clynn11

Can I get a scan date list?! I know there's a whole bunch coming up this month right?!


----------



## TTCaWee1

Nov 26!! 1pm EST!!


----------



## Disneybaby26

November 21st 8:30am!!

16 days...11hours...18 minutes....LOL


----------



## pdxmom

Hi ladies just wanted to update u girls.. Had my dr app today...for the first time did I hear my lil beans heartbeat...it was just precious...all Gud...I've been sick as a dog so my dr have me some med( whose name I've forgotten ) in combination with b6 and zofran...fx ill b better soon an more in shape to talk to I girls ....

Nikki I'm sorry to read about your finger...hope u recover soon Hun...

Julie awesome bump...:)

Rachel such a cute bump uve got goin on there :)

Kara I'm sure ur gonna pop soon but it sure does look like uve got a little someone in there :)


----------



## TTCaWee1

I'm so jealous of the gender scans!!!! I want to know now!!! My doc won't do the anatomy scan until I am 20 weeks. No sooner. Hmmph. 

Glad you got to hear the hb Sonia! Such a relief after your history. I hope you feel better soon!!

I am soooo itchy! And my belly popped out more overnight. Everyone at work was commenting on how much my belly is out. Even with my scrubs on! I love it though. I think my boobs have stopped growing which isn't horrible I guess. Maybe they won't get as stretched out and deflated.


----------



## goldstns

I am at the every week doc apts. AHHH its so real. At tomorrows apt I will schedule for my next/last ultrasound scan. She wants it the week before thanksgiving. I believe at that point we will get information about how big baby is and if I will be able to do it without induction/c-section. 

Otherwise, i have my shower Saturday... getting so real!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Well ladies I had my first scan/appointment this morning!!!!!

When I first got there and checked in the woman said "you probably aren't going to be able to do the sono today" I immediatlely got bitchy without meaning too. I said "Uh..what?" Something about my BlueChoice insurance. I said "My husband who commutes took off today to be here." and she said "let me talk to the supervisor" So she comes back and says they will do it, but if for some reason my insurance doesn't cover it, they will send me a bill. Great. That's probably $900. 

So after I sit back down the nurse pokes her head out and said it's because my pregnancy hadn't been "confirmed" yet, so the Sono wasn't considered a "OB" thing (not sure of her exact wording) but she said "you should be fine!" *CONFUSING!* So I may or may not end up with an extremely expensive bill for this sono. 

They did an internal. My doctors office has a huge flat screen TV mounted in front of the chair you are in. I saw the baby right away. She (the US tech) was measuring and moving around. Then she said "There's the heart beat!" and i'm trying hard to see it on the screen and then it played out loud. 154 beats per minute. I choked up big time. It's finally real. :cloud9:

So all is well. I'm measuring a day ahead at 7+3 and my due date is still 6/22. We talked to the doc for awhile and then they did a pelvic.

Because it was discovered when I was in highschool that I had Mirtral Valve Prolapse, they are sending me to a Cardiologist to make sure all is well with that. Great. 

So.. Next scan is December 10th! I think they may be doing the NT Scan then. 

I'm so happy!!!! (and relieved) :happydance:


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

PS. I will post the pic when I get home! I am at work and have a lunch meeting so I can't do it until I get home! Doesn't look like much right now ! =]


----------



## morganwhite7

Ooh yay Nikki how exciting!!! 

Sonia- Phenergan by any chance? I got a script last time at my last appt.. much easier on your belly ;)

And in case I haven't said it enough Cassidy- my scan is THIS THURSDAY!!! :cloud9:


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Yay Morgan!!!! I'm so excited for you!!! 
I dreamt last night it was a girl for me. I'm so hoping it's right.


----------



## asmcsm

Another pukey morning for me, yipee....I just want to fast forward to 12weeks. Or at least past the sickness. My next apt is Nov 22nd (10+5)though I believe that they will be only using the Doppler and taking my blood for the screening. They'll be giving me the order for the NT scan which I have to go to the next town to do. Hoping I'll be able to get in there quickly and won't have to wait long to see our little babe. 

Yay for all these scans! Glad things went well Britt!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

So sorry you are feeling bad Ashlee. It truely is the worst!!


----------



## TTCaWee1

Awesome Britt! Glad all is well in there!!


----------



## morganwhite7

I can't wait to see your little bean Britt!!! Trust me, I got a $843 bill and almost pooped my pants, but called and got it all taken care of. The pregnancy "confirmation" scan should def be included as a basic service. Congrats again, can't wait to see the pics!! :) :) :)

Yeah sorry Ashlee that it's so crappy.. Idk if you have been using the Zofran but it really works wonders! I am still puking.. Here I am at almost 16 weeks and still it happens every stinkin morning!!! Hoping it goes away for you.. But somehow I've made it going from 5.5 to 16 weeks (just like last pregnancy) with MS every morning.. It will get better someday I promise!! Crackers and ginger ale girlie- you can dooo itttt!!! ;)


----------



## Disneybaby26

Happy Birthday, Morgan!!! So exited for Thursday for you!!!

Britt- so glad to see that all is well!! Yay for a little bean heartbeat!! :)

Ash- I'm so sorry you're not feeling well, hang in there Hun!

Sonia- happy to hear from you!! Hope the meds work soon and you're feeling better in no time!!


----------



## morganwhite7

Thanks Kara.. We're having a "thanksgiving" party this weekend (since we'll be on vaca this year) for mine & my gma's birthdays and also going to do something to reveal the gender so that will be fun! What's a better bday present than thanksgiving food!?! I'm so excited if you can't tell ;)


----------



## asmcsm

Thanks ladies, I think I'm paying today for my day of no symptoms yesterday...and unfortunately I couldn't call in to work today because boss' daughter had tonsils taken out so she's not here and other girl called in as well :? so I got screwed...and on the day I feel the worst ugh


----------



## asmcsm

PS I just thought it was funny because I noticed while looking at this page...

Rachel - 17+2
Kara - 16+2
Morgan 15+2
Me - 8+2
Britt- 7+2

what are the odds we'd all be "X"weeks + 2days


----------



## Cowgirl07

Julie-I used to drive everywhere by myself, but after I had some issues after getting lost in Kansas City. I just don't do it anymore. Besides if I went there for a physic I think my husband would think I'm nutty.


----------



## asmcsm

5weeks and 8weeks...I have a tiny bloat bump but overall not too much change
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 35.8 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Cowgirl07

Ashlee-Awe!


----------



## RobertRedford

Adorable bloat bump Ashlee!!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Morgan - How did you get that bill fixed? Just wondering what I should say if I DO get a bill that much! 

Ashlee- SO STRANGE! we are all +2 days! Crazy!


----------



## TTCaWee1

I see a little bump there!!


----------



## asmcsm

Thanks ladies, I'm fairly sure it's all bloat lol but it makes the sickness easier to deal with imagining it's an actual baby bump


----------



## morganwhite7

asmcsm said:


> PS I just thought it was funny because I noticed while looking at this page...
> 
> Rachel - 17+2
> Kara - 16+2
> Morgan 15+2
> Me - 8+2
> Britt- 7+2
> 
> what are the odds we'd all be "X"weeks + 2days

Does that mean all you girls go up a week every Sunday too?! That's too cool!
P.s. Cute bumpie :)

And Britt- It was for my emergency room bills.. I guess since a special radiology dept reviewed my scans, that was what the fee was for. I usually just don't see the bill since the OB covers that all, but since it was the ER it was a bit different. But I called in and explained that it was a "necessary" scan, not "just because" (like yours- everyone NEEDS a viability scan!!). It is covered by most insurances I assume, esp bc I know I have the crappiest kind being part medicaid! I pay for only some things. Most are free. But either way even with regular insurance it would just be a co-pay, not that full bill. Trust me like I said I almost fainted when I saw the price tag!!! Just explain it was necessary is what I'm trying to say LOL ;)


----------



## pdxmom

Ashlee bloat or bump bcos we know what in there its sooo soo cute :)

Britt Congratulations on a gud scan...is soo wonderful right :happydance:

Feeling alil better today..the meds were unisom + b6 and zofran...ive not yet taken the zofran...took 2 tabs of unisom last night with b6 and slept till 11:30 this morning....without feeling sick...oh i also bought the sea bands yday and i dono if its the meds or the bands...but sth is working and i like tht :) ....my first trimester scan is scheduled for nov 19th @ 8:30 am....2 weeks to go and ill b in 2nd trimester .... woohooo :yipee:


----------



## Disneybaby26

asmcsm said:


> PS I just thought it was funny because I noticed while looking at this page...
> 
> Rachel - 17+2
> Kara - 16+2
> Morgan 15+2
> Me - 8+2
> Britt- 7+2
> 
> what are the odds we'd all be "X"weeks + 2days

This is so funny and so strange!! LOL Sunday is all of our swing days, I love Sundays!

Monthly doc appt tomorrow for heartbeat and AFP testing for neural tube defects....borrrrring.... :)...little does the doctor know, I can listen to bubba whenever I want!!


----------



## jury3

Sonia-So glad the little bean is still doing great! I'm so excited for you :) 10 weeks!

Britt-Yay! I'm so glad you got to see the little one! Hopefully you can relax a little now :)

Cassidy-My scan is Nov 23rd, will hopefully find out the genders! We have a doc apt the 18th, but no scan that day. 

The week of the 18th is going to be so busy for us! 
Mon-Doc apt
Tues-our first multiples class
Wed-a c-section class
Sat-Gender/4D scan!

I'm pretty sure I'm starting to feel the babies move around. No kicks or anything like that, but the lump thing Rachel had mentioned has been happening. I get a lump on the left of my belly button and if I rub it, it goes away. So cool! Can't wait for kicks!

Had a horrible day at work yesterday. I feel like I just can't win...I'm behind bc I've been sick and bc the demands are crazy this year. Every year with this district has been hard for me, but this year is by far the worst. People are rude. I think I'm going to try and transfer next year even though it will be a pay cut...I literally cried a lot yesterday. I'm just tired of hating my job!


----------



## frsttimemama

Ashlee, so cute! I can definitely tell. :) Hope you feel better soon!

Julie, how awesome! I loved that. We played that game a lot. Enjoy it; you'll miss it. I do. :)

Sonia, glad you're feeling better! 

Hope the rest of you are also doing well!


----------



## wavescrash

22 weeks today :) Apparently had another little growth spurt. SPD is ridiculously painful and annoying. 18 weeks to go, roughly. I go back for my next appointment in 16 days.
 



Attached Files:







21weeks-2.jpg
File size: 32.7 KB
Views: 2









22weeks-1.jpg
File size: 30.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## MrsAmk

Happy gender scan day Morgan!!! What time is it at??? SO excited for you!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

yes Morgan!! So excited for you..

and because I realized I never posted it.. here is my little bean
 



Attached Files:







FirstSono7Weeks3Days.jpg
File size: 23.3 KB
Views: 8


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Well I had nearly a week of feeling PRETTY good. I think that's over. 

I can't eat. I'm literally starving/feel faint, but when I put food to my lips I gag and can't eat. It's the worst thing in the entire world because being hungry just makes the nausea worst. I can't even drink water without feeling sick. I know I'm dehydrated. I woke up today with a kicking headache.


----------



## MrsAmk

Cute picture!! So sorry about the sickness, i seriously cant imagine :( Have you tried coconut water? It's full of potassium to get you hydrated.


----------



## morganwhite7

Morning girls! Big BIG day for me! 5:30 EST! And don't worry bc you'll know within the hour I'm sure!!! I will prob have to make it short & sweet because all of both of our families are coming to the scan. I guess there are 4 big screens and it accommodates 30 people so we invited a few spectators! Also attached the baby girl outfit I bought a few weeks back, was admiring it this morning.. And some belly shots from the morning too! Pardon me- hope no ones minds lol. My belly button totally will not go back inside, can't wait til it really pops haha! Again I am SO excited, but nervous/anxious, girls!!! :) :) :)

Waves- Wow I can't believe how far along you are.. Does she move around all day now? Looks like she moved up a bit this week too! So cute. Love the belly button, mine is starting to show through shirts now too lol :dohh:

Britt- Beautiful little bean! Isn't is just so amazing to see?! And I'm so sorry about the sickness.. there really isn't an insta-fix for it (besides Zofran!!) but you haaave to try and keep hydrated!! I tried to live off of Gatorade and chicken broth. They say saltines work wonders, too! Good luck and I promise it WILL go away at some point. 15/16 weeks for me both times! 

This week is the first since 5.5 weeks that I HAVEN'T puked before I left for work!! Praise the Lord!!! :cloud9:

P.s. I will ship that precious outfit to one of you pink mommies if it's a boy ;)
 



Attached Files:







IMG_9545.jpg
File size: 39.9 KB
Views: 5









IMG_2288.jpg
File size: 38 KB
Views: 5









IMG_5203.jpg
File size: 40.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Cowgirl07

Morgan you are so cute!! 
Britt-Look at that bean


----------



## Disneybaby26

Gender Day!!!!! Eeeek, Morgan!!! I'm so excited for you!!! :)


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

You look adorable Morgan! So excited for the scan!! 

Thanks for the tips.. we have chicken broth at home but literally the thought of EVERYTHING makes me grossed out. I hope this not being able to eat phase passes soon. It's not good. =[ But i'll hit 15 weeks the very last week of december, so hopefully going into the new year, I feel a lot better!!! (hopefully by Christmas!!)


----------



## asmcsm

Britt such a cute little bean! I wish mine would have been that big when I saw it. The sickness definitely sucks :? I've been eating otter crackers because they're small and don't require much chewing plus less salty that saltines. And my FIL made me a soup using ginger in it that has been wonderful. One of the only things I can eat on the bad days.

Morgan your cute little bump! It looks way bigger from the front view than the side lol. Can't wait to hear about the gender scan!


----------



## morganwhite7

^It's really low that's for sure.. Not much of a rounded bump yet but it's rock hard at the bottom now.

One hour til I leave for the dentist.. then feeding/letting my pup out, picking up the Hubbs, getting quick lunch, and then having a LIFE ALTERING scan! Haha I just can't get over the fact that it will be so real. These last 2 days I have kind of done a 180 though, since it's so close, and have enjoyed NOT knowing who this little person is exactly. Enjoy the suspense (not that I can talk, paying out of pocket bc I can't wait 4 more weeks LOL) because once you know the next thing you'll want is he/she in your arms! And we've got a while for that! Haha holy moly see look at me blabbering. I am one ball of anxiousness/excitement today lol.

P.s. My OB said it is alright to go ahead and have my wisdom teeth pulled while pregnant. The surgeon (I've been on and off the phone faxing crap all morning) said that they do it during pregnancy, but will use the anesthesia that DOESN'T put you to sleep, just numbs the crap outta you. And if I wait til after they can put me to "sleep" or in a high stupor, you know laughing gas and all. They want me to go ahead and do it now seeing as my insurance expires after my 6 week post-partum appt. What do you think- is that ok? Also they're taking x-rays today but double lead vesting me.. does that sound ok? Ik the docs approve jw your takes on it all. Want to do whats healthiest for little bean.


----------



## asmcsm

You'll be fine with the stuff that just numbs the crap out of you. That's how I did it and I turned out better off than most who went under. No throwing up and feeling crappy and no chipmunk cheeks. And I recovered a lot faster too. Slept for a couple hours after but then was up and about for the next few days. You'll be A-okay. Also wouldn't worry too much about the x-Ray if they're double vesting you. I'm sure they've dealt with many pregnant women and know what they're doing.


----------



## Cowgirl07

I agree with Ashlee-I got mine out under numbing-didn't get sick just a little bit of swelling and I felt almost normal after sleeping the rest of the day. The only sucky thing was the diet. But I was back to normal food in about a week.


----------



## morganwhite7

Thanks so much girls!! I'll tell them I'm alright to go ahead and do it then. Leaving work in just a moment OH MA GAWSH! 

Lol talk to you all later! <3


----------



## MrsAmk

Cannot wait!!!!! lol I am as excited for you as if it were me going in


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Me too!!!! I can't wait to know!


----------



## wavescrash

morganwhite7 said:


> Waves- Wow I can't believe how far along you are.. Does she move around all day now? Looks like she moved up a bit this week too! So cute. Love the belly button, mine is starting to show through shirts now too lol :dohh:

Me either! I honestly can't tell. I have an anterior placenta and her movements are still very cushioned. Everyone I've talked to that had an anterior placenta said they felt constant movement closer to 24/25 weeks so I'm assuming as time goes on, I'll feel her more often. Some days I don't remember feeling anything. I don't recall feeling anything yesterday but at work today, I felt some low jabs that were pretty uncomfortable lol. But they were so welcomed because I had been worried about the lack of movement I was feeling. Like most babes, I feel her more at night. Definitely feeling her more as the days pass. I just can't wait until it's the constant movements I remember from previous pregnancies. Damn anterior placenta :/

I'm carrying her super low but my bump does look a little higher to me this week as well. I swear, every week another co-worker comments about how I've "popped". I feel like I'm popping every week now lol.

I had my wisdom teeth removed (not while pregnant though) with just novocaine (sp?). They just gave me a ton of shots of that and I didn't feel a thing.

Saw on FB you're having a girl! Congrats & welcome to the club ;) I can't remember for sure but I'm pretty certain I predicted girl for you based on the skull shape. So exciting for you guys!


----------



## jury3

Morgan-First of all, HAPPY LATE BIRTHDAY!!!! I wasn't online at all on your bday and missed it! 
Second of all, CONGRATS ON THE BABY GIRL!!!! I'm so excited for you!!! 
Yay for not puking finally! I definitely think your belly has popped!

Britt-Sorry you're so sick :( Can you ask for medicine from your doc? You've got to do something so you can eat and drink....I didn't eat or drink a lot for a few weeks though, I'm pretty sure it's normal. Just do what you can and hang in there! It won't last forever!


----------



## morganwhite7

I've got an anterior placenta too we just found out! Def feeling tiny pokes but nothing regular or forceful yet lol. 

Pretty positive she is........ Marley Willow White <3
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 35.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## wavescrash

Lovely name :)

Welcome to the annoying anterior placenta club :/


----------



## brunettebimbo

Congratulations Morgan!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Awwwww Congrats Morgan! I'm hoping for a sweet girl myself!

Julie- I could ask for medicine, but i'm not nauseous. It's strange. It's just like terrible food aversions. When I bring ANYTHING to my lips I can't eat it. What I do eat, I have to force. I've lost a pound and half so far this week. I'm not worried though because I had a couple lbs to lose any way.


----------



## goldstns

well things are getting SO real!

Shower tomorrow!! YAY!

We got Alia's mattress in the mail from a friend yesterday... so just put it in her crib. I did a TON of nesting yesterday and cleaned ALL of her stuff (clothing/toys/blankets..) . So after the shower all I have to do is stuff from the shower. 

My HOPES are to have EVERYTHING in order before thanks giving, so then all I have to do is doc apts (since they are weekly at minimum, not sure if I told you because of the GD and insulin im considered high risk) and pack the hospital bag.

This weekend is the shower, and my bestie is coming in from AZ for it (she is preggo w/#2). So I told her sunday she is going to come with me to babier r us and help me get everything I need for nursing (like nip pads, creams, bra's...). Then next sat we are going to 2 of our co-workers houses to go through there baby stuff (they are giving it to us for free!). Then that evening we will do our last shopping spree at babies r us to complete what we need for Alia (I believe I have everything for me...like pads...). Following weekend will be a nesting weekend of cleaning and setting up all her stuff!! Then turkey week! After turkey week will be pack hospital bag and LOTS of apts!

PS. we have a US set up for wed! if all looks good that will be our last US. If anything looks wrong Doc said she is sending me to get a US with a high risk facility. HOPEFULLY all is good! I believe doc will fill us in on anything we need to know about her birth.. like if we need to be induced or C, because of the GD.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Wow Nikki! It's coming down to the wire for you!!!!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Wow Nikki, she will be here so soon!


----------



## asmcsm

Yay Nikki! So exciting she's going to be here soon! 

Ugh not a good morning for me. Woke up and felt fine since I actually had solid sleep last night without feeling sick but as soon as I sat up that changed. Went out and sat on the couch and asked hubby for a glass of water and as soon as I took a gulp knew it was all bad. I started salivating a ton and dry heaving a little. Went in the bathroom to spit out the abundance of saliva and threw up instead. Fortunately the water I drank made it a little less harsh but still no bueno.


----------



## morganwhite7

Yes Ashlee I know what you mean.. sometimes I will take ONE bite too many (multiple occasions lately) and have to nonchalantly spit it into a napkin before I puke it all back up! Exactly like what you were saying, you start to salivate insanely and you're like- OK this is NOT gonna be good! LOL. I hope you feel better.. It will go away one day sweets, it's just getting through the roughhh beginning that is hardest! I promise once you're through it will be smooth sailing!! Keep hydrated! (or try lol)

P.s. I think I remember you being the crocheter..... I am going to buy yarn/hooks at lunch (have NO IDEA what I'm doing/looking for). I think I want THICK yarn and soft too. Also Michael's or Joann's? I have both within 5 miles!


----------



## asmcsm

Yea it definitely sucks. That's the first time where I had no control over throwing up, it just happened. Feeling better after though.

I just bought the little package of different sized hooks at walmart. They have most sized you'll need no matter what size yarn. Whatever pattern you find should tell you what size hook and yarn you should need for it. I'm more partial to michaels just because Joann's pissed me off while I was trying to do wedding stuff, everyone was so unhelpful there. But they both have good selection.


----------



## morganwhite7

LOL I just read a million reviews on how terrible their customer service is, too. 

But thanks!! :)


----------



## asmcsm

Lol yea Joann's is one of those places that you have to go in knowing exactly what you want because they suck at helping you lol


----------



## RobertRedford

Joannes is the worst, but i love their coupons. I always get 20% off when I go!


----------



## Cowgirl07

The joann's in Dubuque isn't bad but I think they are all grandmas working there. But a family friend owns the local sewing shop so if I need help I usually go there.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

So if when I went to my doctors appointment they said the baby was measuring ahead by one day, would I still go by my original "weeks" .. example.. on 11/5 I was 7+2 but the scan measured the baby at 7+3 so do I start going by that, or do I keep going with what I was? Only curious becuase I'd be 8 weeks on Saturday instead of Sunday if I went off the measurements. It's a dumb question because it's only one day, but I'm just curious! lol.


----------



## jury3

Boo for being sick Ashlee! 

Nikki-So exciting! We have to do everything early bc we are high risk too. Baby showers in Dec/Jan and my bags will be backed around that time was well. I'm so excited for you! What are you doing for maternity leave? Will you take off before the birth or just wait it out? I really have a feeling I will end up on bedrest before hand, so I'm assuming I'll be off before lol I'll be surprised if I make it!

I think I am starting to feel better...I don't want to jinx it! However, my uterus hurts. I wouldn't at all call the pain cramps, it's just uncomfortable and annoying. I've been sitting in this rolly chair that is too high and can't be adjusted. Everytime I have to get up for something it hurts a little...or at least is annoying. I probably need to drink more water and get some rest. It's been a busy week and not enough water or sleep...
DW's bday is this weekend. We are going to do some baby stuff, work on the room mainly. We have a fancy double date planned for tomorrow night at the Melting Pot. I really need some sleep and relaxation!


----------



## jury3

Britt-I have no idea...I say pick what you want! I got lucky and mine have measured exactly on time so far, so I didn't have to change anything lol


----------



## Cowgirl07

Julie-I hope you guys have a nice relaxing weekend for her birthday!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

hmmm true.. they didn't change my due date, so i'm wondering if I should keep going with my original.. meaning I wouldn't be 8 weeks until sunday.


----------



## RobertRedford

Julie, I LOVE the melting pot! yum. Have a great weekend.


----------



## morganwhite7

I love the Melting Pot MORE!!! Lol we have one here at Easton (the shopping center near our offices) and I thought they were just in Ohio! Enjoy Julie- I'm jealous! :)

P.s. I got the sweetest, softest yarn and a 5.5m hook ("I" hook?) and am having a girl from work help me get started. She's a pro, so hopefully I'll be on my way to a pretty blanket by tonight. So excited!


----------



## Cowgirl07

The closest Melting Pot is an hour and a half away I have never been there.


----------



## asmcsm

Britt, I was measuring a day behind but I'm still going with my original date because its not uncommon to measure off at the beginning and also I know when I O'd.

My abdomen is so sore today...feels like I've been doing loads of crunches which, let's face it, definitely hasn't been happening.


----------



## clynn11

If you know when you O'd i'd just go by that date. A LOT of women have no clue when they O'd when they find out they are pregnant so doctors go by LMP and the average O day. But if you know when you O'd i'd definitely go by that date. I know I will when I get pregnant lol.


----------



## clynn11

Morgan I just think it's so amazing that you just found out it's Marley inside your little belly when in the beginning of this pregnancy you were so worried she wasn't going to stick. So amazing what life can bring you through all the ups and downs. 

I'm really so happy for you all :) You all deserve it so much and are going to be such amazing mamas. I hope to join you all in the ranks someday SOON! :)


----------



## TTCaWee1

I've measured ahead every time but my due date has stayed the same based off my lmp. I think measurements matter more once you are closer to delivery.


----------



## MrsAmk

So thrilled for you Morgan!!! Question for you, do you still have a boy nursery, or did you change it after you lost him? I havent touched a thing in Silas' room, and I dont know if I even want to.


----------



## morganwhite7

We actually moved since then and boxed everything up of his. Once we move AGAIN to wherever we'll live for a while (our lease is up next July) then we'll make a baby girl room. We have lots of his special things we'll keep/frame but lot of gifts from my registry- bottles, binky's, bath/nursery/nursing stuff that we will use for our girl. But it will definitely hurt my heart to open those boxes again. I'd like to think he wouldn't mind sharing with his sister ;)


----------



## TTCaWee1

Hey ladies! 

Got home a bit ago from a couple days away at a work conference....blahhhh. That's why I've been posting randomly. 

Anyways, I'm so excited for you Morgan that you found out what your little one is. What a wonderful bday present! I have 2.5 weeks till we find out!! 

I have been feeling baby every day!! I think it had hiccups earlier because they were consistently spread out pops that felt like bubbles. I LOVE it!! I can't wait until the jabs get stronger. I think I've mostly been feeling rolling and turning but who knows. We went to the movies the other night and this baby was moving all over the place. I think from me laughing so much. Poor thing couldn't sleep! We went to buy buy baby while we were away and I got my little gift bag and scanned a few things. We don't have a store in Charleston. And I'm going back home in a week so I'm going to hit up h&m for some cute baby clothes while I'm there :) 

Hope you are all doing well!


----------



## Disneybaby26

Morgan- I looooove the name!! And I touch my belly constantly, it's funny!

Brit- if you measure within 5 days of LMP, they will use LMP as your due date so I just use that so I have the same timeline as the doc!

Just traded in the 2010 murano I bought in April for a brand new 2013 Rogue! Only increased my monthy payment be 20$, booyah!!


----------



## Disneybaby26

So glad you are starting to feeling better, Julie!!!

Rachel- yay for starting the registry and feeling baby move more consistantly!! :) so fun!

Nikki- enjoy your baby shower Hun!! You're getting to close to holding that little girl!!


----------



## MrsAmk

Disneybaby26 said:


> Morgan- I looooove the name!! And I touch my belly constantly, it's funny!
> 
> Brit- if you measure within 5 days of LMP, they will use LMP as your due date so I just use that so I have the same timeline as the doc!
> 
> Just traded in the 2010 murano I bought in April for a brand new 2013 Rogue! Only increased my monthy payment be 20$, booyah!!

I love my Rogue!! How do you like the more compact size?


----------



## MrsAmk

morganwhite7 said:


> We actually moved since then and boxed everything up of his. Once we move AGAIN to wherever we'll live for a while (our lease is up next July) then we'll make a baby girl room. We have lots of his special things we'll keep/frame but lot of gifts from my registry- bottles, binky's, bath/nursery/nursing stuff that we will use for our girl. But it will definitely hurt my heart to open those boxes again. I'd like to think he wouldn't mind sharing with his sister ;)

Yea we have the whole nursery set up still for a boy....green walls with trees and baby deer, etc. It's not too girly so if its boy we re good to go, otherwise I dont know what I will do.


----------



## Disneybaby26

MrsAmk said:


> Disneybaby26 said:
> 
> 
> Morgan- I looooove the name!! And I touch my belly constantly, it's funny!
> 
> Brit- if you measure within 5 days of LMP, they will use LMP as your due date so I just use that so I have the same timeline as the doc!
> 
> Just traded in the 2010 murano I bought in April for a brand new 2013 Rogue! Only increased my monthy payment be 20$, booyah!!
> 
> I love my Rogue!! How do you like the more compact size?Click to expand...

I pick it up on Monday so well see!! Haha! So glad you like it! I'm looking forward to it, I looooove the Murano but it was def a little big for me and I figured having a new car with warranty and everything was better with baby coming. I think the rogue will be the perfect size, and better on gas too!!


----------



## morganwhite7

Oops double post!


----------



## morganwhite7

clynn11 said:


> Morgan I just think it's so amazing that you just found out it's Marley inside your little belly when in the beginning of this pregnancy you were so worried she wasn't going to stick. So amazing what life can bring you through all the ups and downs.

Cass- Awww I was just having a moment and read that and it really made me extra thankful. You're right- we didn't even know if she was gonna stick just a few months ago and it's easy to get caught up in crap! Haha the docs kept telling us "she just doesn't wanna move out!" when I was bleeding around her. Lil soldier bean! 

I hope you get your rainbow soon.. Ik it's coming- just a matter of time!! And I'm gonna buy you out of headbands lol I loved a pink vintage-y looking one that was sold.. Will you make more of the same one? And thanks again.. I'm so excited for this lil mama!! :)

Molly- Maybe a woodlands (add some owls and other girls things lol) theme? Haha


----------



## clynn11

Oh I don't know if there will ever be any headbands that are exactly the same, but I have new supplies coming in constantly and feel like i'm just getting better and better at making them so there is definitely cute stuff to come :) :)

And of course you ladies will get rockin' deals ;)


----------



## asmcsm

Aww Rachel, too sweet. I can't wait till I can feel my peanut. Crazy to think he/she is already moving in there but so tiny that I can't feel 

Kara-woohoo for new car! DH and I have been talking about selling his truck and getting a more compact SUV like a rav4 or a car

Cassidy I wish I knew if I was having a girl cuz those headbands are too cute! I'd get them for myself if headbands didn't cause huge headaches for me


----------



## Cowgirl07

I hope we have a baby girl sometime so I can buy a ton of the headbands Cassidy!


----------



## asmcsm

9 weeks today woohoo! Finally in the fetal stage! Probably going for a prenatal massage today or tomorrow morning since the resort we're at offers them...my back could use it


----------



## Disneybaby26

Happy 9 weeks Ash!! Enjoy mama!!


----------



## clynn11

Eeeeek all your pregnancies are going by so fast. So many of you are inching your way up to the half way mark!!!! Sooo exciting!! Lots of gender results coming up, I can't wait :) :)


----------



## jury3

Nikki-30 weeks!
Waves-22 1/5 weeks!
Rachel-18 weeks!
Kara-17 weeks!
Morgan-16 weeks!
Me-15 weeks tomorrow!
Molly-12 weeks tomorrow!
Sonia-10 1/2 weeks!
Ashlee-9 weeks!
Britt-8 weeks!

So exciting we are all moving right along!


----------



## asmcsm

Thanks Kara! It does seem like time's rolling right along for all of us. Can't believe that in one week I'll be 1/4 of the way through. 

Got a text from my grandma saying she got my tiny little cashew a couple blankies lol. Can't wait to see him/her again


----------



## Disneybaby26

17 Weeks!! I think my bump is finally comingggggg!!:happydance:
 



Attached Files:







photo (16).jpg
File size: 25.6 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Cowgirl07

Disneybaby26 said:


> 17 Weeks!! I think my bump is finally comingggggg!!:happydance:

So cute!!


----------



## asmcsm

Awww cute little bump!


----------



## jury3

You're so thin! lol Definitely starting to show more though. It seems like a lot of women really pop after they hit 20 weeks, so I'm sure your time is coming! Not too far away!


----------



## Disneybaby26

Thanks girls! Went and bought 3 pairs of mat pants and a bunch of shirts from old navy today. Screw that Bella band, these mat jeans are glorious!!


----------



## clynn11

You're sooooo tiny Kara and so cute! You're definitely getting a little bump, you're probably gonna be one of those women that literally BAM! all of a sudden you're totally noticeably pregnant. I can't believe how tiny you are though!! Lucky lol.


----------



## Disneybaby26

Aweeee haha. Thanks Cass!! I'm working hard to grow my belly and not my ass!! Hehe bought some great prenatal work out DVDs and a stability ball, lovinggggg them!!


----------



## clynn11

Baby is the size of an onion!!!! So cool! Can't wait till everyone knows the sex and decides on names so we can refer to them as he/she/their name instead of 'them' or 'baby' lol! So excited to watch you all become mommies and grow! You better stick around after the little ones are here or i'll be extremely sad :(


----------



## Cowgirl07

I agree with Cassidy-I can't imagine what it would be like if you ladies left!


----------



## Disneybaby26

I couldn't go anywhere!! Haha, I need you ladies for support and questions and I'd miss knowing about all your lives terribly! Even hubs asks about you girls!!

For a boy we are pretty locked on Jayson ("jayce") Patrick. The girl name changes every 4 minutes....we like Brooklyn and Anabelle, but the latest is Kaylee...10 more sleeps until we know!! :)


----------



## Cowgirl07

I love the name Jayson! Only 10 more, that's so exciting it has gone so fast for me anyway.


----------



## Disneybaby26

Pretty fast for us too!! Even after being miserable in the first tri, that seems like it was such a long time ago now!! A welcome distant memory!! Haha


----------



## asmcsm

Yay! Can't wait for you to find out! I still think boy though :)


----------



## jury3

Lol Kara, DW always asks how everyone is doing too. Definitely won't go anywhere, I need to stay up to date on everyone else too!


----------



## wavescrash

UGH all of a sudden tonight I've got horrible hip and flank pain so I'm thinking I had a UTI (that I didn't even realize I had) that started up toward my kidneys. So painful.

In exciting news, I felt the strongest movements from Leah yet today. OH felt her move for the first time as well.


----------



## clynn11

Awwww that's so exciting Amanda!!!! Not the pain... ;) lol I hope that gets better soon <3


----------



## wavescrash

:)

Thanks lady <3


----------



## clynn11

What about everyone else?? Have you guys felt any noticeable movements???


----------



## brunettebimbo

Feeling them move is amazing. :)


----------



## morganwhite7

Urghh just woke up.. Half asleep & do nottttt wanna go to work- I hate Mondays!!! Lol :coffee:

But I have been feeling lots of little squirms, nothing too regular but def movement! Was using my doppler lastnight and she always seems to hate it. I find HB a bit to the right and if I leave the probe there long enough I can feel little feet on the left! I love it! Usually only when I'm laying flat can I feel anything though.

Oh and I now have an entire plastic storage bin fulllll of books and socks and little rompers- so exciting!!! Saturday we saw family and they had lots of gifts and then we went shopping after. I'm lovin buying for girl. I just keep pulling all her things out and looking at em them refolding them.. And doing it again 30 mins later lol. 
Little Miss Marley is so spoiled already! :)


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Good morning ladies! Was just checking in...wasn't on all weekend. I try to stay off the grid a bit on the weekends. Glad everyone is well!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Morgan-I would totally do that! I already dig out my baby stuff and just wish.
Amanda-Yay I am glad he got to feel her, that is so awesome!


----------



## asmcsm

Just got done with my prenatal massage...it felt ahhhhmazing! The girl that did it was pregnant too lol


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

That's great Ashlee! How has your MS been? Mine went away for awhile but today I feel like it's coming back. UGH.


----------



## asmcsm

Mines been hanging around in the morning but I bought this organic ginger tea that's been helping. Though I'm still getting some food aversion. Meat in particular.

So crazy, I found out a girl that I used to work with is pregnant. She got married almost exactly one month after we did. Apparently she miscarried about the same time I did and we both had to go through that while planning our weddings. But now she's 4 weeks and freaking out because of last time. She's already got ms at 4 weeks though so I think she'll be fine. Just crazy to think we both basically went through the same exact thing just a month apart and never knew the other did.


----------



## Cowgirl07

I guess you never know anyone else's struggles. I hope all goes well for her.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

wow, Ashlee. That's nuts.

That's why i'm a tiny bit apprehensive about announcing on facebook once my work knows. I have one friend that I know for a fact was starting to TTC when they got married, and they got married in May. I feel like it may hurt her to see, but at the same time, we are happy and can't wait to announce to everyone. So tired of it being a secret!


----------



## goldstns

We had an amazing shower for Alia this past saturday. It was very warm and I felt very loved and supported. It was beyond perfect! She got most of her needs. This Saturday we will be going threw a few co-workers stuff and one last trip to babies r us and Id say we are done. Also, my besty from AZ came in town for the shower with her 18 month old.... SO FUN! DH was so good with him and we are so ready for MISS ALIA! However, we did lean a lot about what we need for baby proofing this house. 

However, we ended up in labor and delivery on Friday evening because I hadn't felt Alia kick in 24 hours and they wanted me to come in for a stress test on her. Turned out she was just fine and most likely turned to face my back which made her kicks feel different and in the back of me. It is also good because thats they way we want her for delivery. So all was good. 

We have a US on wed, hopefully the last until we see her in real life. I only say that because doc said it will be the last unless they see something wrong and will want a high risk US done. So I hope all is good! Doc might also give me more info on her opinion about the pregnancy because of the GD.


----------



## asmcsm

Well the only reason I found out about her was because her SIL announced it on Facebook without her permission! She said that they were wanting to wait but apparently some family members got too excited. So she ended up posting after that and saying she was. I would be pissed!!


----------



## Cowgirl07

I am glad she is okay Nikki! She is just getting ready for her grand appearance!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Sounds like you had a great shower Nikki, and so glad the stress test was okay!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Oh i'd be pissed too!! My mom has told a couple of our family members that I didn't want to know yet. I was like "Mom!!!!" I mean my mom is still going on about HOW EARLY it is (i'm 8+1).. LOL


----------



## morganwhite7

Glad to hear all is well Nikki- I just can't wait to see that precious face!!!!! <3

And ohmagawsh Ashlee.. yeah my MIL did the same.. lol I could have smacked her. Always wished it wouldn't be the classic MIL situation- but sure is turning out to be! :dohh: (she's great and all.. just the control-freak, says how she feels without thinking first type lol)


----------



## jury3

clynn11 said:


> What about everyone else?? Have you guys felt any noticeable movements???

Nothing super noticeable...10 weeks I felt what was like one of them turning over or something. Very strange feeling. More recently I've felt a few lumps where baby b likes to move and sometimes I feel what I am assuming are kicks. I can't wait for the wrestling match that will soon take place...lol

Waves-I hope everything is ok! Definitely need to see the doc though! I'm jealous you are feeling her move so much though!

Nikki-Glad she's ok! Sounds like you are ready for her...as soon as she is developed enough anyway :) I can't wait for our baby showers!

Morgan-We have already agreed to go shopping after our ultrasound on the 23rd, can't wait!

We bought paint this weekend and DW started taping off the room. We should have it painted soon! There is just so much to do! Pick a doula, pick a pediatrician, pick a daycare, pick a newborn photographer...and we are getting ready to meet with the lawyer to set up adoption papers for DW and to start working on a will. Plus we still have to register and prepare the baby room and clean the guest room...aaaahhhhh!!!! lol


----------



## wavescrash

jury3 said:


> Waves-I hope everything is ok! Definitely need to see the doc though! I'm jealous you are feeling her move so much though!

Aw well I don't feel her move nearly as much as others who are as far along as me. Stupid placenta :(


----------



## jury3




----------



## jury3




----------



## clynn11

You're definitely popping Julie!!! How exciting!!!


----------



## TTCaWee1

Cute bump Julie! I must say I'm kinda freaked out by the list of stuff to do you posted....ahhhhhhh! So much to do! Luckily my sister does newborn photography so I've got that one checked off....

How much weight have you all gained? I gained like 4 pounds in the last 2 weeks....I can't see it anywhere but in my belly though so I guess that's good. DH is noticing my belly more and says it grows every day. I feel baby move every day too. I think it's more tumbling and rolling than anything since it's still so small to feel kicks. Oh yeah and I have a confession.....I think we are having a girl. I let one of the docs look at baby the other day and I peeked and saw what looked like a cheeseburger....he knows the sex but knows I don't want to know without DH so he's sworn to secrecy. I didn't tell DH about the u/s bc I don't want to accidentally know its a girl...if it even is. Grrr wish I didn't look!!! But he said all looks well and baby looks nice and healthy. Heart looked good. He looked for a long time at everything. And he's an ultrasound guru. Part of his specialty, so I feel pretty comfortable relaxing a bit. I can't wait until my scan! 2 weeks! I'm going home on Saturday for 5 days so that will help pass the time. 

Well hope you are all doing well!!


----------



## clynn11

Eeeeeeek if you saw what looked like a cheeseburger i'm going to say girl too!!!! Lol How exciting!!!!!


----------



## wavescrash

You definitely grew this last week Julie :)


----------



## wavescrash

TTCaWee1 said:


> Cute bump Julie! I must say I'm kinda freaked out by the list of stuff to do you posted....ahhhhhhh! So much to do! Luckily my sister does newborn photography so I've got that one checked off....
> 
> How much weight have you all gained?

I'm going to do my own newborn pictures but think I'm going to have our wedding photographer do a shoot as well :) We'll see though because she's an on-location photographer and we don't have a nursery as of right now (no plans to have one) so a shoot in our home wouldn't necessarily work. And I think March will be too cold to do an outdoor session but we'll see. I'm definitely going to have her do a maternity shoot for us I think. If this is my last pregnancy, I want some great pictures to look back on since I don't have many from previous pregnancies, you know?

At my 20 week appointment I'd gained 12 lbs total. I go back on the 22nd so we'll see where my weight gain is at then. Our digital scale broke and we haven't replaced it but I'm dying to know where my weight is now. I want to gain, gain, gain.


----------



## TTCaWee1

I've gained 8 pounds so far at 18 weeks. Is that about normal or too much?


----------



## clynn11

My best friend had gained 8lbs at her 12wk aappt. So youre good :) lol


----------



## wavescrash

TTCaWee1 said:


> I've gained 8 pounds so far at 18 weeks. Is that about normal or too much?

If I gained 12 by 20 weeks and my OB had nothing to say about it, I'd imagine you're good :)


----------



## morganwhite7

Wow Julie..... and it begins ;) I can't believe how it has popped! My goodness I just can't imagine what a wrestling match would feel like either! So exciting. What colors did you pick for paint? 

And Waves- We won't have a nursery either until our lease is up and we find somewhere else. I started my registry and picked out a beautiful bassinet that sings, vibrates, rocks, has a mobile, and a storage bin on the bottom. It is so sweet, thought it'd be perfect for beside our bed. It's nice not having to worry about furniture though.. and we have plenty of bottles and binky's, and just plan to get a girlie carseat cover for Jaxon's carseat. It's nice not needing much. 

https://www.target.com/p/simmons-ki...781#prodSlot=medium_1_1&term=simmons+bassinet

Also gonna try the BumGenius All-in-Ones (we still have a million newborn diapers too just in case). Anyone have any insight on those? 

https://www.bumgenius.com/index.php

P.s. Feeling lots of movement this morning.. just finished a peppermint hot chocolate maybe that is the culprit, little Marley has a sugar rush lol. Loving the snow, even though I'm sure it'll be melted by noon. We jammed to christmas music on the radio on the way to work this morning and the trees iced over just look beautiful! I'm so ready for the Holidays!! :)


----------



## goldstns

cassidy- nice O temp trend!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Cute Julie!


----------



## RobertRedford

Julie, you def popped! What a cute baby bump! Are you feeling anything yet?

Rachel, I cant wait to see what the baby is! I have been team boy all along but wouldnt be surprised by a girl!

Ash, a prenatal massage sounds amazing. Glad you got some relax and some time for you :) 

NIkki, how scary but so glad that Alia is well! Has our present arrived yet?



morganwhite7 said:


> Wow Julie..... and it begins ;) I can't believe how it has popped! My goodness I just can't imagine what a wrestling match would feel like either! So exciting. What colors did you pick for paint?
> 
> And Waves- We won't have a nursery either until our lease is up and we find somewhere else. I started my registry and picked out a beautiful bassinet that sings, vibrates, rocks, has a mobile, and a storage bin on the bottom. It is so sweet, thought it'd be perfect for beside our bed. It's nice not having to worry about furniture though.. and we have plenty of bottles and binky's, and just plan to get a girlie carseat cover for Jaxon's carseat. It's nice not needing much.
> 
> https://www.target.com/p/simmons-ki...781#prodSlot=medium_1_1&term=simmons+bassinet
> 
> Also gonna try the BumGenius All-in-Ones (we still have a million newborn diapers too just in case). Anyone have any insight on those?
> 
> https://www.bumgenius.com/index.php
> 
> P.s. Feeling lots of movement this morning.. just finished a peppermint hot chocolate maybe that is the culprit, little Marley has a sugar rush lol. Loving the snow, even though I'm sure it'll be melted by noon. We jammed to christmas music on the radio on the way to work this morning and the trees iced over just look beautiful! I'm so ready for the Holidays!! :)

 Love the bum genius! I like the 4.0's a lot more than the all-in-ones just because I feel that they are easier to clean, you can double stuff them easier, and they're less bulky. I do like all the bum genius products though, except the flip. the're really terrible and leak a ton. If you do buy them, get them from cottonbabies.com. tons of good deals! If you buy a certain amount you get a certain amount free. Plus free inserts, etc.


----------



## clynn11

Thanks Niki!! My temps keep going up so i'm happy right now. I'm sure they'll start going down in a few days and i'll be all pissy! Lol.

Niki, Morgan, and Amanda.. you three should message me your addresses so I can send you some pretty headbands as a gift for the little girlies :) :) Amanda.. you already make headbands I know so you don't have to if you don't want to  Lol


----------



## morganwhite7

Oooh yay thanks Amanda!! I was wondering if you needed to buy extra inserts, I'm so new to it all haha. Also sorry the IUD was so difficult.. but glad you've been so strong through it all and I am still confident that you guys will find a plan to make a little one of your own! I hope you keep sticking around.. when's that next appt? 

And ooh yay Cassidy thank you thank you (and I WANT to buy some stuff to support the biz!!) but will msg you all that :)


----------



## RobertRedford

morganwhite7 said:


> Oooh yay thanks Amanda!! I was wondering if you needed to buy extra inserts, I'm so new to it all haha. Also sorry the IUD was so difficult.. but glad you've been so strong through it all and I am still confident that you guys will find a plan to make a little one of your own! I hope you keep sticking around.. when's that next appt?
> 
> And ooh yay Cassidy thank you thank you (and I WANT to buy some stuff to support the biz!!) but will msg you all that :)

see post on other thread re: appt. I'll pm you the info i sent to emily re: cloth diapers :)


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

you are popping Julie! So cute!


----------



## morganwhite7

Sweet thank ya! And I saw.. sorry it hurt and sorry TTC sucks so freakin bad and that boys just don't get it. He'll mature about it with time and you can approach him later and see how he feels after letting it set in. Enjoy the party of a life that is your 20's and try to keep positive. Do what's best for YOU. Urghh I can't imagine, sending love! :hugs:


----------



## RobertRedford

whoops, I think i emptied my inbox/outbox. I'd get at least 1.5 the amounts of inserts as you do shells. you can double stuff them, and they take twice as long to dry, so its nice to have some handy. CD is time intensive because they take a while to take apart, wash, dry, restuff, etc. But its so worth it!


----------



## morganwhite7

Thank you thank you!! Adding them to my registry :)


----------



## RobertRedford

morganwhite7 said:


> Thank you thank you!! Adding them to my registry :)

:) can you PM me your address? Now that we know its a GIRL! I can send you a gift :)


----------



## morganwhite7

Haha lil miss is just getting spoiled to death by her Cali friends today!! You girls are the best and I could say it a million times- BnB is so awesome.. I love having such wonderful ppl from all over to share this journey with! Will pm :)


----------



## Cowgirl07

Morgan, and Amanda Can I have your addresses too. Just be warned I am a heck of a procrastinator and you may not get your gifts for months.


----------



## MrsAmk

Hey girls! I have home internet again...yay!! lol our old provider sucked so we had some time in between without anything. Posted from my phone on FB, we had our 12 week u/s yesterday. All signs point to boy #2!!


----------



## brunettebimbo

:happydance:


----------



## goldstns

Robert- I haven't gotten anything yet :( can you track it?

UGH... I feel flu like!


----------



## RobertRedford

goldstns said:


> Robert- I haven't gotten anything yet :( can you track it?
> 
> UGH... I feel flu like!

Boo. I'll contact our mail room, I sent it through my work mail system!


----------



## Disneybaby26

Julie - look at that bump just popping right out!!

Rachel- I soooo though boy for you and also, I soooo wish I had someone at work thy could check the baby of whenever they felt like it!! That's so awesome!!

I've gained like 2 pounds and I feel guilty and like its not enough but I eat a bunch so I dunno what's up :( doc didn't say anything at my last appt and i was only up a pound so I'm just gonna go with it I guess. Maybe I'm excersising too much? I just hope bubba is growing just right. 8 more sleeps till we get to see him/her again...


----------



## Disneybaby26

Ugh, Nikki- I sure hope not!!! Get some rest mama!!

Molly- awesome news!! Yay for another little boy!! :)


----------



## TTCaWee1

Molly that's awesome! Congrats!!

Kara I'm a bit jealous that you've only gained 2 pounds!! I can't believe I've gained 8 but I don't look chunky at all so I can't really complain. 

It is really nice to have the luxury of an ultrasound machine whenever I want.....I just can't wait till the big scan in 2 weeks so we can find out what baby is!!! I know I can find out at work but that would be horrible to do to DH. 

I feel blah today. I've only eaten twice and was so nauseated each time. I took a zofran after dinner bc I was so nauseated. Now I have a sore throat and feel like there's a lump in it. Grrrr prob getting sick from one of my many gross patients who think its appropriate to cough and breathe in my face.


----------



## RobertRedford

Kara I think it's time for a new bump pic!


----------



## Disneybaby26

Amanda- posted my 17week shot on Sunday, page 194! :)


----------



## jury3

Rachel-lol Sorry! Didn't mean to freak you out with the to do list! Just be glad you will most likely have a normal length pregnancy...Average twin birth is 35 weeks. According to my countdown, that's 138 days for me lol That's March 31st. Watch me have these little babies before you girls even have your babies! Plus I'm scared of bed rest, so I want to get as much done as I can before that.

Hopefully you aren't sick...I have random days of really bad nausea still. This morning I gagged for no reason lol I decided I better take medicine to be safe!

I haven't gained any weight. I've actually lost 3lbs. I had a lot to lose though. Between eating less with being so sick for so long and trying to eat healthy, I'm sure the babies have gained and I have lost. Your weight gain sounds perfectly normal.

Morgan-We are painting the room a gray color. The decor will be turquoise and then if girl-purple, if boy-blue.
Do you guys have a cotton babies store near you? We are planning to use cloth diapers as well. We visited the cotton babies store and they can teach you everything! They even have classes you can take. Like Amanda said, they have really good deals. Lots of sales.

Amanda-I am feeling things here and there. Nothing definite, but random flutters and baby b likes to ball up next to my belly button. It causes a lump of pressure inside. If I rub it, it goes away. Pretty cool, but I'm excited for kicks lol

Nikki-I hope you aren't getting sick! Get some rest...


----------



## MrsAmk

Just wanted to post these pics now that I can!
 



Attached Files:







Baby BOY #2 3D at 12 weeks.jpg
File size: 18.3 KB
Views: 9









Baby BOY #2.jpg
File size: 20.6 KB
Views: 7


----------



## frsttimemama

I'm not here a lot, but I pop in every now and then. You all look great. Things sound like they are going well, and I hope things continue that way for all of you!

Molly, glad your scan is good. So cute!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

great pics Molly! I'm going for my 12week scan in early December and i'm hoping it looks more like a baby than a blob! =]


----------



## MrsAmk

CantHrdlyWait said:


> great pics Molly! I'm going for my 12week scan in early December and i'm hoping it looks more like a baby than a blob! =]

Oh it definetely will! This is at 12w exactly, measuring 12w4d :)


----------



## goldstns

I have a US today! If all looks good with baby Alia then the next time I see her will be in real life. If something looks not so good then I have a US with a high risk doc next week. Wish Alia luck, however I think all will be good!


----------



## asmcsm

I've officially lost 4lbs. Last few days have been the worst for morning sickness. Yesterday alone i puked 3 times. Hoping that this I the peak and that it's on its way out because this seriously sucks.

On a brighter note... Next appointment is next week!


----------



## RobertRedford

Nikki, that is CRAZY that Alia will be here so soon! I swear you JUST got pregnant! I can't wait to meet her! Still waiting to hear back from our mailing room to see where our present is :( 

Ashlee, I am so sorry, that sounds miserable! I really hope you start feeling better soon, hun!


----------



## goldstns

any word from Emily? maybe on the fb page?


----------



## RobertRedford

She doesn't have a working computer at home (If i remember correctly). I'll send her a message on fb asking for an update, maybe her birth story too!


----------



## asmcsm

Thanks Amanda, I hope so too. I've figured out that the only thing I can eat in the morning that doesn't make me want to puke is the dollar menu parfaits from mcdonalds...at least it's healthy I guess. Just weird cuz usually I'm not a big yogurt fan


----------



## RobertRedford

asmcsm said:


> Thanks Amanda, I hope so too. I've figured out that the only thing I can eat in the morning that doesn't make me want to puke is the dollar menu parfaits from mcdonalds...at least it's healthy I guess. Just weird cuz usually I'm not a big yogurt fan

hey, what ever works. I remember my doctor telling me that when MS got really bad, they didn't really care what I ate, as long as I was getting enough food in to keep my energy levels up. At one point all I was eating was oranges and donuts. The NP laughed and said "yup..what ever works" and to try to limit my sugar and fat intake as soon as I was feeling better.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Ashlee - i'm so sorry. I've yet to actually vomit but i've felt pretty bad. Does it get any better after you've puked or do you still feel awful? I have no idea how you work. I'd cry all day long.


----------



## RobertRedford

Disneybaby26 said:


> Amanda- posted my 17week shot on Sunday, page 194! :)

whoops, I missed it! You're so freakin little and cute!


----------



## morganwhite7

ASHLEE!!! I totally rely on those Parfaits to keep me alive too!!! They are so sweet and yum and were the ONLY thing I could stomach! Good for you too! Haha just thought that was funny.. I get em every morning before work lol.


----------



## frsttimemama

I ate them several times a week, too!


----------



## pdxmom

Hello ladies....loooooong time no c.....i try and keep up tho...

Nikki wow i cant believe you're there already...all the best for todays scan :thumbup:

Rachel and Kara - cute cute bumps :hugs:

Julie wow ur defenitely looking preggo...cant imagine how big you're gonna get real fast :winkwink:

Ashlee i truly hope u feel better hun....till 2 days back i was puking at least 5-6 times a week...totally drained...i was living on gatorade and oranges...but zofran really is helping me...tho i got the rx last week i tried to hold off as much as i cud but gave in and started taking 1 a day for the past 2 days...puke fest has defenitely been better since...

Molly awesome scan....cant wait for mine next week....the last time i saw my lo was at the 6 week mark so i defenitely waiting to c the diff :winkwink:

AFM - im feeling much better now with the zofran...i really wonder y i was being so stubborn of living thro the sickness...obviously once the zofran effect starts wearing out i feel sick immediately...but well something is better than nothing...really hoping of the ms to get batter in the next couple of weeks tho...i have my 12 week nt scan next tuesday ...so so excited for tht....waiting to c my baby look like a baby :) i saw u girls have been talking abt wt gain/loss....well ive lost 5 lbs till now...hopefully i dnt lose anymore ...so i guess i have space to gain 5 extra lbs...i promise ill try to b more dedicated to post more :dohh:


----------



## morganwhite7

Psssst Sonia I'm having a girl!

Molly is pretty sure hers is a boy and Rach is pretty sure hers is a girl!! Lol

And so glad to hear the Magic Zofran did the trick for you too :)


----------



## pdxmom

morganwhite7 said:


> Psssst Sonia I'm having a girl!
> 
> Molly is pretty sure hers is a boy and Rach is pretty sure hers is a girl!! Lol
> 
> And so glad to hear the Magic Zofran did the trick for you too :)


OHH MORGAN...Did i miss congratulating u!!!!!!! SO SO happy for u...:happydance:
Rachel already had her scan???or did she peak at work???shit i miss having sth like tht around where i cud look wenever i want :dohh: Yes i did read about molly but forgot to mention in the post...obviously im happy or all of us :haha: ....on the zofran note....ive been taking one a day...wen do i know its time to stop??


----------



## morganwhite7

Hahaha no I didn't mean it like that I just didn't know if you saw since it was over a week ago.. but yes Rachel peeked but isn't quite positive ;) And thank you!

You can take them up to 3x a day (they constipated me so bad though!!). But if you feel okay upon waking then try to avoid them... As long as you're still sicky feeling I say one a day is harmless! My MS lasted up until 16 weeks both times so it may be a bit longer (FX'd not though!!) :)

P.s. WOAHHH almost 2nd tri- time flies doesn't it?!!!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

I was feeling pretty decent today until I ate lunch. Now i'm at work miserable and trying not to gag. Someone in the office burnt their popcorn and it smells SO SO bad. 2 hours until I can go home and lay miserably on my own couch. Maybe I should call for Zofran for times like this. I really don't want to be sick at work.


----------



## TTCaWee1

Sonia!!! Welcome back!! Glad you are feeling better! I'd say that if you start feeling good when the zofran wears off maybe see if you get nauseated? I'd say it will pass but I think Morgan and Julie are still sick and they're both in second tri. 

I'm so cranky today. I blew up on DH over the lack of sex in our relationship. Then I started crying asking him if it is because I am fat and pregnant. Oh I'm so hormonal today. Hormones must be surging this week bc my boobs are on fire and I've been crying easily again. Oh and nauseated. Boo. So much for the "honeymoon" phase. On a good note, I went to get my eyebrows done and the girl asked me how far along I was. This made me happy esp bc just before, I almost slaughtered the ulta cashier bc she told me there was no one at the brow bar. I went somewhere else and got a free wax. On another good note, last night, baby was tumbling away. So much that I could feel it through my belly. It was awesome. It's pretty cool feeling it from the inside but even cooler to feel it on the outside. I go back to work tomorrow for 2 days then I fly home for 5 days. I'm going to freeze my ass off. I just dug out my "winter" gear and realized there isn't much there SO shopping I shall go.


----------



## Disneybaby26

Hi Sonia!!! Glad you are feeling better Hun!!

I'm sorry you're having a shit day Rachel! Damn hormones!!

We just went and toured our first daycare. It's actually where I went to daycare 27 years ago! Lol I didn't hate it, but I HATE the fact that we will need full time care and can't stay will the baby or have someone we know who is able to do it... The 1100$ a month it's going to cost us kinda hurts too...ugh.


----------



## TTCaWee1

Kara what about a nanny? Surely you can find one for cheaper than daycare. Look at care.com


----------



## Disneybaby26

Meh, I thought about it but we have a pitbull too lol. Not that our doggie would ever do anything but its a lot of liability having a stranger in the house...


----------



## wavescrash

Sorry ladies for not keeping up - been working and feeling like garbage lately. Sleeping a lot too. Leah must be going through a growth spurt.

I can't recall but was someone looking for my address a few pages back or was that for the other Amanda (Robert)?


----------



## Cowgirl07

Me!!! Amanda might have been too


----------



## wavescrash

Thanks :) I'll message it to you!


----------



## jury3

Britt-I did not want to take the meds, but it's so hard being sick at work. I take them during the week if I wake up feeling sick, but try not to take it on the weekends. Luckily I'm getting better so I don't take it as often. I was still sick, even with the meds though lol

Sonia-I take mine in the morning and that's it. Not on the weekends unless I am really sick. I think not taking it on the weekends has helped me figure out if it's starting to go away or not. I would say just don't take it until you really need it, somedays you will probably end up not taking it.

Rachel-I'm sorry you've been hormonal and nauseated...Somehow I've avoided the hormonal part. I'm so jealous you are feeling baby so much! I cannot wait to feel them that much, especially from the outside! I have a few more layers of fat than you though, so it will probably take a bit longer lol

Kara-Holy cow that's a lot! I'm scared to see how much it will be for two! I was a nanny before I got my teaching job and for a little while after. They always told me when there was a pet and only people who were comfortable with pets took those jobs. It never bothered me to nanny with pets. I even had this crazy cat that puked everywhere once lol I wouldn't mind a nanny with our kids, but our dogs are 15 lbs and would do nothing but lick someone to death lol

Feeling better about work, getting caught up finally...only bc I've been staying late every night though. I have a meeting with my horrible boss on Fri, so I'm sure she'll make me feel like shit all over again...oh well. 
We have such a busy few weeks coming up, I can't wait! 
Fri-Lawyer Apt
Mon-Doc Apt
Tues-Multiple Class
Wed-C-section Class
Thurs-Mtg a doula
Fri my mom will be in town
Sat-gender scan
Mon-dentist
Tues-Multiples class
and then Thanksgiving weekend! YAY!


----------



## Disneybaby26

Holy crap, Julie!! Good for you for having everything all planned out though!! Yay for gender scans next week, omg I can't freakin wait!!! :)


----------



## TTCaWee1

I want my gender scan next week :brat:


----------



## Disneybaby26

Even in home nannies get around 250$ a week around here. Stupid Connecticut. There are a few home daycares that would probably be around 300$ less a month but don't open until 8 so I'd have to switch my work hours from 8-4:30 to 8:30-5 (DH works a non negotiable 7:30-4), which would mean even less time for me with the baby. Plus, with this daycare DH will be able to drop off so I can go in for OT early in the morning (around 6am) which is what I do now and would make it possible for me to leave right at 4:30 but still be bringing in the extra income.

Just one of those things, I'm sure it will be just fine...just a few less vacations for the next couple of years!! Lol


----------



## Disneybaby26

TTCaWee1 said:


> I want my gender scan next week :brat:


I want your gender scan next week too, Rachel!!! Lol


----------



## wavescrash

23 weeks today!
 



Attached Files:







23weeks2.jpg
File size: 30.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## goldstns

scan went well today... I think.. waiting to hear from doc by friday to hear more of what she things.


----------



## asmcsm

Was wondering why I hadn't seen anything from you girls all day, apparently I accidentally hit unsubscribe at some point...OOPS! 

Morgan- those parfaits are seriously saving my life. Everything else causes insta-puke. Oranges seem to be the other tolerable one. Was able to eat a burrito for dinner, used lots of lime because the sour makes it easier to eat, normally I hate lime on my burritos lol .

Julie- holy crap girl! You've got a busy schedule ahead of you!! So excited to see what those little babes are :)

Kara- yikes that is a lot! Hopefully all work out well though.

Rachel- sorry your hormones are going so out of control :? I'm not looking forwrd to when mine get that way. I already had horrible mood swings from pms so imagine that prego mood swings will be rough on DH lol

Sonia- glad to hear from you! Can't believe you're already almost 12 weeks!! I'm trying to hold off on the zofran just because I've made it almost to 10 weeks without it but if I have another puking episode like the other day I'm calling it quits and giving in lol. So excited for you to post pics from your next scan!


----------



## jury3

Kara-I can't wait to find out what everyone's having! 
Yeah, I was a temporary nanny. I made more than $250 a week...not sure what it would have been as a constant though.

Rachel-Lol This is the 4D one that we booked. Otherwise we would have been waiting until Dec 18th! No way I could wait that long!

Ashlee-I think I gave in to the zofran around 11/12 weeks...I kept waiting for it to go away and it wouldn't. I finally couldn't take it anymore. 
Also, I hit unsubscribe all the time on accident when I'm on my phone...makes me so mad! lol

Waves-Your belly looks so tight, does it feel tight?...I love how your belly button kind of points upward lol

Nikki-I'll be awaiting your news! I'm sure it will be ok :)

Someone today was like, you're only 15 weeks?! I thought you were closer to 6 months! lol Oh the joys of a twin belly


----------



## Cowgirl07

Julie your not that big!


----------



## morganwhite7

Amazing how it grows Waves!! Love it!

And Kara- How long is your maternity leave?? & are you going to pump for the sitter?

Speaking of breastfeeding... are you girls going to try? I def know my milk comes in so I plan on it haha.. but wondering how long I'll be able to put up with a baby on my boob every 3 hrs lol. It will be tough. I also recommend that you buy an ELECTRIC DOUBLE pump vs. a hand pump. With having to feed so frequently when they're little by the time you pump (lots of milk and 2 boobs) and feed them, it's time to pump again! Haha that will be #1 on my registry.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

I finally called for Zofran today girls. I hit the 8 week mark and it's been SO MUCH WORSE. I am going to pick it up after work. Hope it's not TOO expensive.


----------



## pdxmom

After insurance i got my zofran for .75 cents :haha: 

About breastfeeding...thats sth i really wanna do...being a stay at home mom is going to b such an advantage...i love being at home and just enjoying me time and enjoying my home but there have been times wen i miss working ( i used to work before i got married and came to the states ) but im sure with my lo therell b no time anyways :winkwink: ... i wish u girls wud have stayed close by....i wud have defenitely volunteered to babysit for u if ud let me :flower:


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

I'd love to breastfeed, but by the looks of it, i'll be going back to work at 6 weeks. I have NO idea what i'm doing. About anything right now. Daycare, selling my car, coming back to work.. it's driving me crazy.


----------



## brunettebimbo

I breastfed on demand until 18 months with Tristan. I think it would have been longer but he self weaned. 

It can be tough but it can be so rewarding. I'm lazy and tight. I couldn't be arsed sterilising and begrudged paying for something I could get for free :lol: 

I very rarely pumped as I couldn't bear to leave him so only had a hand pump.


----------



## Cowgirl07

I would babysit! I do plenty of it already!


----------



## RobertRedford

I will also breastfeed when ever I have a baby, and will try to continue for as long as I can-- I'll be shooting for a year, but I'll take what I can get. If BF'ing is a hassle or doesn't work, then I am not opposed to formula. nursing is just my no. 1 choice. 

My work is really accommodating and has "rest" rooms on every floor, private rooms with big comfy chairs, snacks, etc. that can be used for any purpose. I see a lot of moms going in/out of with pumps throughout the day.


----------



## Cowgirl07

I will also try to breastfeed, if we have a baby. Since I will be a sahm of sorts anyway, my mom or dad will probably watch lo while I do chores for a couple hours a day.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

I'm sorry but I need to vent. So I called this morning about getting Zofran. They said they called it in, so I went to my pharmacy at lunch. They said they had nothing for me. So I called the OB office, and they were at lunch, so I left a message. I hear nothing. I call my pharmacy back at 2ish and ask if they now have anything for me, and they tell me no. So I call my OB office, AGAIN. I sat on hold forever and then find out that they called it into the wrong pharmacy. So then I proceed to get 3 phone calls from different people telling me it's all sorted out. I think "Great, i'll go after work and i'll be feeling better soon". I just look at my cell and I have a voicemail. My insurance wants prior authorization before I can get this medicine and the woman said that could take 24 hours!!! So that means I may not even have it tomorrow if they don't hear back from them. The woman said she told them it was URGENT. I want to die. I'm so sick and I shouldn't have waited until i was at my breaking point before calling. I'm just.. SO PISSED. 

my friends are like "well.. it'll all be worth it! You'll have a baby!" and that really makes me want to punch them. that's 8 months from now. That's not helping me at all when I feel like vomiting on myself ALL DAY LONG for a week straight. 

*cries*


----------



## Cowgirl07

Oh boo, I hate insurance companies some time!


----------



## morganwhite7

I wish I could ship you my leftovers to you!! I have so many extra have pills and dissolvable tablets! I hate how insurance works, and that there are "business" days. OUR MS doesn't care about business days!!!!!! Sorry :(

And I guess that's true BB I only pumped since he couldn't feed, I hope I never have to use a single bottle!! And my DH thinks it's "weird" to BF until a year and over, but I totally agree with it being a great bond and a wonderful FREE food source!! I will BF this girl til she weans herself too, DH can kick rocks! ;)


----------



## pdxmom

CantHrdlyWait said:


> I'm sorry but I need to vent. So I called this morning about getting Zofran. They said they called it in, so I went to my pharmacy at lunch. They said they had nothing for me. So I called the OB office, and they were at lunch, so I left a message. I hear nothing. I call my pharmacy back at 2ish and ask if they now have anything for me, and they tell me no. So I call my OB office, AGAIN. I sat on hold forever and then find out that they called it into the wrong pharmacy. So then I proceed to get 3 phone calls from different people telling me it's all sorted out. I think "Great, i'll go after work and i'll be feeling better soon". I just look at my cell and I have a voicemail. My insurance wants prior authorization before I can get this medicine and the woman said that could take 24 hours!!! So that means I may not even have it tomorrow if they don't hear back from them. The woman said she told them it was URGENT. I want to die. I'm so sick and I shouldn't have waited until i was at my breaking point before calling. I'm just.. SO PISSED.
> 
> my friends are like "well.. it'll all be worth it! You'll have a baby!" and that really makes me want to punch them. that's 8 months from now. That's not helping me at all when I feel like vomiting on myself ALL DAY LONG for a week straight.
> 
> *cries*

Awww im sorry ur in such a sorry state hun...i know how terrible the feeling is...have u tried just putting a small pc of ginger root in your mouth and just sucking on it...i had some dried ginger stuff and tht seemed to help at least alil bit :hugs:


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Thanks ladies. I'm seriously on the verge of a breakdown. This isn't helping. Just give me the damn medicine. 

Sonia- I HATE ginger, so no. LOL. I've tried the ginger tea and it's bad enough, right now I can barely stomach water let alone something I can't stand.


----------



## morganwhite7

Ice water, those MCD's parfaits we were talking about, popsicles?? Haha those were my lifeline these last few months. Make sure you keep hydrated at least, Gatorade is tasty too when you can't stomach much!

Lol I know how you feel. FX'd you have a wonderful DH bc I wanted to kick mine... it's so hard to be patient when you're MISERABLE and they just don't get it!


----------



## goldstns

its so weird (but awesome) that I can feel her body parts in my belly (when I touch my belly with my hand I can feel where she is)... but yet she is so far away. UGH can't wait to meet her! I love her already!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Nikki-Jan 14 is my dad's birthday!!


----------



## goldstns

my doc is thinks Jan 10th... but could be on your dad's bday!!


----------



## wavescrash

jury3 said:


> Waves-Your belly looks so tight, does it feel tight?...I love how your belly button kind of points upward lol

Not yet, fortunately but it will definitely be feeling that way before long. In my previous pregnancies, it got so tight and uncomfortable. I have a short torso so baby really has nowhere to go but out and carrying low? Ugh... I'm dreading it lol.


In unrelated news, OH and I have decided to postpone the wedding due to financial reasons. There's no way in the next 7 months, with our current financial situation, we can move out & buy tons of new baby stuff (new crib, double stroller, new monitors, breast pump, dresser), completely foot the bill of a wedding & support 3 kids as well as buy the minivan we're going to need (our Ford Focus will not fit 2 car seats & an 8 year old in the back seat, especially if we have to go grocery shopping or something like that.) A wedding can wait... nothing about the relationship will change other than we're going to be fiance's longer but who really cares? I don't want to make sacrifices on things that are important to me (even if they are silly like the details of my wedding.) And I definitely don't want my kids to go without so I could have the wedding I wanted or upgrade our vehicle to make us all fit comfortably, you know? And hey... that's 1 extra year of the tax credit for the kids lol. If we were married, we'd have to file our taxes "Married filing separately" because they take my tax return for student loans and I don't want them to take ALL of both of our returns, so we'd file separately but in doing so (while married) you forfeit any tax credits. Well that would be the year we could claim Leah AND Hannah & given our financial situation, we could use that extra so whatever... postponing the wedding is something we feel is the best option for us at this time. Our kids still have both of us in their lives, together, so no big deal really.

I'm going to ask our wedding photographer if we can use the deposit we made to cover a maternity photoshoot instead (the deposit is the same cost as a session with her) and then with our tax return this coming year, get a family session with her once Leah arrives. And then we wouldn't have to drop another $2100 on the wedding photographer with our upcoming tax return like we were going to have to and could instead use that toward a better minivan than we would have otherwise gotten.

So there's that.


----------



## Disneybaby26

morganwhite7 said:


> Amazing how it grows Waves!! Love it!
> 
> And Kara- How long is your maternity leave?? & are you going to pump for the sitter?
> 
> Speaking of breastfeeding... are you girls going to try? I def know my milk comes in so I plan on it haha.. but wondering how long I'll be able to put up with a baby on my boob every 3 hrs lol. It will be tough. I also recommend that you buy an ELECTRIC DOUBLE pump vs. a hand pump. With having to feed so frequently when they're little by the time you pump (lots of milk and 2 boobs) and feed them, it's time to pump again! Haha that will be #1 on my registry.

Ill be taking 12 weeks off from work and definitely plan on breast feeding and then will be pumping for the sitter. My insurance covers a double electric pump for free! Just have to call 3months before due date and order it!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

My insurance company denied my prescription for Zofran. Tell me how when every pregnant person I know takes it? SO PISSED.


----------



## wavescrash

WTF? Did they give a reason?

Morgan - could you just mail her your leftovers?


----------



## Disneybaby26

What the hell britt, that's really weird!! How much is it if you just paid cash for it??


----------



## jury3

Waves-Sounds like a good plan! You have to do what you have to do...I completely understand bc we are pretty stressed about money especially with having two. 

Britt-I hate ginger too...I hated every ginger product I bought. The only thing I could handle were the ginger pills. Have you tried those?
I agree about sipping ice water. I also liked sherbet.
I wonder why they need prior authorization...that doesn't even makes sense! How ridiculous! I think my zofran was a dollar something after insurance.

Morgan-I definitely plan on breastfeeding and then pumping/breastfeeding when I go back to work. I'm looking into lactation consultants to help me out, especially bc I'll have two little babes to feed. I agree, it's free and the healthiest choice...I'm not opposed to formula if we need it, but I'll at least by trying my best!

Sonia-So jealous you'll get to be a stay at home mom...If we didn't need the money, I would be all over that! lol

Nikki-That's so awesome you can feel her! I can't wait to see her!

Kara-That's awesome! I think someone is giving us a pump, but I'll have to check my insurance and see if they offer anything...


----------



## jury3

What the heck kind of insurance do you have???? That is so stupid!!!! I've never heard of that happening before. So stupid!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

No. I wasn't there. Hubs stopped to see what he could do. They just a paper that said it was denied. He said 30 pills was $200. He bought me 9 for $40. I just don't get this at all. I'm so pissed.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

I have bluecross blue shield. It's great insurance!! I don't even pay co pays. This is so pissed. I'm wondering if it's because it's not a generic??


----------



## Disneybaby26

It's honestly rediculous. I'd be on the phone with the insurance company if I were you! Hopefully if they get it straightened out the pharmacy can give you the balance of the script and your money back!


----------



## Disneybaby26

It comes in a generic britt, maybe that's why? Did you specify that you didn't want the generic?


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

No! I don care if it's generic! That must not be what they called in. I will know more tomorrow. That's probably what it is. Grrrrr


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Is the generic as good? I never hear of anyone who's taken the generic?


----------



## Disneybaby26

It should be medically equivalent and is also category B. did you try to tell the pharmacy the generic was okay so they could try to run it through the insurance that way? They can always give you the generic, but sometimes prescriptions need a "bran name medically necessary" authorization to get the brand name. I hope you get everything figure out, it was super nice of hubs to at least get some and not just leave empty handed!! Feel better Hun!


----------



## jury3

I really hope it works out for you Britt...That really surprises me. Definitely call and get it sorted out.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Thanks Kara! I will have to call the OB tomorrow and ask if they can prescribe a generic. Or can I jus go back to the pharmacy?


----------



## Disneybaby26

You should just be able to call the pharmacy and ask them to run the generic through the insurance. Unless your doctor wrote "brand name medically necessary" on the script. Then they will have to re write the script. Spent 8 years in a pharmacy, haha, happy to help!


----------



## asmcsm

So weird, this morning I tried to post on here but it didn't seem to work :? I woke up this morning and my left side of my abdomen was SO sore! Really tender to the touch especially next to my belly button. Felt like I did way too many crunches but only on one side? It went away eventually, but was wondering if any of you experience something similar.

I want to try and breastfeed as long as possible but most likely I'll go back to work very soon after birth since I don't have paid maternity leave. I'll probably be pumping. That's if our baby is able to breastfeed, DH and I both were soy formula babies due to sensitive stomachs and we both are mildly lactose intolerant now. So we'll see. Not really sure what we're gonna do about leave time :?


----------



## wavescrash

Ugh for the last couple of days (since the day I went to the ER/L&D) I've been crampy and having a lot more Braxton-Hicks contrations than normal. The cramping is similar to dull period cramps, down low but my belly isn't getting hard. However with the Braxton-Hicks, it gets hard down low near my pelvis (but not up top.) Some of the cramps were really painful but didn't feel like gas... at least, nothing came out if you know what I mean lol.

Anyway when I was in L&D they had me hooked up to the monitors that read baby's heart rate and monitor for contractions. The doctor asked if I was cramping or having contractions and I told her what I'd felt at that point but she said there was no indication of anything on the monitors. But the monitor they used to measure contractions was placed at the very top of my belly which is nowhere near where I feel the cramps or where the BH make my belly get firm. I don't know if that makes a difference but I know what I'm feeling.

She checked my cervix and it was high, firm & closed but these cramps are annoying and at times, painful. I'm not quite sure what to do about it since L&D already told me they didn't register anything on the machine and they all seem to think I'm paranoid and making stuff up anyway (said my UTI was just a pulled muscle when I know it's not...)


----------



## TTCaWee1

Britt - is it the kind that melts on your tongue or that you swallow? I don't understand why you would need a prior auth for it. I can't think of what would be their first line choice if zofran needs a prior auth. Makes no sense...

Amanda - I think that is a very smart, responsible decision to postpone. Makes a lot of sense. No clue on the cramping as the baby/pregnancy world is not my forte but it sounds like they checked everything out to make sure it wasn't anything bad. 

I plan to take off 8-12 weeks. Depending on how I feel when it's time to go back. I have to use vacation and sick time for my leave but I also have std that kicks in after 7 days and is on top of my leave pay. I think it's only $600 a paycheck but it's extra money so I can't really complain. I tried to increase it since I make a lot more now but can't cause I'm preggo. I set that account up 4 years ago but never increased it when we started TTC. Oh well. As far as the bf topic, I plan to pump. I got a nice Medela pump in style from a friend. Not to keen on the baby sucking off my boob idea but that may change. It just freaks me out. Totally gonna milk these suckers though. It's free! And good for baby.


----------



## pdxmom

Britt thts crazy...I have blue cross blue shield too so I defenitely know tht they do cover zofran bcos I got mine...i say call them


----------



## morganwhite7

Ashlee- I had the SAME thing yesterday morning!! I told DH I was going to call the OB, but after a yogurt and some relaxing it went away on it's own. It was a SUPER tight stabbing pain low in my left side, hurt to walk. I had to hunch over just to walk into work.

I was mad bc I knew if I called the OB they'd chalk it up to "normal pregnancy pains" and I had NEVER experienced anything like that with Jaxon. But since it went away maybe it really was just some round ligament pain?! Hurt much worse than I imagined though!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Rachel - yes. that's what kind it is..

after looking at the bottle this morning, they did give me the generic, so now i'm worried that they won't even cover the generic?? Hubby had to pay $40 for 9 pills, so it doesn't sound like anything was covered. I just don't get this. Who do I call and complain to? the insurance company?


----------



## morganwhite7

I think you got what I have... Little silver push pack- they say "Ondansetron Orally Disintegrating Tablet 4mg?"

They work wonders but mine are ALWAYS FREE... Deffo a prob there.. One a day should fix you right up but I'd call and complain to the insurance if it should be covered, which it sounds like it should have been!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Morgan - mine didn't come in a push pack, but maybe that's because they only gave me 9. Also they gave me 8mg and not 4... just noticed that this morning too. 

I took one last night at like 8pm and I still feel golden this am. Of course this will be what works for me and i'll have to pay and arm and a leg for it. I have to go to work in 20 minutes. I don't have time to fight with my insurance company on the phone, especially because no one at my office knows i'm pregnant. This is where it's tricky.


----------



## morganwhite7

https://www.opentable.com/promo.aspx?pid=1&m=18#state{PromoID:1|MetroAreadID:18|MacroID:59|NeighborhoodList:464,7985,462,5021,468,7082,9740,7349,3050,6569,9146,465,463,2210,2966,2699,7079,4379,10160|RequestedRegions:59}

Britt I know you're dealing with all this BS at the moment haha.. but when you have a moment can you look at this list of Baltimore restaurants and recommend the best one to me? I want to make Thanksgiving reservations but they all look so good and I have no idea what to choose! We are downtown too (the Hilton), so need walking distance from the stadium, or at most a taxi drive.. THX! :)


----------



## goldstns

CHW- usually generic are cheaper, so insurance has you pay less for generic. Hope thats true for you.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Morgan- I will look at the link at lunch and let you know!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

So, my insurance company will not cover Zofran AT ALL until I try TWO other medications. I knew this would happen. They said they sent me in a script for Reglan, but after looking this med up online I can honestly say that I don't think i'd EVER take it. The side effects are serious and horrible ( I know they are probably rare, but I don't want to take a chance) So, I called and left a message for the woman at my OB office and asked what the other choice was because I did not feel comfortable with that drug at all. I have no idea if it's a situation where I HAVE to try one pill over the other, but if that's the case, i'll pay full price for the zofran. 

This is ridiculous.


----------



## Disneybaby26

That totally sucks britt, I'm sorry! :(


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Does it ever, Kara!!! Everyone pregnant woman on this site seems to take it, and no one ever seems to mention having any problems getting it. I did not expect this. I'm sure the insurance company doesn't care about the awful side effects of Reglan, just that they are saving money. UGH


----------



## morganwhite7

What a bunch of bologna!!! Maybe phenergan? It's suuuuper natural and I hear it works.. haha give two of them a quick try and tell the doc nothing seems to be working!!! ;)


----------



## jury3

Wow Britt, I don't understand why they are doing that...especially if Sonia has the same insurance and got her's covered with no problems. It just doesn't make sense. 

My pills are generic, but the swollow kind. I didn't even know there was a dissolvable option...

Ashlee-My uterus is sore pretty much all the time. The way you described the pain is a lot how I describe how my uterus feels, like I worked out and it's sore now. Between the sore uterus and pulling my round ligaments...I'm always in pain! lol My mom laughed at me last night bc I told her I don't know if I should clench my stomach or my vagina everytime I sneeze...I either risk pulling a round ligament or peeing a little lol That being said, I wouldn't worry unless it sticks around and/or gets worse. Usually they say to drink some water, eat, rest...if it doesn't get better then get it checked out. I think you're good :)

Waves-That's weird. Have you called your doc office just to see what they think? That's probably what I would do, explain everything you just told us.


----------



## jury3

Rachel-LOL to the not wanting the baby to suck your boob off...I am nervous about that bc I HATE my nipples being touched. Not sure how that is going to work out lol

I get 6-8 weeks of maternity leave. I have to use sick time, but I'm pretty sure I won't have any from taking off sick and doc apts. My std pays so much for vag birth and then a little more for c-section since you have to take off longer. I need to call and see what they will cover if I have to go on bedrest...
I am thinking if I haven't had the babies by spring break (end of March), I may just not come back after that...I'll be so miserable I'm sure. Then I will have the summer off since I'm a teacher, so I'll have 4 months at home with them. I'm excited for that!


----------



## morganwhite7

HAHAHA Julie on the "peeing yourself a bit" topic- just you wait, it has only begun!!! Haha it is so awful, the further you progress the harder it is.. I used to just cross my legs every time I coughed or sneezed or I was doomed.. Lol anyone can say EW all they want but you will see!! I read that after vaginal births it's 10x worse lol... KEGELS LADIES! ;)


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Thanks ladies- They did prescribe me Phenegran, and i've taken it before for non pregnancy related things and it worked really well. Only thing is it's a class C pregnancy drug instead of a B. Should this concern me?


----------



## TTCaWee1

Britt. See how much the zofran tablets will cost. Odt zofran is much more expensive. You can call a pharmacy and ask. I'd call walmart or target since they are pretty cheap. We don't write for odt zofran bc it's so pricey. I think phenergan works well but it has a sedative effect so I personally would be hesitant to take it. But that's just me. I've always passed out cold after taking phenergan.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Rachel- Thanks! Here is my dilemna.. my ORIGINAL prescription for Zofran was for 30 tablets. When the insurance denied it, my hubby paid for 9 out of his own pocket. If I wanted to persue this, would I need a NEW prescription? Also, the script was sent directly to my pharmacy. I have no paperwork. How would I switch it to target or walmart now?

Sorry to seem stupid, I just have no knowledge of how it works, and my pharmacy people are REALLY RUDE.


----------



## Disneybaby26

I think you'd need to call your doc for a new script and have them send it over again. Unfortunately, the cash paid for the original is probably gone. But hey, at least it helped!


----------



## jury3

Morgan-What did your doc ok for constipation? I can only eat so many prunes lol


----------



## morganwhite7

He said sodium docusate 100mg (general stool softener) daily for normal constipation. Laxatives if its bad. And magnesium citrate if it's AWFUL. Lol hope that helps :)


----------



## asmcsm

jury3 said:


> Ashlee-My uterus is sore pretty much all the time. The way you described the pain is a lot how I describe how my uterus feels, like I worked out and it's sore now. Between the sore uterus and pulling my round ligaments...I'm always in pain! lol My mom laughed at me last night bc I told her I don't know if I should clench my stomach or my vagina everytime I sneeze...I either risk pulling a round ligament or peeing a little lol That being said, I wouldn't worry unless it sticks around and/or gets worse. Usually they say to drink some water, eat, rest...if it doesn't get better then get it checked out. I think you're good :)

Thanks Julie, helps to know I'm not the only one. It friggin hurts! Fortunately it doesn't stay that way. I can't imagine how much worse it must be for you having twins :wacko:LOL at clenching your stomach or vagina when you sneeze :haha: I think I can wait for that part lol


----------



## TTCaWee1

Britt you can go and get the rest of what was originally written but if it's odt, then you need a new script for the tablets. You could also see if there's a price difference for 4 mg tabs vs 8 mg.


----------



## wavescrash

jury3 said:


> Waves-That's weird. Have you called your doc office just to see what they think? That's probably what I would do, explain everything you just told us.

I haven't. I went to bed and figured I'd see how I felt today. Still crampy but no BH that I recall. I thought I looked a little bigger this morning and I also Googled "period cramps at 23 weeks" and found TONS of women who experienced the same thing and their doctors all said it's normal so I figure she's just going through a growth spurt.


----------



## asmcsm

Had to satisfy my caving for sushi with some shrimp tempura rolls tonight. All fully cooked so nice and safe and even forced myself to eat some of the ginger to help my tummy feel a little better. I hope hope hope that my morning sickness goes away soon. If it's not starting to feel better by my apt next Friday I'm giving in and asking for the zofran


----------



## jury3

Ashlee-I've done the same thing...I only eat rolls where everything is cooked. I've only done it twice. It's just so hard to resist! I've avoided soda, diet soda, bagels and lox...and I have an aversion to sweets thanks to the bad taste I get in my mouth...I don't think cooked sushi is too bad!

Morgan-Thanks! I bought some...now the waiting game lol


----------



## asmcsm

Same here Julie, this was my second time lol. I'm not a soda drinker anyway, but I have drank some sprite on occasion to try and help my stomach. It's been hard to avoid some teas and this time of year I love chai lattes so I'm missing those. But overall I've been pretty good on the diet, probably mostly from MS lol. I haven't enjoyed sweets so much lately either. They're just TOO sweet and I can't handle them. Frozen yogurt seems to be the only sweet type thing I tolerate well


----------



## clynn11

Julie, Emily, Nikki, Molly, and Sonia- was wondering if you girls could post your FF bfp charts, i'm saving them and putting them all in a folder on the FB group so the TTC'ers can stalk them there ;) (if I remember correctly Rachel you weren't temping your BFP month and neither were you Britt) but if any of you still have yours please post them when you get the chance. Thanks <3 <3 Last time we ask, I promise lol


----------



## brunettebimbo

Cautiously putting my toe in......


----------



## TTCaWee1

Yeah I could give you mine but there's nothing on it lol. 

Ugh my next flight is delayed. I'm looking huge today. Pretty sure baby grew overnight again. I mean my belly is really sticking out....love it though.


----------



## Disneybaby26

I think its time for a belly picture, Rachel!!

Welcome BB, and congrats Hun!!

I enjoyed some sushi with the hubbs last night too!! Yummy yummy cooked rolls! I never ate a whole lot of raw to begin with so the cooked definitely satisfys the craving!! Yummmmm!!!


----------



## TTCaWee1

Lol I'm at the airport....

If I'm alone in the bathroom I'll take one lol. Maybe I'll hijack the family restroom....just so I can take a pic lol


----------



## MrsAmk

Let me know if this works? Here is my bfp chart, my temps are kind of all over the place as I started progesterone around 4-5 dpo:

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ttc/index.php?d=2013-9-16

Does it have to be public somewhere? B/c this is when I am signed in my account. Never posted one of these before.


----------



## Disneybaby26

Lol Rachel!! Perfect!!

Hi Molly!! Happy second trimester!! Have you announced? :)


----------



## MrsAmk

Disneybaby26 said:


> Lol Rachel!! Perfect!!
> 
> Hi Molly!! Happy second trimester!! Have you announced? :)

Aaalllmost second tri :) I have told our parents, my sister, and my close girlfriends. Havent "announced" it yet, as in a formal one on FB or anything.


----------



## morganwhite7

Rach- Plz do!! Almost 20 weeks! You'll be amazed at how your belly grows almost daily after this! Excited to see :)

Waves- I swear I was having BH lasnight (had them bunches last time too) but it's worrisome so early on!! Also still lots of weird muscle pulling pain so I hope everything's ok. I hate not wanting to call the OB due to fears they'll basically call me a hypochondriac lol.. A momma knows when something's not right :growlmad:

Cass- IB!!!!! :happydance:

Julie- hope it "works out" well!! Haha ;)

& Hiiiii Kara hope all is well with you and little one! :)


----------



## TTCaWee1

Haha mission accomplished. Ignore my face....someone was coming lmao


----------



## TTCaWee1

Bathroom stall close up....


Aww it's sideways! Well my boob is on the left, belly on right lol


----------



## Disneybaby26

Hahahaha love them Rachel!!! Bump pics on the go!! :)

Hiiii Morgan, we are great!! How are you feeling mama??


----------



## brunettebimbo

Looking great :)

I'm driving myself barmy already! I am feeling quite wet down there so keep running to the toilet thinking AF has arrived!!


----------



## asmcsm

Cute bump Rachel!!

BB- I totally did the same for like the first week because there was so much extra cm


----------



## Cowgirl07

Rachel so cute!! 
BB-You are pregnant!!


----------



## TTCaWee1

Thanks! 
Oh and bb, that doesn't go away lol. At least not for me. I still examine the tp EVERY time lol


----------



## brunettebimbo

:rofl: I think I will too! It doesn't even seem real!


----------



## jury3

Cassidy-Let me know if this works...

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3e4fd8//thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart


----------



## jury3

Rachel-Your bump is so tiny and cute! 

Morgan-It worked! You know you have problems when you celebrate something like that lol

One week until our gender scan!!! So excited!!!


----------



## Disneybaby26

I looove second tri-but I hate when those random low energy days fall on a weekend day. I feel like a sack of potatoes today!


----------



## MrsAmk

Eeek I just scheduled an early u/s for Black Friday! Its a couple hours away, I am excited to road trip it with my hubs and skip all the crazy ass shoppers!


----------



## wavescrash

Disneybaby26 said:


> I looove second tri-but I hate when those random low energy days fall on a weekend day. I feel like a sack of potatoes today!

That is me every day of this (and my last) pregnancy. I never get a burst of energy or whatever they talk about is supposed to happen in the second tri. Pretty sure I nap every single day.


----------



## Disneybaby26

I've been good to go, nesting like crazy. I think my 6am wake up and workout just did me in today! And I really wanted to go for a walk, a random 60degree November day doesn't happen around here very often!


----------



## clynn11

Hmmm Molly yours didn't work, it led me to a sign in thing. You could probably save the chart to the computer and upload it in the Motocross Babes group or here like a test pic. 

Julie- yours worked! Thanks hun!


----------



## morganwhite7

17 week lil Marley bumpie (can't get over how much I love her name haha). We went on yet another shopping spree for our girl today.. LOL hope she really turns out to be a she!! Haha. Will posts those pics tomorrow, can't figure out how to post multiple at once on iPhone and don't wanna blow up the thread. I just can't get over how excited I am for her to get here, not even halfway and I already just love this little one so much!!

OHHH girls ANDD... Today I SAW her squirm across my belly as I was lying flat!!!!! I normally don't feel much movement at all and tried to make her do it again for about an hour after haha but nothing. It was amazing and I just laid there sobbing.. I'm so emotional on top of everything else. Seeing that little whatever it was moving inside of me just made it all the more real.. I miss my Jaxon and it was hard to really take in that there's another little bean growing right where her big brother was not too long ago :nope: DH came out of the shower like what in the heck is wrong?!!! I just couldn't believe it. We really have a little rainbow. I am almost scared to get too excited, like it's too good to be true (ttly irrational I know). But I am so thankful every minute of every day.. Trying not to rush these days away and enjoy my last months of carefree living, but I just want this little angel safe in my arms so I don't have to worry anymore! Hubby and I were looking through her tiny clothes and wishing there was a little squish to fill them. One proud/excited mama over here- if you can't tell! 

Aww little squirms as I type (more so when I lie on my side with the body pillow b/w my legs). I love it, can't wait til it's soccer in my ribs. Haha okay ill shut up now! :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 37.2 KB
Views: 13


----------



## morganwhite7

Aaaand naked belly.. Buttons popping more and more each day.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 40.1 KB
Views: 13


----------



## brunettebimbo

Morgan your belly looks ace! 

Well it's 3am and I've woken for a wee and I absolutely starving. I think I am actually going to have to go downstairs for something to eat!


----------



## wavescrash

So cute Morgan <3

I'm pretty sure you're going to look bigger than me before too long given that I'm carrying so low and not out front lol.


----------



## asmcsm

Awe Morgan your bump is so stinkin cute. I love her name too :) I'm so excited for you and your hubby. You deserve that little girl so much


----------



## Cowgirl07

OH Morgan so cute! I love the Jelly Belly Machine!


----------



## jury3

Awww Morgan! I feel the same way, like it's too good to be true...I can't even imagine how much stronger that feeling is for you! That's so awesome you saw her move! I am feeling these babies more and more everyday. Felt baby a more than ever the last two days, I just can't wait until it's more definite kicks and movements :) I can't wait for DW to be able to feel either!
We already agreed to go on a shopping spree after our scan on Sat. I will be so mad if they turn out to be different at our 20 week scan lol


----------



## goldstns

clynn11 said:


> Julie, Emily, Nikki, Molly, and Sonia- was wondering if you girls could post your FF bfp charts, i'm saving them and putting them all in a folder on the FB group so the TTC'ers can stalk them there ;) (if I remember correctly Rachel you weren't temping your BFP month and neither were you Britt) but if any of you still have yours please post them when you get the chance. Thanks <3 <3 Last time we ask, I promise lol

I can try, but not sure I even remember my password


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Checking in girls! I am so sick today. It's 11am and I'm not even out of bed. I've got this weird lump in my throat and it's making me feel nauseated. I think today might be a zofran day. I haven't taken one since thursday night because i've been trying to to use them unless I REALLY need them. I've tried drinking some water and ate half a pudding cup, but I can't eat/drink anything right now.

I'm also extremely constipated.. I'm not kidding it's been a week. I took a stool softener last night but so far, it's done nothing. What is my next safe option??


----------



## goldstns

I cant wait for all your gender scans!!!


----------



## goldstns

goldstns said:


> clynn11 said:
> 
> 
> Julie, Emily, Nikki, Molly, and Sonia- was wondering if you girls could post your FF bfp charts, i'm saving them and putting them all in a folder on the FB group so the TTC'ers can stalk them there ;) (if I remember correctly Rachel you weren't temping your BFP month and neither were you Britt) but if any of you still have yours please post them when you get the chance. Thanks <3 <3 Last time we ask, I promise lol
> 
> I can try, but not sure I even remember my passwordClick to expand...

OK Try this... https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ttc/index.php?d=2013-6-17

I was getting sick of temping so there isn't much


----------



## brunettebimbo

CantHrdlyWait said:


> Checking in girls! I am so sick today. It's 11am and I'm not even out of bed. I've got this weird lump in my throat and it's making me feel nauseated. I think today might be a zofran day. I haven't taken one since thursday night because i've been trying to to use them unless I REALLY need them. I've tried drinking some water and ate half a pudding cup, but I can't eat/drink anything right now.
> 
> I'm also extremely constipated.. I'm not kidding it's been a week. I took a stool softener last night but so far, it's done nothing. What is my next safe option??

I found mints worked for my constipation. 

As for the sickness I feel your pain. I had it until around 22 weeks first time round and was signed off work twice! I didn't find anything that really worked, just ate little and often. Things like rich tea biscuits, crisps, toasts etc seemed to work best.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Thanks BB! I HATE being constipated. It's the worse feeling in the world. 

I wish I could eat that stuff, but having Celiac disease means I can't have crackers, or anything like that unless they are gluten free, and they usually taste so bad anyway that being pregnant just makes it that much worse. It seems the only things I can eat are pudding, applesauce, and rice. So bland.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Bummer!! 

I woke at 2.30am starving so had a yogurt that made me feel icky. Savoury is definitely the way for me.


----------



## TTCaWee1

You can take more stool softener but you really need to drink water for it to work. Also fiber if you can, kiwi, taco bell


----------



## TTCaWee1

Bb have you retested or used a digi yet? Did you tell your mom?


----------



## brunettebimbo

Yeh but only with a cheap one! Only slightly darker. Bottom is today's. 

I've not bought a digi yet, I'm far to scared to see the words "not pregnant" I'm terrified. I felt so much worse last time and this time I feel hardly anything. My boobs are only sore if I press on them, slight cramps, headache, frequent urination, exhausted, insomnia and slight waves of nausea on and off! Last time my head was in the toilet from about 2 days after finding out!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Disneybaby26

BB-at least give us a frer lady!! Lol!!


----------



## jury3

Britt-How many of the pills did you take? I bought the Dulcoease and it said you could take 3 within 24 hours. I took two before bed and nothing. Took another in the morning and about an hour later was good to go. I definitely upped my water intake and was eating prunes like a crazy person. lol

I've been nauseous today as well. Gagged in the hallway for no reason...Not enjoying the random gagging!

Emailed a few lactation consultants yesterday so I can be sure to have help as soon as these babies are here. I've been joking around with DW about her lactating and helping me with breastfeeding. Turns out it's pretty common for lesbian couples to both want to breastfeed. She still won't do it though lol


----------



## brunettebimbo

I did a FRER yesterday! :lol:

I think I only implanted 4 days ago so still early for digi I think!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Julie that sounds ace! I'd be trying to persuade her! :lol:


----------



## Disneybaby26

I remember now, lol! Baby takes up 3/4 of my brain...lol sorry!

I take a docusate sodium if I don't go for one full day, then it neer gets out of hand lol! But, I also know if I don't go in the am, I'm prob not gonna go that day!


----------



## brunettebimbo

This is yesterday's - https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh70/kjordanj/A403ED73-CE71-4A95-A97D-4B9558FBC100-753-0000006D40AD1381_zps5e97c761.jpg


----------



## Disneybaby26

It looks like magazine add with the red background! Hehe


----------



## Disneybaby26

Ohhhh a sweet potato for me!! Happy swing day to those of us that swing today!! :) xo


----------



## jury3

Holy cow! Rachel you are one week from being half way! Kara, you're only 2 weeks away! I can't believe how quickly it's going by...

BB-That is definitely a positive...do the digi! I don't think my frer line was that dark when I got a positive on my digi...


----------



## brunettebimbo

It wasn't that dark straight away. It got darker during the day. 

I can't even explain how terrified I am.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

I took one stool softener last night, and one this am. Nothing yet. I'm trying to drink water but it upsets my stomach so much!


----------



## jury3

I would take another in a while if nothing. Maybe try to eat something high in fiber...

I could have sworn I just felt a kick from the outside...I was getting out of the shower when I noticed my belly move a few inches below my rib but it didn't match my breathing. I put my hand over it and I swear I got kicked. I don't know if they are up that high yet though. Idk it seems early but it was so weird..


----------



## Disneybaby26

Ooooh exciting Julie!!! I try so hard to feel from outside and nothing yet! I can't wait for DH to be able to share in the feeling since I feel the baby everyday now! Love love love it!


----------



## Disneybaby26

Ladies- a friend of mine recommended a book titled "Babywise" to me. It's supposed to really help with how to get your baby to sleep through the night and the appropriate way to schedule etc! I picked up my copy today, only $13! She has four kids and said she never had a sleeping problem with any of them so I totally think its worth a read!


----------



## jury3

For those of you wanting to cloth diaper, someone recommended "Changing Diapers" to me. She said it has all the information you need to know about the different types of cloth diapers and everything you need to know. I'm about to look it up along with the book Kara just recommended lol


----------



## asmcsm

Oh no it's started...just sneezed and peed a little :shock:


----------



## Disneybaby26

Kegels!!! Lol, omg I haven't experience that one yet!


----------



## jury3

LOL!!! Welcome to the club! Cross your legs from now on!


----------



## goldstns

julie- yay for kicks!!!!

AFM, everything i can think of for baby Alia (and myself for birth) have been bought! Next step is putting it all together. So happy I have NOTHING planned this weekend.


----------



## clynn11

Julie- I was wondering whether you would both breastfeed or not! I've seen lots of lesbian mommy blogs who induced lactation on their partner and they both breastfed! I had never really thought about it until I read about it and was like, THAT'S GENIUS! Haha. But I understand why Ryann wouldn't want to. You'll just have to pump for her turns feeding ;) lol


----------



## jury3

I tried to tell her it's really common for lesbian moms and for adoptive moms. The thought just weirds her out lol I think it would be great bc we'd have that much more milk to go around and it wouldn't all be on me. I understand why it weirds her out though. It seems strange to lactate when there isn't a baby growing in you lol I would definitely do it in an adoptive situation though.

Thanks Nikki! I'm a bit obsessed now...I've been watching my belly all day lol 

Yay for having everything purchased! I feel like we have so much to do still! I can't wait to feel like it's all ready :)

I've been reading lots of stories of twin moms going on maternity leave and/or bed rest as early as 18 weeks. Most of them not until around 23 weeks though. That is so early! I'm ok with it though, I kind of hope I get to stop working that early so I can prepare around the house lol That would be the beginning of January though...I'm not even sure what my std covers. I should probably call them.


----------



## asmcsm

Aww I'm so jealous of you ladies feeling your little babes. I can't wait till I can. I'm just excited for the next time I can see the babe bouncing around at my ultrasound. Next appointment is only 5 days away but I think they're only going to use the Doppler and I won't see him/her until NT scan sometime after that. Can't believe I have a little prune! 2 more weeks of first trimester! Hoping that the MS ends soon.

Btw, did any one else's nipples seem to change basically overnight? I've been thinking it was weird that mine didn't really seem like they were then all of a sudden tonight they look way bigger and more Montgomery tubercles. Maybe I was just not as observant as I thought lol


----------



## asmcsm

goldstns said:


> julie- yay for kicks!!!!
> 
> AFM, everything i can think of for baby Alia (and myself for birth) have been bought! Next step is putting it all together. So happy I have NOTHING planned this weekend.

How exciting!! Time is just flying by for you! She'll be here before you know it!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Yay for kicks Julie!!

I woke up in the middle of the night to my muscles over my stomach spasaming... it's such a strange feeling. It's still doing it this morning and you can see my stomach moving! Wonder if has to do with muscles moving/stretching?


----------



## morganwhite7

You better pack that bag Nikki- she could come earlier than you anticipate!! So exciting to be ready for your little princess.. Can't wait to see her!!! <3

Ashlee- LOL if you reallllyyy wanna know, I went from a little B to a full C in the last few weeks, they feel like bowling balls (NOTHIN compared to when the milk comes in!) and they're extra painful. Anddd my nipples are EXTRA HUGE (DH likes to tease and say pepperoni nips... but I cannot lie, that's what they've become!!) and lots of the little MT's like you were saying. Ttly different than they were a few months ago. But don't worry, they won't look like udders/milk boobs for long after you quit BFing haha.. But yes I feel like a bit of a cow at the moment too. :dohh: 

This is us haha- :holly:

Ohh and here's some pics of this weekend's shopping spree for lil Marley. She is too spoiled already!! (Some are gifts from family too). HAHA pardon my DH's funny face lol.. he wouldn't smile and when I finally got him to, he looked like that lol.. :tease:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_4845.jpg
File size: 49.8 KB
Views: 13









IMG_4963.jpg
File size: 49.8 KB
Views: 12









IMG_5206.jpg
File size: 60.7 KB
Views: 16


----------



## morganwhite7

I'd also love to hear if anyone else is experiencing CRAZILY VIVID dreaming?!

The last few nights they've ranged from super sexy/raunchy, terrifying (being chased etc) nightmares, and just plain WEIRD dreams that I remember perfectly! I usually don't remember my dreams, so it's just a bit off-putting to be having such strange ones. I wake up feeling disturbed.

I've read it's due to REM sleep being interrupted by our pee breaks/flopping around in bed to get comfy. Anyone else experiencing this??


----------



## MrsAmk

Morgan, cute pictures!! yes I also have very vivid dreams!!! I wake up in the middle of the night remembering everything and thinking WTH?!?!! lol


----------



## MrsAmk

13 weeks today, excuse the stupid face I smiled too late after it flashed lol:
 



Attached Files:







13 weeks baby#2.jpg
File size: 16.8 KB
Views: 14


----------



## HWPG

fwiw, i always have vivid dreams. and i have that same sock monkey blankie in my closet right now. i love monkeys.


----------



## morganwhite7

So so pretty Miss Molly!! <3


----------



## MrsAmk

morganwhite7 said:


> So so pretty Miss Molly!! <3

Oh well thank you. I am a total grub everyday at work, I could careless what my coworkes think and am too tired to actually get ready lol.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Looking good Molly :)


----------



## morganwhite7

Hahaha same here! I used spend time on my hair and clothes, but after losing my angel I lost all cares in the world for the way I looked. Then the MS kicked in and it got WORSE haha if that's even possible.. I have just recently tried to break out some old things and try to look presentable again. I can't even remember the last day I wore my hair down nicely fixed. It's so bad that sometimes I'll simply curl the front (since that's all I can see in the mirror) and just leave the back a mess bc I can't see it! LOL I can only imagine what the people here at work think of my attire. I wear leggings or dresses/maxi skirts every single day. Guess I could care less though, I'll be quitting in April to be a SAHM for the rest of my life, and I couldn't be more excited!!!


----------



## asmcsm

Cute bump Molly!

LOL Morgan! I was waiting for the perpperoni nips to happen and they hadn't yet so I was actually worrying a little but then when I went to shower last night I noticed they seemed much bigger and a little darker so I just thought it was crazy they seemed to change so fast. The one thing I wasn't looking forward to about pregnancy was bigger boobs. I already get annoyed with the size of mine anyway but for the little babe I will deal lol. Loving the things you bought for little Marley. Especially the Jordan stuff. My mom still has my Jordan's from when I was a baby lol


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

I have the crazy dreams too. Mostly mine are all sexual. Strange because that's the last thing I want right now. LOL


----------



## brunettebimbo

I've seen my Doctor. She was really reassuring. Said tests don't need to get darker and that every pregnancy is different. She's dated me at 22nd July instead of the 26th July that I think. I'm seeing the midwife on 2nd December. She made a valid point, no matter what I do what will be will be. I need to remember that. No amount of peeing on sticks or worrying will change anything. She did however day that due to having a cyst if I have pain etc I will be sent to the early pregnancy unit for a scan sooner. I feel loads better now. Plus the fact I needed a nap and have felt slightly nauseous this afternoon helped!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Molly So cute!


----------



## goldstns

Doc decided to put EDD at Jan 10th, not 18th. She decided to go by my LMP instead of my tracked O date (since I always had like 35-40 day cycles).


----------



## morganwhite7

~One month to go Nikki! Holy moly so exciting!!! :) :) :)


----------



## brunettebimbo

Exciting!!!


----------



## wavescrash

I feel like my bump is getting smaller lol. Although anyone I've mentioned it to said it just looks like I'm carrying lower & lower. It definitely feels that way but it sucks to feel like my bump is disappearing. Pretty sure the rest of you 1-2 months behind me are going to be bigger-looking than me any day now lol.


----------



## morganwhite7

Haha Waves you say that now but you'll be huge and miserable before you know it lol. Idk if you've already posted your weekly bump photo but can't wait to see. You got big fast so maybe that's why! 30 weeks and you'll be kicking yourself for wishing to be bigger LOL. Hope all is well with you guys! <3


----------



## wavescrash

My new week starts on Wednesdays so I'll do another bump picture then but it definitely looks smaller from this past Wednesday haha! I'm sure you're right because I got huge with Hannah by the end. I just hate feeling like it's shrinking because add to that I rarely feel solid movements, it doesn't even feel like I'm pregnant anymore... just terribly uncomfortable from the SPD lol. The only movements I feel lately just feel like gas bubbles popping in my belly. It's so strange to not feel hard movements like so many girls this far along are.

And at night, she goes to town so down low on my cervix... but that's about it lol.


----------



## Disneybaby26

I went and boughten D bra this weekend...and I'm thinking I should have gone with the DD. holy gigantic boobs!!

My dreams are also out of control! Last night I had a dream we had the baby but it was soooo tiny and we had to take it to the doctor to find out what it was?! When DH left the room I just peeked in the diaper and it was a boy. So strange!! Immediately following that I had a dream we had a girl but she was like 10 years old and special needs. I didn't like either of the dreams at all :( is it Thursday yet?!?


----------



## morganwhite7

Holy boobs Ashlee!! Haha I wish! And those dreams sound crappy like mine.. it's bc we worry so much already about our LO's..!

Waves- I'm dreading not feeling movement either.. Haven't felt much so far. Is your placenta high up or can they even tell? I've read it's difficult to try for VBAC having an anterior placenta because it can turn into a million diff complications including being low-lying, which would call for a CS (but it's not stopping me yet!!). I'm so terrified of previa/accreta due to my scar being right where the placenta is growing. I can't wait to ask the doc a million questions lol.. they prob hate me. 

Also anyone know if they induce VBACs?? I'm worrying about going overdue and not being allowed to try.. I DO NOT want another CS!!! Lol I've been researching my heart out but I just read that it depends on how things pan out in the end.. I hate wondering how she'll get here.. I'm such a planner.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Ladies, i'm feeling burny down there!! peeing doesn't hurt, but i'm def uncomfortbale. Are yeast infections something that can happen during pregnancy? I took a bath on friday night because I was feeling awful, but today is when it started hurting. I took a shower this am. maybe the soap I use is bothering me? My pee has been cloudy lately, but i'm finding it hard to drink a lot of water.. I just don't want to make another doctor's appointment..


----------



## Cowgirl07

I hear that bladder infections and yeast infections are somewhat common. If it is uncomfortable I would make an appointment.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Darn.. wonder what doc to call? LOL yeast infection would be a gyno but bladder infection would probably be my regular doc...

I will wait until tomorrow to see if it's still bothering me. If it is, I guess i'll have to make an appointment.


----------



## morganwhite7

Also Britt, sometimes if you've been holding it for a while or REALLY have to go, it'll put pressure on your uterus from your bladder being so full and it feels sore after you empty out haha. Kinda burny feeling but not super ouch like a UTI. I say get a urine test if it gets worse!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

I will have to see how it feels tomorrow. I haven't been drinking a lot of water, and i'm worried this will give me something. It's a stuggle to get down 3 glasses of water a day. Water (or a bunch of anything in my stomach at one time) makes me feel SO sick. I try to space it out, but i know i'm not drinking enough.


----------



## asmcsm

Disneybaby26 said:


> I went and boughten D bra this weekend...and I'm thinking I should have gone with the DD. holy gigantic boobs!!
> 
> My dreams are also out of control! Last night I had a dream we had the but it was soooo tiny and we had to take it to the doctor to find out what it was?! When DH left the room I just peeked in the diaper and it was a boy. So strange!! Immediately following that I had a dream we had a girl but she was like 10 years old and special needs. I didn't like either of the dreams at all :( is it Thursday yet?!?

Can't wait to see what you're having!!! I think it's a boy ;)



CantHrdlyWait said:


> Ladies, i'm feeling burny down there!! peeing doesn't hurt, but i'm def uncomfortbale. Are yeast infections something that can happen during pregnancy? I took a bath on friday night because I was feeling awful, but today is when it started hurting. I took a shower this am. maybe the soap I use is bothering me? My pee has been cloudy lately, but i'm finding it hard to drink a lot of water.. I just don't want to make another doctor's appointment..

 Definitely common in pregnancy. I had a yeast infection during the tww of my bfp. You can treat them with suppositories and cream but not pills. I think they have those tests you can take at home to test by AZO for yeast infections, would at tell you if you have one


----------



## asmcsm

Oh, and I caved and called my Dr. for Zofran...can't wait till Friday...puked twice already today and can't keep anything down...feeling miserable :? Hoping that mine isn't ridiculously expensive. Wondering if I can use my husband's prescription discount card? They sent 2 of them but both have his name so I'm not sure


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Thanks Ashlee! I'm going to see if it's better or worse tomorrow and go from there. I know sometimes my soap bothers me, so maybe that's all it is. I'm hoping anyway.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

The zofran will help a lot! You'll be feeling better soon!


----------



## asmcsm

CantHrdlyWait said:


> Thanks Ashlee! I'm going to see if it's better or worse tomorrow and go from there. I know sometimes my soap bothers me, so maybe that's all it is. I'm hoping anyway.

FX it's just the soap, yeast infections are miserable!!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

yes, they are. I've only had one in my life and I don't want another one. haha


----------



## clynn11

Ash- you're on his insurance right? I would think you could use them then, but if they have his name on them he may have to come with you. Sorry you feel so yucky all the time hun. Just means your baby is growing strong! :)


----------



## asmcsm

Yea, I'm on his insurance. I've picked up his prescription for him with them before jut not sure if they'll cover mine. BUT, fortunately for me, he had his cyst removed today and I have to go pick up his antibiotics at the same time so FX they'll just use it on both! My prescription will be under my new last name so obviously showing I'm his wife


----------



## Cowgirl07

I'm sure they will be fine with it Ashlee. They may have to call to confirm it but it should go through.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Ashlee, I really hope you don't have troubles like I did getting Zofran! The only damn way I can get it is by paying for it out of my own pocket. My insurance will not cover it at all unless I take two other meds first. One of them has terrible side effects, and I won't take it, and the other is a class C so i'm AFRAID to take it. 

I have 8 zofran left and 21 remaining on my open presription. I'm trying to take only as needed.


----------



## asmcsm

The midwife said she was prescribing the dissolving zofran for me, but if it's a fortune I'm requesting the generic. CVS' website said it would be $26.99 for 30 of the generic 8mg pills


----------



## Cowgirl07

So ladies-I think someone should be having a boy! I have the cutest boy fabric just sitting here waiting.


----------



## Disneybaby26

Well see in a few days, Katrina!! :)


----------



## Cowgirl07

Ok its not waiting anymore I broke down and started sewing. lol


----------



## asmcsm

So, I went to pick up my prescription and apparently my insurance doesn't cover the dissolving ones so they had to fax my OB office to see if she'll change in to pill form so I have to wait grrrr


----------



## goldstns

VENT: so my work has set an expectation by giving pumping moms their own office. Well we are in a office moving phase at work and I requested my own office (for pumping reasons post pregnancy). Well they are denying me my own office. However, they went to my husband (a newly hired federal full time employee) and offered him his own office. They said to him "it is easier for us to give you our own office then a contractor, that would look bad on us if we give a contractor their own office". Yes I am a contractor, but I have been with them for OVER 6 years!!! IM PISSED! I ACTUALLY HAVE A REASON TO NEED MY OWN OFFICE!


----------



## jury3

Nikki-That's so stupid! They legally have to provide a place other than a restroom...

Molly-Definitely getting a cute little bump!

Britt-Yeast infections and UTIs are both more common in pregnancy. Definitely get it checked out if it isn't better tomorrow. 

Morgan-I haven't really been having vivid dreams. I've only had about 3 or 4 that had anything to do with pregnancy and they were the most vivid...not too out of the ordinary for me though.

Ashlee-I am still waiting for my boobs to get huge...I had to go bigger around, but I just think my boobs are swollen looking. DW is convinced they are huge lol My nipples did kind of change over night. The MT showed up and my nipples stick out further. Sometimes they look bigger, but not always.
Sorry you have to wait for your pills...

Anyone else have their nipples turn kind of white and then go away? Just my nipple, not areola, will turn this whitish color and then just fade away. So strange...

Had doc apt today. Baby A's hb was 152 (I think the same as last time), but he/she was moving all around so the doc kept losing the hb lol. Baby B's was 148, which is lower than last time (164). She said all seems good. Starting at our 20 week apt things will get more informative...measure belly, start checking cervix, u/s every time, etc. I can't wait!
Now just waiting for our gender scan on Sat!!!


----------



## clynn11

Sooo exciting! Can't wait for the news of all of your babes genders! Hoping i'll be joining you over here... possibly in a few days?! I posted pics of my tests on FB and on the TTC thread, take a look if you'd like!


----------



## jury3

Cassidy-I saw! I hope it's the real deal...I'm so nervous for you lol


----------



## jury3

Damn it, it never posts like I want it to...ignore my dumb faces, I'm usually being dumb right before lol


----------



## clynn11

Here's the most recent.. bottom test after 1.5 hr hold. Pic taken in 3 mins. FRER tmw morning will give the final verdict :wacko:

LOVE your bump Julie! So stinking cute!
 



Attached Files:







new 018.jpg
File size: 59.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## TTCaWee1

Cassidy I soooo hope this is it!!!! I see lines!!! Frer tonight!!!


----------



## TTCaWee1

Julie your bump is growing so fast!!! So cute though


----------



## brunettebimbo

Cassidy FX!!

Julie your bumps growing fast, you look really good!

AFM - Trying not get my hopes up but I woke feeling quite nauseous this morning! 
Cassidy posted a good link on the Facebook Group about levels being lower for a boy so hopefully that's just the reason why my tests aren't darkening yet!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Cute bump Julie!

Ashlee - so sorry you had to wait to get your medicine. Even the generic brand for me was $40 for 9 pills. I don't understand these meds at all.


----------



## morganwhite7

BB- I totally agree with that.. my tests were abnormally strong by 10DPO this time (with my boy they weren't dark til about 14/15DPO) and I'm having a girl! Good for nausea too! Any new tests from today? Don't worry too much, and don't test if it helps. It sounds like you've got a golden bean nestling in safe n sound!! :)

CASS OMG I friggin hope this is it! I wish you didn't sleep so late, I wanna see that FRER nowwww!!! Haha I'll be patiently waiting! You so deserve this.. haha and I bet it'll be a boy with all the pretty dresses and headbands you have ready lol ;) FX'D!!!

Julie- Lovely tummy and MY how it has grown! Twins pregnancies are so exciting! When is your scan? I think I'll guess boy/girl! Any pelvic/hip/back pain lately? Mine has just begun.. jw with your extra babe if you're feeling things a bit sooner.. if not- ENJOY feeling content! I read you said work is better too.. it sure is nice not wanting to puke all day and actually getting to enjoy/show off that bump :)

AFM- Scan/Quad-screen BW this Thursday.. Can't wait for another peek into miss Marley's world! Haha at our gender scan she was just snuggling with my placenta like a pillow (since it's anterior, so in front). Looked quite comfy! 

Happy Tuesday girls.. hope everyone is fabulous and fine and enjoying the Christmas music on the radio! (I loooove it!!!)


----------



## clynn11

Morgan- can you put my due date August 1st? Thanks hun <3 So happy to be able to join you ladies finally. <3


----------



## morganwhite7

IT WOULD BE MY HONOR <3 :) 

Hhaha omg girlie.. omg is all I have to say ;)


----------



## asmcsm

Julie look at that cute bump! Really starting to round out now! Yay! Can't wait for your gender scan!

Cassidy I'm so freaking excited for you!!! :wohoo: :happydance: welcome to the preggo board!! Don't puke as much as me!


----------



## TTCaWee1

Cassidy!!!!! Omg! Yay! Finally!

Where's that frer???? I want to see your lines!!!


----------



## clynn11

Pic taken 2 minutes after dipping.

It's much more defined and darker in person. :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







1472864_722384414456980_1534037051_n.jpg
File size: 8.5 KB
Views: 10


----------



## morganwhite7

Hey BB I need your DD too just realized... July something, I just put ?? for now!


----------



## clynn11

I think she's due July 26th if she goes by her O date but she may be going by her LMP instead.


----------



## morganwhite7

Gotcha I'll stick that in there for now, thx :)


----------



## clynn11

This shows it much better. 45 minutes after taking it. 11dpo :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







new 001.jpg
File size: 11.1 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Disneybaby26

Cassidy!!!!!!! A baby Byrd!!!!! I'm so freakin excited for you!!! :) Congrats mama & welcome!!!


----------



## clynn11

Thanks sooo much Kara. So happy to join you all finally! :)


----------



## TTCaWee1

How awesome!!!! So excited for you!


----------



## Disneybaby26

clynn11 said:


> This shows it much better. 45 minutes after taking it. 11dpo :cloud9:

Omg!! Look at that line!! Eeeeek!!! :cloud9:


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Welcome Cassidy!!!!!!!


----------



## brunettebimbo

O date puts me at 26th and LMP puts me at 22nd. 

So trying to reassure myself still. So what do you girls think honestly?

When I was pregnant with my son I tested when AF was late. I always had 28 day cycles with the odd 32 thrown in. I didn't really get much to begin with. They were proper squinters. I thought they were Evaps. I tested for a few days then have up as we were NTNP so figured my cycle was just messed up. Anyways at 2 weeks late I tested again and it came up straight away and was dark. At my dating scan they put me at 4+4 the day I got my BFP but I honestly think I was further along plus I went into labour at 39 weeks and had him at 39+2 which also makes me think my dates were wrong. 

Do you reckon that maybe it's the same case this time? I'm far to scared to test again!


----------



## TTCaWee1

Bb, if it was me I would freak not seeing them get darker. But that is me. I had a million tests lined up in my bathroom then still tested every week or so until I got my Doppler lol. A bit OCD maybe?? I do find it odd that they aren't getting darker but then again you are late for AF and this happened before. If it were me, I would keep testing. But in the end, it is what it is.


----------



## brunettebimbo

I think I will wait and test again Friday. I woke with a little nausea this morning so that's got to be something.


----------



## morganwhite7

I say do another FRER as much as you hate us for saying it over and over haha.. Maybe tomorrow or something.. the levels should be rising bunches in these first few days so it should be MUCH more noticeable than the cheapies, even at the same mIU they can still be a bit harder to see!

If you look at Cassidy's, they got darker within hours and you can see it very clearly on the FRER. (Don't pay attention or compare DPOs though, you obv implanted much later than she did!)

Nausea is great.. try not to worry. Either way whatever happens IS NOT IN YOUR HANDS. All you can do is Hope, Wish, and Pray!!! (HWP from HWPG ;))


----------



## brunettebimbo

I've only got one FRER left. I was thinking of waiting until Friday because I will be a week late. I should really listen to my Doctor and stop worrying about lines on tests! :lol:


----------



## brunettebimbo

I can not stop weeing today. Every half hour on the dot! :lol:


----------



## MrsAmk

off topic, but I chuckle every time I read "wee" lol


----------



## brunettebimbo

:lol:


----------



## jury3

Holy f-ing crap Cassidy!!!! I was so scared for you bc you always have those stupid evaps...but that FRER looks great! YAY!!! I am so freaking excited for you :)

Morgan-Yeah, the belly is growing fast...it scares me a little lol I do have a bit of lower back pain sometimes. My sacrum goes out a lot, but that's pretty normal for me. So, so far it isn't bad yet. My scan is this Sat at 10am. I am so excited! 

So, I'm not nauseous all the time like I was. However, my gag reflex is worse. It's even worse in the morning. I puked for the first time this morning...Gagged on the way into the bathroom. Decided to take zofran. Was ok until I started brushing my teeth...gagged and then puked. Luckily it was just water...not sure if the zofran stayed down or not lol Oh the joys...lol


----------



## morganwhite7

Yahooo for this Saturday Julie! Haha gives me something fun to look forward to ;)


----------



## morganwhite7

Oh my goodness Julie.. just Googled some on sacrum pain/moving and I think that's exactly my problem!! I just didn't have a word for where the pain was, now I can ask the doc about what I can do- thank you!!! Haha I'm excited it has been puzzling me for weeks.. I can feel something clanking together down there and it was so worrisome! :)


----------



## asmcsm

Julie, that's the worst for me too...the gag reflex...I had to run some stuff out to the trash this morning including some old milk which grosses me out on a normal day...but the thought of it and seeing it, even telling DH i was taking it out to the trash was making me gag, finally I ended up running to the bathroom and puking ugh. btw still no zofran for me...really friggin happy


----------



## brunettebimbo

I was a little nauseous this morning and it went once I'd forced down my toast. I'm now trying to eat my tea and really struggling. Not gagging etc but just really struggling to get it down!


----------



## asmcsm

BB- toast is a hard one for me, it's sent me running for the toilet more than once...not fun


So how many of us now that have gotten BFPs with softcups? just curious


----------



## clynn11

I used softcups. 1 bd 48 hrs before o


----------



## MrsAmk

I forgot I used Softcups too!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Morgan-Can you put sex everyone is having on the first page?


----------



## asmcsm

Finally got my zofran :happydance: hope it kicks in nice and fast


----------



## wavescrash

TOMORROW IS VIABILITY DAY!!!

Today has been a physically taxing day. Worked 2-10:30 last night, drove OH to work at 4am, came back home to sleep and wake for work at 7am myself and then worked 8-4:30. My sciatica was bothering me a little yesterday but was rather tolerable but by the time I got home from work I could barely walk. It got worse throughout the evening (I was crawling around on the floor because I couldn't walk lol) but it seems a little better now (I can walk again so that's a bonus.) I was just hoping I was done with that nonsense since it had been a few weeks but guess not. Oh well.

I keep forgetting but I have my monthly OB appointment Friday morning. I'm excited to see if I've gained much more weight (I was underweight - against my will lol - pre-pregnancy & want to gain, gain, gain) & we're going to schedule my glucose test. I can't remember when they start measuring fundal height at my office but I'm kinda hoping she will Friday just for curiosity's sake.


----------



## jury3

morganwhite7 said:


> Oh my goodness Julie.. just Googled some on sacrum pain/moving and I think that's exactly my problem!! I just didn't have a word for where the pain was, now I can ask the doc about what I can do- thank you!!! Haha I'm excited it has been puzzling me for weeks.. I can feel something clanking together down there and it was so worrisome! :)

Lol...did you ever call the chiropractor? That's how I know mine is out, she tells me all the time...Such relief after she adjusts me.

Ashlee-Yay for zofran!!!

Waves-Exciting! Surely they will start measuring this month...mine starts at 20 weeks.

I used soft cups!

We went to our first of five Multiples Class tonight. Basically they talked about all the complications and things that can go wrong lol Nothing that surprised me though. We will get to tour the NICU at one of the classes, which is kind of fun but kind of scary thinking they could end up there. She said 50% of twins end up in the NICU even if that only means for a few hours or a day. Got to meet other ladies pregnant with twins. That was nice. C-section class tomorrow...


----------



## wavescrash

https://www.buzzfeed.com/jreeve/19-pregnancy-lifesavers-that-will-help-you-survive-eeqg

19 pregnancy lifesavers that will help you survive the 1st trimester.


----------



## brunettebimbo

I could cry with relief. That has got to be the longest 3 minutes of my life. I am shaking like a leaf! I did a cheap test and it was fractionally darker so decided I need to be brave and do my digi!

https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh70/kjordanj/1541B5C3-92DF-4912-9628-36C8A79227F1-1008-0000009418D999CC_zps59eb0c3d.jpg


----------



## wavescrash

Aw yay, congrats mama!!! So many BFPs this week/month! I love it. So happy for all you ladies.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Thank you :)

I must just have a shy bean or slow rising hormones!!


----------



## clynn11

I've been burping. And peeing. A lot.


----------



## brunettebimbo

I went for a wee every half hour yesterday! :lol:

I feel something around the middle near my pelvis but can't explain how, not baby obviously, kind of heavy feeling?


----------



## morganwhite7

^BB just your uterus reacting to being a momma again.. I remember the "full feeling" just a few days after BFP too! AND CONGRATS ON THAT DIGI!!!

CASS- YOU TOO!!! YAHOOOOO!! I'm loving this.. so, so genuinely excited for everyone :)

And I used SoftCups too! Both nights before O and also wore one to work morning of O! I hope they approve them as a fertility aid (I read rumors of making them medically approved..) so that other ladies can have the same help! So awesome!

And I will add the genders to the front page.. but we only know a few.. I think only me & Waves? I will stick in Molly's too since I'm so convinced ;)

P.s. AWFUL round ligament pain this morning.. once again hunched over trying to walk into work :/ Ouch. Also gotta call a chiro Julie.. I think I need adjusted too lol. Not only the scarum or whatnot but I have a herniated disc from the accident that is causing major nerve pain in my back as I work.. Can't wait for that relief! Also have my monthly appt tomorrow morning.. Quad-screen and ultrasound to see if my placenta is low-lying which will answer lots of my VBAC questions.. Can't wait to ambush doc with all the questions I've saved up this month haha!


----------



## asmcsm

Yay for the digi BB!! I've had that full feeling since the beginning. I haven't been able to stand pants for weeks. Hair tie on the button trick for me all the way

Lmao Cassidy, just you wait! It's only the beginning!

Morgan, sorry your back is hurting so much! Hopefully your appointment goes swimmingly and you get lots of info!

Btw, zofran is a miracle drug! First good night of sleep I've had in weeks!!!


----------



## morganwhite7

Good for you Ash finally got your fix... Ikr it is AHHHMAZING :)


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

So glad you got some meds Ashlee!They really do help a LOT. Seems like when I take one, I'm good for several days. It's strange, but i'm not questioning it. 

Ladies - Starting to get worried. I am NOT drinking enough water and i'm scared. Water or any liquid makes me insanely nauseous. Sometimes just sipping water makes me gag. I know that hydration is SO important but i'm getting by most days with only 3 glasses of water. I don't know what else to do. I've tried, hot water, cold water, tea, flavored water, sparkling water, sipping water, chugging water. It all has the same effect.


----------



## RobertRedford

Britt, I would try soup (like a really mild miso), or broth. Super bland, but it will get some liquids into you. If it gets worse, call your doc, they may want to give you an IV if you're really dehydrated.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

RobertRedford said:


> Britt, I would try soup (like a really mild miso), or broth. Super bland, but it will get some liquids into you. If it gets worse, call your doc, they may want to give you an IV if you're really dehydrated.

Thanks amanda.. for lunch i've been having a very mild soup.. it's like ramen but gluten free. only concern is that it's got a good bit of sodium..I don't feel super dehydrated but my appointment isn't for another 20 days, so i'm not sure at which point I should call them. I never would have thought I'd not be able to drink water. :shrug:


----------



## RobertRedford

CantHrdlyWait said:


> RobertRedford said:
> 
> 
> Britt, I would try soup (like a really mild miso), or broth. Super bland, but it will get some liquids into you. If it gets worse, call your doc, they may want to give you an IV if you're really dehydrated.
> 
> Thanks amanda.. for lunch i've been having a very mild soup.. it's like ramen but gluten free. only concern is that it's got a good bit of sodium..I don't feel super dehydrated but my appointment isn't for another 20 days, so i'm not sure at which point I should call them. I never would have thought I'd not be able to drink water. :shrug:Click to expand...

I would call, just to be safe. No harm. They may have some more ideas, too. weird, but have you tried drinking through a straw? It may help..


----------



## asmcsm

Britt, try fruit Popsicles, that might be a little easier way to try and stay hydrated.

Also, like amanda said, try drinking with a straw. That's what i've been doing. Lemon water with a straw every day


----------



## RobertRedford

Ash I can't believe that you're already 10 weeks! I think its time for another bump pic :)


----------



## TTCaWee1

Happy V day Amanda!!


----------



## brunettebimbo

I feel like I've done too much today. I'm exhausted and my back hurts. It's not even been a very busy day but I was looking after my friends 14 month old and the little monkey wouldn't sleep so I haven't been able to nap! Early bed for me I think!

I may only be just over 4 weeks pregnant but I have some serious bloat going on, my clothes are getting tight already and I popped the breast button off two uniforms at work! I wonder how long I can hide it this time?

I hope everyone is doing ok. 

Happy V Day Amanda!


----------



## jury3

bb-Yay for the positive digi!!!! Congrats :) My pants got tight really quickly too. The rubber band around the button thing only worked for about a week. I have two in there though...maybe you do too! lol

Britt-I agree with the popcicles or even ice...can you suck on ice or chew it? That would help if you can handle it. Otherwise lets hope it passes soon...just don't get so dehydrated that you have to go to the doc for fluids. Have you talked to your doc about it?


----------



## brunettebimbo

I doubt it, Cassidy is the one with twins with those bright lines! :lol:

I have a lot of maternity stuff in the loft from when I was pregnant with Tristan. I also have a uniform available at work in the next size up from before I lost weight!

I guess what they say about showing quicker with on your second is true!


----------



## RobertRedford

I have a bellaband around somewhere, and will gladly send it to someone if they want it. Size small, brown with lace. Never worn!

Also a pair of ingrid and isabel black linen maternity pants, size small or medium. Worn once around the house.

I feel like I'm jynxing myself by hanging onto them :)

btw, they're having a killer sale right now. If I was preggo I would for sure be getting the white ruched 3/4 shirt! 

https://www.ingridandisabel.com/category/ingrid-isabel-catalog/sale


----------



## asmcsm

ah! I want the bellaband!! I can't stand zipping and buttoning my [ants these days :? I will update with a bump pic in a bit. not much there yet really. just hate having any pressure on it


----------



## RobertRedford

asmcsm said:


> ah! I want the bellaband!! I can't stand zipping and buttoning my [ants these days :? I will update with a bump pic in a bit. not much there yet really. just hate having any pressure on it

Ill try to find it today, and ill send it to you. Its around somewhere. It is this in dark brown: https://www.ingridandisabel.com/product/1012/bellaband-lace.html


----------



## asmcsm

You're awesome :hugs: I have been having a hard tiome finding shirts that are long enough to cover top of my jeans. I've been rubber banding it since like week 5


----------



## RobertRedford

asmcsm said:


> You're awesome :hugs: I have been having a hard tiome finding shirts that are long enough to cover top of my jeans. I've been rubber banding it since like week 5

I have that problem normally..my torso is so long that its always really hard to find tank tops that don't look like stupid crop tops, haha. Target has amazing tanks that are long and cheap. https://www.target.com/s?searchTerm...ategories&lnk=snav_sbox_mossimo+long+and+lean


----------



## brunettebimbo

Can you get things from New Look? They do a tall section which is great for a bump! Their maternity section is really good too.


----------



## morganwhite7

Ashlee- Ik what you mean about no touching the belly.. even before I had a bump I wanted NO pressure and hubby couldn't press it.. I would always yell at him about it, trying to lay on top of me or whatever haha. It's like an INSTANT protective mama instinct.. so cool. And I've got to try the hair tie trick bc I HAAAATE my bellaband.. stupid thing just looks like I have a super long tank top pulled over my butt since you have to wear it down so low.. And then your pants fall down all day.. Haha but I'll let you be the judge, ik plentyyyy of mamas who love em!

Sonia- HOW ARE YOU??? I see you! ;) haha

And IIIIII get to seeee my beannnnn in the morninnnnn.... nanananabooboo... haha jk but I'm so excited. 8 a.m. I hope they give me more pictures :)

P.s. I LOVE NEW LOOK BB!!!! I bought a whole bulk load of maternity clothes a month ago (it's just like H&M but EXCELLENT maternity selection- super cute!!) and it was FREE shipping from the UK! I got so much stuff, the cutest silky Christmas dress and a pack of 3 stretchy dresses, all so cheap.. even have my boots on from there right now.. ttly a New Look advocate now lol.


----------



## asmcsm

5weeks vs 10weeks not much different really
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.7 KB
Views: 11


----------



## brunettebimbo

I love it Morgan!!

Loving the bump picture. You've definitely grown! :)


----------



## morganwhite7

https://www.newlook.com/shop/maternity/view-all-maternity/dresses/_/N-9jyZbxy?No=0&Nrpp=100
^New Look dresses..
Best prices and selection, pretty sure everyone gets free shipping first time ordering!

Ashlee- 2 more weeks and you'll be like WHOA! & I even see a diff in those two!


----------



## RobertRedford

yup, you've def grown, Ash! Super cute bump!


----------



## RobertRedford

morganwhite7 said:


> https://www.newlook.com/shop/maternity/view-all-maternity/dresses/_/N-9jyZbxy?No=0&Nrpp=100
> ^New Look dresses..
> Best prices and selection, pretty sure everyone gets free shipping first time ordering!

https://www.newlook.com/shop/matern...ochrome-stripe-tie-waist-maxi-dress_280070509 loove.


----------



## clynn11

What prenatal do you all recommend ladies??


----------



## brunettebimbo

I take Pregnacare.


----------



## RobertRedford

clynn11 said:


> What prenatal do you all recommend ladies??

I took these and loved them, until they were too big to swallow and made me gag, so I switched to the chewable ones from walmart: 
https://www.soap.com/p/rainbow-light-prenatal-one-multivitamin-tabs-43960

I also took these: 
https://www.soap.com/p/nordic-naturals-prenatal-dha-500-mg-softgels-64688

and extra folic acid, because the chewable ones didnt have as much FA as I liked.

https://www.standardprocess.com/Products/Standard-Process/Magnesium-Lactate
and these, once a day (at night) to prevent constipation


----------



## morganwhite7

OMG Amanda $7 haha you are not a positive influence on me!!! haha I have a retail therapy addiction ;)

https://www.gnc.com/product/index.jsp?productId=13149641 these are great, have the extra DHA that boosts baby brains :)


----------



## RobertRedford

Morgan...I am a shopaholic. It's bad. really bad.

I got all of my maternity jeans on ebay, actually. I love designer jeans but refused to pay $200 for a pair of maternity designer jeans, So I found really nice used ones on ebay for $30-$50. Most were never worn, from pea in a pod. The hudsons and citizens of humanity were my favorite.


----------



## clynn11

Thanks ladies. I was taking a regular daily vitamin before, gonna run and pick up my prenatals :)


----------



## clynn11

Ash, there's a liiiittle difference. You're still tiny though!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Morgan/Ashlee/Julie- thanks!! I will stop at the store tonight and get some popsicles! I haven't thought about sucking on ice, but I could give it a try! i'll do anything to not be going without water! 

Ashlee- cute bump!!

BB- I had to stop taking my regular prenatal and start taking a chewy one because my regular one had iron in it and was making me feel SO SICK. The chewy ones are great!


----------



## TTCaWee1

Ugh I fell going up the stairs today. Pretty hard. I tripped on the last step and fell forward and landed on all fours. Scared the shit out of me. My dumbass was running and caught the toe of my boot on the stair. Concrete too. Boo.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

I am so scared of falling Rachel! Especially as it gets colder and icy! Eek. My worst nightmare!


----------



## RobertRedford

TTCaWee1 said:


> Ugh I fell going up the stairs today. Pretty hard. I tripped on the last step and fell forward and landed on all fours. Scared the shit out of me. My dumbass was running and caught the toe of my boot on the stair. Concrete too. Boo.

eeeks my heart just jumped into my throat. Are you okay?


----------



## MrsAmk

Look for a prenatal with whole food ingredients. I take this one https://www.amazon.com/MegaFood-Bab...F8&qid=1384981711&sr=1-1&keywords=baby+and+me


----------



## TTCaWee1

I'm ok it just scared me. I just need to slow down. I really should've taken the elevator up 3 flights but sometimes I forget I'm pregnant.


----------



## morganwhite7

I take the stairs everyday at work too, 3 flights, and I almost tripped over my dress the other day. Now I am EXTRA CAREFUL but that doesn't stop me from skipping steps to my car at 5 o'clock ;)


----------



## goldstns

Just got back from doc: blood pressure is wonderful, they did a NST (where they listen to the babies heart beat and look for contractions) and all was great with baby Alia. Bad part is they are asking me to come in 2x/week for the NST testing...BOO! She said that she doesn't want baby to go beyond 39 weeks because of the deterioration of the placenta because of my GD... so she said she will keep an eye my cervix after thanksgiving, but there is a chance for induction around 3/4/5th of Jan. I said at that rate, lets try to have the first baby of the new year on Jan 1! She said she is working on call that day!


----------



## clynn11

Nikki- OMG your baby girl is going to be here sooo soon! So exciting!!!

Rachel- I hope all is okay hun. So scary!


----------



## Disneybaby26

So scary Rachel!! We all need to remind ourselves to slow down for bubba!!

Nikki- she will be here so soon!! Omg!!

We have our gender/anatomy scan at 8:30am EST tomorrow, I'm SO EXCITED!!! Like a kid on Christmas!!! :)


----------



## morganwhite7

Nooooo way!!!!!! Kara I'm so excited.. I say umm BOY for you! Haha ohmygoodness that is so exciting, good luck gettin some sleep ;)

Mine is at 8.. Lots of bloodwork so kinda dreading it. Have you gotten your quad screen testing done yet? Results tomorrow too maybe? Urgh I have to wait til my next appt for results, anatomy scan too.


----------



## Disneybaby26

Hahaha-I'm not so sure there will be much sleep involved tonight!

I really have no clue if they're doing a quad? Our FTS came back 1:20,000 and is more accurate then the quad so I'm not sure the quad is necessary for us. If they wanna take the blood in the morning and do it that would be fine with me though! Lol

I'm just so excited to see bubba and all the little baby parts :). Earlier today that baby curled up in a ball on my right side and wouldn't budge!! Lets hope s/he doesn't pull that crap tomorrow morning! I'm OJing up for sure!


----------



## asmcsm

Rachel-how scary! Glad you're okay!

Nikki- oh my goodness! She's going to be here so soon! So excited for you!

Kara- I'm so excited for you!! I'm expecting it will be a little boy :)

Thanks ladies! The bump has grown just a bit, I expect in a couple weeks it will be more obvious. So anxious to announce! Doing my first progression pic at work on Monday. Excited for when they'll all be done and edited together


----------



## clynn11

Eeek can't wait for everyone's gender scans!!!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Kara-I am hoping boy for you!!


----------



## TTCaWee1

Mines next Tuesday!! I wish I was finding out with all of you this week! My doc won't do the anatomy scan until 20 weeks. No sooner. Blah


----------



## wavescrash

Kara - SO EXCITING! Skull _totally_ looks like a boy to me!


----------



## wavescrash

24 weeks today - happy viability day to me :)

https://i1033.photobucket.com/albums/a411/birdsthatsing/BabyNumber3/24weeks-2.jpg


I also come bearing some comparison images because I love them.
The first a comparison from last week (on top) to this week (on bottom.) I think it looks a little bigger.
https://i1033.photobucket.com/albums/a411/birdsthatsing/BabyNumber3/compare3.jpg


This is a comparison of me at 24 weeks during each of my pregnancies going from left to right (first to current.) I feel like I'm carrying lower this time around compared to my last pregnancy.
https://i1033.photobucket.com/albums/a411/birdsthatsing/BabyNumber3/compare2.jpg


----------



## Cowgirl07

Amanda-Yay!! I agree it is lower! But you look awesome!


----------



## wavescrash

Aw, thank you! I appreciate that :)

I'm going to try taking one of those silhouette full-body pictures tomorrow with my iPhone. Fingers crossed lol.


----------



## jury3

Ashlee-You can definitely tell a difference in your little bump...you have more of a pooch.

Rachel-Oh no! I'm glad you're ok...that scares me bc I've fallen on our stairs before. They have carpet, my foot slips right off sometimes.

Kara-So exciting!!! Mine is Sat! Can't wait for us all to find out!

Prenatals-I switch it up all the time. I have free samples that I take. Our local grocery store also gives them for free to encourage coming in to shop. So, I avoid paying for mine lol The free ones from the grocery store have a coating that is a little sweet, makes them easier to swallow. I cannot take ones that leave a bad taste or I gag horribly...


----------



## clynn11

Never thought i'd be so happy to say my boobies are a little tender! Mostly on the sides, but yay! Lol


----------



## brunettebimbo

Amanda id say you've grown since last week. Definitely carrying lower too!

So I've woken up, my boobs hurt a little more than yesterday and I feel a bit nauseous :happydance:


----------



## clynn11

Yaaay BB!

Amanda- I think you look like you're carrying lower too. Such a cute bump! LOVE all the comparison pics.


----------



## brunettebimbo

There's not much but there's more than yesterday! :)


----------



## wavescrash

Thanks ladies!

To chime in on the prenatal convo - I could only stomach the chewable/gummy ones from Target. Anything else (swallowable/non-gummy form) seriously intensified my nausea/morning sickness.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Yeh I guess I won't be hiding this bloat long! Look how much my leggings dig in already!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## clynn11

I'm calling the OB tomorrow to set up my first scan. Because I O'd so early... can I lie and say my LMP started 3 days earlier so their dates will line up with mine?? Lol I'm gonna be pissed if I told them my actual LMP and they make me wait longer for a scan. Picked up prenatals today too.


----------



## brunettebimbo

My Doctors is going off my LMP which is better for me! Maybe say your not sure?


----------



## wavescrash

Cassidy - that's what I did. If I went by O day instead of LMP, my due date was 1 day earlier lol. Not a lot but whatever... So I've said my LMP was 1 day earlier than it actually was. I like my due date being March 12 instead of the 13th anyway. As long as you're not changing it by over a week it shouldn't be a huge deal.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Kara - YAY!!! So exciting!!


----------



## Disneybaby26

:girl: a little GIRL!!! Love her so much!! Will post pics tonight, off to bring grandma some pink flowers!!! :)


----------



## asmcsm

Really?!? I so thought a boy for you!! But yay for having a little princess to spoil!!! :D so happy for you!


----------



## asmcsm

Cassidy- your first appointment will be a lot of paperwork, questions and a physical exam and then they'll look to see how far you are with the US. I'd recommend making your apt for after you're over 5 weeks so you can at least see a sac, otherwise you'll probably freak yourself out a little with only seeing thickened endometrium. And you'll have to wait till after 6 weeks to go back anyway.


----------



## morganwhite7

OMG girls what a morning.. I am so excited for everyone literally dancin outta my socks! :)


----------



## goldstns

yay for all the healthy little ones!!

My goal tonight: to take a picture of Alia's room and post it.. it is all ready for her arrival!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

A girl!!!! How awesome!!!!! So happy for you!!!


----------



## wavescrash

A girl???!!! It so looked like a boy's skull. The first time skull theory proved me wrong lol.

Regardless, congrats mama <3 Little girls are wonderful. Can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## morganwhite7

Hey girls I was rushing this morning so couldn't share all of the findings from my doc appt. They did another scan to check my placenta and found something more worrisome than before- "placental lakes". Basically pools of blood all around the placenta/baby. Doc told me not to worry too much at this point, since I've actually seen lots of blood come out and baby still wanted to stay, even after miscarriage was "imminent" as they put it :growlmad: So he said they wanted to draw a few extra vials of blood in addition to the Quad screen stuff to check for (some big long word) which could cause bleeding, and a few other things that, if found, I'd have to alter my prenatal care and maybe get daily shots, weekly visits etc. Not fun stuff. So he said it could be related to the SCH they found before, but most likely not. And that the only thing he could to to reassure me was to have me come in again in 2 weeks to keep on monitoring it. Could get bad, could turn into nothing. So very worrisome obviously, but I believe it's in God's hands. We have NO/ZERO/NADAAAAA control over how a pregnancy progresses so I am just praying for some peace of mind and that things go swimmingly for this little girl. Plus side is that we won't have to wait a whole month for the anatomy scan, he said he'd go ahead and do it in 2 weeks and that I can call in on Monday to hear all of the bloodwork reuslts from what was taken today (11 vials and a flushot :/ jeeez lol). He was so, so wonderful as well as our midwife, we discussed VBAC questions for about an hour and I feel 110% better about that. Even though I've really learned that there is no final plan when trying to do this.. we really have to just wait and see how things are in the end. Our faaabulous midwife (gosh I just LOVE our new OB, so much better than at OSU w/ Jaxon) told me that we really won't know the plan until 38 weeks, where they'll then strip my membranes if I'd like and see if I go into labor on my own. Scared though bc I want to be able to move around in labor and that means NO EPIDURAL!!! HAHA oh my goodness, NEVER something I thought to cosider, but if it means better chances of VBACing then so be it! So that's about all.. just more semi-scary news, but they rock so I'm trusting they'll take wonderful care of our LO. :)


----------



## Cowgirl07

FX for you and Marley!!


----------



## wavescrash

I had the day off work and OH got out of work at 8am. My 8 year old was at school so we took the 18 month old out to breakfast. It's such a smoother outing without the older one there lol. She's a total snot anymore so it was nice to enjoy a meal out without the whining (you'd think the toddler would whine more!)

Then we ventured off to the thrift store and I found some lift-the-flap books for the toddler. I think I'm going to save them for Christmas gifts though, as much as I want to see her enjoy them now. We also got her 2 Sesame Street coloring books because she's obsessed with Sesame Street. I figure I'll give her one now and save one for Christmas.

Then I also picked up the book "The Night Before Christmas" and think I want to start a tradition of reading it with my kids on Christmas Eve night by the tree with hot chocolate And finally, inspired by Pinterest, I snagged the book "The Night You Were Born" to take to the hospital (when we have this baby #3) and have maybe her footprints put on the front inside cover and then have any hospital guests sign the book for her. I was so happy when I saw it on the shelf. It was $3.99 which is more than I like to spend on books at the thrift shop but it's cheaper than if I'd bought it new so still a bargain!

We're home, toddler & OH are napping and then at 2:30 I have an appointment to get my hair cut. Tomorrow morning is my next OB appointment. So excited to see how much weight I've gained and hopefully measure my fundal height.


----------



## wavescrash

Morgan, I've had 3 placental lakes since my 12 week scan. They rechecked them at my 19 week scan.... still there but they hadn't grown or shrunk so I have to go back for a follow-up scan at 28-32 weeks to check again. They're relatively harmless unless one is in a position that could harm the baby (i.e. near the umbilical cord insertion site as that would restrict blood flow to the baby but they would have seen that & told you right away.) One story I read involved a women that had them up until she delivered, she had a regular vaginal delivery but during the delivery of the placenta, one of the lakes ruptured in the doctor's face. No harm to the mother at all, just a mess for the doctor and something they likely don't have happen on a daily basis lol.

But yes... I have 3 of them as well but no harm to me or the baby. Hopefully that's the same case for you and Marley <3


----------



## brunettebimbo

Yayyyyy for a baby girl :)

Morgan wishing you and your little girl all the best.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Morgan, scary news!! But i'm wishing the best and this little girl is STRONG and has proved she's not going ANYWHERE. =]


----------



## goldstns

Morgan- sending prayers to you and your girly!


----------



## morganwhite7

Thank you girls for the kind words.. <3

Esp Waves- how reassuring!!! Did they run tests on you too to check if there was something causing it? I hope all is well.. trying not to worry since this pregnancy has been one hell of a rollercoaster, and she's still growing like a weed ;)


----------



## wavescrash

morganwhite7 said:


> Esp Waves- how reassuring!!! Did they run tests on you too to check if there was something causing it? I hope all is well.. trying not to worry since this pregnancy has been one hell of a rollercoaster, and she's still growing like a weed ;)

Nope. But I didn't have a SCH or the amount of bleeding you had during my pregnancy so that might just raise their cause for concern a little more for your situation. My OB said they're normal/harmless unless they're in a bad location and the doctor at the scan center just wants to make sure they're not growing and intruding on the baby and her space. They can reabsorb and go away completely or they can stay until the end. Mine were found at 12 weeks, still there (no change at all) at 19 weeks and I'm sure we'll discuss when I should return at my appointment tomorrow for my follow-up. I expect they'll still be there with no change. Heck... they'll probably be there until she's born.

It just sucks because there's not a lot of info out there, at least in layman's terms because after my 12 week scan I was googling like crazy on the drive home coming up with NO answers. What causes them? Can they hurt if baby kicks them? Can the baby kick them so hard they burst? Does it restrict baby's growth since they're taking up all that room?

I read IUGR is a risk with placental lakes but neither my OB or the scan doctor seemed worried about that happening. I asked if it will affect anything pertaining to my delivery and they both assured me there's no affect on your labor and delivery. They're just... there lol.


----------



## Disneybaby26

Morgan- real quick bc I'm at work but I have a little lake too. Doc said theyre very common and most times they don't even tell mommies and the only thing their doing is another scan at 28 weeks. They said its perfectly normal and not to worry at all! Can talk more later!! Xo


----------



## clynn11

Omg this thread is filled with baby girls!!! Sooo happy for you Kara!!!!!

Can't wait for Mirolee to join us! Soooo stoked for her!!!!

Morgan- I have everything crossed for you and Marley. She will be perfectly fine, I just know it.


----------



## Cowgirl07

:wohoo: for all the girls. But I have a beautiful train blankie almost done and an owl one so I hope someone has a boy scan soon. Otherwise I will get attached and won't be able to give them away:haha:


----------



## brunettebimbo

I'm having a stitch like pain in the same sort of place that I was getting that pain before I got my BFP. Please tell me it's normal?


----------



## wavescrash

I don't remember what pain you're talking about (I may have missed that post) but if it's near your ovary, it could just be the corpus luteum. I had pains from that for a few weeks after getting my BFP. Felt like O pains even at times... not too uncommon since that thing sticks around until nearly the 2nd trimester.


----------



## brunettebimbo

I had to go for a scan last month because I kept getting pains to the right of my belly button and about a hand width down. Thought it may have been another cyst but the scan came back clear so the Doctor put it down to ovulation pain.


----------



## clynn11

Scan set for december 20th. Wish they would get ne in sooner but she said she wont see me until at least 7 weeks


----------



## brunettebimbo

Think yourself lucky I have to wait until 12 weeks :( Around first to second week of January!

How exciting so close to Christmas for you :D


----------



## jury3

Congrats on the baby girl Kara!!! I can't believe all the girls! Emily has been the only one with a boy so far...lol 

If my tarot card prediction is correct, then I am having 2 girls...guess we'll see what they say on Saturday!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Okay creative ladies! I need your help! For our Facebook/Social networking pregnancy announcement we are planning on doing a picture of two adult stockings and a baby stocking with the 12 week sonogram lightly attached to the smaller stocking hanging from my grandfathers fireplace mantel. I think i'm going to put a string of christmas lights around it to make it feel more christmasy!

Now I want to put some words on the photo.. and this is where I need help. What should it say?? I thought something like "Newest Zindel coming 2014" or even "Baby Zindel coming June 2014" but I feel like there has to be something cute I can say?

what do you think?


----------



## Cowgirl07

Well with the Christmas theme. I think I would go with the greatest gift of all coming June 2014 or the best present is coming June 2014.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

That's cute Katrina!!!


----------



## Cowgirl07

or use arriving instead of coming. Goodness if I ever get pregnant I will be playing word games for months trying to announce it.


----------



## brunettebimbo

I like Katrina's idea :)


----------



## morganwhite7

Twas the night before Christmas, when all through the house
Not a creature was stirring, not even a mouse.
The stockings were hung by the chimney with care,
Coming 2014- a little Zindel heir!
:xmas12:

Hahahaha that took me a minute, first verse of the "Twas the Night" poem.. goes with the stockings idea.. was hard to find the perfect thing to rhyme with "care" LOL :)


----------



## brunettebimbo

Morgan - Love it!!!


----------



## clynn11

And just puked my guts out for the first time. Ugh.


----------



## Cowgirl07

I like Morgans, but I think mine will be short simple and to the point. We will see. Omg if I get pregnant this month a V-day announcement will probably happen.:dohh: I have to stop doing this.


----------



## clynn11

That is a super cute rhyme morgan!! Love it!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

I guess "Arriving" does sound a lot better! LOL See! This is why I have to ask!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Really adorable Morgan! But I don't know if i'll have that much room on the photo!! I guess we'll have to see!


----------



## morganwhite7

Haha I was thinking the same.. super long but I just remembered stockings from the poem.

Cass- GOOD GOOD GOOD! Ruh roh sounds like you have MS Morgan style... FX'd you get that Zofran soon girlie.. in a week you'll be begging the doc lol. But it's a wonderful sign! :)


----------



## HWPG

morgan, i am answering here because i dont want the other thread to be all blown up with this stuff.
"Oooh other than the fact that you'll be BIG & BEAUTIFUL all summer!!! You can go swimming and show it off" - cant fucking wait for this. not gonna lie. i'm already thinking about walking thru our local farmers market, all hippie hair and bulgy belly. cant wait to wear a bikini and get my picture taken my TMZ magazine.
"But so exciting, any other plans for you?" maternity photo shoot - already thinking of which of my 3920483 photographer friends i trust with my nakedness. also already thinkin gof the announcement - something like "went to Hawaii as 2, came back as 3" (because no one really needs to know that i ovulated the day AFTER i got back, right? it could be a spermy from friday or saturday that we were still on the island.)
terrified of twins. i mean, would be over the moon but also shitting my pants. 
"You will be finding out gender right?" yes, in theory right around my birthday (3/16)
"when will you get those blood results??" - in theory, tomorrow morning. they said if i went tomorrow, they might not get them til monday. not cool. i'll also be taking another pee test tomorrow. 'cause i'm crazy like that.
worried that i will allow my (insert something pregnancy - tiredness, ms, whatever) to be an excuse for being "mirolee lazy" - which means i'd like to continue working out, at some level. 
also, i'm scared because i havent been diligently taking my prenatal 'cuase it was making me dizzy, so i need to pick that up again.


----------



## HWPG

omg, no cass.... you're only 3 days ahead of me....


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Oh no Cassidy!! That sucks!!! I'm almost 10 weeks and i've yet to actually throw up. I have a horrible vomit phobia, so it's more like I haven't LET myself throw up. LOL.


----------



## morganwhite7

Hhahaha sorry Mirolee, but all so exciting :) I think another FRER in the a.m. will ease your mind like crazy, and put that C word out of your head forever. Awwww about the hair and belly at the market LOL you are so awesome :) :) And yesss get ready to feel the pain my friend, enjoy these last few days of NOT being in MS hell. FX'd you don't have to deal with it, lots of these girls didn't have to.


----------



## RobertRedford

Oh no, Cassidy! I'm so sorry. But, i have to say, a really weird part of me is jealous. I would love to be preggers and sick right now...so, enjoy it if you can?

edited: ^^ this post sounds really weird but..its true.


----------



## HWPG

and i have to say, the first time i puke, i'm going to hi-5 OH and be like "yes! ms! i've waited my whole life for this!" - and remember all the time i spent in tears, and all my laides who would trade places.


----------



## morganwhite7

You girls are the bomb, best attitudes/support EVER.. I love it.


----------



## RobertRedford

HWPG said:


> and i have to say, the first time i puke, i'm going to hi-5 OH and be like "yes! ms! i've waited my whole life for this!" - and remember all the time i spent in tears, and all my laides who would trade places.

I'll air five you!


----------



## brunettebimbo

I want to be sick :brat:


----------



## goldstns

so I think I have expressed to you all how my DREAM is to put in my 2 week notice on my birthday (Dec 17th) and quit working for my job on Dec 31st (not just for maternity leave, for ever). However I don't have the balls to do it if I don't have something lined up to start at the beginning of March. Well I have been applying places, knowing its a shot in the dark because I am preggo and would be asking to start a little far out (march). Well I got a call today from a company that wants to interview me!! YAY!! However, they don't know that I am preggo or want to start beginning of March, so we will see. Its the first step. I would be doing exactly what I do now, but with a much larger salary!


----------



## brunettebimbo

:happydance: FX for you!!


----------



## asmcsm

Oh no Cass!! Starting early for you!! I'm def saying girl and sticking to it! Get that medi-cal girl! You'll want it when you need the zofran!!

I really wanted to be sick and it hit at 6 weeks and I was happy but then at 9 weeks it got really bad and it got to the point where I just felt like crap ALL the time and now I'm ready for the good, not sick part lol


----------



## asmcsm

Btw, since we're talking announcements...I'm gonna do something like this for ours. Hopefully around Dec 1st
 



Attached Files:







9f32ebc5231c0308a41e04fd9d4dd1de.jpg
File size: 41.3 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Disneybaby26

Our little princess!! We are 99% sure weve decided on Makayla with either Lynn, Ann, or May for a middle! We are so freakin excited!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Cowgirl07

Look at the little princess-I need your address now! But I might be a little more delayed in getting it out. Since I have been feeling like crap, I haven't finished any in a few days. 
Ashlee that is such a cute announcement. 
I have decided I will have a V-day announcement until proven otherwise so af don't come see me! lol 3 dpo and already in denial.


----------



## HWPG

katrina, i love the PMA!


----------



## asmcsm

OMG I love these sono pics and finding out gender!!! I'm excited but nervous to go to my appointment tomorrow. Doesn't help that some little old lady came in today and was talking about her granddaughter miscarrying at 10.5 weeks...ahem which I am right now... Just hope that I hear that little heartbeat or get to see my little babe moving around.


----------



## HWPG

ashlee, it's going to be GREAT!


----------



## Disneybaby26

Loooooove the announcement Ashlee!! Too cute!!

Katrina- you re just the best! Ill PM you my address! Fxd soooo tightly for you this month with that awesome bd lady!!

Cassidy-ill be on the look out for headbands for Makayla!! Feel better Hun!


----------



## asmcsm

Thanks Mirolee, just nervous, don't know if that will ever stop...hoping for the best though! Really hoping that we get to do that announcement soon!


----------



## wavescrash

asmcsm said:


> OMG I love these sono pics and finding out gender!!! I'm excited but nervous to go to my appointment tomorrow. Doesn't help that some little old lady came in today and was talking about her granddaughter miscarrying at 10.5 weeks...ahem which I am right now... Just hope that I hear that little heartbeat or get to see my little babe moving around.

I recently read from someone in my March due date group that her friend had a stillborn (or maybe it was her herself?) at 24 weeks which I am now. I about had a heart attack because I still rarely feel the baby move lol. There's no safe-zone... not even once they're born. Being a parent is the most nerve-wracking job in the world. Pretty sure it's worse than the President's haha.


----------



## wavescrash

Disneybaby26 said:


> Our little princess!! We are 99% sure weve decided on Makayla with either Lynn, Ann, or May for a middle! We are so freakin excited!!

Such a pretty name :)

Not like my opinion matters but I like Makayla May best. I feel like Makayla Lynn has the "l" sound too close together but that's just my preference so if you love it, go for it :)


----------



## Cowgirl07

I agree I like May! 
I thought someone would have a boy scan soon, I guess more girl fabric is required. :)


----------



## asmcsm

Katrina was the owl blanket really boyish?? I'm decorating our nursery with owls whether we have a boy or a girl.

Amanda-yea you're right, I'll never really stop worrying. I think it just gets worse before scan days


----------



## wavescrash

clynn11 said:


> Scan set for december 20th. Wish they would get ne in sooner but she said she wont see me until at least 7 weeks

At least you'll have the holidays/shopping to occupy you and hopefully help pass the time! How exciting to already have a scan date :)



CantHrdlyWait said:


> Okay creative ladies! I need your help! For our Facebook/Social networking pregnancy announcement we are planning on doing a picture of two adult stockings and a baby stocking with the 12 week sonogram lightly attached to the smaller stocking hanging from my grandfathers fireplace mantel. I think i'm going to put a string of christmas lights around it to make it feel more christmasy!
> 
> Now I want to put some words on the photo.. and this is where I need help. What should it say?? I thought something like "Newest Zindel coming 2014" or even "Baby Zindel coming June 2014" but I feel like there has to be something cute I can say?
> 
> what do you think?




Cowgirl07 said:


> Well with the Christmas theme. I think I would go with the greatest gift of all coming June 2014 or the best present is coming June 2014.

I like what she said - "the greatest gift of all arriving June 2014." Or you could say "Santa came early this year! Baby Zindel arriving June 2014." in regards to your BFP but I'm not sure if that would be more suitable to a birth announcement with the baby actually born already if you know what I mean?


----------



## Cowgirl07

asmcsm said:


> Katrina was the owl blanket really boyish?? I'm decorating our nursery with owls whether we have a boy or a girl.
> 
> Amanda-yea you're right, I'll never really stop worrying. I think it just gets worse before scan days

No I would use it for a girl. But it is dark blue with light blue and yellow owls then light yellow on the reverse side.


----------



## asmcsm

Well you can keep me in mind for the owls ;) lol though I won't know gender for about 8 more weeks most likely


----------



## Cowgirl07

Okay :) I will try to keep that in mind.


----------



## Disneybaby26

I think I like Makayla May the best too!! Hubs doesn't really care about the middle name so I think it's my pick anyway! :)

The blankie sounds too cute and perfect for Ashlee's theme!! Do you have a pic Katrina?? I wanna pick up a talent for making baby things!!


----------



## Cowgirl07

I can. I am not good at explaining them.
 



Attached Files:







owl blanket.jpg
File size: 9.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## asmcsm

Aww it's cute


----------



## Disneybaby26

Adorable!!

Owls is a cute theme for both Ash!! We are both clearly disney freaks so I'm sure there will be some kind of Disney something involved! Haha


----------



## wavescrash

Just saw this on Pinterest...

https://media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/57/71/7f/57717f62054b11301a65210226fe4e7e.jpg

Maybe incorporate that into your Christmas stocking announcement? "Best Gift Ever"?


----------



## morganwhite7

Haha Kara the best way to figure out what name is best is to scream it (like you'll do fifty times a day when she gets here ;)) and I also think "MAKAYLA MAY- get your BUTT UPSTAIRS!!!" Sounds pretty good to me LOL :) 

Btw I think Marley Willow is quite a mouthful so.. Hubby wants Marley Grace, we also like Jane and Madison (after my sis). My gma keeps bugging us to CHOOSE but it is so hard to agree and I want to explore more names.. But I'm sure it'll be one of those.. And I still love Willow best. But like my mom said, I talked funny when I was little and so did Aaron and the LAST thing that poor baby needs is having to say my name is "Mawley Wiwwow White".. Haha so yes we're really thinking this one out still.


----------



## wavescrash

Hannah's middle name is Grace so I'm pretty partial to that ;)


----------



## Disneybaby26

I love willow but I really love grace too!! I would have loved to use Grace but its one of my best friends little girls names and I didnt want to impose! Lol

Hahaha @ the yelling reference!! You are the THIRD mommy/daddy to say exactly that today!! "Picture yourself yelling the name" and that's the one...!!! Too funny!!


----------



## wavescrash

Hahah, that's how we helped ourselves decide on both Hannah & Leah's names - yelling it and then we practiced yelling all 3 girls names together like, "AUTUMN, HANNAH, LEAH... GET YOUR BUTTS OVER HERE RIGHT NOW!"

Totally works.


----------



## clynn11

I love Marley Jane <3 <3 <3

I also love Makayla Lynn (my middle name is Lynn ;) ;) ) Now are you pronouncing it as Muh-kay-luh or like Mih-kay-luh, or is it like kyla in the middle? :) Just wondering.


----------



## clynn11

We plan on bird themed nursery. Because I have to be totally dorky like that.


----------



## TTCaWee1

Omg yay for a girl Kara!!!


----------



## Cowgirl07

I will have pooh-there I go again! 
I like Grace because its my middle name. But I love Marley Willow White, there is a ring to it.


----------



## Disneybaby26

Muh-Kay-lah. We will probably call her Kay or Kayla most of the time though. I
Love that this little person has an identity now, lots of baby bonding today! :) I'm so excited for all you ladies to find out too!


----------



## Disneybaby26

clynn11 said:


> We plan on bird themed nursery. Because I have to be totally dorky like that.

Onviousllyyyyyy this was a given!! Hehe!


----------



## wavescrash

clynn11 said:


> I love Marley Jane <3 <3 <3
> 
> I also love Makayla Lynn (my middle name is Lynn ;) ;) ) Now are you pronouncing it as Muh-kay-luh or like Mih-kay-luh, or is it like kyla in the middle? :) Just wondering.

No idea how I overlooked Jane as an option because Jane is my middle name lol. That's a good choice too ;)



clynn11 said:


> We plan on bird themed nursery. Because I have to be totally dorky like that.

I have an idea for a bird-themed, felt mobile-type thingy I want to make when I learn how to be more crafty. If I ever actually learn how to sew and make one and you'd like to have it, I would totally make you one lol.


----------



## clynn11

Eeeep- I'd love that!!!

Amanda, Idk if you saw my post and I know you're making headbands yourself but if you'd like me to send you some for Leah, send me your addy.

Same to you Kara!!!

Morgan and Nikki- I haven't forgot about you ladies but HAVE been a total slacker and haven't sent your baby girls headbands off. I will soon though, I promise. Been a lil preoccupied ;) lol


----------



## wavescrash

clynn11 said:


> Eeeep- I'd love that!!!
> 
> Amanda, Idk if you saw my post and I know you're making headbands yourself but if you'd like me to send you some for Leah, send me your addy.

You got it dude! I just gotta teach myself to sew felt and then we'll be golden lol. I'm sure by the time you know gender and if there's a certain color scheme you want to use, I'll have it figured out. I hope! I want to do something for Leah so we'll see.

I'll send you my address, thanks! Yeah I can make my own but I'm critical of my work and it's still nice to have other people's work to show off :) Thanks for offering. I'll message it to you on FB.


----------



## Disneybaby26

Yesss Cassidy, that's awesome!!

Not sure about you gals but my Hubbs asks me all the time "how big the baby is"...and then I saw a piece of fruit and he's not satisfied with that comparison...SO, I found this tonight https://www.hisboyscanswim.com/605/...aby-sizes-week-by-week-for-soon-to-be-fathers ...he likes this way better!! ;)


----------



## jury3

HWPG said:


> "Oooh other than the fact that you'll be BIG & BEAUTIFUL all summer!!! You can go swimming and show it off" - cant fucking wait for this. not gonna lie. i'm already thinking about walking thru our local farmers market, all hippie hair and bulgy belly. cant wait to wear a bikini and get my picture taken my TMZ magazine.
> "But so exciting, any other plans for you?" maternity photo shoot - already thinking of which of my 3920483 photographer friends i trust with my nakedness. also already thinkin gof the announcement - something like "went to Hawaii as 2, came back as 3" (because no one really needs to know that i ovulated the day AFTER i got back, right? it could be a spermy from friday or saturday that we were still on the island.)
> terrified of twins. i mean, would be over the moon but also shitting my pants.

I have always hated being overweight and worrying about what I wear. I freaking love being pregnant bc I don't care what I wear, I'm pregnant bitches! lol Loving my belly.
I like that for an announcement! Twins are scary, can't blame you...lol I'm excited for ours, but I have moments of "Holy shit I will never sleep again!" "How can we do this?"  "I'm too lazy for one kid, I'm going to suck at two!" but it is what it is lol

Britt-Love the announcement idea! 
I also hate throwing up. I'm convinced I've probably not let myself throw up. Hopefully the gag reflex doesn't kick in for you like it has for me...that's what finally let to a throw up. It was nothing but water though bc it was first thing in the morning.

Nikki-That's what I'm hoping for too! I'm going to look at either transferring within district or completely moving out of the district and getting a job at the school district by our house. Not sure how that will pan out with either being super pregnant or having fresh babies during interview times...I do NOT want to come back to this school though. I'm the same way though, too scary to call it quits with out another job in place already.

Ashlee-Trust me, you will hear stories about all stages of pregnancy. At our multiples class the other night our teacher had 2 losses, one at 16 weeks (where I'm at...) and one at 24 weeks. Scares the crap out of me. She does have 2 children now which helps, but it's still scary. I've accepted it happens all the time to different people, I just have to stay positive and hope everything goes ok for my babies...
I like the announcement!

Morgan-That is so true! You always have to yell it to make sure you like it! I love the name Willow, but I think Marley Grace or Marley Jane just flow nicely...

Kara-That website is hilarious! Lynne is one of our girl middle names too, after DW's aunt to who passed due to cancer complications back in May.

I forgot to tell you girls...For those of you who are breastfeeding or pumping, you should go to Simple Wishes and use code handsfreeholiday for a free hands free pumping bra. Make sure you choose the $29.99 version and you'll just pay $7.45 shipping. I ordered mine Sat or Sun and got it in the mail today!


----------



## clynn11

A little info i've found doing some research tonight. Cannot wait for that first scan, seeing the little heart beating is going to be such a huge relief.

"Research has shown that if you see a heartbeat at 6 weeks of pregnancy, the chances of the pregnancy continuing are 78%.

A heartbeat at 8 weeks increases the chance of a continuing pregnancy to 98% and at 10 weeks that goes up to 99.4%."


----------



## HWPG

No progression. Great :(
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.3 KB
Views: 16


----------



## brunettebimbo

Mirolee I didn't either. Waited a few days and it was slightly darker. You may be carrying a boy.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Thanks ladies... I like "the greatest gift" idea so I will probably use that!


----------



## goldstns

Mirolee- Im crossing my fingers for you. However, did you take them one day after another? you should wait 48 hours before testing again. Maybe your pee was more dilute.

Julie- hoping for the best for you and your job.


----------



## clynn11

Mirolee you got a pos. Digi soooo early thats a great sign!!!


----------



## RobertRedford

jury3 said:


> I have always hated being overweight and worrying about what I wear. I freaking love being pregnant bc I don't care what I wear, I'm pregnant bitches! lol Loving my belly.

"im pregnant, bitches" :rofl: LOL! You need a shirt that says that! 

Ash, I don't think the fear of losing a pregnancy ever goes away. The stories you hear surely don't help, either. The announcement idea is super cute! 

Kara, LOVE the name! A friend of ours just had a baby girl named Mikayla and i really like it. I like it spelled Michaela, too. 

Mirolee, still so early, your progression will show better every 2-3 days. Since you got a preg on a digi, I wouldn't worry too much :)


----------



## wavescrash

So I was supposed to have my monthly OB visit this morning but I had 2 different appt times written down in 2 different places and I went with the wrong one. Showed up 40 minutes late and they made me reschedule. I understand the policy but it just annoys me because my very first appt there, I showed up ON TIME and was told I had to reschedule because my OB was stuck in surgery all day and they couldn't have been bothered to call me that morning BEFORE my appt so that I didn't waste my whole lunch break driving there for nothing. And then on top of that, I show up on time for appointments every month and don't get called back for at least 20-30 minutes anyway so having to reschedule this appt because they're "running behind" (receptionist said) is a total joke because I'd have only just been called back had I been on time for my appt anyway.

The receptionist mentioned an opening Wednesday but I said I'd call when I got home and checked my work schedule. I called and spoke to a different receptionist when I got home and she said there were no openings on Wednesday (so it apparently was booked in the 5 minutes it took me to drive home...) and my OB was out Monday, Thursday & Friday. I work all day Tuesday which is apparently the only time they had openings.

So she managed to fit me in with the office Midwife next Wednesday but I'm not sure she can do anything I was hoping to have done at this appointment given that she's not my actual OB. I wanted a refill on my pain meds for SPD, measure my fundal height, give me the order forms for my glucose test & the 28-week follow-up scan I'm supposed to have for my placental lakes. I don't know if she can even take care of all that or if she's only going to be able to take my BP & listen to the heartbeat, you know?

Ugh I'm just so annoyed. I know it was mostly my fault I was late for looking at the wrong time but this office just annoys me in general and my hormones are getting the better of me today. I was just really looking forward to this appointment and now I have to wait nearly another week.


----------



## HWPG

beta came back at 25. avg for 10dpo is 15, so i'm above that. dr said "congrats! anything over 5 is positive!"
so today - i'm pregnant! :)


----------



## asmcsm

About 5 more hours until my appointment. Really hoping the day doesn't drag on....


----------



## brunettebimbo

Yayyyyy Mirolee :happydance:


----------



## Cowgirl07

Yay Mirolee!!


----------



## Lotalaughs16

HWPG said:


> beta came back at 25. avg for 10dpo is 15, so i'm above that. dr said "congrats! anything over 5 is positive!"
> so today - i'm pregnant! :)

:happydance:


----------



## jury3

Ashlee-This is one of the pics on my Pinterest board. Comes in all colors...


----------



## jury3

Yay Mirolee! Check each day or every other day for progression...

Here's the wall art we are pretty set on for our baby room. Colors may change but we like the combo of different animals.


----------



## jury3

Sorry for all the posts...lol Should I drink orange juice before the scan tomorrow?


----------



## HWPG

omg, cuteness overload....


----------



## asmcsm

my goodness those are cute!! I LOVE owls so it was a given that I would use them to decorate lol.

On another, more nerdy note...how cool is this?? I want a hobbit house!
https://middleearthnews.com/2013/11/21/small-country-school-teaches-kids-by-building-a-hobbit-house/

I must find where they're building it!


----------



## Cowgirl07

I know I shouldn't post this to jinx myself but my cousin is an artist and is willing to paint our nursery when we have a baby. I want this
 



Attached Files:







pooh.jpg
File size: 27.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## RobertRedford

I loove the owl theme too! I threw an owl themed baby shower a few years ago that was adorable. There's sooo much you can do! 

Julie, the artwork is adorable!


----------



## asmcsm

this is my inspiration for baby shower cake...probably wont be 2 tiers though
https://media-cache-ec0.pinimg.com/736x/4d/cd/23/4dcd230024a40a8db7e8c4ca1d2d4a8f.jpg


----------



## Cowgirl07

I love the baby with the owl on top! So cute!


----------



## asmcsm

Cowgirl07 said:


> I love the with the owl on top! So cute!

I know! Little owl on it's bum is too cute!


----------



## morganwhite7

Julie- Our sono said Marley was THE WIGGLIEST baby she had EVER seen.. and I believe it lol she was flipping/twirling/dancing the whole time, wouldn't stay still for a second to get a peek b/w the legs. She said babies usually just lay there and bounce a few times but that she was WILD! Asked what in the world I ate before I came in.. I said Welch's GRAPE POP! 

Haha I know it's not the healthiest thing in the world, but I read in a blog that a lady did it before her scan too with great results, baby was bouncing off the walls- literally lmao. You're supposed to have something high in sugar, and that seemed to do the trick lol. So I recommend some kind of super sugary soda pop :)


----------



## RobertRedford

Ash, the cake is ADORABLE! 

and Morgan, LOL! I will have to remember that when I'm preggo.


----------



## asmcsm

Amanda- I love it! I'll end up doing the same as my wedding and designing everything around the cake lmao.

Morgan- hahahaha wild child in there!! 

TMI alert, I have the worst gas pains today because the zofran's got me backed up :? ugh. All I've eaten so far today is fruit in hopes that it speeds things along. Thinking it's time to move onto some caffeine or dairy though...they always seem to do the trick


----------



## RobertRedford

ugh, sorry ash. lots of fiber!


----------



## HWPG

pulled the trigger and "announced" on BnB (per Cassidy's confidence) :)
thank you all for your support. it means so much.


----------



## brunettebimbo

:happydance:

We told Tristan about baby tonight :) We were going to wait but he keeps trying to jump on me. We sat down with a pizza picnic and said we had a secret to tell him, Hubby said "Mummy has something in her belly" and he asked if it was a baby. He's well chuffed! Wants a baby brother. :cloud9:


----------



## Cowgirl07

Awe that is just the cutest thing! I probably cried when my mom was pregnant. Not happy tears either.


----------



## pdxmom

OMG Miroleee...COngratulations hun!!!!!!!!!! SOO SOOO HAPPY FOR U!!!!!!!! Im sure im the last one to write to u :dohh: but tht doesnt lessen the excitement at all...:hugs:

KARA ITS A GIRL...WOOHOOO...other than emily everyone seems to b having girls here....coooll...

This is awesome tht so many of us r already in the stage of announcing genders and planning their showers...all feels sooo real...i went ahead and told my close friend yday wen we went to watch a movie...those girls were almost bouncing off the walls...hahaha it was soo wonderful to c ppl getting so excited for us...


----------



## Cowgirl07

Sonia-Its so nice to see you on! I bet they were excited!


----------



## pdxmom

Yup katrina i think the laptop aversion is kinda starting to wear off....im so glad about tht...bcos staying at home and not being able to come online doesnt really help in furthering the day along :haha: ....now only if the puke fest stops...:shrug:


----------



## MrsAmk

jury3 said:


> HWPG said:
> 
> 
> "Oooh other than the fact that you'll be BIG & BEAUTIFUL all summer!!! You can go swimming and show it off" - cant fucking wait for this. not gonna lie. i'm already thinking about walking thru our local farmers market, all hippie hair and bulgy belly. cant wait to wear a bikini and get my picture taken my TMZ magazine.
> "But so exciting, any other plans for you?" maternity photo shoot - already thinking of which of my 3920483 photographer friends i trust with my nakedness. also already thinkin gof the announcement - something like "went to Hawaii as 2, came back as 3" (because no one really needs to know that i ovulated the day AFTER i got back, right? it could be a spermy from friday or saturday that we were still on the island.)
> terrified of twins. i mean, would be over the moon but also shitting my pants.
> 
> I have always hated being overweight and worrying about what I wear. I freaking love being pregnant bc I don't care what I wear, I'm pregnant bitches! lol Loving my belly.
> I like that for an announcement! Twins are scary, can't blame you...lol I'm excited for ours, but I have moments of "Holy shit I will never sleep again!" "How can we do this?" "I'm too lazy for one kid, I'm going to suck at two!" but it is what it is lol
> 
> Britt-Love the announcement idea!
> I also hate throwing up. I'm convinced I've probably not let myself throw up. Hopefully the gag reflex doesn't kick in for you like it has for me...that's what finally let to a throw up. It was nothing but water though bc it was first thing in the morning.
> 
> Nikki-That's what I'm hoping for too! I'm going to look at either transferring within district or completely moving out of the district and getting a job at the school district by our house. Not sure how that will pan out with either being super pregnant or having fresh babies during interview times...I do NOT want to come back to this school though. I'm the same way though, too scary to call it quits with out another job in place already.
> 
> Ashlee-Trust me, you will hear stories about all stages of pregnancy. At our multiples class the other night our teacher had 2 losses, one at 16 weeks (where I'm at...) and one at 24 weeks. Scares the crap out of me. She does have 2 children now which helps, but it's still scary. I've accepted it happens all the time to different people, I just have to stay positive and hope everything goes ok for my babies...
> I like the announcement!
> 
> Morgan-That is so true! You always have to yell it to make sure you like it! I love the name Willow, but I think Marley Grace or Marley Jane just flow nicely...
> 
> Kara-That website is hilarious! Lynne is one of our girl middle names too, after DW's aunt to who passed due to cancer complications back in May.
> 
> I forgot to tell you girls...For those of you who are breastfeeding or pumping, you should go to Simple Wishes and use code handsfreeholiday for a free hands free pumping bra. Make sure you choose the $29.99 version and you'll just pay $7.45 shipping. I ordered mine Sat or Sun and got it in the mail today!Click to expand...

code didnt work for me :(


----------



## Disneybaby26

Julie- I drank a glass of OJ about a half hour before my appt to jump start her and she was allllllll over the place, but they were able to get everything they needed! It just made it very fun to see!! :)


----------



## RobertRedford

Ashlee, look at these owl crib sheets! I'm in love with them, ha.

https://www.overstock.com/Baby/Swee...ccid=FAJ5UE3QCO2ZM2SIA2MUSXI4SU&searchidx=186

https://www.overstock.com/Baby/Swee...efccid=KXF7C4YZV2XJ66SEILVLQRZVOQ&searchidx=0


----------



## clynn11

Ash- what time was your appt??? Anxiously awaiting results!!!


----------



## jury3

Molly-Did you make sure it was the $29.99 bra? I couldn't get it to work at first and it was bc I had picked the $39.99 one.

Katrina-That is one of the quotes we've looked at for the baby room too...just minus the pooh lol 

Morgan-A welch's grape pop sounds delicious...I may try it lol

Ashlee-I know exactly how you feel...lots and lots of water and fiber...I finally had to give in to the dulcoease.


----------



## asmcsm

Oh my gosh those sheets are so freakin adorable!

Just got back from appointment. Heard baby's HB nice and clear on the Doppler though she didn't tell me the bpm. She wasn't going to have me do an nt scan until I requested it so she gave me the order and I called and got an apt for dec 2nd so I'll be 12+1 then and will announce! Then my next apt after that will be dec 30th


----------



## Cowgirl07

Glad the appt went well! 
Julie-I don't know why but since ttc I have always envisioned a pooh nursery. Maybe because it isn't girly or boyish.


----------



## Disneybaby26

Yay Ashlee!! That's so soon!! :)


----------



## jury3

Ashlee-Yay! So exciting!

Katrina-I loved Winnie the Pooh growing up and always thought I'd do a baby's room with that theme. Somewhere along the way that idea went away. I'm pretty fickle though lol It's hard for me to commit to anything. I always really liked this poem:

Wherever I am, there's always Pooh,
There's always Pooh and Me.
Whatever I do, he wants to do,
"Where are you going today?" says Pooh:
"Well, that's very odd 'cos I was too.
Let's go together," says Pooh, says he.
"Let's go together," says Pooh.


----------



## RobertRedford

Ash, how exciting! That is so soon!


----------



## Cowgirl07

I was fickle before-wanting a cowboy nursery, a Disney one, the list goes on. But that is putting the cart before the horse cause I am still not pregnant. lol


----------



## pdxmom

It's so weird tht before I got preg I used to look at all these nursery pic and go "aahh I think I like this one" but ever since I got my BFP I not looked at them a single time and also I'm like a blank slate I absolutely don't know wat I want...mayb I'm able to gather my thoughts after the gender scan...well c


----------



## TTCaWee1

Hi ladies! Glad the appointments went well for everyone. 

I am beat. My flight got in at midnight Wednesday night, then I went straight back to work yesterday and today. My feet and ankles are beyond swollen. I actually feel like my entire body is swollen. My legs are so tight I could hardly squat down today when I was putting in IVs. Ugh and my feet feel like I've been in heels all day. Even my face is puffy. I hope it goes away bc I can't be this swollen for 20 more weeks.


----------



## TTCaWee1

Omg my lady parts are swollen. The area right under my belly. I'm going to take a warm bath and pray it helps bc I have to work tomorrow.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Awww bless you!! Hope your less swollen soon!!

AFM - Boobs are more sore and my FRER is a lot darker! I think I must just have low rising levels again like I did with my son!


----------



## clynn11

Yaaaay BB!!! Pics of the FRER? When are you planning on using another digi?? I'm scared to :/ lol


----------



## brunettebimbo

Not yet. I've only got one left and I'm not buying anymore! :lol:


----------



## brunettebimbo

Progression :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## wavescrash

Ooh awesome progression!!!


----------



## clynn11

Interesting. Definition of 'full-term' has been changed.

https://rhrealitycheck.org/article/...ions-of-full-term-pregnancy-why-they-matters/


----------



## clynn11

Do any of you other ladies have a pregnancy journal on here? I'm already stalking yours BB. If anyone else has one you should post your link!!!!

The link to mine is in my siggy :)


----------



## brunettebimbo

Mines in my signature too :)

Is anyone else completely off sex? I have no desire for sex at all. I think it's partially being scared too. My husband is so frustrated. After much protest from me I had to give in this morning. I didn't enjoy myself because all I could think of was baby!


----------



## clynn11

Lol I haven't attempted to have sex and neither has DH. I think he's too horrified at the thought of pregnant sex, and I could really care less at the moment. LOL


----------



## brunettebimbo

I've just seen this link girls. I don't know if you can get this one where you are but figured it was worth a share - https://thestir.cafemom.com/baby/164520/popular_baby_monitors_recalled_after


----------



## morganwhite7

We prob bang more than the TTCers lol so no probs there lol.

Gosh I'm up at 5 a.m. on a Saturday morning, can't go back to sleep I've just had the most disturbing dreams.. About my dad (we aren't on good terms, haven't been for years) and that my poor pup lost his front legs?!! Gosh I wish I knew why this happened.. I'd love to have another peaceful nights sleep but these crazy vivid dream don't ever seem to end! Had a "wee" BB ;) and gonna try to catch some more ZZzZzzz's here. Snuggling with the dog :) 

Jeeesh gnight again girls.


----------



## brunettebimbo

:rofl: Why is wee so runny?


----------



## asmcsm

Lol at the beginning of my pregnancy I was actually way more in the mood for sex than when we were ttc. But since the ms kicked it I've felt like poop so it's not happened in a while :?.

Awww Morgan, sorry about your bad dream :? My dad and I don't get along either. E and my mom divorced when I was 4. Our last conversation ended with him telling me that I was dead to him until I apologize for what I said to him. All I did was finally tell him how he's made me feel all my life, not my fault he couldn't take it. Anyway, found out that he was royally pissed offat my mom and sister not telling him I got married when he found out from my cousins from their Facebooks. I imagine he'll be quite pissed when he finds out I didn't call to tell him I'm preggo. But I have a feeling that he might try to suck up if he finds out because my dad LOVES babies and it would be his first grandchild.

I had a pretty awesome dream about spending a day with Jason Mraz lmao, totally random, but hey it was cool lol. I can't sleep past 6:30 anymore, no matter what day it is. 

BB- I don't think wee is that funny, but then again I used to be married to a guy from th UK so I guess I'm just used to it lol


----------



## goldstns

Rachel- I think you should take your blood pressure. swollen face is a sign of preeclampsia. 

My mom had a dream last night that she was pushing in a stroller along a baby girl that had strawberry blond hair.... hmmmmm. DH was blond when born (and his sis still is) and red is in my dad side of the family (my great grandma was red head)....


----------



## TTCaWee1

I was thinking that but I don't have any other symptoms of htn. No headache or anything. I'll check it today since I'm at work. I'll dip my pee too to check for protein....good thing I have access huh? Lol


----------



## brunettebimbo

Very crampy tonight :wacko:


----------



## jury3

Well girls....we have a boy for sure! Baby B is a boy and was quite proud...you can see in the picture he's kind of waving and showing his goods at the same time lol Pretty positive Baby A is a girl. She would not open her legs. When she did it was too fast to get a pictures. Never saw the obvious penis like we did on Baby B, so we are all pretty positive it's a girl. Not announcing it on fb until our next ultrasound Dec 18th though.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Awww yay!! How exciting!


----------



## morganwhite7

SO AWESOME Julie!!! Oh my goodness I bet you girls are ecstatic.. Our girl was modest too haha. I love his little hand in the goods pic lol.. So cool- congrats!!! :)


----------



## brunettebimbo

Seems to be the case! Boys love showing off the goods! :lol: Tristan had his legs open on every scan with his hands behind his head :rofl:


----------



## asmcsm

Awww yay Julie! That will be so cool if you two are having a boy and a girl!


----------



## asmcsm

AFM, just got back from seeing Catching Fire. Embarrassing that since I've read the books I knew what was coming and combined with my hormones I'd start tearing up before things even happened. Watching movies is just oh so much fun lol. On a crappier note, things still haven't gotten moving yet so I'm still all crampy :? I took something last night and this morning and it's still not kicked in!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Julie-Yay!! That is so exciting! Do you want me to wait on your gift until your for sure?


----------



## frsttimemama

Yay! I think. I said boy/girl!


----------



## TTCaWee1

Julie so exciting!! I hope it's boy/girl! That'd be awesome! Our appt is Tuesday! Can't wait!!!

AFM, I think so far this pregnancy has been uneventful but these last 2 days have been awful. I've honestly gained 6 pounds this week. Where? No clue. Maybe in my legs? Water weight? Ugh. I need to stop weighing myself. My feet hurt so bad that I can barely walk. I have a VERY high pain tolerance but this shot hurts. Leg cramps too. Ugh. I want the nausea back lol


----------



## Cowgirl07

TTCaWee1 said:


> Julie so exciting!! I hope it's boy/girl! That'd be awesome! Our appt is Tuesday! Can't wait!!!
> 
> AFM, I think so far this pregnancy has been uneventful but these last 2 days have been awful. I've honestly gained 6 pounds this week. Where? No clue. Maybe in my legs? Water weight? Ugh. I need to stop weighing myself. My feet hurt so bad that I can barely walk. I have a VERY high pain tolerance but this shot hurts. Leg cramps too. Ugh. I want the nausea back lol

Your tiny yet, weren't you traveling this last week? Could it be that you haven't recovered from that.


----------



## jury3

Cowgirl07 said:


> Julie-Yay!! That is so exciting! Do you want me to wait on your gift until your for sure?

Yes please! :)

Thanks girls! We are pretty excited since we were hoping for one of each. Really hoping a little penis doesn't pop up on baby a at the next ultrasound lol

Rachel-Can't wait for you to find out! Sorry you're feeling so crappy :( 

Ashlee-lol I feel ya....on both things. I just took my 3rd dulcoease...hope it works soon!


----------



## TTCaWee1

Probably a big contributing factor....I got in at midnight Wednesday night then straight to work for three 12s in a row. I am off tomorrow so I'm going to lay with my feet up all day. :cry:


----------



## asmcsm

My hip feels so unbelievably painful right now. I have been hobbling along all day because any weight on my right leg is excruciating to my hip :? DH tried rubbing it for me earlier and I tried a heating pad but still killing me...I'm only almost 11 weeks, I'm gonna be screwed when I get huge!


----------



## clynn11

Sooooo happy for you Julie!!!!

Rachel and Ashlee- sorry you're both feeling like poop :(


----------



## jury3

I am the same way! I have back pain already and it only keeps getting worse. My uterus is already somewhere between where a 5-6 month pregnant woman would be...I'm going to be so huge and uncomfortable! It's amazing how early it starts. The babies are so little right now, it's amazing how quickly it starts to put pressure on things and cause pain.


----------



## clynn11

I can't believe how far along you all are!!! Time feels like its dragggggging for me!!!!


----------



## clynn11

Julie- came across this and thought you'd love it! Gotta get the book for the babies!!!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lt2VphobB-A


----------



## brunettebimbo

Ouch! I just turned over in bed and had this almighty pain. I began to panic because I thought it was around womb/tube area etc but after standing up I think it was in the join of my leg at the top. Does everything start to soften this early on?


----------



## frsttimemama

I'm sorry you ladies are feeling sore, and unfortunately, it doesn't get much better. At least it didn't for me. :( But the end result is so worth it, and you all worked so hard to get here. I hope you feel better today. Warm showers, warm baths, heating pad, rest, and Tylenol were all helpful for me. It didn't always make it all the way better, but they helped. 

BB, I'm not sure, but it's a good possibility. Hormones are raging.. feel better soon!


----------



## brunettebimbo

I'm happy to have any symptoms that are thrown at me. It makes me more positive that everything will be ok. 

I can not wait until my 12 week scan, I know I will relax after then!


----------



## HWPG

Hi, I'm Mirolee, and since ive never done this before, I have about three million question, most of them probably obvious and stupid. 
My first is: can I use a heating pad for cramps since I can't take ibuprofen?
Not sure if you guys saw on FB, but my test is so mch darker. Please add me to the front page - due August 4. (om-f-ing-god I have a due date).


----------



## morganwhite7

I keep getting BB & Cass mixed up bc of you girls' profile pics! Think I'll get a haircut today.. Up EARLY again, DH hates it that I can't sleep in on the weekends. I'm noisy and BnBing the moment I get up to pee haha. But as for pains, I'm glad I'm not the only one. And Rach I'm up 7 lbs already too, nooo idea where it went (I only weigh in at appts) but don't you worry, after baby it'll fall right back off if you're active and BF. 

But I too am wondering how this tiny baby, not yet a pound, can be causing my back and hips so much agony. Trying to stretch daily to keep flexible and loose, trust me girls you wanna do it now before you're huge and sore and can't move lol. 

AFM- oh you know, made 8 cinnamon rolls w/ cream cheese icing and half a lb. of bacon an DH ended up just sitting there watching as I downed it all (minus 2 rolls lol) so maybe mama needs to slow down some. Hahaha I was planning on a bfast for 2 but he wasn't hungry and I couldn't let it all go to waste :blush: :haha:


----------



## morganwhite7

Yahooooo Mirolee!!! Glad it was darker :)

I will add your name but will do the fancy colored due date at work tomorrow sine I can't figure it out from mobile. Also I was wondering the same when I was having that awful pain in the beginning and doc said NO. A well as extra hot showers etc. I usually like mine burning hot, but in order for baby to continue to implant well you do NOT want to subject them to extreme heat. Maybe if its just warm, but not too hot. Just like hot tubs etc., heating pads are designed to get extra hot and baby can't regulate it's temp very well. They recommend even going to the hospital if your temp is over 101 bc it is life-threatening to fetuses. Not to scare you at all. But I was having the same prob early on, awful AF cramps that wouldn't go away. I bet a not too hot bath or warm water compress would be fine.


----------



## frsttimemama

Yayyyy Mirolee!! And yes, heating pad is fine on the back, but not on the abdomen.

Morgan, Lol!


----------



## asmcsm

Ugh I know how you feel Morgan! Every day it never fails I wake up at exactly 6:30 to pee. I don't know why I even bother looking that the clock anymore. 

Mirolee, I wouldn't put a heating pad on your abdomen, generally I'll just take a warm bath with Epsom salt and it helps a lot and Tylenol instead of ibuprofen. Heating pad should be okay for other aches though like how I used it on my hip last night.


----------



## brunettebimbo

I wake between 4.30 and 5 every morning to wee :lol:
I slept really badly last nigh, I woke up every 45 minutes!

Morgan I've changed my avatar. I was getting confused too. :rofl:


----------



## morganwhite7

Haha thanks BB.. And Mirolee nvm it worked! Just had to type out the code.. Congrats again :)


----------



## frsttimemama

Mirolee, I'm sure those cramps are scary, but try not to worry. Cramps and back pain is the only reason I tested when I was pregnant. I just did it on a whim because I felt like AF was on her way and my gut told me to. They are totally normal.


----------



## HWPG

it's amazing how i can be going along normal and then suddenly be struck by them! sharp, stabbing pains, oh my. but i will take it! 
i woke up this morning early as well, 630am, to POAS. i couldnt help myself.


----------



## jury3

Cassidy-I actually have that book alrwady lol I have several on my amazon wish list to order too...
The weeks drag on pretty much until you get to 2nd tri...then I think it speeds up a bit.

BB-I was have pain and pulling muscles at 5 weeks, totally normal.

Mirolee-Yay!!! Not stupid questions, we've all asked or googled at some point lol I agree with the other girls about heating pads. My doc said it's ok on lower back. So excited you have a due date!!!!!!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Cassidy- I have a pregnancy journal! Link is in my signature!!
Julie- aww a boy and a girl! (Hopefully) that's great!!!


----------



## goldstns

yay julie!!! I was told since there is nothing between the legs of a girl that they are harder to get legs to open to see. So it would make sense its a girl.


----------



## Disneybaby26

Julie- that's SO amazing and perfect!!! I'm so happy for you!!!


----------



## morganwhite7

18 weeks side-shot..
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 45.3 KB
Views: 15


----------



## brunettebimbo

Morgan your bump is lovely :)


----------



## morganwhite7

Aaannd from the front. Lil SWEET POTATO NOW!!! Oh my how they grow so fast.. Lovin my new bumpie :)

Thank you BB!

Off to get a haircut now.. Hopefully I won't have to hide it in a pony everyday now.. So excited!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33.2 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Disneybaby26

OMG Morgan-freakin beautiful mama!!! I'm lovin that bump!!!


----------



## Disneybaby26

Morgan inspired me to get up off the couch for my 19 Week bump shot! :)
 



Attached Files:







photo (18).jpg
File size: 28.1 KB
Views: 18


----------



## Disneybaby26

I think you can see it more from the front maybe? lol :flower:
 



Attached Files:







photo (17).jpg
File size: 27.2 KB
Views: 14


----------



## brunettebimbo

I'd agree. See more from the front :) Looking good!!

I can't wait for my bump to appear!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Oh look at the bumps they are so cute! Morgan the foot in yours is hilarious lol!


----------



## morganwhite7

Haha yes I forgot to say pardon him.. Lol he wouldn't move kept doing silly stuff.. "But it's football Sunday" he said lol.. :dohh:


----------



## brunettebimbo

Anyone find cramps worse in the evening?


----------



## Cowgirl07

I was like cute bump...eww a foot! I hate feet lol


----------



## asmcsm

brunettebimbo said:


> Anyone find cramps worse in the evening?

Yes, mine are when I have them. With te exception of the morning that I woke up with a really sore abdomen


----------



## Disneybaby26

Happy Birthday Ashlee!! Xoxo


----------



## Cowgirl07

Happy Birthday again Ashlee!!! I hope you have a spectacular day!


----------



## asmcsm

Thanks ladies!


----------



## clynn11

Woohoo happy birthday AND happy 11 weeks!!!!!!


----------



## TTCaWee1

Kara I can't believe how tiny you still are!!!! I'm jealous! I wonder if you have a retro erred uterus. Mine is anteverted so I guess that's why mine is out so much. Very cute though. You are so lucky to be so skinny. 

Maybe I'll post a 20 week pic later.


----------



## TTCaWee1

Wow Ashlee I can't believe you are 11 weeks already!! Happy birthday!


----------



## Disneybaby26

TTCaWee1 said:


> Kara I can't believe how tiny you still are!!!! I'm jealous! I wonder if you have a retro erred uterus. Mine is anteverted so I guess that's why mine is out so much. Very cute though. You are so lucky to be so skinny.
> 
> Maybe I'll post a 20 week pic later.

Thank you!! I'm not sure, but it's definitely possible!!

Have any of you ladies been told at your scans what position the baby is in? My Preggo friend asked me which way the baby was last night and I had no idea??


----------



## clynn11

Eeeeek Happy half way point Rachel!!! Holy shit can you believe that?! Half way!!! When is your gender scan?!?!

I was wondering if you ladies who have found out sex know which side you implanted on early on? I was reading the Ramsey theory about implantation and am curious. Pretty sure from pains I implanted on my right side, so if theory is right it should be a boy.


----------



## Disneybaby26

clynn11 said:


> Eeeeek Happy half way point Rachel!!! Holy shit can you believe that?! Half way!!!

Right?! Lol, moving right along!! Happy 20 weeks!!


----------



## clynn11

And happy 19 weeks to you Kara! I forget you all swing on the same day  Lol. Friday's my lucky day <3


----------



## Disneybaby26

clynn11 said:


> Eeeeek Happy half way point Rachel!!! Holy shit can you believe that?! Half way!!! When is your gender scan?!?!
> 
> I was wondering if you ladies who have found out sex know which side you implanted on early on? I was reading the Ramsey theory about implantation and am curious. Pretty sure from pains I implanted on my right side, so if theory is right it should be a boy.

I Od from my right but implanted midline so it was 50/50 for us!


----------



## asmcsm

For me looks like and has felt like left so I'm guessing girl. Plus HB was on the higher side for heartbeat at 6+4 when I got my us. I hope both theories are right because I'm hoping girl, though I know hubby is hoping boy because he doesn't want to fight off boyfriends...


----------



## TTCaWee1

Thanks!! Yeah it's crazy...half way through it already. My next scan is Tuesday! We will finally know what it is! Then we are going to target and babies r us to work on our registries. I know I implanted on the right bc I ovulated on the left and they told me that was weird lol. They could tell from my early scan. No clue what position baby is in though. Mine moves all around. It likes to hang out on the right side of my belly. All balled up. I think it was in the back this morning bc I woke up with a horrible back pain and I could feel it moving around. Once it moved the pain went away. So creepy. This little thing is quite active already.


----------



## clynn11

Can't wait till you find out Rachel! So exciting!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Tristan just told my sister that I have a boy baby in my belly :lol:


----------



## morganwhite7

I have an anteverted uterus too.. Thank god, makes up for the crappy anterior placenta!! Lol

And Happy Birthday Ash!!! Hope you have a fabulous day! :)

I implanted on the right, so wrong for girl. Also Jaxon's HB was in the high 160's and Marley's has been in the 140/150's, so wrong again! Also carrying the same and had the same awful nausea til 16 weeks both times.. so in my opinion- wives tales suck bc mine all pointed to boy too! Just sayin haha, I think they're created just to keep moms busy before they find out lol.


----------



## wavescrash

A few pages late but in regards to the aches and pains, most of it is caused by the hormone Relaxin being excreted. It's the cause of my SPD... some women just excrete more of it than others and it loosens up all the ligaments which causes the pain. Round ligament pain is a huge reason for pain in the first trimester and into the second as well. Can be an achy pain or a sharp, stabbing pain. Can be felt in the front or in your back.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Thanks Amanda. I'm getting a lot of pains today!


----------



## jury3

Morgan-You definitely have a nice, little round bump now :) Very adorable!

Kara-I cannot believe how tiny your little bump is! I bet you really pop in the next few weeks...

Ashlee-Happy birthday and happy 11 weeks!!!

I feel like crap today...woke up feeling super gaggy. Went to breakfast with my mom and brother, ran an errand...and I was beat! Came home and took a nap. I feel so nauseous right now. I probably need to eat, but seriously I feel horrible. Plus I had a dream during my nap that woke me up and had me feeling really weird and depressed. Something to do with a miscarriage, but an early one and watching some movie to make me feel better but I was afraid of missing work again...I don't know, it was weird. Anyway...2 days of work and then 5 days off. I can't wait!


----------



## jury3

As far as the implantation and heartbeats and such...Baby B is on my left side and at our first ultrasound was a few cm bigger and hb was 140...that's the boy. Baby A is on my right side, was slightly smaller and hb was 129. Our boy has consistently had a higher hb, except one time. So...I don't think either of those are true for me! Hb were 146 (boy) and 143 (girl) yesterday, the closest they've ever been.


----------



## clynn11

Thanks everyone! Old wives tales are definitely fun to analyze but are obviously that.. for fun!! Hehe thank you all for answering me though!!! :) :) :)


----------



## goldstns

happy bday ash!


----------



## wavescrash

I honestly think the best early predictor of gender is based off your NT/12 week scan. Skull and nub theory have been right (per my guessing at least) all but 1 time since I figured out exactly which skull shape/nub meant what. Obviously I'm no doctor or genius and they're all just my own guesses but it's been right every time based off those 2 theories. I wanted my NT scan just so I could make a guess based off nub and skull lol.


----------



## MrsAmk

jury3 said:


> Molly-Did you make sure it was the $29.99 bra? I couldn't get it to work at first and it was bc I had picked the $39.99 one.
> 
> Katrina-That is one of the quotes we've looked at for the baby room too...just minus the pooh lol
> 
> Morgan-A welch's grape pop sounds delicious...I may try it lol
> 
> Ashlee-I know exactly how you feel...lots and lots of water and fiber...I finally had to give in to the dulcoease.

yea, simplewishes.com right? I see one for 29 even and one for 39 even.


----------



## jury3

Bummer! Maybe it expired....


----------



## jury3

Is pressure on the cervix, kind of in the vagina normal? I feel like there is a baby trying to get out. I'm assuming baby a is just down low creating pressure...anyone else experience this?


----------



## clynn11

Obviously I haven't experienced anything yet- but i'm thinking that cuz you have two cooking in there, there's a lot less room already!


----------



## asmcsm

That code didn't work for me either :?

Thanks for the birthday wishes! Hubby got me season 5 of true blood woohoo! And also a card that said "May your day be more beautiful than a unicorn farting rainbows" lol but what he wrote inside was pretty cute :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 35.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## brunettebimbo

Awww that's sweet!! Sorry forgot to say Happy Birthday! :)


----------



## brunettebimbo

I've been to the Doctors because I'm having pain in left side. She's sent me to the gynaecology ward for an early scan. I've had my observations done. I have trace of blood and +nitrate in urine so possible water infection. Just waiting for a scan time. Will keep you all updated.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Happy Monday ladies! Haven't been on all weekend. 

I thought my MS was going away. Saturday night I was able to eat a steak, corn, and mashed potatoes only to wake up sunday and barely be able to get anything down all day. Yesterday was awful. I took one bite of soup and it nearly came back up. Today I felt SUPER gaggy while trying to get my breakfast down. I so want this to be gone before Thanksgiving!!!


----------



## frsttimemama

You all are so cute! Hope you're all well!


----------



## wavescrash

Julie that's pretty normal. I experience it all the time with just a singleton pregnancy so id imagine it happens frequently with multiples. Mine is just because I've carried my last 2 (well Hannah and this one) super low.


----------



## morganwhite7

^I agree. Feels like she's sitting on top of my cervix, sometimes I get cervix stabbing pains when she flips around down there and hits a nerve or whatnot. Ttly normal I presume!

And Waves loved the pic of Hannah and the leaf haha what a little model. I can't believe how much your 3D looked like her too.. are they more excited for a sister yet?


----------



## wavescrash

morganwhite7 said:


> ^I agree. Feels like she's sitting on top of my cervix, sometimes I get cervix stabbing pains when she flips around down there and hits a nerve or whatnot. Ttly normal I presume!
> 
> And Waves loved the pic of Hannah and the leaf haha what a little model. I can't believe how much your 3D looked like her too.. are they more excited for a sister yet?

Yep... just wait for lightening crotch happening a lot toward the end lol!

Thanks :) Hannah really still has no idea what's going on but gives my belly/the baby kisses all the time and when we ask her to say "Leah" she says "LeeLee" lol. Autumn's excited but knows we still have a long time to wait, from when I was pregnant with her sister. She'll probably get more excited the closer we get but she's always kissing the baby/my belly throughout the day.


----------



## morganwhite7

That is so sweet. Mine gets kissed more by coworkers and family than by my own Hubbs! I hate when all these people who are mostly acquaintances feel like it's necessary to touch/rub/smooch mine during conversation lol I wish they'd put that "No touch policy on preggos" effect in Ohio!!! Jeesh! But omg I remember lightening crotch, had it awful with Jaxon like he was dancing on my cervix. 

This anterior placenta crap sucks though, I've got the regular pains I had before minus all the movement that made me forget the pain! How long til I start feeling more? When I lie flat on my back I can feel her to the left and right where she kicks but not much in the front.


----------



## HWPG

i am 4 weeks today and other than sore boobs, have no symptoms that stick out. panic now, or panic later?
went for second beta today; not sure when i'll get results.


----------



## goldstns

sometimes my pelvic pain is so bad that I can't walk. So totally normal! Try peeing, sometimes it helps.

Mirolee- I never had any symptoms until like 8 weeks. Only "symptom" I had was IB at 10dpo. I wouldn't worry at all, its not good for your little bean.


----------



## clynn11

Mirolee- I have NO SYMPTOMS. Like, at all. Seriously. Don't worry. <3 :hugs:


----------



## wavescrash

HWPG said:


> i am 4 weeks today and other than sore boobs, have no symptoms that stick out. panic now, or panic later?
> went for second beta today; not sure when i'll get results.

Panic later ;) Most symptoms don't kick in until 6-8 weeks and then you'll regret wishing for them lol. But 6 weeks is when I started to feel more and then 8-9 weeks they hit full-force and I was miserable until just after 12 weeks.



morganwhite7 said:


> That is so sweet. Mine gets kissed more by coworkers and family than by my own Hubbs! I hate when all these people who are mostly acquaintances feel like it's necessary to touch/rub/smooch mine during conversation lol I wish they'd put that "No touch policy on preggos" effect in Ohio!!! Jeesh! But omg I remember lightening crotch, had it awful with Jaxon like he was dancing on my cervix.
> 
> This anterior placenta crap sucks though, I've got the regular pains I had before minus all the movement that made me forget the pain! How long til I start feeling more? When I lie flat on my back I can feel her to the left and right where she kicks but not much in the front.

I have one co-worker that finds it necessary to touch the belly :/

But yeah, anterior placenta sucks. I still don't feel regular movement honestly. I can go an entire day without feeling her (or at least her moving strong enough that I remember feeling it lol.) Everyone told me at 25-26 weeks they felt regular movement and I'm creeping up on that time frame so we'll see. I feel her most at night, even if I'm just sitting in my computer chair and definitely when I'm laying in bed but throughout the day? Rarely anything that sticks out to me. I hate it.


----------



## HWPG

thanks gals :)


----------



## morganwhite7

I agree.. Mine hit full force by 8 weeks and by 10 weeks I was ready to die. Pray that doesn't happen to you lol, it makes work MISERABLE and hard to stay motivated. You just wanna curl up in a hole and die for a while haha. Enjoy the initial shock of making a baby for now before it wears off lol.

Julie posted a while ago the stages.. You start off in shock for a while that it actually HAPPENED. Then you're miserable and wish you had a belly/felt better. Then you get better and have a gender scan so you can better bond with/buy things for the baby. Then that lovely bump comes along. And finally, you feel miserable again the rest of the time with all the pains the late 2nd and 3rd tri bring haha.. you'll just want your LO to GET HERE! Enjoy it all. Document well. Write the bean letters. You'll be happy you did :) (I am still mad I didn't use my chalk board & take weekly pics religiously in the same shirt, such a cool transformation that I missed bc I was lazy haha)


----------



## asmcsm

Cassidy, the fact that you're awake right now is a symptom lol.

Mirolee, I agree with Amanda, I had kinda sore boobs at te beginning but not a lot else then about 6 weeks my nausea started to kick in a bit then 8-10 weeks it got REALLY bad and that's when you start wondering why again did you wanted to feel sick so badly. You'll be okay girl. Deep breaths, anxiously waiting for your results :hugs:


----------



## HWPG

i already took my "4 week - omg i cant believe it finally happened - i thought i'd be in better shape - please ignore the chubby belly i already have due to eating so many of my delicious meals" picture. and i also wore some sweatpants so i could continue wearing them the whole way to compare my progression.
i also already have a journal set aside for "the occasion". i plan on starting to write in it after today's results.
i've been waiting a loooooong time for this. ergo, i am over-prepared and type A with my plans.


----------



## clynn11

Hahahahahaha omg Ashlee you are so right. I've been waking up SO EARLY it's ridiculous. Definite symptom, as i'm normally a great sleeper ;)


----------



## morganwhite7

^Best way to be Miss Mirolee.. you'll thank yourself later for documenting.. and it will be so awesome for lil person to see one day! I love the "letters to baby" I see people do. What an awesome gift for when they're 18 or whatever. P.s. I checked out your Hawaii part 1 and I LOVE all the pics.. you guys are adorable.. so jealous of the Jeep excursions, that had to be a BLAST!

Actually I think I'm going to write a really, really long letter to Marley for her 18th bday now that I thought about it. Tell her how I feel right now, how much I miss her brother and how she has lit up our lives and once again given us hope. I think she'd love it one day! HA and we can see all the plans I HAD for her and how well they actually turned out! :haha:


----------



## brunettebimbo

I've been. They can't see anything, no sign of pregnancy. I'm sat in tears. I have to come back in a week to check again that it's not ectopic.


----------



## clynn11

Hun :hugs: :hugs: I'm keeping everything crossed for you. FX for good results in a week <3


----------



## morganwhite7

THAT'S WHAT HAPPENED TO ME BB!!!!!!!!

They sent me home telling me since I had pos tests, to expect to miscarry at home. Then I went back (KNOWING they were wrong) and they said well it must be ectopic then since they still could not see anything! I was DEVASTATED but went back in a week and found that it was JUST TOO EARLY sweetie! I have NO IDEA why doctors say things like that when an option they didn't consider is that you just aren't far enough along for them to be able to see anything. Do they know your tests were pos? I hope, hope, hope they have you do quant betas to measure your levels, that is stupid what they just did to you. Not okay at all sweets, you could VERY WELL have a babe in there that is simply too small to see. They need numbers to prove there is nothing in there. My heart is broken for you bc I remember the awful pain of hearing those same exact words. Ugh.

FX'd sweetie, it will be a long week I'm sure. Stupid doctors. I have faith there is a tiny bean in there. <3


----------



## wavescrash

brunettebimbo said:


> I've been. They can't see anything, no sign of pregnancy. I'm sat in tears. I have to come back in a week to check again that it's not ectopic.

If your levels are low they may not be able to see anything just yet. I hope that's the case for you but if it's a worst-case scenario, you'll get through this. :hugs:


----------



## morganwhite7

Either way, I'm sure you would have bled a lot if you did in fact miscarry (which I DO NOT think happened). You ARE pregnant, whether it's in a tube or just too small to see. So I will pray little bean is growing where he needs to be. Ugh I know that pain all too well BB, and they think a mom can just go home and "relax" after that. :dohh: Humph. Stay positive. <3


----------



## clynn11

I definitely implanted on the right. I get the sharpest little twinges reallllly low in my back on that side, almost my buttcheek its so low lol. I cant sleep on that side anymore because it feels like too much pressure. Normal??


----------



## wavescrash

Could be sciatica.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

BB, I wouldn't worry yet. I think it's way too early to see something. Please keep your chin up for another week. If you haven't bled or had really bad cramps, you should be fine!


----------



## brunettebimbo

I'm having bloods done again on Wednesday. I can't help but feel that this is over. I am absolutely devastated. I can't stop crying.


----------



## wavescrash

As hard as this must be for you right now, whatever is going to happen will happen. All you can do is think positive thoughts to help your bean grow if they're in fact still in there, growing in the right spot. Don't give up on your bean just yet! And if things continue to go south, then it was meant to be to make way for the right bean for you. Wednesday isn't far away so hopefully you're able to relax a little, enjoy being pregnant because you ARE pregnant right NOW (you got BFPs, have HCG in your system) and let Wednesday's test results unfold as they shall. If this isn't a viable pregnancy, that doesn't mean it's the end of the road right? You've got a wonderful group of ladies here who have been through everything you can possibly imagine on the TTC/pregnancy journey to support you.

FX for you <3


----------



## morganwhite7

^I agree 110%. I was so sure we didn't have a bean, was told ectopic also since I had lots of right side pain. I cherish this bean so much more because of what happened, being told she "wasn't there" when we knew she was. I think you will too, your bean will show them who's boss! FX'd for good news sweetie.. my numbers were low & weren't doubling correctly (doubling every 72-96 hrs) and I was told there was no way she'd make it- and here we are today. Just trying to reassure you that docs CAN and ARE wrong lots of times. They are trained to prepare you for the worst and sometimes don't know how much heartache that can cause a mama in between appts. Praying for a healthy bean for you <3


----------



## HWPG

SO not trying to crowd in on BB right now - in fact, really want to make sure you know how supported you are and how we're rooting for you......
i just wanted to report that beta #2 was 162. that is a 31 hour doubling time. i feel happy.


----------



## goldstns

BB- thinking the best for you. One of my besties had the same thing happen, and baby turned out just fine, it was just too early to see anything. Also, are you having any pains? That is also a sign of problems.


----------



## brunettebimbo

I've had pains on and off but more so when I've eaten! They aren't excruitiating or anything. I'm so worried :(

Mirolee that's fantastic news :)


----------



## goldstns

mirolee AWESOME! PS where do I see Hawaii photos??


----------



## asmcsm

BB, I know it's hard not to be worried but you are still very early. My first US they didn't see anything either and my hcg was 1413. All they saw was that my endometrium had thickened. I know that's it's nerve wracking to have to wait and wonder and worry, but at this point it's all you can do :hugs: I'm sure everything will be okay. Some cramping is to be expected at the beginning. I remember being super freaked out because I had lots of sharp pains in my cervix this time and I still freak out when I get some cramps. I've got my FX super tight for you and your little bean <3

Also, as far as the cramping when you're eating, not trying to get up in your personal business or anything, but have things been backed up at all? Since taking the zofran I have been and it gets so much worse when I eat as far as cramping goes


----------



## brunettebimbo

I was constipated yesterday and have diarrhea today :wacko:


----------



## jury3

bb-I'm so sorry you are going through this. Like the other girls said, it's still early and you can't see much this early on. 

Mirolee-Yay!


----------



## HWPG

Nikki, most pics are on fb. I'll see if I can post a link to our first photo album hen I get home tonight.


----------



## morganwhite7

Yay Mirolee! You are 110gazillion% preggo haha I hope you can believe it and really start enjoying yourself now mama.

BB- Did they give you any numbers besides saying that they were low? I mean you only JUST missed your period, that is so so early. Like I said, not trying to keep bringing it up, but they told me my levels were crappy, & that since I was having pain it was most likely ectopic. (They ONLY said this since I reported pain) and since they couldn't find a sac. Your pain sounds nothing like ectopic sweetie, mild and regular for early pregnancy, and trust me it can get painful and still all be well. I was bleeding really bad and they saw NOTHING on US and had to say the same thing to me and it hurt my heart more than words can explain. They just tell you the possibilities, no guarantees and I think they are worrying you to death for no reason, as they did me. This happened to me at 5w4d and they saw nothing, so even further along than you. FX'd all is well. I'm so sorry that they have you worrying like this. It is most likely nothing at all, ectopic is rare and there are usually reasons as to why it happens. They are just telling you that based on not being able to see much and that you are reporting pain. I even went in at 6w1d and there was no fetal pole or anything, just a TINY sac they could barely make out. Just enough to tell me "maybe there was a pregnancy" but it wasn't viable yet and since I was bleeding heavily, like the other girls said, I was told miscarriage was "imminent". Same. Exact. Crap. I can't stress enough sweets try not to worry I have faith all is well with your little bean. He is just hiding for now :)


----------



## brunettebimbo

Thank you Morgan. It's really encouraging to read. AF was due on the 15th so 8 days ago. I'm pretty certain I O'd on the second. 

https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh70/kjordanj/C8F10BC4-5F0F-48EF-9F51-9E29D4030A79-263-0000000FD7C79159_zpsa8ec68c3.jpg


----------



## goldstns

ok im exhausted and ready for bed again!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

BB- The other girls make fantastic points. Either way, we are all here for you and supporting you!!!

Mirolee- that's so awesome!!!!

Morgan- Are you getting excited about seeing the Steelers game?? When are you coming into Baltimore? When are you leaving? It'd be fun if we could meet up while you were here!


----------



## morganwhite7

^ Yes YES yes!!! Haha we've just finished packing, I've got the long johns, wool socks, and Hot Hands packs ready to go! And that would be so awesome since we are still looking for things to do. We've got Thxgiving dinner reservations for Ruth's Chris at 4 on Thursday.. I CAN'T WAIT! Ha seriously have been craving their porterhouse, asparagus w/ hollandaise, and jumbo lump crab cakes since the day we made the reservations! (Maybe you could meet us for dinner? My hubbs suggested Bubba Gump's Shrimp Co., but we aren't familiar with the area, so maybe you guys would have a better place in mind!) We plan to try & shop around (we're staying at the Hilton right by the stadium, we'll walk to the game most likely) but need ideas of where else to pass the time. Plane leaves Wednesday morning and leaves Saturday night, so a lot of down time. May try to find some cute boutiques or whatnot to buy for baby, but like you warned me, I've heard it gets scary there at night and we don't want to find ourselves in the wrong part of town haha! But I'll be online all day I'm sure to pass time in the airport and whatnot so I'll be in touch. Can't wait though, not exactly a tropical getaway, but hey, it's a break! :)


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

That's super exciting!!! The only day i'd be able to get there would be saturday, but maybe we could come around lunch time and grab lunch?? I only live about an hour away and love coming in to Balitmore, but we usually go into the Fells Point area! Still, there has to be a great place to catch lunch! It's just an idea! If you guys are busy, no biggie but I love meeting my online friends!! =]


----------



## Cowgirl07

BB-I have my fingers crossed for you!!


----------



## asmcsm

BB, are you going by O date or LMP?


----------



## frsttimemama

morganwhite7 said:


> That is so sweet. Mine gets kissed more by coworkers and family than by my own Hubbs! I hate when all these people who are mostly acquaintances feel like it's necessary to touch/rub/smooch mine during conversation lol I wish they'd put that "No touch policy on preggos" effect in Ohio!!! Jeesh! But omg I remember lightening crotch, had it awful with Jaxon like he was dancing on my cervix.
> 
> This anterior placenta crap sucks though, I've got the regular pains I had before minus all the movement that made me forget the pain! How long til I start feeling more? When I lie flat on my back I can feel her to the left and right where she kicks but not much in the front.

I had an anterio rplacenta, and I started feeling a lot by about 20-21 weeks.


----------



## Disneybaby26

BB-thinking of you sweetie!! I know it's terrifying but try to stay positive xx

Mirolee- great number!

If any of you are looking for a quick easy thanksgiving app I made these Brie cups this weekend- they were unbelievable and so easy!!
Start with Filo cups in the frozen food section. Then you just put a little slice of Brie (pasteurized duhhhhh) in each one. Then mix equal parts chopped pecans or walnuts with crasins and add a heaping tablespoon of honey in a bowl, stir that up and put a little of tht mixture in each cup on top of the Brie. Bake at 350 for 7 minutes.
Yummmmmm!!


----------



## Cowgirl07

^^That sounds delicious!!


----------



## Disneybaby26

Rachel!!!! Are you SO excited for tomorrow??? What time is your scan??


----------



## TTCaWee1

Ahhhh!!! I am! It's at 1pm!! 

Super stoked! A little nervous for the anatomy scan part but that's just the dark pessimistic side of me that TTC created...

I know all will be well and I'm excited to relax and start doing some planning!!

Bb - I'm sorry that your appt didn't go well but it is too early to write it off as over. What was your hcg?


----------



## jury3




----------



## jury3

I'm scared for how big I will be!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Oh Julie-That bump is great!


----------



## brunettebimbo

asmcsm said:


> BB, are you going by O date or LMP?

O date.


----------



## brunettebimbo

TTCaWee1 said:


> Ahhhh!!! I am! It's at 1pm!!
> 
> Super stoked! A little nervous for the anatomy scan part but that's just the dark pessimistic side of me that TTC created...
> 
> I know all will be well and I'm excited to relax and start doing some planning!!
> 
> Bb - I'm sorry that your appt didn't go well but it is too early to write it off as over. What was your hcg?

They didn't say. 

Julie you look great!


----------



## frsttimemama

Julie, how adorable! 

Rachel, so exciting!! :)


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

great bump Julie!!!


----------



## morganwhite7

I agree Julie awesome bump! Does it feel huge now? Gosh I can't imagine how fast yours is growing, mine still surprises me every week! So awesome! When is your real anatomy scan so we know for sure what baby A is? I added boy to the front page for ya. Mine is the 5th!

Good luck today Rach! I'm sure all will be well.. (s)he looked perfect on every scan so far. Hoping for fabulous news for you guys and I just can't wait to find out!!! :)

AMELIA- Welcome sweetie. I have faith, as I have in BB's lil bean, that all will pan out to be just fine. And thisssss is why they don't like to see ladies before 7 weeks haha.. just causes so much uneccessary worry. FX'd that prog helps LO be even stickier. And YAY for DH coming to town! Will he be there today?! I am so excited I feel like this little bean will help you feel better and to move on and hopefully IN with the hubbs again ;) So happy for you honey.. try to take it easy and not stress. I bet you don't mind missing out on that bottle of wine after hearing those results :)

AFM- SO STOKED that today is my last day of work. Have a few more things to pick up at the store tonight for our trip.. Hoping these eastern snow storms coming in don't delay our flights tomorrow too bad :/ The snow is beautiful this morning though- lovin' it! Again I'm so excited to get the heck outta here for bed and breakfast and for a week of relaxation and baby shopping and GOOD FOOD! Hahaha notice I didn't mention 8 p.m. football.. a little scared for the weather but hey it's hubbs birthday, I guess I can do that one thing for him lol. Yayayaya vaca time, finally. This is our first getaway time this whole year, last was a beach trip before Jaxon so it will be nice to FINALLY get that well deserved pamper-me time. It's been one hell of a year.


----------



## goldstns

ugh... can't stop dreaming of packing my hospital bag, the day I say lets got to the hospital and the actual delivery.


----------



## TTCaWee1

My scan is at 1 pm!!!!!!!!!! Can you tell I'm excited???


----------



## morganwhite7

Hahahah Rachel I say boy since you think girl ;)

CAN'T WAIT EITHER!!! You are EST like me right? So it's about 10:35 there too? Haha jw usually for the Cali girls I have to wait a few extra hours forgetting they're behind.


----------



## TTCaWee1

Yup EST!!! I hope it doesn't flood before I can get to my appt. it's about to dump on us...


----------



## morganwhite7

Oh yeah frickin A seems like the whole Eastern sea board will be hit.. Hope I'm not sleeping in an airport tomorrow :growlmad::dohh:

So excited for you though haha, planning on shopping this afternoon?!?!?!


----------



## TTCaWee1

It has to be a boy right? There are too many girls!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Yay Rachel!!!!! So excited


----------



## TTCaWee1

Our plan was to go to babies r us after but I'm mad at DH so who knows. He's getting the silent treatment right now. He pissed me off last night so I'm being angry until our scan lol. Then I'm sure I'll be over it.


----------



## morganwhite7

Lmao we had a little battle day of our scan too haha.. I was yellin at him on the way to the scan, he was late and I was all "ohmagawsh this is YOUR kid and the whole fam is there waiting on us bc you had to watch ONE MORE minute of football!!" And then traffic was bad and he was yelling at everyone to get outta the way and I said "wellll if you woulda been more TIMELY we wouldn't HAVE this issue!" Lmao I hate how much of a proscrastinator he is.. and then gets road rage bc he's stupid lol.. 

Butttt that princess/bubba's precious little face will melt it all away lol. And you all can go on with your day in a little baby haze. Best. Day. Ever. besides the BFP and birth I think.. so so so frickin exciting. And only 30 mins!!!! :)


----------



## goldstns

Getting close Rachel! I agree with Morgan, you'll do the scan and want to go right away to babier R us because you will be so excited!


----------



## frsttimemama

So exciting Rachel!! I think I thought boy, too, but I don't remember now. Lol


----------



## goldstns

doc apt went great!!! Doc is very happy with how I am taking care of myself and Alia. Bp is great, weight gain is on track and sugars are wonderful. So nice to know! She said she will do another scan at 36weeks and keep an eye on Alia.


----------



## HWPG

just booked first scan - december 18th! eek!


----------



## asmcsm

Woohoo rachel!!! so excited to hear what you're having!!

Yay Mirolee!!! Can't wait to see that little bean in your belly!!


----------



## RobertRedford

Woohoo for all the scans. 

Rachel, I still think boy! But, we've been on a serious girl pattern, so who knows! I cant wait to hear what you're having!

Mirolee, so exciting!


----------



## asmcsm

Ahhh!! 6 days until my NT scan! I CAN'T wait to see that little plum bouncing around in there! It's too bad DH won't get to see though :? Maybe I can record a bit on my phone...


----------



## RobertRedford

asmcsm said:


> Ahhh!! 6 days until my NT scan! I CAN'T wait to see that little plum bouncing around in there! It's too bad DH won't get to see though :? Maybe I can record a bit on my phone...

eeeeks sooo soon!


----------



## Disneybaby26

Lol, we got in an argument the night before our scan too, so funny!! Probably because nerves and anxieties are high! All will be just fine as soon as you get into that room! Can't wait to hear Rachel!!! :)


----------



## asmcsm

RobertRedford said:


> asmcsm said:
> 
> 
> Ahhh!! 6 days until my NT scan! I CAN'T wait to see that little plum bouncing around in there! It's too bad DH won't get to see though :? Maybe I can record a bit on my phone...
> 
> eeeeks sooo soon!Click to expand...

So soon, but still not soon enough! lol Iwas looking at my next apt scheduled with my midwife and it's at 16+1 so I could technically find out gender then, but I have a feeling that she's going to make me wait until my apt after that at 20weeks to find out...boo :?


----------



## clynn11

Sooo exciting ash!!

rachel cant wait to hear what the gender is!!!!

Bb im soooo sorry youre bleeding but like morgan said she and many other women had ridiculous amounts of bleeding and all was fine. Are you cramping badly?


----------



## Disneybaby26

Omg Ash- so soon!! That's so exiting!! I hope you get to record a little bit of it for DH!

Julie- loving that bump mama! You look fantastic!


----------



## brunettebimbo

No cramps and I think my cervix is closed!


----------



## morganwhite7

Quad screen results and further testing for the placanta lakes all are NORMAL!!! :)

1:37,000 for Downs! Happy momma! 

Can't wait to hear Rachel.. waiting, waiting!!!


----------



## clynn11

Julie you totally look rockin!! Youre gonna have one huge belly here shortly!! Lol


----------



## brunettebimbo

Yayyyyy Morgan that's fantastic news!! :happydance:


----------



## RobertRedford

Julie, I missed the bump before. How cute! Do you feel like you're growing daily?

YAY Morgan!! That's great news!


----------



## clynn11

Thats good bb. Theres multiple conditions that could cause bleeding at this time that is not losing the baby. Are you going to the dr. Again or waiting until tmw for bloods? Fx hun


morgan that is amazing news :) :) yaaaaay


----------



## RobertRedford

Cassidy, when is your first appointment?


----------



## brunettebimbo

They don't want to see me until tomorrow because there's nothing they can do. They need 48 hours between blood tests. It's 6.30pm here so not too long now. My appointment is at 11am and I should know before the evening. I guess to tomorrow is the answer!


----------



## clynn11

Dec. 20th. 8 weeks exactly.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Your due dates all look backwards :rofl:


----------



## HWPG

cassidy, they wanted me to wait until 8 weeks, but i want to tell my mom and sisters when we go to NYC on 12/20 weekend, so i told them i was traveling the week of christmas and they got me in on the 18, hehe. today i'm feeling slightly dizzy, not quite nauseous but sorta, foggy-brained, and very full. and mild headache, but maybe mild congestion. occasional dull cramps, and lots of pooping :) it's like my body cant quite figure out what the heck is going on, so it's doing something in every category. globally, i feel fine and all is well, but specifically i have all this weirdo stuff happening. oh and sore boobs.


----------



## morganwhite7

BB- I'm worried they'll do to you what they did to me. I swear we have the EXACT same situations. I went in exactly 48 hrs later and my hCG numbers ttly had NOT doubled AT ALL and they said "well along with that bleeding, you should expect to miscarry". They shouldn't have said that, they DIDN'T know for sure, and told my husband and I they were 99% positive of this. I ended up going to the emergency room yet again the next day and DEMANDING a scan, in which they found a teeny, tiny little sac right where it should be. This was the light at the end of the tunnel for us. Still risky, but as you know she made it and I bled bad, bad, bad clots and all for weeks on end with NO ANSWERS. 

So I really, really hope they do another scan and don't rely on those numbers doubling to reassure you. Bc they can NOT double and still be fine. Then after all that bullshit (pardon me, but I just remember how frustrating it was being MY OWN doctor for those first few weeks) they finally found a tiny bean and a week later told me "oh the heartbeat is abnormally low- 112 I think- and you'll probably miscarry still". This is all based on the fact that I was bleeding, not that there was ANYTHING WRONG with my bean, anyone else's bean could have been the same but they kept with that damned diagnosis up until 12 weeks when they saw that she just wasn't letting go. 

Moral here- don't let doctors make you lose hope. If you don't pass tissue (you will KNOW what it is if you do) then don't let them discourage you. They're not trained midwives or mothers, they're medical pros who go by statistics and are trained to prepare you for the worst. And sometimes they aren't clear that there is always hope. Sending love always <3


----------



## asmcsm

Yay BB! So glad that things are looking better for you! Lol about the dates, of course the US is the only country that does it that way so it looks backwards to everyone else! Still don't totally understand why our country insists on doing everything different than other countries(i.e date and not using the metric system)

Woohoo for the good news Morgan!!

Cassidy, I'm SO excited for when you get your first scan!


----------



## morganwhite7

Hahaha @ BB in the US we write it Month,Day,Year instead.. I remember that one from French class!! Haha

I agree about the metric system.. customary is so difficult.. makes more sense to have a base of 10?! Stupid America, so stuck in their ways.. lol


----------



## brunettebimbo

We do day, month then year!

Bleeding seems to be easing off a little and I'm constipated again!

Did I tell you I have an urine infection? They've give me antibiotics to take 4 times a day for a week. 

They said they will do bloods tomorrow and re scan on Monday.


----------



## morganwhite7

Okay well it took me 96 hrs for them to double, so don't you dare let em tell you negative this or that about it not doubling in 48 ;) just sayin! Haha I just wanna give you all I can, I feel your struggle so much right now!

Ohhhh Raaaachhh... what is ittttt ??? :blush:


----------



## brunettebimbo

Thank you. 

Bleeding isn't bad right now. There's been a few small stringy bits but nothing more than a usual period. I'm trying to stay hopeful but I really feel like this is the end :(


----------



## TTCaWee1

It's a girl!! A BIG healthy girl. Measuring a week ahead and perfect. I'll post pics later. We are waiting on the dr


----------



## RobertRedford

Congrats, Rachel!!! So exciting!! SO MANY GIRLS!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Yayyyy congratulations!


----------



## jury3

Yay Rachel!!!! Congrats on the baby girl!!! I can't believe how many girls there are on this thread so far! Emily and I are the only ones with any boys! lol Even I had to go and add a girl in the mix!


----------



## RobertRedford

Omg Julie, how did I miss that you are having a boy and a girl?!


----------



## clynn11

Eeeeeeek congrats rachel! Youll have to send me your addy so I can send you some headbands!!! 

So many baby girls its craaaazy!!!


----------



## clynn11

Julie, do you have names picked?!?!

rachel, you too, whats this gorgeous baby girls name?? :)


----------



## HWPG

congrats RacheL!!!


----------



## morganwhite7

Yes girls I wanna hear names too!!! Congrats Rach! Haha more pink, I love it :)

Updated the front page


----------



## Disneybaby26

Another little girl!! Congrats mama!! :)


----------



## morganwhite7

Cass I forget what you said for Cowboy eggs lol- chicken noodle soup (what kind- thick & creamy or regular? don't add milk/water?)+eggs+scramble=done?? lmao

My hubbs is at home sick today and interested!! haha seems like a pretty simple "man food".


----------



## asmcsm

Yay! Congrats on the girl Rachel!!! There are SO many girls! I'm really hoping for a girl, but statistically I'm starting to think I'll probably end up having a boy


----------



## morganwhite7

Maybe it was all of our SoftCupping that did it?? Just a thought!


----------



## frsttimemama

Yay for good results Morgan. 

Bb, UTI can cause bleeding. I had some. FX.

Rachel, yay!! :)

The softcup theory might be on to something.. don't female sperm live longer?


----------



## morganwhite7

Yep females are lazier.. the boys are faster and more agile! Makes sense!! :-k


----------



## frsttimemama

So I'm about 50/50 if I get pregnant this cycle.. one night w/o SoftCup, one with, and one without.. we shall see IF I get a BFP.


----------



## clynn11

Do like 6 eggs per can of chicken soup or you can cut the recipe in half and use 3 eggs as it makes a lot lol. Then just scramble it all together in a frying pan. Great to put on top of toast mmmm. It takes a little longer to cook than reg scrambled eggs cuz of the juice lol. Dont add milk or water. I just use regular kind.


----------



## clynn11

I used a softcup. If shettles method is accurate I should be having a girl due to only bd being 2 days before o. I also feel girl. I dont like telling myself that though cuz its so early I doubt I have any intuition yet lol. Id be so happy with either though!!


----------



## frsttimemama

Intuitively, you're probably right. My gut said boy. It was right. Just saying :) I'm with you. I just want a healthy, living baby when I get my turn.


----------



## frsttimemama

That last comment didn't come out right. I know that's what we ALL want. I just meant that while I hoped for a girl at first, then became excited for a boy, next time I truly have no hope either way. Either one will be fine. :)


----------



## asmcsm

I'm having the girl feeling as well and my family is saying girl since they all had worse morning sickness with girls than boys and mine has been bad and lasted quite a while. I just don't see how we could have that many girls in one thread!


----------



## goldstns

julie- names???

Rachel congrats on a princess!!!! You better be at babies R us!


----------



## brunettebimbo

I knew Tristan was a boy. I was really sick, threw up daily up until 22 weeks so everyone swore he was a girl but I just knew he was a boy.


----------



## TTCaWee1

Thanks everyone! No names yet. Haven't really even thought of girl names. We just got home. It is pouring rain and storming so no shopping today. I feel bad for DH, he had his heart set on a boy. He's still happy but I think he's also kind of sad. Dr said everything was perfect and if I have any doubts about trying for a vaginal birth, we can just plan a c-section. He said he's had. Plenty of women that he regretted having them go vaginal but never regretted a c-section. Made me feel better. He said he totally agreed with my worry that ill labor and labor and not be able to give birth and need a c-section in the end anyways. Also bc baby is measuring big all over, they'll bring me back in 3rd tri for another scan so she doesn't get too big. I'm so glad that everything is all good with her. Oh and I have an anterior placenta which is crazy bc I can feel her so much.


----------



## goldstns

Rachel- my DH was sad at first about a girl, he wanted a boy. But now with time and the room all set up and seeing everything working out he is really excited! Time will help the sadness of DH, mine went through it too.


----------



## TTCaWee1

aww thanks, yeah Im sure all guys have those feelings. I know he'll get over it and be excited.


----------



## TTCaWee1

Here's our girl!


----------



## frsttimemama

My hubby was the opposite, hoping for a girl. Now he hopes for a boy, but figures on a girl. :)


----------



## clynn11

I think DH will be disappointed if ours is a girl too. I know he wants a boy. But I also know he'll be an amazing daddy, despite gender, and although the disappointment may be there for a little, the love he has for his child will totally overcome that <3

Rachel- you're so tiny! I can understand the worry with the big baby! She's just extra healthy ;)


----------



## RobertRedford

she is beautiful, Rachel!


----------



## clynn11

Gorgeous Rachel!!!! 

Baby names are going to be hard for us. I know it. I think Kevin is going to be very stubborn agreeing to any!


----------



## TTCaWee1

Look at that nose and chin!!! So freakin cute! But I am biased


----------



## TTCaWee1

Haha yeah Cassidy I'm 4'11 and hover around 105 pre-pregnancy. At the most. DH is 6'4 and about 230. My luck she'll be a giant like her dad


----------



## goldstns

Rachel- the butt is so cute!


----------



## RobertRedford

Nikki, I thought so too! Look at her little thighs. adorable


----------



## HWPG

my just under 5 foot gf gave birth to her 9.5lb son vaginally. her husband is also 6;2". not saying you should, just saying it's a possibility (they also told her the baby was only 7.5lbs, so she feels she was "tricked" into it, hehe)


----------



## TTCaWee1

Ha did she tear into her asshole? Bc that is my fear. Shitting out of my vagina after they sew it up wrong lol


----------



## RobertRedford

TTCaWee1 said:


> Ha did she tear into her asshole? Bc that is my fear. Shitting out of my vagina after they sew it up wrong lol

I just spit out my water.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Lol I can't even get my candy bar down with that comment!


----------



## TTCaWee1

:rofl: I guess it is pretty funny now that I read it but seriously. I'm scared.


----------



## brunettebimbo

You can do it. It's what we are designed for! :lol:


----------



## RobertRedford

TTCaWee1 said:


> :rofl: I guess it is pretty funny now that I read it but seriously. I'm scared.

the lack of brevity and pure honesty...too much. cracking up, still.


----------



## asmcsm

LMAO Rachel! I'm afraid of that too! DH's mom told me that she had cut her hole to hole basically for DH...not comforting...and he was 2 weeks late...I will be doing perennial massages for weeks before!


----------



## asmcsm

And oh my gosh! that body shot of her is too cute!! Love <3


----------



## Cowgirl07

Maybe its a good thing I'm not pregnant my dh was 10 1/2 pounds his brother 11. What am I thinking?


----------



## RobertRedford

OH still holds the record for the biggest/longest baby born at the hospital he was delivered at (as of last year, at least) His sister is in 2nd place.

Thank god for C-sections


----------



## TTCaWee1

I love the butt shot. It looked like she was mooning DH on the screen. DH was 10.1 and I was 8.9 

I am screwed lol

But glad my doc is lookin out already


----------



## MrsAmk

morganwhite7 said:


> Maybe it was all of our SoftCupping that did it?? Just a thought!

Hey I did too! lol


----------



## Disneybaby26

Omg Rachel!! hilarious!!!

Her little pics are too cute!! :)


----------



## HWPG

Lmao! I just got back to my computer. 
Um... Her first words to me we're "do you know how much it stings to pee out of a ripped pee-hole?" (cue my look of horror to her.) her husband said, "her asshole turned inside-out". (again, cue Mirolee look of horror). She said he was joking, but she was not. She didn't poop. And she's pregnant with twins right now, so she went into a second pregnancy with full,knowledge.


----------



## MrsAmk

HWPG said:


> Lmao! I just got back to my computer.
> Um... Her first words to me we're "do you know how much it stings to pee out of a ripped pee-hole?" (cue my look of horror to her.) her husband said, "her asshole turned inside-out". (again, cue Mirolee look of horror). She said he was joking, but she was not. She didn't poop. And she's pregnant with twins right now, so she went into a second pregnancy with full,knowledge.

OMG I remember being so scared to poop for the first time, not having any clue that peeing would KILL!!! I peed a couple hours after birth, and screamed! It was worse than the "ring of fire" right before babys head comes out! And was like that for days! #shiver :nope:


----------



## clynn11

Oh gosh. I hope I don't rip :/ My best friend didn't (I was holding her leg lol and the doc was like "just a little rug burn, no rip!") and she's a teeny tiny thing, so i'm hooooooping I do not rip. Lol.


----------



## asmcsm

Water birth is supposed to help prevent the ripping so one more pro for that choice!


----------



## MrsAmk

I had a water birth...didnt tear and need stitches, but my labia split :(


----------



## frsttimemama

I think if you feel a c-section is best, do it. Don't let anyone talk you into trying a vaginal if you aren't comfortable. I wanted a c-section. I was terrified of giving birth.. but I just sucked it up, after all, bazillions of women have just fine.. and I regret not saying what I wanted and pushing for it. If I had, my baby would've been just fine. I don't think you'll have any issues, the moral of the story is just to listen to your gut. 

Ps adorable pictures!!


----------



## Disneybaby26

Yowza!! I really hope my lady parts stay intact. I'm thinking of giving the perineal massage a go...couldn't hurt right?!

My tits are slowly taking over the universe. I started as a C and graduated to a D, which is now overflowing into a DD...i never thiught i would mind bigger boobs but they're getting in my damn way!!


----------



## asmcsm

Disneybaby26 said:


> Yowza!! I really hope my lady parts stay intact. I'm thinking of giving the perineal massage a go...couldn't hurt right?!
> 
> My tits are slowly taking over the universe. I started as a C and graduated to a D, which is now overflowing into a DD...i never thiught i would mind bigger boobs but they're getting in my damn way!!

Yep that's what I said earlier. The massage is supposed to help a lot. I know how you feel about the boobs though, mine feel gigantic and I'm not even as far along as you yet! They're going to be ridiculous once milk comes in.


----------



## wavescrash

Rachel - Congrats on a girl!!!!!!!!!!! So exciting :)

I missed a lot but caught some conversation about tearing and all that. I had an episiotomy with Autumn but had a small natural tear with Hannah. Honestly, I had less pain during recovery when they let me tear on my own. Perineum massage can help reduce the risk of tearing or needing cut pretty well too.


----------



## TTCaWee1

*shutter.....
No thank you to inside out assholes, ripped labia, ring of fire (whatever the f that is), burning while peeing and crooked vaginas from some student practicing his suturing techniques....not to mention other far worse horrors of fetal distress and emergent c-sections. Or shoulder dystocia or baby's face getting mangled by my narrow pelvis. F ALL of that. But mad props to those who do it. Or plan to. I bow to you.


----------



## HWPG

Omg. Rofl. My bf is like, "what?! What?" what's so funny?!" I am dyyyying over here. I also vote no to all those things, and would like to sign myself up for that taint massage, starting today.


----------



## Disneybaby26

My girlfriend had a tear recently and she thinks the doctor stitched her up too tight, like made her smaller than she was. Ooooh, the possibilities are endless!! Lol!


----------



## asmcsm

Lmao mirolee!


----------



## Disneybaby26

HWPG said:


> Omg. Rofl. My bf is like, "what?! What?" what's so funny?!" I am dyyyying over here. I also vote no to all those things, and would like to sign myself up for that taint massage, starting today.

LOL! I said that at prenatal yoga tonight when the instructor was like "most people start at 37 weeks"...oh yea, well ill just start tonight, thanks! Lol


----------



## HWPG

Anything special you use doing that? Like is there something on amazon listed under "lotion for self massage of perineal"? Or is this something I can use olive oil on?


----------



## wavescrash

You can use baby oil. I believe you can also use coconut oil so I'd imagine olive oil is safe as well. Just googled to check and found this, "Use almond or coconut oil, or a water-based lubricant such as KY Jelly, during the massage. Dont use a petroleum-based lubricant."

https://www.essentialbaby.com.au/pr...-subject-perineal-massage-20120705-21j9s.html


----------



## Disneybaby26

The italian in me wants to reach for the olive oil, but I'm pretty sure any kind of coconut oil etc would be fine too. Just nothing irritating or with additives that might cause infection.


----------



## TTCaWee1

I think you'll get nice coverage with a spray can of olive oil...crisco maybe? I have a misto....I bet the have a continuous spray version that you can use from all angles too....it'll make it easier when we all get to fat to reach...


----------



## TTCaWee1

I'm still going to rub mine. Just in case....


----------



## HWPG

"hey babe, why do our sheets smell like cookies?" - "I used PAM to rub the spot right in front of my bum. It's fine."


----------



## TTCaWee1

You got gum in your hair...crisco. Husbands got scaly feet...crisco. Need to stretch your vagina? Crisco.


----------



## TTCaWee1

Yeah and they thought preseed was nice....wait till you spray a little Pam on it...


----------



## frsttimemama

LMAO you ladies are cracking me up tonight! Gosh, the things we do to get babies.. rubbing our hoohas with Crisco? Check that off the bucket list I guess.


----------



## TTCaWee1

Bahahaaa good thing DH is upstairs bc I prob look like a weirdo laughing to myself thinking of all the things in my kitchen we could use to grease it up....


----------



## HWPG

Omg. Love you gals! Lol-ing.... OH isn't laughing as hard. He doesn't get it. Big adjustments coming his way!


----------



## asmcsm

Lmao! :rofl: you girls are killing me!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

LOL just caught up!!!! You ladies are too funny.

Rachel - Congrats! A girl!! 

I was hoping for a girl too, I wonder if it's possible for us all to have girls. haha


----------



## wavescrash

So although I have an anterior placenta, I've felt Leah move quite a bit at night the last few weeks. Well the last 24+ hours I only felt 1 kick/movement. This morning I felt a few light flutters before getting out of bed but I'm still a bit worries that I felt virtually nothing yesterday. I see the midwife at my OB's office today so I'm wondering if I should bring it up or not.


----------



## HWPG

you should absolutely bring it up.


----------



## Lotalaughs16

You girls are so funny...but in all seriousness I'm TERRIFIED of ripping. It has by far surpassed my old fear of pooping during labor (I have a weird poop phobia)...I'm too scared to do a water birth at home for my first baby but if I can find a hospital with a tub in the birthing room I will definitely be exploring that as an option.

Waves, I definitely think you should bring that up. I was watching youtube channels of pregnancy vlogs and I learned that you should really pay attention to kick counts toward the end of your pregnancy (i know your not near the end yet lol)...it wont hurt to bring it up! good luck.


----------



## HWPG

cassidy, if i have a girl, would you make this special for me?
https://www.etsy.com/listing/157506...&ga_page=7&ga_search_type=all&ga_facet=minion
please let me know if you can see it


----------



## goldstns

OMG you all are sooo funny! I told DH and he said you girls should be careful it wont hurt your insides! (Cute he cares about all of our lady parts!)


----------



## RobertRedford

I'm dying over here ladies. You are all Too much


----------



## HWPG

we aim to please :)
tmi story coming up: after we had sex last night, i was thinking, "wheres my soft cup? cant let those... oh yeah. it 's ok now.... " - what a weird realization!
i'm so glad *that* crazy piece of ttc is gone - now i'm just stressing out over the viability scan. :)


----------



## clynn11

Yes mirolee I def. Think I could do something like thay for you :)


----------



## clynn11

Worst dreams last night.

Dream 1- miscarriage. Constantly wiping with blood and clots and ridiculousness. It was horrible (I honestly think it's because there's so much extra CM it literally feels like AF has started constantly)

Dream 2- Hubby goes to a party and gets wasted. I call him and hear some chick in the background and he's cheating on me. So I WALK 30 miles to wherever this party is just to kick his ass.


----------



## HWPG

ugh, YUCK cass, i HATE bad dreams. and they can really stick sometimes. i do think it's funny you walked to kick his ass in your dream. do you normally have vivid/bad dreams?


----------



## clynn11

I have vivid/bad dreams like every night normally. Ever since I can remember. Horrible, vivid dreams- usually of me in some weird ass setting running away from bad guys and doing Indiana Jones shit to get away.

I was super excited because ever since I found out I was preg. I hadn't remembered ANY of my dreams. It was SO NICE. Now they're back :(


----------



## asmcsm

Ugh those dreams are horrible Cassidy :( :hugs: 

I had a vivid dream the other night, it consisted of me being forced into cannibalism...not pleasant...thank you pregnancy craziness!


----------



## HWPG

I always dream vividly, in color, with lots of emotions. It can be very upsetting.


----------



## clynn11

MEEEE TOOOO Mirolee! I've woken up a bagillion times bawling my eyes out and hyperventilating from a bad dream. They're way too real. DH always has to cuddle me afterwards and calm me down. I hate them :(


----------



## HWPG

yes exactly. OH has even woken me up from dreaming on occasion. i could never use "vivid dreams" as an early preg sign - i'd be pregnant forever!


----------



## jury3

morganwhite7 said:


> I agree Julie awesome bump! Does it feel huge now? Gosh I can't imagine how fast yours is growing, mine still surprises me every week! So awesome! When is your real anatomy scan so we know for sure what baby A is? I added boy to the front page for ya. Mine is the 5th!

Thanks! It does feel huge! I can't believe how big it is getting. Already can't see my feet...or my vagina for that matter lol Our next scan is Dec 18th, 20 days away! So glad everything is checking out good with the placental lakes!



goldstns said:


> ugh... can't stop dreaming of packing my hospital bag, the day I say lets got to the hospital and the actual delivery.




goldstns said:


> doc apt went great!!! Doc is very happy with how I am taking care of myself and Alia. Bp is great, weight gain is on track and sugars are wonderful. So nice to know! She said she will do another scan at 36weeks and keep an eye on Alia.

So exciting! I can't even imagine the dreams I will be having as I get closer...Good job on keeping you and baby healthy :) 



HWPG said:


> just booked first scan - december 18th! eek!

Yay! Can't wait! I have a scan the same day! I was super foggy brained almost all through the first tri. It was horrible!



asmcsm said:


> Ahhh!! 6 days until my NT scan! I CAN'T wait to see that little plum bouncing around in there! It's too bad DH won't get to see though :? Maybe I can record a bit on my phone...

Exciting! My doc won't let us record in the fancy ultrasound room. When they use the old one just to double check things we can, but it's not a great one so we usually don't bother...I've seen lots of videos on youtube where people recorded.



RobertRedford said:


> Julie, I missed the bump before. How cute! Do you feel like you're growing daily?

Yes! I feel like it's getting huge everyday lol I'm sure constipation doesn't help lol



clynn11 said:


> Dec. 20th. 8 weeks exactly.

Yay!



RobertRedford said:


> Omg Julie, how did I miss that you are having a boy and a girl?!

Lol...well, definitely a boy. Baby A wouldn't keep her legs open long enough to get a good picture, but we never did see anything pop up. It was quite obvious on baby boy, so we are assuming it's a girl. 

Kara-I'm jealous of the huge boobs...still waiting for mine!

As far as names, baby boy will be Grayson Alexander. Unless baby A turns out to be a boy too, then it will be Grayson Lucas and Jackson Alexander. 
Baby girl will be Olivia Lynne.

Anyway...off to pick up a few things at the store. In case we aren't on much tomorrow, everyone have a Happy Thanksgiving! Well, at least those who celebrate...lol


----------



## clynn11

Awwwwww love the naames julie! If we have a baby girl her middle name will be lynn :)


----------



## Cowgirl07

Awesome names Julie!


----------



## MrsAmk

Morgan you have placental lakes too?? What did they say about them?


----------



## Disneybaby26

I do too, well just one!! Said that it was of no concern at all, we have another ultrasound to check at 28 weeks that it isnt becoming too large or that there aren't more but she said a lot of ladies have them and sometimes the sonographer won't even mention it!

Julie- looooooove the names!! My cousin just had an Olivia, too cute!!!


----------



## MrsAmk

Disneybaby26 said:


> I do too, well just one!! Said that it was of no concern at all, we have another ultrasound to check at 28 weeks that it isnt becoming too large or that there aren't more but she said a lot of ladies have them and sometimes the sonographer won't even mention it!
> 
> Julie- looooooove the names!! My cousin just had an Olivia, too cute!!!

Yea I do too! I saw it and then the tech wrote it on the screen. When I got my u/s report it wasnt even mentioned. Kinda scares me...its right where the placenta attatches.


----------



## Disneybaby26

I wouldn't worry too much, Molly, especially if it wasn't even in the report!! I'm gonna mention to my doc when I see her next week but I doubt she'll say much...


----------



## morganwhite7

Molly I have bunches, they were worried they were caused by (some huge medical term) and did lots of further blood testing, which was all negative, so he said not to worry too much. I bled so bad all throughout the beginning, so trusting it's in Gods loving hands. She's held on through so much, all we can do is pray it'll be alright. So I've decided to forget about the dang lakes ;)

BB- I'm so, so, sorry honey.. And I hope Dh figures himself out so he can love on you. Give him this one night.. Guys deal so much differently than we do. Sending hugs.. Xx

Amelia- Yayayayaya prayin the prog saves the day!! Mine wasn't even doubling in 4 days so I've got faith in your bean. And yay for seeing hubby.. I get so excited for you guys.. I want you to have your perfect lil happy family <3

Happy almost Thanksgiving girls!! Here's a pic of our view! Having a splendid time :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Disneybaby26

Looks awesome Morgan, have SOOO much fun!!


----------



## morganwhite7

And our dinner appetizer.. Maryland blue crab dip & pita chips and a crab stuffed pretzel!!! Yummy! Hahaha I ate both, hubbs said he needed to save room for his burger/beers.. So I had both and a flatbread pizza! Lmao our waiter said yep you're definitely pregnant.... Lol shoulda kicked him ;)

So full.. Room service cheesecake in an hour or so after I finish my tea and digest. Lovin having an excuse to eat my heart out!! :haha:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 52.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## clynn11

Ahhhh that looks amazing Morgan!!! Have a great time!! :) :)


----------



## Disneybaby26

https://www.people.com/people/mobile/article/0,,20760878,00.html

Rachel- this reminded me of you and your "giant baby" fear lol! She's so tiny and he so big, just like you two!! :)


----------



## clynn11

Told my dad tonight. It went fairly well, considering how my dad is. Feels so good to get that weight off of my shoulders, it was causing me major anxiety!!


----------



## Disneybaby26

That's great Cass-I think you've mentioned you two have had a tough relationship. I'm glad it went well!! :)


----------



## TTCaWee1

Hahaha that looks like us!

Amelia I'm so glad your numbers went up!! Fx for a sticky one! 

Omg I'm finding such cute girly nursery things. I think we will do owls. I found the cutest bedding set and lamp to match. I can't wait. 

DH told me last night he's scared to have sex with me. Grrr I tried to tell him it's ok but I guess now that he knows she's bigger and it's more real, he's all freaked out by it. 

I just braved walmart. It was a nightmare. But I had to work today and I'm working tomorrow so I had to do it. Scary.


----------



## HWPG

My bf has already started joking that there is no room for him. Oh brother...I hate Walmart.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Morgan looks awesome the food and the view!


----------



## wavescrash

25 weeks today & I had my monthly appointment. I've gained 22lbs so far and the baby's heart rate was 138 bpm. I saw the midwife instead of my OB and she was the nicest lady ever. Even brought in the ultrasound machine so I could see Leah moving since I barely felt any kicks since yesterday. I go back in 3 weeks and will get to schedule my glucose test & another ultrasound to follow-up on my placental lakes.
 



Attached Files:







25weeks-4.jpg
File size: 32.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## clynn11

Happy 25 weeks Amanda & Leah! <3


----------



## Cowgirl07

Yay 25 weeks!!


----------



## wavescrash

Some comparisons real quick.


First one is last week (left) vs this week (right.) I think I grew a little bit. Maybe lol.

Second is 25 weeks during my last pregnancy (top) vs 25 weeks this pregnancy (bottom.) I look like I was bigger last time but also look like I'm just carrying so much lower this time so I can't really tell how I compare. I feel like I've said that the last few weeks so maybe I genuinely am just carrying lower? I don't know lol.
 



Attached Files:







25weeks-5.jpg
File size: 17.2 KB
Views: 5









25weeks-6.jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 9


----------



## clynn11

You're carrying A LOT lower this time!! Like crazy low!!


----------



## wavescrash

Thanks ladies.

I forgot to add... she also measured my fundal height but we were talking about SPD so I forgot to ask what I was measuring. Really wish I would have because I'm super curious lol.


----------



## wavescrash

clynn11 said:


> You're carrying A LOT lower this time!! Like crazy low!!

I feel it that's for sure. It's just so hard for me to tell looking at the pictures.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Happy 25 weeks!!!


----------



## jury3

Waves-I would definitely say you are carrying a little lower. You looked a little rounder all over last time, this time it's all at the bottom!


----------



## wavescrash

Thanks ladies!

I'm definitely missing how round it was last time. I wonder if it'll round out as I get bigger lol.


----------



## Disneybaby26

Anyone have any thoughts on a nice push present?? :) i was thinking maybe a nice piece of "mommy themed" jewelry but I can't find anything I love!


----------



## clynn11

I've never even heard of a push present! Lol.


----------



## clynn11

Ok I googled it just to be sure of what it was before I replied!!! Lol. Although obviously the name is pretty self explanitory!!! I've been seeing rings of the babies birthstone which are cute, or my mom always begged us for one of the necklaces that you put your kid's birthstones in (you can add to it as you have more)


----------



## Disneybaby26

I hadn't either...then my SIL started telling hubbs he had to get me something nice so I started googling...lol, fine by me!!!


----------



## Disneybaby26

clynn11 said:


> Ok I googled it just to be sure of what it was before I replied!!! Lol. Although obviously the name is pretty self explanitory!!! I've been seeing rings of the babies birthstone which are cute, or my mom always begged us for one of the necklaces that you put your kid's birthstones in (you can add to it as you have more)

Ooooh I forgot about the birthstone necklaces! Hopefully ill get this kid out in April (diamond...ahem)!

A popular one is apparently "the baby carriage" with is the birthstone ring under the wedding set...diamond would match that too...LOL


----------



## clynn11

This etsy has some cute mother themed jewelry. : https://www.etsy.com/shop/StampedMemoriesbyMel?section_id=11405363


----------



## Disneybaby26

Love the heart with the birthstones!!


----------



## morganwhite7

D'aww wittle slippers we got for our girl.. They're so tiny, 6 mos was the smallest they had. But I keep getting them back out to look at and daydreaming about the little smush that'll fill them one day.. I just can't wait!! :)

Plane leaves at 4 today.. Off to enjoy my last all you & baby can eat bfast buffet.. Gonna miss this!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 48.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## asmcsm

Awww cute little slippers. Can't wait to know what I'm having so I can shop!

I get to see my little plum in 2 days!


----------



## jury3

DW and I were looking at push present ideas a few weeks ago..I like these, or at least some version of these. 

https://www.etsy.com/listing/114715...type=gallery&ga_ship_to=US&ga_search_type=all

Ashlee-Can't wait to see how the little one has grown!

I definitely felt a little kick from the outside! The last time I did I'm pretty sure it was too high up and it was probably wishful thinking. This time I felt movement, so I put my hand there. I felt it from the inside and the outside this time. So cool. It's down so low lol I called DW down and of course it didn't happen again...If you haven't watched youtube videos of twins moving in the belly, you should definitely check it out. I can't wait until mine look like that lol


----------



## Cowgirl07

Way wishful thinking but I think a locket from here would be nice. With the letters of the name, birthstone and maybe a plate behind that says family or Mom. 
https://www.origamiowl.com/Default.ashx
My brother designed one for his girlfriend it is so cute!


----------



## morganwhite7

^Those are so, so cute.. Esp the holiday ones!!

Finally home, almost there.. Can't wait to see my lil bubba dog :)


----------



## HWPG

i like this:
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B002AMUTS...UTF8&colid=GJN847B76BAJ&coliid=I1E6PDBDJ2AVIC


----------



## HWPG

um.... so i am not "feeling" anything, and was having some anxiety (since lots of others are having symptoms, although i know it's also normal to not have symptoms at 4+5) but anyways.... i took another FRER (hey, i've got them in my closet, when am i going to use them again? years!) - and the test line came up, DARK, before the pee had reached the control line. oh... so lovely..... i will be taking a digi in the morning :) cant wait to see those words :) i think this is the first time i've actually felt truly excited. like omg, this is happening, i'm pregnant! december 18 is going to take for.ev.er to get here!


----------



## TTCaWee1

Mirolee sometimes I still don't feel pregnant lol

I don't think I really got symptoms until 6 weeks. Other than normal tww boob pain and some extra fatigue. Congrats on the dark line!! Tomorrow is Dec 1, hopefully it goes fast for you! I think I go back that week too. Nothing exciting though.


----------



## clynn11

My boobies are sore, and they are never sore... so that's really my only inclination of pregnancy. Other than that I feel pretty freaking normal.


----------



## wavescrash

HWPG said:


> um.... so i am not "feeling" anything, and was having some anxiety (since lots of others are having symptoms, although i know it's also normal to not have symptoms at 4+5) but anyways.... i took another FRER (hey, i've got them in my closet, when am i going to use them again? years!) - and the test line came up, DARK, before the pee had reached the control line. oh... so lovely..... i will be taking a digi in the morning :) cant wait to see those words :) i think this is the first time i've actually felt truly excited. like omg, this is happening, i'm pregnant! december 18 is going to take for.ev.er to get here!




TTCaWee1 said:


> Mirolee sometimes I still don't feel pregnant lol

Yeah... same here. Most days I don't feel pregnant. If not for my big ol' belly and SPD/sciatica telling me otherwise, I wouldn't believe I was actually pregnant. Honestly, most days I look at my bump in the mirror and am still in shock I'm actually pregnant and nearing the 3rd tri because I just don't feel pregnant (mostly due to not feeling regular movements thanks to my stupid placenta.)

My symptoms were worst around 8-12 weeks, starting at about 6 weeks though. Boob pains that came & went. Serious fatigue. Constant nausea day in & day out... but it didn't really hit until about 8 weeks.


----------



## clynn11

Swing day for most of you!!!

Happy 12 weeks Ash <3

Happy 11 weeks Britt <3

19 weeks Morgan!!! Eeek! 

20 WEEKS KARA!!!! YOU'RE FREAKING HALF WAY THERE!!

And uh... Rachel... YOU'RE OVER HALF WAY THERE.

Where the hell is time going, seriously.


----------



## morganwhite7

Holy crap 19?!! I haven't been paying much attention!! A friggin mango?!!! Yahoooo!

Mornin girls! (Good afternoon BB ;))

Can't talk much bc I was pukin my brains out by 5+3.. But no boobie pain at all til recently! It's so different for everyone. But congrats on a dark FRER line Mirolee.. Its so exciting to watch it pop up as the pee goes by lol. Can't wait to see that digi :)


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Time is flying!!!!


----------



## TTCaWee1

Yeah wow! Can't believe how far we all are. My belly pokes out more and more every day


----------



## Disneybaby26

I can't believe how fast time goes!!pretty freakin excited about being halfway!! Going to see the book thief/lunch/register with my mom today to celebrate! :) (not sure how helpful DH would be so he got out of this one, we've already gone one and the only thing he was interested in was how tricked out the travel system is, lol)

Anyone have any suggestions for must-haves??

I didn't have much aside from boob pain until around 7-8 weeks when MS hit and then that lasted until week 12...I feel great now, boobie pain has been coming back but I can deal with that!!


----------



## wavescrash

Rock and play sleeper is one of my must-haves. Lanolin if you're breast-feeding. A nice sound machine for white noise was a life-saver for us. We used and loved Tommee Tippee bottles (if you were doing bottles for any reason.)


----------



## asmcsm

Woohoo! 2nd trimester here I come!

I felt like complete poop last night. My head was super groggy an congested and my back ached like all day. Nothing too painful or anything just really annoying and uncomfortable.


----------



## pdxmom

OMG I missed amelias bfp :growlmad: congratulations hun....:happydance:


IVe been feeling like total pc of shit lately....i have absolutely no idea wen this is gonna get better...was soo looking forward to this long weekend...had plans with my friends and dh and me had decided to do some shopping but nope i just stayed home all curled up puking my brains out...took the zofran and felt a tiny bit better...BUT tell me girls wen does the tiredness and laziness go away...usually ive always been on my of my game to keep the house clean to make meals but past 7 weeks i dont freakin care...uugghh...sometimes i feel i can deal with the puking if only i had some energy....im starting to gt hungry but i cant eat anything...ive already lost 10 pounds...well my dr says the wt loss is fine esp during 1st tri...but gosh i NEED TO START FEELING BETTER...the worst of it all is tht ive not been able to celebrate my being pregnant at all...bcos of feeling sick all the time ive not been bonding with my baby...i feel sooo sooo terrible about tht...weirdest part...today out of the blue i dont feel anything at all...i feel gud...no nausea...alil tired but totally manageable...does it go away over night??????
ok sorry rant over...i really needed to get tht out...dh is supportive but sometimes he just throws in a one liner saying how do all these women go to work till their due date ??? i just say every pregnancy is diff.....:(


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

So sorry Sonia!! I've just started to feel better in the last week or so. I've lost over 6lbs myself! Hope you feel better soon!!!


----------



## wavescrash

My exhaustion/nausea/lack of appetite was worst from 8-12 weeks and then it seemed to disappear overnight. I don't remember when it went away, I just didn't feel nauseous anymore and could stay awake for an entire day (whereas previously, I needed several naps and went to bed early each night.)

I still lack energy/motivation to do much but I don't feel sick and don't need to sleep as much unless Leah's having a growth spurt or something :)


----------



## TTCaWee1

Omg I just got so much clothing!!! 2 diaper boxes packed full of baby girl clothes for $10


----------



## Cowgirl07

That's awesome!!


----------



## TTCaWee1

Omg I just watched my stomach jump like 10 times!!!!! I think she had hiccups and was kicking at the same time. Lol I just had chili and pie and she started going crazy. I could totally feel it from the outside it was so hard so I started to watch and sure enough the side of my belly started jumping. Right above where she sticks her butt out. It's amazing. I wish DH was awake so he could feel it. He felt it once the other day but nothing since.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Rachel-I don't have your address? Can you pm it to me? 
Kara-I have a girl one done but I might wait to mail it until we get a few more scans. :)


----------



## asmcsm

Today I'm having lots of pulling and stretching pains around my pubic bone, thinking it's my uterus working its way up. Did any of you guys get those feeling before your uterus popped up over the bone?


----------



## HWPG

Here it is - it's feeling fo' real!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## frsttimemama

Yayyyyy!!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Awesome Mirolee!!


----------



## TTCaWee1

Thats awesome Mirolee!!

Ashlee, I get a lot of cramping everytime there's a lot of growth. I know for sure I got it around 16 weeks right before my belly really popped.


----------



## asmcsm

Thanks Rachel, baby must really be growing right now because my pelvis has been aching ALL day. It's not necessarily painful, but very irritating because it's uncomfortable. Almost feels kinda like pulled muscles I guess is how I'd explain it


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Awesome digi pic Mirolee!!!


----------



## TTCaWee1

Yeah I freaked the first couple times I felt it but then every 4 weeks or so I'd get the same feeling and I just chaulked it up to stretching. OB agreed. And after each time, I could tell my uterus had moved higher up. Your uterus is way bigger than baby. It's crazy. I'll have to look it up how big mine is right now....


----------



## morganwhite7

Does anyone have a SHARP, stab/pulling pain when they try to sit up or laugh too hard etc? I'm sure it's "round ligament pain" but def never had it with Jaxon. Sometimes it randomly happens (usually when I try to use my abs that aren't there anymore LOL) and say OUCH! Hubby thinks I'm crazy/overreacting but it's an intense little stab.. def a muscle or whatnot. So crazy feeling and quite a shock when it happens.

I've also had lots of cervix pain/pressure on my pelvis lately too. Ttly normal, yet annoying and somewhat painful. Also gas pains KILL.. but that may be from my c-section scar inside. I def feel that stretching too, sucks horribly. Thank god my sickness has gone though.. lately I've felt 110% again, finally back to dressing up pretty for work and fixing my hair. Feels good to feel like "me" again. I really feel wonderful, esp with this little belly I've got. My belly button is totally out now, not just when I eat a lot haha.. I'm loving having a little companion, someone to keep me company.. It's not just a tiny bean I daydream about anymore!

Anatomy scan Thursday.. that'll be fun! Life is splendid as of now, really beginning to truly enjoy this pregnancy :)
(And EATING. A LOT. haha ;))


----------



## wavescrash

Yeah Morgan that sounds like round ligament pain. I get it all the time. Especially when I sneeze.


----------



## MrsAmk

Morgan I get the sudden, sharp pain too when I stretch or sit up out of bed, sort of like doinga crunch. It is like a knife for a split second! I had it last time too.

Well it is definetely confirmed, we are having Silas' little BROTHER!! I was 99% sure, but now I am 100% :) AND I felt him TWO times! Down low, once right before going into our fun ultrasound. I had just eaten Chipolte lol. Good boy loves it too :) And when I went and had the ultrasound the guy said, when you do feel this little guy it will be down low because you have an anterior placenta. And thats exactly where I felt him minutes before! Yay!!

On a poop note, we are getting a freaking FOOT of snow between today and Wednesday. I drive 45 minutes to and from work, SO NOT EXCITED to drive in this crap!!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Molly I need your address now too! I didn't want to send anything until you were sure it was a boy. :)


----------



## MrsAmk

Cowgirl07 said:


> Molly I need your address now too! I didn't want to send anything until you were sure it was a boy. :)

Aw that is sweet, I will PM ya :)


----------



## morganwhite7

D'awww congrats Molly!!! :)

I hope we don't get it too, I also drive ~45 min also in rush hour traffic every morning, and it's like people lose their minds at the sight of a snowflake!!


----------



## Cowgirl07

I don't think we are supposed to get much. More rain/ice then snow. Which I would rather have snow.


----------



## goldstns

Hello Ladies-

Hope you all had a wonderful turkey weekend. Mine was soooo busy with family, now I am EXHAUSTED! If If If I have energy tonight, my plan was to pack my hospital bag, but it might have a wait a few days. Doc apt at 2pm, I am sure everything is all good with Alia because she can't stop dancing in my belly... LOVE IT!

Amelia- CONGRATS GIRL!!!! Do you think you are going to look for a house in Denver or move on?

Attached are the pictures of Alia's room all finished and ready to go (minus a few things that need cleaning and packing a bag).
 



Attached Files:







WP_20131201_006.jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 9









WP_20131201_007.jpg
File size: 21.8 KB
Views: 9









WP_20131201_009.jpg
File size: 16.9 KB
Views: 9


----------



## wavescrash

Ooh I love that dresser :)


----------



## morganwhite7

Nikki- Get to packin' that bag girlie!! Haha.. I was already dilated by 35 weeks so that will be fun to see if you've made any progression! :)


----------



## asmcsm

I think DH is pretty bummed about not getting to go to scan today. He asked me about it at 5:30 this morning before he went to work then text me about it again at 8 on his break. Poor guy, wish he could have gotten to come. I think he got bummed out about not getting to see him/her move after I showed him a video of a 12 week scan. Really hoping that they'll let me take a little video for him. 

On another note, feeling SUPER nauseous this morning, hoping that zofran kicks in soon because I don't want to move for fear of puking.


----------



## asmcsm

Nikki! That's only 34 days away!! So soon!! Seems like you found out you were preggo only a couple months ago


----------



## morganwhite7

Good luck Ashlee! It will be awesome.. they do bounce around quite a bit at the 12 week scan.. will they do the NT measurements too? Have fun sweetie, just enjoy seeing your little bubba. It will get real for DH when he can feel movements.. I remember it wasn't til that day with Jaxon that hubbs really started to "talk baby" you know? It's so amazing when they kick daddy. But FX'd they let you sneak a video peek ;)

And HOW THE HECK am I almost HALFWAY already girls?!?! Jeesh time has really flown being so busy with work I guess. I just can't wait to meet this little girlie!!! :)


----------



## jury3

Mirolee-Yay for the digi!!! I can't wait for your scan :)

Molly-Yay for a little boy!

I cannot even tell you girls all the pains I get! lol I pull muscles quite often. It started at 5 weeks and now I get it at least once or twice a week. Sometimes my uterus just feels sore. Sometimes it just feels full of pressure. Sometimes it all feels fine. It's crazy what goes on in there...
However, definitely feeling movement more and more. I think baby b, the boy, might have an anterior placenta based on the 3D scan we got, but not sure. Most of the movement I feel is down low, so I'm pretty sure it's baby a. I will feel weird pressure in my stomach and on my cervix. Felt a kick the other day from the outside and DW felt some tiny movements last night. I love it! I can't wait for them to really start wrestling in there lol


----------



## morganwhite7

^Julie when is your real anatomy scan so we'll know for sure?


----------



## jury3

Same day as Mirolee-December 18th at 12:45...I'm so excited and nervous for that appointment! I can't wait to see them again and make sure they are what we think they are, but nervous bc they'll be doing the anatomy stuff and I just hope all is ok!


----------



## morganwhite7

Same here.. mine is Thursday and I keep thinking crazy thoughts like "..what if she's missing some fingers/toes?" etc. So silly I know, but you can't help but worry about everyyything with these little beans! But yaaahoo the 18th will be quite exciting then!! :)


----------



## wavescrash

Sorry to skip over everyone's updates but we found out today we were approved for an apartment and move in date is set for December 14th :)


----------



## brunettebimbo

:happydance:


----------



## wavescrash

Good luck on all the upcoming scans lady :)

I'll have another one in 2-3 weeks depending on when they can fit me in but mine is just to follow-up on placental lakes, nothing exciting lol.


----------



## morganwhite7

yayaya Waves!! So fun. And don't worry, ik you have Hannah too, but we don't have an extra room for baby and I'm sure it'll be just fine. Our lease is up next July so hopefully we can upgrade. Either way, Hannah has a room as well as you guys, and baby can stay in the bassinet or whatnot. 

I'm really not worried, as much as I'd like to paint and decorate, it's just not in our budget esp with me quitting work once I deliver. And if you really think about it.. you won't want that baby but 5 feet away from you all night so you can make sure she's alright. I'm sure it'll be fine and dandy. We're a bit cramped with all our CRAP but hey, SO MUCH BETTER than the friggin in-laws or drunken/judgemental parents lol. Such a relief to get to relax your way without them breathing down your neck. So happy for you guys :)


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

That's awesome Amanda!!!!


----------



## wavescrash

Thanks Morgan :) The second room is pretty small but Leah will room with us in the Rock & Play sleeper for the first 3 months or so. We're going to find a way to fit both Hannah & Leah in the second room. Hannah will be transitioning to toddler bed around then so hopefully we can find something that takes up a little less space than a crib? LOL I don't know. We just have to fit 2 cribs/beds and 2 dressers in there. It comes with a built in shelf on the wall so we can get rid of the bookshelf I have in Hannah's room now. I'm going to rely on Pinterest for space-saving ideas but it's harder in an apartment because most space-saving ideas require you to utilize the walls (screwing things in) and apartment walls don't hold things up so well.

I'm just so excited. I can't wait to get out of here and have my own kitchen. Not have to live in our bedroom all day & night. Not have my parents pets peeing all over everything. Be able to SEE my own cats again (they've been locked up in my mom's back room because she said they were spraying even though all her pets are doing it too.) Not have to deal with her alcoholic-tendencies. Be able to watch TV again. Hannah will have more room to play. Cannot wait.


----------



## morganwhite7

I'd strongly consider a bunk bed! Then you'd have plenty of room :)

Haha these are cute-
https://www.babble.com/toddler/the-coolest-bunk-beds-for-toddlers/

The ones where the bottom bunk is on the floor would be good for Hannah if she's transitioning and the little slides are so cute too!! lol


----------



## clynn11

Happy 18 weeks Julie!!!

Happy 15 weeks Molly!!

Annnnnd happy 5 weeks Mirolee and Amelia!! <3


----------



## asmcsm

Updating with a picture on here as well for those who don't have a facebook!
 



Attached Files:







20-1.jpg
File size: 29.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## asmcsm

don't know why it's sideways :?


----------



## TTCaWee1

Aww! Not a bean anymore!!


----------



## asmcsm

The last two nights I've had some killer headaches... They only happen at night but man do they hurt. Freaking hormones...


----------



## wavescrash

Ashley - I got nasty headaches during my 2nd trimester with Hannah. Pretty sure I spent the entire trimester with one :/ Fortunately there haven't been too many this time around.



So 2 nights ago, OH & I notice this bruise on Hannah's back and a few on her stomach. Freaked out, naturally. It's fading so I'm not so worried anymore but last night I asked my mom if she remembered Hannah falling or doing anything that would have caused it (you know... to rule out leukemia & things like that lol... because that's where my mind went) and she mentioned Hannah & Autumn playing in a tunnel-like toy (that goes to a playhouse.) Said Hannah was laying in it while Autumn pulled the tunnel around the living room and over this hump between the kitchen & living room and that could have caused it. No big deal... especially since it's fading.

Well tonight on my way home from work my mom sends me a text and says "If he's asleep when you get home, we need to talk. It's important." I get home from work and sit down with her & she basically tells me she thinks OH is abusing Hannah when I'm not around. She runs this "support group" for abuse victims on FB and said she has a friend there that specializes in abused children and said she mentioned it to her, that her friend asked some questions and they concluded they're concerned for Hannah's safety around him.

Are you freaking kidding me? I know that's not even close to being true. There's not one iota of truth to the whole concept. I'm just baffled that's the conclusion she's drawn and is now calling everything a "sign." It's normal toddler behavior (that all my friends with toddlers are going through) but my mom insists it's a sign. Her trouble sleeping at night - that's a sign (not because she's a toddler going through growth spurts or having nightmares or waking up and seeing a shadow that scares her.) I brought up the fact that Hannah often times prefers playing with OH than me and she says THAT'S a sign. I tried telling her that at this age, her emotions aren't developed enough for that to be a sign (I know sometimes abused kids gravitate toward their abuser) but she insists it is. She also mentioned that my oldest has trembled at the thought of doing something that would upset OH (I don't believe that for a second... I'm pretty sure she's making things up to fit her whole... thing) so she thinks he abused her to and is contacting the school tomorrow for her to meet with a counselor. ARE YOU KIDDING ME? This woman is off her rocker.

I told her that I don't see that being close to possible and that I think she's way off base. She said she's going to be hyper-vigilant now so I told her not to go looking for things or making things up to fit her "beliefs." It's just really funny that the day we get approved for an apartment, she suddenly (after 3 years of us being together) suspects he's abusing my kids & she'll do whatever it takes to keep us safe even if it means kicking him out while me and the girls stay here as long as we need (her words...)

I swear to god I can't handle this woman. We couldn't have been approved for the apartment soon enough. I know there's not one ounce of truth to her accusations. I'm just so annoyed and baffled and angry at the whole thing. I don't want to tell OH what she's said because I know he'll lose his mind and want to confront her but that'll only make her think she's right even more (but I wouldn't blame him if he reacted that way.) But at the same time I want him to know so he can make sure he doesn't accidentally say or do something in her presence to make her think she's right.

I seriously don't even have enough words right now to explain the thoughts going through my mind. The woman is crazy.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Wow, waves. That is just.. insane. I would be SO pissed. It is not her place AT ALL to call the school counselor!!! I understand she is just "concerned" but i'd have to tell to mind her own damn business. It sounds like she's really upset your leaving and now trying to find a way to make you rethink moving out.


----------



## morganwhite7

Hahahahaa OMG Waves she sounds just like my dad's mom.. a bit loony and overbearing etc., etc. lol.. Jeez. 

Maybe say hey OH- my mom asked if I thought maybe YOU had caused those bruises, wanted to make sure you weren't playing too hard or whatnot (don't mention that she blatantly ACCUSED him of all that nonsense) so that he knows it's in her mind. Just so he makes sure to be extra careful while crazy Gma is watching. Lmao he so does not look that way at all, looks very sweet and loving. She probably is just psycho about you leaving and CLEARLY wants to be the mother here. Of Hannah, too. I would be mad too, esp bc she may really be serious. Haha sounds like she's got some loose bolts, glad you're getting outta there and I hope that you can rescue Leah too lol. GL on this one! Less than 2 weeks to go ;)


----------



## TTCaWee1

Wow. That is crazy. You know if she says something to a school counselor or a teacher, they are obligated to report it right?


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

That's what I was thinking Rachel. She really better re think doing that because it could start all kinds of stuff that she can't "undo"


----------



## TTCaWee1

So I had a crazzzzzy dream last night that we were watching baby's foot through my skin. Then it's foot and leg popped out through my abdomen but it wasn't a normal leg. It was like those stringy mushrooms that grow in your yard with a foot instead of a cap...so we were all watching and like aww how cute the more of her body came out along with the other leg. Then the next thing I knew her whole body flew out of my abdomen and flopped down. She was all deformed and all I did was scream and scream. I hate pregnancy dreams.


----------



## asmcsm

Thanks Amanda, I'm glad mine don't last all day or I don't think if get anything done, they're awful. Sounds like your mom is willing to do a lot to keep you from leaving which is worrisome :? Hopefully she doesn't do anything she regrets later.

Rachel! That dream sounds insane! Though I've red that dreams of having a deformed baby are pretty normal. But still, I'm sure it freaked the crap out of you.

AFM, threw up this morning for the first time since I started zofran. I guess that answers my question on whether I'm done with morning sickness or not...


----------



## Disneybaby26

Ugh Rachel, I hate them too!! Last night I had a dream I was grocery shopping and picked up an item and that item had a girl on the front and her lips were a vagina. And then I opened it and it was cream cheese. Um, EW!!! I've been on a bagel and cream cheese kick, I guess that's over!!

Lovvvve "Ellie Rea" by the way!

Amanda that's nuts, I really hope he doesn't go to the school! That's SO not her place. Have you though about asking Autumn a few questions. Not suggesting that OH is doing anything at all but maybe that would help appease your mom?

Feel better Ash!! I can't believe it's still goin! :(


----------



## Cowgirl07

Amanda-wow jesus she sounds looney. But I would worn your other half, because if she over thinks everything it could get out of hand. I can't wait until you get out.


----------



## morganwhite7

LOL Kara vag lips!!! Keep sharing your dreams girls haha they're priceless!

P.s. I can't. frickin. stop. reading posts in the "Birth Stories & Announcements" forum! Love all the cute little newborn faces and amazing stories!


----------



## RobertRedford

These dreams are TOOO much!

Waves, so sorry, that sounds like a pain. I would be very cautious, because if that info gets into the wrong hands, an investigation will most likely be started. That is a can of beans that I would NOT want to open. 

Ashlee, so sorry that you're throwing up again. UGH! But, at least you're into the second trimester and things should be looking up :)


----------



## goldstns

Waves- thats crazy!! Isn't she the one that is a heavy drinker? That will work in your favor if it gets out of hand.


----------



## brunettebimbo

I've been removed totally from the front :( Please can you put me back on?


----------



## asmcsm

Thanks ladies. It sucks :(. I took my zofran but I'm still not feeling very well. Smell of my coworker's coffee is NOT helping. Starting to wonder if I'm coming down with something or if it's still just pregnancy related.

LOL Kara that is hilarious!


----------



## morganwhite7

Oh my, so sorry BB I fixed it.. I cut your name, pasted Amelia, and must have forgotten to stick you back in there. Forgive me!


----------



## TTCaWee1

LOL Kara that is hilarious. I literally LOL'd at the vagina lips. I'd prob steer away from cream cheese too. These dreams are really insane. I had a dream the night before last that my friend and I were at this really ghetto mall in Detroit and people started shooting at her for accidentally killing their family member. So she ran and left me behind while screaming peace out. Then she ran beyond a metal gate that was closing me in with all the murderers and gang bangers. They were all shooting at each other but no blood was coming out. I probably have by far the most vivid dreams I have ever had in my life now. And they were pretty crazy before but now they are just disturbing. 

Oh and I am totally hooked on Ellie Rae. DH loves it too. First name he has actually been in to. I think if we go with it we will spell it Eliana instead of Elianna so it isn't pronounced Ellie-ann-a. And Eliana means "God has answered." Seems quite fitting. And the official meaning of Rae is Grace which is a also diminutive of Rachel. Which is awesome obviously.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

I'm loving Eliana!! So pretty! My DH asked me if I liked Ellie recently but I never thought about it being short for something else!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

So how many of you have told your bosses?? How did you tell them? in person? Email? and How did your boss react? What questions did they ask?

I'm pretty sure I will be telling mine in less than a week and i'm super nervous about it. Just wondering how it went for everyone else.


----------



## TTCaWee1

My boss found out somewhere around 8 or 9 weeks. My co-worker and I were comparing ultrasounds and she accidentally blurted out that one pic was mine. My boss was excited but I work with over 100 people in my department so it's not like I am causing her any extra stress. She also knew we were trying. I think any boss who reacts poorly can sit on this :finger:


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Well that's good! I'm in a department of 4. And although she won't be directly taking the hit when i'm out, I think she will stress about it for the next 7 months. She told me once when I got a part time job (in addition to my full time job) that she was really worried and that it "wasn't a good time for me to have 2 jobs" which really rubbed me the wrong way. It's like "well... a raise would be nice!" 

So needless to say, i'm just nervous.


----------



## RobertRedford

30% off!!!! https://www.apeainthepod.com/sale.asp

oh and someone please get this dress and wear it for me, how cute! 

https://www.apeainthepod.com/Produc...C3&green=2D144A41-6100-529F-083A-3F14382186A9


----------



## Cowgirl07

I would wear it, I wonder if it comes in not maternity!


----------



## asmcsm

My bosses are basically like family. They knew that we were trying so they basically asked every month if I was pregnant yet. they're also photographers so they were anxious to start taking maternity and baby pictures for me lol. I told them the day that I found out. I just walked in, didn't say anything, and showed my boss a picture of my positive digi lol


----------



## asmcsm

That dress is adorbs <3


----------



## Disneybaby26

My bosses knew we were goin at it like bunnies since they knew about the MC. I did get a big promotion in August though, so I actually waited until I was 12 weeks and had been in my new position for a few weeks lol!


----------



## Disneybaby26

POP!! Someone finally told me at work today I look preggie!! Yay!!! :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.2 KB
Views: 17


----------



## Cowgirl07

Cute!


----------



## RobertRedford

Kara, you're so cute!


----------



## Disneybaby26

Thanks girls!!...I think I almost have a booty-do!! (My stomach almost sticks out as far as my booty-do) ;)


----------



## TTCaWee1

Haha that's funny. I defo have a booty-do!
You def have a bump now! Just wait it'll prob grow every day now


----------



## Disneybaby26

It amazes me everyday! I didn't know a Preggo belly was hard until my best friend was Preggo...I can't keep my hands off of it! Lol


----------



## TTCaWee1

Mine gets bigger everyday. It's crazy.


----------



## VivianJean

:shy::howdy:

Hellooo ladies.

Finally made it!


----------



## HWPG

VJ, you're pregnant! woot!


----------



## VivianJean

HWPG said:


> VJ, you're pregnant! woot!

Apparently - one more blood test on thursday and if we are in the 1,000's we'll schedule the first scan!!!

ps: SO ARE YOU WOOT WOOT!


----------



## HWPG

i know! although, it doesnt seem real. seriously, if i wasnt a psycho ttc-er, and didnt know exactly when my period is, i'm not sure i would "know". my gf was like, "oh, i was late, so i tested". me: "1dpo, 2dpo, 3dpo...... ". Otherwise, i have no symptoms. occasional cramps. but nothing else worth noting. i'm a tad jealous you're still getting prog bw - i cant wait to see what your numbers are - i'm kinda using you as my guideline. my first scan is 12/18 (at 7+2)


----------



## Disneybaby26

Yessssss, Amelia!!!! So happy to see you here!! :)


----------



## goldstns

Disney- your tiny! and adorable!

telling the boss: since DH and I work together we told our boss asap because of doc apts and sickness. I told him that we were high risk, so keep it between us. He understood because his wife was high risk. So I think it was maybe like 7 weeks when I told him. He was supportive and said I will not ask questions but feel free to tell me anything you need to.


----------



## SmallTownGal

I just saw the link to this group on the ttc group (some how missed it till now).:wacko:

Morgan, can you add me with the other ttc'ers on the front page (I'm missing). Might mostly just stalk a little until/if I get PG, but I'd defo like to join in when/if I get PG.

A belated congrats to Emily for having her baby boy! :flower::happydance::blue: Hope everything went well!

Glad your boss is being supportive, Nikki! Sorry you've been having a high risk hard time! :hugs:


----------



## wavescrash

Disneybaby26 said:


> Amanda that's nuts, I really hope he doesn't go to the school! That's SO not her place. Have you though about asking Autumn a few questions. Not suggesting that OH is doing anything at all but maybe that would help appease your mom?




Cowgirl07 said:


> Amanda-wow jesus she sounds looney. But I would worn your other half, because if she over thinks everything it could get out of hand. I can't wait until you get out.




RobertRedford said:


> Waves, so sorry, that sounds like a pain. I would be very cautious, because if that info gets into the wrong hands, an investigation will most likely be started. That is a can of beans that I would NOT want to open.




goldstns said:


> Waves- thats crazy!! Isn't she the one that is a heavy drinker? That will work in your favor if it gets out of hand.




CantHrdlyWait said:


> Wow, waves. That is just.. insane. I would be SO pissed. It is not her place AT ALL to call the school counselor!!! I understand she is just "concerned" but i'd have to tell to mind her own damn business. It sounds like she's really upset your leaving and now trying to find a way to make you rethink moving out.




morganwhite7 said:


> Hahahahaa OMG Waves she sounds just like my dad's mom.. a bit loony and overbearing etc., etc. lol.. Jeez.
> 
> Maybe say hey OH- my mom asked if I thought maybe YOU had caused those bruises, wanted to make sure you weren't playing too hard or whatnot (don't mention that she blatantly ACCUSED him of all that nonsense) so that he knows it's in her mind. Just so he makes sure to be extra careful while crazy Gma is watching. Lmao he so does not look that way at all, looks very sweet and loving. She probably is just psycho about you leaving and CLEARLY wants to be the mother here. Of Hannah, too. I would be mad too, esp bc she may really be serious. Haha sounds like she's got some loose bolts, glad you're getting outta there and I hope that you can rescue Leah too lol. GL on this one! Less than 2 weeks to go ;)




TTCaWee1 said:


> Wow. That is crazy. You know if she says something to a school counselor or a teacher, they are obligated to report it right?



Thanks ladies. I hadn't even thought of the fact that the school would be obligated to report something but when y'all pointed that out, I nearly flew into a fit of rage at work haha. She mentioned she had talked to my dad so I text him about it and he didn't have much to say other than she had in fact called him so I told him to ignore whatever she said, she's crazy. I told my sister and she said my mom never told her she feared abuse but that she didn't think OH was doing enough to support us and was worried we couldn't make it on our own again.

To whoever asked, yeah... she's the drinker. Other than knowing it's absolutely NOT true, that's how I know she's wrong. She's just freaking crazy delusional from her drinking habits.

I never said anything to OH because I didn't see him for more than a few minutes this morning before I ran out the door to work and Hannah was awake, I was running late. I decided I'd take Autumn out for ice cream after work, just her & I to talk about things. I let her know about the apartment (for anyone who isn't aware, she's in my parent's custody - has been for 7 years now - and won't be moving with us this month. She'll live with us over the summer and hopefully after a 1 year lease we can afford to upgrade to a bigger apartment and regain custody) and asked if she was okay with us moving out. Fortunately she is because she doesn't want to leave her friends/school just yet.

Then I told her I had a serious question to ask her. Told her that I needed the absolute truth even if she thought the answer would make me upset because she wasn't in trouble no matter what her answer would be. I flat out asked her if OH has ever hit her. She had the most dumbfounded look on her face and said no. I asked if she was afraid of him for any reason at all and again, she looked so confused and said "Why would I be? He's my dad." So uh yeah... needless to say she didn't seem to be lying or covering for him. I asked her if she knew that she could tell me if someone (daddy or anyone else) was hurting her or scaring her, even if they told her not to tell me... that it was okay and she should tell me. She said she knows that and went about eating her ice cream.

After the kids went to bed I went to fill my mom in and after I told her about Autumn's answers, she said she watched Hannah with OH all day to see if she noticed any signs of fear or anything like that (Hannah flinching or something else) and she didn't see anything and she's glad she was wrong.

I'm glad she's moved past it so quickly but I'm angry now that she's already told my dad and stepdad she suspected it in the first place because my stepdad already disliked OH so I'm sure now he won't even speak to him - even though my mom is wrong. And my dad likes OH so I'm worried it's going to affect his view on him as well. I'm also still angry she'd even question it in the first place & not believe me when I insisted she was wrong. I guess I appreciate her concern but it was so off-base :/ And apparently she told OH today that she wanted to get Autumn into counseling because of Autumn's sperm donor because she's been bringing him up lately.

He hasn't seen her in 4+ years, doesn't call for her bday or Christmas. He would only talk to her through Facebook and make promises to see her and be a good dad but never try to follow through on it so my mom finally told him to back off (the custody agreement says she can prevent her OR I from seeing her which is why the message came from her and not me) and stop pretending because all he's doing is hurting her more. He said he changed and to give him a chance. This was easily 6 months ago and after that he still hasn't made a single attempt to contact her or see her (not even through me or mutual friends like he's done in the past.) The only time she ever saw him was for her bday or Christmas and he would come with a gift so she thinks he's this great guy. But like I said, pretty sure her 4th bday was the last time she saw him and she's 8 years old now... So anyway, my mom told OH that's why she wanted Autumn to have counseling. The woman is certifiably nuts.


----------



## VivianJean

Jeeeeeez girl - that sounds like a very stressful situation.... in an already stressful one (moving)....

I'm so so so sorry to hear about your crazy mama-mental episode. I'm so glad there was nothing to it at all.

I have everything crossed that this move is going to be a super positive one for you and your wee family of gorgeousness. Being away from your mom is going to be a good thing and Autumn sounds like a great kid.

Mirolee - yeah I'm excited to see my numbers too! I'm hoping to be close to 30... I went from 10 to 17 to 24 so 30 or close seems doable.

I can't believe they aren't checking you....my doc is hyper vigilant tho. She wants another notch in her baby-cooking belt. Lol.

EEEEEEP 48 hours and one more test to go!


----------



## HWPG

Are they doing prof and hcg, vj?


----------



## morganwhite7

Gotcha added STG! :)

Waves- Sorry she's causing trouble but glad it's not as bad as you thought and she's off the abuse subject.. jeez lol. And maybe counseling would be good for her, just so someone could explain to her that family doesn't mean blood and that her Daddy now loves her no matter what. I can't wait til you regain custody haha that poor girl needs outta there!! 

Kara- Beautiful bumpie you deffo popped! Oh & I passed the "booty-do" by like 9 weeks lmao.. no booty here unfortunately!! :/ Lol I wish!

Amelia- Can't wait to see those numbaaaas!!


----------



## jury3

Rachel-Boo to the weird dreams! Luckily I haven't had any crazy ones in a while...I like Ellie Rae! If we were having 2 girls, one was going to be Olivia Rae or Livie Rae for short lol I love Rae for a girl. Since we are only having one girl we decided to go with Olivia Lynne, Lynne was the name of DW's aunt who died from cancer complications in May.

Britt-I told my boss before 12 weeks bc I was out sick a lot. I told her in person. Honestly, I can't say she responded positively or negatively. She didn't say much, not even congratulations. She has been really hard on me since though. However, my boss already hates me and she's pretty much a a she-devil, so I'm sure that's not the norm.
I think it's good to tell your boss soon though so you guys can formulate a plan for while you are out. I've made sure my boss knows I'm high risk bc of multiples, so I most likely will not work past March, if that and that it's common to be put on bed rest early. That way she can start planning for when I'm out and won't be surprised if I all of a sudden get put on bed rest.

Waves-I'm glad she's backing off. If she told the school, yes they would have to report it. Most likely someone would come out to your house and check things out. If it had gotten to that point, I don't think you'd have much to worry about though...they seem to be realistic people and understand that two year old bruises are normal. There would have to be other signs of abuse as well. Hopefully she just lets it go, I know it would be stressful no matter what.

Kara-Nice bump! Definitely got bigger! Lol to the vagina lips.... as for me, I'm pretty sure I've had the booty-do for a while...it was close before I got preggo lol Now I think the belly is passing the booty up! It definitely passed the boobs now...can't see my feet unless I lean forward lol

Amelia and Mirolee-So glad to see you girls over here :) Can't wait to watch you grow! Don't stress about the lack of symptoms...I didn't really have anything until I hit 6 weeks. You've still got time :)

As for me...I am on my 3rd day of calling in sick to work. I have such a hard time going. I'm exhausted and stressed. I feel like I do not have any support or friends at this school. A book on multiples that I have suggests not working after 24-28 weeks. One of the girls in my multiples class just quit working at 30 weeks. I am already so exhausted and stressed and my back pain/hip pain just keeps getting worse everyday...I don't know how long I'm going to last! DW and I had a serious talk this morning about planning for me to be off work. We are going to review our budget and see where we can make cuts to save for that time. I'm so glad I have a supportive wife...I feel horrible that I will be taking off work so early bc I know we need my salary, but I don't want to risk preterm labor either.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

I can't imagine Twins Julie! But if you need to take time off, you do what's best for you and those babies, and your work will just have to get over it. 

I'm lucky enough to have made it to 11.5 weeks and not had anyone find out at work. Although my coworker did tell me that someone asked her if I was (EEEP!) but she said she told them no. I only have a LITTLE bit longer... don't want the word spreading like wildfire JUSt yet.

Edit: To clarify - my direct coworker knows because I was freaking out the morning I found out and had to tell SOMEONE.


----------



## VivianJean

Kara - the bump is beautiful

Mirolee - yup both again.

Julie - Sorry you are having a rough time but your wife sounds kinda awesome and perfect and supportive ;) I already feel that way and mine is only ONE and I'm only lugging around an appleseed :haha: I honestly can't imagine twins - you are doing such a great job tho - cheering for you and screw your boss. 

So speaking of dreams I had one about having a MC which terrified me and woke me up in a panic and then a super crazy sex dream (like hedonistic with sex everywhere). I never used to dream. Ever. DH said I was grinding my teeth last time he was here... I'm really ready to not have these dreams anymore - I'm going to have to start wearing my mouth guard thingo for the grinding again and it's gross and i hate it.:dohh:


----------



## jury3

Thanks Britt! I tend to be really hard on myself bc I'm independent and hate feeling like I can't do things. I feel like all I do since getting pregnant is whine lol It makes me feel better when people remind me it's normal and I have to do what's best for babies. I don't think my work understands that, so it makes me feel worse.
Luckily my doctor's office is awesome. I called yesterday and asked if they could send a note for my absences this week and they didn't even question it. Even let me come in for a quick scan and check when I described I'd been having pressure on my cervix (pretty sure it's baby A moving around bc she's so low).

I think it's good to tell at least one person at work. It's so hard to keep it a secret. Plus, you at least have that one person to cover for you! I had to tell someone at my work too. I started showing so quickly and was out sick so much that it didn't stay a secret for long though lol


----------



## jury3

Amelia-Thanks! Yeah, she's pretty awesome :) She actually made me call in today bc she could tell I was not feeling well and I had a minor break down...lol
I'm a teeth grinder as well, I think it was more when I was a kid but it still happens occasionally. Even when I'm awake I catch myself clenching my jaw...
I had a dream last week that I had a miscarriage too. It was weird though bc it was more like an early miscarriage, like a chemical. Woke up feeling quite depressed...those are the worst!


----------



## goldstns

my brother and SIL are headed to the hospital in early stages of labor. I am excited to be an auntie, but the hate for them getting preggo first (before us) has set back in... I know it shouldn't because I am due soon too and should be happy, but kinda sad. Anyways, at least he wont share my bday (dec 17)... so waves you don't have to go and shove the baby back in her vag!


----------



## TTCaWee1

Hola ladies. It's a beautiful day here in SC. 76 degrees! I'm Christmas decor shopping then going home to decorate! 

Sorry you are feeling crummy Julie. I am having a hard time working my 3 days a week lol. But just bc I'm tired and my feet hurt from being on them for 12 hours at a time. I really need to pick up some OT but I'm just not feelin it. I'm off till Friday so I'm enjoying my days off till I go back for 3 in a row. Barf. I wanna be a stay at home mom lol


----------



## MrsAmk

Hey girls! I am home on a snow day today, so trying to read up! This is getting crazy...yesterday we got 13 inches of snow, and today another 14-20!! I mean, yea I live in MN and am used to the snow and cold, but all at once just kinda sucks. Its gorgeous, I love love love being home when its like this, but had to take a day of my leave from work so I wouldnt have to drive in the 45 (1hr and 30min in this weather) to get there. I hope the roads are ok by the early morning tomorrow. Eek! Its a freaking winter wonderland!!


----------



## jury3

Rachel-If I thought they'd let me, then I would reduce my hours and only work 3 days a week. That would be great! Of course mine would only be 7.5 hours a day lol I was looking on the twins boards and lots of them go off work anytime between 20 and 30 weeks, so that makes me feel much better!

Molly-We are expecting our first snow tomorrow...I'm really hoping we get enough to be off school for a day! It doesn't take a lot for us though lol I love staying at home when it's snowy outside :)


----------



## HWPG

VJ - is 170 too high for a hr? when i spin, mine def gets that high - but i've been tracking it since before bfp, so could my body be "used" to it? or should i dial it back? i just dont know when to worry about these things - i mean, is it too early still? how much do i need to think about these things? will my body "tell me"? ergh. so much to think about.
i already switched my facewash and just feel like the new stuff is not cutting it. i feel like a high schooler using Noxema all over again, and not having any control. i might use a dab of my zip zapper tonight, even if it does have SA in it....


----------



## morganwhite7

I would worry more about over-working out than using BP or SA for zits, haha.. I think your body is used to being in shape and working hard, so I'm sure you can get away with doing harder stuff, but I wouldn't over-do it. I read not to let it over 140, I think it's about temperature, not your body. Babies can't regulate theirs like I said earlier, hence why hot packs, fevers, and hot tubs aren't good. Esp being early on, not to scare you, but I'd tone it down a notch for now and pick it back up later when your placenta and whatnot is healthy and takes over. Just wouldn't want to risk anything. Idk but I'm a freak about that stuff so I guess just do what you feel is right!


----------



## VivianJean

Yeah the whole HR thing is not a deal breaker - everything I've read is more warning about dehydration and over-heating. HR is fine but they also don't recommend sustained high HR where you couldn't carry on a conversation with someone or if you become dizzy.

I want to keep monitoring because I have been getting a bit dizzy this past week and I noticed that my heart rate tends to scoot up.

170 before pregnancy was never a big deal but last night I certainly felt it... and I'm still nervous.

I want to go back to doing weights - I put on a few lbs these past weeks that I wasn't at the gym and I don't want to keep them there PLUS add the 5ish that everyone says I should gain in the first trimester... would rather just sustain this weight and let the baby take what it needs because otherwise I'm going to be as wide as I am tall and really super unhappy and uncomfortable very quickly.


----------



## TTCaWee1

My doc said the same about the HR. Nothing over 140s


----------



## morganwhite7

https://www.cnn.com/2013/09/20/health/pregnant-woman-weightlifter-crossfit/

Ttly reminded me of this article when you said weights Amelia, saw it on the news the other night. Pretty crazy lol


----------



## RobertRedford

holy crap, Morgan! that is nuts! I would never be comfortable lifting like that well pregnant! what if the weight slipped. eeeeks. 

I was told no high impact, and to keep HR under 140 while preggo. but, if your body is used to it, you have a bit more wiggle room.


----------



## HWPG

hm, i will have to think about this. do some research. i spin 3x a week and lift 1x per week. i will make sure to wear my hr monitor tonight to spinning and see how i feel.


----------



## VivianJean

I've been cross fitting a bit on and off for a few years - I don't think I'll get to that point with this preg - afterwards for sure... but it is important to me to keep moving because exercise is incredible for my mood and keeping my thyroid in control.

I suspect that I'll end up doing more Zumba (because dancing is awesome + really good at the end to move baby into a good position) and TRX/cable type stuff so that I don't have a situation where my hips give out.

Mirolee - everything I've read said that as long as you were this active before, it's ok to be this active during with the caveat - LISTEN TO YOUR BODY. 

Last night I stopped when I felt out of breath and I couldn't do a lot of the jumps because my boobs were KILLING me so I did lower impact stuff instead. I was pleased to see that my HR stayed stable throughout most of it.

PS for those of you keen to do dancing... I worked for this woman (I edited and story produced her video on her website... I didn't shoot it or do the interview - both of which are shit because the producer was hopeless... I just did the story edit... so if you see an interview with her talking about her business that's my work) https://www.maternaldance.com

Anyway - Suzanne is kind of awesome and I'm probably going to do her DVD series.


----------



## HWPG

haha, funny you say that, since i feel like my only true limitation right now is my boobs! i was doing plyo today and was like, "i cant handle the pain!" - so i marched in place instead. then felt stupid 'cause the instructor was like, "c'mon over there! pick it up!". might need to up it to 2 sports bras.
thanks for the advice everyone!


----------



## jury3

Called my short term disability provider today. They cover for 3 months including the maternity leave. So, that puts me at about 30 weeks being able to take off and get paid through the end of the year. Luckily what they pay is about what I make a month anyway, so it shouldn't put us in too difficult of a situation. DW already agreed, if I go out earlier, then I go out earlier and we'll manage. Feeling much better about it now...just wish I could take off now! lol


----------



## Disneybaby26

I was doing bikram yoga before Preggo-obviousllllyyy a no-no! I miss it, but love my prenatal yoga too!

I was very active though and doc said nothing over 140 for HR, no high impact jumping kinda movement and that I have to be on an incline for stuff on my back starting second trimester.

I bought a summer sanders prenatal workout DVD that I love, uses a stability ball and resistance bands and I definitely feel it!


----------



## TTCaWee1

We got a crib today. Super exciting! Also decided on a paint color! And we are moving a matching bookshelf into the baby room from our living room. It will look awesome in there. Just have to get a dresser and we will be set! Already have a recliner in there in place of a glider. I got some more clothes today too. This girl is going to be stylin! 

We set up our Christmas tree tonight too. Note my new avatar ^^^
I think time is about to start flying by!


----------



## Disneybaby26

What color are you doing Rachel?? We are doing gray and lilac. I think you're right that times going to start flying!!

I got my haul in the mail from Carter's Black Friday sale today, and the registry is like 90% done! All so exciting!! :)

This is our bedding we registered for at pottery barn
https://www.potterybarnkids.com/m/p...1&srccode=cii_17588969&cpncode=26-251170981-2

I'm OBSESSED with that ornament!


----------



## HWPG

i spun it up tonight - as your advice, i wore my hr monitor, and tried to keep it under control. it did get up to about 160, but i felt ok, and since i've been active i think it's probably ok. i will keep wearing it, and definitely be aware of how i'm feeling - not just the normal "i'm just working really hard" exertion.
oh, and we BD tonight (do we still call it that?) - it's strange to not have to record it any more. and my libido is still jacked up. i wish i could still get OH to commit to EOD still ;) (um, is this in the tmi realm, or am i still doing ok?)


----------



## TTCaWee1

Haha I love it too. When I went home a few weeks ago we went to Bronners which is a year long Christmas store and they have a gazillion ornaments. Got it there. 

We are painting it a minty green/blue and doing green, blue and fushia. With whimsical owls. 

Here's our bedding 
https://m.buybuybaby.com/m/product/Taggies-Owl-Crib-Bedding-Collection/209159

And the lamps
https://m.target.com/p/circo-love-n...sku=13513425&gclid=CLnlv7WBmLsCFWQOOgodXzgA6w

https://m.target.com/p/circo-mushro...sku=14132468&gclid=CJ71mdCBmLsCFQPNOgodjzoAqg

Oh and yours is super cute Kara


----------



## HWPG

rachel, where did you get that ornament!?


----------



## HWPG

jinx!


----------



## TTCaWee1

Look up bronners in Frankenmuth MI. You might be able to order online. Not sure though


----------



## TTCaWee1

https://www.bronners.com/product/mobile/personalized-expecting-snowcouple-glass-ornament.do

Found it!


----------



## TTCaWee1

Oh no! Out of stock...


----------



## clynn11

Such cute crib sets guys!!! Love it!! And that ornament too, Rachel!!

Can't wait until i'll be planning a nursery!!

Can't believe in just about a day i'll be 6 weeks!! So exciting!!

Link to my preggo journal is in my siggy if any of you would like to follow ;) I post a bit more in there so I don't bombard anyone with my ridiculousness lol.


----------



## SmallTownGal

morganwhite7 said:


> Gotcha added STG! :)

Thanks! :)

---

Sorry you had such trouble with your mom, Amanda! :hugs:


----------



## jury3

Kara-love the bedding and colors! We are doing gray and turquoise with blue accents for baby boy and purple accents for baby girl. After our 20 week scan we will complete our registry...
What cribs are you girls getting?


----------



## asmcsm

Have any of you heard of placenta encapsulation? I hadn't heard of it but a girl I know just posted something about how she did it and highly recommends it so I looked it up. At firt I thought it was kinda weird...the dry out the placenta, grind it up and encapsule it like vitamins, but them I saw all the health benefits and it's actually tempting..
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 45.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## clynn11

I've heard about it Ash. Niki (friend who lives in our town) was going to do it- but apparently it's extremely expensive to get done so she couldn't afford it :/


----------



## clynn11

Nevermind, just looked it up and it's really not that expensive. Idk why she said it was, she made it seem outrageous lol.


----------



## asmcsm

A lady near here does it for $125-175

https://amberdoula.com/plcnt.php


----------



## morganwhite7

~19 week pic!
Appt tomorrow at 8:30.. Hope she's still a girl.. Lol!

I bought Jaxon a lil hand painted ornament too, can't wait til it comes in the mail, has his name and whatnot engraved on it so will take a few extra days.

Oh and Mirolee, ttly not TMI haha. I am still BDing as much as when we were TTC lol. My belly gives me a whole new confidence I didn't have before. DH likes the huge boobies too. Hahaha now hows that for tmi..

P.s. looked all over for Vegemite at the store tonight with no luck :/ haha settled on some Nutella ;)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 41 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Disneybaby26

I went to a seminar on it last week Ash-my yoga place has free seminars on Preggo stuff from time to time...

Not enough sound medical backing for me, personally. It's $400 here, which isn't too bad. You have to bring an ice packed cooler to the hospital and then the woman comes to get it...which I just though was weird lol. Each placenta only makes about a 30-45 days supply depending on how your placenta-maker doses. Some woman swear by it. My mom had really bad PPD so I was curious, but decided I'd rather just see my OB for some modern medicine if I was having trouble :)


----------



## morganwhite7

Sorry girls still can't figure out how to post 2 at once from the phone.. But as for placenta eating.. I thought about it too (encapsulation ONLY!!) but idk how much it really benefits you/baby. It's gotta be suuuuper beneficial for me to munch on... Lol!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 41.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Disneybaby26

Omg Morgan, look at that belly! Beautiful!!!


----------



## VivianJean

Love the pic Morgan!!

And I found a place in Denver that does the encapsulation. I'm all about it. Going to give them a call when I get down there and find out more and plan it out.

I think it was between $250 and $400 and they personally come and collect it from you and then hand deliver.


----------



## morganwhite7

Thanks girls.. Deffo poppinnnnn like crazy!

Can you tell me the benefits of it? Jw. Both of my aunts did it so guess I should get all the details before I nix it!


----------



## asmcsm

The girl that I know that did it had some issues with her pregnancy so she delivered at 36 weeks and she had her placenta encapsulated and swears by it. And from what I've been reading, a lot of women seem to think it benefited them. I hate taking any prescription pills, which is why I tried to avoid the Zofran for so long, so if I can do something naturally to help then I'm going for that instead. Plus, if I did end up with PPD I wouldn't want to take antidepressants because it crosses into breast milk.


----------



## asmcsm

Morgan- that little pic in my comment befre had some of the benefits listes. I think I'm gonna talk to my midwife about it and also my coworker who's a certified doula.


----------



## TTCaWee1

I should do a pregnancy journal but I prefer to post my jibberish here lol


----------



## Disneybaby26

^ lol, yes, me too!


----------



## Disneybaby26

Natural is better, for sure!! There are some safe SSRIs with very low breast milk transfer rates though. Definitely great to be proactive and research what's best for you before it's a problem though! Hopefully none of us has to face that but if we do, at least we will be prepared!


----------



## Disneybaby26

Forgot to share that DH felt Makayla for the first time last night!!! :) SO special!!


----------



## SmallTownGal

Looking lovely, Morgan! :flower:


----------



## asmcsm

Awww yay Kara! I can't wait for DH to feel our LO. I think he's still a little bummed he didn't get to see him/her moving around :(


----------



## wavescrash

Placental encapsulation (or consuming your placenta in any form) is super, super beneficial to you. I'll find a link but off the top of my head - gives you natural energy which is great for dealing with post-partum issues AND a newborn, naturally balances out your hormones which is great for helping with any PPD and regulating your body post-partum.

I had PPD with Hannah and took Zoloft for a little while. I'd do it again if I needed to, no objections there. I would love to encapsulate my placenta though but I don't know if it's worth the cost for us personally. One of my friends has had it done with 2 of her pregnancies. She even dumped some of it into a smoothie she was making. Some people cook with it (like a seasoning/spice.) Weird for sure but worth it, I think.

"It is believed that consuming the placenta can:

Help to balance your hormones
Replenish depleted iron levels
Assist the uterus to return to its pre-pregnancy state
Reduce post-natal bleeding
Increase milk production  this has been proven in a study
Make for a happier, more enjoyable post-natal period
Increase your energy levels

Baby blues can effect up to 80% of women within the first week of birth. Women who consume their placenta report fewer emotional issues and a more enjoyable babymoon."

And a link: https://www.passionatehomemaking.co...nta-encapsulation-for-postpartum-healing.html


----------



## TTCaWee1

Aww Kara! That's awesome. It's so amazing isn't it?

Btw I can't eat ribs bc I think about it too much. Certainly couldn't consume my placenta. Those things are so nasty to look at. But if it helps people out, awesome! I'm going back to my vitamins after birth


----------



## wavescrash

26 weeks today which means only 98 days to go. Double digits!!! So weird. Basically in just 3 months I'll have a newborn, 3 children, Leah will be here in the flesh. You'd think having multiple children it would seem so weird anymore, not as much anticipation because you already know what to expect but that's totally not the case. It's so weird to picture what life will be like with a 3rd little girl in it. Weird in a good way, obviously. It's all just surreal. Next week starts the 3rd trimester and that's insane to me. It's going by so fast and so slow at the same time.


https://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y241/ohhhcopter/3rdPregnancy/26weeks-1.jpg

https://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y241/ohhhcopter/3rdPregnancy/20to26weeks.jpg
20 weeks (this pregnancy) vs 26 weeks

https://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y241/ohhhcopter/3rdPregnancy/26weeks-compare2.jpg
26 weeks (left to right) - First pregnancy, second pregnancy & current pregnancy.


Every week when I compare all 3 pregnancies, I always burst out laughing when I see belly pictures from my first one. I thought I was big back then (and yeah... I was for my frame/size) but compared to these last 2 pregnancies? I was a twig lol. Still carrying Leah as low as humanly possible. Pretty sure she spends most of her time kicking at my cervix which is such an awkward feeling.


----------



## asmcsm

Aww DH is laying on my belly and we're watching tv and he just asked when he'll get to feel the baby kicking. He's so cute. He's not really the type to show much emotion but he been showing a little more excitement about the pregnancy the last couple weeks. I think he was kinda holding back before because of the previous miscarriage.


----------



## asmcsm

morganwhite7 said:


> ~19 week pic!
> Appt tomorrow at 8:30.. Hope she's still a girl.. Lol!
> 
> I bought Jaxon a lil hand painted ornament too, can't wait til it comes in the mail, has his name and whatnot engraved on it so will take a few extra days.
> 
> Oh and Mirolee, ttly not TMI haha. I am still BDing as much as when we were TTC lol. My belly gives me a whole new confidence I didn't have before. DH likes the huge boobies too. Hahaha now hows that for tmi..
> 
> P.s. looked all over for Vegemite at the store tonight with no luck :/ haha settled on some Nutella ;)




HWPG said:


> i spun it up tonight - as your advice, i wore my hr monitor, and tried to keep it under control. it did get up to about 160, but i felt ok, and since i've been active i think it's probably ok. i will keep wearing it, and definitely be aware of how i'm feeling - not just the normal "i'm just working really hard" exertion.
> oh, and we BD tonight (do we still call it that?) - it's strange to not have to record it any more. and my libido is still jacked up. i wish i could still get OH to commit to EOD still ;) (um, is this in the tmi realm, or am i still doing ok?)

LOL at the Bding being TMI, and I'm with you on that question, do we still call it BDing? At this point I don't know that there's anything that's truly TMI for this group of girls lol. DH and I are actually BDing a lot now that I'm not sick all the time. In the last week and a half he's jumped me at least 3 times. I think it's a combo of the fact that there's no more stress from me about timing(he doesn't feel so used, poor guy), us being genuinely just more happy lately because of the pregnancy going well and of course DH is also loving the big boobs lol. Plus, for us anyway, pregnancy sex actually seems a bit better even. Probably all the extra blood flow and extra cm I guess, but hey! It works!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Morgan- Adorable bump!!!

Amelia/Mirolee- I was training for a marathon when I found out I was pregnant and was due to run it 3 days after I found out. I was obsessed with finding any and all articles online telling me if it was safe or not and I couldn't really find anything but the "keep your heart rate under 140" thing which freaked me out. I hadn't even missed my period yet, so I didn't have a doctor. I just made the decision to run anyway. I drank A LOT of water and was mindful of my breathing, but so far, all has been well. I think if you've been working out, your body is used to it. When I eventually did see my doctor she said "Keep doing what you're doing, just don't do anything MORE intense"


----------



## morganwhite7

Happy, healthy baby. Other than the fact that they couldn't tell if she's a girl/boy bc she was curled up so tight.. :/ They said they'll check again in 2 weeks at my next ultrasound.. but she's got all her fingers & toes! ;)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 48.8 KB
Views: 10


----------



## goldstns

Sorry, but can I vent?

So for those of you how know my history with my brother will understand this more. However, short story is that he has always competed with me on EVERYTHING. Getting married before me, have a baby before me, school, sports... Anyways with my pregnancy issues I had, I went through depression when I found out they were pregnant. Anyways, I THOUGHT me and my bro were going to grow up and move on when he called me this past summer because apart of AA (he was addicted to drugs and I was the ONLY support he had) is to call and apologize to those that you have hurt. Well he admitted to always being in competition with me and wanted to make things better. Well, since the scripted AA call I got, he has NEVER reached out to me. I have only reached out to him and his wife. Anyways, so they texted my mom and dad yesterday on the way to the hospital to tell them they were in early labor, I got NOTHING. I can't see how hard it is to put me on that text too! Well baby came last night. My mom got a picture (and maybe a phone call) in the middle of the night.... I got NOTHING. Well... its 10am their time... and STILL I got NOTHING. I have felt for several months (Iv told DH and my mom) that I feel like something is wrong with my bro and my relationship because he wont call me or when I reach out to him it is one worded response that is negative. Mom has asked me to say something to him, but I have been putting it off. Well now with the baby here and I have still gotten NOTHING from them I truly believe something is wrong. I know my mom and dad split up this summer and things have been hard for the family, but they are 100000x worse for me because I am the ONLY one that lives in the same state as both mom and dad. Anyways, mom lives with us and I feel like my brother blames me for something between them and I don't think that is fear. I am the only one (because I am more mature) to have my mom complain to me all the time about how much it hurts her that my bro and I don't have a relationship, my bro never hears it from her. Anyways, I am going to say something to my bro in a few days, let them get home for the hospital and settle down a bit. However, if I get a call or text from him (or any other family) talking about the baby... I think ill respond and say "oh I didn't even know they went to the hospital, congrats!" Ill be honest I was texting my SIL just hours before she started labor to see how she was feeling and all.... but I still get NOTHING!


----------



## VivianJean

Nikki that sounds like a really tough situation. Sorry :(

How much of an age gap between you and bro and do you get alone with his wife?


----------



## goldstns

VivianJean said:


> Nikki that sounds like a really tough situation. Sorry :(
> 
> How much of an age gap between you and bro and do you get alone with his wife?

He is 2 years older then me. Id say I get along with his wife. Although she doesn't reach out to me either.. I always her. But she will hold a convo with me. My mom said his wife doesn't really call her either, so I think that is her not being friendly and reaching out much. My DH said this morning that he thinks Sarah (SIL) would be pissed if she found out my bro didn't contact us. So my guess is that she might not know how he treats me, but I don't know.


----------



## TTCaWee1

Nikki - that would be upsetting. I totally get it. You would think he would want to be more involved since your babies will be so close together. I would say something too. JUst give them some time to settle in before you rustle the nest


----------



## clynn11

Im sorry nikki :( my brother and I have a really crappy relationship as well. He's addicted to pills but puts on a front to our whole family. Ive seen him get 100 from my dad with a sob story and turn around and spend it all on pills. Even worse, my nephew is surrounded by all of this. He really is a good person but his money goes to pills which leaves my parents covering all of his other bills and it drives me insane. I pride myself on paying all of my own shit and absolutely hate asking anyone for money. Would only do it as a last resort.

its really sad they haven't said anything to you about the baby. I would be hurt too, you should let him know how it made you feel. Hopefully he reaches out to you today. As for him blaming you for your parents, that's silly and unfair and I'm sure he knows that deep down. I think a good talk would clear up a lot between you two. :hugs:


----------



## morganwhite7

I can't believe this.. I'm sitting here at my desk and she's got the hiccups and I've just got tears streaming down my face, it feels so much like having my little Jaxon so close again. This is really real! I haven't felt much movement at all, usually just a few lil jabs when I'm lying flat on my back at home in bed after work, but these are so distinct.. and while I'm sitting here trying to work. Every 10 seconds a little hiccup, I love it. So emotional right now, jeesh I can't believe I can feel her this well. I guess I am half-way. It's about time!

Nikki- Rude is what that is.... :/ But I wouldn't start much trouble, I know he's family but it sounds like he could be more trouble than it's worth. Like in my case, my Dad's ENTIRE family has been extremely non-supportive lately , saying rude/snide comments about our family etc.. So I just blocked em on the good ole' FB and haven't talked to them since last year, and lemme tell you it's the best thing I've done for myself in a long time!! Sometimes family can hurt the worst and why have unnecessary drama in your newly blooming life if you don't have to. Not saying you should do the same, but I wouldn't sweat it, I'd just say "screw em ;)"


----------



## VivianJean

I just realized my boobs aren't sore any more - I'm so scared now.

They were so achy a few days ago and this morning they are just fine. I'm so distracted and terrified. I don't want to go to work I'm so scared. DH was on the phone a second ago and I couldn't talk because I was googling and now I'm even more of a mess. I'm so scared of MC.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Nikki - SO rude! I would be so upset. There should be no reason why he wouldn't include you. 

Morgan - that nearly brought me to tears! I can't even imagine. 

Amelia- My boobs stopped hurting right about where you were and they didn't hurt again until about 8-9 weeks, but HOLY HELL do they hurt now! Symptoms will come and go. Try not to worry too much.


----------



## asmcsm

Aww Morgan :hugs: I can't imagine how much more emotional this time around is for you 

Nikki- That's really rude of your brother and I don't blame you at all for being upset or angry. He needs to grow up.

Amelia- I'm sure you'll be okay. Symptoms come and go daily in early pregnancy. Deep breaths hun :hugs:

AFM, apparently my ex husband caught wind from one of his sisters that I'm expecting because there was an email from him in my inbox this morning asking how I'm doing. Last time I got an email from him was right around the wedding. In another country, with another girl and still up in my business...


----------



## HWPG

ergh, i just had a run-in with my ex at the grocery store on sunday. he's emailed me 4x since then, with nothing valuable to say. he "wants to be friends" - and i'm like, "i dont need him as my friend". blech. ex-es.


----------



## morganwhite7

Amelia- NO worries. I had progesterone boob pain around implantation (only for a few days) and then NOTHING until about 16 weeks, and now they're bowling balls, frickin milk ducts are BACK IN ACTION!! But no worries it's all ttly normal. Whatever you're feelin- sick or not, boobie pain or not, headaches/fatique/dreams/restlessness or NOT, allllll normal :)

Only reason to worry is maybe TERRIBLE cramping (I had pretty awful cramps and still all was well) or heavy bleeding. Even spotting is normal. Stupid pregnancy is scary, I know :/ Try to have a cup of tea and relax. 

Ooooh speaking of tea, I recommended this to everyone in the beginning, you should try it. It is super delicious unlike other herbal s**t and wonderful for yer yooooterus ;) (I ordered a 16 pack and only have about 5 left now.. it's deelish and nutrish)

https://www.traditionalmedicinals.com/product/pregnancy-reg-tea


----------



## pdxmom

Hello ladies,

Morgan such a cute cute bump...cant wait for mine to pop :thumbup:

Amelia...i know the no symptoms thing can b terrifying but try and relax( i know easier said than done) but really there not much else we can do hun...hang in there....its really normal :flower:

Rachel and Kara i missed your having a girl...omg...major girl boom going on here...im still in the i dnt now zone and honestly i dont even have any intuition to wat babys gonna b :dohh:

Ash ur in 2nd tri too...awesome to hear tht yur feeling better...just waiting for the mgic to happen for me and to b able to start enjoying this pregnancy

AFM - today is one of my gud days so i managed to get on here to try and keep up...zofran still working its magic for me..got my monthy dr app tomorrow and then ill know wen to go in for my anatomy/gender scan..as for bd...NOTHING has happened since ovulation time i.e. before my bfp...honestly cant wait to feel better to get some action too....dh has been such a darling and is soo soo supportive and hasnt asked for it even once this whole time ( i think with seeing me puke all the time he really doesnt wann a c a puke fest in the middle of sex...hahahah :haha: )


----------



## goldstns

Baby Alia LOVES my doc. Every time she comes into the room and talks my baby kicks like crazy. Its cute! Doc sees the pattern too. She can't wait to meet Alia. Everything is healthy with her. They will start cervix checking and strep B test next week (Friday). Getting closer every day!


----------



## Disneybaby26

Nikki- totally understandable of you to say something. I woul be really hurt too. I'm sorry Hun. :hugs:

Morgan- so happy you're really feeling her today! I'm sure there's a lot of this pregnancy that's bittersweet for you, I can't even imagine. Just do happy you've got a happy healty little baby in there, dancin for her momma!

Amelia- try not to worry love. I'm sure they'll hurt again, soon, worse than before. :)

Ash- Ex's blah!!! Do you even write back? I only talk to one of mine, and that's bc he truly was a good friend before and after we "dated" for a short time.

Hiiiii Sonia- always happy to see you!! I'm guessing girly in there for you too! :)


----------



## MrsAmk

Bumpdate!! Ha I remembered to take a pic this week....a few days late. 15 weeks 3 days today. I took down the other small blue sock just in case I share this with others, we are waiting to announce the sex until Christmas I didnt realize my sexy socks would show up haha
 



Attached Files:







Baby K2 15 wks.jpg
File size: 34.3 KB
Views: 20


----------



## Disneybaby26

Beautiful, Molly!! Socks n' all!! :)


----------



## VivianJean

814, im nervous, prev 3 days ago was 420


----------



## clynn11

So cute Molly!!!!

Amelia, I can only understand how stressed you must be. But try to take a deep breath. Remember, doctors are not always right. Your number is very close to doubling, and Morgan's numbers weren't doubling and she was told 'imminent miscarriage' and they were WRONG! I still have faith this is a sticky bean :hugs:


----------



## VivianJean

I'm seeing the doc at noon tomorrow - they may not let me fly home this weekend.


----------



## asmcsm

Disneybaby26 said:


> Nikki- totally understandable of you to say something. I woul be really hurt too. I'm sorry Hun. :hugs:
> 
> Morgan- so happy you're really feeling her today! I'm sure there's a lot of this pregnancy that's bittersweet for you, I can't even imagine. Just do happy you've got a happy healty little baby in there, dancin for her momma!
> 
> Amelia- try not to worry love. I'm sure they'll hurt again, soon, worse than before. :)
> 
> Ash- Ex's blah!!! Do you even write back? I only talk to one of mine, and that's bc he truly was a good friend before and after we "dated" for a short time.
> 
> Hiiiii Sonia- always happy to see you!! I'm guessing girly in there for you too! :)

I did reply so that I could say how wonderful my life is and that I'm very happy and expecting a baby in June lol. Just had to rub it in that my life's better without him in it lol. But then he responded telling me how he's been and asking if I'd like to talk with him on chat sometime but that it would probably be best while he's at work...hmm okay you live in the UK so you want me to stay up late to chat with you while you're at work to "catch up" because you live with your girl friend...really? Yea, don't think so buddy. Doesn't look like much has changed there...



VivianJean said:


> 814, im nervous, prev 3 days ago was 420

Don't worry too much hun. Very close to doubling and also, the higher your numbers get, the slower they double.


----------



## morganwhite7

Amelia- seriously not trying to push my story on you guys over and over but these girls can tell you my numbers took 96 hours to double (so you're doing better than I was!) and I was flipping out lol.. the doc said this and that about it being worrisome but I learned everyone is different, just like with everything else in pregnancy, our bodies don't go by the textbooks. My doc was worried but the nice nurses said otherwise, that he was just going by what he had been taught was "average".

They're rising well love.. Will they do another follow up Monday or so? It's always fun to see em reach the thousands.. Then you can rest easy. Might as well rest easy now actually.. Nothing better for that lil beanie than snuggle time in bed and some gooooood fooood :)

Molly- Soooooo cute, esp the socks!!! ;) We have similar bumps I think!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Molly Cute!!


----------



## HWPG

A, why would the dr say you cannot fly? i am flying to NYC at 7+5 (in 2 weeks).


----------



## VivianJean

That's what I'm trying to figure out.

While there are very few studies on the effect of flying on pregnancy in the first trimester, they don't advocate it because of MC risks... that being said, that seems to be for "at risk" pregnancies,... so whether she thinks mine is a little shaky or what, I have no idea.

Generally 2nd Tri is the safest. Lowest risk of MC or early labor.


----------



## jury3

Ashlee-We were planning to get our placentas encapsulated too. I'm not sure how that will work out now, it will depend on our doctor letting us I think. I have heard that some people think it's bad bc the placenta filters toxins during pregnancy, so it could actually be bad. I'm going to do more research and see what I can find though.
Cassidy-I think price depends on area and on whose doing it. I've heard that some people charge a flat fee and some charge by weight...

Ashlee-Super annoying about your ex...My ex and I are still somewhat friends (we chit chat when we see each other) and I haven't heard from him at all. I'm sure he knows by now. Funny how your ex only wants to chat while he's not around gf...wow, what a winner lol

Morgan-Cute bump! Stubborn babies! I hope she stays a girl lol I'm really hoping our's cooperates and is really a girl...

Rachel-I bought a pregnancy journal and I suck at keeping up with it lol It asks specific questions, but I really just want to document symptoms and feelings each week. 

Kara-That's so awesome DH got to feel a kick! DW felt a tiny movement a few days ago, but they still happen so rarely...I can't wait until we can feel them all the time!

Waves-You are definitely bigger this time lol I'm still having a really hard time wrapping my head around the idea that we will have not one, but two babies in this house in a few months! I still don't think I've really realized I have two people inside my belly...lol

Nikki-I'm sorry about your brother, that really sucks. I'm more like Morgan though, I can't spend my time and energy worrying about people who don't put forth equal time for me. I don't have much problem dropping contact and letting them contact me when they are done being idiots. It worked with my dad. He finally realized what a douche he was and what he was missing out on. Now we actually have a little more of a relationship (it also helped that he got off the drugs...lol).

Amelia-Please try not to worry! My bbs weren't very sore after AF time passed. They still come and go...just like my ms did once it kicked in. It's very common to fluctuate. 

Sonia-You haven't posted any bump pics....
DW and I had not had sex since before ovulation time (since we don't have to BD to make a baby lol)...the first time was about a week ago. First I was way too nauseous and exhausted. I have had ZERO desire. This time we actually tried on me and it did not work out. I couldn't stand to have any pressure on my belly which made it difficult and my vag is super sensitive and it was just too much. So annoying lol

Molly-Cute little bump!

I think I officially started feeling braxton hicks contractions today. After the kids left I was straightening up the classroom. I felt like my stomach was really tight so I started feeling around. It was like a basketball in my belly, it was so hard. It happened at least one more time after that. No pain, just tightness. I emptied my bladder (apparently that can cause contractions), made sure to keep drinking water and rested once I was home. I haven't had anymore thank goodness.


----------



## wavescrash

jury3 said:


> Waves-You are definitely bigger this time lol I'm still having a really hard time wrapping my head around the idea that we will have not one, but two babies in this house in a few months! I still don't think I've really realized I have two people inside my belly...lol
> 
> I think I officially started feeling braxton hicks contractions today. After the kids left I was straightening up the classroom. I felt like my stomach was really tight so I started feeling around. It was like a basketball in my belly, it was so hard. It happened at least one more time after that. No pain, just tightness. I emptied my bladder (apparently that can cause contractions), made sure to keep drinking water and rested once I was home. I haven't had anymore thank goodness.

Thanks lol. Yeah it's so weird to imagine. Having kids, I know what it's like to have them around on a constant basis but it's so weird to think about having a toddler AND a newborn at the same time. Wondering how Hannah will react and interact with Leah.

I get BH whenever I have to pee and don't go immediately. I never felt them in my first pregnancy, did a little in my second but this time? I get them all the freaking time. Every day for sure, several times a day. Sometimes a few times in an hour. They're so uncomfortable, bordering on painful at times. I hate the pressure feeling they cause lol. So you're not alone there.


----------



## SmallTownGal

Sorry you are having trouble with your bro, Nikki. :hugs:

Morgan, so glad for you! :)

Sorry you are having worries, Amelia :hugs: I'm sure the gals here are right and it's best not to worry.

Sorry you've been having bad morning sickness, Sonia. :hugs: I'm glad the zofran is working for you!

Cute, Molly! And love the socks. :)

Wow, Ashlee, your ex sounds like a piece of work! :/:dohh:

Glad you haven't had any more braxton hicks since coming home, Julie.


----------



## asmcsm

The ex is a piece of work...I was a month away from re-locating to the UK to be with him and found out he was seeing some girl from his office! I've gotten past the cheating though, and I have had some civil conversations with him. He isn't a bad guy, just a lousy partner. And I still am in contact with his sisters, they are very sweet.

I don't know if it's just my pregnancy hormones that are triggering me, but my uncle made a comment on my facebook saying good luck on giving birth drug free and it really pissed me off. Just because both the mothers of his children couldn't do it doesn't mean that I can't


----------



## clynn11

My mom told me today she didn't have MS at all with 3 out of 4 of her pregnancies. So FX I just take after her!


----------



## asmcsm

Lucky her! My mom had it with all 3 :? All 3 were girls too, but she had it worse with me and Brittany, to the point that she needed IVs, but Emma wasn't so bad. Maybe as she got older it got better? My gma said she had it with all 5 but not as bad with the boys and hers lasted from beginning until about 5-6 months ugh


----------



## clynn11

My mom said she didn't have any with me, my older brother, or my younger sister. She said she had it a little with my baby sister (she's 6.. not so much a baby anymore but still 'the baby' of the family ;) ) but not very bad at all. So that puts my mind at ease a bit.

Even your family history is leaning towards girl!! FX!


----------



## asmcsm

Lol yea, My grandma had 3/5 girls, mom was 3 girls , aunt 3 girls other aunt 2 boys. One uncle had a boy, but we're pretty sure he's not actually his though the family doesn't say anything about it...other uncle has a girl with his ex, a boy and a girl on the way with his wife. Cousin just had a boy. We will see...I swear nub looked like a girl on the US but I'm still pissed the lady didn't take a friggin picture of it!!

Oh and Chad's already a got a girl too, so there's that...


----------



## clynn11

Ya i'm 50/50 as far as that goes.

Mom had 3 girls and a boy

Dad had 2 boys, 2 girls

Grandma on mom's side had 1 boy, 2 girls

Grandma on dad's side had 1 boy, 1 girl

My only Aunt with kids had 3 boys though! Lol


----------



## asmcsm

I am having the worst mid/upper back pain and a headache and I don't know why or how to make it go away. Completely miserable :( and I'm gonna have to work an extra hour today because we're doing Santa pictures at the studio :? There's no way I can call in.


----------



## Disneybaby26

Awe Ash, that stinks. Maybe try two Tylenol and a half decaf coffee? That always helped me, especially with the headaches. Through stinky heat wrap things are great for work too!


----------



## asmcsm

I took 2 Tylenol around 3am and they didn't touch it :( and I'm not a big coffee drinker but I might have some caffeinated tea so might try that


----------



## Disneybaby26

Oh boo :( my headaches were so bad the doc wrote me a script for a Tylenol/caffeine combo pill, I wish I could teleport one to you!! Feel better!


----------



## morganwhite7

I agree Ash.. For me some food, a Tylenol or two (one to begin w/) and a Coke make mine go away, I get migraines at work all the time. The caffeine in Coke helps, only like 34mg I think and you're allowed much more than that I think so I don't think it could hurt. Hope you feel better soon.. And aww a Santa shoot sounds fun :)


----------



## goldstns

So my mom made me realize the BEST push gift.... a massage after the birth! She wants to get me a massage for my bday (Dec 17th), but since DH just bought me one, I asked if we could get massages AFTER the birth. She agreed that would be great because she will need one too (she's going to visit my brother in a few weeks and dealing with my Dad's side of the family). SO I realized that is also a great push gift, because Im sure ill need it!


----------



## jury3

Ashlee-People who make those comments piss me off too...just bc they know someone who couldn't do it or bc they didn't do it, they assume no one can. So frustrating. I'm learning just to brush those comments off...

My doc told me the other day (I've had 4 headaches in the last 2 weeks, first once since getting pregnant), take 2 extra strength tylenol. If that doesn't work, drink a caffeinated beverage. If it still doesn't go away, call them. 

Nikki-That sounds like a great push present! Just don't schedule it too soon...you're not going to want to leave that baby lol I have some gift cards somewhere, as soon as I find them I'm scheduling one...

Snow day for me today! I really didn't think we'd be off school, but there is ice and we don't mess with ice around here lol I only had to work one day this week between calling out sick and now a snow day...love it! I cannot wait for the holiday break.


----------



## jury3

To the ladies who have either been pregnant before or who have a large belly going...are you having any issues with underwear? The top of my underwear roll down in the front bc my belly pushes out on them. I'm carrying these babies so low. I'm tempted to buy those over the belly panties lol I also have a hard time wearing any of my old pants that don't have a super loose waistband. I've worn my old sweatpants the last few days, and I have to roll the waistband slightly below where my underwear are or they feel too tight. Seriously, I think my belly starts at my vagina!


----------



## pdxmom

jury3 said:


> To the ladies who have either been pregnant before or who have a large belly going...are you having any issues with underwear? The top of my underwear roll down in the front bc my belly pushes out on them. I'm carrying these babies so low. I'm tempted to buy those over the belly panties lol I also have a hard time wearing any of my old pants that don't have a super loose waistband. I've worn my old sweatpants the last few days, and I have to roll the waistband slightly below where my underwear are or they feel too tight. Seriously, I think my belly starts at my vagina!

Julie ive already started having underwear issues...the elastic on the panties r very very uncomfortable and ive also realised tht any pressure in tht area increases my nausea..id say granny panties r the best way to go:thumbup:


----------



## asmcsm

Ugh I'm stressing out so bad. DH jut went back to work after his leave for having his cyst removed. They didn't let him go back the Tuesday before thanksgiving like he was supposed to so he only got one day that week then they were supposed to get paid days off Thursday and Friday. Well his paycheck was $74. We're now $350 short for rent which was he yesterday... His disability STILL hasn't come through and he applied for it at the beginning of November. I hate money so much


----------



## Cowgirl07

Sorry Ashlee! I hate money fx his disability comes through.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Julie, cotton granny pants are the way forward!


----------



## pdxmom

UUgghh Ash...im sorry finances r being a pain right now..:nope:


----------



## pdxmom

So i had to reschedule my dr app for today :( ....its a snowy day and im defenitely not used to driving in snow...so now got rescheduled for next thrusday @10:30


----------



## Cowgirl07

:(


----------



## jury3

Sonia-boo! And...bump pic??? Everyone's doing it...lol

Ashlee-I'm sorry, I know how stressful money can be...I just remind myself it always works out somehow. Hang in there!

I think I already wear granny panties...I guess they are bikinis technically, but still. I may need ones that go up to my boobs lol


----------



## pdxmom

HOnestly given a choice i would just wear those mesh ones they give u at the hospital...they gave me those after my surgery last yr and it almost felt like i wasnt wearing anything at all...no pressure on belly at all


----------



## RobertRedford

Huge hugs Ashlee, money is sooo stressful. I'm always confident that things will work out in the right direction. Hugs and good thoughts headed your way. Xoxoxo


----------



## clynn11

:hugs: Ash I hate money problems :( Disability should kick in soon it took about 2 weeks for Kevin's to process. 

Had a first little bout of MS this morning. Gave me a little more reassurance :)


----------



## VivianJean

I'm back from the US.

Bad: some weird shadow that would norm indicate bleeding.

BUT I'm not bleeding or even spotting AND the doc had a good old poke and I'm not really tender either so she was like "meh".

Good: There was a little black spot in my uterus - too small to see if anything is in there but its in the *right* place for it to be intrauterine rather than ectopic :happydance:

It's on the small side and that + low numbers has her dating me at right on 5 weeks today rather than 5+4.

I told her about my lack of sore boobs and so she said come in for bloods again on Monday and if the bloods are good we'll be set for our 6 week scan next Friday.

So... now it's not just "stick baby stick" it's "grow baby grow" so that we have good numbers and we can see it next time. She said it should be about three times the size that we saw today.


----------



## clynn11

I think things sound great Amelia!!!!

Sonia- I agree, would love to see a bump pic!! :) :)

What about the rest of you ladies? I haven't seen bump pics from some of you in a while.

6 weeks today!! 2 weeks until my scan!!


----------



## jury3

Sonia- I like how you just keep ignoring my bump pic request...lol I mean, 14 weeks...you are gonna have to give us one soon! :)

Amelia-Hang in there, it's still early. I know it's hard and seems like forever, but the next week or so should tell you more. For now, you are definitely pregnant!


----------



## pdxmom

jury3 said:


> Sonia- I like how you just keep ignoring my bump pic request...lol I mean, 14 weeks...you are gonna have to give us one soon! :)
> 
> Amelia-Hang in there, it's still early. I know it's hard and seems like forever, but the next week or so should tell you more. For now, you are definitely pregnant!

Hahaha not ignoring u Hun just tht I don't have any from after 8 weeks...in fact I've lost 10 lbs since then so there's really not much to show...however I will put one up in a day or two...promise :)


----------



## jury3

Ok...I'm holding you to it :) And even if there isn't much to show, you have to start somewhere!


----------



## asmcsm

Here's my bumpdate. 5weeks vs 12weeks to be fair I think a lot of it is bloat too though because I've unfortunately been pretty backed up :? Which is part of why I think my back was hurting so much
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33.1 KB
Views: 11


----------



## clynn11

Eeeek Ash look at your wittle baby bump!!!


----------



## asmcsm

Yep, there's definitely a little something there!


----------



## TTCaWee1

Julie - I'm still wearing my normal undies. I wear things all the time. My belly is starting to move up towards my ribs so maybe that's helping? But I've defo got a flat spot below my baby belly where my undies sit and my scrubs sit. I'll have to post a pic too...I feel huge. When I sit, my stomach digs into my rib cage. It actually causes some tingling on one side. Kind of feels like when your foot falls asleep, only it's right below my ribs.


----------



## TTCaWee1

^^^lol thongs, not things...


----------



## TTCaWee1




----------



## TTCaWee1




----------



## wavescrash

Aww cute bump!


I posted mine back on Wednesday.
As for the underwear, I just wear my regular pairs but lower. My bump starts below my underwear because she's so low but I just refrain from wearing pairs that are too tight. Maybe even go up a size in them.


----------



## morganwhite7

Now that is a bump Rachel!! Wow!!! Love it. 

You too Ash finally have a lil bumpie.. Just you wait, this next month it'll grow so much!! :)

P.s. I still love my thongs (since I wear leggings every frickin dayyy lol) and low rise undies too, they sit under my bump well so it works out great.


----------



## TTCaWee1

Your bump is so low Amanda. I think mine looks more like your first one. I think part of it is my gut lol but the majority of it is rock hard. 

I just looked back at my early "bump" pics....I can't believe how skinny I am in real life. Now I feel like a heffer. For fun, I'll post my first bump pic at 5 weeks....


----------



## asmcsm

Rachel you were so tiny! But you have a beautiful bump so don't feel like a heffer!

Thanks Morgan, I know, it feels like its just popped up over night. Only going to pop more! I have such a short torso though so it's going to just be all huge round belly and I'm gonna have serious feet in my ribs because there's just nowhere else for baby to go.


----------



## TTCaWee1

Lol I have no torso either Ashlee. You can see from my early pic. There's like an inch between my hip and my rib lol. 

I know it's all baby but ugh. I'm only half way and this belly is pretty far out already. I have a feeling I'll be that girl who looks normal from behind, then I turn to the side and you're like WHOA!!

Come on ladies, bring on the bumps and lumps!


----------



## wavescrash

TTCaWee1 said:


> Your bump is so low Amanda. I think mine looks more like your first one. I think part of it is my gut lol but the majority of it is rock hard.

It really is lol. It's so hard to sit down with it being so low because it hangs onto my lap and feels like I'm squishing it, so I have to sit up tall & straight which is so uncomfortable for me (I have terrible posture lol.) Pretty sure this will have to be my last pregnancy because I don't think my body could physically handle another lol.




asmcsm said:


> I have such a short torso though so it's going to just be all huge round belly and I'm gonna have serious feet in my ribs because there's just nowhere else for baby to go.

My first was like that. She was long (20") at birth so she was way down low, hitting my cervix but her feet were lodged way up in my ribs. I barely remember feeling Hannah in my ribs because she was low as well (and laying kinda sideways/sunny-side-up) and this baby is nowhere near my ribs. I don't feel any movement above my belly button most days but my ribs still feel squished from my bump overall.



TTCaWee1 said:


> I have a feeling I'll be that girl who looks normal from behind, then I turn to the side and you're like WHOA!!

LOL! I'm so tired of people saying that I don't even look pregnant from behind and they're shocked when I turn around or whatever. Not saying I'm huge and think I look pregnant from all over but still... I don't care if I don't LOOK pregnant, I sure as heck FEEL pregnant and uncomfortable lol. Plus, I'm waddling like crazy so how can I not look pregnant from behind? LOL.


----------



## goldstns

Oh you girls just wait!!!!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Here was my bump at 11+3. I can't hide much longer!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 45.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## asmcsm

Aww Britt your starting to get a little bump too &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

I know! I can't even hide it in clothes anymore!!! My jeans are so uncomfortable.


----------



## asmcsm

I HATE wearing my jeans! Lol my coworkers have been noticing it's growing too lol. They're like "awe look it your little bump" it's barely there but my stomach was fairly flat before so it's obvious enough that they noticed.

So while everyone else is getting crazy vivid dreams, I'm instead getting stupid ex boyfriend dreams. All this week, every night a different ex pops up. Apparently it's very common for pregnancy dreams, but id rather go back to the sex dreams from last week that didn't include the exes lol.


----------



## RobertRedford

Cute bumps!


----------



## MrsAmk

You girls are all adorable!!


----------



## jury3

Ashlee-You are definitely getting a nice little bump!

Rachel-You have really started to round out! So cute!

Nikki-We haven't seen your bump in a while....

Britt-Cute little bump! It's so fun to watch bumps grow!

Here was mine from Monday...not much change since last week.


----------



## KirbyT16

Hello ladies! My name is Kayla and I am due on 8-14. My husband and I have been TTC for 2 years now and with the help of clomid, we were finally able to get a bfp in July this year but had a mc late August. Again with clomid, we got another bfp last week. We have another dr appointment on Monday for more lab work and a ultrasound scheduled on the 23rd.


----------



## jury3

Welcome Kayla! Congrats on your bfp! My babies are from clomid use too :)


----------



## TTCaWee1

Welcome Kayla! I too have a clomid baby!


----------



## SmallTownGal

Ash, :hugs: for the money problems

:hugs: to all those in pain or feeling sicky

Lovely bumps everyone! <3



pdxmom said:


> HOnestly given a choice i would just wear those mesh ones they give u at the hospital...they gave me those after my surgery last yr and it almost felt like i wasnt wearing anything at all...no pressure on belly at all

You can buy those at Amazon, here: https://www.amazon.com/Comfort-1050...able/Reusable+Stretch+Mesh+Underwear+(6-Pack)

I loved the ones the hospital gave me after my lap surgery, they were so comfy, and my poor belly needed tlc after that surgery.


----------



## HWPG

I know it is early. I know I am worrying. I don't want to post in the Due in August thread because I feel like I know you guys so much better and get loads of support here but.... I don't feel anything. I thought for sure I'd be hit with every symptom in the book, but no. Not extra tired. Not sick. No food cravings or aversions. Libido is thru the roof (my normal). I will be six weeks tomorrow. Could you ladies send me some reassuring words for your 'little sister' (I kinda feel like that since we're all at different stages, and each new bfp becomes the next littlest sister, ya know?)? I'm sory I keep posting the same scared complaint; I'm just.... Well, scared.


----------



## wavescrash

I know how hard it is to not worry especially when there's nothing else to do but wait, particularly in that first trimester. Heck, I'm going into my 3rd trimester in a few days and I still worry but only this time it's about pains and movements or lack thereof lol.

Just remember there are so many women who experience pretty symptom-less pregnancies. Some experience every symptom under the sun at varying degrees. We all generally go on to have a normal pregnancy. 8 weeks is when symptoms generally kick into high gear. It's been awhile and I didn't keep a pregnancy journal but I vaguely remember feeling pretty normal in the first several weeks after finding out until I was hit full-force with my symptoms around 8 weeks. I remember begging for just a hint of nausea to reassure me that things were progressing properly and then when it DID hit, I regretted wishing for it lol. I'm pretty sure I made several posts on here about just wanting a little queasiness to reassure me. And then one day, it all hit me and I'm sure you'll be the same way :)

You may feel symptom-less but you haven't started bleeding or cramping which means bean is likely growing normally and all is well :) I promise you... in just a couple of weeks you'll be like the rest of us, complaining about the symptoms that first and second trimester can bring ;)


----------



## goldstns

Mirolee- Give it a few more days... at your stage I felt NOTHING as well. It was mid week 6 I felt it. And then you will feel like you wish you didn't feel anything. Enjoy your stage! No blood = fine :)

AFM, got the flu and feel like SH!T! Ill post a pic soon... when I feel good enough to look good enough to take a picture (aka after flu leaves me). However attached is one from like 2 weeks ago.
 



Attached Files:







33 weeks.jpg
File size: 48.6 KB
Views: 11


----------



## asmcsm

Congrats on the bfp Kayla!

Mirolee- I didn't really feel anything until I hit 6 weeks. Then the nausea was miserable and it only got worse once I hit 9 weeks. I thought that maybe it was gone but woke up and threw up this morning so I guess not. I know you're worried right now, but enjoy your non pukey days while you can hun. If you aren't cramping or bleeding I wouldn't worry too much. I know easier said than done, but stressing doesn't help you or your peanut :hugs:

Look at that bump Nikki! She'll be here so soon!

Happy swing day to many of you ladies!


----------



## goldstns

Do you ladies think I should call the doc on call about my flu, or just wait until Monday?


----------



## Disneybaby26

Oh Nikki- that stinks! I don't know if they'll do anything but I'd call the OB just to be safe for sure!

Mirolee-I know it's so hard, but try not to worry, and if you're really worried called the OB and ask for a simple beta to hold ya over until the scan. I'm sure they'd be more than happy to check it for you and comforting to hear a nice big number! :) I didn't have symptoms until 7-8weeks aside from some fatigue and a little boobie pain. Hugs!

Just got home from a girls weekend in VT (was supposed to be the friend who's fiancé left bachelorette). It was sad, and happy, and fun, and tiring!! :) couchin' it up for the rest of the day! :)


----------



## asmcsm

Kara! So crazy that you're over half way!! Feels like yesterday that you and Morgan got your BFPs...can't wait till I'm at half way and know what my little one is


----------



## Disneybaby26

asmcsm said:


> Kara! So crazy that you're over half way!! Feels like yesterday that you and Morgan got your BFPs...can't wait till I'm at half way and know what my little one is

It really goes by SO fast! I can't even believe it myself! I'm sure with the holiday coming and New Years it will really pik up now too, you'll be at that gander scan in no time!! :)


----------



## wavescrash

goldstns said:


> Do you ladies think I should call the doc on call about my flu, or just wait until Monday?

If you're able to keep fluids down, I would say to just wait it out. If you're running a fever, I'd just keep an eye on it and if it gets too high, then I'd call in case they want to bring you in for monitoring or something. Feel better :)


----------



## clynn11

Happy 22 weeks Rachel!!!

Happy 21 weeks Kara!!!

Happy 20 weeks Morgan!!! Half way there!!!

Happy 13 weeks Ash!!!

Happy 12 weeks Britt!!!!


----------



## morganwhite7

Thanks Cass! And I ttly agree girls, I've been so busy with work and being so exhausted that time has just flown by!! I CANNOT believe I'm half way! Viability day is a month away.. Can't wait for that! I have been feeling movement daily now and I looove it, although it's nowhere near what I felt with Jaxon due to the dang anterior placenta. 

I have definitely been eating for "two" lately, the holiday season not only makes time fly but has given me an excuse to makes roasts & cookies in excess, haha we've been eating so good lately.

Mirolee, like you I went and bought everything peppermint/chocolate and holiday themed! I got hot cocoa with peppermint sticks, peanut brittle, clementines, and Ferrero Rocher's (my favorite holiday treat!) to name a few!! I am sort of dreading my appt and weigh-in next Thursday, right about now is when I really packed on the pounds last time. I went from 107 to 155 (lost it all too, thank god) but would like to gain less this time around. So after the holidays my New Years resolution will be to eat only good stuff and continue to get closer to God! I've substituted my usual crap food for cheese sticks/cottage chz, Greek yogurt, veggies and dip, tuna etc. But have been indulging in holiday junk since a bit before Thanksgiving lol. Need to whip out my prenatal fitness DVDs again too. 

I'm loving the snow and season right now though. Just got the tree up and got Jaxon's lil ornament today. Has his name on one side and "My 1st Christmas in Heaven" on the other.. So pretty, I love it. Also bought solar lights, bulbs, and a garland for the tree we're taking out to him today. I spent hours at Target (WAVES I ttly thought of you when I saw the mess ppl were making everywhere haha!) looking for Christmas stuff and even printed my registry to look at baby stuff, so much fun!!

Now to make some food, of course lol, and finish the tree. Lazy couch and football day here.. Froze my butt off this morning buying Christmas junk in my church heels lol, I'm pooped. Have a wonderful rest of the day girls!


----------



## HWPG

Thank you gals. The logical side of me says calm the hell down, but the emo side is all a-sunder. Ive had a killer backache all day so I'll pretend like that is my sign for the day. how 'bout I just enjoy myself for a moment?! Hehe.


----------



## SmallTownGal

Sorry you've got the flu, Nikki! Hope you feel better soon! :hugs:

You look lovely in the bump pic!:flower:


----------



## morganwhite7

Holy moly Nikki that little miss will be here so soon! Awesome bump :) have you packed your bags yet?? Whenever you get a moment will you post a list of some stuff you'll be taking? I think that's where I left off last pregnancy!

And Mirolee- No worries at all, like they all said. I JUST NOW (~16 weeks) started getting cravings and having sore bbs. I think the entire first trimester is a time for you to just get used to the idea of being pregnant. You may have nausea (my fatigue was really just a result of the constant sickness) and some other slight changes, but nothing too notable except for taking that time to really let it sink in that this is really happening!! By the 2nd tri you'll start to see a little bump and begin to feel those minor aches and pains (I've gotten hormone headaches, too) as well as kicks! So awesome. 2nd tri it has really sunken in and you begin to really feel preggo. Best stage in my opinion, feel-good wise. By the 3rd tri you are aching all over and just waiting, waiting. Staring at, washing, and re-folding the crapload of tiny outfits you've compiled, just so ready to have that little squish in your arms :) as you know though, it can be ttly different for everyone.. You'll be saying "WOW time has really flown!" in no time.. Just gotta get past the 18th ;)


----------



## jury3

Mirolee-Like the others said, my symptoms kicked in at 6 weeks. They really intensified a few weeks later. Hang in there and enjoy it while it lasts! lol I'm still dealing with nausea and I'm 19 weeks tomorrow!

Nikki-You look pregnant! lol I love it! I wouldn't call the on-call doc unless you have a fever that lasts more than 24 hours and/or you can't keep any fluids down. I hope you feel better soon...

Went out to lunch today, then went grocery shopping. We hadn't even made it to the grocery side of the store yet and I already started having some braxton hicks. By the end I was waddling from a bit of lower back pain (sacrum pain, not contraction pain). It's crazy how little it takes to get everything all upset these days...


----------



## TTCaWee1

Mirolee - if it wasn't for my big belly and this girls acrobatic moves she's been doin, I wouldn't feel pregnant. It's been that way since about 8 weeks. Yeah there's mood swings, random cravings and peeing a lot but they really don't make me feel pregnant. My nausea kicked in at 6 weeks, lasted for about 2 weeks and I was tired. But I'm always tired so it was just increased. I wouldn't worry yet. You'll wake up one day soon wanting to puke your brains out without warning.


----------



## HWPG

Thanks gals. I know I'm just being silly.


----------



## TTCaWee1

It's totally normal! I still check the tp Everytime I pee lmao


----------



## HWPG

Yes! I just wiped and it was so slick I thought 'omg blood!' But then I checked and oh yeah, remembered we had sex this morning. Duh. But yep, a moment of panic. I fell asleep about 845 tonight and OH woke me because 'he heard an interview with a man who used to eat dinner and then fall asleep right after and he gained a lot of weight and he didn't want that to happen to me'. I told him a) be prepared I'm about to gain some weight; b) being tired is normal during this time; c) we are at 6 so it wasn't that close; d) he was going to give me a complex and make me an anorexic-pregger. Not cool, OH, not cool. 
But I dot have to clean the bathroom anymore because of them chemicals - he cleaned it today and it looks great!


----------



## pdxmom

Nikki - tht belly is awesome...So exciting tht Alia will b here in no time....eeekk

Mirolee - i remember feeling exactly how u were and honestly i was so glad the first week tht i was hit with ms which was during week 7....didnt take me too long to get to the complaining stage and now wen i think things r settling down i still find myself questioning the days i feel really gud and then bam for proof i have an instant puke fest ( not fun ) ....but hang in there hun...just have faith tht its all gud :hugs:

AFM - as promised heres my pic..this is @ 14+3 ....excuse the towel...even tho its so ragged it my fav :dohh:





I have no idea y the pics always get inverted


----------



## Cowgirl07

Sonia-so cute!


----------



## jury3

Sonia-You have a cute little bump started! I can't wait to see it grow!


----------



## jury3

I think I'm going to quit teaching. I hate it. It's so stressful and takes so much of my time. I have anxiety every Sunday night bc I know I have to go back on Monday (the reason I'm awake at 1am right now...). I would rather work in an office doing paperwork all day than keep doing this. It isn't worth the stress. With kids on the way, I can't be this stressed or dedicate so much time...family is more important. Haven't told DW yet...lol obviously I won't quit until I have an alternative. So, any suggestions? I like animals, I'm good at organizing, I don't want to bring work home, 8-5 M-F only...


----------



## SmallTownGal

Cute bump, Sonia!

July, if you can handle the boredom, then a data entry job might work for you. Or perhaps a position in the tax department of a business. Or a job as a secretary. Good luck in the job hunt!


----------



## clynn11

Woke up from a dead sleep to puke my guts out :(


----------



## morganwhite7

Sonia- Cutie cute!!!! Love it and can't wait to watch it grow either :)

Julie- I do some merchant calls (I'll be a SAHM for the next few years, and finish my degree half at home and then finish it out at school in a few years) but my job is temporary and mostly data entry too! It sucks sort of, lots of numbers, but I have plenty of time to BnB lol -as you can see- and get my work done! I work 8:15 to 4:30 and make $700 a week so it's well worth it for the time being!! If you are interested, look into some financial places, I work with bounced checks from all over America, so it's kind of interesting. But these kind of places people don't think to apply to (when moms need jobs they think waiting, sales, etc.) so we don't get many resumes (I would know, my MIL is the human resources lady LOL step brothers reference- PANM LOLOL), although it's a typical 9-5 job that would hire anyone who has good people skills. I hope you find something.. and I agree that maybe a secretary type job would be good too, something where you don't have to move much ;) Hehe GL!

And Cass- ooohhh so sorry love.. chicken broth (ttly plain boring broth lol) was nice to my belly, Gatorade, ice water, even your Cowboy eggs might be a good life saver! Sorry it sucks so stinking bad.. I hate hate hate MS but just know it means your little bean is working HARD growing little fingers and toes! So cool! :)


----------



## HWPG

yaya cassidy!


----------



## HWPG

i will probably post a pic later as a reference for "6 weeks", but i want to say far in advance that a) i'm a size 10. b) i'm a good cook and it shows. c) no teasing about my pre-baby bump or that i'll be able to hide it for a long time or i will develop a complex! and d) in regards to my post about OH's comments, he told me i totally took it out of context and he just wants me to be healthy. hehe. boys!


----------



## asmcsm

Adorable bump Sonia.

Julie, I'm sorry that your job is making you so miserable :( really hope that you can find something else cuz it will definitely be better for you and babies if you don't have to stress so much :hugs:

Oh no Cassidy! Maybe it's because you were pretty worn out from last night? I know my morning sickness is worse if I let myself get too tired the night before. Also maybe have a snack right before you go to bed.

Bring on the bump pic mirolee! You have to have a reference picture on here!


----------



## goldstns

Sonia- nice bump!!

Thanks ladies for the support. I am feeling a bit better today. I am at work and I have a doc apt this afternoon, so Ill just mention it to her. 

Anyways, since I am actually dressed today (not in PJs) Ill take another photo of me now. Since the last one was a few weeks ago. I am feeling VERY pregnant. Having issues bending to tie my shoes... its funny! 

Morgan- bagS are packed (dh said it looks like we are going on a week long vaca). What I can remember off the top of my head:

DH/My bag:
-each have 2 shirts
-each have 2 pants (mine are all yoga pants; his = 1 comfy, 1 jeans)
-DH has a pair of shorts (he likes wearing shorts)
-DH has a pair of sleeping shorts (basket ball shorts)
-DH bathing suit (they said he can't help me shower/be in the bath without it)
-underwear for both (I have granny panties; DH has like 4 pair and I have like 6)
-I have 2 sports bra's
-DH a few under shirts
-hair brush
-both have a tooth brush
-travel size: shampoo, conditioner, body soap, toothpaste, deodorant (each have), body lotion (and face), chap stick, face wash
- lots of coins for the vending machine
- each have a sweatshirt (mine is zip up because its easier for breast feeding)
- socks (each have; mine are thick for walking around hospital)
- I have slippers 
- Things to help me get threw labor (I was told to focus on entertaining my 5 senses threw the labor pains): Little $5 massage thing (and extra batteries), a sense light (the kind you plug in and its a light that melts the scented wax), Ipod and suckers (doc said I can have them, check with ours first because they don't like you eating during labor)

Alia's bag:
-my over night pads (I packed 10, however I believe my hospital has them too, but not sure)
-3 sets of breast pads for leaking
- nip cream
- a vag spray (helps sooth the vag after birth- forgot name, but can provide it if interested)
- Alia has 2 footie nighties (NB)
-Alia has 2 footie nighties (3 months)-> since they think she might be big
- Alia has 1 go home outfit (NB)
- Alia has 1 go home outfit (3 months) -> since they think she might be big
- Alia has: 2 pair of socks, 1 pair of soft shoes, 2 hats (goes with the go home outfits), 1 pair of gloves for scratching
- 10 diapers (even though I am sure the hospital supplies them, but if not I have them and can send DH home to get more if needed after she's born) 
- 10 wipes (even though I am sure the hospital supplies them, but if not I have them and can send DH home to get more if needed after she's born)
- butt cream for her (even though I am sure the hospital supplies it, but if not I have them and can send DH home to get more if needed after she's born)

Camera bag:
- camera 
-camera card
- camera battery charger
- cell phone charger
- ipod charger
- extra batteries (AAA and AA)

Pump bag:
- breast pump (Im guessing hospital will provide this if needed, but I brought mine so if I need assistance my lactation coach can help me with my specific one)
- 4 milk storage bottles (so I can bring home anything extra I pump, If I pump extra)
- Ice pack (so milk stays cold on drive home; Ill have them freeze it at hospital if needed)

Sitting with my bags:
- 2 car seat protectors (it protects our car's seat from the baby's car seat, like a cover) -> one for each car, not sure which car we are taking -> hopefully the car, however if weather is bad then well take the truck
- 2 car seat bases (still have to put them in, but DH has been busy and he is the one that knows how to do it.. I figure if I got into labor soon then we can at least throw them in the car and put them in at the hospital after she's born)
- car seat (with a fleece blanket cover thing and 2 toys hanging from the handle) 
- nursing pillow (with cover) -> those U shaped pillows 
- DH's pillow (he can't sleep without it, and we have 2 so I put one with our stuff)

UPDATE: I forgot to add: I have my hooter hider because I know people will be visiting and Ill need to nurse. Birth plan. purse that has my insurance and ID cards. a swaddle (for Alia and to take to the dogs to sniff before Alia comes home). 

-my make up is usually in our car already, but I am also OK with not wearing any... so if it is there and I want to wear it Ill have it, if not Ill be just fine without it. 

Please remember I am an OVER packer and HATE forgetting stuff or asking for stuff I should have. Let me know if you all think of anything I am missing. I was debating about blankets and towels (but I a sure the hospital has them and I don't want to mess up ours) PS. everything I packed is NOT our nicest stuff, so I don't dirty our stuff if it gets all messy.


----------



## wavescrash

Oh my goodness lady, compared to my hospital bags... You have so much more :) but good for you for being prepared! My hospital provides everything baby needs (shirts, diapers, washcloths -don't want you using wipes at first, towels, blankets) and everything mom needs (pads, ice pack pads which are a freaking life saver trust me!, tucks pads, the vag spray (derma-something?), water bottle to spray lady parts with warm water between bathroom trips, etc.)


----------



## goldstns

Just so you all know... something I am happy I did... First I painted her room (between weeks 22-25) and getting her big furniture, then I spend my earlier weeks (like 25-33 weeks- shower was at 32 weeks) collecting everything she needed (I was lucky because I had friends that passed stuff down to Alia, so I went to their house during this time and picked everything up I wanted. I also went shopping at the "Just Between Friends" 2nd hand shopping, I told you all about) cleaned all of Alia's clothing, bottles, toys (if they were second hand), setting up her bed, setting up her changing table, setting up her room. Therefore weeks 33-35 were spent packing our bags, putting together a check list of what she still needed and getting it, cleaning the last few things we got... Now I am 36 weeks (almost) and I can relax (and have LOTS of apts)! I love it and need it the most now. I do get a few gifts here and there, but since I am on top of it I just have to clean them as they come in and it is not big deal/not overwhelming. I might have also done it all so early because I knew my last month would be spend with holidays and my birthday... so I didn't want to wait until the end.

I wanted to tell you all because I read a 3rd tri post the other day from a woman that was 32 weeks preggo asking when she should start cleaning stuff... I was thinking NOW! because Id be too exhausted to do it all this far along. Also, my bro/SIL just had their baby and I know they aren't planners. Well they just told my mom since the changing table wasn't ready they had to change his diaper on the floor (not a big deal, but happy mine is read!). Also my grandma was at their house and she said that they have like NO clothing for him because they need to wash them all... glad MINE is done! Lastly, my gma said that since they don't have anything ready for the baby my brother keeps running errons all day (since they have been home for the hospital) to get the baby and Sarah stuff... for DH and I we are all set so he can spend time with us and relax after a tiring birth!


----------



## goldstns

wavescrash said:


> Oh my goodness lady, compared to my hospital bags... You have so much more :) but good for you for being prepared! My hospital provides everything baby needs (shirts, diapers, washcloths -don't want you using wipes at first, towels, blankets) and everything mom needs (pads, ice pack pads which are a freaking life saver trust me!, tucks pads, the vag spray (derma-something?), water bottle to spray lady parts with warm water between bathroom trips, etc.)

WOW that's nice!! I wish they would give me a typed out sheet of what they provide... because to be true I HAVE NO IDEA! I did a tour, but it was to see the facility, not what they provide. Maybe at my doc apt today Ill ask if she has a list of what they provide.


----------



## morganwhite7

Thanks SO much for posting that Nikki! So helpful!

And I am ttly interested in the "vag spray" haha. I am looking into creams (neosporin-like, but for your hooha) to help you heal up faster.. I can't even IMAGINE the pain, and anything to help heal/numb the pain would be awesome!! :)


----------



## goldstns

Morgan- I just remembered I got it off Amazon... so I just looked at my last orders.. it is "New Mama Bottom Spray 4 Ounces"... my child birth teacher (shes also a Doula, recommended it).

PICTURE OF ME TODAY! PS. my boobs and tummy look like one... thank you non-maternity shirt!
 



Attached Files:







35.4 weeks.jpg
File size: 16 KB
Views: 11


----------



## HWPG

As I stated, I'm a good eater. :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 35.7 KB
Views: 15


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Nikki - you look great!!!

12+2 scan tomorrow! They are doing the NT scan as well! I took the day off so i'm pretty excited!


----------



## goldstns

Also, might be helpful, for those of you making a registry... when I went in to make the registry it was WAY overwhelming and I had NO clue what I needed. So DH and I did what we could think of that we needed (also went off the list they give you). However, as time went on I would look at other peoples registries, just went to baby's r us we page and typed in popular last names like "smith" and looked at what they had (yes, I know might be a bit weird of me). Therefore, it would trigger my brain to add things I never even thought of. It really helped to get a complete list of what we needed.


----------



## VivianJean

Nikki where are you giving birth?

My friend went to Boulder Women's but I'm guessing you'll stay more local?


----------



## morganwhite7

How exciting Britt! You're gonna be so amazed at how much they bounce around already!! :)

And Nikki and Mirolee- lovely bellies!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

I can't wait Morgan!!!


----------



## wavescrash

goldstns said:


> wavescrash said:
> 
> 
> Oh my goodness lady, compared to my hospital bags... You have so much more :) but good for you for being prepared! My hospital provides everything baby needs (shirts, diapers, washcloths -don't want you using wipes at first, towels, blankets) and everything mom needs (pads, ice pack pads which are a freaking life saver trust me!, tucks pads, the vag spray (derma-something?), water bottle to spray lady parts with warm water between bathroom trips, etc.)
> 
> WOW that's nice!! I wish they would give me a typed out sheet of what they provide... because to be true I HAVE NO IDEA! I did a tour, but it was to see the facility, not what they provide. Maybe at my doc apt today Ill ask if she has a list of what they provide.Click to expand...

I can't remember if my hospital ever told me, I just remember from delivering there twice before lol. But I'm sure your doctor can let you know :) Just from experience, the more you take... that's so much more you have to deal with on the day you come home. Dad has to carry all those bags back down on top of anything you acquired in the hospital (cards, flowers, gifts) and all the paperwork you're leaving with and then you have to carry the baby down in the car seat and then that's so much to bring in once you get home when you just want to be in the house, resting and enjoying time with your new baby.


----------



## morganwhite7

Omg, carrying the baby to the car in her seat, something we never got to do. I just CANNOT wait. It will be so bittersweet, it's hard to imagine getting to bond with baby and not be in the stupid NICU and get to pass her around to the family to admire. My gosh, April can't come soon enough! I'm so excited to be a mama!

And Nikki great idea about the Smith thing, haha! I printed my Target registry and shopped around to look at the stuff IRL too and ended up taking a bunch of stuff off after inspecting it in real life. Good idea. I also realized I hated the smell of the "honey apple" Johnson's wash/lotion so I swapped it with the "Bedtime Baby" Johnson's instead.. smells so yummy and is, apparently, formulated with NaturalCalm&#8482; essences to make baby fall asleep. Sounds good to me! Ha. Oh and don't forget a Johnny Jumper for the doorway and Bumbo seat girls, absolute must-haves!!


----------



## TTCaWee1

Loving the bumps ladies! 

Nikki - it sounds like you are totally prepared. I'm an over packer too but I know the hospital gives you diapers and pads and stuff. I'll prob take my own pads just bc I've seen what we provide at the hospital....on that note I haven't bought a pad since I was maybe 14 so any suggestions are welcome! I know that when I did my OB rotations, they always kept the babies in the hospital tee and swaddled. I don't know the official rules but every baby I dealt with was in hospital attire. Except the icu babies bc they want their experience to be home-like so they got to wear normal baby clothing. 

I think I might adopt your baby registry stalker idea! That is a great idea lol! I've done a lot of it online but I still want to go in and scan away. We've gotten a lot of clothing already and I've been washing it as I get it. That way it is done. It's not sorted yet but I can do that later when we set up. DH and I both have 4 days off so we are trying to get loose ends tied up at the house and I want to paint the baby room and set up the furniture we have so we can start to organize. 

I woke up in the middle of the night with a horrible pain in my pubic bone/bladder. I had to pee really bad and when I stood up from bed I nearly fell the pain was so bad. It was like knives in my vagina and pubic bone. This is weird but even my pee sounded funny. It was like it didn't want to come out. I think maybe baby was curled up down low or something. I've felt it a few times today but nothing like last night. Weird. 

Cassidy - glad you puked lol. It's reassuring but it does suck. I liked the thin pretzel sticks to snack on bc they are dry and salty. Also ice water and ginger ale (vernors not that other crap they call ginger ale). Hope it gets better rather than worse.


----------



## morganwhite7

^Ttly 2nd the Vernor's comment, lol I remember you saying the same about Idaho potatoes.. so true haha.

And I've gotten the "pee doesn't wanna come out" prob too lol.. It happens when I have to GO and have been holding it for a while. Feels like my bladder was so full that once I'm done my uterus stretches back out like "ahhhh, breathing room". TMI maybe lol but I'm sure it's normal.

P.s. I love that she kicks me all day at my desk now.. I have been waiting for this. Makes me want to sit here and daydream, not do any work, lol.


----------



## goldstns

VivianJean said:


> Nikki where are you giving birth?
> 
> My friend went to Boulder Women's but I'm guessing you'll stay more local?

Avista Hospital off Hwy 36 in Louisville. Its 15 min from home and from work.


----------



## clynn11

Sooo unhealthy but all I can keep down right now is fudge pops lol.

Nikki I cant believe in less than 30 days youre gonna have your baby girl!!!


----------



## asmcsm

LOL Cassidy don't worry about it being super healthy right now, whatever you can get to stay in your body is good. Just as long as you're staying hydrated and have a little something in your stomach you're fine. You'll probably lose some weight to start with but then once you get past the ms you can focus on the healthy eating! Btw, we should totally find some sort of preggo exercise program to do together once you're past the icky feeling part!

I recently read that women that exercised during their pregnancies had shorter labors by about 3 hours on average


----------



## HWPG

woohoo for exercising! i went spinning today at lunch, wore my hr monitor, kept my hr to 140 or less. it's a weird feeling - that i'm strong enough to go harder or faster, but mentally know that it's not just me anymore working out - so i restrained myself and was a good girl. felt good to be moving again - i felt like i sat around all weekend (which i didnt, but it felt that way).


----------



## Disneybaby26

Rachel/Nikki- I like the idea of washing as you go-did you get the special baby detergent?

Julie I'm so sorry you're so unhappy at work-I would say a clerical type job would be good!


----------



## morganwhite7

^Dreft? Is that the type we're supposed to use? 

I just washed the stuff we put on Jaxon in normal Tide HE.. but we weren't very prepared as you know :/


----------



## Cowgirl07

Sorry I have been crap about getting the gifts out! I will try to get them out this week. 
Rachel-can you pm me your address?


----------



## TTCaWee1

I use natural/dye free soap so I just used that. I'm not too worried about it. I think dreft is the baby soap they sell. 

Katrina I think I pm'd you last week. Let me know if not and I'll resend it.


----------



## Cowgirl07

No I don't have it. I might have accidently deleted it though I have been cleaning out my inbox. Sorry.


----------



## asmcsm

So, for you ladies farther along, about when did you first start feeling flutters from baby moving? I know you've all probably said before but I'd have to look through this entire thread and it would take me days lol. So I figured getting all your responses in one place would be easier. I'm so anxious for when I can start feeling my little.


----------



## VivianJean

Opinion about dying bleaching hair during pregnancy...?? I'm bleached but thinking of trying to match my natural color to limit the amount of chemicals over the next nine months... But it might be a while until I can get to the colorist i trust so I might bleach one more time with the colorist I go to for touch ups but don't trust to do anything beyond that.... But I'm nervous either way... Thoughts??


----------



## VivianJean

HWPG said:


> woohoo for exercising! i went spinning today at lunch, wore my hr monitor, kept my hr to 140 or less. it's a weird feeling - that i'm strong enough to go harder or faster, but mentally know that it's not just me anymore working out - so i restrained myself and was a good girl. felt good to be moving again - i felt like i sat around all weekend (which i didnt, but it felt that way).

I did the same in Sunday... Did zumba and was all about the low impact options... Even then my hr got up to almost 155 a few times. Still manages to sweat tho. Also LOVED the hip movements. I plan ti dance thru this pregnancy. I've danced my whole life and the dancing feels good.


----------



## TTCaWee1

Ashlee I first felt them at 16.5 weeks. Gotten stronger and more frequent since. And I have an anterior placenta.


----------



## TTCaWee1

Katrina I pm'd you

Cassidy I bought fudge pops when I was nauseated too lol


----------



## wavescrash

I've dyed my hair while pregnant. My ob said it's okay so long as it's a well ventilated area. 

As for movement, with the anterior placenta I have no recollection when I first felt her move. My first pregnancy I felt her first at 19 weeks and with Hannah the first flutters were around 14 weeks


----------



## morganwhite7

I agree.. I bleach mine also, a touch up about every 2 mos, doctor said it was fine as long as you had the fan on and weren't inhaling bleach all like that lol. The "chemicals soaking thoroughly the roots, therefore to the baby" beliefs aren't true.. According to my doc. 

Also as for movement.. I knew EXACTLY what I was looking for an felt tiny pokes (maybe once every few days) starting around 14 weeks. By 16 I knew for sure, and now at 20 they're still so tiny but all throughout the day! :)


----------



## asmcsm

Amelia, speaking as a cosmetologist, you should be fine as long as you're in a well ventilated area. I know so many cosmetologists that still bleached their hair through pregnancy and also we're around hair chemicals all day long and are perfectly fine. I think it's really just one of those things that if you're super worried then wait till after 12 weeks but you really don't need to worry about it.

And thank you girls! Seems like everyone in this thread has anterior placentas lol


----------



## TTCaWee1

The u/s tech figured I'd have a posterior one bc of all the movements I was feeling but nope - anterior. Doc said its low so that's why I can feel it. Plus I can feel it more on the sides than in the front.


----------



## asmcsm

With how active baby was when I saw him/her I'm hoping that I'll feel something soon. But I have no idea where my placenta is. The U/S tech at my NT scan sucked and didn't tell me ANYTHING. Not even heart rate or measurements! Was so frustrated. Hopefully if mine's anterior it's low like yours lol.


----------



## VivianJean

I didn't double. I'm terrified and i feel like i'm cramping and that it's only a matter of time before I miscarry.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Amelia-I'm sorry! What were the numbers?


----------



## goldstns

asmcsm said:


> So, for you ladies farther along, about when did you first start feeling flutters from baby moving? I know you've all probably said before but I'd have to look through this entire thread and it would take me days lol. So I figured getting all your responses in one place would be easier. I'm so anxious for when I can start feeling my little.

I BELIEVE it was at 16 weeks, but it felt like gas... so I didn't know that was her. It wasn't until like 22 weeks until I really knew she was kicking me.


----------



## goldstns

Amelia- I hope you are WRONG!

AFM, had a doc apt! Baby sounds good. Belly got bigger but weight didn't, YAY! She did the strep B swab and I hope its negative!! She check for dilation! I am 2 cm dilated and 20% thinned out. Well, she said not to get excited it really doesn't mean anything because I could stay like this for a while. She said its normal to spot after... well I sure am spotting with 2 tiny clots and some cramping. If I am still like this come morning Ill call her, but I think it will be better and I think it is because she was in there. Next week she is doing an US and said after that we will talk induction dates more in dept.


----------



## asmcsm

Amelia- remember that the higher your numbers get the longer they take to double. I think it's around 1000 that it starts taking around 96 hours to double or something like that.


----------



## VivianJean

I went from 814 to 1454 - it took over 4 days.

Before that it took three days to get from 420 to 814.

I'm slowing down and i'm slowing down very very early - normally you see it slow down after about week 8 but mine has been slow almost since the beginning (low start at only 15) and since week 5.

While it's possible to have low/slow hcg and have a normal pregnancy it is an indication of impending miscarriage/blighted ovum....

I guess if we can't see anything on Wednesday (yeah they moved my ultrasound... so I guess shit's serious)... I'm out.

Aaaand now I have to go sit in a room and watch cut.. I feel like vomiting.


----------



## goldstns

VivianJean said:


> I went from 814 to 1454 - it took over 4 days.
> 
> Before that it took three days to get from 420 to 814.
> 
> I'm slowing down and i'm slowing down very very early - normally you see it slow down after about week 8 but mine has been slow almost since the beginning (low start at only 15) and since week 5.
> 
> While it's possible to have low/slow hcg and have a normal pregnancy it is an indication of impending miscarriage/blighted ovum....
> 
> I guess if we can't see anything on Wednesday (yeah they moved my ultrasound... so I guess shit's serious)... I'm out.
> 
> Aaaand now I have to go sit in a room and watch cut.. I feel like vomiting.

I think if it was serous they would have said come in ASAP, not wed. However, I don't know. Crossing my fingers for u!


----------



## VivianJean

goldstns said:


> VivianJean said:
> 
> 
> I went from 814 to 1454 - it took over 4 days.
> 
> Before that it took three days to get from 420 to 814.
> 
> I'm slowing down and i'm slowing down very very early - normally you see it slow down after about week 8 but mine has been slow almost since the beginning (low start at only 15) and since week 5.
> 
> While it's possible to have low/slow hcg and have a normal pregnancy it is an indication of impending miscarriage/blighted ovum....
> 
> I guess if we can't see anything on Wednesday (yeah they moved my ultrasound... so I guess shit's serious)... I'm out.
> 
> Aaaand now I have to go sit in a room and watch cut.. I feel like vomiting.
> 
> I think if it was serous they would have said come in ASAP, not wed. However, I don't know. Crossing my fingers for u!Click to expand...

I was originally coming in on Fri "depending on the numbers" so now they put me in the earliest time they had which was Wed.

I am so so so broken right now. I don't want to be at work. I just want to lie in bed and wait to be told either the baby is fine or I'm going to miscarry so I can get on with living. I haven't lived for over two years now - just paddled in circles. I thought this pregnancy was going to be atonement for bad decisions of the past, now it's just punishment. Day in and day out. I though getting pregnant was the hard part, but waiting to hear if you are staying pregnant is the hard part - seeing the baby on the ultrasound but still not knowing if it is going to survive is the hard part and doing it all alone is gut-wrenching.


----------



## Disneybaby26

:( Amelia- big hugs lady. All you can do is hope and pray and try and relax and take it easy. I'm thinking about you and your little bean. Xoxo

Twitches started around 14-15 weeks-like popping bubbles and have gotten stronger and more frequent ever since. Around 18 weeks ot would have been weed to not feel her everyday and now at 21 weeks so is getting so strong, like I can see her from the outside! :)

I dye my hair every 2-3 months, I think it's fine as long as youre in a ventilated area!


----------



## wavescrash

Nikki - how exciting! After internal exams I would spot for up to 24 hours on and off. Even when she did my sweep, it took 2 days for anything to seriously happen. Good luck!


----------



## TTCaWee1

Oh Amelia - I hope that your little bean is just taking its time to produce hcg. The good news is that your level did increase. It does seem sort of low but every pregnancy is different and all of our levels were different. Look at Julie's pee stick from her bfp with twins! It was super faint with two babes, mine was super dark - both of us same dpo. Don't count yourself out yet. I'm a pessimist so I totally get it but I can still encourage positivity right? 

Nikki - can you still have sex once you start to dilate? Just curious lol


----------



## VivianJean

I wouldn't be so pessimistic if this was a dpo thing because that's based on implantation - but this isn't.

I started at 15, then went to 36 then went to 420 (we celebrated finally) then 814 (should have been 840- 1000 because they re-tested after 3 days instead of the standard 2... ooooook no big deal i guess) then today we got 1454... it should have been at least 1600 if not closer to 2500-3000 because it has been 4 days since we tested.

It's a low start, normal rise, slow rise pattern indicative of a miscarriage. If we don't see something on the US on Wed bigger than what we saw last Fri then that's the way it'll be heading.

And to think TTC almost had me throwing myself in front of a bus... this is worse. Way worse. I'm completely non-functioning right now.

By far the BEST bit is going to be the wait for the heartbeat - if we don't get one on Wed (and with low levels we are unlikely to get anything) then we're going to have to wait for about 2 more weeks... right on Christmas... so I guess I'm not sending the parents those amazing hand-made "Grandma/Grandpa Est. Aug 2014" key chains I had made up last week for their awesome fucking Christmas surprise.


----------



## clynn11

<3 <3 Sending lots of love your way Amelia! Your bean may just be a bit lazy/slow starter. I've seen lots of non-doubling pregnancies end up fine, and unfortunately some that do end in m/c. I am keeping absolutely everything crossed for you!!!


----------



## clynn11

Happy 6 weeks Mirolee and Amelia <3 <3 

Happy 19 weeks Julie!!! Almost half way there!!!


----------



## morganwhite7

Amelia I don't wanna start blabbing on about wht happened to me again, but my numbers did NOT double in 24 hrs. Not even in 96 hours, and they told me the same- "demise/MC was imminent". It sucks so, so bad I know.. Just try to hang in there love because it is very possible that you've just got a "late bloomer" bean like me. <3


----------



## jury3

Thanks girls...I'm thinking maybe some type of medical/insurance type job might be good. I just need something that takes less of my time and is less stress.

Cassidy-Sorry you puked, but also Yay! lol mmm fudge pops...

Mirolee-You are way too hard on yourself...I was a size 14, so you've got nothing on me! lol I can't wait to see your bump get huge!

Nikki-That's a good idea to stalk registries! Glad little girl is doing good! Can't wait to see her :)

Ashlee-I felt my first something at about 10 weeks. It was closest to a goldfish in my stomach...felt that a few more times over the course of a few weeks. Around 14 weeks I started feeling one of them ball up or something causing a slight lump. From then on I've been able to feel them move. Not distinguishable kicks necessarily, but I can tell when they are moving. It's hard to explain. I think they are starting to kick more now, but the movements are still so tiny it's hard to tell. I think they like to flip and stretch a lot though...feels so weird.

Amelia-I agree with the other girls, as long as it's well ventilated and you aren't doing it everyday I think coloring your hair is ok. I've had it done twice since being pregnant and have an apt next weekend. I have several grays popping up!


----------



## jury3

Oh and Amelia, I agree with the other girls...don't let the numbers worry you. They say not to base everything on your numbers. I had twins, mine should have been tripling, but it doubled like normal. Try to relax until the next u/s, that will tell you more accurate info than the numbers.

For the registry stuff, you can also google registry lists. I've gotten a few from different places that make lists based on what you actually need and are meant for first time moms.


----------



## VivianJean

I'm hanging on - but I'm so miserable. I've never felt like this before.

Boobs have stopped hurting now. 

My mother - she's an awful person sometimes, once when she was going through IVF (when I was 5 years old) came screaming out of her room and yelled at me that I was making too much noise and I made her lose the baby and that it was all my fault that I didn't have a baby brother or sister.

I've never forgotten the horror I felt and I feel it now pumping through my body.


----------



## Cowgirl07

I can't believe your own mother said that. I am sorry Amelia!


----------



## VivianJean

Neither can I. Even at that age I remember thinking... wait, mothers aren't supposed to say that.

She of course doesn't remember saying it. It's burned in my brain.


----------



## jury3

Amelia that's so horrible! I can't imagine how horrible that must've made you feel :hugs:


----------



## wavescrash

TTCaWee1 said:


> Nikki - can you still have sex once you start to dilate? Just curious lol

Yep you can. It can help bring on labor actually. I went into labor with my first immediately after having sex. Some doctors will even tell you the best way to get the baby out is the same way baby got in there (obviously sex lol.) Orgasm makes the uterus contract & semen works on the cervix to ripen it and all that fun stuff.


----------



## SmallTownGal

clynn11 said:


> Woke up from a dead sleep to puke my guts out :(

Aw, that sucks :( :hugs: Hope that goes away soon, for you!

----

Mirolee, I think you look great! :thumbup: (just like me, but with a smaller booty) PS: I love your night outfit, esp. the pants. :3

---

Wow, it's getting so close for you, Nikkie! Bags are packed! :happydance: (I'm the same way with packing - always be prepared, I say.):thumbup:

And yay for your latest bump pic!:thumbup:

---

Yay for your upcoming scan, Britt! How exciting! :happydance:

--

Amelia, I'm sending you lots of prayers and hugs and hoping for the best for you! [-o&lt;[-o&lt;:hugs::hugs: I'm sure you aren't being punished, although I know it feels that way to you! I'm sure you are just on a "desert road" that is leading you somewhere you need to be, even though it's difficult and the exact reasoning behind it is mysterious. The rain falls on the just and the unjust alike, and I'm sure you are offered grace and God is suffering with you in your strife. :hugs:

I'm so sorry you are having to go through all this without your DH there, and I'm sorry you are having to go through this at all! :(:hugs:

FX'd a whole bunch for your scan! [-o&lt;

And OMG, I just read what your mother said when she was going through IVF and that's just awful and so not true!!! I can't stress this enough, that it wasn't your fault and she had no right to say that to you! I'm so sorry this situation is making you relieve that horror! I just wish I could be there to hug you in person.

My dad has said some really messed up stuff to me in the past, along those kind of lines, so I know how you feel. For instance, my mom had a m/c before I was born, and my dad once said to me that she only had me out of guilt but didn't really want me, which is a total lie, and it worried me until I told my mom what he said and she refuted it (he said this sometime after they were divorced). My dad is a better person now (although not perfect), but he was seriously messed up in the past.

Like you, even at the time he said it (even though I was worried it might be true), I thought it was pretty messed up that he said it. WTF, parents, wtf.


----------



## HWPG

amelia, what a horrible thing for a mom to say!


----------



## goldstns

Amelia- that is horrible thing for her to say! I hope you know now its TOTALLY not true!

Rachel- yes, sex is still allowed and still good to have to induce labor (like waves said). However, I'd like her to cook a little longer... so I might avoid sex.


----------



## morganwhite7

Amelia- I agree. No wonder you said moving away from them was the best thing you ever did for yourself! 

Girls (since Nikki has me all excited!!) can we talk birth for a moment? Ik it's hard to imagine, so far off for some of us, but do you girls have any opinions formed yet?

Would you want to labor naturally/with epidural, CS/vaginal (water, home, hypno-birthing even?), sweeps or induction/natural, etc., etc.? I do know that, at least for myself, my choices won't be able to be set in stone until April when we know how things are progressing, and heck even up until labor, but I'd love to hear some opinions and get into the birthing discussion! 

I've always been such a planner and it sucks since after talking to our midwife I learned that not until I GO OVERDUE will we know how the birth plan will go. And even then, it may never work and I might need a RCS. For me, I'd love to have my water break at home early (I get that fantasy idea from my mother, she went into labor weeks early with every one of us, her water breaking on it's own) and to get to labor at home for a while. Until I can't take it anymore (like in the movies) and need rushed to the hospital, contracting in the backseat LOL. I'd love to get the first half out of the way without pain meds.. I've always wanted an epidural but love the idea of *feeling my legs* and being able to use a birthing ball, or be on all fours, to work with gravity to get baby out. Higher success rates for VBAC that way. 

I was told they will sweep membranes (in order to try their best to get me to go into labor on my own) at 38 weeks. And again every week until 41 weeks. From there, they WILL induce a VBAC and monitor baby VERY closely.. giving pitocin very slowly, hoping things progress. She said the only way they'll force a RCS on me is if I make NO progress for 8 hours, or if there are signs of the baby being in distress or uterine rupture.

Lots to think about.. at least for a VBAC.. I'd love to hear some input from everyone! 

and P.s. Marley must like me talking about getting her out, she's going wild acrobat style as I type! I love it! :cloud9:


----------



## asmcsm

Morgan my plan is to labor naturally. I want to avoid pitocin if possible because it makes contractions strong an more painful/stressful. I want to labor at home for a while, probably in my tub to help with pain. Then I'm planning on doing a water birth with my midwife at the hospital. I don't want an epidural, I don't like the idea of not being able to control my lower body. So if I need pain meds I will probably use IV meds. Of course, not all birthing plans go the way we want so we'll see what happens but that's what I'm hoping for


----------



## goldstns

Well birth has sure been on my mind... My DREAM BIRTH (even though its not often you have a "perfect" birth) is to go into labor on new years day and have Alia on New years day (first off I like the idea of a new years baby and I like that my doc is the doc on call)! I would want vag with epi (if needed, not opposed to it). I DON'T WHAT TO HAVE TO GET CUT DOWN THERE! I hope I don't have to get induced or a C-sec. I want to use the bath tub while laboring, but not have her while in there.


----------



## asmcsm

I too want to avoid an episiotomy, that's why I'm going to do perineal massage to try and prepare down there. Also I've read that the water birth helps reduce need for one. Fingers crossed!


----------



## VivianJean

I want a midwife and a doula - I'm considering home birth and certainly a birthing center. 

I don't want an epis - the clinical evidence for it was derived from studies in the 1950's which have been debunked. A lot of recent studies show that there is a greater chance of a bigger tear and complications with an epis so I'm going to respectfully tell the doc to go fuck him/herself if I end up in a hospital and with someone holding a scalpel anywhere near my vajayjay.

I don't want an epidural, or pic. I'd rather explore all non-medical induction methods - sweeps, massage, acupuncture, stretching before I go there for the reasons already mentioned - it's a slippery slope. Causes stronger harder more painful contractions which can cause distress to the baby :(

I'd love a water birth whether I'm in a birthing center or at home. 

I want skin to skin - I want the baby put on my chest immediately after birth - they can assess Apgar while he/she is there with me. 

I want to breast feed - if there is a need for the baby to be taken and nursed while I undergo some form of treatment I do not want the baby to be fed with a bottle because it can cause nipple confusion and nursing problems - I want a spoon to be used so I have the greatest chance of nursing naturally and without complications.

I don't want them to apply eye-cream on the baby. 

I want to be able to give him/her the first bath. 

That's where i am right now anyway. I've got another 7.5 months to keep reading and learning.


----------



## asmcsm

Amelia, sounds like you and I are pretty much on the same wavelength as far as birth plan goes.


----------



## asmcsm

Fairly certain that I'm going puke at work today :? I think this baby likes to torture me by making me feel my worst on days where we're short staffed and I absolutely can't call in to work. Zofran isn't cutting it today


----------



## brunettebimbo

Episiotomys are the devils work!!! I didn't want one but was given one anyway. Worst thing ever! It took 3 weeks to being ok enough not to be in pain on sitting and around 6-8 weeks to heal. I had 2 infections in that time. I can honestly say recovery was horrendous!


----------



## VivianJean

asmcsm said:


> Amelia, sounds like you and I are pretty much on the same wavelength as far as birth plan goes.

Yup.

I've been reading a bunch of birth stories to try to learn about what really happens... I mean you hear about options but you don't really learn about what the mean in a practical sense.

I've also been reading stories about women who really had to struggle against "dr's" recommendations and had to stand up for themselves in a hospital setting. It's helpful knowing what could be said and how to deal with it.

BB - that sounds rotten - I'm so sorry you had that happen to you. Hugs. Can I ask how it came to be that you didn't want it but you had it anyway?


----------



## Disneybaby26

I with you girls, as natural as possible!

In my perfect birth world I will labor at home as long as possible (we are only 15 mins from Yale New Haven where ill deliver). Really really hoping for no epidural (but hey, I've never been in labor). No epis, if I tear I tear. Ill be doing the massage as well.

I'm honestly more scared of an epidural tube oming out of my spine and a Foley catheter making me stay in bed (im a mover when im anxious and i think having to sit in bed will exacerbate that) than I am of natural child birth. It's going to hurt, I get it. I hate the way people look at you when you say you wanna go natural.


----------



## VivianJean

Disneybaby26 said:


> I with you girls, as natural as possible!
> 
> In my perfect birth world I will labor at home as long as possible (we are only 15 mins from Yale New Haven where ill deliver). Really really hoping for no epidural (but hey, I've never been in labor). No epis, if I tear I tear. Ill be doing the massage as well.
> 
> I'm honestly more scared of an epidural tube oming out of my spine and a Foley catheter making me stay in bed (im a mover when im ancious and i think having to sit in bed will exacerbate that) than I am of natural child birth. It's going to hurt, I get it. I hate the way people look at you when you say you wanna go natural.

I've had a spinal tap when I had meningitis which is the same as an epi in the sense that they stick a fucking enormous needle into your spine.

Once was enough.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Because in the UK Doctors pretty much do as they please. They needed to get Tristan out and just did it so I can't really complain.


----------



## Disneybaby26

My view at lunch- kinda obsessed with my bumpie today! ;)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## RobertRedford

ADORABLE bump, Kara!

I was with my friend during her labor, and it was difficult to see how little say she had. She is an acupuncturist and wanted her business partner to come and treat her during labor, but they said no. So, she went into the bathroom during contractions and needled herself. 
Her nurse explained it well though, she said if there is a chance, even a teeny tiny slight chance that the momma or baby will be in distress, it is their job to avoid any complications. So, that often means that they have to take over and go against birth plans.


----------



## HWPG

i have no idea about birth.... i used to think i knew just what i wanted, but now, not so much.
in my mind, i see my water breaking at work and my manager (or someone else) having to call OH (or his manager) and this frantic movie scene of me in a chair breathing, him racing to get the car and pull it up front, etc etc. (OH and i work at the same company, fyi).
my pain tolerance is low, i'm a pretty big wuss. i think i'd like to pretend to want to do a drug-free delivery, but in reality i probably wont. i like the idea of laboring in a water bath, or even on a bouncy ball, but again, me = big baby, so we'll see when we get there. i guess my plan is "go with what i can deal with". and i would prefer no "scalpel in my vajayjay". i'm not even sure OH wants to cut the cord.....! 
honestly, i just want to make it to 12 weeks at this point. or to my scan next week at 7 weeks. i'm scared every time i go the bathroom that there will be blood. so any current birth plan for me is on hold.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Kara that is so cute!
Mirolee-I have a potential plan but my pain tolerance is non existent lol.


----------



## asmcsm

Disneybaby26 said:


> I with you girls, as natural as possible!
> 
> In my perfect birth world I will labor at home as long as possible (we are only 15 mins from Yale New Haven where ill deliver). Really really hoping for no epidural (but hey, I've never been in labor). No epis, if I tear I tear. Ill be doing the massage as well.
> 
> I'm honestly more scared of an epidural tube oming out of my spine and a Foley catheter making me stay in bed (im a mover when im anxious and i think having to sit in bed will exacerbate that) than I am of natural child birth. It's going to hurt, I get it. I hate the way people look at you when you say you wanna go natural.

Yea, my uncle did that to me the other day on fb. Just because both his children's mothers gave in to an epidural he apparently thinks everyone will. Really pissed me off. And I'm the same way. I will be miserable if I had to be stuck in a bed the whole time. I don't like the idea of not being able to feel what's going on and not being able to trust my body doing it's thing. Plus, I want gravity to help do it's job, laying on your back the whole time makes the birth canal more compact which is only going to make it harder so I'd rather be able to move around and help baby move a little.



VivianJean said:


> asmcsm said:
> 
> 
> Amelia, sounds like you and I are pretty much on the same wavelength as far as birth plan goes.
> 
> Yup.
> 
> I've been reading a bunch of birth stories to try to learn about what really happens... I mean you hear about options but you don't really learn about what the mean in a practical sense.
> 
> I've also been reading stories about women who really had to struggle against "dr's" recommendations and had to stand up for themselves in a hospital setting. It's helpful knowing what could be said and how to deal with it.
> 
> BB - that sounds rotten - I'm so sorry you had that happen to you. Hugs. Can I ask how it came to be that you didn't want it but you had it anyway?Click to expand...

That was my fear, having a Dr. that insists on doing things that aren't necessarily needed because it's more convenient for them. I will still be in a hospital even with my water birth, but my goal with the midwife and doula is to avoid intervention if I can. Really hoping that baby doesn't try to come on the night that the Dr. is on call instead of one of the 2 midwives. 



brunettebimbo said:


> Episiotomys are the devils work!!! I didn't want one but was given one anyway. Worst thing ever! It took 3 weeks to being ok enough not to be in pain on sitting and around 6-8 weeks to heal. I had 2 infections in that time. I can honestly say recovery was horrendous!

 :hugs: so sorry they forced you to get one, that sounds awful!


----------



## asmcsm

Oh, I forgot that I'm also thinking I'm going to delay clamping the cord right away. I don't want to bank the cord blood so I'd rather baby got all the benefits of it.


----------



## goldstns

Oh Ill add that I want skin to skin asap and to breastfeed with no problems. Im ok with all the creams/shots/blood draws for Alia that the doc says she needs, I totally trust my OB and my pedi. I want at least DH to accompany Alia with first bath if I can't go.. if I feel up to it id like to go too. I am also having a Doula. I have one picked out and we are paying her and doing another meeting with her on Thursday. I believe we would have 1 more meeting with her before Alia comes... and then delivery and one meeting after Alia arrives. Have any of you looked into Doula's yet? What are they going for in your area? Ours is $700 and we might tip her $50 if we LOVE her or its a REALLY long labor. 

I talked with doc yesterday about what the hospital supplies... so I might pull a few things out of my bag...
nip cream
vag spray
diapers
wipes
baby butt cream
mommy pads

However I did add my own pillow, she said there pillows suck.


----------



## asmcsm

My coworker is a doula, she said she would do it for free for me so I kinda lucked out there.


----------



## morganwhite7

I ttly agree with holding off a few mins on the cord clamping, I've read great stuff about that.. and why not? Bc the docs want to hurry on with their day? We will wait a moment too :) DH still says he might pass out if he cuts the cord, but hopefully I can make him haha. If not we'll have other family in the room.

My mom is a doula so she, of course, will be mine! And for free! So excited.. I think it will be my mom, my sister, Aaron, and his mom........................ I am so mad about that last one.. She said well if your mom is in there why can't I be? And your sister too? She made a big deal and I told her with Jaxon she could be in there and now she won't let it go. I'm afraid if I tell her no she'll turn into even more of a beotch than before :/ Decisions, decisions.

I also want to use gravity as much as I can, as long as I don't need an epi or whatnot, I can use a ball or be on all fours. This is bc when trying for VBAC, you MUST have fetal monitors attached AT ALL TIMES.. Our MW emphasized that. So, sadly, a water birth is out of the question for us :/

I also don't want induced, but they won't allow me to go overdue or I'll need a RCS. So either I go into labor on my own, early, or they induce me at 40 weeks. And trust me, I'm not too happy about that. But also not wanting my uterus to rupture or to need another hellish CS.

Oh and girls can you explain to me about the episiotomy? Ik, after reading, that tearing naturally can heal faster- but IIIII want that extra stitch!! Is that real?! Lol just want to do whatever jacks up my hooha the least.. not like it'll look wonderful after either way lol.


----------



## TTCaWee1

So I haven't really set any birth plan into place. But here are my thoughts.....

If doc tells me that there is even the slightest chance this baby is too big or isn't engaging or is breech - c-section. I'm not playing around with laboring forever only to end up with a c-section anyways. 

If I have a vaginal birth I'd like to try to do it with just IV pain meds if I even need them. I have a very high pain tolerance and I can handle a lot of it. I woke up during hand surgery and felt every bit of it until they knocked me back out. I knew what my incision looked like before they took my cast off 2 weeks later bc I felt them make the incision. So that is by far "the worst pain I have ever felt in my life." I've had 5 surgeries on my hand along with nerve compression and having it reopened in the surgeons office to relieve pressure off the nerve. Oh and I walked around for 6 days with a bulging appendicitis and convinced them to discharge me after surgery lol. So yeah I can handle a lot of pain. What I can't handle is the possibility of my vagina being filleted open and not being able to pee or poop right. If I do have a vaginal birth I don't want DH down below my waist. I just don't think that's something he needs to see. I also want my sister in the room so she can photograph. 

I'm all for all the baby treatments they do right away bc I know it is all necessary. I think most places to skin to skin and breastfeeding right away, but those are both things I want done. I want baby to room in with us as much as possible even if we are exhausted. And I want to be discharged as soon as humanly possible. As a nurse, I will prob not make a good patient letting other nurses take "care" of me. I'd rather go home and take care of myself lol

Then, not part of a birth plan, but we want to have a "meet the baby" party about a month or so after birth. Like a cook out in our back yard or something. 

Oh and I plan to work up till delivery. Even if they cut me down to 8 hour shifts or make me do office type work. Our educator said that she can give me lots of projects that I can do on light duty. 

So that's where I'm at so far.


----------



## Cowgirl07

I wouldn't want my mil in there, if you don't want her it is your choice Morgan!!


----------



## morganwhite7

^Katrina so you think it's okay to say no to her but yes to my own mother/sister? I think so but she doesn't agree. I am just not as comfortable with her in there and don't want to be bullied into doing something I don't want to do.. esp when this birth is going to be a REALLY big deal after how awful it was last time. I want this one MY way. Haha

And Rachel I ttly agree with you- just keep in mind that you can't have more than 3 or 4 (obv I already have one strike, but no baby to keep) csections. I'm sure you know that.. But I am ONLY trying for VBAC because I may want 4 in case we don't make another girl haha. I want to stop at 3, or heck even 2 if it's a girl/boy, but I would be devastatedddd to be told I couldn't try again if I wanted to. Obv in your case it's different though. I would MUCHHH rather have a CS and just know that the baby will be a-okay, no worries. I am still debating it, the last thing I'd want is a complication all bc I wanted to try for VBAC, but that was a tough decision I had to make. And who knows how it will even end up


----------



## Cowgirl07

Yes. I wouldn't want my sister there but the point is for you to be comfortable. It is about you and the baby. If your not comfortable with her there don't do it. I don't think its worth it. She can wait outside. 
Of course this is from the girl who has never been pregnant.


----------



## HWPG

i will NOT be having either MIL in the room with me! no. nope. nada.
my mom didnt think she'd want to be in the room but then she was there during my nephew's delivery, and it sounds like at some point you're just like "whatev". i could go either way on my mom - maybe OH will have a stronger feeling about this.
my bff didnt even tell her family she went into the hospital. they didnt want people waiting - in the labor room or in the waiting room - so once she had the baby (like 2 days later and after a C-section), she finally called/texted them saying the baby was here. ha! she even told ME she was going to the hospital, but not her family! i think my OH thinks that is a great plan, buy i'm doubtful it will go down that way. i have a strong feeling my mom will be checking in every day.
i like the idea of a "meet the baby" visit - fortunately, Labor Day weekend is about 1 month past my EDD, so that will work out nicely! i am waiting for OH to tell his bio-mom about me - and we've gone back and forth about this, but i'm curious what you ladies think: his mom comes to visit us for 3 weeks at a time about once per year. he thinks that if he tells her, she'll want to come right about when the baby is born. i told him i think this is a BAD idea: we'll both be overwhelmed, tired, adjusting, irritated, etc - and really dont need his mom around. i think she should come visit more towards the end of my maternity leave, when we've at least got an idea of what means what as well as needing some extra help transitioning to daycare. OR she can come earlier in the year, when i'm pregnant, and then come again in 2015 when the baby is like 6 months or something. thoughts?


----------



## Cowgirl07

Mirolee-I don't think she needs to come right away, it will be hectic as it is. Give it time for mom dad and baby.


----------



## morganwhite7

Lol no I think you're right haha. And I just want my sister there since she feels responsible for what happened to Jaxon. When we had to take him off life support, it was because (but not really, God has a time for everything!!) she asked to hold him, since she hadn't gotten a chance yet. And everyone came and went during our hospital stay, but she stayed EVERY MINUTE for 14 days, bringing us whatever we desired, sleeping on the floor etc. She was/is so awesome. But yeah, she wanted to hold him and as soon as the nurse got him onto her chest his vitals plummeted and she just started sobbing saying "oh no, I didn't mean to" and whatnot. It was so, so awful. It was his time, had nothing to do with her.. in fact, I had just held him 20 minutes before with no problems. But she carries that with her and I feel like letting her watch another be born will let her know how much we love her and hopefully make her feel better seeing a birth instead of witnessing a death. If you know what I mean! 

I just can't wait. I want it to be so special. I just hope it goes according to plan!!! :)

Oh and I love the "meet the baby" party idea too. My mom is trying to convince me to save my baby shower until a week or two after she's born. She said it could help with post-partum depression (if that's an issue) and just be nice to get everyone together to meet/spoil her.

Mirolee- I agree, maybe while preggo so she can spoil you/babe and then once (s)he is a few months old to snuggle IRL.. but after you've had time to adjust :)


----------



## VivianJean

Um Morgan - fuck her. 

That's all I have to say. 

She's out. *kicks MIL out of birthing room*

"and stay out until Morgan tells you you can come back in"


----------



## asmcsm

I'm also planning to have DH, my mom and sister in there. And I also don't think anyone needs to be down in full view of my vag lol. I believe our hospital allows 4 people so with my doula that makes 4. No way in hell my MIL is coming in. I don't think I could handle her in there. I love her, but sometimes(especially with the help of pregnancy hormones) she just drives me batty.


----------



## VivianJean

My mother is going to want to come to help...

Augh.

I want her but I don't want all the damaging negative energy she brings. I really want this baby to be cocooned in the love that Pete and I have for it.


----------



## Cowgirl07

I think he went because she finally got to hold him, he knew that she loved him and was waiting for her. I am not that close with my sister and besides she would probably say the baby looks like an alien or something. I don't see kids in her future unless they are adopted. I was engaged at her age which is funny to think about. We are just different.


----------



## morganwhite7

Bahahahaha Amelia I wish you lived closer, we would be wonderful pals lol. Wish you could bring your "balls" to my delivery room too to tell her that haha, she's a scary one.

But I am growing a pair as we speak, gonna tell DH tonight I have changed my mind and see if he agrees or thinks she'll cause a fuss about it.

Katrina- My feelings EXACTLY! She was 110% dedicated to him and to us those 2 weeks. I believe it was meant to happen that way, and tell her everyday how thankful I am that she was so brave and did that for me. I could have never decided "when" was the right time to let him go (they said we needed to do it that day). She did it for me, and I am forever grateful for that.


----------



## TTCaWee1

Morgan - I say it's your choice and you have whoever you want in there. Don't feel pressured to have her in bc your mom is going to be in there. I wouldn't have my mil in there or my bio mom. I would have my step mom but I just want to limit it to DH and my sister for pics. 

Mirolee - my parents and my siblings are all coming for this baby's birth since we have no family in SC. My mom called shotty on our guest room and we were like NO. Flat out. There are some nice hotels right down the street. My parents (dad and stepmom) already said they are staying in a hotel bc we need time to figure it out on our own and don't need a bunch of parents jumping in the mix. They will prob be at the house all day but as far as sleeping, they will all be staying in a hotel. Or they can throw up a tent in my back yard lol. It sounds mean but in those first few weeks, I think we all need night time and our own private time to adjust. Now if they want to stay with us until birth, I'm cool with that but not once we come home. 

Honestly my dad and my stepmom wouldn't drive us nuts if they stayed with us the whole time but my mom is overbearing and I can't pick and choose. Plus my parents already said they are staying in a hotel so we can have our own time.


----------



## clynn11

Watching the business of being born now.

I plan to try for an all natural water birth at the hospital. No IVs, no interventions would be my ideal birth.

Kevin and my mom will most def. Be there. 2 of my sisters have said they want to be in there. And I think im going to ask MIL if she wants to be but I dont think she will.


----------



## asmcsm

Seriously Morgan, who gives a shit if her feeling are hurt that you don't want her in there with you. You've already had one traumatic birthing experience that didn't go the way you imagined it would. This is about you and you being comfortable and as stress free as possible. If she can't deal with that then she can piss off. It's not about her. It's about you, DH and that little one and what you want.


----------



## asmcsm

clynn11 said:


> Watching the business of being born now.
> 
> I plan to try for an all natural water birth at the hospital. No IVs, no interventions would be my ideal birth.
> 
> Kevin and my mom will most def. Be there. 2 of my sisters have said they want to be in there. And I think im going to ask MIL if she wants to be but I dont think she will.

Cassidy, I'm pretty sure St E's limits it to 4 people. Just a heads up. I've been meaning to watch Business of Being Born again for like the 4th time lol.


----------



## clynn11

I agree morgan. If you don't want her in there she shouldn't be in there. All it will do id add more stress for you and marley.


----------



## TTCaWee1

In my mind I've always thought that the gift of childbirth should be reserved for the baby's father. Then like in the movies, daddy gets to run out to the waiting room and yell "it's a girl!" And everyone gets to hug him and congratulate him. Then once your vagina is all closed back up all the family comes in and meets the baby. I just want it to be a bonding experience for me and DH and our baby. It's the start of our family and I don't want any interference from anyone else. As I'm typing this I'm thinking I may not want my sister in there. I haven't even asked her yet bc I'm not 100% sold on the idea.


----------



## TTCaWee1

We get to experience carrying the baby, I want DH to have his own experience with her first.


----------



## HWPG

ttc, i like that idea a lot!


----------



## asmcsm

I agree Rachel, it would be nice to have it just be DH and I but to be frank DH is probably going to be a little freaked out lol. And I'm a little worried about him passing out or something. He flat out said that if I had a c-section he doesn't think he could handle it. So my mom for sure will be there.When I was miscarrying and DH had to work she came over and made me food and cleaned and cleaned the litter boxes. Most likely my sister will be too. SHe was at her bf's birth so I know she can handle it.


----------



## morganwhite7

Haha thanks girls, you rock. I initially said "yes" only because Aaron's brother just had a little girl (she's 2 now) and apparently the babymama (she's left him since) said I DO NOT want her in here!!! I tend to agree with her feelings, MIL is great and all but really gets under my skin. So MIL asked me- "you're not gonna do what Dee did to me right?!" I just kind of turned red and said no..... Lol. So that's why I got stuck in this position. But DEF not gonna let it happen now. I agree, there's only one moment in your life where you give birth for the first time (not that Jaxon isn't still my baby, but I DO NOT remember even being told I was going to give birth, I just woke up and my belly was gone :/). I am not going to let someone step on me and my wishes :)

And Ashlee I forgot to say those pics of your DH icing cookies are presh!! Haha my DH helped me decorate the tree and I thought it was so cute. Men doing things like that melts my heart!! haha

And I agree, we carried them and felt their kicks for MONTHS.. the least we can do is let our OH have those first moments. Awwww I can't wait to admire him holding her, and I can't wait to see his face. I'm sure it'll be priceless!


----------



## asmcsm

LOL thanks Morgan, he was like"why are you snapping all the pics?" lol


----------



## clynn11

I have to have other people in the room. Kevin is not good with blood etc. He honestly gets pale and faint looking just talking about the birth lol.

Oh and kevin called baby a she last night!! Even though he wants a boy! I totally think this babe is a girl :)


----------



## HWPG

clynn, my OH is doing the same thing - he keeps referring to "her" or "she". so strange!


----------



## TTCaWee1

Lol yeah my DH is not good with blood or goo but he's going to have to deal with it lol. I'll make him watch some videos or something.


----------



## clynn11

Omg this movie is cracking me up.

'Fuck! Fuck! Just get me there. I cannot have another contraction in this taxi!!' Lmao.


----------



## RobertRedford

asmcsm said:


> LOL thanks Morgan, he was like"why are you snapping all the pics?" lol

he looked very concentrated and focused!


----------



## asmcsm

LOL Amanda he was getting pissed at the gingerbread men and stars because they were harder to frost. He did all the bells because they were the easiest haha.

Cassidy, Chad is the same lol. I don't think he could do it on his own in there. And I know exactly what part of the movie you're talking about LOL!

So, for Xmas I bought DH 2 books, Dude, You're Gonna Be A Dad and The baby Owner's Manual lol. Hopefully he'll actually take some time to read them.


----------



## goldstns

asmcsm said:


> LOL Amanda he was getting pissed at the gingerbread men and stars because they were harder to frost. He did all the bells because they were the easiest haha.
> 
> Cassidy, Chad is the same lol. I don't think he could do it on his own in there. And I know exactly what part of the movie you're talking about LOL!
> 
> So, for Xmas I bought DH 2 books, Dude, You're Gonna Be A Dad and The baby Owner's Manual lol. Hopefully he'll actually take some time to read them.

My DH read "Dude, youre going to be a dad"... he said it was REALLY good and informative!


----------



## goldstns

during the birth it will be DH and Doula. Then just me and DH when it is skin-to-skin (about an hour, DH will call family to tell them they can head over, Doula said she would go get us food). Then after that hour-ish... the family can come in.


----------



## VivianJean

goldstns said:


> during the birth it will be DH and Doula. Then just me and DH when it is skin-to-skin (about an hour, DH will call family to tell them they can head over, Doula said she would go get us food). Then after that hour-ish... the family can come in.

Love that.


----------



## Disneybaby26

Rachel- those were my thoughts exactly. I really just want it to be me and DH for the birth, I'm going to put my mom on the list of people just bc I feel like at some point I might just want my mom for comfort and then to leave lol. As far as pushing and the actual birth-it's me and DH.

Morgan-can you tell her you're only allowed to have 3 peeps? I can only have 3 on my list, that would be your mom, your sis, and DH. She has to understand how stressful this is going to be for you and that you don't want to add any stress and make it as special as possible. Obviously it's more comfortable to have your hooha out with your own mom instead of MIL!!

My MIL wouldn't even dare to ask-shed know my response.lol

Made my first big Preggo brain mistake yesterday. Transferred 2400$ for the holidays in the WRONG direction. Like from checking into savings instead of the reverse like I had intended. Overdrafted by 1500$ lol-sweet! Luckily I've had the account forever and never defaulted so they reversed it and waived the fee when I said through the tears "ummm, it's December and I'm pregnant, can I get a pass this time"...what a boob.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Kara-I am glad they were nice about it!


----------



## asmcsm

Disneybaby26 said:


> Made my first big Preggo brain mistake yesterday. Transferred 2400$ for the holidays in the WRONG direction. Like from checking into savings instead of the reverse like I had intended. Overdrafted by 1500$ lol-sweet! Luckily I've had the account forever and never defaulted so they reversed it and waived the fee when I said through the tears "ummm, it's December and I'm pregnant, can I get a pass this time"...what a boob.

Oh no!! At least the bank was cooperative. That sucks!



clynn11 said:


> Oh and kevin called a she last night!! Even though he wants a boy! I totally think this babe is a girl :)

Chad hasn't called it he or she yet, I think I've slipped up and said he a couple times even though I'm hoping for a girl and think it is one so don't know why lol. My grandma and mom have both been buying girl stuff. My grandma bought a couple baby blankets and sleepers and my mom bought this super soft owl blanket that has a lot of pink on it. She said that hopefully it's a girl but if not then I get a new owl blanket lol


----------



## morganwhite7

Kara- Grrreat idea!!' I'm ttly telling her I'm only allowed to have 3 ppl in there.. Which I don't think is true but an awesome idea to get her to shut up. Although I am 98% sure she'd ask a nurse since she'd be pissed.. I'd prob have to inform the whole staff of my shenanigans.. LOL. Jeez.. I swear..


----------



## TTCaWee1

Oh my Kara! At least they fixed it. 

Morgan you could tell her that they are limiting the number of people bc of the high risk of the vbac. Make up something that sounds official. 

Nikki - you aren't having family there with you for labor? 

I plan on having my parents in and out and maybe a close friend but I will reserve the right to boot them out. For the pushing and birth part I only want DH there.


----------



## VivianJean

Morgan - you mom is the Doula... she HAS to be there to coach you.

You MIL isn't serving a purpose other than stroking her own insecurity.

I think the 3 in the room only is a great idea. Tell the staff asap so they are all clued in...

Make a sign and hang it on the door. 

Your mom, as the Doula can enforce. She's your champion in this. She's there to fight the good fight when you don't have it in you anymore.

My MIL, I adore but she's a bad listener, sort of a space-cadet. I think I'd end up screaming at her. I'd almost rather have my SIL (Pete's younger sister) even tho she and I aren't close, she is sort of an earth mother. If we lived in NY there is a good chance I'd ask her to be involved.

I think I'm going to ask both her and MIL to come and decorate the nursery for me. They are both amazing artists (MIL is a painter and SIL is an amazing interior decorator - her website: https://www.nightwoodny.com) and I think it will be a great way to have them involved. Hopefully that'll placate everyone...


----------



## Cowgirl07

Looks awesome Amelia!


----------



## goldstns

TTCaWee1 said:


> Nikki - you aren't having family there with you for labor?

No, once Alia is born they can come. I don't need everyone's opinions and feeling like I need to take care of them. I am not good with so many people in my face when I am in pain or trying to focus. Plus I have no idea where to draw the line oh who can come... so I figured no one and then no one can be mad. Plus I want it to be personal between DH and I. I want him to know he is my number 1, not my mom or his mom. When I go into labor and have a change of heart they aren't far away and I can bring them in, but right now I think I want this to be an intimate time for DH and I.


----------



## wavescrash

Lol... I have totally different labor & delivery views than every last one of you on here. I don't know if it's because this isn't my first or something else. Definitely no offense to you ladies who want something different than me. I'm glad you've all researched it to know exactly what you want and hope you get all your plans fulfilled :)


----------



## TTCaWee1

Do share Amanda!!!


----------



## Cowgirl07

wss^^


----------



## Disneybaby26

Hmmm-just youtubed some breast pumping videos. Quite an eye-opener!! Lol, I didn't know it like super suctioned your nips like that, yikes!! Lol


----------



## wavescrash

I'm a-okay with laboring in the hospital instead of at home. I'm calmer at the hospital in the event that baby decides to come faster than I'm prepared for. I like to get to know my nurses throughout the day.

I've had pitocin both deliveries so far and didn't experience any of the common concerns that several ladies have mentioned here. I have no complaints against it. I've had an epidural twice and have no complaints there. With Hannah, I had my own little pump where I controlled how much or little of the meds I got. With her I had back labor and there was no way I was handling that pain on my own. With my first, I was afraid of the epidural so I asked for IV meds instead and that was far worse in my opinion. It made me so groggy, felt like I was on fire from the inside out, I felt like I couldn't breathe and it did nothing to take the edge off the pain. So I'm totally okay with an epidural.

I'm okay with pelvic exams starting during my 3rd trimester and during labor. I'm okay with an episiotomy if need be (I've had one and tore once and honestly didn't notice a difference in healing time or pain level.) I never once felt like I wasn't in control of my labor or delivery either time at my hospital with all these interventions.

My first delivery I had so many people in the room because I felt guilty kicking them out when it was "go time", last time it was just me and OH and my mom. This time I'm hoping it's just me and OH.

My hospital does immediate skin-to-skin (most hospitals do now anyway), has lactation consultants on hand at all times, lets me make the rules about who can come in and who can go out and they enforce it for you. I'm okay with whatever the standard vaccines are at birth. I'm okay with the hospital bathing her (after we transfer over to postnatal unit.)

The only thing I'm not okay with & unprepared for is a c-section. I know I've experienced a "regular" delivery twice so at least I have that but that's one of my favorite experiences about being pregnant is delivering my baby. I have a feeling this one's breech and because she's my last & it's completely different from all my previous pregnancies, I feel like the delivery is going to be different as well and she's going to wind up breech and I'll wind up needing a c-section lol.


----------



## morganwhite7

I agree about the pain med vs. epidural.. If you can't handle the pain then get an epi bc I've seen firsthand that IV meds suck and make you want to fall asleep (just gets you high) and that's the last thing I'd want while trying to enjoy the experience of birthing my child! Do you know she's breech or can you feel her feet down there more than w/ your other 2? Jaxon was breech, it was awful.. The lightening crotch was INTENSE.. Lol! 

Sounds like a great plan though.. I bet it is smart to get to know the nurses. Although the last thing id want is to be sent home, it's a 30 min drive, so I'll call beforehand to see if they think I sound ready haha. 

Oh and did your waters ever break at home? Jw if its common, my mom said it happened to her with all of us so I wonder if it will to me. I've also heard it can be bad for the cord or something.. Anyone know about that?


----------



## morganwhite7

And Kara yes pumps suck your nipples off! It took me at least 30 mins per side and they were numb by the time I finished!! Lol so I can't imagine how little gums will feel :/


----------



## wavescrash

morganwhite7 said:


> I agree about the pain med vs. epidural.. If you can't handle the pain then get an epi bc I've seen firsthand that IV meds suck and make you want to fall asleep (just gets you high) and that's the last thing I'd want while trying to enjoy the experience of birthing my child! Do you know she's breech or can you feel her feet down there more than w/ your other 2? Jaxon was breech, it was awful.. The lightening crotch was INTENSE.. Lol!
> 
> Sounds like a great plan though.. I bet it is smart to get to know the nurses. Although the last thing id want is to be sent home, it's a 30 min drive, so I'll call beforehand to see if they think I sound ready haha.
> 
> Oh and did your waters ever break at home? Jw if its common, my mom said it happened to her with all of us so I wonder if it will to me. I've also heard it can be bad for the cord or something.. Anyone know about that?

Regarding the epidural vs no epidural - if the pain gets to be too intense, it can actually slow down the laboring process. It gets to be too intense and you're struggling to deal with it on your own, you're stressed or worried or whatever you want to call it and it will slow your body down from progressing. There are many women who were adamant against an epidural but they weren't progressing. The pain got to be too intense so they finally "caved" and got the epi and were able to relax mentally, thus their body relaxed and progressed the rest of the way. Not guaranteed it will happen that way or any other, I know every single pregnancy, labor & delivery is different but whenever I see someone adamant against an epi, I try to encourage them to be open to the idea because it may actually help you. And if you get through the process without one, good for you too :) But I will always be okay with it and if I don't need one, then yay for me too lol. This time around I'm going to try & go as long as I can before getting the epidural and will hopefully just be able to get all the way through without it but I'm not holding out hope on that one lol.

I just wonder if she's breech because I've never had a breech baby lol. Just like I've never had an anterior placenta until now, never had placental lakes until now, probably have never had a breech baby until now too. Plus I don't feel any movement above my belly button and it's all down way low. Everyone I've talked to said that happened when their babies were breech but we'll see. I have an appointment next week so I'll ask if she can tell. I have a scan coming up soon to check the placental lakes, just need to make the appointment so I'm sure I'll find out then regardless.

And no, my water never broke at home. With Autumn, they broke it roughly 3 hours after I was admitted to L&D. With Hannah, I had a slow leak that caused me to be admitted but they had to break the other bag of waters in order for my labor to progress (I kept stalling out because nobody bothered to break that bag of waters, they were contemplating c-section until they got another opinion and THAT doc basically told them they were stupid for not realizing I'd had another bulging bag, waiting to be broken lol.) I'd imagine it could cause cord prolapse (having your water break at home) but I think it depends on a hundred different factors.



morganwhite7 said:


> And Kara yes pumps suck your nipples off! It took me at least 30 mins per side and they were numb by the time I finished!! Lol so I can't imagine how little gums will feel :/

LANOLIN WILL BE YOUR BEST FRIEND. Take a tube to the hospital. Accept the fact that you will likely have chapped, cracked and bleeding nipples to start out and that will in turn cause your baby to either drool, spit up or poop out some bloody-looking "stuff" but that's just because they ingested the blood from your nipples. A nipple shield was a life saver for me but we also had latch issues that I never got help with.


----------



## VivianJean

This made me snort with laughter.

https://www.scarymommy.com/reasons-..._medium=referral&utm_campaign=crowdignite.com


----------



## clynn11

I love how different we all can be with our views but still so supportive for one another :hugs:

I'm SO exhausted. I slept 10 hours last night, stayed up for 5 1/2 hours then took a 3 hour nap! Just woke up again lol. Dh is getting me tortilla soup from his mom's house. Mmmm.


----------



## clynn11

And cant believe im creeping around on 7 weeks!!! 9 sleeps until our u/s!! 4 of those sleeps ill be in disneyland. :)


----------



## VivianJean

I'm sad - i have a gorgeous dress from J Crew that I bought and never wore and now I don't think it's going to fit ... DH suggested keeping it (it still has tags on it) as my "after the baby goal dress".

Thoughts?

It's so beautiful but it's cut so cleanly that I can't have lumps and bumps.

I do like a goal... I'm already thinking about what I'm going to do to get in shap after this... pretty sure DH is going to be very supportive with looking after babs while I work out because he knows how miserable I am when I feel lumpy.


----------



## morganwhite7

I agree with the "goal" dress idea. I have a super snug body dress from Banana Republic that I got into post-baby (after I'd lost all my weight), tried it on for church Sunday and it deffff doesn't fit anymore with this bump.. like at alllll. Haha. So we were selling a bunch of our old stuff to a resale shop (DH went from a medium to a large, poor baby can't get over it, he had to get rid of almost everything) and I decided I'd keep it instead as a target goal for when I'm postpartum. It's a grande idea. 

I saw in an article in a Fit Pregnancy mag in OB waiting room last week.. it said in HUGE letters: When you are looking at the scale every week- "REPEAT AFTER ME: It's NOT me, it's the BABY!" All you can do now is be healthy. Save P90X for your MILF days ;) (I can't wait to get back into shape, it will feel soooo good! P90X is my savior.. it has worked WONDERS for me in the past) Just gotta wait 9 months.. Lol once your bumpie comes along, you'll embrace being a fattie. I wear skinny belts above my bump with all of my dresses and over-sized sweaters, helps it look more rounded so that I have proof that I don't just eat like a cow for no reason. 

OMG speaking of eating... Idk what kind of craving you girls have (do share! I don't think I've heard many!!) but I found my #1 snack! Okay first off, I HATE pickles, but this is really good, my mom's "recipe" she used to make it when we got home from school for a quick snack. People at my work look at me like I'm crazy when I'm making it, but it's soooo goooood. Strongly recommend. 

-Layer thinly sliced salami in a row, overlapping them, so they're in a line. I go from one side of the plate to another. Will use like 12-15 slices lol. 

-Mix up a dollop of Philly cream cheese and Ranch mix (not dressing, the concentrated mix in a packet, used for veggie dip etc.) This will make a delicious ranch spread. Slather it across your line of salami, in the middle. 

-Place SWEET PICKLES in a line on top of the cream cheese and salami, roll it all up, and slice into segments! (Will make like 7/8 little roll-ups) Et voila! 

They would be great for a party tray too, with toothpicks in each one. But I looove them for a quick (I want to say healthy lol) snack at work. SOOOO yum. I swear. Lol


----------



## Disneybaby26

That sounds yum! I really crave nothing, I wish I did!! Lol

The other night DH was like what do ou want? Ill go get you anything!! I saner him to the store...for a bag of Caesar salad LOL. Preggo fail.


----------



## morganwhite7

I'm sorry lol I just had to post this... BEST CAESAR dressing EVER. 

DH and I have grilled chicken caesar salads with mushrooms and mozzarella like twice a week bc this stuff is so frickin good! (you can get it at Walmart, anywhere really I think) Lol also highly recommend :)

https://www.cardinissaladdressing.com/products/product/14/cardinis-original-caesar-dressing

Omg I'm craving one now too.. deffo stoppin by the store for some romaine on the way home. Nom nom nom.


----------



## HWPG

i am just hungry all the time. i will eat almost anything - no cravings or aversions yet.


----------



## morganwhite7

I only have "cravings" when I'm HUNGRY. Like I was just craving a caesar and STEAK (I crave red meat when I'm hungry.. idk why) and then I went and made a bowl of oatmeal, hot preggo tea, and a clementine and I'm perfectly fine again. Will be full for a few hours at least lol. I just have to shove healthy food down my throat before I give in to sweets and other stuff (Sour Patches I crave at nighttime..). I find when I let myself get really hungry is when I end up eating bad because I waited so long. Like lastnight we were going to make paninis with good stuff, but DH waited too long and I said OK I'm STARVED- go get me a Whopper. Lol. Not smart.


----------



## asmcsm

I don't really have cravings, but I could eat oranges all day. They are my go to snack right now. 

Ugh I had the worst gas pains all night and could not sleep. Completely miserable


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

I am SO SO pissed right now. The day I found out I was pregnant, I was pretty much in a panic. I found out 20 minutes before I went to work. I called my Mom at home but couldn't reach her, So in the privacy of the bathroom, I told my direct coworker. I begged her (and asked) like 100 times to PLEASE not tell anyone and I wanted my Boss to hear the first time from me. So just last week she told me that another coworker was interested in buying my treadmill off of me ( I need to get rid of it to make space for the baby's room) and so I sold it to him. Well today another guy comes up to me at work and whispers "Congrats!" and i was like "uhhh.." and he said "Oh i know it's a secret" and i said "who told you?" and he said "danny (the guy who bought the treadmill) he said you were making room for a baby"

UHHH. I didn't tell Danny anything, so I know my coworker did. Now I know when you tell someone there is a chance it will get out, but we are pretty close and I know A LOT of stuff about her (like how she's cheating on her husband) and I don't go around running my mouth. I just really don't get why it's SO HARD for people to keep their damn mouth shut!!!! I know if I say something to her she will just lie, so instead I posted a vague post on facebook that I KNOW she will know is about her. I don't want to start work drama but I want her to know that I KNOW she's telling people. Luckily I am telling my boss tomorrow (if she doesn't already know)


----------



## TTCaWee1

Oh Britt that would piss me off too. Actually the same thing happened to me. I told a coworker who was also TTC so we would compare notes, tests, etc. She swore she wouldn't tell anyone but did anyways bc they were HER close friend. I flat out told her it was my news to share and not tell people. She did the same thing after we looked with the ultrasound. She went around telling people that it was a girl based off what she saw. Luckily I found out about that the day before my scan so I just let it go.


----------



## RobertRedford

maternity clothes sale on gilt! 
https://www.gilt.com/sale/children/pinkblush-maternity

loving the sheer chevron tops and the knit sweaters.

https://www.gilt.com/sale/children/...kblush-maternity-print-sheer-maternity-blouse

https://www.gilt.com/sale/children/...77-pinkblush-maternity-knit-maternity-sweater


----------



## VivianJean

Still can't see much but doc thought she saw the start of something inside.

Pete was with me and he is so so so happy!

Next US next friday.

Still no MS but general feeling of "meh" in the morning. Very very very thirsty.

Boobs not sore really at all most of the time. Some pain now and then. My midwife friend back home told me to stop stressing. I'm following her instructions.
 



Attached Files:







IMAG2977.jpg
File size: 19.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## morganwhite7

Yeah Britt I ttly feel ya on that one... rude and inconsiderate beotch!!! Lol. Good thing you're 12 weeks, but omg. Some people just haaaaaave to have something to talk about, something that makes them feel special.. And obviously she said "shh, it's a secret" to him or he wouldn't have said that. Rude, rude, rude.. I would tell her when you went to tell your boss, he and 2 other ppl ALREADY knew and she ruined your big reveal and make her feel really bad for spilling YOUR BEANS. Sorry hun, I wanna kick her for you :/

AMELIA!!! YOU HAVE A BEAN! D'awwww... at 6 weeks we couldn't see a fetal pole either, but by 6+5 we could. You'd be surprised at how much they grow in a week. FX'd you can go see its little heartbeat next week :) <3 SO exciting!!


----------



## TTCaWee1

Yay Amelia! I agree, stop stressing, enjoy your visit with DH! 

Did they do vag probe or trans abdominal?

Do y'all know when we should do meet and greet with a pediatrician? I got a recommendation from the peds ED attending but I'm not sure when to call...


----------



## Disneybaby26

Britt- that totally sucks, I'm sorry. Id definitely say something to her about how you keep her stuff a secret and he should pay you the same respect. Please be veryyyy careful about what you put on Facebook/in writing at work. I have to fire people for things like that even if its not necessarily "mean" but pointed towards a co-worker.

Amelia-yay!! Great news mama!! I like your friends advice too! :)


----------



## Disneybaby26

TTCaWee1 said:


> Yay Amelia! I agree, stop stressing, enjoy your visit with DH!
> 
> Did they do vag probe or trans abdominal?
> 
> Do y'all know when we should do meet and greet with a pediatrician? I got a recommendation from the peds ED attending but I'm not sure when to call...

Good question! I have one in mind but don't know if they take my insurance!


----------



## TTCaWee1

Oh yeah! I have to add that I found pasteurized goat cheese and feta cheese today!!! I'm so excited! I wish I would've looked 20 weeks ago lol. I'm going to make me a delish salad with goat cheese and raspberry vinaigrette! Then I'm going to bake some cookies from scratch! I'm in a baking/eating mood lol


----------



## wavescrash

Yay Amelia. See!! In spite of your fears of slow-increasing numbers, your bean is growing beautifully! Can't wait for your next US update!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Thanks ladies. It pisses me off SO SO much. I just don't understand why after I asked her 100x to please not say anything, she clearly told several people. I will be SO pissed if my boss already knows.

And Kara- My facebook is private and I didn't do it at work or on a work computer. We are friends on facebook. It literally just said "really have to laugh at how secrets NEVER stay secrets. really Pissed" or something like that. I know she saw it at lunch because when I came back in she immediately started making small talk and I could tell by the look on her face. She was seeing if i'd say something. I'm not going to fight with her, but i'm so disappointed. I know once my boss knows tomorrow, she'll go shouting it from the rooftops. UGHHHHHH.


----------



## VivianJean

Thanks girls. I'm feeling much better.

It was vag not abdominal... and I have a tilted uterus (it's literally back to front) so abdominal won't even be useful for quite some time.

Britt - that's bullshit and I'd punch her in the boob. I would. I'm not even kidding. I have a mean right jab. You can borrow it anytime you want. I've busted ribs and lips before.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

LOL Thanks Amelia!!

And congrats on your scan today! Sounds like everything is good~! I would have responded earlier,but i've been in my own little cloud of rage for awhile.


----------



## morganwhite7

Rach- "I'm in a baking/*eating mood*" LOLOL me too, always!

And yay for pasteurized cheeses... I wonder if they make pasteurized Brie..


----------



## goldstns

Not that there is a standard to when to meet your Ped... I met mine 2 months before (I met mine Oct 30th... due Jan 5th)


----------



## VivianJean

Found this:

https://mashable.com/2013/06/13/weespring/

Comprehensive social review site for baby products!


----------



## goldstns

pain med vs. epi.... what I was told my by birthing coach was that if you plan to do no epi she recommended trying pain meds if you need them, but if you plan to do an epi then just do it and skip the pain meds.


----------



## goldstns

I believe my plug has come out!! It doesn't mean anything besides that I am dilated (which we knew). Im getting more pressure on the pelvic bone and more braxton hicks. Im excited my body is naturally knowing what is going on. I am excited to meet Alia, however I hope she waits until Jan. I have a little more house work to do until then. I believe I have a US next week to better pick an induction date if needed.

we are currently finishing our basement to give my mom an "apartment" down there. We are giving her a bed room, full bathroom and a living room. She will still use our entrance and kitchen, but it will give her and us some space. Anyways, today all the dry wall went up. Also, today the carpet guy is coming to quote and order us carpet to put in the week between xmas/new years. All that is left is mud/tape/texture walls, paint walls, tile bathroom and put in a toilet/vanity by new years. I know it sounds like a lot, but for us it isn't too bad. We have a professional doing the mud/tape/texture and carpet. My mom loves (and is fast) at painting. DH is good at tiling because we have done it soo much! So we are getting close.... would like Alia to just wait until we are done with that before she shows though!


----------



## VivianJean

goldstns said:


> I believe my plug has come out!! It doesn't mean anything besides that I am dilated (which we knew). Im getting more pressure on the pelvic bone and more braxton hicks. Im excited my body is naturally knowing what is going on. I am excited to meet Alia, however I hope she waits until Jan. I have a little more house work to do until then. I believe I have a US next week to better pick an induction date if needed.
> 
> we are currently finishing our basement to give my mom an "apartment" down there. We are giving her a bed room, full bathroom and a living room. She will still use our entrance and kitchen, but it will give her and us some space. Anyways, today all the dry wall went up. Also, today the carpet guy is coming to quote and order us carpet to put in the week between xmas/new years. All that is left is mud/tape/texture walls, paint walls, tile bathroom and put in a toilet/vanity by new years. I know it sounds like a lot, but for us it isn't too bad. We have a professional doing the mud/tape/texture and carpet. My mom loves (and is fast) at painting. DH is good at tiling because we have done it soo much! So we are getting close.... would like Alia to just wait until we are done with that before she shows though!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Disneybaby26

goldstns said:


> I believe my plug has come out!! It doesn't mean anything besides that I am dilated (which we knew). Im getting more pressure on the pelvic bone and more braxton hicks. Im excited my body is naturally knowing what is going on. I am excited to meet Alia, however I hope she waits until Jan. I have a little more house work to do until then. I believe I have a US next week to better pick an induction date if needed.
> 
> we are currently finishing our basement to give my mom an "apartment" down there. We are giving her a bed room, full bathroom and a living room. She will still use our entrance and kitchen, but it will give her and us some space. Anyways, today all the dry wall went up. Also, today the carpet guy is coming to quote and order us carpet to put in the week between xmas/new years. All that is left is mud/tape/texture walls, paint walls, tile bathroom and put in a toilet/vanity by new years. I know it sounds like a lot, but for us it isn't too bad. We have a professional doing the mud/tape/texture and carpet. My mom loves (and is fast) at painting. DH is good at tiling because we have done it soo much! So we are getting close.... would like Alia to just wait until we are done with that before she shows though!

Yay!...I need to know what the entails or what led you to believe that, incase I ever come unplugged :)

Morgan- they deffo make pasteurized Brie- I made my apps with it last week! Yum!


----------



## goldstns

Disneybaby26 said:


> Yay!...I need to know what the entails or what led you to believe that, incase I ever come unplugged :)

Well, its very mucous-y and had a tint of blood/brown in it. Plus since I know I am dilated (which is why it comes out) and OB was messing around in there ... I think she encouraged it to come out. Iv been a bit wet this whole pregnancy but not mucous-y like EWCM (like it looked like).


----------



## Disneybaby26

Thank you, I pictured it like a rubber stopper, comfortingly know that's not the case!! Lol


----------



## HWPG

In some part of my "I have no idea what to expect pre grown up brain", I thought that since a plug formed and you don't get a period, you don't get any cm/moisture down there. Boy was I wrong.


----------



## TTCaWee1

Oh just wait Mirolee...it gets worse lol


----------



## clynn11

Happy 27 weeks Amanda!!!


----------



## Disneybaby26

TTCaWee1 said:


> Oh just wait Mirolee...it gets worse lol

Definitely! I started wearing liners the other day, I thought I didn't need that crap!!


----------



## goldstns

I miss Emily... anyone see a FB update from her?


----------



## clynn11

Here's her most recent on FB :)
 



Attached Files:







1472766_10202808635488068_1469942541_n.jpg
File size: 42.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## TTCaWee1

Aww how cute!!


----------



## asmcsm

For anyone that was planning to do te perineal massage, I found a description of how to do it here:

https://www.childbirth.org/articles/massage.html


----------



## wavescrash

Today started the 3rd trimester, thank goodness! Only 3 more months to go :)

https://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y241/ohhhcopter/3rdPregnancy/5.jpg
Took this to see just how low she is lol. My bump starts lower than I'm allowed to show.

https://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y241/ohhhcopter/3rdPregnancy/trimestercomparison.jpg
Growth comparison - start of first, second & third trimesters.

https://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y241/ohhhcopter/3rdPregnancy/27weekscomparison.jpg
Comparing 27 weeks with each of my 3 pregnancies from left to right.

https://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y241/ohhhcopter/3rdPregnancy/25and27weeks.jpg
Growth in the last couple of weeks - left is 25 weeks, right is 27 weeks.


----------



## clynn11

Leah is definitely growing fast Amanda!! And you are carrying SO LOW it's craaaazaaay!


----------



## clynn11

My work extended our closing hours from 9 to 10. So horrible!! I do not want to be stuck here until 10 at night 4 nights a week!!


----------



## wavescrash

clynn11 said:


> Leah is definitely growing fast Amanda!! And you are carrying SO LOW it's craaaazaaay!

I know, right? This bump is so low, I don't even think the pictures do it justice compared to how it feels lol.

And regarding working later, I feel you. Normally we're open until 10pm but all this week we were open until 11 and next week, we're open until midnight. Next Saturday (not this weekend but the following) we open at 7am instead of our usual 8am. It's ridiculous.


----------



## clynn11

It sucks! I honestly don't even know why they extended them. They're losing money. Our busy hours are in the morning/day time. We are SO SLOW it's ridiculous. Haven't had a customer in at least an hour in here which makes it drag by even more!!!

When did you guys start getting little pooches? I swear my belly is sticking out more and more every day. And i've had FOUR family members tell me they think i'm having twins. WTF whyyyy?! Obviously I would be happy no matter what, but twins is NOT something we are prepared for or expecting lol. I'm sure there will just be one bean in there but the thought of getting two the first time is a bit intimidating. Can't wait for my scan. December 20th!! 8 weeks exactly :)

Hubby brought me chicken and rice (french onion flavored recipe he found a while ago, super easy to make). And I CANNOT eat it :( All I smell is onions and it tastes extremely funky. At least the cheesy bread and asparagus will hold me over until i'm off work.


----------



## asmcsm

Could be that the chicken is making you not want to eat it. I had major aversion to chicken up until this week. Actually pretty much all meat except steak, but chicken was the worst.

And is your pooch still soft right now? Could be bloat, I was super bloated 7 weeks. Also, if you've been constipated that makes you more bloated too. Lol I'm imagining Kevin's face if you guy saw twins on your ultrasound and it's cracking me up.


----------



## clynn11

The chicken wasn't tasting too good either, but it was some flavoring in the sauce that made it where I couldn't eat it. Had an aftertaste of rubbing alcohol!! Lol

Idk, it's pretty hard. It's not really my belly, but low low- like right above my crotch lol. Just that little area keeps sticking out more and more.

Luckily constipation hasn't been TOO bad. I'm backed up some days but have had no issues going. Just don't go as often as I used to! Lol


----------



## SmallTownGal

Great bump pics, ladies!:thumbup:

Aw, the little Santa hat on Emily's baby is so cute! :xmas12: He's a cute lil' feller.:awww:


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Cassidy- My aversions got so bad that the only thing I could eat was pudding and apple sauce. It was the absolute worst and frustrating thing ever. I felt like I wanted to eat but almost everything made me gag. I still have not thrown up but i've lost over 7 lbs from my aversions and just not being able to eat. I can't wait until it's gone (it feels like it's on it's way out) so I can start ENJOYING this. lol


----------



## morganwhite7

Guys on that photo Emily had a caption underneath that said something like "Time lapse: 2 seconds" So cute haha he just konked out! What a little ham :)

And oh my Cass I might need that recipe if it's easy.. Sounds like something that would be good to reheat at work. What a nice hubbs. And sorry you guys are working later hours and are slow too :/ Do you plan on quitting for a while after baby?

Waves- I loooove that picture, your photography always looks so awesome.. So low too, jeesh. I cannotttt believe you are 27 weeks, omg, she will be here before you know it!! Any more movement lately? I've been feeling movement everyday pretty frequently, but nowhere near as distinct as w/ Jaxon.. I hope it's not like this always 

Oh and my hubby found his Canon Rebel from high school photography in his dads basement and brought it home to me... like "LOOK! This is what you wanted!!" Ummmm only to find out it's a FILM SLR...... Lol so any tips you've got would be appreciated. But thinking I may just put the digital one on my registry.. I mean is is like the #1 thing besides diapers that we need.. pretty set on everything else.


----------



## MrsAmk

Morgan, Bambo Nature diapers are on Zulily today!


----------



## morganwhite7

Ooh thanks Molly I'll look into it.. never used Zulily but ik they have great deals!

Speaking of clothies, what are the softest/best absorbing brand? Anyone know? Before I buy I want to make sure we've invested in the best, last thing I want is to buy a bunch and end up not using them and needing disposables, which we'd need to buy.


----------



## wavescrash

morganwhite7 said:


> Waves- I loooove that picture, your photography always looks so awesome.. So low too, jeesh. I cannotttt believe you are 27 weeks, omg, she will be here before you know it!! Any more movement lately? I've been feeling movement everyday pretty frequently, but nowhere near as distinct as w/ Jaxon.. I hope it's not like this always
> 
> Oh and my hubby found his Canon Rebel from high school photography in his dads basement and brought it home to me... like "LOOK! This is what you wanted!!" Ummmm only to find out it's a FILM SLR...... Lol so any tips you've got would be appreciated. But thinking I may just put the digital one on my registry.. I mean is is like the #1 thing besides diapers that we need.. pretty set on everything else.

Thanks :)

I've been feeling a little bit more movement but nothing consistent or frequent or that hard. Film I have no idea about unfortunately :( If you can get a digital off your registry, I say go for it!!


----------



## HWPG

i'm grumpy today. i feel like everyone around me is stupid, and saying stupid blanket statements. 
and i'm constantly hungry. like stomach growling hungry. 
and i have ADD. i have my experiemnt planned but now i'm shopping on crazy8. 
and i'm scared for my scan next week.


----------



## morganwhite7

You've got the preggo brain- there's a symptom Mirolee! 

I always feel like it's hard to focus on things, anything, but baby/pregnancy. It's hard to stay on task, and YES, somedays- everyone bothers me lol. Keep snackin on good stuff.. I've got a whole bin of cottage cheese in the fridge and snacking on peanuts all day. You've got a good excuse ;)

Although idk if you can snack while doing lab work.. didn't think of that :/

So excited for your scan.. All is well.. All is well. No bleeding, no cramping.. just like you said love! It will make you feel great to see that little sac and HB, you'll be able to put yourself into this 110%. Try and keep a positive 'tude til then.. 5 days to go (if you round down ;))!!!

Waves- I think I remember seeing an electronics section in Target (that's where I made my registry).. do you think that have a Rebel or something nice? I just need a beginner DSLR camera that works well but isn't too confusing. I want to learn how to focus them like you do.. and would love a panoramic lens even though ik they're outrageously priced. Might have to hit up CL or Ebay for that.


----------



## MrsAmk

morganwhite7 said:


> Ooh thanks Molly I'll look into it.. never used Zulily but ik they have great deals!
> 
> Speaking of clothies, what are the softest/best absorbing brand? Anyone know? Before I buy I want to make sure we've invested in the best, last thing I want is to buy a bunch and end up not using them and needing disposables, which we'd need to buy.

Whoops, the ones on Zulily today are disposables. Free of any chemicals, etc. Even though we are cloth diapering, I want to have disposables on hand for travel or emergencies, etc. 

As far as the clothies, I bought a lot of BumGenious pockets and all in ones, and some Thirsties as well. I have bamboo and hemp inserts. I buy most all mine from kellyscloset.com. They always have sales and send you free diapers when you spend a certain amount. I obviously dont have experience with them yet, but have asked a million questions and read a ton. Hemp is supposed to be awesome for absorption as an overnight insert into pocket diapers! :thumbup:


----------



## MrsAmk

Oh and Zulily...you must sign up! Every morning at 8am sharp I'm on there seeing whats new for the day lol.


----------



## morganwhite7

Haha I have a Nomorack login, I love their deals too, but it's just clothes haha.

We have 250+ newborn diapers (with cord cut-outs) that we had for Jaxon.. so will probably just use those until they're gone.. Also disposables for nights once they get older (I hear clothies can leak if they're sitting in them too long..) but thank you for your recommendation.. I have only been recommended BumGenius and Thirsties as well! Now to pick between the AIO's, 4.0's or Elementals (organic)... jeeesh. Lol. I think we're going to ask for mostly diapers and wipes at my work shower, then little outfits and whatnot at my family/friends shower. How lucky are you though, ik you have everything mostly ready for a boy so you won't need much! Are you going to keep Silas' room decorated the same for this baby? Oh and have you decided on Gabriel?! I want to add baby names to the front page :)


----------



## morganwhite7

Dang it.. I just went back through a gazillion pages of names and can't find Julie's or the correct spelling of Kara's.. 

So will you girls post your names if you have chosen? I have what I could remember on the front page already, but a few are missing middle names and I may have spelled Makenna wrong :/ I tried so hard but there are a thousand pages lol..


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Well ladies, I had my review today and it went awesome. Best review I've had in a long time. I also told them about baby! Well.. sort of...lol I said "I've got something I want to tell---" and my bosses boss yelled out "CONGRATS!!!!" LOL. I guess he figured that there wasn't anything else i'd be saying. It was a really nice moment. They both seemed genuinely happy for me. I assured them it wouldn't affect my work and that i'd be back after baby. So all in all, it's been a great day so far!


----------



## wavescrash

Aw yay that's a relief, I'm sure. Congrats :)


----------



## wavescrash

OH had an interview today for an inventory company. He used to do inventory at this other company (RGIS) and this was an interview for their "competitor" (PICS.) The guy interviewing him is actually someone he used to work with at RGIS. He said he knows how great OH is at the job so he would do his best to make sure he gets full-time hours (this guy is a district manager for PICS, they're not doing full-time at the moment.) Starting pay is $12/hour but they do a 30-day review in which you get your pay bumped up if you're good at your job and he said he knows OH's real good so he thinks he'll get bumped up to $14-15/hour easily. He said top counters are at $16/hour and OH could likely get there with time.

He'd work there Friday, Saturday, Sunday, Monday & Tuesday which means he can do Target on Wednesday and Thursday. He's going to do both jobs for a little while, a month or so, to see if we need him at Target still or if he can quit Target entirely and have at least 2 days off a week. I can go down to part-time hours at Target, evenings, thank GOODNESS. He'll start the beginning of January.

Apparently his old company (RGIS) is falling apart. This other company, PICS, has taken over a lot of their clients/stores that they inventory. They do things completely different and are far better at it which is why they're taking over so many clients. They expect RGIS will no longer exist in the next 2 years. Thank god I saw their post on Craigslist. Thank god OH knew this guy from before.

The only thing that scares me is that inventory season is only for several months. OH said they have clients ALL over the place though so there's always work. I just know that hours eventually slow down. Giant Eagle (grocery store chain) starts their inventory in January and I wanna say most of the inventory goes through April and then it starts slowing down. But OH said the guy told him they have stores all over and he'll make sure he gets full-time hours but then again, he can always still try to find an evening serving job or something.

The goal is to make rent, pay bills, put food on the table and have money to save/for extras and not have to constantly have a baby-sitter for the kids. The ideal situation is for me to stay home with them but until he gets a "real" full-time job, I don't see that happening but that's okay. 

Now we have roughly 2 hours until we sign the lease & get our keys. Hoping to paint the apartment tonight so that the fumes can air out before Hannah gets there and it dries before we move furniture in.


----------



## TTCaWee1

Yay waves that's so exciting! 

Britt - glad it went well!


----------



## asmcsm

Glad your bosses took the news well Britt!

Amanda, good luck to your OH sounds like that new job would help a lot. And yay for new apartment!

AFM, 13 1/2 weeks, woke up and was a little worried because I hadn't felt sick all night or gotten up to pee or had back aches or gas, then as soon as I get up and out of bed straight to the toilet I went to throw up. Unfortunately didn't get a chance to empty my bladder beforehand so the violent heaving lead to me peeing a little. Vomiting and peeing yourself, oh pregnancy is so glamorous...


----------



## wavescrash

Thanks ladies.

LOL Ashlee - just wait until the snissing starts. I'm so terrified to sneeze whenever I'm at work because I've totally snissed there once already this pregnancy.


----------



## morganwhite7

Bahahaha Ashlee I have ttly done that like ten times this AND last pregnancy!! Haha ikr... and sooo it begins, motherhood ain't purty lol ;)

Waves- That's soo, so awesome!! What a relief! My DH is waiting for a call back for a 2nd interview at a car mega mall right down the street from where we live, so I hope he gets his job too! His brother is a car salesman there and we know the family who owns it well, so I hope those both work in his favor too lol. Oh and they are letting you paint your apartment?? LUCKY! Ours is already coffee colored (thank God, I just hate plain walls, it adds a splash of elegance to the little shit-hole lol) but I asked about painting for baby or whatnot and landlady said noooo way. That's awesome though. I bet you are feeling wonderful right about now. By the time you really get settled in, in a month or so, you can start nesting your heart out and she'll be here not soon after that! So exciting!

LOL @ "snissing".. yes that and during extreme laughter.. it is inevitable!!


----------



## VivianJean

Waves - that's terrific news.

Sorry for the ick Cassidy (at least you have symptoms!)

Britt I have my fx that you get past the gagging and can start enjoying food again!

Mirolee keep snacking!

I had sex this morning for the first time since we found out we were pregnant... I mean, that's not too hard since we don't live in the same state... but it was a big deal, you know? 

And it was awesome! although I was so nervous i couldn't enjoy it very much once it got penetrative because I was so worried.

When I wiped after there was some blood - not spotting exactly... and it was all mixed up in the progesterone cream that I still have to use every day... but the cream (which is obviously white) was pinkish and there was a darker spot of blood. I'm not too worried because I'm not cramping and I checked my cervix and it's still high and slammed shut...

But it would sure help me relax if I knew this was normal- have any of you had the same after sexy-time? I know spotting is normal and I've long suspected that I probably have spotted a little bit but the daily progesterone isn't letting it make it's way into my underwear (it's literally like a thick plug.. sorry gross).

Help? I know I'm going to keep checking my undies and tp all day today.

In other news we've narrowed our boy names down to 15 from about 40...For some reason I'm more than 50% thinking it's a boy... mainly because it's been so hard to find good names that go with "Yaron".


----------



## VivianJean

Oh Ashlee - I'm so sorry.... 

Waves - "snissing" hahahahahahhaahaha


----------



## morganwhite7

I have never really bled in early pregnancy after sex, only when I was like 36 weeks last time, but I think that was due to my mucous plug coming out finally lol. But I will say again.... I bled my entire uterus out this pg from 6-8 weeks (clots and all), around my baby's sac, and still all is well. Bleeding in early pg is so, so common- *1 in 4 will experience bleeding in early PG*- (just Googled it for you ;)) so try not to worry honey.. When is the next scan? I can't wait til you can see that lil beanhead and relax haha. Mirolee too (the 18th) and Julie is finding out gender for sure that day too! Exciting stuff coming up :)


----------



## HWPG

VJ, no PY Jr. in your future? i explicitly told OH there was to be no junior - his name is a (Russian) mouthful, and we're not going to do that.
it's kinda fun that (right now) we have our names sorta picked. literally, we have three names, can be used for boy or girl, in some combination. now i'm just interested in which order we'll choose!
i have not had a post-coitus bleed, dear, sorry i cannot help.
i had grilled ham and cheese for lunch - we are fortunate to have a full cafeteria with grill on-site, so i had them grill the ham first before putting it on my sandwich (smart, eh? hehe). but after lunch i am feeling ..... not really full in my belly, but in my throat, kinda gagging. i'm chewing gum, feeling a little better..... hm.... and mild headache all the time.


----------



## VivianJean

HWPG said:


> VJ, no PY Jr. in your future? i explicitly told OH there was to be no junior - his name is a (Russian) mouthful, and we're not going to do that.
> it's kinda fun that (right now) we have our names sorta picked. literally, we have three names, can be used for boy or girl, in some combination. now i'm just interested in which order we'll choose!
> i have not had a post-coitus bleed, dear, sorry i cannot help.
> i had grilled ham and cheese for lunch - we are fortunate to have a full cafeteria with grill on-site, so i had them grill the ham first before putting it on my sandwich (smart, eh? hehe). but after lunch i am feeling ..... not really full in my belly, but in my throat, kinda gagging. i'm chewing gum, feeling a little better..... hm.... and mild headache all the time.

I asked Pete if he wanted a Peter Jr for a boy or Peta for a girl..

(and I quote) "fuck no".

The bleed wasn't bad and I have no idea how recently I bled... it could have been when I exercised... I'm not sure. I'll probably not have penetrative sex again until I see my doc.

Next scan is next Friday the 20th - two days after you Mirolee... I could have gone in on Wed but I want to have the most time possible for the babe to develop and grow so we see something on the US.


----------



## Disneybaby26

Makayla May for us Morgan :) GAH! I can't wait to meet her!

Amelia- no after sex bleeds for me but I'm super conscious of taking it easy and staying away from pound town lol


----------



## morganwhite7

Okay Kara I've got her added to our list!! I love seeing the names, so cool! I can't wait eitherrrrrrr lol.


----------



## asmcsm

I'm hoping we have a girl since DH and I aren't agreeing on boy names right now lol. It's my primary reason for wanting a girl. I'm not into the juniors, I told DH it's not happening lol. I was a little annoyed because when we told DH's grandparents about the baby, they were like "well, we always name the babies in our family after people in the family or people we care about" well, that's nice, but this isn't your baby and I don't want to do that so I don't really need the input. I don't know, I just get annoyed with it because it seems like on both sides of my family they've just overdone the naming after other family members and DH's family as well(his brother, step dad and step grandfather all have the same name) I'd like to bring new names into the mix. Names are just one thing that I really don't want people telling me what to do lol.

Amelia- I haven't had any bleeding after sex though I've read it can be pretty common. I usually get sharp pains in my cervix after for a bout an hour or so though.


----------



## morganwhite7

Anyone know Nikki's princess Alia's middle name? Nikki if you see this post plzzz ;)


----------



## morganwhite7

Ashlee- My MIL (who we've ya know chatted about.....) said YOU BETTER keep "Anne" as the middle name, it's a TRADITION (Jo Anne, Leslie Anne, Aubri Anne)! Same with my father-in-law. His name is Rich.. Richard is the boy name that has been passed down 5 generations. Aaron's real name is Richard Aaron, but he would rather be dead than be called by his first name lol.. even in HS his face would turn bright red if a sub called "Richard?!" Lolol but yeah, they were mad when I named our son Jaxon Aaron. Scruuuuuu them all!!!


----------



## HWPG

"pound town"- hahah hilarious!
another thing about names: in Russia, they make the surnames masculine or feminine. i've told OH that i'd like to just stick with his last name, and not change it, but i dont know how he feels about that. in the long run, i bet he agrees.


----------



## VivianJean

asmcsm said:


> I'm hoping we have a girl since DH and I aren't agreeing on boy names right now lol. It's my primary reason for wanting a girl. I'm not into the juniors, I told DH it's not happening lol. I was a little annoyed because when we told DH's grandparents about the baby, they were like "well, we always name the babies in our family after people in the family or people we care about" well, that's nice, but this isn't your baby and I don't want to do that so I don't really need the input. I don't know, I just get annoyed with it because it seems like on both sides of my family they've just overdone the naming after other family members and DH's family as well(his brother, step dad and step grandfather all have the same name) I'd like to bring new names into the mix. Names are just one thing that I really don't want people telling me what to do lol.
> 
> Amelia- I haven't had any bleeding after sex though I've read it can be pretty common. I usually get sharp pains in my cervix after for a bout an hour or so though.

Thanks girl - I just had a bathroom break and there isn't anything there so I'm hoping that was it... I want to enjoy sex - especially since I rarely see Pete and won't get to see him much during January until I move back. He's been so incredibly patient. 

Preggo orgasms are amazing btw :blush:

Oh I feel you with the naming convention family thing - my grandfather was Nick (in Ukrainian), my cousin is Nick, Pete's dad is Nick and Pete's middle name is Nicolivich (son of Nick). FML. Thank goodness I don't think there is much expectation. Pete and I have never really done things "conventionally" so I think if I told my parents we were naming the kid "Doorknob" they'd be like... "Really? Oh, ok".

We love South American names and Pete was born in Brazil, so Javier was really high on our list... Javier Yaron... "Havy" for short...BUT we are genuinely concerned that the kid is going to look like Pete (dark skin + hair)... Pete was like... I don't want people thinking he is Guatemalan. ROFL. Whenever Pete goes to Mexico for work people assume he's a local which irritates him a little. 

But I love it. Along with Xavier and Zachary. As of this morning we *might* be close to agreeing that one of those two names... or potentially both those names will be our bean name. 

I was like... "well Yaron is going to put him at the end of the class roll call anyway" and Pete was like ... "may as well be fully committed to that". ROFL.

Other option is Ezra.. apparently we like X and Z in our names.


----------



## HWPG

my BF is also an -ovich middle name!


----------



## VivianJean

HWPG said:


> my BF is also an -ovich middle name!

Yeah super russian - Pete's dad's family is Russian - so Russian in fact, his grandfather was stationed in China to help the Chinese develop Communism... that's where Pete's dad was born.

This family is a bunch of friggen Gypsies. Scottish, Italian, American, Chinese, Russian, Ukrainian, Australian and Brazilian.


----------



## RobertRedford

Amelia, I LOVE Xavier. My best friends son is Xavier Henry and I adore it. His dad is Puerto Rican and its a super cute name for him. He has dark skin and dark hair and is a total ladies man, at the ripe old age of 6. They pronounced it the french way, though, so it is kind of like "ex-ahv-yay"


----------



## asmcsm

Morgan- DH's brother, step dad and step grandfather are all Richard too! They call gpa Dick, step dad Rich and his brother Cole(his middle name) just annoying to me. And also, Anne is one of the names that gets passed around on my dad's side. Anne is my grandmother's name. 

Amelia- Totes agree on preggo orgasms, they're the best! Even DH is agreeing that preggo sex is the shizzz lol. I am also a fan of the X names. Our last name is Hendrix, so I want X in the first name. My first choice for boy right now is Xander(zan-der) but DH is fighting me on it. I want to kick his ass... I also kinda like Xavien. Ezra was on my list too lol


----------



## VivianJean

Pete was like... "it reminds me of X-Men" and I said "honey.... it's a saint's name".

He came around.

Xavien is gorgeous. My bro's name is Alexander... so no go, otherwise we'd be there too.

I adore Ezra. I read that name in a story in highschool and fell in love.


----------



## MrsAmk

morganwhite7 said:


> Haha I have a Nomorack login, I love their deals too, but it's just clothes haha.
> 
> We have 250+ newborn diapers (with cord cut-outs) that we had for Jaxon.. so will probably just use those until they're gone.. Also disposables for nights once they get older (I hear clothies can leak if they're sitting in them too long..) but thank you for your recommendation.. I have only been recommended BumGenius and Thirsties as well! Now to pick between the AIO's, 4.0's or Elementals (organic)... jeeesh. Lol. I think we're going to ask for mostly diapers and wipes at my work shower, then little outfits and whatnot at my family/friends shower. How lucky are you though, ik you have everything mostly ready for a boy so you won't need much! Are you going to keep Silas' room decorated the same for this baby? Oh and have you decided on Gabriel?! I want to add baby names to the front page :)

Yes we have decided he will be Gabriel :) We have not touched Silas' room since he passed. I didn't have the strength to, and still don't. It's a touchy subject around the house :(


----------



## asmcsm

VivianJean said:


> Pete was like... "it reminds me of X-Men" and I said "honey.... it's a saint's name".
> 
> He came around.
> 
> Xavien is gorgeous. My bro's name is Alexander... so no go, otherwise we'd be there too.
> 
> I adore Ezra. I read that name in a story in highschool and fell in love.

Haha DH thought of X-Men too with that name. 

He's not sure about Xander because of one his best friends is Alexander and likes to be called Zander. He thinks it's weird, I don't. I don't know anyone actually named Xander. I'm wondering if he'll go for Xavien, he might just think it's too weird :?. We just don't agree on boy names. I had never heard Ezra then the last year or Two I heard it a couple times and really liked it


----------



## morganwhite7

Yeah I agree.. I keep telling DH we'll use Jaxon's blue Avent bottles, his receiving blankets, tub, washclothes, everthing we can (we've put a cute pink plush carseat cover on our registry so that we can use his, too) and DH doesn't like the idea. I even said we'd use some of the baby "dresses" (you know onesies with the hole at the bottom for easy night changes..) that my mom bought for him, they're yellow ttly unisex, but he hates the idea. I just don't want to waste things we'll never use. And of course we'd never reuse the important things.. his little Polo button-up shirt, his onesies/socks/hats from the hospital etc.. but he still hates the idea. Understandable I guess. I still can't imagine having a baby in general though, bringing one home. I think putting her into her carseat and leaving will be the worse thing since his funeral, we watched so many families hauling their babies out of the NICU, saying hmm "wish that was us". I still just can't imagine..


----------



## goldstns

Morgan- <3 Alia Michkayle <3


----------



## morganwhite7

I love love love it, sounds very elegant! Pronounced "Mih-cayle"? Awhhhhh I remember you were just asking us for name opinions and brainstorming, and now she's almost here!! Haha I can't wait to see lil smush's face! Have you seen any more of your mucous plug?? That's always good news :)


----------



## clynn11

Slept alllll morning except waking up every 2 hrs to snack because im constantly starving.

When I actually got up I puked my guts out. I wake up feeling hungover every morning now. The roon spins. 

Names are going to frustrate the hell out of me. Kevin has like completely turned down my 2 favorite boys names, archer or rowan. Grrrr. 

Amelia our scan is the same day :)


----------



## VivianJean

Oh Morgan, I can't even imagine... but if NOT using them is helping Aaron grieve and work through his grief.... perhaps he will change his mind once Marley is here. She isn't a replacement, she is a healing balm. 

Nikki - that is SUCH an adorbes name - AAAA-DOOOOO-OOOORRRRBBES (must be said in Oprah's voice).

Cass- YAY for scan day. I'm nervous-excited.

I feel you on the "shit hangover" - I don't have MS but I do have the "ick I feel hungover" on and off now until I get a coffee and a banana into my head. I feel bad for the dogs - morning walks are not often or as long as they used to be - mainly because I need to pee/just don't feel up to it.

Morgan, thanks to your story about Richard, ahem, I mean Aaron ;) I *THINK* i just sold Pete on Javier Xavier or Javier Zachary- telling him if the kid doesn't like Javier when he is older he can go by Xavier or Zachary... Pete's mom is "Dalva Tonie" and she goes by Tonie so it's fairly normal for him. Eeeeep!

I can't wait to be a Watermelon.


----------



## asmcsm

Isn't it awesome getting all the wonderful feelings of a hangover without the drinking part?! lol

Kevin and Chad are so similar and you and I are so similar lol. We love all the same names and then they hate them and are stubborn lol.

I can't freakin wait for your scan!


----------



## morganwhite7

LOL I just said "adorbes" in Oprah voice aloud in my cube... hahaha I'm srsly giggling right now.

"Can't wait to be a watermelon" Lol again.. It is so awesome, I can't wait to get there either. Try to keep yourself busy, busy for the 1st tri though.. Seems like you're just waiting, waitinggggg to hit 12 weeks so your uterus is over the pubic bone and you can finally start to look for a bumpie lol. 

"Hungover" is the PERFECT term. That's what I told DH, Imagine waking up everyday feeling like HELL without the Jack the night before.. It buhhlows. 

And yay for name discussions girls.. Haha Cass tell him he can have 110% reign over the middle name if he plz, plz, plz lets you use one of your (ttly awesome modern and strong, yet unique and quirky- LOVE EM BOTH) names. Or use Amelia's idea and say he can be called by his middle name if he wants (and then never let that happen LOLOL). Haha I am still fighting with DH over Willow. My reasoning is that the willow is my favorite tree. It's the most flexible and graceful tree in nature and nothing can break it - no wind, no elements. It can bend and withstand anything. I love that sentiment and I want that for her. DH says it just reminds him of the little black girl "Whippin' her HAIR BACK N' FORTH" if you know that song.. LOL. My excuse for that is- "omg that's Will Smith's daughter though.. they're classy!" lmao.

Mirolee and Julie Weds, Me Thurs (to verify gender), and Amelia and Cass Friday! WOOT WOOT!!! :)


----------



## VivianJean

I recall a gorgeous children's movie called Willow.

And the book the Wind In The Willows.

It's fucking gorge.


----------



## clynn11

Right now I'm really loving Callia Lynn and Zuri Lynn for a girl. I also really like Harley Lynn, or Lyana Lynn. Azalea Lynn. Lmao. I like a lot of girls names. Willow has always been on my list too! Boys names are harder :(


----------



## VivianJean

Cassidy i LOVE those names! Azalea is so pretty and has a bit of spunkiness with the Z.

I agree boys are FAR harder.... our girls names are easy.

Stella Adele/Adeline is top but we have a few solid ones to try on for size
Iris
Calliope (Pete's fave - Poppy for short)
Florence...

Our girl names are a mile long and we love almost all of them.


----------



## clynn11

Stella and iris were always on my list but I got impatient and ended up giving pets those names instead haha. Beauuutiful names!


----------



## HWPG

our name combos are:
aleksandr julian (to be called sasha)
aleksandra juliana (also to be called sasha)
maia juliana
apologies if i have already posted this.


----------



## asmcsm

Adele is our girl middle name too lol


----------



## VivianJean

HWPG said:


> our name combos are:
> aleksandr julian (to be called sasha)
> aleksandra juliana (also to be called sasha)
> maia juliana
> apologies if i have already posted this.

so gorgeous. I love the spelling - v slavic xxx


----------



## VivianJean

asmcsm said:


> Adele is our girl middle name too lol

Pete's grandmother died two year ago and she never made it to our wedding :( That was her name.

Stella was my father's mother's name. I've always loved that name. Stella is also v similar to my middle name - Esther.

We like it, but not sold yet. I wish I hadn't called my dog Matilda Cassidy, I realise now how much I love that name - hahahhahaa


----------



## Cowgirl07

Oh what pretty names you guys have!!


----------



## clynn11

Today has been the worst day by far. I feel like crap and keep feeling like i need to puke no matter what/how much I eat.


----------



## HWPG

Oh cass, sorry you don't feel well. Strong baby, strong baby!
My sisters middle name is Stasia (Sta-sha) which is Polish for Stella, our great grandmothers name. I think you can also spell it with a 'c' in the center. That's an alternative option......


----------



## VivianJean

OH i hadn't thought of Stacia :)

Prudy.

Oh Cassidy - that sounds like shit.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Mirolee-Your parents picked awesome names! I am glad mine is somewhat different, not like my poor sister who hates her name. Rebecca-she was named after our great great gma but she (gma) spelled hers better Rebekah.


----------



## clynn11

And now heartburn has came. I NEVER get heartburn. Ugh. Yes, strong baby- grow baby grow!


----------



## asmcsm

Aww Cassidy :hugs: it sucks :? If it stays that bad I say ask for zofran at your apt. Just tell them you're having trouble keeping food down. Don't put it off as long as I did, it's not fun feeling like crap every day. I still think girl for you.

Mirolee, I think thats a pretty name! 

Katrina I don't typically like more common names like Rebecca but I love that spelling! My mom picked Ashlee which was ultra popular in 1989 because of a stupid soap opera...that's about the time it became considered a girl name instead of a boy name. She did spell it different but I still had like 3 Ashley's in every class. Every once in a while I run into someone that spells it the same way.


----------



## asmcsm

clynn11 said:


> And now heartburn has came. I NEVER get heartburn. Ugh. Yes, strong - grow baby grow!

You poor thing! Lol all at 7 weeks! Did something set off the heartburn or just random? Tortilla chips did it to me last pregnancy...though this time I haven't gotten it yet. Make sure to carry tums with you at all times!!!


----------



## Cowgirl07

My sister is one of Rebeccas in her class. She always asked my parents why they didn't spell it like our great grandmas, they said it looked to modern. :haha:


----------



## asmcsm

My mom wasn't exactly creative lol. We all had the most common names for our birth years. Ashlee, Brittany and Emma...hence my aversion to common names and reusing names lol


----------



## Cowgirl07

Our are Katrina, Rebecca and Everett. The most out going crazy one of us got the boring name.


----------



## asmcsm

Cowgirl07 said:


> Our are Katrina, Rebecca and Everett. The most out going crazy one of us got the boring name.

Haha. A friend of mine was messaging me on fb the other day because his wife is pregnant. They think it's a girl even though they haven't found out yet, but the boy name they have picked is Everett.


----------



## Cowgirl07

I like his name. The problem is I always like Evelyn and Evangeline/Evangelina for names for girls and I would never live it down if I "named" a baby after him.


----------



## asmcsm

Cowgirl07 said:


> I like his name. The problem is I always like Evelyn and Evangeline/Evangelina for names for girls and I would never live it down if I "named" a after him.

LOL gotta love brothers...My mom's middle name is Evelyn. My sister wants to name her first daughter either Avalyn or Avalee. She likes Ava but everyone and their mom in our town has used Ava. So she wanted to combine it with either my name or my mom's. I love Evangeline though.


----------



## Disneybaby26

A high school friend of mine just named his son Everett yesterday, it must be making a comeback!!


----------



## HWPG

i have two sisters, an older and a younger. we are (in order): kyle jinn, mirolee blue, dorene stasia. we never have people with the same names in our class - maybe, sometimes, something close.... but never a duplicate.


----------



## morganwhite7

Mirolee I'm not sure how much you know about Russia- but my grandma (who's 56, she left my mom with my great gma for 16 years :/) finally came to her senses and became a missionary to make up for being so crappy for so long, met a pastor who she married and had another kid with (I have an uncle a year younger than me.. so strange), and they moved to Moldova. Have been there for 15 years now. It's on the borders of Ukraine and Belarus also, so not sure if your OH knows much about it.. Pretty small country I believe. I visited a few years back and it is soooo cold and scary. I remember we got pulled over and the cops said if we paid them they'd let us go. So my gma handed them some cash and on we went. Russia scaressss me lol. But what I was getting at is that Sasha (they say "sas-chka"?) is like EVERYONE's nickname there lol.. What is up with that?? Lol


----------



## asmcsm

I like the name Sacha, was actually going to say that earlier lol


----------



## Disneybaby26

Hubbs just brought home a rocker/glider that I found on a local "tagsale" Facebook site that people in the area sell there stuff on...35$!!!! And pristine!! These things sell for 300-400$ online! It looks brand new, I'm so pumped!:happydance:


----------



## HWPG

yes, Sascha is how OH would say it, i would "butcher" it with Sasha. we dont really have an equivalent "sch" sound in our language. that being said, it seems they all have pre-assigned nicknames for their names: aleksandr = sascha, michael = misha, yevgeniy = zhenya - and most of the nicknames are unisex, so boys and girls are sascha's and zhenya's.
and all *that* being said, i just did an hour with Russian Rosetta stone and it's exhausting!


----------



## asmcsm

I like Misha too! I've always liked Russian names for some reason...my dog's name is Nikita lol


----------



## clynn11

Have you thought about Maia Aleksandra, Mirolee? Love your names, and any way you put them they're going to sound beautiful!!


----------



## clynn11

Went home for lunch and DH was looking at baby names :happydance: So glad he is showing interest and secretly excited! Especially because I know names are going to be the hardest for us!

He liked Seraphina (Fina for short), Callia, Fallon. Didn't SAY he liked them but was showing interest.

Boys are going to be harder. He liked Killian until he looked up the meaning and the first thing that popped up was church (we're just not religious, so that was a turn off lol). He liked Kieran too. Showed some interest in Deegan. And Ronan. 

:) Makes me happy. I still know he is going to be stubborn though!


----------



## wavescrash

So we went to the ER earlier today for a little scare (all is well) and they sent us up to L&D. Once there they sent me for an ultrasound and turns out that Leah is, in fact, breech. Obviously she has plenty of time to flip but that explains a lot and I had a feeling she was anyway. It also explains how my ribs are killing me like something is shoved up there even though I only feel her move below my belly button - because her head is up there. She was moving around a lot on the screen which is crazy for how little I actually feel her moving.


----------



## clynn11

Oh how scary Amanda!!! FX that little girl flips before she's ready to come!!


----------



## asmcsm

Cassidy wasn't fallon on your list? Cillian is on mine. We're not religious either but I rally like that name. I've never heard seraphina but I really like seraphine. So sweet that he was looking them up all on his own though. I had a little heart melt at thanksgiving when chad asked my aunt if she thought he was going to be a good dad. She told him yes, but that the incident with getting the wrong cat at the vet had worried her lol. He said "I think so too" also when he was laying on my belly and asked when he'd be able to feel him/her. <3

Oh wow Amanda! Glad everything is okay. Hopefully little Leah cooperates and flips soon.


----------



## wavescrash

Thanks ladies, I hope so too!

My cousin's last baby was breech from 19 weeks on and never flipped. They didn't even try to flip her either because she was engaged, "frank breech" meaning her butt was engaged in the pelvis with her legs bent up toward her head :/ So hopefully she turns on her own or is able to be turned by the doctor. I just have this feeling with how different this pregnancy has been so far that the rest of it will be completely different than my "normal" as well. I've never had a breech baby so I figured she had to be breech. Haven't had a c-section so I fear I'm going to wind up having to have one this time as well. So fingers crossed all works out like I hope lol.


----------



## clynn11

All the names I listed were on my list :haha: After I saw he was looking them up on his own I pulled up my list and was like "LOOK AT THESE!!!!!" lmao. But he seemed the most keen on Fallon or Lyana. I really like Harley too and I think it would be a cute tribute to his dad because his dad loved Harleys.


----------



## asmcsm

Harley is a cute idea. That way whether you have a girl or boy you'd still be doing a little tribute to his dad since I know you're using his name as a boy middle name


----------



## wavescrash

So an out-of-state friend mentioned earlier that she wishes she could attend my baby shower (she's in Texas, I'm in Ohio so I didn't expect her to be able to...) but that something was on it's way from her anyway.

I'm a registry-cheater (I peek at it to see if anything has been purchased, I'll find out eventually and I'm the one who created it so I know what items I'm likely to get so I don't see the harm in peeking lol) so I checked it out to see if what she was referring to was something off my registry -- and it was! She bought the monitors I put on there :) They were like $35 so it wasn't _too_ expensive but it just makes me so happy because new baby monitors were something OH & I were desperate to get because our current one sucks so bad. It has horrible reviews but lasted us roughly a year before causing any issues so we just kept it. Hannah's obviously older now and we don't need it as much as we would with a newborn so it works for us for now, but wouldn't with a newborn. It is constantly beeping saying we're out of range even if we're in the next room (it's supposed to have a decent range, too) but apparently that's a super common complaint with the monitor we currently have - just didn't see the reviews until it was too late to return it. So needless to say, I'm beyond stoked about someone purchasing the new monitor. It has great reviews and the friend that bought it for me said someone gifted the same set to her previously and she loves it & highly recommended it, especially for the price. My favorite part is that it has a talk-back feature so we can talk to the baby from our parental unit. YAY BABY STUFF <3


This is the monitor we currently have, that I recommend *against*: Sony Baby Call Nursery Monitor - https://www.amazon.com/NTM-910YIC-S...=1386910232&sr=8-1&keywords=sony+baby+monitor

These are the monitors we're getting: VTech Baby Audio Monitor - https://www.target.com/bp/vtech#?lnk=snav_plp_vtech


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

All beautiful names girls!!!

We really like Lily (although it's a little popular) Harper, Charlotte, and Claire.
For boys I like Ethan and Jack.

Also, I'm wearing my first pair of maternity pants today and they are GLORIOUS.


----------



## morganwhite7

Waves- I love cheating & peeking at my registry purchases, too. I'm patiently awaiting my Gma's gifts, she bought 2 ADORABLE summer baby rompers, a fancy dress and Mary Jane's for church, and a TINY pink knit sweater.. Omg I can't wait to see them haha. She ships everything directly to us, did it with Jaxon too, I had a steady stream of registry inventory coming in at all times and it was AWESOME. Haha

And I hope she flips around too!! You may want to ask if they can do the "baby coaxing" or whatever they call it (where the MW tries to coax baby into downright position, using lots of lube and force :/). They tried it with Jaxon with no luck, but we were much further along. Maybe if they tried it now it wouldn't hurt so bad?? Ik she can still flip though. Doctors said he did end up turning the right way too (during the CS he was engaged and ready to go) on his own, despite the baby coaxing lol. But who knows.. Ik there are also yoga poses and whatnot to try and encourage them to flip too. May be worth a shot.. it was painful when they tried to move him for me, but I was also 36 weeks by then  

Mirolee- Jinn is such a cool, unique name. 

I also LOOOVE Maia and Seraphina! My hair stylist's name is Stacia (stay-sha) and I have always loved it, too. Killian is cool, reminds me of beer, but cool haha. Sasha is beautiful. 

My aunt is very eccentric and named her sons Kieran Finn, Soren Lance, and Taric Evan all of which I adore.. Lance reminds me of NSYNC though haha. Or the Tour De France CHEATER.. Lol.

Oh and another random thought- Anyone watch the AWESOOOOOME 2 hour tv special Garth Brooks concert in Las Vegas on Nov 30th?? We watched it in Baltimore at the hotel (he's me and DH's favorite, childhood hero!) but I heard on the radio this morning that he's going to do a world tour in 2014 w/ "Miss Yearwood" lol!!! I wanted to buy DH tickets soooo bad for xmas but they aren't on sale yet, such a bummer. But jw if anyone thought his performance that night was as awesome as I did haha. He's frickin great.


----------



## HWPG

i do lilke the sound of maia aleksandra, but that would be 2 names from his family and none from mine, and if we're being honest, i'd like at least one of the names to b e attached to my family (i'm selfish that way - and hey, i'm giving him the first name!). his father was aleksandr, and his grandmother (who he was very close to) was maia. my grandfather was Miro Julian, so that is where the julian/a comes from. other alternative names in our family are: dorothy (gma and my mom), josephine (gma middle name, which i like but i'm not sure if i forever want to commemorate my gma that way (we butt heads), miro (gdad and father and me). i never knew my maternal grandparents and my mom did not have a good relationship with them, so those names are pretty much out. and his mom's name is Olga - and while we do love her, we cannot name a child Olga. her middle name is Rikitanovich (or something along those lines), but again, a little too far out there. um.... i've clearly thought about this WAY before getting pregnant. a girls has to plan, right? ;)


----------



## HWPG

happy blueberry cass!


----------



## asmcsm

Britt- Harper and Charlotte are also becoming popular. I love Harper too, it's on my list. And I know what you mean about maternity pants, I bought 2 pairs of over the belly leggings and I'm in love lol. DH was shopping with me and he said "preggo ladies know how to dress, all this stuff looks super comfy! " lol

Ooo Morgan I love all three of those boy names!

Mirolee, don't blame you for wanting baby to have a name from your family too. Totally makes sense to me


----------



## VivianJean

Mirolee I'm Ukrainian and Olga is spelled "Olya" for us.. super pretty.


----------



## RobertRedford

asmcsm said:


> Britt- Harper and Charlotte are also becoming popular. I love Harper too, it's on my list. And I know what you mean about maternity pants, I bought 2 pairs of over the belly leggings and I'm in love lol. DH was shopping with me and he said "preggo ladies know how to dress, all this stuff looks super comfy! " lol
> 
> Ooo Morgan I love all three of those boy names!
> 
> Mirolee, don't blame you for wanting baby to have a name from your family too. Totally makes sense to me

LOL at DH!

I LOVE Harper, Charlotte, Georgia and Eleanor for girls names. OH hates all of them. I have a feeling that we will have a hard time picking names.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

I'm just afraid i'll pick something I like and then it'll become widly popular like my name. Every one I know is named "Brittany" and it's so annoying.. on the other hand, I don't want to name my child something so off the wall people never pronounce it right, and/or they get made fun of.. so.. it'll probably be simple classic names for us.


----------



## morganwhite7

That's what happened for us.. Mila was my #1 faaaavorite name (Jaxon was called Mila before I found out he was a boy :blush:) but then I looked at a list for on-the-rise babynames of 2014 and it was like #4 :/

Oh and btw I am making "White Trash" tonight and thought I'd post the recipe for you preggos.. SO YUM. I'm also making some for Xmas eve dinner :)

White chocolate chips or discs
Chex cereal (whatever kind you like)
Cheerios
Mini pretzel sticks
Mixed nuts (or my fav- honey roasted peanuts!)
M&M's and Reese's pieces
Craisins if you'd like, a nice holiday touch

Simply combine ingredients in a bowl and dump the melted white chocolate all over the mixture (I drench mine in WAY more white chocolate than in that pic lol). Toss lightly until well-coated, then spread the whole mess out on parchment paper and set in a cool place until it sets up. Then break it into pieces et voila! 
A sweet n' salty HEAVEN! :xmas14:
 



Attached Files:







013.JPG
File size: 27.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## HWPG

VJ, same in Russian. perhaps we could translate the spelling to a Y instead of a G.... but neither of us is sold on that idea....
oh my, afternoons are far worse for me than any other time of the day. really, NOT BAD AT ALL in comparison, but i def get a mild head ache, weird light headedness if i stand too quickly, weird heart poundings, mild aversions, and then bam! suddenly starving must eat 3 granola bars right now!
i went spinning today at lunch - nice and light, like riding a bike outdoors. felt really good since i was sore from my weight lifting on wednesday.
having pizza tonight at a friends house - we so rarely have pizza, esp store bought pizza, that i'm pretty excited. so is my belly. :)


----------



## morganwhite7

Those sound like perfect symptoms, hope they're reassuring you! I have heart palpitations that are super intensified during pregnancy. Sometimes they are scary, like a churning, skipping feeling. Normal too. You can get an EKG done just to be sure :)


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

I have an ECG scheduled on 12/23.. blah. I have mitral valve prolapse and they want to make sure my heart will do okay with pregnancy. I'm not really worried about it. The MVP hasn't bothered me in 10 years, but the doctor wants to be sage and check it out.


----------



## goldstns

I am such a registry peak-er too! DH tried to change my password on my registry so I couldn't look at it, but I got to it first so he didn't know the password anymore to change it. 

Well, went to the doc today... she spent time reviewing all my past ultrasounds because she wasn't totally sure what my date should be because I started going to her at like 28 weeks and because my cycles were always irregular. She decided to keep my date at Jan 18 (where my first US dated me). So she said she REALLY believes Alia will be early, but she put a date on a 39 week induction. She said I will come in Jan 13 at 8pm to start the induction and baby would MOST likely be here on Jan 14th, if she doesn't come earlier on her own. Anyways, Im excited for everything!!!!


----------



## VivianJean

Nikki that is so exciting!


----------



## clynn11

I believe Kayla's due 8/14 :)


----------



## Cowgirl07

Yay! Nikki!


----------



## clynn11

Sooo exciting Nikki!!! Can't believe she's gonna be here so soon!!


----------



## SmallTownGal

Eeep, fell too far behind here! Just popping in to wish everyone well and hope all is going well (or well enough)!

Waves, hope your baby flips and you don't have to do breech or a c-section! FX'd![-o&lt;

Nikki, so exciting she's almost here! :flower: Hope you don't need induction and she comes earlier on her own!


----------



## morganwhite7

My "white trash" turned out great.. Having a bit for breakfast as it wasn't ready last night. Up at 7 a.m. on a Saturday because I had to pee and had weird dreams and now of course can't go back to sleep :/ I hate this.. My one day to sleep in and it's impossible. 

First dream I had when I woke up at 2 am for my nightly loo trip was that we went to the doctor and they forgot to figure out gender (we're suppose to find out Thurs.) and I left and came back like "Wait! You were supposed to tell us and forgot!" the lady told me- sorry you'll have to wait til next month (kind of like last time we went, she didn't even try, just said 'well she's being difficult we'll figure it out next time'.... Like it wasn't important to us to know..). Next one that has kept me from sleeping in, I woke up and had to pee again at 6:50 and realized I had just been dreaming about standing at the McDonald's counter, rattling off a stupidly long burger order. "a buffalo McChicken (don't exist, so preggo I even DREAM of buffalo sauce lmao) with cheeeeese and uhh fries and sweet and sour..." LOL its just so funny to me that when we wake up during REM we get a peek into what our minds really do when we're turned off, and it's great to know I dream of ordering McChickens. Lol oh my gosh. 

Taking Jaxon's tree to him today, will post a pic when we do. Unfortunately we have to upgrade to the dreadful IOS 7 to update my Instagram acct... I'm so mad about that, I hate how it looks, but I suppose I'll adjust lol. 

Aww & now Marley is kicking away as I type.. I can finally poke where I feel pressure and she'll kick back. I'm so in love! <3

Have a wonderful weekend loves! :xmas3::xmas15::xmas9::xmas12:


----------



## jury3

Holy crap...I haven't been on pretty much all week and I was so behind! So, some of this was from days ago lol Sorry!

My birth plan before finding out it was twins: 
-Home birth or birthing center
-Water used to help with pain relief, no epidural

Now that we are considered high risk bc of having two in there:
-Giving birth in hospital so both babies can be monitored and make sure all is ok, still prefer to be able to walk and move around as much as possible
-Hopefully will go into labor at home and be able to labor there for at least a little while
-Still hoping for vaginal delivery with no epidural
-Prefer not to get an episiotomy
-Skin to skin right away (when 2nd baby is born, 1st baby will go to DW for skin to skin)
-Breastfeeding asap
-Delayed cord clamping if possible
-I want to do the first bath, leave vernix on for a while so it can be rubbed in

That being said, there is no telling how our birthing experience will go. I am considering having in iv port put in place and an epi catheter in place, bc if baby a is delivered naturally but there is a complication with baby b and they need to get him out quickly then I would be put under general anesthesia. That is probably the worst case scenario for me bc I wouldn't be awake for the birth and couldn't do the skin to skin until I woke up.
I am not against epidurals, but I like to be in control of my body and feel what is going on. Obviously I've never been in labor before, so I know there is alway that chance I will loose focus and need it to relax. I think every woman is different and should do what is best for her and her baby.
I do not like the idea of being induced, but when it comes down to it I will decide what is best at that time.
As far as who is in the room, DW will definitely be in there. I plan to have my mom in there as well. She is good at making me feel better and keeping me calm. Plus, if we do end up having to have a c-section and the babies have to go to the NICU (which will happen if it's before 35 weeks regardless), then I will want DW to go with babies and my mom to stay with me. Our doc said I could have 3 people...not sure if I want MIL in there or not. It's going to be so crowded and hectic anyway (we have a team in there for each baby), I feel like I only need my mom and DW. I may have to play it by ear as we get closer. It may depend on how they are delivered.
My mom will stay with us for the first few weeks so that DW and I can focus on the babies. I'm sure MIL will be in and out as well. She is a neat freak though, so I'll give her cleaning duty lol With two, there is no way I am not taking the extra help! My plan is to be a milk machine...


*Kara*-Your bump is so cute! As far as the mucus plug..google it. Seriously, google images will tell you all you need to know!

*Ashlee*-I'm sorry you've had some crappy days where the zofran didn't even work...I had those days as well. They are horrible!
Lol to the peeing yourself when you vomited...A few Christmases ago, we all got really sick. My mom pooped herself while she was puking over the toilet...my point, it could be worse lol I'll take pee over poop any day! 

*Mirolee*-I still get scared every time I wipe. I have been very moist this pregnancy, which is very weird for me lol Every single time I check for blood just in case...
I get the same thing with the heart palpitations and the all of a sudden needing to eat right now!

*Nikki*-We looked into doulas. The one I really loved charges $1300, which is just too much for us right now (with twins on the way and not knowing when I might go on bed rest). There are others around us who are around the $700-800 mark. We aren't sure if we are going to use one or not bc of money.
For what to bring to the hospital, they told us the other night on our tour that they have everything baby needs until they leave. So there isn't really any reason to bring diapers, wipes, etc. They told us the pillows suck too! lol I will be bringing my own, plus my own blanket to make it more comfortable.
I can't believe it's getting so close for you! So exciting!

*Morgan*-You need to do what is comfortable for you. I agree about telling her they will only let 3 people in there bc it's a higher risk delivery. Everyone we've talked to in our classes at the hospital says they will back up whatever your request is. Even if you get to that day and tell them you don't want her in there, they should be able to make something up to tell her for you and will have your back. They want you to be comfortable.
Your poor sister! That's horrible that she blames herself. He could have gone at any second, it doesn't matter who was holding him. Maybe he wanted to wait until his aunt got to hold him and then he could let go...:)
I have not had any cravings...I ate a lot of the same foods for a while only bc those were the foods I could stomach. I've been getting smoothies a lot. Easy way to get my fruit and protein in...I haven't eaten a lot of sweets which is weird for me. They leave a gross taste in my mouth, so I've avoided them more. It comes and goes though.
The pickle snack you mentioned...DW used to make something similar. She used dill pickle spears and cream cheese wrapped in ham. I'm not a big pickle fan, but they were pretty delicious!
Good for you going against the grain of the family, it's boring to pass on the same name all the time! Plus ann for everyone?! So boring! I do not like juniors and I want my kid to have their own name and identity...

*Rachel*-I don't think it's ever too early to meet with a pediatrician. If you plan to meet with a few different ones, I'd think it would be better to meet with them earlier than later to give yourself enough time to figure it out.

*Cassidy*-I had a pouch really early on. In my 5th week it got to where I would unbutton my pants...Between baby and bloating, it makes it so uncomfortable! Start taking pics now if you haven't already started! If it is twins...you'll be ok lol We weren't really planning for it, but it is what it is. We are scared of the lack of sleep we will get and the financial responsibility, but we are so freaking excited to have two little babies to love!
Hangover is exactly how I would describe the morning sickness I had. I was exhausted, couldn't think straight and felt nauseous all the time. I didn't want to move. That was the best way to describe it to DW, picture being hung over all the time but you didn't get to drink lol

*Amelia*-Are you speaking of the movie with the little people in it? I love that movie! I call DW Willow all the time and she gets really pissed. She has a really big mouth though, especially when she was a kid. It always makes me think of Willow...lol
So glad your scan went well! Can't wait to see the next one :)

*Britt*-Stupid co-worker! I'm sure one of my co-workers started telling people before I gave her permission. I missed several days of work though, so I was ok with people starting to find out. I didn't want them to think I was just a slacker lol
Maternity pants are wonderful, right?! lol I started rocking mine pretty early and didn't care what anyone thought!

*Waves*-You are so tiny, but your bump is so big! lol It cracks me up how low it is :) I'm glad you are both ok after the fall...
I also used to work for RGIS. I HATED it!!!! I only worked there a month or so and couldn't stand the hours. If you can handle the hours and the tediousness of the job, it doesn't pay too bad...I hope it all works out for him!


----------



## jury3

Morgan-I forgot to address names...We have two of each picked out:
If both are boys: Jackson Alexander and Grayson Lucas
If both are girls: Jordan Lynne and Olivia Rae
If they are one of each like we think they are: Grayson Alexander and Olivia Lynne
So, hopefully we will know for sure after our apt Wed! I still like Grayson Lucas, but DW wants Grayson Alexander...so we'll have to see on that one. I do not like it when twins have to have their first names start with the same letter, but I think it'd be cute to have the middle initial the same.


----------



## clynn11

Love your names Julie!!!

Morgan- Hahaha your dreams crack me up. I woke up this morning after having a dream that I went over to my mom's house for dinner, drove home and got on FB and she had announced my pregnancy (even though I've already told her a million times that I will let her know when she can). I called her and seriously ripped her a new one. Holy shit, i've never been SO PISSED in a dream before! Lmfao.

AFM, I think were going to take the big plunge and announce on Christmas! At this point, if something was to happen I KNOW that I am going to be a fucking massive wreck and I would rather people just know instead of having to explain to everyong why I am hating life if that was to happen. I ordered this expecting ornament. Were The Byrds, so I had to be cheesy and do it. I want to take a pic of us making a candy cane heart over my belly and then a picture of this hanging on the tree with text on the bottom of the pic reading Baby Byrd expected August 1st, 2014! Eeeek. Its all becoming so much more real. I really hope everything goes well at my scan or I am going to be totally crushed.
 



Attached Files:







il_570xN.508480434_66q6.jpg
File size: 53.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## asmcsm

Lol Julie that was my thought when it happened. My little sister had the same thing happen once. Your names are super cute <3

What a sucky dream Cassidy. Wow! I'm surprised that you're gonna announce before 12 weeks! You were so adamant about waiting before. Sometimes I wish that people had known about my last pregnancy because I was pretty miserable after and also it's hard to see my friends that are going to be having babies in a few weeks and thinking about how I would be giving birth in two weeks if I hadn't miscarried and dealing with that without everyone knowing. But Of course I'm so so grateful to have this baby. But believe me I know how hard it is to keep that secret when you're so excited and want to shout it from the rooftops! I love your idea though, sooooo cute. I hope that you see a nice cozy been with a strong heartbeat at your scan!


----------



## clynn11

I know I wanted to wait until 12 weeks but I just think about it more and more and if I was to miscarry after my 8 week scan I am going to be such a wreck. Probably miss work, be extremely depressed. I'd just rather everyone knew why I didn't want to speak/see anyone, etc. instead of being bombarded with questions. After I see my babe at my scan I am going to be so attached. If the scan didn't go well, obviously we won't let people know. But if it goes good we're just gonna do it. What's meant to be will be, and I actually think if it did happen it would help me to reach out to other women I went to h/s with, etc. that I know have been in the same situation. I still believe this pregnancy is going to go fine. But am ready for it to not be a secret anymore. I don't like secrets lol and i'm really bad at keeping them.

I'll be 8+5 when I announce if all goes good at the scan.


----------



## TTCaWee1

Waaaaa. I have the flu. Like legit influenza. Tested positive for both strains :( I'm so irritated. Got it from work. Now I have to take tamiflu. Lol I did 3 tests to make sure it was really positive. Just like POAS again....


----------



## clynn11

Awww I hope you feel better soon Rachel :hugs:


----------



## jury3

Cute ornament Cassidy! I think it's ok to announce earlier than 12 weeks, it's just what you feel comfortable with. We had a really hard time keeping it a secret, so many people already knew when we finally announced on fb. I felt kind of the same way you do...after the 8 week scan your chances go way down. If something were to happen after that, it's almost easier for people to know bc you'd be a wreck. 

Rachel-I'm so sorry you're sick! Did you get a flu shot? My doc talked me into even though I NEVER get them...I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Disneybaby26

Ugh Rachel, I can't imagine :( I hope you feel better soon!!

Cassidy-that ornament is too cute!! :)

Julie-any progress on the job decision/search??


----------



## jury3

Thanks for asking Kara! Not really...I will definitely finish out my contract no matter what bc that will give me insurance and pay through August. I'm not going to lie, it's scary to think about actually making the change. I just know something has to change. I definitely need to do more research into what is out there for me that I won't hate, has decent hours and decent pay. I'm also not sure how that search is going to go with me being pregnant or having newborns. Secretly I think I might like to be a stay-at-home mom...we'll have to see how finances work out though lol Right now DW just laughs at the idea!


----------



## Disneybaby26

:) haha I know what you mean. I'm very lucky to love my job, it's the only place I've ever worked and only place I ever plan on working)! My mother HATES her job, she does pensions for the city workers in the city we live it. Has trouble with her boss, lazy coworkers that she has to pick up the load for, so I totally know where you're coming from! I urge her constantly to find new work doing something she will actually enjoy (as much as one can enjoy going to work)! You deserve to be happy with what you're doing even if it means a little bit of financial strain! You'll make the finances work, it's the happiness and job satisfaction that counts the most (if you ask me)!! :)


----------



## TTCaWee1

Yup got my flu shot. It was mandatory for work.


----------



## goldstns

Rachel- feel better!!!

Thanks all for the support and excitement for Alia!

My besty and I went to paint pottery today for our birthdays (we share our birthday on Tuesday)... I painted Alia a night light thing....
 



Attached Files:







Alia light.jpg
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## clynn11

Awe that is absolutely adorable Nikki! 

Julie, i'd love to be a SAHM too! I know thinking about finances makes it seem impossible, but a baby doesn't NEED much, we just THINK they need tons ;) lol. (Well that sounded a little silly, I know babies need a lot but when it all comes down to it if they're in a loving and safe environment they'll be fine.)


----------



## jury3

Rachel-that's annoying...and part of the reason I usually don't get one lol

Kara-I agree. After I research we will have to sit down and look at finances. No matter what I know it will be worth it in the end bc I'll be happier and healthier and we will be happier as a family.

Cassidy-lol I know what you mean. They need a lot, but a good portion of it is love and attention. Between bf and cloth diapers, we shouldn't be too bad off on monthly expenses. Obviously they need other things too, but food and love are the most important lol I haven't checked in to daycare yet but that may play a huge factor in the end...


----------



## jury3

Nikki-So cute! I wanna make something! Lol


----------



## VivianJean

Nikki that is so cute!

Rachel that sucks. Doc talked me into it as well, normally I give it a miss although a few years ago i was sick for about three months and when I told my housemate I was thinking of not getting it he yelled at me.. hehe.

Cassidy it's so hard. I've started telling a few people. Close and not so close friends. It depends on the situation... I'm suddenly leaving LA so people get suspicious and often ask why and then suggest pregnancy as the reason. lol. I was always the career gal so this sudden change of heart is VERY strange and out of character. We told the siblings last night at dinner and it went well. My brother in law in particular kept saying "you guys are going to have a baby!!" It was kind of cute. He's going to be a good uncle.

Speaking of... Julie... I'm in the same boat - this baby has changed things v quickly. I'm leaving my job months earlier and now we are thinking it's very possible I won't work for a few years. We need to get a house and furniture and set everything up and that's going to take quite a while. It's very possible that, although I'll contact my people in Denver when I arrive, they won't have anything suitable for me to do (field producing for example will have me traveling and that's not going to work out).

I'm thinking about alternative things I can do while I'm a SAHM *particularly because we are thinking of actively trying for irish twins*. I love planning and project management and we have renovated houses before. Pete and I were talking about going into real estate and me manage house renovations which I can do from home. We have to run numbers but if it were possible - renovating one house per year would be terrific for me so I didn't fully step away from feeling like I was involved in brining in money for the household.


----------



## TTCaWee1

Cassidy I love the ornament!

Happy swing day everyone! 1 week to my v-day!! 

Nikki - didn't you have the flu? Or was it a stomach bug? Did you have to take tamiflu? I'm still so bummed about 1) catching the flu and 2) having to take tamiflu. People are ending up intubated from this years strains. And I not only tested positive for type A, but also type B. I'm really hoping the tamiflu keeps me from getting really ill, but it's only a symptom reducer...not a cure. I'm not so much worried about feeling sick, just what it can do to my baby. Influenza can cause preterm labor :( it's no bueno in pregnant chicks...:brat:


----------



## Disneybaby26

A huge, fucking frozen tree branch took out the 900$ swingset and a panel of our vinyl fence in our back yard today. My poor hubby has been out plowing for 15+hours and well be lucky if we break even once we replace everything. Shit like this shouldn't be allowed to happen in December. I hate winter with a passion, just started and I'm already over it...FUUUUUCK!!!


----------



## TTCaWee1

That really sucks Kara. I do not miss real winters! 

And yeah, I hate December already too. My furnace went out which is bs bc we just bought our house. Well all is good bc we have a home warranty. So I'm told, all you have to pay is the $75 service fee....WELL nope! They only pay $10/pound towards freon and my outside unit takes 9 pounds. So we also have to pay $450 for them to take out my perfectly good freon, fix the part that's broken, then put new freon in, wasting the freon that was already in there. It makes no sense. And it sucks to shell out money right before Christmas. And I'm sure my electric bill is going to be outrageous since the part that broke caused my AC to turn on instead of heat and blew freezing cold air allllll day while we were at work.....not to mention that the service man turned on our emergency heat which probably costs more too. Damn you winter.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Kara that sucks!! 
I hate winter too!


----------



## Disneybaby26

Ugh, Rachel that sucks! It's always something!!


----------



## frsttimemama

I'm sorry I'm so awful keeping up over here! I hope you're all well. I read along some, but I don't often comment. I can't believe you all are so far along already! It seems like you jut got your BFP's! 

Rachel, sorry about the flu. Ugh! Hope you feel better soon! I was so nervous about that last year.


----------



## SmallTownGal

Love the ornament, *Cassidy*! <3

Sorry you've got the flu, *Rachel*! :( :hugs: Hope you get better soon with the tamiflu!

Cute night light thing for Alia, *Nikki*! <3

*Disney*, sorry to hear about all the damage from the frozen tree branch! :( :hugs: Curse you frozen tree branch! :grr: I'm not a big fan of winter, either. It's pretty when it snows, but I hate the cold and I hate the mess and difficulty the snow and freezing causes.

Sorry about your furnace, Rachel! :( :hugs:


----------



## asmcsm

Ugh 14+1 and I'm still puking every other day :? When will it stop...


----------



## HWPG

I graduated from my Demi-bra today, spot on seven weeks. So now instead of my only symptom being sore boobs, it's big sore boobs. I wish I could just have one moment of nausea or something... I'm excited and scared for my scan Wednesday. Hoping it will be good and give me a little peace until 12 weeks.


----------



## morganwhite7

I hate winter too. I slid all over the road this morning (xtra terrifying for a preggo who just lost a baby to a car accident, I was frickin shaking) trying to get to work. Took me an extra hour. And I'm sleeping with my eyes open. Good Monday morning.... :coffee::sleep::gun: lol

Mirolee- My demi bra hurts too. Haha I've resorted to using my old nursing bras.. no padding AT ALL, and it's wonderful. So what if they're hangin a bit low today, comfy=happy :)

P.s. I can't wait for all the scans this week!!!


----------



## goldstns

TTCaWee1 said:


> Cassidy I love the ornament!
> 
> Happy swing day everyone! 1 week to my v-day!!
> 
> Nikki - didn't you have the flu? Or was it a stomach bug? Did you have to take tamiflu? I'm still so bummed about 1) catching the flu and 2) having to take tamiflu. People are ending up intubated from this years strains. And I not only tested positive for type A, but also type B. I'm really hoping the tamiflu keeps me from getting really ill, but it's only a symptom reducer...not a cure. I'm not so much worried about feeling sick, just what it can do to my baby. Influenza can cause preterm labor :( it's no bueno in pregnant chicks...:brat:

Doesn't sound fun Rachel! I was lucky mine was more like a cold. I just slept a ton and took Tylenol and felt better. Mine wasn't anywhere close to what yours is. FEEL BETTER!


----------



## frsttimemama

Mirolee, I was not nauseated but a handful of times. I had no appetite for awhile, but I really felt fine.


----------



## MrsAmk

All this winter talk...and as I look out my windows at work it is a complete WHITE OUT! Ugh, we just got 24 inches last week! Enough is enough...and its still only December. Lord give me patience. I hate driving in this too Morgan, every time I slide or fishtail even the slightest, my heart jumps to beating a million times a minute and I have a mini panic attack. HATE. THIS. CRAP!!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Well ladies. Something is wrong with my car. The week before christmas. GREAT. I have to take it in tomorrow and i'm terrified it's going to be expensive!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Britt ours has been in and out of the garage since Wednesday! Sucks :( FX it's not to bad for us both!


----------



## HWPG

This post is a bit graphic but I just want to make sure this is 'normal': I went to the bathroom and had ewcm that stretched from me to the water. I swear, if I didn't know better, I'd think I was ovation all over again. Is this much and this type of cm normal? No cramps, no bleeding.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

BB - I sure hope not!! One of the guys at work was just talking to me. He said he thinks the bracket that holds on the exhaust pipe is broken and he said that probably wouldn't be covered under warranty! EEK!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Mirolee- I'd say it's normal. I've had EWCM. No bleeding or cramps is always a good sign!


----------



## MrsAmk

Ive had the same EWCM. But also, have you had sex recently? Sometimes I get his stuff still coming out a day or two later!


----------



## HWPG

Hm.... Saturday? Yes, Saturday. This felt way stronger (not sure that's the right word). Like not as thin. Oh well, it's not a huge deal, I was just wondering. I keep repeating to myself : no cramps no bleeding!


----------



## frsttimemama

Mirolee, I had lots of cm.. watery and ewcm allllll the time. Just those hormones working O/T cookin that little baby! :)


----------



## brunettebimbo

Hi Girls,

Amelia doesn't know how to tell you all so has asked me to post, she's started bleeding, she's been for a scan, there is a heartbeat but the sac is small, the doctor is worried, she's to do no exercise and to have no sex. She goes back for another scan Monday afternoon. She's laying low at the moment. At work and doesn't want to cry.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Oh no.... 

I'm sending positive vibes her way. I just can't imagine how she must be feeling.


----------



## goldstns

praying for you Amelia! 

Doc said I better get walking because baby needs to drop more... ugh I don't wanna walk, my back hurts and my ankles are the size of a grapefruit!


----------



## VivianJean

Nikki can you do some aqua walking? 

To update... bleeding got worse in the underwear and bright red.

Not clotty but enough for me to call doc again...

I'd gone in for emergency scan this morn after brown turned to pink and i felt off. We saw a beautiful butterfly heartbeat but doc said there was for sure old and new blood.

Bleeding got worse about a half hour ago so called doc again. she suggested i go home. boss happy to let me go and now im in bed.

still bleeding. have a pad in place so i can monitor. im not really cramping but my uterus doesnt feel awesome. it feels a bit pissed off.

thanks BB for posting for me- i wanted to tell you guys because im fucking terrified and pete flew home last night so im kind of alone until next monday but i have an office mate and i really didnt want to bawl my eyes out in front of her.


----------



## HWPG

Omg Amelia. We are here for you. I know it doesn't help cause we're so far away but def thinking of you and that little fighter guy. Hoping for the best.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

We are here for you Amelia. keep us updated!


----------



## VivianJean

Thx girls.


----------



## asmcsm

Sorry you're bleeding Amelia :/ I know it's stressful. But you did see a beautiful heartbeat so that's good news! Hopefully it's just an SCH like Morgan had and the little one will be tucked in there tight. 

AFM, just got a letter saying that I need to get my second bloods drawn before I hit 20 weeks which based on my NT scan dating is 1/23/14 which means baby was measuring 3 days ahead! So happy to finally have some info about baby from the scan :happydance:


----------



## Disneybaby26

Sounds just like Morgan Amelia. Stay off your feet as much as possible. Praying and hoping your little bean stays healthy. We are here for you love. Xx

Ashley-wonderful news! I can't believe how far you are already!


----------



## frsttimemama

Yay for good news!! 

Have I missed bump pics??


----------



## wavescrash

HWPG said:


> This post is a bit graphic but I just want to make sure this is 'normal': I went to the bathroom and had ewcm that stretched from me to the water. I swear, if I didn't know better, I'd think I was ovation all over again. Is this much and this type of cm normal? No cramps, no bleeding.

I get that often, especially during a bm.


----------



## morganwhite7

Here's mine for the week! DH finally felt her about an hour ago :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 38.8 KB
Views: 14


----------



## morganwhite7

And the front..
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 43.9 KB
Views: 11


----------



## frsttimemama

Oh my goodness!! So cute! :)


----------



## TTCaWee1

Amelia - so sorry that you are bleeding. Super happy that you saw a heartbeat. Did doc tell you numbers? Like crl or heart rate? What's next? How's the bleeding now?

Mirolee - I can't remember if I had ewcm but I can tell you that the cm only gets heavier. Sometimes I think I've peed myself only to run to the potty and it's just cm lol

Called to OB today bc I wanted their opinion on the tamiflu...they said I HAVE to take it, no matter how minimal I think my symptoms are. Boo. Still tested positive today but I don't feel like I'm dying so I guess something is working.


----------



## Disneybaby26

22 weeks! :)

Morgan-I <3 how you carry! All baby! Too cute!

Rachel-boo for the meds but I'm glad you aren't too too sick! Hoping it just gets better!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 16.9 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Disneybaby26

Oh, Rachel- it's been a while since we've gotten a pic from youuuu!


----------



## frsttimemama

Kara, you're so cute, too!

Rachel, so glad you're feeling better. It's scary having the flu and having to take meds. :/


----------



## Disneybaby26

This is a little (very) scary to me...yikes!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 36.8 KB
Views: 14


----------



## HWPG

morgan, is it me or did you bust out this week in your belly!? looks amazing! all you gals look great!


----------



## frsttimemama

You both look great! :)


----------



## TTCaWee1

I'm in my non matching pjs.....


----------



## frsttimemama

Rachel, mine don't match more often than not. Lol.


----------



## Disneybaby26

TTCaWee1 said:


> I'm in my non matching pjs.....

Lol!!! We'll forgive you!!


----------



## Disneybaby26

I was just watching Makayla kick away from the outside I'm bed and she would stop and I would talk to her and she would kick in response! Coolest Preggo moment yet!! :)


----------



## TTCaWee1

Ok. No judgment on my Jammie's...

Here's 23 weeks


----------



## TTCaWee1

So fun Kara! Btw you and Morgan look great. And I agree Morgan, your bump has def grown!


----------



## frsttimemama

Sooooo cute!


----------



## asmcsm

This is my pic from middle of last week. It hasn't changed much since so I think this should work lol
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 45.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Disneybaby26

...looks like they match to me!! LOL! Adorable bump! :)


----------



## Disneybaby26

Awe ash!! I can't wait to see you really pop!! It's comingggggg!!


----------



## asmcsm

I know, I'm wondering when I'll wake up and be like wow where did that belly come from lol. So far it's not showing too much in my opinion but my coworkers are always like Awww look at your little bump! I guess I just didn't realize how thin I looked before because they definitely notice it. I weigh 2 lbs less than at the beginning of pregnancy but have a little bump now lol.


----------



## HWPG

I can't wait to look like y'all! And um... I think I have one pj set. Otherwise I just grab the warmest thing on top - right now a light gray college sweatshirt and MAINE sweatpants.


----------



## Disneybaby26

Isn't it so weird how that happens? Everything like redistributes to your tum, so strange! That moment was 19 weeks for me, the different between my 17 and 19 weeks pics is like maybeeee Preggo, BAM pregnant!!


----------



## goldstns

Amelia- great idea... walk in a pool! I praying for you girl!


----------



## Disneybaby26

I'm so warm all the time, if I'm home I'm in hubbs t shirt and undies...and I sleep in 20 degree weather with my window wide open. Preggo probs...


----------



## asmcsm

I can't wait to look preggo cuz right now I feel like I just look bloated lol. I really can't wait to start feeling him or her though. Coming up soon hopefully. DH and I were talking tonight about the baby and he asked how much longer we have to wait to know what we're having and I told him that technically we could find out at my next apt at 16weeks but that I think they aren't giving me another US till 20weeks. He was very disappointed because he doesn't want to wait that long lol. I told him we could go to a private place and do it for $75 and get a 15min DVD of baby and get to see 3d/4d and he was all for it lol. He wants to start shopping for baby as much as I do lol.


----------



## goldstns

Tomorrow is my bday... and I have an ultrasound... get to see my baby girl on my bday!!


----------



## HWPG

I'm cold all the time. It'll be 64 in our house and I'll have two long sleeves, sweatpants, and a blanket. Granted, we sleep in undies only under a comforter and are plenty warm, but out from under the covers and I need a parka.


----------



## asmcsm

Awww that's so neat Nikki!


----------



## TTCaWee1

Cute little bump Ashlee! I think mine really popped between 15 and 17 weeks...ish. 

I am always cold. But if rather be cold than hot. 

Happy birthday Nikki!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Adorable bumps girls!!! 

and Happy Birthday Nikki!


----------



## MrsAmk

Happy birthday Nikki!!! Love that you get to see your little lady :)

Here I am yesterday at 17 weeks. I am not always this glamorous #kidding. I rarely even put makeup on when going to work lol, I just don't care and would rather sleep in an extra 15 min. I also am putting in my 26 week pic from last pregnancy. I CANNOT BELIEVE how much more quickly we grow the second time around! It's nuts! (Granted it prob is due to having a full term baby earlier this year and having more chub to start out with). Crazy! The first one in my uniform is 26 weeks with Silas.


----------



## Cowgirl07

I love the belly shots. 
Blankets have been delayed cause some blonde broke her needle on her machine, and it's an antique so I have to wait for a new one. Sorry ladies.


----------



## frsttimemama

Cute Molly!!


I'm so ready to join this club again! Lol.


----------



## KirbyT16

HWPG said:


> I'm cold all the time. It'll be 64 in our house and I'll have two long sleeves, sweatpants, and a blanket. Granted, we sleep in undies only under a comforter and are plenty warm, but out from under the covers and I need a parka.

Lol this is how I am too. My dh makes fun of me all the time. Right now when we watch tv in the living room I have 3 blankets and the space heater on haha


----------



## RobertRedford

all the bumps are sooooo cute! 

Happy Birthday, Nikki!


----------



## VivianJean

Hey *Morgan* just wondering if you had any more info about subchorionic hematoma...

Did you get a scan and see it on the scan?

I'm wondering if this is what I have - apparently people with auto-immune issues (like Hashimoto hypothyroid which I have) are more prone to this and if that is the case I feel a little better about this constant trickle...

Sigh.

Going to talk to my doc in a sec.


----------



## frsttimemama

I am always cold, too! Except when I was pregnant.

Fx crossed for good news Amelia! !


----------



## HWPG

right now, at work, i'm wearing:
long underwear and a pair of jeans on the bottom.
top is bra, camisole, long sleeve, sweater, scarf, fleece jacket. and i'm comfortable. i dont even want to go the bathroom 'cause i dont want to get cold. brrrrr. and it's starting to snow, woo hoo! it was -9F this morning.


----------



## frsttimemama

You win!! Lol


----------



## RobertRedford

HWPG said:


> right now, at work, i'm wearing:
> long underwear and a pair of jeans on the bottom.
> top is bra, camisole, long sleeve, sweater, scarf, fleece jacket. and i'm comfortable. i dont even want to go the bathroom 'cause i dont want to get cold. brrrrr. and it's starting to snow, woo hoo! it was -9F this morning.

I think I would die in that cold weather! It's currently 54* F in San Francisco and I'm chilly!!!


----------



## goldstns

I LOVE colorado!!! Its like 65 today and I got to walk to lunch! LOVE IT!


----------



## Cowgirl07

HWPG said:


> right now, at work, i'm wearing:
> long underwear and a pair of jeans on the bottom.
> top is bra, camisole, long sleeve, sweater, scarf, fleece jacket. and i'm comfortable. i dont even want to go the bathroom 'cause i dont want to get cold. brrrrr. and it's starting to snow, woo hoo! it was -9F this morning.

Sounds like Wisconsin


----------



## morganwhite7

Beautiful bumps, all of you! I love it!! :)

Amelia.. So glad you asked. NO they saw nothing, could explain nothing. Not until I got further along (10-12 weeks) were they able to say they saw black pockets around the baby and placenta, where I was bleeding from.

That rules out a blighted ovum correct? TAKE IT EASY as you know, and hopefully it will pass. I didn't stop having a continuous "period" until about 14 weeks. I had horrible clots and actually thought I was miscarrying on the toilet at 8 weeks. Before they could see it on US, they kept telling me I'd miscarry and when they saw my sac they said it looked abnormal (probably only a minor difference but since I was bleeding they worried me to death). Oh and they also said the HB was low @ 7w (98bpm) and at 8w (111bpm).

Sending looooove <3


----------



## Disneybaby26

Amelia- thinking of you all day today!

Mirolee- saw in the other group you posted about taking a vit with echinacea in it. Be careful with that one, my OB said its a no no bc it can do something to the uterus. Something about preterm labor if my memory serves me correctly? What time is your scan tomorrow?? So exciting! :)


----------



## brunettebimbo

I was told not to take echinacea when pregnant with my son too


----------



## VivianJean

Thanks girls - so just spoke to nurse - it's a Subchorionic Hematoma for sure.

Same as Morgan. 

Morgs did you have cramps? I have a few but I've read that the blood can irritate the uterus and cause mild cramping. No big clots... just gush.. drip drip drip.. aaaaaalmost gone and then gush... drip drip drip etc.

Yes B.O is out - saw the heartbeat and the baby is huge compared to this time last week. Thank god.

This might explain the "dark mass" she saw at around 5 weeks and the weird shadows I've seen on the last two ultrasounds. 

I'm just staying calm and drinking lots of water and trying to not move around too much. Sex is out, exercise is out. I heard chocolate is a natural remedy (particularly Twix and Reeces) so I'm eating lots of that in the interim.

I cannot believe you bled that much. I feel super dizzy - I don't think I'm loosing much blood but I think its the combo of more blood to pump + anxiety. I'm going to leave work as soon as this paperwork is done and go home. 

I love you all.

Pete gets in to LA on Sat AM (thankgoodnesstahnkgoodnessthankgoodness).

Mirolee - I heard ecci was bad too. Maybe stop taking them for now until you get a definitive answer.

Nikki I can't wait until I'm in Colorado!!!


----------



## Disneybaby26

That's the best possible news, Amelia!! Such a pain and worry to have to deal with, but at least they can see a cause! So happy to hear it!


----------



## morganwhite7

Fabulous, a bit crappy, but fabulous Amelia!!!!! :)

I felt like I was about to start my period until like 10 weeks, achy achy. Try to tune it out.

I hope my bean reassures you that things should be alright. ESP that yours is lighter/stopped now! I found sex made noooo difference (doc told me the same, since it's way up there inside your uterus) but I put myself on light bedrest after work (aka DH cooked/cleaned :)) and didn't DTD until it got lighter and we'd had a few ultrasounds to confirmed that my bean SHOWED THEM who's docta!!! Haha like yours will, too. I assume you'll get bi-weekly (or even wkly for the first few weeks) scans, which will be wonderfully reassuring. And you can watch them sprout from yolk sac to bean to astronaut to alien!! Haha that's what I thought at least. Just to warn you.. Since there is a bit of internal bleeding (which I'm sure you've read by now that SCH's are pretty common) you may experience brown blood weeks after. Your body's way of ridding itself of the stuff. My doc said it'd "re-absorb" but I just spotted at random times after red blood stopped. It's a bit nerve-racking but you'll love that bean so much once it's bopping all around in there and you remember the struggle you went through to get to that point. Don't take a day for granted love! So happy again.. A wonderful ending to this TTC journey! :)


----------



## HWPG

Echinacea, bad, really? Ugh. I can't win. I'm going to bring all my bottles with me and ask her to look at every single one. The u/s is at 830am EST, then the appt is from 9-10. So I've got plenty of time.


----------



## Disneybaby26

Nice to get the U/S done nice and early and good idea about bringing bottles!!

Hibiscus was on my no no list too...ohhh how I missed my Starbucks iced hibiscus/lemonade in the warm months!

Speaking of bevs, my 200$ bill for holiday gifts at the liquor store made me bitter last night! Lol. Bought myself a nice bottle of La Crema Pinot Noir for ummm May?? , welp, ill be able to enjoy it someday right?!


----------



## clynn11

Just checking in quickly ladies. Am on vacay but will be baxk Thursday and catch up completely then. 

Amelia, ugh for bleeding but glad they found the reason. Marley was a tough little cookie and hung in there, I know your babe will be too!!

Mirolee yaaaay for first scan tmw! Sooo exciting!!

Lovely bumps ladies, ive got quite the bloat bump goin on myself! Puked 3 times yesterday but none today! Literally walked around 12 hra yesterday and my legs feel destroyed today!! Cant wait for my scan Friday. Having a blast but cant wait to be home!


----------



## Disneybaby26

Sounds like my Disney trip this year Cass!! :) Enjoy as much as you can and take more pics for me! DH and I have always wanted to go see Disneyland!


----------



## VivianJean

morganwhite7 said:


> Fabulous, a bit crappy, but fabulous Amelia!!!!! :)
> 
> I felt like I was about to start my period until like 10 weeks, achy achy. Try to tune it out.
> 
> I hope my bean reassures you that things should be alright. ESP that yours is lighter/stopped now! I found sex made noooo difference (doc told me the same, since it's way up there inside your uterus) but I put myself on light bedrest after work (aka DH cooked/cleaned :)) and didn't DTD until it got lighter and we'd had a few ultrasounds to confirmed that my bean SHOWED THEM who's docta!!! Haha like yours will, too. I assume you'll get bi-weekly (or even wkly for the first few weeks) scans, which will be wonderfully reassuring. And you can watch them sprout from yolk sac to bean to astronaut to alien!! Haha that's what I thought at least. Just to warn you.. Since there is a bit of internal bleeding (which I'm sure you've read by now that SCH's are pretty common) you may experience brown blood weeks after. Your body's way of ridding itself of the stuff. My doc said it'd "re-absorb" but I just spotted at random times after red blood stopped. It's a bit nerve-racking but you'll love that bean so much once it's bopping all around in there and you remember the struggle you went through to get to that point. Don't take a day for granted love! So happy again.. A wonderful ending to this TTC journey! :)

Eh it's started up again - had a clot pass a little while ago - about the size of a dime or a small grape. I'm at work... deep breath... made sure it was just blood and no other tissue in there.. Just blood.

I'm going legs up in two hours from now and not moving except to pee.

Sex made my uterus contract which didn't feel very good so handijobs for dh or porno. I'm not going to stress myself out about sexytime right now.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

So glad you have an answer Amelia. I hope the SCH doesn't hang around long.


----------



## goldstns

Amelia- great news girl! PS how is the house searching? 

Had a great bday with AWESOME blood sugar levels! So happy about that!

Had my ultrasound yesterday. Tech said she was very average for all her measurements. She is coming in a week ahead date wise, but said that is VERY normal because their measurements aren't spot on. He estimates her weighing about 6lbs 7 oz right now. So im hoping for a mid 7 lb baby, but who knows. Just happy she looks healthy!

PS. as we talk about pregnancy bleeding.. I want you all to be aware when you are at the point where you get checked for dilation, PLEASE be aware that you bleed after, you can also cramp a bit. I have found that I bleed (not spot) for a good 24 hours after and then spot for about 12 hours (however everyone is different). I also get light period cramps. This was one thing no one told me was normal, so I freaked out a bit when it happened.


----------



## wavescrash

Amelia, all things considered that's great news! Yay for a sticky bean :)

I heard hibiscus was a no no as well but small quantities are okay. I had several passion tea lemonades from Starbucks this pregnancy because I had such a craving lol.

We finally get internet tomorrow so I can be more active on here again. 28 weeks today and I have my OB appointment later today.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Yay Nikki!!! Sounds like a great day yesterday! You are so close to meeting her! I am so excited/happy for you!!


----------



## VivianJean

goldstns said:


> Amelia- great news girl! PS how is the house searching?
> 
> Had a great bday with AWESOME blood sugar levels! So happy about that!
> 
> Had my ultrasound yesterday. Tech said she was very average for all her measurements. She is coming in a week ahead date wise, but said that is VERY normal because their measurements aren't spot on. He estimates her weighing about 6lbs 7 oz right now. So im hoping for a mid 7 lb baby, but who knows. Just happy she looks healthy!
> 
> PS. as we talk about pregnancy bleeding.. I want you all to be aware when you are at the point where you get checked for dilation, PLEASE be aware that you bleed after, you can also cramp a bit. I have found that I bleed (not spot) for a good 24 hours after and then spot for about 12 hours (however everyone is different). I also get light period cramps. This was one thing no one told me was normal, so I freaked out a bit when it happened.

Brilliant news about Baby A + sugar levels - you got this mamma!

Maybe our kiddos can play some time ;)

I bled a little more last night - been vertical for over an hour and a half and so far only a little brown muck coming out and little or no cramping - which I hope means this bleed has stopped (apparently the blood can be the cause of the cramps).

My darling husband is skiing today... SKIING! I'm so jealous. We had hoped I'd be able to get one more ski session in - even x-country.. this bleed has changed that.

Tomorrow he goes to look at these two houses...eeeeeeeeep! I love them both. We've only just started looking properly but i would be so excited if we FINALLY after YEARS AND YEARS of living like total assholes and not ever enjoying our home, be able to come home to one of these. We're going to have to sell our house in Pittsburgh to afford this, but I don't care - i hate that dump.


https://www.zillow.com/homedetails/1160-Fairfax-St-Denver-CO-80220/13392552_zpid/

and

https://www.zillow.com/homedetails/2215-Vine-St-Denver-CO-80205/13320272_zpid/


----------



## morganwhite7

Mirolee posted a pic of her bean in her journal! :happydance::headspin::happydance:

Amelia- OMG how beautiful. I hope you find somewhere perfect to start your new little family in! How exciting! Keep up that positive attitude.. just gotta make it through the wknd til Monday. Lots of relaxing love.. KMFX'd for you! :)


----------



## HWPG

Hi gals. Pic in journal. Gummy bear looks perfect. Hb 155. In meetings so will update properly later. Thanks for all the support :)


----------



## pdxmom

Hello Ladies,

Amelia so sorry u had such a scare but glad tht uve got a sticky lil bean in there...hang in there hun :hugs: oh and best of luck for those homes ...they r both great :)

Nikki - belated birthday wishes to u hun...and so exciting tht lil alia is gonna b here so soon ...wow

Mirolee - COngratulations on a great scan hun...so happy for u :happydance:

Cassidy...im kinda jealous ur in disneyland...ive been telling dh to go for a while now...just the other day he said tht now baby will b here he has no choice but for us to go ....yaayy!!!

Loving Loving Loving all the bump pics ladies...My so called 'bump' is kinda gone?? its really weird bcos ive kinda starting eating without really throwing up everything but im still losing wt...just dont know..anyways the gud thing is tht i have my gender scan on 3rd of jan..im confused whether i wanna find out or no...i kinda like the suprise at the end but dh really wants to find out so i guess thts wat well do...


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Good luck with the house hunt Amelia! I want a house so bad, but I live in a CRAPPY city and do not want to buy her. So for now we live in an apartment.


----------



## VivianJean

Bleeding again.

Another clot. I'm going to try to go home I feel so ill.


----------



## jury3

Mirolee-So glad the little bean is all good! :)

Amelia-I hope everything is ok...try to hang in there!

I am so far behind, not sure when I will actually get caught up. Wanted to update from our scan today though. It's official, we have a boy and girl! Everything looks great, they are measuring just fine. He, Grayson, weighs about 13oz and she, Olivia, weighs about 12 oz. They both had hiccups during the scan. I couldn't feel it, but it was pretty cute on the screen lol Anyway, hope everyone is ok. I will catch up this weekend hopefully!


----------



## Disneybaby26

Gahhh, omg Julie, how perfect!!! :) So so happy for you!!

Hope you're hanging in there, Amelia! Xx

Mirolee- yay for an awesome scan!


----------



## NDTaber9211

I am so happy for you Julie. One of each. Couldn't be more perfect.


----------



## jury3

Thanks girls! P.S. I'm measuring 30 weeks! I'm so huge lol


----------



## asmcsm

Awww Julie! So cute! So exciting that you're having one of each!


----------



## TTCaWee1

Yay Julie! That's awesome. A boy and a girl!

And yay Mirolee for a little gummy bear! I'm so glad you got to see your bean!

Take it easy Amelia and I hope everything turns out perfect. Btw, I love the yard in the first house!

AFM, went to do our registry today at babies r us. Going with the Graco 35 connect car seat with jogger...Nikki isn't that the car seat you got too? Anyways, it was both fun and overwhelming. Still have to finish the target one but most of it I've done online. And I bought some baby clothes today....got some cute shoes, a headband, some jeans, and a thanksgiving outfit that was on clearance. Oh and I found owl wall decals on sale too! I only spent maybe $50 and got quite a bit. 
Tomorrow I have my boring monthly OB appt. Nothing exciting. Take my pee, my BP....I wonder if I can squeeze an ultrasound out of them to check the baby bc of the flu and the tamiflu....prob a far stretch lol
Oh yeah and we decided on Ellie! Eliana Rae! I'm excited to have a name finally!


----------



## VivianJean

*morgan*... did you cramp when you bled? I'm cramping so badly... it feels like the start of my termination when my body was trying to squeeze out everything....

I'm starting to feel like I want to throw up. I stopped bleeding last night and then around 3pm it started up again badly. I just passed a huge clot. I'm so miserable and alone and scared.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Yay Julie. More fabric shopping for me. I can't wait.


----------



## HWPG

oh Amelia, i'm so sorry sweetie.


----------



## Disneybaby26

jury3 said:


> Thanks girls! P.S. I'm measuring 30 weeks! I'm so huge lol

Holy crap!! Lol, is that normal for twins?? So crazy that you might meet your babes before some of us that are father ahead! Are there pictures of your donor in you fb pics?? I don't know if I've seen him and I'm curious about what the little becklings might look like!! :)


----------



## Disneybaby26

VivianJean said:


> *morgan*... did you cramp when you bled? I'm cramping so badly... it feels like the start of my termination when my body was trying to squeeze out everything....
> 
> I'm starting to feel like I want to throw up. I stopped bleeding last night and then around 3pm it started up again badly. I just passed a huge clot. I'm so miserable and alone and scared.

I'm so sorry sweetie, I wish I could be there with you! :( have you called and talked to your doctor at all?


----------



## Disneybaby26

TTCaWee1 said:


> Yay Julie! That's awesome. A boy and a girl!
> 
> And yay Mirolee for a little gummy bear! I'm so glad you got to see your bean!
> 
> Take it easy Amelia and I hope everything turns out perfect. Btw, I love the yard in the first house!
> 
> AFM, went to do our registry today at babies r us. Going with the Graco 35 connect car seat with jogger...Nikki isn't that the car seat you got too? Anyways, it was both fun and overwhelming. Still have to finish the target one but most of it I've done online. And I bought some baby clothes today....got some cute shoes, a headband, some jeans, and a thanksgiving outfit that was on clearance. Oh and I found owl wall decals on sale too! I only spent maybe $50 and got quite a bit.
> Tomorrow I have my boring monthly OB appt. Nothing exciting. Take my pee, my BP....I wonder if I can squeeze an ultrasound out of them to check the baby bc of the flu and the tamiflu....prob a far stretch lol
> Oh yeah and we decided on Ellie! Eliana Rae! I'm excited to have a name finally!

LOVE the name! Yay! :) it's fun when they have an identity! She'll be here before you know it!


----------



## VivianJean

doc told me that unless i needed a blood transfusion there was nothing that could be done medically.


----------



## brunettebimbo

:hugs: Amelia!

How come they check for dilation? In the UK they don't do anything internal until your in labour.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

oh Julie! One of each! That's great!!!!


----------



## MrsAmk

VivianJean said:


> goldstns said:
> 
> 
> Amelia- great news girl! PS how is the house searching?
> 
> Had a great bday with AWESOME blood sugar levels! So happy about that!
> 
> Had my ultrasound yesterday. Tech said she was very average for all her measurements. She is coming in a week ahead date wise, but said that is VERY normal because their measurements aren't spot on. He estimates her weighing about 6lbs 7 oz right now. So im hoping for a mid 7 lb baby, but who knows. Just happy she looks healthy!
> 
> PS. as we talk about pregnancy bleeding.. I want you all to be aware when you are at the point where you get checked for dilation, PLEASE be aware that you bleed after, you can also cramp a bit. I have found that I bleed (not spot) for a good 24 hours after and then spot for about 12 hours (however everyone is different). I also get light period cramps. This was one thing no one told me was normal, so I freaked out a bit when it happened.
> 
> Brilliant news about Baby A + sugar levels - you got this mamma!
> 
> Maybe our kiddos can play some time ;)
> 
> I bled a little more last night - been vertical for over an hour and a half and so far only a little brown muck coming out and little or no cramping - which I hope means this bleed has stopped (apparently the blood can be the cause of the cramps).
> 
> My darling husband is skiing today... SKIING! I'm so jealous. We had hoped I'd be able to get one more ski session in - even x-country.. this bleed has changed that.
> 
> Tomorrow he goes to look at these two houses...eeeeeeeeep! I love them both. We've only just started looking properly but i would be so excited if we FINALLY after YEARS AND YEARS of living like total assholes and not ever enjoying our home, be able to come home to one of these. We're going to have to sell our house in Pittsburgh to afford this, but I don't care - i hate that dump.
> 
> 
> https://www.zillow.com/homedetails/1160-Fairfax-St-Denver-CO-80220/13392552_zpid/
> 
> and
> 
> https://www.zillow.com/homedetails/2215-Vine-St-Denver-CO-80205/13320272_zpid/Click to expand...

I love the inside of the first one!! And holy poop, I cant believe how much more expensive houses are in Denver for simliar square footage/bedrooms/baths than where I live. Amazing how location and economy changes with location; much higher cost of living!! How exciting for you, I hope you guys get your prefect home! :happydance:

ETA: thinking of you and hoping things are lightening up sweetie :(


----------



## morganwhite7

Julie- Oh my goodness cute names and babies!!! I added them to the front. How exciting :) :) :)

Amelia- Hmm I had LOTS of "right side pain" that they couldn't explain to me. Not really cramping (but like you said, that is caused by the irritation from the blood) but I would hurt reallly bad on the right side where my bleed was and then gushes. It would build up again and hurt, and then gush etc. I was crampy all over like before AF. That lasted until 10 weeks when my constant "period" stopped. Like I said though, I know how TERRIFYING, and SICKENING it is, thinking you're losing it.. but my bleeding peaked at 8.5 weeks, when I swore I was miscarrying on the toilet. I mean clot after clot in the toilet, it was gruesome. Try to relax, I know your heart hurts so much it makes you sick. Just try to remember that there is not a single thing we can do.. our bodies (and God in my opinion) decides if this baby is meant for this earth, so no amount of worrying/medical intervention can change a thing. I had literally come to terms with the fact that I'd lost my baby in the toilet, and stayed at home for every minute of it because, like you, they told me that there was nothing they could do medically to prevent it from happening. How about your suppositories though, still taking them? Prog still low? I know it needs to be surging to support a pregnancy, so maybe worth a call/email to the doc. But like I said, I would just stay home and get snuggly in bed with your favorite food and puppies. Snuggle with them, call Hubbs and cry to him, I'm sure his voice is soothing. I remember what it felt like to know I had a bean in there and sitting in bed feeling the blood wondering if it was out yet. I had given up too, it is so hard I know. Try to say positive, bc beans can somehow stay anchored in through it all. Strong little heartbeats while the entire world around them is falling apart, so amazing. I would also ask for an ultrasound tomorrow if they'll give you one (if not, say you think you passed tissue, that should do the trick), so that you don't have to go all weekend wondering if your bean is there. Knowing the HB is still strong after losing all that blood feels really wonderful.. knowing you have a little soldier. Sending love, oh I know just how your heart aches right now pretty girl.. <3

Oh and Marley Willow is really a girl :)
 



Attached Files:







marley.jpg
File size: 57.9 KB
Views: 8


----------



## asmcsm

I'm with Amanda, loving the inside of the first house


----------



## asmcsm

Ahhh! I'm loving these scan pics! I'm chomping my nails waiting for my next one. I don't think they're going to give me one at my next apt :/ but I told DH that if they don't, We can call the private place as soon as we get out of the apt so we can make an apt to do the 3D/4D and find out sex. He refuses to wait until 20 weeks lol


----------



## morganwhite7

Ash- At our 4D US place they did them starting at 15w1d.. so guess what day I had mine!! ;) But that means you guys could go like next week if you wanted! We bought a 2 pack so once at 15 weeks and again at 32 weeks to see her when she's got chubby cheeks and such. Only $150 for both and we got a CD of the whole thing and a big heartbeat bunny for her. So cute. I was very happy with the experience too. Ours was in a HUGE room with like theater seating, we brought the whole family and she was on the big screen. It was really cool to have everyone there for THE MOMENT haha :)


----------



## goldstns

Spent my night awake, puking and diarrhea.... I feel like crap. I have a schedule ob apt in 2 hrs. I wont be surprised if I get admitted to give me fluids and to keep any eye one me. Possible flu check. What I find interesting is I feel like I did the other weekend, however a bit worse cuz I am puking more. The interesting part is I at the same brand of burgers for dinner as I did a few weeks ago. IV eaten these burgers all the time and dh ate them both times and didn't get sick...but I think its effecting me.


----------



## morganwhite7

^Omg Nikki same thing happening here. For any of you girls who have seen the movie "Bridesmaids".. um yeah, that disease. I had mushrooms on my salad that tasted funny, I think they were bad and gave me food poisoning. I took the last 2 days off work and STILL can't eat anything but ice chips. Anything I eat comes back up, or out the other end. I've been miserable and SO TIRED since I've had no calories for 72 hrs. At my OB appt this morning she said if I don't get anything down but ice again today to come in tomorrow for IV fluids. So I feel ya there  Can't imagine at 36 weeks though, that's got to be rough!


----------



## goldstns

Talked to my doc...headed to ER and then l&d. They want to test for flu..rachel how long until they get results after the test?.... The probs fluids. L&d will monitor Alia, blood sugars and my fluids as well. Dh is coming to get me... He just asked if we should "pack the car"...i said the only reason I see them getting Alia out is if my blood pressure is high.


----------



## morganwhite7

^Better have that bag ready just in case! Prayers Nikki! But for some reassurance, Jaxon was born right before 36 weeks too and was healthy and perfect.. If it has to happen she will be a-okay! But FX'd she doesn't get her eviction notice just yet.. :)


----------



## goldstns

Flu is neg. Alia is good and staying in. They gave me nausea meds and 2 L if fluid because I had extreme dehydration.


----------



## TTCaWee1

Sorry just saw Nikki. We do rapid ones that take 10 min. But it sounds like you have food poisoning or a stomach bug. The official "flu" is all respiratory - cough, runny nose, high fever, turns into pneumonia....
Glad you got some fluids in you!! I assume they are going to turn you loose? 

Morgan - you can get rectal phenergan suppositories if you can't keep your zofran down or if it's not working. The suppositories work wonders. It might be worth asking your MD. 

I just got home from my OB appt. Nothing exciting. They took my pee and my BP. I've gained 5 pounds in the past 4 weeks, 6 pounds the month before that....I hope it starts to level off soon, or else I am going to get huge! On a more exciting note, baby Ellie is such a mover! I can definately feel the difference now compared to when I first started feeling movements. This morning she was kicking or punching or something, and I could feel the little body part sticking out. Couldn't figure out what it was though. It is so cool, and a little creepy, to feel another little person inside of you. I cannot wait to meet her! Doc is still on board for a C-section and said that if we plan it, it will be after 39 weeks. I'm still not sure what to do but I trust him, so I trust he will help me make a good decision. I bleed a little after sex every time. Not a lot but a little pink, and I can tell its coming from the "entrance" point. It has always been that way for me so I can imagine that a baby is going to tear it open. 

Amelia - how are you today?? Did you stay home from work? I hope you are doing well.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

I'm glad you don't have the flu Nikki, but it's still crappy that you are sick. Feel better soon!!


----------



## goldstns

I'm free. At home in bed. They believe stomach bug. I'm scared to eat because nothing sounds good plus I want to pay attention to my bloods too.


----------



## HWPG

soup? broth only? liquid and electrolytes all in one!


----------



## VivianJean

Ick - sorry Nikki - hope you get some rest - I concur with the broth. Good idea.. or miso soup.


I'm blurgh - at work. Thought I was home-free but got a bleeder about two hours ago. So far it's not dreadful (every time I say that I end up running to the bathroom to deal with hell breaking loose:dohh:)... I'm sitting which is ok. Not cramping too much so far.

Have hesitated to call my doc - I sort of feel like I need to surrender to this. They literally can't do anything. I have to believe little Mighty Mouse is indeed mighty and checking him today isn't going to change what he looks like on Monday and tbh I'd rather do the next US with Pete at my side.

Pete talked to him via cell phone on my belly last night and my housemate lay on my stomach and told him to dig in because crazy Uncle Steve says so and he won't teach him how to shoot a gun unless he stays put.

Saturday can't come fast enough. I'm almost thinking about getting my hair done that afternoon as a bit of a treat. I look like ass. Dreadful re-growth, all matted and limp and disgusting. I need to make myself feel ok.

I was meant to go Christmas shopping but I don't think i want to do that without Pete... nothing huge - just stocking stuffers... we'll see how that goes.


----------



## Cowgirl07

I think you should get it done. It will make you feel better.


----------



## morganwhite7

I agree with getting yer hair did ;) Will make you feel better. And btw you're beautiful, I love your new prof pic in the lil beanie :)

You have the right mindset about what will be, will be. And it will be much better with your babe by your side to hear how it looks Monday. Praying for good news and that it stops. I know, it's so hard trying to be "ok" with any blood at all. Just makes you a soldier mama with a soldier bean <3


----------



## Ingodshand

Hi everyone, my name is Sarah and I have been following your thread since the beginning when you split from the other group. Morgan reached out to me and said that it would be alright if I joined you all. I am definitely not an intro and then jump kind of groupie, so would love to be a part of the wonderful group you all have.

So....as I said my name is Sarah, my DH is Rob and we have our fabulously crazy DD Alyssa who will be 4 in March. Rob and I actually started dating in highschool and after a few breakups, a cancelled engagement and years of pinning for each other, we tied the knot in March of 2009. We started trying for our first baby right away and I thought it took forever (4 months) to get pregnant with her! My pregnancy was pretty typical. I had no MS and felt great. Around 32 weeks, I started retaining fluids, got carpal tunnel in my right wrist and was put on 1/2 day bedrests. Turned out I was delevoping preeclampsia and was induced at 37 weeks with our little girl. She did not handle delivery very well so I ended up with a somewhat emergency C-section. She was absolutely perfect and the best gift we ever received

Fastforward 2 years.....We decided to try for number 2. After a year of NTNP, 6 months of timing, temping, softcups and almost all my friends/sisters getting pregnant, we decided to see a RE. They did a boatload of tests and come to find out I had an AMH of 1 (low for a 32 year old) and my DH had a normal morph of only 2%. We tried 3 failed IUIs with femara, a few TI cycles and one round of IVF. I did get pregnant after the IVF but lost my two sweet babies around 5 weeks. We were absolutely heartbroken and I swore off TTC. However, we then got pregnant the next month, but I had a lot of cramping and bleeding early on and lost that baby around 5 weeks as well. I completely gave up and just thought that only God has comtrol over when/if I will get my new baby. 

Well the next month (July 2013), we got the biggest surprise and I got pregnant again!!! I was so scared and barely even accepted that it had finally happened until about 13 weeks. I am now 25 weeks along and our little boy is absolutely perfect. They are monitoring my blood pressure very closely and I am hoping to have a VBAC this time.

Thanks for reading my loooong post and I really look forward to talking with you all!


----------



## morganwhite7

So happy to see you here Sarah!!! :)

What an awful struggle you have been through to get to this point, I'm so sorry you have 3 angels.. They're watching every moment, making you one strong mama. And what a wonderful place you've come to share with women who've been through such similar things. As you know, the support here is amazing and these ladies are so wonderful to have. Nothing better than talking to girls who really get where you're coming from. More talk tomorrow, preggo has got to sleep and take care of a sicky DH :/

Oh & I also wholly believe it's all "in God's hands" :)


----------



## Disneybaby26

Welcome Sarah!! :)

Congrats on your pregnancy! When are you due? Very close to me, Morgan and Rachel I think!!


----------



## jury3

Disneybaby26 said:


> Holy crap!! Lol, is that normal for twins?? So crazy that you might meet your babes before some of us that are father ahead! Are there pictures of your donor in you fb pics?? I don't know if I've seen him and I'm curious about what the little becklings might look like!! :)

Lol I think it's somewhat normal, maybe not this early on though. It's normal for twin bellies to measure about 8 weeks ahead, so I'm a little ahead of that. Here is a pic of our donor's little girls. Their mom is blond. There's a possibility he and I both have recessive blond genes, so it's a possibility for us too. The older one looks pretty much exactly like him in the face.



Welcome Sarah!

Nikki and Morgan-Hope you feel better soon!

Amelia-I'm so sorry you are going through this...I hope it's a false alarm. Pampering yourself sounds wonderful though :)

AFM-Definitely feeling kicks now. I definitely felt them right around my belly button, from the outside a little bit ago. I can't wait for DW to feel them too! 
Once again my boss is horrible. She basically called me a liar and had to recap all the ways I've been horrible since the school year started. I basically sat there and cried the entire time. I had nothing to say bc it obviously doesn't do any good and I do not do well with being called a liar. I was ready to walk out...if I didn't need the money and the insurance I would have been out the door. I don't know how I can last even until the end of February!


----------



## Ingodshand

Thanks Morgan! So glad you message me to join you all! I has been such a struggle but I know it brought my DH and I closet and I appreciate all that this pregnancy has to bring!!

Disney- Thanks! I am due April 2nd. My dd was due March 30th and I thought how funny would it be to have an April fool's due date. Then this one was April 2nd.. that must be the April fools joke!! I am so excited that we are all so close together!

Jury- congrats on confirming your second twin is a girl! Love their names!


----------



## Disneybaby26

jury3 said:


> Disneybaby26 said:
> 
> 
> Holy crap!! Lol, is that normal for twins?? So crazy that you might meet your babes before some of us that are father ahead! Are there pictures of your donor in you fb pics?? I don't know if I've seen him and I'm curious about what the little becklings might look like!! :)
> 
> Lol I think it's somewhat normal, maybe not this early on though. It's normal for twin bellies to measure about 8 weeks ahead, so I'm a little ahead of that. Here is a pic of our donor's little girls. Their mom is blond. There's a possibility he and I both have recessive blond genes, so it's a possibility for us too. The older one looks pretty much exactly like him in the face.
> 
> View attachment 712029
> 
> 
> Welcome Sarah!
> 
> Nikki and Morgan-Hope you feel better soon!
> 
> Amelia-I'm so sorry you are going through this...I hope it's a false alarm. Pampering yourself sounds wonderful though :)
> 
> AFM-Definitely feeling kicks now. I definitely felt them right around my belly button, from the outside a little bit ago. I can't wait for DW to feel them too!
> Once again my boss is horrible. She basically called me a liar and had to recap all the ways I've been horrible since the school year started. I basically sat there and cried the entire time. I had nothing to say bc it obviously doesn't do any good and I do not do well with being called a liar. I was ready to walk out...if I didn't need the money and the insurance I would have been out the door. I don't know how I can last even until the end of February!Click to expand...

Oh.my.goodness-they are CUTE!! DH has a blonde gene and he has light eyes and my mom is blonde with green eyes so it's a possibility for us too! I would loooooove some blondie curls, omg!! Even brunette curls will be great, I just sooooo want the light eyes!! :)


----------



## Cowgirl07

Hi Sarah. You can follow the other group to we aren't biased


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Welcome Sarah!


----------



## frsttimemama

Welcome Sarah! I agree with Katrina. You're welcome in the other group also. So sorry to hear of all you had to go through. What is AMH?

Julie, yay for one of each!! Those kids are cute! Our little guy had dark hair and fat little cheeks. :)I we both have dark hair. Hubby has brown eyes and mine are blue.. I don't know what color our little guy's eyes were, but that's one thing I have always wondered. Sorry about your boss!


----------



## MrsAmk

Glad to have you post Sarah!!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Julie those are some seriously adorable kids.


----------



## frsttimemama

Molly, I absolutely adore your profile picture!


----------



## SmallTownGal

*Amelia*, glad your bleeder wasn't dreadful and that you are making some peace with your situation and having hopes for Mighty Mouse (love that nickname for the bean!) :hugs: Treating yourself to a hair salon visit sounds like a good idea - you deserve some pampering!

Welcome, *Sarah*! :wave: Congrats on your rainbow and prayers for a healthy rest of the pregnancy and a smooth birth!

So sorry your boss is being so horrid, *Julie*! :( :hugs:


----------



## Ingodshand

Cowgirl07 said:


> Hi Sarah. You can follow the other group to we aren't biased

Thanks! I actually have been following it for months, but just never contributing. I will introduce myself today and provide all the support that I can!!


----------



## Ingodshand

frsttimemama said:


> Welcome Sarah! I agree with Katrina. You're welcome in the other group also. So sorry to hear of all you had to go through. What is AMH?
> 
> Julie, yay for one of each!! Those kids are cute! Our little guy had dark hair and fat little cheeks. :)I we both have dark hair. Hubby has brown eyes and mine are blue.. I don't know what color our little guy's eyes were, but that's one thing I have always wondered. Sorry about your boss!

Thanks!! AMH (from my limited understanding) is the number of eggs you have left since our ovaries get depleted as we get older. It really tells you nothing of quality or whether they are "good" eggs, but just how many you potentially have left. It was a good indicator how many eggs we would be able to get for retrieval during IVF. They estimated we would get 8-10 while someone with a higher AMH can get 15-20. We did actually get 8 eggs but only 4 were mature.


----------



## clynn11

In the docs office now waiting for my scan! Nervous but excited!!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Yay Cassidy.


----------



## Ingodshand

Good luck Cassidy! I know everything will be great! Can't wait to see a pic:)


----------



## TTCaWee1

Welcome Sarah! Congrats on your rainbow baby! I'm due April 14th. I have a low amh too. Mine was 3 at 29 years old with only 9 follicles :( managed to get one with clomid though :)

Yay Cassidy! Where's the pic?!

I bought wooden wall letters today at hobby lobby (50% off if you have one near you) and cute scrapbook paper and I'm going to use mod podge to adhere it to the letters and seal it. I hope it looks good. I'll post pics once I do them.


----------



## asmcsm

Yay Cassidy!!!!! I'm so freaking excited for you!!!


----------



## VivianJean

Julie... I know a few people in Ny who would be pleased to straighten out that horrible cow.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Can't wait to see Cassidy's scan!


----------



## wavescrash

TTCaWee1 said:


> Welcome Sarah! Congrats on your rainbow baby! I'm due April 14th. I have a low amh too. Mine was 3 at 29 years old with only 9 follicles :( managed to get one with clomid though :)
> 
> Yay Cassidy! Where's the pic?!
> 
> I bought wooden wall letters today at hobby lobby (50% off if you have one near you) and cute scrapbook paper and I'm going to use mod podge to adhere it to the letters and seal it. I hope it looks good. I'll post pics once I do them.

We did that for Hannah and autumn during my last pregnancy so now I have to do the same for Leah. Good luck :)


----------



## clynn11

Took forever! Doc said I have an anterior uterus. Idk what that means lmao. But babe is measuring around 7w4d and heartrate around 150s. Doc said all looks perfect :) :)
 



Attached Files:







2013-12-20 12.16.00.jpg
File size: 23.4 KB
Views: 12


----------



## brunettebimbo

:happydance:


----------



## Cowgirl07

Yay. Hi little bird!


----------



## morganwhite7

Anteverted uteruses are AWESOME! (hehe I have one too ;)) Just means it is TILTED FORWARD, meaning your bump will pop much sooner :) 

And CONGRATS!!! Tiny little perfect bean. I love it! <3


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

yay!!! beautiful little bean!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## frsttimemama

TTCaWee1 said:


> Welcome Sarah! Congrats on your rainbow baby! I'm due April 14th. I have a low amh too. Mine was 3 at 29 years old with only 9 follicles :( managed to get one with clomid though :)
> 
> Yay Cassidy! Where's the pic?!
> 
> I bought wooden wall letters today at hobby lobby (50% off if you have one near you) and cute scrapbook paper and I'm going to use mod podge to adhere it to the letters and seal it. I hope it looks good. I'll post pics once I do them.

I didnt know all that about you. How stressful! I painted wooden letters and put on the wall for our little guy. Loved them! Can't wait to see your finished product :)


----------



## frsttimemama

Yay Cassidy!


----------



## clynn11

Can someone message nikki the link to the thread? She nessaged me she accidentally unsubscribed but im on my phone and cant send her the link


----------



## clynn11

Also baby is directly in the middle. So much for testing out the implantation gender theory lol


----------



## RobertRedford

YAY Cassidy, beauuuutiful scan picture!!! <3 <3 <3! I think its time for a bump picture :)


----------



## jury3

VivianJean said:


> Julie... I know a few people in Ny who would be pleased to straighten out that horrible cow.

Lol...sweet, I'll let you know :) Seriously, she's horrible though. I'm wondering if I can file some type of hostile work environment claim or something along those lines. I can't deal with all this stress while being pregnant too! Such a crappy position.

Cassidy-So glad the little bean is good!


----------



## TTCaWee1

Yeah Sandy - low amh, elevated fsh, low follicle count...uterine septum....my ovaries are not that of a 30 year old.


----------



## frsttimemama

TTCaWee1 said:


> Yeah Sandy - low amh, elevated fsh, low follicle count...uterine septum....my ovaries are not that of a 30 year old.

My gosh, so much adversity! ! So glad you got your BFP :)


----------



## TTCaWee1

And yay Cassidy for your little bird pic!! I also have an anteverted uterus :)


----------



## TTCaWee1

My letters are almost done!! I hope you all are still up so I can share with y'all!!!


----------



## frsttimemama

Cant wait to see them!


----------



## TTCaWee1

The polka dots are my fav...think I should do them all polka dots or leave them like they are?


----------



## wavescrash

Oh yours turned out so much cuter than ours :) I love it!


FINALLY got internet at our apartment. We had it yesterday but my laptop refused to connect. AT&T tried saying my laptop was defective and it would cost $100 for a tech to come out and try to fix it. My cousin came by today while I was at work and in less than 2 hours got it up & running for me, thank goodness. I have so many things to post on Craigslist for sale and things to apply for that I needed the internet so I'm just a bit _too _excited to be online lol.


Had my 28 week appointment on Wednesday with a different OB in the office (mine was there but didn't have any openings this week apparently so I had to see a different doc.) It was single-handedly the worst prenatal appointment I've ever had. I was nearly in tears when I left the office although I'm sure some of it was hormones lol.

I've gained 23lbs total so far (only 1lb since my last appointment 3 weeks prior), Leah's heart rate was 141bpm. The doctor measured my fundal height but didn't tell me what it was. I would have asked but she didn't give me a chance to ask ANY questions. I'm supposed to get another ultrasound between 28-32 weeks to follow-up on my placental lakes but she said because I had a scan last week when I went to the ER/L&D (for a fall) that I don't need this next one because they didn't note anything about the lakes from the scan last week. Well that's probably because they were just checking that the baby was not in distress and that my placenta didn't tear or anything like that. I know the lakes aren't a cause for concern really but I'd still be more comfortable with a proper follow-up where they're ONLY checking for those, you know? Everyone suggested I call my OB and ask if I can get the referral for it anyway so I just might do that.

This stupid OB did mention that on that scan last week that Leah is measuring behind by a week and 3 days or something like that so I need a growth scan at 35 weeks to make sure she's growing okay. I know that's not uncommon and I had the same "scare" with Autumn who turned out being a very normal birth size but it still scares me that she might be small. The placental lakes can cause IUGR (from what I've read) so her measuring small scares me - another reason I want to get a proper follow-up on the lakes.

The doctor didn't even note that I need my glucose test done so when I was making my next appointment with the receptionist I asked her if I was supposed to get the referral form for it. She asked how far along I was and when I said "28 weeks" she told me that I should have already had it done and gave me the form. No appointment necessary so I think I'm going Monday before work.

Anyway, this doc never asked how I was feeling (like they've all asked me at each appointment) and never let me ask questions, just walked out of the room after she told me what she had to say and I didn't even see her in the hall once I got out there to stop her and let her know I had questions. I don't go back for another 4 weeks (I'll be 32 weeks then) and I'm so worried about Leah being breech & not turning or something ridiculous like that. I posted in my local mom group on FB and apparently this particular doctor is known for being impersonal, rude, short, not helpful. I just felt so let down after that appointment I considered switching practices entirely and going back to my very first OB from my first pregnancy because he was great and gets great reviews all the time. But I don't know if I'm being too hormonal about it all... although so many local women have left the group I'm with now for the same reason/s I've contemplated it so I know it's not just me.

Anyway... enough rambling from me I guess.

Congrats on a great scan Cassidy :)


----------



## frsttimemama

Love them. The polka dots are awesome! !


----------



## Cowgirl07

Love the dots but i would leave it for contrast.


----------



## TTCaWee1

Thanks ladies! 
I also got a pink and white polka dot picture frame with an owl on it. DH loves them too so that makes me happy. 

Amanda - sorry you had a bad visit. I would just make sure you always see your doc. I have my glucola screening at my next appt, Jan 15th. I am not excited to drink my nasty cocktail. I chose fruit punch...


----------



## wavescrash

Lucky you, we don't get a choice lol. We get the super-syrupy/flat orange soda concoction :/ But this would be my 4th time doing it (I had to do the 3hr last time as well) and you get used to it.


----------



## goldstns

I missed y'all!!! I'm back. 

feeling 90% better, tummy is still a bit upset. Fell slightly today, I think Alia is fine, just my back hurts.

cassidy-cute pic of baby!!!

rachel-love the name plate


----------



## wavescrash

A couple days late but figured I'd share my 28 week belly pictures.

https://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y241/ohhhcopter/3rdPregnancy/28w-2.jpg

And then a comparison from last week to this week... I think my bump got a little bigger and higher. Maybe lol.

https://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y241/ohhhcopter/3rdPregnancy/28w-4.jpg

And one last comparison - 28 weeks during each pregnancy. I think my bump is finally bigger than it was last pregnancy.

https://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y241/ohhhcopter/3rdPregnancy/28w-3.jpg


----------



## clynn11

Lovely bump Amanda! Sorry your appointment went crappy and they seem to be slacking. Hope your glucose test goes well!!

Glad you're feeling better Nikki!!!

LOVE the letters Rachel!! So cute!!


----------



## VivianJean

So I'm scared that the combination of the hematoma plus a smaller gestational sac means some bad shit could happen.

I feel sick.


----------



## wavescrash

VivianJean said:


> So I'm scared that the combination of the hematoma plus a smaller gestational sac means some bad shit could happen.
> 
> I feel sick.

VERY understandable but try not to worry yourself too much. During the first trimester I had 4 scans I believe (maybe it was only 3?) and each time I measured 1-2 weeks behind. They didn't see a fetal pole when they should have. Didn't see a heartbeat when they should have. Tried to say my due date was 10 days off from what it really should have been and I freaked out thinking she wasn't growing right and it was going to lead to a miscarriage but obviously, that wasn't the case. At my 12 week scan she had finally caught up and matched with my actual due date. Early on, they grow at such a different rate from every other bean. Since they're so small, if the tech places a marker (on the scan machine) in the slightest wrong spot, it can affect baby's measurements greatly. It's so hard to properly measure a bean that tiny on a machine. Human error is so easy with the whole process. I wouldn't worry that bean is measuring "small" just yet because it could be a whole number of things that gave you smaller measurements when, in actuality, your baby is measuring spot on for your dates <3



clynn11 said:


> Lovely bump Amanda! Sorry your appointment went crappy and they seem to be slacking. Hope your glucose test goes well!!

Thanks!


----------



## SmallTownGal

TTCaWee1 said:


> View attachment 712457
> 
> 
> The polka dots are my fav...think I should do them all polka dots or leave them like they are?

Love it! Love it just the way it is! <3

---

Sorry your appt. didn't go well, *Amanda *:( :hugs: Lovely bump, though! :thumbup: FX'd for your glucose test.

Glad you're feeling better, *Nikki*! :)

:hugs: *Amelia *:hugs:


----------



## jury3

Rachel-Love the letters! Personally I love polka dots lol 

Nikki-I'm glad you are feeling better!

Amelia-Are you getting another scan or anything soon?

Waves-I think she sounds crappy, I don't think it's just hormones. They should have already had your glucose test scheduled a while ago, which makes me think they aren't on top of things. Claiming you don't need to come in to check the placental lakes bc you went to l&d???? That's just stupid, they were checking for that and haven't been the ones to see them this whole time. She's familiar with them, she should be checking them. Plus she doesn't give you a chance to ask questions?! That's the worst!!!! I hate doctor's who seem to have no time for you, don't tell you everything and don't ask if you have questions. Our doc doesn't really do or say anything unless she is checking something that hasn't already been checked, she just lets us ask questions. I have never felt rushed. She always waits until we say we are are out of questions before she leaves lol I wouldn't blame you at all for leaving and going back to your old doctor.

Just curious, has anyone else had their cervix measured? They did an internal u/s at our apt the other day and measured how long my cervix was. She said it was something newer they are doing and they especially want to do it since I have twins. Just curious if it's common practice.

I am starting to feel babies more and more everyday! I can feel more kicks and am starting to feel more of them from the outside. DW still hasn't really felt one, but I can't wait for her to! With two in there, I feel like there is pretty much something happening in my belly all day lol


----------



## wavescrash

I'm at work so just a quick reply but I've had my cervix length measured at every scan I've had.


----------



## goldstns

Spoke too soon. Back in bed feeling like poop. However I am determined to get my spa day.


----------



## SmallTownGal

*Julie*, I hope your DW gets to feel the babies moving soon! Hopefully as they get more active she'll be able to catch them moving.

Sorry you are feeling poopy again, *Nikki*. :( :hugs: Glad you are still going for your spa day and I hope it makes you feel better!


----------



## VivianJean

99% sure I just miscarried. Will confirm on Monday morning but doctor is not very hopeful and based on what just happened and what I saw neither am I. Peter arrives in 6 hours.


----------



## morganwhite7

Amelia- Replied on the other thread love.. <3

Julie- They started measuring my cervical length too every ultrasound since my bleed could cause premature labor. But all seems fine they said.. Just a precaution they take for high-risk I'd assume! 

Oh and at this week's appt they gave me my glucose drink to keep in the fridge and chug before next months appt.. I chose Lemon-Lime  ugh sounded better than orange I had last time.. Blech.

AFM- I DREAMT of Amish cooking/food during my nap after cleaning the house top to bottom. Think we'll go tomorrow for some homemade noodles on mashed potatoes and fried chicken. These cravings are not good!! Lol.


----------



## clynn11

Oh Amelia :hugs: :hugs: I so hope that isn't the case but we are all here for you <3 <3


----------



## clynn11

Here's my bump/bloat update. Hate that I was in the worst shape of my life when I finally got my BFP. TTC made me stress eat, lol. I've actually lost weight so far, haven't gained. But I think the bottom of my tummy near my pelvis is starting to pooch out a little.

5 weeks, 6 weeks, and 8 weeks.
 



Attached Files:







Clipboard.jpg
File size: 38.7 KB
Views: 15


----------



## wavescrash

Cassidy - I see some growth :)

Amelia - I'm so sorry dear. I hope that's not the case but whatever the case may be, we're here for you.


Today on the way home with Autumn & Hannah we hit a huge pothole and it immediately blew out our tire :( It was pouring rain out. We pull off for OH to change the tire and I see that Hannah's had an explosive diarrhea diaper that leaked through in a matter of 5 minutes but the car was full with the girls and suitcases (Autumn's spending 2 nights & we had just picked Hannah up from spending 2 nights with my mom) so I couldn't change her in the car but since it was pouring rain out, there was nowhere outside the car to change her. OH had the hardest time changing the tire so it took forever. Hannah fought us changing her clothes/diaper when we got home and Autumn's been a bit of a brat all evening. I'm so ready for today to be over. Thank goodness I don't work tomorrow.


----------



## asmcsm

Amelia- FX that's not the case :hugs: glad your hubby will be with you soon.

Cassidy- definitely seeing it rounding out at the bottom! Yay!

Amanda- ugh! Sounds like you've had a rough day, hope your night gets better


----------



## VivianJean

I passed the embryonic sac and my cervix is open. I'm no longer pregnant. Can someone please change me on the front page. I don't want to see it any more.


----------



## clynn11

Morgan is the only one who can change it hun, i'm sure she will when she gets online. Sending sooooooo much love your way <3 <3 <3


----------



## morganwhite7

I changed it for you love.. Sending a million cyber hugs :nope: <3 :hugs:


----------



## TTCaWee1

https://youtu.be/yRqUTA6AegA

So cute!


----------



## Ingodshand

Hi girls!

Congrats Cassidy on the perfect scan! 

Julie- I am so sorry about your boss. It makes working so much harder when you have a sucky one. Hopefully you can find a new job after your mat leave! I had my cervix measured at my first scan and I think they check it at all the others, but I have never been told there is an issue so I will just assume all is well! I can not imagine how much movement you must feel with two in there. My belly is having a dance party so yours must be full on rave..haha!

Rachel- Love the letters and I also like the polka dot contrast so would leave them as is. I also love her sweet name!

Amanda- So sorry your doctor was a jerk. I would definitley complain and never see that one again. The doctor at my last apt was just like that and I was asking her questions as she ran out the door. Then saw her in the hallway as we were leaving and she didnt even acknowledge us. I will never see her again and pray she is not my delivey doctor. Have fun with your two girls and sorry about the flat. That is the worst! Love all your bump pics!

Nikki- Hope your spa day helped you to feel better!

Morgan- Can you send me some of the goodies? I have literally craved nothing this pregnancy and most of the time I can not even think of what I want to eat. Now how the heck have I already gained 21 pounds with that attitude towards food!

Cassidy- I definitley see a little bump growing on you.. how exciting!

Amelia- I am so sorry for your loss. It really just sucks and I will be praying for your peace during this hard time.

OMG Rachel, I am sitting here with tears streaming down my face from laughing and joy from that video. So cute and absolutely true!!

I hope you all are getting to relax some before the big holiday next week!! We are making salt dough ornaments today and some last minute shopping.


----------



## wavescrash

Ingodshand said:


> Amanda- So sorry your doctor was a jerk. I would definitley complain and never see that one again. The doctor at my last apt was just like that and I was asking her questions as she ran out the door. Then saw her in the hallway as we were leaving and she didnt even acknowledge us. I will never see her again and pray she is not my delivey doctor. Have fun with your two girls and sorry about the flat. That is the worst! Love all your bump pics!

Thanks!!!


I just need to vent for a minute so forgive me:

Working in retail during the holidays flat out sucks. Working retail during the holidays while 7 months pregnant (40 hour weeks/8 hour shifts) also sucks. Working retail during the holidays while 7 months pregnant after having a huge credit card security breech hit your company sucks even more. So there's that.

Hannah spent two nights at my mom's house because Tyler & I both worked early morning shifts that overlapped & we didn't want to drag Hannah out of bed at 3:30am so I could take him to work to use the car when I needed to go into work. We picked her up last night and Autumn came with so that she could spend 2 nights here, I'll take her home Monday. On the way home, it's pouring rain and we hit this huge pothole that Tyler didn't see until the last minute. Immediate flat tire. Nobody sells you just one tire and we certainly can't afford 4 brand new ones. Nor can we continue to drive on a donut in the winter. Hopefully my mom's neighbor (a mechanic) can get us just 1 tire and change it for us or something.

While Tyler's struggling to get the lug nuts off the flat (they were really stuck on there for some reason) in the pouring rain, I turn back and see Hannah has an explosive diarrhea diaper that leaked through her clothes. We're not anywhere that I can take her inside to change her diaper/clothes and the car was full of us and suitcases and with it pouring rain outside, I just had to let her sit until we got home. Once she did, she threw the biggest tantrum when we tried to change her.

Then this morning after breakfast, Tyler realizes the couch that Autumn slept on reeks of human pee. Autumn is still in a pull-up because my mother is too freaking lazy to try and get her out of them (yes, she's 8 years old and still has accidents... they say she'll outgrow it but I think my mother could help things along.) Autumn wore a pull-up to bed so I'm not sure why it would smell. So I text my mom asking if Autumn's ever peed through a pull-up and she said sometimes, if it's a defective one or something like that but that she thinks it was probably our cat. She has been insisting our cat is peeing everywhere since we moved into their house even though it smells like straight up HUMAN pee and there's an 8 year old in the house that pees the bed still. She swears Cat's pee smells like human pee and not a cat's. Google tells me that's not possible. And to add to that, we've NEVER had an issue with our cat peeing or spraying outside of her litter box. She pooped on the floor ONCE when we first took in my friend's cat because we kept her (our cat) in our bedroom that night and totally forgot to bring in her litter box but that's the only accident in over a year of owning her. But my mom is so insistent that my cat is peeing everywhere and refusing to admit that she/Autumn have a problem they need to take care of. Not only that, we've only been out of the house a week and if you ask Autumn when she last had a bath she says, "I don't know."

I literally feel nauseous from the stress right now. I just can't wait for Christmas and Christmas break to be over with. For January to get here so my hours get reduced at work and Tyler starts working the job paying him $13/hour.


----------



## Cowgirl07

I'm sorry your weekend is going so junky Amanda. I hope things go better in time for Christmas.


----------



## asmcsm

15 weeks today! So crazy to think that in just 5 weeks I'll already be half way! So anxious to know what this little one is.

Happy swing day Rachel, Kara, Morgan and Britt!


----------



## wavescrash

Woah Ash... had me confused for a second with the 25 weeks + being halfway soon lol.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Oh Amelia.. I have no words. I am so so so sorry. Sending virtual hugs.

Amanda- sorry you are so stressed out.. this time of year certainly brings it out.

As for me, I swear my MS is coming back. Gag reflex has been awful, and i've been feeling miserable again. 14 weeks today. I seriously can't take this. It has been gone for nearly two weeks.


----------



## asmcsm

Lol stupid phone, I didn't even notice. Fixed it ;)


----------



## asmcsm

CantHrdlyWait said:


> Oh Amelia.. I have no words. I am so so so sorry. Sending virtual hugs.
> 
> Amanda- sorry you are so stressed out.. this time of year certainly brings it out.
> 
> As for me, I swear my MS is coming back. Gag reflex has been awful, and i've been feeling miserable again. 14 weeks today. I seriously can't take this. It has been gone for nearly two weeks.

I thought mine had gone too, but from 13.5 weeks to now I've been puking very other day and I still feel nauseous even after taking zofran. It seriously blows. Hoping the end is near


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

I sure hope so Ashlee. I had to take a Zofran on friday for the first time in weeks. I only have about 4 left, and then I have Phenergran which i'm afraid to take since it's a class C drug.


----------



## jury3

Amelia-I'm so sorry... I know there's nothing to say to make you feel better, but I'm thinking of you :hugs:

Britt-Sorry you're sick again. I sick until around 17 weeks, I still get nauseous at least once a day though. Nothing as miserable as it was though...

Ashlee-Sorry you're still sick too...but yay for being so close to the halfway point! I think we spend so much time worrying and waiting for the 2nd tri, that once it's here the time goes by really quickly. I can't believe I'm 21 weeks tomorrow! We now have less than 100 days until the average twin birth...crazy!

DW finally felt some kicks last night. Grayson was kicking like crazy. This morning Olivia was kicking like crazy and I kind of caught it on tape. It's hard to tell though lol I can't wait, soon it's going to look like aliens in there lol
We went shopping yesterday and bought our first official clothes for the babies :) Before that it was just a few things from Goodwill but we didn't even know what genders were yet. I think we are going to use the elephant outfits as coming home outfits. We bought preemie and newborn just in case. Can you guys please just look at how f-ing tiny preemie outfits are! They are made for like 2-5 lbs, crazy small. Anyway, the other outfits were just cute...Carter's was having a big sale and we had a coupon on top of that.


----------



## asmcsm

Yay for DW feeling the babies! Those outfits are super cute! Can't wait to see the little ones in them!


----------



## clynn11

Soooo cute Julie!!! And yaaaay for her feeling some kicks finally!!!


----------



## morganwhite7

Sarah- Have you found out if you've got a blue or pink bundle or maybe even a name too that I can add to the front page?


----------



## clynn11

Her siggy says its a boy :) evan allan I believe?


----------



## goldstns

Julie- outfits r so cute!! Love the elephants. How do u know which baby is kicking?


----------



## wavescrash

Super cute outfits Julie :)

We did elephants for Hannah's coming home outfit and it turned into an elephant theme for so many things lol. She has tons of stuffed elephants now and OH is always having to stop me from buying more when I find them at Goodwill lol.

Still no idea what Leah's coming home outfit will be. We're not doing a nursery theme because all 3 girls are technically sharing a bedroom right now but we're loosely thinking of a "woodland creature" theme for things like the baby book, bedding, etc. Autumn has always been nicknamed "monkey", Hannah has the elephant thing going on, felt necessary to stick with animals lol.

I'm so "behind" on preparing for this baby though. I have roughly 11 weeks or less to go and only have a handful of clothes washed and hanging in the closet. No coming home outfit. No diapers/wipes purchased. No furniture we intend to use for her. I'm waiting for the baby shower in February and our tax return but that's still just a month before she's due so uh... fingers crossed she holds out until very close to her due date ;)

We got a dresser from my mom that's going to double as a changing table but we need to paint that. We're going to paint it white and the drawers bright yellow. I have to make her name out of wooden letters because we have them for both other girls. I want to get more of their bedroom decorated and make a mobile to hang over Leah's dresser. Lots to do. Also want to finally start learning to knit or crochet and maybe make a blanket but I figure I'll wait til my reduced hours start because with the holidays and working, I feel like I have no time at all.


----------



## jury3

Everything I like tends to have elephants...although I really like owls and giraffes too, so we are trying to do a combination of all of them. Elephant stuff tends to be in colors I like more often too...

I can't always tell who's kicking. However, at the ultrasound the other day we figured out that Grayson is head down on my right side and Olivia is head down on my left side. She's also further down, so her kicks tend to be beside or below my belly button on the left side. His kicks tend to be beside or above my belly button but more to the right side. Sometimes is all jumbled in the middle or down low though, so who knows lol I'm sure as they get bigger and take up more room it will be more and more difficult to know for sure.


----------



## wavescrash

I don't know if anyone else who's further along (or you, Julie, since you're measuring bigger and have two in there lol) can do this and feel what I feel but I think it's so weird/cool at the same time. I remember doing it with Hannah as well.

If I push down on my belly button (since it's popped out), depending on Leah's position I can feel her very defined under my belly button. If I push just a little, she'll bob away and then float back toward my hand lol. I can usually make out a limb or her back though I'm never sure exactly which it is. But I feel it so defined through my belly button. It's weird for sure but also cool because I feel so close to her as silly as that sounds.

She's been sticking body parts out a lot more lately as well. I've been feeling what I think is an arm (since she's breech) near the top of my belly button and then feeling her butt/back down low right next to my right hip.


----------



## Ingodshand

morganwhite7 said:


> Sarah- Have you found out if you've got a blue or pink bundle or maybe even a name too that I can add to the front page?

We are definitely having a little boy! Two ultrasounds have confirmed and his name is Evan Allan. Allan is my husband's middle name too.


----------



## Ingodshand

Julie- love the cute outfits! Make me want to go shopping!

Amanda- I feel so behind too. Our guest room will be the nursery but is full of junk right now. At least I have a lot of clothes from my sisters.

Afm- went swimming today with my dd and I feel amazing. My back and hips have been killing me for weeks and I think being in the water made everything stretch and take some of the pressure off. Would really recommend if you have a pool near you.


----------



## morganwhite7

Christmas bumpie update! :xmas9::xmas8::xmas6:

Amanda- We just got back from Cracker Barrel and last minute shopping at Target and oh myyy is it a madhouse!! A million sneezy people in Christmas sweaters running everyone over everywhere! Lol I hate this holiday rush and I cannot imagine having to clean up after those crazies!

Sarah- Aww well congrats I'm adding him to the front now! :)

I can also poke baby by my belly button and she'll move. She hates it when the dog lays on my belly and kicks his head, I love it. Lol I'm sure she just doesn't enjoy being smushed though. She also gets the hiccups literally five times a day and it feels like a strange rhythmic pounding on my pelvic floor. Can't wait til she's stronger and I can feel hiccups more from the outside, hubby is always so amazed to feel how constant the little pokes are when they've got hiccups.. I love it! 

Oh and a cool video of a baby crying in utero that I found in an article on WebMD! So interesting!!!

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=qi-01eITZaU&desktop_uri=/watch?v=qi-01eITZaU
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.2 KB
Views: 15


----------



## wavescrash

morganwhite7 said:


> Amanda- We just got back from Cracker Barrel and last minute shopping at Target and oh myyy is it a madhouse!! A million sneezy people in Christmas sweaters running everyone over everywhere! Lol I hate this holiday rush and I cannot imagine having to clean up after those crazies!

Hahaha yeah, it's ridiculous how crazy it gets in there. Not looking forward to work tomorrow night (4pm-12:30am.) OH has to be to work at 2am to unload the truck. Just can't wait for this week to be over but then we get everyone trying to do returns and use gift cards so it'll be awhile before it slows down completely.


----------



## Ingodshand

Such a cute bump Morgan! Not sure how that mommy let that video happen. I would have felt so bad for the little baby! Still cool to think of all the things they are doing in there!


----------



## morganwhite7

I didn't listen to what it said the British guy was too loud and annoying, I hope she wasn't being poked or something!! Lol oh my. But yes so cool to think of all they do in there.. Yawning and sucking fingers etc. I was also reading that the reason they have hiccups is to "exercise" their diaphragm and respiratory system to prepare for breathing IRL.. Babies & pregnancy in general is so interesting if you think about all the amazing things that are happening inside as we go about our daily lives, I love it!! :)

Oh and thank you!


----------



## morganwhite7

CASSIDY- Omg how CUTE is this?!! Found it on Pinterest and thought of you.. Aww how perfect for your lil birdie! Maybe for gender reveal?!

https://www.etsy.com/listing/997147...Graph&utm_medium=PageTools&utm_campaign=Share


----------



## frsttimemama

Julie, adorable outfits! :) We did a jungle theme for our little guy's room. We painted it sage green so we can use it for our next baby, even if she's a girl (which we think will probably be the case since we have all boy stuff :) Just how it seems to work! ). I'll just add out some pink.. elephants and owls (not many of those there now because hubby isn't crazy about them, but I'm over ruling!) I can't wait to plan all that stuff again! :) So glad DW gets to feel them finally!

Morgan, SOOOO cute! 

Amanda, I can't even imagine how stressed you must be! Ugh!


----------



## Ingodshand

Omg I cannot believe that today is the 100 day mark and tomorrow I will be in the double digits!!


----------



## goldstns

NOT that I am happy to be at work, but it means I am feeling better! Yay to kicking the stomach flu out of my tummy!


----------



## morganwhite7

Yay for 100th day Sarah! Woah isn't it just amazing how time flies?!?! I was wishing it away and now I'm into the 6th month and I just can't believe it. I have lots to do still to prepare for this little one! I just can't wait! :)

Nikki- Urgh I'm at work too, and have to come in for a bit tomorrow in the morning.. NOT happy about it at all! I have my red sweater and jingle bell earrings on.. Haha I'm in a holiday haze, I just love this time of year!
:xmas12: :xmas17::xmas14:


----------



## Ingodshand

Sorry you all have to work, I hope the day goes quicky for you!


----------



## HWPG

i'm sooooo hungry. all the time. i'm trying to eat granola bars and cottage cheese instead of cupcakes like i want. i'll be fine, then bam - hit with hunger and think i'm going to be sick. but when i eat it feels like a bottomless pit. i just want to continually eat, forever. :)


----------



## TTCaWee1

I love to eat Mirolee. I'd like to say that the bottomless pit feeling gets better, but it doesn't lol. Anymore bleeding?

Amelia - I hope you are ok. Update us after the dr today :hugs:


----------



## morganwhite7

Mirolee- Hahaha cottage cheese is wonderful, wish I had a bowl! I've got a parfait & granola, but would really just love some buttery rolls with cinnamon butter and a nice juicy STEAK! I've been craving red meat like a MAD woman this pregnancy.

And Amelia I am PRAYING HARD for you this morning.. praying that some kind of a miracle may have happened. And if the worst does come of this, I pray you'll find that strength inside of you to keep going love, be strong and let this toughen you. Sending sooo much love and encouragement this morning <3


----------



## HWPG

no more bleeding. i'm convinced i just scratched myself (stupid). 
i've been so fortunate to not be sick, but this feeling of having to eat immediately is hard to keep up with healthfully. i'm sucking on ricola cough drops, they seem to help. 
this morning my BF sorta implied i was fat. as in "are you supposed to be showing yet?" - i was like, "jigga-wha!?". i am *not* showing yet! i had a BIG eating weekend, and it was morning so i still needed a bathroom visit, and then i was like, "see? you can still see my ribs. all that other fat was already there". geesh, give me a complex, bro! i will say, though, that i'm out of my tightest jeans - i mean they fit but hurt my belly when sitting too long. so i'm into my larger pants, which sit much lower. ergh, 4 more weeks until second tri, then i can really start to enjoy the "eating for two" ;)


----------



## Ingodshand

Happy 8 weeks Amanda! Yes by 8 weeks you could have a little pouch and I bet it is so cute! I was always staving with my first and never got sick. Not a good combo for keeping the weight gain down but I enjoyed it! Same thing this time around but I found that if I ate a bigger breakfast like a big nice bagel that I could have a salad for lunch and keep the eating under control the rest of the day!


----------



## HWPG

i have oatmeal with cheddar cheese in it, every morning. i love it. it fills me up. but then i am hungry again 2 hours later, on the dot. right now i'm enjoying Smartfood :)


----------



## TTCaWee1

Oatmeal and cheese???!?! Have you always eaten that or is that a preggo thing?


----------



## HWPG

always eaten it this way. sharp cheddar. so yummy. so savory. way better than putting maple syrup or brown sugar in it. if you like cheese, you will like this.


----------



## Ingodshand

Hmmm I do love cheese! May have to try it!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Hmm. I may have to do you think cheese curds will work?


----------



## morganwhite7

That sounds delish! Will have to try haha..

And Katrina I love Amish cheddar cheese curds! Yummy.. you all having my cravings things on a full belly I don't even know how that's possible!! LOL


----------



## HWPG

i bet curds would work, i'd certainly give it a try! i just like the shredded sharp cheddar 'cause it gets all melty....


----------



## Cowgirl07

I love cheese curds Wisconsin ones are best.


----------



## morganwhite7

Hehe I definitely don't doubt that!!! Cheese capital of America!


----------



## HWPG

and.... i'm starving again. and want oatmeal.


----------



## Cowgirl07

I know it's awesome. When I was in college people would give me money to go to the local cheese shop and stock up then I would head back to Wyoming with my cooler.


----------



## TTCaWee1

I love grits with cheese and bacon crumbles.....mmmmmmm so delicious. And filling. Don't think I could put cheese on my oatmeal though bc I always eat it sweet 

I wonder how Amelia is. Anyone heard from her?


----------



## brunettebimbo

I have. She's out walking the dogs. I guess she will update at some point.


----------



## wavescrash

I feel you ladies on the work situation :/

I have to work 4pm-12:30am tonight and then 11:30am-8pm tomorrow :( I'm hoping we'll be slow so that I can get out of work a little early. 8pm is Hannah's bedtime and I was hoping to bake sugar cookies with them for them to decorate and watch a Christmas movie together but there's no way we can keep Hannah up that late. And now that she knows who Santa is, I really want to at least get the cookies baked so we can leave some out for Santa, you know?

Biggest downfall of retail is the holidays.


----------



## morganwhite7

I read she was having a Mimosa for breakfast on FB so hopefully she's feeling alright.. Poor baby has been on my mind all day.. Amelia.. we are all thinking of you and sending love honey. Take all the time that you need! <3

Ugh Amanda you have fun at work lol.. frickin mad house! You should ttly consider the Elf on a Shelf next year, too. So cute. Aaron's little niece and nephew love it and there are some hilarious ideas.. https://www.mommysavers.com/elf-on-the-shelf-ideas-mischief/


----------



## jury3

Amanda-Ryann (DW) works at the Apple store...retail sucks around holidays! She's worked 12-9 the last two nights and works 8-5 tomorrow. I can't wait until she finds something else so she doesn't have to work around holidays like this. 
My belly button hasn't popped out. I don't think it will, my mom's and aunt's didn't. Ryann keeps telling me how it is getting shallow though lol I think bc I started out overweight and babies aren't really big yet, I don't feel a lot besides the kicks right now. If you guys haven't looked up twins moving in belly on youtube, you totally should...it's crazy! Here's a good one

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QZ5uN_IR5cw


----------



## brunettebimbo

I've just spoke to Amelia again and she's said I can tell you girls. 

Unfortunately she has miscarried :( It's complete and she won't need a D&C. She's with Pete at the moment. They are both hurting but both ok. She doesn't feel up to talking about it at the moment so trying to enjoy their time together out in the sun. 

Sending her lots of love and hugs :hugs:


----------



## Cowgirl07

Hugs Amelia. Sent to both of you


----------



## TTCaWee1

Hugs to her and her DH. I can't even fathom....

Thanks for updating us


----------



## clynn11

:hugs: :hugs: Sending lots of love your way Amelia!! :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## goldstns

Julie- mine still hasn't fully popped, but its threatening to for a few months now. I think I had a strong contraction tonight! But luckily just 1.


----------



## asmcsm

Poor Amelia :( I know how hard that is. Lots of :hugs: to her and Pete

Julie that video is so crazy! I'm hoping that my belly button won't pop...but it's kinda shallow to start with so it probably will :?

Okay, so I'm kinda loving that on half my presents DH wrote "To: Mama" just makes me smile :)


----------



## goldstns

I'm having some funky cramps low down. However I had a dilation check today so might be from that. It was the nurse that did the check today and was way softer and I didn't bleed....check was at 10am and cramping started like an hr ago....not sure what to think. Everyone claims you'll know when its time, so I'm guessing its not time yet.


----------



## clynn11

Eeeek FX for you Nikki! May be the starts of something! Keep us updated ;)

Ash- that's adorable! During Disneyland Kevin was saying how we needed to plan another trip there in 6 years or so :) So cute.


----------



## jury3

So sorry Amelia...I can't imagine what you are going through :hugs:

Nikki-So exciting!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Nikki I didn't know :rofl: It was my husband that told me. It was a Saturday, I'd been uncomfortable all day, couldn't sit right, couldn't lay right etc. My husband told me I was in labour but I was in denial. Come Saturday night I figured that actually maybe I was :lol:


----------



## jury3

Happy Christmas Eve to all who celebrate! Errands to run, presents to wrap and packing to do today before we head to my moms for a few days. 
Wanted to share my 21 week pics....ignore my dumb faces lol 
Anyway, I hope you all have a wonderful holiday.


----------



## wavescrash

Awesome growth Julie :)


29 weeks tomorrow and that's so surreal to me because that means next week is 30 weeks which means only 10 or less weeks to go and I just can't wrap my mind around it.


----------



## morganwhite7

Hehe you are too cute Julie! I love those pics and boy have those babies grown! 

Waves- Holy crap, almost 30 weeks. I bet that IS surreal! Enjoy it while it lasts! :)
Oh minus the sciatica.. urgh I hate that. Hope it gets better :/

Happy Holidays girls.. heading out of work early for Xmas eve dinner. Can't wait to see the all the family and get showered with christmas presents for our baby girl! :xmas10:

Eat well and be merry! (make up for drinking with food! haha) :xmas9:


----------



## SmallTownGal

Posted messages for/about *Amelia *at her journal and the other group, but more hugs can't hurt so :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Great looking bumps, ladies!:thumbup:

FX'd for whenever it's time, *Nikki*!

*AFM*:Having Christmas Eve tonight with my parents (mom and step-dad) and step-uncle. We are doing the now traditional Christmas Eve dinner at LaRosa's Pizza and probably watching a good Christmas or winter holiday themed movie together, and then DH and I are spending Christmas Day with my in-laws (where yummy homemade food will be provided) and we can watch the little niece and nephew open their gifts. :) And of course, there will be gift opening for all, at both events.

Merry Christmas Eve and Happy Holidays, everyone! :xmas9::xmas8:


----------



## wavescrash

morganwhite7 said:


> Waves- Holy crap, almost 30 weeks. I bet that IS surreal! Enjoy it while it lasts! :)
> Oh minus the sciatica.. urgh I hate that. Hope it gets better :/

Tell me about it! I've felt crappy or miserable this entire pregnancy which is a real bummer. Especially since it's probably my last one, but oh well. She'll be here and it'll be a long-lost memory by then lol.

The sciatica is out of control, I swear. I left work early last night but I was also just not feeling well in general. I felt super nauseous and kept feel over-heated or shaky and my one boss said my face was super flushed. I wound up taking today off which was a blessing in disguise because otherwise I would have missed Christmas Eve with my girls and missed out on baking cookies from scratch to decorate for Santa. I'll likely get scolded at work but I have a medical reason so if I have to get a note from my doctor then so be it. It got so bad (the sciatica) last night that I was almost stuck on the toilet and then when I went pee again before bed, I could barely sit down to actually pee. I felt it all night long no matter how I lay and woke up, stood up to get Hannah out of her crib and couldn't stand up straight so I had to wake up OH to get her. He worked 2am-8am and only got about a 30 min nap before I had to wake him up :/ Oh well.

Happy holidays to you and everyone else as well!

Autumn's staying the night tonight and we're going to make sugar cookies and let the girls decorate them. Leave them out for Santa, watch a Christmas-related movie and then once the girls are asleep, do the Santa thing. I'm excited for my stocking lol. That's the best part about being Santa is getting to pick out the candy and whatnot to put in our own stockings. I got some yummy chocolate I'm dying to try.

At some point I'm also going to have the girls help me prepare breakfast for tomorrow to leave in the fridge overnight. I'm going to do a baked cinnamon french toast casserole - prep tonight & toss in the oven when we wake up.

Tomorrow morning we'll do breakfast and presents and hang out for a little bit. At some point we're going to my mom's house for dinner around 3-4pm and my dad's coming out to do Christmas with us at her house. A little awkward but my parents get along still so it's not really a big deal. They've just been divorced like 15 years now so it's weird he's doing presents and dinner with us lol. He went a little gift crazy from what I've heard so I'm excited to see who got what. He used to NEVER get us much at all and it was because he was too selfish and spent all his money on whatever girlfriend he had and their various trips to Cancun and things like that. There was one Christmas we woke up to nothing under the tree so I had to distract my brother and sister while he ran to the drug store for some last minute gifts but he only got for the two of them and nothing for me. I know it's not about gifts but after growing up like that and him finally becoming a better parent in general, I'm excited to see who got what. I know he got OH the blu-ray version of Season 3 of The Walking Dead. He text OH asking what I wanted and I said "gift cards to our local grocery store & Target, candy and my camera lens 50mm 1.8." I had it for 3 weeks but returned it because we needed the money more and I'm still devastated over it lol. I know it's a long-shot because the lens is $100 but I'm still hoping maybe he got that. I mean - I'll be okay with just gift cards for groceries, gas, diapers and wipes but wishful thinking ;) And I know he got Hannah the really big Hug-Me Elmo that I wanted to get her. She's going to LOVE it so I can't wait for her to open it. My Mom got Hannah this little todder-size table and chair set from Wal-Mart that I can't wait to set up for her as well. Christmas is so much more exciting when there are kids involved.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

I've been so busy, but I wanted to wish everyone a merry Christmas!!! We are officially announcing tonight! I can't wait! I'll catch up soon!!


----------



## goldstns

I'm still here and pregnant!! Which I'm totally ok with, I'd like her to wait til Jan. Merry Christmas to all. We spent the day painting our basement, which means one step closer to finishing it for mom to live in. This weekend we hope to tile the bathroom and then carpet guys are coming new years eve.... Then its livable and baby girl can come! Anyways, tomorrow will be so relaxing, minus taking mom to the airport at 6am, we will go to my in-laws with just dh parents and siblings. His cousin just had her baby today so his aunt/uncle/cousin will be too busy tomorrow to join. It will actually be really nice and relaxing to just be us.


----------



## goldstns

Ps. I can count on my hands and toes how many days until Alia!!


----------



## Disneybaby26

Merry Christmas girls!! 

We were away for the weekend and then I was behind on Xmas stuff but I'm all caught up in life and BNB now! Lol

Amelia-I'm so sorry sweetie. I know there's nothing anyone can say to make it better but we are here for you. Xo

Julie-is that video REAL?! WTF?! Lol how alien-esque!! If that shit starts happening to you you better freakin post a video for us!! I'm drawn to the elephants too for some reason, I think it has to do with color too!

My bumpie is so high I hate eating. It makes me SO uncomfortable! :( trying to just do lots of small meals. I also haven't pooped in three days, I hope Santa brings me some bowel relief! LOL I told DH I wasn't going to Christmas tomorrow if I don't poop!


----------



## TTCaWee1

Finished painting Ellie's room today! And we put together her crib! Minus the mattress. For now it is going to be a big storage bin.....DH had fun putting up the wall decals. I didn't take a pic of the other wall but here's one of her name 



Merry Christmas ladies! Hope you all have a good one!! DH and I will be working - Saving lives and protecting the others....ahh the bonuses of having jobs serving the public....


----------



## Cowgirl07

Nikki she will be here so soon. Yay baby alia. 
Ellies room is beautiful


----------



## Ingodshand

Morning ladies and Merry Christmas! I am laying awake in bed while my alyssa sleeps since I am so excited for her to open her presents! I cannot believe that next year we will have two little ones and I agree that Christmas is so much better with kids!

Kara- try colace as it works great for me!

I hope everyone has a fantastic day!!!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Merry Christmas.


----------



## frsttimemama

Merry Christmas!


----------



## HWPG

Merry Christmas!


----------



## wavescrash

Merry Christmas everyone! I'm already over it thanks to my 8 year old being ever so selfish and ungrateful but I hope you're all having a wonderful day.


----------



## MrsAmk

Merry Christmas girls! To anyone who's constipated, get some Kefir and drink it in small amounts throughout the day. Its a miracle worker!


----------



## pdxmom

Merry Christmas to all you lovelies and happy holidays :xmas9::xmas6:

Amelia sending loads of love and prayers your way hun...stay strong :hugs:

Nikki soo soo exciting tht alias gonna b here so soon...

Rachel ...Ellies name decals look really really cute...i hope u put up some more pics of her room :)

Julie...did i tell u already how excited i am tht tht you're having one of each...how awesome is tht :oneofeach: and i agree tht i toally wanna c videos of your little ones once u can start filming the movements :winkwink:

AFM - we went away with some frends for the weekend....was a really nice getaway...now home...will have some frends over for dinner tonight and dh is doing ALL THE COOKING!!! he is such a sweetheart...im doing better...puking still on and off ...energy levels still low but im still hoping ill feel better soon...i cant imagine this whole pregnancy being so low on energy...well we have our gender scan next friday on the 3rd...dh is sooo much more excited than me about it...last night i dreamt about my baby for the first time...saw the u/s tech told us it was a girl...sooo exciting!!!:xmas8:


----------



## asmcsm

Merry Christmas ladies!

Yay for gender scan Sonia! My DH is being less patient about the gender can than me too lol.

Soooo in other news, my aunt just informed me that my cousin, the one that just had a baby at the beginning of August with her alcoholic boyfriend that's kicked her out of the house multiple time and fails to buy diapers when they're out and also stole my previously picked boy name is pregnant again...I'm kinda furious. She hasn't announced it yet, but it's kinda frustrating to me because one, she is already pregnant with her second after only like 5 months after the birth of her first and it took me so long for my first and second because her boyfriend is a total scum bag and I think she's making a huge mistake by allowing herself to become tied to him even more. And I know it's selfish, but she got her chance to be the only pregnant one last year and now I'm going to have to share my moment with her...ugh I'm just really bummed out about the whole thing and I swear to god if she steals another one of my names I may strangle her...


----------



## asmcsm

Oh and even better...she's due a month after me :growlmad: :brat:


----------



## morganwhite7

I hope everyone had a wonderful Christmas/Holidays! :xmas12:

Waves- What happened lol did she not get what she wanted? And how did Hannah like her Elmo if she ended up getting one..? Aaron's little 2 yr old niece got one too and fell in love with it haha. I think I'm gonna get one for Marley when they're on sale just because they're so cute lol.

Ashlee- Boo for her stealing your shine.. sounds like a real pain. Lol and like she needs her tubes tied ;) I don't understand that unless you're really trying for Irish twins.. Makes no sense to me.

Sonia- Yahoooo for the 3rd I can't wait to see if your dream is right! So exciting.. enjoy these last few days of wondering.. the suspense is fun! And glad to hear the MS has somewhat subsided! You sound like me, it'll go away mostly by 16w but you'll still get sick all pregnancy, just hopefully not all day! I would love to see a belly shot soon, I know you've got one by now!! :)

AFM- Back at work today and tomorrow :growlmad: I ate entirely too much these last 2 days. Yesterday we had one Xmas dinner at 12 and again at 6 hahah and I had heaping plates and pie and both! Hoping I can exercise it all back off lol I'm so in love with my prenatal fitness DVD's. And now that Hubby is working more hours I will have plentyyy O' time to go on walks with the dog and do my DVD's. Maybe start some nesting/cleaning here soon too. Stinkin house is a mess with Christmas gifts and decorations.

Speaking of gifts.. Aaron bought me the new blender I wanted to make baby food at home and a beautiful bracelet! I also got a gorgeous angel wings necklace from his mom "from Jaxon", I love it so much. 

Marley MADE OUT though haha.. I swear Xmas eve we practically had a baby shower for her! My mom brought in a co-sleeper (which I love, it's the one I had on my registry, so comfy and awesome. Collapsible to take anywhere, too!) full of organic wipes and a wipe warmer. Then, I kid you not, an entire baby wardrobe from Newborn to 6 mos! Tiny outfits galore- little pants, onesies, a tutu, ballerina slipper socks, headbands, and tons of summer baby clothes since that's what she'll be. Little bright colored rompers and sandals and a beach hat! Omg I could go on forever. But my favorites are these tiny ballet flats that look like pointe shoes and BABY TOMS! Haha the tiniest pink sparkly Toms, I just can't stop looking at all her goodies. I've folded/re-looked @ everything at least 3 times. I cannot wait to have a little squish to fill all of the cuddly things! Only about 3 more months left of work until April when I'll quit and get ready for her. I can do this! Trying to focus on enjoying the LAST time Hubby and I have to spend in peace and quiet together, but it's so hard! :cloud9:


----------



## Ingodshand

Ugh so sorry your cousin is pregnant again and it is hard to share when she has already had her time. Hopefully your family will understand that too!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Hope everyone had a great Christmas!! I'm getting ready to leave for work. It sure doesn't seem like i've been off for 5 days!

My new annoyance.. I keep waking up in the middle of the night because i'm starving. I have to get up at 3am and eat, and then go back to bed. I hate it. It's disrupting my sleep. We went to DH's parents for dinner last night and I ate so much I felt sick.. just a few hours later at 2 am I had to get up and shove corn chex in my mouth just so I could go back to sleep. What can I do about this? What is the best thing to eat right before bed to prevent this? Am I not eating enough during the day?


----------



## Cowgirl07

Ashlee that sucks I'm sorry.


----------



## wavescrash

morganwhite7 said:


> Waves- What happened lol did she not get what she wanted? And how did Hannah like her Elmo if she ended up getting one..? Aaron's little 2 yr old niece got one too and fell in love with it haha. I think I'm gonna get one for Marley when they're on sale just because they're so cute lol.

LOL who knows what her deal was. It's nothing new... she's always like that. It's part the age (she's 8) and part the way she's been and is being raised. My mom makes excuses for her behavior instead of trying to correct it.

Hannah got the Elmo and loves it. But she got so many new gifts she wants to play with them all at once, go figure :) The Elmo snores when it's going to sleep and it's the cutest thing.

Glad you & Marley had a great Christmas :) I want to get TOMS for all my girls. My favorite shoes by far. I got my first pair 5 years ago and fell in love the second I slipped them on my feet lol.

My dad got me the camera lens I really wanted (I had it for 3 weeks but had to return it because we needed the money more) along with a UV filter & lens hood for it -- AFTER he already gave us $1000 when we moved into our new place. Definitely a first from him but I'm not complaining. I never get the "big" gifts on my wishlist and I loved the lens so I'm happy about it!

Also - took off work again today. My pelvis, hips and sciatica are never-ending. I talked to OH about it and decided to try and start my leave now, take an LOA under the FMLA. I talked to one of my bosses about it at 6am but our HR didn't start until 8 and she has to get me set up with the process. OH woke me up after work at 8:30 and had McDonalds breakfast waiting. Then Hannah woke up and we had to clean up some, feed her, all that fun stuff. I finally called work back and HR was stepping out of the building. They said they'd leave her a message to call me back but it's been awhile and I haven't heard from her. I'll wait a few hours and try again.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Ashlee I had that when I was pregnant. I found having some biscuits on my bedside table helped. Saved me getting out of bed.


----------



## goldstns

doc offered to strip my membranes... AHHH im scared. I said maybe next week. Anyone have thoughts about that procedure?


----------



## brunettebimbo

I've never heard of it. What is it?


----------



## Cowgirl07

I think it's a sweep?


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Ive never heard of it either, but it sounds like you are getting close!!!


----------



## morganwhite7

I am ttly having them do it for me Nikki.. Sweeping/stripping membranes can only speed the process up! And as long as doc does it, it should be sterile! I've read all over online about women doing it from home.. NOT a good idea lol. But I say do it asap.. the sooner she'll be here! My mom had hers stripped and had me the next day. Just be aware that is a possibility! :)

Yay almost time to meet Alia!!! :happydance:


----------



## Cowgirl07

I would wait a week too.


----------



## morganwhite7

^On 2nd thought maybe that's a good idea. Let her fatten up some more and CATCH UP ON SLEEP honey- you will be wishing you had when you're up at all hours of the night these next few weeks! Oh my how exciting this is!! I hope you update us during labor if you have internet on your phone! I want to hear how it all pans out! Oh my goodness you have to be so excited Nikki :)


----------



## Disneybaby26

SO exciting Nikki!! My girlfiend had hers done and still went 10 days late so I guess it depends but it's great that the doctor is offering! Take your time an do what's right for you guys though...just in case she comes the next day!! Lol


----------



## jury3

Nikki-It's pretty common. I think even midwives do it often, so I assume that means it's pretty safe. I think it just releases some type of hormone that helps your body start moving things along. Usually they start trying that after you're past your due date I think...Either way, I can't believe she's going to be here so soon! Can't wait to see pics and hear all about it :)

Kara-Dulcoease has been my best friend. When it gets really bad, then I use a glycerine suppository. Other than that, lots and lots of water and fruits and veggies!
If my belly starts looking like aliens, I will definitely post a pic for you girls!

I wake up hungry, but I canNOT eat right after I wake up. So, I just go back to sleep. lol I still have to get up to pee every so often which interrupts my sleep, especially bc many times I have difficulty going back to sleep. 

Anyway, hope everyone had a good holiday! We did absolutely nothing lol Went out for breakfast then came back and took a nap. We are doing our dinner and gifts tonight. It won't be too exciting though, we agreed not to buy each other a bunch of gifts this year bc we are all poor lol I'm excited for next year when we have 2 little babies to celebrate with :)


----------



## wavescrash

I had a sweep with Hannah. I asked my doctor to do one and she agreed only because she didn't think they worked anyway (and was only doing it to appease me basically.) With any self-induction-type methods, they only work IF your body is ready. You can't make it happen unless your body is ready which is why some women try every trick in the book and still go 2 weeks overdue and others just sit up in bed and automatically are in full-on labor lol.

With me, I had a sweep on a Tuesday morning when I was already 2cm (I forget how effaced I was.) Did LOTS of walking that day. Lost bits of my plug, bounced on my exercise ball a LOT. Wednesday afternoon we went to L&D because of frequent and very strong contractions but I was still at 2cm. I walked around for 2 hours being checked for progress every hour - nothing - so L&D sent me home. Thursday we walked around all day again, lots of bouncing on my exercise ball, I think I made a smoothie with pineapple chunks and a dash of castor oil (I'd never do this again but I was desperate... I just don't think it's safe) and think we even tried sex. Toward the later part of the afternoon I felt like I was constantly leaking. It wasn't urine, didn't seem like semen or discharge because it was a weird smell but a constant wetness feeling all day. Toward the end of the day I started to get a backache with it. I tried the trick to see if you water is leaking (lay down on a towel with no pants on for a half hour, then stand up and if you feel a "gush" - even a small one - it's likely your water.) I did it twice and felt more wet when I stood up so I talked to the on-call OB and he sent me to L&D. The L&D nurse said it was probably just discharge or goop from my internal exams the day before but they swabbed inside anyway. Sure enough it was my water leaking and I was admitted and had Hannah by Friday afternoon.

SO... sweep Tuesday, baby by Friday.


----------



## wavescrash

Oh and depending on the OB performing the sweep and the location of your cervix (how far back it still is), a sweep can be rather painful. It can be mildly uncomfortable or could feel like nothing at all. Mine was pretty unpleasant but bearable.


----------



## brunettebimbo

In the UK they won't even go near your lady bits until you are overdue or in labour. They won't do a sweep until your overdue. 

I personally would wait another week, at least then you'll be "full term" Good luck!


----------



## asmcsm

Copy and pasting this from Cassidy's pregnancy journal since I apparently accidentally posted it there when I meant to put it here...whoops:blush:

Well, looks like we won't beginning out gender until our scan around 20weeks. I tried to get one at the place about 45 mins from home but the soonest they have is jan 16th and I'll be 18 1/2 weeks, so at that point I might as well wait the week and a half and save my money :?


----------



## Disneybaby26

That stinks Ash, but it's still super close! It will be here before you know it!! Your doc won't do it any sooner? We had ours at 18+4


----------



## goldstns

thanks ladies for all your advice/info!


----------



## asmcsm

Disneybaby26 said:


> That stinks Ash, but it's still super close! It will be here before you know it!! Your doc won't do it any sooner? We had ours at 18+4

Yea, it kinda blows :? My apts are 4 weeks apart and with the way I've been going I'm going to see her at 16 weeks so I'll most likely have to wait until 20 weeks to find out when I get my anatomy scan. As for the private place, I was hoping we'd be able to get in within the next 2 weeks, but if I have to wait until 18.5 weeks I don't really want to spend an extra $75 when I'm already going to get one a week and a half later. I'd rather save the money to do a 3D/4D scan later when baby has a little more chub in his/her cheeks. I looked at a couple other places, but one requires a medical order for the ultrasound and the other has openings but the lady that does them is only there one day a week and it's in the morning while my DH is at work :?


----------



## pdxmom

Too bad ash but don't worry it'll b here faster than u imagine

Morgan can u post a link of the co sleeper u got...I'm tryin to keep an eye out for Gud co sleepers


----------



## TTCaWee1

Hi ladies! 

Yay Nikki! It's almost time! I say wait a week or two. You want her to bake as long as possible.


----------



## morganwhite7

Ashlee- I know it SUCKS now not knowing but just remember as soon as you know, you'll have that little boy/girl forever after that! This is the very last time where it's just you and hubby and the little one is a secret! I think one of the best parts is the suspense and wondering all the "what-ifs" about him/her. Trust me I'm no one to talk though lol, we did our 4D scan 3 weeks before our anatomy scan ;) But I am glad we did because they couldn't tell at the anatomy scan bc she just WOULD NOT uncross her little legs! But anyways, enjoy this last month. I know you wanna know SO BAD so you can shop and whatnot, but focus on you and hubby to pass the time.. after this it'll seem so much more real! 

P.s. I think boy.. but who knows :)


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Ashlee- I can relate. I won't know our gender until 20 weeks either. I have an appointment on 1/10 but they aren't doing a sonogram, just a checkup. It sucks. I last saw baby at 12+2 and I'll be waiting until 20 weeks to see him/her again. It's too long! I thought about going to a elective scan, but they are pretty far from here and we don't want to spend the money to drive there and back plus the scan, so we are waiting too


----------



## morganwhite7

Oh and Sonia I snapped a quick pic before I left for work this morning of my co-sleeper full of all the baby gifts my mom bought me.. (you can see the little ballet flats/TOMS on top!) It's a Summer Infant co-sleeper, I've attached the link to the one I had on my registry. Also the link to the bassinet we have on there. I will use the bassinet at night because we have a dog who may find his way into the co-sleeper, but I figured it would be put to great use on the couch or anywhere really, since it is collapsible and can be taken anywhere! So awesome, it's tiny when it's folded up unlike a huge pack n' play that weighs a million pounds! I also love that bassinet because it soothes baby with vibrating/rocking motions and a mobile that plays music and has a dim light for nighttime, so I won't wake hubby! It also has a huge storage bin at the bottom.. I swear it's PERFECT!

Co-sleeper
https://www.target.com/p/summer-infant-by-your-side-sleeper/-/A-13680579

Bassinet
https://www.target.com/p/simmons-kids-slumber-time-elite-bassinet-espresso-latte/-/A-14282781

I also attached the pic of my Christmas presents that I love :)
 



Attached Files:







cosleeper.jpg
File size: 42.4 KB
Views: 11









necklace.jpg
File size: 73.9 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Cowgirl07

Love the sleeper.


----------



## morganwhite7

Pardon the DH and pup lol.. It was 5:30 a.m. and before I left for work I said MOVE ON OVER I have 
to take a pic for my BnBers!! Hehehe :haha:


----------



## Cowgirl07

He always ends up in your pictures.


----------



## morganwhite7

LOL and his gross feet in that last one sorry! Haha we live in a 1-br so there's not many places to go ;)

P.s. I like hairdo #2 from your journal.. Your hair is like mine it looks like, course and thick and I've always been blonde! I love the color idea. But #2 is cute because of all the layers. I use my straightener (it's a super skinny one) to curl the hair framing my face to give it some volume. Layers are always good for that! Hehe I always just leave the back a mess though, my coworkers prob think I'm nutty since I've been preggo. I just do the front bc I can't stand long enough to fix the rest of it, and quite frankly I could care less!! Make sure it's long enough for a ponytail too with the work that you do!


----------



## Cowgirl07

It is layered. Just the short stuff was pulled out of my face in the pictures. I have to have them otherwise my hair looks awful. My hair is coarse thick and wavy.


----------



## asmcsm

morganwhite7 said:


> Ashlee- I know it SUCKS now not knowing but just remember as soon as you know, you'll have that little boy/girl forever after that! This is the very last time where it's just you and hubby and the little one is a secret! I think one of the best parts is the suspense and wondering all the "what-ifs" about him/her. Trust me I'm no one to talk though lol, we did our 4D scan 3 weeks before our anatomy scan ;) But I am glad we did because they couldn't tell at the anatomy scan bc she just WOULD NOT uncross her little legs! But anyways, enjoy this last month. I know you wanna know SO BAD so you can shop and whatnot, but focus on you and hubby to pass the time.. after this it'll seem so much more real!
> 
> P.s. I think boy.. but who knows :)

4 weeks really isn't that long to wait, I just hate not knowing what to buy or what to call him/her. And I hope you're wrong because I'm hoping girl and so is most of my family. And DH and I aren't agreeing on boy names so it would be better if it were.



CantHrdlyWait said:


> Ashlee- I can relate. I won't know our gender until 20 weeks either. I have an appointment on 1/10 but they aren't doing a sonogram, just a checkup. It sucks. I last saw baby at 12+2 and I'll be waiting until 20 weeks to see him/her again. It's too long! I thought about going to a elective scan, but they are pretty far from here and we don't want to spend the money to drive there and back plus the scan, so we are waiting too

My next appointment is in 3 days so will be nice to get to hear baby at least since last time I saw him/her was 12+1 but dying to know what it is. Just can't bring myself to spend $50-75 plus gas to find out only one week earlier. Would be different if it was 2-3 weeks earlier


----------



## RobertRedford

Katrina, I forgot to update on FB, but I LOVE Wen! I have crazy thick, curly, wavy, frizzy hair all the time. OH calls it a mane, and wen is the only stuff, besides kerestase, that has tamed it. 

Morgan, I love the co-sleeper and bassinet! If we ever get preggo, we will def use a co-sleeper, although I think I want one that attaches next to the bed versus in it, OH is a bed hog :) Are you eventually going to move Marley into a crib, or keep her co-sleeping with you guys? 

Ash, I am so excited to hear what you are having! 

Cassidy, when are you going to announce?


----------



## asmcsm

RobertRedford said:


> Katrina, I forgot to update on FB, but I LOVE Wen! I have crazy thick, curly, wavy, frizzy hair all the time. OH calls it a mane, and wen is the only stuff, besides kerestase, that has tamed it.
> 
> Morgan, I love the co-sleeper and bassinet! If we ever get preggo, we will def use a co-sleeper, although I think I want one that attaches next to the bed versus in it, OH is a bed hog :) Are you eventually going to move Marley into a crib, or keep her co-sleeping with you guys?
> 
> Ash, I am so excited to hear what you are having!
> 
> Cassidy, when are you going to announce?

Thanks! Me too! lol. We got a cosleeper that attaches to the bed, need to open it up and see how it is. My MIL bought it for us from one of my old coworkers. And I want to know when Cassidy is announcing too!!!


----------



## morganwhite7

Omg Marley is kicking left and right! I had my hand on my belly and she is doing some crazy madness in there, I feel her arms AND legs! I have def been feeling CRAZY movement this last week despite the anterior placenta.. 
Lovinnnn it! :cloud9:

Amanda- I plan to co-sleep for as long as I'm breast-feeding all night. So until she doesn't need me every 2 hours, she'll sleep in a bassinet beside our bed. Just until I am not freaking out wondering if she's breathing every 5 minutes lol. I have to get the hang of this "Mom" thing and then I'll ease into putting her into her bassinet/crib when she sleeps through the night. 

No way will she be in our bed past 6 mos haha I need my hubby time and I think that would just make her even more attached to us.. I want to be able to leave her and not have her cry for whoever needs to watch her. I just want a happy, healthy baby. But I'm sure my "parenting ideas" will go down the drain once I'm up at 3 a.m. with a screaming, poopy baby haha :haha:

But I do plan to breast feed until 1+ year. Why not? It's free food! And I'm so excited to use my new blender for homemade baby food.. I read a thing on Pinterest where you just pour the baby food out into an ice cube tray to freeze it and its perfect baby size servings when you need it! I can't wait to concoct healthy baby food recipes!


----------



## RobertRedford

morganwhite7 said:


> Omg Marley is kicking left and right! I had my hand on my belly and she is doing some crazy madness in there, I feel her arms AND legs! I have def been feeling CRAZY movement this last week despite the anterior placenta..
> Lovinnnn it! :cloud9:
> 
> Amanda- I plan to co-sleep for as long as I'm breast-feeding all night. So until she doesn't need me every 2 hours, she'll sleep in a bassinet beside our bed. Just until I am not freaking out wondering if she's breathing every 5 minutes lol. I have to get the hang of this "Mom" thing and then I'll ease into putting her into her bassinet/crib when she sleeps through the night.
> 
> No way will she be in our bed past 6 mos haha I need my hubby time and I think that would just make her even more attached to us.. I want to be able to leave her and not have her cry for whoever needs to watch her. I just want a happy, healthy baby. But I'm sure my "parenting ideas" will go down the drain once I'm up at 3 a.m. with a screaming, poopy baby haha :haha:
> 
> But I do plan to breast feed until 1+ year. Why not? It's free food! And I'm so excited to use my new blender for homemade baby food.. I read a thing on Pinterest where you just pour the baby food out into an ice cube tray to freeze it and its perfect baby size servings when you need it! I can't wait to concoct healthy baby food recipes!

My best friend made her own food for my god daughter, and had special ice cube trays that had covers. She also used small glass ball jars, so she could put them into the fridge the night before, and they would be defrosted and ready to go the next morning. SO nifty, and so nutritious.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Have you heard of Baby Led Weaning? We did it with Tristan and loved it!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Thanks Amanda I will look into wen.


----------



## asmcsm

Ugh, I really hope that this baby is a girl because I seriously just don't love any boy names. This is seriously the main reason that I am hoping for a girl. All the names that I have on my boy list are just meh...and it sucks because I truly LOVE our girl name and DH and I both agree on it unlike boy names. I don't want it to come down to us having to just pick a name and for me to really just not be happy with it. It's stressing me out...A LOT


----------



## clynn11

Awe ash either way I know you will find the perfect name. Even though it may seem impossible now I know you guys will come up with something great. If its not a girl, I know youre gonna have one eventually and get to use your girl name too! Dont let it stress you out! That lil babe is gonna be perfect no matter what!

Love that our babes are gonna be so close in age :)


----------



## asmcsm

So far the only one that we both kinda like is Silas but it's getting more popular so I don't really want to use it as a first name. I told him maybe as a middle name. And now that my cousin is pregnant AGAIN I'm worried about her trying to steal my girl name if she ends up having a girl and I don't. I know that she's thinking Logan for a boy but I'm worried she'll try to steal my girl name. I will be beyond pissed if she steals a second name from me.


----------



## Disneybaby26

You didn't tell her your name choices right Ashlee?!


----------



## asmcsm

My whole family knows what my girl name is. Though, she wasn't around at Xmas when they were saying it, but who knows if she knows it or not. I wouldn't put it past her though to use my name choice again


----------



## Cowgirl07

What is your girls name?


----------



## asmcsm

I'm not really sharing my girl name until I know for sure whether I'm having a girl or not.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Ok.


----------



## wavescrash

A few days late but my 29 week bump from Wednesday. Also a comparison from 25 weeks (left) to 29 weeks (right.)
 



Attached Files:







29weeks-2.jpg
File size: 26 KB
Views: 6









25and29w.jpg
File size: 16.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## SmallTownGal

Hope you all had a lovely Christmas and are doing well! :xmas10:

Great bump pics, Amanda! :thumbup:


----------



## wavescrash

Thanks :)


----------



## asmcsm

15+6 today, was hoping that I would feel some little flutters by now since the little peanut was so active at our NT scan but nothing yet. Hopefully I'll feel something soon!


----------



## brunettebimbo

I remember when I was pregnant with Tristan I had a midwife appointment at 16 weeks and she asked if I had felt him and I said no quite upset, that night I was laid on the sofa and felt him for the first time :cloud9: 

Hopefully not much longer for you!


----------



## wavescrash

My first I didn't feel her until around 19 weeks. I don't recall any flutters earlier than that. My second I felt her around 14-15 weeks but it just felt like little bubbles or popcorn kernels popping down low and to one side. This time took forever though because of the anterior placenta.


----------



## asmcsm

We'll hopefully I will feel something soon. 

On another note, today was my due date for my first pregnancy... A bit sad to think that I could have already had or be getting ready to have a little one in my arms. Very happy and thankful to have this baby of course but also surreal to think that I could already be a mama right now.


----------



## morganwhite7

I felt flutters at 15ish weeks with this one but only bc I knew exactlyyy what I was looking for. Not real kicks or movement until 17/18 weeks though. Now 23 weeks and she's rolling around constantly in there! I feel her mostly on my pelvic floor though, I assume bc of the anterior placenta. I only feel it from the outside when she's got the hiccups.. Which has been happening twice a day at LEAST lately! Just wait for that Ashlee, your hubby will be amazed to feel her poke him every 10 seconds rhythmically.. It's pretty amazing.

Ash- I feel your pain on missing baby today, I just laid here and cried earlier after watching a stupid commercial with a little family in it. It is so surreal still. We're always here for you though.. It's hard finding people IRL who understand the pain we have in our hearts. And who realize that baby isn't something you just want to forget about.. It was still yours and it feels good to talk about it and keep their memory alive.

Waves- Love the belly :)

DH's new work schedule sucks and I'm home alone all weekend bored out of my mind. I've updated my registry and cleaned the house top to bottom. Maybe a workout DVD then shower would be a good idea LOL. I hate this but at least he's got a job, something to be thankful for I guess


----------



## wavescrash

Thanks Morgan :)

We acquired a Diaper Genie + 3 refills for $20 yesterday from a local buy/sell group on FB so I was able to take that off my registry. So excited about that. We used one with Hannah for awhile but decided to sell it and get other things with the money instead and just used a garbage can with lid and odor blocking bags but it didn't work. The smell is horrrrible. So I decided I don't care if you can do without one, I want a Diaper Genie again. Especially having 2 in diapers at the same time. So yes... very happy to have that again :)

Unrelated but I finally updated my blog with my resolutions for 2014. Feel free to check it out and give me some tips if you can help. I never set resolutions because I suck at sticking to anything lol. 

https://www.threebythirty.com/2013/12/my-2014-resolutions.html

Are any of you doing a new years' resolution list?


----------



## TTCaWee1

Ashlee - I had my 16 week appointment, told them I hadn't felt anything yet....a couple days later, felt her for the first time. For me it felt like when you have a muscle quiver or your eyelid quivers, only in my stomach. When I felt it again, I knew it was her. 
The last few days she's been really low and far back. I think she flipped too bc I normally feel kicks up just below my ribs but I've been feeling them really low and far back. I think she flipped again last night bc her kicking is back to normal. I was rubbing my belly right over where she was sticking out and she was going crazy. 

DH and I still haven't had any sex! It's been nearly 3 months! He said he's afraid. Ugh I might just have to break down and give him a BJ to make him think of something else. How do I fix it? He said he feels weird bc he knows she's in there and I'm "really pregnant now..." Like I wasn't before lol? I guess it's normal but dammit I want some lovin. 

Amanda - your belly is cute. I hope I stay skinny like you. I feel like a house but I guess I'm really not that big compared to others. 

Well hope you all have a lovely Saturday...I'm still in my PJs and glasses...I'm such a bum lol. I guess I should do something with myself if I want my husband to bone me hahaha

Oh and I think it's time for belly shots again...


----------



## TTCaWee1

I haven't decided on a resolution yet. I am happy with where I am in life...I have my husband, my job, my house, starting a family....not sure of anything I NEED to have or to work on. But I'm sure I'll come up with something. DH told me his today and it made me happy. His is to work less OT and focus on himself and his FAMILY. He really doesn't need to work the OT but does it anyways and always stresses himself out.


----------



## wavescrash

Aw thanks. Don't worry, I feel huge too. I've gained nearly 25 lbs and still have about 10 weeks to go so it'll only get worse in the end lol. It's all in my belly and legs, that's for sure.

We've had sex like 4 times this entire pregnancy. He asks every single day and I just shoot him down. I either have 0 sex drive or when I do... I feel too sore or miserable to want to bother. Hopefully once I hit 6 weeks PP and get the "all-clear", things will return to normal. Good luck with your hubby though. No advice here because I'm the opposite. I wish he'd quit asking lol.

Yes, belly shots please!


----------



## TTCaWee1

Oh and I just read your resolutions. They sound like great ones. #1 should be to stick to that list. Since you said you don't ever...

We need to start going to church too. We aren't highly religious people but I want it to be a big part of my family in the future. DH and I have said for years that we need to find a church...we both work a lot of weekends so 1-2 a month is do-able.


----------



## asmcsm

Ah Rachel I hope that I feel it soon too. I already have to wait till 20 weeks to know what the gender is so I don't want to wait that long to feel anything too! I've read that it's completely normal for men to be scared especially when you look really pregnant but also that sometimes it's more strange for men when their wife is pregnant with a girl because they feel like it's not right to do it with their little girl in there lol. For now my DH seems ready to go whenever I want it and sometimes when I don't initiate but we'll see how it goes once my tiny bump gets huge. Hopefully he doesn't get scared because for me, when I'm not feeling sick I'm usually horny and pregnancy sex has pretty much been the best lol.

I don't generally make New Years Resolutions but I guess you could say that hubby and I did for 2013 since at the beginning of the year we had decided to start trying for a little one. I guess mine for this year is just to bring a beautiful healthy baby into the world and be the best new mommy I can be.


----------



## wavescrash

I never make new years resolutions either but I figured it couldn't hurt to try lol. I came up with some that shouldn't be too hard to achieve.


----------



## morganwhite7

Hahaha Rachel you better tell him what you need! Preggo sex (if you find good belly-accommodating positions) is better than ever! ESP after 3 months lol.. It's Saturday night and it's about time he treats you.. Tell him to suck it up ;)

Waves- I don't have a genie on there, may add one though if the scented trash bags don't work.

Umm I guess my resolutions are to quit giving in to my HORRIBLE cravings and eat better. I've been really good about it until lately.. If I get too hungry I give in to WHATEVER sounds good, whether that's Taco Bell or chocolate covered pretzels lol. Last night I swear we used 3/4 a tub of ice cream and 20 Oreos for Oreo milkshakes. I felt so bad afterwards. But hey, only a few times in our lives where this is semi-acceptable lol.

Also to keep going to church and getting closer to God. I really need to study more.

Annnnnd belly shot for ya'll (it looks quite small, don't let it fool you! Lol).. I've had theeee laziest day.. Just now got out of the shower. Hubby will be home soon thank god, I've got cabin fever! :)

Oh and a link to my registry if anyone's interested in having a gander-
https://www.target.com/RegistryGift...=BB&cumulativeTime=-1&isAjax=false&noOfPings=
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 42.9 KB
Views: 8


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Cute bump Morgan!!you are so pretty! 

I've been on the couch all day. Sinus crap. Ugh!


----------



## wavescrash

Cute bump Morgan!!

Our registries are completely different lol. No big deal obviously, I just thought that was kinda funny: https://www-secure.target.com/Regis...OfPings=&viewName=GiftRegistryMyItemsListView

And I really don't think the scented bags work honestly :( Every time you open the garbage can, the naaaasty smell gets into the air and lingers lol. So gross.


----------



## jury3

Here's our registry. I think I have some of the same things as both of you. We are also registered at Babies R Us, so there are things that aren't on the Target one. 

https://www-secure.target.com/Regis...stryMyItemsListView&listType=BB&storeId=10151

Ashlee-It really is amazing how you go from not feeling anything to feeling all kinds of things. My first flutter was at 10 weeks, more like a goldfish. Then around 14/15 weeks I started feeling things more constant, more like stretching. By my 20 wk apt I was feeling movement all the time, (turning, stretching, etc) told doc I hadn't felt any distinguishable kicks really. Within a few days I was feeling kicks inside and out. Everyday I feel more and more movement throughout the day and the kicks keep getting stronger. I think I felt things a little sooner bc they were stretching and pushing on each other, but 20 weeks it definitely kicked in...literally lol Now I'm getting kicked in the cervix and in the butt hole...getting closer to the ribs as well. With two, I'm a little scared what it will be like in a month or two!

I am getting so uncomfortable...I've had a few stretch marks that hurt really bad, like the skin was being ripped apart (because it basically is lol). If I'm not completely on my side or sitting straight up I have to prop my belly on something bc it pulls and hurts. I have a hard time standing up. It's amazing how much my stomach seems to weight already...and it changes so quickly. I've still only gained 3 lbs, so the majority of it literally is babies, placenta and fluids. 
I had a serious convo with Ryann the other night. Not only am I getting more and more uncomfortable by the day, but I have the worst stress/anxiety about work. Not sure if I told you girls or not (if I did please blame it on pregnancy brain and skip ahead), but my boss put me on an improvement plan. We "reviewed" it the other day and she basically told me I wasn't making progress (which is a lie), accused me lying about reporting for morning supervision and then went on to tell me how people keep reporting things to her and about everything I'd done wrong since the beginning of the year. Basically made me feel like everyone is talking about me (her favorite thing to do) and made me feel like I couldn't do anything right. I sat there the majority of it in tears bc I felt like I couldn't say anything to defend myself.
So, DW agreed that I need to talk to HR and see if they can move me to a different position for the next month or two bc I shouldn't be forced to work with her. Otherwise I'm going on maternity leave when school starts back up (Jan 6th). She agreed she would rather us take the decrease in money than for me to be this stressed bc it isn't good for me or the babies. I feel so bad, but at the same time I can't wait to be able to relax and focus on the house and getting ready for the babies. 

Britt-Hope you feel better soon!

Waves-I don't really do new year's resolutions anymore bc I rarely stick to them lol Mainly I want to make sure I'm taking care of myself and these babies, get our finances in check as much as we can (we eat out and spend money way too freely), and hopefully get back to a teaching job I actually enjoy. That's about it. Your's sound like good ones though :)


----------



## HWPG

Hey gals. Been on work vacation since Friday - I went in Monday but mostly diddled around. Been fairly lazy, with spinning on Monday and yoga on thursday. Need to get moving again! I think I may be starting to pop; at the end of each day, I feel like I'm more sticking out than sticking in,hehe. Will be interesting what the next couple weeks bring. My symptoms include: getting very tired around 230p (lasts about an hour), sore boobs, occasional heartburn. Still no ms, constipation, nausea. I feel like I'm cheating. :-/
I don't generally make new years resolutions, but if I did, I guess they would be 1) continue exercising and don't let pregnancy be an excuse and 2) go to the local Russain church and make friends so that I can find a Russian speaking babysitter and raise my child bi-lingual. 
OH comes home in about three hours. He's been gone since Tuesday! I'm very excited to see him, and we're goings to exchange a gift tonight. :) 
And finally, I'm probably going to cut and paste this into my journal, with a little bit extra added, so if you double read, my apologies :)


----------



## Disneybaby26

Mirolee- I'm going 100% little boy for you!! You're a lucky lady with no pain in the ass symptoms, enjoy it!! :)

Julie- the link to your registry doesn't work. I'm so happy you've decided to move forward to HR about your job. Shame on that woman for making you so miserable!! If you do get out of the job, I'd be writing her a pointed letter telling her exactly how I feel about her. What a douche.

Here are our registries- most of the big stuff is good to go, just have to add the little stuff!


https://www.potterybarnkids.com/registry/3404467/registry-list.html

https://m.buybuybaby.com/m/giftRegistry?registryId=13755224


----------



## goldstns

little vent... Ill start off saying I love my in-law family...
However, today I was a little annoyed. Its my bro-in-law's bday tomorrow.. I get how hard it is to pull in the family for bdays when we were just together for the holiday. They know we are RUSHING to finish our basement before Tuesday because the carpet guys are coming. Anyways, I got a call today from him mom asking when in the next 3 days can we get together for his bros bday. I requested we did tuesday dinner OR wed dinner (therefore we are under less pressure). She said she wanted it before Tuesday because then its the new years and hard to get together. Anyways, she said can we all come to your house for a late dinner tonight and Ill pick up all the food and bring it. After trying to say no in a nice way, because DH said he needed as much of the day as he can have, they said we will see you tonight. UGH! They said "late" dinner, so I said ok can you come at 7pm, so DH could really use his time wisely. Then MIL says we placed an order for the food and should be by you at 6pm if not a bit earlier.... REALLY! Then I went on saying please forgive our house because it is dusty do to the construction and messy do to me being about to pop. She said no problem we are all family... we don't care. But of course I spent the day cleaning the house. Well, then she calls to say DH's little sister might bring a friend and her new BF. UGH! Im not throwing a big party, PLEASE... im about to pop! I know his sister isn't big on bringing friends/bf around yet (shes only a sophomore in HS)... so Ill stop stressing about that because Im sure they wont come. Majority of the time his family is running late (like they did for our gender US...) so I am guessing they wont be early...never mind, they just got here... 535!


----------



## Disneybaby26

Ugh Nikki, thats ridiculous!! They should know you're trying to get ready for a baby anyday and have so much going on!! I hope they don't stay too late on top of it! :( sorry, mama!


----------



## clynn11

I'm sorry Nikki :hugs: That's a bit ridiculous to throw on you all at last minute. FX they dont stay too long


----------



## frsttimemama

Ughhhh Nikki!! So sorry!! Fx they don't stay long.


----------



## jury3

Nikki-I'm sorry, that's so annoying! They shouldn't invite themselves over to your house knowing how close you guys are to having the baby...how inconsiderate!

Kara-I love your pottery barn registry...mainly bc we are picking out the same colors and the elephants! lol 

Here's my registry again, let me know if you can see it:

https://www.target.com/baby/registry/M5A0v16zXawsJP-M-Oja8w

https://www.toysrus.com/registry/my...&pidnum=11267690&RegItemUpOmnitureSKU=9649037

If either of those don't work, you can try searching Julie Beck


----------



## Disneybaby26

They worked, Julie!

I love looking at the registries, I'm so excited for these babes!! :)


----------



## Disneybaby26

This made me lol!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 12


----------



## morganwhite7

Waves- That's very true! I've added the lanolin cream to mine too.. That purple kind is heavenly! But we already have nursery stuff, bottles, pacifiers, carrier/stroller, all the basics from Jaxon so I get to splurge on other junk ;) I tried to take off most of the clothes I had on there (I had 100+ items to begin with) since we got so much stuff at Christmas. I just want my fancy bassinet and pumping stuff :) 

Julie- Lol about getting kicked in the butt hole, yes it feels like they kick straight down, so strange. Do yours get hiccups too?

Nikki- Omg I'd be so mad too.. Last thing you need being due like next week! My gosh I'd have thrown a fit! Any news on mucous plug or contractions? Plan for a sweep next week maybe? This is so exciting!!

Gosh I can't believe how real it's starting to feel.. Not only that she's kicking the crap out of my insides all day, but that I've got Jan, Feb, March left of work and a life with only us two! Time has flown already so I'm sure the rest will go quickly too. Shower in April I think.. Last year mine was planned for April 7th, the week before our accident. It's going to be a tough spring, but I'm just looking forward to finally having a baby to take care of.. To mend the hole in my heart. 

Oh and my MIL just called and told us that not only is DH's sister (who's 20) 4 weeks pregnant, but also her younger sister (DH's aunt, she's 26) are pregnant, due in August. And get this: they both just got preggo bc they got baby fever from Jaxon, and from me having another. Neither one of them are even in relationships with babydaddy, or do they care if dad doesn't come around. Just wanted a kid too, and I think they were jealous of the attention I've been given this year over babies (they're both ttly broke).. Freakin crazy! I'm in such shock!


----------



## clynn11

Eeeeeek I love all of your registries! I can't freaking wait to make one of my own!!!! Everything seems to be speeding by but dragging all at the same time. I wanna see my baby again, know the sex, name him/her, buy all the things, feel him/her move! But then I want them to stay in my belly forever! I feel like it's gonna go by too fast and i'm gonna miss it so much. I think i'll be one of those women who want to be pregnant constantly! LOL. Even with the MS, I love it. It amazes me that our bodies can grow another living being inside.


----------



## Disneybaby26

Funny you say that Cass! I just had this convo with my girlfriend that had her baby last April. She says all the time how she loved having him in her and she felt like he was cozy and safe and sound etc. I think that's the way *most* mommies feel. Don't get me wrong, I LOVE being Preggo, especially now that I'm showing! Love it. Were already planning our second baby, lol. BUT-I feel like I want her out and then ill know she's safe. I think the MC did that. As many times as they tell me everything looks great, doing perfectly etc I still having fear gripping moments I think something will go wrong. I look forward to when she's in my arms and I can kiss her little cheeks and know for sure, she's safe and sound!


----------



## TTCaWee1

OMG I have so much on my registries compared to you all! But they are complete. Here they are...

https://m.buybuybaby.com/m/giftRegistry?registryId=10725020

https://www.toysrus.com/registry/se...4B9-2C79-9B97-1BBF4EC39921&overrideStore=TRUS

https://www.target.com/GiftRegistry...Name=-1&storeId=10151&registryLastName=haslip


----------



## jury3

Morgan-I know they get hiccups bc we've seen them on u/s, but I haven't felt them yet. I was just saying last night how I can't wait to see what those are like lol

Kara-I know exactly what you mean. I was just telling Ryann that I think I'm going to miss having them in my belly. It's nice to know that they are with me and I can feel them all the time. At the same time, I was just thinking today that it's hard to know exactly what is going on in there. Especially with two, I'm worried only one will be kicking and I won't know it...if they are out then I can make sure they are both breathing lol 

For our registry we know people are going to buy clothes, toys, pacifiers and blankets, so we tried not to put a lot of that stuff on there. My MIL has bought some stuff already like swings, etc. We didn't really put a lot of stuff for when they are older either. The decor items we want are mainly on etsy...maybe we should add more stuff to our registry lol idk For our baby shower guests were asked to bring books instead of cards to help start the library. I like how each of you has the sophie giraffe on your registry lol


----------



## TTCaWee1

I thought about the books instead of cards but I love getting cards. After our wedding I took all of our cards and bound them together like a book. I can't wait to take them back out years down the road. I plan to do the same with my shower cards. I saw it on Pinterest. For our wedding, instead of a book for guests to sign, I used an old window frame and had our guests write us messages. Now it hangs on our wall. I'm going to do the same with my showers but with a frame I found at babies r us. I love keepsakes.


----------



## TTCaWee1

And here's today's belly shot...


----------



## frsttimemama

It's amazing how fast all of your pregnancies seem to be going by! Goodness! I can't wait to see pictures! :) I LOVED being pregnant. I loved having him with me. I'm with Kara though, I will just be ready for him to be on the outside so I KNOW he's okay. The stillbirth did that to me. I wish I didn't have to go through all that again to have a baby. Ugh.


----------



## frsttimemama

Rachel, SOOOOO cute!

Julie, I can't imagine how you must feel with 2 in there.. wow!

Morgan, how craaaaaazy! Ugh! Stupid stupid women. And those are the kind that can get preggo like it's their dang jobs.. and then there are the rest of us who have to work our butts off. Ticks me off! I'm sorry. :( On the bright side, you're adorable! :) I love your hair! 

Ashlee, I didn't feel our little guy hardly at all til about 20 weeks and it wasn't always reliable even then. Then one day, it was ALL. THE. TIME. !!

PS -- sorry I don't keep up well over here. I often read things, but don't often comment.


----------



## jury3

Rachel-That's so funny, we are complete opposites! I hate cards...I always tell people not to waste their money lol In the books people usually write messages though, so that lasts longer. We bought one for our donor's daughter when they had the baby shower for her. She actually pulled it out for us to read one night when we were over there, that was pretty cool. We did a tree with thumb prints for our wedding and they could write little messages by their print. Haven't hung it up yet though...
Cute bump by the way :) Looking pregnant!

Ok, I need to vent for a second. My in-laws are very stereotypical Jewish parents. They are always in our business and are obsessed with money. We've gotten to a pretty good place where they have backed off and I deal with some things bc I know it's just their way of showing they care. Well, back in August when I was enrolling for my master's program, I found out I couldn't get a loan bc I owed $1000 for a past loan that I had forgotten all about and hadn't gotten bills on in a long time. I never ever ask them for anything, but I asked if I could borrow the money and pay them back as soon as I got my school loan. They said they didn't have it. Fine, whatever. Well, about a month ago Ryann bought her first car (she had hand me downs before that). They offered at the time to pay for it and her pay them, she denied. They just offered again to pay it off ($15,000) so she wouldn't have to pay interest and we could pay them the payment. I think that's great of them to offer, but it kind of pisses me off...they couldn't loan me money that much smaller amount of money that would have been paid back literally a week or two later, but they can pay off a freaking car and get small chunks of the money back over the course of a few years? I get it, it's their money...but really? Makes me feel like it's bc I asked...idk Ok, rant over. lol


----------



## goldstns

ok so they left, almost 10pm. However, it was fine. Food was good and needed. It was just us 6. And DH wasn't done tiling so they offered to wait til he was done... so we just hung until about 720pm, which is when he finished. So it worked out in the end. Thanks for all your support!!


----------



## goldstns

morganwhite7 said:


> Nikki- Omg I'd be so mad too.. Last thing you need being due like next week! My gosh I'd have thrown a fit! Any news on mucous plug or contractions? Plan for a sweep next week maybe? This is so exciting!!

I believe my plug is out. I do get contractions, for sure BH, but possible real ones too... but can't totally tell. They aren't constant or frequent in any way. I have been debating about the sweep. Either next week or the following week. I decided doing a sweep and then my body going into labor is more natural then doing the induction.... so I figure its worth a shot to try.


----------



## wavescrash

clynn11 said:


> I think i'll be one of those women who want to be pregnant constantly! LOL. Even with the MS, I love it. It amazes me that our bodies can grow another living being inside.

I was that same way until this pregnancy lol. I always talked about loving being pregnant, wanted so many kids because I could be pregnant so many times but after this one? I don't think I want to do it anymore. This pregnancy has been physically miserable lol. Then again I think it has to do with my age and the fact I've been pregnant so many times. No idea how Michelle Duggar does it lol.



TTCaWee1 said:


> OMG I have so much on my registries compared to you all! But they are complete. Here they are...
> 
> https://m.buybuybaby.com/m/giftRegistry?registryId=10725020
> 
> https://www.toysrus.com/registry/se...4B9-2C79-9B97-1BBF4EC39921&overrideStore=TRUS
> 
> https://www.target.com/GiftRegistry...Name=-1&storeId=10151&registryLastName=haslip

I didn't put a lot on my registry (compared to others) simply because this is my third child (and 3rd girl at that) so I know people aren't really up for buying a whole lot. Hell... nobody is RSVP'ing for my baby shower lol. They assume I should still have it all. We have some things but not many. I didn't expect to get pregnant so soon after Hannah so we sold or gave away a lot of things. I have a crib and double stroller on my registry but I put them on there as a "wishful thinking" kinda thing. I'm sure we'll be buying them ourselves with our tax return.


----------



## frsttimemama

Julie, that's such crap! Grr! 

Nikki, glad things ended up going well with your in-laws. I hope the sweep goes well for you and that you don't have to be induced. 

Amanda, I don't know how she does it either. Goodness! I can't even imagine. She's about due to pop up pregnant before long. Such a Fertile Myrtle! It irritates me that she can have 19 babies, and I can't have one! Ugh! I don't want 19. Just one would be enough. 1 hubby, 1 dog, 1 baby. I'm not greedy. :) We also bought most of our big stuff with our tax return. We didn't want to wait for the baby shower. I hope you just have slow RSVP'ers! I loved your resolutions on your blog! I always make some, usually break them, and plan on making some more this year.

Ashlee, I totally get where you're coming from on being sad because you should already be a mama. :( I'm sorry you have to feel that way, too. I often think of our should-be 6 month old that way and how our life should be and what he should be doing.. I imagine it's worse for you right now being pregnant. I feel like some people just don't get it, and they think that it's over and done, and you can just put it behind you.. and as we know all too well, that's not the case. I'm definitely here if you ever want to talk about it.


----------



## Disneybaby26

Viability Day!! &#128156; Can't believe how fast time has flown!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17.9 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Disneybaby26

Cannot wait to meet this little girl and see what she looks like!! :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 18 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Cowgirl07

Disneybaby26 said:


> Viability Day!! &#128156; Can't believe how fast time has flown!

Yay.


----------



## TTCaWee1

Happy V day Kara!! 

My fur baby is sick. Even the nurse in me is worried. Makes me curious how I'm going to be with my human baby...


----------



## frsttimemama

So cute Kara!! Yay for Vday! :)

Rachel, I hope your fur baby is okay!


----------



## Disneybaby26

TTCaWee1 said:


> Happy V day Kara!!
> 
> My fur baby is sick. Even the nurse in me is worried. Makes me curious how I'm going to be with my human baby...

:( that's the worst!! I hope s/he feels better soon!!


----------



## clynn11

Rachel I hope your furbaby feels better soon :hugs: :hugs:

Gorgeous bumps ladies!!!

Happy V-day Kara!!!!


----------



## goldstns

Rachel hope fur baby is ok.

kara-happy bday!


----------



## jury3

Yay for v-day Kara! Your bump is adorable :)

Rachel-Sorry about your fur-baby, I hope they feel better soon! 

I haven't been feeling great today. I woke up feeling like I had the worst indigestion in the world right under my ribs. That feeling like maybe I need to throw up or poop or something...pain has gone down but still nauseous. I can't tell if it's pregnancy stuff or something else. I really hope I'm not getting sick...I've also been really tired today. 22 weeks tomorrow though!


----------



## Disneybaby26

I hope you're not getting sick, Julie! I have an off day like that once in awhile too- hopefully just Preggo related! Get some rest & feel better momma!!


----------



## TTCaWee1

Thanks ladies. I finally got him to eat by giving him tuna. Then I tried to give him his antibiotics and he just drooled and spit them out everywhere. Earlier he took it like a champ but puked them up bc he hadn't eaten....ugh sick kitty is no bueno. I should've just had them give him the abx shot...

Julie - I hope you aren't getting sick. I've been getting random nausea days. In fact, I took a zofran the other day. I bet you are going to get hella heartburn with 2 babies crammed into your rib cage! Keep those tums handy!


----------



## wavescrash

Speaking of heartburn, someone posted this on my local mommy group on FB so I thought I'd share it...

_INSTANT heartburn relief: Half cup of warm water. Teaspoon of baking soda and a teaspoon of sugar with a splash of vanilla. Chug it. Dance around for a few minutes to shake it up in your belly. Then you will burp (really loud) and the heartburn goes away instantly! You can do this as many times during the day as needed. Regular heartburn medicine doesn't work instantly and this does. I still do this and I am not pregnant anymore._


----------



## wavescrash

I checked my hospital records account online and saw the results from my glucose test last week came in. I passed, thankfully. I also saw that I'm still borderline anemic. I'm literally _right_ on the border. Let's say normal value is 10.0 or above, I'm 10.2 lol. For both the parts of the H&H that they use to check your levels. I probably should start taking iron pills again... might have more energy. I'm starting to get a headache each day - likely due to the low iron and probably how Leah's laying.

She's been so uncomfortable today. WAY up in my ribs but also super-duper low. I've also noticed some swelling starting in my calves as of yesterday, so that's awesome.

I can't believe I'm just a few days away from 30 weeks along. I'm in total denial I think... Hannah's been such a handful lately (mostly cute and funny and adorable but also a handful) and I'm starting to seriously panic over dealing with a 2 year old (she turns 2 a month & a half after my due date) and a newborn... especially since Tyler won't be able to take much time off. My mom's too unstable to really help although I'm sure she'll offer for a bit at first but otherwise I don't have many friends who are good with kids that will be able to come by and help or anything like that. So to put it bluntly, I'm scared shitless lol.


----------



## jury3

Thanks girls. I take famotidine daily for acid reflux, started that before being pregnant. I can't survive without it...I tried last night. I literally woke up every 3 hours and would eat a few tums lol The only time I've gotten that pain in my stomach before has been when I was sick, that's why I worry I'm getting sick. It seems to get better throughout the day though. Who knows...

Waves-Glad you passed your glucose test! I worry about that...my mom is diabetic and took my blood sugar the other day, it was in the normal range. Hopefully that means I'm doing ok.
Don't worry, you guys will work it out. Our friend was so scared before she had her last one, she also had a 2 year old. It was rough for a few months, but it's all fine now. You'll get in the swing of things. I'm scared of what two newborns are going to be like, that's for sure!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

I'm a little late but Happy V day Kara! I hope your furbaby gets better!


----------



## morganwhite7

Waves- I'll have to try that concoction.. Mine gets unbearable too and extra strength Tums don't even cut it :/ Sometimes after I eat wings/pizza stuff like that I just DREAD that night when my throats literally on fire. I hope it doesn't get much worse. And you WILL figure it all out.. I'm sure it is overwhelming, but you can ask her to "help you" with a lot of things so that she feels needed/important instead of jealous and acting out to get your attention back on her lol. Gosh she's so dang cute I can't even imagine how hard it'd be to try and discipline that face!! ;)

Oh and hey.. we used our debit card at Target during that security breech bullcrap and our bank said we should get a new card, is that something I should worry about or do just in case? Hubby doesn't seem to care but last thing I'd want is our account wiped out from some idiots in Europe like they've warned about, jw if that's really happening to people and if I should add it to my to-do list for this evening..

Rach- Sorry about your lil baby.. I feel the same like I LOVE and worry about this little dog so much, wonder what it'll feel like for a HUMAN?! Hahah. And love the belly, so big I can't believe it!!

Kara- Happy V-day! I'm so excited to get there, such an AWESOME milestone for rainbow mamas.. so reassuring!

AFM- I'm STARVED, about to make some oatmeal. I've GOT to eat better after the New Year.. since Thanksgiving I've eaten complete crap (leftovers, holidays sweets, WHATEVER I'm craving..). I realllllyyy do not want to gain 50+ lbs with this pregnancy. At least I've been faithful to my prenatal workout/lifting DVDs this last week.. my buns are burnin' this morning for the first time in a while.. I love it :)


----------



## HWPG

morgan, i used my debit card at target also during that window, and i already called, cancelled, and got a new one. i just think better safe than sorry, and do you really want to be monitoring your account all the time? and if something happens, do you really want the hassle of having to put in a claim? it literally took me mere minutes.


----------



## wavescrash

morganwhite7 said:


> Waves- I'll have to try that concoction.. Mine gets unbearable too and extra strength Tums don't even cut it :/ Sometimes after I eat wings/pizza stuff like that I just DREAD that night when my throats literally on fire. I hope it doesn't get much worse. And you WILL figure it all out.. I'm sure it is overwhelming, but you can ask her to "help you" with a lot of things so that she feels needed/important instead of jealous and acting out to get your attention back on her lol. Gosh she's so dang cute I can't even imagine how hard it'd be to try and discipline that face!! ;)
> 
> Oh and hey.. we used our debit card at Target during that security breech bullcrap and our bank said we should get a new card, is that something I should worry about or do just in case? Hubby doesn't seem to care but last thing I'd want is our account wiped out from some idiots in Europe like they've warned about, jw if that's really happening to people and if I should add it to my to-do list for this evening..

LOL yeah she's not easy to discipline. But then again when she's throwing the world's biggest fit and I'm at my wit's end... all cuteness goes out the window. But then I feel guilty afterward lol.

To be honest, I'd rather be safe than sorry. My bank called and said they're sending me a new one just to be safe. Whoever did it managed to get pin numbers as well as card numbers which means they can easily drain your account and not just make random charges. Someone I work with knows someone whose account was hit for $10,000 in charges from this whole ordeal. It's unlikely you or I will be affected personally (heck, my bank account is about to have no money in it lol) but it's definitely not a risk I'd be willing to take. There's no harm in replacing your card and changing your pin number. It's annoying but not a big deal whereas finding out your account was drained... is lol.


----------



## morganwhite7

^Lol same here.. it goes in every Friday but after bills, I'm not sure who'd waste time to hack me for the $30 leftover!! Haha. But I will do it just in case, seems simple enough!


----------



## wavescrash

Good luck :) I'm so over the stupid breech lol. Normally the days leading up to Christmas we get call after call about "Do you have an iPad/Xbox One/Zoomer dog in stock?" but this year it was "WHAT DO I DO ABOUT MY CREDIT CARD? THIS IS ALL YOUR FAULT! GIMME YO' MANAGER (who can't do anything about it.)" So glad to be on leave and not have to answer 8979348579 calls in a row about it lol.

This happens every year at Christmas time to all the major retailers. KMart or Walmart were hit in the last 2 years around Christmas, Amazon was hit I believe. It happens every single year because Black Friday/Christmas is when everyone starts using their credit cards so you'll get the most numbers/account info if you hack the systems then & having a bigger selection means you're less likely to get caught because you have so many accounts to draw from.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Are the banks contacting the customer? I haven't heard anything about it, but my best friend had $800 of fraud charges on her bank card. Was there a certain time frame it happened? I really don't want to cancel my card but I don't want to deal with fraud either.


----------



## morganwhite7

^Yeah there was a time frame, 3 or 4 days I believe around Black Friday. My bank only told me bc I went to make a deposit.. It was all over the news though, I think they also sent emails. I'd have her call and ask! Not sure if it's just Chase though.. that's what I've got.

And LOL Waves I work in the Merchant Services dept of a check collection agency (for bad/bounced checks) and we get calls (obv to the wrong dept) ALL DAY, crazy ppl screaming about gimme yo manager.. you were not AUTHORIZED to debit my acct! etc, etc. It's hilarious. We are just like- "Uhh ma'am hold just a moment while I transfer you to the correct dept." Makes my day, they don't realize we're in Ohio and they call from all over the U.S. threatening to come in here and do this and that to us for messing with their credit scores lmao.


----------



## HWPG

Britt, i think it was something like 11/27-12/5.... some banks are contacting customers, some are not. the whole announcement on the news basically said to track your expenses, make sure they are yours. most banks wont hold you responsible, but you still have to put in a report if you get frauded (hehe, is that a word?). seriously, if it is not too much trouble, i would just cancel and have them resend a new one. i have tdbanknorth and you can cancel and they will issue you a new one on-site - took me like 4 minutes.


----------



## wavescrash

CantHrdlyWait said:


> Are the banks contacting the customer? I haven't heard anything about it, but my best friend had $800 of fraud charges on her bank card. Was there a certain time frame it happened? I really don't want to cancel my card but I don't want to deal with fraud either.

It was from Black Friday through December 15. All cards used in that time frame were affected (the Target credit and debit cards along with personal bank debit/credit cards.) Doesn't mean every card used in that time frame will wind up with fraudulent charges though. I've had several people tell me their bank contacted them, mine contacted me saying they noticed my card was used at the store during that time frame (lol... I use my card like 984759 times a day while at work, 40 hours a week so it was used A LOT) so were sending me a new card & that my current card would still work until I activated the new one.

Just contact your bank and they can tell you what they think you should do.


----------



## jury3

I would contact the bank and get a new card...like they said better safe than sorry. I haven't heard of banks calling you, I'd be cautious of that. Don't give them information over the phone! Our local grocery store had the same thing happen just a few months ago. Our bank actually sent us new cards without us even calling. I'm wondering if they'll do the same this time...we haven't called yet.


----------



## jury3

Waves-I saw your post on fb about being glad you went on maternity leave. I have such guilt about wanting to start maternity leave in the next week or two, but I'm getting so uncomfortable. No SPD, just a huge belly that is so uncomfortable. It's hard to move. If I walk my dogs down the street my uterus starts getting really hard. I've tried wearing a support belt, but unless I'm standing that's uncomfortable too. I also think "I don't know how women who work in retail type jobs do this everyday" lol Point is, I'm about 8 weeks behind you but with twins...so you going on maternity leave makes me feel better about taking my leave so early :) So, thank you lol Although, Ryann told me this morning that she doesn't think I'll make it much longer anyway with how uncomfortable I already am. She listens to me moan and groan every time I have to stand up or roll over. lol


----------



## asmcsm

Woohoo! 1 more hour until my midwife appointment! Ready to hear my little avocado's heartbeat! I've had this pain on my left side all weekend, feels like round ligament pain but instead of it going away it just stays...maybe I can get my midwife to give me an ultrasound to check it out and maybe find out gender ;)


----------



## clynn11

So exciting for your appointment Ash! I ordered a doppler, should be here tmw, so if at anytime you wanna come over and use it to hear the hb you are more than welcome! ;)


----------



## jury3

lol good luck with that Ashlee! You never know! I told mine about a sharp pain I was having down one side of my uterus and they did an u/s...so if they are like mine, it doesn't take much to get one :) I'm pretty sure it was just my uterus stretching and they told me to make sure I was drinking water, but I still got to see the babies! The gender part might be more of stretch, but you never know!

I wanted to remind all you ladies to call your insurance providers and see if they cover breast pumps. I know some of them are now covering the full price. I just called mine and they cover manual pumps...kind of a waste of my time. They can come manually pump my boobs and see how they like it! They only cover electric if they are medically necessary (babies are separated from me or other medical reason). However, I've met a few other ladies whose providers sent them an electric at no cost. So check just in case!


----------



## asmcsm

clynn11 said:


> So exciting for your appointment Ash! I ordered a doppler, should be here tmw, so if at anytime you wanna come over and use it to hear the hb you are more than welcome! ;)

Ummmm that would be awesome lol. BTW I am DYING for you guys to announce! I think I'm, more excited for you to than I was for us to announce lol



jury3 said:


> lol good luck with that Ashlee! You never know! I told mine about a sharp pain I was having down one side of my uterus and they did an u/s...so if they are like mine, it doesn't take much to get one :) I'm pretty sure it was just my uterus stretching and they told me to make sure I was drinking water, but I still got to see the babies! The gender part might be more of stretch, but you never know! Plus, with twins when are you gonna have time to manually pump!
> 
> I wanted to remind all you ladies to call your insurance providers and see if they cover breast pumps. I know some of them are now covering the full price. I just called mine and they cover manual pumps...kind of a waste of my time. They can come manually pump my boobs and see how they like it! They only cover electric if they are medically necessary (babies are separated from me or other medical reason). However, I've met a few other ladies whose providers sent them an electric at no cost. So check just in case!

Thanks, she probably won't but it's worth a shot lol. She's a midwife and total hippie so she tries to just do minimal electronic monitoring which I'm cool with, just want a peek to see if I can see gender lol. Plus you had the whole twin thing working in your favor when you say something doesn't feel right lol. I saw that insurance companies are supposed to cover breast pumps now, but I don't want some cheapie manual pump either, screw that!


----------



## jury3

Exactly! My insurance sucks when it comes to things like that...they don't cover doulas, midwives, any of that stuff. Who the heck wants a manual pump? Like I said, they can come pump my boobs with the manual pump and see why it's a waste of my time...especially with twins! lol


----------



## wavescrash

Julie - Yeah I've heard under Obamacare they're supposed to cover or help cover the cost. I thought most provided hospital-grade double electric ones though. I've been meaning to call my insurance company for like 2 months now lol. Whoops. It was on my list for today but Hannah wore me out so here's hoping I get to it tomorrow. I've heard my insurance company offers one of the Medela ones (hospital-grade, double electric) but I only have part-time insurance and not full-time so I don't know if it makes a difference.


----------



## wavescrash

jury3 said:


> Waves-I saw your post on fb about being glad you went on maternity leave. I have such guilt about wanting to start maternity leave in the next week or two, but I'm getting so uncomfortable. No SPD, just a huge belly that is so uncomfortable. It's hard to move. If I walk my dogs down the street my uterus starts getting really hard. I've tried wearing a support belt, but unless I'm standing that's uncomfortable too. I also think "I don't know how women who work in retail type jobs do this everyday" lol Point is, I'm about 8 weeks behind you but with twins...so you going on maternity leave makes me feel better about taking my leave so early :) So, thank you lol Although, Ryann told me this morning that she doesn't think I'll make it much longer anyway with how uncomfortable I already am. She listens to me moan and groan every time I have to stand up or roll over. lol

Lol well you're welcome ;)

I felt guilty too but at the end of the day, it's about my comfort and how everything affects the baby. Mine was mostly SPD and sciatica preventing me from actually standing while at work so my job was actually near impossible to do lol... but there was a huge mental aspect to it too. I dreaded going to work each day knowing how crappy or sore or miserable I was going to feel by 2 hours into my shift. I started calling off every other day and I knew I couldn't just keep screwing them over like that the day of my shift because they rarely can replace my shift. So I figured it was for the best. I lasted 3 weeks longer than my last pregnancy so I figured that was a bonus lol. My OB doesn't know I've gone off work yet but to officially take my LOA under the FMLA, I need her to sign a form, signing me off work. I haven't seen her in 2+ months because she was either unavailable or booked up so I saw different doctors instead, so she's not aware how painful my SPD/sciatica had gotten. She doesn't even know I've had sciatica at all lol. So I'm hoping she'll sign the papers for me anyway.


----------



## goldstns

Ladies:
Which should I get??

https://www.amazon.com/Bundle-inclu...-4&keywords=phone+cover+for+windows+phone+HTC

https://www.amazon.com/ECO-FUSED-Gl...90&keywords=phone+cover+for+windows+phone+HTC


----------



## goldstns

unfortunately the law is that your insurance company has to provide one... no rules on what kind of pump it is. My old insurance offered crappy ones, but with our new insurance I was able to get a Medela double electric (like $300 pump)... so I am happy. I already have mine and all. That is the other problem, some insurance companies wont send it until you have your baby (like you don't have enough to think about, besides ordering a pump!). Mine let me order it up to 2 months before due date! So mine is here at home now!


----------



## wavescrash

I like the glittery ones more :)


----------



## asmcsm

Okay, so baby's heart rate was 150. According to my midwife my uterus is feeling about the size of 17weeks and she's decided to change my due date to June 12th instead of 15th based on that and my NT scan I was measuring ahead. Got my order for anatomy scan, she said that because I'm measuring bigger I can get it done sooner than 20 weeks as long as it's after I hit 18 so I got is scheduled for the 13th woohoo!! Sooner than I would have been able to at the private place and I'm getting it done in town :happydance: After that my next apt will be at 20 weeks then GD test at 24weeks, which she said they'll take a peek at baby then too :happydance:


----------



## clynn11

Yaaaay how exciting!!


----------



## clynn11

Im gonna be difficult nikki and not much of a help haha. I like the way tje glittery ones look better but im not a huge pink fan! Rather have glittery green :) :)


----------



## frsttimemama

Yayy! :)


----------



## Disneybaby26

I like the glittery too, Nikki!! Everytime I see you've posted I think Alia is on her way!! :) so exciting!

Yessss Ash!! That's awesome!!! Omg I can't wait to find out!! 

We have our next scan the 27th to check on the placental lakes. I asked my mom to come (with DHs permission obvi), I think it will be so special for her and us too! So looking forward to it!!


----------



## asmcsm

Thanks ladies! Super excited! So glad I don't have to wait till 20 weeks for gender :happydance: lol also thought it was super cool how much louder/more obvious the heartbeat was on the Doppler this time, still had to chase him/her around for a while though to get it lol.


----------



## goldstns

Thx ladies!!


----------



## goldstns

car seat in.... CHECK! 

Ready for baby girl!
 



Attached Files:







WP_20131230_007.jpg
File size: 14.1 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Ingodshand

Hi girls! Sorry to have been mia but it is hard to write on my phone and have been home with my dd all week. Been trying to keep up!

Love the sparkely case!

Yay ashley for a sooner scan!


----------



## jury3

Nikki-I like the silicone ones...not a huge sparkly fan. Aaahhhh carseat is in! Is it weird having a carseat in your car? lol I think that will be a weird thing for me to actually have a carseat (or 2 of them) in my car...makes it so real lol

Waves-That's how I feel about it too. I've called in to work a lot just in the first trimester from being sick and exhausted all the time. With the stress of work from my stupid boss and the uncomfortableness on top of that, I'd rather just relax and let them have someone there so they don't have to worry about finding a sub every time I'm out. Luckily my FMLA is already in place. I took care of that right after I found I was pregnant bc twins are more unpredictable. Are you guys just doing without the pay? I'll have short term disability for the first 3 months, then my long term should kick in. Just not sure how much LTD covers yet. Even DW said she'd feel better if I went on leave now. She can see how much stress and anxiety it causes me and it's only going to get worse.
Hopefully your doc is cooperative, I'm sure she will be. Mine told me whenever I wanted to stop working, she would back me. I've already talked to her about starting to get uncomfortable and about depression from work, so I know she'll be ok with it.

Ashlee-Yay! So exciting!!! I can't wait for you to find out!

Kara-Our private scan we did included my mom, brother and my in-laws. I know they all really enjoyed seeing the babies. It meant a lot to my mom and MIL especially.


----------



## wavescrash

jury3 said:


> Waves-That's how I feel about it too. I've called in to work a lot just in the first trimester from being sick and exhausted all the time. With the stress of work from my stupid boss and the uncomfortableness on top of that, I'd rather just relax and let them have someone there so they don't have to worry about finding a sub every time I'm out. Luckily my FMLA is already in place. I took care of that right after I found I was pregnant bc twins are more unpredictable. Are you guys just doing without the pay? I'll have short term disability for the first 3 months, then my long term should kick in. Just not sure how much LTD covers yet. Even DW said she'd feel better if I went on leave now. She can see how much stress and anxiety it causes me and it's only going to get worse.
> Hopefully your doc is cooperative, I'm sure she will be. Mine told me whenever I wanted to stop working, she would back me. I've already talked to her about starting to get uncomfortable and about depression from work, so I know she'll be ok with it.

I don't receive any maternity benefits unfortunately as I'm only considered a part-time employee (even though I've worked full-time hours for practically a year.) If my LOA through FMLA is approved, I'll be paid out my vacation hours but I've used up so many of them, I only have like 27 left lol. But it's still something. I've paid into LTD but I don't know how it works to get that. I didn't pay into it during my last LOA so I received nothing from it.

This Friday though, OH starts his new job making $13/hour. Initially he was going to stay at Target 2 days a week and then work his new job the rest of the week (he's at the new job Friday-Tuesday) but Target denied his availability change saying he has to be available at least 5 days a week for his position but that's not possible since the new job's hours overlap his Target hours... so he put in his 2-week's notice at Target today and we're going to just do without my income. We've got a little bit saved up and I'm going to apply for food stamps if I can ever find my case number to login to my account online. I'm pretty sure we'll be okay with his new job alone but he'd only be working that job Friday-Tuesday, early AM until mid-afternoon so he has time to find a second/evening job if need be. But he should be getting full-time hours at this new job so we'll have to see how the paychecks play out.

Money stress sucks but it's so much easier to deal with than work stress on top of the pregnancy ailments WHILE being at work. I'd rather stress over money and sell some personal belongings (if need be) than be stressed and in pain at work.


----------



## jury3

I completely agree...I'll take money stress over work stress any day. I don't know if they all work this way, but LTD pays if you are out more than 90 days. Your doctor would have to give them some type of documentation I believe. From the research I've done online they usually pay 50-70% of your monthly income you were receiving. So you should be able to file for it when you are getting close to the 90 day mark.
I have no benefits through my work either. I used all my sick days, so I'm screwed there lol 27 days is a great start though! I wish I had that! We get 13 days of sick and personal combined each year...I always use mine. I started paying into short term disability when we decided to start trying, so luckily I have that. Our LTD is paid by my employer. I haven't called to see how everything works for sure though, just basing info off my research online so far. 
I need to stop comparing myself to other people. There are women who work with twins up until they have them or right before...I don't get how they do it! I just keep reminding myself that not only is my body different and there are people who actually go out earlier than me, but the book I have about multiples recommends going out between 24-28 weeks. So, I'm not far off! 

So, I weight in every Monday when my new week starts. I figured it up today and technically I have only gained .6 lbs this entire pregnancy. I haven't even gained a pound! I'm ok with that though bc I was overweight to start with. I know I've lost some of my own weight. Babies are perfectly healthy and actually slightly above average, so I know I'm feeding them well. Plus I've eaten healthier for the most part than I did before, so I'm sure that has a lot to do with it. I'm curious to see what my weight does the rest of the pregnancy...


----------



## goldstns

Julie- dh put them in tonight....so not weird yet, but might be once we drive the car tomorrow. We had my girlfriends car seat in a few weeks ago when she came to visit from az. Dh went to the store and he said...some girls were checking him out until they saw his car seat... He thought it was funny.


----------



## wavescrash

Target has an outside company that deals with LOAs and all that fun stuff so I have to call them (meant to do it today but oh well) and they'll send me forms for my doctor to fill out. I send it back to them and they let the HR person at my store know I'm on LOA. Then when I want to return to work (NEVER... hahaha), I let this company know and they have to process it and activate me in the system, let my store know and then my store will start scheduling me again.

I'll have to ask my HR manager how LTD works. I've only paid chump change into it out of each paycheck (literally less than $1 a check I believe) so I'm not sure I could get much back from it. Who knows... like I said, never dealt with that before.


As far as weight gain I only gained 25-30 lbs my entire pregnancy with each Autumn & Hannah. This time around I'm already up nearly 25 lbs with 10-ish weeks to go. Whoops. It's all in my belly and legs/feet though. My calves and feet look a bit larger/fatter to me and are a little swollen all the time now. They feel so tight and uncomfortable. Not looking forward to actual swelling :/


----------



## jury3

Nikki-LOL That's pretty funny...I can't wait to have our carseats in!

Waves-No swelling for me yet...I'm sure I will though. I have a tendency to swell pretty easily. I've had a few days where my rings got a little tight, but I'm sure it's bc I didn't eat well those days. For now I'm going to pretend it won't happen lol


----------



## wavescrash

Lol. I didn't swell this "early" in my previous pregnancies. With my first, I got out of the shower with cankles the night I went into labor but that was it. With Hannah, it got there much closer to delivery but wasn't that bad. This time though... my feet and ankles and calves just ache from the increased pressure/weight gain/water retention. Even just sitting down, they ache. Standing up for more than 10 minutes at a time? Forget about it lol.


----------



## jury3

I just filled the dishwasher and made oatmeal and that resulted in a tight uterus...really? This is ridiculous lol

Speaking of carseats, I was just spying on our registry...someone purchases both of our carseats, both high chairs and the stroller we registered for. I'm assuming it's either MIL, DW's grandma or some of their Jewish friends lol The are usually the ones that buy the expensive items. We went from no items purchased to all those higher dollar items. I'm excited bc I assumed we'd probably be buying those things on our own. Yay!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Yay Ash for an earlier scan!!! I hope I luck out like that! My 12+2 NT scan measured at 12+6 so maybe they will move mine too! LOL


----------



## morganwhite7

Awh I was just looking back at the "Plz August do not taunt.." thread just to see what I was talking about before my BFP, and looking at when I posted it.. It's so funny.. Julie was like "UMMM GUYS.. I just took 3 tests and they all have shadows.. is this real?!!!" And Ashlee said "whyyyyy does the 2ww have to feel like 40 years?! ](*,)" Waves was moving back in with the rents, dreading it would last forever. (And Cassidy was cheering everyone on, always!) Haha, I just think it's so cool how far we've all come in this last year. Went through lots of hell I read, our crazy vitamin regimens and stressing over temps and BFN's, it really was such a struggle for each and every one of us and I am so thankful that we stuck together through thick and thin!! BnB is so cool! 

Haha okay I'll stop now.. I just thought it was so cute, it was when we were posting like 20 pages a day.. insanity lol.

Yay for an earlier scan Ash! 

Julie- So awesome that they've purchased the big stuff.. It feels great to not have to stress over those important things! And ouch do you have BH contractions or is it just tight? I just can't imagine how you feel.. and I thought MY belly itched from growth!

Sonia has her gender scan Thursday too I believe.. so exciting!!

Nikki- I want to see one final belly pic before she's out! :)


----------



## goldstns

Ok Morgan I'll try to take one when I'm looking halfway decent.


----------



## jury3

Lol Morgan, it is pretty crazy to think what we all went through and how long ago it seems...
Sometimes Braxton hicks, sometimes it just gets tight. The littlest things upset my uterus these days lol. I just took a shower and a few min in it was getting tight. Then I got light headed and thought I was going to pass out...perhaps I should've eaten first


----------



## wavescrash

jury3 said:


> The littlest things upset my uterus these days lol. I just took a shower and a few min in it was getting tight. Then I got light headed and thought I was going to pass out...perhaps I should've eaten first

That was me yesterday. I was just doing dishes and folding laundry and felt so light-headed and ridiculously sore all over. Totally taking it easy today & even napping when Hannah naps (which I rarely do.) 



jury3 said:


> Speaking of carseats, I was just spying on our registry...someone purchases both of our carseats, both high chairs and the stroller we registered for. I'm assuming it's either MIL, DW's grandma or some of their Jewish friends lol The are usually the ones that buy the expensive items. We went from no items purchased to all those higher dollar items. I'm excited bc I assumed we'd probably be buying those things on our own. Yay!

Oh how exciting! I'm a total registry peeker lol. I mean, I picked everything out that's on there so chances are I know what I'm going to get. Still have no idea who got what so it's not totally cheating ;) But how exciting they got the bigger items. So far one friend bought our baby monitors and we already received them in the mail because she lives in TX (we're in OH) and she obviously can't make it to the shower. But so far, that's it. I'm not expecting much at all honestly. If it were my first, sure but I really think everyone's jaded by me having kids now lol.


----------



## morganwhite7

Nikki- LOL take your time.. it'll just be cool to see how big you got once she's safe in your arms. Gosh I can't believe how soon she'll be here, I'm so excited for the morning I wake up to a pic of her tiny little face! :)

Julie- I have the same prob. Every morning I wake up at 5:30 to leave by 7 just so I have time to sit down every 10 mins! I feel like I'm going to pass out after blow drying my hair lol. I hate it. I drink an entire tall glass of ice water every morning bc I'm sweating and swollen from standing to get ready


----------



## jury3

It's weird, like the normal me is slowly being stripped away lol I'm so glad I've already decided to go on early maternity leave. Now I just have to decide if I'm going back for one week or two...if that lol

Yeah I'm so excited. We did the babies r us registry when they had that special going (start a registry before a certain date and anything purchased off the registry you get a percentage back). We figured we'd put that stuff on there and buy it ourselves so we'd still get money back..so excited someone else got it! I think people feel sorry for us...not only twins, but our first kids too. I'm ok with that :)


----------



## Ingodshand

So I know this is a silly question since I have been through pregnancy before, but how do you know they are braxton hicks versus just tightening? Twice this week I had cramping in my lower stomach that l lasted about five minutes and my stomach was tight. Could that just be growing??


----------



## wavescrash

For me, BH feel like a weird tightening. Like a super strange pressure on the inside and the bottom of my belly gets rock hard. If it gets hard, it should just be a BH but if you have cramping with a soft belly, it's likely just cramps, ligaments, growing, etc.


----------



## jury3

From my understanding there isn't a difference. Any tightening is technically bh. I could very well be wrong though. I've had mine be really tight for several minutes then go away. I've also had it tighten for under a minute then a few min later do it again, never more than 3 times an hour (I was told to call if I get more than 4 within an hour). They don't hurt but are kind of uncomfortable.
All my stretching pains have been with a soft uterus, not while it was tight.


----------



## Ingodshand

Ah okay then I think that I get BH but did not know. I thought it was just Evan pushing out. Just had one in the shower! Also have you girls found that getting ready is sooooo tiring? I had Rob put a chair in our bathroom so I can put on my makeup. I feel so much further along than I am. Not sure how I will make it the next 13 weeks...ahhh!!!


----------



## morganwhite7

^A few posts back I wrote about that, too. I have to do my hair on the floor in front of the mirror.. I almost pass out every morning when I stand to even blow dry my hair! I hate it! Haha I remember last pregnancy I would literally need a nap after my shower.. I would be swollen all over and get those funny PUPPS spots front standing for too long. I hope it doesn't get much worse bc I need to be making it to work on time and do not want to have to wake up any earlier than I already do!!


----------



## jury3

I usually have to sit down or lie down for a few minutes after I shower, then again after I blow dry my hair...I completely feel you! I went through this during the first tri and now it's coming back again.


----------



## Ingodshand

Ugh Morgan I have heard that pupps is awful. Hopefully you won't get them again! Julie, I totally recommend a chair if you have room. A lifesaver and I just wear my hair in a ponytail!


----------



## Disneybaby26

Julie- when you get that tightening is it only on one side? I get think sometimes but only on the right side, I just figured it was the babe curling up in her favorite spot!? Lol


----------



## Disneybaby26

Happy New Year Loves!! So many special moments to look forward to this year! :)

Working on the nursery this morning! Painting, done!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 16.4 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Ingodshand

Happy new years everyone! 

Love the nursery Kara! So exciting!!


----------



## goldstns

Disney- cute!

...still Prego... No signs of labor. Therefore at this point I hope she waits til induction so my doc can deliver and its farther from Xmas.


----------



## Ingodshand

So I finally got my phone to upload pictures again. This is lat week at 26 weeks! Will post today later.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20140101_120212.jpg
File size: 25.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## asmcsm

Ugh almost 17 weeks and I'm still throwing up :( will it ever end? I even tried the unisom and b6 combo like my midwife suggested and got up at 2am and ate a cheese stick to try and have something in my tummy and still felt nauseous all morning until I threw up. Pease, please, please let me not have this the whole 9 months[-o&lt;


----------



## clynn11

Awww :hugs: Ash I hope you feel better soon!!!!


----------



## goldstns

Feel better ash! So sry! Try ginger candys


----------



## asmcsm

goldstns said:


> Feel better ash! So sry! Try ginger candys

I've tried ginger tea and. Ginger capsules even straight ginger and it doesn't seem to help :( none of the things that help other people seem to help me. The zofran did for a while but it's like it stopped working.


----------



## pdxmom

Happy new year everyone ....hope u girls have an awesome year ahead of u...

Ash hope the nausea goes...mine is alil better now..at least I'm not puking everyday....heheh
2 dys to go for my gender scan...soo excited :)


----------



## clynn11

Sonia can't wait until you find out!! So exciting!!

9w5d today, here's my 'bump'
 



Attached Files:







1505029_746228052072616_1506604966_n.jpg
File size: 19.7 KB
Views: 8


----------



## asmcsm

Thanks ladies, I hope it ends soon too. 

Sonia yay for finding out gender! 

Cassidy you're totally getting a bump! It's that anteverted uterus!

When I had my last appointment I mentioned having a short torso and when Sally was feeling my uterus she said I was right and I don't have a lot of space between my pelvis and ribs so I'm probably going to look more pregnant than most women since there's nowhere to go but out lol


----------



## asmcsm

Cassidy, Kevin better work up the courage to tell his mom SOON because it won't be long before your bump decides to pop lol


----------



## clynn11

Hahahaa we're telling his family SOON! It was bad enough last night with all of them trying to get me to take a shot of fireball!!! Lmao. Kevin doesn't want his mom to get all pissy about the last few rescue kitties we have. He thinks she's gonna freak out and make me move in with her because she is always saying how we can't have rescue kitties with a kid in the house (she's very paranoid about the litterboxes during pregnancy lol although i've tried to explain to her, and when I do empty litterboxes I go all out with a mask and gloves lmao). Which obviously i'm not gonna bring anymore animals in, but i'm not just gonna throw the ones i've already rescued out on the street. I took a kitten to her new home today and have 3 left. Hopefully they will be in new homes soon. 

I feel like i'm going to get HUGE! That was just at like 2pm today, I get even more bloated towards the end of the night!


----------



## asmcsm

Lol well I guarantee with how many strays you've taken in that you've been exposed to toxoplasmosis already and you'd be immune to it. Though it's still not good to breathe in the ammonia from the litterbox but with a mask and gloves you'd be fine. I think I read that they can even test for immunity to it. Plus, if you only have 3 left and aren't taking any more in then she shouldn't get pissy about it. And haven't you had them for a while? After a couple weeks it goes away I'm pretty sure and as long as they don't have access to raw meat then chances are slim that they've contracted it while you've had them.

My bump always gets bigger by the end of the night too lol


----------



## wavescrash

Cute bump Cassidy :)

So exciting Sonia. I'm predicting boy for you!


----------



## clynn11

Exactly!!! I always try bringing up the immunity thing to her but she just doesn't listen!! Lol and yes I have had them for a WHILE. They're the last of my feral babies that are taking longer to socialize. 2 of them are in extremely bad shape, just spent a couple hundred at the vet for them. They're negative for all diseases though so the doctor thinks their decline may be genetic/ from congenital defects. We're giving em a week or so to see if they improve, if not, their quality of life would be crap and we'll have to put them down.

I, personally, am not worried about whether she bitches or not. I'm a grown woman and can get pregnant if I want lol, whether she thinks it's convenient/the right time or what. Kevin however is a big ole mamas boy and hates when he gets scolded. LMAO.

I honestly think she'll be super happy for us and it's just all in his head though. Lmao.


----------



## asmcsm

Lol you're exactly right, and what's she gonna do? You're already 9 weeks along and have had the cats the whole time lol. Kevin needs to sack up and face his mama!


----------



## jury3

Sarah-A chair is a great idea! In high school I used to sit on the floor in front of a full sized mirror lol I need to get back to something like that! Although, going on maternity leave I may not need to worry about doing anything with my hair very often :)
You have a very cute preggo belly by the way!

Kara-It depends, sometimes my uterus only gets hard on the lower part (where it feels like it's starting to hang over lol) or in the front around my belly button. Most of the time my entire belly gets hard though. When I have the contraction like tightenings, I always feel it around my belly button first and then it spreads out. Kind of weird...
Cute nursery colors! DW just finished painting our nursery today! It's all gray with white accents, the white was already there though. Now we are getting ready to put the closet together...coming to together slowly but surely!

Ashlee-I was really nauseous until around 17/18 weeks and then it finally started to subside a little. I still get nauseous at least once a day and somedays are worse than others, but not like it was before. The zofran didn't really work for me either, so I feel you. I didn't throw up at all, but I feel like that was almost worse bc it just left me extremely nauseous all day. I hope you get some relief soon!

Cassidy-I agree, you're an adult and can make the decision to get pregnant on your own. It's not one else's business or problem. However, even if she is a little mad at first I'm sure she'll be happy about it. If he waits too long she'll be more pissed that she didn't know! My brother got his gf pregnant a few years ago and didn't tell me until she was supposedly almost 4 months along. I was pissed that he got her pregnant (they'd only known each other a few months...), but I was more angry he waited so long to say anything. 
You're getting a cute bump by the way :)

Nikki-I can't wait! So exciting!

Sonia-I'm going with girl for you :) Can't wait to find out!


----------



## wavescrash

30 weeks today (well technically now yesterday.) It's been pretty crappy though. I woke up with a little headache. Took some Tylenol and went back to sleep for a couple hours and it went away. Woke up, ate some breakfast and then started doing the dishes.

After a little bit I started to feel faint and nauseous so I had OH bring me a chair. I sat down for almost 10 minutes til I felt a little better, stood up and washed another cup. Felt like I was going to throw up everywhere so I went and stood over the toilet.

Not even a minute later I felt really fuzzy and faint, vision went dark and blurry and I felt like I was going to just fall down or black, broke out in a cold sweat and couldn't feel my limbs. I ran and laid down on my bedroom floor and still felt like I was going to throw up everywhere. OH brought me a bucket and water. Laid there for 20 minutes, feeling like garbage and eventually took a nap when my toddler took hers.

I still feel a little off but not like I have to throw up or anything like that. I'm borderline anemic but always have been and never felt like this before. Nor did my OB see any need to start supplements. My BP has always been on the low side of normal as well. I eventually went and checked my BP at the drug store and it was normal (125/78), took some prenatals & iron supplements but still feel icky and have another headache. I've felt nauseous on and off ever since. I posted about it on my local mom group on FB and everyone said it sounded like preeclampsia but since my BP is normal, I highly doubt it. It was just so weird and I'm not a fan of it at all. Still debating whether or not to call my OB.

https://i1033.photobucket.com/albums/a411/birdsthatsing/BabyNumber3/30w-2.png


Comparison of 29w (left) and 30w (right)... Don't really notice any change
https://i1033.photobucket.com/albums/a411/birdsthatsing/BabyNumber3/29and30w.png

Comparison of 10w, 20w & 30w
https://i1033.photobucket.com/albums/a411/birdsthatsing/BabyNumber3/10-20-30w.jpg


----------



## morganwhite7

Waves- Love the belly pics! & I have the same faint feeling problem but have had an EKG (for my heart palpitations) and been told I don't need supplements or anything either. I can't stand for long or I feel faint, was the same way last time too, I don't get it. Oh and I checked our your blog and I am ttly trying that chicken n' dumplins recipe! Looks super cheap and easy, and is DH's favorite so thanks so much!! I'll tell you how it goes lol. Oh and be careful if you've got snow too today, I slipped and pulled a belly muscle this morning (didn't crash but it def pulled something) lol.

Girls I just cannot believe how fast time has flown. How is Cass 9 weeks and Waves 30?! Nikki is getting ready to pop! I mean I just can't believe that Jaxon was born less than 3 mos from now, and Marley could very well come at the same time. He was only 3 weeks early, and my mom said all 3 of us came a month early.. I just feel like WOW.. wait, hold up.. Am I really ready for this? Like I wanted to get to the next month so bad these last few, so I'd have a belly.. but now that it's here and itching to death from all the stretching, I just want to slow it down! I can't believe I have to plan my shower soon.. And soon after pack my hospital bag. After this appt my bi-weekly appts start.. Just holy moly I didn't realize how fast time would fly while I'm working and taking care of things.. so many things to do now that we're married and living away from family (and help). Before I know it, it'll be Valentine's day. Then only 2 months to go, omg. Lol okay I'll shut up now, I just can't believe she's growing so fast and I have so much mental preparation to do.. 2 days until Viability Day. Thank the Lord!! :cloud9:


----------



## goldstns

As I mentioned before, car seat is in. We also have that mirror so we can see her without turning around when driving. I keep looking in the mirror and find myself smiling thinking how I can't wait to look in it and see her!


----------



## morganwhite7

Amanda will you re-post your blog link? I can't find it when Googling (13bythirty?) and want to send aaron that recipe to make me tomorrow lol.


----------



## wavescrash

morganwhite7 said:


> Waves- Love the belly pics! & I have the same faint feeling problem but have had an EKG (for my heart palpitations) and been told I don't need supplements or anything either. I can't stand for long or I feel faint, was the same way last time too, I don't get it. Oh and I checked our your blog and I am ttly trying that chicken n' dumplins recipe! Looks super cheap and easy, and is DH's favorite so thanks so much!! I'll tell you how it goes lol. Oh and be careful if you've got snow too today, I slipped and pulled a belly muscle this morning (didn't crash but it def pulled something) lol.
> 
> Girls I just cannot believe how fast time has flown. How is Cass 9 weeks and Waves 30?! Nikki is getting ready to pop! I mean I just can't believe that Jaxon was born less than 3 mos from now, and Marley could very well come at the same time. He was only 3 weeks early, and my mom said all 3 of us came a month early.. I just feel like WOW.. wait, hold up.. Am I really ready for this? Like I wanted to get to the next month so bad these last few, so I'd have a belly.. but now that it's here and itching to death from all the stretching, I just want to slow it down! I can't believe I have to plan my shower soon.. And soon after pack my hospital bag. After this appt my bi-weekly appts start.. Just holy moly I didn't realize how fast time would fly while I'm working and taking care of things.. so many things to do now that we're married and living away from family (and help). Before I know it, it'll be Valentine's day. Then only 2 months to go, omg. Lol okay I'll shut up now, I just can't believe she's growing so fast and I have so much mental preparation to do.. 2 days until Viability Day. Thank the Lord!! :cloud9:

Good luck with the recipe. It's super easy and tastes so yummy. I can't believe you're already getting to bi-weekly appointments. I'm still 4 weeks between mine lol. I go back at 32 weeks and imagine I'll start my bi-weekly ones after that. If not, I'm going to probably murder the whole OB practice for being so terrible (even though they were great with my last pregnancy lol.)

I'm totally not prepared for this baby at all. I thought it'd be no big deal until I'm getting so much closer and I'm really freaking out. I don't think I'm going to be able to handle 2 under 2 (even though Hannah turns 2 a month later lol.) Hannah gets into everything so if Leah's cluster feeding, how am I supposed to keep Hannah from destroying everything in sight while OH is at work? No sleep because of a newborn is one thing because you have the option to sleep when baby sleeps but not if you have a toddler on a schedule that only naps 1-2 hours a day lol. I'm preparing to lose all sanity by slowly losing it as Leah's birth approaches.

I have absolutely nothing here for her. I have SOME clothes but the rest are at my mom's to be washed because of all the stains on them from Hannah spitting up as a baby. I tried finding new things at Salvation Army the other day and found a single NB-sized onesie. Everything else was too big or too expensive (I'm cheap when I shop there lol) or the wrong season in the sizes I needed.

I still need to register with the hospital. Contact my insurance company about the breast pump. Plan this stupid baby shower that nobody is going to attend. Wait for our tax returns so I can buy everything else we need still. Diapers, wipes (fortunately I'll always have those on hand because of Hannah lol), everything. EVERYTHING.

Okay... well before I freak out anymore, I'll just end this here lol.




morganwhite7 said:


> Amanda will you re-post your blog link? I can't find it when Googling (13bythirty?) and want to send aaron that recipe to make me tomorrow lol.

No problem :) www.threebythirty.com


----------



## HWPG

13 by thirty!???!! haha, i think *thats* a typo ;)


----------



## wavescrash

HWPG said:


> 13 by thirty!???!! haha, i think *thats* a typo ;)

LOL! I'd better be dead if that were the case ;)


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Do you ladies think it's a bad a idea to start stocking up on diapers and wipes early? I was going to start getting them now as I see them on sale and my mom was like "Well, what if you end up not liking them!?" How different are different brand diapers? Not trying to sound like a smarty pants, but I really don't know! I want to get a little stockpile going for essential things now but my mom always makes me second guess myself!


----------



## goldstns

CantHrdlyWait said:


> Do you ladies think it's a bad a idea to start stocking up on diapers and wipes early? I was going to start getting them now as I see them on sale and my mom was like "Well, what if you end up not liking them!?" How different are different brand diapers? Not trying to sound like a smarty pants, but I really don't know! I want to get a little stockpile going for essential things now but my mom always makes me second guess myself!

not a bad idea. But I would agree with mom, buy a bunch of different brands and different sizes. I'd also say buy smaller packs then huge packs because babies can be allergic to brands. My girlfriends baby would get a bad rash with pampers, so she does huggies. So I agree, with mom. For our shower we did a raffle, if u brought diapers you were put into a raffle. Therefore we got lots of different brands and sizes of diapers to start us off. I was also advised to only buy one box of NB diapers cuz they grow our of them fast...like in less then a week they are in size 1. Hope that helps.

oh also, only open one brand of the lest amount, so if baby is allergic you can return the other boxes.


----------



## Disneybaby26

Britt- no clue! Lol

Waves-love the bump pics!

Morgan- I'm so on your level today! Had my monthly appt this morning! Fundal height is perfect, 9.5lbs gained so far, got my paperwork for my GD test and then we start every two weeks appts! She said at my next appt shell book me all the way through delivery...whoa!! Have to call tonight and schedule baby class and hospital tour. Shower is all set for March 9th...my head is spinning! SOOO exciting!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Thanks Nikki! That's a good idea! I just wanted to get some stuff over the next 6 months so we didn't have to worry about it as soon as the baby was born. haha.


----------



## wavescrash

CantHrdlyWait said:


> Do you ladies think it's a bad a idea to start stocking up on diapers and wipes early? I was going to start getting them now as I see them on sale and my mom was like "Well, what if you end up not liking them!?" How different are different brand diapers? Not trying to sound like a smarty pants, but I really don't know! I want to get a little stockpile going for essential things now but my mom always makes me second guess myself!

I agree with what others have said about this. I personally love Pampers Swaddlers and the Target Up & Up brand. My daughter had a reaction Huggies and Luvs leaked really bad for us but we have no complaints with the Swaddlers or Target ones. Target ones are ridiculously cheaper than Pampers/Huggies anyway :)



Disneybaby26 said:


> Waves-love the bump pics!

Thanks dear :)


----------



## morganwhite7

Bahahaha LOL preggo brain um yes maybe that's why I couldn't find it!!! Haha I have no clue what I was thinking! But okay I've got it now.. lol thanks. 

Kara- So exciting!!! My MW gave me my lemon-lime glucose drink to keep in the fridge til the 16th....... I have to see it every time I open the door lol SO not looking forward to it, but at least I don't have to sit there for an hour. So exciting though for you! I think we'll do our shower late March, Jaxon's was going to be April 7th but now round 2 I feel like that's pushing it a bit late.. Maybe something around his birthday, so that day can be a double celebration and I can spend it with loved ones and not being sad! 

We have 250 newborn Pampers w/ the cord cutouts from Jaxon, and on my registry I put 2 150 ct. packs of size 1&2 Pampers Baby Dry (I've read they're good for night time, so they aren't waking up due to a soggy bottom). But I also have a 5 diaper BumGenius starter pack and some other organic cloth diapers that looked comfy on there.. Oh and cloth diaper liners, for solids so you don't have to soak and scrape. I've done so much frickin research so I hope they work out for us.. But I plan to have lots of 1&2 size disposables just in case. Gma bought us a pack of 700 wipes and my mom bought 15 packs of sensitive wipes and a warmer, so think we're good there. I swear I can barely think of anything I really NEED as of now, that's a pretty good feeling. Now to get mentally prepared.. lol.


----------



## jury3

Britt-I agree with what Nikki said. I think it's ok to stock up, but keep receipts maybe. I don't think it hurts to have a stock pile though. My MIL has bought a few boxes of diapers at Goodwill, so you girls should check that out too! 

If you girls haven't looked at Goodwill for baby things, you should definitely check it out. We have found brand new outfits for a dollar and like I said, MIL found boxes of diapers for cheap too. 

I can't believe you girls are doing bi-weekly appointments. I am scheduled for every 4 weeks until April, then it's every week. I'm considered high-risk, so I don't know why I don't get them more often. The only difference is my doc always does 4 weeks, even with singletons but she doesn't do u/s every time...she will with me though. 

Waves-I would call the ob just to be sure. Better to be on the safe side...My friend was completely freaked out when she was pregnant. Her daughter turned 2 in Feb and second daughter was born in April. I know it was hard for her for the first few months. I think she had some baby blues too, she ended up taking some medicine to help. Sorry, I know that's not a good story lol It did get much better for her though. Will your mom help you or anyone else? Can your mom take Hannah for some of the time to make sure you can get some sleep? I'm not gonna lie, I'm pretty scared about having 2 newborns...I will have Ryann for 2 weeks, my mom for a week or two and then my MIL lives nearby so she'll be around if I need her. 

I can't believe how quickly time is passing either. I wanted to badly to speed up this pregnancy, but now that it's getting close I need it to slow down! Our baby shower is a week from Saturday, so I'm excited about that. Since I'll be going on maternity leave that will give me time to get some things done. I'm scared of how uncomfortable I'm getting though...I know that's going to slow me down a lot. Plus there is no telling when these babies will come! I'm only 80 something days away form the average twin birth (35 weeks)! 

I forgot to post this weeks pics...I think my belly looks lower than last week and sticks out a little more. That would be the reason for it feeling so much heavier all of a sudden!


----------



## RobertRedford

Julie, I can't believe how quickly time is going past! You're already 22 weeks...crraaazzzy! I can't wait to meet your twins!


----------



## Ingodshand

OMG I am going to just throw my phone! I keep writing responses on it and it will not let me post!

Julie- Your bump is so cute and it looks like you dropped? Is it too early since you are having twins? You look a lot lower and I bet you are feeling a lot pressure down there. 

Rachel- Have you had any swelling? I had preeclampsia with my daughter and never had any of the symptoms you talked about. I think the swelling and a headache that will not go away even with tylenol and caffeine are two definite signs. I would tell the doctor what happened if for nothing else to put your mind at ease!

I want to buy some diapers, wipes, etc before Evan gets here too. We should let each other know if you see any good deals or coupons out there!

I feel so far behind this pregnancy too! My soon to be nursery is a complete mess. We have tons of clothes from my sisters but none are washed and put away. I was planning on getting the dresser out of Alyssa's room to put into Evan's nursery but she told me the dresser is HERS and he can not have it...So now to find a new dresser!

I kind of feel like an idiot today. I was having some uncomfortable cramping and contractions for the past few days so I called the doctor and they had me come in. I guess contractions normally start between 26-30 weeks for a second pregnancy and is completely normal. My cervix is high and closed tight. The doctor was so nice and I do feel better but still felt like duh you should have known!


----------



## morganwhite7

Sarah- Lol I hate when that happens to me on the phone, I'll write a novel and lose it 3 times and just give up and go to bed hahaha. :dohh:

Love the belly Julie! I just CAN'T imagine how that feels.. does yours itch like crazy too?! I keep my cocoa/shea in my purse for when I need to re-apply, it's awful and I've only got one in there! 

Our OB does bi-weekly visits after you complete your glucose test and are into the 3rd trimester. I also need ultrasounds to make sure she's growing properly bc I guess the bleeding could cause IUGR, even though she seems to be doing fine n' dandy. So I think I will have one more monthly after this one (25w on the 16th) so the next is at 29w and then 31, 33, 35 and then they start weekly from there! I also am setting up my birthing plan at the appt after this month (at 29w) since I am trying for VBAC.. they're having a doctor and MW meet with me to discuss options. 

My DEMANDS: 
-Delay cord clamping 
-NO forceps (after reading that AWFUL article on FB! No forceps for this girl, no way!) 
-No meds until *I* say so
-I want to be able to be moving around at all times, using gravity/on all fours etc.
-Breastfeed immediately
-No paci/bottle
-APGAR evaluation on my chest and I think that is all ;) 

Oh other than if I say "so and so" needs to leave.. they BETTER go bc I will not stand for people overstaying their welcome while I'm trying to give BIRTH lol.. I hope this is peaceful and goes as planned. I'd like it to be a somewhat enjoyable/memorable experience. No drama, no stress. FX'd lol.


----------



## HWPG

someone asked me this weekend about my birth plan, and i said, "i plan on going into labor, then going to the hospital, then having a healthy baby come out of me". i'm sure i'll have more opinions further down the line, but right now, i'm going with the "no plan, plan".


----------



## Disneybaby26

Julie, you look fantastic!!! :)


----------



## jury3

Thanks girls! I just can't believe how quickly it grows. Pretty soon I'm not going to be able to roll over or walk lol I called my doc today and she wants me to come in so she can document my changes before she approves maternity leave. So I have an apt on Wed. Now I just need to decide if I'm going to work 1 more week or 2...I just can't wait to be away from that dreadful place and at home thinking, planning and preparing for the babies!

Sarah-I don't know if I've actually dropped or not..it definitely looks lower. Besides my belly feeling really heavy up front, nothing feels different. Olivia's head has been down low basically in my vagina for a while. Grayson was head down at the last ultrasound too. I hope it's nothing to worry about...too early for labor preparation!!! I'll ask at my apt next week.
Do not feel like an idiot! It's always better to ask and make sure. Plus, there are lots of pregnant women who call their docs all the time, they are used to it! lol I basically managed an ultrasound every 2 weeks in my first trimester bc I would call about everything lol We haven't been to l&d yet, but I've considered it a few times. I'm sure it will happen at some point.

Morgan-My belly actually hasn't really itched at all! I have a few stretch marks, but don't really get itching. Sometimes it hurts where the stretch marks are, like the skin is being ripped...which it basically is lol I lotion once or twice a day with my aveeno I've always used.
Sounds like a good birth plan! I need to sit down and go through mine. I've discussed several things with my doc but I want it down on paper. I am very well prepared for whatever happens...I could end up in an emergency c-section, but I would like to labor naturally. I hate not knowing what will happen, but as long as I get healthy babies out of it I don't care! lol Sounds like we want many of the same things...

Thanks Kara! My mom keeps telling me I look like I've lost weight even though my belly has gotten bigger. I'm pretty sure I have since I've gained less than a pound this whole time...I haven't had a lot of swelling yet, so I hope it stays that way!


----------



## wavescrash

jury3 said:


> Waves-I would call the ob just to be sure. Better to be on the safe side...My friend was completely freaked out when she was pregnant. Her daughter turned 2 in Feb and second daughter was born in April. I know it was hard for her for the first few months. I think she had some baby blues too, she ended up taking some medicine to help. Sorry, I know that's not a good story lol It did get much better for her though. Will your mom help you or anyone else? Can your mom take Hannah for some of the time to make sure you can get some sleep? I'm not gonna lie, I'm pretty scared about having 2 newborns...I will have Ryann for 2 weeks, my mom for a week or two and then my MIL lives nearby so she'll be around if I need her.

Cute bump!

I wound up calling and the on-call OB called back. He said next time it happens to go straight to the ER but it was like a drop in my blood sugar. Said it was probably due to eating the cereal but it was Honey Bunches of Oats. Didn't think that would cause a sugar crash lol. Oh well. I've still felt icky (nauseous and headache) all day but that could be my low iron. My cousin said her OB recommended she take her prenatal in the morning and her iron supplement at night so they counter-balance each other so that's what I'm going to do. I probably need to up my water intake drastically (because right now it's at 0.) 

No idea if anyone will be willing/able to help. My mom has a habit of coming by and then saying, "I can't stay long because...." and rattles off some BS excuse about needing to do something at home that she doesn't actually need to do or ever gets around to doing. My sister is in school full-time, works full-time. OH's mom/aunt/grandma live in another state. It'll likely be just me every day lol.



HWPG said:


> someone asked me this weekend about my birth plan, and i said, "i plan on going into labor, then going to the hospital, then having a healthy baby come out of me". i'm sure i'll have more opinions further down the line, but right now, i'm going with the "no plan, plan".

Yep, same here :) No birth plan EVER goes according to plan. These babies have minds of their own and a plan of their own. They make the rules here :)


----------



## wavescrash

Two things ladies...

1. I have a friend who has been on the pill for quite awhile (years and years, I think 8 at least?) and has been off BC for a few months TTC. She's been unsuccessful so far. Using OPKs and charting her cycle. It's pretty regular (I believe she said 28 days.) Anyway, what were some of the things you ladies did while TTC that helped? I know some of you took Robutussin (or another cold med?) to help with CM and all that but I don't recall details. I just wanted to give her a list of things she can do leading up to O or during her 2ww to maybe help her along. Y'all are much more educated in that part than I am. Thanks :)


2. I have a small problem that's my own fault and I'm totally kicking myself for it. I think I figured out a solution but wanted another opinion anyway. My OB's office is a practice made up of about 5-6 doctors and a midwife. I have my OB but I haven't seen her in over 2 months because of needing to reschedule or her not having any openings or being out of the office. Instead I saw a different OB last time and the midwife the time before that. I finally see my OB again on the 17th but that's not soon enough for my predicament.

I'm taking a leave of absence from work. In order to keep my insurance and get paid while on leave (I found out I'd get 50% of my pay up to 6 weeks after a vaginal delivery), have job security for at least 12 weeks, I have to take an LOA under the FMLA. My last day at work was Dec 23 and then on Dec 26, I told them I didn't think I could come in anymore and wanted the number to contact the company that deals with our LOAs. I called them today to request the paperwork but apparently it's done differently than I remember. The lady asked what day my doctor took me off work, what medical reason, how long would I be on leave, what restrictions I had, would I take off longer than the 6 weeks after delivery, etc. I have total anxiety when it comes to talking on the phone and obviously my doctor hasn't officially put me on leave since I haven't even seen her so I panicked and didn't want to say "Well, my doctor doesn't know I'm on leave..." so I just went with it and said my OB took me out of work effective Dec 26 with instructions to stay off my feet.

Apparently they assign me a case worker who mails me a form to sign and a letter to take to my doctor giving permission to release my medical records and I guess they contact my OB themselves... within the next week. My OB is going to be totally caught off-guard because she has no idea about my sciatica or not working or anything like that. So I'm freaking out that she's going to deny it all (rightfully so) and they'll deny my LOA and I'll be screwed. So yeah... messed up big time there.

Anyway I was thinking that tomorrow I should just call the office and leave a message saying I needed to stop working but that I needed to make it an official LOA so I didn't lose my insurance while I was out of work and when I called they said they would be contacting my doctor so I didn't want her to be caught off-guard when they did. And mention something about not knowing if I should wait until my appt on the 17th to talk to her or if I need to talk to her sooner because they'll likely be contacting her sometime next week.

So... what do y'all think I should do?


----------



## goldstns

Got my glitter phone cases...love them! So I decided my gift to myself when I lose weight after Alia is new cowgirl clothing. I love the new show rodeo cowgirls on a&e.


----------



## jury3

I would call and let them know that you are wanting to stop working. Make sure they know how much you've been suffering and how painful it's been. That way they are prepared before anyone contacts them. I called my doc today to tell her I wanted to be off work now, she asked that I come in next week so she can document everything. Definitely call so they won't be caught off guard though. Tell them you've been off since Dec 26th bc it's been so painful.
I'm not sure how I should go about mine either...My doc knows, so I don't know if I should go ahead and start filing paperwork and let my work know or not. I want them to find someone to take my place in the next week or two that I am working, that's the only reason I'm working at all...well plus a little extra money. I don't know if I should tell them that my doc wants me to stop working on a certain date or what. I'm a little nervous for how my boss will react. My goal is to get as much done as I can next week, get some things ready for a sub, and maybe even pack some of my things bc I do not want to go back there.


----------



## Disneybaby26

I agree with Julie, Waves. I'd call ASAP and makes sure they really know how you're feeling!

Does anyone else's kicks "hurt" sometimes? For the last 4 days sometimes when Makayla kicks it sends like a shooting pain down my vag? Cervix? I dunno, but yowza!!


----------



## morganwhite7

Sciatic nerve pain Kara! I got it so bad once I was in my 3rd tri w/ Jaxon to where I couldn't bend over AT ALL.. Esp to shave my legs in the shower lol, hubby did it for me for 2 months! They also kick straight down, like on your pelvic floor/butthole like Julie said lol, which feels so strange. Marley curls up way down low for me too and puts pressure on all those nerves and I've found that if you get on all fours and rock her towards your upper half and use your hands to coax her, she'll move. Lol obviously this is only an option at home. Sometimes I'm at work (I sit in a chair all day) and she's soooo low and I just wanna do the downward dog position but can't lol. It's great though for when they get bigger and it's harder for them to move around.

She's boppin all around my belly this morning. I love it :cloud9:


----------



## morganwhite7

Hey I think Sonia knows the gender btw! SONIA!?!? \\:D/:?::-k


----------



## Disneybaby26

I def have the sciatic pain when I walk sometimes but this is just like when I'm laying, I think she must be directly kicking my cervix, I haven't felt anything in my bum!! Lol thank goodness!! :)

I think you're right about that!! Sonia, what time is your appt, you better update us lady!! :)


----------



## Ingodshand

Amanda- So glad you called the doctor! I have been drinking water like crazy to try and keep the bh at bay. I can only drink it really cold though or it kind of grosses me out. Hopefully the other doctors at your clinic can attest to your pain and you get everything figured out! The only thing I can say that may have helped me is that I started taking baby aspirin once a day and totally stopped caffeine. Not sure that either did much but at least it was something!

Julie- I am sure it is nothing to worry about but I can&#8217;t imagine how you must be feeling with two of them down there! The doctor was so nice yesterday and I don&#8217;t even know what contractions are supposed to feel like since I barely went into labor with my first. Since it is basically the first time I called them this entire time that it is okay&#61514;

Kara- YES I have gotten the type of pain you are describing. We were in the grocery store last week and it literally felt like Evan was trying to kick his way out! So painful and all I could do was hunch over the cart. It happened about 5 or 6 times and I am surprised no one stopped to see if I was okay! I also get the sciatica pain but this was very different.

Sonia- So excited for you!!!


----------



## morganwhite7

Oh yes I guess ik what you're talking about, kicked in the cervix. I was just telling hubby the other day about that, felt like she was literally stepping straight down like "let me out"!! I don't feel much from the outside, I assume bc of the anterior placenta, but lots of kicks to my bladder and pelvic floor/cvx. 

Sarah- Yay for 3rd tri!!! So exciting, he'll be here so soon. Any shower plans yet?

I posted in MotoX Babes on FB so that Sonia would see. Sarah if you'd like me to add you to that secret group, too, I can. It's just us girls there and you can stalk our pics and see what we're like IRL too ;) Just PM me your FB link if you'd like so I can add you!


----------



## Disneybaby26

Good thinking, Morgan! I get nervous about posting in there, I always think I'm gonna end up posting on someone's wall instead!! Lol

Rachel- I'm so so sorry to hear about your poor kitty :( I have a kitty with feline lymphoma when I was little. It's really hard to see our fur babies in pain. Hugs xx


----------



## Disneybaby26

I have a "snowday" today, which NEVER happens in my line of work. We just got lucky bc a few people offered to stay in a hotel nearby work and take care of things today. I HAVEN'T SAT DOWN. I de-Christmased the house, now dusting and vacuuming and organizing! Damn you nesting!!!


----------



## goldstns

Disney- how awesome! Where do you live and what do you do again?


----------



## morganwhite7

I am so excited to "nest" tomorrow too, as strange as that sounds. Hubby is working all weekend (I don't feel bad lol he had 3 days off this week while I worked!) and I'll have a lot of time to myself.. to return a few items and get some much needed cleaning done! I am so upset though, I was hammering a nail into the wall and knocked down our tree and all the bulbs fell off.. and the only one that broke was Jaxon's :/ I'm so glad I got a picture of it and ik it's just a bulb but I was so sad. And hubby too. So I guess we'll order two more, one for him and Marley, for next year.

I am also making Waves' chicken n' dumplins in the slow cooker tonight.. excited for that :)

And I'm so sorry Rachel.. I hope he isn't in too much pain. I don't even know what I'll do when it's our pups time to go.. They are so much more than animals.. They've been our babies before we had the chance to make human ones. I can't imagine.. sending hugs :hugs:

And ik you don't want to think about it.. but a few years down the road you could think about buying baby Ellie a kitten of her own!! That would be a little girl's dream come true.. for her 2nd birthday or something. And you could enjoy a new kitty too!


----------



## Disneybaby26

:) it's definitely nice to be getting my "weekend" chores done on a Friday! I live in Milford, CT. We got about 9 inches of snow last night. Hubbs has been out plowing since 2am, then straight to his normal job, then back out plowing! Stew in the crockpot for my hard worker!

I'm a diagnostic geneticist supervisor. I work with prenatal diagnostics (amnios, cvs, and miscarriage samples), oncology diagnostics (bone marrow) and constitutional diagnostics (blood). Love my job very much, it's demanding but extremely rewarding!


----------



## Disneybaby26

Oh Morgan, I'm so sorry about Jaxons ornament!! :( Why do things always happen that way, like it had to be one?! Such a bummer.


----------



## morganwhite7

That is SO COOL Kara! Sounds like you've got a hard-working man too :)

I know I was like REALLY...... :nope: He was upset for a sec too (bc I am such a klutz) but we agreed that it's just an ornament and that we'd live lol. I'm glad I got it on Instagram though for memories. 
Lol Me+Hammers= No good!! :haha:


----------



## Ingodshand

morganwhite7 said:


> Oh yes I guess ik what you're talking about, kicked in the cervix. I was just telling hubby the other day about that, felt like she was literally stepping straight down like "let me out"!! I don't feel much from the outside, I assume bc of the anterior placenta, but lots of kicks to my bladder and pelvic floor/cvx.
> 
> Sarah- Yay for 3rd tri!!! So exciting, he'll be here so soon. Any shower plans yet?
> 
> I posted in MotoX Babes on FB so that Sonia would see. Sarah if you'd like me to add you to that secret group, too, I can. It's just us girls there and you can stalk our pics and see what we're like IRL too ;) Just PM me your FB link if you'd like so I can add you!

Yes! Would love to join the group. I will PM you. I can not believe that am in the 3rd trimester! The 2nd flew by and now I am counting down! My sister mentioned throwing me a shower the end of February. So exciting!


----------



## wavescrash

Disneybaby26 said:


> I have a "snowday" today, which NEVER happens in my line of work. We just got lucky bc a few people offered to stay in a hotel nearby work and take care of things today. I HAVEN'T SAT DOWN. I de-Christmased the house, now dusting and vacuuming and organizing! Damn you nesting!!!

So jealous. I have never had the whole "nesting" thing happen. I have things I *want* to do but I'm always so totally drained of energy and motivation that things don't get done.



Disneybaby26 said:


> I live in Milford, CT.

I've been to Milford :) I lived in Ansonia, Ellington & East Windsor for a short period of time and had a friend that lived in Milford.


----------



## Ingodshand

Disneybaby26 said:


> :) it's definitely nice to be getting my "weekend" chores done on a Friday! I live in Milford, CT. We got about 9 inches of snow last night. Hubbs has been out plowing since 2am, then straight to his normal job, then back out plowing! Stew in the crockpot for my hard worker!
> 
> I'm a diagnostic geneticist supervisor. I work with prenatal diagnostics (amnios, cvs, and miscarriage samples), oncology diagnostics (bone marrow) and constitutional diagnostics (blood). Love my job very much, it's demanding but extremely rewarding!

Kara- I used to live in Brookfield CT! I love CT but it is too cold for us!


----------



## Disneybaby26

That funny waves! I work in Shelton, so right next to Ansonia!

Sarah- too cold for me too!! Before we bought our house I really pushed for a southern state. We had a sister lab in Orlando, Fl. But we knew we wanted kids pretty quick and nearly every single family member we have is in Milford (DH and I went to high school together) so it just wasn't really feasible! Turned out that our FL lab ended up closing and I got a supervisory promotion so it would be crazy for us to leave. We always have our countdown going though..."twenty years until year round sun" ;)


----------



## wavescrash

Disneybaby26 said:


> That funny waves! I work in Shelton, so right next to Ansonia!

Hahah I spent MUCH time in Shelton as well. My ex, who I was living with out there was in a band that practiced in Shelton and we were always there either for practice or just hanging out with friends :)

My friend that lives there recently (well a few months ago) was hit by a car and lost part of his leg. From what I heard it was big local news, so maybe you heard about that lol.


----------



## Disneybaby26

wavescrash said:


> Disneybaby26 said:
> 
> 
> That funny waves! I work in Shelton, so right next to Ansonia!
> 
> Hahah I spent MUCH time in Shelton as well. My ex, who I was living with out there was in a band that practiced in Shelton and we were always there either for practice or just hanging out with friends :)
> 
> My friend that lives there recently (well a few months ago) was hit by a car and lost part of his leg. From what I heard it was big local news, so maybe you heard about that lol.Click to expand...

Holy crap!! Nope, didn't hear that one!!


----------



## wavescrash

Disneybaby26 said:


> wavescrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disneybaby26 said:
> 
> 
> That funny waves! I work in Shelton, so right next to Ansonia!
> 
> Hahah I spent MUCH time in Shelton as well. My ex, who I was living with out there was in a band that practiced in Shelton and we were always there either for practice or just hanging out with friends :)
> 
> My friend that lives there recently (well a few months ago) was hit by a car and lost part of his leg. From what I heard it was big local news, so maybe you heard about that lol.Click to expand...
> 
> Holy crap!! Nope, didn't hear that one!!Click to expand...

I heard it was a big story locally but obviously not living there I have no idea lol. I just googled it and apparently it was last January and I'm totally off on my time/dates lol. And they say he lives in Wilton but totally lives in Shelton. Oh well, no big deal.

Anyway... I've been to Shelton many times. There was a little diner there that I loved, just forget the name of it.


And for the few of you who offered advice re: my doctor/LOA, I called and left a message for my doctor and her nurse. Unfortunately my phone started totally spazzing out mid-call (I swear there's something in the latest iPhone update that makes the phones act up so you have to upgrade your phone to the newest one) so I think the receptionist hates me now lol. Oh well, hopefully my OB is understanding and I hear back soon-ish. I'm having mini panic attacks over my LOA possibly being denied, losing my insurance and not receiving STD & LTD lol. So uh... fingers crossed.


----------



## Disneybaby26

Nikki- I just saw the name thing in the other thread, that I forgot to subscribe to!! Haha!! Of course I don't mind!!! :) I love the name obviouslyyyy!!

I'm not really like that about name things-like our boy name is Jason "Jayce" and I had told my cousin that an he was all like we love Jayce, that's our boy name...and now acts like its a race to have a boy (they just had a little girl). Little does he know...if they have a boy and name him Jayce, and I have a boy after-ill still be naming him Jason and calling him Jayce. Lol too many people, not enough names for everyone's to be different! Doesn't bother me personally! :)


----------



## Disneybaby26

This totally reminded me that when you look up our registry on buy buy baby, there is another Kara Hyatt in Texas...and she registered for a little boy, named Jayce. LOL! Weird.


----------



## HWPG

Around when do you make a registry? I feel ours is going to be pretty sparse - but do you guys know if there is a way to make a registry where people can check stuff if hey bought it but not from where I listed it? I mean, say we want a swing, but someone has a swing they will give us. Is there a registry where they can take the swing off the list themselves because they're going to give us one, but not buy one?


----------



## Disneybaby26

Hmmmm- I've never heard of anything like that Mirolee...what about like an amazon registry/wish list type thing? So people can see what you want? I just don't know how you'd know if people got you something so that you don't get duplicates without people tellin you the day they buy "hey, I got that".

If you're going to do one, you'd just have to make sure it's done before the shower invites go out. If no shower, I'd say done at least three months before the babe is due!

Why no registry? Maybe you could spread word of mouth that you'd just like gift cards if people are wanting to get the baby something? I think people really like buying baby stuff though and you've worked so hard for this! Let people spoil you and the baby if they'd like!! :)


----------



## wavescrash

To answer the first part of your question, I suggest making it within 3 months of your baby shower or due date. It's so tempting to make it early (I'm guilty of it as well) but working at Target/in retail, I see so many people trying to buy off of a baby registry but can't find half of the items because they've already gone clearance and sold out or we no longer carry it. At least at Target we cycle through seasons very, very fast so if you make your registry too early... half the items you want won't be carried by the time people start shopping for you. From experience and seeing people buying off registries all the time, everyone waits until the weekend of the baby shower to do their purchasing so, super last minute... you want to wait long enough to make sure your items will still be carried by the store.

Regarding the second question, I don't think so but I could be wrong.


----------



## pdxmom

Hey Ladies....just home from the app...went on for much longer than expected but alls well and we r team :pink: .....obviouslyy so so excited and grateful...all measurements were gud...due date is moved to 06/03/14....soo yyaaaayyyy!!! :cloud9:


----------



## Cowgirl07

Yay!! Congrats!


----------



## wavescrash

YAY YAY YAY congrats <3


----------



## morganwhite7

Yay Sonia!!! I updated it for you! Any name ideas?!?! :)


----------



## Disneybaby26

Yessssss Sonia- another gorgeous little lady for the group!! SO SO SO happy and excited for you!!! :)


----------



## HWPG

Congrats Sonia!


----------



## Ingodshand

Congrats Sonia!! What great news!!


----------



## goldstns

congrats Sonia!!


----------



## pdxmom

morganwhite7 said:


> Yay Sonia!!! I updated it for you! Any name ideas?!?! :)

Thanks ladies...we love the name Sara right now...but its not decided on....stil lots to think ...but at least we can get this process going now :happydance:


----------



## Ingodshand

I love that name:winkwink:


----------



## HWPG

I'll def have a registry, I just know that most things will come from ppl who have stuff they want to pass on- swings, bath tubs, walkers, clothes, etc. I already have a dresser and crib. We want a high end stroller. Of course we'll need stuff like baby soap and the booger sucker thing and the mirror like nicki was talking about. Meh , I'll let my sister worry about it. People can coordinate with her on what they are giving. I've got MONTHS to go, i guess I'm just excited...!!


----------



## goldstns

mirolee- i know it sucks but you can return the new items if someone give you a hand down of the same thing.


----------



## HWPG

That's a good idea!


----------



## Disneybaby26

^that works too!! Lol


----------



## clynn11

EEEEEK SONIA!!! So so so exciting!!!!

I seriously can't believe how many baby girls are in this thread!!! Making me feel i'm gonna have a boy just statistic wise lol. So exciting!!!


----------



## asmcsm

Yay! Congrats Sonia! There are a lot of baby girls in this thread but then in my June Sunflowers thread there's been more boys than girls so who knows!


----------



## asmcsm

Hey Morgan, can you change my due date to June 12th?


----------



## Cowgirl07

Ashlee-Your scan will be here soon!!


----------



## asmcsm

Cowgirl07 said:


> Ashlee-Your scan will be here soon!!

I know, I can't wait! 10 days to go!


----------



## jury3

Kara-I get kicked in the cervix a lot! It has hurt a few times, sends a kind of shooting pain through my vag...not fun! lol Like Morgan's little Marley, Olivia is very low and I'm pretty sure Grayson is on top of her a little. The two of them get to wiggling down there and it gives me the weirdest feelings...pressure, stretching, vag kicks, butthole kicks...the craziest is when Olivia kicks/hits me in my vag and at the same time she kicks/hits me at the top of my stomach too. It's like a full body jump lol Weirdest feeling!

Morgan-Sorry about Jaxon's ornament :( You are right, it's just an object but it still sucks when you break something sentimental and there's nothing you can do about it. I hate that! 

Waves-I hope your doc calls back soon. I've already talked to my doc and I'm still freaking out too lol I'm looking forward to being off work, but at the same time I'm afraid something will go wrong with my STD or LTD...like it won't go through or something. Even if it does go through I'm still a little stressed about finances. I'm stressed about telling my boss (which my friends suggested I wait until the day before I take leave to tell her bc they know what a b she is and know she'll find some way to make my life hell before I leave). So, I totally feel you! 

Mirolee-Surely there is some type of registry out there like that...I may have to do some research! You'd think there was something. However, I agree with the other girls, you can take back what you are given. There are some things we didn't register for bc we know we are getting them. There are also some things we double registered for (same thing at Target and at Babies R Us) and plan to take back if we get double and use the money for something else.

For all you ladies, if you are registering at Babies R Us they have that deal going on. If you start a registry before Jan 31st you get 10% back up to $200 back for items purchased off your registry. You don't have to have everything on the registry b/4 the 31st, you just have to have one started. You literally could register for one thing lol You can also buy things off your own registry and still get money back. 
We put our carseats on there planning to buy them ourselves and someone else already purchased them! Oh well....lol Anyway, good way to get some money back. Here's the link that explains it
https://www.toysrus.com/shop/index....Stripe::RegistryIncentiveLP:RegistryIncentive

Sonia! Yay for a baby girl!!! I totally called that one :) Are you thinking Sara as in Sarah or Sara as in Sah-dah (like Cali on Grey's Anatomy)? Isn't it such a relief to finally know!
One of the couples in our multiples class was preggo w twins and wasn't finding out the sexes! Twins are surprise enough, I couldn't wait to find out with one baby but definitely couldn't wait with two lol

Ashlee-When is your gender scan again?


----------



## asmcsm

OOO that's great to know Julie! I started mine a few days ago :D Though I'm a little limited on what to put on there until we know what we're having lol. My gender scan is on the 13th!!


----------



## Disneybaby26

Julie- I really can't even imagine what two must feel like!! I give you SO much credit woman!!


----------



## goldstns

Ash we both have a big day on the 13!!


----------



## asmcsm

goldstns said:


> Ash we both have a big day on the 13!!

That we do! So exciting!!


----------



## jury3

Ashlee-So exciting!!! Can't wait to find out :) When we started ours I think we only had like 10 items on it lol

Lol Thanks Kara! I'm scared for what it's going to be like in a month or two!

Nikki-Ahhhh double exciting!


----------



## asmcsm

jury3 said:


> Ashlee-So exciting!!! Can't wait to find out :) When we started ours I think we only had like 10 items on it lol
> 
> Lol Thanks Kara! I'm scared for what it's going to be like in a month or two!
> 
> Nikki-Ahhhh double exciting!

I actually already picked a carseat that I want that looks like it will work for a boy or girl lol but other than that I have basics like washcloths, breast feeding essentials, those sorts of things


----------



## Disneybaby26

Nikki- do you have like a time set for your induction and everything??

Does anyone know how far in advance I can call aetna for my pump?


----------



## clynn11

SO EXCITING!

Omg Nikki I can't believe Alia is going to be here so soon!!!

ASH I cannot freaking wait to find out what you are having!!!


----------



## asmcsm

clynn11 said:


> SO EXCITING!
> 
> Omg Nikki I can't believe Alia is going to be here so soon!!!
> 
> ASH I cannot freaking wait to find out what you are having!!!

You and me both lady! Definitely feeling better now that we picked a boy name lol. You won't be too far behind me for finding out! I just can't wait for everyone else to know you're preggo too, especially since they're always making comments on our FB about "when are you going to have a baby" lol


----------



## goldstns

Yes. I'll show up on Monday the 13th at 8pm. During the evening the soften and dilate the cervix over night and in the am of the 14th they start pitosin and claim I'll most likely have the baby miday the 14th.


----------



## Disneybaby26

So exciting!!! :)


----------



## jury3

Kara-No idea about the pump. I know some companies make you wait until the baby is born (how stupid is that) but some will send it earlier. I would call and see what their policy is. 
I'm thinking about calling my insurance and having them send me the manual pump. We can use it as a back up I guess. Then again, I wonder if twins counts as a medical reason to cover the electric pump...I wonder if it would have to be the pediatrician who did that.


----------



## morganwhite7

Ash- I've gotcha updated :)


----------



## asmcsm

Thanks Morgan

I went to the medela breastfeeding site and they have a thing where you can enter your insurance provider and it will give you links telling you which pumps that your insurance will cover. It looks like mine will cover the double electronic one, which would be awesome.


----------



## asmcsm

Here's a link

https://www.medelabreastfeedingus.com/insurance-pump-lookup


----------



## clynn11

Yaaay it does look like our insurance is gonna cover the double electric! Woot!!

Julie, twins should TOTALLY be a medical reason for one, imo!! Lol


----------



## asmcsm

I FINALLY made a pregnancy journal...the link is in my siggy in the spoiler section. But I don't know how you guys get yours to just show the title cuz mine shows as the url.


----------



## clynn11

haha, I obviously don't know how to do it either cuz mine shows the URL as well ;)


----------



## asmcsm

So my cousin, the one that's pregnant again and used Jaxon for her first son after I told her that was the name that I was planning on using just commented on my bump picture on fb asking what my names are...seriously? As if I'm going to tell you when you already used my name before! I left my family Christmas early last year when she announced that she was using my name so she knows that it pissed me off. Can't believe she really try and ask me again


----------



## wavescrash

I've seriously woken up with a headache every day for the last week. This third trimester is really starting to suck.


----------



## brunettebimbo

asmcsm said:


> I FINALLY made a pregnancy journal...the link is in my siggy in the spoiler section. But I don't know how you guys get yours to just show the title cuz mine shows as the url.

In your signature the link will be written twice. Delete the a second one between the brackets and enter the name of your journal. :)


----------



## Disneybaby26

Thank you girls!! I called Aetna and have to call within two months of delivery to order from their durable medical equipment provider. Looks like ill be getting the medela dual electric as well! Sweet deal!

Julie- I would say twins is absolutely a reason for the double electric to be medically necessary, I'd look into it farther for sure!!


----------



## Ingodshand

Morning! You all have me inspired and I am going to call my insurance as well. I have the medella double pump but it is 4 years old so a new free one would be nice!

Alyssa has a cold so we were up all night with her coughing and a pretty bad fever. She seems perfectly fine now and I am ready for bed! Lazy day it is!

Have you all started nesting? I cleaned out the drawers in my bathroom earlier this week and the hall closet is today. If only I had this drive all the time!!


----------



## Disneybaby26

The nesting is out of control!! I have to clean and organize everything! I went to bed at like 10 last night and woke up at midnight to pee and had to go through a basket of like lotions and diaper rash cream etc in a basket in the nursery!

I like it, everything nice and tidy! Haha!


----------



## wavescrash

No nesting for me. I am so zapped of energy. All the freaking time. This poor kid is gonna get here and I'll be lucky if I have a bed to put her in at night.


----------



## Disneybaby26

Best Preggo snack I've made so far!

Drain 1 can chick peas, coat with a little olive oil and your favorite seasonings (I did garlic infused olive oil, salt, and cayenne pepper). Spread onto a baking sheet and roast at 450 for 15 mins, shake baking sheet around and roast for an additional 15. They're crunchy and yummy, low cal, and fullllll of protein and fiber!! :)


----------



## Ingodshand

Yum! Might have to try it!


----------



## goldstns

Just wanted to say morning!! ( and see my ticker)


----------



## jury3

I don't know that nesting has actually kicked in, but I am really wanting to make sure our entire house is clean before babies get here. This week will be all about getting things wrapped up at work and then after that it's all about cleaning and babies!

Ashlee-Thanks for posting that. Nothing comes up at all for my provider...My work pays for all of my insurance, but the insurance kind of sucks. Luckily a friend is giving/selling us her medela electric pump, so we will have that if nothing else.

Waves-Have you told your doc about the headaches? They can be a sign of preeclampsia.... I'm sure you already know all this, but I posted a link with signs and symptoms of preeclampsia just so you can double check. I know you said you were really nauseous and dizzy the other day too and that can be a sign as well. I just want to make sure you are taking care of yourself!

https://www.preeclampsia.org/health-information/signs-and-symptoms

Nikki-Lol I do the same thing! I'm sure it's even more exciting now that your countdown is getting so close!


----------



## asmcsm

Single digits Nikki! Woohoo so exciting!!

No problem Julie, sucks your insurance doesn't cover much but pretty nice that your friend is going to give/sell you her electric pump


----------



## jury3

Can I just say again that I am so glad I'm getting ready to take maternity leave...lol It seems like a lot of twin pregnancies either end up on bed rest or have the babies starting anytime around 30 weeks and after. For me, that is Feb 24th. So, I'll have the next month and a half to really get things together before that time comes (hopefully, if everything keeps going ok). 
I have 85 days until the average twin birth (35 weeks/March 31st)
I have 113 days until my doc will start pushing me for induction/c-section (39 weeks/April 28th)
It's amazing how quickly it goes!

Oh, and our baby shower is a week from right now!


----------



## morganwhite7

Holy moly Nikki.. 97%!!! I can't wait to see her precious face! You've got to keep us updated on any labor signs etc! :)

My insurance doesn't come up on the Medela website either, I'll have to call and see what they cover! 

Julie- I can't believe your shower is in a week, so exciting! And to be done working.. Ik it's stressful but will be such a relief for you physically.. And for those babies, too! 

Waves- I used your recipe last night and we all loved it!!! Best chicken and dumplings ever, DH said better than Cracker Barrel so I was flattered :)

Here's my 9 hours til V-Day bump!!! Bought this dress at TJMaxx this morning when I went to return some things.. I just hope it fits by my shower or I'll just have to buy another ;) Also found a darlinggg DKNY sweatsuit for Marley, and at $4.50, I just couldn't say no!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.8 KB
Views: 19


----------



## wavescrash

Julie - my bp is still on the low end of normal so I'm not worried about preeclampsia. They said the other day was likely due to my blood sugar crashing :/ my glucose results came back marked "low" at 112 but everyone I talked to said that's totally normal and nothing to worry about either. No idea about the headaches though because I've started taking a prenatal again, started taking iron and incorporating healthier food into my diet and I have no energy and a headache every day. Ugh.


----------



## frsttimemama

Morgan, so cute!!


----------



## Disneybaby26

Morgan- that dress is beyond adorable!! Brand?? I've been looking for something for my shower and I'm like if the models look like whales, I'm really in trouble!! Lol yay for Vday!!

Waves- it could be a "withdrawal" from crap if you've been eying better (less carbs/sugar/caffeine etc). Hang in there and drink lots of water!


----------



## wavescrash

morganwhite7 said:


> Waves- I used your recipe last night and we all loved it!!! Best chicken and dumplings ever, DH said better than Cracker Barrel so I was flattered :)

Oh yay. Glad you guys liked em :) My sister always asks me to make it. Said it doesn't turn out right when she tries lol. I love that recipe. It's so simple and at least for me, the chicken is so tender.



Disneybaby26 said:


> Morgan- that dress is beyond adorable!! Brand?? I've been looking for something for my shower and I'm like if the models look like whales, I'm really in trouble!! Lol yay for Vday!!
> 
> Waves- it could be a "withdrawal" from crap if you've been eying better (less carbs/sugar/caffeine etc). Hang in there and drink lots of water!

I gotta find something to wear for my maternity shoot next month, speaking of clothes :(

I've not really eliminated the crappy stuff, just added healthier things into it, so who knows. I've cut down on soda but not eliminated it but I guess I can drink more to see if that helps lol.


----------



## goldstns

Morgan- too cute!!! I took my last photo...now I just need to post it via the computer, not phone.

waves- 112 is completely normal. You want your sugars between 70-130.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Morgan. That is adorable I love it and wish I could wear something like that.


----------



## clynn11

Morgan you look BEAUTIFUL!!! Love your bump <3 <3

Nikki- Holy shit I can't believe you're in single digits hun!! AHHHHH wasn't it just yesterday we were all in the TTC forum bitching about how it would never happen for us?! So amazing how far we've all come in such little time. Love it! <3


----------



## goldstns

I should put a work count down too... I think my last day will be Wed.


----------



## asmcsm

Morgan that dress is adorbs! I look awful in high-low dresses :?


----------



## goldstns

Water may have just broke. No contractions...headed to l&d


----------



## clynn11

Omg nikki!!!!!!!!!! Eeeek keep us updated if you can!!!!! Soooo freaking exciting!!!!


----------



## asmcsm

Woohoo Nikki! Keep us updated lady!


----------



## wavescrash

Oh goodness Nikki. Good luck! I had a slow leak with Hannah that got me admitted and started on Pitocin but when I went to L&D the nurse insisted it wasn't my waters but increased discharge as that's normal during the end of pregnancy.

Either way, if you're ready... I hope this is it for you :)


----------



## goldstns

Its true. Admitted... We will b meeting Alia soon!!!


----------



## wavescrash

Awwww how exciting! Congrats mama! Wishing you an easy labor and delivery. Try to keep us updated please! Can't wait to see pictures and read all about it!

PS - When it comes time to push, push like you're pooping lol. I wish I'd known that for my first delivery. Made the second one *so* much easier doing it that way.


----------



## goldstns

No pain. Dh went to car to get our bags. 4cm, 70% thinned, -1 position


----------



## wavescrash

Waters broken and already 4cm is a good sign. Hope that means it won't be too long of a labor for you!!


----------



## clynn11

Omg thats awesome no pain at 4cm!! My friend was over the top and got the epidural asap cuz she was in so much painn. So flippin exciting I cant wait to see her beautiful face. Wishing you a fast and easy delivery!!


----------



## pdxmom

Wow Nikki soo excited..praying for u to do well n bring lil healthy Alia into this beautiful world...all the best hun


----------



## morganwhite7

Yay Nikki!!! Praying for you too! I can't wait to see her pretty face! So exciting :)


----------



## Ingodshand

What great news to wake up to! Good luck Nikki! Cannot wait to see a pic!!


----------



## Disneybaby26

Gooooo, Nikki, goooooo!!! :) so exciting mama!! Wishing you the best delivery possible, I can't wait to see her pretty face!!! :)


----------



## Cowgirl07

Awesome news nikki! Good luck.


----------



## jury3

Nikki!!!! I was so excited to wake up and read this! Good luck! I hope everything goes smoothly and everyone is happy and healthy :) Cant' wait to see pics!
Guess you don't need that work countdown! lol
Just curious, what was your water breaking like? Did you get the gush?


----------



## asmcsm

I'm so excited for you Nikki! She's going to be here soon! 


AFM, I have had super stuffy/runny nose since yesterday afternoon which was completely miserable on top of morning sickness then after I blew my nose this morning got a bloody nose from both nostrils. So not fun.


----------



## frsttimemama

Yayyyy Nikki!! :) So exciting. It's the most amazing feeling in the world! 

Ashlee, hope you feel better soon!


----------



## wavescrash

I'm hoping no update from Nikki means she's had Alia and is busy snuggling her to pieces :)


In other news, sleep during the third trimester is a total joke. I couldn't get tired enough to lay in bed until 2:45 am and then I couldn't get comfortable (had to pee a million times, Leah was having a dance party, SPD, the whole nine yards) to save my life and of course I was anxiously awaiting updates from Nikki. It was nearly 3:30 before I passed out but Hannah was tossing and turning in _her_ sleep and I kept waking up to the baby monitor. Before I knew it, she was awake and it was going on 9:30am. And thennnnnnnnn she's been a tantrum-throwing rugrat all morning which only makes me feel more exhausted lol.

Since I couldn't fall asleep last night I was looking up baby shower game ideas because I don't want the same ol' boring/cheesy games. I found 4 that I'm excited about. And then I was trying to look up winter maternity fashion so I could gather some ideas for what to wear for our maternity shoot next month. I tried looking for clothes online (newlook & Old Navy) but they were either too expensive or nothing was in my size (seriously, there are no size 4's on NewLook for anything I like...) and found _nothing_ which was depressing but fortunately, I think I realized I had a few pieces in my closet that will work out well. Just gotta try them on together and then find clothes for OH (he has like nothing in his wardrobe at all...) and outfits for the girls that match mine. And then I decided I need to get OH to agree to let me get a haircut before then. I literally can't do anything with my hair the way it is now (getting bangs was a stupid idea.) I want to go back to when I had a bob cut. Everyone loved it more then and it was so easy to deal with.
 



Attached Files:







32.jpg
File size: 68.9 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Cowgirl07

Love the picture of you guys so cute. After my holiday of feeling sorry for my self I am going to buy some fabric and boxes today and hopefully get some more blankets out for you ladies.


----------



## frsttimemama

Amanda, that haircut is cute! That's a great picture of you both. :) I hope you get better sleep tonight. I remember 3rd tri sleep.. or lack thereof! Ugh! What about the recliner or couch?


----------



## Ingodshand

You guys look great! I hear ya about the not sleeping and the peeing. Omg the peeing..I go through a roll of tp a day. Been trying to take a nap in the afternoon but that stops tomorrow when I get back to work.


----------



## wavescrash

frsttimemama said:


> Amanda, that haircut is cute! That's a great picture of you both. :) I hope you get better sleep tonight. I remember 3rd tri sleep.. or lack thereof! Ugh! What about the recliner or couch?

Thanks :) I hope so too lol.

I remember complaining about pregnancy-induced insomnia my last pregnancy but apparently forgot just how bad it really was to be dealing with it lol. No recliner here unfortunately. I could sleep on the couch but it's really no more comfortable than the bed :/

Oh well... only a few (well... a little more than a few) more weeks of it to go and then I get to sleep on my belly again. That should make up for the interrupted sleep from a newborn lol.


----------



## frsttimemama

I can't really sleep on my belly to this day. I know it sounds crazy.. it just seems too weird.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Nikki!!! So exciting! Can't wait to see little Alia's face! =]

Ashlee- I've had the same sinus stuff. Been slowing my nose and it's all blood. It sucks.

I've missed so much! Trying to find out what Sonia is having but I must have not gone far enough back in the thread!! Back I go!

16 weeks today for me!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Aww! Congrats Sonia on the girl!! That's great!! Sorry i'm so far behind. I haven't been on in a few days.


----------



## morganwhite7

Happy V-Day tooooo meeeee! :cloud9:

(6, 12, 18, 20, 22, & 24 weeks!)

Nikki- I hope you're doing alright.. Can't wait to see the little miss! :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 54.4 KB
Views: 15


----------



## Cowgirl07

Happy V day Morgan!


----------



## Ingodshand

Happy V day!! Looking great lady!


----------



## pdxmom

Yaay happy v day Morgan...waiting so patiently for mine


----------



## pdxmom

Whilst I'm so happy I'm having a girl I'm kinda disappointment bcos the u/s tech told me I have an anterior placenta...soo bad I was waiting to feel baby girl for so long...I can however feel flutters a lot of times but can't wait to get get kicked


----------



## asmcsm

Happy V-Day Morgan!

At least you're feeling flutters Sonia! I haven't felt anything yet :? It's driving me nuts cuz I want to so bad.


----------



## morganwhite7

Once you break 20 weeks it'll become regular.. I think by 22w it became an everyday routine that she was bopping all around and keeping me from sleeping. Don't worry girls, you're almost there! And Sonia I have an anterior placenta too, so I don't feel much from the very front but that doesn't mean she's not stomping on my cervix and kicking everywhere else all day! ;) just give her a week or so!

Oh an P.S. sometimes I think she curls up into a tiny ball bc my tummy gets flatter up top and huge down low and it feels like she's burrowed into my pelvis and it killllls. Just wanted to see if anyone else experiences this..? Crazy acrobat babies.


----------



## Ingodshand

Hey Sonia I have an anterior placenta too and starting seeing him kick around 23 or 24 weeks I felt kicks just like my first and now he has a party all night long! I also felt really low kicks starting around 18 weeks. You are almost there!!


----------



## clynn11

Yay for flutters Sonia! She'll be kicking ya in no time!!

Ash, you're gonna feel him/her soon!! I know it!

Morgan, HAPPY V-DAY!! So exciting!

Nikki I am on pins and needles for you I am so excited to see baby Alia's beautiful face! Keeping everything crossed that everything is going smoothly!


----------



## pdxmom

Thanks for the reassurance girls...I am thankful I can feel the flutters tho...next milestone v day...commmmoooon time move already...also we've kinda decided on a baby shower date...either 15th mar or 22nd march...hmm not too far off is it


----------



## TTCaWee1

Hi girls. Sorry I've been mia. I've been in a dark place the last few days. I feel like I've already lost my little buddy and he's not even gone yet. He's had a good day today which I am grateful for bc yesterday we made the decision to go today and put him to sleep. I have cried hysterically since Thursday and yesterday was the worst, watching him suffer. Well I went to the vet at about 5 pm yesterday and got him some kitty morphine and when I got home he was eating and purring. He's been really good since so we just couldn't do it. I'm hoping it lasts and he can go in peace instead of while suffering. I've had him for almost 9 years since he was 5 weeks old and this is just breaking my heart. Anyways, I have stressed myself to the point that now I'm sick - I feel horrible. My chest is on fire, I'm short of breath, chills, sore throat....I'm calling in tomorrow bc I feel so bad. 

You all inspired me to make chicken and dumplings so that's what is on the stove. I have my own recipe that I use though. Today marks 26 weeks. Work baby shower on the 15th, Michigan shower on 2/8 and my SC shower on 2/28. Hope this girl gets spoiled! 

Congrats Sonia on the baby girl! I have an AP as well but it's low so I got lucky and started feeling her at 16.5 weeks. 

Morgan - happy v day. And yes, Ellie settles down in my pelvis too and punches my bladder and rectum. We looked at her the other day and she's head down with her face crammed into the back of my uterus. I couldn't see her face bc of her position but got to see her little feet and long legs. And her healthy heart. Oh and she's still a girl and proud of it!

I think you ladies were talking about LOA a few days ago, my work made me fill out my fmla paperwork and the dr office did their portion based on my due date + 12 weeks off, and did DHs for due date + 3 weeks. They said they'll just adjust the date if needed and my work said if I get sick or anything between now and my due date, I'm protected under my fmla and I can use my sick leave. If you other ladies haven't done it yet, I would soon. 

As far as the pump and insurance, mine covers the pump in style backpack or tote. I haven't called yet but I wonder if it's 100% or partial? I have a pump in style that someone gave me but I wouldn't mind a new one if it's free!

Sorry if I missed anyone. 

Oh wait! Yay Nikki! Can't wait to see Alia!


----------



## frsttimemama

Morgan, happy Vday! :) You look wonderful! :)

To those of you with anterior placentas, I had one, too. I felt a lot of movement up toward my ribs and on both sides. I didn't start feeing anything "regular" until probably 21-22 weeks. It was just every now and again, mostly flutters. Don't worry, it will come. :)

Rachel, I'm SO sorry about your kitty. :( Your pet becomes part of the family for sure. Thinking of you!


----------



## MrsAmk

Happy V day Morgan! What brand is that freaking adorable dress??


----------



## goldstns

Sry can't figure out how to post pic from phone...
Alia is here happy and healthy 7lbs 7 oz 20" at 1254pm MST. Tired but in love!\l


----------



## wavescrash

YAYYYY <3 Congrats mama. What a great birth weight. Can't wait to see pictures. Hope you guys are recovering well :)


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

yay!!! So happy for you!!! Can't wait to see a picture!


----------



## TTCaWee1

Congrats Nikki!! Can't wait to see her! Does she have a lot of hair?


----------



## Cowgirl07

Congrats nikki can't wait to see pictures


----------



## Disneybaby26

Awe, Nikki!! So so happy for you, congrats!! Cannot wait to see her! Speedy recovery momma, I can't wait to hear about the delivery too!!


----------



## pdxmom

Awesome news....congratulations Nikki...so so happy for u...kisses to your precious lil one :)


----------



## pdxmom

Rachel I'm sorry abt your cat...feel better Hun..hugs


----------



## Ingodshand

Congratulations Nikki!! Enjoy the snuggle time with your little miracle!


----------



## frsttimemama

I know I already said it in the other thread, but yayy Nikki! Congrats! :) Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## asmcsm

Congrats Nikki! So so happy for you!! Can't wait to hear all about her and the delivery!


----------



## clynn11

Eeeeeek so so so happy for you Nikki! I know you're on :cloud9: right now! Cannot wait to see her gorgeous face and to hear your birth story!! <3


----------



## brunettebimbo

Congrats Nikki.


----------



## clynn11

Britt- when are you finding out gender??


----------



## HWPG

Ditto everything everyone has said Nikki. Can't wait for a picture!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

clynn11 said:


> Britt- when are you finding out gender??

I am not sure yet!! I have my 16 week appointment this friday, so after that I should know when we are doing the next scan! I can't freaking wait!


----------



## RobertRedford

CONGRATS NIKKI! I am sooo excited to see pics of the little miss! How exciting. Huge amounts of love to you, DH, and Alia! I cant wait to hear your birth story, too!

Rachel, sorry that you're feeling down. hugs! Yay for baby shower though.

HI to everyone else!

Cassidy, when are you announcing?

Ashlee, when is your gender scan again? Thanks for the update on Nikki/Alia yesterday :)


----------



## jury3

Congrats Nikki!!! Can't wait to see pics and hear all about it :)

Rachel-I'm so sorry about your cat. My childhood pet died a few years ago...I was a mess for days. We were struggling with putting her down but she ended up dieing another way...DW also had to put her dog down a few years ago from cancer. I know exactly how hard it can be. Hang in there :hugs:

Well we got a snow day today and they already called a snow day for tomorrow too! I'm so relieved. I have the worst anxiety about going back to work even though it was only for a week...now my 5 days are down to 3! And I had a doc apt on wed to discuss it but was able to move it to today since I don't work and people had cancelled. Plus DW's work closed today too so now she can go with me. Yay!
On a side note, I was in the shower for no more than 2 min when I got dizzy and nauseous. I thought I was going to pass out and had to sit down in the shower. Not fun!


----------



## TTCaWee1

Omg I am so sick. I feel like this baby is going to fly out when I cough or sneeze lol. My belly button pops out more when I cough lol. 
I got a package in the mail today from DHs mom. A big tree decal for the nursery and lots of clothes.


----------



## asmcsm

RobertRedford said:


> CONGRATS NIKKI! I am sooo excited to see pics of the little miss! How exciting. Huge amounts of love to you, DH, and Alia! I cant wait to hear your birth story, too!
> 
> Rachel, sorry that you're feeling down. hugs! Yay for baby shower though.
> 
> HI to everyone else!
> 
> Cassidy, when are you announcing?
> 
> Ashlee, when is your gender scan again? Thanks for the update on Nikki/Alia yesterday :)

My appointment is in one week :D


----------



## RobertRedford

asmcsm said:


> RobertRedford said:
> 
> 
> CONGRATS NIKKI! I am sooo excited to see pics of the little miss! How exciting. Huge amounts of love to you, DH, and Alia! I cant wait to hear your birth story, too!
> 
> Rachel, sorry that you're feeling down. hugs! Yay for baby shower though.
> 
> HI to everyone else!
> 
> Cassidy, when are you announcing?
> 
> Ashlee, when is your gender scan again? Thanks for the update on Nikki/Alia yesterday :)
> 
> My appointment is in one week :DClick to expand...

 I know all of this info is in your ticker, but I can't see tickers on my work computer for some reason. So, excuse the annoying questions. 

I am so excited!!! I can't wait to hear what you're having!


----------



## Ingodshand

Uh oh, hope you feel better Julie. Maybe the shower was too hot?


----------



## asmcsm

No worries lol. I'm excited that I can say it's only a week away! lol I can't wait!


----------



## Ingodshand

TTCaWee1 said:


> Omg I am so sick. I feel like this baby is going to fly out when I cough or sneeze lol. My belly button pops out more when I cough lol.
> I got a package in the mail today from DHs mom. A big tree decal for the nursery and lots of clothes.

Oh no that stinks! My dd has been sick all weekend and I feel like I am coming down with it. 

Send a picture!! Sounds really cool!


----------



## TTCaWee1

Yeah I will once we get it on the wall. Which won't be any time soon. My nesting sense is kicking in but I have noooooo motivation if that makes any sense. Ugh maybe when I feel better 

Julie - I get dizzy and palpitations in the shower all the time. I think it's from it being hot which causes vasodilation.


----------



## Disneybaby26

I've been nauseas on and off the past three days...reallllly hoping the MS isn't going to come back for third tri...

Feel better Rachel!!

Julie- that's awesome about work being cancelled! How did the doctors appt go??


----------



## asmcsm

Ugh, I hope you don't get it again Kara! It's never gone away for me yet...17.5 weeks and still waiting!

So in this thread we have way more girls than boys but in my due date thread we have 9 boys so far and only 3 girls lol


----------



## wavescrash

TTCaWee1 said:


> My nesting sense is kicking in but I have noooooo motivation if that makes any sense. Ugh maybe when I feel better

If it makes you feel any better (or maybe it'll make you feel worse? lol) I'm going on 31 weeks and _still_ have absolutely no motivation. This baby's going to be born and likely we'll have nothing ready at the rate I'm going lol.


----------



## clynn11

In my August due date thread we have 3 sets of twins and one possible set of triplets (3 sacs, 1 hb during the first early scan). And only about a quarter of first scans have even been done! I find it insane lol.


----------



## HWPG

cass, thats cause so many of them are outside the US - i'm surprised how laid back they are over there! 2 weeks til my next scan, woot!


----------



## asmcsm

clynn11 said:


> In my August due date thread we have 3 sets of twins and one possible set of triplets (3 sacs, 1 hb during the first early scan). And only about a quarter of first scans have even been done! I find it insane lol.

Holy crap! Were they all using clomid or doing IVF or some just naturally inclined to multiples?


----------



## jury3

Sarah and Rachel-I guess it could be from the warmth of the shower, but I really don't take very hot showers...Not sure. My doc just told me to make sure I'm eating and drinking before I shower (which I did today). I told DW I might need to invest in one of those shower chairs!

Kara-Thanks for asking! Doc apt went well. I pulled out my list of ailments when she came in and she goes "You don't have to convince me, if you say you're ready then you're ready." Made me feel so much better! Since I'm having bh everyday, she sounded like it was probably a good idea anyway. I had her use the doppler to listen to the hbs bc I feel a lot of movement on left and not so much on right. They were both good. I think they really disliked the doppler though bc they started moving and kicking like crazy. Pretty sure Grayson did a flip at one point lol I go back next week for our u/s and will meet with doc again.


----------



## HWPG

one girl took femara (same as me!), one was ivf twins, and i'm not sure about the others yet. it's funny, though, because i feel like a lot of women jump to "is it twins?" pretty quickly (i did!): my hpt is so dark, is it twins? i'm already popping out, is it twins? i feel SO sick, is it twins? and we have 3 sets in the thread, so now everyone who hasnt had a scan yet is really twinning it up!
2 weeks til my 12 week scan! i've been slowly leaking the news to 1 person at a time.... omg, dont tell OH, he'll freak out! cant wait til we can be out of the closet ;) but EVERYONE so far has responded excitedly (except his American mom, b***). and today i was working with this girl who had so many question for me, by far the most interested, and it was really neat to see what doors these conversations start: after asking me a bunch of questions, it turns out she had a miscarriage in july, among other women troubles. then i was able to tell her about my chemical. so it really enabled us to connect on a totally different level, and that is awesome. (obv infertility is not, miscarriage is not, but connecting is).


----------



## TTCaWee1

Lol Julie I am going to find one of those handle bars for the shower. I have a big garden tub and my short stumpy legs + basketball in my belly = accident waiting to happen lol. It's a process to shave the nether region too lol but I am determined not to let it go. I need a mirror and a handlebar...then I think I'll be set lol.


----------



## Disneybaby26

That made me lol Rachel, oh the joys of being a woman!!

Julie- I'm SO happy your doctor was super understanding and attentive, I think that is so important! When do you think your last day will be? I think this is the best possible choice for you, little twins and bitch boss considered!! :)

Mirolee-that connection is very special and really helps to heal mind/body even after dark times have passed and we're feeling better. It's always comforting and important to be reminded that everyone's fighting their own battle and more often then not, no one knows. Glad you found someone to be there for and have that reciprocated!


----------



## clynn11

One set is Femara twins, one IVF twins. I believe the third set is natural, and the set of triplets is natural as well (although twins run throughout her family a lot). I think it's crazy and awesome, but am thankful I only have one in there ;) Lol. I think two would be so overwhelming (no offense Julie, I know you got this ;) ) Kevin would probably have a heart attack if there were two and i'd be left as a single mother. LOL.


----------



## HWPG

ditto, cass. i actually said to OH 'i'm a little sad there is only one' - he looked at me like i grew a third eye and said, "i'm not!".
(obv, you take what you're dealt, but yes, he's truly relieved). go julie go!


----------



## asmcsm

Wow, that's just so crazy that there are so multiples many due in August. I know what you mean though Cass, Chad would have shit himself if we were expecting twins lmao


----------



## frsttimemama

I read all that and can't remember most of it. Ugh! 

Julie, glad your appt. went well! :) Yay for 3 more days. I got dizzy in the shower too, I thnk Rachel is right about the vasodilation honestly.

I can't imagine having twins. I guess you wrap your head around it and adjust as it happens though. Between the clomid and having them in my family (don't they skip a generation?? My generation didn't have any, but the one before had at least 1, and a supposed 2nd set) I'm nervous about them.. 

Mirolee, glad you found someone to have that connection. It's so nice to have! Those of you ladies who kept it under wraps for 10-12 weeks.. I couldn't do it. We only made it like.. 3 hours. Ha. Given our previous situation, it will probably be the same when we get pregnant again I would bet..

Ashlee, can't wait for your scan! Yay! :) So soon! 

Sorry to those of you who I forgot :(


----------



## jury3

Rachel-lol I know! Mines gotten a bit wild but I'm trying to at least tame it a little! The shower in our bedroom has a small space to get it, it's almost too small for my belly right now. I told DW I would have to shower in our upstairs tub soon. She insists we get some slip pads down first lol between that and the chair, I'm gonna feel old lol

Kara- Thanks! I agree, I'm so thankful for my doc. Fri will be my last day. 
I'm already so anxious about working even though I'm down to 3 days now lol no way I'm putting myself through any more than that! Less chance for my boss to harass me anymore also...I'm not telling her until fri or she'll torture me for 3 days 

Twins was a bit of a shock but we've adjusted to the idea. It's still overwhelming worrying about having what we need and how we will take care of two but we know it'll work out. I really thought DW might have a heart attack when we found out lol she still freaks out sometimes but she's excited more than anything.


----------



## Ingodshand

Well so much for sleeping tonight. Was just leaving the bathroom when I heard this big pop sound. I turned on the light and water was gushing out of the wall. Called for my dh who ran to turn the water off to the house. We used all our totals to clean it up and realized that the pipe that carries the water had broken completely off. So at least corn water and not sewage. I feel like a big fat cow! About two months ago I cracked the toilet seat and now this.. Ugh!!! Plus no water for a nice shower in the am.. Could just cry:shrug:


----------



## frsttimemama

Oh how terrible!! I hope it gets fixed quickly.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

it's so cold here today that our shower isn't working. Oddly enough the kitchen sink and toilet are working though. Not looking forward to leaving for work.. It's -20 outside. UGHHH.


----------



## frsttimemama

We have left water on in all of our sinks and all of the cabinets open to help keep warmer under there. It's -11 here this morning with a windchill of -29. Boo. Hope your shower starts working soon! Not being able to shower is the worst! I haven't had to go out in the temps other than to walk the dog because we haven't been plowed out yet.. this is the 3rd day. Love snow days, BUT I really really REALLY need to go to work! Be safe out there!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Oh no Sara. 
Cold here too. I hate it 
Ashlee I can't wait until your scan.


----------



## Ingodshand

Our schools actually had a two hour delay here because of the cold and we live in NC! Cannot imagine what you all are going through! Still cannot find a plumber to fix our issue so might be sleeping at my parents house tonight. Plus at the doctors for my 28 week apt along with gestational diabetes testing, blood work and a rogaime shot. Needless to say, I am exhausted and really nauseous! 

Just hoping I pass the test!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Ours have been closed the last two days. Which doesn't affect me to much. But I have a few friends that are teachers, so they haven't had much to do the last few weeks.


----------



## jury3

Sarah that's horrible! I hate not having water...I hope you pass your test too!

Our schools are all closed today. Our roads still aren't cleared. I'm sure we'll be back at school tomorrow though.


----------



## wavescrash

Ugh yeah it's like -28 right now and our apartment complex controls the heat. Apparently they've decided to lower the thermostat at the gas companies requests because it's freaking freezing in here. We have our space heater cranked and I'm totally contemplating taking Hannah into a hot shower with me. I planned to take one today anyway lol. I'm just afraid of how cold we'll be once we get out lol.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Stalking for pictures of Miss Alia!!


----------



## jury3

I think pregnancy is making me lactose intolerant. Everytime I have yogurt or milk I feel nauseous afterward. I've been trying to be healthy and I will have greek yogurt in the morning and/or a glass of milk before bed. I'm wondering if that has contributed to the horrible pains I sometimes wake up with at night as well. Anyone else experience any of this?

Here are this week's pics...Not sure how much change there is.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Julie - i'm the opposite! Dairy usually upsets my stomach, but I ate diary queen the other day and never ever had a problem. Usually within minutes, I feel awful. To be honest, I'm not even sure why I ate it. I guess because I really wanted it. LOL.


----------



## jury3

Lol Sounds like a good reason to me! Before pregnancy my stomach would get slightly upset if I had something heavy like frozen custard...I'd get a little gassy and it usually got things moving, but nothing that bothered me much. I'm going to have to start writing down what I eat to see if it correlates with the bad pains. The nausea is a definite though! It's weird what our bodies do...Guess I might need to try soy or almond milk from now on.


----------



## HWPG

i love love love vanilla almond milk. i put that in my morning coffee now (have for ages) instead of cows milk (OH uses 1%).


----------



## Cowgirl07

Emergency cloth diaper Idea! 
https://theecofriendlyfamily.com/2011/04/need-diapers-emergency-or-no-cash-no/


----------



## wavescrash

HWPG said:


> i love love love vanilla almond milk. i put that in my morning coffee now (have for ages) instead of cows milk (OH uses 1%).

Hannah only drinks vanilla almond milk because she can't tolerate dairy still. Supposedly the vanilla has slightly more fat content than the regular lol.


----------



## jury3

I've had soy and almond milk off and on before, but it's usually easier to do regular milk bc that's what my brother, who lives with us, drinks. It's what I grew up with too, so I'm just used to it. Everytime we switch we slowly go back to regular milk lol Guess I need to buckle down!

Katrina-Thanks for sharing! Definitely good to know.


----------



## HWPG

i LOVE cows milk also, and sometimes there's nothing to itch that scratch like a tall glass of milk. (i want one right now). but for the day to day, i've switched. part of the reason i switched (if i'm being honest with y'all): i used to do milk and sugar in my coffee. then i visited my dad one day and he had two front teeth missing. my dads gf was like, "i told you not to put so much sugar in your coffee!" (granted, i feel like that is not really what made the teeth go, but i'm sure it didnt help). the next day, i quit sugar in my coffee. at the same time, i was buying VAM for smoothies. one day i tried it in the coffee and it was just the right amount of sweet and lightening i wanted. done! (ps. i'm a bit chatty today, so apologies for the long winded response to no one's question about why i switched :) )


----------



## clynn11

I love cows milk. I could literally drink a gallon a day if I wanted. Its ridiculous lol.


----------



## morganwhite7

LOL Mirolee, sounds like me always! Haha

I love milk too, we drink Vitamin D and I don't feel guilty alllll ;)

I have a few random thoughts to share as well- for one I am SO excited to go grocery shopping tonight, we haven't had yogurt or fresh fruit all week and it's been killing me. I love the little Yoplaits.. cherry cheesecake, key lime, vanilla.. YUM!! But I feel like such an old lady.. excited to buy yogurt and dinner items lol. 

Also cannot stop perusing the birth stories/announcements forum. I love reading how it went for other ladies (esp VBAC stories :)) and seeing the faces of the precious little newborns! I just CAN'T WAIT! But at the same time, I want to be pregnant forever and it is going by much quicker than I had anticipated.. I know it will be a while before we have another, I just want to peek and see what she looks like and then keep her safe in my belly forever! Haha. BnB stories are way better than watching A Baby Story.. I've DVR'd every episode and they bore me. I'm now addicted to reading positive VBAC stories, I want this so bad!


----------



## goldstns

Don't worry ladies...haven't forgot about you all. Just got home from hospital today, where I have a computer. Getting a few ducks in line on my end and then going to write a long message to you all about the birth, her, me, suggestions/advice..... And pics!! I'll be back soon for that and catch up on you all...hope everyone is great.


----------



## morganwhite7

NIKKI- Plz PM me your name/FB info so we can add you to our secret FB group (it's just us girls) and see pics of her! Of course only if you'd like though :)

Congrats mama I can't wait to hear all about it <3


----------



## pdxmom

Julie ive bcom kinda lactose intolerant during pregnancy as well and caffiene too...i miss my chai....really really miss...i think the lactose is kinda going away now bcos i can have milk in oats..yaayy...and i hate almond milk ( sorry ladies ) oh also i remember u asking my abut the pronunciation on Sara ...its going to b Sah- rah .... still looking for names tho...all we know now is tht we wud really love a name tht begins with s..sorry for suuuchhhh a late reply on tht one :hugs:

ohh ive started looking for baby shower ideas..my frend who wants to throw my shower spoke to oh asking him about dates and stuff and oh was so clear he didnt want to get into trouble with me tht he suggested she include me in the ideas too ( good boy ...heheh ) so ya now the planning is starting and u know wat...before i got preggers i knew exactly wat i would b looking to do but now tht its my time im like a bland slate :shrug: :dohh:

Nikki waiting waiting waiting to read all about it...enjoy your baby hun :kiss:


----------



## asmcsm

I am like Brittany, I was lactose intolerant before getting pregnant so I avoided dairy products most of the time unless I needed to get things moving and stuck to mostly almond milk. Plus I just really get grossed out by drinking a glass of milk. Now that I'm pregnant though, I've found that I'm handling dairy products better than usual.

Nikki-So looking forward to all your news and photos!!


----------



## clynn11

Morgan- If I remember correctly, Nikki doesn't have a FB. 

Nikki- cannot wait to hear the story and see pics!! I am so so happy for you! You must be so relieved to be home and to have her there safe and sound!! :) :) :)

I'm not usually a huge yogurt fan, but Morgan mentioning it has me wanting some pretty bad right now!!! Lol.

I LOVE MY DOPPLER. I was a little hesitant because I know doctors don't recommend them because they 'cause too much worry'. But i've been able to find my babes hb every single time! The first 4 times it took me about 30 minutes to find him/her, last night it took me 5 seconds and it was ticking away at 170-175bpm <3 Gonna try to schedule a private gender ultrasound for Valentine's Day, I will be 16 weeks exactly on that day and it would be a great V-Day present! <3 I think we'll announce on 11+5 after my next doctors appointment.

Hope all of you ladies are doing wonderfully! <3


----------



## wavescrash

So OH started that new job that pays $13/hr but we were under the assumption he'd be getting like 30 hours a week so it sounded great compared to his last job. Turns out he's only getting 18 hours a week for the next few weeks and isn't even scheduled for anything the last week of January.

He doesn't seem to think it'll be a problem with bills/money and I'm freaking out. If my leave of absence doesn't get approved I'll probably return to work and somehow figure out how to deal with the whole "not being able to walk" problem that put me on a leave in the first place.

Super stressed and ridiculously nauseous today. Ugh.


----------



## jury3

Nikki-I cannot wait to hear everything and see pics! Take your time to rest and get acclimated to being home with her :)

Waves-I can't even imagine how stressful that must be. Try not to worry though, you guys will get it figured out. I'm very nervous that my STD won't go through for some reason. Also very nervous about how my boss will react when I tell her. I only have 3 days left, but I'm so freaking nervous about it...


----------



## wavescrash

Thanks Julie... at least your doctor is on board with you medically going on leave and is aware of it lol ;) I left the message for my OB on Friday and haven't heard back yet. I don't know if I'm going to hear back or she'll just tell Hewitt (the company that will be processing my LOA) whatever they need to hear. The receptionist asked what reason I stopped working and my last day of work, which is what Hewitt asked as well (only they asked when my doctor signed me off work and for what reason lol) so I'm hoping the receptionist took that info to give to my OB so she knows what to tell the company when they call her? I don't know.

But then I wonder if my OB was even in the office today because of the weather/cold so maybe that's why I didn't hear anything? I don't want to bother them over something like this because it's my fault for it happening the way it is, you know? I don't see my OB again until the 17th... I feel like it's been a million years since my last appointment.


----------



## jury3

Lol...true. I would try calling everyday if I were you. My doc was there yesterday and our temps and roads were bad, surely your doc came in. I am so glad my doc is on board, I just need to get my paperwork going so I can get paid! Even with doc approval it's still nerve wracking lol They already knew you were having the spd and stuff, right? Surely they'll back you up on that.

Many of our schools are calling off for tomorrow...really hoping ours calls off another day too! I could really use another day off. Not only do I have stuff to get done for work before leaving, but we have a few family and friends staying with us for the baby shower this weekend so I have some cleaning to do!


----------



## wavescrash

Yeah, last time I saw my OB we discussed the SPD pain and she prescribed me Vicodin for the pain. My next appointment was with a midwife in the office as my OB wasn't in the office that week or something and I talked to the midwife about it but she didn't prescribe or offer anything. She suggested a maternity girdle but that's about it. And then my most recent appointment was with another OB in the office who never even asked how I was feeling, followed up on my issues from the previous 2 appointments (the midwife asked if I was still having the pain, first thing when she walked into the room) or even let me ask any questions. I hadn't seen _my_ OB in over 2 months now, which is before the sciatica started kicking in real bad and the SPD got worse.

She initially said if I needed her to sign something for less hours at work or sitting down, she would so I just hope she'd agree to signing me off work entirely lol.


----------



## jury3

Well, at least it's on record that you've complained about it more than once. That's got to count for something. It's not your fault you haven't seen her in so long...

I don't even know how to go about telling my work that my last day will be this Friday. An email to my principal and my witch boss is ok, right? I know I don't really have to tell my boss anything except when my last day is. I'm assuming I need to email someone at our central office in HR and tell them. I guess I should probably call about that at some point...Anyway, just thinking out loud lol


----------



## wavescrash

I hope it counts for something lol. I guess we'll see :)

As for your work, I'm honestly not sure. I told my HR I wanted to stop working and they gave me a number to call (Hewitt, that company I mentioned) and they deal with everything. Send me paperwork to turn into my doctor and send back to them. Once they make a decision, they contact my store for me.

I'd probably call HR (whomever/wherever that may be) and ask what the process is. An email to your principal/boss couldn't hurt either, I'd imagine. Good luck lol.


----------



## jury3

I'm assuming I call my FMLA person since they will be the person my doc sends paperwork too. My std isn't through my employer, so they should be a separate thing. I think I will just tell my boss that starting Monday I will be on leave covered under FMLA per doctor's orders and let them know I've got sub plans ready for the next week. I'm seriously just so scared of my boss and what she will say. I feel like she will do everything she can to try and torture me before I'm officially out and probably even after...


----------



## HWPG

julie, do not let her have this power over you. once you leave, she can do nothing to you. even the three days you have left, just count them down. even in hours if you have to. like when you workout, and you countdown the 30 minutes. i just say "i can do anything for 2 more minutes". 
i can do this; 3 days. 
i can do this; 2 days.
i can do this; 1 day. 8 hours. 6 hours. 3 hours. 0 hours.
cut off the dragon head. she has no power over you.


----------



## wavescrash

I second the advice above :)

I guess I'm lucky that all my benefits are through that Hewitt company. I didn't even sign up for disability benefits, just realized it was being taken out of my check one day but I'm grateful for it now lol (assuming everything gets approved of course.)


----------



## jury3

Uh, I know...I hate that I let someone else cause me this kind of anxiety! She's just such a horrible woman! I wish our school would just hurry up and cancel so I only have to count down 2 days lol I'll just be glad when it's over and done.


----------



## wavescrash

Just had to share a big "yay" moment after my earlier money stress post - the other day as Salvation Army we were in line and saw a nursing pillow for $5.99 in great condition. Didn't think twice, just grabbed it. Got home and realized it's a My Brest Friend Twins Plus pillow meant for breastfeeding twins or for plus-size women to use. I contemplated just using it anyway but I'd much rather have a Boppy since this thing is rather large as it's intended for use with twins anyway. Decided to put it up for sale on a local selling group on FB. They sell in store or online for like $78 & I decided to sell it for $45. Someone totally just messaged me saying they want it. So we basically are making $40 off of it, thank goodness. Now I just gotta hope someone gets a Boppy for my baby shower lol.


----------



## wavescrash

I know how you feel Julie, to some extent at least. At Target we have tons of bosses. It was basically me (brand merchandising team member) --> Team Leader (my immediate boss) --> Executive Team Leader (both mine and the TL's big boss) --> Store Team Leader (the store's manager.)

My sister was Team Lead over me until 2 months ago when they moved her to a different department and her replacement was nice. I've worked with her for years, she was just in a different area of the store. But our ETL (exec team lead) is a bitch... if you will. I hate her with a passion and she's a horrible boss in general. She cared more about making friends with girls younger than her (and she was 1-2 years younger than me...) and not actually running her departments. Anyway, I was terrified to tell her I needed to go on leave so the day I called off work and the day I decided to initiate my LOA, I called work at like 6am and my ETL answered the call. I panicked and asked to talk to another ETL that I knew was at the store lol. I've had to go into Target a couple times to go shopping since then and I've seen my direct ETL a few times and she always gives me this look that I feel says, "I hate you for bailing last minute & not even having the balls to tell me" lol. She always says "hi" and it sounds so fake. Whenever I see her when I'm there, I try walking away before she can spot me even though I have nothing to worry about now that I'm done with work lol.


----------



## goldstns

Ok I'm hoping to sit down and write it all out...assuming shell stay sleeping until her next feeding in a half hr. So stay tuned. 

morgan- id love to be on your fb page, but I am not on fb anymore since it was so hard for me to be on it when we were first ttc and reading all those pregnancy post....u all know that feeling we all had...so I cancelled fb back then. Sry!!


----------



## wavescrash

Ooh can't wait :) Hope you guys are settling in well at home!


----------



## jury3

Waves-That's an awesome score! I would love to find one of those for $5! I think a friend has one that is going to either give it to me or sell it to me though. It's amazing what you can find at places like that though...

Nikki-Can't wait!!!


----------



## wavescrash

jury3 said:


> Waves-That's an awesome score! I would love to find one of those for $5! I think a friend has one that is going to either give it to me or sell it to me though. It's amazing what you can find at places like that though...

It really is crazy what you can find at stores like that. We've snagged so many random little things over the last 2 years from there that I absolutely love. Heck, almost all of Hannah's book collection is from Salvation Army. I'm addicted to that place lol.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Julie - I've had a boss before that gave me that kind of anxiety. It sucks so much. Luckily you only have a few more days! 

I've decided now that I'm feeling better, i'm going to join the gym. I was running 4-5 times a week before I got pregnant and I've not done ONE single physical activity since my marathon. I sold my treadmill at the house to make room for the baby room and it's WAY too cold outside to be walking. I am so excited. I may also use the elliptical and stationary bike (should be safe as long as i'm not going crazy, right?) I'm going tonight to sign up. Only $10 a month.


----------



## morganwhite7

Morning Ladies! Just have to say that every morning when I get to work I soooo look forward to crossing off yet another day on my desk calendar. Almost down to 100 days til she's here.. Time is flying! :)

Britt- Ooh Planet Fitness by any chance? We have one right down the road that's also $10 a month.. plus a spa, pool, sauna, and massages included! I could def use this. But good luck! I've felt so guilty about exercise the last week too.. I need to do SOMETHING.. got brand new 5lb weights and they've just been sitting there collecting dust. 

Nikki- I don't blame you! Can't wait to hear how it went and see her precious face!!

Here's a link to this AWESOME bottle set for anyone who may need them. So that you don't have to hold bottle for baby! (*AHEM* JULIE! ;)) I thought this was a great idea esp when you need to get things done around the house, if you aren't exclusively breastfeeding. My step sister just bought one for her little girl who is 3 months and can use it just fine. Can't believe I've never heard of these, they seem so handy!

https://www.buybuybaby.com/store/product/podee-reg-hands-free-2-pack-baby-bottle-system/1016523216
 



Attached Files:







Podeesthebeach1.jpg
File size: 34.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Yep Morgan! Planet fitness! I know this sounds terrible vain of me, but I just don't want to gain a bunch of weight. I don't want to use pregnancy as an excuse to eat whatever I want. I already have self esteem and body image problems and It will only be worse if I gain 50 lbs. So i'm trying to stay on top of it now by starting to exercise. The only thing I worry about it how much MORE hungry I will be. I already wake up in the middle of the night because the hunger is so bad. LOL


----------



## RobertRedford

Morgan, I belong to planet fitness and love it. Such a great gym for how inexpensive it is, I pay $12/month, no contract :)


----------



## Disneybaby26

Morgan- did you ever post the brand of that dress?? I'm like a little obsessed with it ;)


----------



## morganwhite7

Haha thanks! So many people have asked.. Molly actually just msged me about it! I will check when I get home but you know how TJMaxx is, random designers and whatnot.. but I will deff post as soon as I get home girls! :)

And I think I'm officially sold on the gym idea.. DH needs it too for his knee. He broke lots of bones and should have continued working out after physical therapy.. but since he's been back to work it's hard to find the time. He needs to be able to bend down and teach Marley how to walk and ride a bike! ;) And massages and a spa... hmm sounds fab to me. 

Marley is kicking away today.. anyone else have UBER-ACTIVE babies?? It seems like while I'm sitting at work she does the most madness.. like I feel her feet kick down low to the right and immediately after her head pops out the top left, like I'm a bounce house or something! Lol makes it hard to focus on things when that is happening inside!

P.s. I'm so addicted to perusing the 3rd trimester boards and labor watch lol.. I am so ahead of myself. I made a list of ways to naturally induce labor today (I need to go into spontaneous labor by 40 weeks or no VBAC, they'll do a sweep at 37) for when I hit 36/37 weeks.. oh my lol.


----------



## Disneybaby26

Makayla was nuts for days and now he's calmed down and I only feel her a couple times an hour. I read there's a huge growth spurt between 24 and 26 weeks so she'll probably quiet down for a coupe days, ill gain a couple pounds, and she'll start back up! Lol

Last week I was playing with the kick counter on an app on my phone and it took 9minues to get 10movements. Most people were recording like 30-40 minutes for 10 movements. She's a wild child and I love it!


----------



## jury3

Morgan-Those bottles are kind of hilarious! I wonder how well they work? I'm hoping to exclusively bf for at least a little while, but obviously I'll have to work eventually so we'll need bottles (which we have put some on the registry). And I may get completely exhausted with exclusive bf and give in to letting others feed them pumped milk. Those bottles would come in handy!
I can't be 100% sure, but I think Olivia is the more active one. I feel so much movement and so many kicks on my left side. They are fewer on the right side where Grayson is. However, I feel quite a bit of movement down low (right above my pubic bone and often in cervix lol) and that's where they both meet up. With two in there, I feel movement quite often though. No heads poking out yet, but sometimes if feels like they are just pushing with a foot or something near my belly button. I will rub it and it goes away lol 

Britt-I don't think there's anything wrong with not wanting to gain crazy weight. Seriously, I'm pregnant with twins at 23 weeks and I think I'm up to 3 lbs now? lol I'm not super active at all though. It's really been more about my eating habits. I say it's good to be active though and eat as healthy as you can. With twins they told me to eat 2,200 calories a day.


----------



## frsttimemama

Our little guy was SUPER active like 20 hrs/day I swear! I LOVED it!! :)

I wish we had a Planet Fitness nearby. The closest is 30 miles from home. Not really feasible unfortunately.


----------



## clynn11

One thing I am not enjoying about pregnancy- hives. O've developed them multiple tines in the past two weeks and have never had em before. Theyre definitely not bug bites but they itch like crazy!!

One week till my next appointment!


----------



## jury3

If anyone's looking to buy some baby clothes, Carter's is having a clearance sale. 70% off plus another 25% off of that. I just bought a few cute onsies online.


----------



## HWPG

julie, only 3lbs!??! omg, i need to sloooooow down! i'm still working out 3x a week, but add that to 25% higher metabolism and 100% higher hunger rate and i'm up about 5-7lbs already. (wow, that sounds like a lot.). i honestly dont really feel it *except* in the fact that while i can still zip my pants, i cant do the button (on most pairs). so i know it's all goign to the right place, but geesh.... i might need to do a pregnancy diet. :-/ just kidding. while i dont want to gain too much, i also know this will be the only time when i'm not going to think "how long of what activity do i need to burn off this treat?" - example: every year i want a shamrock shake, and every year i talk myself out of it. not this year. i'm having a shake. or two. less than two weeks til my next scan!


----------



## clynn11

I haven't gained any weight yet, but i'm pretty sure that's because I was at one of my highest weights to start with, so i've been eating healthier and hopefully balancing it out!


----------



## goldstns

Hello Ladies- 
Ok here was my experience, advice.
Ill start by saying I am living off LOVE right now, defiantly not energy or rest. I never thought I could love like this before. Shes perfect in every way. I get what being a mom is all about now. 
Labor-
Saturday night I was saying goodbye to some of our guests that were over around 10pm. After they left I bent down to kiss my dogs goodnight as I was headed to bed. Next thing I know I had leaked and was wet. I knew I didnt pee myself, it was way more wet than a little sneeze and some leaks out. So I went to the bathroom to see if I just needed to pee nothing more came out. I went to my mom (who lives with us) and asked her if this was my water breaking and to look at the pants I was wearing to tell me if that seemed like it. She said in my experience it is a gush, but you are a bit wet. So with that said I thought Id go to bed and see in the morning. DH said no you are calling the doc. So we did, they said come to L&D and put on a pad so we can test it when you come in (which was great advice). So here I am telling DH I think its time and pack the car. We headed off to L&D (got there around midnight, was at 2.5-3cm and 50%). We got there and they asked for my pad. They swiped it with a qtip thing, and it turned blue ASAP, so they said yes your water broke. At that point I also knew it broke because on the drive over there I kept leaking way more. 
So here I am, knowing we have 24 hrs max until she is in our arms. Doc said to put me on petocin, nurse said can we give her a few hours to walk around to jump start the contractions instead of just starting meds. Doc said yes. At that point my monitor was saying I was having little contractions on a steady rate, but I really couldnt feel them at all. So we walked the halls, what felt like 5 miles, for about 2 hours. At about 3am my contractions actually decreased frequency so they decided to start petocin. About 30 min later the petocin kicked in and contractions got worse, I could actually feel them. I got checked and was about 4 cm and I think 60% thinned. I said to DH I think I want and epi. He said Ill get you one if you say I WANT AN EPI, not think. So I decided to wait. We called doula around 4am to bring her in and she was there at 5am. When she came I was hurting, but still trying to walk the halls. Maybe 1 hr after she was there, the doc asked for the petocin to be increased so they did and that is where hell broke out. About 5 min after they upped it I was in crying pain begging for the epi. I couldnt move!! Right away the anistezologist arrived, but felt like forever for me, the epi was about to be administered. They said to go to the bathroom one last time, so DH basically carried me to the bathroom (apparently I bit him during one of my contractions because it hurt so bad). Then they had me sit at the end of the bed and hunch my back over like a cat and chin to chest. I was crying, shaking (scared of the epi), having contractions all at once and couldnt stay still. So DH, doula, and a nurse held me down. DH ended up locking his knees and with all his strength holding me down ended up asking my doula to take over for him so he could sit for a second (he claims he wasnt going to faint but he needed to sit). Epi was in and I felt like I went from the worst pain in my life to drinking a whole bottle of wine by myself. However, my funny side came out AFTER a tiny scare. We know this because it was a calm room to a room with the doc, 2 nurses, and the anistezologist coming back. Apparently my BP plummeted really low. They had to give me ephedin (basically caffeine) a few times. Once we got that stabilized, the nurse and my DH said they have never laughed so much because of me. I asked if my therapy dog could come visit me. Nurse said, let me find out, is he really a trained therapy dog. I said, hes my therapy dog, while my DH was shaking his head no. Then apparently DH and the doula turned on the TV and the news was on. It was showing people using snowmobiles to drag around sleds (they were talking about all the snow people have been getting). The nurse goes those snowmobilers are going to end up in the ER. I said what there are snowmobiles in the ER? Apparently the story is that I sounded like a drunken mess. The epi was the best thing EVER! It was scary and I couldnt stop shaking. DH was scared because of how uncontrollable my shakes were, but the nurse said it is normal because of the hormones running through me. So once he knew that, he could relax too because he knew I was more relaxed. For the next 2-3 hours I was so talkative and relaxed. Since my BP issues I was scared to increase my meds. So the 2 times I wanted to increase the meds I asked the nurse if it was ok. Apparently during this time my DH said they increased my petosin to speed up the process. DH was even able to catch an hour nap. So I got to a point that I needed more meds, I asked the nurse if I could increase my meds. She said what hurts, I said horrible pressure in my butt (like I need to poop). She said the epi wont help pressure pain so there wasnt a point, however that usually meant I was ready to push so she was bringing in the doc to check. Doc came in and said it was time to push. They woke DH up to say it was pushing time. He said he felt so out of it, like that he slept for 5 min and was so confused when woken up, but was excited! So nurse and doula coached me on how to push, there is a technique in pushing. When pushing with the contractions you no longer have the pain of the contractions, it is weird. The hard part of pushing is the effort of pushing, but you do get to rest between contractions. I have to say make sure at minimum have 2 people with you during birth so they can help each hold a leg when pushing and the nurse can focus on the medical side of whats going on. The hell of birth is a 100000000x worth it!
Pushing out placenta is such a weird feeling like jello coming out down there. I had 2 1 degree tears, she sowed them up while I was snuggling Alia. Honestly I didnt even notice what she was doing that part was NOTHING. Holding her for the first time was unbelievable! After about 45 min of skin-to-skin (my most fav thing now!!) They did a glucose test on here (because of my GD) and she was low. So they had to hurry off with her and did a more in-depth test. She was at 30 and they wanted her at 45+. So they gave her a bit of donor milk to jump start her liver to process the glucose in her blood. After that they monitored her for 24 hours and her bloods were perfect EVERY time. So we are happy and she is healthy! 
Post pregnancy- you bleed NON stop after. For me it was all over the floor when trying to pee. It was a lot for 24 hours now its like a med-heavy period. They gave me numbing spray for when I pee  helped a lot. They also gave me ice pack for down there helped a bit. Lastly, spray your vag with warm water when peeing helps a ton! Take the IB profane when offered even if you dont think you need it. Also take the stool softener when offered. I still havent pooped, I feel like I need to but its stuck in there. Its not constipation meds, just softener. Feeding hurts a bit but is getting better. I think we are lucky because of my high prolactin levels I am producing SOOOO much milk and it came fast so she is happy. 
Things to make sure you have at the hospital: 
Your favorite slippers!! However be ok if they get ruined. 
Comfy go home outfit for you
Snacks (money for vending machine)you will be hungry in middle of the night!
Toiletries
Go home outfit for baby
DH stuff
Car seat
Boopy I actually used it for feeding already
otherwise everything else was there for baby and me 

Things to have ready at home that I didnt think of:
GET MORE STOOL SOFTENER and have on hand at home (DH is going out today to get me some)
SPEND GOOD MONEY on a nice rocker/glider chair I spent last night sleeping in it with Alia
An end table/night stand next to glider chair for water, snacks, blankets, clock, log book (Im logging her feeding/pees/poops).supplies
A clock in babies room to track feeding times and for how long they fed and on which boob

Otherwise we are in love!!!!! I look forward to watching all of your journeys! Feel free to ask me questions, just know I am still learning too. 
ohhh and I see you are talking about baby clothing... I have a TON of 0-3 month (which I assumed meant new born), but she is swimming in the clothing... so I am not sure what to suggest about that. Maybe premee clothing too?? 

Here she is... 7 lbs, 7 oz and 20" long... Alia Makayla
 



Attached Files:







1560543_653512174692056_618320937_n.jpg
File size: 20.5 KB
Views: 11


----------



## TTCaWee1

Beautiful Nikki!! So happy for you that she is here and happy/healthy! Sounds like overall you had a great experience!


----------



## goldstns

oh and ps... I was reading a thread about inducing your own labor... and someone suggested dates... I happen to love dates and had some in the fridge, so I ate 5 of them on Saturday afternoon... then water broke sat evening. So maybe it helped...


----------



## clynn11

She is GORGEOUS!!!! Awwwww so glad that everything went smoothly for you Nikki, and that Alia is here safe and sound <3 <3


----------



## Lotalaughs16

congrats Nikki and thanks for sharing, she is absolutely precious!!


----------



## pdxmom

Congrats once again nikki...Alia is gorgeous and soo happy tht things went smoothly for u...cuddle up :flower:


----------



## RobertRedford

Nikki, she is gorgeous! Congrats, momma!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Beautiful :)


----------



## morganwhite7

Awww a mini Nikki! Congrats! She's so beautiful!!! <3

And I really enjoyed reading your story.. stay in touch, I will have many questions for you in the next few months :)

P.s. and SO much hair!!! Love it! And I've added her to the front


----------



## Cowgirl07

She is absolutely adorable.


----------



## NDTaber9211

I am totally tearing up right now. What a wonderful story! I so don't want to stop ttc :cry: but dh thinks it's best for now. Maybe the ntnp will work for us.


----------



## morganwhite7

Sending a million hugs Nichole.. I believe you'll have your happy ending this year love :hugs:


----------



## wavescrash

Thanks for sharing Nikki :) What a beautiful little lady you have there.


----------



## asmcsm

She's beautiful Nikki, thanks for sharing your story with us!

Julie- My grandma had 3 girls and 2 boys and she said that her boys were much lazier and the girls were buck wild lol. So maybe it is Olivia that's the more active. Also, I'm 18 weeks tomorrow and so far have only gained 2lbs so far. I think with the excessive morning sickness plus the fact that I can basically only eat half of what I used to be able to eat has caused me to lose weight and counteract some of the gain. 

Cassidy- I'm getting the urge to listen to baby again lol, might be paying you and your doppler a visit soon ;) lol


----------



## jury3

Nikki-She's beautiful! Such a great story! Thank you so much for sharing!!! I'm glad everything basically went smoothly for you and Alia :) Not gonna lie, you got me pretty excited for when these two get here lol For some reason buying clothes gets me picturing all the baby snuggles too. Thanks for all the advice too! I will definitely be keeping all that in mind.

From what I've heard from friends, I would stick to at least a few newborn outfits. They say they grow out of them really quickly though. As a future mom of twins, I would not recommend preemie. Those things are so freaking tiny! I think they are only meant for babies up to 5 or 6 pounds. Pretty sure our Carter's outfits say 2-5lbs. If you carry to term or close to term, your babies will probably do ok in newborn even if they are a little big for the first week or two. Just my suggestion based on what friends have told me, I am not an expert by any means lol

I've also heard that people tend to buy you newborn and/or 0-3 months, so you usually end up with a lot of that size. So we have been trying to only buy a few things that we really like in those sizes and will wait until after the baby shower before we buy much more. P.S. Our baby shower is on Saturday! I'm so excited :)

Mirolee-lol I was so nauseous for the first 17 weeks that I really just didn't eat very much. I had to force myself to eat. I lost about 3lbs, but I'm pretty sure I personally lost more than that, but it evened out bc the babies and all their things were gaining so quickly. Since then I've been eating more and am hungry more often, but I'm eating healthier choices than before. So, I'm sure it's still kind of balancing itself out. Not to mention I've had a slight aversion to sugar and diet soda...two of my staples before pregnancy. I'm sure that has helped cut some of my weight as well. Now that the babies are at a more rapid growth stage, I'm sure I'll start to gain more. I know my stretch marks are increasing! They are slowly creeping up my belly lol


----------



## wavescrash

31 weeks today and feeling very blah about it.

I barely got any sleep last night, go figure. I went into bed at 1:30 but by the time I could actually fall asleep, it was 3am and OH was waking up for work. I seriously should have just slept on the bathroom floor with as many times as I got up to pee. At one point, I'd gone pee and walked back into my bedroom, hadn't even shut the door before I had to turn around and pee again. Leah was laying in such a way that I really had to go but barely could get anything out. And then she'd kick or punch my bladder and cervix non-stop which made the feeling even worse. THEN I woke up at 6-something with the most painful heartburn and no amount of Tums seemed to help. Before I knew it, Hannah was awake. Surprisingly I wasn't too tired this morning. My sister came to visit around noon-ish and brought us Subway for lunch. She stayed 2-3 hours but once she left, exhaustion hit me like a ton of bricks. I started getting another headache and just feel like I'd been hit by a truck.

31 weeks is such a boring number of weeks lol. I still have 9 days until my next appointment and I feel like it's been forever since my last one. I feel like I know nothing about this baby/pregnancy. Last appointment they said she's measuring small but didn't bother telling me my fundal height. I know the u/s I had when I went to the ER measured her 10 days behind but I'd still like to know how my fundal height measures up with that. I was told she was breech at that u/s but no idea if she still is. I'm starting to panic that she's still breech and we're getting to the point where it'll be too late for her to turn (although realistically I know she can turn at the very last minute.) I'm worrying that she's too small, knowing she was measuring behind a month ago... especially because I feel like my bump isn't growing at all.

And then there's the whole worry about money and not having anything ready for the baby. But I won't vent about that again because I think I just did yesterday. Oh and my grandpa found out today he has breast cancer but won't know more til he meets with the surgeon but doesn't know when that will be.


----------



## TTCaWee1

Amanda - I bet you feel better after your baby shower. My doctor doesn't tell me the HR or fundal height either. Then again, I don't ask. He just says everything is good. I guess it's better that way so I don't worry if its not where Dr. Google says it should be. I trust that my doc will tell me if there's a concern. At your last appt with your OB, was she behind on u/s or fundal height? I wouldn't totally trust the ER measurements, they don't specialize in OB. Unless you saw an OB....anyways, try not to stress about everything. In the end it will all work out just fine. 

Well I am happy to report that my little soldier kitty has gotten so much better! It makes me happy, but also has me worried bc I had accepted the fact that he was going to die, now he got better, but is still inevitably going to die and I am going to have to go through it all again. I feel horrible that we were going to put him to sleep over the weekend after watching him suffer, only for him to get better. I am so glad that we decided to wait another day and in the meantime he showed improvement. His jaundice is nearly gone and he is eating like 4x a day :happydance: 

I have finally began nesting. Today I vacuumed my refrigerator...lmao.


----------



## Disneybaby26

Nikki- she is SO gorgeous!! Loved reading your birth story too- totally brought tear to my eyes, like I can't believe well be going through the same thing before we know it!! Eeeek!! Thank you so much for sharing!

Morgan-dress brand!!!! :) lol

Rachel- yay for kitty feeling better!! I hope he stays all well as possible!! Literally lmao about vacuuming the fridge!!! Yup, I'd say nesting has ensued!! Haha!

Does anyone else notice their belly button looks different everyday?! Maybe I'm just obsessed with it but some days it's in and some days part of it is out (like not out out, but not as in as the rest of it)?! Does that even makes sense? I have outtie belly button fear so I think Im hypersensitive to it lol


----------



## Disneybaby26

And the next person to say something about my boobs is getting motorboated with my huge friggin knockers I swear!! I've gone from a small C to a DD. I KNOW they are huge!! The other day I bent over naked and they hit my belly and I screamed! My girlfriends, my mother, my SIL all say something everytime I see them! I wonder what my male boss must think... UGH!!! :dohh:


----------



## clynn11

YAAAY i'm so glad your kitty is feeling better Rachel!!! and LOL at vaccuming the fridge!! 

One of my rescue kitties died in my arms last night. I hate it. I'm beating myself up over it and so is my husband. We took him with his sister to the vet on December 31st because they both had weird symptoms going on. The vet tested them for FIV and Feline Leukemia and they were negative. He said he thought they just might have an extra bad case of parasites and gave me medication for them. $150 later we took them home, so happy we hadn't received bad news. Well January 1st the little Siamese male had a seizure. I called and was planning on putting him down that day. But it was SO WEIRD. After his seizure he seemed SO MUCH BETTER. He was eating tons and walking again (they had lost function in their hind legs). So my husband convinced me not to put him down, that he might be getting better. So over this past week I have been doing a TON of research on their symptoms an dam 99.99999% positive they have FIP. It starts as basically a kitty cold, which most kittens (especially feral ones i rescue) have. Only in 10-15% of the population, usually kitties with compromised immune systems, the virus mutates into FIP. It is almost ALWAYS lethal and usually kitties don't live more then a year with it. But many people keep their kitties diagnosed with it (there's no test, so they're diagnosed by symptoms) and just make them comfortable until they pass. Yesterday I kept attempting to give him wet food and formula, he wouldn't eat any of it. His breathing was getting really bad. I made plans to take him into the vet and put him down today because he was getting so bad (and we have no emergency vets for after hours in town). Over the course of an hour he got HORRIBLY bad and ended up passing in my arms. It's the worst thing i've ever had to watch and I can't get it out of my head.

And now i'm stuck in a dilemma, because the little grey girl (his sister) has improved drastically and mobs around the house like nothing is wrong with her. But with how fast he went down hill, I don't want her to take a turn like that and have to suffer like he did. But I also don't want to put her down when she seems so happy and purrs the day away if she can live a while longer, happy and somewhat healthy.

I don't like 'playing god'. Deciding whether to take away something's life. It's the hardest thing!


----------



## wavescrash

TTCaWee1 said:


> Amanda - I bet you feel better after your baby shower. My doctor doesn't tell me the HR or fundal height either. Then again, I don't ask. He just says everything is good. I guess it's better that way so I don't worry if its not where Dr. Google says it should be. I trust that my doc will tell me if there's a concern. At your last appt with your OB, was she behind on u/s or fundal height? I wouldn't totally trust the ER measurements, they don't specialize in OB. Unless you saw an OB....anyways, try not to stress about everything. In the end it will all work out just fine.

Thanks dear. I appreciate it :)

A month ago I went to the ER for a small fall and they sent me up to L&D. L&D ordered an ultrasound, didn't tell me any results and eventually released me. When I had my next appointment, I saw some doctor that wasn't my regular OB and she reviewed the files from my L&D trip and said she measured 10 days behind on the ultrasound, then measured my fundal height but didn't say anything. I remember always being told the measurement in my previous pregnancies without having to ask. I would have asked this OB but she didn't give me a chance to ask any questions. I'm definitely going to ask my OB when I see her next week because I'm curious - even if it means something or not. They said because she measured small on the u/s, I have to get a growth scan around 36 weeks to follow-up but that's about it.


----------



## jury3

Rachel-I'm glad your kitty is feeling better! Hopefully he stays that way for a long time :)

Waves-I don't know how you can stand that...I see my ob every month and sometimes even more than that. They always tell me things as we go and answer all my questions. I can't imagine having a doc who didn't tell me all about my body and my babies. 
I'm sorry you're so uncomfortable :(

Kara-lol I wish I had that problem! I seriously don't think my boobs have really gotten any bigger. So sad...However, DW has naturally gigantic boobs and people always feel the need to comment on it. Drives her crazy!

Cassidy-I'm sorry :( That must really suck. Can they test for that? Maybe they could test the girl kitten for it? I'm sure you don't want to spend the money though...hopefully she doesn't have it and turns out fine.

Somehow a miracle has happened and they cancelled school for tomorrow...I officially only have to work one more day! That makes me such a happy lady! I did not want to work my last five days and somehow I got out of 4 of them and still get paid! lol Definitely exciting for me :)


----------



## clynn11

Lol that is so awesome about school Julie!!! Karma is working for you lately!!! :) Must've done a lot of good!! ;) Yay for only one more day! So awesome!

I'm stuck at work until 10pm and HATING IT. I hate being here this late. I just wanna be at home all day long lol.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Cassidy I'm so sorry it's happened to me more then once. Usually with the farm critters it's always sad, but sometimes there is nothing you can do. Hugs


----------



## morganwhite7

Okay quick update.. I've searched high and low and can't find the dress for sale online anywhere.. Looks like they sell at Nordstrom and Macy's and somehow TJMaxx got it.. But the brand is Fire Los Angeles, super cute stuff I saw on Nordstrom but just couldn't find the exact dress.. Glad I got so lucky though ;)

https://firela.com

Marley is kicking so crazily that I can see it through my comforter.. She must have liked the celery and ranch dip, chicken n' dumplings (thanks Waves you've made me Rachael Ray to DH!), mashed potatoes, biscuits and apple butter, iced peach tea, and cherry cheesecake she just had.. :blush:


----------



## wavescrash

jury3 said:


> Waves-I don't know how you can stand that...I see my ob every month and sometimes even more than that. They always tell me things as we go and answer all my questions. I can't imagine having a doc who didn't tell me all about my body and my babies.
> I'm sorry you're so uncomfortable :(
> 
> Somehow a miracle has happened and they cancelled school for tomorrow...I officially only have to work one more day! That makes me such a happy lady! I did not want to work my last five days and somehow I got out of 4 of them and still get paid! lol Definitely exciting for me :)

Congrats on managing to get out of work another day ;)

Oh trust me, I can't stand it. I just don't want to make a big issue because seemingly everything is fine. I just like to know _everything_ lol. I've only seen MY actual OB 3x this pregnancy. But hopefully she's the only one I'll wind up seeing from here on out. I go back the 17th and should start going every 2 weeks from there.


----------



## wavescrash

morganwhite7 said:


> Marley is kicking so crazily that I can see it through my comforter.. She must have liked the celery and ranch dip, chicken n' dumplings (thanks Waves you've made me Rachael Ray to DH!), mashed potatoes, biscuits and apple butter, iced peach tea, and cherry cheesecake she just had.. :blush:

;) Glad I could help. It's so yummy though, isn't it? I'm going to have to make it again soon because _everyone's_ been trying it lately and telling me how much they loved it lol. Makes me miss it!


----------



## wavescrash

31 weeks

https://i1033.photobucket.com/albums/a411/birdsthatsing/BabyNumber3/31w-2.jpg


30 weeks on the left, 31 weeks on the right, don't really notice much difference
https://i1033.photobucket.com/albums/a411/birdsthatsing/BabyNumber3/31w-3.jpg


----------



## wavescrash

Comparing 31 weeks this pregnancy against my last pregnancy, with Hannah. I think I definitely look smaller this time around lol.

Left is with Hannah, right is today.
https://i1033.photobucket.com/albums/a411/birdsthatsing/BabyNumber3/31wwithHannahandLeah.jpg
https://i1033.photobucket.com/albums/a411/birdsthatsing/BabyNumber3/31wwithHandL.jpg


----------



## jury3

Waves-I don't think you look smaller from the side pic, but definitely from the front pic lol Your body must be used to it this time. I think you've rounded out more since last week too


----------



## wavescrash

Thanks :) I think Hannah was transverse for a better part of the pregnancy which is why it looked like that from the front. I honestly don't know why they look so drastically different. When I saw that picture from last time, I actually laughed at how ridiculous my belly looked from the front.


----------



## clynn11

I think you look like you're carrying a tiiiiiny bit higher this time! But I do agree you looked bigger with Hannah! Love that baby bump, so stinking cute!


----------



## wavescrash

Thanks lady <3


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Nikki! Congrats! what a great story, and she's absolutely beautiful!!!


----------



## pdxmom

Amanda...love your bump :kiss:


----------



## TTCaWee1

Just scored a my little lamb swing for $40! Yay! I had it on my registry too so it's extra awesome


----------



## wavescrash

pdxmom said:


> Amanda...love your bump :kiss:

Aw thanks dear :)


----------



## wavescrash

I finally got the packet of paperwork regarding my LOA and for some reason it says I'm expected to return to work January 26th... when I said I was taking off until after I have the baby in March. I even specified I wasn't sure if I'd be returning 6 weeks after the birth or longer. I got a voicemail from the case worker assigned to my case last night but missed the call. She said it wasn't of an urgent nature but that she'd try to contact me again this week so I'm going to wait to hear from her, tell her the plan was to return to work sometime after the baby's born and go from there. Still so confused how January 26th (only 1 month) is listed as my return to work date...


----------



## clynn11

That's so weird Amanda! Maybe it's a typo??? Hmmm. Interested to hear an update on that.


----------



## TTCaWee1

Are any of you into shadow boxes? I love them. I made one after I graduated and after our wedding. So today I found a nice white one for the baby. I'm so excited. I lined the inside of it with the polka dot scrapbook paper I used for her name.


----------



## wavescrash

I love shadow boxes though we don't have any done up. I wanted to do a white one for each girl with a picture from birth, their birth announcement, coming home outfit and hospital bracelets in it but haven't gotten around to it yet. I have all the stuff saved and set aside for Autumn & Hannah's and will do the same with Leah's until I get around to actually making up the shadow boxes though lol.


----------



## asmcsm

Rachel, I definitely am into shadow boxes, but I work in a custom frame shop / photography studio so it's hard not to be when I do it for a living lol.


----------



## clynn11

Happy 18 weeks ash!


----------



## asmcsm

Thanks Cass! :D


----------



## asmcsm

Hey Cass did you guys tell Kevin's mom yet?!


----------



## jury3

Ooohhh, good question Ashlee...well Cass?

Waves-that's weird, what a random date lol Like your spd is going to go away by then or something...

Rachel-I like shadow boxes although I haven't done any. We are horrible...we have this awesome frame for pictures and haven't put any wedding pics or anything up yet. Such procrastinators! I would love to see pics of your shadow boxes though!

Well, they cancelled school for tomorrow. That makes an entire week that we've been off. That means I am officially on maternity leave and I didn't even have to go in and deal with that b! Although now I'll have to go up there Monday to get some things sorted out, but I'm going to send an email tomorrow and call HR to get things in order. I'm so excited! I'm pretty sure the universe is working in my favor bc they know how horrible that woman is lol Thank you universe for taking pity on me!


----------



## MrsAmk

morganwhite7 said:


> Okay quick update.. I've searched high and low and can't find the dress for sale online anywhere.. Looks like they sell at Nordstrom and Macy's and somehow TJMaxx got it.. But the brand is Fire Los Angeles, super cute stuff I saw on Nordstrom but just couldn't find the exact dress.. Glad I got so lucky though ;)
> 
> https://firela.com
> 
> Marley is kicking so crazily that I can see it through my comforter.. She must have liked the celery and ranch dip, chicken n' dumplings (thanks Waves you've made me Rachael Ray to DH!), mashed potatoes, biscuits and apple butter, iced peach tea, and cherry cheesecake she just had.. :blush:

Is it a one size fits all type dress? I found something similar online, but no idea how the sizing will fit. It looks elasticy though


----------



## goldstns

Nichole-thinking of u...u totally deserve a little one. I hate that its so hard for u!!


----------



## asmcsm

Yay Julie!!!! That turned out awesome for you!!

On another note, my butt is killing me! I can't bend at all or else I want to cry because I get a sharp pain in my sacrum and both butt cheeks, ouchie :(


----------



## TTCaWee1

Well Amanda and Julie, use your time off to nest and shadowbox!!! That's awesome that they cancelled school again Julie. 

I have no idea what Ellie is doing right now but she is going crazy. She is burrowed down low and far back and it feels like she's kicking, punching and head butting my cervix and rectum. It's out of control. Maybe it's bc I just drank grape koolaid...


----------



## wavescrash

jury3 said:


> Waves-that's weird, what a random date lol Like your spd is going to go away by then or something...

It's basically 1 month from my last day of work so I get where the date came from but I don't know how the person taking my info/starting the claim got that as a 'return to work' date from me because I never said that nor did we agree on only 1 month off work lol. I remember her asking me when I planned to return to work and I said after I have the baby. She asked if I planned to take the standard 6 weeks off afterward or longer and I said I didn't know just yet. Oh well.

And so awesome school's done for the week. Definitely agree the universe must be working in your favor lol. Glad it worked out this way for you - much less stress for sure :)



TTCaWee1 said:


> Well Amanda and Julie, use your time off to nest and shadowbox!!! That's awesome that they cancelled school again Julie.
> 
> I have no idea what Ellie is doing right now but she is going crazy. She is burrowed down low and far back and it feels like she's kicking, punching and head butting my cervix and rectum. It's out of control. Maybe it's bc I just drank grape koolaid...

LOL you're funny ;) I would kill for the motivation to do any of the projects or things I wanted to do before the baby gets here. I don't know what nesting is lol. Never had it with any of my pregnancies because I've always been way too drained and exhausted to nest. I do have another project I'm hoping to work on tonight or tomorrow. A little tissue paper pom pom & felt heart mobile to hang over Leah's dresser (where we'll also put a changing table pad on top of.)

It's so painfully annoying, isn't it? At least Leah is when she's like that... but then again, that's where she spends all her time. She has some strange obsession with my cervix, I swear. It makes me feel like I constantly have to pee and it hurts. And then earlier today when we were out shopping, she kept hitting me in both my cervix and rectum and it would make me stop & gasp each time because they were such strong hits. Hell, as I type this she's clawing (or kicking?) at my cervix still. I swear she's trying to find her way out lol.


----------



## HWPG

today, we received a card from OH's sister. somewhere in it, it said "hope 2014 brings you good things" - i said to him, "you should write back and say 'it's bringing you a niece!' " - it was weird that my brain went right to girl.... hm!? 
omg, i am sooooo. so. amazingly. so much. very. a lot. exceedingly. tired today. 10 weeks + congestion has finally slowed me down - up til now i've been very fortunate! no complaints here, just tired. luckily, my bosses know and tease me about it, they dont just think i'm being a moron


----------



## goldstns

Must haves... Nipple cream and a hands free Brest pump bra...check amazon for it


----------



## TTCaWee1

Nikki I have one of those...do you just put it on when you go to pump? It looks like a support band with 2 holes...


----------



## morganwhite7

IDEA: I'm gonna MAKE one of those bras out of my stupid bella band when all is through! Thanks for giving me the idea! I don't know if I'd waste the money on an expensive one only bc I'm not sure how much I'll even be pumping since I want to exclusively BF for as long as I can.. hopefully up to a year. But yeah the pumps pretty much suction to your boobs so I assume 2 small holes in a bella band would do the trick! Lol #frugalmomprobz (and I DO NOT hashtag anything lol)

But YES you need the purple tube (Lansinoh?) of lanolin cream and something to hold the double pumps to you.. with Jaxon it SUCKED having to hold them to my chest (literally with your arms all contorted crazily for 40 mins... sucks) and if you need to like itch anything or you know- heaven forbid you need to use your hand for something- if you take one hand off the pump, milk ends up splattering everywhere and you have to wipe off and re-suction and OMG it's such a hassle. So yes, Nikki, I ttly 110% back up that claim of 2 MUST NEEDs if you plan to pump :)


----------



## jury3

Morgan-you may need to pump to keep your supply up or get it to increase, so you never know! I'm not sure the bella band is strong enough to hold it up...keep an eye out for deals though. I got one for $7 bc all I had to pay was shipping.


----------



## morganwhite7

Oh wow well I'll look into one then at that price! The ones at Target are like $50. I have one manual pump and it's just laughable to me to think last pregnancy I thought that would suffice.. Oh my what a hand workout that would be. But I hope to get the double electric off my registry.. and you are right I forgot that I did pump colostrum for a day or so before my milk came in.. I think that may have helped a lot.. seeing as I had a c-section and was FULL of milk 2 days later. 

Does anyone know from experience or research maybe if baby even gets much at that first feed after birth? Or is it just to establish the BF bond? I pumped colostrum and it took 40 mins just to get an inch or two (dunno how many mL's that would be.. lol) so I can't imagine baby gets much? Even though I know their tummies are the size of a marble at birth.


----------



## wavescrash

I don't remember how much Hannah managed to get those first few days before my milk came in. She weighed a few ounces less when we left the hospital than when she was born but once my milk came in she gained it back right away. Colostrum is to get them those very vital nutrients packed in it (colostrum is the best part for them) and to help bring your milk on and establish the bf bond.


----------



## jury3

Morgan-I agree with Waves, I don't think they get a lot from it but it has lots of nutrients, helps them learn to bf and helps your milk come in. I think you're right too, they don't take a lot in the first few days anyway.
Do you have insurance? Have you called to see what they provide for a pump? You may have already said and I missed it...

This one's cute for $25!
https://www.zulily.com/p/t-bird-red...9&ci_sku=532506&ns=ns_505389615|1389372150531

I think this is kind of hilarious...I like the picture lol 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/like/320692431494?lpid=82

Here's the one that I got and only paid shipping on. I wonder if you signed up for the email subscription if they send special offers. I found out from a friend at the time.
https://www.simplewishes.com/product/dlite-hands-free-pumping-bra.html


----------



## morganwhite7

The one you have is the one they sell at Target but cheaper! And LOL at that 2nd pic ;)

I will def be looking into this so that I can do other things while pumping if I need to.. it is REALLY time consuming. Thanks for those links!

I have been reading the "fear of pooping during labor" thread for about an hour now (I'm obsessed w/ the 3rd trimester and L&D forums.. I think I have a problem lol) and there are some hilarious stories in there! I made sure I warned DH of this lastnight.. that it's possible. So many stories of ladies pooping in birthing tubs or farting in the OB's face during labor.. I really have a lot to prepare for! Haha. I just HOOOOPE I go into labor naturally and won't need induced/RCS.. They don't want to induce, but will try a foley catheter as a last resort. 

Sorry that was quite the ramble.. Things are just getting real now! VBAC here I come! [-o&lt;


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Morning ladies! Had my 16 week OB appointment today! All went well. It was mostly just a checkup. We heard the baby's heart pounding away on the doppler and it made me so happy. The doctor also asked if we wanted to do some blood test to dectect spina bifida.. normally I decline all these extra blood tests, but this one was noninvasive and only a tube of blood, so I went ahead and did it. Naturally, now i'm freaking out a little thinking "did I take my prentals every day!?" because lord knows I was living off of pudding and applesauce.. not much folic acid in that. 

Annnd we should know the gender on 2/7!!! 4 weeks from today! I'm so excited but a little worried that baby won't cooperate. We (DH and I) are inviting our mom's to come and i'll be a little upset if we can't find out while they are there.


----------



## morganwhite7

Yay for gender scan Britt! Mine cooperated for the 4D scan but not for the actual OB anatomy scan, so we had to come back 4 weeks later and I was HEATED.. but I don't think they tried as hard as the 4D sonographer did.. All I had to do was lay on my side and she found it (I assume bc they guarantee FREE follow-up scans if baby doesn't cooperate, and they wouldn't want to have us back again lol). At the OB they just said "oh well can't really see, maybe next time" like WTF this is IMPORTANT lady!! Haha but good luck to you. Our family was there to see her girl parts, too. It was a great experience to have them there for the reveal. 

Oh and I HAVE to post this.. found it on another thread "Funny birth stories"

I started labor and was 10cm by the time I got to the hospital. Only he was a footling breech and had cord prolapse so we had no choice but EMCS.

Anyway, I'm lying there on the table and my wonderful OB wanted to make sure I was fully numb before she began. She pinched my belly and asked if I felt it. I did. So we waited a few minutes. She did it again and I said I still felt it. She said "Are you sure??" and I said I thought so. So again we waited. A few minutes later she asked, "Do you feel this?" Assuming she was doing the pinch test (and SWEARING I felt it) I said "Yes, I still feel it I think". She laughed and said, "Okay well we've just opened the uterus so I think you're alright"

Um....oh. Whoops! :blush: Hahahaha!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

LOL! Oh geez!!! Wonder what she thought she was feeling? 

And i'll be SO pissed if we can't find out the gender at the 20 week scan. I feel like i've waited long enough and there isn't a place close to get a private scan done. I mean, there is but it's at least an hour away and .. eh. I guess i'll see what happens. I was going to drink some orange juice before the scan, but the paperwork they gave me said NOT too. It says clear liquids only. Damn. Either way, I'm sure our parents will enjoy looking "in" on the baby.

how long do the anatomy scans last?


----------



## jury3

Morgan you crack me up lol I'm excited to see these little babies too though, so I get it. I can't believe the doc just cut her open after she said she was still feeling it! That seems kind of risky lol Maybe she could have poked her with a needle or something first...

Britt-Yay for a good apt today! Hopefully baby cooperates for you at the gender scan. Our's was the opposite of Morgan...Olivia did NOT cooperate at the private scan even though the lady spent so much time trying to catch a good pic. Then at the ob scan they found it easily lol However, Grayson was not afraid to show his penis off either time...he's quite proud already apparently lol I wonder why they say only clear liquids...I drank oj both times I'm pretty sure. As far as how long it takes, I assume it depends on your u/s tech. Our's was pretty quick. She measured everything, checked genders and got profile pics of both babies in I think about 30 min...
and you're right, even if baby doesn't cooperate for some reason it will still be a great experience for the grandparents just to see baby :)


----------



## wavescrash

The anatomy scan is longer than most ultrasounds. I wanna say we were there for 30-45 minutes in total. That also included my pee break midway through lol.


Morgan - Honestly almost everyone poops during delivery but hardly anyone notices. The nurses/doctor are so good at cleaning it off the table quickly. OH said he noticed but it was gone so quick and then they could see Hannah crowning so it didn't even matter anymore. Plus I've heard if you poop, that means you're pushing correctly lol. I did during both my deliveries but I had no idea until a few hours after the fact and only because I asked OH lol.


----------



## wavescrash

I have virtually no cell phone reception in this apartment... and of course my LOA case manager called earlier but my phone never rang. I just got the voicemail notification like 5 minutes later. After Hannah went down for a nap, I called back but she wasn't in her office so I just spoke to a regular agent at the company.

She said the computer generated a random date for my return because they didn't have a specific one entered & the system didn't want to leave it blank, so I can ignore that.

She also said the notes in my file mention my case manager making several attempts to reach my OB but hasn't heard back yet. I gave them a secondary number that they're going to try on Monday but as of right now, my claim is listed as "suspended." I'd love to know why my OB hasn't returned any of the calls. Then again... nobody ever called me back after I called a week ago to give my OB a heads up. I see them next Friday so I can ask at my appointment then. If my case is in "suspend" mode because of my OB (and not my fault lol...) then I don't have to stress as much since that may give me the chance to actually talk to my OB in person and straighten it all out on our end. Just hope it doesn't screw my chance at my leave getting approved once everything's actually in order.


----------



## clynn11

My mom pooped when she delivered my baby sister. I think i'm the only one who noticed cuz I had a clear cut shot of everything from where I was sitting lol.

My best friend also pooped apparently. She was SO WORRIED about it that during pushing she kept saying, "I DON'T WANT TO! I DON'T WANT TO GO TO THE BATHROOM!" and we were reassuring her that was baby Lillie wanting to come out and to PUSH!!!!! Lol. I was holding her leg and didn't even see it. Afterwards I was like "Yay Britt didn't poop like she was so worried about!" And her mom was like "Yes she did. But don't tell her." LMAO. I think in the moment you could honestly care less. I mean you have your legs in the freaking stirrups with your vag and butthole saying hello to the world under a bright ass light! Hahaha.


----------



## goldstns

Rachel..yes I just put it on to pump. Mine isn't very supportive to wear more often since its strapless.

morgan- I have lots of milk too, but I pump to increase my supply for the future because eventually shell need more milk and my body won't have it without me pumping. Also, with pumping I'm getting milk for bottles if I need to run out and dh needs to feed or for daycare or my dh said when she can take bottles he'd do a night shift so I can sleep. Plus I want dh to have milk to bottle feed so he can bond w her too. Just my thoughts...hoping its all my milk for a year, but not against using a bottle.

on another note Alia let me sleep 6 hr last night!! Granted it was in the glider...but I slept!


----------



## clynn11

The triplets turned into one babe. One sac was a blighted ovum, the other sac had a babe in it but it started collapsing. The third is healthy and measuring perfectly! I feel so sad, there are 14 angels in our Due Date group already :( So heartbreaking for those ladies. I wish I could give them all the biggest hugs.

We're telling Kevin's family TONIGHT. I'm nervous, even though I really have no reason to be! Lol. Wish us luck!

Yaaaay for Alia sleeping 6 hours Nikki!!!


----------



## jury3

Nikki-Yay for sleep! :)

Waves-Glad you at least got to talk to someone...now maybe your doc will get back to you! 

For some reason I'm really not worried about pooping...I think I'm so concerned about the health of the babies (bc it's twins and so up in the air) I haven't really worried about that. My mom had all 3 of us c-section so no pooping for her lol


----------



## jury3

Cassidy-That's a bummer...I'm glad she has one healthy baby at least. 
Good luck telling the family!

Emailed my boss about maternity leave, we'll see how she reacts...


----------



## TTCaWee1

Nikki - I plan to do the same with bf. I want to pump also so that DH can feed her too. And so she doesn't get stuck on just the boob. When do they say you should introduce a bottle? I signed up for a breast feeding class just bc I am so clueless and freaked by the whole thing. 

I'm starting to freak out about not having things prepared which is crazy bc I am only almost 27 weeks. I think I just need to organize. Everything I have has been washed and is piled in her crib. We have painted and hung the tree decal, we have quite a bit of stuff, it's just not organized lol. Today I scrubbed my entire kitchen. Even the cupboards. I even shined the appliances which isn't that abnormal for me, I just haven't cared in awhile about it. Now I'm about to do the floors which is a process bc they are high gloss dark cherry so they show everything! Oh and speaking of my floors....I made a hair bow holder with a picture frame and ribbon. Well I first attempted to used DHs staple gun to fix the ribbon to the frame. I got a cutting board out so I wouldn't F up the floor in case I missed....well my dumb ass failed to notice the arrows pointing to the opposite end of the staple gun. So I stapled to rug to our brand new wood floors. DH will kill me if he finds out. Ugh. I got the staple out but there are two small holes in the floor now - covered by a big area rug. Hopefully he won't notice. Ever. Good thing I do the floors. In the end I used my hot glue gun which I should have done in the first place but it was in the attic and DH was at work. So yes, I climbed the ladder into the attic, visualized me falling, or the ladder falling and me being stuck in the attic until DH got home this morning....sorry for the ramble I just think it's all sort of funny in hindsight...


----------



## clynn11

Omg Rachel. That is pretty funny after all is said and done!!! Lol. I know you'll be prepared when the baby comes!!! You got this!


----------



## wavescrash

As far as when to introduce a bottle, I've heard not until after 6-8 weeks but also not until 3 months. Hannah never had a problem with nipple confusion, she just had a latch issue which is ultimately what led to us not BF'ing longer.


----------



## Ingodshand

Hi girls! Been a rough week with Alyssa being sick and I feel like I am fighting yet another cold. I am working from home today and watching the rain outside. I have been getting a ton of bh contractions today and they are just so weird. Evan has been quiet too so I kept moving my belly to get him to move which he does but I am sure he is like Mom, leave me alone!!

I totally hear you on the nesting! My DH works weekend nights so he is home all week and the biggest slob. I have yelled so many times this week to clean up which he does but still leaves a mess. Drives me crazy! So now I have to clean up after him and clean out all the cabinets! They just don't get it!

I passed my glucose and iron tests on Tuesday so I am very happy about that, but I am getting carpel tunnel in both wrists. It SUCKS!!!

Nikki- What a beautiful birth story and your daughter is just gorgeous!!
Julie- So glad school was cancelled and you do not have to deal with the bitty boss!!

Hope everyone else is having a great week!!


----------



## HWPG

you gals are awesome. my heart is SWELLING with virtual love for you - *this* is why i am here. i have goosebumps of good feelings and support. i was pretty scared confronting what was happening, but it's nice to know peeps got ma' back. heart you.


----------



## asmcsm

Yay Cassidy!!!!! You have to tell me how it goes!!!!!!


----------



## asmcsm

HWPG said:


> you gals are awesome. my heart is SWELLING with virtual love for you - *this* is why i am here. i have goosebumps of good feelings and support. i was pretty scared confronting what was happening, but it's nice to know peeps got ma' back. heart you.

I got you girl :hugs: None of us should have to feel guilty. We've all been through soooo much to get where we are. I just couldn't not say anything anymore because our boards used to be a place full of mostly positivity and now its turned so ugly.


----------



## clynn11

Seriously Mirolee. Others responding made me feel less guilty about the situation. Love you gals <3

I'll text you after we tell them Ash :)


----------



## RobertRedford

Goodluck, Cassidy! Much Love Mirolee!


----------



## TTCaWee1

What did I miss??


----------



## RobertRedford

TTCaWee1 said:


> What did I miss??

Nothing of importance!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Like I posted on the other thread girls. I pop over when I feel strong. I enjoy seeing your updates, yes it can be tough at times but I honestly and truly wish you all the best. Your an amazing bunch :)

Cassidy Good Luck!!


----------



## TTCaWee1

Ah I went back. I unsubscribed bc I was sick of reading the negativity and woe is me comments. Especially from someone who chose to have an abortion and now hates the world bc something happened out of her hands. I left a lovely comment. Much love fellow preggos


----------



## RobertRedford

Much love, Rachel! (and to all of the other preggos!) So happy for you all and I really love being here on this thread to see updates and follow your pregnancies, as well as the birth announcements.


----------



## HWPG

i know it caused some turmoil, but i really do feel better. i know cassidy felt this way, but i was specifically feeling quite bad as her and i had the same due date. i even spoiler-ed my signature just in case. i'm hoping people can recover :) 
in the meantime, i do NOT know how people keep this secret!!!! omg, i've been telling about 1 person per day. i swear, if my boyfriend knew i was slowly leaking the news to the world, he'd be so angry, yikes! but the people i've told have been like layer 3 or 4 in my onion, so still in trustworthy territory, and i've said explicitly that we're not "public" yet. but still.... i'll be 11 weeks on monday. god forbid i lose this baby, people are gonna need to know why i've gone off the deep end and only talk while crying. but dont tell my boyfriend, ok?! ;) i just cant even handle the excitement!!!
oh, did i mention i'm going to babies R us tomorrow to set up the registry thingy Julie suggested? i swear, to myself and you gals, i will not go crazy (will try not). just normal small things - nail clippers, nipple cream, vagina lotion - that every woman needs. no big whoop (huge whoop, i'm giddy with excitement!) i just never thought i'd ever ever get here - a registry? thats fucking crazy-talk! and i'm so excited!


----------



## RobertRedford

Mirolee, be careful. I went into Babies R Us during my last pregnancy being like "oh, Ill just scan a few things to get it started" 2 FREAKING HOURS LATER, I had scanned EVERY SINGLE THING IN THE STORE. fair warning.


----------



## Disneybaby26

Oooooh I'm staying out of this one!!!

I stopped posting over there bc of the exact same reasons as you girls. Kudos on your thoughts and opinions. It's not the same welcoming or reciprocated support SOOO yea, I'm good!

Happy 100 days to go to me!! :happydance:


----------



## RobertRedford

Disneybaby26 said:


> Oooooh I'm staying out of this one!!!
> 
> I stopped posting over there bc of the exact same reasons as you girls. Kudos on your thoughts and opinions. It's not the same welcoming or reciprocated support SOOO yea, I'm good!
> 
> Happy 100 days to go to me!! :happydance:

Almost to double digits! Crazy!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Exciting!!! You'll be in double figures tomorrow!!! :)


----------



## Disneybaby26

HWPG said:


> i know it caused some turmoil, but i really do feel better. i know cassidy felt this way, but i was specifically feeling quite bad as her and i had the same due date. i even spoiler-ed my signature just in case. i'm hoping people can recover :)
> in the meantime, i do NOT know how people keep this secret!!!! omg, i've been telling about 1 person per day. i swear, if my boyfriend knew i was slowly leaking the news to the world, he'd be so angry, yikes! but the people i've told have been like layer 3 or 4 in my onion, so still in trustworthy territory, and i've said explicitly that we're not "public" yet. but still.... i'll be 11 weeks on monday. god forbid i lose this baby, people are gonna need to know why i've gone off the deep end and only talk while crying. but dont tell my boyfriend, ok?! ;) i just cant even handle the excitement!!!
> oh, did i mention i'm going to babies R us tomorrow to set up the registry thingy Julie suggested? i swear, to myself and you gals, i will not go crazy (will try not). just normal small things - nail clippers, nipple cream, vagina lotion - that every woman needs. no big whoop (huge whoop, i'm giddy with excitement!) i just never thought i'd ever ever get here - a registry? thats fucking crazy-talk! and i'm so excited!

Registry is SOOOO exciting and fun! Makes it feel so real! Promise us you'll at least consciously zap a FEW things you know you'd like but wouldn't buy for yourself! :)


----------



## frsttimemama

Okay I know there's lots going on in the other board, but I just wanted to check in with you all and say that I still appreciate the advice and encouragement. I hope to be able to join you all as a preggo lady soon!


----------



## TTCaWee1

I totally made a registry early online. With neutral stuff. It was fun.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Is Eliana pronounced like the girl out of Vampire Diaries?


----------



## TTCaWee1

Never saw it. But it's Eli-ah-na


----------



## Ingodshand

TTCaWee1 said:


> I totally made a registry early online. With neutral stuff. It was fun.

Yay for registries! Been contemplating starting one for Evan even though we basically have everything! Mine would be all diapers and boy toys!

You might want to go wild though b/c I think at Babies R Us that you get an additional 10% off anything on your registry that is not purchased by your due date. I say scan away!!


----------



## jury3

Rachel-Don't worry, you have time! lol You have more done than we do and there's a good chance my babies will be here first! I have a nice long list of to-dos and now I can actually focus on them since I'm on maternity leave!

Mirolee-I keep going in thinking I'm going to register for more and then I talk myself out of things for some reason lol So our's still isn't that big. 

Sarah-Is Alyssa feeling better? Are you drinking lots of water and resting? If my bh act up I always pee (apparently a full bladder can cause contractions), drink some water and relax. I have to wear my belt for everything now...if I'm up for more than a pee without it my uterus gets rock hard. 
So glad you passed your glucose test! I'm nervous for mine when it gets here.

Yeah, I like to keep updated on all the girls but I don't get over to the ttc thread much anymore. Just seems like there can be a lot of negative, not always, but negative days. I only comment if I feel like I have something really helpful to say, which isn't often lol. I love it when people pop over here to offer advice though, please keep coming over here and updating :)


----------



## brunettebimbo

TTCaWee1 said:


> Never saw it. But it's Eli-ah-na

Very similar. Vampire Diaries kinda sounds like El-ay-na. 

Beautiful name :) I like things a bit "different"


----------



## clynn11

Omg LMAO you ladies are freaking cracking me up right now. Mirolee with your telling people and Amanda with your registry story. I needed a good laugh!!! :) :)


----------



## jury3

Sarah-I was telling the girls, if you start a registry at babies r us before jan 31st you get 10% back (up to $200) on everything purchased from your registry. It doesn't have to all be on there before Jan 31, just has to be started. You can even put things on there and buy them yourself and it goes towards the money back. Not too shabby of a deal!


----------



## TTCaWee1

I have a lot on my registries bc I thought of it as a shopping list too. That way I could go back and buy the things I wanted at one point. Especially since my brain is mush lately.


----------



## TTCaWee1

Oh and Cassidy don't cry. I remember the first group of us were early on and this happened with the TTC group. Hence why Kara or someone made the preggo group. Remember that one chick who posted that my baby could be dead as soon as I left the dr office? Sheesh. Kara got her though lol.


----------



## clynn11

I think the crying is 90% hormones, 10% frustration. I truly feel for those who lost their babe. I just think the negative comments of 'pregnant people make me want to kill myself' or about pregnant bodies, or completely ignoring everything I say is just unfair. We all worked VERY HARD and are deserving of our babes. We shouldn't feel guilty or hated for that.


----------



## frsttimemama

clynn11 said:


> I think the crying is 90% hormones, 10% frustration. I truly feel for those who lost their babe. I just think the negative comments of 'pregnant people make me want to kill myself' or about pregnant bodies, or completely ignoring everything I say is just unfair. We all worked VERY HARD and are deserving of our babes. We shouldn't feel guilty or hated for that.

I'm so sorry that any of you feel guilty for being pregnant. You shouldn't!! You all worked hard for it and are very deserving. I'm so thankful that Morgan introduced me to your group. It's been very helpful for my broken heart to see and hear so many happy endings. The support and advice has been amazing, and I'm thankful for you all.


----------



## brunettebimbo

You shouldn't feel guilty for being pregnant :hugs: I certainly don't hate any of you! Your all so supportive.


----------



## TTCaWee1

Ha I don't feel guilty.


----------



## asmcsm

I definitely agree with you Cassidy, though I tend to get more angry than cry... lol my lovely temper... I would just never have said things like that to any of you ladies even after my miscarriage, and frankly I just find it hard to continue to support someone that clearly doesn't give a shit what I have to say even if it's with the intentions of trying to comfort and then makes me feel like shit when I shouldn't... because I've paid my dues, I've had a loss and it took me 9 months to have a successful pregnancy. And I can honestly say that if she happens to get pregnant and comes back to this board I personally will not be giving any support, not to say anyone else shouldn't...I just feel like why should I? She clearly doesn't support our pregnancies and didn't want our support when we tried to offer it.


----------



## Ingodshand

jury3 said:


> Sarah-I was telling the girls, if you start a registry at babies r us before jan 31st you get 10% back (up to $200) on everything purchased from your registry. It doesn't have to all be on there before Jan 31, just has to be started. You can even put things on there and buy them yourself and it goes towards the money back. Not too shabby of a deal!

Oh that is different from what it used to be and now I want a registry even more! Would love 10% back!!

Alyssa is feeling better! Thanks for asking:) She ended up having an ear infection so the antibiotics have really helped. 

I know that I have not been drinking enough water so started chugging it this afternoon and the contractions have tapered off. They can really get scary, but I know there is nothing really to worry about since they mostly stop if I sit down. I also think if I do too much the day before that I will have more the day after. I so wish that I could go on leave like you and Amanda! I keep telling myself only 7 more weeks since I plan on working from home starting at 35 weeks.


----------



## RobertRedford

to be honest, I'm not pregnant and *I'm *having a hard time going back to that thread. I'm TTC and I feel that there is little support for ME there.


----------



## Ingodshand

Totally want this!!

https://www.diapers.com/p/4moms-mamaroo-black-classic-373245?site=CA&utm_source=Google&utm_medium=cpc_D&utm_term=YM-030&utm_campaign=GooglePLA&CAWELAID=1338799201&utm_content=pla&ca_sku=YM-030&ca_gpa=pla&ca_kw={keyword}


----------



## asmcsm

You're always welcome here Amanda! We love you lots :hugs:


----------



## RobertRedford

Ingodshand said:


> Totally want this!!
> 
> https://www.diapers.com/p/4moms-mamaroo-black-classic-373245?site=CA&utm_source=Google&utm_medium=cpc_D&utm_term=YM-030&utm_campaign=GooglePLA&CAWELAID=1338799201&utm_content=pla&ca_sku=YM-030&ca_gpa=pla&ca_kw={keyword}

I've heard mixed reviews on the mamaroo's! I know a lot of people who like them, and a lot of babies who do not like them. They are awfully cool though :)


----------



## brunettebimbo

I can't open the link. What is a Mamaroo?


----------



## RobertRedford

Thanks, Ash! We're headed to Hawaii at the end of the month, which will hopefully be right near O time. I'm (not-so) secretly hoping for a Hawaii vaca baby like Mirolee :)


----------



## asmcsm

I hope we have two Hawaii babies in this thread! That would be awesome!


----------



## frsttimemama

That would be amazing! :) I'm hoping to take one to Florida with me in February.. testing Tuesday!


----------



## Ingodshand

RobertRedford said:


> Ingodshand said:
> 
> 
> Totally want this!!
> 
> https://www.diapers.com/p/4moms-mamaroo-black-classic-373245?site=CA&utm_source=Google&utm_medium=cpc_D&utm_term=YM-030&utm_campaign=GooglePLA&CAWELAID=1338799201&utm_content=pla&ca_sku=YM-030&ca_gpa=pla&ca_kw={keyword}
> 
> I've heard mixed reviews on the mamaroo's! I know a lot of people who like them, and a lot of babies who do not like them. They are awfully cool though :)Click to expand...

Really?? That stinks! I know when Alyssa was little, all she wanted was to be bounced so I thought the different motions of this swing would be better than the traditional back and forth. Guess I will see if I can convince my hubby to get one and hopefully Evan will like it!

BB- It is like a baby swing, but so much more! It moves in 5 different ways and you can set the speed, etc.


----------



## Disneybaby26

...I might also add that my amazing growing bump and tig ol' bitties make me feel quite bangin'! :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33 KB
Views: 4


----------



## wavescrash

Disneybaby26 said:


> Oooooh I'm staying out of this one!!!
> 
> I stopped posting over there bc of the exact same reasons as you girls. Kudos on your thoughts and opinions. It's not the same welcoming or reciprocated support SOOO yea, I'm good!

Yep... same here. I don't think I subscribed to this month or last month's TTC thread to be honest.


----------



## asmcsm

Lol! I'm gonna have to agree with you Kara! My DH seems to think my preggo body is pretty damn bangin' and we have even better sex than we did before! P.s. I love that picture <3


----------



## RobertRedford

I'm bored as can be at work today, so I've been reading the news all day. The news headlines today are just too freakin much. Some examples from today:

-"Police find treasure trove in teen&#8217;s bum"

-"Naked Aussie Freed From washer with olive oil" 

-Texas firefighter uses beer to put out tire blaze"

-"Man crashes into Conn. gas station, steals banana"


----------



## RobertRedford

asmcsm said:


> Lol! I'm gonna have to agree with you Kara! My DH seems to think my preggo body is pretty damn bangin' and we have even better sex than we did before! P.s. I love that picture <3

lol! I can't wait for preggo sex. I remember it being uncomfortable last time cause i kept getting UTI's, hopefully it won't happen this time around.


----------



## Lotalaughs16

Amanda I hope you get a hawaii baby too!! and a Florida baby for you Sandy! Just popped over to reiterate my support to you ladies...I hope you'll stick around for all my ttc, preggo questions come summertime ;) 

Cassidy, I don't remember if i said it on the other thread but I'm so excited for you to announce. I literally have different peoples dates written down on my work computer so i know what kind of news to look for each day lol


----------



## asmcsm

Awww bummer about the UTI's! I've been worried about getting one, but so far I've been extremely lucky. Hopefully next time you won't have that problem and will get to enjoy it!


----------



## HWPG

I may accidentally put some (non-essential) things on there, tee hee. Gonna text my mom, see if she wants to go with me. I'll probably celebrate the occasion with either a mint Oreo blizzard or decaf vanilla latte. Yummmm.


----------



## Cowgirl07

RobertRedford said:


> to be honest, I'm not pregnant and *I'm *having a hard time going back to that thread. I'm TTC and I feel that there is little support for ME there.

I'm sorry, I try to support everyone. I do pop in on this thread too. Sometimes I ignore it but it's on for a day or two a month, af days mostly. I enjoy reading the updates and feel kinda bad now.


----------



## clynn11

Thanks Brittney :hugs: You are super sweet! I can't wait to see you get your BFP!!!


----------



## frsttimemama

Me too Katrina. I feel guilty, like I have done something wrong.


----------



## clynn11

Honestly that whole conversation was truly about the negative things Amelia has been saying. I understand she's hurting, but a lot of the things she says have been out of line and really hurtful towards those of us that are pregnant.

I've never felt any negativity from either one of you, Katrina and Sandy. :hugs:


----------



## wavescrash

One of my friends is pregnant with her first baby. She'll be 34 weeks tomorrow and has been in the hospital all week, diagnosed with preeclampsia. She was set to go home tomorrow on strict bed rest until 37 weeks but just found out she's progressed to severe preeclampsia and will instead be induced tonight. Keep her and her son in your thoughts please.

She had a scan yesterday (or earlier today) and he's estimated to weigh over 5 lbs already and they say his brain seems more developed than a 34-weeker so hopefully that's all good news for a short NICU stay.


----------



## RobertRedford

Oh, Katrina and Sandy, none of that was directed at you two!! Much love and hugs to you both, I appreciate all of your support.


----------



## clynn11

Sending your friend lots of love and positive vibes waves!!! My cousin had to deliver her baby at 32 weeks (I think.. it might've been 30) due to severe preeclampsia. Her babe was at the NICU for a month before she got to come home and is a happy and healthy little thing! <3


----------



## HWPG

No guilt! Let it go! It's all good - I already just feel relieved that it was hanging over people's heads and now it can breathe. No guilt.
Oh my god - the sex has been amazing. It's actually been too good - OH has been having to slow down quite a bit so it's not over too quickly ;) I wish we had sex more frequently, honestly. I feel bad for you ladies that are feeling poorly, but it sounds like the bedroom is still doing ok (ashlee). I would say OH has only acknowledged that I sort of have a bloat/bump going - much more noticeable to me than anyone else - but I'm hoping the further I get along, the sexier he finds me. That's my hope! I also asked him if he would look at my stitches after birth to see if they are healing. He (slowly) agreed. Ha! Hahaha! Omg, I can't imagine. And since I'll be all round during the spring and summer, and rocking the skirts and dresses like what what, he might need to shave my legs also. I should give him a heads up. :)


----------



## wavescrash

clynn11 said:


> Sending your friend lots of love and positive vibes waves!!! My cousin had to deliver her baby at 32 weeks (I think.. it might've been 30) due to severe preeclampsia. Her babe was at the NICU for a month before she got to come home and is a happy and healthy little thing! <3

Thanks dear :)

OH's cousin had to deliver her son at 34 (or so) weeks due to preeclampsia as well. He had a short NICU stay - I forget how long though - and he's doing great. He's about 2 months younger than Hannah. A little delayed with walking/talking compared to her but even a full-term baby could be behind with those things too.


As far as sex goes - non-existent. I have literally no desire. None whatsoever. Oh well.


----------



## Ingodshand

wavescrash said:


> One of my friends is pregnant with her first baby. She'll be 34 weeks tomorrow and has been in the hospital all week, diagnosed with preeclampsia. She was set to go home tomorrow on strict bed rest until 37 weeks but just found out she's progressed to severe preeclampsia and will instead be induced tonight. Keep her and her son in your thoughts please.
> 
> She had a scan yesterday (or earlier today) and he's estimated to weigh over 5 lbs already and they say his brain seems more developed than a 34-weeker so hopefully that's all good news for a short NICU stay.

I hope your friend and the baby are okay and glad that he is showing to be more developed!


----------



## Cowgirl07

wavescrash said:


> One of my friends is pregnant with her first baby. She'll be 34 weeks tomorrow and has been in the hospital all week, diagnosed with preeclampsia. She was set to go home tomorrow on strict bed rest until 37 weeks but just found out she's progressed to severe preeclampsia and will instead be induced tonight. Keep her and her son in your thoughts please.
> 
> She had a scan yesterday (or earlier today) and he's estimated to weigh over 5 lbs already and they say his brain seems more developed than a 34-weeker so hopefully that's all good news for a short NICU stay.

Good luck to them. I can't figure out how to reply to multiple threads on my kindle. But I love you pregnant ladies. I am extremely excited for you. I bought fabric for blankets and will get to them soon.


----------



## jury3

Sarah-I love those things! lol I have no idea how well they actually work for babies, but they are pretty cool. I highly recommend everyone go to babies r us where they have them on display and just play with them

Kara-I totally agree with you...I'm huge, I have stretch marks, but it's weird...I feel sexier than normal! My boobs aren't even big yet and I still feel pretty banging lol PS That picture is f-ing adorable!

To all the ttc girls, I totally agree with what Cassidy said. I love you girls and I love the support and am always happy to offer support. Posting on the ttc thread I do usually feel kind of overlooked, but I get it...I'm not on a lot so people don't know me as well and just like I don't have the energy to focus on reading all the ttc stuff, I know ttcers don't always have time to focus on preggo stuff either. Please don't feel like you did anything wrong at all! It was one person and their negative comments. Quite honestly, I hear a lot of negativity come out of her mouth. She's hilarious, but also depressing and sometimes over the line like today. 

Waves-We were told that babies born before 35 weeks are guaranteed NICU time even if it's just for a little bit (could be hospital by hospital though), that's why we are really hoping to keep these two in past that. That's a bummer she has to deliver early, but it sounds like baby is doing well so I'm sure baby will be just fine! I know it's still got to be scary though. I know I'm scared of having to deliver early...

As far as sex, yeah I'm with Waves on that one. I have had 0 desire. I've had maybe 3 orgasms (dream induced) and each time I woke up to my uterus hurting. So, I think I'll stay away from those lol


----------



## RobertRedford

jury3 said:


> Sarah-I love those things! lol I have no idea how well they actually work for babies, but they are pretty cool. I highly recommend everyone go to babies r us where they have them on display and just play with them
> 
> Kara-I totally agree with you...I'm huge, I have stretch marks, but it's weird...I feel sexier than normal! My boobs aren't even big yet and I still feel pretty banging lol PS That picture is f-ing adorable!
> 
> To all the ttc girls, I totally agree with what Cassidy said. I love you girls and I love the support and am always happy to offer support. Posting on the ttc thread I do usually feel kind of overlooked, but I get it...I'm not on a lot so people don't know me as well and just like I don't have the energy to focus on reading all the ttc stuff, I know ttcers don't always have time to focus on preggo stuff either. Please don't feel like you did anything wrong at all! It was one person and their negative comments. Quite honestly, I hear a lot of negativity come out of her mouth. She's hilarious, but also depressing and sometimes over the line like today.
> 
> Waves-We were told that babies born before 35 weeks are guaranteed NICU time even if it's just for a little bit (could be hospital by hospital though), that's why we are really hoping to keep these two in past that. That's a bummer she has to deliver early, but it sounds like baby is doing well so I'm sure baby will be just fine! I know it's still got to be scary though. I know I'm scared of having to deliver early...
> 
> As far as sex, yeah I'm with Waves on that one. I have had 0 desire. I've had maybe 3 orgasms (dream induced) and each time I woke up to my uterus hurting. So, I think I'll stay away from those lol

so much to respond to, but i'm still just blown away that you're having twins! soo incredible. you are so blessed!


----------



## asmcsm

Brittany, Katrina and Sandy, none of you have done anything to feel guilty about, like Cassidy said it's mostly just some comments that were very unnecessary and never would have been said in the TTC thread before that have made is feel unwelcome. We don't expect you guys to come over here daily and read about our pregnancies, I TOTALLY understand that some days it's just way too hard to read about someone else being pregnant. I think it's mostly that we just feel like our advice or support gets ignored or brushed off and let's face it, we're all suffering from heightened emotions from hormones so we take things a little more personally. I am more than happy to root you guys on and give any tips or advice or answer questions when asked. All I ask is that we get a little more respect from some people and keep negative comments that offend each other to a minimum


----------



## asmcsm

Lol mirolee, I'm glad I'm not te only one that's loving preggo sex


----------



## goldstns

Ash- let dh enjoy your body now...cuz after labor ull be so flabby ..or at least I am

robert- ur more then welcome!!! I feel the same about other thread...maybe cuz u and Nichole seem to b the only ones that I feel like I know


----------



## jury3

RobertRedford said:


> so much to respond to, but i'm still just blown away that you're having twins! soo incredible. you are so blessed!

Lol I'm still blown away by it some days too...Other days I forget that not everyone has two at once! Ha! They aren't even here yet and it already has it's challenges, but I love it and am so excited to be having two. I definitely feel like a lucky mama :)


----------



## clynn11

Omg I feel sooooooo much better.


----------



## asmcsm

clynn11 said:


> Omg I feel sooooooo much better.

Yay!!! So happy you told the in-laws!! Not long now until the big announcement! Can't wait till everyone else knows too!


----------



## Cowgirl07

clynn11 said:


> Omg I feel sooooooo much better.

Yay. I'm glad Cassidy. 
Part of my problem is I have been with you girls since I joined bnb and I have problems making new friends. So I keep sticking around and chatting with my favorite ladies.


----------



## asmcsm

We're glad you stick around Katrina! We're still rooting for you to get your bfp every day! :hugs:


----------



## jury3

I second Ashlee


----------



## frsttimemama

Yay Cassidy! :) That's so awesome! We won't be able to keep a secret AT ALL so I have super respect for those of you that can!! :)

Katrina, I can identify with that. I'm shy. Especially IRL! I'm outgoing and shy both. How does that work? Lol


----------



## frsttimemama

Okay, I hope you all don't mind and I know symptom spotting is bad.. but what kinda symptoms did you all have? I'm having some cramping, and I am SURE I'm not making it up.. but it doesn't necessarily mean I'm pregnant. I'm just curious. Between that, I'm EXHAUSTED (like today it made me think of how it was during 1st tri last time!), and sooo much creamy CM. Tomorrow is only 8 DPO, but just wanted some opinions please?


----------



## asmcsm

My symptoms at 8dpo were: cramping, pulling/pinching feeling, irritable, emotional, gassy, dizzy, nauseous, frequent peeing. Your symptoms sound great to me!


----------



## TTCaWee1

I was exhausted and cranky but we were also moving and working on our house....


----------



## frsttimemama

Thanks ladies! :) I've been nauseated when I woke up the last 2 days, but fine after eating something, gassy, and bloated the last probably.. 2-3 days. I'm trying not to get my hopes up, but we all know how hard that is!


----------



## HWPG

Hope is what keeps us coming back, sweetie. Fx!


----------



## clynn11

Here's some symptoms and 'possible symptoms' by dpo.

1-3dpo, nothing
4dpo- weird sensation, vagina got extremely warm for 30 seconds than disappeared.
5dpo- break out on shoulders. Dream of losing all of my teeth. Same weird sensation as 4dpo.
6dpo- dream about breastfeeding my baby in bed
7dpo- runny nose, had sex in the PM and had tannish CM afterwards. Bfn frer.
8dpo- runny nose, more brown/tannish CM. Bfn frer
9dpo- runny nose, diarrhea
10dpo- constipation, BFP on wondfo
11dpo- bfp on frer and cb digi
14dpo- small pink streak when I wiped. EWCM. Missed AF!
15-18dpo- runny nose, increased CM (creamy and EWCM), small cramping/twinges, craving eggs.


----------



## clynn11

Telling his family went good. He was absolutely NO HELP at all though so I just blurted it out!! Lol. His mom is in shock I think, and a little disappointed we waited so long (which I made sure she knew was her SONS choice!!! Lol). His step-dad is super pumped and kept saying how excited he is. His older sister said she 'already knew' and could just tell lol. His younger sister seems happy. I'm happy it's out in the open with all the fam now :)


----------



## asmcsm

Lol I knew it would come down to you telling them haha even chad called that one ;) so happy that everyone is excited and happy for you!


----------



## clynn11

Morning to night comparison, 11 weeks. I have so much bloat by the end of the night.
 



Attached Files:







Clipboard.jpg
File size: 43.4 KB
Views: 12


----------



## wavescrash

Oh goodness... I just realized I'm the next one due in this thread. That's a little scary lol.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Exciting though :happydance: How's your friend and son?

Cassidy, you look great!!

As for pregnancy bodies, my husband couldn't keep his hands off me, he said watching my body grow whilst carrying his child made me extremely attractive if you get what I mean? My massive knockers probably helped too! :rofl: 

Amanda I'm sorry you feel that way and I'm sorry if I've ignored any of your posts. I tend to pop on quickly during my lunch break or making Tristan something to eat etc so don't always manage to read/post properly.


----------



## HWPG

I may have already said this, my apologies... My bf told his boss at work! Why is this exciting? Because in the world, he had to tell his host. Om, bio mom and boss. So now he just has to tell his bio mom and we can announce without 'hurting' anyone's feelings (although inevitably someone will ask why we didn't tell them, whatevs). So, 11 weeks Monday. Scan at 12+1. Then go public. Thoughts on which phrase to use?
1) made in Hawaii (this one makes me think people will picture us having sex, so not my favorite).
2) Hawaiian hitch-hiker!
3) went as two, came back as three!
4) what happens in Hawaii doesn't always stay in Hawaii! 
Btw, my bf is all 'it didn't happen in Hawaii' and I'm all 'if we had sex Saturday before we left and one of the sperm fertilized the egg Monday when I ovulated, even though we were home, we are the only people that know that (and all my ladies on BnB)." geesh, stickler for details!


----------



## HWPG

Host mom, not host. om


----------



## Ingodshand

I vote for number 4!

So glad the announcement went well Cassidy!!


----------



## wavescrash

I like #3, so exciting being so close to announcing!

As for my friend, she posted 4 hours ago she was getting her 3rd round of induction meds, hadn't yet dilated but was starting to have contractions. Had a massive headache from the preeclampsia and magnesium they were giving her for it. She sounds like she's having a horrible experience honestly but hopefully it goes more quickly from here on out so she'll have her baby and the rest won't matter so much.


----------



## morganwhite7

Yeah talk about PAID OUR DUES.. We ALL struggled to get here. I am not okay with the negativity, it hurt to read pregnant bodies AREN'T BEAUTIFUL.. Um excuse me but I'm sexier than ever! :)

BB/Sandy/Katrina- I LOVE you girls.. I don't want to see your TTC haven fall apart, and I'm sorry it's so negative sometimes (it never used to be like that, and there were plenty of MC's/chemicals/losses/struggles). I like to pop in with my TTC 2 cents pretty frequently, too. I just hope you girls know that we really understand the struggle and hope for your BFP's! I don't want to abandon you girls, or Nichole or Amanda. I feel like we need to stick together, and I want to help support you all the way, preg or not. I'm just glad we made this thread bc I do understand that it hurts to see our "blah blah ultrasounds, bumps etc." updates. And I really appreciate that you girls pop over when you're feeling strong enough. Much love <3

Anyways, missed a bunch not checking in last night, we had a much-needed shopping/movie date! Lol DH said PLZ no BnB just us and dinner and bonding, ok?! (he's been working an opposite schedule than mine). It was great, we saw the new Lone Survivor movie (Emile Hirsch! <3) and got some good stuff at the Express sale.. I love him, wish we didn't have to grow up and get big ppl jobs, I miss spending every waking moment with him :/ but Marley will need lots of nice things so thank you Daddy! Anyways, she was curled up in my lower left hip area (I assume) and made it impossible to sit through a movie, was excruciating. I could barely bend over, it was a debilitating stab if I tried.. Awful. Finally went away when I got home on all fours and did pelvic sways.. Ouch though. I hope she never does it again.. I wouldn't quit moaning, he was like "you sure you're not in early labor??" Idk but ouch!

Sandy- My #1 difference was faint TWINGES around 7-9dpo. Like weird twitchy feeling in my tubes. My BFP month consisted of NO ewcm and less "symptoms" than any other month. Lots of creamy cm.. I remember I stood up like "woah- Hello AF" but nope! :)

Rachel- LOL @ stapling the rug to the new floor.. He'll find it a year down the road and it'll be no biggie ;) haha sounds like something I'd do. Oops.

Amanda- ooh wouldn't that be nice.. FX'd for a beach babe for you, too! What is the next step for DH.. Is he gonna start any vits or thinking surgery? I swear your BFP is coming and I'm gonna flip shit when it happens!! :)

Mirolee- I agree, GL not getting stuck scanning for hours!! Haha you're gonna be overwhelmed.. It's great though so fun. I'm glad it's finally feeling real for you. I couldn't keep my mouth shut either ;) (no biggie, s/he's a sticky one!) oh and I like #2 or 3 too!

Julie- ONE thing for you: I WISH I could have an orgasm by a dream! Lol jeez lucky you!! Haha. I like how you said what you did, too. She is hilarious at times.. But sometimes it shocks me and crosses the line. 

Cass- Yay cute bumpie! I always took my pics at night so it looked bigger ;) it's so fun when it finally sprouts.. Are you still in regular pants?? I hate jeans and the Bella bands just made my buttcrack hang out so I have lived in yoga pants/leggings literally this entire time lolol.

Kara- Happy 100 days!!! My countdown starts Friday.. Omg it's getting TOO real!

Sarah- good for passing your tests and ugh I had carpal tunnel awful last pregnancy too.. Hope it doesn't happen this time! They gave me wrist braces to sleep in 

Nikki- I hope you're enjoying your little smush! I'd love more pics soon ;) and I wasn't there when you got preggo but I just love the companionship we all have.. Even if you check in infrequently- at least you always come back! (We've got LIVES! :))

I also wanted to tell you girls that we've decided to have our baby shower on Jaxon's birthday on March 29th (Saturday). Last year mine was planned for April 7th, but obv we didn't get that far.. I dunno I just think it would be a good idea to be with all of our family and friends that day so that we don't spend it miserable, I prob wouldn't move from bed. But at the shower at least I could talk to everyone about him and feel a bit better. Won't be just girls, we're gonna have both me and DH's friends and fam there.. So one big party! It will be right down the road from Jaxon and we'll go there after to visit and give him some presents, too. My mom made a giant fake floral bear for his grave but we're going to save it for his bday. We'll have his fancy bench in, too, so everyone can see that. It will be bittersweet for sure, but at least I will spend it with the ones who loved him. I can't wait, we have a huge space rented and lots of expected guests.. My mom is quite the planner, so I bet it will be immaculate. And lots of food ;)

Happy Weekend! :happydance:


----------



## jury3

Mirolee-I say #4...and I couldn't keep it a secret either. It's so hard when you're excited. Didn't help I felt like shit either lol

Cassidy-I bet that is such a relief to finally have the family know! I felt so much better when it was finally out there.

Sandy-my symptoms were:
6-8 DPO slight cramping, increased creamy cm and lower back pain (which only ever happens with AF)
9 DPO no symptoms except maybe creMy cm still, bfn
10-11 DPO nothing, had given up but decided if by some chance my temp went up he next morning I would test bc it always goes down on day 12
12 DPO temp went up, bfp...started to feel a bit crampy
13-14 DPO cramps, creamy cm but no AF!

Waves-lol I was just trying to think about what order we were all due in yesterday...after you it's going to be one baby after the other!


----------



## jury3

Morgan-I think thats a good idea for the baby shower :)

Speaking of, ours is today! My mom and friend are staying with us tonight so we cleaned for the first time in a while...I was so sore and exhausted! I woke up feeling like I'd been hit by a truck lol feeling better now though. Anyway off to get ready!


----------



## goldstns

Anyone know how to post pics on bnb if I'm on my cell phone? I'd post more pics, but I'm barely on my computer...usually my cell.


----------



## morganwhite7

How exciting!!! You have to post a list of the goodies you get! How fun.. a whole day dedicated to the little humans we've been obsessing about for so long! Lol

Nikki- Click "go advanced" on the post area and then there will be a paper clip thumbnail at the top by the fonts/colors etc. I think you can only do one at a time though, it frustrates me lol. It will open another tab, a pic uploader. Pretty simple to use.


----------



## wavescrash

jury3 said:


> Waves-lol I was just trying to think about what order we were all due in yesterday...after you it's going to be one baby after the other!

I was thinking about that too. First it was Emily then forever until Nikki, now forever until me. But then once I'm done, you ladies will be popping those babies out left and right :) So exciting though. Hopefully we get some more ladies to join from the TTC-side before we're all done :)

Hope you have a fun baby shower today! (It IS today, right? LOL.)


Unrelated but I just have to vent:
I really wonder why I continue to bother with my mother.


Anytime I ask a favor or to borrow something or anything like that, her response is always "I guess." I asked if she could make a cake and some simple cookies for my stupid baby shower and she goes, "I guess I can. How big of a cake?"

"I guess."

If you don't want to then just fucking say no. If it's too much of a hassle to do something other than Facebooking and drinking alcohol all day, then say so. Don't offer your stupid house and pretend like you care by knitting a damn blanket (which I said I was going to do in the first place).

The other day I asked if I could borrow her sewing machine sometime when she didn't plan on using it so I could learn how. Her reply? "Umm... ok." WHAT THE HECK KIND OF REPLY IS THAT? Is it ok or is it not? Because it certainly doesn't sound okay.

At this point I'd rather just cancel the stupid, pointless baby shower anyway and just tell her nevermind because I'm tired of seeming like every thing I ever ask of her is such a fucking inconvenience.

I literally just sat down in front of Hannah's high chair crying, begging her to eat her stupid bananas because she's constantly wasting food lately and I just can't afford to buy much more until I get my food stamps approved (if they ever are) because Tyler's stupid new job isn't going to even cover rent this month and basically I feel like everything I'm doing lately is one huge mistake after another and we're going to be royally screwed.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Mirolee I think #2 or #4 best :)

Thanks Morgan, I do enjoy the support from you all and I do like to pop in when it's a good day which luckily seems to have started to outweigh the bad!


----------



## brunettebimbo

wavescrash said:


> jury3 said:
> 
> 
> Waves-lol I was just trying to think about what order we were all due in yesterday...after you it's going to be one baby after the other!
> 
> I was thinking about that too. First it was Emily then forever until Nikki, now forever until me. But then once I'm done, you ladies will be popping those babies out left and right :) So exciting though. Hopefully we get some more ladies to join from the TTC-side before we're all done :)
> 
> Hope you have a fun baby shower today! (It IS today, right? LOL.)
> 
> 
> Unrelated but I just have to vent:
> I really wonder why I continue to bother with my mother.
> 
> 
> Anytime I ask a favor or to borrow something or anything like that, her response is always "I guess." I asked if she could make a cake and some simple cookies for my stupid baby shower and she goes, "I guess I can. How big of a cake?"
> 
> "I guess."
> 
> If you don't want to then just fucking say no. If it's too much of a hassle to do something other than Facebooking and drinking alcohol all day, then say so. Don't offer your stupid house and pretend like you care by knitting a damn blanket (which I said I was going to do in the first place).
> 
> The other day I asked if I could borrow her sewing machine sometime when she didn't plan on using it so I could learn how. Her reply? "Umm... ok." WHAT THE HECK KIND OF REPLY IS THAT? Is it ok or is it not? Because it certainly doesn't sound okay.
> 
> At this point I'd rather just cancel the stupid, pointless baby shower anyway and just tell her nevermind because I'm tired of seeming like every thing I ever ask of her is such a fucking inconvenience.
> 
> I literally just sat down in front of Hannah's high chair crying, begging her to eat her stupid bananas because she's constantly wasting food lately and I just can't afford to buy much more until I get my food stamps approved (if they ever are) because Tyler's stupid new job isn't going to even cover rent this month and basically I feel like everything I'm doing lately is one huge mistake after another and we're going to be royally screwed.Click to expand...

That really sucks :( Have you spoke to her about it?

What are food stamps BTW?


----------



## Disneybaby26

Julie-HAPPY shower day mama!!! Can't wait to hear all about how spoiled those babies are!! Enjoy every second!!

Mirolee-I like 4 the best but I love them all! :)

Waves-I'm so sorry you're mom treats you like that, it must be so frustrating. :(

Cass-AWESOME news that the fam is finally in on everything! That must be such a weight off. Now for a doctors appt and announcement, eeek!!

Ash-can you even sit still??? Can't wait to see if your pink or blue!!! :)

Morgan- that sounds absolutely lovely and like a very nice tribute to Jaxon. Your sweet babe wouldn't want mommy sitting home miserable, it will be perfect! Xx


----------



## goldstns

Julie...enjoy the shower!!


----------



## asmcsm

Mirolee- I like 2&4
Morgan- your shower sounds like it will be lovely and I think it's a great way to spend Jaxon's birthday

Julie- yay! I hope you have tons of fun today! Can't wait to see how spoiled you get!

Kara- it's getting hard! It's so close! Wondering if ill even be able to sleep tomorrow night but then ill still have to wait till 4pm which is going to be torture! But we had to pick an afternoon apt so that DH could go


----------



## morganwhite7

Waves- She sounds like a such a downer lol.. I'd ignore her, doesn't sound like she'll ever get better, she doesn't sound content with life!

I've got food stamps too (only $150 a month since DH is now employed) and am considering using WIC also.. More vouchers for free milk, bread, cereal, fruits/veggies etc. Waves you should def be approved with 2 babies, and not being married helps too.. I got $450 a month before I got married, and that was for being pregnant. I think it's an extra 100 per kid a month, but not positive how it works in your county. You should look into WIC, too. Free formula and pump! I get a double electric Medela.

BB- Food stamps are for low-income families.. Just a card from the gov't and you get a monthly allowance for food. 

Hey, it is what it is! DH and I are 20 (he's 21) and trying to support a little family now and live on our own, so I'll take what I can get.. $150 for food allows me to be able to pay the $200 electric bill. Just praying things fall into place with his new job, his pay should triple ($30/hr) once he finishes diesel mechanics training at the car dealership he works at.. And I want to finish school. But we're young and have time.. One step at a time. I am just thankful to be back to square 1 after losing our awesome car, house, jobs, college I was working on, and precious son last year. We've been so blessed to recover the way we have. Poor DH still walks like a peg-leg though ;) (I call him that all the time, he hates it lol)


----------



## wavescrash

brunettebimbo said:


> That really sucks :( Have you spoke to her about it?
> 
> What are food stamps BTW?

No... I honestly don't know what to say to her because my instinct is to just snap and flip out and I know that won't get us anywhere. She & I have never had a great relationship honestly, always butting heads. She had gotten better after I had my 20 month old but slowly started reverting back to how things were. And then she blames me for our current issues.

Food stamps are basically government-issued money used only to buy groceries/food. You get a certain amount of money each month, based on your family size and income but you have to apply & get approved first. Depending on where you live, it could take a long time and unfortunately... the county which I apply through takes forever. And I haven't even been able to apply because they want proof of income but I'm waiting for my leave of absence to go through but that means I have no proof of income nor valid proof/reasoning why I'm currently NOT working right now. Nor can I find the mail that has my case number on it so that I can login to my account and start the application.



Disneybaby26 said:


> Waves-I'm so sorry you're mom treats you like that, it must be so frustrating. :(

Thanks dear.


----------



## wavescrash

morganwhite7 said:


> Waves- She sounds like a such a downer lol.. I'd ignore her, doesn't sound like she'll ever get better, she doesn't sound content with life!
> 
> I've got food stamps too (only $150 a month since DH is now employed) and am considering using WIC also.. More vouchers for free milk, bread, cereal, fruits/veggies etc. Waves you should def be approved with 2 babies, and not being married helps too.. I got $450 a month before I got married, and that was for being pregnant. I think it's an extra 100 per kid a month, but not positive how it works in your county. You should look into WIC, too. Free formula and pump! I get a double electric Medela.
> 
> BB- Food stamps are for low-income families.. Just a card from the gov't and you get a monthly allowance for food.
> 
> Hey, it is what it is! DH and I are 20 (he's 21) and trying to support a little family now and live on our own, so I'll take what I can get.. $150 for food allows me to be able to pay the $200 electric bill. Just praying things fall into place with his new job, his pay should triple ($30/hr) once he finishes diesel mechanics training at the car dealership he works at.. And I want to finish school. But we're young and have time.. One step at a time. I am just thankful to be back to square 1 after losing our awesome car, house, jobs, college I was working on, and precious son last year. We've been so blessed to recover the way we have. Poor DH still walks like a peg-leg though ;) (I call him that all the time, he hates it lol)

She really is. She's absolutely miserable with life/her life and it's such a drain. I would have nothing to do with her whatsoever if she didn't have custody of Autumn still. I wish I didn't need anything from her but the sad fact is is that OH & I have nobody but each other to rely on really. His family lives in Virginia (we're in Ohio). My grandma lives 45 minutes away and doesn't like driving so she only comes out our way 1-2 times a year. My sister is so busy working and going to college full-time that she can't be much help and neither OH or I have real, actual, be-there-for-you-no-matter-what friends. So if I need help with something, she's the only person left to go to and it really wears on me but I don't know what else to do.

I already commented about the food stamps issue but basically I haven't even applied yet because they ask for proof of income. I haven't worked since Christmas so I won't have a current paystub this week but my LOA isn't official yet either so I don't have the paperwork to submit proving that I'm out of work for a medical reason. OH just started his new job and hasn't received a paycheck yet. I'm sure I can just get a letter from them stating his start date, rate of pay and average hours per week but I'm not sure how to deal with my income/job situation. I don't want to get denied or in trouble for providing wrong or incomplete information. I also can't find my case number ANYWHERE (I have a box full of all my old mail and all my old case manager/number stuff but it's gone missing in the move) so I can't log in to apply online.

I'm all about applying for WIC but again... they require proof of income. I suppose I could call them Monday and ask what they recommend I do. I had WIC before but stopped using it once Hannah started on milk because she can only take almond milk and they didn't cover it. And then we moved and income changed and it was too much of a hassle to go back and update my file when it was just going to give me eggs and bread while I was living at my mom's and didn't really need it lol. But I could definitely use their milk and eggs and fruit/veggie vouchers right now.

Oh man, I would kill for OH to have a job paying anywhere near that amount. He can't get a "real" job to save his life and I can't afford to go back to school anytime soon (stupid past decisions, defaulted on several loans and can't receive financial aid until it's all paid off) so I just feel like we're stuck in a huge rut. I see friends getting "big breaks" all the time, falling into a good job because of someone they know or a stroke of fate... I just keep hoping one day that'll happen to us and he'll land a decent job. This one pays great (compared to past jobs) but 18 hours a week is definitely not going to pay the bills.


----------



## morganwhite7

My DH just got super lucky bc his brother works there.. Last year he was working random warehouse jobs, too 

Oh and girls!!! I forgot to tell you.. I came up with Marley Jaye instead of Willow bc of Jaxon. I wanted it to mean something extra special, but DH hated it. So after muchhhhh contemplating we came up with Jemma instead, so we can still call her Marley "J". I just wanted something that had a cute nickname and with a J for Jaxon.. And Marley willow is such a mouthful, no matter how much I love it. So Jemma, instead of Gemma so that it's J. And I think that's final! We are keeping it a secret til birth so that we don't get any negative feedback. I love it.. And that DH picked it, he hated all the other ones, so that makes me feel better..

Marley Jemma White :)


----------



## wavescrash

Aw cute and what a sweet story behind it. I'm sure she'll love knowing that once she's older.

You could always go with Jane ;) My middle name of course lol.


----------



## morganwhite7

I do LOVE Jane but then the whole marijuana thing comes into play.. I have a c-section scheduled for 4/20.. Bob MARLEY, MJ, Marley Jane (maryjane) was just pushing it lolol. Or so MIL said.. She said plzzz no that poor child, but it was #2 on my list :)


----------



## wavescrash

Hahah I was kidding anyway ;) But I never would have thought of that lol.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Food stamps sound like a great idea. Over here you get given money hence why so many people refuse to work and spend it on beer, fags, flash TVs etc. I'd rather benefits be paid in vouchers etc.


----------



## wavescrash

Well unfortunately a lot of people abuse the system here too and the system is overworked & overloaded with lots of people who don't bother to try and work and just want to live off the benefits.

On the plus side, food stamp money is loaded onto a card they issue you and it only works on grocery items. Some things like candy and gum are (mostly) excluded. And then with WIC, it's a voucher program where you get paper vouchers/checks to use only on specified items, totaling a certain amount.


----------



## brunettebimbo

I think that's a great idea. The UK should definitely do that!


----------



## Disneybaby26

Ash-that stinks its an afternoon appt but soooo nice that DH will get to go!! It's a long US so it's nice for bonding with baby and getting to see every little piece of LO! Plus, just think that 4:00 there is 7:00pm here lol!! So i have to wait way longer ;) so excited for you!

Loveeeee the middle name choice Morgan. I loved willow too but Jemma is just as pretty and has a special meaning too!!

DH hates May for a middle and I've been contemplating suggesting Isabella instead but I don't want to suggest until Im sure I love it! I'm pretty sure he would like anything other then May and I'm not sure it matters too much to me!

Makayla May
Makayla Isabella
What do you girls think??

I'm soooo lazy today. Like so lazy. It's cold and windy and rainy so I'm posted up watching food network listening to the pup chomp his bone while DH is out watching football :)


----------



## wavescrash

I think I'm just very hormonal today.


Back in high school there was this big group of kids I hung out with. Dated one of them during 10th grade, friends with various "members" of the group throughout high school. We graduated 10 years ago this year and while I haven't really hung out with anyone, we've sorta kept in touch through Facebook. Over the years, I've seen some of them out in public and we'd stop to catch up, things like that. Most of the kids stayed very close through the years though.

Anyway, last weekend one of the guys in the group (he graduated my year) wasn't feeling well. Sunday night he took medicine for a headache, went to bed and never woke up. He was seriously friends with everyone. He & I weren't particularly friends but we hung out occasionally when our group of friends would get together. I probably haven't talked to him since high school (so 10 years ago) but today is his funeral and seeing all our mutual friends posting things, sharing old pictures and stories, talking about how they can't believe it (I can't either... so sad) is really hurting my heart. I contemplated going to the services but felt it might be weird since he & I weren't friends the way he was with everyone else in the group. In the end it doesn't matter because OH had the car helping friends move today anyway but the funeral starts in 20 minutes and various friends are posting things on FB about him/the funeral and it just got me really upset. I can't imagine what his closer friends and even family must be going through right now. Life is seriously so short.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Disneybaby26 said:


> Ash-that stinks its an afternoon appt but soooo nice that DH will get to go!! It's a long US so it's nice for bonding with baby and getting to see every little piece of LO! Plus, just think that 4:00 there is 7:00pm here lol!! So i have to wait way longer ;) so excited for you!
> 
> Loveeeee the middle name choice Morgan. I loved willow too but Jemma is just as pretty and has a special meaning too!!
> 
> DH hates May for a middle and I've been contemplating suggesting Isabella instead but I don't want to suggest until Im sure I love it! I'm pretty sure he would like anything other then May and I'm not sure it matters too much to me!
> 
> Makayla May
> Makayla Isabella
> What do you girls think??
> 
> I'm soooo lazy today. Like so lazy. It's cold and windy and rainy so I'm posted up watching food network listening to the pup chomp his bone while DH is out watching football :)

I like may. Because Isabella seems a bit of a mouth full.


----------



## clynn11

I do think May flows a little better than Isabella, but I love both of the names!

Love Marley Jemma, Morgan! Gemma has always been on my name list. I LOVE IT.


----------



## HWPG

Waves, I'm sorry you're in such a tough situation. It's hard when you don't have people to fall back on.
Morgan, I loved willow and now love jemma. Seriously, though, you could call her princess banana-hammock and she would still be so loved and taken care of! ;)
Julie, enjoy and tell us about your shower!
And i'm sorry gals, but this part of the post is totally selfish - just putting that out there. ;)
First, I'm so congested and have been having a hard time breathing all week. Can't tell if it's a cold or pregnancy thing, but either way, it's making it hard for oxygen to get from the air to my cells. OH agreed to a humidifier which I purchased, but now I'm looking at the box and just so tired just thinking about assembling it. On top of that, I had three CRAZY dreams last night. First, my ex got me to meet up with him (he's been asking me for a while for coffee, and I've always said no) and we were hanging out and he threatening me with these really long scissors. He kept saying "Mirolee why can't we hang out? Be friends? You're blowing everything out of proportion!" and I was like "'cause you're threatening me with fucking scissors!". Second: about kids I went to grade school with, who I have not seen for.... Twenty years. Third: very sexual and weird and graphic. Ugh, did not sleep well. 
On a positive note, I started my registry today - eeeee! Spent two hours with my mom going thru the store. I put a bunch of things on it that I need to research, and other things that I don't want that brand/style, but want to remember to get later. She was 1% annoying regarding bottles and pacifiers - I don't friggin know what I want. I want to ask a couple people what worked for them first, and then maybe make better decisions. But it was fun, and tiring, and I was able to put my hands on some stuff - like trying out different jogging stroller setups, different pack and plays, etc. After making the registry, i obviously started thinking that's I've jinxed the pregnancy and next weeks scan will have no heartbeat, or a third eye, or no brain - or half a brain because twice I used salicylic acid and I drink coffee every day. I just can't believe it's real yet. Then I met up with a gf and we drove an hour to a mall and I got a couple new tops. She got some work clothes. Then we drove back home, I stopped at panera and got food, and now ion the couch wondering if it's acceptable to go to bed at 730pm. Oh, and I feel solo lazy. I want to go for a run, or a spin class, or something where I sweat and I'm out of breath and feel like I'm moving. But then I get all paranoid about am I cooking the baby? Can the baby breathe? Then I think, this is only temporary, and I can totally get back into good exercise habits post partum, and don't become too psycho Mirolee because you put on more weight than (insert everyone's name). And OH is it of town tonight, I'm tired and needy, getting weepy because I don't know why, I'm constantly thirsty p, and just whiny in general, which I'm sorry about. I'm going to go have a cookie. That should cheer me up ;) thanks for listening. I feel stupid complaining about such petty things, but I just feel so out of sorts, and no one else I feel comfortable admitting this to.


----------



## wavescrash

Aw haha Mirolee! Well I can assure you every single thing you listed is totally normal and something we've all dealt with during pregnancy to some extent or another. I'm sure baby will be just fine at your scan, no third eye or anything :) ALL I drink is soda/caffeine and Leah was totally normal at her scans. 


So my friend that was being induced last night at 34 weeks due to severe preeclampsia - it's been roughly 24 hours since they started her on induction meds. She couldn't remember the name of it but it's similar to Cervidil - inserted onto/near the cervix to ripen it. She's had 4 doses of it so far and her cervix hadn't even changed. Finally after the 4th dose she started having contractions but they're not enough to do anything to her cervix. They said next step would be Pitocin but told her "Using Pitocin with an unfavorable cervix would be like ramming the baby's head into a brick wall" so they're hesitant to start it. However Pitocin will strengthen the contractions so hopefully that plus the cervix meds will work together and she'll start to dilate or efface or something.

However because of the pre-e and magnesium she's on to prevent seizures caused by severe pre-e, she's got massive headaches that aren't going away with pain meds and has now started throwing up (side effect of pre-e.) She said they weren't going to talk about a c-section until after the 4th dose of induction meds and I guess after they try Pitocin. She's having such a horrible birth experience, I feel terrible for her. I'm not a c-section fan at all but at this point I think that's the best thing for her and the baby. She's miserable and stressed and sick, how's that doing any favors for her high BP or the baby, you know? So uh... fingers crossed and say some prayers for them please :)


----------



## TTCaWee1

Mirolee - I love option #4. Also, like Amanda said, all that - totally normal. I totally whimpered as I was walking to my car bc the ems that was bringing in a respiratory distress passed me with lights and sirens on. Wtf? There's no rhyme or reason for our hormonal outbursts. 

Waves - your poor friend. Is this her first baby? I would totally go preg-zilla on them if I were in her shoes. 

Morgan - I love Jemma too. I've always loved that name

Kara - what if you spelled it Mae? It's a little more feminine. I think Makayla Isabella is a mouthful honestly. What about Rae? Or Rhys/Reese? Harlow? Henley? Hayden? 

Hmm hope I didn't miss anyone but sorry if I did.


----------



## wavescrash

TTCaWee1 said:


> Waves - your poor friend. Is this her first baby? I would totally go preg-zilla on them if I were in her shoes.

Yeah, it's their first :/ Totally ruined the experience for her and she made comment to a relative (via FB) that she doesn't want to think about having another baby right now because of everything going wrong. I don't blame her but I hate that this whole experience isn't a happy one for her anymore.

She just posted, "_I've had my 7th dose of induction meds. My cervix isn't budging because my body knows Logan isn't done cooking. No dialation & minimal contractions. Vomited really hard, twice. So nothing new really.. same as 30 hours ago when this all started._" And then in the comments said that she can go another 24 hours with induction meds before they'll move to a c-section. Before then the only reason they'd do a cesarean is if the baby were breech, in distress or something was wrong with her.

............... I'm pretty sure they induced her at 33w6d because there's something wrong with her. If it could have gone another 2 days on bed rest and pre-e meds, they should have just waited and monitored her some more. I mean, I'm not her doctors so I don't know what I'm talking about but I just think about the stress this is putting on her physically and mentally which will TOTALLY hinder her body from progressing as it needs to. And then I think about what stress the baby must be under due to her pre-e, all the meds, the fact that she's basically not been allowed to get up and out of bed all week (which is also going to prevent her body from progressing since she can't walk around) and of course, the stress she's going through is likely passing onto the baby. I know she's getting regular NSTs to monitor him but still... it's just a shitty situation all the way around and agreed - if I were in her shoes, I'd be raising hell and I'm not one to do anything like that. But in this particular situation, I'm not seeing how any of this is benefiting her OR the baby.

But the fact that she can go until 8pm tomorrow (it's 10:30pm where she's at now) is ridiculous.


----------



## TTCaWee1

Yeah that is insane. In the end she will prob end up with a CS so why not just do it. I don't get it. My doc is ready to book mine now just based off my size lol. I guess that just shows how different each doc can be but also that it doesn't have to follow the same protocol for everyone.


----------



## wavescrash

So I just went to scratch my leg through my pajama pants and realized my calf felt HUGE. I roll up my pant legs and sure enough, my calves are freaking massive. It's definitely swelling but my ankles/feet/hands/face are fine... (actually just took off my socks and my ankles are a little swollen too) it just totally caught me off guard because I don't remember them looking this way before. I can't stop staring at my legs now lol.


----------



## Ingodshand

Disneybaby26 said:


> Ash-that stinks its an afternoon appt but soooo nice that DH will get to go!! It's a long US so it's nice for bonding with baby and getting to see every little piece of LO! Plus, just think that 4:00 there is 7:00pm here lol!! So i have to wait way longer ;) so excited for you!
> 
> Loveeeee the middle name choice Morgan. I loved willow too but Jemma is just as pretty and has a special meaning too!!
> 
> DH hates May for a middle and I've been contemplating suggesting Isabella instead but I don't want to suggest until Im sure I love it! I'm pretty sure he would like anything other then May and I'm not sure it matters too much to me!
> 
> Makayla May
> Makayla Isabella
> What do you girls think??
> 
> I'm soooo lazy today. Like so lazy. It's cold and windy and rainy so I'm posted up watching food network listening to the pup chomp his bone while DH is out watching football :)

I love may! If Evan had been a girl then he would have been Emma Mae. Very classic but different!


----------



## Ingodshand

My calves have been swelling too and I had no idea until I went back to work and had huge indents from my socks. I just try to keep my legs elevated at work which seems to help! It's crazy how quickly you go from no swelling to cankles!


----------



## frsttimemama

Mirolee, I like #4. It's totally normal to feel that way. I say go to bed at 7:30 if you want! Your body is makin a baby! That takes lots of work and energy! Glad you had fun today. Don't worry about jinxing it. It's hard, but it will be okay!

Morgan, I like Marley Jemma. :) Cute thought behind it.

Amanda, so sorry about your mom and your stress level. UGH! Hope it gets better soon!! I can't imagine being in your friend's shoes. I can't understand the thought behind it unless they are just trying to let baby stay in as long as possible, but then why induce.. doesn't make any sense. What an awful experience!

Julie, hope your shower went well!!

Kara, You're entitled. Like I told Mirolee, you're body is makin a baby! That takes so much energy. You have every right to be lazy if you want! :) I'm feelin so lazy and exhausted today, too. I hope it's first trimester tired and not just a long week at at work tired. haha! :) I like May. Isabella is a mouthful, but I still like it, too. You'll figure out one you both like. We went through 23,098,234,098,324,098 names to find a girl name.. and didn't even end up needing it. Haha! Then my ex-boyfriend and his fiancée just recently named their baby our favorite girl name. We considered using it if we get pregnant with a girl. Back to the drawing board if we have a girl! :)


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Hey ladies! I've not been on in a few days. It appears I missed a A LOT. All I will say is that I felt like a lot of you ladies, and no longer felt comfortable going to the TTC board because of all the negativity....

But.. Moving on!!

17 weeks today! Yay!


----------



## asmcsm

Happy swing day to lots of you ladies! 

One more day until gender scan yay! I had my first baby dream last night and it was a boy, but I think it may have something to do with my friend giving birth to her son this morning. She was admitted yesterday and after 28hours of labor he's finally here.


----------



## frsttimemama

So exciting! What is your gut telling you?? Because I bet it is right. My gut was boy. Hubby was convinced girl. He convinced me girl. Andddd we had a boy in there.


----------



## frsttimemama

I just want to put out there again that as far as I'm concerned, you're all welcome at the TTC board. I love hearing from all of you. Obviously you know how to get pregnant.. lol! But I mean, I will just come here and see those of you who don't want to come there anymore.


----------



## asmcsm

frsttimemama said:


> So exciting! What is your gut telling you?? Because I bet it is right. My gut was boy. Hubby was convinced girl. He convinced me girl. Andddd we had a boy in there.

My gut says girl and I'm hoping girl, but we'll see. I will be happy no matter what just to have a squishy little baby.


----------



## Cowgirl07

I'm with Sandy. I love hearing from you girls. 
Goodness I love swing day!


----------



## frsttimemama

I bet your gut is right then! :)


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Gut says girl for me too! I'll be slightly bummed if i'm wrong. I'm hoping there is some truth "mothers intuition". I've already decided on the nursery theme if it's a girl. Elephants! I love elephants and collect glass elephants. I can't wait to decorate the nursery with the little elephants on the shelves. =]


----------



## asmcsm

I think I will be bummed temporarily if I am wrong just because I am in love with our girl name and don't want to wait to use it, but we will be decorating the nursery with owls whether we have a boy or a girl so it's mostly just the colors that are depending on gender


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

I'll be happy with either gender.. just upset that my intuition is wrong! LOL
If it were a boy, i'd love to do a nautical theme. The rest of our apartment has a "beachy cottage" feel. I love it.


----------



## frsttimemama

We did a sage green room with a jungle theme before we knew either way. So for a girl, we'll just add some pink. That was our plan for before, too.


----------



## asmcsm

I think we'll use grey, white and mint no matter what because I love those colors, but if its a girl I'd throw coral or peach in there too. Our wedding was burlap and lace with mint and peach accents and I just love those colors.

I'm planning to paint the pictures and make a lot of decorations myself, also planning to have DH's great aunt make a quilt for the crib instead of buying one. That way we can use whatever colors we want


----------



## frsttimemama

We handmade a lot of ours, too. I painted letters and put his name up. We really enjoyed making it special for him.


----------



## Disneybaby26

Happy swing day to the Sunday ladies!!

Happy THIRD TRIMESTER, Rachel!! :)

26 Weeks for me!! Starting to have to remind myself to slowwwww down!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 18.2 KB
Views: 14


----------



## brunettebimbo

What a lovely little bump! Looking good :)


----------



## wavescrash

Such a cute bump :)


----------



## wavescrash

Went through a little bit of a growth spurt.

Left is from Wednesday at 31 weeks, right is from last night at 31+3. Her movements have gotten stronger and very different in the last few days as well. Bump feels drastically heavier and much more round at the bottom. Swelling in my legs from last night was gone when I woke up thankfully. Freaked me out because they were so big lol. Woke up with a horrible headache today but I think that's just sinuses.

My friend is finally 1cm and 70% effaced. She just got another dose of the cervix induction medicine, gets another at 6pm and then after that the next step is Pitocin so hopefully her cervix starts getting into gear and progressing lol. Nothing like totally exhausting a woman before giving her a baby to take home that won't let her sleep either, right?
 



Attached Files:







1545173_10151792234232820_261393115_n.jpg
File size: 42.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Disneybaby26

Right pic definitely looks a little heavier! Love the bump!

I can't imagine what your poor friend is going through, I'd be a mess by now! :(


----------



## asmcsm

Cute bumps!


----------



## Disneybaby26

Almost 24 hours to go ash!! Eeek!!! :)


----------



## Disneybaby26

Hugeeeee HALO sale on zuliliy!! 50% off!!


----------



## clynn11

I'll be happy with either gender. My intuition says girl. But then I just feel like i'm gonna be wrong and it's gonna be a boy! LOL

I think we're gonna do grey and mint/teal for a boy, and grey and lavender for a girl. Maaaaybe. We will see lol. Our theme will be birds... :haha: bet you all would have never guessed that one!! Lmao.

Can't wait until you find out Ash!!!!! Soooo close!

Kara, I can't believe how freaking tiny and adorable your bump is! Jealous!!!! And thanks for the heads up on the zulily HALO sale! I just ordered two of em!!! :) :)


----------



## Cowgirl07

Our "baby" room is light green. It's a storage room and office for now. My cousin will paint a mural in it if we get pregnant.


----------



## HWPG

our maybe-baby room is yellow, so it will stay yellow. i'm doing a pseudo safari theme, but heavy on monkeys. and heavy on the hand me down items ;)


----------



## frsttimemama

Bumps are adorable ladies!


----------



## morganwhite7

Some 25w bumpies from this week. 

Holy heartburn today. I've been soooo lazy, still in my pj's. Guess I should shower before hubby's off ;)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 53.8 KB
Views: 11


----------



## morganwhite7

24 vs. 25 weeks - I think my fundal height is up an inch.. I feel especially pregnant this week!

Congrats Rach on 3rd trimester!!! Kara we're almost there!

Ash- can't wait for tomorrow :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 46.7 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Disneybaby26

Lookin GORG mama!! :)


----------



## asmcsm

24 hours and 50 minutes! Lol 

I'm so excited!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Love all the bump shots ladies.


----------



## clynn11

Soooo adorable Morgan!!!! 

Ash, I can't wait! Counting down with you!!! Lol. 

My next appointment is on Wednesday! Hopefully they let me have a little peak of my babe. I'm gonna convince them lol.


----------



## Disneybaby26

Are you doing a first trimester screen Cass? That would be an U/S at 12 weeks!


----------



## clynn11

No, I opted out for it because our insurance doesn't cover it and it's freaking $350 :( I'm hoping I can convince them to just peek for a minute though! Lmao.


----------



## Disneybaby26

Ooooh boo!! I hope so too!!


----------



## frsttimemama

Your bumps are adorrrable!! :) 

Cassidy, I CANNOT believe your insurance doesn't cover that. That's not "extra".. it's typical. What crap!!


----------



## TTCaWee1

Thanks ladies! Wow. Can't believe I'm in third tri!!! I feel enormous the last few days. My scrubs are getting tight and it's getting harder to squat down to do IVs so I have to sit down for each one which isn't a big deal, it's better for our backs, preggo or not but it's annoying. I also think she's in a growth spurt bc my belly looks bigger and I've been getting some stretching like pains. 

Cute bellies ladies! Kara you are so tiny but definitely rounding out now! 

Excited for you to find out Ashlee!! 

My next appt is Wednesday too. I have my glucola screen and rhogam shot :(


----------



## Disneybaby26

Any of you girls have suggestions for maternity dresses for my shower?? I've looked at motherhood/pea in the pod, target etc...?? Help!


----------



## TTCaWee1

Big change I think...


----------



## HWPG

Oh yes! Big change!


----------



## morganwhite7

https://m.newlook.com/application/product/list?cat=cat30118

My favorite maternity stuff.. they have great floor length maxi dresses!


----------



## morganwhite7

Woah yes Rachel!! Lookin good! I can't imagine being on my feet all day and doing what you do.. Kudos mama :)


----------



## pdxmom

WOW...Alot happened...thanks to all u ladies who stood up for the rest of us and said things we were just avoiding....c soo many reasons for u guys being such an awesome bunch :kiss:

Rachel...yaayy 3 rd trimester.....cooool

Kara - cute cute cute bump :hugs:

Cassidy gud job on finally telling the family...now u can enjoy your pregnancy even more :) hopefully ull get a sneak peek at your lo at the drs this week :)

Ashleee- so excited for u .... i hope ur dream of a having a girl does come true...even i had my first baby dream 2 days before my scan where i saw it was a little girl and sure enuf..:hugs:

Amanda i love your bump...defly bigger than last week...and i must say ive been loving the videos u post of hannah...she is such a cutie...dh loves watching her videos too :haha: also how is your friend now??

Mirolee i love option #4...and i hope u start feeling better soon hun...everything u were feeling very normal :hugs:

Amanda so hope u make a hawaiin baby too...tht will b so awesome...:hugs:

Morgan i love the name jemma...Marley Jemma sounds beautiful :kiss:

Jullie im sure u had a great time at your shower...awaiting to read about all the pretty stuff u got :winkwink:

AFM - dr app tomorrow...have been feeling baby alot past 2 days...in fact dh felt a pop for the first time from the outside too...i thought it was alil too soon for him to feel it ( dont u think ) but im not complaining :winkwink: ...best part of all...i have been craving salalds....hahah im soo happy with this craving...i can just eat huge salads at anytime of the day..


----------



## TTCaWee1

Yeah I think I got bigger lol. I'm actually uncomfortable in my ribs now. I have to lay back fully in my recliner to actually get comfy and my back has been killing me but it's my upper back so I'm pretty sure it's from sleeping which I haven't been doing much of this week. I get so sleepy, then I can't stay asleep. Sometimes I lay in bed for hours. And thanks Morgan. It's tough but I'm hoping I can hack it till my due date.


----------



## wavescrash

pdxmom said:


> Amanda i love your bump...defly bigger than last week...and i must say ive been loving the videos u post of hannah...she is such a cutie...dh loves watching her videos too :haha: also how is your friend now??

So exciting he felt movement :)

Thanks! Aww yeah, she's cute, thanks! Obnoxious too hahaha!

She's doing okay, considering. Last update was they gave her the final dose of meds applied to her cervix to try and soften it that way. She never progressed past 1cm 70% effaced with that so they tried inserting a foley bulb into the opening of the cervix. It acts like a balloon and expands but even that didn't help. They finally started Pitocin but she hasn't updated in a little while. Hopefully she'll have a baby tomorrow at some point lol.


----------



## morganwhite7

Good to hear from you Sonia! Mmm salads here too, what a good thing to crave after being sick for so long  Are you feeling better mostly now? And whenever you decide a name tell me for the front page! ;)

Waves- Uh oh.. for me the only way they'll induce is with the foley bulb.. Hope it works if needed! They won't use pitocin bc it makes such strong contractions..


----------



## Cowgirl07

Hope your feeling better Sonia. Nice to hear from u.


----------



## Disneybaby26

Hiiii Sonia!! I crave salads too!! I loooove anything cold! Fruit...salads...Ice cream!! :)

Rachel-looking awesome!! :)


----------



## wavescrash

morganwhite7 said:


> Waves- Uh oh.. for me the only way they'll induce is with the foley bulb.. Hope it works if needed! They won't use pitocin bc it makes such strong contractions..

Well she's only 34 weeks so her body's definitely not ready. Hopefully by the time you get to that point, if needed, you'll be ready enough that it'll work for you :)


----------



## pdxmom

HI girls im quite embarressed for not being on too often to b honest...but sleepiness has overtaken my pregnancy...yes the puking is MUCH MUCH better...its like 1ce a week which im totally fine with :haha: 
Morgan as for the name...dh and me love Sarah...but we havent confirmed it as of yet...i think ill b one of those who dont have a confirmed name till the end of her pregnancy..:haha:
Oh BTW u girls remember i had told u abt my sil who was preg and used to complain she got preggers so fast and i wanted to punch her for complaining...hehheh...welll she had her baby boy on thursday ...very smooth delivery and both r doing great...im sooo sooo thankful to god tht im preggers and will get to cuddle my baby girl soon :flower:


----------



## morganwhite7

Oh yeah I forgot she's so early! FX'd things go alright and something works for her.. I wanna see a pic when you get one!

Aww Sonia how nice.. And you will have your princess soon enough :) super exciting.. You're already halfway through! Time flies. I bet you've got quite a bump by now!


----------



## frsttimemama

Rachel, so cute! Definitely a big difference! :) 

Sonia, glad hubby felt movement. First time my hubby felt movement, we went to hug and little man kicked him in the belly. :) It was wonderful. We'll never forget that for sure!

I'm trying to decide whether to test in the morning or wait until Tuesday (tomorrow is 10 dpo). I only have an Answer strip that comes with the OPK's and 2 FRER's.


----------



## asmcsm

So funny that you guys are talking about craving salads, I told DH tonight that a nice big salad with juicy tomatoes and balsamic sounded soooo good then we went to the store and I stocked up on a ton of fruit and got a smoothie haha.

Sonia- thank you! I'm excited too :) I actually dreamt about a baby boy, but I actually think that's because I went to bed thinking about my friend being in labor with her little boy last night , sure enough, as soon as I woke up and roll over to see if there was and update, her hubby had posted a pic of him less than a minute before lol. Still crossing fingers for a girl, but I will be happy no matter what. I'm so jelly that you and hubbs are already feeling baby so much, I haven't felt a darn thing!

Rachel- you're bump is definitely getting bigger! Too cute!


----------



## wavescrash

In case anyone was curious, since a few people have asked for updates... my friend just posted that she's finally 2-3cm dilated and they just broke her water. I know in both my deliveries, once they broke my water it definitely sped up the process.

With Autumn they broke it around 10:30am and I delivered her at 5:23pm. I pushed for a long time though because I didn't know what I was doing lol. With Hannah, I was admitted to L&D because of a slow leak of my waters and apparently nobody thought to break my water the rest of the way so I kept stalling out (not dilating any more.) I was admitted at 2am, Pitocin started at 4am and they FINALLY broke my water around 2:30ish in the afternoon after a different OB came in for a second opinion and basically told the nurse she was stupid for them not having broke my water completely lol. After they broke my water it was another 1-2 hours before I was ready to push. SO hoping for the same for my friend.


----------



## frsttimemama

I hope something happens for your friend soon! I was in the hospital being induced for about 29 hours before my C-section. I was a mess, and it didn't even hurt much. 

I tested. I *THINK* there's a faint line on my FRER, but I'm not 100% sure it's not just line eye. I'm waiting for it to dry.


----------



## Disneybaby26

Oh Sandy- I SO hope this is it for you!!! Xx

Ash-today's the day!!!! :)


----------



## frsttimemama

Disneybaby26 said:


> Oh Sandy- I SO hope this is it for you!!! Xx
> 
> Ash-today's the day!!!! :)

Thanks, me too! My heart is seriously beating like 1000000 miles an hour. I am gonna be crushed if I'm seeing things. Just saying. Lol


----------



## HWPG

Waves, does your insurance cover all things maternity? What will you have to pay out of pocket for delivery and such if you're on LOA?


----------



## TTCaWee1

Picture!!!!


----------



## frsttimemama

I will just as soon as I get to work. Hubby thought he saw it too after I showed him where I was seeing it.


----------



## frsttimemama

Here it is: Im about 80% sure. I can't see it so much in the pics. Idk.
 



Attached Files:







315ix69.jpg
File size: 25.1 KB
Views: 16









5vq8n7.jpg
File size: 20.8 KB
Views: 14


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Sandy, I really think I see something. I'd take another one tomorrow! I took my first HPT on 11dpo and had just the lightest line! FX for you!!!!


----------



## morganwhite7

OH MY GOODNESS SANDY... Oh I hope this is it! Holy moly girlfriend you better go buy another 2 pack for tonight and tomorrow! FX'd!!

What a wonderful way to start our Monday :)


----------



## wavescrash

I just woke up, don't have my glasses on and am on my phone but I'm pretty sure I see a super faint second line. I say test again tomorrow :)


----------



## wavescrash

HWPG said:


> Waves, does your insurance cover all things maternity? What will you have to pay out of pocket for delivery and such if you're on LOA?

As long as I'm on my LOA protected under the FMLA, my insurance coverage doesn't change. I'll also apply for Medicaid which will cover whatever my insurance doesn't.

But to be honest, I'm not sure what my regular insurance covers on it's own. I'll have to check lol. (And of course the website isn't loading properly.)


UGH my SPD is outta control this morning. Excruciating pain trying to get out of bed which means it's going to be a long day lol. I just wanna nap. Only 3 hours to go until Hannah's nap time so fingers crossed I can stay awake that long ;)


----------



## HWPG

i think we'll end up paying about $2500 when all's said and done - that's our deductible. it doubled this year; OH said, "we shoulda had this baby last year" - as if we werent trying! ;)


----------



## asmcsm

Kara- I know! So excited! About 8 hours and 20 minutes to go!

Sandy- I'm on my phone and I see it!


----------



## frsttimemama

It's dry, and I definitely see it!! Omgosh!! I'm definitely testing again later and tomorrow. Can this even be real?!


----------



## TTCaWee1

I see it in the second pic but it's a little blurry. Can you post another? Is it pink IRL? I'm excited! I hope this is it for you!


----------



## Lotalaughs16

wavescrash said:


> Aw cute and what a sweet story behind it. I'm sure she'll love knowing that once she's older.
> 
> You could always go with Jane ;) My middle name of course lol.

I second this option to anyone on here (hehe my middle name is Jane also!)


Disneybaby26 said:


> DH hates May for a middle and I've been contemplating suggesting Isabella instead but I don't want to suggest until Im sure I love it! I'm pretty sure he would like anything other then May and I'm not sure it matters too much to me!
> 
> Makayla May
> Makayla Isabella
> What do you girls think??
> 
> I'm soooo lazy today. Like so lazy. It's cold and windy and rainy so I'm posted up watching food network listening to the pup chomp his bone while DH is out watching football :)

I agree with the other ladies, Isabella is a long name to say (I practiced aloud) I like May or how Rachel suggested to spell it, Mae. 
Waves - I'm so sorry about your friend from high school. Its so sad when you have to hear about people you "grew up with" passing away, I think it kind of makes it close to home when its someone around the same age as you (maybe thats just me) How's your friend in labor? any baby news? that sounds like an awful experience, hopefully her memory blocks it out and if they decide to have another baby its a smoother delivery. 



asmcsm said:


> Happy swing day to lots of you ladies!
> 
> One more day until gender scan yay! I had my first baby dream last night and it was a boy, but I think it may have something to do with my friend giving birth to her son this morning. She was admitted yesterday and after 28hours of labor he's finally here.

Yay Ashlee I'm so excited to find out what you are having! I say boy.



CantHrdlyWait said:


> Gut says girl for me too! I'll be slightly bummed if i'm wrong. I'm hoping there is some truth "mothers intuition". I've already decided on the nursery theme if it's a girl. Elephants! I love elephants and collect glass elephants. I can't wait to decorate the nursery with the little elephants on the shelves. =]

aww I love all these nursery ideas with elephants and owls!! Can't wait to see how it looks!


TTCaWee1 said:


> Thanks ladies! Wow. Can't believe I'm in third tri!!! I feel enormous the last few days. My scrubs are getting tight and it's getting harder to squat down to do IVs so I have to sit down for each one which isn't a big deal, it's better for our backs, preggo or not but it's annoying. I also think she's in a growth spurt bc my belly looks bigger and I've been getting some stretching like pains.
> 
> Cute bellies ladies! Kara you are so tiny but definitely rounding out now!
> 
> Excited for you to find out Ashlee!!
> 
> My next appt is Wednesday too. I have my glucola screen and rhogam shot :(

Happy 3rd Trimester Rachel!! Belly definitely looks bigger but its so darn cute! 


pdxmom said:


> AFM - dr app tomorrow...have been feeling baby alot past 2 days...in fact dh felt a pop for the first time from the outside too...i thought it was alil too soon for him to feel it ( dont u think ) but im not complaining :winkwink: ...best part of all...i have been craving salalds....hahah im soo happy with this craving...i can just eat huge salads at anytime of the day..

Yay Sonia for dh feeling the baby, I can't wait for that moment to happen for me and my dh...I'm also glad you're feeling better

Julie, can't wait to hear about your baby shower...I hope you had a wonderful time!

Also so many cute bump pics from this weekend! can't wait to join in on the fun


----------



## Kiamaria83

Hello ladies. I hope you dont mind me posting as its been sooooo long since I did. I was talking to cass via fb the other day and really miss you girls. I stopped posting in the ttc group as I felt really stressed out reading a certain someones comments I have been reading along every now and then. It just started to feel like a competition on who has had the worst life and felt my posts were ignored because someone is saying they want to die every 5 mins. We've all been through utter crap and some of you girls are so strong to get through what you've been dealt. I was so upset when I had my mc but it wasn't meant to be and no matter how I felt I would never ever say anything about preggos bodies or whatever the comment was. There is nothing more lovely than a big bump with a little squishy growing in there. Thats the sort of comments that really bloody anger me. I thought the point of this forum was to support each other through ttc to having the bouncing bean in your arms and its just a shame a small few ruin that. I honestly have nothing against you preggos . I feel blessed that I have my little boy and if all else fails I will always have him . Anyway I just wamted to post that I am thinking of you all and so happy for you and if you dont mind me joining in that would be great but if you tell me to sod off then ill understand.


----------



## morganwhite7

Thank you for popping in Brittney :)

And Sandy I am so excited for you to POAS.. I feel creepy, way across America (well I guess Ohio isn't too far!) waiting for you to pee on a stick! LOL so exciting.. I really hope this TTC chapter can be closed in your life.. you guys deserve this so much! How does DH feel.. does he see it, too?!

HELLO COLETTE!! Glad to see you back! <3


----------



## frsttimemama

Hubby saw ait faint line thisnow morning. Its pink now. He said toI go get another on lunch and do it then call the dr. What brand? FRER?


----------



## TTCaWee1

Yes do frer. No blue dye


----------



## brunettebimbo

:hi: Colette :)


----------



## Kiamaria83

Hi bb. Hope you're ok.
I'm trying to go back and read but its hard with the little mr running round. Sandy I def see something. Could this finally be it for you. I do hope so. Praying for you.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Sandy I see a hint of something too. Fx 
Hi Colette.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Yeh I'm doing ok. I asked where you were! You disappeared off the Facebook group too!


----------



## Kiamaria83

I'm off fb now. I find I just spend too long on it and with work and elliott I have enough to do lol. I dont think ill come back to the ttc thread as it seems to be getting a bit heated over there so ill pop in here when I can to catch up with you all. Just trying to read up but its going to take me ages.
Hi katrina. 

Ill give you a quick update on me. Been to hospital and had tests to see if there's a reason for the mcs. All is fine. I ovulate regularly but dr has prescribed clomid which is fine by me. He said that he would recommend I take low dose aspirin next pregnancy as there is a study that has shown ladies who have had multiple mc that baby aspirin helps. He did say it isnt medically proven though. But im willing to try anything. Did any of you ladies that are pregnant take baby aspirin ? I think I remember ash did ?


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Hello Colette. Happy to see you!

Sandy - OMG. I SO hope this is it for you!!!!!

Ashlee- How excited are you?? I can't wait for my gender scan and it's a little under 4 weeks away!!


----------



## morganwhite7

Sandy- I would say yes a FRER too.. They seem to work the best early on. You want to get 20mIU or less for it to register this early.. But if you had a faint line this morning, I'll be willing to bet that it's darker this afternoon!

Try not to drink too much before you POAS though.. wait til you have a long hold with less liquids.. it will be more concentrated/more likely to show a line :)


----------



## clynn11

I see it sandy!!!!! Eeeeek fx!!!!

glad to see you here colette you are more than welcome!!


----------



## Disneybaby26

Hi Colette!! We missed you!!

Sandy-definitely FRER! I'm so excited to see!!


----------



## wavescrash

Well quick update - my friend finally had her baby :)


----------



## Lotalaughs16

Waves - thats great, I bet she's glad thats over and she can enjoy her bundle...is the baby ok?


----------



## TTCaWee1

Yay that's awesome! What a long process to get her...


----------



## frsttimemama

I ran out on lunch and got more. FRER #2 for today definitely positive! Oh my goodness, is this even possible? ! Hubby doesn't believe it until blood test says yes. A First Signal was negative though.


----------



## clynn11

EEEEEEK omg I wanna see pictures I am so so so happy for you hun!!!!! <3 <3 <3


----------



## clynn11

I've lost 6 pounds so far this pregnancy. I started out 20+ pounds over what my ideal weight is though. Do you guys think this is okay??? I've been eating tons so it's crazy to me i've lost so much!


----------



## TTCaWee1

Yay congrats Sandy!!! Post a picture!


----------



## Kiamaria83

Thats great sandy. 
Cass the baba will be stealing all your nutrients . Have you started eating healthier since you found out as that could be why ?


----------



## frsttimemama

Here ya go! Still not easy to see, but they are definitely there and light and pink!! :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







j62zjd.jpg
File size: 19 KB
Views: 21


----------



## clynn11

Ya ive definitely been eating a lot healthier! Just worries me cuz they say the average woman gains about 6 lbs first trimester and im almost to my second and have done the opposite!!


----------



## clynn11

I def. See them!!!! Youre pregnant yaaaay im so happy for you!!!


----------



## Lotalaughs16

Cassidy, I wouldn't worry...I think wasn't it Julie that said she's only gained 3lbs so far and shes like 23 weeks...if you're concerned just mention it to the DR this week.


----------



## HWPG

oh my, look at those beauties!


----------



## morganwhite7

3rd time WAS a charm!!! :)


----------



## Cowgirl07

Love the lines Sandy.


----------



## wavescrash

Cassidy I barely gained anything until middle of the second trimester and then I've packed on nearly 30lbs since then. You're good :)


----------



## asmcsm

Cassidy, I'm 18.5 weeks and still only gained 2lbs, I'm sure you're okay. They haven't said anything to me about my weight being too low. But I was borderline overweight for my height when I got preggo.

Sandy, yaaaaaay!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## pdxmom

Sandy so sooo happy for u :happydance:

Cassidy...i lost 11 lbs in my first trimester...and havent gained back any since...saw dr just today and he said no harm done to baby as of now but i shud start putting on some wt in the coming weeks....so im sure ur fine...gud tht you're eating....i wasnt eating anything other than oranges and losing wt...dont worry yourself hun :hugs:


----------



## goldstns

yay sandy!!

I gained ALL my weight first tri. I didn't gain anything second... and gained like 3 lbs third, but lost it all when I was really sick a few weeks ago. I am now 1 week post labor and I have like 7 lbs left to lose and I will be at starting weight (however, way more flabby)


----------



## TTCaWee1

Cassidy I'm sure it's fine. I had only gained a couple points until I hit 16ish weeks. Now I've gained 20 total :(


----------



## asmcsm

pdxmom said:


> Sandy so sooo happy for u :happydance:
> 
> Cassidy...i lost 11 lbs in my first trimester...and havent gained back any since...saw dr just today and he said no harm done to baby as of now but i shud start putting on some wt in the coming weeks....so im sure ur fine...gud tht you're eating....i wasnt eating anything other than oranges and losing wt...dont worry yourself hun :hugs:

LOL Sonia, I was eating only oranges there for a while too


----------



## morganwhite7

^Same here, I lived off the lil "Cuties" clementines lol.

Both pregnancies I've gained nothing or lost a few lbs during 1st tri.. put on about 10-15 2nd tri, and then another 15-20 3rd tri.. Lol I am up 15 lbs total this pregnancy. I gained 55 with Jaxon, trying not to do thattt again. :dohh:


----------



## HWPG

i weighed myself today - 156.3. down 1lb since last week, phew! i needed to put a halt to that train ;) so now i'm up about 3lbs total and feel ok with that. also, i went to spinning today at lunch and it was awesome. the down side: between exercise and in general 25% gain in metabolism, it's so hard not to continually graze on whatever is nearby. hehe. i wonder whats for dinner tonight....?
ash - it's 4.23 here - whats it gonna be? hot dog or hamburger?


----------



## asmcsm

HWPG said:


> i weighed myself today - 156.3. down 1lb since last week, phew! i needed to put a halt to that train ;) so now i'm up about 3lbs total and feel ok with that. also, i went to spinning today at lunch and it was awesome. the down side: between exercise and in general 25% gain in metabolism, it's so hard not to continually graze on whatever is nearby. hehe. i wonder whats for dinner tonight....?
> ash - it's 4.23 here - whats it gonna be? hot dog or hamburger?

Lol well it's only 1:45 here so you still got about 2 hours and 15 minutes to wait


----------



## frsttimemama

I should have results of my blood test within an hour. Fx!!


----------



## wavescrash

YAY! Did you get just the basic positive/negative or an HCG count as well?


----------



## asmcsm

Yay! Can't wait Sandy!!


----------



## wavescrash

My friend finally got around to posting an update and thought I'd share it... He was born today at 34w1d - "at 10:35am - 5lbs 2oz - 17.25 inches long. Perfectly healthy. He is currently in the nursery & I haven't seen him since the hour he was born. I just want to hold my baby boy & I know it'll be a while since I have to stay hooked up to all these machines due to the preeclampsia, but I know he is in the best care."

I'd say that's pretty good for a 34 weeker seeing as Hannah was 6lbs 5oz and dropped down below 6 when she was born (full-term.)


Also finally heard from my LOA case manager today. She finally got in contact with someone at my doctor's office who said they don't give out info over the phone and needed forms from the LOA company to fill out. So she faxed my doctor's office the forms and said we have until January 21 to submit them. I see my OB on Friday, the 17th so hopefully she holds off until I see her so I can talk to her in person & make sure we're on the same page. My legs swelled up again last night before bed and it's so freaking painful. But they were back to normal again when I woke up so I'm not worried about it or anything. Just hurts like hell when they swell up lol.

Also the washing machine in our building has been broken for about a week now. OH called the front office to ask if they knew when it would be fixed but the lady cut him off and said "Hold on... before you go any further, we don't deal with that. You have to call the number on the machine." Very rude-like. Someone already did call maintenance according to a post-it note left on the machine so we figured the apartment complex would have been filled in as to when their machine would be fixed. Ugh.


----------



## TTCaWee1

Yay Sandy! Can't wait!! Omg Morgan I will freak if I gain that much weight. I feel huge already - even though it's all in my belly and boobs. I think I eat pretty healthy so it's got to all be good weight. And I was underweight to begin with so I guess I shouldn't care. Plus it results in a beautiful baby so I really shouldn't care. I just feel like a whale. And speaking of fatness, Tonight I made pork chops and asparagus, diced potatoes, & grape tomatoes tossed in oil and garlic, topped with feta cheese. Yumm. It's delicious.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Ashlee I can't wait to hear if it's a boy or girl


----------



## frsttimemama

It was kinda low @ 12.07, but I am only 10 dpo.


----------



## HWPG

All that matters is if it doubles. When will you get the next bw?


----------



## wavescrash

12 means you're pregnant right now... for certain :) The numbers don't matter so much as it does that they double so I wouldn't stress over a number just yet. Are you going back for a repeat? YAY <3


----------



## frsttimemama

The on call dr only ordered one. I'll call my dr tomorrow and see what's next and when.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Yay Sandy!!!! So happy for you!!! That's excellent! 

Ashlee- so excited to hear what you are having! 

Cass- I didn't gain any weight in the first tri. I lost 7 lbs and just today and back to the weight I was when I found out I was pregnant. So i'm 17+1 and haven't gained a lb yet. I wouldn't worry. I bet you are fine. 

I just got in from the gym. Walked for 50 minutes on the treadmill and covered 2.5 miles. I think in a couple weeks, I might start jogging slowly.


----------



## Disneybaby26

Sandy!!!! Yay yay yay!! Try not to stress about numbers it's soooooooo early!! Congrats mama!!

Cass- it will come!! ;) I didn't gain anything first tri- really up until 18 weeks. Now I'm up 9~10 pounds. Don't you worry!!

Speaking to that- I feel like I'm at my limit...like I don't get where the rest of this baby is going to go lol. I can breathe and feel so rock hard today and I'm def not getting any smaller for a while. It's a little scary to me how uncomfortable this might get...


----------



## Disneybaby26

Ashley must be in her appt now right?? Ahhhhhh, so excited!!!


----------



## clynn11

Yes shes taking for days!!! Lmao I wanna know!!!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Kara - I'm only 17 weeks and I already feel uncomfortable. I have NO idea how much worse this is going to get LOL. My mom bought me these maternity clothes that are HUGE and I told her I probably wouldn't fit in them. She looked at me and said "ohh you have no idea how big you are going to get!" That scares me.


----------



## Disneybaby26

Yep- I feel like I'm at capacity lol

I needed DH to take my boots off tonight, the thought of trying to do it myself was daunting...lol

I tried to explain to him that it's like walking around and try to do "life" with a paper towel roll strapped to your stomach...the extra absorbent kind!!


----------



## asmcsm

We are officially team pink!!! Say hello to little miss Lux Adele!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 34.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

A girl!!!!! Congrats Ashlee!!! You must be thrilled!!!


----------



## asmcsm

I am so unbelievably happy! I've been dying to use that name! Lol


----------



## Disneybaby26

She is SO SO beautiful Ashlee!! I'm so happy for you and looove the name!! :)


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

I so wish I had a girl name we LOVED. Everything I like, hubby is "eh" about.


----------



## asmcsm

See, I was completely in love with our girl name and kinda eh on boy names so I am soooo happy she's a girl! Lol


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

SO happy for you!!!!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Yay love the name


----------



## HWPG

yay congrats!


----------



## TTCaWee1

Congrats!!!!! Soooo many girls! Love the name too!


----------



## TTCaWee1

Oh and Kara just wait...I thought I was getting uncomfortable 2 weeks ago...you saw how big I got over the past two weeks. Blah. I cannot even imagine what it's going to be like in another few weeks. Glad I wear scrubs and sneakers to work!!


----------



## frsttimemama

Yay Ashlee!! So glad you got your little girl! :) Thrilled for you!! That's a very unique (and adorable!) name!

So glad to join you lovely ladies over here! YAY! It just seems unreal that I'm pregnant, that I'm doing this again. I got a notebook to write to this little guy or girl growing inside of me. I can't wait until I actually "feel" pregnant (hopefully not puking though!). I'm of course, still cautious. Testing again in the morning. Hoping for some darker lines that will put Hubby's (and mine, too!) mind at ease. He's still not convinced. He doesn't trust the lines, and 12 isn't very much, and I think he's just being guarded about it this time for now.. it'll all work out though!


----------



## Ingodshand

Love her name Ashley! Congrats!!


----------



## TTCaWee1

Sandy - my hubbs was skeptical at first too until the next day when I used the digi that said "pregnant." Then I still continued to POAS for weeks lol.


----------



## frsttimemama

That will probably be me! I imagine I'll start to show sooner though since I was just 9 month pregnant 6 1/2 months ago.. which will definitely make it more real.


----------



## morganwhite7

Sandy I've got you added to the front too.. Just tell me when you figure the day :)


----------



## morganwhite7

What a great day girls!! & Ashlee I loove that name <3


----------



## clynn11

By her O date, looks like she's due September 26th! :) Doctor's usually go by LMP but you O late, I think your doctor is more in tune with your cycles though since your on clomid so he/she should hopefully calculate it by O cuz that would be a pretty big difference in dates!!!

Can't believe how many girlies are in this thread! I feel like I HAVE to be having a boy because of the odds!! Lol


----------



## asmcsm

I'm still saying girl for you Cassidy! I think that it's got something to do with those soft cups!

And thank you ladies, I'm in love with the name too lol. I can't wait to meet her!


----------



## clynn11

I can't believe Britt is the only one ahead of me and then i'm next up for gender scan!! WTF?! How is this going by so fast. I want it to slow down and speed up all in one!


----------



## clynn11

Was Lux measuring right on for her new due date Ash? Still measuring ahead?


----------



## frsttimemama

Thanks Morgan. :) And Cassidy is right. According to O date, 9/26/14. I think I'll be having a C-section more like 9/5-9/19 in that range, but we shall see. If I went by LMP, that'd be way off. She told me to use OPK's so I'm sure she'll go by O date and adjust based on baby's size and whatnot. I can't believe it. Holy moly. I think I need to go to bed so I can get up and pee on a stick. Ha. How sad! Hubby had to go into work extra tonight so it's just me and the dog in bed til 4 am. :( I'm actually Pinteresting pregnancy reveal ideas. We won't keep it under wraps long. We have had so much heartbreak and so many people rooting for us.. I had someone ask today if I was going to try again. It was SO hard not to blurt out my news. Lol


----------



## frsttimemama

asmcsm said:


> I'm still saying girl for you Cassidy! I think that it's got something to do with those soft cups!
> 
> And thank you ladies, I'm in love with the name too lol. I can't wait to meet her!

That's a thought! I guess that gives me about a 50/50 shot. I used them a couple of times, and didn't a few times. Are you feeling any movement yet?


----------



## pdxmom

Yaayyy Ashlee.....sooo sooo happy for u girl :happydance: and i love her name..Lux Adele is a gorgeous little thing...

Sandy...Congratulations hun...waiting u c your darkened test in the morning...i so know this is your rainbow baby...keep the faith hun...all will b well :hugs:


----------



## clynn11

If shettles method is anywhere near correct, my baby will be a girl! If not I would never recommend someone try the method for a certain gender :haha:


----------



## asmcsm

clynn11 said:


> Was Lux measuring right on for her new due date Ash? Still measuring ahead?

Not sure, generally when you go to the imaging centers the techs don't tell you any of that stuff cuz they send the info all to your dr to go over first. Ill probably find out at my apt in a couple weeks.


frsttimemama said:


> That's a thought! I guess that gives me about a 50/50 shot. I used them a couple of times, and didn't a few times. Are you feeling any movement yet?

no movement yet! Little Lux was kicking my bladder during the ultrasound which wasn't helping the fact that it was extremely full.



pdxmom said:


> Yaayyy Ashlee.....sooo sooo happy for u girl :happydance: and i love her name..Lux Adele is a gorgeous little thing...
> 
> Sandy...Congratulations hun...waiting u c your darkened test in the morning...i so know this is your rainbow baby...keep the faith hun...all will b well :hugs:

 thanks Sonia! I can't wait till I get to see her pretty little face in person <3


----------



## frsttimemama

I always asked lots of questions about measurements and whatnot. Drove that poor lady crazy, but she always answered.


----------



## wavescrash

Congrats Ashlee! Guess it's a good thing I changed my guess at the last minute lol :)

Sandy - 9/26 is my oldest's birthday. It wasn't my due date but it's still a good day for a birthday lol. Congrats to you too!


And uh... I don't wanna hear it about y'all feeling like you can't get any bigger yet ;) Trust me... you absolutely can lol. I remember last pregnancy and then when I was around 24-25 weeks always saying "NO WAY CAN I GET ANY BIGGER" and each week, my body and the baby prove me wrong. It just keeps growing and growing and growing. I stepped on the scale today and was up 3 lbs since I weighed myself a week and a half ago. I don't even think you can call my method of walking a "waddle"... I think I'm well past that stage now lol. Out of breath from just walking to the couch to sit down. It's miserable lol.


----------



## asmcsm

Hah! Good thing I reminded you that your original guess was girl lol!

I think I might be feeling Lux! Feeling little bubbles but its not quite the same as gas bubbles


----------



## wavescrash

Hahah yeah. I know so many pregnant people right now, I can't remember what I guessed for who lol.

My earliest movements felt like little bubbles popping, or almost like little popcorn kernels popping. If that's what you're talking about.


----------



## asmcsm

Yes! It felt like little bubbles popping! Right after I ate I was sitting still and started to feel them, it feels different than food digesting


----------



## wavescrash

:) Yeah that sounds like it's probably her in there. For me it was down low and usually off to the right side but pretty low (then again, it could be how I was carrying too.) I don't know how else to describe it other than tiny popping bubbles but it didn't feel like anything else. You're about the right stage to start feeling those early movements too :)


----------



## clynn11

So exciting ash!!! I hope its her!!


----------



## wavescrash

Totally off-topic but I have to share this story someone posted in my due date thread. It's hilarious.

"Had my baby shower over a week ago and out of the many gifts I received, my husband gets an unexpected one from his best friend, Viagra pills!! What type of gift is that?!!!
So after an exhausting day, hubby tells me that his friend discreetly gave him the pills before leaving the shower and that he wants to try one before going to the bedroom-just out of curiosity.
He takes half a pill but to my surprise/relief goes to err...sleep? I was so happy to hear him begin to snore that night! I was so tired at the end of the baby shower that even brushing my teeth was a huge chore & viagra porno-night at 8 months pregnant was not on my mind. The following morning we woke up and figured it just didn't work on him. We got ready and left to meet the doctor who will deliver the baby. It was going to be the first time for him to meet this doctor so it was an important event as you can imagine.
As we were sitting in the waiting room, seconds from being called in, husband turns to me with a startled face and whispers,"I think the Viagra is taking effect now, Darn!" I start laughing and say well you're going to have to get up and shake hands with my doctor you dork. He meets my doc(male) with a huge hard-on during the entire visit! He kept stumbling on his words as the doctor asked him questions.
We conclude the visit and head out to a huge store called Babies R Us and at this point, husband is back to normal again.

I have been excited about taking him to this store because there's nothing like it in Italy and well, it's was the first time for us to pick out a stroller! Guess what? Husband got overly excited too, only not in the same way I was!!
As we walk in, he whispers, "OMG, it's happening again!" I look into his eyes and say, "Are you kidding me! What do you want us to do, make love in one of the aisles by the potty trainers?" He had a huge hard-on while this associate demonstrated a few strollers to us!!! He grabbed my purse and sort of covered himself while we were there.
Some men dread these errands and then there's my husband. I think he's the first man to have a hard-on at Babies R Us!!! "


----------



## pdxmom

Hahahah thts hilarious....hard on in babies r us :rofl:


----------



## clynn11

Lmfao!!! That is a great story Amanda!!!


----------



## jury3

Morgan-I love the name Willow, but I think Marley Jemma is perfect :)

Kara-I agree with the other girls, I think Isabella is very pretty but definitely a bit of a mouth full with Makayla. lol

Cassidy-Seriously, I am pregnant with 2 babies (incase you forgot lol) and am only a few weeks away from my 3rd trimester and have only gained 3 lbs...Do NOT worry about it! Both of my babies measured a little above the average at our 20 week scan, so I know they are getting what they need. I assumed I would have gained like 20 lbs by now lol but I don't have a super huge appetite most days and I have been making pretty healthy choices. I guarantee you I have lost weight as babies have gained, you are probably doing the same.

Whoever was asking about what you pay out of pocket...we paid $25 at the first apt and then I think they said our total after labor would be $800? The only other thing we've paid so far was $25 for our FMLA paperwork.

Ashlee-CONGRATS on the baby girl!!! I'm so excited for you!!! Sometimes my movements still kind of feel like bubbles popping. It's weird...lol

Sandy-Holy cow! Congrats on the bfp! I bet that's such a relief....well, on one hand, I'm sure you're freaking out a little on the other lol

Sonia-So glad you are doing well :) I wish I craved salads! I crave fruit more than I do anything else healthy. I was on a smoothie kick for a while lol

Rachel-Your bump definitely rounded out over the last 2 weeks! 

Kara-You have such a cute little bump, I can't wait to see it really start to pop!

I totally understand being uncomfortable girls! It's amazing how one week you feel fine and think you can make it so many more weeks and then the next week you've really gone downhill lol I can't stand for more than a few min without wearing my support belt. Standing for very long even with the belt makes my arms and legs kind of tingly. Bending to get things, rolling over, changing positions...all painful. If I stand too fast without my belt it feels like my belly just falls and could rip off underneath lol At the baby shower I couldn't bend to reach things at the bottom of the gift bags, it was too far down! I can't wait until Thurs to see how big I'm measuring now! 

Baby shower was good! My mom pissed me off, but it was good other than that. We got lots of books, baby items and gift cards. Very excited to start getting the room together now!

So, my mother...DW and I come from very different families. She grew up in a family that had money. Not rich, but haven't struggled and are very strict about finances. Her parents tend to be helicopter parents and are often times a little too involved. My family was not poor, but struggled with money and still struggle with money. My mom is close to my age and very go with the flow. My mom has it in her head that she does not like MIL. MIL can be obnoxious, but she always means well and has never been anything except nice to my mom. So, DW's brother and his wife flew in for the shower and MIL was planning for us all to go out to dinner. When she realized my mom and a few of our friends would be staying in town, she decided to have dinner at her house so everyone could be involved and hang out. Well, my mom texts me the morning of the shower that she had a bad morning and not to plan on her going to MIL's house. Then told MIL at the shower that she didn't think I was going to dinner. I told my mom that MIL planned the dinner trying to be nice to everyone and bought hot dogs to go with the chili specifically for me. Plus we don't see the brother and wife very often, so we were going to dinner and she could hang out with my brother if she wanted but I was going. She tried to give me this guilt trip about how she would just go home next time and how she felt left out at my shower bc she didn't know people and was in the back when I was opening gifts. I just want to tell her to grow the f up. She was outcasting herself, no one did that but her. She needs to grow up and realize that she has no reason to be a snob to MIL and they are going to be in each other's lives wether she likes it or not. I was so pissed at her. I feel like she's being selfish and not even considering how difficult she is making everything on my by acting like a child...Ok, done venting about that lol

Told my boss I was going on doctor ordered maternity leave. Asked if there was anything I could do to make the transition run smoothly. The only response I got was "Is this maternity or medical leave?" Didn't ask if everything was ok, give me any direction, nothing. Then sent me a write up form this morning complaining bc I did not request a sub (something she should have told me to do) and that they hadn't received a doc note yet (between me and HR, not her and I was waiting to have doc send note until I could talk to the FMLA lady who was out last week...). So I emailed our head of HR and he told me I am not allowed to do any work at this point and that I do not have to respond to her emails. FMLA lady said maternity and medical are the same, both covered under FMLA so it doesn't really matter. My boss is such a fucking idiot...she is seriously looking for anything she can to get me in trouble. I just laughed at her email this morning bc I knew she was pissed I was out. Now she can't keep torturing me! lol

So, officially off work for the rest of the school year and she will be retiring so I'll never have to work with her again! Also, 24 weeks today! Viability week, yay! Maternity shoot this Saturday. The girl doing our shoot is the wife of one of DW's coworkers. We hired her for our newborn shoot and she offered the maternity shoot for free :) No idea what I will wear yet though...


----------



## jury3

Waves-That's hilarious! 

and woah my post was a long one! Guess that happens when you don't get on for a few day!


----------



## wavescrash

I've been waiting for a shower update from you Julie!!! You gotta share some of the goodies you guys got :)

That's a shame about your mom. Sounds like something my mom would do - outcast herself. My mom would then complain that nobody likes her because she's different and go on & on & on. Anyway, I feel you there :/

Hahah how funny about your boss, trying to get you in trouble. I'm glad you didn't have to respond though and very happy to hear you're officially off work!

And I totally relate about feeling like your belly's gonna rip when you stand up. I constantly find myself standing up and feeling like I'm going to open up or my pelvis is going to split in half and wind up grabbing the bottom of my bump and my vagina to hold it all together lol. So miserable.


Every night after everyone goes to bed, I clean up the destruction (I mean... mess...) that Hannah left behind. It's a bit of a process because the kid is hell on wheels but I just spend 10-15 minutes crawling around on the ground, putting everything back in it's place. But every single time I'm finished, I spend another 10 minutes catching my breath as if I just ran a freaking marathon lol. 3 pregnancies later and I'm still dying to know what this "glow" everyone's talking about is like...


----------



## Kiamaria83

Congratulations sandy. Its official. Have you had any symptoms ?

Great news ash and what a lovely name.

Sorry about your mum julie. Parents can be hard work. I only have in laws to deal with as I dont have any parents. Sometimes its easier that way


----------



## frsttimemama

Julie, glad your shower went well. Sorry your mom was.. difficult! :( Ugh! 

Collette, I haven't had anything too major or obvious really. Some cramping, constipation, bloating, nausea a could days last week.. and I'm more tired than usual... like I need a nap tired. That's really about it. Oh and lots of creamy CM. 

Thanks for all of your excitement and support! I appreciate it! :) I'm nervous that AF is gonna show on Thursday, even though this morning's test was slightly darker.. not a lot but a little bit. I didn't temp this morning. I'm supposed to stop temping, right? I will probably temp tomorrow and Thursday though just to make sure AF is staying away. I'm just so nervous that she's gonna show. Last time I got pregnant, I hadn't had an AF since June, so I wasn't really "expecting" one.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Oh Julie - I have NO idea how you dealt with that horrible boss. It must be such a relief to not have to hear from her ever again!


----------



## frsttimemama

Here is today's. I didn't think of using flash yesterday. Baby brain? Lol. I've been tearful this morning thinking about a new baby and missing my first. Probably have that a lot I imagine.
 



Attached Files:







2h2p7rk.jpg
File size: 20.4 KB
Views: 9


----------



## morganwhite7

Aww Sandy much darker! You will feel that way the whole time.. I still cry feeling her kick in my belly and remembering her brother being there not so long ago. Makes me feel closer to him, even though it's not him.. Lots of emotions will flow, it will be hard, but you'll heal so much quicker now. You're to that point where you can finally RELAX and take time to enjoy life, not just TTCing like crazy. Keep praying for peace and understanding, you won't ever feel better but this little rainbow will certainly help your heart heal a bit more. I remember my worst moment this pregnancy was when she moved across my belly around 19 weeks, I saw and felt little limbs for the first time and it just got so real and I missed him so bad. Just don't be afraid to let it go sometimes.. with these hormones you'll feel so confused and sad at times.. and for that we're here always for you!

How is hubby reacting? Does he believe it yet lol? And are you asking for another blood draw? It might be nice to see it double in a few days.. (I don't recommend going in 2 days apart, or you'll just worry about it they doubled exactly or not).. maybe just in a week or so, to see it in the thousands :)


----------



## Lotalaughs16

asmcsm said:


> We are officially team pink!!! Say hello to little miss Lux Adele!

Congrats Ash!!! I love love loveeee the name....we have so many girls in this group!



clynn11 said:


> If shettles method is anywhere near correct, my baby will be a girl! If not I would never recommend someone try the method for a certain gender :haha:

what is shettles method?

Waves - that story is HILARIOUS! 

Sandy - 9/26 is the day after my birthday...I love having a September birthday!

Julie - so sorry about your mom at the shower...sometimes our parents can be so annoying, my mom is usually nice to everyone but she can definitely be very snarky (is that a word? auto-correct is underlining it) when she wants to be. 
also so glad you never have to worry about that witch of a boss, I bet you'll really be able to enjoy the end of your pregnancy without all that stress.


----------



## morganwhite7

Hi Molly plz give us an update here soon, I miss hearing from you!!! :)

Brittney here's a link for boys.. I think it's basically sex BEFORE O day for girl so that they're "leftovers", and try to PINPOINT O day (no sex before) for a boy.. based on the facts that male sperm are quicker but die faster, and girl sperm are slower but stronger and live longer. I think we all have girls bc we used SoftCups, which allowed old (female) sperm to reach the egg since it was corked up in there. Ew. lol

https://www.birth.com.au/shettles-method/shettles-method-for-boys


----------



## Cowgirl07

Love it Sandy!


----------



## HWPG

morgan, i will be curious about this theory. we dtd saturday morning with softcup and then again on monday, when i ovulated. i wonder if there were already some chicas waiting up there, or if the boys out ran them.... ???? !!!


----------



## asmcsm

I'm definitely thinking the soft cups are part if the reason for all the little girlies in this thread.


----------



## TTCaWee1

I had sex eod and on O day and I'm having a girl. We had sex literally hours before I O'd so We were sure it'd be a boy...nope.


----------



## morganwhite7

Rach- Same here sex TWICE on O day, also all symptoms were exactly the same as with my boy- but nope.

Mirolee- Soooomeone has go to make a boy! Are you hoping for one or the other.. or have an inkling on what it may be? Oooh and technically one month/4 weeks til you could have a scan to find out!! Are you going to do an early one or wait?


----------



## asmcsm

We had sex in the shower, standing up ,the day before o and I had thrush so I figured that a boy was less likely since it was a more hostile environment and gravity was working against them!


----------



## wavescrash

No softcups here and still having a girl. Pretty sure that's all I can have given that this makes #3 lol.


----------



## frsttimemama

morganwhite7 said:


> Aww Sandy much darker! You will feel that way the whole time.. I still cry feeling her kick in my belly and remembering her brother being there not so long ago. Makes me feel closer to him, even though it's not him.. Lots of emotions will flow, it will be hard, but you'll heal so much quicker now. You're to that point where you can finally RELAX and take time to enjoy life, not just TTCing like crazy. Keep praying for peace and understanding, you won't ever feel better but this little rainbow will certainly help your heart heal a bit more. I remember my worst moment this pregnancy was when she moved across my belly around 19 weeks, I saw and felt little limbs for the first time and it just got so real and I missed him so bad. Just don't be afraid to let it go sometimes.. with these hormones you'll feel so confused and sad at times.. and for that we're here always for you!
> 
> How is hubby reacting? Does he believe it yet lol? And are you asking for another blood draw? It might be nice to see it double in a few days.. (I don't recommend going in 2 days apart, or you'll just worry about it they doubled exactly or not).. maybe just in a week or so, to see it in the thousands :)

Thanks :) He's excited after the nurse said Congratulations, you're pregnant!


----------



## HWPG

i'd love a girl, honestly, but if it ends up being boy we'll be happy. no inklings either way though..... omg i'm so tired. i feel useless, and i'm really not *that* tired. i call it "mirolee tired" - you know how some people have really high pain thresholds? that is not me. so when i'm in pain, it's an 8 out of 10 for me and probably a 4 for normal people. so when i say i'm so tired, it's cause i can only make it until 10p before falling asleep, which seems so early - but for normal people, they'd be glad to make it "that late!". hehe, nto sure how i'm gonna be able to care for a baby if they're up past 10p ;)


----------



## frsttimemama

Lol Mirolee! I have a high pain tolerance but NO tired tolerance. :)


----------



## Lotalaughs16

HWPG said:


> i'd love a girl, honestly, but if it ends up being boy we'll be happy. no inklings either way though..... omg i'm so tired. i feel useless, and i'm really not *that* tired. i call it "mirolee tired" - you know how some people have really high pain thresholds? that is not me. so when i'm in pain, it's an 8 out of 10 for me and probably a 4 for normal people. so when i say i'm so tired, it's cause i can only make it until 10p before falling asleep, which seems so early - but for normal people, they'd be glad to make it "that late!". hehe, nto sure how i'm gonna be able to care for a baby if they're up past 10p ;)

Mirolee, I think about that all the time. I go to bed around 9 or 10 each night otherwise I'm useless the next day. Don't know how I'm going to do that with a baby!


----------



## Ingodshand

TTCaWee1 said:


> View attachment 720499
> 
> 
> Big change I think...

Great bump!! You look great!


----------



## morganwhite7

It's OFFICIAL: I can't see my lady parts anymore, no matter HOW hard I try! Uh oh.. I remember this from last year, shaving blind, but not sure how it'll work with a c-section scar down there now too? Gonna have to be extraaa 
careful lol. 

Great milestone to have reached today....... :dohh:


----------



## HWPG

so.... when you get that big, do you sit in the shower to shave your legs? or is it a whole separate activity not linked to the shower? (since it'll be spring into high summer when i'm my most large and in charge, i need to know how to plan ahead ;) )


----------



## wavescrash

LOL Morgan, I'm right there with you. I'm sure in the next few OB appointments she's going to start with internal exams and every time I think about the hack job she's probably seeing but then I take reassurance in knowing that almost every pregnant lady goes through that so the doctors probably have seen it all lol.


----------



## wavescrash

HWPG said:


> so.... when you get that big, do you sit in the shower to shave your legs? or is it a whole separate activity not linked to the shower? (since it'll be spring into high summer when i'm my most large and in charge, i need to know how to plan ahead ;) )

I can still shave my legs standing up with one leg braced on the edge of the tub. But some find it easier to have hubby shave their legs instead. I just don't trust him with the razor lol. It's not easy and can get a little painfully uncomfortable bending over to shave like that but a girl's gotta do what a girl's gotta do.


----------



## morganwhite7

Hack job LOL.. I always tell myself- relax, they've seen MUCH worse! Haha I can only imagine. 

Mirolee- I have sciatica that usually (as of NOW) only acts up when I bend over.. so I pull my legs knee to chest (ttly do-able, esp if you're doing yoga!) and sit it on the soap bar, instead on bending over TO my legs.. so bring them to you. You'll get to the point (that I think I reached today lol) that you just CAN'T bend over sharp enough to put on shoes, shave, etc or you'll smush the heck out of the little human in there! I can't even hunch at work (I sit at a desk allll day) or she'll kick the crap out of my ribs, like "Hey MOM stop smooshing me!" Lol so you'll need good posture, too. It just gets exhausting having to move around like a turtle on its back.. I have to ask hubby to give me a boost to simply sit up in bed.

Moral of this story- ENJOY your mobile days!! :)


----------



## wavescrash

LOL YEP!

I wind up sitting on the floor playing with Hannah or changing her diaper all the time and in order to get up I have to roll over, get on all 4s and find something to brace myself on to pull myself standing again lol. Getting out of bed is a chore all of it's own because we have an air mattress right now (getting a bed from my dad - hopefully soon, as our king size one was too big for the apartment) so I have to roll onto the floor, get on all 4's and pull myself up by my nightstand lol. Putting pants on is impossible now (thanks mostly to SPD) so OH is having to help me get dressed. It's ridiculous.


----------



## Disneybaby26

Julie- so glad your shower went well and the kiddos got a lot of nice stuff! Boo your mom for making any part of the day about her! Andddd HA at your boss! What a B! SOOO glad you can put her behind you now and never have to deal with her again!

Sandy- definitely a stronger line today! I don't think those feelings go away either mam. We will always remember our little angel babies. I cried and cried just the other night over it. DH was out, I was watching a sad lifetime movie alone and then the tears came. Helps me cope, I think. This little babe isn't a replacement, just a different, equally precious child. Xx


Re Shettles: the theory would run true for us bc we dtd 6 nights before O. My best friend got preggie with a boy two days before O though so it's definitely not a rule. I think it's like everything else TTC, just something to keep someone whos trying to sway busy! Lol


----------



## morganwhite7

Omg Kara DH hasn't been getting off til 8:30 the last few weeks so I'm home from 5-8 bored outta my mind and have been watching Lifetime movies, too, and OMG bad decision while preggo lol. I watched some surrogate movie (the surrogate went crazy trying to steal "her" kid back) but yeah bawled for 20 mins at random things all throughout. Annnnd I'll prob do it again tonight if there isn't anything else to do! Lol

I love TLC too.. anyone think Sister Wives is super weirdly interesting? No thanks to polygamy but it's super crazy to watch how they live..


----------



## frsttimemama

So I talked to one nurse this morning who said Congratulations, you're pregnant. And she would find out wgen Dr wanted to see me (not mine because she's on vacation ). The on-call dr's nurse (who ordered the test yesterday) called and said 12I is essentially negative, if I don't get my period in a week, go for another blood test. Then the first nurse calls back abd says the other dr wants another blood test tomorrow and I told her what the other dr said , so she tells the dr, who still wants the other test tomorrow andand start prenatals. She said it could be just because I was ovulated on the 3rd.. duh, but I feel like she doesn't think I'm pregnant, and I know Hubby is crushed. We just told our parents today because of everything that happened before and my issues.. I could throw up.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Sandy your levels are fine and there is no debating your line this morning. It's just early, most women aren't as crazy as us and don't test until they are way late.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Anything over 5 is pregnant Sandy. How mean of that nurse :(

Just found this - https://www.whattoexpect.com/groups/m/trying-to-conceive/discussion/17739800


----------



## morganwhite7

Sandy a blood test tomorrow is GREAT news! It'll be at least 20 and you'll see that all is well.. stupid nurse.. no one has a level of 12 hCG when not pregnant.. you're just super early like they said and most docs aren't used to ladies finding out until their period is due. Shame on her for saying that :(

I'm excited to hear about that tomorrow.. Don't you worry, 12 is perfectly fine for TWO DAYS after implanting.. frickin madness. I swear doctors suck sometimes.


----------



## frsttimemama

Do you think it's ok to go at 7 am tomorrow? That's only 39 hours, but it's sooner to know.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Yes it will be fine.


----------



## morganwhite7

I agree.. just DO NOT worry if it's at like 23, not 24.. you have to understand that knowing as early as we do comes with the consequences of having to wait til a missed period for good betas.. Since you found out TWO DAYS after the blast implanted, it's still so tiny and most women don't even know they're pregnant by now! You just want it higher than ~20 I'd say.. and that will happen! Try and keep it together love.. I'm so bothered that they have worried you like this :(


----------



## jury3

wavescrash said:


> And I totally relate about feeling like your belly's gonna rip when you stand up. I constantly find myself standing up and feeling like I'm going to open up or my pelvis is going to split in half and wind up grabbing the bottom of my bump and my vagina to hold it all together lol. So miserable.
> 
> 
> Every night after everyone goes to bed, I clean up the destruction (I mean... mess...) that Hannah left behind. It's a bit of a process because the kid is hell on wheels but I just spend 10-15 minutes crawling around on the ground, putting everything back in it's place. But every single time I'm finished, I spend another 10 minutes catching my breath as if I just ran a freaking marathon lol. 3 pregnancies later and I'm still dying to know what this "glow" everyone's talking about is like...

Lol Same here! I clasp my hands together under my belly when I walk around without my belt. The other day I got on the floor to clean the toilet, then crawled to the living room and used the couch to stand up bc it was just easier lol I know what you mean about being out of breath too! Heaven forbid I have to walk up and down the stairs for anything lol

Morgan-lol I haven't been able to see my privates for a few weeks now. I used scissors to trim up a few weeks ago and had to go in blind...kind of scary! lol 

Mirolee-We have a stand up shower in our bedroom, I used to be able to prop my leg up on the wall. This week I started going upstairs to our tub so I can prop my leg on the side to shave. I got too tired and my legs started to tingle so I ended up sitting in the tub to finish lol

Sandy-You are pregnant...The hcg and the tests don't lie. What a horrible nurse!

Well, got another pleasant email from my boss this morning complaining that I hadn't requested a sub. She never told me I needed to, so why would I? She's such an idiot. However, my doc note is officially in, so she should get off my back now hopefully. It just makes me laugh how desperate she is to try and make me look bad/get me in trouble.

Anyway, here's my belly pic from yesterday...definitely grew this week. I'm not surprised, these babies have gotten stronger. I'm feeling strong kicks the majority of the day. I also added a few special belly pics for you guys...not many people get to see these!


----------



## morganwhite7

Looove the pics Julie! Wow @ the growth in the last week, twin pregnancy is just amazing. I can't imaaaaagine what you feel inside. It's hard to believe she's taking up my whole belly and I can feel her left to right all across- but TWO?! 
I'd be on ML, too!!! :)


----------



## brunettebimbo

You look amazing Julie !


----------



## jury3

Thanks girls! It is crazy, it seems like I feel kicks all day. You can see how my stretch marks creep up on the right side of my belly...I think it's bc that's where Grayson is. Olivia is down so low on my left, that I don't feel a lot of stretching on that side. I feel like sometimes Grayson balls up right where those stretch marks are though. I feel like I need to hold the skin together bc it hurts a little lol

Here are some of the things we got at the shower. We got high chairs, a stroller, and carseats. I registered for the wrong carseats so we have to take them back and get ones that go with the stroller, but oh well. The chevron blankets are from my mom, she had a friend make them.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Love the baby stuff julie


----------



## frsttimemama

Julie, you look great! :) :) Yay for all the adorable baby things, too! Sorry about your boss. 

I'm keepin it together. Gonna wait and see what tomorrow's number is and go from there. To say I'm not scared would be a lie, but it's tolerable. We are exhausted anyway so early dinner and bedtime. Then it will be time to do another FRER and go get my labs draw. Hopefully I'll only have to wait an hour again. FX. I'm a little crampy today, but I know that's normal, and I remember that from last time.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Looking good Julie!!

Oh Sandy, I'm sure you are so nervous. Try to relax and know you'll hear good news tomorrow!


----------



## Disneybaby26

Julie-you look great!! :) love the baby stuff too, so exciting!! 

Sandy- thinking of you!! It's going to be a great number, I just know it! Don't let the bitchy nurse get you down!!


----------



## Ingodshand

You look great Julie! Glad you got such nice stuff at your shower! 

Sandy- will be praying that your little bean is snuggling in so tight!!!


----------



## frsttimemama

Thanks ladies. I'm praying s/he is okay in there, too.


----------



## Ingodshand

Have any of you read the alpha mom blog? She has an entry for every week and it is really funny!


----------



## goldstns

Looking good Julie...lovely gifts. Showers r so fun!

firstimemom- looks positive. Happy and healthy one!!

afm- 4 more lbs to lose until starting weight...but I want to shed more!


----------



## wavescrash

It's going on 2am here which means I'm officially 32 weeks today. CRAZY. Just crazy.

I plan to start my Raspberry Leaf Tea capsules sometime today, just gotta pick them up from Target. Our scale isn't digital so I don't trust it to weigh myself but about a week and a half ago, I weighed myself at my parent's on their digital scale. Weighed myself again today and I've gained 4 lbs in less than 2 weeks. Whoops. That makes a grand total of 29lbs gained so far this pregnancy with 8 weeks left to go. 

I'm freaking out about this baby shower that's in 2 and a half weeks. It's going to be a total flop because we're broke and I decided to front the costs myself and my mom is being her total stupid self. And of course there's still like 15 people who haven't bothered to RSVP one way or the other so I had to be a total jerk and call them out on FB to try and get a response so we can get a head count.

And I turned OH down for sex for the millionth time because it currently feels like there's a baby falling out of my vagina and I feel bad because he goes so long without it ALL THE TIME because my sex drive has been non-existent for over 2 years due to pregnancy with Hannah, Zoloft for PPD and the stupid Implanon. My drive came back finally but my body is just too uncomfortable to even think about it right now.


----------



## Kiamaria83

Ahh julie lovely pics. There us nothing nicer than seeing a bump pic. Although it does make me feel like crying. In a good way though. I always get emotional when I see big bumps, just knowing theres a lovely little bean in there. Its just amazing.

Sandy. I dont have much faith in drs. They are so wrapped up the science I think they forget about the people and the need to be a bit more sensitive. You'll be fine. Its super early and lime the girls said its pretty unusual to find out so early.

Amanda good luck. Have you tried a super hot curry ?

Nicky. Well done in the weight loss. It took me ages to lose my wobbly bits


----------



## frsttimemama

This morning's test is definitely darker, which is a load off of my mind. I have been praying practically every waking second for the last 24 hours. Ha. Getting ready to go get blood drawn. Hopefully they will give me the results over the phone again. FX. I know I don't have to ask, but say a little prayer for us. Baby needs to stick.
 



Attached Files:







k2he6d.jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Ingodshand

Definitely darker!!! Will be praying for all of you and cannot wait to hear the results!!!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Sandy that is was my first FRER looked like! I took it on Wednesday and by Saturday it was DARK! Lookin' good!!!


----------



## frsttimemama

They said I can call about 10 and they should have results. I am SO nervous I could throw up. Lol


----------



## Lotalaughs16

Julie, you look great!! 

Amanda, I'm sorry you're so uncomfortable and thats too bad about your friends that aren't rsvping...thats so rude.

Sandy, Praying for you...crossing everything that can be crossed also!! This mornings test is alot darker..thats a great sign!!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

I've been feeling awful the last day and half. Did this happen to any of you ladies who are further along? I haven't been feeling sick or anything. In fact, I'd been feeling pretty darn good, and now I feel sicky again. I don't want to eat even though i'm hungry and it seems like some of my aversions are back. I'm so over this. I also feel like maybe my stomach is getting a little scrunched now? and maybe it's causing me to feel a little sick. I'd prefer it'd be pregnancy related rather then me getting a stomach bug or a cold.


----------



## HWPG

nice looking lines/progression sandy!


----------



## morganwhite7

Sarah- I've read the alpha mom blog.. And 50 other blogs every week once I hit my "swing day". I read their posts about 25 weeks (at the moment) and move onto another.. haha there are so many. I love reading all the different blogs and seeing the bellies grow, I could do it all day while hubby watches stupid tv! 

Waves- I've been drinking organic preggo tea (with rasp/strawberry leaf and stinging nettle leaf) this entire pregnancy, about to start double brewing or drinking more.. but I'd rather do the capsules, that sounds easier than making 3 cups of tea lol. You said they sell it at Target? I want to order some.. I never thought of taking it in capsule form. And do you know anything about taking Bromelain capsules while pregnant (when due date is closer!) instead of eating pineapple? I read you'd have to eat the equivalent to 8 pineapple cores to get enough Bromelian, so jw if you know if the 500mg capsules would be safe..? I also plan do the EPO too starting at 35ish weeks. Anything to make her come on time and with ease. 

Sandy- Beautiful line!!! I prayed for you guys too this morning, can't get your BFP off my mind.. so excited for you! :)

Britt- Sorry but in my case, my stomach just keeeeps getting more squished lol.. As baby gets bigger, everything will just ache in there and big meals will make you feel like such a whale! My sickness had subsided by about 16 weeks and I started to feel like- ouch my belly really has a human in it!! lol


----------



## HWPG

my jeans def are not buttoning, and i've embraced the belly band. also, the sweater i'm wearing today is kind of long and my bf was like, "yep, you wont be able to hide that for much longer" - i'm definitely feeling like i'm bumping (tee hee!). luckily, i only have about a week left to keep it (mostly) under wraps - tuesday is the scan, so i feel like next wednesday will be some sort of reveal - maybe for coworkers; FB will come later.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Sandy those lines are brilliant! :) I'm on my phone and didn't even need to enlarge! :happydance:


----------



## frsttimemama

31.97 in 40 hours!! Sounds promising to me!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Yayyyy :happydance: So happy for you!


----------



## asmcsm

frsttimemama said:


> 31.97 in 40 hours!! Sounds promising to me!

Woohoo!!! :happydance: so exciting!


----------



## Lotalaughs16

Yay sandy!!! So happy for you, congrats mama!


----------



## Ingodshand

Morgan- I know!! Rob plays all kinds of dumb games on this phone and I just look up images of other pregnant people! Why are you drinking the preggo tea and why would you start taking Bromelain? Are they supposed to help you go into labor? I am hoping to have a VBAC too so whatever I can do to bring him on then I will!!

Britt- So sorry you are starting to feel ill again. I can tell you that around mid-second trimester my heartburn and constipation came back and the heartburn is still around. I think it is just your organs getting pushed out of the way b/c of baby. Maybe just try to eat a lot of small meals and stop before you even feel full. That is the only thing helping me!

Mirolee- Yay for the belly!!! You are going to love maternity clothes. I am especially loving my leggings!

Sandy- This is it!!! What a great number!! I had a ton of cramping with both my daughter and with Evan. So much that I thought something was wrong. Dont let it freak you out!


----------



## morganwhite7

YAAHOOO SANDY!!!!! :happydance: :headspin: :happydance:

Sarah- GO VBAC! 
I've been drinking this tea since BFP week.. it is supposed to help strengthen the uterus, which I need, having given birth via CS just last spring. My VBAC will be less than 12 months after CS so I'm just doing whatever I can to help my uterus out! Lol. 

https://www.traditionalmedicinals.com/product/pregnancy-reg-tea

I also have been roaming the 3rd trimester/L&D forums and reading along so that I know how to properly induce labor naturally once I'm 36 weeks (no VBAC unless I go into spontaneous labor before 40 weeks :/). I see these women eating massive loads of pineapple, not knowing the Bromelain (food enzyme that can cause you to go into labor earlier, due to irritating bowels) is found in the inner core of the pineapple.. so the rest doesn't work as well and doc said you'd have to eat 8 pineapple cores to get the amount you need to stimulate labor! So I was jw if the 500mg supplement would be okay to take, instead of getting a sore mouth like lots of ladies have been complaining about :haha: 
Also.. Evening Primrose Oil is supposed to soften the cervix so I'll take that orally from 34 weeks and vaginally from 36 weeks and they're going to start doing membrane sweeps at 37 :)


----------



## TTCaWee1

Yay Sandy!!

Just finished my 28 week appt...measuring 2 weeks ahead, passed my glucose test and my cervix is nice and closed. I'd say its a good day.


----------



## Ingodshand

morganwhite7 said:


> YAAHOOO SANDY!!!!! :happydance: :headspin: :happydance:
> 
> Sarah- GO VBAC!
> I've been drinking this tea since BFP week.. it is supposed to help strengthen the uterus, which I need, having given birth via CS just last spring. My VBAC will be less than 12 months after CS so I'm just doing whatever I can to help my uterus out! Lol.
> 
> https://www.traditionalmedicinals.com/product/pregnancy-reg-tea
> 
> I also have been roaming the 3rd trimester/L&D forums and reading along so that I know how to properly induce labor naturally once I'm 36 weeks (no VBAC unless I go into spontaneous labor before 40 weeks :/). I see these women eating massive loads of pineapple, not knowing the Bromelain (food enzyme that can cause you to go into labor earlier, due to irritating bowels) is found in the inner core of the pineapple.. so the rest doesn't work as well and doc said you'd have to eat 8 pineapple cores to get the amount you need to stimulate labor! So I was jw if the 500mg supplement would be okay to take, instead of getting a sore mouth like lots of ladies have been complaining about :haha:
> Also.. Evening Primrose Oil is supposed to soften the cervix so I'll take that orally from 34 weeks and vaginally from 36 weeks and they're going to start doing membrane sweeps at 37 :)

Cool, thanks for the info! Will talk to my doctor next week and see what she thinks! Will let you know what she says.


----------



## morganwhite7

Sarah- Thanks that'd be great.. my doc looks at me like I'm crazy when I ask all these questions pertaining to 2 months from now :haha:

Rach- Yay glucose test.. I've got mine tomorrow and that lemon-lime crap has been in the fridge staring me down for a month now.. ew not looking forward to breakfast. Also yay for measuring big, that's always good! Have they given you a CS date yet? Mine is 4/20 if she's breech!


----------



## frsttimemama

Yay Rachel!!

Thanks for all of the suppprt ladies! This definitely the most bittersweet day of my entire life. So nervous! First appointment February 4th. They are going off of LMP.. ugh. It's wrong. I tried to tell them. I'll explain when I get there. Can't wait to see MY doctor!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Sandy!! GREAT numbers!!! 

Mirolee- I can't believe you are past 11 weeks already! Time is flying!

Thanks ladies.. I don't mind being uncomfortable, i just hate feeling sick to my stomach. It's such a tease to have the MS go away completely and then creep back like this (if that's even what it is)


----------



## frsttimemama

Those of you that had/have MS, when did that start? I didn't have it before so I am curious.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

mine started right away at weeks 4-5. It didn't get REALLY bad until week 6 though. The first weeks just were aversions and the SUPER smell. After week 6 I felt like puking at every moment. That lasted until about almost week 15. Finally it's gone away but some days it comes back (like today and yesterday)


----------



## clynn11

Mine started exactly at 6 weeks and has continued on to this day. Yaaaaay on your numbers sandy!!!!

Appt. Went good. No scan :( gonna try to call and schedule one for 16 wks. Do I have to have proof of my due date or something to schedule the private scan?


----------



## morganwhite7

5.5 weeks I was having food aversions, nothing too serious but feeling "bad" in general. But 6 weeks on the dot I puked every morning..... until 16 weeks. EVERY morning.

Cass- They just made me bring in my most recent ultrasound photo as proof! You do mean gender scan right?!? Omg everyone is just bopping right along!


----------



## Disneybaby26

Sandy-great number! I was gonna say it will be over 30 last night but I didn't want to scare you if it wasn't! :) yay!!

Morgan-why 37 weeks?? I'm hoping I go right to 41-42, I want more of the nice summer months off from work! Lol!

Awesome news Rachel! Definitely a good day! :)


----------



## Disneybaby26

MS started at 7-8 weeks and went away at 12/13 weeks!

Cassidy- they make you bring an ultrasound picture or something as prof that you are under medical supervision. Will your insurance cover the 20week anatomy scan??


----------



## morganwhite7

Kara- Are you talking about the sweeps @ 37w? I NEED my baby out by 39w6d or I'll have the stupid c-section that they've already scheduled..... No going overdue bc they can't induce VBACs.. If I don't go into labor before my due date they'll do a RCS due to a higher risk of rupture since my scars are so recent :cry:

Another c-section= 2 strikes, and my doc says most only allow 4 MAX.. and I want like 5 babies!!! :blush:


----------



## clynn11

Yes the insurance covers the anatomy scan. I just dont want to wait that long!! So we're gonna schedule a private gender scan for 16 weeks :)


----------



## Lotalaughs16

Cassidy when are you announcing??


----------



## wavescrash

morganwhite7 said:


> Waves- I've been drinking organic preggo tea (with rasp/strawberry leaf and stinging nettle leaf) this entire pregnancy, about to start double brewing or drinking more.. but I'd rather do the capsules, that sounds easier than making 3 cups of tea lol. You said they sell it at Target? I want to order some.. I never thought of taking it in capsule form. And do you know anything about taking Bromelain capsules while pregnant (when due date is closer!) instead of eating pineapple? I read you'd have to eat the equivalent to 8 pineapple cores to get enough Bromelian, so jw if you know if the 500mg capsules would be safe..? I also plan do the EPO too starting at 35ish weeks. Anything to make her come on time and with ease.

Yeah I've seen Raspberry Leaf Tea capsules at Target, the grocery store (I don't know if you have Giant Eagle down there but that's where I've seen them up here), the Vitamin Shoppe and of course online. No idea about Bromelain though because I've never tried it. I had heard about eating the 8 pineapples to help induce labor though but not sure about taking the pill equivalent, sorry :/ 

I did RLL capsules and EPO last pregnancy and I really think it helped. Started RLL capsules orally at 32 weeks and then started EPO orally at 35 weeks (I was too impatient to wait til 36 lol) and then started inserting it vaginally at 37 weeks, at night right before bed. Also wear a pantyliner or pad if you do that because it gets pretty messy lol.


----------



## jury3

Nikki-Good job losing the weight so quickly! I bet that feels great :)

Waves-Sorry the baby shower is stressing you out. I was stressed about ours and I wasn't even planning it...We did have to text, fb and email people who we hadn't heard from. That's pretty annoying. 

Sandy-YAY!!!! How many dpo are you? My FRER didn't look that dark at 12dpo! And, my hcg was 164 at 14dpo...so you are good girl! Lines are getting nice and dark quickly and your numbers are going up. I'm so excited for you! :)
My ms started off and on after 5 weeks and by 6 weeks was pretty much everyday. My 7 weeks I felt horrible everyday until around 17 or 18 weeks.

Britt-I still have random days where I just don't feel good. Sometimes it's nausea, sometimes it's just being extremely tired and/or being sore. 

Mirolee-Woo! When are you going to post another bump pic for us??? I have to say, I love maternity jeans. So much more comfortable.

Rachel-Yay for a good scan! Glad all is looking good :) Are they changing your due date or keeping it? My doc hasn't changed mine at all, so I'm just curious when docs decide to do that...

Cassidy-I didn't have to show anything for my scan...


----------



## Kiamaria83

Ahh what a good news day on here. Lots of babas growing yay. 

Morgan I was told to avoid raspberry tea until my last trimester . Not sure if I was just given wrong advice though ?

Ahh britt sickness is horrid. I was sick from 5 wks all the way through but I felt hungry and full when I was about 20 or so weeks . As soon as I ate I felt stuffed.

Cass I cant believe you dont get a routine 12 week scan ? Thats so mean !!! Shame you arent here as one of my close friends is a sonographer . I totally would have got you a freebee.
News here is I can def feel the clomid working. My right ovary feels huge. Hoping thats a good sign and that ill ovulate soon.


----------



## Kiamaria83

Yes mirolee we need to see bump pics.


----------



## wavescrash

Thanks. I called people out in a FB post last night and it got me a few more responses so there's that lol. My friend who is the technical host is going to see what she can do to help with food and such. They're just in a bad place right now because her husband works at a steel factory but they're in a shutdown for 4-8 weeks, unpaid, and his unemployment was denied because he wasn't with the company long enough before the shut down. They have no idea when he gets to return to work so they're living off savings (although my friend just got a part-time job yesterday to help) and can't afford to do too much right now. But hopefully it'll all work out.


----------



## wavescrash

Kiamaria83 said:


> Morgan I was told to avoid raspberry tea until my last trimester . Not sure if I was just given wrong advice though

They recommend avoiding it until 32 weeks because it can cause contractions but many people take it (in tea form usually) well before the 32 week mark.


----------



## goldstns

Congrats sandy...def preggo


----------



## morganwhite7

Waves- Thanks for the advice.. yeah we've got a GetGo fuelperks card, ttly Giant eagle people lol.. stopping by on the way home from work actually for some dinner stuff so I'll check for the RLT capsules. Did EPO or anything else help you go early with your girls? Lookin for ANYTHING here... besides castor oil lol.


----------



## morganwhite7

OMG doc just called said I need to go to L&D immediately since I was spotting yesterday. I called lastnight (it was just a bit of red blood, she's been kicking up a storm ever since) and left a message like they told me to if I EVER saw any more blood. She said they need to make sure nothing ruptured inside and based on my issues this pregnancy it could mean something serious.. urgh now I've got to leave work and I feel nervous even though I'm sure all is well. 

Hmmpph, at least I get to have a peek at Marley today... :dohh::wacko:


----------



## TTCaWee1

Oh no Morgan! I hope all is ok! 

Keep us posted!


----------



## wavescrash

32 weeks means bump picture plus a comparison from last week because we definitely had a growth spurt over here. And then a collage comparison of every other week starting at 4 weeks (minus week 8 because I didn't take one that week.)
 



Attached Files:







32weeks-1.jpg
File size: 30.4 KB
Views: 1









31and32.jpg
File size: 170.1 KB
Views: 1









everyotherweek.jpg
File size: 46.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## HWPG

ok i will post a pic but some disclaimers: 1) i dont take good pictures; 2) my room is apparently very yellow; 3) there is not a huge difference, even though OH and i can see/feel a big difference; 4) waves how do you post so many pics? i can barely figure out how to do one! 
it will take me a minute or two (or an hour). please hold ;)


----------



## wavescrash

morganwhite7 said:


> Waves- Thanks for the advice.. yeah we've got a GetGo fuelperks card, ttly Giant eagle people lol.. stopping by on the way home from work actually for some dinner stuff so I'll check for the RLT capsules. Did EPO or anything else help you go early with your girls? Lookin for ANYTHING here... besides castor oil lol.

Love Giant Eagle :) I don't know how yours is set up but I saw it over by the Organic foods with the vitamins over there but I'm pretty sure it's with all the other vitamins by the pharmacy too. That's where it is at Target, with all the vitamins. I had to get EPO from The Vitamin Shoppe though. Never saw it at a regular store.

Both my girls came 10-13 days early but I think it's in part due to my size and the fact that my body just can't handle carrying them much longer lol. But I totally think EPO helped. I did a LOT of walking, a LOT of bouncing on my exercise ball, some jumping jacks though I don't recommend that... I was desperate, tried Castor Oil but only wound up on the toilet for a day and would never try it again and of course DTD every day, sometimes twice a day. With Hannah though, I had a sweep done on a Tuesday (because my OB didn't think they actually work so did it only to make me happy), lost some plug and cramped, Wednesday had contractions and went to L&D but they weren't changing my cervix (I was 2cm when I had the sweep done & went to L&D), walked a lot Thursday, bounced on my ball a lot, DTD and my water started slowly leaking and then I had her on Friday.

With Autumn, lots of walking over the weekend, shower for nipple stimulation, DTD once and as soon as we finished, I had my first real contraction and went to the hospital to have her later that day lol.

So honestly I say walking, bouncing on an exercise ball, DTD, RLL & EPO. Most natural ways to get it done ;) Good luck when that time comes mama.

And most definitely good luck at L&D today <3 Hope it's nothing but glad they're being safe!


----------



## wavescrash

HWPG said:


> ok i will post a pic but some disclaimers: 1) i dont take good pictures; 2) my room is apparently very yellow; 3) there is not a huge difference, even though OH and i can see/feel a big difference; 4) waves how do you post so many pics? i can barely figure out how to do one!
> it will take me a minute or two (or an hour). please hold ;)

What do you mean? I upload all my pictures from the website and not through my phone... if that makes a difference. You can attach up to 5 pictures on the website using the paperclip icon up top.

OR you can upload them to an external photo hosting website (I use photobucket) and insert them directly into your post using the IMG code -- [*img]URL OF PICTURE HERE[*/URL] - Just take out the *'s.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Morgan hope your both ok :hugs:

I went into labour a week early and had him 5 days early. RLT certainly never helped my labour! :(

I did LOTS of walking and bouncing on my ball.


----------



## HWPG

the problem for me is not the attaching them part, it's the "they are always too big part" - how do you get the right size?


----------



## wavescrash

I resize them in Photoshop. If you upload them somewhere like Photobucket or even Tinypic, you can use the IMG code and it won't matter what size they are.


----------



## frsttimemama

Thanks ladies! I'm so nervous but excited. Hoping for a smooth and MS free pregnancy again this time.

Julie, I am 12 dpo today. AF is due tomorrow. Eek!

Morgan, praying for you! Keep us posted!


----------



## Kiamaria83

Hope alls ok morgan xxx


----------



## Ingodshand

Lookin good Waves!! You definitely had a growth spurt!

Morgan- Will be praying everything is okay with little Marley!!!

Mirolee- You can try to crop the pics and that has helped me in the past be able to upload them.


----------



## Cowgirl07

I hope all is okay Morgan.


----------



## frsttimemama

How long did you guys keep doing tests? I'm so pathetic I'm going to buy more. Lol


----------



## HWPG

Seven weeks... Retrieving next pic ...
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 35 KB
Views: 14


----------



## HWPG

Eleven weeks. The jeans in the previous post no longer button! ;)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.2 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Ingodshand

HWPG said:


> Eleven weeks. The jeans in the previous post no longer button! ;)

Cute Bump!! Can definitely see a difference!


----------



## clynn11

I tested quite a bit the first few days. Stopped when I got a 2-3 pregnant on the digi. 

Just text my bosses and told them, planning on announcing on fb here in a few hrs!!

Lovely little bump growing mirolee!!!

Morgan I hope all is ok!! Keeping you in my thoughts. 

Yay for passing the gd test rachel!!! 

Cant believe how close everyone is creeping up. And thanks for the info on the private sono girls xoxo


----------



## clynn11

BTW I'm sorry anyone i've missed touching on, our computer was acting up so i've been on my cell. Will catch up more tonight at work when i'm at an actual computer!

Here's my bump! :cloud9: I'm definitely starting to show.
 



Attached Files:







tumblr_mzevk9VCrQ1sq8t8xo1_500.jpg
File size: 17.6 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Cowgirl07

Awe bumps.


----------



## Ingodshand

clynn11 said:


> BTW I'm sorry anyone i've missed touching on, our computer was acting up so i've been on my cell. Will catch up more tonight at work when i'm at an actual computer!
> 
> Here's my bump! :cloud9: I'm definitely starting to show.

You look so cute!!!


----------



## frsttimemama

Bump pics make me smile! So cute!


----------



## jury3

Sandy-I tested for several days after...you are not alone lol

Mirolee-I can def see a difference! 

Cassidy-Cute little bump!

I can't wait to see you girls get huge :)

Morgan-I hope all is ok...

AFM-I get to see the babies tomorrow! Our apt is at 1. They've been kicking like crazy and have definitely grown since last time so I'm excited to see how they've changed.


----------



## TTCaWee1

Cute bumps ladies. 

Julie I think you asked if they changed my date? Nope. I've measured ahead every time but they haven't changed anything. I guess maybe as it gets closer? I go back in 3 weeks, then I start my every 2 week appointments.


----------



## clynn11

Annnnd we finally announced!
 



Attached Files:







Clipboard.jpg
File size: 45.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## wavescrash

Ingodshand said:


> Lookin good Waves!! You definitely had a growth spurt!

Thanks :)


----------



## TTCaWee1

Cute!


----------



## asmcsm

clynn11 said:


> Mine started exactly at 6 weeks and has continued on to this day. Yaaaaay on your numbers sandy!!!!
> 
> Appt. Went good. No scan :( gonna try to call and schedule one for 16 wks. Do I have to have proof of my due or something to schedule the private scan?

Same here, started exactly 6 weeks, got much worse at 10 and I still am nauseous all the time, puked this morning even...

I didn't think they'd let you get one :? Did you see Sally or Dr. Shea this time?

And the place in Paradise wants you to be 16.5 weeks i think for your private scan but it didn't say you needed proof so no idea...



morganwhite7 said:


> OMG doc just called said I need to go to L&D immediately since I was spotting yesterday. I called lastnight (it was just a bit of red blood, she's been kicking up a storm ever since) and left a message like they told me to if I EVER saw any more blood. She said they need to make sure nothing ruptured inside and based on my issues this pregnancy it could mean something serious.. urgh now I've got to leave work and I feel nervous even though I'm sure all is well.
> 
> Hmmpph, at least I get to have a peek at Marley today... :dohh::wacko:

Ugh :? hope all is okay! keep us updated!


clynn11 said:


> Annnnd we finally announced!

I'm so freaking excited!!!!!! :wohoo:


----------



## clynn11

I got Pam again this appointment!!! Lol. It was a super quick appt. Made me pee in a cup, got my bloods done, and listened to babies hb on a doppler- 165bpm! She said "That's a busy little one in there!!" lol. I go back in 4 weeks for more blood and crap and then they'll schedule my anatomy for like 3 weeks from then she said. But I wanna know sooner! I'm gonna call the paradise place tmw and see what all is needed.


----------



## Disneybaby26

Love the announcement Cass! Your bump is adorable!

Thinking of you Morgan!! Hope you girls are ok!


----------



## Disneybaby26

Ashlee- have you felt anything since the other day??


----------



## asmcsm

Disneybaby26 said:


> Ashlee- have you felt anything since the other day??

I think I felt a couple little bubbles this morning



clynn11 said:


> I got Pam again this appointment!!! Lol. It was a super quick appt. Made me pee in a cup, got my bloods done, and listened to babies hb on a doppler- 165bpm! She said "That's a busy little one in there!!" lol. I go back in 4 weeks for more blood and crap and then they'll schedule my anatomy for like 3 weeks from then she said. But I wanna know sooner! I'm gonna call the paradise place tmw and see what all is needed.

That's weird, she normally only works Thursdays and Fridays...Maybe call and reschedule your next apt for Mon-Wed with Sally just so you at least get to meet her, I think I might like her better....she let me book my anatomy scan sooner than 20 weeks lol and she's super informative. They've been scheduling me every 4 weeks though too. Next one is at 20 weeks, then one after that 24 weeks and I get to do the awesome GD test...


----------



## asmcsm

LOL My FB feed is FULL of pregnancy and baby announcements right now! Cassidy announced, friends had their baby the other day, another friend is 90% and 4cm, another is talking about how unglamorous pregnancy is because she's constantly sick and peeing herself lol. It's everywhere!


----------



## Disneybaby26

I'm really glad I haven't peed or snissed yet!! Lol


----------



## asmcsm

Oh god I pee myself a little every time that I throw up, even if I peed right before! It's so annoying. I've NEVER had an issue with controlling my bladder before. I used to be ale to hold it a long time if needed lol. I think it's partially because little Lux likes having her feet pushed right in mommy's bladder, the US was proof!


----------



## frsttimemama

Cassidy, your announcement is adorable!!

If I get MS, I hope it holds out til after vacation. Lol. Driving to Florida puking at 8 weeks pregnant will NOT be fun. So hoping I get lucky again! AF is due tomorrow. I'm temping. Then I'm done. Stupid AF. I'm more scared of her now than ever before.


----------



## frsttimemama

asmcsm said:


> Oh god I pee myself a little every time that I throw up, even if I peed right before! It's so annoying. I've NEVER had an issue with controlling my bladder before. I used to be ale to hold it a long time if needed lol. I think it's partially because little Lux likes having her feet pushed right in mommy's bladder, the US was proof!

That was me - I totally peed myself the few times I threw up while I was pregnant. And I peed myself sneezing a few times, and laughing, too. No problems before. So crazy!


----------



## jury3

Cassidy-The announcement is adorable :)

Kara-lol I sniss myself every week or so lol


----------



## clynn11

I almost shat myself when I was dry heaving the other morning. Luckily only gas came out. Lmfao. Pregnancy is so glamorous! Only then can my husband here me gagging and farting at the same time.


----------



## frsttimemama

LOL Cassidy! I just seriously laughed out loud. Too funny!

So I added a ticker, and I am 3w 5d, but Baby has obviously already implanted. I'm kinda confused that it doesn't match. Eh whatever.


----------



## asmcsm

Lol if I'm feeling super nauseous and think ill probably puke soon I always go to the bathroom and empty bladder and bowels to avoid shitting or pissing myself, definitely glamorous! Lol I used to be lady like about throwing up and I was super quiet now I just do it so often that the door is wide open and anyone can hear me heaving lol


----------



## Disneybaby26

Lol! Omg you girls are cracking me up!

Sandy-I puked and dry heaved all over Florida/Disney world...lol we still had a great time!! Also, don't worry about your ticker! We are just so awesomely proactive ttcers that we know we're Preggo before most do! Good idea to ditch the thermometer after tomorrow!!


----------



## HWPG

Omg. Lol over here!
I haven't snissed yet, but I'm doing this thing where I think I'm done peeing, and I wipe and stand up, and pee dribbles down my leg. And every time it happens, I wish I could take a picture of m face - I'm bewildered!! I could have sworn I was done and cut off the flow! I've also taken to not wearing underwear under my pj bottoms, so the pee ends up down the full length of my leg. What the...? So now I *really* make an effort to fully stop stop.


----------



## HWPG

Also, I starving. It's ridiculous. I had dinner, dessert, milk. Plenty. But my stomach is like an empty pit. Gonna try some tea. I also did kettle bells at lunch and spinning after work, so I think I could probably still be hungry, and probably need more liquids. But I just want Biscoff cookies. Hundreds of them. Or graham crackers with PB.


----------



## clynn11

I know exactly what you mean Mirolee!! I ate three freaking pieces of pizza an hour and a half ago. I am now eyeing the rest of the pieces. Soooo hungry CONSTANTLY!!!!

I love how we can be honest in this group. Nothing is too TMI. It rocks! Lol


----------



## clynn11

I've been getting the most uncomfortable pulling sensation from my belly button!!! Grrrr it's itchy and throbby and weird all in one!


----------



## asmcsm

Cassidy I usually get that feeling right before a belly growth spurt! It's pretty uncomfortable, I usually try to take a warm bath to help.

Gosh, I wish I could eat like you guys, I eat half what I used to be able to! And most of the time don't feel hungry because I'm nauseous. This would be the reason that have only gained 2lbs thus far, good thing I was borderline overweight when I got preggo. The puking and lack of appetite have definitely reduced my weight gain.


----------



## HWPG

I reread my post, and my stomach growled. Maybe it's a tape worm ;)
I'm having a lot of sensations also - esp after exercising today. I had to be much slower about my jumps on the bike, but the twinges and zings and pulls are still going. I keep thinking "I'm not bleeding and it's not painful, so it's ok. Probably normal.". I deduced it was stretching/growing also. 
I love the honesty in this group also :)
Now, food or no? ;)


----------



## asmcsm

Oh yea, I get periods of a couple days that happens every couple weeks were I have tons of the stretching feeling down low and sharp pains in my cervix occasionally. Then I usually just get bigger lol. I was so happy, my boss said that I finally was looking pregnant today lol


----------



## wavescrash

Oh goodness I sniss at least once a day every day. It's so annoying.


----------



## TTCaWee1

Mirolee - it's definitely a parasite. You'll pass it in about 6-7 months. In the meantime, it's going to feed off of you and your blood supply....it'll pass once it's grown out of its habitat. I suffer from this parasite too.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Sandy- I only took 4 tests total. 3 were the first day and I didn't take the 4th one until after my marathon 3 days later. After I saw that one, I was done. 

Ashlee- i can relate. I barely eat. I'm so full right after I eat

Still feeling sick today. I'm actually angry about it. LOL. I was feeling so good. I do not do well when I feel sick. I'm REALLY hoping this passes soon.


----------



## HWPG

Bahahaha! Yes, I say that all the time.


----------



## HWPG

Ok I had some cottage cheese. A single serving. I could eat four. :)


----------



## morganwhite7

Mirolee- OMG well then PLZ tell me you've had the spread, too?!! I love Biscoff cookies, ever since I flew Lufthansa to Germany.. You have to try it! You're a Trader Joe's girl.. I'm sure they've got some :)

And ladies all is well with "Marley and me" ;) 

I was hooked up to a fetal monitor for SIX HOURS and we had an awful scare with her heartbeat dropping. All the nurses and docs ran in with monitors and crazy machines.. Said it was dipping below 75. She was fine once they turned me to my left side, but o my goodness way to scare a momma. Made me stay for 4 hrs after that for fetal monitoring.. It was awful. I did get to pre-register and take a mini tour of where the real magic will happen though. It was exciting and kind of made me nervous. She asked if I'd want an epidural and I said no (she was writing down my labor wishes).. Just made me appreciate that I've got a few months left before that time comes. But baby and placenta are fine. And my doctor said something that I can't get out of my head- "well you know sweetie if your baby needed to be born right now she'd be okay, 2 months in the NICU, but okay" that was very reassuring after all the heartbeat drama.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29 KB
Views: 5


----------



## HWPG

Morgan, you just can't catch a drama break, eh? Glad everything checked out ok but still.... Geesh Marley!


----------



## Cowgirl07

I'm glad it turned out ok.


----------



## HWPG

I've seen it but haven't had it. Will buy some this weekend. They are soooo good. I have two with my coffee with breakfast.


----------



## asmcsm

So glad everything is okay Morgan :hugs: little Marley needs to stay in there and cook a bit longer!

I can't believe that one week from tomorrow I'll be half way! Just crazy!


----------



## clynn11

So glad everything is OK Morgan!!! That scare sounds horrifying, but Marley seems to like to give us all scares and then prove to us all that she's tougher than ever!!!! Can't believe how close it's creeping up!! She's gonna be here so soon! Crazy!


----------



## Lotalaughs16

Cassidy, great announcement!!

Morgan glad everything is ok!


----------



## jury3

Lol you girls crack me up!

Morgan-so glad all is well!

Does anyone else's nipples randomly get hard and kind of tingle? All of a sudden I can feel a tingle go through my nipple and it gets hard, kind of uncomfortable...


----------



## goldstns

Morgan...so glad all is ok with Marley!!


----------



## goldstns

I feel kinda bad....but yesterday I had an I hate breastfeeding day. My boobs/nips killed, I felt defeated as I only get 2-4 oz milk/pump session. I can only pump 1x a day cuz my nips/boobs are in pain. And I can't wait til Fri, our next apt, where doc should give us the ok with paci and bottles because I think Alia uses my nip as a paci since she can be attached for like 30-45 min/boob. I also can't wait til dh can help with night feeding.

however, today my boobs/nips feel better, so I do too. She also spent from 1230-4am in her crib alone last night....so I got to sleep in my bed &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## clynn11

LOL Julie... my nipples are hard 95% of the time ever since finding out I was pregnant. My husband is always like "Are you constantly cold or what??" My nipples are sore constantly and decide to stay hard to easily rub up against EVERYTHING that hurts, including my t-shirts lmao.


----------



## clynn11

Awe :hugs: Nikki! My friend had a really hard time breastfeeding the first week. I can only imagine with how bad my nipples hurt right now!!! Glad you're having a better day today <3 <3


----------



## wavescrash

Nikki - I hated breastfeeding with Hannah because we had so many issues, mostly due to latch problems. I felt so guilty when we gave it up but she started screaming when I'd try to feed her and wouldn't eat. I tried pumping but exclusive pumping is harder than a full-time job and didn't work either. I literally had to be coaxed into giving her formula because I felt so bad that it wasn't working out... so I totally feel your pain, quite literally too because my nipples bled all the time. We had the best luck with a nipple shield.

And don't get too upset over pumping. You get nowhere near as much as if she were feeding straight from the breast herself because the pump's suction isn't like hers. I had the best pumping sessions immediately after a hot shower. I mean, it was pouring out of my boobs lol. I'm sure you've heard all the advice but just wanted to share in case you hadn't heard something. 

Cassidy - YAY for announcing :)
Morgan - Glad everything's okay. Did they say what they think caused the spotting?


----------



## brunettebimbo

Nikki, the first 6 weeks are hard but I promise it will get better. :hugs:

Julie mine used to do that before they leaked!

Morgan so glad your both ok :)


----------



## wavescrash

AFM - Feeling a little bit better about the baby shower situation. I got some stuff from Target's dollar section today to use as game prizes. Also picked up some Valentine's Day candy to use as snacks which works since everything is pink and white lol. Also snagged some pink cello bags (15 for $1) to use for the favors (I'm torn between doing red velvet puppy chow or this pink/red/white colored s'mores snack mix.) My friend that's technically the "host" said she's going to try and do a fruit platter and insists it will all work out lol. I got a couple more people to respond to the invite as well which is nice. And finally, I text my sister asking if she could help. I didn't want to since she threw my last baby shower, is in school full-time and paying a lot of it out of pocket and because she won't even be there until halfway through the shower but I didn't know what else to do lol. She's probably asleep now so hopefully I hear back from her in the morning and she's able to help a little.

OH finally realized yesterday that he needs to find a better or second job since he's not getting the hours we expected with the new job he got. He made some phone calls yesterday while I was out. Just needs to go apply at some of the places (we went with mostly local restaurants for him to do serving... just be easier for him to do his current job in the early AM and then a restaurant at night.)

Once we get my LOA approved and his tax return (mine is taken for student loans), we'll be okay but it's going to be super hard for roughly the next month and that's what's stressing me out the most.


----------



## frsttimemama

Morgan, I'm so glad all is well. I have been thinking about you. It's crazy to think how fast it went; it seems like you just got your BFP. Well all of you, really.

Mirolee, I would go from no appetite, forcing myself to eat the to ravenous. I've been STARVING the last week, but I'm already watching what I'm eating. My ideal weight gain is 11-20 pounds, at least that's what they told me last time. I did really well til 3rd tri, and I just started gaining like crazy between swelling and everything else. I ended up gaining 40 pounds with little man, but it came right back off after I had him with a low carb diet. I'm trying not to let that happen again though.

AFM, AF is due today. No sign of her. Temp 98.2 which is in my post-O range. Still nervous as can be. Test looks good. I have 3 more, and I won't buy anymore after that. I just need some reassurance. I'm a nervous wreck. I'll be 6+4 at my appointment; I hope we can see or hear the heartbeat. That will help. Breathe in. Breathe out. This is going to be the longest, scariest 9 months of my life. I just can't help but worry because I can't see or feel him or her. But you all get that I know.


----------



## goldstns

Thx all for the support. Waves, never heard of the shower techniques. I'll try it! 

so far tonight, Alia has slept in her crib between all feedings!!! Which means I get to sleep in bed not in her rocking chair! Hope this continues.


----------



## HWPG

Sandy I kept saying. 'No bleeding no cramping" to comfort myself. Now, this doesn't hold true for everyone but it's a nice little mantra to hold on to for the next couple of weeks. Congrats again!


----------



## goldstns

Congrats on the cute announcement Cassidy! Also just so u know for me the itching got worse after birth. I put on tons of lotion...next I'll try shaving my legs...they r quite hairy. However my belly and arms itch too and they aren't hairy...so not sure it will help.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Morgan - So glad everything is okay with you and Marley! What a scare!!


----------



## frsttimemama

Nikki, kudos to you for breastfeeding. I have thought about it, but it feeaks me out. I had no plans to do it last time, either because it freaks me out. Hubby and I will talk about it again though I am sure. Anyone plan not to breastfeed?

Thanks Mirolee! You are looking so cute!

I'm kinda queasy this morning. Surely it's too early to be pregnancy -related, right? I ate a half a PB sandwich when I got up, which helped. Idk.


----------



## jury3

Cassidy-My nipples are hard a lot too. They are so freaking sensitive. My areola is dry, so I've been putting lotion on them to keep them from itching but even that is painful!

Nikki-Maybe you could check around for breastfeeding support groups? Our hospital has one every week that is free. It's run by lactation nurses, so they help with any latch issues, etc. I know you aren't on fb, but there is a breastfeeding page I follow and women are always asking questions and getting support on there too. I've definitely heard how difficult it can be. My friend said it looked like her nipple was going to rip off bc it got so sore. 
That's awesome she's letting you sleep in your bed! I hope she keeps it up so you can get some rest!

Sandy-Definitely feel you on the being scared...DW thought I was crazy bc I would still use the wondfo tests for at least a week after the initial bfp lol Now that I can feel them I feel better, but I still worry. The day of my baby shower I didn't feel as many kicks and was starting to worry, but my uterus was hard all day bc I was up so much and I was busy and probably didn't notice the kicks as much. Hang in there!

BB-Yeah, that's what a friend said. She said her nipples would tingle when her milk was coming in. It's just weird bc so far no milk and obviously I haven't had the babies yet lol I just assume they are getting prepped.

Doc apt today, excited! I love getting to see the babies :) This morning they were kicking around and had kind of stopped. I set my phone on my belly and all of a sudden they both started kicking it. lol Made me giggle. My phone is so light weight, it's amazing they can even tell.


----------



## frsttimemama

Julie, I used Eucerin cream on my boobs and nipples last time. It wasI very helpful with itching/tightness.


----------



## morganwhite7

Sandy- I don't think it's too early to have some queasiness.. Your body is going through some SERIOUS hormone surges so I don't see why it's not possible!

And THANKS GIRLS! You always make my day with your positivity during these sticky situations!! <3

They did say they saw black spots of blood around the placenta still, which is most likely where it came from. They said I could continue to see blood up until delivery, but as long as babe is holding on then we're golden. I also got to speak with my doctor about delivery today at my monthly! Oh my goodness it was so exciting.. we talked for over an hour (he was an older man and talked very low, so low hubby fell asleep in a chair :dohh:) and he gave me everything I need to know and more! It was awesome and I feel SO at ease. He said EPO is a wonderful way to bring on labor too.. said he's not supposed to recommend home remedies like that but "*WINK WINK* Sounds like you've done your research, it's a wonderful natural way to ripen the cervix!" I feel so much better after that appt. Glucose test sucked (lemon-lime is WAYYYY BETTER THAN ORANGE! fyi) but I'm sure I'll pass. 

During ultrasound (I'll be having one at every appt to watch for IUGR due to the bleeds) hubby and I got to see some crazy things.. She's always so active but today was insane. DEF still a girl, she checked again. And Marley was EATING HER TOES!!! Hahahah the MW said well guys check this out- it was amazing, she was holding her feet/toes all the way up by her face.. and then we watched her mouth open up wide in attempt to eat them!! It was hilarious.. definitely made my MONTH lol. Guess that's about all, this is me today ----> :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







0116142.jpg
File size: 58.2 KB
Views: 11









011614.jpg
File size: 49.7 KB
Views: 11


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Awwww Marley is so beautiful!! It's so amazing when they are bigger and look just like babies. I cannot wait for my 20 week scan!!!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Still sick today (just nausea) and i've been burping and hiccuping all morning. It all went away when the MS stopped. Why has MS come back?? *cries* LOL


----------



## Disneybaby26

Julie- my nips are hard all the time too, and for some reason when I wake up in the middle of the night my jubblies feel SO heavy and hard. There's weird stuff going on in there! Lol

Morgan- marley is beautifullllll!! I looked at your pic and pretended it was Makayla since we are so close lol! I can't believe how big she is! They truly are little miracles!

Nikki- you can do this mama! I can't imagine how frustrating it must be at first but I have faith in you! Kuddos on the weight loss too! How much had you gained before delivery?

I'm never too hungry either. I have to remind myself to eat a lot of days! My new Preggo lunch obsession is tomato, fresh mozz, chick peas and avocado with balsamic and evoo! Sooooo yum and packed full of goodness!


----------



## Disneybaby26

Also chiobani with a handful of granola in the morning has like 576755 grams of protein in it and keeps me full until my 10:30 snack! :)


----------



## Cowgirl07

Morgan Marley is adorable! 
Julie I hope your appointment goes well.


----------



## morganwhite7

Thanks girls!!! I think she's pretty darn cute, too ;)

And OH YEAH..... I'm 5'7 and started at ~110 lbs, and as of today I'm 130. I've got to make sure I'm being healthier.. I haven't done my workout DVDs in weeks. I'm putting this out here publicly so that maybe, just maybe I'll stick to something for once! It's so strange to have to work hard to stay in shape.. I've always done/eaten whatever the heck I wanted and this is HARD. I wish eating carrots made my cellulite go away... LOL. Urrgh- trying. harder. from here on out..!

Kara I love Chobani and tomatoes & mozz!! Ohmagawsh I hate when I read BnB cravings and am stuck at my desk with tuna salad! Lol not cutting it!!!

Thissssss.. lol ----> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/2102163-craving-mcdonalds.html


----------



## brunettebimbo

Morgan lovely scan pictures! :)


----------



## frsttimemama

Morgan, she's beautiful!

I love Dannon Light'N Fit Greek yogurt with walnuts and/or ground flaxseed. Yummm! Protein &5-12 fiber. That's my go-to breakfast and snack. I just don't like Chobani.


----------



## RobertRedford

Morgan, her toes are too damn cute!

Not preggo, but I pay a lot of attention to what I eat. I LOVE greek yogurt. Trader Joes and Chobani are my favorite. I am not a big breakfast person, I have a soy latte (lots of protein) and then a mid morning snack, generally a chobani with about 1/2c. of cut up fruit. So much protein and little fat :)


----------



## pdxmom

Morgan love love love your scan pics...lil Marley is gorgeous...so glad everything is fine with u and babe...but hey on the gud side u get to c her in every app now...:winkwink:

Sandy...i think it fine tht ur alil nauseous...i think it also has to do with thte head...i guess we tend to feel more symptoms a day after we get our bfps...at least tht happened with all 3 of my bfps :haha:

Julie all the best for the app..:thumbup:

Britt...im sorry yuo r still sick hun...i know how horrible a feeling tht can b...i used to make myself feel gud by just sayng this proves alls well bcos u know we never stop worrying right :winkwink: .... i was puking in my 18th weeks too...hopefully ull b fine realll sooon

Mirolee gud way to keep your sanity by repeating your mantra :thumbup: i did tht ALOT too :flower:

Kara im like u...im never really very hungry...i look at the clock at times and im like whoa its been a while since ive eaten and then i start to wonder wat i feel like eating...hahahah...

AFM im alil worried today...havent felt my lil girl move since last afternoon.....shes usually very active at ard 10pm -2am and then again very active after i have my breakfast but so far nothing...have u girls had this of not feeling movement for a whole day??? do u think i shud call my dr today give baby sometime????


----------



## morganwhite7

Sooo glad to hear from you Sonia :)

I say try something sugary and wait.. My babe usually moves the most when I'm lying flat (well with a pillow, but mostly flat on my back) in bed. Try that and see if you feel anything.. or run around and do busy things for a while (the moving rocks them to sleep) and then lay down and see if she wakes up once you quit moving. Give it a while to try different things and give her the chance to kick you.. but I'd say if you don't feel anything AT ALL in the next few hours to go ahead and call in just to be safe! 

I know they can be very quiet during growth spurts.. mine was very still for most of week 22, but I think she was just growing a bunch! Try not to worry <3


----------



## frsttimemama

I would call.


----------



## Cowgirl07

I would go get some orange pop and if it doesn't work soon I would call.


----------



## pdxmom

Ya usually after i have a fruit or my sweetened oats i can feel her all active...now i think i feel something but defly not as strong as i usually do...also i think because im concentrating soo much on the movements tht im confused whether it is gas or her... :shrug: i think im going to give her some more to act up...common baby girl,gave mama something


----------



## HWPG

i do not like yogurt. or fruit. so fruit with yogurt would be a no-go for me. my morning breakfast, every week day, is a bowl of extra thick slow cooked oats with extra sharp shredded cheddar cheese in it and a cup of coffee with vanilla almond milk. normal mirolee = make it to lunch. mirolee + alien child eating all her nutrients = makes it to 10/1030am. same thing in the after noon - i can usually make it from 12-4 (lunch to snack time): now i know it's 230 because my belly is all "ROWR, i havent eaten in 2 hours, whaddya trying to do to me?!". i stocked up on some protein LUNA bars and cottage cheese, i'm hoping that helps. plus, i realized, that monday i'll be at 12 weeks, so, technically, it's ok for me to be adding a few more calories to my diet. i'm still under 160lbs (my goal weight for first tri), so i'm trying not to be too psycho about eating itself, but trying to be concious of what i'm eating. (i will say, though, that i've been giving in to many more impulses than i have ever done before: example: someone brought in munchkins. i had one, without a second thought!) i'd also like to start making smoothies again in the morning, but it's just so cold/dreary/rainy out that having that makes me cold.
today, OH had to be at work at 7am. i knew there was no way that we could both get ready and have breakfast/coffee and make it to work by 7am, so i packed a bag last night and got ready at work (we have a wonderful gym/locker room facility). what i didnt realize: the jeans i packed do.not.fit. It just happened so gradually..... luckily, i had a hairband and belly band, but i feel a little sad - not my favorite jeans! ha! so i guess i'm gonna have to go thru my closet this weekend and pick out the pants that still zip at least, and also try on the maternity clothes i've been gifted. i cant wait to take my 12 week pic sunday - i think i had a growth spurt this week (could also be in my mind!).


----------



## frsttimemama

Any activity yet? ?


----------



## frsttimemama

Yay Mirolee!! So fun! :)


----------



## pdxmom

Baby girl just kicked...gosh such a relief...the kind of worries we have at every stage :dohh: ...im sure shes fine...just a change in her play routine i guess...although the kicks rnt as hard like previous days but i know defely felt her...is tht gud enuf???


----------



## wavescrash

I woke up from a nap to a voicemail from my OB's nurse asking me to call back. I call back and talk to the receptionist who is communicating with the nurse. She said they wanted to know which doctor gave me the "ok" to stop working (they got the forms needed to complete for my LOA.) For the millionth time I told her that NONE of the doctor's did. I just physically couldn't keep working and hadn't seen my doctor in 3 months. She asked when I planned to return and I said not until after the baby because some days I can't even get out of bed and walk around. I reiterated that I haven't seen MY OB in 3 months and didn't realize my company would fax her paperwork or talk to her before my next appointment because I planned to discuss it with her then. I see her tomorrow so I'm not sure why the nurse called today.

But at one point during the conversation the receptionist said something like "with no doctor approving the work stoppage, we may not be able to complete the paperwork." So you know... that's awesome. If I'd been able to see MY OB or hadn't seen the world's WORST OB at my last appointment and instead had seen one that let me ask questions, then we probably wouldn't have this particular situation at hand.

Whether or not my OB signs off on my LOA tomorrow, I still can't go to work. I've literally spent the last two days just sitting on the couch unable to get up because every time I do, it feels like the baby is just going to fall out and my hip bones feel like they're about to shatter. So all she's going to be doing is screwing me out of pay and insurance and I have a feeling I'm going to flip shit. Is it too late to switch OBs? I know many won't take you at the end of a pregnancy. Ugh... so annoyed.


----------



## frsttimemama

I would think so. Maybe she's moved, grown, tired, or all of the above?


----------



## morganwhite7

Waves- Super annoying and frustrating.. I'm sorry life sucks so bad sometimes lol.. I hope they sign what you need them to, I'd be throwing a fit til they did..

Sonia- Sounds wonderful.. I bet you that she's just growing! In a week or so you'll feel stronger kicks than EVER before! Between 20-26 weeks some crazy things happen and it really gets intense. Kara also told me between 24-26w (I think?) baby has another huge growth spurt. So no worries mama.. she is exhausted from all the growing.. just like you! :)

Mirolee- You're hilarious lol. Ouch I can't imagine buttoning my jeans at 12 weeks.. I would just use the band with em all unzipped! I couldn't stand ANY pressure on my belly after like 9 weeks.. esp sitting in a chair all day.

Oh I forgot to say- Marley weighs 2.5 lbs! Isn't that crazy?! I was impressed. Aaron's little sister was born at 2 lb 2 oz and survived, so that was pretty reassuring to hear! :)


----------



## wavescrash

morganwhite7 said:


> Waves- Super annoying and frustrating.. I'm sorry life sucks so bad sometimes lol.. I hope they sign what you need them to, I'd be throwing a fit til they did..

Thanks lol.

I mean, I know it's not my OB's fault I haven't seen her. It's just the way scheduling worked out but at the same time, I know if I'd called because I couldn't work anymore, they'd just tell me to wait until my next appointment because the baby's not in any danger over SPD or sciatica. I started the LOA process because I thought they would mail me a form for my OB to fill out like they did last time and I assumed I would take it with me to my next appointment and talk to her about it then - I wanted to start the process so I didn't lose my insurance while not working but didn't realize because I qualify for paid leave this time, they do all the doctor-contacting for me.


----------



## frsttimemama

Fx they sign what you need. How scary and frustrating for you. 

I used the hair tie for quite some time on my jeans. I never had a belly band. Like? Hate?


----------



## wavescrash

I hated the belly band. It always rolled up or down and didn't cover my zipper enough.


----------



## Disneybaby26

Sonia- so glad you felt her! Sometimes the kicks/movement can feel move subdued when she is facing towards your back too! Or could be a growth spurt! Either way, I'm sure your very relieved!

I didn't love the Bella band. It was okay in my bump but the small was too loose on my rib cage so I had to like pull it up all the time. The hairband/Bella band combo just made me feel roly poly for some reason (like I was busting out of clothes I didn't fit in which was actually right on)! Plus, I hate the ridge it created under fitted shirts (I want my bump to look nice and svelte obvi!!) :) I love my under bump mat jeans an totally didnt mind spending the money to feel pretty an not bloated/like a fatty!


----------



## Disneybaby26

Sandy- I just realized you started this months TTC thread! That REALLY has been the good luck charm! I wonder how many of us got Preggo the month we started?!


----------



## pdxmom

Disneybaby26 said:


> Sandy- I just realized you started this months TTC thread! That REALLY has been the good luck charm! I wonder how many of us got Preggo the month we started?!

Oh ya thts true...lets c who all did...I for sure was one who got my bfp the mth and started the thread :flower:


----------



## clynn11

I didn't! Breaking the mold! Lmao.


----------



## frsttimemama

Kara, you're right. I didn't even think about that. Crazy! I think Morgan did. And Mirolee?


How I know I'm pregnant for sure: I get off work at 6:30 after an 11 hour day, which is usually fine, and seriously consider going home, going to bed, and not making any dinner at all. Haha. The exhaustion has set in, following the same pattern as the last time. I've never been so thankful to be exhausted! Lol.


----------



## morganwhite7

Morgan did!! Lol


----------



## HWPG

I got preg the month I started it! I had already been thinking that.... But I know that Nichols did not, so it's not 100% reliable... But I do think it's lucky!
I like the belly band. I'm still trying to hold out until Wednesday to go public, so the band is working well. My gf showed me how to use it better - pull it low over my zipper and button, and way up high. Then I fold the top portion over to meet the top of my pants. So I get a little extra support where the bump is sprouting, but still is useful for holding up pants. Plus, I havent actually accepted the fact I'm pregnant or growing; it sounds crazy but you girls will understand - it,s prett gradual until you put a certain pair of pants on and go, "oh! They don't fit. When did that happen!?" I mean, it's very obvious to me I am, but my mind hasn't connected belly growth with growing out of clothes. And to top it off, I have lots of flowy shirts I can wear, I swear, til I'm due, so I just keep thinking "my shirts fit, so my pants must also". But then I put a non flowy shirt on and oh yeah, it sticks out ;) I'm loving it.
And a side note: omg pregnancy sex is ridiculously the best. Da. Best!


----------



## frsttimemama

Pregnancy sex was awesome last time! This time, I'm scared! Nothing bad happened last time. And we had sex the other night, but I am SO nervous. About everything. I hope this gets better or I'm going to need some Xanax before this is through. Lol. Hubby is pretty calm though and excited.. much more than I thought he would be. I'm the one that's a little leery I think. It'll be okay. :)

I was just reading that the definition of full term has changed from 37 weeks to 39 weeks. I did not know that. That really bums me out; I was going to beg, push, pull, and do whatever it took to have my C-section scheduled for 37 weeks.. I think my sanity is a legitimate health concern, but if 37 weeks isn't full term, she won't go for it, and I don't think I want her to. Dang it. I guess we will cross that bridge when we get there.. Anyway, here's the article if you are interested:

https://www.cnn.com/2013/10/25/health/term-pregnancy/


----------



## HWPG

I believe there are two endpoints: early full term vs full term, 37 vs 39 weeks.


----------



## frsttimemama

I read it again. It says 37 & 38 weeks is "early term" so I'm not totally sure what that means? On the early side of Ok but still okay? 39 is full term. I don't want to do anything to cause harm, but I need him or her born as soon as it's safe. I need to get past that horrible, awful experience giving birth..


----------



## Cowgirl07

I didn't either.


----------



## clynn11

Loving preggo sex, but DH has been feeling like crap this week which has put a damper on things, so now i've been dreaming of sex. LOL.

BUT I did have another dream about baby Byrd last night. Weird preggo dreams. My fetal doppler turned into an x-ray machine. I could scan it and see my baby inside me (but it wasn't just bones like an x-ray, idk it was weird) and he (yes, it was a boy, again) was curled up underneath my ribs and looked identical to his daddy. And then his heart stopped beating and I was freaking out, but then it started beating again and all was good. Lmao.

Amanda- That's honestly BS. If you can't work, you can't work. They shouldn't screw you out of payment for that. Grrrrrrrr.

Sonia- So glad she moved for you! These babes sure do like to scare us, little buggers!!!

Mirolee- Eeeeeep I can't wait until you announce :) :) :)


----------



## wavescrash

Thanks Cassidy, we'll see! I vented about it in a local mom's group on FB because many women go to the same office as I do. One woman commented that she sees my same doctor and thinks she'll sign the paperwork for me tomorrow. Said she's never turned down any request this other woman has made. So I'm hoping she's right. I'm sure my BP is going to be elevated when the nurse checks it at the appt because I'm panicking over the whole thing lol.


----------



## goldstns

Sandy, I believe if ur 37 + weeks they consider you full term and won't stop your labor, but your doc can't induce u or do a c section before 39 weeks. Unless there is a major medical reason.


----------



## goldstns

I'm not on fb...has anyone heard from Emily?


----------



## asmcsm

I never started any threads and got my BFP in October. 

Morgan- marleys newest pics are adorable!

Cassidy- I dream about sex almost every night! Lol not a bad way to spend my dreams I suppose ;)


----------



## clynn11

Nikki- she seems to be doing good! Just busy with two little ones! :) :)

This was her most recent post-

"Gabriel "One Sock" Becerra: won't catch this guy with two socks!"

And yesssss Morgan- Marley's new pictures are so freaking cute!! Her trying to eat her lil toesies!!! Squeal worthy cuteness!
 



Attached Files:







1511171_10203092655148382_1388983987_n.jpg
File size: 32.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## clynn11

Happy 19 weeks Ash!!! Holy shit almost half way there already!!!


----------



## asmcsm

clynn11 said:


> Happy 19 weeks Ash!!! Holy shit almost half way there already!!!

Thank you! I know it's so crazy! Chads so excited, he wants to spend this weekend starting on her room. And he got a little photo book that matches the baby book I bought because he wants to take pictures of us while we're getting stuff ready for her to put in there for her. It's so cute


----------



## asmcsm

Oh btw I saw Cara today and she was saying that she swears you're having a girl too and that she knew it before you announced to them lol


----------



## clynn11

Hahahaha yes omg. Cara is hilarious. When we told her she was like "Uh, yeah, I already knew that." And then makes her husband come in and vouch for her. She's like, "Honey what did I tell you I thought about Cassidy like 3 weeks ago?" and Erik goes, "Holy shit no way!" so apparently she told him she thought I was pregnant weeks before we told them lmao. And EVERYONE in my family, AND Kevin's family thinks it's a girl. Kevin's the only one saying boy lmao. But i've dreamt of a boy twice, so i'm confused :/ lol

Love that Chad is so pumped :) That's awesome!!!


----------



## asmcsm

clynn11 said:


> Hahahaha yes omg. Cara is hilarious. When we told her she was like "Uh, yeah, I already knew that." And then makes her husband come in and vouch for her. She's like, "Honey what did I tell you I thought about Cassidy like 3 weeks ago?" and Erik goes, "Holy shit no way!" so apparently she told him she thought I was pregnant weeks before we told them lmao. And EVERYONE in my family, AND Kevin's family thinks it's a girl. Kevin's the only one saying boy lmao. But i've dreamt of a boy twice, so i'm confused :/ lol
> 
> Love that Chad is so pumped :) That's awesome!!!

Lol yea, she was there to pick up something for a shadow box we framed for Jazmine and ended up being there for like 30 mins talking lol. She said she had told Erik around New Years that she thought you were haha! She seems excited though :) I've read plenty of times that people dream of it being one sex and it being another though.i mean, look at me, the only baby dream I ever had was a boy right before our scan and we're having a girl lol.


----------



## frsttimemama

Cassidy, I dreamed girl a few times, and had a boy. I dreamed girl after I knew it was a boy for 100%. 

AF is officially late! Yay! I temped one last time this morning. It was good. I needed to see if it dropped before I got up to face the day. I dreamed I was bleeding a little earlier so I woke up in a cold sweat an hour before the alarm went off. I have a new reason to love Friday's -- swing day! :) 4 weeks. I know, so early, but can't help but be excited!! Baby shower for someone at work today.. first one I've actually been truly okay with in 6 months. So excited for them. They had 2 m/c's after in-vitro and then miraculously got pregnant on their own. Definitely deserve it. And I must say, I have been starving for about 3 days. It's crazy. I could eat something about every hour or two. At that rate, it's gonna be hard to keep the weight off. I'm only looking to gain 11-15 pounds. I've actually lost 7 since last week somehow. Metabolism increase and food intake not increased all that much and water weight combination?? I try to eat healthy stuff though and drink lots of water. If they refer me to a dietician, I may just go this time.


----------



## morganwhite7

Aww little Gabe is just adorable! 

Cass- I can't wait to see if your dreams are right! Onlyy a month to go :)

Sandy- Yay for no AF ;) this babe is super sticky, no worries!! 
Oh and I was starving from implantation on, too. LOL before my BFP I remember thinking WOW I am extra hungry today! Crazy..

Omg Ash you are halfway!! Time is flyyyingg now..! 

I'm so terrified to give birth now after having to stay in L&D for hours on those monitors Weds.. it felt so real and they've got me pre-registered and my glucose test is done and omg things are just chugging right along! I hope my VBAC goes as planned.. jeesh I've been waiting for this moment (it seems like for 2 years now) to finally give birth and now that it's creeping up on me, I'm becoming more and more terrified! I know it will be amazing but I'm so not mentally prepared for this!! Lol. The fact that January will be over soon is just crazy to me.. it was just thxgiving/xmas yesterday!! 8-[


----------



## HWPG

this morning i found a pair of jeans that still button, yay! then i put my new sweater on - um, nope. not til next week when i'm "out" - becuase the bump is bumpin'. it's crazy - monday i put the belly band on and it smoothed everything out. friday i put the band on and it's SUCH a difference - it's like it's happening very gradually, but also overnight. i LOVE it. i absolutely am loving being pregnant. and having a bump. and i cant wait until people know next week and i can wear semi-fitted shirts again without office gossip. so excited!


----------



## RobertRedford

HWPG said:


> this morning i found a pair of jeans that still button, yay! then i put my new sweater on - um, nope. not til next week when i'm "out" - becuase the bump is bumpin'. it's crazy - monday i put the belly band on and it smoothed everything out. friday i put the band on and it's SUCH a difference - it's like it's happening very gradually, but also overnight. i LOVE it. i absolutely am loving being pregnant. and having a bump. and i cant wait until people know next week and i can wear semi-fitted shirts again without office gossip. so excited!

This post brought me to tears. So freakin happy for you, Mirolee! You deserve it all, and i LOVE that you're loving being pregnant.


----------



## HWPG

you girls are so sweet. i havent forgotten how my heart has broken over the years, but being pregnant has certainly made me forget how fast the time (my life) passed by. i remember how slowly every 2 week cycle seemed to go.... for a looooong time i thought i wanted to have teh first grandchild (THAT went out the window 5 years ago with my nephews birth!) but now i'm feeling excited that we'll always have "the baby" of the family. i feel like i'm right where i should be all along!
i think i will need to buy some new bras. cheap ones, to get me thru. i also feel like i get out of breath walking 100 feet. i do not feel like i will need to buy new shirts quite yet as OH observed this morning "you already have a lot of maternity type shirts in your closet" - um, those are empire waists and very fashionable for preggos and non-preggos alike. and i'm fairly confident that until now, and perhaps even now, people have not been secretly thinking "is she pregnant since she's wearing a flowy shirt!??!!" But thanks for the fashion advice. ;)
i believe we're telling OH's bio-mom tomorrow - she's going to be so excited and on the next plane here from Russia! oy! ;) 
did someone ask about this weekend? we have a friend coming to stay with us - actually, it's the groom of the wedding that OH is in, April 26. and OH just found out he's the best man, which i think is hilarious. OH hates the spotlight, and i told him he has to do a speech, and he grooooaned! i have 2 steaks marinating for dinner for tonight, so we'll have to pick up a third (oh, didnt i tell you? Friend decided yesterday to come today). Saturday night we're going out to dinner - dim sum! although i am a little bit worried that i will not be able to over-eat like i normally do, hehe. omg, dim sum so good (said in inappropriate asian accent). i have a few other errands to run, and i've been so busy at work that i'll have to bring some of that home (oh, and also i'm on BnB instead of crunching data, but who's counting my hours?). and i believe i will be making chicken piccatta for dinner sunday, but i still need to nail down this week's menu. and maybe a movie (netflix/pj style, not the theatre style).


----------



## jury3

Morgan-I love docs like that! My doc is like that too, she's pretty supportive of trying a more natural approach as long as it isn't harmful. Marley is adorable in those pics! And don't say that about he orange drink...that's what they gave me, I didn't have a choice! lol
I agree, it's amazing how quickly time is passing! Our doc won't let us go past 39 weeks and today is officially 100 days from that point... 

Sonia-I was the same way about kicks! I had a day where I couldn't remember if I'd felt anything and was freaking out, but shortly after they reassured me they were there...Even now if they aren't up at their normal time I'm wondering if everything is ok. It usually doesn't take long before someone kicks the crap out of my cervix though lol

Sandy-I think you asked about the belly band? I like my belly band. I'm not in love with it by any means, but even being this far into the pregnancy I still use it to cover my support belt or to help with shirts that aren't as long as I'd like them to be. I had to wear mine with my maternity jeans bc they were just lose enough that without the band I was pulling them up every couple of minutes.

Cassidy-Aren't preggo dreams the best lol Most of mine involve seeing full body parts protruding from my stomach or having one twin and not the other lol Funny thing is, I think the only gender I remember from a dream is the one I had where I forgot I was still preggo with 2nd twin and had also forgotten to feed the 1st twin...I think the 1st twin was a girl which would be accurate actually lol No other gender specifications though.

Mirolee-So glad you are loving being pregnant :) You fought long and hard for it, you deserve to be enjoying it!


On the topic of hunger...I'm usually not very hungry. I have to remind myself to eat. Then randomly I will be starving. The other night we had baked chicken wrapped in bacon and veggies. I couldn't even finish my chicken I was so stuffed. Then about 45 minutes later I was starving lol

I definitely did not get preggo the month I started the thread...I think I got my bfp in Morgan's month of starting it. Didn't 4 of us get preggo that month? She was a lucky charm! lol

Funny you all should be talking about what is considered full term...My doc apt went well yesterday. Both babies are breech and were facing my back, so we didn't get very good pics lol We were hoping for profile pics.
Olivia weighs 1lb 7oz (20th percentile) and Grayson weighs 1lb 10oz (50th percentile). She said that was healthy for both of them, but the percentage between them has increased a little since last month (9% to 12% I think), so that's something to watch bc we don't want them to get too far apart. 
Doc said if they stay breech then we are looking at a c-section around April 21st bc that would be 38 wks which is full term for twins. If Olivia turns around, but Grayson is very much bigger than her then that may mean a c-section as well. (Usually if baby A, Olivia, is head down then they don't mind delivering baby B breech bc the pathway is all opened and ready to go lol)
I lost a pound since last week, so she wasn't too happy about that. Wants me to make sure I'm gaining weight even though babies are looking good. I'm sure I'm probably not meeting my calorie goal since I just don't feel super hungry most of the time and have to remind myself to eat. So, I need to start tracking calories again.
Got my wonderful orange glucose drink for my next apt...Oh, and I'm measuring 35 weeks! I'm huge! lol

Olivia facing downward


Grayson facing downward


Olivia's cute little butt


And our first piece of furniture in the babies' room. DW is so excited to get cribs and get it all set up lol


----------



## Cowgirl07

Julie how cute loving to room


----------



## RobertRedford

Julie, your babes are so cute! I can't believe how soon they will be here! Love their room. Have you already picked out cribs? I love nursery furniture :)


----------



## goldstns

So cute Julie! How exciting!

Alia pictures...
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0113.jpg
File size: 29.9 KB
Views: 16









alia.jpg
File size: 24.3 KB
Views: 16









alia 2.jpg
File size: 17.4 KB
Views: 18


----------



## clynn11

Look at all that hair Nikki!!!! She is absolutely perfect and you are rockin mommyhood! You look wonderful!!!

Julie- awe look at that lil toosh! Loving the scan pics, and the room start up!! Definitely will be lots of books in my babes room! Can't believe 100 days or less!! Ahhh!


----------



## morganwhite7

AWH NIKKI !!! <3 <3 <3

She is so stinkin cute.. oh my goodness I can't believe you grew that in your belly! I want mine, too! ;) 

Hope all is well and that BFing is going better than before.. and that she's sleeping for you!


----------



## jury3

RobertRedford said:


> Julie, your babes are so cute! I can't believe how soon they will be here! Love their room. Have you already picked out cribs? I love nursery furniture :)

I think we've decided on the Graco Lauren crib. They have them at walmart for $160 and that includes a mattress. When you're buying for two, you have to find what deals you can lol



clynn11 said:


> Julie- awe look at that lil toosh! Loving the scan pics, and the room start up!! Definitely will be lots of books in my babes room! Can't believe 100 days or less!! Ahhh!

Those were books we got at our baby shower. People were asked to bring their favorite childhood books instead of a card. I have tons more in boxes I need to unpack too lol 

Nikki-She's so cute! Loving all that hair!


----------



## HWPG

nikki, love her hair!


----------



## frsttimemama

Julie, love the book idea! Cute pics! 

Nikki, soooo cute! :)

Mirolee, that's so exciting! I want my preggo pants back. Lol. 

Holy moly I am tired! Lol. I think pizza/pj's/movie night tonight!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Oh alia is so cute.


----------



## wavescrash

Ok so I get to my appointment earlier today only for the receptionist to tell me I'm not ON the schedule. I was thisclose to flipping out because I haven't been seen in 4 weeks so I know for a fact I'm due for an appointment. Furthermore I triple checked the date and time from the reminder they gave me when I made the appointment. Another receptionist checked and said they would fit me in but I'd have to wait. I swear, I have the most incompetent OB practice in the world. This is the 3rd appointment that has been messed up or something like that.

Whatever... I finally get called back and my BP was 122/78 or something normal like that - surprised me. Leah's heart rate was 144bpm. She found it down below my belly button all while I felt something up in my ribs so I'm thinking Leah's finally head down. My OB said she's not going to worry about position just yet because it could still change at any time. She measured my fundal height and said I was measuring "good" but didn't tell me a number. I was going to ask but I was still super nervous about discussing my LOA that I didn't want to bother her with something that wasn't important lol.

So we talked about my stopping work. In the end, she signed me off work effective Dec 26th when I stopped going. She said they were going to fax it back so hopefully that goes through, gets approved and all in order right away. I'll get paid back-pay starting from December 26th and then 50% of my pay on the regular pay schedule. Target got paid today so I'll have to wait 2 weeks but that's just in time for rent which is all I care about. So I'll get 4.5 weeks worth of pay (plus hopefully my vacation hours.) She agreed with the previous OB I saw that I no longer need a follow-up scan on my placental lakes because they looked fine on my last scan when I went to L&D for my fall.

I go back in 2 weeks, January 30th.


----------



## goldstns

Thanks ladies! I am totally in love with her!! I said to DH today, can you believe 2 little pink lines on a pee stick would one day equal Alia!

So Alia had her 2 week doc apt today. Everything was great. However doc thought she looked a bit jaundice, which is apparently really common in Colorado because of our altitude. Anyways, she said usually if it comes about now (because her jaundice test at birth was perfect) that it is usually something in the breastmilk that she can't clean out with her liver. So they asked that we did a 24 hour clean out. Which means to give her infant formula for 24 hours (while still pump and save my breastmilk). So its kinda nice having a breastfeeding break. I almost feel guilty enjoying the break. DH said he would take the night of feeding since it is formula and let me sleep (besides waking to pump every so often). I told DH to not let me convince myself to switch to formula just because of this enjoyable break. I really want to keep with breastfeeding because I think when she goes off to daycare Ill enjoy it more since half of the day ill just be pumping and it will split up my day. So my goal is to last at least that long and see if it gets better for daycare. 

However, I do have to say every day the pain reduces a bit. And today's pumping makes me feel better about how much I am producing!


----------



## asmcsm

Nikki she's so cute and has so much hair! I was a bald baby so I'm expecting Lux probably won't have much hehe. I was gonna ask earlier if Alia was jaundice because one of the pics her skin looked a little yellow. Didn't know if maybe it was just lighting or something though. DH was jaundice when he was born. Enjoy your short breastfeeding break! I'm sure your nipples are grateful lol


----------



## goldstns

asmcsm said:


> Nikki she's so cute and has so much hair! I was a bald baby so I'm expecting Lux probably won't have much hehe. I was gonna ask earlier if Alia was jaundice because one of the pics her skin looked a little yellow. Didn't know if maybe it was just lighting or something though. DH was jaundice when he was born. Enjoy your short breastfeeding break! I'm sure your nipples are grateful lol

Thanks. I am totally enjoying it. My mom said I was born with hair like hers. ya I was worried about her jaundice, but doc said it happens in most babies in Colorado. They said it wasn't a big deal.

PS LOVE the name Lux!


----------



## asmcsm

goldstns said:


> Thanks. I am totally enjoying it. My mom said I was born with hair like hers. ya I was worried about her jaundice, but doc said it happens in most babies in Colorado. They said it wasn't a big deal.
> 
> PS LOVE the name Lux!

Yea, it seems to be a fairly easy thing to deal with, which is definitely good. I read that there's a slight increase in chance of jaundice from delayed cord clamping but I'm still planning to do it since the benefits definitely outweigh dealing with possible jaundice. It's interesting that the altitude affects babies that way though, not something I ever would have thought of. And thank you! I love it too :) so happy that she's a girl so we could use it haha


----------



## jury3

Nikki-enjoy your little break! I can't even imagine what it's going to be like with two!

Anyone else ever had their pubic bone hurt? I don't know if it's actually my pubic bone, but it's in that area. It started last night and made it really difficult to walk. I told DW I was convinced I'd broken/fractured my pubic bone. Maybe I pulled something? Not sure, but it is not comfortable!


----------



## wavescrash

Does it feel like you've been kicked in the crotch? Look up SPD.

I've had it 2 pregnancies in a row now and it's hell.


----------



## asmcsm

I have had my pubic bone hurt before. A couple weeks ago. It almost felt like it was bruised


----------



## brunettebimbo

I hate that they say to give formula for jaundice. You don't have to. You just have to increase feeds and put her in sunlight. I was told the same by my midwife. I wanted to punch her in the face. I upped Tristan's feeds, put his Moses basket in front of the window and he was fine within a few day. Hope Alia's goes soon! :)

Julie definitely look up SPD. Pubic bone pain is not nice :(


----------



## goldstns

brunettebimbo said:


> I hate that they say to give formula for jaundice. You don't have to. You just have to increase feeds and put her in sunlight. I was told the same by my midwife. I wanted to punch her in the face. I upped Tristan's feeds, put his Moses basket in front of the window and he was fine within a few day. Hope Alia's goes soon! :)
> 
> Julie definitely look up SPD. Pubic bone pain is not nice :(

interesting. We were first told a week ago to try the sun, but honestly its been cloudy everyday since...so it didn't work. The formula thing sounded exciting, but now I regret it. They didn't tell us how much to feed her...just said till she full. Well she asked for like 3-4 oz...then would spit it all up. Dh was scared to put her to bed when she sleeps on her back and could spit up. So we call doc on call, who said only do 2oz. So poor dh has been up this whole time w her (its 230am). So we just did a feeding and made sure to only give her 2oz (this is the first feeding since calling then). And I let dh go to bed. I'll rock her til 3am, if no spit up (so far so good) I'll put her to bed. However, I didn't get my night of full sleep...oh well that's mommy-hood is about. I asked dh how we should do next feeding...he said well talk about it when it comes. However when she feeds I need to pump anyways. Glad she's doing better this feeding though.

julie- I know the pain ur in. I never realized how shitty I felt third tri until now that its over. I'm really enjoying not being preggo.


----------



## brunettebimbo

That's unfair of them not to tell you :( Have you BF her since?


----------



## HWPG

My BFF who is having twins also regularly comments that her pubic bone is splitting in two.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Nikki- She's beautiful!


----------



## frsttimemama

Julie that sucks! Hope yoi feel better soon. Ive read some stretching and soreness is normal, but not awful pain. 

Alia is so beautiful!

So first scare.. so much CM that I was SURE AF was here. My heart can stop racing anyyyy time now! Lol. I have a gut feeling this baby is a girl. Then I have a friend thay does the ring swing test with 100%the accuracy (He's 5/5 ladies I work with!)I and that said girl, too. We shall see!


----------



## Kiamaria83

What lovely baby pics and scans. My little man developed jaundice. He had to be put on a sunbed type thing. Ill post a piccie if I can. I think its easily treated. Even easier if you have some sunshine


----------



## Kiamaria83

So this was my little man 2 years ago. It only feels like yesterday. I cant believe how fast the time has gone
 



Attached Files:







2010 185.jpg
File size: 27.6 KB
Views: 6









2010 201.jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## clynn11

Such a precious little man Colette!!! Hoping you get your BFP for #2 SOON!!!!

AFM, just scheduled my gender u/s!! Eeek. February 21st :) Cannot waaait!!!! It's gonna be the first time i've seen baby since 8 weeks!!! I cannot wait it feels too long in between.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Colette he's adorable.


----------



## jury3

Thanks ladies, maybe it is spd. It just randomly hits and is only where my pubic bone is. Not fun! Definitely not normal stretching, I get that almost everyday in my lower belly and next to my belly button...

Cassidy-Lol I know the feeling, it felt like forever between our 8 week and our gender scan! What's funny is we actually got scans almost every 2 weeks just bc we went in w concerns, but they weren't good ones so it didn't count lol

We did our maternity shoot today. One of DW's coworker's wife does photography and we asked her to do our newborn shoot. She offered us a free maternity shoot bc we are having twins. We were there for almost 3 hours! We did some fun ones and ended with some boudoir shots. I'm excited to see how they turn out!


----------



## Cowgirl07

That's awesome Julie! Can't wait to see how they turned out.


----------



## RobertRedford

Julie, I can't wait to see the photos! 

Nikki, I hope all works out with alias feeding and the jaundice. Xo. 

Ash, I LOVE the name Lux too. 

Cassidy, sooo excited for your gender scan. I loved the announcement, too!


----------



## wavescrash

Cassidy - YAY for a date for the scan. Can't wait to find out who's in there :)

Julie - How exciting. You gotta share some pictures when you have them! I have to email our photographer to confirm a date/time/location for ours. Tentatively set for February 11th so I'm a little nervous because Ohio is freaking cold until April lol.


----------



## goldstns

Alia did great. Mom and dad r tired! She looks better already. She's been back on the breast since mid day and is doing good.


----------



## clynn11

So glad Alia already seems to be doing better Nikki :) :)

Julie- cannot wait to see pictures!!! Gonna be soo cute I know it!!

And thanks ladies, I am so so so excited to find out whether i'm having a lil man or lil lady!!!


----------



## goldstns

Collet... He's adorable.

Cassidy can't wait to find out!

Julie...looking forward to seeing pics.

went to target and got Alia a vday outfit... It says "my heart belongs to my daddy"


----------



## goldstns

Julie...i wonder if there r meds they can give your dw to make her lactate so u both can bf....that would b cool. I know one baby can b alot, can't imagine two.


----------



## clynn11

There is something you can do where both can lactate and breastfeed! I saw it on another lesbian mommy blog. Unfortunately the stuff she was taking for it made her feel sick, so she's not lactating, but still 'comfort nurses' for bonding and when babe is already full but wanting to suck still lol.


----------



## wavescrash

I think I remember Julie saying they discussed it but DW wasn't too into the idea? I could be remembering an entirely different conversation though lol.


----------



## jury3

Yeah, I had been teasing her about it bc I'd heard that apparently even men sometimes have "lactation" type things happen just from being around a lactating mom. I contacted a few lactation consultants and they have all asked if she wants to bf too. She is not into it though lol She thinks it's weird to have a baby that didn't come out of her suck on her boobs. However, I guess it's common for lesbian couples and for adoptive moms to induce lactation somehow.

Waves-We did all our pics inside in her studio, but it was still freezing! I was ok with it though, I'd rather be cold than be warm and swollen!


----------



## wavescrash

I love heat and humidity lol. Our photographer is on-location and doesn't have a studio but that's okay. She does great work and actually just did a maternity shoot outdoors and I loved it. I just worry about getting the kids to cooperate because I want a few with them in it. My 8 year old will just complain about the cold (and has NEVER cooperated for photoshoots with us) and Hannah will run around like crazy and I don't want her to get too cold.


----------



## HWPG

I think I'd like to do a two part maternity shoot - one with OH, one without. The OH one would be the cliche four hand on my belly, jeans and white shirt, etc etc. The non OH one I'd like to be more sexy, boudior style. Gonna have to interview a couple photographers to see who I'd be comfortable with.... ;)


----------



## goldstns

Darn Julie, that would have been helpful.

I keep meaning to look into a photographer for alia.


----------



## asmcsm

I've technically already started my maternity shoots. We've been doing a progression shot every time my bump is pretty noticeably bigger. But they're gonna be more like art nudes I guess. Same pose every time with high contrast lighting and just wearing black panties with arm strategically over boobs and other one under belly. At the end we're gonna photoshop them together and make it black and white. Can't wait to see it finished. Also hoping to do an underwater maternity shoot since I'm due in June, but it might not be warm enough yet and he's only done one other one so far. Perks of working at a photography studio!


----------



## wavescrash

In case anyone was curious, this is the recent winter maternity shoot our photographer did: https://www.lanebaldwinphotography.com/2014/01/jeanna-brian-maternity.html

I've also been Pinterest-searching winter maternity for ideas :) I just want to get my hair cut like I mentioned a week or two ago and put together some outfits from my closet. I wanted to buy a dress but can't afford it right now. Oh well.


----------



## goldstns

Good morning! Wish me luck as my very intense grandma is coming in town today. And my separated parents will both be in my house together..... Here comes crazyness for 2 days.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Waves that link doesn't go to you, unless you became a brunette. 
Edit oh never mind I thought it said our shoot. She does great work eek I bet your excited.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Good luck Nikki.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Nikki- glad to hear that Alia is doing well!

18 weeks today. I still kind of feel like crap. I feel like I didn't even sleep last night (I did.) and I may need another nap but I want to watch football when it comes on in a little over an hour. I can't believe we are 2 weeks from being halfway and 20 days from knowing the gender. I really hope I start feeling well again soon.


----------



## RobertRedford

asmcsm said:


> I've technically already started my maternity shoots. We've been doing a progression shot every time my bump is pretty noticeably bigger. But they're gonna be more like art nudes I guess. Same pose every time with high contrast lighting and just wearing black panties with arm strategically over boobs and other one under belly. At the end we're gonna photoshop them together and make it black and white. Can't wait to see it finished. Also hoping to do an underwater maternity shoot since I'm due in June, but it might not be warm enough yet and he's only done one other one so far. Perks of working at a photography studio!

holy shit that sounds amazing! I CANNOT WAIT to see it!


----------



## clynn11

I can't wait to see your bump progression pics either Ash! So lucky you have the hookup with them!!!

Nikki- Sounds like a whole bunch of fun!! LOL. Hopefully it won't be too bad ;) 

Katrina- she wasn't saying that was her, she was saying she thinks that photographer will do their maternity photos.. I think ;) :haha:

Britt, sorry you're still feeling like crud! That sucks!


----------



## Disneybaby26

I can't wait to see all the pictures!! I think I kinda wanna do a maternity shoot too. Hmmmm...

Had such a nice day of pampering and then went out looking for a dress with my mom for me shower...everything is so gross looking lol! We have like zero real maternity stores around here so I think I have to go the online route. Blah!

Can't believe I'm officially third tri!! Yikes!


----------



## wavescrash

Yeah that's the photographer we're using... that's her most recent, winter maternity shoot and it has me excited for ours :)


----------



## asmcsm

Well, I've officially found the fabrics that we are going to use for Lux's room and I'm SUPER excited to get them ordered and get started sewing all her bedding and curtains! Totally adorable owl fabrics in coral and aqua and I LOOOOVE them! Have already planned out the design for the quilt which DH's great aunt will hopefully be making for us and I will be sewing the rest of the bedding and curtains :)


----------



## wavescrash

Sounds cute Ashlee :)

Target reset all the baby stuff this week so I went today & updated my registry. So many new cute things. I feel like I have too much on my registry now but whatever. I'm most excited that my store now carries the NoseFrieda IN store as well as Sophie the Giraffe.

A friend gave me her leftover Raspberry Leaf Tea and EPO capsules. Started drinking the tea tonight and it's not as bad as I've heard people make it out to be. Last pregnancy I just took it in capsule/pill form and wanted to do that again because it's easier for me to just pop a pill but I have 3 boxes of 16 packets of tea each and she said she has more if I need it... and it was free so I can't say no to that. Still have a few weeks before I start taking the EPO though but it's nice to have a nearly full bottle for free haha.


----------



## TTCaWee1

Hiya ladies! Happy swing day! And happy 3rd tri Kara!!

Beautiful baby Nikki! I can't wait to meet mine! 

Got our nursery furniture today! Just have to order the bookshelf. We ended up going white instead of dark wood. And I got a safari jumperoo I had on my registry for $35 in perfect condition. I went and bought her little owl lamp too. I am going to nest tomorrow fo sho! First we have to take down the crib we originally got. My friend gave it to us but it has a drop rail so that's a no go, and we didn't know until after we put it together and did some research. Oh well. We went today and got a cute crib and dresser. Omg I can't wait to put it all together.


----------



## wavescrash

I have a drop-side crib that I used with Autumn back before they were a "no-no." We used it with Hannah almost no-problem until a few months ago, it finally decided it wanted to break. We were going to replace it but we decided to just use the stabilizer kit the crib company sent us. But hey... if you found a cute crib, who cares :)


----------



## HWPG

Hey gals, have a pop over to my journal for five vs twelve week belly pics if you're curious...


----------



## frsttimemama

Kara, can't believe you are already 3rdterrified tri!

Ashlee, Lux's fabric sounds adorable!

All the maternity shoots sound so cute! I really want to do that this time!

I am SO tired!! Work kicked my butt. I've worked the last 7 days. I'm so looking forward to sleeping in, cleaning our house, and NOT going to work tomorrow! :) The heartburn has started already. Ugh! Last night was the worst heartburn I have EVER had. Hopefully it will bring a baby with a headful of hair. It was true last time.. I wish I felt more pregnant. The only thing I have is fatige and heartburn .. I'm so nervous! Do you think I will hear the heartbeat at my appointment at 6w 4d? I'm ready for thar!! And to know how many are in there .. lol


----------



## Disneybaby26

BAHAHAHA!!! "3rdterrified trimester" sounds about right, Sandy!!

I think you will see the heartbeat for sure if you really will be 6+4 according to O, and try not to worry...you will feel pregnant soon enough...all day, everyday! Lol

Yay for nursery furniture Rachel!! How are you feeling??


----------



## jury3

Happy swing day to all the Sunday swing girls!

Kara-If this photographer hadn't offered the shoot for free I wouldn't have done one. After doing it, I'm really glad I did...
Do you have an Old Navy? They actually have some cute things, not sure about dresses though. Motherhood Maternity is our best store around here.

Mirolee-That's what our shoot was. Most of the pics were of the belly or of me, but we got several with DW too. Some were fun, some were serious.

Waves-I would have loved to do part of our shoot in the snow! It actually randomly snowed a few hours before our shoot, I was disappointed it happened so early and not during the shoot lol We actually sent our photog a few pic ideas from pinterest and she made sure to do at least similar ones. Pinterest is so helpful! lol

Ashlee-I think I did the same pic that you are doing without the progression obviously though lol We did a few silhouette pictures too that I'm excited about. I love the underwater pics! I used an underwater maternity pic for my countdown pic to the maternity shoot lol

Nikki-Good luck...Hopefully they are all respectful to each other and to you!

AFM-DW put our closet in the nursery together! I'm very excited to have that part finished so I can begin organizing everything a little bit. 
MIL on the other hand is driving me in-freaking-sane! She's been going crazy with Goodwill and stores of the such...she sent over a tub of clothes, bath towels, wash clothes, etc. While I am appreciate, I also think our standards and tastes are very different. Some of the things look dingy or are far from my style. Then she went shopping yesterday and bought a million more things...DW and I bought a few adorable things at Goodwill today that look brand new. When DW mentioned it to MIL she was like, "don't go crazy on clothes bc I have a lot already." It really rubbed me the wrong way. These are my kids. I will be the one dressing them and looking at these clothes on a daily basis. I've never been able to do this before now. I want to pick out my kids clothes!!! I just wanted to yell back at her "ARE YOU SERIOUS?!?! YOU TAKE IT EASY ON BUYING THINGS!" I did not though lol She's just such an overwhelming personality. I know she means well, is excited, and wants to help, but holy freaking shit she is driving me crazy! Ok, just had to vent lol


----------



## HWPG

Jury, is dw able to stand up and say anything? I know it's always easier for OH to negotiate his family and me to do mine. Otherwise, I'd say something to her directly. Then again, I've been told I have an 'aggressive personality' ;) want me to say something for you? ;)


----------



## TTCaWee1

The crib my friend gave us is "fixed" with the hardware the company sent but it still doesn't meet the new standards. We just felt we'd rather be safe than sorry and it isn't worth it to take the chance just to save a few bucks. I guess thats the FTM (first time mom) coming out. 

As far as maternity shoots, we are having ours when we go home the first week in February. My sister does newborn and maternity photography so she's going to do all of our pics. It's cold in Michigan though so I will probably freeze my ass off in February outside. I was worried that my belly wouldn't be big enough for the shoot but it is getting huge so I've got that part covered lol

I am feeling pretty good except for the fact that I am uncomfortable in most positions. Its because my rib cage is digging into my belly...


----------



## morganwhite7

26 week Bumpdate! :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 39.8 KB
Views: 9


----------



## jury3

Mirolee-Yes, could you just call her for me? lol DW says stuff to her, she's just one of those personalities...we decided to just buy a dresser and put a changing pad on top instead of doing the changing table due to lack of space and how beneficial it would be in the long run. She called yesterday morning and was out of breath telling DW how she thought we should do the changing table bc her friend's daughter did blah blah blah. Her friend, Diane, is her go-to person...she thinks Diane is the baby know-all. We keep reminding her, we have talked about this, we have done our research, we have talked to our friends and this is what we decided. She's a very typical overbearing, Jewish mother...

Rachel-lol Your belly will be perfect! I almost could have done mine a few weeks ago...That's great your sister is doing all your photography!


----------



## wavescrash

TTCaWee1 said:


> The crib my friend gave us is "fixed" with the hardware the company sent but it still doesn't meet the new standards. We just felt we'd rather be safe than sorry and it isn't worth it to take the chance just to save a few bucks. I guess thats the FTM (first time mom) coming out.

:) Nothing wrong with wanting a new crib even if you were given one that was in perfect condition. I was just sharing my experience with the drop-side. I'd love to replace it but since I really don't have to and have a lot of other expenses & aren't working, I decided just to keep ours.

Morgan - Super cute :)


----------



## goldstns

Things went ok today. And should be good tomorrow as they are only coming over for an early dinner!


----------



## frsttimemama

Kara, ooops! My phone totally inserts random words, and I definitely didnt catch it that time. Sorry :)I But it does sound about right! I have never been so excited and scared as I was in 3rd tri until I got pregnant this time :)

Morgan, cute belly!

Julie, my mom buys SOOOO much. She's ALREADY buying and we literally NEED NOTHING except a few diapers maybe.. it makes me crazy! I just sort it and plan to get rid of whatever we don't like. Sometimes that's easier for me than arguing or hurting feelings.

Rachel, I'm sure your belly will be perfect! :)

Why am I awake at 5:45 am on my day off? Lol. I did my last test this morning and it's so pink and perfect! :)


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

my step sister gave us a crib that's dark wood. I really wanted a white crib but now I have this crib she gave to us. I feel like if I bought a new one, I'd never hear the end of it from my family, so I will probably just use it even though it's not what I like. 

Julie- UGH! I know exactly what you mean. I have a very specific look I'll want for my children and I don't like a lot of the "cutesy" cheesy stuff. I hate bright pinks and carnation pinks for girls. I really don't want that kind of stuff, but i'm afraid that's what everyone will buy (if it's a girl). Sounds like MIL needs to back off a little!

Cute bump Morgan!!!


----------



## morganwhite7

Kara- Holy moly 3rd tri... I can't believe I'm almost there too! Now WHERE has time gone?!?! I'm getting so excited/anxious for our babes!! 

Aww Sandy post a pic just for fun ;) So, soo happy for you!

And thanks girls.. def feelin large and in charge here lately lol. I make loud noises when I bend over to pick something up or try to sit/stand hahaha..


----------



## loveandterror

hi girls,
i'm due sept.22nd and thought i'd join you guys :)
how's everyone feeling?


----------



## TTCaWee1

I'm have any of you looked for a local mom swap group on FB? I have found some ahhmaazing deals on mine! Yesterday I got a practically brand new jumperoo for $35 (on my registry for $90) and today I'm getting a pack n play brand new for $60 (on my registry for $193) I know I shouldn't be buying things but these are things that I would prob have to buy on my own anyways bc they are expensive. Oh and I got a my little lamb swing for $40 ($140 on registry) and the crib and dresser yesterday - $80. They were moving and just wanted to get rid of it...barely used. I've never been a thrifter but I am now lol! I guess I feel like if I can get these things cheaper then people can buy more things off my registry bc there won't be so many expensive items on it. Anyways, look into it bc you'll probably find some awesome deals. I've gotten really lucky that I've found so many things that I already had on my registry.


----------



## TTCaWee1

And waves, I totally get it. I thought about keeping it just bc it's already set up and I just don't feel like taking it apart lol. Luckily our friend is just going to take it back and store it until they have another. 

Britt - I'd much rather have dark wood than white bc I think it looks nicer and it's easier to keep clean (hide dirt lol) but on the flipside I'm kinda liking the white with the green walls


----------



## wavescrash

TTCaWee1 said:


> I'm have any of you looked for a local mom swap group on FB?

LOL I'm in like 984759 selling/swap groups on FB. I got our diaper genie with 3 refills and those Arm & Hammer odor neutralizer disk things for $20 and then a little bouncer/vibrating seat for $10 and it's in perfect condition and so much cuter than the one we had the last time lol. I plan to look there first for anything I don't get off our registry. It's just awkward running across girls I went to high school with & wasn't friends with selling stuff on there lol.



TTCaWee1 said:


> And waves, I totally get it. I thought about keeping it just bc it's already set up and I just don't feel like taking it apart lol. Luckily our friend is just going to take it back and store it until they have another.

:) It's more exciting to have your own anyway!


----------



## Kiamaria83

Hi girlies. Hope everyone is well especially your precious little cargos. 

Mirolee. How do I find your journal ?

Sandy. When did you o on clomid ? I am completely lost. I got what I thought was a +opk on sun then did a couple more and neg. Then this morn (2nd wee again ) and nearly positive. Today I have o type twinges but I have no idea if I have or yet to o. We have been bding so much my foof cant take much more but i am feeling like I need to bd for the rest of the week. Also I am supposed to take aspirin after o to hopefully help a sticky bean. I am hoping for a bfp this month but terrified of another mc. 

Also going to start and be healthy. Does anyone have any pork slow cooker recipes ? I tend to just throw in the meat and add a bit of gravy but I want something a bit more interesting.


----------



## asmcsm

Ok well it's been an interesting morning...my sister showed up on my porch this morning with this...

She's freaking out and shaking. She and her ex-fiancé were trying for 2 years after a mmc and then in October, the same week we found out I was preggo, they split because he was cheating on her. She's seen a couple guys since then and she knows which one would be the father, but he's 35 (she's 21) has a kid already and doesn't want anymore. Which I told her that if that was the case then he should have tried to prevent it. She was visibly shaking when she showed me the test. She really wants to have kids, but I know this isn't the way she wanted it to happen. Just very worried and concerned for her. I know it's going to be difficult because she wants a baby and she tried for so long after her mc and it was really hard on her but I also know that she's in complete shock because she wasn't intending to try and have a baby with him and her cycles are still super screwed up and it's just really unexpected.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 20.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Kiamaria83

Hi ash.
Ahh your poor sister. Has she told the guy yet ? What a difficult situation for her. All you can do is be there for her with whatever she decides. Its such a shame its happened this way but then again this may turn out to be the best thing ever for her . I dont really know what else to say .


----------



## asmcsm

She hasn't told him. She just found out this morning. She came to my house to take one of my cheapies to make sure it was real. If anyone could be a single mom I know it's her, she loves kids so much and it was so hard to watch her struggle when she couldn't get pregnant again. I just don't know what she'll do. This is definitely not what she thought getting pregnant again would be like. It's going to be a tough thing for her. I honestly think she'll keep it. She was pretty upset about losing her last pregnancy, but I just hope that everything works out for her.


----------



## Kiamaria83

Things will sort out in time. I guess the world works in funny ways sometimes but I always try to beleive that everything happens for a reason and sounds like she'll be a great mummy and will have an amazing bond with the baby because of it. Things might even work out with the fella which would be perfect. What ever happens it sounds like you 2 are very close and that's lovely. Keep us posted


----------



## wavescrash

Aw, your poor sister :/ That's not a fun situation to be in by any means. Whatever happens, I hope things work out for her and she finds happiness in the outcome.


----------



## Disneybaby26

I gotta look for one of those Facebook groups!!

Ash- I hope everything works out for her! What a tough, tough situation. I can't even imagine :( Either way, she's beyond blessed to have this little one and I know it's cliche but "everything happens for a reason", right? The poor thing, I'm sure you'll make sure she gets some extra love and comfort.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Aww your poor sister. I can't imagine. My mom was 16 when she got pregnant with me. My dad THOUGHT he wanted a kid until I was here and left when I was 9 months old ( I didn't see him again until I was 23). My mom would never re do it if she had to and because of it, we are really close. I hope everything works out for her. It might not be an ideal situation, but i'm sure she could make it work (if she wanted too)


----------



## asmcsm

Yea, it does. And I don't think she'd have the heart to terminate, even if it meant doing it on her own and the dad being pissed off. After all that time of wanting to be a momma and not getting it even though she was trying I just don't see her giving this LO up. She's terrified to tell our mom or the dad though. By her LMP she'd be 6+6 today. Though she said they've been ranging from 35-40 days so probably actually less than that.


----------



## asmcsm

CantHrdlyWait said:


> Aww your poor sister. I can't imagine. My mom was 16 when she got pregnant with me. My dad THOUGHT he wanted a kid until I was here and left when I was 9 months old ( I didn't see him again until I was 23). My mom would never re do it if she had to and because of it, we are really close. I hope everything works out for her. It might not be an ideal situation, but i'm sure she could make it work (if she wanted too)

Thanks Britt. My mom was 18 when she had me and 21 with my sister and she happened to find the ultrasound for my brother(3 months older than my sister) in my dad's duffle bag when he wasn't home. Needless to say, my mom was a single mother from about that point on. So we grew up that way and definitely know it's possible and we're so close to our mom because of it. My sister is a very nurturing person and always wants to take care of other people so I know she'd be a great mom no matter what, just wish it could have happened under better circumstances for her


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Yeah, it's unfortunate it wasn't a better situation. But knowing there are stories like yours and mine, have to make it a tiny bit better. We both turned out fine! =]

best of luck to her!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Awe your sister, I'm sure she will be an amazing mom. I hope everything will work out but I'm sorry she is in that tough situation. 
Morgan love the picture.


----------



## frsttimemama

Kiamaria83 said:


> Hi girlies. Hope everyone is well especially your precious little cargos.
> 
> Mirolee. How do I find your journal ?
> 
> Sandy. When did you o on clomid ? I am completely lost. I got what I thought was a +opk on sun then did a couple more and neg. Then this morn (2nd wee again ) and nearly positive. Today I have o type twinges but I have no idea if I have or yet to o. We have been bding so much my foof cant take much more but i am feeling like I need to bd for the rest of the week. Also I am supposed to take aspirin after o to hopefully help a sticky bean. I am hoping for a bfp this month but terrified of another mc.
> 
> Also going to start and be healthy. Does anyone have any pork slow cooker recipes ? I tend to just throw in the meat and add a bit of gravy but I want something a bit more interesting.

My BFP cycle wasn't until cd 26. Others were 19-23. I'm a late O'er, even on clomid. 

I like pork roast thrown in the crockpot with onion, garlic, salt, pepper, potatoes, and carrots!


----------



## morganwhite7

^ I also LOVE that crockpot recipe :)

Ash- WOW! I can't imagine how she feels but I'm sure it will all work out and she'll be a wonderful momma!! And that cheapie is pretty dark so maybe 6+6 is right? Those things don't work til like 10 days PAST your 
missed period lol :haha:


----------



## frsttimemama

Wow Ash! Your poor sister. It's very dark. I did one at 4+1. I can share it for comparison if you want. I'm sure all will work out!!


----------



## HWPG

KM, my journal link is in my signature.


----------



## clynn11

Omg ash that's craaazy. Shes got this though! I know how bad she's wanted to be a mama.


----------



## Kiamaria83

So would you not put any liquid in the crockpot at all ? I panic that it will burn out and as my 3 doggies are in the house I am terrified of it catching fire. I am such a worrier . 

Oh yeah mirolee. I'm such an idiot . Ill have a look now .


----------



## asmcsm

Well, I talked to her. She told my mom and grandma and they both told her she should terminate but she told them that she created this baby and she wants to take responsibility for it. She knows that it's going to be hard but she also knows that she couldn't live with herself if she terminated. She's gonna tell the dad and give him the chance to be a part of it but she'll do it on her own if he doesn't. She made her first appointment on Feb 3rd. Might see if I can go with her for some support. I think right now I'm the only one that's supporting her decision.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Kiamaria83 said:


> So would you not put any liquid in the crockpot at all ? I panic that it will burn out and as my 3 doggies are in the house I am terrified of it catching fire. I am such a worrier .
> 
> Oh yeah mirolee. I'm such an idiot . Ill have a look now .

Are you back on Facebook?
I have a group - Slow Cookers Rock!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Oh I'm sorry they told her that, she is an adult and it is her decision! I think it will be awesome for you to go with her and besides Lux will have a cousin close in age!


----------



## Kiamaria83

brunettebimbo said:


> Kiamaria83 said:
> 
> 
> So would you not put any liquid in the crockpot at all ? I panic that it will burn out and as my 3 doggies are in the house I am terrified of it catching fire. I am such a worrier .
> 
> Oh yeah mirolee. I'm such an idiot . Ill have a look now .
> 
> Are you back on Facebook?
> I have a group - Slow Cookers Rock!Click to expand...

Hi bb.
No its my new years resolution to stay off fb. So far so good


----------



## brunettebimbo

Well done you! I'm far to nosey :rofl:


----------



## Ingodshand

Ashley- Your poor sister. What a scary time, but I know everything will work out how it is supposed to!

Morgan- You look so cute!!

Sandy- We heard Evans heartbeat at 6+3 so there is a chance!! I so hope you get to hear it!!

Mirolee- I can definitely see your progression! You look great!

Julie- I am obsessed with Evan's closet after seeing what DW did for you all! Alyssa has a big walk in closet so I was worried about fitting everything into Evan's but you have given me hope!! Also, sorry about you MIL! Mine is crazy so I hear ya!

AFM- Found out I get a free electric bump through my insurance:happydance: I only have to call when I am 32 weeks and get it ordered! We have decided on a baseball themed nursery and check out what I found on Pinterest... so cute!

https://rebekahboldin.blogspot.com/2011/03/play-ball.html

I know that I shouldn't say this but I am really getting tired of being pregnant. I feel so guilt for saying that since it was such a struggle to get here but I am so tired, my back is killing me, BH contractions whenever I stand up and I am having such bad round ligament pain today. I can not wait to just hold my sweet boy!

Upside- The nurse just called to say that we have an ultrasound tomorrow to check the position of my placenta! It was close to my previous c-section scar at last check so I am praying that it has moved!!!

Oh yeah and look at this shirt! It is beyond ridiculous but I am still getting for Rob. He loves tattoos and would be covered in them if I would let him! I do not have any:)

https://www.etsy.com/listing/119444085/boys-heartbreaker-tattoo-sleeve-shirt?ref=related-0

Also, found this site on Zulilly that is having a huge maternity sale. Check out Hot Mama Maternity!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Love the nursery!


----------



## jury3

frsttimemama said:


> Julie, my mom buys SOOOO much. She's ALREADY buying and we literally NEED NOTHING except a few diapers maybe.. it makes me crazy! I just sort it and plan to get rid of whatever we don't like. Sometimes that's easier for me than arguing or hurting feelings.

I think that's what we plan on doing at this point. She's just so persistent! lol 



CantHrdlyWait said:


> my step sister gave us a crib that's dark wood. I really wanted a white crib but now I have this crib she gave to us. I feel like if I bought a new one, I'd never hear the end of it from my family, so I will probably just use it even though it's not what I like.
> 
> Julie- UGH! I know exactly what you mean. I have a very specific look I'll want for my children and I don't like a lot of the "cutesy" cheesy stuff. I hate bright pinks and carnation pinks for girls. I really don't want that kind of stuff, but i'm afraid that's what everyone will buy (if it's a girl). Sounds like MIL needs to back off a little!

That's a hard situation to be in...I know what you mean! I love and appreciate hand me downs, but at the same time it's fun to pick out your own style. 
And I'm the same way! I don't like a bunch of the flowery, girly stuff...



loveandterror said:


> hi girls,
> i'm due sept.22nd and thought i'd join you guys :)
> how's everyone feeling?

Welcome!

Ashlee-What a tough situation to be in! I'm sure she feels like it's a horrible thing right now, but in the end it will be a wonderful thing. Like you girls were saying, my mom was 17 when she got pregnant with me. She did marry my dad, but he was an ass hole and she was basically a single mom the majority of the time. Definitely will be thinking of her while this all sinks in and works itself out...

Morgan-Not always true! Remember mine had the best line even against FRER and wondfo at 12dpo...However, her's does look really dark though!


----------



## jury3

Ashlee-That's so sad they both told her that...I'm glad she stood up for herself and is sticking by her decision. I hate that people just jump to termination so quickly just to get rid of the problem. I believe there is a time and a place for it, but it's sad when it's the first suggestion they have. After having the mc, I'm sure she would regret it later if she did. She's lucky to have you there to support her :) 

Sarah-I am freaked out having such a tiny closet for twins! lol The closet is only 4' wide! I took to pinterest to find ideas and feel much better about it now. It think we'll just have to be extremely organized to make it work. Glad we gave you some hope though!
Yay for the free pump! My doc said she'd write a script so I could get the electric pump for free since my ins only does the manual without a script. 
Cute room! I love the tattoo sleeves too lol 
Don't feel bad, being pregnant is not easy! I'm getting so uncomfortable...I'm already measuring 35 weeks, so I'm worried how much worse it's going to get! lol Hang in there!


----------



## Kiamaria83

Ok so I've started a journal.
Feel free to read it but you dont have to. Its a bit long winded but it has helped to write it down.


----------



## TTCaWee1

Annnnnd I just found a my little lamb bouncer for $12...lol I need to stop. Or keep going...

Ashlee - that sounds like a tough situation but hopefully whatever decision she makes is the best for her. I am personally against abortion unless you are raped or it is for a legit medical reason. That's just my opinion. I think everyone makes the choice to have unprotected sex and they know the possibilities that come with it. I'm glad that she's going to keep it. She should make the decision based on her feelings not anyone else's and it's awesome that she has you to be supportive. In the end all will work out. And if the guy doesn't man up, then she'll find a way to make it work on her own.


----------



## frsttimemama

asmcsm said:


> Well, I talked to her. She told my mom and grandma and they both told her she should terminate but she told them that she created this baby and she wants to take responsibility for it. She knows that it's going to be hard but she also knows that she couldn't live with herself if she terminated. She's gonna tell the dad and give him the chance to be a part of it but she'll do it on her own if he doesn't. She made her first appointment on Feb 3rd. Might see if I can go with her for some support. I think right now I'm the only one that's supporting her decision.

How awful! I'm so sorry to hear that. It makes me so sad and angry that some people think that just terminating is the answer. If you have unprotected sex, you might get pregnant. We all know that. So glad she has you for support. Fx that telling him goes well.


----------



## frsttimemama

Ash, This is my First Signal cheapie at 4+1. Your sister's is a LOT darker. FX that all is going well for her!
 



Attached Files:







vfa63c.jpg
File size: 20 KB
Views: 1


----------



## TTCaWee1

Isn't this adorable?? I think it's for jewelry but I'm going to use it for hair bows instead of the one I made &#128513;


----------



## Cowgirl07

So cute.


----------



## frsttimemama

And here are my pretty pink lines from this morning. I'm out of tests so no more peeing on sticks.

On another note, Hubby is ready to spill the beans on facebook. I'm considering it. I know it's early, but we shared early last time and everything was fine until the end..
 



Attached Files:







2qlyhd2.jpg
File size: 28.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## frsttimemama

Rachel, that's adorable! Love love love! :)


----------



## asmcsm

Omg Rachel that would be perfect for lux's room. I'm going owl crazy. 

I talked to my mom, I think she'll come around and be supportive of my sister. Mostly she just hates to see my sister putting herself in the situation of being a single mother because she has been for the last 20years and just wants better for us. She doesn't want us to struggle the way she did. My mom doesn't really take termination lightly, she's had 2, the first was before me when she was 16 because she had been sick and wasn't keeping her birth control pills down and got pregnant so even though she tried to prevent it, it happened anyway. The second was a situation after my sister in which her and my dad were separated and he forced himself on her. I'm the only one that she's told because she's embarrassed to tell people about them, but I think she's only suggested it to my sister because she wants more for my sister than the struggle of a single mom.


----------



## jury3

Rachel-So cute!

Sandy-If you feel comfortable sharing, then I say go for it!

So, I've been going through my coupons and such from registries and such. I know we've talked about the free slings at sevenslings and a few other things before. Today I ordered baby leggings and a carseat cover and only paid shipping. Everytime you buy something they give you another code for free things on their sister websites. The items are free, you just pay $12 for shipping. I'm assuming more than one person can use the code. I actually ordered 2 free carseat covers using different codes. Then I went in to order another set of baby leggings and put in all the same info, I don't think it would have stopped me...So here are the codes:

Use "LEGGINGS" at:
carseatcanopy.com 
sevenslings.com
uddercovers.com
nursingpillow.com
breastpads.com
bellybuttonband.com

and you can use "CARSEAT" at:
babyleggings.com


----------



## frsttimemama

I'm glad you think she's going to come around. Your sister will definitely need the support.


----------



## jury3

Ashlee-I totally get that, of course she wants what's best for your sister!...I hope she realizes what a wonderful thing came out of you two girls though and that it will be the same for your sister, even though it won't be easy. I'm sure she'll come around. If either of them need any guidance in the situation, they should just watch Knocked Up. lol Her mom suggested she get an abortion, but in the end she loved that baby. I realize it's a movie, but still...lol


----------



## HWPG

Is it ok or weird that I don't want those things......? I mean, I think they're lovely, I love all the patterns, but I feel so.... Out of the club..... If I say those things aren't for me.... Can we still be friends if I just want a hippie baby in a burlap diaper who sleeps in a drawer? ;)


----------



## frsttimemama

Lol Mirolee!! You can have whatever you want for your baby! :) We can still be friends. It takes alllll kinds!!


----------



## jury3

Lol Mirolee, you can have or not have whatever you want! I'm not getting all those things, but I did get the carseat covers. We will have 2 sets now bc a friend made us some too. I also got the baby leggings...I couldn't resist bc they are so freaking cute! 

I have to say I did go a bit crazy today and this past weekend...We used target gift cards to order more crib sheets, bought some outfits at goodwill, used a gift card to buy outfits at babies r us, ordered the free baby leggings, ordered the carseat covers, ordered a stethoscope (to listen to babies), ordered the free trial items from the Honest company and we found a Macy's gift card that I keep forgetting we have...it had a little over $100 on it! So, I totally hit up the clearance and got some super cheap outfits and ordered a few other things. I can't wait for all these packages to come! lol I love that I didn't spend much of my own money on these things though! I might need to calm down for a few days....or weeks...


----------



## asmcsm

Ok, I'm trying to be supportive of my sister and I do think she'll be okay as a single mom, but I'm now starting to get a little annoyed thinking about the fact that my cousins baby is due 5 weeks after mine then my sisters a couple months after that...I just wanted lux to get the chance of being the only tiny baby around for a while. It's also just frustrating that they both got pregnant on accident and I had to try for 9 months. Am I totally out of line here? I just wanted her to get te chance to be the center of attention longer than one month when another baby comes around


----------



## wavescrash

I threw together these 4 things to print out for my baby shower games and figured I'd share them here. I wanted to do something different than the typical shower games (i.e. Bingo, guess how big mom's belly is with a piece of yarn, can't say the word "baby", etc.)
 



Attached Files:







Game 1.jpg
File size: 35.5 KB
Views: 4









Game 2.jpg
File size: 31.4 KB
Views: 3









Game 3.jpg
File size: 38.6 KB
Views: 3









Game 4.jpg
File size: 30.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## frsttimemama

Julie, that's the best kind of shopping, where you don't have to spend much of your own money! :) Sounds super fun! I've looked at those carseat covers.. I wasn't really sure if it was a legitimate deal so I didn't do it. I might this time around though.

Waves, those look neat! :) I HATED the "Guess how big mom's belly is game".. ugh! Yes, I know I'm ginormous, thanks for reminding me it takes 2098234098 squares of toilet paper to go around it.. Lol

Ash, I know what you mean. It's SO frustrating how some people can just get pregnant with no problem accidently while the rest of us have to work so hard at it. I don't feel like you're totally out of line feeling that way. I'm sorry things didn't work out like you had hoped. :(

I definitely could use a caffeine IV. I'm already not sleeping all that great. I don't know why though. I'm thinking I'm going to have to give up to stay up with my hubby. I get up an hour and a half before him. I need more sleep. Or nap time during the day, but since that's not going to happen, I'm just going to have to try to get to bed earlier I think. I'm exhausted. I know it's just this first tri fatigue. I'm okay with it because it's the only pregnancy symptom I have.. just struggling! :)


----------



## HWPG

ashlee, i COMPLETELY understand where you're coming from. last year when we were actively tryinig and my sister got pregnant, i was in tears - not just because she got pregnant, but becuase i wanted that special time for my baby to be "the baby of the family" - and i felt jipped. but then i talked with my mom about it (lots of insecurities over here re: "where will my baby fit in our family if we already love my niece and nephew so much, there's no room") and she said, "the heart grows. there will never not be room or space for any child, and your child will be as special and loved as the ones we already have" (which promptly brought me to tears). so, i promise, no matter what other babies are around, Lux will have a special place in everyone's heart. and she'll get double the snuggle from you and OH on the days you feel like maybe she didnt get all the attention you wanted her to get.
on a related note, i'm sorry for your sister's situation but may i ask (and please put me in place if this is over the line): why was she having unprotected sex? i feel like if i were in your shoes i'd be more frustrated over the fact that there are ways to avoid these situations - and i'm not advocating for termination, i'm just sayin, maybe there was a different choice she could have made? (this is NOT an attack on your sister!) i just wonder about these things - we live in a country that has bc readily available, yet these surprises happen. perhaps i am far too jaded..... forgive me if i've mis-stepped.....


----------



## morganwhite7

Ash- I also 110% feel ya on that one.. I find out I'm preggo and 2 of DH's family members (who are bartenders, one still smokes heavily, and neither planning to include babydaddy..) pop up pregnant 2 months later. They're both due August 20th.. but wtf now Marley will be 4 mos old and there will be 2 brand new babies and I feel like they'll steal her shine (even though that is SO silly, but I can't help it!). They were both one night stands, and I bet you one of them will have a boy and that will break my heart even worse.. so yeah I totally feel you on this lol. I can't even believe they both were that stupid.. still living with random family members (they're 22 and 32) and doing this to a child. Like really, wear a condom!? Idk who does that anyways with some random guy, but w/e it is what it is. At least I can feel good about MY family situation, and for my baby having 2 loving parents. My in-laws infuriate me lolol.

Almost 3rd trimester and I'm starting to get so anxious.. 92 days til c-section/induction. Oh my it's getting too real! :)


----------



## wavescrash

frsttimemama said:


> Waves, those look neat! :) I HATED the "Guess how big mom's belly is game".. ugh! Yes, I know I'm ginormous, thanks for reminding me it takes 2098234098 squares of toilet paper to go around it.. Lol

Aw thanks. They're not as decorative as I'd like but I figured simple works too lol. Plus it was going on 3am and I just wanted to finish and get to sleep. I don't mind people thinking I'm huge (they tend to use too little in fear of offending you anyway lol), I just hate standing there while everyone comes up and basically hugs me while everyone else sits around chattering loudly, obviously bored lol.


----------



## asmcsm

HWPG said:


> ashlee, i COMPLETELY understand where you're coming from. last year when we were actively tryinig and my sister got pregnant, i was in tears - not just because she got pregnant, but becuase i wanted that special time for my baby to be "the baby of the family" - and i felt jipped. but then i talked with my mom about it (lots of insecurities over here re: "where will my baby fit in our family if we already love my niece and nephew so much, there's no room") and she said, "the heart grows. there will never not be room or space for any child, and your child will be as special and loved as the ones we already have" (which promptly brought me to tears). so, i promise, no matter what other babies are around, Lux will have a special place in everyone's heart. and she'll get double the snuggle from you and OH on the days you feel like maybe she didnt get all the attention you wanted her to get.
> on a related note, i'm sorry for your sister's situation but may i ask (and please put me in place if this is over the line): why was she having unprotected sex? i feel like if i were in your shoes i'd be more frustrated over the fact that there are ways to avoid these situations - and i'm not advocating for termination, i'm just sayin, maybe there was a different choice she could have made? (this is NOT an attack on your sister!) i just wonder about these things - we live in a country that has bc readily available, yet these surprises happen. perhaps i am far too jaded..... forgive me if i've mis-stepped.....

Mirolee, you're asking the same question my whole family is asking her. My mom and gma both told her repeatedly to get on birth control after she and her fiancé split up because we all know that my sister is a lot like my dad and doesn't keep it in her pants. And my sister has a history of being irresponsible about making sure her and her partners are protected, though the only other time she got pregnant the guy was her fiancé so situation was a little different. My gma and I are starting to wonder if my sister just got baby fever since myself and my cousin are both pregnant. We both knew that if she got pregnant again she would never terminate, which is why my gma begged her to get on bc. 

But on another note, my aunt was over last night and mentioned that my cousin had the pill and apparently gave her bf the option on whether or not she should take it...seriously? It's your body and you already know that he's a shitty father to the 6 month old you have together so why give HIM the choice? Well now she's pregnant too, with her second, due July 28th, her son's first bday is July 31st. Oh and did I mention the bf just kicked her out of his house for good? Yea that happened...and he's trying to get her to agree to only $200 child support and then $400 for both when the second is born....uhhh we live in CA, my husband spends $600 a month in child support for ONE kid, take his ass to court!


----------



## HWPG

oh my gosh, ashlee, youre surrounded my drama ;) your extended family sounds like a soap opera and youre caught in the middle!
i still stand by what my mom said - Lux's place in the family is secure :)
omg, gals, NT/12 weeks scan in less than 3 hours! soooooo so so excited to see what little creature is making my pants so tight and giving me heart burn! and then announcing on THURSDAY. (did i mention excited?!?!??!) squeeee! fair warning: i will spamming with u/s pictures later :)


----------



## Cowgirl07

Yay us pictures. 
Ashlee I get where your coming from. Not from family thank goodness just from friends. But lux has you and your Dh who already want and love her so much. It might be hard for you to see the other cousins born but she will never know anything different.


----------



## jury3

Sandy-I wasn't sure if it was legit either, but a few of the girls on here have ordered a few of the products from them before. Plus I got the discount card from Motherhood Maternity, so I assume they wouldn't give me something that wasn't trustworthy.

Mirolee-So excited for you! Can't wait to see u/s pics!

Waves-I like the games! Looks like fun! The only game we had at our's was the one where you can't say baby. Everyone got 3 bead necklaces. If someone caught you saying baby, twin, or cute then they took a necklace. I suck at those games...my mom and her friend were psycho about it and caught everyone. My mom won the game lol


----------



## frsttimemama

Mirolee, can't wait for pictures! ! :)


----------



## frsttimemama

I called and left a message with the doctor's office to ask when I get an ultrasound because I am nervous about twins betweenand the clomid and my family having twins.. Lol. Obviously, we will gladly take anything ;) I am just a super planner. Gotta known! Plus, I can't wait to see him or her or them!


----------



## morganwhite7

That would be too awesome Sandy.. But can't wait to hear when your first scan is! I recommend AFTER 6.5 weeks so there is no "no fetal pole/HB.. too early?!" drama like the rest of us had! So like the first week of February? Awh I love to see these early scans, so exciting. First peek into a new life! How is hubby taking it? 

Mirolee- Can't wait to seeeeeee!!! :)


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

yay Mirolee!!! I so can't wait to see your little bean!!

Well, I am home from work. It's dumping over an inch of snow an hour, so they finally said we could go home. Yay. Now i'm home with DH on the couch!


----------



## clynn11

That does suck Ash, and I don't think it's unfair to feel how you're feeling! Luckily all the babies that have been born in my family are to cousins who live hours away, etc. So i'm honestly really excited for Baby Byrd to get lots of attention from everyone and to be the only baby around. Honestly, I think because your family knows the hardships and struggles you guys went through to get little Lux that they will be more partial to snuggling her (especially with the background stories of your sis and cousin). That may sound messed up, and most family won't admit it, but I bet it's true. My grandma got all drunk on Thanksgiving and walked up to me saying, "I don't care how it sounds, but i'm more happy for you then ANY of my other grandkids!" because she knew how long we'd been trying and how badly i've wanted to be a mama. Hahaha. Sounds messed up, but secretly in my head I was like "yesss". Lmfao!


----------



## morganwhite7

Cass- LOL about drunken Gma.. I'd be proud too ;)

Britt- Urgh it's dumping here, too.. 4 inches since I've been at work but I still have to drive home in rush hour traffic in this mess  Oh what I'd give to be on the couch with MY hubby!!! (he's off of course [-()


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Ash- I know it's not quite the same thing, but my step sister had our first "baby" back in 2010. My mom has since been attached to my step sister (who we've only known for about 6.5 years) and they talk constantly and EVERYTHING revolves around my nephew. don't get me wrong, I love him with all my heart, but he gets all the attention. I keep worrying that my baby won't get attention because of my nephew. My mom swears she will love this baby AS MUCH, if not a little more (I guess i'm her real daughter). SO my step sister has always been ANTI more children (she got pregnant 3 months into her relationship) but ever since i've gotten pregnant she's been saying things about when she "has another" It kind of pisses me off, and I feel like she'd try soon because she knows my baby will get attention. I just want to be like "Please! Your son has gotten ALL the attention for 3.5 years, it's my turn now!!"

It makes me sound selfish, but I feel like my mom is closer to my step sister and she's only known her for a tiny bit of time.


----------



## asmcsm

clynn11 said:


> That does suck Ash, and I don't think it's unfair to feel how you're feeling! Luckily all the babies that have been born in my family are to cousins who live hours away, etc. So i'm honestly really excited for Baby Byrd to get lots of attention from everyone and to be the only baby around. Honestly, I think because your family knows the hardships and struggles you guys went through to get little Lux that they will be more partial to snuggling her (especially with the background stories of your sis and cousin). That may sound messed up, and most family won't admit it, but I bet it's true. My grandma got all drunk on Thanksgiving and walked up to me saying, "I don't care how it sounds, but i'm more happy for you then ANY of my other grandkids!" because she knew how long we'd been trying and how badly i've wanted to be a mama. Hahaha. Sounds messed up, but secretly in my head I was like "yesss". Lmfao!

Cass, I've had multiple family members flat out say that they're only happy about Lux and not about my cousin or sis but it's still just so frustrating to me that she won't get that chance to be the only little baby for very long. I know that she'll definitely be having a better home life and lots of love, I just wanted her to get her chance in the spotlight i guess


----------



## clynn11

Pffft Ash, with yours and Chads genes?!?! She's gonna be soaking up ALL that spotlight hun! I know how you're feeling now, but Lux is gonna shine* all* the time! Eeek I can't wait to see her pretty lil face!!!


----------



## morganwhite7

Britt- Urgh I ttly second that... My mom is engaged to be married in July and her fiance has a daughter my age who has a 3 month old babygirl. All she ever does is post pics of them together and (after Jaxon) that has made me so sad/mad. I know it shouldn't, the baby is super cute, but I'm jealous that MY mom is spending all that time with my step-sister and her babygirl when I don't have my baby :/

It's okay though.. I just remember Marley is coming and will be the cutest baby in town, everyone's going to swoon over her sparkly blue eyes (DH and I both have them) ;) :blush:


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Oh Morgan! That sucks! Be careful driving home! It's so much more scary driving in this crap pregnant!


----------



## clynn11

:hugs: :hugs: Morgan, I can only imagine how hard that is.

Britt, I'm sure your mom is going to absolutely ADORE your baby and want to be around constantly!!!! <3 <3

All of us ladies, our babies are gonna SHINE! We've waited so long and been through so much to get our babes, I feel like we have an appreciation for these little lives that some cannot understand!! I can't wait until we're all showing off baby pics!! So much fun :) :)


----------



## morganwhite7

I know and I'm scared of seatbelts bc that's what caused my placenta to detach.. if I didn't have it on, Jaxon would still be here. But my brains also might have been splattered on the windshield, so that's how I convince myself that I still need to wear it.. lol

Omg Cass I can't wait to post a million pics of them.. It's gonna be SO much fun to dress em up and learn how to be a mama.. I just can't wait!!!! 

I just wonder how it will go for all of us since we're so close.. I bet Julie goes before Rach, Kara, and I!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Yeah Morgan, that would piss me off too! I didn't have a Dad growing up and my mom and I were extremely close. I just feel like the third wheel now that we don't have a baby yet. My mom and my step sis are always texting and talking. I guess I am jealous at almost 28 years old.


----------



## clynn11

I think births will proceed as:

Amanda
Julie
Rachel
Morgan
Kara

Idk why. Lol. Kara seems sooo tiny I think she can last a little longer (hahaha and she probably wants to smack me after reading this, loooove yooou!!! ;) ;) )


----------



## morganwhite7

Hahaha Kara.. but she did say she wanted to hold out til after 40 weeks so miss Makayla is plump and ready for summertime! 

I know for a fact I won't go past April 23rd, my CS/induction date, so that's reassuring :)

Gosh I can't wait to talk to you girls this summer and swap info about BFing and how the eff we're gonna make it through the nights with wailing infants. I am sooo. dang. excited!! :)


----------



## asmcsm

morganwhite7 said:


> Britt- Urgh I ttly second that... My mom is engaged to be married in July and her fiance has a daughter my age who has a 3 month old babygirl. All she ever does is post pics of them together and (after Jaxon) that has made me so sad/mad. I know it shouldn't, the baby is super cute, but I'm jealous that MY mom is spending all that time with my step-sister and her babygirl when I don't have my baby :/
> 
> It's okay though.. I just remember Marley is coming and will be the cutest baby in town, everyone's going to swoon over her sparkly blue eyes (DH and I both have them) ;) :blush:

I'm hoping that our LO will have daddy's blue eyes. DH has blue eyes and so did both his parents, I have brown but my mom has blue and both her parents had blue and dad has brown but his dad had blue so I think it was 40% blue, 50% brown 10% green for eye color chances. His first daughter had blue and her mom had brown so maybe...



clynn11 said:


> Pffft Ash, with yours and Chads genes?!?! She's gonna be soaking up ALL that spotlight hun! I know how you're feeling now, but Lux is gonna shine* all* the time! Eeek I can't wait to see her pretty lil face!!!

I hope she ends up with dark hair and blue eyes...but definitely my skin tone lol poor baby shouldn't be a ghost like her daddy. I'm just wondering if she'll look anything like me considering his other daughter is basically his little clone but with blond hair. I saw a more recent picture of her and now that her hair is getting longer it looks like it's starting to get wavy like his. She is really an adorable little girl though, she's lucky to have taken after her dad more than her mom. We were joking last night because my aunt said she had the cutest chunky thighs in that US picture and I said poor girl is gonna get momma's thunder thighs lol


----------



## clynn11

I loooove Lux's thighs in the u/s!!!! So stinking cute it's ridiculous. Chunky baby legs are the best!!! And I agree, Ava is very pretty and definitely takes after Chad. I still find it amazing she got his super bright blue eyes when her mom has the darkest brown eyes ever! I think Lux will be the perfect lil mix of both of you!


----------



## MrsAmk

morganwhite7 said:


> Hahaha Kara.. but she did say she wanted to hold out til after 40 weeks so miss Makayla is plump and ready for summertime!
> 
> I know for a fact I won't go past April 23rd, my CS/induction date, so that's reassuring :)
> 
> Gosh I can't wait to talk to you girls this summer and swap info about BFing and how the eff we're gonna make it through the nights with wailing infants. I am sooo. dang. excited!! :)

Thats what I look forward too most! :cloud9:


----------



## clynn11

Just realized April 20th is Easter this year! We could have a few lil bunnies born that day in this thread! :) :) :)


----------



## asmcsm

clynn11 said:


> I loooove Lux's thighs in the u/s!!!! So stinking cute it's ridiculous. Chunky baby legs are the best!!! And I agree, Ava is very pretty and definitely takes after Chad. I still find it amazing she got his super bright blue eyes when her mom has the darkest brown eyes ever! I think Lux will be the perfect lil mix of both of you!

I'm in love with her little legs too lol. Yea, it's crazy...her mom has like almost black brown eyes and hers are soooo blue. She must not have very strong genetics. Or Chad's are just overwhelmingly strong lol. But, my family's genetics are pretty strong too so we'll see lol


----------



## Disneybaby26

You girls made me lol!! As of today, I'd like to go as long as possible because 1.ill have more summer mat leave. And 2. My daycare provider can't start until August 16th, so the less gap I have to fill the better! Haha!

I'm soooo hoping for light eyes for Makayla. My mom is blonde with green eyes (you'd never know I was hers, which she hates!) and Patrick has green eyes and two blonde/dirty blonde genes. So we could potentially have a blonde hair/green eyed babe! Patricks brother actually has dark brown hair and his wife is super Italian like me and they have a blondie with blue eyes (everyone jokes she's the mailmans)! I'd looooove dark hair with light eyes though! Eeeekkkk I get so exited thinking about what our little babes will look like!!


----------



## Disneybaby26

Note to above: I bet ill be singing a different tune when I'm full term and big and uncomfortable!! :)


----------



## clynn11

Our chance for light eyes is pretty slim, but genetics are so crazy you just never know!!! Baby Byrd will definitely have DARK hair, lots of it, probably curly, big lips (we both have big lips) long eyelashes like mama hopefully ;) I know he/she will be beautiful no matter what <3 <3


----------



## wavescrash

clynn11 said:


> I still find it amazing she got his super bright blue eyes when her mom has the darkest brown eyes ever! I think Lux will be the perfect lil mix of both of you!

It's weird how that works because both my girls have blue-ish eyes (Autumn's went a little more grey but Hannah's are still bright blue) when nobody in either side of the families have blue eyes. Supposedly my great-grandma did but I find it hard to believe her genes carried through so strongly lol.


----------



## clynn11

Genetics really are so crazy!! I love seeing what our genes come up with and what gets passed down from who! Baby Byrd definitely does have a slight chance of getting lighter eyes, Kevin's mom has BLUE eyes, his dad had brown. His full blood sister has blue/green/aquaish colored eyes. And my dad has green eyes, so it's definitely possible. It would be weird but awesome considering both Kevin and I have pretty much brown eyes (mine have some green in them but not much).


----------



## HWPG

i'm gonna go back and catch up reading, but wanted to let peeps know i posted u/s pictures in my journal! Minion is per-fect! and flipping and jumping all over - we couldnt get the DS measurement, but oh well. the appt was great - she tried for a loooong time to get a good picture, made me walk around, drink water, tipped me upside down, on my side, but baby was a no-go for the right position. oh well, will hope the bw comes out good! sigh. pregnancy is amazing. OH was surprised they move so much; he thought they just hung out inside there all still. so that was neat. i could be pregnant forever :)


----------



## Disneybaby26

Awe Mirolee! So glad everything looks great! I saw the U/S pics, I'm standing by my boy guess! :)

It is pretty freakin wonderful, isn't it?! So happy for you!


----------



## wavescrash

Nub kinda makes me want to say boy :) Glad everything's going good with your little bean!


----------



## jury3

Mirolee-Yay for a healthy, bouncing little babe :) 

Cassidy-Don't forget Sarah! I really hope I at least make it past Waves, but I'd like to pass Sarah up too...
Morgan-My mom's bday is April 23rd! Doc mentioned possible c-section date around the 21st, but my mom is fighting for the 23rd lol 
I can definitely see me going before Morgan and Kara...possibly Rachel too...I just hope we make it to April at this point! 
One of the girls from my multiples class just had her boy/girl twins at a few days past 35 weeks (preeclampsia). They spent 11 days in the NICU. I hope to avoid that, but if it happens it happens!

Morgan-I look forward to that too! I can't wait to meet these little babies! We may be too busy and tired to even get on here by then! lol

I have brown hair and brown/hazel eyes. My mom had blond hair as a child that darkened as she got older and has blue eyes, so I very possibly have a blond/blue-eyed recessive gene. Our donor is brown hair, brown eyed but his sister is blond/blue-eyed so he has the recessive gene too...I'm very curious to see how these babies will look!

What do you girls think of this:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gGHe2mEeWgY


----------



## frsttimemama

Yay Mirolee! So glad everything went well and you got to see your little one! :) I love being pregnant. I have no complaints. I'm hoping soooo much to have another easy pregnancy.

Morgan, my appointment is for 6+4 on February 4th; that's about 6 1/2 weeks. They didn't call me back today; I'll call again tomorrow maybe. I don't want them to think I'm crazy. It's not my usual doctor. She's out of the office til the middle of February so I'm seeing the other doctor I saw one time while my doc was on vacation, and I was like 37 weeks pregnant. I had that scare last pregnancy. I had a scan at 5+2 for dating because I didn't know at all how pregnant I was and there was only a sac. They said "We can't guarantee the viability of this pregnancy." Ummm heart stopping! But all was well. I really really really just want a scan soon. I can wait til appointment day, but I NEED to know that everything is okay for sure.

Our little guy had the cutest chubby cheeks and lots of dark hair with some wave. Hubby has straight jet black hair. I have crazy curly dark brown with a bit of reddish tint in the summer. Hubby has brown eyes; I have blue. Hubby has darker skin tone, and mine is light. Our kids could really go just about any way. I don't know what color our little guy's eyes were. I never saw them. I really hope they get his skin tone so they don't burn. I don't know why I keep saying they!


----------



## frsttimemama

Julie, I have a friend that was pregnant with twins. She's a nurse in the hospital, and she worked til 38 weeks. It's totally possible to go that long. FX that you are able to go quite far and all will be well, which I'm SURE it will be!! :)


----------



## clynn11

I'm sorry now I feel like a total bitch for forgetting Sarah on the list!!! :( :( :( I think you'll go before Julie, Sarah <3 <3 Please forgive me, I suck :(


----------



## HWPG

omg, julie. i have a booger-phobia, and that video had me gagging! i registered for one of those booger bulbs, but reluctantly, and i think OH is gonna have to do all things booger. i also felt a smidge bad for the kid - i felt for him/her - and then gagged again. ;) and for the record, i think booger bulbs are a good thing, i just think i'm gonna hurl each time i use it.


----------



## jury3

Lol Cassidy, don't feel like a bitch! I had to go back and look at the list on the front to see who was due when lol 

Sandy-I don't know how the heck your friend worked until 38 weeks!!! I am only 25 and am getting miserable! A shopping trip to the grocery store has me worn out...I have a friend who is a nurse as well and carried her twins to 38 weeks. I hope I make it that long, but I'm worried bc I'm already so huge and uncomfortable!


----------



## jury3

Mirolee-lol Yeah, they all say that the boogers don't go past the tube, but it scares me they might...I'm ok with the bulbs too except there is a pic going around of one that is all moldy on the inside, even though they say they washed it in hot water after every use. Not sure what to do...HOW WILL I REMOVE ALL THE BOOGERS!? lol


----------



## frsttimemama

Julie, I'm totally in agreement! I just simply cannot imagine! I worked until 37 weeks, and I was definitely miserable and tired. All. The. Time. And there was only one in there! I completely plan to work until the last day with this pregnancy. Just praying all goes well, and I'm able to. I don't want to sit home by myself. I think I'm afraid to. If my water had broken at home alone, I would have bled to death. Definitely scared me. So even if I have to waddle slowly, I want to work.

Edited to put my 2 cents in on the booger bulb. I saw the picture on FB with it all moldy, too!! Replace frequently? Can you boil them? Put them in the dishwasher to sterilize? IDK, I know they're essential, but boogers are just disgusting.. and moldy boogers are even MORE disgusting. Ew.


----------



## wavescrash

HWPG said:


> omg, julie. i have a booger-phobia, and that video had me gagging! i registered for one of those booger bulbs, but reluctantly, and i think OH is gonna have to do all things booger. i also felt a smidge bad for the kid - i felt for him/her - and then gagged again. ;) and for the record, i think booger bulbs are a good thing, i just think i'm gonna hurl each time i use it.

Bulbs are so gross lol. Have you seen the pictures going around of moms who cut theirs open to find they're all moldy inside? I love the NoseFrieda and have it on my registry for this time around. We started carrying it at Target and I'm so excited lol.

And Julie... I'll likely go very beginning of March so I hope you last until after me too lol.


----------



## wavescrash

https://www.bloomberg.com/news/2014...surance-for-part-time-workers.html?cmpid=yhoo

So my lovely employer announced yesterday they're planning to stop offering insurance for all part-time employees effective April 1st. I'm considered part-time but my average hours were over 30 (it only affects those who work under 30 hrs) so I should be safe, especially since I'm on an LOA but it's still absolutely ridiculous.


----------



## jury3

Sandy-I was thinking maybe a little bleach when you clean it? idk...I don't want ti to burn my poor babies' noses either lol I guess you could replace frequently, they aren't expensive. 

IDK if you can see this pic, but this lady's twin bump is huge! She was 38 weeks.

https://rs227.pbsrc.com/albums/dd301/britterbug84/Week374.jpg~320x480

Waves, that sucks about the insurance...I know they aren't the only company doing it. That's so many people losing insurance.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Yeah I see it, all belly.


----------



## wavescrash

After reading more it's actually a good thing for those losing their p/t insurance because they'll now qualify for subsidies offered by the government for affordable & likely better insurance plans under Obamacare ON TOP of getting $500 severance from Target so in the end, I guess I'm getting the short end of the stick since I likely will get to keep mine for having over 30 hours lol. But once I return to work, it'll be under part-time hours so I'll lose my insurance but likely won't be offered the $500 for it since it'll be a few months after all this goes down.


----------



## wavescrash

Saw this, figured I'd share.
 



Attached Files:







cc732334899dbad5355e374fcbabbaea.jpg
File size: 48 KB
Views: 5


----------



## frsttimemama

Julie, I thought about bleach.. but I wasn't sure if it was safe. I'd imagine a little bleach would go a long way though.

Am I the only one considering not breastfeeding? It freaks me out so much! I don't know why. I wasn't going to last time.. and I'm not sure, but I'm leaning towards not again this time. Having ginormous engorged leaky disgusting boobs was NOT an enjoyable experience for me. Maybe part of it was the circumstances. IDK. Just seems like all of the rest of you are planning to?


----------



## jury3

Waves-Where did you find that?

I am planning to bc it's the healthiest choice for babies and bc it's free! lol I'm not looking forward to the ginormous breasts by any means, but they say it's great for bonding with baby too. I'm not opposed to formula, but if I got it I might was well use it!


----------



## HWPG

I registered for whatever bulb has a cap you can take off the end. I will probably still gag. A lot. Weirdly, I can do drains clogged with hair and stuff, and I've watched OH almost hurl when having to clean one of those. We make a good team, ha!


----------



## HWPG

Omg, is that picture for real!?!! Whoa.


----------



## clynn11

Im definitely planning on breastfeeding. Its one of the things I look forward to most! Lol. I just feel like it's such a unique bonding time I can't wait to experience. 2 of my 4 baby dreams have been of me breastfeeding. The other 2 have been ultrasound dreams.

Julie that pic is insane. She's so huge it looks fake!!! Lol


----------



## Disneybaby26

Lol @ the booger talk!! I need to show DH the booger mouth pipette when he gets home from plowing, he'll die! I'm thinking bulbs, lots of bulbs!!

Julie-did you ever find out if the electric pump is covered for twins??


----------



## jury3

Lol yes it's real! Google twin bump pictures and look at some of them...scary! I don't know how they walk/stand with those bellies! Some of them are like bullets!


----------



## wavescrash

Julie - The breastfeeding thing? Pinterest.

I didn't BF my first because I knew nothing about it, knew nobody that did, had no support and felt weird about it. No big deal really. I tried with my second & it lasted a month at most because we had latch issues and I didn't feel like I was getting the right help to correct it. I felt weird asking someone to show me and the lactation consultant at the hospital (well all the nurses were trained so every nurse I worked with during our stay) was of no help. She just shoved the baby on my boob and said, "hold her like that." When I came home we struggled so much. It was painful because of our latching issues but this time around, I'm going to try even harder and go out of my way to find someone to physically help with the issues that arise. I don't mind formula feeding as I've done it twice and the help with nighttime feedings is great but I figure I'll pump so OH can help and we can have a babysitter. Hannah didn't have any nipple confusion, just latching problems. You get used to it, I think.


----------



## jury3

Kara-Nope, not covered. They cover a manual, but you need a script for the electric. My doc said she'd write me a script for it though. Plus a friend said she'd give me her's, so we are covered one way or another!


----------



## Disneybaby26

That bump is outrageous!! Are the babies like stacked on top of one another? Goodness that looks like that hurts!!

I ordered my pump tonight. I plan on bfing, mostly for the health benefits. My boobs have never really been "sexual" to me so I might as well put me to good use! :) if it doesn't work put I'm totally cool with formula. I might switch over when I go back to work anyway!


----------



## wavescrash

As far as breastfeeding goes... even if you give it a go from the beginning and only last a week or whatever and decide it's not for you, your baby has already gotten the most important/vital part - the colostrum. So even if you breastfeed in the beginning just to get them the colostrum, that's awesome too.

But nothing wrong with not wanting to BF at all... not every parenting method/technique/thing is right for every single parent.


----------



## jury3

I'm not gonna lie, I am totally weirded out and curious about how I will feel about a baby sucking on my nipple. Like Kara, my boobs are not a sexual thing for me so that part isn't weird.  However, I have never liked to have my nipples touched or played with. Right now they are so sensitive I REALLY don't like them touched. So, at this point it's hard to picture them being sucked on a good portion of the day...lol 

Sandy-Have you considered exclusively pumping? And I second what Waves said, you could try it out and if it isn't for you then at least you gave it a shot.

Side note, DW and I registered for a Mama To Be Tea at Cotton Babies this weekend. We get a free bum genius newborn diaper just for going and I'm super excited bc we don't have any cloth diapers yet! They also have a cloth diapering 101 class that day that we signed up for. Is it weird that I'm really excited about cloth diapering? lol I just think they are so cute! I hope I don't end up hating it...


----------



## wavescrash

It really is a weird feeling but you get used to it. The worst (besides cluster feedings... Google it and prepare yourself, because I was unaware until I breastfed Hannah and was in for a shock) is when they first latch on. It's worse when you don't have a good latch and I'm sure it goes away as you BF for longer than we did but when you first put them on for each feeding, the initial pain really gets you in the gut. Like, teeth-grinding, fist-clenching pain lol. But it goes away pretty quickly.

I had horribly bloody nipples for awhile because of her bad latch but using nipple shields helped us BF a little longer than we would have otherwise. Having been through it before and knowing what to expect, I'm hoping to last 6 months this time but even if I only make it to 3... I tried lol.

And now my boobs tingle thinking about the feelings from before. Awesome lol.


----------



## wavescrash

jury3 said:


> Sandy-Have you considered exclusively pumping? And I second what Waves said, you could try it out and if it isn't for you then at least you gave it a shot.

If you can manage exclusively pumping, I seriously will worship the ground you walk on. I contemplated it when I realized I couldn't physically BF Hannah much longer (she was pulling away and screaming at the start of each feeding) and sought lots of advice. My cousin did it with her first born and didn't last more than a few months before switching to formula because exclusively pumping is SO demanding. SO SO SO demanding. You are constantly attached to your pump in between caring for the baby and sleeping. There are a ton of people who can make it work and I admire the hell out of them but it seems like such hard work that you have to be so dedicated to it.


----------



## jury3

Not a huge difference but you can see my belly starting to show at the bottom...


----------



## brunettebimbo

Breastfeeding is amazing. Before I got pregnant I wasn't going to but during pregnancy I dreamt about it and decided to give it ago. You get used to it. I actually began to really enjoy it. The bond is something very special. (Not saying bottle isn't) I ended up feeding Tristan until he self weaned at 18 months. It's so much easier than endless sterilising and waiting for bottles to heat whilst your baby screams TTC.


----------



## goldstns

I'm glad u all r having this bf talk. IV almost felt like a bad person not loving bfing. I'm getting used to it, but still don't love it. I think there r two hard things for me...one, it can be painful at the nipple, however that has gone away mostly and two, IV been having issues being sooo needed every time she's hungry. I feel so bad about the second one because she's a baby and I knew what I was getting into. Well the 25 hour formula feed helped both of those things. I don't hurt anymore after giving the nips a break and I realized its ok if I need to run an errand and dh needs to bottle feed her, weather its out of my big breastmilk stock up in freezer or formula shell get food and that's all that matters.i think for me to succeed in breastfeeding I'll have to take 24 hr breaks every so often like that. Even some night breaks so dh can do night shift and let me sleep. I decided not to get down on myself about that and know we r doing our best.

as for nipple bleeding/cracking... Thank goodness and I haven't had this issue, but at least once a day I put on nipple cream. Let me know if u wanna know the brand and I'll let u know, but its great!


----------



## wavescrash

Glad to hear it's getting better for you Nikki :) It's far from easy (in my opinion.) Nobody could ever really prepare you for what it's like. Like I mentioned, I'd never heard of cluster feeding until Hannah started doing it and I was so drained from being glued to the couch with a baby on my boob, not having eaten or showered since God only knows when... 

I used Lanolin last time (religiously) and plan to get it again but I'm also going to try other creams/ointments this time as well because the cracked/bleeding nipples was like hell lol.


----------



## wavescrash

So the people that live in the apartment right next to ours totally have a little yappy dog & dogs aren't allowed in our apartment complex. Every night around this same late hour (2:30am) they take the dog out back to use the bathroom and have to walk past our door to get out so I get to hear them clamoring through the hall with their dog. And they're not exactly quiet neighbors. The walls are thick enough we don't hear them through there but if they're in the hallway? Ugh...

To make it more annoying, ever since we've moved in we've smelled pot every other day. Very strongly. To each their own but I don't enjoy MY apartment smelling like it or my kids smelling it. We thought it was the people that live across the hall from us but the lady next to us that has the dog just took her dog outside (walked past our door) and went back into her apartment and now MY apartment reeks of pot.

Ugh.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Glad it's getting better Nikki. :)

Cluster feeding can be awful, I didn't enjoy that bit at all, thank goodness for Lansinoh!


----------



## brunettebimbo

wavescrash said:


> To make it more annoying, ever since we've moved in we've smelled pot every other day. Very strongly. To each their own but I don't enjoy MY apartment smelling like it or my kids smelling it. We thought it was the people that live across the hall from us but the lady next to us that has the dog just took her dog outside (walked past our door) and went back into her apartment and now MY apartment reeks of pot.
> 
> Ugh.

We have the same problem with our neighbours next door :( I've been round a couple of times! Seems to make no difference though. They are lovely people and OK neighbours I just wish they'd smoke less pot!


----------



## wavescrash

brunettebimbo said:


> wavescrash said:
> 
> 
> To make it more annoying, ever since we've moved in we've smelled pot every other day. Very strongly. To each their own but I don't enjoy MY apartment smelling like it or my kids smelling it. We thought it was the people that live across the hall from us but the lady next to us that has the dog just took her dog outside (walked past our door) and went back into her apartment and now MY apartment reeks of pot.
> 
> Ugh.
> 
> We have the same problem with our neighbours next door :( I've been round a couple of times! Seems to make no difference though. They are lovely people and OK neighbours I just wish they'd smoke less pot!Click to expand...

We had the same problem at our old apartment with our downstairs neighbor. She and her boyfriend were very loud. Their bedroom was below ours and we heard them having sex ALL the time, so loud. To the point where I'd bang on the floor to try & get them to shut up. They constantly slammed their door, rattling things in our apartment. Always smoking pot and it filling up the entire building.

Apparently they were complained about a lot because when we first went to the office about them, they knew exactly who we were talking about without us saying much at all. The apartment couldn't do anything about the pot though because it was in this girl's "home" so we called the cops on a few occasions but unless the person opens the door and lets the cops enter the unit & they see it in plain sight, they can't do anything about it either which is so annoying.

However... realizing they're the same people that own the little dog, I wonder if I can get them kicked out or at least in trouble with the office. Like I said - to each their own but I'm just sick of my apartment reeking of it and my kids having to inhale it on a regular basis.


----------



## brunettebimbo

I totally get that. It makes me angry!


----------



## frsttimemama

Thanks for all the input on breastfeeding. I still have a long time to decide, thankfully. :) We will see what happens.

On another note, I'm not sure if it's too early, but ugh I feel lousy this morning. Like on the edge of puking. Bleh. I hope this doesn't stick around. I don't know if it's MS, something I ate, or what but not so nice.


----------



## MrsAmk

Hey girls, have any of you been suffering at all with SPD (symphysis pubic dysfunction)? Lately I notice my pelvis/crotch KILLS when I get up in the morning, like it feels super bruised like I was kicked really hard in the crotch/thighs. Ugh, I kind of remember feeling this with Silas, but it wasn't until at least 33 weeks. Not sure what to do. I dont want to stop doing yoga, but wondering if thats exasperating (sp?) it? OW!!


----------



## wavescrash

Yep second pregnancy with SPD. It's the reason I'm not working anymore.


----------



## wavescrash

Ugh okay... I know I have my fair share of pregnancy complaints but I swear the girls in my March due date club are in some unspoken competition to see who has the worst/most miserable pregnancy. Every day someone posts something new insisting something is wrong with the baby and they all swear they're going to go early because of this, that or the other. It's so depressing to login and read the newest comments or in the FB group they created lol.


----------



## MrsAmk

wavescrash said:


> Yep second pregnancy with SPD. It's the reason I'm not working anymore.

I wish I were not working; this sitting all day bs sucks! What are you doing for your SPD?


----------



## wavescrash

MrsAmk said:


> wavescrash said:
> 
> 
> Yep second pregnancy with SPD. It's the reason I'm not working anymore.
> 
> I wish I were not working; this sitting all day bs sucks! What are you doing for your SPD?Click to expand...

I was on my feet all day walking around, that sucked too lol. I've been off work since Christmas because of it. I'm not doing much but waiting to not be pregnant anymore. I sleep with a pillow between my knees and try to be careful how I get in and out of bed/the car, etc by keeping my knees together. They say to sit down to put your pants and such on instead of standing and raising 1 leg at a time. You can get a maternity girdle to help take some of the weight/pressure off your pelvis. A few months ago my OB gave me Vicodin which took the edge off but it's too late in my pregnancy to continue taking it. You can do a heating pad down there so long as you avoid your bump itself (I'd put it between my legs if I used it.) Tylenol for pain. Seeing a chiropractor or physical therapist is supposed to help as well.


----------



## jury3

I might have SPD, but I haven't talked to my doc about it. It was really bad for 2 days and has gone away a little. Every now and again I feel it coming back a little. The first day was the worst, I could barely walk.

Nikki-I would like to know what brand you are using please. And I think you are completely right, you have to do what is best for you and for baby. As long as baby is getting food, then that's what really matters. If you are all stressed out about feedings, then that can't be good for her, so a break can help both of you!

So, on Monday both babies were kicking and moving like crazy. Yesterday, Grayson was moving like crazy, but I don't remember feeling much from Olivia. I know she elbowed me or something at one point and it hurt, but I don't remember much other than that. I started paying attention last night to her movements and haven't felt much. I even tried putting my phone on my belly which usually gets them both kicking...Grayson was kicking/punching at it, but nothing from Olivia. 
So, I called doc and they want me to drink a glass of oj and then monitor movement for an hour. After that they said to call back and see what my doc wants to do. I don't know why but it really upset me that they didn't just have me come in. Like, started crying when I got off the phone upset...I think she made me feel silly bc she made a comment about not feeling all of their movements. No duh lady, I know they move all the time and I don't feel all of it...the point is that I have been feeling them move like crazy and been feeling kicks and elbowings everyday from both of them and now I'm worried bc she hasn't moved as much. 
Maybe I'm over reacting, I'm sure it's nothing. Going to get my oj now since we don't have any in the house...


----------



## wavescrash

Good luck Julie. Hopefully she's just sleeping/going through a growth spurt or turned in such a way that her movements are muffled. L&D told me to put something that vibrates on my belly when I'm having trouble feeling Leah move. Said they hate the feeling and almost always react to it. That's what they do when monitoring you for reduced movements sometimes... have a little device that sends a small vibration to annoy the baby and get them to move. She specifically asked if I had a vibrator which I found a little weird lol.


----------



## jury3

Lol maybe I'll go grab a vibrator out of the drawer and see if that works! Usually just my cell phone works though. Within seconds of putting it on my belly they will both start hitting it. Today it was just him. I'm trying not to worry, but even after finding out they were both breech and facing my back last week, I still felt all kinds of movements from them. So, that bothers me. I know she's moving, bc I've felt a few little things just not the big movements like usual.


----------



## frsttimemama

I had some sciatic pain last time, but luckily thats all.

Julie, totally get it. Coke would probably work too. Keep us posted! !

Waves, that would be such a downer. I'm avoiding the first tri boards because they scared me last time. 

So I called triage to ask about a scan because of the twin risk. The lady said no scan until 18-20 weeks, that they might do a bedside ultrasound because I asked, and talk to my doctor. I don't think so! I can't wait for my doctor to get back. I need to see how many babies are in there and that they have heartbeats and everything is ok! I need to see that the cord is ok. I could slap the triage lady, just blowing ne off. If she only knew.. come walk in my shoes for a minute. A scan is such an easy way to put my mind at ease. I'm thinking of calling back to ask to talk to the doctor's nurse.


----------



## RobertRedford

holy moly so much to catch up on.

ASh, so sorry for the situation that your sister is in. i hope everything works out for her (and the baby, should she keep it). And, I don't think you have to worry about all the other babies stealing Lux's thunder. 

Rachel, I'm so impressed with your thrifiness. I would have never really considered looking on FB swaps for stuff like that. I do know that when (if) I ever get preggo, I'll look on Craigslist, etc. for the stroller I want. No way I'm paying full price ($1,000!) for it! 

I can't wait to meet all of the babes and keep up with you all once they're here!

back to work, busy busy busy but I'll try to catch up more later.


----------



## Disneybaby26

Julie- I'm had panic stricken moments like that too! I'm sure everything is fine but the nurse shouldn't just blow you off like that! I hope the OJ (or vibrator) help put your mind at ease! Xx

Sandy- same to you! Wtf is up with these nurses! I'd be calling back and telling them they are going to do a scan instead of asking! Totally sucks and feels bitchy but ya gotta be your own advocate sometimes! Hope they'll schedule you much sooner!

Ash-how are you feeling about the sister sitch today? Have you felt anymore movement from Lux?


----------



## morganwhite7

Molly- I sit at a desk all day too and OUCH! I can't imagine with SPD.. my back and bottom and hips, EVERYTHING, just aches from this stupid chair that (it seems) I live in during the week. 

Waves- I also dislike my due date thread.. They are very whiney about NOTHING! Worrying about little things that don't matter in terms of baby needs. They all have every ailment in the book and want pregnancy to end etc. etc.. I don't know why I haven't unsubscribed (seems as if they're the ONLY April thread?) but yeah I only chime in every so often bc they are too much for me lolol. 

Julie- I bet a vibrator would work great! FX'd little Olivia is just having a growth spurt.. I know they do right around 24-26 weeks!

Sandy- OMG! Put on your big girl pants and say HEY YOU LISTEN HERE! Haha seriously, tell them about the cord and risk of twins, etc. PUSH for it! That is unheard of... I mean not even a viability scan?! Bologna! If they say no, go to the ER or call the OB back in a day or two and say you're bleeding :)


----------



## wavescrash

Julie - definitely get what you mean. Everyone in my due date club is freaking over reduced movements lately and they've all been told as long as you feel any kind of movements, even lighter jabs... It still counts so hopefully the same applies to you.

Morgan - half of them are being induced mid-late February so I'm hoping that'll shut some of them up soon lol. My old due date club with Hannah was the best, I swear. Kinda bummed not to have another group like that with this due date but oh well lol. I guess it's really not that important lol.

I got an update for 33 weeks today saying you'll feel more tired this week and that's no joke. OH let me sleep until 10:30 (not solid sleep unfortunately) and now it's 1:00, Hannah's down for a nap and I'm laying on the couch for a nap myself.


----------



## TTCaWee1

Well I'm going to add to the complain train and say that I am sitting in my OB office bc they made me come in. I started having stabbing right upper quadrant abdominal pain yesterday to the point it made me cry. And I can handle a lot of pain. I thought it was my ribs at first but it's in my back right below my shoulder, around the side and it feels like an inflated balloon inside of my rib cage. So I called early this morning and left a message just wondering if it was normal...the nurse called right back and said I have to come in today bc RUQ pain is taken quite seriously....waaaaaaa


----------



## TTCaWee1

Oh and Julie - have you felt any more movement yet?


----------



## brunettebimbo

Sandy that sucks :( Definitely push for one. 18-20 weeks!?!? That's bloody ridiculous!

Julie any news? Hope OJ and Vibe have worked!


----------



## morganwhite7

Rachel- Have fun.. L&D? When they made me come in, I had to sit there for SIX pointless hours on fetal monitors. It was great. Hope it's quick and easy for you and maybe just a pulled muscle or something.. so weird!


----------



## clynn11

Im sure olivia is just resting julie!! Hoping she gives you a good punch in the side soon ;)

sandy thats bs. Id be calling back demanding a dating scan.

Rachel I hope the pain goes away soon!!!


----------



## TTCaWee1

No Morgan - OB office. Saw the nurse midwife bc my doc is out. Doing some labs, listened to the hb...she thinks it's just from Ellie's positioning which will unfortunately get worse. They worry about pre-e with ruq pain, plus I had a nosebleed but my BP was normal and no protein in my urine so that's ruled out. I can deal with pain just not pre-e


----------



## TTCaWee1

And Sandy, I don't understand why they wait so long! U are in America right??


----------



## asmcsm

Well I'm glad I'm not the only one bitching today! I didn't want to be a complaining preggo but it sucks to be 20 weeks pregnant and still be puking 3 days a week :?

I'm still a little annoyed with sister situation. I still support her, but it's frustrating. I'm sure I'll get over it.

Not felt Lux really. Thought I might have felt some bubbles last night and a couple this morning. Going to see if my placenta was anterior when I talk to midwife at next apt. Just sucks to not feel much yet


----------



## TTCaWee1

Oh Ashlee just wait until she's so big that her movements wake you up from a dead sleep bc she's doing back flips. It'll come. It sucks waiting. Mine first felt like when you have a muscle quiver, only inside my belly if that makes sense.


----------



## clynn11

Weird you describe it like that Rachel- I was getting that feeling last night and was like "WTF is going on." Much to early to be feeling baby though I think! Weird.


----------



## jury3

Ashlee-I'm sorry about the puking...I'll take my aches and pains over being nauseous/puking any day. 
At my 20 week apt I remember saying I was feeling movement but no distinguishable kicks. Literally later that week I started feeling kicks. Little Lux is just around the corner from kicking you like crazy :) I know the wait sucks though, I was so disappointed I wasn't feeling much yet.

Sandy-That's so long to wait!!! I would definitely call back and demand an u/s before that. It was horrible waiting that long to find out the gender, I can't imagine not being able to see the hb and see how many there are before that point.

Rachel-I'm glad to hear it isn't pre-e...Sucks you're having pain like that though.

Drank my oj and counted movements. I did feel her move at least 5 times within an hour, so I guess that's ok. Maybe I should start counting kicks everyday...


----------



## frsttimemama

Rachel, glad it's not pre-e! Hope you feel better soon! Yes, I'm from Indiana. 

Julie, glad you felt more movement! So scary!

I'm going to call back and talk to this docto's nurse and NOT triage. My doctor will be back late February so I will ask them when she's back, too. My doc promised to check for velamentous cord insertion so I'm sure she will.. she just needs to come back to work! Lol.


----------



## wavescrash

Ashlee - I have an anterior placenta and I didn't feel any regular or strong movement until after I got into the third trimester. It really sucked lol. Now she's moving just like I remember it feeling lol. However Morgan has an anterior placenta and started feeling regular movements earlier than I did. When I found out about my placenta I asked everywhere and everyone said they felt regular movements but 24-25 weeks so you're almost there if that's the case.


----------



## morganwhite7

Yeah ^wss..

Buttt I do notice that all the movement I feel is NOT in the front, mostly just on my "cervix trampoline" and now in my ribs.. :dohh: Not much ever going on in the front like I'd expect, it's strange!

I do agree though.. from 20 to 22 weeks I had a HUGE increase in movement. Began to be able to say HEY that was definitely a kick! Not just tiny spasm/twitches like they felt like early on. I don't understand the "popcorn" analogy.. but w/e.. lolol


----------



## asmcsm

Thanks Amanda, that's comforting. I just keep seeing everyone saying that they've been feeling since 14-16 weeks and wondering what the heck is going on in there! I know she's moving around cuz both US she was a mover and a shaker but not feeling it.


----------



## asmcsm

morganwhite7 said:


> Yeah ^wss..
> 
> Buttt I do notice that all the movement I feel is NOT in the front, mostly just on my "cervix trampoline" and now in my ribs.. :dohh: Not much ever going on in the front like I'd expect, it's strange!
> 
> I do agree though.. from 20 to 22 weeks I had a HUGE increase in movement. Began to be able to say HEY that was definitely a kick! Not just tiny spasm/twitches like they felt like early on. I just don't understand the "popcorn" analogy but w/e.. lolol

I do every once in a while get pains in my cervix repeatedly and wonder if she's kickin me down there! I definitely got the popcorn feeling the other night though, was so weird feeling. felt like little bubbles popping around in my belly.


----------



## wavescrash

With my first I didn't feel any movement until 19 weeks but it's been so long I forget what the first movements felt like. Hannah I felt more around 15 weeks and it got stronger from there.

Morgan - I had lots of rib pain or cervix and bladder pain but in the last 3 weeks or so, I've had lots of the movements up front that I remember. I can see limbs sticking out or rubbing across. She'll stick her head or butt up from one side. I'm constantly getting kicked and punched straight out my belly now along with the rib pain and cervix kicks lol. I've had lightning crotch so bad in the last week lol.


----------



## frsttimemama

I had an anterior placenta too, and I didn't feel regular movements until 21-22I weeks. Even then, it was not in the front.. high, low, and the sides. Gosh I can't wait for that!


----------



## morganwhite7

Waves- Yaaaaaay so much to look forward to! ;) Lol I just remember the sciatica getting OUTTA control last time, hoping it doesn't come back. I'm just so glad to be done puking everyday. I feel so bad, I wanted a belly sooo much and now that I've got a more than proper bump I'm like- get her outtttt now! Trying so hard to "cherish" these moments but it's hard when the skin on my belly feels like paper mache getting ready to crack and tear at any moment!! Lol. I am such a planner/thinker/overanalyzer and these next 2 months are going to drain me. Esp with working up until the end. I swear I just sit here from 8-5 daydreaming about this baby, it can't be healthy lol.

I can't believe you're so far along.. almost time to start that EPO/RLT!!! ;)


----------



## frsttimemama

Okay, SO I called back to the office and spoke to the nurse. She said that it will NOT be 18-20 weeks before I get a scan, in fact she is 99% sure doc will do a viability scan at bedside that day. I just want to see a heartbeat. Apparently the whole office knows our story and are thrilled for us and can't wait for us to come in. She assured me they were going to be very vigilant with this pregnancy. This is a doctor I will probably only see once, unless my doctor is off. I feel relieved. Actually I could cry. Ha. 

I had velamentous cord insertion and vasa previa last time. Anyone know when they can start looking for that? I'm sure not at 6+4, but I don't know when. There isn't tons of info out there, but I'm getting my Google on when I get home.


----------



## wavescrash

morganwhite7 said:


> Waves- Yaaaaaay so much to look forward to! ;) Lol I just remember the sciatica getting OUTTA control last time, hoping it doesn't come back. I'm just so glad to be done puking everyday. I feel so bad, I wanted a belly sooo much and now that I've got a more than proper bump I'm like- get her outtttt now! Trying so hard to "cherish" these moments but it's hard when the skin on my belly feels like paper mache getting ready to crack and tear at any moment!! Lol. I am such a planner/thinker/overanalyzer and these next 2 months are going to drain me. Esp with working up until the end. I swear I just sit here from 8-5 daydreaming about this baby, it can't be healthy lol.
> 
> I can't believe you're so far along.. almost time to start that EPO/RLT!!! ;)

Oh yeah... the movements got real lol. Just took forever to get here and my weekly update this morning said she'll likely grow an inch over the next week. Not sure where she's supposed to fit it lol.

My sciatica comes and goes. When it's here though, it's debilitating. But it's been a little over a week, maybe 2 since I've had any issues with it. Now it's just my SPD on a regular basis.

I know... I don't believe it either. I have 7 weeks to go but if she comes earlier like Autumn and Hannah, she could be here in 5 weeks which is absolutely ridiculous to me. Hannah was 13 days early which would be 5 weeks from tomorrow.

I started drinking the Rapsberry Leaf Tea and will start the EPO orally in just 2 weeks. My baby shower is in a week and a half. So ridiculous lol. I'm in total denial.


----------



## morganwhite7

frsttimemama said:


> I feel relieved. Actually I could cry. Ha.

Awwwww Sandy this made me so happy to read.. things are really working out!! :hugs:


----------



## Ingodshand

Hi girls! 

Just wanted to pop on and say hi. Been feeling awful this week so just trying to read along and keep up with you all!

Breastfeeding- I tried will all my might with Alyssa and I remember siting for about 5 hours one night with her off and on feeding. It was awful!! Finally when she was about 10 weeks and still only up two pds from birth, the doctor made me start to supplement. Not sure if I wasn't making enough or what, but I did keep pumping until she was 6 months old. I am going to try again, but will not punish myself if it doesn't work like I did last time!

Julie- So glad you felt Olivia move! Evan was really quiet from about 27-29 weeks so I can only guess he was going through a growth spurt. Maybe she is just growing:)

Rachel- I hope everything is okay. Maybe you can use a heating pad when you get home??

My friend who is 31 weeks was just diagnosed with SPD. The doctor told her about the maternity band, heating pad and physical therapy. I actually told her about SPD from what you have been going through Amanda!

AFM- Had my 30 week apt yesterday. Everything is great! I have gained about 25 pounds and Evan is about 3.5. They said that my placenta is not growing into my c-section scar so I can try for a vbac. I did ask and they recommend not using any of the nature methods to induce labor.. ugh!! I also had to book my c-section if I don't go into labor on my own. So his birthday will be 4/8 but I pray it is sooner!


----------



## jury3

Sandy-What a relief! The info I found just says it can be detected in early pregnancy. It also says the umbilical cord starts to form at 5 weeks...so I'm not sure, but definitely not until after 5 weeks.


----------



## wavescrash

Ingodshand said:


> My friend who is 31 weeks was just diagnosed with SPD. The doctor told her about the maternity band, heating pad and physical therapy. I actually told her about SPD from what you have been going through Amanda!
> 
> AFM- Had my 30 week apt yesterday. Everything is great! I have gained about 25 pounds and Evan is about 3.5. They said that my placenta is not growing into my c-section scar so I can try for a vbac. I did ask and they recommend not using any of the nature methods to induce labor.. ugh!! I also had to book my c-section if I don't go into labor on my own. So his birthday will be 4/8 but I pray it is sooner!

I'd never heard of SPD until I had the pains starting last pregnancy so I googled and asked around about it and found out what SPD was. I mentioned it to my OB who said she didn't believe it was a valid condition and said it was just caused by the hormone Relaxin over-loosening the ligaments. Well... that's the definition of SPD but apparently she didn't recognize it as such lol. Regardless she signed me off work but because she didn't believe it was a condition with a name just said "It's one of those things you have to deal with."

My current OB (same practice) believes it's a real condition but hasn't offered much to help. Honestly there's not much you CAN do and like most pregnancy problems, it's only resolved by giving birth. Some women still deal with the pain afterward but mine went away immediately after having Hannah. The really shitty part is that if you have it once, you're more likely to have it in each consecutive pregnancy and it's likely to start earlier each time & hurt more each time. Safe to say my body probably couldn't handle baby #4 after the pain I've felt this time lol.

Most days my pelvis feels like it's going to shatter into a million pieces. Oh well. Almost done right? lol

And good news about your placenta. FX you get your VBAC :)


----------



## Ingodshand

wavescrash said:


> Ingodshand said:
> 
> 
> My friend who is 31 weeks was just diagnosed with SPD. The doctor told her about the maternity band, heating pad and physical therapy. I actually told her about SPD from what you have been going through Amanda!
> 
> AFM- Had my 30 week apt yesterday. Everything is great! I have gained about 25 pounds and Evan is about 3.5. They said that my placenta is not growing into my c-section scar so I can try for a vbac. I did ask and they recommend not using any of the nature methods to induce labor.. ugh!! I also had to book my c-section if I don't go into labor on my own. So his birthday will be 4/8 but I pray it is sooner!
> 
> I'd never heard of SPD until I had the pains starting last pregnancy so I googled and asked around about it and found out what SPD was. I mentioned it to my OB who said she didn't believe it was a valid condition and said it was just caused by the hormone Relaxin over-loosening the ligaments. Well... that's the definition of SPD but apparently she didn't recognize it as such lol. Regardless she signed me off work but because she didn't believe it was a condition with a name just said "It's one of those things you have to deal with."
> 
> My current OB (same practice) believes it's a real condition but hasn't offered much to help. Honestly there's not much you CAN do and like most pregnancy problems, it's only resolved by giving birth. Some women still deal with the pain afterward but mine went away immediately after having Hannah. The really shitty part is that if you have it once, you're more likely to have it in each consecutive pregnancy and it's likely to start earlier each time & hurt more each time. Safe to say my body probably couldn't handle baby #4 after the pain I've felt this time lol.
> 
> Most days my pelvis feels like it's going to shatter into a million pieces. Oh well. Almost done right? lol
> 
> And good news about your placenta. FX you get your VBAC :)Click to expand...

Thanks! Really hoping I do not need another c-section! My friend's doctor immediately said oh yeah you have SPD, so I guess it is gaining validity! Stinks that you will get it in subsequent pregnancies though.. at least you are done:)


----------



## Ingodshand

frsttimemama said:


> Okay, SO I called back to the office and spoke to the nurse. She said that it will NOT be 18-20 weeks before I get a scan, in fact she is 99% sure doc will do a viability scan at bedside that day. I just want to see a heartbeat. Apparently the whole office knows our story and are thrilled for us and can't wait for us to come in. She assured me they were going to be very vigilant with this pregnancy. This is a doctor I will probably only see once, unless my doctor is off. I feel relieved. Actually I could cry. Ha.
> 
> I had velamentous cord insertion and vasa previa last time. Anyone know when they can start looking for that? I'm sure not at 6+4, but I don't know when. There isn't tons of info out there, but I'm getting my Google on when I get home.


So happy you get your ultrasound! Can not wait to see the little jellybean!


----------



## jury3

Sarah-thanks, I hope she is just growing. It's just weird to be used to your whole belly moving and then it's mainly just one side. They kind of meet in the middle though, so sometimes it's hard to tell. I got a few better kicks from her a little bit ago, so I feel a little better. Just a worry wart I guess...
Good news to hear your placenta won't keep you from a vbac! I'm really hoping to deliver vaginally, but we'll have to see how these babies cooperate over the next few months...


----------



## frsttimemama

Thanks! I'm glad they were much more cooperative than the triage nurse. I did some googling, and I read in one place (the only place I could find that mentions it and it does make sense), that they can check for it in the second trimester. I'm just SO nervous that I will have it again and it will get missed again somehow or that they won't schedule my C-section early enough and I'll go into labor on my own and something will happen. I know I'm worrying over nothing, that everything will be fine, that nothing bad is going to happen this time, etc. etc. etc, but I think it's impossible NOT to have those thoughts simmering somewhere in the back of your brain. I can't wait for an appointment, but especially, I can't wait for an appointment with my own doctor to talk about all of these things. It was easy to speculate and talk in general about it when it wasn't really happening. Now it is. And I'm scared to death.. just like I knew I would be. :)

Sarah, glad you get to try for a VBAC! Good luck!


----------



## jury3

Sandy-Of course you feel that way! I think most of us have our fears of what could go wrong without even having a prior experience. I'm sure you will be perfectly fine, but I don't blame you for worrying. It sounds like your doc will be on top of everything, so it would be hard to miss it this time.


----------



## Ingodshand

jury3 said:


> Sarah-thanks, I hope she is just growing. It's just weird to be used to your whole belly moving and then it's mainly just one side. They kind of meet in the middle though, so sometimes it's hard to tell. I got a few better kicks from her a little bit ago, so I feel a little better. Just a worry wart I guess...
> Good news to hear your placenta won't keep you from a vbac! I'm really hoping to deliver vaginally, but we'll have to see how these babies cooperate over the next few months...


I hear ya! It was so scary when he went quiet. But he would move every time that I tried to get him to so I figured everything was okay. A friend of mine had a vaginal birth with twins, hope you can too!


----------



## clynn11

I think we have our names picked!!! Obviously they are subject to change over the next 27ish weeks, but pretty sure....
if baby Byrd is a girl she will be Zuri Lynn Byrd
if baby Byrd is a boy he will be Kieran Ricky Byrd
Eeeek I'm so excited and just wanna know what my baby is now so I can call him/her by name!!! 

Sarah- so exciting!! I hope you get your VBAC and that's great news the placenta isn't near your c-sec scar anymore!!!

Julie- Glad she's giving you some movements! I keep thinking the movements will reassure me but the more I think about it they might make me more paranoid ;) Lol!

Sandy- I can only imagine how scary the thought of labor and delivery is for you right now, but they are gonna keep such a close and watchful eye on you I know everything will go perfectly <3 <3 <3


----------



## morganwhite7

^LOVE, love, love em both!!! <3


----------



## asmcsm

Yay for agreeing on names!


----------



## HWPG

I am not complaining... Well maybe a little... But more like observing since I'm not uncomfortable, I'm just unaccustomed to this....anyways, I'm very short of breath today. I know it's not possible but I feel like overnight I grew a bump and it pushes everything up into my lungs. I told so many people at work today, and everyone is so excited for me (us). Tomoorw is the FB reveal.... Stay tuned.... I did go to spinning and that was great,I love that I'm still working out, but now I'm home, ate dinner (salmon and cauliflower!), eating mint MnMs, and falling asleep on the couch.


----------



## clynn11

So so so excited for your reveal Mirolee!!!! :) :) So fun when everything is out in the open!!


----------



## asmcsm

Yay mirolee!!! So excited for the big announcement! Fresh I wish I could work out, I still feel sick all the time though :/ and if I get too warm it gets way worse


----------



## asmcsm

Ok, so update on my sister...mom has come around and is now been a little more supportive, she's just disappointed that my sisters situation isn't better. Sister told baby daddy and I guess he was a little shaken up and stressed but said that he wants to be able to do what he can for the baby, he has two other kids that are 4&6 I believe. She also told me today that she had told him she wasn't on the pill and he chose not to wear a condom when she suggested it so I don't really feel bad for him. They both know what makes babies so they kinda brought it on themselves.


----------



## frsttimemama

Cassidy, those names are so cute and unique!!

Mirolee, that's SO exciting! :) I remember being short of breath. I'm ready for it to get warmer out so I can start walking again. I miss it.

Thank you all for always listening to my random rambling fears! :) You're wonderful! Hubby is telling me to relax. He's stressed that I'm worried, that it'll raise my blood pressure and make thing worse. (I have high blood pressure; I have for years. I take meds, and it controls it well.)


----------



## clynn11

Yupp, they totally made their own choices and are going to have to deal with them. I glad he didn't completely blow her off though, I hope he doesn't do that later on and that they can make this all work out for the babe!


----------



## asmcsm

Yea, I'm glad he didn't flip out. She told Mekael, he got pretty upset. She said he was verging on tears because they had tried for 2 years and now she's pregnant by someone else. I found another reason to be annoyed though lol. Lux is the name of our baby girl and my cousin will be naming a baby boy Logan if that's what she's having, which I think she is. And my sister wants London if it's a girl. There are absolutely NO names starting with L in my family yet and now that I've decided and announced Lux, my sister and cousin both get knocked up and pick L names too for their babies being born right after mine...


----------



## HWPG

Ash you can't catch a break....!


----------



## frsttimemama

Your name is much more original though, Ashlee!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Your name is original I have met plentyb of logans and a few London's. Lux is awesome.


----------



## clynn11

Your name is soooo much more original and beautiful imo ash!!! Thats a lil sad about mekael but then again I dont really have sympathy for him after he cheated on her!

But that is a bit annoying. My mom approves of my names which makes me happy. Yay!


----------



## asmcsm

Thanks ladies, just frustrating...I guess other people just don't think about it. I know my name is much less common and I absolutely love it and have heard nothing but good feedback about it, just kinda dumb that they both insist on using L names like me when no one in our family has before...I hope my cousin has a girl and my sister has a boy! Lol

Cassidy, I feel kinda bad for him too. I know that he still loves my sister and I know that he really really wanted a baby with her, but to be fair, my, sister wasn't exactly always faithful either so I don't put too much on him for that. She still loves him too, as a friend, i mean they were together for like 4 years, but she isn't in love with him. After he calmed down a bit he told her that if she ever needed help from him, as a friend, that he would be there for her.

Glad your mommy likes the names!


----------



## wavescrash

33 weeks today & a comparison from last week. Don't really see any difference but it sure feels different.
 



Attached Files:







33weeks-1.jpg
File size: 28.4 KB
Views: 2









33weeks-3.jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## clynn11

Soooo cute Amanda I love that belly it's adooorable!!! I see a lil bit of a difference for sure!


----------



## wavescrash

Aw thanks :) I guess because I stare at it all day long, every day it's harder for me to see a difference, even if the pictures are side-by-side lol.


----------



## jury3

Waves- I can see a difference, it looks like it's rounded upward a little more. 

Mirolee-I think being winded early on is common from you heart working harder too. I remember being winded easily too...don't worry it gets worse lol
Yay for telling people! It seriously makes life so much easier!

Cassidy-cute names! 

Sandy-it's normal to worry, but I agree with hubby...try not to stress too much. I know it's not that simple lol have faith that your doc is being proactive and so are you, so chances are things will be fine :)


----------



## wavescrash

Thanks :)

Right before we moved out of my mom's house, my stepdad received a promotion at work and then got a Christmas bonus. My baby shower is February 1st. My mom is being nice and letting us have it at her house. She "agreed" to make the cake and some cookies (doesn't really seem to want to but agreed so I guess I'll take it.) I still need help with some other finger foods and prizes but don't really want to ask her because of how <I>"willing"</i> she was when I asked for the cake/cookies. However, she can afford it more than I can lol. Not really the complaint I have here so moving on.

ANYWAY, they have this extra income. She's been super into her knitting/crocheting lately and mentioned the other day that my stepdad doesn't know but she's already spent like $200 on yarn and supplies. I mean - whatever - it's their money and she can do what she wants with it. HOWEVER, the other day after she told me that, I remembered she didn't get anything for us at our last baby shower. No gifts. Didn't even take care of the food, decorations, prizes, anything. It was all my sister and one of OH's relatives. I know it's not about the gifts but it's my mom... at a baby shower for her grandchild and she didn't give any sort of gift. Not even a little $6 pack of diapers lol. So anyway, she's got all this extra money to blow on her yarn or whatever... I'm going to be a little upset if she doesn't do any sort of gift this time around. I don't care if that makes me horrible and selfish - I feel like she owes us for being absolutely ridiculous ALL the time lol.


----------



## frsttimemama

Amanda, I can see a difference, too. It's so cute! :) I can understand being upset by that. It's different than I'm used to. I hope she comes around and stops being so difficult for you! 

Juile, you're right. I know you're right. Hubby is right, too. It's just so hard not to worry! Like I told him, I feel like I need to be googling every single thing that could possibly go wrong to be aware because I didn't do that last time, and maybe if I had, I could have prevented it. I know it's crazy, not true, irrational, but as a mother with literally no one else to blame except God, and that's surely not the answer, I tend to blame myself sometimes.. definitely less now than before. Saturday will be 7 months. I'm thankful I've lost track of the number of days and weeks, but I can't lose track of the months. It'll get better. It IS getting better. I just tend to worry. That's what I do. I'm too knowledgeable not to worry and no knowledgeable enough not to worry. Haha. I'm working on it though. :)

Almost 5 weeks. Time is flying by.. yay! Lol. Can't wait for my appointment.. a week from Tuesday!


----------



## MrsAmk

> I'd never heard of SPD until I had the pains starting last pregnancy so I googled and asked around about it and found out what SPD was. I mentioned it to my OB who said she didn't believe it was a valid condition and said it was just caused by the hormone Relaxin over-loosening the ligaments. Well... that's the definition of SPD but apparently she didn't recognize it as such lol. Regardless she signed me off work but because she didn't believe it was a condition with a name just said "It's one of those things you have to deal with."
> 
> My current OB (same practice) believes it's a real condition but hasn't offered much to help. Honestly there's not much you CAN do and like most pregnancy problems, it's only resolved by giving birth. Some women still deal with the pain afterward but mine went away immediately after having Hannah. The really shitty part is that if you have it once, you're more likely to have it in each consecutive pregnancy and it's likely to start earlier each time & hurt more each time. Safe to say my body probably couldn't handle baby #4 after the pain I've felt this time lol.
> 
> Most days my pelvis feels like it's going to shatter into a million pieces. Oh well. Almost done right? lol
> 
> And good news about your placenta. FX you get your VBAC :)

omg you described how I feel to a T!! It is much worse for me this time, much earlier on! I am hoping it goes away right away after birth like it did last time. I forgot all about it until it started again about a week ago. I still hope to make my goal of 39+ weeks, but holy balls thats going to be tough!


----------



## HWPG

i went public on FB this morning - my heart was pounding! how funny! but yay to being out!


----------



## frsttimemama

Aww so happy Mirolee! Mine was pounding when I did, too. I am still just SO happy for you.


----------



## MrsAmk

So exciting Mirolee!!


----------



## wavescrash

Got a voicemail this morning saying my LOA and short-term disability were approved effective Dec 28 - April 22 or 6 weeks after delivery, whichever is first. 50% of my pay very other week plus cashing in my vacation hours. So freaking happy. Target's next payday is Jan 31 so hopefully I get my first check then and hopefully it's for all 3ish weeks I've been out so far with my vacation hours cashed in on it.


----------



## asmcsm

Yay Mirolee! Loved your announcement :) 

I'm halfway today!! Woohoo!!


----------



## morganwhite7

Ash- Yay for 20 weeks!! I promise she'll be kicking you like crazy in no time!!! :)

Mirolee- I loved the announcement too.. people seem SO excited for you! Aww now it REALLY gets real. Did you wear your tight striped shirt today?!?! I found stripes accentuate the bumpie during that "in-between" time when you feel like you look post-feast lol. 

Okay I was a bit reluctant to post this when I took it but whatever.. a nip is a nip and we're all adults here. Lmao. I posted it in the "pregnancy silhouettes" thread so must be fine. I loved how it turned out, and it was super easy.. Think I'll do one every two weeks, it'd be a cool way to see progression!
 



Attached Files:







MARL.jpg
File size: 23.3 KB
Views: 10


----------



## wavescrash

Love it Morgan! I've been meaning to do one for weeks now and just never feel up to it lol.


----------



## HWPG

morgan, did you do this yourself? i'm not sure if i have a dark enough/light background for that.....
thanks everyone. FB is blowing up and i'm loving it! i feel just so.damn.happy. (unfortunately) it's the only thing i think about nowadays.... hehe.... need to focus! and no, no maternity things today - i'm still in my regular pants (albeit a size larger than normal) and regular shirt, but the "bump" (which really looks more like a super-sized lunch) still shows :)


----------



## morganwhite7

No no Mirolee don't be discouraged!!!

1.) Turn the lights OFF (obv it was still daylight though, or it wouldn't work. The light from the window is what makes the silhouette!)

2.) Find a mirror to use, and snap it WHILE YOUR BUMP IS DIRECTLY IN FRONT of the window! 

3.) It will already look pretty silhouette-y due to no lights, but I just added a few filters then made it black and white and it turned out great! :)


----------



## Lotalaughs16

ok so much to catch up...I've been trying to follow along just haven't been able to comment.

Ash, I'm sorry your sister is in this situation and that it is making you feel the way you do. I'm glad that your mom has come around and started being more supportive but shame on your cousin and her name "stealing" (isn't she the one that stole your first name you had picked?) I guess you can take is as a compliment that she really wants to be like you but ugh how annoying. Lux is a beautiful name and so original! She is going to be sooooo loved and given so much attention! Oh and Happy Half Way!!

Cassidy, LOVE those names!

Mirolee, YAY for finally being "out"! Loved the announcement :)

Julie, I'm glad you were able to get Olivia to kick finally. I hope you get your wish of a smooth vaginally delivery.

Rachel, Hope everything is ok and you're feeling better than yesterday with that rib pain (i think thats what you said)

Sandy, So So happy for you...your worrying is totally understandable but I have faith that this is going to be your take home baby.

Morgan, LOVE the pic! How did you do that?

Sarah and Molly, sorry you're uncomfortable with the SPD pain...I can't imagine having that everyday. I hope you get some relief!

Amanda, I love all of your belly shots! I can't wait to do my own progression shots.

I *think* that's everyone...if I missed anybody I'm really sorry


----------



## frsttimemama

Morgan, that's really cool!

Waves, that's awesome! :)

I'm thinking I will get a belly sooner since I was just hugely pregnant 6 months ago. Was that the case for you guys?

Also, I'm curious if they will go by LMP or O day. That changes things by like a week and a half. I imagine they will go by ultrasound dating.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Morgan cool picture. 
Sandy I think it depends on your Dr. But I'm sure they will order a scan.


----------



## morganwhite7

Sandy- YES! Me vs. the girls who haven't carried to term before was a crazy difference. By 14/15 weeks I had a proper bump when most don't. Even 10 weeks I felt so swollen, more so than others. It's wonderful though. Just wait til you feel him/her for the first time.. after just being pregnant with my angel it was quite an emotional thing for me! Be prepared though.. you have NO idea what it feels like to be pregnant for two straight years.. things get old a lot sooner lol. Molly is doing it, too!

What's your scan date again?


----------



## frsttimemama

Assuming they do a bedside scan, Tuesday Feb. 4 @ 6+4. I don't have a formal scan set yet.


----------



## asmcsm

Thanks Morgan! Cute picture!

Brittney, thank you! I'm so excited to be half way there! And yes! It's the same cousin that used the boy name that I had originally wanted! Can't catch a break with my family! I guess my cousin was at my sister's house the other night with her mom and saying "oh yea, I still have some baby fat to lose after Jaxon" then when she got home said to her mom "They have no idea that I'm pregnant" My aunt responded with "Don't kid yourself, the whole family knows you're pregnant, they just aren't saying anything..." She's about 13.5 weeks now, so starting 2nd trimester, wondering how long she's planning to keep in under wraps


----------



## Ingodshand

Cassidy- Love the names!! So cute!

Mirolee- I noticed that I was out of breath really early too, but it did go away some in the second trimester. Maybe being so tired had something to do with it too! Just wait til you get to the 3rd trimester! I cant breath, eat or sleep!!! Yay for announcing!!!

Ashlee- It really is hard to share sometimes! When I had Alyssa, my two sisters also had babies that same year. She got to the be the only baby for about 6 months. It was hard to share, but now really fun because the kids are so close and can play together!

Amanda- Lookin good as always! Your belly looks fuller this week especially at the top. I definitely see a change!

Morgan- You look amazing! Love the picture!

Sandy- I definitely started showing earlier this time, but my bump is a totally different shape. I was so much rounder with Alyssa and he is just straight out bump! Nice not to have such large hips!


So sad that I missed the maternity sale on Zulily this past weekend. Not sure why I dont' just buy things when I see them.. :dohh:


----------



## asmcsm

Ingodshand said:


> Ashlee- It really is hard to share sometimes! When I had Alyssa, my two sisters also had babies that same year. She got to the be the only baby for about 6 months. It was hard to share, but now really fun because the kids are so close and can play together!

Shoot, I WISH I got six months, I only get 5 1/2 weeks :? of having the only newborn


----------



## RobertRedford

Mirolee, I LOVED the announcement! Woohooo!

Ash, gosh you cannot catch a break! Lux is far more creative and original than their names, I like it a whole lot more :) 

Morgan, I saw your pic on instagram and LOVED IT! How beautiful! I'm so impressed that you did it by yourself. 

Amanda, love your bump! Can't believe you're so close to your due date! I can't wait to meet the little miss.

Cassidy, when is your gender scan? 

Hi hi to everyone that I missed. So hard to catch up and keep up! 

OH and I had a "come to jesus" talk this morning and came to terms with splitting. We're going to go to hawaii together still, mainly because flights and accomodations are already paid for in full and non refundable, but will part ways when we get back. We're going to hawaii with a big group of people, so we will be able to get some space from each other. Scary to think about but I'm still at peace with it.


----------



## Cowgirl07

I'm sorry your parting Amanda but I'm glad you guys came to terms with it. I'm glad that your going with a group so you can spend time with other people.


----------



## RobertRedford

Cowgirl07 said:


> I'm sorry your parting Amanda but I'm glad you guys came to terms with it. I'm glad that your going with a group so you can spend time with other people.

Thanks, Katrina! :hugs:


----------



## brunettebimbo

I must have missed that! Sorry your splitting but I'm glad your both happy :hugs:


----------



## frsttimemama

Amanda, I'm so sorry! I hope you are ok.


----------



## morganwhite7

"Come to Jesus" talk with yourSELF or HIM?! Lol. I think Hawaii will be great.. it'll give you time to adjust to the fact that things will be different and look forward to new beginnings. I'm so glad you've decided what's best for you... no reason to waste precious life in limbo land! Things will work out love, it will take some time (hopefully not many tears- we're here for you always!) but things will be alright here soon. Just have to get through this tough part. <3


----------



## RobertRedford

morganwhite7 said:


> "Come to Jesus" talk with yourSELF or HIM?! Lol. I think Hawaii will be great.. it'll give you time to adjust to the fact that things will be different and look forward to new beginnings. I'm so glad you've decided what's best for you... no reason to waste precious life in limbo land! Things will work out love, it will take some time (hopefully not many tears- we're here for you always!) but things will be alright here soon. Just have to get through this tough part. <3

ha. Come to jesus talk for all involved. Thank you. We're still going to be friends and I'm confident that things will be left on good terms. 

My ex called yesterday and asked if I wanted all of the baby things we had gotten together while I was preggo last. I'm going to send a bunch of it up to Cassidy and Ashlee-- maybe even make a trip out of it and meet them in person!! but if there is anything someone is looking for, let me know, I probbaly have it. I'll send it your way! The only thing I don't think I can ship is the crib :) All of it is brand spankin new.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Oh it would be great if you meet them. I'm jealous of all my friends on here who can met while I live over here in the middle of no where. I wonder who lives closest to me?


----------



## Lotalaughs16

Amanda, I'm so sorry. I'm hope the transition goes smoothly for you, we're all here for you :hugs:


----------



## wavescrash

HWPG said:


> morgan, did you do this yourself? i'm not sure if i have a dark enough/light background for that.....




morganwhite7 said:


> No no Mirolee don't be discouraged!!!
> 
> 1.) Turn the lights OFF (obv it was still daylight though, or it wouldn't work. The light from the window is what makes the silhouette!)
> 
> 2.) Find a mirror to use, and snap it WHILE YOUR BUMP IS DIRECTLY IN FRONT of the window!
> 
> 3.) It will already look pretty silhouette-y due to no lights, but I just added a few filters then made it black and white and it turned out great! :)

There's a tutorial I saved awhile back on how to take a pregnancy silhouette picture with your iPhone: https://www.whitehouseblackshutters.com/how-to-take-a-pregnancy-silhouette-photo-with-your-iphone/



Lotalaughs16 said:


> Amanda, I love all of your belly shots! I can't wait to do my own progression shots.




Ingodshand said:


> Amanda- Lookin good as always! Your belly looks fuller this week especially at the top. I definitely see a change!




RobertRedford said:


> Amanda, love your bump! Can't believe you're so close to your due date! I can't wait to meet the little miss.
> 
> OH and I had a "come to jesus" talk this morning and came to terms with splitting. We're going to go to hawaii together still, mainly because flights and accomodations are already paid for in full and non refundable, but will part ways when we get back. We're going to hawaii with a big group of people, so we will be able to get some space from each other. Scary to think about but I'm still at peace with it.

Thanks ladies :) I can't wait to see how big I wind up in the end this time around compared to the previous two. Not too much longer to wait I suppose.

Amanda, so sorry to hear it came down to that but I'm glad you're doing what you think is best for you <3 Have fun in Hawaii!



RobertRedford said:


> My ex called yesterday and asked if I wanted all of the baby things we had gotten together while I was preggo last. I'm going to send a bunch of it up to Cassidy and Ashlee-- maybe even make a trip out of it and meet them in person!! but if there is anything someone is looking for, let me know, I probbaly have it. I'll send it your way! The only thing I don't think I can ship is the crib :) All of it is brand spankin new.

LOL if you have an Ergo you need to get rid of ;) That's like the only thing on my registry that I doubt anyone will get and I want the most lol. Someone was supposedly gifting me one from a holiday wishlist website but uh... two months later and no sign of it so I'm assuming that's not going to happen.

I think Morgan's the closest to me about 2 hours away.


----------



## Lotalaughs16

Cowgirl07 said:


> Oh it would be great if you meet them. I'm jealous of all my friends on here who can met while I live over here in the middle of no where. I wonder who lives closest to me?

I think either the Ohio girls or maybe Kayla, i think she's from Nebraska are closest


----------



## Cowgirl07

Yea probably Kayla or Julie. It takes me 5 hours to get to Omaha.


----------



## Lotalaughs16

Mirolee is the closest to me, we pass her city everytime we go skiing lol


----------



## RobertRedford

Amanda, Sadly I don't have an ergo! I gave it away a ways back. LOVE them! have you looked on craigslist or ebay? I've seen them listed inexpensively on both sites! I'll keep my eyes out for one. I had the grey one with stars. so pretty :)


----------



## morganwhite7

You have to take a pic if you do Amanda! I'm still convinced we'll all meet one day.. it would be so cool after for talking for years and watching our babies grow up together. BnB is too freakin cool for this reason.

We're the stickiest thread in the pregnancy buddies section, I love it :)


----------



## RobertRedford

I think it would be amazing to get everyone together once we al have our babes. Like a big ol meet up! I think Julie is kind of the mid-way point for everyone? Although, California is really nice, if you all wanna take trip over to the west (dare i say, best!) coast :)


----------



## RobertRedford

morganwhite7 said:


> You have to take a pic if you do Amanda! I'm still convinced we'll all meet one day.. it would be so cool after for talking for years and watching our babies grow up together. BnB is too freakin cool for this reason.
> 
> We're the stickiest thread in the pregnancy buddies section, I love it :)

Oh we will! I'll be sure that we get many pictures to document that it actually happened!


----------



## wavescrash

RobertRedford said:


> Amanda, Sadly I don't have an ergo! I gave it away a ways back. LOVE them! have you looked on craigslist or ebay? I've seen them listed inexpensively on both sites! I'll keep my eyes out for one. I had the grey one with stars. so pretty :)

Hahah, it's okay, I was kidding anyway! I didn't expect you'd have one and if you did, I'd rather you gave it to Ashlee or Cassidy since they're closer :) Yeah I'm checking Craigslist and local selling groups on FB to find the cheapest one I can but I'm going to wait until after my shower/tax return to do the baby shopping. I want the all black one but worry about how it'll go in the summer attracting the heat and such.



RobertRedford said:


> I think it would be amazing to get everyone together once we al have our babes. Like a big ol meet up! I think Julie is kind of the mid-way point for everyone? Although, California is really nice, if you all wanna take trip over to the west (dare i say, best!) coast :)

I'm all about going to California since I've never been more west than Wisconsin/Chicago lol. But who knows what we'll be able to afford ... ever ... lol.


----------



## RobertRedford

wavescrash;31392261[quote="robertredford said:


> i think it would be amazing to get everyone together once we al have our babes. Like a big ol meet up! I think julie is kind of the mid-way point for everyone? Although, california is really nice, if you all wanna take trip over to the west (dare i say, best!) coast :)

i'm all about going to california since i've never been more west than wisconsin/chicago lol. But who knows what we'll be able to afford ... Ever ... Lol.[/quote]

road trippppp


----------



## frsttimemama

Where is Julie from?


----------



## clynn11

Rachel- feeling better???

Mirolee- Love the announcement :) :) Yaaaay for being out in the open and everyone knowing! Now sit back and let the bump grow! :)

Morgan- LOVE IT! Definitely gonna have to try that.

Amanda- Eeek you're so awesome. And I totally vote road trip!!! I can't wait to meet you!!


----------



## morganwhite7

Sandy- Julie's from St. Louis, MO!

P.s. (I'm so jelly you guys might meet!)


----------



## RobertRedford

I'm determined to make it happen!


----------



## Ingodshand

Amanda- So sorry to hear your news, but glad it was a mutual decision.:hugs:

Am I the only one in the South? North Carolina has some great beaches!!!


----------



## clynn11

Oh and Amanda, gender scan is Feb 21st :)


----------



## morganwhite7

LOL Waves we can carpool ;) 

Seriously though.. if anyone's ever seen the movie Grown Ups- like that kind of vaca. 10 families together and a million little munchkins running around.... AWH! Maybe oooone day ;)

I much prefer the West coast, but true true Sarah- Myrtle, SC and Ocean City, MD etc rock!
(Rachel is in SC too I think!)


----------



## clynn11

I would love that. A big BnB get together! With all the kiddies running around :) :)

"You all started off as obsessive posts on an online forum about temperatures and CM!" :haha: lmfao


----------



## wavescrash

morganwhite7 said:


> LOL Waves we can carpool ;)

Hahah okay!



Ingodshand said:


> Am I the only one in the South? North Carolina has some great beaches!!!

OH & I want to move to the Carolinas <3


----------



## Ingodshand

wavescrash said:


> morganwhite7 said:
> 
> 
> LOL Waves we can carpool ;)
> 
> Hahah okay!
> 
> 
> 
> Ingodshand said:
> 
> 
> Am I the only one in the South? North Carolina has some great beaches!!!Click to expand...
> 
> OH & I want to move to the Carolinas <3Click to expand...

Come on down! We love it here!!


----------



## HWPG

i would meet up with peeps, and bring the Minion!


----------



## frsttimemama

I've always wanted to go to the Carolinas! We love Florida and Michigan. I want to go to Maine, too. I live in Indiana, and I have my whole life. I like it, but winter is already old! Lol


----------



## frsttimemama

Tips for first tri exhaustion? Last time I just chugged along. Same story this time. Just hanging out with my BFF's heartburn and exhaustion, coupled with a little uterine-region soreness. I recall it from last time, but I will be happy when this is over and I have our healthy baby in our arms!


----------



## morganwhite7

^Only advice is to keep trucking along... It stinks for a while but all of the sudden you'll be 2nd tri and wondering how you made it! I was so focused puking and feeling awful that 1st tri FLEW BY! Sorry that's no help, but just keep going. It's for a GREAT cause ;)


----------



## morganwhite7

AFM- Feeling like my belly is going to rip open any moment now. I've re-applied lotion 3 times today, w/ no relief.. it just dries up and itches again. Urgh I have no idea how I'm supposed to work this desk job til I pop. My tailbone hurts and Marley is sick of this chair. Lolol omg. Okay, end of rant.


----------



## Ingodshand

frsttimemama said:


> Tips for first tri exhaustion? Last time I just chugged along. Same story this time. Just hanging out with my BFF's heartburn and exhaustion, coupled with a little uterine-region soreness. I recall it from last time, but I will be happy when this is over and I have our healthy baby in our arms!

Only thing I can say is do not suffer with the heartburn! I started Zantac which was wonderful until about two weeks ago and I just upgraded to Prilosec!! Also, go to sleep early.. no shame preggers!!


----------



## frsttimemama

Thanks Morgan. I agree. I haven't been sick, and I hope it stays that way! I loved Nivea cream. It helped a lot!

Sarah, I took one of them last time. And Tums. I need to figure out which one and start taking it again. Ugh. And I do thi k an early bedtime is in my future. :)


----------



## Kiamaria83

Morgan have you tried extra virgin olive oil ? I know it sounds weird but it is fantastic. Only put a bit on though otherwise you will look like a greasy chip ( french fry ?) Will your workplace not do a risk assessment on you and order you a special chair ?


----------



## Ingodshand

morganwhite7 said:


> AFM- Feeling like my belly is going to rip open any moment now. I've re-applied lotion 3 times today, w/ no relief.. it just dries up and itches again. Urgh I have no idea how I'm supposed to work this desk job til I pop. My tailbone hurts and Marley is sick of this chair. Lolol omg. Okay, end of rant.

You can try a donut pillow to help with your tailbone or a stool under your desk that you can put your feet up on to help with the back pain and swelling. 

Not sure how I am going to last either.. I just want to quit now!


----------



## Ingodshand

frsttimemama said:


> Thanks Morgan. I agree. I haven't been sick, and I hope it stays that way! I loved Nivea cream. It helped a lot!
> 
> Sarah, I took one of them last time. And Tums. I need to figure out which one and start taking it again. Ugh. And I do thi k an early bedtime is in my future. :)

I used tums too, but realized I was eating them like candy and getting no relief. Plus they started to make me constipated! No FUN!!


----------



## Kiamaria83

Amanda really sorry. Things will work out for you. You can move on to bigger and better things.


----------



## frsttimemama

I have also read coconut oil. Never tried it myself though.


----------



## Cowgirl07

I would love to come but right now we are saving money *fertility testing* But I would prefer cali for a big get together but I do agree that Julie is the most in the middle and I love St. Louis. Plus my cousin lives there.
But you will never get me in that creepy arch again!!


----------



## asmcsm

Amanda you definitely should come visit us! That would be way better than trying ship all that stuff anyway. Sorry to hear about you and OH but glad you guys are both okay with is and its an amicable split.


----------



## HWPG

i also have crazy heartburn, but i will take it! 
i am not sure whats going on but i CANNOT get enough to eat today. so far i've had: breakfast of oatmeal with cheese and one mug of coffee, a granola bar, an apple, a chicken breast, 2 single serve bags of chips (omg doritos are amazing), and a bowl of cereal. i am hoping the milk in the cereal will plug up whatever holes are in my starving belly, but all eating seems to do is urge on more hunger/eating. i'm going to blame it on a baby growth spurt, or baby being excited about us announcing and is now draining me of all food derived energy. yeah.... thats the ticket.... it's the baby's fault! hm, now what else do i have to eat?


----------



## RobertRedford

teehee Mirolee, your eating is cracking me up. reminded me of the book the hungry hungry caterpillar. I wouldn't worry as long as you're eating healthy. That babe must be growing!

Ash, I agree! You're only 2.5 hours away, so much better than shipping! I'll shoot for mid feb or early march, as long as its all still in good condition :) 

Morgan, try coconut oil! Trader Joes makes a great coconut oil lotion that lasts forever and is super soothing.


----------



## morganwhite7

I do have a stool that I love!

Colette- May give olive oil a try at home, I need some relief! I've been using Palmer's cocoa butter and Johnson's shea and cocoa butter but neither are amazing. Also Bath & Body Works intensive moisture cream.. and it still itches lol. Haha @ greasy chip ;)

Amanda- I LOVE Trader Joes.. there's one 2 secs down the road from my office.. I thought it was only here though. Will look for coconut oil, I've heard great things about that stuff. I bet it smells heavenly, too!


----------



## jury3

Waves-I completely hear you about your mom...my mom spends money on herself all the time but I feel like she isn't doing a lot for the babies right now. I think it surprises me more than anything. She had blankets made and is making us chevron boppy covers, so at least she's doing something.
My grandparents however...they are the ones that didn't come to my wedding bc they don't support same sex marriage, super religious, blah blah. They have always struggled with money, but somehow have quite a bit right now. Went on a cruise over Christmas? Kind of strange for them. Anyway, my grandma sent a package of Gerber onsies from walmart (where she works) and matching socks. I was impressed she sent anything, but at the same time I'm kind of pissed she couldn't even buy a set for each baby. They just spend $400 on a new meat slicer, but could only afford to spend $15 on their first great grandchildren's gift? And the reason I wish she would have bought two is that they are pink and brown! Totally girl things! She told my mom that Grayson could wear them too...are you freaking kidding me?! I was pissed and just returned them and used the money for groceries lol I'm not a fan of pink and brown anyway or leopard print, but I'm not making Grayson wear a pink onsie either lol
Yay for the std being approved! I'm still waiting for mine...

Sandy-Haha, I'm the same way...I do too much research and sometimes I feel like I know a little too much. 
All I can say is rest and sleep when you can! I was so miserable the first tri, I'm not sure how I survived...I take prescription pepcid (famotidine), I was taking it before I was preggo and they said it was safe to continue. It is a life saver! Most of the time that's all I need. On a few occasions I have had to eat a few tums in the middle of the night though.

Morgan-Cute photo! I can't wait to see our silhouette pics from my maternity shoot :)
The woman who did our maternity shoot said she used coconut oil and loved it! I am going to get some to try out. I just bought some Burt's Bees just bc I like the smell lol 

Amanda-I'm sorry you guys decided to split up, but hopefully you'll both be happier this way...yay for Hawaii though! lol
Do you have any cloth diapers or related items? We are starting our cloth diaper collection and it gets pretty expensive with two! lol I would gladly pay you for them :)

And I would love to meet up! I am the central point and I would have to lug two babies around :) However, I love to travel so I would go pretty much anywhere! DW and I have talked about going to CA before, so we would be ok with that. I don't know if I've been to any of the places everyone else lives on here...

Sandy is the closest to me, but next would be either Katrina or Waves/Morgan I think.

Sarah-We almost went to NC this summer for our impromptu beach trip! However, Orange Beach ended up being a closer drive...

Katrina-LOL Yeah, the Arch is not all it's cracked up to be...riding the weird little egg-shaped pod to the top...looking out high windows for a few seconds and heading back down. It's ok one time, but that's about it lol It's more fun to take pics of the arch and the surrounding park area, especially in the spring on a sunny day!

Babies are both kicking a lot today, so I guess Olivia was just resting the last 2 days.


----------



## Cowgirl07

It creaks and it freaked me out. :haha: 
Sandy where do you live?


----------



## HWPG

amanda, so sorry for you and OH, but it sounds like you've come to terms with it. i hope everything goes smoothly. and yes, i feel like the hungry caterpillar; perfect analogy.
my bff with twins just went to the hospital. she thinks it's nothing, but she's having cramps and backache and tightness across her belly, so her dr wanted her to go. i am on-call to pick up her 5 year old son if her husband cannot get to daycare on time. fx ladies; she's only 22 weeks, far too early....


----------



## frsttimemama

I live in Indiana.


----------



## RobertRedford

Julie, I _think _that i have a starter set of bumgenius all-in-ones or maybe it was the gdiapers? I will have to check. If I do, they're all yours, don't pay me :) . I can't remember if I actually got them or just considered it. I went gender neutral, so they may work for both O & G! I'm pulling for a CA meet up!!

Thanks, Mirolee! fingers and toes crossed for your friend. no babies at 22 weeks, they need to cook some more!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Mirolee I hope she's ok. 
Sandy I went to a cattle show in Indianapolis. I think it took us 8 hrs to get there with a trailer.


----------



## RobertRedford

Cowgirl07 said:


> Mirolee I hope she's ok.
> Sandy I went to a cattle show in Indianapolis. I think it took us 8 hrs to get there with a trailer.

I'll travel to meet you all in indianapolis! 

Ps. Katrina, I rarely drive my own trailer, but when i do, i have no problems. I can park it easily, back up like a pro, etc. I can even get it connected really easily (even in the rain and dark!) this past weekend i went to move my horse and ended up getting stuck in the drive through coffee lane at our local drive through, with the trailer. it was terrible. It took an hour to get it out and i held up the line forever. whoops. fail!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Lol I parked mine at a show once and some 40 year old dad backed into my grill guard. His daughter said hey dad even she can do it. He was not impressed but hey I was parked. It just takes longer to get through Chicago with a trailer.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

I'm so sorry i've been absent ladies! I've been making up time at work at haven't been able to get on at all. I've been able to read along but not comment.

Cassidy- Love the names!!

Amanda- I am so sorry that you guys are going separate ways, but I think it will all work out for you. You are an amazing woman!

I would so meet up, but I don't think i'm near ANYONE! LOL. I live in Maryland about an hour from Washington D.C. And like Waves I have always wanted to move to the Carolina's. I'm obsessed. We vacation in Myrtle every year.

I've been feeling a lot better these days. yay!


----------



## clynn11

Britt, your gender scan is creeping closer and closer!!! Yay for feeling better!!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

I know!!! 14 days tomorrow until the anatomy scan!! I feel like it will never be here. I am so flipping excited.


----------



## RobertRedford

https://www.sfgate.com/news/us/article/Judge-rules-Kan-sperm-donor-owes-child-support-5166189.php

I'm appauled!


----------



## clynn11

Wow. That's completely messed up that couple would take advantage of him wanting to help and turn it around and use the child against him!!! Ugh!!!! I guess some people are just so shady like that :( :(


----------



## Cowgirl07

Wow. That's nuts.


----------



## asmcsm

It looks like it's actually the state that's going after him, not the couple. From what I read it sounds like the couple received state aid to support the child so the state is going after him to pay what they've had to pay out to support the family plus future child support. It's kinda like how DH was ordered to pay child support by the state of NC because his ex was receiving Medicaid and food stamps. Weird though that a contract signing over his parental rights wasn't enough and that it wouldn't apply to at home insemination unless they had a licensed physician


----------



## frsttimemama

Wow, that's crazy.

Brit, glad you're feeling better! :) What do you think you're having? Have you done any of the old wive's tale type things?

Sonia, how are you doing? Have you found out what you're having yet??

Were any of your gut instincts accurate for gender? I'm feeling girl. I'm okay with that. I think it'd be easier to cope with, too. I'll take anything as long as baby is healthy. I was just curious if any of your feelings were accurate. Last time, I had a gut feeling I was having a boy, hubby thought girl and convinced me girl, and we were having a boy. Not only that, but we have everything for a boy and nothing for a girl. We figure little man will play tricks on us and we'll get a sister for him. ;) We always think of him when it storms. The night he was born, there were AWFUL thunderstorms, and it just POURED rain.. so we always think of him when it rains and storms. :) On that note, it's not quite 9 and I think I'm going to go to bed shortly. I'm lame! Lol.


----------



## jury3

RobertRedford said:


> Julie, I _think _that i have a starter set of bumgenius all-in-ones or maybe it was the gdiapers? I will have to check. If I do, they're all yours, don't pay me :) . I can't remember if I actually got them or just considered it. I went gender neutral, so they may work for both O & G! I'm pulling for a CA meet up!!

That would be amazing! At least let me pay you for shipping if you do have them...

That's horrible about that article! I agree with Ashlee, I don't think it's the moms going after him I think it's the state. That's what happened in that case before we started trying last year too. They filed for gov assistance and the state decided to go after the sperm donor.
That's why I encourage everyone in this situation to deal with a lawyer before they ever begin! It cost a lot of money, but at least we feel secure in our decisions. We technically had a doctor involved bc we discussed everything and got her approval before we started. We have a contract drawn up by a lawyer. We also are having our donor give up parental rights as soon as the babies are born and DW will adopt. So, if we ever need gov assistance, the babies will legally have two parents to go after already lol

Mirolee-I hope your friend is ok! Hopefully, if she's anything like me, she's just having braxton hicks...I've had some really uncomfortable days/moments where my belly gets so hard (sometimes like contractions, sometimes just hard for a long time) and my back gets tight. It usually calms down if I pee, drink water and lay down. 

Britt-Glad you are feeling better! Can't wait for your gender scan!


----------



## jury3

Sandy-I don't know if I actually had any major gender instincts or not...I guess I kind of did. We had that tarot card reading that predicted twin girls, but for some reason I really felt like it would be a boy and a girl. I don't know if I felt like that bc I just really wanted a boy and girl or if I actually had the instinct lol


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

I feel 100% that it's a girl and I really hope i'm not wrong! LOL I've convinced myself that it's a girl but here lately more and more people keep saying boy!


----------



## asmcsm

I keep saying that I think I willed myself to have a girl haha! I wasn't really sure about whether I had intuition or I just really really wanted a girl. But a ton of people were guessing boy for me.


----------



## clynn11

That was my bad!! I totally read the first paragraph or two and then got distracted at work and commented on it. Gonna have to go back and read it now. I still don't see how the eff the state can see that morally right?!?!?! So messed up! He signed over parental rights, that should be it, right??


----------



## clynn11

Sandy- my initial instinct was girl. Now i'm not really feeling a pull towards either gender. I've had two dreams about a boy (one u/s dream and one breastfeeding dream) and 2 dreams about a girl (one u/s dream and one breastfeeding dream) so i'm just CONFUSED. LOL.

Everyone in my family AND DH's fam is saying girl. We'll see soon!


----------



## HWPG

Most people are saying boy for me. I'd refer a girl, so it will prob be a boy.
My friend is ok, thank you for your thoughts. They thought maybe infection, but as soon as she laid down, most of the symptoms went away. So maybe stress or over doing it last night (she was moving some stuff around at home) or more hydration, but everything seems ok and they sent her home.


----------



## asmcsm

Cassidy it's a GIRL! Lol! I will be so shocked if baby Byrd is a boy. I've just had 100% girl feeling for you from the beginning


----------



## asmcsm

I've decided that I hope by cousin and sister are both having boys that way lux is the only baby girl around :haha:


----------



## HWPG

Yes, let's hope for that ash!


----------



## Ingodshand

I knew from the very beginning that my first was a girl and this one a boy. I even had a dream that Evan was a boy the night before our ultrasound and as soon as he popped up on the screen I just knew!

I really think the mom has an intuition and most everyone I know has been right with their gut guesses!


----------



## clynn11

Almost 13 weeks bump!! Close enough.. about 3.5 hours early :haha: Feeling like i'm gonna be MASSIVE.
 



Attached Files:







tumblr_mzvw1qDjuu1sq8t8xo1_500.jpg
File size: 24.5 KB
Views: 9









tumblr_mzvvrz7ACF1sq8t8xo1_500.jpg
File size: 25.4 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Cowgirl07

Cute Cassidy.


----------



## HWPG

Omg cass, so cute. I'll post a pic this weekend when I roll over - although I was measuring ahead at thirteen weeks this Tuesday. I'm amazed at how different all our bodies can look! My bump is already very high up under my ribs (yes, I know that's not really possible, but it's not shaped like a concentrated bump).


----------



## asmcsm

Cute Cassidy! 

Mirolee, my bump started up higher it seemed like too, it's finally starting to fill out underneath around my pubic bone. Seems like its grown a lot the last couple weeks. Sitting is so uncomfortable these days unless I'm wearing PJ pants


----------



## wavescrash

jury3 said:


> Waves-I completely hear you about your mom...my mom spends money on herself all the time but I feel like she isn't doing a lot for the babies right now. I think it surprises me more than anything. She had blankets made and is making us chevron boppy covers, so at least she's doing something.
> My grandparents however...they are the ones that didn't come to my wedding bc they don't support same sex marriage, super religious, blah blah. They have always struggled with money, but somehow have quite a bit right now. Went on a cruise over Christmas? Kind of strange for them. Anyway, my grandma sent a package of Gerber onsies from walmart (where she works) and matching socks. I was impressed she sent anything, but at the same time I'm kind of pissed she couldn't even buy a set for each baby. They just spend $400 on a new meat slicer, but could only afford to spend $15 on their first great grandchildren's gift? And the reason I wish she would have bought two is that they are pink and brown! Totally girl things! She told my mom that Grayson could wear them too...are you freaking kidding me?! I was pissed and just returned them and used the money for groceries lol I'm not a fan of pink and brown anyway or leopard print, but I'm not making Grayson wear a pink onsie either lol
> Yay for the std being approved! I'm still waiting for mine...


Hope your std gets approved soon!

I mean, my mom babysits Hannah, raised Autumn, has helped out over the years so _realistically_ I shouldn't complain but at the same time how do you not gift something at your grandchild's baby shower? Seriously... I'll take a pack of diapers and be happy with that lol. I guess I just care because she's such a nuisance 99.9999% of the time and likes to make this big show in public/on FB/to family about how much she cares and how much family means to her.

That's kinda funny about your grandparents with the onesies. I'd have returned it and used the money on something else too lol. I'm lucky in that sense - my grandma (mom's mom) has always gone above and beyond to help me since I was little. I'm her favorite grandchild (common knowledge in the family - she raised me a lot when I was younger) and she always feels compelled to help me out financially even if I refuse to let her. She just does it anyway. With Hannah she was constantly sending money/checks to help with bills or groceries or whatever. She bought our swing, pack & play, microwave/toaster (ours crapped out on us shortly after we got our apartment back then) and several other things. She just replaced 2 tires on our car after we got a flat. She always says "This is it... I can't afford to do anymore" and then sees something posted on FB or hears from someone if we need help with something and takes it upon herself to try and get it or fix it for us. With the tires, we were going to get a replacement but OH made a post on FB about driving in a snow storm, far away for work with a donut tire on the car so she called my mom freaking out and demanded we let her pay for 2 new tires and wouldn't take no for an answer. So I'm lucky in that sense but I feel so horrible about it because she's unemployed and unemployment is running out (or recently has) and she can't find work anywhere because of her age. So I'm beyond grateful for all her help. Just sucks its her so willing and not mine or OH's own parents, you know?

Oh well... can't complain because there are so many with much less and less caring relatives than me.

Pregnancy related - Sciatica came back with a vengeance tonight :/ Leah must have switched positions again or something :(


----------



## clynn11

What does OUR heartbeat register as on a doppler?? I always assumed the 120-130 bpm that was popping up was me.... but then i've been reading up on it and it says anything over 100 is really high??? My babes hb has registered 165-170bpm every time, but I always have a point where the doppler measures a hb that's around 120-130bpm so now i'm questioning myself and freaking out a little over the possibility of two lol.


----------



## wavescrash

Could be an echo of something else or blood flow through the placenta.


----------



## clynn11

Thank you! I figured it's probably the placenta or maybe the echo of my HB and babies HB combined lol!


----------



## jury3

clynn11 said:


> That was my bad!! I totally read the first paragraph or two and then got distracted at work and commented on it. Gonna have to go back and read it now. I still don't see how the eff the state can see that morally right?!?!?! So messed up! He signed over parental rights, that should be it, right??

The problem is that is sounds like they just did it with a contract they made up themselves. There was no legal process to it. So technically, nothing is recognized by law. Plus that whole line about a doctor supervising it or whatever. Just really sucks for that guy...
I agree with Waves about the doppler, they say it's common to pick up things besides the baby's hb. 

Mirolee-Tell your friend to seriously make sure she empties her bladder (suggested in my multiples class), drinks a glass of water and lays on her left side for a little bit. It sounds a lot like what happens to me. I actually woke up the other night with a pain going up the left side of my uterus and felt almost crampy. I peed, drank some water and went back to bed and was fine when I woke up an hour or so later. Carrying twins takes it's toll on the belly, that's for sure. My belly gets hard all the time and my back gets so tight! Tell her to make sure she takes breaks to sit down (I sit to blow dry my hair, peel an orange, things that don't take long lol) or lay down for a little bit...I'm glad she's ok!


----------



## goldstns

Sandy- I knew since day one I was having a girl.

my family friend sent Alia the cuties rocking chair. Its kid size and fits 2 kids and has a saying on it about rocking with your best friend. I'll have to take a picture...its cute.


----------



## clynn11

Thanks for the input ladies! Lots of other ladies have reassured me that's what the placenta flow usually registers at so i'm not stressing it lol.

Waves- I hope the sciatica goes away quickly :( :( :hugs:

Wanted to add a bare bump pic of me tonight. Excuse how haggard I look, just got home from a full shift at work lol. I feel soooo big.
 



Attached Files:







new 670.jpg
File size: 15.3 KB
Views: 12


----------



## wavescrash

Aww baby bump <3

Thanks!


----------



## frsttimemama

So cute Cassidy! I agree about it probably being like an echo or placental blood flow or something of that nature.

Glad things are okay for your friend, Mirolee! That's so scary!

Ash, hope the rest of your family has boys, too! :)

Thanks for all of your input on instinct/intuition! :) Seems like it's pretty well been right for most of you so far. My intuition (and the ring swing test and the Chinese gender chart done after I already had my gut feeling!) says girl for me, so we will see! Such scientific methods! Lol. I think it would be fun to buy one of those Intelligender things and see what it says and how it compares!

I am SO glad it is Friday. I'm SO ready to sleep in. I took Monday off, and I am still completely beat. I have no motivation to do anything. I need to go get ready for work, and I have so much to do at work, but.. I'd much rather lay on the couch! Haha. On another note, I can't believe I've already known I'm pregnant for almost 2 weeks. 5 weeks down, 32-34 more to go!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Wow sandy! Time is flying! I am so excited and happy for you!

and Cassidy- your bump pic is adorable!


----------



## Ingodshand

So cute Cassidy!!!

Ashlee- My doppler always registered a heartbeat that was about 125. I just figured it was mine!

Sandy- Time is flying!! Your ultrasound will be here before you know it!

Julie- Have you thought to get a maternity band? I hear it can help support the uterus and cut down on the BH.


----------



## Ingodshand

OMG, I almost forgot.... So at our last ultrasound the technician said that Evan's head was really low in my pelvis which makes sense since he loves to bump my cervix! I must have remembered that in my dreams last night because I had a dream that he somehow came out of my stomach (so weird!) and I got to see his face!! He looked like a little mini-me of my husband. 

Can not wait to meet him!! 

Plus, I am on my second day of Prilosec and I feel like a new woman!!! No heartburn and even the fullness feeling has subsided.


----------



## asmcsm

Lol sandy, my uncles wife took one of those intelligender tests and it said boy, they're due with a girl on Feb 8th


----------



## jury3

Sarah-I have this maternity belt, but I think I might need something more supportive. It's annoying to wear around the house though bc I'm up and down so much, it's not comfortable when sitting. Even when wearing it my stomach gets hard though.
https://www.motherhood.com/Product.asp?Product_Id=976100113&MasterCategory_Id=MC32

That's funny about your dream lol Besides an alien face, my babies haven't had faces in my dreams!

Cassidy-Your bump is so cute! At that point my entire belly would get hard from bloating, especially at night. I remember thinking it felt so huge!

Sandy-I threw a gender reveal for my friends. They were convinced it was a boy, hadn't picked out a girl name yet. We did a bunch of old wives tales at the party and it was tied for boy/girl. It ended up being a girl lol


----------



## frsttimemama

I have been thinking, and I have am wondering if just a prenatal vitamin is enough since I have was full term pregnant 6 months ago. I will definitely be asking about that!


----------



## wavescrash

Add folic acid & iron... maybe B6.


----------



## HWPG

i had a dream about my baby last night, but by the time my brain realized it was my baby, it had morphed into my niece, so i still dont "know" what i'm having! ha!
we're going to a friends house for pizza tonight; is it polite to order a whole pizza for one's-self? ;)


----------



## morganwhite7

LOL Mirolee I had an entire Donato's personal cheese last night.. No shame here! :)

And Sandy I'd add DHA.. my prenatal didn't have any and I didn't find out til last month :x It's good for brain/eye development and is supposed to help with increasing birth weight. DHA and folic acid are for sure great baby brain builders.


----------



## frsttimemama

Thanks! I will look into those things.


----------



## morganwhite7

I take these and they're great.. compared to my poop-smelling prenatal :blush:

https://www.drugstore.com/lil-critters-omega-3-dha-gummy-fish/qxp181134


----------



## HWPG

i dont know how some of you girls are still breathing..... i just ate lunch and i'm pretty sure it by-passed my belly and went into my air space. i need a recliner.


----------



## wavescrash

I'm wondering if Leah decided to engage while I slept last night. I know she can still pop in and out with 7-ish weeks left to go but I feel so much more pain down low - mostly in my left leg where it meets my pelvis/lady parts. My bump looks a little different than the other day as well. I feel part of her a bit above my belly button and then off to one side down by my hip and it feels a lot more firm down low & up front (where she'd be engaged near...) And something is most definitely gently annoying my cervix right now lol.

I wish I could just see in there to check out her positioning whenever I wanted lol. I hate not knowing exactly what's going on in there, even if it doesn't mean anything lol.

Left was Wednesday, right is this morning.
 



Attached Files:







tumblr_mzx5pbtckT1qzzo2fo1_500.jpg
File size: 59.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## morganwhite7

I feel like I can't breathe either.. like I need to stick my chest out so that there's more room under my ribs.. short of breath and extra full feeling, too.

Just you wait til things progress ;)

Waves- Oh my she has grown, that bump looks BIG now! I always wonder what the heck is poking out of me.. I know when it's head/bum and I've read the way to tell the difference is if you poke it and it MOVES the whole baby, it's bum. If not, head. The weird elbows and feet have me stumped though. Esp when I feel her ALL across my belly, like kick on the right and her head rebounding off the left... soooo crazy.


----------



## frsttimemama

I used to poke little guy in the feet and bum and he would move and kick me. He was head down like the whole time! It was our little game :)

Amanda, it looks so much lower and fuller!


----------



## HWPG

you gals know how you were talking about hte shape of you uterus? well if you look in my photo you can see mine is tilted forward at the top.... so even though i was completely laying on my back and even inverted, it wouldnt go flat/the baby wouldnt lay flat enough for the measurement. i also have a theory (in my brain, although it's far too early to be real) that i will carry high and why i cant breathe ;) i will post pics on sunday but you'll see - my whole belly is becoming a hemisphere, it's not cute like cass's and focused in one spot! morgan, you said you have to push your chest out - i feel like i need to use an exercise ball and roll backwards on it so i can allow my stomach to stretch out and my lungs expand. 
omg, put me in the corner for whining. shame on me!


----------



## frsttimemama

They told me I had a tilted uterus last time. I didn't think much of it. Maybe thats why I carried so high?


----------



## HWPG

i truly have no idea - i'm just making excuses for myself!


----------



## morganwhite7

I have an anteverted uterus... Mirolee ask the doc if you do, if def makes you pop sooner! Can't wait to see pics :)


----------



## frsttimemama

I did carry pretty high tge whole time. I'll look for a pic later


----------



## wavescrash

I have a retroverted uterus. Fun facts lol.


----------



## RobertRedford

holy cow Amanda, Someone had a growth spurt! Your bump is so different in just a few days!

I have a retroverted uterus, too. MY OB said that it will sometimes go back to normal after child birth.


----------



## wavescrash

Hahah right? Shes sitting lower again just a few hours later though.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 39.6 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Cowgirl07

She is just changing all the time Amanda!


----------



## wavescrash

Lol yeah she's all over the place


----------



## clynn11

Oh wow amanda that last pic is crazy how much shes dropped!! Shes gonna be here sooner than you know it!! Eeek


----------



## wavescrash

LOL don't say that. I'm nowhere near ready. Literally... not ready whatsoever lol.


----------



## frsttimemama

So crazy Amanda!! Sooo different!

Hubby wanted to go to dinner and shopping. Love him! Although I am ready for bed. Lol. I need new jeans..


----------



## frsttimemama

And that was a bust. Ugh. I hate shopping sometimes. I used to LOVE Vanity for jeans.. and now I hate them. I think they have changed the cut or something. My favorite pair ever were called "boyfriend cut" and they were SO comfy and cute. :( I'll just keep looking and try to survive til I need maternity jeans.. haha!


----------



## TTCaWee1

Hi ladies! I've been mia bc I've been working like crazy. 30 hours of OT!! I am beat. My check will be amazing though lol. I think I read through the 20 pages I missed but I am quite sure I can't respond to everyone. Big topics I saw...
Mirolee - beautiful bub!!!!! 

Amanda - I'm sorry that y'all are splitting up And hopefully it is the right decision for you both. 

Please let me know if I missed any other big news!!!

Hope everyone is doing well!!


----------



## morganwhite7

Hey Rachel!! Omg almost 30 weeks!

AFM- oh my goodness I love Krispy Kremes and milk! 

Comparison to 25 weeks :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 41.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## brunettebimbo

Looks like I'm joining you girls!
Happy frigging new year!!

I'm pregnant. I feel sick. I'm terrified! 

https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh70/kjordanj/Snapbucket/E9FC8E2F-10AA-4D6A-9C83-6CB1BD7D7A8F_zpskkwosnid.jpg


----------



## asmcsm

:wohoo::happydance:


----------



## clynn11

Sooo happy for you hun!! <3 <3 <3 :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## brunettebimbo

Thank you. :)


----------



## Cowgirl07

Congrats Bb.


----------



## Disneybaby26

Omg so much to catch up on girls!! I apologize for being MIA, looong week at work, lots of OT! Mamas tired!!

BB!! Congrats mama!! Try an stay calm, that's a beautiful FRER!

I'm at my GD test right now, about 15 minutes to go until my draw and my eyes just wanna close. Drink wasn't bad! Definitely a bacon egg and cheese reward after this though!! Blah!!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Good Luck!!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Kara good luck I think a bacon egg and cheese is definitely deserved.


----------



## frsttimemama

Yay BB!! Congrats! I can see that one for sure! :) That's how mine looked at 10-11 DPO. So hard to stay calm, but everything's gonna be okay! :)

Rachel, glad you're doing well. OT is tough when you're pregnant!

Kara, I hear ya on the OT being tiring. I had Monday off and still worked more than my 40. I was beat! Definitely thinking that bacon egg and cheese is well deserved. That stuff was nasty. I failed the first one and only just barely passed the second. She told me I was borderline gestational diabetic. Hopefully I only have to do it once this time!

I'm just sitting here, drinking my coffee, being thankful that I can tolerate coffee this time and wondering where I'm going to get the energy to clean this house and do this laundry. Ha. I don't think we have anything terribly exciting planned today.. we have snow that's blowing and drifting with more on the way tomorrow. I'm over winter! Only 20 days til I'm sitting on the beach, sipping a mock-tail cuz this baby says no to booze! ;)


----------



## brunettebimbo

I feel surprisingly quite relaxed. Stressing isn't going to do either of us any good. 

I've been so hungry all week, I thought it was coz AF was due but obviously not! I just can't fill up. I ate a massive roast dinner on Sunday and literally 5 minutes later my belly was growling. Today is the same. I'm living off pasta with cheese. Can not get enough. I've had a big bowl, a banana and crackers and my belly is growling! What do you all eat to fill up? Stay full?

Just been and bought some Pregnacare and started them.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Sandy I wish I could go to the beach.


----------



## frsttimemama

I've been starving the last week or two, too, BB. I try to eat fruits and veggies, cheese and crackers, lots of water, etc. 

Katrina, we are going on a vacation. We haven't been on vacation in a few years. We told each other after we lost our little guy that we deserved it and we were going.. so we are! We originally were going to go to Gatlinburg, but after the first blizzard, hubby decided to just go to Florida, so that's the new plan. We are SOOOO ready to get out of this nasty, nasty weather. We like to go up to Lake Michigan in the summer though. That's always nice for a close beach trip.. only a couple hours away. I'm so done with winter in general. I can't wait to have my garden! I didn't last year because I was pregnant.. this year I am anyway. I'm just not goin to plant beans and peas; I'll just buy them at the farmer's market. I think I'm going to do radishes, onions, zucchini, summer squash, tomatoes, cabbage, broccoli, watermelon, and pumpkins. Soooo excited!


----------



## Cowgirl07

My sister lived right on lake Michigan when she was in college so pretty. But this time of year I think Florida is best.


----------



## brunettebimbo

That sounds lovely Sandy :) I've worked out I will be 17 weeks pregnant when we go to Center Parcs. :)

I've been to Asda this morning and stocked up on bananas (about the only fruit I eat), yogurts, sugar free juice, decaf tea, Pregnacare and plain biscuits for if nausea kicks in. I've got loads of veg etc in.


----------



## frsttimemama

Sounds great BB!!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Sandy what part of lake Michigan do you go too?
Bb sounds good.


----------



## wavescrash

Congrats BB :) Welcome to the dark side lol. 

Speaking of... I had a horrible nights sleep thanks to third trimester ailments, OB's super loud alarm for work and hannahs monitor not working. Oh is at work and mentioned visiting his brother afterward. Then tonight he's taking autumn to a father/daughter dance for Girl Scouts which means it's just me and Hannah today which means waiting until 1pm for nap time and praying I don't fall asleep on the couch before then. I'm desperately hoping he comes home instead of visiting his rother but he hasn't seen him in awhile so I don't wanna say anything. His brother makes no attempts to come visit him or ever help him with anything while oh would jump through hoops for him so I find myself annoyed when he mentions hanging out over there lol.

Ugh I need sleep :( these last few weeks are dragging by, they're so boring. All my pregnant friends are delivering left and right and while I know Leah needs a lot longer to cook and I'm nowhere near ready, I wish she would just get here already lol. Baby shower is a week from today so I guess there's that.


----------



## frsttimemama

Ugh that's tough Amanda!! I remember not sleeping. I can't imagine how difficult it must be with 2 other children on top of that. I just had to take care of the house, hubby, and our dog. Haha! I hope nap time comes soon (and maybe a little early!?)

Katrina, we go up to Lake Michigan around Michigan City or Chesterton at Indiana Dunes State Park. That's a great place to camp, by the way! Love it!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Ah the other side. :haha: but it's probably only 5 hrs from me.


----------



## frsttimemama

BB, (and the rest of you ladies!), I just found this link about "Pregnancy Super Foods" while I was Pinteresting so I thought I'd share. I'm on board for all of it except edemame. Ew. I hate the texture. Hah.

https://www.whattoexpect.com/pregnancy/eating-well/week-11/big-nutrition-small-packages.aspx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Can the girls who use Pinterest explain how I make a board private on my phone please?


----------



## asmcsm

I don't think you can make an already existing board private but when you go to the add board button, it should give to the option to make it secret


----------



## brunettebimbo

Think I've done it. That bottom board is now secret isn't it?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## asmcsm

Yep it is :)


----------



## brunettebimbo

Thanks :)

Just incase I see anything pregnancy/baby related!


----------



## brunettebimbo

How do you pronounce Lux Hun?


----------



## asmcsm

Lol you're the second person to ask me that, it's pronounced like "lucks"


----------



## frsttimemama

Ash, such an original name! I love it! :)


----------



## asmcsm

Thanks sandy :) I love it too


----------



## brunettebimbo

Anyone heard from Morgan today?


----------



## asmcsm

My newest project for Lux's room. Painting little owl pictures that match her bedding and going to put them in a window pane frame :) so far only drawn them out, still need to paint them as well as the frame
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 14 KB
Views: 8


----------



## frsttimemama

So cute!! Can't wait to do some decorating in our little one's room! You are so talented to draw those by hand!


----------



## clynn11

SUPER cute Ash!!! I can't wait for these next 4 weeks to pass so I can start planning the nursery and decorating!!!!


----------



## Disneybaby26

Omg Ashlee- those are adorable!! You're talented!! I just laughed out Loud at the thought of me trying to draw something for the babies room! I'm pretty sure people would think we let Makayla draw it!!

Watching things fly off our baby registry is SO much more fun than the wedding registry!! Super cute stuff for our little babe is so exiting!! :)


----------



## frsttimemama

Me too, Kara!! I'm semi-crafty, but I can't draw or paint.. unless I just have to color or paint it in.


----------



## jury3

Congrats BB!

Ashlee-The owls are super cute!

We went to a Mama To Be Tea today and got 2 free bum genius all in one newborn cloth diapers! So exciting bc they are the first cloth diapers we have lol Also did their cloth 101 class, so we are both up to speed on everything. We are both excited and feeling confident about them. I think we are even convincing MIL lol She's been very against them and skeptical this whole time, but we showed her the ones we got today and she seemed a little more open. I told her I would take her to the Cotton Babies store and show her the different options so she could learn more. 
We also got tons of used clothes from friends and MIL that I am going to go through this week. I feel like Olivia will have so many clothes and Grayson won't have any! lol All of our friends have girls!
Also had ordered an outfit for each baby from Babies R Us. Got it in the mail yesterday and they sent us the completely wrong thing. We got these sets front their new line. When I called to tell them, they reshipped what we ordered and told us to keep the others to say sorry! I was so excited! lol They are 4 pieces (hat, 2 onsies and footed pants) for $26 each! I will gladly take $52 worth of baby clothes for free lol


----------



## Disneybaby26

The awesome, Julie! Some good customer service right there!! Yay for a start to your diaper collection too! The cloth route is definitely going to save you a TON with two little bums to cover!!


----------



## wavescrash

Julie - So exciting. Glad MIL is getting on board with cloth :) Free (new!) outfits are always nice!!!

AFM - Mega stressing about money & this stupid baby shower. Again. I wish I could just cancel the damn thing.


----------



## frsttimemama

Yay for the free baby clothes Julie!! :) And the cloth diaper thing sounds interesting.. I'm not really informed on it. I think it would be easier to do if I were going to be a stay at home mama, but since I'm going back to work it isn't really do-able for us to say the least. 

Sorry you're so stressed, Amanda! :(


----------



## Cowgirl07

That's awesome julie
Afm updates on the other page and my journal. Temp dropped and I felt pitiful this morning, but I'm better now.


----------



## Disneybaby26

Hugs Katrina- try and keep you're head up! If you need a little help getting there or not you're going to be an awesome mommy someday. Honestly, when I see your pics on Facebook and stuff I always thinks "she is SO going to be a great mom". I'm so sorry you're feeling down, but you're not out until the witch shows! And if she does, I think you have a great plan going forward. Thinking of you!!


----------



## brunettebimbo

So the freak out has begun. This mornings test is barely visible and my boobs don't really hurt. I am terrified. I can't lose this one too :cry:

https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh70/kjordanj/Snapbucket/473B2DD3-E7B3-4E42-81E6-496DE3625044_zpsmiwmmtat.jpg


----------



## clynn11

Oh hun I so hope that is not the case. But remember that test you could barely see anything on it and it dried suuuuper dark??? Maybe these aren't the best for showing progression. Keeping absolutely everything crossed for you.


----------



## Kiamaria83

Hi girls. Hope you're all ok. Not been on for a day and there is loads to catch up . Ill go back and read what ive missed today.

Love the owls ash and lux is a great name. I love american names. Makes our English names very boring !

We're off on our holiday tomorrow so wont be on for a week. I am not taking any preg tests with me I'm going to just try and relax.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Hope you have a lovely time :)


----------



## frsttimemama

BB, you got the best line on the FRER, with the exception of the one you found in the trash, so I think it's hard to compare the FRER line to the line on the brand that you have compared to the one you had in the trash.. like comparing apples, oranges, and pineapples, if ya know what I mean?? Plus, it's really early, so even as it's doubling, it's not doubling to big numbers yet.. like my 10 dpo HCG level was 12.07 then on 12 dpo it was 31.96.. but even the 31.96 isn't going to make super dark lines. I used FRER to see progression, but I did use a couple of cheapies in there too, just to see, and they didn't show anything until almost a week after my first positive FRER. I know it's SO hard to stay calm and relax, but that's all you can do at this point. Praying for you!

Hope you a SUPER time on holiday! I'm so excited for ours in just 19 DAYS!! Enjoy it. :) Where are you going??

I've been SO hungry lately. It's awful. I'm trying to watch the weight gain, which is tough for me anyway because I swell. I used to take Lasix before I got pregnant with my son, and I had to stop taking it because diuretics can reduce bloodflow to baby, and I didn't start again after I had him except for 30 days so that I wasn't taking it when I got pregnant again.. so I REALLY swell as I get further along in pregnancy, but I swell all the time in my feet and legs anyway so that adds pounds.. and I'm already 10 pounds over what I was when I get pregnant with my son thank you to the holidays. Ugh. I had lost all of my baby weight and gradually added that about 10 pounds back on. So I made my New Year's resolution to get it off and got pregnant instead. No complaints there! I plan to start walking when it gets nicer out, and I've considered some light weights for my arms.. do you think that's acceptable? Nothing strenuous or anything, just need to do something. I gained 40 pounds with my son -- I can't do that again, even though it came right off. Gotta try to keep it around 20. With already high blood pressure that's well controlled by medication, pre-eclampsia is a real worry for us.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Thank you Sandy. That is why I love this site. You girls all talk sense!

I'm with you on the hunger front! I've tried to snack on fruit and yogurt!


----------



## frsttimemama

I'm really wanting my MIL's biscuits and gravy, but I'm going to settle for an egg sandwich I think. She's making porkchops and mashed potatoes and gravy for me for supper tonight before she goes back to Florida Tuesday so I really shouldn't splurge all day long.. lol.


----------



## brunettebimbo

What's biscuits and gravy?

I've had toast with mincemeat and banana for breakfast, a big bowl of pasta and cheese for dinner and then off to MIL for tea. I really need to get more fruit and veg in! I'm loving carbs :lol:


----------



## frsttimemama

Biscuits and gravy is literally a biscuit which I don't know how to explain because your biscuits are like cookies/crackers, right? Here, biscuits are .. like a bread product. I don't know how to explain it. And then the gravy is generally like sausage browned and made into a gravy, generally white. It's carbs, carbs, and more carbs. Ha.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

BB- So happy for you! I'm sure all is well! It's just really early!!

and Sandy - Biscuits and gravy sounds amazing!


----------



## brunettebimbo

I've just had a look. It kind of sounds like a scone. Not something I would like I don't think! :lol:


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

BB- A scone is sweet... like a dessert and kind of hard. A biscuit is soft and flaky and something you'd put butter on. It's not sweet at all. It's like a dinner roll almost.


----------



## brunettebimbo

I meant a savoury scone. :lol:


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Oh! I've never had a savory scone! LOL. I'm sorry!


----------



## frsttimemama

Thanks Britt! I was struggling to explain. Lol.

BB, I only like my MIL's and what the kitchen at work makes. Otherwise, I don't care for them at all.


----------



## HWPG

oh my gosh. i cant eat anything, yet i'm so hungry. it's like every time i eat, my stomach hurts. sigh. i need to find new habits, and break old ones - ones where i think i can have normal portion sizes, but in reality i need to eat less, more frequently. and i didnt sleep well last night due to coughing, so i'm just a ball of complaints :) also, check out my journal for 13 week photo and an artist rendering of how normal people look (like cassidy) versus me ;)


----------



## HWPG

haha, i'm being pathetic on the couch, waiting for OH to get home so we can go for a walk. that being said, i'm watching a special about snakes - and getting anxiety about the snake handlers! they are catching the snakes with sticks and holding them. nothankyou-you'vegottobekiddingme!!!!


----------



## clynn11

My MS is getting WORSE. Ugh. Whyyyyy make it stop. I thought it was supposed to get better during second tri. I seem to be feeling nauseous more and more and puking much more often. Boo!!! It's all worth it, but still ;) lol


----------



## asmcsm

clynn11 said:


> My MS is getting WORSE. Ugh. Whyyyyy make it stop. I thought it was supposed to get better during second tri. I seem to be feeling nauseous more and more and puking much more often. Boo!!! It's all worth it, but still ;) lol

Cassidy seriously call Sally tomorrow and tell her you're having trouble keeping food down and she'll prescribe you zofran. It will be free with medi-cal. I tried doing without it when mine was the worst and was miserable.


----------



## jury3

Sandy-I'm a little worried about how much work it will be keeping up with the laundry of cloth diapers when I go back to work, but there are lots of parents who do it so I'm sure it'll be fine. Really the laundry is the only thing that's much different from disposables...besides money of course! lol Just to give you an idea:
I figured up 10 diapers a day per baby for 2 years and it came out to right under $3000 (for twins). That didn't include wipes or anything, just diapers. I used a price of a cheap pack, 200 for $40. 
Then I figured everything up for cloth diapers for the twins. I used the most expensive brand, 24 diapers per baby (that's washing every other day to every 3 days), cloth wipes, $5 extra a month for water/electric, laundry detergent, diaper pail, pail liners, etc. Came out to $1450. 
Totally worth it to me to save that money. Plus we've already had some stuff given to us for free and I've found deals online, so we'll be saving even more money. We will be doing laundry every couple of days anyway with all the baby clothes and such, so it won't be that big of a deal for us anyway. If you're interested I highly recommend talking to cloth diapering parents or attending a class. It's not for everyone, but I know people who absolutely love it. 

bb-I'm so sorry you don't know what biscuits and gravy are...they are probably my favorite breakfast food! Besides maybe bagels and lox...Here's a pic to give you an idea.
https://4.bp.blogspot.com/_7DIav3PovY0/TTEMgjae3kI/AAAAAAAAB0k/f9jI6a5fZc8/s1600/IMG_0965.JPG


----------



## clynn11

I REALLY want to go with cloth diapers. But DH is NOT keen on the idea. Do you guys have links to any really informative websites about how easy it really is?? I know it would save us a ton of money, plus I feel guilty filling up a landfill with more diapers. 

I LOVE biscuits and gravy too. Mmmmm my dad makes the best. YUM. I want some now :(


----------



## Cowgirl07

Yum biscuits and gravy.


----------



## wavescrash

Very random but I have a friend that lives down in San Antonio, TX that was (half-jokingly) telling me that we should move down there. Her boyfriend moved there recently from Baltimore and said it's much cheaper there. Jobs are plentiful - he recently got a job as a welder where it's $10/hr for training and then jumps up in pay once you're done with training. Also mentioned having friends that work at all the oil companies or whatever down there.

Just for curiosity sake I looked at apartments on rent.com and found so many that are RIDICULOUSLY nice and more spacious than ours for not much more per month. And I already know I'd love the weather.

It's a total long shot and not something we can afford right now but let me tell you how tempting it is lol. Anyone ever been there? Know what it's like?


----------



## clynn11

I've never been there but there was a point when we were thinking of moving to Texas. Kevin's cousin works down there at a slaughterhouse and makes TONS of many. I told DH that was ridiculous to think he could ever work at a slaughterhouse, he'd bring home every damn animal! We'd have a zoo!!! Lol.


----------



## Cowgirl07

I love Texas Amanda Dh and I are joking on moving there eventually. I liked San Antonio granted I only went there for stock show but it seemed like a nice city and people seemed friendly. I don't know which neighborhoods are nice etc. But if you talk to your friend I'm sure you'll find something. I say go for it.


----------



## wavescrash

The biggest issue with Ohio is that there are NO jobs. My friend's husband is in a similar position as OH. He (her husband) even has a leg up because he has lots of experience in the steel factories but can't find work or long-term employment. They're contemplating moving out of state too.

I know that won't automatically solve all of our problems but OH can only look for work so much before there's no more REAL work to get, you know? Anyone can get a job as a server but it won't raise 3 kids or pay all the bills & he's had absolutely no luck finding a decent job. We were discussing moving to North Carolina but I have a feeling TX would have many more job opportunities.


----------



## wavescrash

Cowgirl07 said:


> I love Texas Amanda Dh and I are joking on moving there eventually. I liked San Antonio granted I only went there for stock show but it seemed like a nice city and people seemed friendly. I don't know which neighborhoods are nice etc. But if you talk to your friend I'm sure you'll find something. I say go for it.

I've never been to any part of TX so I'm totally unfamiliar with it all lol. It'll be some time I imagine before we could actually do it which sucks because I'm impatient. I'd like to go when our lease is up here (in December) lol. But it really is tempting.


----------



## Cowgirl07

I would think Texas would be better and have lower cost of living. Just looked it up its got one of the lowest in the country.


----------



## wavescrash

Well I'm sold! LOL. Ohio/Cleveland or whatever is ranked like #3 for the highest unemployment rates. I just constantly feel like we're drowning with no way back to the top and I don't want to just keep struggling to get by or live paycheck to paycheck which is all we ever do.

I'd love to live somewhere with a lower cost of living, better employment opportunities and better weather (given that we're in the midst of the million arctic blast/TONS OF SNOW this winter.)


----------



## Kiamaria83

Hi girls. 

Sandy we're off to centreparcs in the lake district. Not sure if you guys will have heard of it though. Its great for kids.

Bb hipe youre doing ok. Have you peed on anymore sticks ?

Cass sorry you're ill. Its rubbish isnt it. I had it from 8 weeks all the way through. Try dry crackes . Also ginger beer helps.

Julie how amazing you are planning on the reusable nappies. I looked into it but with 3 dogs and a baby I just couldn't do it. Its soooo much better for the environment . 

Mirolee I feel for you. Can you try just eating little and often ? Try gaviscon. That helps a lot. 

I loooove biscuits and gravy. I lived off them last time I was in usa. I love your pancakes and bacon too. Food here is rubbish compared to yours. 

Well im off to bed soon . Ill have loads to catch up on when I'm back as not taking a laptop or phone with me. Eeek how will I cope ! Also I have a nipping feeling like I got when preg with my son but surely its too early to feel anything if I was preg ? I only ovulated roughly 3 days or so ago.


----------



## Kiamaria83

wavescrash said:


> Well I'm sold! LOL. Ohio/Cleveland or whatever is ranked like #3 for the highest unemployment rates. I just constantly feel like we're drowning with no way back to the top and I don't want to just keep struggling to get by or live paycheck to paycheck which is all we ever do.
> 
> I'd love to live somewhere with a lower cost of living, better employment opportunities and better weather (given that we're in the midst of the million arctic blast/TONS OF SNOW this winter.)

I vote move. A change is always good and if its what you want then why not


----------



## wavescrash

Kiamaria83 said:


> wavescrash said:
> 
> 
> Well I'm sold! LOL. Ohio/Cleveland or whatever is ranked like #3 for the highest unemployment rates. I just constantly feel like we're drowning with no way back to the top and I don't want to just keep struggling to get by or live paycheck to paycheck which is all we ever do.
> 
> I'd love to live somewhere with a lower cost of living, better employment opportunities and better weather (given that we're in the midst of the million arctic blast/TONS OF SNOW this winter.)
> 
> I vote move. A change is always good and if its what you want then why notClick to expand...

Thanks :)

I'm totally up for it. I've lived in 4 different states and am always up for a new adventure. I just feel like this is a bigger move than any of my previous ones so it's going to take much longer to accomplish. We'll see. Still lots to talk about and decide :)


----------



## jury3

Cassidy-Do you guys have a cotton babies nearby? I highly recommend the cloth diapering 101. It gives you the low down on each type of diaper. Ryann was very skeptical about it at first. I took her to the cotton babies store and after just talking to an associate she felt better about it. After the cloth diapering 101 yesterday she was feeling even better about it. There are so many options to make it convenient to fit each family. They have old school type diapers (the cheapest) to all in ones to disposable inserts. I've watched videos on youtube where they managed to only spend $100-$150 and got all they needed.


----------



## Kiamaria83

wavescrash said:


> Kiamaria83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wavescrash said:
> 
> 
> Well I'm sold! LOL. Ohio/Cleveland or whatever is ranked like #3 for the highest unemployment rates. I just constantly feel like we're drowning with no way back to the top and I don't want to just keep struggling to get by or live paycheck to paycheck which is all we ever do.
> 
> I'd love to live somewhere with a lower cost of living, better employment opportunities and better weather (given that we're in the midst of the million arctic blast/TONS OF SNOW this winter.)
> 
> I vote move. A change is always good and if its what you want then why not Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks :)
> 
> I'm totally up for it. I've lived in 4 different states and am always up for a new adventure. I just feel like this is a bigger move than any of my previous ones so it's going to take much longer to accomplish. We'll see. Still lots to talk about and decide :)Click to expand...

I always think if its what you truly want then go ahead with it. No point having regrets. It could be the best decision you make. Especially if there are good jobs. A family road trip is a fab adventure


----------



## jury3

Waves-I'm always up for a change! How will that work with Autumn? Will you be able to take her with?


----------



## wavescrash

jury3 said:


> Waves-I'm always up for a change! How will that work with Autumn? Will you be able to take her with?

It could go one of two ways (well 3 I guess...)

-I could regain custody & bring her with (unlikely my parents would consent to this easily.)
-She could stay here for now until we get settled and come down some point down the line.
-She could stay with my mom until she's 18.

At this point, for a ridiculously long list of reasons, it's up to her what she wants to do. In all honesty, if given the choice I'm almost certain she'd choose to stay here with my parents. The current plan is for her to live with us during the summers and my parents during the school year. Realistically if we moved out of state, she could still do that.


----------



## Kiamaria83

Does your eldest live with your parents amanda ? I grew up with my nan.
Sorry you dont have to answer if its private .


----------



## wavescrash

Kiamaria83 said:


> Does your eldest live with your parents amanda ? I grew up with my nan.
> Sorry you dont have to answer if its private .

No worries, I've shared the story here and there. She's 8 years old and has lived with my parents (in their custody) since she was about 9 months old or so. I was 19 when I had her and ridiculously selfish/immature and my parents threatened to take me to court to get custody when I moved to Florida (she was supposed to come with me) at 20 years old because I accidentally got pregnant again (had a miscarriage.) Didn't want a court battle so I signed over my rights and she's stayed with them since.

Last year she came to live with us after the school year & would have started at a new school with us. If things went well I would have regained custody but longer story short, we had to move back in with my parents and she wanted to stay there when we moved into our new/current apartment last month. So for now the plan is she'll be with them during the school year (she doesn't want to leave her friends) and with us in the summer. She's been with my parents 8 years and it seems more & more (as time goes on) that she just prefers staying with them on a permanent basis.


----------



## Kiamaria83

That must have been a hard decision for you to make. My story is in my journal if you want to read. Its a bit similar to yours..
I guess its hard for her if shes been at your parents that long and girls never want to leave their mates. I They are more kike 16 year olds at 8 these days. Its nice that you get to have her over the summer.


----------



## Disneybaby26

So excited to see our babe in the morning! Scan at 8:30am to check on the placental lakes. I'm going to shamelessly beg for a peek at the 3D! :)


----------



## Cowgirl07

Yay Kara


----------



## frsttimemama

Amanda, that sounds exciting! If you want to, then go for it!!

Julie, wow wow wow! That's incredible!! We have a LOT of diapers already stocked up from last time, and my mom is already buying them again.. so that will be good for us at least. My hubby says no way to cloth diapers, and I don't think that's a battle I'm going to win!

Kia, sounds super fun. Enjoy!!

Kara, yayyy!! No shame in trying! :) Ours always turned it to 3 & 4d setting which was super, but our little guy was not able to be seen well between his position and the anterior placenta, we just didn't ever get a real clear visual on him. I'm excited for this one to see if we can see more/better. Especially since we know what we are looking at after 21 ultrasounds the last time!

Cassidy, sorry you're feeling lousy. Hope it subsides soon!!


----------



## frsttimemama

It's my turn to talk about feeling lousy for a moment.. I had to puke after breakfast (just toast because my belly was unhappy!) and twice after dinner. Ew. Hope it's just a fluke thing and this does NOT continue. Just saying. Now I'm going to go sleep on the couch with the dog while hubby watches TV then I'm going to bed.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Awww, Sandy! I am so sorry you are feeling sick. If anything it assures you the bean is settling in quite nice!


----------



## HWPG

I had soup for lunch and feel much better :)


----------



## clynn11

Sandy- BOO! I hope MS isn't gonna get you too! Hope you feel better!

Mirolee- yaaay glad you feel better :hugs:


----------



## Disneybaby26

28 weeks down- 12 to go!! :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17.6 KB
Views: 13


----------



## clynn11

Happy 28 weeks Kara!!! Your bump is too cute!!


----------



## clynn11

Eeep I love looking at the front page and seeing Britt next to get a gender u/s and then my name!!! Ahhh I can't wait until a little name is written next to mine in pink or blue :cloud9:

Mirolee- are you finding out gender?? If so, do you know when your anatomy scan is??


----------



## Disneybaby26

Soooo exciting Cass!! It will be here before you know it!! :)


----------



## asmcsm

Kara yay for scan tomorrow! Your bump is so cute!

Sandy, ugh I hope that you aren't plagued by ms. FX if you do have it that its gone by week 12 like everyone says it "should be".

Cassidy I can't friggin wait till my V Day and your scan day! Going to be an awesome week!!!

Lol so DH and I were DTD earlier and I said " ow" and he was like "oh no, I don't want to hurt the baby! Or you!" I responded with " the baby's fine, I know my boobs are huge and you want to grab them but please just be careful" lmao. I had to explain to him that baby is pretty well cushioned in there and she'll be fine and he won't crush her or anything lol


----------



## brunettebimbo

So I've done my last FRER today and the line is barely visible at all. FMU. I'm going to book an appointment with my Doctor as soon as it opens and beg for blood tests. This can not be happening again!! :cry:


----------



## clynn11

Oh hun I am keeping everything crossed that your lil babe is just a slow riser. FX you can get into the docs to see them, maybe get bloods taken to test hcg rising. Sending so much love, positive vibes, and sticky dust your way!!!


----------



## brunettebimbo

I'll take a picture. One sec.


----------



## brunettebimbo

I can barely get it to show up
https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh70/kjordanj/Snapbucket/37644684-A874-4EA0-94B2-DDF4B81AC552_zpsequ1syb7.jpg


----------



## clynn11

I can still see it hun, how soon after taking it did you take the pic compared to the other one? I know they darken up a lot within 10ish min after taking em.
 



Attached Files:







Clipboard01.jpg
File size: 29.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## brunettebimbo

About 10 minutes. It's definitely not darkening. This can not be happening again :cry:


----------



## clynn11

:hugs: :hugs: Get a hold of your doctor. Demand blood tests for peace of mind! I'll be thinking about you constantly. Hope hope hoping for a positive outcome!!! <3 <3 :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## brunettebimbo

I will. They open in 2 hours. I will ring straight away.


----------



## goldstns

Bb- praying the test was faulty!!

I'm having an issue. I have issues spending money. I feel like I always need to save in case of an emergency. Anyways, I'm having the same issue with the breast milk iv been pumping and storing. I don't want to use it and I get mad on the inside if dh feeds Alia and has to dump any of it cuz she doesn't finish what he thawed. Well here it is 3am, I feed her last at 9pm. I went to bed at 1045 assuming id b up at midnight to feed. Well I wasn't woken up. I think dh bottle fed her because he wanted to be nice and let me sleep. Well I do really enjoy and love that he was thinking about me and took it upon himself to care for Alia, I just can't get over my fear of running out of stored milk and being ok with her being fed it when I was available.

on another note... Alia has a marble size lump under her right breast. Calling doc tomorrow, but internet says its normal and from my hormones...hope they are right!!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Been to the Doctors. They won't do anything for at least 2 weeks. No blood tests. If I haven't started bleeding by the time I'm 6 weeks I'm to go back and they will book me a scan. 

So looks like I'm in Limbo Land!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Oh BB! I am so so sorry. I hope things are just progressing slowly!!!


----------



## frsttimemama

Bb, fx all will be ok!

Nikki, that's frustrating! I'm sorry. I hope that gets better for you!

Afm, I'm pooped today! Went to sleep early, but didnt sleep well. Up early to go to work early due to this fine winter weather.. boo! And boo for -21 as a temp. This pregnant lady wants to be at home in my sweats with my dog! Lol. Happy Monday! 

Ps: Question.. what is the rule on caffeine? I've been drinking half-caf for months and decaf, too.. but I could use a cup of regular coffee today. Will it hurt anything?


----------



## morganwhite7

^You and baby will be fine.. I think the limit is 500mg max a day.. A cup of coffee is about 100 I think.. So you could technically have a few if you wanted. Really anything as long as it's in moderation.. it's all a personal decision though. Some ladies say no altogether but I know for me the only thing that will make migranes go away is a tall glass of Coke! :)

Oh and I hate this winter blast thing, too. Just -2 here this morning, but the snow was awful.. 7 inches Hubby had to brush off for me to start the car! Hurry summer, I want the sunshine and my LO! :flow::flow::flow:

BB- I hope hope hope everything is ok :/ Hurry and schedule with your doc, FX'd <3


----------



## Disneybaby26

Fxd that everything is just find Bb! I thinks that's crap that you doc won't do simple bloods! I'm sorry you've got to wait :(

Sandy- I usually drink a cup of half caff everyday but once in a while I definitely have a full caff (usually when I need a #2)! Lol :) it's totally fine!


----------



## frsttimemama

Bb, can you see someone else?? Or your doctor tomorrow? ?

Thanks for the caffeine info! Just afraid of umm.. everything! Lol. Don't wanna cause any harm. I rarely drink soda, and IF I do, it's usually orange so not getting much at all. Def gonna have a cup this morning. :)


----------



## morganwhite7

Holy crap officially 3rd tri and didn't even realize! 86 days til induction.. getting excited over here!!! :)


----------



## HWPG

i have one cup of fully caffeinated coffee every morning - and it's delicious!


----------



## brunettebimbo

It's the same surgery. I'm having other bloods done on Wednesday for headaches so will ask then!


----------



## wavescrash

Nikki - I totally get where you're coming from with the stored milk situation but if you don't mind me asking - why store anything if you don't want dh/someone to use it? I'm sure your stored supply will be okay :) Hope the lump is nothing. I'm pretty sure I've heard of something similar several times from other moms and all was normal.

BB - Good luck dear!

Morgan - Happy 3r tri!


----------



## morganwhite7

BB- I think if your period is overdue then bloods Wednesday will give you a great idea of what's going on! FX'd they'll test for pregnancy and I hope it all goes well! I can't imagine being in Limbo Land once again..... :nope::hugs:


----------



## Cowgirl07

Fx Bb I can't believe they won't do a blood test.


----------



## wavescrash

Cowgirl07 said:


> Fx Bb I can't believe they won't do a blood test.

My OB wouldn't do any blood work until my first appointment even though I'd had 3 previous losses (including 1 the cycle before I got pregnant this time.) Reason being if it is a m/c or chemical, nothing can be done so they don't want to put in the order or have to charge your insurance if they don't have to.


----------



## brunettebimbo

I'm in the UK so don't have to pay anyway. I would have liked to have had them so if they were dropping at least I could prepare. 

I'm feeling nauseous but not sure if it's just worry.


----------



## wavescrash

Ah that's true... things are done differently over there. I just know that's part of the reason the OBs I've seen won't do anything about it.


----------



## morganwhite7

It was kind of the same for me BB.. the OB wouldn't do ANYTHING for me, esp take a beta hCG.. BUT I did go to the emergency room, where they took them and ordered me come back in 48 hrs for more testing.. So maybe an emergency room would take you a bit more seriously?


----------



## brunettebimbo

I'm not in any pain though. I can't go in and say my test was positive and now it's barely visible so can they do bloods. Doesn't work like that here unfortunately.


----------



## frsttimemama

I wondered that, too, Morgan!

Holy cow I am like.. STARVVVVING! On the verge of nausea starving. I just are cheeseans crackers 20 minites ago... 3 hours before that some peanut butter toast. It's kinda ridiculous. I'm nervous about eating too much that I gain too much and not eating enough and starving the baby. Lol.


----------



## morganwhite7

^Haha.. pig out! You've got an excuse ;)

Really though, it's okay to an extent.. I had a bowl of oatmeal at 9 then some trail mix with nuts/raisins (..maybe m&m&#8217;s too! :blush:) and an apple at 10. Now babybelly is rumbling once again and I'm about to go back for more! I just stock up the fridge at work with good food every Monday.. trail mix, granola/yogurt, cottage cheese, fresh fruit, even pb&j on the menu for lunch today! Haha


----------



## Cowgirl07

Great now I'm hungry again. :haha:


----------



## morganwhite7

I'll make it a bit worse... Just wanted to say the most delicious craving I've had so far is fresh sliced tomatoes 
and mozzarella, drenched in zesty Italian dressing. Super fresh and filling and yum :pizza::smug::icecream:


----------



## HWPG

i've been eating more also - but like morgan said, i try to steer towards "good" choices - high fiber cereal, cottage cheese, yogurt. but not gonna lie, this could be my one opportunity to have a donut in the middle of the day, and i'm going to. i can work it off afterwards!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Yum I'd rather have it on a slice of flat bread with some pesto sauce.
Mine doesn't really go towards a good cause.


----------



## morganwhite7

^Sure it does Katrina, working on a healthy home for future LO! ;)

Mirolee- I asked hubby to bring home Krispy Kremes the other day (was craving them at night, and he was running to the gas station..) and he brought back the glazed raspberry filled ones. I ate THREE then looked at the calories.............. 350 PER DONUT! My entire daily caloric intake at one sitting.. We had guests the next day, who I forced to eat the rest so I wouldn't.

Waves- I'm so lucky DH got the job he has now.. he's also super relaxed and tends to assume things will just "fall into place" when the time comes.. No man we've got bills to pay and a baby on the way! :dohh:


----------



## wavescrash

I envy those of you with better diets than me. I'm a very picky eater and have a huuuuge issue with food textures. So many foods make me gag simply by how it feels in my mouth lol. For example, Morgan your tomatoes and mozz sounds delicious but I don't like tomatoes and I wish I did.

Flipped out on OH this morning after having a meltdown over stress and money. He means well but just isn't proactive about making our situation better. I'm always finding job listings on Craigslist and thru friends but 8 times outta 10 he doesn't follow up on them. A friend told me to let him worry about bills/rent since he's the working person in the house but he doesn't worry about it. He brings home the money but I pay the bills and remind him to go pay rent. I do all the shopping. So naturally I freak out when I know we're not going to be okay. He doesn't. I'd finally had enough and flipped out lol. He's currently filling out some applications so fingers crossed something comes of it. I'm just so tired of being stressed.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Lol I guess. Trying to get my bmi up so my Dr doesn't complain to much.


----------



## goldstns

Waves- I agree...no point in storing the milk if I don't let him use it. Thx! 

however, I asked him this morning and he didn't feed her!!! Meaning she slept 6 hr straight!! She spoiled me..I can only hope shell keep doing that. After the 3am feeding she did a 4 hr stretch.

dh is also spoiling me. He's cooking a crock pot dinner right now....he almost NEVER cooks dinner...so this is a special treat.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Nikki- you deserve it!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Bleeding has begun. Loss number 2 :cry:


----------



## Cowgirl07

Hugs Bb.


----------



## wavescrash

Aw Nikki glad she let you sleep :) I remember waking up when Hannah was little freaking out thinking I slept through her cries when she was really just sleeping longer stretches. I'm so dreading the every 2 hour thing at night lol. Especially since once Hannah's up for the day, no naps for me!


----------



## wavescrash

BB - I'm sorry dear :( I've had 3 myself (2 early and one further along) so I know how it must feel. Grieve all you need but just know that this doesn't mean anything negative when you want to try again next. You can count today as CD 1 and start trying again immediately, it's worked for me... So hopefully if you decide to go that route you have the same success.

Big hugs.


----------



## goldstns

Bb- sending hugs...sorry!!!

doc said the lump is normal unless it starts to look infected or she gets a temp or something.


----------



## frsttimemama

Thanks ladies!! I definitely try to make healthy choices. I'm having leftovers for lunch though and they aren't healthy. MIL made pork chops and mashed potatoes and gravy last night. Mmm!! I think I'm going to grill chicken breast even though its gonna be -20 and make spaghetti squash and spinach salad. 

Waves, FX!!

Nikki, yay!! That's awesome!


----------



## frsttimemama

Bb, I'm so sorry!!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Why does it keep happening though!? I don't test before AF is due for that reason!


----------



## wavescrash

Usually there's no reason. It's ridiculously common and you wouldn't know unless you tested before your period is due.


----------



## brunettebimbo

I tested the day AF was due. I try not to test early if I can help it. 

Can I do anything to prevent it? I'm gonna start Agnus Castus today.


----------



## Disneybaby26

Oh BB, I'm so sorry :( is there a fertility specialist that you can go see and see if they have an insight into the early losses? It really is so painfully common. I remember when we had our MC that my doctor told me his wife had been pregnant 7 times but they only had three children. I'm so so sorry.


----------



## wavescrash

You can ask your ob to check your progesterone levels next time you get a bfp. Sometimes lower levels can cause a loss and your doc can prescribe some to help but generally there's no real reason behind it. Just because you had two doesn't mean it will happen again.


----------



## Disneybaby26

All is well with our little growing girl (she is still a girly, I made them check)! She's about 2 pounds, placental lake is gone! Woo! We didn't get any really good pics though bc she is head down and facing my back with her face resting on my placenta, nice and comfy! The tech did attempt the 3D but the face in the placenta issue made it hard to see anything! Boo! Tech said she is probably going to be on the smaller side but as long as she's healthy and measurements are right on target (which they were) that being a peanut is totally ok! :)


----------



## Disneybaby26

Angus cactus is okay, but usually only used if your cycles are wonky. Also, you are supposed to stop taking it after confirmed ovulation so you need to temp or use OPKs in conjunction.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Kara glad she is doing well. Boo for not seeing her face but as long as she is healthy that's all that matters.


----------



## frsttimemama

Yay Kara! So glad all is well!!


----------



## HWPG

i also have major food aversions due to texture. i dont eat most vegetables or fruit. (in fact, the ones i eat are broccoli, cauliflower, brussel sprouts, baby spinach. granny smith apples and bananas - so quite a short list.) like you, waves, toms + moz + basil sounds good in my brain, but i would NEVER palate it. and i would love to like normal things - cukes, carrots - but alas, no. it's not gonna happen.
BB i'm so sorry for your loss. i think a progesterone check (7dpo) wouldnt be a bad idea. i was reading and was amazed to find out not just how common chemicals and miscarriages are, but just in general, fertilized eggs that never implant in the first place, so no hcg rise, no late period, nothing. it totally sucks, feel free to feel sad and let it out here, but know you didnt do anything wrong and chemicals (compared with true miscarriages) are no indication of if you will have another loss in the future.


----------



## frsttimemama

Waves & Mirolee, I am picky too due to texture. I like most fruit, but veggies, not so much. I don't like onion or green pepper, edamame, cucumber, raw carrot, hard tomato, mashed potatoes, radishes, or anything grainy or really crispy at all as far as veggies. I only like a little lettuce on occasion for a chef salad. I hate for my food to touch, too. Ew!


----------



## Cowgirl07

I love food. I used to be more picky but now I love cooking and baking.


----------



## HWPG

sandy, i thouhgt you were having MILs mashed potatoes today?


----------



## frsttimemama

I did, but only a little and only because she made gravy. Otherwise I don't eat them at all. Weird, I know.


----------



## brunettebimbo

In the UK they won't do tests until you've lost 3 :cry:


----------



## frsttimemama

That's ridiculous. You shouldn't HAVE to lose 3!


----------



## brunettebimbo

I know :(


----------



## Cowgirl07

It's ridiculous!


----------



## HWPG

proud of myself today - for lunch had chicken broth with noodles, and apple, and hummus/crisps. also weighed myself after spinning - 159lbs. feeling good about that... mostly... but also feeling "not pregnant" as i'm in regular pants and maternity shirt, so no bump showing really. and have a pounding headache, so unusual for me. oh well. just noting it. cant wait for my 4pm snack - i wonder what i'll have!


----------



## goldstns

When bf-Ing u'll be so hungry too!!


----------



## wavescrash

HWPG said:


> i also have major food aversions due to texture. i dont eat most vegetables or fruit. (in fact, the ones i eat are broccoli, cauliflower, brussel sprouts, baby spinach. granny smith apples and bananas - so quite a short list.) like you, waves, toms + moz + basil sounds good in my brain, but i would NEVER palate it. and i would love to like normal things - cukes, carrots - but alas, no. it's not gonna happen.

I won't even touch half those lol. I don't mind bananas but I rarely eat them by themselves. I'll put them into smoothies no problem. I can best handle raspberries and strawberries as is but even then I still gag sometimes. I hate it. I have so many recipes saved on Pinterest that look and sound good and are really supposed to be healthy but I just can't imagine the thought of putting it in my mouth lol.



brunettebimbo said:


> In the UK they won't do tests until you've lost 3 :cry:

Here 3 losses is supposed to class you as high-risk. I've lost 3 but am still not considered high-risk simply because these things just happen. It still sucks and you're still allowed to grieve as if it weren't a common occurrence but realistically, that's just the way it is :( And like we've said... two losses (particularly early losses) doesn't mean you can't have another sticky bean. I really don't think there's anything wrong or that you can do differently to change the outcome in these situations. Like I said, you can start trying again immediately.

Day 1 of my bleeding became CD1 for me and I anticipated I'd ovulate 14 days later per my usual cycle. Didn't use OPKs and my temps were way too wonky to confirm but I felt my usual O pain on CD14 and sure enough... here I am nearly 34 weeks later. No guarantee everyone will have a similar experience but this is the 2nd time I've conceived immediately following an early loss so it can happen and does to many women. Grieve for sure but don't get your hopes up just yet. Do what you gotta do to get through this rough time but I say hop back on the boat and keep trying <3


----------



## morganwhite7

Mirolee- I've got a headache, too  Here's some selfies of Marley and me at lunch lol. I've already planned more cottage cheese for my afternoon snack. Gosh I could eat that stuff all day!!!
 



Attached Files:







DESK.jpg
File size: 51.7 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Cowgirl07

So cute Morgan!


----------



## frsttimemama

Great job Mirolee!! I need to go to the grocery store tomorrowto if I don't have to work late and stock upat on healthy stuff! I may get a blender and try a smoothie in the mornings or something. Gotta figure it out. I may ask for a referral to a dietitian, too, on Tuesday. I am worried about weight, pre-eclampsia, and nutrition in general with such close pregnancies.

Bb, I wish there was something I could say to help, but I know that there isn't. Thinking of you and your broken heart. I hope your rainbow is right around the corner when you are ready to try again.


----------



## frsttimemama

Morgan, you are so cute!


----------



## morganwhite7

Haha thanks guys.. Sandy I just got a new blender for xmas.. you have to tell me when you figure out some good/healthy smoothie recipes, so far all we've made in it are Oreo milkshakes........ :blush:


----------



## Cowgirl07

We just got a new blender and haven't used it yet.


----------



## frsttimemama

I have done spinach, strawberries, bananas, yogurt, and milk before and that was suuuuper yummy! Frozen fruit of any kind, spinach, milk, and yogurt is great, too!


----------



## wavescrash

A small update to my rant from earlier about OH/job hunting... while Hannah & I napped, he went to this auto body shop that posted a porter position on Craigslist to fill out the application. He was a porter at 2 different dealerships in the last few years so has some experience. It's a full-time position. Anyway, he filled out the application and she was going to interview him on the spot but had a lot of customers coming in so she said she'd give him a call. If he doesn't hear from her by Wednesday she wants him to call back. So fingers crossed!


----------



## wavescrash

Morgan I have tons of smoothie recipes saved on Pinterest if you're interested.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Fx


----------



## clynn11

OMG I love that you guys have weird texture issues with food too!!! My fam always makes fun of me because I can't stand certain textures with others in food. I hate anything with big chunks of onion, like in meatballs or something. Love the onion taste but hate the crunchiness in my soft meatballs or whatever it's in lol. I hate nuts in bread. I hate beansprouts. Just weird little texture things like that get to me!! Lmao.

Waves- have everything crossed for your little fam!! Hoping he gets the job!!!

Morgan- you're flipping adorable.

BB- I know nothing I can say can help with the pain you're going through now. Sending you so much love and positive vibes.

Kara- So glad the scan went well and the placental lakes are gone!!! Woot woot! 

AFM, So we're thinking about the name Cairo/Kairo for a boy now. Kai for short. What do you all think?


----------



## jury3

Sandy-Lol Like I said, I know cloth diapering isn't for everyone. I know we will still use disposables bc they are convenient, plus we've already got some. I understand sometimes a stubborn spouse just isn't worth the battle! lol
I think with caffeine you are only supposed to have 200mg a day. Here's a link with some info:
https://americanpregnancy.org/pregnancyhealth/caffeine.html
Sorry you aren't feeling well today!

Kara-Glad baby girl is looking good! Your bump is so cute! Both of mine were hiding faces last time, so I know how that goes lol 

Nikki-So glad Alia's bump isn't a concern! I agree about the breastmilk, you have extra and you still have your boobs...You should be ok! If you are worried about wasting it, I've heard that you can freeze it in ice cube trays. Apparently each cube is 1oz. That way you can just thaw a few at a time and only do more if she needs it. 

BB-I'm so sorry...that sucks they won't do any testing yet. You shouldn't have to through all this :hugs:

You guys are so funny with your hunger...I wish I could eat like you guys do! I have to eat a small meal every hour or two just to get my calories in. It's hard bc I just don't feel like eating very often. I have still only gained 4lbs...
I don't have any major food texture aversions...I'm not a fan of yogurt and I cannot stand bananas that are too ripe. I eat mine with green still on the peel, if there's brown I probably won't like it...I've gagged (pre-pregnancy) from this lol


----------



## clynn11

Happy 26 weeks Julie!!! Holy crap, your babies could be here sooner than we know it! (Hopefully later obviously cuz they got some chunk building to do) but sooo crazy!


----------



## frsttimemama

Thanks Julie! You're right. Not everything is right for everyone, or worth fighting with a stubborn spouse. ;) Lol. I know how to pick my battles; I'm not gonna win that one. I'm feeling better now, thanks. Last pregnancy, I wasn't sick and I wasn't hungry. 

Cassidy, that's an adorable name! :) We have chosen a girl's name and half a boy's name, but we aren't sharing yet. :)


----------



## morganwhite7

Cairo is awesome Cass! I prefer the C over Kai.. Coolest name ever though, unique but strong. Remember Roman too!! I so wish I coulda used that ;)

P.s. Haha yes they do still have some "chunk building" to do!! Lol

Waves- I still haven't figured out how to work Pinterest correctly, but my user is mrsmorganwhite so add me! Loll


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Julie- I am the same way. I still don't have much of an appetite. I eat only for sustenance, and not because i'm craving something. I'm 19+1 and i've only gained 2.8 lbs.

BB- I am so incredibly sorry. I know I can't say much to make you feel better, but we are all here for you. 

So I just saw my very first kick from the outside!!! The baby was moving a lot so I was staring intently at my belly and I saw it. One little kick. My belly jumped and it was amazing. I told DH and he came over and tried to feel but of course the baby stopped as soon as he came over. LOL


----------



## HWPG

omg, i cant wait for that! how exciting!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

I know Mirolee! I think DH was pretty bummed he didn't see and couldn't feel. I know it will happen in time, but he's so excited and I feel bad for him. The baby is going nuts this evening. Only stopped the few seconds hubby had his hands on my stomach.


----------



## Disneybaby26

Omg Britt, yay!!! It just keeps getting better from there! We play Makayla music now and all you see is pop pop pop from every angle of my belly!! So funny!! She was going so crazy the other night it almost hurt! Dh loves talking to we and watching her respond! :)


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Oh my goodness Kara! That's so cute! The kicks have been getting stronger so I knew it was only a matter of time until i'd see one from the outside! It's so exciting! I can't wait to see more!


----------



## HWPG

sometimes i push on my belly and really concentrate and hope to feel something. i know it's (stupidly) too early, but i *swear* i felt something different today - only once, very lightly. but i know my gas and i know my other stuff.... but i'm sure it's too early and i'm too hopeful..... but i'm trying! man, i just push my hand down and hope to feel something... this week they're responding to stimulus and moving away from "touch".... sigh. just so excited, ya know!?!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

I felt stuff really early.. like 13 and 14 weeks so it's not impossible! I have Celiac (and IBS) and i'm really aware of what my guts feel like. I always knew it was the baby!


----------



## Disneybaby26

I felt my first pops around 14 weeks too! Just a few times and I was like I think that's the baby...then I'd be like nahhhhh. By 16 weeks I could feel her for sure, basically daily so I def think it was her at the 14 week mark. You're not the far off Mirolee, definitely possible!


----------



## clynn11

Eeeep I cant wait for movements either!! So exciting. Sometimes I think I feel him/her already. I get random sensations that feel like muscle spasms if that makes sense.


----------



## Disneybaby26

Definitely, Cass! I think they call that quickening!


----------



## wavescrash

clynn11 said:


> I hate anything with big chunks of onion, like in meatballs or something. Love the onion taste but hate the crunchiness in my soft meatballs or whatever it's in lol.
> 
> Waves- have everything crossed for your little fam!! Hoping he gets the job!!!

I hate onions cooked in food as well. I have to use onion powder because the texture (no matter what it's cooked with) of real onion pieces grosses me out. It's really weird because I can eat onion rings no problem lol.

Thanks <3 We get so many promising situations/leads like this that don't pan out so I don't want to get too hopeful just yet but we need something lol.



morganwhite7 said:


> Waves- I still haven't figured out how to work Pinterest correctly, but my user is mrsmorganwhite so add me! Loll

I'm following your boards but you can go to my page and near the top click "Follow All" or choose to only follow certain boards. My page is: https://www.pinterest.com/wavescrashover/

The recipes are in 2 different boards: Foods - Beverages & Foods - Healthier Options


----------



## Disneybaby26

For those of us starting to think about post labor prep/hospital bags!! Eeeek!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 43.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Disneybaby26

Nikki- I know you posted a list of what you had before you went, but what were your must haves?? I like to pack light! Lol


----------



## wavescrash

That list is pretty spot-on. I will add that here in the states, at least my hospital, gives you the cold packs for your lady parts in the hospital. However they don't want you using them more than 24 (or maybe it was 48) hours after delivery because it could be harmful to your goods lol. I remember asking to take some home after having my first and they wouldn't let me for that reason. But they are a godsend. Seriously my favorite thing you need postpartum. I'm in love with them lol. So just a heads up - if you intend to get some for outside the hospital as well, they don't recommend using them a lot.


----------



## wavescrash

I made a list for our hospital bags based off my previous 2 L&D experiences so I'll share that in case anyone's curious. There are some common things left off the list because my hospital provides them and I don't want to take more than necessary. Plus at our hospital you get to bring home tons of the little things (swaddle blankets, baby shirts, alcohol pads for the umbilical cord, diapers, mesh underwear for mom, etc.) they provide while you're there so I suggest stocking up when they refill your cart if your hospital allows that. They replenish it whenever it gets empty even if you take the items or use them in the hospital.

For me: Underwear (I like wearing the mesh-like ones the hospital gives us but will bring a pair or two of my own just in case), nursing bra/s & tank tops, comfy pants, t-shirts (3?), make-up, hair straightener, hair brush, hair ties & bobby pins, DSLR camera & battery charger, iPhone charger, deodorant, toothbrush & toothpaste, face wash, lanolin (for nursing), breast pads, Boppy pillow, socks (just in case, I like the hospital ones lol) & chapstick.

For baby: Baby book (for footprints), the book "On the Night You Were Born" for hospital visitors to sign, going-home outfit, swaddle blankets (hospital provides them but want some of our own for pictures I plan to take lol), pacifiers (hospital provides some, hope baby doesn't use them but I'd rather use our own just in case - Hannah never wanted anything to do with pacifiers), mittens (so she doesn't scratch her face), car seat & head rest (Hannah was so tiny as a newborn, she flopped all over the car seat on the drive home), warmer blanket to cover baby in the car/outside.

Misc: Change for the vending machine, SNACKS FOR ME!, notebook & pen in case I want to jot anything down.

Sounds like a lot but I plan to fit it all in a smaller bag. I bring my hair straightener & make-up because I need to take a few minutes each day to make myself feel a little more normal. OH will probably bring some boxers, socks, comfy PJ pants and a few t-shirts for himself but he can pack whatever he needs.


----------



## goldstns

Disneybaby26 said:


> Nikki- I know you posted a list of what you had before you went, but what were your must haves?? I like to pack light! Lol

going home outfit (yoga pants!)
comfy bra (like sports bra)
boopy for nursing
own pillow and towel (optional)
toilet trees (u and dh ... Brush, tooth brush, deodorant, tooth paste...)
shampoo/conditioner (travel size)
SLIPPERS
chap stick
coins for vending machine (u'll need midnight snacks...always hungry when bf-Ing)
dh clothing for 3-4 days (and pjs)
camera (batteries...if u like using real cameras and not just phone)
phone and chargers
id/insurance card
baby going home outfit
car seat (with blanket if cold out)


----------



## goldstns

They had me in the hospital gown the whole time because they were constantly checking my blood flow and such...so I only need clothing for me to go home...which I liked yoga pants and a tshirt and a comfy jacket. Didn't need any other clothing for me.


----------



## jury3




----------



## jury3

Last week vs this week


----------



## goldstns

Wow Julie!!!!! Looking good. What's the average delivery week for twins?


----------



## wavescrash

Ugh, it's going on 3:30am and I just want to sleep but Leah is so low right now, she's moving behind my pubic bone. I'm pretty sure I could do an internal exam right now and shake her freaking hand, she's moving so low. It's so weird and distracting that I can't fall asleep lol.


----------



## frsttimemama

Julie, oh my gosh what a difference!!

Those are great lists! My hospital let me wear my own clothes the next day so that's an option sometimes. 

Waves, that' gotta be uncomfortable. I'm sorry. :(

So exciting for those who think they're starting to feel things! You probably are. I felt a few thing around 14-16 week but nothing definite or routine. Around 20-22 week I started feeling a lot all the time. I LOVE it and can't wait for that again. So reassuring for me.

I feel bleh today. Not bad, but not good. And bloaty. I'm not showing and I know that, but I feel bloaty. It's so early for that though. What the heck?

Only 1 more week til our appointment and hopefully a scan!! I'm praying so hard to see a healthy little baby with a strong little heartbeat.


----------



## morganwhite7

Morning girls!

Kara I wanted to add in my $.02 on the list..

Not really sure what you'd need normally, but this is what I learned I needed after birth and during our 2-wk stay in the NICU. First what THEY provided (and usually do- in the U.S.)..

-food! :)
-lanolin/breast pump/towels
-breast pads/maternity pads (the best brand name ones, they weren't bad at all. Always Overnights, I think I even stole a few packs! :blush:)
-Hospital socks (w/ rubber grips, super warm I loved em)/vag numbing spray/spray bottle
-hair dryer
-ALL baby items- little white gerber onesies/hats/socks/swaddlers
-DIAPERS/wipes/formula/sterilized water

NEED..

-items you like (me: yellow gatorade & peppermint chapstick should be enough to get me through labor) 
-maternity bra/large loose shirts or tanks (better to nurse or pump in)
-comfy loose pants/slippers for dirty hospital flloor/gma-style underoos
-flat iron (if you're like me and have an afro)/makeup (to NOT look like a zombie in your childs first pics.. lol)
-your fav wash/lotion (may just use the baby's supplies- mmm shea and oatmeal :))
-baby file or clippers/brush/bottom cream 
-any special baby items (headbands, blankets, hats, mits, whatever you'd prefer to use over the hospital clothes/supplies)
-going home outfit :happydance: (<--- I'm so excited for this part! lol)
-car seat/any insurance papers or birth plan/phone/camera/chargers


----------



## Ingodshand

Julie- Looking good lady!!! The 10 week progression photo is amazing!

Brittany- So exciting that you got to see the baby move!!

Cassidy- I felt Evan move right around 12 weeks and it felt like little butterfly kisses. I knew it was him b/c I felt the same feeling twice in a row in the same spot and he was hanging out in that spot at my next ultrasound. Later on around 16 -18 weeks, it felt like popcorn popping. Enjoy!!

Sandy- Can not wait for your ultrasound!!

BB- I am so sorry for your loss. It just sucks that you have to go through this pain. Your baby was just too perfect for this world. The only solace that I can provide is, like Waves, I too got pregnant with Evan right after two very early losses. I just kept asking why was this happening to me when all I wanted was a baby. I now know that Evan was just waiting for the perfect time to arrive and I thank God every day that he will be here soon as is absolutely perfect. Take time to heal and your baby WILL BE HERE SOON!!!!

AFM- I have been so hungry the past few days too except all I want to eat is sugar! I have not been hungry this entire pregnancy and now it is all I want to do! So weird!

Have a great day ladies!!


----------



## Ingodshand

Oh and one more thing, I am SOOOOOO DONE with my JOB!!! I can not wait for maternity leave and be outta there for good!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

I don't hate my job but I wish I had more than 7 week off. Boo.


----------



## jury3

Britt-Just wait, another week and DH will be able to catch one. It's amazing how much stronger they get each week.



goldstns said:


> Wow Julie!!!!! Looking good. What's the average delivery week for twins?

Thanks! 35 weeks

One of our maternity shoot photos


----------



## frsttimemama

Cute Julie!!

I can take 12 weeks off, but none is paid.


----------



## Disneybaby26

Julie, you look great!! Can't wait to see more of the photos from the shoot!! :)


----------



## brunettebimbo

Wow that sucks. We get 9 months paid in the UK!


----------



## Lotalaughs16

Julie loveeeee the picture!! I can't wait to see more of them!


----------



## frsttimemama

I can't wait to see more pictures, Julie! :)

I am kinda nervous about not really having symptoms. Exhausted and sore boobs are really it. Sore back at times and a little crampy at times. Same as last time. Except by now I had already had an appointment and ultrasound that just showed a sac. Being pregnant is scary. Being pregnant after a loss is even scarier. I just keep telling myself that it is all fine, I'm not bleeding so it must be fine..


----------



## Ingodshand

frsttimemama said:


> I can't wait to see more pictures, Julie! :)
> 
> I am kinda nervous about not really having symptoms. Exhausted and sore boobs are really it. Sore back at times and a little crampy at times. Same as last time. Except by now I had already had an appointment and ultrasound that just showed a sac. Being pregnant is scary. Being pregnant after a loss is even scarier. I just keep telling myself that it is all fine, I'm not bleeding so it must be fine..

I felt the same way Sandy and it is so scary. I made my doctor give me an early scan at 6 weeks because I was just freaking myself out with every cramp or twinge. The only symptoms I had were cramping, sore nipples and being sooo tired. You will feel so much better once you have your scan!!


----------



## frsttimemama

Thanks! You're right. I'm just so afraid that there won't be a heartbeat or something! I had minimal nausea or throwing up last time, too. I think I just feel like everyone else gets sick so I should, too.


----------



## HWPG

me too sandy! even now, when people ask how first tri was, i feel guilty and whisper in response.


----------



## Disneybaby26

Guesssssss who's going for a three hour GD test?!? Faaaaaack!! Cutoff was 130, I got a 143. Wah!! :(

I don't even know how it's possible 28 weeks, 11pounds...I eat SO healthy!! Grrrr!!


----------



## frsttimemama

Ugh! I missed the cut off by 2 points and had to do it again. Sucks! Good luck!!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Good luck Kara.


----------



## Ingodshand

That stinks!!


----------



## Disneybaby26

Thanks girls, sucks soooo bad!! Gonna cost me a day of PTO too because I don't think ill be up for work after a 12-15 hour fast and 3 hours in a waiting room...ughh!!


----------



## frsttimemama

Oh that's even worse! It wasn't so bad for me. I was able to do it at 8 am, done by lunch and hubby took me out for lunch which was nice. That way I didn't have to fast so long awake.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Sandy- if you didn't have many symptoms last time, you may not have a lot this time. Consider yourself super lucky if you don't get sick. It was the worst thing i've ever gone through ( I never get sick). But I know how it seems like it is the NORM to get sick. 

Julie - Love the pic! Can't wait to see more!!


----------



## HWPG

i smell so bad tonight :)


----------



## Disneybaby26

Julie-there's a cloth diaper sale on Zulily! "Awesome blossoms"


----------



## TTCaWee1

Hi y'all!! 

Kara so sorry you failed your GD test. Fx that you pass the 3 hr test. Ps your belly is so tiny. Makes me feel ginormous. 

And Julie your belly is popping more and more every week. Do you feel better now that you are off work?

Has anyone seen the news about our snow and ice apocalypse that's going on? I worked my 12 hrs today then they tried to keep me there tonight unpaid so that I can be there at 7am tomorrow. Um no thank you. I'm super pregnant, I barely sleep at home, and I have a sinus infection....no thanks. Oh and no clean undies. So I pulled out my northern roots and drove home. This place is like a ghost town. It's sort of comical. Hopefully it stays that way so I can attempt to drive to work in the am.


----------



## frsttimemama

Thank Britt! I know you're right. I consider myself very lucky! I just want some reassurance. I'm sure I'll feel better next week after my appointment and scan. I'm so scared at the same time. Nature of the game I guess! Are you feeling better yet?


----------



## frsttimemama

I have seen that Rachel! Ugh! Not fun. I work in healthcare too, so I always hate to see snow coming! Ugh. I think the worst part of all of that is no clean undies! ;) Lol


----------



## TTCaWee1

What do you do Sandy?


----------



## Cowgirl07

How much are you supposed to get?


----------



## wavescrash

Ugh I randomly developed this raw/burning rash on my face under one of my eyes today and I have no idea where it came from. It doesn't fit the description of any of the typical pregnancy rashes so I'm sure it's nothing to worry about, it's just a literal pain and an annoyance :/ Someone mentioned they developed an allergic reaction at the end of their pregnancy to their eyeliner and I wore make-up yesterday so I wonder if that's what it is. But it's weird that I only got a rash on one side and not the other when I wear the same make-up across my face lol. I see my OB Thursday so I can always mention it if it doesn't go away... I just hope it does before Saturday/the baby shower and our maternity pictures on the 11th.

I can't believe tomorrow marks only 6 weeks to go...


----------



## TTCaWee1

About .5 inch of ice and up to 4 inches of snow. It's not a lot but we don't get snow or ice here so people are freaking out. And there's like 5 salt trucks. They've already shut down all the bridges. I'm just hoping they salt or sand the interstate so I can make it back to work. 

That's weird that you developed a rash waves. Hope it goes away.


----------



## goldstns

I'm here to support anyone that finds out they have gd!! Hope none of u do though


----------



## jury3

bb-You guys are so lucky! The US unfortunately has pretty much the worst maternity leave in the world. 

I'm using my 12 weeks FMLA, then my employer provides and additional 90 days for leave but it doesn't include "bonding time". Basically if I have to take off for medical necessity I can, but once the doc releases me they expect me to return to work. Hopefully these babies stay in there until April so I won't have to worry about that. After that I get the summer off bc I'm a teacher. So, I get a little over 7 months off but only 3-4 months with the babies. 
The only pay I get will be from short term and long term disability...

Sandy-I did the same thing. Pregnancy is scary! If I didn't have ms one day, I was worried something was wrong. The ms was horrible though, so enjoy not having that! lol

Kara-I'm so sorry you didn't pass! Hopefully you'll pass the 3 hour. I'm a little scared for mine, not gonna lie!

Rachel-I feel much better now that I'm off work! I found out my boss was basically trying to make it to where my contract didn't get renewed in a meeting with hr the other day. Basically taking maternity leave when I did probably saved my ass. So, the stress has been much better since being off work. Physically I took off just in time! The SPD is starting to take hold more and more. I don't know how you work on your feet for such long hours...kudos to you!
That's funny about the snow. We get snow usually at least once a every year, but people still freak out over the smallest amounts. It cracks me up. 

Babysat our friend's little girl today. She was sick and couldn't go to the babysitter...hopefully I don't get sick! She was cute though. Lots of snuggling and sleeping. I couldn't keep from thinking about how close we are to having our own and how crazy it will be with two. Sometimes I freak out a little and don't think I'm ready to be responsible! lol I like sleeping in and doing what I want and that's all about to change! Aaaahhhhhhh! lol


----------



## brunettebimbo

I feel far from lucky at the minute. I'll be lucky if I ever get the chance to take the time off. I'll give the UK it's credit where credit it is due. It does look after us most of the time but it's also a little too helpful at times hence why we have so many lazy dole dossers!

I hate waking each morning and realising in living the same hell all over again :( Got my blood tests today for my headaches, hopefully they may shed some light. Results next Wednesday!

I'm saying I don't feel lucky then I take one look at my amazing little boy and realise that although this feels like hell I have him, he makes my life worth living and keeps me going. 

Julie your looking great!!

Kara I hope your next test goes ok. I never had to do one in my pregnancy so no idea how horrible it is!

Sandy I would exhaustion is a great sign :)


----------



## goldstns

Venting about us govt and behind the scenes:
I was watching the state of the union last night thinking Obama needs to fix out leave for labor/mothering time in the us.some countries do it so well. In my case I'll be back to work on Feb 18 cuz I can't afford to go without my pay check much longer. 6 weeks to nurture my kid after birth is nothing close to healthy! My job paid me for nothing unless I worked from home during that time. Luckily dh was give a full month off for paternity leave. So that gave me the chance to work a bit. However, it was ridiculous that I am the mother that just went through labor and I'm feeding the baby and I am the one trying to work during all this to make a dollar. While dh, a government worker, has a full month paid and off! Thanks god he was helpful and spent time with alia between feeds and cleaned, cooked, dishes, laundry... So I could work. However, I think the whole thing was backwards.

mean while, before birth, I told my work (I work at same government facility as dh, but I'm a contractor) that I'll need a place to pump and it would be nice if it was a small private office (they r available). They said no and set up a storage closet to have an office chair in it for me to pump. Mean while, they offered dh, the federal employee, his own private office. He told them he does need it and they need to offer it to me.... And they won't.


----------



## frsttimemama

Rachel, I'm an RN at a nursing home. I know lots about geriatrics, and nothing about pregnancy and babies. Lol. Hope you make it to work safe and sound this morning! That's not a lot, but when they're not used to it, it's a TON!! We have had snow on the ground for about 3 weeks, and it seems like every night or every other night we're getting an inch or two or three or four.. ugh! Please hurry, Spring! 

Niki, that's crazy! I don't get anything paid, but I get my 12 weeks FMLA. I have short term disability which helps, but it really isn't enough. I took 9 weeks off last time.. 2 weeks before and 7 after and went back once I healed from my C-section. This time, I want to start tryin to save what we can because I'd love to be able to take the whole 12 weeks. I doubt that's possible from a $$ standpoint though. I had borderline GD last pregnancy. I'm afraid I'm going to get it for sure this time since I was SO close last time. Are there risk factors or ways to manage it?

BB, I know it's tough. I'm so sorry you're having such a difficult time. I hope it gets better for you soon and that you get your rainbow baby quickly. Losing a pregnancy must be awful. I can imagine what you're going through. Having Tristan doesn't make it all go away, I'm sure, but I bet it does help. FX you get some answers from your blood work!

Julie, glad thing worked out and you got out of there just in the nick of time! FX babies hang out in there til April! It probably helps that you can relax a bit more, too. I do feel lucky not to be having MS.

On that note, I had thrown a pork loin in the crock pot last night with some BBQ sauce (I love Sweet Baby Ray's!!) so dinner would be done tonight when I got home.. I love crock pot cooking!! Well when I got up this morning, it doesn't smell or taste nearly as good as I thought it would be. Like it's fine, but it sure doesn't smell good to me. I actually almost can't wait to go to work and get away from the smell of it. Ha. I'm not sick, but it just doesn't smell good or taste great. Coffee is turning me off, too. I'm sipping the water where I want the coffee.. Oh boy!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Oh Sandy! It's starting! haha. You asked if I was feeling better a bit ago, and yes! Finally. I'm hoping it doesn't come back again. 

9 Days until my scan! I feel like it's never coming. I really want a girl and more and more people keep telling me boy! I'll love a little boy just as much but I don't really love any boy names, and I can't think of a boy nursery... Yikes. I just want to know already!! 

Yeah the maternity leave in the USA is pretty awful. I get 6 paid weeks, and I can take 12 but the rest are unpaid and there is no way in hell we could afford that. So i'm taking the 6 weeks and then 1 week of my vacation pay. 7 Weeks seems like nothing. Plus, I better hope I can work up until the day I go into labor, or I will be taking time unpaid. I need at least 6-7 weeks AFTER baby is born.


----------



## frsttimemama

Haha I hope not! That's so exciting! ! I can't wait to see ours next week, too. I keep saying him because of our son. Hard habit to break.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

My 19+3 baby bump this AM.
 



Attached Files:







19weeks.jpg
File size: 24 KB
Views: 2


----------



## morganwhite7

Sandy- It is hard to break, Marley was always a "he" too.. SJ (Silas Jaxon) lol. It felt so weird the first few days wrapping our minds around a girl. Not bad but just strange like- wow, I make girls too! :)

P.s. Just ship me your Sweet baby Ray's pulled pork, we'd love that for dinner :haha:

Awwwww Britt that bump is too cute!!! <3 
Can't wait to find out gender!


----------



## frsttimemama

Cute Britt!!

Morgan, I can imagine. Our name goes either way, so gender won't matter luckily. Middle name is another story. Lol. It's so cold I am sure it wouldn't spoil getting there! Haha


----------



## morganwhite7

Haha very true!! Negatives still here today :/ And you mean you'd use your son's name again for a 1st name? I think it would be really great for a girl too, maybe alter spelling or something? Oh and your US is early next week, right? Ooh I can't wait to see how many are in there ;)


----------



## HWPG

i am feeling so "ugly" today - i mean, not really, but i'm in between clothes. i have a couple pairs of normal pants that still fit, but i dont want to keep wearing only two pairs of pants. so i'm wearing a maternity pant today. but they are huge and it's cold, so i have a secondary pair of pants (scrubs) underneath. i'm also wearing a maternity shirt - comfortable, but big. and a sweater. i think part of it is wearing so many layers - it's freaking cold and i want it to be spring/summer right now! so i can wear cute things and not 18 layers. i'm, of course, still 100% color coordinated, but i just feel like i got dressed out of someone else's closet. having a little pity party over here, and it's so unwarranted. i'm just hyper-aware of how i look and think everyone is staring at me, and i know it's not true. bah.


----------



## frsttimemama

No, we chose a different name, but it will go for either a boy or girl, just with different middle names. And yes, appointment Tuesday! Hopefully a scan, too. Praying for a little heartbeat!

Mirolee, i hear ya! It will get better :) I'm over winter, too! Ugh!


----------



## morganwhite7

Mirolee- Yes, just a stage I promise! That in-between time.. I felt the same after announcing at work, like people were looking at it constantly. And they WERE! I find men especially can't help themselves.. while talking to them they glance up and down constantly. Makes me feel quite uncomfortable, too. But the in-between junk will only last about a month- 12 to 15 weeks I'd say. Then you'll be worried about your belly button popping out of your shirt haha so not much to look forward to :haha:


----------



## frsttimemama

My belly button never popped out! It got shallow, but it stay right side in. That totally freaked me out! Lol


----------



## HWPG

do i need to take out my belly ring? i mean, will i know if it needs to go? i think they make flexible ones, right? i want to keep it for my post-partum 6-pack bikini body :)


----------



## morganwhite7

^Hmmm.... Depending on what type of belly button you have I think! Some ladies have "innies" that never really pop out, just get super tight but still have the lip where the ring is. Me on the other hand, I've got an innie/outie that will not go back in. It is completely flat across my belly, so I don't think I'd be able to have one in much past 15 weeks!

I bet you could remove it at end of 2nd tri and re-insert after birth though.. I wouldn't think that'd be enough time for it to close up :shrug:

(button pic attached, ik I'm weird lol HTH!)
 



Attached Files:







button.jpg
File size: 23.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## brunettebimbo

I bought a flexi bar and wore through my entire pregnancy.

Mine looked like this - Pregnancy Belly Bars - Pierced & Modified - Body Jewellery - Plain Maternity Navel Retainer Pierced & Modified https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004FBOV82/ref=cm_sw_r_udp_awd_i5s6sb1MMXB66


----------



## frsttimemama

I was never brave (or skinny!) enough to pierce anything! Lol


----------



## brunettebimbo

I love piercings and tattoos. I have a few!


----------



## wavescrash

My first pregnancy I managed to keep my belly button ring in more than halfway through my pregnancy. Never put it back in. Now my belly button pops out the second I find out I'm pregnant basically lol


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

I'm almost 20 and I still have mine in (belly button ring) but I have noticed that it's starting to hurt. Sadly, I think it may be time really soon to take it out.


----------



## Ingodshand

Sandy- Yay for the smell aversion!! I couldnt go anywhere near coffee with Alyssa and I LOVE it!

Rachel- How much snow did you get? We got about 2-3 inches and all schools are closed plus my work. It truly is crazy how this small amount just shuts everything down. At least you got home okay!

Waves- 6 weeks!! She will be here before you know it!

BB- I hope you get some answers soon!

Nikki- That is ridiculous that you get a storage closet! Can you complain to anyone?

Britt- You look great! What a cute bump&#61514;

Mirolee- Those middle weeks are really hard. You just feel so fat and want to wear a sign that says, No, I am not just gaining weight, but growing a baby so stop staring!!!!


AFM- I am 31 weeks today!! I can not believe it that I have made it to 31 weeks and that I have only 9 weeks or less to go! I am a little frustrated since I have gained like 3 pounds this past week so I really need to lay off the cookies and hot dogs (LOVE hot dogs, but too much salt). I know that I am just getting bigger but still hard since I wanted to keep my weight gain under 30 pounds and was at 27 this am. I know that I am pregnant and should not worry since I am within the correct gain amount but I started 20 pds above where I wanted to be so it is just hard to see the numbers creep up:dohh:


----------



## HWPG

i weigh myself every monday, and i have an excel spreadsheet with two lines on it: the heavy side of the appropriate weight gain for my pre-baby height/weight, and the light side. my "reality" line is following the heavy line. ergh. then again, i actually think i'm doing pretty well, and my weight is popping out my front, not all over (yet). and BMI has me as overweight pre-preg, and i'm like, "wha!". meh, oh well, i keep thinking i'll work it off after. i may never have another chance to indulge without (much) guilt!


----------



## Ingodshand

HWPG said:


> i weigh myself every monday, and i have an excel spreadsheet with two lines on it: the heavy side of the appropriate weight gain for my pre-baby height/weight, and the light side. my "reality" line is following the heavy line. ergh. then again, i actually think i'm doing pretty well, and my weight is popping out my front, not all over (yet). and BMI has me as overweight pre-preg, and i'm like, "wha!". meh, oh well, i keep thinking i'll work it off after. i may never have another chance to indulge without (much) guilt!

You are so organized! Wish I could keep track like that, but I would just forget to update the sheet and get frustrated all over again! Everyone keeps saying that I look great and that I am all belly so I know it is "good" gain.


----------



## Disneybaby26

I just found out today that I can take 16 weeks but only get paid for 6 (two weeks full, 4 weeks at 70%) Such crap!! I think we are going to aim for the 12 and go from there! US maternity leave definitely sucks!


----------



## Disneybaby26

Oh and Re: belly ring. I was told early on that I had to take mine out at 20 weeks and ended up taking it out that day because The doctor made me feel silly for still having a belly ring at 29 in the first place LOL. Hey, I liked it!!! There's still a little hole there but I highly doubt I could get anything through it, I read they close reallllyyyy fast!


----------



## TTCaWee1

Hey ladies! Made it to work this morning after scraping 1/2 inch of ice off my car with a wooden spatula! Lol. Then they sent me home at 2. So exciting. The bridges are all still closed but luckily I don't have to go over any to get to my new house! Haha suckas! We got maybe 1/2 inch of snow before I went to bed but really it's all ice. I don't know the official totals bc I haven't checked. 

Sandy that's cool you are an RN as well. Had no idea. I'm an ER nurse. I could NEVER work in a nursing home. Or the floor. Or really anywhere than the ER or ICU. Have you ever worked anywhere else or had the desire to? 

As far as maternity leave, I get 12 weeks with fmla, but I have to use my PTO. The hospital provides no paid maternity leave. I do however, get paid income insurance that kicks in after 7 days. It sucks though bc it's only $600 every 2 weeks bc I signed up 5 years ago just to have it and never increased it when we started trying, then once I remembered, it was too late. But at least it's extra $$ on top of my PTO. DH is taking off 3 weeks beginning when baby is born. He has boatloads of PTO and comp time so he's set. 

That's crap about the pumping room Nikki. We have lactation rooms but I work for a ginormous hospital. I would just pump at your desk until they give you accommodations lol. 

I have gained 27# so far...I'm allll belly though so I can't really complain. Has anyone besides Julie gotten stretch marks yet? I freaked out the other day thinking I got my first one but it was an indent from my tank top that just took forever to go away. 

I got a teal bumbo in the mail today. I need to organize all this stuff we are getting. It's so unorganized!


----------



## Disneybaby26

Glad you made it to work and they let you go Rachel!! LMAO at the stretch mark thing!! I didn't that when I woke up the other morning pulled up my shirt and was like AHHHHH!!! But then realized I must have been sleeping on like half my belly and it was just crinkled up tee marks! Too funny!!


----------



## frsttimemama

I've always worked in the nursing home for my whole career.. all 6.5 years. I have considered trying the hospital, but not right this moment.. my job fits my life well for now. And I'm attached to my residents. And friends. :) I can't imagine working in the ER though. It definitely takes all kinds!


----------



## wavescrash

Ingodshand said:


> Waves- 6 weeks!! She will be here before you know it!

LOL don't remind me! I'm in total panic mode over the whole concept that we'll have a baby in roughly 6 weeks. A newborn and a two year old. Baby #3. Three freaking hormonal girls. And I have not a single thing ready for a baby here lol.



Disneybaby26 said:


> There's still a little hole there but I highly doubt I could get anything through it, I read they close reallllyyyy fast!

I'll have to take a picture and show y'all what my belly piercing looks like after having it out 8 years - after wearing it a little more than halfway through a pregnancy. It looks so terrible lol.


----------



## Ingodshand

Ah stretch marks! I thought that I didn't get any in my first pregnancy, but that was only because I couldn't see the bottom of my stomach! I don't think I have gotten any new marks this time around at least!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Hi ladies. I hope your all having a wonderful day!


----------



## frsttimemama

I got a couple of marks last time. Ugh.


----------



## wavescrash

I have so many stretchmarks, I can't tell you which ones are from which pregnancy or if I have any new ones lol.


----------



## Ingodshand

Cowgirl07 said:


> Hi ladies. I hope your all having a wonderful day!

You too:hugs:


----------



## morganwhite7

HAH stretchmarks- none on my belly, but my boobies are striped for sure! From barely an A to a DD, skin is bound to rip somewhere lol.


----------



## frsttimemama

I hate mine! I hopefully wanna get skinnier after I get done being pregnant this time. We aren't sure we want any more. We said one and done with him, butttt that was not the plan I guess! No more than one more though.


----------



## asmcsm

I had stretch marks on my boobs and a couple on my hips to start with...surprisingly so far the only place I've gotten them as of now is a couple new ones on the under side of my boobs. Don't really care too much since my boobs were pretty tiger striped from puberty already. They just grew too fast.

Off to my apt in about 30 minutes, should be going over the results from the scan a couple weeks ago


----------



## Cowgirl07

Sarah-Its okay all things considered, appointment set for next Thursday!


----------



## frsttimemama

Katrina, I'm so sorry! I hope they find an easy solution for you. Praying for you!

Ash, so exciting! :)I love appointments lol


----------



## wavescrash

34 weeks today and I'm over it. It's likely just a mix between SPD and her position (low and I HOPE engaged) but I can hardly walk today. And of course OH has decided he needed an afternoon nap (as opposed to taking it when I was at the store and Hannah slept) which means I've gotta chase Hannah around myself and I'm just not up for it. OB appointment tomorrow so hopefully she can check and tell me if Leah's actually engaged or not. If not... I can't imagine how horrible it's going to feel when she finally is lol.

34 weeks, comparison of 33 weeks (left, pink shirt) and 34 weeks (right), comparison of 34 weeks with Hannah (left) and Leah (right.)
 



Attached Files:







34weeks-2.jpg
File size: 33.1 KB
Views: 4









33and34-2.jpg
File size: 27.8 KB
Views: 4









Hannah and Leah.jpg
File size: 23 KB
Views: 3


----------



## frsttimemama

Definitely looks much lower to me!!


----------



## jury3

Britt and anyone else really, definitely check to see if you have short term disability and/or long term. Obviously if you choose to take off longer than what they consider "medically necessary" then you won't be able to use it, but if have to take off bc your doc deems it medically necessary then you should be able to cash in on it. It's not necessarily a lot, but it's better than nothing. I get about 60% of my pay I believe. 

As far as the stretch marks, I really don't mind them. I thought they would bother me, but they don't. I just look at them as a symbol of the amazing things my body can do. The fact that my body can accommodate 2 tiny humans amazes me lol I've always gotten stretch marks easily though. Anytime my boobs grow or I gain a few lbs, I get stretch marks. So honestly I'm surprised I don't have more! lol


----------



## jury3

We had lunch with DW's family today. My MIL cannot stop going on and on about how impressed she is that I haven't gained weight all over. I wore a shirt today that she bought for me. When we got it, she kept saying it wasn't stretchy and I was going to grow out of it. Here I am measuring almost full term and I still have room to grow in it. She said I'm the best looking pregnant person she's seen. She gained 50 lbs, a girl she knows had twins and gained 70 lbs. lol I just thought it was hilarious. She kept telling me when I first got pregnant how I would be big all over and how big I would be and how my pants probably wouldn't fit...I love that I'm proving her wrong!


----------



## asmcsm

Ok so, everything looked perfect from my last ultrasound, they said she was measuring at 18+6 that day which was 2 days ahead. Her HB was between 145 and 150 today. My fundal height was 21.5 and the first thing my midwife said when she walked in was "you must not be feeling as sick anymore, you're finally starting to gain a little weight, that's good!" Lol


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Ashlee- aren't you still getting sick though? I sure hope you start feeling better soon.

Julie- That's great that you didn't gain 50-70lbs. My step sister ( who was a STICK, like 105lbs ) gained 90 lbs with my nephew!!! It horrified me. When she was small she could eat whatever and I guess she ate whatever when she was pregnant. I'm trying SO hard to gain only 25 lbs. When my sis see's me, she always goes on about how small I am, and it makes me feel good. LOL. I've only gained 2.8 lbs and I'll be halfway on Sunday!


----------



## asmcsm

CantHrdlyWait said:


> Ashlee- aren't you still getting sick though? I sure hope you start feeling better soon.
> 
> Julie- That's great that you didn't gain 50-70lbs. My step sister ( who was a STICK, like 105lbs ) gained 90 lbs with my nephew!!! It horrified me. When she was small she could eat whatever and I guess she ate whatever when she was pregnant. I'm trying SO hard to gain only 25 lbs. When my sis see's me, she always goes on about how small I am, and it makes me feel good. LOL. I've only gained 2.8 lbs and I'll be halfway on Sunday!

I haven't thrown up in a week, its a record! Normally I throw up 3 times a week. I still get a little nauseous but no puking for a week is a nice start so ill take it! I've only gained 3lbs so far and already over half way so I'm hoping I can keep my total weight gain around 20-25lbs


----------



## wavescrash

jury3 said:


> Britt and anyone else really, definitely check to see if you have short term disability and/or long term. Obviously if you choose to take off longer than what they consider "medically necessary" then you won't be able to use it, but if have to take off bc your doc deems it medically necessary then you should be able to cash in on it. It's not necessarily a lot, but it's better than nothing. I get about 60% of my pay I believe.

I agree with this. I had no idea I qualified for short and long term disability. I receive 50% of my pay until 6 weeks after the baby is born as well as get to cash in my vacation time.

FMLA only guarantees my job for 12 weeks and after that it's up to my store if they want to hold a position for me (they did last time so I assume they would again.)


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Well that's good Ashlee! I hope it's over for you!

The time i'm taking after baby is FMLA. I get 6 paid weeks. I get 66-2/3 of my pay for 6 weeks and that's it. I am taking another week and using my vacation time. I just wish I had more time but I can't afford to take it unpaid.


----------



## Disneybaby26

Julie- that's awesome!! You're ARE quite the amazing twin carrier, I must say!! It's always so fun to proove MILs wrong!! :)

Mine told me today 11 pounds wasn't enough and asked if I was eating!! Ummm the baby weighs 2lbs, 11 is plenty for now, thanks! I told her "of course im eating!! A couple cheese slices and a piece of bread a day is enough right?! ;)

Ash- that's awesome the the appt went well and freakin super great that you're finally feeling better!! Fxd it stays that way!!

Waves- that really does look just flat out uncomfortable! I'm sorry! :(

Saw my doc today and scheduled my 3 hr stupid GD test for Monday morning. Blah! I knew the did four different blood draws (fasting+ 1/hr)...I didn't realize I had to drink the drink three times?!! Lol WTF?! Buttt, the scheduled all my appts through my due date, which I thought was pretty crazy! I feel like she'll be here in no time! OH AND, Chili Peppers concert Saturday!! Woot woot!! :)


----------



## wavescrash

Disneybaby26 said:


> Waves- that really does look just flat out uncomfortable! I'm sorry! :(

Ugh it really is :( Haha oh well.

Good luck with the 3 hour! On the plus side, so many people that have to take the 3 hour test wind up passing so hope that's the case for you.


----------



## goldstns

Disneybaby26 said:


> Julie- that's awesome!! You're ARE quite the amazing twin carrier, I must say!! It's always so fun to proove MILs wrong!! :)
> 
> Mine told me today 11 pounds wasn't enough and asked if I was eating!! Ummm the baby weighs 2lbs, 11 is plenty for now, thanks! I told her "of course im eating!! A couple cheese slices and a piece of bread a day is enough right?! ;)
> 
> Ash- that's awesome the the appt went well and freakin super great that you're finally feeling better!! Fxd it stays that way!!
> 
> Waves- that really does look just flat out uncomfortable! I'm sorry! :(
> 
> Saw my doc today and scheduled my 3 hr stupid GD test for Monday morning. Blah! I knew the did four different blood draws (fasting+ 1/hr)...I didn't realize I had to drink the drink three times?!! Lol WTF?! Buttt, the scheduled all my appts through my due date, which I thought was pretty crazy! I feel like she'll be here in no time! OH AND, Chili Peppers concert Saturday!! Woot woot!! :)

for my 3 hr gd test I only drank it once.


----------



## asmcsm

Kara, I hope it stays away too! It's definitely been a nice week though I still have a little nausea and food aversion. That's sucks about the 3 hour test :/ I have my GD test scheduled in 4 weeks. I got the fruit punch flavor and am hoping it's not too horrible. Fortunately I I get a little reward and will get to see Lux after


----------



## clynn11

Ash- glad the MS is finally letting up!! And yay for great results!!! 

Amanda- That seriously does look uncomfortable! I bet she shows sooner than later! Can't wait to hear whether she's engaged or not!

Julie- You look amazinnnng with twins!!! You definitely carry it so well!!!

Kara- FX for good results! 

AFM, I plan on leaving work starting July 1st. I don't get any paid maternity leave cuz I work at a really simple retail job with no benefits or anything, luckily DH gets paid great and is finally going back to work after being on disability so long. I plan on taking probably two months off with the babe after he/she is here and then starting back up at work part time, probably working 20ish hours a week. Hoping to sell headbands, etc on the side and make some extra cash.


----------



## frsttimemama

Kara, I only drank it once for my 3 hour test, too. Odd.

Ash, that's great! Glad you're feeling better finally!!

Julie, that's so awesome. Definitely something to be proud of!

I also plan to try to keep the weight in check. I gained 40 pounds with my son. Oops. A lot of it was fluid.. I swelled a lot. I was able to lose all 40 pounds in about 6 weeks. Hopefully I keep to about 15 pounds this time around and can still lose 40 in 6 weeks! I also have short term disability that pays a supposed 60% of my salary for 6 weeks. It's not 60% really, but it's definitely better than nothing. I'll take my vacation time, hopefully a couple weeks in the interim and figure out the rest later. Hubby will probably take the first week or 2 off as vacation so he can be home with us.


----------



## asmcsm

Cass, when is Kevin gonna be back at work? 

Fortunately for me, my employers are like second family so I think they'll probably let me work part time at work and some at home since I can edit photos from home. Plus they're super stoked about having another baby around so I could probably actually take lux with me to work occasionally. They used to have their grandson there one day a week for the first 8 months of his life so they don't object to babies at work lol. It's more like they fight over who gets to hold the baby! But I'm gonna try and take the 6 weeks off since I should be able to get disability for at least that. But I can't afford to miss more work.


----------



## frsttimemama

That would be amazing Ash!! I'm hoping our parents will be able to help us with daycare and such. I don't want to leave our baby with strangers!


----------



## asmcsm

I agree, I don't want to leave her with strangers either. But all our family lives in town so I'm sure we'll have help. My sister and his mom both don't work until late afternoon and I know both are already dying to babysit, though now my sister is gonna have her own too. My gma is actually thinking about getting certified to open a daycare so she can watch lux, my cousins little boy and her new one and also my sisters once they're born. She's got tons of child care experience, she raised 5 kids, has taken tons of childhood development and also worked in group homes for years so it would honestly be perfect for her and us


----------



## clynn11

Kevin has a doctors appointment tomorrow with a new doctor. His old doctor literally just pissed me off and the crap she said last appointment was the last straw, she is just dilly dallying and not trying to figure anything out anymore. Sending him for blood tests and MRIs he's already had done multiple times the past 6 months. So damn frustrating. So we'll see what his doctor tmw says and whether he has any idea what's going on. If he doesn't have any plan of action Kevin is going back to his other doctor and demanding she let him go back to work. She wouldn't sign his release last month but she needs to realize we have a baby on the way now and need the money, and he NEEDS to go back to work. I loathe her lol.

That's another thing i'm thinking about, getting certified to watch a few kids at our house for some extra income so I can stay at home with baby longer. I worked at a daycare for over a year so I know I could do it easily. Ideally i'd love to be a SAHM. Gonna try to work it out, but I doubt it will. Hate that money is so essential to living comfortably. Ugh.


----------



## Disneybaby26

goldstns said:


> Disneybaby26 said:
> 
> 
> Julie- that's awesome!! You're ARE quite the amazing twin carrier, I must say!! It's always so fun to proove MILs wrong!! :)
> 
> Mine told me today 11 pounds wasn't enough and asked if I was eating!! Ummm the baby weighs 2lbs, 11 is plenty for now, thanks! I told her "of course im eating!! A couple cheese slices and a piece of bread a day is enough right?! ;)
> 
> Ash- that's awesome the the appt went well and freakin super great that you're finally feeling better!! Fxd it stays that way!!
> 
> Waves- that really does look just flat out uncomfortable! I'm sorry! :(
> 
> Saw my doc today and scheduled my 3 hr stupid GD test for Monday morning. Blah! I knew the did four different blood draws (fasting+ 1/hr)...I didn't realize I had to drink the drink three times?!! Lol WTF?! Buttt, the scheduled all my appts through my due date, which I thought was pretty crazy! I feel like she'll be here in no time! OH AND, Chili Peppers concert Saturday!! Woot woot!! :)
> 
> for my 3 hr gd test I only drank it once.Click to expand...

Oooooh I really realllyyyy hope that's the case!! I guess ill see Monday!!


----------



## asmcsm

Ugh Cassidy that's so annoying! What a bitch! He definitely NEEDS to be able to go back to work, and if she doesn't want to figure his shit out then she needs to sign him off so he can


----------



## clynn11

I know. I'm so over it. He's so over it. I feel so bad because he still experience really worrying symptoms but it's like.. we can't just keep paying hundreds of dollars each month in medical bills with no freaking explanation! Plus we're losing at least $200 every month that he'd be getting on his paycheck. It's just all so damn frustrating and I feel so bad for him because he's genuinely worried but no one can figure out what's wrong :/ :/


----------



## asmcsm

Yea that's really awful :( It's crazy that they still have NO idea after this long. But like you said, you can't just stay in limbo land especially with a baby on the way


----------



## Disneybaby26

Ooooh I really hope it's only 1 bottle!!! The girl at work that told me 3 doesn't speak English very well so maybe I misunderstood! Fxd!

Cass-I had no idea Kevin was still struggling with his health issues, I'm so sorry!! Hopefully they're able to figure it out soon!!

Ash- that's amazing if you had daycare in the family like that!! All our parents and siblings work 9-5jobs so no one can really help! We have a meeting with a perspective daycare next Thursday which I'm nervous about. I just HATE the idea of strangers too and I know I'm not going to "love" anyone...ugh, sucks!


----------



## clynn11

He just told me the other day a few symptoms he never told me about before and it's REALLY freaking me out. I just hate not knowing :( I hate him feeling like crap all the time. Breaks my heart. I hope they can figure it out :(


----------



## asmcsm

Kara- I'm so grateful to have family that works different schedules than us that are willing to help out, it's one less thing to stress about. I hope that you guys find someone that you really like and can feel comfortable with!

Cass- ugh that really just sounds so awful :( I can't imagine. It's hard to watch the people you love suffer and not be able to do anything about it


----------



## brunettebimbo

Eurgh I feel for you girls. Americas maternity sucks! I couldn't imagine having to return to work after only a few weeks. 9 months was bad enough!


----------



## morganwhite7

My GD drink tasted like Sprite, too. WAY better than the orange I tried with Jaxon.. def recommend, it's much more tolerable lol 

Cass- I'm so sorry about Kevin.... I can't imagine how worrisome that is esp with having a precious babygirl (;)) on the way. I hope someone can find you some answers and ease your mind before baby makes her appearance :/

As for weight gain- I'm already up 25 lbs, I'm sure it'll be 30+ at my appt on the 13th. Hoping to break out my workout DVDs this weekend when hubbs is working.. hopefully break a sweat and lose a lb. or two, lol. I've been eating great all day other than at dinner.. sometimes DH doesn't get home til after 8 so we just eat out, and Marley seems to always want the fattiest thing on the menu! I just can't fathom going OUT to dinner, and just getting a salad, you know?! Lol I'm a steak and potatoes kind of girl. 

What are you girls doing besides eating healthy? Just wondering how often I can get away with exercising.. trying to avoid gaining 55 lbs like last time, but it's so hard to find time/energy to do it. By the time I get home from work I'm exhausted from rush hour traffic and just want to sleep. :sleep:

P.s. I feel HUGE today... Like WADDLING, belly is gonna rip, achy EVERYWHERE- kind of huge! Wow. February is here though, two months to go til Jaxon's bday, our shower, and full term day! Time has seriously been flying.


----------



## frsttimemama

Cassidy, I hope you guys get answers soon! 

Morgan, i plan to try to start walking when the ice and snow melts. I hear you though. I am SO tired! All the time.

My mom is buying baby stuff. Lots of it. I sound ungrateful, but I'm not. It's just driving me crazy! I told her to wait. I'm only almost 6 weeks. Geesh. We only need clothes.That's it. And maybe blankets and such if this is a girl. What if something happens? I have told her and told her. All i can do is let her but it's ticking me off. I think I'm just extra bitchy because I don't feel the greatest today.


----------



## Ingodshand

Cassidy- So sorry that you all are still waiting for answers. I hope the new doctor can help!

Morgan- I am really not doing anything even though I know that I should be at least walking. But like everyone else I am just so tired all the time! I have just been trying to stay away from sweets even though that is all I want to eat lately and I eat way too many carbs. I feel like the scale just keeps creeping up, but at least I know it is the baby growing too since I am in the middle of a big baby growth spurt right now.

AFM- I feel so bad that I have absolutely no patience with my daughter and i think that I am getting sick again. Just so tired of having a headache and being sick:cry:. Can spring please get here!!!!

K, done complaining:happydance:


----------



## HWPG

i'm still spinning, and would like to continue that (forever). also, OH makes me go on walks at least once/weekend, which i think will continue or even increase as it gets warmer and lighter. 
i'm feeling pretty good today, look cute. i'm wearing this legging/skirt combo thing my mom got me with a pink hoodie lightweight sweater thing. the down side is i look "thin" - boo. me want bump. and you all know - when *you* can tell a difference in your body, you kind of want other people to notice it also. today i just look like i had a huge breakfast :) hm, speaking of which, i'm hungry again.....


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

I joined the gym and have been going and walking on the treadmill. I do anywhere from 40-50 minutes at 3MPH and usually on a slight incline. Doesn't feel like i'm doing much, but at least i'm staying active and moving.


----------



## clynn11

Sooo pissed. The new doctor called this mornong and cancelled Kevin's appointment. Grre soo over this all.


----------



## Ingodshand

clynn11 said:


> Sooo pissed. The new doctor called this mornong and cancelled Kevin's appointment. Grre soo over this all.


Ugh so sorry, can you reschedule?


----------



## clynn11

So ridiculous we've been waiting 3 weeks for this appt. They call us an hour before he's supposed to go in and says he cabt be seen because he's not a member of their facility and needs to become one beforw they will see him. Ummm maybe you should of told us that when we called weeks ago making an appt. For a new patient. Sooo frustrating!!×


----------



## Lotalaughs16

Wow Cass, that is soooo annoying. It's like maybe they should let you know WHEN YOU MAKE THE APPT!!! I also find that receptionists at doctor's offices are generally very rude in my experience...(I'm really sorry if anyone one here has that job..If so I would not categorize any of you as rude lol)

I hope they can squeeze him in quickly so you don't have to wait too long


----------



## wavescrash

Ugh that's ridiculous, sorry Cassidy :( Hope he can get in sometime soon.


AFM - 34 week OB appointment in 3 hours.


----------



## morganwhite7

^FX'd she's engaged! :)


----------



## wavescrash

Thanks Morgan! I hope so. If for nothing more than to explain the pains and everything I've been feeling lately lol.

I was going through my journal from my last pregnancy. I had my first internal exam at 35 weeks (closed/far back) and then another at 36w when I was 1cm 50% effaced. The only reason I got the internal at 36w (I saw someone other than my regular OB so she wasn't going to do one) was because I was having lots of pressure and rectal pressure. I've had lots of cervical pain/pressure and intermittent rectal pressure so I'm wondering if my new OB would do an internal if I mentioned that lol.

I wonder if having babies early is genetic or something like that. My mom had me 2 weeks early, she had both of my siblings 1 month early, Autumn was 10 days early & Hannah was 13 days early. So naturally I'm curious if that means Leah will be early as well, especially since this is my 3rd baby and each pregnancy has been harder on my body, you know?

I'm also going to ask about a growth scan because one of the OBs I saw in the office like 6 weeks ago said something about getting one done.


----------



## brunettebimbo

It's so interesting reading about your appointments etc. It's so much different here. They won't go anywhere nearly you internally until your in labour in the UK!

I think it has to have some sort of pattern, my Mum and my Sister both had their babies early, nothing major, always full term but never past due date. I was 5 days early with Tristan too.


----------



## frsttimemama

Ugh! Cassidy that's so frustrating! Hope he gets in soon!

Waves, good luck!

Bb, I knew it was different, but that's crazy! I like knowing what's going on in there!

Afm, I feel like a cow today.. and i know that I have not even begun! Lol. It's a too early to 'show" but definitely feeling like a cow for some reason! I joked with hubby about feeling that way because of twins.. lol. I need to eat healthier and get to walking. Snow and ice go away! I think we are supposed to have another 6" by Monday. Ugh! I am anxious about my appointment Tuesday, too. Just needs to hurry up!


----------



## wavescrash

Thanks! Leaving shortly for my appointment so we shall see. I feel like my OB doesn't like me so she likely won't do any sort of exam lol.


----------



## jury3

I really went into this pregnancy expecting I would probably gain a lot. Between being extremely nauseous for the first 17 weeks, eating healthier and then not having much of an appetite (I assume bc the babies are taking up so much room or still from hormones), I just haven't really gained. I'm sure if I had started out at a healthier weight, then I would have gained more by now. However, I had at least 60lbs I could lose before getting pregnant so I am positive I have lost some of that while the babies have gained. They are right on track and actually a little ahead on growth, so I know they are getting what they need. I haven't worked out the entire pregnancy either. I still have a few months to go though, I could totally gain a bunch of weight between now and then!

Ashlee-So glad you haven't been throwing up! Mine transitioned from extreme nausea to a horrible gag reflex and has now finally gone away for the most part. I have random days of slight nausea, but nothing like it was! I hope it stays away for you!

Cassidy-I'm so sorry they still haven't figured out what's wrong with him. I cannot believe they waited until right before his apt to cancel like that! They should have done that when you first set up the apt! You guys cannot catch a break!

Kara-That is so sucky about the 3 hour test. I hope you only have to drink it once! 

I signed up for my std through my employer before we started trying to get pregnant so it would be in place. They would have paid the 50 or 60% for however long my doc said I needed to be out (6 weeks for vaginal, 8 weeks for c-section). I'm so glad now that I had that in place or else I wouldn't have any money right now until after 90 days when my ltd kicks in. 
I would love to quit teaching and do something part time so I could be home more, but we'll have to see what we can manage financially. If I go back to teaching at least I won't be with the wicked witch anymore and I most likely won't be in the same position I was in this year, I will be moved to something I actually want to do. So at least I have that to look forward to! I just know it's going to be hard leaving those babies....


----------



## asmcsm

Ugh Cassidy I would be PISSED! Definitely something they should have told you when you booked the appointment 3 weeks ago!


----------



## asmcsm

jury3 said:


> Ashlee-So glad you haven't been throwing up! Mine transitioned from extreme nausea to a horrible gag reflex and has now finally gone away for the most part. I have random days of slight nausea, but nothing like it was! I hope it stays away for you!

Lol yea about that...I think I jinxed myself cuz I threw up this morning while brushing my teeth lol. i was a little nauseous but not like horrible but then my gag reflex was REALLY bad


----------



## jury3

Also wanted to tell you girls, I have been using the Burt's Bees lotion below and my belly is so soft! It doesn't leave me greasy and it smells good too. We bought some coconut oil but I haven't tried it out yet, DW has been using it to cook. Anyway, thought I'd suggest it.


----------



## jury3

asmcsm said:


> Lol yea about that...I think I jinxed myself cuz I threw up this morning while brushing my teeth lol. i was a little nauseous but not like horrible but then my gag reflex was REALLY bad

Lol Yeah, the only time I threw up was once when brushing my teeth and I gagged. Really I'm not sure it counted at throwing up bc there wasn't anything to throw up lol Brushing my teeth was the worst during the bad gag reflex phase! Hopefully it passes quickly for you!


----------



## wavescrash

Not to be a party pooper but just you wait til nausea kicks back in toward the end :(


----------



## frsttimemama

I didn't have nausea at the end. I just didn't have much room to eat.


----------



## clynn11

Had a scare at work today! We had a few orders come in so as soon as I got there at 3 I started labeling and putting stuff out. I didn't sit down at all over a 45 minute period and apparently my body doesn't like it when I do that now. I was up on a step stool putting something on the shelves and my ears started ringing, got super lightheaded, and vision started fading away. I sat down and luckily it went away after a minute or two, but still- so scary!!


----------



## clynn11

Definitely gonna look into that burts bees lotion Julie!

Amanda I saw your status on FB, FX shef flips soon! Exciting you're already 2cm dilated!


----------



## wavescrash

Thanks Cassidy! Scary little scare you had there but glad things are ok. I've had a few moments like that :/


So I had my 34 week check-up today. I've gained 30lbs so far, baby's HB was 138bpm. She checked my fundal height but didn't comment on it. I was going to ask but we were talking about other things lol. Anyway, she did an internal exam and said I'm already 2cm dilated, didn't mention if I've started to efface at all yet and said Leah's breech. She didn't have to reach far to feel my cervix either. Sent me to L&D for an NST which I/Leah passed.

However she had them do a group B strep swab on me 2 weeks early because (according to the OB at the hospital) she thinks I'll probably deliver early. The swab is only valid for a few weeks so if you do it too early, you'll have to get it redone before the end of your pregnancy which is why most OB's do the swab at 36 weeks. So having mine done at 34 because she thinks I'll deliver early, already being 2cm and having a breech baby... I'm freaked out a little lol. I know anything can happen or not happen still so I'm not going to stress TOO much about it.

I go back next Friday so we'll see.


----------



## frsttimemama

Wow Amanda, that's exciting and nerve-wracking I'm sure! Hope she flips for you!!

Cass, so scary! Glad you're okay!


----------



## TTCaWee1

Waves she's going to be here so soon!!! I hope she flips soon! I imagine you will know when she does right?

Cassidy - scary moment! I remember those! I've had a few recently but they mostly happen at work when I do too much. Make sure you are drinking lots of water. 

I am getting so large and uncomfortable. I can't wait to not be preggo anymore. I want to meet my little baby and see her on the outside. I want my body back and to be able to sit up quickly and be able to put my shoes on without grunting. I know a lot of people really enjoy pregnancy but I'm just ready for it to be over lol. I want my little baby to snuggle with


----------



## wavescrash

frsttimemama said:


> Wow Amanda, that's exciting and nerve-wracking I'm sure! Hope she flips for you!!




TTCaWee1 said:


> Waves she's going to be here so soon!!! I hope she flips soon! I imagine you will know when she does right?

Thanks. I hope she flips too. Definitely going to try and encourage it myself lol. I've never had a breech baby so I really don't know but I've heard from several people that they definitely knew when baby flipped. I'm just bummed because even though she was breech at 22 weeks, I thought she'd flipped for sure. Especially with the pain/pressure I've been having. It's crazy to me that her butt is causing all that pain/pressure and somehow dilating my cervix lol.

I could also stay 2cm dilated for several weeks and nothing more happens which is very possible. But at the same time, Autumn was 10 days early, Hannah was 13 days early, I was born 2 weeks early, my siblings both a month early. I didn't start dilating this early on with Hannah and definitely not Autumn.

I was honestly expecting her to say I was still closed up nice and tight but when she said 2cm and I realized she barely had to reach back to check my cervix, I about pooped myself lol. I guess we'll see what happens. I've had lots more pains and pressure since coming home but who knows what that's about.


----------



## asmcsm

Yikes! Scary Cass! I've tried to stay off step stools at work as much as possible because my balance just isn't the same these days.

Ran into two of my old coaches from middle school today. They were able to tell I was pregnant yay! Lol happy to have a bump and not just look frumpy/fat lol. So ready for the weekend...gotta drop off my boy pup to get neutered then probably going to the in-laws for Super Bowl (I just want the snacks lol) until its time to pick him up. Oooo which reminds me, MIL is going to buy Lux's crib :happydance: so excited about that!


----------



## wavescrash

Very off-topic but was googling and came across this little blog post from a L&D nurse about pooping during delivery :)

https://doulanursemidwife.blogspot.com/2010/08/down-and-dirty-yeah-im-going-to-say-it.html


----------



## frsttimemama

Rachel, I remember that feeling well. I'm not looking forward to it at all. I did enjoy feeing him move all over the place and being able to watch it though. :) Hiccups were my favorite. Or when I would poke him in the feet or butt, he would kick me back. I hate that I have to be pregnant for 2 years to get one baby, but on the other hand, I'm grateful for the opportunity so I'm gonna try to make the best of it and enjoy what I can because I'm not sure I'll do it again. Hubby helped me with my socks and shoes for several months. Maybe yours can help if you're both home when you're getting ready.

Waves, you're absolutely right. I've heard you can walk around for weeks that way, too. I never experienced any of that though. I went to 39 weeks and was barely 1 cm. Even when they were inducing me, my body was not particularly receptive. I think that baby was in there with his arms and legs stretched out saying, "I'm not coming out!" Haha. Maybe they will try to flip her next week if she hasn't moved at all on her own? Hopefully she will. Our little guy was head down for the majority of of my pregnancy. I wanna say from 22 weeks or so on. He moved all over, but stayed in the same general area. I'm so thankful for a C-section again. The thought of pooping during delivery freaks me out more than words can express! That was the absolute worst thing I was afraid of last time around, so I'm very thankful for a scheduled C-section in that respect! :)

AFM, so so tired. Can't wait for the weekend. Sleeping in! Yay! And 6 more inches of snow and 1/4 inch of ice. Heading to the grocery tonight to stock up on the essentials.. like coffee and bottled water and peaches because that's really all that sounds good to me this morning. 6 weeks today! Yay! 1/2 thru first tri = 1/6 of the way there!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Amanda- you are getting so close!!! I can't believe she's almost here!!

Not much to report ladies - 7 days until I find out the gender and I feel like i'm going to lose my mind!! LOL. I'll be nearly 21 weeks and i'll be devastated if for some reason the baby doesn't cooperate. I haven't bought a single thing for baby. I want to know what it is first, but I don't think I can wait much longer to buy adorable baby stuff. I'm just not a fan of gender neutral stuff.


----------



## frsttimemama

I just discovered the yummiest smoothie! I bought it at Kroger in the produce department. It's Bolthouse Farms Berry Boost. Yummmm! Great for days you just aren't hungry but know you need something. It has 3 3/4 servings of ftuit in it. I had been considering it for a week or two and finally tried it this morning. I also have terrible heartburn, but that's just how pregnancy is for me.


----------



## frsttimemama

That's so exciting Britt! I have some gender neutral stuff and it's ok but I prefer something gender specific, too.


----------



## Lotalaughs16

Cassidy, thats so scary...try to stay off those step stools! I'm glad it passed quickly

Amanda, I can't believe Leah will be here so soon...hope she cooperates and flips on her own.

Britt, that is so exciting...hope baby gives you a good angle...I can't believe you haven't bought anything yet although it will be more fun once you find out...I seriously will have to have my husband hide the money from me when I get pregnant so i don't buy too much...even with us getting a dog I've had to stop myself from almost buying so many dog toys, clothes, etc. lol

Good Luck Kara with the GD test, I hope they don't make you drink it 3 times.

Thats great about the crib Ash!


----------



## Kiamaria83

Hi ladies. I'm back from hols and had a fab time. Just trying to catch up with what I've missed.
Cass hope you're ok. Be careful if you're feeling light headed. You need to look after yourself and your precious cargo.

Oooh exciting amanda. Is it normal practice in usa to have a strep b test ? I ask as my waters broke and it took 3 days for elliott to arrive. As I had just pushed him out a nurse was reading my notes and said "did you grt the strep b treated " I was like wtf is that and how come I didnt know I had it. Turns out at my last smear strep b was detected but I was never given antibiotics for it so poor elliott tested positive and had to be rushed off to neonatal care and hooked up to a drip. After googling it I didnt realise how serious it can be in new borns and I dont understand why pregnant ladies arent checked for it. 

Hope all you girls are ok and julie your bump is just lovely


----------



## frsttimemama

Glad vacation was great! :) Testing soon?? And yes, it's Normal practice here for group b testing.


----------



## Kiamaria83

I think its too early to test. I have been having a pinching stretching feeling on my right side. I always get it when preg so hoping its a good sign. Also the odd boob twinge and constipation. Lovely !! I have been taking my aspirin daily so if I am preg I hope this helps the bean to stick. I may test tomorrow .


----------



## wavescrash

frsttimemama said:


> Waves, you're absolutely right. I've heard you can walk around for weeks that way, too. I never experienced any of that though. I went to 39 weeks and was barely 1 cm. Even when they were inducing me, my body was not particularly receptive. I think that baby was in there with his arms and legs stretched out saying, "I'm not coming out!" Haha. Maybe they will try to flip her next week if she hasn't moved at all on her own? Hopefully she will. Our little guy was head down for the majority of of my pregnancy. I wanna say from 22 weeks or so on. He moved all over, but stayed in the same general area. I'm so thankful for a C-section again. The thought of pooping during delivery freaks me out more than words can express! That was the absolute worst thing I was afraid of last time around, so I'm very thankful for a scheduled C-section in that respect! :)

Not entirely sure what to expect from here on out. Never had a breech baby before and this is my first pregnancy with this particular OB. My cousin has had 2 c-sections, both babies breech. Her first was a frank breech and then this second one, she just had earlier this month. She had scans and such, baby was head down but in order to get her VBAC, they wanted her to go into labor on her own before 39 weeks and she never did, so they just scheduled a repeat c-section. Turns out baby flipped breech at the very end anyway so she would have needed a c-section anyway lol. Anyway she said the fact that my OB didn't mention anything about scheduling a c-section or anything like that, she thinks my OB believes I'll deliver early as well.

My OB didn't make any comments about it to me so I don't want to assume that's what she thinks but hell... that's what the L&D OB said too so who knows. I'm just hoping she'll flip. I'm not scared of a c-section by any means, I just don't want one if I can avoid it. I love labor and delivery. Sure a c-section is nice knowing exactly what day/time you'll have your baby but there's so much excitement to labor watching and that moment when the L&D nurse or doc says "Yep, we're admitting you." I love pushing and the immediate skin-to-skin. Healthy baby is most important so if a c-section is the route we need to take then so be it, life will go on. I've had 2 vaginal deliveries so I've been able to experience it before, unlike many other women who wish they had... but still lol. I'm just not mentally/emotionally prepared for it.

There's a few things I can do daily to try and encourage her to flip from spinningbabies.com so I'm going to give all that a try. There's a VERY firm "end" (head or butt) to the baby up near the right side of my ribs. It hurts when I touch the area. Not sure which end it is though. 



CantHrdlyWait said:


> Amanda- you are getting so close!!! I can't believe she's almost here!!

Thanks! So exciting your scan is so close!!!! Autumn didn't cooperate and I had to return a week later to find out gender but Hannah was much more cooperative. Hopefully your babe is the same :)



Lotalaughs16 said:


> Amanda, I can't believe Leah will be here so soon...hope she cooperates and flips on her own.

Me either lol! Thanks :) We shall see. Trying some exercises from spinningbabies.com to see if it helps. 



Kiamaria83 said:


> Oooh exciting amanda. Is it normal practice in usa to have a strep b test ? I ask as my waters broke and it took 3 days for elliott to arrive. As I had just pushed him out a nurse was reading my notes and said "did you grt the strep b treated " I was like wtf is that and how come I didnt know I had it. Turns out at my last smear strep b was detected but I was never given antibiotics for it so poor elliott tested positive and had to be rushed off to neonatal care and hooked up to a drip. After googling it I didnt realise how serious it can be in new borns and I dont understand why pregnant ladies arent checked for it.

That's scary :( But yes it's standard to test for it around 36 weeks here. And then if positive you get antibiotics in the hospital. The OB at L&D said the swab is only valid for 5 weeks or something like that so if it's been 5 weeks since you had it done and you still haven't delivered, you have to get it redone.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Fx she turns Amanda. 
So many gender scans coming up. 
Sorry I was on a bit of bnb break yesterday and didn't get to catch up.


----------



## wavescrash

Cowgirl07 said:


> Fx she turns Amanda.

Thanks dear <3



frsttimemama said:


> Waves, you're absolutely right. I've heard you can walk around for weeks that way, too. I never experienced any of that though. I went to 39 weeks and was barely 1 cm.

Meant to add in my other reply -- I've never experienced being dilated for an extended period of time either. At least not at the same dilation. I don't remember too much from my first but I didn't start dilating til the end. With Hannah I was closed at 35 weeks, 1cm at 36 weeks, 2cm at 37 weeks when I had my sweep and then 3cm when I was admitted to the hospital at 38+1. Had her that day lol.

And I know they can say if you've given birth before you can always be dilated to 1cm but I've been closed up tight this whole pregnancy based on previous exams for various reasons (spotting, falling, etc.) Also the fact that she didn't have to reach too far back to check my cervix has me curious as to what's going to happen too lol. I remember with Hannah my cervix was very posterior until I got to around 2cm and then it started coming forward. But then I had her a week later so who knows.

But I also don't think my OB expects I'll deliver anytime super soon because otherwise I imagine they'd have discussed steroid shots for baby's lungs and things of that nature. I'm just curious to see if there's any change at my appt next Friday.


----------



## goldstns

Waves...not that its the same but I was 2 cm dilated for like 4 weeks. But it was my first, so being your third might make it faster.


----------



## morganwhite7

I was also 2 cm dilated at 35 weeks with Jaxon!

Nikki- I hope all is well.. post some more pics of your princess' sweet face when you get a chance :)


----------



## frsttimemama

I'm not sure this is accurate, but in the US, isn't it pretty standard to deliver within 24 hours of your water breaking due to infection?


----------



## morganwhite7

^YES! 

I've been reading all over 3rd trimester thread where ladies waters break and their MW (usually in UK or countries other than the US) tell them to say at home for a while longer, overnight etc. But my OB told me waters breaking means come to L&D immediately, bc baby will be born in 24-48 hrs and you'd need monitored for cord prolapse and infection.


----------



## frsttimemama

Ok! That's what I thought, too, but I could always be wrong!


----------



## wavescrash

goldstns said:


> Waves...not that its the same but I was 2 cm dilated for like 4 weeks. But it was my first, so being your third might make it faster.




morganwhite7 said:


> I was also 2 cm dilated at 35 weeks with Jaxon!

Unfortunately, that's the sucky part lol. It _sounds_ promising but like you both, I could very well stay at 2cm for awhile lol. I'm just hoping to follow similar patterns to my previous pregnancies but I have no idea how common that is or if there's no relevance at all. The next week is going to drag until my appointment though lol.



frsttimemama said:


> I'm not sure this is accurate, but in the US, isn't it pretty standard to deliver within 24 hours of your water breaking due to infection?

Yep. I tested positive for a small/slow leak with Hannah so I was immediately admitted and several hours later started on Pitocin (I had been dilated to a 3 and was contracting frequently by this point anyway.) It's so weird to me to see girls in the UK and elsewhere post about being sent home to wait a week or several days when their waters have gone or started leaking. I'd be so worried about things going wrong lol.

AFM - We had a teeny, tiny amount of wiggle room with money this pay period (and I do mean teeny, tiny lol) so OH said he didn't mind me going to get a haircut... which I have been desperately wanting for our maternity pictures in less than 2 weeks and just in general. So I have an appointment with my hair dresser in an hour. I'm both excited and nervous because I'm cutting off quite a bit and going back to a longer bob.


----------



## frsttimemama

I know! I thought the same thing!! Yay for hair cuts!


----------



## jury3

Be careful Cass! I used a step stool to change my bulletin board at work and got off balance twice. Since then I only use a step stool with supervision lol 

Waves-I'm glad everything is looking good! That's so exciting it's getting close to time :) If you do end up doing a c-section they still might let you do skin to skin. I know my doc is letting us do skin to skin if we have a c-section unless there is a problem. 

Rachel-I completely feel you. I love having the babies in me and being able to feel them move, but the weight of my uterus when I stand, the spd, the hip pain when I sleep, the back pain at the end of the day...It's going to wear on me quickly! lol

Britt-I know the wait sucks! We bought gender neutral stuff before we knew genders. Honestly we didn't find much and what we did find was basically all yellow...we really should have waited bc we aren't even going to use most of it lol

Sandy-Like the other girls said, yes it is common practice that once the water breaks they want you to have the baby soon. However, if you are early in the pregnancy they will try to wait. I think you are usually monitored in the hospital on bed rest at that point though bc they want to watch for infection and also they monitor how much fluid the baby still has in utero.


----------



## frsttimemama

I feel like the most awful person in the world right now. I forgot how long my son was. I thought I knew, and I was right, but I wasn't 100% sure. I feel awful. All I have are some memories, a piece of his hair, and some papers.. and I am forgetting. Not like there's tons to even remember.


----------



## morganwhite7

Waves- That will be a nice mom-do.. easy to manage with a newborn and 2 yr old.. GL I love hair appts, haven't had a proper one in 2 years now! 

Sandy- Same here.. a lock of brown hair, outfits, papers, and whatever my brain can remember from those drugged up 13 days. It's awful. But we were at family dinner the other day and I was telling everyone he was 5 lbs, when in fact he was 7. I felt so guilty, but hey that's not what mattered to me at the time! I also forgot (and still am not sure) of what day we got married. I know it was a few days after getting to the hospital, the first week of April.. but it's still all so blurry and I need to go find our marriage abstract and see what day my 1st wedding anniversary is seeing as it's coming up here in 2 mos! :dohh:


----------



## frsttimemama

Glad I'm not alone. It just feels so awful, like little details are slipping away. And that's all I have. That whole 2 weeks really is a blur.


----------



## Kiamaria83

Ahh girls. You really have been through so much. I'm so happy that you have your little bundles on the way. Nothing will replace your loss but having something to hold and love is a little way to healing a broken heart . When my mum was murdered I was a mess for years. Ill never feel over her death but for some reason having elliott helped deal with the pain. 

The uk is a bit blasé for my liking. It worries me to have another baby on the nhs as it was sheer luck that the strep was caught. I cant believe I was left in labour for 3 days. I was soooo tired after. Of I have done 2 tests. I dont think I can see anything on them but im not worried as im only about 8 days post o


----------



## morganwhite7

Ashlee- Noticed any more movement lately? 
Britt- You too? 

She is just now getting underneath my ribs and it feels SO strange.. I had forgotten this feeling. She's running out of space in there!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Girls can you all check the front page - https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...s-red-violets-blue-our-bfps-long-overdue.html Think it's ok :)


----------



## wavescrash

jury3 said:


> Waves-I'm glad everything is looking good! That's so exciting it's getting close to time :) If you do end up doing a c-section they still might let you do skin to skin. I know my doc is letting us do skin to skin if we have a c-section unless there is a problem.

I'd hope so! But we'll see. My OB didn't mention c-section yet so I don't want to assume anything. But I hate having all this info (2cm, breech, L&D OB thinks my OB thinks I'll go early, having delivered early before, etc) and not knowing what is going to happen and when lol.



frsttimemama said:


> I feel like the most awful person in the world right now. I forgot how long my son was.

:hugs: I know the circumstances are totally different and not comparable but half the time, I forget how long my 8 year old was at birth or what time she was born lol. 



morganwhite7 said:


> Waves- That will be a nice mom-do.. easy to manage with a newborn and 2 yr old.. GL I love hair appts, haven't had a proper one in 2 years now!

Thanks! I'm pretty happy with how it turned out. I usually get my hair cut 1-2 times a year depending. It's so worth it to spend the little extra and go to an actual salon and the same stylist.


----------



## asmcsm

morganwhite7 said:


> Ashlee- Noticed any more movement lately?

A little bit. I've noticed some feelings in the evening, usually when I'm sitting up and there's some pressure on my bump. Doesn't feel like gas, but doesn't really feel like the bubbles anymore either...most of the time not sure if I'm really feeling something or just imagining it lol


----------



## jury3

bb-Mine looks fine.

The other day I was telling DW that sometimes they get to kicking down lower (around pubic bone area) and it feels kind of like there are jumping beans in my belly lol It's the weirdest feeling. It also kind of reminds me of this episode of those ER stories. There was one where this guy had air leaking under his skin. His face got all swollen and the nurse would push on it and it kind of popped almost like bubble wrap. It's creepy, but sometimes that's what their low kicks make me think of...lol
My favorite right now is the babies will push out in one spot and I can feel that there is something there. If you push on my stomach when they are doing that stuff you can actually feel body parts move around. It's the craziest thing.


----------



## wavescrash

Ugh I've been having random/quick tightening in my lower back and bump. Tons of random cervical pains on and off as well. She better be turning or something better be going on in there lol.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Morgan- yes! I've been feeling all kinds of movement! This is one active baby! I feel him/her the most in the evenings when i'm laying on the couch!


----------



## Disneybaby26

Lol Julie! I love that show!

I looove feeling the body parts like drag by but my absolute favorite is little hiccups! :)


----------



## wavescrash

Someone in my due date club just had their baby (Jan 31.) I am so not prepared for this... But I am totally prepared to not be pregnant anymore.


----------



## frsttimemama

Ash, that's so exciting. It will feel more defined soon.

Britt, that's the best! :) Early on, I always felt most in the most in the evenings, too.

Kara, hiccups were my favorite, too. I didn't know they were hiccups until I was having him though. I thought he was just kicking. Haha. but NOW I know. I also loved pushing on his foot or butt and he would kick me. 

Julie that air under the skin thing sounds so gross! Lol. I can't imagine having 2 of them in there. My goodness.

Waves, thanks. I feel better about it today. I just had a rough day yesterday. I cried for half an hour. Haha. I love hormones. :) Hope she's turning in there for you! 

AFM, I don't really wanna do anything today. We have to go to town to the store, but I'm not feeling it. I'm so lazy lately! It doesn't help that it's snowy and icy out there and I'm out of coffee..


----------



## Kiamaria83

Eeek I definitely see a line. What do you ladies think ?
 



Attached Files:







20140201_143144.jpg
File size: 18 KB
Views: 16


----------



## Kiamaria83

Not sure if these are better pics. They arent taking very well but I can definitely see 2 positive tests. Hoe is that possible if I am only about 8 days post o
 



Attached Files:







20140201_143701.jpg
File size: 20.5 KB
Views: 12









20140201_143604.jpg
File size: 17.9 KB
Views: 12


----------



## HWPG

I see it!


----------



## frsttimemama

I definitely see it on the blue dye test, and I'm pretty sure I see it on the FRER. Yay!! :) Mine were really light at first, too, and I tested at 10 dpo. They progressed over the next week though. FX tight for you! Let the FRER dry and take another picture tonight. Mine definitely showed up better after it dried.

And I have to hurry and get ready.. hubby decided he's taking me shopping for Florida clothes and flip flops! Umm yay! Hah. I actually don't love shopping, but I do need some stuff to wear on vacay. Hopefully I can find some stuff I can grow into with this belly that I'm gonna be getting. Is it even possible for my pants to really be tight or is it my imagination? I'm barely more than 6 weeks, but I swear, my jeans and panties are getting tight.


----------



## HWPG

Sandy, my 'growth' has been very funny and not linear. I swear I puffed out every even week (6, 8, 10, and ESP 12). Last week I thought I was huge! This week I think I'm skinny, and someone even said to me how trim I look ( :( ). So having tight waists at this point is prob normal. I'm hoping Monday gives me another bump in the bump!


----------



## Kiamaria83

The frer is already darker but my phone kills it when I take a piccy. Ill do another test in a couple of days. I'm really scared as I can def feel twinges and nipping down there. u hope that doesnt mean something bad is going to happen.

Ooo enjoy the shopping. Make sure hubby spoils you.


----------



## morganwhite7

Colette- no I see the line too, just means beans is settling in! I felt lots of funny pains and even like AF would show the whole week after! :)

Sandy- I agree.. May not have a noticeable bump but that doesn't mean your body/uterus hasn't already started expanding to accommodate lil babe! By 8 weeks my belly was a no-no zone.. No pressure or touching it, I felt super protective of it too. I've been out of my jeans since 6 weeks!


----------



## frsttimemama

Try it with flash? That helped mine. I still have some twinges and mild cramps sometimes.

Thanks Mirolee and Morgan! What did you do if you were out if your jeans at 6 weeks Morgan?


----------



## Kiamaria83

Thanks girls. Im just going to relax and pray all will be ok. I will panic with every twinge but ill feel better after an early scan.

Sandy what about leggings and floaty tops ? I also wore lots of floaty dresses. Look on
https://m.newlook.com

They have lovely maternity wear


----------



## Kiamaria83

Sandy I tried with the flash but it whites out the whole picture. I think dropping my phone on concrete might have something to do with it .


----------



## brunettebimbo

I can't see it but I'm on my phone!!

The other girls do though so I guess congratulations are in order :)


----------



## HWPG

I used the hair and trick for a bit. Then went a size up (pants in the back of my closet). Used a belly band some days. I'm still not in mat pants yet, but def in mat shirts, as my normal shirts are not long enough anymore.
Today I'm going to a lia Sophia jewelry party (check out the jewels online). Gonna buy myself summtin nice. Then groceries, where I'll prob get a decaf latte on the way home. And tonight I'm gonna try making these twice baked potatoes - the filling will have spinach and artichoke and cream cheese in it. We'll see how they turn out, will have to make sure I have a back up plan. ;)
Tomorrow is picture day - 14 weeks!


----------



## clynn11

I def. see it on the CB but i'm pretty sure I see it on the other too! Congrats!


----------



## Kiamaria83

This is the dismantled frer. Def darker now. :happydance: I'm still taking the aspirin. Do any of you girls know anything about aspirin ? Not sure whether to continue or not. 

Mirolee looking forward to your progress pics
 



Attached Files:







20140201_172106.jpg
File size: 19.1 KB
Views: 12


----------



## clynn11

Def. BFP :happydance: What's your EDD?? I don't know anything about aspirin, sorry.

Tweaks for you!! :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







20140201_143701.jpg
File size: 13.9 KB
Views: 6









20140201_172106.jpg
File size: 9.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Kiamaria83

Thanks cass. Edd 17th oct. Exactly a month before elliotts 3rd birthday.


----------



## brunettebimbo

I 100% see it on that! :happydance: Your due date is the day before Tristans :)


----------



## Kiamaria83

You're next bb. 3rd time lucky. Praying you get your sticky bfp this time


----------



## goldstns

Congrats on that bfp!!!!


----------



## goldstns

Can't wait til your little ones r here. 

I can't stop cuddling Alia! So in love.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Kiamaria83 said:


> You're next bb. 3rd time lucky. Praying you get your sticky bfp this time

I really hope so!!


----------



## Ingodshand

Congrats!!! So exciting!!!

My doctor said you can continue the aspirin as long as you want but at least to the end of the first trimester.


----------



## frsttimemama

Yayy! I totally see that like clearly obviously, even without the tweak! ;) And even better with. So exciting! I had a friend who had 2 early MC's and whose doctor put her on aspirin. I don't know how long she took it, but her 3rd pregnancy was successful. Prayers for you. I can't imagine how nervous you must be; wait yes I can. Just in a different way.


----------



## frsttimemama

Shopping was kinda successful. I found 4 t-shirt and 2 tank tops, all on sale for $5 at Old Navy. They should grow with my belly I think. And that's it. No pants, shorts, or capri's that I liked, nor any flip flops. Looks like mama might be doing some shopping in Florida, where those things are more in season than here! Now I'm at home in my chair with hot chocolate, the heating pad, some blankets, and my dog because I'm FROZEN!! It rained on us all day. On top of the snow. It was cold, wet, and slick. Ew.


----------



## Lotalaughs16

yay Collette! Congrats!!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Congrats Colette.


----------



## wavescrash

Congrats on the BFP <3


----------



## goldstns

Doc said me and Alia are sharing a yeast infection between breast and her mouth...called Thrush...anyone have info on this? She said its common and gave Alia meds and me a topical cream.


----------



## wavescrash

goldstns said:


> Doc said me and Alia are sharing a yeast infection between breast and her mouth...called Thrush...anyone have info on this? She said its common and gave Alia meds and me a topical cream.

Thrush is ridiculously common. Hannah has gotten it as an infant. There's nothing to worry about at all. Just take/give the meds/cream as prescribed and just be careful about anything you use that touches your breasts/her mouth (pacifiers, nipple shields, pump equipment.) Make sure you sterilize everything after each use to prevent spreading it after the medicine takes effect. Alia may be a little more irritable if her mouth is sore but the meds work pretty quickly.


----------



## asmcsm

Oral thrush is pretty common. Just pH is out of whack so yeast is over growing . The meds and cream usually clear it up in a couple days.


----------



## Ingodshand

I have heard that thrush is pretty painful. So sorry for you both and hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Ingodshand

So my mom decided to measurer my "waist"last night and it was 46 and 1/4 inches (Omg!!) And then measure my dad. We were the same so we took a picture! Too funny!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20140202_034447.jpg
File size: 46.7 KB
Views: 10


----------



## goldstns

That's funny!!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Love it.


----------



## frsttimemama

Sorry about the thrush Nikki! Hope it clears up quickly and easily for your guys. I've heard it's very painful in the mouth. I'm not sure about the breast part. 

Such a cute pic! :)

So I'm getting a little antsy about my appointment Tuesday (besides the fact they are calling for another snow storm with possibly 4-9+" Tuesday into Wednesday so I may not make it.. :( ) in that I hope we can hear/see the heartbeat. I will be 6+4.


----------



## frsttimemama

And so the MS begins.. hope it's a fluke thing.


----------



## Ingodshand

Ugh, sorry you are not feeling well. Hopefully you will just feel it for a few weeks! But a really good sign:)


----------



## Ingodshand

Oh my gosh, only 59 days left to go.....Excited and so nervous at the same time


----------



## Disneybaby26

Colette!! Yay!! Congrats!! Xo

Sorry about the thrush Nikki, that sucks :( hopefully is clear up quickly!!

I think everything will be just perfect, Sandy! Hopefully the storm doesn't get in your way!

We walked a bunch at the concert last night (bad day to spend the morning cleaning my hardwoods on my hands and knees!! Now my hips are soooo sore and my vajayjay is swollen....ohhhh the joys!!

I working on a little Pinterest project today. Maybe the artsiest thing I've even done! Will post pics later!


----------



## clynn11

So sorry about the Thrush Nikki. I hope you and Alia get better quickly :hugs:

Sarah you look BEAUTIFUL!!

Sandy- your appointment is gonna go perfectly! I hope the MS is a fluke, but for me it started exactly at 6 weeks. It seems like it's left me at 14 weeks (knock on wood.. I haven't thrown up in 2 days!)

Kara- LOL! Sorry you're in pain, but sounds like fun! You better share the project after you're done with it, can't wait to see it!!

AFM, I kicked ass cleaning yesterday and we are in the progress of pulling up all the carpets in the house and replacing with laminate like we have in our kitchen. It's DEF. necessary with the pets and a new baby coming, i'm so excited! DH and I DTD last night and my uterus was sooo sore afterwards. I was like nooooo whyyyy. Lol. Did any of you have that? Does it stay like this the whole time until baby's out? I mean, it wasn't horrible, just kinda sucks after making love to have a tender belly for a little while afterwards lol. Also I've been getting SUCH INTENSE lower back pains it's ridiculous, and sooo random. Like I felt fine then bent over to fill up the cat's water bowl and couldn't even bend down far enough to pick it up I was in so much pain. It's crazy but usually only stays for 15-30 minutes before it goes away. 

19 DAYS UNTIL GENDER SCAN!!! WOOT WOOT!

Hope you all are doing wonderfully!


----------



## Disneybaby26

Yay Cass!! So soon!!! I can't wait to see if baby bird is a little she or he!!:)

As for dtd:the only way I'm really comfortable is with me on top. We've tried him on top, side, doggie. Nothing feels "good" to me unless I'm on top. DH doesn't mind! Lol so many of you girls love and have fantastic Preggo sex, I'm not a huge fan! No cramping or sore uterus, but I have noticed if DH finishes inside me my lady bits get kinda tingly and puffy...weirddddd.

Rachel-how are you??? Where have you been??


----------



## frsttimemama

Cass, I had the same issue, and as I got further along, my uterus would get really tight or 15-20 minutes. I hear ya on the back pain. The heating pad works wonders, it really does. It's my BFF some days. :)

I think I'm gonna take a nap before hubby's dad comes over to watch the superbowl. I made brownies, bbq smokey links, chips & salsa, and hot wings for later, cleaned, got a few things at the store, and now I'm exhaussssted! (And preparing for heartburn like nobody's business after that menu!) My belly is feeling better now though. Hopefully it stays that way.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Cassidy I am so freaking excited for your gender scan-packer mania may happen and I won't be sorry.


----------



## clynn11

Hehehehe yes total Packer mania! My husband is going to go crazy with it too, I guarantee it.


----------



## TTCaWee1

I'm here. Lurking...I've just been busy working a lot and taking care of home stuff. My kitty is sick again. We were at the vet last week and his tumor shrunk way down but he's jaundice and lethargic again. We have a growth scan tomorrow and dr appt then I start going every 2 weeks. We are going home Friday, shower Saturday, maternity pics Monday. Baby girl is getting so big that little body parts are constantly poking out. I can't believe she will be here so soon.


----------



## asmcsm

Cass, I usually get a little crampy and sometimes and backaches after we dtd but it goes away after half hour or so. It's not really painful, more annoying and irritating I guess. Maybe try positions where penetration isn't as deep? Might help reduce cramping. I know on our side or me on top works better for us since I have more control.


----------



## Disneybaby26

Awe, Rachel, I'm sorry to hear that :( I hope you have a really nice trip home and baby shower!! She will be here so soon! Happy 30 weeks!!

Today's craft! One of those 3$ brown cardboard letters! You draw whatever pattern freehand with Elmer's glue an then let it dry, and then paint and decorate! :) I'm pretty proud of it, and it's sparkly, what's better than that??
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17.7 KB
Views: 9


----------



## frsttimemama

Rachel, so exciting!! :) Can't believe it's gonna be happening soooo soon! Hope things go okay with kitty. Poor little dude.

Kara, LOVE the letter!! Great idea! Maybe we'll make one for little one's room to change up the décor a little and make it different and special for this baby.


----------



## TTCaWee1

Very cute Kara! And thanks ladies. It's very sad. He's my little buddy so it's extra tough.


----------



## frsttimemama

Ugh I feel like crap today. Well last night after I ate, I felt like crap. And it has continued through the night and into today. I'm not sick.. I just don't want to eat anything or drink anything or move, I just want to go back to bed. I don't think work will accept a call off for the next 32 weeks give or take. Ha. Maybe an English muffin and a Gatorade will help.


----------



## Disneybaby26

That stinks sandy- ginger ale always helped me, something with some bubbles! And some saltines or nuts! I think you might have a little girly growing in there! :)

Timer is running on my 3-hour test...big unenthusiastic woo!


----------



## TTCaWee1

Good luck Kara. 

Sandy I second the ginger ale and saltines. I snacked on thin pretzel sticks a lot and that seemed to help. 

AFM....this is going to be the worst day of my life. I've been up since about 3 bc my cat fell off the bed and has been moaning. Got up a bit ago and he was laying in the hallway peeing on himself bc he can't walk more than a few steps without falling over and he's basically dragging his lower body. Last night before bed he projectile vomited something so foul I swear it had stool in it. If you've ever seen vomit from someone with a small bowel obstruction, you know what shit in vomit looks like. So anyways he fell over while puking and has been pretty weak since. He's just limp. So we are waiting for the vet to open and are going to say goodbye. I gave him a whole syringe full of his pain meds in hopes that he will just go to sleep. He's been laying here with his eyes wide open like he's terrified for hours. Now he's finally got his eyes closed and while it sounds horrible to do, I've contemplated giving him another dose since it's an opiate and he will essentially just stop breathing. I know that prob sounds horrible but it's worse to watch your animal suffer. I've had my cat for almost 9 years. He's been by my side for all of those 9 years. There hasn't been one day (except being on vaca) that he hasn't snuggled in bed with me. I know everything happens for a reason but right now this just doesn't make sense.


----------



## frsttimemama

Thanks for the tips. Sprite and saltines are doing a world of good.

Rachel, I don't think it sounds horrible at all. I'm so sorry you're having to go through this. I have had my dog for 4 years and would feel the same. They are a member of your family. Ours is like a child to us. So sorry. 

Kara, ew. :( i hope you only have to drink it once! I'm sure you will pass!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Colette- Congrats on you Bfp!!!

Rachel- I am so so sorry about your kitty. I don't think there would be anything with him going peacefully like you said. I'd rather that than some big production at the vets office. I am so so sorry. I know how close we get to our pets. 

Sandy- I am sorry you aren't feeling well, but it's a good sign. I had it for 3.5 months. Just know that it does usually go away! 

Not much going on here for me. Super bowl weekend and I got on the scale this weekend and gained 3.8 lbs. OMG. I knew it would happen, but I weigh myself every Monday. So for 20 weeks my total weight gain is 6.6 lbs. For some reason this seems like a lot to me. I can't keep having weeks with a 3+ gain.


----------



## Disneybaby26

Rachel, I'm so so sorry. It doesn't sound horrible and it is exactly what I would do if I could administer at home like that. They really are our first babies and I know how awful and painful it is to have to say good he to that little life. I'm so sorry that you have to go through this right now. Thinking of you and your little kitty.

Im Ten minutes away from my third draw and I've got to admit I'm a little scared because I don't feel like shit...at all. I mean I'm bored out of my mind but I felt wayyyyy worse after the 1-hour and now it's been almost 2...hmmmm


----------



## morganwhite7

I am SO sorry Rachel. My dog has been the "filler" in my heart for our son so I can definitely imagine the love.. I am so sorry things are this way.. I like to believe all cats/dogs go to heaven :) I read this cute little article a week or so ago, reminded me of you. The reason why animals go sooner than humans, in the words of a 6 year old:

https://fourleggedlove.wordpress.co...-live-less-than-human-answer-of-a-6-year-old/

As for preggo weight gain, I WISH I had only gained 6 lbs........ I am 3rd tri and have gone from 110 to 135 :(


----------



## goldstns

So sorry Rachel. Our house is full of pets so I totally get the pain of losing one.

Disney ( sry mommy brain made me forget your name..i think Kara)...anyways, be careful once u do eat something... U'll get nauseous and light headed....like u feel like u'll faint. Have someone w u and drive u to get the food if u go out. I think after that test someone should be driving you too, but docs don't tell u that. Give it time, the feeling might hit u. Good luck. And if u continue to feel good it might be a good sign, cuz I felt like I would faint after I ate.


----------



## Lotalaughs16

Nikki, sorry about thrush, hope it clears up quickly.

Kara, that pinterest project was so adorable! Good luck with your test

Rachel, I'm sooo sorry about your cat, I don't think it sounds bad...you know what is best for him. Its never easy saying goodbye to a family pet.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Rachel-im so sorry, it's so hard when pets are that sick.


----------



## Disneybaby26

Thank you so much for the support and advice, Nikki! How is the thrush and little Alia??


----------



## goldstns

Disneybaby26 said:


> Thank you so much for the support and advice, Nikki! How is the thrush and little Alia??

all I can say is she's a trooper. She doesn't "complain"! I'm sure her mouth hurts, because everything I read says it should hurt, but I can't tell because she still eating well and not crying. She takes the meds so well!! We r lucky. I think her tongue looks better, but can't tell because she doesn't show me much and the times IV seen it it still looks white to me.

however her spit UPS aren't chunky like the were before...so I think that's good. But I know her tummy is bothering her because of the meds. Her belly is growling lots, she's pooped lots and she sometimes crys a little when trying to poop.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Awe I'm glad she is such a trooper.


----------



## morganwhite7

Forgot to post yesterday... Here's 27 vs. 28 weeks! Looks/feels much rounder! :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







28.jpg
File size: 46.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Cowgirl07

AWE Morgan you are so cute.


----------



## frsttimemama

I didn't have that issue with my 3 hour glucose test other than STARVING!! I hope you don't either.

Morgan so cute! 

I feel so crappy. Ugh. And not even as bad as I could, I know. Not whining, just wanna go home. Lol.


----------



## TTCaWee1

Thanks everyone. He died around 9 am at home. It was horrible. We just took him to have him cremated. DH is trying to be supportive but I don't think he really knows what to do.


----------



## Cowgirl07

I'm sorry. Hugs.


----------



## frsttimemama

I'm so sorry Rachel.


----------



## Kiamaria83

Ahh rachel so so sorry. Pets really are a member of the family. Its such a hard decision to make but you are very brave and doing the right thing and being a loving mummy to your cat.. There is nothing worse than when you see people keeping pets alive that are suffering badly. In a way I think people should have the same choice. 

Kara good luck. I dont know much about the test as we dont have them here. 

Sandy what about an ice lolly ? 

Well I've seen the dr. She was as cold as ice ! Why arent Dr's human ? I've been referred back to my consultant and I have an early scan booked in for the 25th. There isnt much more I can do now. I hope this is my sticky bean. I dont have much symptoms but then again my period isnt due until sat so its super early.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Colette sorry your Dr wasn't very welcoming. Fx for you.


----------



## frsttimemama

Can you get a new dr? Mine is wonderful. I couldn't imagine feeling that way about my doctor.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

I am so sorry Rachel. I can't imagine how you must be feeling right now =[


----------



## Kiamaria83

Morgan your bump def looks rounder. Very cute.

Sandy its very different here. I dont have my own dr as such. Its a practice with several Dr's and you just get to see whoever has a free appointment. There is a lovely greek dr at my practice that I may request in the future but she's always booked up. I dont like how it is in the UK. This dr knew nothing about me other than what she read off the screen. If that was my job I would definitely try and put myself in the patients shoes and be a little bit caring.

Alia soumds like a little trooper nikki.


----------



## wavescrash

So sorry Rachel :( Never been in a situation like that so I can't relate but I hope you're doing okay.


Baby shower came and went, still have a crap ton to get because people apparently ignore registries these days. Oh well, can't complain when people didn't have to gift us anything in the first place. It's just a little frustrating.

Dealt with reduced movement for about 3 days but I think everything's okay. Very crampy and uncomfortable the last few days. Can't wait until Friday to find out if anything's changed. Started painting Leah's dresser this weekend... just need to get more drawer pulls. Target only had 1 pack of 4 in the ones we want. Got those but we need 2 more sets. My mom wasn't washing the baby clothes I'd sent over there a month ago so we grabbed them back so Leah will have clothes to wear when she comes home. Gotta start packing my hospital bag, figure out how we're getting the bed from my dad's house because I'm tired of sleeping on an air mattress being this pregnant. And hope we get OH's W2 in time to file his taxes and get the refund before the baby gets here or else she won't have anywhere to sleep.


----------



## Cowgirl07

I hope she is turning. Sorry you didn't get much from your registry.


----------



## wavescrash

That's okay, like I said - nobody had to bring any gift at all so I'm grateful that they did. Was just hoping for more things I'd need instead of "fun" things lol. I wish she were turning but I think I still feel her head up top :/


----------



## Kiamaria83

Hope she spins round amanda. It must be so frustrating for you. Whats the plan if she hasn't turned by your next appt ? Can you exchange the gifts for things you need ? 
Im sooooo tired . Currently snuggled on the sofa with my whippet and a big tub of twiglets. Yum.!


----------



## wavescrash

Kiamaria83 said:


> Hope she spins round amanda. It must be so frustrating for you. Whats the plan if she hasn't turned by your next appt ? Can you exchange the gifts for things you need ?

No idea... doc hasn't said anything about it yet. She had previously said (when I saw her 3 weeks ago, before she confirmed Leah was still breech) she won't worry about position until 36 weeks. But I imagine since I was dilated last week, she'll check again when I see her Friday and maybe if she's still breech we'll discuss options.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Twiglets what are they? I feel like crud. I have a bit of a headache and Dh got up super early this morning to go on his trip.


----------



## Kiamaria83

Its super exciting that your baba is nearly here.

Twiglets are the best snack. They are mamite (vegemite i think is what you call it ) flavoured twig like snacks. Ill send you some if you like. They are addictive though. 
Get yourself a bath and a glass of wine. Thay should sort you out


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Amanda- I know what you mean, and I worry that when I register people will do the same thing. I don't even know if I registering makes any sense reallly.. a lot of my older family members don't get online or know how to do anything with them. So I have no idea what i'm going to do. I don't even know what I need becasue I've never had a kid. I'm a little overwhelmed!


----------



## morganwhite7

^A boob, warm/comfy clothes & blankets, and diapering materials. All the rest is excess :) (although soothers etc may be a great help!) It's so hard to know what the baby will like before they're here. Just take it easy and don't stress, like I said the 3 main essentials are all a baby really needs!

Colette- I want to try Vegemite so bad but can't find it at any stores! I can't wait for your first appt btw :)

Gosh it has been so quiet lately.. I miss all the CHATTER!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

You are right Morgan! In reality, they really don't need much! It's important to keep that in mind!!

and I agree.. been very quiet lately!


----------



## Kiamaria83

Morgan pm me your address and ill send you a jar of marmite. Its great on toast even better with a cheese and marmite toastie yum.
3 weeks tomorrow until my scan. Sooo nervous. 

Britt a play mat is always a good idea. One with lights and sounds also a bouncy chair that vibrates is really good for soothing babas. 

I'm off to bed now as I cant keep my eyes open. Have a good evening girls.


----------



## wavescrash

To be honest I dont post as much here anymore because sometimes I feel like I'm talking to myself.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Oh that sounds yummy. 
I feel that way on the other thread so I go to my journal where I feel better about monopolizing the conversation


----------



## HWPG

i dont post too often, but i'm always reading!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

I'm sorry Amanda! I hate when I feel like that (which I do a lot.. which is why my posting intensity has went down). I care about what all of you have to say but sometimes I just feel like by the time I answer we've moved on, or everyone has already said what i would have said. LOL


----------



## HWPG

mostly i just feel tired. i look at my computer, then look at my couch, and i choose couch ;) i'll try to be more active.
here's my input for the day: i love being pregnant. i feel great, i love this little belly thats growing, i love this "gang" i'm a part of, i love being hungry and indulging in it. i cant wait for spring and summer, to wear skirts and flaunt this thing; to warm up in the sun; to go to farmers market and be all bump and hippie and organic and sh*t. i cant wait to find out the gender, and say he/she, to sort out the psuedo-nursery, to open the windows and let fresh air in; to get maternity photos and adorable tiny clothes and have a baby shower; to bring a new life into this world where s/he is already so so loved.


----------



## asmcsm

Rachel- so sorry to hear about your cat :( I know how hard it is to watch a pet die right in front of you and it's just completely awful. I cry more for my pets dying than people, which probably isn't the best thing to admit, but they're basically your children. Lots of hugs your way. :hugs:

I am not a Marmite fan lol. It's one of those things that you either love it or hate it for sure. Morgan, if there's a World Market near you they usually will have it.

Amanda, hopefully little Leah decides to turn soon! Sorry you didn't get more of the things you needed, that sucks.

I too am on here reading even if I don't always reply. Things have just been a lot busier since I switched positions at work so less BnB time!


----------



## Cowgirl07

I sometimes don't know what to say, I have no experience with being pregnant. So I just read and comment when I can.


----------



## Disneybaby26

I try to post as much as possible, especially when someone is struggling. I just have a super demanding position and basically can't be online for 9-12 hours a day while I'm there! BUT i do honestly read every word! I gotta admit, I can't wait to be home blabbing away for those 3 months!! :)

Morgan- you're looking so pregnant but still adorable as usual!! I definitely see a difference!


----------



## frsttimemama

Sorry I haven't been as talky lately, too. I have been busyyyy at work. Ugh. And exhausted. 

Feeling better tonight. Heartburn is burning away! Haha. I'll take it over nausea any day. Getting so so nervous for appointment time tomorrow. This time tomorrow, I should know if things are well with Baby. Eek. So ready for spring. SO over winter. Expecting another 6-10" of snow. I'm extra nervous about the ice and slickness being pregnant.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Even if we get a foot I can make it to the clinic it's 3 blocks away I generally walk there anyway.


----------



## frsttimemama

I'm about 30 miles from my doctor/the hospital. There's another hospital closer to use, about 12 miles away, but I wouldn't go there unless I'm dying. You have a UTI and/or you're dehydrated every time you go there, even if your leg is broken. Haha. I feel like I've been productive tonight even though I just cooked supper with hubby's help, did a couple loads of laundry, and washed the dishes. Now I'm snuggled up with my heating pad on my sore back and my dog who alternates between mine and hubby's lap. Silly boy :) I am SO nervous about this appointment tomorrow. Is there one? Is there two? Is there a heartbeat? Is everything okay? It's so hard not to be worried after all we have been through.


----------



## asmcsm

So, my sister had her ultrasound today. Saw and heard heartbeat. She's 6+4 due September 25th. My cousin apparently was there getting proof of pregnancy to file for child support so she stayed to watch US with my sister. So that means I'm due June 12th, cousin due July 28th and sister due September 25th...lots of baby showers happening this year for my family.


----------



## Cowgirl07

We have two clinics in town. For different hospitals, the hospitals are each in towns ten minutes away in the opposite directions.


----------



## wavescrash

Cowgirl07 said:


> Oh that sounds yummy.
> I feel that way on the other thread so I go to my journal where I feel better about monopolizing the conversation

I've just been posting more on the FB group my due date club created lol.



CantHrdlyWait said:


> I'm sorry Amanda!

Oh, no need to apologize. I'm not complaining by any means lol. I just figured I'd be honest since the topic came up :)



HWPG said:


> i cant wait for spring and summer, to wear skirts and flaunt this thing; to warm up in the sun; to go to farmers market and be all bump and hippie and organic and sh*t.

I'm so jealous you get to be pregnant in warmer weather. Both last time and this time around have been clear through winter. I would kill to wear maxi dresses and maxi skirts while pregnant instead of my pj pants and hoodies lol.



One of the things next on my list to get for Leah/the girl's bedroom was a changing table pad to go on top of Leah's dresser. OH & I finally got around to repainting it this weekend (still need to get a few more drawer pulls as the store didn't have enough for what we needed) so I wanted to get a changing pad and cover to have 1 thing totally finished. Anyway changing pads are on average over $20 but I found a few online for $18. I wanted to spend less than that mostly because Leah will only use it a few months before we start changing her on the floor or something so I posted in a local selling group on FB asking if anyone had one for sale. A lady messaged me saying she had one for $15 but that price + driving to pick it up, I might as well just buy one new online and have it shipped to me. Well anyway... we were out and decided to go to Salvation Army. Sure enough, I round the corner by the furniture and there's a changing table pad in great condition for only $4.99 so we snagged that right up. I just need to order the cover I wanted from Target's website, get the rest of the drawer pulls and that will be all done.

Ran to Target and got some nursing pads, lanolin, hats to match the mittens for her to come home in & I grabbed the Burt's Bees sunblock stick.

Also saw the double stroller we want is on sale right now. Originally $139 but marked down to $114 until Feb 15th. I have a coupon for 10% off anything left on my registry plus my 10% team member discount. I'm also going to see if my sister will let us give her the cash so we can use her Target Red Card to get an additional 5% off and if we get OH's tax return back before the sale is over, I want to get our Rock & Play sleeper since I'll get the discounts with that as well (team member, red card, registry 10%.) So fingers crossed we get his refund before the 15th. We just got his W2 today so I filed immediately but can't get an estimated refund date for a few more days.


----------



## TTCaWee1

So I have by far had the worst day of my life. You all know about my cat. And thank you for all the kind words. I am an emotional mess. Especially bc I just got home and it is so quiet and I didn't get greeted at the door by a hungry cat rubbing my leg and meowing....

Anyways - I had a horrible experience at the OB. Waves I totally get why you prefer to see your doc...So I went in to have my ultrasound at 3 at one office, then I was supposed to go to the other office to see my OB bc they couldn't coordinate the times. Well my OB's daughter went into labor so he had to leave the office to go be with her. Thats fine, I totally get it. So I agreed to just stay at the first office and see a different OB. Had my ultrasound - went really well...got to see little Ellie who is approx 4lb 4oz and is measuring around 33 weeks. Got to see her little face and her big lips. Also she has hair! Then to the shitty part. Seeing a different Dr. They diagnosed me with polyhydramnios - measuring 28 cm of fluid (normal is under 22). She first asks me if I have GD and then if I am sure that I don't have it....then tells me that the poly is an indicator for downs syndrome and asked if I had any testing done. I tell her that my regular OB told me that everything was "perfect." She says well thats only 85% accurate and "Ill have to look at the numbers." Then I tell her, I have had a horrible day, please don't tell me something is wrong. So she proceeds to tell me that most of the time it is idiopathic and "your baby looks great." Then she goes on and on about how big she is and how small I am and that my fundal height is at 34 weeks not 30 bc of the poly and blah fucking blah blah. Meanwhile I am crying my eyes out bc she's trying to convince me that my baby has downs. Then she says well I have many patients with this and their babies have turned out fine. Said that sometimes you can go back 15 minutes later and have different fluid levels. I honestly wanted to punch her. Then she checks my cervix and shes like Oh well this is good - your cervix is nice and closed and thick, and wow that baby sure is moving in there......all while her arm is shoved up my vag - which she told me in the beginning that I could push a 9lb baby out of and that my OB wouldn't schedule a C-section without doing another scan at 37 weeks to make sure it's really necessary......So she tells me to get dressed and come into her office and she would go over the quad screen numbers with me that I was told were "perfect." She said that based on my age, my risk for downs was 1:658, give or take a few. Based on my screening, my risk was 1:610 so "higher risk." This bitch wanted to convince me that there is something horribly wrong. So I said, well Dr. Osborne told us that we would see something on our anatomy scan if there was something wrong with her.....and she says, oh yeah well you don't have any of those soft markers at all...SO WHY ARE YOU TRYING TO CONVINCE ME SOMETHING IS WRONG?????? That is the part that bothers me the most. She doesn't know me at all. She should have looked at my record to see that I have had a big baby all along. My fundal height is always on the larger side. Don't you think that if my regular OB was concerned about something that he would have brought it up sooner? And what business is it of hers to scare the shit out of another Dr's patient without first consulting that Dr? So I have to go back for another scan in 2 weeks to measure the amniotic fluid. And she made sure to point out that they would NOT be measuring the baby again bc they did that today but that at least I'd get to see her again....I said to her so I just have to sit around for 2 weeks and wait without hearing from my Dr.? "Oh, well I'll email him and let him know whats going on so that he's aware...." FML. I am so over today. I am going to give him a few days to get back to work then call and talk to him directly. 

I hope I haven't offended anyone by not posting much. I have just been working a lot and dealing with my sick cat. I read every post but don't always respond to everyone. I do try though but it's hard to do at work since I am always so busy.


----------



## Disneybaby26

Holy CRAP, Rachel!! That is really like the worst day EVER. I'm so sorry that the doctor would do that to you!!! Shame on her!! I'd be on the phone with your normal doc as soon as possible and telling him exactly what happen!!! I can't imagine hell be pleased to hear one of his colleagues is scaring the shit out of his patients in his absence!! Wtf?! I hope when you go back the poly is just fine. Try and take it easy for the rest of the night, you sure as hell deserve it lady!!


----------



## Cowgirl07

It's okay rachel. What a b. How rude and inconsiderate of her. She doesn't know your history she should have raised concerns with your ob first. Not freaked you out.


----------



## Ingodshand

Rachel- I have been thinking about you all day and I am so sorry about your cat. I hope you can find peace that he is in kitty heaven playing with the other animals. 

What a jerk you had to deal with today. I know your baby is just perfect. Did you get any new pictures? You might deliver before me since you are measuring ahead!! I am hoping for a March baby!


----------



## Disneybaby26

Rachel- you are Rh- right? Have you had your Rhogam shots and everything? I know poly is farrr more common in Rh neg mommies. I'm sure everything is just fine!!


----------



## wavescrash

Oh wow Rachel, that's awful. I'm glad my experience with the other OB was nothing THAT bad, even if it did reduce me to tears as well. You'd think working with pregnant women all day they would realize how sensitive we are lol. The number she came up with doesn't seem too outside of the normal range and could be her measurements were off since they average the measurements of all the pockets. Hope you get some solid, reassuring answers from _your_ OB soon :(


You would think with this being my 3rd, I'd know what to expect and what everything means but I totally don't. That being said, I can't tell if I'm having contractions or what the hell is happening but it's so uncomfortable.


----------



## TTCaWee1

Thanks ladies. I am trying to find peace in it. It's just not fair. And I watched him die. It was nothing like I expected. I thought he would just fall asleep peacefully...there was nothing peaceful about it. He suffered and choked and had a seizure. I can't stop thinking about it and wish I could have done something differently. My only hope is that he was altered enough that he didn't know what was going on. 

Kara - yes I am Rh negative. I had my rhogam shot at 28 weeks. I just read that it is more common in Rh neg mommies too. I think that's a little more appropriate to suggest than downs....


----------



## Disneybaby26

Ooooh boy, Amanda! Being baby number three I would say if you suspect your in labor to maybe call your doc...I would think if you are she could come pretty quickly right?? I know you'd like more time so I hope that's not the case!! Hope you feel better!!


----------



## TTCaWee1

Oh I hope you aren't having real contractions! She needs to bake a little bit longer....put your feet up, drink some water and see if they get better.


----------



## Disneybaby26

Rachel- I'd certainly say so!! What an ass!


----------



## Cowgirl07

I would call your doc.


----------



## wavescrash

Ugh I have no idea what's going on.


Last several days I've been having the occasional contraction and a big increase in BH. Today I've had more BH than all the previous days and for the last 3 baby has been relatively quiet. Well about 25-30 minutes ago I started getting really crampy down low. The cramping hasn't gone away but the intensity comes in waves. After a few minutes my lower back started hurting and now my bump is randomly getting hard. But there's no definite start or stop to the pain/cramping, just intensity is changing. I've felt off all day but figured it was a case of the mondays.


----------



## clynn11

Rachel- that's so incredibly rude of that OB! I agree I would be calling your OB and letting him no what that bitch said!! I understand her wanting to look at the possibilities but sitting there bringing up downs over and over again is not the way, and she should have realized you are Rh- and that the poly chances increase with you. Grrrr. I am sure that everything is absolutely PERFECT with Ellie. I am so so sorry about your kitty again. I recently experienced watching two of my rescue kittens go that way, and I- like you, couldn't stop playing it in my head. Just know he is not suffering anymore, and that he got to pass surrounded by love instead of alone or afraid. He knew you were there to comfort him.

Amanda- eeek that is interesting!! Are you gonna ring your OB? Or try timing contractions? It seems like Leah likes to go against the grain and throw you some loops compared to your other pregnancies ;) ;) Maybe it's her flipping head down finally?!

Morgan- you are ADORABLE!

Mirolee- do you have any intuition for gender??


----------



## wavescrash

I've got a page out to the doctor but of course the OB on call is the one I saw a few weeks ago and hated. And of course she's taking forever to call back.


----------



## wavescrash

Cassidy - I wish but I still feel her head up near my ribs :/


----------



## TTCaWee1

Well I'm off to bed! Good luck waves! Hope I don't wake up in the morning to you in labor!! Leah needs to cooperate. Good luck with the OB tonight!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Any update Amanda? 
I can't sleep the house is so quiet without Dh, Sandy even gave up and kenneled her self.


----------



## wavescrash

I'm at L&D on the monitors just waiting for the on-call doc to send me on my way home. Came in, got hooked up on the monitors. It registered a contraction, felt another but it didn't register. Got unhooked to give a urine sample and felt one then. Once I got hooked back up, I felt a few more but they weren't registering on the machine and of course Leah was more active than she has been all day. On call doc came in and basically said "monitor doesn't see any contractions, she's moving fine right now." Did an internal and I'm still 2cm, 40% effaced. They said they were waiting on my urine sample and were going to call my doc back and I'm sure once that's done I'll be going home. Monitor picked up another contraction a minute ago but I'm feeling so much that it's not picking up and that's so frustrating because then the doctors and nurses treat you like you're making it up. Oh well.


----------



## frsttimemama

Rachel, that's an absolutely awful day. I'm so sorry. I'm sure all is well or your regular doc would have said something by now! They can measure every 2 weeks. They did for me because of my high blood pressure. Hope today is better.

Amanda, hope things are okay. 

Today is doctor appointment day! Eek so nervous. Hopefully all is well. Hopefully we can make it. I hope the 6-10" of snow holds off til the late afternoon. I have to go back to work with an overnight bag after my appointment.. really hoping I get to come home with my hubby and dog. I can't imagine working days, goin to the doctor, working evenings or napping then working nights.. just depends on the weather and who can make it in.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Oh my gosh Rachel that sounds like the worst appointment ever!! I am so sorry you had to go through that when you were already having a terrible day. Sometimes, I really dislike women doctors. I feel like they are way more bitchy.

Amanda- I hope Leah hangs out a little longer!!!

Sandy - I sure hope you can get to your appointment. I know how it is. My 12 week scan I had to battle a big snow storm to get there and they are calling for another one for us here tonight into tomorrow. Luckily my anatomy scan is Friday!


----------



## morganwhite7

Wow girls I'm sorry lastnight was so rough!

Waves- I would be angry too.... can having contractions be OK and normal if they aren't regular? Are they more than BH? I don't think I've ever had either so I'm excited to feel (even though I prob won't be saying that when the time comes lol).

Rachel- I am SO sorry... sounds like my life, when it rains- it POURS. :/ Sending lots of love lady. Not a death expert but Jaxon gasped and did funny things too and that was after they said he had gone.. I guess it's a normal process for everyone after they go, to rid the body of gas.. but trust me, I know how HORRIBLE that is to see. And to try and comfort them during it all.. ugh awful. :nope: I keep thinking of my dog, can't even BEGIN to imagine what it'd be like without him there, all the little stupid things we take for granted.. like you said, little things like when they greet us at the door. I hope you take time to heal and treat yourself, can't imagine how you're hurting. Maybe little miss Eliana will want a kitten of her own someday :flower:


----------



## morganwhite7

NEED ADVICE: Okay lastnight when I was driving home from work (rush hour traffic at 5 p.m., always ) I was going ~70 mph on the highway and ran over a STUPID POTHOLE that nearly shut off my car, it was brutal. I felt like it banged the heck outta me and I have been having weird aches and pains since yesterday.

I DO NOT want to have to go sit in L&D for hours for no reason, but I'm afraid if I call the OB that's what they'll recommend? I made DH use the doppler on me about 10 times lastnight and even this morning to make sure she was fine, and she is. Kicking up a storm. 

I was just SO terrified after it happened, since impact is what caused my placenta to tear away last time.. and I had NO signs of trauma, I was literally FINE. I am just horrified at the fact that that could happen again, like my placenta will fail me. 

Jw if a pothole @ 70 mph could cause that much damage. I really feel fine, but gosh after last year I can't help but think my baby is slowly losing oxygen and that I'm just a lazy selfish momma who doesn't want to drive up to L&D... WWYD?


----------



## Lotalaughs16

Sandy, good luck at your appointment!! I'm sure everything will be fine :)



asmcsm said:


> So, my sister had her ultrasound today. Saw and heard heartbeat. She's 6+4 due September 25th. My cousin apparently was there getting proof of pregnancy to file for child support so she stayed to watch US with my sister. So that means I'm due June 12th, cousin due July 28th and sister due September 25th...lots of baby showers happening this year for my family.

Sept 25th is my birthday!! Its definitely going to be a busy summer of showers, I wish we could have bnb showers...like all get on facetime or something lol

Rachel, I'm so sorry about your day yesterday...that really is the WORST day ever. Like the other ladies said, def call your ob, I'm sure everything is fine and Ellie will come out perfect as can be! 

Morgan, that's pretty scary, I don't have any advice but I'm naturally a worrier so I would probably just go get checked out.

So many appts this week with Sandy, gender scan for Britt and Katrina getting empowered at her appt!! I heard back from my doc yesterday about my day 3 labs...she said hormonally everything is fine when I'm ready for clomid she'll call it in and that should do the trick. She chuckled when I said I paid for a personal trainer and we're buying a puppy instead but I think taking care of my mind/body will probably help my cycles go back to normal.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Amanda I am hoping she bakes a bit longer. 
Sandy I will take your snow so you get to your appointment safe and sound. 
Morgan sorry I have no idea, I don't imagine a pothole would cause a problem. But I hope all is well.


----------



## wavescrash

If you're going to stress over it, I'd call and get checked out for piece of mind. However I think you'll be okay. We recently hit a pothole and exploded our tire, it was freaking huge but all was fine here. Heck, Hannah jumps on my belly all day, every day and she's fine. If you ruptured or started to tear away you should realistically have bleeding/clots but I don't know if it's possible to have done so without having bleeding.


----------



## Lotalaughs16

Oh and also, I don't post too much on here because a lot of the time I have no experience but I am always reading along. Its been super busy at work lately and we've been short staffed so its also harder to keep up with the conversations in real time and then by the time I get home I'm so exhausted from going to the gym... I will try harder to comment more I do miss the chattiness as well! Have you ladies decided whether we should merge again like Amanda(RR) had suggested?


----------



## Lotalaughs16

oh darn it, sorry waves... I meant to respond to you as well.

I was doing the math and with all those discounts that stroller will be almost 50% off!! I really hope Leah cooperates, cooks a little longer AND flips for you! I can't believe she's going to be here before we know it.


----------



## wavescrash

morganwhite7 said:


> Waves- I would be angry too.... can having contractions be OK and normal if they aren't regular? Are they more than BH? I don't think I've ever had either so I'm excited to feel (even though I prob won't be saying that when the time comes lol).

Unfortunately it can be totally normal. "Prodromal labor is when the uterus contracts somewhat frequently, may be strong or mild, contractions usually aren't occurring with regular intervals, but can keep a woman on alert, can keep a woman awake, and certainly can keep everyone wondering when active labor will establish." I've had friends who experienced prodromal labor for 3 weeks and that sucks lol.

I've had a lot of super strong BH but some that feel like genuine contractions, just not strong. And I'm still super crampy with a low backache but apparently it's nothing to worry about.



Cowgirl07 said:


> Amanda I am hoping she bakes a bit longer.

Thanks dear. I hope so too because I know she needs it but at the same time, I'm just physically done being pregnant. Forever. lol. I hope she finds herself ready before 38 weeks. If she needs longer, so be it but I hope she decides she doesn't lol. 



Lotalaughs16 said:


> oh darn it, sorry waves... I meant to respond to you as well.
> 
> I was doing the math and with all those discounts that stroller will be almost 50% off!! I really hope Leah cooperates, cooks a little longer AND flips for you! I can't believe she's going to be here before we know it.

No worries :) And thanks! We'll see what my OB says come Friday. If she's still breech, I wanna discuss options before it gets TOO late. I hadn't figured out what the cost would be with the discounts yet but that sounds great to me lol!


----------



## morganwhite7

Brittney- Don't worry, I wouldn't expect any TTC ladies to follow along perfectly.. I can barely keep up as it is! Somedays I'm bored out of my mind, on here for hours but everyone is quiet.. and then I stay off for a night and miss so much! When are you guys picking up the pup? I can't wait to see pics, you're going to fall in LOOOVE! :)

Thanks Waves. Last time I also had NO bleeding, that's why they took so long to do a c-section. Apparently your placenta can completely tear off and nothing feel different, bc I sure didn't feel a thing! That's why it's so worrisome, bc I'm not bleeding but wasn't last time either. I think all is well though, I was just worried bc of the anterior placenta. For some reason I feel like it's weaker than a normal one bc it's all up front lol.. but I'm sure she's fine. Kicking away like I said, so really not wanting to skip a whole day of work again in the midst of this blizzard mania to sit on monitors for hours starving, lol.

Picking out Baby Girl shower invitations on Etsy right now! So fun!! 
Going for a royal princess theme/antique-y pink carriages. Something classy and cute lol. Here's some beautiful ones I found!
 



Attached Files:







il_570xN.542338323_ax6d.jpg
File size: 46.5 KB
Views: 4









il_570xN.387185823_b6zk.jpg
File size: 78.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Lotalaughs16

Morgan, we will pick her up sometime between the 13th-16th...DH and I are trying to coordinate work schedules so we can go together! I'm so freaking excited :) I posted a pic on the other thread.

I love the shower invites, very class and elegant.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Those are so cute.


----------



## HWPG

neither OH or I have any gender intuition - people around us have lots of opinions though! i really dont know, and i really dont know how i'm going to react when we find out. i'm actually interested in what my reaction will be.
morgan, i wish i had advice but i'd probably be at L&D because i am also a worrier.
rachel, i'm sorry you had such a shit day(s). really really hoping you get some "time off" in the emotional department.
afm, i'm headed to albany this weekend to sit around with my bff's from college - i cant wait. we're going to have fondue (cheese and chocolate) and laugh and catch up and i love these girls so much. we've been friends for 14 years. 
i also need to go shopping - i need bottoms. and maybe a few tops. i'm also not really sure what to buy - i mean, i have some tops now but i look silly in them because they are so much bigger than i need to them to be at the mo' - but i'm sure i'll grow into them. so do i buy something that's big on me to grow into, or stuff that i feel ok in now? 14 weeks is a weird transition time i think.... or maybe it's just the way my body is. i'm confused and feel a little silly trying on maternity clothes - like i'm a poser - when i know that i'm not. i guess i still have a hard time grasping that i am actually pregnant and going to get bigger. me. not someone else. my body. that is so weird.


----------



## wavescrash

Love the invites. The first is my favorite.


----------



## morganwhite7

^Thanks Waves, I agree. 

Mirolee- I felt the same @ 15w in a maternity store.. but give it a month or so and you are going to really feel big! I promise it's coming sooner than you know!

I am still in shock that I've got this big ol' belly. Love it but wow, it's just so huge.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Mirolee- I know what you mean. I felt the same way, but I've been in maternity clothes for months. I mean, literally 8 weeks in I was wearing maternity jeans. I've only gained 6 lbs (all after week 16) but I just could not get comfortable in regular clothes! Embrace this time! I love maternity clothes.


----------



## Kiamaria83

Hi girls. 
Rachel sorry to hear about your dr. I am not a big fan of snotty, rude, up their own arses Dr's at the moment. They just dont think before they open their mouths.

Amanda how are you feeling ?

Morgan hope your feeling ok. I would say if she is moving around all is ok but if you're worried at all get yourself checked.

Brittney how exciting about the doggie 

Mirolee you will totally fill the clothes soon. Get some nicr floaty dresses for summer. They are really comfy. I actually got a gew lovely mat dresses off ebay.

I have done another frer and it is much darker which is lovely to see. Although I am slightly crampy on my right side. Nothing major but just a bit uncomfortable. Did you girls feel any twinges and aches this early ? Every little thing panics me.

Sorry if I've missed anyone off.


----------



## morganwhite7

Colette- Ttly normal it's the corpus luteum that is secreting LOTS of hormones to sustain the pregnancy! You prob O'd from that side, I think that's how it works. Mine ached so bad for weeks and all is well :)


----------



## wavescrash

Kiamaria83 said:


> Amanda how are you feeling ?

I really don't want to sit here and complain about being pregnant but I can't help it today. I feel straight up miserable lol. Worse than last night but I'm not about to call my OB and get sent to L&D again to be told "it's nothing, you don't know what you're talking about/feeling, call us when you're contracting every 5 minutes for an hour."

Came home from L&D last night and had some spotting because of the internal exam they did and lost little tiny bits of my mucus plug (because of the exam.) Went to bed, woke up feeling better for about a half hour and then the cramping started again. It's been a cramping/aching/pain since about 9am now (it's 1:30pm) in my bump and lower back. It gradually got worse and now the baby is sitting so insanely low, I can't believe it lol. Every step or movement I make, I feel like something is going to rip or she's going to fall out. Every step, there's a pain across my bump... down low.

The spotting had stopped this morning but I went to the bathroom about a half hour ago and there was this huge blob of bloody mucusy something. Don't know if it's part of my plug or if it's just residual lubricant + spotting + discharge from the internal last night but because of all the pain I'm having... I have no idea.

I just hope it's not going to be like this every day until I deliver lol.


----------



## morganwhite7

^I hate that they made you feel that way. It looks like a lot to me, I'd call them and report what you saw at least. Tell them how much was there and that it was all red blood.. on top of awful cramping I think you should prob be on bed rest (if you haven't decided that for yourself, already! ha)

Try swaying on all fours to get her out of there!


----------



## jury3

Britt-We seriously only registered for a few things to begin with bc we didn't know what to register for either. As you start planning a little more, you start seeing or hearing about things you like and can add it on. Don't let it stress you out :) My recommendation is to put the big things on there (carseat, crib, etc) that you don't think anyone will buy bc you never know. People like to pool together sometimes and get those bigger things.

Mirolee-"all bump and hippie and organic and shit" lol made me giggle
Don't feel bad about the maternity shopping. I bought my maternity jeans at about 6 or 7 weeks I think...I felt like a poser too, but really, it's not like people are watching you lol
My mom and MIL both suggested I buy a size bigger in shirts than what I normally would wear and so far I'm glad I did. Even though I haven't gained anywhere except my belly really, I still take up that extra space to stretch out with my belly.

Morgan-I'm sure it's fine, but if you need the peace of mind I would go in for sure. 

Rachel-I'm so sorry about your day yesterday. The day my childhood dog died I was sad for days. I still miss her. I know that she isn't suffering anymore though, so that makes me feel better. 
That doc sounds like an idiot...that's so stupid to make you worry about something your doc already cleared you on. I hope your week gets better...

Kara-How did the 3 hour test go?

Waves-Sorry you didn't get much off the registry, I felt like we didn't either. We did get some big things, so I guess that made up for it. Glad Leah seems to be ok. That's weird the machine doesn't pick up what you are feeling. That's obnoxious...

AFM-Broke out in a rash on my belly. Now my boobs, hands, forearms, feet and calves itch too. Thinking it might be from our laundry detergent so I'm washing all my clothes in free and clear...hopefully it isn't puppp....


----------



## wavescrash

morganwhite7 said:


> ^I hate that they made you feel that way. It looks like a lot to me, I'd call them and report what you saw at least. Tell them how much was there and that it was all red blood.. on top of awful cramping I think you should prob be on bed rest (if you haven't decided that for yourself, already! ha)
> 
> Try swaying on all fours to get her out of there!

Thanks. I knew it was going to be like that which is why I didn't want to call/go in last night in the first place. The nurse I saw the other day when I had my NST was so much nicer saying she'd rather I came in and baby went crazy moving around than not know for sure. I just wish they all acted that way or didn't act like I don't know what being pregnant is like lol. This isn't my first rodeo. But this happened to me so many times at the end of my last pregnancy - I'd go in at my doctor's request and they'd tell me it's nothing/normal/call when contracting every 5 minutes.

Hahaha, definitely going to try all 4's - if nothing else to take so of the pressure off down low.


----------



## wavescrash

jury3 said:


> Waves-Sorry you didn't get much off the registry, I felt like we didn't either. We did get some big things, so I guess that made up for it. Glad Leah seems to be ok. That's weird the machine doesn't pick up what you are feeling. That's obnoxious...
> 
> AFM-Broke out in a rash on my belly. Now my boobs, hands, forearms, feet and calves itch too. Thinking it might be from our laundry detergent so I'm washing all my clothes in free and clear...hopefully it isn't puppp....

Thanks. We didn't have a big turnout really so I know that played into why we didn't get as much "necessary" stuff as we did the fun stuff. Oh well. We'll be okay, it's just a minor annoyance.

Good luck :/ Hope it isn't PUPPP :(


----------



## Disneybaby26

Oh no Julie- I hope it goes away soon!!

Morgan- loooove the invites!! Ill post a pic of mine if I can! I like the first the best! I'm sorry about the pothole, that must be so scary for you! If it is really bothering you I'd call, otherwise I think you are probably ok!

Amanda- I'm sorry they treated you like that! Is there a way to maybe make you appt for tomorrow instead of friday so you just have to do to the doctors office??

Sandy- I can't wait to hear about your appt!!!

Afm- passed my 3 hour with flyinggggg colors!! Like to the extent that they think they gave me the wrong drink at my 1 hour bc the 1 hr is 50g of glucose and the 3 hr is 100grams!! I'm SO relieved!!! I had ice cream for diner last night, juuuuuust in case today's results weren't so good!! Lol!! But yay for no GD!! :)


----------



## Cowgirl07

Yay Kara.


----------



## Disneybaby26

This is the front of ours! :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17.1 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Cowgirl07

Awe those invites are so cute. I don't attend baby showers often.


----------



## morganwhite7

Kara- Oooh fancy, fancy- I love it! And yahooo for no GD :)

Ours is going to be Jaxon's 1st birthday/Marley shower family party type deal. MIL just emailed saying she booked the party hall though! Yay!

Katrina- As selfish/hypocritical as it is, I wouldn't really want to attend a baby shower either. Unless it was a sister or cousin's. Hoping there are less people like us that RSVP to mine though! :haha:


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Yay Kara for passing the test!! When do they normally do these? Just wondering when I have that to look forward too!? 

So, the past day and a half I haven't been feeling much movement and it's freaking me out a bit. I read online that even at 20 weeks that the baby's movements aren't regular enough to go off of, but why suddenly do I feel almost nothing? I had a bit last night, but almost nothing today. Trying not to worry, as i'm sure it's okay, but I have my scan in 3 days, so I guess I just worry that something is wrong. I've been feeling movement for a couple of weeks.. mostly at night. What do you ladies think?


----------



## Kiamaria83

Thanks morgan. Thats eased my mind. I only ever feel ovulation on the right and each pregnancy seems to be a bit of aching on the right side. I am such a worrier.

Loving all the invites girls. A baby shower isnt a big thing here . People tend to moan if you mention it. Although my sister threw me one and I loved it.

Oh amanda you poor thing. No need to apologise . I k ow how uncomfortable it is towards the end of a pregnancy. Your description definitely sounds like the start of labour though. I dont know why they have treated you so badly. 

Sorry about the rash julie. If you have camomile cream that really sooths it.

Well done kara . I bet you're so glad thats over.

Britt try not to panic. It is early to be feeling movement and baby could be sleeping. Its exciting that your scan is so soon.


----------



## Ingodshand

Waves- So sorry you are not feeling well. It definitely sounds like something is going on. Maybe try to sit and rest as much as possible. Are you drinking enough water? Hope it gets better soon.

Britt- I think, even at 20 weeks, it is still early to feel movement every day. I remember at that time that some days I would feel Evan all the time and then nothing for a day or two. I am sure that everything is fine! Maybe drink some juice and see if you feel him/her:)

Kara- Yay for passing the test!!!

Julie- Ugh so sorry for the rash and I too hope it is not PUPP!

Sandy- Any news?

Hi to everyone else! I read along to every comment you all put on here and I think about you every day. It just gets hard to write at work and then I am so tired of seeing a computer that I can 't get on at night! 

AFM- Had my 32 week checkup today and everything is great with Evan. He is measuring right on track! 

I did comment that I have been leaking and didn't know if it was urine or fluid. They gave me an ultrasound, but I didn't get to see Evan:( Then she told me that I had gained 6 pounds in the past two weeks which I found crazy so she readded and said oh yeah, only 4 but that is still alot. Yeah, no shit lady! Then she told me that I would have to be monitored my entire labor and not able to walk around at all since I am having a VBAC. I have been on the verge of tears since the apt since I really do not want another c-section. I can't imagine just sitting in a bed for another delivery. My back/hips were killing me last time.


----------



## morganwhite7

I'm so excited realizing Waves might have her LO here soon and before you know it we'll ALL be talking about mucous plugs and natural induction... I just can't wait!!! :D

Once the babies start coming it'll be crazy.. a few a month! Wow.

Sarah- I'll be in your shoes here soon with this VBAC ordeal... Don't worry, from what I've gathered there's really no way of knowing how birth will go until it's time! I hope, hope, hope you get your VBAC! Will they induce you at 39 weeks also? 

Mine is trying sweeps from 37 weeks and inducing with a foley bulb @ 39 to avoid RCS.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

I'm sure you are right Colette-- this baby seems to be pretty active though. I've been feeling a lot for this early. I guess that's why i'm freaking now that I haven't felt much. I did read that baby goes through a growth spurt between weeks 20-21 (right where I'm at) so maybe he/she just isn't moving that much?


----------



## Kiamaria83

This is my latest frer. Its so much darker. I guess thats a good sign.
 



Attached Files:







20140204_164825.jpg
File size: 18.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

I know Morgan! there are a bunch of us that are due within 2 months of eachother! There were will so many babies come spring time!!


----------



## Kiamaria83

Yes britt you're right. They arent always active. Sometimes elliott was playing football in my tum and then other times nothing for ages. Maybe have a sugary drink and play some music to your bump .


----------



## Cowgirl07

Colette that is so dark and your period isn't due yet?


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

I drank a diet pepsi, and i'm starting to feel little movements over where I know baby is hanging out.. probably mad at me for waking him/her up! haha


----------



## Cowgirl07

Lol yea soon there will be lots of babies in this group.


----------



## Kiamaria83

Ingodshand said:


> Sarah so sorry. Have they said you definitely have to have a c section?


----------



## morganwhite7

Britt- Don't count on CONSTANT movement til ~22 weeks. I was worried at 20 weeks too, she's just busy building muscles to punch you with in the next few months, I promise ;)
P.s. HOLY CRAP 3 DAYS! :D

Katrina- Yours too missy!! Not going anywhere til I see it happen! :hugs:


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

morganwhite7 said:


> Britt- Don't count on CONSTANT movement til ~22 weeks. I was worried at 20 weeks too, she's just busy building muscles to punch you with in the next few months, I promise ;)

She :thumbup:

Thanks Morgan! you and Colette have made me feel better! I'm sure the worry never really stops! After my scan, i'll be counting down to viability day!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Best be prepared it might take awhile. Testing can take a couple months. Then figuring out game plan.


----------



## morganwhite7

^I think once you check hubby off the list with the SA things will move along.. FX'd it's just a one pill fix. You ARE ovulating, charts have proved it. Just might need a little boost like lots of ladies do! Don't care how long it takes, we'll be here to support you like you did us!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Yup Katrina! We are here for the long haul! =]


----------



## Kiamaria83

Katrina. Yes period isnt due till sat. Either due to the clomid I ovulated really early or there Are a few in there. I dont understand it as I had a positive opk on 21st feb. I didnt think it was possible to get a positive test this early.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Fx for you Colette. When do they do a scan.


----------



## Kiamaria83

3 weeks today. 
And lile the girls say. You will get there. I ovulate naturally but needed a little help. Clomid worked wonders. We'll all be here cheering you along.

I really want a summer baby. Ill be due oct and elliotts birthday is November. Oh well as long as its a healthy baba I don t mind.


----------



## Cowgirl07

I hope its something as simple as clomid or femera but I have no idea. I hate not knowing.


----------



## TTCaWee1

Colette - beautiful progression. Mine was that dark at 11 or 12 dpo. 

Waves - I know nothing about mucus plugs but it sounds like maybe that's what it is? 

Morgan - I'd say the pothole prob didn't cause any damage but I understand your fear and it's totally justified especially if you are in pain.


----------



## Kiamaria83

Cowgirl07 said:


> I hope its something as simple as clomid or femera but I have no idea. I hate not knowing.

I hope it is too. Fx for you.


----------



## goldstns

Yay Kara...no gd!!!


----------



## clynn11

Loving the invites ladies!!!

Amanda- definitely sounds like at least aprt of your mucous plug? That on top of spotting and how you're feeling.. have the cramping/contractions got more intense/frequent since last night when they were monitoring you?? Keeping my FX that you start feeling better or figure out what's going on soon :hugs:

Julie- BOOO for rashes! I had such a weird rash for about two weeks between 8 and 10 weeks. Nothing had changed with my detergent or soaps or anything, it was crazy. I asked my doc and she had no clue lol. Luckily it went away and hasn't came back since, I hope yours goes away quickly! :hugs:

Sarah- did they test the fluid to see if it was amniotic fluid? Or did they give you an internal exam? Are you dilated or effaced at all? FX that you get your VBAC!!! <3 <3 

Britt- I'm sure your babe is going through a growth spurt and it's just the calm before the storm when s/he starts doing karate inside you!!! Lol

Colette- Your lines look AMAZING!! Sticky baby!!! <3 <3

YAAAAY KARA FOR NO GD!!! :happydance:


----------



## wavescrash

The cramping is definitely worse, no more spotting sice I lost the big bloody blob though. I'm waiting for a call back from my ob.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Eeek Amanda! I'm anxious to hear what they have to say!


----------



## wavescrash

It's been nearly an hour since I called. They always take forever to call back when they're in office as opposed to on-call.


----------



## TTCaWee1

Oh yeah and congrats Kara!!


----------



## TTCaWee1

Anyone hear from Sandy? Wasn't her scan today?


----------



## frsttimemama

Will catch up later. Just wanted to update :I everything looks great. Heart rate was 120. Due September 26. Thank you, God!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Deleted.. I was wrong! Scan was today!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Glad it went well and you made it safely in the snow!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

yay Sandy!!! That's wonderful news!


----------



## clynn11

Yaaaay Sandy, such great news!!! <3 <3


----------



## jury3

Katrina-I second what the other girls said, we are here for you no matter how long it takes! Like Morgan said, your charts look like you are ovulating, so hopefully you might just need a boost or something. 

Sandy-Great news! So glad LO is ok :)

Colette-I forgot to say congrats! That test looks nice and dark!

Nikki-How is Alia today? I'm glad she doesn't seem to be in pain, that's got to be a big relief.

Kara-Yay for passing!

Morgan-It is crazy that we will be popping babies out left and right in just a month or so!

Britt-Yeah, totally normal. That early I had days where I didn't feel as much or almost nothing and that was with 2 in there. Even a few weeks ago (incase you forgot my freak out lol), Olivia was barely moving. I can put my phone on my belly and get them to kick it but she wouldn't even do that. I was totally freaked out. She has definitely made up for it since lol

Sarah-Maybe you'll go into labor on your own and can labor at home for a little while. I don't understand why they think they need to monitor every second...Even if it's walk down the hall, monitor, move around the room, monitor...Moving will help labor progress, so making you lay in a bed just seems stupid.

Cassidy-We haven't changed detergents either, but I've noticed for a little bit now that my maternity pants tend to make my belly itch. When I do laundry I fill to the 1 line. DW did laundry the other night and said she fills it almost to the 3! That's a lot more than me lol So I'm wondering if that's why. I'm really, really hoping switching to free and clear will solve the problem! I also put the washer on to do an extra rinse, so maybe that will help too.

I think the 3rd tri has greeted me with exhaustion. I'm back to feeling like I need naps again. I have too much to do to nap all the time! lol
Is anyone else slacking on finding a pediatrician? I need to call my doc and get the names she recommended so I can start setting up meetings, I am just being lazy...lol


----------



## Cowgirl07

Thanks ladies 
Julie your babies are the size of rutabagas!


----------



## wavescrash

I missed a lot of updates waiting to hear back from the doctor, sorry ladies :( I think I read Sandy had a scan with a HB so congrats dear :) So exciting. I think I read due date of Sept 26? That's my 8 year old's birthday so that's a pretty good day to have a baby ;)


AFM - Finally got a call back from my OB's nurse. Said my OB thinks it's just my plug and as long as baby's moving okay, no need to worry yet. Said to call the on-call OB if anything changes tonight. I see her Friday so hopefully I can hold off on needing her until then lol. I suppose maybe I should think about starting to pack our bags lol.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Might be a good idea. What's Leah wearing home?


----------



## jury3

Katrina-lol true! I couldn't even tell you how big a rutabaga is...I'm sure I've seen them in the store but haven't paid much attention lol They feel huge today, that's for sure!

Waves-That's exciting! Crazy to think she will be here probably sooner than later.

Personally I am having a slightly miserable pregnancy day. First the itching, which is still there but not quite as bad, and now I feel like there is a spot ripping open next to my belly button. I noticed I have some kind of numb spots on my belly. I'm also feeling short of breath today. Having a hard time getting comfortable. I am just getting so huge!!! The babies are doing crazy things in there though, I keep feeling limbs scrape across the top of my belly which is pretty cool.


----------



## Cowgirl07

It's a very weird thing to compare a baby too lol.


----------



## goldstns

Julie- thx for asking..shes having a good day today. She was constipated for last 24 hr but just had the biggest poop IV ever seen! Which was great cuz I think the meds were giving her a belly ache.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Glad she's having a good day. She is just the cutest.


----------



## jury3

Lol the biggest poop you've ever seen...I'm sure the meds had something to do with it!


----------



## wavescrash

This is Leah's going home outfit (although if she comes sooner rather than later, I may need something smaller lol.) along with the mobile I made that hangs over her dresser.

Once we get the changing pad cover and the rest of the drawer pulls to finish the dresser, I'll post a complete/full picture.
 



Attached Files:







8.jpg
File size: 63.6 KB
Views: 9









Mobile3.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 4









Mobile2.jpg
File size: 25.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Cowgirl07

Awe she will be adorable. Love the mobile.


----------



## wavescrash

Thanks :) I need to wash her going home outfit and most of her clothes if I'm going to start packing my bag lol.


----------



## clynn11

I LOVE THAT OUTFIT!!!! Lol. And the mobile, absolutely adore the color scheme! 

Nikki- yay for big poops! I remember when my mom had my baby sister Jayden and she was so constipated they had to give her enemas. Not fun :(

Julie- I'm sorry you're feeling like crap today! Have you had an appt. recently? Are they expecting you to be able to carry the babies to full term? I can't wait to feel my little babe kicking away in there... hopefully soon!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

love the coming home outfit amanda!


----------



## wavescrash

clynn11 said:


> I LOVE THAT OUTFIT!!!! Lol. And the mobile, absolutely adore the color scheme!




CantHrdlyWait said:


> love the coming home outfit amanda!

Thanks you guys :)


AFM - the cramping finally subsided for the most part but every time Hannah crawled around my belly or touched it or anything, I would have a strong BH. After we put her to bed I went pee, wiped and walked out of the bathroom. I got as far as the end of the hallway when I felt a sticky glob in my underwear so I waddled back to the bathroom to wipe again and there was more mucus-y stuff with very faint streaks of pink. I would LOVE to know what's going on lol.

I started to finally pack our hospital bag but need to wash Leah's clothes before I can do any more. Went to go put a load of hers and Hannah's laundry in the machine and someone had a load just sitting in there. 2 hours later, it's still there so I'm going to wait until morning. I was just bummed because obviously that's annoying -- you don't just leave your laundry in the machine in an apartment building for hours on end but also because I finally got the motivation to pack the dang thing and had to stop before I really even started lol. Oh well.


----------



## frsttimemama

I missed so much today!!

Amanda, sorry you're so miserable! Love the coming home outfit and decor and color scheme!! That's so annoying about the laundry left in the wash! Rude people!

Kara, so glad you passed! Lol @ ice cream for dinner. :) I love love love ice cream!

Britt, I can understand being nervous about reduced movement. Even early on. Glad the girls talked you through it! Being pregnant is scary. 

Morgan, you have every right to be scared about that! I hope you have been able to relax about it!

Sarah, that's so frustrating! ! I just don't understand the thought behind that. Or why a VBAC costs more than a C-section! It just doesn't make sense!

Julie, I am sorry you feel like crap! 

Rachel, I hope today was better for you!!

Sorry if I forgot anybody!

My appointment was good! The doctor is super understanding and didn't sugarcoat anything. She said you are gonna be nervous and it's gonna be worse the farther it goes. She is making me do a 24 hour urine, a slew of labs and a 1 hour glucose test because I am overweight (jerks! Lol) so they are being very cautious. She did an internal ultrasound and showed us the baby and it's heartbeat. Such a relief! She also said if I ever need anything when my doctor is unavailable, call her because she would be glad to see me which was nice because we both liked her. It was good. :)


----------



## asmcsm

Yay sandy! So glad the apt went well! You're due the day after my sister lol 

I have been having the worst leg cramps the last few nights yeesh! They last forever and hurt so much! But on the bright side I've been little Lux kicking the last few days which is amazing :)


----------



## frsttimemama

Maybe some bananas would help with your leg cramps?

We plan on a c-section at 39 weeks.. or as soon as I can talk my way into it. Lol


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Sandy I am so glad your appointment went well. I like that she didn't sugarcoat anything! 

I am home until 1pm.. everything outside my window is covered in 1/3" of ice and this preggo isn't messing around with that. I told them once it start warming up, i'll be in.


----------



## frsttimemama

Me too! I am not looking forward to the hour glucose test though! Lol. I still have to do the regular ones too. I had to stay at work last night. Hopefully I can go home tonight! Hubby brought me. He spoils me :)


----------



## goldstns

Cute mobile waves.

sandy- I'm no doc, but gd won't show up til mid 20 weeks. But the might b doing the test to make sure u aren't regularly type 2 diabetic or pre diabetic
.


----------



## goldstns

Happy one month bday to baby Alia!!


----------



## frsttimemama

Nikki, I think you are right. And maybe a baseline? They are checking thyroid levels, too. She said thyroid being out of whack can cause nausea and vomiting .. I had no clue. I'm not having much of that. Happy one month! :)

Oh I am SOOOOO exhausted today. I want to go home and sleep in my own bed with Hubby and our dog. Had to stay at work last night. Short night with lousy sleeping. I need to go to the grocery store, too. She recommended a low carb diet with fresh fruit.. and that it would be perfect if I didn't gain a pound. I will try. Lol. I'm in shock that it's really even happening .. that we are doing it again.


----------



## HWPG

wicked snow day up heah in maine! but OH and i still made it in to work; i dont have much to do today (on purpose, because i could be doing something, and i'm not). 
i had a crazy dream - please check out my journal! and apparently i either subconsciously think i'm having a boy or i've been seeing too many boy updates on my FB feed, but it def was a boy in the dream.


----------



## morganwhite7

Nikki- Awww happy one month miss Alia! 

Sandy- CONGRATS! :)

Waves- Also love the outfit, so so cute <3

Mirolee- Got to come in at 10 today, but got stuck twice  Glad you guys made it, too.


----------



## RobertRedford

I'll send some of this crazy california drought heat towards all of you in the snow!

Hi to all of you. unable to catch up but lots of love and i hope you're all doing well! <3 <3 <3


----------



## jury3

Nikki-I can't believe she's already a month old!!! Holy crap time goes by too quickly...

Cassidy-My last apt was at 24 weeks and the next one isn't until Feb 17th. It seems so far away! At this point there is no reason to think I won't make it to full term. My cervix has been thick and closed the whole time and I haven't had any contractions (besides bh), so everything looks good. I'm just getting uncomfortable for sure. I'm sure I'm either measuring full term or really close to it by now.

Sandy-That is kind of weird that they would have you do a glucose test now, but like you and Nikki said maybe they are testing as a baseline to make sure you aren't already diabetic. That's amazing she said you could call her with anything. It's so reassuring to have someone you can talk to and will give you reassurance instead of making you feel like you are overreacting.

Waves-Speaking of laundry, I made a spreadsheet of all the clothes we have for the twins and what we still need. lol I'm a bit of type A personality...now all the clothes are separated into piles for washing, so that's what I'll be doing today or tomorrow! 
It seems like it won't be too much longer before you get to meet Leah...you better get that bag packed!

Welcome back Amanda! Your pics on fb look amazing! I definitely need to make a trip to Hawaii sometime!

We got our cribs the other day and DW put them together. I'm so excited that the nursery is coming together! Now we need to pick out a dresser, get mattresses, get pictures to hang and have my mom make curtains for the closet...then it will basically be together! Well, I need to organize all the clothes and such too lol
Here are my 27 week pics although they were taken a day late. I can't believe how much I've grown in 10 weeks...I'm scared to see how big I am in another 10 weeks! (ignore my dumb face lol)


----------



## frsttimemama

Amanda, hope you are well and Hawai


> .

i was wonderful!

Julie! Oh my gosh !! I think you look lower today


----------



## jury3

I don't know, I feel like my belly has no where else to go lol It just keeps going out and getting rounder I think. It feels tighter this week. I know Grayson is up pretty high, I mainly feel him from my belly button and up. I think he's finally starting to get into my ribs bc it's getting more difficult to breath. I feel Olivia up top a lot too, but she also kicks me in the cervix a lot, like right now lol
I'm so freaking tired now too. Convincing myself to even take a shower is a struggle, I'd rather lay on the couch and take a nap lol


----------



## goldstns

Julie- u r such a champ!!


----------



## jury3

Lol Thanks Nikki! I seriously think I need a shower chair, I've been sitting down for a little while when I'm in there just to rest. I have so many things on my to-do list and no idea how I'm ever going to get them all done when I'm so tired all the time! Maybe I can rent an electric wheelchair...


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Julie- You are a champ! I struggle enough with one!!


----------



## frsttimemama

Julie, lol @ electric wheelchair! If only! Do a bit then rest and repeat? I can't imagine being pregnant with twins.. one is so exhausting!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

I'm only 20 weeks and my back is hurting, I can't sleep at night, I can't tie my shoes much anymore and driving is starting to be uncomfortable! I seriously can't imagine having 2 in there!


----------



## morganwhite7

Ew.. boobs are totally leaking real milk. I swear there's still some leftover in there from April when I bound my chest (I made SO much milk...). Yellow and abundant, so strange. Not at all like what my colostrum looked like. And why decide to leak now? All the way through my new lacey white bra, this stinks. Do not want to have to start wearing breast pads for leaking milk and pantyliners for all this EXCESS cm.. It's getting crazy! Glad my body knows I'm pregnant lol.. 

Maybe seeing babies made it happen.. I gawked at a few on my lunch break.. weird.

Hmm Googled some and found it can start off thick and yellow.. Anyone else' boobs in action like this?


----------



## morganwhite7

P.s. getting antsy to hear STG's beta results!


----------



## wavescrash

jury3 said:


> It seems like it won't be too much longer before you get to meet Leah...you better get that bag packed!

Everyone keeps saying that but I feel like it's still too early to be worried. She's just keeping us on our toes lol. Maybe all that stuff happening was her way of getting me to pack the bags but we still have a few weeks to go. I mean, realistically if she can stay until 36 weeks, I'd be okay with whatever happens then but at the same time, I know she'll be okay if she were born now with a short NICU stay and I'm totally mentally and physically over being pregnant ever again and just ready to have her here. But we'll see what she decides. I see my OB Friday at 2pm.

Nothing exciting today. Just a bunch of BH and that's about it.


----------



## Kiamaria83

Sandy I'm pleased all went well.

Amanda. How are you ? Liveing the littke outfit

Nikki I cant beleive little alia is 1 month already.

Morgan. That happened to my friend. I think it can be normal. Its good that your boobies are ready to fire.

Julie. You look fab. You must be soo tired. Take it easy , lots of naps and yummy snacks needed.

Had a good day today,finished work and now feel super achey on my right side again. Just waiting for the ms to start now. I had it for 9 months last time but id go through anything for a sticky bean. 
Im starved. Tea is nearly ready, mash , chicken goujons and baked beans. Yum !


----------



## morganwhite7

READ THIS, everyone! I love it, too funny! (only if you can handle the truth! ;))

https://minismama.com/2014/01/21/the-truth-about-being-pregnant/


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

I feel like such a bum. I haven't been to the gym in nearly two weeks. At first I was all amped up and like "yeah! i'm going to walk all the time and control my weight gain!" and now I'm like "I just want to lay on the couch" and it upsets me. I cleaned ALL morning (literally 4+ hours) and think i'm just drained from that but i've been making excuse after excuse to not go. I hope my motivation comes back soon. I've had two BIG gains in the past 3 weeks.


----------



## morganwhite7

^Same here.. gaining too much and struggling to exercise and eat right. 

I did my prenatal workout DVD the last 2 nights and feel GREAT about that.. finally sore and feeling like I'm toning up again. And then I come into work and they say we're having free Donato's pizza since we all braved the mess to come in today.. so I ate too much and have heartburn and feel awful again. Like I keep failing myself. Horrible mental battle. Just remember, as long as you're trying it's okay. I'm mad at myself but have to remember that those slices of pizza probably aren't going to be the end of the world. Just feels like it, lol.


----------



## Kiamaria83

Haha morgan. I literally weed at this bit 
you will fill your long nights with anxiety and worry about everything from college tuition to shitting on the delivery table.
Its so true!
Girls do not feel guilty about exercise. Your body is working super hard to make a human.


----------



## Disneybaby26

Morgan- that made me laugh SO hard!! Good find!!

Britt- try not to worry! Sometimes it just doesn't happen. For me it's cold here and cold means indoor exercise and that just doesn't happen as often. I just eat healthy, like really healthy. Have a taste of one "indulgence" everyday. (For me a few jellybeans or spoonfuls of ice cream!) :) I totally get how you feel and I hate seeing the scale go up! What did you start at? How much have you gained?


----------



## Disneybaby26

Julie- love the pics!! You amaze me literally everytime you share something on here. I just can't imagine twice the kicks and flips and aches etc! I give you an immense amount of props woman!!

Waves- how are you feeling??


----------



## Disneybaby26

Oh and SANDY!!! Congrats mama!! I'm so so happy to hear that everything went well and that your doctor is so receptive and understanding! That is SO important!!


----------



## asmcsm

I'm horrible at exercising right now...up until about 2 weeks ago all I wanted to do was lay on the couch cuz I felt like poo. Now I'm finally up and cleaning and taking dogs for walks. Hoping that I can still keep weight gain down by eating healthier.

Feels like Lux must have moved. The last few days I've felt her kicks on the underside of my bump, but just got done eating lunch and now she's kicking me on the right side of my belly and it was pretty hard, I think almost hard enough to be felt from the outside :)


----------



## HWPG

i'm still working out, but my heart isnt always in it. i'm really good about wearing my heart rate monitor, but it's easy to get too high and hard to feel like youre getting a workout with it too low. today i did kettlebells and trx and plyo, but plyo raises my hr too high too fast. i like the strengthening exercises though. and i've tagged out of the ab workout - full situps? nope, not anymore. i think i can probably do them, but i'd pay for it later. i'm trying to listen to the little pulls and twinges more instead of dismissing them as "a growing uterus" - i think now that i'm into the "your uterus has risen out of your pubic bone" stage, i get an ab workout pass. ;) good days and bad days with eating - dont forget, ice cream counts as dairy and calcium! :)


----------



## Disneybaby26

Yayyyy Ashlee!! I'm so happy you're finally legit feeling her!! Your tum will be moving around independently! Once you can feel them like that the intensity go up quickly!! So fun!!! :) Enjoy it!!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Thanks ladies!

Kara - I started at 157 and i'm 163.6 It's about 6.6 lbs but i'm technically a bit overweight for my height. I don't look like i'm overweight but i'm only 5. 3-1/4" so I don't want to gain too much. When I asked my doctor last time how I was doing he didn't say much... that was week 16 and i'd only gained 2.8lbs. I know it doesn't sound like a lot but my gains (the only 2 gains) have been over 3lbs each. I def. can't keep gaining at that rate!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

I also keep "track" of my calories on MyFitnessPal. Right now i'm on maintenance which gives me about 2,000 cals a day but if i'm starving I will eat more. I'm not trying to be obsessive by tracking (i've had MFP for years) but I do want to keep a conscious eye on what i'm eating.


----------



## frsttimemama

Morgan, sorry about the leaky boobies. I seriously hope I don't have that issue too. I'm leaning towards formula feeding. Not wanting to deal with that at all. That article is so funny! I totally read that before.

Ash, glad you're feeling better!!

On the exercise topic, I'm glad it should be warming up in the next month. I HAVE to walk this time and keep the weight gain under control. Walking is my exercise of choice. I also have to get to the grocery and get healthy food. Tonight we just came home. I had worked til noon yesterday, ran home, showered, packed, went to the doctor, went back to work, stayed there last night, tossed and turned for about 4 1/2 hours, worked all day and headed home. I'm beyond exhausted. I'm probably headed to bed shortly. 

Was Ramzi's theory accurate for any of you?


----------



## asmcsm

Kara I already love that I'm feeling her so much. It went from almost nothing to definitely feeling her in just a couple days. DH is so anxious to be able to feel her lol he keeps asking when it's his turn


----------



## Disneybaby26

Britt- you're doing great!! I totally get what you mean. I'm like OCD about the weight. It's scary!! I had gained about the same as you by 20 weeks and 13lbs as of now, so it seems you're right on track for a 20-25lb gain. Perfect! :)

Sandy- I implanted midline so there was no way to tell! Which side did you implant on???


----------



## Disneybaby26

asmcsm said:


> Kara I already love that I'm feeling her so much. It went from almost nothing to definitely feeling her in just a couple days. DH is so anxious to be able to feel her lol he keeps asking when it's his turn

Aweeeee too cute!! And if he's anything like my DH, he will be shocked and amazed by it EVERY time he feels her!! :)


----------



## clynn11

I implanted directly in the middle too. I made sure to ask my first appointment to see, but no luck with that! Lol.


----------



## frsttimemama

I had a transvaginal ultrasound and baby was definitely in the left corner of the screen. I'm not sure if it's mirrored or not though? I'm saying girl in general. For Ramzi's method, left = girl, right = boy. We'll see!

For our son, I kept trying to get hubby to feel movements and kicks, but the very first time was when I went to hug him and the baby kicked him in the belly. It was priceless! :)


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Well that makes me feel better Kara! I don't think i'm doing too bad, but i've been a little obsessive about my weight gain. I just don't want to over gain. It's like an actual fear of mine for some reason. Some people on MFP are like "don't worry!!! you are growing a baby!" but I still want to watch what I eat, because no matter what, i'm accountable for the weight I gain (not counting baby!).. I hate when people act like your nuts because you don't want to eat mindlessly and "eat for two"


----------



## frsttimemama

I have to agree! People say to me often, have more, you're eating for two! And I'm always like ummm no. I'm not. I only need an extra 300 calories a day MAX. That's like half a peanut butter sandwich and 1/2 c. skim milk not a giant piece of cake or pie.. I always say what goes on must come off!! I had no problem getting mine off with a low carb diet. I gained 40 pounds, but I do swell a TON!! Hopefully not much weight gain this time though..


----------



## asmcsm

Disneybaby26 said:


> Aweeeee too cute!! And if he's anything like my DH, he will be shocked and amazed by it EVERY time he feels her!! :)

It's adorable to see how excited he is. He really can't wait.



frsttimemama said:


> I had a transvaginal ultrasound and baby was definitely in the left corner of the screen. I'm not sure if it's mirrored or not though? I'm saying girl in general. For Ramzi's method, left = girl, right = boy. We'll see!
> 
> For our son, I kept trying to get hubby to feel movements and kicks, but the very first time was when I went to hug him and the baby kicked him in the belly. It was priceless! :)

Pretty sure transvaginal ultrasounds are mirrored


----------



## clynn11

I actually believe abdominal u/s are mirrored while transvag u/s are not. But i've came across plenty of women who have proved the method wrong, I think a couple ladies in here it was wrong for them.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Getting some super strong kicks tonight. I tried to have hubby feel, but the baby stopped when he came over! Damn. 

ONE MORE DAY!!!!


----------



## Disneybaby26

So funny girls!! I recently read an article that started "to the women who told me that my pregnancy was the time to eat and indulge...fuck you"! LOL! I'm concerned with 1. The baby, making sure she is getting enough nutrients to grow properly-she's been spot on all along and 2. How I'm going to feel about my body as a new mom when I'm not pregnant anymore. It is so important to me to feel good about myself!!

I know how hard it is to lose weight and I'm not keen on fooling myself by saying "eh, I'll lose it after" bc no, I think ill be very very busy bfing and cleaning and sustaining this new little life!!

Again, to each their own, everyone is totally different and all different shapes and sizes! Each one of us is performing a miracle every day! These are my own demons! I've always been body conscious.


----------



## Disneybaby26

CantHrdlyWait said:


> Getting some super strong kicks tonight. I tried to have hubby feel, but the baby stopped when he came over! Damn.
> 
> ONE MORE DAY!!!!

Sooooo exciting to find out if we have another little girl or boy in the group!!!! :)


----------



## asmcsm

Actually cassidy is right, if you take a abdominal US pic and hold it in front of your stomach and turn it around facing away from you that's what its like inside. If that makes sense?


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Disneybaby26 said:


> So funny girls!! I recently read an article that started "to the women who told me that my pregnancy was the time to eat and indulge...fuck you"! LOL! I'm concerned with 1. The baby, making sure she is getting enough nutrients to grow properly-she's been spot on all along and 2. How I'm going to feel about my body as a new mom when I'm not pregnant anymore. It is so important to me to feel good about myself!!
> 
> I know how hard it is to lose weight and I'm not keen on fooling myself by saying "eh, I'll lose it after" bc no, I think ill be very very busy bfing and cleaning and sustaining this new little life!!
> 
> Again, to each their own, everyone is totally different and all different shapes and sizes! Each one of us is performing a miracle every day! These are my own demons! I've always been body conscious.

You nailed it! I agree 100%


----------



## clynn11

I agree too Kara! I've actually had multiple family members comment on how big I am and mention I may not want to eat as much. Ummmm actually I am growing another life inside of me dickwads, not to mention i've only gained maybe 3lbs total. People don't account for the fact that there's a placenta and baby and fluid in there. 

Although women swear by breast feeding and weight loss! My BFF was down to her pre-pregnancy weight 6 weeks after giving birth and didn't exercise AT ALL!!! Lmao

So excited for you to find out Britt!!!!

Ashlee- that's soooooo exciting!!! I cannot wait to start feeling babe. I hope it happens sooner than later.

And for those not stalking her blog, STG got her BFP with her first round of IVF!!! YAAAAY!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Tomorrow is the day! 
Stg congrats 
Britt yay for your scan.


----------



## Disneybaby26

Ahhhhhh get outta here!!!! I'm SO happy for her!!!!


----------



## HWPG

Congrats STG!!!!!!


----------



## frsttimemama

I lost my 40 pounds between giving birth and a low carb diet in 6 weeks. I was shocked how easily it came off, but I am not counting on it again. Trying harder not to gain so much. Kara said it well.


----------



## asmcsm

Woohoo! So awesome for STG! :wohoo:


----------



## clynn11

She's due Oct. 13th (just so you know Morgan, if you'd like to update the front page ;) ) Colette needs to be updated too!


----------



## jury3

Congrats STG!!!

Morgan-Crazy about leaking, but I have heard it can happen. My nipple does this tingly thing and gets hard. My friend said that's what it felt like when her milk would let down. So every time it happens I'm checking to see if anything came out lol

Ashlee-If you are feeling her from the outside, he should feel her any day now. It happens so quickly! DW went from feeling little bitty kicks to now feeling limbs go across my belly. Everytime she freaks out a little lol She thinks it's so cool.

Britt-Have you asked the doc about how many calories you should be eating? A lot of what I read said I need to eat around 3000 calories, but my doc and the nutritionist said I only need to eat 2200. Since you have an apt, you might ask just to make sure. Seriously though, don't freak out about gaining weight. As long as you are eating healthy and baby is growing good, you'll be fine! :)

Sandy-No idea...all I know is Grayson is on my right and higher up and Olivia is on my left and down low. 

I think these babies are trying to kill me...or at least rip my stomach open lol Between sharp little limbs (I'm guessing elbows) and them balling up, my stomach has been in all kinds of pain tonight lol All I can think is "holy crap, what is this going to feel like in a few weeks?!" lol


----------



## wavescrash

Kiamaria83 said:


> Amanda. How are you ? Liveing the littke outfit!




Disneybaby26 said:


> Waves- how are you feeling??

Thanks! Today hasn't been too bad. This evening she's laying much lower than usual and a few hours ago I started having a ton of BH contractions. They're so uncomfortable. For a little bit they got pretty frequent (coming within a minute of the previous one going away), some are more like 10 minutes apart, some are 3-5 minutes apart. But they're just BH so they basically mean nothing lol. However if Leah decides to make her way head down and I get to go through labor/delivery, I imagine my uterus will be pretty toned to help speed up the process lol.

I checked my cervix (as best I could... don't know what I'm really feeling) and it was tilted back still. Yesterday it was more forward but tonight it's tilted back again so I imagine I'm okay.

I posted asking about it on my local mom-FB group and one lady said her doctor told her to call if she had more than 8 BH in an hour (I've had like 20 in the last hour, give or take) and another said she had her baby at 35 weeks (which I am today) the day after she lost her plug. Said contractions started at 3am and were very irregular and she had the baby by 1pm. But I imagine she had REAL contractions and not just BH.

Plus when I was at L&D the other night, I had tons of BH that the monitors didn't pick up so they said/assumed I wasn't having anything going on. I don't know. I have a total love/hate relationship with the end of pregnancy. The anticipation is so exciting but everything that goes on is so mentally and physically exhausting.


----------



## wavescrash

35 weeks today & then a comparison from 34 weeks (left) to today (right.)
 



Attached Files:







35weeks-2.jpg
File size: 19.3 KB
Views: 2









34and35.jpg
File size: 29.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## goldstns

Bf-Ing makes u lose weight so fast. I gained about 20lbs total and I lost it 3 weeks post labor. I have yet to exercise because my ob said wait til after my 6 week apt with her. I'll also be honest, I haven't watched what IV been eating at all!!!! Girl scout cookies, brownies..... U name it! My meals are larger too...i just can't feel full. However, I wouldn't say my pregnancy flab is gone, just my scale is same as pre pregnancy.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Congrats STG!!


----------



## morganwhite7

Okay front page is updated! Just need Colette's DD! :)

Nikki- If you don't mind me asking how has the bleeding been? I bled for 12 weeks, but I know that's not normal.. 6 weeks maybe? Does BFing help? Not looking forward to having to wear those huge pads while trying to enjoy the springtime sunshine with my LO  lol

Katrina- Hope you get some answers today!

Britt- So excited.. <24 hrs!! :)


----------



## frsttimemama

I only bled for like 3.5 weeks, Morgan. That would have been awful!

Thinking of you today Katrina!

I feel like crap today.. just being tired I think. Not recovered fron the crazy week.. can't wait to sleep in Saturday!


----------



## morganwhite7

^I can't wait to sleep in either.. seems like this week has taken forever due to the mid-week blizzard/icefest. What a mess. One more day- we can doo itttt! :)


----------



## goldstns

Stg and collet-congrats!!!

morgan- i don't want to jinx myself, but as of 48 hr ago I think the bleeding might have stopped, but the last week was on and off...so not positive.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

I know!!! When I woke up this morning I thought to myself "At this time tomorrow i'll be geting ready to leave for my appointment!!!"


----------



## asmcsm

Yay Britt! So exciting!!!


----------



## asmcsm

It seems like my belly button is getting more and more shallow by the day, pretty sure it will be gone in just a couple weeks


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

I know.. I can hardly stand it today!!! I can't wait to see my baby tomorrow! I'm also so happy that my mom is coming! Technology has changed so much since I was born and I think she'll be so amazed to see our baby on the inside!!


----------



## asmcsm

It's so much fun, you're going to love it! My DH was glued to the screen, meanwhile my mom and gma were chatting away about her moving around in there lol.

Just felt Lux from the outside!! Too bad DH isn't home


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

I'm always the same way Ash! I can never take my eyes from the screen. I don't even want to blink! LOL. But we are paying the $5 and getting the sonogram on DVD so we can have it forever. I'm not sure how much i'd actually watch it, but for $5 how could I say no?? I hope we also get some updated print out pictures. I framed the one from my 12 week scan and have it at home.


----------



## frsttimemama

Britt, that's so exciting! ! What is your feeling?? I am lucky -- my ultrasound place always puts them on DVD!! I don't have to ask or pay more. I'm thankful for that though. It's all I have of my son, those and my pictures. I think they should do those for free for everyone! 

Yes Morgan .. almost there! :)

Nikki, fx for you!


----------



## brunettebimbo

clynn11 said:


> Although women swear by breast feeding and weight loss! My BFF was down to her pre-pregnancy weight 6 weeks after giving birth and didn't exercise AT ALL!!! Lmao!

This happened to me. We ate pretty badly in the first few weeks. Hubby was working 4am-7pm most days and I was up all night and baby glued to boob all day so pretty much lived on take out. I had him in October and come the beginning of January I was back to pre baby weight and felt better than I did before!


----------



## Kiamaria83

morganwhite7 said:


> Okay front page is updated! Just need Colette's DD! :)
> 
> 
> 
> Ive worked it out that I should be due roughly around 18th October.
> 
> Fab news stg. So happy for you.


----------



## clynn11

I tjink I may have just felt baby move! It felt like a muscle twitching almost but not really quick together like a muscle twitch it was like 5 distinct twitches and then it stopped. Hmmm. We'll see!!


----------



## frsttimemama

Sounds about right! So exciting! ! I loved it. Can't wait for that myself!


----------



## asmcsm

So exciting Cassidy!!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Kiamaria83 said:


> morganwhite7 said:
> 
> 
> Okay front page is updated! Just need Colette's DD! :)
> 
> 
> 
> Ive worked it out that I should be due roughly around 18th October.
> 
> Fab news stg. So happy for you.
> 
> That's Tristans birthday :)
> 
> Cassidy that sounds like to me! I lived in the bath for those few weeks when I was pregnant with Tristan. He moved like mad!Click to expand...


----------



## Kiamaria83

Its a month before Elliotts too. How you feeling bb?

Ooo exciting cass . I love feeling baby kicks


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

I really want a girl! and I feel like it's a girl! But DH thinks Boy!!! 

we will see!!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Britt can't wait to hear.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Kiamaria83 said:


> Its a month before Elliotts too. How you feeling bb?
> 
> Ooo exciting cass . I love feeling baby kicks

I'm not sure. Some days I feel completely down and just want to cry. I've not popped in here much over the last few days. I'm finding some of the updates too tough :( Then other days like today I feel ok.


----------



## morganwhite7

Cass- YES! That's exactly what it feels like and mine started right around 13/14 weeks too! Literally maybe once or twice, but still! Like little muscle twitches, but different. They still make pretty "jerky" movements at this point. Woohoo!

Britt- I can't wait to hear.. Will you have a name for us tomorrow, too?!?


----------



## Ingodshand

Nikki- Happy One Month to Alia!!

Sandy- So happy the apt went well and you got to hear the heartbeat!! One of the best feelings ever&#61514;

Britt- I think it is great that you are watching what you eat and you are really not eating for two! I had the whatever, I am pregnant mentality with my first and gained like 60 pounds. It was ridiculous and I never got back to my prepregnancy weight because it does not just fall off! It is so much harder to lose after having a baby so keep it up and dont feel guilty! Can not wait for your scan tomorrow! I truly believe the Mom knows so you might just have your girl!

Waves- Happy 35 weeks!! You are getting so close and look great&#61514;

Cassidy- Yay for feeling baby!! 

BB- So sorry you are having a rough time and I completely understand not being able to deal with other people being pregnant. You will get your sticky rainbow. I just know it!

Katrina- How was your apt?

Sorry if I missed anyone!!

Thanks for all the concern about my appointment. I just felt so traumatized with what the doctor said, but I think I am over it. I will just labor at home as long as I can and do what I want! It is my body as long as the baby is monitored frequently then I know we will be okay!! Also, I dont want to scare anyone about a c-section because it really is not that bad! Except that I had to have my arms strapped down during the procedure which just freaked me out.


----------



## wavescrash

Thanks dear :)


Having some uncomfortable period-cramp-type pain. It's constant though so nothing I can time from start to stop. My lower back hurts as well but I'm wondering if it's just her position or something like that.


----------



## TTCaWee1

Hi ladies. 

Awesome news for STG and also to Sandy!!

I hope you felt (her) Cassidy! That's what mine felt like too. 

And Ashlee I think you said you've been feeling Lux move? If so that's awesome. 

Amanda it sure sounds like you are getting closer and closer to meeting Leah. 

AFM, picked up Boo's ashes today. Heartbreaking. But in some way I feel like he's with us now. DH and I have had a hard time over the last few days with him being gone. Today I did some retail therapy. Mostly bc I have no clothes that fit and my shoes are too tight too lol. I think I spent $250 on clothes. But I got Ellie a few outfits too. One says "check meowt" with a little kitty on it. It's super cute. 
We leave in the morning for Michigan and I haven't packed a single thing. I still have to go to the store and get snacks and last minute items....

Hope everyone is doing well and sorry if I missed anything major. (Fill me in if I did)


----------



## jury3

Cassidy-Sounds like baby to me! I hated that in the beginning bc I was always like "ok, was that a baby or was that actually a muscle twitch? Maybe I have a vein there that is twitching?" lol Eventually it started happening more and more though. So exciting!

Britt-lol I'm so excited for you!

Waves-It's hard to believe you have all that happening and it's only bh...

Sarah-Yeah, idk if I have to have my arms strapped down for sure or not but I'm hoping not! They said I can still do skin to skin with a c-section, but how will I do that if I don't have free arms! lol

bb-I'm sorry :( I can't even imagine how you must be feeling. I really hope you get your sticky bean soon!


----------



## wavescrash

TTCaWee1 said:


> Amanda it sure sounds like you are getting closer and closer to meeting Leah.

Who knows! I have a feeling she's going to keep causing problems for a few more weeks. Contractions for an hour that go away, BH for 3 hours, cramping, less movement... she'll give us the works, I'm sure.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Sorry I know I am not pregnant. But I hope you don't mind.
Results: 
I had my pap done, she told me my cervix is off to one side but it shouldn't cause a problem. They made me give them blood and are running a thyroid test. I also got a flu shot so my arm hurts. They order 21 day bloods for Wednesday the 19th. It will cost us 76 bucks not bad in my opinion. DH can get an Sa they are calling with a time and cost tomorrow. She was pretty amazed I think with everything I had done. 
Oh and my nurse was around 8 months pregnant go figure. But all in all I am happy with what we did today and that she seemed to take us seriously. I love her!


----------



## clynn11

Katrina- That is GREAT news!!! Maybe just lay on that one side more after BD'ing  Lol. I hope your bloods have great results and that DH gets great results on his SA too. One step closer to that BFP! Really excited for you!!!

And don't apologize for posting in here, you are ALWAYS welcome, pregnant or not.


----------



## Ingodshand

I second what Cassidy said, you can post whatever you want Katrina! So glad the doctor was so nice and the cost was relatively cheap! I hope you get all your answers very soon!!!

Julie- I will have to ask my doctor at the next apt about skin to skin after a c-section. I do want to make sure they clean out his nasal and throat since c-section babies can have more junk in their since labor does not push it out. I am also going to ask about my arms this time since I am at a different hospital.


----------



## jury3

Katrina-Don't ever feel like you can't post here! I'm glad they are doing the testing! I hope you get some answers soon :)

Sarah-I'm sure they would do that before handing him over. I think they say skin to skin is best within 2 hours, so I guess as long as it can happen by then it'll be ok. I know we've got it planned that as long as everything is good I hold whoever comes out first (skin to skin), then will pass that baby off to DW so she can do skin to skin with them while I hold the 2nd baby.

Personally, I am excited about these! lol Only paid $25 total for all of them. Can't wait to put them on chubby little legs :)


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Morgan- I sure hope we have a name. DH is taking his time deciding from our two girl names! Boy name is 100% Elliot Roman.. girls are between Harper Olivia, or Ella Grace.. he just can't pick. It's getting frustrating at this point. Grrrr


----------



## morganwhite7

LOVE the boy name!! Also love the girl names but prefer Ella Grace.. So pretty & classy! :)


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

I like both but DH is just like "I just don't know!" and it frustrates me. It's two names. How long does he need to pick one? I guess if it's a boy we won't have a problem, because we already picked that name.


----------



## HWPG

Mine feels more like morse code... At first I thought digestion, but when it happens several days in a row in the same spot, I really do think it's baby K now. I can't put into words how much I've anticipated this.... For years... 
And oh yeah. The Olympics are on which I LOVE love love! Love!


----------



## wavescrash

jury3 said:


> Waves-It's hard to believe you have all that happening and it's only bh...

I have no idea what to make of it all but I'll (hopefully remember to) ask my OB tomorrow.



CantHrdlyWait said:


> Morgan- I sure hope we have a name. DH is taking his time deciding from our two girl names! Boy name is 100% Elliot Roman.. girls are between Harper Olivia, or Ella Grace.. he just can't pick. It's getting frustrating at this point. Grrrr

Love those names :) Harper, Olivia, Ella & Grace have all been on my list between this & my last pregnancy. Hannah's middle name is Grace. Can't wait to see your update!


----------



## goldstns

Go to www.babyleggings.com and u get 5 free leggings using code "bemine14"...i bet u have to pay shipping. I think its until V-day


----------



## wavescrash

Oh goodness, I'm all about that. I'm trying to add things to my cart and it just keeps taking me to the top of the webpage and not adding anything to my cart though :(


----------



## goldstns

Hmmm...i didn't do it. Just sil sent the info to me in an email. Maybe call company tomorrow


----------



## wavescrash

I just left a comment on their FB page so hopefully I get a response. That's too good of a deal to pass up lol.


----------



## clynn11

Thanks for the heads up on the deal Nikki!!!!

Mirolee- that's seriously the PERFECT way to describe it!! Morse code!! I felt it twice more today, just real quick little blips and then it was gone again. Same area. Starting to think it's the babe which is making me extra excited :) :)

Already commented in your journal Britt, but soooo excited for you and can't wait to know!!


----------



## jury3

That's where I got my baby leggings. You get $50 worth free (5 pairs) but you pay around $12 for shipping. When I ordered mine they also had a $2 sale if you bought more than 5 pairs. So I got 5 pairs free, then 5 more at $2 a piece. 10 pairs for a grand total of $25. I thought it was pretty good! 

I've also ordered the car seat canopy covers from one of their sister sites. They are gray and white chevron on one side and gray mink material on the other. Only paid the $12 shipping on both. I love them! They've sent me a few emails with codes "bemine14" "loyal14" "carseat" They sure like to give things away...

Waves-I just got on and tried to add something to my cart and it's doing the same thing...

Britt-I like all the names! If it's a girl, maybe you can just put both names in a hat and draw one lol


----------



## wavescrash

Yeah someone commented on my post on their FB (someone trying to purchase, not anyone from the company) saying they think they're all sold out.


----------



## wavescrash

I just spent a half hour or so sorting some of Hannah's old newborn clothes so that I could treat the stains with that Pinterest deal of 2 parts peroxide, 1 part blue Dawn dish soap. Letting it soak overnight and washing it all tomorrow. Hopefully it works otherwise Leah has very few clothes lol. And I feel like I inhaled way too much of the stuff lol.

Anyway, the last few days I've been feeling my cervix - not like I can tell what I'm feeling as far as dilation or effacement but I can tell position and feel if something's different than before - and tonight I felt something very hard and round. I wonder if she flipped head down or if that was her butt. It was so weird because it wasn't there earlier today lol. She's also sitting VERY low right now. I don't know if her head or butt are engaged but it feels like some part of her is right down in there at the bottom of my bump. I'm too impatient to wait until 2:20 tomorrow to see my OB. I wanna know what she's doing in there every minute of every day lol.


----------



## Kiamaria83

Bb sorry you're having a hard time. Post in here anytime. We're here to support each other.
Katrina im so pleased all went well. Hoping you now get answers. 
Britt elliotts my little boys name. Its the only boy name we had. Its so hard to choose. I love your girl names too.
Ahh loving all the leggins. Soooo cute !
Amanda you sound like you're having a rough time. Hope you're feeling a bit better today


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

less than an hour and a half!!!


----------



## frsttimemama

Sorry I didn't get on last night. I was EXHAUSTED!! Ugh. So glad it's Friday!

Yay for it being scan day Britt! :) Ella Grace was my first choice for a girls name last time, but we had a boy. Then my ex boyfriend and his fiancée just used it last month on their daughter so we are DEFINITELY not using that. Love it though. :) The other name is also cute!

Rachel, so exciting! We are goin to drive to Florida next week. SO excited for that, but not for the packing and shopping and getting ready so much. We will probably work on that some this weekend I think. Have fun and have a safe trip! :) Can't wait to see/hear about all the cute baby things you get!

Sarah, we didn't get to hear the heartbeat, only see it, but that's okay! I'll take it. :) I don't remember my arms being strapped down for my C-section but for as sore as I was, I'm sure they probably were. Hopefully that doesn't have to happen this time..

Mirolee & Cassidy -- I love that you are feeling movement! :) It's the best!

Julie, those are SO cute! I can't wait to find out if Baby H is a girl or not so I can start buying more cute things that I don't need unless it's a girl.. then we need everything clothes! Lol. Hope you're feeling okay!

Amanda, so hard to believe you're only having BH's and nothing real. My gosh.. I hope you get great news today at the doctor!

Katrina, you can say whatever you want here! So glad you got some answers and direction and loved your doctor. That's really important. I'm so glad she took you seriously.

AFM, 7 weeks already.. holy cow! Baby H is starting to look like a baby in there and less like some alien life force.. I'm so glad it's Friday. This mama needs some SLEEPIN' IN! We have to start getting ready for our Florida trip. We are leaving Friday morning.. Thursday night if they call for more snow. I am NOT getting stuck in Indiana and missing my vacation!! Especially since we are driving. I cannot take all of this snow. Lol.


----------



## morganwhite7

Julie- Those are TOO cute.. I'm getting ready to spend some payday $$ on them.. really hope they aren't sold out :/

Sandy- I wish I was you!!! Have fun in Florida momma.. ugh I need some sunshine SO bad lol. 

Katrina- Yes I agree, feel free to post TTC over here ANY time.. I know the other thread is getting so quiet now. No one would mind talking OPKs or temps with you here, or we wouldn't still be following along.. it's only fair! So happy you love your doc. Can't wait to hear about the results of the SA etc. Your rainbow is right around the corner!! :)

Britt- WHERE ARE YOUUU !!!? Haha I can't wait to hear the news!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Yep. Now we wait for thyroid test results, then do 21 and 3 day bloods and the sa. They can't have Dh yet. :haha: If they have no conclusion we can look at doing a hsg.


----------



## Ingodshand

Britt- I love both names, but I think Ella Grace is my favorite! Good luck today!!

Waves- How are you feeling today?

Rachel- So glad you are able to have your Boo with you. Have fun in Michigan and hope you got a lot of snacks!

Julie- Love the leggings!!!

Colette- How are you feeling? Any MS yet?

Sandy- Happy 7 weeks!!!! So jealous you are going to Florida. Get a tan for me!

Katrina- When is your next test?


----------



## Cowgirl07

the 19th at 4 pm it's for 21 day progesterone test. Dh will probably get his sa around then too.


----------



## Kiamaria83

No ms yet. It didnt kick in until about 8 weeks last time. Im a bit worried that I dont really have any symptoms other than tiredness and slight pms feeling.


----------



## morganwhite7

Girls look on FB for Britt's GENDER RESULTS!!!!! :)


----------



## Kiamaria83

Ahhh I'm not on fb and dying to know !


----------



## morganwhite7

Hahaha I'm so sorry but I don't wanna spoil it for her!

(pssssst I added her bundle to the front though if you'd like to take a peek, but shh! ;))


----------



## Kiamaria83

Ahh yay. How exciting. I bet you're so happy britt .


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

:pink: :pink:* IT'S A GIRL!!!!!!!!! *:pink: :pink: 

I'm at work, so I have to make it short and sweet right now, but everything look perfect!! I cried like a freaking baby and so did DH and my mom! HB was 136!! 

I'm in love!!!!


----------



## frsttimemama

I don't get tan :(I just burn.. but I'm even looking forward to that! Just not the 1100 mile ride. And leaving my house that long makes me nervous. Lol

Collette, I'm not having much as far as symptoms. Mostly just exhausted and sore boobs.


----------



## frsttimemama

Yayyy!! That is so exciting!! I think it must be all the soft cups.. everyone is having girls it seems! Did you use them?


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Nope!! No soft cups, but I did SMEP! Not sure if that matters or not!

SO standing at the doctors office DH said "Haper!" and I said "Oh, I was thinking Ella!" and then we decided to wait it out and pick once we'd thought about it. So when I got to work, I thought about it and emailed him and said "Harper is my choice!!" and he said " I just texted you Ella.." UGH! now we are back to square one! My mom said she likes Harper alot. I just hope we can resolve this quickly!


----------



## frsttimemama

Can you use both? Ella Harper? Harper Ella?


----------



## asmcsm

Yay Britt! Welcome to team pink! Frustrating about the name but also kinda funny that you guys both changed your minds


----------



## wavescrash

frsttimemama said:


> Amanda, so hard to believe you're only having BH's and nothing real. My gosh.. I hope you get great news today at the doctor!




Ingodshand said:


> Waves- How are you feeling today?

Thanks ladies. I imagine it's all because this is my 3rd so things are happening sooner and stronger but that doesn't mean I'll necessarily go too much earlier. But we'll see what my OB has to say today. My appointment's 2:20 (I thought it was 2 but whatever lol.) 

Today I feel okay. A little crampy but I think that's just because I need to go #2 and it isn't going so smoothly lol. I blame my iron supplements so I'm skipping them for a couple days. As gross as it sounds, when I attempted to check my cervix last night, I could totally tell I needed to go and felt weirded out that my OB is going to feel that later today too lol. I'd also like the cramping to stop if that's what's causing it. Baby's still pretty low. My bump is sagging over my pubic bone lol. Leaving here for my appointment in a little over 3 hours :)



CantHrdlyWait said:


> :pink: :pink:* IT'S A GIRL!!!!!!!!! *:pink: :pink:
> 
> I'm at work, so I have to make it short and sweet right now, but everything look perfect!! I cried like a freaking baby and so did DH and my mom! HB was 136!!
> 
> I'm in love!!!!

Congrats mama!!!! Girls are rather lovely. Good luck on the name decision though lol. I gave OH a small list of names and told him to pick one. I had narrowed it down to the few I really, really wanted most and let him make the final decision.



Kiamaria83 said:


> No ms yet. It didnt kick in until about 8 weeks last time. Im a bit worried that I dont really have any symptoms other than tiredness and slight pms feeling.

Don't worry mama! Every single preggo on this thread has made that exact same comment, previously having been pregnant or not. Everyone worried they didn't feel any symptoms or strong enough symptoms and we're all still here, some of us very much pregnant. For most of us, real symptoms didn't start until about 8 weeks and got stronger closer to 10. You'll be okay :) Just enjoy the moment!



frsttimemama said:


> Yayyy!! That is so exciting!! I think it must be all the soft cups.. everyone is having girls it seems! Did you use them?

3 girls here and no soft cups or special DTD tricks (like SMEP or anything else.)


----------



## wavescrash

PS - Baby Leggings website is working properly again in case anyone wanted to try that 5 free pairs offer.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

I know Ash! It's crazy! We both went for the opposite one, but i'm pretty sure he will be stuck on Ella. We will see. I like them both, so if he really doesn't want to give in, i'll go with Ella.. but he did say Harper at the doctors!! I'm so confused! LOL. But I guess I said Ella, and I want Harper.


----------



## frsttimemama

Amanda, I get what you are saying. Hopefully you at least made some progress this week, as miserable as you have been. I can't take iron either. Ugh.


----------



## Lotalaughs16

Congrats Britt!!! I love both of the names you have picked out, give it some time and I'm sure you'll agree on something.


----------



## morganwhite7

YESSSS I love the Baby Leggings I picked out!! Esp the Strawberry ones!! Awh hurry up and ship little leggings.... I'm one of those ppl who checks the USPS tracking # like every half hour.. LOL :happydance:


----------



## wavescrash

frsttimemama said:


> Amanda, I get what you are saying. Hopefully you at least made some progress this week, as miserable as you have been. I can't take iron either. Ugh.

Thanks... I hope so too. Even if it means nothing, baby changing position or dilating another cm or effacing some more... I'll take it! It's weird because I've never had a breech baby before so normally I'd do squats and things like that to help bring her down more to help change my cervix but if she's still breech, that will do no good. Neither will walking so it's just kinda waiting until it happens totally on it's own or they have to do a c-section and I don't like that. Even if my squats and walking aren't TRULY helping, I like feeling like I'm doing something to speed it up lol.



morganwhite7 said:


> YESSSS I love the Baby Leggings I picked out!! Esp the Strawberry ones!! Awh hurry up and ship little leggings.... I'm one of those ppl who checks the USPS tracking # like every half hour.. LOL :happydance:

Hahah I do too. I was hoping my state refund would have deposited today but it hasn't so I'm going to wait a couple more days to order mine if it's $12 shipping. That's cheap but funds are low right now and I'd rather make sure I can get food/diapers if anything happens before my refund clears lol.


----------



## morganwhite7

^Oh yes I do know what you mean.. I had to have hubby go deposit $3 into the acct yesterday bc I overdrew it, so sad lol. And then Friday mornings everythings always golden again. But we make sure we use every last drop too ;)

Speaking of funds, I've got a pretty hefty vacation fund finally. Since no one wanted to take us after everything we've been through this year (MIL took all the other cousins to the beach- TWICE, but didn't ask if we'd wanna come :() I am taking myself on a cruise as soon as Marley sleeps through the night lol


----------



## Cowgirl07

Awesome Britt.


----------



## wavescrash

morganwhite7 said:


> ^Oh yes I do know what you mean.. I had to have hubby go deposit $3 into the acct yesterday bc I overdrew it, so sad lol. And then Friday mornings everythings always golden again. But we make sure we use every last drop too ;)
> 
> Speaking of funds, I've got a pretty hefty vacation fund finally. Since no one wanted to take us after everything we've been through this year (MIL took all the other cousins to the beach- TWICE, but didn't ask if we'd wanna come :() I am taking myself on a cruise as soon as Marley sleeps through the night lol

Nice! Jealous lol! Never been on a cruise.

We get paid bi-weekly, both of us the same week and of course that would be NEXT Friday lol. Oh well. Yeah we come close to using every last dime between paychecks. But OH interviewed at an auto body shop on Wednesday. It seems promising but it always does yet never works out so I'm not hopeful until we know for sure (he's calling back today to follow up.) But if he got it, it would be 40 hours a week with _some_ chances for overtime, and I think around $10/hour which may not sound like much but compared to his current job... it's fantastic. So hopefully he gets that lol.


----------



## clynn11

Lol about the names Britt thats cracking me up. But yaaaaay for team pink!!! So many girlies in our group!!


----------



## RobertRedford

Yay for team pink, Britt! I love both the names. Goodluck picking!


----------



## frsttimemama

I've never been on a cruise either. The thought of it kinda freaks me out! Flying, too. I'm such a weenie!


----------



## clynn11

I honestly think DH and I would go crazy on a cruise!! Lol. It seems too confined to me. I'd love to go travel through Europe though, see all the history. That would be amazing :)


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

I'm with you Cassidy! I'd LOVE to go to Europe!! I don't know how i'd do on the open ocean! As I get older i'm getting worse with motion sickness, so i'm not sure I would be able to do it.


----------



## Ingodshand

Congrats Britt!!! Yay for team pink!

I went on a cruise to Mexico in college and it was so fun! I didn't get cabin fever since you get off the boat most days. Man, I really want a margarita!


----------



## goldstns

Congrats on a girl Brit.

my family does family cruises every other year. So next summer we r going on one...alia will be a year and a half!! I don't fly well either, but IV been given meds for it, so it helps.


----------



## goldstns

Alia must be going threw a growth spurt... She won't leave the boob alone!


----------



## morganwhite7

Post some more pics Nikki! I've got baby fever!! :D


----------



## Cowgirl07

Yes more pictures please!


----------



## goldstns

baby girl!!
 



Attached Files:







WP_20140204_004.jpg
File size: 27.7 KB
Views: 14









WP_20140127_001.jpg
File size: 24 KB
Views: 14









WP_20140123_004.jpg
File size: 23.1 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Cowgirl07

Awe isn't she the cutest! I love the cat cuddling on her


----------



## RobertRedford

dying over the cat cuddles picture, Nikki. SO sweet! 

She is darling.


----------



## jury3

Congrats Britt!!!

Morgan-I am the same way with tracking my packages...The baby leggings took a while though. They were 2 days late...and the website doesn't have very good tracking either. It was very difficult! lol
I am the same way with my account...We've had to pay overdraft fees one too many times. Usually we are pretty good at catching it though. 
Vacation sounds like a great idea! That's sad they didn't invite you to the beach...

And you girls are cracking me up! Cruises are fun! First of all, I don't think you realize how big the boat is lol They are huge and there are so many things to do! Plus, like Sarah said, if you have a cruise where you get off the boat a lot then it isn't bad at all. Our honeymoon was a 7 day cruise and we had 2 full days in a row on the boat. It really wasn't too bad. All I needed was to lay by the pool everyday...which I did :)
We would like to go somewhere where we are just there and have unlimited time to do what we want. Hawaii is at the top of the list. That was the only thing about the cruise is having to be back on the ship. You get 8 hours off usually.

Nikki-lol I hope she isn't wearing you out too bad! I agree with Morgan...it's been a month, we need more pics!

Waves-How did your apt go?

I'm trying to upload some of our maternity photos, but it keeps saying they are too large. So, I guess I'll have to go in and crop them...or maybe I can post a link to them for you. I'll get back to you on that.


----------



## jury3

You were too fast for my post Nikki lol I like the one of DH, Alia and the cat cuddling! DH looks kind of like Jason Bateman in that pic...


----------



## Cowgirl07

I would love a cruise, dh cant swim so boats in general make him nervous. I think I am the only person in the world who couldn't get her husband in the water in Hawaii. It was our honeymoon and all my convincing only got us to the beach.


----------



## goldstns

The cat one is my fav!! The cat loves dh and every night sits with dh and watches tv. Well since Alia came the cat had to learn to share. Its cute.

Julie I have the same issue with Alia photos...we do most of our pictures with our fancy camera so its hard to upload here because they are too large.


----------



## jury3

The link below is to the ones I put on fb. I tried cropping the others and this is the only one that isn't too big. They are my favorites, so that pisses me off!

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10101058216532724&type=1&l=2c69559c15


----------



## Cowgirl07

Love them!!


----------



## TTCaWee1

Love the pics Nikki! Omg the one with kitty is so sweet &#128554;

Congrats to you Britt on team pink! 

Love the pic Julie! We are doing mine Monday.


----------



## wavescrash

So... Leah's still breech and I don't think she's going to be turning. There's virtually no room for her to do so and her butt is nice and low. Doc didn't say her butt was engaged but you can feel it right there at my cervix when doing the internal and she's VERY, VERY low. Gained a pound since last week, BP was good and Leah's heart rate was 148bpm. I go back next week where I'm sure we'll discuss a plan of action, she just wanted me to hurry up & get downstairs for an ultrasound before they closed for the weekend so we didn't discuss it today. Ultrasound tech only scanned me really quick since I was added last second and they had 2 appointments in the lobby but she gave me this picture. Confirmed her head was right up under my ribs and her butt was down low Her tailbone was basically at the very top of my pubic bone, as low as she could get the wand and since I've been home, my lady bits feel super sore, swollen and lots of pressure so I'm thinking her butt wedged in there even more
 



Attached Files:







photo(1).jpg
File size: 37 KB
Views: 5


----------



## jury3

I can't believe how many girls there are on this thread lol We are at 30% with boys...1 out of every 3 babies is a boy. When are the next appointments?


----------



## asmcsm

It is crazy how many girls on this thread, but my June due date thread right now has 24 boys and 15 girls so it's the opposite of this thread lol. WAY more boys


----------



## morganwhite7

Mirolee- thinking of you watching the Olympics!! Loved the Russia intro, very interesting!


----------



## clynn11

Succhhhhhh adorable pictures Nikki! Alia is so beautiful :) :)

Julie- I love your maternity photos!!! They are beautiful!!!!

I feel like i'm going to have a boy because of the statistics in this thread! Lol. I think i'm next with the gender scan. 14 days and counting!!!


----------



## TTCaWee1

Sorry she hasn't flipped yet waves. At least you got to see her little face! Any more dilation?


----------



## wavescrash

Still 2 cm but my cervix has come forward a lot since this morning so who knows if anything changed since my appt. she's gotten increasingly lower over the course of the night which is putting a lot of pressure down there. I've already vented on my fb so I won't repost it all here but basically I think she's trying to break me and I had better wake up to contractions or my water breaking tonight so she can get the heck out of there before I lose my mind lol.


----------



## SmallTownGal

Love your baby pics, so adorable, *Nikki*!:thumbup::flower::happydance:

Congrats on team pink, *Britt*! :flower::happydance::pink:

Sorry your Leah is stuck in breach, *Waves*, and that you are having soreness and swelling! :hugs: Great u/s piccy, though!

*AFM*: So glad to be able to join you ladies here as a fellow pregnant lady! :happydance::happydance::cloud9: All the details of my IVF journey and beginning pregnancy are in my journals in my sig, if anyone's curious. I'm glad to be able to catch up a little today, and have been keeping you all in my thoughts and prayers. <3 With the OHSS stuff maxing me out, I may not be able to keep up much, but I'm hoping to be able to read and respond to the latest two pages on group and a page after my last response, and chat about my own goings on a little bit here. Hope everyone I haven't caught up with yet is doing well! <3


----------



## wavescrash

I haven't said it yet but congrats STG. So happy for you. And thanks <3

Ugh... I just got up to pee and the pad I was wearing has a big mucusy blob on it. Mostly yellow with definite streaks of blood all throughout. I wonder if it's from the ob doing her exam (the lube?) but I've checked my cervix since my appointment and never had any get on me, if that makes sense.


----------



## brunettebimbo

That sounds like your mucus plug Amanda. Are you having any pains other than her burying down?

Julie those pictures are lovely :)


----------



## wavescrash

If you can stomach super gross pictures, I have a thread in 3rd tri with a picture from Tuesday and then tonight. Personally I can't look at other's pictures of their plug but can stomach my own lol.

I'm feeling all sorts of pains right now I really couldn't say. No contractions unfortunately. There's just a ton of pressure and lots of pain behind my pubic bone and in my lady parts. I've also got this throbbing/stabbing pain to one side of my pelvis but that's probably just her on a nerve or something.


----------



## brunettebimbo

I'll have a nosey now. I don't mind gross pictures :lol:


----------



## brunettebimbo

I've had a look. The first picture I'm not sure because mine never looked liked that. The second picture definitely looks like your mucus plug. I only lost mine after the midwife gave me a sweep when I was in labour. 

I'm so glad the UK don't do internals before labour!


----------



## goldstns

Waves- they say baby's that aren't head down cause alot of pain...sry. Just so you know my doc discouraged me from lots of dilation checks because it will cause infection...so id be careful with how much you check.


----------



## goldstns

Advice needed:
please be honest....i want to know the truth if I am being too ocd/planning or if I should keep pushing what I have been requesting.

so dh and I aren't on the exact same page with night time for Alia. Dh is usually up on living room watching tv until 11-midnight every night. He offers to have Alia with him so I can go to sleep at my 10 pm bed time. Well that's a nice offer, but I think Alia shouldn't be in the living room where she tends to be during the day. I think she should have a night time routine of 8pm bath, feed and a book. After that its crib time and she stays in her room. Meaning if she wakes or can't fall asleep we rock her in her room. Dh thinks if she can't sleep to just bring her to living room and shell fall asleep on his chest and once she's sleeping hell put her in her crib. Dh said he agrees w a routine when she's a bit older, but now she's too young and it doesn't matter. Opinions? Tell me the truth...should I keep being persistent or is he right and I should chill out a few months?


----------



## brunettebimbo

I say be persistent otherwise you could end up with bigger bedtime problems later on. Obviously she's still very young so if she's crying etc I agree with cuddles but I think having her in the bedroom at bedtime will help her differentiate between day and night :)


----------



## Cowgirl07

I agree try to get a routine down.


----------



## Ingodshand

I am really not the best person for routines but maybe your dh likes to hang out with her? She is still really little so you have time for a routine later. Just do what feels right for her

Waves- no idea on the plug but hope you can get some relief today. Maybe a nice bath?


----------



## asmcsm

I definitely think a routine is great a little later, but right now she's still so small and needy that I think breaking routine is okay. I probably won't try to establish a real solid routine until around 5-6 months. But that's just me. To each their own!


----------



## jury3

Waves-I say the one from last night definitely looks like a mucus plug based on pics I've google. The first one could've been too, they say they can regenerate themselves. 
I agree w Nikki about checking yourself, be careful of infection. Not checking a woman so often is common practice on midwifery to avoid infection as well. Especially if that was your plug, there's nothing there to keep the bacteria out now!

Nikki-I say do what you think is best. I think routines are important but she is still young enough that it prob won't make much difference. Does he get to cuddle w her much at other times of the day? He might just really enjoy their special bonding time at that time. Maybe compromise with him and say only for the next month or next week or maybe only a few nights a week...


----------



## frsttimemama

STG, glad to see you here!! So beyond happy for you! :)

Nikki, my mom has always said they HAVE to have a routine, but I'm not sure if it matters this early on or not. Go with your gut!

Amanda, so sorry she didn't flip :( Hope you get some relief soon. I didn't go check out your pic because I have no idea what I'm looking at/for. Sorry!

Julie, your pictures are adorable! I love them! 

AFM, I'm a bum. I stayed up too late (midnight omgosh!) and I ended up sleeping until 11 am. I NEVER do that! I woke up at 8, got up to pee, and layed back down and woke up 3 hours later. Now I'm sitting in my chair in my pajamas still, watching Extreme Couponing.. I really really wanna do that! It just isn't possible anymore with the changes in coupon rules and not having access to 1203983 coupon inserts. I have no motivation to clean or shower or do anything, let alone extreme coupon today. Lol. I'm gonna have to get moving. Hubby wants to go to his buddy's party later so I suppose we will go be social for awhile. Neither of us will be drinking so we probably won't last long anyway.


----------



## morganwhite7

Nikki- I think it's okay for a BIT longer (esp bc daddy-daughter bonding is so cute and nice! :)) but to step in soon.. Maybe 3 mos? So that she can have an established schedule and like everyone else said, to prevent sleeping probs later. (She may not EVER go to sleep unless daddy holds her, don't want that!)

Sandy- I've had a lazy morning too.. But why not!!? Had some bfast, worked out a bit, and now I can't peel myself from my cozy bed and VH1! Lol. No shame here, it's Saturday and hubbs works til 8 :/

Here's some pix gals, my belly button popped more this week! Time is flying planning this shower and Jaxon's 1st birthday memorial. We have an appt next Thursday then fancy dinner Fri for Vday! I'll be full term before I know it.. And it's scary! MIL bought me some great maternity clothes though, so at least I've got a few more cute tops to fit into. OH! And she bought Marley a pink Polo marshmallow coat for next winter (9 mos) and I'm in love!! I can't wait to have my little squish to fill all these cutesie baby clothes.. Seems so close, but so far away!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 54.8 KB
Views: 11


----------



## asmcsm

I'm so excited right now because I went to dinner with my bosses last night and they were talking about trying to take photos for me in the hospital which would be so amazing. I love seeing the pictures in the hospital those first hours/days the most and I loved the pictures he took when his grandson was born. I so hope that they're able to do it.


----------



## frsttimemama

Morgan, you look so good! Marley is gonna be here before you know it! So exciting! Are you getting more anxious the farther along you get? We are going to be road-tripping to Florida for V-day, so no fancy dinner for us, but that's totally fine. We actually got engaged on V-day 2010. Can't believe it's already been 4 years. Geesh! 

Ashlee, that would be SO awesome! I love those type of photos. I have pinned lots of them to my Pinterest photo board. We just got a new camera last night so Hubby is gonna be taking lots of pictures. Not professional quality, but better than nothing for sure.


----------



## morganwhite7

Sandy- Yes, so so anxious! I'm afraid when I'm further along I'll be in and out of L&D like Waves with all of my worries. It is very comforting knowing that she'd be able to live if she needed to come now though!

Ash- How coool would that be!! I'm having my sister take pics with our new camera... Just wondering how the hospital will be about it all bc I know there's no cameras allowed during birth  maybe right after? I want bunches of when she's brand new, just been laid on my chest. Do not wanna miss out on capturing those once in a lifetime moments!!

Here's the adorable coat, lol.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 48.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## SmallTownGal

Thanks, *Waves* and *Sandy*! <3

*Waves*, I checked out your pic and then googled mucus plug pictures and it looks just like this lady's mucus plug (https://www.cafemom.com/group/pregn..._GRAPHIC_PIC_WARNING_edt_had_him_that_evening), so I'm thinking 'mucus plug'. ETA1: Sorry you are in so much pain and discomfort! :hugs:

Great bump pics, *Morgan*! :thumbup: Yay for cute new maternity clothes and baby coat! :3 The coat is so cute!

*Ash*, hope your bosses are able to take photos for you in the hospital, that would be cool!

ETA2: *Nikki*, from what I gather from advice columns, sounds like it's time to start getting the baby into a routine and try and establish night vs. day by making night time quiet time. Maybe cuddle time with your DH could be part of the nighty night time routine?


----------



## goldstns

Thx ladies....i think for now the bath/feed/book routine is good for her. However I think daddy time after that of she doesn't fall asleep is good because you all are right, she doesn't get much daddy time on week days. By the time he gets home from work she's usually feeding then we eat dinner and then its bath time. So I think daddy time is just as important as a routine. And seeing she so young I'll let it be for a bit longer. I just wish daddy time was in her room in her rocker...but I know dh doesn't get much tv time too, so he's trying to put it all together.


----------



## frsttimemama

Morgan, me too. I'm already a nervous wreck about it. Love the coat!

Nikki, I think that's a great idea. :)

STG, when do you get a scan? Those betas are awful high.. twins?? Super exciting! How are you feeling?

I made it to the shower. Hubby is taking me for a late lunch at a seasonal hotdog stand that opened yesterday. Mmm to a Spanish Cheese dog, deluxe fries, and diet rootbeer!


----------



## goldstns

Morgan- u look awesome!!

can we all stick together after babies r born to give each other mommy / baby support?


----------



## brunettebimbo

Sandy that sound delicious!


----------



## frsttimemama

I. Say yes! Heaven knows I don't know much about babies!


----------



## morganwhite7

Niki- YES, yes, yes!!! I think that's why we made this closed thread, so we can stick together!


----------



## jury3

Of course Nikki! It's be weird if we didn't lol

Sandy- Do not feel bad...I'm so lazy these days. It's hard work growing another person lol I just went through a bunch of stuff in the babies room and I'm exhausted...I was sitting 95% of the time too!


----------



## morganwhite7

^I'm working on sorting and counting clothes right now and it's hard work just sitting!! My back is killing me, can only imagine how you feel!

Can't wait for my baby leggings :D


----------



## Cowgirl07

I think you ladies should stay together. 
Morgan your so cute.


----------



## wavescrash

goldstns said:


> Waves- they say baby's that aren't head down cause alot of pain...sry. Just so you know my doc discouraged me from lots of dilation checks because it will cause infection...so id be careful with how much you check.




jury3 said:


> Waves-I say the one from last night definitely looks like a mucus plug based on pics I've google. The first one could've been too, they say they can regenerate themselves.
> I agree w Nikki about checking yourself, be careful of infection. Not checking a woman so often is common practice on midwifery to avoid infection as well. Especially if that was your plug, there's nothing there to keep the bacteria out now!

Thanks ladies :) To be honest, the way I look at it is my washed finger is so much more sanitary than if OH & I were DTD to try and encourage labor or anything like that lol. I don't try measuring dilation because I don't know what I'm feeling for and don't want to stick my fingers IN there.



Ingodshand said:


> Waves- no idea on the plug but hope you can get some relief today. Maybe a nice bath?




frsttimemama said:


> Amanda, so sorry she didn't flip :( Hope you get some relief soon. I didn't go check out your pic because I have no idea what I'm looking at/for. Sorry!




SmallTownGal said:


> *Waves*, I checked out your pic and then googled mucus plug pictures and it looks just like this lady's mucus plug (https://www.cafemom.com/group/pregn..._GRAPHIC_PIC_WARNING_edt_had_him_that_evening), so I'm thinking 'mucus plug'. ETA1: Sorry you are in so much pain and discomfort! :hugs:

Thanks :) Today wasn't so bad. She must have shifted a little while I slept but in the last half hour or so, she feels like she's wedged down in there more. Same pain I felt last night but I guess I'll just be grateful I had some relief for most of the day lol. Lost more plug when I woke up or shortly after. Haven't really felt much so I'm not going to read too far into it.

Emailed back & forth a little with our photographer last night. We were initially going to do our maternity pictures on Tuesday but it's supposed to be bitter cold so she suggested Wednesday or Thursday. I said either one works for me, whichever will be warmest. I'm so happy she suggested it because I wanted to ask but at the same time, I didn't because of all the changes we've made since we first contacted her. She was initially our wedding photographer and we signed contract, gave our deposit but if you recall, we postponed the wedding and she's allowing us to use our deposit for this maternity session. Since we've already been such a pain, I didn't want to ask about changing days but like I said, SO happy she suggested it first lol.

Got more things taken care of in preparation for Leah. Rearranged our (tiny) living room to accommodate the baby swing, just have to wash the seat/cover. Hannah keeps trying to play with it and swinging the seat violently... poor Leah is going to have such a rough big sister lol.

And in the most exciting news - I'm almost positive I mentioned OH applying for a full-time job at an auto body shop and interviewing last week. He found out yesterday that he got the job! He's giving his 2-weeks notice at his current job on Monday morning and I imagine is just going to ride those 2 weeks out, then starts the auto body shop as a full-time porter (40 hours a week.) Best news EVER.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Glad he got the job.


----------



## wavescrash

Thanks dear :) Me too hahah.


----------



## jury3

Morgan-I know what you mean! I went through everything today that needs to be washed, cleaned trash out of the room, wiped down the cribs...most of those things I did sitting down, but it wore me out! I was exhausted afterward lol I avoided going up and down the stairs with all the laundry by just throwing it over the rail...so now it's all in a huge pile at the bottom of the stairs lol Now I'll have to go through and separate it again, but oh well!

Waves-So glad he got the job! I'm sure that's a huge relief...

AFM-Olivia is quiet again. It's hard not to worry when Grayson is kicking the crap out of me every other 1/2 hour and I don't know if I've felt her. I've been kicked in the cervix a few times and I think that's her. I know she is positioned differently too. He is right by my ribs, so I feel him ball up and do all kinds of crazy things. May have to do a kick count tomorrow if she doesn't give me some satisfactory kicks.


----------



## clynn11

Waves- yaaay for him getting the job!! And for today not being as painful as yesterday was for you :hugs:

Julie- that must be so nerve wracking! We think that when we can feel them kick it will be reassuring and then they like to mess with us and be lazy for a while. I'm sure she's perfectly fine and will give you a good swift kick to show you ;)


----------



## clynn11

And holy crap, I can't believe so many of you are over the 30 week mark or getting REALLY close!! Sooo crazy!!!


----------



## Kiamaria83

Amanda great news about the new job. I hope you're feeling a bit better.

Julie what about trying a sugary drink ? Try mot to worry.

Ahh I'm loving all the baby bump pics. I can't wait for a bump

Nikki I wouldn't worry too much about a routine just yet. Its nice for daddies to have that bonding time too. I did try and keep the house noisy in the day and had the bedtime bath routine and tried to be a bit quieter at night but didnt start the "routine" until elliott was a couple of months. He's 2 now and has been sleeping through since 3 months.
I didnt get much chance to come online last night as elliott was sick. One minute he was laughing and the next he was projectile vomiting everywhere. It was like a scene out of the exorcist. Me and hubby just stood there not quite knowing where to start. He's bavk to his normal bouncy self now but my house honks of sick. Yuk!


----------



## goldstns

Sorry elliots sick. Its hard when a child is sick and you don't know why.

julie- I was always at l&d because I was worried about Alia when she was quiet. Its cool u can tell the two apart.


----------



## frsttimemama

Amanda, glad you had some relief yesterday! Congrats to you guys on hubby's new job. Surely that's a huge relief!

Julie, I can't imagine being kicked x 2! So cool you can tell them apart.

Collette, sorry your little boy was sick. :( No fun! Glad he's better!

AFM, slept like crap, feel like crap. Ugh. I'm gonna try some toast and Gatorade and the couch.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Morning ladies!
I haven't been on since Friday afternoon! I've just been so busy! My mom and I went out yesterday and bought a bunch of stuff for the baby (at goodwill, since they grow so fast) and it was a blast. At first I was like "i'm not going to do a lot of pink!" but that changed yesterday when I kept seeing adorable little pink outfits. I guess i'm already changing my mind about that one!

Here are some pics from the anatomy scan!
 



Attached Files:







20weeks5days.jpg
File size: 16.1 KB
Views: 3









20weeks5days3D.jpg
File size: 14.5 KB
Views: 4









20weeks5days3D1.jpg
File size: 16.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Cowgirl07

Awe. 
Does anyone know how long thyroid test results take? I should work on my patience.


----------



## frsttimemama

Britt those are great pictures! :) We never got good ones of the 3 or 4-d because of my anterior placenta and some other stuff she explained that I have since forgotten. How is name choosing coming along??

Katrina, I'd call and ask your results tomorrow. They should have them by then. I'm impatient, too. 

I went back to bed and got back up. Still feel lousy, but gotta clean, do laundry, run errands, etc. Must find motivaaaaation! Ugh. For now, I'm still siting in my chair. Haha. Forgot to start my 24 hour urine at 8 when I got up.. shoot! So I started it at 10:30 am, and I'm gonna call it good enough when I drop it off at 8 am.. Not looking forward to that glucola tomorrow either. Bleh.


----------



## TTCaWee1

Hey ladies! Happy swing day Sunday!

Cute pics Britt! Glad all went well! 

Katrina - our results come back within an hour but I'm in the ER so that's why. It all depends on the lab that processes it. Then they have to fax the results back to the office unless the office has computer access to them. I always get them done through a lab affiliated with my hospital so I can look them up myself bc I hate waiting. 

Nikki - I agree that you should establish a routine but maybe make it a goal by 3 or 4 months. She's so small right now. But then again I have never been a mom so I have no clue lol. I'm going to try to get it down by 3 months. We are going to have a sleeper in our room for the early months but then start making her sleep in her crib as she gets older. 

Had my shower yesterday! Got so much stuff! Ellie is so spoiled. I will have to return some stuff bc we got duplicates. And We still need a bunch of stuff but I have one more shower. I am so swollen from driving up here and being on my feet constantly. I feel so fat and uncomfortable. I think it's going to go downhill from here. I'm grateful that I've had a good pregnancy though and it'll just be a few weeks of misery.


----------



## jury3

Kiamaria83 said:


> One minute he was laughing and the next he was projectile vomiting everywhere. It was like a scene out of the exorcist. Me and hubby just stood there not quite knowing where to start.

This made me lol...glad he's feeling better today!

Katrina-Any test results I get I usually have to wait 2 or 3 days...it just depends like Rachel said.

Britt-Look at that tiny little nose! Lol about the pink, it's hard not to buy pink stuff bc most of it is...luckily even with pink it doesn't have to be super girly and frilly.

Rachel-Glad you had a great shower! 

Thanks for the encouragement girls. I swear Olivia just loves to make me stress...she is quiet for 2 days and then kicks the crap out of me lol She was moving like crazy this morning (might be bc I had a smoothie and a chocolate long john...). I think it's cool that I can tell who is who too! Although anything around the belly button area is hard to tell bc I know they meet somewhere in the middle. It's only further right and further left that I know for sure.


----------



## Ingodshand

Rachel- So glad you had fun at your shower and got so many nice things!! I think the 30s are the toughest weeks and I get so tired so easily

Sandy- Do not feel bad!! I say be as lazy as you can be!!

Katrina- Hope you get your results really soon!

Britt- Love the pictures and I say make everything pink!!

Julie- So glad Olivia started moving for you! Evan went through a time in the late 20s that he would not really move for a few days and then be really active for a few. I truly think he was just growing! Now he is a crazy man all day and night!

AFM- Went through all my hand my down baby clothes today. Evan will be one well dressed baby! I am exhausted!!


----------



## frsttimemama

Rachel, so glad your shower was wonderful! :) Hope you feel better soon! 

Julie, glad Olivia started moving for you. That would be so scary. Glad you you made some progress with baby clothes.

Sarah, thanks. We finally got around and moving about 2, ran some errands, and then cleaned and did some laundry. I remember washing and sorting all the second hand baby things. I have lots of it in my future, I'm sure. My mom is ready to start buying now.. and I have everything I need for the most part unless we have a girl. 

My lower back is SO sore. I don't remember it hurting last time, but I remember hanging out with the heating pad so it must've I gues.. and being this tired. Holy cow. Sleep til 11 and I'm ready for bed again. Sad sad sad! Lol. Got a long busy week ahead of us between cleaning, laundry, packing for vacay.. eek! I'm gonna be jonesing for some energy.. :) It will be well worth it though!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Sandy- choosing names isn't going at all. I am stuck on Harper and he's stuck on Ella and we aren't budging. I really think we are going to have to flip a coin. I'm serious. I don't see either of us changing our minds about the names. Anyone have any other ideas how to pick the final name? 

I just went through all the clothes we got this weekend and found myself sort of cuddling with them. It's so much fun when you buy stuff for them. I just think I won't be able to stop now!! I bought so much this weekend!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Ill call and harass tomorrow afternoon. They are supposed to schedule the sa tomorrow too.
I like Harper. But I think it's cause my friend has an Elloise, and Rachel has an eliana. But both are lovely names. You can't go wrong.


----------



## wavescrash

One way to help choose a name is to practice like you're yelling at your kid down the road. Which name sounds better when you're telling them to stop throwing stuff in the toilet, etc. LOL. Sounds ridiculous but myself and many friends have done that when choosing a name. "HANNAH GRACE, STOP HITTING THE CAT!" LOL. Worked for us.

Julie - Leah has periods of like 2-3 days where I feel her only a few times but otherwise she's like a rock in there, not moving. But then the next day she'll move like crazy, then go back to normal and then give me another 2-3 day stretch of barely moving. It's so frustrating lol.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

LOL Amanda!! I still think Harper sounds better!! She would be "Harper Grace!" we decided not to go with Olivia!


----------



## frsttimemama

Britt, that stinks. :( I like Harper Grace, too. Does one sound better than the other with your last name? I like Amanda's thought of practicing like you're telling them something!

Amanda, how are you holding up today? I would be so nervous if they moved less than normal! I didn't have to deal with that last time. Hopefully not this time either..


----------



## TTCaWee1

I like Harper and I'm having an Ellie. I've just never been a fan of Ella. I agree with the yelling of the name. I say just keep saying each one over and over with your last name and eventually you'll figure it out. The names I had picked out, we didn't even go with. I heard Ellie on the radio one morning and we both liked it. You have plenty of time. 

I am going to have fun with all this stuff once we get home! Omg I don't even know where to start. I already have a boppy but someone got me a vibrating mombo. I'm thinking of returning the mombo and just getting something else. Any thoughts? Should I keep what I got or the new one? Also, I got a ton of newborn diapers. I don't think we will need them all. Can I return them anywhere if I don't know where they are from??


----------



## wavescrash

CantHrdlyWait said:


> LOL Amanda!! I still think Harper sounds better!! She would be "Harper Grace!" we decided not to go with Olivia!

:) I like Harper Grace better than I like Ella Grace. Good luck convincing him lol. I was always very strict about it since I'm carrying the kid. I gave a choice of names and told him to pick one. I only gave him names I could deal with. If I didn't like a name he suggested, I shot it down immediately. But he's not one to argue with me... ever... so that made it pretty easy lol. Funny enough, Leah was my least favorite on the list of names I gave him to choose from. Obviously I liked it enough to suggest it/want to use it but if there was one I was okay with him saying "no" to, it was Leah. Sure enough, it's grown on me a lot more.



frsttimemama said:


> Amanda, how are you holding up today? I would be so nervous if they moved less than normal! I didn't have to deal with that last time. Hopefully not this time either..

Thanks for asking dear :) Doing okay. I went grocery shopping (by myself, hallelujah!) earlier but my body was very angry with me afterward so OH let me nap on the couch for a bit. Lost some more plug over the course of the day... and have been a little each day (since I lost that big amount a couple days ago.) Today's been a "quiet movement" day but if I poke/jiggle her, I can get her to move a little. I just don't even want to worry about the lack of movement anymore because every time I've been hooked up for an NST to make sure she's okay, we pass the NST and the nurse or doc make me feel like I don't know how to monitor her movements lol. She always gets active on the monitor so I look like I'm crazy.

Finally got a date for OH's tax refund (Wednesday) so we'll be getting our Rock & Play sleeper & double stroller then. Should hear back from our photographer in the morning about doing our maternity pictures Wednesday or Thursday. I'll be 36 weeks on Wednesday. Have to call in the morning to schedule my appt for this week and hope it's sooner rather than later because I'm super curious to have her check my cervix and see if it has changed and discuss options since she's breech. So Leah can come anytime after Friday lol. We'll have her bed/stroller and maternity pictures out of the way.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Sandy.. our last name is Zindel (pronounced Zin-Dell) so, I think they both sound fine. 

I'm just dropping it for now and waiting for DH to make a decision on how he wants to decide.


----------



## wavescrash

TTCaWee1 said:


> I am going to have fun with all this stuff once we get home! Omg I don't even know where to start. I already have a boppy but someone got me a vibrating mombo. I'm thinking of returning the mombo and just getting something else. Any thoughts? Should I keep what I got or the new one? Also, I got a ton of newborn diapers. I don't think we will need them all. Can I return them anywhere if I don't know where they are from??

You reminded me... I still need to get a Boppy! I'd return the Mombo. Use it on the random little things you may not have gotten (Tylenol/Ibuprofen for vaccinations or teething - it'll be here well before you know it, teething tablets or gel if you plan to use them, different diaper ointments because some don't work on every rash - we tend to have 3 different ointments on hand at all times, etc.)

As far as diapers go - working at Target I can tell you for certain if they weren't purchased there, it won't come up in their system and they cannot return them for you. I've heard Walmart will but that was usually from angry guests who were pissed we couldn't accept returns from another store lol. But you can start with Target, then try Walmart and then Babies-R-Us or wherever else they could possibly be from.


----------



## wavescrash

CantHrdlyWait said:


> Sandy.. our last name is Zindel (pronounced Zin-Dell) so, I think they both sound fine.
> 
> I'm just dropping it for now and waiting for DH to make a decision on how he wants to decide.

Ella Zindel, to me, has too many "L" sounds in it. Leaving out her middle name, it could be a mouthful. But that's how I'd argue it lol.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

I've thought the same thing. I will need to say this to DH. there was been something I didn't like about it, and I think that this is what it is.


----------



## wavescrash

CantHrdlyWait said:


> I've thought the same thing. I will need to say this to DH. there was been something I didn't like about it, and I think that this is what it is.

;) Good luck. Since Ella's a short name, there's not much to break up the "L" sound before getting to the last name. And I highly doubt she's going to grow up having teachers and friends calling her Ella Grace Zindel to break up the "L" sound either lol.


----------



## Cowgirl07

I agree lots of l sounds. Good luck


----------



## frsttimemama

Personally, I love Ella Grace since that was the name we had chosen for our last child, but I like Harper Grace better with your last name. They are both cute though! :) 

Rachel, I bet you can return them at Wal*Mart. I'd exchange whatever you don't want/need for some things you did want. That's what we did. 

Amanda, glad today was better! FX for an early doctor's appointment so you can make a plan.

Hubby mentioned having a diaper/wipe cookout shower to celebrate this baby.. but I don't want to be greedy or rude or anything like that. We don't need a lot of "baby stuff" since what we had never got used.. but he wants to do something. I don't know. We'll see. We have a long time to decide. We talked about having a cookout/celebration of life the weekend after little guy's birthday, but there's a huge family baby shower already planned for that weekend before we could say we were going to do that, so that's kinda disappointing. Maybe we'll do it the weekend before, but it won't be a big affair since everyone is already traveling that next weekend. We'll see.


----------



## SmallTownGal

frsttimemama said:


> STG, when do you get a scan? Those betas are awful high.. twins?? Super exciting! How are you feeling?
> 
> I made it to the shower. Hubby is taking me for a late lunch at a seasonal hotdog stand that opened yesterday. Mmm to a Spanish Cheese dog, deluxe fries, and diet rootbeer!

My first baby scan is 2/21/14 :) (And I can't believe I forgot to set up a ticker, till now!) According to some beta charts I found on the net, I'm right between the numbers for singleton and twins, so it could go either way! I'm very excited for that first scan, to find out, and to see my little bean(s) again (and get a picture printed out, this time)!

I'm still feeling bloated enough that I'll have to wear DH's sweatpants when I go shopping for maternity pants, and I'm still having diarrhea type stuff, but the pain has been less, since I've been continuing to rest, so that's good.

Yum, cheese dog and fries!



goldstns said:


> can we all stick together after babies r born to give each other mommy / baby support?

I vote yes, to that! :thumbup:

---

*Waves*, I'm glad you had some respite from the pain, for a while, at least!
And yay for your DH getting the job! :happydance:

*Colette*, so sorry your Elliot got sick, and with the Exorcist style vomiting! :hugs: Glad he's feeling better now, but too bad about the lingering sick smell!

Sorry you are feeling crappy, *Sandy*! :hugs:

Wow, cool u/s pics, *Britt*! :)

Glad you had a good shower, *Rachel*! :flower: Sorry you are feeling so uncomfortable! :hugs:

Wow, it's really cool that you can tell who's who, sometimes, *Julie*! :) Sorry you've been worrying about Olivia, though! :hugs:

*Britt*, is there a second place name you can both agree on (maybe use that)? Otherwise, it may be time to flip a coin.

*Sandy*, a diaper/wipe cookout sounds good! :thumbup: I can't imagine who would protest. 

*AFM*: DH felt so bad about my suffering, that he bought me a giant Valentines themed Hello Kitty plush, today! :haha: <3 It's very sweet. He was going to save it till Valentines, but I saw him coming in with it so he offered it to me today (he has another little something for me for Valentine's). So, she's sitting on the back of my loveseat, reminding me that my suffering is appreciated. :)

We already have a girl name picked out (Hana), and I have some boy names I like (Dale, after my grandpa, or Steven, since Stephen King is one of my favorite authors), but DH has no clue what he wants for a boy name (other than nothing gender neutral and nothing too outlandish). He doesn't hate my boy picks, he's just not sure what he wants, and he has no ideas of his own, LOL. He says he wants to wait to bother thinking about it until the gender scan. I don't know why the girl name was so easy to agree on, but he can't even brainstorm on the boy names (granted, I did all the brainstorming on the girl names, too...but he was able to agree on one). If we wind up having twins and they are both girls, we'll have to work on another girl name (I've forgotten the other names we were considering, back when we decided on the girl name, back when we first started TTC). I'm going to suggest Haley as the other girl name if we get twin girls, though.


----------



## clynn11

STG- 12/21 is a big day for both of us! I get my second scan (haven't seen the baby since 8 weeks) and find out gender that day!! :)

Was just glancing over the thread at commercial time for Walking Dead.. will reply to everyone else here shortly! :)


----------



## Cowgirl07

Seriously excited for that week! Baby scans, my blood work it's going to be great


----------



## SmallTownGal

Ooh, excited for your gender scan, too, *Cassidy*! :)

Yeah, *Katrina*, such an exciting week coming up soon! :) Hope your blood work is illuminating!


----------



## HWPG

I have a dr appt on the 18th. It's not exciting, I think a blood draw, but I want to be part of the group! I'm hooping maybe the dr will let me hear the hb or something.....


----------



## clynn11

Hoping for great results with your bloodwork Katrina!!!

Rachel- awesome that you got a lot of stuff at the baby shower!!! You'll have to share some pics! ;)

Sandy- I think a diaper/wipe cookout sounds like a blast!!!

Britt- I prefer Harper Grace too, but love them both. Hope you guys can come to an agreement :) 

Julie- Glad Olivia started wiggling around for you!!!


----------



## clynn11

Mirolee- my midwife gets the doppler out and let's me hear the heartbeat every time. I have another doctors appointment Wednesday for my second blood draw.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Mirolee I hope you get to hear the hb.


----------



## wavescrash

Oh my goodness, this kid has her butt wedged so far in my pelvis tonight. It's probably a dang good thing I've had kids before so that all the ligaments are already super loose otherwise I'm sure this would be a lot more painful - though, I'm not sure that's even possible lol.

I had 2 decent nights in a row so I'm guessing this is her making up for it. I don't really mean to complain so much but oh my god is this miserable lol. I guess on the plus side, she's so low that she's not in my ribs right now.

...... just kidding. she decided to shove her hand up in my ribs again. this kid... so grounded when she gets out here.


----------



## frsttimemama

STG, SOOOO exciting! :) Can't wait to find out, too! DH was awfully sweet :) Hope you feel better soon!

Mirolee, I bet they do let you. My doctor always got the Doppler out to listen to the heartbeat if I hadn't had an ultrasound just prior to the appt (I usually had since I had them monthly from 20-32 weeks then 1-2 times per week after that). If not, then ask to hear it.

Katrina, so hopeful for you to get some answers!

Cassidy, that's so soon and so exciting! It seems like you just got your BFP!

Amanda, I'm sorry you're still miserable. Ugh. Hope today is better.

AFM, I'm trying to get up the courage to drink the glucose crap. I already feel like I want to hurl. I just want some toast and a sprite.. butttttt it's water and glucose for this girl. Eww. I think hubby is at least going to take me out to breakfast after this. Maybe getting something in my belly will help; lots of times it seems to. I look like crap today. I feel like crap today. How nice. Haha.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

What would you girls have done in this situation?

Saturday night we went to visit DH's sister. She said she had Christmas presents for us (we don't see her often) and when we opened them, they were ALL boy clothes. So i'm just sitting here looking at these clothes like "uh...." and she was like "Oh, I bought this before you found out!" Seriously? Why? I don't want to act like a bitch because my it's not my sister, but why wouldn't she have waited until she could return them? There are no receipts with anything, so I have no idea where it came from. So DH and I were awkwardly looking at these boy clothes knowing we had nothing to do with them. DH just says to her "well, we plan on having more than one" but i'm not a giant fan of having stuff just lay around for YEARS in my house that we don't need. Not only was it Boy's stuff, but most of it was 2T clothing. So If we didn't try until 2016 we wouldn't have a baby until almost or 2017 and then they won't be in 2T for another year or so (AND it would have to be a boy!) 

Is it rude to get rid of, or sell these clothes? What am I supposed to do with them?


----------



## Cowgirl07

Wow. Why would she buy boys clothes before you find out? Unisex maybe but boys. I don't know what to say.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

I know Katrina!!! It wasn't gender neutral in the least. It was ALL BOY.


----------



## frsttimemama

I'd either put it in a box in the back of the closet or get rid of it. Whatever you want to do, of course taking Hubby into consideration.

Glucose test done! And all the rest.. 4 tubes of blood later, I probably am anemic if I wasn't before . Lol. Now off to get something to eat and off to work.


----------



## wavescrash

I just realized I'm in my last ticker box... Uh holy crap.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Gl with the test Sandy.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Lol almost there Amanda.


----------



## wavescrash

Haha slowly but surely :) also just called to schedule my weekly ob appointment and I go back Wednesday morning at 10am. I'm so happy I don't have to wait until the end of the week!! I usually see her Thursday or Friday late in the day so an earlier appointment is exciting. Also our photographer emailed suggesting 2:30pm on Thursday for our maternity pictures. And Wednesday we're getting our double stroller & Rock-n-Play sleeper so as of Friday, Leah is okay to arrive ASAP lol.


----------



## Lotalaughs16

so much to catch up on ladies...I'll try my best!

Amanda, Yay for an exciting week...hope your maternity photo shoot goes well and then Leah can make her entrance into the world so you're more comfortable. oh an Congrats on DH getting the job!

Ash, that's really awesome about the birth pics, I bet they will turn out amazing... I was looking through the online albums on your studio's FB page...I wish I lived in CA so I could hire them!

Britt, I can't wait to buy things for my baby in the future... I'm already going a little browsing crazy over our puppy lol

Julie, that's very nerve-wracking about Olivia not kicking as much... I would go with your gut and call your OB if you're feeling uneasy about it.

Rachel, yay for Ellie being spoiled at your shower!! I hope the rest of your pregnancy is not too uncomfortable.

Morgan, cute bump pics!!

I'm reallly, really sorry if i missed anyone which I'm sure I did...I'll try to keep up lol


----------



## TTCaWee1

Amanda - babies r us is doing a trade up event where you get 25% off if you bring in a used item. Something to consider...as I type this I think I remember you are getting the stuff at target? Soooooo nevermind lol.


----------



## wavescrash

TTCaWee1 said:


> Amanda - babies r us is doing a trade up event where you get 25% off if you bring in a used item. Something to consider...as I type this I think I remember you are getting the stuff at target? Soooooo nevermind lol.

Yeah I thought about doing the trade-in thing at BRU since we have our old stroller but with my team member discount plus 10% off coupon plus red card savings plus an ongoing sale, Target is our best bet for the stroller and rock & play.

Hahah thanks though :)


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Yeah, Sandy, that's what i'm worried about. DH has this thing where he doesn't want to upset anyone, so he will probably just want to hold onto it all. We live in a 2 bedroom apartment. We don't have a ton of space. I just don't get why she would give it all to us anyway? She knew it was all boy stuff, but I guess because she had already wrapped it, she didn't feel like messing with it.


----------



## RobertRedford

Amanda, you're SO CLOSE! holy crap. Glad you're feeling better!

Britt, I'd either donate them or save them. If they still have tags, or you could decifer where they came from, maybe return for store credit? I think in this situation, its one of those "well, its the thought that counts" odd gift for sure, but you can only hope that she was *trying* to be nice and considerate. 

Cassidy, your gender scan is so soon!So many girls on this thread, I'm feeling boy for you. BUt, I've been wrong 90% of the time so who knows!

Rachel, what is a mumbo? sounds interesting! I can't believe that you're so close to your EDD! When are you planning on taking leave from work? (Or have you already? my apologies if i missed it!) 

Julie, the pictures were BEAUTIFUL! I can't wait to see the twins outside of that belly!


----------



## Disneybaby26

Rachel- so glad you had a great shower!! Hope you got to spend a lot of nice time with your family too!!

Ashlee- in so jealous of the photo shoots you have at your disposal!! I know I want to do newborn but I keep going back and forth with the mat shoot idea...I think I wanna go for it!

Julie- so glad Olivia started wiggling! Maybe it will be a reflection of their personalities?! Lol

Katrina- I hope your blood results are back soon!!

Sandy- good luck with the GD test! I totally know what you mean about trying to get the stuff down, blah!!

Britt-congrats on team pink!! :) I'm so happy for you!! I liked Ella the best until I remembered your last name, now I totally agree on Harper! Haha!

Cass- I cannot wait to find out!! So soon!!

Afm- been so freakin busy!! Got our daycare locked down, took our baby class, had our hospital tour...check, check, check!! :) just wish this nagging hip pain would go away, but it is what it is! Hope you girls are all having wonderful days!! Xo


----------



## morganwhite7

I do agree that Harper Zindel is easier to say, but Ella Zindel sure is catchy! Sounds like a TV personality :)


----------



## frsttimemama

I just need to whine a minute. My back is SO sore. I just took more tylenol. Actually I feel lousy in general. I'm thinking maybe a UTI. I am going to increase the water, get some cranberry juice and wait a day or 2..

On a completely unrelated note, I could SWEAR I just felt a flutter behind my pubic bone. Yes, I know that I am crazy because it's too early and (s)he's too teeny tiny, but it sure felt like it. Probably wishful thinking I ;)

And I agree.. Ella Zindel does sound like a TV personality! :)


----------



## jury3

Sarah-Lol that's what we've been doing! We have gotten so many girl clothes from friends...it seems like all our friends have girls lol We did get some boy clothes from someone DW works with. Now I'm just working on washing and resorting everything!

Britt-I wouldn't hesitate to return the clothes...but that's just me lol You could google the brands and see where they are sold. That is really weird that she would buy you all boy stuff before you had even found out...and then why wouldn't she return them for girl stuff before giving them to you? Honestly, she probably won't remember what she got you by the time you would even use them for your second child (if they are even a boy).

Rachel-Google the brand of the diapers. We got some that we are going to return and googled the brand, turned out to be from Walgreens. 
I would keep the boppy. A vibrating pillow? I feel like that is not necessity...especially since you'll probably have some type of bouncy seat or something that vibrates. 

Sandy-Glad you got the glucose test all finished...mine is this week :( I agree with DH, I think it would be cool to do something for this baby. Maybe you could do a gender reveal party? We did one for our friends' 2nd baby bc they didn't want to have a shower and ask for things when they already had what they needed. It was a lot of fun! We did a bunch of old wives tales before the reveal. Everyone dressed in the color they thought the baby would be (pink=girl, blue=boy) and I made little bows and bow ties for everyone to wear based on if they thought it would be a boy or a girl. There were a few people who still brought diapers even though we told everyone they didn't need to bring anything. 



Disneybaby26 said:


> Julie- so glad Olivia started wiggling! Maybe it will be a reflection of their personalities?! Lol

That's what I keep thinking lol He is always the active one in u/s too. She's usually calm and then kicks up a storm for a minute and calms back down. It will be interesting to see when they come out...lol
Sounds like you are knocking out your to-do list! Good for you! I have a long one and I'm moving so slowly on it lol

So Rachel mentioned the trade-in sale at Babies R Us and it made me think of this...in case anyone didn't already know, Babies R Us does price matching. We've saved money on our high chairs, cribs, and car seats bc they price match. That way we can purchase the items from our registry and it goes towards that percentage back at the end but we don't have to pay more for it. And if you buy more than one of the higher priced items at the same time, you can do a multiples discount (10%). Between price matching and our multiples discount we've saved quite a bit.


----------



## jury3

Well, I feel like crap now...We were supposed to have an ultrasound and doc apt on Monday (the 17th). I scheduled it a while back so my mom could come in for my bday this weekend and she would have off Monday as well for presidents day (she's a school bus driver). So it would be perfect bc she could see the babies. 
Well, she isn't 100% sure she's coming bc she's short on money bc they've had several snow days and bus drivers don't get paid for snow days. Plus, they have to work Monday to make up for a snow day. So, I went ahead and changed our apt this morning to Wed bc DW has off all day and I don't want to wait until Mon for the apt since I didn't think my mom could go anyway. 
She just informed me she was going to use a sick day so she could go...I tried to call and move the apt back but it's already booked up for that day. I feel really bad about it and don't know what to do...The only other choice I have is to keep trying to call back and see if anyone has cancelled.


----------



## TTCaWee1

Amanda - a mombo looks like a boppy but this one vibrates. I'm going to begin my leave on April 6 but I'm going off the floor mid March in case I need to leave early so they won't be short staffed.


----------



## Cowgirl07

No results yet. I called at 245 and talked to a receptionist.


----------



## frsttimemama

Julie, maybe she could take the sick day Wednesday?

Rachel, that sounds like a great plan!

Katrina, that stinks! :(


----------



## goldstns

Britt- any friends having boys? Or have a boy and his bday is coming up? 

julie- I truly believe babies in the belly are showing their personalities. Alia was pretty calm in my belly and she's calm now. She hic-upped like crazy in my belly...and she still does! Also, so sry bout mom...thats a hard situation... I hope it works out.


----------



## frsttimemama

I'm spotting light red. I'm absolutely freaking out. I will call first thing in the morning


----------



## clynn11

:hugs: Sandy I hope it's nothing <3 <3 <3 :hugs:


----------



## HWPG

Oh sandy, hope it goes away!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Hugs Sandy I hope it's nothing.


----------



## wavescrash

:( Hope it's nothing dear. Keep us updated. I had spotting somewhere between 6-8 weeks if I remember correctly and went to the ER and everything was okay. They diagnosed it as "late" implantation bleeding.


----------



## goldstns

Sandy- praying for u!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Sandy - I hope (and i'm sure) it's nothing!! Keep us updated!

Julie- That's a tough one, but could she take the sick day on Wednesday instead? or will she not want to? I hope you get it worked out. 

And thanks ladies.. I really still do like Harper better thinking about it in the long run and how it sounds with our last name. I send DH some emails today with tips for picking names when spouses are stuck on different names. He never responded to them. So, I guess i'm done for now. She will have a name eventually. For now, she's "baby girl"


----------



## frsttimemama

Thanks. I had a UTI with my last pregnancy with some spotting around this time so I am praying that's all it is. I'm sucking down the cranberry juice and trying to stay calm til morning and my doctors office opens.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

I bet that's what it is! Try to stay calm as hard as it is. I think in the mean time cranberry juice is a good idea!


----------



## Disneybaby26

Thinking of you Sandy!! I hope all is well with little bean and a UTI is the culprit! Sit tight mama xoxo

I need Advice? Help? Encouragement? Scolding?

We have a 95 pound pitbull. He is amazing and loving and really means the world to us. Recently, he has started misbehaving really badly. Ruining things in the house left and right. Ate our custom blinds this weekend. Just really bad, destructive behavior. I know this sounds awful but I don't know what else to do. I just all of a sudden can't see him and the baby living in the same house. I can't see our daughter having tummy time on the floor and the dog not stealing away her toys. Or coming home and finding that he's chewed her swing up or eaten her favorite blanket. I'm sick to my stomach and came home to my husband crying saying he doesn't know what to do. We've tried a trainer-he's almost 5, I think he's too old to be taught. I'm scared this is all coming out because he can sense the baby is coming. What if he's jealous and doesn't do well with the baby? I'm literally sick.


----------



## frsttimemama

Thanks for the support. To say that I am terrified doesn't even begin to describe it.


----------



## frsttimemama

Kara, I'm so sorry. I would definitely try a different trainer and talk to your vet before you make any major decisions. That would be an absolutely awful place to be. Thinking of you!


----------



## Ingodshand

Will be praying for you and little bean Sandy. I know everything will be perfectly fine especially with the other uti symptoms you have been having.

I believe that dogs can sense when things are changing. We were nervous about ours and alyssa but she adjusted great. Maybe try to have your dh give him extra attention to hopefully combat the anxiety


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Kara- dogs are very receptive, and I bet he can pick up on the fact that the baby is coming. Is he getting plenty of exercise? Maybe he just has some energy to burn off? An extra walk or play time could help. I'd have to think that there is something that could be done to help with this.


----------



## Disneybaby26

That was my suggestion. Even if it means waking up early for a walk and a walk every time we leave the house. It's so tough here in the winter. We have a huge yard but it's full of two feet of snow so no room to play and run. Definitely going to be trying the extra exercise thing. Thank you so much girls, just feeling so overwhelmed. :(


----------



## frsttimemama

I'm sure he knows baby is coming. Ours definitely did We have a 5 year old lab. He always snuggles against my belly when we sleep, and he'd snuggle on my belly in my chair and on the couch so he was well aware. Ours actually cried when we walked in the door without our baby. Did something else change in your lives? Job? Schedule? Anything? I hope you figure something out quickly!!


----------



## Disneybaby26

No, and he's super protective of me/the baby. Always cuddles us. He really is the sweetest boy in the world. I just think he's anxious or bored. DH agreed to take him for his walks. I wish I could help but I've never walked him alone. He's a moose and we live near busy streets and I'm always scared hell see something and dart into traffic. We made the mistake of not training him well when he was little and he's not a bad dog, never been aggressive EVER. I would never worry about that, just doesn't listen well. He's dopey and needy. It just killed me to see my husband in tears like that. Ugh.


----------



## Disneybaby26

My boy watching over his little sister the other night...I really hope this exercise thing works. I'm going to get him a bunch of new bones too and put them all over the house.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 44.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Aw Kara, that makes me a little teary. He sounds like a good boy. I bet he just needs a little bit more loving right now and I really do think exercise (especially in the winter) if you can find the time would help him a lot. I know how tough these winters are, it's been snowing like twice a week here in Maryland.


----------



## asmcsm

Thanks ladies, I sure hope that they aren't busy when I have Lux because I want those hospital pictures more than any of the others!

Sandy FX that the bleeding is nothing serious and all's okay with your bean!

Kara, my 4 yr old lab/boxer mix was really well behaved and them after I got pregnant she's started having accidents in the house and such and she's been potty trained for years. I thinks they're just acting out because they know something's up. They have a book about preparing doggy for baby's arrival tha I actually think I'm gonna get.

Okay, so my stomach and lower back are soooo tight right now. And it hurts! Earlier my lower abdomen, just under my bump, felt like I had pulled a muscle or something then we were just walking in walmart looking for a belly support band(which we didn't find) and I had to come out to the car cuz it was seriously ouch and my stomach was rock hard. Braxton hicks maybe? I don't know what I'm looking out for lol


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

That sucks Ash! I see everyone in the 2nd tri boards talking about BH but I have no idea how they feel, so I have no idea if i'm getting them!


----------



## Disneybaby26

When I get BH they are more uncomfortable than painful. Like all of a sudden everything is woahhhh tight. Make sure you drink lots and lots of water, I read it happens more often if you're dehydrated!


----------



## asmcsm

My back was the part hurting, my stomach was just super tight. But I definitely didn't drink as much water today as usual so could definitely be part of it


----------



## goldstns

Ash- bh come for a min or so...then go away...they can keep coming and going. But 1 bh wouldn't last that long.

kara- sry ur going threw this. I couldn't imagine. We were nervous about our husky because she showed fear around kids. We decided to train her with a company called sit means sit.... It changed our world around. I believe they r all over the us....look them up! I know its a shock collar and we swore we would never do that, but when we tried lots of other training and they failed and it was between shock collar and giving her up, we decided to try it. It was worth it. Now that she's trained, I don't shock her anymore. For us it was $1000 which included the collar, unlimited for dogs life private training, unlimited group class and 50% off any dogs we train after.shes been training for over a year and the teacher said when Alia comes if there r any issues he would come to our home and work with her. Also, just to note she's 3...so its possible with your dog....promise. For us it was worth $1000 to keep her. Hope sit means sit is near u and u do it....ull love it. IV seen a ton of dogs w different issues succeed with this training.


----------



## asmcsm

Niki, the stomach tightening part didn't last that long, the pain in my back was kinda consistent, but I think it was in part because of my chair at work. The stomach tightening part didn't happen until I was walking out to the car and as soon as a laid back in the chair and took some deep breaths it started to go back to normal.


----------



## goldstns

Ash-sounds like a bh.


----------



## Ingodshand

Kara- you could also try doggie daycare. Our dog used to go and came home exhausted so might be good since he can't get out and run in the winter.


----------



## jury3

Sandy-Weren't you saying earlier today you thought you have a UTI? Hopefully that's all it is. Definitely call in the morning though, I'll be thinking of you and sending positive thoughts your way...

Kara-I agree with the other girls. He probably senses things are about to change and is acting out. I would make sure both of you are spending lots of time with him so he knows he is still loved, take him on the walks and play with him. It was kind of silly, but made sense at the same time...this episode of Tia and Tamara, Tamara's dog was acting out and peeing in the house. She had a dog psychic come over, who suggested the same things that we have all said. The dog was better after they started spending more time with him. Maybe you need a dog psychic! lol Honestly I think it will be fine. Once the baby gets here and he gets used to her, then it will all be fine :) I have no idea how my dogs will react...I can only guess one of them might throw up a lot and the other will lick their faces off lol

Ashlee-Anytime I stand up, my stomach gets really tight. lol Before it took more for it to happen though, like shopping. A few times they've come and gone like contractions but most of the time it just stays tight until I sit down and rest. Not painful usually, just uncomfortable. I think it sounds like bh. Just watch out for that back pain, if that continues then I'd call the doc. My back gets really tight a few days a week, mainly at the end of the day. Resting/sleeping makes it better though, so I know it's just sore from carrying this huge belly. If resting and/or drinking water makes it go away, then you should be good. 

Thanks for the suggestions girls. My mom lives 3 hours away, so she can't take a sick day Wed without either driving back in the same day or taking a sick day Thurs as well. However, I think we figured it out. I convinced her to wait and come in a few weeks instead. She really doesn't have the money right now anyway. So, hopefully I can get an apt for the day I am wanting one so she can come then.


----------



## TTCaWee1

Sandy - I hope all is well and it is just some late implantation bleeding. To be honest I don't know that you would have vaginal bleeding with a UTI. The two are not related. You can have hematuria but you would be able to tell what's coming from where. Keep us posted tomorrow! Also if you are rh neg you need to go get rhogam if it's vag bleeding

Kara - that is rough. I agree with everything everyone has said. Also she could become so lovey and protective once the baby arrives. Could just be acting out bc she knows there's something different. 

Ash - when I have BH my belly gets rock hard. No pain anywhere just super tight and rock hard. Maybe your hips are relaxing? I had a lot of low back pain around the early 20s


----------



## asmcsm

Thanks for the tips Julie!

Rachel, I do think my hips have something to do with it. They've been super sore this week. Last night my right hip was killing me so I had to sleep on my left side even though I usually sleep on my right.


----------



## Kiamaria83

Oh sandy praying its nothing. If you have a uti then the chances are its that. Its normal to spot with a uti.

Kara dont give up just yet. I have 2 rescue greyhounds and a whippet we had from a pup. When we first got the greys they had come straight from the track and had been abused. They had never even been in a house so watching them up the stairs was funny. They had never been around children which was a worry when I got preg in 2011. I made sure they were involved with everything. I let them sit in the nursery when we were decorating and made sure they got exercise and new toys. In my last tri my male grey started pooing and weeing in the kitchen and it worried me as I couldnt handle that every day especially with a newborn but the last thing I wanted was to rehome. I spoke to the vet and they said try crating him. I have an open top pen , I put lots of toys and a big comfy bed in there and it worked. After baby was born I introduced them and still made sure they all had snuggles while I was snuggling baby too and they have been perfect. Not one snarl or nip. My grey doesnt use a crate anymore as once baby came it stopped I def think they sense it and maybe he was nervous and scared. Also have you heard of kongs ? You can fill them with doggy treats and it amuses them for ages. I fill them with a bit of pnut butter and a dog cheese paste then freeze it. Keeps them busy for hours. Hope this helps a bit.


----------



## frsttimemama

The spotting/bleeding stopped after a couple of hours, and knock on wood, no more yet. I'm calling when they open at 8. Rachel, I know it's not connected and I don't know why it happens, I had spotting last time with a UTI. They told me that's what it was. It stopped after some antibiotics. On another note, it looks like I failed my glucose test by 15 points and a couple of the other results are out of range too.. I had protein in my urine according to my 24 hour urine. Ugh. So bummed today. I didn't sleep for crap being terrified. I dreamed of miscarrying all night long. How awful. So ready to go to the doctor, make sure baby is okay in there, and get a nap! I have to go into work though. I'll let you al know what I find out.

Kara as far as chewing, our dog LOVES his Nylabones. They are $8-9 each, and WELL worth it. Knock on wood, he never chews anything up. Occasionally he will get in the trash, but he doesn't chew things up.


----------



## Disneybaby26

Sandy- so glad the spotting has stopped! Fxd it stays away! Are you still going to give the doctor a call in case it is UTI?

Thank you SO much girls for all the advice and encouragement. It really means a lot. I'm going to look into daycare today, I hadn't thought of that! Also going to look into other training options. We buy him the 20$ nylabone Galileo (they look like big boners, it's ridiculous)! Lol. Going to go to the store after work and get him some other bones and stuff we can give him when we leave to help him cope. Hopefully it will all work out.


----------



## goldstns

Kara- I really hope it works, don't give up.

sandy- so sry for all the stress with the spotting and results.

afm, still spotting on and off from birth... Can't wait till that's over! Can't believe I have to go back to work in a week. Taking Alia to daycare will be so hard for me. Also, Alia has good nights and bad nights....but she just slept from 11-530....yay! Means mommy did too.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Let us know how the bones work Kara!

And Nikki - I can't imagine how hard the day will be when we take our daughter to daycare will be and she's not even here yet!!


----------



## frsttimemama

Heading to see my regular doc's nurse practitioner.They are squeezing me in. Both docs are outof the office today. Praying the whole. 40 minute drive.


----------



## Lotalaughs16

Sandy, glad the spotting is gone! Keep us posted.

Kara, I'm so sorry about the dog, I'm sure some of the ideas these ladies have given will help and you can be one big happy family.

Nikki, that went by so fast I can't believe its already time for you to go back to work...I hope its a smooth transition for you.


----------



## frsttimemama

I am so freaking scared.


----------



## morganwhite7

It will be alright Sandy just breathe! Praying for good news <3 <3


----------



## Cowgirl07

Sandy I hope all is alright
Kara I agree with the other girls it could be an easy fix.


----------



## frsttimemama

No UTI. All is well. Everything looks good. Baby looks good. She doesn't have a UTI reason except maybe sex Sunday morning.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Yay. Glad baby is well


----------



## frsttimemama

I treated myself to a small carmel mocha from Starbucks, but I really just want a giant xanax! Lol.


----------



## wavescrash

Sandy - Glad to hear all is well <3

AFM - 36 weeks tomorrow along with my OB appointment at 10am. Both excited and anxious for the appointment. Last night I tried the Breech Tilt off spinningbabies.com where you basically lay upside down at an incline for 20-ish minutes to try and encourage baby to turn head down. I think all it did was confuse her (she was pretty quiet for several hours after, including her usual busy hour), hurt my legs (since OH had to sit across them to prevent me from sliding down the table backwards lol) and make my hips much more sore by stretching all the ligaments when the uterus pulled away from my hip area lol. She's most certainly still breech. It's so weird/cool because most often I can feel the top of her head somewhere between my ribs and belly button and it's about as big as the size of my palm. When I was stretched upside down last night her head was just under my ribs but her butt was all the way down behind my pubic bone. She's going to be long just like Hannah & Autumn were, which is exciting but also makes me think she doesn't have room to turn. But we'll see what my doc says tomorrow. I'm going to see if my insurance covers a chiropractor to see if maybe they can turn her. Acupuncture is supposed to work but I'm almost positive my insurance doesn't cover it.

Getting our stroller and rock and play tomorrow. If you remember I have a ton of discounts on it and my sister told me yesterday, there's ANOTHER 10% off all strollers at Target through the Cartwheel app. So the stroller's on sale for $25 less than regular price, I get 10% off of that with Cartwheel/coupon, then I have a 10% off coupon for items left on my registry (both are) plus my 10% Team Member discount plus another 5% for using the Target credit card.


----------



## Ingodshand

Sandy- So glad everything is well with the baby!! I say treat yourself all day!!!!!!!

Katrina- Nice temp jump! Do you think you Od?

Waves- Wow, I can not imagine standing on my head for 20 minutes! You should have taken a picture! Which stroller are you getting? I really want a sit and stand but not sure which one to get.


----------



## wavescrash

https://mojosavings.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/08/Baby-Trend-Sit-n-Stand-stroller.jpg

We're getting the Baby Trend Sit n Stand Ultra. I love all the different possibilities with it and the fact that it will grow with both girls. Even once Hannah outgrows it and we just have Leah, it's not so bulky like a lot of double strollers that it will matter, you know?


----------



## Cowgirl07

I'm guessing so. Actually it's kinda funny last night I was complaining to Dh I have had off and on small cramps since I had my exam. So I said I can't tell if what I was feeling was annoying leftover cramps or o cramps. Woke up this morning to a temp spike.


----------



## frsttimemama

Thanks for all the support. :) My heart is finally starting to slow down a little. Lol


----------



## frsttimemama

Katrina, love that temp! Fx!!!


----------



## morganwhite7

^Love the temp too, and great BD coverage if that was in fact the real deal!!! :D


----------



## Cowgirl07

The only thing I don't like is my moving o. Can't it just be normal. But I guess day 13 isn't bad.


----------



## wavescrash

Cowgirl07 said:


> The only thing I don't like is my moving o. Can't it just be normal. But I guess day 13 isn't bad.

Not that it matters because our circumstances are totally different but I O'd on CD 13 when we conceived Leah lol. Good luck dear :)


----------



## Cowgirl07

Lol we sure have been covering our bases lately. Mainly cause this girl doesn't like having needles in her arm every couple weeks.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Sandy- so glad all is well!!!

katrina- I agree! Lovely temp rise! 

I am sick or something. I just feel super blah. I don't want to eat and my stomach just feels uneasy. I had grits for lunch because everything else is grossing me out. I'm wondering if it's a small MS bout or what. I just feel like crap and I want it to go away.


----------



## jury3

Sandy-So glad all is ok!

Katrina-I can't wait for you to get your tests done so you know if anything is off...

I am feeling weird today. I was feeling nauseous, my arms were feeling kind of weak/numb/tingly, my heart was racing slightly and I kind of felt a little light headed. Kind of feel like I need to take deep breaths. It wasn't bad, and I get that sometimes but usually it's while I'm in the shower or actually doing something. This is all while resting on the couch. I just feel kind of off today. I don't know if it's just be babies positioning or what. I don't want to call my doc bc it's prob nothing...what do you girls think?


----------



## morganwhite7

Julie I'm having something similar happen at the moment! Feeling very weak, like it's low blood sugar or something but it can't be. Numb/tingly/like my head is in a daze. Hoping it goes away soon, but this has happened before. Kind of like our heart is pumping and you're out of breath but did nothing. I feel like I need to lay down but am at work swamped with things to do!! :wacko:

Now that I think about it though, it could be positioning. I've been sitting in a desk chair all day and my tailbone hurts.. maybe we're compressing our vena cavas like when you sleep on your back!! Lol. Maybe try to change positions or lay down (like I SO wish I could do right now!!) to get the babies re-situated.


----------



## jury3

Yeah, that's basically how I'm feeling. I was feeling off before and laid down on the couch on my right side, after that it got worse. Now I'm on my left side and I still feel a little off. I ate a pbj and drank some milk around 10. I'm drinking water in case that helps. Not sure. If it keeps happening I may call. Like I said, it's just weird that it's happening while I'm sitting/laying down. Usually it happens bc I'm up and moving around. 

Oh and I forgot to post my bump pics for the week...The bare belly is 7 weeks growth, just crazy. I can't even imagine what it's going to look like in another 7 or 10 weeks, if I make it that far lol


----------



## Cowgirl07

You look awesome Julie!


----------



## clynn11

Sandy, so glad everything is good with little bean!!

Julie and Morgan, not sure what it could be but I hope you both start feeling better soon! <3 <3

Katrina- Awesome temp rise and BD pattern! Woot woot get it girl.

And Julie- you look amazing! The babies have grown so much in just this last week!!!


----------



## morganwhite7

Julie- Amazing growth from 27 to 28 weeks!!! Girl ya might wanna just start living in bed! ;) I cannot imagine how it feels to grow DOUBLE the amount of humans that we are.. So amazing to think about and again, I don't know how you're doing it- kudos mama!!


----------



## Kiamaria83

Julie you look lovely. Have you girls been eating plenty ? Could be that your babas are squishing a nerve maybe. I cant wait for a bump but then I keep remembering how uncomfortable I was.

Ooo katrina yay for o, hoping this is your month. 

Great news sandy. Hope you feel calmer now.

Amanda . Hope you're feeling ok. I bet you're ready to meet the little lady now. Im loving the stroller.

Britt. I feel similar to you today. The only way to explain how I feel is a bit like I have a hangover. 
Cass excited for your scan.

What do you girls think about strollers. Elliott will be 3 when the baby comes so not sure if to get a double or not. As we have the dogs I tend to do a lot of walking and Im not sure how long a 3 year old will walk before getting tired. I had a dream I had a ceasarian last night and it was a boy. I do think its another boy but worried about the ceasarian bit.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Julie/Morgan/Colette- I hope you all feel better soon. I know I am miserable too. I just don't know what's wrong and I think that's what frustrates me the most. Before I got pregnant, I never felt sick or run down like this, so i'm guessing it's pregnancy and not a bug. Blah!

I think DH and I are going to have to start over on picking names. I really think that he doesn't like Harper and he's afraid to tell me because he knows how much I love it. Honestly though, i'll be heartbroken if I have to take it off the "table". I love it so much, and I just can't imagine i'd like anything as much as I like Harper. My mom was like "well, you can't name her something he doesn't like" and I know that's true, but it's still heartbreaking to me. I tend to like the shorter one or two syllable names so i've been looking at lists today.


----------



## Kiamaria83

Britt . It will be pregnancy. Its so exhausting growing a human. I love the name harper. Maybe dont mention names for a while then throw it back in there in a few weeks. 
Its 8:30 and im going to bed ! Sooooo tired.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Yeah, I guess growing a human is pretty exhausting. I just wish it didn't include nausea. I hate feeling sick. 

I emailed DH today and asked if he wanted to go back to the drawing board with names. He didn't answer in a straight foreward manner, so that probably means yes. I'm not going to say anything else until he does.


----------



## jury3

Thanks ladies! I feel absolutely huge and am starting to get quite uncomfortable. I've had a bit of swelling the last few days, but probably bc I wasn't drinking enough water.



morganwhite7 said:


> Julie- Amazing growth from 27 to 28 weeks!!! Girl ya might wanna just start living in bed! ;) I cannot imagine how it feels to grow DOUBLE the amount of humans that we are.. So amazing to think about and again, I don't know how you're doing it- kudos mama!!

That's basically what it's coming too lol This past week I feel like I've taken another dive downhill. I'm lucky if I complete one task a day! Getting up to pee at night is becoming horribly painful...I'm not as worried about how I do it now as I am how I will do it in a few weeks! I keep wondering how the hell I'm going to keep these babies in without either writhing in pain every second or just dieing lol 



Kiamaria83 said:


> Julie you look lovely. Have you girls been eating plenty ? Could be that your babas are squishing a nerve maybe. I cant wait for a bump but then I keep remembering how uncomfortable I was.

Yeah, I had just eaten not too long before I started feeling like crap, so I don't think that was it. I eat pretty regularly. I just assume it's probably babies pressing on something.

Britt-Yeah, that's the bad part about being pregnant...like I said, I was nauseous just this morning! Some days I just don't feel great. Sometimes it is really difficult to tell if I'm pregnancy sick or sick sick lol


----------



## wavescrash

Kiamaria83 said:


> Amanda . Hope you're feeling ok. I bet you're ready to meet the little lady now. Im loving the stroller.

Thanks dear. She's been particularly low today but seems to have moved a little during my nap. My cervix was nearly completely forward before my nap but I think that's just because of how low she was. I'm super curious to see what my OB has to say about it tomorrow.

I'm so excited to get the stroller lol.


----------



## SmallTownGal

Thanks, *Sandy*! <3 And I'm glad all turned out to be well at your doc appointment!! :happydance: Sorry you had to go through a scare! :hugs:

Wow, *Britt*, that's odd with your SIL giving you _all_ boy clothes and most 2T, at that! If there's nothing you want to use for your girl in there, I say sell it or donate it. Or you could mix it with some girly pieces (put the boy bottoms with girl tops and the boy tops with girl bottoms).

Wow, getting close to your due date, *Waves*!:baby: The Sit N' Stand stroller looks nice! :thumbup:

*Julie*, glad you were able to work something out with your mom coming later. Hope you feel better soon (it's probably just a vena cava thing)! :hugs: Great bump pics! :thumbup:

*Kara*, I think trying a new trainer and asking advice from the vet and trying extra exercise for the dog sounds like a good idea, too. And/or doggie daycare! I hope you are able to work something out!

FX'd for you, *Katrina*! :dust:

Hope you feel better soon, too, *Morgan*! :hugs:

*Britt*, sorry the name Harper looks to be a no go. FX'd you find another name to fall in love with soon, that you can get your DH to agree on!

*AFM*: DH dug out some lounge pants that are a bit too small for him, for me to wear as maternity pants, yesterday. I now wear a man's size XL :haha: So, I definitely have something to shop for proper maternity pants in. DH's pants are so comfy, they will be hard to beat for comfort, though. If I can't find maternity pants as comfy, they may only be used for when I have to dress a bit nicer.

My MIL offered to go look for some XL women's pants for me, <3 since she was heading off to a sale, so maybe I'll have some more, as well. We'll see if she finds something.

Today, I made a "Due in October" banner for my siggy. I think it turned out pretty cute. :3 Anyone who wants, feel free to snag it and use it.

I just noticed that my baby went from poppy seed to apple seed, today, yay! I can't wait till my first scan!


----------



## jury3

STG-When is your scan again? I have maternity jeans and had 2 pairs of maternity pants for work. Other than that all I've been wearing are sweats or yoga type pants. Now that my belly is bigger, I can wear them under my belly and they still fit ok. I just bought a size bigger than I usually wear. Nothing beats comfy sweat pants and yoga pants!

Britt-I agree about maybe just giving the name thing a break for a bit. Maybe each of you come up with a list of favorites either separately or together. Then make a case for the ones you really like. 
We had Sophie picked out as our girl's name, but I decided I didn't like it. I revisited our list and even added a few new ones. At first DW didn't like Olivia, but once I gave her time to think about it, it eventually grew on her. Now she really likes the idea of calling her Livi lol It was the same way when we named our dogs. We both agreed on Henry when we got him, but Hazel was more difficult. I wanted an old name since Henry is kind of an old name and wanted another H name. I picked Hazel and she hated it at first. Somehow it grew on her though...Now we can't believe we ever thought about a different name. I'm sure it's the same with small humans, right?! lol


----------



## clynn11

Britt- I agree with the names. Maybe if you just give him a little time to think everything over he'll decide he loves Harper, or one of you will discover a new name that you both adore! 

AFM, I hit up that leggings deal today! Got 8 pairs for $20 total after shipping. Awesome deal! Thanks for the heads up ladies :)


----------



## wavescrash

clynn11 said:


> AFM, I hit up that leggings deal today! Got 8 pairs for $20 total after shipping. Awesome deal! Thanks for the heads up ladies :)

I ordered mine a couple days ago and they shipped today. I'm so excited lol.


----------



## Cowgirl07

They are adorable. No more baby stuff for me though my little hope box is ful.


----------



## frsttimemama

Amanda, that stroller looks awesome!! Hope you get good news tomorrow.

Julie, wow what a drastic change! You look amazing though! Sorry you're feeling rough! Sounds like baby pressing on stuff like Morgan said.


Morgan, sorry you're feeling yucky, too!

Britt, sorry you're feeling yucky, too! :( Sorry you guys are kinda back to square one with name choosing. FX you guys figure it out soon.

Just saw this on facebook about 3.8 million Graco car seats that are being recalled:
https://www.wlwt.com/news/local-news/38-million-graco-car-seats-recalled/24413954

AFM, still just so relieved. And exhausted. Too much worrying/bad dreams and not enough sleep. Lol. My head is all stuffed up. I don't don't want to get sick before vacation!! Gonna hit up the Mucinex and Benadryl since I can't take anything good with my pregnant self. We're tryin to get stuff ready to go, but I've lost all motivation for the night. Ugh. Lol. I'll probably be in bed within the hour.


----------



## goldstns

Sandy- thx for info on graco car seats...ill b calling tomorrow!!


----------



## HWPG

hey gals,
i'm sorry i suck so bad at responding, but i am completely up to date with reading....
i have been so fortunate to not have any bad symptoms during first trimester, but i'm feeling beat up by second tri already! i'm WAY more tired, i feel like breathing is a task, and my brain has left the building. and i'm fit enough to continue spinning 3x a week, but walking to the bathroom tuckers me out. and the peeing - whoa. i'm not sure if it was me or baby who had a growth spurt, but my bladder is getting the brunt of it. sigh, c'est la vie. i'm still so amazed and grateful and happy to be pregnant, i just didnt expect this! also, has anyone looked into cord blood banking? i'm considering it and wondering if anyone had thoughts...


----------



## clynn11

Don't freak on the carseat recall ladies! It's just the buckle, not the whole seat- easy fix and you should be able to look up a number to call and they can fix it.


----------



## asmcsm

Also, I read that the recall was on toddler and booster seats, nothing about infant seats. But like Cassidy said, they said you can replace the buckle/harness and be fine


----------



## asmcsm

https://moms.popsugar.com/Graco-Car-Seat-Recall-2014-33997470 this link has a list of seats on the recall list


----------



## TTCaWee1

Glad everything is ok Sandy. 

Here's a sneak pic from yesterday


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Rachel- Look at that bump!!! It's so perfect! Can't wait to see more! 

Well ladies! After all the talk about baby names, DH decided he wanted to use Harper Grace!!! He said he didn't want to start over again (we did make two separate lists and then see what we had that matched and then went from there) and he liked it! So Harper Grace it is! I am so happy! Now we have a name to call her and i'm so happy!


----------



## TTCaWee1

Thanks Britt! That is awesome! So nice to have a name decided


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

It's very exciting! I'm now ready to get started on the nursery.


----------



## wavescrash

Rachel - What a cute picture :)

Britt - YAY, glad he came around!


----------



## goldstns

There is also a phone number on the article. I don't think my car seat is on the list, but I need to check my moms car seat and my in laws seat. Not too worried.

Rachel hot picture!


----------



## goldstns

Anyone know of a good site or forum to keep up w baby item recalls?


----------



## Cowgirl07

Rachel looks awesome 
Britt yay Harper is awesome


----------



## wavescrash

I just wanted to say, real quick, that I hope none of you ever have to deal with a late-third trimester (engaged) breech baby. The pain is ridiculous lol. Another B&B mom due around the same time as me has the same thing going on with her 4th and final baby so she messaged me to complain about the pain and it's just made me more aware of how shitty I feel right now because of her position lol.

So fingers crossed that all of your little ones find a very comfy spot in the head down position when the time comes :)


----------



## TTCaWee1

So I should be happy that she's got her butt wedged in my ribs lol? Luckily this girl likes to be head down. Sorry you are in so much pain


----------



## clynn11

Having the worst pain tonight. Shooting pain in my left hip down through the back of my thigh. I can barely walk or lay down :( it's happened a few random times before but never this bad or this long. Tjinking its PGP hopefully it doesnt keep getting worse as I get bigger.

sorry youre in so much pain still amanda. :(

Yaaaay for Harper, Britt!!!

Gorgeous picture and bump rachel!!!


----------



## wavescrash

Cassidy - that sounds like how my sciatica pain felt. It was impossible to walk when it would hit.

Thanks ladies. Lol I still get either her head or hands in my ribs which can be painful but I'll take a head down baby any day.


----------



## frsttimemama

Glad you guys agreed on a name Britt!

Rachel, how cute! Can't wait to see more!

I didn't do maternity pics last pregnancy but I'd like a few with Hubby with my belly covered just to have.


----------



## HWPG

i sent in my deposit for maternity/newborn shoot - 1 hour for me, 1-3 hours for baby K. i'm going ot split my hour into 2x30 mins, and do one outside with OH fully dressed, and the other 30 minutes boudoir style if possible. i'm so excited, and i think i got the package for a good price ($300 sounds good, right?)


----------



## morganwhite7

Got her added to the front Britt! Love the name :)

Rachel- Cutest pic ever!! We have similar bellies lol. Very round.

Waves- Sorry you're in so much pain.... NOTHING from SpinningBabies has helped?? I read not only all fours, but rubbing your belly while on all fours to try and coax them to move works sometimes. Will they do a CS if she doesn't move soon??

Cass- My sciatica has gotten worse this entire pregnancy too.. started how you're describing it and shoots down my thigh when I've been sitting for a while. 

I feel a bit immobile these days... Can't bend over to love on my puppy.. can't get in and out of bed without complaining to DH for 10 mins how awful it is feeling like a turtle stuck on it's back (he doesn't seem to care). I wish men had to be pregnant. 

Also have an appt tomorrow morning.. hoping I don't have Pre-E bc I have been swelling like crazy lately, and that's never happened before. I guess my pee will tell the story, so we'll see. Also getting anxious that my shower is so late in my pregnancy.. I'll be 36 weeks. It will be great and all, but I feel like a crazy woman worrying about buying things and getting ready when I can't because I haven't even had my shower yet!! DH's gma emailed today saying she's shipping the bassinet to our house, what a relief. That will make my day to get to set up. Then after that all we really need is the cloth diapers and some random things like a Bumbo etc. I just want to plan and can't yet.. and by the time the shower is over I'll be 37 weeks and dying to have her out already! Wonder if I can start my hospital bag before the shower.. then just add things I like that are gifted to us.. Hmmph I'm a planner and this is stressing me out!! 

Plus side, steakhouse booked for Valentine's day and I've got an adorable New Look red maternity dress to wear. So that should be fun. Just going to enjoy this next month with hubby and cherish the last time we've got alone together. Also trying to save, save, save since I'm quitting work once I can't get out of bed anymore (or go into labor!). My hospital is 2 mins down the road from work, 40 mins away from home. So I'd rather need to leave from here. What an ordeal that would be lol. Time is now flyyying and I'm getting anxious/excited/nervous!! :cloud9:


----------



## HWPG

morgan, it's coming so fast, so soon! yay! how exciting!


----------



## Ingodshand

Julie- Your growth is amazing! Have you gotten a maternity belt? I got one but find it really annoying when I try to sit down, which I do very often&#61514;

Colette- I have been debating a stroller too since Alyssa will be 4 when Evan is born, but I think the sit and stand is perfect so we will try it out!

Britt- So glad you guys picked a name! It makes everything more real!!

STG- Love your new siggy!!

Rachel- What a pretty picture! You look great. We are doing our maternity shoot next Wed. Was supposed to be today, but did not want to risk it due to the weather.

Cassidy- Sounds like sciatica pain to me as well. It could just be how you are growing right now. I had a lot of pain with Alyssa in my first and early 2nd trimester but then it went away. Hope you feel better soon!

Mirolee- That is a great price! We are paying $200 for the session and then another $200 for a DVD of the pics. That is just for the maternity shoot!

Morgan- Rob calls me a stuck turtle too!! I hope you dont have Pre- E as it can be so scary. How has your bp been and are you getting any headaches? My bp was 160/110 by the end when I had it and I was so swollen. Normally wear a size 8 shoe and was barely fitting my feet into size 10 crocks. I really pray you are okay! Just keep chugging water!


AFM- Been having a tons of pressure lately and I thought it was baby engaging, but now I am thinking it might just be pressure on my c-section scar. I see how it goes today, but no other weird systems so going to hold off on calling my doctor. Can not believe I am 33 weeks today!!!


----------



## frsttimemama

Oh my gosh, it's going so fast! Can't wait to see your babies! :)


I also can't wait to feel better and have some ENERGY! ! For a little while anyway. I have a cold as of last night.. well minus the coughing part. Just in time for vacation. I can barely stay awake. But after yesterday, I will take it. My heart was pounding for HOURS after my appointment. I don't know how I am going to make it through this pregnancy and stay sane. Seriously. I have some serious anxiety sometimes.


----------



## asmcsm

Cassidy, sounds like sciatic pain to me too. I strted getting it about 12-13 weeks too. 

Mirolee, that sounds like a pretty good price to me. The photographer that I work for does a thing called baby club. It's $159 for each shoot, they normally do newborn, around the time they start sitting up, and the first birthday. The $159 is for your session but also pays toward a book at the end which you get to pick "x" amount of poses for based on whatever package you want to do. But if you're in baby club you get your maternity shoot for free. Or if like me, you got the big wedding pictures package it includes a free maternity or baby shoot


----------



## clynn11

I thought it was sciatica and then was doing research and the webmd was like "Sciatica is not brought on by pregnancy like most people think, it's usually caused by a pinch nerve blah blah if you haven't experienced it before you're likely experiencing PGP" So I figured it was that. Lmao. Whatever it is, it seriously sucks. I woke up in so much pain at 1.30am and couldn't go back to sleep until 3. I was seriously just crying with how frustrated I was. If I laid down I got the most intense shooting pains. If I stood up I got the most intense shooting pains. It was TORTURE. Luckily it's nowhere near as bad this morning, but still definitely feeling it a little. I hope it doesn't keep getting worse because last night was HORRIBLE.

Hoping you do not have pre-e Morgan <3 <3

AFM, Doctors appointment this AM. Pretty sure it's just some more bloodwork. Fun! Lol


----------



## goldstns

Morgan- hope all is ok!

IV been in debate with myself and going back and forth between cloth g diapers and disposable diapers.... Grrr not sure which I hate less.


----------



## frsttimemama

Morgan, do you have any other symptoms? I swelled quite a bit but didn't have it. Fx you don't!

Nikki, that'd be tough! How is she doing? How are you doing?


----------



## MrsAmk

Question for those of you who did the glucose test: did you have to fast? I never did it last pregnancy, I just randomly poked my finger and never had an issue pre or post meals, with high blood sugar. My midwife this time around told me to eat as I normally would, and my test is at 9am. I dont understand this test lol. Some people are told they have to fast, some are told to eat only protein, and others like me, are told to eat my normal breaskfast. My normal breakfast is a smoothie loaded with fruit, yogurt, milk, etc. which is a lot of sugar. Wouldnt fasting vs. breakfast give a very large difference in results? Just another reason I feel like it's unnecessary for me personally. If I thought it would give me a very accurate result, I would have no question about doing it.


----------



## asmcsm

MrsAmk said:


> Question for those of you who did the glucose test: did you have to fast? I never did it last pregnancy, I just randomly poked my finger and never had an issue pre or post meals, with high blood sugar. My midwife this time around told me to eat as I normally would, and my test is at 9am. I dont understand this test lol. Some people are told they have to fast, some are told to eat only protein, and others like me, are told to eat my normal breaskfast. My normal breakfast is a smoothie loaded with fruit, yogurt, milk, etc. which is a lot of sugar. Wouldnt fasting vs. breakfast give a very large difference in results? Just another reason I feel like it's unnecessary for me personally. If I thought it would give me a very accurate result, I would have no question about doing it.

I was given a specific meal list of what I could eat: eggs, potatoes, toast, tortillas, butter, salt and pepper and water. Absolutely no milk or sugar. I have to eat at 8:30, drink the glucola at 9:30 within a 10 minute period then have blood drawn at 10:30.


----------



## frsttimemama

I had to fast. I still failed. I have to do the 3 hour.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

I was told that I do not have to fast for my 1 hour, but If I have the 3 hour, I will have to fast. 

I really want to cloth diaper but everyone and thier mother keeps telling me how "gross" it is and how i'll never stick to it. UGH.


----------



## asmcsm

I was considering cloth diapering, but DH really wouldn't be into it...he's already a little freaked out about the idea of disposables lol. I think cloth might be pushing it too far...maybe with baby #2? lol That way he has time to get accustomed to dirty diapers ;) lol


----------



## wavescrash

Cassidy - no idea what website that was but I never had sciatica until this pregnancy. that definitely sounds like what you described/what I've personally felt. it can be horrible but mine would come and go. it'd be bad for a few days to a week, disappear for several weeks and then come back with a vengeance for a few days. haven't really had it in awhile but i think it's all about baby's position because she can lay on the nerve.


----------



## morganwhite7

Nikki- LOL @ "idk which one I hate less.."

Sandy- No I don't have any other symptoms and my BP is always fine, bloodwork normal. But I just don't ever remember swelling to this extreme last time. Sometimes it is serious and I know that is a huge marker for pre-e. I drink tons of water to try and make it better, but nothing seems to work. Even when I wake up my rings barely come off my fingers and I'm super swollen before I've even done/eaten anything. Ttly could just be abnormal swelling though, just wanna make sure they check when I go tomorrow so that I can get it out of my mind lol.

Britt- DON'T listen to them! All of my family is telling me the same things about cloth diapering.. but that's bc back when they did it they still used safety pins and they were nothing like today's innovative designs!! The only thing most moms don't know is that you need to not only buy inserts, but LINERS, so that solids can be easily removed so you don't have to soak them. So they take just as long as normal laundry. Check em out, so cute. But I am also asking for a bunch of disposables for fancy outfit days etc., when I want to make sure she's fully covered in case they don't work as well. 

https://www.bumgenius.com/


----------



## wavescrash

Well... Leah's heart rate was 144bpm, gained a few more pounds since Friday (total weight gain is now 34 lbs), fundal height measuring on track for 36 weeks. Leah is definitely still breech and in my pelvis. My OB doesn't think she'd be successful in turning her because there's practically no room at all and I'm already dilated so she scheduled a c-section for March 6th when I'll be 39 weeks 1 day. However I'm not dilated to 3cm (instead of the 2cm I was on Friday & the last two weeks) & I've never made it to 39 weeks in previous pregnancies so there's a good chance I won't even make it to my c-section date which means I'd get an emergency c-section if I go into labor on my own. They'll obviously do an ultrasound beforehand to make sure she's still breech but I really don't expect this kid is gonna flip at this point, so there's that. I'm debating if I want to bother trying acupuncture to get her to turn or if it would be a waste of money.


----------



## clynn11

Keeping everything crossed that no matter how things go for you Amanda, they go as smoothly as possible! I still can't believe Leah is gonna be here sooo soon!!! 

AFM, Dr.s appt went good! She could barely find the baby&#8217;s heartbeat because s/he was moving around so much, but said it was about 159bpm. Found out my blood type is O+ which I thought was cool, i&#8217;ve always wanted to know my blood type ;) Lol. She said my uterus is measuring pretty big for my dates and thinks i&#8217;ll have a big baby lol. Went over all of the labs which all came back great. Scheduled my next sonogram through them for March 24th. SOOOO glad i&#8217;m getting a private ultrasound done so I don&#8217;t have to wait until then!!!


----------



## Ingodshand

clynn11 said:


> I thought it was sciatica and then was doing research and the webmd was like "Sciatica is not brought on by pregnancy like most people think, it's usually caused by a pinch nerve blah blah if you haven't experienced it before you're likely experiencing PGP" So I figured it was that. Lmao. Whatever it is, it seriously sucks. I woke up in so much pain at 1.30am and couldn't go back to sleep until 3. I was seriously just crying with how frustrated I was. If I laid down I got the most intense shooting pains. If I stood up I got the most intense shooting pains. It was TORTURE. Luckily it's nowhere near as bad this morning, but still definitely feeling it a little. I hope it doesn't keep getting worse because last night was HORRIBLE.
> 
> Hoping you do not have pre-e Morgan <3 <3
> 
> 
> AFM, Doctors appointment this AM. Pretty sure it's just some more bloodwork. Fun! Lol


I am not sure why they say that sciatica pain is not caused by pregnancy?? The shotting pain down my leg told me otherwise. I truly believe the babies position can push on the nerves and cause the pain!! Living agonizing proof here!


----------



## clynn11

Ya idk why the website said that lol my doctor confirmed today it definitely sounds like sciatica. Its horrible :(


----------



## morganwhite7

Cass- Woah Cass only 1 more week!!! Woot woot! :)


----------



## clynn11

I know!! 9 days and counting, can't believe it's so soon yet it can't come fast enough!! Lol. 

I can't believe how far along some of you ladies are. It blows my mind. Just yesterday we were talking about CM and temping patterns!!! Lmao.


----------



## morganwhite7

^Taking.....our vagina's.....temperature.

Something I DO NOT look forward to ever having to do again!!! Lol!


----------



## goldstns

Sandy- we are both doing wonderful. Thanks!! Sad that its my last week home with her! Her cheeks are starting the chubby phase...soooo cute!! I'll be honest IV been having what feels like af cramps....so not sure what's up. Her sleeping patterns are nothing to complain about! Still waiting for an intentional smile. I want one before she goes to daycare.

mrsamk- for the one hr I wasn't told to fast. I took the drink within 10 min and then an hr later (no food in this hr) I got bloods done. I have heard each doctor does it different .. Its annoying. To be honest I agree with eating normal because you'd hate to eat different just to pass because in the long run that will hurt your baby if u did have gd that was never monitored because you changed your diet before testing. Hope that helps....however im no expert.


----------



## wavescrash

I'm spotting quite a bit after my appointment/internal this morning. The only time I bled this much was after my sweep last pregnancy. Not sure if it's normal or not but there was quite a bit of blood (brown and dark red) on my liner during my last pee trip and when I was wiping (wiped like 6-7 times) there was bright red blood every wipe. No cramping though but the internal actually hurt when she checked me whereas the others never did. I thought maybe it was because I had to pee but now I'm wondering if she accidentally swept my membranes trying to reach my cervix. I had the sweep last time but don't remember how it felt to compare to what I felt today.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Oh wow Amanda!! If you do make it to your C section that's only 3 weeks!! Crazy!!

Morgan- right! we have this awesome consignment kids store in our town called Enkore Kids and this woman seriously knows EVERYTHING about all types of cloth diapering. We talked to her for about an hour the last time we were in and she made me feel really good about it. I know you have to make the inital investment, but after that, it's nothing! She did tell us about the liners too! She said that gets rid of about 85% of the mess right there. Even DH was on board when he heard how much money could be saved. My only question is, I know daycare will not do cloth.. will it bother the baby's bum to put them in disposables when they are at day care 8 hours a day?? Will it pointless at that point? that's where I keep getting stuck!!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Sorry I got behind today. 
Amanda I hope all goes well and sorry she didn't turn 
Morgan Fx for you


----------



## morganwhite7

Britt- For that same reason I plan to ask for disposables at our shower too. I'm sure there will be occasions where cloth just won't be practical. But for me, I plan to stay at home all summer so cloth will work perfect for that. You could send disposables to daycare and then do cloth at home.. I'm sure it wouldn't affect babe unless she's super sensitive, and for that there are special disposables too! Having them for @ home days would be great though I think, much easier than having to buy packs AND PACKS of diapers. And beats having stinky trash. I'm sure you could do both, I definitely plan on it. 

Waves- I hope she DID sweep you and that things get to movin along! Can't wait to see her precious little face.... definitely see you going early either way :)


----------



## goldstns

Waves- I always bled pretty heavy for 2 days after internal check. It also always hurt me. Did u have the same person check you as in the past?

britt- ask your daycare if they will do cloth. Ours said they would but would just bag them up for us to deal with at end of the day. However, if we decide to give them disposable then we were planning to do cloth for at home days. However, g diapers have disposable inserts too and we can use those when we go out and about for short times. Any long time outings we will use disposable. Cloth are pricey, so weigh out the prices and how often u'll use them. My girlfriend gave us 7 cloth g diapers with 10 inserts and like 160 disposable inserts for $50 to start us off. We are using them now to see if we like them and if so we could buy more if we want. Otherwise for us of we use all of the disposable inserts we will brake even with the price we paid vs. 2 packs of disposable diapers.


----------



## goldstns

IV heard cloth diapers are less absorbent then disposable and therefore people use disposable for night sleeping so a dirty diaper doesn't wake the baby....any opinions or info?


----------



## Cowgirl07

That's what my friend does she said he would go through his diaper all the time and she hated washing the bedding all the time. So he wore disposables until he was 11 months and didn't go at night as much.


----------



## morganwhite7

Nikki- I agree, not that I know lol. I put Pampers Baby Dry on our registry, they are supposed to be great overnighters.

Rach- Stay safe, your storm is all over the news!! Jeez hundreds of thousands out of power.. Not okay!!


----------



## jury3

Rachel-Cute bump! It is so round and perfect looking!

Britt-Yay for deciding on the name!!! That's so funny about DH and the cloth diapers...does he realize it does not matter if it's disposable or cloth, you still have to deal with poop? lol If you breastfeed, you don't have to get the poop off bc it's water soluble. When they have formula or solids, then you just spray it off or use the disposable liners. 
I agree with Nikki, I would check with daycare bc lots of them will do cloth now. Some have requirements like all-in-ones (most like disposables) and you have to provide a wet bag so they just send them all home to you. If they aren't into it, maybe ask if you can show them how easy it is. I've heard lots of them were against it bc they pictured old school cloth diapers, but once they saw how easy the new ones were they were on board.
I have heard that some parents do disposables and cloth combined just depends on what they feel is more convenient for them. My MIL might do disposables even though she is more open to cloth now. I've heard that babies with frequent diaper rashes do better even if they do a mixture of cloth and disposable instead of all disposable.

Sandy-I say make sure you get some pics. I know one thing I always wanted to see, even as a teenager was pics of my moms preggo belly. I don't think she had any of me, but had one or two with one of my brothers. Do it for the baby! lol

Morgan-Lol I totally get the feeling immobile! Getting out of bed to pee, rolling over, getting off the couch, moving around on the couch...all starting to seem impossible!
Don't stress over all you have to do! Just take it one step at a time and enjoy being able to do it before baby gets here lol I have a long list too and it's getting more and more uncomfortable to do things.

Sarah-Yes, I do have a maternity belt. Anytime I'm going to be up for a little while or if I go out I wear it. I agree with you though, sitting in it is often uncomfortable. I don't think the babies like it either, especially sitting bc they kick under it lol
When is your next apt?

Molly-I just did my glucose test today. I was supposed to fast for 2 hours then drink the drink, blood draw 1 hour later. Seems strange different doctors do it different ways...makes me think it's not so accurate....



goldstns said:


> Anyone know of a good site or forum to keep up w baby item recalls?

I know some of the parenting websites have lists on them, but I don't know how up to date they stay.
I really think it depends on what diapers/inserts you get. Some of them are more absorbent than disposables. There are lots of cloth diapering forums out there, you should check those out and ask around. Most of the cloth diapering parents I've talked too absolutely love their cloth diapers. They say they do not have blow outs like they do in disposables and that diaper rash rarely if ever happens. 

Like Britt was saying, depending on where you get diapers from, some places let you do a trial with them. Cotton babies does a 30 day trial. If you don't like them, you return them. I know Kelly's Closet has a trial as well. Also, you can sell them if you end up hating it. We are buying used as much as possible so we are saving money to start out. If we don't like it or don't like a certain type, we can sell them and won't really be out any money. 
We are buying from someone who bought all the stuff to cloth diaper and decided she didn't like it. I figured up she probably spent close to $400 and she is selling to us for $150...We've also gotten a few diapers for free. We've asked MIL to buy us a few cloth diapers instead of buying a box of disposables bc they will last us much longer!


----------



## Disneybaby26

Rachel- that is the most beautiful picture!! How did you know what to wear? Where did you get ideas??

Morgan- I really hope no pre-e for you, that's definitely scary!! Hopefully just some water retention and nothing big going on! 

Katrina- have you gotten your results?

I was asked to fast after midnight and failed my 1 hour but passed my 3 hour, which I also had to fast for...there are all different things online it's weird! I don't know if I'd have the smoothie though!

AFM- I have a "probable" left hip stress fracture. SWEET!! The doctor said it probably would have happened going up the stairs or grocery shopping if it hasn't happened at the concert. I guess I have really narrow hips? Awesome! She tried to put me on disability-I almost died!! I can't not work for the next two months! I had her rewrite the note just to say if I do call out it will be excused. She gave me Tylenol with codeine-assured me 1000 times it's safe, but I still won't take it unless its unbearable. She said its beneficial for delivery bc my bones already splayed... Ooooh the joys!!! Lol


----------



## jury3

Morgan-Make sure you get that swelling checked out! You said apt is tomorrow? Pre-eclampsia is nothing to take your time getting checked out on, that's fo sho. I'm so paranoid about it lol

Had our doc apt today. Both babies are still breech. Olivia still had her face hidden in my back, so no profile pic for her...Grayson gave us a good profile pic though. The u/s tech was obsessed with his penis and scrotum lol Olivia is 2lb 13oz (65th percentile) and Grayson is 3lb 1oz (84th percentile). So measuring slightly ahead, doc was happy about that. The growth difference between them went from 12% to 8% which is good, we don't want the gap between them to get bigger. I gained weight, so doc was happy about that too. I'm around 8lb gained now. My belly measured 39 weeks, so basically measuring full term at 28 weeks lol
C-section is scheduled for April 23rd, my mom's bday, unless they flip or I go into labor sooner. Doc agreed to do an apt March 3rd so my mom can come up and see the u/s. She said I am supposed to be every 2 weeks at this point, so I needed another one in there anyway. 
Did my glucose test, should get results tomorrow. The orange drink really wasn't that bad! Tasted basically like orange soda to me...aaaannnnnndddd that's all I can think of...

Grayson's Profile


Olivia hiding her face still 


Grayson with his mouth open. We could see him opening and closing it. We could even see his little tongue stick out too!


----------



## TTCaWee1

Oh my Kara! I hope it heals quickly!! 
My sister does newborn and maternity photography so she had all the ideas. Honestly the only thing I planned on was this "life is better with a bump" shirt and leggings. I wanted to do jeans and bare bump then ended up going to the store that day and found Lacey bandeau tops in black and white. They were perfect. Then we added in a scarf I had and a flowwy shirt. Just improvised and it turned out perfect.


----------



## jury3

Kara-Oh no! That's annoying...Make sure you take it easy! I agree about the meds, I wouldn't take them unless I had to. Even when doc says it's ok, I still tend to be overly cautious lol
We did most of our maternity pic ideas from pinterest.

Katrina-Yeah, did you get your results?

Mirolee-That price sounds about normal for packages. Our maternity shoot was free bc it was the wife of DW's coworker and she wanted to do something nice since we are having twins. She offered this after we booked her for newborn pics, which she is charging $200 and will just give us the images for us to print on our own.


----------



## TTCaWee1




----------



## Disneybaby26

Rachel- great thinking!! I can't wait to see more!!

Julie- I'm so glad you wee able to work something out so that your mom can go with you!! It must be such a relief that the babes are measuring ahead too!! The little pics are TOO cute!! Those are great shots of Greyson! :) I you make it to April 23rd, you, me, Rachel, and Morgan are going to have the babies within like days of each other!! Eeek, so exciting!!!!


----------



## TTCaWee1

Here are a few more. 

Julie - love the pics

Amanda - no clue if that's normal but I remember it happening to Nikki. 

Morgan - omg it's an ice-pacolypse. I have no power, heat or hot water


----------



## wavescrash

goldstns said:


> Waves- I always bled pretty heavy for 2 days after internal check. It also always hurt me. Did u have the same person check you as in the past?

Yeah, same doc. It's slowed down now so I'm not too worried anymore. It never hurts though so today was totally a first lol.


----------



## jury3

I've had an internal check twice and it hurt like a bitch...not a fan. I did not bleed though. I feel like you just have all kinds of issues and weird things happening Amanda lol

Kara-I know! It's crazy how many babies we'll be having on this thread within a matter of days/weeks...

So, not to take up the whole thread, but I wanted to post this pic of Grayson's junk bc it cracks me up. The tech was like "see how it looks like a snail, round shell is the scrotum and the head is the penis". She seriously was obsessed with my baby boy's giant penis lol Also posting a pic of his profile that might be a little better than the other one...and that's it, I promise :)


----------



## Disneybaby26

There are never too many ultrasound pics of our LO's!! I love them all!! And so funny about his snail penis!! Haha!


----------



## HWPG

I don't really want to wear maternity pants/jeans in the photos, so how do I pull off the pants-bare belly thing? Hm... Buy giant jeans? Hehe.


----------



## morganwhite7

^Super low rise! American eagle or Express are about the lowest I've found, they fit fine if under bump.

Julie- love the pics.. I also cannot believe that all 4 (oh wait- 5!) of our babies will be born days apart!!


----------



## Cowgirl07

No results. 
Stay safe in the ice storms ladies. Love the pictures


----------



## asmcsm

Loving the ultrasound and maternity pics ladies! Making me excited for my next apt and my maternity shoot! I'm actually doing my third progression shot tomorrow at work :). My belly button is almost gone today! I'm giving it a week at most before it no longer exists...I swear my bump has expanded over night, its crazy.


----------



## clynn11

Bahahaha Julie. His little snail penis. How adorable :haha: You'll have to write that down in the baby book as a funny story to embarrass him with later!! ;) Loving the u/s pics!!! Making me even more anxious for mine!!!

Rachel- I am in LOVE with your pics!! They are beauuuutiful!!!

Kara- OH NO hun, take it easy! That has to be painful :hugs:

Hope everyone who had their glucose test recently passes!!!


----------



## wavescrash

jury3 said:


> I've had an internal check twice and it hurt like a bitch...not a fan. I did not bleed though. I feel like you just have all kinds of issues and weird things happening Amanda lol

Hahah, I think it's my body is just confused with her being breech or something. Who the hell knows. At this point, I'm not going to believe anything happening until I'm actually having the baby.


But speaking of, there's a girl in my due date group that was due a week after me. This is her 4th and final baby (like this is probably my final baby) and hers was breech as well. We'd been talking a lot lately, complaining about it all since we're going through a lot of the same emotions and physical ailments. She wanted me to update her this morning immediately following my appointment to give her some hope for her own appointment that was after mine. She messaged me several hours ago to say her OB was sending her down to L&D to try an ECV. She was updating me throughout and then messaged me to say it didn't work and that her c-section would be scheduled for 39 weeks (so a week after mine.) She stopped messaging me, didn't reply to comments updating her family/friends about it not working or anything like that but I figured she was just upset/sulking about needing a c-section like I've spent most of the day doing.

She just updated a few minutes ago to say her son was born via emergency c-section 2 hours ago, weighs 5lbs 10oz and is in NICU (she just hit 35 weeks.) SO crazy. I'm assuming he was in distress after the ECV attempt but I'm still in such shock because our situations were so alike and we'd been talking a lot the last 24 hours about it all. It kind of makes me feel a little more relieved that my doc isn't willing to try the ECV after all.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Kara- That sucks so much about your hip!! Take it easy!

Julie- Look at Greyson! So so cute! Love the pic! 

You ladies are right about the cloth diapers. When we start looking at daycares, I will have to ask how they handle it. My mom already told me that she's not messing with, even after seeing how much better they are than they used to be. I have to admit that I really like the All in ones but they are the most expensive. The store that we were at will let you stock up on them and they give you 30 days from your due date to try them out and return the ones that don't work for you, so that's pretty cool. I at least want to give them a fair shot.


----------



## TTCaWee1

Wow waves. Makes it more real that she could be here any day! Hope her baby is ok


----------



## wavescrash

She finally got to update some more -- her OB wouldn't do any internals with her baby being breech so she had no idea if she was dilated or not. She'd been contracting on & off since Monday so she asked the nurse there to do an internal and found out she was already 4cm dilated and contracting every 2-3 minutes so they did an EMCS. She had the baby 3 hours ago and still hasn't seem him and due to various reasons, won't until 6am tomorrow (she's in California so whatever time it is there now until 6am.) He's on a nasal CPAP and has an umbilical line so they can draw blood whenever they need which means nobody can hold him. Such a crappy situation :(

But definitely makes it more real that she could be here at any time under any circumstance.


----------



## jury3

Britt-I agree, I like all-in-ones and think they will be easiest but they are expensive. I would suggest looking for used ones. Most of the research I've done says that the biggest mistake first time cloth diapering parents make is that they buy a bunch of one kind and then end up not liking them. So, maybe try them out with the trial first...if you like them you can return them and buy used. We are collecting a little of everything to see what we like best. We think flips will be the best for us bc of price but also some all in ones for babysitters, MIL, etc. 
My MIL said at first that she wasn't messing with them and basically acted like we wouldn't stick with it. I finally asked her to be supportive. If she didn't have something nice to say about it, then I didn't want to hear it. We want to try and it may or may not be for us but with all the money we will save it is worth a shot! She is slowly coming around...you never know!
I've had a lot of negative comments about cloth diapering. What's funny is all but one person has never even tried it before lol How can you tell me I'm crazy when you haven't even tried it yourself? I'm realistic and I may hate doing laundry or something in the end, but it's worth a try to save money. I don't understand why people have to be so negative about it... (I've figured for twins, it's about $1200-$1500 a year just for disposables. We can buy all the all in ones we need and supplies for less than that and it will last us until potty training and probably even through our next child or two!)

Waves-That's crazy! I wonder why the ob wouldn't even check her...even if the baby is breech, you can still go into labor early. Seems kind of dumb. I'm surprised they tried to turn the baby. I don't think I'd let them do that to me bc of the stress on the baby and bc I've heard it's really painful. I really hope her baby is ok. That's so sad she can't see him for so long! I'd be going crazy!

P.S. I also just wanted to say that I love my doc. 
1. bc she was going to have the March 3rd apt just be with her. When I asked if we could do an u/s bc my mom was coming in, she was thinking of ways she could get ins to cover it. In the end it just made sense for it to be another growth scan. Since it's technically more than 2 weeks away and waiting until March 24th (next apt) would be too long.
2. I told her about when I had called the office bc Olivia wasn't moving very much and they kind of made me feel dumb. She was like "No, if you ever feel like one of them isn't moving we will squeeze you in that day. I don't need you sitting at home worrying. I would rather you come in to make sure everything is fine." Made me feel much better!
She never ever makes me feel dumb and always tries to work with me on things. She sits and listens to everything I ask (I always have a list on my phone...) and makes sure to answer all my questions.
Oh yeah, I also got my rhogam shot today, I don't think I said that before.


----------



## Kiamaria83

Julie your dr sounds lovely. Will your dr deliver the babies ? I totally agree about nappies. How can anyone comment if they haven't tried it. After hearing all you girls I really want to try it and as I'm having a year off work after the baby comes then I think I would definitely have the time. I think ill def look into it a bit more.

Amanda hope you're doing ok. Sounds like you're having a hard time.

Not been on much in the last day or so as been off work ill. Elliott picks up so many colds from nursery and my immune system must be rubbish at the moment as I feel crap.
Im loving all your maternity shoots. My sister is a pretty amazing published photograper so she is going to do as many bump shoots as I like. Cant wait to get a bump. 
Katrina have you had your results yet ? Sorry if I've missed anyone off.


----------



## Cowgirl07

No I'll call after chores. 
Screw it I just called it's normal. 
Amanda, I hope all goes well for you sorry about your friends baby.


----------



## Ingodshand

Julie- My next apt is next Wed the 19th. It is just a normal two week checkup so I am hoping for little drama! Love the new ultrasound pics! Do you have your results from the glucose test yet?

Kara- So sorry about the stress fracture. I cant even imagine how painful that must be. 

Rachel- Hope your power comes back on soon! We still have ours and I am praying it stays on! Love the pictures!

Katrina- Glad your results came back normal!

Colette- Still feeling good?

You all are so funny about the cloth diapers. I thought my sister was crazy who used cloth diapers on her kids, but she ended up loving it and saving money! She bought all her stuff second hand so it was even cheaper and then she just bought new liners. As of right now, we are going with disposables, but who knows!!


----------



## morganwhite7

Just wanted to check in, I'm late to work but had to share:

Miss Marley is almost FIVE POUNDS!!!!!!!!! She was not only practicing her breathing like a champ (chest was rising and falling), but yawned a few times for us! :happydance: :cloud9:

Got my very last shot today and discussed birth plan with my midwife. We had an ultrasound to watch for IUGR (due to the bleed) and found that Marley is measuring OVER 2 weeks ahead, and that I have very high amniotic fluid levels. So they did more bloodwork and said to come back in 2 weeks for another ultrasound so we can see what's going on in there.. They acted concerned and said it could be for a number of reasons. Obviously it is better to have too much fluid than not enough, but does anyone know what would cause this?? 3 docs came in to tell us and it was kind of scary.. I wish I had time to Google some reasons for high fluid levels. They said she was really big for her gestation too, which is a cause for concern, but that they never change due date. LMP is the best judge.

Any insight ladies??
 



Attached Files:







0213.jpg
File size: 53.6 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Cowgirl07

Awe she's adorable. No idea on the fluid, but it wouldn't Google it. I would wait for your drs suggestions. From the girl who has gone Google crazy the last few days.


----------



## jury3

Morgan-no idea, but I'll google it :)

What are your levels supposed to be for the 1 hour glucose test? I was over, so have to do the 3-hour on Monday. I think they said mine were 157 or something around that, but didn't tell me what the level is supposed to be. Anyway...that's where I'll be Mon morning :(


----------



## wavescrash

I forget what the max "normal" is but mine was 113 or something like that and below normal.


Another girl in the march group is having her baby today. She's 36 weeks like me. Woke up to her waters going. So crazy how rapidly everyone due around me is having babies.


----------



## Kiamaria83

Morgan hope all is ok. Did they say marley looked good ? Ive googled it and thus is what I foundWhere does amniotic fluid come from?

During the first 14 weeks of your pregnancy, fluid passes from your circulatory system into the amniotic sac. Early in the second trimester, your baby starts to swallow the fluid, pass it through his kidneys, and excrete it as urine, which he then swallows again, recycling the full volume of amniotic fluid every few hours. (Yes, this means that most of the fluid is eventually your baby's urine!)

So your baby plays an important role in keeping just the right amount of fluid in the amniotic sac. Sometimes, though, this system breaks down, resulting in either too much or too little fluid  both of which can present problems.

How much amniotic fluid should I have?

Under normal circumstances, the amount of amniotic fluid you have increases until the beginning of your third trimester. At the peak of 34 to 36 weeks, you may carry about a quart of amniotic fluid. After that, it gradually decreases until you give birth. If you're found to have too much fluid at any point in your pregnancy, it's called polyhydramnios. This happens in about 1 percent of pregnancies. (When there's too little, it's called oligohydramnios.)

How will I know if I have too much amniotic fluid?

Your healthcare practitioner may suspect this problem if your uterus is growing more rapidly than it should. You may also have unusual abdominal discomfort, increased back pain, shortness of breath, and extreme swelling in your feet and ankles. If you have these symptoms, your practitioner will send you for an ultrasound.

The sonographer will measure the largest pockets of amniotic fluid in four different sections of your uterus and add them together to see where you rate on the amniotic fluid index (AFI). A normal measurement for the third trimester is between 5 and 25 centimeters (cm). A total of more than 25 cm is considered high.

Also read it can mean a glucose problem. Haven't you had your test ?

Katrina. Glad your results are normal.

Sarah Yep im still feeling fine. No symptoms yet.


----------



## Kiamaria83

Morgan found this thread. It should put your mind at rest.

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...ve-experience-high-amniotic-fluid-levels.html


----------



## RobertRedford

super busy at work so i can't reply to all of you. I will later, promise. 

julie, I can't tell you how much i despise the flips. the all in ones and 3.0's are wonderful, but the flips leak like crazy. first hand experience, they're awful! The inserts don't fit in them as well as they should and the fit/ elastic around the legs are just awkward.


----------



## jury3

Amanda-that's so funny bc I have friends that swear by flips...lol I have heard it often depends on the baby and how they fit that particular child too. Like I said, we are gonna try out different ones and see what we like best.


----------



## RobertRedford

jury3 said:


> Amanda-that's so funny bc I have friends that swear by flips...lol I have heard it often depends on the baby and how they fit that particular child too. Like I said, we are gonna try out different ones and see what we like best.

It must be kid specific!


----------



## Disneybaby26

Morgan- it's called polyhydramnios-just like Rachel has! There could be a lot of reasons. Do you know if you're Rh+ or - ? Try not to stress, I'm sure she's just fine! And beautiful!! Love the pics!!

Julie- mine was 143. The cutoff at my doctors office was 130, but some offices say 135. I've even seen 140. I didn't think the 3 hour was bad at all, just boring!!


----------



## Disneybaby26

Snow day for us-thinking I might take tomorrow off too and give this hip a good rest!!

The snow is up over the dogs head, poor thing is having trouble finding somewhere to potty! He HATES the snow, I literally have to push him out and then hold the french doors closed bc he knows how to open them to let himself back in!! Lol! Hubbs left at 5am to plow and prob won't be home until Saturday! I've got "birthday cake" cookies in the over and gonna make spaghetti and meatballs for dinner :) you girls should come over and join me!!! ;)


----------



## morganwhite7

Well Katrina you were right, Google just made me crazy. Scared the crap outta me.. telling me my baby has lots of issues and that cord prolapse (I was born with cord prolapse) is risk with hydramnios.. 

Doc did say though that hydramnios is the likely cause of all my excess swelling! No pre-e, but they said they'll check the urine sample just in case.

Oh forgot to tell you guys (sorry Waves!) that Marley is head down and locked into place. Measuring @ 32 weeks, and they said she doesn't look like she has room to move, so FX'd she stays that way so I can get my much desired VBAC :)

My glucose levels were 107, they told me today. So I passed. Sorry Julie  

Colette- Thank you, thank you!!! Will check out that thread once I finish everything here at work ;)


----------



## Cowgirl07

Glad she's down.


----------



## goldstns

Alia starts daycare on Tuesday. I realized she doesn't have any vaccinations. Doc does them at 2 months. You think it would be ok for Alia to get them at 6 weeks instead of 2 months?


----------



## morganwhite7

WOOT WOOT.. 2nd 4D ultrasound scheduled for next Friday the 21st at 4:30!!! :happydance:

Can't wait to see what this girl looks like! Yayayaya!

Nikki- I say ask doc, and if it's healthy then sure! :)


----------



## goldstns

Julie- the numbers Kara is stating r correct. Usually they use 140 for people that aren't preggo. Most docs do 130-70 as normal for preggos


----------



## TTCaWee1

Morgan - I have polyhydramnios too. My level was 28 cm. Don't google. My dr said that baby looked good and they are just going to keep an eye on it. The other dr scared the crap out of me. How high was your AFI?


----------



## TTCaWee1

Oh and I have ridiculous swelling up to my knees. Pitting edema. No bueno. Doc said I can't work 12 hour shifts anymore :(


----------



## Disneybaby26

Nikki- I would talk to the doc. Even if the vaccinations are ok at 6 weeks they usually take 2+ weeks to be "active". I'm curious to see what they tell you, let us know!

Rachel- that totally sucks about the edema! Get off those feet lady!!


----------



## wavescrash

Maternity shoot went well however at the end I got the worst period cramps ever. It's been about 3 hours now and while the intensity has lessened, cramping hasn't stopped. Lost more bloody plug and have rectal pressure. On-call ob has us headed to L&D to be safe but not sure what to expect since I need a c-section. My friend said her sister had cramping and was dilated at 35 weeks, also required a c-section so they admitted her as opposed to sending her home to see what happens. Belly keeps getting hard but not during a contraction so I really don't know what to expect.


----------



## clynn11

Keep us updated Amanda!!!! Hope no matter the outcome that all is/goes well!!

Morgan and Rachel, sorry about the swelling :( :( I hope you feel better soon and am sure all is well with both of your gorgeous babies.

Yaaay for passing the GD test Morgan!

Nikki, not sure about the vacc. but hope you figure it out!!!


----------



## Ingodshand

Good luck Amanda!! Hope everything goes okay!

So I know that it is really silly, but I have a shower next Sunday thrown by my sisters/mom and a "surprise" work shower next Thursday. I am so excited about both events, but not one thing has been purchased off my registry yet. Hopefully just a lot of late shoppers!


----------



## jury3

Kara-Your poor puppy! lol Our dogs are only 15lbs, so they always have that problem too. We bought a snow shovel just so we could make spots for them to go!
I think resting that hip is a good idea! The food sounds good too...totally wish I could come enjoy some!



morganwhite7 said:


> My glucose levels were 107, they told me today. So I passed. Sorry Julie

Thanks Morgan....lol I don't know if my doc uses the 130 or the 140, but I was 15something so I must not have been that far above! Let's just hope I pass the 3 hour! I might bring my Ina May book about breastfeeding to occupy my time..

Nikki-I have no idea, I would call her pediatrician. I'm wondering what they normally have babies do for their 2 month shots since it's not uncommon for them to start daycare at 6 weeks...

Waves-I'm sure everything will be ok, even if they decide to go ahead and take her tonight. Try not to worry!

Sorry about the swelling Rachel and Morgan...I think I've started swelling more. I probably need to drink more water though. The other night I had to use lotion to get my rings off. That's been the only time so far though.

DW and I ran some errands today. I was having braxton hicks by the end of it. So annoying lol
I forgot to post this yesterday! DW gave me my bday present early! I thought it was going to be my push present, but I guess she got impatient lol


----------



## jury3

Sarah-We had almost nothing come off our registry until the night before the shower lol People definitely wait until the last minute!


----------



## TTCaWee1

Sarah - same thing happened to me. And a lot of people didn't scan my registry. I also got a lot of things that weren't on my registry. I have 3 piles of things that I need to return. 

Cute necklace Julie! Oh and my dr uses 140 as a max. I was 121. I had to fast for 12 hours then drink the glucola an hour before my test. Mine was huge - like 16 oz. 

Amanda - keep us posted!! I hope all is well!!


----------



## clynn11

Such a cute necklace Julie!!


----------



## Ingodshand

Thanks, you girls made me feel better!!


----------



## wavescrash

Home from L&D, no baby for me today. Cramping eventually subsided and there wasn't enough on the monitors for them to say anything was going on. I was dilated 3.5cm when I got there (so only a half cm more than yesterday) and 60% effaced with a bulging bag. They checked me again after an hour and there was no change so we were discharged. They were concerned about the size of my bump and she got a fundal height of 32 weeks even though my OB measured me at 36 weeks yesterday so they sent us for a growth scan. It was exciting to see the baby again :) Baby measured 34 weeks (I'm 36 weeks now) and since it can be a little off, they weren't too worried (and I didn't expect there'd be a reason to worry.) So we're home now and my next appointment is Wednesday. I guess we'll wait and see what happens over the next few days.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Julie love the necklace
Amanda hope your feeling better.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Good Morning ladies! Hope everyone is good! I had a snow day yesterday. We got close to 15" of snow and DH and I just relaxed on the couch all day and I didn't even turn my computer on! =] 

Happy Friday!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Happy Friday and Valentine's day girls!


----------



## goldstns

Julie- cute necklace.

happy valentines day!!


----------



## morganwhite7

I wasn't on lastnight but WOW Waves, 3.5 cm?! Bulging bag? She is really on her way!!! :D I'm so excited for you

Rachel- Sounds just like me.. I'm sure all is fine (at least I hope so..) They didn't give me any numbers on what the fluid levels were, just said REALLY high.. Baby and fluid both measuring 34 weeks I guess.. that's a month ahead! But they did a bunch of monitoring (breathing, movement, another anatomy scan to check for abnormalities) and everything looked FINE! That is what I'm hanging on to.. This pregnancy has been hellish and she doesn't seem to care, so hoping that trend continues. They did say that might mean she'll be early, a-okay with me :) Is that what they told you, too?

(P.s. glad to know you were horny lastnight lmao... Hubby was scrolling through my FB and was like WHO is this?? LOL)

Also really swollen (thought it was maybe pre-e) but happy to have learned that it can be caused by all the extra fluid. So feeling better about that, and about my 30+ lb. weight gain :/ At least I know I'm retaining water excessively. But we'll go back in 2 weeks for an US to check levels and make sure all is well.

I can't believe I'm already into appts every 2 weeks!!! And that we get our 4D next Friday, I can't wait to see her chubby cheeks!! Life is good. I feel about as good as I did last year before our accident.. It's been a while since I've been so chipper. Hoping everything ends up alright this time.. Finally, the end is in sight. This 2 year pregnancy will soon be over.. :cloud9:

Happy Valentine's Day girls... wishing you all yummy dinners and lotsss of loovin!! ;) <3 :sex: :blush:


----------



## frsttimemama

Sorry I have not been on in a couple days! Have some catching up to do. I have been busy with work, packing, and being sick with a respiratory /sinus infection. Yuck! Z-pak started yesterday though and already feeling much better! Happy Valentine's Day! We are about halfway to Florida! :)It's a longgggg drive, but it will be worth it! Have a great day! :) Hope you're all well!


----------



## Ingodshand

Happy 8 weeks Sandy!!!


----------



## wavescrash

Haha Morgan I'm sure she just wants everyone to think she's on her way. I still don't think I'll make it to my c-section but don't know how soon I anticipate her arrival. Lost lots more bloody plug today and have had constant dull period cramping but I imagine it's just from the internal exams yesterday and not a sign of anything to come. However I heard there's a full moon tonight so whooo knows.


----------



## Disneybaby26

Waves-glad to hear all is well!

Julie- love the necklace, too cute!!

Sandy-have soooo much fun in Florida!!

Is it normal to have a two day long headache despite my grandest efforts to make it go away? I'm home from work again today...

Happy Valenitines Day to everyone!! Hope everyone of you ladies gets to feel extra special today!! Xo


----------



## jury3

Morgan-so glad you are starting to feel more normal, I can't imagine how hard it's been.

Sandy-hope you feel better quickly! Have fun in Florida!

Kara-my doc said to take extra strength Tylenol. If it doesn't go away have some caffeine. If it still doesn't go away, call them. 
I'm so paranoid about preeclampsia, I'd call if you've tried those things. It's probably nothing, but just in case.

Britt-that sounds like a perfect day! I love being snowed in lol


----------



## Disneybaby26

I know Julie- that's why I was worried too! I've taken the headache medicine they gave me in the first tri that is a Tylenol/caffeine combo. I have no swelling, no visual changes, no nausea/vomiting. My bp was totally fine at my appt on Wednesday...can pre-e be that sudden onset? I wonder if I'm dehydrated? Going to try lots of water and wait till 2:30. Ill call if no relief by then.


----------



## jury3

I think it can in severe cases. There are always stupid horror stories lol I think drinking lots of water and maybe resting until 2:30 sounds good.

Personally my nipples itch so freaking much! Lotion doesn't help. Balm doesn't help. They are so sensitive already so it's hard to even scratch them. I'm pretty sure they might fall off soon. They're going to be callused by the time I have these babies. I guess they'll be partially trained for breastfeeding lol


----------



## Disneybaby26

That happened to my mom when she was Preggo, Julie. She said she used a wet washcloth to kinda "rough them up" lol...just gotta be careful bc nipple stimulation can induce labor, so it you start having BH or something back away from the nips!


----------



## Disneybaby26

Lmao @ "they might fall off"! That would suck!!! Hope it gets better!


----------



## jury3

Lol back away from the nips...I have always hated having my nips touched and it's worse now that they are sensitive. I have kind if been pinching them through my shirt so it scratches them for me. It's so difficult lol maybe I'll try the wash cloth thing...definitely don't need anything to start labor though!


----------



## HWPG

Happy Vday ladies!
And happy day to me - an outfit that totally fits! Though, not pink. Oh well !
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Disneybaby26

Because everyone deserves a little Valentines Day pampering...treating himself to a sunbath!! This dog...LOL!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 53.1 KB
Views: 8


----------



## goldstns

Julie- make sure its not a yeast infection.

kara- is pup on the table!? And pre-e can happen suddenly... B careful!

so I'm ready for my normal clothing....well I bagged it all up when preggo.... And now I can't find them!!! Grrr preggo and mommy brain.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Love it Mirolee. Hi pup.


----------



## wavescrash

Heard back from our photographer this morning. She said she should have a sneak peek up on FB early next week and then we'll get a disc or USB with all the pictures in roughly 2 weeks. I'm so excited to see them lol.

I wonder if I'll get them before or after the baby arrives.


----------



## Disneybaby26

goldstns said:


> Julie- make sure its not a yeast infection.
> 
> kara- is pup on the table!? And pre-e can happen suddenly... B careful!
> 
> so I'm ready for my normal clothing....well I bagged it all up when preggo.... And now I can't find them!!! Grrr preggo and mommy brain.

Just a poker table in the bar... lol

I hope you find your clothes!!


----------



## Disneybaby26

Doctor had me come right in to check BP and urine. Everything looks good but she said always, always call if you have a headache that won't go away! Glad I went!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Glad to know all is well Kara! It's always best to check. I've had some pretty gnarly headaches in this pregnancy, but they usually go away with extra strength! 

Amanda- you are so close to miss Leah being here! it's so exciting!!

Mirolee- Cute outfit! 

Julie - I am in the same boat with the nips! SO SO sensitive and itchy! DH doesn't get it and i'm like "stay away!!!" haha 

So i've seen all these charts with week to months compairison for pregnancy. it says 22 weeks is the start of the 6th month? is this correct? becuase if so, i'll be 6 months preggo this weekend! Holy hell! Where does the time go? this baby will be here before we know it!!


----------



## wavescrash

CantHrdlyWait said:


> Amanda- you are so close to miss Leah being here! it's so exciting!!

:)

It's so weird because I know I officially have at most only 20 days until she's here. It's even more weird knowing it will likely be before then. Can't really wrap my mind around it and it's weird to be labor watching like a hawk with everything going on lol. It's like if I think I might be in labor I have to stop everything (no eating, drinking) and go get checked out at L&D. I just don't want to keep shipping Hannah off to my mom's for false alarms but I also have to make sure I don't ignore anything.

Last night OH & I were talking about how weird it's going to be for Hannah. She knows there's a baby named Leah in my belly but I don't think she fully understands it. I mean, sometimes she points to her OWN belly and says "Baby!" So one day we're just going to take her to my mom's to spend time with Gramma, Papa & Sissy for a few days and then the next time she sees me, I won't have my baby bump and there will be a little baby with us at all times. And then I started feeling guilty she won't be the center of attention anymore but I really wanted her to have a sibling close in age so after awhile I know it'll be worth it. It's just very overwhelming right now having everything so imminent lol.


----------



## goldstns

Poor hubby is having a bad day.. hopefully this will cheer him up!
 



Attached Files:







Vday1.jpg
File size: 23.3 KB
Views: 11









Vday2.jpg
File size: 35.4 KB
Views: 10


----------



## wavescrash

Aw Nikki so cute!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

awww Amanda.. i'm sure it's SO overwhelming!! My nephew is 3.5 and I don't think he gets it yet, either. He will point at my belly and say "There's a baby in there?" and then he'll even ask to see "Button" on my phone (that's what we called her up until now) and he loves to look at the sonogram pictures... but i'm pretty sure he's going to be SUPER jealous when there is a new baby getting all the attention from Gigi and Pap (my parents). So i'm anxious to see how this will go! I'm sure your girls will do just fine! I think girls are very loving and nuturing! =]

Oh my Nikki! What a cutie!! I don't see how that couldn't cheer up your DH!


----------



## Disneybaby26

Nikki-how adorable!! That's sure to cheer him up!

Britt- I would think 24 weeks but maybe I'm wrong? Lol either way it is SO crazy how fast the time goes!!

Waves- I'm sure shell be such a cutie when Leah gets here! I feel like she's a good age to want to be like mommies little helper!

Gotta go for some bloodwork this weekend and get to have an ultrasound Monday to make sure everything is okay. She said there's pre-e but also some HELPP syndrome that they wanna make sure nothing is going on. Better safe then sorry!

This headache is still pretty redic though and hubbs just surprised me with a dinner reservation at my favorite restaurant in Rye, NY...about an hour away. I didn't have the heart to tell him I wasn't up for it so here we go! Enjoy your nights girls! Xo


----------



## wavescrash

36 weeks, a few days late.

Then a comparison of 30 weeks, 32 weeks, 34 weeks & 36 weeks. Plus a comparison of last week (left/red shirt) to this week (right/blue shirt.)
 



Attached Files:







36weeks-2.jpg
File size: 32 KB
Views: 4









30-32-34-36.jpg
File size: 16.6 KB
Views: 4









35-36.jpg
File size: 60.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

I would think 24 weeks too! So maybe that's when i'll start to say 6 months!! Still 5.5 months! crazy!

My DH also made secret dinner plans for this evening somewhere fancy ( I have to dress up) and I have a headache. I'm really hoping it dies down so that I can enjoy this evening. He is so excited, so I need to do my best not to complain! I felt fine all day until about an hour ago.. figures.


----------



## jury3

Britt-Poor DW can barely get close to me bc it seems like she is always accidentally hitting or brushing my nips...makes me want to punch her lol
The whole month thing is confusing. Based on 28 weeks and divide by 4, I'm 7 months now. If you go from lmp, I'll be 7 months on the 28th. I just go w the divide by 4 bc it's easier...who knows lol

Kara-glad you got checked out and all seems ok! Hopefully the tests over the weekend are ok too. I just read on one of the twin boards, a girl on hospital bed rest got pre-e overnight and had to deliver...so it does happen!
That's sucks about DH lol So sweet of him, but I know how headaches can be. Hopefully it'll ease up so you can enjoy it. Luckily we are just going down the road to dinner...good ole Olive Garden :)

Waves-She sure has stretched your belly button out!
I'm sure Hannah will be fine. My friend was so worried about their daughter before baby. Sounds very similar to her situation, pointing to her own belly and saying baby, except she was also in a very selfish stage, she wouldn't share anything! Now she loves the baby and sometimes doesn't want to share her! Lol
I still can't wrap my head around the fact that there are actually 2 little people in my belly who will be coming out soon and I will be a parent. It's so hard to picture! I'm more at the stage where I think I'll just be pregnant forever...

Nikki-I'll ask my doc on mon when I go in for my glucose test. I'll be there for 3 hours, surely I can find the time lol
She's adorable! I'm a little sad I don't have babies to dress up in Valentines things right now :)

Have fun tonight ladies :)


----------



## clynn11

Beautiful bump Mirolee!!

I love your dog Kara. Has he been being a good boy? Hope all goes well with the bloodwork. 

Nikki- Alia is so beautiful! Of course that will cheer him up!!!

Waves- you poor thing I don't think she can get any lower!! Lol. Can't believe she's gonna be here so soon! Can't wait to see her pretty face!!

Happy Valentine's Day to everyone and I hope you're all having a fantabulous one. DH is gonna barbeque for me tonight even though he's feeling like crap today. 16 weeks today!! And one week until our gender ultrasound, eeeeek I can't wait!!!
 



Attached Files:







new 005.jpg
File size: 18.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## SmallTownGal

jury3 said:


> STG-When is your scan again? I have maternity jeans and had 2 pairs of maternity pants for work. Other than that all I've been wearing are sweats or yoga type pants. Now that my belly is bigger, I can wear them under my belly and they still fit ok. I just bought a size bigger than I usually wear. Nothing beats comfy sweat pants and yoga pants!

It's on the 21st, next Friday. :) 

I'm sure I could get away with just a size larger than my normal in sweat and yoga type pants, if wearing the pants under my belly, since I can get away with my regular jammie pants under my belly for a short time, but then they are too long and need hemmed or rolled up (if they will stay rolled up). And for over the belly, if I want room to grow, I need the XL, I think. The XL are the right length if I wear them over my belly and up to my chest, and are definitely nice and comfy and roomy, which I want with my tender ovaries.

The ovary swelling is just crazy! I look forward to the day when my belly is this big from the baby rather than the ovaries (the ovaries hurt!).

----

Great bump pic, *Rachel*! :thumbup:

Yay, *Britt*, glad DH agreed to Harper Grace after all! :)

*Waves*, I'm so sorry you are having to go through the engaged breech position pain! :(:hugs::hugs: And thank you for the FX'd that none of the rest of us have to go through that!:hugs: Great bump pics! :thumbup: If you go into labor before your scheduled C-section, will they still do a C-section or try vaginal birth?

Sorry you've been having such hip and thigh pain, *Cassidy*! :( :hugs: Great bump pic, though! :thumbup:

Yay for the maternity/newborn shoot, *Mirolee*! Sounds great! :thumbup:

*Morgan*, your Valentines day plans sound great! :) Glad you don't appear to have pre-E and it's likely just water retention! Sorry you are so swollen, though! :hugs: Can't wait for your 4D scan, how exciting! :) So glad you are feeling so chipper, too!

*Sandy*, sorry you've got an icky sinus infection! :( :hugs: Hope the meds knock it out soon! FX'd the rest of the trip to Florida goes smooth! And have fun in Florida! :)

*Kara*, glad your headache turned out to just be a headache! :hugs: Hope it goes away soon!

*Julie*, have you tried Lansinoh HPA Lanolin for your itchy nipple problem? I had a real bad case of that after coming off my hormone treatments at the start of TTC, and it worked really well for me, if I kept applying it every so often.

Cute outfit, *Mirolee*! :thumbup:

Adorable Valentines baby outfit, *Nikki*! <3 :3 If that doesn't cheer him up, I don't know what would. Who could resist such cuteness!?

Happy Valentines Day everyone! <3

*AFM*: Wow, I have been so tired the last three days, not feeling up to much other than eating and sleeping (and today I've even had trouble eating)! I'm at least feeling more awake, now.

And I think I got a big fresh batch of pregnancy hormones yesterday, as my ovaries became angered again for seemingly no reason (I'd done nothing but lay or sit around, only get up for the bathroom and to eat).

My mom and I have also been foiled the past couple days for going on our maternity clothes shopping outing, even without my feeling so sleepy. My mom's dog got sick Thurs (although the dog is better today, and we figure it was likely a new treat the dog ate), and today we got snowed out. We are planning to try again sometime next week, when the weather warms up again.

Fortunately, I've got the lounge pants from DH, and a large sweat shirt of my own, so I've got something to wear if I need to go out, at least. And my MIL got me a couple pairs of pants (including one sweat pant), and my mom dug me out some casual pants and shirts of hers she thought would work for me. I'd still like to get a pair or two of maternity pants for if I have to dress nicer (and I like the look of jeans, so if I could find some super comfy ones that would be awesome), though.

I'm hoping that conditions will be all right to go out Sat or Sun for a belated Valentines dinner with DH, at some place delicious that we haven't been to for a while. There's no way we can go out tonight, with all this snow! Curse you snow!


----------



## Ingodshand

Hey Girls! 

Just wanted to pop in and say Happy Valentine's Day! We are going out of town until Wed so I probably won't on very much. 

Waves- Lookin good...maybe Leah will be here when I get back!

When I had pre-eclampsia, I had the worst headache and it literally felt like I had a vise on my head that some kept making tighter and tighter. I hope none of you get it!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Have a good trip


----------



## SmallTownGal

Have a good trip, Sarah! :flower:


----------



## wavescrash

jury3 said:


> Waves-She sure has stretched your belly button out!
> I'm sure Hannah will be fine. My friend was so worried about their daughter before baby. Sounds very similar to her situation, pointing to her own belly and saying baby, except she was also in a very selfish stage, she wouldn't share anything! Now she loves the baby and sometimes doesn't want to share her! Lol
> I still can't wrap my head around the fact that there are actually 2 little people in my belly who will be coming out soon and I will be a parent. It's so hard to picture! I'm more at the stage where I think I'll just be pregnant forever...

Thanks. Everyone says she'll adjust, help out, etc... and I'm sure she will in time but until I see it happen, it's just hard to believe lol. Yeah... I have an end in sight (even if I have to last until my c-section date) and I still feel like I'll be pregnant forever. 3 weeks away is forever away.



clynn11 said:


> Waves- you poor thing I don't think she can get any lower!! Lol. Can't believe she's gonna be here so soon! Can't wait to see her pretty face!!

LOL I say that ALL the time and then later that day/the next day, she's lower and proves me wrong. Aw thanks <3 Me either.



SmallTownGal said:


> *Waves*, I'm so sorry you are having to go through the engaged breech position pain! :(:hugs::hugs: And thank you for the FX'd that none of the rest of us have to go through that!:hugs: Great bump pics! :thumbup: If you go into labor before your scheduled C-section, will they still do a C-section or try vaginal birth?

Thanks dear <3 If I go into labor, they'll do a c-section then & there. When I was at L&D last night, they said since I was already as dilated as I was, if I'd had 2 contractions in a 20 minute period, they'd have done a c-section last night. So I just have to be pretty aware of what's going on with my body and get to L&D to be checked out if I suspect I'm in labor before my scheduled c-section date. Pretty sure my hospital doesn't allow breech deliveries :/



Ingodshand said:


> Waves- Lookin good...maybe Leah will be here when I get back!

Thanks :) Haha maybe, that would be nice! Have a safe/fun trip.


----------



## goldstns

Thank you baby girl for a wonderful V-day gift. Fed at 9pm. She went to bed. Mommy got to have an alcoholic drink (first time in 10 months...im sure u all know the feeling). Then (the best part) she didn't wake until 5am to feed again!!! So not only did I get a drink, I got to sleep 6.5 hr straight!!!


----------



## wavescrash

I don't want to say anything for certain but I THINK Leah may have flipped head down yesterday. I had strong, forceful and painful movements after grocery shopping so I laid down & napped for an hour or so. Ever since, everything feels totally different. The stronger movements are near or just above my belly button as opposed to between or behind my pelvis. What I'm used to feeling as her head above my belly button feels similar but not quite as round (which makes me think it's her butt.) It's driving me crazy that I can't figure it out though.


----------



## clynn11

That's awesome Nikki!!! Yaay!!

Waves, I really really hope she has flipped for you!!! FX!


----------



## Kiamaria83

Sorry a lot of you are suffering with headaches and pains. It will be worth it in the end when the babas are here.

Great job on the sleeping nikki. 

Amanda. I really hope she's turned for you. Will you still have a c section if she has ? 

Hope everyone had a nice day yesterday. I fell asleep about 8. How boring!! I still have no preggo symptoms other than tiredness ,the odd pinch on my right side and being hungry constantly! Cant wait for my scan on 25 th.


----------



## wavescrash

If she's no longer breech I would imagine I don't need a csection anymore. Had no complications with my two previous vaginal deliveries but haven't discussed it with my ob because we were both confident she wouldn't turn lol.


----------



## Kiamaria83

Well she's definitely on her way very soon.


----------



## MrsAmk

That is great waves!! You should be able to kind of cup the lower part of your uterus/stomach and feel the head, it is the hardest thing you will feel. This guy flipped for us this week too! I am only 25 weeks but can feel the hard head down way low :)


----------



## jury3

STG-I have not tried the lanolin yet, just lotion and this organic balm stuff I have. It may have something to do with the rash I keep getting that I think might be from our laundry detergent. I've read you should start using lanolin instead of lotion and such if you plan on bfing starting about a month before dd, so I might start now...
I hope you get to go maternity clothes shopping soon! I bought a new pair of yoga pants the other day and I love them! So comfy...

Sarah-I hope you are doing something fun on your trip! 

Nikki-Yay for a sleeping baby! Hopefully she keeps that up since it's time for you to go back to work!

Waves-I hope she flipped! That would be great so you don't have to worry about a c-section!


----------



## wavescrash

Thanks ladies. I wish I could tell but I feel more "squishy belly" than any part of Leah. I feel either her butt or head where I normally feel her head but movements have been few & far between and hard to decipher. For a few hours I was very confident she flipped head down or at least anything other than breech. But then I felt the usual strong movements down above my pubic bone. Then higher up with lighter, tickling movements down low. And then not much movement since lol.


Why is it that I can give advice on a particular situation but when I find myself in that same situation, I feel like I have no idea what to think or do? LOL. L&D told me I had a bulging bag of waters the other day. No idea what that could lead to so maybe it's all in my head. OH and I DTD about 6-7 hours ago and naturally I felt a lot more "wet" for awhile afterward. I had some spotting a few hours afterward but nothing to get me excited lol. I lost some plug and lots of his "stuff" over the course of the day. But the last couple of hours I've felt very... constantly wet down there. Similar to how I remember it feeling when I had a slow leak the day I was admitted to deliver my last baby. Just felt constantly wet. Not dripping or anything, no gushes other than peeing when I sneeze lol. I've had a pantyliner on all day, recently changed it and the whole thing is damp right now. It's not yellow so I don't think it's urine. It smells sweet so another reason I don't think it's urine but I don't know if it smells sweet because it's semen, amniotic fluid or just the smell of my pantyliner. I just feel constantly moist/wet down there and don't know what to think/do. Because I had a slow leak that led to my admittance last pregnancy, I give the advice ALL THE TIME about laying down for 30 minutes and seeing if you feel a trickle/gush when you stand up but I just don't know what to think right now lol. I'm going to lay down in a few minutes once we put my 2 year old to bed and see but I feel like I'm probably just reading TOO much into it. But at the same time, I've had several people tell me that sex kickstarted things for people with "bulging bags." But then I would imagine it would be a more obvious trickle/gush/etc. I don't know... just "venting" I guess.


----------



## HWPG

Amanda, sorry you're struggling with all this ambiguity. I, obviously, cannot give you any advice.
Afm, I'm fairly certain I've doubled in size overnight. I feel huge. And embarrassed, like if I was thinner or taller or had thighs that didnt touch before I got preggers, I wouldn't be a giant now. It's the worst after I eat because I swear my uterus comes out from my ribs - it's solid from my ribs down to my pubes until the food digests a little while, then the top of my belly gets a tiny bit soft again. Sigh. This better be a ten pound baby I'm growing.... Or I have to deliver early. Like April.


----------



## jury3

Mirolee-lol my belly used to get so hard, pretty much every night. Just remember, you are pregnant, not fat! Own that shit!

Waves-they told us in our multiples class to wear a pad and if it was filled/all wet to call. I don't remember how long, assuming after it's been on an hour maybe? I'm sorry you have to deal with all this guesswork!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Sweet sounds like it could be your waters. Have you rang L&D?


----------



## wavescrash

Not yet. What I was feeling, of course, subsided for several hours. I felt it again recently but may just be coincidence so I'm going to wait and see.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

I really hope she turned for you Amanda! Any way to find out for sure? 

Baby Harper was kicking up a storm last night! Ten straight minutes of hard little kicks (or maybe it's just movement) but Hubby got to feel a lot of it. She's getting stronger in there =]


----------



## TTCaWee1

Any update Amanda? They should make a pad that turns color when it's amniotic fluid. That way people will know for sure before going to l&d

Britt that's so exciting what you are feeling her move so much. My belly looks like dancers under a sheet....all you can see is limbs moving around. It's kind of creepy. 

I've been nesting all day. Folding and sorting....I'm going to make a return trip today to take exchange some of the things we got. I just went through all of her clothes and she has so many onesies. A lot of dresses and creepers too but lots of onesies. I think I'll have to hit up target for some leggings in every color. 
I'm pretty sure I have carpal tunnel in my good wrist. It is horrible. I've woken up every night this week with a numb hand and unable to make a fist. When I try it feels like something is pulling all my flexor tendons and the pain goes all the way up my forearm. It gets better as the morning goes on but if I do anything with my hand it starts to go numb again. I hope it goes away quickly after I have her. I think I'll go get a splint today to wear at night. Nikki didn't you have this too??

Oh and for those who have had babies...how many burp cloths, swaddlers, pjs, towels do I need? I feel like I have so much of some stuff and not enough of others


----------



## goldstns

Rachel- yes I had it too. The splint I got from target did the trick. It was like magic! However I hate to tell you, but folding/sorting all of alias clothing made mine worse. I also have gotten it back since she's been born. But I wore the splint again and it has been fine. As for things you'll need... It depends how much you do wash... I do it every Sunday... I would say 4 towels, a million burp cloths! (never too many!), swaddled id say 4 (but Alia didn't like being swaddled, so we don't use them much...also since its been a cold winter we wrapped her in a baby fleece blanket), pjs- I change her out of pjs ever morning to her day outfit- she sometimes spits up on them- id say 3/4. 

I recommend 2 (at least) sheet savers. We put her head on it at night so she spits up on it and not her sheets....thats for babies sleeping in their crib.


----------



## goldstns

Oh and for swaddled we liked the Velcro ones, because we didn't want to mess with it at night...and I sucked at swaddling.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Amanda any update?


----------



## clynn11

Rachel that is a GREAT idea! You should patent that!!!! Lol.

Amanda- Go get checked out girl! Screw L&D if they're 'irritated' with you for coming in multiple times. Better to ease your mind and know for sure. Keeping everything crossed.


----------



## wavescrash

thanks ladies. went to l&d today - waters not leaking thankfully. did a quick scan and she's still breech. still only 3.5cm dilated. my ob thinks leah feels small and says i look small so she's sending me for a growth scan tomorrow.

leah's been giving me the most painful movements today :/ this pregnancy can be over at any time now.


----------



## asmcsm

Omfg, I just found that my uncles wife, the one that I mentioned a long time ago that took hella pills and smoked and did very possible thing she could that would be bad for her pregnancy and lost the baby at 26 weeks is pregnant with a baby girl and is due THE SAME FUCKING WEEK as me! I am beyond pissed off right now. This is her 8th pregnancy, she gave up her first 5 kids, their son(which we're pretty sure isn't even my uncles) is autistic and doesn't get the things he needs and she lost the 7th one... It's disgusting to me that she's capable of getting pregnant and then there's so many people here that can't get pregnant. Grrrrrrr!!!!:growlmad:


----------



## asmcsm

Oh and forgot ... she's in jail right now... Nice right ?


----------



## clynn11

So ridiculous Ash. Some people. Ugh

Amanda- I hope the growth scan goes well <3


----------



## Cowgirl07

Ashlee that's awful and made me tear up. Seriously ridiculous. 
Amanda sorry she isn't turning.


----------



## asmcsm

Thanks ladies, I'm just so unbelievably frustrated and disgusted. Something's seriously wrong with the world of someone like her is having ANOtHER baby when so many good, deserving people on here struggle so much. I really think that if she wasn't in jail right now I'd be punching her in the face


----------



## Disneybaby26

Amanda- I hope all is well!! Did you end up going back to L&D? Little Leah is really messing with you!!

Rachel- I think they have something like that in L&D, they definitely should just market it and sell it in stores! Who's going to fake that they're water broke if they test it at home? Lol! I hope the brace helps your wrist!!

Cassidy- sooooo close to your scan!! :) I think you asked about the doggie-he's doing better but we've been paying a lot of attention to him and doing a good job or making sure he's exercised! I also have been "hiding" rawhides around the house when we are gone so he can hunt them down and chew on those!

31 weeks!! I was totally in nest mode today too! Cleaned the house from top to bottom, despite my leg feeling like it needs to be amputated! Buttt, everything is so sparkly so totally worth it! Also new today-my nipples are hard, but not like cold hard-hard kinda like play doh :) reallllllly strange feeling!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17.5 KB
Views: 11


----------



## clynn11

Holy crap- 31 weeks Kara!!! Woot woot! In the home stretch! Glad the doggie is behaving better :)


----------



## Disneybaby26

Holy crap Ashlee- that is totally disgusting!! Shame on her, some people really have no clue at all!!

I forgot to share one of my Valetines Day gifts (well really Makaylas)! DH made it from scratch in his shop, so thoughtful!! :) excuse his goofy face-DH is serious roughly 1% of the time...lol
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 15 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Disneybaby26

Cassidy- did I miss that you and Kevin decided on names?!? I freakin love them both!!!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Love the bump and sign.


----------



## TTCaWee1

Looking good Kara! Love the shelf!! Glad doggie is doing better 

Amanda I'm glad your water didn't break but it sucks she's still breech and you are in limbo. I'll prob be in l&d if we ever dtd before I have this baby since it's been like 4 months lmao. I'm sure there's lots saved up lol. I tried to get some on valentines day but DH isn't budging. He feels like its incest lol

Ash - what a turd. It pisses me off that people like that exist. I thought that it wouldn't make me as mad once I got pregnant but Everytime I have an undeserving ungrateful patient that I have to tell is pregnant, I still get just as pissed as I did before. 

Katrina - did you ever get your lab results?

Nikki - thanks for the tips. I really hope this doesn't come back after birth bc it's in my good wrist. My crappy one I've had 5 surgeries on actually isn't bothering me. 

I just got home from target, babies r us, and Wally World. Had $200 to spend so I got a better monitor than the one I got and lots of bottles (had $5 in coupons and target was giving a $10 gift card if you buy 3). Also got some other necessities that I haven't gotten yet. I love buying stuff lol. I still need to get her bedding set but I'm going to wait until after my next shower just in case someone buys it for us


----------



## Cowgirl07

Yes I did thyroid is normal I will pick up the numbers on Wednesday when I go in for 21 day bloods.


----------



## HWPG

hey ladies!
ash, you cant win! but LUX is still the most specialist baby in your family!
i posted some updated pictures in my journal - i dont want to over post, but i can put some here also if people want. 16 weeks!
OH is out of town and i've been very busy adn very lazy at the same time. i did a prenatal yoga class yesterday, where i almost started crying. i felt so special/honored/humbled/blessed to be part of that group - granted, they had no idea, and i have no idae about any of their stories, but i seriously never thought i'd be attending a "prenatal" class, so it got me a little misty-eyed. we were predicted a bunch of snow (didnt happen. meteorologists have the best job, seriously) so i did some exchanges, got some groceries, etc. Then took a nap. Then scrapbooked yesterday and today. I went to old navy and exchanged some pants, but also picked up a shirt, sweater, fleece pair of pants, and some maternity leggings - all for $11! go clearance plus "some % off the whole store". i've also been watching "orange is the new black" and the olympics. we have tomorrow off from work (holiday) but i still have to go in for a couple hours, and then i'll go visit my sister/her family and bring Vday presents with me, and DQ blizzards :) OH returns wednesday, yay! and a drs appt at 2p on tuesday, where she'll probably tell me to go on a diet ;)


----------



## TTCaWee1

So since this evening I have been nauseated so I took a zofran. Felt better for the last 4 hours or so but now I am having strong nausea and I've been having what feel like braxton hicks about 4 min apart for about 20 min. The only thing that is different is that I am having back pain with them and my lower belly hurts. Any one have any idea if they are real contractions? I am laying in my recliner not doing anything and they are coming regularly....trying not to freak out. Baby is moving quite a bit so I know she's ok


----------



## jury3

If you have more than 4 in an hour, call...bc of that and the back pain, I would call. Are you having any other pain (period cramp feeling). Try walking around and drinking water. A change in activity is supposed to ease if it's bh.


----------



## goldstns

Rachel-wish I could be more helpful but I don't really go through early labor because they pumped me full of petocin. I only knew cuz water broke. Good luck


----------



## TTCaWee1

Thanks ladies. I ended up just going to bed bc I figured if they got really bad then it would wake me up. I'm still laying in bed but I feel better. I guess they were just braxton hicks. I'll be the one that my baby falls out in the middle of the night bc I hate calling my OB lol


----------



## TTCaWee1

Katrina - you should see if you can go today since today is 7 dpo then it'll be more accurate.


----------



## Cowgirl07

I will try but since the weather has turned to crap I don't want to make an appointment then have to cancel it. On the plus side I finally have sore boobs so I might be a bit off from my temps.


----------



## jury3

At the doc for my 3 hour glucose...about 2.5 hours left. That drink is so freaking sweet!


----------



## wavescrash

TTCaWee1 said:


> Thanks ladies. I ended up just going to bed bc I figured if they got really bad then it would wake me up. I'm still laying in bed but I feel better. I guess they were just braxton hicks. I'll be the one that my baby falls out in the middle of the night bc I hate calling my OB lol

LOL. And then there's me... who lives at L&D lately. But that being said, I say you should always call just to be safe. Your OB may just tell you to lay down, drink water and monitor things but at least you'll have some direction or mental relief, you know?


----------



## wavescrash

I had an internal yesterday so obviously there will be bleeding or spotting today and possibly tomorrow. Had some on and off since, some that looked like bloody plug as well. No big deal. Got up to pee around 5am and had a ton of bright red mucus. Like filled my panty liner. Kept wiping and it kept coming for several wipes. Went back to bed and got up for the morning (put on a new panty liner after the bloody mucus incident) and my liner was covered in some blood but also looked wet. Wiped up some more bloody mucus and put on a new liner. Felt like I had to pee again 15 min later and my new liner was again covered in bright red bloody mucus.

That was roughly 2 hours ago. After that there had been virtually nothing, not even spotting until now when I just went pee again and there was a little bloody mucus when I wiped but seemed like an okay amount. Last time I had a similar incident, my OB said it was my mucus plug and to only worry if I had contractions or baby's movement decreased. This is more (bloody mucus) than that last time but no contractions, baby's moving okay... it's just so annoying especially because there's really been no change to my cervix.

I want to bash my head against the wall in frustration lol. For now I'm just going to keep an eye on it because I know it could all just be from yesterday but there's so much and it's been mostly bright red but every time I get worried and trek to L&D, I'm wrong.


----------



## brunettebimbo

I would still go L&D. Sure there shouldn't be that much?
This is why I am glad the UK don't do internals!


----------



## goldstns

So a joke with me and dh is that when ever I miss my pups or know we r going out of town and I know I'll miss them...ill ask dh if they can sleep in our bed. Dh always says no, but you can sleep on the ground with them (they are both 100 lbs, so no room in bed for them). Anyways, I always still ask...in case he changed his mind. Well Alia is going to daycare tomorrow, so I asked dh if she can sleep with us tonight. Dh said no, but you can sleep in her crib with her tonight. I couldn't stop laughing thinking about sleeping in the crib. However I totally get her not sleeping w us, we are in big fear of rolling on her (dh is a big mover in his sleep). Just thought it was funny!


----------



## TTCaWee1

I can't imagine how frustrating that is Amanda. I say now that I hate calling but wait till this baby comes....I'll be neurotic and calling for everything she does lol. I have no clue about mucus plugs so I have no advice lol. Sorry :hugs:


----------



## wavescrash

I've had nothing since so I'm going to hold off on calling and see if I get any more.

Had my growth scan today. She said my fluid levels look good, baby's still breech and her face is completely toward my back. We couldn't even get a glimpse of the side of her face because she's just completely backward lol. She was practicing breathing, had some hair and I got to see some little chubby fat rolls. She's estimated to weigh 5lbs 7oz right now and the measurements are about 12 days behind my gestation. However the tech said the info she gathered gets transferred to another computer system and the measurements and such will change slightly but she couldn't remember if that will lead to the baby measuring any further or less behind but I should find out at my regular weekly appointment on Wednesday.


----------



## jury3

Nikki-Lol I keep joking with DW that we need a king size bed bc we can't fit 2 babies and 2 dogs in bed with us. Our dogs (15 lbs each) sleep with us now. She doesn't think it's so funny bc she is afraid of squishing the babies. 

Waves-12 days behind doesn't seem so bad...5 lbs is a pretty good weight if she does come this early.

Had my 3 hour glucose test today. Mainly is was boring. The drink was fruit punch and so freaking sweet! I should find out results tomorrow. 
These babies are getting so big it's hard to eat very much at all. I woke up the last 2 nights coughing bc I must have had some stuff come up (sorry, gross) and try to go into the wrong hole. Nothing like waking up to the taste of vomit in the back of your throat and feeling like you might choke. I'm going to have to start sleeping upright...


----------



## TTCaWee1

That's funny Nikki. I think there's a YouTube video of a guy who climbs in the crib to get the baby asleep and then he can't get out


----------



## TTCaWee1

Oh did I mention that I got put on work restriction? Yeah. Damper in my plans. I am restricted to 8 hour shifts but there's no way in hell I am working 5 days a week so I'm going to do 8 hours on the floor then The last 4 hours do office stuff and work on projects...fun stuff.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Fun fun. Clinic is closed today so no blood test freaking snow storm.


----------



## TTCaWee1

implantation dip maybe Katrina?


----------



## Cowgirl07

I'm pretending I don't see it. :haha: I must try to not get my hopes up. I made it almost all day with no one noticing.


----------



## TTCaWee1

ahh sorry but its very noticable. I hope its something but I will not encourage testing early.


----------



## Cowgirl07

It's okay, I know it was super low this morning. I didn't believe it and tempted again and it only went up .02


----------



## MrsAmk

Sorry if this has been discussed already...

Those of you who took the gestational diabetes test, did you eat before or fast? If you ate, what did you eat, how long before the glucose drink, and did you pass? I am just curious, it's amazing how different instructions are for different people. Some say fast, some say eat normally, some say only eat protein. Oh and I didn't do this test last pregnancy, hence my curiosity.


----------



## TTCaWee1

I had to fast for 12 hours before my test. I was allowed water only before. I had to drink my glucola 45 min before my appt, they tested me at 1 hour after I finished drinking. My drink was pretty big. Oh and they told me no sweets, juice, fruit or peanut butter the day before, but I ate them anyways up until 3pm the day before.


----------



## jury3

For the 1 hour I had to fast for 2 hours. I drank the drink within 5 min then had blood drawn an hour from the time I finished. 
Since I did not pass that, I had to do the 3 hour. I had to fast for 8 hours. They drew blood before, then I had 5 min to drink the drink. I had blood drawn each hour after that for 3 hours.
I wasn't instructed about what to eat before the fasting period either time.


----------



## goldstns

1hr test I ate normal until the drink, then didn't eat between drink and blood draw (1hr). My 3 hr test I fasted 8hr before...so basically had dinner then went in and tested first thing on the morning.


----------



## wavescrash

My OB's nurse called earlier to see if I'd gotten my scan done today because she wasn't seeing it in the system. Since I had her on the phone I asked about the bloody mucus and whatnot and she said it sounds normal and since baby has been moving okay, I don't need to be worried.

In my March due date club, we've had like 10 babies born already. One girl is 35 weeks today with her first and went into labor on her own and is having her baby. A lot of the babies have needed NICU stays so I know it's best Leah keeps cooking. Each day longer is better for her. TOTALLY know that but at the same time, I'm so jealous of all these girls going into labor on their own and having their babies... some at the same gestation or earlier than me. I wish their babes had been able to cook longer for their sakes but I still wish it were my time already lol.

At most I have 17 days left to wait and in the grand scheme of things, that's not bad at all... especially since I've been pregnant since June but still. I'm so close yet feel so far away and have all this stuff that keeps happening that everyone says sounds promising but it's really nothing at all lol. And I was hoping being my 3rd, things would progress slightly faster than before. Oh well. It's better for Leah to be inside right now but I'm just jealous and impatient.


----------



## MrsAmk

TTCaWee1 said:


> I had to fast for 12 hours before my test. I was allowed water only before. I had to drink my glucola 45 min before my appt, they tested me at 1 hour after I finished drinking. My drink was pretty big. Oh and they told me no sweets, juice, fruit or peanut butter the day before, but I ate them anyways up until 3pm the day before.

Weird...why no peanut butter even the day before?


----------



## TTCaWee1

No clue. I'm pretty sure it's packed with protein not sugar but I'm not sure


----------



## asmcsm

I have my apt for glucose test next week. I was told to eat at 8:30(menu choices are: eggs, potatoes, toast, tortilla, butter, salt, pepper, water. No milk or sugar) then drink glucola at 9:30 within 10 mins then test at 10:30


----------



## asmcsm

My uncles wife was induced this morning after going 9 days over...she was born 5:37pm, was 19in and weighed 9lbs! So far the heaviest baby in the family. I so hope that Lux takes after mommy and weighs around 7lbs 5oz lol
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## goldstns

Ugh...couldn't sleep last night! Just stared at Alia threw the monitor. I'm going to cry for sure. Nursing her now...then getting ready for work. Only got 5.5 hr of sleep...i hear people can make it threw the day on that. ...well see if I can. Crying already.


----------



## brunettebimbo

You will. I returned to work at 9 months and Tristans was up every 1-2 hours through the night until 17 months :)


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Aww Nikki! I'm sure it's really hard and emotional. I can't even imagine! I hope you have a good day!!!


----------



## Cowgirl07

She adorable ashlee
Hugs Nikki


----------



## Lotalaughs16

Nikki stay strong mama! You both will do great, she's going to make SO many friends and you get to look forward to cuddling with her after work!


----------



## goldstns

Thx ladies. I miss her! And my work sucks about my pumping situation!!


----------



## wavescrash

Photographer posted this little maternity session sneak peek on FB this morning. Quality sucks because it's just a FB-sized/compressed preview but we'll get either a USB or CD in the mail in the next week and a half with the rest of the images in high-res.

We were standing on a frozen lake in a local national park in this picture lol.
 



Attached Files:







1656145_755284261149518_1725247226_n.jpg
File size: 31 KB
Views: 10


----------



## morganwhite7

^Awwww Waves I love it!!! :)


----------



## wavescrash

Thanks! I can't wait to see the rest. She had some great shots and got some wonderful-looking candids of Hannah & Autumn playing in the snow.

Nikki - Good luck on your first day back to work. I was fortunate enough to take a very extended leave after Hannah was born and only went back to work SUPER DUPER part-time, evenings, 4-hour shifts at first so by that time, I was desperate to go to work and get a break every few nights lol.


----------



## jury3

Oh Nikki :( I can't even imagine! DW and I were just talking about how soon people have to go back to work after having a baby here and how it's really not much time at all! Thinking of you today :hugs:

Cute picture Waves! I wish we would have done some outside ones for ours but she was doing it for free, so we didn't want to ask lol 

Not much going on with me today. Waiting to hear about my glucose results. They did call and tell me they officially scheduled our c-section for April 23rd at 10am. That freaked DW out lol She says it makes it too real lol


----------



## morganwhite7

^Mine is scheduled for the 23rd, too!! Well whatever I prefer, RCS or induction.. April 23rd at 9 a.m. ! How cool would that be...... let the countdown begin!! :) :happydance:


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Nikki - I'm fearful of my work pumping situation as well. From what i'm reading they have to provide you with a place to pump that's private and not a bathroom if the company has over 50 employees. I obviously know the building I work in, and I just don't see where I would go. I want to BF but there are already so many obstacles. =[


----------



## TTCaWee1

Ooooo I wonder if they'll schedule mine when I go Thursday. He said it'll be April 8, 9, or 10 unless he takes me earlier


----------



## jury3

April 8, 9 or 10?! That's so soon! I can't believe we are all getting so close...I just hope I can make it at least close to my scheduled c-section. That will be cool if we both make it to that date and have our babies the same day Morgan!

Britt-Do not let that stop you from bfing. Talk to them and see what they come up with and go from there. Your child's food/health is more important than anything. I have no idea where I will pump either. I'm actually not even sure where I will be working next year, but thinking about the schools I've worked in previously I don't know how I would find the time to break for pumping or where I would pump at. I will make it work though! lol

Doc called, I passed my 3 hour glucose test! Yay! They said I had one draw that was elevated but the rest were fine. Two or more elevated would mean I didn't pass. They said just to watch my sugar and carb intake to be safe.


----------



## Kiamaria83

Hey girls. Sorry I haven't been on much. I just feel sooooo tired after work and after Elliott is in bed I end up falling asleep. 
Wow girls , you are so close to having your babies. I have to wait until October :-(. 
I cant believe how harsh th US is with maternity. Why dont the government do something ?. I'm planning to take a year off . I hope your first day back was ok nikki. Sometimes the thought of it is worse. Are you back full time ?

Lovely pic amanda .


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Julie - You are right! My mom sent me an article about working a breastfeeding and it says you should pump every 2-3 hours. I'm not sure my boss is going to love me stepping away every 2 hours for 20 minutes at a time. Luckily, I come in at 9 and go to lunch at 12 and drive the 4 minutes to my house, so maybe i'd only need to pump once in the afternoon and be able to feed when I get home. Ack. No idea. Maybe I should start researching.

I'm 22 weeks and haven't read a single book. Haven't looked up a single thing. I'm not sure what it is.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Love the pictures!


----------



## goldstns

Thx ladies! Still miss her. Everything is fine with both of us luckily, just can't wait to see here in 2 hrs!! I am trying to pump every 2.5 hr. So far IV got 15 oz and I have 1 more session left.


----------



## jury3

So, I am watching One Born Every Minute...I'm watching it through youtube since I can't watch it from the website since I'm not in the UK. Season 2, Episode 1...I want to kill this woman. I've never seen someone act so ridiculous in labor! lol I know I can't say much bc I haven't been there but seriously...She is screaming and kicking like a small child. I considered going into the profession at one point, but if I had someone like that I think I might slap them lol


----------



## brunettebimbo

I screamed the place down during labour. I went drug free. Having a back to back baby and thirty odd hours labour was hell!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

I've never seen OBEM but I know a lot of people watch it. I need to look it up!


----------



## wavescrash

UGH... I feel like that's all I have to say anymore lol.

37 weeks tomorrow thank goodness. Been having the occasional contraction since sometime in the middle of the night, a lot of braxton-hicks and some general cramping. Nothing to make me worry or call my OB or anything like that. It's just annoying. However, I've been pretty constantly crampy the last hour or two and twice I've gone to pee and lost a little bit of bloody plug, so at least the cramping is doing something and NOT just being an annoyance.

I have an appointment at 1pm tomorrow so I'm hoping they'll do an internal and see if it's also caused any changes.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

you are so close Amanda! I am so excited for you and know you are ready for this to be over!


----------



## wavescrash

CantHrdlyWait said:


> you are so close Amanda! I am so excited for you and know you are ready for this to be over!

Aw thanks :)

Haha I really hate to complain so much because I asked for this but I also didn't realize how hard a 3rd pregnancy would be on my body let alone with a breech babe lol.

Lost some more stringy bloody plug and still feel slightly crampy. On the plus side, I have at most 16 (well almost only 15) more days to go.


----------



## TTCaWee1

I feel ya Amanda. Ugh...that's how I feel. I really got lucky that my first 30 or so weeks were a breeze. Now I am really stuggling. I want to cry bc I'm so uncomfortable. My feet and legs are swollen, my hand is numb, my clothes don't fit, my face looks fat, basically I'm ready for it to be over. I really don't want to go out on leave yet but it's rough being at work even with reduced shifts. Today my patient started seizing while I was trying to get an IV, then was so combative it took 6 of us to restrain him so I could put in an IV to medicate him. Normally that situation is totally doable but I had a rough time :( I just feel so dependent and I'm a very independent person.


----------



## HWPG

hey ladies!
i would like to go back to bed. i realize i'm only 16 weeks, but since my bf is out of town, i had to shovel our driveway this morning. then i realized i locked myself out of the house, so i had to tromp around back and open our bulkhead (covered in snow/ice) and get the key. LOTS of straining and exertion. sigh. took a long shower. got DD on the way to work - delicious, but now i'm cracked out on their coffee and a donut! 
yesterday i had a drs appt and got to hear baby K's heartbeat. i'm also regularly feeling movement, albeit very subtle. and usually when i've squished it for too long from sitting forward. 
cant wait for this day to already be over; OH will be home tonight! and REALLY cant wait for winter to be over. and the snow gone. and the sun out. 
happy avocado week and happy HUMP DAY!


----------



## goldstns

Morning....i miss my munchkin! I have my 6'week postpartum apt today. Hopefully she OK's sex and working out. I'd like to run again and dh is ready for sex. since my doc is near alia's daycare I might stop in for some kisses! We r starting to get our labor bills in...thank god our insurance rocks!!!! Bills are totaling over $20k...and we get it all FREE!!! 

I totally remember the stage u all are at. Its painful...but totally worth it! You can do it ladies. However I agree that stage sucked. And u realize how much it sucked even more once you baby is here and you r out of that pain.


----------



## wavescrash

So my OB sent me for a growth scan on Monday. I have my weekly appt later today at 1pm where I figured I'd get the results. Well this morning I get a call from the office saying I have a 10am appt for a higher level scan/Doppler with no explanation as to why. My appt was 30 min ago yet I'm still waiting to get called back and STILL have no idea why I needed an immediate, better scan. Hopefully it means my c-section date will get moved up or something.


----------



## morganwhite7

^FX'd for all good news Waves!

I can't wait for our 4D on Friday... And Cass' gender reveal!! :happydance:

What a fun week... time is surely FLYING. Can't wait to see little miss Leah! :flower:


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Mirolee- I so feel you on winter!! I am so sick of it. I can't wait to just feel nice warm air on my skin and not have to bundle up! We haven't seen the grass here in MD in weeks!! =[

Nikki- I hope you doc gives the okay for everythign! I'm sure my DH will be dying after 6 weks of no sex! LOL

Amanda- Strange! Keep us updated!! 

afm- gained about 1.4 this week. That brings my total weight gain to 8ish lbs. I hope for 22 weeks this is okay. I have no idea what is good and what is bad. I've been okay so far, but 10 lbs or more will start to freak me out a little! LOL. I know you are supposed to gain weight and all that, but it doesn't mean it makes it a lot easier to see the numbers on the scale go up! If I gain (more like when..) another 10 lbs, it'll put me at my heaviest weight ever. Luckily when baby is born, i'll lose a big chunk of it.


----------



## brunettebimbo

20k Nikki!?!? What for?


----------



## asmcsm

Britt I'm at 8lbs now too but if I hadn't had such bad morning sickness I'm sure I'd be a few more. I think you're fine. 

Amanda, yeesh you can't catch a break with little Leah, at least now you're full term so if she comes you know everything will be okay. 

Holy crap Nikki! 22k is so much!

AFM, my cousin finds out her baby's gender today...hoping so hard that it's another boy...she knows that I'm hoping it's a boy too. Apparently either my sister or mom told her that I'd be pissed if she was having a girl so she said "great, watch me have a girl and be the one to piss Ashlee off again" Hey, it was her own fault she decided to use the boy name I had picked the first time when she knew full well I'd be pissed off


----------



## morganwhite7

My hospital bill was 112k... for a c-section and not much extra.. fully covered of course, but it was scary to see that number. 

BB you'd be surprised.. I also got a bill for an ultrasound a few months back (they accidentally billed it to us instead of straight to the insurance) so I was like WHAT in the WORLD??? It was $980 just for OBGYN ultrasound analysis... outrageous.

Jaxon's was 150k! :shock:


----------



## asmcsm

morganwhite7 said:


> My hospital bill was 112k... for a c-section and not much extra.. fully covered of course, but it was scary to see that number.
> 
> BB you'd be surprised.. I also got a bill for an ultrasound a few months back (they accidentally billed it to us instead of straight to the insurance) so I was like WHAT in the WORLD??? It was $980 just for OBGYN ultrasound analysis... outrageous.
> 
> Jaxon's was 150k! :shock:

Holy crap! That's an expensive ultrasound Morgan! My most expensive one was only $360!


----------



## brunettebimbo

That is ridiculous! I am so thankful for the NHS.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

112k??? OMG. I'm so thankful I have insurance.


----------



## morganwhite7

Oh wow Ash! You don't have to pay for them though right??

That bill mix-up happened when I was going to the ER for the bleeding though, so they may have done something extra in the hospital vs. doc office. 

I hope she's not having a girl for your sake... sounds like a bit of a drama queen!!


----------



## HWPG

i had u/s's before getting pregnant - to diagnose PCOS and stuff - these are NOT covered by insurance, it was about $500. sucks. apparently, preventative check your uterus: not covered. baby in there: covered. stupid insurance.
ashlee, seriously hoping it's a boy. i've been in those shoes before! boy boy boy....
i have gained about 10-12lbs, given the day. sometimes i feel ashamed of it, other times i'm like, "meh, i'm growing a person". i also feel like it's going to my belly, that i'm not just getting fat. then i get on here and you all make me seem so huge! lol, oh well, we all grow differently, right? i shoveled this morning, did kettlebell class at lunch, and will go spinning after work. so even if the scale is going up, at least i'm staying active. and baby is rocking and rolling, lovin' that!


----------



## morganwhite7

^Mirolee- SO true about our bodies growing at different paces, we're all different! 

Also, try not to worry..... I have gained 35 lbs, which is horrendous, but I keep trying to remind myself it will be okay as long as I'm staying active and eating alright. Hoping it was so much since I was a bit underweight before.. but it still eats at me knowing how huge of a number it is, and that technically I shouldn't gain another pound the whole pregnancy. You are doing great compared to me lol.


----------



## asmcsm

Mirolee definitely don't worry about it! We all gain differently. I'm positive I'd have gained more by now if I hadn't been sick for so long. And my cousin definitely is a drama queen. She's now about 3 days ahead of Cassidy and still not told anyone other than family about her pregnancy. And she's not showing at all....so it will be like "surprise! I'm pregnant and it's a ..." Can't wait... :growlmad:

Morgan, that ultrasound wasn't covered by my insurance because it was an elective NT scan. So it got billed to me.


----------



## Disneybaby26

TTCaWee1 said:


> I feel ya Amanda. Ugh...that's how I feel. I really got lucky that my first 30 or so weeks were a breeze. Now I am really stuggling. I want to cry bc I'm so uncomfortable. My feet and legs are swollen, my hand is numb, my clothes don't fit, my face looks fat, basically I'm ready for it to be over. I really don't want to go out on leave yet but it's rough being at work even with reduced shifts. Today my patient started seizing while I was trying to get an IV, then was so combative it took 6 of us to restrain him so I could put in an IV to medicate him. Normally that situation is totally doable but I had a rough time :( I just feel so dependent and I'm a very independent person.

^this.exactly....well, minus the whole wrestling a patient thing! Lol but all of a sudden this is like freakin hard work! Mostly the getting up and down out of bed. 60 more days seems like nothing, but then sounds like a looooong time if I think about it!

Waves-hope everything it ok!

Julie- OBEM is on my list to watch. Was it worth it?

Ashlee- totally pulling for a boy for you, fingers crossed!!

Cass- scan is Friday right?! Eeeek!!

Morgan- did they ever follow up with you on the poly? How are you feeling?

AFM- we had an ultrasound Monday. Doc said Makayla is measuring a little small at 3lb5oz so we have a follow up scan at 36 weeks. Everything I can find online says that's right on for 31 weeks but who knows...an extra scan is fine by me! :)


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Agreed. We all do gain at different speeds. I was also sick for a good bit and i'm convinced if I wasn't, i'd have gained more. But Miroleee, at least you are still working out! I got all excited and joined the gym in Janurary. I bet i've only been 5 times. I just can't get there because I make excuse after excuse. It's so funny. I don't want to gain excess weight, but i can't drag myself to the gym. I need motivation!!!


----------



## morganwhite7

Kara- I'm sure things will be fine at the scan! When I was thinking about it earlier, there's really no way to know exactly how much babe weighs at this point (they told me Marley was almost 5 lbs).. it's just an estimate based on the measurements. I'm sure both of our girlies are just fine. I've got an appt next week, and every 2 weeks from now 
on :D, to have an ultrasound and get the fluid levels measured again. We'll also get my blood work results, which I'm sure were fine bc they said they'd call Monday if there were any concerns. 

Also 4D Friday and OMG I'm so excited to see what her little face looks like!!! :happydance:


----------



## HWPG

i have a friend who is just about five feet tall, ~110lbs (prepregnancy). her husband is over 6 feet, probably like 190. 10 days before her son was born, they told her the baby was measuring at 7.5 lbs. he was born at 9lbs 10oz. there is just no way he could put on 2 lbs in 10 days, so yes, the weight thing is just a guesstimate based on your measurements. and most baby's are considered "ok" if they are over 6lbs - it's more for temperature and sugar control. you have a few more weeks to let her fatten up - i'm sure everything is great!


----------



## goldstns

Mirolee- go get em girl....u r a work out queen!!

bb- just all bills for delivery, no idea the breakout since I don't pay any part I don't care what they r billing for. 

my apt went well...can start running and having sex. We decided no birth control, just maybe condoms.... At least for now while bf-Ing and since we had such issues we feel like we have a small chance of number 2 without some effort. Doc said all looks good down there.


----------



## morganwhite7

^Speaking of "down there"... Would you mind telling me what it's like after giving birth? I've read that your lady parts can feel different, and some ladies say they continue to "sniss" sneeze/pee lol after vaginal births... can you ease my mind? It can't be that bad right?

Or anyone who has had kids already.. I am just a bit nervous since it will never be the same.

Also anyone have issues with epidural-related back probs??


----------



## RobertRedford

Yay for all clear from doc, Nikki!

Morgan, I wonder the same thing. Any insight from the ladies who have had vaginal births? I worry that I'll never be the same, when ever I do have kids :(


----------



## morganwhite7

^Hi Amanda.. miss you! :)

Waves- Everything ok?? Haven't heard about the scan yet.. hope all is well and you're just busy on this BEAUTIFUL 
40 (but feels like 80) day!!


----------



## Kiamaria83

Hey girls. 
Morgan don't worry. My lady garden is just the same as before and I had a full episiotomy. I do sniss a little but if I bothered to do pelvic floor then that would probably sort it. 

Argh I think I've already gained weight. I am terrible for eating rubbish and at 5"2 I need to be careful. I dont want to resemble a weeble! 
Well done on the exercise mirolee.
Nikki glad all is ok
Anyone heard from amanda?


----------



## morganwhite7

^LOL thank you Colette!!! :)


----------



## HWPG

omg. it's snowing. again. i cant handle it. i literally feel like i might cry over the snow. i even gave it the middle finger this morning. i gave *snow* the middle finger, that is how irrational i've become. f.m.l. OH better not get delayed getting home tonight.... then the tears really will flow!


----------



## Kiamaria83

Oh and I also had a part epidural. All was fine during and afterwards. The hardest part was trying to sit still during a contraction. There is a drug called remyfentinol (spelling?) That is meant to be a good alternative and it goes into your hand. Im planning on a waterbirth this time but saying that the pain might get too much and ill probably cave and have an epidural.


----------



## morganwhite7

Mirolee- You have to watch this LOL.. it was on our news the other night when more snow started to fall.. so cute and hilarious.

https://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/02/07/snow-shoveler-make-it-warm-jesus_n_4745914.html


----------



## Kiamaria83

Mirolee you are so funny! You do make me chuckle.


----------



## HWPG

yep, that 4 year old is pretty much me.
hehe, YOU girls make ME chuckle - and keep me sane.
it's 4pm here; i have a spinning class from 5-6p, but i'm thinking of bailing due to weather and just getting home safely. (i also need to clean a bit before OH gets home - you girls do that? like, OH is gone a couple days, then you realize "tonights the night he comes home" and you look around like, "damn, who was living here? a howler monkey?" and then do three days of dishes and pick up all the socks you threw off around the living room? hehe) well, i do.


----------



## RobertRedford

Mirolee, LOL! Come visit CA. Its mid 50's today, no snow! I would def give the snow the middle finger if I was in your shoes! I do the same thing, i also change the sheets and pretend to at least have done some chores and laundry while my OH was away. 

Hi Morgan! I've been lurking just not chatting much. hope you're well. xo


----------



## brunettebimbo

Girls who have had previous losses then fallen pregnant did you chart?
The reason I ask is because both my BFP/Loss Charts looks pretty similar. This month I feel completely out. My boobs are usually sore straight after O but nothing this month. My chart looks nothing like my BFP charts. I was hoping someone could give me a little hope! AF due Monday.


----------



## Disneybaby26

Nikki- be veryyyyy careful unless you want another LO! Two girls in my yoga class both had infertility issues-got Preggo after 3+ years, thought they'd have to really plan for # 2 and ended up Preggo again before they were 3 months post partum. It CAN happen!! Lol

Collette- I LOL'd at weeble. So funny!

My girlfriend had got stitched up too tight from her year and now her and DH have a hard time having comfortable sex. He's a big guy (I'm assuming with big guy parts) and she's very small lol


----------



## Disneybaby26

BB- I would invest too much in "chart pattern". They're really just for confirming O. After that they're no good until after you've missed your period and your temp stays high. Try not to stress too much! Fxd so hard for you!!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Mirolee we should go to California and leave the snow behind. We reach 44 today it felt hot.


----------



## MrsAmk

I had a vaginal birth, and my lady parts are not the same as they used to be! I didnt need any stitches or have an episiotomy or anything, but my labia did split in half! I barely remember what my old hooha looked like. That and now when I pee, it veers to the left LOL! As far as how it feels, no different whatsoever and no pain with sex. Hubby says it feels like it did before I had my baby, so that's a plus.


----------



## MrsAmk

Thinking of you Waves...


----------



## wavescrash

morganwhite7 said:


> ^Speaking of "down there"... Would you mind telling me what it's like after giving birth? I've read that your lady parts can feel different, and some ladies say they continue to "sniss" sneeze/pee lol after vaginal births... can you ease my mind? It can't be that bad right?
> 
> Or anyone who has had kids already.. I am just a bit nervous since it will never be the same.
> 
> Also anyone have issues with epidural-related back probs??

I've never had an incontinence issues (when not pregnant) even after 2 kids. No snissing or anything like that. Everything looks and feels pretty normal for me down there. OH said it doesn't even feel like I've had kids before. They cut me with my first delivery and let me tear naturally with my second, stitches both times.

As far as epidural-related back issues, I've noticed this pregnancy some pain down low near my epidural site from Hannah but nothing super painful or debilitating.


----------



## wavescrash

Thanks for the comments ladies :) Sorry for the lack of an update - after my scan I had my regular OB appt and then took a nap before going shopping. 

So the ultrasound I had this morning was a biophysical profile. They got all the baby's measurements and monitored the blood flow through the cord/organs/placenta and monitored baby's breathing. She's estimated to weigh 5lbs 3oz (and measuring 15 days behind) which is only in the 7th percentile. Below the 10th percentile, they start talking about IUGR (intrauterine growth restriction) however since Leah looks otherwise normal and healthy, they just expect her to be a healthy yet small baby. 

Normally they'd recommend a repeat scan like this one in 3 weeks to see how she grows in that span but since my c-section is booked in 15 days, they're just going to have me come in for biophysical profile ultrasounds twice a week until I deliver.

After the ultrasound, I had my regular weekly OB appointment, gained a pound since last week (35 lbs total), BP & Leah's heart rate were normal, still only 3cm dilated which is REALLY annoying given the cramping and contractions I've been having. Unless anything changes, I go back next Friday & then that's it until my c-section date on March 6th.

While we were out shopping, a friend I went to high school with who was due 5 days before me, posted on FB that she had her baby on Monday, weighing 6lbs 6oz so that really annoyed me. Especially after finding out there's no change to my cervix. Oh well...


----------



## jury3

brunettebimbo said:


> I screamed the place down during labour. I went drug free. Having a back to back baby and thirty odd hours labour was hell!

Lol I'm pretty sure this lady had an epidural at some point and was still screaming and kicking. She's definitely the loudest, most ridiculous I think I've ever seen. 

Rachel-I totally understand. I am pretty independent and I hate having to ask DW and my brother to do things for me. I like it when DW is home to give me a boost off the couch lol

Nikki-Holy cow having a baby is expensive! I'm glad you got the all clear! Be careful without that birth control!

Britt-Seriously you are fine with the weight gain. I'm 29 weeks with twins and am only at 9lbs gained...both babies are looking great, measuring ahead. As long as you are getting the nutrients, that's all that matters.

Mirolee-You didn't have ms and you work out like a crazy person, I'm sure you are fine on the weight gain! lol Most of us who didn't gain much were really sick and/or had a few lbs we could stand to lose as well. 
I am so tired of snow as well! We've had 50 degree weather the last 2 days, so luckily it's almost all melted. I'm so tired of cold, snow, ice, clouds, mud....I am more than ready for some good spring weather. I want sunshine! I want to take my dogs on a little walk or at least sit outside for a little while and not freeze!
I totally do the same thing! Pretty much everyday, especially now that I'm on maternity leave. I don't have much energy or feel like doing much, but I feel bad that DW has been working all day. So usually when it's about time for her to get home I get up and start doing things to make myself feel better about it lol

Morgan-Seriously, you were so tiny when you got preggo, you couldn't have avoided gaining some weight! You are growing a healthy little girl in there :)


----------



## TTCaWee1

Glad she looked good despite being petite. It's prob a good thing that she is still baking since she's tiny. 

AFM - miserable. I'm afraid they are going to make me go on bed rest tomorrow. I am beyond swollen. I barely made it 8 hours at work today. I could only get my wedding band on this morning and that was a struggle. My legs have such bad pitting edema that I took my socks off hours ago and the indent is still there. This really sucks bc I like to do things myself. I can't have people waiting on me. Oh and I thought I was leaking amniotic fluid earlier so I went up to l&d and got strips to check my undies. Luckily it wasn't but I'm pretty sure it's a sign that I need to slow down. The peds transport team went through with a 32 week baby today and they were like this is what's inside of you!!! That moment was awesome.


----------



## jury3

Waves-Glad she's looking good, even though she's measuring a tad small. 5 lbs isn't bad at all...with twins, my goal is to get them to at least 5 or 6 lbs. You're close, hang in there! 

Kara-I agree with the other girls, those scans aren't always the most accurate at measuring their weight. It's just an estimate. I'm sure she's fine :)
I have watched season 2 episodes 1-5 of OBEM now. I like to watch other people's stories and births, so I really like it. It's a little slow sometimes, but still good. I always really liked A Baby Story and all those shows, so it's right up my alley :)


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Julie- I used to watch A baby story all the time!!

Rachel - I hope you don't have to do bed rest!!


----------



## clynn11

Can't believe you're all getting C-section dates scheduled and those babies are all gonna be here so soon!!! Craaaaziness.

Mirolee- So glad OH is finally gonna be back! Loving your bump pics in your journal. Can't believe we're already 16+ weeks along! So insane!!!

Morgan- How exciting for a 4D on Friday!! We're getting 3D done so we should get some good pics of Baby Byrd. I'm sooooo excited I can't stand it. STG also has her first scan on Friday!! It's a BIG day!!! :) :) :)

Britt- Don't worry about that weight gain, that's not bad AT ALL. I think my best friend had gained 20+ lbs by this point and it took her maybe 2 months to get back to pre-pregnancy weight. So don't stress on it ;)

Ashlee- sooo is it a girl or boy??

Kara- yay for an extra scan!!! Lol. You'll have to post some update pics ;) 

Nikki- yay for running and sex!! Lol

Colette- Don't worry about gaining weight love! You have a baby growing strong in there! All is well, don't stress yourself over pettiness of a few lbs <3

Waves- I'm sure all is fine with Leah and she's just gonna be a little thing. How big were Hannah and Autumn??

Julie- I love OBEM and A Baby Story too! Lol I cry on almost every episode though lmao. Understandable you being so tired, you've got TWO growing in there! I'm tired with one at 16 weeks lmao. I admire your strength!!

Rachel- :hugs: I'm sorry you're feeling like such crap and have bad swelling :( :( Ellie is sure enjoying making things rough on you, but she'll be so worth it in the end!! <3 <3

AFM, been going ALL DAY LONG and am just so ready to be home (3 hours more at work, ugh). We have ALL of the carpet, tack strips, etc out and started laying the laminate today. So happy to see progress!! Lol. And I took a feral kitty in to be neutered, cleaned my kitchen and did a shit ton of dishes- feel like it was a productive day. I must repeat, I CANNOT WAIT until Friday!!!! 2 days!! Holy shit!! Less than 48 hours!! Ahhh. I get to see my baby again, actually looking like a baby this time! I get to know whether Kieran or Zuri is growing in there! I'm so excited. I feel like this appointment is going to make things a lot more real for both me and my husband, seeing our little babe squirming around in there. I'll be sharing A LOT of pictures so you all better be ready ;) lmao.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Awwww Cassidy! I am so excited for you. I know how excited I was leading up to my scan!!


----------



## asmcsm

Cassidy, I still don't know yet. She was supposed to text my sister after her apt which was at 12:30 but at around 2 my sister still hadn't heard from her. Still keeping my fingers crossed its a boy. Ah! Seriously can't wait for you to find out. You should record Kevin's face when he see him/her. I wish that I had recorded chad. He was glued to the screen because the last time he had seen her she was just a little dot on the screen and he was in awe to see a little baby kicking around in there :). You better text me ASAP because I'll be on my way to Reno lol


----------



## clynn11

I'll text you as soon as we find out Ash! I hope all went okay with her scan, and hope it's a boy ;) lol


----------



## wavescrash

clynn11 said:


> Waves- I'm sure all is fine with Leah and she's just gonna be a little thing. How big were Hannah and Autumn??

Thanks dear :) Autumn was 10 days early and was 7lbs 9oz. Hannah was 13 days early and 6lbs 5oz.


----------



## goldstns

Can't wait til Friday for u Cassidy!! 

thx ladies...we will probably use condoms. My body just hates BC.

I am not totally sure how my bits have changed. Doc today did an exam and said all looks like it did before birth....dh said hell b the one to determine that...so I'll keep u posted. Sex might wait til weekend cuz I'm beat.


----------



## goldstns

Oh also, IV been pumping during the day and I think its causing an increase in production, which isn't bad but my boobs kill like every 2 hrs. I'm worried I'm going to make myself over produce. From 7am-4pm I made 25 oz.


----------



## goldstns

Oh...morgan...vag didn't hurt me much during birth. It felt more like trying to push out a massive poop when constipated. But after it hurt for 48 hr to pee. Epi didn't hurt at all, but the fear and anticipation sucked! I'd do an epi again for sure. What hurt are the contractions.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Disneybaby26 said:


> BB- I would invest too much in "chart pattern". They're really just for confirming O. After that they're no good until after you've missed your period and your temp stays high. Try not to stress too much! Fxd so hard for you!!

Thank you.
Keeping mine crossed too. 
I usually have sore boobs from 1DPO. I only had one sore boob if I prodded it. Today I've woken up and they are sore so hoping its a good sign.


----------



## frsttimemama

Just checking in! Hope you're all well. I havr about 20the pages to catch up on. I'll probably do that in the car tomorrow. Did I miss any BFP'S? I love vacay, but I also can't wait to be home. :)


----------



## asmcsm

Happy V Day to me today!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Happy V Day Ash!!!! I am getting close. While I wouldn't want Miss Harper born any time early, It does make me feel better being past 24 weeks.


----------



## TTCaWee1

Hi ladies! 

Bb your chart looks good!!!

Happy v day Ashlee! 

I'm at the OB, just had my ultrasound - Ellie looks good, has fluid in her belly and bladder and my AFI went down to 19 from 28 so that one doc can suck it. Still waiting to see my dr. Having regular BH...it can't be comfortable for her in there. I have a long list of complaints for my OB lol. I haven't complained to him for the first 30 weeks so now it's time.


----------



## asmcsm

Thanks ladies!

Glad to hear that your AFI levels are lower Rachel!

Update on my cousin, apparently they couldn't tell sex at her appointment yesterday which leads me to believe it may be a girl :? damn...


----------



## HWPG

happy Vday ash!
i'm loving feeling all these little tickles and squirms.... sometimes maybe i "squish" it on purpose to get movement. but i googled, i'm not hurting it. and then i give it space again. but it's really neat....!


----------



## goldstns

Ash happy vday.

rachel- glad fluids r better.

finding time to pump today has been hard. Boobs kill! Pumping now though! Praying it doesn't hurt my supply.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Happy v day ash!


----------



## morganwhite7

Happy Vday Ash! Best milestone ever!! 

Mirolee- LOL @ "i googled, i'm not hurting it. and then i give it space again.." Hahaha I used to do the same, I'd be hunching over at my desk and realized that was what made her move most. I'm so happy for you finally getting to feel flutters!!! :)


----------



## Cowgirl07

I thought I would update over here. I ovulated, 8.2 progesterone at 9 Dpo.


----------



## jury3

Nikki-I bet it is hard to find time at work to pump. You sound like you're doing a great job though! Hopefully your supply will stay up :)

Rachel-lol How did the doc take all the complaining?

Ashlee-Happy V Day!


----------



## Disneybaby26

Happy V-day Ash!! An awesome milestone!!

Has anyone talked to Sonia at all? I miss her!

Yay for O Katrina! Hopefully your bfp will be here before you know it! Hugs!!


----------



## TTCaWee1

Lol Julie he just kept telling me there's a prize in the end and it'll be over soon and that I've done really good for the first 30 weeks...then I asked if having too many braxton hicks was a bad thing bc I was having one at that moment. So he hung his head, sighed and said - you just said the magic word...so he made sure I wasn't dilated and sent me on my way. I seriously have hb at least every 10 min. Sometimes more frequent. Oh and next visit I get my butthole swabbed. Yay.


----------



## clynn11

Um. What is this butthole swabbing you speak of??


----------



## wavescrash

LOL Cassidy.

The butthole swab is for Group B Strep. They swab the vag and butthole. It's awkward but painless lol.


----------



## TTCaWee1

^^what she said lol. I confirmed he will not be entering the butthole...just the rim lol. 
Waves do they have you bend over or do it in stirrups? I'm not looking forward to it. 

Cassidy what time is your appt?


----------



## wavescrash

TTCaWee1 said:


> ^^what she said lol. I confirmed he will not be entering the butthole...just the rim lol.
> Waves do they have you bend over or do it in stirrups? I'm not looking forward to it.
> 
> Cassidy what time is your appt?

Yeah it's definitely just the rim but such a weird feeling.

I've always been in stirrups when having it done. It's a very, very quick "procedure" though.


----------



## clynn11

Oh what great fun. I had no clue that for the strep B they swab your booty :/ Lmao! 

My appointment is at 2.30 tomorrow. I'm so excited I can't stand it! 19 hours and counting!! Lol.


----------



## wavescrash

That's like 5:30 here. I have to wait forever... ew lol.

Yeah, I've had the Group B strep test done 3 times now but I totally forgot it was a butthole swab and was taken by surprise when they did it this last time. Oh well.


----------



## wavescrash

I just sent out a mass email to family members discussing a plan of action for the c-section date regarding times, visitors, etc. It's very surreal to me that we're at that stage already.

I'm on super-labor watch lately so that I can get to L&D at the earliest sign of labor, to try and avoid an emergency c-section but at the same time I feel like it'll never happen. And even if it doesn't, I know I have a set date and time to be delivering but again... it still feels so far away or like it's not actually going to happen. It's nearly midnight here so I basically only have 13 days MAXIMUM to wait.

13 days ago was February 7th. I had an OB appointment and was sent for a last-minute presentation scan to verify she was still breech. I feel like I JUST had that scan and time flew by since then. These next 2 weeks are going to drag by but at the same time, I know it'll be here before I even realize it.

Surreal. So surreal.


----------



## clynn11

It's seriously blowing MY mind that Leah is gonna be here so soon. I can't imagine how you feel!!! Lol. Pregnancy goes by so fast it seems. Drags by but flies by all in one!!! Day by day it seems slow but when you look at the big picture it's crazy! I can't believe in just 3 weeks i'm going to be half way done already, wtf!?


----------



## wavescrash

Yeah it's really weird how it works like that... this pregnancy has dragged by but at the same time, I don't even remember my halfway point. I mean I do but it feels like it was ages ago. I got my official BFP on the 4th of July. It was summer and we were watching fireworks. Now it's snowing every single day which makes it feel like ages ago that I found out lol.

I can't believe she's almost here either. I'm so anxious to see how Hannah is with a new baby lol.


----------



## clynn11

17 weeks here in a few hours!!! Loving my bump. Can't wait to find out who's making my belly grow! <3
 



Attached Files:







Clipboard.jpg
File size: 42.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## goldstns

Thx Julie. How r u doing?

speaking of flying by...cant believe Alia is almost 7 weeks. She's been playing the tongue game really well. We stick our tongue out and she copies. Its cute. She's getting better at Tommy time and finding monmys hair to pull. She now about 11 lbs and 23 inches. We r getting better at knowing what she wants. So lots of progress!

Cassidy...cant wait!!!!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

So excited for you cassidy!!!!


----------



## morganwhite7

"I confirmed he will not be entering the butthole...just the rim lol."

LOL you ppl are cracking me up!!! Not looking forward to my booty swab either  

Today is such a big day CASS!!! Also STG's first scan, and my 4D! Can't wait to see if she's having twins. Or to see my lil babe's face! Yeahhh Fridayyy (& I get to leave work early)!!! :cloud9:

P.s. Holy crap I have a pineapple, Cass is almost HALF WAY, and Leah is about to BE HERE.. time is really flying.. insanity I tell you!!


----------



## frsttimemama

Happy V-day Ash! :)

Rachel, glad your numbers got better! 

Mirolee, so glad you are able to feel things. I used to poke my belly to get him to move. Hubby was always telling me to stop. Lol.

Cassidy, so exciting! You are adorable, by the way. 

Morgan, yay for early Friday's and scans! :)

Nikki, so glad you guys are all doing well. Pumping sounds difficult
it :/

Waves, cannot believe you are already going to be meeting Leah so soon! So exciting! 

STG, so excited for your scan!!

Katrina, yay for O!! Fx for your BFP to be right around the corner!

Sorry if I have missed anything! We are driving home from sunny and beautiful Florida now.. its qas warm and wonderful the whole time. I got a little sun burn. It's cloudy and humid and rainy this morning, making it easier to leave. Hubby got my cold so he sounds awful. :( I am 9 weeks today! I had a moment last night of being terrified and crying. I am SO afraid of going into labor before my c-section. I don't want my water to break. At all. That's how my son died. I can't do that again. Only 30 more weeks to worry about it.


----------



## morganwhite7

^Sandy I was talking to my doctor about my waters breaking, it scares me too. I said do I need to stay on all fours and try not to stand straight up just in case of cord prolapse, so she won't lose oxygen? He laughed at me saying I was a worrier. Well YEAH when you lose a child, that does it for you. Grr. But anyways, ik he had velamentous cord insertion & vasa previa, but not too sure on what those are. Is that a cord abnormality or was that CAUSED by the waters breaking with the cord in the wrong place.. are those related at all to cord prolapse? Jw, it's okay if you don't want to discuss it.. I just have these worries and the stupid doc brushes them off as "1 in a million" risks...... well I WAS that 1 in a million, and I'm scared.


----------



## wavescrash

Um please say it has nothing to do with cord prolapse because with a breech babe and the possibility of going into labor on my own, prolapse is something I'm absolutely terrified of lol.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Cute Cassidy.


----------



## SmallTownGal

Just got back from the u/s and we have a bean with a heart beat!!! :happydance::happydance::cloud9::yellow: Thank you God! Doc says everything looks great (hb is 110 - 120) and he gave us and updated due date of 10/14/2014.

RIP little beaner that didn't make it :angel: but yay for the one that hung on! :baby: A singleton pregnancy is safer for both me and baby, so I'm not fussed (and DH is relieved, and I'm a bit relieved too, since twins would have been quite the challenge.)

I also found out that I can stop taking my shots entirely, now, by the looks of my ovaries :happydance: (but I'm having a progesterone blood draw done just to be sure and will hear back this afternoon). My poor bruised and pin cushion looking bum will be relieved! I just ordered a refill of my progesterone last night, though :dohh: but oh well, insurance pays for it and it's only $10, so no big deal.

Later today, DH and I are celebrating with a dinner out at a nice delicious looking place we haven't been to before (it will either be a new Indian place or a new Irish place, we haven't decided yet).

Attached to this message are two pics of the little fetus (it's between the plus marks).

On 3/10/14 we have a 2nd u/s scheduled, and the doc said we will see limbs and limb wiggling! After that we will be released to my regular OBGYN.

(Been a while since I've been able to get on and post, since I've been battling labrynthitis this week (esp. in one ear). It's almost totally gone, now, though, yay!)


---

Great bump pic, *Cassidy*! Love the dress! <3 Can't wait for your scan, today!

Can't wait for your 4D scan, today, *Morgan*!
 



Attached Files:







1st_us_6wks4days_cropped1.jpg
File size: 37.6 KB
Views: 8









1st_us_6wks4days_cropped2.jpg
File size: 36.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## frsttimemama

Velamentous cord insertion has nothing to do with prolapse, so no worries there. What it is from what i understand is an abnormal attachment of the cord to the placenta.. so where they typically attach at the center, mine was towards the outter edge. The cord also doesnt have the vessels protected properly with the Wharton's jelly and my amniotic membrane was around it all in such a way that when my water broke, it ripped the umbilical cord clear off the placenta and the placenta ripped away from the uterus. My baby then bled out from where the cord was ripped off, causing him to bleed to death before they could get him out of there. I had to have general anesthesia because I hadn't had an epidural yet because it didn't hurt much yet. The odds of it happening are 1%. I had 21 ultrasounds. If they had looked for it, they could have detected it. They just didn't check for it. It is rare. My doc had seen it once as a resident, and never again in her 10 years of practice. They do check now, thanks to our loss. Something good did come of it --happening awareness. Now others won't have to go through it. It just absolutely terrifies me. They will check for it. I will have a scheduled c-section, which is what they would have done last time if they knew. I'm not any more at risk. There are no risk factors or indications. I had a perfect pregnancy otherwise. I'm just scared to death of going into labor on my own and my water breaking. I don't mind talking about it. We don't blame anyone. It was nobody's fault. Just one of those things that happens.

STG, so happy for you! Love your perfect little bean! :)


----------



## wavescrash

We finally got access to the online gallery of our maternity pictures this morning :) She sent out the disc today as well but I downloaded a ton from the gallery. I have near 70 pictures which I've uploaded to my FB so you can see them all there. But to save you guys from a million posts from me, I'll just upload some of my favorites and try not to go overboard.
 



Attached Files:







Amanda Tyler Maternity-Edited-0009.jpg
File size: 38.3 KB
Views: 10









Amanda Tyler Maternity-Edited-0047.jpg
File size: 27.7 KB
Views: 8









Amanda Tyler Maternity-Edited-0057.jpg
File size: 29.7 KB
Views: 8









Amanda Tyler Maternity-Edited-0071.jpg
File size: 26 KB
Views: 6









Amanda Tyler Maternity-Edited-0083.jpg
File size: 50.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## frsttimemama

Those are so cute! I love them!


----------



## wavescrash

And a few more.
 



Attached Files:







Amanda Tyler Maternity-Edited-0091.jpg
File size: 50.3 KB
Views: 5









Amanda Tyler Maternity-Edited-0095.jpg
File size: 21.3 KB
Views: 4









Amanda Tyler Maternity-Edited-0107.jpg
File size: 40.9 KB
Views: 4









Amanda Tyler Maternity-Edited-0109.jpg
File size: 30 KB
Views: 3









Amanda Tyler Maternity-Edited-0124.jpg
File size: 10.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## wavescrash

frsttimemama said:


> Those are so cute! I love them!

Thank you :) And thanks for the info!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Love them, which you may have noticed on fb :haha:


----------



## frsttimemama

You're welcome. And you're welcome for the info. I don't have a lot because there doesn't seem to be lots of it out there. I'm sure you are very nervous given your situation.


----------



## wavescrash

Cowgirl07 said:


> Love them, which you may have noticed on fb :haha:

Hahah I did but that's okay. I love them as well :)



frsttimemama said:


> You're welcome. And you're welcome for the info. I don't have a lot because there doesn't seem to be lots of it out there. I'm sure you are very nervous given your situation.

I've just had a few people comment about needing to fear a cord prolapse. I don't expect my water to break or anything but you never know what can happen.


----------



## TTCaWee1

Congrats STG!!

Very cute Amanda! 

I need to print some of my pics to frame. I got some new frames for Ellie's room today.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Amanda the pics are wonderful!!! Love the one with you guys in the door frame that's a silohuette! Beautiful!!


----------



## frsttimemama

So true Amanda, but if doc didn't think it was anything for you to worry about, I'd try not to stress about it if you can help it. Sometimes people can be.. overly helpful? I know I will worry til it's over, so who am I to talk? ;)

Rachel, are you putting them in her room or just in your house?


----------



## TTCaWee1

I'm going to put a few in her room and prob one in our room.


----------



## jury3

I also did not realize they swabbed the b-hole for that either, but it makes sense I guess. Glad I had the heads up! lol

Cassidy-Can NOT wait to find out! And you look adorable in that dress :)

Nikki-I'm doing ok, thanks for asking! It's just getting really difficult to move. I have so many things I want to do around the house but dread doing them bc I'm tired and I know I'll be waddling all around lol 
I can't believe Alia is so big already...I'm so excited for these babies to get here, but dread how quickly they will grow up!

STG-Yay! So glad you have one healthy little bean in there :) 

Kara-I was wondering the same thing...SONIA! Where are you!?!?!

Waves-13 days is so exciting...I have 37 days until the avg twin birth and 60 days until our scheduled c-section. I cannot believe I'm getting so close. I'll be freaking out when I get to 13 days though lol

I really need to shower and go get some groceries, but I dread all of it. All I want to do is lay on the couch these days lol I got a gift card to khols for my bday and want to go get maybe a robe and some pjs, but it just sounds like so much work. I keep trying to tell myself I need to do it now before it just keeps getting worse and then I won't have anything done before the babies get here, but I just don't listen lol Somehow I've gotten in this horrible habit of going to bed at midnight or later, so then I sleep until 10 or 11...The days are just disappearing...


----------



## frsttimemama

Rachel, that sounds cute!

Julie, that stinks that you are so exhausted. Online shopping instead at leeast for Kohl's?


----------



## Kiamaria83

Aww sandy that has made me cry. You have been through so much. You are such a brave and strong lady. 
Lovely pics amanda. 
I would take the bum hole swab anyday to avoid strep. My little lad was so ill when he was born from it. I dont know why the uk dont test for it.
What times cass appt ? I'm dying to know but its 10 pm and I cant keep my eyes open much longer.


----------



## frsttimemama

I'm sorry that made you cry. It wasn't my intention at all, only to share my experience and explain my fears. It's okay now. Mostly. I still cry on occasion, not gonna lie. I probably always will. Can you request a test since you had it before?

I'm also excited to hear Cassidy's news!


----------



## clynn11

Im sitting in the waiting room now ladies!!! Feel like im gonna burst from the water!!!


----------



## RobertRedford

clynn11 said:


> Im sitting in the waiting room now ladies!!! Feel like im gonna burst from the water!!!

I'm sooooo excited to hear what you're having!!! Ahhhh can't wait!


----------



## jury3

frsttimemama said:


> Julie, that stinks that you are so exhausted. Online shopping instead at leeast for Kohl's?

I don't trust online shopping for my clothes, I need to try things on lol Plus there is one 5 mins from me, I'm just lazy lol


----------



## RobertRedford

jury3 said:


> frsttimemama said:
> 
> 
> Julie, that stinks that you are so exhausted. Online shopping instead at leeast for Kohl's?
> 
> I don't trust online shopping for my clothes, I need to try things on lol Plus there is one 5 mins from me, I'm just lazy lolClick to expand...

I LOVE KOHLS. 

sorry, just had to get it out there. freakin love kohls. i could send hours in there.


----------



## TTCaWee1

It's 6:21 here Cassidy!!!! I've been stalking for nearly an hour......


----------



## RobertRedford

TTCaWee1 said:


> It's 6:21 here Cassidy!!!! I've been stalking for nearly an hour......

Yes, We're anxiously waiting! I vote girl!


----------



## TTCaWee1

And where is Morgan?


----------



## TTCaWee1

I'm going girl also.


----------



## RobertRedford

I don't remember what time Morgan's scan was, and I can't remember what time zone she is in (fail.) but we should be hearing soon! I hope they're safe and well.


----------



## frsttimemama

I say girl, too. 

I think Morgan is in the Eastern time zone, like me, so it's 7 pm.

We stopped for the night in Tennessee. We ordered pizza, will get some sleep, and finish the last 8ish hours tomorrow. Hubby is sick (I think he has bronchitis. :( )I and I'm too pregnant to stay up driving til 3 am. I can't wait to get home to my dog!


----------



## asmcsm

I was checking to see if she's posted pics yet but I guess not lol. I texted her about it so I know what it is but I'm not saying anything until she posts :) sorry ladies.


----------



## RobertRedford

asmcsm said:


> I was checking to see if she's posted pics yet but I guess not lol. I texted her about it so I know what it is but I'm not staying anything until she posts :) sorry ladies.

duuuuddeee. not fair!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Noooooo I need to sleep! It's 12.15am here!


----------



## Disneybaby26

Sooooo not fair!!! LOL!!! I'm getting in the shower and I want some news by the times I'm out!! Haha!!

Morgan is eastern time zone! 7:15 here!


----------



## asmcsm

Lol! To be fair I told her she had to text me as soon as possible several times because I'm on my way to Reno right now and service is touch and go lol and then texted her around 3:30 and said I was dying to know lol.


----------



## RobertRedford

im refreshing obsessively. I need to know!


----------



## brunettebimbo

I'm going girl since someone just posted pink uggs on her Facebook page!


----------



## frsttimemama

I just ate 2 small slices of pizza and I think I might die. I feel awful! Ugh. My belly just wants grilled chicken and veggies. I'm sick of fast food. That's the worst part of vacation I think. I'm gonna have to go on a diet when I get home! Lol


----------



## RobertRedford

LOL, BB I think someone might have just spilled the beans :/


----------



## brunettebimbo

Facebook group!!


----------



## RobertRedford

Aaahh! So exciting!


----------



## frsttimemama

Not in the FB group!!! ... lol


----------



## goldstns

Cassidy!!!!


----------



## Cowgirl07

I so excited for you Cassidy!!


----------



## Disneybaby26

Can someone who enjoys it please tell me how to have pregnant sex?!? Lol! I think I figured out last night that I'm not a fan bc we can't kiss! Me on top, me on bottom, from behind, from the side...we can't kiss! It just doesn't feel passionate to me without some tongue!! Any tips/advice?? Lol I don't think DH loves it either. Sounds bad but I can't wait to have a couple glasses of wine and some dirty passionate sexy time with my man!!


----------



## frsttimemama

I didn't love it as much when my belly got gigantic either. It was tough!


----------



## wavescrash

Congrats Cassidy <3


----------



## HWPG

I LOVE this pregnancy sex but I'm not too big yet so we're still able to accomplish missionary. Let me know if you figure something out because I do not want to lose this!


----------



## wavescrash

A really good, local photographer is looking for 3 or 4 newborn girls in the next couple of weeks to be models (I believe for some backdrops or props) and in return you get a free photoshoot and free digital copies of the files. I commented saying I was having Leah on the 6th at the latest and would be discharged likely on the 9th, so if that wasn't too late to count me in. She asked me to email her and I just did. If it all works out, I'll get some super cute, free pictures of Leah as a newborn. I'm ridiculously excited at this possibility lol.

Also, another person in my due date club had her water break today. She's due in two weeks. I'm getting so impatient and anxious and jealous of all these March mommy's having February babies. Especially because I think Leah's on a mission to seriously hurt me these last couple of days lol.


----------



## clynn11

Sorry ladies!!! The appointment was like 45 minutes of all ultrasound, mainly 4D, which was AMAZING! I got 30+ pictures!!!! But it was an hour drive home and I was driving so I couldn't update!!! Lol. She checked three times, and we most definitely have ourselves a baby girl!!! Zuri Lynn <3 <3 I'm so in love already. She was measuring 17+1, so right on for me being 17 weeks today. Heartrate was 151 bpm. I'm just so stinking happy right now.


----------



## Ingodshand

Hi girls, I'm back! Vacation was great and then I came home to a cold.. No fun! Had a surprise shower at work on Thursday and then my planned shower on Sunday! Such a fun time but hoping I feel better by Sunday.

Congrats cassidy, so excited for you and your little princess.

Kara- I am not into the preggers sex either. It was fun until about a month ago. I really do not like that I can't reach dh either. The only thing I found that helps is to put pillows under his head to bring him closer. 

Happy weekend everyone!!


----------



## clynn11

Kara- My belly hasn't gotten too big where it's in the way of many positions yet so I can't help you there :/ Maybe have a nice foreplay, makeout session before finishing with DTD??? Lol

Amanda- I saw that!!! That would be sooo awesome, her pictures are BEAUTIFUL. And Leah is gonna be gorgeous so I guarantee she'd want to make her one of her regular models ;) then you get free bows and pictures all the time!!! Lol

Sarah- Glad vacay was great but sorry you came home with a cold. How have you been feeling besides that?? Baby showers are so much fun, how exciting!

I really cannot believe just how many little girlies are in this thread. It's blowing my mind! I had myself convinced of a boy because of statistics!!! Lol


----------



## clynn11

STG- YAAAAAAAAAAY for a little bean with a heartbeat!!! So so SO happy for you!!!


----------



## Kiamaria83

Great news cass congrats.
Oh sandy dont apologise. To be honest I am crying at everything at the monent. I cried when I saw a squished hedgehog yesterday ! I will mention the strep to the dr. I think if you've had it before they put you on a drip when you deliver. I have my scan on tues. Im sooo nervous. 
Anyone heard from morgan ?


----------



## goldstns

Waves- awesome opportunity! Hope she pics u.

cassidy- congrats

I hated ttc sex and preggo sex. So it had been like 2 years of bad sex! But last night blew my mind. It was like the sex i had when we first ever had sex together... Very passionate and lusting. It was awesome...and super long lasting.for those asking earlier this week, dh said I'm still tight.


----------



## frsttimemama

Congratulations Cassidy! :) So exciting!!

With all these girls, I'm definitely feeling like I am statistically having a boy, but I feel like I'm having a girl, although this pregnancy seems pretty much identical to the last one.. so I guess we will see in May.

Waves, what an awesome photo opportunity! ! Yay!

Nikki, I can't wait for regular, plain old not pregnant, not TTC sex, too! Its been since December of 2011 for us.. glad it was awesome! ;)


----------



## Ingodshand

clynn11 said:


> Kara- My belly hasn't gotten too big where it's in the way of many positions yet so I can't help you there :/ Maybe have a nice foreplay, makeout session before finishing with DTD??? Lol
> 
> Amanda- I saw that!!! That would be sooo awesome, her pictures are BEAUTIFUL. And Leah is gonna be gorgeous so I guarantee she'd want to make her one of her regular models ;) then you get free bows and pictures all the time!!! Lol
> 
> Sarah- Glad vacay was great but sorry you came home with a cold. How have you been feeling besides that?? Baby showers are so much fun, how exciting!
> 
> I really cannot believe just how many little girlies are in this thread. It's blowing my mind! I had myself convinced of a boy because of statistics!!! Lol

Thanks!! I have been feeling okay, but really over being pregnant! My ankles started swelling this week so I am trying to walk more and keep them elevated when sitting. Work has picked up recently so that is really not cool. I think my boss is trying to get all this stuff done before I go out and it is really tiring me out!


----------



## Ingodshand

STG- Congrats on the great scan!! So exciting that you got to see the heartbeat!


----------



## HWPG

I think I'm the next to find out gender (3/13) and I'm leaning towards boy - but we've been fooled before on this thread!
Stg, congrats!


----------



## wavescrash

Thanks ladies. She said she's going to be replying to emails this weekend so we shall see.

During one of my many bathroom trips last night, there was a little pink-streaky mucus. It was just the one time but still... it's something lol. And then I had this really screwed up, weird dream which I haven't had any of this whole pregnancy so I'm just going to pretend it's a hormonal surge leading up to labor lol. I also feel a little... different today but it could just be a fluke thing. It probably is nothing at all but it'll help pass the time if I pretend I'm on the lookout for labor lol. But I feel a little more... I don't know, giddy/jumpy/hormonal today. I don't know how to explain it. OH & I are going to spend the weekend completely and 100% cleaning the apartment and finishing unpacking everything. We've been so lazy about it.

Tomorrow night Hannah's going to my mom's house because Tyler starts his new job first thing Monday morning but I also have another biophysical profile scheduled for Monday morning so I have to take him to work and then go to my appointment, pick Hannah up afterward and come back home until it's time to get him after work. I have another biophysical profile scan on Friday morning with my weekly OB appointment that afternoon and assuming I'm still pregnant, another biophysical profile scan on Monday the 3rd.


----------



## frsttimemama

Mirolee, I'm a little jealous ;) My doc absolutely won't do the anatomy scan until 2018-20 weeks because they aren't 100% developed to check all that stuff she feels like so that's 1stthe week of May. It's ok though. I've accepted it. Lol.

Sorry you're so tired Sarah! :(

What a busy weekend Amanda!


----------



## goldstns

Stg- congrats girl! So glad everything is healthy!!

well Alia apparently thought sleeping last night was optional!


----------



## clynn11

Awe Sorry Alia didn't sleep much last night Nikki <3 <3

AFM, we just ordered Zuri's crib set!!! I wanted to order it because it was on sale and almost sold out. So i'm excited! Probably will be one of the only things we have to purchase ourselves as both of our families are SO HUGE i'm going to have like 3 baby showers at least! Lol
 



Attached Files:







1012416_776924699002951_708073959_n.jpg
File size: 52.4 KB
Views: 3









1959995_776924652336289_670086138_n.jpg
File size: 65 KB
Views: 4


----------



## frsttimemama

Sorry Nikki! Hope you can get a nap!

So cute Cassidy! I love it. I really like white. Ours is a cherry because it matched better, and I like it, too.. but white is my favorite ;)

We finally made it home to snowy, flooded, snowing Indiana. Iit was so good to shower in my own shower! We got groceries and the dog. Now I'm headed home to my 10,000 loads of laundry. I can't wait to grill chicken and zuchinni for supper, too. I like to go out for dinner, but I am over it after being on the road/vacation for 10 days. Lol


----------



## HWPG

Sandy, I also am having to wait until twenty weeks. Meh, we want to know, but we don't know now, so all it changes is the color of stuff on the registry. We don't even have a name nailed down, just some options, so it will be neat to say he/she or daughter/son, but I'm going to enjoy the last few weeks of not knowing. 
I'm also enjoying the bumps and movements, although I haven't felt as many today. I just drank a huge glass of juice and I'm sitting for about ten more minutes, but I know I'm still in that sometimes you feel it, sometimes you don't stage. 
Basically, after finally falling asleep last night and having a busy day, I'm sitting on the couch perfectly content before having to start making dinner. :)


----------



## RobertRedford

Nikki, glad the sex was good. Gives all of us preggos and not preggo a hope for the future :) 

During my last pregnancy I asked when a gender scan would be scheduled or when I could find out the gender and the MW said "Birth" I laughed and she said "seriously, we don't do anatomy scans here". 

Cassidy, I love the bedding. PB anything is gorgeous :) did you get that crib, as well? I love white cribs! 

Quiet day here, I'm on a serious cleaning kick. I just scrubbed all my walls and all the cabinets, bathrooms are next! Cleaning is serious therapy for me. So lovely. 

Hope everyone is having a nice weekend!!


----------



## clynn11

We didn't get that crib. My mom has a 3 in 1 cherry wood crib that is in great condition, we're gonna sand it down and paint it white :) :)


----------



## frsttimemama

Oh I misunderstood. Sorry! That bedding is adorable though!

Mirolee, I'm with you. I'm ok not knowing for awhile, just as long as he or she is healthy.Speaking of scans, I really wish I could scan at home yntil I can feel movements and know everything is ok in there. I'm so scared all the time. Crazy me.

Amanda, I would have to find a new midwife. You better scan my kid and make sure everything is ok, even without finding out gender. I need your energy to clean my house like that! I'm pooped!

I forgot to mention earlier that I had been afraid to get on the scale after being gone, but I did.. and I haven't gained anything. Yay! I actually lost 2 pounds (double yay!), but my jeans wont button comfortably anymore. And I have no fat jeans.


----------



## goldstns

Ugh. Guess I'm learning what the word mom really means! " means you always get the baby unless it fits into my schedule" and here I am ... Super nice...wanting to give everyone a chance with her, even when it doesn't fit my schedule! So last night she didnt sleep. Maybe i got 6 hr of broken sleep. So in the morning I asked dh to take her...well he decided to sleep .... So I kept her. I understand he wanted to fix our car today cuz one of our cars r down. Then I texted mil to see if she could watch Alia from 3-5pm, since she was saying she wanted to see her. Therefore I can just nap for a bit. Well I said 3-5 cuz I had plans before and after. And my fil and mil were talking bout coming over to help dh w car. Anyways, 4 pm came and still no mil. She finally showed up. Mil took Alia out of her crib, which she was happily, quietly resting. Well Alia cried for 30 min cuz she was so exhausted and just wanted to sleep and of course I hear it all and can't sleep. So now I have 30 min to rest. Dh made no effort to calm Alia and help his mom....knowing I ONLY asked for 1 hr to nap. So now its 430, I'm beat and might as well get up and start getting ready for my work banquet tonight.


----------



## frsttimemama

That's SO frustrating! ! I'm really sorry. Hope your banquet goes well and Alia sleeps well tonight so you can, too! Can you make a rule about getting her up when she's asleep or quiet like that? Will that help? I wiil probably have to do that since my MIL lives next door and my SIL next door to her. I think having family that close will be good though. I hope!


----------



## clynn11

I'm sorry Nikki, that sucks :( Tell DH that you need some quiet and sleep time too!!!!


----------



## Cowgirl07

How frustrating!


----------



## Ingodshand

So sorry Nikki! It is very enlightening when you have a newborn and how the DH reachts especially when you are breastfeeding. Your whole life has changed but not as much for them since they are not totally attached to the baby. Maybe you can try to pump before bed so he can take a feeding?? I hope you get some sleep tonight!!

I am so excited that we got the pictures back from our maternity session. These are in our backyard and I am very happy with how they came out!
 



Attached Files:







Family Maternity 1.JPG
File size: 56 KB
Views: 15









Family Maternity Picture.JPG
File size: 56.6 KB
Views: 15









Me only Maternity.JPG
File size: 55.1 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Cowgirl07

Awesome photos!! Love your little girls outfits!


----------



## clynn11

Awee your pictures are BEAUTIFUL Sarah!!


----------



## Disneybaby26

Beautiful pictures, Sarah!!

Nikki- I hope you can get some rest tonight!!


----------



## wavescrash

Aw love the pictures :)


Totally random and I'm sure I still have the full 11 days to go but while I was thinking about it --- my hospital has this website blocked and in order to access it, I need to turn wifi off on my phone but I don't have unlimited data so I'd rather not. So I doubt I'll be on here much during our hospital stay & therefore not really updating anywhere other than FB and Instagram. Not like it's a big deal or anything but if you're curious and we're not already FB friends, feel free to add me: facebook.com/birdsthatsing or anyone who _is_ friends with me on FB can update the group on anything that anyone may wind up curious about. I hope I don't sound conceited thinking people will be begging for updates lol, but just in case someone's curious - I don't expect I'll be on BnB until after we're home from the hospital.


----------



## Kiamaria83

Awww nikki that sounds annoying. Hope you managed to get some sleep.
Sandy how do you cope living next door to mil ? Mine would be popping in every day !
Lovely pics Sarah, such a cute family. 
Amanda thats annoying about bnb being blocked. I'm not on fb anymore , I am on instagram though. Whats your user id ? I cant believe how fast it's coming round. 
Me and dh argued yesterday. He doesn't want to know the sex of the baby and I do. I said thats fine , ill know and you wont , but he doesnt think that will work. I want to know so I can get organised and buy pink things if I need to. Grrr bloody men.
Sorry if I've missed anyone off. I'm struggling to keep updated as I am asleep most of the time.


----------



## goldstns

Awesome maternity photos!!

thank god the banquet was quick! I was home by 930. Sleeping by 10. When I came home dh was watching tv with Alia in her swing and she was wide awake, but was just fed. Anyways, dh was frustrated because she was playing the spit out paci game. Anyways, I told dh, spend 5 min in her room rocking her and put her in her crib. For her, crib indicates bed time. ....and guess what worked! It was nice that it worked cuz he didn't care for the "routine" idea. So then I got a good 5 hr stretch. Now feeling and hoping for a 2-3 hr stretch. And I am for sure taking a nap when she naps today! Hopefully I'll b caught up for the week to start. We r going to mil/fil for dinner tonight
I will make it clear in the car there on what time we have to leave by cuz we can get stuck there sometimes. 

some suggested giving dh the middle of the night feeding last night, however in scared because I think my supply is decreasing since work/pimping.....so I'm trying to feed as much as I can...and she had a pumped bottle while I was at banquet.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Glad you got some rest. I remember those first few months. So hard with the sleep deprivation. :hugs:


----------



## Kiamaria83

Thats good, a routine works wonders  . It terrifies me the thought of a new born and elliott only being 2. I dont think ill get to nap in the day. It will certainly be challenging.


----------



## wavescrash

Yeah I'm dreading the sleep deprivation with a newborn and 2 year old lol. I'll let you know how it goes :(


----------



## frsttimemama

Sarah, I love your pictures! Beautiful!

Waves, I definitely hope someone will update here for you until you can! 

Nikki, glad you got some sleep!

Collete, believe it or not, it's not SO bad usually. They are in Florida from like mid December to mid March. Then from April to October they camp from Thursday afternoon to Sunday morning. And we usually have supper there on Sundays with the whole family. Now other than that, they do pop in on thea golf cart and call fairly frequently .. and I'm sure it will be worse when the baby is born. We may need some rules. We will see.

It's so nice to be home, but the laundry probably won't ever end. And I have no energy. Ha. Oh well!


----------



## Kiamaria83

Yes definitely have rules in place. You dont want to put baba down for a nap and then in laws come banging on the door. My house looks like a bombs gone off, toys and dogs everywhere and I cant move my fat bum from the sofa. Plus I have just eaten a massive doughnut even though i feel sick. Oh well.


----------



## frsttimemama

Unfortunately I thi k it may be difficult to get Hubby to agree to rules when it comes to his mom. We will see.


----------



## frsttimemama

I was not particularly productive today. I didn't really feel good, well I still don't. Exhausted and just.. blah. I need a week to sleep and recover from being on vacation last week! I cleaned and unpacked and did a couple loads of laundry.. and that's it. Definitely not enough, but better than nothing. Took a couple hour nap. I'm so tired allllll the time! Then I worry if I'm not "tired enough" when I think I should be. I can't wait to get past this part of it for sure. Well that and start feeling movements so I can feel better about this pregnancy. I swear I'm going to drive myself crazy for real. I have an appointment with my regular doctor a week from Thursday, and I can't wait. I'm ready to talk about the plan and get some reassurance about all of this again. Oh and I have to call and schedule my 3 hour glucose this week, too. Ew. I hope that turns out okay. GD in the first tri can increase your risk for miscarriage and poor brain formation. Thank you Dr. Google.. It's so hard to live my life afraid of something going wrong every single day. It's always there, no matter what.


----------



## Ingodshand

Sandy- so sorry you are struggling today. Your lo is growing just perfect and I pray you do not have gd. I say rest while you can as I would love to take a nap!!

Afm- had my shower today and it was so fun. My mom and sisters did such a great job and all my good friends were there. I feel so blessed!


----------



## frsttimemama

Thanks, Sarah. :) Glad your shower was great! Hope you got lots of wonderful cute little baby things! We talked about doing something.. my mom really wants to, but I just had a baby shower last May so we aren't sure.


----------



## wavescrash

Ingodshand said:


> Afm- had my shower today and it was so fun. My mom and sisters did such a great job and all my good friends were there. I feel so blessed!

Aw, so exciting! Hope you got lots you needed or wanted :)



frsttimemama said:


> Thanks, Sarah. :) Glad your shower was great! Hope you got lots of wonderful cute little baby things! We talked about doing something.. my mom really wants to, but I just had a baby shower last May so we aren't sure.

I say go ahead. You can always make a note in the invites if you don't want/expect gifts and just want to celebrate the baby anyway. Or you can do a baby sprinkle instead of a shower. Mine was considered a sprinkle and I only had a few guests, didn't get any big gifts but people brought diapers, wipes and random other things but it was totally up to them and not expected.



Had some contractions randomly today but nothing close enough together (not even in the same hour) for me to call my doc about it. Hannah's at my parent's for the night because OH starts his new job in the AM but I also have my biophysical profile scan first thing. I'm kinda hoping that maybe I'll develop some more frequent contractions tonight as you tend to go into labor at night when your body is relaxed. Plus the timing would suck since OH starts the new job tomorrow so that means it would be more likely to happen at a time like this lol. I highly, highly doubt it but it one can hope, right?

We've had so many March babies born already in our due date club. Like 10-15 already and almost every single one of them has needed to go to the NICU for one reason or another. Some were born premature, some were full-term, it's crazy. I guess it's a good thing Leah's still baking in there but also has me worried for when she IS born because they say she's small so I wonder if certain organs will be less developed when she's born, you know? I'm sure everything will be okay but who doesn't worry about those kinda things? Plus with all these March babies requiring NICU stays, it's kinda scary lol.


----------



## frsttimemama

Thanks for the ideas! I am sure Leah will be just fine even if she's small. Her organs will just be proportionate to her small size I imagine, and not less developed ? I don't blame you for worrying though. It's impossible not to!


----------



## asmcsm

Checking in, been in Reno the last couple days. I had bought a package for DH for Xmas for 2 night stay for $50. I ended up hitting a bonus on a slot on my first bet after putting only $10 in and won $500 super stoked! Then today dh and I decided to stick around and he won a drawing for $500 worth of free play which he won $420 off of so was a pretty successful trip! Lux seemed to like it. She was super active this whole weekend kicking up a storm in there.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Please stick baby!

https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh70/kjordanj/Snapbucket/513A77AF-C644-4664-B704-8A8F67C755A5_zpsa6eimwsl.jpg

I burst into tears and I am shaking like a leaf! Please please please let this be our rainbow baby!


----------



## frsttimemama

Congrats BB!! Told you that your chart looked amazing! ;) Can you call your doctor and ask for like.. a progesterone level or anything like that since you already had 2 losses? I know they don't do a lot of the things there that they do here, but what can it hurt to ask?

AFM, I did not sleep well at all. I'm exhausted. I may have to work extra tonight because I'm on call. Depends on the schedule. I'm stressing about going back after vacation. How sad. Not to mention just not able to get comfortable or stay asleep. I had no problem dozing off.. but then I was up again 45 minutes to an hour later. All night! It's too early for that kind of pregnant sleeping. Lol. My alarm clock died last night ,so I had to use my phone so I couldn't see what time it was, and I was afraid my phone wouldn't go off. I don't feel good today again. Almost nauseated but not quite? Does that even make any sense? Okay, I'm done whining. Sorry. I didn't mean to whine but it sure came out that way! Geesh. On a brighter note, I'm thankful that I woke up this morning.


----------



## brunettebimbo

I'm booked in for Wednesday morning. They probably won't do anything to be honest. Maybe a scan at 7 weeks.


----------



## Ingodshand

BB- how many dpo are you? I am on my phone and can clearly see that line.. How exciting!! I know those rainbows were a sign!!!

Sandy- sorry you had a rough night! Hopefully today flies by and you can get to bed early tonight!


----------



## brunettebimbo

I'm 13DPO. AF due today. 

So so scared!


----------



## Ingodshand

I know, just keep the faith!!!


----------



## morganwhite7

^Wow Sarah your little babe will be here so soon! Loved the shower pics, bet that was so much fun!! I am kind of nervous, my shower I'll be 36 weeks- hope I make it!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Whew! I haven't been on since friday night and missed a LOT!

BB- Congrats!!!! I know you are scared, but try not stress too much. This will be your rainbow baby!

Ashlee- Sounds like a great weekend in Reno!

Sarah- love the maternity pictures!!

Nikki- So glad to hear post birth sex was great! Good to know! =]

Amanda- only what..10 or 9 days left? That is not very long at this point!!! 

afm- painted Harper's room this weekend and then went bowling later that night. Not sure what I was thinking. Now I am so sore I can barely get around. I need to get my ass back to the gym this week!!!


----------



## Lotalaughs16

Morning everyone!

Cassidy I can't remember if I said Congrats on being team Pink...if not CONGRATS!! Love, love, love the bedding its so elegant.

Nikki, sorry you didn't get much sleep...thats frustrating that DH and the in'laws didnt help as much as you wanted. I've heard alot of women talking about how frustrating it is that being the 'mom' you are expected to keep baby with you no matter what and when you need to do something you have to ask DH to "watch the baby" lol I'm glad you eventually got some sleep.

Amanda, I wouldn't worry about Leah being small. I was born 15 days early and I only weighed 4lbs 14oz and I didn't need any NICU time.


----------



## frsttimemama

Bb, it will be ok!


----------



## goldstns

Ashlee- yay on the Reno gambling!! 

bb-congrats again.

yay to me for 7 hr of sleep 2 nights in a row!!! The 7 hrs was on disturbed once! However I didn't realize her daycare was getting low on milk...so going over at lunch to feed.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Congrats Bb.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Thanks girls :)

Britt talking of the gym, scared to go!!!!


----------



## morganwhite7

^BB I think you should take a break from your Slimming World stuff for a week or two! Not exactly sure what it is, although I saw on FB you got a weight loss award! I'd say just stick to light exercise or rest for the time being.. til you can talk to doc.

AFM- Holy heartburn!!! How is it possible to get heartburn from OATMEAL?! Can't wait til she drops.

Oh and we discovered at the 4D on Friday that Marley decided to flip back frank breech. I was so excited to hear from the doc last week that she was head down.. :nope: Crossing my fingers SO hard that she flips again by Thursday's appointment.. Been on SpinningBabies all morning! 

She is so stinkin cute but my placenta (since it's anterior) and the cord were both in the way of getting good pics.. did manage to get a few though. I just can't wait to hold my squishy lil babe! 

In 4 days I can say "She's coming NEXT month!!!" :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







4d.jpg
File size: 36.4 KB
Views: 3









1947935_10202405815761538_1179275045_n.jpg
File size: 32.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## brunettebimbo

Slimming World is just healthy eating. Less bread, cereal etc and limited amounts of cheese. I'm gonna hold off from the gym until I've seen my Doctor I think. 

I can sympathise with heartburn. I've had it solidly for the past 2 days!


----------



## morganwhite7

^Oh, oh I wasn't too sure. I've seen a lot of UK ladies mentioning it.. then stick to it! I'm always drooling over the "syn-free" slow cooker meals you post!!


----------



## brunettebimbo

I've not stuck to it today. I'm so hungry! I'm just gonna try and stay as healthy as possible. Skipping the gym tonight. Want to speak to the Doctor first.


----------



## frsttimemama

I'm starving today, too!! Can't wait for lunch! Leftover grilled chicken breast and snow peas and strawberries! Mmmm!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

yeah BB i'd take it easy from the gym for now! I didn't start going until about week 16 or so. I didn't do much exercise in the beginning. See what your doctor says!

Morgan - She's so beautiful!!!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Sandy what are snow peas please? I needed them for a recipe but had no idea what they are!


----------



## wavescrash

CantHrdlyWait said:


> Amanda- only what..10 or 9 days left? That is not very long at this point!!!

Yep, 10 days from today :) Hopefully less but I doubt it anymore lol.


----------



## clynn11

So happy BB! Sending lots of sticky dust.

Morgan- Marley J is soooo stinking cute. She has the most adorable chunky cheeks and beautiful full lips!!!

Amanda- Holy crap, Leah is going to be here SO SOON!!!!!!! WTF. I know when it's at that point in my pregnancy i'm going to be shitting myself lol.

Niki- yaaaay for Alia giving her mama some sleep!!!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Hi Marley. 
I haven't felt to spectacular the last few days. Hopefully it leaves before Saturday.


----------



## morganwhite7

^She says "thanks!" ladies ;)

What are you guys' opinions on our middle name? Hubby came up with Jemma, so I kind of just said OK bc he hadn't agreed with anything previously, or come up with anything interesting. And I really loved that. But as I said, I'm really only concerned with it being Marley J....anything! I really prefer Marley Jaye though, since I know I'll never say "Marley Jemma".. it just doesn't flow to me. But DH isn't keen on Jaye. What do you girls think? I just don't want to give her a name I never plan on calling her, I think she'll be Marley J, Marley, and maybe even MJ when she's a bit older, if she prefers.


----------



## HWPG

what about just "J"? nontraditional, but could work.


----------



## Cowgirl07

What about jae my cousins name is jaelyn and she goes by Jae.


----------



## morganwhite7

^Ooh Mirolee and Katrina I think those both sound much classier than "Jaye"! Will suggest em to hubbs.. def are good alternatives.. and represent Jaxon well.. Thx!! :)


----------



## Disneybaby26

I love both!! I think I like Jaye I little more though...it's different!

I think we've decided on"Mae" for the spelling. Makayla Mae Hyatt :) hubbs has been calling her "Miss Kay" and I love it since Kay/Kayla were going to be nicknames!

Rachel/Julie-where are you girls? How are you feeling?


----------



## Cowgirl07

Your welcome.


----------



## clynn11

Bahahaha. It's an ongoing joke in DH's house that they are going to call our daughter "Miss Zuri". Grrr! Lmao. I honestly don't care, they think it's hilarious haha. 

I personally prefer Jay/Jaye/Jae over Jemma. I think it flows better. What about Marley Jade? Close to Jaye with a little more 'feminine' quality to it?


----------



## brunettebimbo

Tristan has a middle name but I think we've only ever used it about 3 time :lol: and that is usually when he's being a monkey!


----------



## Cowgirl07

I want a baby to name! You guys get all the fun :haha:


----------



## Kiamaria83

Bb i am so excited for you. Have you done the sticky pork chops sw recipe ? Its so nice. 

Lovely pics Morgan. I like Jay, definitely flows better. I love the name angelina but dont like the shortening which would be ann. I always use elliotts middle name so def go with something you like. 
I am sooooo tired. I am having a childs tea. Fishfingers mash a beans. Yummy. 
I have to go away with work tomorrow which involves a stupid meal talking shop with people I dont want to talk to. It always ends up going on so late and I'm ready for bed by 8. Plus I really miss my boys when I'm away. 
Eeek 14 hours until my scan.


----------



## Cowgirl07

How exciting Colette.


----------



## Kiamaria83

Oh and kara I love mae. My sisters name is stephanie mae and we always full name her. 
Katrina it will be your time soon lady. Until then you can help me choose a name as I'm rubbish at deciding


----------



## brunettebimbo

Eeeek can't believe you have your scan already!

No I haven't tried it yet. Will look for the recipe :)

So I'm freaking the shit out again. A girl who's AF isn't even due until Thursday posted a test and her test line is as dark as the control line. My AF was due today and it's not that dark. Do you reckon it's because mine is rapid results and not early results? I really can't lose this baby too!


----------



## clynn11

Can't wait for your scan Colette! How exciting!!!


----------



## Cowgirl07

I don't know if you would want my help I tend to choose names that aren't as common. Besides I already have names on my short list.


----------



## Kiamaria83

Dont stress bb , it isnt good for you. I would say get some more tests and dont drink too much. Mine were lighter when I had more fluid. Everyone is different and it all depends on when you implant .


----------



## Cowgirl07

Bb every baby is different. Besides your l.p. could be different then hers. My af isn't due until tomorrow and I have a longer l.p. then you already.


----------



## clynn11

YES. Rapid results and Early results is a HUGE DIFFERENCE. First Response Early Result has been found to show positive with bloods of 12! They advertise as detecting as low as 25miu though. While First Response Rapid Result advertises as detecting 100miu. So HUGE difference. Don't worry <3


----------



## brunettebimbo

I have one more Colette. I'm going to do it on Wednesday. I also have 1 digi but waiting to use that.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Thanks Cassidy. I guess I should have checked before buying them!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Oh and on the middle name front I get called by my middle name's nickname on occasion. Mostly by my paternal grandma but occasionally by my mom and husband.


----------



## Kiamaria83

Katrina are you planning on testing or waiting ? I like less common names aswell but there are so Many to choose from. 
Cass you have so much info in your brain  
Hope thats eased your mind bb.


----------



## Cowgirl07

I'll wait if she isn't here tomorrow I'll test Wednesday morning. Only because they want to schedule my hsg. Otherwise I wouldn't test at all.


----------



## brunettebimbo

I like unusual names too. Not too unusual that it's silly though. I work with children and really feel for some of them. Parents somehow think it's clever to spell a normal name stupidly! No need. 

We only ever had one name when I was pregnant with Tristan so will struggle this time!


----------



## Cowgirl07

My favorite now is aurora Marie and Austin Keith 
Dh is Abilene Marie and Anthony.
They will probably change when we get pregnant.


----------



## morganwhite7

Aurora is my FAV Katrina!! DH wasn't too fond.. but how cute, you could call her "Rory".. So beautiful!

And BB yes I KNOW..... my MIL is still pushing for us to spell it "Marlee" or "Marleigh".. I chose a classy name for a reason, not to butcher it with make-believe spellings lol! I hate that.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Would you believe someone spelt Isobel like Ysabel!? I mean what the hell? :lol:

Tristans middle name is unusual and not something we probably would have picked if it hadn't have been my Dad's name. I do like how it sounds and people always comment on how nice and different it is. :)


----------



## Kiamaria83

Lovely names katrina. My friend has a daughter called aurelia. I think its so pretty. Whats tristans middle name ? I have 2 middle names and they are ridiculous. Its such a mouthful I sound like a stripper haha .
On another note I ralphed in the lift at work today! It was slightly embarrassing.


----------



## brunettebimbo

You sound like a stripper!? Mine is Jordan! Haha. 

Tristans is Tarot. 

I think we will have another boy so will really struggle for names. If we had a girl the middle name would be Allanna after my sister who died.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Mine is grace, my gma calls me Gracie though.


----------



## RobertRedford

BB everyone is different and everyones hcg levels rise at different times, plus you could have implanted on a different date. Don't stress! Rapid results and early results differ greatly, too. 

I have lots of names that I love. I like more traditional names. Caroline, Eleanor, Eloise. We'll see what happens and how I feel about them when I'm preggo. Boys names are so much harder for me. 

Harper has been on the top of my list for a long time. I love that name! Nice choice, Britt! :)


----------



## brunettebimbo

Thank you :) 

I like Aria for a girl but Hubby doesn't.


----------



## Kiamaria83

Its too hard to choose I know we'll never agree. I might just put a few faves in a hat and pull one out at random


----------



## asmcsm

LOL Cassidy! I never would have thought of the Miss Zuri thing without someone pointing it out.

BB, definitely agree with Cassidy on this one. Some tests are just way more sensitive and also her lp and hcg doubling rate are going to be different. Breathe momma! 

Morgan, I like Jae best I think... Marley is adorbs, those lips are so cute.

Names are so hard. Boy names especially, fortunately that hasn't been much of an issue for this thread since everyone's having girls! lol I liked that Lux was short and sweet and we wouldn't really need to have nicknames. 

I'm so jelly right now of all these 3D pics on your profile pics! I need to see little miss Lux in 3D soon! Want to see her chubby little cheeks!


----------



## goldstns

Morgan- love the name Marley jea.

my middle name is serene .. Mom said I was a serene baby


----------



## clynn11

My cousin's name is Antoinette Serene and I always thought her name was so beautiful, even though we all call her Toni ;) lol

Ash- are you guys planning on doing a 3D scan at some point? It was awesome, and I can only imagine how much cooler it would be when they're chunkier :) :)


----------



## Cowgirl07

I was anything but a graceful child. If there was a twig I would fall over it.


----------



## asmcsm

clynn11 said:


> My cousin's name is Antoinette Serene and I always thought her name was so beautiful, even though we all call her Toni ;) lol
> 
> Ash- are you guys planning on doing a 3D scan at some point? It was awesome, and I can only imagine how much cooler it would be when they're chunkier :) :)

Well, I get to see her 2D on Wednesday after my glucose test. So I was gonna wait till around 30 weeks for a 3D so that she's nice and chunky but I'm dying to see her now lol


----------



## asmcsm

Holy shit, we might not actually. I just went on the website and it says that the $75 3D is only until 20 weeks. It would be $140 for us to do it :?


----------



## wavescrash

morganwhite7 said:


> And BB yes I KNOW..... my MIL is still pushing for us to spell it "Marlee" or "Marleigh".. I chose a classy name for a reason, not to butcher it with make-believe spellings lol! I hate that.

Lol... everyone kept trying to get us to spell Leah as "Leigha" but there's no way I was going for that.


So normally (while I've been pregnant & even at my OB appointment last Wednesday) my BP is around 118/72 almost religiously. When I was in L&D a couple days ago it was 131/72 and I thought my calves looked a little more swollen than normal but BP was still within normal range, just higher than my usual & the nurse wasn't concerned. Well today I've felt a little "off" and got a headache seemingly out of nowhere. Looked in the mirror and noticed my face looks a little puffier than normal and so do my hands and legs. Not seriously swollen or anything but puffier than they did. Because of the puffiness and headache and feeling weird, I checked my BP and it was 137/84. Still only considered "pre-hypertension" and not crazy high or anything, but higher than my normal. I don't see my OB again until Friday so I don't know if I should call and mention it or just let it go.


----------



## RobertRedford

asmcsm said:


> Holy shit, we might not actually. I just went on the website and it says that the $75 3D is only until 20 weeks. It would be $140 for us to do it :?

dude that sucks. why does the price nearly double? I hope you can find a way to see her! 

Amanda, I would call just to be safe.

Julie and Rachel, where are you?


----------



## wavescrash

clynn11 said:


> Amanda- Holy crap, Leah is going to be here SO SOON!!!!!!! WTF. I know when it's at that point in my pregnancy i'm going to be shitting myself lol.

I mean realistically, it's not that far away. It's NEXT WEEK (and yes, I think I pooped myself when I double-checked the calendar to make sure it's next week and realized it actually is...) which is so close. I only have 1 more weekend newborn-free (unless she comes on her own) but at the same time it still feels SO SO far away so I'm kind of still in denial about it lol.


----------



## clynn11

Yeah Ash, the price jumps up sooooo much after 20 weeks!!! I don't think we'll get another one done although i'd really love to around 28ish weeks.


----------



## asmcsm

RobertRedford said:


> dude that sucks. why does the price nearly double? I hope you can find a way to see her!

I know! It's ridiculous! I hope we can find a cheaper way to see her


----------



## asmcsm

clynn11 said:


> Yeah Ash, the price jumps up sooooo much after 20 weeks!!! I don't think we'll get another one done although i'd really love to around 28ish weeks.

At least you'll get to see Zuri again in 2D at 24 weeks. That makes me feel a little better if I don't see Lux in 3D lol


----------



## TTCaWee1

Waves - I'd worry if you have blurry vision and a headache. Mine is 90/60 always...has been 130s/80s for the last week. Don't think the doc is concerned. The concern would be if you are spilling protein but you wouldn't know that unless you went to the doc. Do whatever you feel is right


----------



## TTCaWee1

So last night it felt like Ellie was fighting a bear in my uterus. Thought for sure she flipped breech or something bc my belly looked funny up until I got to work and the lower part of my belly is squishier now than it has been for months. Well Im pretty sure she's dropped or engaged or something. I feel like I am sitting on her head. And my belly is definitely lower. I've had contractions since about 2pm that take my breath away and I have rectal and vaginal pressure with each one. A little back pain too. I left work early so I could come home and put my feet up. I have contractions daily but these are definitely different. I have never had the vaginal pressure before. And they are painful. I'm not sure what to do. I guess if they aren't better in a few hours then I will call the on call OB. I just don't want to jump to any conclusions prematurely.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Ellie you need to cook longer, plus I need to finish your blanket and quit procrastinating so you can't come yet.


----------



## TTCaWee1

I hope she listens Katrina. I'd like to make it to at least 36 weeks although realistically, I don't think thats going to happen. Im so big and swollen and uncomfortable. I give myself 2 weeks...3 weeks tops.


----------



## Cowgirl07

I will try to get it done then. To be honest I didn't even want to look at baby fabric the last few weeks. I hope you guys understand. I get my sewing table back this week and will get rolling on them.


----------



## clynn11

Omg just had my first overly-hormonal pregnant reaction to a ridiculous situation lmao. Seriously. I&#8217;m ashamed to be typing this. My husband is cooking our fam dinner and called me and told me he was cooking shrimp scampi, mashed potatoes, fried mushrooms, and stuffed jalapenos. Such a random combination and I don&#8217;t like fried mushrooms&#8230; but was SUPER STOKED for the rest. And then he comes home and he got red potatoes -____- Even though he KNOWS I do not like them.
Yes, this is pathetic. I am literally upset and tearing up over red potatoes. He KNOWS I don&#8217;t like them, why couldn&#8217;t he just get regular fucking potatoes?!?!? He even told his step-dad, "See I knew she'd be mad, she doesn't like them." SO WTF!?!?! I&#8217;m laughing and crying at myself right now. WTF HORMONES is all I can say, lmfao.


----------



## RobertRedford

Cowgirl07 said:


> I will try to get it done then. To be honest I didn't even want to look at baby fabric the last few weeks. I hope you guys understand. I get my sewing table back this week and will get rolling on them.

Katrina, I think I speak for everyone on this thread by saying no worries and take your time. There is no pressure and it is the thought that counts, regardless of the delivery date of the gift. You are so thoughtful to be doing this as it is, please don't stress about it. We understand completely. Huge hugs.


----------



## jury3

Katrina-so they are referring you to a fertility specialist? Have they said anything else? Do you have an apt? 

Ashlee-I wanted to do a 3d also but even w a discount bc we did one earlier it's still over $100. We are too poor for that lol
That's awesome about you guys winning money though! You could use that for it :)

Waves and Rachel-I always say call just to be sure. Preeclampsia isn't something to mess around with (for waves). Rachel are you timing them? 

Sarah-love the pictures!

I've been reading but not responding. Sorry if I miss anyone. I woke up w a headache. Took Tylenol, took a small nap and it's still there. Gonna drink a soda and take more Tylenol. If it doesn't go away after that I'll call my doc. Im not swollen anymore than normal. I do have a pain in my right rib but I've assumed it was Grayson moving up there. It was bad last night and kind of today. I really hope it isn't preeclampsia related...30 weeks is too early!


----------



## HWPG

Cass , be it hormones or not, this has totally happened to me before. OH used my towel after his shower. Tears. Over a towel. Ha, aren't we funny?!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Cassidy. I'm not pregnant and gone crazy when Dh got the wrong kind of chocolate. 
No they are calling me Wednesday to schedule my hsg. I am trying not to stress about it. Even drs can have vacations. Dh sa results are in the mail. So we may have them tomorrow.


----------



## Disneybaby26

Rachel- oh my!! Are you timing them at all?? I'm sorry you're feeling so crappy!

Julie- I'm sorry you're feeling crappy too Hun!! :( if the headache won't go away please call! My doc mention Right Upper Quadrant pain when I was there for the pre eclampsia check. Better to be safe and just have then do a quick bp check!! Feel better momma!

Katrina- no worries! It's so sweet of you to even think of it!

Cass- I LOL'd- I'm sorry but I totally get this! Haha there's been a couple of times I've cried and laughed hysterically at myself bc im like WTF is going on?!?...especially over food!! Lol, he should know better!!


----------



## wavescrash

I wound up calling and going to L&D for an NST and bp check. Everything was normal. Bp was lower than it usually is. Totally don't get it but I can't complain lol. I'm just so over it - go to L&D and everything is always "normal." So hopefully I don't wind up back there before my csection date. At this point I'll wind up having contractions and ignoring them because head likely just disappear before I got to the hospital anyway. But then again I'm pretty sure she's not budging until the 6th anyway.


----------



## clynn11

Well it's good that everything was normal Amanda!!

Rachel- I hope the pain lets up :( Ellie needs to cook longer!!!

Julie :hugs: I'm sorry you're not feeling good either :hugs:

Can't wait to see the SA results Katrina! I'm sure the HSG will go smoothly <3 And I agree, we all understand if that stuff is a little too much to deal with right now. You're not obligated to make anything!! <3 <3

Thanks for your guys' hormone stories, makes me not feel so crazy ;) lol

This just threw me for a loop. Zuri is going to get a new cousin at only a few weeks old!!! I&#8217;m gonna be an Auntie again!! My 18 year old sister just told us she&#8217;s pregnant, Due August 22nd (Zuri is due August 1st). She's over 14 weeks but was too scared to tell any of us. I&#8217;m excited, but worried for her as well. She still lives with my parents and has only been with her boyfriend for 6 months :/ I know it&#8217;s going to be hard, but she is lucky to have the most supportive family around her. My little sister is going to be a mommy. That&#8217;s insane.


----------



## asmcsm

LOL Cassidy! I love red potatoes! I get disappointed when DH gets the brown ones! Hahaha hormones make us act crazy for sure. I'm so jealous though, that's all sounds so yummy. 

Julie, I know! It's so expensive! I would use it for that but we're actually gonna see about moving into a different house that has lower rent and is actually only a few blocks from Cassidy! Lol


----------



## asmcsm

Actually we're having mashed potatoes tonight too and all we have are brown ones lol


----------



## TTCaWee1

I was timing them earlier. They were about 9 min apart, got down to 3-4 min apart. Layed down, pain was better. Just went to target and ended up in tears from the pain with each contraction. It's worse sitting down. Ugh. I'm sure it's just BH since they are not getting worse. But I've never had vaginal pain/pressure like this before. I'm just so damn stubborn. I just don't want to call, get sent to l&d and it be nothing but BH.


----------



## jury3

Kara-I def will! I'm so paranoid about preeclampsia...I've had some soda and I think it's going away now. 

Cassidy-lol I cried the other night over dumb stuff too. I went to Walmart for some groceries. That's kind of a big deal bc I had to shower and be presentable...I start shopping and realize I forgot the card I need to pay. I text DW and asked if she could drop it off when she got off work. She texted back "are you serious?" Totally rubbed me the wrong way. I decided I was going home and not coming back. DW called me when I got to my car and I lost it lol I was so mad. However, you don't mess w a preggo lady's food, that's low.
Crazy about your sister!

Ashlee-I got money for my bday and we used it towards bills...I get it lol 

Katrina-I'm so ready for you to figure out what's going on, as I'm sure you are too!


----------



## jury3

Rachel-just call!!! Better safe than sorry! Some people don't even know they are in labor...I'd call bc of the pressure if nothing else. Please call at least!


----------



## Cowgirl07

I am so impatient. I can't wait.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Rachel- Hope all is well! I hope Ellie hangs out for a little longer!!


----------



## frsttimemama

Bb, like all the other girls said, your hcg just vaties from person to person. I got a light positive on an FRER with an HCG of 12.07. It took a few days to get darker. Fx for you.

Rachel, hope it eases up and she stays in awhile longer! 

Cass, totally get the hormones. The Budweiser superbowl commercials made me cry. Ha. Snd I can get pissed on a dime. Ugh. Did not miss that!

Ash, that stinks! Our ultrasound tech always turns the machine to 3d and 4d when she does them. They don't charge extra. It stinks you guys have to pay for that specifically. I can't wait to see ours in any kind of ultrasound!

Collette, can't wait to hear about your scan!

Glad all is well, Waves! Better safe than sorry.

Julie, glad you are hanging in there!

Katrina, hope you get answers soon!

Morgan, I like Jae. It does flow well. :)

Sorry if I forgot anyone! Yesterday was BUSY! When I got home from work at 8 pm after 11 hours, i made xhicken noodle soup and slept in the chair til Hubby woke me up to go to bed. Work is a nightmare right now. Ugh. I'm exhausted. My house is a wreck. My husband has bronchitis and an upper respiratory infection with the worst sounding lungs the doctor has heard who is coughing all night and less than helpful right now. Please fast forward my life a bit right now! Lol. I doubt I would have the energy to deal with it if I wasn't 9.5 weeks pregnant. I picked a bad time for vacation I think. Lol


----------



## Kiamaria83

Hi girls. 
Ahh sandy sounds lime you're having a rough time. 
Well scan was perfect. Baby measuring 6+3 which matches my date exactly and there was even a lovely little heartbeat. The only thing they did find was a cyst on my right ovary that they want to monitor I feel a little more at ease now. I have another scan in 3 weeks.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Yay it's wonderful you have a heartbeat already! 
Af is here now surprise surprise.


----------



## Cowgirl07

SA Results
Component	Value	Units
Semen Volume	5.5	ml
Motile/ml	31.4	x10(6)
Sperm/ml	65.4	x10(6)
Motility 48	%
Grade 3
Motile/Ejaculate 172.7 x10(6)
Agglutination 4
Who Morph NL	30	%
Other 70	%
Germ Cells 0
WBC 0


----------



## morganwhite7

If you'd like we can just stay here and not create another month's TTC thread.. unless someone wants to!

Colette- Wonderful news :)

Sandy- I hate work too lol.. sorry DH is sick, hope you don't get it!! 1s tri is always the hardest I think :/

Katrina- Boo for AF, but you are getting answers here soon!! I would ask for some Clomid for this month.. is that possible?? To at least change it up and try something new? FX'd for the HSG too love, your BFP is coming soon and I can't wait!!! :) P.s. not sure what any of that SA stuff means lol but I know you said the results were good so yay for that!

AFM- This morning I woke up to more snow  It's getting ridiculous! The traffic is awful no matter how much we get.. comeonnn Spring time! Comeonnn April! And baby Marley! Doc appt Thursday and this weekend is March.. so much to look forward to!! Life is good :cloud9:


----------



## Cowgirl07

No I don't think they will give clomid with out me having an hsg first or talking to the new dr.


----------



## jury3

Yay for a healthy little bean and heartbeat!

I woke up with a headache still lingering, so I'll be going to my doc at 11:45. Hopefully all is ok. I've also wondered if I might have cholestasis bc I've had all that itchiness that hasn't completely gone away, nausea, pain in my right rib and kidney areas. Hopefully it's not that or preeclampsia. I'll freak out if especially if I have preeclampsia this early on...


----------



## frsttimemama

Thanks Collette. So glad for all being well with your little one!

Morgan, I agree! Except for third tri swelling! Ugh.. snow! Lol. So over it!

Julie, hope all is well!! Keep us posted.

Katrina, so sorry about AF! :( Praying for answers and an easy fix for you!

I am on doing my glucose test tomorrow. Ugh. And I am starrrrrving today! Geesh. I'm going to have to eat salad and water this entire pregnancy not to gain anything.


----------



## HWPG

i wouldnt do clomid before the hsg either; no sense in wasting the time (since you can only do it for a limited # of months) if the tubes are blocked (which is probably not the case, but better safe than sorry).


----------



## HWPG

K, FWIW, here are my OH's results:
motility: 62% (want >50%)
morphology: 8% (want >4%)
concentration: 61 mil/mL (want >20)
total: 305 mil (want >40)
# of motil: 189 mil (want >15)
tail and head defects: 0%


----------



## wavescrash

Good luck Julie... hopefully it's nothing serious.

Woke up headache-free and feeling better. But then OH left for work, I did 2 loads of dishes and my headache came back along with the swollen legs and same feelings I had when my BP was elevated yesterday. He works 10-7 all week (next week is 8-5) so it's just me and Hannah at home. No idea how I'm supposed to stay off my feet to keep my BP normal but whatever... at least it goes back to normal while resting.

38 weeks tomorrow. 9 days until our c-section.

I'm going to try my absolute hardest to just completely stop labor-watching. I feel like we're just going to make it to our section date and not go into labor on our own so what's the point? It's really frustrating when something turns out to be nothing or "normal" and I'm tired of going to L&D every other day especially when the stupid machine doesn't register any of the contractions I feel. So I'm just going to try and ignore any of the cramping or BH or pains and ride out the next 9 days lol. Easier said than done for sure.


----------



## RobertRedford

Rachel, I hope all is okay. Ellie needs to stay in there a bit longer!

Cassidy, CRAZY about your sister, I can't believe that she kept it quiet for so long! Funny how things work! 

Julie, I hope all goes well at your appointment, my fingers are crossed for no Pre-E!

Katrina, hugs. sorry about AF. I honestly know very little about the SA results. Our doctor interpreted ours for us last time and I don't remember what each value meant. 

Amanda, Crazy how close your DD is. I like your idea of just waiting. labor watching may be fruitless since so many changes are going to be happening now, since your DD is so close

Yay for a healthy little heartbeat and bean, collette!

Sorry you're so beat, firsttimemama. The first tri is always exhausting. hugs


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Colette- Yay for a healthy Hb!!

Katrina- So sorry about AF coming, but i've heard of several BFP's after HSG's!

Julie- Hope everything is okay! Keep us updated!


----------



## clynn11

She told my mom she was too scared to tell anyone because she thought I would hate her by 'stealing my pregnancy thunder.' Which honestly makes me sad :( She's my little sister! 5 years younger than me. Always been kind of shy and awkward, never had many friends. I wish she would have told me sooner. I feel bad she's been going through this alone because she thought she'd hurt my feelings. Shit happens! I'm just worried about her and her man situation. They literally celebrated their 6 month anniversary last night. She's over 14 weeks already. So they conceived soooo soon into their relationship. He doesn't have a job. They're both soooo young. I'm just worried!

Colette- WOOOOHOOOO for a healthy bean!!! Soooo soooo happy for you!

Rachel- any update?? How are you feeling today??

Julie- I hope your appt. goes well, headache goes away, and that there's NO sign of pre-e.

Sandy- I hope your GD test goes smoothly!!


----------



## Disneybaby26

Julie- I hope your appt goes well!! Keep us posted!

Rachel- how are you today?!

Katrina- I'm sorry about AF Hun! Hopefully you can get in for the hsg ASAP. The sample results looks good to me! Personal ?- do you go for the big O after DH is done? Have you ever tried Preseed or anything like that? Sorry if I'm being invasive, I just SO think this will happen for you!!

Collette- awesome news about the scan! Yay for a little hb!

Cassidy- crazy about your sis! Is she finding out what she's having?


----------



## RobertRedford

Cassidy, so crazy. I'm glad your family is supportive. Is her BF being supportive through all of this? A pregnancy and a baby is a lot to put on a new relationship, keeping her in my thoughts!


----------



## morganwhite7

Aww Cass as crappy as her situation is, how COOL would it be for little Zuri to have a girl cousin the same age!? I have a bunch of girls in my family (3 preggos!) who are all due in the summer. I can't wait to have a bunch of little rascals running around at holidays now.. so fun :)

P.s. if any of them have boys, I will DIE. Aaron's sis has her 4D gender reveal March 11th and I think I'm more nervous for it than she is......


----------



## clynn11

I think she'll find out for sure. She already has a name picked out for either gender lol. She said her boyfriend was freaked out (of course) at first but that he's been being very supportive. And apparently his whole family knew before any of our family did and she said they're being really great about it too. So that makes me happy! I honestly just don't want it all falling on my mom and step-dad's shoulders. My p.o.s. 27 year old brother already moved back in with her because he can't do anything with his life, and my 4 year old nephew is there probably 70% of the time because his mom sucks too. Then there's my baby sister who just turned 6. Alexis who just turned 18 in August (so she'll be 19 riiiight before or riiiight after she gives birth lol) and now a new baby is going to be in the house. My mom just does so much all of the time and i'm worried it's gonna wear her down! Her boyfriend needs to get a job so he can help pay for baby supplies!

I'm actually really excited for Zuri to have a cousin close in age (although I feel bad because right now i'm wishing it's a boy.. bahaha.) Obviously i'll be excited no matter what and am sooo looking forward to holidays with babies running around! We've added SO MANY new babies to our family. Starting with my cousin Toni who gave birth in October, my cousin James had a son in December, my cousin Stevie gave birth in January, and now i'm due August 1st and Lexi's due August 22nd! Lol. So crazy how all of 'the cousins' are popping out babies at once! I'm excited for our annual family reunions :)


----------



## RobertRedford

I'm a bit jealous! I think it would be really fun to have cousins, and I hope my kiddos will have cousins who are the same age. I have two cousins and don't really see either of them. They're both older and weird. One went AWOL a few years ago, ditching his wife and then baby. my grandmother ended up supporting his wife and baby while his wife was finding a job, etc. He's kind of back in the picture but is not in contact with anyone.

I'm still shocked that she waited so long to tell the family, I wouldn't be able to keep it in! Is she opening up to you about her pregnancy now? I would want to know how she is feeling, any morning sickness, etc!

We're going to try combining threads, seeing as there are so few of us on the TTC thread and most of us post double anyways. :)


----------



## Cowgirl07

All the numbers look good. The gave us values they had to beat and across the board they are fine. 
We used pre seed the last two cycles and I tried soft cups but I hate them.


----------



## clynn11

Sounds good to me!! I've been wanting us all to be together for a long time now <3

Yes, she's opening up a lot more :) Told me she's only been sick like 4 times. Has felt it's a boy from the beginning. If it's a boy he'll be Carter Anthony, if it's a girl she'll be Aaliyah (she doesn't have a middle name picked yet). I warned her she is going to have to get her butthole swabbed (LOL) since that was news to me.


----------



## brunettebimbo

That's lovely about your sister Cassidy, hope she's ok :)

Sandy good luck tomorrow!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Butthole swabbed!?!?


----------



## clynn11

His numbers do look really good Katrina!! I hope your hsg gives you good results and insight. After that I think Clomid will really help give you that extra boost and you will get your BFP!! Clomid's helped SO MANY of the ladies in here it's crazy. 

I love our stories, they're inspirational! Lol.


----------



## clynn11

Apparently for the strep B test they have to swab your booty :/ lol. Do they not do that in the UK?!


----------



## brunettebimbo

No :rofl:


----------



## clynn11

Well that sucks (for me, not you lol). :( I haven't had to get it done yet but was pre-warned by the lovely ladies in this thread lol. I had never heard of it being done! Lol


----------



## brunettebimbo

I've never heard of that either!

OMG I am so scared to poo!! I'm constipated but don't want to strain. I've just been and had some EWCM which makes me nervous!


----------



## clynn11

I had the same issue early on and ended up spotting after straining one time :( Scared me so much! Everything was okay though. <3


----------



## RobertRedford

This butthole swabbing is news to me too. Jeesh.


----------



## morganwhite7

Haha I remember that Cass. 

Katrina- SoftCups do suck but they make little girlies!! Lol. Worth a shot at least, I got my BFP 1st time using!

And how strange about no Strep B testing in the UK... it is VERY common (hence why they test everyone) and can be really dangerous! My mom had it with me I guess! I'll have to ask her what they did to find that out and see what she says ;) lol


----------



## brunettebimbo

They might do it now. Tristan is 3 years and 4 months so a lot could have changed. Guess I will find out when I see my midwife.


----------



## Cowgirl07

I know that's why I attempt them lol


----------



## jury3

For me the soft cup made a girl and a boy! Lol

I would love to have a niece or nephew around my babies' age, but so far that's a no go. My brother and his fiancé have sort of been trying but no luck. She has 2 girls from previous relationships but they are 5 and 8 I think. DW's brother is married but they live in Houston and are moving to Fargo...I think they'll be trying soon but not sure. My other brother is a single dude having fun, so I would prefer he not knock anyone up right now lol

Had doc apt, bp was fine. Still here, trying to pee...a pregnant lady who can't pee, wtf?! She said she thinks it's fine since bp was fine though. Prescribed headache meds but it's class c so I prob won't use it. Also suggested trying sudafed bc I am stuffy, that's basically all year long though lol babies hb were good, so just waiting to pee and make sure it's ok


----------



## Cowgirl07

Ill be happy if I can give Dh a baby, boy or girl. Doesn't matter anymore.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Eurgh, I'm getting some pains on my left side and the odd one shooting down towards my lady bits. They are quite painful so I'm beginning to panic. I have trapped wind and feel slightly constipated so hoping it's just that!


----------



## RobertRedford

cramping isb't unusal, BB, and it could also be gas pains. Be sure to stay very hydrated. 

Is anyone else getting the creepy ads for chronic consipation on BnB today? Or am I the only lucky one?


----------



## Cowgirl07

Nope I have mattress ones, I want a new mattress so bad!


----------



## RobertRedford

Cowgirl07 said:


> Nope I have mattress ones, I want a new mattress so bad!

Lucky! I got a new mattress recently and love it. It makes such a big difference in my sleep! I went from tossing and turning to sleeping through the night, out cold. I got a tempurpedic and financed it- I will basically be paying it off for the rest of my life, pretty much, but its well worth the $80/month.


----------



## HWPG

i have no ads today... but sometimes on my iphone, i dont even try to open BnB. the ad will take up the whole screen and i dont know how to find the "x". SOOOO annoying!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Thanks Amanda :) I took some Windeze and it seemed to pass. 

I am so scared to take my last test tomorrow. With my last loss I took a test the day AF was due and got my BFP then tested 48hours later and the test was barely visible and started bleeding that afternoon. Hoping so hard it doesn't happen again.


----------



## HWPG

did you guys ever find it weird/funny on the TTC when there were creepers? i know we couldnt make it really closed, but still..... i was like, "who dat lookin' ovah heah!?" when i saw new names at the bottom.
i am skipping the gym today; i went yetserday, did the elliptical (very slowly) for 45 mins. i find my outfit to be ridiculous to hilarious, as i'm wearing a cami under my workout shirt since the shirt is no longer long enough. i was going to buy a new "maternity" workout shirt the other day but no, $30 is too much. i will just get some long wife beaters or something. and i havent really felt much movement today, but i just had a hot chocolate and choc chip cookie, so i'm hoping for a little sugar rush. 
tonights dinner is shrimp and pasta and pesto, i believe. i did Russian last night, so i can either a) work on my sisters resumse or b) do some cross stitch tonight. undecided.
what are your plans for the evening?


----------



## brunettebimbo

I'm off to bed :lol: It's nearly 10pm here.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Wife beaters? I know we had some stalkers who never posted.


----------



## goldstns

Ugh. I need advice... I'm not a fan of mu dad. Mom and dad r getting divorced. Well dad wants to be in Alia life. Which is hard for me because it means I have to be apart of it all. He doesn't know that I don't want to be close with him. He thinks we r just fine. So I feel like I am just fulfilling my duties by letting him see Alia. I almost feel like he is asking to see her to fulfill his as well. So Friday we r seeing each other. How do I "nicely" make sure its a short visit?


----------



## Cowgirl07

Well what time are you meeting? You can meet before her bed time and say she has a routine etc. Maybe say you have plans afterward?


----------



## brunettebimbo

I'm not sure. Just don't do anything your unhappy with. To cut a long story short I only found my Father in my early twenties. Things were great. He then started to screw up. Picked his girlfriend over all his kids. She was nuts and needed locking up. He didn't come to my wedding. He didn't see Tristan until he was 4 months old and has seen him probably 3 times since. I have him one chance and he blew it by picking the psycho over Tristan. He missed his only Grandchild's christening so I cut ties because it's best all round.


----------



## RobertRedford

HWPG said:


> did you guys ever find it weird/funny on the TTC when there were creepers? i know we couldnt make it really closed, but still..... i was like, "who dat lookin' ovah heah!?" when i saw new names at the bottom.
> i am skipping the gym today; i went yetserday, did the elliptical (very slowly) for 45 mins. i find my outfit to be ridiculous to hilarious, as i'm wearing a cami under my workout shirt since the shirt is no longer long enough. i was going to buy a new "maternity" workout shirt the other day but no, $30 is too much. i will just get some long wife beaters or something. and i havent really felt much movement today, but i just had a hot chocolate and choc chip cookie, so i'm hoping for a little sugar rush.
> tonights dinner is shrimp and pasta and pesto, i believe. i did Russian last night, so i can either a) work on my sisters resumse or b) do some cross stitch tonight. undecided.
> what are your plans for the evening?

yes, I find the creepers weird. I wonder what they get out of reading our losed forum. must be hard to follow, lol! We see you down there, lookie loos

I wear lululemon to work out for the most part, mainly because it wicks away sweat and fits so well but recently have been working out in the Target brand mossimo long and lean tank tops. they're long enough to be maternity (i know lots who wore them all throughout their pregnancy) and theyre $10. Perfect for the gym! 

I'm going to spin tonight, round two for the day. then going to bed early :) Shrimp sounds super yummy, I may have to make something with shrimp in it now!



Cowgirl07 said:


> Wife beaters? I know we had some stalkers who never posted.

wife beaters are tank tops. like guy undershirt tank tops. :)


----------



## Cowgirl07

I call them white beaters. :haha:


----------



## goldstns

Cowgirl thx for the idea. However since mom lives we us, he only will come during day when she's not around and since I take every other Friday off work to be with Alia he planned that out.

bb- I'm really close with dads family, so its hard to just remove him. However, he is a money moocher, thinks he's better then everyone/everything, verbally abused mom and me growing up and cheated on mom. So all around a bad guy that I DONT want Alia learning from.


----------



## goldstns

Maybe I'll just say I'm exhausted so I need it to be a short visit. If he gets mad, I don't really care!


----------



## RobertRedford

Nikki, you're the mom now, you call the shots. I don't think anyone will question your decisions. If you want to only have a short visit, then simply say so. Maybe, as things progress, you can reevaluate in the future. Shes your child, and you make the decisions for her right now. Maybe try to set the visit an hour before feeding, or something that gives you an out and an easy way to depart and end the visit?


----------



## Cowgirl07

What Amanda said, your baby your house and your the boss! 
I've been having some major guilt about not getting pregnant lately, I don't think my impending birthday is helping any. I am sure someone will ask about having children.


----------



## RobertRedford

Cowgirl07 said:


> What Amanda said, your baby your house and your the boss!
> I've been having some major guilt about not getting pregnant lately, I don't think my impending birthday is helping any. I am sure someone will ask about having children.

I'm so sorry hun. you have NOTHING to feel guilty about. You're not letting anyone down by not being pregnant right now, you have no control over this and can't hold yourself responsible. You've been doing everything right and trying your best. Keep your head up.

If someone asks, its a really person and sensitive topic, and awfully rude of them, even if they don't know that you're trying. I can't remember where I saw it, but there was a fantastic article circulating about this exact topic. I will have to find it for you.


----------



## jury3

Nikki-I totally understand. You could use a nap as an excuse. Tell him it's time for your nap and Alia's nap. 

My dad was a meth user and was abusive towards my mom growing up. She finally got the strength to leave. He tried to keep a relationship with us kids, but he was back and forth with girlfriends and with still using. It took my gpa getting really sick and passing away for him to get it together. He is finally clean and trying to reconnect with us. It's awkward meeting with him though bc we don't have much to talk about. We usually take him out to lunch so we don't have to stay long. He is so excited about the babies though. He keeps talking about cleaning up a bedroom so we can stay the night, but I don't see that happening. I feel bad though bc he's at least trying.

Katrina-Don't feel guilty! You are doing all you can. Even better, you guys are taking the steps to see what's going on. I have a feeling you are going to be pregnant really soon!


----------



## jury3

Rachel, where are you????


----------



## Cowgirl07

Thanks ladies-I don't think it helped that my soon to be catholic priest cousin put something on facebook about Natural family planning being they only way to prevent and get pregnant.


----------



## RobertRedford

Julie, I'm wondering the same thing. I hope little miss Ellie isn't making an early appearance!

Katrina, I'm sorry. Thats poor timing :(


----------



## Cowgirl07

Oh family got to love them. 
Rachel I hope you are okay!!


----------



## jury3

Katrina, I sure hope you don't believe that...You can't tell me that everyone who has ever used clomid or had IVF was not meant to have children. If those babies weren't meant to be, wouldn't god stop them from being? 
I just really hate things like that. My friend was telling me the other day that this crazy, super religious lady we worked with was saying that I have demon babies bc I'm in a sam-sex relationship. lol


----------



## Cowgirl07

No I do not, and I rarely voice my opinion on facebook but I did this time. I just said natural family planning doesn't work for everyone. Whether they are trying to get pregnant or trying to prevent. Sometimes hormonal or non hormonal help is needed and it is a decision the women have to make for themselves.


----------



## RobertRedford

jury3 said:


> Katrina, I sure hope you don't believe that...You can't tell me that everyone who has ever used clomid or had IVF was not meant to have children. If those babies weren't meant to be, wouldn't god stop them from being?
> I just really hate things like that. My friend was telling me the other day that this crazy, super religious lady we worked with was saying that I have demon babies bc I'm in a sam-sex relationship. lol

I'm sorry to laugh, but I actually just lol'd. Who ever thinks that any child is a "demon baby", regardless of where they came from, should keep their opinions to themselves, in my opinion! how rude.


----------



## jury3

Good for you! That is one way of thinking I will just never understand. Do they also believe that we shouldn't use any medicines or medical interventions for anything? Oh well, I'm glad you don't believe it. IF (notice I said IF) you need a little help, there is nothing wrong with that. We gotta do, what we gotta do!


----------



## frsttimemama

Mirolee, that sounds wonderful! I hope you get some movement soon! My plans for the evening include a couple loads of laundry, dishes, paying bills, and making dinner before passing out in my chair . We are having hamburgers, baked potatoes, and asparagus for dinner (hubby's request -- the asparagus is for me, he doesn't like it.) I haven't been feeling hamburgers since being pregnant, but I'll make them for him. Just tryin to get as much done as I can since I'm going to be working crazy amounts of hours the rest of the week and all weekend, too.. and probably for the next couple of weeks really. Ugh.

Julie, that's awful and that crazy lady should be ashamed of herself!! Glad your appointment went well.

Katrina, I'm SO sorry you feel that way. If it's any worth to you, I can completely relate. I felt TOTALLY guilty and broken because I was the one with the problem whose stuff didn't work like it should. I felt awful because I couldn't give my husband the baby we both wanted so badly. We didn't know it. He married broken goods. He was stuck with me. When they told me I had PCOS and may never have kids, as bad as I hated it, I offered him an out right then and there.. and he told me I was nuts, that he wasn't going anywhere, that we were in this together and we would have kids, even if we had to adopt. And I miraculously got pregnant a couple months later! Then when we lost our son at full term, it was even worse for me because I was the one whose body didn't make things right and let him die. I didn't protect him and take care of him like a mama should no matter how hard I tried. I still carry that guilt to this day, and I always will. I remember laying there while they were getting me ready for my C-section, crossing my legs and squeezing them as tight as I could, thinking and praying that somehow, that would make a difference for him. But as we all know it didn't. And it couldn't and wouldn't. These are definitely some of the worst feelings in the world, but trust me, you shouldn't feel guilty. There isn't anything to feel guilty for. Yes, I know that saying that makes me a hypocrite. I can't help it. In my mind, I know that it's not my fault that my stuff doesn't work right, and it's not my fault that things didn't form quite right and my son died. That doesn't mean that I don't still have the guilt. All I can do is reassure you that those feelings are normal, that you're not alone, and you can still have babies. You just need a little help. There is no shame in that whatsoever. I needed help, too. Your cousin is so rude. That's horrible of him to say that. I'm so sorry that he said that and hurt your feelings. 

Nikki, I'm with Katrina.. and Amanda. Or maybe you could meet him for lunch somewhere so you have a way to leave since it's on neutral turf then? 

So I just had a good cry pouring my heart out in my reply to Katrina. I never shared all of that with anyone. It's still so hard sometimes. Today has been 8 months already. It's so hard to believe. I wish I could hold him one more time. I was too afraid to hold him or touch him much in the hospital. I don't remember touching him when he was warm, only cold. My husband assures me I did, but I was so drugged up on morphine and anesthesia meds that the whole thing is fuzzy. It's just so damn hard sometimes. Sorry if I've grossed anyone out with that. And I'm terrified that it will happen again. Beyond terrified. This can fastfoward 30 weeks and that would be alright with me.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Your babies aren't demons babies either they are god's gift! I think his theory if god wants it to happen it will happen on its own. His family is very different from mine. He is a vegetarian, which drives my grandma nuts, and seem to live very sheltered life.


----------



## jury3

Amanda-lol This woman is seriously crazy. She's as crazy as those Westboro Baptist people. My poor friend has to hitch a ride to work with her sometimes and she said she goes on and on about all this crazy stuff the whole time. She was one of my teacher's assistants last year and I actually had to tell her to get out of my classroom one time bc she was having a conversation about gay marriage. She made some really negative comments, I don't even remember what they are now. Not only did it piss me off bc of my life, but also bc we have kids who are gay and kids with gay parents. I could have punched her lol There should be a special place for people like that to go so they can all be crazy together and leave the rest of us alone!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Sandy-I am so sorry. Hugs sent your way. Thank you for your honest reply. I seriously offered my husband an out last night as well. I said if things don't work out or if we need more help then anticipated he can leave. He said he never would and he didn't marry me because I can have children, he married me because he couldn't imagine life with out me.


----------



## frsttimemama

You are absolutely welcome. Doesn't that make you feel better when they tell you that? I am seriously here any time you need to talk. And thank you also.


----------



## jury3

Oh Sandy :( You can't blame yourself, there is nothing you could have done. I can't imagine how hard that must be though. I know I'm paranoid enough that something will happen and it will be my fault for not paying enough attention or something. I'm sure your paranoia is a few notches about mine :) I'm sure you and this baby will be fine though. Hang in there :hugs:

Katrina-That's so sweet! What a good hubby :)


----------



## Cowgirl07

Yes it does. Thanks Sandy, I may take you up on that!


----------



## RobertRedford

I still have an hour left of work and I am SO tired. I got up at 5am to go work out, then went straight to work. I got here an hour and a half early (yay for OT!) but man, i'm beat. I'm going to spin straight after work again, too. I don't want to, but Its too late to cancel without being charged, and im too cheap to waste the $$. sigh. i can sleep when im dead :haha:

My ticker is off, I think I'm closer to 2dpo, not 1dpo, and I am ss like crazy. seriously someone tell me not to. theres NO point this early on. Its so strange knowing that there is a real chance of a bfp this cycle, even if i have mixed feelings around it.


----------



## frsttimemama

Any time!


----------



## frsttimemama

I can't imagine how you must feel Amanda! FX for whatever outcome you'd like to have.


----------



## Disneybaby26

Julie- what did they give you? My doctor gave me fioricet for the headaches and I've taken it a few times.

Katrina- don't ever feel guilty Hun, you are making the effort and you'll have that bfp sooner than you think, I just know it!!

Sonia was supposed to send me a bump pic to post last week and she never did, ill have to bug her!

Also, Rachel is making me nervous!


----------



## frsttimemama

I'm also anxious for some kind of update from Rachel!

Kara, how is Sonia?


----------



## clynn11

I SEE YOU RACHEL!!!!

Amanda, I am so interested to see what happens! I know either way/outcome it will work out <3

Sandy, I think you are so strong for what you go through every day. You are an amazing lady!


----------



## Disneybaby26

Sonia is good! 25 weeks already! He said the MS finally subsided at 20 weeks. She lost 12 pounds from being to sick!! So, she's looking forward to a little weight gain! :) ill neg her or a belly pic!


----------



## TTCaWee1

Sorry to worry you ladies!! I'm here! And I'm at home! I took a Epsom salt bath last night and told myself is call after if I didn't feel better but I passed out on the couch. Got up today, belly has dropped a bit more...some more pains today but nothing like yesterday. So so sooooo swollen. I worked today but I worked in fast track so I sat most of the day. I'm off tomorrow and I have a massage so hopefully I will feel wonderful...

Glad all was ok Julie. 

And how exciting Cassidy! I would love a friend or sis to have a baby the same time as me so they can play. 

Congrats on your bfp bb!!

Amanda - I'm not following the other thread - did you and OH do anything different this month? 

Again, sorry I worried anyone! I still think she's going to come early but hopefully for not another 3 weeks or so


----------



## frsttimemama

Glad you're doing well Rachel! 

Cassidy, that is exciting! In my family, we all had cousins born the same year. My mom had 6 brothers and sisters so there were lots of kids and grandkids. It was always fun. And thanks. I don't feel like I'm anything special.


----------



## Disneybaby26

So glad everything is okay and today was a better day, Rachel!! Enjoy that message mama!!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Sandy - I cannot imagine what you went through. You are such a strong woman, I just wanted to say that. I am sure you are absolutely terrified this time and I can't blame you at all. 

Cassidy- That is so crazy about your sister!! 

Rachel - So glad you are doing okay and Ellie hasn't made her arrival yet!

Nikki/Julie - I have a strange relationship with my father too. He left when I was 9 months old. He was a very hardcore alcoholic. I didn't see him again until I was almost 23 years old when I decided I wanted to make amends with him. He lived in Florida, but moved back here to be closer to me but when he got here he was still a raging alcoholic. So after a few months of trying to have a relationship, I couldn't handle him being drunk so I cut off contact for almost another year. Somehow or other we started talking again but he was STILL drinking. He called me one night and said he was going to kill himself and said that If i couldn't love him, he didn't want to be here. He disappeared for 3 weeks and someone found him on the side of the road nearly dead. He finally went to rehab and now is in AA. He's been sober for almost 2 years, and lives in the apartment under me and DH. I still feel disconnected from him but we are working on it. He is so excited about the baby.


----------



## RobertRedford

Rachel, so glad miss Ellie is hanging tight for a bit longer. To answer your question, no, OH and I split right after we got back from a vacation in early feb. Divorce proceedings are already underway. It was amicable and I'm so happy now. It was hard but the right decision. Copying and pasting my post from last week from the ttc thread bc I'm too lazy to retype: I (herein after, "dumbass") went to dinner with my ex last night and also to grab my stroller from him (from my last pregnancy). We had a great dinner and of course one thing led to another. I'm not on bc yet and I was like eh, Its only cd11, and I've been O'ing constistenly on cd16. It was risky (and stupid...) but 5 days before O seemed relatively safe. I got home and took an opk just for the hell of it. Yeah..its positive.

So now we wait.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.2 KB
Views: 0


----------



## brunettebimbo

Sandy that broke my heart to read. I'm so sorry you had to got through that :hugs:

Excuse my French but thank fuck for that!
The line is still there! It's not as dark as I would have liked but it is definitely darker than the other one. I don't have to pick this one up to see the line. 

https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh70/kjordanj/Snapbucket/11FD342B-CDC0-48AC-A6E2-09B203A3CE36_zpsmow6joun.jpg
https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh70/kjordanj/Snapbucket/1825F101-CC60-450B-8DBA-1721F757DDF1_zpsjzkjp9ax.png


----------



## wavescrash

Bb - yay yay yay, congrats :)

38 weeks and only 8 days to go, my goodness.


----------



## asmcsm

So sorry you feel the way you do Katrina. Your DH sounds so sweet. I hope that you two get your baby soon :hugs:

Sandy, your post totally made me year up. You're so strong. I'm so glad you've got another little one on the way to help ease a little of the pain.

Amanda, the suspense is killing me! 

Holy crap, so the first baby on my due date thread was born on Sunday. She was due June 3rd but went into labor at 25.5 weeks and they couldn't stop it so ended up doing a c-section. As far as she's updated, baby is doing well and in NICU. So scary though! I can't imagine going into labor next week.


----------



## RobertRedford

Holy crap ash, lux better stay put for another 10 weeks at least!

Bb I see a line, super clear, getting darker!


----------



## asmcsm

I know right!! I'm not ready yet lol. She's definitely not ready yet. She's been kicking away the last few days. It's crazy to me how much stronger she's getting. Of course DH still says he doesn't think they're that strong because he's expecting my belly to like pop out way more when she kicks lol


----------



## jury3

Rachel-Glad all is ok!

Bb-that's a good line!

Britt-that's crazy! I'm glad your dad is doing better. My dad's ex would call me saying he was threatening to kill himself and I eventually had to tell her it wasn't my problem, I couldn't save him. A few years later he would text me and ask me weird questions bc he thought he could hear my brother and me talking about him. (He heard voices and was paranoid) I had to flat out tell him not to text me when he's high. I think that caught him off guard, but he didn't do it anymore. He's had strokes and has to take all kinds of meds now. I just hope he never goes back to all that.

Kara-that's the same thing they prescribed me. I haven't had many headaches though, so I doubt I'll mess with it unless they keep happening. This is the first time Tylenol didn't do the trick.


----------



## brunettebimbo

I can't believe some of you are so close to having your babies! :happydance:

Julie when do they plan on delivering your babies?

Sorry for test spam, I've just taken a picture of both dry!
https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh70/kjordanj/Snapbucket/1AC555AE-8963-4AA7-A61C-3B3BCFA9D7AA_zps5shw49cz.jpg


----------



## brunettebimbo

Just been to see the Doctor. He did my blood pressure etc. Everything ok. I'm seeing the midwife on 17th March and he's going to organise a scan for 7 weeks. He's positive things are going to be ok this time so FX! He's advised me to take it easy at te gym too.


----------



## goldstns

Those of you with bad connections with your father.... Does it make you so excited when you see a good dad spending time with his kids? I love it and in my head I say to the kid "cherish this moment". I wish I had a good dad. It means alot to me that dh bonds with Alia.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

goldstns said:


> Those of you with bad connections with your father.... Does it make you so excited when you see a good dad spending time with his kids? I love it and in my head I say to the kid "cherish this moment". I wish I had a good dad. It means alot to me that dh bonds with Alia.

Yes!!! I grew up without a dad my entire life and it was sad and sometimes lonely. I love when I see dads that look happy to be playing with their children and involved with them. I have no idea what that is like.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Julie- that's crazy about your Dad, and good for your for putting your foot down and telling him not to contact you when he was messed up. That's what I had to do with my dad because it hurt too much to talk to him when he was drunk. He was always lying to me and standing me up when we were supposed to meet places. I told him I didn't bring him back into my life to act like that.


----------



## frsttimemama

Thanks ladies for the support. I just havr tough days sometimes. Just part of it.

Congratulations on the darker line BB!

I am already irritated today. Ugh! So we stopped the mail while we were on vacation. I went to the post office which is a special out of the way trip only to find they don't open at 8 like hubby heard on the recording. Seriously? I could have gotten up early, been at the lab at 8 instead of 930 and gotmore this test going. I'm starving! I'm tired and have to work evenings tonight and I have to go in and do other things that are needed for my actual job. Just ticks me off. I guess I'm irritable. I feel bad because I called Hubby and was like did you even call to check the hours or just tell me you did. Uncalled for. I'm a jerk.


----------



## frsttimemama

Thanks ladies for the support. I just havr tough days sometimes. Just part of it.

Congratulations on the darker line BB!

I am already irritated today. Ugh! So we stopped the mail while we were on vacation. I went to the post office which is a special out of the way trip only to find they don't open at 8 like hubby heard on the recording. Seriously? I could have gotten up early, been at the lab at 8 instead of 930 and gotmore this test going. I'm starving! I'm tired and have to work evenings tonight and I have to go in and do other things that are needed for my actual job. Just ticks me off. I guess I'm irritable. I feel bad because I called Hubby and was like did you even call to check the hours or just tell me you did. Uncalled for. I'm a jerk.


----------



## morganwhite7

I'm so excited for Marley to have a good daddy. Aaron helped raise his brother's lil girl from when she was a newborn (he lived with them) so I know he's got the hang of it BETTER than me probably!! My dad is also out of the picture (after our accident- my parents had just divorced and he is just a crappy person in general) and it will be SO nice to see Marley be loved and be a "daddy's girl" like I always wished I could be. I can't wait to get it right for her! 

Sandy- Lots of hugs. I was crying reading about your birth experience.. I feel the same, like I just woke up after being on a freezing cold steel surgical table sobbing, naked, with doctors running all around me. Next thing I know- I wake up and I have no belly, just a picture of a baby with a huge breathing tube thing taped to his face. Awful just awful.. I hate that we associate those memories with our sons. It will be better this time. I am always here for you. For me, it got a bit harder into 3rd tri because birth is coming which is terrifying. It's all coming back, since I'm not in the "omg I'm pregnant!" phase anymore.. the real stuff is starting to set in. It's so hard to not worry. Anyways, I'm blabbing.. just really feel for you love and will be here for you throughout this pregnancy to help you through the tough stuff! Hang in there! P.s. do you feel boy again? (I totally did, very similar pregnancies!)
P.s.s. "Uncalled for. I'm a jerk" LOL can you say preggo hormones!?! You are not! You are just having a moment ;)

AMANDA- I just shit my pants looking at your post, til I realized it was an ovulation test!!! Lol not sure what world I'm living on today, where smilies=preggo lmao. But how cool would that be. Excited to see what happens!! And try not to give in to the post-break up sex anymore lol.. how deliciously dangerous!!! (bet it was grrreat ;))

Waves- I can't wait to see miss Leah!!! Try to stay busy! Is everything bought/ready that you'll need? 

BB- Test spam ALL YOU WANT! I love seeing them! Seriously, TTCers: don't worry, post whatever you need! I want to make sure this thread is extra comfy for everyone.. charting CM, temps, all that nonsense.. please don't be shy bc I don't mind talking TTC a bit! :)


----------



## Lotalaughs16

Wow so much to catch up on...

Mirolee, I used to think it was wierd when other people were creeping but I have to admit I was a creeper for quite a few months before I got up the courage to join lol...also, can you come to MA and cook me dinner please?? You're dinners always sound so yummy!

Nikki, I agree with the others you are the Mom and you should only do what is comfortable for you...If he gets mad about a short visit than that's his problem.

Katrina, don't feel guilty...I know its hard but you WILL get your baby and even if that means a little help from medicine then that ok! Your hubby sounds very sweet.

Sandy, your post made me tear up...:hugs: You are such a strong woman and I can't wait until you get to have your babe in your arms!

Rachel, I'm glad Ellie is cooking a little longer!

Amanda...eek a little over a week and Leah will be here!


----------



## morganwhite7

^Hellooo Brittney! I hope you and pup are doing well!!! She is too stinkin cute! :)


AFM- OMG I **think** I just felt a kick to the ribs.. I have never felt this before.. PRAYING she flipped back head down and that all my SpinningBabies (breech tilt, inversions) worked lastnight!!! Guess we'll see tomorrow @ 8 a.m.


----------



## frsttimemama

Morgan, thank you. Yes, I am sure the farther it goes, the scarier ot will be.. and I don't know how that's even possible. Last week I was sobbing hysterically at the thought of going into labor and my water breaking. I feel like this is a girl (maybe wishful thinking, I don't know ), but the pregnancy is so similar to the last.. I don't know. I think a girl will be easier to have after losing a son, but we will take either more than happily. :) And yes, probably those preggo hormones!

I agree. I am more than willing to talk TTC. 

So along with my other complaints, I got LOST this morning! I have lived here for 4 years.. haha. In my defense, I go one way to the highway to go to the city my doctors office and lab are in. The roads are closed from ice jams and flooding due to this lovely weather and all the melting snow. So I drove around in the country til I got un-lost. Obviously I am a bit directionally challenged, but the roads in my county are not straight because of the river running through it. Anyway, I just want some lunch! Lol


----------



## morganwhite7

^Haha oh no!! Lol I am ready for some lunch too ;)


----------



## frsttimemama

Thanks Britt. I am ready for more pup pics! How is potty training going?

Morgan, fx for you! Hope she flipped back down!


----------



## Lotalaughs16

Thanks Morgan, We are doing well...Zara had worms last week so we've been giving her medicine and I think she's finally pooped them all out (gross). I also was working on potty training her so I attached a bell to the door and each time I take her out I take her paw and ring the bell...well I think she finally getting it! Marcos said that last night she rang the bell, he took her out and she pooped!! *proud mama*


----------



## morganwhite7

AWWWWWH, a bell!!! <3 

That is the best idea ever. And they're so easy to train (vs. small dogs) if you start early. Ours was trained by 9 weeks, as long as we paid attention and took him out frequently lol. How awesome. And worms are ttly normal, good thing they're gone.. just a puppy thing.


----------



## wavescrash

morganwhite7 said:


> Waves- I can't wait to see miss Leah!!! Try to stay busy! Is everything bought/ready that you'll need?

Yeah, everything we need is purchased. The only thing left to really do is finish strain-treating and washing a few onesies from when Hannah was a baby but she has plenty of clean/new clothes ready to go anyway. Oh and we need to put the car seat in the car. We have the base installed, just haven't put the car seat itself in there yet.

Now she just needs to hurry up and get here. I don't think "miserable" is an appropriate word for how I feel each day lol. And each day is worse than the next. Oh well, almost done. Just gotta find a way to get through the next 8 days.


----------



## morganwhite7

^Yeah esp with it getting cold all over again, the next week will be frigid and awful  I can't wait for it to get warmer, this winter is just insanity! Oh and if the stains don't come out, I wouldn't bother messing with em.. could be Leah's lazy day clothes.. she'll need something to poop out the side of!! ;) lol


----------



## frsttimemama

Yay Waves! :) So exciting! I bet you are beyond miserable! After our last experience, we aren't taking the carseat. Someone can bring it to us. 

Brittney, that's great! How awesome! Ours was potty trained when we got him at a year and a half old. Well mostly. We have had him for 3.5 years and he will still go on the floor while we are at work . We use a puppy pad, and problem solved! I'm not sure it's not an anxiety thing.


----------



## wavescrash

morganwhite7 said:


> ^Yeah esp with it getting cold all over again, the next week will be frigid and awful  I can't wait for it to get warmer, this winter is just insanity! Oh and if the stains don't come out, I wouldn't bother messing with em.. could be Leah's lazy day clothes.. she'll need something to poop out the side of!! ;) lol




frsttimemama said:


> Yay Waves! :) So exciting! I bet you are beyond miserable! After our last experience, we aren't taking the carseat. Someone can bring it to us.

Yeah this winter has been the worst. So ready for summer. Heck, I'll even settle for a mild spring at this point. I tried getting the stains out with that peroxide/Dawn dish soap mix floating around Pinterest and it faded them considerably but some of the onesies are so cute, I want to try Oxi-Clean spray on them next and if that doesn't work, I'm done. I just have to actually do it lol.

Beyond miserable indeed. Oh well, I know some people would love to be in my shoes right now so I feel bad complaining but I'm not going to pretend my body is handling this well or my sanity is doing okay lol. I'm so tired of people telling me I'm going to miss being pregnant. No I'm not. This isn't my first rodeo, I've experienced it a few times and each time has been more miserable than the last. Her movements are painful, nothing to miss about that. Swelling if I stand on my feet for more than a few minutes, headaches, exhaustion, nausea, lack of sleep, unable to breathe because she has her head shoved into my lungs... I'm done. Count me out lol.

I'm 38 weeks today. I was 38 weeks with Hannah when my water started leaking and I was admitted to deliver the next day. I was so hoping Leah would decide to show up around the same time but I guess she doesn't wanna break out yet lol.


----------



## morganwhite7

BB- Did you by any chance tell your sis at lunch today?? Jw it's always fun to get it out to SOMEONE! lol


----------



## Lotalaughs16

Thanks Sandy and Morgan...We're really trying to train her, she turned 7 weeks yesterday so it gives me hope when you say your pup was trained by 9 weeks Morgan! She pees everywhere without any type of notice or signs but she almost has the pooping thing down so now we'll start to focus on that lol...I ordered a play yard for her and it came in yesterday so we set it up with her crate so she has her pee pads, toys and bed all in one area and she doesn't have to sit in her crate all day...hopefully she loves it. My family has been really helpful with her too, my sister who's in collage stops by around noon to feed her and let her out and my mom stops by when she gets out of school just to keep her company...so I'm glad I haven't had to worry about separation anxiety with her. And we've been so lucky at night she cries for maybe 3-5 minutes then goes to sleep through the night! She's the best! I try to remember to post a pic of her new play area tonight when I get home :)


----------



## brunettebimbo

morganwhite7 said:


> BB- Did you by any chance tell your sis at lunch today?? Jw it's always fun to get it out to SOMEONE! lol

I did and my 2 friends I went to toddler :rofl:


----------



## RobertRedford

Amanda she is so close. So crazy. I can't wait to meet her! Time has just flown by!

sandy, hugs. I can't imagine how you must feel. Being pregnant again must be thrilling but also terrifying. 

^^morgan, same to you. I can only imagine how scary it is. much love to you both for being so strong! 

I woke up at 4am with really bad cramps/pain in my lower abdomen uterus. Felt like lots of pressure. Really odd!


----------



## HWPG

agreed with others - everyone should post all questions - ttc, charts, cm, symptoms, etc! the only thing we dont want/need is negative energy! :)
you all can come to my (tiny) house - i'll make you chicken piccatta, asparagus, roasted potatoes (two different types for our red and brown lovers), and a flourless chocolate torte, for our gluten free peeps. hm, maybe i'll make that this weekend!


----------



## morganwhite7

^As long as you've got hollandaise, too! ;)


----------



## Lotalaughs16

omg mirolee...YUMMMM. I really may show up sometime lol :) We are headed up to Sunday River again in a couple weeks and I'm in Maine on some weekends in the Summer at my grandparents house up north of you!


----------



## Lotalaughs16

also, I am a lover of both Red and Brown potatoes! hehe

...and golden.


----------



## frsttimemama

Thanks Amanda. That's super weird!

Oh my gosh Mirolee, that sounds super delish! I'm so starving! I have usually had breakfast and a snack by now! Lol.

What sounds good for lunch? I amto stopping as soon as I leave here. And supper? I won't have time to leave work and go get anything later so I need to pick something up for supper, too..


----------



## asmcsm

Glucose test for me today...sigh... I'm having potatoes and eggs for breakfast since I have a very limited menu. All I want is a big bowl of fruit but not allowed :? At least I get to see baby girl today


----------



## wavescrash

RobertRedford said:


> Ash Amanda she is so close. So crazy. I can't wait to meet her! Time has just flown by!

:) Thanks! You and me both!


----------



## frsttimemama

I'm jealous! I have to be fasting for 8-10 hours for mine. :( Almost done though! 40 more minutes.


----------



## asmcsm

It's so weird how all doctors do it so differently. It really can't be that acurate if there isn't a set standard procedure


----------



## goldstns

I agree Ashlee .....so silly they all do different procedures!

my princess was an awesome sleeper last night....she's finally getting a good rhythm down...and now the time change is in like 10 days....going to screw her and me up...damn!


----------



## frsttimemama

Agree Ash!


----------



## goldstns

Robert- I hope those pains r all in your head!


----------



## RobertRedford

Mirolee, I'll be right over. I like all kinds of potatoes, i don't discriminate! :haha: 

Thanks, Nikki. We'll see what happens, so strange. 

Brittney, more pics of the puppy please :) 

I agree, we can have all preggos and ttc in one thread, as long as its positive and supportive


----------



## morganwhite7

Wow we're all "viewing this thread" feels like the old days again when we were all addicts!! Lol.

Even Sonia!! (plz post a belly pic!) Oh and have you decided on Sarah for sure yet??! :)


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Mirolee- that dinner sounds amazing! And i'm GF so yay for flourless anything! ;)

Brittney- Sounds like things are going good with the pup! She will get the hang of going outside for the bathroom! 

Amanda- 8 days!!! You can do it. Just know that that is your MAX amount of time. That's just next week. 

Ashlee- Good luck with the glucose test! mine is next friday but it's the one hour so they told me I didn't have to fast. They did tell me to try avoid ANY sugar for several days before the test, but isn't this kind of skewing the results? I don't want to pass for the sake of passing, I want to pass because i'm actually doing well and don't have GD! LOL


----------



## asmcsm

Fruit punch glucola really isn't bad! Its been in the fridge since my last apt but I put it in the freezer for the 15 minutes before I had to drink it and it honestly just tastes like really cold fruit punch. Woohoo!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

oh! And I have no problem whatsoever with the TTCer's being in our group!! I think it'd be nice to have us all back together!


----------



## asmcsm

I think it's nice too. There definitely wasn't as much talk with us all separated. I think for the most part we've always been pretty supportive of each other with the exception of a couple times but those kinda resolved themselves when a couple people left the boards


----------



## Disneybaby26

Just doing my lunchtime catch-up reading! Lol will try to post later! Xx


----------



## RobertRedford

asmcsm said:


> I think it's nice too. There definitely wasn't as much talk with us all separated. I think for the most part we've always been pretty supportive of each other with the exception of a couple times but those kinda resolved themselves when a couple people left the boards

I agree. I was awfully sad when we parted ways. I really like it all back together!


----------



## RobertRedford

btw, i got an email from them this am. Love this shirt (and the price!) if anyone is looking for comfy and cute maternity tops: 

https://www.ingridandisabel.com/product/1123/ruched-top.html#saleOnly=true

and this tank:

https://www.ingridandisabel.com/product/1114/everyday-cami.html#saleOnly=true


----------



## pdxmom

Ladies... Long time... On my cell trying to play catch up but but obvi there's just too much... I'm glad the threads have joined... This makes me really happy... Afm 26 weeks today :) have my gtt on Saturday ... I'm most worried abt fainting due to the fasting... They've asked me to fast for 12 hrs before the test n then the test is for 2 hrs... Doesn't make it easy at all..I'll deftly post a pic soon...promise


----------



## RobertRedford

Hi Sonia! Nice to see you back on the boards! I can't believe that you're already 26 weeks! Crazy.


----------



## TTCaWee1

Hi ladies!
I have no problem with joining groups again as long as there is no negativity and no "I'm tired of preggo people talk..." 

Amanda - wow. I guess I missed a lot. I know you really want a child but I hope that you don't end up preggo from rebound sex bc it sounds like you've got a lot going on. (No offense)

Waves - I can't believe you are 38 weeks! And I'm creeping right behind you!

I've been having contractions again since middle of the night. Couldn't sleep. Hand is numb still....ugh! My belly is sooo low too. I should take a pic later to show you all.


----------



## pdxmom

Yes 26 weeks already... Really crazy... There r days wen I feel it's goin by really slow but mostly I'm whoa wait a min :) 
Amanda so much goin on for u Hun... Hope u have nothing short of just the best outcome..watever u hope tht is...
Morgan we r in love with the name Sara... Dhs parents n family r fighting us on it tho... They think we're not keeping a typically Indian name which is not Gud for them... For now we r just lying low n not mentioning the name topic again but ya dh will take care of tht wen time comes n in all probability Sara it is :)


----------



## clynn11

Yay! It's like the old days! ;) Chatty cathys!

I have a very awkward relationship with my father. I love hearing Kevin talk about Zuri and his plans to get her into sports, etc. He seems to get more and more excited and comfortable with the idea of actually being a daddy as each day passes. It's awesome :)

Rachel- sorry the contractions are back :( Are they consistent???

Sonia- We've MISSED YOU!! So glad to hear you are doing good :hugs:

Brittney- Yaaay for her learning the bell trick! That's so exciting!!

Ash- glad to hear the fruit punch isn't too bad and that our doctors don't make us fast. I couldn't do it. I puke after a few hours if I haven't eaten anything because all of a sudden i'm starving! Lol


----------



## RobertRedford

TTCaWee1 said:


> Hi ladies!
> I have no problem with joining groups again as long as there is no negativity and no "I'm tired of preggo people talk..."
> 
> Amanda - wow. I guess I missed a lot. I know you really want a child but I hope that you don't end up preggo from rebound sex bc it sounds like you've got a lot going on. (No offense)
> 
> Waves - I can't believe you are 38 weeks! And I'm creeping right behind you!
> 
> I've been having contractions again since middle of the night. Couldn't sleep. Hand is numb still....ugh! My belly is sooo low too. I should take a pic later to show you all.

yes, pics please! Have you called your doc re: the contractions? Or do you think theyre still just strong BH?

I agree, I'd at least like my divorce to be final and have some time to move on and be in a relationship (and have it be a planned pregnancy) before this. but, what happens, happens. time will tell!


----------



## jury3

bb-Seriously those lines look great! Glad the doc is optimistic and everything is looking good! Can't wait for your scan!
If I make it to April 23rd, we have a c-section scheduled for that day. That's 38w 2d. It depends on if the babies flip (they are both breech right now) or if something happens before that.

Nikki-Yes, I love to see a father who is good with his children. I was always jealous of my friends who had good dads. My dad was always distant. Didn't hear "I love you" or have hugs or anything like that. 

Good luck to the ladies have glucose tests!

Sonia-so glad to hear from you! I can't believe you have to fast for 12 hours! That's annoying...I wish families weren't so annoying about things like names. It's your baby, you should be able to name her what you want!


----------



## jury3

Oh, and I'm ok with this being preggo and ttc again. I think we have fewer ttcers now, which I see as a good thing bc it means everyone is getting preggo! We just have a few more of you to knock up! I don't mind charts or test pics. As long as ttcers are ok with preggo talk, I think we'll be good :)


----------



## clynn11

I have absolutely no problem with TTC talk, ever! My only problem was negativity directed towards pregnant people. We've all tried/been trying so hard, and we all deserve our BFPS!!! I am so so happy to see the # of TTC'ers going down as the # of preggers go up! I know you ladies are going to get your BFPs any time now!!!


----------



## HWPG

my relationship with my dad is fine, just weird. he is right-wing, republican, conservative, religious, pro-america, pro-NRA, etc... i just cant handle it. he says horrible racist things and i wonder how i turned out the way i turned out. and he doesnt listen, which drives me the most crazy - he esp doesnt listen to my niece/nephew (his grandkids). yes, logan is 4 years old, but when the crazy man with a beard missing two front teeth who you see twice a year says he's going to kiss you goodbye and instead raspberries your neck, would you trust him? no. and logan def does not trust him. i'm afriad to let my kids near him because i want them to feel safe, and this is def not a safe zone - meaning, how they feel may/may not get heard. also, my dad (and his gf) both believe in tough love, and we (my sisters/i/my mom) dont subscribe to that completely - example: if my dad's gf's grandkid falls, they're like, "get up! you're good!" - and i've seen this child be BLEEDING and they're like "walk it off! dirt in your wound is good, germs are good!". whereas, my sister and i are like, "what happened? you're crying. you're bleeding. let's attend to that". yes, logan is probably coddled. but he also feels like when something happens/hurts, he wont just be told to "walk it off". and trust me, we've said that to him also. but my dad/his gf have called logan a "sally" and a "sissy" outloud, and that doesnt go over well with me. (whoa, rant. apparently some pent up feelings!).
on another note, OH told me last night he does NOT want to cut the cord, and in fact it grossed him out a little bit. i think this is hilarious and doenst bother me in the least. i told him "you know the baby comes home with a few inches of cord still attached that turns balck and falls off, right?" - he was horrified. bahahah! steep learning curve ahead! luckily, i am not sentimental about these things, but i did have a good laugh about it. 
here's a topic for discussion: placenta capsules. yes, no? awesome, gross?


----------



## asmcsm

Ugh still waiting...They took my blood already but it's ridiculously busy so still waiting for my actual appointment and ultrasound... DH is getting frustrated because he's supposed to be back at work soon


----------



## brunettebimbo

Placenta Capsules - I would if it wasn't so expensive.


----------



## RobertRedford

HWPG said:


> here's a topic for discussion: placenta capsules. yes, no? awesome, gross?

I'm all for it and think its a neat idea, but will not be doing it. If you're okay with it, go for it. I, personally, want to gag thinking about it! lol. I would be interested in other non-western ways to be sure that your body is healthy and nourished post-partum, in addition to pre-natals, etc. 

My dad and I, too, have a fine but weird relationship. My parents split when I was 13ish because of his infidelity. He is (and was) a great dad, but I have a lot of resentment towards him for breaking up our family and causing so much stress and hurt to myself, my mom and my siblings. My mom loved my dad more than anything, and loved her family the way it was. I wish that he could have been more of an adult and ended their marraige with grace and leaving my mom with some dignity rather than cheating and having it become a big scandalous affair. I'm very much my dads daugther, too. We have very similar interests and antics, and I look so much like him.

That being said, my dad is a great, supportive dad who lives to be a grandpa for my nephew and will always be there 110%. My sister and I have different moms (she is 17 years older than me from a different marraige) and said that during her pregnancy and l&d, she expected her mom to be there, to stay after when the baby was born, etc. But my dad was the one who was there for a week after he was born, cleaning the house for them, cooking, doing laundry, etc. My sister lost a lot of blood during labor and was really anemic, and my dad was there cooking everything in cast iron pans and making them tons of iron rich foods. She still talks about how shockingly wonderful he was.


----------



## clynn11

Ugh Ash that sucks!!! I hope they hurry up.

Mirolee- Ugh just reading about that makes me mad and sounds EXACTLY LIKE MY FATHER. He's the most conservative asshole i've ever met, constantly says really rude things to people and thinks he can laugh it off as a joke afterwards. No, you being a dick is not excusable because you laughed afterwards. He's called my husband his 'daughter' introducing him on multiple occasions because Kevin is small framed. Pisses me off so much, we've left abruptly during visits multiple times because of it.

Personally, I think placenta capsules are cool for some people, but not for me! Lol. I've thought about it a lot and am HORRIBLE at remembering to take anything daily anyways, so I just don't see the point in spending the money on it. Although I've read about some women who swear by it!


----------



## morganwhite7

My dad is a conservative, small-minded asshole too :)

And I think Rach misunderstood (or maybe I did) that Amanda banged her OH not a rebound! Lol. Amanda I'm glad you're happier. Even if he deserved it, I'd be a miserable wreck. I am NOT good with change. It takes a lot of strength to move on and be mature enough to say- this is not right for me!

Hmmm... placenta encapsulation. I may do some research now so thanks for sparking the thought! My opinions now are that it CAN be beneficial, but not necessary seeing as 99% of the world doesn't do it lol (my own stat) and still are just fine post-partum. But if the benefits are worth it, I'd def consider! CAPSULES not PLACENTA STEW lmao... and this is not a joke, my earthy/hippie Aunt did this after her 3rd son... ate it in a stew to herself. The thought is just revolting. 

P.s. I have been waking up with awful headaches this week.. have one right now. Of course the moment you ppl start mentioning this symptom I acquire it, too. Eurgh. I don't like to take Tylenol unless I'm dying.


----------



## HWPG

i think amanda did not bang her OH, but instead her ex from before her OH.... amanda, we need some clarity!
i, also, think if you want to do the capsules, have at it - but it's probably not for me. i do think a placenta print on canvas would be cool, but too weird for most people, so i'd be too embarassed to do it myself.


----------



## RobertRedford

morganwhite7 said:


> My dad is a conservative, small-minded asshole too :)
> 
> And I think Rach misunderstood (or maybe I did) that Amanda banged her OH not a rebound! Lol. Amanda I'm glad you're happier. Even if he deserved it, I'd be a miserable wreck. I am NOT good with change. It takes a lot of strength to move on and be mature enough to say- this is not right for me!
> 
> Hmmm... placenta encapsulation. I may do some research now so thanks for sparking the thought! My opinions now are that it CAN be beneficial, but not necessary seeing as 99% of the world doesn't do it lol (my own stat) and still are just fine post-partum. But if the benefits are worth it, I'd def consider! CAPSULES not PLACENTA STEW lmao... and this is not a joke, my earthy/hippie Aunt did this after her 3rd son... ate it in a stew to herself. The thought is just revolting.
> 
> P.s. I have been waking up with awful headaches this week.. have one right now. Of course the moment you ppl start mentioning this symptom I acquire it, too. Eurgh. I don't like to take Tylenol unless I'm dying.

Be safe with that headache! and omg gagging at work, placenta stew. blleeccck. Mine was buried in the back yard (I was born at home) under a tree that was planted right after I was bown. My dad is kind of a hippie and wanted the nutrients for his garden. 

It was a rebound with my ex Not most recent (Matt/OH) but past (R) who my last pregnancy was with. eeeeeekkks.


----------



## RobertRedford

HWPG said:


> i think amanda did not bang her OH, but instead her ex from before her OH.... amanda, we need some clarity!
> i, also, think if you want to do the capsules, have at it - but it's probably not for me. i do think a placenta print on canvas would be cool, but too weird for most people, so i'd be too embarassed to do it myself.

I'm actually laughing out loud! Mirolee is correct. Heres the clarification. My ex-husband now, Matt, and I did not bang it out. 

I rebounded (hard core) with my ex from before Matt, we'll call him R. He and I had the pregnancy together that I miscarried last october. He's very fertile. We've also had a very rocky path and don't always get along. But, when we do, the sex is amazeballs. just sayin'


----------



## pdxmom

I actually havent done any research on placenta encapsulation...i keep hearing about it and keep thinking im goin to get to it but never do...huh...although i dont know much on the subject i dont think thts sth im too keen on...i am however really keen on knowing more about cord blood banking...anyone done any research on this???


----------



## morganwhite7

OMG SO YOU COULD ACTUALLY BE PREGGO?!?!?!!? 

Okay I like this story much better!!! Lol hurry up TWW! Oh this is good :)
(Okay not exactly good, but def interesting. And what will be, will be.)

And I LOVE the placenta as tree nourishment idea.. much better.. very hippie too, but my kind of hippie! May consider as we've been looking into planting a willow for Jaxon. 

(P.s. omg if you get preg I swear I'm gonna flip tha frick out.)


----------



## brunettebimbo

Please tell me to piss off if I'm being too nosey but you say you had a miscarriage last October with your ex ex? Weren't you married to your ex? :lol:


----------



## goldstns

Placenta encapsulated grosses me out! Sorry!


----------



## morganwhite7

^I think she just got married recently (since I joined at least) and it wasn't a big ceremony, just legally married (or maybe I'm getting that confused with Cass?) but I'll let her tell you the rest lol.

Nikki- How is life w/o baby? My MIL is trying to convince me to come back to work after 12 weeks :/............... Is pumping okay and whatnot? I'm just worried about having to give her formula bc I REALLY don't want to, ever.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Just noticed question marks next to my name. I'm due 3rd November! FX!!


----------



## morganwhite7

^Woot woot okay I'll add it... I sneakily added you up there this morning, ik last time you wanted to wait til a scan ;) But I have HIGH hopes for this bean with those darkening lines! (when are you POASing next??)


----------



## pdxmom

Oh wow Amanda...i might actually get preg!!!!!! jeeez....honestly im excited at the possibility of you having your baby but i dono what the right thing to feel :dohh: aahh well c...Que Sera Sera...BB Amanda was pregnant in october of 2012 if im not mistaken...


----------



## pdxmom

SHIT i just realised im in double digits :yipee:


----------



## asmcsm

Got to see Lux in 3D!! Was only for a few minutes but I'll take it! Anterior placenta, he said it's not too low which is good. She's still a girl lol! I was worried that I'd go and they'd say it was a boy. Right now she's apparently head down. Her HB was a little faster today, 162, but that's because of all the sugar! Should have GTT results in a day or two.
 



Attached Files:







Lux 3D.jpg
File size: 24.7 KB
Views: 5









Lux Face.jpg
File size: 27 KB
Views: 2


----------



## RobertRedford

Not nosy, BB! My life really deserves its own reality show right now. MC was October 2012, so october before last! matt and I got married quietly for insurance and tax reasons, with plans of having a bigger ceremony next summer (2015) b/c his sister was getting married summer 2014 and was serious bridezilla already. I didnt want to compete, lol. 

And yes Morgan, I could be preggo, actually. no male fertility issues with R! I'm in a true TWW and freaking out slightly.


----------



## brunettebimbo

morganwhite7 said:


> ^Woot woot okay I'll add it... I sneakily added you up there this morning, ik last time you wanted to wait til a scan ;) But I have HIGH hopes for this bean with those darkening lines! (when are you POASing next??)

I'm not. It stresses me out far too much. I have a digi which I may do next week. I'm trying to stay positive so got myself a ticker. I'm terrified. So so scared of losing this baby too. 

I've got past hurdle number one, with my last BFP I tested the day AF was due and got a faint line, waited 48 hours and there was hardly any line at all and started bleeding that afternoon. This time I tested 48 hours later and the test was definitely darker. 

Hurdle number 2 will be next Thursday which is the 6th. I will be 5+3 then which was when I miscarried the first time. 

I've never been so nervous!


----------



## morganwhite7

Amanda- Yah, me too!! I'm just hoping the pains you feel are not O, but post-O cramps!! Lol this is too fun.

Sonia- Yahoooo for double digits, let the countdown begin! I wanna see a pic soon!

Ash- Awww her little hands and nose, I can't believe how amazing 3D is!! They're real live humans in there! ;)

BB- I think once you get past 5+3 you will be in the clear!! Try to relax, you're doing great already. Stay busy and stay positive!! :)


----------



## brunettebimbo

Lovely scan :)


----------



## RobertRedford

Ashlee, her little face is too freakin cute.

Morgan, I'll be testing next week. im already anxious.

BB, hang in there. You'll make it past this hurdle and all the others, and you will have a little babe in your arms soon. 

Thanks, Sonia. i'm not sure what to feel yet! eeeks. Not stressing myself out too much (or, as much as i can control) until I get a positive/negative


----------



## HWPG

ashlee, her little nose is perfect!
sonia, i have been thinking about doign cord blood banking. my OH has a chronic condition; cord banking may or may not benefit our child in the future if they developed it, but the research is still out. i talked with my dr about it last time and she said that for her, personally, there was not enough research in the last phase (4???), just research in the early phases, for her to recommend it.


----------



## asmcsm

Thanks ladies! She totally has her daddy's nose! I noticed it right off the bat! I think maybe she has my mouth though lol hard to tell since she likes to put her hands in it all the time


----------



## Disneybaby26

Ashlee- she looks amazing!!! Love the pics!

Re: placenta capsules- not enough true medical backing for me to put my placenta in my mouth, to each their own though! I've know women who have sworn by it, and woman who have actually had an increase in PPD from them and had to stop taking them.

Re: cord blood banking-it's very expensive and *most* of the time you can't use the cold blood for that child, so it's beneficial in some cases for siblings.


----------



## pdxmom

Ashlee very cute pics... cant wait for my u/s which is not yet scheduled but will most probably b ard the 30 week mark.

Thanks for the info Kara...if cord banking is actually beneficial for siblings rather than the child itself then theres more thinking to b done bcos right now we dont plan to have more kids...they will obviously b welcome but well take it from there...this was sth i was goin to talk to my doc about in my next app...till then i have LOTS more reading to do about the same


----------



## Cowgirl07

What a cutie lux is. 
Hi Sonia. 
I'm home from work and still no call about my hsg.


----------



## wavescrash

CantHrdlyWait said:


> Amanda- 8 days!!! You can do it. Just know that that is your MAX amount of time. That's just next week.L

:) Thanks. Some moments I don't even think about it at all, others I realize just how soon that is and the last 8 days flew by so I know the next 8 should as well... but then most of the time I feel like each second is dragging on for an eternity and 8 days will never actually get here and I'll be forever pregnant lol. I just was seriously hoping that even though I have to have a c-section, I could at least go into labor on my own. Get SOME of the excitement out of it happening spontaneously and then get the rush of hormones for me and baby. Oh well... can't make anything happen lol.



jury3 said:


> If I make it to April 23rd, we have a c-section scheduled for that day. That's 38w 2d. It depends on if the babies flip (they are both breech right now) or if something happens before that.

Obviously every pregnancy is different but there was a mom in my last due date club (when I was pregnant with Hannah) and it was her 3rd pregnancy and they had twins. She made it to 38 weeks and if I remember correctly, went into labor herself, just a day or so shy of her c-section date.



morganwhite7 said:


> CAPSULES not PLACENTA STEW lmao... and this is not a joke, my earthy/hippie Aunt did this after her 3rd son... ate it in a stew to herself. The thought is just revolting.

One of my friends had it encapsulated but also had some frozen and used it in her smoothies. If I could afford it, I would so totally encapsulate it and take it. I figure it can only help and not do any harm so why not lol. Unfortunately we can't afford it so oh well.



I saw you guys brought up cord blood banking. I recently found out that you can donate (for free I believe) your baby's cord blood as opposed to banking it for yourselves/kids. So you can donate it for other families to use and if your children need cord blood in the future, they work with you and allow you access to the bank. I considered it with Leah since we can't afford to bank it ourselves, no use in it going to waste but I haven't looked into it much more than that.


----------



## Ingodshand

Wow girls, you all have been chatty! I just scanned through about 15 pages and so much is going on! I have been in bed the last two days since I have an upper respiratory infection and they put me on a z-pack. I am feeling better but soooo tired. 

Cord Banking- Would love to donate.. might have to look into it
Placenta Encapsulation- I am so iffy on this topic, but the cost is just crazy!

Rachel- Do you have carpel tunnel? I had it with Alyssa and Rob used to massage my hands which really did help along with the wrist brace.

Waves- OMG, you are so close! :happydance:

Katrina- You are not broken and I know you will be preggers soons!

Amanda- You really do deserve a reality show!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Well I called them, they said they will call back tomorrow with information on my hsg and such. I hate this. Tomorrow is going to be a busy day. Sandy gets her first ever puppy cut, have to go to the fsa office, someone wants to look at my bulls and I have my tax appointment. If I survive it will be a miracle.


----------



## TTCaWee1

Amanda you sound excited about it? I would be terrified. 

Sarah - pretty sure I have carpal tunnel. Never had it before. Were your fingers always numb? I feel like they shouldn't be constantly numb. I just hope it goes away after birth. 

Cute pics Ashlee. 

Contractions got down to every 5 min. I'm at home again and laying down. They seem to have eased off. I had a meltdown earlier bc I'm so uncomfortable. I honestly don't know how I'm going to make it another 6 weeks being this swollen. My face is super puffy today and I can't fit my rings on so I'll dip my pee tomorrow at work to check for protein. I think I'm getting close to taking my maternity leave.


----------



## RobertRedford

TTCaWee1 said:


> Amanda you sound excited about it? I would be terrified.
> 
> Sarah - pretty sure I have carpal tunnel. Never had it before. Were your fingers always numb? I feel like they shouldn't be constantly numb. I just hope it goes away after birth.
> 
> Cute pics Ashlee.
> 
> Contractions got down to every 5 min. I'm at home again and laying down. They seem to have eased off. I had a meltdown earlier bc I'm so uncomfortable. I honestly don't know how I'm going to make it another 6 weeks being this swollen. My face is super puffy today and I can't fit my rings on so I'll dip my pee tomorrow at work to check for protein. I think I'm getting close to taking my maternity leave.

Ugh, so sorry that you're feeling so crappy. I hope little miss can hang in there for a bit longer tho. 

Im freaked out one day and calm the next. Theres not a whole lot I can doabout it right now and I'm trying not to stress myself out. I've had some time to let it sink in. I think the real terror will set in if I do end up pregnant. I'm a real mixed bag at the moment!


----------



## Disneybaby26

Rachel I'm so so sorry you're feeling so crappy! I think going on leave is a good idea, if the only thing holding you back is finances-you guys will make it work! Totally worth it or you to be less miserable!

We don't have the option to donate cord blood in CT-its ridiculous! :(


----------



## Ingodshand

TTCaWee1 said:


> Amanda you sound excited about it? I would be terrified.
> 
> Sarah - pretty sure I have carpal tunnel. Never had it before. Were your fingers always numb? I feel like they shouldn't be constantly numb. I just hope it goes away after birth.
> 
> Cute pics Ashlee.
> 
> Contractions got down to every 5 min. I'm at home again and laying down. They seem to have eased off. I had a meltdown earlier bc I'm so uncomfortable. I honestly don't know how I'm going to make it another 6 weeks being this swollen. My face is super puffy today and I can't fit my rings on so I'll dip my pee tomorrow at work to check for protein. I think I'm getting close to taking my maternity leave.

Yes, they were constantly numb, tingly and achy. It was worse if I was at work and typing all day. Mine went away almost immediately after birth:happydance: and I have not had it since or with this pregnancy. I got my brace at any pharmacy or walmart. They are ugly and uncomfortable but about the only thing that can give you any relief. I wore mine all day and night. So sorry you are having to deal with it!!


----------



## Ingodshand

TTCaWee1 said:


> Amanda you sound excited about it? I would be terrified.
> 
> Sarah - pretty sure I have carpal tunnel. Never had it before. Were your fingers always numb? I feel like they shouldn't be constantly numb. I just hope it goes away after birth.
> 
> Cute pics Ashlee.
> 
> Contractions got down to every 5 min. I'm at home again and laying down. They seem to have eased off. I had a meltdown earlier bc I'm so uncomfortable. I honestly don't know how I'm going to make it another 6 weeks being this swollen. My face is super puffy today and I can't fit my rings on so I'll dip my pee tomorrow at work to check for protein. I think I'm getting close to taking my maternity leave.

Sorry, just reread your last statement. Have you checked your bp? I am not saying this to scare you but you sound very similar to how I was with Alyssa. My protein started to rise at about 35 weeks. I hope it is okay when you check it tomorrow.


----------



## TTCaWee1

Yeah I've been checking it at work. I'm usually 90/60. For a week I've been 130s/80s. That's why I've been watching my pee. Did you have pre-e with Alyssa? I haven't had any persistent headaches. I think this is bc I had a good pregnancy up till 30 weeks. I didn't have ms more than 2 weeks, I never really felt pregnant. Now I'm miserable. 

I would love to go on leave now, but part of it is me attempting to remain stoic, the other part is me wanting to reserve my PTO for when Ellie is actually here.


----------



## Ingodshand

TTCaWee1 said:


> Yeah I've been checking it at work. I'm usually 90/60. For a week I've been 130s/80s. That's why I've been watching my pee. Did you have pre-e with Alyssa? I haven't had any persistent headaches. I think this is bc I had a good pregnancy up till 30 weeks. I didn't have ms more than 2 weeks, I never really felt pregnant. Now I'm miserable.
> 
> I would love to go on leave now, but part of it is me attempting to remain stoic, the other part is me wanting to reserve my PTO for when Ellie is actually here.

Yes I had it with alyssa. My pregnancy was perfect up until about 32 weeks then started swelling and got carpel tunnel and my bp started to rise. At about 36 weeks my protein EMT from 0 to plus two in a few days and they induced me at 37 weeks. The good thing is that a few weeks after delivery I was back to normal!


----------



## TTCaWee1

Ugh I hope that's not in my future but at the rate I'm swelling, I won't be surprised if it is.


----------



## wavescrash

I almost feel like I have back labor but she's facing my back so I'm not sure how that's even possible. I've just had the same feelings when I went into labor with Hannah in my lower back but she may just be lying on a nerve. She's been very active most of today so it's totally possible she shifted onto something. I've been having a lot of BH today but that's not totally new lol. I've been having lots of different pains and cramps though and my bump keeps getting hard but not necessarily associated with a cramp or pain, just goes rock solid but doesn't feel like my usual BH. It's been going on the last few hours but I have no idea if it could be breech labor because I can't sit here and time contractions or anything like that... or if it's just end-of-pregnancy nonsense just to drive me crazier than I already am lol.


----------



## goldstns

I wanted to donate my cord blood, but out here your hospital has to be apart of a program cuz it has to be delt with asap after birth and my hospital wasn't. Nor were any close by.

I went for a jog today!! First once since my bfp days!


----------



## pdxmom

26 weeks :flower:


----------



## RobertRedford

Looooove the bump, Sonia!!! Xo


----------



## clynn11

Omg Sonia you look soooo adorable!!!!


----------



## asmcsm

Awe cute bump Sonia


----------



## jury3

Placenta Encapsulation- I have thought about it but need to do more research. Plus I'm not sure if I want to spend the money. 

Cord blood banking-We were going to do the donation thing. Our friends did and said it was neat bc they got notification that it was used to save another little girls life. However, we heard they don't do that w twins, so we need to check for sure.

Mirolee-That's a hard situation w your dad. It's hard when parenting styles differ. I'm wondering how my mom will be. She was a spanker and we prob won't be. 
That's hilarious about OH and the cord lol DW just doesn't care about cutting it which is ok w me. 

Amanda-that's sweet about your dad helping your sister. I don't see my dad doing something like that lol
So glad the other ladies cleared up the ex thing...I thought it was most recent but ex ex just added some excitement! Now I'm more nervous for you!

Morgan-boo about the headaches! I've still got one lingering. Could be this stupid weather though...we went from 50 to 10 in a few days. I'm so ready for spring!

Sonia-such a cute little bump! You look so good! Yay for double digits!!!

Sarah-sorry you've been sick :(

Waves-I can't even imagine how frustrating that must be...being so close and your body sending so many mixed signals!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Sonia loving the bump :)


----------



## goldstns

Alia's first cold ... Poor baby &#55357;&#56862;


----------



## brunettebimbo

O no. Bless her. Lots of steam seemed to help Tristan. He had bronchitis at about 6 weeks old! Hope she is better soon xx


----------



## frsttimemama

I just ready through allllll these pages and forgot most of what I read. Sorry! I'll try though. 

Rachel, hope things are okay and Miss Ellie can stay in a while longer! I had a preggo friend with carpal tunnel, and the brace was very helpful.

Sonia, so cute! :)

Sarah, glad you feel better! I had the URI and z-pak on vacay. Ick.

Nikki, hope Alia feels better soon!

Katrina, that sucks! They better call!

Placenta encapsulation grosses me out. I kind of hate placenta's though. Mine was a piece of junk last time around obviously. As far as cord blood, we won't be banking. The hospital does donation though. And donation of the placenta as well for science or something. I'm not really sure for what. I agreed last time after they caught me totally off guard with it, but it didn't happen for obvious reasons.

My 3 hour glucose results are in. Not sure I'm liking them..

Fasting = 81. <= 95
1 hour = 184, range <=180
2 hour = 171, range <=155
3 hour = 94, range <=140

Sooooo... I half passed, half failed. Wonder what that means. Guess I will find out next week. Work about killed me last night. Oh my goodness, 5.5 hours of sleep is NOT enough for this pregnant lady. I'm not sure how I'm going to make it through another long day.


----------



## brunettebimbo

I don't really understand fasting. FX for you!!

Did anyone else not really have any symptoms? I'm trying to stay positive but I'm scared! My boobs are only slightly sore but only really if I prod them, I'm tired, frequent urination and heartburn!


----------



## frsttimemama

Fasting is not having eaten yet.

I have few symptoms, and it was the same with my last pregnancy, too. A tad nauseas occasionally, starving often, sore back, exhausted, and sore boobs after a few weeks.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Rachel- Whew sounds scary with the contractions! I'm glad they calm down when you lay down. 

I too have forgotten about a lot that was said after reading 7+ pages!!

afm- My feet have been KILLING me. I have to dress business casual at work which means heels, or flats. No sneakers. There was another girl who had a baby last year that got a doctors note requesting she wear more supportive shoes. I seriously might do the same. I can't stand it. My wrists have bothered me any way in my life but in pregnancy they are killing me. Not sure if it's carpal tunnel or not, but after painting the nursery the other day, I was in agony. I could barely move my hand.

Also.. TMI.. but all this vaginal discharge!! UGH. I'm wearing a pantyliner all day now and I hate it.


----------



## morganwhite7

BB- don't worry about sore boobs, didn't get that til I was ~20 weeks! 

Sonia- yay, beautiful belly!! Lil miss is really growing! :)

Waves- Haha I hope you're going into labor. I'm so ready FOR YOU lol.. I can't imagine your pain, I'm miserable, swollen, keep getting stabbed by lil feet, and am a month behind you!

Waiting for my ultrasound.. Just had to have the ECV talk :/ They said they'll send me to L&D and give me an epidural to flip her at 36 weeks. Holy crap. I'm so nervous. Plz baby flip on your own :(


----------



## wavescrash

Thanks Morgan :)

I had a few contractions last night with a TON of back pain. Went to bed to see how things would go and wasn't woken up by any contractions however I didn't even wake up to pee like I normally would have at least once or twice so that was weird. Woke up with a backache and still crampy. Belly got hard a few times but didn't feel any contractions yet. Haven't had much discharge the last day or two but when I went pee this morning, there was a ton of yellow mucus-like discharge so hopefully it was from the contractions last night & not just a weird coincidence.

I'm just going to give it a few hours to see how I feel before I bother calling my OB. I see her tomorrow at 2:20 if nothing else but also don't want to ignore something THAT long since baby is breech just in case. We'll see. It'd be nice if today were the day lol.

Good luck with the ECV but hopefully she flips on her own. I was already dilated to a 2 by that point and it would have been too risky to flip her with the dilation + anterior placenta and both my OB & I didn't think based on size/space/position it would work and didn't want to put myself or the baby through it. So many girls I know on here have had breech babies (due in March like me or on a Breech Baby thread in 3rd tri boards) and only 1 person had a successful ECV :/ None of the others who got them worked unfortunately so I'm glad we didn't try. I'm not thrilled about a c-section but I suppose it could be worse lol.


----------



## Lotalaughs16

Re: placenta capsules... I've thought about it but haven't quite decided where I stand...I probably won't end up doing it especially if its really expensive
Re: Cord blood banking, I have not even given that a thought ever...guess I'll cross that bridge when I get to it lol

Amanda, that is so sweet of your dad to help your sister like that!!



morganwhite7 said:


> CAPSULES not PLACENTA STEW lmao... and this is not a joke, my earthy/hippie Aunt did this after her 3rd son... ate it in a stew to herself. The thought is just revolting.

Ewww...definitely don't think I could eat a stew made up of placenta!



HWPG said:


> i do think a placenta print on canvas would be cool, but too weird for most people, so i'd be too embarassed to do it myself.

 LOL Mirolee, what an original idea...do you think people would know what it was right away or just think it was some type of abstract art??



morganwhite7 said:


> And I LOVE the placenta as tree nourishment idea.. much better.. very hippie too, but my kind of hippie! May consider as we've been looking into planting a willow for Jaxon.

Morgan I think that is such a sweet idea :)

Sonia, You look great! I like the name Sara...who cares if the family disagrees with it not being "traditional"...its your baby not theirs lol



TTCaWee1 said:


> Contractions got down to every 5 min. I'm at home again and laying down. They seem to have eased off. I had a meltdown earlier bc I'm so uncomfortable. I honestly don't know how I'm going to make it another 6 weeks being this swollen. My face is super puffy today and I can't fit my rings on so I'll dip my pee tomorrow at work to check for protein. I think I'm getting close to taking my maternity leave.

I'm sorry you're so uncomfortable Rachel... I hope it gets better soon and you can still work like you want to :hugs:

Waves...7 DAYS!! I'm getting so excited for Leah's debut...all these u/s pics are warming my heart I can't wait for more baby out of the womb pics lol

Ash, Lux is adorbs!

Nikki...can we get some more pics of Alia please...I'm living vicariously through all of you ladies until summer when i can jump Dh's bones again hehe

Sorry I forgot to post puppy pics last night...Zara was a terror when I got home so I was wiped by the time Marcos got home. I will post more tonight promise! 

If there is anyone I missed I'm really sorry...so much to catch up on it reminds me of a couple months ago on the TTC thread :)


----------



## HWPG

i asked OH about the art and he said no, hehe. i just thought it was a neat idea - but i would hate to have to explain it to people - i'm fairly certain most would be skeeved out.
i did not have many/any symptoms except sore boobs.


----------



## HWPG

morgan, do you know if you can change the title of this thread? it's not that i dont like "babymamas", but maybe to make all the peeps on here feel included, we could change it to "babymamas + support" or "moms and friends" or "ttc and beyond" - i dunno, just an idea. ppl can shoot it down.


----------



## brunettebimbo

TTC and Beyond sounds appropriate I think. Everyone has been here since TTC and will be here beyond that :)


----------



## goldstns

Firsttimemom (sandy I think)- I don't want to be the one with bad news, but they will only pass you with 1 or less bad numbers. I am happy to walk you threw what I did with gd if you are interested.

bb, I didn't have symptoms really either till like 8 weeks.


----------



## goldstns

I like ttc and beyond.

Britt - I'll work on the pictures....which just means getting on a computer, nit just my phone....not a big deal!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Omgosh what a day!
We've had window fitters in today. They've managed to get all the windows in but will be back tomorrow to touch up paint etc. I am shattered, it's been a cold noisy day! 
It's only 3.50pm and they think they will be here until 5pm. They put dust sheets down but every single surface is covered in dust including all 4 beds! I guess tomorrow my birthday will be spent gutting the house! :(


----------



## goldstns

Happy almost bday BB!

Presenting my Alia:
 



Attached Files:







WP_20140208_004.jpg
File size: 19.5 KB
Views: 10









WP_20140213_001.jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 10









WP_20140213_005.jpg
File size: 22.6 KB
Views: 10









WP_20140225_004.jpg
File size: 18.3 KB
Views: 12


----------



## brunettebimbo

Beautiful :)


----------



## frsttimemama

Morgan, so scary! Hope she flips. There is NO WAY anyone will be doing anything like that to me. I cannot even imagine. You are so brave! Fx!

Nikki, I'm thinking I failed, too. I would love the advice please! Did you use insulin? Alia is adorable! 

Bb, that sucks! Happy early birthday though!

I also like TTC && Beyond :)

Ash, Lux is SO cute! 

Waves, glad the contractions stopped.

Rachel, how are you today?


----------



## morganwhite7

Beautiful pics of miss Alia!!! <3

Don't have much time as I was late to work, but we can change the name for sure! Will update whatever name you girls would like as soon as I have a free minute! Babymamas isn't very classy lol, doesn't hurt my feelings a bit. Love TTC and Beyond! (what about Chatty Cathy's? LOL just love that nickname)

Just wanted to update real quick..........

I was really excited for every 2 weeks appointments. I thought wow how nice, before I know it she'll be here! WELL, that was before doc came in to review the US with me. Said baby looked HUGE again (didn't get exact measurements, but roughly a month ahead) and still a LOT of excess fluid. But- THANK THE LORD- she flipped. Not exactly perfect but she's head down and facing outward (not towards my back like they'd like!). But hey I'll take it. Anything to avoid an ECV, I think my SpinningBabies breech tilt/inversion worked last night. 

THE BAD NEWS- I have to come back TWICE A WEEK for monitoring and ultrasounds!!!!!!! Twice a WEEK! My boss is okay, just talked to her about it... (not MIL) but wtf. They gave me a schedule (packet, I should say) with a long list of appointments and times to come back. I'll go Monday/Thursday every week until birth, from here on out. Hmm not really sure how to take it but anything for my girl I guess! Just crazy to think my life is about to be consumed with OB appts. Fun fun. Check back in later when I don't have 50 million other important things to do... :flower:


----------



## jury3

Nikki-love the tax deduction onsie! Lol

Bb-I didn't feel pregnant for a long time. Ms kicked in after 5 weeks.

Sandy-they told me 2 elevated numbers means GD, I only had one...

I got up to pee this morning around 6. When I laid back down I felt slightly crampy. That came and went for about an hour but luckily died down. Now I'm super paranoid I'm having contractions. I don't think my belly was really getting tight though...idk guess I'll drink lots of water today


----------



## Ingodshand

Rachel- I really hope you do not get pre-e.. will be praying for you!

Sonia- Cute bump!!!

Sandy- I am not sure how to interpret your results, but I hope you do not have diabetes!!

BB- The only symptoms I had for the first few weeks were exactly the same as what you have going on. I also had some bad cramping which was just my little boy settling in! My boobs started hurting a little later on. Happy Early Birthday!!!

Britt- Have you heard of Dansko? They are expensive but really comfortable.

Morgan- I sure hope if she is breech that she flips but you do have time. A friend of mine had her baby flip at 38 weeks and delivered vaginally

Waves- Have you told your doctor about the yellow discharge? Could that be a sign of an infection?

Nikki- So sorry Alia has a cold. They are so hard when the babies are this young.

I like TTC and Beyond too!!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Morgan I'm so glad she has flipped! :happydance: Have they said why they thing she is big?


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Glad she flipped Morgan!! and twice a week?? My boss would NOT be a fan! LOL

Sonia - You look great!

Sarah- I have heard them! I will have to look more into them!


----------



## wavescrash

Morgan - Glad she flipped :)

I'm sorry ladies but I'm really at a loss of what to do here.

So I've been crampy since yesterday afternoon, had a low backache. Last night I had a lot more BH than normal, lots of episodes of my belly getting hard but not during a cramp/contraction/BH on top of a few real contractions. None of the contractions were close together so I went to bed to see what happens. Slept straight through the night (not even a pee break which is weird but appreciated lol) and woke up crampy with some yellow mucus-like discharge. Pretty uneventful morning until about an hour ago when I started having a few more BH than normal, a little more crampy than normal, had a contraction (while sitting down trying to change a wriggling toddler's diaper - THAT sucked especially because she kicked me during it lol) have back pain still and have been getting the worst pressure and sharp/shooting pains in my rectum.

I don't want to rush off to L&D since I've done that a lot lately only to be sent home. Especially since we have no car (OH is at work, 3rd day on a new job so I don't want to call him away unless it's "go time") so my mom would need to drive 20 minutes to pick up me and Hannah (who I just put down for a 2 hour nap), drop me off at the hospital, go home and wait for me to call to be picked up (unless I was admitted in which case I'd have OH come up to the hospital.) I don't even know what I'd say to my doctor if I called - I think I might be in labor or early labor with a breech baby but I'm not having a lot of contractions so nothing would even get picked up on the monitors? If I'm not having contractions on their monitor they'll just send me home but I don't know what else to do/think. UGH.


----------



## goldstns

Morgan- glad she flipped. I had to do 2x week too for the gd. I felt like I lived there.


----------



## frsttimemama

Thanks ladies. I'm stressing. Ugh.

I had to do a biophysical profile weekly for about 8 weeks. It's 30 miles away. Very inconvenient, but my other option was a NST 2x a week. My boss is very accommodating luckily!


----------



## goldstns

Sandy- I'm hear to support anyone w gd. Its hard to grasp at first. O cried for a week or more. I was scared for me and baby. But if you take control of our diet it will be just fine. I had to test my blood sugar 1 hr after each meal (if I forgot I could do a 2hr reading). Its fast and easy to test once you get the hang of it. It took a little bit of time to figure out what I could and couldn't eat. Once i figured it out I stuck to those foods. I focused on lots of protein: like, chx, burgers, steak, eggs and tofu. I avoided breads, pasta, and any major carb. I only allowed myself 1 fruit a day. Ate veggies as sides often. If I wanted potatoes or rice it was only a cup of it. I stayed away from desserts. However there is an awesome chocolate company that makes diabetic chocolate...let me know if u want the name. If I wanted dessert I would avoid carbs for my meal. O found waiting an hr between dinner and dessert helped. I found walking after meals that I thought I did bad with seemed to be a good idea.goin out to eat was easy since you'll know what you can eat. Pot lucks with friends/family/work was VERY hard for me because off all the food. I'd survey the food and in my head pick what was best for me and what I wanted more then others before filling a plate.it was hard for me because it was all around the holidays. It will be hard for you because you have the whole pregnancy when for me they found out at 25 weeks. Oh and at the store there are fiber one protein bars (in cereal section) that would be a good snack and worked with the blood numbers. 

when testing you'll want you 1 hr under 130 and if u end up doing a 2 hr should be under 110. I did end up on a small amount of insulin before breakfast and at bed time. Breakfast foods were hard for me because I got sick of eggs. And I had high fasting numbers which is why I had to do bedtime insulin. Otherwise I controlled it with the way I ate. Fast number should be under 90. I was scared for the insulin. So I made dh give it to me. It became lots easier by the end. No Alia seems perfectly healthy from it all. Never had sugar issues. However, we have Trish, a yeast infection shared between her mouth/my nips. And doc said it could be because of the gd because yeast loves sugar. The thrush isn't a health concern, just a pain in the butt.

good lick and feel free to ask me anything or vent to me.


----------



## wavescrash

Yeah I have twice weekly biophysical profiles but fortunately I only have 2 scans left at most.


----------



## pdxmom

BB - my symptoms didnt kick in till ard 7 weeks and then they were all over the place..dont worry ull get hit soon :haha:

Nikki - Alias pics are adorable...

Morgan - so glad she flipped...im excited about my 2 week appointments too...i have one on 14th mar and then every 2 weeks...dono how id feel abotu goin in 2ce every week tho...huh

Amanda - im so sorry ur in so much agony...i cant imagine all tht with a toddler...i say wait for an hr or 2 and then just call ... i know it will b trouble for your mom and u but hey better safe than sorry....ur almost there hun...stay strong :hugs:

Julie - i say take it easy today...try to still in bed as much as u can...:hugs:

I like ttc and beyond too


----------



## clynn11

Waves- I'd probably wait and see if you have a few more of those real contractions. If they keep up or start becoming more frequent i'd def. go in.

Nikki- Alia is just so beautiful!! <3

Yay Morgan! So glad Marley has flipped!!! Boo on twice a week appointments, but we do what we gotta to keep our babes healthy! You're an amazing mama!

Symtpoms didn't kick in for me until 6 weeks when morning sickness hit!


----------



## frsttimemama

Thanks Nikki. I did e-mail my doctor about it. Hopefully she has time to respond soon.


----------



## morganwhite7

Okay can anyone help me figure out how to change a thread name? I've looked everywhere, my brain is all fizzled out! 

Wouldn't want to have to make a new one (I like how it includes most of our pregnancies from BFP til now..) but that may be the only option... Hmmph.


----------



## Lotalaughs16

Morgan glad she flipped!

Amanda, I don't have any advice other than listen to your body and use your mommy instincts...If you think you should call, then call don't worry about the people at L&D

Sandy, sorry you're stressing...I think you said you know how to stick to a low carb diet...that should help based on what Nikki said she ate with GD. Hopefully they let you redo the test and everything is fine...fx'd

Nikki...thanks for the pic. She is PRECIOUS!! 

Britt, someone suggested Dansko...they are amazing...well worth the money!


----------



## clynn11

Morgan, you should be able to if you click edit on the first post and then click 'go advanced' on it.


----------



## wavescrash

My biggest concern is just if it's back labor it won't be picked up on the monitors so how can we even tell? Ugh if she were just head down I would be able to just sit and wait for contractions 5 minutes apart lol


----------



## RobertRedford

Yay love the new name :)


----------



## morganwhite7

Aww yay there we go, thanks Cass! :)

Okay back to work- I'm SO behind for today!!


----------



## Kiamaria83

Hi girls. I've missed loads ypu "chatty cathys" haha I like that morgan. Ill try and read up on what I've missed. I am sooooo hungry , I'm making a giant yorkie filled with sausage , mash , peas , fried onions and gravy. I literally cant stop filling my face! Hope you're all doing ok


----------



## clynn11

Our quilt just showed up! I love it so much!!! The crib skirt, sheet, and bumper should be showing up today too!! Yaaaay. I'm so glad I got this set, I am in love with it!
 



Attached Files:







quilt 002.jpg
File size: 56.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Ingodshand

Amanda- How are you feeling now? Any more contractions?


----------



## brunettebimbo

OMG Collette I haven't had one of those in years. That sounds amazing!!

Cassidy that's lovely :)

Window fitters have finally gone. Hubby did most of the cleaning, I just sorted the kitchen but I am absolutely exhausted and I've hardly done anything today!


----------



## Kiamaria83

Lovely cass. 
I know I'm too excited about dinner.
How are you feeling bb, all ok ?


----------



## Cowgirl07

Sonia love the bump. 
Cassidy cute quilt. 
Sorry if I missed anyone. Crazy day here, ill try to catch up more later. Still haven't heard about my appointment.


----------



## TTCaWee1

Oh Morgan that sucks. Did they tell you your afi? You should ask. I wand to know lol

Cute bedding Cassidy. We still don't have ours lol. 

AFM - woke up practically in tears. Couldn't move bc my pubic bone hurt so bad. Then it cracked and I screamed. Then I peed and nearly screamed bc I was having a painful contraction. Got to work, pressure was 131/89....left at 1, almost got killed by an SUV. Literally stopped a foot from my face while I was in the crosswalk. I freaked out lol everyone was honking at her. Dumbass.


----------



## clynn11

OMG Rachel! Today is just not your day! Are you gonna go get checked out? Sounds like you're having some pretty painful stuff going on :/


----------



## HWPG

omg rachel! thursday re-do!


----------



## RobertRedford

omg rachel, this is not your day! I'm so sorry you're having a hard time now. yuck.


----------



## morganwhite7

Wow Rach, go take it easy for the night.. jeez.. idiots :dohh:

I can't believe you're contracting.. keep us updated, sounds like it might lead to something.. are they still doing a CS for you?

Oh and I called my midwife ESPECIALLY for you lol... levels were 31 last time and 30 today. Moderate polyhydramnios.. kind of afraid to Google it since they said she still looks fine in there. She said if they break 35 they may try to go in and remove some??? No thank you, just praying it continues to decrease. I have PLENTY of doc appts scheduled so I feel confident she's in good hands, and that we'll know asap if anything gets worse.. I just wish this was easy!!!


----------



## Kiamaria83

Rachel take it easy and try and rest. So many of you are very close to meeting your mini beans. I can't wait. 
I hope you dont need anymore dr appts morgan. You sound maxed out.
The sickness has hit . I feel so sick and I dont think ill keep dinner down. Why does pregnancy make you sick. Grrrrr


----------



## wavescrash

A girl in my due date club had lots of excess fluid due to having type 1 diabetes or something along those lines. She had a c-section a few weeks before her due date because of it and her baby was around 10lbs if I remember correctly, due to the excess fluid.


----------



## morganwhite7

Collete- It's all for the good of the bean! You can send me your yorkie if you aren't feeling up to it ;)

Waves- Holy crap.. so what the excess fluid made the baby grow bigger? That is weird! I think diabetes is what they tested me for.. and nada :/ no explanation!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Kiamaria83 said:


> Lovely cass.
> I know I'm too excited about dinner.
> How are you feeling bb, all ok ?

I'm doing ok. Exhausted, slightly tender boobs, heartburn, lots of creamy CM. I'm a nervous wreck but trying to stay positive!


----------



## wavescrash

I think the excess fluid had something to do with her baby's size but it was also because of her diabetes ... something about the baby taking all the sugar, causing her to be bigger too. But the baby retained a lot of fluid from sitting in so much of it, so she looked pretty squishy when she was born.


----------



## goldstns

Thx for changing the name Morgan!

waves- id wait a bit. If they become real contractions more often then id go. Bh aren't related to being in labor. Sry u feel so bad.

rachel- feel better!! If they r real contractions and happening often id call ob.

afm, never realized how hard it would be to make the determination to take Alia to the doc or not because she's not feeling well. When she can't tell me how bad she feels. Its a weird feeling to have to determine that. IV only delt with people that could explain to me how they feel so l can help them decide. In this case she can't tell me anything and i/dh are the only deciding factors. Difficult situation.


----------



## frsttimemama

Rachel, what an awful day! Feel better soon! I hope your day gets better, too!

So the doctors office called.. and this mama has GD. :( SO sad and frustrated. The diabetes center will be calling to schedule an appointment. :( :( :( I just want a healthy little baby this time. I don't want something to happen to him or her!


----------



## goldstns

Cassidy...love the set!!


----------



## wavescrash

Aw, sorry to hear you have GD but at least you found out much earlier than most pregnant women do so you have a head start on taking care of yourself & baby the way you'd need to if you have GD, you know what I mean?


----------



## morganwhite7

Oh no Sandy :( But do not fear! Nothing will happen to babe! I know Nikki can help so much with this.. all will be okay, don't stress too much over it. You will still have a happy, healthy baby love! Did you not have GD last time?

Nikki- I'd call the pediatrician with her symptoms.. Poor babe, I can't imagine a sick newborn.. I am going to be the biggest worrywart mama there ever was!!


----------



## goldstns

Sandy- its hard to accept at first. I was in tears fearing I was hurting Alia. If ur determined to be healthy your baby will be healthy too. It sucks because everyone says "when ur preggo u can eat whatever u want...." and its not true!!! I support u the while way girl!


----------



## wavescrash

goldstns said:


> waves- id wait a bit. If they become real contractions more often then id go. Bh aren't related to being in labor. Sry u feel so bad.

Things settled down for the time being so as long as everything holds off until I take Hannah to my mom's when OH gets off of work, I won't feel so hesitant to call my OB about everything.

The BH are the least of my concerns. I've had them all day, every day for months now. It was just the increase of the BH on top of regular contractions and cramping and back pain (I had back labor last time and the back pain is very comparable.)


----------



## goldstns

Morgan- I did call and they said if her coughing is alot bring her in....well can someone define "alot". If it was dh or me id assume it was just a cold....but I don't know with her. I'm going to watch her tonight and if it gets worse I'll take her in tomorrow. I'd hate to start the weekend and her get worse.


----------



## frsttimemama

Thanks ladies. No I didn't have it before. I have to be healthy so baby can be. No more junk for me.. and I love ice cream!


----------



## HWPG

i'm having so much anxiety today. over everything.
day care - where to go and the cost. Quad screening results - they're not in yet, so anxiety. getting our house/room ready - and how to get OH on board with starting to get things moving. money in general - not because we dont have it, but what are "good" home improvements and worthwhile to spend the dough on, and what things can wait - we have such BIG plans, ergh. and i havent felt movement yesterday/today so obviously i shouldnt have gone spinning because i wrapped the cord around its neck or something horrible. and a generalized "wtf did we do to our lovely little life we had?". stupid to think that, i know, but there it is. i said it.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Sandy-I am sorry you have gd but you found out so early. You have a great head start on it!


----------



## RobertRedford

Katrina, any word on scheduling your hsg?


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Ouch Rachel!!! That sounds awful! I'd stay in the privacy of my own home after a day like today! 

Love the new name!

Sandy - so sorry about GD, but at least it's something that's not out of your control. With diet you can manage it. That's got to be comforting, right?

Amanda- I agree, maybe wait and see if the contractions get more intense? It'd suck to run the whole way out there to be sent home again!


----------



## wavescrash

I'm thinking it would be nice if Leah held off until after midnight anyway because then the girl's birthdays would follow a pattern lol. Autumn was born the 26th, Hannah the 27th so Leah can be born the 28th :) Both Autumn & Hannah were born the month before their due date so if Leah were born tomorrow, she'd still be born the month before her due date and would follow suit.

But we'll see what happens. I've got 2 hours until OH gets home and we ship Hannah off my to mom's house.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Mirolee- I know what you mean. I have no idea how we are going to afford a baby! LOL. Between the two of us, we make decent money,but we both pay on cars, and have other bills. I'm not sure how in the hell we are going to pay for daycare and all these expenses. Everyone always says "it'll all work out!!" but that doesn't always make me feel better!


----------



## morganwhite7

Mirolee- Ttly normal to feel that way.. Even after wanting it so bad for so long. I think it's only natural to have those thoughts, a baby is a huge life change. I have been having recurring dreams where I'm constantly running from something and trying to protect Marley.. (Usually from zombies or men with guns LOL). It's just our bodies way of preparing us mentally I think!

AFM- I've been trying to not mention anything on here just to be safe.. But can't take it anymore. Tomorrow morning is DH's hearing/sentencing. I am so nervous.. I've got to speak in front of everyone (since I am the "victim"), basically just talk about how he's punished enough every morning when he has to wake up and face reality. That I need him with us, since our baby girl will be here in a little over a month. Ergh.. If (those of you who pray) could pray for us I'd really appreciate it.. I know it'll be alright, it's just sick and twisted that I'm going to court tomorrow "against my son". And being 8 months pregnant just makes it that much harder. I wish they would have gotten this crap over with months ago. I'm ready to be able to sleep at night knowing everything is going to be alright.

P.s. California Girls- you all okay with that storm/flood??

Waves- I hope she comes soon!!!


----------



## frsttimemama

To be honest, I feel VERY out of control. Of this pregnancy, GD, and life in general! I'm going to do some reading tonight on it and maybe I will feel a little better. 

Katrina, any word?

Mirolee, me too!

Morgan, you all are definitely in my prayers.


----------



## RobertRedford

morganwhite7 said:


> Mirolee- Ttly normal to feel that way.. Even after wanting it so bad for so long. I think it's only natural to have those thoughts, a baby is a huge life change. I have been having recurring dreams where I'm constantly running from something and trying to protect Marley.. (Usually from zombies or men with guns LOL). It's just our bodies way of preparing us mentally I think!
> 
> AFM- I've been trying to not mention anything on here just to be safe.. But can't take it anymore. Tomorrow morning is DH's hearing/sentencing. I am so nervous.. I've got to speak in front of everyone (since I am the "victim"), basically just talk about how he's punished enough every morning when he has to wake up and face reality. That I need him with us, since our baby girl will be here in a little over a month. Ergh.. If (those of you who pray) could pray for us I'd really appreciate it.. I know it'll be alright, it's just sick and twisted that I'm going to court tomorrow "against my son". And being 8 months pregnant just makes it that much harder. I wish they would have gotten this crap over with months ago. I'm ready to be able to sleep at night knowing everything is going to be alright.

sending you good thoughts, Miss! Are you required to testify? as their spouse (at least in CA) you aren't required/obligated to testify if you don't want to. You can only testify on their behalf if you want to.


----------



## morganwhite7

Yeah I could choose not to but that would only hurt him.. Attorney says I should make all the difference. We already have a great plea bargain, just hoping my words and huge belly convince the judge to accept it. I think it should be fine, just so dang scary and unsettling to even be in this situation.

Sandy- I'm so sorry you have to worry about this GD nonsense on top of your other fears. :hugs:


----------



## Disneybaby26

Morgan- my thoughts and prayers are with you and your little family. You have an amazing way of speaking and telling your story here, I'm sure you won't have any problem capturing the attention and the hearts of your audience. I'm so sorry that you have to go through this-you are strong beyond words mama. Everything will be ok. Xo


----------



## frsttimemama

What Kara said!! 

And yes, Morgan, I think that's why I'm EXTRA freaked! Hubby has already been reading up on it though. Now my turn if I can stay awake to do it. Lol


----------



## RobertRedford

Huge hugs Morgan! I'll keep you in my thoughts! 

CA storms have been bearable so far. Nothing bad. We had about an hour of bad rain/ thunder last night and everyone freaked out. Californians freak over the smallest things.


----------



## HWPG

Morgan, will be praying!
Thanks for all the support. I think it comes in waves of reality - like, right now, it's just 'the future', not a tangible reality. I look at the 'nursery' and think "impossible". I'm gonna try to do some things this weekend to make me feel like I have a little something unde control, even if it's just going thru all my magazines and throwing them away - seriously, how many articles on 'how to get a round butt' do I need? Small steps towards a big goal. Plus, OH is gone the majority of the next eight days (only home one day) so I'll be able to get some tasks accomplished.


----------



## frsttimemama

So I was googling this, and it made me feel worse! GD during first trimester increases your risk of stillbirth, miscarriage, and birth defects mainly of the brain and heart. I am practically beside myself right now. Seriously?!


----------



## Cowgirl07

They called. Hsg will cost 945. They are going to try to schedule it for next Thursday or Friday. So Fx for them confirming an appointment tomorrow.


----------



## HWPG

Sandy, I can't imagine... But knowledge is power. You can control this and they diagnosed you early, and your drs will be watching you carefully. Things can still be ok.
K, yay! Hsg are weird but neat. I 'enjoyed' mine because I to answers, and we so rarely get a glimpse inside our bodies!


----------



## Lotalaughs16

Rachel, OMG just stay home and relax mama you've had one rough day!

Mirolee, totally normal to feel that way...like the other ladies said baby=huge life change and with that comes anxiety about what is going to change...Everything will work out!

Morgan, definitely in my prayers...and I'll ask hubs to pray for you guys too. Stay strong!

Mirolee...lol about the articles on how to get a rounded butt :rofl:

Great news Katrina...on the road to answers!

AFM...here are some pup pics! I still dont know how to rotate them...sorry


----------



## Lotalaughs16

Sandy, sorry about GD...you have a great support system here and nikki can coach you through it...I'm on myfitnesspal if you want to add me (i dont know if/how that would help but its all ive got lol)


----------



## Cowgirl07

love the puppy! My dog got a hair cut today. Yes she is wearing a shirt she was cold and actually let me put it on her.
 



Attached Files:







sandy.jpg
File size: 8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## NDTaber9211

Hey ladies, so we are all posting here now? 

So I got a bit of a tmi situation. I'm on what I think is af but its super weird. I was super light spotting for a few days and now it's really dark brown and kinda.... I guess lumpy for lack of a better word. None of it's getting on my pad. Should I email my doctor or just see what happens? I thought it was becoming normal early but it went right back to strange. Part of me wants to test but I have no symptoms.


----------



## goldstns

Mirolee- I agree. I still freak out about Alia and money.

waves- GL...hope she comes tomorrow.

morgan- praying and thinking of u.

sandy- google is the devil....do t read it about gd!!


----------



## clynn11

Mirolee- It's totally natural to feel that way. I've had a few moments where i'm like, holy shit. I am going to be responsible for an entire human life. That is scary.

Nichole- is AF supposed to be here and just the brown spotting?? I say TEST!!! Lol. How have you been hun??

Loving the doggie pictures!!

Katrina- yikes, that's quite a bit, but it will all be worth it when you have answers to your questions!!

Sandy- I am sorry you have GD but I feel like catching it early will only help you in keeping it under control. DON'T GOOGLE. It always tells you the worst :(

Amanda (waves)- any more of those intense contractions?

Amanda (RR)- How many dpo do you think you are now??


----------



## jury3

Sandy-Stay off google! You and baby will be fine!

Morgan-It just sucks you guys have to go through that at all...I'll be thinking if you! If they tried to actually say he's guilty, they obviously have no souls. You guys have been through enough...

Katrina-yay! Can't wait for some answers :)

Nichole-sounds like it may just be a weird period. Has it lasted a normal amount of days? Maybe wait a few days and see what it does...

Idk what is up w my uterus today. Usually I don't get bh unless I've been up and about a lot. Today they've been happening here and there while I'm resting on the couch. Felt slightly crampy a few times, but nothing consistent. Hopefully it will be better tomorrow. I'm going to see my chiropractor and cashing in a massage I got for my bday...my moms coming in sat and I think we are going to get our nails done and look at fabric for some things she's making for the babies. 

My MIL keeps bringing up daycare saying we need to talk about it. It's getting on my last nerve bc really all that needs to be discussed is whether or not she wants to watch them and how often...the rest is between DW and myself. We went over yesterday to get help w our taxes and she kept asking if the babies were moving or she'd just touch my belly. I really was not in the mood for being touched...sometimes I just want to smack her! Lol
Anyway, the money stresses made me think of that bc daycare stresses me out and I wish we could afford for me to ba a stay at home mom.


----------



## wavescrash

Cassidy - No contractions really, just some intense BH and cramping.


Forgive me ladies but I'm freaking out. Maybe for nothing but maybe for a legitimate reason this time lol. I went to the bathroom and my pantyliner was wet all the way through my underwear and it wasn't yellow-tinted like it has been (because apparently I'm peeing myself like crazy lately lol.) Didn't really get a smell from it (sweet or urine-like) but changed my liner and underwear and am currently waiting to see if it soaks through again. Anyway, when I would wipe I would get bright red blood on the toilet paper. It wasn't a lot, just a little spot (smaller than a dime) but it was there each time I wiped. I'm feeling crampy but that could be nerves. I'm shaking like a leaf but again, could be nerves. I asked my cousin and a friend their opinion - my cousin had 2 breech babies and said her OB always asked her if she had any blood at the end because it was a sign labor could be on the way. My friend said with her recent labor, she woke up and thought her water had broke because her underwear and shorts were wet and she had some spotting and it turned out, her water had broken. My cousin said she's also heard of people having blood/spotting when their water breaks. It may very well be nothing but I'm still freaking out at the possibility that it could be "time." I've also realized she's barely moved all afternoon/evening but it could be that I just wasn't paying attention to notice when she did move. I mean, obviously I hope this is actually something and I'm not going crazy but at the same time, if it IS something... I'm going to freak out because as much as I said I hoped it would happen today, yesterday, right now... I'm still in a bit of shock that we're going to have another baby lol.


----------



## pdxmom

Morgan will defly keep u guys in my prayers....im sure all will go well hun...keep the faith :hugs:

Sandy dr google is the worst...pls spare yourself of him...just keep in mind tht now tht u r aware of the gd u can and will do everything to keep yourself healthy ...stay strong :hugs:

Katrina all the best for the HSG hun....it will b totally worth it and your bfp will b here in no time :flower:

NIchole did u have this bleeding on the day u were expecting af or before ?? i say just wait a couple of days and then test if it still lingers or stops :thumbup:


----------



## pdxmom

Amanda im sure u shud go and get checked out?? i would b freaking out too... im all excited at the possiblity of Leah being here very soon :flower:


----------



## wavescrash

I mean, I don't want to get TOO excited because I've had so many false alarms lately but at the same time... who knows?

I'm letting my phone charge a little bit before I call, also sitting and laying down to see if I feel anything leaking when I stand up again.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Sandy please stop reading on Google, it always gives you the worst case scenario. You've been diagnosed early so should be able to get it under control and both you and baby will be fine :hugs:

Morgan good luck today. 

Nichole I'm not sure what that could be, maybe test then ring your Doctor?

Your dogs are cute girls!

Mirolee becoming a parent is terrifying but I can honestly say it is the best thing in the world and I wouldn't have it any other way. Hubby and I sometimes sit and talk and be like "what did we do before we had Tristan" and we can't really remember. He amazes us both every single day. I can not wait for him to become a big brother. 

Waves how exciting!!

AFM - Good morning nausea :happydance: So so happy to feel sick! :)

It's my birthday today, not much planned really. We have the window guys coming to finish off this morning then I'm going to spend some quality time with Tristan before he has a sleepover at my Mums tonight whilst Hubby and I go out for a meal with friends!


----------



## pdxmom

Happy Birthday bb...wat a wonderful gift of nausea u have this morning :haha: enjoy your day hun

Amanda keeping a watch on here to c your posts....eeeekk exciting


----------



## clynn11

Happy birthday BB!!!

Morgan- such a hard situation for you both to have to be in right now. It is so not fair, but I do agree I think your testimony will only help him and in no way hurt him so I understand why you're doing it. I hope they drop the charges or accept the plea bargain because you two have already been through so much you don't need any more on your plate! Sending lots of love and positive vibes!


----------



## wavescrash

pdxmom said:


> Amanda keeping a watch on here to c your posts....eeeekk exciting

Thanks :) I'm going to call my OB within the next 20 minutes.

Just went to the bathroom again and my liner feels like it's wet all the way through but I couldn't tell for certain. I don't know how I can't tell but oh well lol. Still had some tiny specs of blood when I wiped too.


----------



## clynn11

FX for you Amanda! I'm excited to see if Leah is going to make her appearance! Sounds promising!!!


----------



## NDTaber9211

Waves- eeek keep us posted! 

Happy bday bb!

This weird af started 3 or 4 days ago on cd38 idk if/when I ovulated so I'm not sure when af was suppose to arrive.


----------



## wavescrash

Thanks :) Just went pee again and my liner feels wet all the way through (my underwear feels wet underneath it) nad there's some blood on the liner now (not just when I wipe) so I'm gonna call.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Good Luck Amanda!


----------



## Kiamaria83

Morgan good luck today. Praying all works out for you guys.
Sandy so sorry about GD. like the girls say it has to be good you've caught it early.
Amanda good luck if this is it for you 
Mirolee its totally normal to be anxious. I was terrified first time round but then when you're holding that brand new little human all those worries disappear and are replaced by new worries and wanting to wrap them in cotton wool.
Bb happy birthday. Have a lovely day.
Nikki sorry baba is ill. They seem to pick up colds easily especially when going to nursery. Baby olbas oil is always in my cupboard . I used that from elliott being a newborn. 
Katrina. Good news scheduling your hsg. You're getring closer to that bfp
Kara how you doing ?
Sorry if I've missed anyone off. I'm off to the zoo today as fridays are mummy and elliott days . Have a good day girls.


----------



## frsttimemama

Thanks. Dr. Google IS the devil, for sure! I only read a little .. then I quit that business. Ugh. Bad idea! Shoulda listened to Hubby! Just waiting for a call now.

Nichole, so glad to see you! I say test! Fx!

Waves, waiting impatiently for an update!

Bb, happy birthday! Yay for nausea? ;)

Yay Katina! Fx for awesome result and a BFP!

Brittney, love the puppy pics!

Morgan, thinking of you!

Collette, that sounds so fun!

Sonia, so glad to see you :)I love the name, by the way!

Julie, that's so irritating! It's so hard not telling them to shut up sometimes.

Afm, yay for 10 weeks today! Only 29 to go! I'm starving /don't feel good. I'm already on overtime and working today and all weekend. I need a day to sleep til noon and clean my house! Lol


----------



## brunettebimbo

Yayyyyy can't believe your 10 weeks already!! 

Nausea seems to have passed. Symptoms seem to come and go so quickly. 10 minutes ago I didn't have sore boobs and now I do. I'm becoming a nervous wreck :lol:

I was debating whether to test again or not to see progression. I know a darker line would make me chill out but if it was lighter then I would freak!


----------



## frsttimemama

Thanks! Me neither. It cant go quickly enough! Go with your gut, BB! Totally get what are saying. I tested for the first week lol.


----------



## morganwhite7

You girls rock, thanks for all the love <3
Will update later.. Just got up for a shower and don't know what to wear.. even though ik that should be the least of my worries lol. 

Waves- I'm so sorry they sent you back home :/ ughhhh

BB- I think a darker test would most definitely calm your nerves.. But if you do it I'd def quit after that! Can ttly see why it's scary to consider though :/


----------



## brunettebimbo

My husband doesn't want me to so I guess I shouldn't.


----------



## frsttimemama

I can see that, too.s


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

BB- Happy Birthday! and I wouldn't test again! No point in freaking yourself out. Everything is going to be fine!

Morgan- positive thoughts for your this morning!!!

Sandy - I'm sorry about the GD. It will be tough but you will be fine. and try to stay off google. It never helps!!

Julie- I have this woman at work who always rubs my belly without asking. Grrrrr


----------



## Lotalaughs16

Nichole, that happens to me every cycle (that doesn't say much since I have far from a textbook cycle lol) it usually happens around when I SHOULD be ovulating...I haven't quite figured out what it means but just know you are not alone
Happy Birthday BB! I say don't test on your bday...wait until tomorrow
Amanda, good luck...I hope you get some answers today or Leah makes her debut


----------



## goldstns

Ugh...happy day off to Alia and I.... We were up every hr with her not feeling well. And I just woke up to a huge lump in my breast. Looks like today will be spent with both of us at the doc.


----------



## Cowgirl07

I just hope they can get me in then and in the afternoon so Dh can come. I would probably freak out if I went alone. Dh likes Sandy more now that she has no hair. :haha: 
Amanda wave- I hope you get some answers when you go in. 
Bb have an amazing birthday!


----------



## Lotalaughs16

goodluck at the DR nikki


----------



## TTCaWee1

Oh no Nikki. Hope it's not mastitis. Is it red or warm? Try to enjoy your day off. Btw Alia is so cute. I can't believe how big she is already. 

Have a good bday bb! Don't retest. 

Good luck today Morgan!!

So after my horrible morning yesterday, we drove 3 hours to ikea lol. Spent $620...but Ellie's room is now complete for the most part. My charleston shower is tonight so I'll post pics after I put everything away. Today I am nesting and going for a mani pedi...I just hope they don't charge double for fatness.


----------



## TTCaWee1

Any update from Amanda?


----------



## frsttimemama

Hope you guys feel better Nikki!

Rachel, that sounds great! Enjoy :)

Katrina, fx for the time you want! Your dog is adorable, too!


----------



## jury3

Bb-Happy birthday! I say don't test. You have symptoms, take that as a good sign :) 

Sandy-10 weeks! Getting close to 2nd tri!

Morgan-Good luck!

Nikki-Hope you and Alia are both ok and feeling better ASAP!

Sarah-saw all your maternity pics on fb, they are so good! She got some really cute ones of your daughter. My fav is the one where your hubby's arm is around her and she's looking at the camera, so cute!

Is it bad that I'm considering hiring someone to come clean our house when we get our tax money? I'm just too tired these days and it needs a good deep cleaning...not sure how DW will feel about that lol


----------



## TTCaWee1

I'm I would totally do that Julie. No judgment here


----------



## frsttimemama

Thanks! I know. I can't wait to relax a teensy bit after first tri is over. I feel really bubbly down low. Fx it's baby wiggling, although it's probably tooooo early. 

And I totally would, too Julie! Don't blame you a bit.


----------



## brunettebimbo

I'm not going to test. What's the point? It will just stress me out!

I've just had a moment of panic, I got out of the car and suddenly felt wet, it felt so much like AF, ran to the toilet heart pounding and thankfully it's just CM! I could have cried with relief!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Nikki - I completely forgot to say that Alia is so beautiful!! I hope you and her feel better very soon!

Julie- I would SO pay someone to clean my house! I wouldn't blame you at all!!

afm- I'll be 24 weeks sunday. So happy to hit my viability day. I still worry every single day though. It's awful.


----------



## wavescrash

Sorry for no update... 

Apparently it wasn't my waters which is ridiculous because it definitely soaked through but oh well. We were sent home. I see my OB in about an hour and a half.

I had the same house doctor that told me I was only a fingertip dilated a week or so ago. She said 2-3 cm last night so I don't know if she means I'm the same 3.5cm my ob has been saying or if I'm like super super dilated now so I'm hoping my ob will check. Since I'm supposed to get a csection she normally wouldn't check but I'll ask. That what they said likely caused the spotting last night so if I'm 4cm dilated or more, with the early labor signs... I wanna know lol.


----------



## Lotalaughs16

Amanda, sorry you got sent home...Leah's really giving you a run for your money.

Julie, I would totally hire someone to give the house a deep clean before your precious packages arrive!


----------



## frsttimemama

How frustrating Amanda!!

Britt, that's exciting! A lady I work with had her son at 23 wks 6 days, and he is alive and well. So crazy!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Amanda How frustrating! I hope you get answers soon. 
I personally like Sandy better with hair, but she doesn't shed now which is a plus. I called the clinic, sure they hate my calls but I hopefully will get in late Thursday afternoon.


----------



## Ingodshand

jury3 said:


> Bb-Happy birthday! I say don't test. You have symptoms, take that as a good sign :)
> 
> Sandy-10 weeks! Getting close to 2nd tri!
> 
> Morgan-Good luck!
> 
> Nikki-Hope you and Alia are both ok and feeling better ASAP!
> 
> Sarah-saw all your maternity pics on fb, they are so good! She got some really cute ones of your daughter. My fav is the one where your hubby's arm is around her and she's looking at the camera, so cute!
> 
> Is it bad that I'm considering hiring someone to come clean our house when we get our tax money? I'm just too tired these days and it needs a good deep cleaning...not sure how DW will feel about that lol

Thanks!! I was just crying looking through them. I can't believe we will soon have a fourth family member! Totally get someone to clean your house.. very worth it!!


----------



## frsttimemama

I want someone to clean mine, and I'm not too big to do it, just too tired and working too many mandatory hours!

Suggestions on a sweet treat that I am "allowed"? Still no call from the diabetic center. I'd like to get that scheduled!


----------



## Ingodshand

Waves- I hope you get some answers at your apt.. you must be so frustrated!

BB- Happy Birthday!!

Britt- Yay for viability day!!

Morgan- Thinking of you and hoping you get some great news today!

Katrina- Sorry for the cost for the HSG is so expensive, but I hope it gives you some answers!

Nikki- Hope the doctors apt goes okay and you get some good meds!

Rachel- I hope you have so much fun at your shower and get lots of nice gifts!!


----------



## Cowgirl07

I hate playing phone tag with drs and getting referrals. Its ridiculous, they called said they scheduled my hsg for March 13 and left a message because I was in the basement! After O I was so mad, so I called back and they are on the line with someone else and I haven't heard back. I hate this, why can't it just be easy!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

I hope all is well with Morgan!! 


My belly (or something.. not sure what it actually is) feels really tight today.. like I pulled something. It almost feels like gas pain or something. I hope it's gone tomorrow.


----------



## frsttimemama

That's super frustrating! I hope they fix it!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Me too, I want them to just call me. Its been a half hour.


----------



## TTCaWee1

Amanda - that sucks that it wasn't your waters. It really sounded like it. Did they say what it could've been?

For those who have had babies - can you feel your cervix dilating? I keep getting stabbing tearing pains in my vajayjay with each BH. I just wonder if something is progressing in there. It's definitely different than her head grinding she does. This is more of a "slicing open" sensation. I'm interested to see on Wednesday if I've dilated or anything.


----------



## HWPG

omg, a "slicing open"? yikes, that sounds horrible! i'm going to opt out of that, thankyouverymuch!


----------



## Cowgirl07

They called back they are booked next Thursday the nurse said she would try to get me in Tuesday or Wednesday. OR they will do it right before my period is due after doing a blood test. That would be March 24/25?


----------



## Cowgirl07

Sorry for spamming you guys. Nurse pulled some strings and hsg will be at 8 am on Tuesday the 4th!!! Sorry I am excited. The nurse said there aren't any restrictions before doing it.


----------



## Lotalaughs16

Great news Katrina!!


----------



## TTCaWee1

That's awesome Katrina!!


----------



## Cowgirl07

I was freaking out about not being able to get it done this cycle and crying like a crazy person. I am sick of ttc and want answers not have to wait another month, then wait if we need clomid.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Glad you got it scheduled Katrina!


----------



## frsttimemama

Rachel, I don't recall it, but I only dilated to 2 as far as I know. :( ouch!

Yay Katrina!! Fx!

Morgan, hope all is well!

The diabetic center never called yet. I'm getting antsy! If I need to do something different to take care of us, I want to know now!


----------



## NDTaber9211

Glad you got it scheduled Katrina! I am glad I got mine done. It was a load off my shoulders when I got the good results back. 

AFM- after like 4 days of weird AF, it is turning bright red and normal. Maybe I didn't ovulate and it was weird break through bleeding... I might have started reading too much into everything and got my hopes up a little bit... even though we've "stopped trying" I am still hoping our miracle happens.


----------



## Cowgirl07

I hope it happen Nichole! Sorry your af is being weird.


----------



## Ingodshand

Nicole- Sorry the witch was playing with you:hugs:

Sandy- Can you call them?

if you guys want to check it out, here is a link to the blog post and pics from our maternity shoot..https://saraedavisphoto.com/life/blog/


----------



## Cowgirl07

They look awesome!! Your daughter is so cute!


----------



## jury3

So glad they got you scheduled soon Katrina!

Rachel-That sounds quite painful...I only get the feeling that my pubic bone is about to split in half or the sharp pain down my vagina when Olivia kicks me in the cervix. Kind of feels like a needle stabbing me. Lots of fun...

Sarah-I can't believe we are going to be a family of 4 either! At least you were eased into it lol I can't help being a little scared that I might not be able to handle it and will end up going crazy or something 

Nikki-Whatever happened with Alia's vaccinations? Did the pediatrician say it was ok to wait? I was looking at daycares tonight and made me think of it. 
What did the doc say about your lump? How's Alia?

I think my uterus has just realized how huge it is bc I seriously have had more bh today and yesterday than I normally do. So glad I have my prenatal massage in about an hour! I hope my body calms down bc I would really like to keep these babies in here at least another 4-6 weeks!


----------



## goldstns

I had a decent day...thank goodness! 

just so u are all prepared... Having rock hard lumps in breast is normal when breastfeeding. Its milk. They said pump the milk out and if it goes away ur fine. So I pumped and it was gone. Makes sense cuz she's been eating less since she isn't feeling well...so it just built up..

Alia just has a bad cold. It can take a week to go away cuz she can't fight it as fast as we can. But no ear infection or lung issues.

Julie - so the daycare said we had 30 days to get it done. However doc wanted it done before we started. So we did it before. They will do her 2 month vaccinations as early as 6 weeks, but no earlier. So she fit in perfect. When your babies get vaccinations be aware a slight temp for 24 hr after is normal...so sometimes they recommend doing it on a day u can b home w little ones the day after (aka not just sending them to daycare the next day). But we sent her next day and she was fine. Most daycares send kid home w temps, but they're usually exempt when u say they just got shots. 

I also applied to a cool forensic lab job today. And Alia let me nap for 2 hr.


----------



## clynn11

Katrina- yay for getting it scheduled!

Nichole- weird AFs suck and make you question everything. I hope you get your miracle soon!!

AFM, So i'm starting to feel the jealousy of my little sister being pregnant too. I really don&#8217;t want to. I hate feeling jealous, because I really am happy for her. But my mom just called me asking about us sharing a baby shower day. Even though i&#8217;d really like to say no, I can&#8217;t and make her pay for double a party that would only be a week or two apart. I&#8217;d just feel super guilty. So.. my sister and I are sharing a baby shower. My mom is going to all of her doctor&#8217;s appointments with her, meanwhile she&#8217;s been invited to each of my scans and has yet to come to one. And then I think about it and what if we go into labor on the same day?? My mom would end up being with Alexis because she is younger and less experienced. Which would be the worst thing that could happen, I have always pictured my mother with me during my labor. I can&#8217;t stop crying over this right now and it&#8217;s really pissing me off. I love my sister to death, and my new niece/nephew, but did she really have to get pregnant &#8216;on accident&#8217; a week to two weeks after me?! After we&#8217;d been trying for almost 2 years?! Ugh. This is me being jealous. Don&#8217;t mind me.


----------



## goldstns

Rachel - I couldn't feel myself dilating


----------



## goldstns

Cassidy- so sry. I hope your baby comes first and u get all the attention! The benefit of a party together is your guests won't have to go to 2 parties, which could cause them to have to choose a party which could cause more pain if someone goes to hers and not yours...


----------



## goldstns

Helpful advice: keep any eye on your insurance eob's because so far IV caught 3 bills I shouldn't be paying for and insurance said they made a mistake and I was right. So keep any eye on it all!


----------



## wavescrash

TTCaWee1 said:


> Amanda - that sucks that it wasn't your waters. It really sounded like it. Did they say what it could've been?
> 
> For those who have had babies - can you feel your cervix dilating? I keep getting stabbing tearing pains in my vajayjay with each BH. I just wonder if something is progressing in there. It's definitely different than her head grinding she does. This is more of a "slicing open" sensation. I'm interested to see on Wednesday if I've dilated or anything.


They said discharge but I don't get how it would soak through a pantyliner and my underwear but who knows. The house doc said she saw "some milky-white discharge" but that's definitely not what soaked my liner. Oh well. Can't fight a negative test lol.

And the spotting she said was likely due to cervical changes but my cervix didn't dilate anymore so who knows.

And no. I've not felt dilation. I've had the slicing open sensation you've described numerous times and thought it was dilation as well but it wasn't. Don't know WHAT the pain was though lol.

I'll update on my ultrasound/last weekly appt later once Hannah's in bed.


----------



## frsttimemama

Nikki, glad you guys are both okay!! I was reading some sample GD diet plans and they sure seem to have a LOT of carbs in them.. bread and fruit and milk and veggies and meat all in the same meal? Geesh! Is it just me or does that seem a little crazy?

Cass, I'm so sorry. :( You have every right to be upset. I don't have any good advice, but I'm sure it will all work out okay!! Like someone said, maybe you will already have your baby?

Nichole, so sorry. :( I hope you get your BFP soon. I believe n miracles. Just sayin!

Rachel, how are you feeling?

Waves, that's crazy!!

Sarah, love love love your pictures! 

Morgan, I'm still thinking of you and praying all turned out okay!

Hubby's cousin is pregnant. She's about 5 weeks ahead of me. They went for a private gender scan. I'm not sure if I'm convinced you can really tell well at 15 weeks? Thoughts?


----------



## clynn11

My cousin was told at 14 weeks and they were right. My mom found out at 16 weeks and they were right. I found out at 17 weeks exactly and they better be right haha. My little sister goes in on monday, she should be around 15 weeks and we're gonna see if theyll give her a guess.

Thanks guys. I feel bad feeling jealous and I know everything will work out just fine. I just had a pity party for myself.


----------



## wavescrash

I had my ultrasound this morning - I thought I was supposed to get a full biophysical profile with doppler and measurements once a week and then just doppler/fluid check once a week (so 2 scans in total) but they didn't do measurements this morning (didn't do them Monday either.) However blood flow and fluid levels looked good. Then I had my final weekly OB appointment this afternoon. I've gained 36lbs total up to this point (gained like 1-2 lbs a week the last few weeks it seems) and my BP was 132/70 (higher than my usual but still normal.) Leah's HR was 158 which was high for her but she had been moving like crazy not too long before that. Fundal height is only measuring 34 weeks (so 4 weeks behind) but we know she's small and she's just curled up, sitting low which would affect fundal height as well. No cause for concern on my doctor's end seeing as the twice weekly scans are going okay. I mentioned the leaking/spotting from last night and asked if she'd check my cervix since I had the same house OB that tried telling me I was only a fingertip dilated last weekend. I'm still only 3.5 cm which is RIDICULOUSLY frustrating seeing as I've had the contractions, cramps, and that spotting last night which they said was likely due to cervical changes. Oh well.

She said to just monitor movement (due to small size) and if I ever feel like she's not as active, call and go in for an NST. I have another ultrasound on Monday and then that's it until my c-section on Thursday. It was a little depressing because my OB made a comment about how each week she hasn't expected me to make it to my next appointment yet I always do. It really sucks but what can you do? I can't force the baby out lol. After all that, I picked Hannah up from my mom's and did some shopping/walking around. I felt lots of cramping and a contraction or two while walking but as soon as I sat down, I felt better. I just wish I could do something to go into labor and get this over with already. If I'm still pregnant on Tuesday, that will officially be the longest I've ever been pregnant lol. I had my first at 38+5 and my second at 38+1.


----------



## frsttimemama

Thanks Cassidy! I just wasn't sure if it was accurate. Sounds like it though! 

Amanda, that's so frustrating! I had biophysical profiles weekly last time. They told me that they couldn't measure size but every 2 weeks or it isn't accurate. 

Nikki, did you have more ultrasounds than usual? I'm expecting to just because of the GD and how cautious she was about pre-eclampsia due to my blood pressure last time ..


----------



## wavescrash

frsttimemama said:


> Amanda, that's so frustrating! I had biophysical profiles weekly last time. They told me that they couldn't measure size but every 2 weeks or it isn't accurate.

Yeah... when I had my first one (last week, when they did measurements) he said normally they'd repeat with measurements in 3 weeks to compare but I only had 2 weeks until my c/s at that time. But since they requested twice-a-week scans, I figured at least one of them would be for measurements. I highly doubt blood flow is going to change much in the last week and a half and it's annoying to drive 30-35 min to the scan place only to be in there for 10-15 minutes. I don't even get to see her face or get pictures outta the whole ordeal lol.

Oh well. I suppose it could be worse and I could be having the scans because something was actually wrong :/ And I only have 1 more to go... it's just a waste of gas at this point, I think lol.


----------



## goldstns

Sandy yes I had 2 extra u/s at then end to make sure she wasn't too big. And she was measuring fine. She came out at 7lbs 7 oz. I did go in 2x/week starting at 32 weeks for nst. As for meals...that meal u described sounds unreasonable. So what I can remember off the top of my head is u can have as much protein as u want and must have at lest one serving per meal/snacks because its needed to help break up the carbs. For carbs, one serving is 45grams of carbs and u can have 8 servings/day. They recommend 3 meals and 3 snacks a day (not going more then 2hr between eating something). Meals should contain 1-2 servings of carbs and snacks only have 1 serving of carb. And carbs always accompanied by protein. And to figure out best carbs to eat look up glysemic index (GI - sry if I spelled it wrong). You want foods with low gi. U'll be surprised what's considered a carb...like milk, cheese, beans.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Sandy 15 weeks seems really early, but I know people that have found out that early.


----------



## asmcsm

Cassidy I know how you're feeling all too well! Of course, my sister isn't due as soon after as yours is but I think it's hard to not get jealous when we've had to try for so long and it happens for them on accident when they aren't in the best circumstances. Of course I try to remind myself that my sister has had a miscarriage and that she had tried for 2 years without success when she was with her ex, but I think it's just unavoidable. And I think it's perfectly okay for us to be a little jealous even though we are happy for them.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Nichole sorry AF got you. 

Amanda I can't believe your having your baby NEXT week!!

Cassidy I think those feelings are normal. Id be pretty annoyed too!

Katrina so glad you've got your appointment booked!

Sandy we found out Tristans gender at 15 weeks. There was no denying he was a boy! :rofl:


----------



## brunettebimbo

I've woken this morning and I'm feeling much more positive about things today. I have a feeling this baby is going to be ok. FX I'm right!


----------



## HWPG

Sandy, we try to eat low gly generally. If you head for the 'ancient grains', you'll do well - so think quinoa, buckwheat, couscous (the qui laity kind, not the box kind), etc. (ps for our gf friends - buckwheat is gluten free!). a nice protein the size of a deck of cards, and a good veggie and salad. That's how we try to balance our meals/plates. We like spices/spicy, so for example, on our salmon we put chile or chipotle pepper. And we always marinate chicken. So don't think bland, just find you flavor in spices instead of sauces . Ya know?

Afm, I went shopping yesterday. I bought two bras, two wooden puzzles (1 year old party tonight), 4 undies, two pairs of shorts for my nephew, and an outfit for my niece. $100! What?! I didn't see that coming. But. We received our bonus oaychecks yesterday, so it's fine. Tonight is the bday party - the family is Indian so the food is going to be great! Tomorrow at 4p I have a prenatal massage, yay! So today will be spent cleaning the house and doing chores - work before rewards!


----------



## HWPG

Oh cass, I meant to mention - when my sister had her first, I wasn't even pregnant and I was crazy blind with jealousy. When she had her second, we were trying, and I said to her and my mom "I don't care if we have the same due date, I'm having my own shower". Luckily it didn't happen that way but I totally get how you feel. Things will probably all fall into place, but it totally makes sens for you t o be upset right now.


----------



## morganwhite7

Sandy- I had my 3D gender scan at 14+6 and it was very clear!! As long as babe cooperates.. Lol

Thanks SO much for all the support ladies.. Got very busy yesterday and couldn't find time to update before I passed out in bed around 9! Lol. Hubby is good to go.. It was a bit scary, they asked me to come up to the stand and voice that I supported the recommendations they gave and that I agreed that he has been punished enough not having Jaxon with us everyday. Things went great and we had a huge brunch with the family afterwards.. It was very bittersweet but I can see such an improvement in hubbs' general outlook on everything. He feels like he can finally start to plan our lives together and move forward without this looming over his head. Feels great. I'm so thankful!!

12 inches of snow coming Sunday/Monday..... Ergh! Guess I'll clean/nest today til my love gets off work at 3. 

IT'S MARCH.. I'm gonna have a baby NEXT month!!! :dance:


----------



## brunettebimbo

I'm so glad things went well :)

OMG as if it's come round that quick. I remember your BFP!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Cassidy I probably would be a bit ticked. I think they should each have there own. 
Afm I'm tired I think af is gone though.


----------



## frsttimemama

Morgan, that's such a relief! Thank goodness!

Yay for AF being gone Katrina! Fx sooo much for you!

Bb, glad you are feeling better about it.

Thank you all for the tips. Sounds mostly like I just need ti eat like I usually do, add more balanced. snacks, and give up refuned sugar more or less. I don't drink soda, but i love icecream and chocolate. I could have slept all day. Ugh. But I can't. I have to do errands before i work 3-11and tonight and tomorrow night. Ugh.. i have to spend the night at work Sunday night because of the snow, too. I hate winter!


----------



## Cowgirl07

I had pie for breakfast :) I feel so lazy, I don't have to do chores today so I'm snuggling with my dog.


----------



## frsttimemama

Oh yummy! That sounds so good and nice :) I had some toast. I am sure Hubby will take me to lunch though since we are out running errands, and we won't have supper together since I work. I need a day off to go to the grocery, do laundry, and clean my house! It's a wreck and i'm a neat freak so i can't stand it.


----------



## asmcsm

So, I mentioned before that DH and I have been house hunting and we had found a house close to his work that sounded perfect...well my mom and grandma informed me that it may be te house where 20 years ago a mother and her 2 daughters and son were murdered then the guy went and shot himsel as he drove off a cliff...they weren't sure if that was the house but said my aunt should know so my aunt drove by it and said, it looks nicer than it used to but that she thinks it's the one where it happened :? We're still going to look at it today, I want to see what vibes I get from it and also am going to ask about it. I'm curious though, would you guys live there after knowing something like that happened? I'm creeped out, DH is annoyed that I would change my mind based on something that happened so long ago.


----------



## Cowgirl07

I would granted I grew up in a fifth generational home. So I knew the history but I had great grandparents that were born and died there. I don't think it's a huge deal though it is a bit depressing to think about.


----------



## asmcsm

Well, I think dying in the house of old age or natural causes is one thing. But to know that an entire family was brutally murdered there I'm jut not sure I could do it


----------



## Cowgirl07

I say go and see what you think. 
Ps my grandma tried to convince me my house had bad vibes because someone committed suicide here in the 40s. No bad vibes at all.


----------



## morganwhite7

I, personally, would be scared of the ghosts :haha:


----------



## asmcsm

Yea, I'm definitely going to check it out. Morgan, I'm superstitious too lol.


----------



## brunettebimbo

I personally couldn't. It would freak me out.


----------



## pdxmom

Ash honestly I'd b frightened if the ghosts too...I mean even if I don't feel anything wen I got to c the house I'd probably freak myself out if I decided to live there


----------



## Cowgirl07

Well I'm off to the sale shortly then going out for supper to celebrate with friends.


----------



## asmcsm

Sonia, that's my worry too. I don't know the actual spots that everything occurred in the house but I have been old some of the details of what was done which are disturbing. Plus, I've been in haunted houses that I didnt feel anything but I know they were haunted because friends lived in them and experienced it. Also my aunts friend lived in a house where there was a murder and my aunt said she always felt comfortable there but her friend kept getting locked in the bathroom so she moved recently. I think it's different when you're the one living there. I'm just hoping that this isn't actually the house


----------



## brunettebimbo

Hope you have a lovely day Katrina! Happy Birthday again!


----------



## pdxmom

Happy birthday Katrina... Have a wonderful day Hun... I'm sure this yr is goin to bring u your bundle of joy


----------



## asmcsm

Happy birthday Katrina!!!


----------



## Kiamaria83

I think it makes the house interesting in a weid way. I would want to look up all the details of what happened and why, but living there may creep me out.
Morgan. Awsome news. Now you guys can look forward to the future.
Sounds like you had fun mirolee. I desperately need new bras. My boobies have grown to an E wtf! By the time milk comes they will be ridiculous. 
Cass its totally normal to feel jealousy. But as soon as the babies come it will be nice. Its really nice to have people with babas the same age and you can do baby groups together. 
Amanda and rachel hope you girls are doing ok.
Good news on the appt katrina .


----------



## goldstns

Happy bday Katrina


----------



## frsttimemama

Ash, I'd check it out, but the thought of those ghosts are scary!

Happy Birthday Katrina!

Hubby and I were talking earlier, and he feels weird using the stroller and car seat we got little guy. I'm feeling weird using his clothes. I know we won't buy all new, but I think we are going to sell the brand new stroller carseat combo and buy new .. and hope for a girlso I have a good reason to buy all different clothes. This is tough!


----------



## Kiamaria83

Happy birthday katrina.
Totally understandable sandy. You do what you think is right for you guys.
I'm planning on donating my umbilical cord to leukemia charity. Have you girls heard of this ?


----------



## morganwhite7

Sandy- my hubby was the same way with everything, especially Jaxon's clothes. I found I couldn't even really look at his things until just recently. We are asking for a pink plush car seat cover on the registry so that we can reuse his. Also after a long time staring at his boxes, I went thru and found a BUNCH of yellow or baby blue (not sports themed or green/blue) onesies and sleepers that Marley can use. It took a long time to convince hubby, but after a while he became fond of the idea to use anything of Jaxon's that we could.. Saved us hundreds. Even blue pacifiers, bottles, and socks! I just figured, things are only things. Our baby never got to use them so why not. Try and remember that you have his memory, that stuff is just stuff and it feels really great to get over that "phobia". I was an absolute mess going through his things, but it feels good to have gotten over it. I try to remind myself that if he was here, he'd want to (or I'd make him ;)) share with his sister anyways! Obviously do whatever you'd like, but it felt good to get over that fear! I am with you on not bringing the car seat to the hospital though.. That was the worst memory of all, bringing it home empty.. <3

Collete- Yes and you are so lucky! I asked about it at my last OB appt and they said they quit doing it in my state 3 years ago bc it was funded by donations :/


----------



## Kiamaria83

Really. What a shame. Is there no way someone from another state would collect ? Ive just been reading up on it , I didn't know that they are stored and can be used worldwide. It makes me feel good , I like the thought that my babies life support can give someone else life. 
Not long until little lady marley arrives


----------



## HWPG

Happy birthday Katrina!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Thanks ladies. Snow may put a damper on the plans. But the sale was great.


----------



## clynn11

Happy birthday Katrina!!!


----------



## Disneybaby26

Happy happy birthday, Katrina!! I know this year has very special things in store for you!! Enjoy your night!

Ash- nope!! No way, no how!! I'd research and make sure it actually was that house-I'd imagine that should be too hard to one the history on. If it was, I just couldn't do it, bad juju! Lol

Cass- I think it's totally normal to feel the way you feel. It's Avery special time in your life and I can see how it feels like she's stealing your thunder. I think it extremely gracious of you to have agreed on a joint shower, and I'm sure that wont go unnoticed. Keep being the great big sister that you are, I'm a firm believer in what goes around comes around and your kindness and understanding will go full circle.

Julie- totes have looked into getting someone to clean the house. One, because it a huge pain in the ass at this point and I feel like I can't do as good of a job as I normally do and two, I've got better things to do, like prepare for this little princesses arrival!! :)

Morgan- I'm beyond happy to hear that very thing went well! What a relief that must be for you and hubs to just get on with your lives an look forward to all of the happiness ahead!


----------



## Disneybaby26

Sandy- I can't even imagine how hard these decisions must be for you and DH. Breaks my heart. No matter what you guys decide, your little rainbow peanut will be so lucky to have such thoughtful parents. Xo

Collete- I so wish we had something like that here in CT. Even if I wasn't going to bank the cord blood, if love to be able to donate it!

Mirolee- yay for some shopping! Nothing beats a good fitting bra- especially when the girls are changing like everyday! Enjoy your party 1st birthday party, you'll have a little one of you own in no time!

AFM- went and got a pedi and a prenatal message today-if you girls haven't done the prenatal massage, you should! It's expensive, but spend the money and pamper yourself! It is just the most amazing feeling hour for you to just relax and feel your babe play. I don't know if it's endorphins or what but the baby totally loves it!!

Also, we got our taxes done last night and made out like bandits- I think we are going to pull the trigger on a DisneyWorld timeshare since I know ill never convince myself to spend money like that after the baby comes. Eeekkk, excited!! :)


----------



## goldstns

I love having my body back....went for another jog! My goal is 3x/week. I used to work out every day but w a baby its hard to find time.


----------



## goldstns

Ashley..i couldn't live in a house like that. I'd freak out.

Morgan...so glad all went well. How scary it must have been.

once again...amazing sex last night!!

Alia is still super sick...poor thing. She won't let us put her down and she has a bad cough. The plus side is her thrush looks like its getting better!! Pretty soon she will feel better.


----------



## goldstns

Kara- how cool Disney time share!!!

julie- totally get the house cleaned...id do it!


----------



## asmcsm

Yea, so wasn't really feeling that house. It wasn't as nice as it looked online. Neighbors were nice though. We had two other houses that we really loved but they BOTH got leased today! Talk about crappy luck :/ looks like we'll be rating where we are for a while


----------



## clynn11

Awww that sucks about the house i'm sorry Ash! And about the other two getting leased today, what luck! Ugh.

I'm sorry Alia is sick, Nikki. That sucks majorly :( I hope she gets better soon!!

Morgan- so so glad everything worked out with your husband!!!

Kara- Disneyworld timeshare sounds AWESOME!! Doooo it!!!


----------



## HWPG

Kara, I own a timeshare with my sisters in fl on Disney property and we love it.
I'm getting a prenatal massage tomorrow - cant wait.
Party was great! Best bday party ever, actually. Indians know how to party! Great food - apps, then cake, then main food, then more dessert. The cake was vanilla with two layers of caramel. The main dishes were delish! The second desserts were not for me, but other (normal) people would like them - custard with fruit, mango pistachio ice cream, another type of fruit/cheese custard. I ate so much. No, really. So much my stomach hurt! Sigh. There was also a balloon guy - I got a wiener dog! And we got sent home with presents - I got an awesome picture frame! And we were able to bless the child with rice and flower petals - for nourishment and blossoming thru life. So full. My belly is ridiculous. :) (goofy smile). 
I did so much today also! Cleaned my house, mopped kitchen, load of laundry, sorted thru two shelves of paper, stitched. Showered,whoa. Go me. It's def a 'go me' day :)
Ok, time to food coma pass out. :)


----------



## Cowgirl07

Kara that sounds awesome! 
Having a pretty good night in spite of the snow. We went out for dinner and drinks with friends. Just got home and am enjoying cupcakes and watching a movie. Surprisingly one year ttc doesn't hurt as much as I thought maybe the drink numbed the pain.


----------



## clynn11

I spent my night last night making homemade laundry soap that my sister-in-law recommended. It works amazingly and is sooooooo cheap to make it's ridiculous and will save you tons of money!! https://aandwfamilyof7.blogspot.com/2014/02/homemade-laundry-soap.html

So all day today i've been doing laundry before I had to come into work :) I'm coming more to terms with sharing my baby shower day with my sister. Although I truly would like a day for myself and Zuri that we don't have to share, I know this is easiest on my mom both time wise and budget wise, so I will deal with it. My sister might find out Monday what she is having. She wants a boy, I think she's having a girl though for some reason. We shall see!


----------



## RobertRedford

Hi ladies! Out of town but ill check in tomorrow when I get home. Xoxoxo!


----------



## brunettebimbo

I have a digi conception indicator test in my bathroom and it's screaming take me but I'm too chicken!

I want to see 3+ when do you think I should use it?


----------



## Kiamaria83

I think it will be too soon to show 3+. Those things can be temperamental. How many weeks are you ?


----------



## brunettebimbo

4+6 today. I'm still terrified. I have symptoms one minute then not the next so I end up a wreck then they come back and I feel positive again. 4 more days until I jump the 2nd hurdle. 

Just had a google and found this so think I will wait. 
https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh70/kjordanj/Snapbucket/0848EC3B-6987-4425-9AB9-3D177514AFFA_zps2nd1h7yx.png


----------



## wavescrash

Sorry I haven't done much catching up on your lives/pregnancies. I'll admit I've been way too self-absorbed in labor-watching lately and feeling miserable. I read but sometimes there's like 3+ pages and I don't feel up to reading all the way back.

Had contractions yesterday but nothing I could really time and I slept through the night so we'll see if today brings anything more. If not, I have my biophysical profile tomorrow morning and then c-section on Thursday :)


----------



## brunettebimbo

How exciting. Can't believe your having your baby this week!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Can't believe she will be born this week amanda. 
Rr have a good time! 
Bb I would wait a few days yet.
Afm af is gone and I am starting to freak out a bit about Tuesday. :haha: I know I shouldn't be but I Google to much.


----------



## HWPG

K, a little physical discomfort for so much knowledge - it's gonna be a piece of cake!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Yea I know. Dh has training then and doesn't know if he can come. :( I hate making him miss work for me.


----------



## wavescrash

brunettebimbo said:


> How exciting. Can't believe your having your baby this week!




Cowgirl07 said:


> Can't believe she will be born this week amanda.


I know... me either. It doesn't seem real, honestly.

Katrina - good luck this week!


----------



## Ingodshand

Katrina- I googled before my hsg and got totally freaked out. It was a piece of cake! Just a tiny bit of Cramping as the catether went in but nothing afterwards. It really was a cool experience and over pretty quick!!


----------



## frsttimemama

Ash, sorry about the houses! :(

Cass, that sounds cool! I've always wanted to try it.

Katrina, sorry you're nervous; hope hubby can come.

Mirolee, that sounds wonderful! :)

Waves, so hard to believe! And exciting!

AFM, woke up to lightly spotting red blood. Ugh. I hate this. It's scary as heck! Don't really feel any different so I'm hoping it's just from having sex yesterday morning, like they told me last time it probably was. I don't know that it makes sense to me, but it's all I have. I have an appointment Thursday so I'm goin to keep an eye on it and try to hang in there until then. Now time to go pack my bags and get ready for work. I can't wait for a day off. I'm exhausted!


----------



## wavescrash

Aw well maybe you just have an irritable cervix and that's all it's from. I had some bright red spotting in the first 10 weeks (forget exactly when) and I rushed to the ER and was told it was likely just delayed implantation bleeding. So hopefully it's nothing for you as well :)


----------



## frsttimemama

Thanks. I had it about 3 weeks ago, too. I never have issues with it when I'm NOT pregnant, but I know there's a LOT more blood flow when you are so..


----------



## TTCaWee1

Hiya ladies!

Hope you had a great birthday Katrina! Hsg is no biggie. Just a strong cramp then I had some cramps after. Take Tylenol and Motrin before your appt. 

Sandy - I hope it's just from sex! Do you have a Doppler at work you could listen with to ease your mind?

Ashlee - I couldn't live in a house that someone was murdered in. When we were house hunting, I always looked at the sex offenders before agreeing to see it too. 

Yay Morgan - glad DH is in the clear!

And waves I am so jealous that you get to meet your baby on Thursday!!!! Ahhhhh and I'm right behind you!! 

AFM - I'm anticipating bed rest on Wednesday when I go to my appt. I have been laying down since 4 pm yesterday and I still have pitting edema up to my knees. And you can't really make out my knees bc of all the swelling. It sucks. I drink sooo much water a day. At least 3 liters a day and the swelling is just not coming off. I have so much to do to get ready for this baby but I feel like I can hardly walk bc my feet and legs are so swollen. 34 weeks today though....I'm almost there. I can't wait. I had a good shower the other night. Just need to get a couple of things and we will have all we need (for now). Our travel system is $60 off at bru and we have the 10% off coupon too so we will prob go get that this week. 

I hope everyone is well! Happy swing day to my fellow Sunday swingers


----------



## frsttimemama

Rachel, I wish! I have seriously considered buying one! I don't really know where though.Ugh, so sorry you sound SO miserable! :( I hope they don't put you on bed rest!


----------



## HWPG

K, fwiw, my OH did not attend. A) I was unprepared for him to see me that way and b) I felt that it wasn't worth him missing work for a ten minute procedure. My mom came to drive me, but even that I didn't think I needed. After, I waited about an hour, then met my co workers out for lunc - drove myself and I thnk we went bowling or something. I know the anticipation can be nervous, but IMO, if you don't want OH to miss work and he can't go, I think it will be ok. 
Along that same note, I'm pretty terrified for OH to watch me deliver a baby. Perhaps that sounds shallow, but I've seen the pictures; I'm not sure I want many people to see me have a human head sticking out between my legs except medical professionals. It scares me.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Mirolee I was the same. He was banned from the bottom end of the bed. Once I was in labour I actually didn't care!


----------



## frsttimemama

It freaked me out, too, but when everything happened, I didn't even care. Which is crazy because I am very modest.


----------



## wavescrash

OH stayed up at my side during the delivery and helped hold one of my legs (my mom held the other.) I left it up to him whether or not he wanted to look because after all, it's his child coming into this world too. He said he had psyched himself up so much... he wasn't planning to look but when they said they could see her head, he felt compelled and couldn't stop looking. In fact, both him & my mom let go of my legs a little and I had to yell at them to focus and help me out lol.

He said it was nothing like he imagined & honestly didn't think about anything other than witnessing his daughter being born - nothing about seeing me in a compromising situation or whatever.


I'm thinking I need to bring a preemie-sized going home outfit for Leah in addition to the NB sized one. If she's going to be small, I remember Hannah swimming in her NB-sized one. I suppose I should go shopping for one later today.


----------



## frsttimemama

No more spotting so far, but I am still so scared out of my mind. I'm headed to work to be on my feet for the next 9 hours running up and down the hall. Ugh. I really just want to sit in my chair with my feet up in my sweat pants. My scrubs feel a bit tight, anyway. I wish we didn't have to go through this whole being pregnant thing again to be able to have a baby. Just saying!


----------



## Kiamaria83

Sandy you really should be resting. Would your dr not sign you off for a week or so ? I'm not sure how employment etc works in the US?


----------



## frsttimemama

I'm sure she would, but I doubt it will help. I think i am taking the day off tomorrow.


----------



## Cowgirl07

That's true. I guess he doesn't have to come but with the short notice my friend or mom can't go either.


----------



## TTCaWee1

Katrina - I was glad no one came with me. I was in a very exposed position lol.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Lol okay. We will see. I got spoiled today.


----------



## TTCaWee1

My water broke. I'll update later. Omg


----------



## clynn11

Omg rachel!!!!!!!!!!! Good luck sending you and your fam so much love and positive vibes!!!!


----------



## Ingodshand

Good luck Rachel! Will be praying for you and baby!


----------



## HWPG

Thinking of you Rach!


----------



## goldstns

Good luck Rachel! U got it girl. See u soon ellie


----------



## jury3

Good luck Rachel!!! Can't wait to see pics and here all about it!


----------



## RobertRedford

Omg Rachel!!! So exciting. Can't wait to meet miss Ellie!


----------



## RobertRedford

So much to catch up on and now Rachel is in labor!!! 

Katrina, sorry dh can't come to the appt but hopefully it's easy and relatively painless so it will go quickly by yourself. Be thankful that while you're possibly going alone b/c of the short notice, at least they were able to get you in quickly. One step closer to a baby!! 

Cassidy, so strong of you to be able to share the baby shower with your sister. I don't know if I would be able to put my own selfishness aside for an event like that. Serious hugs to you! When is your sisters gender scan? 
Amanda, I'm still mind blown that Leah is going to be here so soon! Has it hit you yet? How are you feeling about the c- section? 

Bb, how're you feeling? Have you tested again? 
I'm 6 or 7 dpo, symptom spotting and not feeling so hot. I've been slightly nauseous all day, but that could be from anything. I got really dizzy yesterday out of no where, was really hydrated and feeling fine then BAM dizzy. Happened again today while I was working out. My boobs are huge, and sore and my nipples are ON FIRE! I took a Frer today knowing it would be negative, ( it was very negative) and I'm going to try to hold out until at least Friday to test again. So mixed about how I feel about all of this!

Sorry if I missed anyone!!

Sorry for the typos. On my iPad and i can't spell anything correctly


----------



## frsttimemama

Praying for you! !


----------



## wavescrash

What the hell Rachel??!!!? How are you going before me? LOL.

Good luck dear. Wishing the best for you and Ellie <3


----------



## asmcsm

Holy crap! Good luck Rachel!!


----------



## wavescrash

RobertRedford said:


> Amanda, I'm still mind blown that Leah is going to be here so soon! Has it hit you yet? How are you feeling about the c- section?

No, it hasn't hit me yet at all... to be honest. I feel like the day will never come even if it is just 3 days away. OH & I were talking about it tonight and he said he can't believe how calm he is about the whole thing, because it doesn't seem real. I'm sure when I walk into that freezing cold operating room, it'll hit me like a ton of bricks though.

I'm okay with having to have a c-section now. It is what it is. I'm just dreading the recovery because I won't have anyone here to help me with Hannah and I'm not allowed to lift her for so many days. It's going to be rough, that's for sure. But I'm sure we'll find a way to get through it.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Rachel how exciting!!! Good Luck!

Amanda, my symptoms keep coming and going. Yesterday I only really had heartburn and boobs were slightly sore. I keep panicking! Today boobs are slightly sore and I feel a little nauseous. I haven't tested again. I'm to chicken. I have a digi left which I will use when I pass my milestone of 5+3!


----------



## TTCaWee1

So I'm at l&d. All admitted and I've been poked and prodded. 90% effaced and 1 cm dilated with super contractions every 2 min. They want to slow my labor down bc they gave me a dose of steroids and antibiotics (hadn't been tested for strep b yet) and they want those to have time to work. She's head down and doing good.


----------



## clynn11

So exciting rachel! I hope the steroids and antibiotics kick in quickly and that labor goes very smoothly for you!! Cant wait to see ellie!!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Glad everything is going ok. How exciting!


----------



## Disneybaby26

Ahhhhh Rachel, so exciting!!!! Good luck momma, I can't wait to see her little face!! :) Xo


----------



## morganwhite7

Yeah Rachel!!! Praying it goes fabulously.. Can't wait to see her precious face!!! :)


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Hello ladies, I've been gone since Friday so i'm going to try not miss anyone...

Cassidy- You are awesome. I couldn't share my baby shower. I just couldn't. Call me selfish or whatever. haha. But, You are doing a good thing by sharing. I hope that you still feel it's about you and Zuri just as much as your sister. 

Ash- Not sure I could live in a house with creepy history like that!

Morgan- So glad everything went well with you and DH!!! I'm sure it's such a weight off your backs now and you can finally move on with life! 

Katrina - Happy Belated birthday!!! and don't worry too much about the HSG! I've heard they really aren't that bad. 

Sandy- I hope you haven't had any more bleeding!

Rachel- I can't believe your water broke!!! I hope miss Ellie comes safely and healthy!!! Best of luck, Mama!! 

afm- It's snowing here in MD and I want to scream. DH is off work today, but of course I am not.


----------



## brunettebimbo

In the last half an hour I've started cramping on the left hand side. I'm scared :( I know cramping is normal but this a little stronger than normal cramps.


----------



## frsttimemama

Rachel, glad all is well. You were planning a C-section, weren't you?

BB, I'm sorry it's so scary. I hope everything is okay for you! 

Britt, I'm over snow! We were lucky, they were wrong and cancelled the snow storm. We got a few inches after some sleet, but it's fine since we're pro's at winter now. ;) I had a little more spotting yesterday afternoon, but none since. 

I wanted to take today off, but I have too much to do at work so I tried to sleep in, but hubby had to go to work.. so up awake at 7. I tried to go back to sleep, but I couldn't. Ugh. So I thought I'd check in while I eat my breakfast real quick before I get ready to head to work. Still so worried about baby! Can't wait for my appointment Thursday. I wish I could go today, but everything *seems* fine except my nerves so I feel bad asking them to check me out again. Know what I mean? I don't feel any different physically really. So praying all is well.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Sandy - I am over winter too. We got SO much snow this year. The 14" we got around Valentine's day JUST melted and now we have more snow on the ground and it's about 14 degrees and we had freezing rain, so i'm sure it's a slippery mess outside. 

I am always grouchy when DH gets off work and I don't. I wish I could explain it, but I can't. He has used a few days of vacation days for snow already and he needs these days for when the baby is born. We can't afford to have him take unpaid days.


----------



## frsttimemama

I can see that, but can he get more days? Like where I work, my hours are PTO that I accrue based on hours worked, so it's not like I just get X number of days. My husband gets a certain number at the beginning of the year, but he can accrue more, too.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

No.. he's a government contractor and the company is AWFUL with time. He gets nothing at the beginning of the year, and only accrues some tiny amount per paycheck. If he took NO time off from January 1 until June, he'd barely have a week of PAID time. I'm sure he can take unpaid, but I don't think he can take short term leave for one week? I don't know. He doesn't ever ask questions at his work but even still i'm positive it would be unpaid and we can't afford it. I'm already losing a HUGE chunk of my paychecks on maternity leave.


----------



## morganwhite7

Britt- My DH is off work today too and I had to drive in this snow... we only ended up getting ~6 inches, but it still stinks.. Didn't want to move out of bed this morning. 

AFM- Morning sickness came back with a vengeance today! Woke up and felt 9 weeks preggo again.. puked my brains out (sorry TMI) and it was awful. I still feel so sick and afraid to eat oatmeal bc of the heartburn it gives me. Grr I told hubby this morning- my BnB friend's water just broke and my MS came back.. and she's only 2 weeks ahead of me! (He was all WOW bet thats exciting!! lol) I can't wait to see miss Ellie's face! This is so fun.. So many babes coming, I know Sarah is due soon too! I am kind of glad I've got this month to prepare.. so much left to do and time is flying by now!


----------



## jury3

I'm with the rest of you, I am so tired of snow!!! Luckily we didn't get as much as they were calling for. I'm sure it's icy and will be a bitch to get to our doc apt this morning.

Morgan-I did the same thing...she's having a baby and she's only 3 weeks ahead of me!!! Waves and Sarah and then we'll all be popping them out! Lol

Rachel-thinking of you today...I'm so excited for pics!!!


----------



## Lotalaughs16

OMG Rachel...goodluck Mama! I hope the meds work and you have a smooth delivery!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Sandy hope your ok :hugs: I've put hubby on a sex ban because I am terrified. 

Morgan sorry your feeling sick again!

As for me the cramps seem to have eased a bit. They spread across my lower back and now I have back ache. Tristan and I have climbed into bed to watch Turbo and rest so fingers crossed that helps. I am terrified. I lost my first loss at 5+3.


----------



## goldstns

Britt- I'm a govt contractor too....is your dh's work site closed? Because in my case if the site is closed I have to tale off, but I just claim I'm working from home because I don't think its fear I have to take off but the feds get it off with out using pto.


----------



## morganwhite7

I hope all is well BB.. I'm sure it is! Lay low for a few days.. I say do the digi at 5+4 ;)

I am so excited to see lil miss Ellie! I just saw on FB that she is all dilated and ready to go! I can't imagine what she's going through right now!!


----------



## brunettebimbo

That was my plan :lol:

I have had a week off work and return tomorrow. I'm going to be grumpy! I'm going to miss my mid afternoon naps. :lol:


----------



## goldstns

My pumpkin is still sick, but is slowly sounding better....less congested and cough isn't so deep in her throat. However, her eating is still way decreased. IV been pumping and bottle feeding cuz she can't eat laying down for the boob cuz she coughs so much. So with a bottle she can sit up more and drink better. Hope this doesn't effect her breastfeeding skills or my milk production.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Good luck Rachel. You and ellie are in my thoughts. 
I hope alia is feeling better soon, poor pumpkin. 
Afm I don't know how to prepare for tomorrow. I heard make sure I eat breakfast, does anyone have any tips?


----------



## morganwhite7

Not sure of any tips for you Katrina.. but will they give you Clomid to try this month if everything is all clear? That would be really awesome so that you don't have to wait another cycle! Ooh or maybe Femara instead, I'm very partial to that stuff after Mirolee's miracle! :)

Nikki- Oh poor baby :/ I think there are a few upright nursing holds you can do with her.. football position might work too, where you hold her by your side. But I am sure if you're continuing to pump as much as she needs then your supply and lil miss are doing just fine!!


----------



## Cowgirl07

I hope so. I guess I will find out tomorrow.


----------



## goldstns

Morgan...used to do football with her, but she got too big. We don't fit in a rocker like that anymore.

push Rachel push!!!

Katrina... I don't know.anything about hsg...but I wish u luck!


----------



## morganwhite7

Awww... WOW she's almost 2 months old!! Jeeez


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Nikki - yes, his site is closed but he does the receiving, so he can't really claim he's working from home! LOL. He loves being off because he doesn't have the hour and 15 minute commute, but we really need him to be at work, NOT using vacation time. However, I think that Baltimore (where he works) is supposed to get a lot more snow than we have up here, so it wouldn't be very safe for him to drive there!

I am not friends with Rachel on Facebook, so Morgan, keep bringing the updates!!!!


----------



## goldstns

Yep!!! And 11 lbs!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Oh I'm sure she's growing like crazy! I can't wait to see pictures of all your babies ladies!


----------



## Kiamaria83

Good luck rachel


----------



## morganwhite7

Awww she's here!!! :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







1896979_10203198891350263_1502083212_n.jpg
File size: 36.1 KB
Views: 17


----------



## HWPG

K, a couple ibruprofen and sweat pants and maybe "gross" underwear that are comfortable, perhaps even the elastic is worn out of. you just dont want anything too tight afterwards. but otherwise, it's really a quick procedure with minimal pain. go in with the mindset "it's just like my annual exam" - seriously, it's about that long, a few seconds of pain, then kinda goopy feeling but fine for the rest of the day (this was my experience, i hope it goes as smoothly for you!). oh, and get a milkshake afterwards if you can - you deserve it!


----------



## HWPG

bloody fantastic rachel! congrats mama!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Oh she is so adorable! Looks great for 34 weeks congrats girl! 
Okay, Mcdonalds is two blocks away from the hospital!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Congrats Rachel!!


----------



## Lotalaughs16

Congrats Rachel she's so beautiful!!


----------



## goldstns

Thx for update Morgan.

congrats Rachel!! Weight/length?


----------



## Cowgirl07

There aren't any measurements on fb yet


----------



## goldstns

Thx for update Morgan.

congrats Rachel!! Weight/length?


----------



## goldstns

Oops posted twice....apparently I'm very eager to know....sry!


----------



## wavescrash

Aw what a little cutie. Congrats Rachel <3


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Awww Rachel!!! She's perfect! Congrats!!!!!!


----------



## NDTaber9211

Congrats Rachel!


----------



## RobertRedford

Congrats, Rachel! She is perfect!


----------



## asmcsm

Awww she's so cute! Congrats Rachel!

Morgan, I feel ya, I puked this morning too :?

OMFG I am having the WORST upper/middle back pain right now. It's so tight and uncomfortable and won't go away! I wanna cry :( Seriously need a chiropractor or massage therapist RIGHT NOW!


----------



## frsttimemama

Congratulations Rachel :) She looks perfect! 

Appointment with the diabetic center Thursday after my appointment with doc. Better eat candy now ;)


----------



## clynn11

Congrats rachel!! She's perfect. I hope she's off the cpap soon and able to come home quickly!! And hope labor went smoothly!


----------



## RobertRedford

ugh, Ash and Morgan, you poor things. I can't believe you're still getting sick! Yucko.

Cass, is this your sisters gender scan today? So exciting! 

Ash, when is your sisters gender scan?


----------



## asmcsm

Woohoo! Just realized that we keep a heating pad at work for when we do newborn shoots! Sitting at my desk with said heating pad strapped around me waiting for it to heat up...hope it helps

Amanda, my sister is only about 10.5 weeks right now I think so she probably won't find out for another 8-10 weeks


----------



## clynn11

Its her first scan ever lol. Theyre going to give her an actual due date but according to her lmp she should be around 15 weeks so I told my mom to make them see if they can tell! Lol.


----------



## clynn11

Ive been puking more lately too :( every morning again it really sucks.

Amanda your ss is intriguing me!! I wanna know!!! Lol


----------



## RobertRedford

clynn11 said:


> Its her first scan ever lol. Theyre going to give her an actual due date but according to her lmp she should be around 15 weeks so I told my mom to make them see if they can tell! Lol.

whoa! that seems like an awful long time before a scan!


----------



## RobertRedford

asmcsm said:


> Woohoo! Just realized that we keep a heating pad at work for when we do newborn shoots! Sitting at my desk with said heating pad strapped around me waiting for it to heat up...hope it helps
> 
> Amanda, my sister is only about 10.5 weeks right now I think so she probably won't find out for another 8-10 weeks

Score! I hope it helps, that pain sounds really awful! 



clynn11 said:


> Ive been puking more lately too :( every morning again it really sucks.
> 
> Amanda your ss is intriguing me!! I wanna know!!! Lol

Ugh, I hope all of this sickness goes away quickly, you poor things!

Believe me, me too! Freaking out. only really 7-8dpo so I know its too early. I went and got two boxes of FRER's (6 tests! Its a POAS junkies heaven) last night because I knew I wouldn't be able to hold out.


----------



## clynn11

Yeah. She was so scared to tell us she basically ignored the fact that she was pregnant. So she's had no checkups except for her first one a few days ago when they got to hear the heartbeat. She's had no bloodwork done or anything. So a lot should be revealed at this scan with how her baby is doing.


----------



## pdxmom

Awww Rachel congrats mama....Ellie looks great!!!!

Ashlee i have tht back pain too..ive never had the lower back pain only mid and upper back...as strange as it sounds to to number 2 REALLY helps...try it :winkwink:

Nikki i hope Alia feels better soon hun

Morgan i forgot to say how glad i am tht all worked out for u and dh and now both of u can concentrate on your beautiful life ahead :hugs:

Cassidyur a gud sis to b able to share your shower with my lil sis...all in good karma girl :thumbup:

Amanda im excited for all your tests :haha:

Katrina like Mirolee said its really nothing to b terrified...its almost like your annual exam...ull do great hun:thumbup:

AFM had my GTT on saturday...it was fine...now waiting for the results ....soo soo hope i dont get the damned gd :shrug:


----------



## RobertRedford

more symptom spotting:

I LOVE coffee. like, bribe myself out of bed with a latte every day. Today, I spit it out cause it just tasted gross. As well, my bran muffin this morning tasted like fish. It was disgusting.

I'm driving myself nuts with SS.


----------



## wavescrash

I remember food tasting weird/different/off was a symptom for me both the cycle I conceived Leah & the cycle before when I had my chemical.


----------



## brunettebimbo

I used to drive myself crazy SS! This month I had hardly any and still don't really. 

Cassidy can I have your sickness please? I want to throw up every day :rofl:


----------



## asmcsm

pdxmom said:


> Ashlee i have tht back pain too..ive never had the lower back pain only mid and upper back...as strange as it sounds to to number 2 REALLY helps...try it :winkwink:

That doesn't sound strange at all, at the beginning of my pregnancy when I was super backed up the back pain was horrible. I've been super lucky most of my pregnancy when it comes to that but I've been constipated the last few days so I think that's probably a contributing factor for sure.


----------



## pdxmom

asmcsm said:


> pdxmom said:
> 
> 
> Ashlee i have tht back pain too..ive never had the lower back pain only mid and upper back...as strange as it sounds to to number 2 REALLY helps...try it :winkwink:
> 
> That doesn't sound strange at all, at the beginning of my pregnancy when I was super backed up the back pain was horrible. I've been super lucky most of my pregnancy when it comes to that but I've been constipated the last few days so I think that's probably a contributing factor for sure.Click to expand...

Yes wenever ive been backed up for a couple of days i have this torturous pain...i want dh to kinda box me in the back...drink up lots of warm water and try and go :thumbup:


----------



## asmcsm

I ate half a cantaloupe and a fiber one bar and drinking water so I'm working on it lol


----------



## RobertRedford

Nikki, I'm sorry I missed it-- so sorry that little miss is sick! Thats awful. I hope she recovers soon, that sounds miserable for all of you.


----------



## TTCaWee1

Hi ladies. Thought if take this time to update. I'm stuck in bd waiting to get my legs back then I get to go see Ellie. Possibly hold her. Still don't know official stats but the neonatologist thought she was around 5.7 and 49 cm whatever that works out to be. She's still on low flow cpap, they may intubate just to give her surfactant then take the tube out. She's still grunting with breathing but they said she's doing great and as expected for a 34 weeker. I went thru labor for about 8 hours before getting the epidural. I had horrible back labor and very strong contractions so they made me get on all fours to get her to turn which did work. Pushing was a breeze. I pushed for an hour and a half and the only time it was slightly uncomfortable was when she was crowning. I did have to get an episiotomy so they could get her out but doc said I didn't tear any more. Please say some prayers for little Ellie's lungs and I'll post when I can.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Thank you for the update :) Glad she is doing well. I will keep my fingers tightly crossed and send positive vibes your way.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Thanks so much for the update Rachel. I am so glad you and Ellie seem to be doing well. Loads of happy, positive thoughts for Ellie and her lungs!!


----------



## RobertRedford

Glad you're all doing well, Rachel! Sending good vibes your way and lots of good thoughts for miss Ellie, thank you for the update!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Glad your doing well. Ellie is such a fighter, and absolutely gorgeous. 
Cassidy I hope your sisters scan goes well.


----------



## wavescrash

Thanks for the update Rachel. I'll keep you and Ellie in my thoughts :) 5.7 is a good weight for that gestation though! That's more than Leah was estimated to weigh at 36 weeks lol.


----------



## pdxmom

Thanks for the update Rachel....will keep little Ellie in my prayers....shes goin to b just fine...dont u worry...:hugs:


----------



## goldstns

Robert- love the Ss!

cassidy- praying for a boy for your sis and a later due date 

rachel- thx for the update. Glad u had vag birth. Sending prayers for Ellie and her lung development.

afm, IV put myself back on gd diet because next Friday (14th) I have a 3 hr. Gtt to make sure I'm not really diabetic.....and I don't want bad results....so I'm being extra healthy the next 2 weeks!!


----------



## frsttimemama

So glad all went well Rachel. Definitely praying for you both. So scary, but I am sure everything will be ok. Congratulations again!

I'm anxious about this appointment. I'm nervous about sticking my fingers, too much info, that something will be wrong with baby because I have it so early, and that I won't be able to manage it with diet and exercise. They said it would be an hour and a half long appointment with a diettian and a nurse. Hopefully it will be easier because I have am a nurse. Just scary in addition to yesterdays spotting.


----------



## Kiamaria83

Awwww rachel she's just perfect. Congratulations. 
Sandy try not to worry. Its been caught early and it will be manageable for you especially as the Dr's will help you.
Bb do we get checked for gd ? I dont recall it ?
Amanda your next . How exciting you will have your little girl this week.
I've been sick aswell girls. It's horrid. I feel fine tonight but last night I threw all my dinner up then threw up on my feet in the shower! I only seem to feel good when I've eaten pizza (had a huge one tonight )
Nikki hope your little lady is better soon. 
Amanda how do you feel about the possibility of a bfp? 
Sorry if I've missed anyone I'm a bit rubbish at remembering what I've read recently.


----------



## brunettebimbo

I don't remember being tested when I was pregnant with Tristan.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Hope your appt goes well Sandy!


----------



## Kiamaria83

I dont think they test for that along with strep either. Maybe it isn't as common over here. Although you would think there would be a standard check for pregnant women.


----------



## frsttimemama

You would think.

Thanks Katrina! I hope yours does, too. Can't wait for you to get some answers anddddd maybe some clomid!! ;)


----------



## brunettebimbo

There's a lot of things the US do that the UK don't. Like internals etc.


----------



## RobertRedford

frsttimemama said:


> I'm anxious about this appointment. I'm nervous about sticking my fingers, too much info, that something will be wrong with baby because I have it so early, and that I won't be able to manage it with diet and exercise. They said it would be an hour and a half long appointment with a diettian and a nurse. Hopefully it will be easier because I have am a nurse. Just scary in addition to yesterdays spotting.

Sorry that you're stressed about this appointment! I'm sure there will be a lot of info and it will be overwhelming, b ut GD is really manageable and you will be just fine! We're here for you if you need us, as alays :) 


Kiamaria83 said:


> Awwww rachel she's just perfect. Congratulations.
> Sandy try not to worry. Its been caught early and it will be manageable for you especially as the Dr's will help you.
> Bb do we get checked for gd ? I dont recall it ?
> Amanda your next . How exciting you will have your little girl this week.
> I've been sick aswell girls. It's horrid. I feel fine tonight but last night I threw all my dinner up then threw up on my feet in the shower! I only seem to feel good when I've eaten pizza (had a huge one tonight )
> Nikki hope your little lady is better soon.
> Amanda how do you feel about the possibility of a bfp?
> Sorry if I've missed anyone I'm a bit rubbish at remembering what I've read recently.

I'm mixed. Thrilled because I've waited for a bfp for so long, but also terrified because i didn't want it under these circumstances.

I'm still symptom spotting like crazy but feeling like AF will be here soon. Everything is pretty typical PMS for me. phew.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Are you going to test Amanda? 
I probably won't get on tomorrow before my appointment because a. I am not a morning person and b. I will probably end up googling things I shouldn't.


----------



## RobertRedford

Katrina, I'll probably try to hold out to test again until at least Wednesday morning. Maybe Thursday if I have any self restraint.

I hope all goes well with your appointment and that the procedure is quick and painless!


----------



## clynn11

Keeping. Everything crossed that tomorrowa appointment goes smoothly katrina!!

My little sister had her scan. Official due date is august 25th :) couldnt tell if it was a boy or a girl they will find out march 26th.


----------



## clynn11

Damn double post


----------



## RobertRedford

Cassidy, that is so crazy. The babies are gonna be so close together! ahh! All went well? everything looks good and baby is healthy? So many questions, lol.


----------



## RobertRedford

and holy cow has anyone else noticed all the creepers today? so many lookers! I guess we're just _that_ popular :haha: kidding.


----------



## clynn11

Yupp baby looks great they said all looks fine! My little sister said she thinks it looks like a boy ;) lol we shall see!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Oh I have always dreamed of being popular :haha: 
Glad the baby is well Cassidy!


----------



## Disneybaby26

Congrats, Rachel!! She is absolutely perfect!! I can't believe she's here!! :)

Katrina- good luck Hun! I hope it's quick and comfortable for you!

Cass- my bday is the 26th! August is a good month for birthdays! :)


----------



## clynn11

I think she's gonna have him/her on her birthday- August 31st! She was born on her dad's birthday so it seems only right she continues the trend! Lmao.


----------



## Cowgirl07

That would be awesome! I was the fourth one born in March in my family great grandma grandpa mom and I.


----------



## wavescrash

Kiamaria83 said:


> Amanda your next . How exciting you will have your little girl this week.

:)

Thanks dear!


----------



## Disneybaby26

Two new babies this week!!

Amanda- did they give you a new weight approximation?

Julie- how was your drs apt? You're doing so great cooking those two little babies!

Morgan- hope you're feeling better!!


----------



## wavescrash

No they didn't do any measurements today - just fluid & breathing check and doppler/blood flow. Everything looked good according to them so she's just going to be a small baby.


----------



## Ingodshand

Rachel- she is just beautiful and will be praying her little lungs mature up quickly!! So glad labor went smoothly for you too. Rest up Mama!!!

Katrina- good luck tomorrow!!

Amanda- my first symptom with alyssa was the coffee thing!

Waves- so excited for you and getting to meet Leah this week!


----------



## Ingodshand

Cassidy- glad your sisters scan went well. That would be so cool if they all shared the same birthday!


----------



## Cowgirl07

I'm so excited for all the babies that will be here by the end of the summer!


----------



## frsttimemama

Amanda, coffee was an issue for me last time around. This time, it just doesn't sound good often. Usually I LOVE it. I could drink a pot myself. Not lately. I've had about 4 cups this month. 

Cass, glad all went well. :) My family is so big, we all have cousins the same age as us, just a few months apart. For me, there was one born in November, one of us in December, and one in March. My sister and cousin are just a couple months apart, and my brother and cousin are just 5 days apart. It was always fun having someone our age to play with. I know it's tough, but just throwing that out there.

It's so crazy that everyone is starting to have these babies! Gosh! I'm so excited for all of us and the BFP's, too!! 

I'm super nervous they won't find a heartbeat at my appointment. The spotting scares me. I have been running to the bathroom like every 15 minutes to check for the last 2 days. I'm driving myself CrAzY! I just need this baby to be okay and get big and move so I can feel it and be reassured!


----------



## Cowgirl07

That's true Cassidy! I am not close with any of my cousins. My dad is way younger then his siblings. So my cousins are 5-8 years older. and on my mom side they are 8-14 years younger. I wish I had close relatives, but I really don't.


----------



## HWPG

My mom and I were figuring out family bays yesterday - 2 in feb, 3 in march, 2 in April, 2 in may, 3 in July, 2 in November. None in the other months - weird how those things happen.... I wonder if baby K will be our first August birthday! Also, following that trend: 2 Pisces, 2 Aries, 2 Cancers, and given my due date, we'll end up with 2 Leos. Lots of big personalities in this family.
Also, I think I have a maternity leave idea/plan: I'll take 10 weeks, and then use my vacation to take Fridays off til the end of the year. We'll see if the boss agrees to it and it works out, but OH and I agree. Two days of mom watching the baby, two day care days, and three days with me/us at home. I think....


----------



## Cowgirl07

That would be awesome Mirolee then you can plan appointments for that day and such.


----------



## HWPG

I feel all giggly inside with all the new babies and talk goi on - K has her appt tomorrow, Leah is coming this week, Cass is having a niece or nephew - there's good stuff going on here in this thread!


----------



## Cowgirl07

I'm just glad we are still together, and I am not talking to myself anymore :haha:


----------



## frsttimemama

I really like the threads being back together. I feel like it makes it much easier to keep up with everyone.


----------



## jury3

Rachel-She is beautiful! That sucks you didn't get to see her for so long, but I'm glad you are both doing well. Hopefully she is breathing well on her own in no time :) I can't wait to see more pics! So what happened with the water breaking?! 

Nikki-Sorry Alia is still sick :( I'm glad she's getting better though.

Mirolee-lol I'm the same way...We have 2 babies this week, it's getting me excited bc we are so close to more babies!

Katrina-I can't wait to hear what happens at your hsg!

Thanks Kara! My mom was here this weekend. She was so amazed at how big my belly is lol She said pictures just don't do it justice!

Had an u/s today. Baby A (Olivia) is still breech, but baby B (Grayson) has flipped head down! Still requires a c-section unless Olivia flips though. Grayson is 3lbs 13oz (61st percentile) and Olivia is 3lbs 12oz (66th percentile), the closest in weight they've ever been estimated before. That's a good thing though. Grayson was facing toward my back, but Olivia gave us some profile pics. You could see her practicing her breathing which was cool. My belly is measuring 42 weeks! Definitely getting big! Doc said she'll prob start checking my cervix at next week's apt or the one after...not excited about that part lol
Also talked to doc about the number of people allowed in the c-section. She said they actually just changed it from 1 to 2, so that means I can have DW and my mom in there. We are going to have my mom video tape (which doc also said is ok). Also, if babies have go to the NICU, my mom can stay with me while DW goes with babies. 

Olivia's profile...you can see the membrane on her face, looks like a spider web lol


----------



## wavescrash

Is Olivia lower than Grayson? I thought if one baby is head down, you can deliver them vaginally and that will help open everything up enough to allow the second baby to pass through - head down or not.


So our initial game plan was to drop my 2 year old off at my mom's house Wednesday night (so I could attempt one last decent night of sleep & make sure absolutely everything is ready) and then head to the hospital Thursday morning. My 2 year old was going to stay at my mom's house Thursday night as well, come home with OH on Friday night (to keep her in a routine/around what she's used to) and then go back to my mom's Saturday until Monday afternoon when OH got off work. I was worried how I was going to manage dealing with her and a newborn after a c-section since I'm not going to be allowed to lift my 2 year old in/out of her crib for bed/naptime and things like that.

Well my Grandma just called & said she will take my 2 year old Friday-Sunday to give my mom a break, that way my mom can take the 2 year old for a few more days once we're discharged to give me an even longer break/chance to recover since OH won't be home with us at all due to work (he'll be working 10am-7pm all next week.) I am so relieved right now, so long as that plan holds. I'll feel bad shipping my 2 year old off for so long but I know she'll be okay.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Hi miss Olivia! Glad they are closer in weight now. 
Amanda I'm sure Hannah will be great and enjoy her time with grandma's. 
Afm I'm nervous about it but it will be okay. I probably will wear my sweat pants I hope they don't mind, but I want to be comfy.


----------



## HWPG

K, I hadn't thought of that - genius! I was thinking more like not showering and walking hippie-like thru the park ;)


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Kara- We share the same birthday! I'm August 26th too! 

Julie- Glad Grayson is head down! Hopefully Olivia will follow suit! =]


----------



## RobertRedford

I am also so glad that we're back together. Missing Nichole, tho, I'm ready for her to come back when ever she is :) 
Julie, your babies are going to be here so soon, so so so crazy! 

Good luck tomorrow, Katrina, I'm positive that all will go well! Keep us posted, please ;) 

Sandy (and who ever else mentioned coffee) it was my first symptom last time I was pregnant too. I am a loyal coffee drinker except when preggo.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Amanda- Same here. I LOVED my coffee but as soon as I got pregnant, the taste and smell made me sick to my stomach. I was 18 weeks before I had another cup of decaf coffee. I just had my 2nd coffee this past weekend at 24 weeks. I can't wait until I can have it regularly again.


----------



## HWPG

I also love coffee - the real stuff, the fancy lattes, the ice cream.


----------



## jury3

Waves-Yes, they call whoever is closer to the cervix baby a. That is Olivia. She has to be head down bc she will be the one that would come out first. So hopefully she'll flip. If not, it is what it is...
That's awesome your gma offered to help! I'm sure that helps relieve a big stress. That should give you some time to heal. 
My mom had all 3 of us by c-section. She warned me that when you first stand up you feel like all your guts are going to fall out...so that's something to look forward to lol


----------



## wavescrash

jury3 said:


> Waves-Yes, they call whoever is closer to the cervix baby a. That is Olivia. She has to be head down bc she will be the one that would come out first. So hopefully she'll flip. If not, it is what it is...
> That's awesome your gma offered to help! I'm sure that helps relieve a big stress. That should give you some time to heal.
> My mom had all 3 of us by c-section. She warned me that when you first stand up you feel like all your guts are going to fall out...so that's something to look forward to lol

Oh, I didn't know that about the whole Baby "A" thing, that's neat. Well hopefully she flips but I've had people telling me that for 10+ weeks now and hated hearing it after awhile so good luck with whatever they decide to do in there ;)

Definitely a big stress relief. My Mom didn't seem too thrilled with the change of plans (she was going to have Hannah Wednesday & Thursday night, then again Saturday-Monday) but that wouldn't be much help for me seeing as I'd be left home alone with both girls, unable to lift Hannah while OH was at work 10-7 lol. This way she gets a break and can visit us in the hospital or enjoy the silence at home and THEN take Hannah for a few days once we're out of the hospital. I really have NO idea how I'd manage to get her in and out of her crib for nap time or in the morning. NO idea. She won't sleep anywhere else so I'd be pretty screwed otherwise lol.

To be honest, even after a vaginal delivery, when you stand up you feel like your guts are going to fall out lol. At least I did both times. I remember walking around Target when we got out of the hospital (stopped in to pick up my pain meds & show Hannah off to some co-workers) and I could barely do a lap around the store without feeling like I needed to hold my insides in lol. But I imagine it must feel worse with a c-section so this should be interesting. I've gotten lots of info and advice from other c-section moms as to what to expect but I'm sure it'll still come as a bit of a shock going through it. I've heard the first day is the worst when it comes to movement but that they still want you to get up and walking a little bit at a time. My cousin said she alternated between sitting in the bed and sitting in the glider at the hospital (2 hours in one, 2 hours in the other.) Everyone says you need a firm pillow to press against your incision if you have to sneeze or cough and avoid laughing lol. Stairs are a no-no. Lifting anything heavier than the baby is a no-no. That it's going to feel like your staples/incision is being pulled apart when you stand up. That while you're in the hospital, if you plan to breastfeed, you want someone/a nurse to hand the baby to you so you can stay in the bed otherwise it's going to be near impossible to get back in bed with the baby since you can't use your abdominal muscles at all. It sounds so hard but millions of women get through it so I'm sure it'll be fine. It's just surreal, to be honest. Since I've never been through this process before but I've given birth so I'm torn about how I feel. I've given birth just not in this way so it almost feels like I haven't delivered a baby before, if that makes sense.

I've also heard that the OR is freezing cold so it's a big shock when you walk in there. The pulling sensation as the remove the baby... having the curtain blocking my view... it's going to be so weird.

And now I'm rambling, sorry lol.


----------



## RobertRedford

^^ I'm not pregnant nor have i given birth before but I totally get it. It all seems so surreal. We have so many ideas of how it will be and how our delivery will go, how it will feel, etc, when it's all such a mystery! 
I'm glad your gma is willing to help out, that's a huge relief!


----------



## jury3

I try to picture what it will be like and I've seen it a million times on TV, but I know there's no way to really know what it's going to be like. All I know is I will be a nervous wreck bc I hate not being in control of my body/hate being numb and the thought of being cut open freaks me out a little bc the closest I've been to surgery is having my wisdom teeth removed. Not to mention making sure babies are ok and becoming a mom for the first time! I'm sure I'll be a mess lol
My mom said her arms were strapped and w me no one was allowed in the room. She was 17 being cut open w her first baby and had to be in there alone...so sad! She said she would cry when she thought about it for days after it happened. I'm so glad they allow people in there now!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Do the US not allow you to deliver breech babies?


----------



## asmcsm

BB they hardly even teach how to deliver breech babies in the US anymore. The exception seems to be twins because the if the first comes out head first it stretches things out. It's a bit ridiculous. I feel like they should at least teach how to do it.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Yeh seems silly. The UK deliver breech if that's what Mum wants. My Mum had my brother breech.


----------



## frsttimemama

Julie glad all is well! Hope she flips.

The operating room was cold, but they give you warmed blankets. I don't remember being strapped down, but I had general anesthesia so it's possible. I don't remember my guts feeling like they would fall out, but it was sore and I was terrified of ripping my 20-some staples out. They gave me an abdominal binder which probably helped me not have that feeling. I'm nervous about it, but I am more nervous to go into labor and /or have my water break. Terrified of those things actually. I plan to ask about Hubby, my preferred anesthesiologist, being strapped down aand whatever else I think of between now and Thursday, as long as baby is ok in there.

Thinking of you today Katrina! Will you get results today?


----------



## Cowgirl07

I don't know I didn't ask but since the gyno will be there I hope so. Since I have to pay for it out of pocket I would like it all to be done today, not have to pay for a follow-up appointment.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Good luck today Katrina!! It'll be fine! =]


----------



## frsttimemama

Understandable! Well I hope you get the good news today!


----------



## Lotalaughs16

wow so much to catch up on...I'll try my best not to miss anyone.

Katrina, Good Luck today, hope its quick and painless!

Rachel, thanks for the update. I will be praying for you and Ellie...I'm sure she'll be breathing on her own in no time, she's so beautiful!

Cass, glad things are good with your sister's baby...I still can't believe they are going to be so close in age...thats fun I have a couple cousins that are close to my age they just live far away so I only see them once a year. Oh and sorry your MS came back...did you use anything that helped calm the nausea in your 1st tri?

Ash, Hope your back pain went away...also I have to say I would not be able to live in a house that someone was murdered in...I'm terrified of ghosts/scary movies lol

Nikki, sorry Alia is still sick...I can't imagine how it is to watch your baby not feeling well and not really be able to do anything. Hope she recovers quickly :)

Sandy, sorry you're stressing about the GD appt. Like the other ladies said, you caught it early and its totally manageable. You and your babe are going to be just fine...you are one strong mama!

Julie...Yay for Grayson flipping...hopefully he'll be a good influence on his sister and get her to flip as well.

Amanda...2 days! I can't believe it...can't wait to see her :) That's really great that your gma offered to help along with your mom...must be a little weight off your shoulders.

Morgan, I don't know if I commented before...glad everything went well with the judge and now you and hubs can rest easy.

Amanda (RR) - I'm getting excited for your test but I DO hope that whatever the results, its what you want deep down...I praying for both senarios lol since you said you go back and forth about it ;)

Britt, Harper's (is that what you decided on?) room is coming along nicely!

BB & Collette, Mirolee how are you ladies doing? 

I'm really getting excited about all of the babies that will be making their entrances in the coming months!!


----------



## HWPG

i'm doing well - i love this thread and read it every day, multiple times a day!
i'm feeling a little nauseous today - not sure what that is about.... i've not had any ms this whole time, so i cant imagine it would sneak up on me mid-week 18...? i could also use a really good bathroom visit. OH is out of town for the next few days. i signed up for a Yogalates class today after work, looking forward to some good stretching. i had a wonderful massage on sunday and i cant believe how much she worked the knots out of my back. i go again in 2 weeks (3/16) on my brithday - unless work sends me to texas that day! and 9 days til we find out gender, woot woot! march and april are very very busy - OH and i pretty much cant wait until May! then, the "heavy lifting" begins - finalize registry and hammer down on house projects.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Well I survived, it hurt less then I thought it would only a couple seconds of pinching pain before they released the dye. The gyno said my tubes look good, its to early to see egg development but it looks great. She said before if children only knew what some women have to go through to make them exist they would treat their moms better. She said she would talk to my dr and make sure I get a script for clomid next cycle. but my chances are still increased this cycle up 25%. So I talked to my drs office and am expecting a call back, 
PS-I had a mcflurry and carmel mocha on the way home!


----------



## frsttimemama

Yay Katrina! Awesome news! Fx so tight for you!


----------



## jury3

Mirolee-the prenatal massage I had the other day was amazing...they should be regular treatment for all preggos lol I could use some yoga too!

Katrina-yay! Clear tubes and clomid! You'll be preggo in no time!


----------



## Kiamaria83

Katrina thats just great news  .
I'm good thanks Brittany , tired and sicky but good. Just about to nap as we are going to view a house tonight and I dont want to fall asleep while walking round haha. 
Julie not long for you either. Is it amanda, morgan then you ? 
Mirolee your massage sounds lovely. I need some pampering .


----------



## Cowgirl07

Morgan I think you need to update the front page for darling baby Ellie!


----------



## morganwhite7

Haha just did as you posted this!!

Girls go look it's really amazing.. Mirolee- according to the trend for us, you should be having the next boy! I wonder, I wonder!! :)

Katrina- So happy for NO problems!!! I think if not this cycle, Clomid will give you the little boost you need for your BFP! I feel it is coming soon! Such great news. No news is better than bad!!

Even though I know Rachel is prob not reading.. I just have to say waking up to those pictures of baby Ellie in the NICU just really made my day! What a sweet little thing, growing strong. I know how AWFUL it is to not be able to hold your own baby. The pic where she is kissing her forehead, made me cry :( It was so sweet, that feeling is awful to not be able to help the poor little things. I hope they allow Kangaroo Care soon!! So happy for them! <3


----------



## Cowgirl07

Yeah that is awesome the way the boys odds are.


----------



## HWPG

yay K! so glad to hear it all went well - and you rewarded yourself! did you end up going by yourself?


----------



## HWPG

btw, i still am thinking boy... but we'll see!


----------



## Cowgirl07

No dh went, he just sat in the waiting room but he was glad he went. He just stayed in the waiting room.


----------



## Lotalaughs16

great news Katrina! I think clomid will give you the perfect boost and you will be posting all kinds of BFP pics in no time!!

Mirolee, a massage sounds wonderful...glad your treating yourself and enjoying being preggo...as for house projects, hubby and I are doing the same thing trying to figure out what should be done now and what should wait. decisions, decisions.

Collette, sorry your sick and tired...good luck house hunting!

I hope Rachel posts more pics on the FB group or in here...I'm not friends with her yet so I can't see precious Ellie :(


----------



## frsttimemama

Glad he could go :) so excited for you!

Mirolee, i think boy for you, too. I thought girl for me at first, but I am not so sure. Statistically, I will be amazed if it's a girl. Lol. But the ring swing test, chinese gender chart and my broken out face say girl ;) Lol. My pregnancy is SO similar to the last one though.. we shall see!

I'm not friends with her either so.I haven't seen but the picture in here.


----------



## morganwhite7

Here's some of what she posted.. made me cry. Poor sweet girl hooked up to tubes.. pray for strength and a short stay for the princess! Aww and all that hair!

I want mine now ;)
 



Attached Files:







1656239_10203202077069904_1569002928_n.jpg
File size: 35.6 KB
Views: 13









1896830_10203204375167355_891145701_n.jpg
File size: 38.4 KB
Views: 13


----------



## frsttimemama

Aww! So sweet!


----------



## asmcsm

Apparently a lot of us are doing house projects lol. Since DH and I weren't having any luck finding a new house we've decided to do some things to make our a little better, mostly yard stuff and organizing the garage.

Awww she's so precious, hopefully it's only a short stay in the NICU for baby girl.


----------



## asmcsm

HOLY CRAP! Double digits for me tomorrow :happydance:


----------



## frsttimemama

Wow! So exciting and fast!! I'm down to under 200 since I only have to go to 39 weeks!

We are going to landscape and such this spring. And hopefully paint the inside of the house. I'm excited!


----------



## Lotalaughs16

aww thanks morgan...she's precious!

Ash, I guess its that time of year lol I've given DH a long list of things to do to the house. mostly cosmetic but the BIG projects for us are replacing our fence and the lining for our pool.


----------



## RobertRedford

holy crap ash I can't belive you're in doubel digits tomorrow. where the hell did time go?!

Mirolee, A massage sounds wonddeerrfuulll. And, I am thinking boy for you, too, but who knows. So.many.girls.

Katrina, I am so glad the appointment went well and that you got an rx for clomid! thats wonderful. 

Still so torn. I tested this am, (8dpo), and was kind of dissapointed that it was negative. I know 8dpo is far too early to truly get a bfp, and I'm still so mixed that i don't know if i truly want a bfp _right now_. I am also a moody b*tch today. I apologize in advance, I just woke up on the wrrrooonnnggg side of the bed.


----------



## HWPG

amanda, dont apologize for being moody here - you're posting to ladies from ttc to birth and after - i think we can all say we're moody on any given day, ha!
re: gender for me - i'm really really torn! the Chinese say girl, i feel like i'm carrying fairly high (which i think also means girl), but based on my limited nub theory i would say boy.... also, the lack of ms has people split: some say boy because of no ms, but others say girl because "our hormones are the same, no competition, ergo girl" - but i think our thread would prove that ms comes in spades with girls! it will def be interesting to find out - i'm almost scared to know!


----------



## frsttimemama

I definitely agree, Mirolee. I always heard morning sickness comes with girls. I really haven't had much, so I guess we can test that theory out on ourselves!

Amanda, no need to apologize!


----------



## wavescrash

Katrina - Glad it went well :) Hope Clomid does the trick for you!

Morgan - Thanks for sharing the pictures. How sweet <3


----------



## RobertRedford

Brittney, thanks! I didn't see your post earlier :) How are you doing?

R (my ex ex, potential baby daddy, haha) called this am as I was going to work. I said that I really wanted to make it up to the snow soon, even for a weekend to get a few days of snow boarding in, but I didnt know when i would have time. He jokingly said that he would have to kidnap me and take me up to the snow for a quick weekend sometime soon, before the snow melts. I started crying and screaming at him for saying kidnap. I'm laughing as I write this because it was just that stupid. Lets hope no one at work pisses me off, or Today will be realllllly intersting.


----------



## pdxmom

Hello ladies,

Katrina so glad your test went well and yaaay on the clomid....well b seeing your bfp pics in no time...:happydance:

Mirolee tht massage sounds sooooo gooood...mine is coming up next week yohoo...as for gender i know i had tons of ms with this little princess on the way but the chinese said boy for me...so i dont know abt those anymore...im feeling girl for u tho...:thumbup:

Amanda...obviously stll really early for a bfp...and i can imagine the confusion your going thro but remember watever comes out of this is wat is meant to b and the best thing to happen at this moment :hugs:

Ash yaay for double digits!!!

AFM - so i failed my gtt ... :cry: yes i am sad...its weird tho...my fasting level i passed...the 1 hr test was the one tht was elevated...normal being 180 and mine came to 185...the 2 hr was fine again normal being 150 and mine being 130 or 113 i cudnt hear her well but it was fine....so they r labelling me as gd....however i did ask to b tested again bcos the 1 hr test tht was taken was done at 50-55 mins after the 1st draw...i dont know how much of a diff 5-10 mins would make on those levels but i want a retest...so im goin in on thursday again and well c wat happen....good lord i dont wanna fail again...i cannot bear to imagine not having my rice or my sweets for the next 12 odd weeks :nope:


----------



## RobertRedford

Nikki, I met someone today named Eleea, Pronounced "ah-lee-uh".


----------



## RobertRedford

Sonia, Sorry that you have gd too, but its so much better to be aware and safe about it. Eating healthy will be tough but you can do it!


----------



## frsttimemama

I'm in the same boat Sonia! I failed the one hour draw by 4 points and the 2sl hour by 16. Ugh. I have 28.5 weeks to deal with it though. Yuck! Don't blame you for asking about a retest!

Amanda, that cracked me up. 

Afm, I am SO emotional today! I swear I have cried half a dozen times already. I'm so afraid they won't find a heartbeat Thursday. And I regret not holding my son while I had the chance. I was freaked out and scared. I can't now, but I wish so much I could.


----------



## RobertRedford

frsttimemama said:


> I'm in the same boat Sonia! I failed the one hour draw by 4 points and the 2sl hour by 16. Ugh. I have 28.5 weeks to deal with it though. Yuck! Don't blame you for asking about a retest!
> 
> Amanda, that cracked me up.
> 
> Afm, I am SO emotional today! I swear I have cried half a dozen times already. I'm so afraid they won't find a heartbeat Thursday. And I regret not holding my son while I had the chance. I was freaked out and scared. I can't now, but I wish so much I could.

hugs! everything will be fine! I can't wait to see scan pictures. 

I'm glad you found it funny, He surely didn't think so! :haha::blush:


----------



## brunettebimbo

So sorry about the tests girls :hugs:

Amanda hope you feel better soon. I hate being emotional. :lol:

Katrina so glad the test went well :)


----------



## Lotalaughs16

So sorry about GD Sonia, like Amanda said, its manageable and as long as you stick to the gd diet, you and baby will be just fine :hugs:


----------



## clynn11

Katrina- YAY so glad all went well and that you're getting a Clomid prescription!!! Your BFP is right around the corner!!!!

I love all of Rachel's/Ellie's pictures. They're so beautiful :) I hope she gets to come home soon.

ASH! Woot woot holy shit, 100 days left to go! Craziness!!!

Mirolee- Chinese gender predictor said BOY for me and was definitely wrong! But i'm feeling boy for you too for some reason.

Sonia- So sorry you've failed your test but you are not alone! Everything will be ok <3

Amanda- Be moody all you want! And OMG that story, LOL, definitely sounds like some increased hormones going on. 8dpo is WAY TOO EARLY. I got a BFN at 8dpo on a FRER. So don't lose hope!

AFM, had dinner with my fam last night! My sister's belly is huge already and makes me wonder how oblivious my mom was to have not noticed lmao. She's carrying soooooo much lower than I am and i'm wondering if the carrying wives tale may be right. She is convinced it's a boy. We'll find out March 26th! And apparently her baby was measuring 16 weeks 1 day with ALL measurements, which would put her due date at August 17th, but the doctor asked her her LMP (which she doesn't really remember) and dated her at 15 weeks with a due date of August 25th. I just told her to go with the 17th because she doesn't know her exact LMP or when she ovulated, etc. so to just go with what the baby is measuring spot on for lol. So even closer together! I'm really okay with it, was suffering with a little bit of jealousy but have come to terms and am just so excited for her to start this new chapter and for our babies to be so close together. Holidays are going to be SO fun.

Alexis' 16 week belly on the left in the pic, my 18 week belly on the right in the pic. I think it's funny her belly looks like it's pointing down, mine looks like it's pointing up lol.
 



Attached Files:







10003207_10201731651348642_1683980339_n.jpg
File size: 27.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## RobertRedford

whoa Cass, those bellies! you guys are SO close together! She is def carrying lower than you. I'm voting boy as well. She must have been wearing lots of loose clothes!

I know 8dpo is way too early and I know that its stupid to get disappointed, given that I don't know how I feel about all of it, but hey, I obviously can't control my emotions right now hahaha. I'm feeling really normal pre-af, besides a little moody, so I'm really going to lean towards bfn. which is fine with me!


----------



## Cowgirl07

I have a follow up apt to discuss my options with my dr next Tuesday morning. I hope by options they mean clomid. 
I think she is having a boy Cassidy.


----------



## wavescrash

Cassidy - How cute with the bellies and with how close in your pregnancies you guys are. My sister is 23 and my brother will be 22 next month and neither one are anywhere near ready to have kids. They make a great aunt & uncle but my sister wants to finish her bachelor's degree (she's almost done) and get a career in her field before her & her bf of 5 years even get married. THEN they'll consider kids. I mean obviously that's totally respectable and a good choice on her part. It just sucks that my girls are going to grow up without any cousins. Another reason I'm glad (even though it's going to be very hard for awhile) that Hannah & Leah will be so close in age. They may not have cousins but they'll have each other.


I just dumped all the pictures on my phone onto my computer to free up space for Leah's arrival :) I will have my DSLR camera with me but still. I'm sure we'll wind up taking a lot on our phones too. Less than 48 hours. I'm sure I'll start freaking out soon. This is also the longest I've ever been pregnant. I can't believe I'll be 39 weeks tomorrow.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Loving the picture Cassidy. How lovely :)
I'm gonna nosey at Tristans bump pictures. I'm not sure if I carried high or low but was as sick as a dog!


----------



## brunettebimbo

This was about 38 weeks with Tristan 
https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh70/kjordanj/Pregnancy/34Weeks.jpg


----------



## Cowgirl07

Awe you were cute bb and I say low.


----------



## morganwhite7

Aw just one more! She must have gotten to hold her finally bc Daddy was doing Kangaroo care too!! Sweetest thing, look at those eyes! <3
 



Attached Files:







1001530_10203206488500187_1127919206_n.jpg
File size: 37.1 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Kiamaria83

Aww lovely bumps. 
Rachel your little lady is so perfect. 
Lol mirolee I had to re read, I was sure you wrote you were having a chinese girl.
Amanda 8dpo is very early. Try again in a few days.
Sonia sorry about the test.
Sandy hope all goes well on Thurs. Try not to get yourself in a panic.

House was perfect. I need this house. We need to sell ours before we can make an offer though. I would like to see it again as had to rush round due to feeling sick and I thought it was very rude to throw up in their loo.

Oh and happy pancake day girls


----------



## HWPG

my funny story of the day:
we have this statistics software called "JMP" - everyone calls it "jump". but we also use it as a verb - "did you JMP your data?" - "i JMP'd that data yesterday" - etc.
today, i was JMP-ing some data from an experiment that i did this morning. we (everyone in my group practically) was in the lab. a co-worker was asking me how i created a certain graph, so i showed her. i turned to my manager (male), thinking in my head either "boss, i JMP'd the data" or "boss, i have data for you" - what i said was:

"boss, i jumped (JMP'd) you"

i immediately turned as red as my car, and started laughing. laughing so hard i had tears running down my face, and you could feel the heat radiating off of my blush. and everyone else was laughing also. then my boss says, "i couldnt find my glasses this morning and i ended up looking under my bed behind the headboard and found them and wondered "what happened?" and now i know!" - omg, cue more embarrassment. it was a huge guffaw moment for everyone in the lab.


----------



## RobertRedford

LOL, Mirolee! I would have been BRIGHT RED!


----------



## morganwhite7

Lol too funny Mirolee.. I blush horribly too and hate it!! lol :blush:


----------



## RobertRedford

off topic rant: 
my HR lady and I do not get along. I work in an area of law that is really deadline rich and they are firm deadlines. extensions do not exist and you can.not. be late otherwise you could easily lose your case. We have been INSANELY busy recently-- Last pay period I put in 25 hours of OT, just to get all of my work done. Its constant around here. Really nice cause the days go by quickly, but also LOTS of work. all the time.

That being said, My HR lady keeps bugging me about an insurance application. I deny insurance and waive all coverage. I don't need it, I don't want the insurance the firm has to offer, and I don't want to pay for it. She picked the wrong day to get on my case about an "urgent" insurance matter. I have 18,000 other truly urgent matters to deal with, and Insurance is not one of them. I finally went to my direct boss (the partner of the firm) and say that I don't know how to handle this, I have tons of court deadlines to meet and shes constantly on my case about something that doesn't really matter. He goes "welcome to the club. she picks the times that you are the absolute busiest to have a nonsensical "emergency" that needs your attention. you're new here but smart and attentive-- we're evaluating her performance, as this is one of many issues we are having with her" He tells me to ignore her, and if she has an issue with me not responding to her emails/phone calls, tell her to go directly to him. Ha. I win.

on topic: still feeling funny today. my coffee still tastes like crap.


----------



## pdxmom

Mirolee thts hilarious...you're boss came back gud too :haha:

Amanda sounds like hormones r all over the place....when next u gonna test girl???10 dpo??


----------



## Ingodshand

In regards to morning sickness, I really didnt have any with either of my pregnancies and one was a girl and one a boy. So who knows!!

Ellie is just precious.. thanks for sharing!

Sonia- Sorry for failing your test. Hopefully you can pass the next one. You were so close!

Katrina- Yay for your results and that you can try clomid next month

Cassidy- Love the dual belly bump!

Amanda- Really crossing my fingers for a bfp for you. Would be complicated, but so cool. God has a funny way of playing with our lives sometimesmaybe he is getting ready to pull a fast one on ya!!

Mirolee- That is hilarious! I would have died!

AFM- Had my 36 week apt today along with my strep b test (piece of cake!) and everything is perfect. I am measuring right on track and Evans hb was 150. She did an internal and said that I am completely closed but she could feel his head. I have also dropped over the past few days so hoping that means I will see some progress at my next apt. The only bad thing is that I have another cold. I just feel like crap and want to feel better so I can get everything done for Evans arrival. Just feel like I am running all the time and making no progress. So frustrated


----------



## RobertRedford

Sonia, I'm going to try to hold out until 10dpo, even 12. But knowing me, I'll test again tomorrow.


----------



## RobertRedford

Ingodshand said:


> In regards to morning sickness, I really didnt have any with either of my pregnancies and one was a girl and one a boy. So who knows!!
> 
> Amanda- Really crossing my fingers for a bfp for you. Would be complicated, but so cool. God has a funny way of playing with our lives sometimesmaybe he is getting ready to pull a fast one on ya!!
> 
> AFM- Had my 36 week apt today along with my strep b test (piece of cake!) and everything is perfect. I am measuring right on track and Evans hb was 150. She did an internal and said that I am completely closed but she could feel his head. I have also dropped over the past few days so hoping that means I will see some progress at my next apt. The only bad thing is that I have another cold. I just feel like crap and want to feel better so I can get everything done for Evans arrival. Just feel like I am running all the time and making no progress. So frustrated

Aaaaah you're super close to having your babe too! and soo lucky that you skipped out on MS both times. Were your symptoms different from boy to girl though? Energy levels different? Or cravings?

I agree. I have always said that everything happens for a reason, so somewhere, there must be a reason for this, regardless of how it turns out!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Mirolee I am always red. My boss gets a kick out of it because he says I'm married now and married women shouldn't blush. 
Amanda sounds like a real peach 
Afm I just woke up from a nap. :haha: I slept like crap last night so it felt amazing.


----------



## Ingodshand

RobertRedford said:


> Ingodshand said:
> 
> 
> In regards to morning sickness, I really didnt have any with either of my pregnancies and one was a girl and one a boy. So who knows!!
> 
> Amanda- Really crossing my fingers for a bfp for you. Would be complicated, but so cool. God has a funny way of playing with our lives sometimesmaybe he is getting ready to pull a fast one on ya!!
> 
> AFM- Had my 36 week apt today along with my strep b test (piece of cake!) and everything is perfect. I am measuring right on track and Evans hb was 150. She did an internal and said that I am completely closed but she could feel his head. I have also dropped over the past few days so hoping that means I will see some progress at my next apt. The only bad thing is that I have another cold. I just feel like crap and want to feel better so I can get everything done for Evans arrival. Just feel like I am running all the time and making no progress. So frustrated
> 
> Aaaaah you're super close to having your babe too! and soo lucky that you skipped out on MS both times. Were your symptoms different from boy to girl though? Energy levels different? Or cravings?
> 
> I agree. I have always said that everything happens for a reason, so somewhere, there must be a reason for this, regardless of how it turns out!Click to expand...

I can not believe it either! Leah this week and then Evan is next:happydance: 

I really didn't notice much of a difference in symptoms except this time I have been able to drink coffee, but with Alyssa I couldn't from conception until about two weeks after she was born. Been more tired this time, but that is probably from chasing around Alyssa. I craved sugar with Alyssa but really didn't have any cravings with Evan. I also carried Alyssa all over, but Evan is all belly. I guess there are some differences!


----------



## Ingodshand

So I am kind of confused right now. I never really went into labor with alyssa before my c section so not sure what labor feels like. Been having these pressures all night that feel like a BH but stronger and the pressure starts really low in my stomach and then moves up to the top. Do you think these are contractions?


----------



## goldstns

Went for a jog again!!! Alia is eating well...so I think she is feeling better.

waves-so soon!!!!

Robert- on pins and needles

julie- nice to see Olivia. Yay for moms visit.

britt- your turn soon!!!!! Where r u in your cycle?

cassidy- cute pic of bellies. Glad ur finding the positive.

ash- double digits!!

Sonia- GL on second test. But it will b all ok.

sandy- let me know how diabetic apt goes tomorrow. I'd love to learn what they say.

bb- glad ur doing well. Stay positive.

ingodshand-so soon to meet even!

Katrina- glad hsg went well.

morgan- pic of Rachel didn't come threw to me on this thread. But thx for keeping us informed.

kara- how r u?

mirolee- loved the story! Lol!

I enjoy all being one again! You all sound like me before Alia came...we did home improvement's...we finished basement. Now its small stuff, like cleaning and this weekend dh is going to clean out drier from lint cuz I saw a house go up in flames on the news cuz of their drier. Freaked me out!


----------



## RobertRedford

Nikki, it's awesome that you're exercising again! Do you take Alia with you?


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Was so busy at work today and couldn't get on.. man I miss a lot in one day!!!

Morgan - thanks so much for posting the pics... I can't see them on FB either! Little Ellie is just precious. 

Mirolee- I can't believe you are 18 weeks already!!! WOW. Time is flying! and the story about work is too funny! I also blush ALL the time. It's so embarrassing. 

Sarah- No idea if they are contractions! I'll be thinking about you!

Katrina - SO glad everything went well today!

Sandy - I'm positive you will have a heart beat at your next appointment! Try not to worry too much! =]

afm - Only 110 days left tomorrow! I can't believe it!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Ingodshand how you feeling now?

Mirolee that is hilarious!

Amanda sorry HR are being shit!

Britt how exciting!

AFM - I did it. I am shaking like a leaf. Dates are bang on :mrgreen:

https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh70/kjordanj/Snapbucket/DE09BCF8-A32D-4AFE-9A72-B0BBD1070514_zps0f1snnri.jpg


----------



## Ingodshand

Bb- such a pretty picture!!


They seemed to have calmed down but it literally feels like he is going to fall out!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

*Yay BB!!! Great news! *


----------



## goldstns

Bb- nice pic!!!

ingodshands- to me contractions felt like horrible period cramps all over belly.

robert- I usually use my treadmill cuz its so cold or I take the dogs. The dogs get more out of it then she would. Plus its still cold out for her in the evenings.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Yay Bb.


----------



## RobertRedford

Yay BB!!! That's awesome!


----------



## goldstns

So call me crazy.... I find I don't have time to shave my legs and lady parts in one shower. Mostly for two reasons...1. I can't find time for a 45 min shower and 2. My water is freezing by the end. So I came up with a solution.... Each night I shave a different part... Bottom leg/top leg/ lady bits.... Seems to b working! Thought id share my random thought of the day.


----------



## RobertRedford

Lol Nikki, I do the same thing, generally wash my hair one night, shave my legs another, do arms another. I get my lady bits waxed tho. 6-8 weeks of smooth care free!


----------



## TTCaWee1

Hi ladies! Thanks Morgan for keeping everyone posted! It's so much easier that way. Today started out awesome. Got weaned off the cpap, did some kangaroo care, got her to suck about 1cc breast milk off my finger...then shit went down in the nursery and I almost went momma bear on them. It's a long story, too long to type on my phone but as of right now she's back on cpap, back to not being able to hold her, and I am a swollen hormonal mess. Hopefully tomorrow will be a better day.


----------



## clynn11

:( Rachel i'm so sorry your day went from good to bad :( I hope tomorrow is much better. Ellie is absolutely gorgeous. I am sending lots of love and positive vibes and hoping she gets to come home SOON!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Rachel sorry your day went from good to bad! Thinking of you all :hugs:


----------



## pdxmom

Yayy BB...looking good girl!!!

Rachel sorry you had a rough day hun....hoping tht tomorrow takes a turn for the better and baby Ellie is strong and gud for u and dh to hold....stay strong hun :hugs:


----------



## brunettebimbo

PJ day and DVDs for us today. Tristan just threw up everywhere. That was fun to clean :sick:


----------



## goldstns

Rachel...nice to hear from you. Praying for you munchkin!

what is kangaroo care?


----------



## goldstns

Happy 2 months Alia!!!!!

and happy 2 months mommy for sticking with breastfeeding.


----------



## TTCaWee1

Thanks everyone for your support. It is absolutely the hardest thing to carry a baby for 9 months and then not be able to hold her and watch her lay there by herself. I feel like she's all by herself and she knows it. I know that's not true but it's how I feel. 

Kangaroo is skin to skin. They put baby on your bare chest under your shirt for awhile. Daddy does it too. It was one of the best feelings when we did it yesterday partly bc it was my first time holding her, and part of me felt like she had been safely returned to me, all nestled in like before. Ugh I'm a mess


----------



## brunettebimbo

Happy 2 Months Alia and well done on the BF milestone Nikki! :happydance:

Rachel I can't begin to imagine how your feeling, just know we are all here to support you :hugs:


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Aw Rachel. I cannot imagine at all how tough it must be to not be able to hold her. I'd be a mess as well. We are all here for you!!

Nikki - Congrats on the 2 months breast feeding!! and happy 2 months Alia!!

afm- I think i'm hitting that uncomfortable stage of pregnancy (is 24 weeks too early for this?) My stomach is getting bigger, I can't sleep at night, my back hurts, and If I walk too fast for exercise everything gets tight. Last night I don't think I slept at all. I also think i'm getting some heartburn. Wow.. I thought i'd be good for a couple more weeks!


----------



## morganwhite7

Rachel- I swear I could type a novel, but I'll keep it short.. I know EXACTLY how you feel. And the nurses switch on and off all day so it's hard to keep them updated on what your baby needs.. I felt like I was Jaxon's nurse, had to call them in to do this and that for him. Praying your sweet girl is better in no time and gets to go home with you! Kangaroo care is just the best feeling in the world! And yay for her ingesting breast milk.. your colostrum is liquid gold for her!! :)

Sarah- Any more labor signs?! I hope all is well with you!!

Nikki- Congrats on 2 mos of BFing! And LOL about shaving.. I've just been going week spans without even bothering to bend over to shave my legs. I hate it, but doesn't seem like hubby checks all too often, so why care?! Lady parts are another story.. and SO hard to reach lol I just have to hack in the dark and hope I'm doing alright!! Lol.. But will have to try your rotation, sounds like a great way to not be standing in there 45 mins while my feet swell up like balloons!! :dohh:


----------



## HWPG

haha, nikki, that is my normal shaving routine! each shower is a choice: shampoo/condition hair (usually on saturday), shave legs (usually sunday night or monday morning), armpits - they get twice a week because i'm self conscious about exercising with a tank top. and lady bits are last. ive considered waxing the bits, but too embarrassed. it would be good to commit, though, before birth - then it would be hair-free for healing.... hm, something to think about.... !
afm, i almost started crying this morning. it's snowing here. AGAIN. i feel like i emotionally cannot handle any more snow or cold or winter. i wanted to crawl back in bed and let the day just go by, and me not move. so, instead, i treated myself to a vanilla macchiatto from starbucks on the way in. eat that, Winter! i hate you!


----------



## goldstns

Mirolee...u crack me up!

rachel- thinking about u girl. When do they think you can spend more time with her? How is your body feeling. Hows dh? Praying for you girls.


----------



## Kiamaria83

Rachel . Thinking of you.
Well done on the 2 month feeding nikki.
Sarah how you feeling?
Mirolee its normal to be emotional. Bloody hormones. 

I've taken the day off work sick. I'm feeling battered with a cold mixed with ms. I do not look very nice right now. I have managed to go and get a macdonalds and creme brulee ice cream. Yum. Feel a bit better already even though I can feel my ass spreading with each mouthful.


----------



## HWPG

i would be embarrassed to tell you what i had for dinner last night.... it was bad. and delicious.
my quad screening (for down syndrome and other stuff) along with CF came back NEGATIVE - thank God! i was having some major anxiety about that, so phew. now, just need to get this baby to be a little more active - i havent felt a lot of movement recently - then again, maybe i'll have a sleepy kid, that would be cool :)
oh... hey... a kick as i'm typing this! sweet!


----------



## Lotalaughs16

goldstns said:


> Went for a jog again!!! Alia is eating well...so I think she is feeling better.
> 
> britt- your turn soon!!!!! Where r u in your cycle?

Great Job Nikki, also happy 2 mos to Alia and 2mos of BFing to you!!
As for my cycle...im on CD 37. I haven't been keeping track or doing OPKS bc we're taking a break until August. I am hoping that getting back to the gym, focusing on house projects and the puppy will help my cycles get back to normal. Probably June/July I will track more, use OPKs and my first cycle between july/august I will be able to use clomid if I want to because I was already approved for it.

As for the shaving schedule...I pretty much do that now. I get so exhausted shaving everything...and my upper legs rarely ever see a blade in the winter lol

Rachel, thanks for the check in...glad you got to hold your baby! Sorry things went from good to bad...I'm praying for a speedy recovery!

Mirolee, that story about your boss was hilarious...I get red soo fast. Even when I'm making a sales call and feeling nervous I get all red and hot flashy. As for winter blues...definitely feeling the same way. I saw some snowflakes this morning and there was quite a list of swear words flying out of my mouth :blush:

BB, YAY for the digi!! I bet you're starting to feel a little better right? also hope Tristan recovers quickly also...maybe its a 24 hr bug?

Collette, hope you feel better!


----------



## frsttimemama

Rachel, so glad for a few steps forward and so sorry for a few back. I can related to how you feel, especially the hormonal wreck part. Hope she gets to come home soon!

Yay Nikki! That's so great! :)

Yay BB!! So good to see!

Mirolee, I'm so iver the snow too. It's been snowing AGAIN off and on today, but no accumulation I don't think.

Collette, hope you feel better!

Lol at all the shaving talk. I shave everything almost daily. I can't stand not to. I wish I could! Lol

Hubby and I had a nice long talk last night and he feels like we need to put asidewhat happened and be thankful for this new baby. He thinks I have some serious anxiety sometimes. We are goin to talk to the doctor tomorrow. That will be my first appointment with my regular doctor. I'm hoping that getting some answers from her and the diabetes center will help, too. I'm just scared, and I think maybe coming to terms with losing our son more. Idk. And exhausted. Anoth 12 hour day today. Ugh. I don't handle anything well when I am exhausted. This is my 10thfavorite day in a row. Half day tomorrow and Friday before a day off Saturday. Yayyyy!


----------



## RobertRedford

Rachel, Hugs!! I can't even imagine, that must be sooo hard. I hope you are able to get some more time with her in your arms soon. We're all here for you!

Mirolee, Even after years of getting waxed, I _still_ get embarassed for a split second then get over it. The ladies who wax me are used to it and i'm sure they could care less. and, if they do judge, they're in the wrong field! Yay for good test results!

BB, sorry for a sick kiddo. yuck! 

Nikki, Happy 2 month birthday to Alia and huge props to you for BF!! thats awesome. well done, mamma. 

I took a test this am (9dpo) and there is a _hint_ of something there. 95% sure its an evap though. I just got to work but will take a pic in a bit and show a comparison from yesterdays test. 

Ash, where are you? how are you doing?


----------



## brunettebimbo

Sandy I'm glad you've talked. I can't imagine how you both must be feeling. 

Amanda that is very exciting!!


----------



## HWPG

omg amanda - post a damn picture asap!


----------



## RobertRedford

lol, sorry ladies! was having trouble getting a good picture without my co workers getting suspicious. i don't really see anything in the picture but i do see something on the test. my last pregnancy i tested neg at 9dpo FMU and verrrrrrrry faint positive 10dpo pm. So, I know its still early and I'm still a mixed bag as to how I will feel if I am actually pregnant.
 



Attached Files:







photo 2.jpg
File size: 19.7 KB
Views: 17


----------



## HWPG

ok, i dont see anything on *that* test.... but we have a few more days of tests ahead of us!


----------



## pdxmom

Amanda sorry i really cant c anything in the pic....but im trusting your eyes :winkwink: waiting till tomorrows test


----------



## RobertRedford

another one but again it just looks like a reallllllllly faint grey evap.
 



Attached Files:







photo 1[1].jpg
File size: 43.9 KB
Views: 19


----------



## RobertRedford

HWPG said:


> ok, i dont see anything on *that* test.... but we have a few more days of tests ahead of us!

I don't see it at all in the pic either, haha. We'll see what tomorrows test looks like.



pdxmom said:


> Amanda sorry i really cant c anything in the pic....but im trusting your eyes :winkwink: waiting till tomorrows test

I dont trust my eyes! Don't trust them, lol!


----------



## brunettebimbo

I don't think I can see anything. I imagine though if it is the start of a BFP you should be able to see it tomorrow.


----------



## RobertRedford

I just took the test apart and the strip was dented on the back. What ever I was seeing was because of that!


----------



## goldstns

Ugh...the joys of pumping....just broke my pumped bag of milk all over my jeans....now I get to smell like spoiled milk all day and I wasted my babies "gold"


----------



## RobertRedford

Oh no, Nikki! thats a bummer :(


----------



## frsttimemama

Sorry Amanda! Still FX for whatever outcome you're hoping for!

Nikki, that sounds HORRIBLE. Ugh!


----------



## Ingodshand

Rachel- Hope you guys are having a better day today! I have heard that it can help the baby, plus you will feel like you are doing something for her, to take a swap of fabric or small blanket and for you to lay with it so your scent gets on it. Then take the item and put it in with Ellie. She can then smell you and maybe get some comfort. It is so hard to have your baby away from you and I am sorry you are going through this. She will be with you before you know it!!

Nikki- Happy 2 months to both of you!!

Britt- Sorry you are having a tough time! Do not suffer through the heartburn, get some Tums or Zantac!!!

Morgan/Colette- Feeling better today and the BH have calmed down. Was just kind of scary since I could actually time them!

Mirolee- Yay for the great quad results, such a relief!! 

Sandy- You are so close to a break! I say stay in your pjs all day Saturday!!

Amanda- I dont see anything on the test, but I am so excited for you!! I hope you have a nice line tomorrow!


----------



## pdxmom

OK girls is it possible tht i feel babys movements like muffled and not very prominent bcos im constipated :shrug: ive kinda realised tht if ive been backed up for a couple of days then her movements feel a little restricted??? is this even possible or am i making up things in my head??


----------



## frsttimemama

I wish I could Sarah! We are going to be traveling home. Hubby has training 2.5 hours away. He wants me to go. So we are leaving at 1 Friday then staying there for the next class on Saturday. I am sleeping in though. Then my parents are bringing our dog home and coming over for pizza.

Makes sense to me, Sonia!


----------



## jury3

Kiamaria83 said:


> Julie not long for you either. Is it amanda, morgan then you ?

I think it's supposed to be Waves, Sarah, Kara, Morgan and then me. We'll see though bc especially w twins I figure anything could at this point! Avg twin birth is 35 weeks, so I at least hope I can make it to 35 or 36 weeks.

Sonia-That really sucks about the gd...I can't believe they are considering you gd with the one hour just 5 pts over. Seems a bit dramatic...

Mirolee-Lol about what you said to your boss, I would be red as well!

Sarah-Getting so close! Idk what contractions actually feel like, but I get the tightenings all the time. They start below my belly button and work their way up. Chug some water and lay down for a bit next time to see if they ease up. 

Nikki-Yay for jogging and 2 months of bfing! However, that sucks about the milk spilling on your pants...I would be so ticked off!
The dryer thing freaks me out too. A neighbor down the street had their dryer catch on fire a few months back bc of too much lent. Luckily it wasn't bad. I am adding that to our list of to-dos before babies get here! lol
I've been thinking about waxing my pits and bikini area before babies come, but we'll see...I know I'm not gonna want or have time to shave. 

bb-Yay for the digi! So exciting! 

Rachel-I can't even imagine...That's one thing I'm super worried about if our twins come early. Hopefully she is better soon and you will get to hold her all you want.

Britt-I recommend you get some kind of maternity support belt. That will help with the belly getting hard when you are up moving around a lot. I keep tums by my bed and I take prescription pepcid. Without them I would probably die lol I really try to watch what I eat and drink, especially later in the day. Soda, spicy foods, etc before bed kill me. 

Sandy-I'm sure hubby is right, you do seem to hold a lot of anxiety...I can't say that I blame you though. Definitely talk to your doctor about it. I know it's hard, but I hope you can find some kind of peace in this pregnancy and find a way to relax. We are here for you though :)

Waves-Holy cow! You are going to have a baby tomorrow!!! So excited!


----------



## clynn11

I see a faint something on it Amanda but can't tell color just yet. Looking forward to the next test!!! Lol.

Nikki congrats on 2 months of breastfeeding! That is awesome! Boo on your bag of milk bursting on you. That's no bueno.

Sorry that Tristan is suck BB <3 <3


----------



## wavescrash

Thanks Julie. Holy cow indeed lol.


----------



## morganwhite7

^What in the world are you doing today Waves?? Do you feel like you're in a dream land?!?! Ohmygosh I'd be a nervous/anxious/excited mess!!! Lol. Just can't imagine getting out of bed and being productive when you have such a day (week.. month..!?!) ahead of you!!


----------



## RobertRedford

omg youre having a baby tomorrow, Waves!


----------



## clynn11

Seriously waves. I'd be freaking out at this moment if I were you!!! Lol. Awww i'm so excited I can't wait to see Leah's little face!!! I hope the C-section and recovery all go smoothly for both of you <3 <3


----------



## Ingodshand

pdxmom said:


> OK girls is it possible tht i feel babys movements like muffled and not very prominent bcos im constipated :shrug: ive kinda realised tht if ive been backed up for a couple of days then her movements feel a little restricted??? is this even possible or am i making up things in my head??

Maybe she is turned towards your back? Not sure if the constipation would affect, but you never know!


----------



## Ingodshand

frsttimemama said:


> I wish I could Sarah! We are going to be traveling home. Hubby has training 2.5 hours away. He wants me to go. So we are leaving at 1 Friday then staying there for the next class on Saturday. I am sleeping in though. Then my parents are bringing our dog home and coming over for pizza.
> 
> Makes sense to me, Sonia!

Then you can sleep in the car and order room service!!


----------



## Ingodshand

Julie- Been resting today and have no had any more BH like last night. The weird thing is that I was sitting the whole time. I didn't really sleep the night before so I wonder if being tired can affect how often you get them??

Waves- Thinking of you!!!! Can't wait to see Leah!!

AFM- Just told my boss that my last day will be Friday 3/21. I am in the official off work countdown!! 12 days to go:happydance:


----------



## jury3

Sarah-I'm sure it can. I had my first sitting down ones the other day. Usually they only happen when I'm up doing things. I've always read to try a different position. So if standing, sit down. If sitting, try laying down. Mine haven't been close enough or regular enough to ever worry though. Sometimes just emptying my bladder helps too. This part of pregnancy is so annoying lol It's like ttc all over again, paying attention to every little twitch and twinge and wondering if it means anything lol
Yay for the no work countdown! I love not working right now, it's going to be so hard to go back...I already have anxiety about it!


----------



## Kiamaria83

Good luck for tomorrow amanda, I hope all goes smoothly. 
Glad you're feeling a bit better sarah.
Amanda I see a hint of something to, it looks similar to how my frer looked . Eeek fx for you. 
Britt sounds uncomfortable, get plenty of rest.
How long are you guys planning on being on maternity leave ?
I think we are def going to make an offer on the house. A little scared as it will really push us and with me having a year off work as from oct it worries me. We will also have 2 kids in childcare for 4 days. But I guess its worth it for our dream house ?


----------



## goldstns

Thinking of u and Leah, waves!!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Rachel sorry she had a rough day! She is a Great little fighter. 
Amanda I don't see anything on the tests sorry. 
Leah will be here so soon. She is going to be adorable. 
Afm worked today, feel kinda crampy. I'm pretty sure my bbt thermometer is broken my temp was 95 this morning.


----------



## asmcsm

Rachel, I'm so sorry you feel like that :( I can't imagine what it must be like. Hoping your baby girl doesn't have to stay away from momma too much longer :hugs:

Britt, I'm more uncomfortable during the day when I'm sitting at my desk at work and having to bend down often. I have a snoogle pregnancy pillow which helps me sleep so much. I took it to Reno with me and used it at our hotel even lol. Not sure I'll want to give it up once Lux is here. I also get heartburn all the time now too, I just try to keep TUMS with me at all times lol

Amanda, HOLY CRAP! Leah is going to be here so soon!

AFM, I STILL haven't heard anything about my GD test...I'm hoping that's because it's good news but just wondering why it's been a week and I still haven't heard anything...


----------



## Cowgirl07

Ashlee only 99 days left! 
I plan on bringing up Clomid and progesterone supplements on Tuesday at my follow-up.


----------



## wavescrash

morganwhite7 said:


> ^What in the world are you doing today Waves?? Do you feel like you're in a dream land?!?! Ohmygosh I'd be a nervous/anxious/excited mess!!! Lol. Just can't imagine getting out of bed and being productive when you have such a day (week.. month..!?!) ahead of you!!

LOL just going through the motions, to be honest. We're dropping Hannah off at my mom's in an hour and a half so I spent the day packing (I should say OVERpacking) her bag and keeping up with our usual daily routine. Once we take her to my mom's, we have some last minute shopping to do (I need more comfy pants for post-surgery & snacks to take to the hospital.) Then we're getting dinner and coming home to watch American Idol before super-cleaning the house and making sure our bags are completely packed & everything is good to go for us to come home on Sunday. It's pretty surreal to be honest. Doesn't feel like it's actually time or that I'm actually having a baby in less than 24 hours lol. It still hasn't hit me yet. I'm sure it will tomorrow morning though.



RobertRedford said:


> omg youre having a baby tomorrow, Waves!

LOL right??! Like I just said above, still hasn't hit me yet lol.



clynn11 said:


> Seriously waves. I'd be freaking out at this moment if I were you!!! Lol. Awww i'm so excited I can't wait to see Leah's little face!!! I hope the C-section and recovery all go smoothly for both of you <3 <3

Hasn't really hit me yet. Maybe tomorrow morning. Hopefully it'll sink in on the way to the hospital or I'm going to be in for a big surprise lol. Thanks dear <3



Ingodshand said:


> Waves- Thinking of you!!!! Can't wait to see Leah!!




Kiamaria83 said:


> Good luck for tomorrow amanda, I hope all goes smoothly.




goldstns said:


> Thinking of u and Leah, waves!!




Cowgirl07 said:


> Leah will be here so soon. She is going to be adorable.

Thanks so much girls <3 I hope I didn't miss any replies. They all kinda caught me off-guard lol.

Like I said the other day, I won't be able to get on here since the site is blocked by the hospital and I'm not a fan of disabling my wifi (takes forever to load & wastes so much data) so I'll just be updating on FB & Instagram but if anyone wanted to post anything here, that's fine by me.


----------



## Cowgirl07

I wonder why the block it but I will be fb stalking!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Good Luck tomorrow. How exciting!!


----------



## wavescrash

I forget exactly what it says when I try to get on here at the hospital but something about inappropriate content. I imagine it has to do with potential partial nudity from pictures. I know people post lots of pictures of mucus plugs and such so the website may have a thing when it registered saying something about containing material not suitable for under the age of 18. Oh well.

If I get really bored and for whatever reason the baby isn't with me, I may disable the wifi to pop in here and check in on everyone. We'll see!


----------



## wavescrash

brunettebimbo said:


> Good Luck tomorrow. How exciting!!

Thank you!


----------



## goldstns

Someone on fb will have to update on here, for us non fb people...plz!!!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Have any of you had twinges up your lady bits in the beginning?


----------



## Cowgirl07

Nikki I will if I'm home :)


----------



## frsttimemama

Waves, so exciting! Can't wait for pictures! I'm sure all will go well. Hoping for a smooth recovery for you!


----------



## asmcsm

BB, I had twinges in my lady bits and cervix at the beginning.


----------



## goldstns

Dh asked me today if I was preggo again. I can smell everything, my tummy hurts and I'm spotting. I said god I hope note! I don't think I am...i think I have a tummy flu or something though.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Amanda (RR) - I might be the odd person out here, but I can totally see a VERRRRRY light line on the 2nd test. We'll see in a few days. 

Sonia - I know it doesn't make sense, but EVERY time I get constipated I feel way less movement from the baby. Every thing I read says this shouldn't affect anything, but it does with me!

waves- OMG!!! So very soon you're little girl is going to be here!!! 

Ashlee- I only have a body pillow. We have no room for one of those snoogles. DH would have to sleep on the couch, and he wouldn't dig that AT ALL! I think tonight was just a bad night. I've been sleeping okay. I really think it has something to do with the walking too fast at the mall. 

Nikki- I hope you are just having an off day (unless you want to be preggo again! =])


----------



## goldstns

No no I don't!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Waves best of luck tomorrow. 
Nikki I hope you start feeling better.


----------



## clynn11

Oh goodness nikki wouldnt that be something?? After being told youd have to do iui, you'd definitely be proving the doctors wrong with TWO lol.

Shhhh don't tell dh but I just drove 20 min. Away to get popeyes. They took out kfc in our town and its the closest chicken and mashed potatoes place lol. Soooo good.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Lol way to go Cassidy


----------



## asmcsm

CantHrdlyWait said:


> Ashlee- I only have a body pillow. We have no room for one of those snoogles. DH would have to sleep on the couch, and he wouldn't dig that AT ALL! I think tonight was just a bad night. I've been sleeping okay. I really think it has something to do with the walking too fast at the mall.

I had a body pillow before and it did absolutely nothing to help me sleep. I ended up using like 6 pillows to try and sleep comfortably so the snoogle actually take up WAY less space than when I was using the body pillow lol. And it's also a lot narrower than the body pillow since it's more of a cylinder shape so I can actually still kinda cuddle next to DH even though there's a pillow between us.

Lol Cassidy that is hilarious! I want some! Lol I crave fried chicken all the time now!


----------



## Ingodshand

I just ate some blueberry yogurt but chicken and mashed potatoes sounds so much better!!!


----------



## wavescrash

Thanks so much everyone <3 13 hours to go!


----------



## asmcsm

Omg I'm so freakin hungry right now! But I don't know what I want! I ate dinner but I just feel like an empty pit right now and don't know what to fill it with.


----------



## RobertRedford

I'm craving seafood SOOOO badly right now. I could go for some crab like whoa. Or lobster. Or shrimp. Or scallops. I'm drooling. 

Britt, I def saw something too but I can't tell the color. It looked like an evap. I've heard amazing things about preggo pillows. 

Cass, lol! I'm in bed with hot chocolate but could so go for some fried chicken. Yumm. 

Amanda, you're having a baby in less than 24 hours. Holy.fucking.shit. I'm beside myself for you! 

Nikki, I hope you feel better :/ imagine if you were preggo again. Omg. 

BB, how's Tristan? 

I want to test again but I'm afraid of testing early and I feel like all my symptoms are fading. So torn!


----------



## wavescrash

RobertRedford said:


> Amanda, you're having a baby in less than 24 hours. Holy.fucking.shit. I'm beside myself for you!

Hahaha, aww thanks :)

12 hours to go now. So crazy. Leaving for the hospital in less than 10 hours. I hope I manage to get some sleep tonight lol.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Amanda he's fine. He wasn't sick again. I think it may have been because he had pancakes with nutella and banana at nursery then came home and had more with us!

I think I can safely say nausea has kicked in. It started last night after my tea and hasn't left. I also have awful insomnia!


----------



## RobertRedford

Bb, So sorry that you're nauseous but yay for more preggo symptoms!!!! I have had terrible insomnia the last 3 days too! Glad Tristan is feeling better. And yum Nutella


----------



## brunettebimbo

Don't be sorry! Although I feel like shit I couldn't be happier!

I had awful insomnia with Tristan too. I was awake from 1-2am and now I'm up for the day at 5am! I have work today too.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Watching OBEM. I am going to blub like a baby!


----------



## asmcsm

Oh man...pancakes with banana and Nutella sounds so lush right now. BB you're not helping my intense urge to eat right now! Lol


----------



## brunettebimbo

:rofl: how about I tell you I've just thrown up? Will that put you off?


----------



## asmcsm

Lol still not put off, I'm telling you I feel like I'm starving over here! But yay for symptoms! Though throwing up does suck, I'd know after doing it almost daily until about 21 weeks


----------



## brunettebimbo

I did it daily until 28 weeks with Tristan. 
I'd happily do it all again if it means that baby is ok!
I pretty much instantly feel better after being sick!


----------



## asmcsm

That's how it was for me, generally after being sick I'd feel better and just brush my teeth then try and get something in my stomach. The only times I've thrown up since have been while brushing my teeth because my gag reflex is so strong now!


----------



## brunettebimbo

I haven't managed to eat yet. I've chucked some cereal bars in my bag. I have to drive to drop Tristan off at nursery then go to work. Driving seems to make it worse!


----------



## frsttimemama

Good luck Waves!! :)I Can't wait to see her!

Nikki, feel better!

Bb, yay!! :)

Today is doctors appointment day. Finally. What a relief. I can't wait to hear that heartbeat so I can breathe easier! And be done with this GD appointment, too..


----------



## wavescrash

Thank you! 5 hours to go!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Hope your appointment goes well Sandy!

Waves Good luck!


----------



## wavescrash

Thank you!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Amanda!!!!! You are so close now!!! Good lucky lady! I am so excited to see pictures of little Leah!!! 

Sandy - Have a good appointment today!! You are going to hear that little babe's heartbeat and it will be great! 

afm- I've discovered a new development with Harper last night. It used to be that from the outside i'd just feel her kicks, but now if my hands are on my stomach, I can actually feel her squirming or moving around in there. It's possibly the weirdest sensation ever, but it's amazing. She is getting big enough to feel this from the outside. Last night right when I laid down she decided she wanted to practice soccer or something. She was kicking so hard and moving around I could not stop laughing. I really thought I was going to wake DH up out of a sound sleep. There is nothing like that feeling of having her there with me at all times! :)


----------



## Ingodshand

Britt- I totally agree, the coolest feeling ever!!

Sandy- good luck today!! 

Bb- yay for ms but still stinks that you feel crappy

Amanda- so excited for you to test again!

Waves- omg, today is the day!! Good luck!


----------



## morganwhite7

Waves- AHHH!!! Lol. I can't wait to see her :)

BB- I've never been more excited for throwing up! And on exactly 5+3 too girl! This is a sticky bean for sure!! And yum, nutella and bananas.. drooling over here.

Sandy- Can't wait to hear alllll about that heartbeat! :)

Britt- YES I ttly agree.. lately I can literally feel body parts sticking out of me, and poke them and feel her whole body move. I told DH the only way to explain it is that it's like having a huge octopus squirming around inside of you!! Very strange but amazing. Like how am I supposed to work all day carrying a human.. I'm way too preoccupied lol!!

Sarah- So, so soon for you too.. Trying EPO or anything?


----------



## wavescrash

Thanks so much everyone! Uploading one last belly picture (since I skipped the last 2 weeks, whoops!) and then we're out the door, stopping at Target on the way to the hospital lol.


----------



## morganwhite7

Target lol, have fun! Get some good breakfast too! Omg I wish I was in your place so bad right now!! 

What time is the section scheduled for?


----------



## wavescrash

Hahah I need to get a gift bag for Autumn's present from Leah and kill some time. Plus it's on the way to the hospital anyway :)

I have to be to the hospital by 10am and surgery is scheduled for 12 noon!


----------



## wavescrash

39+1, last bump picture... as we're out the door!
 



Attached Files:







39weeks-1.jpg
File size: 18.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Cowgirl07

Amanda-Love the bump picture! I am sure all will go well today. 
BB-Glad Tristan is feeling better
Sandy-Good luck today. 
AFM:I just got up a short while ago, I was so tired for some reason, probably from wading through the six inches of snow we got yesterday. I hate winter. Nothing new on the ttc front. Temps are still low, I should O sometime next week.


----------



## Lotalaughs16

Good luck waves!!!


----------



## Lotalaughs16

So...I don't want to jinx myself...but...I think I just got af on my own (cd 38)!! I know its kind of weird for me to be excited about that but it just means maybe my body is getting back to normal and maybe by the summer I won't need clomid!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Yay Brittney! That's awesome and I am sure a relief for you.


----------



## morganwhite7

No Brittney that is really awesome!!! Bc I remember you had a what 50+ day cycle with no end in sight? Something you are doing is working girlie, keep it up! So excited for you this summer/fall whenever you start Clomid (hey maybe you won't even need it!)!!


----------



## wavescrash

Thanks ladies! Just got my IV and waiting for them to come draw some blood, then seeing the anesthesiologist. OH is nervous and won't stop talking and it's driving me crazy lol.

Walking into L&D there was a newborn crying so I started crying lol.


----------



## Lotalaughs16

Thanks Morgan, I'm hoping that's the case, that I won't end up needing it but it does feel good knowing that if I want it I won't have to jump through hoops for it, they said just call and ask. My crazy cycles have gone over 100 days before so this is a HUGE sigh of relief!


----------



## morganwhite7

AHHH Waves probably just got sliced open!! Haha back to work now, was just thinking about that since it's 12:05!! Lol


----------



## RobertRedford

Ahh cant wait to see little miss Leah!

Britt, that is so cool about Harper! It must be amazing to feel! 

I am sooo moody and emotional right now. I tested this am (10dpo), it was negative, and I started crying. I don't even know why I was really crying but I was sobbing. Such a mess, lol.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

I wonder if Leah is here yet!? I don't know how long C Sections take, but I bet it's close!!!

Amanda (RR) - I'm sure you're a ball of emotions!!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Brittney that's great news! What a massive improvement!

Waves updated FB about half an hour ago saying it was go time!


----------



## Cowgirl07

RR I am sorry you are a ball of emotions! 
Amanda I am fb stalking you! 
AFM: My back still hurts a bit from the xrays the other day, those tables are no fun. I am also spotting a bit but not surprised given af left the day before my hsg. I wish I had taken copies or pictures of my xrays!


----------



## brunettebimbo

I'm bleeding :cry:


----------



## Cowgirl07

Hugs bb, I hope its nothing. FX for you


----------



## morganwhite7

BREATHE, RELAX, & call the doc and ask for some PROGESTERONE cream!!! 

Sending so much love.. could be ttly normal. If not, I am convinced you might just have a progesterone issue. If they deny you, look online as I've seen places where you can buy it over the counter without a prescription! Couldn't hurt! <3 <3 <3


----------



## brunettebimbo

I am freaking the shit out. This can not be happening again!


----------



## goldstns

Waves- yay congrats!!!!(by the time u read this u'll have Leah in your hands)

bb-so sry babe! Call doc asap!

britt- awesome awesome awesome!

robert- crossing my fingers your moodiness has a purpose!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Just waiting for the Doctor to ring back.


----------



## goldstns

Any new news about Rachel and Ellie??


----------



## Cowgirl07

She added pictures of her holding ellie last night and I believe they have a complimentary room after discharge so she can stay near ellie!


----------



## Ingodshand

Bb- are you cramping? Did you DTD with dh? Hoping it is normal and you get some good news from the doctor.


----------



## brunettebimbo

No we haven't DTD. He's been on a sex ban. 
No cramping.


----------



## RobertRedford

BB, deeeeeep breaths and keep calm. Wait until the doc calls back. I'm SO sorry that this is happening. THis must be so scary, but it doesn't mean something is wrong. Many people have bleeding in early pregnancies and they are fine. HUGE hugs and tons of love headed your way. relax, rest, get off your feet and keep as calm as you can until you have some answers. xoxoxox


----------



## Ingodshand

Ugh well hopefully the doctor can help or see if a local pharmacy carries the progesterone like Morgan said.


----------



## RobertRedford

rachel posted something this am about the hospital giving free rooms and free boob jobs and I laughed my ass off. I'm guessing her milk came in!


----------



## clynn11

Bb this is so not what I wanted to come on here and see :( I am keeping absolutely everything crossed that your babe id ok but I agree. Get into a doc asap. Demand a progesterone test. Demand progesterone cream. I hope everything turns out fine and that your babe just likes to scare us like Marley did.


----------



## clynn11

Btw morgan, did you decide on a middle name for sure?


----------



## Lotalaughs16

BB, big hugs...I hope this is just normal 1st tri spotting and your bean is snuggled in tight! I hope the doc calls you back soon.

Congrats waves!! Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## RobertRedford

Nikki, there aren't any pics of Leah yet (on fb, that I see at least) but ill post any that come up!


----------



## Kiamaria83

Bb praying all is ok, if you aren't cramping then thats a good sign. How heavy is the bleeding ?
They dont prescribe progesterone cream here, i asked my consultant and he said it isnt normal procedure for the uk. I dont know why , its even rare to check hcg levels. 
Looking forward to seeing baby piccies from the girls. I hope amanda is ok ?
Amanda rr sorry about the bfn. :-( 
My house is officially on the market. Hoping for a speedy sale as I really dont want to lose this other house.


----------



## brunettebimbo

It's not heavy. Just when I wipe. It was red/brown but now hardly anything.


----------



## clynn11

Amanda imm sorry about the bfn ( because secretly I want you to get your bfp lol) but you know youre not out yet!!!


----------



## RobertRedford

Cassidy, the more i look at it the more i see a faint line. still going crazy with symptoms so we will see. and it is only 10dpo. possibly even 9, depending on how long affter the pos opk i O'd


----------



## morganwhite7

Cass- LOL I am obsessed with Jaye but Hubby won't 110% agree on anything yet, keeps insisting on "June"!!! In my head I am throwing up a bit, Marley June? Do you agree?? Haha. Still a work in progress, but if I get my way it'll be Jaye. Why give her a name that we won't use. I plan on calling her Marley J(aye) no matter if it's Jemma, June, Jemima, or Jupiter!!! Lol


----------



## morganwhite7

Amanda- I think you just might not be as "far along" ;) as you think.. I usually O'd 1-3 days AFTER my peak OPK!! FX'd for a line tomorrow no matter how effed up the situation might be!! I want this so bad for you!


----------



## Cowgirl07

I like Jaye or Jayln still. :haha: 
Colette I hope it is sells soon. 
I want pictures Amanda rr!


----------



## Kiamaria83

Morgan I love Jupiter :-D . Lol. Jaye flows perfectly. 
Bb have the dr rung you ? Put yourself on bed rest.
Amanda rr pictures!


----------



## RobertRedford

Lol, Morgan! 

I'll post pictures, later, katrina. At work and busy, and im having a hard time getting a pic without nosey neighbors, lol.


----------



## brunettebimbo

No he hasn't yet. She said within the next couple of hours. That was an hour and 10 minutes ago. I'm tucked up in bed with Tristan.


----------



## Kiamaria83

Just stay calm. No cramping is good. Look at morgan. She bled loads with little marlay. It could be anything so dont worry yourself.
Ahh amanda im goimg to bed soon but want to see your tests! Tell your neighbours to bugger off


----------



## morganwhite7

Hahaha Amanda I remember bringing morning HPTs in my purse to work... the first few hours I'd be DYING to pull them out to analyze again and then people would pop around the corner haha. We're so weird!!! 

Praying for your bean BB!! Don't go anywhere! Research prog cream.. that's so strange that the UK doesn't prescribe it. A cheapy test might be a good hCG indicator if you're up to it.. could give you some peace of mind if they won't do a beta for your levels :/ <3

Come on Waves I am waiting for pics!!!

Katrina- I'm ready for you to O and have your TWW!! Lol I'm sure you are too! :haha:


----------



## morganwhite7

I C Rachel!!! Yay hi Momma!! :)


----------



## Cowgirl07

Hi Rachel! 
Me too, but I can wait a little bit yet. Need some more bd before O time.


----------



## RobertRedford

is BnB looking weird to others too? Its really weird today!


----------



## Cowgirl07

No...what do you mean?


----------



## clynn11

It looks the same to me Amanda :haha:


----------



## brunettebimbo

Doctor just rang. He was lovely. He is just ringing the hospital to book a scan. Said he will ring back within 15 minutes.


----------



## RobertRedford

Everything is off. BB's posts keep showing up justified way left, Cassidys are way right, just off centered. weird! It must be my (ancient!) work computer


----------



## RobertRedford

BB thats wonderful!!!


----------



## Kiamaria83

Thats good bb. Hoping all is good. I'm going to bed now but will check in tomorrow.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Amanda-that stinks, Pinterest isn't working for me now. 
BB-I hope you get in soon. 
I don't know why my inlaws always give me candy for my birthday. Must want me to gain weight or something. I seriously can't stop eating it.


----------



## brunettebimbo

I have a scan at 8.40am. Bleeding is now red. Picture in my journal. 
I have a bad feeling :(


----------



## RobertRedford

hugs bb. big huge hugs. I'm keeping you in my thoughts.


----------



## clynn11

Amanda's update!!!

"My beautiful little Leah Katherine was born at 12:46pm. She's 6lbs 3oz and 19.5" long. She has a BIG set of lungs on her and lots of hair... looks like red hair at that :) "
 



Attached Files:







1959810_10151884153137820_1488306046_n.jpg
File size: 27.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Cowgirl07

Hugs bb.
Oh leah is adorable! Congrats


----------



## RobertRedford

oh my gosh she is cute, Amanda! Can't wait to see more pics!


----------



## RobertRedford

10dpo. i dont see anything in this pic.

my boobs have been super sore all day, from the time i woke up and my nips are on firreeee . and im really crampy. not exactly like AF cramps, like weird spread out pressure.
 



Attached Files:







3614 10.jpg
File size: 41.4 KB
Views: 21


----------



## Cowgirl07

Sorry Amanda I don't see anything either.


----------



## Ingodshand

So maybe I just really want to see it but I swear that I see a line!!


----------



## morganwhite7

Amanda- I don't see anything either but I'm also thinking you're <10 dpo!!

BB- So happy for a scan for you. I'm so sure its progesterone related, it is plummeting causing the bleeding. I really hope they give you cream or whatnot so they can stop it from getting worse! Hating the UK at the moment due to the way they handle these things!! Try to get some sleep hun <3

Waves- does red hair run in the fam?? My dad, brother, aunt and a few others are red heads.. I think that'd be so cute! P.s. Leah is beautiful, I bet you feel so much better. CS recovery was a breeze for me, so FX'd for healing quick!!


----------



## wavescrash

Thanks everyone. I feel terrible but hopefully it doesn't last too long.


----------



## Cowgirl07

I hope you feel better soon! Can't wait to see pictures of Leah and her sisters!


----------



## frsttimemama

Congratulations waves! She is beautiful! Feel better soon. I'll need details pn a csection being awkae sometime?

Bb, praying for you. I have had red spotting twice. It's terrible scary. Fx for good news.

Rr, i can't see anything but i am on my phone, too. Fx for you!

Afm, appointment went well. Heard a beautiful heartbeat in the 170's. Yay!! Ultrasound for dating and first tri screen next Friday. Appointment in 2 weeks to talk blood sugars which i have to do 4 times a day. Diabetes education appointment was overwhelming and confusing. I'm appalled at the number of carbs I have to eat.. but I will try! I didnt like them. They think I am following up there. I'll be trying to get out of that .. lol


----------



## Cowgirl07

Sandy glad the appointment went well!


----------



## frsttimemama

I forgot to add that we talked about our plan of action for this pregnancy. After 20 weeks I will have an ultrasound every month until 32 weeks. After 32 weeks I will have a biophysical profile every week until delivery. At my 20 week ultrasound we will check for cord connection issues. I'm only doing the first try screen because I want to see baby. We will probably do a c-section at 39 weeks 1 day or around there. If I go into labor we will do a c-section. Since there is a discrepancy with having a longer cycle she wants to base my due date off of the ultrasound next week since all the rest were just at bedside and this is a true one if that makes any sense. Like more accurate.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Glad your appointment went well :)

Just woken for my usual wee. Still bleeding but still hasn't touched my pad and still only when I wipe.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Hope its just implantation bleeding.


----------



## HWPG

Well, Amanda RR, I 100% see something on that frer. Maybe it's line eye or somethin' but I see it.
Waves, Leah is super cute, and tiny! Glad all went well.
Sandy, great to hear about a good appt. hb's are lovely, no?
BB thinking of you. Constantly. Sending good thoughts and energy your way.


----------



## jury3

brunettebimbo said:


> Watching OBEM. I am going to blub like a baby!

I always want to cry at the birth part, often times I do. 
I really hope the bleeding is nothing. That's good it's not on the pad and there's no cramping. 

Britt-That is seriously my favorite part, I love feeling the babies roll around in there. Sometimes it gets a little crazy, but it's so amazing that there are actually people in there lol Always makes me think about how they will move and respond when they get out of there.



wavescrash said:


> Thanks ladies! Just got my IV and waiting for them to come draw some blood, then seeing the anesthesiologist. OH is nervous and won't stop talking and it's driving me crazy lol.
> 
> Walking into L&D there was a newborn crying so I started crying lol.

I can't even imagine how I will be that day...I know DW will be nervous and cry...I'm sure I'll be the same lol
She's beautiful! 

Sandy-Yay for a healthy hb!


----------



## frsttimemama

Bb, praying for you. 

Yes they are Mirolee! 

Thanks ladies. I feel a million times better. 11 weeks tomorrow. First tri is allllmost over. Yay! Week 13I or 14 starts 2nd tri??

Also, I feel like I am in that extra pudgy stage. My clothes don't fit well, but I don't have a "bump" either. Jist looking fatter and ill fitting clothes. No complaint here though. Hubby got my maternity jeans out and washed them tonight. I'm going to look into another pair this weekend.


----------



## morganwhite7

^I (and a lot of preggo apps) say 12 weeks! :D


----------



## clynn11

Amanda I think I see a line too!
 



Attached Files:







3614 10.jpg
File size: 40.1 KB
Views: 12


----------



## wavescrash

It's only letting me attach 1 picture at a time so I'll just share this one for now :)

Still in a ridiculous amount of pain but it's almost time for my next dose of Percocet. We're gonna try and get me out of bed and attempting to walk sometime tonight or first thing tomorrow.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.6 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Cowgirl07

Amanda I think I see a line in the tweak Cassidy did. 
Sandy I say 12 weeks.
Dh went out snowmobiling tonight. I have a bit of a headache and some cramps. So ill probably go to bed shortly.


----------



## goldstns

Waves- adorable...congrats. Feel better.

robert- I c a line from my cell phone in Cassidys picture.

best thing ever: when no one can quiet Alia and she gets handed to me and just passes out in my arms. I love knowing how strongly she needs me and she knows I comfort her and she knows she's safe with me. My inlaws were over and mil was holding her and she was screaming cuz she was tired....eventually she passed me Alia and she passed out and stopped crying asap.


----------



## jury3

Got our tax money today! Very excited, but I have a feeling it's going to disappear very quickly lol Ordered the dresser for the nursery, booked a deep cleaning for the house and also booked a carpet stretching/cleaning. We have things we still need to buy for the babies, but my cousin is supposed to be putting together a baby shower. We probably won't get much bc it really just includes a few friends and some family members, but I don't want to buy things if other people are going to buy them. Nothing has been purchased off our registry yet. She said on Feb 13th they were still working on the invites. I'm getting impatient not knowing! These babies could be here at any time and I just want to get everything in order!
Also, I'm pretty sure I have some pregnancy carpal tunnel...the knuckles in my fingers have been feeling sore. The ailments just keep adding on lol


----------



## jury3

Nikki-I can't wait for that! I can't wait until MIL is hogging and ogling over the babies and I can steal them bc they need me or they need to be bf.


----------



## RobertRedford

I just typed this long reply then it got erased ;( 

Nikki, that moment is something I look forward to like none other! 

Amanda, Leah is gorgeous. Congrats momma, I can't wait to hear the whole birth story. 

Morgan, how are you feeling? Your baby shower is soon isn't it? 

Cassidy, thanks for the tweak, that's exactly where the line is in person. 

Mirolee, if you see the line on that test, you should see the line on the one I took tonight. Still a squinter but More visible and clearly pink. I'll upload pics in a bit. ,


----------



## wavescrash

Thanks Amanda :) I'm sure I'll get something posted next week!


----------



## RobertRedford

10dpo pm . Lighting sucks but I do see a hint of something in person. I am a poas junkie.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.2 KB
Views: 22


----------



## brunettebimbo

I don't think I can see anything. Good luck though for whichever outcome you want. 

AFM - I've been awake every hour. Tossed and turned all night. Feeling very sad. Boobs are only slightly sore. Bleeding has slowed right down, still none on pad, brown when I wipe. Feeling sick but not sure of its nerves. Feel very dizzy.


----------



## Kiamaria83

Oh amanda just gorgeous. Well done you  . Hoping for a speedy recovery. 
Amanda rr I defs see lines! 
Bb good luck today hun. Fx for you 
Julie sorry abt carpol tunnel, that stinks but yay for tax money and you have a shower to look forward to. 
Nikki I love that feeling. I cant wait to hold a little baba again.
Sandy so pleased the appointment went well and it's good that they are seeing you regularly. 
So I've had this awful cold and I'm worried its affected the baby. Why is everything such a worry.


----------



## wavescrash

Thank you. It's been a pretty rough recovery thus far but hopefully will be getting better. I'm currently feeding Leah and once she's doñe I'm going to try getting out of bed for the first time. I'm dreading it but they say it'll help with the recovery. Leah is just falling asleep at the breast making this feeding take forever lol.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Been scanned. He could see a small black dot but couldn't say 100% whether it was a sac or not. Just back on EPAU waiting to see what happens next.


----------



## wavescrash

I hope this doesn't post sideways like the last picture. But I just had to share it. They brought Leah in for a 3am feeding and she had on the cutest little hat.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 34.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## wavescrash

Hannah on the left, the day she was born & Leah on the right, today on the day she was born. I can't get over how absolutely identical they are...

And if this picture is sideways too, I'm sorry.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 45 KB
Views: 3


----------



## frsttimemama

Rr, i think i see a hint of something? I am on my phone so not sure.

Waves, wow! They do! So cute! Sorry it's been rough. I don't remember it being terrible, BUT I think my broken heart was so hurt maybe I couldn't realize how sore I was. Hope it gets better soon.

Bb, I'm praying for you!

Afm, first forced meal and finger poke done. Bleh. I dont eat 2it pieces of PB toast and half a cup of milk at 6:30 before I even wake up.. but I guess I do now. Lol. 

Nikki, did you have to do ketone testing strips?


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Wow.. My BnB looks completely different, so Amanda, it's not just you!

I wasn't able to get on last night because I had plans right after work.

BB- I am so sorry about the bleeding! I sure hope it's just nothing. I had some spotting in the very beginning and it wasn't anything. Keep us updated!

RR- I thought I might have seen a line on cassidy's tweak. Are you testing again today?

Sandy- So glad everything went great at your appointment! That's a strong heartbeat!! =] So you haven't had a sono yet? I had my first one at 7+3. Wonder why some docs wait, and some do them right away? Strange. 

afm- Today is my one hour glucose test. I'm pretty sure i'll be fine, but just incase my mom is picking me up and taking me. I just dont want to be dizzy or anything and have to drive back. I'd rather not worry about it. DH works in Baltimore and would have had to taken a half day to be at this appointment, and since we aren't seeing baby, I told him to just go to work. He only has 11 vacation hours! I don't know what he's going to do when Harper is born.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

For those who aren't on facebook.. Here's the bump and I last night! :flower:
 



Attached Files:







24weeks4days.jpg
File size: 23 KB
Views: 2


----------



## frsttimemama

Cute! Yes, I have had 2 ultrasounds, but just at bedside. Not good ones. Yesterday was the first time I had seen my regular doctor. So we are doing the first tri screen and get to see baby and get accurate measurements and such.


----------



## TTCaWee1

Nikki I totally get that feeling. Ellie has the best vitals when I am with her. The nurses come touch her and she gets pissed. Bobby or I touch her and she is calm or stops crying. She fusses when they take her out of her bed but the minute they put her on me or bobby, she starts looking around and is soooo content. It's the best feeling in the world. 

Congrats waves! She is beautiful. Hope you get up walking soon. They are trying to make me stop walking bc I won't relax lol


----------



## frsttimemama

Rachel, so glad she seems to be doing well! How are you doing? Can't wait for more pictures!!


----------



## goldstns

Rachel- keep loving on her and shell be out in no time! So glad she's so strong.

sandy- I didn't have to do keyton strips. I *think* that's to watch your protein, so for pre-e. How was you numbers this morning?

so I stopped bleeding after labor 2 weeks ago...and now I'm bleeding again...hmmm. When bleeding stops I might temp to see if its my period/cycle. Because if I'm ovulating I want to stay awake from that time when we dtd. Also, IV been jogging and I thought eating ok...and I keep gaining...might have to figure a real diet out. I have my 3 hr. Glucose test in 1 week...im scared I'll have real diabetes.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Amanda rr I think I see a squinter in that test, I would like to see one this morning. 
Waves she is a beauty and does look a lot like Hannah. 
Nikki I hope your glucose test goes well
Ellie is so cute 
AFM: Waiting to O land over here.


----------



## RobertRedford

H.o.l.y.s.h.i.t. Getting ready for work. I'll posts. Better pic later.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 14.8 KB
Views: 23


----------



## brunettebimbo

I see it!


----------



## morganwhite7

HOLY MUCKALUCKIN SHIZ AMANDA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I see that!!!!!!!!!!!!! Oh em fricken g!!!!!!!!!!!!

Rach- Same here, I was running down to the NICU the DAY I had my CS, they were like crazy lady we are about to make you bed bound! I was told I couldn't see him unless I could walk... SO I WALKED lmao. She is beautiful, I hope you're outta there soon.. It is hell not being able to take care of them like you'd like to. I remember the vitals getting better when I held Jaxon too.. coolest/most amazing feeling ever!!

Waves- I think she is a twin!! So crazy! And beautiful. I can't wait to see if she has red hair.. is yours naturally red? I want Marley to be a ginger!! Lol it runs in the fam big time.


----------



## Kiamaria83

Wow def see it amanda. How do you feel ? 
Cute bump britt and good luck at the test.
Amanda loving the pics.
Rachel I'm glad she's doing well
Sandy do you really not like the food ? You will get used to it. 
Nikki good luck for your gd test.
bb how are things ?


----------



## RobertRedford

Another better pic.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 42.7 KB
Views: 23


----------



## RobertRedford

Nauseous. :/. On my way to work so ill catch up later. Holy shit.


----------



## morganwhite7

YOU MY DEAR FRIEND ARE PREGGGGOOOOOO!!! I am overjoyed for you.. what a week it has been for us girls! 

BB- How is the bleeding? That's how it was for me at 5 1/2 weeks too.. just a black dot/sac with nothing much to see inside. Hoping with everything in me that the bleeding stops love. I can't even imagine how terrifying this is for you :/ :hugs:


----------



## brunettebimbo

Colette I'm still waiting to hear back from my blood results. 
Still spotting. It's brown. None has hit my pad yet. Boobs still sore. Slightly nauseous. Heartburn.


----------



## brunettebimbo

No ifs or buts about that Amanda! Congratulations!


----------



## morganwhite7

I think I get more excited than the BFPers! Lmao you guys should have seen me when I was driving/BnBing and read about Mirolee's two pink lines!! Makes me so happy for you girls. Pregnancy/conception is amazing!

BB- Brown=good!!!


----------



## Kiamaria83

I'm so excited for you amanda. Woo hoo. Haven't you just given all your baby things away ? 
Bb thats good. You dont have cramping and you do have preggo symptoms. Fx for you


----------



## RobertRedford

Lol yep, I just shipped them to ash& Cassidy yesterday actually (look for the box next week ladies)


----------



## goldstns

Robert- congrats!! U should go to ex ex and say...well u might need that stroller back....


----------



## goldstns

Robert- how will your family and you most recent ex feel about all this.....?!


----------



## goldstns

Robert- is the line pink in real life? I cant tell


----------



## RobertRedford

LOL, Nikki, Yep. I know its wasteful but I wanted to buy new things regardless. I feel like a fresh start would be good.

My family and my most recent ex (M)..i dont know. I really don't want my most recent ex to know for a bit, at least until the divorce is final (eeeeeks) and we have everything situated. My family will come to terms with it, one way or another. I think they may be in shock intially then thrilled. My dad lives to be a grandpa and my mom wants grandbabies, so we're good. My sister is my best friend and extremely supportive, so I don't worry about her. I am going to wait a bit to tell them.

Crazy. its all crazy. and I'm already sick sick sick. thrown up twice this am :( yuck.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Results are back. Showing early pregnancy. To go back Sunday morning for repeat bloods to see if levels are going up or going down. Won't really know anything until then.


----------



## morganwhite7

One more question Amanda! Lol.. how do you feel?!?! Are you like completely in another world, heart skipping beats, shocked, and excited?!?! BFP day is the BEST! Lol.

Ooops posted a bit late... boo for feeling sick :/

BB- Wonderful news!!!!!!! Thank god they're doing some blood work. That will be a great indicator. Relax as much as you can this weekend! Did they not tell you the beta level/numbers exactly? It might be a good thing, so you don't go Google crazy..


----------



## RobertRedford

goldstns said:


> Robert- is the line pink in real life? I cant tell

yep, super pink. I'll try to get a pic of it in the natural light today. I'm going to walk to whole foods at lunch to get a new bottle of prenatals and prenatal dha and will snap a pic while im outside.


----------



## brunettebimbo

No they didn't tell me. Probably so I can't google! :lol:


----------



## RobertRedford

morganwhite7 said:


> One more question Amanda! Lol.. how do you feel?!?! Are you like completely in another world, heart skipping beats, shocked, and excited?!?! BFP day is the BEST! Lol.

I really don't know. I didnt believe it at first! I'm super sick already which isn't fun but making it feel really real. I was talking to R this morning (baby daddy) and he said "you sound happy. like really, truly happy, despite this not being ideal"


----------



## RobertRedford

BB, im relieved for you! fingers crossed that your repeat blood levels are good. Are they going to do a scan?


----------



## brunettebimbo

They scanned this morning. I guess it depends what Sundays test shows.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

AMANDA!!!!!!! I totally see it too. Holy. Cow. I am excited for you. I know this is cheesy, but I just feel like it was meant to be!!

Rachel - Hope everything is going well. Ellie is just gorgeous! 

BB - Glad to hear everything is okay! I knew it would be =]

Afm- My glucose test went fine. They did tell me i'm up 9lbs from my last appointment (4 weeks ago) !!!!! I seriously almost died. I was like "are you sure that's right?" I know that i'm going to gain, but it just sounds like a lot. Then the midwife said "you are right where you should be, but you do NOT want to gain 9 lbs a month anymore!" She wants me between 20-25 lbs, which already feels impossible, and I really don't eat THAT bad! Sure I splurge, but it's on the weekends and I eat well during the week. I guess they will call with results. Heard the hb on the doppler, and she took my fundal height, but didn't tell me either.


----------



## brunettebimbo

It might not be ok yet. We will see on Sunday.


----------



## frsttimemama

Amanda, I seeeeee it! Oh my goodness! Congratulations!! I totally understand getting new stuff. Hubby sold our brand new stroller carseat combo to a guy he works with for $60 today. We need a fresh start.

Bb, that's great news so far. Still praying for you.

Nikki, my sugar was 90 fasting and 118 after breakfast so okay. They want me to check ketones to see if I am eating enough. Weird.

Collette, I do like it, but it's so much and so early. Just hard for me.


----------



## Ingodshand

BB- So glad the doctors are doing all these tests for you. I really just hope it is late implantation and that your little one is snuggling in tight!! Just try to relax ( I know, yeah right!), just love on Tristan and your hubby. Can not wait to hear the results on Sunday!

Amanda- OMG!!!! You are preggers! Congratulations and I agree that it must be meant to be. I have goose bumps just thinking about it:happydance:

AFM- Just trying to get all my work transition stuff done so I can kind of relax next week! Alyssa turns 4 on Sunday so will be running some cupcakes up to her school this afternoon!


----------



## RobertRedford

Thanks, ladies. I'm still in shock!!

Britt, where are you going for your babymoon? anywhere on the beach sounds awesome.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Amanda I see it! Congratulations 
Bb good news! 
So that leaves four of us left?


----------



## clynn11

SOOOO EXCITED for you amanda!!! The situation may not be ideal, but there's been MUCH less ideal situations lol. Youre gonna be one amazing mama. 

Bb im glad they saw products of early pregnancy in there and the bleeding is slowing!! Hopefully there's only progress from here. Youve been in my thoughts all night.

amanda waves, hannah and leah really are identical!! Both so beautiful.


----------



## brunettebimbo

They wrote on my scan notes that a uterine pregnancy can not be confirmed and that my endometrium was 7mm. Anyone know anything about endometrium?
I'm not feeling very positive and have spent the last half hour sobbing. This is too much like de ja vu.


----------



## clynn11

BB I found this:

during menstruation 1,4 : 2 - 4 mm
early proliferative phase (day 6 - 14 ) : 5 - 7 mm
late proliferative - pre ovulatory phase : up to 11 mm
secretory phase : 7 - 16 mm
following dilatation and curettage or spontaneous abortion : < 5 mm : If higher be suspicious of retained products of conception.

If i'm reading it correctly it means if your lining is less than 5 consider that there's no products of conception in there. 

You're still so early it's hard for them to determine pregnancy. Are they going to bring you back in for another scan?


----------



## clynn11

And a lovely tweak of Amanda's BFP!!! WOOT WOOT! :happydance: :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.3 KB
Views: 9


----------



## RobertRedford

Thanks, Cass! I'm still just blown away. Having a reallllllly hard time concentrating at work. The test is super positive in person!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Your so good at being Dr Google Cassidy! :lol:

They are seeing what Sundays results do and deciding from there.


----------



## jury3

Bb-Don't give up yet...let's wait and see what the results are Sunday. I'm thinking lots of positive thoughts for you...

Amanda-Holy crap! How does R feel about it? I'm so excited for you :)

Britt-I hate it when doctors don't tell you things! Lol I ask about my fundal height, babies weights/percentiles, etc everytime so I can write them down in my pregnancy journal (that's about the only thing I write in it lol). I quit tracking hbs as much bc they are always good and that's all I care about, but she still always tells me. It's just fun to know things, they should all make it a habit of sharing that info lol

I've been getting that bad taste in my mouth when I eat sweets again. I'm guessing it's a surge of hormones and/or my body's way of telling me I need to get back to eating healthier lol


----------



## RobertRedford

jury3 said:


> Amanda-Holy crap! How does R feel about it? I'm so excited for you :)
> 
> I've been getting that bad taste in my mouth when I eat sweets again. I'm guessing it's a surge of hormones and/or my body's way of telling me I need to get back to eating healthier lol

He had a bit of a freak out last night but is fine now. We're going away to his lake house/vaca home this weekend and will talk more about it then.


----------



## Cowgirl07

I'm glad you have a chance to talk to him. 
Sandy, Julie, Mirolee and who ever els took Clomid femera etc. I want to hear side effects, and other information on it. I snuck over to the ltttc boards the other day and they freaked me out. Telling me to get tons of blood tests that aren't in my price range and such.


----------



## asmcsm

Amanda- Leah totally looks identical to Hannah!! Crazy!

HOLY CRAP AMANDA!!! That is a definite BFP! I'm glad that you're happy even if all this didn't happen in the most ideal way.


----------



## RobertRedford

Thanks, Ash!


----------



## frsttimemama

Katrina, I didnt really have any side effects. A little moody. That's it. I didnt have blood tests. I don't O til late so it didn't work to get day 21 tests. I think it will be just what you need!

Amanda, that sounds nice!

Bb, Cassidy's info sounds promising! Try to relax. I know, impossible to do. The bleeding has slowed right?


----------



## Lotalaughs16

OMG amanda congrats!! You're going to be a great mom :)

btw, are we still doing baby gifts? If so, who do I owe money to?


----------



## brunettebimbo

frsttimemama said:


> Katrina, I didnt really have any side effects. A little moody. That's it. I didnt have blood tests. I don't O til late so it didn't work to get day 21 tests. I think it will be just what you need!
> 
> Amanda, that sounds nice!
> 
> Bb, Cassidy's info sounds promising! Try to relax. I know, impossible to do. The bleeding has slowed right?

It's still not touching my pad. Still only on wiping. Still brown.


----------



## RobertRedford

Brittney, We were. I sent all the gifts I had and have been slacking on getting them out to the rest. Sorry ladies, totally dropped the ball. I'll put it together again this afternoon if I find time, if not, this weekend.


----------



## pdxmom

Amanda Oh my Freaking GOodness....u r one pregnant lady....congrats hun...thts awesome....watever the circumstance i know u wanted this so IT IS AWESOME!!!!!!!

Amanda Leah is adorable...and yes she and hannah do look like twins..

Rachel Ellie is soo strong and gorgeous and so r u mama...take care

BB - im sorry ur goin thro so much of stress...sending loads of prayers and positive vibes your way hun...and brown is not bad...and its not reaching your pad...i wanna say things rnt looking v bad....i know it cud b much better but lets makes the best of wat we have so ya brown is not bad

Katrina - i really didnt have any side effects from clomid...some moodiness sometimes but not every cycle...im so excited to u to get started on this...Another BFP is gonna b here in no time :)

I wanna get in on the gifts too...Amanda i know ive been behind in sending u some money too...jeezz..sorry will get on tht soon..

AFM - Didnt feel baby move much yday was kinda freaking out but then realised i had been walking ard alot all day so i guess i just rocked her to sleep...also been having the weird pinching kinda sensation on i wanna say my vulva??? did anyone experience tht...i called my dr...his assistant says it might be the baby in my weird position but i can feel her up under my chest...im confused...waiting for her to talk to the dr and get bak to me...Also had my second GTT yday...will hear the results of tht too in the afternoon...lots to hear before this weekend begins...i hope alls just gud news :)

AND AMANDA I STILL CANT FREAKING BELIEVE IT!!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Cowgirl07

I agree maybe we should do group gifts again. I can send more Amanda. 
Thanks Sandy I hope so, it kinda hurts being one of the last ones here not pregnant yet.


----------



## frsttimemama

Sonia, interesting piece of info I learned yesterday .. they said they consider one number out of range gestational diabetes! Crazy, right?! Good luck!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Cowgirl07 said:


> I agree maybe we should do group gifts again. I can send more Amanda.
> Thanks Sandy I hope so, it kinda hurts being one of the last ones here not pregnant yet.

:hugs:


----------



## pdxmom

frsttimemama said:


> Sonia, interesting piece of info I learned yesterday .. they said they consider one number out of range gestational diabetes! Crazy, right?! Good luck!

Ya thts exactly wat happened with me in the first test...i 1 hr after the drink was 185 with the normal being 180...and i was being considered gd...i asked for a retest so waiting on those results...if im up again or even borderline i guess ill just have to give in and agree tht i am gd..:nope:


----------



## pdxmom

Cowgirl07 said:


> I agree maybe we should do group gifts again. I can send more Amanda.
> Thanks Sandy I hope so, it kinda hurts being one of the last ones here not pregnant yet.

Katrina i know u must feel really badly but hun your lo is gonna b soo soo precious...its gonna b worth all this wait and torture...i promise u...not far now hun :hugs:


----------



## Cowgirl07

Thanks ladies! 
Sonia your baby is the size of a rutabaga :haha:


----------



## pdxmom

Cowgirl07 said:


> Thanks ladies!
> Sonia your baby is the size of a rutabaga :haha:

Yea i know...funny thing i dont even know wat tht is :dohh:


----------



## frsttimemama

What is a rutabaga?! Lol. 

I was 184 @ 1 hour and 171 @ 2 hours. Oops! 

Katrina, I am sure it's extremely tough! I remember everyone around me IRL getting pregnant. Ugh. It was all I wanted! I think Sonia said it well though. You will definitely have EXTRA special love for your baby after all you have gone through .. And I truly believe your BFP is just around the corner! ! Your HSG was great. Hubby's #'s are good. If the HSG doesn't get the job done, the clomid will!!


----------



## Cowgirl07

That's what I find funny, I have never seen a rutabaga.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Amanda- We are going to Rehoboth Beach, DE for our Babymoon! It's only about a 4 hour drive from here, so we can get there easily in the evening. It's the cutest most quaint little beach town, and I adore it. I don't know what to expect with the temps, but I don't think it's going to be super warm. Oh well! We can have great food, and walk around, and still see the ocean. I'm SO excited!!!!


----------



## morganwhite7

Awwww Britt I love Rehoboth, not all trashy and flooded with senior trippers!! Lol. Have fun.. I'm so jelly.. I miss the beach, having serious withdrawals!! Can't wait to bask in the sun with my babe.. if it would just STAY warm!!

EPO 1350mg cold-pressed softgels are ordered and on their way!!! I'm so ready to self-induce I can't take it!! Only 3 weeks til I can start! Lol


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

I love it too, Morgan! I hate Ocean City! So full of trashy people. I want it to be warm for our trip SOOO bad, but with the way temps have been, i'm not too optomistic!


----------



## Kiamaria83

Katrina you are on the right road to getting your baba . Clomid is a miracle drug. The only side effects I had were slight mood swings and hot flushes .
Sorry to you girls suffering with gd.
Baby moon sounds fab.
Amanda I am so happy for you. This was so meamt to be. How are things between you and baby daddy ? Any romance or possible future relationship? He sounds like a nice guy amd very understanding. .
Bb praying all is good with you
I'm not sure where to go on holiday this year. I'm a bit annoyed as my mil has invited herself on our holiday. Not sure if im being a bitch ,but this is our last hol as the 3 us and she will be in my face all day and taking over. It's bad enough that they commit to coming round every Saturday afternoon but wont help me out in the week when I could do with it! Grrrr rant over.


----------



## morganwhite7

Lol we always went to Ocean City but visited Rehoboth bc my mom loved it there.. OC just reminds me of those stupid airbrushed t-shirts and YOLO crap... hahaha it's horrible.

Colette- NO WAY would I ever allow MIL to join us on vaca lol... unless she was paying. Her stress is what I needed the vaca for in the 1st place!! Lol doesn't help she's my boss too :dohh:


----------



## Kiamaria83

Morgan how on earth do you work with your mil!?


----------



## clynn11

Katrina :hugs: I am so excited for all of the progress you have made in just this last cycle and all of the knowledge you have about your body now! Some ladies just need a little extra push and clomid has helped sooo many in this thread alone! I know your BFP is coming!!

Colette- I would be upset considering that's your last little get away with your fam before adding another little one. Have you talked to DH about it??

I'm one of the odd ones out, I actually live next door to my in-laws and LOVE it. They're such a fun, supportive group of people. We take turns cooking each other dinner a couple of times a week :) Lol.


----------



## morganwhite7

Colette- Haha it was a hard decision I had to make, and I GUESSSS it was worth the extra money.. LOL. It's nice though, she's actually just the human resources manager, so she jacks up my pay ;) shhhhhh


----------



## Cowgirl07

Morgan I would kill my mil if she was my boss. I can only stand her in small doses.


----------



## morganwhite7

Oh same here haha, I don't EVER see her. She doesn't leave her office. No one is very fond of her in my department either, so that makes it fun ;) haha


----------



## RobertRedford

Morgan, I second that. how on earth do you work with your MIL? Do you work closely beside her or just in the same company?

Katrina, Let me make a list of who we need to send gifts to and who wants to participate, then I will send a message out about how much the contribution could be, etc. I'm sorry that you're having a rough time. You WILL get your BFP and we will be here to support you along the way. I know how hard it is, and know that your bfp will be here soon. much love and hugs.

To whom ever asked about a relationshp with babydaddy (sorry, i forget!) We're going to try. I think. We have a long history that hasn't always been great, but the plan is to try. Now its trying to figure out logistics. I just signed a lease on my new house, so I will probably wait until my lease is up (july) to move into his house. We bought it together a few years ago, i picked it out, picked paint colors, furniture, etc, and LOVE IT. so I would love to live there again. And, I would like the baby to have just one nursery and one place to call home. He, really luckily and fortunately, is really well off financially and we've already discussed me possibly stopping working and staying home with the baby at least for a year, if we do make it work. Regardless of us being together, he plans to be 100% there for the baby. He has an almost 5 y.o from a previous relationship who he has 90% of the time (shes with her mom only one day a week) and I want the kiddos to have a close relationship and truly be raised as "siblings". We're leaving after work today for a weekend up at the vacation home. Its been treated as storage for a few years and I want to start getting it cleaned up (HELLO GARAGE SALE!) to make room for the baby, but also just get rid of stuff that hasn't been used in years.

he has been extremely supportive so far. he paid off my car today (halllleeelluujaah) because he didn't think I should be worried about a car payment while pregnant, and keeps asking if he can get me anything. 

I had these grand ideas of telling him in a cute way this weekend if i was pregnant. His daugther LOOOVES arts and crafts, so I got a plain white shirt, and used stencils to write "im going to be a big sister" on it, then i was going to hide it from him and take herto do an art project in the kitchen while he was working in the garage. I was going to let her paint and decorate the shirt, ad then send her in to "help daddy" wearing the shirt. too late. oh well :(

sorry. that was a novel!


----------



## morganwhite7

I hope she can't see what I type on my computer!!!!!! Hahaha I just had a mini panic attack...! I think she'd have said something by now lol

Amanda- She is just HR so no we never really see her over here. But we're on the same floor/building. She's lazy, doesn't come over here much. Is too busy chugging cup after cup of coffee lol

Okay I'm being mean now.. Lol!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Amanda-I think its awesome your baby is going to have a sibling. I hope it works out and I am glad he wants to be in the picture! 
I think I just need to stay off the ltttc boards they freak me out


----------



## clynn11

Amanda- Eeeeep! I'm seriously so stoked for you right now. It sounds like whether you two make things work or not that you have a supportive 'baby daddy' who is gonna be there for his babe no matter what.


----------



## RobertRedford

Thanks. I'm sloooowwwwlllly getting excited. He's a really good papa to his daughter. She adores him and is spoiled rotten. Whether we are together or not, I know he will be a good daddy to this little bean.


----------



## RobertRedford

side note, funny story. At dinner the other night his daughter goes "Im 4-1/4" and I said "youre so old. how old will you be next year?" (assuming she was gonna say 5) and she goes "16!"


----------



## Cowgirl07

Awe she sounds cute!


----------



## Kiamaria83

Ahhh amanda he sounds so cute! Definitely a keeper. You're like cinderella .
Morgan. I guess its worth it for the extra pennies.
Cass yes I spoke to hubby. He is such a dick! He thinks its a good idea. Sometimes I just want to kick him repeatedly in the balls. Stupid mummys boy. 
I think pregnancy is making me evil!


----------



## RobertRedford

katrina, shes really funny and cute! Since she was really little, you could say "what does a cow say? what does a horse say? what does a pig say? etc." and she will rattle off the sounds. if you ask "what does daddy say?" she goes "I LOVE YOU!" 

if you ask her about boys she goes "no dating until im 30" or will sometimes say "no kisses, only hugs"


----------



## Cowgirl07

Awe I would love to see that! So if I make to California I guess we will be shopping not riding horse ;)


----------



## RobertRedford

Cowgirl07 said:


> Awe I would love to see that! So if I make to California I guess we will be shopping not riding horse ;)

i'll videotape it and post it on fb :) 

and if you come to california, you can ride my horses for me. the poor things are going to get neglected for a while. although his daughter is juuuust starting to get into horses and really wants to ride, so i may start giving her lessons on the pony. problem is pny needs to be schooled before kids are on her and i am sooo not comfortable riding, even now.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Maybe I won't need a not pregnant consolation trip :haha:


----------



## RobertRedford

Cowgirl07 said:


> Maybe I won't need a not pregnant consolation trip :haha:

lol, true! shopping it is :)


----------



## Ingodshand

morganwhite7 said:


> Awwww Britt I love Rehoboth, not all trashy and flooded with senior trippers!! Lol. Have fun.. I'm so jelly.. I miss the beach, having serious withdrawals!! Can't wait to bask in the sun with my babe.. if it would just STAY warm!!
> 
> EPO 1350mg cold-pressed softgels are ordered and on their way!!! I'm so ready to self-induce I can't take it!! Only 3 weeks til I can start! Lol

Has your doctor said anything about using the EPO? My doctor told me not to take anything like that since I had a previous c-section?


----------



## Ingodshand

Katrina- I only took Femara and I my only side effect was so nauseous but that was during my third cycle. First two were smooth sailing!

Also, I had basically given up on being able to have another baby after everything we went through and our losses. BUT here we are and Evan is due in about 3 weeks. Miracles do happen and you will get yours!!!!


----------



## morganwhite7

Amanda- ugh he sounds like Prince Charming!! I hope it all works out love, sounds like it could really end up great. Not that it matters now, but is ex gonna flip shit when he finds out or are you gonna keep it on the dl?

Sarah- I did mention it to my doc.. He said it has been recommended by MWs for years, not much research, but that if anything it could help soften my cervix if taken at full term.. Hopefully making the VBAC easier with a more favorable cervix, and hopefully putting me into labor without having to be induced. So I'm not sure if I'll take as much internally since it doesn't have much medical evidence backing it up. I just really want my VBAC! Have you heard it could increase risk of scar rupture?


----------



## RobertRedford

Morgan, im going to keep it on the dl and he will still flip a shit.


----------



## RobertRedford

any favorite iphone apps for tracking pregnacy? There are so many to chose from!


----------



## Ingodshand

Well my ob told me not to do anything except walking since I only have a single layer closure and that there is always the potential for rupture. I am just going to start walking like crazy around 38 weeks and hope for the best. The epo is sooooo tempting though!


----------



## RobertRedford

boss just shut down the office an hour early. yeaaah. have a great weekend ladies! I'll check in on monday. we don't have internet up at the lake :)

the reality of being pregnant is setting in. holy shit. im going to have a baby. hoooollllyy shit.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Have a good weekend rr! I sadly have to work tomorrow. but we are going out for bbq tonight and shopping for opks and a new thermometer.


----------



## Disneybaby26

Wahooooooo Amanda (RR)- I'm so happy for you and baby daddy sounds like a keeper for sure! Every relationship comes with it's problems but he really does sound sweet! Congrats lady!! :)

To everyone else- I'm sorry I haven't posted but I am keeping up reading, promise!! Just really busy tying things up at work and our baby shower is this weekend which has given me some seriousssss anxiety!! 65+ people-gonna be a busy, overwhelming, happy, blessed weekend! :)

Lots of love and thoughts to you all- xo


----------



## Disneybaby26

Oh and BB- I'm so sorry you're going through this sweetie. I know it's scary. Is there anywhere when're you live that you can get progesterone cream? I know we can get it in health stores in the US? If not, I really hope Sundays results are just perfect and the bleeding is just your LO making its home! Hugs xx


----------



## frsttimemama

Amanda, that sounds wonderful! So happy for you :)

Sarah, are you doing a VBAC too?

I also live next door to my in-laws and my SIL & BIL live next door. It's actually kinda nice most of the time! Love love love Sunday dinners with the fam and having them close if we need anything and vice versa!

Oh I feel so pukey tonight! I'm trying to choke down my Subway sandwich which I love, but I am struggling. Ugh. I had a lovely 2 hour nap this afternoon which was wonderful though.


----------



## Ingodshand

frsttimemama said:


> Amanda, that sounds wonderful! So happy for you :)
> 
> Sarah, are you doing a VBAC too?
> 
> I also live next door to my in-laws and my SIL & BIL live next door. It's actually kinda nice most of the time! Love love love Sunday dinners with the fam and having them close if we need anything and vice versa!
> 
> Oh I feel so pukey tonight! I'm trying to choke down my Subway sandwich which I love, but I am struggling. Ugh. I had a lovely 2 hour nap this afternoon which was wonderful though.

Yes I am planning a vbac. They say I am a good candidate because the reason I had a csection was that alyssa was not handing labor very well. They will not induce so I have to go into labor on my own. Since I have already dropped and he is very low, I am hopeful!


----------



## wavescrash

Amanda - congrats lady!!
BB - good luck dear, you're in my thoughts.

afm - we have 2 more nights in the hospital. Leah's doing great, sleeping a lot and eating roughly every 3 hours and nursing 15 min on each side each feeding. She latches on great but my nipples are destroyed and bloody right now so when she latches, it's a gut-wrenching/toe-curling pain but I'm hoping that gets better soon.

I've gotten not even an hour of sleep since Wednesday night. I've been able to get up and walk around but my uterus and incision hurt so bad and even 2 Percocet at a time aren't helping. Nobody mentioned how much it would (incision/abdominally) to pee either. One more hour before I can take more pain meds and I can't wait. This is just awful.


----------



## morganwhite7

Sarah- you should look into a foley bulb induction! It's hormone-free and very safe! That's what they'll try for me if I make it to 39+1! They said latest they'd let me go is 40 weeks but I'd rather go earlier since she's measuring a month ahead.. Already estimated to be over 5 lbs!!

Waves- so glad to hear from you. Try to sleep when she does. Ugh I remember living for my next dose of pain meds :/ it will get better! First #2 is killer though. Keep a pillow across your belly to push. Ugh I'm sorry you have to go through this!!


----------



## Ingodshand

Amanda- so sorry that you are hurting. Recovery really is painful. Make sure you are taking the stool softeners as all the pain meds can get you really backed up. I had to have an enema.. That was the worst!


----------



## Disneybaby26

Waves- that totally stinks that you're in so much pain! I don't think I realized the nipple thing could be so bad, so I guess that's really good to know! I hope it's better soon!

Sarah- I so so hope you get to do your vbac- I know how much these vbacs mean to you girls!

Sandy- boo for being pukey but kinda yayyy in a way!! Lol! I am a huge subway fan myself! :)


----------



## frsttimemama

Waves, so sorry you hurt so bad. I did NOT hurt like that though. I did take the pain meds, which were vicodin and maybe you can't take it breastfeeding, but they definitely did help. It didnt hurt so bad except for standing up/sitting down. I hope it gets better fast!

Sarah, that's exciting! Fx. :) I tried everrrrrything to talk to get labor going.. walking my fat little legs off, spicy food, sex, and bumpy golf cart rides over and over. Haha. I am WAY too scared to VBAC, but I was afraid of a vaginal birth to start with and it turned sour so that's definitely a no go for us. I wanted a c-section and never asked even though my only reason was fear.. I will always regret not at least asking. Silly silly I know. She would have said no.

Kara, I feel better now. It was so yummy! Now if only I could have some ice cream.. lol


----------



## jury3

Katrina-I didn't have many side effects from the clomid. A few hot flashes and it made me feel strange a few times, but nothing too bad.
You have found out a lot about your body and about DH's sperm, so you guys are almost there! Your bfp is literally around the corner!

Amanda-Who have you sent gifts to so far? I never sent you money either bc I suck lol 
Have fun this weekend! Relax and let the good news sink in :) 
The What To Expect App is ok, I like the different articles it has every day. I paid for Pregnancy++ and really liked it. They recently changed a bunch of stuff and I'm not sure if I like it as much. Does keep track of more than the other apps seem to and has good graphics.

Sonia-I had to look up what a rutabaga was too (cross between cabbage and a turnip) lol I'm sure I've seen them in the store a few times but definitely never had one!



Kiamaria83 said:


> Cass yes I spoke to hubby. He is such a dick! He thinks its a good idea. Sometimes I just want to kick him repeatedly in the balls. Stupid mummys boy.

I would be so pissed! DW was still so dependent on her parents when we met. She still has a tendency if she doesn't know something to want to call her parents. (Like the other day regarding home owners insurance. I was like "why don't you call the company, not your parents... lol) Luckily she knows better than to let her mom but into things without consulting me first. I would kill her for something like that! lol

Waves-I hope the pain starts getting better soon...I'm definitely not looking forward to that part.

VBAC girls-One of my favorite things about OBEM is that VBACs seem to be pretty normal over there. I'm surprised your docs are even letting you do them! It's good to know changes are happening! Gives me hope if we end up doing a c-section this time that maybe next time I can do a VBAC.

For the girls who have had c-sections before, do you remember how you felt after 2 weeks? What did they say about traveling? My brother is getting married just over 2 weeks from our scheduled c-section date. It's a 3 hour drive to get there. I've already warned him I have no idea how I will be feeling myself and not sure how I will feel about traveling with the babies so soon after. What do you girls think? I don't want to miss my brother's wedding, but I'm also kind of pissed that he planned it so soon after I am due to have the babies. He knew my due date was May 5th and planned it for the 10th...wth?!


----------



## Disneybaby26

Oh no, Julie!! Barring any residual c section pain I'd imagine you will just be settling into a routine/new life with your little babies!! Definitely not a great time to have planned a wedding so far away from you! Will he understand if you don't make it or will he be angry?


----------



## frsttimemama

I was ok. Hubby had to help me up for the first week or two out of the bed and chairs. He helped me into and out if the shower because I have to step up into it. We were out and about the first day home. It was rough, but good to keep busy and moving. I think we went camping 2-3 weeks after. Obviously my circumstances were different and keeping busy was important, but I did have to rest frequently, too.


----------



## jury3

I've already given him a heads up, so he at least knows. I know he'll understand but he will definitely be disappointed. I'm just hoping the babies don't have any complications and I heal quickly. I hate to miss it. Plus it's at our family's cabin on the lake, so I would love to be by the lake for a day or two!


----------



## brunettebimbo

The bleeding is now like a light period and red. Still sore boobs. Still no cramping.


----------



## clynn11

My nipples are already producing colostrum. Doesnt that seem a bit early at 19 weeks??? Lol


----------



## goldstns

Julie- not sure if u'll be told this, but I was told she shouldn't leave the house till she's a month old cuz her immune system needs to grow. But maybe they told me that cuz she was born during flu season.


----------



## goldstns

So sometimes I'll take Alia to bed w me and when dh comes to bad hell put her into the crib. Well last night I did this. I placed her next to me in bed on her tummy (since she loves sleeping on her tummy and I was with her, we don't do it in her crib when shell alone). Then I put my arm around her. I felt her leg positioning and she and I were sleeping identically...it was soooooo cute. We both had our left leg bent up and facing the left...she was like my mini me.


----------



## frsttimemama

Bb, still praying. Sorry you are having to go thru this!

Nikki, I have heard that, too. I don't know? Your mini me thing is adorable!

Julie, that would be such a nice time. Hope it works out so you can go!

This was my first and only day off in the last 2 weeks and I have been awake since 6:15. Ridiculous! Kept thinking I have to check my sugar.. even though I am not having breakfast yet.. this is already taking over my life! Lol. I feel like all I think about is what to eat, what I ate, and checking my blood sugar. Geesh!


----------



## TTCaWee1

Katrina - I can't remember, did you have day 3 labs (fsh, lh, estradiol) and an ultrasound to look at your follicles? If not, make sure you do before clomid. My only side effects was horrible hot flashes at night. Like burning sweating skin that also made me cold. 

Waves - sorry you are feeling so bad. Try an abdominal support band. Make sure you are taking your Motrin too. 

RR - sounds like your ex ex is stepping up to the plate. I hope it all works out the way you want it to. 

AFM - day 6 in the hospital, day 5 for Ellie. Really hoping that she makes some progress today with her breathing. She's doing great with the feeds and has been digesting each one which is awesome. But she's still on that f-ing cpap. During the day she's great and they wean her o2 down to close to room air but then once she's settled in for a long duration, she will start dropping her o2 saturation into the 80s so they have to go back up. She isn't breathing as fast or hard so that's an improvement. I just want to see some progress with her oxygen requirement. Also she's still on 6 of peep which is the positive pressure that helps keep her lungs open. They haven't been able to get her down below 5. Ugh. It's so frustrating bc we are on day 5 and haven't even worked on breast feeding yet or even bottle feeding. Which she has to master before discharge. Good news is that these boobs mass produce. They have so much milk from me they have started freezing it lol. This morning I pumped 2oz! Doesn't sound like much but they were impressed with 20cc. Thank you for your encouragement and support. Please continue to root little Ellie on so we can go home!!!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Sounds like she is making great improvement, will keep you both in my thoughts. :)

AFM - Bleeding is very much like a period. Light/Medium and red. Still not really cramping. Had the odd one here and there. Only symptoms I have is sore boobs. I feel deep down that this is over. My heart is breaking. I can not believe that we are having to go through this gut wrenching heartbreak AGAIN! Tomorrow can't come quick enough. I just want to know either way.


----------



## frsttimemama

So sorry BB!! Still thinking positive for you! This will all be a memory in no time!

Rachel, so glad to jear of the great progress! Hopefully today holds even though more progress for you! And great job pumping! Hopefully soon this will all be just a memory.


----------



## morganwhite7

Julie- I know csections are awful and all, but I was up walking the same day (after getting some rest). I don't remember any pain at all really, they give you plenty of meds for that. I had oxycodone/Motrin and was fine! When we left the hospital (2 weeks after giving birth) I remember having to totally change the undies and pants I wore (I am a super low-rise fiend) but other than that it was really not painful at all. Now staying up hours on end w/ 2 babies on top of recovery? Not sure about that! Lol but the pain really is minimal after about day 3. It hurt to poop more than anything haha.

Cass- yay colostrum!! Ttly normal babez, I saw some around 18 weeks too. Mine is still super yellow. Just means your boobies will do great for BFing!!

BB- so so sorry honey, stay in bed. Can't wait for tomorrow either. It is so frustrating that they make you go through this for a 3rd time when a simple prog cream would be an insta-fix.. It is plummeting, making your body think "period" not sustain a pregnancy. It is really a simple fix and hopefully they realize that is the problem after all this. Jeez I don't understand the UK!! Have you found/looked for any cream?


----------



## Ingodshand

Rachel- so good to hear from you! Hopefully Ellie makes great progress and 2 oz is a lot! Go mama!!!

Bb- thinking of you!


----------



## frsttimemama

Now that Rachel mentioned it, I did have some hot flashes but nothing awful. Sleep with a fan.

I was up walking the day after my c-section, but mine was at 9:30 at night. It really wasn't bad.


----------



## Cowgirl07

No I haven't Rachel I will be getting 3 day ones next cycle I bet and will bring up the ultrasound on Tuesday. Getting pregnant is going to put me in the poor house 1100 Bill from the hospital already. On the plus side 50 mg Clomid for 5 days is $9 at Wal-Mart. 
Julie I would strangle my brother for doing that. 
Amanda I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Ingodshand

This part is definitely tmi- just to warn!!

Okay so kind of freaking out. I hear that your body like to empty itself before going into labor. I have literally home number two like ten times in the past two days plus having those pressure like gas pains in my lower abdomen. Alyssa's bday is tomorrow so he just needs to hold out until Monday!!


----------



## Cowgirl07

I've heard that too, I hope he holds out a little longer.


----------



## TTCaWee1

Sarah - in the week before I delivered, I was pooping like 5x a day. And I'm a once a day, or eod girl. I looked it up and it's an indicator of early labor. There were so many signs I had that I wished I had listened to my body. If I had then maybe we wouldn't be in this situation. I try not to beat myself up but I feel like it is partially my fault that I had her so early.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Amanda (rr)- Sounds like he is really stepping up! That's great! I hope everything works out!

BB- I am so sorry. I hope you get good news today!

Sarah - I hope he holds off until monday, at the least!!


----------



## goldstns

Sandy- I agree it takes over your life, but only until baby is here. You r doing it for you little one!

cassidy- yay milk coming In, don't squeeze nips.

bb- I'm so sry. I wish they would do something after the first time.

rachel- ur so strong. I admire u. I'm sure Ellie got that trait from you! Ellie u got lots of cheer leaders....get better soon baby!

afm, as of last night my light mostly brown spotting stopped. I haven't checked this morning yet, since feeding Alia comes first. But if it is gone...i might b taking a preggo test tomorrow...if its gone its alot like my ib. However, if its still there then id say period.


----------



## goldstns

Sarah- hope he holds off, however that is a sign!


----------



## frsttimemama

Hope he holds off Sarah! My mom had my brother and sister on her birthday a few years apart!

Rachel, don't feel guilty and don't beat yourself up. You didn't do anything wrong! I know it's tough, trust me, I definitely get that, BUT everything happens for a reason. God has a plan. Ellie is doing great, and you are one strong mama! Just try to hang in there. It will get better, but please try not to beat yourself up. A lot of signs could be early labor or just exactly what they are..you can't read into EVERYTHING all the time. You went to your appointments, did what you were told, and nothing else would change that. I know that for me, being a nurse was a blessing and a curse.. I understand too much. Always praying for you both!


----------



## HWPG

Sorry to enter this conversation so late...
Clomid made me hot, but that's about it. Femara made me a bit nauseas, but meh, it's only for five days so you just go with it. I was fortunate to not have ms, but when I was naesous I just thought, "it's like warm up for ms".
BnB, hoping and praying for good results tomorrow. I agree, I think progesterone would help you out a lot.
Rach, rooting for Ellie!


----------



## jury3

Nikki-I'm sure they will recommend not traveling so early with the babies, but I'm not too worried about it only bc we will only be around family. If I have to, DW or I can stay inside with the babies as we need to to get away from people. We'll just have to see.
That's adorable about Alia! I'm really thinking Olivia is going to look like me, I hope I'm right lol 
If you are pregnant again I will crap my pants for you...lol

Rachel-Definitely thinking positive thoughts for you guys! I hope she gets out of there soon. Good job on the milk production, I hope mine is good too!

bb-I'm so sorry, I hope it's not happening again...did you ask them about testing progesterone levels at all?

Sarah-Seriously, nothing is tmi on here lol Sounds like things are getting moving though! Hopefully he lets your daughter enjoy her party first though lol So exciting!

Thanks for the c-section info girls. Hopefully mine won't be too painful. Definitely not sure how much rest and healing will happen while caring for 2 babies lol Did the doc mention anything about traveling after c-section? Do they give you a wrap at the hospital or should I buy something to wrap around me?


----------



## Ingodshand

TTCaWee1 said:


> Sarah - in the week before I delivered, I was pooping like 5x a day. And I'm a once a day, or eod girl. I looked it up and it's an indicator of early labor. There were so many signs I had that I wished I had listened to my body. If I had then maybe we wouldn't be in this situation. I try not to beat myself up but I feel like it is partially my fault that I had her so early.

Oh Rachel please do not blame yourself! She is absolutely beautiful and nothing you could have done to Change having her early!


----------



## RobertRedford

Julie . I have heard really good things about the belly bandit for post partum c section bellies and also the belly bandit upsie belly. It has a spot for heat/ ice pack.


----------



## morganwhite7

Julie- for me, I had staples and steri-strips which stay on for 2 weeks minimum. The staples come out in the hospital. You are supposed to cover it though so I remember I bought medical tape and cut up a huge pad in a long strip to cover the incision, and taped around the outside. You can use tissue paper or whatever you'd like though.. The pad was just comfy there. A week after you should be good to go! I think a month after surgery I was fully healed. I just can never go back to wearing the low rise pants/undies that I did. It hurts to have any elastic or whatnot over top of it. You'll do great! It's really no big deal, I didn't think at least.


----------



## clynn11

Rachel don't beat yourself up :hugs: Ellie just decided to come early and even though what you're going through is hard now, it will all be worth it when she's home. Which is going to happen SOON! <3 <3


----------



## goldstns

Robert- why r u here? Thought u don't have reception at the lake? Everything ok?

rachel- don't blame yourself....shes healthy, just needs stronger lungs. But shell get that soon and b home!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Rachel it's not your fault, don't beat your self up.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

I agree Rachel. I know it's hard not to blame ourselves, but babies come when they come. It's nothing you did, not something you could have prevented. She will do just fine, and just came a tad early to see her parents! Thinking of you!!


----------



## RobertRedford

Nikki, I'm jumping on the neighbors wireless. Shhh don't tell. All is well :) 

Just woke up from a nap. Oh, glorious naps!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Amanda rr glad you are having a nice time. We won't tell.


----------



## RobertRedford

Thanks Katrina, how are you?


----------



## Cowgirl07

I'm well just got home from work and hoping to enjoy what's left of the weekend. I am waiting for o still and bought some clear blue opks last night and apparently I am no where near ovulation. maybe I should have stuck with answer ones. I am getting a bit anxious for Tuesday but I am not to worried.


----------



## TTCaWee1

Thanks ladies for the encouragement. The dr took Ellie off her IV lipids and decreased her tpn YAY! Still on cpap but the cannula keeps falling out of her nose and she was still maintaining her o2 and hasn't gotten distressed at all. The night shift nurse said she was going to try to figure out a way to keep it in her nose. I told her that it's been falling out for 2 days and that she's still doing well. So she said she's going to leave it and casually mention how good she's done with it sitting right below her nose. I hope that helps wean her off the cpap. She's also starting to feel hunger and will start screaming and opening her mouth, sticking her tongue out, and rooting when it gets close to feeding time. She also sucks like crazy on her binky when she's hungry. Makes me happy. Hopefully that means she will feed well when we start working on eating. She also had the biggest blowout this morning lol. I took a picture for DH since he hasn't changed a diaper yet. I told him to take the little poopies before that breast milk started going through her....haha now they are nasty huge poops.


----------



## RobertRedford

Rachel, that is wonderful news!! Glad miss Ellie is getting stronger, slowly but surely. How are you feeling? Laughing out loud about the pic of the diaper.


----------



## Disneybaby26

Awe, Rachel!! I'm so glad she's doing so well, I'm sure you guys wil be home in no time! Don't blame yourself for anything, you are already a great momma bear, looking out for her best interest. Xo

I've heard good things about the belly bandit too! Even for non c-section mommas!! Okay- I may have gotten it from the Karsahians but hey, couldnt hurt why not give it a shot?! Lol

Waves- I just showed DH you video of Leah, he was like whoaaaaaa!! I think now that our group has started firing babies out its getting to be more real for him! She's too cute!


----------



## frsttimemama

I also had staples --like 20-some. I had mine for a week, open to air, then steri-strips til they fell off. They gave me an abdominal binder in the hospital.

Rachel, glad she's doing so great!

Katrina, fx for O soon!

I feel rough today! Just general sore and bleh. Idk why. Probably just too much time in the car and fast food.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Rachel I'm glad she's doing better.


----------



## RobertRedford

Kara, lol, me too. I want the kardashian one. No shame. a friend used her (non kardashian) one religiously after her baby was born vaginally and loved it.


----------



## wavescrash

Julie - regarding c/s pain... Apparently I seem to be in the few lol. So many people I talked to had easy recoveries and there have been maybe 1 or 2 girls that shared similar experiences to mine. No idea what the difference is but oh well. Yesterday was the absolute worst for me but I'm sure the lack of sleep (none in 2 days) played a huge part in that. I was taking 2 Percocet every 4 hours on top of Toradol in my IV until 6am yesterday. That still wasn't enough to take even the edge off. However our awesome nurse last night offered to keep Leah in the nursery all night so I could get a solid block of sleep and fed her Good Start formula from a syringe. I wasn't too happy giving her formula because I just didn't want it to upset her belly and cause her to spit-up but I needed my sleep so I agreed. Leah did well with the formula so that's a bonus too. I'm not against formula feeding as we did with autumn and Hannah (I bf her for 3 weeks but ultimately went to formula) but they both spit up so much and I hate seeing them go through that.

Anyway they watched her last night and brought her in to feed at 5:30am. I managed to sleep 12am-5:30 and then 6:30-8:15ish. I've stepped down to 1 Percocet and 1 Motrin every 4-5 hours and feel SO much better today. Had my first bowel movement which scared me lol but wasn't that bad. We have amaaaazing nurses and I'm going to miss them lol. Leah's doing great, sleepin well and eating well. She's at 15 min per side roughly every 3 hours but today she's been wanting to eat a little more often at times. She latches and eats so well. My nipples aren't all bloody today though they still hurt a bit when she first latches.

I will say I wish everyone hadn't told me how pain free their c/s recovery was because it made it so much worse when I was having a hard time yesterday so I just wanted to share my experience. It was awful but like I said, today is much better although I do have moments where it still hurts pretty bad. Hopefully your experience isn't like mine though :)


----------



## wavescrash

Oh and I don't have staples. I do have steri-strips though. I can take and post a picture of my incision if you're curious.


----------



## goldstns

Robert - have u tested again? Is it getting darker?


----------



## wavescrash

Disneybaby26 said:


> Waves- I just showed DH you video of Leah, he was like whoaaaaaa!! I think now that our group has started firing babies out its getting to be more real for him! She's too cute!

Aw thanks :) haha that's so funny though!


----------



## frsttimemama

Waves, sorry my experience made you feel worse yesterday. I imagine the sleep was a huge part. I obviously didnt have a baby and I was so exhausted from crying and pain pills that I slept, but not well. Anyway glad you are feeling better today. And glad Leah is doing well.


----------



## clynn11

Nikki- Amanda (RR) posted a pic on FB of her digi! :) Pregnant 1-2 :)


----------



## wavescrash

frsttimemama said:


> Waves, sorry my experience made you feel worse yesterday. I imagine the sleep was a huge part. I obviously didnt have a baby and I was so exhausted from crying and pain pills that I slept, but not well. Anyway glad you are feeling better today. And glad Leah is doing well.

Oh no need to apologize!! I had so many friends and women in a mommy group I'm part of sharing how pain-free of an experience they had. It was no one story. Just hearing them all made it harder to deal with my pain because I was thinking something must have been wrong (either with my surgery or recovery or with my tolerating it.) I was doing everything suggested to make it an easier recovery and was still beyond miserable but like I said, today is so much better so I'm thinking the sleep played a huge part.


----------



## frsttimemama

Oh good! And like I have said, I am leery of the next one because I am sure my broken heart masked a lot of the pain for sure!


----------



## RobertRedford

Sorry Nikki, I forget that you're not on FB!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 46 KB
Views: 4


----------



## RobertRedford

Waves, it's SOO good to hear that you're feeling better. Sleep does do wonders. Is oh staying at the hospital with you? Is he getting any rest either? Id actually like to see the c-section pic! I will be having one b/c of a heart condition. Sadly not be choice.


----------



## wavescrash

Amanda - yeah oh is here with me. He's getting more sleep than me but has gone above and beyond to help with anything I need. I'll attach a picture of what it looks like now with the steri-strips ad then I'll share more as they start to fall off and it heals and whatnot.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 41.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## wavescrash

One more...
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 48.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## TTCaWee1

Amanda - why would you need a c section? What heart condition do you have? A lot of times with heart conditions they prefer vaginal which is odd


----------



## RobertRedford

Rachel, I have POTS and really bad vaso vagal syncope. I too thought that vaginal would be preferred but during my last pregnancy my ob and cardiologist said that it was most likely too risky. Their concern was that bearing down during pushing could possibly cause a vagal reaction. I reaaaaaallly don't want a c- section and will do all that I can do avoid it .


----------



## RobertRedford

Amanda, it's much smaller than I thought! And looks really good for so soon after birth! Is the actual incision painful, or is it internal?


----------



## jury3

Waves-I've heard people say it wasn't too bad, but then I've seen people on TV shows who looked like they were in serious pain when they went home. So, I'll just assume mine will be horrible lol I'm sure that sleep helped! 

DW was talking about going home while I'm at the hospital to shower/sleep...I'm like, are you insane?! You're just going to leave me there by myself with 2 little babies?! She was like, Oh yeah that's true lol I could have smacked her!

Like Kara, I showed your video to DW and was like "are you ready for a couple of drunk looking tiny humans like this?" lol She thought it was the cutest thing ever :)

Did they say anything about traveling? Your incision looks good! Did they give you anything to wrap it?

Rachel-Sounds like she's doing good! Really hoping she's out of there soon :) What was the story with your water breaking? Did we ever get to hear that?


----------



## wavescrash

Initially OH was gonna go to work on Friday but decided to take the day off instead and it's a good thing he did. Our nurses have been great but they can't be in my room 24/7 and I definitely need help with Leah. I would go crazy dealing with 2 by myself so DW better plan to be there the entire time lol ;) you'll need the help, trust me!

A few nurses have commented on how small my incision is so I don't know if it's shorter than the average or not but it's smaller than I expected lol. After surgery I had gauze taped over the whole thing and the next day they had me shower and remove that, just leaving the steri-strips exposed. I leave those until they come off themselves. No other dressing is needed for them. Just have to dry them completely after I shower.

Nothing has been said about travel but I'll let you know what they say when I receive my discharge info in the morning. So far all they've said is not to lift anything heavier than the baby for 2 weeks and no driving for 2 weeks.

Aww glad my video of Leah is useful to you ladies lol :)


----------



## brunettebimbo

Been for my second blood test. Should have the results in about 8 hours. 
First one was only 82 which the nurse said can be normal for where I am meant to be in pregnancy but I know that's low. My symptoms have disappeared too so not holding much hope. A Clear Blue Digi usually only shows 2-3 weeks if HCG is between 200 and 2000 so it's clearly dropping! :cry:


----------



## TTCaWee1

I'm sorry bb. You REALLY need to see a specialist and have labs done. It could be something so simple as low progesterone. 

Last night they tried weaning Ellie down to 21% o2 from 23% which is the same as room air. She did ok for about 3 min then dropped her sat to the high 70s. They tried repositioning her first and it only made it worse. She got pissed and was screaming, then kept holding her breath. I'm going to suggest today that we lower it while we are doing skin to skin since she does best with that. 

So I don't think I shared my labor story. DH went to work around 6. I showered and shaved (thank god) then made food and just felt off. I felt short of breath and a lot of pressure on my chest so I checked my pulse and it was low in the 50s. I thought maybe she had settled into an odd position so I later down on my left side and immediately felt an explosion of warm fluid between my legs. I got up and ran to the bathroom and couldn't even drp my pants bc there was so much fluid so I squatted over the toilet. I was freaking the f out. I had to wad up the bathrug just to get to my phone. I called DH to let him know to come home but he was at least an hour away. Everyone I knew was either working or out of town so I had no choice but to call ems bc my contractions were 2 min apart and they said I couldn't drive myself. I felt so stupid taking ems but there was no way I could wait especially being so early. So there was no trickle of fluid or loss of a mucus plug (until hours later), there was no question of - is this pee or did my water break? I flooded my downstairs.


----------



## frsttimemama

I definitely agree with Rachel. When mine broke, I said "I think I just peed my pants" , but immediately I knew. And for me it was blood and lots of it. I was also sitting in the hospital bed. I didn't ever lose the mucous plug that I was aware of. I had no warning. It wasn't during a contraction, but I was finally starting to have them 5to minutes apart but not hard. It never hurt more thsn mild cramps for me. I had nothing pain medicine-wise. It was a disgusting feeling. I pray to never experience it again. That's what I am most afraid of as far as going into labor.

Rachel, so scary! Glad everything turned out ok! I think your idea to try to lower it during skin to skin is great. I hope it works better for her.

Bb, hoping for good news!

Waves, that incision looks great! 

Whoever asked about pain, I remember it being internal more than at the incision except for being sore/pulling at the staples.


----------



## Disneybaby26

I'm so sorry BB-fxd that's not the case! I agree with Rachel though-they need to do some testing, this really sounds like a progesterone issue which would be such an easy fix!

Rachel-omg you poor thing, that must have been so scary all alone!! I would have freaked out too! Ems was definitely a good idea! I'm so glad you made it to the hospital and they were able to control the labor!!

AFM-starting shower day off...with a shower!! Lol, I got up this am and was like, WHOA! Told DH "look at this craziness", he goes "what's that?!" :dohh:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19 KB
Views: 12


----------



## TTCaWee1

Aww welcome to breast pads Kara. They are just awesome....

Got to the nursery and found they've got Ellie down to room air and she's tolerated it since 4 am!! Still on cpap but no extra o2! As long as she does well they will start to lower her positive pressure! Fx we have another great day.


----------



## goldstns

Bb- praying for a good result.

Rachel - so glad u got there. Your a quick thinker.

question: I really don't think I'm preggo again, so I didn't buy preg tests. But dh wants me to test just to make sure, so we can figure out what the random 24 hr of brown blood was. So do u think if I pee my fmu into a cup and save it till I grab a test (just a few hrs) it will work ok? Also if I take my tampon out and there is a bunch of blood then I'll assume its just a weird stop and go period.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Waves- I wouldn't say your are doing anything wrong in regards to the CS pain! You look to be doing well! That's major surgery, and i'd expect everyone to be in some sort of pain!! =]


----------



## Cowgirl07

Bb I'm sorry hugs sent your way. 
Rachel I hope she has a great day and is weaned off soon. 
Nikki you can save it for a couple hours. 
Waves you look good and I agree the incision looks small. 
Afm I hate daylight savings time and wish cows understood it. :haha: I went from having no smiley face yesterday to a solid one today these opks confuse me.


----------



## Disneybaby26

goldstns said:


> Bb- praying for a good result.
> 
> Rachel - so glad u got there. Your a quick thinker.
> 
> question: I really don't think I'm preggo again, so I didn't buy preg tests. But dh wants me to test just to make sure, so we can figure out what the random 24 hr of brown blood was. So do u think if I pee my fmu into a cup and save it till I grab a test (just a few hrs) it will work ok? Also if I take my tampon out and there is a bunch of blood then I'll assume its just a weird stop and go period.

Hmmm, I dunno. Worth a try though, just get a two pack of inexpensive tests so you have a spare in case you still think something's up!

When did you stop your PP bleeding? I don't think it's weird for your body to get rid of some retained products of conception intermittently out of no where. Could just be you're cycle coming back too, I know that gets funny when you're BFing.


----------



## frsttimemama

Nikki, I'm pretty sure you can save it dor a few gours. Good lyck!

Kara, yes, breast pads are life savers! 

Katrina, yay for O soon?! And yes, I despise daylight savibgs time. Extra really. We only started doing it about 8 or 9 years ago. Ugh! Soooooo dumb!

Rachel, hope Ellie keeps up the awesome work!

Hubby and I went to breakfast then next we are headed to the grocery before I have to head to work. Still need time to clean my house.. and energy! Lol. I'm starting to relax a tiiiiny bit since risk for MC drops majorly after 12 weeks.


----------



## Cowgirl07

I'm just confused why I didn't get a flashing smiley. It went from not fertile to peak fertility in 24 hours. It's supposed to give you not fertile, high fertility and peak. I should have stuck with the cheap ones.


----------



## asmcsm

Katrina, I'd say they're probably right and you just had a really fast rise. Even when I was using cheapies Id have a completely negative opk in the morning then that night it would be SUPER dark, definitely positive. I say BD time!


----------



## RobertRedford

Katrina, are you using the cb advanced digi OpK's? They're sooo confusing!!! 

Bb, I also vote seeking help from an RE or similar. You shouldn't have to be going through this :( Sooo sorry that you are going through this. Hugs. 

Nikki, I think I read somewhere that hcg will stay in urine for 4 hours staying at the same concentration. Just to keep it out of sunlight. I'm hoping that what ever result you get is the one you want. 

Kara, oh no! Time for breast pads! Eeeks


----------



## Cowgirl07

Yes I am and I never will again lol. Well I'll use the eight I have left but after that it's back to regular cheapies.


----------



## RobertRedford

Rachel, I forgot to add, wooohoooo for Ellie doing better!! What an great improvement.


----------



## morganwhite7

Lol oh no Kara that's a lot!! Breast pads will fix you right up.. I really loved the soft washable ones vs. the disposable ones (they were scratchy).

BB- No news yet sweetie??

AFM- I'm ready to have this girl now.. I'm starting to get terrible feelings like okay she's alive and almost full grown, we need to get her into this world before my placenta ruptures again. And I feel like when I flip from the left to right side all night, I am smushing her :/ she was practically dancing on the bed last night when I was lying on either side. 

I also had the most strange dream that I can't get off my mind today.. I delivered her and she was about the size of my hand. I remember feeding her with the tiniest little bottle and the nurses kept asking me to BF her, even though she was so tiny. I was so worried about her but they said she'd be alright. So weird, I need to quit worrying!! I just feel like since she's Jaxon's size that she needs to come out or something bad might happen. Should have known the end of this pregnancy would drive me bonkers with worry. 

Plus side- it's absolutely beautiful.. Sunny and 55 here today. Feels like summer compared to the arctic temps we've had this winter. I've got on a tank top, about to go clean/vacuum out the car. Lovin it!!


----------



## frsttimemama

Morgan, I totally sympathize with that feeling. Every day I get closer, I get more nervous. I am scared something will happen, and I won't have relief until (s)he's here in my arms. I don't know what to say to make it better, but I am SURE everything will be okay! God and Jaxon are both watching over you ladies!


----------



## TTCaWee1

Oh Morgan keep her in there as long as possible. I feel so guilty and selfish that I was uncomfortable and ready for my pregnancy to be over but now I wish I could put her back in and keep her nice and safe.


----------



## brunettebimbo

I feel like my heart has been ripped out. I can't breath. I'm going to be sick. I knew this was coming yet it still hurts. It feels like the nail in the coffin. I've miscarried again. 5 weeks 3 days again. I've had to go through this hell 3 times before anyone has taken me remotely seriously. They are going to help me now but it could be a long process. He said to WTTC for 3 months and use birth control. I'm not prepared to do that!


----------



## clynn11

Waves, you're looking great already and the incision site really is so small! FX for an even quicker recovery once you're home. So exciting!

Rachel- I would have been so scared by myself!! Ahhh. Glad to hear Ellie is doing well today!! :) :) I can't wait until that little bug is home with her mama and daddy! 

Kara- LOL! I was so confused when I looked down at my nipples and saw little 'rain drops' on them. I was like "Am I sweating??" wiped it away, and more came out! Hopefully means we'll have a great supply!

BB- :hugs: Remember though hun digis can be inaccurate up to 5 days either way and are not totally reliable. If this is another loss, I agree, demand a progesterone check. It's so unfair you've had to go through this, once is bad enough, but multiple times in a row. I wish there was anything I could do to comfort you :( :hugs: Sending you the biggest internet hugs ever!

Morgan- Amanda needs to be updated on the front page ;) How have you been feeling?!?! You look wonderful!


----------



## goldstns

Negative! Thank goodness. No idea what the blood was, but I'm ok not being preggo again. However dh was so sad! I told him we will have another, but let my body recover a bit.


----------



## clynn11

Aww Nikki that's pretty cute that DH was sad :haha: But happy you got the negative result you wanted!

Morgan :hugs: :hugs: :( I hate stupid dreams! Marley is going to be so beautiful and perfectly healthy. That little smush is going home with you! :hugs: Sending you lots of love.

Katrina- I never used digi OPKs, I just ordered the buttload of cheapies from Amazon and they always worked great for me! But like Ashlee said my cheapies would go from negative in the morning to totally positive at night, so maybe you're just a quick surger. Or an extra strong surge from the hsg? FX!

Sandy :hugs: to you too! I can only imagine how you ladies are feeling when your first experiences were such traumatic ones. I know everything is going to go perfectly this time :hugs: I know me saying that doesn't make it any better, but we're all here to support you along the way!!!


----------



## morganwhite7

Thx Cass, Amanda has now been updated! :)

Rach- thank you for reminding me!! I do remember that with Jaxon, he was Ellie's size and I wanted him back in there safe and sound. Just hope I can quit worrying. 

Nikki- WHEW! ;)


----------



## frsttimemama

Bb, SO sorry. I'm glad they are going to help you. I am sorry you had to go through this 3pregnancy times before they would though. 

Cass thanks. I definitely appreciate the support. :)I I will make it through this pregnancy with a little help from my feiends! ;)

I am SO emotional these days! I cried at everything yesterday.. and today. Lol. We went out to little man's grave and I sobbed because the ground is settling, the grass seed didn't survive wintee, and there are rocks from the plow all over. It's a a wreck! Missing him a lot lately.


----------



## Kiamaria83

Oh bb so sorry. I really wouldnt listen about the bc. I've had 3 miscarriages last one being sept. We carried on ttc even though I was going through the tests. Dont give up hope. 

Ahh leaky boobs means you're so close.

Amanda the incision looks very neat. Hoping you are feeling a little better. 
Rachel it really is not your fault. You have no control over things like this. She's a little fighter and absolutely gorgeous 
Morgan dont dwell too much on dreams. I have wacky ones. I dreamt I was lighting fireworks and one hit my sisters rabbit and she was on fire but I couldnt get to her. I woke up so upset. Why do we dream weird things?

Sorry if I've missed anyone. I am sooooo tired. Just about to tuck in to a full Sunday roast. Yum . Hope you all had a lovely weekend.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Bb hugs, I wrote more in your journal but I would see someone else. 
Nikki whew 
Morgan hugs it perfectly normal to feel that way under your circumstances. 
Afm I just got up from a lazy nap on a Sunday afternoon chore time now.


----------



## RobertRedford

Hugs Morgan, keep her in there for as long as possible. All will go well

Just called my doc to schedule prenatal appts and they have me coming in tomorrow at 830am. B/c of my heart condition they are treating me as high risk. Not thrilled about the extra scans/ exposure but also excited that I get to be seen so early. I know the scan tomorrow will not show anything though.


----------



## brunettebimbo

I'm stepping out from the thread for a bit girls. I can't handle all the pregnancy talk right now. I will pop in now and again when I can. 
I have a journal (link in my signature) if anyone wants to keep up with me. 
I will be back but right now I need to heal. 3 times is far too much. I'm crushed beyond belief.


----------



## clynn11

TOTALLY understandable BB :hugs: :hugs: I will be stalking your journal, as always. Sending you so much love and positive, healing vibes <3 <3 <3


----------



## RobertRedford

Oh BB, huge hugs. We're always here if you need us. I'm so sorry that you're hurting right now :(


----------



## Cowgirl07

I understand Bb.


----------



## goldstns

Well miss u bb. I'll b thinking positive wishes for u. I understand.


----------



## frsttimemama

Totally understand that BB! Thinking of you and hoping for you to get some answers!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Amanda waves did you guys get home okay? How did Leah like the car ride?


----------



## RobertRedford

I just went to spin for the first time since knowing I am pregnant and felt okay. Exercise made the ms go away, thank god!

Kara, how'd the baby shower go? 

Waves, are you home? How exciting!!!

I'm having one of those days where I'm extremely overly critical of myself and feeling stupid. Like a total foot in mouth day. Anyone else ever get this?


----------



## Cowgirl07

Rr all the time. I have been super critical of myself lately.


----------



## RobertRedford

Katrina, sorry it happens to you too! Such a bummer :( I hope this feeling goes away too. I'm too moody for this!


----------



## frsttimemama

I am mostly critical of myself physically lately. My hair won't do anything, my skin is all broken out, and my clothes are not fitting well right now. My jeans are too tight, I feel dumb in maternity jeans, my scrubs arent fitting well, and my T-shirts are too short.. and I really am not "showing" yet, but things are obviously rearranging! I'm SO thankful to be pregnant, but this in-between stage is hard!

Rr, glad spinning helped! Sounds like your weekend was awesome work :)


----------



## Cowgirl07

I'm critical of my body more then anything. Mostly because I am not pregnant I guess. I breakout too


----------



## goldstns

Ugh...threw my back out. Which isn't easy with an infant. Thankfully dh and m mom were very helpful today. Thank god I never had back problems during pregnancy...dh and I were certain that would be my major problem, cuz I have a really messed up back.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Oh no Nikki I hope it gets better


----------



## goldstns

Oh and Alia is working really hard on rolling over!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Awe I think we need some more pictures


----------



## frsttimemama

I hope it gets better soon! It doesn't seem like she could be rolling yet! Gosh! I agree with Katrina though .. more pictures soon! :)


----------



## wavescrash

Cowgirl07 said:


> Amanda waves did you guys get home okay? How did Leah like the car ride?




RobertRedford said:


> Waves, are you home? How exciting!!!

Thanks for checking in with us :)


We're home. It's been a long and exhausting day but we survived. Took forever to get discharged from the hospital because my OB and the pediatrician weren't here first thing in the morning like usual. My OB finally came around to discharge me and then I got my flu vaccine & TDAP vaccine. Then waited forever for Leah to get discharged.

The pediatrician said that they don't like to see babies lose more than 10% of their birth weight upon discharge and since Leah didn't weigh much to begin with, it was easy for her to lose too much. She's JUST at that 10% loss so they have me supplementing with .05 oz of formula after each feeding session until my milk comes in & she is seen by the pediatrician in the office. I have to call tomorrow morning and have her seen again on Tuesday or Wednesday for a weight check and whatnot. I'm pretty upset that she's lost so much for her size but I've been feeding her as best I can and that's all I can do. My nurse commented to the ped that Leah is the best nursing baby on the whole floor which made me happy because I feel like I've been struggling with it. She's eating every 2-3 hours, 15 min per side but sometimes she falls asleep and no matter what I do, I can't get her to wake up or relatch so she wants to eat again in an hour. My nipples felt okay yesterday but they're killing me again today. We were sent home with Gerber Good Start Gentle formula to supplement.

After discharge, we stopped at Target to get more nursing bras, my pain med prescriptions, & more baby stuff. Then we went to my mom's house so we could see Hannah & Autumn and they could visit Leah a little more. Hannah really has no interest in her as of yet and was a bit upset when we left her there :( My mom's probably watching her for a whole week since I can't lift her for 2 weeks. I feel guilty about it but OH's work scheduled is 10am-7pm this week so he won't be home at all to help otherwise my mom could just watch her during the day instead of all overnights. I hope she's gonna be okay though.

I fed Leah there and then we came home to find our power was out due to some line being broken. Took a couple hours for them to fix it but it's back on now. Leah just so happened to be hungry when we got home and didn't want to stay awake or latch well or anything but we tried feeding 15min/side. It hurt so bad and due to everything and my hormones, I broke down and cried like a baby over everything. OH was great at wiping my tears, feeding me snacks and trying to calm me down. I was debating on giving up breastfeeding because it can be so hard and we've had a rough day with it, plus with having to supplement, I feel like she's not benefiting from me at all. My milk's started to come in but nothing like it did in previous pregnancies so I'm worried I'll have a supply issue. Well naturally an hour later Leah wanted to nurse again because she barely ate before but it didn't hurt as bad and she stayed awake nearly the entire time so then I felt guilty for wanting to quit. OH gave her the .05oz of formula and now she's sleeping in her rock & play sleeper.

I'm attempting to upload pictures from my camera and waiting for her next feed before trying to get some sleep. I'm feeling pretty sore today (incision-wise) and my vagina is super swollen right now but it wasn't when we left the hospital so I'm hoping it's okay. I've had a lot of burning pain but they said that's normal as it heals. It still hurts though. Tomorrow OH is working at 9am instead of 10 so it'll just be Leah & me all day long by ourselves until nearly 7:30pm when he gets home. Fingers crossed I survive and manage to nap when she naps. I'm so incredibly tired.


----------



## Cowgirl07

I hope nursing gets better. I'm glad you the electricity is fixed, I'm sure Hannah will figure it out.


----------



## goldstns

Waves- the first few weeks of nursing suck, but I promise it gets better ..stick w it!


----------



## frsttimemama

What a rough and exhausting day! Hopefully tonight you get some rest and tomorrow goes smoothly. Hannah will be okay. I'm sure that's hard on you, too. Breast feeding sounds awful! My gosh.. I REALLY don't know about that.. glad you guys are home!

Rachel, how was Ellie's day??


----------



## RobertRedford

Ok ladies, we need to send gifts to: 
Amanda (belated, I'm sorry :( ) 
Rachel (belated, I'm sorry :( )
Julie (x2!) 
Ashlee
Cassidy
Kara 
Sonia 
Mirolee 

Who am I missing? I know I'm missing someone!!

Ps Mirolee where are you?


----------



## frsttimemama

I hate daylight savings time! I could use that extra hour of sleep! I actually would love to take a day off just to sleep and clean. Wishful thinking ;)

Sarah, how are you feeling? 

Waves, how was your night?

Rachel, how is Ellie? And how are you?

In the next few months I am going to have to find the strength to put away baby boy's stuff and take his name off the wall. I started in December .. it's March, and I still haven't brought myself to put a lidd on the box. Ugh.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Waves- Glad you and Leah got home safe!!! She's home now! Ah! I can't believe it!

BB- I totally understand that you want some time away. We are here for you whenever you want to return!


Happy Monday Ladies!


----------



## morganwhite7

Sandy- Convince yourself that the lid doesn't need to stay on forever.. It's just material items, not your little angel. You have memories to always keep with you. It was so hard for me to do too. Sending love, it is tough being PAL!!

Oh and not very fond of this daylight savings crap either. I'm tired. Sitting at the doc waiting to get called back to anotherrrr NST  oh and I also got SOOO sick this morning again. I've been waking up with awful heartburn/indigestion, think that's what did it. Boo Mondays.

Hoping everyone is doing fabulously! Lol


----------



## Lotalaughs16

Katrina, I'm so hopeful of this cycle and especially next if you don't get your BFP this cycle. Woohoo for clomid being only $9...can they put you on a payment plan for the hospital bill?



RobertRedford said:


> Ok ladies, we need to send gifts to:
> Amanda (belated, I'm sorry :( )
> Rachel (belated, I'm sorry :( )
> Julie (x2!)
> Ashlee
> Cassidy
> Kara
> Sonia
> Mirolee
> 
> Who am I missing? I know I'm missing someone!!
> 
> Ps Mirolee where are you?

Amanda, got these from the front page... Sarah (4/2), Morgan(4/30), Molly(5/26), Britt(6/22), Sandy (9/26), STG (10/13) and Collette (10/18)

I have never gone in on a baby gift for this group yet, were you doing it through paypal?

Good Monday Morning Ladies, so much to catch up on...

Rach, glad Ellie is getting stronger! She's definitely a fighter :)

Waves, hoping for a speedy and less painful rest of your recovery... Leah is so gosh darn cute!

Mirolee, are you getting excited for your gender scan?? I am voting Boy.

AFM, I had a pretty mixed emotions day yesterday...We were at church and the pastor was talking about things happening on God's time and I burst in tears thinking about not being pregnant yet. I think we are going to hurry up and get our house projects done this spring and just skip to NTNP instead of waiting until August to start trying again. I'm just so torn...then again, the tears could have been my wacky hormones from whatever type of surprise cycle I'm having. lol


----------



## Cowgirl07

Hugs Brittney I'm excited you will be ntnp! Sorry you were sad yesterday. 
Yep we have lots of ladies that have found out what they are having already. Mirolee finds out the end of the week. 
Afm I think I'll o today, I still hate daylights savings still. I have an early Dr appointment tomorrow this is going to suck. 
Hi Marie.


----------



## Ingodshand

Cassidy- I can tell you that my sister started leaking like you did and she had great milk supply!!! I think it is a great thing, annoying so early, but great!

BB- I am so sorry and understand that you need to take some time. 

Rachel- Loved the pics on facebook. So glad you are getting to hold and be with her more. She is just precious!

Nikki- Yay for the BFN! Not sure I have ever said that on this site before!!

Katrina- Not sure about the OPKs since I could never figure them out, but I say get to bed!

Sandy- Big hugs! Can not imagine losing my baby and what you all went through. Maybe you can pick out a few of your favorite things from your son and make a shadow box. You dont have to put everything away&#61514; Congrats on almost being 12 weeks!

RR- Good luck at the doctors today! Hopefully all is well with you and baby!

Britt- I truly believe that everything happens for a reason and definitely in Gods time, but that does not make the waiting or the hurt any easier. If you can handle the NTNP then go for it! Baby will come when he/she is meant to be here and it will be the perfect time!!

AFM- Been reading along all weekend but it was crazy and I am exhausted! Had Alyssas bday yesterday and I just did way too much along with losing an hour of sleep. I now know what contractions feel like because I was having them all day. Almost went to the hospital last night but they have calmed down so I am just resting today! Doctor is going to call me back around lunch to see if they get any worse. I have my 37 week apt tomorrow so we shall see if they are helping to move my cervix or just causing me pain! I can tell you that they did not feel like period cramps, but rather like a really bad backache and like my lower abdomen was curling into a ball. 

Going to chug some more water and watch the Today show!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Glad you didn't have Evan yesterday. I hope Alyssa had a nice day. 
I'm on a bd break. :haha:


----------



## wavescrash

For everyone who asked how our first night at home was --- pretty rough. I'm not going to get into it all but it was rough. I'm really good at having post-partum, hormonal breakdowns. Two pregnancies in a row to back it up lol. I honestly don't know if I got any sleep last night, OH is at work so it's just Leah & I and I can't count how many times we fell asleep on the couch while she was nursing so I'm not even sure how much she's eaten this morning.

Between Leah stirring in her sleep and our stupid cat clawing at everything possible in the middle of the night, I jumped up out of bed so many times, my incision is killing me. Hoping I haven't done any damage to it but from what I was told, it's pretty hard for that to happen.

So sorry I suck at keeping up with your pregnancies/lives right now. I'm just totally drained.


----------



## Cowgirl07

That's okay Amanda don't worry about us. Sorry you guys had a rough night.


----------



## Lotalaughs16

omg Amanda, don't be sorry...just get some rest and take care of your babe. I hope things start to get a little easier for you :hugs:

...also I have breakdowns from lack of sleep also...happens to the best of us!


----------



## frsttimemama

Thanks for the support! I will manage.. I always do!

Waves, sorry your night was tough. Hope you can nap today! I'm extra emotional on no sleep!!

Yay for O Katrina! Fx!!

Brittney, sorry yesterday was so hard. Yay for NTNP though!

Morgan, I hated NST'S!! I only had one thankfully. They gave me an option for twice weekly NST or once weekly biophysical profiles .. of course I chose the ultrasounds! ;)

Anybody have the link to STG's journal??

Sarah, glad Evan held off for you! And thanks! I hope I can relax a tadbit at 12 weeks. The risk for M/C drops drastically at that point, right?


----------



## TTCaWee1

Amanda I am sure it is difficult being alone as soon as you get home. I had my mental breakdown on Wednesday. But on a positive note, they told me your milk usually comes in within 24 hours of getting emotional. 

I feel really bad for DH bc he's been working hard at home trying to get everything perfect, finishing up Ellie's room and finishing up little projects. Then he's worried about Ellie and bummed that he's not here all day. I need to do something special for him. 

Ellie is doing fabulous. She stayed at 5 of peep and 21% o2 (our goal to get off cpap) all day yesterday. Sooooo this morning she came off cpap!!!! And when I got down here she was hungry so they tried to get her to bf before they started her tube feeds. She latched on and took a few sucks but fell asleep. Also tonight they will be stopping her tpn so she will just be getting antibiotics and tube feeds until she can bf. So grateful for the support from everyone. Fx Ellie continues to do well!! Hoping we can be home before the end of the week.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Yay go ellie! I'm glad she's doing so well.


----------



## frsttimemama

How far along were you second time mamas when you started feeling movements? Just curious and excited. My doctor mentioned going with LMP to date the pregnancy, depending on ultrasound numbers, which would make me a week and a half closer to meeting this little one. Can't wait til Friday afternoon!

Rachel, that's great news!! Yay!


----------



## RobertRedford

Rachel, thats fantastic news!! So glad that she is doing better. I can't remember if you already told us--What was her birth weight? 

Amanda, sorry things are rough. don't apologize, focus on getting some rest and taking care of yourself and Leah

Brittney, thanks! Morgan already got a gift, so I will add the rest to our list. 

Sarah, Glad Evan is still cooking! 

Mirolee, are you around? I miss you.

Ashlee, how are you? I can't believe Lux will be here so soon. 

Cassidy, how are you? Sorry that you're leaking Cass! Hopefully it is a good sign.

I had to reschedule my dr's appt to tomorrow afternoon due to my work schedule right now. Boo but I couldn't miss work today. I woke up entirely symptom less this morning. Kind of freaking out. The nausea is annoying but comforting, haha. I'm still a crazy emotional wreck though, I'm overreacting to _everything_.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Amanda sorry you had to reschedule your appt but it's still exciting.


----------



## Kiamaria83

Ahh rachel sounds like little ellie is doing really well.
Amanda the first few weeks are the hardest. Once you've healed you will feel loads better.
Brittney sorry your feeling down. I hopr your cycles regulate soon.

Girls dont worry about a gift for me. It would cost you a fortune in postage and I haven't put in for anyone else , although I am happy to.


----------



## Ingodshand

Rachel- So glad to hear that Ellie is doing so great! How are you feeling?

Amanda- Do not worry about keeping up!! You are in recovery and a new mommy.. just snuggle when you get a free minute!

RR- Too bad you had to reschedule! Glad to hear you still have nausea! Have you been able to have any coffee? My symptoms used to come and go at the beginning. I am sure your lo is just fine! Also, how do you guys pay for the gifts? Would love to take part!!


----------



## Cowgirl07

In the past we have used pay pal or sent cash. Amanda is super at finding good gifts.


----------



## Ingodshand

Sandy- I swear that I felt Evan around 12 weeks. It was like a little bubble bursting way down at the bottom of my stomach. I felt it a few times and know it was him because that is where he was on the ultrasound. I felt Alyssa around 17 weeks


----------



## frsttimemama

I hope it's that early! I was around 18 weeks before I felt anything hardly at all last time!


----------



## RobertRedford

Collette, I'll find a way to send a gift to you! Where are you located?

and yes, paypal has been the easiest although you can send me a check or cash. For those of you who are interested, please send me a DM so we can get the ball rolling. I'll stop by babies r us on my way home from work to pickup gifts. Can't wait to hear from Mirolee is having so we can get her a gender specific gift!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

I didn't even know there was a fund for gifts! Unfortuntley, things are really tight with us and as much as i'd love to chip in, I just can't afford it. So please ladies, don't buy me anything, because i'd feel terrible.

Rachel- SO SO glad Ellie is doing much better!! She's a trooper. I bet you will be so happy to finally go home!

Amanda (RR)- Sucks you had to move your appointment! I'm anxious to hear how it goes! 

I can't believe how soon a bunch of babies are going to be coming!! EEK!

AFM- my OB's office called me today and said that I passed my glucose test but that my iron count was extremely low. She said that I need to start taking a supplement right away. I tried taking an iron supplment about a month ago and it was making me nauesous as hell (and I DID eat with it). I guess I will have to try again, because I don't want it to affect Harper. 

They told me to take Ferrous Sulfate, but I have Ferrous Gluconate at home which my PP told me to take before I got pregnant (i've always had problems with Anemia) so i'm wondering what the difference is. I wonder if I can just keep taking the Ferrous Gluconate. I think the doc said it was easier for the body to absorb. Does anyone know the difference??


----------



## asmcsm

Sandy, I started feeling little bubbles around 18 weeks, right when we found out we were team pink :) I have an anterior placenta which is I think why it took me a little longer than some people. But now I feel her rolling around and kicking all the time.

Amanda, last night I ate some Burger King so I spent all night feeling pukey and not good plus heart burn. Hardly slept :? Won't be eating there again any time soon. Going in to work late because I tried to catch up on sleep this morning. I can't believe how soon Lux will be here. Starting to stress a little because I feel like there's lots to be done!


----------



## Cowgirl07

I sent you a message Amanda.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Oh Ashlee- I made the mistake of eating Mexican on saturday. It was SOOOO good, but I had heartburn for HOURS afterwards.


----------



## asmcsm

Well I usually take tums when I eat Mexican cuz I always know heart burn is coming but it's so good it's usually worth it lol. I think I might have had a minor case of food poisoning from the Burger King on top of heart burn which totally sucked. DH was feeling crappy too so I'm almost positive it was burger kings fault


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Oh man! That really sucks! I hope you start feeling better! The Tums did nothing for me!


----------



## RobertRedford

Ugh, Ashlee, that succckss! I hope you feel better soon. Expect a box sometime this week! 

Britt, We will send a gift regardless of your contribution. and do not feel guilty. We ALL have times where funds are tight, and thats the time when you need a gift the most :) 

Katrina, got it, thanks :) 

I jinxed myself, just had to run to throw up. The nurses who booked my appts yesterday (over the phone) already had rx's for zofran called in to the pharmacy. Have to pick it up tonight.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

RR- That sucks so much about your sickness! I guess it's reassuring though!


----------



## wavescrash

Thanks so much for the support and encouragement ladies <3 It means a whole heck of a lot. I've been toughing it out, breastfeeding on demand all day and it's just physically and mentally draining me. My milk has come in but it's definitely nowhere near as much as after I had Autumn or Hannah. I know there's really no way to compare the two but I'm just saying.

Oh well... Leah's napping so I'm going to attempt to eat some lunch and edit pictures from the hospital.


----------



## morganwhite7

Rach- Yayy for miss Ellie!!! She is so tiny and precious, I love the pic where she's doing kangaroo care wrapped around you and looks like a monkey.. so sweet!! :) 

Amanda- Fun, fun.. MS! A wonderful sign love.. it sucks to work on top of it though :/

The heartburn won't go away.. it's awful and making me sick still. I think I'm going to try to quit work here soon (or work from home). I feel like I can't sit here all day anymore, I'm so tired and so PREGNANT! Lol. MIL said I may be able to work from home instead of just quitting, since I don't plan on coming back. That extra money would be nice! Here is my 33 week bumpdate. After my shower in 2 weeks, I'm ready to have this baby!! :happydance:

Oh forgot to mention I'm having contractions every 15-20 min according to the monitor this morning. I just now got to work, had to stay 2 extra hours after for an ultrasound and junk to make sure everything is alright in there. Not sure why I'm contracting but I certainly didn't realize I was til she said it! I guess I kind of felt tightening, but I thought they'd hurt?! So they're checking me Thursday for dilation!!! Double happy dance! :happydance::happydance:
 



Attached Files:







0310BELL.jpg
File size: 48.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Cowgirl07

You look great Morgan!


----------



## RobertRedford

Morgan, your bump is so cute! Sorry you're not feeling great. You're in the home stretch though!

Yes, the joys of MS! I guess i really can't complain though. I wanted this SO badly and now I have it. Have to be appreciative of it.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Wow Morgan! I cannot believe you are so close! Like you, I only have an office desk job, but I wonder how I'm going to work at 39 and 40 weeks pregnant. I'm going to hate it. Unfortunatley, I have to work until I go into labor. I am not able to take off before the baby is born. And after all that I only get 7 short weeks to be home.


----------



## HWPG

hello! i am here! and caught up!
so much happens on this thread in such a short time.
first, whomever said they were having a "foot in mouth" day - this is me ALL THE TIME. you think i'm exaggerating, which i do at time, but my friends actually call this "i pulled a Mirolee". i tend to be (too) curious by nature, so i ask horrible questions at inappropriate times: examples: "do Asian people have worse peripheral vision?" "is it ok to call a person from India, Indian?" "you're from X country? i know how to say, "i am a hot girl and good dancer" in that language! can we be friends?" - i'm fairly certain most of you would not be friends with me IRL because you are far more classy than i. (but in my defense, it really does stem from curiosity about other cultures, and not know the appropriate way to ask my inappropriate questions).
i had a busy weekend: friday night was a retirement party (not mine, hehe). saturday was clean, groceries, visit friends (early dinner), birthday party (late night dancing). we got home at like 1230am! and with the time change - i did not do well. sunday, woke with a headache and went to my bff (with twins) baby shower. i'm not gonna lie, i was a completely JEALOUS SELFISH WHORE when not pregnant, and didnt attend showers - but now that i am, i can emotionally go again to them. (and btw, i TOTALLY think people ttc that dont go to baby showers is acceptable). so that was fun - i brought my nephew who is the funniest person ever and light of my life. sunday night i made fish tacos, then spend some time being emotional with OH - esp when "when i was your man" by Bruno Mars came on the radio - reminds me of my ex and how angry i was/am at him, and how blessed i am with OH, who is so affectionate and loving and my team mate. 
today at work, i went spinning at lunch. love it! but not gonna lie, it's getting harder. i even remember my gel seat to put on the bike - RR, you might want to invest since the padded pants are not gonna fit you in a few weeks - and that helped. my thighs bounce against my belly and i have to be careful jumping - i dont go nearly as fast as the instructor does - because it feels like my uterus is going to fall out. also, the new size larger gym clothes worked really well - i just feel so obvious and whalenormous (new word! you can use it also!). 
and lastly, we are looking forward to thursdays scan! last time to cast votes - i will try to keep track. actually, if you're on FB, it's even easier to track your vote there so try that first. so far, it's truly split. we're pretty excited! oh, but we're expecting an epic snowstorm, so hopefully that wont F up our appointment. and i'm flying to texas for a week on sunday, so it HAS to be on thursday!
hi and hello and hugs to all! i truly am reading, i just have not had time for a quality response. so here's my novella!
(and fyi, i'll be cutting and pasting this into my journal, teehee). 
xoxo, mirolee


----------



## HWPG

AND - i forgot the most important part - i'm starting to feel kicks on the outside. very light, and i have to be very patient, but they are there. yaya!


----------



## morganwhite7

Thank you Ladies!! 

Kara- Where are you girl?! I wanna see your belly! I know you had your shower yesterday and all, update asap I wanna hear about all the goodies! :)

Waves- Oh I can't wait to see all the camera pics.. I loved the previews of them. I bet it feels so nice to be at home even though it doesn't sound easy. Is your fam keeping Hannah for a while for you?

Mirolee- YEAH for kicks on the outside! It is so fun when they kick your arm or whatnot for laying on them. All day at work she surprises me, I love it! Makes things easier knowing she is well (and that I need to move my elbows bc I'm smushing her! lol). I can't wait to find out gender from you!!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Another snow storm Mirolee?? I heard about one that could produce up to 1 foot, but I think they said it should skip over MD. yay!

I think your post is hilaroius and you sound exactly like me!!!


----------



## frsttimemama

Ashlee, I forgot about having an anterior placenta! That's part of why it was so late for me, too. Thanks :)

Morgan, you look great!! Contractions! Oh my gosh! Take it easy mama!

Yay for MS Amanda! ;)

Waves, maybe supply will increase? I'm really clueless.. all I remember is having leaky rock hard sore boobs that I just wanted GONE! lol

Mirolee, we are so similar! Lol! So exciiiiting to feel kicks outside! I say boy!


----------



## wavescrash

CantHrdlyWait said:


> AFM- my OB's office called me today and said that I passed my glucose test but that my iron count was extremely low. She said that I need to start taking a supplement right away. I tried taking an iron supplment about a month ago and it was making me nauesous as hell (and I DID eat with it). I guess I will have to try again, because I don't want it to affect Harper.
> 
> They told me to take Ferrous Sulfate, but I have Ferrous Gluconate at home which my PP told me to take before I got pregnant (i've always had problems with Anemia) so i'm wondering what the difference is. I wonder if I can just keep taking the Ferrous Gluconate. I think the doc said it was easier for the body to absorb. Does anyone know the difference??

I honestly just took the Target brand iron supplement and had no nausea issues, just constipation. I've heard the liquid drop form of iron is much easier to handle... if that's an option for you.


----------



## RobertRedford

YAY Mirolee, nice to hear from you. I am SO excited to hear what you're having. I'm voting boy but who knows :) 
The foot-in-mouth would be me! I don't know if its more foot-in-mouth problems or just way too self conscious. I was leaving spin yesterday and the instructor said "see you soon?" and I said "yeah, but, very hush hush, im pregnant and getting a little nauseous during class so we will see how long I can last. I may need to take a break for a bit until i am feeling better" and all the girls at the front desk go "oh yay, congrats!" but then i remember that they all know that my most recent ex and i split recently and now they must think im just some ridiculous person who is randomly knocked up. so, now my overly emotional self is beating myself up over that stupid conversation worried that theyre juding me. and i know its nothing. really, but im beating myself up anyways.

I actually don't wear padded pants to spin or use a gel seat cover (gasp!) after two classes my butt got used to it and I don't get sore. I wear my lululemon "inspire" crops to spin b/c theyre so breathable. We spend a lot of time out of the saddle, too. I'm worried about finding work out clothes that will fit once I get bigger. My current work out pants are slightly higher rise (its lovely, they stay put and stay up!) but they don't have much wiggle room. I'm on the hunt for good maternity work out gear, all suggestions welcome. 

I have to invest in a new sports bra, too. these :holly: hurt like hell when i do anything that involves bouncing!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Waves - I would love to try the liquid iron, but they don't sell that in stores, right? 
I have to go tonight and get more prenatals too. We are tight on money right now, so I think i'm just going to stick with the Ferrous Gluconate for now. It's still Iron, i can't believe one is that much better than the other?


----------



## asmcsm

Thanks Amanda, ant wait to get my package :D I'm sure it's going to have cute stuff in it!

Ugh stretch marks are hitting full force now. I was getting them on my hips and underside of my boobs which I didn't care about since I had some there already but now they're hitting the front of my belly :? I'm not even 30 weeks yet so I'm assuming they're probably gonna get pretty bad
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21 KB
Views: 7


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

I'm scared of stretch marks too. I'm so afraid i'm going to hate the way my body looks after childbirth. I know that sounds vain, but I am. I told DH "Little did I know that last year was my last year in a 2 piece bathing suit!" and he was like "Why!?" I will NOT feel comfortable wearing a 2 piece unless I look DAMN good after childbirth, and I didn't even look that good in one BEFORE.


----------



## RobertRedford

Britt, I like this brand of iron supplements. It doesn't taste that bad, either. I don't know if its safe during pregnancy but im sure we could find out easily

https://www.vitaminshoppe.com/p/flora-floradix-iron-herbs-17-fl-oz/fl-1011

Ash, boo for stretch marks. Luckily they fade and they're there for a good reason :) 

Mirolee, YAY for kicks!!


----------



## wavescrash

morganwhite7 said:


> Waves- Oh I can't wait to see all the camera pics.. I loved the previews of them. I bet it feels so nice to be at home even though it doesn't sound easy. Is your fam keeping Hannah for a while for you?

Aw thanks! Tyler took most of the pictures and I have to say I'm impressed he was able to use my "fancy" camera lol. The anesthesiologist took pictures after Leah was born in the OR which was pretty awesome of him.

I miss the hospital but it's nice being home and on our own schedule. Not being woken up 800 times a day to be assessed lol. However I miss having my nurse on-call to ask the millions of questions I have - for example, my vagina just under my incision and on the right side is mega-super-swollen and discolored and a little sore. No idea if it's normal or not. It's not hot to the touch so I imagine it isn't infected but it wasn't like that at the hospital. I've also done too much using my abdominal muscles I think because my incision hurts so much. Oh well.

And yeah... my mom has Hannah for at least a week. Tyler works 10-7 all week so it would be pointless to drop her off on his way to work & get her on the way home because we'd basically feed her breakfast, ship her off all day and get her back to feed dinner & go to bed, only to wake up and ship her off again. So she'll likely stay with my mom until Friday night, we'll get her for the weekend and then she'll go back over there next week when Tyler's at work but come home in the evenings (he's 8-5 next week.)



frsttimemama said:


> Waves, maybe supply will increase? I'm really clueless.. all I remember is having leaky rock hard sore boobs that I just wanted GONE! lol

No idea. I remember them being super rock hard and painful and leaking like crazy. Now they're just sorta firm, not as big and not leaking lol. I can hand-express a few drops but my nipples currently look and feel like they were attacked by Edward Scissorhands lol.

But to be completely honest, I think I'm going to switch to formula feeding tonight. I have enough formula from the hospital to use to supplement to just formula feed right now but I'll breastfeed and supplement like directed until OH gets home and then we'll go to the store and get more nipples (we have tons of bottles leftover from Hannah but need to replace the nipples) and some formula and make the switch. She seemed so much more content and happy once I gave her the half-ounce of formula after our last feed as opposed to super fussy and unsettled after just nursing her.


----------



## frsttimemama

CantHrdlyWait said:


> Waves - I would love to try the liquid iron, but they don't sell that in stores, right?
> I have to go tonight and get more prenatals too. We are tight on money right now, so I think i'm just going to stick with the Ferrous Gluconate for now. It's still Iron, i can't believe one is that much better than the other?

Take it with vitamin C, like OJ, because that helps absorption.


----------



## clynn11

Amanda- is the $20 I sent you a while ago still covering my portion? Or do I need to send more?? Let me know :) Sorry you're feeling sick, but YAY! You're feeling sick! Lol. And boo on having to reschedule your appointment. But tomorrow afternoon isn't too far away ;)

Nikki :hugs: I'm sorry you threw your back out :hugs:

Amanda waves, i'm sorry you're in pain and hurting :( But yaaay for being home with Leah!!!! I truly hope you won't have a supply issue. My best friend was having an issue the first week being home and was about to give up after 5ish days. We looked up different ways to kick-start your milk and the only thing that helped her was drinking a dark beer. The yeast in it apparently helps! <3 I'm sorry your first night home was so rough, and totally understandable how tired you are. It'll get better soon :) Leah is beautiful!

Brittney :hugs: I'm sorry hun. You're gonna get that BFP soon! And we'll all be here rooting you on until you do :)

Katrina :hugs: To you to! Looks like O day today! So exciting!! Keep BD'ing ;)

Sarah- I'm glad Evan hung out until after your daughters birthday! Contractions- SO EXCITING!!! Keep us posted! Eeeek he's gonna be here any time now :)

Rachel- SO great to hear Ellie is doing so good! And what a good daddy she has to get everything ready for her to come home! Which i'm hoping is any day now!! She's so beautiful! You guys did wonderful, mama!

Colette- How have you been feeling lately lady?? Have any maternal intuition about baby's gender??

Sandy- This is my first but I started feeling random pops around 15 weeks. But VERY few and far between. Just this past week it's started to become more frequent and noticeable depending on her position :)

Britt- don't worry about putting in money. It's a totally optional thing!!! :hugs: Sorry about your iron being low :( My mom thinks my little sister is anemic too. ((She called when I was typing all of this and my sister has been put on an iron supplement too.)) FX that you can find a supplement that doesn't make you sick and get it all sorted out. 

Ash- don't eat at Burger King!!! Lol i've heard horrible things about the one in our town. Our town is seriously THE WORST TOWN for a pregnant woman when it comes to food choices :( I'm getting so many new stretch marks on my FREAKING LEGS!!! Like wtf. They are not pretty. Are you using any oil or anything?

Morgan- you look amazing!!! Crazy you're contracting, and they were consistent?? Ahh! Marley is gonna be here before you know it! So crazy! 

Mirolee- Ummm in all honesty it sounds like you and I would be BEST friends!!! Lmao. Kicks from the outside- SO EXCITING! I felt one the other day and got so excited! I still don't feel her moving much though, wish I would!

Thinking of you today BB....


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Thanks Sandy! I will do that.


----------



## RobertRedford

Cassidy, you're good :) 

I have to say, my biggest craving so far has been a BK breakfast sandwhich. I can't have it (b/c of the gluten) and I try to avoid fast food if at all possible, but god damnit I WANT ONE! Oh, and some curly fries.


----------



## morganwhite7

Waves- Smart thinking with him working that much! Oh and as for incision/vag lol mine was extra swollen on one side too and my scar ended up being completely normal on one side and half purple on the swollen side. It healed that way, I'll take a pic later if I can lol but I think it's normal for it not to be beautiful, as much as I wish it was. I really love how low it is but have had to completely change the undies/super low-rise pants I used to wear bc they dig in. Even a year later it's no better than it was a week or so after giving birth. 

So do you think your supply is low or that the milk didn't come in yet? Do what works best for you & Leah, edward scissorhands nips does NOT sound good!!! Ouch!

Amanda- And any other fatties who love bfast like I do, have you heard that Taco Bell is coming out with breakfast later this month??? It looks so good, a waffle taco! Def gonna have to check that out! 

https://nrn.com/food-trends/taco-bell-roll-out-breakfast-nationwide?page=1

That doesn't sound right after re-reading, you are not the fattie Amanda- I am! Lol


----------



## asmcsm

Britt, I know what you mean. My mom refused to wear a 2 piece afte my sisters. I do to want to feel like tht :/ I know that they're for a good reason and worth it but it kinda sucks at the same time.

Amanda that's what I keep telling myself. I hated the ones on my boobs from puberty but I kinda got over it so I'm hoping I can do the same with belly ones. I'll probably cover the ones on my hips with tattoos hopefully.

Cass, I've been using lotion and oils, I just don't have elastic skin and it's hereditary so no matter what I knew of end up with them. Honestly it's one of the main reasons why I said I didn't want kids when I was younger. I didn't want to have them all over :/ but I want a baby more so I guess I'll just have to learn to love them. I noticed in your bump pic that you and I have matching stretch marks on our hips lol. Awesome right?


----------



## clynn11

LOL yes my hip marks. I've actually always had 3 stretch marks there but since getting pregnant they've stretched just a liiitle so the tips of em are bright red from where they've stretched lmao. Glamorous! I'll deal with any marks though, totally worth it to get our babes in the end :)


----------



## Kiamaria83

Amanda. Thats so sweet. I'm in the Uk, Blackpool to be exact. I have paypal so let me know how much and ill send you some £££.

Cass I think boy. I have a feeling I cant carry girls. After all my tests came back normal I'm thinking all my losses were girls.
Britt. I dont know anything about iron. Although my mum used to have 1/2 pint of guiness when pregnant (prescribed by midwife in the olden days lol )
Morgan. You look lovely. Cute bumpy
Ash have you tried bio oil ? They will fade after the birth so dont worry. 
Mirolee you're funny. There is a lady at work just like you. She asked my Asian friend "do your people have parties" meant very innocently but it was hilarious.
I know I've missed people off here and I'm sorry. It isnt intentional its just I'm heaving while typing and dont think I will last much longer without being sick !


----------



## RobertRedford

LOL, Morgan, I had one of those "that just doesn't sound right" moments too. earlier I had to edit my post re: response to Mirolees comments about her spin shorts getting too small. I had written something along the lines of "my butt doesn't get sore anymore. I grew up riding horses so my ass is used to taking a little beating" Yup. couldn't find a way around that one. just had to take it out. 

and holy hell that looks delicious. yum. I try really hard to convince myself that my oatmeal is really delicious but theres no comparison


----------



## RobertRedford

I'm going to be huge in the summer. I'm going to be a freakin beached whale this swim suit season.


----------



## frsttimemama

Me too Amanda! A fat, hot, whale.. how nice! ;)


----------



## RobertRedford

Collette, I'll find a way. prob have something directly shippd to you from an online store based out of the UK!


----------



## clynn11

I'm going to be freaking 36-40 weeks pregnant through July and will possibly go a week or two into August. All of my mom's kids went over 40 weeks. It is going to be MISERABLE up here. It's usually 100F+ up here during that time. Ugh.


----------



## wavescrash

morganwhite7 said:


> Waves- Smart thinking with him working that much! Oh and as for incision/vag lol mine was extra swollen on one side too and my scar ended up being completely normal on one side and half purple on the swollen side. It healed that way, I'll take a pic later if I can lol but I think it's normal for it not to be beautiful, as much as I wish it was. I really love how low it is but have had to completely change the undies/super low-rise pants I used to wear bc they dig in. Even a year later it's no better than it was a week or so after giving birth.
> 
> So do you think your supply is low or that the milk didn't come in yet? Do what works best for you & Leah, edward scissorhands nips does NOT sound good!!! Ouch!


It looks and feels so weird lol. Definitely wasn't not warned about that part! I think it's a supply issue. I know I could build my supply (I tried that with Hannah) but I'm just mentally and emotionally exhausted.


----------



## xxelsxx

Hi im new today came off bc on 14th of this month and this is are first 2ww so awful lol symptoms or are the in my head :( x how is everyone else gettin on


----------



## RobertRedford

Hi xxelsxx, welcome to BnB. this thread is "closed" per the title, meaning we don't accept new people to join. it isn't because we don't like you, i promise, its simply because there are a lot of us and we want to be sure that everyones posts are acknowledged. I encourage you to check out other threads and boards on BnB, Everyone on BnB is wonderful.

Best of luck.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Oh RR- Pregnancy and not being able to eat gluten SUCKS. Everyone told me when I had MS "eat crackers!!" I would have LOVED to eat saltines, but I couldn't. Everything I want is something I can't have. Stupid Celiac.


----------



## Disneybaby26

Britt-look for Slo-Fe. I was really anemic a few weeks ago and the doc told me to start taking that as a supplement. I take it with a stool softener bc I was uninterested in the constipation that was sure to ensue..

Ash-boo for stretchies, but it will be so worth it and they won't look so aggravated after the babe comes.

Mirolee- I can't believe it's already time to find out if you're pink or blue!! :) I'm going with blue-based purely on the fact that you didn't have MS and that seems to have been the trend with us girl carrying girls! So excited for you!

Waves-keep it up Hun! I can't even imagine how hard it must be the first few weeks! It's so good for little Leah, but poor momma! :(

Morgan- so exciteing about the contractions and the checking!! eeek!! And thanks for asking about the shower love! It was really an amazing day, we got everything on our buy buy baby registry, except the boobie pads I clearly have to go get! Lol. Seriously though, we are overwhelmed by the outpouring of love from our friends and family-Miss Kay is one lucky little girl!

Here's my 34 week bumpie! Two people told me today they think I look lower...I'm not sure I see it but who knows!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17.1 KB
Views: 10


----------



## RobertRedford

Britt, tell me about it! Are you going to raise your kids g/f? I have to do research about it to see how it is passed genetically. I worry about having a baby with celiacs. so many baby products/crackers/food/ etc have gluten in it!

kara, your bump is too freakin cute!


----------



## RobertRedford

When did you all tell your employers about your pregnancy? I know I've got some time but I'm still curious!


----------



## morganwhite7

Yay hi Kara you look wonderful!! One more month girlie and it is OUR TIME!!! :)

Amanda- I have a huge mouth and told as soon as I tested lol... but I say 12 weeks is safe!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

RR- No. Not unless they exhibit problems! I don't want to cut it out unless I have too! Living with Celiac is not fun. I don't know what the odds of her having it is, but I don't know that I want to choose to raise her that way. It's tough being so restricted! Maybe I should ask my doc about her chances of having it?

Also, I waiting until 12 weeks to tell my employer! We had our reviews RIGHT at the time I was due to tell them, so I waited until the end of my review and then told them. I told my direct coworker and she ran her mouth to several people. I still to this day don't know if my boss actually knew before I told her or not. 

Thanks kara! I'll look for that tonight in my ventures out for Iron!


----------



## Disneybaby26

I told my bosses after our 12 week scan, mostly bc we waited until then to tell our parents with this pregnancy too!


----------



## Ingodshand

Disneybaby26 said:


> Britt-look for Slo-Fe. I was really anemic a few weeks ago and the doc told me to start taking that as a supplement. I take it with a stool softener bc I was uninterested in the constipation that was sure to ensue..
> 
> Ash-boo for stretchies, but it will be so worth it and they won't look so aggravated after the babe comes.
> 
> Mirolee- I can't believe it's already time to find out if you're pink or blue!! :) I'm going with blue-based purely on the fact that you didn't have MS and that seems to have been the trend with us girl carrying girls! So excited for you!
> 
> Waves-keep it up Hun! I can't even imagine how hard it must be the first few weeks! It's so good for little Leah, but poor momma! :(
> 
> Morgan- so exciteing about the contractions and the checking!! eeek!! And thanks for asking about the shower love! It was really an amazing day, we got everything on our buy buy baby registry, except the boobie pads I clearly have to go get! Lol. Seriously though, we are overwhelmed by the outpouring of love from our friends and family-Miss Kay is one lucky little girl!
> 
> Here's my 34 week bumpie! Two people told me today they think I look lower...I'm not sure I see it but who knows!!

You look adorable!!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

How many of you have/ or are getting elective scans?? I'm really bothered by the fact that I won't see Harper until she's born. I still have 15 weeks left! However, I looked up the pricing for these and it's OUTRAGEOUS! (at least around here). I'd already have to drive over an hour to get to the facility and the lowest price I could find was $75 for 5-10 minutes and 3 freaking pictures!! I just don't know if I can justify this. Plus, you have to get a written note from your doctor that says it's "okay" to have them do the scan! 

I just feel like maybe this is something that I should splurge on and spend the money on for my first pregnancy, but then I wonder if something will change and I will end up having one more sonogram. They always give me 3D pics. If i'm doing it I need to make the decision soon!


----------



## asmcsm

Cass- I had them on my hips before too and now just have those extra red spots at the top. it looks like something like dug its claws into me and scraped diagonally down my hips. they're not huge or anything but a bit annoying. 

Colette- I actually heard bio oil is pretty good but my genetics suck for stretch marks so i'm really not sure anything will help much :?


----------



## asmcsm

CantHrdlyWait said:


> How many of you have/ or are getting elective scans?? I'm really bothered by the fact that I won't see Harper until she's born. I still have 15 weeks left! However, I looked up the pricing for these and it's OUTRAGEOUS! (at least around here). I'd already have to drive over an hour to get to the facility and the lowest price I could find was $75 for 5-10 minutes and 3 freaking pictures!! I just don't know if I can justify this. Plus, you have to get a written note from your doctor that says it's "okay" to have them do the scan!
> 
> I just feel like maybe this is something that I should splurge on and spend the money on for my first pregnancy, but then I wonder if something will change and I will end up having one more sonogram. They always give me 3D pics. If i'm doing it I need to make the decision soon!

I thought about it until I saw that it would be $140! Then I just decided I could wait. Fortunately I got a quick 3D look at my 24 week apt to kinda hold me over. 13.5 weeks to go!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Yeah.. i'm thinking I may just skip it. it's SO much money. I just went in for my 24 week appointment. When I asked the midwife if there would be another sonogram she very rudely said "no. not unless there is a problem"

bummer


----------



## morganwhite7

Britt- I 110% recommend! We paid $200 for 2 scans and the 2nd one (even though they only say 10 mins) seemed to have lasted forever and we got to see what her precious lil face looks like! I would wait til after 31 weeks though, so that she is chubby enough lol. But ttly worth my money I thought! And we're not rolling in dough by any means! Seeing her face was so amazing. I look at the 3D pics all day at work. $100 was so worth knowing she has the cutest lips EVER lol!!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

It just seems like for everyone else it's so cheap!! 3 pictures for $75 seems outrageous and it just goes up from there. A 15-20 minute session was $200! Not to mention the hour drive there, and back. I just don't know what to do!!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Mirolee you are awesome and I'm not classy trust me. I love learning about new cultures too. 
Ashlee your belly is cute! 
Afm it's so nice outside now but it is going to get muddy ick. I know I should o today but I'm nervous about it because I'm afraid my blood tests will have less then stellar results again.


----------



## morganwhite7

^BD your heart out Katrina!!! Rooting for you always!!! :)


----------



## HWPG

haha, you girls are funny!
so far, i do not think i have gotten any stretch marks. i asked OH to look, he said no, but i think we all know OH's can't always be believed. ;)
i had previously owned a sports bra that i bought one size too small to run in - works great. my only major symptom this whole time has been sore boobs, so the tiny sports bra works great. i always wear a sports top with a built in bra as well, so it's like doubling up. RR, i just bought pants that were one size larger on clearance at target - i found that pushing my pants under my bump was bad - painful, i wasnt sure if i had to go the bathroom, or something, it was not good - but wearing a size up and pulling them up high was better. also, even at target, "maternity" exercise pants were $35. F that. ironically, the "books/internet" say to wear "your partners clothes" - apparently they dont know my partner has narrower hips than i do non-pregnant, or that i've caught up to his weight ;) and i was wearing padded shorts and had to give those up, and let me tell you: angry kitty. and after angry kitty calms down a bit, i am still sore in my butt bones (not "in my butt" - just to be clear). i'm at 170lb spot-on today. i'm pretty sure you should be pregnant for 20 weeks only - it seems like just the right time - before you're too big/uncomfortable, but you still get a little time of bumping. also, like cassidy, i am going to be Whale-tastic thru July :) virtual hi-five, Cass! but maine doesnt nearly get as hot as you, so i'll be whale-credible grilling in the 70degree weather with my hippie skirt and bandanna :)


----------



## morganwhite7

K- Maybe try a softcup too, I know they suck but could be worth it (if you want a girl! lol).


----------



## Cowgirl07

We used pre seed and soft cups yesterday. Well in the morning we did. :haha:


----------



## RobertRedford

Katrina, have a glass of wine, whip out the lingerie, maybe light some candles :) get it get it.

Mirolee, I would look like a sack of potatoes if i wore OH's clothes. His basketball shorts would not stay up on me during a spin class, lol. I'm all for spending money on a good pair of work out pants (heck, lululemon is going to bankrupt me as it is) but I can't find any good ones, they all look really lumpy and awkward and uncomfortable. lululemon used to make pants with fold down waist bands. Maybe i need to start hunting them down on ebay. I just found these though, maybe going up a size in these would work: https://shop.lululemon.com/products...n-Luon?cc=0001&skuId=3536447&catId=crops-yoga 

lmfao at the angry kitty, btw.


----------



## Cowgirl07

I will Dh should be home soon, besides we paid off a loan today so I bet he's in a good mood.


----------



## jury3

Rachel-So glad Ellie is doing better and off the cpap! That must have been scary having your water break like that when you were alone. I'm so paranoid about that! lol

Kara-You have the cutest little bump! Love it! Hilarious that your bbs are leaking that much already!

Katrina-I used the clear blue digis, but the ones that were either circle or smiley. I still used my amazon cheapies bc I had a million of them and bc it would somewhat show my progression. 

Morgan-Sorry you're having a rough time worrying about Marley...try to remember that what happened to Jaxon was much different. I can't even imagine how it must feel though...
How crazy you were having contractions and didn't even know it! 

bb-You probably won't read this, but I'm thinking of you...I really hope they get something figured out so you don't have to go through this again.

Nikki-I hope your back gets better quickly! I thought for sure I'd have lots of back issues with pregnancy too. I think regular trips to the chiropractor helped. Sometimes my back hurts where the ocean tried to break it last summer lol Other than that the muscles just get really sore from carrying around this gigantic belly! Just hoping it's all ok after the babies get here, it sucks trying to carry a baby around with a sore back...

Sarah-AAHHHH not long now! 

Waves-I can't believe you're on here as much as you are! I will probably disappear for weeks! lol Well, except for showing off the babies :)

Mirolee-lol I am the type of person who shuts up and lets friends like you ask all the questions I'm thinking but don't want to ask aloud :)
Yay for baby kicks!

Ashlee-Those stretch marks are nothing!!! lol I'll post a pic of my belly so you girls can see what stretch marks really look like! I've been joking with DW that it's going to be so stretched and flabby after giving birth I'll have to tuck it into my underwear! 

Amanda-I told my boss around 12 weeks I think...I was so nauseous all the time and had missed work, so figured I should let her know.

Britt-I did a scan, but did it at 17 weeks. It was $75. Now if I did one it would be way more...Really it's just how important it is for you to see her again, is it worth the money? I have gotten to see mine every 4 weeks. Honestly after the first couple of times, it's not quite as eventful lol It's cool to try and catch a profile pic so we can try and guess what they look like, but that's about it. 

For pants, I've found that yoga pants are my favorite. They are stretchy enough that they can sit below my belly or I can unfold the flap and put it up over my belly. I usually do that if I need to wear my support belt or if my brother is home (so he doesn't have to see my belly hang out at the bottom like a fat man lol). I have plain old gray yoga pants from Target, $14.99. I'll prob get another pair or two for after babies are here.

Fast food/heartburn...I still eat things that give me heartburn but I try not to eat them later in the day. I'm honestly kind of deterred from fast food bc of hormones I guess. I've been craving Subway more than anything. 
The big thing for me is eating too late before bed. The other night I made the mistake of eating right before bed. My body's new thing is pushing things back up after I've gone to sleep causing me to wake up coughing bc it tried to go in the wrong hole or I'll just have the inviting smell/taste of vomit in the back of my throat or in my sinuses. It's really quite pleasant, you should try it...lol I'm just glad it's tiny amounts or else I would probably literally die from suffocating on my own reflux. I have a gigantic bottle of tums that I keep by my bed. On really bad night, I eat 4 of them at a time...about every 2-3 hours. 

Other than that....super nice weather here! In the 70's today...windows are open and I opened the patio door so the dogs can go out on the deck as they please. Getting ready to take a walk.
Yesterday we found the swing we registered for for half price at a resell shop! It's the fisher price snuggle bunny swing. It looks like it has only been used once or twice. I was so excited! lol 
My cousin messaged me last night saying they were almost done with the invites for my online baby shower...For those of you on fb, if you noticed my belly pic and update that I only have 3-6 more weeks tops! lol That was for her :)


----------



## brunettebimbo

I haven't read back so I apologise. 
Just wanted to update. 
Hubby and I had a long talk tonight which resulted in lots of tears. 
He doesn't want to try again before we have the testing done as he can't handle another miscarriage. I said I can't just stop trying. He wants to use condoms for now. I can't get my head around preventing something we both want so badly. I admitted that I am barely managing to function. I'm putting on a mask every day so that everyone believes that I am ok. I am caring for Tristan and making sure he is happy. I just feel like I'm on auto pilot and just doing what I have to do to get through the day. I just can't see the light at the end of the tunnel. 
My husband is going to come to my Doctors appointment on Wednesday so that we can both talk to the Doctor about where we go from here and whether we have to wait 12 weeks. I think we are also going to ask for counselling for the miscarriages. Neither or us is coping very well but DH seems to be the strongest one at the moment. 
Now all my tears have finished I just feel numb. I feel sick at the thought of going into work tomorrow but I have no choice. 
I must keep pushing forward. Backwards is not an option.


----------



## wavescrash

jury3 said:


> Waves-I can't believe you're on here as much as you are! I will probably disappear for weeks! lol Well, except for showing off the babies :)

LOL well nursing tends to make me very drowsy so I get on here when nursing to try and help me stay awake.


----------



## jury3

bb-Hopefully they will do routine blood tests and get it figured out quickly. It really sucks that you keep getting pregnant and losing them, but at the same time it's a good thing that you are getting pregnant! Like the girls have suggested, hopefully it's something simple like progesterone. I don't like that the doc suggested bc, that seems strange...your cycles seem to regulate on their own, I don't know why you would need it. I'm not a doc though lol Maybe some counseling would be good. Give you guys the chance to sit down and really talk about it. It can't hurt, right? Anyway, I totally understand needing a break from preggo talk...keep us updated though :) :hugs:


----------



## Cowgirl07

Hugs Bb. I'm sorry.


----------



## RobertRedford

Ladies, your thoughts: just got done working out and had to pull over on the way home because I got the worst sharp pains/ cramps in my lower abdomen. Felt it in my cervix too. I was doubled over in pain trying to catch my breath. It went away, I continue to drive home, and it happens again about 5 minutes later. Now home and the pain is still here pretty severely. 

I'm on hold w/ the advice nurse-- there's a 11 minute wait right now. I'm afraid they're going to send me to the ER but even then there isn't much that can be done. I'm barely 4wks so I doubt that they will be able to see anything. I have an appt at 8 tomorrow am ( it got moved again). Wait it out till then or stay on hold?


----------



## TTCaWee1

Hey ladies. I posted an update on FB along with some new pics. Ellie is doing great. I feel great. My butthole is still a little sore but that's it. I weighed myself today and I've lost 20 lbs since Wednesday. Yay. I don't think I'm producing enough milk though. It's around 40-50cc per pumping session. It seems like a week out I should have more than that. 

And speaking of boobs, waves have you tried nipple cream or a shield? They have me using a shield with Ellie and it doesn't hurt as much. Mine are just sensitive and chapped. Are you drinking lots of water? What is normal at this point? Maybe just pump for now?


----------



## brunettebimbo

Amanda I'd stay on hold and see what they say. I had sharp shooting pains in my lady bits. The girls reassured me that it was normal and they had experienced it too.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Rachel - Go glad everything is great with Ellie! She's getting stronger each day!!

Amanda RR- How are you? did you talk to anyone last night? I was so scared when I got pregnant, I stopped exercising. I was just so afraid something would go wrong. Hopefully it's just some random pain!


----------



## morganwhite7

Amanda- Ttly normal! I had awful pain (and bleeding, as you all know) and she ended up alright. Lil peanuts are soldiers I tell you!

Rachel- So glad she's doing better, she is so pretty. Looks like her mama!! And I will have to get nipple shields, my mom recommended them too.. she's a doula. 

Waves- you should def give nip shields a try, too! Get any more sleep last night?


----------



## Cowgirl07

Amanda I hope your feeling better this morning. 
Rachel I'm glad ellie is doing well.


----------



## morganwhite7

Think you O'd Katrina? That's a pretty serious spike! Lol


----------



## frsttimemama

Bb, hope you get some answers!

All this breast feeding talk has me pretttttty sure formula is the way to go for us! It freaked me out before, and now it REALLY freaks me out.

Rachel, glad Ellie is doing great!

Waves, hope last night was better.

Julie, crazy that your babies will be here so soon!

Katrina, that temp is rockin! Fx!

Amanda, how are you feeling today? 

Afm, hubby is sick again!! We are at the walk in waiting..


----------



## Cowgirl07

I'm guessing so anything over 97.0 generally means o happened for me. I don't really get o pain though.


----------



## morganwhite7

^Prob bc your tubes have been cleared.. bean is on it's journey through clear tubes to get cozy and implanted! FX'd SO HARD! Already figured your AF is due around the time of my shower. Looking forward to hearing what happens!!


----------



## frsttimemama

Me too!! Soooo hopeful for you!


----------



## goldstns

I'd say bf-Ing does take time and energy, but is worth it if u can. I respect those that can't, but I recommend at least trying it for a month and then make a decision. The hardest days the first few weeks. For me I never had bad nips (tiny tiny bit of soreness/tender). It is exhausting and u feel like u need space, but every day it gets easier and more enjoyable.


----------



## TTCaWee1

Nikki how much were you producing at one week?


----------



## Cowgirl07

Well I'm back from the Dr. She along with the specialist don't want to give me Clomid first they want to try femera. They will have me take it cycle day 5-9 next cycle. 
I have to go back next week and get a mole removed :(


----------



## morganwhite7

YAHOO Katrina!!! Femara, imo, is better bc of what happened with Mirolee! Oh my I am so excited for what these next months might bring for you!!!

Rachel- My boobies worked great, and if I remember correctly I was at 300 ml at 1 week and 500 ml by 2 weeks. I want to snuggle your baby lol, she is so precious.. I show DH all of your pics. She reminds me of Jaxon, so tiny. Any ETA on when she'll be able to go home?


----------



## Ingodshand

Just got finished with my 37 week check up. Evan is doing great but my cervix is completely closed. Makes me so nervous for what labor will actually feel like since I have been in pain for the past few days and nothing! Guess I will start walking again and try to really get something going!


----------



## frsttimemama

Katrina, that is great! Hopefully yoy won't even need it! ;)

Sarah, that stinks! Fx for progress! !

I'm not totally ruling it out, but it freaks me out" Idk why.


----------



## jpaduani20

morganwhite7 said:


> Feel free to post whatever girls.. I talk a LOT during the day!
> 
> But as for now.. It takes a lot to grow a bean so goodnight. Talk to you all after my vomiting episode tomorrow morning lol.
> 
> SCAN in 11 hours!!!!!!!!!! :) :happydance: :)




hello im new to this i was reading and this website really gives a lot of information. i read your post and though maybe you know about ttc after a d&c or can give me some advice. here's a little bit of my story i had a mmc at 11 weeks and got a d&c done on jan 16 2 1/2 week's after d&c (jan 30) me and my husband started to ttc again after the bleeding and discharged was over, so i waited 2 week's took a test came out negative kept testing 1week afetr at home several times giving me all negatives, decided to go to the doctors because i though maybe it was the test i was using, they gave me a check up and a screening everything was good my uterus my cervix she said that i can keep trying since all looked good, still having hope they did both a urine test and a blood test, so the urine came out negative but the blood work showed 6.5 on hcg level, this was all after the time i conceived which was 2 1/2 weeks after d&c but in between from then till now me and my husband was still having unprotected sex, so i waited 3 weeks to go to the doctors that's when i got hcg 6.5 she gave me a follow up for the 10th which was yesterday but i'm still waiting for results.(rREALLY HOPING FOR LEVELS TO RISE) is just confusing because i also had a late period last month for 5 day's and me and my husband as i mentioned kept having unprotected sex till this day. so question is, is it possible that maybe i have to wait longer because there's a possibility that i could of gotten prego any of the times me and my husband have done it or is it possible that the 6.5 means i am and my levels are going up? please help i need as much information we have been trying so hard to have a family and the 6.5 is kind of giving me a lot of hopes but don't want to over due it i dont want to disappoint myself.


----------



## RobertRedford

Hi, jpaduani20. Welcome to BnB. This thread is closed, meaning we don't allow new people to post. Its not that we don't like you, its simply that there are a lot of us as it is and we don't want anyone to get forgotten. The other boards on BnB are great, best of luck.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Katrina - That's a nice jump!!!! lets hope this is the cycle for your BFP! 

Sandy - Sorry DH is sick! I hope he feels better soon!

Sarah - Glad your appointment went well! I hope things start progressing for you soon!


----------



## RobertRedford

yay for Femara, Katrina! 

Pains went away last night, advice nurse said if they got worse to go in. They were bad but they suubsided. phew. 

Dr's appoinment didn't really go that well. I have to go back on my lunch break to have labs taken for a beta hcg, and then two repeat draws every 48 hours after that (so thurs and sat). I'm a wreck now, I know that its really too early to see anything but the dr almost made it seem like something was wrong because we couldn't see anything. She is sending me for a formal US today to see if they can get any better images. Im having to remind myself that im only 4w1d, and its normal to not see anything yet.


----------



## morganwhite7

Oh Amanda, telllllll me about it. I was like 5 weeks and bleeding and they told me that miscarriage crap ONLY bc they couldn't see much on US... well guess what, you can NEVER see much that early! Other ladies just don't get checked that early so you never hear about it. Don't worry love. Is the sickness still lingering? That's always a good sign. I appreciated every hurl during those scary early days lol.

Oh and be forewarned, my numbers didn't exactly double every 48 hrs. I think I went in 72 hrs later and they still hadn't. And she's a-okay :)


----------



## goldstns

Omg...the worst fear IV ever had....dh got a call from daycare that Alia was having trouble breathing!! We sped to pick her up and went to ER. Thank god she seems ok. They r testing for rsv....respiratory virus because it was going around her daycare. When dh got the call from her daycare he told them to call 911 if they needed to.


----------



## RobertRedford

Not sick right now, I have mild times of nausea but no throwing up yet today. trying not to freak out. the doctor did preface the US with saying that there was a really good chance that it was too early to see anything. She asked my LMP and pulls out her date wheel and goes "so, you're realllllllllllllyyy early and we might not be able to see anything"


----------



## RobertRedford

oh my gosh Nikki, keeping you all in my thoughts. Hoping miss Alia is just fine! How scary, hang in there momma!


----------



## goldstns

Rachel I didn't pump till week 3 ... And I was getting 4oz on average in a pump session. However don't compare to me because since high school IV had high prolactin issues and was on meds for it so I could get my cycle. So it might currently be increasing my production


----------



## goldstns

Thx Robert ...i think Alia is fine. Right now we r laying in ER bed together and she's sleeping on my chest. Her o2 level and hr seem fine.


----------



## jury3

Katrina-Femera is definitely a good thing! I'm so excited for you!

Amanda-Try not to worry. I'm not sure why they would even do an u/s this early...they should probably have just started with hcg. I'm sure it's all fine :)

Nikki-So scary! I'm glad she's doing ok though. Keep us updated!

I'm having obnoxious bh today. I get pressure in my chest like I need to breath deeply and my stomach gets hard. Anywhere from 3-11 minutes apart. Not painful and definitely not consistent. I think I'm going to shower and then I'll lay down for a little bit and see if that helps. I've been trying to drink a lot of water bc I know I didn't have enough yesterday. If they keep up after that I'll call my doc. Otherwise I have a doc apt tomorrow.
Anyway, here are some pics for you girls. I included one of my bare belly to show you girls my awesome stretch marks...lol You can also see where I finally got my linea nigra. My belly looks so lopsided too. What's funny is I tried to take the pic myself buy my belly is so big and my arms are too short, I couldn't fit the whole thing! DW had to take it for me lol




A pic I sent my mom a while back showing her how big I was. Had on the same shirt last night, so sent her an update lol


----------



## RobertRedford

love your twin belly, Julie! 

Thanks, I agree. I'll get my labs back by the end of the day (hopefully) and will be more at ease. I read up on U/S at 4 weeks and no one sees anything at 4 weeks. its hard to see anything even at 6 weeks. it was awfully stupid of her to expect to see anything then. just threw up again and i'm oddly comforted by it.


----------



## asmcsm

Julie cute bump pics! Can't wait to see what little Olivia and Greyson look like!

Amanda, I had my first apt at 5 weeks exactly and all they could see was a thickened endometrium. The only reason they even did an US is because the student midwife was clueless at calculating how far along I was even though I told her I have longer cycles.


----------



## morganwhite7

Lol Julie love the purple striped shirt ones.. Didn't realize your belly was so big already! I bet they come within the month!! So how is it doing daily tasks with it in the way?! Are you having KILLER heartburn, too?!


----------



## HWPG

Hashtag - my abs are being pulled apart under my ribs 
Hashtag - I'm so 'skinny' lol not!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.6 KB
Views: 12


----------



## RobertRedford

Thanks, Ash. That's reassuring! Im going for betas in a bit and I just had to run and throw up, so, still feeling pregnant. phew.


----------



## RobertRedford

Mirolee, you're adorable!!! hashtag love the bathroom pic.


----------



## HWPG

The other side of the shirt
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## HWPG

i find it funny that the only full body pics i can take well are at the bathrooms at my work, ha.
k, yaya femara! you know *exactly* how i feel about that stuff!
nikki, glad to hear alia is ok. always better safe, right?


----------



## HWPG

RR, you're so funny. i love that you respond on behalf of all of us about our thread being closed. polite, friendly, but clear :)


----------



## RobertRedford

HWPG said:


> RR, you're so funny. i love that you respond on behalf of all of us about our thread being closed. polite, friendly, but clear :)

lol, thanks!


----------



## morganwhite7

Lol and yes I'm glad you did, bc that post was directed towards me and I was like- uhh, at a loss here 1.) have no clue what youz talkin bout girl & 2.) don't know how to politely say hello please go away.. Lol! 

Mirolee- LOVE IT!!!! :) I also love your hair. I think we may fight the same battles every morning! Haha I've got a white girl fro. Is it warm there today too?

Just left for a quick lunch and McD's strawberry sundae, and my gosh it is so beautiful out! 66 feels like 90 in comparison to the frigid temps we've been having! Too bad I'm stuck at this stinkin desk til 4:30. May make it a barbeque night, if I ever get outta here!!


----------



## RobertRedford

Morgan, it felt like summer here yesterday, too! It was 75*, sunny and BEAUTIFUL! I was driving home from work forgetting that its only March!


----------



## HWPG

define "warm" - by our northerly standards, it's a balmy 35-40 out today (havent actually been outside). we're expecting a giant storm tomorrow- up to a FOOT in the ski hills. hoping to only get a little here and mostly rain. 
i need a hair trim - my curls are quite as curly as i want them to be. esp in the back - i prefer something more like fat ringlets opposed to blow out - but under the right conditions, i can do white-girl-fro (ex. if i shower the night before and go to bed with wet hair).
i'm starting to pack work stuff up for my trip to texas. (morgan, i will def struggle with the curls down thar!). i also decided i'm bringing my bathing suit (bikini) to use at the pool if it's warm enough. i'll take some expansive white bellied pics for y'all (<-- see? already getting into the swing of it). 
right now, though, my throat is so scratchy and i just want to suck on things all day ;) hehee, i'm hilarious... but really, cough drops and candy and anything to keep me swallowing (again, hehehehe).


----------



## wavescrash

TTCaWee1 said:


> And speaking of boobs, waves have you tried nipple cream or a shield? They have me using a shield with Ellie and it doesn't hurt as much. Mine are just sensitive and chapped. Are you drinking lots of water? What is normal at this point? Maybe just pump for now?




morganwhite7 said:


> Waves- you should def give nip shields a try, too! Get any more sleep last night?

Yeah, I have a nipple shield. I started using it on the one side at least, to help that nipple heal because half of it is beyond destroyed. I've also been using lanolin after every feeding. Definitely drinking lots of water. My milk has fully come in now, she's just being a little booger when it comes to feeding.

Last night she was overtired and using me as a pacifier and it took forever to get her to settle. She naps and feeds pretty well during the day but nighttime is another story. Although today she's been rather sleepy during her feedings :/

She was born at 6lbs 3oz, discharged at 5lbs 9oz. They had me start supplementing with formula to build up her weight and we had a follow-up today. She's up to 5lbs 13.8oz currently and we go back when she's 2 weeks old. They said they want to see her back up to her birth weight by then so fingers crossed.


Julie -- you look great :)


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Julie- Love the twin bump!! I bet they will be here soon! I can't wait to see them! 

Mirolee- cute bump and outfit! the only full length mirror where I can get my whole body is at work, but i've never taken one. I'm afraid someone will walk while i'm doing it. LOL. 

RR- I wouldn't worry at all. My first scan was at 7+3 and even then it was just this tiny blob that didn't look like ANYTHING. I have no idea why they even do scans that early and freak out women.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

I read that weeks 25-28 are the weeks the baby is the most active.. but oddly enough, she's calmed down in there and I haven't felt tons of kicks in the past day or so. I can feel her move, but she's not doing karate like she was this weekend.


----------



## jury3

morganwhite7 said:


> Lol Julie love the purple striped shirt ones.. Didn't realize your belly was so big already! I bet they come within the month!! So how is it doing daily tasks with it in the way?! Are you having KILLER heartburn, too?!

I seriously don't know how my belly can get any bigger. I keep saying my belly is going to just rip open one day and they'll fall out lol I just hope I can make it to 35/36 weeks at least. 
Eating at a table is difficult with the belly bc I can't bend over a plate without the table cutting into my belly. Daily tasks...it's more the weight of the whole thing that makes it difficult. It's hard to carry this thing around! It's pretty common for things to tingle or for me to get light headed...heartburn is not fun! Some days my prescription pepcid and tums just aren't enough!

Britt-That's about the time I was freaking out bc Olivia wasn't moving much. I think these guys picked up movement more around 30 weeks. They seriously look like aliens in my belly now. 
If she really starts to worry you, try drinking some juice and laying on your side for a while. Do a kick count. My doc wanted 5 movements within an hour. If she really worries you, don't be afraid to call your doc.


----------



## frsttimemama

Mirolee, soooo cute :)I I hear ya on the hair! Its 55 here today and expecting 6-8"for of snow tonight or tomorrow. Ugh!

Julie, SO cute!

Rr, fx for great betas! Scans are exciting and scary! I had one at 5+2 last pregnancy and all there was was a sac. So scary! Glad you feel better/worse tho! ;)


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Thanks Julie! You are right! I mean, I can def feel like squirmy motions, but no big kicks. I don't know what would actually make me call in to the doctors. I feel like the squirms are still something and i'm really really strange about calling in.. we'll see as I get further along though!


----------



## frsttimemama

I have never heard that they are busiee then. Hmm! Good to remember! I'm super nervous. I will call for anything. I know that it's bad, but I am too scared not to!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Sandy - I think it was on my What To Expect app, but I can't swear by it.

I'm just pretty much scared at all times something will go wrong. I had a friend who lost her son a week before her due date because his umbilical cord was around his neck. I'm so SO SO scared something like this will happen. We can't prevent it. We have no idea. It's just all so scary, even when you aren't in the first tri any more.


----------



## RobertRedford

Britt, I agree. This is terrifying! I worry about every.single.little.thing that i feel. and we thought ttc was nerve wracking!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

RR- exactly.. I thought i'd feel BETTER when I could feel the baby move, but now it's worse. When I feel her moving all the time, and then suddenly she's got a quiet day, I'm silently freaking a bit. It's always scary, no matter what stage you are!


----------



## frsttimemama

I hear you guys! I had literally nothing wrong. Perfect healthy baby boy whose cord connection was jacked with no signs, and he's gone. I'm SO there.


----------



## jury3

I'll agree with that Britt! That's why I'd rather call my doc anytime I'm worried then risk something happening that I could have prevented. As soon as DW told her college friends we were expecting, one of them told her a story about her cousin who got preeclampsia and lost the baby not too long before she was due. So now I'm super paranoid about preeclampsia...


----------



## frsttimemama

Me too Julie! Between high blood pressure and GD on top of it, I'm super nervous about it. I'm already considered high risk. No extra stress.. lol


----------



## HWPG

i went to a party the other day and this woman told me how she had multiple miscarriages and finally had a baby that the drs told her was dying inside of her, so they took it out at 6 months. he lived in the NICU forever, and they finally diagnosed him with a super rare liver disease. he had to sleep naked under special blue lights in a tanning bed until he was 10, and then had a liver transplant. the transplant had complications and half of it died, so they pulled all the cords out of him and said, "we hope the other half works!" - and it did (luckily). and he's on immuno suppresent medicine now, and will need another transplant in about 10 years, so i guess a happy ending - but GEESH!!!! why do people that telling us these scary stories is in any way "relating" to us? she ended with "i'm sure this wont happen to you, it's SUPER rare, but can you believe it?" - her only redeeming grace was the two-three glasses of wine i saw her drink earlier.


----------



## HWPG

oh, and today as i mentioned, my throat is dry scratchy, so i had a Halls cough drop with active ingredient menthol - immediately i was like, "Baby poisoned, great mothering skills Mirolee" (luckily google is split on this so i feel like 1 or 2 cough drops didnt make the difference, but there's always something to worry about.)


----------



## frsttimemama

I know Mirolee! Crazy lady! 

Ps Halls are on my "safe med list". Just saying!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

yeah people on facebook keep posting all these horrible pregnancy things and it makes me want to punch them. In the past month, i've seen an article about a woman who was kept on life support to keep her infant alive, and an article where a woman had a stillborn at 19 weeks with a bunch of pictures. JEEEZ. WHY post this?? They are just horrible and sad. I kind of hate facebook.


----------



## RobertRedford

I wish people were more positive when you tell them that you are pregnant! I would rather have just a "congrats!!" than "congrats, BUT, you should do _this_ because i know someone who knows someone who had a baby die at 37 weeks" stay positive people, don't fill us with negativitiy! 

I just got an email saying "your lab results are available to view online!" and got really excited thinking wow it took them NO TIME to get my betas. nope, just a CBC. nothing exciting. lame.


----------



## Kiamaria83

Omg mirolee what about menthol? Ive literally slathered myself in vicks vapour rub and I have been having menthol cough sweets. My nasal passages are so closed. I had a nasal spray and then read on nhs that you shouldn't. I'm scared now. I cant breath through my nose at all but dont know what to take?

Lovely bump pics girls  

Thats one of the reasons I originally deactivated fb. People post nasty things on it. I'm fed up of the awful animal posts.


----------



## asmcsm

Mirolee- Super cute little bump!

Julie- I don't know how you do it lol. I'm not even very big yet and I feel like things are so much harder already. DH and I eat at our coffee table a lot but now I'm to the point where I can't because leaning forward is just sooo uncomfortable so I sit on the floor and I dread bending over any time I drop something lol. So crazy that Olivia and Greyson could be here so soon!

Waves- Glad to hear that little Leah is starting to gain!

Britt- I've been getting more squirms than kicks too. This last weekend Lux was kicking a ton, now I'm getting a lot of squirming and some occasional kicks by my ribs. Hoping she decides to stay head down! Also, I know what you mean about the freaked out part, I just ran into a girl I used to go to school with and she was like " Not to freak you out but my sister almost just died giving birth" ummm okay, you don' tell that to a preggo lady! Apparently her sister's placenta was attached too deeply on the side of her uterus and when they tried to remove it she started hemorrhaging I guess. A rare thing to happen, but still, keep it to yourself!


----------



## frsttimemama

I thought saline nasal spray was okay?


----------



## Kiamaria83

I used otrivine sinusitis spray as the saline was doing nothing. Everything is a worry !

Yay for femara katrina.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Love the bump pictures ladies! 
I'm excited about it I hope I don't need it though. But my Dr said they have had better luck with ladies with weak o and femara and a high chance of pregnancy. I'll try anything now. But I'm glad I od I wrenched my back feeding cows today and don't feel up to bd. She said they will do 24 day bloods instead of 21 next cycle so they can insure that I o and if am pregnant my progesterone levels are high enough to sustain pregnancy.


----------



## RobertRedford

yay Katrina!! Its soooooo wonderful to hear that you're getting one step closer to have a baby! I hope you don't need the femara. Fingers crossed for a HSG baby this cycle :)


----------



## frsttimemama

Yay Katrina! Sounds like a great plan :)

Azh, totally agree! Sorry if my story freaks you all out when I talk about it!


----------



## jury3

Lol Ashlee, I usually just eat on the couch now. I have to put my cup of water, my phone, and anything else I might need within reaching distance or it's horrible lol I hate dropping things too!


----------



## asmcsm

I used saline spray for my stuffy/runny nose when I was sick. Supposed to be fine.

Oh no Sandy! Don't worry about it! It's different when you're hearing it from the person that it happened to. But when it's someone that's never been pregnant and has no idea what it's like I just want them to shut their trap lol. Obviously we all know that things can go wrong, doesn't mean we want to be reminded!

Lol Julie I know what you mean, I scold DH if he moves my drink too far out of reach haha


----------



## jury3

Sandy-You are a different story, we already knew about your story and you're one of us. It's just funny that instead of saying congrats and asking questions, people automatically think of all the horrible stories they know and want to tell you all about them lol All the twin moms I talk to say that whenever people find out you have twins they all want to tell you about the twins they know. I guess it's kind of like that, but sad...lol


----------



## RobertRedford

beta hcg came back at 108. (4w1d, 15dpo)


----------



## clynn11

Great number amanda!! Will catch up with everything later. Am on my phone at the moment.


----------



## frsttimemama

Ok good! I feel better! Nothing bad is gonna happen to us. People are CrAzY! 

On another note, I feel productive (and exhausted! ) tonight! After work, I got hubby's antibiotics and OJ, came home and washed dishes, am on the third load of wash, straightened up the litchen, AND got a pork roast with potatoes and onions and carrots in the oven. It smells delicious and it's making me SO ravenous! So much more to do, but I quit. Lol. Couch time with the dog then bed! Hopefully my coughing hubby coughs less and sleeps more tonight so I can too! I have to work over tomorrow and Thursday. Bleh!


----------



## frsttimemama

Amanda, thats great!!


----------



## RobertRedford

I'm worried that its really low but I know that im just over thinking it. I have two repeat draws and the doubling is all that matters.


----------



## asmcsm

Amanda that's a really good number for how early you are! Stop over-thinking it so much! lol


----------



## RobertRedford

lol, thanks all :)


----------



## frsttimemama

My first draw at 10 dpo was 12.7 and my second at 12 dpo was 31. Your # is great!


----------



## Disneybaby26

Amanda- that's a GREAT number for 15dpo, don't stress it!!

Katrina- yay for femara, hopefully you won't need it but we've got Mirolee as proof that stuff works!! :)

Julie+Mirolee- lovely bumpy pics!! Everyone looks wonderful!

Re:scary stories- this is what really freaks me out. I'm not allowed to look at a lot of cases at work anymore bc the other day I had two back to back 37 week untrauterine fetal demise cases. I freaked out and left work crying my eyes out. Like I know it happens, I don't need to see it. I think a lot of this stems forms my MC though- like for some reason I feel like this baby is safer outside of my body rather than inside because obviously something went wrong the first time. I just want her to be here, in my arms. To hold and protect her. Hugs to everyone, its nerve wracking for sure. Xo


----------



## Disneybaby26

I changed my drs appt from Thursday to tomorrow am because I went home from work yesterday (which I never do) with nausea and a minor headache, just felt "off". Have been hving SOOO many Braxton hicks and all of a sudden a lot of rectal pressure which I haven't had as of yet. I dunno if she's moving down but something feels different. Also, crapping my brains out. Not sure if I'm taking too much stool softener or what but I figured I'd better check in with the doc sooner rather then later! I need miss Makayla to stay put for now!!


----------



## RobertRedford

Kara, sounds similar to Rachel's symptoms right before she went into labor with Ellie! Glad you're resting and getting in to see the doc! Keeping you in my thoughts.


----------



## TTCaWee1

Wow Morgan 300 ml???? I hope that's a typo. I'm only producing about 40-50cc every 3 hours. It's hasn't increased at all since it began. I'm pretty sure it's depleting. My boobs are all mushy and aren't hard when I go to pump. It makes me sad. I have drank 4 cups of nasty ass mothers milk tea today. And at least 3 liters of water. And still, shit for milk. Prob bc I'm exclusively pumping. They let Ellie latch on and bf before her feeding but she only lasts about 10 min max. We had a different doc on today who we haven't seen yet and I wanted to punch her. She said Ellie May be in another week or more. And now they have to supplement her with formula so I asked if we could do it with a bottle instead of thru the tube some the GOAL is oral feedings. She said no bc she's too sick. But she can attempt to breast feed my non producing boobs?!? How the f does that make sense? The nurses are being good advocates though and bitchface isn't back until Friday so hopefully one of the other docs will get us out by then. Oh and did I share with you guys how I was going to take Dr Suess's "oh the places you will go book" and have all Ellie's teachers up to graduation sign it? Then I planned on giving it to her for graduation. Well I am now having all of her nurses write messages to her in it since they have been such a big part of the beginning of her life and bc of them she is here. Kinda corny but they all love it. 

Anyone who has had a uti ever get pain only in the urethra? Mine hurts when I sit or get up from sitting. Doesn't burn when I pee and I don't have any other symptoms but I had a catheter so a uti is a possibility. Maybe it's just from childbirth and sitting do much. 

Katrina I'm do excited for you that you get to do femera!!


----------



## Disneybaby26

That was my exact thought-minus all the horrible swelling! I really think it's just a case of "the last 5 or so weeks of pregnancy aren't going to be that fun", but I don't wanna assume!


----------



## Disneybaby26

Rachel- that dr suess book idea is like the cutest thing I've ever heard. I think I'm going to have to steal it!! I'm sorry that doctor was such a douche! I agree that an attempt at oral feedings would be a good idea! Hopefully you guys are settling in at home before she comes to shit up your day again. Stay strong xo


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Ashlee- As soon as I posted that earlier today, I started getting hearty kicks. I'm not sure,but I think she may be head down. I'm getting super hard kicks right at the bottom of my ribs. I would assume they are kicks. I can't imagine her arms are that strong!

RR- I didn't have beta's done, but those numbers seem really good! No worries!

Kara- I hope she stays in a bit longer!!! Hopefully it's just the end of pregnancy!

Sandy- My DH is getting sick too. I told him to stay far away from me. LOL


----------



## goldstns

Rachel- mine hurt for the longest time because of the catheter... It was my only pain and lasted weeks. Also, my boobs didn't get hard from milk until recently. I still have days im worried my production has decreased. All I can do is drink tons to water, pump/feed as much as possible and I was told eating oatmeal helps.

julie- do u have 2 placentas or 1?


----------



## Cowgirl07

Kara I'm glad your getting in to see your Dr. 
Rachel how rude of the Dr. But I love the idea of the book and I am sure ellie will too. 
Amanda doubling is what matters the numbers sound good to me. 
Afm called my pharmacy femara is ten bucks! I'm excited. Plus Dh and I had a discussion about if he is okay with us trying with medical intervention and potentially being pregnant next winter and he said yes. I just want to make sure he is game.


----------



## wavescrash

Rachel - When I was pregnant, that was the only pain I'd get with my UTIs. Never had any symptoms otherwise, just that particular pain.


I'm sure you guys are sick of me complaining about it but I just needed somewhere to put my thoughts down. I'm so confused about what I want to do regarding breastfeeding. One minute, I'm okay to keep trying and the next, I want to just get it over with and switch to formula. I know part of it is just hormones but it's so frustrating to not have a definitive thought on it. Tonight I said "let's just go get the formula & make the switch." We got to Target and she needed to eat so I figured I'd just nurse her in the fitting room and we had such a calm, pleasant nursing session that I didn't want to buy the formula anymore. We bought it anyway but now I'm regretting that decision. But I know I'll want to switch to formula again several times over the next day or two. I don't get it and I don't know what to do. OH supports whatever decision I make so he isn't going to give me any advice one way or the other - he said it's my body, my choice. It's so frustrating.

Speaking of frustrating, my milk is definitely in but when she nurses, my boobs get no relief. They never soften, stay rock solid or fill back up immediately so it's a constant discomfort. I don't have a pump yet to try that. I'm also so confused on how to feed her, as ridiculous as that sounds. The hospital said 10-15 min per side, both sides each feeding. I've been doing 20 minutes per side, both sides per feeding but how do I know that's enough? I know sometimes she'll gladly feed 20 minutes on one side, then I'll switch her and she'll feed 20 minutes on the other and would keep going if I let her. Why is it so confusing? That's part of what makes it so hard for me to decide what I want to do.


----------



## clynn11

BB :hugs: i'm thinking of you. Hoping you can get some insight at your next appointment. <3 <3

Katrina- definitely looks like you O'd! Woot woot! FX for a beautiful BFP before even having to deal with femara! But yay for a next step put in place as well!!! So exciting :)

Amanda- your numbers are GREAT hun! Don't worry about it. They will be doubling and all is okay with your little bean :hugs: The first few months are really scary, but as you grow you just worry about other things as well. All part of being a mama, I suppose! We're never gonna stop worrying now! Lol. And it's WAY too early to see anything on the u/s, so DO NOT stress that!!! I've seen cases where they didn't see anything even past 5 weeks and the baby was still fine. 

Sarah- Glad Evan is doing great! Your time is coming and he's gonna be here before you know it!!

Nikki- that's soooo scary about Alia, but glad all is okay with her <3 Did they diagnose her?

Julie- you look great! But can you get any bigger?! Lol I can only imagine carrying around 2. You're doing great cooking those babies, and I can't wait to see their beautiful faces, but keep my FX they cook a little longer so their hospital stay is very short! 

Mirolee- you look adorable too!! You've definitely popped over the past couple of weeks!! :) :) 

Amanda (waves)- Glad Leah is putting on weight well! Sorry you're having a hard time with breastfeeding. :( I can only imagine the frustration and the questions and i'm sure I will have them too. From what I read they usually say newborns will nurse 20 to 30 minutes on each side. If she's content with that then i'd stick with that.. I guess lol It's hard to say what i'd do until I am in the situation! I think getting a pump may help relieve your discomfort it sounds like you might just be producing more than Leah can drink if your boobs fill up that fast! Lol. I hope you can figure it out, but don't beat yourself up if you switch to formula either <3

Britt- Glad to hear Harper started kicking for you again to reassure her mama ;) 

Sandy- Almost to second tri! So exciting!

Kara- that does sound exactly how Rachel as before going into labor! FX Makayla decides to cook a little longer!! Keep us updated!!!

Rachel- Ugh that nurse sounds like a bitch. Hoping you get some progress with the other staff. Ellie is so cute :) I love her picture updates! And I LOVE the Dr. Seuss book idea! It's awesome :)


----------



## goldstns

Waves- do 10-15 min on first side then as long as she wants on the other side. Switch up which side u start with. Sometimes Alia would only eat from one side for 10 min and then quit/sleep/get distracted.... Don't stress, just note which boob it was so u can start w other boob next (so u release that side and don't reduce the milk supply in that boob). The only way u know if Leah is eating enough is if she's gaining enough (I think min of .5 oz/day). If she's gaining enough (doc will tell u at visit) then let her lead your feedings. Shell scream/cry when hungry (u'll learn the sounds) and shell leave the boob when done. Also try a paci if she's trying to suck for hours, she might just wanna suck and isn't truly eating ( u can also tell cuz the sucking is way less).


----------



## jury3

Amanda-Normal levels for where you're at is 5-426...Mine was 164, so still in the 100's and that was with twins. I think you're good :) 

Kara-I bet that would be really hard to do that kind of work while you're pregnant. She'll be here safe and in your arms soon :) Hopefully not right now though, she could stand to cook a bit longer!

Nikki-Yes, my babies are fraternal so they each have their own placenta and everything. 

Katrina-That's a good thing that the femera isn't too expensive! It's always nice when your spouse is supportive and wants the same things as you :)

Rachel-I haven't had a uti in so long, I have no idea! Hopefully Ellie can start bfing more and help up the supply. In addition to drinking enough, they also say to make sure you are eating enough and getting enough rest. Stress can also be a factor. I've also heard fenugreek is supposed to help. Hang in there!

Waves-Maybe you can try to stick with it at least until the end of the week. It sounds like your milk is starting to come in good, so hopefully that will help her. If she's still hungry after the 20 min on each side, maybe let her feed some more? Obviously I've never breastfed, so I'm prob not the best resource. It sounds like you have a good thing going, I just hate for you to stop now and regret it later. 
Can you get a pump? Either through your insurance or through the hospital? I can't remember if you have ins or not, but I've heard that lactation consultants are supposed to be covered now as well.

For Rachel and Waves and anyone else who is or will be breastfeeding, I follow this group on fb. People are always posting and asking for advice. I like to read some of the stuff to get advice already. So, it might be helpful for you ladies. It's called Breastfeeding/Mama Talk https://www.facebook.com/bfmamatalk I hope it helps!


----------



## jury3

Here's a website with some info too. It says in addition to the weight gain, also check for poopy and wet diapers. According to the website Leah should be having 3-4 dirty diapers a day and now that your milk is coming in good she should have at least 5-6 wet diapers a day. 

https://kellymom.com/bf/normal/newborn-nursing/


----------



## Kiamaria83

Morning girls.
Amanda , I felt the same as you. My milk didnt come in, as he was my first I had no idea how my udders were supposed to feel so I just kept on feeding. He would be latched on for hours at a time. He was rapidly dropping weight and we had to stay in special care for ages. They decided to tube feed him as my milk wasn't coming. In the end I got so upset I just said bottle feed him with formula. My milk came in within a few days and I tried to breast feed but after the bottle he just couldnt latch on to the breast. I was so upset and regretted deciding to give him formula. But it's your decision, do what you feel is right. I definitely want to breast feed this time as I didnt get a proper chance at it with Elliott. 
Rachel sorry your dr is an idiot but your little angel will be here soon.
Kara same for you, she'll be here soon. 
Amanda your numbers sound great.


----------



## morganwhite7

Lol Rach maybe I meant 30/50 ml. Or could have been Ccs lol I'm not sure.

Of course.... Hubby turned off my alarm so this girl is going to work with some wild hair. And it's snowing/freezing rain.. Yippeee. Shoot me now, I just wanna crawl back into my comfy bed :/ hope everyone has a good hump day!! Almost halfway through March- wtf!! :)


----------



## goldstns

Cassidy - they never saw a problem w Alia. So they didn't diagnose her with anything.


----------



## Cowgirl07

I'm with Morgan I just want to go back to bed. It was warm here yesterday and now it's below freezing again. Temp dropped a bit today, I definitely need a new thermometer. The Dr wants me to use opks and chart next cycle. 
Amanda I don't have any advice of the bf. But support you 100% 
Nikki I'm glad alias not sick.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Good morning ladies!

Morgan - that sucks so much about snow and freezing rain. When will spring ever com? We've been in the 70's for the past few days and now it's supposed to be a high of 28 tomorrow. I could cry. I am so ready for warm weather.


----------



## morganwhite7

Katrina- I recommend the Answer ones.. I loved them. Cheap and come with the test.. I think that's what you used before? And oh well about the thermometer, you nailed it either way! 

Oh and 2-4 inches expected.. and I wanted to barbeque yesterday- LOL this is madness!


----------



## HWPG

i want to go back to bed also! the weather hasnt started yet, but we're expecting some version of snow, sleet, and rain. FML. it's supposed to last 24 hours, until my appt tomorrow, and i'll be DAMNED if we miss it!


----------



## goldstns

Katrina- when's test day??

rachel- how u doing? Hows Ellie today?

can someone post a pic of rachel/ellie?

waves- any new pics?

Alia seems fine to me. I pray in not missing something! As for me, my throat kills!! My back hurts (but getting better!). IV been popping halls like a its an addiction. However just read it can effect milk supply, so trying to reduce it. Just pumped and got milk all over my pants again.... Yay and its only 8am!


----------



## goldstns

Dh and I took a nice shower together last night. I enjoyed it! I used to beg to shower together, now he started it and said how nice it was.

he said he is ready to try for another since trying took so long. I said id like to wait a bit. I said how about after my bday In Dec because we want to go to Jamaica for it since its my 30th. I don't wanna b preggo for it. I told him he can start his vitamines before then and I can see the doc to set up what I might need medication wise before then and hopefully it won't take as long to get preggo. Since he wants the kiddos close in age.

maybe well all still b a thread together when I try for number 2!


----------



## morganwhite7

Nicki- I love showering together too, but kind of hard with a hugely preggo belly and a man who doesn't like to share the hot water [-( lol

Also that would be too cool if you start TTC by the time all of our preggos are popping out the last of them! Lol you will give me baby fever if you do! I want babies close in age too, my bro, sis, & I are a little less than 2 years apart and it's great. Don't know how hubby feels about that though lol... that'll be an interesting convo to have. Lol! I can't even imagine dealing with a child and MS at the same time again though! I've been so dang pregnant for 2 straight years now! I need a break! lol


----------



## wavescrash

Nikki - Of course I have more pictures ;)
 



Attached Files:







tumblr_n2aukipl1v1qzzo2fo1_500.jpg
File size: 68.1 KB
Views: 2









tumblr_n27aezAlBF1qzzo2fo1_500.jpg
File size: 61.3 KB
Views: 2









tumblr_n27h6bhMjE1qzzo2fo1_500.jpg
File size: 85.6 KB
Views: 3









tumblr_n28fjkzgjz1qzzo2fo1_500.jpg
File size: 40.2 KB
Views: 3









tumblr_n28hkf495V1qzzo2fo1_500.jpg
File size: 51.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## brunettebimbo

I've been to the Doctors. We are seeing the gynaecologist on Friday 21st March. 
My Doctor is doing Day 21 bloods on my next cycle to check progesterone levels. 
We've both been referred to counselling too. He thinks it should take about 6 weeks but he is going to try and push us through as urgent. I didn't realise just how much it was affecting my husband until he broke down crying in the Doctors office. He's been given some tablets to help him to feel better. 
He said we don't have to wait 12 weeks. I guess we just need to use protection until I've at least had my 21 day bloods.


----------



## wavescrash

So sorry you guys have to go through this. I'm crossing my fingers for you BB.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

So sorry you have to go through this BB. I hope your rainbow is just around the corner!

I on the other hand do not want to TTC #2 until Harper is at least 2! I want some time to enjoy life with just one for awhile (not knocking anyone who wants them close!) It's just what I personally want. I want Harper to get all of the attention for awhile before I'm sick and miserable again. I want more, but man that MS was awful and I just don't want to do it again for awhile!


----------



## RobertRedford

Oh BB, Huuuuuge hugs. I am SO glad that you're getting help and your doctor is being responsive to this! Huge hugs to DH, too. We forget that they have feelings and that this affects them too. I think they're better at putting on a brave face than we are. and YAY for not having to wait 12 weeks. My fingers are crossed for a great outcome and a healthy babe soon!

Amanda, Leah is a beautiful baby, well done mamma! I love the picture of her swaddled. So sweet. How are her big sisters adjusting? 

Nikki, ugh for spilling milk again :( You could just be starting to TTC right after I give birth! CRAZY! My brother and I are a week shy of two years apart and its a really nice age gap. My mom said being pregnant with a little one wasn't that hard...until she was put on bed rest. Then, it was really hard though, she was on bed rest starting at 5 months preggo and had a very active toddler boy at the same time. 

I like the idea of showering together in theory, but in reality, no thanks. I am so particular about my shower and my space, It drives me nuts when people get in the way while im trying to shave my legs, or wash my hair, or my face. and, I'll admit it, im a water hog.

I want to consider having another when this one is about 9 months to a year. I do plan on having an IUD put it or being on BC after birth though. I'd like some time to get my body recover and enjoy the baby stage w/o being preggers


----------



## brunettebimbo

I don't really understand. Are my 21 day bloods 21 days from when I started bleeding this time or do I have to wait for a period?


----------



## asmcsm

Mirolee- Can't wait to here whether its a little man or lady in there!!!

Waves- Leah is so cute!

Nikki- LOL at your hubby wanting another one right away, maybe if he knew what it's like to be preggo he'd know why you wanna wait a bit lol. I wanna start trying for #2 when Lux is around 2 1/2-3.

BB- Glad that your doc said you don't have to wait the 12 weeks. So sorry about DH though :? I know what you mean. I didn't think my DH took it all that hard when I had my mc but come to find out he actually did, he just didn't express it to me since I was in a bad place, but he did tell his mom and she told me later. I think they try to brave for us but it takes a toll on them. I hope that you guys get it all figured out and get your little miracle soon :hugs:


----------



## wavescrash

RobertRedford said:


> Amanda, Leah is a beautiful baby, well done mamma! I love the picture of her swaddled. So sweet. How are her big sisters adjusting?

:) Thank you!

It's hard to say because my mom's watching Hannah for us the entire week since I'm not allowed to lift her for 2 weeks & Tyler works 10-7 all week long :/ She's been around her twice so far and both times was either shy or disinterested. We stopped by their house after leaving the hospital and Hannah wanted nothing to do with her until we were leaving and wanted to help rock the car seat to calm her down.

She's coming home for the weekend Friday night though so we'll see how she really does then.


----------



## wavescrash

brunettebimbo said:


> I don't really understand. Are my 21 day bloods 21 days from when I started bleeding this time or do I have to wait for a period?

I would double check with your doctor to be certain. However I would say 21 days from when you started bleeding this time because it was an early loss. I conceived after 2 of my early losses (during week 5 of pregnancy) and counted the first day of my period as the first day of bleeding from my loss because I never waited for another period before TTC again. So I would say 21 days from when you started bleeding but I'd confirm with your doc so that you're on the same page. Good luck dear <3



asmcsm said:


> Waves- Leah is so cute!

Thanks!


----------



## morganwhite7

Not sure on that one BB.. but I think it would be smart to wait a cycle, bc you may need to hop back on track like last time!

Amanda (and everyone else considering BC)- What is the best method? I HATED the pills bc of the hormone element.. made me a raging bitch at times, and my cycles took months to get back on track again. Is there a smarter/better method? I hear the DEPO shot is also a NO-NO.. Jw what my options are. IUDs scare me but might be the smartest and best for my body when we're ready to TTC again. 

It took me ~6 months to get pregnant both times so I think when Marley is ~1.5 years old we'll start again. Adding in the 9 mos, they could be anywhere from 2-3 years apart which sounds alright (even though I'd prefer closer, but w/e, don't think hubby would agree lol).


----------



## brunettebimbo

Just spoke to the receptionist. She said 21 days from first day of miscarriage bleeding so I'm going in on 26th March which is 20 days because I can't get in on day 21. Will that matter?


----------



## morganwhite7

I just wouldn't be surprised if your progesterone isn't very high.. It could be because 1.) you actually have low prog.. or 2.) you haven't O'd yet since your cycle can be a bit off after MC. I would definitely temp and use OPKs so that you can see if you O this cycle (and report it to the doc what day) and then the prog test would be more reliable! :)

You know, you wouldn't want them to say well it's low you need supplements when you actually hadn't O'd yet and it was normal!


----------



## wavescrash

morganwhite7 said:


> Not sure on that one BB.. but I think it would be smart to wait a cycle, bc you may need to hop back on track like last time!
> 
> Amanda (and everyone else considering BC)- What is the best method? I HATED the pills bc of the hormone element.. made me a raging bitch at times, and my cycles took months to get back on track again. Is there a smarter/better method? I hear the DEPO shot is also a NO-NO.. Jw what my options are. IUDs scare me but might be the smartest and best for my body when we're ready to TTC again.
> 
> It took me ~6 months to get pregnant both times so I think when Marley is ~1.5 years old we'll start again. Adding in the 9 mos, they could be anywhere from 2-3 years apart which sounds alright (even though I'd prefer closer, but w/e, don't think hubby would agree lol).

I thought about getting my tubes tied during the c/s but I'm glad I didn't because once Leah was born, OH & I decided we may consider another a few years down the road once we're much more financially stable and the girls are a little older.

However, I'm going with the implant again. It's what I had after Hannah was born. It's good for 3 years and you can keep having it replaced when you get the old one removed. The side-effects are usually pretty minimal although there are some stories of extreme side-effects but that's how it is with any BC method. The biggest plus side of the implant is that you can conceive immediately afterward.

I had mine removed April 10th of last year. We started trying before it was removed because you _can_ ovulate within days of the implant being removed but that didn't happen with me. I waited roughly 6 weeks (maybe a week or two less? I forget) to get my first period after BC. I conceived that cycle but had a chemical pregnancy. Counted day 1 of my bleeding from that m/c as the first day of my next period and conceived Hannah that cycle, ovulating on CD 14 like I would normally do.

So many people I came across (when contemplating having it removed and TTC) said they conceived within 3-4 months of having the implant removed. Many people said it happened before they even got their first period.

So I think that's what I'm going with again this time. I would never remember to take a pill, not a fan of the concept of the IUD and would never got anywhere near the shot based on the horrible stories and side effects I've heard about.


----------



## brunettebimbo

morganwhite7 said:


> I just wouldn't be surprised if your progesterone isn't very high.. It could be because 1.) you actually have low prog.. or 2.) you haven't O'd yet since your cycle can be a bit off after MC. I would definitely temp and use OPKs so that you can see if you O this cycle (and report it to the doc what day) and then the prog test would be more reliable! :)
> 
> You know, you wouldn't want them to say well it's low you need supplements when you actually hadn't O'd yet and it was normal!

I was going to have a month off temping but decided that I best keep track of things for this reason. At least then I know when I've ovulated.


----------



## morganwhite7

Waves- Thanks!!! There are horror stories with them all, it seems. May consider that though, sounds like it'd work perfect for me. And how exciting that #4 may be in future plans!!! That is something to look forward to, no matter how long down the road. You are young so it's doable! :)

BB- May be a good idea to keep keeping track. I know it sucks.. hard to keep your mind off things when you know exactly what's going on. Praying for you guys. I think the issue may be the prog (an easy fix!) and I am KMFX for your sticky bean love! <3


----------



## RobertRedford

Morgan, with BC I think its all really personal preference. I don't like hormonal BC but will use it if its the best option at the time. i worry about remembering to take it every day with a little one. I had a lot of pain with my IUD, but that was because I had not had kids and my uterus did not like it. 

Doctor just called re: my lab results from yesterday. She said that my "hormone level was slightly elevated". Uhm, it was 20 times higher than a negative result. I think thats a bit more than slightly elevated. No wonder I was freaking out about it being low! They're not all that optimistic.


----------



## brunettebimbo

morganwhite7 said:


> Waves- Thanks!!! There are horror stories with them all, it seems. May consider that though, sounds like it'd work perfect for me. And how exciting that #4 may be in future plans!!! That is something to look forward to, no matter how long down the road. You are young so it's doable! :)
> 
> BB- May be a good idea to keep keeping track. I know it sucks.. hard to keep your mind off things when you know exactly what's going on. Praying for you guys. I think the issue may be the prog (an easy fix!) and I am KMFX for your sticky bean love! <3

I've just rang back and moved it to CD21. Work will just have to let me out.


----------



## wavescrash

morganwhite7 said:


> Waves- Thanks!!! There are horror stories with them all, it seems. May consider that though, sounds like it'd work perfect for me. And how exciting that #4 may be in future plans!!! That is something to look forward to, no matter how long down the road. You are young so it's doable! :)

You're welcome! The implant itself is painless. The only part of the process that hurt was the shot they give you before implantation to numb the area. It was like the worst bee sting of my life lol. You get the same shot when they remove it (which they do by make a super tiny incision and pulling it out. Cover it with a steri-strip and wrap it with a bandage to leave on for 24 hours.) It's literally so tiny, it's like a matchstick.

Thanks! It may not happen... we do want to be done raising kids at a reasonable age so we can enjoy life since I've had kids since I was 18 lol. But anything can happen and we don't want to rule it out yet. We were both dead set against another one up until the moment they removed Leah from my belly lol. That moment is so awesome (no matter if it's via c/s or vaginal delivery) that we couldn't imagine NOT going through it again. But it wouldn't be fair to our current children if we didn't wait until we were much more stable and my body definitely needs time to recover completely lol.


----------



## wavescrash

RobertRedford said:


> Morgan, with BC I think its all really personal preference. I don't like hormonal BC but will use it if its the best option at the time. i worry about remembering to take it every day with a little one. I had a lot of pain with my IUD, but that was because I had not had kids and my uterus did not like it.
> 
> Doctor just called re: my lab results from yesterday. She said that my "hormone level was slightly elevated". Uhm, it was 20 times higher than a negative result. I think thats a bit more than slightly elevated. No wonder I was freaking out about it being low! They're not all that optimistic.

To be honest, I think they're not supposed to be very optimistic because ANYTHING can happen in those early weeks so they don't want to give you a false hope. As much as it really sucks to not have their confidence, I think it's better for them to be debby downers and you surprise them with superb HCG numbers and a successful pregnancy than for them to fill you with hope over a high number and something winds up going wrong, because then you question it like "Why would you make it sound so promising only for something to go wrong?"

Does that make sense? Lol.


----------



## RobertRedford

Waves, totally! its just frustrating, lol.


----------



## RobertRedford

The numbers actually seem really good now that I think about it. If I implanted at 4/5 dpo, and assuming they're doubling pretty normally, theyre just low because its realllllly early. 

hypothetically: 
Implantation (5dpo): 3
7dpo : 6
9dpo: 13
11 dpo: 26
13 dpo: 54
15 dpo: 108

We'll see what tomorrows numbers are like!


----------



## Kiamaria83

Amanda they are always so negative like amanda said they have to cover their back. It is so early still. When's your next scan? After about 6 weeks you can see so much more. I have another scan next tues.
Amanda she's gorgeous. 
Bb I'm glad you're getting tests done. I waited a couple of months for my uterus to heal before getting preg again. The counselling will help you and you will have a bean in there soon. Hugs.
Its definitely a struggle dealing ms with a 2 year old. I feel so guilty because I dont have the energy to do lots of activities with him. I tried to explain about a baby in mummys tummy but he thinks it's in his. Its so cute watching him get his tummy out and saying" baby me tummy. " 
I'm not taking any bc again. I haven't had any for 7 years. I think hubby is going for the snip after this baby.


----------



## RobertRedford

i have a scan again tomorrow which makes no sense to me. more undue stress but I also get more lab work back tomorrow which will hopefully ease my mind.


----------



## Kiamaria83

Just dont panic if they cant see much. Your numbers look good


----------



## RobertRedford

Kara, how did your appointment go?

Rachel, how is Miss Ellie today?

Thanks, Collette.


----------



## frsttimemama

My goodness, Chatty Cathy's! ;) I just caught up and after reading all that, I forgot half! 

Bb, glad you are getting some answers and some help! FX!

Waves, she's gorgeous! Sorry you are having a tough time!

Rachel, glad Ellie is doing great! Hope she gets out soon. Loves the book idea!

Katrina, yay for it only being $10! Hope you won't need it!

Collette, that sounds adorable! 

Mirolee, so excited for your scan!

How are you feeling Morgan?

Is Harper moving more today, Britt?

Amanda, I think it's in their job description to be negative. :( I think that # is great though!


I don't think I am going to have anymore babies after this one.. I'm not sure what we will want down the road or what BC method we will take though. I almost kinda blame BCP for my PCOS though..

The weather sucks here. We have been out of power since 5 am. It's down to 53 in our house. Brr! Hopefully it comes back on. I just want my heating pad, bed and a steaming hot shower ALONE! Lol. Hubby is so sick and had a GIANT nosebleed (it bled and then seeped for 4 hours I found out when I got home) so we are at ER checking his nose out which finally stopped bleeding and for pneumonia and influenza.. bleh! Hopefully he gets better and something for this cough! He called me to bring him some lunch because we have no power so we can't cook.. so I did and fell down on my way in. Stupid ice and snow! Luckily I turned and landed on my butt/hip and hands kinda sitting up right on the cement side walk. Thankful for that! However, my pride and right hip and butt cheek are sore. Haha.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Sandy- Still no BIG kicks.. I got a couple last night but today it's just been back to the squirmy feelings again. 

RR- I wouldn't worry. I think you are fine. Just know going into your scan tomorrow that they could say something negative. I don't even think doctor's and nurses know that much about EARLY pregnancy. Just take what they say with a grain of salt. =]

As far as birth control after baby? We will just go back to condoms. I was on hormonal BC for 10 years and it really messed with me and I was starting to get stroke symptoms which is why I stopped taking it. Only thing is hubby gets "adventourous" with the timing in when he chooses to put on the condom.. that lead to some some scares before we were TTC. LOL. I think towards the end, we were just doing pull out. He hates condoms..


----------



## morganwhite7

^They're def the easiest but I just CAN'T fathom using condoms in marriage.. they're so dang expensive. And would make me feel like a teenager again lol. No fun either. Maybe avoiding O day? I dunno how effective that would be, but I guess we'll see.

Maybe I should just be enjoying my last month of no-worry sex. With Jaxon I bled for 3 months straight. hoping it's not that long this time but still.. life with periods blows.. Lol.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

So true Morgan.. I hate them too (but enjoy no mess!) Now that I think back, we weren't even using them that much, he would just pull out but bleck. I kind of hate that. LOL. I have no idea what we we will do, but hormonal BC is not an option. Maybe I should consider Mirena or something?


----------



## morganwhite7

^LOL I agree on no mess though.. if only we could turn off the spout ;) ew haha.

Amanda- I don't think I ever saw what your levels were the other day? Can't believe they're doing an US tomorrow... not sure wtf they expect to see lol. We screw ourselves by being POAS addicts lmao, NORMAL ladies don't even know til they're like 8 weeks and say hey where'd AF go? Lol. I asked my cousin who is preggo when her last AF was and she was all- wtf do I look like a period-trackin' weirdo?? Lol I forgot we're different. Hahaha if she only knew the extent we go to for our babes!!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

I know!! My mom could not believe women test BEFORE they miss thier periods!! She said back when she was pregnant with me, the doctors wouldn't even see you until you missed TWO periods. So I imagine women weren't hellbent on testing early. Honestly, I wouldn't have either. The only reason I did was because I joined this site and saw that everyone did!


----------



## RobertRedford

lmao. "turn off the spout."

morgan, hcg was 108 @ 15dpo. i agree its super pointless to do another us tomorrow but oh well. i know that we won't see anything and i wont expect to see anything until my 8week appt.

I personally cant.stand.condoms. and i will actually be the one to suggest to take it off. horrible, i know. i just can't stand them. the feeling, the smell, the weird heat. i just can't do it. I will most likely go for a paraguard iud.


----------



## HWPG

we havent really discussed BC after baby... i told him i should just keep getting preganant and not worry about it - we wouldnt need to keep the next few, in fact they dont even need to be ours (i would surrogate!), and then when we go for a second, it will be easy - granted, i'm saying all this at just under 20 weeks, so get back to me in 5, 10, 20 weeks time! i was so blessed to not have ms or anything, i think i could probably be a baby making machine/incubator. sigh, the "good" life of no bc/condoms, no periods - but oh wait, i cant reach the remote control and currently Minion is trying to burst out of my rib cage, even though s/he's not possibly that big. 
hm... i'll prob go back on Nuvaring. i really liked it, it worked well for me, and since i have already set the precedent for femara with my dr, it will be no prob to get another Rx when i need it. i think.


----------



## jury3

bb-CD21 is 7dpo on a normal cycle. Usually it's best to test 6-8dpo for accurate progesterone, so if you ended up not being able to do it exactly cd21 that would be ok. I'm so glad they are testing prog for you though. 
It's crazy how an mc can effective partners when it isn't their bodies, you don't really think about it being that hard on them. I think some counseling will be good. 

Amanda-I'm the same way about showering! lol It's fun every once in a while I suppose, but usually I just want my own space and my own routine without having to worry about someone else getting in my way!

Sandy-I hate falling! It's the worst, especially as an adult lol I hope hubby is feeling better soon.

Britt-Be careful with that pull out method, I've had friends get pregnant that way!

Morgan-If you want some condoms, hit up a pride fest...a few years ago we snagged a bunch of free lube and free condoms lol 

Luckily, we don't have to worry about bc. The only thing I'm experienced with are pills though. I took those from age 16 til I started dating DW (23/24). A few friends have the mirena. One of them is perfectly fine with it, the other one said it has a wire that pokes DH's penis...

I have no idea when we will try for another one. I've always wanted my kids to be close in age, but also didn't plan to have 2 at once either lol So, we may have to see how it goes. 

We went and talked to a few daycares today. It's crazy how expensive it is. For 2 babies, 2 days a week we will be paying $150-$200 a week. Gonna have to make some major budget revisions!

Anyway...doc apt in about 45 min. No scan, just checking things out. I think they are checking my cervix this time which I am NOT excited about...


----------



## Cowgirl07

Amanda I think your numbers are normal 
Morgan I will try answer ones next cycle I prefer them. I just thought I would try to up my game and go more expensive and hated it. Besides I broke my reader my smiley face is still there three days later. 
Amanda waves love Leah she is so cute. 
Nikki I'm not testing unless I'm late I'm not even sure I ovulated because my temp is from the second time I got up this morning. 
On the bc discussion I'm not going back on hormonal birth control ever. If I manage to get pregnant I will probably do a non hormonal coil or something. If not I will just stay off.


----------



## frsttimemama

We may not use anything. It took 6 months and 3 rounds of clomid this time and 10 months of actual trying and a miracle last time. It's hard for me to get pregnant!

Thanks! Got him some predisone and cough syrup with codeine which seems to be helping already. No pneumonia or influenza thankfully. Just bronchitis, sinus infection, and double ear infection. I'm just hanging out with my heating pad on my sore butt. Ha.

Julie, I hated getting checked. I thought it hurt! Fx for good news though!


----------



## RobertRedford

:happydance: :happydance: MS is back in full swing today. puking my guts out after lunch. 

Julie, do you plan on having more after twins? Goodluck at your appt today :)


----------



## pdxmom

Hi ladies,

SO much of chit chat...i love the thread being together again...this feels like the real deal :)

Amanda Leah iss soo soo cute...i love all the pics u post on fb :thumbup:

NIkki glad Alia isnt sick 

Amanda weird for them to even suggest an ultrasound at this point....i had my first at 6 weeks and we fortunately got to c a heartbeat...my dr said theres no point before than but oh well all drs r diff...all the best hun

BB im soo sorry u have to go thro this again hun...hugs to the both of u...counselling sounds like a v gud idea at this point :hugs:

AFM - did u tell u guys i passed the second gtt :happydance: so no gd for me :D
Sara gave me a little scare over the weekend where i didnt feel her for more than a day...we went into l&d and had a NST....she was abs fine and kicking up a storm...she had just positioned herself in such a way tht i cudnt feel much thanks to my anterior placenta...and and shes breach as of now...dr said we want he to turn by the time 32 weeks comes around so ya she has plenty of time and hope she does wat she supposed to do...with regards to more kids...given dh a choice this is his first and last he says...he says he cant handle the stress of ttc and neither the losses...i kinda agree with him and just wanna enjoy my life for a while...its been more almost 3 yrs of no ttc sex :winkwink: but i think i will manage to get him to try again after a couple of yrs...birth control front we will defenitely b doin the condom thing...tho dh doesnt enjoy it too much but thts wat weve always done....ive never been on any other form of bc...so i guess tht plan stays put


----------



## frsttimemama

Glad everything is ok! I hope I don't have an anterior placenta again! I hated not feeling as much as soon. I will be asking Friday for sure!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Sonia glad you don't have GD.


----------



## frsttimemama

I agree! I forgot to say that! I'm hoping my doc decides I don't either. All but 2 of my blood sugar checks (4 a day since Friday!) Have been under the limit except 2, which were both 124 and the limit is 120. I did start the ketone testing strips today and had trace ketones this morning, which means I need to eat more carbs.. SO I got myself a treat of ice cream for my bedtime snack tonight. Lol


----------



## clynn11

I think I may have an anterior placenta too as I thought i'd be feeling much more by now :(

Amanda- That's bullshit your doctors are being pessimistic honestly. I see Waves point of them not wanting to get women's hopes up... but then women who do find out this early are stressing about it not progressing into a healthy pregnancy! You are still wayyy too early to see anything on the ultrasound! Morning sickness is a great symptom. I didn't even get morning sickness until 6 weeks! Your little bean is perfect. Screw the docs.

Sonia- Glad to hear you don't have GD and Sara is doing good! I love everyone being back on the same board too! Back to normal!!! Lol

Got my GD test scheduled today. April 16th! And we have Zuri's anatomy scan on the 24th of this month. Really looking forward to seeing my baby girl again here in less than two weeks!


----------



## asmcsm

Cassidy, if you have Shea at your next apt he may tell you, sorry he was a bit of an ass hat to you today, but he's pretty good at ultrasounds and he's pretty much always right about gender so he calmed my fears of Lux being a boy lol. He told me that mine was anterior at my 24 week apt. Don't worry though, I'm sure you'll be feeling lots very soon!

Sonia- Yay for no GD that's awesome!!

As for the BC after birth...I'll probably go back to pill. It helps my skin so much and I'm more of a bitch when I'm not on it. Plus my period and cramps seriously suck when I'm not on it. I don't mind condoms, but 3/4 guys I've ever been with have been uncircumcised and HATED them...like can't keep it up while putting them on.

And showering together...If we're actually showering, not so much....he's a water hog. BUT, it was a useful tool for TTC cuz DH is pretty much always game for sex in or right after shower lol.

I'd like to have at least 1, maybe 2 more...we'll see how DH feels lol. But probably wont start trying till Lux is at least 2


----------



## Disneybaby26

Appt went well today. Doc said Makayla has just moved down a bit but nothing to worry about! We have an ultrasound in two weeks to check growth, so I'm excited for that!

Showering together- not for me. I hate being cold and out of the water for even a second! DH is super tall and I'm not so shower nookie just feels like a slip and fall accident waiting to happen! Plus, Preggo showers have been my absolutely favorite, the hot water is just so relaxing-that's my time!! 

This may sound cray cray- and i realize I don't have a newborn yet- but DH are tentatively planning on starting TTC around October! We both really want them to be really close in age and have always planned on crankin the kiddos out back to back!

Amanda- I don't think you're supposed to see anything on US until your beta is over 3000-don't let them worry you tomorrow!

Waves-Leah is too cute and so tiny!! :)

Sonia- yay for no GD!! That's awesome news mama!


----------



## clynn11

I hate shower sex lmao. It just seems so uncomfortable and awkward and i'm always worried about slipping. I'd rather just do it in bed ;) lmao.

As for b/c... idk. We'll honestly probably go back to the pull out method since that worked for us for like 3 years lmao. I know I know, it's no where near fool proof. But I don't seem to really get pregnant easily anyways.

I'd love 4 or 5 kids. DH says he only wants 2 :( We'll see. I think if our next one was also a girl he'd agree to more ;) lmao. He needs a boy to carry on the last name!


----------



## clynn11

LOL just found my 'Suzy Rayne prediciton'. 

"'Your reading reveals that your conception news will come in the month of June 2013 from a cycle that starts in May. The baby shows as a boy and the expected birth date is in the month of February 2014 with attention being paid to the date of the 11th. I can also see two more children in your future, another boy born in 2016 and a girl born in 2019.'"

What a scam -_-


----------



## RobertRedford

Lmfao Cassidy I forgot about those. such a scam!! 

I'm not a fan of shower sex either. Just awkward and I'm really uncoordinated as it is. Add sex and me having to balance? Yeah. Nope.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

LOL. I'm another one that's NOT for shared showers or shower sex. It's just annoying and you always get water running in your face. LOL

My doc told me I wouldn't have any more scans after 20 weeks but it seems like some of you ladies are getting them in your 30ish weeks. What are growth scans? I really wanted to have another scan but they assure me I won't have another. I've read online of women having scans at like 35 weeks to see babies position.


----------



## asmcsm

Positioning for shower sex is key lol. Most of the time for is it gets started in the shower and ends in the bedroom. Though, the last BD we had before my bfp was a day or 2 before o and we finished in the shower. I hopped out and popped in a soft cup of course lmao.

We used pill out method when I ran out of BC and I've used it with my ex husband too. I agree not most reliable, but like you I'm not super fertile Cassidy.

Man those Suzy predictions sucked lol


----------



## Disneybaby26

We had on at 31 weeks after my pre-e scare and Makayla measured a little small (35th percentile) so we have another at 36 weeks just to make sure she's keeping up! My doc offered an additional one today but I said no bc TBH-unless it's 3D you really can't see much at all- it actually looks a little "skeletal" and creepy. Lol


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

I guess I just always feel a relief when I get to see her and know she's okay. Just curious as to what makes women get them when they act like it's unheard of to get a scan after 20 weeks. I certainly don't want to have any problems just to have a scan for reassurance.


----------



## asmcsm

Hey Cass, have you registered for your birthing classes yet? Just wondered cuz they seem to fill up fast! Especially since it seems to be baby season around here lol. There's only one of the 6 week classes(1 night 2hr/week) left before your due date that's open so I'd get on that ASAP! There's still 3 classes for water birth before your due date available but they require that you take at least one regular birthing class prior to it.


----------



## wavescrash

I received extra scans obviously to verify that she was still breech but also because my fundal height was measuring off and they said she didn't feel on track for how far along I was (by feeling her through my belly.) So they sent me for a biophysical profile and because she measured small on that, I had to get them twice a week for 2 weeks until I delivered to make sure her fluid level and blood flow stayed normal/good.


----------



## clynn11

Ash- I haven't even got any info on the classes! Shea told me today they'd give me info for them at my next appointment. Grrr.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Mirolee your so close to finding out eek. 
I'm a grump tonight and feel like crap.


----------



## asmcsm

Cass, here's the link. Registration is free. He didn't tell me until my 24 week apt either and the classes for my due date had been closed for a week or 2 cuz they filled up so fast. I just told him I'd already done it lol

https://redbluff.mercy.org/Classes_And_Events/index.htm


----------



## clynn11

Hmmm. I'm confused. I'm looking at the weekend prep class and the March one is closed, and it says the next one isn't until October??? There has to be something in between?

https://www.chwregister.chwhealth.o...D=1011&CategoryName=Pregnancy+and+Infant+Care


----------



## goldstns

Robert- suggestion...to hear a heart beat early I suggest holding your breath while they track it. However you may still be too early for that trick.

ok, I get why ya'll don't like showering together...we have 2 shower heads...makes it work better.

Kara, me and u will b trying for #2 soon!

julie- ya, so ur looking for basically 4 days of daycare..that's what we do for $990/month!


----------



## asmcsm

Cassidy the weekend one is a special class so they don't do it as often and it fills up faster. You'll most likely have to do the 6 week one where it's one day a week for 2 hours 

https://www.chwregister.chwhealth.o...=1011&CategoryName=Pregnancy+and+Infant+Care#

You might try contacting the hospital though to be sure they're not going to add one. But I'd. Register for the 6 week one in the meantime


----------



## RobertRedford

Holy crap Trader joes pitted green olives are delicious. I can't stop eating them. I might have eaten the whole can. Just maybe. 

Nikki, I will try that. I'm soooo early that I don't think it's even possible to hear a heartbeat yet. I'll be 4+3 tomorrow so the reality of actually seeing/hearing anything is awfully slim.


----------



## TTCaWee1

Ellie is still doing good. Breast fed her 3x today. Longest was for 13 min. She got poked 3x to replace her IV today with no success. Luckily they gave her a shot of antibiotics instead of putting her thru the IV for 3 more doses of the ones she was on. She was so pissed after they kept poking her. Otherwise she's still doing well. She gets her first bath tomorrow. I'm excited. And they are going to try a bottle with her tomorrow. 

I think I have a bladder infection from the catheter. It now hurts when I finish peeing and the pain is more persistent in my lady bits. So they called me in an rx for an abx. Waaa. Nervous about taking anything while bf but obviously they know what's safe. 

The best news today is that DH bought me a new car as a push present. Hell to the yeah! I asked for a pandora bracelet but this is faaaaar better. Loaded to the max. I can't wait for summer so I can cool my ass off with the seat cooler lol


----------



## jury3

frsttimemama said:


> Thanks! Got him some predisone and cough syrup with codeine which seems to be helping already. No pneumonia or influenza thankfully. Just bronchitis, sinus infection, and double ear infection. I'm just hanging out with my heating pad on my sore butt. Ha.
> 
> Julie, I hated getting checked. I thought it hurt! Fx for good news though!

I like how you say "JUST bronchitis, sinus infection, and double ear infection" lol He must be miserable!

I do not like getting checked either. It feels like they are pinching something on the way in, every time. Plus they have to go so far up, it's not pleasant!

Amanda-Yes, we plan to have more. I've always wanted 4 kids, I love big families. However, I am realistic and realize 2 may drive me crazy and we end up stopping there lol

Sonia-So glad you passed the test this time! Also glad Sara was ok...Olivia likes to settle down low and be quiet for a bit to scare me too lol
DH may not want to go through all that now, but he may change his mind after he sees his daughter...they tend to make it worth it from what I hear and make people keep having them! lol

Cassidy-I felt movement, but not really any kicks until after my 20 week apt. I had just told doc that I felt movement but not distinguishable kicks...literally the next day I felt a good kick lol She could still just be working up her strength to get you good :)
LOL I forgot about those stupid Suzy predictions...yeah, she sure doesn't know what she's talking about!

Kara-Nothing wrong with having them back to back! My brothers and I were all 3 years apart. I always thought it would have been cool to have a sibling closer in age so we'd be in school together and maybe even have some of the same friends. 

Britt-My doc wouldn't have done another scan after 20 weeks until the very end to check position, unless there was an issue. I get them monthly to check growth just bc twins can start to grow apart in size and one ends up with all the nutrients while the other doesn't get enough. Luckily it hasn't been a prob, having their own placentas help! Surely they would at least do one close to the end to make sure baby isn't breech...I wonder what they do about that. You should ask at your next apt...

Nikki-Yeah, it's crazy how much daycare costs! It kills me that most of them require you to pay on holidays, vacation, if the kid is sick, etc. The one we really like isn't sure what they are going to do over the summer for us since I'm a teacher and wouldn't need childcare during those 3 months...they mentioned a family going out of the country on a long vacation and still paying 50%. I am not paying for 3 months when my kids won't even be there! I will gladly pay a deposit for the next year, but not all summer!

Rachel-What an awesome push present! So jealous!
So exciting Ellie is starting to bf more! Hopefully she'll make a lot of progress with feeding and can go home soon!

You girls are cracking me up "we might just do pull out, it's hard for me to get pregnant anyway"...uh, that's what every woman says before she gets knocked up the next cycle lol That's how it works when you aren't trying, right? lol

Doc apt went well. Everything looks good. Doc said my cervix is nice and closed and doesn't have any pressure on it or anything. Good to know my body is holding these babies in there nice and tight for now! My belly measured 43, so it grew a cm since last week. I mentioned how I had wondered if maybe Olivia flipped bc I've felt her with hiccups down low and that's where I feel Grayson have them (but on the other side) since he flipped. She said she was also thinking they both seemed to be head down...not sure what made her say that, but I'm hoping we are right!


----------



## brunettebimbo

We got pregnant with Tristan using the pull out method :lol:

Cassidy I felt Tristan moving at 16 weeks, Hubby felt him on the outside at 19 weeks. 

I was meant to starting temping today and forgot. Do you think CD8 is too late to start if I O between CD14-18?


----------



## pdxmom

Bb not at all.. Cd 8 is abs fine to start temping... All the best


----------



## goldstns

Hi bb!!


----------



## TTCaWee1

Ugh I hate pumping. My milk supply blows. Pretty sure my boobs are shriveling up. I only got 20cc at 2:30 and 35cc at 4:30 and I didn't bf her at all before either pumping


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Julie - You are right. I will ask next time I go in about that. I didn't like the midwife I saw at all. My luck she's who i'll get in the hospital. 

Rachel - Glad Ellie is doing well!!


----------



## Lotalaughs16

Chatty, chatty, chatty!! So glad this thread is moving again :) but I'm not even going to try to catch up on 20 pages...so I'll touch on what I remember...

showering together, LOVE IT! I feel like thats the time when dh and I have our best conversations about our day and our plans, etc. but its not really ever during a time where we need to be ready for something at a certain time...its usually on the weekend or weekday evening like when I get home from the gym and he gets home from work...we've also figured out the perfect way to stand so we both get equal amounts of water...but we have our eyes on this really awesome shower head that is huge...then down the line when we redo our shower there will definitely be 2 shower heads going in! As for dtd in the shower, we alwasy try is...don't think we've ever finished in the shower...usually carries over to the bedroom lol

sonia, nice to hear from you...yay for no gd. Glad everything is ok with sara

Regarding Kara and Nikki ttc #2...this makes me soooo happy bc now I know you ladies will still be around by the time I get preggo with #1!!

As for BC after baby, I have no idea what I'm going to do. I may go back on the pill or nuvaring or nothing at all... I will NEVER EVER AGAIN use the depo shot...If i had known what that was going to do to my body I would have never asked about it.

Rachel, your push present is awesome!! sorry bfing is not going as well as you want...maybe your supply will increase as Ellie starts latching on longer and more frequently.

Mirolee...isn't it reveal day? what time is your appt?? ps. we're heading up to your neck of the woods tomorrow!

Sandy, sorry hubs is sick...hope he recovers quickly and I hope your sore butt gets better as well lol

bb, I'm so sorry you and dh have to go through this again but I'm glad the DR is finally helping you and I think counselling is a great idea :hugs:

julie, glad the twins are still snuggled in tight...I really don't know how you do it mama...i can't imagine how hard it must be carrying around double the baby bump...what beautiful progression pics!

Waves, can't say it enough how CUTE Leah is and the pic of Hannah and Autumn holding her is precious

I'm really sorry if I missed anything else important (if i did, someone please give me the spark notes version)


----------



## MrsAmk

Hey ladies, I know I dont post a lot, but I read every day when I can at work. Usually cant write much with a supervisor that sits right next to me. Anyway I am 29 weeks now, and definetely notice a decrease in movement in general.....should I be going in or is it normal? I know babies have their quiet days, but I have been up since 430am and havent felt him yet (its almost 830 here). I have had a fruit smoothie that was cold, full of sugar, and still havent. I am a wreck, but don't wanna go into L&D again just yet! I have gone twice already in two weeks for pressure and contractions. I have had numerous BH already, which is daily for me.


----------



## Lotalaughs16

I would call, I know you don't want to go back to L&D but if you feel like something is off then I wouldn't hesitate to call.


----------



## wavescrash

MrsAmk said:


> Hey ladies, I know I dont post a lot, but I read every day when I can at work. Usually cant write much with a supervisor that sits right next to me. Anyway I am 29 weeks now, and definetely notice a decrease in movement in general.....should I be going in or is it normal? I know babies have their quiet days, but I have been up since 430am and havent felt him yet (its almost 830 here). I have had a fruit smoothie that was cold, full of sugar, and still havent. I am a wreck, but don't wanna go into L&D again just yet! I have gone twice already in two weeks for pressure and contractions. I have had numerous BH already, which is daily for me.

I forget exactly when but it was something around 29-32 weeks, Leah had a period of decreased movement which I assume correlated with a growth spurt. I've read that babies aren't ever supposed to slow down in their movement, even during a growth spurt but Hannah & Leah both definitely did. One of the last times I went to L&D for decreased movement, I was told to lay on my left side with ice cold water for an hour and count kicks. If I didn't get much in that first hour, wait a little longer (1-2 hours) and try again. If still nothing, then call to be monitored. As they get older/bigger, their sleep/wake cycles in there change up a bit so while they normally were once active at 8am, now they may not be and their active period may be 11am.

And in the last few weeks, I remember every early afternoon (around 12-1pm) I'd say to myself "OMG I HAVEN'T FELT HER MOVE ALL DAY" and start panicking and then sure enough, she'd start moving lol.

Another suggestion given to me to stimulate movement is to put something that vibrates on your belly. It startles the baby and they don't like it so they tend to react/move in response. The midwife I saw for one of my appts suggested that. During an NST in the hospital, if baby isn't moving as much as they'd like after drinking ice water, sometimes they put something on the belly that sends a little "buzz" or vibrate every so often to try to get baby to move. So maybe the vibrate on your phone or if you can get your hands on an electric toothbrush (the midwife asked if I had a vibrator lol.)

Good luck!


----------



## goldstns

I would go in to l & d.

rachel- keep going babe. And go way past the let down. I was pumping yesterday while distracted working on my computer , to learn that I have 2 let downs. Only way I found out is cuz I wasn't paying attention and was connected to the pump for 30 min and the other let down happened. So even when u stop releasing milk stay on for a while. Even if u don't get another let down you will at least be telling your body you need more milk. Also drink lots of water and eat oatmeal, if you can.


----------



## goldstns

Mrsamk- honestly I'm sure baby is fine. I had the same thing when she went head down and faced my back. I couldn't feel kicks anymore. However, my doc said no matter what, if u don't get 10 kicks / 2 hr come in. .... So I'm sure baby is fine, but id go in. No point in risking it because of something is wrong it could be serious and we (on the tread) can't determine that via the internet/your info. And even though we may have experienced the same thing it could mean different things.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Molly I would go see what's up. 
Rachel I hate those, I hope you feel better soon. Glad your little girl is doing so well
Amanda your craving those cracks me up. Yuck 
Mirolee isn't today the day? Boy vote for me. 
Afm after feeling rather crappy last night and like an awful person today is a new day. I ovulated I guess, I'm not fully convinced but I'm not good at it anyway. We will be moving cattle later today so I'll be busy.


----------



## wavescrash

TTCaWee1 said:


> The best news today is that DH bought me a new car as a push present. Hell to the yeah! I asked for a pandora bracelet but this is faaaaar better. Loaded to the max. I can't wait for summer so I can cool my ass off with the seat cooler lol

I saw that... SO JEALOUS! But so awesome. You deserve it mama <3



TTCaWee1 said:


> Ugh I hate pumping. My milk supply blows. Pretty sure my boobs are shriveling up. I only got 20cc at 2:30 and 35cc at 4:30 and I didn't bf her at all before either pumping

Not sure what advice you've been given but if you can get your hands on steel cut oats (as opposed to just quick oatmeal) & add flax to it, that is supposed to help supply. I can give you a recipe someone in my due date club shared for lactation cookies. It calls for brewer's yeast which is supposed to do wonders for supply (as is drinking a beer due to the yeast in it.) Among many other things.

Just some advice shared in our due date group, in case something is new info for you. Sorry if it's all stuff you've heard before <3

"Lots of water, fenugreek 3x a day, try cluster pumping and make sure your feeding or pumping at least once between 1am and 4am"

And the cookie recipe: https://m.allrecipes.com/recipe/232191/lactation-cookies



Lotalaughs16 said:


> Waves, can't say it enough how CUTE Leah is and the pic of Hannah and Autumn holding her is precious

Thank you <3


Late to the party but regarding showering together: we used to shower together all the time when I was pregnant with Hannah and after she was born, up until I got pregnant with Leah & we moved into my parent's house. At first, OH was completely against the idea as he'd never showered with any previous girlfriends so he thought it was weird, but one day he finally decided to try it because I had been asking for awhile and he enjoyed it. We've had sex in the shower a small handful of times but it's pretty hard because I'm so much shorter than he is. I don't think we'll be showering together much now that we have both Leah & Hannah - unless they're at my mom's being babysat or something and I don't see that happening all too often lol.

One of the ladies in my due date club posted this last night: "Ruby was put in her Moses basket abiding by all the sleep safe rules to reduce cot death. Twice she made a wet noise like she was being sick but on checking nothing and she was super settled. I looked over one last time just before I was about to turn my lamp off and go to sleep to see milk running from her nose, her mouth open and full of milk and her eyes in the back of her head. She made NO noise! I grabbed her slung her over my knee and tried to get her going again. Ruby didnt breathe for a full minute and went gray. I got her going by clearing her airways and holding her upside down. We got bluelighted to hospital where she passed all checks and thankfully had not aspirated any."

How scary is that???!!!?!? I had decided that I would nurse Leah for her 8:30 feeding and then give her a bottle for her 11:30 feeding. But then my friend posted that and I panicked about her having formula and then us all going to sleep and her spitting up in her sleep but I wouldn't be awake to notice it. So I nursed her through the night and started this morning with the bottle.

OH fed her and when he sat her up to burp her, she just looked at me confused like she couldn't understand why she wasn't on my boob eating. I know she likely couldn't actually see me since I wasn't sitting close enough but still... I felt guilty. I don't want to get into all of it because I really don't know how to explain what I'm thinking/feeling regarding breastfeeding vs bottle feeding. And everyone telling me to just suck it up and keep breastfeeding is only making the guilt worse. I know the guilt will go away shortly --- it did when I stopped breastfeeding Hannah but it just sucks in the meantime. BF is a complete mental thing and I just can't battle it.


----------



## morganwhite7

Woah missed a lot lastnight! Lol you guys are funny.. shower sex blows bc I am clumsy and likely to fall and break my ass, I'd rather relax in bed lol.

Anywaysss.. Had an appt/ultrasound/NST this morning and Marley is estimated to weigh 6 lbs 2 oz!!! That is more than her big brother (5 lb 6 oz on March 29th)! Wowza, I hope she comes soon. More contractions registered, but nothing significant. Also, getting my cervix checked at the next check up in 2 weeks! I can't wait to hear.. also- I've been taking EPO orally since lastnight! So ready for this girl! After my shower in 2 weeks, I swear, I am onto operation: Marley eviction and packing my bags!! :cloud9:

Molly- I would go in.. but my babe definitely had a quiet period around there too.. maybe an NST?

Mirolee- What time will you KNOW?!?! I'm so excited. DH's sister just found out that she's having a boy, we went to their 4D. I think you are too :)

Katrina- You O'd it looks like! Get that new thermometer lol.. You have higher chances this month than any of the past ones bc of the HSG.. and if not, next month the femara! 

BB- I hope you feel better soon love. <3

Nikki- How cool, I didn't know you have 2 let downs! 

Waves- It is OK, you tried! I just saw a thing on national news the other night about how there is NO different/benefits to breastmilk or formula with how advanced it is now. The only difference is the bond. She will be a-okay just like Hannah.. don't feel bad!!! P.s. holy crap that excerpt about her turning gray is SCARY.. jeesh lol. I am not going to sleep for a month I don't think.


----------



## MrsAmk

Thank you ladies. I just felt him for the first time today. Would you still go in if its a lot less than 10 movements in an hour or two? I felt hiccups a little bit ago. And so of course I also worry about cord issues!


----------



## wavescrash

morganwhite7 said:


> Waves- It is OK, you tried! I just saw a thing on national news the other night about how there is NO different/benefits to breastmilk or formula with how advanced it is now. The only difference is the bond. She will be a-okay just like Hannah.. don't feel bad!!! P.s. holy crap that excerpt about her turning gray is SCARY.. jeesh lol. I am not going to sleep for a month I don't think.

Thanks dear <3 She's due for another feeding and to be honest, I'm going to breastfeed her. I already miss that little connection of having her nursing lol. I'm wondering if maybe combi-feeding would work better for us as it's still nursing most of the time but I can still get the occasional break. I just don't know how it's all going to play out once Hannah's home for good (right now it's not a huge deal if I'm glued to the couch all day because I don't have to tend to her needs.) I don't know. I really just don't know lol.


----------



## Ingodshand

Amanda- Great first beta number! My RE told me anything over 50 at 14DPO is really good.. you are perfect!!

Julie- You look great! Can not believe those babies are getting so big and strong! I really hope Olivia has flipped for you!

Mirolee- Love the bump!

Kara- That must be so scary to hear about the late loss cases. I would have been a mess too. Are you feeling better? Maybe the baby dropped and that is why you are feeling the extra pressure?

Rachel- Sorry you had to deal with a crappy doctor. Some just dont get it. Why do they have to give her formula?  Can they use donate breast milk? Can you try to pump while in the nursery with Ellie? I think being with your baby or at least looking at a picture of her can help with supply. Awesome present!!! 

Katrina- Yay for femara!!! I know it will work for you!

Waves- Please do not feel so guilty about the breastfeeding. You are doing the best you can.

Morgan- Yay for little Marley!!

Shower sex- Not a fan!

AFM- Still can not believe we are full term! Been having some light cramping today so maybe something will get going soon!


----------



## jury3

I think the article was saying that there are not really any long term differences for the child between bottle feeding and breastfeeding, meaning breastfeeding isn't more likely to produce a genius than bottle feeding. The short term benefits are still there like the nutrition and immune boost. It's also still supposed to help lower chances of cancer in the mother as well. 
That being said, Waves, you have done your best to make sure she's been getting your milk in her first week of life. That means she's already been getting that immune boost from you. If it doesn't work for you, it doesn't work for you. Of course we encourage you to try a little longer, like I said the other day I just don't want you to regret it if you give up too easily. However, that's coming from someone who has never had a child/breastfed. You know what's best for you and for Leah. If you are too stressed, then it's not going to be good for either one of you. Do what you gotta do girl! No matter what you decide, you know we are here to support you. 

As far as movement, I was told to drink juice and then lay on my side for an hour, only focusing on baby movements. They wanted at least 5 movements in that hour. Olivia likes to scare me but always meets the 5 movements goal. Usually later that day or the next day she gets crazy again lol If she didn't meet the 5 or she didn't pick up movement again shortly, I would rather go in to be safe.

We have a guy here right now stretching and cleaning our carpets. After our basement flooded last spring, we still hadn't gotten the carpet stretched back or cleaned. We figured this would be a good time to do it, tax money and before babies! lol I'm excited to see how good it looks when he's done! We also got our mattresses and dresser for the babies yesterday, so we are going to do all that tonight. It's all starting to come together!


----------



## HWPG

hi all!
my appt is at 2pm EST - but my drs always run behind, and i have to tell family first, so please be patient (you guys always are :) )
for lunch i had cran-grape juice and a brownie, so hoping i'll get to see and feel some movement, but also hoping i didnt overdo it and we wont get a good money shot. we'll see! i'm pretty excited over here, so apologies for not responding to other people's posts. thanks for all the love and support; you guys are the best :)


----------



## RobertRedford

busy at work so I can't really catch up! but, Mirolee, cant wait to hear!! I still vote boy!


----------



## jury3

I can't wait to hear Mirolee! I don't think we are patient at all...we just don't have a choice! lol I don't think I ever said it but my vote is boy also!


----------



## clynn11

I vote boy also! I cannot wait until you find out!!! So so exciting! I'm going to laugh if it's a girl, only because this thread is SO DOMINATED by little girlies it's insane!!! Lol. I'm so stoked for you! Such an exciting day :)


----------



## wavescrash

Thanks for the support and advice ladies <3 I nursed her this last feeding but I think I'm ok with just switching to bottles. My other girls turned out okay and don't hate me for not breastfeeding them (for long). Leah will be okay no matter which method I choose. For the most part BF is okay but ultimately it does stress me out and once Hannah's here, I would be even more stressed if I were glued to the couch with Leah nursing while Hannah needed tended to (which she does, often, because she's a little trouble maker).

Good luck Mirolee - I vote boy as well.


----------



## Lotalaughs16

Waves, you gave it a good try. My mom never BF me or my 2 sisters...not even the colostrum (sp?) and (I think) we turned out fine!


----------



## RobertRedford

Anyone else crazy bloated at 4.5 weeks? 

For all the preggos who have not gotten a gift (or those who already had their babes and I slacked) Can you please PM me your address? Will be sending gifts this weekend :) 

Im talking to you Waves, Rachel, Britt, Kara, Sarah, Julie, etc! 

If you're uncomfortable with giving out your address, lmk and I will find a way to get you a gift :)

Also, if you want to join in on the gift giving, send me a message! If you're tight on funds but would like to join in, lmk, we can make it work. Its not about the money at all, its always the thought that counts!


----------



## clynn11

Yes! I was so bloated like, immediately after finding out. And it only gets worse! Lol.


----------



## goldstns

Just to be different .. I vote girl for mirolee


----------



## brunettebimbo

Waves ultimately it's your choice and like you said both your other girls have grown well on formula. All I would say is that I know it's hard but I promise it does get better. It takes a few weeks, I'd say 4-6, but once you pass that it is so much easier. They tend to feed a lot in the beginning because of growth spurts and trying to establish milk supply etc. 

Mirolee I am voting girl!

I know I said I wasn't going to post much but I can't not nosey in here, I love you girls, you've been a great support. I'm reading most things when I feel strong but skipping some when I don't. 

I thought I was doing ok. Thought I was coping. That was until one of my totally insensitive colleagues told me that her 21 year old friend who breaks up with her waste of a space boyfriend quite often is now 8 weeks pregnant with unplanned baby number 2. Fucking wonderful!


----------



## asmcsm

I'm voting boy for Mirolee as well! Can't wait to hear!

Amanda, I was definitely super bloated those first weeks! It was so annoying lol

AFM, I had my second baby dream of this entire pregnancy last night and in my dream I had triplets! Uhhh don't know where that came from lmao. There's definitely only one little girly hanging out in there. But in my dream I had 2 boys and a girl and they were adorbs and surprisingly DH and I were handling having 3 reasonably well. SO random lol


----------



## RobertRedford

hcg came back at 242! it doubled plus some! in less than 48 hours! :happydance:


----------



## morganwhite7

Amanda- YAYYYY! & I was def bloated.. I remember by 6 weeks I HATED my belly having any pressure on it, so I gave up on pants. Been in yoga pants/leggings/maxi skirts ever since :)

Ash- The dreams are so weird!! I think it's bc we're worrywarts.. like I said lol Marley was born like 3 inches long and I fed her with one of those tiny babydoll bottles where the "milk" goes away when you tip it. Lol I was so disturbed the whole next day. 

BB- I love having you here! Boo for skanks who get knocked up. I can DEF understand. Aaron's sister found out she was preggo by a one night stand a few months ago. Somehow I found the guts to attend her 3D ultrasound gender reveal.. I thought, well it was an accident.. no way it's a boy, they need planned for. Girls are easier to conceive. NOPE... little boy. And she SOBBED her eyeballs out. Dh and I had to leave early, snobby thing wanted a girl.. should have been happy either way. I'd give MY WORLD to have my little boy back. Grr I was not happy. Lol. The world sucks sometimes. Your rainbow will be here before you know it sweetie <3

Mirolee- HURRY UP GHURLLLLL! ;)


----------



## brunettebimbo

I always said I would want a girl next but honestly I couldn't care less. I will be happy no matter what the sex. I would do anything to be carrying our second baby right now but instead I am dying inside. The pain is unreal. I manage to feel ok then bam it hits me like a ton of bricks. 

Amanda that's brill news!


----------



## RobertRedford

Huge hugs, BB! I'm so sorry that you're having a rough time. I'm so sorry that you're feeling so awful.


----------



## Ingodshand

Amanda- such great news!! I felt bloated right away and barely fit in my pants by 8 weeks.

I vote girl for mirolee!!

Morgan- can't believe you went to the reveal and what an idiot for crying. Every baby is such a miracle!

Bb- sending you a big hug! Just take it a day at a time and know that your little rainbow is right around the corner.


----------



## morganwhite7

BB- I get that too.. sometimes I'll get along fine and then BAM I'm like wtf how can I be happy after something so awful?!?! That pain will always linger.. a mother doesn't ever forget ANY of her babies, no matter how little they were. I can't imagine your hurt right now.. be angry, you have that right. Just don't let it last forever. Things will get better. Your son is so precious, I know he's what gets you through!!


----------



## frsttimemama

Ugh crazy last 24 hours. So back to ER last night with Hubby for a terrible scary nosebleed. I'm a nurse, and I couldn't deal with that one. Some nose spray and a plastic clip.. then headed home! Grrrr!! Then the other side bled 3 times @ 20 minutes each from 1-5 this morning. Grouchy guilty preggo lady working a double on no sleep. Not pretty! Feel awful and scared to death leaving him home alone, like a bad wife. :( and I am so tired and emotional.. ugh!

Amanda, that's great! Yay! ! :)

Bb, how awful. That's the worst feeling!

Mirolee!! Eek! I say boy!

Rachel, how is Ellie??

Sorry for anyone I left out!


----------



## RobertRedford

Sarah, I dont know if I can make it to 8 weeks in regular pants! My jeans now are a little snug from all the bloating. I think I need to invest in a few pairs of maternity pants! I luckily can wear yoga pants to work (like leggings, tucked into boots!) 

Sandy, how scary. I hope he recovers soon! I didn't know that you were a nurse! 

Morgan, hugs to you too. You're sooo strong. 

We should be hearing from Mirolee soon!!! EEEEKKKS I can't wait! 

Mirolee, are you using a heart rate monitor while working out? I think I need to invest in one but I don't know if its really worth it. At my appt my doctor asked about exercise and I told them that I work out pretty vigorously 5-7 days a week (45 minutes of crazy cardio plus weights) and they didn't say anything. I forgot to ask about HR.

ps morgan you can update me on the front page. edd 11/17/14. doc confirmed :) It may change once we get a better idea of size from the scans.


----------



## morganwhite7

LOL Amanda.. I wear leggings/boots or leggings/flats every SINGLE day. Even sit indian style in my chair at work in them hahaha.. screw what anyone thinks, I'm preggers and need to be comfy! Lol


----------



## RobertRedford

My work is really formal but doesn't care if we're casual, as long as we arent looking dingy. I'm wearing trouser jeans with wedge boots and a sweater today. no one cares :) I wear my lululemon leggings with over the knee socks and boots nearly every day. plus a long sweater to cover my butt. Now that its warming up here in CA, its too warm for boots :( It was 75* yesterday! 

I need to get a handful of work appropriate maxi dresses. Like t-shirt dresses. i have a lot of strapless ones that aren't work appropriate.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Thanks girls. I've cracked the wine this evening. Must NOT drink the whole bottle!


----------



## morganwhite7

DRINK SOME FOR ME PLEASE!!! :)

(Why not the whole bottle?! LOL)


----------



## brunettebimbo

Half a bottle in less than 10 minutes and feeling tipsy already!?!? Hoping it numbs the pain even if for a short while!


----------



## RobertRedford

Oh, BB. I wanted a margarita so badly last night. have one for me, please?!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Amanda yay! I wish I could wear cute clothes to work or even dress like a girl for that matter I want a new job. 
Mirolee I still say boy. 
Bb sending you hugs
Amanda waves you gave it effort and made a decision don't regret it. We support you. 
Molly glad he has the hiccups.
Sorry to anyone I missed
I drank last night and don't feel the slightest bit guilty for it last night I felt completely awful more about it is in my journal. Thus I'm not trusting my temps, even though I had my drink at 630. Plus I suck at ovulation anyway.


----------



## brunettebimbo

I'm at work in the morning so can't drink the lot!


----------



## wavescrash

Amanda - That's great news about your HCG. Congrats!

I gave Leah another bottle for her last feeding and felt much better about it. Less guilty. It's just going to take some getting used to how much she eats and when. I warmed up 3oz just to be safe but she only took 2 so I had to dump that last ounce. Oh well.


----------



## frsttimemama

My jeans were too tight to button several several weeks ago. I'm bloaty fat and looking forward to getting past that part to actually look pregnant.

First "real" ultrasound tomorrow! Yay! Can't wait!


----------



## wavescrash

Ooh speaking of, I bought a bottle of Moscato a few days before Leah was born and it's still sitting in my fridge unopened. If I'm not nursing, I can so totally have a glass. Although I'm still on Percocet so probably should hold off until I'm done with my meds lol.


----------



## RobertRedford

Sandy, that is great! I can't wait to see scan pictures! 

Amanda, I'm glad that you're not feeling as guilty. I personally strongly promote babies being fed. How they are being fed doesn't matter to me. Youre the momma, you make the decisions and call the shots. you have to do whats best for you and Leah. Trust that you make the right decision and it will all work out :) Thank you, I'm slowly getting excited. Can you send me your address? I'll be sending a (belated) gift to you and leah soon on behalf of all of us ladies. 

Katrina, I know nothing about charting/temping but I realy hope you O'd! I'm keepin you in my thoughts.


----------



## RobertRedford

Amanda, i burned my hand badly a few weeks ago and was given Norco for it. without thinking, i got home and had a hard cider. Yeah, big mistake. i was loooooppyyy.


----------



## wavescrash

RobertRedford said:


> Amanda, I'm glad that you're not feeling as guilty. I personally strongly promote babies being fed. How they are being fed doesn't matter to me. Youre the momma, you make the decisions and call the shots. you have to do whats best for you and Leah. Trust that you make the right decision and it will all work out :) Thank you, I'm slowly getting excited. Can you send me your address? I'll be sending a (belated) gift to you and leah soon on behalf of all of us ladies.

Thanks so much :)

And yes, I can do that. I meant to reply to that post too but keep dozing off at my computer and forgot lol.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Sandy yay for your appt. 
Afm bought my new thermometer and got my femara. I don't think pharmacy check out ladies should be allowed to ask questions especially if they know you. Oh your buying a bbt and letrozone are you trying to make a baby? It took us five years to have number two. I felt like saying I take breast cancer drugs for fun. It was embarrassing.


----------



## RobertRedford

Katrina, people are downright stupid and insenstive somtimes. I had a guy at the checkout at safeway ask about a box of FRER's. He went "Oh, are you pregnant?!" Well, I wouldn't be buying HPT's if I knew!


----------



## Cowgirl07

I was just flabbergasted. I think pharmacy workers shouldn't ask personal questions.


----------



## RobertRedford

I agree. I had a pharmacy tech last year comment on the medications I was picking up for the D&C of my MC. Luckily it was nice, something along the lines of "take care of yourself with all of this" but still, they should respect patient privacy!


----------



## Ingodshand

Rob just put together the rock and play that we bought for Evan instead of a bassinet. I could just cry with how happy my heart is that he will be here soon. 

BB and Katrina, I know you will get here one day and it will be the best feeling in the world!!!:hugs:


----------



## clynn11

Ugh people need to mind their own damn business!! Sorry katrina :hugs:

Mirolee likes to keep us on our toes apparently ;)


----------



## goldstns

Mirolee- we won't tell your family if u tell us first!!


----------



## RobertRedford

my doctor just called to go over labs, etc. She said that my betas came back (242) and that they did in fact double so that is good. She asked that I continue to have blood work done every 48 hours to make sure its doubling properly, as well as get follow up ultrasounds every 3 days. (yuck) 

I asked if they were doing the additional blood work and US's because there was a suspicion of a problem, or if it was routine. She goes "well, we haven't seen a uterine pregnancy yet, so we have to assume its outside of the uterus". I asked if it was common to see a uterine pregnancy at 4 weeks, given that its just so early, and she goes "dont you remember, we already went over this".

I feel ike im being treated as if something is wrong!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Your not doing anything wrong how rude of her. I think it's just early and wouldn't show most etopics either hsg grows super fast or super slow. Yours seems within normal numbers. But just think of all the little chances you get to see until you see a baby in there.


----------



## RobertRedford

True. I just wish it was a bit further along so we had a better chance of seeing something :) 

I may switch doctors, if I can. Shes really rude.


----------



## clynn11

Your doctor is really pissing me off Amanda :( It's too early to see anything!! She's crazy!!!!


----------



## Ingodshand

Amanda- your doctor sounds like an idiot! My fertility re would not do an ultrasound until your hcg was at least 1000. I feel like they are just putting you through extra stress for no reason and being rude at the same time! If you can then I would switch!


----------



## frsttimemama

Ugh Katrina I am sorry! Nosey old ladies! Can't wait for your BFP! ! I did not realize that femara was for breast cancer!

Amanda, i totally would. What a rude arrogant insensitive witch! As if you don't have enough anxiety of your own without her help! Doctors are supposed to reassure you, not belittle you. 

Sarah, SO exciting! ! How are you feeling?


----------



## Disneybaby26

Amanda- that's horribly rude!! It WAY too early- the way she's acting makes me question her knowledge, and her professionalism for that matter.

Katrina- what an asshat that pharmacy tech was! How invasive! I'm sorry Hun! Yay for a new bbt and femara though! That little babe is close!

Waves-sorry the bfing isn't working out! Don't be guilty-you tried! I'm planning on the same attack mode. I'd love to bf, I know it's good for her, but if it makes me nuts or doesn't work out-I'm totally okay with a bottle! I wasn't breastfed and I think I'm a pretty smart cookie! ;)

AFM- the amount of pain I have in my hips and under my bump cannot be normal! :( I have a hugeeee pain tolerance and had involuntary tears running down my face today. Standing up hurts, walking kills, sitting back down hurts...WTF? Then, of course, Makayla had her most active day, like ever. Big, strong movements, with like zero breaks. So then of course I started freaking out that she was struggling or something. :( Bed and heating pad for me, mentally and physically exhausted.


----------



## Disneybaby26

Sandy-I can't wait to see pics on the little one!! Very exciting!


----------



## frsttimemama

Feel better Kara!


----------



## RobertRedford

seriously, Mirolee, I'm getting really impatient.

Kara, I'm sorry that you're in so much pain! I hope you can find a way to get some relief!

I worry that its too early and if we see a gestational sac, then the issue will be that there is no hb! still too early for both! I'm going to call later and see if I can switch my care to another doc.


----------



## Cowgirl07

I guess it was originally used to treat breast cancer because it would inhibit estrogen and them it was discovered it would change ovulation. 
Kara I hope you feel better


----------



## frsttimemama

I definitely would. That doc is craaaazy! Very undue stress!

Thanks Kara! Hoping for some good ones. Can't help but be nervous because I don't feel anything yet, but I am SURE everything will be okay. Can you get checked out? 

Mirolee, we can't waiiiit! ;) 

Ugh only 5 more hours of work today. This is one tired pregnant lady! I do NOT want to get up and go to work in the AM!


----------



## Disneybaby26

Rachel-how's Ellie doing today, mama? I hope you haven't had to deal with the bitch doctor again!! I meant to ask if, aside from the fact that she came early, are you happy you got to have a vaginal delivery vs the section you had planned?? How's the new ride treating ya?? :)


----------



## Disneybaby26

frsttimemama said:


> I definitely would. That doc is craaaazy! Very undue stress!
> 
> Thanks Kara! Hoping for some good ones. Can't help but be nervous because I don't feel anything yet, but I am SURE everything will be okay. Can you get checked out?
> 
> Mirolee, we can't waiiiit! ;)
> 
> Ugh only 5 more hours of work today. This is one tired pregnant lady! I do NOT want to get up and go to work in the AM!

I've talked to the doc-there's really nothing they can do besides write me off of work-but I'm not ready for that yet! I'm already taking close to 16 weeks(10 unpaid) when the baby comes so I'm just trying to really limit my activity at work. It's tough bc I supervise 35 people but people know I'm hurting so they've been super helpful thankfully. Just gotta rest when I can and try and pull through.

Thanks for the thoughts girls!


----------



## RobertRedford

Kara can you send me your address please? :)


----------



## Disneybaby26

Oh yes, I forgot. Ill do that now! Xo


----------



## frsttimemama

That stinks Kara! At least people are being helpful though!


----------



## goldstns

Amanda - I changed docs 3 times, until I found one I liked.


----------



## clynn11

Starting to stress on Mirolee. I hope all is okay and she's just out celebrating big time!


----------



## RobertRedford

Cassidy, me too. Its 7 her time (I think?) So hopefully she is able to get on tonight! 

Nikki, good to know. Im really not pleased with her right now. I was going to a new kaiser facility closer to my work so it would be easier to do my prenatal care, less time off work now, but I think im going to go back to my old doctor. I really like him. He's mellow and really easy to deal with. i'd rather have things over explained than under explained!

ps just saw this quote and i love it: 

"nothing compares to the privledge of giving life and the responsibility that goes with it"


----------



## asmcsm

She posted pic on FB!!!!


----------



## RobertRedford

Aaah so exciting!


----------



## frsttimemama

So jealous! Lol. Hurrrrry Mirolee!


----------



## goldstns

I'm not on fb!!!!; ajhhhh I wanna know


----------



## asmcsm

So...the car seat I want is on sale $30off at babies r us...pretty sure I'm gonna buy it with some of the money I won in Reno


----------



## HWPG

sorry gals! you're all so sweet for worrying adn wondering about me!
hoping by now youve seen the FB update - it's a BOY! seriously, all of us on this thread knew it would be :)
i updated my journal more thoroughly. we havent decided on a name yet, but when we do, we'll let everyone know :)
hugs!


----------



## HWPG

https://i61.tinypic.com/35lcn40.jpg


----------



## goldstns

Congrats mirolee!

nervous about my gtt tomorrow.


----------



## jury3

Congrats on the baby boy Mirolee! 

bb-I'm sorry you're having a hard time. It's to be expected though! Try to hang in there, it will get better and you will get your baby :) And the whole time we will be here for you!

Ashlee-That's so funny you had a dream about triplets. DW and I were just talking about how weird it is that we are having 2 and haven't had dreams about having 2 lol If I dream of 2, it's bc one came out and we forgot about the other one who is still inside...DW just had a dream about having 2 the other night, but they were born and then all of a sudden were like 5 years old!

Amanda-Your hcg is great! Was that a 48 hour draw?! I don't see the point of continuing to draw blood and do u/s...it would make more sense just to wait until 6/7 weeks to do another scan. All it's going to do is cause undo stress! I'm all for switching docs.

Morgan-I can't believe she cried...just bc it was a boy and she wanted a girl?! I get being disappointed bc you wanted one or the other, but to cry about it?! Seems kind of ungrateful and kind of immature. 

Waves-I LOVE Moscato! I'm not a big drinker, but I can't wait to have a glass...A friend bought me breastmilk testing strips, so I'll be prepared when I have that first glass lol You're right though, prob not a good idea with the drugs lol

Katrina-Yeah, that was unprofessional...they should not be asking anything about your medicine. 

Kara-Sorry you're in so much pain! I have gotten to the point where I can barely stand up/walk...I limp a lot these days. I just told DW it feels like my hip might just fall apart anytime now. So, I feel you but it sounds like maybe you are worse off than me! Try to rest when you can. Are you wearing any sort of support belt? Are you standing a lot at work? Make sure you take care of yourself!


----------



## HWPG

RR, just saw your question about hr monitors - yes, i'm using one, and yes, i think it matters. i was also vigorously working out (spinning, like yoU!) and your hr gets WAY too high - i mean, even doing TRX/kettlebell with plyo was shooting it up. yes, they dotn abide by the "140" rule so tightly nowadays, but they def say that a) your core temp shouldnt get too high, esp in first tri and b) if you're out of breath, baby is out of breath. that being said, it's like "am i working out?". so i found, for me, i can reasonably get a good workout by getting my hr to about 140-160 (at 160 i do back off a little), but i consciously try not to get sweaty or panting. and i also found that my resting hr was already elevated due to pregnancy, so i start at like 90ish, and when you are trying to get to class quickly, and change your clothes, and everythign is tight and moving is more difficult, by the time i get to class, my hr is like 111! ha! 
to sum up, yes, i completely recommend it. it has been a HUGE asset to me.


----------



## wavescrash

jury3 said:


> Waves-I LOVE Moscato! I'm not a big drinker, but I can't wait to have a glass...A friend bought me breastmilk testing strips, so I'll be prepared when I have that first glass lol You're right though, prob not a good idea with the drugs lol

I love Moscato as well :) I hate wine but can drink Moscato like there's no tomorrow lol. But I think I'll definitely wait until I'm done with the pain meds.

Congrats Mirolee!!!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Congrats Mirolee.


----------



## wavescrash

Hannah finally comes home tomorrow night. I'm both excited and nervous. Fortunately OH is home all weekend (which is why she's coming back because I'm still not allowed to lift her for another week) so that will help. Saturday my dad is coming to visit so we're going to have Autumn come over. She's going to stay the night Saturday night and then we're dropping both Hannah & Autumn off at my mom's on Sunday night so my mom can babysit Monday while OH is at work. She's going to take Hannah only during the day next week since OH's work schedule is easier for picking her up/dropping her off.

I only have a small handful of my painkillers left and I don't know what I'm going to do when they're all gone. If I don't take them, I have the worst pain in my incision. The hospital said I could take Tylenol once the Percocet is done but Tylenol barely works on my headaches, so I highly doubt it's going to help with the ridiculous incision pain.

My feet and ankles are currently the size of tiny tree trunks thanks to postpartum swelling. They hurt so bad lol. I can't wait for the swelling to finally go away so I can wear shoes again or walk without my feet jiggling.

Leah's had 3 bottles in a row today and is doing really well. My boobs are killing me though.


----------



## frsttimemama

Congratulations Mirolee!! Hes not shy! ;) I wonder if I'm having a boy too since I'm not sick either, and I wasn't with my son either.. hmm!


----------



## frsttimemama

Waves, talk to your doctor? Maybe they can help. Is your incision infected? Glad Leah is doing well!

I survived my double shift. Cant wait to hit the shower then heating pad on my sore butt! Four hours of work tomorrow then fiiiinally seeing our baby! The first 2 were like a blob with a tiny flicker for a HB, which was a relief vut I am so excited to see him or her tomorrow! 

Tomorrow is a small victory. 12 weeks! A little less risky if I believed in statistics anymore.


----------



## wavescrash

frsttimemama said:


> Waves, talk to your doctor? Maybe they can help. Is your incision infected? Glad Leah is doing well!

They just said to take Tylenol when the Percs are all gone. They're not big on prescribing narcotic pain meds. I don't think it's infected, it just hurts like hell if I don't take my meds. When I described the pain to the L&D nurses, they said it's all normal healing pain. It doesn't look infected to me at least. It's just a super intense painful, stinging, burning pain lol. And a little crampy but I'm taking Motrin for the cramps.

Thanks :)


----------



## RobertRedford

Thanks Mirolee! I'll have to get one this weekend. My hr is def getting too high then, I'm super out of breath while working out. I was in a lot of pain and really crampy after spin yesterday so I may take a break for a bit.


Us went well. They saw a very thick endometrium and what could be the start of a fluid sac/ gestational sac. The on call doctor who sat in during the scan ( it was a "stat" procedure and my stupid ob had me as an possible ectopic so they had the on all ob come for the scan) said he was 90% sure it wasn't ectopic, just too early to see anything, and wouldn't recommend any more scans until my 8 week appt unless I had bleeding or other issues. He said I should continue with the blood work through the weekend then we should be safe -- just wants to see it get to 1,000. I expressed my concerns about the other doc to him and he agreed. He didn't see any issues with the pregnancy so far and thought every thing was progressing nicely, not to worry. 

I'm super crampy now but otherwise feeling good. Symptoms have tapered off besides some nausea. 

And tomorrow is Friday. Woohooo


----------



## asmcsm

Just finished putting together baby girl's crib :happydance: waiting on te mattress to get here though...

Amanda, so glad this doctor wasn't a total ass hat like the other. Sounds like you have a strong little bean in there!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 46.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## brunettebimbo

HWPG said:


> https://i61.tinypic.com/35lcn40.jpg

Boys are amazing! Before having Tristan I was terrified of having a boy. I'd always been around girls so I was scared of the unknown. Turns out though that there was nothing to be worried about! Tristan is very placid and is such a loving, caring little boy. Very cuddly!


----------



## frsttimemama

Great news, Amanda! So exciting! I'd definitely find a new doc. 

Waves, that's good. Hopefully it gets less sore soon!

Ash, so cute! Love it!

Bb, I was also terrified of having a bo at first, but now it's hard to imagine not and I don't even have him!

I seriously considered calling in today. I'm just beat! I'm thinking nap sometime today! On the nright side, 12 weeks today! My scrubs today are on the tight side though.. which is good and bad. :)I Can't wait to see Baby H today! Happy Friday ladies!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Glad your Dr cancelled the scans. Amanda 
Love the crib ashlee 
Afm I'm tired Dh locked his keys in the work truck last night and we couldn't get it open.


----------



## morganwhite7

Happy Friday pretty girls!! :bunny:

Mirolee- CONGRATS!! Boys are so much fun :)

Katrina- Chart is looking good. Excited for you girlie. Thank you so much for sticking around and chatting while TTC.. you rock and I can't wait for your BFP!!

Sandy- Kudos to you mama for working a double!! Can't wait to see your US pic.. not such a lil bean anymore!

Amanda- Wooohoo for positive thoughts from doc! And no more ultrasounds.. 8 weeks sounds perfect. But once you see hCG reach 1000 you'll be able to sleep easy!

Ash- Crib is beautiful! I love white for a girl.. our registry crib looks very similar, can'tttt wait to get it all together either!!

Waves- I remember my meds running out... lucky for me hubby got about 5 refills on his bc of his leg so I cheated ;) Yeah I can't IMAGINE Tylenol doing a damn thing.. barely helps my headaches either  I recommend a post-partum belt.. never tried one but I'm sure it could help. And you don't have to buy the $50 ones.. I found a bunch around $12 on amazon yesterday, worth a try maybe?

Anyone else considering a post-partum shaper/belly band? I found a few on Amazon for cheap but not sure if I should buy one or just use ace bandage? Hmm. 

Oh my- 1 week til group B strep test, baby shower in 2, then (if group B strep is neg) membrane sweep in 3 weeks! And lost some bloody plug yesterday (sorry tmi.. told the doc and they said I STILL have to wait til 36w to be checked ).. let's get this ball rolling!!! :cloud9:


----------



## TTCaWee1

Kara - I am glad that I had a vaginal delivery vs c-section. #1 it was easy. Yeah I pushed for an hour and a half but I never screamed or yelled at DH. Just went into my zone in between contractions and pushed as hard as I could with each one. #2 - my baby had wet lungs which led to pneumonia. If I had had a c section, she prob would have been worse off.


----------



## frsttimemama

Waves, I had an abdominal binder that I wore for several weeks, and that helped with support. Just a thought! 

Morgan thanks! I know! Crazy. First tri down! I never finished my hydrocodone from mine. I guess I was lucky! Hopefully I will be so lucky again! 

Katrina, your chart looks great!

Rachel, how is Ellie? How are you?


----------



## jury3

Waves-I'm surprised they didn't give you a binder. I asked my doc about it at my apt the other day and she said they always give you one at our hospital. Hopefully that will be all I need. I might buy one just so I have a few options. 

Sandy-I honestly don't know how you are working so much! I could barely handle a normal school day, I can't imagine working doubles or working as many days in a row as you. I am a strong advocate of using sick days though :) lol Can't wait to see your pics today! Happy 12 weeks!!!!

A friend is bringing over a twin nursing pillow and a double bassinet pack n play today, so that will be nice. Those are 2 things we will need in the first week for sure (babies are going to sleep in the pack n play). We got the dresser and the mattresses, so we will probably get all that together this weekend as well...it's starting to come together! Our carpets look great too now that they are stretched and cleaned. We have tons of things to go through, most of which will probably go to goodwill. We also have people coming to clean on the 25th...I will feel so much better when all this stuff gets done!


----------



## frsttimemama

Thanks Julie! It's tough. Not gonna lie! My house is a wreck! I HATE it, but I don't have a choice right now.


----------



## RobertRedford

Morgan, I've been looking into Belly Bandits!

busy at work but ill catch up more later :)


----------



## goldstns

Ugh...we owe lots of money to irs! Damn! First time we have ever owed.

gtt almost over....25 min left. Alia has been cranky this whole time, poor workers here.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Ahhh! I missed so much!

RR- That doctor sounded like a complete dumbass! I'm glad you talked to someone else and they agree that your pregnancy is fine!! No more scans! I know that little babe is A- OKAY.

Waves - So sorry you are hurting. I cannot imagine a C section. I'm sure it hurts like a Bitch!!

Sandy - SO excited for your appointment today~!! 

Mirolee- I said congrats on FB, but YAY!!!! A boy for our group!

Ashlee- Such a pretty crib. I wanted white SO bad, but someone gave us a free crib, so I can't really complain much. 

Afm - bought rugs for Harper's room last night. Thought we could get by with 2 5X7 rugs, but they are TINY in the room. They were only $67 a piece at target, so i'm going to make them work. We can't afford a $500 rug that takes up the entire floor space.
 



Attached Files:







Rugs.jpg
File size: 25.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Cowgirl07

Nikki that sucks this was the first year I got a refund. 
Julie that's awesome about the pack and play. 
I try to stay around and be supportive sometimes it's hard but usually not.


----------



## frsttimemama

Katrina, your chart looks awesome! And by the way, LOOOVE your ticker!


----------



## Ingodshand

Britt- I love your rugs! So cute

Sandy- I am feeling okay. Been doing more training for my backups this week and just trying to get through the days. 

Morgan- Can not believe you already lost some of your plug! She will be here so soon!

Rob made me so mad last night and I am so tired of my house being such a mess. He does a lot of the laundry and helps to pick up, but I like my house to look put together and I get very anxious when stuff if all over the place. We also had tacos last night which I was really excited about but something on my taco was burning my mouth. He asked if I was okay a few times and when I didn't get better he just rolled his eyes at me. I then picked up my taco, called him a jerk, threw it at him and ran upstairs crying. I know it is just my hormones, stress and being scared of birth, but then he wanted me to apologize. Whatever, he was being so mean! I am still fuming!


----------



## frsttimemama

Ugh sooo frustrating! They just don't get it sometimes! Mine is awful and it's getting cleaned tonight! ! When it's messy, it stresses me out, and I cannot relax!

Should this be an abdominal ultrasound?


----------



## wavescrash

12 weeks... is it your NT scan? It should be abdominal by now :)


Hannah's coming home tonight. I'm so excited to see her and anxious about how we're going to handle the 2 of them but fortunately Leah slept great last night (fed her at midnight & then went to bed, woke up for a bottle at 4am and then back to sleep until 8:30) so as long as she continues this trend, it should be okay. Just nervous about the day time because Leah tends to sleep all day long between feedings and Hannah is a little tornado lol. Autumn's spending the night tomorrow night so we'll have all 3 which should be even crazier! I should probably get the living room cleaned up though. Haven't done anything aside from a few dishes since coming home from the hospital lol.


----------



## RobertRedford

Super quiet day at work. my boss just said that if it stays quiet, we can leave at noon today (5 hours early! yipeeee!) and its friday, AND payday! 

SO hungry, I am having the craziest cravings today. Olives, a breakfast sandwhich, or devilled eggs. yup. I told you they were weird! 

Nikki, boo for owing taxes. darn irs.

katrina, yay for getting a refund. I am still waiting for mine! I'm extremely hopeful for you this month, just have a really good feeling! 

Ashlee, I love the crib! Its so pretty and girly! and it converts to a toddler bed? 

your thoughts-- Going to the lake house tonight but I'm supposed to get my beta's done tomorrow am and there isn't a lab near the lake house. should i go tonight after work (30ish hours after the last draw?) or wait until monday?


----------



## Cowgirl07

Sandy I think it would be abdominal. 
Amanda it's up to you and your Dr. I would see what they say. 
I'm not super confident this week hasn't been the greatest but hopefully next week will be better.


----------



## Ingodshand

Yeah I just wish I could do it all myself, but my back is killing me!

It should be abdominal!! Can not wait to see pics!


----------



## Ingodshand

Amanda- I would just wait for Monday. Then you will have a nice big jump!! 

Katrina- It's the weekend!!! I hope next week is better for you:happydance:


----------



## morganwhite7

Amanda- I would also wait til Monday... you KNOW you're preggo and that it's a sticky babe.. I would just go Monday to see those suuuuuupa high levels :)

Sarah- LOL @ throwing the taco!!! Sounds like something I'd do.. Hahaha I have reached the "crybaby" stage where everything he does (and DOESN'T) do makes me cry. Sex is hard, I feel ugly and frequently give up and say "hmmph, you hate me and I'm fat, I'm done :(" but really I just want him to say "you're beautiful". Like I expect him to read my mind and if he doesn't, all hell breaks loose. I am so ready to feel normal again. Oh and I wish he'd put his STUPID DISHES into the DISHWASHER... instead of not rinsing them and putting them into the sink for me to rinse/load. Haha we had a brawl over that lastnight too. Lolol :haha:


----------



## frsttimemama

Thanks ladies! That's what I am thinking too, but I didn't have an NST last time.


----------



## RobertRedford

Sarah, I missed the taco story. Sorry it was so frustrating, but lol at you throwing the taco at him! 

Thanks ladies, I will wait until Monday. the stupid doctor will have a freak out over it but she can deal. i dont like her.


----------



## TTCaWee1

Hi ladies!

Lol at throwing the taco. I can just picture it - lettuce and cheese flying around then stomping upstairs. Lmao. Sounds like one of my hormonal moments. 

There is a baby in the next room that just screams and screams. It's so loud. I feel bad for it but I think I feel worse for the mom. 

We are getting closer to going home. They think sometime next week. She has been breast feeding for 15-20 min at a time, every feeding since 10pm last night. We tried a bottle yesterday with formula and she wasn't a fan. Tried a bottle today with breast milk and she went to town. Doc said if she continues to do this well they will stop the tube feeds instead of cutting them in half. I really hope she does bc then we can get the tube out of her nose


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Sarah - I too and LOLing at the thought of a flying taco!!! DH and I have been fighting too over seemingly dumb stuff. It's got to be hormones! 

Morgon - DH and I are barely DTD. He just stopped acting interested. I was really concerned at first, because he's always been very vocal about needing/wanting BD, but i've asked him several times, and he says he's fine. Hmm. Not sure what to think. Sometimes I think it's because we are having a girl and now that kicks and moves all the time, he's just weirded out by it. Plus, i'm just not interested. Still, part of it bothers me.. like i'm fat and ugly now. 

RR- I agree.. Go have a good weekend and go monday when you get back! You are fine!

Rachel- So glad to hear that Ellie is getting better and better and that she will be going home very soon! I bet you guys can't wait.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Rachel so glad to hear Ellie is doing so well!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Go ellie your doing so awesome


----------



## Ingodshand

morganwhite7 said:


> Amanda- I would also wait til Monday... you KNOW you're preggo and that it's a sticky babe.. I would just go Monday to see those suuuuuupa high levels :)
> 
> Sarah- LOL @ throwing the taco!!! Sounds like something I'd do.. Hahaha I have reached the "crybaby" stage where everything he does (and DOESN'T) do makes me cry. Sex is hard, I feel ugly and frequently give up and say "hmmph, you hate me and I'm fat, I'm done :(" but really I just want him to say "you're beautiful". Like I expect him to read my mind and if he doesn't, all hell breaks loose. I am so ready to feel normal again. Oh and I wish he'd put his STUPID DISHES into the DISHWASHER... instead of not rinsing them and putting them into the sink for me to rinse/load. Haha we had a brawl over that lastnight too. Lolol :haha:

YES!! The dishwasher drives me crazy too. Like really, just bend over and put them in the dang thing instead of getting crusty in the sink!


----------



## RobertRedford

Rachel, that is GREAT news! I can't wait for you all to go home!

Britt, sorry you and hubs arent DTD that often. I wouldn't worry too much. Pregnancy brings on a lot of changes and it can be hard on daddy to be's, whether they vocalize it or not. 

Any good suggestions for prentals? The one I am taking is seriously the size of a horse pill and I can't swallow it. im not that great at taking pills to begin with, either. My prenatal dha is a small gel capsule that is really easy to take, i just need a good all aorund prenatal vitamin.


----------



## wavescrash

Rachel - That's great news. So exciting, go Ellie!

Apparently there was a miscommunication and Autumn is spending the night tonight, not tomorrow night. I was hoping to ease into it with just Hannah the first night since she's a total handful but oh well. I also have a nasty headache so I'm just not looking forward to having a house full of people making noise lol.

I need to get the apartment cleaned up a little more before Hannah gets home and I just can't fight this headache. I also need to call my insurance company and add Leah to it so she has coverage for the frequency of upcoming appointments until we get Medicaid applied for. Speaking of which, I need to apply for Medicaid. I just don't have the energy to do anything. And I need to let the company that deals with my LOA know the baby was born. I've intended on doing it all every single day this week and then before I know it, it's evening and too late to call anyone. Here's hoping I find the energy on Monday.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

RR- I take a gummy! I took the big horse pills before I got pregnant with no issues, but the iron in them start making me really sick. Now, I take the gummies with an iron supplement. I just take the target brand gummy prenatal.


----------



## wavescrash

RobertRedford said:


> Any good suggestions for prentals? The one I am taking is seriously the size of a horse pill and I can't swallow it. im not that great at taking pills to begin with, either. My prenatal dha is a small gel capsule that is really easy to take, i just need a good all aorund prenatal vitamin.

I could only take the gummy ones because regular prenatals made me throw up, no matter which ones I took. The only difference with the gummies is that you have to take 2 at a time as opposed to just 1.


----------



## HWPG

i also take gummy prenatals.
re: crying - omg this morning on the way to work i was a mess! i was sad because "we're having a boy and i love my my nephew and how can i love another boy as much as him and i'm so scared that i wont and that my family wont and do you love him already (to OH)?" - and then "why are you yelling at me (to OH)?" - him: "i'm not, i'm yelling at the other stupid drivers!" - me: "but the other drivers arent in the car and youre shouting and it feels like you're shouting at me and people in the other cars think we are fighting" (tears running down my face). i even tried to stop them, like think happy thoughts, but they just keep flowing. i felt ridiculous. 
work was/is busy. since i'm flying out on sunday, i have to get all my shit done today and things tied up for next week. we went out to lunch (dim sum, omg, yum!) and that was great. and tonight we are staying in just with each other so i can get all the smothering and loving i need before being away for a week.
i am packing workout clothes and my bathing suit next week - i'll post a bump pic from the pool, even if it's not warm enough! hehe.


----------



## asmcsm

Things are crazy at work today so making this quick lol

Thanks ladies! I love the crib too! I can't wait to do more to her room. Need to start sewing the curtains and sheets, etc...been procrastinating whoops!

Amanda, the crib converts to a toddler bed, day bed and a full bed! The sides become a headboard and footboard and we'd just have to buy rails. Also, I take the gummy prenatals as well. After a while I just couldn't swallow those horse pills. I'll admit, I went probably 4 weeks without taking them because I was still puking and ran out and just didn't get any more... but I've been taking them daily again

Ohhh and I ordered my carseat :happydance: Was $128 after tax as opposed to the usual $149 plus tax


----------



## frsttimemama

I take the Walmart prenatals. Spring Valley or something. I haven't been sick from them, but I take them at night before I go to bed.

Ultrasound was good. Baby looks great. Everything looks normal. Should have results Monday or Tuesday, buy I'm not really worried about it. We got to see him/her for about 30 minutes , even in 3D & 4D! She always does. Can't see lots with those yet. My placenta is anterior and posterior wrapping along the left side. I will get a picture up soon. Oh yeah, and it was abdominal AND transvaginal. Measuring between 12+0 and 12+4. Such a great feeling, although a little bittersweet. He/she has their brother's nose and toes we think. And their hands in front of their face like their brother almost always did. We could not see a nub so no guessing there. Hubby says girl because the HR was 165. I'm unsure. We'll see!


----------



## morganwhite7

Post a pic Sandy!!! That's so exciting :)

AFM- Leaving for Olive Garden.. This preggo is hungry!!!


----------



## Ingodshand

What great news Sandy! Glad everything is just perfect!!


----------



## clynn11

Great news Sandy!!! So happy for you.

Mmmm olive garden sounds good Morgan. We're having some steak and asparagus with twice baked potatoes. Yum.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Great news Sandy 
Morgan sounds delicious I'm so tired i might not stay up for supper.


----------



## asmcsm

Omg you guys are making me so hungry! 

So glad everything went well at your apt sandy!


----------



## goldstns

Omg...rocking my baby to sleep on a Friday night is way better then any party or bar (things I used to do on the weekends)


----------



## morganwhite7

Awww Nicki that's so sweet.. I just can't wait!! :)

It was delish, now time for bed, falling asleep with my eyes open.. Lol


----------



## frsttimemama

Aww Nikki! :)It is really amazing how our lives can change so muc and we can love it so much!

Thanks! :) It's a huge relief! We stopped at a fish fry to benefit a local youth group. Then I promptly dell asleep on the couch. For a couple hours. Ha. Now I'm ready for bed. Another night on the couch keeping an eye on Hubby. I can't wait for him to feel better. She started our DVD of scans today. Love having all my scans on DVD! 

Ps I can't get my picture to upload. I'll try again tomorrow. Sorry!


----------



## wavescrash

So Hannah's home for the weekend (going back to my mom's during the day next week since I still can't lift her) and Autumn's also spending the night tonight. OH worked until 7pm, had to pick up the girls from my mom's house and stop at the store since we haven't been grocery shopping in nearly 2 weeks. Needless to say it was nearly 9pm by the time they got in the door and a little settled in. 

Hannah was overtired (9pm is her usual bedtime and her schedule is totally off from being with my mom all week) and when she's overtired, she's a total hellion. She ran around like crazy, made a huge mess within minutes (which is normal lol) and was climbing on the furniture despite being told not to and taken off said furniture a million times. I was about ready to lose my mind lol. THEN I was feeding Leah a bottle but had her sitting up to burp her. Hannah was trying to be nice and cover her with a swaddle blanket and somehow stumbled and headbutted the baby. Leah immediately started crying and Hannah felt guilty and tried burrowing herself into my lap.

Autumn's been doing an okay job at helping us with Hannah but decided that she would rather look through the new books we bought for Hannah a few weeks ago instead of keeping an eye on Hannah while Tyler took care of stuff & I had the baby.

Fortunately, Hannah went down for bed pretty easily. Leah's due to eat in a half hour (midnight my time) and then the rest of us are going to bed for the night. Here's hoping tomorrow's a better/easier day once Hannah's had a good night's sleep lol.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Nikki I 100% agree! 

Sandy that's great news!

Urgh, so we decided I wouldn't go back on BC because it's taken so long for my body to regulate. We decided on the condom route. Has anyone else had problems with them? I hate them. They make me sore! Looks like we are going to end up playing with fire and using the pull out method!


----------



## Ingodshand

Waves- hope the girls are sleeping for you tonight and tomorrow is another day!!

Bb- not sure on the condoms but I used to get some irritation from them. Hopefully it gets better!

I cannot sleep! Been having period like cramps since about 5 last night. They do not seem like anything that I can time but so uncomfortable. Sunday is a full moon so here's to hoping!


----------



## frsttimemama

Bb, I don't see anything wrong with that. I probably wouldn't even have done that. Ha. Fx for answers soon!

Sarah, hopes they either stop or make something happen! 

Afm, I am a bum. I fell asleep on the couch for a couple hours last night, woke up about 1030 and had a snack then back to sleep. Hubby has been on the phone all morning though so I will probably nap some more and then work this afternoon. Hubby has to work a 12 hour midnight shift tonight so I will probably spend my Saturday night cleaning and doing laundry. Exciting right? I will be so glad to get some cleaning done though!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Amanda waves oh poor Leah. Lol Hannah will get better, I guess I carried my sister around by her head when I was little. 
Nikki that sounds awesome.
Bb I don't like condoms much, is there certain kinds you like? 
Sarah hope the full moon means something 
Afm nothing to exciting happened yesterday thank goodness. I have to fence today and Dh is going on a road trip.


----------



## brunettebimbo

No none :lol:


----------



## RobertRedford

Awww Nikki, that's so sweet!! 

Bb, I'm not a condom fan so I'm not much help. 

I woke up this morning b.l.o.a.t.e.d! 4w5d bloat. Crazy. Ignore my pjs and messy bathroom. The guest bathroom doesn't get as much love as it should and it's a lazy Saturday over here.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.6 KB
Views: 16


----------



## frsttimemama

Katrina, that sounds icky if its as muddy there as here! Your chart looks great!

So hubby doesnt have to work midnight shift sfter all, which means I should have gotten up and cleaned this morning since he invited my brother and his girlfriend over. Ugh. I'm making homemade pizza. Yumm After working 3-7. Boo on that. Lol


----------



## frsttimemama

Waves, sorry you had a rough night! Hope today is better!

Amanda, cute!!


----------



## wavescrash

Haha thanks ladies.

This morning has been interesting. Hannah is still just as hyper and defiant this morning as she always is. Coloring on furniture. Climbing on furniture she knows she's not allowed to. She's trying to help with Leah but isn't listening when we try to explain things or guide her. She climbed on the couch while I was holding Leah and nearly kicked her in the head. Kept trying to climb over her rock & play sleeper while Leah was in it. I asked her to help me with diaper changes by carrying the wipes and ointment to the couch and she just threw them on the ground and walked away lol. So needless to say I'm terrified to have the two of them home alone with me. Fortunately this week Hannah will be at my mom's during the day and come home when OH gets out of work so he'll be here to help me but the following week, he's working 10-7 again and it'll just be me with both girls. I have a feeling I'm going to wind up wearing Leah in the ring sling my cousin made me A LOT.

I think we're attempting a trip to the grocery store later with all 3 of us. Heaven help me.


----------



## frsttimemama

Oh my that sounds stressful!


----------



## Kiamaria83

Hi girls. Sorry I haven't been on much . I've been trying to read along but nothing is going in. Just soooo tired and sicky.
Amanda great news about your hcg 
Amanda. Sounds like a v stressful night for you. 
Rachel exciting that your princess will be home soon.
Mirolee. Awsome that your team blue. Boys are awsome , no future boyfriends to deal with haha.
Bb how are you doing ? Also wondering is tristan toilet trained ? If so how on earth do you start? Elliott is just showing no interest whatsoever. All he will do is trump on his potty then high five himself after! 
So sorry I have missed loads of you girls off. Not intentional at all. Hope you're all ok.


----------



## brunettebimbo

I'm ok one minute and not the next. I've heard of 2 unplanned pregnancies this week and it's hard to digest :( I hate the bitter feeling!

Yes Tristan is toilet trained during the day. No where near ready for night time training yet. We've tried 2 times and failed. He was 2 and a half when we day trained him. We did try before but he just kept peeing everywhere so waited a few months and tried again and he cracked it. I booked a week off work, bought a star chart and plenty of chocolate buttons. I let him run round with no bottoms on and kept putting him on the potty, checking if he needed a wee etc. Everytime he was successful he got a chocolate button and a star and after so many stars he would get a new Hot Wheels Car. After he had cracked that bit we progressed to pants. That was a little trickier but didn't take long.


----------



## Kiamaria83

Ahh it's so hard when skanks announce pregnancies. Unfortunately they seem to be super fertile and have hundreds of kids. You will have your baba soon. Thanks for the info. Thats a really good idea. Think ill wait a couple of months for warmer weather and then we'll try again . I cant ever imagine him being dry at night though.


----------



## Cowgirl07

It was icky my pants coveralls and shoes were soaked. Since I'm not pregnant I see myself having a cocktail at the end of the year bowling party.
Amanda you look great!
Waves good luck.


----------



## wavescrash

Thanks. We ended up not going to the grocery store, thank heavens. My dad was planning to come visit today when he got out of work at 2pm and the way Hannah's nap schedule worked out, by the time she woke up, my dad was already on his way so we couldn't go out. Now Tyler and my dad took Hannah to get us KFC for dinner and then my dad's taking Autumn back to my mom's house. So I think tomorrow we'll take just Hannah & Leah to the grocery store. I'm going to try & wear Leah in my ring sling my cousin made me so fingers crossed for that lol.


As for potty training, that's probably the same method we'll use but neither myself or Hannah are ready to try yet. She's going to be 2 next month so I think I'll wait until she's 2 and a half as well. Hopefully she'll comprehend a reward system like that a little bit more so that it will be more successful. Plus Leah will be older and that will hopefully make it easier for me to focus mostly on Hannah/potty training at that time.


----------



## RobertRedford

Collette, lol at "skanks"! 

Waves, glad things are going okay. I hope they ease up and the next few days get easier for all. This must be a big adjustment for Hannah!

Hi to everyone else. Hope you're all having a good weekend. 
Currently in the jacuzzi tub with milk and cookies. Aaaah heaven!


----------



## frsttimemama

Bb, I hate that. It happened to me a lot, too. It's not fair. I don't understand it, but it sure does seem to work that way. I'm sure you wil have your sticky rainbow soon!

Collette, sorry you are feeling lousy. Feel better soon! 

Katrina, YUCK! Enjoy your drink. You deserve it. I still think your chart looks great. Don't give up!

Amanda, is that like a hot tub? I ask because I thought pregnant women weren't supposed to use them? Yum to milk and cookies!

Waves, glad things worked out that way. Yum to KFC!

AFM, work was less than stellar and turned into 6.5 hours instead of 4. Ugh. Missed dinner with my fam at my house. Hubby cooked and handled it. He's awesome. I'm Tylenol PM'ed with my heating pad on the couch after my leftovers. Ahh.. lol.


----------



## RobertRedford

Sandy, no, our bath tub is just an oversized tub with jets. I don't use the jets or keep it too hot.


----------



## wavescrash

Ugh I really hate hate hate postpartum hormones.


----------



## clynn11

Waves :hugs: Sorry that things are difficult now, but they will settle and you will get into the swing of things. Sending lots of love and positive vibes!!!

Amanda your blump (bloat bump) is adorable!!!

Both good and bad day for me. Got to see all of my family who I absolutely adore. Then my little sister announced her official name choices. Carter Anthony for a boy. Aaliyah Lynn for a girl. :( Why why why is she taking my middle name too?!?!?!?! My middle name is Lynn and my mom's middle name is Lynn. I have ALWAYS said my first born daughter will have the middle name Lynn after me and my mom so it's really a stab to the heart that she would take that special thing from me. I'm feeling really emotional over it right now :'(


----------



## asmcsm

Ugh that sucks Cassidy :( if be pissed/upset/emotional in your position too. He obviously knows you're already using the name. I somewhat know how you're feeling since my cousin announced using my original boy name in front of our whole family knowing that it was the name I had picked, but I wasn't pregnant already and had an announced name! I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you that she's having a boy and you won't have to worry about it


----------



## Kiamaria83

Eugh cass that's really annoying.i think I would go ape shit at her! 
Amanda I didnt realise hannah was so young, for some reason I thought she was 3. Isnt 2 a hard age. They are so unreasonable lol. Agree about potty training. We tried at 2 and they just dont understand so hoping that few months makes a diff. 
Sandy did you have another gd test ? If so how did it go? Sorry I have probably missed loads
amanda sounds lovely, milk is so much better than champers lol


----------



## brunettebimbo

Cassidy your due first so I'd use it anyway!


----------



## goldstns

Sorry cass! I'd say something to her if she ends up ha Ing a girl. Fingers crossed its a boy.

sandy- can u have Tylenol pm and heating pad when preggo?


----------



## goldstns

Waves- praying things get better soon!!

Robert- were they home make cookies?? Yummy


----------



## frsttimemama

Cassidy, I'd be pissed and definitely say something to her. Hopefully she has a boy! That's crazy, especially since you already said you were using it.

Nikki, yes, my doctor said I could last time. She told me to take it when I had a hard time sleeping. The tylenol PM is just tylenol and benadryl, and the heating pad is ok as long as it's not on my belly.

Collette, yes. I had the 3 hour, and failed it. Two out of four numbers were a bit too high. My sugar checks have mostly been ok except for 3 being too high by 1-4 points. I have missed a couple checks the past 2 days though. I have either gotten tied up at work and forgot or fell asleep after 
supper. Oops!

Waves, hope last night was better.

Amanda, ok. I just didn't know. I imagine the jets are ok though? I thought they just worried about the temperature.

Hubby just had to go into work for 12 hours. :( He still isn't up to par. I suppose that means cleaning and laundry for me, which is MUCH needed, but I am going back to sleep awhile first.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Cassidy how awful of her. That sucks. 
Afm off to Milwaukee today ill check in tonight.


----------



## frsttimemama

That sounds much more fun than my plans for the day of cleaning, although I do love a clean house. :)
My house needs the attention, but I am SO tired lately. Oh well, maybe a nap later! What are you doing there?

Hubby swears Baby is a girl. My mom is buying girl stuff. She says if we don't need it, we will just have a yard sale and take the money for formula or diapers or whatever. Sweet intention, but I am not sure I want to deal with a yard sale. Hopefully I will be getting some energy back soon and everything won't sound like so much work.. lol.


----------



## frsttimemama

I forgot to add that Friday when I did the nuchal translucency screen, they weighed me on a regular scale that has the spinning dials you know? As opposed to digital like the doctors office (mine and theirs are pretty close).. and that one said I had gained 7 pounds. In a WEEK!! OMG. I decided if that was true, I was done eating carbs, GD or not. Mine at home I got on this morning and I haven't gained anything thank goodness, but geesh! That was scary! And I don't think it's fair to use inaccurate info because that skews my risk factors.


----------



## wavescrash

Kiamaria83 said:


> Amanda I didnt realise hannah was so young, for some reason I thought she was 3. Isnt 2 a hard age. They are so unreasonable lol. Agree about potty training. We tried at 2 and they just dont understand so hoping that few months makes a diff.

Yeah, she'll be 2 next month. It is SUCH a hard age. I've heard 3 is worse though so it'll be a crazy two years and then Leah will be entering the same stage lol. 



clynn11 said:


> Waves :hugs: Sorry that things are difficult now, but they will settle and you will get into the swing of things. Sending lots of love and positive vibes!!!




goldstns said:


> Waves- praying things get better soon!




frsttimemama said:


> Waves, hope last night was better.

Thanks everyone. I had PPD after Hannah & am hoping it doesn't happen again. Last night sucked, honestly. Leah spit up a lot and that kinda set it off. It led to me yelling at OH for unintentionally trying to suffocate the baby for swaddling her wrong. Oh well. Today's a new day.


----------



## frsttimemama

Waves, I hope you don't have to struggle with that this time around! I also hope today is better for you!

GD concern: I have been testing for ketones like they told me to since Tuesday.. and every single day I have trace ketones. I'm going to call them tomorrow, but they said that they would just increase food intake if I had ketones so I did that before I called them. I'm eating more, even eating ice cream or chocolate if it sounds good.. I don't understand what's going on? I don't know how I can eat more. I can't gain a bunch of weight. I don't know. We'll see what they say. Anybody have any thoughts?


----------



## Kiamaria83

Ahh sandy thats a shame. It's good that you're being looked after though and hopefully it's manageable. 
Amanda. I am now terrified of having 2 small ones. Sounds like it is very hard. You must be so tired


----------



## frsttimemama

Thanks Collette. I am. Just a little frustrating because I don't understand it. I'm sure you'll be just fine with 2 little ones! :) I'm sure the thought of it is overwhelming. I can't imagine it. On the other hand, I've never imagined myself with more than one child, either. Maybe that's the difference.


----------



## clynn11

I don't think she's looking at it from my point of view. I tried telling my mom how I was feeling and it ended coming out as "She's stealing my middle name!!!" LOL. My mom was like "It's not like she's intentionally trying to steal a name from you she thought it was a family name and likes it." and was trying to justify it to me and of course I end up crying and going in the bathroom. I'm an emotional person anyways, add pregnancy on top of that and I cry at the littlest things lol. I don't even know if I could sit there and explain to my mom WHY it upsets me so much because a lot of it has to do with her not being there for my pregnancy like she is for Alexis's, jealousy of having to share all of the milestones, etc. I feel like that was my last special thing and she took it. But I also don't want to seem like the crazy jealous bitch sister who goes off for her choosing the same middle name you know? I really WISH that I didn't care, but I just do. 

Katrina- keeping everything crossed you get your BFP! I'm chart stalking you daily :haha:

Colette- Sorry you're feeling like crap <3

BB- I'm so sorry hun :hugs: That rainbow babe is coming. I know it. Until then I am sending you lots of positive vibes and love. 

Sandy- wish I could give some advice/insight but I know NOTHING about GD or everything that comes with it. I hope you and your docs can figure out what's going on with the ketones.

Julie- How have you been feeling??

Rachel- Your new profile pic of Ellie is so stinking cute!

Waves- I love all of the updates of Leah, she's so tiny!

Nikki- How's Alia doing??


----------



## brunettebimbo

Have you spoken to your sister about it?


----------



## Ingodshand

Cassidy- maybe try to talk to your sister? If you tell her how upset you are then maybe she will change her mind? I would be really mad too!

Sandy- not sure about the gd but I have had trace ketones my whole pregnancy and I do not have gd so hopefully won't be that big an issue!

My parents took alyssa today so I finished washing Some baby clothes and now getting a Mani/pedi. At least my nails will be pretty for birth!


----------



## frsttimemama

Thanks ladies :)

Sarah, that sounds wonderful! I have a gift certificate I'm saving for a mani/pedi for when it gets warmer and I'm too fat to reach my feet! ;)

Cass, I'd still talk to your sister. I can imagine how frustrating it is that your mom doesn't seem to get it. 

I've gotten a lot done today. Never enough, but a lot. I'm done. Haha. I have 2 more loads of laundry to fold and put away, but other wise, I quit.


----------



## brunettebimbo

I hate doing washing! It's the folding and putting away that I hate the most :lol:

We've had a pretty chilled weekend, fed the ducks etc. Just snuggled up in bed watching Turbo with Tristan because Hubby has been called into work! Back on the diet and gym tomorrow! I've really let myself go and we go away in 6 weeks!


----------



## Kiamaria83

Cass I agree. You need to tell her how you feel. It sounds like you're making sacrifices for her , I mean who would share a baby shower. You are being very understanding but I think the whole name thing is a step too far. Big hugs.
Sarah. Sounds like you have had a nice pamper day. I bet the pregnancy massages a nice. I am going to book one when I'm bigger.


----------



## clynn11

I just messaged her about it. I don't think I could have a conversation on the phone or in person about it because every time I even think about it I start crying. We'll see.


----------



## frsttimemama

Totally understand that Cassidy! I hope she understands and respects your feelings. I don't understand why she would even want to have the same name as your baby? I would want my baby to have it's own unique name.


----------



## asmcsm

I'm agreeing with Colette on this one. You've been such a good sport about so much already and I applaud you for being such a big person about having to share this special time with your sister. But the name thing really is just pushing it too far. I really hope your sister gets it and finds another name


----------



## clynn11

Ugh. I hate this. My mom messaged me (assuming my little sister already read the message so she is responding for her?) and was basically like "fact of the matter is Alexis is pregnant too whether by accident or not," etc. and "It is up to you on how you wish to respond to things." I honestly do not understand how they are not seeing my point of view. I wish I could just turn my emotions off and not give a damn. I give up.


----------



## frsttimemama

I finally got it to work.. here's a picture of Baby from our ultrasound! :)
 



Attached Files:







24pe32b.jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## clynn11

Soooo cute Sandy!! <3 <3


----------



## frsttimemama

Cassidy, they are being ridiculous and selfish. I'm so sorry that you are having to deal with this. I hope she just has a boy and then it won't be an issue anymore, except for the fact that they wanted to be this way. I hope it gets better. We are here for you to vent any time; I know I'd need it for sure!


----------



## Kiamaria83

Cass does your little sis still live at home? That would anger me so much. Maybe just remind them how long you have wanted this and how many tears have been shed over the months of seeing a bfn and now you have finally got your bfp you want your little girl to have her own name and not have to share it . Your sis is being a bit childish by choosing the same name. Lets hope she's having a boy!
Bb sounds like a lovely day. I love watching films and snuggling.


----------



## clynn11

Yeah she still lives at home. She just turned 18 end of August. I hate it. I hope and wish every day that she has a boy and that makes me sad. I want to be excited if i'm getting a little niece, I don't want to resent anything about the situation or her name. I really thought they'd get it. It's so frustrating. I mean, I explained it all to them in the message. How i'm having issues with sharing milestones, etc. How it's hard for me that my little sister got pregnant 'accidentally' in the second month of her relationship while my husband and I were off birth control for 2 years and hardcore TTC for 13 cycles before finally getting our BFP. Seeing my mom go to her appointments and none of mine. Sharing my baby shower. It's all extremely hard for me.


----------



## Kiamaria83

Sandy lovely pic. It amazes me how they look so developed at 12 weeks.


----------



## Kiamaria83

Maybe your mum is being protective as she sees herself doing a lot with the baby , I'm guessing she'll support you sis a lot. But still ,it's out of order. I just dont know why she would want the same name. Maybe just speak to her without your mum there and see what she says


----------



## frsttimemama

I just don't understand how they can not understand when you spell it out completely for them. :( I'm sad for you. 

Collette, I know what you mean! It amazed me, too. We could see the little toes and fingers and even the little nose! We have already decided that the toes and nose are the same as his/her big brother. It was funny that we could pick out so much, especially my husband, because at this point last time, we were like, "Umm, what was that part?" Ha.


----------



## Kiamaria83

It's lovely. Must be so hard for you but it's nice to have the same features from big brother. 
I'm off to bed this lightweight can't stay up any longer. Have a good evening girlies.

Oh and has anyone heard from stg ?


----------



## brunettebimbo

Cassidy I think they are being unreasonable :hugs:

Sandy lovely scan picture. Amazing how developed they look so early on. 

I haven't heard from STG, I wrote in her journal, she liked my comment but never replied. I hope she's ok.


----------



## asmcsm

Oh my god Cassidy, that's just ridiculous. You've been so supportive of your sister and have offered to share so much with her already why can't they see that you just want this one thing to yourself. I'm so sorry. I'm so frustrated for you :( just hoping that both our sisters have boys.


----------



## frsttimemama

I haven't heard from STG. I commented in her journal today because I just found it. I lost the link for the longest time! Hope she's well!

Ash, I agree with you. I hope your sister has a boy, too! When will she find out? 

I hear ya, Collette! It's 8 pm, and I'm SO ready for bed. Ha.


----------



## asmcsm

My sister is finding out on April 15th. I'm actually going with her to her apt.


----------



## frsttimemama

You and Cassidy are both so strong! I would probably be so unbelievably jealous it would be ridiculous! I struggled with my sister's first baby for quite awhile. I came around, but still. I'm sure that it is really hard to share this special and important time in your life.


----------



## RobertRedford

I agree, I would not be able to handle my siblings having a kid right now. Although my pregnancy was completely accidental so I guess I can't talk. I do commend you both for being so strong though!!

Sandy, beautiful scan picture! 

Must be something in the air today. I have been an emotional wreck all day. The reality of a divorce setting in kind of hit me today and it's been tears all day. Really hard. MS has kicked in even more, too, so im currently a sick moody teary mess. Here's to next week being brighter!

Just worked out and I'm getting my toes done. Hoping some me time will help!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Evening ladies!

Cassidy- I would be pissed about the middle name thing. Jeez. You are already sharing a baby shower, and now she has to pick the same middle name? You have every right to be upset about it. I don't think i'd do well with a sibling having a baby that close to me. 

Sandy - great scan!!! Glad everything looked well at the appointment

RR- Sorry you are having a rough day. Pregnancy emotions are nothing to mess with and i'm sure a divorce looming, doesn't help at all.

Arm- Not much to report... weekend flew by as always. Harper was very quiet for a few days and I considered calling the OB on monday, but she's been more active since last night, so I think i'm good. It did make me realize that I wouldn't hesitate to call if I thought there was a problem. It's snowing. calling for 3-6"...I could just cry.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Also.. has anyone else noticed huge discrepancy's in ticker information? My ticker here says baby is 14" and my "What to Expect" app says the baby is only 9"! That seems like a HUGE difference. I just like to know these things, so i'm curious which is more accurate!


----------



## goldstns

So sry cass. I'd b mad too. These feeling will one day settle, but a name will be around forever. My older brother is the same way.

robert- feel better lady!

sandy- sry I have no keyton info/advice. I never did it. 

cross your fingers my glucose test comes back with good results tomorrow.

Alia was very fussy today, I think her belly hurt cuz she was a pooping machine. She LOVES baths! She's so cute. I put away her new born clothing and brought out her 3-6 month clothing (along with her 0-3 month clothing that is already out).

dh and I found time for sex...yay! No condom....dont think pregnancy comes easy for us and if I did then its meant to be.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Sandy great scan. 
Cassidy sorry no temp this morning. I had a little to much last night. 
I just got home and am so sleepy.


----------



## frsttimemama

Britt, i read something about a range so maybe one used one number and another a different number in the range? 

Amanda, hope today is better!

Katrina I can't wait for todays temp!

No ketones today but hubby says I still have to call. Ugh. I feel lousy today. Uncomfortable. I am sure baby is just growing which is great. I'll live. Can't wait for a nap after work though! Haha.


----------



## Cowgirl07

There you go Sandy. Not to exciting in my opinion. Oh I have another Dr appointment today. They must love seeing me once a week.
Happy saint Patrick's day ladies!


----------



## Ingodshand

Amanda- So sorry you are having a rough time! Hopefully this week is better

Sandy- What a cute picture of your little one!!

Britt- I think the measurement might be how they are measuring from rump to head or feet to head? That would be my only explanation!

Nikki- Can not believe Alia is two months already! Time has flown by!

Katrina- Happy St Paddys day to you!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Happy St. Paddy's day ladies! 

I'm not doing anything today. I am feeling so tired and worn down. I am tossing and turning all night because laying on my hips hurts. I occasionally just lay on my back because it's the only way I seem to get relief. I only have 97 days left. Some times it seems like no time at all, but others times I have no idea how i'll deal another 3 months! I am already getting quite uncomfortable at times!


----------



## RobertRedford

Thanks, All. Today is better! Have to remember that I'm human and it's okay to be sad and have mixed emotions about it all. Being pregnant and having crazy preggo hormones surely doesn't help. I've had crazy insomnia since before my bfp, but its finally going away, phew! I slept 10 hours last night and feel amazing today. It is supposed to be 75* here in CA today, too. thinking of going for a hike after work to take advantage of this gorgeous weather! 

Waves, how are you doing today?

Nikki, yay for no condoms but also holy cow! how would you feel if you got preggo again right away? 

Britt, sorry you're so uncomfortable. I hope you can get some rest today! I have no idea about the difference in the ticker vs. app. I notice a lot of differences betwen the few pregnancy apps i have on my phone, too. 

Hi to everyone else!

I wrapped, wrote cards and packaged most of the gifts for you all on saturday. I'm going to take them to the post office today to mail! 

Happy monday & st pattys day to you all! I totally spaced-- I am not wearing green.


----------



## clynn11

Happy 5 weeks Amanda!!

And happy st. Patties day everyone! Im posting from my phone in bed. Being lazy lol.


----------



## RobertRedford

Thanks, Cassidy! 

I'm jealous! I wish I was still in bed!


----------



## goldstns

Amanda- I think I'll let go and let someone else take the wheel. If I get preggo or not, either is fine right now.


----------



## RobertRedford

goldstns said:


> Amanda- I think I'll let go and let someone else take the wheel. If I get preggo or not, either is fine right now.

I love that outlook. we really have very little control over things like this! 

Can't wait to see what happens. I think we need more pics of Alia, too!

Also, have any of you joined any moms groups/ mom-to-be groups in your local area?


----------



## Kiamaria83

Happy st pats day girls.
Amanda how's things going with baby daddy ? Hormones are evil. Its so normal to be happy amd then balling your eyes out. 
Wow nikki imagine if you got preg straight away. That is both scary and exciting. 
Its 5 pm and I'm ready for bed! I need some energy. I haven't exercised in 9 weeks and feel gross.
I have my scan tomorrow at 4pm. I'm so scared.


----------



## RobertRedford

Collette, I feel you. I'm trying so hard to keep up with my exercise routine, but even now its getting hard! 

Things with babydaddy are going really well. He is trying to be tolerant of my crazy mood swings.


----------



## Kiamaria83

I physically cant exercise. Even my gillian m dvd makes me throw up after 10 mins. All I'm doing is walking the dogs at a snail pace haha.
Awsome about baby daddy. He sounds lovely.


----------



## goldstns

Amanda- thx! I'll post pics soon. She is dressed so cute today!!!! Know the feeling of picking out an outfit on the first day of school when u were younger? I kinda feel that way when dressing her.


----------



## goldstns

Can you post a video here? I have a cute one of her babbling


----------



## RobertRedford

Aww, Nikki, thats so cute! Can't wait to see pics! I have so much fun dressing and doing babydaddys daughters hair. She is 4.5 and has super long hair. We did all sorts of braids this weekend and it was so fun. 

Collette, thanks. We're trying really hard to make things work.


----------



## RobertRedford

I don't know if you can post videos. Maybe to youtube and then a link?


----------



## Ingodshand

CantHrdlyWait said:


> Happy St. Paddy's day ladies!
> 
> I'm not doing anything today. I am feeling so tired and worn down. I am tossing and turning all night because laying on my hips hurts. I occasionally just lay on my back because it's the only way I seem to get relief. I only have 97 days left. Some times it seems like no time at all, but others times I have no idea how i'll deal another 3 months! I am already getting quite uncomfortable at times!

My hips hurt a lot too so I actually kind of lay on my side/back. I put a pillow behind me so that I do not go completely flat, but lean on it. It really does help to relieve some hip pain and Evan is just perfect so I think it is fine!


----------



## Ingodshand

Not sure if I told you all, but one of the managers at my job had the hardest time getting pregnant. They went through IVF and had a little boy last July. Well.... they decided to get started right away to have another and naturally got pregnant with TWIN girls that are due the week before her son's birthday. Can you imagine??!!

Not meant to scare you Nikki! I love putting it in God's hands:)


----------



## RobertRedford

babbydaddy accidentally ran over our BOB stroller this weekend :( We were cleaning out the garage and had pulled a bunch of stuff out. it was folded up right behind his truck, and he didn't see it in the back up camera. Really sad, even though I was planning on giving it away anyways. Just scored a new one from babies r us! They had it marked down to $359 (from $449!) and they have an additional 20% off plus free shipping! woohoo.


----------



## RobertRedford

oh my gosh, sarah. I couldn't imagine, but how wonderful for them! The thought of twins scares me. props to all of you mommas who have had twins/ want twins. I don't know how I am going to handle one, let alone two!


----------



## Ingodshand

I always thought it would be fun to have twins, but very happy that we have only been given one!

So sad about your stroller, but yay for the discounts!


----------



## wavescrash

Ingodshand said:


> I always thought it would be fun to have twins, but very happy that we have only been given one!

Every time I've found out I was pregnant, I secretly wish it would be twins but then by the time I get toward the end of the pregnancy & definitely once the baby is finally here I'm so grateful it was only 1 lol.

I can't even begin to imagine my mental and emotional state if I had to take care of twins.


----------



## clynn11

Speaking of twins- I wonder how Julie is doing?!?! Haven't heard from her in a few days at least! I think... unless I missed a post from her somewhere lol.


----------



## wavescrash

Stupid/pointless rant because OH isn't home for me to vent to him about it lol.


I posted a picture on FB this morning of Leah smiling and mentioned how she is the first of my kids to have an actual dimple. My mom commented saying that both of my other girls have dimples. Because my mom has to comment or have an opinion on EVERYTHING. But neither Hannah nor Autumn have a true, actual dimple. They have creases in their cheeks when they smile, same as myself and everyone else... but those aren't actual dimples. They're not there when we slightly grin whereas Leah's REAL dimple is.

Does anyone else agree that there's a difference or am I wrong? lol.


----------



## brunettebimbo

I agree. Neither of your older girls have dimples. You have a bunch of cuties there :)


----------



## wavescrash

Thanks :)

She found a picture she took of my oldest with a dimple to show me and I swear to God, she's 8 years old and I have never seen a dimple on this girl. That picture must have been a glitch lol.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Lol no dimples on the older girls. 
Amanda can you message me who is involved so I can get things around :) 
Got rid of my beauty mark today and replaced it with a scab. It wasn't that bad but I was still nervous.


----------



## RobertRedford

Katrina, sent!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Thanks


----------



## TTCaWee1

Hey ladies. 

Waves your kids are beautiful. Your mom reminds me of mine. Always opinionated. 

Cassidy - sorry you are dealing with your sister. That sucks. But your baby will be born first right? Use the name then she'll be the weird one who used the same name. 

We are still in the hospital!!!! I may go nuts. They are talking about maybe another week. They put her feeding tube back in bc she wasn't taking her formula bottle fast enough with out falling asleep. Luckily they haven't had to use it and said they only will if they have to...I spent the majority of the day crying yesterday. This is just draining mentally and physically....Yesterday a baby went home smaller than Ellie, on home Heath care. I was actually upset and jealous even though I was slightly happy for them. This just isn't how I planned to spend my first 2 weeks as a family - sleeping in separate beds, pumping my milk and nurses telling me when I can feed my baby, having to go thru 2 locked doors just to get to her...ugh I could go on and on but I think you all get my drift. It sucks donkey dick. On a positive note, I weighed myself yesterday and I was 118 with my jeans and jacket so realistically maybe 115? I was 104 when I got preggo and I'd be happy with 110. 

Hope you are all doing well. I know I missed a few people but I'm on my cell and it's kinda hard to pump, eat and BnB on your phone all at the same time.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Hugs Rachel I'm sorry. Good job on the weight loss. 
Well now I'm symptom spotting this is not good!


----------



## clynn11

:hugs: Rachel. I can only imagine how hard that is to deal with. She will be home soon. Sending you all lots of love.

Waves- LOL I saw that and have noticed that your mom has to comment on just about everything ;) Lol. Leah's dimple is ADORABLE! <3 Is it only on the one side?

Thanks ladies. I'm just going to have to deal with it, obviously, I can't force her to pick a different name and I am 100% not changing Zuri's middle name. So whatever.


----------



## wavescrash

clynn11 said:


> Waves- LOL I saw that and have noticed that your mom has to comment on just about everything ;) Lol. Leah's dimple is ADORABLE! <3 Is it only on the one side?

Hahah how funny because I've had so many friends tell me, after being FB friends for awhile, that they notice how much my mom has a comment or opinion for EVERYTHING and always thinks she's right. Most of my long-time online friends can't stand her because of it lol. Heck, I can't stand her half the time but she's the closest relative either of us have that I can have babysit the girls.

Thanks :) Tyler's noticed it on the other side but I haven't yet. This side (pictured) is definitely more prominent.



TTCaWee1 said:


> Waves your kids are beautiful. Your mom reminds me of mine. Always opinionated.

Oh my goodness, you have no idea. The woman thinks she has the answer to everything in life and she's ALWAYS right. It's ridiculous. She tried telling me that taking an iron supplement is going to help with my postpartum hormones because I've been having cold flashes (?? whatever you want to call it but the opposite of hot flashes, where I get super frozen cold to the core, can't stop shivering & have something almost like an anxiety attack & start crying over something or another lol) and said that iron will help. I'm no doctor but I can almost guarantee that's totally incorrect lol.

So sorry you guys have to go through this, I can't imagine. But before you know it, she'll be home and this will all be a thing of the past <3


----------



## wavescrash

Oh... off-topic but I called to update my LOA file/let them know Leah was born via c-section which means I get 8 weeks of half-pay (and since she's nearly 2 weeks old already, I'm down to only 6 weeks! EEK!) And then I called to add Leah to my medical insurance until I can apply for Medicaid because she has her 2 week appt, obviously her care in the hospital after I delivered and then will have a 1 month check-up coming up as well plus vaccinations. I know Medicaid will cover 90-days prior to when you're approved but I didn't want to risk anything so I wanted to add her to my Target insurance just to be safe.

Well because Target no longer offers to part-time employees, my coverage was automatically dropped when open enrollment ended (last month.) I'm a part-time employee but average full-time hours so I was able to get on a full-time plan. Per pay period for me alone it was like $47. When I added Leah, it jumped up to $98 a pay period. So ridiculous. Needless to say I'm applying for Medicaid ASAP. I just need to print the forms and whatnot but last time I tried, it kept giving me an error.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Rachel - So sorry you are still in the hospital. I cannot imagine how that must be at all, and I know that is not how you wanted your first few weeks with Ellie. Just try to stay positive, and you will be home before you know it. 

Sarah- I do that too with the pillow. I kind of half lay on it, but it never lasts very long. 

RR- thank you! I'm so tired of being uncomfortable, but I shouldn't even be complaining.. i'm sure times are going to get much worse than they are now.


----------



## Disneybaby26

Sooooo I had been having what I though were BH since 11:30 this morning. Started timing them and they are about 5-8 minutes apart. Called OB to ask what was normal and try said to come in. Hooked me up to all the monitors, yup, legit contractions every five minutes! She said BH would be irregular. Anywho, not dilated, water is not broken. She said at this point there is nothing they would do to stop labor so it will either go away or get worse...I feel like a sitting duck!!


----------



## clynn11

Eeek Kara. That's so crazy that she could be here anytime now. The waiting game sounds intense, it's gonna drive me insane probably lol. 

Britt :hugs: I feel you on the hip pain. I've still been sleeping on my back, it's literally the only way I can get comfortable. My doctor said my body will know to move if i'm pinching the vein


----------



## morganwhite7

I feel the same way Kara.. like a sitting duck. I've done all the researching I can- I'm just pregnancied out lol (if that's a word). Just waiting, waiting. Irregular contractions, too. They register at every NST just not strong enough :/ Shower next week, DH got the duffle bag out and packed his change of clothes today.. I'm so ready!

p.s. I hope all is well with you and miss Makayla! They'll be here so soon!!! :)

Oh and still taking my EPO 1,350 mg daily (orally) and will start vaginally at 36 weeks.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Wow Kara! That's pretty crazy!! I would hate the not knowing that comes with that!! Keep us updated!!

Cassidy - I think I will keep sleeping on my back. It's the only way I am comfortable and it's not uncomfortable yet. I just can't stand not getting any sleep!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Wow Kara and Morgan I can't believe how soon your babies will be here seems like it wasn't that long ago you got your bfp.


----------



## Disneybaby26

Thanks girls!! I'd like her to bake more but of course now I'm like running around, took a shower, did a full shave of all necessary parts, making sure bills are paid, gotta go get a mani/pedi lol...

I'm a little freaked that they wouldn't do anything, I mean I haven't even had my strep test but I guess she wasn't worried bc my cervix is still closed. I'm not big on ambiguity, I like black and white!!

Cass- sorry about the middle name thing, that's totally crap! Fingers crossed for a boy so it's not an issue!


----------



## goldstns

Waves- I agree with you... those girls are soooo cute!!!

Here is my baby... not sure if I have already posted these ones...
 



Attached Files:







36.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 15









6.jpg
File size: 19.1 KB
Views: 13









3.jpg
File size: 20 KB
Views: 12









4.jpg
File size: 19.6 KB
Views: 13









2.jpg
File size: 18.8 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Cowgirl07

Cassidy I'm glad your baby is being born first, besides if you have your baby's name picked first she will look weird and like she copied you.
Alias like haha I'm two months old.


----------



## Disneybaby26

Morgan- so cute of DH to pack some clothes! I'm sure ill have to do that for Patrick or hell be wearing the same boxers for three days!! Lol

I thought about starting the EPO at like 37 weeks. The only think I've done differently was eat 6 dates last night bc I read that can shorten labor, and I love dates lol.


----------



## clynn11

She's so beautiful Nikki!! What a happy girl!!!

Katrina- unfortunately we are SO CLOSE in due dates she could end up going into labor before me. :( But I found out gender and announced name right away, way before her, so everyone will know it was mine first ;) lmao.


----------



## goldstns

stay strong Rachel. So sorry its been so hard on you!

Oh and soooo happy.... diabetes test came back NORMAL!!!! I am diabetes free!


----------



## clynn11

YAAAAAAAY NIKKI! That's awesome!!!


----------



## goldstns

One of the ob docs I left told me I was most likely really diabetic (not just while preggo)... Part of me wishes I could call her a rub it in her face!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Yay that's awesome Nikki


----------



## RobertRedford

beta hcg from this am came back at 2312!


----------



## jury3

Sandy-From what I've been reading online about Ketones....Ketones come form 2 things: Not eating enough and your body breaks down your stored fat causing ketones to form OR your blood sugar's are too high and the blood sugar is spilling into your urine. Most of the people who had ketones were told to 1. make sure they were eating enough and eating healthy and 2. to make sure they were staying hydrated. I have no personal experience, so this could be completely wrong lol Just what I researched.

P.S. I don't know how the heck you work so much and manage to clean or do anything...You make me look like the most pathetic pregnant person ever! lol

Cassidy-I wouldn't worry about the name thing...you obviously picked it first and everyone knows it. Plus, it's a middle name...if it was a first name I would be fuming, but middle name...not such a big deal. I would talk to your mom and let her know how you feel about your sister, make sure she knows it's not that you are unhappy for her and you realize that your mom will be helping her out a lot since she doesn't have a support person (like you have a husband), but this is your first pregnancy and you want your mom to be excited for your milestones too and to be involved. She probably doesn't even realize she's doing it or how it makes you feel.

Amanda-Sorry about the hormones and the divorce sadness...it gets better, I promise! Like I said before, even a divorce you know is for the best and one where everyone gets along is still really hard! It's letting go of a part of your life that has been prominent for a while, a huge change. It will get better :)

Britt-I totally feel you on the sleeping...the hip pain started early in the pregnancy. I am a stomach sleeper and it has been so hard for me. I start out on one side with a body pillow between my legs and hugging another pillow. I spend all night rotating from one side to the other. I can NOT sleep on my back at all. That started getting uncomfortable a long time ago as well. I can't lean too far forward without squishing my belly enough that babies start kicking me. My pubic bone feels like it might break in half every time I roll over. My heartburn has now kicked in so bad that I can't sleep too flat either. I wake up coughing from reflux and burning...it's so bad now. All I can say is that I hope it doesn't get that bad for you! Be glad you can still lay on your back for some relief! I miss it! lol

Sarah-That's amazing they spent all that time trying so hard to get pregnant and then end up with spontaneous twins!?! That really is crazy how things work out sometimes

Waves-I stalked some of your fb pics of the girls. My opinion is that Autumn doesn't have any dimples at all and Hannah has one on her right cheek but you could only see it in a few pics and it was barely there. Definitely not a deep one. My other opinion is who gives a f*ck (towards your mother) lol Like it's really a big enough deal that she needs to argue it and then search for a picture (the one picture she could find) to prove her point. Either way, if you call those dimples on Hannah and Autumn, they are obviously still not as noticeable as the one Leah has! lol

Rachel-I'm so sorry you guys are still in the hospital...I can't even imagine how difficult it is...

Kara-AAAHHHH Crazy! Are you just supposed to call if things progress or are they going to monitor you every so often? Were they at all concerned about lung development? I find it hilarious that you shaved and are getting a mani/pedi lol I would totally do the same thing! So exciting things are moving along, but hopefully she waits a tad bit longer to make her appearance!

Nikki-Alia is getting so big! She's adorable :) Glad you passed your test!

Thanks for asking about me Cassidy :) I'm good. So pregnant and huge...I had my first bout of cankles the other night. We babysat our friends little girls and by the end of the night I could barely walk from back pain and was super swollen. Trying to make sure I take about a 10-15 walk with the dogs every day and get up every so often. Also trying to monitor my water intake. I gained 6 lbs this last week! That has me worried since I've been swelling a bit more the last few days. Took my bp at walmart yesterday and it wasn't too bad..138/82 or something like that. At the doc it's usually 12?/7?. I figure it's pretty close. 
Anyway, the babies move like crazy. Seriously looks like aliens, pretty soon I think I'll be able to distinguish body parts lol Starting to feel a lot of pain in my back and pubic bone. Both kids are hitting my pelvis now. Been feeling a slight bit of pressure between legs, so I think maybe they are either starting to move down or it's just all the weight. Really hoping they can stay in there for at least 3 more weeks!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Hi Julie it's nice to hear from you. I'm glad everything is going well and your bp good. The alien comment made me giggle.


----------



## wavescrash

jury3 said:


> Waves-I stalked some of your fb pics of the girls. My opinion is that Autumn doesn't have any dimples at all and Hannah has one on her right cheek but you could only see it in a few pics and it was barely there. Definitely not a deep one. My other opinion is who gives a f*ck (towards your mother) lol Like it's really a big enough deal that she needs to argue it and then search for a picture (the one picture she could find) to prove her point. Either way, if you call those dimples on Hannah and Autumn, they are obviously still not as noticeable as the one Leah has! lol

LOL thanks. Tyler said Hannah has one too but I guess I just never noticed. And I realize how crazy this sounds but in the 1 picture my mom found of Autumn with a dimple, I honestly think she photoshopped it in lol. It doesn't look natural AT ALL and I have never seen one on her in 8 years. And that's the ONLY picture she has one in? She just can't stand Hannah or Leah having something any better or different than Autumn (because she's raised Autumn.) ANYTIME I post about something Hannah or Leah has/says/did/wears/whatever, 9 times out of 10 her reply will be something related to Autumn having/doing/wearing/saying the same thing or better. She has to 1-up with her ALL the time. I don't play favorites with my kids but she totally does with Autumn and it's annoying. They're going to be different. One of them is going to excel in an area different from the others. One of them is going to say or do something cuter than the others. They don't have to be all the same or have all the same things/traits/whatever. She's obnoxious and annoying and ugh. lol.


----------



## TTCaWee1

Kara I hope she bakes longer. I wouldn't wish this on my worst enemy.


----------



## Disneybaby26

Thanks Rachel- I'm sorry it's been so hard, stay strong mama! Xo

Julie- glad to hear you're doing as well as can be expected! I know I've said it 100times but I REALLY can't imagine having two in there!! Lol. They didn't say anything about her lung development. We have another appt next Tuesday for a growth scan and strep B. the contractions seem to have calmed down now so hopefully I can get a good nights sleep. I think doc wasn't worried bc I wasn't dilated at all and baby is still up fairly high.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Girls I'm worried about taking femara then being away from Dh if I o late. If af comes on time I will be gone CD 16 and 17.


----------



## Disneybaby26

Hmmm gone totally Katrina? Like can you bd right before you leave and right when you get home?? I'm not sure if femara delays O.


----------



## HWPG

hi gals, so much to catch up. i'm sorry i wont touch everything.
K, can you have sex before you leave on the cd16 (use a softcup, girl!) and then again on cd18? or maybe evening of cd15 (softcup, hint hint) and evening of cd17? my bfp month on femara, we had sex saturday MORNING and monday NIGHT - and i thought it was "too far apart, too much travel, yadda yadda" - and look where i am!
RR (i think) is in charge of gifts? or the moola for gifts? whomever it is, please let me know who and how to send the cashola - i'm in!
i wish i could take a picture for you guys of my before and after meal belly. it's amazing and truly unbelievable to me - before, it will be soft and normal and not busting me. after, it feels like the skin under my ribs is going to pull apart. and i'm not eating as much on purpose! i feel huge.
my day of travel is over and first day of work. travel was.... well, travel. it's tough to negotiate a disgusting airport bathroom with backpack, coat, purse, roller suitcase, and +20lbs in my front end while trying to squat-pee. Mission (almost) Impossible. same with the bathroom on the plane. work was busy but easy. and for dinner i had a grilled mahi, ceaser salad, and french fries. oh, and i did 15 misn on the elliptical (but then the uterus was doign some weird heavy feeling), and 30 mins on the bike. so still committed. so far so good. tomorrow's another day! 
again, i'm sorry i missed to much....


----------



## Cowgirl07

I leave early in the morning cd 16 and get back morning of the cd 18. I guess two days isn't that bad.


----------



## RobertRedford

Katrina, I'm sorry I don't know much about femara but my fingers are crossed for you! 

Mirolee, shoot me a message for info re: gifts. 

Kara, glad she's still in there cookin.

Rachel, so sorry that things are so rough! Thinking of you all, hoping Ellie ges discharged soon. 

Julie, thank you. I needed that. It is hard and it does suck. I can't believe that you're so close to having your babieS!! Craziness. 

Morgan, how are you doing? 

Nikki, Alia is precious! Thank you for the pictures


----------



## RobertRedford

Oh boy Pregnancy hormones got the best of me again. Just watching the news. A local egg farm got shut down and 18,000 chickens are now homeless. Que the tears. I've been crying over these poor chickens for 5 minutes now.


----------



## jury3

Amanda-LOL at crying for the chickens...it is sad though, hopefully they will find homes. 
That is an awesome hcg count!

Katrina-I agree with the other girls, I think some bd right before and right after would be good. Clomid didn't change when I O'd, not sure about femara though. And who knows...maybe you won't even have to worry about it! :)



Seriously, I am so huge! lol My brother invited me to go shoe shopping with him with a promise of dinner afterward. I considered not going bc I hurt, but decided to go. I made him push me in a wheelchair around the mall lol It was kind of pathetic...it just hurts my entire pelvis area and puts so much pressure one everything down there. I can't walk without limping...

We got the babies' dresser put together, so the room is really starting to come together. So crazy that things are getting done and babies will be here soon! 

P.S. My MIL is getting on my freaking nerves! She has started texting me every couple of days to ask how I'm feeling and/or how the babies are doing...what am I supposed to say?! I feel huge and uncomfortable. The babies are getting bigger and move all over the place. Same as every time she asks lol I'm not in labor and they aren't here..I'll let you know when that happens! She asked DW when she could come over and see me...that woman has never given a crap about seeing me before. All she wants to do is come over and gawk at how big I am (she literally stared at me the last time we were at her house) and try to feel the babies move when I don't want her to...She asked to come to our last u/s next week too. I think DW told her no already thank goodness. 
Plus she keeps going back and forth on daycare. When we first talked about kids/got pregnant she didn't want to help at all. Now she wants to help, but doesn't want to commit. We talked about 2 or 3 days a week so we only have to pay for 2 days of daycare. She was worried about taking care of 2 babies at once and was worried about not being able to do the things she needs to do. Now all of a sudden she is telling DW not to put a deposit down on daycare bc she will watch them. She will only charge $125 a week...what?! Before she couldn't handle them 2 days, now she wants to watch them all week???? And now she's charging??? I seriously don't get this woman! So what if we don't put down a deposit, she changes her mind again and then we lose our place at the daycare we want??? I seriously might go insane...I wish we had the money just to pay for daycare all week and tell her to f off lol I appreciate that she seems to want to help, but I can't stand the back and forth. Plus I'm big on socialization and learning routines and education...I don't want them with her all week and don't want to pay her when they could be at daycare and get those things...Ok, rant over! lol


----------



## RobertRedford

Just woke up in excruciating pain and a puddle of blood. Soaked through my undies, pj's and sheets. Cramps are going down my legs and back. Off to the ER :(


----------



## Ingodshand

Amanda- I pray everything is okay with you and the little one. 

Julie- you truly look awesome! That belly is massive but you carry it so nicely! Those babies will never wanna come out! As for the mil, I literally think they are all crazy. I told mine she was f**king crazy and needed professional help when alyssa was born. Also do not understand the need to get "their"stuff done. Really, all you need is to take care of the babies... So selfish!

Rachel- I hope Ellie comes home soon! It must be so hard bit you are doing a great job!

Kara- so glad the contractions calmed down! Hopefully you area getting some sleep!

Katrina- femara actually moved up my o date so I think you will be good!

Afm- yes I am up at 2am since my idiot husband went out and came home drunk. I can literally hear him hiccuping through the walls. I could strangle his stupid ass.


----------



## clynn11

Julie- your mil does sound a tad bit overbearing lol. You look wonderful. Love the nursery coming together. Crazy they'll be here so soon.

Amanda :( sending you lots of love and positive vibes. I hope everything is ok with your lil bean.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Nikki so glad your results came back good. 
Kara I hope your little one stays put for a little longer!
Julie you look amazing, you carry so well :)
Amanda keeping my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Kiamaria83

Oh Amanda. I hope all is ok ?
Kara. You keep that bean nice and safe for as long as you can.
Rachel hoping you get home soon
Sarah lol. Sounds like hubbys in trouble
Julie you look awsome. All bump. I would tell mil to sod off. Nursery is so good for their development . I know its so expensive though. I cant believe she wants to charge you!! 
Katrina im sure if you get plenty of bd there will be some soldiers hanging around waiting for the egg
Britt you sound in pain. Have you tried an orthopaedic matress. You can buy a single one to go on top of your matress. They are great.


----------



## goldstns

Katrina if u o cd 13/14 like last two cycles then u'll be golden!

Robert -praying ur ok. Your last hcg was great...

julie- wow u look awesome. Cute room.

intogotshand- I gave dh a "no more drinking" date. I mean I was ok with one beer, but that was it cuz he had to be ok to drive me at any given moment.


----------



## Ingodshand

Yeah he was supposed to have two and come home. I am still pissed! He will have a very long to do list today!!


----------



## frsttimemama

Goodness I missed a ton yesterday! Work was RIDICULOUS then I ran home and whipped up a pot of chili to take to the in-laws since they drove home from Florida yesterday with literally no time to spare. They pulled in as I pulled in. Then I collapsed on the couch. Ha.

Amanda, praying everything is ok!

Julie, you look great! Sorry you are so miserable though.

Rachel, hope Ellie fets home soon! You're one strong mama! And congrats on the weight!

Sarah, I'd be ticked! 

Kara yikes scary! Hope she stays in a bit longer. 

Nikki, Alia is adorable and so big! Yay for no diabetes!

Katrina, I think you will O on cd 13-14 like the last few cycles. If not, I agree on the softcup idea!

Sorry to anyone I forgot!

Hubby took the carseat and stroller to work to sell it. A bit more bittersweet than anticipated. I don't want it, but hate to see it go. We had so many big plans. My test results for the nuchal translucency popped up online, but there was nothing there. Grr.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Morning ladies!

RR- OH my gosh, I hope everything is okay!!! Please check in with us when you can.

Nikki- Yay for NO diabetes and Alia is just precious. Loved the pictures!!

Julie - Omg your MIL sounds like a nightmare. I think to be safe i'd still put the deposit down on daycare. She doesn't sound like she is even sure and like you said you don't want to lose your spot.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Rr I hope all is okay with you and the bean! 
Julie you look awesome. 
Thanks to my chart I am now ss even more.


----------



## morganwhite7

Ooooh Katrina- Lookin good! :)

Sarah- LOL my hubbs would be in for it too!!

Julie- Agreed, lookin GOOD momma! No labor signs yet? I can't imagine wanting to move from the couch if I were you!! Lol. I've been just getting off work, having dinner, and falling asleep not even remembering it in the morning lol! No NSTs for you either? Jw- they suck, you don't want to have to do them lol. 

Amanda- PRAYING love!!! <3 I had light cramps (really bad on left/corpus luteum side) and passed lots of clots.. stay positive girlie. And REST. Can't wait to wear back from you, you're on my mind!

AFM- MS again this morning..... unbelievable, it came back. I am ready to have my baby now thanks. Lol this is gonna be the slowest 30 days EVER. Just need to think of it as a cycle. Cycles aren't that long. I can make it. Lol


----------



## Cowgirl07

Yeah I know, but it has looked good before. Maybe af is coming early. I am trying not to get my hopes up.
So Dh has jury duty today the poor fella. He is just thrilled :haha: he complained all morning. 
Morgan sorry your ms came back.


----------



## morganwhite7

^It's all good, I'm just being a big fat (literally) whiner baby. Lol

I can't wait for your bean Katrina. That chart looks so good, and trying Femara, good things are coming your way- I can feel it! I know you can't help but be a bit excited after all those good results! 

Amanda- Hope you are ok... post soon- I seeee youu! lol


----------



## Cowgirl07

I know all the statistics keep running through my head. Chance of pregnancy is 25% higher after hsg for three months. Chance of pregnancy on femara is 25% too. So I get my hopes up a lot. But since I apparently don't o correctly I am not so sure this month.


----------



## frsttimemama

Morgan, sorry about the MS. :(

Katrina, your chart looks great! It's so hard not to get your hopes up. I hear ya there. I was crushed when the first month of clomid and I didn't get my BFP.

Amanda, praying everything is ok! !


----------



## TTCaWee1

Any update Amanda? Hope all is well. 

Julie you look great! 

Ellie's nurses let me sleep last night. Soooooo needed. I fell asleep at 10ish, fed her at 11, bottle at 2, fed her at 5 and bottle again at 8. So even though I still got up twice to feed her, I slept a lot!

When I got back to the nursery, her nurse had pulled her feeding tube. She was irritated that it was in for no reason so she called the doc and told them she was pulling it. I am so grateful. It irritates me that she went days without it and then they put it back in, and haven't used it bc they haven't had a reason to. Hoping we get good news today and a timeframe of when we can go HOME! Oooo the doc just got here! Yay! Fx for us


----------



## goldstns

Pray this week is ellie's week to go home!!!

amanda- thinking of u!

I got to sleep last night too. Alia was so fussy at like 6pm, nothing calmed her. So I decided maybe she wants to go to bed. So as I start up the stairs she get quiet. Yep, that's exactly what she wanted. I tried to feed her...but she passed out. So now it was like 7....whats a mommy to do?! But shower and go to sleep myself! I was asleep by 830pm. ... Alia didn't wake till 230am for a feeding. Then I woke her at 6 to feed so we could head to work.


----------



## TTCaWee1

If Ellie gains weight tonight, we get to go home tomorrow!!! But def by Friday! Tonight we get to room in and they are going to take her off the monitors and let her sleep with us. Omg I am so happy


----------



## Ingodshand

Rachel- what awesome news!! Hope you guys have a great night!

Nikki- what a big girl you have and such a great sleeper!!

Amanda- thinking of you:hugs:

Morgan- ugh that stinks about the ms! Hopefully was just a fluke!

Katrina- statistics are just numbers!!!


----------



## morganwhite7

Rach- Awww Ellie gets to come home, what a great feeling. I hope she gains and things are better soon.. I remember thinking after spending 2 weeks in the NICU last year that I NEVER wanted to come back to the hospital.. it takes a toll!! And like you said, the double doors/password etc. Such a hassle. Prayers for you guys!

Sarah- Any more labor signs for you? You are so close!!

I think the MS was bc I caught a killer cold... felt fine (other than nauseous) this morning and now it's turned into a full-blown cold. Thanks to a sniffly/sneezy coworker. She feels bad bc she knows she gave it to me, keeps saying "oh no not while preggo too :/" Lol I was terrified of getting it, disinfected my desk as best as I could but guess it was still in the air. Fun, fun.. now they get to listen to me sniffle for the rest of the week. I should have known, got lucky and didn't get sick at all this winter, so I'm sure this is just making up for that lol.

Any remedies ladies? I have watery eyes/runny nose/sneezy. Not fun. Not sure what to take... I need my Nyquil :/ Dunno how I'm going to stay awake these next few days at work.. I'm exhausted.


----------



## Disneybaby26

Amanda- thinking of you! I hope everything is ok!

Julie- the room looks great, and so do you!! I totally hear you on the MIL! Lol

Morgan- I've been nauseas all morning too!! I hope you feel better!! Just lots of water and maybe some Tylenol and Benadryl to get some sleep! Benadryl helps with nausea as well!

Katrina- so fxd for you girl! It's impossible not to get your hopes up! Praying you bfp is right around the corner!!


----------



## Disneybaby26

Rachel- that is absolutely fanatastic news!! You must be so so happy!! Sending homey vibes for you and your little family!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

So happy for you Rachel!! Must be such a relief!


----------



## RobertRedford

Hi ladies, thanks for all the good thoughts. Sorry for the delay in response. I don't get any wifi or cell service in our ER and I was sooo tired and doped up by the time we got home. They gave me vicodin because of the pain and it didn't help, My uterus felt like it was on fire. worst feeling in the world. We weren't able to see a gestational sac and my uterine lining was thinner than it was from my scan last week. My Hcg had gone down from yesterday, it was at 1980 last night. I have another draw today and I'm still bleeding really heavily and cramping. At work but I'm not sure if I can last all day. The on call OB last night said to prepare for the worst and hope for the best.


----------



## RobertRedford

Rachel, that is fantastic news!! 

Hi to everyone else, I'll catch up more later.


----------



## morganwhite7

Amanda- I think you should be in bed girlie, get out of work asap :/ What are they doing for follow-up, just waiting to see what happens? Sending so much love. <3


----------



## RobertRedford

I have follow up bloods today and tomorrow, US Thursday. I wish I could take today off, so much to do at work. trying to get as much done as possible so I can leave early.


----------



## Kiamaria83

Amanda praying all is ok for you. You should def be resting though. 
Rachel great news.
Morgan sorry about the sickness. It is the worst. Try and sleep it off . 

Just back from scan and all is well.


----------



## TTCaWee1

So sorry Amanda! Have you told BD? (Baby daddy)


----------



## RobertRedford

Thanks, Rachel. Yes, He met me at the hospital.


----------



## TTCaWee1

I'm really hoping my milk supply picks up soon. This is getting old. Hoping once I get out of here and can eat regular food, it will increase.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Amanda hugs sent your way. 
Morgan I hope you feel better soon. 
Rachel that is awesome news and I'm sure being at home will help the supply.


----------



## RobertRedford

Have you been staying at the hospital, or are you getting a chance to go home? I can't wait for you all to get discharged! Can't even imagine how you are feeling. I'm sure having a normal routine and being the comfort of your own home will help your supply a lot.


----------



## jury3

Amanda-I'm sorry you are in so much pain. That's a horrible place to be in (preparing for the worst but hoping for the best). FX'd for you!...Get home soon so you can rest!

Sarah-The funny thing is that MIL is retired and has been for a few years now. She acts like she has all this stuff to do, but she doesn't! She plays mahjong with her retired jewish friends and goes to Goodwill shopping for baby things I've told her to stop buying...She was worried about being tied down 2 days a week, but now she's willing to be tied down for 5?! I can't handle her!
LOL about your husband...what is he thinking getting drunk when you are so close to having that baby! He better thank his lucky stars you didn't go into labor last night or he'd never live that one down!

Morgan-Boo for the MS and being sick...You should probably stay home and get some rest! I forget what the doc told me to take for my stuffiness...benedryl maybe? Idk. I think I'm going to have to start taking my allergy meds though, spring is bringing on some allergies. I'm scared it might interfere with my milk production when babies get here though...
Nope, no labor signs yet! I have bh frequently, but nothing painful or consistent. I have noticed a little bit of pressure the last day or two, but it's only there for a few min then goes away. No NSTs either. She checked my cervix last week and it was closed with no pressure, so she's not worried right now. We have an apt on Mon and after that we start every week. Not sure how often they will check me or monitor things besides bp and hb. I'm amazed my body can still hold these babies in there with how heavy they are!

Katrina-I doubt it's early AF. It looks like you had a slight dip last month around the same time. If you aren't preggo this month, I won't be surprised if it happens in the next few months...so excited for you!
Your charts remind me a lot of mine, except I think you have a better luteal phase than I did. All it took was clomid for me, so I'm sure your time is coming soon :)


----------



## jury3

Yay for getting some sleep Rachel and Nikki!

Rachel-So glad you guys should be going home this week! Sounds like she's doing really well :)


----------



## wavescrash

Amanda - Good luck dear <3 Thinking of you!

Morgan - Hope you feel better soon!


AFM - I don't know what I've posted lately but Leah's strictly formula/bottle-fed and I'm feeling a lot better about that but I still have such anxiety in general. I should probably get in with my regular doctor and see if there's anything I can do/take for it.

Currently I'm paranoid that Leah's sleeping too much. A lot of girls in my due date group have said their babies are awake for 2 hour stretches whereas Leah just sleeps and sleeps and sleeps. She wakes up to eat roughly every 4 hours (sometimes 3.5, last night she went 5 hours between feedings once) and since she's bottle-fed, it doesn't take as long as if we were breastfeeding (maybe 20 min to finish a bottle... if that) and then she's awake for another 20-30 minutes after eating. If she stays up much longer than that, she gets fussy because she's tired and wants to go back to sleep. She doesn't look jaundice which I know can cause them to be very sleepy so I don't know if it's normal or what the deal is.

Hannah's doing better with her but is still a total brat otherwise, refusing to listen and disobeying intentionally but that's part of the terrible two's, unfortunately.


----------



## TTCaWee1

Yes we have stayed every night. I stay all day too but I've been trying to leave once a day to get out. Even if it's just going to the store. Omg I'm such a need that I went to tidy up my hospital room for her "homecoming" tonight lol


----------



## Cowgirl07

I bet you will love her mini homecoming. 
Amanda waves I'm glad your less anxious now.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Amanda (RR) - I am SO sorry you are in pain!! I am thinking the BEST for you!! 

Rachel - So cute about her "homecoming!" =]

Waves- I know nothing about newborns, but I think they sleep A LOT. That's the hard thing about talking with other mom's in a large group. Some babies are bound to be different than others, but I wouldn't think there is anything wrong with sleeping too much!


----------



## clynn11

Rachel- So exciting that Ellie will be coming home soon. It's about time! So so happy for your fam :)

Amanda :hugs: :hugs: I am so sorry you're having to deal and worry about this hun. I hope with everything I have that your lil bean is okay. So glad baby daddy met you at the hospital and is being supportive <3 I hope you get done with work quickly and can go home and rest.


----------



## goldstns

Rachel- soooo awesome!!!! Hope your milk supply increases when you can really take charge of your eating and Ellie's.

Amanda- I am hoping for the best. Sorry you have to go through this.


----------



## asmcsm

Rachel - So excited for you! I bet it will be so nice to have baby girl in the comfort of your own home at last!

Amanda- Have my fingers crossed so tight for you! So sorry you're going through this :(

AFM- Just found out that my uncle's wife (the loser drug addict one that already has 6 kids, lost one and is due the same week as me) had a sono today and they were wrong! She's having a boy! Good for me because I didn't want her to have a girl, but makes me worry about the baby considering last time she found out she was having a boy she started smoking and doing drugs and he didn't make it.


----------



## morganwhite7

Rach- I know they make mother's milk tea and supplements.. may be worth a try? Ask doc I'm sure they'd know best. 

Oh and I don't know if you have time to talk lol... but I want to hear about post-baby vag whenever you get a chance!! Lol. Any grazes/tears? Is there really a ring of fire?? Lol

Ashlee- That is disgustingly awful.... urgh I don't know why ppl like that are allowed to grow babies.


----------



## clynn11

:( That's so sad Ash. People like that should not be allowed to reproduce after they've already fucked up so badly with other children :( :( :(


----------



## Cowgirl07

Ashlee I'm so unbelievably jealous of your aunt. I hope his mom doesn't screw it up.


----------



## frsttimemama

Amanda, I am so sorry you have to go thriugh this. Praying for you! !

Ashlee, i cannot even imagine how people like that get multiple chances at children. It disgusts me.

Rachel, that's wonderful news! So exciting! ! Yay!

Morgan, hope you feel better!

Julie, so glad all is well with your pregnancy so far! Yay! :)

Waves, that's tough, bust she seems healthy. Maybe she's just a good sleeper!


----------



## morganwhite7

Julie- I'm amazed you aren't dilated a bit.. you'd think they'd put 50x more pressure on you than just one. It's a good thing though! I'm so interested to see if I'm dilated.. I think they're going to check next week at the group B strep test appt. Have you had that done yet?

Doc said Benadryl to sleep.... ugh but I'm not convinced that's gonna help me stop sniffling/sneezing... I need something to get me through work not put me to sleep and not help my symptoms lol. I guess Dr. Google it is, once again lol.


----------



## frsttimemama

Sudafed in the daytime and benadryl at night! Tylenol PM!


----------



## morganwhite7

^Thank you thank you!! Sudafed should fix me right up. DH has that new Zzquil stuff.. know if that is ok? Google says yes bc it's similar to tylenol PM but hmm idk..


----------



## frsttimemama

No, I don't know. Sorry!

Ugh I ate Arby's for lunch, and my blood sugar was 163!! :( It is supposed to be less than 120. Dang! I called about ketones and am waiting for a call back. Just :( on all that business. For Pete's sake!


----------



## brunettebimbo

I was told I couldn't have sudafed whilst pregnant? I suffered sinusitis pretty badly!

Amanda keeping my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## RobertRedford

Sorry you're not feeling well, Morgan!

Ash, its really sickening how some people can be so stupid and ignorant. Having a child isn't just dealing with an inconvenience, you're raising a human being!

Bloods came back lower than last night--1895. I'm truly okay with it. I have no control over this situation, much to my dismay. Just trying to take it easy and ride it out. The US thursday will hopefully show an empty uterus, otherwise they want to do a D&C to make sure nothing remains.


----------



## goldstns

Waves- Alia slept like Leah when she was that age. I think they r supposed to sleep like 20 hr, so add in a few feedings that they r awake for, that would be right. I remember in my maternity leave I was able to work from home cuz she slept so much. Alia still sleeps alot, but will have awake/play time now.


----------



## HWPG

RR, so sorry. i'm glad you are peaceful enough to know that you had no control over the situation, and it was nothing you did or didnt do. but still, thinking of you.


----------



## HWPG

afm, i'm having a rough day (and btw, i say that ever so lightly, as what i have to complain about is about 1/10 of 1% of any of your aches and pains.... so please forgive me).
i hate being out of control of my body - im' working out and still eating healthy, and it feels like it has no effect on my body - i'm still expanding like the universe and putting on the pounds. granted, they are sticking straight out in front of me, but i just feel like there is nothing i can do. i literally feel like i could stop eating completely and still put on weight. disgusting. ironically, i LOVE my belly - i love touching it and it amazes me and i look in every reflection i pass - i just cannot believe it. then i go to the elliptical and feel like i'm going to fall off, or go spinning and feel like i cant get sweaty or hot or out of breath, so why be there? but i go. and eating - after every meal, the baby wants to escape my body thru the place where i think my diaphragm is right now - pretty much out the sides of my ribs. i honestly think the "pain" (not hurt, more like tightening) i'm experiencing is my upper abs pulling apart, but it feels like someone is inflating my whole rib cage. i'm also lonely working in texas, and feel unmotivated to do anything, but force myself to do it. everyone is polite and nice, but i just want to go to my hotel and lay on the bed. two more days, then travel home. again, i recognize that my complaints are so small in comparison, but it is what it is. i'm not in any way unhappy to be pregnant; i'm just unhappy to be away from home and at a loss on whats happening to my body. it's like an out of body experience. and i was crying today on the phone talking with OH because he wasnt really conversating with me - i was talking, and he was "uh huh" ing, (he was at work so didnt want to say much), but it just made me feel not paid attention to. stupid hormones. i love you baby, but i hate you hormones making me cry.


----------



## wavescrash

goldstns said:


> Waves- Alia slept like Leah when she was that age. I think they r supposed to sleep like 20 hr, so add in a few feedings that they r awake for, that would be right. I remember in my maternity leave I was able to work from home cuz she slept so much. Alia still sleeps alot, but will have awake/play time now.

Thanks, that's a little reassuring :) I know newborns are supposed to sleep a lot but it just seems like everyone else with babies the same age, their babies are awake for longer periods at a time than she is. It's so weird because it's totally different than how Hannah was. Autumn's going on 9 years old so I can't remember what she was like as a newborn to compare.


----------



## wavescrash

Amanda - So sorry to hear but glad you are okay with it and were able to have your levels tested so soon after to confirm. That way you weren't in limbo for too long, you know? Hugs for you my dear. It's probably way too soon to even think about it and I hope I'm not out of line in asking but now that you and your ex have reconnected and all that, would you want to actually try again or just work on the relationship first and see what happens?


----------



## goldstns

Robert- so sorry hun. Are u going to stay with ex ex? Are you two going to try again? Or is it too early to talk about (if so sry I brought it up)?


----------



## RobertRedford

Thanks, Mirolee. Appreciated! I think its only normal for you to feel as if you are losing control of your body, especially since you are health conscious and work out often. Pregnancy does crazy things to your body, even when youre expecting changes, they're still hard to accept!



wavescrash said:


> Amanda - So sorry to hear but glad you are okay with it and were able to have your levels tested so soon after to confirm. That way you weren't in limbo for too long, you know? Hugs for you my dear. It's probably way too soon to even think about it and I hope I'm not out of line in asking but now that you and your ex have reconnected and all that, would you want to actually try again or just work on the relationship first and see what happens?




goldstns said:


> Robert- so sorry hun. Are u going to stay with ex ex? Are you two going to try again? Or is it too early to talk about (if so sry I brought it up)?

No, no not to worry. We discussed it briefly. I'm fine with trying again and trying to make a relationship work, but I want to wait a little bit on kids. I'd like my divorce to be final and to know that our relationship is solid.


----------



## Ingodshand

Amanda- I am so sorry for what you are going through. Please know we are here for you:hugs:


----------



## jury3

Morgan-No strep B yet. I asked about it at the last apt but we got to giggling about "just the rim" and I forgot what she said lol Yeah idk how I'm not dialated at all yet either!

Amanda-I'm sorry, such a sucky situation... :hugs:

So I just showered and noticed my ankles are really swollen. I've had a lot of water today and haven't been up doing things, so not sure why they are so swollen. Then I thought I saw something out of the corner of my eye on the wall but nothing was there...then I saw a few spots. Nothing since then...you all know how paranoid I am about preeclampsia, so now I'm slightly paranoid. Doc office closed so I'd have to either call the on-call doc or just go to l&d. Am I just being paranoid? Like I said I gained 6 lbs in one week according to my scale which also worries me...


----------



## brunettebimbo

If your even slightly worried I would give them a call!


----------



## wavescrash

If it's a chance of pre-e, I'd call. You don't wanna ignore that if that's what it turns out to be. Good luck mama.


----------



## HWPG

trust your instinct jury!


----------



## Disneybaby26

Amanda- I'm so so sorry that you're going through this. Relax and take it easy. Thinking about you tons xoxo

Morgan- Z-quil is just liquid benedryl per the ingredients, probably more expensive then the generic benedryl-marketing scam!! :) Feel better!

Julie- if you're questioning, call. Better to have the piece of mind, even if they say just wait till the am and come in-at least you asked!

Ended up with another NST today when the contractions came back with a backache and stabby pains. Bigger contractions, still no dilation-good news I guess. I just hope I don't have contractions all day for the next month-doc said something about a possible "irritable uterus"...ummm, how about an "irritable Kara". Argh. They did my strep B today while I was the pants less NST bandit-def no biggie-swabbed the vajay and perineum, no direct butthole contact for me.


----------



## TTCaWee1

Morgan - my vag actually didn't hurt after. I peed a few hours after I delivered and while I was terrified, it didn't hurt. What did hurt was my asshole and the area between my vag and ass. The doc cut me bc he said I would've torn upwards toward my urethra - Second degree. The pressure on my perineum was the worst and back pain from the back labor and my epidural. I got by with ibuprofen and didn't even take the norco till the next day and then only took it a few times. I think I only took one from my rx the night I was discharged. The first time I pooped was scary but didn't hurt. Not sure what the ring of fire is...I'm glad that I had the vag delivery. It really was easy. I felt absolutely no pain once I got my epidural. Just some weird uncomfortableness with each contraction and pressure when she was crowning and coming out.


----------



## Disneybaby26

Mirolee- sorry you're having a bad day :( I hear you on the attention thing. DH and I have definitely had days where I'm like HELLO I'm growing you a friggin human here, hows about a little credit? MEH, hormones-who needs em!!


----------



## HWPG

omg. love you guys. love the candidness. cant wait to add my post-vaj story into the mix!


----------



## wavescrash

TTCaWee1 said:


> Morgan - my vag actually didn't hurt after. I peed a few hours after I delivered and while I was terrified, it didn't hurt. What did hurt was my asshole and the area between my vag and ass. The doc cut me bc he said I would've torn upwards toward my urethra - Second degree. The pressure on my perineum was the worst and back pain from the back labor and my epidural. I got by with ibuprofen and didn't even take the norco till the next day and then only took it a few times. I think I only took one from my rx the night I was discharged. The first time I pooped was scary but didn't hurt. Not sure what the ring of fire is...I'm glad that I had the vag delivery. It really was easy. I felt absolutely no pain once I got my epidural. Just some weird uncomfortableness with each contraction and pressure when she was crowning and coming out.

Ring of fire is supposed to be the burning sensation you feel when baby is crowning.


----------



## jury3

Mirolee-I totally understand feeling like you are not in control of your body. Even without the growing belly, just the weeks and weeks of nausea had me feeling that way. Now it's the belly...it's taking over! I will definitely be glad when I have my body back...

Kara-Geesh! How annoying! I'm glad you aren't dilating yet though. 

Well, on call doc called me back and said I should go to l&d to be safe...So, I guess I'm headed that way.


----------



## HWPG

keep us posted!


----------



## HWPG

thanks so much gals. thanks for indulging my whininess - i know so many of you are struggling with much larger problems/complaints/real things. if you get the chance, pop over to my journal - i put a new picture in, my belly has def rounded out. perhaps i'm not crazy after all ;) i'm just pregnant!


----------



## frsttimemama

Amanda, I'm so sorry that you have to go through this. We are here!

Mirolee, I totally get it. I watch what I eat and still gain too much and get fat, but on the other hand I love my belly, too! I'm super hormonal. I hate being away from my hubby. I cry if I have to go away for work or if he does. He'll be gone the first week of April, and I already miss him! It's crazy.

Rachel, glad your deliver was so easy! 

Julie, I'm glad you called. I was going to say to call, but you already had. Keep us posted!

Kara, so frustrating! Hopefully it stops for a bit and then you just have her, but not too soon!

AFM, nuchal translucency screen came back normal. Yay! I called about my ketones, but they never called me back. Must not be too worried. I'm telling my doctor on Thursday I don't want to deal with them anymore. I don't like them, and this is just one more reason why. They say call, I call, leave a message, and no call back. Yup, I'm important!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Amanda I'm so sorry. Hugs
Julie I'm glad your going in and keep us posted. 
Kara I would be irritated too. 
Mirolee I'm sorry your day isn't goin well.
Afm went out for a customer appreciation dinner and stopped at my parents.


----------



## Disneybaby26

Sandy- yay for normal results! Those stats are really such a relief to hear! That's total bs about the doctor not calling back. Good for you for planning on saying something-that's such a pet peeve of mine when doctors are inattentive! Do your job!


----------



## frsttimemama

I know. I wasn't terribly worried, but you have that worry deep inside. I have that worry about every single little thing. As far as the GD, My doctor sent me to a diabetes center. The diabetes center is the one that did all the "educating', but my doctor wants to see me Thursday to go over my first 2 weeks of blood sugars. I called the diabetes center, which is what they told me to do, but they never called back. It wasn't my doctor. They are super good at getting back with me about things fortunately. I did NOT like the diabetes center nurse or dietician when I went a couple weeks ago, but I did as I was told. I'm going to let my doctor know that I didn't like them, I just want to deal with her, and they didn't even call me back when I called.


----------



## clynn11

Sandy- yay for normal results! Boo for unattentive doctors. 

Katrina- I am keeping my FX for an implantation dip! So so hoping you get your BFP!

Morgan :hugs: I'm sorry you're not feeling good hun. Feel better.

Oh Amanda :hugs: I am so sorry you're having to go through this hun. I am keeping everything crossed that everything passes naturally so you don't have to do a D&C. I'm glad that he is being supportive and that you two may even try working on a relationship! I hope to see you TTC when you feel ready and for you to get that rainbow BFP! Here to support you all the way!

Mirolee- I HATE being away from home. I am such a homebody I get stressed when we're gone for more than a night or two. And I can't stand being away from DH. I'm sorry you're experiencing pain with your growing belly. But you look so cute and it will all be worth it in the end! Have you guys contemplated anymore names at all? Do you think you're going to stick with Aleksandr? <3

Waves- Sounds like Leah is just a laid back babe ;)

Julie- I agree, I would get checked just in case. Better safe than sorry. FX it's not pre-e!!!


----------



## wavescrash

clynn11 said:


> Waves- Sounds like Leah is just a laid back babe ;)

I hope so! I've been hearing a lot the last couple of days from different people how your third is supposed to be your best/easiest baby so fx that's the case for us lol. I could use a child the total opposite of handful-Hannah.


Speaking of Leah - her umbilical cord fell off tonight when I was changing her diaper. It looks a little weird/gross so I'm wondering if it wasn't quite ready to fall off (and maybe tummy time irritated it/loosened it and that's why it fell off?) but she has her 2 week check-up in the AM so I'll just ask her ped. I'm super anxious/excited to see if she's gained any weight since her 5 day check-up.

Oh & I just have to say how weird it is having both a newborn and a toddler. Especially since Hannah's been at my mom's for practically 2 weeks (she was there all last week and is there during the day this week but home in the evenings.) After doing nothing but holding a tiny newborn and changing a newborn sized diaper for a little over a week... changing Hannah's diaper is so WEIRD. She's so freaking huge in comparison and so much heavier. Her feet look like little chubby feet and toes as opposed to Leah's super tiny/fragile/dainty-looking feet and toes. Her features are, obviously, huge in comparison and I never before realized what a big girl she really is lol. Changing her diaper is, by far, the weirdest part because it's so different than Leah's. I feel like I'm changing an adult's diaper when I change Hannah's lol.


----------



## jury3

Sandy-Yay for normal test results!

Well, everything looks fine. My bp was in the 130s over 70s. My normal is in the 120s over 70s, so they weren't worried. Urine came back fine. Monitored the babies and they hated it lol They were kicking and moving all around. Both hbs stayed around 140s/150s. They monitored contractions and it registered that I was having them...irregular, but they were there. I couldn't really feel them though. Only a few I felt in my stomach, mainly just feeling tight. The others I get a pressure in my chest, almost like an anxiety attack and feel like I need to take a deep breath. Sometimes my face gets warm too. They said they weren't worried though bc I wasn't really feeling them in my stomach. Cervix is still nice and tight. 
My doc wants to see me either Thurs or Fri just to monitor my bp some more. 
L&D is pretty boring...I was very uncomfortable sitting in basically the same position for so long. Lots of waiting lol 

Side note: I just found out my mom is going to some stupid gun training thing with my gpa out of state for the last week in March. She's freaking out telling me I can't have the babies until April lol Well, guess you should have planned better! I don't have any control over what they do.


----------



## Kiamaria83

Amanda so so sorry. I'm pleased ex ex is supporting you through this though and we're all here is you need to cry.
Julie glad you're ok.
Sandy awesome news
Mirolee I bet you look amazing. You have been so good at exercising and that means you will have a good strong vag for child birth lol
Kara hoping all is ok and you're not in too much pain.
Amanda lol at adult nappies. That reminds me of the programme I watched called adult babies. I think it was an American programme. It was so weird but hilarious.


----------



## goldstns

Julie- my mom was the same. She left to visit brothers baby until Jan 1. Everyday she would tell my baby/ tummy to wait till she back. It was annoying.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Amanda (RR) - I am so so sorry about all this. Hang in there. 

Julie - so glad everything turned out alright at the doctors.


----------



## frsttimemama

Julie, glad you are doing ok! Such great news!

Mirolee, you look great! Such a cute belly! I'm ready for mine!

So I guess my dad is not going to be working anymore. I'm seriously considering getting him to watch baby. It would be a lot of driving.. i don't know. He lives 20 miles from the town I work in, which is 13 miles from home yet. Decisions!


----------



## morganwhite7

Julie- That sucks they're going out of town.. babies don't wait! lol. Also yes L&D monitoring sucks.. I don't understand how you can tell us for 9 months straight to NOT lay on our backs and then they make you do it when you're there.. strapped up to monitors for hours. I was hungry too.. don't they know preggos have to eat every 2 hours? Lol! I hope it's not too long for us now, only 2 weeks to go before we can start hoping!

Katrina- Wow look at that temp! Looks good to me!

Waves- Aw that's so funny.. I'd be an emotional wreck having to deal with my baby growing up and a new one lol. She's too cute though. Hope she behaves for you today!!

Sandy- My mom lives about 15 miles away too and I'm considering having her watch the baby this fall if I decide to go back to work or finish my doula certification. Much nicer than having to send them to daycare, which I never want to do. 

Amanda- I'm sorry sweets.. hope everything goes alright today. Still hoping for the best <3

AFM- Someone just purchased the big comfy glider off my registry.... SCORE! :)


----------



## brunettebimbo

Amanda I'm thinking of you. Hope your doing as well as you can be. :hugs:


----------



## goldstns

Katrina nice temps!!


----------



## goldstns

Oh...i meant to comment on whoever was talking about eating dates (maybe Morgan) to start labor....im not saying it for sure put me into labor, but I ate dates the day I went into labor. I love dates and had them in the fridge. I hadn't eaten them all pregnancy.


----------



## morganwhite7

Oh I remember you saying that! Will keep that in mind. They're not my fave though.. I think Kara was talking about eating a few bc she likes them! Lol I'll save those for last resort ;)


----------



## Ingodshand

Mirolee- Your bump is so cute!! The only advice I can give is to just let go (I am singing the song from Frozen&#61514;) and embrace the pregnancy. I know it can feel like it is just dragging, but I can tell you that you will miss that belly once baby is here. It is just a miracle what is happening to you!!

Julie- So glad your babies are doing great! Will you have another ultrasound? Cant wait to see new pictures!

Katrina- 1 day left!!! Yay spring&#61514;

Kara- How are you feeling today?

Sandy- I like your attitude! Tell your doctor that you dont trust or like the center. Maybe there is another one you can go to?

Waves- I totally get that Hannah looks so big now. I was looking at Alyssa this morning and thinking what a big girl she is. They grow so fast!


----------



## goldstns

I meant to vent to you all...but I forgot I was a bit upset/pissed....haha!

anyways, alia's main teacher in her class at daycare seems to have a crush on dh. She is def flirting with dh. (dh and I drop and pick up Alia together everyday, since dh and I work together). Anyways, dh kinda flirts back. Yesterday she was telling us about alias day and she looked at dh the whole time, never at me. Anyways, on ride home I told dh he can't drip/pick up Alia alone because teacher Sam and him flirt too much. Now I know dh would NEVER cheat or leave me, but to me it isn't ok! Then later in the night dh was "doing his hair" and I said ..is it for Sam? And he said "shut up".

anyways, I am keeping any eye out, but this morning dh wouldn't even look at Sam or talk to Sam ... It was rather awkward. I also noticed dh kept calling me babe in front of Sam. So I think he's trying to make a point to me.


----------



## HWPG

thanks gals! i think i was just having a down day - being alone, missing my mom, missing my OH, missing my home. i will say that K must have had a growth spurt because my belly is rounder than before - i dont feel fat, i just feel big. round. and i'm bumping into things, hehe. i felt much better this morning when i woke up. and yes, i'm embracing! turns out, i cant change the way i'm shaped (at least right now!).
nikki, i get weird about those things also, and probably would have reacted similarly. alternatively, i've seen something similar happen before and OH could not be less interested in whomever was flirting with him - it made me laugh insdie to see the girl being coy and stuff, and he totally blew her off (in a polite way, which probably she took differently). for as insecure and jealous i can be, OH is secure and confident and i rely on that! 
they are doing cat surgeries where i am today! it's pretty neat.
and i decided to go along with the "embracing", i'm going to have a milkshake today. i think i might go to Sonic - we dont have them by us but i've seen the commercials.... thoughts? or maybe baskin robbins. i'm making a human - i deserve it!


----------



## Ingodshand

OMG, I love Sonic!!! They have these milkshakes called Sonic Blasts. I get the kid size M&M one. So good!!

Nikki- That would drive me crazy, but I really like the way DH responded. Good man:)


----------



## morganwhite7

Nikki- You go girl! Ooh I'd be mad too.. DH sounds reasonable and like he's doing a good job trying to make you NOT feel that way anymore though. Silly girls 

Mirolee- You are so round! You def support the boy=carrying higher wives tales too! So high.. you look like you can button your pants! lol.. I wish! Does it feel like he's in your ribs yet? I still can't believe you're preggo, and almost halfway!!! Amazing.

Oh and I love Sonic bc you can mix and match a MILLION flavors. But I guess you can do that at Baskin Robbins too.. They're both delish but Sonic has good food too. Haha making me hungry!

Just made our Easter brunch reservations.. 3 days before my induction date.. Can't help but wonder if I'll have my baby or be huuugely pregnant that day! 

Aaaand clocking out of work early due to having the worst cold ever!!! NST in the morning. This week FLEW by, just like the rest. Getting anxious. Have wonderful Wednesdays ladies! :)


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Good for you Nikki. My DH is like this too. He is Super polite to everyone and sometimes I think girls think he is flirting with them. We went through the drive through at Chik Fil A last night and the girl was practically googly eyes over him. Hello! Pregnant wife right next to you! 

Sandy- So glad that your NT scan came back normal! I was so happy when I got that news!

Mirolee- Glad you are feeling better =]

afm- I haven't once looked to see what's been bought off my registry! I guess I could look, but I figure i'll see it at the shower! Now that's lazy!! LOL


----------



## RobertRedford

Thanks for all the well wishes, ladies. your support means the world to me! I'm really okay. I had another blood draw this am and we will see what the numbers show. I thought I would be more upset but I'm very at peace with this. I have no control over it. I took really good care of my body, took my prenatals every day, cut back on working out, etc. If this is what my body needs to do, then I just have to go with the flow. I know I can get pregnant and if I stay in this relationship and make it work, fertility is on our side. So, there is hope. I know its silly but I'm really scared/ feel stupid about how to tell people or what to say to the people who knew that i was pregnant and now i am not. like, my spin instructor. 

As sad as I am to not be pregnant, I'm staying positive and looking forward to the things I can do that I would not have been able to-- ie, now I can ride my horses all summer, go on the jetski's, etc. We haven't discussed BC yet, and I'm not sure what we will do. 

I had an epic meldown on my way home from work yesterday and got it out of my system-- and stopped to do some retail therapy. ended up with a new car. whoops. 

Morgan, sorry that you're feeling yucky! I LOVE dates. LOOOVE them. I take jalapenos, hollow them out, stuff them with dates, wrap it in bacon and put it on the grill, low and slow, until theyre cooked. it takes the heat out of the jalapeno and the whole combination of flavors is just amazing.
This, without the raspberry reduction. amazingly yummy. https://grillinfools.com/blog/2012/...apeno-stuffed-dates-with-raspberry-reduction/

Nikki, yucko. O hate women who don't respect boundaries, even if it is just harmless flirting. A friend of mine is a preschool teacher who dates a lot of the single dads and i find it extremely innapropriate. Her job is to watch the kids and prepare them for school, etc, not date the parents. I'm glad DH respected your concerns and is stepping up :)

I will admit, i am a shameless flirt if it will help me get something. ie, our local "dump" (resource and recovery center) where we go to get rid of large trash items, junk, etc. used to be $5-$7 depending on how much you had to throw away. I went a few weeks ago and they had just implimented a new $30 minimum. I was like no way am i paying $30 to throw stuff away. a little flirting and the guy let me in for free :)

Amanda, laughing at the adult diapers comment. it must be a huge difference! Can't wait for an update on Leah's appointment.

Julie, glad all went well with the visit to L&D! glad the babies are still cooking!

Kara, how are you? 

Cassidy, how are you?


----------



## Disneybaby26

I'm okay girls that's for asking! I totally swear I think the dates started/made the contractions come. I read that they won't start labor but they do lower your chance for induction/intervention. I guess I'm just inning up the uterus!! I did decide I'm only going to have 4 a day instead of 6 until im 37 weeks, just in case lol!

Dates stuffed with almonds, wrapped in bacon...yummmm...

Also, Sonic is the shizzz...clearly I'm hungry!!!


----------



## clynn11

So.. i've never ate a date. LOL.

Amanda :hugs: You're being so strong and level-headed about all of this. You're 100% right there is nothing you could have done and you were as healthy as possible. Just one of those things that 'just happen' unfortunately. And ummm, new car?! Picture?!?! Lol.

Julie- I agree, one baby isn't going to wait.. let alone two!! Bad planning on their part lol.

Nikki- I prob. would have been a bit upset too. One thing if she's flirting with him, but if he's flirting back i'd be furious. Plus if I see someone flirting with my DH I just go wrap my arms around him and smile politely as I lean on his shoulder. Lmao.

I've been "embracing" pregnancy too much I think. Lol. I eat what I eat when I want to eat it. Luckily everything I crave is on the healthier side of things, so it can't be TOO bad lol. Gonna ask how much total weight i've gained so far next appointment. A little scared for the answer lol.


----------



## Kiamaria83

Amanda you're so right. There is nothing you could have done.
Cass me too. I had pizza for lunch . Just enjoy it while you can. 
Nikki. I would go mental at dh. I dont even think they realise they do it. 
I had my booking in appt today with my midwife. In my notes include my previous labour. Under maternal problems they have put pre eclampsia. Surely I would have known if I had that during my last pregnancy ? Ill post a pic of the paperwork and would appreciate it if you could comment. Maybe im just reading it wrong ?


----------



## RobertRedford

Thanks, ladies! I'm trying to keep my head up. 

Cassidy, L'll post a pic in a bit, it is a 2014 Audi Q5 in this realllly pretty grey/green. It looks like this : https://gtcarlot.com/car/75226975


----------



## Ingodshand

Amanda- love the car!!

Going to buy some dates asap!!


----------



## jury3

Mirolee-Your bump is getting so cute and round!

I am not a huge Sonic ice cream fan. I love their food, it's usually our top choice for burgers/chili dogs. I like sweeter ice cream like Dairy Queen. It might be bc I worked there (my first job) and got burnt out on their ice cream lol However, I love Baskin Robbins! My mom and I used to go there as a special treat, but they eventually closed. We were so sad...

Amanda-LOL I'm not sure it's normal to do some retail therapy and end up with a new car...I would love to do that though!

Morgan-Yeah, it was not fun...I hadn't even eaten dinner yet. So my ass hurt and I was starving lol I feel bad for you having to do that so freaking often!

Sarah-I think you asked about the u/s...we have another one on Monday. It will be the last one unless they need to check and make sure baby a is head down or not. We are now at the point of weekly appointments though...I can't believe it's so close!
How are you feeling today? Anymore labor signs?

Rachel....I just saw a pic of Ellie in a carseat on fb!!! Does this mean she's going home?! 

I forgot to mention that the nurse last night said she thinks Olivia is head down bc she had to go so low to find her hb. That's exciting news! We'll find out Mon if she's right or not :)
I am so sore today. My hips hurt like a beeotch. I was contracting quite a bit after I got home last night, but it's calmed down now. I definitely feel like maybe the babies are starting to make their way lower down in my pelvis between the increased pain and intermittent pressure down low. Still hoping they stay in at least until I hit 36 weeks! My closed cervix makes me happy at this point, hopefully it stays that way for a few more weeks! lol


----------



## RobertRedford

Julie, I came on to ask Rachel the same thing! It looks like Ellie is going home!!

Lol, i dont think it is normal either. i swear it is genetic though-- my dad is a big retail therapy-end-up-with-a-new-car-person. He had a "62 year old crisis" last year and ended up with a new porsche. it just happens in our family. I texted him yesterday as I was at the dealer saying that i had the "new car itch" and he goes "take benadryl"


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Just curious, when do you start the date eating thing? I LOVE dates. I will certainly be doing that when the time is right. 

Cassidy - I'm trying hard to watch my weight, but I just keep gaining. No matter what. Last week it was only .6 for the week and this week was 2 lbs!! UGH. Not to mention my mother is constantly on me and telling me to "make sure i'm eating healthy!!" it annoys me to no end. This is the woman who eats popcorn every night for dinner and eats whole bags of potato chips at a time. I know she's just looking out for me, but I ate Paleo before I got pregnant (pretty much no "fake" foods of any kind) so I don't know why she feels the need to tell me what to eat all the time. I'm almost 27 weeks and i've gained 15 lbs. Was really hoping to stay under 25 but i'm pretty sure that's not going to happen.


----------



## HWPG

thanks gals! i ended up just getting a mini vanilla milkshake - and yes morgan, i swear, from the beginning, i've said this kid is coming out of my ribs. i feel like a hemisphere, always have! not sure i can button my pants since i dont wear them quite that low (beneath my BB but not quite at the pube line) - but it is remarkable how shelf-like it comes out of me. there is no slope here. and i still have (somewhat) of a waist, so this is straight out. and hey! i'm more than half way missy! especially if baby K keeps growing at this rate, i think he might come in June! i'm going ot have a 10lb baby, ha!
cass, i think i've put on about 20lbs. all you skinny-minnies make me worry, but like i said (complained) earlier, i think i could stop eating and still gain weight. i'm healthy, i'm active, i'm growing a person - i feel like there is nothing i can do at this point. my goals have now changed from "keep it under" to "work it off after" - hehe.
it's snowing in maine. wtf. as lonely as i am down here, i at least love the weather. yesterday it was 74 and sunny. omg, felt like heaven! 
RR, a new car? whoa! it looks beautiful! and btw, i would just say "i lost the pregnancy" - no one can have any questions about that.... so sorry hun.
dates, huh? not a huge fan, but i bet i'll try anything when the time gets closer.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Mirolee- You are way more active than i've been, so don't worry about the weight gain. I was training for and then ran a marathon right before I got pregnant and now I feel like a freakin' fat blob. Just walking too fast makes me out of breath, so that fact that you are still doing all you are doing is amazing! I'm so bummed that i'll lose my entire running base, and will be starting over, but i'll deal. I have a goal to run my 10th half marathon in May of 2015. It gives me something to get excited about after Harper is born. I've gained 15 lbs now. I think it's going to start adding up quick, which scares me a bit!


----------



## jury3

Amanda-Love the car...jealous!

Here's a lovely pic of me all hooked up to the monitors...my belly takes up the whole picture lol 
DW told her mom and our friends last night that we were at L&D...I'm not happy w her about that. Her mom freaked out of course. Started saying how her friend said those were signs of pre-e (duh, why do you think I went in???), asked why I drove myself. Texted me today to ask if I was feeling better (I wasn't feeling bad...) and asked if I need a ride to my doc apt tomorrow. Why do people think that pregnant people need to be driven places? Lol I am not looking forward to the next few weeks/months with MIL...she is literally going to drive me insane!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Amen, Julie!!! I hate being treated like an invalid just because i'm pregnant. I'm a very independent person and now everyone is like "Don't do this!" and "Don't do that!" and it annoys me. I know they are just trying to be helpful but it's still like "okay!!" 

I don't want anyone to know we are in the hospital until the last minute! LOL. I don't want everyone texting/calling/showing up. I'm still on the fence about who i'm actually even telling when i'm in labor. Probably just my two BFF's and my Mom, stepdad, real dad, and DH's direct family.


----------



## jury3

Amanda-Lol about your dad! Obviously you did not take the benadryl lol

Britt-Your comment about your mom made me think of mine...she found she is diabetic a few months back. Since then she acts like she knows everything about food and how to eat healthy. DW likes to eat paleo. I'm not a huge fan bc it is so restrictive, but support her bc it's what she feels comfortable with and she loses weight when she sticks to it. When my mom was here for our baby shower she was making a huge deal telling DW that paleo isn't healthy and acted like she was stupid for doing it. I could have slapped her. DW and I are pretty smart about healthy foods, although we don't look like it. Pretty sure we probably know more than my mom lol

Anyway, I've now gained almost 22 lbs...it's freaking me out a little bc I went so long barely gaining anything. I was hoping not to go over 20-25 lbs, but that may not happen!


----------



## RobertRedford

Mirolee, you've been staying active so i truly wouldn't worry! Britt, same to you. If you were in good shape before you got pregnant, getting back there hopefully won't be too hard. Plus, its worth it. You're making a baby. Shit is hard work! 

Julie, your MIL sounds like a handful! I would go absolutely nuts. You are ALLL belly lady! Can't wait to meet those babies! 

speaking of in laws. well, kind of in laws. had dinner with baby daddys parents the other night. his dad has become very conservative since retiring because of "all the truth" he sees on cnn and fox news. somehow the topic of gay marraige/ equal rights came up, and I am very quick to voice my opinion. I _strongly strongly strongly strongly_ support equal rights for all, and I work in an area of law where we handle a lot of employment cases in regards to gender orientation/ discrimination (we represent people who have been fired for being gay) and love what I do because I am passionate about it. baby daddys dad told me that he thinks that same sex marraiges should be illegal, and that if his own child or grandchild were to be gay, he would disown them. me not being able to keep my mouth shut start probing him, saying, "well, if your 4 y/o grand daughter here told you that she was attracted to women and dated women, etc when she is older, would you still love her and support her?" "no." mind.fucking.blown. people. this is 2014! I decided just to spite him my future children will only wear liberal political onesies when they go to their house. "my momma voted for obama" "I support gay marraiges"


----------



## HWPG

thanks gals!
we are hoping to only tell a handful of people, and more hoping that people wont come. luckily (um, forcefully), we've told people not to come, but most people live far enough away they wont bother. i think my mom will be there. we are lucky to have a good respectful support system.


----------



## jury3

CantHrdlyWait said:


> Amen, Julie!!! I hate being treated like an invalid just because i'm pregnant. I'm a very independent person and now everyone is like "Don't do this!" and "Don't do that!" and it annoys me. I know they are just trying to be helpful but it's still like "okay!!"
> 
> I don't want anyone to know we are in the hospital until the last minute! LOL. I don't want everyone texting/calling/showing up. I'm still on the fence about who i'm actually even telling when i'm in labor. Probably just my two BFF's and my Mom, stepdad, real dad, and DH's direct family.

Same here! I am so huge now that I have to ask for help, but it's for things like getting off the couch or carrying heavy items. I still fit behind a steering wheel, so why the heck wouldn't I drive myself lol If I felt like I was dizzy or if I was in labor yesterday I would have had my brother drive me! I'm not stupid, I ask for help when I actually need it lol

That's what I told DW. Next time we go to L&D, we don't need to alert everyone unless we are actually going to be there for a while for something serious. If I think my water broke or I think I'm in labor, then we can wait until we get there and get more info before we need to tell everyone. People go to L&D all the time for minor things, there is no need to make a big deal out of nothing. 
If it's the real deal, then we will tell immediate family and our closest friends...that's it (well and you girls obviously lol). 

I can't decide if I want to allow MIL in the room or not when I am laboring. For the c-section it was a definite no. Doc said only 2 people anyway, so it worked out that just DW and my mom could come in. My mom was going to take video/pics so we don't have to and if babies had to go to NICU DW would go with them and mom would stay with me.
Now that we think Olivia is head down and actual labor is a possibility, I'm not sure what to do. I want DW and my mom in there while I labor bc I know they will help me. I'm afraid MIL will get on my nerves. If she does I can kick her out...but when it comes to actually having the babies I don't know. I know she would love to be in there and see her grandchildren enter the world, I'm just not sure how I feel about it. She gets so overly excited and drives me insane. She says things that just piss me off (like stating the obviously or talking like she knows things bc she read it on yahoo). Idk maybe I can make her videotape or take pics...


----------



## goldstns

Not sure when u start eating dates...sry.

can someone post Ellie pic plz!!

robert- u go girl!!!!

julie- looking good and 22 lbs for twins is NOTHING


----------



## jury3

Amanda-lol my grandparents are really conservative and I can't stand it. They haven't disowned me, but things are definitely much different than they used to be. I never see them anymore. Thanksgiving was the first time I'd seen them since before DW and I got married 2 years ago. It's just hard to be around them knowing they don't approve of our relationship. Now that we are having kids it's hard bc I know they are interested and want to see them, but at the same time there will always be a wedge between us. My brothers and I always talk about wearing our best gay marriage supporting clothing to their house but my mom gets mad at us lol I can't wait for the babies to wear their "hatched by two chicks" onsies around them!

DW and I agreed we only wanted immediate family and our closest friends to visit in the hospital. That amounts to maybe 9-12 people total (includes parents/siblings). I'm scared MILs crazy Jewish friends will start showing up.


----------



## jury3

Baby Ellie from Rachel's fb


----------



## HWPG

omg! squee! shes so tiny!


----------



## RobertRedford

I am officially debt free and its an amazing feeling. credit cards are paid off!! :happydance: 

Thanks for posting the Ellie pics, Julie. Beat me to it! You're alllll belly. I wouldn't worry about your weight gain at all.

my mom is an L&D nurse and will probably demand to be in the delivery room when I have a baby. no.way.in.hell. I do not want here there. I'm sure she is great during other peoples l&d's but she stresses me out. just me and the baby daddy (hopefully hubs, by then)


----------



## jury3

Once again...Jealous! I can't wait until we pay off our stupid credit cards! 

Ugh I need to do something with my life...I have a long to do list and have been avoiding it. I need to get going before the babies get here and/or I can't move at all! lol I think I'm going to go buy some new things for my fish tank...not really baby related, but it will make me feel like I did something! lol


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Amanda/Julie - My grandather is anti Gay marraige too and it annoys/infuriates me to no end. We somehow get into conversations about it and it usually ends up with me wanting to punch my own grandfather. He will say "I don't have a problem with gay people, but I don't think they should get married" UM!?!?!?! What the hell? So I generally just try to avoid it at all costs becasue I know we will never agree on it. 

Amanda - Congrats! I just paid off all my credit card debt too. best feeling in the freaking world. Only took 9 years. I don't even plan on using one EVER again. What a mess to get out of.

Julie - I love paleo, but since being pregnant, I can't really stand meat, and couldn't eat eggs AT ALL for the first 18 weeks of pregnancy. I already have celiac, so i'm pretty limited as far as it goes. I wouldn't be able to stand MIL saying it's unhealthy and all that. It's REAL food. There is no way it's unhealthy. My bloodwork was the BEST it's ever been eating eggs and bacon every single day. People just don't get it. I cooked everything in bacon grease. Blood work was impeccable and my cholesterol was the lowest it's ever been. My mom used to get on me ALL the time and talk about it and how it was awful. Then she wants all this attention when she decided not to eat sugar for 30 days this year. Uh... LOL.


----------



## RobertRedford

Julie, its the little things! Somedays I just get dressed out of PJ's so I feel productive and a functioning member of society.

doc just called with blood results. she didn't give me the number but said the steadily and rapidly decreasing values indicate a miscarraige and we will know more at my us, which was moved to friday morning. They said there are many reasons why this could have happened, and we should consider looking into it further considering this is my second MC with the same partner.


----------



## RobertRedford

Britt, i've considered doing paleo b/c of the celiacs too. I try to eat as helathy as possible but i like the idea of limiting my grains and eating real food all the time.


----------



## HWPG

my grandparents are racist and homophobic. it doesnt usually come up in conversation, but when it does it will be like, (my grandfather) "i was in san francisco once and a man touched my bum. he was trying to make me be gay" - my sisters and i were like, "thats not how it works" but really, when a person is 85? my grandmother said to me, when i was considering adopting from haiti, that "birds of a feather should stick together" (implying you should not inter-race adopt/have a family/marry/etc) -to which my BIL said, "i like birds of all colors". sigh. i suppose thats the world they grew up in, even if it's not right. that being said, when i hear people in *our* generation say stuff like that (my cousin, for example), it really does blow my mind - how? what? what year is it?


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

RR- I've never felt better in my life. Seriously. BUT. It's hard socially. You can't have a LOT of stuff. No beans, no grains of any kind (corn), no sugar, no milk,... and I say "you can't" losely.. but if you are doing it honestly, you shouldn't. It was almost impossible for me to go out and eat with friends becasue I couldn't have most of anything. It DID get me cooking all the time at home and I seriously saw my entire body compositioin change just over a month. It was crazy! I even did a Whole30 challenge which takes it a step further. It was super hard, but so rewarding. 

Also - HOW CUTE IS ELLIE!? adorable.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Exactly Mirolee. I know my grandfather doesn't really get it because he's almost 80. It's frustrating, but even more so when people my age are just AWFUL about it. I've never understood why it's anyone else's business to worry about the happiness of other people. Can't we all just get along? Seriously.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Awww beautiful :)

My friends just had her baby today, so happy for her but so sad for me. We both started TTC the same month and I'm still not pregnant and still baby less. Makes it all so real :cry:


----------



## Cowgirl07

Amanda I'm glad your at piece and they are considering testing. That car is awesome! 
Rachel ellie is adorable. 
Sorry you have a cold Morgan 
I just got home from work. What a miserable day so dreary. On the racist conversation. My one grandma is extremely racist/ homophobic and down right mean. My sister and I are trying to meet in California and go to Ellen. When I take my trip this fall. I was telling grandma about it and she said she doesn't like her. Why I asked no response. She also thinks my cousins kids are not cute because their mom was adopted and in a relationship with a African guy. Adopted kids aren't part of her family she says. So I choose not to see her.


----------



## brunettebimbo

I would be the same Katrina. What a horrible way to be. The colour of your skin or your sexuality doesn't make you a bad person. My Dad is gay and married to a man. He is such a lovely man and I'm proud to call him my Dad.


----------



## TTCaWee1

Hey ladies! Yes Ellie is home! We got home around 2! I couldn't stop staring at her in the mirror on the way home. Or now....lol. She did great rooming in last night. Woke to eat every time and weight is up to 5.12. First pedi appt is Friday. Trying to get stuff unpacked while staring at her and watching her breathe lol. Needless to say I'm not getting much done.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Yay good for ellie I'm glad she's home.


----------



## TTCaWee1

Julie glad all was well at l&d

Same for you Kara if I didn't already say so. 

Amanda - you got a new car? Didn't bd just pay yours off? I'd be loving not having a payment. But then again I love a new car. 

My doc wrote for domperidone today. It was $75! But well worth it if it works. It is supposed to increase milk supply.


----------



## RobertRedford

Rachel, that is AMAZING news! soooo glad that you're home. screw unpacking. watching her is far more important!

yay for the rx for domperidone, i hope it helps! 

yep, i got a new car. with mine being paid off and only a year old, it ended up having a good amount of equity in it, so i was able to trade it and only finance a teeny amount (12 months, small loan). I hate having a car payment but one year isn't bad :)


----------



## brunettebimbo

Yayyyy so glad that Ellie is home :happydance:


----------



## RobertRedford

Rachel, maybe i missed it. is Ellie nursing, or are you pumping and feeding her with a bottle?


----------



## clynn11

With weight, all I tell myself is my cousin gained over 70 pounds with one. Her doctor wasn't concerned, and she's lost almost all of it and he's only 2 months old! So i'm trying not to stress it but i've definitely been gaining a lot more here in the second trimester.

Rachel- SO SO glad Ellie is home. I'm so happy for you!!

Amanda- Loving the car!!

On the topic of conservative parents- my dad is a racist bigot asshole. That's really as far into detail as I want to go, but basically every conversation I have with him ends up with me wanting to strangle him, lmao. I love him, but I don't like him. It's amazing how completely opposite our views can be! Although I do think if one of my children were to be gay/lesbian that he would still support and love them. He wouldn't be happy about it, but he wouldn't disown them.

On the Zuri home front- she's been moving around so much more this past week :) It's finally to the point where I feel her every day, multiple times a day. Before it was so sporadic and I would have a day or two not feeling anything. Can't wait until Kevin can feel her :) I go for my anatomy scan on Monday! Can't wait to see my baby girl again! She better still be a girl!!! Lmao.


----------



## goldstns

Rachel- yay for Ellie being home...congrats.

julie- thx for sharing Ellie pics.

my grandma survived the holocaust, so she is very much about keeping the Jewish religion alive. So it took her a while to accept I married a non-Jew. I totally understand where she's coming from, but for me I'll always respect her and what she went threw, but I can't help who I fall in love with.

today dh just ignored Sam, and just picked up Alia and ran out....


----------



## clynn11

BB :hugs: Hun I can only imagine how hard it is seeing others go through everything you should be going through. It's just not fair at all. You deserve your rainbow BFP so much and I have a lot of confidence that these tests are going to help you figure out what is going on so you can get your take home babe <3

Nikki- Glad DH has learned the rules ;) lmao


----------



## TTCaWee1

Yes I am nursing but I also pump after she nurses to increase my supply and drain my boobs. She also has to have 2 high calorie formula bottles a day. I have milk in the freezer that I can give her by bottle if I need to. She's been eating every 2 hours since yesterday so with my low supply I anticipate having to give her a few bottles. I gave her one earlier and she ate 2 oz like a champ.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

I am so happy that Ellie is home! I seriously can't imagine what it's like when you bring them home! I'd just sit and stare at her. Not sure i'll get much done for awhile. LOL


----------



## frsttimemama

Rachel, so exciting that Ellie is home!! Congratulations Mama!

Amanda, I'm so sorry. :( I hope you get some answers!

On the topic of people in the room and at the hospital, only hubby for my c-section, but no matter what I say, there will be a ridiculous amount of people coming to visit. I have no idea how I will let them touch our baby. I have no desire to share AT ALL. None. How awful, I know ..

The dietician's office never did call back. Impressive. Good thing I didn't actually need anything.


----------



## TTCaWee1

I decided right before I started pushing that my friend could stay. DH was so nervous. She was great. She counted during each push while DH held my leg and head. My friend also took pics of the entire delivery. She's a nurse too so there was no weirdness.


----------



## clynn11

My best friend last minute decided to have me stay in the delivery room with them. I got to hold her leg and take awesome pictures of daddy cutting the cord, her being laid on mamas chest, etc. It was amazing :)


----------



## TTCaWee1

Waves - how's the pain? 

Nikki - this may be too forward but did you investigate the undercarriage after delivery? I can't remember if you tore or not? Anyways I gently felt around and it feels all swollen still around my perineum and vag. I'm sure it's totally normal, I'm just curious. Oh I hope it all goes back to normal in a few weeks


----------



## wavescrash

I'll respond to everyone (ok well like 2 of you lol) tomorrow because Leah just finished eating and I want to get back to sleep but...

Rachel - I'm so so happy for you that Ellie is home! Now she can really thrive and you guys can enjoy every minute of it! I totally stare at Leah to watch her breathe an embarrassing amount, lol.


----------



## brunettebimbo

It's my 1st hospital appointment tomorrow. Is there anything I should ask in particular?


----------



## goldstns

Yay bb!! Off to get answers. These girls r better then me with the "right" questions, but something about progesterone.

Rachel - I didn't investigate much. To me everything was swollen, especially my Libya (doc kept telling me). I figured it was all normal. However, as far out as u r, I was no longer sore any where. I did have two 1 degree tares they sowed up.


----------



## frsttimemama

Bb, that's exciting! I would ask about progesterone and possible benefit of taking a baby aspirin a day. I had a friend who had 2 m/c's, her doctor told her to do that (something about she was clotting too much?) and her next pregnancy resulted in her gorgeous daughter. Hoping for some good answers for you!

Rachel, hope your night went well!!

Katrina, when are you testing? 

How are the rest of you?

I have a doctors appointment today with my OB to talk about my blood sugars, which was already planned. I'm gonna complain about that other office never calling back! And I have lots of other questions for her. Hubby decided I needed a Nook HD+ last night so he bought me one. He's crazy impulsive like thatI and sweet, and I love him more than words. I am so excited to have a baby together. :)


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Happy Spring Ladies!!! Bring on warmer temps and cute little babies!! =]


----------



## frsttimemama

Yayyy!! Finally! :)


----------



## frsttimemama

Hubby is taking me sneaker shopping after the Dr appointment (and for a diet strawberry limeade from Sonic, but he doesn't know that part yet! ;) )Mama needs new work shoes! Lol. Any suggestions? I usually buy Nike.


----------



## Lotalaughs16

Hi ladies...sorry I've not been on, its been super busy at work and I had like no reception/wifi skiing over the weekend. I've been trying to catch up reading everything but there was like 20+ pages!
Amanda, I'm so sorry you have to go through another mc...I'm glad you're keeping a positive outlook on things and that new car is sweet! 
Rachel, so glad Ellie is home!
BB, good luck at your appt...I don't have any suggestions but I hope they get you some answers
Katrina...when is testing day?

All you 30 weekers, how are you feeling? So many babies are about to make their entrances, so exciting!!!

Everyone else, I'm really sorry if i missed anything important (if I did please catch me up)

AFM, I'm in a potty training war with Zara. I'm about to lose my mind, however she's so darn cute its hard to stay mad for more than 5 minutes lol...All of you with pets, does anyone have pet insurance?


----------



## Cowgirl07

Bb I would ask about aspirin and progesterone supplements. 
Sandy oh how I wish we had sonic. The closest one is an hour away and it's closed until summer. 
I don't know if I will test. I hate testing so if I'm late I might give in.
Edit we do not have pet insurance on any of the dogs. We insure or cows and horses if they happen to get out and get hit etc. But nothing on the pets.


----------



## goldstns

Brittany- we had pet insurance when dogs were puppys (until like 1.5 years old) because they would hurt them selves doing stupid things. Once they matured we dropped it. We talked about when they get old and have medical problems we would re consider it.


----------



## goldstns

As for potty training...good luck. Just repeat constantly taking her out and giving a treat and excited voice when she does good. And startling voice to stop her if you catch her in that act of going in the house.


----------



## frsttimemama

Katrina, ours is 30 miles away in the city. I have never eaten there though. Lol. I understand about testing. Your chart looks great though. Fx soooooo much!

We don't have pet insurance, but I do need to call and make a vet appointment for shots and such. Thanks for reminding me! Wanna keep those up for when he goes camping with us for sure!

That dietician just called me back, saying she just got the message from TWO DAYS ago, that it wasn't a big deal and I should get up and drink juice in the middle of the night. I said I was probably not going to be doing that. She said that's fine. Weirdo. Still not liking them.


----------



## goldstns

Sandy how r your fasting numbers?


----------



## goldstns

This thread has been quiet the past few days.....MORGAN....where r u?!


----------



## frsttimemama

They are all under 90 except for 3. One was 91, one was 93, and one was 97. The last 2 I had eaten half an orange the night before as a snack. I decided I can't do that anymore.


----------



## morganwhite7

Haha Nikki I'm working.. was late bc of my stupid NST this morning.. and I still have a killer cold, going on Day 3.. Lord help me!! Lol

Brittney- 30 wker, not doing so hot.. lol. But I am so thankful every day at least. Just ready to go.. and getting so anxious about this impending birth!!! And aww potty training, fun fun ;) We don't have pet insurance on our dog, although I'm sure it'd be a smart thing to consider!

Hope everyone is doing well. Let the Spring bring us some sunshine!! And yes Britt, cute babies too! :)

Oh and I spent $50 at Once upon a Child (children's resale shop) lastnight. Every single onesie/dress/pair of shoes (most brand new!) were .50 or $1!! So I got a crapload of such cute summer baby stuff. And a huge floppy sunhat like I've been dreaming of. And I wrote a big long letter to Marley to give to her when she's 18.. have been wanting to do that this whole pregnancy but haven't found the time/energy til now. Might add some more to it later, just thought it'd be a cute idea. Keep it in her baby box full of the 50 million trinkets I'm sure I'll be saving lol. I was listening to Suga Suga (Baby bash lol) on the way to work this morning thinking that I wished she was there to jam out with me!! Lol. I'm so excited to have a little girl to love!!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Spring better show up! It snowed here over the night. Seriously I am sick of it! 
I am feeling so lazy I am sick of this cold or what ever it is.


----------



## morganwhite7

^Chart looks great!!


----------



## RobertRedford

Morgan, baby bash esp suga suga is my guilty pleasure. I secretely love the "peaches and cream" pandora radio station. listen to it. 

also, Babbydaddy has boxes and boxes and boxes of little girl clothes (nb-3years), and probably half of it still has tags on it. They're all gymboree, baby gap, janie and jack, etc. If anyone of you need baby clothes or little girl clothes, let me know. I have already packed up boxes to send to ashlee and cassidy, but still have tons (we have 11 20-gallon storage containers FILLED with clothing). 

Brittney, I have insurance on my horses just b/c they were purchased at high prices and horses are pretty stupid, as well as vet bills being outrageously expensive. they would find a way to hurt themselves in a padded room. Our cats are not insured.

Katrina, are you going to test this cycle or just wait for AF?

afm, feeling okay today. bleeding has slowed but still prominent. I have an apppoinment tomorrow. went for blood draw this am, we will see what results say. crossing my fingers that a d&c isnt necessary. its so early, i hope it can just be passed naturally.


----------



## Cowgirl07

I'll wait I have one frer left from my testing before my hsg. I guess if af doesn't come by next Thursday or so. 
I want to see the hat morgan! 
Amanda I hope you don't need a dc!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

I'm not even 30 weeks yet and i'm already uncomfortable. I'm so tired I could cry. I can't sleep at night. I'm also REALLY emotional today for no apparent reason. UGH.

RR- I hope you don't have to have medical intervention, and nature will run it's course. 

Katrina - Chart is looking really good!


----------



## asmcsm

Hey ladies, sorry I've been MIA. DH and I are having some issues which have made things stressful the last couple days. Will try and scan back and see what's going on with everyone.

BTW, has anyone else experienced plugged ears? My right ear has been plugged for 2-3 days and I can't really hear out of it well. I had issues with excess fluid in that ear before so wondering if now that I'm pregnant it's just gotten worse and plugged it


----------



## Disneybaby26

Happy spring girls!!! These babes are gonna start popping out anytime now!! :)

Ashlee- I hope everything is ok! As far a the war thing is probably congestion/pressure from inflammation from the pregnancy. Every morning when I get up my ears do that crackling thing when I swallow. Def mention it to the doc to be sure you don't have an ear or sinus infection!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Ashlee-I hope things get less stressful. I agree you may want to see a dr, dh got an ear infection last year and it was awful.


----------



## asmcsm

Thanks ladies, if it doesn't get better I will be seeing a dr. It's usually okay when I first wake up but then is plugged the rest of the day. I was prone to ear infections as a baby, hoping Lux doesn't have that problem.

Nikki- Ugh how annoying about the day care teacher! I'd want to slap her upside the face. Good thing DH is handling it the way he is lol.

Julie- look at your belly! No idea how you're doing it with 2 lady, you're a superhero! So annoying about your MIL. Drives me nuts that people think we're incapable of doing things because we're preggo

Awww little Ellie is so cute!

BB- Good luck at your apt today!!! I hope that you guys start getting some answers

On the homophobic front, I am very fortunate to have been raised by an extremely accepting and open-minded family. I love my family, they've always accepted my gay friends with open arms and my mom's cousin is gay and they don't have issues with race either. My aunt's boys are both half black and my sister up until recently always dated black guys. HOWEVER, I can't say the same about DH's family...the night we went over to tell his grandparents that we were having a baby The Big Bang Theory was on and DH said "oh you guys like The Big Bang Theory?" His gpas response was "well, I did, but then I read in a magazine at your parents the other night that Sheldon is a fruit loop so now not so much" Seriously? It took so much for me to not say something. I understand that they're old and from a different generation or whatever but seriously get with the fucking program. They're people too and they deserve to be with whoever makes them happy. And I told DH that if they ever make anti-gay comments or racist comments in front of my kids then they won't be seeing them anymore because I won't stand for intolerance. I mean what if Lux turns out being a lesbian? Are they really going to treat her differently? It's bullshit


----------



## RobertRedford

:hugs: ash! I hope all gets better soon. Sorry you're not feeling well. Let us know if we can do anything for you! 

Goodluck at your appointment today, BB!

Ash, similiar situation. my parents are extremely open minded and accepting. We had a gay male nanny growing up, who was a big part of our lives and a good family friend still. No one thought anything different of it, and he was a great role model for us. Babydaddys family, not so much. I've made it very clear that I don't want _any_ negative comments like that around my children. What really makes me sad is that they just sound awfully ignorant. His daughter attends a pre-school spanish class once a week at her pre-school. Its really really really cute (picture 20 pre-schoolers speaking spanish..adorbs), and his dad said that he doesn't think its okay to teach "mexican" to american kids. uh, what? being cultured is a gift, knowing different languages can help you find better job oppurtunities, travel more, communicate with others. just blows my mind. we are in 2014 people. we should accept everyone!


----------



## goldstns

Sandy- interesting. I was told to stay away from lots of fruit and fruit juice. Only is Alia wasn't moving enough could I have it to make sure she was moving. My biggest problem was my fasting numbers because they said my sugars would get so low at night so my body would make sugar...but my body was over making it causing bad fasting numbers. So my guess is *if* you woke up to drink fruit juice you would end up with high fasting numbers. And I'm with you...i wouldn't wake up just to drink juice.


----------



## goldstns

Morgan- love the idea of writing baby a letter for when they r older....might have to do that!


----------



## frsttimemama

I know Nikki! I was thinking the same thing. I think this lady may be crazy. Lol. I'm sure my fasting numbers would be ridiculous.


----------



## Cowgirl07

My parents are very open minded just not my grandparents. Dh family is not, his father especially. I got mad once after my wedding he made a comment about my cousins kids being there. and said I have more reason then you to be racist it has taken years to over come my fear and anxiety and will not tolerate your remarks. You have no excuse. Then asked Dh to take me home.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Brittney we insure out cat. It's far to expensive not to if something goes wrong!
As for potty training, good luck! We found a star chart, treats and rewards worked well for Tristan!
My appointment is tomorrow, kinda nervous but also looking forward to it as it's one step closer to our rainbow baby. 
Katrina your chart is looking great. FX!!


----------



## Ingodshand

BB- Hope the apt went well today! 

Just to vent, I am so over my husband! I point out the many things that still need to be done and he can get like 1 thing done in the almost two hours that I was out of the house. Plus he is bringing Alyssa over to his parent's for a sleepover tonight because tomorrow is our anniversary. He forgets to pack her toothbrush and hair brush and then asks me to go upstairs to get it. I tell him, no I am not going to get it and he rolls his eyes at me. Do you not get that I am in pain and over 38 weeks pregnant! 

So over him and so over being pregnant! 

Sorry, my rant is done!


----------



## jury3

Morgan-Once Upon A Child is where we got our swing for half price, good as new! I've been meaning to go to finish up a little clothes shopping...

Amanda-lol "teaching them Mexican" Rhey don't even realize how ignorant they sound lol 

Not sure how my grandparents will be with the kids, but I don't plan on them ever being around them without me...
My parents are a different story. They grew up hearing the n word and naturally say slightly racist things. My mom tries hard not to be racist but sometimes I'm like " mom, you can't say that!" She doesn't even realize it's offensive though. She's learning. My dad (they are divorced) uses the n word. He makes comments about living in the city with all the black people...lol We grew up in an all white small town, so that's how he pictures St. Louis lol At least my parents aren't trying to be mean, we just have to teach them what's inappropriate and what's not. 

Went to the pet store yesterday then came home and started cleaning my fish tank which was way overdue. I could barely walk after from the pain on my hips/back. Then slept horribly last night. Kept having pain in my stomach but only in one spot. Finally went to the couch and slept better after that. I have so much cleaning to do even before the cleaners come next week, not sure how it will get done. I've procrastinated too long and now I'm paying for it!

Off to doc in a bit. She wants to follow up from the other night and double check my bp. Then back home to finish the fish tank and hopefully clean the kitchen a bit...


----------



## Cowgirl07

Good luck Julie!


----------



## jury3

Sarah-lol DW is the same way. She'll ask me to get something and I just look at her like "are you serious right now?!" I think they literally forget how pregnant and uncomfortable we are! Sometimes she bitches when I ask her to get something then I get pissed. She's like "I will always do what you ask me but that doesn't mean I can't bitch about it!" Lol


----------



## Ingodshand

jury3 said:


> Sarah-lol DW is the same way. She'll ask me to get something and I just look at her like "are you serious right now?!" I think they literally forget how pregnant and uncomfortable we are! Sometimes she bitches when I ask her to get something then I get pissed. She's like "I will always do what you ask me but that doesn't mean I can't bitch about it!" Lol

Ha, tell her to just wait until the babies get here. She will really feel like your personal assistant!! I really want to get that fake pregnant belly for Rob to wear. Strap an extra 30 pounds to his front and see how he likes it!!


----------



## HWPG

ash, i'm having some ear pain also - i had chronic ear infections as a child and had tubes put in, twice, and removed as a teen. i fly and swim with custom made ear plugs - but even this last flight my ears were hurting quite a bit. i think i'm congested a little bit, but i also think i have something stuck to my ear drum - wax or something. i'm making an appt with my ENT dr when i get home - i feel like i'm saying "what?" to everyone and i'm starting to get embarrassed.


----------



## jury3

Sarah-lol I always say the same thing! I told her I was going to strap one of the dogs to her stomach and make her carry them around...they only weigh 15 lbs so it still wouldn't be as bad I'm sure lol


----------



## RobertRedford

I'm leaving work early and heading to the docs. Just got super dizzy at work (while sitting down) and a killer headache came on out of no where. Hopefully its nothing and they just send me home to rest.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Hope it's nothing Amanda and they just send you home for some rest.


----------



## goldstns

Robert- feel better!


----------



## asmcsm

HWPG said:


> ash, i'm having some ear pain also - i had chronic ear infections as a child and had tubes put in, twice, and removed as a teen. i fly and swim with custom made ear plugs - but even this last flight my ears were hurting quite a bit. i think i'm congested a little bit, but i also think i have something stuck to my ear drum - wax or something. i'm making an appt with my ENT dr when i get home - i feel like i'm saying "what?" to everyone and i'm starting to get embarrassed.

Ugh that sucks. I almost had to have tubes too. Fortunately not though. But, for now I'm not having any pain in that ear, its just really plugged up and i don't know if it's mucus or I'm producing even more wax that's building up or what but it's driving me nuts that I can't hear anything from it. Might not make it to next week, might end up going to the clinic tomorrow to get it checked out.


----------



## wavescrash

Amanda - Uh oh, feel better & hope it's nothing!
Katrina - Chart looks great lady! I've got my fx for you :)


I think I remember someone asking how Leah's 2 week check-up went & someone asked about my pain. Hopefully I'm not forgetting anything/anyone else.

So Leah's 2 week appointment was yesterday morning and it went great :)

She was born weighing 6lbs 3oz, 19.2" long. She was discharged at 5lbs 9oz. At 5 days old she weighed 5lbs 11oz. Well yesterday she weighed in at 6lbs 11oz (gained a whole lb in 6 days!!! thank you formula!) and was 19.5" long. Her head circumference increased slightly as well. She shows no signs of jaundice either. Early yesterday morning her umbilical cord fell off and there's still a bit of pus in it. Her doc said we have 72 hours for it to dry up on its' own otherwise we have to come back in for him to apply a chemical to dry it up. I asked about her always sleeping and he said it's nothing to worry about, especially since she's not jaundiced. Said just to rouse her every 3 hours, get her to open her eyes and look at us and then if she falls back asleep that's okay. Just to keep her from staying in a very deep sleep for too long. We go back in 6 weeks for her 2 month appointment and shots :(

As for my pain, it's still there. I'm 2 weeks pp today and while the pain is getting better, it's most definitely still there. The incision doesn't burn as much anymore and some of the steri-strips have come off but the rest seem pretty stuck on there. I vaguely remember the nurse saying I could remove them after 2 weeks if they remained but a nurse friend told me I need to let them stay on until the fall off naturally. I had steri-strips when I had surgery on my collarbone after I broke it a few years ago, but I think I only had 3 or 4 and they came off almost entirely on their own, so I just removed them the rest of the way myself. I'll give them a few more days and then we'll see. I may remove them. They make it so itchy and I'd love to get back to my normal shaving routines lol.

But the pain - the incision isn't so bad anymore as far as the burning pain goes but it still aches. It's more of a deep ache. Hannah's been pretty rough with climbing on me and every time she hits it, makes it worse. I've been picking her up a little here & there (I'm officially allowed to as of today) but if I hold her for too long, it aches pretty bad. I'm still bleeding which is really annoying. It's nowhere near as bad as with a vaginal delivery and I've had virtually no clots since they suctioned everything out during the c/s.

Morgan & anyone else who had a previous c/s --- how long did you bleed for? How long after that did your cycles start back up?

I still have to call and schedule my 6 week pp appointment. I should probably do that tomorrow lol.

I only have 1 more day where it's just me and Leah home during the day. I'm both excited and terrified of next week. It's been nice to have my mom watching Hannah. My grandma had Hannah from Thursday (day of surgery) until Sunday, then my mom had her from Sunday to Friday of last week. She came home for the weekend & then this week, she's been at my mom's during the day and comes home when Tyler gets off work. So I've always had him here with me when both girls have been home. But starting Monday, it's just me and both girls by myself and to make it worse, he's on a 10am-7pm schedule next week. It'll be nice to have him here in the morning to help with Hannah's breakfast before he has to leave which may allow me a little more sleep in the morning but then he won't be home until dinner/bedtime (for Hannah) and I foresee myself becoming very overwhelmed. Especially since Hannah's been a total pain in the ass every evening. She just seriously refuses to listen. I absolutely hate the terrible two's and dread the 3's because they're even worse. 

I think I had more to write but then I got distracted for 20 minutes on Facebook and totally lost my train of thought lol.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Wow she is growing so fast Amanda.


----------



## jury3

Amanda-hope everything is ok...

Waves-yay for a healthy little babe :)

AFM Blood pressure was 120/78, so my normal. Cervix is still closed. Said she def thinks Olivia is head down bc she had to move lower for heartbeat. She felt for feet and said she's sure those are Olivia's feet in my upper belly. Guess we'll see at our scan on mon!


----------



## morganwhite7

Waves- I hated the steri strips bc after 2 weeks they were peeling off halfway and I ended up tearing them off by 3 weeks.. ouch! Lol. And I bled for almost 3 months, so not a good comparison lol.. it sucked. But I had a regular 28 day cycle by 4 mos pp :/

Amanda- any news from the doc yet? Are things any better? I'm sorry you're not feeling well.. hopefully the doc fixes you up love <3


----------



## asmcsm

Total coincidence, but the little high school girl that works for us a few hours a week is bi-sexual and just found out that apparently her mom found out last night and went crazy and made her break up with the girl and told her that she isn't her daughter and all this other stuff. Poor thing. I honestly can't imagine ever doing that to my child. So unfair and horrible. I feel so sad for her


----------



## wavescrash

morganwhite7 said:


> Waves- I hated the steri strips bc after 2 weeks they were peeling off halfway and I ended up tearing them off by 3 weeks.. ouch! Lol. And I bled for almost 3 months, so not a good comparison lol.. it sucked. But I had a regular 28 day cycle by 4 mos pp :/

Lol yeah, I have some that are partially peeled off. I've been cutting those lose ends off to help ease some of the itching. I think I'll wait until 3 weeks pp to remove whatever's left. They're so annoying. And ew, 3 months? I would lose my mind.


----------



## frsttimemama

Amanda, hope you are ok! 

Yay Julie! Such great news!

Feel better Mirolee and Ashlee! Earaches are awful!

Waves, I bled for about 4 weeks. Heavy the first couple and really light the last couple. I had a period the first week of August, and my c-section was June 25. Glad Leah is doing so great!

Rachel, Ellie is adorable. :)

Appointment went well. My sugars are ok. I don't have to go back to the other place anymore, thank goodness! I will have to check my sugar 4 times a day til baby is born though. She wonders if I have Type 2 diabetes since it was so early and it goes hand in hand with PCOS. I hope that isn't the case. The heartbeat was super hard to find with the doppler. I started to get nervous, but she finally found it. 160's still. Whew. Lol.


----------



## Ingodshand

Amanda- hope you are feeling better!

Ashley- that poor girl! I don't understand how a parent can act like that with their own child.

Sandy- glad you don't have to go back to the crappy center. My doctor could not find the hb by doppler until my 16 week apt. I have a tilted uterus and anterior placenta so they said it is very normal. No worries!!


----------



## frsttimemama

It mostly scared me because she was able to hear it with the doppler at 10+4 or 5. She knows how crazy I feel though. She said if she couldn't she would do a bedside ultrasound, but then she found it. And I am thrilled not to have to go back there!


----------



## TTCaWee1

Waves - did you see the pic I posted in the FB group? Lol it made me think of your mom

How many oz should a 2 wk old eat? She's been getting 52cc of formula 2x a day. I've upped it to 60 bc it's easier to measure in her bottles. I just doubt she's getting that much when she nurses. Maybe, but how do I know?


----------



## wavescrash

I didn't but I will go check lol.


----------



## RobertRedford

Thanks ladies, all is well. Everything is normal. They said to take it easy, maybe going back to work and working out mid-mc wasn't the smartest idea. Came home and took a glorious 3 hour nap. Feeling much better. Have another appt tomorrow and another scan to see what's in my uterus.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Sandy glad your appointment went well :)
Amanda glad your feeling better, I hope your next appointment goes well. 

Hubby and I got lost in the moment last night and ended up having unprotected :sex: Ooops. CD14 aswell!


----------



## goldstns

Rachel- my doc said as long as baby is gain about 1/2 - 1 oz/day, she was happy. However, I also think it should be an oz/hr. So if she goes 2 hr between feeding she should have just eaten 2oz. Sometime they will. Have a night stretch they go longer.


----------



## brunettebimbo

I'm back from my appointment and not really feeling any wiser. The Doctor was lovely but not very clear. Hubby and I go back on Monday for blood tests. I didn't quite get the names of them all but I know one is Karyotyping and one is blood clotting disorder beginning with T! I'm to go back for a scan in June to check my cyst. I didn't quite feel up to asking too many questions. The place where our appointment was was bang in the middle of the ultrasound place and the delivery suite. There was pregnant women and baby posters everywhere. One nurse even came out and asked I was there for a scan so I replied I wish. She soon scooted off!


----------



## frsttimemama

Yay for being 13 weeks today! On the other hand, I feel like crap today. I woke stuffed up and dizzy and exhausted and nauseated and sore in general. Just gotta get through this 12 hour work day and 4 hours tomorrow before having Sunday off, even though it's jam packed already..


----------



## frsttimemama

Bb, as far as unprotected sex, I say what will be will be! ;) Glad they are doing some tests! I know what yoi mean about having the appointment there. I had to keep going for appointments and sitting with pregnant ladies and seeing the magazines and such. And ut sucked so much. They need a special place! Fx for answers soon!


----------



## goldstns

Sandy - did u recently announce you pregnancy? If so how did u do it? Did u love it? If u haven't, then do u have a plan when u will??

bb- so sry hun about the office location. I agree on the unprotected sex!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

As always, I've missed a ton!!

Ashlee- Sorry about you ear and DH. I hope things get better soon!

Sandy- Glad your doctor appointment went great! Glad they found the HB too. That would make me nervous!

RR- Glad you are feeling better after your nap! 

Sarah- Sorry your DH is being a pain in the butt. My DH can be like that too. It's so annoying!

Julie- Glad you are still carrying those babies!!! I don't know HOW you do it. I've gotten to the point now where when I wake up in the morning my back is SCREAMING. Not sure, but I think I need to put something behind my back as well as having the body pillow for the front of me. I don't know how this is going to be for the next 3 months! 

Afm- nothing much to report. 93 days left! I laid on the couch last night and watched my stomach constantly changing shapes. It's so weird and I could not stop laughing! I could feel spots that were really hard, but i'm not sure if they were her head or her little butt. It was cute though.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Oh! and Waves - glad everything went' good at Leah's appointment! Sounds like she's doing really well, and sounds like you are starting to feel better too! Yay!


----------



## morganwhite7

Britt- I love your IG pics :) It is so amazing to watch things poking out of your belly, especially for the first time! I wish I knew what the pokes were though that's what bothers me lol.. sometimes I feel like I can feel whole limbs, just such a crazy feeling but I love it!! 

BB- I'm sorry the doc sucked.. hope they bring you some answers here soon though. Or that your "ntnp" method works out ;) 

Sandy- Kudos to you mama for working 12's.. jeesh I can't imagine! And happy 13 weeks, my goodness has time been flying lately!

AFM- TGIF! I've been useless this week being sick.. ready to clean my house and maybe do some baby laundry this weekend! Cold is tapering off, still pretty miserable but not sleeping with my eyes open anymore lol. Baby shower and Jaxon's birthday is next Saturday.. One week from today (next Friday night) is when our accident happened, but I'm trying to hold it together. Definitely been crying at the drop of a hat these past few days, poor hubby lol. Just trying to get through this week.. but scared bc when I do I'll be full term. And that is insanity.. how did that happen lol. I can't wait to meet my little Marley but oh my gosh that means I have to give birth first.. :shock: lol

And miss Leah is over 2 weeks old now! Crazy, crazy!!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Sandy happy 13! 
Morgan hugs sent your way. 
Rachel and Amanda I can't believe both girls are two weeks old!
Afm I'm sleepy I was up late reading a book and couldn't put it down.


----------



## Ingodshand

BB- So sorry the apt was disappointing! At least you have some tests coming up that might give some insight! Why do you have to wait until June to look at your cyst? 

Sandy- Happy 2nd trimester!!

Waves- So glad Leah had a great apt! I am really hoping Evan is a good sleeper because Alyssa was not!

Rachel- I always worried that Alyssa wasnt getting enough to eat and I really think she wasnt since she cried all the time and wasnt gaining weight. As long as she is doing well and gaining then I wouldnt worry too much!

Katrina- Liking your chart!

Morgan- Glad you are feeling better!

AFM- Today is our 5 year wedding anniversary! I am amazed how quickly the past years have gone as I feel like our wedding was yesterday. 38 weeks and feel big as a house!
 



Attached Files:







38 Weeks.jpg
File size: 23.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Cowgirl07

You look great


----------



## brunettebimbo

Looking great :)

I think with my cyst they are just monitoring it. I only had a scan a couple of weeks ago. When I turned up she had none of my medical notes apart from recent miscarriage. Must have been because we got our referral so quickly! I did explain that id had the cyst since before conceiving Tristan.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Morgan lots of hugs sent your way :hugs: how exciting for being full term though!
Sandy I can't believe your 13 weeks already :happydance:
Katrina your chart is looking great!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Aw! Thanks Morgan.. I love Instagram. haha I can't imagine how tough this time of year must be for your. I am definitely thinking of you! Hang in there! It's okay to cry.


----------



## RobertRedford

Hi ladies! Happy Friday!

Morgan, huge hugs. I can't imagine how hard this time of year must be. I hope you feel better and kick this cold soon! Crazy that Marley will be here so soon! 

Britt, I agree, the IG pics are so cute!

BB, sorry for the appointment not going as well as you would have liked, but at least you're getting one step closer.

Katrina, how are you feeling?

Went to the doc this am. There was a shadow of something, not quite a visible yolk sac, but enough that they are concerned about any remaining tissue/ sac being able to pass on its own. They scheduled a d&c for Tuesday morning. They gave me the option of being awake, twilight or fully out during--I opted to be put out entirely for the procedure, so luckily I won't remember it or feel the pain. I just requested to take Tuesday and Wednesday off so I can have a lot of time to recover.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Fine, nothing exciting over here. :haha: well I did break out on my forehead and am tired. That's what I get for staying up until 1 reading a book. I'm trying not to read to much into my chart they have gotten me excited before.
I'm sorry Amanda. Is baby daddy going with you?


----------



## brunettebimbo

I'm sorry you have to go through that Amanda :hugs:


----------



## goldstns

Amanda- sorry u have to go threw with a d&c!

morgan- thinking of u in this hard time, but think about the good times too!

Katrina - lovin the chart!!

afm, 30 min til I leave work! dh is with alia today and i asked if he can have her wait till im home for next feeding.... Hopefully he and she can wait. Weather is calling for snow tomorrow....boooo!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Amanda - I am sorry you have to go through with this. I would want to be completely out as well. I wouldn't want to remember that. Hang in there!!!


----------



## RobertRedford

Thanks, Ladies.

Katirna, yes, he will be going. I will be a big loopy drugged up mess after and unable to drive.


----------



## wavescrash

morganwhite7 said:


> And miss Leah is over 2 weeks old now! Crazy, crazy!!




Ingodshand said:


> Waves- So glad Leah had a great apt! I am really hoping Evan is a good sleeper because Alyssa was not!

Crazy indeed! And thanks :)

We still have some rough nights but overall, she's a pretty quiet baby and sleeps a lot. A total opposite from Hannah, which is a very welcomed change lol. Everyone has been telling me lately that your third baby is supposed to be the easiest so I'm hoping that holds true!

Amanda - So sorry you have to go through that <3


----------



## jury3

Britt-I feel ya...I dread every trip to the bathroom at night. Pretty sure my entire pelvis is going to fall apart before these babies actually come out lol
It's so amazing to watch these babies move. Olivia I can kind of tell that she is moving feet across the top of my belly. Grayson on the other hand likes to cause these huge lumps. I thought for sure it had to be his butt or his head, but the u/s tech said she thinks it's actually his shoulder...so now I have no idea lol 

Morgan-I can't even imagine how hard this next week/month will be for you guys. Hang in there! 

Sarah-Love that pic of you! You look gorgeous! DW and I are about to celebrate our 2nd anniversary (today is actually our legal wedding date, but we don't count it and in fact almost forgot lol) and I can't believe how quickly that has gone by. I'm sure once kids are in the pic it will fly by even faster!

Amanda-I'm sorry you have to do the D&C...that really sucks :hugs:

Nothing exciting with me today. DW was off and the weather was super nice so we took the dogs to the dog park. It was great to get some vitamin D and enjoy some fresh air. DW is getting ready to grill now mmmmmm That's about it. I need to do some cleaning or something but I'm pregnant, so it may not happen lol Oh well.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Glad you had a nice day Julie. 
I'm glad he's coming with you Amanda 
I pigged out for dinner whoops oh well I can't say no to tacos. I hate acne I forgot how much of a pain it is. I have to work tomorrow then I'm going to a movie with a friend and spending the night at her house. Should be fun.


----------



## jury3

Acne sucks Katrina! I used to break out around AF time...I broke out for the first half of pregnancy. Now it's on my neck and back of neck instead of my face. I'm over it! 
I haven't had tacos in a while...that sounds delicious!


----------



## Cowgirl07

I usually do around af a little bit. But I think my forehead is awful. besides wearing stocking hats everyday just makes it twice as red.


----------



## Ingodshand

Amanda- so sorry you have to have the d&c. I hope it goes as smoothly as possible.

Julie- thanks!! I just feel so massive!

Katrina- maybe the breakout is a good sign!


----------



## HWPG

Hi girls, I'm back form Texas but travel weary. Lots of time spent sitting, waiting, people are so gross, and loud. Ugh. I didnt feel much movement today until very late and then it was like two huge punches directly down on my bladder - I believe the message was 'stand up and walk a little bit, lady, I'm squished in here'. 
Re: acne - you guys have to get Clinique Spot Healing Gel. It is the best! One tiny dot of the green gel and it will clear up a pre-pimple, and if it's already angry, it zaps it. I also use the whole Clinique Acne line - foam cleansing cleaner, clarifying lotion, dram diff gel - but if you buy any one item, get the gel. A little pricey but WORKS.
Rr, sorry you have to do the d&c. 
Ok, dessert and milk and falling asleep. :)


----------



## Disneybaby26

Bb- karyotyping is part of what I do as a prenatal geneticist. They will draw your blood, culture it, and then we look at yours and hubs chromosomes to see if it can elude to why you may be having so many early losses. It's great to have done!

Katrina- chart is lookin great!

Amanda- so sorry about the d&c :( are you still bleeding? I'm surprise they won't give you a little longer to pass everything! Is it possible to ask to wait another week and do a follow up ultrasound before they just jump to the surgery? I'm so sorry that you're going through this!

All I did was eat today. Hubbs is out with friends for his birthday, which is Sunday, so I made pad Thai (that he wouldn't eat anyway) and chased that with double dunker ice cream- it's coffee Ice cream with bits or Oreo AND cookie dough. Turkey Hill makes it- HIGHLY reccommed!! Lol


----------



## HWPG

That ice cream sounds AMAZING!


----------



## Disneybaby26

It really is- I'm not an ice cream person but holy crap I could eat the whole thing in one sitting I think. If they sell it near you, get some!! If not-tell me and I find some scientific dry ice packaging set up and send you some!! :)


----------



## Cowgirl07

Sounds yummy. I will have to look into it.


----------



## Cowgirl07

That ice cream isn't sold within 50 miles the closest place is in Minnesota. 
Temp dropped today so I think af will be here sometime this weekend or Monday.


----------



## goldstns

Katrina that 3 day before it would normal show...ladies, would temp drop 3 days before expected af?


----------



## Cowgirl07

Yea that's true but if you look at my past charts Jan and dec it's dropped, gone back above cover, then dropped again and af has shown up.


----------



## frsttimemama

Kara, that icecream sounds amazing. I love icecream!

Katrina, fingers still crossed, but if it's not this cycle then I hope she hurries so you can start your femara!

Mirolee, traveling makes me exhausted, too!

Sarah, you look great!

To whoever asked about announcing, we did not long after we found out. Hubby wanted to so we did. If something happened to us this time, I would be a complete wreck anyway.. We took a picture of our dog with a "What to expect when you're expecting " book. It was cute :)

Sorry to those I didn't mention. I read along yesterday. I just fell asleep after I ate (an egg sandwich and birthday cake! Lol) I survived my 13 hours ok. One major argument with a supervisor, and I lost my glucometer Thursday apparently . I had to get a new one so I got 2. One for work and one for home. They were less than $10 after I made Walmart give me the price on the shelf. Slept in today. Should have gotten up and cleaned. Oops. But I was so tired! Now I have to work til 9. Ugh. Tomorrow is packed, too. I need a vacation!


----------



## clynn11

BB- Sorry you don't feel any the wiser after your appointment, but I really do think the testing will shed some light on your situation!! I would just ask about progesterone testing too. 

Sarah- I understand the DH annoyance lol! My DH will ask some ridiculous things sometimes, like right from I get home from work and i'm just like uhhh WTF no, you can do that yourself. You look great!!!

Morgan :hugs: I can only imagine how hard this week has been for you. Sending you so much love and positive vibes. Can't believe Marley will be here so soon! Can't wait to see those chubby cheeks <3

:hugs: Amanda i'm sorry you're having to do a D&C. I would probably opt to be completely out too. I hope you don't experience much pain from it and that everything goes smoothly :hugs: Glad that baby daddy will be there!

Katrina- You're not out yet!!! 

Julie- So exciting that Olivia may be head down too! FX! That would be crazy awesome for you to not have to have a C-section!

Mirolee- Glad your back home and had a safe trip! Zuri didn't move very much yesterday either, just gave me some very random kicks a couple of times. 

Kara- I feel like all I do is eat EVERY day! Lmao. That sounds deeeelicious!

Sandy- I hope work goes by fast for you today!!!!

Rachel- So!? How's being home?! :)


----------



## frsttimemama

Morgan, I can imagine how hard all of this is for you right now. I don't know how I will get through it .. but I am sure I will, just like you are going to. Jaxon is looking over you, Mama. You've got this! I'm sure it helps and makes it harder that Marley will be here sooo soon!


----------



## MrsAmk

Morgan: more hugs to you from me. I can obviously completely relate. One week from tomorrow will be Silas' first angelversary and I am so incredibly emotional. I find myself bursting out into tears out of NOWHERE! Had a good long cry this morning, looking at his picture and curling up into a ball on my bed :( I feel like this whole time of year, the way I am carrying Gabriel, etc., is deja vue from last year and it scares the crap out of me!


----------



## morganwhite7

Awwww Molly thanks so much.. I had totally forgotten how close our dates are. So we'll be having very similar weeks!! This morning was awful for me as well.. Still haven't quite made it out of bed yet, hubbs doesn't get off work til 6 so I guess I'll shower here soon :blush: haha. It's hard staying motivated being this pregnant lol.

Are you guys going to have a birthday celebration? We're having my shower/Jaxon's memorial party all in one.. Nervous and anxious for how I'll feel about it all but excited to spend the day with lots of family and friends so I'm not miserable. These hormones are killing me lately lol. Anyways, sending lots of love sweets.. Definitely know how you're feeling too <3

Katrina- I hope that's not what that temp means.. Either way femara is waiting for you! I hope that rejuvenates your spirit love.. You are stronger than you know!! I can't wait to see it all pay off! :)

Amanda- so sorry pretty girl.. I think being asleep will be good. I was asleep too for my CS.. I'm glad I don't remember a bit of it and have sad memories. So glad babydaddy (lol I hate saying that, he sounds like a Prince Charming!) is being so supportive. You're a fertile myrtle as you found out, so things will happen in time. Focus on you for now.. And have a drink for me girl ;) <3

Sandy- thank you so much.. I still can't believe you're working so much- don't feel bad for sleeping in! Lol. Indulge as much as possible, you deserve it!! 

Aw update- hubby's coming home early bc he knows I haven't been feeling great today. I love that boy to death. Uh oh better get out of bed now ;)


----------



## frsttimemama

Molly, I hear you. This pregnancy has been basically identical except for having GD this time. It scares the crap out of me!


----------



## Cowgirl07

I'm sending hugs and love to you ladies. 
No temp tomorrow I'm off to a movie with a friend, spending the night and am sure she won't understand me temping. So I will catch up tomorrow.


----------



## goldstns

Bleeding again...last time I had the maybe period blood was on march 7th .... So only 15 days ago.... Hummmm


----------



## Disneybaby26

Out shopping-couldn't resist!!! :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 18.9 KB
Views: 9


----------



## frsttimemama

Hmmm that's weird Nikki! 

Kara, SO cute! :) can't wait to know if we get to buy little pink things or more little blue things!

Morgan, I'm sorry you are having such a hard time. It stinks that any of us have to go through it. Glad hubby could come home early. We wanted to have a party, but hubby's cousin planned tgeir baby shower for that day before we could say we were doing that so I'm not sure what wecwill do.


----------



## TTCaWee1

Cass - I am loving being at home. What I don't love is waking up every 2-3 hours at night but it's totally worth it. Ellie really is a good baby. She only fusses when she's got a dirty diaper or hungry. And she is so stinkin cute. We went to her first peds appt yesterday. She only gained an ounce since discharged but doc said they are happy with .5 oz/day so she's on target. Have to go back next week for another recheck. He said all things considered, she is doing great and I can relax. I actually put her in her crib with the monitor on for a nap lol. It's upstairs so I've been too freaked to be so far away from her. 

Amanda - sorry you have to have a d&c. I find it a little premature to schedule you for one with such an early mc and the fact that your uterine lining was thinning on ultrasound. I would reconsider and ask for another ultrasound.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Glad to Ellie is doing well :)

For all you girls that need a hug, I'm sending some your way :hugs:

AFM - My Doctor has order CD21 progesterone bloods. I have been ovulating on CD16 recently but typically not this month. My Doctor said they say CD21 as it needs to be done roughly 7 days before AF is due. So my question is if I know my luteal phase is 12 days would I book my blood test for 5DPO?


----------



## frsttimemama

Rachel, I'm so glad that it's going great at home and that she's doing so well! I think we need some pictures! :)

BB, I'm not sure. They stopped doing day 21 test for me because I don't O on CD 14. I was always under the impression they were to see what your level was 7 days after ovulation, not 7 days before your period, BUT in the "perfect cycle", CD 21 would be 7 days after O and 7 days before AF.. so I'm not really sure. I'm sorry I'm no help at all!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Thanks Sandy. I've spoke to a couple of girls and the majority think 7DPO so think I'll go with that.


----------



## Disneybaby26

Bb-progesterone levels peak at 7dpo and then begin to fall when pregnancy hasn't occurred to trigger AF. Going in at 7dpo is the best indication of ovulation/O strength.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Thanks girls :) 7DPO it is then!


----------



## Cowgirl07

I agree go with 7 Dpo. 
Love the shoes Kara.


----------



## goldstns

Cute shoes Kara!!

I agree with the reasoning of 7dpo testing.

afm, bleeding stopped. Alia has a cold.


----------



## clynn11

I agree with 7dpo as well!!

Nikki- so weird! Maybe THAT was implantation bleeding?!?! Didn't you and DH BD recently without protection?! Lol.

Kara- Love the shoes! So cute! 

Amanda :hugs: I hope you're doing okay hun.

Amanda waves- How's home life with the baby outside your belly?! Lol. Is Hannah being good with her?

Katrina- I wish I had a temp to scrutinize!!! Lol. Still keeping FX for you. No sign of AF?

Afm, anatomy scan tomorrow! I'm super excited to see our baby girl again :) Hope everything goes well. A little nervous.


----------



## jury3

BB-agree with the 7dpo. That's what my doc had me do too. I ovulated anywhere from cd13 to cd20 and had a 13 day luteal phase...cd21 would not have worked for me at all! 7 days before af might have been ok, but seems like that's more guess work and would be off if you have an extra short or long luteal phase. 
I'm so glad they are doing all this testing for you! Hopefully you'll get some answers quickly.

Nikki-Sorry Alia is sick :(

Cassidy-Try not to worry. I think the anatomy scan is always nerve wracking bc you just want everything to be ok...most likely it will all be just fine. :hugs:

We have our last growth scan tomorrow. Hoping both babies are head down and close in weight still. I can't believe we only have 4-5 weeks at most until we meet these little people. I think there is still a disconnect in my brain...Even though my belly is always moving and we refer to them by name, it's like I still don't realize they will be coming out and will be little humans that I am responsible for. I'm going to be in for a real shock when they get here! lol 
We still have so much to do and time is counting down quickly. It's hard to get up and move at this point, so I'm not sure how it will all get done!


----------



## brunettebimbo

How exciting :happydance:


----------



## frsttimemama

Cassidy, that's so exciting! Everything will be fine, I know it! I'm always nervous, too. 

Julie, that's so exciting for you too! I hope she's head down for you! Everything will get done. Somehow, it does. Maybe you'll get that nesting urge and take it all out! I don't know how you do it with 2 babies in there. I have no energy with just one! Well I am working all the time, but STILL!! I know what you mean about not feeling like this is really about to happen. I'm still tryin to wrap my head around being pregnant for real.. it seemed like it would never happen! And since I can't feel it yet (although I think I got a little tap/bubble one day last week!), it really feels unreal.

Katrina, hope you had fun! Still FX for you, too.

BB, I think that's a good plan. :) FX!!

Nikki, Sorry Alia is sick. I hope she feels better soon! I hope your weird bleeding stays away.

I'm poooped! I wish I could take tomorrow off. :/ My day off was busyyyyy! I woke up too early tossing and turning. I got up and cleaned house for a bit. My parents came over early, and we went shopping and out to lunch and shopping. Then we came home and went to the in-laws for dinner. Hung out with the fam, and now I'm vegging in my chair, but I should be doing SOMETHING! ..But I'm not. Well I guess I am doing laundry.. and I did make something to take to work for lunch a few days that's fairly low in carbs so I can just add the carbs I need to it.. in the form of dessert maybe! ;) I made something along the lines of cabbage rolls, but I just browned my hamburger and onion with some garlic, salt, and pepper to taste. Then I added my chopped up cabbage and tomato juice and let it cook until it was done. It's actually very yummy, and much easier than cabbage rolls. I got a blender today so I need to find some smoothie recipes that work for my new diet, too. Off to Pinterest I go! Haha. I'm only 13+2 and I just snissed. Seriously!? I could cry right now. How is that even possible..?!


----------



## jury3

Sandy-LOL I snissed more around that time than I have recently. I actually haven't had that happen in a few months...not sure that's possible considering how big I am and how much pressure is going on down there. I have been kicked in the bladder and felt like I might pee, but somehow didn't lol 

We have people coming to do a deep clean Tuesday morning. I am trying to do some things to prepare for them coming. Mainly we have things piled around that I need to move out of their way. Right now my goal is to clean up the kitchen counters and wash the pots and pans in the sink, but so far that's going extremely slow...My pelvis hates me the entire time and my feet are starting to swell already. I need a personal assistant lol


----------



## goldstns

Sandy- make protein shakes. My fav is ice, milk, 1/4 banana, 1 tbs peanut butter and scoop of chocolate muscle milk protein powder...works great with blood sugar numbers and soooo good.


----------



## goldstns

Cass- happy bday to your hubby soon!! Ps. How has he been feeling?

anyone have ideas for my hubby bday from Alia?


----------



## frsttimemama

Julie, I'm sure! Glad someone is coming to clean for you though!

Nikki, thanks for the recipe. That sounds yummy! I'll have to try it. I wonder if I can get the protein powder at the grocery store. I hate going to Walmart.. Can you make it ahead like the night before? I'm just not hungry at 6 or 6:30 when I get up, so I'm hoping to get some breakfast in easier this way. I can sip on it as I get ready. What about like.. a photo and frame if he has an office? Coffee cup or something with her picture on it? Pinterest always has great ideas, too.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Hope everyone had a great weekend! I hit 27 weeks today, which i'm considering to be the third tri! Whew.. right now it's flying. I know it'll slow down at the end, but for now, I can't believe how fast it's going.

Julie- I am the same way. It's still so strange to me that I'm going to have a baby that i'm completely responsible for. LOL.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Julie I hope they are both head down tomorrow. 
Nikki I agree a picture frame or maybe a handprint set to hang up. 
No af yet. I'm pretty sure she is coming. I'm extremely grumpy, skin is being a terror and have some ewcm. I wish I had a temp too, but sharing a couch with a cat all night wouldn't have been accurate anyway.


----------



## goldstns

Sandy- IV never tried, but I bet you can make it night before an stick it in fridge. I believe they sell the protein powder at grocery store. But in my opinion muscle milk is the best kind.

so I ordered dh a beer glass mug that says "2014 January 5th, love you daddy!

also, dh was awesome today... He changed our sheets and did all of the laundry (including folding it)! Now if I could just find time/energy to treat him to sex. Between a baby, exhausted mommy and my mother living with us its been hard!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Just been to the hospital and had 7 vials of blood taken. Results will take roughly 6 weeks. 

I put in a complaint whilst I was there. The gynae unit is right smack bang in the middle of the antenatal and delivery suite. Twice I was asked if I was there for a scan and once at my appointment on Friday. I didn't know whether to scream or cry. How insensitive!


----------



## goldstns

Bb- so sry! I hope they listen to your complaint seriously


----------



## frsttimemama

I'll look for that Nikki. Thanks! What a cute idea for a gift!

Bb, yay for results and yay for standing up for yourself! That's ridiculous!

Britt, so exciting! It's gonna be time to meet Harper so soon!

Katrina, I hope not, but if so I am sure femara will do the trick!!

Afm, getting new tires today. Much needed, but I sure hate spending the money. I'm planning to make beef and broccoli or steak for supper. It's supposed to snow an inch or so today. Ugh. I'm OVER snow and wintee. Bleh. I don't feel so great today. Nothing specific .. I tossed and turned all night though so that is probably part of it I am sure. Happy Monday!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

I know Sandy! Not long now!!! I too am also over winter. It was nearly 70 on Saturday, and today it's 20 and we are supposed to get up to 3" of snow tomorrow. I could seriously cry. I guess the upside to having a baby at the end of June is that i'll have a good chunk of the summer off. I can take her to the park to walk around and at least do things outside!


----------



## frsttimemama

I had my son June 25. It was nice having so much summer off. I was off 2 weeks before that thru the 1st week of August. It was nice. This time it will be fall, which will also be nice :)I will take any time! Lol


----------



## Lotalaughs16

Happy Monday Ladies!

I am so OVER the winter too! I hate it, and its making potty training the puppy really hard and I just hate being cold. 

I can't really catch up on everyone but I just skimmed through...My goal for this week is to be better at keeping up and participating lol!

Kara, those shoes are sooo cute!
Morgan, Molly - I'm thinking of both of you this week. I can't imagine how you are feeling but you both are so strong and I'm so glad you will soon have your miracles in your arms!
BB, yay for getting results and I hope they respond to your complaint seriously
Sandy, I don't know what type of diet you have to stay on but I am obsessed with this website www.dashingdish.com she has a lot of clean eating, low sugar recipes. I pay for a membership so if you see anything you like that you can't get the recipe for just let me know and I can send it to you. She does a lot of protein shakes and they are yummy!
Rachel, I'm glad you're enjoying your time at home with Ellie and that she is gaining weight!
Julie, I can't believe you've made it to 34 weeks. For some reason I thought they would come really early just because they are twins (I'm glad I was wrong). I bet you're glad you stopped working so early, so much less stressful!
Cass, Yay for seeing Zuri today...can't wait to see the pics

umm thats all i can remember. I hope I didn't miss anything really important.


----------



## Ingodshand

Hi girls! Just wanted to say Happy Monday to you all and I hope everyone has a great day!!


----------



## morganwhite7

Nikki- I will have to try that protein shake for this summer when I'm working off the baby weight! Sounds yum!!

Sarah- ANY DAY NOW! Ahh are you so excited? I can't wait to see pics of him.. I already feel like I'm living in a dream being so close.. I can't imagine how you feel!

Katrina- I'm glad you didn't temp, it's more suspenseful.. how do you feel today? I hope she stays away for you!!!

AFM- Happy Monday. After this week I'm full term and officially scared out of my mind. Baby shower Saturday. Holy crap this is really happening!!! :)


----------



## Ingodshand

Yay for being full term Morgan!! I seriously can not believe that I am in the single digits and my due date is next week! It feels like such a dream. 

Been having some cramping and lots of BH contractions but nothing too exciting. I am just trying to rest up and maybe get DH to dtd tonight! Will see what my doctor says tomorrow and if I have made any progress.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Oh my gosh Morgan- You are so close!!! I bet it's surreal for you, but little Marley will be here before we know it!

Sarah- You are so close too!! I can't wait to see everyone's sweet babes!


----------



## RobertRedford

Hi ladies! Hope you're all well. took the weekend off BnB for my own sanity, got a ton done around the house, repainted, got new furniture (I made ikea my bitch, thank you very much!) and had some much needed "me" time. 

Busy at work but I'll catch up wth you all later!


----------



## morganwhite7

Oooh Amanda, I made Ikea my bitch this weekend too!! ;) Lol I was more excited over the Swedish meatballs, potato fritters, and lingenberry jam though!! Haha. I did find an awesome convertible crib for Marley though.. only $100. And a coffee table for $200, which I LOOOVE. Anyways, I hope you're feeling better love! <3


----------



## morganwhite7

Oh and p.s. I walked a million miles yesterday between Ikea and the Outlet mall.. Marley feels like she is about to FALL OUT.. so I hope I'm making progress. Was up all night with cramps too.. they hurt so bad I remember thinking that there's no WAY I'll be able to go without an epidural for the real thing lol. FX'd this is the start of the end! Been taking EPO vaginally a few nights in a row too.... we'll see this Thursday if it's worked at all. 
Then my 1st membrane sweep early next week! Woot woot! :)

Okay shutting up now lol.


----------



## RobertRedford

LOL, Morgan. I was drooling at the ikea food but the smell of it made me sick. I'm still getting pretty bad MS so no meatballs for me :( I can't believe Miss Marley is going to be here so soon!

Kara and Rachel, i agree that it seems premature to do a d&c when I essentially had a CP. I mentioned this to my doctor who said that she would prefer I have a d&c so she can facilitate and oversee it, versus not completing it entirely at home and having issues later. I get it, but also see it as slightly invasive given that it was just soooo early.

Cassidy, Can't wait to see scan pics today!

Hugs to you, Sandy. Hope you're doing okay today.

Sarah, any movement? Evan still hanging in there?

AShlee, how are you?

Amanda, how are you?

Kara, those shoes are way cute. All of you are SO close to having your babies. SO crazy!

Rachel, how are things at home with miss E? are you able to rest? and are you still just mind blown that you created such an amazing little human being? I swear babies are better than any TV. I could watch them all day long. 

I brought all of the gifts to work with me today and will be sending them today. I'll walk over to the post office on my lunch!


----------



## TTCaWee1

It is mind blowing that we created this little human. Even more so that she should still be in my belly for 3 more weeks. Last night she slept for 4 hours straight! It was great. She's been pukey though. Not sure what that's about but I'm going to burp her more and I gave her some gripe water, which she loved! 

Oh and Morgan - I am pretty sure ikea put me in labor. That and working my ass off, but I'd like to think ikea had something to do with it bc I was soooo uncomfortable when we got home.


----------



## morganwhite7

That is AWESOME Rachel thanks for making my day!! Lol. And wow for 4 hours straight that's great! You are still BFing right.. did that med help your supply any?

And TMI but I lost a bunch of my mucous plug yesterday when we got back, and have been "emptying out" all night and morning. I was having contraction/cramps lastnight too. This is so exciting!!!


----------



## RobertRedford

holy crap, Morgan, I have a feeling that little miss M is going to be here sooner than we think!


----------



## Disneybaby26

Morgan- I never thought I would be jealous of someone else losing a mucus plug. LOL!! I'm so friggin uncomfortable! My mom will be in VT this weekend and DH is doing a casino trip (not over night but will be an hour away) so starting Sunday (37 weeks) I'm launching an all out attack! Sooooo exciting to have things start to move along though!!

Scan in the am to check growth! Does anyone know what kind of RLT you're supposed to drink? The only ones I can find have like hibiscus in them and stuff too?


----------



## morganwhite7

My tea has fennel, alfalfa, and rasp leaf in it.. Found this one (pure RLT) with free shipping though! Traditional medicinals is what I use too, love it.

https://www.healthyplanetshopping.c...spberry+Leaf?gclid=CJuZxtDcq70CFdBcMgodmHsAyw

And LOL about the mucous plug.. wasn't a bloody show though like I had last time at 36 weeks, so still not sure what's going on.. I'm so dang ready. She feels so low now, I think she's "dropped" but not sure.


----------



## goldstns

So exciting ladies!! 

Alia seemed a bit better this morning. We put a Vicks rub in her chest last night. She was an AWESOME sleeper too!!! Didn't wake me up at all!! She fed at 830pm, went to bed and then I woke her up at 530am to feed before work/daycare.


----------



## Ingodshand

Morgan- I am so jealous too! I feel like he is just going to hang out in there forever! I wish I had an Ikea near me and I would go walking right now! As for cleaning out, I have literally been going 4-5 times a day for a few weeks now. However, it is now just diarrhea.. maybe that is a good sign!!

Amanda- I have gotten some contractions and a lot of BH, but nothing in a pattern that I could track. Just hoping he has made some progress tomorrow at my apt.

Rachel- Yay for little Ellie! She is so sweet!

Britt- I have felt like every day the last week has felt like it lasts forever! Might be that I have basically been done with work and I feel like I am just waiting for him to get here.

Kara- I hear ya! Being really uncomfortable started around 36 weeks and has only gotten worse:cry:

So I talked to my doctor who told me that all the methods to get baby out are old wives tales except for nipple stimulation. She said there have been studies that it actually can bring on labor but they do not recommend because it can make labor progress very quickly. So get to it ladies:happydance:


----------



## goldstns

Oh...embarrassing moment of the day...my pants split!!


----------



## RobertRedford

oh my gosh, nikki, thats terrible! mine split a few weeks ago on my way to work, and i was late and couldn't go home to change. thank goodness for long sweaters! and thank goodness for good sleepers, thats awesome that Alia is still sleeping that well even with a cold!

Rachel, woohoo for 4 hours of sleep!


----------



## Ingodshand

Oh Nikki, that is just the worst! So sorry!!


----------



## TTCaWee1

Don't worry Kara and Sarah - I went into full blown labor without losing my plug. Found it a few hours later each time I peed. Oh and I was pooping a lot before I went into labor. I think I even mentioned it on here. They're coming ladies - don't rush them!! I still can't believe that I popped before Julie!!


----------



## brunettebimbo

O no your babies aren't fully cooked yet. Keep them in longer! :lol:
I can't believe America do sweep etc so early. The Uk won't touch your vagina until at least due date! :rofl:

Rachel so happy to hear your all doing well :)

Nikki how on earth did that happen? :lol:


----------



## goldstns

Haha bb- I actually have no idea. Saw them ripped this morning when I was already at work. Dh said u can't tell. Its more the crotch area...


----------



## TTCaWee1

Just looked at my insurance info online...my little stint in the hospital cost $34,000. It will be interesting to see how much Ellie's stay cost...


----------



## goldstns

Wow!! Rachel I hope u have good coverage.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Wow. That is a lot!


----------



## clynn11

OMG Nikki with the pants ripping. That sucks!!! Lol. Glad Alia is feeling better. Husband is doing okay, still has a lot of back pain but the doctors have been absolutely no help and all it's been doing is costing us a ton of money with no answers for almost a year.. so he's pretty much over it. Excited to do something for his birthday though :)

Rachel- that's crazy! I hope the good majority of it is covered!!

AFM, Ultrasound went great! Zuri is a healthy girl (she was being a little stubborn so the tech could only say 90% sure on the 'girl' parts lol). Very active, loves having her hands up by her face/sucking her thumb. Saw all 4 heart chambers, etc. Ultrasound tech said she was an active little thing with piano playing fingers lmao. Measuring ahead at 22 weeks exactly today- which would put us due on July 28th, Kevin and my 8 year anniversary. :) We shall see! Love my baby girl so much


----------



## Ingodshand

clynn11 said:


> OMG Nikki with the pants ripping. That sucks!!! Lol. Glad Alia is feeling better. Husband is doing okay, still has a lot of back pain but the doctors have been absolutely no help and all it's been doing is costing us a ton of money with no answers for almost a year.. so he's pretty much over it. Excited to do something for his birthday though :)
> 
> Rachel- that's crazy! I hope the good majority of it is covered!!
> 
> AFM, Ultrasound went great! Zuri is a healthy girl (she was being a little stubborn so the tech could only say 90% sure on the 'girl' parts lol). Very active, loves having her hands up by her face/sucking her thumb. Saw all 4 heart chambers, etc. Ultrasound tech said she was an active little thing with piano playing fingers lmao. Measuring ahead at 22 weeks exactly today- which would put us due on July 28th, Kevin and my 8 year anniversary. :) We shall see! Love my baby girl so much

So glad your scan went so well! Love to hear about health little babies!


----------



## clynn11

Oops, forgot to post some pics!
 



Attached Files:







new 020.jpg
File size: 34.5 KB
Views: 4









new 021.jpg
File size: 35.5 KB
Views: 4









new 019.jpg
File size: 34 KB
Views: 4


----------



## TTCaWee1

That's awesome Cassidy! 

I think my portion was around $1400. Not free but not breaking the bank


----------



## Disneybaby26

Yikes Rachel- that's nuts!! Out estimated out of pocket cost is $3500 which im pretty sure well max out and can go up to the same for the baby (but hopefully won't come close)! And we have good insurance! Gah- I try not to think about it! Hopefully most of that is covered for you!! So glad you are enjoying being home with Ellie-she is TOO cute!!

Cass-so glad that everything went well with little zuris ultrasound!! :) it is such a relief when everything looks and measures good! The 20 week pics are always my favorite too, it's like whoa, that's a whole human!! :)

Nikki- boo for the pants, I hope Aila feels better soon!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Awesome pictures of Zuri 
Hugs Amanda. I have never been to Ikea. 
Rachel I'm glad your insurance is so good.
Afm I had some spotting earlier so hopefully af will be here tomorrow. Other then that nothing to exciting, fixed fence today, ripped my coveralls and it's snowing. On the plus side my hsg is only going to cost me 778 not 945 I was quoted.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Girls who go to the gym a lot, any ideas about pulled abdominal muscle? 
I did a Cardio Strength Training class last Tuesday, first time back since becoming pregnant so about a 4 week break. The class was pretty intense. Lots of repetitions with weights etc. As to be expected the next day I couldn't walk and the say after I resorted to crawling up the stairs and bum shuffling down :rofl: Anyways I was sore until about Sunday. On Saturday my abs started to hurt a little more, hurts to sit up etc. Tonight I've done Hydro Combat so not very intensive but some of the moves were so painful on my stomach and now going from sitting up to lying down etc is rather painful! Does this sound like a pulled muscle or just normal muscle sores?


----------



## Cowgirl07

Bb it sounds to me more like a pulled muscle I had one when I was in volleyball. I don't think normal work out pain would be that intense.


----------



## RobertRedford

BB, sounds like you might have over done it a bit. Take it easy until it feels better! 

Boo for spotting, Katrina, but you're not out until the witch shows all the way!


----------



## frsttimemama

I missed so much today! 

Morgan, can't believe you're so close!! Hope you're pulling through this week okay. Thinking of you!

Sarah, can't believe you'e soooo close, too! FX he comes soon so you can get comfy again!

Amanda, hope you're doing okay!! Lol @ your Ikea comment!

BB, sounds like a pulled muscle to me. Feel better soon!

Nikki, sorry about your pants. :/ Ugh! Lousy thing to happen!

Katrina, boo for spotting.. FX for you always!

Rachel, glad Ellie is doing so great! I hear you. The cost for us was about $25,000, and my part was about $4,200 or so. Ugh. My insurance is good, but could be better obviously. I'll be thankful for what I have though!

Cassidy, glad your scan went great! Zuri is a stubborn little girl, huh? ;) Those pictures are adorable though!! They are so nerve-wracking!

Julie, can't wait to hear about your scan! FX they are both head down!!

AFM, so hard to believe that my little guy would have been 9 months old tomorrow. Bittersweet for sure. Love it when people remind me.. like I don't know how old my baby would be or something. I know it's innocent enough, but still. I can't not be thankful for God giving him to us for the 9 months we had him, and the opportunity with this new baby, but it sure is hard some days.. mostly "anniversary" days. On a brighter note, a guy at work did the ring swing test today, and it said boy. I just want a healthy baby, but part of me is hoping a bit for a little girl. I just feel like it would be easier... I'm a little nervous about it. I know I'm going to be thrilled, but my heart is still a little sad sometimes. It always will be though.


----------



## jury3

Sandy-I think making a shake the night before is personal preference. I hate mine made even in the morning and waiting until later in the day, I only want it freshly made. DW on the other hand can make her's ahead of time and drink it later.

BB-I hope they listen to your complaint, surely you aren't the only one who has ever complained. You'd think they would have realized this before...My doc office waiting room is mixed with preggos and non preggos, but they definitely know exactly what's going on and who needs what. 

Brittany-I can't believe I've made it to 34 weeks either! 35 is average, so I haven't hit that yet...I definitely believe taking off work and avoiding that stress/resting helped.

Sarah-So funny that your doc says that stuff doesn't work but nipple stimulation does...I've also heard that nipple stimulation doesn't really help lol Everyone has a different opinion! I say as long as it isn't harmful, then it's worth a try! They one thing I hear consistently is the walking, so get to walking girl!
Have they mentioned induction at all? Obviously it's still not that time yet, but I know some docs start planning for it at this point if they think you might go over the 40 weeks.

Rachel-I can't believe you popped before me either! I thought for sure I'd be the next to go after Waves and maybe Sarah...but, your little girl is here and is healthy and that's what's important :)

Katrina-Good thing about the hsg! It's always good to save some money...

I am also tired of cold..I'm just so ready for consistent spring weather. It was in the 70's the other day and today it was maybe 40 and we had a little snow. I need more sunshine and warm weather! 

Well, not the news I was hoping for at doc today. Olivia is still breech :( So, unless she decides she has room to flip before April 23rd we are still on for the c-section. Both babies were estimated right at 5 lbs, so that's good. She had a hard time getting measurements bc they are so squished though. Grayson's head is in my pelvis so she could barely get a measurement on his head at all. Everything looks good though. 
Here's a pic of my belly from last night...not sure who this was or what they were doing but it was quite uncomfortable!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Sorry she's still breech but I'm glad they are healthy!


----------



## goldstns

Julie- pic is so funny!!!


----------



## Disneybaby26

https://www.bigelowtea.com/Catalog/Product/36/5/1/Red+Raspberry+Herbal+Tea.aspx

SOOO, this was probably not the right tea to get, huh??

Julie- sorry miss Olivia is still breech, but a huge yay for healthy growing babies!! 10 + lbs of baby in there-crazy!!! :)


----------



## Disneybaby26

...tastes like Starbucks passion tea-even if its not going to tone my uterus, still yummy! :)


----------



## Cowgirl07

Yum I love tea. My fil told me my tea love is why I'm not pregnant. :haha: I limit my self to one cup a day


----------



## asmcsm

Amanda- I'm doing good. Ear is still plugged and driving me nuts :/ thinking its an ear infection. Going to mention it at my apt on Wednesday. DH and I are getting along better but we've decided to try and go to counceling. I'd jut rather address some of our relationship issues there before Lux is born so that when she's here we hopefully can avoid arguments. How are you doing? I'm jealous of your ikea shopping spree, I LOVE ikea. 

On another note, only 80 days left! Can't believe it, seems like just yesterday I was saying 100 days to go.


----------



## frsttimemama

Julie, I'm glad they are healthy, but sorry she's still breech. Stubborn little girl! What a crazy belly picture! ;) I didn't love my premade smoothie yesterday. I did make one before work this morning though. It should be okay an hour later I imagine. We shall see shortly!

Ashlee, glad things are better. Hope they continue to improve, especially with counseling. 

I wish I loved tea, but mostly I only like green tea with no sugar or flavor and iced tea with no sugar. 

So crazy to think all your babies are gonna be here so soon! Seems like you all were just getting your BFP'S! On the flip side, I'm already 13.5 weeks which also seems impossible! 

I woke up and it wasn't snowing. I showered and walked the dog and it was. Winter, please leave! We grilled steak last night to remind Mother Nature it was Spring.. obviously she didn't get the memo! Lol. I've got the constipated, I-still-have-some-chub-from-my-last pregnancy early pregnancy belly. It's getting rounder.. and on that note, I don't know why I am having constipation issues. I eat lots of fruit and veggies and ground flax seed, sometimes oatmeal and nuts, and at LEAST 120 ounces of water daily .. at a minimum. Ugh. Keep drinking and eating I guess.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Julie - So sorry Olivia is still breech! She still has some time to flip!

Morgan/Sarah - you ladies are so close! How exciting!

Rachel- So glad Ellie is home and sleeping well!

That's all I can remember... lol


----------



## Disneybaby26

5lb6oz-Makayla Mae is a peanut! :)

Ashlee- I'm glad things are better. Counseling will definitely give you guys a chance to work things out, I think that's a great idea!

Sandy- we are supposed to get the snow tomorrow, I'm over it too!! So tired of hearing my heat kick on in the house!!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Morning ladies af is here. :( I'm not surprised though. 
Can't believe how close you all are getting.


----------



## HWPG

hey gals. apologies for not being on for so long - travel recovery over the weekend and fell asleep around 9p last night with OH after being apart 8 days!
i watched "frozen" over the weekend - omg so cute. and i cry at the drop of a hat, so i was trying to hold it together. 
i'm dyyyyying for sex. thought i was gonna get some last night but somebody, who promised me, fell asleep, so it didnt happen. i need to break out lingerie every night this week to get my fix!
for the most part, i feel great. granted, i am still so self concious about the number on the scale, but i keep trying to talk myself off the edge. still working out (went spinning yestrrday and killed it!), had salmon, asparagus and avocado for dinner last night, so not going crazy on food. i was telling OH that i LOVE my belly, so internally i'm a-ok. but externally i'm feeling like people are judging. and yesterday when i asked my sister "do you think i look fat?" she said, "i can see the weight gain in your face." wtf!?! sigh. but she was teasing, mostly, as payback for when she was pregnant. 
i'm sorry i cannot respond to people - i have no short term memory. 
RR< i sent you money (friggin finally)! please let me know you received it.
happy tuesday ya'll!


----------



## Disneybaby26

Putting me on a monitor and sending me to the hospital to check placenta bc she went from 34th percentile to 23rd. Andddd I sent hubbs to work after the ultrasound befor the doc appt, that was dumb :(


----------



## Cowgirl07

Oh no Fx Kara. I hope all is fine.


----------



## morganwhite7

^So sorry Kara, that sucks. I had to sit there for hours on stupid monitors w/o Hubbs too.. I swear it's so pointless. And they make you lay on your back which is A.) uncomfortable and B.) I thought, never supposed to happen during pregnancy (all the vena cava nonsense..)? And they expect a preggo to sit there for hours without food.. ridiculous. Sorry I hope it's over soon and that your precious lil peanut girl is alright!!

AFM- I had contractions all night, every 30 seconds once I actually woke up to address the pain around 3. Called my mom (doula) and she said to call L&D, but they eventually went away and I didn't wanna get stuck on monitors to be sent back home. They were so tight and painful, felt like diarrhea pain where you are SICK TO YOUR STOMACH and in such pain you're doubled over.. But when they went away it was bliss. And I also felt like my c-section uterine scar was going to burst, it was stinging so bad when it got tight. (Don't get me wrong- this is all exciting to me.. come on out Marley!!) I will be asking about all this at the doc Thurs, when they check me and do the strep B test. Just don't wanna EVER be sent home from the hospital, so I'm not going til I'm bleeding or dying in pain and know she's on the way lol. And there's no way I will be able to go without an epidural if the contractions I'm already having hurt THAT bad.. I think the EPO is helping too. Please dear Lord, let me be dilated come Thursday!!! [-o&lt;


----------



## Cowgirl07

Wow Morgan what a busy night. Glad she is staying put for a bit. 
Called and scheduled my progesterone test for April 17th and my mole came back non cancerous!


----------



## morganwhite7

So sorry about AF Katrina.... I hope it doesn't hurt your spirits too much bc I foresee a Mirolee miracle coming for you! I believe in Femara! Can't wait to see what happens. It's not fair though, it's like you JUST began TTC now since they made you wait a year for testing/meds. It's okay, don't feel rushed or pressured. Your rainbow is coming!! :)


----------



## Disneybaby26

And I failed my strep b. I suck at pregnancy. Ohhh tears this morning. :(


----------



## morganwhite7

Oh no so sorry Kara!!

I don't think it means much though, other than them not being able to sweep membranes I think they just give you an antibiotic! My mom had it with me too, and I survived! Lol she said it was no big deal. Sorry love no tears.. I know it's hard this late into it.. you just wanna eat and cry all day lol. Sending love sweets :hugs:


----------



## Cowgirl07

Oh Kara she will be fine, I'm pretty sure you just have to receive antibiotics as Morgan said. Hugs and love sent to you and baby makayla
Edit thanks Morgan I was not surprised or expecting different results so af didn't hurt my heart to much. I start femara Saturday.


----------



## Ingodshand

Kara- please do not feel like a failure! I had strep b with Alyssa and they just give you an antibiotic. You did nothing wrong! Also Alyssa was born at 37 weeks and weighed 5 pds 8 ounces so your little one may just be small! At least they are monitoring you and everything will be great!

Katrina- sorry about AF but o excited for your next step!!

Sitting at the doctors office for my apt. They are going to check my cervix but at this point I just want to say why bother!! Going to ask about using the Foley catheter and if they do membrane sweeps... Can't hurt right?


----------



## Cowgirl07

Good luck! I hope they do sweeps


----------



## Lotalaughs16

Yay Morgan for contractions (well not for the pain but for things moving along!)

Kara, sorry you failed the strep B, I have no idea what it is but keeping you in my prayers. It sounds like it will be a quick fix with some antibiotics. 

Sorry about AF Katrina, Woohoo for femara on saturday! 

Ash, sorry about your ear pain. Re: counselling, I HIGHLY recommend it. DH and I started counselling and our pastor said the problems we have are pebbles compared to other couples BUT if left untreated(that's the only word I can think of right now lol) it can become a much bigger problem. With us, alot of it was just communication and not being in tune with how our own thoughts and actions are affecting the other person. I was a real eye opener and we've been working on being more aware of eachother. I hope that helps and that you and DH get things straightened out. 

AFM, Zara gave me a run for my money this morning which resulted in tears on my way to work. She just is so damn stubborn with this potty training. I take her out, she plays and eats anything and everything she can fit into her mouth. Does NOT go to the bathroom and as soon as we go inside she goes to the bathroom on my floor. Then while I'm cleaning her mess, she is finding something of mine to chew apart...I know it will get better but this morning I just had one of those overwhelming "I don't think I can do this" moments.


----------



## morganwhite7

Sarah- As you know, I'm 110% pro-sweep!! And I'll be induced via foley if I need it! They're a great alternative, no hormones.

Brittney- I know it is hard, might want Hubby to help you... the only way they will learn is with STERN discipline! Lol it's so hard to do to a puppy, but they need scared or smacked on the butt so they are afraid to get into trouble again. Rotts/Pitts are hard-headed and stubborn little things but if you scare the jeepers out of them, they will learn fast lol.


----------



## TTCaWee1

Kara - no biggie on the strep b. They will give you antibiotics IV. They gave Ellie 2 days of abx initially bc my gbs was unknown. Then just continued them once she developed the pneumonia. My gbs ended up being negative and look how sick Ellie got. There were also lots of babies I overheard that had gbs + moms and they had no complications. Do you have chg soap at work? Take some to shower with. I had just brought some home the day before but never got to use it lol. I can mail you some...oh and I hope all is well and she's just petite. Hugs.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Brittney I know it's hard but I agree you have to discipline them even when they give you sad eyes. My Dh was better at it then me but since I was home more it was tough but we had her trained in under a month. Which is pretty good for a shih Tzu that was weaned early, 6 weeks. Plus it was winter which didn't help matters.


----------



## jury3

Katrina-LOL about the tea...I love tea and I still got preggo! I was more worried about my soda drinking habits than tea. Tea is good for you! Especially if you drink a fertility tea.
Sorry about AF, but yay for starting the femera!!!

Ashlee-Sorry about your ear and you and DH not getting along. I think counseling could be good. Sometimes it helps just to have an outside person to help you talk through things. DW and I have been together 6 years now and I feel like we are just to the point recently where we have gotten really good at communicating. Still not perfect, but much better than we used to be!

Sandy-I had so many issues with constipation toward the end of my first tri. It was horrible. I would invest in some dulcoease. I was eating prunes and doing everything I could think of. I even had to buy some glycerin suppositories at one point just to help things get started. Luckily I only had to use them twice. What's weird is that my uterus is huge right now and you would think it would be blocking everything off, but I am more regular than I was before pregnancy! 

Mirolee-I can't believe how much of a sex drive you have...I'm so jealous! I wish I even had the brain capacity to think about it right now.
Don't be hard on yourself about gaining weight. You are way healthier than the majority of us on here lol And you look great! Now is not the time to be hard on yourself, you are pregnant!!!

Kara-I'm sorry! Hang in there. I'm sure she's fine. Don't worry about the strep b, like the other girls said it just means antibiotics. Keep us updated.

Sarah-Keep us updated on wether doc will do anything to help induce or not...

Now for a picture overload...lol DW and I were screwing around last night. She keeps telling me how I don't look pregnant from behind...not something I ever thought I would hear. So, I made her take a pic so I could see for myself. So I included that pic. 
I think I've grown from last week. My tank top is not doing a very good job covering my belly anymore lol And I included a bare belly pic...I had such a cute preggo belly before and now it's just taking on a life of it's own! I feel sorry for it, I'm not sure how much more it can expand.


----------



## Cowgirl07

You don't from the back Julie it's all babies! I can't wait to see the little twins. 
You guys are going to give me baby fever over the next month. Well make it worse then it was. :haha:


----------



## jury3

Lotalaughs16 said:


> AFM, Zara gave me a run for my money this morning which resulted in tears on my way to work. She just is so damn stubborn with this potty training. I take her out, she plays and eats anything and everything she can fit into her mouth. Does NOT go to the bathroom and as soon as we go inside she goes to the bathroom on my floor. Then while I'm cleaning her mess, she is finding something of mine to chew apart...I know it will get better but this morning I just had one of those overwhelming "I don't think I can do this" moments.

Our cockapoo is the most stubborn dog I've ever met...She is exactly the same way. When we got her it was so cold out and I would stand there with her forever! I started carrying treats in my pocket and every time she went outside she was rewarded. She is 3 years old now and still has accidents inside bc when we take her out she has to sniff around and eat acorns and does everything except what she is supposed to do. It also took forever to teach her to do any tricks accept sitting...the problem with the stubborn ones is that they tend to be smart too. lol I'm thinking about teaching her to use a bell when she needs to go out. She is always sniffing things by pressing her nose on them, so I know she can push a bell to tell us. Maybe we can avoid some accidents that way. 
Hang in there! Reward for the good behaviors! She'll get it eventually :) Our dog that listens and never has accidents, doesn't like to cuddle and is somewhat independent. Hazel, the stubborn one, is the opposite. She doesn't always listen, but she is a snuggle bug and loves attention. She totally makes up for her the part of her that's a huge pain in the ass lol


----------



## frsttimemama

Kara, I'm so sorry you are having a rough day. She may just be a bitty baby! I know that's got to be extremely scary. Keep us posted!

Morgan, what a rough night! But yay, too. Fx for progress!

Katrina, I'm so sorry about AF, but yay for a fresh start with femara. I think it's going to be just what you need! And yay for good results on your mole!

Julie, you look great! And you definitely don't look pregnant from the back at all. How crazy!

Brittney, so sorry! Our dog still has accidents sometimes. He's 5. Ugh! It's been worse since I got pregnant. It's weird.

Sarah, I hear you! Good luck! 

I'm about 90% sure I'm feeling baby bubbles this morning! ! Right where my c-section was, just above the pubic bone. I'm not positive because it was about 18-19 weeks before I felt anything last time, but I had the anterior placenta, which I don't have this time. So exciting!


----------



## frsttimemama

I'm 99.999% sure it's baby bubbles. I've felt it about 4 times, especially when I lean forward in my chair.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Sandy yay for baby bubbles!


----------



## asmcsm

Thanks for the support ladies. I'm really hoping that the counseling will help. It's something that's been brought up before but never followed through but now that it's so close to baby time I would just really like for us to sort some things out and work on communicating better before she's here.

Mirolee- I'm so glad that I'm not the only one that's horny all the time lmao. I feel like DH really needs to step it up lol. But I will say that when I initiate things he doesn't generally fight it. Last time he mentioned again that he's afraid he's going to smash her, but even now my belly is small enough for him to be on top and it's not uncomfortable so I try to be reassure him that she's well protected in there.


----------



## asmcsm

Sandy Yay for bubbles!!! SO exciting! My 4 yr old dog was completely potty trained but since I've been pregnant has been having accidents in the house too! Makes me so mad! She now sleeps in the garage at night because I got so sick of waking up to piles of pee or poo to clean up. And she's not a small dog so it was a lot :?


----------



## Lotalaughs16

Thanks for the support, Marcos is so good with her and usually takes care of her in the morning before work so I can get ready but this morning he had to be at work for 6 so he left at 5:15. She listens to him more than me lol but I hope she starts to get better about the bathroom thing. She's only 11 weeks so I know she's still young, but definitely a smart little bugger. Hopefully the warmer weather and some stern discipline from both of us will help her learn faster.


----------



## Lotalaughs16

Julie LOVE the pics...its true, can't even tell from the back that you have 2 babies cooking in there!


----------



## Ingodshand

UGH, NOTHING!!! I have the cervix of a woman who is 6 months pregnant.. no movement at all! I talked to the doctor and the practice does not do sweeps or use the catheter. I really just need to start praying that Evan is ready for the world soon. I am so over this!

Brittany- So sorry your puppy is giving you problems. Have you tried a word that means they should go? We used to tell our dog to go potty and she learned what they meant. They are such a handful, but they do learn and go up!!

Katrina- I say as long as you are not drinking too much caffeine then drink away on your tea!

Ashlee- So glad you guys have decided to take a proactive step and it can only help!

Julie- You do not look pregnant from behind! I think you grew and dropped some from last week!

Sandy- I think you are feeling baby! That is where I felt Evan around 12-13 weeks! How exciting!!!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Oh no, that sucks I can't believe they didn't give you any options my clinic has a midwife on staff. 
I only have one cup of tea a day tops and don't drink pop often.


----------



## goldstns

Ladies...enjoy the sex, cuz once your lo comes you have to fit it between the crying...which makes.for fast sex!


----------



## Lotalaughs16

Ingodshand said:


> Brittany- So sorry your puppy is giving you problems. Have you tried a word that means they should go? We used to tell our dog to go potty and she learned what they meant. They are such a handful, but they do learn and go up!!

I use the word Potty, and stand in my yard like a lunatic saying "Zara Go Potty, Go Potty, Go Potty" my neighbors are probably sick of it already haha.

She was doing so well last week, using her bell and we pretty much had the pooping outside down and if she had to pee at the same time she would do it outside but now its just a free for all. Hopefully she's just having a little rebellious phase and she'll get with the program soon.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Kara - So sorry you are having a bad day!! I'm sure you will be fine. Sounds like some simple meds will do the trick

Julie - You really look great!

Morgan- Yay for things moving forward (sorry you were in pain though!)

Sarah- Sorry you are frustrated. I cannot imagine!! I hope he decides to come soon!

Sandy - Yay for baby bubbles!!! Even now, I get more movement when I lean forward!!


----------



## Lotalaughs16

It's really hard to be mad at this face lol


----------



## Cowgirl07

I know they just give you the sad eyes.


----------



## morganwhite7

^AWWWWW <3

Haha I say "Kilo GO POTTY" Fifty million times a day too... he likes to go out and sniff things/eat leaves lol. Now I miss my pup, I'm ready to go home.. feel like I'm sleeping with my eyes open at my desk today.


----------



## clynn11

Kara- Try not to stress it love. Lots of women test positive for strep B, you just have to get some antibiotics via IV and you're all good. I think makayla will be small because you're so freaking tiny!!! Lol.

Morgan :hugs: Sounds like a long and painful night, but just one step closer to Marley being here! Eeeek!

Mirolee- LOL! I feel like DH needs to step up his game too! Or I need to get a freaking toy or something. He is SO SCARED he is going to hurt the baby. It freaks him out now that he's seen her looking like a baby during the ultrasounds lol. 

Ash- Glad you and DH are getting counseling <3 I hope it helps.

Brittney- Awwww the cutest little puppy eyes in the world! We got our first pit at 6 weeks and he was trained within two weeks, BUT there was ALWAYS someone home with him watching him. We just took him out every other hour until he learned that that is where we go potty. If he went potty inside, we'd show it to him, tell him no, and put him outside for a good 30 minutes or so. She'll learn! Puppies are stubborn, and some breeds more stubborn than others lol.

Katrina- Sorry AF got you, but so excited for you to start Femara!

Julie- you look freaking amazing lady!! Boo for Olivia still being breech. But hey, at least they're still cooking in there!!

Sandy- definitely sounds like some wittle baby movements! So exciting!

Sarah- Sorry you're not dilated at all and that they won't do sweeps or anything :( I hope Evan decides to make his appearance soon!!!

Waves- thinking of you! Saw you've been having a tough go with Hannah being home. I hope she adjusts quickly and is a little easier on you <3

Amanda- Thinking of you today. I think today's the D&C right? FX that all goes as smooth as possible and that your recovery is extra quick.

AFM, woke up with morning sickness once again. BLEGH! Over puking lol. Loving feeling Zuri's movements get stronger every day though :)


----------



## HWPG

haha, thanks gals! i asked OH "i wonder what i have to do to get you to put out for me" and he said, "just ask!" and i said, "yeah... that didnt work last night, and you promised!". i also said, "good thing i'm not ovulating when you broke your promise, or this conversation would be completely different!". i think we just need to make it happen - we get comfortable after dinner and doze off - you guys know OH and i are like super snuggly, right? - so we intertwine on the couch, put on "the Voice", and we're out! 
julie, your pics are great! actually, everyone's are. i love seeing all these amazing bellies and miracles happening!


----------



## goldstns

For those of u that have raised puppies....i think the first few months raising a puppy was harder then a baby. Just my past few months of experience. You and dh working together to raise a puppy is great practice.


----------



## TTCaWee1

Um DH and I haven't dtd since OCTOBER!!!!!!!! I can't wait for the all clear. I can't believe I pushed a baby out of it seeing as it had no action for so long. It's prob crazy of me to even be thinking of sex but I can't freaking wait!!!

So the dealership gave us a complimentary photo session worth $400. I called to schedule it and asked about a disk with rights to print...$700!!!!!!!!! I can't believe it lol. I had to ask again bc I thought I misheard her. My sister got some pics but it was hard to do being in the hospital and her having tubes and crap all over her. So now I'm currently searching for another photographer. 

Yay Sandy for bubbles!! I remember my first baby bubbles.


----------



## goldstns

Rachel that's how our photographer was...so we didn't get pics.... Might still look into it. How long are you taking for maternity leave?

ugh all 3 of us a sick with a cold and sore throat... Thank you daycare!


----------



## RobertRedford

oh rachel, my heart goes out to you. october was a long time ago! Glad Ellie is doing well though :) 

For those of you who have already given birth, is the post partum bleeding really as awful as evryone says? 

Morgan, I think i said yesterday, but I have a feeling that marley is going to be making an entrance soon! Hope you can get some rest tonight. 

Mirolee, better whip out that lingerie! I received the $$, thank you :) 

Ash, nice to see you on here! Hope all goes well with counseling, I am a strong supporter/ believer in counseling. Even if nothing is "wrong",its nice to have a neutral third party to help communicate in a constructve manner.

D&C was scheduled for today but it was moved and now im ticked off. I want to get it over with at this point. It seems really unnecessary to begin with, and now they're dragging it out. MS is still here with a vengance, and my boobs are still ginormous. I had an epic meltdown about it this morning-- I have all these symptoms for pregnancy but no pregnancy to show for. I am ready for the D&C tobe over so I can feel like myself again. I don't mind the pregnancy symptoms while I was pregnant, but its really hard to feel yucky when I have nothing to show for.


----------



## morganwhite7

^Amanda you said they saw a "shadow of something" still in there.. unless you passed the embryo don't you think it would be smart to have another US to make absolutely sure?? I bled so bad, clots and all and she was still alright. Just a suggestion! Sending love! I can't imagine having that pushed back, I'd be ticked too! <3

PP bleeding- TMI ALERT- I remember just standing in the shower and watching clot after clot pour out of me.. like a murder scene on the shower floor. My sister had to help me shower bc the sight made me ill :/ But after a month or so it's supposed to taper off lol. I had a lot of belly trauma from my seatbelt so that's why it was particularly awful for me.


----------



## RobertRedford

Morgan, I just emailed my doctor and asked if it would be possible to have a follow up appt/ US this week now that the D&C has been moved. I would like to know if anything is still in there/ comparison to the last US.


----------



## goldstns

I may have mentioned this before, but those of u breastfeeding....eating oatmeal does wonders to increasing milk supply!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Good idea Amanda. I can't believe they keep moving it though. 
I want to not schedule sex :( I hate it. And after scheduling it for the first half the month I don't feel like doing it anymore. I'm sick of drs giving me orders to have sex eod. I hate my ovaries!


----------



## goldstns

Robert- I agree with another us...maybe ur still preggo or maybe u passed everything and don't need a d&c. Feel better babe.

yes the bleeding pp sucks!! I still am spotting brown (again today). Has anyone tried a douche? Do u think it would help.clean me out?


----------



## HWPG

i think douch is supposed to be "bad', all around. it does something like set your pH off balance or something - maybe i'm crazy or have read too many internets....
K, i think we all totally understand. i REMEMBER all of that, how you feel. my cycle used to be - cd1-cd10, almost nothing. cd10-cd whenever i ovulated, sex EOD. cd after ovulation to next period, sex maybe once. so yes, sweetie, we understand! but it's for a worthy cause! and soon you'll be like me and wondering "when was the last time i had sex? shouldnt i be putting this in a calendar? should i be tracking the volume of CM pouring out of me?" hehe. (on a side note, i watched several episode of "True Detective" and "Orange in the new Black" this weekend and there's lots of sex in those shows, so maybe that's another reason i'm all hot and bothered).
making lentil and black bean burritos for dinner tonight - trying "one meatless dinner" per week. we have fish once a week (last night) but i'm actively trying NO meat. it's hard because i dont like fruit or veggies, and having a smoothie wouldnt go over with OH - although i'd be fine with it!
RR, hope the dr calls you back. being in limbo si the worst, whichever way it goes!


----------



## RobertRedford

Mirolee, I try to do two meatless dinners a week! and yum, i love lentils. I love meat and steak, but I am trying to limt our consumption of animal products. we went to vietnamese last night and I had shrimp pho. SO yummy.

Still waiting to hear from doc, getting antsy.


----------



## Cowgirl07

You guys are trying to limit your meat consumption and I just took a fat to the meat locker and am so excited for home grown beef again :haha:


----------



## TTCaWee1

Nikki - never ever douche. It's bad. Messes with your ph and can send the good bacteria from your vag up into your uterus if your cervix is still open which it most likely is if you are still bleeding. 

I am taking 12 weeks off

As far as the oatmeal, the lc at the hospital told me the same. I have texture issues with oatmeal but I try to eat it. I have been eating more Cheerios and granola bars though. They prob count right? I increased my domperidone to 40mg last night. Hoping it's helping. I got out of the shower a bit ago and couldn't figure out why my hair was still dripping and it was my boobs lol. I had to stop and go juice myself to get it under control. 

Kara - any update??

Amanda - I agree with another ultrasound. And as far as the bleeding, mine has tapered off for the most part. I get intermittent gushes (sorry) after bf or pumpkin bc it stimulates the uterus. I'm still wearing pads bc I'm too afraid to switch over to a panty liner. And btw pads blow. If any of you wear them monthly - mad props. I can't stand them. 

Waves how are you?

Hi to everyone else


----------



## RobertRedford

Rachel, have you tried steel cut oats, instead of traditional? I like the texture WAY better.


----------



## TTCaWee1

Haha pumpkin...obviously meant pumping. Never even heard of them till the lc told me. I like to keep it simple and do the instant ones lol. Quaker makes apple and cranberry instant oatmeal that is delish


----------



## HWPG

i have oatmeal every week day morning for breakfast. i like mine with shredded extra sharp cheddar cheese.


----------



## Cowgirl07

I eat oatmeal or malt o meal everyday during the winter anyway. During the summer it's usually fruit and cereal


----------



## frsttimemama

Rachel what about grinding it up in the blender and making a smoothie?

My bleeding was awful for a couple weeks, then it tapered off and wasn't horrible.

Katrina, I like refrigerator oatmeal in the summer!


----------



## goldstns

Rachel- I will not be douching...thx! Do you think instant oatmeal would do the trick? IV been doing real oatmeal.


----------



## frsttimemama

I'm really glad that I felt baby bubbles for the first time today. It helped with today being 9 months since our little man was born and left.


----------



## clynn11

:hugs: :hugs: Sandy


----------



## Cowgirl07

Hugs Sandy!


----------



## goldstns

Hugs sandy. Baby is just yelling you your little boy is watching over you all.


----------



## Disneybaby26

Hugs sandy! Xx

Rachel- tell me more about this soap...

Went to work after the doc this morning. The hospital was only taking emergencies-so after they made me panic they told me they couldn't see me until tomorrow. So my appt is 10am tomorrow. Thank you all so much for your support today. Such a lovely group of ladies-I feel very lucky to have you all to talk to. Xo


----------



## frsttimemama

Kara, that's crazy! At least they made you feel better in telling you that you can wait til tomorrow!

Thanks ladies! Hubby and I ended the day arguing about my work. (I hate it because we rarely argue; we almost always get along!) I have to work a crazy midnight 13 hour shift tomorrow night and he's pissed to say the least. He's worried bout how it's going to affect me, my sugars, my diet, the baby, and all of that. I know he's scared that something is going to happen to me because I almost died when we had our son.. he lost so much that night, and he almost lost us both. I can't even begin to imagine how hard that was for him. I only lost my son.. but I need him to understand that this is just something that happens sometimes. :/ I will be fine. He thinks I'm so much more fragile this time around. I'm not, but it makes me more nervous that he's obviously more nervous. He just won't admit it. I feel bad for making him worry. Just ugh.


----------



## Cowgirl07

I'm sorry Sandy arguing sucks! What line of work are you in?


----------



## wavescrash

clynn11 said:


> Amanda waves- How's home life with the baby outside your belly?! Lol. Is Hannah being good with her?




clynn11 said:


> Waves- thinking of you! Saw you've been having a tough go with Hannah being home. I hope she adjusts quickly and is a little easier on you <3

Thanks <3 Home life is hectic and beyond stressful lately. Doesn't help that both girls have colds and I feel like I'm starting to develop a cold myself. Hannah's being the worst 2 year old I think there ever was. She literally throws a tantrum all day long. She doesn't listen to a single thing we say/ask. She's very defiant. Literally testing her limits all the time. It's so exhausting. I don't know what to do with her anymore. I'm constantly chasing after her while holding the baby to get something away from her or get her out/off of something. I really think I need to see my doctor for anxiety meds because I don't know what else to do. Hannah's clearly not going to change anytime soon. Nothing we try works so I don't know.

Fortunately my Grandma decided today that she wants to take Hannah again from Saturday to Wednesday to help me out. I feel bad because Hannah is a total brat anymore and I don't want to put that on my Grandma but she offered and she doesn't take "no" for an answer that well.

I just feel like I'm at my wit's end with Hannah. We literally spend half our day yelling at her or giving her a spanking/smack on the hand and I hate it. I know that's not helping her behavior any and we need to find new methods to deal and react but in the heat of the moment when she's grinding on that last nerve all day long, it's hard to take a minute to breathe and react appropriately. And at this point, I don't even know WHAT would be most appropriate to react with.

And I'm tired of people making excuses for her behavior, "She's 2! It's normal." or "She's just jealous of the lack of attention." Um no... we give her the same amount if not MORE attention than before Leah was here. "She's just adjusting." No... she was like this BEFORE the baby was here. Why can't people just accept when I say my child is a brat and has behavioral issues? She's not too cute to be a little snot lol.



jury3 said:


> Sarah-So funny that your doc says that stuff doesn't work but nipple stimulation does...I've also heard that nipple stimulation doesn't really help lol

Nipple stimulation releases a hormone (oxytocin?) which can kick start contractions. However it can produce contractions that are TOO strong which could put the baby in distress.

Hope Olivia finds the space to flip.



goldstns said:


> ugh all 3 of us a sick with a cold and sore throat... Thank you daycare!

Hannah got a cold last week and gave it to Leah a couple days ago. I woke up this morning feeling one coming on myself and OH said his throat feels a little scratchy too. It sucks because Hannah's being a total pain making it near impossible to keep up with wiping the endless amount of snot she's producing (she runs from us when we try to wipe her nose or smears it across her face/everything else/her hair) and then Leah, we can't do anything for her other than use the NoseFrieda to help with the snot and a vaporizer to help with congestion. I never get sick so when I do, it hits me like a ton of bricks so I'm hoping to nip it in the bud before it can fully develop. I stocked us up on more Boogie Wipes, cold meds (for me and OH), Vicks (we have baby Vicks for Leah already), that soothing vapor stuff for the kids to put in the bath to help with congestion & cough drops lol. Hope you guys feel better.


Thanks to anyone else who asked about me/us. It's been way too hectic to get on here and really respond. I read while I can on my phone when feeding Leah but I can't really type on my phone 1-handed and barely have time on my laptop anymore. So sorry if I missed anything important.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Amanda I don't know if this will work for you but my friends three year old was having major issues behavior wise. She was at her wits end and tried chiropractic help and it worked. It's just a suggestion.


----------



## wavescrash

Cowgirl07 said:


> Amanda I don't know if this will work for you but my friends three year old was having major issues behavior wise. She was at her wits end and tried chiropractic help and it worked. It's just a suggestion.

I've heard of that working before. I would totally be willing to give it a try.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Rachel - I get it! DH and I are only DTD maybe once a month.. LOL. I can't wait to have sex NOT pregnant. 

Amanda- I agree with the other ladies. I think I would want another US before immediately going forward with a d&c. I mean, doctors never seem to know what's going on and are too fast to push us to do something. I've never MC'ed but does MS usually hang around afterwards? Ugh. I can't imagine. It's got to be confusing!!

Sandy- I'm so sorry you and DH had a fight. I'm sure he is just extremely worried about you. Hope things get better! 

afm - i'm sick. I'm not really sure what it is, but i'm miserable. I'm snotty, can't breathe, my head hurts and i'm just wiped out. Pregnancy is just an ongoing set of ailments,but I couldn't be happier to be pregnant. Sometimes, I just need to complain about it. haha


----------



## jury3

Sandy-Yay for baby bubbles! I was starting to feel mine by that time which really surprised me. They say you feel them sooner with your 2nd, so I'm sure that's what's happening. 

Katrina-I used to drink a 32oz tea from panera almost everyday, plus many times I would have soda that day too lol I've always been a big tea drinker.

Brittany-Hazel, our stubborn one is part cocker spaniel. She loves to give me that innocent little cocker spaniel look, with the droopy eyes...kills me! We also do the "Hazel, go potty!" over and over bc she is so ADD! She's always sniffing or eating or looking around...just go already! I can't wait until we can afford a fenced in yard lol

Rachel-Photography prices are ridiculous! So many of them make you buy prints these days. We got really lucky with ours and we are paying $200 which includes a cd with printing rights. Plus she did a complimentary maternity shoot. Sometimes if you email different photographers and tell them you are just wanting a photo session and cd with printing rights you can find someone to do it cheaper. When we got legally married in NY I emailed around and told them I was looking for the best deal. Ended up finding an amazing photographer who gave us exactly what we wanted. They set their own prices, so sometimes you can get them to come down.

Amanda-I agree with the others, I would want either an u/s or my blood drawn again. It's strange that you are still having symptoms like that...

Nikki-Agree with the other ladies, no douching! I think it's better just to let your body do what it's gotta do.

I was wondering about the oatmeal thing too...does it matter instant vs dry oats? I need to check into this. 

DW and I went on a last date night before babies are born. Went to The Melting Pot for some fondue. It was nice to sit and talk just the two of us. Crazy it won't just be us anymore! 
My house is nice and clean now too, so that's such a relief! Now for the million other things on my to-do list lol


----------



## goldstns

Any of u at the point where you don't fit in a restaurant booth? I remember that!

dh and I think we are all sharing strep... I think we r doing a family doc visit tomorrow. Hopefully they'll swab us all at once.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Ugh sorry you guys are sick. 
I'm off to work


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Julie - Sounds like a nice date! I've never been to a Melting Pot, but I hear it's good!

Nikki- I'm sorry you are all sick! I hope they can see you all at one time tomorrow at the doctors office!

afm- Last night I woke up in the middle of the night with HORRIBLE pain in my stomach. It feels like gas pain (as opposed to muscle pain) and I can't move At ALL or I want to scream it hurts so bad. I can only lay on my left side. I tried to move to my back or my right side and it was awful. It's happened one other time and I thought maybe she was moving positions? but now i'm wondering if it's just a pregnancy thing? eventually it goes away and i'm able to go back to sleep.


----------



## frsttimemama

Nikki, that's awful! I hope it's not strep, but hopefully they can get you fixed up either way. 

Julie, yay for clean houses! That's what I should be doing right now.. but I'm not. I've always heard you can feel movement sooner with your second, too, but I never really believed it. Now I do. I don't know if it's that I know what I'm feeling for or don't have an anterior placenta or both, but definitely bubbles! Feeling them again this morning when I'm siting up. Love it! Date night sounds lovely. :) I've never had fondue before.

Rachel, glad Ellie is doing so great. :) 

Britt, hope you feel better soon! It's so hard to be sick when you're pregnant because you can't take much at all. Could it be something stretching from the way she is laying or moving? That sounds awful!

Amanda, I hope you hear back from your doctor soon! Waiting stinks so much!

Katrina, I'm a nurse in a nursing home. I'm a manager, and I have an office job about 70% of the time, but sometimes I have to help fill in on the floor like tonight, and lots of times, I will help with other things. It's nice to have that theoretical Monday - Friday job with no weekends and no holidays, but it's just theoretical.. it doesn't really happen that way. Lol. 

Morgan, how are you feeling today?

Sarah, how are you?

I wish I liked lentils like you all. I just don't. I don't like the texture of them. I don't care for a grainy texture at all. I don't like any beans or peas except green beans and snow peas or the peas out of a can or frozen. I will eat great northern beans in ham and beans IF it's cooked outside over an open fire and it's thick and cooked way down, not soupy. I don't like cream of wheat. I don't like grits. Ugh. I hate being so picky! 

Hubby was better after our disagreement. We don't fight. Like ever. So that definitely sucked. I know he's just worried. I haven't seen him cry in a long time, probably since a couple weeks after we buried our baby, but he cried last night (which completely broke my heart!) because he said he wasn't going to about lose me again because he'd already done it once and he'd already lost our little guy. (When my water broke, and his cord got ripped off, the placenta was pulled away from the wall of the uterus causing me to bleed a lot, too. They said I almost died, too. That was really hard for both of us, but especially him.) He'd be perfectly content if I just quit my job.. unfortunately that isn't feasible for us, and for the most part I like my job. Just not when I have to fill in a 13 hour midnight shift. I'd rather work a days/evenings 16 hour shift. So I got up with him for awhile, then I'm going to go back to bed in a little while and try to get some sleep today.. work tonight, get a nap in tomorrow, and get up and clean and do laundry. I'm going to try. We'll see how that works out for me. Ha. I'm trying to stick with usual diet and eating schedule, but I don't know how that will work.. I ate breakfast, I'll probably sleep through lunch, eat when I get up, and eat supper much later.. but I won't have a fasting sugar in the morning.. or a breakfast sugar because I will eat and go to bed. Ugh.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Aww Sandy, your poor DH. My DH says that is one of his worst fears..somehow losing me during childbirth. It really freaks him out. 

I guess it could be her stretching, and maybe she's pushing on my stomach? I'm not sure but it's the most intense pain.


----------



## morganwhite7

Happy Hump Day!

Britt- I think you got it from me ;) My cold is just now leaving, it's been almost a week. And at almost 36 weeks pregnant, being sick is NOT fun!! Also, those sound a lot like my contractions the last few nights.. horrible gas pain-like. Never know!

Waves- Oh my goodness she is just so cute, I showed DH that video you posted of her refusing to eat yesterday.. I don't know how you deal!! I think some kids are just LIKE THAT.. DH's brother has a now 3 year old who is the same way. Just wants to say no and not listen- alllll the time. Don't blame yourself at least.. I'm sorry it's so hard. I'd be asking for anxiety meds, too. 

Julie- The MELTING POT... oh I am jealous! And also Panera tea.. mmm I miss green tea from there. Wonder if one would kill me? Lol. And glad you're finally getting ready for their arrival and feel a bit more prepared.. I feel like a nervous wreck with my shower being so late, I want to be ready now too!! 

Nikki- LOL I was trying to open the door in the bathroom at work yesterday to get out and I had to turn sideways and shimmy my way through! Haha I imagine it was quite the sight. 

Sandy- Feelin great today, thanks for asking!! I'm so sorry about DH's concern.. I can definitely see where he's coming from. I almost lost DH too in our accident and I have a whole different type of love for him now. Almost losing someone really puts things into perspective, and in a different way than when we lost our babies. You are still around and I'm sure he imagines life without you (like I do about my DH) and how things could have been so much worse. It really makes you worry and have a different love for them. I don't think I could ever lose/leave him after that, I just feel like it bound us together on a muchhhh deeper level.. and it hurts my feelings that he doesn't remember a thing, bc it really affected me. He has a love for you that you can't imagine, so try to understand that. Within reason though lol.. you do still have a life to get on with, can't live in a bubble forever!

AFM- I have on JEANS today for the first time since BFP!!! Lol. I got all dressed up so I don't feel like a fat cow/hobo who wears the same maxi skirts/leggings every week lol. It's nice. Marley is kicking the CRAP out of me though, she misses the stretchy pants today I think. Appt in the morning to check for dilation and I can't wait. Praying for some progress!!


----------



## frsttimemama

Morgan, I get what you are saying. After losing our baby, I can't imagine losing my husband. Like I seriously don't think I could go on with my life if that happened. The whole thing was so scary, and I know he just wants to protect me.. it's just hard to make him see that sometimes I don't have a choice. It isn't going to hurt me. I'm going to be exhausted, yes. I may miss a blood sugar, yes. But ultimately, it's not going to hurt me or cause harm. My jeans are tight on my belly, and my maternity jeans are just not quite needed yet. I love the in-between stage! ;)


----------



## brunettebimbo

Sandy your poor DH :hugs: I bet that must have been so scary. 

Britt, I had awful awful pains with trapped wind late on in pregnancy. I didn't realise it was trapped wind until I spoke to my midwife. How you feeling now? 

Waves I hope you find something that works soon. Toddlers can be really hard work at times. 

Morgan yay for dressing up :) Feels good doesn't it!?

Nikki sorry your all feeling poorly :hugs: We've got a house full of bugs at the minute, Tristan has a cough, cold and conjunctivitis and Hubby has a cold and an upset stomach. I think I may be getting a cold too but of course I'm Mummy so will have to trundle on!

Sorry if I've missed anyone. I only have access on my phone so it's hard to keep tack when you've all posted. :lol:

One of you girls mentioned a tea a few months back, was it yogi tea?


----------



## morganwhite7

^BB I have posted this tea a few times... really love it. It's got tons of good things in it to tone your uterus etc. But I know Yogi tea is good too!!

https://traditionalmedicinals.com/products/pregnancy-tea/


----------



## Ingodshand

Britt- Those pains sound awful. Could it be gas or constipation? I had the worst pains last night and I think it was gas. Hope you feel better today

Julie- Yummy! I have decided that I no longer care what I eat! Cookies, cakes, sugarbring it on!

Nikki- So sorry you guys are sick again. The first 6 months of daycare is really hard and the kids get sick all the time along with the parents. It does end though!

Sandy- I am so sorry that you and DH had a fight but it sounds like you guys got some emotions out. I cant imagine how he must have felt/feels when you all lost your baby and you were sick. He sounds like a wonderful man and you guys are really lucky!

Morgan- I hope you have some nice progress this morning! Cant wait to hear!

AFM- OMG, I can not believe that I am 39 weeks today. It is so weird that every morning I feel like my belly looks more and more round. Plus I have got a few new stretch marks last week. How can you make it to 38 weeks without any and then they just show up!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Ah I went in and they didn't have that but they did have the Women's Yogi Tea. Is that the one that's been mentioned before?


----------



## brunettebimbo

I didn't have stretch marks until about a week after having Tristan! I shrunk really fast after having Tristan thanks to good ol breastfeeding and I think it was just too much for my skin in such a small period of time!


----------



## frsttimemama

Thanks ladies. We are very lucky to have each other. :)

Sarah, that stinks! I got some along the way. Can't believe you're 39 weeks. Any day now!

I've been thinking about having some green tea, but for some reason, I thought I remembered something about it not being good during pregnancy? Anybody know anything about it? I've been wanting something hot to drink sometimes, and since coffee has completely turned me off, and hot chocolate is probably something I should stay away from, green tea from TTC days sounds kinda good.. 

Waves, I hope things with Hannah get better! I can't imagine how difficult it must be for you!


----------



## Ingodshand

brunettebimbo said:


> I didn't have stretch marks until about a week after having Tristan! I shrunk really fast after having Tristan thanks to good ol breastfeeding and I think it was just too much for my skin in such a small period of time!

So not fair!!! Mine seem to be growing on my old marks.. WTH!


----------



## morganwhite7

Sandy- I mentioned that earlier too, may go grab an iced green tea from Panera for lunch today.. sounds too good! From my understanding, it has something in it that makes it difficult for baby to absorb your vitamins.. like it negates the prenatals, but I'm sure Dr. Google can tell you more. I don't think a cup every here and there will hurt a thing though.. I'm sure plenty of women drink it all throughout their pregnancies not even realizing, since it is caffeine-free. Just not good to have in excess. And isn't smart when TTC. But you're past those milestones!


----------



## Disneybaby26

Bb-I drank the yogi woman's health tea. I really think it helped and it very yummy!

Just got home from the hospital, Makayla is just a peanut! Everything looks good thank god! Placenta is healthy. They put her in the 30th percentile, 5lbs even. So relieved and SO taking a nap!!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 14 KB
Views: 9


----------



## HWPG

FYI, green tea is NOT caffeine free, especially depending on what you get. When my Russian MIL came to visit once, we were drinking green tea after dinner each night (to "help with digestion" - which i do believe it does). OH and i were wide awake for hours... and we finally put it together that the brand we had was caffeine loaded. so just ask for the ingredient list or something.


----------



## morganwhite7

Oh oops.. I just meant that the caffeine-free type is still not okay, unlike other teas that should be fine to drink if decaf. After a quick Google I found that it blocks folic acid absorption! Not other nutrients, just folic acid.. which is pretty important though!!

Sarah- My stretch marks wait til the last minute too... slathering on the Palmer's stretch mark cream 2x a day!! FX'd. But either way I'll try not to sweat it.. my boobs are absolutely ruined from going from a small B to an overflowing DD when my milk came in last year!! Lol.. absolutely tiger striped.

Kara- Great news and AWWWW that little face! <3 

I wish I could have a nap. It got so bad yesterday that I used my lunch to nap in my car from 1-2.. It was great. But wow what has my life come to, needing a mid-day nap during work!?! Lol


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Kara - Look at her!!! Just adorable! Glad everything is well!!

Thanks ladies! Maybe it was just trapped wind? but it was seriously the worst pain EVER. I can't sit up or move. I always get so nervous because I have NO idea what's happening. I've only had it happen on two different occasions. Lord knows i'm NOT going to the bathroom daily because of the iron they want me to take. Even though I take the stool softeners, it's still not "regular"


----------



## Ingodshand

Kara- So glad she is doing well and everything is still healthy!

Morgan- I can't believe how tired you are. I have basically been at home the past month with being sick (cold) and now I am just working from home until he gets here. Will they let you work from home?

Britt- I used to talk Colace and it worked wonders:)


----------



## morganwhite7

Oh yes I forgot to tell you ladies... Instead of quitting altogether to be a SAHM, I finally got approved to work at home part-time!! $450 a week for 20 hours! I will be off by 12 p.m. and couldn't be happier to have been given this opportunity!!! I can help out with DH and not feel like a total bum at home all summer haha. I will take a month or so off though, to get our sleep schedule established. So happy, bc I was NOT going back to work since I plan to exclusively BF as long as I can. Also got a new Chrysler 300 that Hubby STOLE off the lot at work, he was so lucky. Been a very blessed week, to say the least!!

Off to the Thrift store on my lunch break to see what else I can steal, maybe a dress for my shower Sat? We'll see!!


----------



## clynn11

Amanda- I agree, I would get another u/s before going through with the procedure.

Sandy- I can only imagine how hard that was on your family. I'm sure it was very traumatic on everyone and can only imagine how your husband is feeling. You will be fine, your baby will be fine. But it's totally natural for you both to feel nervous about the entire thing :hugs:

Waves- I'm sorry you all are sick. :hugs: And that Hannah is a handful! My little sister was, and I quote my mother, "a demon child" around that age. She would sneak up behind kids and wrap her arms around their neck then lay down, choking them, and you had to fight her to get her off of them. She just was crazy honestly lol. No punishment worked. It was just a really, really shitty stage she was going through. I hope Hannah gets out of it soon. I also hope that your babes feel better soon!!! I have to say that image of Hannah rocking Leah is SO FREAKING CUTE! Lol.

Britt :hugs: Sorry you're not feeling well hun. Hope you feel better soon! Maybe she was just in an awkward position and will move. FX.

Julie- How nice you guys got to go out on a 'last date' :) I bet that was a great time. Your babies are gonna be here so soon, that's crazy!!!

Nikki- Ugh I hope it's not strep. Hope your lil fam feels better soon! <3

Morgan- 36 weeks!! So exciting!!! FX for some progress with your cervix ;) And that is SO AWESOME about the job!!!! Things are all falling into place <3

BB- Ash and I used fertilitea during TTC. Maybe that's what you're thinking of? How are you feeling?

Sonia- I SEE YOU! How are you?!

Sarah- Eeeek 39 weeks! So freaking close it's crazy! Boo about the stretch marks but hey, it's all worth it in the end :) Feeling any contractions or anything??

Kara- Look at those lips and that chin!! Ahhh so freaking cute. I can't wait, at my next appt. for my GD test they give me another u/s and pretty sure I get to see Zuri in 3D again! Love those ultrasounds, they're so cool.

AFM, I'm so hungry all the time and do not want to gain a crap ton of weight!! Ugh I don't know what to do. I try eating decent, healthy meals and an hour later I feel like i'm going to puke because i'm so hungry! Grrr. My little sister finds out the babies gender today! She's actually in there right now! I feel like throughout this whole pregnancy my reactions with her have been over the top emotional the day of whatever issue it was, and then total acceptance and contentment later. I'm so over the name thing (although that was such a HUGE ISSUE the couple first days of finding out lol) she can name her babe whatever she wants and it's not going to affect me or my babe at all. I'm just so happy I have Zuri <3 My mom has been making more of an effort to be there for me after I let her know how i'd been feeling- she came to our ultrasound on Monday and that was great :) Even bought me a top and maternity dress she found at a little thrift store. On the going back to work after baby part... my plan right now is to take 4 weeks off before my due date, and 8 weeks off after giving birth.. and then going back to work part time (like 4 hour shifts 5 days a week). We'll see when the time comes though. My work is really flexible and willing to work with me. Annnnd Zuri is dancing for me right now wiggling away in there <3 <3 I love feeling her move!


----------



## RobertRedford

thanks ladies, got fed up and called a different doctor who was really sympathetic to everything going on and immediately had her nurse call to schedule an appt. I have an ppointment fridaymorning for a follow up us and if there is truly still something in there that is not a viable pregnancy, the d&c is scheduled for 4/1. She doesn't think its necessary given how much i have been bleeding for the past week. 

I had a weird rash on my lips appear last night-- called advice nurse. I have impetigo, a weird pregnancy related skin condition. kids get it alot but it is rare in adults, unless theyre pregnant.

Morgan, that is great news about working part time! and the new car! i loooove new cars!

ignore all of the typos. my keyboard is having a rough day and barely working.


----------



## wavescrash

clynn11 said:


> Waves- I'm sorry you all are sick. :hugs: And that Hannah is a handful! My little sister was, and I quote my mother, "a demon child" around that age. She would sneak up behind kids and wrap her arms around their neck then lay down, choking them, and you had to fight her to get her off of them. She just was crazy honestly lol. No punishment worked. It was just a really, really shitty stage she was going through. I hope Hannah gets out of it soon. I also hope that your babes feel better soon!!! I have to say that image of Hannah rocking Leah is SO FREAKING CUTE! Lol.

Thanks :) I just don't get why people (i.e. my mother) can't accept that she's a misbehaved child. Yeah I'm familiar with the terrible 2's and 3's but I seriously think Hannah is far past that. I don't know of any other 2 and 3 year old that is awful from the moment they wake up until the moment they go to bed at night. I hate saying that about her but lately... that's how it is. It's exhausting. I literally do not know what to do with her.


Amanda - How crazy. Good luck with the appointment and everything going on.


----------



## RobertRedford

Britt, sorry that you're uncomfortable. Have you tried eating a ton ton ton of fiber to help move things along, in addition to the stool softener?

Cassidy, so wonderful to hear that your mom is being there and more supportive. A name is a name, and i hope your sister can pick a respectful one that doesn't tick off the rest of the family. is it terrible that im secretely rooting for a boy so she can't use your name? 

Waves, huge hugs. sorry things are hard. have you considered putting hannah in day care one or two days a week, just so she can have some exposure to other (well behaved) kids? Lots of strong willed, head strong chidlren learn by example and will follow in the footsteps of the calmer quieter kids. Plus, the activities and "thinking" that she will have to do may be a good use of her energy!


----------



## HWPG

hi everyone! :)
it's such a bummer to have all these illnesses going around - and it's still winter up here in the northeast, even though i swear the calendar says "spring", so i know lots of families are struggling with this lingering ickiness. we all just want some sun and warmth.
i'm having a "tough" day - mostly meaning i'm short of breath, feel like my belly is HUGE, and a bit tired. feeling TONS of movement today - some kicks but most just rolling overs. i feel slow and like i'm waddling, even though i think it might mostly be in my mind. i have spinning tonight after work; not sure how i'm going to do it! 
strange question: can you poop too much? i go like 3 times a day. is that bad?


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

RR- I guess I could eat more fiber, i'm probably not eating enough. I am taking 3 colace a day and it still doesn't do much. Last time I went, it was super dark. I know that can't be too healthy, right? (TMI)

Cassidy - I'm glad your mom has been more present in your pregnancy! That's awesome!

Morgan - $450 week for 20 hours!? That's more than I make a week for 40 hours! You are lucky!!

I'm trying not to worry girls, but I just feel off today. I've been battling this sickness thing for a couple days.. snotty, worn down, stomach has felt gross..ect. Then I got that pain in my stomach last night and today has just been strange. I had no appetite, and actually feel semi sick when I eat, and my belly just feels..tight? I get these cramps that feel like period cramps. I know this is probably normal, but i've never been pregnant before so I have no idea if it's all normal or not. I can feel baby moving around, so she seems to be doing well. I also have a headache. I just want to go home and lay down, but even if I only take 2 to 3 hours of time I have to take 4. We can only take 4 hours or 8 hours.


----------



## wavescrash

RobertRedford said:


> Waves, huge hugs. sorry things are hard. have you considered putting hannah in day care one or two days a week, just so she can have some exposure to other (well behaved) kids? Lots of strong willed, head strong chidlren learn by example and will follow in the footsteps of the calmer quieter kids. Plus, the activities and "thinking" that she will have to do may be a good use of her energy!

Thanks. The thought crossed my mind a little the last couple of days but I'm not sure we can afford it. I'm in a local mom group on FB and everyone always posts asking about daycare and from what I gather, most of them don't allow you to only attend a day or two a week, which is ridiculous. And then at the same time, I'm worried she'll get kicked out for being a destructive hellion. But I do think I could use the regular break so that I don't start to resent her (which is definitely happening) and she could have another outlet and child interaction.


----------



## clynn11

It's a boy!! I'm gonna have another little nephew! Sad to say but I am a little relieved it is not a girl  Lol. I would have been happy either way of course but a little part of me celebrated when she said boy! Lol.


----------



## asmcsm

Woohoo for not having to share middle name!!!!! :happydance: Now keeping my fingers crossed that my cousin and sister are both having boys...they find out the 9th and 15th of April


----------



## clynn11

FX Ash!!!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Yay Cassidy!! So happy for you! Now you don't have to worry about the middle names at all!


----------



## Disneybaby26

That's awesome news Cassidy!

Fxd Ashlee!!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Yayyyy Cassidy that's great!

I'm doing ok thanks. I feel like I'm wearing a mask though. I'm ok on the outside but crumbling inside. My manage asked me if I was ok yesterday (she knows everything) and I had to choke back the tears. She then told me I didn't seem myself. I just can't wait for these results to return. It's going to double drag because we go on holiday at the end of April and results are due beginning of May!


----------



## TTCaWee1

Britt - I would call your OB. This coming from someone who never called her OB and ended up with a 34 weeker. Next time I will be calling for feeling crappy. Period like cramps are not normal. The dark poo is from the iron. Totally normal. Maybe you are a bit dehydrated? Drink a bunch of water, go home - F the hours, put your feet up and relax. Hope you feel better. 

Cass - yay for a boy! 

Waves - sorry Hannah is such a handful. Glad your family is helping out though. Maybe try some rewards for good behavior? Is she old enough to understand? I'm sure part of it is the new baby/her age/your lack of hormones/sleep...but you def need something to help especially if you are starting to feel resentment. And from reading your post you sound super stressed. Any friends that could come over and help out? Even if it's just playing with Hannah or coloring? Hell, put her favorite movie on replay all day. Hope it gets better. If I was closer I'd totally come help you out.


----------



## RobertRedford

Rachel, I agree--I wish we were all closer, Id totally take Hannah for a day too!


----------



## wavescrash

TTCaWee1 said:


> Waves - sorry Hannah is such a handful. Glad your family is helping out though. Maybe try some rewards for good behavior? Is she old enough to understand? I'm sure part of it is the new baby/her age/your lack of hormones/sleep...but you def need something to help especially if you are starting to feel resentment. And from reading your post you sound super stressed. Any friends that could come over and help out? Even if it's just playing with Hannah or coloring? Hell, put her favorite movie on replay all day. Hope it gets better. If I was closer I'd totally come help you out.

We've tried rewards - stickers and M&Ms and it doesn't seem to be making a difference. I've tried explaining why she received the reward until I was blue in the face so she could put two & two together but it just goes in one ear and out the other. As for friends coming to help... apparently not. I honestly don't really have local friends and the few I do have are too busy in their own lives. And honestly... we put her favorite movies & tv shows on ALL DAY EVERY DAY just to give some distraction but she's started to ignore them all. We only have Netflix (no cable yet) so my choices are limited because she's seen everything a million times.

Thanks <3


----------



## RobertRedford

wavescrash said:


> We've tried rewards - stickers and M&Ms and it doesn't seem to be making a difference. I've tried explaining why she received the reward until I was blue in the face so she could put two & two together but it just goes in one ear and out the other. As for friends coming to help... apparently not. I honestly don't really have local friends and the few I do have are too busy in their own lives. And honestly... we put her favorite movies & tv shows on ALL DAY EVERY DAY just to give some distraction but she's started to ignore them all. We only have Netflix (no cable yet) so my choices are limited because she's seen everything a million times.
> 
> Thanks <3

has she seen pingu on netflix? its weird but kids get hooked in. and there are a lot of episodes.


----------



## frsttimemama

Britt, maybe you should give the doctor a call if you're that worried. It's their job to reassure you and make sure all is well!

Amanda, glad you got in with someone else who wants to help you. What a weird situation! 

Waves, I'm so sorry it's so frustrating with Hannah. :( 

Cassidy, yay! 

Morgan, how awesome for you! That's great! I would totally do that if I could! Did you find a dress?

I know I've missed some ladies.. sorry! I tried to nap this afternoon.. not much success. I napped off and on for about 3.5 hours. I have no idea how I'm going to make it through this night without loading up on caffeine. And nothing tastes good anyway. Time to get ready for work.. 13 hours, here I come. I hope things are calm!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Cassidy yay 
Kara what a cute little peanut. 
Morgan awesome. Your so cute. 
Afm I have af and went to work now I feel like crap. Mentally not physically. My ex bfs wife was there with their baby. I like her actually but she was asking when I was going to have one and I almost bawled. Then one of the old guys said you should have a dozen kids your so good with them. I spent the rest of the day hiding out back.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Awww Katrina I'm sorry :hugs: Those moments cut like a knife!


----------



## frsttimemama

I'm so sorry Katrina. People are SUCH idiots sometimes! Even when they mean well..


----------



## Cowgirl07

I was doing ok for having af until today. Dh said I should tell them to f off. I said I don't have a new job yet.
I'm sorry I feel like such a downer.


----------



## frsttimemama

I agree with DH. Just saying.


----------



## Cowgirl07

I hope I get the new job. It would be awesome, I would love to say shove it to my boss. Dh is so much more blunt then me.


----------



## wavescrash

RobertRedford said:


> has she seen pingu on netflix? its weird but kids get hooked in. and there are a lot of episodes.




RobertRedford said:


> Rachel, I agree--I wish we were all closer, Id totally take Hannah for a day too!

Thanks dear <3 And I don't know... if she's seen it, it would have been at my Mom's. I don't know what it is but I'll give it a try. Thanks.


----------



## asmcsm

Ugh Katrina people can be so insensitive :? :hugs:

Just got back from apt, baby's HB was 154 and fundal height is measuring right on schedule. She's head down with her back to my left side and feet by my right side ribs which makes sense since that's where she kicks me all day. Was also talking to my midwife about how experts are now debating whether water birth is dangerous or not because of infection. She said that they're waiting to see what the hospital decides about whether they can catch the baby in te tub or just labor then deliver outside the tub.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Yay glad lux is doing so well!


----------



## RobertRedford

woohooo, Ash! Great news. I didnt know that about water births until now. have to look into this. what are the concerns? are babies getting injured during births?

Huge hugs Katrina, some people are sooo insensitive! Sorry that AF got you, but I'm feeling really hopeful for you this cycle on femara!


----------



## asmcsm

Thanks ladies, I'm happy she's doing great too :)

Amanda- it jut came up lat week that experts are arguing about whether it's a good idea to deliver in the water because of infection. The laboring doesn't seem to be an issue, jut increased chance of infection for mom and baby I when actually delivering in the water I guess? I know for a fact that the water birthing center here is crazy about cleaning the tub and making you shower and stuff before getting in as well as monitoring for infections after delivery and such, so I guess it would depend on the birthing center. They've been delivering babies in water here since 1994 so I mean they have a pretty good record. But the hospital may worry about it being another reason for people to sue them years down the line when something is wrong with their kid and they try and say it was because he/she was born in the tub


----------



## asmcsm

https://www.whattoexpect.com/wom/pr...-aap.aspx?iid=mobileapp_blogpost-word-of-mom_


----------



## HWPG

oh K, i'm so sorry. i started telling people "well, it's not for lack of trying" or "are you asking me if i'm having sex and how often?". people can be insensitive, sorry sweetie.


----------



## Cowgirl07

It's okay I numbed my pain with candy! Lots of it


----------



## TTCaWee1

I would think that once your water breaks then the risk for infection goes up, whether it's during labor or birth. That's why they limit cervix checks once your water breaks


----------



## goldstns

Ya I asked to go into tub while laboring and they said no because my water broke.


----------



## jury3

Nikki-Amazingly I still fit in a booth, but it's a tight squeeze. It's hard to eat without making a mess bc I can't bend over my plate. If it's a small plate I bring it to my chest lol

Britt-That pain doesn't sound good...could be gas. I would mention it to doc.

Morgan-I have been having one of panera's iced green teas about once a week for the last few weeks and I'm not dead, so I think you'll be ok :) lol I don't enjoy regular tea like I used to being pregnant...possibly bc I usually use sweet'n low but splenda is supposed to be safer in pregnancy, so if I have it I use splenda and it just doesn't taste the same.
So jealous you'll get to work from home! I wish there was a way I could do that...

Sarah-Lol I started eating kind of what I wanted after having my glucose test...Usually it isn't too bad though. I figure I'm getting close enough now, it's ok.
I can't believe you are so close. I know you said they wouldn't do a sweep or anything, so I'm guessing pitocin is their method of induction...did they say when they might want to do that? Is there a certain point they don't want you to go past? 

Kara-So glad she's ok! 

Katrina-I'm sorry those comments got you down...I'm sure they meant well. And besides, you'll have your own very soon :)


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Thanks ladies! I came home and did exactly what Rachel suggested. Laid on the couch, drank lots of water and relaxed. I feel a lot better this morning. I will stay on top of my water intake, but I will mention it at my next doctor appointment on 4/4. 

Ashlee- Glad Lux is doing good!!

Katrina - People are so insensitive. Glad your candy helped =]


----------



## Cowgirl07

Thanks ladies I feel much better today. Two days until I start femara!


----------



## goldstns

Happy bday cassidy's dh!! 

my dh and I r feeling better. Today is my dh bday and luckily he is much better. I'm a little better. No strep though...yay!! I think Alia is doing better too.

however, praying my intake of halls won't effect my milk production!!

rachel- are those meds helping with your milk?


----------



## Cowgirl07

Happy birthday to your Dh Cassidy and Nikki!


----------



## clynn11

Happpppy birthday to your DH Nikki! Glad you guys are feeling a little better :hugs:

Katrina- Yaaay for starting femara! So excited for you!


----------



## RobertRedford

Katrina, you're so close to starting femara!

Nikki and Cassidy, happy birthday to your hubs! Anything special planned for today?

Morgan, when is your baby shower? So soon! Thinking of you during this time, i can't imagine how you must be feeling! huge hugs, you are so strong! 

Nikki, can we just please get weekly Alia pictures?

Amanda and Rachel, same to you. More baby pictures please!


----------



## wavescrash

Here's a few recent ones from my phone...

The first one (appropriately named "raptor baby") makes me laugh every time.
 



Attached Files:







tumblr_n2vgp8HyES1qzzo2fo1_500.jpg
File size: 67.9 KB
Views: 2









tumblr_n2vggs8SqB1qzzo2fo1_500.jpg
File size: 69.2 KB
Views: 2









tumblr_n2swipc6Kt1qzzo2fo1_500.jpg
File size: 64 KB
Views: 2









tumblr_n2swkqTVFn1qzzo2fo1_500.jpg
File size: 75.8 KB
Views: 2









tumblr_n2u93cxgaH1qzzo2fo1_500.jpg
File size: 63.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## RobertRedford

Amanda, she is so cute! and laughing at the raptor baby! tooo cute.


----------



## wavescrash

Thanks :) I have a ton of pictures on my camera but definitely haven't found time to get them all uploaded/edited. I'm still editing pictures from our hospital stay lol.


----------



## clynn11

What do you use to edit your pics Amanda?? Leah is so cute!! I love seeing her pics on my fb/ig feeds!!


----------



## wavescrash

Aw thanks.

On my phone I edit with Squaready and Instagram (obviously.) On my laptop/pictures from my camera I use Photoshop.


----------



## frsttimemama

Ashlee, glad Lux is doing well! I've never heard that about water births before. Crazy!

Katrina, I'm so excited for you to start Femara! I think it's going to be just what you need!

Waves, she's so cute! :) Raptor baby cracks me up. I need to learn how to edit. I have so many Pinterest picture ideas!

Nikki, glad you all are feeling a bit better. Can Hall's affect your milk supply? I hadn't heard that, but I'm not well informed on breast feeding either.

Britt, glad you're feeling better.

AFM, I just drug my lazy butt out of bed. I stopped and got hubby biscuits and gravy that he'd been wanting because I just wanted to be nice, and then I went to bed and slept and slept and slept. I could still be sleeping, but I figured I should get up. It is a rainy/sleety/snowy dreary day so perfect for being a bum. I need to clean, but I may just stop at laundry and picking up the house. I don't know how anyone can work midnight shift and function. I'm pretty much worthless. I'm thinking about making skillet lasagna for supper. I saw a recipe on Pinterest that sounded super yummy. I asked if he wanted that so we will see. I haven't felt any baby bubbles yet today, but I guess I did just get up.. it kind of freaked me out a little when I first felt them the other day to be honest. I love it, but it's a hard adjustment sometimes reminding myself that there's another little baby in there that isn't our little guy. It's so easy to be in that frame of mind because he wasn't born alive. I have to remind myself sometimes that it's not him. I'm sure that sounds weird to you all.


----------



## HWPG

cass only 13lbs? thats great! and you were worried, silly.....!


----------



## goldstns

Sandy- yes it can dry it up. I guess its the methanol in it.

Robert- we were going to have grandma babysit and we were going to go to a nice dinner. However, since we were sick yesterday, when we were going to do a family bday dinner, we had to cancel it and reschedule it for tonight. So we are having the family over for birthday dinner tonight. Tomorrow night if friends dinner/drinks. Maybe Saturday will be date night bday.

Not that I have been editing Alia pictures much, but at work I use Picasa its a free software that works great.

pictures of my big girl!
 



Attached Files:







WP_20140322_004.jpg
File size: 28.1 KB
Views: 7









WP_20140322_005.jpg
File size: 28.6 KB
Views: 6









WP_20140322_006.jpg
File size: 31.6 KB
Views: 7


----------



## clynn11

She's gotten so big already Nikki!! She's beautiful!!!

My in-laws are bbq'ing us some steaks and whatever else they decide to make! Unfortunately I have to work tonight but i'll be taking off for an hour to at least join them for dinner.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Your babies are beautiful :)

Sandy I love Pinterest for recipes! What's your name on there?

I'm so fed up with my cycles. I've always been regular 28 days and then as soon as we started TTC they started to screw up! I just want to get to 7DPO so I can get my bloods done and get back to TTC properly!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 35.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## frsttimemama

Nikki, she's so cute! 

Cass, that sounds yummy! 13 pounds is really good!

BB, I'm sorry! I hope it regulates for you soon! 

I've made it to almost 14 weeks and still gained nothing. I hope that it continues that way for me. I guess hubby just wants hamburgers (gag!) so that's what we will have. I can't stand the way they look or feel to make them, and the texture pretty much grosses me out since I've gotten pregnant, too. I can eat it in things okay, but I don't much care for them as a burger alone. I can suck it up for him though.


----------



## RobertRedford

Amanda, your prof pic is just adoable, you can totally see the fire in Hannah's eyes. She just looks like shes up to no good :)

Nikki, Alia is darling, love her little smile!

Cassidy, 13lbs is great! And yummm steaks. Glad that you're going to be able to join them.


----------



## morganwhite7

Hey ladies, my phones been dead and I've been dying to post! Had my OB appt this morning and they did my GBS swab and checked me.. I told her about the contractions I've been having at night. She said I was dilated barely a finger tip but very effaced, she said she could feel Marley's head even!! (Which I told DH and I don't think he's willing to help "induce" me anymore :/ lol) So then I went for my NST and she said do you feel those contractions coming every 4-5 mins?? They weren't too bad, but I def did. So long story short I spent from 9-2 in L&D. Contractions got very strong and went from not being dilated at all, to 1cm and finally 2cm!!! But not enough dilation in five hours to signify active labor so I was sent home to wait it out. Finally on "bedrest" (aka cleaning/birthing ballin my ass off) so no more work until I pass another NST, if I want to go back. Id like to keep up full time, pay off our last 2 mos rent if I can but who knows how things will go. Still contracting but not as bad as earlier.. I swear I don't understand why people say the real ones feel like gas/period pain.. it feels EXACTLY like having a blood pressure cuff on your belly!!! Tighter, tighter, tighter, ouchhhh and release. So crazy feeling. So they did dilate me a bit but she said to go home and wait it out til 4 cm or until you can't talk through them anymore. 

So I'm at home packing my bag and washing all of Marley's NB clothes (light and darks, praying no new clothes bleed and ruin a load!) I can't believe this might actually be happening.. I have a shower in less than 48 hrs!! Lol. My gma is flipping out over if she should start marley & jaxons cakes or not, and my crazy doula mom is texting me every 12 seconds to see if I need anything. Dh is getting off work early and we're gonna go out to dinner "wherever my preggo heart desires" he said. This is fun. Comeon cervix, freakin dilate some more than 2cm so I can go back and meet my baby girl! <3

Oh and only 2 ppl allowed in the delivery room.. MIL is nottt gonna be happy about that one.... :)


----------



## clynn11

Sooooo exciting morgan!! Keep us updated!!!


----------



## brunettebimbo

O no Morgan go and rest. Let your sweet baby girl cook some more! How exciting that it's getting closer though!

Girls do you remember the other day I posted about sore abs? Well it's getting worse. I sneezed this morning and by god the pain. I felt like id been stabbed in the stomach! Any ideas on getting it to heal? X


----------



## RobertRedford

aaaaaah Morgan, so crazy! She could be here so soon! Lets hope she stays put through the baby shower, or heck, she could be the guest of honor :) 

I was at a baby shower not that long ago where the momma-to-be kept having what she thought were BH contractions while opening presents. She stood up to say good bye to everyone and her water broke. straight out of a movie! Said goodbye to all the guests and went to L&D!


----------



## goldstns

Bb-go to the doctor!!

morgan- exciting. Did they say she would be healthy to come out?

ugh I miss my baby! I want this work day to end so I can snuggle her!


----------



## brunettebimbo

I can't go the Doctor for a pulled muscle. Id feel like a right numpty! :lol:


----------



## goldstns

How do u know its a pulled muscle?


----------



## HWPG

i bet it's just a pulled or overworked muscle. i do this kettlebell workout every wednesday (well, not any more, but before) and it didnt matter - i was sore walking thursday, friday, and into saturday. we did the same moves, i used the same weights, i'm fit - i was sore. i bet you just overdid it. honestly, nothing you can do - ice? if i were you, i would put a bottle of wine in the freezer for 30 mins. then i would take it out, pour a glass, and use the ice cold bottle to massage my abs while drinking it. :)


----------



## Cowgirl07

Morgan how exciting! I hope she bakes a little more but if she's ready, I can't wait to see her face. 
Nikki and Amanda your girls are gorgeous. 
Might be meeting Dh coworker for dinner this weekend. Him and his wife are having trouble ttc so I suggested meeting up for dinner. Dh said it's a great idea and his co-worker agrees just has to talk it over with the Mrs.


----------



## brunettebimbo

:rofl: Mirolee that sounds like a plan!

This class was called Cardio Strength Training, it included kettle bells, dumbbells, squats, sit ups, burpees etc so pretty intense. High reps with weights too. I think I've over worked it too. It happened when I did the 30 day shred aswell but I don't remember it being as sore.


----------



## morganwhite7

Thanks girls.. yeah they said she looks ok since she's well over 6 lbs according to the US measurement estimate. They think I may be up to 2 wks further along since she's measured ahead so far since the beginning.. but can't change the date due to LMP  that's why they didn't give me meds to stop the contractions. 

They won't go away but aren't getting much more painful.. just annoying and uncomfortable. About to take a nap and see what happens.. I wish they meant business!!

Nikki- Alia is too cute!!! 

Sandy- ik exactly how you feel, it makes sense!! Hurt my heart to imagine another baby in his spot.. and bawled when i could see her moving from the outside :/ when we found out she was a girl it was also really strange feeling. It all takes a while to get used to.. Sending love!! <3


Amanda- That is a crazy awesome story! I wish! Lol


----------



## brunettebimbo

Do you agree with that going off O date? I hate that they always go off LMP date even when you know when you ovulated!


----------



## HWPG

BB - the class i do is 45 seconds kettlebell, 15 second transition, 45 seconds plyo (burpees and mountain climbers and all that), 15 seconds transition, 45 seconds TRX (do you know what this is? like straps that come from the ceiling that you do crazy stuff like squats and pushups and stuff with). we do 6 moves for each exercise, so in total 18 minutes, then abs. it's killer. so what you did sounds like what we do.... and i can honestly say that the next two-four days following, i have a hard time just lowering myself to go potty. i'm *that* sore.


----------



## HWPG

oh, my dr has my due date 4 days ahead of what i think my EDD is - LMP vs ovulation. i'm like "i didnt even have an egg then". generally, it doesnt matter, especially when it's that close - it only matters for measurements. two weeks seems like a lot, but once they date you at your ultrasound, they usually use that for more accuracy.


----------



## brunettebimbo

The class was an hour long. It was like 50 squats with a kettlebell, 40, 30, 20, 10 of different things etc then repeated 4 times.


----------



## frsttimemama

Oh my gosh Morgan! So exciting! Can't believe it may be baby time!! Enjoy dinner tonight! Glad you get where I'm coming from. It's tough, but exciting. :) 

I'm okay with them going off of LMP because that'd mean I'd get to meet baby and be DONE being pregnant (and scared to death!) 11 days sooner. Although, I'm already a little concerned that between the high blood pressure (which is controlled right now) and the GD (which is controlled right now) that baby will come too soon. Always something to worry about! My US dates were right on with O date though. Hopefully baby doesn't get too big. When we met with the nurse at the diabetes center, she proceeded to tell me how GD babies can get too big and compress and kink their cord, blah blah blah. I'm sitting there having mini-heart attacks, wondering why they know nothing about the patients they are talking to (EVEN WHEN THEY HAVE THE CHART!) because I'm already terrified of the 20982309250112 things that could go wrong with this pregnancy ANYWAY.

BB, hope your abs feel better pronto!


----------



## TTCaWee1

Exciting Morgan!!! I'm sure it will be soon!! Hope she's fully cooked! 

Nikki - I think it's working a little more. The lc called yesterday to check on us and said to give the meds a week to work. Yesterday was one week so we shall see.


----------



## RobertRedford

mirolee, I call that "trust falling" to go pee. Happens when I do too much at bootcamp.


----------



## RobertRedford

Rachel, have you tried having a dark beer? I've heard weird, but good stories about having a beer to help with production. I dont know if the risks outweight the benefits b/c of the alcohol transferring to babe in your milk though.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Morgan how exciting. I think Mirolee's little boy should be added to the front page.


----------



## asmcsm

Amanda and Nikki- Pictures are adorable!! Keep em coming ladies! I can't wait till I can post pictures of little Lux

Cassidy- Tell Kevin happy birthday for me! I've been putting off weighing myself for like a week and a half lol but yesterday they weighed me and so far I'm at 14lbs gained. And measured exactly 29 weeks which I am today. 

BB- Ugh I know what you mean about cycles going nuts. I was a constant 32 days with o on cd16 then i miscarried and I had like 40-50 day cycles. Hopefully things get more consistent for you!

Morgan- OMG! So exciting! But hopefully she'll stay in there until after your baby shower! Let her cook just a little longer!


----------



## goldstns

As long as u don't pump or feed until 3 hr after 1 drink ur good. Or pump and dump.

oatmeal is still doing great for me.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Just read this on Facebook, made me giggle the way she has written it - https://www.pileofbabies.com/birth-10-surprises-first-days-delivery/


----------



## clynn11

Dark beer was the only thing that helped my good friend with her supply!! She tried everything before that. Apparently the yeast helps bring your milk in and produce more!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Yuck beer.


----------



## goldstns

brunettebimbo said:


> Just read this on Facebook, made me giggle the way she has written it - https://www.pileofbabies.com/birth-10-surprises-first-days-delivery/

so funny! Thx for sharing.


----------



## asmcsm

I'm gonna agree with Katrina on this one...I'd probably gag the whole time I'd try to drink dark beer.


----------



## jury3

Katrina-That sounds like a good idea to meet with another couple who is ttc. After having those people ask you annoying questions, it might be nice to talk to a couple with similar struggles!

Morgan-Crazy! Hopefully she'll wait at least until after the shower...


----------



## RobertRedford

Katrina, that is wonderful. It must be nice to know that you can socialize with another couple who understands what you're going through, but also will be respectful of the "so when are you going to have kids?" question! 

I also can't stand beer, but I would force one down to get my milk production up! I do make some awesome dark chocolate guiness cupcakes for irish car bomb cupcakes though. I wonder if that would work? They have lots of beer in the batter!


----------



## frsttimemama

Katrina, I think that's a great idea to get together with the other couple! 

I hate beer. Ugh! I like vodka. Lol.

Bb, that cracked me up. It's so true, too.


----------



## goldstns

I would do the beer if needed.

Katrina dinner date with another ttc couple is a great idea. Enjoy!

Robert I make those cupcakes too....dh's fav!! Mine only has 1 beer in it.


----------



## Disneybaby26

Ooooh Morgan!!! How exciting!! Keep us posted mama!!

Sam Adams makes a dark "chocolate cherry Bach" beer-it's delish!! I've heard that it will help increase supply too! Having a drink while bfing is totally fine! No reason at all to pump and dump. Trace alcohol will actually make it into you milk and it reabsorbs just like it does in your blood (meaning just like your BAC goes down to zero after time your "boobie alcohol content" will do the same, no need to waste your goods).

I want an ice cold grey goose martini straight up with some big ol olives...mmmm!!


----------



## Disneybaby26

Sometimes BnB has the weirdest ads!! I just clicked the link at the bottom that says "15 names you shouldn't give your kid" thinking like oh crap, I hope Makayla isn't on that list...nope but "Butt" and "Xanax" are...lol really?!


----------



## Ingodshand

Morgan- How exciting! Hope she makes it to this weekend!

Katrina- I think talking to another couple is great! TTC can be so lonely and we are all here for each other, but having a person close by would be great!

You girls are really making me want a margarita! I hate beer!!!

Well, I guess I can say only 5 days to go til my due date since it is 8:00 at night! Just took an hour long walk hoping to bring on some contractions. We shall see what the night holds!!


----------



## Disneybaby26

Good luck, Sarah!! One of my best friends had her baby yesterday and they names him Evan, maybe it's the week of Evans!! :)


----------



## Cowgirl07

Fx Sarah! 
Dh didn't go to work today so dinner is still up in the air.


----------



## Ingodshand

Disneybaby26 said:


> Good luck, Sarah!! One of my best friends had her baby yesterday and they names him Evan, maybe it's the week of Evans!! :)


Yay, how exciting! I never thought that Evan was a popular name but that is the 4th baby I have heard of that is named Evan. Maybe it is gaining popularity!


----------



## asmcsm

I dated a guy named Evan once, but I only went to school with maybe 3-4. Maybe it is gaining popularity again!

So crazy that I start my classes next week! So excited but I'm also going to be soooo busy in April. Classes for 2 hours one day a week for 6 weeks and then almost evey weekend I'll be doing something, mostly hair and makeup for work or weddings


----------



## frsttimemama

I knew of one Evan ever, but I really like the name!

What kind of class are you taking, Ashlee?

Morgan, how are you?

Good luck Sarah!

Kara, I agree about the weird ads.

I feel so lazy. I worked all night so I slept til 2, got up, did nothing, made dinner and hung out with hubby and back in bed at 10. Ugh. Hubby is going on a work trip Monday morning til Wednesday night. :(I hate being alone!


----------



## asmcsm

Sandy, I'm taking a labor and delivery class and I think it also includes some newborn care which DH is looking forward to. And also taking a water birth class which hopefully I'll still be able to use! I'm jealous of your lazy day. I had to go to work two hours early today and stay till normal time so I'm wiped out. At least it made up for time I missed for my apt yesterday though I guess.


Just been researching fetal positions and apparently Lux is in the left occiput anterior position which is suppose to be the easiest position for start of labor because it allows for smallest diameter to fit through the pelvis. Good job baby girl! Now stay put and make labor easier for momma!! I've been having some little shooting pains in my pelvis today and it's radiating to my tail bone. Anyone else experience this?


----------



## wavescrash

Good luck Morgan.

And ladies... you asked for baby pictures but I think we need some baby BUMP pictures.


----------



## wavescrash

RobertRedford said:


> Amanda, your prof pic is just adoable, you can totally see the fire in Hannah's eyes. She just looks like shes up to no good :)

LOL forever and always ;) Thanks. She's a little firecracker, that's for sure.


----------



## asmcsm

29 week bare bump picture
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.7 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Ingodshand

asmcsm said:


> 29 week bare bump picture

Lookin good lady!!!


----------



## goldstns

Ok ladies...i need your encouragement. Starting April 1st I am watching what I eat. I will also attempt to exercise more when my back feels good. I will be playing lacrosse every Sunday, but hoping to also run 2x a week on top of lacrosse. My goal is to lose weight. I'm embarrassed to say I currently weight an uncomfortable 225. I'd like to be at 200 by June 1. Then by Sept 1st be 170. At that point I'll be more comfortable and can make more goals if needed. Plz help encourage me. I told myself during pregnancy I had to be supper healthy for Alia and gd, that id let myself enjoy a few months after pregnancy. Well I think those few months need to come to an end and I need to take care of myself again.


----------



## asmcsm

Thanks Sarah!

Nikki, you go girl! I think it's okay that you let yourself have a little break after baby girl was born especially because you had to deal with the GD and special dieting but I totally get feeling uncomfortable in your own skin and wanting to be healthier. I'm here rooting you on lady!


----------



## asmcsm

Looking back at my 5week pic vs 29weeks I can't believe I complained so much about being like 10lbs over my goal weight. I miss being that tiny, even though I obviously love having my baby girl squirming in my belly. I just hope that I can get back to that and not have a completely stretch mark ravaged tummy after Lux comes. I feel super shallow even worrying about it, but I didn't have the most confidence in my body start with and now it's gonna be covered in stretchies too :?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.9 KB
Views: 12


----------



## jury3

Ashlee you have such a cute bump! I miss mine being that tiny! 

Nikki you can do it! There will be a few of us joining you shortly!


----------



## asmcsm

Thanks Julie. I know I must sound so silly to you complaining about my still relatively small bump and slowly spreading stretchies when you've got two in there and have had to deal with way more growing and stretching than me but I appreciate the kind words. You're seriously a super hero lady, I don't know how you do it!


----------



## clynn11

Ash, you look great! Seriously! 

Nikki- you get it girl! We all know you can do it <3

Here's my most recent bump pic, 21 weeks. I'll be taking one tomorrow for 22 weeks!
 



Attached Files:







1964942_792699460758808_1336173643_n.jpg
File size: 17.9 KB
Views: 8


----------



## asmcsm

Thanks cass. Your bump is super cute too. You're lucky you still have a belly button!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Looking good girls :)

Nikki have you heard of Slimming World? 

I've changed my mind, I'm going to see if I can get into the Doctors this afternoon. I don't think it's muscle pain anymore. It's more to the left and up a bit. I've kept waking during the night with the pain and I could have cried when I sneezed this morning. I'm worrying that it may be my cyst. It's on that side and is 4 so quite biggish!


----------



## goldstns

Thx ladies! 

bb- I agree seeing a doc. If it was muscle u would have some improvement by now. also never heard of slimming world.


----------



## frsttimemama

Ashlee, I thought it may be something like that. Cute bump. I wish I had another lazy day. I feel like a zombie. I can't keep flipping shifts like that. Good Heavens!

Cassidy, you are so adorable, too! 

Bb, good idea. Let us know!

Nikki, I'm so with you. I'm ready to get out and start walking to try to keep the weight off. 

14 weeks today! I don't really have a bump exactly. I do, but you can't see it for the fat I already had I feel like. :( Maybe in a few weeks.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Good morning ladies!! I missed a lot last night. I try to "unplug" at night and get away from the computer since I work on one 8 hours a day. I read a book last night for 4 hours. It was wonderful.

Nikki/Waves- Love the pictures!! Alia is getting so big already!!!

Morgan- I hope that miss Marley can make it through her shower! I know you want her to come, but I hope shes completely healthy and ready!! I bet you are feeling a lot of emotions, but I am so excited for you!

Cassidy and Ashlee - You girls are doing great on weight gain. I am 16.2 lbs gained at 27 weeks. I really wanted to hit 25 and not go over, but i'm not sure it's possible, although it seems like i'm losing my appetite again, so maybe!

Sorry if I forgot anyone else.. I just read through like 15 pages and have the worst memory! I hope you all are doing well..

I've attached two bump pics.. one was on Sunday at 27weeks and the other one is last night at 27+5, and I swear I look bigger!!!
 



Attached Files:







27weeksbare.jpg
File size: 17.6 KB
Views: 2









27weeks5days.jpg
File size: 21.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## goldstns

Britt- the one with pants looks bigger.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Nikki it's a really good weightloss program. So easy to fit in with a family!

Britt I'd say the pants one looks bigger!

I've got an appointment with my Doctor at 4.40.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Yep!! The pants pic was last night!! I can't believe it.


----------



## morganwhite7

Britt- You do look bigger!!! The growth from 28-32 weeks is truly amazing.. it's so fun to watch them grow!! 

Cass/Ash- Beautiful bumpies too!!! Don't worry loves, I promise you will lose so much within the first weeks, you'd be amazed by how much of that dreadful number is just water weight! I'm up 52 lbs ladies! Lol

AFM- Still contracting, lost lots of bloody mucous plug lastnight and had bad pains- but not bad enough :/ So I'm at work, cleaning out my desk and getting the laptop ready to work from home. This is so fun. I just wish I knew when/if she's going to stop teasing me!! Baby shower tomorrow and it's going to be a blast. Happy almost birthday Jaxon, my sweet angel baby!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Love all the bump pictures! You girls look fantastic. 
Morgan I hope you have fun at your shower. 
Afm af is still sticking around a bit. I'm dead tired and am ready for the weekend.


----------



## frsttimemama

Britt, so cute! Definitely looks bigger to me! 

Morgan, so exciting! I'm so jealous! And also, I am so thinking of you and sending love your way.. I know how tough it is right now.

Katrina, hope AF goes away soon! 

I am STARVING today! Ridiculous. I feel like since I found out about the GD, I am thinking about food constantly. What do I eat? When do I eat it? What did I eat? How are my sugars? Is it time to check them again? Ahh! I hate it.


----------



## NDTaber9211

Hi ladies, just popping in to say hi! Love all the pics I saw :). So much to catch up in I don't know where to start. 

For the ladies who saw my fb posts. I don't think the spotting was ib. I had a ton of ewcm yesterday and my temp dipped. I'm thinking possible late ovulation.

No clue what the spotting was. I might contact my Dr when af shows up and I know for a fact I'm not pregnant. 

Now to go back a billion pages and try to catch up :haha:


----------



## morganwhite7

Awww Hello Nichole! Well hop on it girl! Lol. Excited to hear more.. are you going to start tracking a bit more again?


----------



## HWPG

i had pre-ov spotting before - i think it's hormone related, like a shot of estrogen right before LH and progesterone take over, making a small bit of the lining slough off.


----------



## frsttimemama

Hi Nichole! I was just thinking about you! So good to hear from you. :)


----------



## brunettebimbo

Hi Nichole :hi:

Happy Birthday Jaxon! Hope you have a great shower Morgan. 

Today has been shit, a girl at work asked me why id become so serious all of a sudden, so into my work etc and I replied because my life is crumbling. She asked was it because of the miscarriages and I said yes and she replied "it's only a miscarriage" which shocked me so I replied "Have you had one?" And she repeated the thing about it only being a miscarriage and that I already have a son. So I snapped at her something about it not only being a miscarriage and that I had infact had 3, burst into tears and went into the staff room. She followed me so I told her to leave me alone. She held my arm so I told her to get off me and went outside for some fresh air. I came back in and she had written me a letter. Basically saying that she shouldn't have said it, that it will happen and that I shouldn't let this unhappiness become me. I ended up contacting my manager and she was really unhappy about it. 

I just want to be left alone. If you don't have compassion for me or your going to be insensitive then don't fucking ask!!!


----------



## frsttimemama

Bb, how awful. I'm so sorry. People are so insensitive and idiotic sometimes!


----------



## asmcsm

Great to hear from you Nichole!!

Ugh BB, what a bitch! How rude can you seriously be? "It's just a miscarriage" I would have slapped her in the face. Until you've experienced it you have no clue what it's like so people should just keep their mouths shut. :hugs: I'm sorry some people are so fucking inconsiderate


----------



## brunettebimbo

I told my manager that I had to walk out or I would have punched her. :lol:


----------



## HWPG

omg, BB, so sorry! and how unprofessional!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Good to hear from you Nichole. 
Bb I'm sorry how rude of her! 
Dh thinks I'm ridiculous, I'm already worrying the femara won't work and my ovaries are going to suck forever. He still hasn't gotten back to me about possible dinner tonight.


----------



## NDTaber9211

morganwhite7 said:


> Awww Hello Nichole! Well hop on it girl! Lol. Excited to hear more.. are you going to start tracking a bit more again?

No, not really. We still have decided to stop trying (or ntnp). The weird spotting had me wondering so that's why I started paying more attention. 



HWPG said:


> i had pre-ov spotting before - i think it's hormone related, like a shot of estrogen right before LH and progesterone take over, making a small bit of the lining slough off.

Hrmm ok, maybe that's what it was. I'll temp again in a few days and see if I am in post O temp range. 



frsttimemama said:


> Hi Nichole! I was just thinking about you! So good to hear from you. :)

Hiiiiii! :hi:



brunettebimbo said:


> Hi Nichole :hi:
> 
> Today has been shit, a girl at work asked me why id become so serious all of a sudden, so into my work etc and I replied because my life is crumbling. She asked was it because of the miscarriages and I said yes and she replied "it's only a miscarriage" which shocked me so I replied "Have you had one?" And she repeated the thing about it only being a miscarriage and that I already have a son. So I snapped at her something about it not only being a miscarriage and that I had infact had 3, burst into tears and went into the staff room. She followed me so I told her to leave me alone. She held my arm so I told her to get off me and went outside for some fresh air. I came back in and she had written me a letter. Basically saying that she shouldn't have said it, that it will happen and that I shouldn't let this unhappiness become me. I ended up contacting my manager and she was really unhappy about it.
> 
> I just want to be left alone. If you don't have compassion for me or your going to be insensitive then don't fucking ask!!!

OMG I can't believe she said that to you! I mean that's good she apologized but yeesh! 



Cowgirl07 said:


> Good to hear from you Nichole.
> Bb I'm sorry how rude of her!
> Dh thinks I'm ridiculous, I'm already worrying the femara won't work and my ovaries are going to suck forever. He still hasn't gotten back to me about possible dinner tonight.

I was the same way with clomid. I freaked out the first month thinking it wasn't going to work and I would not ovulate again. I think I sent my doctor about 10 messages about it :haha:. fx for you and I am confident femara will work for you :hugs:


----------



## HWPG

K, i felt the same way here, both with clomid and femara. esp because i still ovulated "late" (cd18 or so). if, on the off chance, you dont ovulate (which doesnt makes sense becuase you *do* ovulate on your own, this is just gonna give you a boost), your dr can up the dose. they always start you low (to reduce the chance of OHSS) and go from there.

afm, i could a million MnM cookies today. we have a cafe and bistro at my company, and they bake the cookies here, and they are warm and a little soft in the center right now. i have to tell myself NO!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Oh those sound delicious


----------



## frsttimemama

Mirolee.. YUM! I'm craving salty. I want Chinese food something terrible! 

Katrina, I get that. I totally felt the same with clomid! But Mirolee is totally right. And this is gonna work for you!


----------



## wavescrash

BB- That's just awful. How downright rude and inconsiderate of her :( Unfortunately some people don't understand things they have no knowledge/experience with. Doesn't excuse her by any means but I pity her ignorance. I'm glad your manager is unhappy with the situation. I'm glad she apologized but her apology clearly didn't do any good, didn't hold much weight to it given the rest of the letter. You're allowed to mourn your losses. I think she is right in that you shouldn't let it consume you but only you know what you need to do to grieve and get through the tough times.

AFM - Sold most of my maternity clothes to local mom's via FB. Not making a ton of money off of it but I'm just happy to help other moms out. I sold my favorite pair of maternity jeans this morning and it bummed me out lol. They were SO comfortable, I wish I could wear them all the time. But they definitely wouldn't fit now. I haven't even tried on a pair of my pre-preg jeans (yeah, I've lived in nothing but PJ pants for 3 weeks straight... I'm lucky if I remember to put on deodorant, which caused me some embarrassment when I took a trip to the ER the other day and had no perfume in the car to help me out lol) but I'm curious if they fit. I'm worried how they're going to fit around my incision seeing as the area (incision and surrounding area) is still pretty tender to the touch.

Morgan & anyone else who had a c-section -- what kind of jeans did you wear after the c/s? I don't want mom jeans & I try not to wear jeans that are _too_ low-rise but I also can't afford to buy all new styles especially since it's very hard for me to find jeans that fit well in general (since I'm so short but have "hips" lol.)

Yesterday Leah hit 3 weeks old. CRAZY. I feel like I just came home from the hospital, I swear. One week from this coming Sunday & she'll be 1 month old. HOW IS THAT POSSIBLE? Yesterday Hannah also turned 23 months old which means in officially 1 month, less one day, she'll be 2 years old. I still remember coming home from the hospital with her like it was yesterday. So crazy. We're having a small, immediate family only party for her at my parents house. 

I'm torn about the cake though. I have 2 choices I'm trying to decide between. I could either get a Toy Story cake from our grocery store (she's obsessed with Toy Story... Pixar in general but definitely Toy Story) OR get a sheet cake from the grocery store and get them to airbrush it 2 colors and then write "Happy Birthday Hannah" on it or whatever & then we would buy Pixar figurines from Target to put on top of it so that we could incorporate ALL her favorites (Lightning McQueen, Buzz & Woody, Mike & Sully (Monsters Inc) and if we could find it, Elsa or Anna from Frozen. That way she could have the figurines to keep and play with but it would be more expensive that way since the figurine sets are expensive. But I want her to get mostly Pixar related toys for her presents anyway. So we'll see. Maybe I'll ask a relative to go in on the figures with us and consider it part of their gift? My sister would probably agree. I also want to get her a tablet so that she has something to occupy her when I have to tend to Leah. She has my very, VERY old ipod touch but it's so old & practically broken (won't hold a charge for longer than like 30 minutes & can't run half the apps out now.) I'm just not sure what's a good tablet for her age that isn't going to break the bank. OH works at a collision repair shop and accidentally hit a customers car with another customers car. Minor damage but there's a chance the repair costs will come out of his pay. He said the first time one of the other guys did that, he got a warning so hopefully that's all OH gets this time. 

Both girls still have colds, I'm fighting it but it's not nearly as bad as Hannah has it. Yesterday Hannah spiked a fever of 102.4 but fortunately Tylenol brought it down. When I text OH to tell him, he freaked and said we were taking her to the hospital when he got home lol. I told him we didn't need to. Also for babies - I highly recommend you get the NoseFrieda instead of a bulb syringe. I get so much out of Leah's nose than I ever could with the bulb.

But on that note, Leah's up and screaming for a bottle so I better get on that.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Your girls are getting so big! I love Hannah's pictures she is such a doll.


----------



## frsttimemama

I could wear my pre pregnancy jeans without much problem. They cut in now, but before, they are usually fine. I wear a low cut jean. Both cake ideas are adorable!


----------



## morganwhite7

BB- Ugh I would have wanted to punch her too!!

Waves- I can't really say bc I hate jeans, they're so constricting lol. I feel like they'll rip if I bend over (or maybe that's just bc I haven't worn them in like 18 months lol). I've stuck to soft comfy maxi skirts, t-shirt dresses, leggings, things like that. I just accessorize to death so I don't look like a bum. I've kind of turned into a Marykate/ashley Olsen bag lady since I stopped wearing jeans lol. 

AFM- Hubby met me for lunch at work, I already ate so we went shopping.. BuyBuy baby is awesome. We got little pink pacis, a huge tub of Burt's bees baby butter and sunscreen, and a car mirror (to see baby) and a pink "Baby on Board" sticker lol.. couldn't be happier!!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Sounds like fun Morgan 
I just got invited to a pregnancy announcement dinner, well I'm pretty sure that's what it is. I'm not supposed to know she's pregnant. I should be a good friend and go, it's tomorrow night.


----------



## Ingodshand

Waves- I say go with the figurines and then give them to her as a present. I really can't remember when I started wearing jeans again after my c-section. I am really short waisted though so when I did wear them, they sit around my belly button. 

Katrina- I know femara will work for you!!!

AFM- No news over here. DTD with Rob today and nothing:cry: I am also really torn because I talked to my neighbor who is pregnant and trying for a vbac too. Her doctor will do a sweep, use the foley catheter and even pitossin. I am just so mad that I never investigated all of this before now. Not sure a new ob is going to take a 39 week pregnant woman. I might just call them up and see what her ob says.


----------



## frsttimemama

Ehhh I wouldn't go if you don't want to, Katrina. It doesn't make you a bad friend!

Morgan, that sounds soooo comfy!


----------



## frsttimemama

Sarah, call them! Your reasons are legit.

Afm, I'm SO exhausted today. Like can barely keep my eyes open exhausted. Neeeeed energy! Lol


----------



## jury3

bb-First of all, what a bitch! She's obviously an idiot...I've never had a mc before but I would not be stupid enough to ever tell someone "it's just a mc". I've had the experience of a bfp and know that I would have been devastated to have that taken away from me. I'm sure she thought she was being nice, but holy crap, learn when to shut up! And to throw in that you already have a child??? Like that makes it easier to lose a pregnancy? That's like someone telling me if I lost one of the twins "at least you still have the other one"...what?! I'm glad she apologized bc she obviously had her stupid/insensitive hat on today!
Also, I'm glad you are going to the doc. I don't think a pulled muscle should keep lingering like that. Could be something more serious, better to get it checked out just in case.

Ashlee-lol It's perfectly fine to complain about your belly. It's crazy to watch how your body changes. At first it wasn't a big deal to me bc I've always had stretch marks, but now it's stretched so much that I don't even know what to do with it. I'm scared for how it will look after the babies are out. It is so tight (so stretched it's gotten shiny), has stretch marks everywhere, and has weird lines at the bottom. But, I know it's part of the territory, esp w twins...my mom told me to start saving for a tummy tuck lol Your's seriously does look so cute though. I loved mine when it was that shape/size.

Cassidy-I love how your bump sticks out the most at your belly button lol It's such a unique, cute little bump. I can't wait to see how it changes as she grows!

Britt-Your bump does look a little bigger. It really is crazy how quickly they grow! Some weeks I felt like I had not growth or it almost looked smaller. Other weeks, like last week, I feel like they grow so much! s

Sandy-I can only imagine what it's like to have gd...there have been times during this pregnancy where I felt obsessed w food just bc I had no appetite and was having to make sure I ate throughout the day and reached my calorie goal. It's annoying how it can consume your life.

Katrina-I agree with DH, you're being ridiculous! lol I know the feeling though. I wasn't sure clomid would work for me. Like I said though, I feel like we have very similar situations/charts/ovulation cycles, so I wouldn't be surprised if it works quickly for you since you are already ovulating and just need that boost. I know it's hard to see the light at the end of the tunnel and it starts to feel like maybe you're broken, but you aren't! I had almost convinced myself I was broken and it might never happen, and then it did. 

Not much to report here...DW and I went to an infant cpr class the other night. I highly recommend taking one just so you're up to date on what to do. I feel much better prepared if something happens to one of these babies. 
My belly has gotten so tight...it's hard to tell when it's contracting and when it's not bc it's just so tight all the time lol Babies still manage to move all around though. My belly just hurts a lot, partly stretching and then it always feels kind of sore. By the time it's arrival time for these babies, I'll be more than ready lol I have this paranoia that my water is going to break. I think bc my belly is so tight and olivia is always kicking me in the cervix, but so far everyone seems to be nice and cozy where they are at!
DW let her bosses know that babies could come at any time from here on out. So, as of right now she isn't on the schedule, she just kind of makes her own schedule. That way if I do go into labor, they won't be without someone who was on the schedule and end up being short people. Kind of crazy we are finally to this point! Still haven't packed bags, so we will be doing that today. Then it's basically just finishing up a little shopping and cleaning/organizing our room and babies' room.


----------



## Ingodshand

frsttimemama said:


> Sarah, call them! Your reasons are legit.
> 
> Afm, I'm SO exhausted today. Like can barely keep my eyes open exhausted. Neeeeed energy! Lol

Thanks Sandy! I just called and left a message so we shall see what they say!


----------



## wavescrash

morganwhite7 said:


> Waves- I can't really say bc I hate jeans, they're so constricting lol. I feel like they'll rip if I bend over (or maybe that's just bc I haven't worn them in like 18 months lol). I've stuck to soft comfy maxi skirts, t-shirt dresses, leggings, things like that. I just accessorize to death so I don't look like a bum. I've kind of turned into a Marykate/ashley Olsen bag lady since I stopped wearing jeans lol.

Lol. I hate wearing jeans around the house but I'd feel more uncomfortable in a dress around the house too. I love dresses though... have a closet full of them. I just never go anywhere other than Target or the grocery store and honestly haven't shaved my legs since before Leah was born lol. And my skin is so dry in every season outside of summer so I feel uncomfortable bearing my legs until summer lol. 




frsttimemama said:


> I could wear my pre pregnancy jeans without much problem. They cut in now, but before, they are usually fine. I wear a low cut jean. Both cake ideas are adorable!




Cowgirl07 said:


> Your girls are getting so big! I love Hannah's pictures she is such a doll.

Thanks, both of you :)




Ingodshand said:


> Waves- I say go with the figurines and then give them to her as a present. I really can't remember when I started wearing jeans again after my c-section. I am really short waisted though so when I did wear them, they sit around my belly button.

I think I like that idea more... but then I think how easy it would be to just let the store do the whole decorating lol. Not that sticking some figurines on the cake is hard work or anything lol. I'll probably go with the figurine idea though. Thanks. Good luck... the tail end of pregnancy drags on so bad :( At least you're almost there!


----------



## jury3

Katrina-Do not feel like you have to go...you can always get a really bad migraine tomorrow...

Sarah-Have you tried walking? What about eating dates? Will your doc not even do pitocin? 

Waves-I would totally do whatever is easier for you as far as the cake goes. It's not like she will remember it anyway...lol

I think I need to be more like Morgan and start investing in leggings. I've never branched out to wearing them, but I know they would be more comfortable than anything else. I'm not the most fashion forward person, it takes me a while to get on board lol


----------



## morganwhite7

Waves- I have on a plain gray cotton maxi dress today and haven't shaved my legs in over a month! Not to mention I can't find the time/energy to bend over and lotionize them in the mornings after spending so much time on my stupid hair and belly butter!! Lol

Julie- Yeah for packing the bags!! I feel the same, like she's going to give me a swift kick and break my waters.. Can only imagine what that's like for you! Like someone said earlier, you really are super woman!! Lol

Cass- I'm so jealous of you getting to grill all the time! It has been wayyy too cold here and I was telling DH lastnight that I wanted steaks or porkchops on the grill (getting cabin fever from this weather).. I was having a moment- "but my BnB friendssss get to grill out, they live in Californiaaa... :brat:" <--- lol that was me


----------



## brunettebimbo

Thanks girls :)

I've been to the Doctors. He thought it sounded like my back muscle and got me doing certain stretches etc but none of them hurt. He then got me on the table and touched my stomach which hurt then getting off the table was agony. He's put me on some strong anti inflammatorys and said that if it gets worse over the next 12-24 hours I'm to ring 111 as I may need to go to the hospital for a scan or x-ray.


----------



## morganwhite7

Julie- Leggings (=heavenly) plus a cute shirt and BOOTS! Boots saved my life.. it's the easiest/comfiest outfit ever and you can actually go out into public looking like you semi-put some effort into dressing yourself! lol


----------



## Ingodshand

Well, I called and they said that I can try to transfer over, but I have to get my records from my current ob, they have to review and then accept me as a patient. Then I can schedule a new patient apt but they have a 3 week wait list so basically a big fat no. I think I am just really emotional today and ready to be done with pregnancy and just hold my baby. It has been such a long and hard journey and I just want to be DONE. I want to hold him and see what he looks like. 

We walked for about an hour last night and had sex today. I am going to the grocery store to buy some dates before I get Alyssa at school and will go on another walk tonight. Going to make some freezer meals tomorrow so maybe the baking with jumpstart labor!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Femara has terrible side effects ;) Dh wants to go really bad. I don't see the point. Unless he thinks it's cute seeing me miserable. He is friends with the dad, but they live in the same town and we never see them.


----------



## brunettebimbo

morganwhite7 said:


> Julie- Leggings (=heavenly) plus a cute shirt and BOOTS! Boots saved my life.. it's the easiest/comfiest outfit ever and you can actually go out into public looking like you semi-put some effort into dressing yourself! lol

I wear outfits similar to this now and always feel quite nice. Long tops or long jumpers over leggings with boots mainly!


----------



## wavescrash

so i totally went to try on my jeans and only 1 pair fit. the others i can't get past my thighs lol. i've got serious hips now... more so than after my last pregnancy and i totally didn't think that was possible.


----------



## jury3

He could always go without you...Just say you had a bad headache/migraine and needed to sleep it off. DW and I are not above those types of things lol Then he can catch up with them and you get to avoid some misery...

Sarah-Hang in there, you are close! He's got to come out at some point! How far will your doc let you go? Will they not do pitocin at some point? 

My mom told me that when she was pregnant with me (she was only 17) that she would sit on her bed and push down to try and make her water break or to push me out lol


----------



## Cowgirl07

That's what I told him, but he thinks it's awkward to go alone. 
Julie that's funny.


----------



## clynn11

Julie- thank you! Lol I think my bump is weirdly unique too she's always sitting right underneath my belly button. And I vote leggings. I freaking loooove them!! My all time favorite lmao.

Morgan boo for not being able to grill :( I hope your weather gets nice soooon!!!

Bb I can't believe your coworker. You handled it well cause I would have flipped. I'm sorry you're in pain :( I hope it goes away.

Sarah- pineapple core is supposed to help jumps tart labor supposedly. Or spicy foods!! Lol and more sex!! I do think it's B'S your doc won't try sweeping or the other methods of induction.

Britt you look amazing! !

We've missed you Nichole! Are you planning on temping the rest of this cycle? ?

I agree Katrina don't go if you don't want to!!


----------



## jury3

Waves-We are getting ready to go through all of our clothes and get rid of a bunch of them (we have things we haven't worn in over a year at least). I am so scared of what will or won't fit after I have the babies...I'm even scared about whether or not my shoes will fit! 

Those of you who have been pregnant before, did you go up a shoe size? So far I'm still in the same shoes, they just get a bit tight on the days that I have some swelling.


----------



## Ingodshand

jury3 said:


> He could always go without you...Just say you had a bad headache/migraine and needed to sleep it off. DW and I are not above those types of things lol Then he can catch up with them and you get to avoid some misery...
> 
> Sarah-Hang in there, you are close! He's got to come out at some point! How far will your doc let you go? Will they not do pitocin at some point?
> 
> My mom told me that when she was pregnant with me (she was only 17) that she would sit on her bed and push down to try and make her water break or to push me out lol

Thanks! I think I just needed a good cry! No, they will not do pitocin or any type of induction. Everything has to proceed naturally. They will let me go to 41 weeks and then I have to have a c-section. However, the success rates of a vbac go way down once you go past 40 weeks.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Thanks Cassidy, I just posted on the page before, the Doctor has given me so anti inflammatory tablets so hoping it will ease. :)


----------



## jury3

Sarah-I'm sorry :( Hopefully he will get in gear and try to get out really soon! That's annoying they won't do anything to help move it along.


----------



## Ingodshand

This just made me LOL!! 

https://www.etsy.com/listing/164080...erest&utm_medium=PageTools&utm_campaign=Share


----------



## morganwhite7

Julie- LOL my mom admitted to me yesterday that she contemplated breaking her water with a knitting needle with my sister bc she was in false labor for 2 weeks! Psycho mom! Lol

And also I just tried on a bunch of size 8 (MY SIZE!) sandals at TjMaxx and none of them fit! So I unfortunately may have to agree with that theory!! :/

Sarah- Will they not try a sweep?


----------



## Cowgirl07

Morgan :haha: that sounds awful!


----------



## Ingodshand

Morgan- Nope they won't do anything! He better get a move on it!

Julie- My feet were so swollen with Alyssa by the end. I normally wear an 8 and barely fit my feet into size 10 crocks! This time around they are swollen but I can still manage to get them into my sneakers. At least they went back to my regular size last pregnancy and hoping they will this time too!


----------



## HWPG

i LOVE my leggings. i dont wear them every day because it would be too obvious, but if i could get away with it, i would. i had to retire some jeans that i actually think are very comfortable this week because they have the low elastic waist and it's hurting me in ways i dont understand. but it hurts.
K, dont go if you dont want to. i didnt go to anything pregnancy for like 4 years. 
J, you are so close! i cant believe it!


----------



## Cowgirl07

I love leggings I want more! I have jeggings I wear a lot, plus some black ones.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Thanks ladies! 

BB- I can't believe your coworker! What a bitch! Like Julie said.. I've never had a MC, but I know what it's like to see that bfp and I would be devastated to have one, let alone several!! Forget her. You take all the time you need!!!

Sarah- I am so sorry you are frustrated. I'm sure being that close is HARD! I sure hope he decides to come real soon so you can hold him in your arms!!

Katrina- I personally wouldn't go. Hopefully your husband will understand! and I've never taken Femara, but I think it will work! It's worked for lots of other ladies!

Morgan- EEK! Things sound good for you! I hope you get to atleast have your baby shower tomorrow! 

Sandy- Sorry you are so tired! I never had any tiredness in my 1st and 2nd tri (most of it) i'm just now getting that crazy tiredness where I could crawl on top of my desk and sleep for days. 

Ashlee- I worry so much about stretch marks too. I think it's normal and it somewhat annoys me what people are like "well! you will have a baby!" I will love my daughter with all of my heart (already do) but that doesn't mean i'm going to love my stomach covered in stretch marks!! I use Palmer's every day but I half expect them to start popping up in the next few weeks as I really start to expand. 


Mirolee- Those cookes sound AWESOME!!!! 

Robert - Haven't heard much today! Hope you are doing okay!


----------



## TTCaWee1

Hey ladies!

Hi Nichole!!

Sorry your coworker was a troll bb. 

Happy birthday Amanda! (Right??) 

Waves - yeah I only fit into 2 pairs of pre pregnancy jeans :( 

shoes still fit though. I have 10 pounds to lose - I weigh 114, I was 104 pre pregnancy. I'm sure once I can start running again it will come off. Some is prob in my boobs. 

Ellie had a weight check today - only up to 6 pounds. I thought she would weigh more but they aren't concerned. He said that if next Friday she is still around 6 pounds then we have to go up on the formula. My friend posted a super cute video of Ellie hiccuping on FB. So adorable. I'll try to post some pics later if I get on my computer.


----------



## Cowgirl07

I saw it she is so cute Rachel. So tiny, but she's growing.


----------



## wavescrash

I don't recall have any issues with my shoe size during pregnancy but then again, my last two pregnancies were through the winter so I literally only wore my fake Uggs lol.

Unrelated but I'm so angry over this... I had to vent somewhere.

There's a girl in my due date club whose baby is like 2-3 weeks old now. Her husband took some form of paternity leave and is still off work. Anyway, I'm just going to copy/paste some of the things she's shared in our FB group.

"he refuses to change diapers so unless I want her staying in her own waste all night it won't happen...he will feed her but not change her and yes he will let her sit in her own waste...he had to watch her for three hours when I did an observation for grad school and she was poopy and soaked when I got home... Oh btw my husband is napping right now after playing Zelda all day... He claims he didn't know she had pooped and peed and would have changed her but I don't buy it at all. When he's holding her and she throws up or when she poops he freaks out and gives her to me I was on an important call today and she spit up the tiniest bit and he was freaking out and I had to hang up and take her. Idk maybe he has some psychological issue with bodily functions or something that I never knew about until now.... Believe me I was upset about it but I really don't think he will change diapers. I seriously think he'd refuse. I don't mind doing it if I am here but if not then he does need to do it. My husband had to fax her birth certificate to his work for his leave today and I said it's good his vacation is secured and he said it is "bonding with child time" and then he even said he hasn't done any so??? Maybe I just need to start giving her to him for like an hour a day and work up from there. Last night she was really screaming before I could feed her and he had the audacity to cover his head with a pillow do he wouldn't have to listen to her. I am fed up but too tired to get into an argument because my focus is on her...and finishing grad school so I can get a better career...I know you ladies are right...I'm partly responsible for not putting my foot down... Yesterday he didn't even hold her once. It makes me question if he actually loves her which is extremely depressing. He's going on vacation next week and I am actually excited that he will be out of the house so we can do our own routine without him pouting and being obnoxious."

Yesterday she shared this, "Feeling really resentful towards my husband and I wish he never took off for six weeks it's clear to me now he thought FMLA means vacation and not helping around the house or with the baby at all. Right now he's at a bar and later he's going to a concert. He goes out all the time. He's going on an actual vacation next week to Vermont. When he's home he doesn't help at all. Last night I was putting together our new swing for the baby and she was crying so I had to multi-task and take care or her while assembling the swing while my husband sat around on his laptop and then had the nerve to ask me to get him a glass of water??!! He even complains I don't stay up late and watch TV with him well when I'm getting up all night I can't be staying up till 1am nightly and hanging out. I could tell him to just take her but he would pout about it once I was showering and she started crying and I came out and he was on his laptop and said she wouldn't calm down for him. Yes he will help if I ask but he pouts and acts miserable so I almost prefer not asking cuz it is so annoying. He's lazy and doesn't want his "vacation" interrupted."

Sorry there was so much to read there but I'm just totally baffled that a grown man planned for this baby, went through fertility treatments for this baby and now doesn't want anything to do with said baby? And she just lets him get away with it. Everyone in our group has tried to be supportive and let her know he shouldn't get away with it and that they deserve better. And I know it's not my place because it's not my family/child/whatever but I just can't wrap my mind around a "father" acting that way and someone allowing/excusing the behavior like that.


----------



## Cowgirl07

That is sad, I feel sorry for her.


----------



## wavescrash

morganwhite7 said:


> Waves- I have on a plain gray cotton maxi dress today and haven't shaved my legs in over a month! Not to mention I can't find the time/energy to bend over and lotionize them in the mornings after spending so much time on my stupid hair and belly butter!! Lol

Lol I know what you mean. I only have 1 maxi skirt and 1 maxi dress but I just sit around the house all day, every day anyway so I guess it doesn't matter lol. I build up my wardrobe and shoe collection just to admire in the closet basically.


----------



## frsttimemama

Wow, that man is unbelievable. I would be irate if my hubby left baby in a dirty diaper! I can't even believe that. My goodness. And for them to have had to work so hard to get pregnant baffles me.

Britt, I've been rired the whole time, but I haven't really been sick so I will take that trade for sure! 

I am thinking of getting some maxi skirts for this summer. Are they pretty cool?


----------



## wavescrash

frsttimemama said:


> Wow, that man is unbelievable. I would be irate if my hubby left baby in a dirty diaper! I can't even believe that. My goodness. And for them to have had to work so hard to get pregnant baffles me.

Right? I'm seriously so... mind-blown about the whole situation. She said something about this is the agreement they made (her being the sole caretaker for the baby or whatever) but she had hoped he'd at least help out with housework but he's barely done that. Regardless, I don't know who would agree to letting their husband (or partner rather) not have anything to do with caring for their own child unless they weren't together/married, you know what I mean? I just don't understand it whatsoever.

OH had some moments along the same line as her husband when Hannah was a baby but I quickly reminded him that I don't NEED him, I was capable of doing it all on my own... I just WANTED to be with him but I wanted a partner. Not just a fuck buddy. So he either needed to be a full-time partner and parent & step up to the plate or get the eff out. Needless to say he's a perfect father 97% of the time and lives by the motto, "happy wife, happy life." lol.

I can't imagine not putting your foot down in this kind of situation.


----------



## Cowgirl07

I think maxi dresses are great for summer especially light fabric ones. If I was pregnant I would wear them all year round.


----------



## Disneybaby26

Holy crap, a lot to catch up on today!!

Sarah, do you like eggplant?! Lol-this truly put one of the girls I work with into labor!

https://abcnews.go.com/GMA/recipe?id=6877112


----------



## frsttimemama

Totally agree Waves!


----------



## RobertRedford

Thanks for the birthday wishes Rachel! It is my bday today :) yay for Ellie's doctor appointment going well! Is she in preemie clothes? 

Waves, I'm speechless. What a lame person! 

I worth about my shoe size changing too. 

Having a doctors appt on your bday is not a good idea. Doc confirmed that I did miscarry and a d&c is necessary. There is visible tissue that they feel could be a concern. 

Sarah, thinking about you. Hoping Evan arrives shortly :) 

Had anyone received their gifts yet? Wondering if they made it okay :/ 

Will check in later, off to dinner in a bit :)


----------



## wavescrash

RobertRedford said:


> Had anyone received their gifts yet? Wondering if they made it okay :/

If you sent me one, I haven't received anything yet.


Anyway - Happy Birthday my dear <3 <3 Sorry you had to deal with that appointment today though. Enjoy your birthday dinner :hugs:


----------



## Disneybaby26

Happy Birthday, Amanda!! So sorry it was a tough day, hopefully your night is much better!! Xo


----------



## jury3

Amanda-I'm sorry for the bad news on your bday...I'm glad it's confirmed so you feel more comfortable with the d&c though. I hope the rest of your day is good... :hugs:

Waves-Holy cow...I don't know what I would even do. I sure as hell wouldn't be keeping quiet about it, that's enough for me to kick someone to the curb. Luckily I know DW well enough to know she would never ever be like that. 

The reason I was asking about the shoe thing is bc my mom said after having kids her shoe size went up a size...not during pregnancy, but afterward...like, forever! I'm ok with having to fit some swollen cankles into a bigger size or looser shoes, but I like my small 7-7.5 size shoe and would like to remain in that size after these children are born lol

I texted my brother that is getting married right after I'm due to have babies to see if he had sent out invites yet since I hadn't seen anything. It is 6 weeks until his wedding and he still hasn't started them! Procrastination runs in our family, but holy crap! I told him to send them to me and I would get them out next week. He doesn't have directions printed yet and hadn't even thought about what to do for gifts. I asked if they were registered and he goes "for what?" lol So, I am just going to handle all the details of the invites to help them out. I could seriously kick his ass not only for planning a wedding 5 days after my actual due date (2.5 weeks after scheduled c-section) and now for procrastinating on the invites. Grrrrrr!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Happy birthday Amanda! 
Julie that sucks about your brother, I was super planner about mine and had them out 10 weeks in advance. In my defense it was winter time.


----------



## TTCaWee1

Scariest moment of my life. Ellie started choking and stopped breathing. Her lips turned purple. I was beating the crap out of her back. Longest 30 seconds - minute of our lives. Her chest was all raspy after but I got her to cry and now they are cleared but G damn it was terrifying. Now I'm afraid to go to sleep


----------



## clynn11

I heard that the hormone relactin or wtf ever it's called that helps your uterus/round ligaments stretch work on ALL of your ligaments- so the ligaments in your feet can loosen and your feet can grow!! Lol.

Happy birthday Amanda <3 I'm sorry you still have to have the D&C. I hope it's a quick and smooth procedure <3 <3

Rachel- That is the scariest shit ever omg. I'd be scared to sleep too. I'm glad she's okay <3 <3 <3


----------



## jury3

Rachel-So scary! We just took an infant cpr class and it was scary just thinking it could happen. Did you call her pediatrician? The lady that ran our class is a NICU nurse and said they recommend calling the pediatrician after choking like that just to make sure everything is ok. Just a suggestion...I'm so glad she's ok though. 
The video of her hiccuping was really cute by the way :)

Cassidy-I've heard that too. I wonder how often it actually happens...


----------



## brunettebimbo

Rachel how scary, hope your all ok :hugs:

Happy Birthday Amanda :)

Waves that is shit! Id be hiding his computer and making him step up to the plate and be a real Dad!


----------



## Disneybaby26

Oh no Rachel, how terrifying!! What was she chocking on, spit up?? I'm so scared of things like that! I have a DVD with a fake doll I'm going to watch and do with my mom, DH is EMT cert but obviously he won't be around all the time. You poor thing you must have freaked :( I'm so glad she's okay!!!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Urgh, look at my stupid chart!


----------



## Disneybaby26

Thinking of you today, Morgan! Sending you lots of love and strength momma. Happy birthday in heaven beautiful baby Jaxon xo

Bb-I'm sorry! Hopefully they have some answers for you soon!!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Morgan thinking of you today hugs. 
Bb I'm sorry. 
Rachel glad she is okay and nurse mom was there for her. Nurse mothers are the best, I'm biased though.
Afm first femara was taken an hour ago no side effects yet.


----------



## frsttimemama

Morgan, I am thinking of you today, Mama. Happy birthday to baby Jaxon, and may God give you strength to get through this exciting, bittersweet day. I can only imagine how you must feel, but as you know, Jaxon is looking down smiling on his mama, daddy, and sweet little baby sister, watching over all of you. Hugs! Enjoy your shower.

Rachel, how absolutely terrifying! I am so glad you were able to handle the situation. Did you call the doctor or are you just going to keep your eye on her for signs of pneumonia?

Amanda, I'm so sorry that you had to deal with that on your birthday. :( Happy birthday nonetheless, and I hope that you were able to enjoy your dinner! How are things going with babydaddy, by the way?

Katrina, suuuuuper exciting! I can't wait for your BFP!! It's coming. Femara is going to be just what you need, I can feel it. I know how you were feeling yesterday. I felt that way on Clomid. It WILL work for you!

AFM, I look like a fat pregnant lady today for some reason. My new tank top.. yes, definitely. My T-shirt I bought a size bigger? Yes.. definitely. Neither of them fit as well as I thought they would. I'm still wearing them. I'm already dressed and my crazy ridiculous curly hair has been.. semi-tamed. I'm done. Sweatshirt and sneakers. We are going shopping! Mama needs new dishes. We went last night for a few things. I ended up with 3 new tank tops to cover my belly and a new pair of flats and the CUTEST mason jar glasses with lids, gingham straws, and burlap wraps on them. Adorable! Sam's Club special. Hubby loved them. I'm so lucky we have such similar tastes.


----------



## Ingodshand

Rachel- How scary! Alyssa used to choke a lot and we found out she had silent reflux. I would definitely call the doctor and let them know. Hope she is better today!

Katrina- Yay for the femara! I only had side effects after taking it a few months and that was some nausea by day 4 or 5. I hope you don't get any side effects!

Morgan- Have fun at your shower today! Hope you have a great day.

BB- Your chart does look a little weird but maybe your body is just adjusting. Maybe just try to have fun this month and don't look too much into it!

AFM- Feeling much better today. My mom took Alyssa to dance this am so I am sitting on the couch! Going to do some yoga in a minute and rummage through some baby shoes! Really want to get some cooking done this weekend so I have some freezer meals. We shall see if that gets done!


----------



## Ingodshand

Amanda- Happy Belated Bday!! 

Sandy- Have fun shopping! The in-between weeks are so hard!


----------



## frsttimemama

Thanks Sarah! And I agree! They are! Maybe my belly just popped up last night. Idk. We will see. After all, this is Baby #2. What kinda freezer meals do you make??

Bb, I'm sorry! It is frustrating, but I agree, maybe it's just your body trying to adjust. Didn't you run into this same thing after the firstbMC?


----------



## Ingodshand

Sandy- I have no idea that is why it is the last thing on my to do list!!! I am thinking lasagna and a chicken and rice dish. Any suggestions???


----------



## TTCaWee1

I was giving her gripe water bc she has reflux and she was super gassy bc they changed her formula. There was a TINY bit left in the dropper like .5 cc or less and she sucked on it. Not sure if she refluxed at the same time but she started choking. Like silent choking which is the worst bc it's true choking. She got all floppy and I was flipping her back and forth doing back blows and chest compressions. It was so fucking terrifying. Nurse or not, It was scary. Glad I knew what to do. DH was standing over me and just kept saying, is she breathing?!? We almost called 911 but I got her cleared and then bulb syringed her, striped her naked and wiped her with cold so she'd scream to clear her chest. She sounded clear all night, ate well and had no events. I'm going to let her dr know on Monday bc we talked about the reflux but he wanted to wait until next Friday to start her on something bc she may just outgrow it. I have his personal email bc he's our medical directors husband so I could just email him and let him know. There's nothing they'd do for it after the fact except deep suction her if she still sounded raspy but she didn't. I'm just going to keep an eye on her and fx she doesn't get sick. We go back Friday but maybe he will have us come in sooner to check her out. 

Kara the hospital gave us a box with a dummy baby and a DVD. I am acls and pals certified so I didn't have to watch it in the hospital but DH and I are going to watch it now just to refresh him. He had to do bls for his job but doesn't ever use it and if you don't use it you lose it. Not to mention when it happens to your kid, it doesn't matter how trained you are. It all goes out the window. Well for the most part.


----------



## Disneybaby26

I can't even imagine Rachel-definitely busting out that DVD this weekend!!

Sarah- a little inspiration for you!! :) I did chilli, chicken tetrazzini, baked ziti, sheppards pie, and chicken and rice casserole! Made and froze two of each meal about $150 and took me 4 hours, I think it will be well worth it though!!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 58.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## brunettebimbo

Rachel that is terrifying! 

Sandy, I kind of did but I had ovulated before now. We are kinda on a break this month so it's not even that it's just that I want to O so I can book my bloods at 7DPO and be one step closer. 

When I saw my Doctor yesterday he accessed my hospital results and some are back. He said the ones that are back already are all clear so I guess we are just waiting on the other tests to arrive.


----------



## goldstns

Sry I'm late on everything...been super sick.

robert- happy bday (yesterday)

julie- my feet are the same size! Not even swollen anymore.

waves- what a dick! Kinda sounds like that way my mom explains how my dad was. And it shows still....hints why I'm not super close with him. Dh and I laughed when he offered to help watch Alia. My mom and gma said hell never change a diaper! And would b too busy on his computer.

rachel- one of my biggest fears. Alia stops breathing or chokes and sids. I had a big talk with the ped about sids. So scary. So glad u were there to get her going again. Hope none of us ever have another story like that!

morgan- enjoy the shower an your baby boys bday party. Happy birthday Jaxon!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Morgan happy birthday to Jaxon. Hope your shower goes well!
I forgot to say the other day, his bench is lovely. Where is it at?


----------



## clynn11

Bahhaha. So nice of you to help him out Julie, even with everything on your plate!!

BB :hugs: I can only imagine how frustrated you are that you haven't O'd yet. It's gonna happen love! Chin up! (I know, easier said then done). Sending you lots of love. Do you know which tests they were that were all clear?

Morgan- thinking of you and your fam, and sending you lots of love today! Happy birthday handsome little angel man <3 <3 <3

Katrina- Woohoo for first dose of femara!! So excited for you!!!

Pfffft Sandy i'm sure you look like a BEAUTIFUL, HEALTHY pregnant woman! Not fat 

Sarah- Evan loves making you wait! FX something happens soon!!! Where do you get your recipes for freezer meals? I definitely need to plan something like that lol.

Kara- Same to you! Recipes for freezer meals??? Lol.


----------



## Ingodshand

Well, I just woke up from my two hour nap! I did not make any meals again but I feel refreshed!!

Kara- can you send your recipes?


----------



## brunettebimbo

Cassidy he never said. He just said no infections.


----------



## Cowgirl07

I just woke up from a nap, goodness I was tired.


----------



## RobertRedford

Holy crap Rachel, sooo scary! I am SO glad that she is okay! 

I just woke up from a nap... Covered in stickers. Must be what happens when you nap with a 4 y/o around. 

Sandy-- I think you were the one who asked. Things with babydaddy are going well. How are you?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 41.2 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Cowgirl07

Lol, that's funny Amanda at least you noticed they were there before answering the door.


----------



## Disneybaby26

Alright, lets see if I can do this!!

I started with 8 chicken breasts and 4lb of ground beef.

Baked ziti -
1lb penne
1 jar sauce
~1lb ground beef
1 container ricotta
1 egg
Shredded Mozzarella
Cooked ziti al dente while I browned the ground beef and added jar of sauce. Combined ricotta and egg in a bowl. Drained pasta and mixed sauce/meat and ricotta all together. Separated into two foil baking pans and topped with mozz.

Chili - 
~1lb ground beef
1 packet chili seasoning
2 cans pinto beans
1 can corn
Browned ground beef, added chili seasoning packet and however much water that called for, added beans and corn and let simmer for a bit. Divided that into two glass storage containers - will just thaw overnight and put over rice the day of.

Sheppard's Pie
~1 lb ground beef
1 large jar beef gravy
1 can corn
1 pkg peas
2 pkgs instant cheddar mashed potatoes
shredded cheddar
Browned ground beef and added jar of gravy, let that simmer a bit. Divided that into two foil baking pans. Divided the corn and peas over the meat and then made the instant mashed potatoes and divided them between the two dishes. Topped with shredded cheddar.

Chicken and Rice Casserole 
4 chicken breasts cooked at 400 for 20 minutes
Cooked rice (4 cups water, 2 cups rice)
1 can cream of mushroom soup
1 can cream of chicken soup
1 pkg frozed chopped broccoli (thawed)
Literally just cook everything and combine. Divide into two foil baking pans and top with shredded cheddar.

Chicken Tetrazinni
4 chicken breasts
1 pkg fettucine
1 pkg mushrooms
1 pkg frozen peas 
1/2 cup butter
1/2 cup flour
3 cups milk
1 cup chicken broth
2 cups shredded parmesan
Panko Bread Crumbs
Cook mushrooms and set aside. Cook chicken breasts at 400 for 20 minutes. Add butter and flour to pan and make a rue. Wisk in milk, chicken broth, and parmesan cheese a little at a time until thick and bubbly. Add mushrooms, peas, and cooked cubed chicken to sauce. Make fettuccine al dente and add sauce. Split between two foil baking tins and top with panko bread crumbs.

All of these go in the fridge the night before to thaw and then into the over at 400 for 20-30 minutes until hot. I used Salt, pepper, garlic, red pepper flakes etc to taste where appropriate, and I should add that DH doesn't like onions or peppers bc he stinks but I would have added them to a lot of these if I could have!! :)


----------



## Cowgirl07

Sounds delicious.


----------



## Ingodshand

Oh my goodness, thank you so much Kara!! Tomorrow will be a long day of cooking!!


----------



## RobertRedford

Yum, it all sounds delicious Kara! 

Katrina, how are you feeling on femara so far?

Morgan, stalking you on IG! Looks like little miss M got spoiled rotten! Hope all went well and you're doing okay. Keeping you in my thoughts. Xo. Happy birthday Jaxon.


----------



## jury3

Katrina-Yay for the femara! Hopefully you continue not to have side effects!

bb-I'm sure your body is just trying to get back on track. It actually looks like your temps are going down to your pre-o temps, so hopefully you are getting ready to O...

Rachel-That's a good idea to let doc know. I'm just so glad she's ok, I can't even imagine how scary that was...

I definitely recommend taking an infant cpr class to everyone! I sure hope none of us ever have to use it, but I was so glad DW and I went the other night so at least we know what to do if the situation arises...

Kara-Nice work! Making meals is on my to-do list...we'll see if I get there or not lol

Amanda-lol I love how the stickers were all over your chest! Hope you had a good bday...got the gift in the mail today! Thank you for sending it and thank you to all the bnb girls!

Not only did I get the gift Amanda sent today, but we also got a rocker/glider. Although one of the screws was messed up and a snap broke, so we took it back and might upgrade. We also got some free formula samples from similac. I think it's bc I signed up for the similac strong moms or something like that. Even thought we plan to bf, it'll be nice to have some around. 


My mom is on a road trip with my gpa to Nevada and keeps sending me pics of mountains. So, I sent her this pic this morning telling her it was my mountain...my knees look like elbows compared to my huge belly! lol


Did a little shopping today with DW. My lower back hurt so bad and a few times I felt like I needed to squeeze my legs closed bc of some weird pressure. I was so paranoid my water might break in the store lol


----------



## HWPG

Happy birthday Jaxon.
Morgan, I hope you were able to celebrate both of your children, independently and honorably. Xoxo.


----------



## RobertRedford

Julie, yay! Glad you got it. Yes, lol. I woke up and said "uh miss how did these get on me?" And she starts cracking up and goes "I put stickers on your boobies" then started laughing hysterically. 

Glad your water didn't break in the store. That's a serious fear of mine. I can't imagine what I would do if I was in public! Still really psyched that your babes are still hanging in there. So glad they're still cookin!


----------



## RobertRedford

Britt, can you send me your address? I have a gift for you and Harper :)


----------



## RobertRedford

Anyone else still get really bloated post mc? My tummy is rock hard and bloated tonight!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## brunettebimbo

Amanda I do occasionally. I can't shift these 5lbs that have creeped on since November no matter how hard I try!

Question about BBT - The clocks went forward at 1am meaning I took my temperature at 7.30 instead of my usual 6.30. Do I change the time on FF to 6.30 because actually it was 6.30 really or just leave it?


----------



## Disneybaby26

Julie-that's too funny!! I know a girl who's water broke in a grocery store, she was so embarrassed she grabbed a jar of pickles and smashed it in the ground to cover her spillage! Lol!


----------



## frsttimemama

BB, I'd just leave it. I hate hate hate time change! We had ours a couple weeks back. Ugh.

Those recipes sounds yummy! I bet there are TONS on Pinterest, too. I didn't even think of looking there!

Amanda, too cute! :) Glad all is well! I'm doing well, also. Thanks for asking!

Julie, if you sign up with Gerber and Enfamil, they will also send you samples and coupons. It was really nice to get them, and I'll sign up again with this baby. I don't plan to breast feed so it will be nice to have the coupons for sure! 

I'm with you ladies on water breaking in public being a serious fear, EXCEPT my fear is for my water to break AT ALL. I'm absolutely terrified. I just can't help it. 

Sarah, you deserved the nap! Good luck with all that cooking! 

Katrina, how are you feeling?

AFM, I'm pooped and I just got up from sleeping for 8 hours. I've got to do a million loads of laundry (don't judge, but I'm still not caught up from vacation! AND my mom got a whole ton of baby stuff from my aunt that I wanted to give to a girl at work because she needs the stuff, but I wanted to wash it first so that was like 3 loads yesterday that could have been mine.. lol) and work 4 hours, go to the grocery, and do some cleaning. Bleh. Hubby has training 2 hours away Monday morning til Wednesday night, and he wants me to drive down tomorrow afternoon, stay with him, and drive to work 2 hours Tuesday morning. He doesn't want to be away from me, which is suuuuper sweet, and I don't want to be away from him, but I also don't want to drive 2 hours to work and have to take the dog to my parents(40 miles away) and go get him. I don't know how I'm going to tell him that. :( I feel like such a bitch.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Julie I would be so embarrassed I'd probably run out of the store but I hear Ikea is great for starting labor. 
Morning girls we went to dinner last night, it wasn't that bad. She is a chemist turned biology/chemistry teacher. So she was supportive and didn't give me anything to do or try which was appreciated. I was so warm last night at dinner and through the night. It was weird because I'm normally cold all the time. Plus my temp was high this morning. Besides that no exciting side effect.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Sandy your not a bitch I would hate running around that much. Plus if you have been tired it would make it worse.


----------



## frsttimemama

Katrina, glad dinner went well! :) I was warm on the clomid, too, and I'm always cold. Sometimes I had a couple high temps with it, too. I know it isn't the same, but maybe it works similarly. I'm not sure. Glad you don't think I'm a bitch. Lol. I didn't mention that he has family coming in from out of town next Friday night that will be staying with us until Sunday afternoon, so I have a list of cleaning things that I really have to do.. like shampoo the carpets, dust, get on my hands and knees and scrub the floors (at least the corners where the mop doesn't get well!), wash bedding, etc. I had planned to do that Monday. I love his family, and I'm excited to see the. I just need to do all this stuff.. lol.


----------



## HWPG

Oh yeah, k! I totally forgot! I didn't start temping until the day after I as done with the rx. Same with opks. Hm, not sure I did opks on femara, but def on clomid you can get false positives up to three days after stopping the meds. I would not take your temp until after you are done OR take them but discard them in FF. sorry I totally forgot!


----------



## Ingodshand

So I am ready to try epo. Has anyone heard anything negative about them?


----------



## frsttimemama

I don't know anything about them, but Morgan is using them.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Ingodshand said:


> So I am ready to try epo. Has anyone heard anything negative about them?

I used them and was 5 days early.


----------



## Ingodshand

brunettebimbo said:


> Ingodshand said:
> 
> 
> So I am ready to try epo. Has anyone heard anything negative about them?
> 
> I used them and was 5 days early.Click to expand...

Did you use orally or vaginally? I have heard you can take up to 2K mg per day but did you build up or just go with the max dose at once?


----------



## brunettebimbo

Honestly I can't remember. I did a few vaginally then got scared so went orally!


----------



## brunettebimbo

This thread has a little info - https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...1-evening-primrose-oil-success-stories-2.html


----------



## Disneybaby26

I started EPO a few days ago, just 1G orally at night. I think I'm going to up it to two a day soon! Morgan does them in the vag, I think they dissolve really quickly but can be a but messy so I read to do it at night with a panty liner. Just stocked up on my dates and RLT too!!

I just had breakfast with my best friend since I was 3 years old-she finally told me they're having a hard time conceiving, which I had assumed but never breeched the subject. I gave her a few tips without being invasive, that she seemed really appreciative of. She said her husband is a huge cock to her every month when her period comes-absolutely broke my heart. As if its not hard enough. Obviously him stressing her out is not going to help anything-and who's to say its not his sperm! So grateful for the love and support she's given this baby even though she's having a hard time. Helped me open every single gift at my shower, always asks how I am, always offers to travel farther when we meet for meals. She has such a special place in my heart.

"Full term" today- or "early term" these days I guess!! Lol
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17.6 KB
Views: 12


----------



## frsttimemama

Kara, you look great! That's awful about her husband. Ugh! Glad she has you to help her.


----------



## RobertRedford

Kara you look great!! You're so tiny! Sorry to hear about your friend :( I hope everything works out for her shortly


----------



## brunettebimbo

Kara what a lovely bump :)
Your friends husband sounds like a right douchebag!

I'm getting pissed off with my stupid body now. Why hasn't it ovulated already!? We go to Center Parcs in 29 days. I do not want to get AF whilst we are away!! :growlmad:


----------



## clynn11

Kara you look amazing!!!!

Kayla (kirby) posted on facebook, she's having a girl! I don't think she gets on BnB much anymore.


----------



## jury3

Kara-That's hilarious about the girl that smashed the pickles! lol I'm not sure what I would do...maybe just walk away? 
You seriously have the cutest bump, you do not look like you are almost full term! 
I hope your friend gets her bfp soon! Bummer her husband isn't being too supportive...

Sandy-It's crazy how many places will give you free product and coupons. There are a bunch of places I can sign up with just for having multiples and get free product. 

I am starting to get more bh or real contractions...whatever they are lol Also more pressure down low and pain in my pelvis. Our hospital's policy is that any baby before 35 weeks has time in the NICU...only 10 hours until we hit 35 weeks! I'm quite excited about that, I really hope the babies get to stay with me and don't have to go to the NICU at all. 35 weeks is also the average twin birth, so I'm feeling pretty lucky to have made it this far. I definitely hope they stay in at least another week or two though. Our doc will be out of town April 4, 5, and 6...so they better not try to come out on those days!


----------



## brunettebimbo

How exciting! Keeping my fingers crossed that they stay put for a bit longer!


----------



## frsttimemama

Bb, fx it happens soon! Nobody wants AF on vacation!

Julie, that's so exciting!

Thanks for the uodate Cassidy. I wondered about her.

Done working! Yay! Now to go get Hubby and take a trip to the grocery store. It's beautiful here today! I'm thinking steaks on the grill with a side of asparagus for dinner.. oh and some damn form of carbs. Ugh. Lol.


----------



## Disneybaby26

Julie- I can't believe how far you've gotten! I'm so glad you stopped working when you did, I bet that has a lot to do with it!!

Rachel- was that soap you were talking about hibiclens?

I'm like so bumming about this strep b thing and how if my water breaks I need to be at the hospital like within the hour if I'm dilated or not. I SO didn't want to labor the whole time in the hospital- I think I'd do so much better at home. Argh. I wonder if they'd retest me later on. Gonna talk to the doc a bit Thursday.


----------



## frsttimemama

I don't see why they wouldn't re-test Kara!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Kara you look awesome! I feel sorry for your friend it's hard enough as it is, what a douche.
Bb I hope you o soon. 
Julie it's awesome you made it this far! 
Afm I feel much better today no more hot flashes and am cleaning the house. Dh wants to have people over soon.


----------



## frsttimemama

I told Hubby that I wasn't going to come down tomorrow. I feel like a jerk, but I'm so tired. I just don't have it in me. I'm really gonna miss him though.


----------



## asmcsm

Kara you're looking awesome! 

Julie, so awesome that you've made it this far with twins. I'm sure taking your maternity leave probably helped. Hopefully those babies stay in there until dr is in town!

AFM, I'm kinda having a meltdown day. I desperately need to go shopping for maternity clothes. I just feel like a huge cow because nothing fits and it's ruining my mood and I'm taking it out on DH when instead I should be excited about the fact that we're going to see Jason Mraz tonight. Ugh


----------



## Disneybaby26

Awe, ash I'm sorry you're feeling blah! Having some clothes that make you feel good is super important, I think you deserve some shopping!! Have soooo much fun at the concert, you guys go see him a lot, that's awesome!!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Sorry your feeling down! I hope you enjoy the concert tonight.


----------



## clynn11

:hugs: BB. I hope you O soon. So frustrating! Sending you lots of love and strong egg vibes! Lol.

Ash- You are not a cow you are growing a beautiful baby and you look amaaaaazing!!! Let's go shopping!!

Sandy- you're totally not a jerk. Completely understandable.

AFM, feel like absolute shit today and have thrown up everything I've eaten. Wish Zuri would make things a little easier on mommy :( lol


----------



## frsttimemama

Thanks Cassidy :) Hope you feel better!

Ash, I'm sorry! I get that! I'm in the icky in between stage where my regular clothes don't fit and neither do maternity clothes. Bleh. Lol. Have fun tonight!

I totally didn't make any of that for supper. Haha. Grilled chicken, corn on the cob, and broccoli. It was so yummy! Then I stopped at the ice cream stand for my FAVE German Chocolate ice cream for a bedtime snack.


----------



## HWPG

i made pizza for dinner. and it was awesome :)


----------



## RobertRedford

Julie, Its shocking that you've lasted so long with your twin pregnancy and still have them in there cooking! Nice work mamma. Can't wait to meet them though.


Ash, I hope you feel better, have a ton of fun at Jason Mraz! 

CAss, so sorry that you're still throwing up, yuck. I hope you feel better soon. 

Having an epic meltdown today. Baby daddy is bugging me and not being supportive at the moment which isn't helping. D&c is scheduled this week and I'm missing my ex (hubs) like crazy which is just the worst feeling. Such a huge part of me wants him there. He's a nurse and so calm during situations like that-- crazy that after everything he is still "comfort" and the person I want beside me during this. He didn't wish me happy birthday (stupid, I know) but I expected more from him and now I've been crying all day. Preggo hormones (what's left of it) can go screw themselves today.


----------



## clynn11

Awwww Amanda :( I wish we lived closer. I want to take you out to dinner and give you lots of hugs and encouragement. I'm sorry baby daddy isn't being so supportive right now and that you're missing your ex :( I can only imagine how hard this all has been, with everything happening at once. But you are SO STRONG chica. You got this. Sending you soooo much love!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Sorry your feeling sick Cassidy 
Amanda hugs sent your way. 
Mirolee that sounds delicious.


----------



## HWPG

oh amanda, so sorry you're feelign down. i cant imagine having so many emotions and hormones happening at the same time. missing the ex is tough - normal, and it seems natural that that is how you'd feel. i certainly remember that, and there are definitely situations when i think "Ex would totally appreciate/remember/have an inside joke with me about this" - and i have a moment of reflection. and then sigh and keep going.
you can do this. one day or moment at a time. hugs


----------



## clynn11

Mirolee- Have you guys decided on a name?!


----------



## RobertRedford

Thanks, ladies. I've given up on today, hoping tomorrow is better. I'm In bed watching trashy tv and it's not even 7pm. The hormone/ emotion combo is awful. Just awful. I don't quite know what to do with myself or how to handle it.


----------



## TTCaWee1

I ordered this today for Ellie with her stats and thought I'd share bc it's so cute. I want to pair it with a cute headband for pics next weekend. And it will be going in her shadow box since Ellie blew out her 2014 onesie today and it ended up in the trash...

I found this on Etsy: Personalized baby name birth announcement onesie $15.00 https://etsy.me/1nUKalk


----------



## goldstns

So sry every one that had a bad day. Sending hugs!!


----------



## goldstns

Cute Rachel


----------



## goldstns

Oh and on the epo topic. The day I went into labor was the first day I took 2 by mouth. If u do by vag just know people think their water broke because it leaks out.


----------



## jury3

Kara-I know exactly what you mean...I wanted nothing more than to labor/birth at home and twins kind of ruined that for me lol After I accepted that I was hoping to at least labor at home for as long as possible, but now I have to accept that won't happen if Olivia stays breech. I do NOT blame you for being upset, I totally get it. Just remind yourself it's what you have to do to keep baby girl safe...

Ashlee-I have a hard time feeling sorry for you when you are going to see Jason Mraz and I'm jealous! lol Seriously though, treat yourself to some cute maternity clothes! I could not have made it this far without maternity clothes. The only non-maternity clothes that still fit are yoga pants and a select few hoodies and t-shirts. The hoodies and t-shirts are DW's and are larger sizes than I normally wear. Even with those I have to wear my belly band just so my belly is fully covered lol
Seriously, treat yourself! Pregnancy is hard, you deserve to feel as comfortable and beautiful as you can!

Cassidy-I'm so sorry you are sick still! I was just telling DW I will take the pain and uncomfortableness over the nausea any day. Hang in there!

Amanda-I'm so sorry you're having a bad day...do whatever you need to do! Watch your trashy tv, eat ice cream, drink...whatever makes you feel better. You are going through such a difficult situation with all that going on. :hugs:

Rachel-Cute onsie!

Waves-Did you ever say what was up with your finger? 

I agree with you girls...I definitely believe that taking off work when I did is what has helped me last this long. Not only did it allow me to take it easy but my stress level was greatly reduced! Glad I made the decision.


----------



## HWPG

For the most part, yes, but we're discussing spelling and OH is being weirdly dodgy about it. I'll make it official when he tells me ;)


----------



## brunettebimbo

Rachel that is a really cute vest! When you say she blew out her clothes do you mean poo?

AFM - Slight rise this morning, hoping it goes up again tomorrow! I really want to book my progesterone bloods. Decided to go at 7DPO but not sure how my Doctor will feel coz it's nowhere near CD21 :lol: 

We've been having unprotected sex and now feel stupid. We were meant to be taking a break!


----------



## asmcsm

Thanks ladies. I did go buy a pair of maternity shorts and a couple tops today before we went to the concert, will be nice to have even a few new cute things that fit.

My day did get better, found a Jason Mraz pick on the floor in front of my seat then we went and waited by his tour bus for seriously like and hour and a half after te show and was able to get him to autograph my ticket though they weren't allowing pictures boo....but I'll take the fact that we got to talk to him briefly. This is the third year in a row we've seen him. Hoping to keep up the tradition and see him again next year!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Glad you got some clothes :)


----------



## wavescrash

Julie - it ended up just being an infection in my fingertip and under the nail. Went to the er to find out what was wrong and they drained it and put me on antibiotics for a week. No idea how it happened but a friend said it happened to her washing dishes by hand. We don't have a dishwasher so I always do dishes by hand so maybe that's how.

Ashlee- so jealous about Jason mraz. It's been 2 years since we saw him and I'm dying to see him again.


----------



## frsttimemama

Ashlee, glad you got some clothes and ended up having a good time. :)

Amanda, I'm sorry you had such a rough day yesterday. You have so many emotions and things going on right now, I can't even imagine how difficult it must be for you, especially with all the hormones added in. I hope today is a better day for you!

Julie, I also agree that it probably helped that you were able to stop working when you were. I still am amazed that you have made it so far with TWO babies in there. Holy cow, I can't even imagine!

BB, don't sweat it. :) FX your temp keeps heading up! 

Mirolee, that pizza sounds yummy! I made some last week, and it was pretty good. Not the best I've ever made, but I have only ever done it twice so I'm far from an expert at it.

Waves, your finger sounds sore! Ugh! I hope it heals up soon!

AFM, Hubby just left for his work trip and I have been crying for the last 20 minutes. Before he left, after he left. It's ridiculous. I know part of it's these hormones, and part of it is anxiety. Bad bad anxiety. Ever since we lost our little guy, I'm always afraid something will happen to him, and I'll lose him, too. I can't even imagine that. He's going to be driving on the interstate during rush hour traffic for about 2 hours and staying in the city. I have already imagined every possible car accident, robbery/murder, tire blow out, etc. because I'm just so worried about him. It's a bit ridiculous, and I know it. I just can't help it. I hope this gets better some day. It probably doesn't help that we are rarely apart. I can probably count it on one hand the number of times we've spent the night apart since we've been together, not counting when one of us works night shift. We work separately, but sometimes we ride together to work, and we always do almost everything together. Just how we are. So I made my oatmeal and ate breakfast, started some laundry, getting ready to start cleaning or go back to bed. I'm not sure which. So tempting to snuggle up in bed with the dog for a couple hours until he calls and tells me he's there, then get up and clean. I'm having lunch with my dad, so that will be nice.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Just waiting for the AA! Bloody car broke down with Me, my friend and our 3 children in the car. Luckily her husband nipped out of work to get my friend and our kids. I think I honestly have the worst luck ever! We go on holiday in 4 weeks. This is not what we need right now!!


----------



## frsttimemama

BB, that stinks! I hope everything turns out okay! 

I'm a bum; I went and snuggle in bed with the dog and dozed. I didn't really sleep, but dozed.. he made it in one piece so I feel better. Now to get busy on the house. I have lost that motivation unfortunately. Lol.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Morning ladies! I haven't been on all weekend.. had tons to catch up on but now i'm running late for work!

Hope everyone has a good day!


----------



## morganwhite7

^Same here, haven't been on for days but doing well and hope you all are too!

Baby shower went great (minus MIL throwing a huge fit and crying and ruining my night bc DH said he didn't want anyone in the delivery room @ birth :finger:) and we got everything we need and more! Set up the chair, swing, bassinet and washed all her clothes. I am SO ready! Membrane sweep this Thursday, been contracting non-stop for days (much worse at night) so I can't wait to see if we've made any progress past 2 cm. I am at work this week, we'll see how this goes. Friday will be my last day and I'll start working from home. This feels so real now, and ALL I can think about is the beautiful moment when they lay our precious new baby on my chest for Hubby and I to adore.. We've been waiting so long for this! He is so excited too, has been sitting in my rocker and sorting baby clothes all weekend, saying "awwww little Marley dress, little Marley socks, etc." It is finally sinking in for him too after the contraction madness.. any moment now! He says he's going to hold her every moment I'm not feeding her.. I'm so excited to see him truly happy again and to watch him become the proud Daddy I know he can be! We're ready! Now for the longest (maybe) 2WW of my life!! Lol


----------



## brunettebimbo

How exciting :mrgreen:


----------



## TTCaWee1

Bb - yessss it was a poo blow out. I was changing a pee diaper and sliding the fresh one under her bum when she shat. I tried to protect myself with the diaper by blocking the poo but it ricocheted off the diaper and all over her. It was on her body, arm, face, all over the changer...I had to give her a bath once I got her somewhat wiped down. It was bad.


----------



## goldstns

Morgan- so cute! Excited for u!

rachel- cute onesie!!

julie- loved the pic...so look like elbows.

bb- hows the ab pain? See a doc yet?

today is my last day before my health kick!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Rachel I love that outfit. 
Morgan glad you had a good weekend. 
Bb that stinks. 
Afm I didn't have hot flashes last night which is a plus. But I slept like crap. Oh well. Happy Monday.


----------



## RobertRedford

OMG Rachel, the poo play by play was too much. Lmao.


----------



## frsttimemama

Rachel, I LOVE that onsie! Sooo cute! Sorry about the poo problem. :( 

Morgan, I was beginning to wonder about you. Glad you're doing well, that Marley stayed in, and DH put his foot down! So glad that DH is getting so excited! 

Britt, I HATE being late for anything, especially work. Blah. 

Katrina, yay for no hotflashes! Sorry you slept like crap. 

Amanda, how are you?

Nikki, what's your plan?

AFM, I'm on break. Haha. I've gotten a lot done, even started supper in the crock pot! (Beef and broccoli -- a Pinterest recipe I've used several times. It's sooooo good!) I have a lot more to do, but I'm gonna get ready and go have lunch with my dad. We're going to try some new Mexican place in town. Hopefully it's yummy. Then I have to go to Walmart and run to the bank which just so happens to be in another town. Then back to clean some more! And more laundry of course. Ha. I'm still catching up from vacation. I know that's sad.. Being pregnant and working 6-7 days a week, once you get a little behind, it seems like it just kinda snowballs unfortunately. We've started talking names, but nothing definite yet.


----------



## brunettebimbo

TTCaWee1 said:


> Bb - yessss it was a poo blow out. I was changing a pee diaper and sliding the fresh one under her bum when she shat. I tried to protect myself with the diaper by blocking the poo but it ricocheted off the diaper and all over her. It was on her body, arm, face, all over the changer...I had to give her a bath once I got her somewhat wiped down. It was bad.

I have a trick for poo stained clothes. Think I may have seen it on BnB. I didn't believe it would work but it does!

*Use stainer remover 
*Wash and dry as normal
*Place on a window ledge for a few days. 

I guess it's sun bleaching. Tristan had bolognaise on his shirt, did this and it was gone within a few days!

Nikki yes I did. He wasn't sure what it was. Prescribed Naproxen which seems to be helping it settle down!

So my car was towed to a garage, bloody clutch has gone. I can't believe how much bad luck we seem to be having recently!


----------



## HWPG

good monday morning ladies!
we need some good fortune in this thread - everyone's bumming or having bad things happen to them! someone burn some incense!
it's crap weather here - yesterday it rained and was all melty and today we have freezing rain/sleet and the roads are covered in slush and white again. boo, go away winter! 
tonight after work, OH and i are going to BRU to look at strollers - yay! i'm glad to check one thing off the list with him.


----------



## frsttimemama

Ew Mirolee! That weather sounds horrible! :( I hope it gets better soon! I'm better now, by the way. I was just having a moment this morning. Haha.

What kind of carseats and strollers have you all gotten or are you planning to get? We will be starting to look into that type of thing shortly. We have looked at Walmart, but we aren't loving anything from there. Last time we got a great deal at Target. Just curious!


----------



## brunettebimbo

I have the Silvercross Surf and a Maxicosi Car Seat. Tristan is now in the Britax King Plus.


----------



## TTCaWee1

We bought the graco roadrunner combo. It's a bad ass jogging stroller and the carrier is super light and holds baby up to 35#. Got it in all black

https://m.toysrus.com/skava/static/...uctId=19039616&domain=https://www.toysrus.com


----------



## morganwhite7

We have a Graco SnugRide I think it's called?

Stupid contractions are really getting painful (feel like my CS uterine scar is going to RIP!?!) and it is making work very difficult! They're about 5 mins apart, seems like they're back to back though. I really wish they'd just get worse already and stop teasing me!!!


----------



## asmcsm

We also have a Graco Snugride 35 click connect. 

I've been getting braxton hicks contractions since last night. Pretty sure I'm a little dehydrated though and that's brought them on :?


----------



## RobertRedford

I'm still having a rough day. at work and having trouble keeping myself together. broke down last night and asked my ex hubs to come with me to the d&c, didn't go over well, we ended up getting in a huge fight. ugh. he may come but surely hates me regardless. really sad today. 

will catch up later, sorry for all the bummed out posts, life is throwing me some serious curveballs right now.


----------



## Ingodshand

Kara- You look awesome! I feel so sorry for your friend, but you guys are so lucky to have each other! I tried the EPO both oral and vaginal last night and I am not sure they did anything but the vaginal was not scary at all.

BB- Nice temp rise!

Julie- Yay for hitting 35 weeks!!

Katrina- How are you feeling today? Any more hot flashes??

Ashley- Sorry you felt so bad yesterday. I agree that some retail therapy might be just what you need! Do you have any consignment shops in your area? You could call and see if they have any maternity clothes

Cassidy- Feeling any better today?

Amanda- So sorry you had a rough night. Sending you big hugs and hope you are feeling better today!!!

Rachel- Love the onesie!!

Sandy- Sorry you are sad about DH being away, but enjoy your time and REST!!!

Morgan- So glad your shower went well! The pics on facebook looked so cute! Your DH sounds so sweet! How much of the EPO are you taking? The contractions sound exciting!

Mirolee- Have fun shopping tonight!

AFM- Started EPO yesterday and hoping it is doing something! Felt some cramps last night and Evan was moving like crazy! I made and froze some tuna noodle casserole last night and just got back from Aldi's where I bought ingredients to make all the rest of my meals! So excited!!!


----------



## Ingodshand

Amanda- I am so glad that your ex might come to the D&C with you. You never know where life will bring you. Rob is actually my highschool boyfriend but we broke up many times before we actually got married. We were engaged in our early 20's and broke up, but he was always the person that I wanted around when I was upset or needed someone. I hope your ex gives you the support you need.

Post whatever and whenever you want!!!:hugs:


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

RR- I am so sorry you are having a rough time right now. I hope that he comes with you! I also sent you a message on FB with my info (it was easier than doing it here..or i'm just lazy..LOL)

Morgan- Glad you had a great baby shower, but i'm sorry your MIL threw a fit!

I've decided rather than the 7 weeks I was originally going to take off, i'm going to take 9 weeks instead. We've come into about $1,000 and it will help make up for the pay I won't be getting and I want to be home as long as possible. I'm terrified to tell my boss. They are not real happy i'm going to be out. I figure i'll just talk to HR first, and then I'll tell her when it's set in stone. HR doesn't want to talk until I have 60 days left until my due date.


----------



## brunettebimbo

They should think themselves lucky. In the UK you take 9 months off paid and can have an additional 3 months off unpaid!


----------



## Disneybaby26

Britt- you're so entitled, try not to worry!!

Amanda- I'm sorry it's been so rough for you lately!! I hope everything goes as smoothly as possible! We're always here for support!

We got the bob motion travel system (bob stroller, britax carrier), installed this weekend! :) I wanted something with inflatable rubber tires that won't wear down bc I walk everyday(and want to bring the babe) and we travel a lot of places that require a lot of walking (disney obviouslyyyy)! :)
https://m.buybuybaby.com/m/product/bob-reg-motion-travel-system-in-black/1041518298


----------



## RobertRedford

Thanks, ladies. All of this is so freaking hard to manage right now. I'm a hot mess at work, thank god for water proof make up. I took Friday off otherwise I would have taken the day off to stay in bed and pull myself together. 

I hope he can find it in him to come with, but I understand if he cannot. Its so hard, I know he is hurt too, the divorce sucks, I would just so appreciate his support even though he is the last person that should be offering it up. He must have told his sister, who sent me an awful nasty text this morning, which was just icing on the cake.


----------



## brunettebimbo

What, why would she do that? :hugs:


----------



## RobertRedford

No idea. She had some awful words to say to me. I was the one who ended the relationship so I guess I am the one who is "responsible" for his pain in her eyes. Which is fine i guess.


----------



## brunettebimbo

:hugs:


----------



## HWPG

oh RR, so sorry. again, i can remember all of that. i hope your ex is able to be by your side.

we are being giving a babytrend carseat - two bases and the bucket. we're also registering for a britax boulevard 70 CS - this is specific for OH's truck, and it's convertible so it will go from 5# to 70# (rear, then forward facing). when Minion gets too big for the bucket in my car, we'll buy another car seat. in regards to jogging stroller, we can either get the babytrend brand (to fit the bucket carseat) or get a general brand (bob or phil$teds) that is compatible. i want it for walking, mostly, but if OH commits to running with the baby, i want him to have the vote in the stroller. i think i'll be registering for the lightweight baby trend stroller also, just to have for quick trips.


----------



## asmcsm

Sarah- we do actually have a consignment store here in town that's right across the street from where my work use dto be located I just always forget about it! lol Will have to go look there soon.

Ugh Amanda, I'm so sorry that things have been so rough lately :(. The whole situation just kinda sucks. I wish I could give you a big hug :hugs: I hope you get some support for your D&C though

Soooo apparently DH and I are going to see Jason Mraz again tonight bahahahaha. DH went on craigslist and found 3 tix on sale for $225 so we're going to take his little brother to see him tonight.


----------



## wavescrash

Ok I seriously hate you now :(


----------



## clynn11

LOL Ash that's hilarious. Maybe you'll get a pic with him tonight!!! Tell him to do it for the baby book! Lol!

Amanda (RR)- :hugs: :hugs: Hun i'm soooo sorry you're having to deal with all of this!! I hope he can find it in his heart to come and be supportive for you. Someone needs to be there! Hell, i'll drive down there and be with you so you're not alone :hugs:

BB- Yeah look at that temp rise! I'd say you O'd comparing to other charts, can't wait to see your next temp! And to get the ball rolling on testing!

Britt- Pffft they're gonna have to deal with it! You're having a baby and obviously you want the most time with your baby as possible! They can eff off lol.

Sarah- Thanks for asking! I'm feeling a little better *knock on wood* threw up once this morning so we'll see how the rest of the day goes lol. FX that epo is doing something!! Can't wait to see little Evan!!

Morgan- Eeek sounding very promising! Keep us updated on lil miss Marley J! Did you decide on a middle name for sure??

Sandy- It sounds like you're getting a crap load done! I need to kick myself into gear and start getting everything accomplished that I want to. We keep saying we're gonna get paint and paint Zuri's room and then procrastinate! Lol!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Ashlee that is awesome I'm jealous!
Rr I'm sorry things are so tough right now, your awesome and post when ever you please. 
Morgan I can't wait to see Marley j! You looked so cute at your shower. 
Afm no hot flashes today or last night. My brothers dumb dog wanted to go see the neighbors when I was on the tractor today. Which pissed me off she hates Amish so why she wanted to go there I have no idea.


----------



## clynn11

Katrina yay for no hot flashes! Side affects keeping to a minimal hopefully. I am so excited for you!!!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

You're all right ladies! there is nothing they can do! but I honestly do feel bad because i'm going to be out ALL summer and no one can take any vacation time while i'm off. I think they are all semi bitchy because I'm pretty much not allowing the other 3 girls in my department a vacation unless it's before June or in September... i'd probably be irked too, if it were another coworker.. but.. I won't get a vacation this year, and I stop accuring vacation time after i'm off for 30 days, so I won't get much time when I get back to work,so I figure i'm going to take as much as we can afford. So.. tough for them!!!

Ash- Cool you get to go again!!!

We got the Graco SnugRide 40 or something like that. I know the carsear and stroller have already been bought. I need to look into a nice jogging stroller that won't break the bank beacuse i'm going to start training for my next half marathon soon after baby is born.


----------



## RobertRedford

Thanks ladies! He reached out to my sister, who encouraged him to come with me. So, we're getting somewhere. Still having hard day but things are looking up. 

Kara, I LOVE Bob strollers. They last for ever and as a runner they are actually great to run with. Plus so easy to manuever and they have a high weight limit. My only beef with them is that if you have it parked with a low weight baby in it and have a diaper bag on the handles, it can get a little tippy. 

Ash, awesssommmeee. SO jealous. I love Jason Mraz. Glad you got some clothes, too. 

Cassidy, thank you, hugs. So sweet of you to offer. My sister will come if he can't, and its close to her house, so I can spend the weekend with them recuperating. 

I bought a pair of maternity pants that I am going to return unless anyone wants them. They're size 27 petite paige premium denim. they have the elastic panels by the pocket, not the belly band. also an isabella oliver maternity tunic tank, size 0. I'll send them to anyone who wants them and will wear them.


----------



## RobertRedford

ps, for those of you who want a nice jogging stroller w/o breaking the bank, look on craigslist. there are TONS of really nice used BOB revolutions for really inexpensive. They may be a little faded, but all the ones I have seen are in great shape. The replacement parts are inexpensive, too, so you can piece a used one back together to make a nice new (to you) one.


----------



## RobertRedford

my ex finally texted back. " you should have someone take you who is going to be there for you and support you through this whole thing. that person isn't me"


queue the water works.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Oh RR I am so sorry!!! *hugs*


----------



## clynn11

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## frsttimemama

Amanda, I'm so sorry! I wish he could find it in his heart to be there for you, but either way, his sister shouldn't run her mouth and make this any worse than it already is for you. Goodness! Hugs!

Morgan, sounds so promising! Oh my goodness! FX!

Cassidy, glad you're feeling better today.

Ashlee, so exciting to go see him again! I agree with the baby book idea! ;)

Thanks for all the input on carseats and strollers! I appreciate it! We will probably get another Graco SnugRide Connect because we got a second base for our old one (that's what we had) so we didn't have to switch back and forth between my car and his truck. As for the stroller, we do a lot of things.. walking, festivals, races, tractor pulls, community things, so we're thinking probably something with a rubber tire. We've looked at BabyTrend at Walmart, but haven't really made any kind of a decision. 

I got a lot done, but I have kinda run out of steam, and I could use a nap.. except it's almost 4 pm now so that would not work well. The place we were going for lunch is apparently closed on Monday's so we went to another Mexican place in town and got fajitas. I had only been there once a long long time ago. Sooooo good! Yum!


----------



## HWPG

oh. sweetie. so sorry.
it sucks that he's the person you want to be there with you, but at least he's being honest with you. i am hopeful that things between you two will come around again, because there are definitely feelings everywhere. 
BIG GIANT HUGS!


----------



## RobertRedford

It has turned into him telling me that this is manipulative emotional blackmail. so, sadly, i dont think we're getting any where. 

awful. just awful. i dont know what to do with myself i am so sad.


----------



## HWPG

he's hurt. clearly. unfortunately, can't fault him that, being human and all. but it doesnt suck or hurt less to have him lash out. i'm sorry that you're feeling so vulnerable and emotional and that he's hitting you while youre down. IMO, i would just take a break from texting with him. the silence is HARD, but it may help you both to kind of breathe for a moment. just a thought. (it's like you *want* to hear from him, but there's nothing nice to say right now, but you'd rather hear something than nothing.... a cycle.... even if you just say "ok for 30 mins i'm going to turn my phone off". then check after 30 mins).
will your sister be able to take you and you can stay there? some nice quiet time, get some magazines stocked up, maybe a journal...? i know journaling really helped me, during and after. even if no one reads it, it kind of feels like youre telling someone anyways. indulge in some ice cream maybe. watch the movie "frozen" 15 times - girls rule! sing "let it go" with tears running down your face :)


----------



## RobertRedford

Thanks, Mirolee. I stopped responding. I have nothing more to say. too sad. my sister will (and gladly) will go with me and I will stay with her afterwards and rest up. 

He is not going to change his mind and I just have to accept it. I can't force him to come and the back and forth doesn't help. We're both far too emotionally invested. 

taking some really deep breaths and coutning down the hours until I am off of work.


----------



## frsttimemama

Amanda, I wish I had some advice or something to say that could help you feel better. I don't. Just know that we are here for you anytime you want to talk about anything. I think that Mirolee's advice is very good. I hope that you are able to find some way to find some peace in all of this sad turmoil in your life right now. Know that things WILL get better. They won't stay this way forever. I can't speak on the part of divorce, only on the loss. Our situations were different there, but a loss is still a loss in my opinion. I don't care if you are 5 weeks, 25 weeks, or 45 weeks. I am always here if you want to talk about anything that I can help with or even just someone to listen. I'm glad your sister is willing and able to go with you.


----------



## jury3

Waves-Weird about your finger...seems random lol Glad you figured it out though!

Ashlee-Such a jerk! I can't believe you got to meet and you are going again! 

Morgan-So glad everything went well! I'm glad DH told MIL that she couldn't be in the room...bummer she took it so hard. She'll get over it. 
I can't believe you are having so many contractions. Hopefully they will turn into the real deal soon and not just keep torturing you for days!

Rachel-to follow up what bb said, with cloth diapering they say the best way to avoid stains is to lay them in the sun...Also if you are strictly bf then their poo is water soluble so you are supposed to just be able to throw it in the wash.

bb-Sorry you're having a rough day! Car problems suck!

Sandy-We had the graco snugride click connect 35, but it didn't fit in our stroller so now we have the graco snugride classic connect 30. We have the joovy twin stroller, it's a frame and you just snap the carseats in. When they get bigger we are thinking the baby jogger city mini. 

Amanda-I'm so sorry :hugs: I wish there was something I could do or say that could make you feel better....

Sarah-I hope things start moving along for you!
Would you mind sharing the tuna casserole recipe with me? I love tuna casserole...all I've ever made myself is the tuna helper though lol

Britt-Who cares what those people think, you need to do what's best for you and your baby! Luckily you get 12 weeks with FMLA so they can't punish you or anything. Besides, it's just a few more weeks than you were doing before...

Katrina-So glad you didn't have any hot flashes last night! I did not enjoy them at all. Luckily I only had them one or twice while taking clomid.

AFM-I feel like I'm getting bh more often. I was laying in bed this morning and kept having them. Also noticed some pain/pressure in my lower back, kind of on my tailbone. The bottom of my belly kind of hurts, kind of crampy but not bad. Not tons going on but I feel like my body is getting tired of being pregnant lol


----------



## frsttimemama

Julie, sorry you're so uncomfortable. Sounds like your body is tired of being pregnant, but how could it not be since you have TWINS in there!

Sarah, did you end up doing some freezer meals? Sorry if I missed it.


----------



## jury3

I just realized we only have 3 weeks from Wed until our c-section date...what?!?! That is if I make it that far. I feel as though I should probably get off the couch and do something...lol


----------



## frsttimemama

Haha well if that's not motivation! It's crazy it's that time already!

I wish my mom would talk to me about something other than the baby, baby stuff, being pregnant, and baby stuff (yes twice!) Geeesh. I appreciate that she's excited (I am, too!), but enough is enough sometimes. And not only that, but we have everything we need except for a bouncer seat, car seat, stroller, and clothes/blankets/décor if it's a girl. She loves buying baby stuff, but I just don't need it. Ahh!

ETA that by no means am I not appreciative of it all, I'm just.. overwhelmed and a tad bit frustrated. I know she wants to help, and I appreciate it. I wouldn't have all I have if not for her and others. I just don't need much this time around.


----------



## jury3

I totally understand! Sounds like my MIL. She's all about these babies. She wants to see me, which really just means she wants to stare at my belly or try to feel them move. She has become obsessed with Goodwill and Once Upon A Child where she buys things that we've told her we don't want/need. I had to tell her to stop texting me and asking how I was feeling. It gets annoying when other people are always asking me but she was asking every other day. I know she's trying to be nice, but how do you think I'm feeling?! My answer is not going to change unless it's something like "well I'm having contractions every 5 min and my water broke" lol That's not something I would tell her anyway! I've already told DW she has to wait to tell people until we are at L&D and confirmed that things are actually happening.


----------



## frsttimemama

I don't blame you there! My mom is very similar, especially after our last experience.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Rr I'm sorry. Hugs sent your way. 
Julie I used to think I hated mil but now I realize it's my fil I can't stand and their weird relationship. 
Sandy it's frustrating when people get that way. 
My mom is putting me down she keeps telling me it's not a race to get pregnant and that she didn't get pregnant right away. I'm getting irritated, her and my dad didn't know each other very long when they got married so it's understandable they waited. But Dh and I will be together 5 years this fall. I don't want to hear we are rushing things and it will happen when God decides. I try to explain to her the likely hood of me getting pregnant without help is slim, she doesn't get it. She is a nurse she should be more understanding.


----------



## wavescrash

jury3 said:


> Waves-Weird about your finger...seems random lol Glad you figured it out though!

Lol it really is the weirdest thing. I didn't notice any injury or a cut or anything that could have gotten infected. I just woke up in the middle of the night and it hurt & got worse until I couldn't move it. It didn't look like there might be an infection until after 4 or 5 days. It's almost back to normal now. I mean, I could move it the very next day no problem/no pain but then the infected skin peeled off and my nail looked a little weird but now it's back to normal for the most part. Strangest thing lol.


----------



## Cowgirl07

That is weird waves. I'm glad it's getting better though. 
I'm sorry for all my venting the last few days Dh is convinced I have pms again.


----------



## frsttimemama

Katrina, that's so frustrating! I'm really sorry that she isn't more understanding, especially being a nurse.


----------



## frsttimemama

Waves, how weird. Glad it's better though!

Katrina, you're totally fine! TTC sucks sucks SUCKS!! Vent away, that's what we are here for. I don't know why your mom thinks you are "rushing" it. It's so scary when you're trying to get pregnant and you wonder if you even can.. and that spills over into the rest of your life, or at least it did mine, no matter how hard I tried. It's even worse when Hubby is healthy and you feel like "the broken one". You're not broken though. You'll get your BFP soon, I'm so sure!


----------



## frsttimemama

Just stumbled across this onsie.. so cute! I will probably buy this for myself.

https://www.etsy.com/listing/116584970/after-every-storm-there-is-a-rainbow-of


----------



## Cowgirl07

That's the thing, Dh is perfect which I great but gives me guilt. 
Love the shirt! It's so cute.


----------



## frsttimemama

We were in the same boat as you guys, Katrina. Don't let the guilt get to you. Don't blame yourself. You're doing everything right. You've done nothing wrong. You're not broken. They're gonna get you all fixed up with the Femara, I'm sure of it!


----------



## goldstns

Julie - Alia is only on breast milk and her poop stains. I'll have to try the sun idea.

robert-sending hugs!! So sry babe.

katrina- let in out girl!


----------



## RobertRedford

Thanks for the huge overwhelming amount of support ladies. I truly don't know what I would do without you all. My ex called me right as I was walking into spin and said that he would come, but wants to bring his dad for support... Not ideal but he is still practically family too and If that is what it takes, I'm okay with it. Saturday morning it is.


----------



## Ingodshand

That is great news Amanda! So glad he will be there for you!

Also, thank you so much for the sweet gift. I know Evan will love them! I am so glad that I met you girls and we are able to share this journey together no matter where we are in it.


----------



## clynn11

Amanda I am glad he's decided to come. Hope everything goes smoothly.

It's gonna happen for you katrina, I know it. Tell your mom to bug off, you'd think she'd be a bit more understanding!! TTC is so stressful and doubting your own bodies capabilities is the worst feeling. We're here for you lady!!

Afm, went and saw some friends today then went to my mom's for dinner. My friends baby girl was born last September so the seasons line up perfectly. They gave us about 25 0-3m onesies in great condition! Zuri is already spoiled!


----------



## jury3

Katrina-Sorry about your mom. Sometimes I don't understand why family (or anyone really) feels the need to put their 2 cents in! My mom made a comment about me overreacting today when I was telling her about being afraid my water might break while shopping the other day. Why would she even need to say that? First of all, she knows I joke around and say dumb things all the time. Second of all, it's not like I was rushing off to the doctor or freaking out over it. Why can't our mothers just think before they speak...if it isn't going to be helpful in anyway, just keep it to yourself! You guys are making a baby on your own timeline...it's not like you started trying to get preggo right after marriage and jumped right to IVF or something. No one is ever happy! That's why we have to do what is best for us!

Sandy-Cute onsie!

Nikki-I know breast milk poop stains, just pointing out that it's water soluble so you can throw it in the wash. Unlike poop after they start eating solids or if they've had formula, you have to remove it from the diaper before washing. The sun bleaching thing is definitely something they talk about a lot in the world of cloth diapering though, it's supposed to work wonders on stains.

Amanda-I'm glad he's going to join you...a little weird that he needs to bring his dad for support, but at least he's going I guess.

Cassidy-We have been given so many hand-me-down girl clothes that I've actually given some back lol Especially 0-3 months, that seems to be what everyone either has or wants to buy. 

AFM-We worked on our to-do list a little tonight. Trying to finish up a little bit of baby clothes washing. It's basically all finished. Just a few random things and finishing up some organizing. 

We are meeting with a pediatrician in the morning. We have another one picked out, but their office doesn't meet with parents before hand. They figure a referral should be good enough...Seems weird to me. Just bc you have a good rating online and a friend or my doc referred you doesn't mean our personalities will mesh! Am I the only one that thinks that's weird?


----------



## brunettebimbo

Amanda I'm glad he came round to the idea. 

Katrina big hugs :hugs:

Julie I'm not sure, in the UK you don't get to pick so it sounds normal to me :lol: You go into labour, ring the delivery suit and you see whoever is on duty.


----------



## jury3

Sarah, Morgan, Kara...it's our month for babies! We will definitely get to meet our babies this month!


----------



## brunettebimbo

AFM - Temp stayed the same this morning! If it goes up again, stays the same or goes down a fraction tomorrow I will get crosshairs.

Typically 7DPO will fall on a Sunday and my Doctors is shut. Will 8DPO be ok do you think?


----------



## jury3

bb-Do you get to pick your pediatrician? I know they have pediatricians at the hospital we are delivering in that are just there and we don't pick them, but the one we use after we leave we have to pick. 
Not going to lie, I'm glad we pick our obstetricians too. I'm sure it would be fine if I end up having to use someone else, but I've spent months getting to know my doc and feel most comfortable with her delivering my babies. I trust her and she knows what I want. There are enough "unknowns" associated with labor and delivery, I don't need anymore! lol

And, yes, 8dpo should be fine. I had to do mine on 8 dpo a few times. I think they say 6-8 dpo is the best time.


----------



## brunettebimbo

No. The Peadiatrician who is on duty checks baby and gives you the thumbs up to be discharged. Check ups on baby after then are done by a midwife and health visitor.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Mom's and MIL's can sure be annoying. My mom is on me about EVERYTHING! She is constantly telling me that I need to eat healthy, not take Tylenol so much, and then the other day she said "let's discuss your birth plan!" I was like "Uhhh, what?" she's trying to be helpful and I appreciate a lot of what she does for me, but I think it's hard for her to remember that even though i'm her daughter, that i'm a grown woman and I can figure things out for myself. It drives me up a wall sometimes. Luckily, MIL doesn't give us any trouble. We haven't seen or talked to her in almost 3 months. It's like they have no idea we are even having a baby.


----------



## Ingodshand

My water broke!! Haha April fool's!!

Nothing new to report, but headed to the doctors soon for a checkup and hopefully will see some progress!

Julie- April is going to be so much fun!! Cannot wait for all the babies!!

Sandy- will post the recipe later when I get on my computer.

Morning everyone else!!


----------



## HWPG

morning ladies!
here is my MIL rant - a little background first (just in case): my bf came from Russia when he was 16 and styaed with an American family. we call them the "host" family. his mother and father stayed in Russia. his dad passed away in 2011, his mom is still alive and living in Moscow. this story is about host-MIL.
first, we hate each other. perhaps that is too strong, but there is no love between us. i have tried and tried to get her to like me, but it's not gonna happen, so i've moved into the "support yet ignore their reltaionship" stage. basically this means that if OH wants to visit her, he goes without me and i happily go shopping and eat fast food the weekends he's gone, and host-MIL and i have no interaction. we see each other once a year, at Thanksgiving. anyways, my mom sneds OH an email asking for host-MILs email (i would think to send an invite for my baby shower). OH tells me that "host-MIL doesnt do these things (showers) and not to invite her". i say to him" she can be like everyone else who doestn want to go and politely decline". 
him: well, we already had this conversation and she said just not to invite her at all.
me: well, that's not how my family works. we will never assume you dont want to go - you will always be invited, and the choice to attend or not is yours
him: but i'm telling you she doenst want to go
me: and i'm telling you that she can RSVP "no thank you".
him: (hem, haw, mutter). well i'm gonna hear about it
me: and when you do, you can tell host-MIL to a) decline and b) go fuck herself. because this is her first 'grandchild' and she doenst want to be apart of this celebration before it's even been planned. 
him: we'll celebrate the baby when we visit her
me: that's not how showers work. it's so everyone can get together who loves me, us, this baby, and celebrate together. but it's fine - i dont want her there anyways.
him: (hem, haw)
me: you know what? i dont even care that she goes, i dont. but it sucks that she'll be playing the role of 'grandma' on your side, and she doesnt see the need to even be invited. and it sucks that she said that to you. and it sucks that you didnt say to her "then just decline when you get the invite". she shouldnt put you in this position.

then he went on to say that she wouldnt go to one of her other childrens showers (to which i promptly disagreed and gave examples which he couldnt argue with). i called my mom today and told her to send the invite but not to ask for ANYTHING else - that i didnt want host-MILs input on anything. no "would you like to contribute X?" or "would you like to go in on this together?". host-MIL has some choices to make coming up - she doenst have to like me, but she has to tolerate me AND treat me like family, even if shes faking. i'm her theoretical daughter in law. and guess who gets to be in charge of baby K's schedule and visitations? me. i wont *not* let baby K see her, but it surely wont be on her schedule or terms. and for each situation where OH and i have to have a conversation about why she sucks so bad and why shes so..... mean isnt the right word, more like purposefully excluding me from her life.... guess who gets hurt? OH. our conversation even circled around to the fact that all i do is support their relationship while staying out of it, which works the best for him. and the only time i talk trash about her is like this - otherwise i'm all "go see your host-mom" and "call your host-mom". 
ugh. sorry. huge vent. i just dont understand people. fine, hate me, cut me out of your life. but seriously? she has to know that her actions have a negative effect on me, and in turn will effect her relationship with my child. i refuse to let her have this unilateral relationship with baby K just thru OH. thats not how it works. 
i could go on - give so many examples of situations where i was excluded from, hurt, ignored while in the same room, etc - but i've already written too much. sorry for the huge vent. well, not sorry, i feel better! but you know :)


----------



## Cowgirl07

She sounds terrible Mirolee! I'm sorry you have to deal with that


----------



## Lotalaughs16

ugh Mirolee, that sounds awful. I don't understand how people can act like that. 

I only read what was on this page, sorry ladies... I was swamped at work yesterday barely even ate lunch. I have to catch up on the rest of my work to day but I will try my hardest to jump on and at least read form this point on today and try to catch up later on the 25 pages I missed. 

Please give me some spark notes of what has happened...is any one in labor? are there any new babies? any new gender reveals?


----------



## Ingodshand

Mirolee- she just sounds so jealous and awful. I am so sorry you have to deal with her!


----------



## goldstns

experiment:
Alia had a blow out with poo. Here is her onesie pre-sun. Today it is sitting on my window ledge. Let see what it looks like in a few days. It is sunny with a few clouds here today. Hope you can see the stain in this picture.
 



Attached Files:







WP_20140401_002.jpg
File size: 17.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## HWPG

thanks gals. i know it might sound dramatic to some of you, but this woman is horrible. i'm not sure how she thinks she can continue to cut me out of her life like you cut a person out of a family picture - people make choices and choices have consequences.

nikki, yeah, you can def see that stain!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Ugh Mirolee!! what a bitch! I could NOT deal with that. Does he talk to his real mom at all?


----------



## wavescrash

Mirolee - Ugh that is just awful. I'm sorry you're having to deal with this/her and sorry he's being put in this position because of her. What a selfish woman.

Nikki - Good luck with the stain removal! So far we haven't had any blowouts but I know we did with Hannah so I'm sure our time with Leah will come. Hopefully not today now that I've said this lol.


AFM - I think Leah's belly button is healing improperly and need to get to her doctor to have them put silver nitrate or whatever on it to dry it out but don't have any way to get there since OH works during the week and we only have 1 car. Contemplated going to the ER when he gets home from work but I don't want to waste their time with something I should be seeing her ped for, you know? I just don't want to let it go but don't know how else I could get to the doc. My parent's are down to 1 car otherwise my mom could come during the day. My sister is in school & working full-time and doesn't have much free time during the day otherwise she would & those are basically my only "chauffeur" options.

Hannah's been at my grandma's since Saturday and should be coming home tomorrow. Maybe Thursday but likely tomorrow. I've missed her but I will say it was nice to get to nap during the day yesterday & straighten my hair and put on make-up today. Plus she was able to go to the playground and go for walks outside (not something I really want to do in our apartment complex & we're on a busy street/main road with no sidewalks) as well as play with a little boy her age. So it was good for her, that's for sure.

Quite awhile back I mentioned OH & I discussed moving out of state, possibly to Virginia or one of the Carolinas. Well about a month or so ago, one of my friends in Texas (San Antonio) basically said we should move there and they'd help us out where they could (i.e. letting OH stay with them while he looked for a job.) I actually may have mentioned this because I think I remember a few of you telling me about Texas. Anyway... ever since we've been talking about it on & off, never really intensely or anything. Whenever the weather gets really cold/snowy/shitty, we tend to bring it up how we just need to move to Texas already lol. Or when my Mom is being particularly annoying we talk about how we just need to move far away from her. Recently OH said when we get our tax return next February we should just use that to move down there. Now obviously we have a lot of talking to do regarding the issue and the way things go in my life... by the time next year rolls around, that idea might be totally scrapped but I really hope it's something we can stick to/do.

I Mapquested the drive for the heck of it and it would take about a day not including stopping. However the route I saw would take us through some pretty cool cities so I'd like to make a mini road-trip out of it & visit some of those major cities we'd pass through -- Louisville KY, Memphis & Nashville, Little Rock AK, Dallas & Austin, TX.

My biggest concern is the logistics of it all. I've moved out of state several times but only for myself. Never with kids/family so I don't know the best way to do something like this lol.


----------



## Disneybaby26

IT'S APRIL!! :) :) :)

5 babies coming this month?!? 3 of them diamond wearing little princesses!! I'm SO exited!!!!!

Morgan, how are you feeling?!

Mirolee- she sounds awful! I have a girlfriend in basically the same position and she has made it Very clear that she doesn't care if her husbands mother likes her or not-she will not see the baby without her there. Will you let OH take the babe to visit without you?

Julie- our ped doesn't do a consult before hand but they have an amazing reputation and I went there when I was a kid, and a lot if the doctors are actually the same and I'm very comfortable with the practice. Also, they always have a doc on call at yale, so when we deliver they just come check her out right then and schedule the first visit! :)

Thank you girls SO much for our little gifts!! Can't even have enough recieving blankies and they are so adorable!! Thanks Amanda for taking care of that for all of us!! :)


----------



## HWPG

no, baby K will not be visiting host-MIL without me there for oh... i would say like 4-5 years. partly because of her poor attitude, partly because when OH goes there, he does all her house projects - painting, digging, mowing, cutting down trees, loading wood, etc etc. This means that he would be occupied with said project, and she would be in charge of entertainment/parenting/disciplining/etc. And NOPE, not ok with that! i'm positive my child is going to be smothered by me (in a lets talk about your feelings and it's ok to cry when you fall down type of way), and i'm positive that is not her parenting style. although she did tell OH she was going to knit booties - i'm thinking about burning them in some ritualistic manner ;)
and yes, he talks to his bio-mom in Russia every Sunday. sometimes we skype with her. she has come to visit once per year every year since we've been dating, and stays about 3 weeks. we are not sure if she is coming this year, actually. the vacation time in Russia is not like America, for sure. plus cost and timing - we aksed her not to come in August, although any other time is fine, but we dont know how that works for her employer and such. but Olga loves me, and she reminds OH all the time to be good to me, and that i'm awesome ;) No qualms there :)


----------



## HWPG

on a different note, i got a "free carseat canopy" coupon code - i ended up getting a whole caboodle instead, recommended by a friend, but the code still applied (-$50). then i got an email from the sister companies - sevenslings, babyleggings, nursingpillow, a few others - with a coupon code for them as well. so i'm ordering the Minion 5 pairs of leggings, cost is s&h. i know some of you have done this also, but i didnt know if anyone else wanted the code to use. it's good for all the websites.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Yay for all the babies! 
Mirolee glad his bio mom is supportive. 
Amanda I love Texas. 
Afm my afternoon headache has commenced. I broke down and took some ibuprofen.


----------



## clynn11

:( Grrr Mirolee that makes me mad that host-MIL is such a B. She needs to be supportive of both of you, not just your OH. That's not fair and not how it works. And OH need to stand up to her for you it sounds like- because her treating you like that is NOT ok!

Katrina- sorry about the headache :hugs:

Kara- Holy crap over 37 weeks! She's gonna be here anytime!!

Sarah- FX for some progress!!!

BB- I'm sure 8dpo will be fine!

Brittney- not too much has happened. Morgan's been having some contractions but I saw on her IG that she hasn't progressed and is being sent home from L&D. Kayla (Kirby) found out she's having a girl and announced on FB, but she hasn't been on here much. Katrina is on femara and we're all keeping our FX. BB has O'd (we think) and will be going in for testing on 8dpo. Amanda (RR) is going in for a D&C unfortunately <3 How have you been?

Waves- I saw the pic you posted of her belly button and I agree it does look a little odd and irritated. I would take her in to ER if you have to, if that's the only time you can get there. You gotta do what you gotta do!


----------



## wavescrash

clynn11 said:


> Morgan's been having some contractions but I saw on her IG that she hasn't progressed and is being sent home from L&D.
> 
> Waves- I saw the pic you posted of her belly button and I agree it does look a little odd and irritated. I would take her in to ER if you have to, if that's the only time you can get there. You gotta do what you gotta do!

Yeah, I was gonna post here after seeing Morgan's IG... she said she's 2cm dilated, almost fully effaced, -2 station & (what looked like regular) contractions but not making more progress apparently. FX for you Morgan, thinking of you & Marley. Hope she stays put a little longer for you just for developmental reasons on her end but I know you're ready to meet her & get this prodromal labor over with lol.

Thanks Cassidy. My friend just commented that her oldest son's looked like that when he was younger too and she had to have the silver nitrate to heal it (which is what Leah's doc said she'd need.) Said the doc told her it wasn't really a concern so I guess I don't need to make an ER trip out of it. Seems that no harm will come in waiting. I posted about it on my mommy group the other day when it was crusty-looking and several people said that they can't feel it so it doesn't bother them. That's my biggest worry about it is if it's hurting her or if it'll get infected and obviously hurt her/make her sick. I'll have to see if my sister has any free time and try to get an appt during that time.


----------



## pdxmom

Hello Hello Ladies, it took me close to a week to really read and about everyone...now tht i have its difficult to remember everything :dohh:

Firstly Amanda im soo soo sorry u have to go thro this hun....lifes not fair with throwing so many bad shots your way...hang in there and im sure things will turn around hopefully soon...also best of luck for your situation with ex and baby daddy...i know its a confusing time...

Morgan - gosh ur having contrations...jeeshh...as much i want to c beautiful marley i hope she cooks for sometime more...loved your shower pics on fb...u look so cute...im sure baby jaxon was so happy for both mama and daddy 

Julie - cant believe youre still going strong....u rock girl!!!! uve done sucha brilliant job making those babies....so proud of u...:thumbup:

Kara - almost there sweetie almost there....:flower:

Sarah - i wish youre water had really broken and it wasnt an april fools joke :haha: hopefully soon..

Mirolee ur so gud at still working out and keeping fit...kudos babe...it suck about your mil...i would ideally tell u dont let it get to u but i know it does bcos my mil gets to me ALL THE TIME even tho she stays thousands of miles away...but bottom line is your baby your decisions...too bad if anyone feels bad or any other emotion :hugs:

Cassidy love your tummy pics tht u post on fb...looking gud hun

Katrina woohoo for femera...not long for tht BFP hun...all these side effects will seem so worth it in the end...:hugs:

Nikki - i truly believe in the sun whitening thing...in India most people cloth diaper and they have ALOT of sun and trust me u can never c stains on those fabrics...my mom insists tht i shud cloth diaper too which i really want to do and given tht baby will b coming just in the beginning of summer we shud not have any shortage of sun so hopefully ill manage to cloth diaper at least for the first 6 mths and once the rain starts i dono wat ill do :dohh::shrug:

Amanda all of your girls r gorgeous...leah is soo soo cute....love her hair colour...and about her belly button if u really r stuck with transport u shud consider goin to the er in the hrs tht u can move out of the house...i guess its better than to land yourself and baby esp in pain and suffering :kiss:


----------



## wavescrash

pdxmom said:


> Amanda all of your girls r gorgeous...leah is soo soo cute....love her hair colour...and about her belly button if u really r stuck with transport u shud consider goin to the er in the hrs tht u can move out of the house...i guess its better than to land yourself and baby esp in pain and suffering :kiss:

Thanks so much dear <3 I wish I could get a picture to truly capture the red tint in her hair when the sun hits it. I hope it doesn't fade or change too much.

I can't believe you're already almost 31 weeks. Hope you're doing okay and feeling well!!


----------



## pdxmom

wavescrash said:


> pdxmom said:
> 
> 
> Amanda all of your girls r gorgeous...leah is soo soo cute....love her hair colour...and about her belly button if u really r stuck with transport u shud consider goin to the er in the hrs tht u can move out of the house...i guess its better than to land yourself and baby esp in pain and suffering :kiss:
> 
> Thanks so much dear <3 I wish I could get a picture to truly capture the red tint in her hair when the sun hits it. I hope it doesn't fade or change too much.
> 
> I can't believe you're already almost 31 weeks. Hope you're doing okay and feeling well!!Click to expand...

Im doing gud hun...i have my days tho...main issue i face everyday is the freaking back pain...its killing me...i dont have any lower back pain strangely its all mid and upper back...i just dont know how to help myself...other than lying down no other posture seems to work...i have a dr app on fri i was goin to ask him whether muscle oitments r ok to use..things like bengay and stuff..have any of u ever tried them??


----------



## wavescrash

I _think_ I used something like that during my pregnancy with Hannah but I can't remember for certain. I remember hurting my lower back at work when I was like 10 weeks pregnant or something and I think I used Bengay and one of those Icy-Hot patches on my lower back. But like I said, I can't recall for sure so I don't wanna say "go ahead" in case I'm wrong lol.


----------



## Lotalaughs16

Thanks for the catch up! 

RR, I'm so sorry you have to go through that. I will be praying for you :hugs:

Yay for another girl in the group!

I've been praying for Katrina's BFP all month long :)

Been following Morgan on IG...impatiently waiting for all these april babies to make their debuts lol

BB, Yay for o'ing I'm so glad they are FINALLY giving you proper testing. 

Sonia, sorry about your back pain...hopefully the dr can give you some type of relief suggestion.


----------



## RobertRedford

so glad you have been able to receive the gifts! I have a few more to send out that i will do this week. Haven't been getting all that much done recently.

Thanks for all the good thoughts, ladies. Much appreciated.

Going to take a few days off of BnB. Having a really hard time at the moment and I can't really be supportive to others. I've been in tears for a few days straight now and I just need to retreat into myself for a bit. Keep in touch on fb!


----------



## wavescrash

RobertRedford said:


> so glad you have been able to receive the gifts! I have a few more to send out that i will do this week. Haven't been getting all that much done recently.
> 
> Thanks for all the good thoughts, ladies. Much appreciated.
> 
> Going to take a few days off of BnB. Having a really hard time at the moment and I can't really be supportive to others. I've been in tears for a few days straight now and I just need to retreat into myself for a bit. Keep in touch on fb!

:hugs: <3 Hang in there dear. Do what you need to do but know that we'll be here for you whenever you feel ready to come back.


----------



## goldstns

Well miss u Robert, but totally understand!


----------



## brunettebimbo

:hugs:


----------



## Cowgirl07

Amanda I understand, hugs sent your way. 
Sonia nice to hear from you. 
Morgan eek so excited for you!


----------



## frsttimemama

Mirolee, your MIL sounds awful. You have every right to vent. I can't imagine having to deal with that! Ugh. I'm very fortunate to have great in-laws so I just can't imagine having a MIL that is completely rude and impossible like that. You'd think she'd lighten up and come around by now since it's obvious that you're not going anywhere.. 

RR, I totally get it. Sending hugs your way! I hope things get better foyou quickly!

Waves, can you maybe take him to work one day then take her to the pediatrician?

Sonia, so glad to hear from you! :) Glad you're doing well for the most part!

Morgan, thinking of you! Hoping Miss Marley hangs in there just a little longer, but if it's time, hope it goes easy and well for you! Keep us updated! 

BB, FX for a spike tomorrow! 

Sarah, that was a mean April Fool's joke! Lol. I was like "Oh yayyy! Nooo!" Haha. FX for some progress!

I'm sure I missed some things. Sorry! Work was crazy today. 11 hours later.. bleh. I'm just proud that I came home and cooked since it's just me again tonight. Gosh I miss my hubby! Lol. I must say I still struggle eating all the carbs I should. I mostly want them in the form of sweets between meals. ;) Now I'm getting ready to fold a whole lotta laundry and mayyyybe clean our room and the bathrooms and wait for hubby to call. I feel like the first tri exhaustion is getting better, but I'm definitely still tired. I had quite the bloated bumpy belly going on today. I felt like I looked about 7 months pregnant. I've lost 3 pounds. I worry when I'm losing weight though because I'm afraid Baby isn't getting enough nutrition, but I seriously swear I eat ALL. THE. TIME! Or at least it certainly feels that way. At least my sugars have been good though. That makes me feel a little better. I had one that was a little too high the other day, so I've just determined that I probably shouldn't eat Strawberry Frosted Mini-Wheats. No big loss I guess. Could be worse. Hopefully it stays ok over the next 23.5 weeks!


----------



## goldstns

Update on the experiment... Looks like its 75% off. I'll give it a few more days and update w a pic


----------



## Ingodshand

Just a quick update, I am 50% effaced but not yet dilated. At least we have some progress! I really started swelling today so will be laying off the salt all day tomorrow. My bp was great and no protein in my urine so I think it is just diet and maybe the weather as it was 83 today!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Fx Evan comes soon!


----------



## frsttimemama

Nikki, that's awesome! Gonna have to keep that trick in mind for sure! 

Sarah, so glad you made a little progress, even if it's not as much as you had hoped! FX for more and that the swelling goes down. Try to drink enough but not too much and rest as much as you can.

Katrina, how are you holding up with the femara?

I'm feeling pretty accomplished tonight. I got some of my mental to-do list done. The bedroom is 98% clean and the living room is clean and the kitchen is 90% clean. The laundry is folded and put away. And I have to tackle the bathrooms and mop the floors tomorrow or Thursday. Not too shabby. Obviously as well as finish all the other piddly things I didn't get to. Wish I had gotten more done, but I got tired and quit. Gotta love trying to get ready for company all weekend, which reminds me I need to go to the grocery. I'm going to make hubby go with so he can help load and unload it all. Lol. This tired lady is headed to bed now. Goodnight ladies!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Much better today after I took some ibuprofen, I have had headaches in the afternoon but not terrible. No nausea or anything


----------



## wavescrash

LOL so OH is pretty good about helping me out with the baby. If it's the weekend, he'll take turns doing night feedings with me and let me sleep in a little in the morning. Helps a lot with diapers/feedings when he gets home from work in the evening. I really can't complain. HOWEVER the lack of sleep is killing me and makes me a very grumpy person in the middle of the night. Last night I asked him to get the feeding when she woke up around 6am (his alarm for work was set to go off at 7am.) He said, "Would you be mad if I said no?" to which I replied "Yeah I would, but I'd feed her myself." So I angrily got out of bed and made a comment along the lines of "Just remember I haven't gotten a full night's sleep since she was born and you get a full night sleep almost every single night." He went to work, I woke up angry still but got over it. About an hour ago he said he wanted to get to bed because he was going to do all the feedings tonight. I told him not on a night when he has to work in the morning & he said it doesn't matter lol. I mean, who am I to complain?? I'll wake up every time she does anyway because he generally doesn't hear her fuss until she's actually crying but hopefully I'll be able to fall back to sleep quickly and make the most of it. But then part of me wants to be spiteful (not sure why? maybe I'm still a little angry about last night after all lol) and just do the feedings myself so he can ask me about it tomorrow and I can say something like "You had to get up for work, so I took care of it."

For some reason today I've had a big increase in bleeding and my incision/uterus/area around the incision hurts a lot more too. I'm sure it's nothing but I honestly have no idea what's normal with a c/s recovery lol.


----------



## jury3

Mirolee-Host MIL sounds hideous! I don't understand people like that...

Nikki-Can't wait to see how it turns out!

Sonia-I was just wondering what you were up to...Don't be afraid to cloth diaper in winter, lots of people do it all year round. I'm not sure what they do when they can't hang them outside in the sun...I'll have to research that. 

Amanda-You are amazing for being incharge of all the gifts! Don't feel obligated to worry about any of that right now...Take all the time you need. We are here whenever you need us :) :hugs:

Sarah-Progress! Get to walking girl! Then put your feet up and drink lots of water!

Waves-Lol about DH. I'm sure I will be like that...have days where I get pissed at her for not doing something even though I know she has to work. We do that kind of stuff now just with the dogs lol
Def call your doc if you are worried about your incision. Have you been doing too much today? I know increased activity can cause more bleeding/irritation. 

AFM-Skipped out on meeting the pedi today. We didn't want to get up early lol DW helped me arrange our bedroom. We put the pack n play double bassinet together and started going through some things. DW was freaking out a little bit, it was pretty funny. Hard to believe we'll have babies this month!
Doc apt tomorrow, no u/s. I'm curious if I've made any progress since I've had increased bh. 
I shaved today and it was so much work...started thinking maybe I should get everything waxed before the babies get here so I don't have to worry about it for a while lol I could sure use a mani/pedi too. Maybe I'll just make a day of it...waxing and nails!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Urgh


----------



## HWPG

I'm also thinking about gettin waxed, esp cause it will be spring into summer for four months of pregnancy. I'm wondering if being hairless will help with healin downtown. Thoughts?


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

RR- I am so sorry you are feeling down, but it's completely understandable. Take all the time you need. We will be here when you get back!!

Sonia- Good to hear from you!! I have a lot of back pain as well! It's horrible!

Sarah- Glad to hear you are making some strides towards Evan coming!

afm- meeting someone on Thursday about daycare! I hate to think about it already when she isn't even here yet, but I need to get it locked down. I also need to call and get a pediatrician.. haven't done that yet either!


----------



## Ingodshand

Waves- So sorry you are still in pain, but I would say that it takes a long time to heal from a c-section. At least a few months before the pain goes away and even longer before you get the feeling back around the scar. It does get better though:flower:

Julie- Waxing and Nails sounds like a great plan for today!

BB- Sorry for the temp drop!

Sandy- You are a beast! I cannot believe how much you are able to get done! 

Mirolee- Not sure if the waxing will help with healing but will probably make things a little less messy!

You guys keep mentioning IG.. what is that?

Can not believe that today is my due date!!! It seems like only yesterday that we got our BFP and I was so scared of losing another baby. My swelling is not as bad but still noticeable. Chugging my water and laying off the sodium!


----------



## Lotalaughs16

Morning Ladies...

Waves, I feel like those spiteful thoughts are always in our heads when we don't get what we want lol I do that with housework to my hubby...he finally offers and I'm all like "no its fine, I'll just do it bc I have nothing better to do" lol If I were you, I'd take him up on the offer and get a good night sleep and it may make a big difference in your mood :)

Sandy you're like a cleaning superwoman...I feel so lazy compared to the way you clean your house lol!

Woohoo Sarah, Evan's going to be here before we know it!

Mirolee, Im not even preggers and I've decided I'm probably going to wax lol it just seems easier.

AFM, I'm on the verge of a mental breakdown with this whole puppy training. 
First of all, I totallly forgot to tell you ladies how bad of a dog mom I am...
Saturday I brought Zara to my parent's house to play with their dog so she played outside from 9:30-2 then on my way back across town I had Zara in the back seat with her window down (all the way down bc I didn't think she was strong enough or big enough to get her head out if the window was only down half way)...anyways she JUMPED out of my car while I was driving!!! It was the scariest moment of my life so far, thank God she didn't get run over by me or any of the cars behind me. So I spent the rest of my Saturday beating myself up about how bad of judgment I had and then questioning how I'm going to be as a mom to a human!! omg, it was so awful.
Secondly, now that we are past that, I can't take this potty training anymore. We are trying to crate train her at night...just this week she has decided to start waking up around 2 or 3 in the morning to bark...I get up and she has peed in her crate. Then I take her outside she does nothing but try to cuddle with me, and immediately after coming back inside she poops in my dining room. We have pee pads inside also but she just eats those. She also doesn't respond to any type of discipline for chewing/biting...I really feel like I'm going crazy. However, if anyone tells me they've experienced this and its normal I will feel slightly better about it lol as this point I think we're just doing something wrong.

...sorry for the rant, :wacko:


----------



## Lotalaughs16

Ingodshand said:


> You guys keep mentioning IG.. what is that?

Sarah, it's Instagram.


----------



## goldstns

Brittney- totally normal!! My parents dog jumped out of the car as a puppy too. So you aren't the first!! I think there dog saw a squirrel. As for potty training...its hard!! Just be consistent. I told u raising a puppy is harder then a baby in my opinion. My dh was very stern with our dog when he chewed. Dh would grab his neck scruff and yell at him right in his face. It worked! Now our dog listens to dh very well! As for pottying, use treats and and be consistent, it takes a while. Our dog barked all night long in his crate until we went out of town and he was at the boarding place and I'm sure barked all night, but no one was there to give him attention. So in 2 nights of that he learned not to bark at night.


----------



## Ingodshand

Thanks Brittany! I figured but I have never been on instagram. Can barely keep up with bnb and Facebook! Sorry you are having issues with the puppy! It can only get better!!


----------



## goldstns

Then when he turned was 9 months we got a second pup, we didn't even do anything to train her. She was so easy because she followed her brother dog. She had 1 log she teethed on and that was it! I had to do training as an adult dog with her because she was a little aggressive to other dogs. Now she's perfect.


----------



## Ingodshand

My due date bump!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20140402_102636.jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Lotalaughs16

Thanks, that makes me feel much better! I definitely feel like after this I will be ready for a human lol...but at least when I have a baby I will have 12 weeks to focus on that and not have to worry about working and such so I'm looking forward to that.

Sarah, beautiful bump! Happy due date!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Sarah - Happy Due Date Day!! I sure hope Evan comes soon!

Morgan - thinking of you today!! I hope you are well!

Brittney- It sounds like puppy training is hard, but i'm sure she will get the hang of it soon! Stick with it!

I can't believe we have a bunch of April babies this month! I am so excited to see all the cute faces!!


----------



## Disneybaby26

Happy due date day, Sarah!!! :) you look great! I hope Evan comes soon!!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Wow Kara you are really close too!!


----------



## Disneybaby26

I know, i really cant believe it...but It feels it!!! Haha!!


----------



## HWPG

hm, may have just experienced my first lightening crotch - went for a walk with OH at lunch, and about 10 steps from my desk/chair, i had three steps in a row of pain that shot straight down my cervix. sat down, then went the bathroom, nothing has happened since. huh, who knew?!


----------



## goldstns

Rant/vent...
so I know my inlaws want to see Alia. They offered to bring dinner over one day a week and have dinner with us. I agreed because they get to see Alia and I don't have to think about a meal for one night. I also figured a home cooked meal from someone else would be great. Well I think our plan has changes a bit from the start of this all, about 5 weeks ago we started this plan. Last week they brought pizza from papa Murphy and this time they r bringing fried chx from grocery store. So no longer and I getting a healthy home made meal from this deal. It also started out being just the family, so 8 of us (includes his parents, me, dh, Alia, dh 2 younger sibs, my mom who lives w us). Well the past few weeks apparently dh mom gave the sibs the opportunity to bring a friend.... So 10 people. I'm not trying to host a party EVERY week!!!!! Come on! I feel like this is no longer benefiting me, which I thought was half the reason we r doing it. I can easily pick up food at the store/fast food if I wanted. .... Ugh. I know if I say something to dh he will just say, your mom lives with us... So let it be. They need Alia time too.


----------



## goldstns

Sarah-happy due date. Even today is your eviction notice.


----------



## HWPG

Nikki, i think it's reasonable to say something to DH - it doesnt have to be "they cant come over any more" but it can be "let's limit it to X # of people or less (say 6 or something)". if siblings and stuff want to come, they either need to leave other people home, or schedule a separate visit. and so what that your mom lives with you? different circumstances. do you eat with your mom the other nights? maybe you could ask her not to join in on this dinner - it could be "for the other people" (not sure how you feel about that). 
either way, people need boundaries. i firmly believe this. and your baby, your boundaries. just sayin......!


----------



## asmcsm

Sonia- SOrry that you're having so much back pain! Hope it gets better!

Britt- Ugh puppy potty training sucks! Crate training was the only thing that worked for us.

Sarah- Happy due date! Hopefully that little bundle will make an appearance soon!

Nikki-I definitely don't think you'd be out of line to put a cap on the number of guests. It's your house and you don't need to have the burden of hosting a crap load of people when it was supposed to be about the family doing something for you and coming to see Alia

Sooo, was talking to my sister today. She had her apt this morning and her BP is kinda high which she said the midwife is concerned about. I asked her if she's had any swelling or headaches and she said that yea she's been having both. Hoping that she isn't developing Pre-e. I know it's more common in women that are overweight, which she is but she's actually lost 5 lbs so far.


----------



## jury3

Nikki-I agree...there needs to be some type of boundaries. It was supposed to be family. Plus you are trying to be healthy, they should respect that.

Sarah-I can't believe you are 40 weeks now! You look great by the way :) Now start doing some jumping jacks or something...get that baby out of there lol

Mirolee-lol lightening crotch...mine usually results from some swift kicks to the cervix

Ashlee-Pre-e can happen to anyone, it really doesn't have much to do with being over weight. I know you are more at risk if you are over weight, it's your first pregnancy, your mom had it, you have a multiples pregnancy, etc. Based on those, I should probably have it at some point lol Hopefully she doesn't have it though...what a pain to have to deal with. How far along is she?

Doc apt today, will update after...just used our 10% completion discount from Target and ordered some remaining items. I highly recommend the RED card from Target...I signed up for it online and used it for our order. Our total went from $138 down to $77 bc of another 5% discount and free shipping. Definitely worth it.


----------



## RobertRedford

Nikki, I don't think its out of line to put a limit on how many people come to your house, and its a really nice gesture to bring food, but i would also mention something along the lines of "we are trying to watch what we eat" and no more junky food. 

Mirolee, lol at lightening crotch. does OH work close to you? are you able to do that often? sounds lovely! 

Ashlee, I hope your sister doesn't have pre-e! that would be a pain in the ass. Keeping my fingers crossed!

Happy due date, Sarah! I hope baby boy shows up shortly! 

Still having an awful time but trying to cope. Dr gave me ativan this morning because I was near hysterics and havent slept. I am a hot mess, to say the least. I'm okay with MC and moving on from that, now the reality of the divorce is hitting and its really.fucking.hard. All these hormones do not help, either. I miss him. I miss the life we were trying to build together. just wish it could have worked. now he resents me for leaving. sigh.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Oh Amanda.. I am so sorry! I can't imagine all the feelings you are feeling right now!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Amanda I'm sorry. Hugs sent your way. 
Sarah happy due date. 
Nikki I would tell Dh they need to cut it out. That's ridiculous. 
Afm no side effects today temping and poas will commence tomorrow.


----------



## MrsAmk

Amanda, I cant imagine how hard all that would be at one time. Having that someone to just lean on makes shitty situations easier. Lots of hugs for you and know you are a STRONG woman who will get through this! 

So I went to my midwife appt this morning and left not going back to work until after the baby! I am dilated to 1, and have a very soft cervix :( I knew it, the pressure has been so heavy lately. I am MISERABLE from a (TMI ALERT) anal fissure AKA a painful opening/cuts up in there that make me cry daily, and feel like im crapping shards of glass. Hows that for lovely!? It's seriously debilitating because I have no appetite, and lost wait from last time (which I cant afford). I so wish I were farther along so I could be trying to induce birth. These will be the longest weeks of my life. Oh and she said she is hoping I just make it to 35-36 weeks, so I PRAY I last even longer!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Wow Molly. I am so sorry! That sounds really painful! Hopefully you'll get to rest up for when baby comes!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Hugs Molly, Fx that little guy stays in a cooks for awhile longer. I'm sorry your in pain..


----------



## RobertRedford

ouch, Molly! That sounds awful! Rest up so that babe stays in there for a bit longer!


----------



## wavescrash

Sarah - Happy Due Date Day! Hope he makes his appearance soon. 

Molly - Ouch :( Sounds awful. If it makes you feel any better (being dilated already), I was dilated to a 3 and 60% effaced for 3 weeks lol. Never went into labor on my own (when I'd gone into labor on my own well before my due date with both previous pregnancies.) So hopefully baby stays put awhile longer <3


I'm pretty sure I posted it here last night or early this morning --- how we haven't had a blowout (diaper) yet & that I hoped I didn't jinx it. Well, we had a blowout diaper earlier today... straight up her back lol. So I definitely jinxed it but glad we got it out of the way and were at home when it happened lol.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Lol Amanda you jinxed it.


----------



## Ingodshand

Molly- so sorry you are going through all the pain. Hopefully being on bed rest will help!

Amanda- Big hugs to you!

Waves- you totally jinxed yourself!!


----------



## wavescrash

LOL I so did. It was gross. And leaked through onto my pants. Oh well though lol. It'll be the first of many, I'm sure.

I just feel bad because she's pooping SO much (literally every diaper has poop in it) that her bum is red, rough and raw so diaper changes are painful for her. If we don't use wipes but instead use a wet washcloth, it helps but still bothers her. None of the ointments or creams have helped so I'm using baby powder right now. They say you can mix Aquaphor & Maalox for the really bad rashes but I don't know if there are different kinds of Maalox/which kind to use.


----------



## asmcsm

Julie- Yea, I know it can happen to anyone, just know that with her being overweight she has a higher chance. Her midwife was actually happy with the fact that she had lost 5lbs because she'd like her to stay between 15-20lbs overall this pregnancy. She's only about 15 weeks pregnant now. Awesome that you got such a big discount at target!

Amanda- Thanks, I hope she doesn't either! So sorry everything is so hard for you right now :( I can't imagine how confusing and stressful and upsetting it must all be. I hope that things settle down soon and you can start to feel good again.

Katrina- Woohoo for no side effects!!

Molly- Ugh I'm so sorry that you're experiencing so much pain! That really sucks :( Hoping that your little bun stays in the oven longer than 35-36 weeks!!

Amanda- Sucky that you jinxed yourself on the blowout! I'm sure that there will be more in the future though so best to just get the first out of the way lol


----------



## Disneybaby26

Julie- they have THE CUTEST "twin apparel" sale on Zulily today, you've got to check it out!!


----------



## HWPG

Molly, so sorry you're in pain. Put your feet up for a few weeks while you wait.

Rr, OH and I work at the same company. He's in engineering, I'm in r&d. Opposite ends of the building, so maybe a four minute walk. We used to eat lunch together every day, but now I work out too much. 

And OH felt baby K kick tonight! Nice solid punches. Finally.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Glad your oh felt him Mirolee


----------



## goldstns

Robert- so sorry babe. Anything u can do to mend things ...if that's what you want.

ashlee- hope your sis is ok!!

molly- rest up hun! Sorry ur hurting.

well, experiment looks awesome. I put it inside out to get the inside. I'll take a pic tomorrow.

well Alia has fully found my hair! Both hands pulling like they r horse reins.


----------



## frsttimemama

Amanda, so sorry things are so tough! Praying for you.

Waves, ugh! Thank goodness you were at home. Lol

Katrina, yay! Fx!

Molly, so sorry to hear all tbat! Feel better soon. Hope resting helps and he stays put awhile longer!

Nikki, how frustrating! I vote just say no! Crazy rude.. 

Mirolee, yay for OH finally feeling something! :)

Sarah, happy due date!

Brittney, sorry puppy training is so rough!

Anyone heard from Morgan?

Julie, how did your appointment go?

Ashlee, hope your sister is ok!

I'm sorry if I missed anything! Another long crazy day. Hubby was home.. and had tp go back to work. :( Oh well. Hopefully see him in a few hours. For now though, I am snguggled up in bed with the dog and my hot rice pack on my sore back! Gotta order new scrub pants. Mine are tooooo tight! Yay but yikes. I'm ready to feel more of baby squirms, too. None since last Thursday ..


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Morning ladies!


----------



## Lotalaughs16

asmcsm said:


> Britt- Ugh puppy potty training sucks! Crate training was the only thing that worked for us.
> 
> Sooo, was talking to my sister today. She had her apt this morning and her BP is kinda high which she said the midwife is concerned about. I asked her if she's had any swelling or headaches and she said that yea she's been having both. Hoping that she isn't developing Pre-e. I know it's more common in women that are overweight, which she is but she's actually lost 5 lbs so far.

Ash, when you were crate training, did you put anything down in the crate like a blanket and how long did you keep the dog in there? We've been crate training at night so its probably about a 6 hour stretch that she's in there. I put a towel down and she usually pees right before I get out there (I can tell bc its really hot when you touch the spot). Two nights ago she woke me up at 2am and had peed so i took her out and got her to pee on her pee pad and put her back in without any blanket or towel and at 4 am she woke up again and had peed AGAIN in her crate...is this normal?

Also, hope your sister is ok and its not pre-e...Ill keep her in my prayers



Cowgirl07 said:


> Afm no side effects today temping and poas will commence tomorrow.

Yay for no more side effects...can't wait to see how the rest of your cycle pans out...hopefully ending in a BFP!



MrsAmk said:


> So I went to my midwife appt this morning and left not going back to work until after the baby! I am dilated to 1, and have a very soft cervix :( I knew it, the pressure has been so heavy lately. I am MISERABLE from a (TMI ALERT) anal fissure AKA a painful opening/cuts up in there that make me cry daily, and feel like im crapping shards of glass. Hows that for lovely!? It's seriously debilitating because I have no appetite, and lost wait from last time (which I cant afford). I so wish I were farther along so I could be trying to induce birth. These will be the longest weeks of my life. Oh and she said she is hoping I just make it to 35-36 weeks, so I PRAY I last even longer!

Aww, sorry Molly. Rest up and hopefully your baby will realize how cozy the womb is and stay in there a little longer :)

Waves, aww poor thing has a sore bum, nothing worse than raw skin...like when you have a runny nose and feel like you can't use tissues anymore...I don't know if this will help at all but when my nose get raw like that I use Kleenex cool touch tissues and they are seriously AMAZING. Maybe you could use those a little to sooth her, I really have no idea since I have no experience with poopy diapers lol but just thought I would share what popped in my head!



HWPG said:


> And OH felt baby K kick tonight! Nice solid punches. Finally.

That's so exciting! I can't wait to be able to share that moment with my hubby :)



frsttimemama said:


> I'm sorry if I missed anything! Another long crazy day. Hubby was home.. and had tp go back to work. :( Oh well. Hopefully see him in a few hours. For now though, I am snguggled up in bed with the dog and my hot rice pack on my sore back! Gotta order new scrub pants. Mine are tooooo tight! Yay but yikes. I'm ready to feel more of baby squirms, too. None since last Thursday ..

Rest up Sandy, hope your back feels better and I bet you'll be feeling more squirms in no time!

Oh an Nikki, I agree with the other ladies, boundaries definitely need to be set. Like you said this originally was supposed to benefit YOU and allow for Alia to have time with Dh's family, if that is not the case anymore you should say something. I find it incredibly rude that they would allow his siblings to bring friends without letting you know! 

Morning to the rest of you ladies! Is anyone in labor yet...I'm getting a little impatient lol

Another sleepless night for me and hubs...we we're pretty grumpy to each other this morning but Zara is seriously getting the best of us. I think I'm going to take tomorrow off of work so I can spend the day with her since I won't be able to give her my normal Saturday attention bc I'll be so busy (mechanic appt for my car, dentist appt, sister's going to prom so we'll be taking pics, then I'm hosting a pampered chef party)


----------



## morganwhite7

Lol about the horse reigns Nikki!

Just wanted to pop in while I'm waiting for yet another doc to come check me. I've been in and out of L&D 4 times this past week, all bc my contractions were back to back (& still are!) during NST's and I've dilated to a 3, so made some progress but 1 cm short of staying the night :/ I was at L&D for 9 hours yesterday and they wanted me back again this morning to check me and give me a sweep since things are moving along. This is so frustrating. They won't even let me EAT THE ENTIRE TIME I'm stuck in L&D bc I am a vbaccer and they have to "take precautions" for if my CS scar ruptures.. They monitored it closely yesterday bc the contractions were so strong. So today I hoarded a banana and granola bar in my purse for when they (most likely) send me back up there again to waste my day.

What ticks me off is that I'm not the idiot calling in or wanting to come into L&D for monitoring every day.. They "have" to send me since I'm high risk, contracting every 2-4 min, and they're worried about my scar since it was only 12 mos ago. So dang frustrating ladies, I'm ready to meet my babe and these doctors are making these last weeks suck! It was in the 70's the last few days and I'm stuck inside being told I might need an EMCS :/ guess I'm more "high risk" than I thought. I am ready to quit doc appts til my water breaks so that they can't steal me away to L&D all day everytime I come here. And I'm sick of peeing in a cup for them 3x a day.. How much pee do they need?!?!!!

Lol sorry rant over, this is just frustrating and I hate wasting my time here when I don't think I need to be here. I just have a stupid uterus lol. 

Hope everyone is doing well! Mirolee yay for DH feeling kicks!! :)


----------



## goldstns

Brittney- we crater trained our dogs. The rule of thumb is a dog can hold its bathroom 1 hr per month old it is. So if she's 3 months old then she can hold it for about 3 hr. Does that make sense? Is she within the "bell" curve? So even though ur crate training, doesn't mean they can hold it the full night. For my pups we either put nothing in their crates with them or a rag towel. Depended on if they chewed it up. As they got older and proved they didnt chew anymore, they got a bed in the crate. If they chewed it then they got nothing. My 4 year old husky still chews ger bed... So she doesn't get anything in her crate.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Hugs Morgan. 
I create trained Sandy as well. 
Now on to the fun part of my cycle :haha:


----------



## HWPG

K, go get 'em! or maybe i should say, "have him get you, and frequently!" (but seriously, dont stress too much over timing - since he has a good count, every or EOD day is fine, so if you miss a night, it's FINE.)


----------



## Cowgirl07

We are aiming for eod. At least for now, the thought of every day stresses me out.


----------



## wavescrash

Ugh I'm in such a crappy place mentally/emotionally. It's part postpartum hormones, mostly lack of sleep and part OH's fault.

I posted the other night how he offered to take all the feedings so I could get a full night of sleep. When I climbed into bed I double-checked he was still ok taking the feedings and he said yes, I deserved a break. First feeding came around, I woke him up & he got out of bed to get the bottle ready. He left Leah in the room (which I do when I get the bottle ready, before taking her to the living room to feed her) and she was super fussy so I was awake rocking her while he got the bottle ready. After he brought her back to bed, she was still fussy which woke me up. He tried rocking her back to sleep but she just kept fussing so I said she probably needed another ounce since she slept longer than usual before the other bottle. He just kept rocking her because he didn't want to make another bottle so I got angry, got out of bed and started the bottle myself. He eventually came out and fed it to her himself. She went back to sleep after that no problem.

6am came around and she woke up for another bottle so I woke him up. He looked at the time and realized he had an hour before his alarm for work went off so he started huffing and puffing. He was taking forever to get up and Leah was getting more and more fussy so I finally just got up and got the bottle ready myself. He had started to get out of bed but I told him not to even bother. When I went back in to get Leah once her bottle was warmed up, I flipped out on him saying not to bother offering to help if he's not actually going to help because the whole point was so that I could get more sleep yet I was up with him/Leah half the night anyway. He wound up apologizing after work and that was that.

This morning she woke up for a bottle at 7am when he was getting up for work. I asked if he would get the bottle ready & change her diaper for me so I could get an extra 5-10 minutes of sleep and he said he would. He went to get the bottle ready with Leah still in our room and she just kept getting fussier and fussier so I obviously couldn't rest/sleep those few extra minutes. He just let her go so I finally just got up and brought her to the living room to change her diaper myself and snapped at him. When he left for work I didn't even say bye. I was just so tired and angry.

He's normally pretty good about helping just not when it comes to the middle of the night stuff but that's the part that is hardest on me. The lack of sleep has me feeling like total and utter crap all day long.

His mom and grandma are coming into town this weekend (they live in Virginia) to meet Leah and visit everyone which means no chance for a nap all weekend. And then next week he works 10-7 so he'll be gone literally all day long. I just can't wait for Leah to start sleeping through the night. She went nearly 7 hours last night between feedings but fell asleep before Hannah did so I couldn't go to bed when she did. And then I wanted to watch the Indians game and expected Leah would wake for a feeding near the end of the game (because she usually wakes for a bottle at that time.) Of course she decided to sleep another 2-3 hours instead.

Also I wish she could just keep the pacifier in her mouth already. She's still learning and the muscle control is still developing and all that jazz so I get WHY she keeps spitting it out unintentionally... but she apparently has a hard time sleeping during the day without it right now (I'm assuming because of the noise Hannah makes while playing) so I have to keep putting it back in her mouth or she gets ultra fussy.

On the plus side, I managed to do 3 loads of laundry yesterday and get most of the dishes done (though the sink filled right back up already.) And as much as I don't want to, I think we're taking Leah to the ER tonight for her belly button. Those of you that saw the picture on FB, the little nubby part inside has grown outward some more (after friends who had a similar experience told me that couldn't happen...) so we're just going to take her in and get it taken care of. I don't really want to go the ER route because I know it's not an emergency & I don't want to waste their time, I figure it'll be a quick visit so it won't be too bad and it needs taken care of before it gets worse.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Hope her belly button is better soon. 
Evan are you here yet?


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Amanda - so sorry DH isn't being much of a help. I have a sneaking suspicion that my DH is going to be the same way. He gets SOOOO crabby when he doesn't get sleep and i'm not going to push it TOO much while i'm home on maternity leave and he's going to work, but when I go back to work, he will have to help just as much. 

and can you just call the doctor about her belly button? maybe they can see her?


----------



## RobertRedford

Evan, where are you?

Morgan, Sorry hun, that sounds so tedious, but I'm really glad that they're being cautious and keeping a close eye on you. 

Katrina, get it get it! I'm excited for you this cycle.

Thanks for all the support, ladies. There is no chance of reconcilliation. In my current heart broken disasterous state, it sounds really lovely, but im having to remember that there was a reason why i left. I think. Just missing him an awful lot and its really hard to get the silent treatment from him. I really just can't wrap my head around it. like, what happened. we were so good then we were so bad and now we aren't together. Hes really stubborn and really hurt, so he is not being there at all nor is he willing to talk about our relationship.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Hugs Amanda. It must be so hard for you. 
I'm trying not to get my hopes up. I already decided I hate opks. :haha:


----------



## wavescrash

OH doesn't help much around the house after work either which also irritates me since he isn't much help at night either. He always says that he views going to work as a vacation from the girls and his job isn't that hard so I don't really feel like staying home means I have to do all the housework/child minding, you know what I mean? If he had a demanding job and came home always talking about what a bad day he had (as opposed to saying it's like a vacation), then I might be more understanding lol.

And her doctor COULD take care of it, I just don't have access to a car to get her there until the doctor's office is closed. If I were to drive OH to work to use the car, I'd have to wake the girls up early/before they were ready and then have 2 screaming kids the whole way because they were hungry/tired. And that wastes so much gas because he works in the total opposite direction of our DR's office and we can't afford to waste too much gas at the moment while we're getting caught up on bills.


----------



## pdxmom

Katrina rooting for u here....catching those spermies girl!!!

Amanda im sorry dh is not of enuf help at night...i totally see this happening with us too...dh HATES being disturbed while sleeping...i cant even snuggle when hes in deep sleep cos hell get pissed :shrug: 

Amanda - im so sorry ur hurting hun...im sure this is all so diff to process...just remember the big picture and the reason u decided u guys could not b together...mayb reminding yourself of tht will make things alil easier or it will give u more to think of wat u really want :hugs:

MOrgan yikes about having to b holed up at the hospital for all this time...i surely hope marley decides to make a healthy appearance soon and end this waiting for mommy :flower:

Brit - im sorry i have experience of training pets in USA...ive had pets all my life but none from the time ive moved here...having pets here and in India r way diff so cant really help u there hun...although i hope u figure this out soon and zara starts listening 

afm - nothing much to report....just sleepy all the time and back is still killing me...have a dr app tomorrow so guess ill ask him if there any solution from the suffering...also kinda pissed tht my dr says i dont need any more u/s...the last one i had was at 19 weeks which was the gender reveal...kinda persuading him to give me one more...some frend of mind had put into my head tht Sara might just b a boy....i dono how im goin to react if tht happens...i just want another u/s to make sure


----------



## Cowgirl07

I'm sorry your friend is stressing you about Sara being a boy, but a little extra reassurance is good. Sorry about your back.


----------



## clynn11

Molly- sorry you're in pain right now (yeah that sounds HORRIBLE I feel so bad for you!!) FX Gabriel stays put as long as possible!

Sarah- That lil man of yours is sooo comfy in there! C'mon out Evan, we all wanna meet you!!

Ash- FX that she doesn't have GD! I go in for my test April 16th. 

Waves you totally jinxed yourself. Sorry her little bum is irritated :( That's no fun. FX all goes well and her belly button heals up quickly. I'm sorry you've been having rough nights and the DH isn't helping as much during those times! It will get better :hugs: 

Mirolee- That's awesome that he felt kicks! DH still hasn't felt Zuri :( She's so stubborn she stops moving when anyone puts their hands on me!! Plus lately she has just been kicking directly straight down into my cervix. It's the weirdest feeling lol.

Nikki- LOL at Alia finding your hair! She's getting so big already!!

Sandy- I had little baby movements initially starting around 14 weeks then had some times where there would be multiple stretches of days in between where I wouldn't feel anything. :hugs: Don't worry!

Brittney- I'm sorry that Zara is being so damn stubborn!! Puppy training can be extremely hard. FX she gets the jist of it SOON!

Morgan- UGH that sucks! I know I would be a grumpy mess if I was forbidden to eat!!! Over 37 weeks! Yay! Sounds like Marley J is slowly but surely getting ready to meet the world! Can't wait to see that beautiful face!

Katrina- woot woot! Lots of sexy time!!! I am so so excited for you this cycle!!!!!!

Amanda :hugs: I'm sorry you're having such a hard time right now hun. But you're right. There's a reason that you decided to split, and although you're in a very vulnerable place right now, maybe it's best you two have a little distance. I completely understand why you miss him and am so sorry you're having to go through this all at once. Chin up hun! You're a beautiful, strong woman and things ARE going to get better! <3 <3 <3

Sonia- So nice to hear from you more lately! We've missed you!! :D Can't believe you're over 30 weeks already! Let the countdown begin! FX you can convince your doc to give you another quick peek!


----------



## TTCaWee1

Amanda - does ex DH know about the pregnancy or is he hurt that you left?


----------



## RobertRedford

Rachel, he knows. He is coming with me to the D&C.


----------



## Ingodshand

Hi girls! Evan is still just hanging out. I think I had a few "real" contractions earlier today but then they just stop. I am also in a lot of pain from my left hip and the swelling is still there. I am so done!!!

Waves- so sorry you guys had a bad night. At least Leah is a really good sleeper!

Morgan- how are you doing today? Any progress?

Katrina- get on it!!

Amanda- sorry you are going through such s hard time!


----------



## pdxmom

I hope the contractions r the real deal for u hun...keeping u in my thoughts...

SO all morning ive been having this weird numb tungly uncomfortable feeling in my left palm...its almost as if there isnt any blood circulation there but my palm is nice and warm...is anyone experiencing this ??? dh thinks i shud call my dr...i dont think so as i have an app with him tomorrow anyways and i really really dont wanna ask dr google for fright of weird answers...any of u girls got anything for me???


----------



## HWPG

sonia, i havent had that problem but my guess is it's just a "weird" thing that happens - like sometimes my skin will get super sensitive in one spot for no apparent reason. i would tell your dr tomorrow.

my rant today is work related: i do the ordering of our office supplies, among other things (like chemicals and stuff). the rule is if you want something, you find it, and then email me the link or the specs and i will order it, but it is not my job to *find* what you want (or read your damn mind). i sent out an email to 17 people (my group) saying i'm going to be placing an office supplies order, please let me know if there are any specific requests. i receive 3 emails: 1 asking for AAA batteries, 1 asking for black permanent markers - with a link and the item number and how many he'd like, and 1 that said "can you order me a notebook?" - do you know how many friggin notebooks there are in the world? spiral bound, college ruled, different sizes, side vs top bound, hard cover, soft cover, plastic cover.... omg! so i wrote back "this is not specific enough. please let me know what kind of notebook you want" - but seriously? and this happens fairly regularly. and it's soooo annoying. i have no time, or patience, or want to research your needs.
sigh. people. so annoying


----------



## TTCaWee1

Sonia my fingers went numb from swelling. They are still kind of numb a month out....dr said it was from being preggo. I think Nikki had it as well. Mine started mild but then towards the end felt like my hand was asleep. 

Amanda that's good that he's going with you and still being supportive. No offense but I'm pretty sure mine would kill me. I hope it all works out and maybe this will bring you two back together if it is meant to be. 

Ellie is one month today. It's crazy. We go back to the dr tomorrow for a weight check and check up. Fx she's over 6.5 pounds. I also have to meet with the lactation RN and she wants to weigh Ellie before I bf and after to see how much she's actually getting. She seems satisfied after bf and I give her 3 oz of formula when she has a bottle so I'm sure she's getting close to that with each bf. she doesn't always do both breasts. Is that normal? Her favorite boob is the left one lol. DH and I have been working on our yard. DH more than me bc I take care of Ellie more than him. He built a privacy fence, an in ground fire pit, and now he's building a sitting area to go around the fire pit. Oh and a shed. Next he's doing the deck and a pergola. He's loving this paternity leave lol. He took 6 weeks off. Although I will slightly complain that he's only changed 2 diapers and done 2 feedings. The feedings are not a big deal bc I mainly bf except 2 bottles a day. But he has got to get a grip on the poop. At least he's not doing nothing...he's been working outside every day for 2 weeks. I did leave Ellie with him for 2 hours the other day but she was fed and changed so all she did was sleep lol. He got lucky there. 

How much should babies poop? I feel like she poops sooooo much. And it's all mustardy diarrhea curdled poo. No wonder DH is scared of it.


----------



## RobertRedford

Rachel, I agree. I guess most guys wouldn't be up for going to a d&c for a MC of a pregnancy that wasn't related to him. He was with me during the last d&C. same situation, it did bring us back together, so who knows.

LOL at dh needing to get a grip on the poop, but the backyard sounds amazing. and how nice to have him home for 6 weeks! Also can't believe Ellie is a month old! Crazy that its not even your official due date yet!


----------



## wavescrash

Leah's pooping NONstop lately, same kind --- seedy, mustard yellow and watery/diarrhea-like. The last couple of days, EVERY single diaper had poop in it. And sometimes she'd poop before, during and after a feeding. Her poor bum is so red/raw and sore. For some reason today she's had 2 really wet diapers that had NO poop in it but otherwise she's pooping nonstop lol.

I actually googled yesterday to see if it was normal/okay and general consensus is that it is.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Mirolee- Same here!!! I do purchasing and I order all those supplies, but like you, they need to tell me exactly what they want, and they never do!!! it's so annoying!!

Sonia- I haven't had a scan since week 20. I was told I will have no more. It really bums me out. I don't want any issues, but I'd like to see her one last time. =[ Let me know if you can talk your doc into it!

Waves- I totally get it if he doesn't do much at work and then does nothing at home. That's kind of annoying. 

Morgan- So sorry girl!! I would hate being couped up in the hospital not knowing what is going on, and i'd be starving!!!


----------



## goldstns

Sonia- at the stage ur at they can no longer do gender and the scans aren't as cool as they were at 20 weeks. The baby is too big to fit in one screen and the bones r developed and cause the screen to be black where they are. So the us isn't as cool. However a 3d is way cool if u can get that.

waves- how much will u have to pay for an emergency room visit? Wouldn't that cost more? At least for us Alia had the breathing issues and just to be checked in was $400 (with insurance help and we have pretty good insurance). Maybe renting a car for the day is cheapest. I think u can get one for like $20.


----------



## Ingodshand

So how do you answer the question, " Mommy, how is my baby brother going to come out of your belly? ". I said through my belly button!


----------



## Disneybaby26

Ugh Morgan, i'm so sorry, I'm in a similar boat, minus the vbac obviously. Doctors effing suck!!

I need help girls. Went to the doctor today and she said my fundal height is only 34 weeks and that bc Makayla is so small she wants me to go back to Yale next week for another ultrasound. Fine. Then she launches into this whole thing about how shes going to schedule a biophysical and NST for the 22nd, if I make it that far and if I haven't gone into labor yet she will schedule an induction for that day. Then proceeds to tell me that more often than not babies that are small need a section because they don't handle the strong contractions well and have decels in heart rate etc. She closed by telling me that "she has a mental list of patients that she doesn't relax until shes knows they've delivered and i'm now on that list. Gee, thanks.

I feel like I have no voice in the matter. The worst part to me is that I know i'm not technically even due until the 24th. FML. I said something about really wanting to labor at home and she basically told me to cut the shit and that we have to make getting the baby out safely above all else. Which I obviously totally agree with but now also totally feel like I'm not going to go into labor, naturally, ill have to be induced, and then they're going to tell me the baby is stressed and they need to do a section anyway. There goes my entire "birth plan" out the flipping window - and I thought the + Strep was interfering....

I feel like my head is spinning. With so many of us trying for VBAC theres got to be a reason why. Is it because of the recovery? The healing? The number of kids you want to have? Because you have an emotional urge to give birth vaginally?

The reason I ask if because if it's going to come to induction, I am almost leaning towards asking for an ELCS. My WORST nightmare would be to have them induce, labor with those violent contractions for hours and then have to have an EMCS. Help :(

I need to get this baby out on my own.


----------



## RobertRedford

teeeheee, Sarah. I'm so awkward, I dont know how I would brace myself for questions like that.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Ellie is a month already! I love her fb picture she looks like she's saying I'm so big! 
Mirolee how annoying. 
Afm just had another walk, Dh is stressing me out saying I'm working out to much. I don't think a half mile or mile stroll will hurt anything. Especially since I'm normally throwing hay bales instead. But we let the cows out of the dry lot so I don't have to feed them anymore. No more bouncing skid steer!


----------



## RobertRedford

Kara, your doctor sounds like a piece of work. I understand having the baby's health and safety as a front runner, but it seems like shes forgetting that you're a patient and bedside manner is very important too, among just listening to you, too! It's late in the game, but is it possible to swap doctors? or at least see someone who listens to your concerns and will actually respond in a meaningful way? I'm sorry its so frustrating!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Sarah that sounds awkward. 
Kara I'm sorry she sounds like a royal witch. How can she say that to you as if your not stressed enough. I don't have any tips for inducing labor. I have heard dtd, eat pineapple etc.


----------



## Disneybaby26

There's really no where else to go at this point. We usually have a very good "friendly" relationship and I think that's why she's very open and blunt with me. Which, in life, I am the same way. And maybe she didn't know she freaked me out bc I didn't act freaked out in the office...I always do that to myself. Like just smile and nod and then kick myself in the ass later on. I think its a career induced front bc I have to deal with a lot of bad news etc without reaction at work.

The kicker for the day was that she wrote me a work restriction note to "only" work 8 hrs per day bc I got stuck at work for 12 hours last Friday and no one even blinked an eye like hello im 91/2 months pregnant...So I gave the note to my boss and she called me in and asked me to work 9-5:30 tomorrow instead of my 8-4:30. Nice loophole assholes.


----------



## jury3

Molly-Anal fissures suck! I've struggles with them for a long time. Make sure you drink lots of water and eat high fiber foods. Most of the time mine are fine, but like in the 1st tri when I was so constipated they ripped back open. If you can keep it softer, they heal up. Sorry you have to deal with them...definitely not fun!

Ashlee-Hopefully she's fine. That will suck if she has to worry about that, especially so early in the pregnancy.

Mirolee-Yay for OH feeling kicks! 

Nikki-I'm excited the sun bleaching worked! Not so excited she's pulling your hair though lol

Morgan-I would totally be hoarding food in there! That is so stupid they won't let you eat, you'll need the energy! Why are they having you pee so much? What are they testing for? 

Waves-That's annoying he offers to help but then doesn't really do much. If he wanted to do it the right way, he would take her with him instead of leaving her there to cry...no reason for her to just lay there and fuss until he's ready for her anyway. It sounds like she's a pretty good sleeper though, so at least you have that going! Not Leah and Hannah just need to line up their schedules a little better :)

Sonia-That's annoying they won't do anymore scans...I made them double check genders at pretty much every u/s lol Even at the last one (34 weeks) you could still clearly tell their genders. I agree that it's not as neat as when you can see the whole baby though. You just see parts. 
I get numbness/tingling in my hands all the time. They attribute it to the weight of your growing uterus pushing on blood vessels and such. I have swelling in my fingers and my knuckles are sore too. Internet says it's carpal tunnel. My doc didn't seem concerned at all, said it was normal.

Doc checked me at apt yesterday, still no dilation. These babies are tightly closed in there...She went ahead and did the strep b swab just in case Olivia flips. Not much else to report...

On the help from significant others front...I already predict that DW and I will fight. We both love our sleep and both get grumpy when we've been up or have to get up. However, she is the one that usually gets up with the dogs now. She can wake up, take them out and go right back to sleep. I have a much harder time, sometimes I can't go back to sleep. So I know she'll do what needs to be done. She'll be off for 3 weeks. She already knows she's on diaper duty bc I will hopefully be bf 2 babies...


----------



## Disneybaby26

And I just read that most insurance companies won't cover a section until the mom has tried induction or "natural labor". I hate today.


----------



## jury3

Sarah-I would probably just go for honesty lol I've always been like that though...I did have a kid trying to explain to another kid how they would cut the babies out of me and he drew a circle all the way around his belly. He was so sure of himself lol Like they would just cut my belly off, take them out and sew it back on! 

Kara-I'm sorry...it seems like a lot of these doctors really suck lately! 
Your fundal height is small, but when's the last growth scan they did on her? I would say the growth scan means more than your fundal height bc that can just be from the way you are carrying. Not gonna lie, I think she's full of shit about the small babies and heart decels...Babies are born vaginally at every size all the time and are fine. Even twins, which are notoriously smaller are born vaginally and are just fine. Do not let her get in your head. 
And, I know it's scary and takes a lot of balls to go against the doctor, but you don't have to let them do anything you don't want them to do. If you want to try and go longer without induction, they can't make you. 
C-section is definitely not my first choice bc of the healing and bc it interferes with how I get to bond with babies after they are born (bc they have to stitch me up and such, they don't go straight on me). C-sections are also a little riskier just bc they don't clear the babies lungs like a vaginal delivery. However, no matter how it happens I'm sure everything will be perfectly fine. 
Please do not let her stress you out about all this. Have you considered talking to a midwife or even a doula?


----------



## Disneybaby26

Thank you so much Julie. I know I'm just all wound up and need some time to digest. A doula might be a really really good idea. The last growth scan was last week and she was measuring only 23rd percentile-5lbs. So yes, she's small but not considered Intrauterine Growth Restriction. I'm going to collect my thoughts and call and talk to the doctor tomorrow.

Unlil then ill be "comforting myself" bouncing on my labor ball....


----------



## wavescrash

They never gave me a percentile but Leah was measuring pretty small which is why I had twice-a-week biophysical profiles the last few weeks. So long as they can't find a reason for baby being small and she looks otherwise healthy, there's no reason to avoid a vaginal delivery. My OB was willing to let me deliver vaginally if Leah had flipped regardless of size.

Some babies are just small but otherwise healthy as was the case with Leah. And the weight estimate can be off by a pound either way so she could actually be 6lbs which isn't bad.

Realistically, she can't force you into a c-section so I would just try to make it known you want to try a vaginal delivery at all costs.


----------



## TTCaWee1

Kara - I think that is crazy. I pushed out a 34 weeker and labored for 11 hours with very strong contractions 1.5-2 min apart. Every baby is different but you can't predict that the baby will have decels because of her size. I say to try for the vaginal. If you have to labor at the hospital, it's a minor adjustment to have a safe delivery. As far as birth plans go, I never had one. I feel like they never go the way mom wants them to and adds undue stress. I'm glad I didn't have one bc nothing went how I thought it would. Stay strong girly. Try for the vaginal


----------



## Disneybaby26

Thank you Amanda and Rachel-I really really appreciate the support right now. Even if we have to induce, I'm sure I can fight for a few extra days to have the chance to go naturally. You girls are right about her size too, some babies are just small!

We had our d&c the 11th of April last year and I've been thinking about it a lot and I think just anything they say to me that seems "put of the norm" makes me to worried and sends me into a tailspin. I just love this little baby so much and can't wait to hold her.


----------



## TTCaWee1

It will be amazing however she gets into your arms. The first cry is the best sound ever. Omg it will melt your heart. I was sure I would have a c-section but they made me try for a vaginal bc they knew she was small. I didn't flip out bc inside I knew they would get her in my arms safely whether it was vaginally or c section. When you realize you are about to meet her, nothing else matters.


----------



## clynn11

I 100% agree Kara. It's totally natural for you to be worried about this and I think your doctor is being pretty unfair making all of these assumptions just because she's on the smaller side. I know plenty of women that had perfectly smooth vaginal births with 5 to 6lb babies! But no matter what, if it does end up in a c-section she will be in your arms healthy and happy and all will be well <3


----------



## Disneybaby26

You girls really are the best, thank you so much.


----------



## Cowgirl07

She will be awesome! I can't wait to see her little face. I'm sorry your so stressed and agree maybe a doula could help.


----------



## goldstns

Sonia- I did have numb hand during pregnancy and just after birth. A wristband helped.

rachel-Alia loves left boob better too. I think its cuz she likes her head turned right better. Daycare teacher said its normal, but doc might recommend putting something under her right side to make her look / turn left more. Poop color/texture is normal! Amount is normal! As for eating one side only is fine, but make sure you either have her start on the other side next time or pump otherwise for your sake. Otherwise u'll have lopsided boobs or lose the milk in the side she doesn't eat as much on. Happy bday Ellie!!


----------



## goldstns

Mirolee- I do orders too..it sucks! I hate also when I order from a company and the next day a coworker wants to order something from the same company I called the day before.


----------



## goldstns

Kara- I was induced...labor contractions were hard, but the epi made it totally fine. I hope she's fine. However I notice alot of us have been told our baby is too small or big and that is a problem...interesting


----------



## TTCaWee1

Ellie's onesie came today!


----------



## TTCaWee1




----------



## Ingodshand

Love the onesie Rachel!!

Julie- I agree and if she asks again then I will tell her the truth.

Kara- I am so sorry the doctor scared you. It does seem an extreme measure to take to already talk about inducing and a c-section. My fundal height always measured perfectly and Alyssa was born at 37 weeks weighing 5pds 8ounces so on the small side. You never know when a baby is going to have distress during labor so I say just tell them what you want. It is your body and of course we all want a healthy baby but they can't use that to scare you.


----------



## Ingodshand

TTCaWee1 said:


> View attachment 751017

She is so pretty!!


----------



## TTCaWee1




----------



## TTCaWee1

Thanks Sarah!


----------



## goldstns

Love it rachel


----------



## goldstns

Rachel she's so alert and perfect!!


----------



## pdxmom

Rachel such cute pics...

Nikki i think its time for some of alias pics too :)

Kara - im sorry the dr scared u such...i know wat it feels like to not b able to say anythign right there but to process things later...its your body if u want to labour naturally for sometime u sure shud b allowed to do tht..its weird tht they predict from now tht the baby will b in distress...defly have the talk with your dr...try and stay calm hun...ur goin to do great giving birth to your precious girl no matter how she comes :hugs:


----------



## TTCaWee1

Thanks ladies! She sleeps most of the day but when she's awake, she's ready to party. She's been kicking and cooing more the last few days too.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Kara I'm sorry your Doctor scared you. :hugs:

Rachel she is beautiful. Loved the vest!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Sorry I haven't been checking in much, I'm feeling really down at the minute, don't want to bring you girls down with me. 

I'm back on the health wagon, trying to get fit and lose the 6.5lb I gained since my first miscarriage. I've been doing 2 classes a week at the gym. Really enjoying the hydro classes. I decided to try the 5:2 diet this week, I'm fasting (500 calories) for 2 days and following Slimming World for the other 5. Hoping it will give me the boost I need. Our holiday is 3 weeks on Monday. 

Temperature went up again this morning. Not sure how accurate though as I've been up 3 times with Tristan last night. He's got earache again :(

Morgan any further news? Hope your both ok.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

I know I'm late to the convo, but I agree with the other ladies Kara! Try to make it known that you really want a vaginal delivery, but know either way that you will be holding your little girl. Sometimes I wonder just how educated doctors are on some stuff? I swear they like to scare their patients. 

BB- So sorry you are feeling down!! *hugs*

afm- I have my 28 week appointment this morning. I don't think they are going to do much, but i'm a little pissed about my weight. They told me at my last appointment that I had gained 9 lbs between then and my previous appointment. I about shit. Well I added up the numbers I had recorded, and yep. It was right. They told me I was on track for weight but that I should not keep gaining 9 lbs a month. As of Monday, I'd gained less than 5 lbs since my last appointment almost 5 weeks ago. I was really happy with that. I decided to jump on the scale this morning to see where I was and it went up 4 lbs from MONDAY! So thats.. yup. almost 9 lbs. I'm so upset. I know it's water weight. I didn't eat an excess of 12,000 calories over, but the doctor won't see it that way. Plus, I'll be clothed and have breakfast in my stomach. I try not to worry about my weight, but it's hard. Plus, I have this itchy rash at the very top of my bump that I just noticed yesterday. I think the bra I was wearing made we sweat and I left it on too long. Either way, I hope that goes away soon.


----------



## Disneybaby26

Thanks girls-today will be a better day!! :)

Rachel-she is beyond cute and I love the onsie!! That O face is hysterical!!

Bb-I'm sorry you're feeling that way, you can always come here to vent, complain anything!! That's what we're here for, support and understanding! Like I said earlier, we found out our first babe had passed at twelve weeks this coming Thursday of last year. It stays with you forever, it's hard and horrible and people can commiserate and be sensitive but no one truly knows how it feels unless they've been through it. Always remember you have that experience here, we understand. Lots of hugs xo


----------



## frsttimemama

I'm sorry I am behind! I read along yesterday, but got busy and couldn't respond.

Thanks for the update Morgan! Praying for you and Miss Marlet. Keep us updated when you can.

Sarah, hoping Evan comes soon! 

Rachel, Ellie is adorable, and I love that onsie!

Kara, I'm sure that was very scary. Your doctor sounds very similar to mine -- blunt. I really like it. I know your main concern is the health of the baby. If you question what she/he says, what about a second opinion? I'm sure everything will be okay!

Bb, i could NOT do that 500 calorie fast.

Britt, the same thing happened to me last pregnancy! It's SO frustrating!

Julie, glad the babies are closed in tight still! 

15 weeks! Yay! Every day feels like a victory, as dumb as that sounds. I have lost 4 pounds for whatever reason. I eat ALLLLL the time it seems. I'm a little nervous. Have to e-mail my doctor because I have had a couple high sugars.. blah! Happy Friday! I think I have a whole weekend off! Yay!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Bb it's good to hear from you, you can vent. That's all I did last week on here and no one complained. 
Oh ellie your so sweet. 
Kara I'm glad your feeling better. 
Afm I'm using both the digital and answer opks this month. I got a flashing smiley so I guess I'm entering the fertile period. I'm not sure. But if that means I will o on time I will take it, because I will be out of town next weekend.


----------



## goldstns

Advice needed: took Alia to daycare this morning...well the state law here is 5 kids per teacher. I walked in to 12 kids and 1 teacher (and the teacher is pregnant and due in 2 weeks!!). There is no way in hell that teacher could safely evacuate the building in case of a fire or care for all kids in an emergency! So I told her I was un happy and I was staying until another teacher showed up...15 min later one showed up. But they were now at 6 kids/ teacher. Still not ok! My dh and I both plan on talking with the director. This is the second time this has happened in the 6 weeks Alia has been there. Last time wasn't as bad, it was 6 to 1, but still illegal! I said something to her then too. What should I do?


----------



## goldstns

Sandy- not to stress y...but the further along ur the higher the readings get. Like something might have given u fine numbers a few weeks ago and u eat the same thing/amount and your numbers might come back higher. So it might get harder. Sry!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Nikki that's awful, I don't know what to tell you.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Wish I could help Nikki, but I have no experience with daycare! I'd be unhappy as well.

My doctor's appointment this morning went fine and was uneventful! Even though my scale said 178 this am, the one at the doctors said 175 with all my clothes on. It was 171 weeks ago. So after all that stressing, It was fine. My scale at home is super old. Maybe I should buy a new one! Heartbeat sounded great and he said my fundal height was "perfect". Now I start every two week appointments.


----------



## wavescrash

So exciting Britt! Going every 2 weeks helps the end of pregnancy go by a lot faster, even more so when you get to going every week.


----------



## frsttimemama

Thanks for the info Nikki. I was kinda worrying about that. :( I am afraid that I am not going to make it out of this without insulin and it will never go away. I would be ticked about daycare! Definitely talk to them and if it happens again, I'd be on the hunt for a new place!

Britt, that's great!

Katrina, yay!! Fx!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Waves - I know!! It already seems like it's flying. I'll be 32 weeks at the end of the month and that seems unreal to me. At what week do they normally start weekly visits? and when do they start doing internal checks? I want to be prepared for that.


----------



## goldstns

Sandy- I had to do insulin too. I made dh do it to me. I was too scared to poke myself. However now I don't have any diabetes, but I can predict the future all I can do is be healthier from now on to help prevent diabetes 2


----------



## brunettebimbo

I think I'm about to lose the plot. Be it stress, depression, anger I don't know. I have zero patience at the minute for anything or anyone. All I want to do is cry, I know this would make me feel better but they just won't come. I feel them brewing then they go. I hate the person I'm becoming. This is not who I am. :cry:


----------



## wavescrash

CantHrdlyWait said:


> Waves - I know!! It already seems like it's flying. I'll be 32 weeks at the end of the month and that seems unreal to me. At what week do they normally start weekly visits? and when do they start doing internal checks? I want to be prepared for that.

It depends but around 35-36 weeks. I started weekly visits at 35 weeks and that's when she would have started internal exams but she checked me starting at 33 weeks because I'd felt lots of pain & pressure and rectal pressure which can be a sign of cervical changes (in my case, it was 2 pregnancies in a row.)


----------



## frsttimemama

Nikki, did you just do lantus or more? I'm anxious to hear her response. I've had a few over the limit but usually not by much.. 1-3 points except for the 130 the other day. I haven't told her any other times. I hate bothering her, but Hubby is making me since she said to and I don't go back til the 17th.

Britt, I think around 35-36 weeks for weekly and internals. 

Bb, I'm really sorry. Can you talk to someone?


----------



## RobertRedford

Hugs, BB! I know that feeling all too well right now. take care of yourself and do what you need to do. Even if it is just crying all day long-- get it out. It does get easier, I promise!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Hugs Bb and rr! 
I wish Dh was home, it's trying to snow some more. I wish winter was over. I just came to the conclusion if we end up pregnant this cycle I would be due around Christmas!


----------



## RobertRedford

Katrina, what an amazing christmas that would be!

doing so much better today. I have a pre-op appointment today and then im taking the rest of the day off. My ex (hubs) and I had a really long talk last night and i wouldn't say that things are good, but we kind of reached a truce. I don't know what the future holds but I feel a lot better. Even as mad and hurt as he is about the pregnancy, he is being extremely supportive and calmed me waaaay down. I'm extremely thankful that he will be there tomorrow.


----------



## Cowgirl07

I know our anniversary is Dec 15, fil birthday is the 30th of Dec and my dad's is Jan 14. Crap I'm getting my hopes up


----------



## brunettebimbo

Sandy we are still waiting for our referral to counselling.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

RR- I'm glad you are starting to feel a little better and that exhubs is coming around and is being supportive of you. That's a good man to by your side through that. What's going on between you and the "new" guy (sorry.. not sure what to call him!!) Does he know exhubs is coming to the D&C?

Feeling rough this afternoon.. almost feels like 1st tri all over again.. Did any of you have your MS come back? maybe it's just a fluke. I feel like I could barf.


----------



## goldstns

picture time...

first 2 are of the "Experiment" Id say it worked!!!

3rd pic is of all my cloth diapers set out on the window ledge waiting for today's sun!

Last 2 pics are MISS ALIA!

So I found out today that the daycare on my work site changed its rates to attract more federal employee babies... and now it is CHEAPER then our current daycare AND I can take breaks and go breast feed Alia when shes hungry (my boss "oked" that!). So we are looking into transferring her... however it might not be until summer when they have an opening.:happydance:
 



Attached Files:







WP_20140403_001.jpg
File size: 18.6 KB
Views: 6









WP_20140403_002.jpg
File size: 19.9 KB
Views: 5









WP_20140403_003.jpg
File size: 21.1 KB
Views: 6









WP_20140330_001.jpg
File size: 20 KB
Views: 4









WP_20140330_005.jpg
File size: 27.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## RobertRedford

Britt, I got really frustrated with him last week and asked him to give me space. We were going to make it work b/c I was pregnant but im realizing that I need some time for me, but also time to figure out my divorce.


----------



## frsttimemama

Bb, that's CRAP!

Nikki, what a difference! Wow! And great news on the daycare front!

Katrina, so hopeful for you!! My hubby used to tell me not to get my hopes up because he hated how crushed I was. Like it was voluntary or something!

My nack is SO sore, especially the middle and my head is hurting. I took Tylenol earlier with no relief. Yuck. I hope hubby doesn't want to do anything tonight. I can throw hot dogs on the grill, serve with chips and dip and ta-da! I didnt have to cook. Lol. I can just relax and sleep.


----------



## frsttimemama

Amanda, I'm so sorry. :(

Britt, I think Morgan had issues with MS coming back. Feel better!

Speaking of her, any updates?


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Wow Nikki! It did work, and Miss Alia is adorable! That's great about the daycare!

RR- I couldn't agree more. Don't force it if it's not happeneing! You need time to figure it all out in your head. 

Rachel- Just realized I forgot, but those pictures of Ellie are so cute! and I love the Onesie!!


----------



## wavescrash

CantHrdlyWait said:


> Feeling rough this afternoon.. almost feels like 1st tri all over again.. Did any of you have your MS come back? maybe it's just a fluke. I feel like I could barf.

Sometime in the 30-weeks (forget when it started), I started to get super nauseous again. I never threw up the entire pregnancy but felt like I really needed to lol.

Nikki - Awesome news about the daycare situation. Hope you can get her transferred soon!

Haven't seen any Instagram posts from Morgan since she last updated us here. Maybe she was admitted??!


AFM - OH's mom and grandma fly in from VA early tomorrow morning. Apparently OH's brother (a couple years younger than us) is having a party at some bar locally tomorrow night but he never told us about it. OH's mom called last night to go over details and told us they'd watch the girls if we wanted to go. It'd be nice to get a break/get out like old times but OH is a little pissed his brother never told him about it. They're pretty close but have grown apart a bit since we had kids together. After Hannah was born though, we'd go "partying" with him if my mom was babysitting so it's not like everything changed. OH just rearranged his priorities. So anyway... OH doesn't want to go. Especially since his brother has yet to meet Leah and has bailed twice when plans were made for him to come over.

Last night the girls were asleep and I was ready for bed at 10:30. I asked OH if he would take care of a feeding if it happened before 1am and he agreed. That way he still got a decent stretch of sleep before work and I could (hopefully) get a nice stretch before the next feeding after 1am, whenever that would be. He agreed and of course, Leah woke up before I even climbed into bed lol. I was hoping to get an hour or two of sleep before she woke up so that I'd get a nice, long stretch of sleep myself but oh well. Either way, I'm hoping he'll be willing to give that a try on a regular basis because if I can get to bed at a decent hour, I stand a chance of getting SOME sleep lol. OF COURSE, when I had my late-night feeding (3am or so), Leah refused to go back to sleep afterward. THEN when I fed her around 7am, as soon as I drifted back off to sleep after the feeding Hannah woke up. I'm running on fumes today lol.


----------



## jury3

Rachel-The onsie is so cute! I'm tempted to get one for G and O after they get here...

Britt-I know it's hard, but try not to worry so much about the weight gain. I went so long only gaining 3 lbs...once I hit the 3rd tri I started gaining. I gained the most during my 8th month and am now up to 25 lbs gained!!! Freaks me out a little, but I know the babies are gaining a lot right now and I still don't look like I've gained a lot. 
I agree about the internals, it depends on the doc and it also depends on what's going on with the pregnancy. I was checked bc I was having so many bh and some were registering as real contractions. I know I've heard some don't start checking until 38 weeks and then others who don't check unless you are having labor symptoms...

Nikki-I would definitely talk to the director, that is NOT ok! I found this website that you could probably call and see who you report that stuff to: https://www.coloradoofficeofearlychildhood.com
So glad to know the sun bleaching works! Alia's hair is pretty funny lol I can't believe how much she has, it looks so soft!

bb-I'm sorry you are having such a rough time...is there any way to call and rush the referral along? I hope they get you in to see someone soon.

Amanda-So glad you guys were able to talk and you are feeling better. Like I said, been there, done that...divorce is not easy! 

I slept so much last night...first I had a hard time falling asleep bc I just couldn't get comfortable. For the first time ever I actually was craving an icee which is weird. So I finally fell asleep around 1:30 probably, then slept until after noon today! Anyway, in-laws are coming over for dinner tomorrow so I've got some cleaning and errands to do...better get busy!


----------



## jury3

Waves-I say if his mom offered to watch the girls, let her watch them anyway and you guys can go do something just the two of you! I'm sure you are ready to get out of the house lol


----------



## morganwhite7

Yes my MS has come back a bit in 3rd tri! Was feeling icky this morning even :/

Doing alright ladies, thanks for asking!! Got my laptop and the rest of my desk things from work today and said good-bye to everyone. Supposed to be on bedrest from here on out :p I think I'll look up some freezer meals to keep me busy. Still contracting most of the time when I'm up walking but only 3cm :/ spent the night at L&D so they could monitor my scar (may have already mentioned that?) bc some of the contractions are pretty strong for not being in real labor. Couldn't eat for 48 hrs, only IV fluids.. it sucked. So i dont plan on going back til I'm in full blown labor!! 

Laying on the couch with the door/windows open bc its 70 but rainy.. pouring so bad the cable dish isn't working. I love the rain, so relaxing. Maybe me and my pup can squeeze a nap in before hubby gets home. Pretty much just 110% ready to meet my girl and trying to kill time, as always!! Lol


----------



## Cowgirl07

Morgan so good to hear from you!
Waves I think you should go. 
Afm just loaded some small squares my work out for today is complete.


----------



## frsttimemama

Morgan, so good to hear from you! :) Glad all is well! Can't believe you're gonna be meeting your baby girl soooooon! If I were on bed rest, my hubby would NOT be letting me make freezer meals. He'd probably have someone babysitting me to make sure I was resting. ;)

Katrina, yuck! Those are so heavy!

AFM, I'm hanging out in my recliner with my blanket and heating pad. My upper and lower back is so sore, my head is aching, and I'm exhausted. I just feel lousy in general. Hubby won't be home for a couple of hours. I'm telling him either pick up pizza or put hot dogs on the grill because I'm not cooking. Sad, I know.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Most of them weren't to bad, I say only 5 of them were over 40 pounds. I have been walking every day this week but the weather is crap today so stacking 50 bales seemed like a better activity.


----------



## brunettebimbo

jury3 said:


> bb-I'm sorry you are having such a rough time...is there any way to call and rush the referral along? I hope they get you in to see someone soon.

It's already been 3 and a half weeks since the referral was sent so hopefully not too long. I could see him again but he would offer me medication and that's not something I want to do.


----------



## frsttimemama

Maybe it's something that you need to help you though? I seriously considered some antianxiety medication for a while, but was able to work through it. There is nothing wrong with taking something for a little bit while you get things worked out.


----------



## frsttimemama

Katrina, the weather is crap here, too. It's soooooo windy! And cold! Ew. Brr. It rained and rained and rained yesterday. And the night before I think. Blah. I just want some nice weather. But the grass dos seem to be greening up which is nice.


----------



## brunettebimbo

frsttimemama said:


> Maybe it's something that you need to help you though? I seriously considered some antianxiety medication for a while, but was able to work through it. There is nothing wrong with taking something for a little bit while you get things worked out.

No I really don't want to. I've just had a really shitty few months. I'm sure I'll come out of my hole at some point!


----------



## goldstns

frsttimemama said:


> Nikki, did you just do lantus or more? I'm anxious to hear her response. I've had a few over the limit but usually not by much.. 1-3 points except for the 130 the other day. I haven't told her any other times. I hate bothering her, but Hubby is making me since she said to and I don't go back til the 17th.
> 
> Britt, I think around 35-36 weeks for weekly and internals.
> 
> Bb, I'm really sorry. Can you talk to someone?

what's lantus? Not sure 

bb- sry life is tought right now lady! Hope u find help!

robert- glad yall talked!


----------



## Disneybaby26

Julie and Morgan-when are your induction/section dates if you make it to them?! :)


----------



## morganwhite7

I will be induced the 23rd if I make it! Ugh don't even wanna imagine how ready/DONE I'll be by then!! Lol.

2 years is far too much of this madness.. I wanna hold my smushy already!


----------



## Disneybaby26

I agree- I think ill lose it by then!! I aske bc I thought I remembered that date and if they have to induce me that's the date the doc picked yesterday!! Lets hope we both go well before then!!! :)


----------



## frsttimemama

Bb, that's understandable. Hope things get better soon.

Nikki, lantus is long acting , usuallky taken at night. Then lots of times novolog is a shorter acting, usually taken with meals and/or dosed based on blood sugar.

Morgan, so exciting! Fx she doesn't make you wait that long!

Kara, same for you!!


----------



## goldstns

Sandy- yes I did long lasting at night..maxed at 15 units. And I did short before breakfast I think maxed at 8 units.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Finally crosshairs!

I have a note on my chart for EWCM on CD27 as I had a little bit then so I'm either 3 or 6DPO. Hopefully 6DPO because I've booked my bloods for Monday! 

I shouldn't be allowed exercise. I've somehow managed to pull or trap a muscle in my back near my ribs so it hurts to turn. I'm useless :rofl:

Morgan, sorry your feeling rubbish. The wait and all the pain will be worth it. :hugs:


----------



## Ingodshand

Happy Saturday! Laying in bed with some cramping in my back and lower abdomen trying to not get my hopes up. Hopefully this is the start of something!!

Kara/Morgan- I hope you girls have your babies at 39 weeks as this last week and a half has been so long!!

BB- yay for cross hairs!!


----------



## goldstns

Hoping well meet Evan today /tomorrow!!! Hope its something ... GL!!!

afm, dh has some kind of stomach bug. IV never seen him with a temp and he's never taken a nap before. He was def sick yesterday. Praying he wakes up feeling better because caring for a baby and 3 dogs (taking care of moms dog as she's out of town) a sick dh isn't easy! He stayed home from work yesterday. He got Alia from daycare at noon, I agreed to let dh sleep in. And then called me at work at one begging me to come home cuz he needed help. I was home by 230pm. And I pooper scooped (because someone was coming to do something to our lawn), walled 3 dogs individually (with Alia in a front pack- Ps...totally best invention ever!), did tummy time (I'm ready for alias neck to be even stronger), read her a book, cooked dinner, gave Alia a bath and took care of putting her to bed....i was spent!!! And the night before Alia had a bad sleeping night, but tonight been good. Went down at 930pm....first wake up and feed now at 430am. Last night I felt like super mom! Praying my back will be ok from all that walking with baby and dogs.


----------



## goldstns

Ooohhhhh and happy 3 month bday to my baby!!!!!!


----------



## Ingodshand

Thanks!! You sure are super mom! Hope dh feels better today and happy 3 months!!!


----------



## frsttimemama

BB, yay for cross hairs! :) More pulled muscles stink though. Feel better soon! 

Sarah, fx Mr. Evan decides today is a good day to make his arrival and you don't have to wait anymore! 

Nikki, you ARE super mom! Geesh! I hate when DH is sick. :( Hope yours feels better soon. Mine exhausted me just taking care of him and working. And I have one dog. I couldn't imagine 3 and a baby! Can't believe she's already 3 months old! Thanks for the info on the insulin. I really want to just control it with my diet, but I'm really nervous that isn't going to happen. Guess we'll have to wait and see.

Morgan, I'm so excited for you! Have you gotten more anxious or more calm as things have progressed and the time has gotten closer? I'm just curious. 

I'm a bum. Hubby had to go to work for a few hours. I should get up and clean the house up.. but I'm still sitting in my chair. I thought about going back to bed, but I probably shouldn't. Lol. I think we are going to a party tonight. Hubby wants to go for awhile. I don't really know people. It's his friends from HS. I'll go for awhile. I'm just shy. I'm not very good at meeting new people.


----------



## goldstns

Bb yay for chairs!


----------



## morganwhite7

BB- Yay crosshairs! Btw the dinners you've been posting on IG look amazing!!

Sarah- oh I hope so too, can't wait to see his little face! Might occupy me/calm my baby fever for a week or so! ;)

Nikki- wow 3 mos!!! Hope hubby is better soon, that sounds like no fun :/

Sandy- unfortunately, no :/ I have turned into a complete nervous wreck, I feel like everyday past Jaxon's bday has been a gift.. Very strange, I guess I'm just thankful but it hurts that Jaxon didn't get this long, sinks in deeper everyday. He passed April 10th, so that'll be insanely difficult too I imagine. But I thank God every morning for another day with a belly full of miracle! :)

AFM- with being off work so many days, I am already done sitting/waiting at home. Hubby works til 9 again today so I think I'll go visit family with my sister. I absolutely HATE being home alone, and I feel like such a Debbie downer not being able to cope on my own. Hubby's only been gone for an hour and I'm finding it impossible to get back to sleep, just keep thinking of sad things an it's awful. I need to be busy. So will get ready here soon and maybe visit family and make a meal plan for the week and start on freezer dinners (any ideas ladies??). Just need some fresh air and sunshine to feel better.. Lots of praying for peace today.. Hoping I don't feel this depressed for long, this is so not me!!


----------



## frsttimemama

Morgan, I'm sorry you're feeling down. I'm the same way though as far as sitting at home alone. It's so hard. When I'm not busy, it's easy to get down and think about sad things. I think it will be a good idea for you to do some planning and visiting and cooking. Just don't over-do it. I wondered because I always figured the anxiety would get worse the farther I go.. and my doctor said that it would. I was just hoping she was wrong. It's such a bittersweet thing. All of this. Thinking of you and praying for peace!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Freezer dinners - 

*Bolognaise
*Chilli
*Lasagne
*Soup
*Curry
*Stew
*Sweet and Sour

I think a lot of meals can be frozen. What types of things do you usually eat?


----------



## goldstns

Morgan- how would u feel if Marley was born April 10?


----------



## Cowgirl07

Morgan-hugs I was also wondering what Nikki asked? 
Nikki she is 3 months your such awesome parents sorry Dh is sick though
Bb yay for crosshairs. 
Afm nothing to exciting going on here. Dh and I are going to lunch with his best friend then we will probably stop at the in laws.


----------



## TTCaWee1

Happy 3 months Alia! 

Yay for crosshairs bb!

Hugs Morgan!

Julie you should totally order the onesies. They are only $15 and so unique. Def going in the shadow box. 

I went on a target shopping spree yesterday. Used my completion coupon and saved a bunch of money. I bought DH a galaxy tab but added it to my registry first so I could save 10% then saved another 5% with my red card. I bought a new pump bc I'm tired of trying to deal with the insurance company. It's a medela pump in style just like my old one but has a battery pack which I'm stoked for. It was on sale for $225 from $269. I got 20% off with a coupon, $20 off with another coupon and 15% off with my red card and registry coupon. I think I got it for around $145. Not too shabby. If you go online to target coupons you can print the two baby coupons. I think the medela sale ends today. If you use your completion coupon add everything you are going to buy to your registry before you check out. I just scanned everything with my phone lol. But it has to be added before your due date on your registry.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Woohoo for bargains!

Tristan has a temperature of 39.1. Hoping paracetamol will bring it down!


----------



## frsttimemama

BB, what is bolognaise? Hope Tristan feels better. I'm not sure what the conversion there is.

Rachel, what an awesome deal! I am definitely getting a onsie for Baby H! Those are ADORABLE! I'm thinking I may need to get a Target Red Card if we end up buying anything big.. well we do need a carseat & stroller and Hubby wants a set of video monitors. He says he's not nervous, but video monitors? Our house isn't that big. I'll humor him though. Makes me feel better not to be the only scared one. ;) How is Ellie doing? Did you say she had an appointment yesterday?

I got a lot done once I got up and moving! Oh shoot I forgot to check my sugar. I was busy scrubbing the bathroom on my hands and knees! Hah. It's sparkling! This is mean, but I almost wish hubby had worked longer. Who knows what I could have gotten done. There's always tomorrow though. He wants to go to Menards, and I'm going to make him take me to Target to browse now that we have done all this Target talk. And maybe Meijer, too! :) I'm starting to get more excited and a little more calm. It's hard though. Always that fear unfortunately. Annnnd I think I deserve a diet strawberry limeade from Sonic. I *love* those things. I don't know what it is. I always liked them, but like I want one every single time we drive by there. I need to Pinterest a recipe for them so I can get my fix at home!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Sandy I brown off minced beef then add onion, pepper and mushrooms. Chuck in a tin of chopped tomatoes, a squirt of tomato purée, a splash of worchester sauce, mixed herbs, garlic etc and simmer until it thickens. Lovely served over spaghetti!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Yum strawberry limeades are awesome. 
Love the deals Rachel! 
Bb that sounds delicious.


----------



## Ingodshand

Morgan- Kara posted a bunch of her recipes last weekend. I have made and frozen almost all of them and they were so easy! I will post my tuna noodle casserole recipe later.

Well the cramping stopped... Headed out to lunch as soon as we can get motivated. I am so tired today!


----------



## frsttimemama

Us too, Sarah! Hubby got home and we haven't gotten anything done. Haha. We're gonna have to get moving soon though because I'm STARVING.. we gotta feed the pregnant lady!


----------



## TTCaWee1

Sandy - I just ordered a video monitor too. We have a quality audio one but I really wanted a video one since she came early and I'm so nervous. I got it online (target) for $150, then 15% off. It has two cameras with night vision. So I'm going to put that in the nursery and the audio monitor in the livingroom so I can leave her sleeping in her pack n play or swing and go outside without coming in every 2 minutes


----------



## frsttimemama

Rachel, that's a great idea! I didn't even think about that. 

I was Pinteresting, and I just came across this recipe for "Lactation Cookies" and thought I'd share for you breastfeeding mamas!

https://www.mamasaywhat.com/lactation-cookies-for-nursing-mamas/


----------



## TTCaWee1

Oh and yes we went to the dr. She's up to 6.5# and grew an inch to 20 1/4". Doc said she looks great and that we can replace the formula bottles with breast milk bottles. Eventually as long as she's still gaining weight, they said we can nix the bottles all together unless we want to give a bottle.


----------



## frsttimemama

Oh that's so great! Glad she's doing so well and growing like a weed! :)


----------



## jury3

Kara-my c-section date is also the 23rd...how funny would that be if we all had our babies the same day lol

In laws are coming over tonight. Not too excited about that. We made the decision not to circumcise after lots of research and they have been giving DW crap about it. Sent us info which we had already read but they don't want to read what we sent them. They act like we are just irresponsible idiots sometimes and stick their noses where they don't belong. Apparently MIL made a comment about us wanting more kids too, something about finances. Just pisses me off bc it's not their decision and they are so concerned with money all the time. They don't even know what are financial situation is...they know we both have full time salaried jobs w insurance, so I'm not sure why they seem to think we are so poor. 
Anyway...rant over lol Just hoping they don't bring any of it up tonight or they'll be getting an ear full about how they raised their kids, their time is over. These are our kids and Ry and I will be making the decisions.
K off to shower and clean...which I was supposed to do yesterday but went baby clothes shopping instead... Woops!


----------



## clynn11

Ugh I would be pissed julie. If we had a boy we would not be circumcising and I know I would have heard tons of shit from my dad. It's the parents choice everyone else should learn to keep their mouths shut! Same with you having more kids. Absolutely none of their business and not a discussion anyone should be having but the two who will be raising them. 

That would be hilarious if you all had babies on the same day!!

Rachel that's great news. Go ellie!!

Will catch up with everyone else later. On my phone at the moment.


----------



## brunettebimbo

In the UK boys are very rarely circumcised. I personally wouldn't do it unless there were medical reasons. 

Finally some good news for us. So excited. We truly do have an amazing landlord. He's come up from Kent this week to do some odd jobs around the house. He's going to put us a brand new kitchen in next year and we get to choose it! Fitted cooker, tiles floor the lot! Can not wait.


----------



## Disneybaby26

Julie- neither Greyson's penis, nor the extent to which you and Ryann want to grow your family is any of their business. If they bring it up I think you have every right to tell then exactly how you feel! 

Ugh- we have to hang with the in-laws tonight too. First person that tells me to eat more or that the baby is still high is getting a swift kick to the crotch.


----------



## pdxmom

Hey ladies,

Julie i simply hate hate hate in laws interference with such matters tht dont and shudnt matter to them...ur a strong chick tho...im sure ull manage :)

Rachel so glad ellie is doing so well and growly so healthily...:flower:

Kara i hope ur in a better mood now hun...

Sarah- waiting for evan...hes one teaser :winkwink:

Morgan hang in there hun...soo exciting tht ur gonna meet Marley soon :)

How awesome would it be if u guys had your babies on the same day....cool thought...

AFM - had my dr app yday...alls well...about the back pain he says tht my breasts r getting heavy and i need a better support bra....whoops!!!managed to get to order an ultrasound so i just have to call adn schedule it within the next couple of week...sooo excited to c baby girls face :happydance:


----------



## Disneybaby26

Yay!! That's awesome Sonia! So glad they'll do the u/s!! Definitely in better spirits now, thank you!! :)

Sarah-was reading some VERY interesting things on pressure points to induce labor the other day...read one where you put pressure in your pinkie toe for a minute-I swear I had multiple contractions lol, check it out!!


----------



## Ingodshand

Kara- I just did the one where you squeeze the area between your thumb and first finger and had a contraction!! Will keep trying!!


----------



## goldstns

Julie- sry bout the in laws!!!

rachel- so glad Ellie is doing great. We have a video monitor and I use it every night. Best thing ever!

I'm going to get the ingredients for those cookies tomorrow...ill try them...thx!

experiment number 2 (yes I'm a scientist): tonight I'm drinking a dark beer (yuck!) and I'll let u know my opinion about the milk production....im producing great, but always can try to get more!

experiment number 3: will be with in the week (probably make them Friday since I have the day off work) I'll try the cookies, but I want a big enough gap between the beer and cookies to be able to see which on is helping more/less....ill let u ladies know


----------



## clynn11

FX Sarah!!!! I hope little Evan makes his appearance SOON!


----------



## goldstns

We r having a few friends over tonight for a footie pj party for alias 3 month bday!!! Its going to b funny with us all in footie pjs!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Julie it's none of there business! How rude of them. 
Evan please come see us soon! 
Afm a truly relaxing day with Dh, went out to lunch with the guy that was best man in our wedding. Then stopped at the in laws, now couch time.


----------



## clynn11

Katrina- How are your OPKs looking?? Getting any darker?? Glad you've had a relaxing day <3 <3 KEEP BD'ING!!! Lol

Nikki- Sounds sooo fun. My best friend and I have been talking about how much fun it will be to have sleepovers with our little girls when they're a bit older. Cannot wait!!!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Flashing smiley on the clear blue advance ones, answer not quite positive yet. But it's only CD 12, so I'm guessing Monday will be o day.


----------



## clynn11

Eeeek good luck hun! So excited for you this cycle!!!


----------



## HWPG

we have also decided not to circumcise - obv people will find out since they'll be diaper changing for us. so far, no comments, but i'm sure they're coming. my reply will be along the lines of "i think you all know we're not dumb, have done our research, and made the decision. thank you for your input".
went and got my haircut today and she straightened it as well. i love running my fingers thru it... i cant stop touching it. i also tried on some dresses i have in my closet since we have a wedding coming up and yeah... gonna have to go shopping. haha.


----------



## frsttimemama

We had planned not to circumcise, as well. It's our child and our decision. 

We went shopping and found the car seat and stroller we want. Yay. Haven't bought it, but we will. Went to Menards. Dinner with the inlaws and friends and hung out with hubby tonight. No party which is greatvsince I don't feel well. Been sick a few times. We tried a new pub for dinner.. Idk if it was that or baby. It's not new, we just haven't eaten there. Either way, I'm in bed and hoping for it to be over.


----------



## asmcsm

Wow Julie, I don't blame you I would e pissed too! Totally no one else's business what you guys decide is best for your babies! We wouldn't have cirimcised if we had a boy either. 

AFM, sorry not been on much lately. Been kinda a crazy week and the rest of this month is going to be crazy busy too. Going to make te last weeks of pregnancy fly by I think. Had our first Lamaze class on Thursday night. Was pretty much all stuff I already knew from my own research. Our homework is to write out a birth plan for te next class. Today was super nice here so we took the dogs to the river to play fetch and swim which they loved but now I've got some pretty swollen feet lol. Also took my fabrics to my friend who's going to make the quilt for Lux's crib so I'm super excited for that to get done. Was sitting here after dinner and I'm pretty sure lux is still head down because I was feeling some very rhythmic bubble type feelings down low which I'm assuming were probably hiccups.


----------



## asmcsm

Oh and I was laying on the couch last night with prescription ear drops in my ear for the stupid swimmers ear that I have and got what was definitely the worst leg cramp of my life. It lasted about 10 mins and was cramping up the front and back of my leg and I couldn't move my foot. I literally started crying and DH was freaking out because he didn't know what to do lmao. Anyone else have these screw leg cramps? I get small ones at night all the time but this one was AWFUL


----------



## wavescrash

Not that it means anything but even though Leah was breech I only ever felt her hiccups down low.


----------



## asmcsm

Well I know she was head down at my last apt and I still have been feeling kicks around the same area at the top right of my stomach, but this is the first time I've ever actually felt her hiccups


----------



## jury3

I've been feeling Olivia and Grayson's hiccups both down low. I can sometimes feel Olivia's a little higher up and she's breech. It's weird bc they both happen right around my pelvic area...

Kara-lol I get tired of being told I look like I dropped...I have 2 in there, there is no where else to go! They also keep telling me I waddle...the babies are not really any lower in my pelvis than they have been for several weeks. My belly just hangs low bc of all the weight. I waddle bc I'm limping bc my pubic bone hurts. I'll be glad when I'm not preg just so people shut up and stop staring lol

Sarah-I hope the pressure points work!

I'm glad to hear so many others wouldn't circumcise. I think it's become kind of a middle of the road thing now, if it's done it's fine, if it's not it's fine. Biggest thing for us was not altering our baby's body and him having no say in the matter. Plus watching a video of one is traumatizing! Lol

Luckily in laws weren't too bad. MIL is a little overly excited which drove me a little crazy but at least they didn't bring up the other things.


----------



## TTCaWee1

Ashlee - I had horrible leg cramps. Even my feet would cramp up. Sometimes it would wake me from sleep bc they were so strong. Oh and once my swelling started around 30 weeks, it never got better, only worse. Hope that doesn't happen to you. Omg I was soooo swollen......

On the penis home front, we had planned to circumcise if we had a boy. DH is circumcised and we both think they should match to avoid confusion. But it's the parents choice, and obviously my feelings differ from everyone else's but that doesn't give me or anyone else the right to try to change your mind. Hope you survived the inlaw visit.


----------



## brunettebimbo

My husband is circumcised for medical reasons. We still won't do it. We are in the UK though so circumcision is very rare.


----------



## Ingodshand

BB- is Tristan feeling better?

We are definitely circumcising Evan. I just can't imagine him being that kid that is not... Sorry!

No change over here! I can tell you that I am very tired of people talking about the clear out! I have been doing that for over a month now and I get cramps before it happens so I think something is starting but then nope... Just another trip to the bathroom!

Going to buy a new baby swing today since I have decided that I hate the one we have and it is pink!


----------



## wavescrash

If we had a boy, we'd circumcise as well. But it's definitely a "to each their own" issue, in my opinion.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Ashlee it's so good to hear from you! 
We probably would circumcise, but every couple makes their own decision.


----------



## frsttimemama

Julie, glad the in-law visit went well! :) 

Ashlee, hope the cramping gets better!

Sarah, that's exciting! I love looking at baby stuff, I just hate paying for all of it. ;) Hopefully something happens soon! How long are they going to let you go?

Hubby and I will talk about circumcision again if this baby is a boy. We may change our mind. Hard to say.

I feel better this morning, thankfully. Not great, but better. At least I don't feel sick to my stomach anymore. Last night I felt terrible. It's supposed to be in the 50's here today so Hubby and I want to clean out our cars and vacuum them, but we will see. I'm not very motivated. We need to go to the cemetery to see little guy and to the grocery store because we are out of the basics... bread, milk, fresh veggies, and bottled water.. I'm not feeling it but we gotta eat! Speaking of which, another blood sugar over the limit this morning. Limit is 95, and mine as 96. How frustrating considering I was sick so nothing stayed around to be too sugary. Maybe that was the problem. I don't know, but it sure is disappointing/frustrating getting the high numbers despite counting carbs!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Sandy are you finding out the sex? If so when? 
I got a positive opk this morning. I'm finally going to get photo shop downloaded on my computer it's been sitting here for a couple months.


----------



## frsttimemama

Yeah we will. I don't have the ultrasound scheduled yet. We will probably schedule it at my next appointment which is the 17th. She doesn't like to do the anatomy scans until 20 weeks because she feels like everything is not fully developed until then. I'll be 20 weeks on May 9th. Hopefully I can schedule it the week before though. ;) Lol. We would find it out eventually I think, even if she didn't tell us. We had so many with our son (21) that we pretty much know what we are looking at. We will have lots and lots of ultrasounds with this baby, too. We have had 3. We will have one at 20 weeks, one a month until 32 weeks, then one a week until the baby is born. If they don't like what they see, then they schedule even more. 

Yay for a positive OPK!! Sooooo excited/hopeful for you!!

I tried to drink a cappuccino this morning.. BLEH!! No go. :( Poured it out. I'd really like a little cup of coffee, but I can't stand the smell or the taste. I miss it.


----------



## Disneybaby26

We would have circ'd if we were having a boy. To each their own! Totally at mom and dads discretion only!

Katrina- so excited for you!! Are they doing bloods again this cycle?


----------



## Cowgirl07

Yes they are doing them on CD 24 instead of 21 I'm not sure why, my guess is so they can run a progesterone and hcg.


----------



## Ingodshand

Katrina- yay for the positive opk!!

Sandy- have an apt tomorrow to see if I have dilated at all. If I have then will talk induction. If not then will have a c-section on Tuesday. Either way he will be here early next week!! You can buy coffee syrup or ice cream.. Maybe that will help!


----------



## morganwhite7

Yay for a +OPK Katrina!! Rooting for you this cycle, it's so exciting!!

Sarah and any other later ladies.. I agree with the acupressure working (b/w thumb & forefinger), but NIP STIM is the best for contractions!!! I mean it doesn't even take much at all and you have regular contractions. Hubby even helped the other day for an hour (I was hoping for them to move her down/dilate me) but they fizzle out about 20 mins after you stop. But it definitely works like a charm, I couldn't believe it. Just roll one nip at a time, ~10 mins a side and you will be contracting like a champ!

We were going to circumcise Jaxon, I've never even seen an uncircumcised one so wouldn't want him to ever feel awkward/embarrassed about that. But yes, personal decision and I respect both sides!

Thanks ladies for the freezer ideas. Yesterday I spent some much needed time with grandparents, and had dinner with my dad who I haven't talked to in a year! What a weight off my chest. Grocery shopping today for freezer meals, fun fun!


----------



## morganwhite7

Sarah- how exciting that you have a date!! :)


----------



## Ingodshand

Thanks!! Really hoping I have made some progress in the am! Maybe they will start inducing tomorrow!!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Tristan is much better. Thanks for asking :)

It sounds like in American circumcision is the "norm" whereas in the UK it's not even a question we are asked and is very rarely done.


----------



## clynn11

Yes, it's definitely the norm in America. Before ever meeting my husband I never even questioned circumcision. But he is not circumcised, and after doing my research I truly do not see the need for it. However, i'm not one of those psycho woman who likes to call women who choose circumcision nasty things. I think it's sad how quick fellow moms are to jump on each other for their choices (circumcision, breastfeeding/bottle feeding, co-sleeping, etc). My dad, brother, nephew, and basically everyone on my mom's side of the family is circumcised and they have no issues. 

FX for some progress Sarah!!!

Glad Tristan is feeling better BB! How are you feeling??

Sandy- Can't wait for you to find out gender! So exciting! 

It's SO GORGEOUS here today and I am stuck inside at work for the next 5 hours. BOO!!


----------



## brunettebimbo

I'm feeling like I'm going to explode. It's a shit way to feel :(


----------



## clynn11

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: Do you go in for testing tomorrow?


----------



## pdxmom

Yay for pos opk Katrina... Keeping my fingers crossed for u!!!

Sarah I hope uve dilated so they can start induction ... Evans gonna b here in no time :)

We would have no circumcised if we were having a boy... It's not common in our culture/religion... It's not even a topic of discussion... Well but obviously it a decision not for anyone else to make..

Afm nothing much happening here... We had a sleepover at a friends place which was fun... While having breakfast this morning one of the kids asked me y I was eating soo much... Eermm... Even the kids noticed...lol....today's agenda includes watching a lot of birthing class videos... We have our birthing class scheduled for next Saturday an 8 hr class... Soo not looking forward to the loooong duration... But as homework we have to watch videos... I really do t think in goin to watch any of the intense birthing videos... I'm kinda freaking out about giving birth and I don't think any of these videos r goin to help make me feel any better...


----------



## brunettebimbo

clynn11 said:


> :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: Do you go in for testing tomorrow?

We've had the main blood tests done already, karyotyping, thyroid etc. Those results should be back in about 4 weeks. I'm going in tomorrow for progesterone bloods.


----------



## clynn11

If it's progesterone it's going to be SUCH an easy fix BB! I am excited for the prospects of your rainbow BFP! <3 <3 <3

Sonia- that is a LONG class! Goodness! Tell the kiddies that you're eating for two ;) lol.


----------



## goldstns

Good news for those of you that hate dark beer...i haven't seen an increase in my milk supply.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Bb glad he's better and can't wait for your results! 
Nikki what good news that stuff is gross. 
Sonia yay for classes.
Afm it's a lovely day here 60 degrees Sun is shining. I love it!


----------



## frsttimemama

Nikki, glad it doesn't work so you guys don't keep drinking that yucky stuff! Haha. I hope the cookies work better. Everyone likes cookies! Lol

Sonia, what a long class!

Sarah, so exciting! Can't wait for an update and to see Evan!

Katrina, the weather was sunny and in the 50's here today. Sooo nice! 

I have felt like crap most of the day. Slept til 10, sat around, took a nap. We cleaned out our cars and went to the grocery store. I'm gonna put pork chops and asparagus on the grill and relax with my hubby and dog some more. Hopefully I feel better tomorrow. I don't know if it's jut being pregnant not feeling good or a little bug. Oh well! Just thankful for the baby in my belly. Oh and my afternoon blood sugar was 1 point over, too. Dang!


----------



## clynn11

Just an update for those not on FB/in the group- Molly is currently at L&D at 2cm and 60% effaced. They gave her a steroid shot for Gabriel's lungs and are going to monitor her over night. Let's send her some positive vibes! <3


----------



## HWPG

Hey cass! Our Vday is tomorrow!!!!


----------



## HWPG

Oh, haha, I'm a dumb dumb. YOU tomorrow, me next week. Haha, I get my own weeks confused!


----------



## jury3

brunettebimbo said:


> Tristan is much better. Thanks for asking :)
> 
> It sounds like in American circumcision is the "norm" whereas in the UK it's not even a question we are asked and is very rarely done.

Used to be the norm, becoming less frequent though. 

Ashlee-I agree, I think moms are too judge mental of each other on these topics. As long as what we do isn't physically/emotionally harmful to the child, why are we so hard on each other?! 

Sarah-I hope you've dilated!

AFM BH have def been increasing, I realized I don't go an hour without at least one or two. Even woke up to one last night. I wouldn't say they are painful but starting to feel different. Still cause me to have pressure in my chest/need to take deep breathes. Getting more pressure down low, feels like on my tailbone area.


----------



## frsttimemama

Naming a baby is HARD!! Especially when you've already used your favorite name.. gotta find another favorite name! Haha.


----------



## frsttimemama

Hope all is well for Molly.

Julie, I can't believe you've made it so far!


----------



## goldstns

Julie- exciting!!

what a day!!! Alia didn't sleep at all and cried 90% of the day. Finally she had hic ups and gas....so I gave her gripe water.... Dh took her for a car ride..now its like she's a new baby...shes exhausted...hope she sleeps well!! Poor baby had a belly ache. Wish I gave her gripe water sooner.


----------



## goldstns

Oh and I *think* af is coming...spotting a tiny bit, tiny cramps yesterday and major headache


----------



## clynn11

Tomorrow according to last ultrasound, but Friday according to o day!! So happy to be reaching viability day!!!! 

Julie eeek they're gonna be here so soon!!!

Sandy you guys will find the perfect name I know it :)

Sorry for the long day nikki but glad alia is feeling better!!!

Amanda I am thinking about you! How did yesterday go? Update us when you can <3


----------



## Ingodshand

Hi girls! Been up since about 4 with some period type cramping. Nothing that I can really time but just uncomfortable. They do feel different then the cramps I have been getting from having to go number 2. So I am hopeful! Have a doctor apt at 945 and then supposed to be having our preop for my planned c-section on Tuesday. I just pray that this cramping is doing something to change my cervix!!


----------



## wavescrash

Nikki - I can't tell you how many times I've had a very fussy baby (between Hannah and Leah) where I try everything to soothe them and don't think to try gripe water until forever later. For no real reason it always ends up being a last resort lol.


----------



## Ingodshand

Okay so now starting to freak out. I just went to the bathroom and there is pinkish blood on the tp. Could this be the start? Should I be concerned about the blood? Omg!!!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Is it mucusy? Could be your plug! Get bouncing on a ball.


----------



## Ingodshand

brunettebimbo said:


> Is it mucusy? Could be your plug! Get bouncing on a ball.

Crap, I don't have a ball! No, just pink tinted when I wipe and keep getting cramps and tightening. I called my doctor so just waiting for them to call back


----------



## Ingodshand

It's my plug!!! You girls need to wake up:happydance:


----------



## frsttimemama

Sarah! Fx for some great news!!

Csss, what date are they going off of?? Yay for v-day #1! ;)

Nikki, sorry you guys has a rough day.

Morgan, any updates?

Happy Monday ladies!

I hope today is fast and easy. I'm trying a new recipe for supper for swedish meatballs. No more baby bubbles either . Mama's getting nervous.


----------



## frsttimemama

Yayyyy Sarah!! Praying for smooth easy labor!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Ingodshand said:


> It's my plug!!! You girls need to wake up:happydance:

Yayyyyyyyy :happydance: Can you borrow a ball?


----------



## brunettebimbo

I had my progesterone bloods done this morning. I feel butchered. My arm is really sore and I can see a bruise beginning already! Should have results by Thursday or Friday this week.


----------



## goldstns

Sarah- exciting!! Hope this is it! Can't wait to meet Evan. Fast/healthy delivery.

waves- thx for telling me I'm not the only one. I didn't wanna try "meds" unless I knew what it was for, but man I wish I tried it earlier. However because of a crazy day...she slept all night!


----------



## goldstns

Bb-can't wait to hear results..hopping its an easy fix like prog!


----------



## Ingodshand

brunettebimbo said:


> Ingodshand said:
> 
> 
> It's my plug!!! You girls need to wake up:happydance:
> 
> Yayyyyyyyy :happydance: Can you borrow a ball?Click to expand...

Yes, my friend has one that I will get soon!


----------



## brunettebimbo

OMG what have we done? Unprotected sex accidentally the day before and the day of O. We go away on the 28th of this month meaning I'd be 6+1 going off O if we fall this month. My miscarriages have been at 5+3.


----------



## frsttimemama

Bb, try to stay calm. The doctor is looking unto it. if it's the progesterone, they will know after this draw. And I hope it is! Easy peasy fix!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Morning ladies! I haven't been on since friday. I missed a lot and don't have time to catch up!

Sarah!!! yay for the plug! I hope this is for you! I will keep checking in!


----------



## morganwhite7

Yay Sarah!!! I thought you were going for VBAC though, won't they let you try the foley bulb?? It's got no hormones!!! Either way I think things are happening! Praying labor starts so you can at least try naturally.. if this is the real thing that is amazing seeing as it's the day before your scheduled CS.. lucky you! I'll be thinking of you all day! Try nip stim, it has really worked to get contractions going for me! And BD! FX'd!!! :)

AFM- At work bc I can't stand to be home alone. I'd rather be making money than stewing in bed. Plus side, I'm in a chair vs. on my side in bed and I feel LOTS of pressure today. Lost a lot more bloody mucous plug yesterday, then DTD lastnight (glad hubby didn't know the plug was coming out LOL) and then inserted 2 EPO overnight.. we'll see what happens! Doc appt today and Wednesday. So so so ready!


----------



## Lotalaughs16

Good Monday Morning Ladies!

Sarah, what a great start to my day reading that you might be in labor!! Praying for a quick and easy delivery :) 

BB, don't stress yourself out more just yet. What will be, will be. Maybe if the problem is with progesterone then they will be able to give you something to fix it quickly...maybe you should try meditating..sometimes when I am overwhelmed or stressed I just take some deep breaths and talk to myself and try to convince myself that everything IS going to be ok! 

Katrina, yay for O! fx'd for this cycle 

AFM, I got AF this morning! Finally some normalcy in my cycles, this last cycle was 32 days and the one before that was 37, never been so excited to regularly see that witch. I think I am going to wait maybe 2 more cycles then start temping/opks again. Also, I had the BEST weekend. I took friday off work, spent some QT with my pup which was nice. Saturday was so busy, I had to drop my car at the mechanic then clean my house/ prepare some party food, then i had a dentist appt, ran over to my parents to take pictures of my sister going to prom, then back to my house to prepare for a pampered chef party. Zara was so good all day. Then yesterday we had a great sunday funday, so relaxing and it was nice to enjoy the day with Marcos and Zara....I haven't had a day like that in a while.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Sarah yay! Sorry is slept in this morning! 
Bb your getting testing done, don't fret to much if your progesterone is low they can remedy it.
Morgan she will be here soon 
Brittney sorry about af, but yay for your cycle regulating. 
Afm I slept like crap, so who knows if my temp is right or not. I just couldn't get comfortable.


----------



## wavescrash

goldstns said:


> waves- thx for telling me I'm not the only one. I didn't wanna try "meds" unless I knew what it was for, but man I wish I tried it earlier. However because of a crazy day...she slept all night!

No problem... it's always the last thing we try. I often forget we even have it lol. 



Ingodshand said:


> It's my plug!!! You girls need to wake up:happydance:

How exciting!!! Congrats :)

Katrina - Good luck with the results :)


FINALLY got a dr appt for Leah for her belly button. OH's mom and grandma flew into town for the weekend and fly out this afternoon. Since they never see them, both OH and his brother took the day off work. They're coming over until they have to head to the airport which will be shortly before Leah's appt so we can still visit with them & then get her to the doctor.


----------



## Ingodshand

Officially in labor!! My water broke in the shower around 830 this morning and been having contractions every since! At the doctors office so they can confirm it broke, I have no doubt, and then over to the hospital!! So excited and nervous!


----------



## clynn11

They never really gave me a specific due date. I lied to them about LMP so it would line up with my O, and then the only u/s I've had that's been through them was my 8 week one (and then we'll go over my anatomy scan this next appointment) and I was measuring 7+3. So they say anywhere from August 1st to August 4th as of right now lol. I just go with August 1st because I know my O day.

Sarah- SOOO exciting!! Keep us updated!!

BB :hugs: Sorry your arm is bruising and in pain. Keeping my FX for quick, good results!


----------



## frsttimemama

Congratulations Sarah! Water breaking TERRIFIES me. You ladies are so brave! Hope it moves along quickly and easily for you!

Cassidy, you crack me up. :) I just told them LMP and O date, explained about the OPKs like she said to do, showed them FF, and we went off O date when my scans matched that.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Ingodshand said:


> Officially in labor!! My water broke in the shower around 830 this morning and been having contractions every since! At the doctors office so they can confirm it broke, I have no doubt, and then over to the hospital!! So excited and nervous!

:happydance: Good Luck!


----------



## frsttimemama

Waves, hope they can get Leah all fixed up today!


----------



## wavescrash

Sarah - So exciting!!! Good luck! Wishing you a safe and quick delivery and a great/easy recovery.


----------



## wavescrash

frsttimemama said:


> Waves, hope they can get Leah all fixed up today!

Thanks! I hope it's still something as simple as applying silver nitrate but I'm a bit worried since this little nubby thing has grown OUT of her navel. I don't know if the process is still the same.


----------



## wavescrash

frsttimemama said:


> Cassidy, you crack me up. :) I just told them LMP and O date, explained about the OPKs like she said to do, showed them FF, and we went off O date when my scans matched that.

I also altered the date of my period to match my ovulation date lol. It was only different by 1 day but I liked the idea of a due date of March 12 instead of March 13th lol.


----------



## frsttimemama

Morgan, I don't blame you at all. I don't want to sit home alone either! Hopefully she decides to cone on out soon!

I am SO nervous for all of you! Since my experience turned out poorly, even thinking about being in labor or my friends being in labor stresses me out. I know it is a little crazy, but I can't help it. Praying for all of you ladies having babies or having them soon!

Waves, yikes! Poor baby! 

Doctor emailed me back and told me to avoid BBQ (Which I can't stand anymore ) and as long as my numbers are mostly below the limit, I am okay. That's a relief! Because they mostly are except occasionally.


----------



## TTCaWee1

Yay Sarah!!! Congrats! I hope labor is swift and easy and you get your vbac! 

Nikki - gripe water is awesome. The doc just had us start gas drops and this probiotic stuff called gerber soothe. It's $30 for a TINY little bottle but supposedly it works. We will see. If her reflux isn't better this week then they are putting her on Zantac. I might have them try it anyways bc she cries when she refluxes :( breaks my heart

Brittney - yay for AF

Katrina - that's an awesome temp spike if it's real. Do you feel like you O'd?

Any one hear from Molly?


----------



## frsttimemama

Katrina, I agree. That temp IS awesome!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Yay Sarah!!!! Fast and Safe delivery wishes for you! Can't wait to see a pic of little Evan!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Sarah Fx for a quick and safe delivery. 
Waves I hope leahs appt went well. 
I think so I had weird cramps in my left ovary area yesterday, I have never felt anything like it before. It was only for a minute or two at 630 last night. Since they don't think I ever od correctly I guess I would never have o pain, so I suppose that's what it was.


----------



## frsttimemama

Makes sense Katrina! I never had O pain til I was on clomid. I'm so excited for you! Fx so tight!


----------



## morganwhite7

Yay Sarah!!! See what happens when you let go and leave it all IN GOD'S HANDS?!! Love it ;)

Katrina- That is WONDERFUL news!!! O pain for the first time might mean another big first time surprise at the end of this cycle! Oh I hope hope hope!!! :)

AFM- Off to grab some Wendy's for lunch. Gosh I love that place, fast-food that doesn't kill ya. I'm starved!


----------



## clynn11

Mmmmm french fries dipped in a chocolate shake. Salivating.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Yum except a vanilla one! I love those.


----------



## brunettebimbo

That's an impressive spike Katrina. FX!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

That's a great sign Katrina! I always got really bad O pains.


----------



## Disneybaby26

Yay, Sarah!!!! I can't wait to see baby Evan!! Soooo excited for you, hoping for a fast and easy labor mama!! Xo


----------



## Cowgirl07

I'm pessimistic but I have my progesterone test next Thursday so I guess we will see there.


----------



## morganwhite7

Haha Cass I saw that pic on IG of your fries in a Frosty.. I've always loved that too. Just got a Frosty in a cone! Best invention ever!!

Oh and Mirolee I think you're the one who loves DQ too? They now have Blizzards in a waffle cone, I got the confetti cake one and it's to DIE for!!! Must try next time OH is outta town!! ;)


----------



## Cowgirl07

Culvers is my favorite. Yummy but ice cream is just plain amazing.


----------



## HWPG

i saw that also (the blizzard in a waffle cone). 
last night i had half a Crunch bar broken up in some Vanilla Bean ice cream - K was going crazy! it was awesome.
this morning i attended a funeral - K apparently loves hymns since he was kicking like crazy during every song. 
then i went to spin class, now i'm having lunch. it's going go be a day of "office errands".

sarah, hope you have a quick and uneventful L&D. 
K, love the temp spike and O pain. i just feel so good for you!


----------



## goldstns

Rachel/waves- how do I know if she has reflux or colic?


----------



## brunettebimbo

Mirolee your saying K. Did I miss his name?


----------



## frsttimemama

I can't stand to even try icecream and fries. Lol. I love love love the smores blizzard from DQ!! I have never had Culver's. 

I'm not getting anything done today, but not for lack of trying...


----------



## pdxmom

Sarah Yaayy sounds exciting...praying for a safe delivery for u hun...waiting to c lil evans sweet face :)

Katrina i hope hope hope thts your o spike right there....looking gud hun....fx for this mth:thumbup:

Anyone heards from molly??

Ive never really been to DQ :dohh: but with all this blizzard talk i can c a trip in the v near future :winkwink: Beautiful day here today...temps in the 70s will b heading out for a walk in a bit...oh and i went swimming in the weekend...best pregnant thing to do everrrrr...body feel soo light and soo gud and wat amazing sleep later .... fun


----------



## TTCaWee1

Nikki - not sure on the colic but with the reflux she makes a whooping noise or she regurgitates in her throat and makes a sour face or cries. Sometimes I catch her just swallowing frequently too. She spits up a lot but I think it's more bc her belly is full. I wonder if hiccups have anything to do with it bc she gets them a lot


----------



## frsttimemama

I'm thinking hiccups are a sign if GERD. Poor baby. Hope she grows out of it!

Sonia, that sounds wonderful :)


----------



## asmcsm

Yay Sarah!!! So exciting!!! I hope you have a nice easy labor and that we see pictures of Evan soon!

Might be taking some outdoor maternity pictures next Friday! Super stoked.


----------



## RobertRedford

hi ladies! havent been on all weekend. needed a break. things are really hard right now, so im going to continue to take a break from BnB. hope youre all well. my best wishes to all of you. keep in touch on fb, please!


----------



## goldstns

Thx for checking in Robert!! Feel better!

thanks for the info Rachel and sandy.

I don't think she acts the way you are explaining Rachel. So id say she doesn't have it. She does spit up, but I think its just a full belly. IV asked doc before. She also has lots of hiccups even from when she was in my belly. I also told doc about that and she wasn't concerned and said shed grow out of it. So I think she just had a belly ache ... Maybe from something I ate.


----------



## asmcsm

Totally understand Amanda. Hope that things get better soon :hugs:


----------



## pdxmom

Take your time Amanda n stay strong...things will get better...take care hun...:hugs:


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

How are you ladies handling Visitors after birth??

It is rude to tell everyone that we respectfully ask that everyone wait to visit until we tell them we are ready? I'm afraid that within the family, word will travel, and people will just show up, and I'm really feeling strongly about spending an hour or so with just DH and Harper. I don't want people lined up waiting to burst in the moment i've given birth. I want to come across stern/strong, but not bitchy. Is this acceptable? What is everyone else doing?

My plan was to call my mother (and my dad, they are not together) and DH call his mother when I am going to the hosptial and that be it. We can text everyone else when the baby has come. I'm just know my family and they will talk before I get to tell them. *sigh*


----------



## brunettebimbo

No not rude at all. We told people not to visit until we were ready.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Good. I think some people may be upset, but it really is about us. I just have a feeling that DH's sister will be mad because of it. I don't get why people just want to sit in the waiting room! I've never done that! We will call when we are ready for visitors. Some people are in the hospital for hours and hours before the baby comes.


----------



## brunettebimbo

We only had my best friend visit at hospital because she was going on holiday that day. Everyone else had to wait until we were ready. I was so tired and sore I wanted to do it on my terms.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Britt I wouldn't let people visit for probably 5 hours if I ever have a baby. It's time to meet your daughter take pictures it's family time. 
Ashlee can't wait to see pictures
Amanda I understand your break. Hugs 
Afm I got my hair cut it is so short for me, I love it! The hairdresser joked and said can I take some off I said as long as it can go in a pony go for it.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

I agree Katrina.. i'd love to wait longer, and if she's born in the middle of the night, i'm not texting anyone until an appropriate time in the morning. I will probably want to try to sleep. 

If it were up to me, i'd make everyone wait until we were home and setteled, but my mom swears i'm going to change my mind and want to show her off to everyone. It just seems so overwhelming being in the hospital with a never ending flow of visitors.


----------



## brunettebimbo

I would wait until you get home if you can. So much nicer. :)


----------



## jury3

Sarah-So exciting! I hope you get a smooth delivery! Can't wait to see pics of little Evan!

Britt-We've already told everyone we don't want a bunch of people visiting in the hospital. Only immediate family and our really close friends can visit. Luckily I know we don't have to worry about them visiting until later. My mom will be in the room with us and I know DW's mom will be at the hospital and my brother too. I don't mind if they come in and meet the babies. They better not plan on staying long though!


----------



## goldstns

Britt- u aren't rude for that. We decided to tell parents when headed to hospital, but said don't come till we tell u to come. Which is smart cuz it took 15 hr till she was even here. Then we did first hr just Alia, me and dh. Then he called parents and and siblings and invited them to hospital. They were our first guests on day one. Next day was friends and any other family. Then following day we went home.


----------



## HWPG

i think my mom will be in with us for the birth. my sister said she will stop by on her way home from work, post birth, but i asked her not to bring her (germy) kids - whom i LOVE but have germaphobia. OH's family all live too far away. my dad... hard to tell, but he wont come by until we tell him to. my older sister prob wont meet the baby until he's like 2-6months old (she lives in philly, so also a dedicated visit, not a stop in).
BB, sorry about that. my OH's last name starts with K, so i've just been calling "it" baby K until we knew it was a boy. now we've started discussing names - i think we'll be telling my family on Easter - his name will be Aleksandr (or Alexander - spelling undecided) Julian. but i will probably still refer to him as K - there will be no AJ in our vocab. ;)


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Julie- that's what I want to do. Immediate family and friends, but I know my dad's entire family will want to come and i'm just not sure I want to see them in the hospital. If all goes well we should be home in 24-48 hours. They can wait until I get home, but I KNOW they won't want too. I really don't even like my dad's family. I didn't know my dad until a few years ago and barely know them. They all lived in the SAME town as me after my dad left and never ever tried to see me. So i've always felt off around them. 

Nikki- That sounds like a good plan with family day 1 and friends day 2. I really like that.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Love the name choice Mirolee!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Mirolee- I love 'Aleksandr' as the spelling!


----------



## frsttimemama

Amanda, i totally get that. Hope things get better so soon!

As for visitors, I totally get (and agree!!)I with what you all say about not having people there, but I know we won't have that option. No matter what we say, our family will be there. When everything happened with my son, we had sent everyone home so we could all get some rest, and my husband was there completely alone. My in-laws got there in 30ish minutes and my parents in 45. I can't ever imagine leaving him all alone like that again, waiting and wondering and praying not to lose us both. That's why we will have more people than we know what to do with, like it or not. I was the same as the rest of you before. We even argued about it.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Lovely name. I personally prefer Alexander but only because with my unusual name I found people always got my name wrong because it's spelt different to how it sounds. 

As for AJ I'm with you on that one. Tristan was going to be called Tristan Jordan (my middle name is Jordan) but because Hubby's Mum didn't like the name Tristan she said she would be calling him TJ so we changed his name to Tristan Tarot, Tarot being after my Dad.


----------



## Cowgirl07

I love tarot!


----------



## frsttimemama

I like that name, Mirolee! :)


----------



## pdxmom

Nice name Mirolee...i love it spelt Aleksandr :flower:

As for visitors...my parents r coming to stay with us from india so tho they wont b in the room for the delivery they will defely b getting there as soon as babys born and i would love it tht way too..as for friends im sure they will call and ask before coming by and well take a call then abt wens a gud time for them to come by...our hospital doesnt allow kids below the age of 13 to visit if they rnt siblings so thts another thing i have to inform all my frends abt..


----------



## Disneybaby26

Brit- it's totally your choice!

We are asking for immediate family only-which still means 10+ visitors for us. Ugh!! We will be home with the same baby in 48 hours people, come over then!! Lol


----------



## Ingodshand

Hi! Was at two cm about two hours ago and hoping I am at least at 4 at my next check in an hour. Thanks for all the well wishes!! Trying to last as long as I can until I y the epidural. Not sure how people do this without meds!!


----------



## wavescrash

Good luck mama!!! I had an epidural with both of my vaginal deliveries. I wanted to see how long I could go without one with this last pregnancy but the c-section kinda ruined that lol. I was getting one no matter what lol. Oh well. I guess I'll never know how long I could go without lol.


----------



## Disneybaby26

You're doing great Sarah!! Thinking of you!!

Do you always loose your plug before labor? Or can you dilate without losing your plug??


----------



## jury3

Britt-Can you just not tell the family? Even though MIL keeps insisting we call her if we go to L&D for any reason, I've told DW she better not say a word until we are already there a know what is happening. This is assuming we don't make it to our c-section date. We made a list of people to inform right away (my mom, in laws, my brother), people to tell after the babies are here (close friends, other immediate family) and then people to make sure we tell before we post anything on fb. We are making sure friends and family all know we don't want visitors the first day and the ones who are allowed to visit the hospital have already been informed. So, I think we'll be ok...You could always tell the nurses you don't want any visitors if it comes down to that. 
Definitely use whoever you can to spread around that you don't want visitors in the hospital, that you prefer them to wait until you are home. You could also use carecalendar.com to have people schedule when they are coming. They can sign up to bring meals and such also.

Sarah-Sounds like you are making some progress! I hope it continues to go that way for you :)


----------



## jury3

Kara-I think if you dilate, you have to lose your mucus plug at some point. I think you can dilate a few cm before losing it though, so yes you could begin to labor and then lose it.


----------



## wavescrash

Some women don't lose their plug until they're in established labor or their water breaks. You can lose pieces of it throughout most of your pregnancy but it regenerates up until a certain point.


----------



## TTCaWee1

I dilated and my water broke before I lost my plug. Wasn't until I got to the hospital that I started bleeding and had the mucousy stuff. I didn't get my epidural till I was dilated to 7 lol and right before I started pushing. I went 9 hours...but I have a really high pain tolerance. My contractions were 1.5-2 min apart consistently on the way to the hospital and I was on BnB telling you all I was in labor lol. The epidural is awesome though bc I felt nothing when she came out. 

Sarah - can't wait for pics! Have they threatened you with a csection yet?


----------



## frsttimemama

I was having contractions 2-3 minutes apart but not painful even though they said they were what they wanted to see, dilated to 2 at the last check, and never lost my plug that I am aware if. Obviously I must have? Or they took it out with my c-section?


----------



## Disneybaby26

I just keep looking for this elusive plug...LOL! You pray your whole pregnancy to not see anything bloody and now I'm constantly wiping and hoping for a streak. Gah!! Soooo hoping they check me on Thursday! So ready to meet Miss Kay!!


----------



## Disneybaby26

I did read swelling usually begins ~2weeks before labor as the body gears up to lose so much fluid and blood-that would put me on track for the 17th...haha!! I'm also pretty sure you can google anything and get the answer you want...

"Itchy right toe"-labor is eminent...
"Pimple on left side of chin"-obviously get straight to L&D

....not that you'll find any of these things in my search history or anything butttt... ;)


----------



## wavescrash

Leah's 1 month picture :)

We did the same thing with Hannah - took a picture of her each month in the rocking chair. You can see Hannah's picture set here: https://darlinggraphics.webs.com/books.html (Yes, I know the URL says "books" lol.) For Hannah we're going to continue it taking a picture each year.
 



Attached Files:







Leah-1month.jpg
File size: 37.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Cowgirl07

Oh your babies are so cute amanda! 
I know nothing about plugs :haha: so Dh made me giggle I had this big smile because I know he wouldn't notice my hair cut. He was like are we pregnant? No I got a hair cut! Seriously men!


----------



## wavescrash

Thanks Katrina :)

hahah that's pretty funny!


----------



## clynn11

I was JUST looking at Hannah's first year pictures! They are awesome! I've definitely been planning on doing something similar. Love it! And I do think Leah looks longer than Hannah. And as Leah gets bigger they're looking less like twins and she's developing her own little looks! So adorable!

Katrina that is an awesome spike! Excited for you!

LOL Kara you're cracking me up right now! I'm sure I will be exactly the same way!!!


----------



## clynn11

And I don't think I posted it here, but here's my bump from 23 weeks (last Friday)
 



Attached Files:







10153905_800510183311069_891271017_n.jpg
File size: 41 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Cowgirl07

Love it Cassidy.


----------



## jury3

Kara-lol kind of like the tww...pretty much anything could mean you are pregnant! DW just said the other day it's like we are in the 2ww again, but waiting for the babies to come this time lol

Waves-So cute!

Sandy-I don't think they take it out, I'm assuming maybe it would come out with the bleeding afterward and probably gets overlooked bc there are other things coming out...I don't know this for a fact, just what I'm guessing. 

My stomach has been hard all day. I've had a couple of bh that actually caused pain in my lower back, but nothing consistent. DW is so convinced we are going to have the babies this week. At this point, I'm not sure how much longer my body can hold them in! 
I actually cried last night bc I had to wake DW up to help put my leg in bed. Lifting my left leg hurts my pubic bone so bad sometimes I literally cannot lift it. Lifting it to put pants on or get in the car usually hurt too. I felt so dumb for making her wake up, but I didn't know how else to get into bed. Then I cried bc it hurt and bc I felt like such an idiot lol With the pain in my pubic bone and my back, how tight my belly is, and how often I'm having bh...surely my body will just give up at any point! lol


----------



## pdxmom

Julie uve done brilliantly so far... Way to go momma... Ur almost there... Don't beat yourself up .. :)

Kara u crack me up... Anytime now

Wow all of u r soo soo close this is getting real girls... We r getting there :D

Amanda wat happened about Leah's belly button situation???


----------



## Disneybaby26

Cassidy- you look fab!!

Julie- you're sooooo close! Twinnie carrying mommy of the year for sure!! I love how Somia said "brilliant"-I think that fits just perfectly! :)


----------



## brunettebimbo

I didn't lose my plug until I was in labour and had to have my waters broken a few hours in. I didn't have an epidural, they scare me more than the pain. :lol:

Julie you've done amazingly. I can't believe how far you've gotten!


----------



## frsttimemama

Julie, that makes sense. I obviously don't know. Lol. I'm sorry you had such a rough night! Hopefully you don't have to wait tooooo much longer, just as long as babies are healthy and ready to come out! :)

Cassidy, you look great! :)

Any updates from Molly or Sarah? 

Morgan, how are you holding up?

Katrina, I can't wait for today's temp! :) 

Amanda, what did they do for Leah's belly button?

I have to work evenings tonight. Blah. Hubby absolutely refused to let me go in at 11 or so. He said if I'm working 3-11, that's all I need to work. So I let him win that fight. Haha. I'm actually thinking I may go back to bed for awhile then get up and straighten up the house. I'm tired, and still just not quite 100% for whatever reason.

Did you guys feel a little then go a couple weeks without feeling anything else? I haven't felt anything since the week before last.. and I'm starting to get nervous.


----------



## brunettebimbo

I won't be updating much. We are at the hospice with Hubby's Nan. Things aren't looking good. She's rapidly deteriorating.


----------



## HWPG

sandy, yes, i meant to say that the other day. i started feeling things at 16 weeks. but was like, "hm, is that baby?" it wasnt strong, it would come and go. around 20 weeks is when i really started definitively knowing it was K and feeling him regularly. you are still very early. i wouldnt worry.
afm, trying to decide on a dress to buy for a wedding in three weeks - opinions?
1) https://www.amazon.com/Ripe-Materni...54076&sr=8-114&keywords=maternity+dress+large

2) https://www.amazon.com/Motherhood-S...54021&sr=8-100&keywords=maternity+dress+large


----------



## HWPG

thoughts with you BB.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Sandy - That's normal. I read that baby isn't big enough to feel consistently until you're at least 22 weeks. I had the same thing. I'd feel her and then go days without feeling a thing. 

Bb- thinking of you and your DH!

Julie- As far as visitors, I could not tell anyone we are there, but I can't stop my family. I could ask them not to text/call everyone, but you know how people are with babies.. they are going to call anyway. I am going to be very stern about posting ANYTHING on social media. It's OUR NEWS to announce when our baby is here. We do not want someone else posting pictures before we do, and telling our news. We also don't want people tagging us saying we are in the hospital. I just don't know how to tell everyone with this stuff without sounding like a huge bitch.


----------



## morganwhite7

Kara- I lost bloody plug when I dilated from 0-2 and from 2-3 I lost NO plug.. then lost a bunch again this past week, so excited to see if I've made any progress. But I'm at a 3, regular contractions, and nothing is flippin happening :(

Also I have begun swelling like crazy too! My wedding ring is STUCK! I don't even wanna try, we tried Vaseline lastnight and almost made my finger explode pulling it.. so I hope that theory is right and that my reward will be here soon!!

Waves- I love the pic, you inspire me and my DH loves seeing your pics on IG.. he always comments on how fast she grows and how we need to take lots of pics too- lol!

Sarah- GL I can't WAITTTT to see him!!! :)

Julie- This ISSSSS the worst TWW ever! Lol. As of yesterday the soreness of my back/hips really set in.. I couldn't lift my legs into bed either, felt very strange as I haven't had much pain at all this pregnancy. Ready to meet these babies!!

As for guests, I was wondering the same thing. According to the doc, only 2 ppl are allowed in delivery (DH and my sis) but DH made it clear to MIL that he wants NO ONE in delivery!!! :) So MIL had a cryfest about it and has been a total beotch ever since. So we will have fam in there up until the very last moment (or until I say so LOL) and then no one for the birth. I love the idea. But I am also afraid all 15+ of the immediate family will want to run in once she's born.... and SORRY friends but I will be getting her on the boob the MOMENT I can! And I want AT LEAST an hour before stupid MIL runs in to take awful pics of everything to upload to FB (she doesn't give a crap, uploads any/everything and I want to put up her first pics, NOT HER! grrr) So I hope things go okay and DH supports my wishes like he says he will. I just think that first moment is so important after what we've been through. Maybe I'll put out a disclaimer once we're in the hospital- FYI birth and an hour+ after, NO VISITORS- you idiots have the rest of her life to swoon over her.. Mom and Dad deserve that important time alone to appreciate what we've been waiting on for over 2 years. So you can come to the hospital, but you'll be waiting out there for hours! Gotta problem, you can suck it! :)


----------



## Cowgirl07

Well I guess o hasn't happened yet and yesterday's temp was because of no sleep. :(I got a positive opk today though. So maybe I'll o yet.


----------



## morganwhite7

Katrina I used to get O pains a few days BEFORE O... I assume it was when the follicle was ready to burst, it got painful. So keep up the BD! Use SoftCups too! I can't wait to see what April 23rd(ish) holds for you! And me, Kara, and Julie! Haha what a week it will be. Oh and do you have new hair pics on FB? I wanna see!

Here's a cool comparison I made.. 24 weeks, 30 weeks, and 37 weeks! Wow!
 



Attached Files:







APE.jpg
File size: 33.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Cowgirl07

I did another opk and it was positive so I'm hoping today or tomorrow. No pictures yet after chores ill get some up! 
You look great Morgan!


----------



## morganwhite7

I think your egg is ready! So exciting to know IT'S TIME.. lol I hated that frantic feeling, but try not to worry- just get BD covered, SoftCup, and hop into bed after you're done doing chores for the day. Tell hubbs it is crucial! Lol.. I believe in Femara! 

And thanks! I am unbelievably huge and it is really shocking to see how she's/I've grown.. I wished it all away and now it's time. So, so crazy.


----------



## Cowgirl07

I guess since I haven't been releasing mature follies it make sense that it's moving back a bit. But it better happen before this weekend!


----------



## wavescrash

morganwhite7 said:


> Waves- I love the pic, you inspire me and my DH loves seeing your pics on IG.. he always comments on how fast she grows and how we need to take lots of pics too- lol!

Aww thanks dear <3 Yes... take LOTS of pictures. Everyone always makes fun of how many pictures I take of the girls (be it on my phone or with my DSLR) but I don't care. It goes by way too fast and I want to have tons of picture memories to look back on and share with them. And with the digital age, it's so easy to make multiple copies of each picture so I'll always have them but can also share them with the girls and their own families once they get older.


As for Leah's belly button - he said it's called an umbilical granuloma. Basically the very base of the cord didn't fall off with the rest of it and since it's live tissue, it continued to grow. He just applied 2 q-tip things of silver nitrate which basically dries it out/kills the tissue and said it should take about a week to fall off. If it doesn't, we have to go back for another application but said he's never seen it take more than 2 applications to work. Hopefully just the 1 works because it wasn't easy getting the car to take her in. Just got lucky that OH was going to take the day off work to visit with his mom/grandma.

19 days until Hannah's 2nd birthday & party. My dad called yesterday and we were discussing present ideas. He's going to get her a little tablet which I'm very excited about. She currently has my very old/beat up iPod touch that I passed onto my mom and Autumn before letting Hannah play with it. It doesn't stay charged, is so out of date... she can't do much with it. Someone suggested getting her a tablet to help me during the day when it's just me and the girls at home - particularly when I'm feeding Leah so that Hannah can be occupied and hopefully less likely to get into everything (so I don't have to put Leah down every 3 minutes each feeding.)

I have to put in a cake order with the grocery store before I forget. I'll be 5 weeks pp on Thursday and STILL haven't called to schedule my 6 week pp check-up. WHOOPS. I'm going to try & do that today. It's just so hard to make any phone calls because we get HORRIBLE reception in the apartment so I have to go into my room by the window & of course, that's when both girls would be wide awake, going crazy or needing me so it just hasn't happened yet.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Hope her belly button gets better soon. 
Pictures are on my page of my shoulder length hair.


----------



## frsttimemama

Thanks for the reassurance ladies! I guess I just expected to feel more and sooner this time since I knew kinda what I was feeling for and don't have an anterior placenta.. boy was I wrong!

BB, I'm so sorry to hear that. Thinking of you guys!

Katrina, that stinks, but I *KNOW* you're going to O, and soon! Try not to stress, easier said than done! I agree with Morgan. Cover your bases, maybe use some SoftCups, and try to relax. (I don't know if the SoftCups were how I got pregnant or not. I used them a couple times, but not every time.. so hard to say! But they surely can't hurt, either.)

Mirolee, I really love the second one (I think?)! The one with the little black belt. In any of the colors. 

Morgan, you look amazing! I'm sorry you're not making much progress. When do you go to the doctor again?

Waves, so glad that it was an easy fix! That's so weird.. I've never heard of that, but it makes sense. Hubby and I want to do the rocking chair picture like that. He had showed me a picture on FB like that that he saw and wanted to do, and he isn't really one to say "Let's do this with Baby! or Let's do that!" specifically. He will pick out clothes, toys, décor, that type of thing, or make comments about taking him/her here or there, but he's not into pictures, so that was definitely something on my list to make sure we did. I think we are going to garage sale for one that we like and paint it a pretty color to match the baby's room. I'm excited. I have so many Pinterest picture ideas! So ready to bust out my camera. I'm even excited to get a belly and take pictures, something I didn't really do last time, and most of the few I had were on my phone that got stolen so I don't have much left as far as that goes unfortunately. Jerks. I woulda given them my lithium battery since that's probably all they wanted. Haha. 

Has anyone heard from Molly or Sarah?

I'm truly not sure how we are goin to handle visitors and social media and such. I'm a little worried because having a C-section, won't they take the baby while they are finishing up with me? I don't want hubby to leave me all alone, but I don't want the baby left all alone either. I don't want them to take it to do whatever. I don't know how all of this works because I was out last time and it wasn't the "normal" scenario.. I don't want everyone posting pictures before hubby & I get to or sharing our news. I'm sure it will happen, and I have bigger fish to fry such as getting this baby into the world alive and well. I guess I just need to ask the doctor how it all works and what happens.


----------



## morganwhite7

Sandy- I'll be going to the doc tomorrow, and begging for a sweep like they promised lol! I recommend researching a "gentle CS" they are on the rise, saw a story on the news about them... Basically they try to imitate a vaginal birth as much as possible.. Like have baby come STRAIGHT to you and have APGAR tests done on you also, instead of whisking baby away like you're afraid of. Obv if there are complications it wouldn't go that way but I think that would be great for you guys considering the way the last birth went. You need immediate contact!

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/...allow-mothers-breastfeed-operating-table.html


----------



## frsttimemama

I'm going to look into that, Morgan. Thanks! I do feel fortunate that our doctor knows and understands what we have been through so I feel like she will be as cooperative to making things go as best and smoothly and un-stressful for us as she possibly can. FX for your sweep! Do you have the same doctor?


----------



## Cowgirl07

Someone just asked why I wasn't getting ultrasounds and blood checks more often when on femara. Now I'm freaking out. I either use soft cups or just go to bed right after.


----------



## frsttimemama

Why would you need ultrasounds and/or blood checks more often on femara?


----------



## Cowgirl07

For cysts and multiple eggs. I feel dumb now. I didn't ask for it, they just said they would do progesterone checks.


----------



## frsttimemama

Don't stress about it if you can help it. I'm sure everything will be fine. Maybe some women are at higher risk for them? I didn't have anything while I was on clomid except one progesterone test that was a dud because I still O late, even on clomid. I hope this is the cycle for you so you don't have to worry about it anymore! Can you call and ask for it or at least ask about it?

I talked to my hubby, who said that they have stuff for the baby in the same room as they are doing the C-section so maybe they don't take it away. I don't know, but I do know I'm going to be asking the doctor what happens, even if I am only 16+6 when I see her. She already knows I'm pretty much crazy.. what's one more question? Haha. I still sent him the link to the article and asked him to read it though.


----------



## Cowgirl07

I talked to Mirolee she calmed me down.


----------



## frsttimemama

Oh good, I'm glad she was able to help!


----------



## wavescrash

frsttimemama said:


> Thanks for the reassurance ladies! I guess I just expected to feel more and sooner this time since I knew kinda what I was feeling for and don't have an anterior placenta.. boy was I wrong!
> 
> Waves, so glad that it was an easy fix! That's so weird.. I've never heard of that, but it makes sense. Hubby and I want to do the rocking chair picture like that. He had showed me a picture on FB like that that he saw and wanted to do, and he isn't really one to say "Let's do this with Baby! or Let's do that!" specifically. He will pick out clothes, toys, décor, that type of thing, or make comments about taking him/her here or there, but he's not into pictures, so that was definitely something on my list to make sure we did. I think we are going to garage sale for one that we like and paint it a pretty color to match the baby's room. I'm excited. I have so many Pinterest picture ideas! So ready to bust out my camera. I'm even excited to get a belly and take pictures, something I didn't really do last time, and most of the few I had were on my phone that got stolen so I don't have much left as far as that goes unfortunately. Jerks. I woulda given them my lithium battery since that's probably all they wanted. Haha.
> 
> I'm truly not sure how we are goin to handle visitors and social media and such. I'm a little worried because having a C-section, won't they take the baby while they are finishing up with me? I don't want hubby to leave me all alone, but I don't want the baby left all alone either. I don't want them to take it to do whatever. I don't know how all of this works because I was out last time and it wasn't the "normal" scenario.. I don't want everyone posting pictures before hubby & I get to or sharing our news. I'm sure it will happen, and I have bigger fish to fry such as getting this baby into the world alive and well. I guess I just need to ask the doctor how it all works and what happens.

I thought for sure I'd feel something early on with this being my 3rd pregnancy but I never did. Granted, I DID have an anterior placenta but still. I barely felt anything until 30 weeks. With my 2nd pregnancy I felt a few flutters around 14 or 15 weeks (like popcorn popping sensations) but it wasn't until 16 or 17 weeks that I REALLY felt baby.

As for the belly button thing - definitely weird. I'd never heard of it before either but I had asked about it on FB and in a local mom group I'm part of on FB and apparently it's pretty common. Neither of my other girls had any issues so I didn't think anything could happen other than it falls off and that's that lol. Now I know lol.

I definitely recommend something like the chair idea for everyone. Even if you use a giant stuffed animal, your own bed, a crib, anything... it's neat to see how they grow and now the rocking chair will hold a special meaning for us and our family... something to pass onto one of the girls when they have babies of their own. It's become something my fiance looks forward to us doing each much just as much as I do. I really wanted to do neat belly pictures this last pregnancy based off some Pinterest ideas I'd seen but oh well.

As for the c-section... this is how my experience went with a scheduled c/s:

We arrived at the hospital at 10am and were taken to the c/s recovery room. They put me in a gown, hooked me up to the monitors (baby's heart rate & contractions) and I was on the monitors for a little over 2 hours, just until it was time to go into surgery. While on the monitors, they asked me endless questions and we kinda went over what to expect. Surgery was scheduled for noon but they were running a little behind. Closer to surgery time, my OB and her student came in to talk to me, ask how I was doing, if I had any questions, etc. After that, the anesthesiologist came in to explain his part in everything & what to expect with the epidural.

At one point during all this, my nurse came in with her shoe covers and cap/hat thing on. To me that signaled it was almost surgery time and I nearly freaked lol. There was a flurry of activity in the hall outside my door as everyone (OB & student, anesthesiologist, nurses for me, nurses for baby) was getting ready to head into the OR. When it was surgery time they walked me into the OR (it was through a set of doors right next to my room) while OH stayed in our room and got changed into his hat/gown/mask thing. Once I got into the OR, I climbed up on the bed and had to sit indian-style while I had my epidural inserted. Then they laid me down, strapped me down, and brought OH in. Once Leah came out, they showed her to me around the curtain and she went straight to her nurses to be cleaned up and quickly assessed. OH went to be with her (it was only a few feet from me) while they worked on stitching me up. Once she was cleaned, they swaddled her and gave her to OH to bring over to me. Once I was all stitched and cleaned up, OH went back to the recovery room and they transferred me back to my other bed and gave me the baby and wheeled us into recovery. We were there for about an hour and I had the baby with me the whole time. I finally got a small snack, juice and pain meds, started breastfeeding the baby and did skin to skin with her. When it was time to go to the post-partum room, I let them take her to the nursery to finish their assessments and give her the first vaccination while I got settled into my pp room and OH brought up our bags from the car.

Luckily our room was directly across from the nursery :) They brought her to me as soon as she was done and we had immediate family only visit that first day. I had told everyone in advance that I didn't want anyone there until we'd gotten into our PP room and had been there at least an hour. My dad showed up earlier than that only because he came straight from work and works nearly 2 hrs away & wasn't sure how traffic would be. Anyway... we told family we were ready for visitors and they came up and stayed about 2 hours max. Leah was ready to feed again so we said goodbye and kicked everyone out. I told everyone friends could visit the next day but to let us know if they wanted to so we could coordinate times so we didn't have a ton of visitors at once. Luckily only my mom and 1 friend came by on day 2 and both stayed for a short while. Day 3, nobody visited and day 4 we were discharged.


----------



## frsttimemama

Thanks, Amanda. I appreciate all that. Glad to know you really weren't separated much. I'm a nervous freaking wreck and I still have months to worry about all of this. I can only imagine what kind of shape I'll be in before it's all said and done. ;)


----------



## wavescrash

You're welcome :)

Honestly - no matter if you go through something traumatic like you did or had an uneventful pregnancy... you always worry about the big and small things. And it never ends. Once baby is born you're just full of all NEW worries. Being a parent is the most stressful job on the planet, I'm sure.


----------



## frsttimemama

I believe you there. I just feel like I am so much more worried and afraid this time than last time since I know all too well what can go wrong and that it really does happen, not just on TV.


----------



## wavescrash

To be honest, I was more paranoid/afraid with each pregnancy than I was with the pregnancy before and I didn't have any particular reason to be (like you obviously do.) Even in a relatively uneventful pregnancy, you still learn all the possible things that can go wrong - be it because of a scare you had yourself, something a friend had happen to them or some random freak incident story you read online. And those will make you more nervous in each new pregnancy.

For example with Morgan's story... we had a horrible winter with so many multi-car pileups due to the snow. So whenever I would be out driving in a snow storm this winter, I was naturally afraid of getting into an accident (pregnant or not.) But because of Morgan's story, I was terrified of getting into an accident while pregnant and wearing my seat belt. I would have never thought that my seat belt could be something I'd fear while pregnant but I often found myself loosening the strap across my waist/belly and at times, HOLDING it away from my bump if I was stopping and sliding lol.

So honestly, I think each new pregnancy makes you more and more nervous than the ones before, no matter what you've been through.


----------



## morganwhite7

Okay pregnancy hormones def just took over... Waves I just started sobbing reading the end of your story, imagining the first night we get to spend with her. 

I CAN'T WAIT! This is by far the best part. So fun, so exciting.


----------



## wavescrash

My cousin is about a year younger than me and had her first baby last year. He's 9 months old right now, I'm pretty sure. I don't know details about her and the baby's father other than they dated for awhile before getting pregnant. Pretty sure they were on & off before the baby but I think they were living together on their own up until recently. My cousin just reactivated her FB 2 weeks ago and her first post was something about finally be free and allowed to have a FB again so I'm assuming she was referring to her bf/ex-bf/baby's father and he probably didn't allow her to have a FB. Like I said, I don't know details but it sounds like they separated.

Anyway, she just posted this on FB: "Just went home for lunch to check on my baby ( who's w/his father) only to find ryan in his swing while his fathers passed out drunk on the floor!!!!"

One of her friends commented, "Wow, welcome to parenthood." Um... that's not a welcome to parenthood situation. If baby were to poop all over you, THAT'S a welcome to parenthood situation. Caretaker/father being passed out drunk on the floor is not one of those situations. But unrelated to that - WOW. If that were me, I would have flipped shit and called the cops on him, taken the baby with me and immediately make plans to strip him of parental rights.


----------



## wavescrash

morganwhite7 said:


> Okay pregnancy hormones def just took over... Waves I just started sobbing reading the end of your story, imagining the first night we get to spend with her.
> 
> I CAN'T WAIT! This is by far the best part. So fun, so exciting.

Aw sorry lol. But it really is exciting. I mean, as awful as the end of pregnancy is with the sheer exhaustion, physical pain, being mentally/physically DONE being pregnant... it really is exciting. It's only a matter of time before you finally get to meet that little booger that's been growing and moving inside your belly. You wonder what they'll look like, if they'll have lots of hair or be a bald little babe, wonder what their cry will sound like, how much they weigh, how soft their skin will feel. It really is the best moment.

With my c/s I was so upset that I wouldn't get to hold her on my chest the moment she came out but honestly... when they pulled her out of my belly and I heard her start crying (she was crying VERY angrily/loud lol), I just started bawling my eyes out and I hadn't even SEEN her yet. It really didn't matter... I just knew she was here and she was mine, you know?

You ladies will all be okay and so will your babes. And your angel babies will be there with you on baby's birthday, watching over and just as excited as you are to meet their sibling.

I'm excited for everyone else to start having these babes. We need some new faces in the group ;)


----------



## frsttimemama

I can see that being true, Amanda. I often think about Morgan's story. I worried about my seatbelt before I knew Morgan's story, but now I think about it much more frequently. I also cried reading your story.. because that's what I do these days! haha. 

And as far as your cousin, I would do the same as you. That's absolutely ridiculous and not okay. In the slightest. If baby daddy were sick and passed out because something was medically wrong, okay, but to be drunk and passed out?! I would have called the police.


----------



## morganwhite7

Lol it's okay!! Happy tears! Just after 2 years of the anticipation building and finally making it this far, I'm certainly a ball of emotions! 

Can't believe it really! SANDY don't feel bad, it's ttly normal. I asked the doc if my water broke, should I stay on all fours to reduce risk of cord prolapse? She LAUGHED in my face, said "honey that's so rare"..

I was a bit angered by that............. if mine breaks I'll certainly do everything I can to NOT be upright working with gravity just in case. Thanks to your story. No statistics will calm mamas like us who WERE the statistic. I don't understand why a doc can't understand that! And no, I am at a new doctor that I LOVE love love. Love. So here's to hoping it's a great experience like I anticipate. It's a MFM hospital (maternal/fetal medicine) so very focused on women. Just what I need :)


----------



## frsttimemama

Oh Morgan, how awful! I agree, no statistics will calm those of us who WERE the statistic. For your peace of mind though, I didn't have a cord prolapse. When my water broke, the cord was ripped completely off of the placenta, and the placenta started tearing away from the uterine wall, which was why there was so much blood. The cord ripped away because it didn't form where and how it was supposed to. I should have had a C-section, and it would have prevented it all. That is why I am like... TERRIFIED of water breaking. Anyone's. Like Sarah yesterday? My heart seriously started POUNDING. It's crazy. It only happens in 1.1% of pregnancies, which is next to none, and yet since it did, I'm terrified by it.


----------



## Cowgirl07

I have to get up and be at work so early tomorrow. Don't worry if I don't update 5 am is not easy for me! Must get pregnant so I can quit.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Ladies: is this normal? or should I call my doctor?

A few minutes ago I went to the bathroom to pee. While washing my hands, I got a gush of liquid. I was talking to someone so I couldn't run back into the stall. So I just went about and came back to my desk. It was back at my desk that I noticed it was enough to soak through my pants (very thin, parachutey type pants) and make a wet mark! I've been wearing pantyliners because i've had an increase of CM, but this was not CM. I'm thinking it was urine, but I guess I have no way too be 100% sure. I REALLY don't want to run to my doctor if I don't need too. It's happened a few times, and it's ALWAYS right after I use the bathroom. Do you think I need to call? I have an appointment next Friday. Can it wait until then?


----------



## brunettebimbo

I personally would call just to check. Does it smell at all?


----------



## brunettebimbo

I had a call from the hospital earlier, there's been a technical failure with one of my blood tests so have to go back :growlmad:


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

it doesn't have a smell that I can tell... baby is moving around now and I keep getting the sensation that i'm going to pee myself. I'm pretty sure she's laying on my bladder.

I just know if I call "just to ask" they are going to make me come in. The girls who answer the phones are just receptionists.


----------



## frsttimemama

I would call.


----------



## brunettebimbo

It's worth the trip though :)


----------



## Cowgirl07

I'd call Britt 
Sorry about the test Bb, that sucks.


----------



## wavescrash

If you ever think your water might be leaking, it's definitely worth a call and getting checked out. That being said - you said it usually happens after going to the bathroom so I'm willing to bet it's just pee.

With Leah I was so sure my water was leaking several times and always got it checked out and each time (seriously went to L&D like 5 times for it) it was just discharge or pee lol.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

And that's what i'm afraid of. I'm pretty sure it's just urine. But i'm also a first time mom. I also don't want to go to the hosptial and run up a bill just to find out it was just extra pee that came out after I went to the bathroom. 

I'm not a person that calls every time something happens, but i'm not sure if I should be... it's my first pregnancy. If i call now at work, everyone will be able to hear my conversation.. Ugh.


----------



## HWPG

i feel like that happens to me about every other day - go the bathroom, leave, "pee" my pants. it's always CM, super watery but totally soaks thru my pants in 4 seconds. so annoying.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

yeah, after doing some more reading online and talking to several of my friends that have recently been pregnant, this is not unusal. There is no leaking.. it was just once RIGHT after I stood up from peeing. I am going to keep an eye out for anything strange and just bring it up to my doctor next week when I see him. I think this is just something that will be happening as I start put more and more pressure on my bladder.


----------



## wavescrash

Pardon my french but holy shit... I'm having the worst cramps all of a sudden. I've been having a lot of cramping and pain lately (uterine/abdominal & lower back pain) as well as rectal pain when I sit down. But today... just within the last half hour, these uterine cramps have just seriously intensified and it's making my back hurt worse. OH is at work for another 2 hours but I seriously just want to curl up in a ball on my bed and cry it out lol.

They just won't let up, that's what's getting me aside from how painful it actually is. It's just a non-stop cramping. Seriously ready to get past all this post-partum nonsense.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Ouch Amanda!! I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## wavescrash

Thanks dear, me too haha.


----------



## goldstns

Britt- id call!! Mine happened like that before I peed. It tricked put and was my water. But after the trickle...it kept coming. Not just once. If u have a pad on they will just use a qtip and swab the pad.


----------



## goldstns

Bb-so sry hun....it must be a bad feeling that u feel so close to finding out then there is a stupid error!!


----------



## TTCaWee1

So I'm trying the lactation cookies. I got the oatmeal raisin ones. I pump anywhere from 2-3 oz so we shall see what happens!! Nikki do you make any yet?


----------



## goldstns

Rachel- I have the ingredients...i have Friday off work and was going to make them then. Let me know how it goes!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Me and my pup just got back from a mile and a half walk, haven't done that in a long time. We had a quick stop at grandma's but I'm glad the weather is finally cooperated.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Thanks Nikki- I'm going to wear a pantyliner tomorrow and see if it happens again. It was literally just after I peed an then nothing for the rest of the day.


----------



## goldstns

Britt- then I agree its not water breaking. Cuz it would have continued.


----------



## jury3

Has anyone heard from Molly? Hope everything is ok...

For anyone who doesn't have fb, here was Sarah's post from this morning:

"He's here!!! Evan Dean was born at 2:45 am today weighing in at 8lbs 4 ounces and 20.5 inches long. He is absolutely perfect and we are all so in love!"


Congrats Sarah! Hope you don't mind me sharing :)


----------



## clynn11

Why am I not friends with Sarah on Facebook?!?! Congrats Sarah!!!!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Congrats Sarah :)


----------



## pdxmom

Congrats Sarah!!!! He's just so cute... God bless


----------



## goldstns

Thx for sharing Julie!!

sarah- adorable! He looks so healthy! Hope your vbac went a well as planned!


----------



## Cowgirl07

He's a little cutie. 
Afm no temp this morning. I might just not temp for a few days I can't sleep and I think stressing about o has something to do with it.


----------



## frsttimemama

Thanks for sharing Julie! 

Congratulations Sarah! So happy for you! 

Katrina, I think that's totally reasonable. I understand about stressing about it! Bleh! Temping stinks!

Afm, I am still feeling kinda lousy. Must just be pregnancy. I had to work evenings last night, and I feel it! My lower back and hips are awfully sore, and I couldn't get comfy and get to sleep /stay asleep.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Congrats Sarah! He's beautiful!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Nan died this afternoon. It was very peaceful and she was surrounded by family.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

So sorry BB! My thoughts are with you and your family!


----------



## asmcsm

Yay! Congrats Sarah! Such a handsome little man :)

Sorry about your loss BB. Glad she was able to be surrounded by her loved ones though.

AFM, my pelvis is aching so much. It's not lightening crotch or pains in my cervix though. Wondering if maybe her head is starting to move down more because it feels like somethings grinding on the bones in my pelvis. Seems kinda early for that, but I have an apt today so they'll probably check her position again. Also have our water birth class tonight.


----------



## RobertRedford

Congrats, Sarah! He is adorable!

Amanda, ouch! I hope you feel better!

Will try to catch up later. really behind at work from taking so much time off recently.

Had the d&c yesterday and i finally feel normal. almost immediately, the weepy crazy overwhelming feelings were gone. The procedure was really quick and easy. Painful cramping for about an hour afterwards and I feel fine today. Some spotting but not even enough to fill a liner. My ex came with me and it was really good to have him there, I was really appreciative of him. Now its time to move on. He is seeing someone else so there is no chance of us reconcilling. I'm heart broken but trying to accept it.


----------



## asmcsm

Amanda, glad that you're feeling normal and that your ex went with you for support even if there's reconciling between you. I hope that things turn around for you soon lady :hugs:

Just found out my cousin is having another BOY :wohoo: :happydance: So stoked. So far 2/3 of the babies being born about the same time as Lux are boys. Hoping for the trifecta and that my sister finds out she's having a boy on the 15th lol


----------



## goldstns

Bb- so sort hun! Glad u got to b there.

ash-yay! And feel better, but its what u get w pregnancy!

robert- glad u feel better. Stay positive like u always r!


----------



## RobertRedford

Yay for another boy, Ashlee! Few more days until you find out what your sister is hving...my fingers are crossed for boy! Sorry that you're in pain, that sounds really uncomfortable!


----------



## RobertRedford

I had this draft email going to my ex just about my thoughts, etc. I never intended on sending, just needed a place to put all of the thoughts spinning through my head down into words. Therapy helps a lot, as an outlet, but i still have a lot going through my head and would just jot it down. It was a very well composed thoughful and honest email. And then i accidentally sent it this morning. 

whoops.


----------



## morganwhite7

Ash- I finally got a birthing ball and have been using it the past 2 days and am horribly sore too! Doc said she is very low so I'm sure that's the case for you too! Before this she had been still floating around super high. Urgh my hips and lower back feel like hell! 

BB- So sorry sweets :/ sending love <3

Amanda- I'm sorry you feel that way but I think you should use this as your clean slate! Refresh and find yourself these next few months. You are beautiful and strong and will find a lovely man soon enough! LOL & oops on sending the email! Oh my!

For everyone who didn't see my frantic FB post lol, my widwife finally agreed to a sweep next Wednesday. I am now 3 cm and she said she thinks she felt HAIR on Marley's head! I wish she could tell what color! Lol. We have a lot of red-heads in the fam, so DH is hoping for that. But she said she is "really good at what she does" and thinks she'll put me into labor. She's making DH take off to come with me to take me home, she assumes with the constant contrctions I've been having (still 2-4 mins apart on today's NST) that my body will take over pretty fast! So hoping for an April 17th birthday girl! If not, the 23rd is still my last resort- lol. Plz God let this work! 

I am SOOOO EXCITEDDD. She said they'll also do a growth scan before they strip membranes to see if she's 8 lbs yet, if so they may consider inducing earlier if she looks ready. This is frickin unreal, I think I am the happiest girl in the world today! And will be all of this week! I have been waitinggggg soooo long for this! :)

P.s. FRICK I just noticed- I have a PUMPKIN inside of me!!! Lol


----------



## MrsAmk

Im jealous you are ready to have her! I am in preterm labor again :( I hate this, having to hope and pray and TRY to keep my babies inside me. I am so uncomfortable, LOSING weight, and praying so hard this sweet boy will stay put for a while and be born healthy and strong. Dilated to 3, effaced 70% and super low down in my pelvis. Sigh


----------



## RobertRedford

Holy Crap Morgan! Youre so freaking close!! Thanks for the kind words. I'm feeling very optimistic and peaceful. what happens happens. out of my control now. 

Ash, your ticker says that Lux is the size of a cucumber and its cracking me up. All the other fruits I understand.....but I just can't figure out how a baby is the size of a cucumber. length? just such an awkward comparison! lol.


----------



## morganwhite7

Molly I'm so sorry.... I hate that you are having to worry. Either way precious baby will be ALRIGHT. Seems like they're monitoring you VERY closely, and if he does decide that now is the time, a short stay in the NICU like baby Ellie will be all he needs to grow strong and healthy. So thankful this didn't happen earlier, he is strong now and can do this! Praying things calm down, I'm sorry you guys are being put through this :/ Lots of love!


----------



## wavescrash

Ugh so yesterday's cramping just gradually got worse and worse. I mean, excruciating at times. And it was made worse when I stood up/walked around (as was the vaginal/rectal pressure I felt.) At times, I was literally curled up in a ball on the couch with a heat sock on my belly in tears. It sucked so bad. It was a constant cramping but the intense pain would come in waves and last like 1-2 minutes at a time. I really don't even know how to explain it.

And then my bleeding (which had subsided the day before) came back gradually throughout the day and with all the intense cramping it was bright red and there was so much of it along with little clots here & there.

I asked on my local mom FB group if anyone had something similar happen to them pp with a c-section or if anyone knew what it could be (there are tons of nurses in the group.) Everyone said to go to the ER, bleeding still is normal but the pain is not. Bright red blood means you need to get checked out. Several people (including an ultrasound tech) said it sounds like there could be some remaining "products of conception" such as a piece of my placenta still in there in which case I'd need a D&C to remove it. I've never heard of such a thing happening to be honest. But the ultrasound tech said she scanned a girl over the weekend who was only 2 weeks pp that had the same symptoms and that's what was going on with her.

I was debating whether or not I _should_ go to the ER because it was around 9:30 at this point, the girls needed to go to bed, OH had to work in the morning and we can't risk him calling off AGAIN, etc etc. And then by the time I went to bed a few hours later, the intense pain had subsided. When I woke up this morning though, there was a lot of blood on my pad and I've been having bright red bleeding still today but the cramping was gone until I started writing this post.

Now I have the cramping I felt later in the day yesterday. It's not as intense as it was when I was in tears on the couch but it's slowly intensifying to that point like it did yesterday and it's definitely more painful than regular cramping. Ugh. OH is at work for another 5 hours (gets off at 7pm) so if it doesn't get better or stays painful for several hours, I guess I'll go to the ER when he gets home.


----------



## brunettebimbo

I would go in if it gets worse again. PP cramping is normal but I don't think that much pain is. Hope you get sorted.


----------



## TTCaWee1

Waves is it possible it's AF since you aren't bf? Have you called your OB? I would give them a call to see what they say. 

Bb - sorry for your loss

Ash - 30 weeks is exactly when I started feeling like crud and swelling. I also had bad pelvic pain the week before I had Ellie. Make sure your doc checks your cervix


----------



## jury3

Molly-So sorry you have to worry about all this...just remember lots of babies are born this early and end up perfectly healthy. Each day he stays in there is a bonus at this point. Hang in there!

Morgan-There is a full moon around the 15th, so I'm secretly hoping I go into labor around then...maybe it will help w your sweep too! Lol

Waves-Def go in or at least call your ob! Better safe than sorry...

Ashlee-That's about the same time Grayson got down in my pelvis and started rubbing. It's more annoying than painful for me though...my pubic bone seems to be taking all the weight these days...it's really fun when Olivia is scraping one side of my pelvis and Grayson is on the other lol

Amanda-Lol about the email...either way it was therapeutic, right?! Really hope things are better for you after all this :hugs:


----------



## wavescrash

Well since I posted that whole thing... the cramping got even worse and I suddenly felt like something was falling out of me so I ran to the bathroom. When I pulled my pants down, this HUGE clump of tissue (almost the size of a lemon) landed on my pad covered with blood and blood clots. Wiped and there was lots of bright red blood and dark red blood clots. I still have the horrible cramping and just feel a constant trickle and occasional gush of blood.

So it definitely seems like retained tissue (I thought since they suction out my uterus with a c/s, they couldn't miss anything.) Saved the tissue and am hoping OH text me back soon. Wanna get to the ER now to make sure there's nothing else left in there since I still have the intense pain.

And of course, he's not replying. Nor is my mother answering her phone. And I think Hannah's waking up from her nap.


----------



## RobertRedford

Huge Hugs Amanda. That sounds awfully painful and scary. I hope OH or your mother can get back to you quickly. I would def get to the ER as soon as you can. Have you called your OB? Maybe an advice nurse can provide some insight as to what is going on?


----------



## asmcsm

morganwhite7 said:


> Ash- I finally got a birthing ball and have been using it the past 2 days and am horribly sore too! Doc said she is very low so I'm sure that's the case for you too! Before this she had been still floating around super high. Urgh my hips and lower back feel like hell!

I keep meaning to go get one of those! lol I always forget. Probably wouldn't use it quite yet, but would like to have one. So exciting that miss Mar is going to be here so soon!




MrsAmk said:


> Im jealous you are ready to have her! I am in preterm labor again :( I hate this, having to hope and pray and TRY to keep my babies inside me. I am so uncomfortable, LOSING weight, and praying so hard this sweet boy will stay put for a while and be born healthy and strong. Dilated to 3, effaced 70% and super low down in my pelvis. Sigh

Ugh so sorry Molly :( I hope that he stays in there to cook a bit longer. 



RobertRedford said:


> I had this draft email going to my ex just about my thoughts, etc. I never intended on sending, just needed a place to put all of the thoughts spinning through my head down into words. Therapy helps a lot, as an outlet, but i still have a lot going through my head and would just jot it down. It was a very well composed thoughful and honest email. And then i accidentally sent it this morning.
> 
> whoops.




RobertRedford said:


> Ash, your ticker says that Lux is the size of a cucumber and its cracking me up. All the other fruits I understand.....but I just can't figure out how a baby is the size of a cucumber. length? just such an awkward comparison! lol.

Whoops on the email! At least now he'll know how you feel, even if he doesn't respond. 

And I know lol, I always thought the cucumber comparison was a weird one. Has to be length. 



TTCaWee1 said:


> Ash - 30 weeks is exactly when I started feeling like crud and swelling. I also had bad pelvic pain the week before I had Ellie. Make sure your doc checks your cervix

I'm not feeling that bad yet, still able to sleep pretty well even. It's just the grinding feeling in my pelvis. And I have had some swelling which up until now I haven't had to worry about. Trying to stay off my feet at work too much and elevate them when I get home. I'll make sure to mention the pelvic pain at my apt for sure. Hoping Lux decides to at least stay in until 37 weeks preferably after 38.



jury3 said:


> Ashlee-That's about the same time Grayson got down in my pelvis and started rubbing. It's more annoying than painful for me though...my pubic bone seems to be taking all the weight these days...it's really fun when Olivia is scraping one side of my pelvis and Grayson is on the other lol

It's not really painful for me either, just a bit irritating and achy. I can't imagine what it must be like for you with the weight of two lol. So crazy that they could be here literally any day now!


----------



## wavescrash

Thanks :)

Mom called back and her car is still broken down. OH called and said the owner and head boss of the company just showed up so he's not sure if he can leave but he's going to talk to the female boss assuming as a female, she'll have some sympathy and he'll be able to leave.


----------



## asmcsm

Ugh Amanda! Definitely try and get to the hospital ASAP. Hope that everything is okay!


----------



## wavescrash

Thanks Ashlee. OH's is on his way home from work now. I just need to have him take a note for proof to his boss or something along those lines.


----------



## frsttimemama

Bb, sorry to hear that! Thinking of you guys!

Molly, praying for you. I'm sure it's extremely scary, but everything WILL be ok!

Morgan, so exciting! Hard to believe she will be here so soon! !

Ashlee, yay for everyone else having boys! ;) Sorry you are so sore!

Waves, how scary! Glad you are able to go get checked out!

Amanda, oopsy! Sorry things aren't able to be worked out, but maybe it is a good thing. Keep your chin up!! You deserve only the best. Glad you feel better finally!

I'm sorry if I missed anything or anyone. I am on my phome so it's hard to look back and remember it all by the time I get to the end.


----------



## clynn11

Molly- I'm sorry he is giving you such a scare. The longer he's in there the better and I am keeping everything crossed that little Gabriel holds on tight for a while longer!!

Katrina- temping can definitely be stressful! FX that you have O'd or will O soon! Keep BD'ing just in case ;)

BB :hugs: Sorry about your Nan dying but sounds like she was surrounded by love and family <3 <3

Amanda- So glad the D&C went smoothly and that your ex came to support you. That's really so nice of him. Hoping things get back to 'normal' and on track for you soon. What about ex-ex (lol)? Is he in the picture at all?

Ashlee- YAAAAY for a boy! Keeping my FX that Britt has a boy too. I saw she said she was feeling girl and was like, uh-oh... Ash is gonna be pissed!!! Lol

Morgan- So exciting to be getting the sweep!! Marley is gonna be here so so soon!!! Ahhh can't wait to see those chubby cheeks and full lips IRL (well, real life pictures.. not ultrasound pics! Lol!)

Waves- Ugh. So sorry about you being in so much pain. Sounds like it may possibly be retained tissue. Sending you lots of love and positive vibes. Hope all goes well at the doctor and they can help <3 <3 <3

AFM, GD test one week from today and I get to see my baby girl again! Can't wait!


----------



## morganwhite7

Oh my, sorry Waves! To console you a bit- they suctioned me out too and I think my bleeding was 10x worse than a vaginal birth... Horrible clots too, not lemon sized but golf ball jelly-like clumps. Scared the crap outta me too. I also wasn't BFing, I bound my chest to cut off supply and they said that makes it worse, BFing helps regulate those sorts of things, so try not to worry too much! FX'd you get it all sorted out at the ER though.. and that the pain goes away! Def never had pain that bad though, ugh I can't imagine, esp with being alone w/ the babies :/

Cass- I can't wait to compare the 3D US pics and IRL pics, Waves' were scarily similar.. LOL I guess that makes sense though!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

OMG Waves- I hope you get checked out ASAP. That sounds a little scary! 

Ash- yay for another boy!!!! 

Molly - So sorry you are going through this and you are being carefully watched. It's nothing to do with you, so try not to feel guilty! If he does come early, like Ellie, i'm sure he will be just fine, juat a tad longer hospital stay! 

RR- I am glad your ex came to your procedure but i'm sorry it can't work out. Maybe he's just overwhelmed right now. Just do your own thing, and you never know what may happen! 

Morgan- YAY!!!! I'm so excited! Little Marley will be here soon! 


Afm- I'm having a really bad day. I posted a huge post in my journal, but here are the cliff notes. We met with our daycare lady last night and now i'm realizing just how POOR we are going to be once Harper is here. I'm talking like, wont be able to save any money, or go to dinner, or go to the movies. It's going to be SO SO close that i'm not sure how we are going to live. We make decent money, but have a lot of bills and both are paying car payments. I'm so stressed out. I honestly don't even know if we can have another kid until Harper is in school, and out of daycare.


----------



## MrsAmk

Thanks girls. Laying here in bed is an identical reminder of when I was doing the same with Silas, so it's just so difficult. Every day feels like a week, and the thought of 4-5 weeks from now (seems unlikely, but I will believe it can happen) sounds like an eternity. Not to mention how scary it all is. Nobody every expects their baby will just die during birth, and now that IS what I think about. Even laying down right now, the pressure on my cervix is unreal.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

You're right Molly. I have no idea what you must be going through and i'm sure it's absolutley awful. I know I don't have any words that will make you feel better, but I'm thinking of you!


----------



## goldstns

Molly- praying for u and baby!!

britt- tell me about the money thing. We r in the same boat!!! That's why my mom is living with us, just so we can afford daycare. Without her wed b in trouble. And dh is ready for her to move out ....


----------



## goldstns

Rachel-did u make the cookies...if so how r they?


----------



## asmcsm

Lol cassidy, I'm pretty sure the only reason she thinks girl is because she's had girl dreams but we all know how reliable the dreams can be.

Just got home from my apt. Fundal hight measuring just over 30 weeks which is okay since I'm 30+6. BP was fine, weight was 158lbs(15lbs gained), Lux's heartrate was 145. She's still in the LOA position woohoo! Midwife said that the aching is most likely the relaxin affecting my pelvis and hips right now getting ready to drop because baby's head is still out of my pelvis. Also she said to try papaya enzymes for my heartburn because she's had several patients claim that it's working for them better than tums so I'm giving it a try!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Hugs Molly! I hope he waits a while longer to meet his mom. 
Ashlee yay for another boy. 
Morgan that's awesome she will be here soon. 
Afm I feel like crap from my back down. I worked 14 hours of running and standing on cement. The women's rest room was not working correctly. I just want to sit at home and watch tv, but my remote is missing. I will keep bd well until Friday morning when I'm gone for the weekend.


----------



## TTCaWee1

Molly - huge hugs. It is terrifying to go through and I'm sure it's far worse having been through what you went did with Silas. Two things you have over Ellie is that they know about you being in preterm labor and you've gotten steroids already. Make sure they continue to give them to you.


----------



## frsttimemama

Molly, I'm sure you're absolutely terrified, and you have every right to be. I think you said it very well when you said, "Nobody every expects their baby will just die during birth, and now that IS what I think about." I'm not in pre-term labor, and yet I wonder the same thing. Every. Single. Day. Is everything okay in there? Is everything going to be okay?! I just try my best to remain positive as much as possible. I hope that you can, too. Hopefully he waits a little while longer to meet you guys. And Rachel has a good point with the steroids. That's always so helpful!My nephews were born at 29 and 33 weeks, and all is well with both of them 2+ & 5+ years later. Everything is going to be okay. Praying for you!

Ashlee, glad all was well at your appointment!

Katrina, that's all you can do. I'm sure you've covered your bases. What are your OPK's looking like?

Waves, hope you're doing okay!!

Britt, I hear you. I'm really nervous about it, too. We'll make it work though. We'll figure it out. So many people do, somehow. It will all work out! Is there a different daycare that is more reasonable?


----------



## Cowgirl07

Positive from Sunday to yesterday. I didn't use one today since I was in a hurry this morning. But both clear blue and answer were positive then. Dh thinks I broke my thermometer but I doubt it. But I haven't had a full 3 hours straight of sleep in a few days.


----------



## frsttimemama

Ugh! I'm sorry you're not sleeping well. TTC is so stressful. It's awful.


----------



## MrsAmk

TTCaWee1 said:


> Molly - huge hugs. It is terrifying to go through and I'm sure it's far worse having been through what you went did with Silas. Two things you have over Ellie is that they know about you being in preterm labor and you've gotten steroids already. Make sure they continue to give them to you.

So the steroid shots arent just a one time deal? How often?


----------



## frsttimemama

I thought they were just a one time deal. I'd like to know, too. Just in case I ever need the info.


----------



## goldstns

Need ideas plz! I'm helping host a baby shower.... Any one have game ideas or prize idea? I have a few ideas.


----------



## morganwhite7

Nikki- great game idea, my MIL shot it down, but... Fill like 12 diapers with different chocolate or brown foods. Have everyone pass them around giving them 30 seconds to sniff/guess before they have to switch. Whichever person's list matches the most correct poops wins! It's so fun to watch everyone sniffing and guessing lol. We did it for my aunts shower and it was a hit :)

Also my MIL is such a bitch. I'm sure DH wouldn't want to hear that so I'll share here. I messaged/emailed her ALL day at work today, trying to talk to her. She's been ignoring me since the baby shower/feeling unappreciated tantrum she threw the night of my shower. She finally emailed back at 4 (I'm off at 4:30) and said "sorry was at lunch" so I didn't bother to respond since she answered none of the questions I had asked. Well now if you take a gander at my FB status about my sweep and Marley coming next week, she posted a bitchy comment about "thank god for FB or I wouldn't know when my grand baby was coming......." Not yay I'm excited, not oh sorry for ignoring you all week, but FB drama like a 12 year old. Then 3 of her bitch friends liked it, and also Aaron's step sister (the one who cried over being preggo with a boy). I swear if it wasn't for my sweet husband I'd blow up that whole family.

Lmao thanks for listening. She is tickin me off! We'll see if she gets to see Marley within a few hours of her being born >:/ can't stand the negative energy she puts off.. Always something.. I can't help it that she's miserable and everyone thinks she's a grump!! Jeeeez I never thought I'd have to deal with the classic evil MIL..


----------



## jury3

Mirolee-Super late response....but I like the second dress. They are both very pretty though!

Britt-Back to who is allowed to see the baby when...I say be a bitch! Unfortunately, I think that's just part of being a mom. In order to stand up for what you need and what your child needs, sometimes we have to be bitches. Plus, I think it's perfectly reasonable to want a little space after giving birth to let your brain adjust to what just happened and bond...if they don't understand that, then they are jerks/idiots anyway!

I am right there with you on the being poor...I can't believe how much daycare is. One thing that will help us is that my car will be paid off this summer. It's still going to be tight though bc we have credit cards and student loans to pay off...
MIL's latest and greatest idea is that she will watch the babies all week for only $25 a day. She is going to take that money and save it for us so we'll have it when we want to start the kids in daycare. In the end, it is still cheaper and we will end up getting the money back...but the whole point of her helping is that we wouldn't have to pay her. Plus, why does she think she needs to save money for us. I just hate her having that control! It pisses me off bc it's obviously the better deal, but I really wish I could just tell her to go f herself and we'll just pay for a week's worth of daycare...but then we would really be poor!

Sandy-I know this was a few days ago, but I wanted to respond...for the c-section stuff, definitely talk to your doc. Ask how the procedure will go, write down your questions. I have probably asked my doc the same questions a few times lol A lot of how a c-section is handled depends on the hospital policies and the doctor.
For example, I am allowed 2 people in the room with me. So, DW and my mom will be in there. Mom will videotape (some hospitals don't allow pics/video) so DW and I can focus on the birth. If babies go to NICU, DW goes with them and mom stays with me.
My arms will not be strapped down. So, I think the babies will be looked at under the heater thing, but then will be placed on my chest for skin to skin. Once both babies are out, DW will do skin to skin with the one I'm not holding. Unless babies need NICU time, they will not take them to the nursery. The babies will stay with us. I even hold them as I am wheeled back to my room after I'm all stitched up. After that, the babies stay with me basically the entire time. They will do their assessments and everything in the room. Doc said the only thing they take them for is if they get a circumcision or for a few min in the morning for something...I forget. They do not bathe them or anything unless I say it's ok. They don't take them from the room unless I say I would like a little rest, etc.
Definitely write down questions you have and ask your doc. I know even within the same hospital it can be different. My doc allows someone to take your placenta for placenta encapsulation, but there is another doc who doesn't allow it. 

You did bring up a point I'm curious about though...I need to make sure my family knows they are not allowed to post pics until we are ready! I wonder if they have to go to the NICU if the family will see them at all...I'll have to ask.

bb-Sorry for your loss...I'm glad she went peacefully.
That sucks they are making you draw bloods again after they left you so sore. What happened with that?

Ashlee-I'll have to try the papaya enzymes! I am so tired of tums...

Katrina-Sorry you aren't feeling well...sounds like you had a long, hard day of work!

Morgan-That sucks that your MIL is being that way. Honestly, I would just ignore her. You could actually delete her comment, that would be kind of funny lol I think my MIL knows I am way too stubborn and outspoken to pull that crap with me bc she knows I would ignore her and keep her out of the loop. 
Just ignore the stupid comments and let her know when she can see the baby. If she continues to act that way, then she's got to realize it's only going to make it worse and she won't get to see Marley as much as she would like. 

Doc appointment for me today (Thursday). Prob won't be too exciting...A lady I used to nanny for offered us her rock n play for free. Her son is 6 months old and too big for it, so she's just passing it on. We are pretty excited! She also offered us a co sleeper, but it's a mini so it's a little small for twins. Also ordered my breast pump today! We've also been getting the rest of the things we purchased off our registry, so just tedious finishing touches and cleaning until babies are here...
My pain has definitely increased this week. I'm wondering if they babies are moving down causing more pain/pressure. I dread getting up to pee or standing up...or moving really lol I want these babies to come when they need to, but at the same time I sure could use some relief!


----------



## jury3

Waves-did you go to ER? What did they say/do?


----------



## brunettebimbo

Julie I went to the hospital yesterday morning for repeat bloods. No-one knew who I was or why I was there. I was so mad!


----------



## goldstns

Morgan/julie...thats why I deleted fb...couldn't deal with family on it. More my family then dh family.

bb- ugh...can u change docs? Don't like them!

waves- u ok?


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Sandy- No cheaper daycare.. $125 a week for an infant is the best you can find in this area. I have no idea what we would have done if it was MORE. I don't even want to think about it. 

Julie - ugh! I can't believe she's offering to "save" money for you! That's insulting. My dad's mother offered to watch our child, but she's in her 70's. She hasn't been around small children in about 20 years and I just don't want to do it. I'd rather go to someone certified and who knows how to handle an emergency with a child. Oh yeah, plus she's a big beer drinker. If I found out she consumed one beer watching my girl, she'd never see her again.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Ladies who are further along than me: when did you stop feeling big kicks? Harper squirms around a lot and I can constantly feel her flipping around inside, but I haven't actually felt a strong kick in awhile. I'm not really concerned, because I figure she's probably changed position. I feel a lot of "hard parts" up near my ribs and i'm pretty sure it's not feet, but maybe a butt? When do the intensity of kicks die down because they are getting too big?


----------



## frsttimemama

I had the big kicks the whole time, but he was head down with his feet just under my right ribs so you could really see them. And he was head down the entire time.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Hmmm, I have no idea where she is. I can feel hard parts but I don't know what they are.


----------



## goldstns

Britt- I wish our day care was $125/week...ours is $250/week! And that's the cheapest around. Also kicks become reduced around 28 weeks... At least it was for me and doc said that was normal. They don't have the space to kick as much/hard and there usually starting to face your back so there limbs are not where u feel strong movement.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Julie I hope your appointment goes well! 
Morgan I hate fb most the time. She sounds awful. 
Afm I feel better today and managed to take my temp I'm not sure how accurate it is and I am not getting excited about it. I also used the last of my opks. Answer was still positive, clear blue advanced was at high fertility. I'm going crazy and Dh thinks I'm a lunatic.


----------



## morganwhite7

You are not loony Katrina!! One more BD and I say you should relax and kick your feet up. That's a lot of positives, I'd be feeling a little crazy too! Gosh I hope this month is the end of the road for you, it's been a long hard year of TTC and it is just physically/emotionally draining!!!


----------



## wavescrash

morganwhite7 said:


> Oh my, sorry Waves! To console you a bit- they suctioned me out too and I think my bleeding was 10x worse than a vaginal birth... Horrible clots too, not lemon sized but golf ball jelly-like clumps. Scared the crap outta me too.

My bleeding is definitely lasting longer than with my vaginal deliveries. However I never really had any clots this time. I had some while still in the hospital the day of and after delivery but nothing really since. However after my vaginal ones, I had tons of huge jelly-like clots.


So I went to the ER and they did an ultrasound and pelvic exam and blood work. It was retained tissue/placenta but it looks like I passed everything, thankfully. Ultrasound just showed lots of blood, clots and debris but nothing concerning.

Blood work showed my HCG was still at 13 when it should be below 5 by this point. That's common with retained products of conception though (elevated HCG) but they kept asking if I'd been sexually active yet. I finally had to say it would be immaculate conception if I were pregnant again. Haven't DTD since a few weeks before she was born lol. So because it's still elevated, I have to have a repeat blood draw in a couple days to make sure it's going down now that the tissue has passed. They wouldn't prescribe any pain meds though because it's still elevated _just in case_ I'm pregnant again. So ridiculous. Why would I even lie about that??? Oh well.

On the plus side, the cramping and bleeding lessened a great deal several hours after the tissue passed. It's just crazy to me that it took my body 5 weeks to realize there's something in there that shouldn't have been, you know?

Speaking of - Leah's 5 weeks old today :) She had a bottle last night at 8pm and went down for bed around 9:30. She didn't wake up for another bottle until 5am! That's about 9 hours between feedings... so crazy. Of course we stayed up watching 2 episodes of Sons of Anarchy and had a couple beers (I picked up beer to help with the cramping since they couldn't give me pain meds - Tylenol, Motrin & heat weren't helping.) OH took that 5am feeding, even though I had to get up for 15-20 minutes to help because she had a huge blowout through her diaper and he needed clean clothes for her. Then she didn't wake up to eat again until roughly 9am and that's when I got up for the day. Most sleep I've had since just before she was born. I'm going to attempt dinner in the crock pot tonight so fingers crossed!!


----------



## morganwhite7

LOL at the idea of you being pregnant again Amanda after how miserable you just were.... omg I can't even imagine your reaction to that news.

And awwww 5 weeks, time is flying that's just insanity!! Have some of your fabulous dumplins.. they make everything better ;)


----------



## wavescrash

morganwhite7 said:


> LOL at the idea of you being pregnant again Amanda after how miserable you just were.... omg I can't even imagine your reaction to that news.
> 
> And awwww 5 weeks, time is flying that's just insanity!! Have some of your fabulous dumplins.. they make everything better ;)

LOL I would probably, seriously poop my pants if I wound up being pregnant again. I couldn't do it. No way, no how.

Thanks ;) I'm doing bbq chicken tonight although the chicken & dumplings sounds so good I may have to make that this weekend.


----------



## wavescrash

Opinions ladies:

So I had 2 thoughts for our wedding plans other than just waiting until however long it takes before we can afford the ceremony/reception I want.

Both would take place January 31, 2015 - the day after our 4 year anniversary.


1. We just do a simple little courthouse-type wedding. I get a new dress (not a wedding dress per say but a pretty, white dress) to wear for the "ceremony" and just invite parents, grandparents and siblings & then that night we go out with whatever family/friends want to join us. I can wear my dress out and we can just go to a local bar with live music/food and have fun. We can always head downtown where the bars are a little more "classy" but I don't care. I love our local hole-in-the-wall bars anyway.

If we did this, I'd save my actual wedding dress for when we can have a proper ceremony/reception because I still want to wear it.


2. We have an actual church ceremony and I can wear my actual wedding dress & have our wedding party still participate. Then we could go out celebrating with family/friends just like in the first plan. I'd still get another dress to wear out that night since I wouldn't dare risk ruining my wedding dress. Just go downtown with friends or to a local hole-in-the-wall bar for music/dancing & food. Then down the line we can have a small ceremony followed by the "traditional" reception that I want. The only downside to this is that I'd feel weird inviting everyone out to a 20 minute ceremony and then saying "see ya later!" However... my Grandma did this with her 3rd wedding. We went to a church ceremony with just immediate family (her 5 sons and their kids) and afterward we all drove to a local bar where we had food, drinks and they danced to polka music.


----------



## goldstns

Waves- the polka dancing was a high light of our wedding... Everyone loved it!!! Its hard to say what u should do....i think I like idea 1


----------



## goldstns

I have tomorrow off work...i take every other Fri off to have one on one Alia time and dh does the opposite Fridays....anyways, I just wanna snuggle with her all day!! Can't wait!! Oh and make lactation cookies.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Nikki it's our local hospital so don't get much choice!

Progesterone came back normal. Kinda pissed in a way, I kinda hoped it was that coz it is an easy fix!

Morgan thinking of you today :hugs:


----------



## Cowgirl07

Bb what were your numbers? I'm just curious.
Morgan hugs and love sent to you, dh, kilo and your family. 
Amanda I'm glad your ok. Hope your numbers go down.
This is the last chance of bd until Sunday so my eggs better get in gear.


----------



## pdxmom

hey ladies ,

Amanda glad ur feeling better and now uve passed all the tissue and r in no pain....leah is looking soo soo cute in her 5 week pic.. :flower:
Also for the wedding outa both the given choices id go with choice 1.

Nikki - too bad u have work tomorrow and miss out on an extra snuggle day....im sure ull make up for it in the weekend..

BB- waiting to c wat your doc has to say with all your bloodwork and wat suggestions he gives u now..

Katrina looks like uve really covered your bases for the mth girl...really really hope this is it for u...fx

Morgan - i hope u have sweeet baby Marley in your arms for easter....:hugs:

AFM - nothing much goin on here...chugging along...took my 32 weeks pics and thought of sharing it with u girls so here goes


----------



## Cowgirl07

Sonia you look awesome!


----------



## MrsAmk

Lots of love to you Morgan~ such a bittersweet time for you, waiting on M while remembering J. A feeling I know all too well. xoxo


----------



## frsttimemama

Morgan, I'd be ticked at your MIL. UGH! 

Waves, glad you are ok. That's so crazy! I like option 1. Glad she slept, too!

Katrina, fx!!! Where are you going this weekend?

Bb, so sorry about another lousy experience. Fx for some good answers and soon!

Sonia, you look great!! :)

Molly, hope you are doing as well as can be expected. I can sympathize with the way you both are feeling. 

Julie, thanks for the input! Hope your appointment goes well.

I think I felt a couple bubbles last night. I hope anyway! I feel like I am failing at this GD thing. Pizza hut soup, salad, and breadstick = blood sugar of 146. No dressing. 1 soup. A cup! And 2 breadsticks. (Okay that's probably the culprit..), but I am just frustrated. I'm going to have to get back to packing ny lunch for work.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Women's bowling state. I'm not mega excited about it but I signed up six months ago, with the thought oh I'll be pregnant and won't go. I guess it's a big party lots of drinking, swimming and bowling. I'd rather stay home, I'm a huge homebody.


----------



## frsttimemama

Me too Katrina! I like camping, but that's "home" too if that makes sense. Lol


----------



## Cowgirl07

I think going with Dh wouldn't be bad, but I'm going with my friend and some women I don't really know.


----------



## wavescrash

Thanks ladies & for your wedding input.

Sonia - looking great!!!


----------



## jury3

bb-That is so annoying! Sorry your hospital is sucking it up so bad...what were your progesterone levels? What day did they do it again?

Britt-DW's grandma made a comment after we told her we were having twins like "I hope you don't plan on me watching them" or something to that effect. DW and I just laughed...she's this frail little old lady, barely 100 lbs and 86 years old...she is the last person we are going to put in charge of taking care of our two children. Seriously?! lol
As far as kicks...I still feel big kicks sometimes, but they are pretty rare. I think it's just when they get worked up lol Not sure when that slowed down though.

Waves-So funny they are so worried about you being pregnant lol Hopefully it's all out and goes back to normal quickly.

Sonia-You look amazing!

Katrina-That kind of sounds like fun! I understand though, I'm definitely a home body...

Apt went fine today. Doc said my belly is getting big enough it almost looks like a triplet belly lol I'm measuring 48 now, I've been 11 cm ahead this whole time and now I'm up to 12! She said she wouldn't be surprised if both babies have gained a pound by now (which would mean they are about 6 lbs each). She checked me and I am still closed nice and tight...I cannot believe I'm still closed with two babies in there! DW was quite disappointed, she's getting very anxious for these babies to be here lol


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Amanda - We spent a total of $1,200 on our wedding and that included my wedding dress. You can see our pictures on facebook. We had our wedding outside in a nice covered pavilion that had seating. We set some tables in in the back with food and a table for gifts. We had the wedding at 2pm so we wouldn't be responsible for providing an entire meal. We just had cupcakes and finger foods and such. My stepdad married us. It was $10 to mail his certificate thing after he became ordained online. the ceremony was 20 minutes. We chatted with everyone after and took pictures and sent everyone on their merry way! We had no interest in throwing a giant reception or dinner. We are not made of money and our parents couldn't help. Our friends who spend over $20k on their wedding said they LOVED ours and how stress free it was. We just wanted to be married, not spend the first five years in debt to throw a giant party! It's all about what you want! 

Sonia - You look amazing!!!!


----------



## asmcsm

Britt- I've definitely noticed that I've been getting less kicks but more squirming or limbs rolling across my belly. Had me a little worried last night but I think they're just starting to get cramped in there.

Sonia- your belly is SOOO cute!!

Katrina- the bowling thing sounds fun. Might be good for you to et out and do something different and take your mind off ttc a little 

Julie- I seriously can't believe that you've made it this far, you are a champ lady!!! Can't wait to see those little babies though


----------



## TTCaWee1

Sonia - you look awesome!

Britt - I felt kicks and butt twerking up until I delivered but I had extra fluid so she had lots of wiggle room. 

Nikki - I shamefully got the cookies from another mom in my mom swap group. DH threw them away because he said that I was stupid for taking them from a stranger and that it was probably some psycho woman who couldn't have kids and was poisoning moms with cookies...wtf? I ate 3 and didn't die but he threw them away anyways. He's probably partially right, I shouldn't of gotten them from a stranger but this lady makes them for everyone on the site so I figured it was safe. Anyways I went to the vitamin store yesterday and got brewers yeast tablets and powder, flax seed and fenugreek. Eventually I will make the cookies. DH got me stuff to make them. Maybe I'll make them tomorrow. The ones I had were delicious though. They were oatmeal raisin. I'm going to make them and add nuts. 

Morgan - thinking of you today, hope you are ok. RIP baby Jaxon

AFM, got lots of sleep last night. I figured out that Ellie doesn't like her pack n play to sleep in. She fusses a lot at night and I end up letting her sleep on my chest which I am so against bc I am afraid I am going to roll over on her or she will suffocate in my bed. BUT I have to sleep. So I figured out she doesn't like her pack n play bc she was crying and I layed her down in my bed to get my boob out bc I thought she was hungry. Well she immediately passed out, arms sprawled over her head. Yesterday I went to the fabric store and got padding, cut it to fit over the mattress and put the sheet over the padding. She slept so well last night. I did the same for her pack n play in the living room too and she slept for hours in it today, except when she woke to eat or with a dirty diaper. It isn't any thicker than her mattress pad in her crib so I think its safe. 

How much should she be sleeping during the day at 5 weeks? She is only awake for an hour or two at a time then sleeps all day, only waking to eat or get changed.


----------



## Cowgirl07

That's true I'd rather go with friends then people I don't know. 
Amanda our wedding was relatively inexpensive considering we had a lot of people. All of the decor I made or borrowed. I say do what you want. My friend got married at a courthouse then had a friend's dinner. Her step mom made the cake and mints. Her coworker made the barbeque.
Rachel glad you slept better. Loved ellies pictures.


----------



## frsttimemama

Morgan, I'm thinking of you guys today. You are so strong, and I can only imagine how difficult this must be for you right now. I know my day is coming, and soon.. but I just want you to know that I'm sending positive thoughts your way. I hope you guys were able to do something nice and remember Jaxon today. Know that he is looking down on you, and he is waiting on you in Heaven with my little guy for their mama's. Hugs!

Julie, I can't believe you are still totally shut up tight. Those babies are gonna be so big and strong and healthy when they come out! :) I can't imagine how miserable you must be. My goodness.. I love DW's grandma's comment! That cracked me up!

Rachel, I'm glad you were able to get so much sleep! Yay for figuring out what that beautiful little girl likes as far as sleep! 

Britt, your wedding sounds great. What a good idea. We didn't spend tons of money on our wedding either, and we had a great time all the same. :) 

I have seriously had a headache all day. I took some Tylenol earlier, which was helpful for awhile, but it's back and it's just nagging and miserable. Blah. I'm also having some like.. aching, almost burning pains across where I had my C-section. I'm thinking scar tissue stretching? It's not crampy.. sore, dull, ache kinda pain. We are having a baby shower for a girl at work tomorrow. We are getting pizza. I opted to get stuff to make a yummy salad so I can have a bit of dessert. I can't eat pizza, and dessert, and cupcakes, and punch unfortunately.. so I hate to be a party pooper, but I feel like it's what I need to do. Does that sound dumb?


----------



## frsttimemama

Cowgirl07 said:


> That's true I'd rather go with friends then people I don't know.
> Amanda our wedding was relatively inexpensive considering we had a lot of people. All of the decor I made or borrowed. I say do what you want. My friend got married at a courthouse then had a friend's dinner. Her step mom made the cake and mints. Her coworker made the barbeque.
> Rachel glad you slept better. Loved ellies pictures.

I'm with you. And I would much rather sleep at my own house. Haha. I did mention earlier that camping was okay, but that's because we have our own camper which is still our own space. And even then, I'm still ready to go home after a few days! And I hate being away from hubby. I'm such a weenie!


----------



## HWPG

Sandy, not dumb. You do what you have to for that baby - people can suck it if they say anything, just tell them you're making choices for more than just you.


----------



## Cowgirl07

I agree Sandy! Your doing an amazing job.


----------



## frsttimemama

Thanks girls! I'm struggling, but I'm trying. I can usually make pretty good choices, but I'm still learning what works and what doesn't. Obviously, soup, salad, & breadsticks doesn't. Arby's doesn't work for me. Pizza doesn't work well. Oranges aren't my friend. Haha. I appreciate the support!


----------



## frsttimemama

I think I'm taking my heating pad, headache, and Tylenol PM and going to bed. Hopefully tomorrow morning will feel better. Good night ladies!


----------



## clynn11

Morgan- Grrrrr OMG her comment pisses me off, especially after you'd been trying to email her all day! She's just throwing a pissy fit about everything because she can't be in the room it seems. She needs to realize it is NOT about her!!! Rest in peace to beautiful baby Jaxon, and sending you sooo much love today!

BB- ugh at that hospital! A test messing up and then not even knowing why you're there! WTF! Glad to hear progesterone came back good! A lot of the other 'issues' are easily fixable too, so don't lose hope. <3 Sending you lots of love!!!!

Julie- That would piss me off honestly. If you want to save us money, just don't charge me!!! Lol. I would hate them having that control over me too!

Waves- immaculate conception, LOL! Like you'd lie about there possibly being another baby. Fingers crossed your levels drop quickly! Glad they figured it all out <3 If I was picking out of those two choices I would go with scenario #1.

Katrina- FX for O soon!!! All those positives must be a little confusing. 

Sonia- You look soooooo stinking cute!!!!

Sandy- Don't be down on yourself, I honestly think if I had GD i'd be soooo horrible at staying away from certain foods! I've always been able to eat what I want when I want! Yay for little bubbles that are only gonna get stronger!! I'm sorry you have a headache <3 <3

Julie- Those babies LOVE it inside you!!! Lol. You're doing so good mama! Can't believe that all of these babies are so close to being born! Holy crap.

Kara- Haven't heard from you, how are things lady?!?!?!

Rachel- You totally have to sleep and honestly I feel like mamas just have that sixth sense when their babe is on them not to move. Ellie is adorable!!!!

AFM, I wish I felt Zuri more! I hate my stupid anterior placenta. I really don't feel her much at all and when I do it's very rarely a big kick. I just wanna feel her wiggling all over!!! My uterus is feeling extra sore today though, like i've done a whole bunch of sit-ups or something lol. I wonder why.


----------



## Disneybaby26

I'm here :) Always reading along, just waiting for this baby to make her debut. Starting to get a little anxious but very excited! Lots of swelling going on so hoping that's the beginning of the end! Lol

Morgan- thinking of you today and always sweetie!! Rest peacefully baby Jaxson xo

Cass-probably just a growth spurt/stretching. I used to get that for a few days at a time and then it would go away.

Ashlee-yay for another boy, that totally sucks about the water birth class! Did you call them and see what they're going to do?

Julie-that's crazy! Like nice that she wants to help-but the "saving" the money for you is a little ridiculous. You girls are old enough to manage your own finances I think!

Sandy-I hope you feel better soon Hun! Take it easy!

Waves-glad you're okay and that all the retained product is out, that must have been awful!

Katrina-fxd for you. I'm sorry you're so anxious-I really wish the TTC part wasn't so tough. Hugs xx


----------



## HWPG

HIV gals. Work has been stupid busy, and I've been staying off theinternet so as to not look bad.
Baby K is a crazy mover - it's ridiculous. And today I had three major kicks that made me gasp - strong little guy. I feel the kicks way to my right side, where probably oblique muscles used to be, and way up high on my left side, above my belly button/below my ribs. OH can now consistently feel him, and I had a friend at work feel him kick also. Six months pregs is great - I feel and look pregnant, I walk belly forward, no one wonders anymore, and I have so so many clothes to wear and try out. Thanks for the input on the dresses also btw! I'll try to post a pic when it arrives. 
Ok, off to bed. Will try to check in more frequently, but I'm thinking of you gals.


----------



## goldstns

Rachel- yes sleeping that much is normal. Alia still sleeps a ton!

morgan- sending hugs on thus hard day. Rip Jaxon


----------



## jury3

Rachel-We have a double bassinet pack n play for the twins. I'm a bit worried about it bc I've heard they roll towards the middle. One girl just told us her twins won't sleep in it. Apparently it's not just twins though! Everyone keeps saying the rock n plays are really good. 
We don't even have sheets for the pack n play yet...We got some from Target and they are a little too small. We'll just be playing it by ear lol
Glad she's letting you sleep though! 

Sandy-Nothing wrong with making salad to go with everything. It's always good to have a healthy choice anyway. 
If that headache doesn't go away, you better call your doc! Or at least double check your blood pressure...

Cassidy-My uterus feels like that a lot. It gets really sore at night. My doc said it's normal, just from the stretching and working to hold baby.

Kara-My swelling has been increasing too...luckily we'll both be done soon! Less than two weeks now, I just have to keep reminding myself lol

I'm glad you guys understand how crazy MIL is...she always does this, especially when it comes to money. DW just bought a car a few months ago. Her parents offered to pay for it and she could just pay them so that she wouldn't have to pay interest...really?!? We aren't 16 year olds who need help with our money. I know they have good intentions, but we don't need help and have never asked for it. I hate owing them anything and I hate them knowing anything about our finances...I feel like this is just one more way to have control.

Thanks for the kind words girls...I can't believe these babies have stayed in so long. I thought for sure I'd have had them by now. I'm ok with them cooking a bit longer though. It's getting really hard to move around at all, but I can handle it for a few more weeks.

Made some "slutty brownies" tonight (layered cookie mix, oreos, and brownies). The babies are now going crazy. I may have given them a sugar high! Whoops!


----------



## brunettebimbo

jury3 said:


> bb-That is so annoying! Sorry your hospital is sucking it up so bad...what were your progesterone levels? What day did they do it again?

They didn't say. Just said it was normal. I think it was 8DPO.


----------



## TTCaWee1

Julie I was using just the large waterproof pads in both pack n plays. I just got sheets. Either way I suggest using the pads to protect the mattress from spit up. I was going to put the pad under the sheet but I change it often so I just keep it on top. I use the large bru ones


----------



## wavescrash

TTCaWee1 said:


> How much should she be sleeping during the day at 5 weeks? She is only awake for an hour or two at a time then sleeps all day, only waking to eat or get changed.

She's only 3 days older than Leah and Leah's the exact same. Awake 1-2 hrs at a time. I try to engage her a little more during the day without letting her get overtired but it's not long before she falls asleep or gets fussy because she's tired.


----------



## TTCaWee1

Thanks Nikki and waves. I was just curious if she should be doing more at this point. She's def more alert each week and she's staying awake longer but she sleeps soooo much. She's such SA diva too. It's so funny. She has to have her arms out when she's swaddled. But you have to unwrap the swaddle part before you feed her or she freaks out. I had to pad her bed for her so she would sleep at night. The list could go on lol. She's a diva. And kind of bossy. And ahhh I feel good. Two nights of decent sleep. Ellie and I went to bed around 11:30, she woke at 2:30 ish to eat, then slept till 6. Doesn't sound like a lot but she was up every hour. I felt like a zombie.


----------



## TTCaWee1

Julie are the sheets circo brand? I was going to buy some next time I go to target but I guess I won't. I got graco ones and they fit fine.


----------



## goldstns

I should get sheets for our pack n play...thx for the idea.

rachel- Alia hated her arms swaddled... Dh said she looked like Houdini trying to get out of a straight jacket...so we just wrap her under her arm pits. Its interesting how much their personalities show threw already. And good observations mommy on what she likes vs. Don't like...sometimes that can be hard to figure out.


----------



## frsttimemama

Rachel, I think I got sheets for my pack'n play at Walmart. Glad she is letting you sleep!

Julie, I thought of that, too. I feel much better today though, despite not sleeping well. Sorry you are so miserable!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Well I adjusted my o date on ff it tried to tell me I od on day 13, so I over rided it and over it to 16. Even though I don't have 3 temps. Have a nice weekend girls! I'll talk to you Sunday


----------



## frsttimemama

I am SO glad today is Friday! We are going to a baseball game. I hope I have the whole weekend off.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Have a good weekend Katrina!

My baby shower is tomorrow!! We are doing it early as i'll be 30 weeks on Sunday. We are doing our babymoon next weekend and then my mom is going on vacation a week or so after that and she will be out of town for two weekends, so we decided to do it this weekend. I'm not real fond of a lot of attention (i.e. everyone staring at me while I open gifts) but I guess that's what I have to do! I hope we get some stuff we actually need!


----------



## goldstns

Rachel where did u find brewer's yeast? I can seem to find any...stopped at 2 places.


----------



## wavescrash

TTCaWee1 said:


> Thanks Nikki and waves. I was just curious if she should be doing more at this point. She's def more alert each week and she's staying awake longer but she sleeps soooo much. She's such SA diva too. It's so funny. She has to have her arms out when she's swaddled. But you have to unwrap the swaddle part before you feed her or she freaks out. I had to pad her bed for her so she would sleep at night. The list could go on lol. She's a diva. And kind of bossy. And ahhh I feel good. Two nights of decent sleep. Ellie and I went to bed around 11:30, she woke at 2:30 ish to eat, then slept till 6. Doesn't sound like a lot but she was up every hour. I felt like a zombie.

Yeah, I'm worried she sleeps too much or I'm not doing enough to engage her or interact with her but it's hard to do when I have to deal with Hannah as well. I try to put Leah on a blanket on the floor (back and tummy time) but she tends to just get fussy within minutes. And on top of that I spend the entire time making sure Hannah doesn't step on her or kick her in the head (because she comes very close every 3 seconds lol.) I'll sit with her on my legs on the couch, feet propped on the table to keep her elevated/eye-level and talk to her, kiss her cheeks, stretch her arms up and down and whatever but I really feel like I'm just helping her fall asleep more lol.

Leah has never liked to be swaddled. She prefers her arms out so we just tuck a blanket around her legs in the rock & play sleeper. We've had a few nights in a row of decent sleep but I'm not sure if it'll last. Last night she went 7 hours between feedings and the night before she went 9 hours between feedings. She only wakes once in the middle of the night now and then once in the early morning.


----------



## goldstns

Happiest mommy over here!! Snuggling in bed with Alia!!!!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Almost passed out at work this morning.. I didn't have enough for breakfast and before I knew it, I was sweating so much, and I was SO HOT. I felt like puking and passing out and had to slouch back in my chair. It was awful. I got that fuzzy white feeling behind my eyes like I was going to pass out. This is the 2nd time this has happened. I've had issues with low blood sugar making me feel sick, but this takes it to a whole new level. 

I feel okay now, i've been shoveling food in to make the feeling go away. Urgh.


----------



## brunettebimbo

:hugs: Britt be careful. 

Urgh looks like AF is on her way. Have had loads of creamy CM which is weird just before AF but I guess my hormones are out of whack with it being my first cycle since MC. If this spotting turns to AF it means my LP has dropped to 11 days :( 

Even though we weren't trying this month it is still really gutting.


----------



## TTCaWee1

Nikki - vitamin world. If there isn't one by you, you can order online. 

Waves - kinda jealous that you got to sleep that long! Isn't that a long time to go between feedings though? They told me Ellie needs to eat every 3-4 hours, 5 at most at night. Maybe that's not the norm? Lol she eats every 2-3 though

Waves/Nikki - how many oz do your babies eat per feeding? Ellie eats 2-3 oz

At the drs for our weekly weigh in. Hoping to be 7#


----------



## RobertRedford

Nikki, I get brewers yeast at whole foods. 

Britt, please be careful! 

Rachel, cracking up at little miss diva ellie, but loving it. so sweet. 

Morgan, I meant to post yesterday but was slammed at work. Thinking of you and sending so much love to you, your family, little miss Marley. She is soo lucky to have the sweetest little angel baby brother keeping an eye over her for the rest of her life. You are one strong momma! 

amf, still only lurking pretty much. its a nice break. thinking about all of you though. One of my good friends is going out of town this weekend to surprise another friend of ours for her bday in texas, so I am staying home with her 2 year old. Looking forward to a weekend staying busy with her. My body feels 90% back to normal now. still nauseous here and there but its manageable, and my boobs are sore but it is fading. Worked out for the first time this morning since the d&c and it was sooo good to get some cardio in. My ex hubs and I are going to a counseling session on Tuesday. More for closure but i am still looking forward to it.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Thanks ladies.. I usually eat plenty, but I ran out of cereal this morning. It was quite scary.

RR- Glad you are starting to feel better!!!


----------



## wavescrash

TTCaWee1 said:


> Waves - kinda jealous that you got to sleep that long! Isn't that a long time to go between feedings though? They told me Ellie needs to eat every 3-4 hours, 5 at most at night. Maybe that's not the norm? Lol she eats every 2-3 though
> 
> Waves/Nikki - how many oz do your babies eat per feeding? Ellie eats 2-3 oz

Well her last bottle usually winds up being before Hannah goes to bed or around dinner time and it's another hour or two before she goes to sleep for the night. Then we get Hannah to bed and unwind/watch an episode or two of Sons of Anarchy and then go to bed. I wish I were getting 7 or 9 hours of straight sleep though lol.

Leah's ped said from 8pm-8am, let her go however long she wants. My cousin told me with her son (he's 9 months old now) that his ped has always wanted her to feed him every 3 hours but that's because he was underweight (still at 9 months old, but he has other health issues as well.) So maybe they want you feeding her like that, even at night because she's a preemie and maybe (I don't know if she is according to the charts or not) underweight herself?


On average, she's taking 5oz every 4-5 hours. When she went 7 hours last night, she took 6oz at 4am. The amount/how often they eat isn't as important so long as they're getting the appropriate amount in an entire day. I think right now, Leah should be getting 24-28 oz in a 24 hour period... I could be a little off on those numbers but as long as she gets the normal/expected amount in a day, it doesn't matter how many oz she takes at each feeding or how often the feedings are.


----------



## wavescrash

I'm so over this postpartum nonsense.

So 3 days ago is when the horrible cramping/heavy bleeding started. 2 days ago it picked back up & I passed that huge piece of placental tissue and went to the ER. That evening the cramping eased big time and the bleeding slowed down drastically. Everything I've read says that once they remove the retained tissue (via D&C or you pass it on your own) your cramping and bleeding should almost entirely subside. And like I said, that evening it did.

Well yesterday midday I started cramping again (nowhere near as painful as the other day but similar to contractions & very uncomfortable) and bleeding heavily. Not soaking a pad an hour so not hemorrhaging but lots of bright red blood. I also started passing smaller dark red blood clots pretty frequently. It's continued into today with the constant cramping (very uncomfortable, mildly painful) and the heavy red bleeding with lots and lots and lots of blood clots. Some big (some were the size of a large strawberry) and some smaller.

The ultrasound showed lots of blood, clots and debris (not sure what "debris" is referring to because if there's anymore retained tissue, I would hope they'd go in and remove it instead of letting it sit to cause an infection) but nothing concerning. I just don't get why it would almost entirely stop after I passed the placental tissue and then start again, very heavy and bright red blood with all these clots especially at 5 weeks pp. Now I'm paranoid they overlooked something or downplayed something.

I was supposed to go get my HCG rechecked today but don't have a ride or babysitter. I'm going to see if they're open tomorrow or if my mom will babysit Hannah overnight on Sunday so that I can drive Tyler to work on Monday morning and do it then.

I know common sense says to call my OB and ask what they think but they already downplayed it the other day when I was in the ER (I mean, questioning if I'm pregnant again when I said I couldn't be) and they almost never take anything seriously and will likely just tell me it's normal PP bleeding because you can bleed up to 8 weeks pp. I just don't think you can start actively bleeding at 5-6 weeks pp. I'm out of pads until Tyler gets home around 8pm tonight (I recently used my last one) and have gone through almost an entire roll of toilet paper from the frequent bathroom trips due to the clots/bleeding... I just feel a random gush and have to go to the bathroom because there's a lot of blood or I'm passing more clots.

If I were filling a pad an hour I could go back to the ER, no problem but since I'm not I feel like I'm stuck. All I know is I'm over these cramps and the constant bleeding and clots. I had light bleeding and NO passing of clots my entire postpartum experience up until this week when I started passing the placental tissue.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Amanda, if you are worried, i'd go to the ER no matter if you are filling a pad or not. It's certainly something that you should go in for if you are not feeling okay about it. I've never had a baby, but it does seem strange!


----------



## wavescrash

Thanks Britt. When it all started happening the other day, I had posted on my local mom group on FB to ask if anyone else had a similar experience (in case it was normal with a c-section and I just wasn't aware of it) and a postpartum nurse had commented.

So I asked her about what I just posted here & she said without physically assessing me she obviously couldn't say much (which I expected) but said it's not normal and suggested I go to another hospital (the one she works at) as it's in a different hospital system entirely. I'm just feeling torn because I know the logical first step is to call my OB and see what she says but like I said - they already told me everything is normal and not to worry unless I'm filling pads within an hour. I just anticipate being told the same thing. And I'm sure OH is going to think I'm exaggerating seeing as they already told me everything looks okay the other night.


----------



## goldstns

Rachel- at ellies age Alia ate 3oz ever 3hr. Now she does 4.5-5 oz every 4 hr. At night shell go 7-8 hr. When feeding formula (like Leah/waves)babies go longer at night at a younger age...so I think Leah is fine. And my guess is once Ellie is at bit of a higher weight they will say to just feed when she's hungry. That how Alia is.


----------



## goldstns

Robert - dh went to whole foods yesterday and they didn't have it. So I called the whole foods near my work and they didn't have it either. My mom works near a sprouts that claims to have it...so she's bringing some home.

speaking of "dh" ... Irl I was taking about my husband and almost said "dh" instead of husband....oops


----------



## jury3

Waves-Definitely go if you aren't feeling sure about it or at least call. Sorry you have to deal with all that!

Rachel-The brand I got was the circo brand. However, I think our's might be slightly bigger than a normal sized pack n play bc it's the twin bassinets...Looking at reviews online there only seems to be one that fits ours and it's the Graco brand...cream is the only option...boo! You will probably be ok with just the circo brand though.

Britt-I hate that too! I hate having parties where I'm the center of attention...I am not the kind of person to show a lot of emotion, so anytime I get a gift I have to put on a show to let people know I like it. It's so hard sometimes! lol Especially when I have to do it over and over again at something like a baby shower!

Nikki-Lol I do the same thing...I've almost said DW before or I'll start to say other abbreviations. I've had to catch myself several times.


----------



## TTCaWee1

Waves - my guess is that since you passed the retained tissue, your uterus is now going to finish shedding. Esp if you still had an elevated hcg, your body probably thought is was still partially preggo. That is totally just a guess. I'd say to give it a day or two unless you are soaking a pad an hour. Don't you have your 6 week pp apt coming up soon? I know mine is next week. AnD I'm hoping to get cleared for some lovin!!!! Although my mom will be visiting so we might wait till she's gone. She's pretty nosey...

Oh - Ellie is 6lbs 14oz. Almost 7 pounds. Super exciting. We don't have to go back until next month!


----------



## Disneybaby26

Waves-I bled heavily for weeks after my D&C and then a full 3 weeks later my hcg was still at 7 and then over a week after that it was down to 3. I remember them telling me that once the numbers get low it takes a loooong time to completely be out of your system.

D&C was a year ago today-spent some time grieving and said a prayer for our little angel baby.

I have a sore throat and feel so achy-I realllllly hope I'm not getting sick. That would totes blow at this point!


----------



## TTCaWee1

Aww sorry you feel crummy Kara. And sorry about today. Isn't it crazy though that we "knew" each other when you got pregnant and went through your d&c??


----------



## Disneybaby26

Thanks Rachel! It really is crazy and very cool to have had us all stick together! So glad little Ellie is growing away!! Her pictures are too adorable!! :)


----------



## RobertRedford

I think I joined this thread in April of last year! CRAZY how time flies (yet craawwwllls at the same time)


----------



## goldstns

I was thinking the same thing Kara and Rachel!


----------



## TTCaWee1

Nikki - cookies are in the oven!


----------



## goldstns

Jealous. My mom just got home with the yeast!!! Going to make them as soon as Alia wakes up cuz she's sleeping in my lap.


----------



## TTCaWee1

U girls who are due soon should make the cookies and freeze them! Then throw them in your hospital bag when it's time!!


----------



## goldstns

They sound soooo good. I can't wait to make them and eat them!


----------



## TTCaWee1

Mmm delicious. I made oatmeal raisin ones and added pecans. They are gooey and I think that's normal bc the ones I had the other day were gooey too. DH wanted some so I made him non lactation cookies but I think I messed them up bc they taste like muffins. Mine are good though. He's afraid to eat mine...


----------



## TTCaWee1

So Nikki I'm joining the experiment. I just pumped - 30cc from one boob, 20cc from the other (pitiful). I'm also taking fenugreek capsules and brewers yeast tabs which I started yesterday. I wonder how long it takes to see an increase? I should do protein shakes with brewers yeast in them too...


----------



## goldstns

Mine r in the oven!!! Can't wait, hope I didn't mess them up cuz I forgot the brown sugar until the way end and it was supposed to be added at the beginning. Good idea with the brewers yeast and protein shake... I might try it. Let me know how your experiment works. Also what's a cc equal to in oz or ml?


----------



## goldstns

Nm cc = ml. Rachel how many min do u pump per session?


----------



## TTCaWee1

I pump at least 10 min. Usually about 15 though. And I was pumping after feedings but not so much anymore.


----------



## frsttimemama

I hope the cookies work!


----------



## Disneybaby26

Can you girls post the recipe again??

Is it weird to have a bad sore throat but no cold? I thought for sure I'd wake up this morning with a full blown cold, instead I still just can't swallow. The swelling has been making my tmj horrible, maybe allergies? Argh.


----------



## TTCaWee1

Yes you can Kara. Could be strep or just pharyngitis. Or allergies. Any white patches in the back of your throat?

Here's the one I used. I used pecans instead of walnuts and didn't do the other optional ingredients


----------



## brunettebimbo

I hope the cookies work :) I found oats always worked for me. 

AF arrived today. It never gets any easier :(

Can any of you that have used Agnus Castus look at my thread please? https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...astus-recurrent-miscarriage.html#post32315663


----------



## goldstns

Kara- when I'm exhausted I get sore throats... I usually sleep with a humidifier and get rest and it gets better...however u might have something more. I live in a very dry climate... But doesn't hurt to try if u have a humidifier.

Rachel if you have the time, pump between feedings and just stay on the pump for like 30 min and see if u get a second let down... Best to do in the morning. I find I get a few let downs in 30 min that doubles if not triples my amount of pumped milk then I would have gotten in 10 min.


----------



## goldstns

Sry bb that AF came!!! Hope on of your bloods r off so they can fix it.

I read your thread but never even heard of it.


----------



## goldstns

Kara cookie recipe 

https://www.mamasaywhat.com/lactation-cookies-for-nursing-mamas\ 

I froze a bench.


----------



## frsttimemama

Sorry about AF, BB. I am not familiar with it either. I would be careful taking anything that your doctor doesn't prescribe though.

Kara, I was thinking the same thing about strep, pharyngitis, or allergies. I hope you feel better!


----------



## brunettebimbo

It's a herb so I don't think it can cause any harm. I'm just going to look into it a bit more first. 

I forgot to show you, you know my arm was sore after my last bloods? Look at the bruising!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## frsttimemama

I would still say to check with your doctor first. Herbs can be dangerous. 

I have a pet peeve, and you all may think it's stupid, but I think it's weird when people are having babies, and their family members or spouses feel the need to update facebook with every single little thing that's happening play by play. Oh, she's here and checked in. Dilate to one! 3 hours in and still only 1. They aren't goin to use Pitocin. They don't do that anymore. She's finally at 2. Nothing is happening. Getting an epidural. Baby is crowning! She's bald! Seriously? We all know what happens in child birth. I would seriously freak on anyone that did that to me. And also, do you count from the moment your induction starts in how many hours you've been in labor? This person did. So they're saying 62 hours. I personally wouldn't. I went in on Monday afternoon, and I didn't start having good, regular contractions until Tuesday evening. I would probably start on Tuesday afternoon when they said contractions were where they needed to be. That's just me. I just needed to complain a little because I really hate it. I think it's weird. I feel like having a baby should be a personal experience, and of course you want to share pictures and great news with all of your friends and family, but a blow by blow on FB is really not necessary in my book. Why can't we just say something like, "We're going to be induced!" and leave it at that until baby comes. Text someone with a question or just wait until baby makes it's grand entrance. Maybe I'm the weird one.. haha.

On another note, it's supposed to be 75 and sunny here today. 55 tonight. Perfect weather for my first baseball game. Hubby chose a night time one because I'm pale and burn sitting in the sun. Haha. So thoughtful! I'm gonna make breakfast and get moving this morning. I think we are going to do a little shopping in the city maybe (we have to drive 2 hours is the downer.. but at least it's a gorgeous day for a drive!) and get something to eat. I'm excited to spend time with him because unfortunately I have to work tomorrow night, and I'm sure I'll be working all of next weekend as well. Lovely. Happy Easter to me. Lol.


----------



## TTCaWee1

Bb - sorry for AF. What about trying to boost your egg quality. I took a ton of vitamins TTC. I took bee pollen and royal jelly which boost your egg quality. Also took vitex until I started clomid. Egg cycles are 120 days so it's not immediate but it's worth a shot


----------



## brunettebimbo

What do they do?

Vitex is the same thing as Agnus Castus :)


----------



## Disneybaby26

I took a pregnancy prep blend with vitex in it. Definitely got my cycle back on track. If they're doing all this testing though, I'm not sure I'd mess with anything until all the results are in!


----------



## goldstns

Bb- omg your arm!!! That's not normal or ok!! I'd get it checked out. Plus they usually pull from the pit part of your elbow...not the boney side which is black and blue!


----------



## brunettebimbo

It was taken from the inside which is why I can't understand why the bruising is so bad on the outside. It actually doesn't hurt anymore so I think I will be ok.


----------



## frsttimemama

Has anybody heard from Morgan?

I think we are making some progress naming this baby finally! Whew! I hate it not having a name.


----------



## goldstns

I haven't heard from Morgan...or any of the ladies that r about to pop.


----------



## TTCaWee1

Bb I agree with Kara. Wait till after your testing is done. But research it in the meantime so you can plan your attack once all your testing is done. Vitex regulated my cycles too. The bee pollen and royal jelly are superfoods that are said too make your eggs stronger and better quality. Your DH should take vitamins too. 

Sandy when I went into labor my mom was posting on FB about my cervix status and what they were doing with me. I had her take it off as soon as I saw it...


----------



## frsttimemama

Rachel, I would be ticked lol. I don't know why it bothers me other than I just feel like childbirth leaves you with zero dignity as it is. I don't understand sharing it on social media I guess.


----------



## TTCaWee1

Speaking of FB, Sandy why aren't you in our FB group?


----------



## HWPG

BB, omg. Your arm! yikes!


----------



## clynn11

OMG BB your arm looks so painful! I hope it gets better quickly!! I've never tried agnus castus. 

Ugh my mom would probably be one of those people who updated constantly. Thank you for reminding me to tell her not to!!! Lol!!


----------



## jury3

bb-Your arm looks horrible! I've had a little bruising before, but not like that and not on the other side of my arm...I agree with waiting to start anything until they are done with testing. 
I took vitex, royal jelly and the other one Rachel mentioned. My cycles did look a little better after taking them, but I ended up just doing clomid.

Sandy-I agree about the fb thing. We don't need a play by play...save that for certain people only! 

Cassidy-I was thinking the same thing, I should probably make sure my mom isn't posting pics or posting info without my permission! lol

Got a mani/pedi today. I can't really reach my feet, so it was nice to have someone take care of them for me. Now they'll be good for a while once babies are here. My feet are so swollen though, I hate it. Between the swelling and the pain on my pubic bone when I stand/move...April 23rd can't get here soon enough!


----------



## Disneybaby26

Julie- you've got me hooked on the whole full moon on the 15th deal- let's shoot for that instead of the 23rd...LOL

Wanna compare cankles?! :)

Kara the Canckle Killa in da houseeeee!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17.9 KB
Views: 9


----------



## TTCaWee1

Nice Kara! I think you are close! Any update on the delivery stuff?


----------



## Disneybaby26

Lol, thanks Rachel!!

We have an ultrasound Monday to check her size again, then doc appt Thursday to check for effacement/dilation. Due Sunday. If no baby by Tuesday the 22nd then we have a NST and biophysical that day, induction the 23rd...

I decided if I make it to the 23rd I'm just going to let them induce. Makayla is cooked, I'm done being Preggo and the doctor I want to deliver with will be on call-I'm done playing doctor. If that's what they wanna do I'm okay with it, just hoping for some progress when they check on Thursday- I've been very crampy so fingers crossed!


----------



## clynn11

Oh my gosh Kara you poor thing, you're so swollen!!! FX that Makayla comes soon!!!!


----------



## asmcsm

BB! Your poor arm! That looks like it hurts so much!

I think MIL would probably be one of those who would post updates constantly. I'm actually hoping that I end up going into labor in the middle of the night so I don't have to call everyone and have them show up at the hospital. 

Kara your poor ankles! I've only just started getting to the swelling feet stage and I know it's only going to get worse...I don't blame you for being ready 

AFM, I officially hate shopping for clothes while preggo. Tried to find clothes for maternity pictures and it was an epic fail. Also, am I the only one that gets annoyed when people ask you how you're feeling? I'm pregnant.... not terminally ill or something ugh


----------



## brunettebimbo

Downloaded this app :lol:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 43.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## TTCaWee1

Ashlee - I had a hard time too. That's why almost all of mine are of my bare belly. I bought Lacy bandeau tops and wore those with jeans, leggings, scarf, or billowy shirt thing...and only had my face in a few bc I was swollen. The look turned out really good


----------



## HWPG

Ashlee, sometimes I get annoyed when people tell me not to do things. I know my limits, I'm pretty sure I can lift that, push that, reach that. And I know when to ask, even if I have felt silly doing so. As you said, I'm pregnant, not something else. But I try to remember that people are telling/asking because they are clueless or actually care.
Happy V day to baby K :)


----------



## goldstns

Happy vday baby k.


----------



## frsttimemama

Happy V-day Baby K! :)

Ashlee, I hear you. I think it's hard to find things that look super. I don't feel like a cute pregnant lady. Like ever. Haha. Rachel's idea was really cute, but I can't do that either because I can't stand my bare belly being shown to the whole world. Ick. 

I have had blood sugars over the limit most of yesterday and still this morning. Lunch (139 but should be <120), supper (129 but should be <120), and fasting this morning (104 but should be less than 95). I don't think I ate anything that should cause them to be high.. I'm gonna check my urine when I get to work for a UTI and e-mail my doctor tonight if they stay high. So frustrating. It's so hard to be calm and patient with this. I didn't drink soda, I didn't eat icecream or fries or cotton candy or pretzles or nachos.. ridiculous. Anyway, I have an appointment Thursday. I should get to schedule my anatomy scan Thursday. Yay! :)


----------



## morganwhite7

Happy Vday Mirolee! I still can't believe it.. after how long you worked for this sweet baby, it's so amazing to think he'll be here so soon! 

Sandy- Sorry it's so hard.. I can't imagine the stress and on top of it not being able to eat the foods you love- no fun!! Esp when preggo! I hope your doc can help you make some easy adjustments so you can quit worrying!

AFM- Sorry for being MIA so much lately, I certainly read along everyday still! It is so beautiful here today, high of 81 this afternoon. I got a nice suntan yesterday, finally. This weather is really lifting my spirits and making these last few days bearable.. minus the hugely swollen fingers/toes :/ lol. Spending lots of time watching Breaking Bad on Netflix (I'm gonna CRY when it's over!! Lol) and bouncing on my ball. Working from home is great, finally getting to spend time with hubby and get all my last minute prep done. Dinners frozen, bags packed (and re-packed every other day LOL), Marley clothes washed and folded. I just can't wait to hold my girl. Praying that this full moon/lunar eclipse madness works in our favor this week Kara and Julie!!! :)

Oh and yesterday we spent the day hiking at a local cave and walking around a huge flea market.. As I was getting out of the car, the car door blew open into my belly and scraped it super hard. More of a scrape than a hit.. it had a blood blister looking mark, and within an hour a tiny bruise. I didn't wanna call L&D bc we were 3 hrs away and I knew they'd say come in asap just in case (since they can't really give you closure over the phone), so I called my mom who was of course a bit worried but said to just make sure she was continuing to move regularly. Well she has been, but I can't WAIT for my NST tomorrow to hear things are alright. Thank God for my Doppler. Being PAL sure turns you into a crazy woman. 

Also bought the CUTESTTT fleece at JoAnn's today to make some knot-tie blankets for Marley, I'll post pics when I'm done! Then off to plant some flowers at Jaxon's grave and then take the dog to the park to attempt to walk the 2.5 mile path.. hope we make it lol. 

Stripping my membranes Weds. and I couldn't be more excited!!! I don't want to waste this beautiful newborn Easter dress, we have reservations next Sunday so I hope she's here!! 

Have a wonderful Sunday ladies <3


----------



## TTCaWee1

I can't believe how far along you all are! My due date is tomorrow! Ellie will be 6 weeks tomorrow. I can't believe my leave is halfway over :(

Went and took pics with the Easter bunny today. Can't wait to get them back! My mom is coming tomorrow for a week. Should be interesting.


----------



## frsttimemama

Thanks Morgan. I'm afraid it's going to come down to insulin. My numbers since fasting this morning have been better, but I'm still afraid that's going to happen. Glad you're doing well! Can't wait to meet Marley!

Rachel, hope you're gonna share bunny pictures! Good luck with your mom. I love love love mine, but I couldn't imagine her staying with me for a week! Can't believe Ellie is 6 weeks old already! Time is flying!

We got a watermelon at Walmart today. It's so yummy! I was surprised for it being so early in the year, and they're not in season yet.. but I've been craving it soooo much! Oh how I don't want to go to work. At all. :( I just want to relax and nap and NOT work. I worked all week. I have to work all week. I'm on call and probably working all next weekend and the following week. Mama may have to call in sick just for a day off!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Happy v day baby k! 
Afm just got home from a weekend of no temping poas and infertility crap. I feel great I bowled well, drank some and got the cutest swimming suit. Sorry to anyone I missed.


----------



## goldstns

Sandy- watermelon can be hard on the sugars...just b careful. Your doing great!


----------



## jury3

Kara-I'm totally in on shooting for the full moon instead of the 23rd. You, Morgan and me...let's do this! lol 

Ashlee-I just posted about that a few weeks ago...I hate people asking me how I'm feeling!! I feel the same all the time, huge and pregnant...what else am I supposed to say? lol I finally got MIL to stop texting me every few days to ask how I was...I basically told her I feel the same everyday and if anything changes we'll be in the hospital so she'll know. lol

Mirolee-I agree! There isn't much I can do now that I'm so big, so if I'm doing something that I can actually handle just let me be! I can still walk. If I want to stand for a little bit, then I will. I can lift things. Just leave me along people! lol

Katrina-Glad you had fun!

Ok, here are my cankles. My feet were freezing, so I tried to put on these tall socks...yeah, that didn't work out. I couldn't pull them all the way up and they were too tight. I only had them on for 2 or 3 minutes lol I'm not fond of super swollen legs/ankles/feet...


----------



## Cowgirl07

Oh Julie I hope they feel better soon.


----------



## Disneybaby26

Lol aweeee, Julie-loving the cankles, especially the socked ones!! What do you mean you're not fond of them?!? I really hope mine stick around post pregnancy-these tree trunks are hot!!! Lmao!!! :)


----------



## goldstns

So don't get me wrong...i LOVE my Alia time, but some times I need to get things done...like clean, laundry, make dinner.... Anyways, my mom lives with us, like you all know. Well she can be a loud person with doors, dishes, voice.... So today I implemented a rule while Alia was napping...it was called "you wake her you take her" and since we were all trying to accomplish chors it seemed to keep her conscious of how loud she was being.


----------



## jury3

Kara-you're right, they are so sexy! Lol

Nikki-love it! 

Well girls...Grayson and Olivia will be here tomorrow! I had some spots in my vision fri night so I've been keeping an eye out for other pre-e symptoms since. Last night I had some pain in my upper right stomach I thought might be indigestion but can also be a sign. Today I had the lightest headache that would come and go, never took meds or anything bc it wasn't that bad. Around 5, I had something weird with my vision again (a line off to the side that wouldn't go away for several minutes). So I told DW we should go to L&D just incase. 
My bp was slightly elevated (140s/90s when normal is 120s/70s). They tested bloods and said they were a little off. So, they called my doc and she suggested we do our c-section at 7am tomorrow. So I'm stuck in L&D all night hooked up to monitors. They'll check bloods again at 1:30am to make sure it doesn't get crazy. 
Luckily I get to eat one more time. My mom is on her way and should be here soon. I'm nervous as hell lol I was like "I'm not ready to have kids!" Lol DW went home to take care of dogs and get our bags and everything together. 
Anyway, wish us luck! I'll post pics as soon as I'm up to it!


----------



## frsttimemama

I'm lovin' the cankles ladies! They are SUPER sexy! ;) My time is coming. My feet, ankles, legs, and fingers are already swelling, and they swelled lots last time. Ew. I can't wait to see my ankle bones again. :)

JULIE!! Oh my gosh!! Yay! Congratulations! So exciting and nerve wracking all in one. Try to stay calm. Can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## clynn11

Ohhhh my gosh julie that is so freaking exciting!! A little scary of course but wow both of your babies are gonna be here tomorrow!!! Just in time to show off for easter :) I can't wait to see their beautiful faces I hope everything goes as smooth as possible!

Nikki that is a perfect rule lol. I will definitely be implementing it in my house.


----------



## TTCaWee1

Yay Julie!!!!!!! Good luck!!! Our babies will be exactly 6 weeks apart! 

So excited for you! Can't wait to "meet" your babes!


----------



## pdxmom

Julie all the best Hun...can't wait to c their pics.. Excitinggg!!!

Happy v day Mirolee n Cassidy!!


----------



## brunettebimbo

How exciting Julie!! Good Luck. Can't wait for pictures!


----------



## Disneybaby26

Water just broke!!!!! One the way to hospital!!! AHHHHHHH!!! 

Good luck Julie, love you!!!


----------



## TTCaWee1

Ahhh yay! Glad I'm awake!!!


----------



## wavescrash

Goodness gracious!!

Good luck to you both Julie and Kara!!!!


----------



## TTCaWee1

Good luck Kara!! Oh my, Morgan better get on that ball!


----------



## wavescrash

TTCaWee1 said:


> Ahhh yay! Glad I'm awake!!!

Haha right? These late night feedings are good for something ;)


----------



## TTCaWee1

Haha feeding time waves? Lol


----------



## wavescrash

Also whoever suggested the heavy bleeding and clots may just be my body finally realizing I'm no longer pregnant was probably right. Bleeding has basically completely stopped. Just some tinged mucus but otherwise it's all gone and definitely no more clotting. Thank goodness.


----------



## wavescrash

TTCaWee1 said:


> Haha feeding time waves? Lol

Hahah yeah, just finished her bottle. Trying to get a burp outta her and then hopefully right back to sleep. You?


----------



## TTCaWee1

Woop that was me! She's still nursing. Slowest eater ever. Gets that from her momma...been about 15 min so far and she's still going


----------



## jury3

Kara!!! How exciting! Our babes could have the same bday! Good luck! 

AFM-Not getting sleep...iv put in at 12, bloods drawn at 1:30, baby born next door at 2 and crying for 30-45 min. Going to try to sleep now, but they'll prob come in and have to get the babies back on the monitor bc I just peed lol Plus they'll start prepping around 5:30...welcome to sleepless nights already!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Kara and Julie good luck! How exciting!


----------



## frsttimemama

Oh my gosh Kara!! So exciiiiting!!! Fx all goes quickly and smoothly! Can't wait for oictures!

Julie, hospital "sleep" is the worst! Good luck today!

So much excitement today and babies! :)


----------



## goldstns

Good luck, safe, healthy and quick delivery Julie and Kara!

Rachel 15 min isn't bad! Alia used to do 40 min, now she's down to 30 min.


----------



## frsttimemama

Julie, I forget where you are from. I'm just trying to figure out the time difference. It's almost 7:30 here.

I hope these shift flipping days are about over. My body can't keep up. On another note, the smart ones brand oatmeal in the frozen section is delicious! I had Maple brown sugar.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Good luck Julie and Kara! So excited for you ladies. 
Sandy I believe she is in central time. 
Morgan where are you?
Afm I slept in this morning, it snowed last night :( I have had no post o symptoms sore Bbs etc. So we will see.


----------



## TTCaWee1

Lol Nikki it's really not that long but I was soooo tired and it felt like forever. She usually does about 30 min total too. I'm thinking she might get a second let down too bc I'll burp her then put her back on and the shield will be pouring out milk again. I'm hoping my supply is picking up. She's feeding longer and starting sto last 3-4 hours between feedings. I haven't been pumping much except 2x a day and sometimes after she's done but she's doing a good job of draining them. It's so funny how much she doesn't like the right boob. I'm even trying the football hold on that side in case it's positioning and she still gets mad. I think bc my left produces more and she doesn't have to work as hard? My boobs are lopsided now though lol bc my left produces so much more.


----------



## goldstns

Haha Rachel! Alia likes my left better, too. I think its because she likes leaning her head to the right side more then she likes going to the left side with her head. For example when she sleeps she is always facing the right side with her head. So I think its more comfortable for her to drink off my left boob. Its fun comparing babies like this....and soon well have more babies to compare notes with!!!!!


----------



## wavescrash

When I (briefly) breastfed both girls, my left boob always produced more and I remember Hannah fussing more on the right side lol. I think they say the left boob tends to be slightly bigger, something about your heart being on that side so maybe that's why our lefts produce more?


----------



## goldstns

Fun date these babies picked to come on....4/14/14


----------



## morganwhite7

Oh my gosh Kara and Julie!!!

Just cried like a child (DH made sure to point that out), I want my water to break too!! Lol. This will be the slowest week ever, but at least I can be entertained the next few days by you ladies' beautiful new babies! Good luck girls I cannot wait to see them!!! :)

Rachel- Lol I've spent the last week, even up til 2 am lastnight on my ball bc I couldn't sleep :/ You can bet today I'll be doing some serious squats etc!! Dag nabbit and I am the idiot who's been doing EPO for 2 weeks, probably made things worse lol. I swear..


----------



## asmcsm

Holy cow! 3 babies on the way! So exciting!!! I can't wait to see all the pictures of their sweet little faces

Morgan you'll be joining them soon! Miss Marley will come when she's ready :)


----------



## pdxmom

Oh my best of luck to u too Kara... This is sooo cool to get up too... Gud start to the week.... Morgan I'm sure ull follow soon don't u worry


----------



## Cowgirl07

Morgan she will be here soon! 
I can't wait to see the babies, I'm so excited.


----------



## wavescrash

So earlier this morning I commented about the whole bleeding thing and how it seems to have stopped. Yeah, lots of bright red bleeding and clots started back up today. This is so ridiculous and annoying.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

This is what happens when I don't get on all weekend! 

Julie and Kara!!!! I'm so excited!!! I just found out about you both. Safe delivery wishes to both of you!!! Morgan, you are right behind them!!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Amanda I hope you get better soon!


----------



## pdxmom

Amanda I hope the bleeding subsides.. Mayb just some more residual bleeding???i dono I'm just guessing


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

yeah, that bleeding would drive me nuts Amanda!! So strange!


----------



## wavescrash

Thanks ladies. It's probably just that - residual bleeding. It's just weird that it stops almost completely and then picks right back up. Sometimes it just drips and with how bright red it is... it seems like active bleeding as opposed to what I'd expect by now (dark red/brown bleeding.) Oh well. Right now, it's just annoying to have been bleeding heavily for nearly 6 weeks now. And not able to use tampons lol.


Off-topic but my cousin's husband went in for a vasectomy this morning & posted this to FB, "If you are going to get a vasectomy, make SURE that what they are injecting is novacaine, or whatever they use to numb you and NOT saline, I can tell you by personal experience that you are not going to have a good time...."

Hahaha... ouch :(


----------



## Disneybaby26

Just checking in... Over 5cm, under 10! Lol

Epi is in, I caved-anyone who can do without is a straight up hero. :)

Feeling ok, all a bit scary. Xxoo


----------



## Cowgirl07

That made me snort Amanda, it's not really funny but it kinda is.
Good luck Kara! Can't wait to see her gorgeous face.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Yay Kara!!! I'll be thinking about you and Julie all day!


----------



## wavescrash

Hahah yeah, I thought it was pretty funny. He was joking about it in his comments explaining what happened so I don't feel bad laughing. Even his wife (my cousin) commented and laughed about it.

Kara - So exciting. I got my epidural early with both Autumn & Hannah. Hannah I had back labor so I got it much earlier than I wanted to (within hours of being admitted lol.) Nothing wrong with getting it! If anything, it helps you stay calm since you don't have to deal with all that pain and it allows your body to progress more easily. Good luck. Thinking of you (& Julie!!) today!

Happy birthday to your babes <3


----------



## brunettebimbo

Kara I'm no hero just a bit nuts! :rofl:

Yay for being 5cm already! How exciting!

Anyone know what time it is where Julie is?


----------



## Cowgirl07

I believe it's 1220 pm. Same as me.


----------



## Disneybaby26

Thank you so much!! Yea, she was back to back so it was back labor all morning. Went in the tub for a bit. Def much more relaxed for now. The pressure in the butt feeling is wild!


----------



## wavescrash

Yeah pretty sure she's an hour behind me which would make it 12:20pm where she is.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

I was also wondering about Julie, but I guess with a C Section, she might be recovering for a bit! 

I think when I leave to go to the hospital, I am going to deactivate my facebook page until i'm ready. I don't want anyone checking us in on facebook, or posting pictures of the baby and tagging without our permission.. it'd only be a day or so.


----------



## RobertRedford

aaaah so exciting, Julie and Kara!!! I cannot wait to "meet" all three babies! Keeping all of you in my thoughts today. 

Amanda, LOL at the vasectomy story but oucccchhhh.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Britt that's a brilliant idea! I was pissed off because my Auntie congratulated me before id put anything on!


----------



## wavescrash

Yeah Julie said she was keeping the babies with her following the c-section (whereas I let Leah go to the nursery to get a bath/assessed.) For me, the surgery from start to finish was about 40 minutes and then I was in recovery for an hour before going to our postpartum room. So I imagine it'll be awhile before we hear from her.


----------



## Disneybaby26

Clueless just started on Comedy Central-score!! :)


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

yep, BB! That's what i'm afraid of!! it's OUR NEWS to share with people. I don't want other people tagging us, and talking about how Harper is here. So I think I'll just deactive on the way to the hospital, and then reactivate when i'm ready!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Lol we had clueless on tape.


----------



## brunettebimbo

I'll have to remember that next time! 

I don't know if any of you are interested but I don't think I've shared my birth story, this is it if anyone wants to read it :) https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/441577-beany-boy-has-arrived.html


----------



## Cowgirl07

Love the story bb


----------



## morganwhite7

Kara how did you get in the tub with an EPI? Or was that before?? LOL about Clueless.. I'd be having a nervous breakdown.. I was having bad contractions yesterday and I thought it was TIME (even installed the carseat) but I began to have a meltdown- it's so nerve wracking!!! Lol but I'm ready I so wish I was you!

When you have a moment tell me what you were doing when your water broke!! 

Can't wait to see these 3 babies... I keep checking on FB and nothing! Waiting patiently, off to another stupid NST now!


----------



## frsttimemama

Kara, that's great news. I know I couldn't do it without anything. Yikes! Thinking of you. Can't wait for pictures :)

Julie, hope you all are doing well! Can't wait to see them!

That's a good idea to control the Facebook tagging and such.

Morgan, hoping for good news for you!

Longest/fastestMonday in awhile. I'm so sore in my back and hips after working last night. I'm nervous about my doctors appointment Thursday, too. Just afraid of a MMC mostly.. I wish that fearvwould go away!


----------



## clynn11

Ahhhh Kara!!! So so exciting!!! Can't wait to see makayla!!!

Holy cow today is an exciting day!!! I'm so happy for everyone!


----------



## wavescrash

So I just decided to check out the website for our local children's museum. I expected it to be expensive like everything else "fun" for kids but it's only $8 a person and Leah would be free. And they have regular hours on Saturday & Sunday which are the only 2 days we could go since OH works all week. I hope we can take Hannah next month sometime. I looked at the exhibits they have and I think she would have a blast.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Sounds fun Amanda.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Sounds good Amanda. We took Tristan to one for his birthday treat. He loved it.


----------



## wavescrash

I've never been to one, just see all my friends posting pictures when they take their kids to the ones in their towns and they look fun lol.


----------



## brunettebimbo

If it's anything like the one we went to you'll have loads of fun. There's some pictures in Tristans 3rd Birthday album on Facebook if you fancy a nosey :)


----------



## clynn11

Ryann posted pics of the babes and tagged julie. :) congrats julie!!!!!!


----------



## wavescrash

Awww so cute! Great weights on the babies too :) Congrats Julie!!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Julie what beautiful babies and brilliant weights! Congratulations :)


----------



## Cowgirl07

The twins are beautiful Julie! Such good weights, congratulations


----------



## goldstns

Julie congrats....can someone post it here?! Sry I don't have fb.

waves- I bled like u r explaining...on and off for 8weeks and some clots but mostly red blood.


----------



## frsttimemama

Update here? I'm not in the FB group.


----------



## HWPG

congrats julie, yay! they are adorable!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

I can't wait to see the pics of the babies!!! my cell phone isn't working for some reason (internet) and I can't log into facebook. I avoid doing it here at work!!


----------



## asmcsm

ah boo :( for some reason I'm not seeing them


----------



## brunettebimbo

Click on the about section and click Julie's Wife's profile and the picture comes up.


----------



## asmcsm

found it! they're soooo cute! congrats julie!!!!


----------



## clynn11

Hope you don't mind Julie...

"We are proud to introduce our newest addition...Baby Becklings!!

Born 04/14/14 approx. 7:40 am
Olivia Lynne Beck 5.6 lbs
Grayson Lucas Beck 6.6 lbs

Julie and babies are doing absolutely amazing. I couldn't be more proud of my wife. Thank you for all the kind thoughts from everyone. It truly means the world to us."
 



Attached Files:







1600978_10101138812148464_5964503254584370490_n.jpg
File size: 47.7 KB
Views: 8


----------



## RobertRedford

oh my god cute! Congrats, Julie! They're AMAZING!


----------



## TTCaWee1

Aww twinkies!!! Good weights too! Congrats Julie and Ryann! 

Come on Kara!!! Push that baby out!


----------



## goldstns

Congrats Julie. They are adorable and seem extremely healthy!!

kara- push, you got this.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Oh my goodness, they are just precious!!! Great job Julie!! and Congrats to you and Ryann!!!

Rooting for your Kara, you are next!!! =]


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

I guess that means after Morgan, that Sonia,Ashlee, and I are next, right?? :happydance:


----------



## frsttimemama

Thank you Cassidy!

Julie, they are perfect! I hope you are doing well!

Seeing all these babies is making it so much harder to wait. Actually, despite the yucky weather, I'm going out to see mine tonight. And probably cry because that's what I do these days.. lol


----------



## Lookn4sunshin

waiting patiently for my precious bundle of joy .my husband says we will just keep practicing :sex: :happydance:


----------



## Cowgirl07

Sunshine I'm sorry to tell you this but we are a closed group, not open for new members. This site is great and I hope you find the friendships I have on here. I hope your journey is short and ends soon. Good luck


----------



## pdxmom

Those bundles r just the cutest....soo happy for u julie and ryann...congratulations!!!

Common Kara u got this girl!!!!

Britt i guess we r the next lot also including Molly shes due one week before me...i hope shes doing fine...havent heard from her recently .....but ya we r next in line....jeeesshhh


----------



## asmcsm

So crazy that we're up next! I've been having braxton hicks a lot today. Usually I get just a couple a day. But I've had quite a few at work today. Been trying to stay hydrated to reduce them. So crazy how tight my stomach gets lol but they don't hurt at all, I hardly notice them.


----------



## Cowgirl07

I can't believe how close you guys are getting!


----------



## NDTaber9211

Congrats Julie!!! They are so cute!


----------



## wavescrash

I'm not one to workout or maintain a healthy lifestyle by any means. I don't want to lose any weight (I'm at my ideal weight, about 20 lbs heavier than before I got pregnant.) But I will say I'm a little depressed about my post c-section pouch. Nobody warned me about that lol.

I have my PP appointment (with a nurse practitioner, not my OB) on Thursday so I'm hoping I'll get the all-clear to exercise and I'm going to try and lose this pouch. I'm going to try and do the exercises consistently and hopefully document the progress for my blog. So uh... fingers crossed.


----------



## pdxmom

Ash try and lay down for a while after ur off work... That always works from wen I'm getting too many bhs...drink loads of water too


----------



## Cowgirl07

Fx Amanda. 
I want post o symptoms! Come on body give me some sore Bbs


----------



## frsttimemama

Has anyone heard from Molly or STG?

My leg muscles are super twitchy today. It's really weird. IDK why. I'm not dehydrated I don't believe.. I hope they don't turn into cramps.


----------



## goldstns

Rachel- did the cookies help??


----------



## Cowgirl07

I haven't heard from either Sandy. 
Congratulations Kara!


----------



## TTCaWee1

Kara posted on FB!!

Nikki I think a little. I got .5 oz more out of left and 1 oz more out of right


----------



## goldstns

Rachel- awesome!!!! I'll let u know soon. I do day totals and in a work day (3 pump sessions) I usually get a total of 16-17 oz...today I got 16.5,so I'll give it a few more days to see if there is an increase.

someone please share kara's fb post!!


----------



## wavescrash

Kara, hope don't mind me posting for those not on FB.

"Makayla Mae Hyatt joined us today, 4/14/14 at 2:53pm, a happy and healthy 5lbs 12oz, 19 inches. Mommy and daddy are so in love with our little peanut, blessed beyond measure. Happy Birthday, sweet girl."
 



Attached Files:







1978710_10101851827355021_2602058982256545515_n.jpg
File size: 27 KB
Views: 1


----------



## clynn11

Sooooo precious Kara congrats! !

Haven't heard drop molly or stg. Tried writing in stgs journal but no response. Hope they're okay!!


----------



## asmcsm

Awww so sweet <3 Congrats Kara!!

3 babies in one day!! So exciting!!


----------



## pdxmom

Congratutions Kara... Wow there's so much joy and happiness on the thread...soo happy :)


----------



## TTCaWee1

Wow Nikki I would love to pump that much. I'm lucky if I get 3 oz in one session. 

Ellie has been super cranky today and cluster feeding. Hope it's just a growth spurt. 

On another note, I have ewcm and I've been crampy. I'm thinking maybe my body is gearing up to O? Is that even possible 6 weeks pp? I guess so bc that's how people get preggo right after they have babies. I hope I don't get a period early!


----------



## goldstns

Rachel - I think at 6 weeks Alia did the same and had a growth spurt.


----------



## frsttimemama

Congratulations Kara! She is beautiful! Hope you are doing well!!

Rachel, my son was born June 25, and I had my first pp period start on August 4. Granted I wasn't BF'ing either.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Awwwwwww Congrats Kara!!! She is beautiful!!!!

Ashlee - I get some BH at night, but not too many. I got some last night and I had to sit down. My stomach is so tight it's too uncomfortable to keep standing. I'm trying to drink enough water.


----------



## Lotalaughs16

OMG!! Congrats Julie and Kara!! can't wait to see pics

...sorry I've been MIA, I've been thinking of you all non stop but the end of tax season is really kicking my ass, but its finally tax day so things should settle down now. I'll try to catch up later tonight or over the next few days!


----------



## frsttimemama

I am miserable today. Comgested. Sore throat. Nauseated. Back aches. High blood sugar. I just want my couch.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Sorry you are feeling bad Sandy! I went through all that.. once my MS eased up a bit, I then dealt with splitting headaches and sinus crap. I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## HWPG

i get BH pretty regularly. i talked with my dr about it and she was pretty relaxed, so i was like, "okie dokie". i did find that hydration really corresponds to how well i feel in the bump - tightness or stretching or anything. i am trying much harder to get fluid, but working in a lab doesnt always allow for that. i am getting lots of kicks/rolls in the bladder today. i was actually worried this morning of pee-leaking a little bit! i have lots of aches and pains, but i swear, every time i go to "complain", he kicks and i get all peaceful and excited. so worth it.


----------



## HWPG

feel better Sandy! lots of liquids, tea, and soup!


----------



## morganwhite7

Feel better Sandy :/ I can't believe this... it was 81 DEGREES yesterday, and this morning I woke up to a blanket of snow and it's freezing and windy.. same there too?? Unbelievable!!

Rachel- I love the pic of you and Ellie in the carrier.. too cute! She is such a pretty little peanut :)

Britt- Word of advice for BH contractions.. stay in bed, lots of water, and just go to sleep. I find the longer I think about birth/baby the worse they get. Your mind can give you the oxytocin high you need to keep them going, hence why they tell you to think of baby during nip stimulation when trying natural induction methods. Also to have a milk let down when pumping, the mind is powerful!! But I'd go to the doc if they really don't go away for a while, might need that shot Molly got if pre-term labor is a possibility!

Aw Julie/Kara your babes are absolutely beautiful.. Def keeping my baby fever at bay for this last day!

Stripping my membranes tomorrow at 8 am... spent 12 hours at L&D yesterday after my NST... contractions 2 mins apart and 3cm but they wouldn't let me go home til they made sure my scar was okay during contractions. I couldn't eat either for the risk of scar rupture and needing emergency surgery.. leads me to believe I won't be able to eat/drink in labor either :/ How can they even do that to a woman who needs ENERGY to birth a child?!?! I'll be stopping by my favorite restaurant before we head to the hospital, pain or not this momma will need some food lol.

I hope it works, I hope hope hope it works. Might be MIA for awhile but just know I'll (hopefully) be bringing my rainbow baby into this world! :cloud9:


----------



## Cowgirl07

Feel better Sandy!
Morgan I can't wait to see her face, I have such baby fever right now.


----------



## wavescrash

:) good luck tomorrow Morgan!! hope you don't have to wait too long for the sweep to kick things into (higher) gear.


A bit of good news for me --- I think I posted this morning about trying to figure out a way to return to work. We only have 1 car and work in different towns and the girls would likely go to separate babysitters so it just wouldn't work. My dad has 2 cars but only uses the 1 and I decided to ask if we could borrow it until we got a second vehicle of our own and he agreed :)


----------



## Cowgirl07

Yay that's awesome Amanda. 
I backed into a tractor today with the pickup. :( luckily there wasn't any damage. I don't want to tell Dh though.


----------



## HWPG

haha, K, i have *def* hidden things for a couple days from OH when i did something similar. maybe tell him tomorrow ;)
morgan, be careful eating before going in. i know it sounds tempting by i had a gf who ate and ended up puking during her surgery. i'm *not* saying this would happen to you, bu ti would hate for you to be puking up your favorite steak and mashed potatoes while trying to get marley out!
baby K has been quiet for a while. i had a cookie for lunch, so i'm hoping he'll start making some... oh! got a movement. nevermind. :)


----------



## morganwhite7

LOL Mirolee how'd you know I'd pick steak and potatoes?! Haha. I agree though... and not even during surgery but I have heard the transition stage and late labor can really make you sick/shaky feeling. Esp me, I'm a big wuss. So maybe something light would be a smarter option ;)

Oh no Katrina, LOL at not wanting to tell DH, I wouldn't want to either.. Just preface the conversation with "there was NO DAMAGE but......." haha he'll be alright. Also those temps look nice and high, bet it feels good not stressing over them. I have such high hopes for you and Femara.. I can't wait to see what happens.

Waves- That is grrreat news about the car!! How soon do you plan on going back to work? Or maybe just part-time for now?


----------



## MrsAmk

pdxmom said:


> Those bundles r just the cutest....soo happy for u julie and ryann...congratulations!!!
> 
> Common Kara u got this girl!!!!
> 
> Britt i guess we r the next lot also including Molly shes due one week before me...i hope shes doing fine...havent heard from her recently .....but ya we r next in line....jeeesshhh

Hey :) Just got back to the electronic world after not having internet access for 4 days. Lots has happened! Been into L&D twice, for constant non stop contractions. I am still dilated to about 2-3 and cervix is thin. Back home, praying I can at least make it to 35 weeks. Baby is at a 0 station, aka in between my legs!! :wacko:


----------



## Cowgirl07

Fx you make it another week Molly!


----------



## HWPG

cross those legs molly! ;)


----------



## MrsAmk

I seriously need to, just walking around my house/being up feels like a bowling ball is falling out


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Glad to hear all is okay Molly! We were starting to get worried about you!!

Morgan - I sure hope this works tomorrow!! I'll be thinking of you! and I'll keep an eye on the BH.. I don't get them TOO often, but it seems like if I stand for too long, is when I get them (and I THINK that's what is happening. My stomach gets REAL tight, and I need to sit down to make it feel better). Last night I was doing a lot in the nursery when I got one and I had to sit down. It goes away as soon as i'm sitting.


----------



## asmcsm

Glad to hear you're okay Molly and that your little man is still cooking. Hopefully he stays put a little longer!

AFM, just leaving my sisters scan. It's a boy!!!! :wohoo: :happydance:


----------



## Cowgirl07

Yay Ashlee boys sure are running wild in your family!


----------



## frsttimemama

Thanks ladies. Checked for a uti but that was negative. Still sore throat and such. Ick. 

Yay Ashlee!! Good news :)

Katrina, oops! On the bright side, your chart looks great!! Fx SO tight! Are you going to test?

Molly, praying your little man stays in a bit longer!

Morgan, hope all goes well! Yes the weathertime was awful herefor tiday! Cold, snowy, sleety, yucky!I agree with Mirolee about eating though.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Maybe after I get my progesterone numbers, if they come back normal. My chart high temps are a lot more stable then normal usually they fluctuate a lot.


----------



## wavescrash

morganwhite7 said:


> Waves- That is grrreat news about the car!! How soon do you plan on going back to work? Or maybe just part-time for now?

I was thinking 2nd or 3rd week in May if they would be okay with that. But then I was talking to my sister today and apparently the store has changed so much since I was gone. Our store manager and HR manager were fired nearly 2 mths ago (which I knew about) and our new HR manager is very strict and by-the-books. And then as a company, Target's changed as well so nothing (schedule-wise or task-wise) would be the same when I returned. I'm a brand merchandising team member which means I have a specific role in the clothing department but apparently now, they will schedule you in any department regardless of job title. On the plus side, I would never get scheduled as a cashier because my sister is a manager up front by the registers/guest service and she's not allowed to oversee me lol. I just don't know what kinda hours I'd get. I used to work 2-10:30 every Monday and then 8-4:30 other days during the week and then every other weekend (and those weekends I'd alternate opening and closing.) But apparently now, that's not at all how shifts are scheduled so I don't know how to manage childcare with a non-set schedule.

Our HR manager closes tomorrow and then my immediate manager closes Thursday so I think I'm going to go up each night and talk to them both and see what can be done. Then I've talked to several local moms that provide in-home childcare so hopefully one of them can handle Leah and my schedule and then hopefully my Mom will watch Hannah. Otherwise I have NO idea how I can go back to work but I need to otherwise we'll never make ends meet. I was banking on pulling in an extra $900-1000 a month with Target but now I have no idea. I'm browsing Craigslist for jobs and finding nothing. I have no experience outside of retail.



asmcsm said:


> AFM, just leaving my sisters scan. It's a boy!!!! :wohoo: :happydance:

Hahahah yay! Congrats :thumbup:


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

yay Ashlee for another boy!!! talk about lucky!!!


----------



## frsttimemama

Katrina, I was thinking the same thing. When is the progesterone test?

Waves, good luck!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Thursday morning at 8 am.


----------



## Ingodshand

Hi girls!! I am finally back and I am so sorry to have left you all hanging! Thanks so much for sharing my announcement Julie! The hospital stay was such a blur and everytime I had a free second someone would come in my room! I tried reading back through everything that I missed, but there are over 35 pages so I will never make it through. Did I miss any major announcements? I heard on facebook that Julie had her babies! Has she posted any pics? 

Morgan- I am so excited for you! I hope the sweep works and you have little Marley in your arms!

Amanda- So glad you are feeling better and the D&C was not that bad. Hopefully that will help with the healing process.

Molly- I pray your little one stays put a little longer and you can relax once he is in your arms. The time will be here before you know it.

To everyone else, thanks for all your sweet words of congratulations. Evan is so wonderful and I still can't believe that he is here! Attached are a few pics from our first week!
 



Attached Files:







a and e.jpg
File size: 47.1 KB
Views: 5









daddy and a.jpg
File size: 39.2 KB
Views: 5









evan.jpg
File size: 28 KB
Views: 3









going home.jpg
File size: 37.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Cowgirl07

Kara had her baby yesterday too! It was a baby day here. 
Love his pictures he's adorable.


----------



## Ingodshand

Cowgirl07 said:


> Kara had her baby yesterday too! It was a baby day here.
> Love his pictures he's adorable.

Yay!! Do we have pictures yet?


----------



## Cowgirl07

Page 925


----------



## frsttimemama

Sarah, he's adorable! :) Glad you all are doing well!


----------



## Ingodshand

Thanks Sandy and Katrina! We are all just adjusting to or new life!

Kara- she is so beautiful and perfect! Congratulations!!!


----------



## Ingodshand

Julie- your babies are so perfect!!! Congrats!


----------



## Disneybaby26

Going home today girls, have a spinal headache but will post our story as soon I can. This is just all so awesome. Little peanut is amazing. Thinking of you all!! Xo


----------



## frsttimemama

Yay Kara!! That's so exciting that :)I I hope you feel better soon!

I still feel awful. I'm trying to hokd out til my appointment tomorrow because I don't want anyone else giving me medicine anyway. I'm too nervous. I'm having iced light orange juice for breakfast. Pathetic, i know. I have to email my doctor today anyway because 3/4 of yesterdays sugars were too high.. :(


----------



## Cowgirl07

Yay Kara glad all is well.
Sandy hope you feel better soon. 
Afm off to work it's so cold. I didn't sleep well last night.


----------



## goldstns

Sandy- be sure to tell the doc that ur sick...that can effect your numbers.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Welcome Back Sarah!! Little Evan is just adorable! Glad everything is going well.


----------



## goldstns

Just my observation...although the cookies r yummy....i am not finding that they are increasing my milk supply.


----------



## clynn11

Sarah Evan is such a cutie. So glad all is going well.

Kara Makayla Is just such an adorable tiny little thing, so glad you're getting to go home!!

Julie I hope recovery is going smoothly for you! 

Sandy I hope you feel better :hugs:

Afm, gestational diabetes test this morning and then get to see my baby girl again in 3D if she's cooperating. Cannot wait!!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Kara- that was a quick trip in and out! Lucky you for going home already!!

Cassidy- Enjoy seeing your girl today! I haven't seen mine since 20 weeks, and likely won't until she's born. It makes me a little sad, but I'd rather have no complications and not see her until she's here. (they said the only reason I'd have another scan is if there was a "problem")


----------



## wavescrash

Morgan --- if you're reading, good luck today! Thinking of you, hubs and Marley <3


----------



## clynn11

Yes- thinking of you Morgan!! I hope your sweep gets things jumpstarted!


----------



## asmcsm

Good luck with the sweep today Morgan!!

Kara yay for getting to go home already!!

Cassidy, good luck at your GD test today! Can't wait to see what Zuri is looking like now.

AFM, I was dying the whole time I was at my sisters ultrasound yesterday because I just wanted to use the transducer on myself for a second to see what Lux's face looks like now lol. Last time I saw her was 24 weeks...but I guess I only have about 8 weeks to go till I get to see her IRL so I can hold off lol. I'm sooo tired today and have no idea why. I seriously still sleep really well and only get up to pee maybe 2-3 times a night and can fall right back to sleep so I'm surprised I'm feeling so tired today. I just hope that I continue to be lucky and get good sleep before baby girl shows up and I'm on the exhausted mommy sleep pattern lol.


----------



## wavescrash

Saw this on Pinterest. Power smoothie for breastfeeding mommas - 2 cups organic spinach + 1/4 cup milk, almond milk, or water + 2 cups frozen or fresh berries + 1 banana + 3/4 cup plain or vanilla greek yogurt (or a scoop of vanilla protein powder) + handful of ice


----------



## wavescrash

Also - not sure which lactation cookie recipe you ladies were using but I found these two which are a little different than the other ones I've seen. They're both similar to each other but one has a little twist to it that I think would make it more yummy.

1. https://www.justmommies.com/blog/2013/02/the-best-damn-lactation-cookies-youll-ever-eat/

2. https://www.babble.com/baby/lactation-cookie-bars/


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Good luck today Morgan!!! I really hope this kick starts everything for you!!! I am going on our babymoon this weekend, i'll try to make sure I log on to see if Marley has come! 

Ashlee- I'm so jealous of your sleep!!! my back hurts so bad every night that sleep is nearly impossible. I toss and turn all night. I have a body pillow, but it's just not cutting it. I get this pain in one very specific part of my lower back.. it's so annoying.


----------



## asmcsm

Britt- when I used a body pillow at the beginning of my pregnancy I didn't sleep at all. It just didn't cut it. They're too soft. I have a pregnancy pillow and it's much more firm and the perfect shape. I'll have a hard time giving it up after baby is here lol

AFM- I'm fucking pissed off right now. Our hospital has decided to discontinue water birthing and now you're only allowed to labor. Don't see how it's right that someone can choose to have an elective c-section but I can't choose to give birth in water. Both have risks of infection and it's not like I didn't know that before making my choice to do water birth. Figures this shit would happen when I'm almost to my due date. High five assholes that just want to make delivering babies easier for yourselves and disregard what the woman wants!


----------



## pdxmom

Kara glad ur getting to go home....im sure ur having just the perfect time with Makayla :hugs:

Julie hope ur doing well...waiting to hear an update 

Morgan thinking of u ... fx the sweep does its job and u kick start the coming of little Marley :flower:

Cassidy glad u liked the glucola...i dint think it was bad too...

Ashlee tht sucks tht your hospital decided on cancelling water births...have all the hospitals in your area done tht??? Can u not choose to give birth someplace else?

To all the breast feeding moms who wanna increase their supply...in india women tend to have alot of tapioca porridge after delivery which seems to increase their supply alot...mayb u girls can give tht a shot...worth the try :thumbup:

Afm - 33 weeks today....honestly the last few weeks r just dragging...sometimes i feel oh so close and sometimes its like really how long can a week take to go by....mayb its just tht im becoming more and more immobile by the day :dohh: i tend to get breathless very easily....cant sleep well at night but oh boy i can sleep all day long!!! on the gud side only 4 weeks till my parents get here...they r coming from india to help us after baby is here and will b staying a whole 6 mths...i know thts overwhelming for some of u but honestly i cudnt b more grateful for them to b doing this....also i get to meet my dad in person after 4.5 yrs...its goin to b awesome :happydance:


----------



## clynn11

Appt. Went pretty good. Felt a little rushed and baby girl wasn't cooperating so I didn't get to see her in 3D cuz her placenta was blocking her face. Report from anatomy scan came back all perfect. She was weighing a little over a pound at that appointment (21+3). I think she's gonna be chunky. Really disappointed though, like ash said our hospital no longer allows water births and I'm super bummed. You're allowed to labor in the tub but not actually give birth. Really frustrating to be told you're not allowed to give birth the way you want to.


----------



## asmcsm

pdxmom said:


> Ashlee tht sucks tht your hospital decided on cancelling water births...have all the hospitals in your area done tht??? Can u not choose to give birth someplace else?


Our hospital was the only one north of Sacramento in California that did them. And like I said they've been doing it for 20 years successfully so it just pisses me off that all of a sudden it's being deemed "too risky" so hospitals are running and hiding. So, no I don't really have any other options unless I want to try and find someone that will do a home water birth which I didn't really want.


----------



## pdxmom

hmmm tht really does suck then...sorry girls 

do any of u feel as if ur pressure or sugars have fallen greatly ard mid morning???i have this span of time tht i feel soo very weak n i need to lay down...and it happens every single day


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Ashlee- that sucks so much about the hosptial!! i'd be pissed for sure!!!


----------



## TTCaWee1

Thanks waves and Sonia for the bf tips. My supply has picked up a lot this past week. I pumped 3 oz after I fed her this morning. I will try the tapioca pudding though. I do like it so it's worth a try


----------



## Cowgirl07

Ashlee that stinks I'm sorry. 
Afm just got home from work and must have ate to fast, I developed super heartburn. :( in laws are being awful more on them in my journal they are being religious nuts.


----------



## asmcsm

Thanks girls, it definitely is frustrating to be told that you can't have the birth you want. 

My day has been pretty poop :?. With the water birth thing and then going to pick up my lunch which was called in and no one knowing about the order, including the cooks, it's been very frustrating. Only saving grace was a stranger complimented me and said that I make such a pretty pregnant lady. Thank you kind lady because if I had more negative today I was going to burst!


----------



## goldstns

Rachel- that's awesome!!! Unfortunately I feel like mine is reducing...like I said I usually get about 16-17 oz when pumping 3x at work. Well Monday I got 16.5 (normal!), Tuesday I got 13.5 (way low) and today IV gotten 9.5 (and I'm currently pumping session 3...i cant image I'll get 6.5 oz which would get me back to my normal)... I m guessing I'll get 4oz...so I'll be at a total of 13.5 oz again...boooo!!! IV been chugging water, my pee is clear! Don't know what changed, but I want to change back! I feel like my left boob has given up.


----------



## brunettebimbo

I found pumping made my supply worse!


----------



## pdxmom

Did any of u have ms in third trimester???i threw up all my breakfast and fruit this morning...lunch is still down tho...hopefully it was just a one time thing fx


----------



## goldstns

Interesting bb.

I have to pump cuz of work, but I agree that Alia gets more out then the pump.

I'm wondering if I need tot urn up my pump...maybe that will pull out more milk!


----------



## goldstns

Ok so total of 14.5oz today...1oz better then yesterday...hopefully getting back to 16-17oz.

need advice: so dh and I don't trust my dad. He was a bad dad to me. Anyways, he and I r working on our relationship, but its only now because I'm old enough/smart enough/ strong enough to make my own opinions when we talk. However, he verbally abused me when I was younger and was absent when I was a baby...anyways, this Fri is dh's day with Alia and dad just text him saying "id be happy to take Alia for a bit Friday." hmmm...i don't think so!! I'm having dh say "I'm looking forward to spending the day with her thx. And she's in a phase where she wants mommy/daddy."


----------



## Cowgirl07

I don't see the problem, I'm close with my parents. But I don't even let my in laws dog sit. So it's your baby if you don't want her with him alone, your choice.


----------



## frsttimemama

Nothing wrong with that Nikki! I think you handled it well. And thanks for the pointer on letting her know I am sick. She's out today anyway. 

Ashlee, so frustrating! I'm so sorry !! :(


----------



## goldstns

Katrina your chart looks nice!


----------



## goldstns

Sonia at about 34 weeks I got super sick...throwing up and all


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Nikki - could you say something like "We don't really feel comfortable letting others watch her alone yet" or something along those lines? 

Sonia- Luckily my ms has not returned since week 18, but my heartburn sometimes makes me feel sick.


----------



## frsttimemama

My mom is freaking me out. She seems to think I should be feeling the baby move a lot. I don't. I felt a maybe bubble once last week and a couple times a couple eeeks before. I'm almost 17 weeks. I thought I would feel them for sure by now! So glad I have an appointment today. I need to hear the heartbeat and an antibiotic.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Don't worry Sandy, every baby is different and the placenta placement makes a difference. I think parents are sent to this earth to freak us out. 
Afm up early for my needle poke. :( I hate blood draws.


----------



## HWPG

sandy, i was just starting to feel Alek around week 16. intermittently. on his sporadic schedule. i would say about week 20 i could def tell when he was moving, and by 22 weeks he was moving all the time. tell your mom "you're freaking me out, my dr said everything is fine, so please stop giving me the crazies!"


----------



## morganwhite7

Ash- Sorry about the waterbirth madness.. I'd be pissed too :/

Sandy- My sister in law is preggo and 20 weeks and swears she JUST NOW began to feel tiny pokes. I mean she swears she hasn't felt a single thing before now. So I think it can be normal!

Sonia- My MS came back too a few weeks ago... only occasionally but I threw up bfast too yesterday :(

Katrina- Pretty temps ;) And good luck today I can't wait to hear results!!

AFM- As of now the sweep didn't work..........

I spent all day on the ball, sex, 2,500 mg of EPO lastnight, made a GAL of RLT in our teamaker, 2 long walks with the dog. I had contractions all day and I was sure she'd be coming but I got SO exhausted worrying about everything (went and bought the newborn soothie pacifiers she needed, re-packed the bag 3 times, finished her fleece blanket) and ended up falling asleep. I remember waking up a few times to contractions, and still even having them now, but who knows. I can barely walk my hips hurt so bad from all the trying/dancing/walking I did yesterday so I'm a bit miserable. So we'll see what today brings, but she said if it worked it would have me in full blown labor by lastnight at 10 p.m. :/

It was veryyyy painful, she did it twice. Said I have a bulging bag of waters that she expected to break, which of course it did not. Said she could feel hair on her head even. I am now walking around at 4 CM!!!!! Wtf. Feels awful. Also have been bleeding nonstop since, just 3 pads since yesterday (Rach- I hate them too, ew its like a diaper.. awful) but it's mostly pink and suuuper thick bc of the mucous plug stuff. So will sit on my ball another day bc I def can't take much more physical activity.. I'm pooped. 

Induction April 23rd at 6 am... the light at the end of this 2 year tunnel :cloud9:


----------



## Cowgirl07

Thanks Morgan the nurse said she would call me asap with the results. As much as I'd like to be pregnant even a confirmed ovulation would be nice!
Fx for marleys appearance soon


----------



## morganwhite7

Any good symptoms Katrina? Oh and don't be bummed by the results for any reason, bc there's no way to tell if you're preggo at this point if you haven't implanted! You still have time! I have faith!! Can't wait to see your hpt results... when will you test, 10dpo?


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Sandy- Don't listen to your mom. I know she's just worried, but she might just be making it worse. I didn't feel Harper move at all until I was about 18 weeks and even then it would be days before I felt her again. I too worried, and of course everything was fine. You don't need that stress coming from other people. I'm glad you have a doctors appointment so that you can get the reassurance you need!

Morgan - So sorry the sweep didn't work. I still think she will come before you have to be induced!! FX that something happens today for you!!


----------



## morganwhite7

Lol thanks Britt.. loving the optimism.. we'll see!! :)


----------



## brunettebimbo

Morgan I hope things move soon! Have you son plenty of walking? That seemed to move mine along. 4cm is still great, your nearly half way there!

Katrina FX for your results!

AFM - Nothing new really, AF has left, the wait for O begins! Feeling pretty miserable about everything at the minute. Can't wait for our break away! 
I had my counselling letter come today, they have put me on waiting list but are seeing my husband in 3 weeks!?


----------



## wavescrash

Good luck Morgan. I wouldn't give up yet ;)

I was 3cm and like 50% effaced when I had my sweep with Hannah. I had my sweep on a Tuesday morning. That day I did everything I could think of to help bring on labor. Wednesday evening I was in L&D for several hours. I was 4cm, 60% effaced, contracting regularly but they weren't changing my cervix. I walked L&D for 2 hours and when they checked me, I hadn't made any progress so I was sent home. I was bawling my eyes out at the nurses station when signing out and the nurse said she hoped she'd see me soon & told me to come back if the contractions got worse. Went home and contractions were still pretty bad. OH went to sleep and after a few hours I said "3 more contractions, I'll wake him up and we'll go back to L&D." I shit you not, 3 more contractions and then they stopped completely. I cried like a baby lol.

Thursday I did more walking, sex, EPO, pineapple smoothie with castor oil (I was desperate lol), bounced on my ball, jumping jacks, squats, you name it... later that evening I felt like my water was leaking. Kept an eye on it for a few hours, went to L&D around midnight and sure enough it was my water. Had her Friday afternoon.

So my sweep was on a Tuesday, I had her on Friday. A sweep is considered a failure if it doesn't induce labor within 48 hours but I say just keep trying everything you can to naturally help things along. I'm sure you'll go before your induction (then again... everyone swore I'd go before my c-section date and I clearly didn't lol... hopefully you'll have better luck than I did.)


----------



## Cowgirl07

Thanks Bb I will hopefully have them tomorrow.


----------



## frsttimemama

Thanks for the reassurance girls!

Morgan, I'm sorry. :( I think she will come before your induction, too.

Katrina, fx for great #'s and a BFP!!

AFM, appointment was good. Heard baby's heartrate with no trouble at 150. She was ok with my sugars, wants me back in a week to look at them, had a hemoglobin A1C done to see how they have been over the last 3 months, and scheduled my anatomy scan for May 9!! I can't wait!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Glad it went well Sandy!


----------



## frsttimemama

Thanks Katrina. I couldn't talk her into an antibiotic though.. she said she thinks it's viral but if it keeps up or I spike a temp to call and they will call in a z-pak so I guesd I wait.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Glad it went well Sandy :)


----------



## Cowgirl07

Well I hope you feel better.


----------



## frsttimemama

Thanks :) Appointmentsmake me nervous since I can't feel movement.


----------



## clynn11

I wish I had breastfeeding tips for you all lol, but i'm sure i'll be asking all of you!! I've heard dark ale, fenugreek, mother's milk tea, alfalfa tablets. 

Sonia and Morgan- Ugh i'm sorry you ladies are feeling sick again. I am just now not getting sick finally (knock on wood). Really hoping it doesn't come back for me so soon lol.

Nikki- If you don't trust your dad, say whatever you need to say or whatever you feel comfortable with so he gets the point that you're not comfortable with him alone. It's his own actions that cause you to feel that way, so he'll have to deal with it.

Katrina- your chart is ROCKIN lady!! Can't wait to hear test results!

Morgan- I'm sorry the sweep didn't work :( Little Marley is just taking her time and getting extra chunky for you! She's going to be here SO SOON though!!! So exciting!!!!

BB- I'm sorry you're feeling down hun :hugs: :hugs: We're all here for you. FX that this cycle brings you your take home babe, I am rooting for you!!

Yay for a good appointment Sandy!!! I started feeling little pops around 15ish weeks, but they were SO FEW and FAR BETWEEN I was constantly questioning them. I didn't start feeling her every day until about 22 weeks i'd say. And even still I feel like they should be stronger... I think my anterior placenta cushions a lot of them. So excited for you to find out gender!!

Julie- Loving the pics that you and Ryann are posting of the babes! I hope your recovery is going smoothly!!!

Kara- Makayla is so adorable and like a little doll! She looks A LOT like you! <3


----------



## goldstns

Can someone share some pics of Julie and kara's babies, please?


----------



## clynn11

Here's Julie's babes! Grayson has all the hair, Olivia has the little peach fuzz. So precious!!
 



Attached Files:







1533829_10101141278440994_2878091174057152603_n.jpg
File size: 31.2 KB
Views: 11


----------



## clynn11

And here's a picture of little Makayla that Kara posted today! :)
 



Attached Files:







988870_10101856375784931_2226629804042181653_n.jpg
File size: 29.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## morganwhite7

Here's the fleece blanket I've been working on for anyone who didn't see it on FB/IG! I love it.... just can't wait to have a little smushy to wrap up in it!
 



Attached Files:







10248979_10202760659752416_1202036517_n.jpg
File size: 86.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Cowgirl07

So cute Morgan!


----------



## goldstns

Thx for posting the pics Cassidy.

morgan- love it!


----------



## pdxmom

Very gud work Morgan :thumbup:


----------



## frsttimemama

Morgan, love the blanket! Fx she comes soon!

Thanks for sharingvthe pictures! Kara & Julie, your babies are adorable! ! Hope you are both recovering well! 

3 weeks til anatomy scan! Can't believe I'm almost halfway (FINALLY! !) lol. I called in and asked for the antibiotic. I hope they call it in soon. Bleh. Weather was beautiful yesterday. We went out to see our little guy. It's still so hard, harder since I got pregnant.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Morning ladies, it's a nice day here finally. I'm still having trouble sleeping three days of it, I feel like a zombie. 
Hugs Sandy.


----------



## goldstns

Katrina- wow temps!! Love it!

julie/kara- how r u all doing? Any questions/advice I can try to help with? No biggy if u don't see this.


----------



## frsttimemama

Katrina, your chart is looking AWESOME! ! FX!


----------



## morganwhite7

I agree Katrina... pretty temps! Will you get the prog results today?


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Kara/Julie - what beautiful babies!!! Seriously happy for you both!!!

Katrina - What a wonderful looking chart! I cannot wait for you to test!

Sandy - I knew everything would be good. Glad your appointment went well, and you have your anatomy scan scheduled!!

afm- Leaving for our babymoon to the beach in about 4 hours!!! I am so excited. I am off today, but DH was not. He should get home around 1:45-2 and then we will be pulling out. It's about a 4 hour drive.. let's see how many times I have to stop and pee! I'm nervous about the weather, but we'll have fun no matter what. 
I hope you all have a great weekend and a lovely Easter!!!


----------



## morganwhite7

Have a wonderful time Britt, so jealous! It will be 70 here too today, hoping to get some sun on the porch! :)


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Thanks Morgan!! The weather is barely supposed to get above 60 and with the ocean breeze that could feel pretty cold! Oh well.. we are going to make the best out of it!!


----------



## Cowgirl07

I'm hoping for results today, the nurse said they send them to the lab so it depends on them. My temp today might be a bit off because it wasn't quite 3 hours of sleep, but I was still impressed.


----------



## frsttimemama

Sounds wonderful to me, Britt! :) Enjoy!

I'm on-call this weekend and working Sunday evening so I am not really expecting to do much this weekend. Take my antibiotics and sleep probably.


----------



## frsttimemama

I hope you get results today, Katrina!!


----------



## asmcsm

Your chart is looking amazeballs Katrina! FX for good results!


----------



## goldstns

Britt-enjoy, sleep and relax is my pre baby advice.

sandy - feel better!!


----------



## RobertRedford

holy moly i have tons to catch up on!

Katrina, my fingers toes hairs are crossed for you! 

So many new babies, HUGE congrats to Kara and Julie! 

I'll try to catch up later, needed a few days away from the boards and work has been INSANE! 
I have gifts to send still-- just so busy! Office is closing early so I'm going to head straight to the post office to send :)


----------



## goldstns

Hi Robert! Missed u! How r u?


----------



## goldstns

Wake up ladies...its been so quite!


----------



## Cowgirl07

I'm here. Lol I just am cleaning the house and hoping the clinic calls today. I forgot I had a dentist appointment Monday :(


----------



## clynn11

Keeping my fingers crossed for great results katrina!!

Sandy I hope the antibiotics kick in and you feel better!!

Nice to hear from you Amanda I hope all is going great!

Afm, woke up sick. Got some food down and haven't been sick since.. knock on wood lol. We're dyeing easter eggs with all of my husband's nieces and nephews today that should be fun :)


----------



## frsttimemama

Cass, that sounds fun! Feel better! 

Katrina, I hope they call!! I have an eye appointment Monday. New glasses time!

Amanda, hope you are doing well!

Anyone heard from Molly?

I hope this weekend goes fast. I have to work Sunday and miss family Easter (but Hubby will bring me leftovers to work at least) and I have to cover any shifts if anyone calls off. Boo. Hubby drove to town to get my antibiotic and bring me lunch. I truly have so many things to be thankful for, but especially him! And not gaining any baby weight yet. Lol. :)


----------



## Cowgirl07

I decided to screw waiting for them, I called and the number for progesterone was 10.6.


----------



## goldstns

Katrina...that means u had a strong "o".

sandy u have a great dh!

I have a doc apt Monday!! I figure after 10 years with out a general practitioner it was about time to have one!


----------



## Cowgirl07

I know, I was pretty excited. I think my Dr wanted it above 15 but she hadn't reviewed it yet.


----------



## asmcsm

Yay for higher numbers Katrina!!!

AFM, just finished doing some of out outdoor maternity pictures. It involved wading into a pond and at one point I was laying in the mud lol. This is what happens when you work for the photographer and he doesn't care what you have to do to get the picture lol


----------



## asmcsm

Here's a pic from the shoot! The sky was gorgeous!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.1 KB
Views: 17


----------



## goldstns

Wow ash!!! You work for an awesome photographer. Nice pic.


----------



## frsttimemama

Wow what an amazing picture, Ashlee "


----------



## Cowgirl07

Wow Ashlee that's gorgeous! They do an awesome job. 
Afm I'm becoming an insomniac I can't sleep at all. I don't know what's up, but I'm sick of it. Dh says I'm worrying to much but I thought after getting my results and talking about his parents I would sleep, nope.


----------



## Ingodshand

Love the pic!!

Katrina- your chart is great and congrats on the high number. Fingers crossed!

Sandy- hope you are feeling better! Have fun egg dyeing!

Nikki- you had mentioned how to get more milk when pumping and i actually massage my breasts while pumping. Start up by your chest and then pull down towards bottom of breast. You can also try to run hot water in the cups before applying and put warm Wash clothes on your breasts beige pumping. Good luck! I know how frustrating it can be to fell like you are running out!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Katrina how long have you had insomnia? I've had it in all my pregnancies.


----------



## Cowgirl07

3 or 4 days. I manage to sleep for three hours or so then am up the rest of the night. I was going to watch a movie at 3 am but didn't want to wake the dog.


----------



## goldstns

Katrina...when u testing?


----------



## Cowgirl07

Monday...only because I have to go to the dang dentist.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Cowgirl07 said:


> 3 or 4 days. I manage to sleep for three hours or so then am up the rest of the night. I was going to watch a movie at 3 am but didn't want to wake the dog.

Yep that is exactly how I was. Keeping my FX very tightly!


----------



## frsttimemama

FX sooooo tight Katrina! So hopeful for you! 

I don't feel better really, but I don't feel worse which is a positive I guess. Hubby thinks I sound/feel better so maybe. We spent some time with his parents today then mine came over and we grilled dinner. Then we went to the cemetery to see our little guy and put some more spring things up and take him his Easter bunny. Now, it's 8:30 on Saturday night and I'm in my sweats and bathrobe sitting with the heating pad watching TV with my husband. I think I'm an old sick pregnant lady. ;) On another note, my skin is so broken out and blotchy!! So unlike usual for me. Ugh. I don't have a "glow".. last time my skin was great. I just feel yucky. I don't even know what to do for it. I feel like I have tried everything. Suggestions?


----------



## goldstns

Its been a rough day with Alia! She didn't sleep well last night and didn't nap at all today...just screened if we put her down.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Are you drinking enough water Sandy? Maybe try a gentle face scrub?

Nikki I hope Alia settles soon.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Morning ladies, I hope you have a happy Easter.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Look at that chart Katrina! I can't wait for you to test! When is AF due?


----------



## Cowgirl07

Thursday...I think, since I'm on femara I'm not 100% sure, since o was delayed. but my l.p. is normally 14 days I'm going with that. It's 5 am and I have been up for awhile :(


----------



## brunettebimbo

Eeeee your testing in the morning aren't you?


----------



## Cowgirl07

Tomorrow yes, I think my dentist will make me do xrays so I will test first.


----------



## frsttimemama

Good morning & Happy Easter to you all! :)

Nikki, I hope Alia slept well for you last night and that today is better!!

BB, thanks. I do both of those things already though. :( I drink like a fish! Oh well, just part of it I guess. 

Katrina! Your chart looks SOOOO good! Oh my goodness! I hope you get a belated Easter surprise! How many DPO will you be tomorrow?

Sarah, how are you guys doing?

Kara, how are you guys? 

Julie, how are you all doing??

Molly, how are you holding up? 

Morgan, any progress yet?! 

I'm still chugging along with this respiratory sickness. Y.U.C.K! I wish I could say that I felt 200% better, but that's NOT the case. At all. I still can't breathe, and I still can't sleep because I can't breathe and I cough and pee and cough and pee and cough sitting down, laying down, standing up, propped up.. no matter. I was sleeping okay this morning, but Hubby had to go to work so up at 6:45. I'm thinking about going back to bed for a couple hours after I eat. My house needs some attention, but I'm just not feeling up to it. So sad. Any exciting Easter plans? We are going up to MIL's @ 1:30 or so, and I'm leaving at 2:30 to go to work. Hopefully just working evenings then home and bed and back to work at 7 am. I'll probably be ready for bed at like.. 10 am tomorrow. Haha!


----------



## Cowgirl07

I will be 12 dpo


----------



## morganwhite7

No progress... Thought I was going into labor lastnight but sleep made the pains go away. 2 days is scary enough, I think I'll just wait it out. And sleep, sleep, sleep!!

Katrina- I was hoping you caved this morning ;) good luck I can't wait to see! Any strange symptoms besides insomnia (which is a good one!)??

Happy Easter ladies! :)


----------



## Cowgirl07

I was half asleep this morning and didn't think about testing, until I'd been up for awhile. I have a bit of a headache but nothing to exciting.
Feel better Sandy! 
Morgan I can't wait to see her face.


----------



## brunettebimbo

I thought you would have caved too :lol:


----------



## frsttimemama

I thought so, too Katrina! ;) You're so good at holding out!

Morgan, hope you have a happy & relaxing Easter!!


----------



## goldstns

Happy Easter all!

can't wait till morning Katrina.

feel better sandy!

get all the sleep you can these next 2 days Morgan.

bb hope things r going better for u.

afm, Alia slept so well...thank goodness. She went to sleep at 830pmand woke at 820am. Had only one feeding at 5am. She had a big poop at 820am....and hiccups...so I think she had a tummy ache. Praying for a happy girl today with at least one good nap.


----------



## frsttimemama

Thanks, Nikki! I'm glad she slept better and seems better today.

I tried to take a nap since I have to work til 11 tonight.. and I have been les than successful. I kid you not, every time I get in bed (3 times!) the phone rings. Ugh. So I get up and decided to clean a bit. Straightened and swept the living room. Straightened the kitchen for the most part, loaded the dishwasher, and headed to the bathroom where I proceed to clean the toilet and then the shower. Then I think about it, and even though it wasn't super smelly, I'm freaking out. Surely 60 seconds of chemical fume exposure from the shower is not going to hurt this baby, right? I had the fan on, the windows are open, and all of that. I didn't even think about it. I'm so worried right now! I headed outside to fill my lungs full of sunshine and fresh air, but it just freaks me out. :( I should have thought about it better.


----------



## goldstns

Your fine sandy. I ask my doc about cleaning chemicals like 409 and she said its not a problem


----------



## brunettebimbo

I think you'll be ok Sandy. The only cleaners I stayed away from were things like oven cleaner etc. I used bleach but only in small quantities and in ventilated areas. 

If any of you like bananas AND cake you should try this! https://www.southernplate.com/2009/05/banana-crumb-cake-and-the-name-of-my-home.html


----------



## frsttimemama

Thanks ladies. What about the works toilet bowl cleaner?


----------



## goldstns

I used Clorox bleach on my toilets


----------



## frsttimemama

Hmm we may try that. We have rusty hard water so it's hard to find something for that.

I'm still at work. Omgosh. I'm about to collapse of exhaustion, I swear! Lol. I was home for a couple (ok less then 2 hours) and had to come back. I'm here til 5. Boo. I have a hot date with my bed and am cancelling my eye appointment for 10 am. I can't do it.


----------



## frsttimemama

Katrina!! Waiting for your test! Fx soooo tight!


----------



## Ingodshand

I hope you see two beautiful lines Katrina!!


----------



## goldstns

Wake up Katrina!


----------



## morganwhite7

Also hoping for good news Katrina! You deserve it so much <3

For whoever asked about cleaning products, my doc said they're all fine other than some toxic paints and weed-killers.. she said all bleach products/scrubbing bubbles/the Works toilet bowl cleaner is all fine AS LONG AS there is excellent ventilation! I also bleach my roots every 3 mos or so, just have to have good bathroom air flow lol!

Guys I am getting so anxious... Today and then tomorrow... and that's it. This is so crazy. I can do it but jeesh it just doesn't seem real after waiting for a baby for so long. These 2 days are going to flyyy by. We have to leave at 5 am for the hospital Wednesday bc it takes an hour to get there. Induction starts at 6. So waking up around 3:30 :/ I am in a cloud of disbelief.. I just can't wait to have my squishy girl!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Happy Monday ladies! Babymoon was nice, but a little chilly. I was pretty bummed to come home to 70 degree weather at home when it was only about 55 at the beach. Oh well!!

Katrina - I can't wait for you to test.. your chart looks awesome!!!

Morgan- Two days will fly by like nothing. I can't wait to see miss Marley!

Ashlee- Gorgeous picture!

Sandy - I hope you start feeling much better soon!


----------



## goldstns

Morgan...it will all be a blur. Get lots of rest now!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Bfn I'm not surprised. I tested and went back to bed for a little while.


----------



## goldstns

So sry Katrina... Hopefully its just to early or next cycle. U deserve a positive!

Alia got her arm stuck between the crib side slats and woke me up crying. IV been told bumpers r bad...anyone else have an idea?


----------



## Cowgirl07

It's okay, I ovulated which is awesome. But I for some reason didn't think it would be easy, since Dr hasn't reviewed my numbers yet, I don't know if they will up my dose or not. Dh looked so sad I wanted to test after he left, but he wouldn't leave.
Poor little alia. I don't have any ideas.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Nikki- I got the mesh bumpers for the crib.They aren't a suffocation hazard since you can breathe through them, but they keep arms and legs from getting stuck! I think it's just the old cloth bumpers that aren't good.


----------



## wavescrash

goldstns said:


> So sry Katrina... Hopefully its just to early or next cycle. U deserve a positive!
> 
> Alia got her arm stuck between the crib side slats and woke me up crying. IV been told bumpers r bad...anyone else have an idea?

Hannah STILL gets her legs stuck through the crib slats. Bumpers no longer work for her because she can just kick them up/down. But when she was younger, we used bumpers. We used the cloth ones and then moved to the mesh ones and never had any issues with them.


----------



## brunettebimbo

These are meant to be much safer Nikki - https://m.johnlewis.com/mt/www.johnlewis.com/airwrap-mesh-cot-system-4-sided/p231391274#page_loaded

Sorry for BfN Katrina :hugs:


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

It's pretty quiet in here since we have 4 new mommies, and then Morgan in 2 days!! I hope all the ladies are doing well!


----------



## frsttimemama

Thanks for the input about the chemicals. I guess I feel a little better about it.

Katrina, I'm so sorry. :( But like you said, the femara DID work. YOU did ovulate! Yay! That's the first major hurdle. Maybe doc will up the dose. Maybe not. Either way, I'm so positive that you're gonna get that BFP sooo soon!

Morgan, that is so exciting and so soon! Two days is gonna fly by! Rest up mama! Nobody gets any rest in the hospital unfortunately. Can't believe you're gonna be meeting that baby girl so soon! Can't wait for pictures!! Hang in there; I'm sure you're as nervous as you are excited! 

Britt, sorry about the cool beach weather. Did you guys have fun anyway?

Nikki, that's scary! I have no idea what to do. :( but I'm definitely taking notes!

AFM, I just drug my butt out of bed at 2 pm. I ended up working 3-11 and 1:30 - 5:30. I was pretty much dead to the world. I STILL feel like crap. I'm still coughing, runny nose, congested, exhausted, headache, and generally miserable. I would almost wonder about maybe influenza, but I don't think I've been running a fever. My Z-pak is on day 4 out of 5 and it doesn't seem to be helping much. I have another appointment with my doctor on Thursday so I guess we will see what happens.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Sandy - We still had fun, but it wasn't quite the beach trip I was hoping for! We couldn't really sit out and enjoy the beach because it was cold and the wind was whipping. Mostly it was just walking, going in shops, and eating!!! We still did have a great time and plan on taking Harper back to the beach at the end of summer, even if it's just an overnight trip! I need my beach fix when it's not FREEZING outside.


----------



## Ingodshand

So excited for you Morgan!! I cannot wait to see pictures!!

Sandy- sorry you are still not feeling well. Sometimes it can take two z paks. Hope the doctor can give you something!

Katrina- hugs to you!

AFM;- at the doctors since my incision has been really hurting me since Thursday and they want to check for infection. Oh yeah, i had to have a c-section since Evan went into fetal distress during labor. Will try to write up my whole birth story soon.


----------



## Ingodshand

CantHrdlyWait said:


> Sandy - We still had fun, but it wasn't quite the beach trip I was hoping for! We couldn't really sit out and enjoy the beach because it was cold and the wind was whipping. Mostly it was just walking, going in shops, and eating!!! We still did have a great time and plan on taking Harper back to the beach at the end of summer, even if it's just an overnight trip! I need my beach fix when it's not FREEZING outside.

Sorry it was so cold but looks like you guys still had a great time!


----------



## frsttimemama

Glad you guys had fun anyway, Britt! :)

Sarah! So scary! Glad everything turned out well though!


----------



## clynn11

Sorry you're still feeling crappy Sandy :( Ugh I hope you get better SOON! Sending you healing vibes lol!

Katrina- Boo for BFN but your chart really is rocking. Femara is doing something in there!!!

Morgan I can't believe she's going to be here so soon!!! I cannot wait to see her! I hope everything goes as smooth as possible for you doll. Cannot wait to see pics!!!

Sarah- I hope it's not an infection. FX. Can't wait to read your birth story!

Britt- Sorry it was cold but judging from the pictures you guys still had a blast! I need a getaway lol.

I hope all of you had a wonderful Easter!! I am loving all the baby pics on my news feed from you lovely mommies, I can't wait to have a little bunny to cuddle next year!


----------



## frsttimemama

Me too, Cass! I'm already pinteresting (MORE!) ideas for photos to take and traditions to start.


----------



## frsttimemama

I just got my hemoglobin A1C results back. Normal is <5.7, and mine was 5.1! Whew. That's a relief.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Thanks for the support ladies, I'm going to call the clinic when af starts and see about renewing the prescription.
Sandy feel better!
Britt the trip looked fabulous in spite of the weather.


----------



## RobertRedford

Sorry about the bfn, katrina! I had insomnia before my bfp. when is AF due?

Hi NikkI! I'm doing well. really well! Have you tried mesh bumpers? I've heard that theyre much safer than traditional but still prevent arms and legs getting stuck :)

Hi to everyone else!

Can't wait to meet Marley, Morgan!

Not much to report over here. Going to the doctors this week for a follow up after the D&C because I just haven't been feeling well. still crazy bloated and my abdomen hurts to the touch, and my boobs are still huge (and leaking, yay! not) I don't mind the huge boobs, just wish they werent huge b/c of this reason. Super tired and hungover. Had a long, well needed shit show of a weekend. It was nice to stay busy, even if there was lots of booze involved.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Thursday I think. With femara I'm not sure exactly.
Rr I hope you feel better soon


----------



## HWPG

Tried trimming the hedges today - and I can baaaarely see the entrance anymore. Tried a couple different ways of pulling the belly out of the way or lifting a leg, but... It might be time to buy a mirror for the shower ;)


----------



## TTCaWee1

Hi ladies. Sorry I haven't posted much. My mom is visiting and we've been staying busy. I've been reading along though. 

Sorry for the bfn Katrina. I hope you get your bfp soon. 

Mirolee - I used to put soap or oil between my thighs and my belly so it would lube up the area and I could bend over more. Mostly just did it blind....

Had my pp appointment last week. All was good. Cleared for sex! Yay! My mom leaves tomorrow so it's on! Started the mini pill for bc. The IUD freaks me out so I'm trying the mini pill first. If I get pregnant then I get pregnant. We are only going to wait a year before trying again anyways. Doc said next pregnancy I will have to be on weekly injections and early bed rest. Without knowing why I went into early labor they just have to prevent it from all angles. Ellie is getting huge. Growing out of some of her clothes. She's had a rash on her face and neck for a week. I think she's allergic to aveeno bc it's gotten better since I stopped using the soap and lotion on her. I also wore a new shirt without washing it so it could have been that. Not really sure. DH went back to work last week. Kinda sad. Tonight he started nights for a month which is even sadder.


----------



## wavescrash

Mirolee- I just blind shaved too lol. Tried moving my belly outta the way but near the end it was impossible.


----------



## goldstns

Time to buy mesh bumpers. She is all over the place in her crib. Woke me up for a second time because her arm was struck. 

sandy that a1c number is great. Mine was 5.2 when they did it at 26 weeks.

mirolee- I did it blind.

Rachel - so glad Ellie is doing so well. Its sad when Alia grows out of clothing. Enjoy the sex, its awesome when you can move well and there isn't a "purpose".

Alia has started to enjoy her bouncers. She's getting so big. She has her favorite stuffed animal...a horse we named thunder. She's trying so hard to roll over. She's such a joy!

I had my yearly general practitioner check up and I'm getting a whole panel of bloods done in the morning...im a bit nervous! I'm getting cholesterol, thyroid, fasting blood sugar, metabolic and a bunch more things tested. I hate it because I know my body has changed since pregnancy and I'm scared to find out results. For some reason my blood pressure is 120/80, which is ok, but mine has always been like 110/70....so not too happy about all this. However I went running twice this past week...hoping to go again tonight or tomorrow night.


----------



## TTCaWee1

Nikki was it weird the first time you had sex or ran? I'm a bit nervous for the sex that it's going to feel different, especially for him. 

They have those mesh bumpers at target. I almost bought one last night but Ellie is still in our room so there's no point right now. Let me know how it works out.


----------



## goldstns

No neither were weird. Dh said sex felt the same... Hopefully he wasn't saying that to be nice. But I made him go slow at first until I was comfortable. Running is hard and tiring because I am way out of shape, but doesn't hurt.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Same here - I pretty much just shave blind and so far it's not been too bad (that I know of. LOL)

Rachel- Sounds like you had a great PP visit!!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Rachel I'm glad your appointment went well. 
Afm I've started cramping so my guess is af will be here tomorrow, I had another low temp today too. Well I have to run we are working calves today, giving them shots and such.


----------



## morganwhite7

LOL Mirolee- I just sat here wondering... why was your belly in the way of your hedges?? And what's the use of a mirror?? Oh..... THOSE hedges.. haha I was lost for a moment. It sucks, I've given up. It's been 2 months now. I'll just have a blind hack every few weeks or so to keep it under control lol. 

Nikki- Aww she's getting so big so fast.. any sleep tricks you'd like to share?? 

I spent all of yesterday Googling things like "how long/often to burp a breastfed baby" and "breathing techniques for labor".. I'm slowly but surely having a nervous breakdown lol

Baby tomorrow...... wtf


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Morgan, I seriously did the same thing at first!! It wasn't until I saw the part with the mirror I went "ohhhh!" LOL

I can't believe Marley will be coming SO SOON!!!! I can't wait to see another sweet baby face!

afm- I don't know what to do about this constant hunger i'm getting!! This morning I ate gluten free oatmeal and some sausage thinking that should be enough protein to hold me over for awhile. I am already feeling hungry, and I haven't even gotten to work!! It's just crazy. I chugged a glass of water, and it's not really helping. If I let it go too long, then I just feel like i'm going to pass out, so I guess I just really need to eat a lot more? Did anyone else feel this ravenous around 31 weeks?


----------



## morganwhite7

Thanks Britt! Yes, I'm starving almost always. Give into it though, you only have a short time left to use the preggo excuse ;) 

I fully embraced a huge buffet last week and let me tell you it felt GOOD. Ate the crispy skin off of about 5 fried chicken breasts while the lady 2 tables away just stared at the ravenous/hugely pregnant lady. :hi::munch::icecream::finger:

............and that^ may be why I've gained 55 lbs this pregnancy. Lmao. I'll be P90xing hardcore come June.


----------



## HWPG

omg, morgan, marley will be here tomorrow! crazy! haha, i love that you gained 55 lbs - not that you can tell - but it just goes to show how different we all are. and like you, i'll be p90x and spinning and doing breakfast shakes!
i am also always hungry. we eat breakfast at 730 every morning - same thing - oatmeal w/ cheese, mug of coffee. it's now 9am and my stomach is growling. how is that possible? some days i give in, others i just tell myself "it's in your brain". and other days i say "it's in your brain" while eating a muffin, hehe.
i'm too scared to do the brazilian, but i think i'm going to get my upper/back legs waxed.
and alek is a crazy baby - he moves all.the.time. and big kicks. last night, OH was laying his head on my belly and alek full on front kicked him in the face, hard. OH was impressed! i was 1% in pain (not too bad, but it wasnt great). regardless, i will always take a nice solid kick than no movement at all. :)


----------



## MrsAmk

CantHrdlyWait said:


> Morgan, I seriously did the same thing at first!! It wasn't until I saw the part with the mirror I went "ohhhh!" LOL
> 
> I can't believe Marley will be coming SO SOON!!!! I can't wait to see another sweet baby face!
> 
> afm- I don't know what to do about this constant hunger i'm getting!! This morning I ate gluten free oatmeal and some sausage thinking that should be enough protein to hold me over for awhile. I am already feeling hungry, and I haven't even gotten to work!! It's just crazy. I chugged a glass of water, and it's not really helping. If I let it go too long, then I just feel like i'm going to pass out, so I guess I just really need to eat a lot more? Did anyone else feel this ravenous around 31 weeks?

I feel like that now just b/c he dropped even more, and is so low that I have tons of room on top for my stomach to stretch again. I would add peanut butter to your oatmeal, or any type of fat. Butter, coconut oil, almond butter, etc. Fat + protein keeps me full for longer. I just grilled a whole grain sandwich with an egg, a whole sliced banana and tons of peanut butter on the Foreman grill, drizzled with maple syrup...omg. heavenly!! It was like a pb/banana "grilled cheese". Butter on the outsides to grill. :thumbup:


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Thanks ladies! And Molly that sounds delicious!! I guess I could add some peanut butter to the oatmeal, and that would be pretty tasty! I'm also trying to watch my sugar intake because my doctor gave me a big warning this past friday at my appointment. As of 31 weeks, I've gained 23 lbs and I don't think it's horrible but he was lecturing me about sugar and how bad it is at this point and every time I want sugar, I should picture a 10lb baby crowning. Ugh!

While, I don't completely agree with him, I HAVE been eating a LOT of sugar and my weight gains are more than i'd like them to be, so starting this week i've been cutting way back. I only had 43 grams of sugar yesterday.


----------



## Lotalaughs16

Morning Ladies...I'm back after the crazy end to tax season then having internet issues, blah blah anyways...I've just skimmed through 45 pages to "try" to catch up.

Hope you all had a great Easter...still so happy about all these babies making their entrances they are so precious and definitely helping me cope with baby fever...I'm so happy for each and everyone of you and have been praying for safe/easy deliveries. 

nothing really to report here. We went to church on Easter and the Pastor called us up to the front to honor our anniversary which was so nice then we did a bunch of yard work which made me super happy. Zara is still fighting the potty training battle but it is slllloooowwwwlllyyy getting better. She is such a good puppy in terms of being around people and kids especially, shes so gentle its adorable...I'm so thankful for that!

Promise promise promise I will try to chime in more...not sure how much i have to offer but I will follow along reading during the day


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Glad everything is going well with you Brittney!


----------



## goldstns

Morgan- no great advice on the sleeping methods. She was just a good sleeper. I tried at 4/6 weeks a routine. Up stairs by 9pm for bath every other night and last feed. Then put her down. Now one her own she's made bed time earlier. She now cries at about 745 to go up stairs. Through out the night id feed on demand. She is a good self soother. We r now working on her naps being in her crib as well, instead of in my lap. Since at daycare she naps in a crib. By 2 weeks old I made sure to start pumping. I made sure to do enough sessions to freeze at least 4 oz/day. They say milk comes back in an hr....so try to do in and hr after a feeding and hope baby doesn't need food for an hr. As for calming methods they say the 5 s 's: swaddle, shush, lay on side, suck, and sway. We started paci at 4 weeks...people have different opinions on this, but she was needing it. I was told burping is needed for bottle, and not a must for breast feeding. But feel free to ask me anything. I'm a very comfortable mommy now!!

oh...i ordered fenugreek pills...ill let u all know if they work!!


----------



## wavescrash

fenugreek will make you smell like maple syrup, so just a heads up in case you hadn't read that yet lol. i've known many ladies who were taken by surprise because of that.


----------



## wavescrash

Good luck tomorrow Morgan! Can't wait to see pictures of your little lady <3


Sunday is Hannah's 2nd birthday and in two weeks, Leah will be 2 months old. So crazy. I really need to figure out what kinda hours I will be working when/if I go back because we need it financially. SO bad.

OH works at an auto body collision repair shop. A few weeks ago he hit a customer's car with another customer's car. He only received a warning and has to pay about $180 toward the repair, which will come out of his checks. Not sure if it'll be all at once or over the course of a few checks. On top of that he missed 2.5 days of work in the last month which affected us financially. And with buying formula, diapers for 2 kids and groceries and gas for the car, we've overspent and I'm freaking out about upcoming rent and some past-due bills. On top of not having bought Hannah a birthday present yet.

So then he goes to work this morning and calls me to say our brakes are going out. He nearly slammed into a stopped car, coming off the highway at 50mph. Thank goodness he didn't because he'd be in the hospital and we'd be out of a car completely but he managed to pump the brakes to regain brake pressure. He had someone at work check it out and it seems like it may either be our master cylinder or booster cylinder but we need to pay to get that fixed ASAP so he can get to/from work so we're not out of MORE money but now I'm not sure what we're going to do about bills/rent/formula/diapers (all of which we need right now) plus we need to do some grocery shopping because it's been awhile. So mega-stressed right now.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

So sorry Amanda! That sounds so stressful! I hope it resolves itself and the repair doesn't cost too much!


----------



## wavescrash

Thanks :)

From what I understand... it would be as low as $50 or around $100+, not sure if that includes labor cost either.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Luckily that's not too bad!


----------



## asmcsm

Morgan I can't believe you get to see Marley tomorrow!!!

Lol mirolee at trimming the hedges! I tried the other day and it was so hard!!

AFM, not too much going on. Started working on Lux's room. Just finished the little owl pics I painted and framed them :) can't wait to hang it
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Lotalaughs16

Amanda, sorry that's really frustrating...i hate when you feel like you can't catch a break. I hope its on the lower side of the cost scale.

Ash, that is sooo cute!!


----------



## RobertRedford

Ash, adore those pics! Can you paint me some for my house? Seriously.

Mirolee, I love brazilians. Yes it hurts but oh man 6 weeks of smooth is nice :) The first time is the worst and now a lot of places offer a spray before hand to numb you up a bit. I use it extremely liberally and generously. Esp now that its swim suit season. Spent all weekend in a suit and didn't even worry about stubble/ razor burn!

Morgan, hollllyyy crap shes going to be here tomorrow. Loved your easter pics, you are one adorable pregnant lady!

Just booked a trip to Cabo. So.Freaking.Excited. June needs to hurry it up. This single thing may not be so bad afterall. Total adjustment and I miss him, but having the hormones gone surely helps remember why I left and why we didn't work. and, its okay to miss him. its only human. but, I was miserable and being alone is a hard learning curve but also really good-- I'm learning that I am entirely responsible for my own life and happiness. I've given up on finding a new relationship and I know that one day someone perfect will walk into my life and want to have kids (*and be able to!*) and also be supportive of what i want and need in a relationship. Until then, I'll just be here forcusing on me and what makes me happy :)


----------



## HWPG

i'm not scared of the pain, i'm scared of the person looking directly at my hairy hoo-ha and bum! but i should have just done it because now i have to wait until it grows out again - oh, and until i grow balls to be nekkid spread legged.


----------



## HWPG

btw, so happy youre getting happy RR :) it warms my heart!


----------



## RobertRedford

Thanks, Mirolee, makes me happy. Something clicked last week and life got a lot brighter. I'm doing really well. Had a bad few weeks but don't we all.

I just have to constantly remind myself that a) this person does it for a living and chose to rip hair out of hoo-has b) this can't be the worst they have seen and c) i dont ever have to go back, so this could be the only time i will ever see them and d) they're ripping hair out of my hoo-ha, modesty has gone out.the.window.

eta: I am blonde, but have crazy thick hair and all of my hair on my legs and lady parts grows in dark and thick (tmi, but hey). You kind of have to go in with a "i dont give a fuck" attitude and know that you're going to walk out looking a whooolllleee lot better than you did walking in.


----------



## Disneybaby26

Helloooo ladies!!

Today is my first day home alone with Makayla so I finally have some time to sit down and tell our story!

My water broke last Monday morning. I had gotten up around 2:30 am to get some Tylenol for my head cold when I felt a huge gush...luckily I was in my kitchen and not my bed! I thought I was peeing my pants! Then I realized it wasn't stopping and wasn't pee! lol Went upstairs (with a huge bath towel between my legs), and poked DH and asked him if he was ready to have a baby! :) We both showered, and called the doctor, and then we were off to the hospital. The got us right into L&D and checked that it was in fact fluid and that I was 2 cm dilated. Checked via U/S that Makayla was still head down and told me that she was back to back so I was definitely going to have some back labor.

They brought us down to our labor room and monitored for about 20 minutes and then unhooked me and told me I could use the labor ball or walk around if I wanted to. I tried both and preferred the ball so I sat there and bounced for a while. My contractions gradually got stronger and closer together. When I started having big contractions that my labor nurse called "mother makers", I started to get violently ill when the contractions would start...that was a bummer lol - not so fun to barf and contract at the same time - with a horrible head cold. LOL

They came and checked me and I was 3cm, 100% effaced and I asked them to fill up the labor tub. This was AWESOME. The warm water and the weightlessness felt SO good and definitely made the contractions easier but I was still puking with the big ones so that made it tough to like hang over the side of the tub/barf/contract/and not drown. That was basically when I decided to go for the epi- too much for me to handle!

So they called anesthesia and they were there within like 5 minutes. They had to tap me twice because the first attempt kept veering off to the left side of my spine. After about an hour of complete relief from the epidural I started to feel full force contractions on my right side so they have to come adjust the catheter so that the medication was more evenly distributed. I stopped vomiting after the epidural was in, thank goodness. After a couple hours I started feeling like I needed to push badly. Doc checked me and I was ready to go! At that point I was like holy crap, this is really happening!!

The doctor told me was could try pushing for 45 minutes and if I got too tired we would take a break. I pushed 3 times with the first contraction and my OB looked at me and was like "oooook, Im going to go get my mask and booties because you're going to get this baby out quickly". I pushed our little girl out in 23 minutes, have only a 1st degree tear of my left labia, and no 'roids! :) DH got to cut the cord and they laid Makayla right on my chest, she hardly cried and looked SO content. It really was a surreal moment to look down on my baby girl and up at my teary eyed husband.

I did end up with a spinal headache from the epidural, which was awful and required a blood patch (when they re-tap you and take blood from your arm and inject it into your spine to clot the hole made by the epi). The whole thing was kind of heinous but relief was instant. 

Makayla was born 19 inches long weighing 5lb, 12 oz. No jaundice, no issues what-so-ever. We left the hospital at 5lb 7 oz. but had our first pedi apt yesterday and my little champion eater was back to birth weight. The doc was thrilled and said it usually takes two weeks to gain that much back!

I nursed in the hospital and for the first few days we were home but didn't love nursing because shes so small and her mouth is so tiny and when my milk came in and my nips got flat and it got hard for her to latch so it was just kinda frustrating for all parties. So since then I've been exclusively pumping and bottle feeding her expressed milk. I'm pumping 4 oz every 3-4 hours and had to start freezing today!

Seriously loving every minute of this, she is such a good baby. She only cries when shes hungry or needs a diaper change. She's on a pretty consistent feed every 3 hour schedule and falls right back to sleep at night with a full tummy. 

I'm only 7 lbs over pre-preggo weight 7 days post partum, so that's awesome too. Hopefully the pumping and daily walks with baby girl will get rid of that super fast! It was SO nice to get outside and go for a walk today, yay for a nice-weather maternity leave!! :)


----------



## Disneybaby26

Our little nugget of love! :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Disneybaby26

Smiley baby girl! :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## clynn11

Hahaha Mirolee you crack me up <3 I can still see down there but have a feeling I won't be able to for much longer. May have to recruit DH for help LOL.

Nikki- Yupp sounds like time for mesh bumpers, post some pics of Alia!!! Can't believe she's getting so big so fast!!

Morgan- EEEEEEK holy moly lady you're gonna have a baby girl in your arms tomorrow!!! Can't wait for pictures!!!

Britt- I'm around 25-26 weeks and feel like the hunger is coming back. In the beginning I couldn't go more than two hours without eating or i'd be puking from hunger. I had been able to go 4 to 6 hours more recently.. but i've been starting to feel starving all the time again! 

Molly- how are you doing?! Past the 35 week mark!! YAAAY!

Brittney- Where are you at in your cycle hun? So good to hear from you and glad you had a great Easter!!

So scary Amanda! So glad you didn't crash but ugh, financial and car problems all at once. Life always loves to throw that crap at you at once! Can't believe the girls are growing so quickly! Time just goes by faster and faster, it freaks me out!! Lol

Ash- your pictures are aaaadorable!!! I love them :)

Amanda (RR)- Yay your post just made me so happy :) You're so right lady. It's okay for you to miss him. But you have your entire life ahead of you. Go out, have fun, and you're going to bump into that perfect someone when you're least expecting it! Hey... maybe in Cabo ;)

Kara- Sounds like your labor went pretty smoothly! So so happy that Makayla is thriving and you are all doing so well! She is absolutely gorgeous!!!

AFM, All is going pretty well. DH is becoming more and more comfortable with the fact that there is a baby in my belly. It definitely was freaking him out in the beginning.. the 'holy shit we're actually gonna have a baby' aspect. He's been able to feel her more and more and is becoming more comfortable talking to her. His favorite thing seems to be blowing raspberries on my belly to 'wake her up' which I think is just adorable <3 I wish I felt her more though. Around 24 weeks I was getting a few big kicks here and there from her but now I don't feel much. Little pops and some rolling around. I just wanna feel her more. I try not to stress but when I go 8+ hours without feeling anything I start to freak out. And DH starts to freak out too, and of course she'll always give us a tiny little kick to reassure us which makes my heart melt every time but I just can't help stressing and questioning if she's okay in there! I can't wait until she is in our arms.


----------



## Disneybaby26

Soooo reccommed a brazillian before labor. I had laser on my whole area but still get some patchy growth so I thought I could get by with a pre-labor shave. Now that's like the only thing bothering me- the re growth is aggravating the already itchy stitches...yowza!


----------



## clynn11

Also, apparently my left boob leaks on it's own now! Before both of them would only produce colostrum if I was messing with them (lol.) Started at 19 weeks exactly. Woke up this morning to dried colostrum on my tank top from my left boob. Noticeable spots lol. Nothing from my right boob without messing with it yet. Assuming my left will produce more. Hoping it's a sign of good production.


----------



## goldstns

Kara- thx for sharing...glad it went smoothly!!

morgan- sooo soon!!

Robert- glad all is going much better! Cabo sounds amazing!! We r talking about Jamaica in dec for my 30th.

ashley- wow artist! Very nice.

I will post Alia pics shortly, my computer froze. However, the pics aren't her best because she's not looking or smiling.

also, you ladies wait until breastfeeding to talk about hunger...omg!!! Always hungry!


----------



## Disneybaby26

LOL Nikki!! Too true!! My girlfriend sent me this yesterday! ALWAYS hungry!!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## brunettebimbo

Yep and always thirsty!

Sorry not really had chance to catch up. Been major busy, funeral is tomorrow and our holiday in 6 sleeps! Hope everyone is ok!

Morgan good luck tomorrow. So exciting!


----------



## brunettebimbo

O and I've got lots of watery/EWCM today and crampy on the right hand side. Hoping I'm gearing for early O!


----------



## goldstns

Oh and Alia is doing really well holding he head up!!! YAY baby noodle!

white dress is Easter!
 



Attached Files:







WP_20140411_016.jpg
File size: 27.1 KB
Views: 11









WP_20140420_001.jpg
File size: 21.6 KB
Views: 10


----------



## clynn11

Ahh Nikki she's so adorable and getting so big already!!!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Ashlee- Love the owls! So cute!

Amanda (RR) - good for you!! You are exactly right. We will always miss our ex's but there is usually a pretty good reason they are not in our life anymore. Being single is always hard at first becasue it's unfamiliar, but it sounds like you are having a great time!! Happy for you!!

Kara - Thanks for sharing your story!! Now i'm terrified of throwing up in labor!! I have the worst vomit phobia.. but maybe in labor, i'll be too distracted to care if i'm throwing up? Who knows. She is adorable. So glad things are going so well!

Cassidy - 24 weeks is right around the time, I had a slow down in movement. I remember posting about it. I'm sure all is fine. Thes days I don't get much kicking but a lot of feeling when her entire body is shifting around in there. It's a completely different sensation, and sometimes it hurts!!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Nikki- Alia is just too cute!!! She's getting so big!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Nikki and Kara I love the pictures 
Molly your doing wonderful I'm glad you made it this far 
Brittney glad your doing well zara will figure it out 
Morgan I can't wait to see Marley good luck lady. 
Ashlee love the owls 
Amanda I'm glad your doing well. 
Waves glad he's okay hope it's not much of a fix. 
Afm done sorting calves, all I want is to curl up with some wine and a hot tub. My back hurts.


----------



## clynn11

UGH. Just got a call from the doctor. My one hour glucose test came back with elevated levels so I have to go in and get orders to do another :( :( I feel like a failure!!! (No offense to any of you who have had it.. it's just how i'm feeling in the moment). They didn't tell me the levels they just said 'they were elevated'. So here's hoping the next test comes back fine.


----------



## Disneybaby26

Lol awee Britt-yea I never would have thought!! The first time it happened was like 2 hrs after we got there and I thought I was in transition already!! LOL


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Cassidy- Oh no!! I sure hope everything comes out fine with the 2nd one. 

Kara- I'll try not to worry about! At that point, i'm sure i'll have bigger fish to fry. LOL. But my vomit phobia is serious. I get VERY upset if I'm sick or anyone else is sick. I've heard some women say that threw up the instant they got the epidural!! It happened to my best friend. I was like "please don't tell me that!"


----------



## Cowgirl07

Cassidy Fx you pass the next one.


----------



## RobertRedford

I threw up getting an IUD put in, during the d&c...i just throw up a lot-- I'm so fearful for throwing up all over during labor, when ever that may be, hahaha.


----------



## HWPG

i havent thrown up for a while, but thats not high on my list of things i'm worried about. mostly, i *know* i'm going to poop, and i just want them to whisk that away as fast as possible. oh, and Brazilians, i'm scared of those ;) not the people, hehe ;)


----------



## morganwhite7

Oh no.... I'm a puker too. I prayyy that doesn't happen to me. I think I'll be ringing the EPI bell fairly soon. Don't wanna be dropping F-bombs around my mom and great grandmother lmao.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Me too mirolee! I'm a chicken


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

See, i'm not a puker. I've thrown up twice since I was in kindergarden. I just don't throw up. I really think it's becasue of my phobia. I have iron will. There have been plenty of times (ESPECIALLY while pregnant) that I COULD have thrown up, but I hold it in, and mentally talk myself out of it. If i feel like i'm going to throw up, I will violently shake, and sometimes cry. I have NO idea why, but i'm deathly afraid of vomiting. LOL.


----------



## morganwhite7

Speaking of poop Mirolee- I AM HAVING a Mcdonald's sausage/egg/chz McGriddle tomorrow morning no matter what anyone says! I haven't had one in ages and am kind of nervous about the outcome but screw it, I deserve it. Lol I have fully warned DH of the possibilities. So doc might hate me tomorrow, he said have something light "like toast and a banana" LOL. That doesn't sound like food to get a woman through an entire day of laboring/birth to me!


----------



## HWPG

omg, that sounds so delicious right now....!!!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Yummy that sounds delicious Morgan!


----------



## RobertRedford

Morgan, LOL!

and Mirolee, serioulsy Brazilians aren't scary :) love them. LOVE being smooth...:) 

your thoughts on BC ladies? I need to do something. I want an IUD but they don't like to stay in so I think im shit out of luck on that one. I can't stand BC pills just cause. I think im biased towards hormonal bc now. I just dont like it! Maybe the nuvaring, since I don't have to take it every day. any ideas?


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Yummmm does sound good!!! Wish they made a gluten free option for us Celiac's.. LOL


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

RR- I'm sure everyone has a different reaction but I had a friend that had the nuvaring, and she said it made her seriously homicidal. She hated everything and everyone. I was only ever on the pill and after 10 years of that, I started getting sick and I wasn't on anything after that, was just really careful.


----------



## Cowgirl07

No idea on the bcp Amanda except don't do depo. I was on the pill for three years, I didn't even need it :haha:


----------



## HWPG

i love love loved the nuvaring!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

That's awesome Mirolee. I figure it just affected her differently. I never had any problem with hormonal birth control until the very end


----------



## goldstns

I'd say nuva. If I were to go on something it would be nuva. How about condoms, I know they don't feel as good, but it will also help with std's just in case.


----------



## TTCaWee1

I loved nuvaring. Couldn't go on it while bf though. I'm on the mini pill. It's Progesterone only. 

Kara - the lc at the hospital had me use a nipple shield bc of Ellie being so small. Now that's all she will use. My nips are still in great shape. Just a thought. I use the medela one.


----------



## wavescrash

I had the implant before Leah and will be getting it again. I love it.


----------



## morganwhite7

Hmmm I will never do pills again either bc they made me a raging bitch.. but mini pills? That sounds good to me.. will have to look into that.

Will have to look into Nuvaring for after BF too.. I guess mini pill would be the best bet while BFing though...

I have nip shields too, my MW said not to use it til they're accustomed to the boob though. But they're so cool all silicone and natural feeling, I don't know why anyone would ever put up with a bleeding nip.. I can't even imagine :/


----------



## RobertRedford

Nuvaring made me a raging, antisocial hormonal bitch. But, pregnancy made me an even bigger one..soo...

I have taken mini pills before with no issue, it just scares me that you have to take it at the exact same time very day, more than 3 hours late and you have to use backup protection...


----------



## clynn11

I only have ever used the depo shot so not sure what anything else is like lol.

My mom got my invites for the baby shower they're throwing myself and my sister! I love it! She did a good job, I left it up to her since she was paying for them!
 



Attached Files:







invite 002.jpg
File size: 38.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Disneybaby26

I loved the nuvaring too, I don't think ill take bc again bc I hate the way it screws your body up but if I ever did I would definitely go back to that!

Also-I asked DH if I pooped-his response "nope, but you peed a little"-I can handle that LOL!!

Rachel- I thought of the shields but honestly I just didn't like nursing. The pumping/bottle feeding is so much faster and DH can help/feed her too and I know exactly how much she's getting. Exclusively pumping just makes everything better all around for me and doc said there's no difference. My science brain knows the breast milk is best so I'm def gonna keep pumping, especially if my supply stays like it is! (plus its my 20 minutes of quiet time every 3-4 hours)! :)


----------



## Disneybaby26

Cassidy- invites are so cute! Love them!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Love the invites Cassidy! 
Walked a mile and a half with Dh tonight. My back still is bugging me, we had a long talk about the in laws and how uncomfortable they made me Sunday. So I'm not sure how much I will be seeing them.


----------



## Lotalaughs16

Re: brazilians...love them! (both kinds....lol hubby is brazilian) Just go for it Mirolee...the first time is awkward for a second but then you get over it real quick.

Kara, thanks for sharing...glad things went relatively smoothly, except the throwing up part. She is absolutely precious!

Cassidy, cute invites...I wish we all lived closer and could attend each others showers. Also, I think you asked about my cycle...I'm currently on CD 16 haven't been tracking anything except the number of days in my cycle. I think July we will start "trying" again. Right now we are working on the house- putting in new hardwood, fixing trim, windows, paint, fixing ceiling, etc. For now I'm just rooting all you preggos on, and getting so excited now that babies are showing up!

Morgan, saying an extra long prayer for you tonight for a safe and uneventful VBAC tomorrow!! 

Katrina, sorry about your sore back...have some wine...or a bottle, that always helps me feel no pain lol

Amanda RR -- so happy you are feeling back to yourself. There is someone waiting to be with you and have a family with you and its just not time yet...enjoy your cabo trip...I'm super jelous

Nikki, Alia is getting sooo big! shes absolutely adorable :)

and here's the latest pic of my baby lol!...


----------



## Cowgirl07

I won't drink until af comes. 
Love zara she looks so happy.


----------



## Lotalaughs16

I'll have an extra glass for you then...

...Zara is passed out on the kitchen floor now, she's had so many puppy play-dates she's so exhausted


----------



## Cowgirl07

Thanks besides I'm out of wine and don't want to go up town to buy more I love my couch to much


----------



## goldstns

Zara is adorable!!

Britt ( I think) or was it Kara..... how is your dog since he was acting up?


----------



## goldstns

Dh went out and bought the mesh bumpers....hopefully she won't get mad in the middle of the night


----------



## clynn11

FX for a good night's sleep for Alia and you Nikki! :)

Morgan- you most be rolling in bed right now! Ahhh so excited for you!


----------



## brunettebimbo

I had to use nipple shields at one point. They were good but are a nightmare to wean off!

Good Luck today Morgan.


----------



## frsttimemama

Sorry I haven't been on much the last couple days. I did read thru though.

Morgan, praying for you all today! Cannot believe after all of it, it's finally time to hold your take home baby<3

Zara is so cute :)

Hope the mesh bumpers work!

Afm, still not 100%, but feeling a little better finally. Been busy, too! Starting to get nervous about my c-section already.. I know it is quite a ways away, but I am more nervous about it and getting this baby outta there since that is where it all went south last time.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Good luck today Morgan! 
Afm another low temp I assume af will be here shortly. I also woke up with my typical headache.


----------



## Lotalaughs16

Morning Ladies!

Good Luck Morgan!! 

Sandy, sorry you're still not feeling well. I am a HUGE worrier, about everything and anything my mind can find a reason to worry about. I have recently found that praying and truly believing in my faith has helped me let go of some of that control I "think" I have by worrying. Maybe journaling might help you, allow yourself a small amount of time out of your day to journal or even just think about what your worrying about. Set a timer and when your time is up, you can go on with your day. I tried that when I was in highschool/college...it helped a little.

Katrina, sorry about the temp drop. Maybe you'll be surprised and still get a BFP...if not at least your body is moving in the right direction and is having stronger O's. :hugs:

Nikki, hope the mesh bumpers helped!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Morgan - EEEEK!!! I suppose you are already in the hospital by now! I'm going to be stalking all day long!!

Nikki- I hope the bumpers helped!

Afm- I had the most frustrating night in my entire life. I was only able to lay on my left side in bed last night and after a while it would make my hip hurt so bad, and my leg fall asleep! If I tried to lay on my back or right side I had a HORRIBLE pain in my stomach. I think it's how Harper is positioned. Finally I got up and went out and slept practically sitting up on the couch. I am exhausted. I have no idea how I will have any energy for labor if I can't get ONE good night's rest. I could just cry.


----------



## Lotalaughs16

aww sorry Britt, can you do anything to get her to change her position?


----------



## Ingodshand

Good luck Morgan!! Happy birthday Marley!!


----------



## goldstns

Go get em Morgan and Marley!


----------



## HWPG

Happy birthday Marley!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Britt- I have no idea if I can change her position. I don't have any idea where she's at right now! If she's turning head down, i don't want to mess with it, but she's way up in my ribs and it HURTS! It only bothers me when i'm laying flat. During the day, it's not a big bother.


----------



## HWPG

Britt, i know cat-cow yoga positions help to move baby sometimes.... i like to do them before i go to bed after i've been sitting for a while.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Thanks Mirolee! I've never done yoga in my life. Is this a hard pose? I will have to look it up! Most nights I can sleep fine, but she gets in the wierd positions and then i can't sleep!


----------



## clynn11

Britt sorry you're in such pain!! Zuri has been putting some intense pressure on the right side of my ribcage the past couple of weeks it can get intense sometimes. I wish I could reach in there and move her lol.

Morgan!!!! Eeeeeek!!!! Holy crap lady you could be pushing a baby out right now!! Keeping you in my thoughts , am so so excited for you! 

Afm, had my first draw about 40 min. Ago. Passed the fasting draw so that's good lol. Just drank my drink and getting more bloods drawn in an hour. Then again an hour after that and then freedom and FOOD!!! lol


----------



## HWPG

it's so easy, you've probably already done it and not known.
get on hands and knees - cat pose is: rounded back, chin to chest, tuck your tail bone in, exhale completely. you want to be compressed. cow pose is: arched back, chin to sky, tail bone in air/butt in air, inhale completely. you want to be stretched. repeat several times. try to feel the stretch under your ribs and in your tailbone for each move.
https://www.yogajournal.com/poses/2467
https://www.yogajournal.com/poses/2468


----------



## Disneybaby26

So sorry you're feeling down Katrina-that bfp will come!! Xo Will they be refilling your femara if AF shows?

Morgan- thinking about you momma, you're going to do great!!

Nikki- the dog has been much better!! He is definitely resentful of us right now, I had to sit on the kitchen flood with him for a half hour today to get him to eat. But he's good and gentle around the baby. He's always the first one to run up and check on her when she fusses!

Britt- I was going to suggest getting on all fours for a bit. I found this worked a lot of the time I was uncomfortable! When I was in labor Makyala literally was helping push herself out. Everytime I contracted she would push off my rib cage with her feet. Ouch!! But I thank he for the 23 minutes of pushing!! Lol

Cass- glad its going well so far, hang in there girly!!

Ashlee- meant to say those pictures are absolutely stunning!! You're so lucky to get those right at work with people who are going to be patient and really wait for the perfect shot, it shows!!


----------



## morganwhite7

Hey pretty ladies, been here since 6 and I'm soooooo hungry :/ They used the foley cath to get me to 4 and then lowest dose of Pitocin got me to 6cm! She said she's coming back in to check me at 3 but I have ZERO PAIN just the same stupid contractions I've had all month! I am having a great time minus being hungry. Going to tell fam to come at 4.. Somehow I successfully warded off MIL and only DH and my sister have been here with me all day. It's really relaxing, perfect atmosphere, I'm nervous for other ppl to come and ruin the vibe :/ 

Ummmm I guess that's all I've got for now. Slept about 2 hours lastnight so I should prob sleep but it's too exciting!! Lol. I expect she'll be here by about 8 pm, but we'll see. Will update soon! They might be breaking my water at 7 to move things along but not sure. So 6cm no pain at all and life is good.. Can't wait to hold my smushy :)


----------



## HWPG

GL morgan!


----------



## goldstns

Morgan...u lucky lady!!!


----------



## goldstns

I got my fenugreek in, but totally forgot to take it this morning!!!!! Grrrr


----------



## clynn11

That's awesome Morgan!!!!! So exciting!


----------



## asmcsm

Thanks Kara! They're really such awesome people and he's a great photographer. We were really fighting the setting sun for those pictures though lol. I'll see if I can post a couple more for you guys later. 

AHHH Morgan I'm so excited for you!!! She's gonna be here so soon! Can't wait to see her adorable little face

Afm, apt later today. These days always seem to drag on. I just want to go hear her little heart beat again! 50 days to go!


----------



## Disneybaby26

Sooooo exciting, Morgan!! So happy to hear its going smoothly!!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Good luck Morgan! 
Spotting has started, I put a call into my Dr requesting a refill. I hope they up my dose. I don't feel as bad about af as usual. I think it helps that Dh isn't home because I feel worse when I see him.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Thank you Mirolee/ Kara - I will try this and see if it helps! My back has been in agony all day! I seriously may have to buy a pregnancy pillow with only 8 weeks left. My body pillow is doing nothing these days. 

Morgan- YAY! Sounds like everything is going pretty good. I am so excited for you! 

Ashlee- Have fun at your apppointment!


----------



## Lotalaughs16

Yay Morgan!! Come on Marley...we want to meet you!!


----------



## pdxmom

Morgan praying for u...ur goin to do amazingly..

Kara thanks for sharing your birth story Hun...May is just gorgeous...

Katrina sorry abt ad but hey u got things working...tht BFP is coming don't u worry

Britt for back pain u can try sitting on the floor for a while...try the butterfly pose tht helps keep your back straight.. May help...also I've realised a hot shower before bed really really help me with my back pain..hope u feel better soon Hun...

Afm- had our growth us in Monday...Sara is doin great..wt at 4.5lbs n at 53rd percentile... We got to c her in 4d n it was unbelievable...will post a couple of pics for h ladies soon wen I'm on my laptop.. On the cell now which makes posting pics a pain


----------



## Cowgirl07

I can't wait to see Sara's scan pictures!


----------



## frsttimemama

Yay Morgan!! :) Praying for a quick smooth delivery! !

Katrina, I'm so sorry. :( I know your BFP is coming and SOON!!

By the time i leave today, I am not going to have a voice at all. I'm anxious about tomorrow's appointment, too. I don't want to have to take medication to manage this.. we shall see what happens though. My sugars still suck. :(


----------



## pdxmom

Here u go...


----------



## Cowgirl07

Oh she's gorgeous! So cute.


----------



## pdxmom




----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Wow Sonia!!! Incredible pictures!!! I so wish I was having a growth scan. I'd love to get one last glimpse of Harper before she's born!


----------



## frsttimemama

What great pictures! ! Ours were never that good for whatever reason. Hopefully this baby will be easier :)


----------



## Cowgirl07

I got my refill, same dosage as last cycle if it doesn't work she will consider upping it. I am required to take a pregnancy test in spite of my period just in case, so I will be wasting one in six days.


----------



## MrsAmk

Anyone ever have low fluid? I am 35 weeks and had a biophysical profile today and it was very, very low. I have to go back for another Friday, and really hoping I wont need to be induced!! I am drinking lots of water daily, so I dont know what else to do?


----------



## asmcsm

Just finished at my apt. Fundal height is still measuring on the smaller side. Around 31cm. Kinda grateful for that since I don't have a lot of room in my torso. Only gained 1 lb in te last 2 weeks woohoo! One more two week apt then we got to every week. He said that when we get to the 36 week apt they'll do an ultrasound check yay! Wasn't expecting to get another one :)


----------



## TTCaWee1

Sorry about AF Katrina but I'm hoping that cycle 2 works like it did for me. Glad that this month was easier even though the witch came. 

Awesome pics Sonia. Looks like a little squishy!

Molly - I had the opposite. Too much fluid. You are getting into the safe zone though. You are delivering at the hospital this time right?


----------



## Cowgirl07

I will keep my af complaining to a minimum. :haha:


----------



## MrsAmk

TTCaWee1 said:


> Sorry about AF Katrina but I'm hoping that cycle 2 works like it did for me. Glad that this month was easier even though the witch came.
> 
> Awesome pics Sonia. Looks like a little squishy!
> 
> Molly - I had the opposite. Too much fluid. You are getting into the safe zone though. You are delivering at the hospital this time right?

Yep I am. Hoping doc doesnt wanna induce me Friday when I go back.


----------



## frsttimemama

Katrina, hopefully the second time is the charm! Hope you're feeling better today.

Moly, keeping my fingers crossed for you, but I agree, you are getting into the "safe" zone, which is great. You've held on for a long time. 

Morgan, I hope Marley is here, and you are both doing well. Can't wait for pictures!

My MIL came over the other night, and I met her at the door because my house was a mess. Now she has decided she needs to come and help me clean. :( :( :( I've got it. I have just been sick and working, which she knows and said to me and that she just wants to help me. She said I shouldn't try to do it all myself, but I don't like people helping me clean. It's my house. Weird, I know, but even my mom. I cleaned my own house after my C-section, too. I just don't like help except my hubby. Am I the only one like this?? I got started tonight after that conversation, but I pooped out after about 45 minutes. I'm exhausted now. Haha. Still trying to recover from this crap I have. I have almost no voice.


----------



## brunettebimbo

MrsAmk said:


> Anyone ever have low fluid? I am 35 weeks and had a biophysical profile today and it was very, very low. I have to go back for another Friday, and really hoping I wont need to be induced!! I am drinking lots of water daily, so I dont know what else to do?

My friend had it all the way through pregnancy. She couldn't increase it, they just monitored all the way through and she had him 2 weeks late. 

Sorry haven't been around much, was Nan's funeral, the service was lovely. We all headed back to the in laws afterwards and drank and drank and drank! Nan would have been proud of us all! Home and in bed for 10pm!

Morgan thinking of you!


----------



## asmcsm

I don't think it's weird that you don't want MIL cleaning your house Sandy. I wouldn't either. When my MIL said "oh we can start putting together her nursery soon" I cringed. I like to do things my way, especially in my house and especially with it being my first baby. I appreciate that people want to offer help but I'm just too OCD and like doing things myself lol. 

Ahhhh I'm dying for an update on Mrs Morgan and Marley!


----------



## goldstns

Sandy I agree. I like things done my way. On Sundays we clean and dh always gets a check list from ne. Since my mom lives with us she helps, but usually she goes to the grocery store for us too. Which as been soooo helpful since Alia has been here.


----------



## goldstns

Marley and Morgan... Hope u 2 are snuggled up!


----------



## frsttimemama

Any updates on Morgan and Marley??

Afm, doctors appointment this afternoon to see if I have to start taking glipizide for my blood sugars..


----------



## Lotalaughs16

Morning,

Morgan, hope you've had Marley and your vbac went smoothly!

Katrina, sorry about af, I really hope this next cycle works...extra prayers for you :)

Sandy, I don't think its wierd that you don't want her cleaning your house...I've never met my MIL so I don't know how I would feel about her cleaning but sometimes my mom comes over to help me with my house and its glorious...she doesn't overstep though, closes bedroom doors and just does what people can see when they walk into my house so its not so invasive just helpful lol.

AFM, I'm so freaked out right now...hubby got a text from an unknown number last night with a pic of a house on our street saying that they were interested in buying it and wanted to know what he thought. I know that there are all these scam and phishing things to try to get you to engage and then charge you for the texts/minutes but why would they have access to a pic of a house on our street that is not even for sale. Do you girls think we should go to the police?


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Morgan - I hope miss Marley is here by now and you are all cuddled up! 

Mirolee- I tried that yoga pose last night, and it was like instant relief! I wish I could sleep like that! LOL! I will have to keep doing it when my back is bothering me. 

afm- finally broke down and bought a snoogle last night. The first few hours of sleep were great, but eventually my left hip still bothered me from laying on it and I had to roll over. I did walk around a lot last night, so maybe it's unrelated but i'm really hoping this pillow is my answer to better sleep. I still tossed and turned way less than I have been, so that's a good sign. We also bought our crib mattress, bedside "bed" for Harper, a boppy, and some more bottles. 59 days today! Wow.


----------



## frsttimemama

Brittney, I would definitely be freaked out. I probably would call the police just to let them know.

Britt, glad you slept better.

Glad you ladies don't think I am crazy about the house cleaning thing.


----------



## HWPG

Yay britt, glad it worked!
I have a chiro appt this morning. The spd has been getting worse each night. Not incapacitating, but after sitting for a bit, the first few steps are tough - I look like an old lady. I used to go more regularly un pregnant, but for some reason I've been nervous about going... So I'm hoping it's a good experience again. Then I think I'll get a muffin as a reward, hehe.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Morgan hope your snuggling with your little princess now. 
Mirolee hope it gets better after your appointment. 
Afm I wonder if femara increases lining. Because I have killer cramps.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

I've never been to a chrio, but I feel like I should seriously consider it. I am pain daily just from being pregnant. I feel like an old lady too. The first few steps I take when I get out of bed in the morning are awful. I can't even stand up straight. After i'm up a few mintues, its not nearly as bad! Is it something insurance would cover?


----------



## Lotalaughs16

maybe Katrina, I've noticed that the more regular my cycle is getting the worse my cramps are


----------



## goldstns

Brittney-doesn't hurt to tell the cops. Truth is they might not do anything. Has he googled the number?

afm, girlfriend slept normal last night and tomorrow is my day with her :). However, I currently am a government contractor and my end date is tomorrow. I haven't seen my next contract but I'm told there won't be a laps. Well this morning I looked at my hours worked this contract (including my expected hours this week) and I'm at 1418 hrs worked and my current contract says max is 1410...therefore I might be sent home because I don't have the hours anymore....meaning I won't be paid!!! I'm waiting til my contracting company hr person gets in @ 830am (its now 815am) to tell me what's up.


----------



## wavescrash

Morgan just posted a picture of Marley on Instagram!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

OMG! Must look!!


----------



## Lotalaughs16

Nikki, sorry about the work situation...i hope it gets resolved quickly!

As for the text thing, just heard from hubby...guess it was someone from work playing a trick on him. I feel better now at least its not some psycho stalking us but I'm pretty pissed off since I didn't sleep at all last night worrying about who's watching our house.


----------



## Lotalaughs16

Congrats Morgan, she's beautiful!!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Congrats Morgan! She is just beautiful!! =]


----------



## wavescrash

CantHrdlyWait said:


> OMG! Must look!!

I got a notification that she commented on a sleeping picture of Leah saying something about us having twins. It took me a second and I was like "What the heck does she mean? ............. OMG THAT MUST MEAN MARLEY IS HERE AND SLEEPING TOO!" I couldn't click on her Instagram page fast enough to check for a picture lol.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

haha Amanda!! I've been checking all morning! i'm glad you said something because my phone is about to die!!


----------



## wavescrash

There's also a picture on her FB with the stats/time :)


----------



## frsttimemama

Somebody share here please! :)


----------



## brunettebimbo

Morgan Marley is beautiful! Congratulations :)


----------



## wavescrash

Morgan hope you don't mind!


She posted "Sweetest gift from God! Happy Birthday baby girl- 4/24/14 @ 1:48 a.m." with the following picture.
 



Attached Files:







1554595_10202815589885635_7192510663128653912_n.jpg
File size: 36.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## frsttimemama

Aww! Congratulations Morgan! So happy for you, I'm actually crying.

Thank you, waves!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

From what I've seen of Morgan's hubby, Marley looks just like him!!


----------



## wavescrash

You're welcome.

How funny because I totally see a lot of Morgan in her.


----------



## MrsAmk

She is just perfect. So happy for you guys, so many tears!


----------



## asmcsm

She's such a gorgeous baby! Congrats morgan!


----------



## pdxmom

Marley is gorgeous...congratulations Morgan...sooo sooo happy for u tht I I don't have words to express


----------



## goldstns

Morgan she perfect. Congrats. Can't wait to hear your story and if you are one of those people that can do it without an epi!

waves-thx for posting it here!

julie- if ur around, how are the twins and post c-sec going?


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

yes, I'm also curious to know how Julie is doing! I'm sure she's busy with TWO babies! =]


----------



## clynn11

Sonia- Sara is absolutely beautiful! I think she looks like you :)

Katrina- FX for this cycle! I know for some ladies it takes a cycle or two for your body to get used to femara/clomid! And you can complain about AF all you want!!!

FX all is okay Molly. I know nothing about low fluid but have seen lots of ladies who have it and go on to have perfectly healthy babies and smooth deliveries. Sending you love and positive vibes!

Oooo Ash I love that you are a little ways ahead of me so I always know what's coming :haha: That'll be nice to have a scan at 36 weeks! You look great! I can't believe how close you're getting!! Ahh! Lux is gonna be in your arms before you know it.

Sandy- UGH. I hate that. We live right next door to my in-laws and that's one thing that annoys me. MIL will randomly come in and just start cleaning and I have to kick her out basically. Like no, we're adults- we can handle it. But i'm also allowed to slack a little certain days when i'm more preoccupied. We got it!!! Lol!

Brittney- Glad it was just your DH's friend but that's super scary! I would have been freaking out!! Lol. He has an odd sense of humor. 

Mirolee- Sorry you've been getting SPD badly :hugs: I hope it gets better!

Nikki- Yay for a day with Alia! I hope your work can figure something out. I've never even heard of maximum hours you're allowed lol. I can't remembered if I commented on Alia's pics or not but she's sooo beautiful and getting so big!!! Love watching her grow!

Morgan, Marley is BEAUTIFUL. So so happy you got your VBAC! And 8lbs11oz, what a healthy babe!!! So so so stoked for you and your fam!!!

Julie- I hope everything is going great! I love your pics! The babies are beautiful and you look wonderful! I'm sure you're probably sooo consumed right now but I know you're doing great! Can't wait to hear from you!

I hope Colette and STG are okay. Always worries me when someone doesn't post for an extended period of time. 

BB- Possibly O'd?? Chart is looking interesting!! Keeping everything crossed for you! So glad your Nan's service was lovely.

Britt- I see you've been having some hard night :( I'm sorry you're in so much pain lady! I hope Harper moves into the perfect position to let you get a good night's rest! And hope that pillow you got helps! 

AFM, YAY! I don't have GD! I passed my 3 hour fast after failing the 1 hour test. So so relieved but kind of wish they would just make a standard for everyone. I've read of so many failing the one hour to go on and pass the three hour that I know a lot of docs don't even do the one hour anymore. And then some let you eat, some don't. I've been stressing so much about it the past 48 hours. So happy I passed! Also- double digits today!! Woohoo!!!!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Cassidy- So glad you passed your test!! I don't know why they even bother with the one hour! I was SO worried I was going to fail, but luckily passed my one hour. They really should raise the standard on this a little bit when SO many women fail the one hour but pass the 3 hour.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Cassidy I don't think so. I drank ALOT last night to the point of throwing up. Drinking seems to mess my temperature up plus I was up and down a lot. I guess we will see tomorrow!


----------



## HWPG

thanks Cass
went to chiro this morning - he did lots of twisting and squishing, but back wouldnt adjust. he did some ART as well, then more twisting, and still nothing. finally, i laid on my back, held onto the table, and he yanked my right leg hard. i had a moment of shocking pain and then relief - i even "ow!" gasped/called outloud, loud enough that i missed the CRACK but he heard it. i'm feeling a lot better already! we'll see how tonight goes. afterwards, i was all paranoid about baby squishing possibilities..... but Aleks was kick-boxing during my lunch meeting so seems all is fine (actually, it's pretty distracting when your belly is moving and popping and bouncing during a meeting, ha).
i'm curious how julie and morgan are doing also. i find it funny that we're all like, "oh we understand you're so busy.... but can you please update us?" hehehe. we want to see those babies!


----------



## Disneybaby26

Congrats Morgan, she's beautiful!! Can't wait to hear your story mama!!! Xo


----------



## Lotalaughs16

Cass, yay for passing the GD test!! 

Mirolee, glad you're feeling better


----------



## wavescrash

I talked to Julie very briefly via FB chat either last night or the night before. It's not much of an update but she said they're all doing well lol. She said they were having the same issue we did with Leah where she was too big for preemie clothes but too small for NB lol.


----------



## frsttimemama

Cass, glad you passed! :)

I have also been wondering about STG and Collette and how Julie is holding up!

Appointment was good. Sugars were good. No weight gain at practically 18 weeks (yay!) although IDK how because I am starving alllll the time the last few days! Heart rate was 140. Back again in 2 weeks. She's definitely keeping a close eye on things which is a relief.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Collette is doing ok. I spoke to her the other day :)

Sandy glad your appointment went well :)

OMG I should not read google! So since having my coil removed my cycles have been all over the place. I've always said it was the coil. After my miscarriages I read a few things from other women blaming the coil, well tonight I found these. Pretty scary reading :(

https://www.lawyersandsettlements.c...ntrol-side-effects-14-19585.html#.U1lo-om9LCQ

https://www.lawyersandsettlements.c...ntrol-side-effects-13-19486.html#.U1lpXYm9LCQ


----------



## pdxmom

THanks Cass..eveyone who saw the pics says she looks like me...im alil sad tho...i soo want her to look like her daddy :dohh: but dh seems happy so i guess its fine lol...

I wish i cud hear u gals pronounce her name...we dont pronounce it Sarah but more like Sah-rah if tht makes any sense or add S to the word arm and replace m with a....mayb this is confusing but if u girls figure it out do u think its easy to pronounce??


----------



## brunettebimbo

That sounds like Zara to me. I pronounce Sarah like Sair-ah

People pronounce my name wrong all the time! I've kinda just got used to it. :lol:


----------



## pdxmom

brunettebimbo said:


> That sounds like Zara to me. I pronounce Sarah like Sair-ah
> 
> People pronounce my name wrong all the time! I've kinda just got used to it. :lol:

oh ya its like Zara with a S...yaay so much simpler...phew...so thts simple rite?


----------



## brunettebimbo

Yeh :)


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

It's pretty Sonia! I really like it.


----------



## frsttimemama

That's cute, Sonia!


----------



## asmcsm

Cassidy I'm so happy that your GD test was negative :happydance: Lol you are lucky to get to know what's coming ahead of time. I had no clue that I'd get another scan until he quickly went over the plan for the next few weeks. So stoked! Can't believe I've got only 7 weeks left. Now that you're in the double digits it's gonna go soooo fast


----------



## TTCaWee1

Yay Cassidy for no gd! 

Marley is beauteous!

AFM I think AF is coming back. Started spotting today. No cramps though. I haven't bled in 2 weeks or so. Not sure what that's about but I'm not happy about it bc my mom just left and I landscaped in preparation for some no baby making sex. Hmmph.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Does anyone else get little black spots in thier vision if they stand up too quick from being bent over? I've noticed this recently and didn't really give it much thought, but I was just reading some articles about Pre E and it warns about vision changes... does this quailify as a "change" in vision? 

They always check my BP and proteins, so I'm honestly not that worried, but if it could be a warning sign, I defintiley want to bring it up at my next appointment. I get the normal swelling of the ankles, and sometimes I swear my calfs look a little bigger but I sit at a desk all day with my feet dangling. I try to put them up as much as I can. 

Just wondering what you ladies think?


----------



## goldstns

Rachel- I totally got spotting 2 weeks after bleeding stopped!! But mine never turned into af. I also got spotting 4 weeks after labor bleeding stopped .. Never turned into more either. Hmmm.... Since then never spotted again. My labor bleeding stopped at 6 weeks pp. I hope u aren't getting af!!

Britt- id say something! Won't hurt. When is next apt?


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Next appointment is Next friday May 2nd. I really hope it's nothing (which i'm pretty sure it's not) because my mom is leaving THAT day for vacation and I have to stay at her house to take care of my disabled grandmother!


----------



## goldstns

That is far off.. I'd call and say something sooner. They will just do a pee test and bp. Pre-e can come up fast....even if u get checked every apt. It can happen over night. And what I understand is its a big deal.


----------



## Cowgirl07

I'd get checked Britt 
Cassidy yay awesome news! 
Sonia I pronounce it sahra.
I fed my pain with cinnamon rolls today.


----------



## goldstns

Cassidy- I meant to tell u congrats on passing gd test!! Sandy and I can tell u all its awesome to NOT have it.


----------



## goldstns

Rachel- hows the milk production coming along?


----------



## Disneybaby26

Nursing/pumping mamas-does one boob produce more than the other?? I'm getting 4oz on righty but only 2.5-3 on lefty?


----------



## clynn11

I agree Britt, I'd call and mention it and see if they want you to come in. I've read those vision changes can lead to pre-e. My cousin went from having totally normal urine to having super high levels at her 31 week apt. and having to deliver at 32 weeks. Not trying to scare you but definitely better to be safe! Hope it's nothing!!


----------



## goldstns

Kara- absolutely! My rt makes more too! But Alia likes my left boob better....


----------



## Disneybaby26

Thanks Nikki, just trying to not end up lopsided!! LOL


----------



## TTCaWee1

Kara - thats an awesome amount! My left boob produces more usually 2-2.5 oz and my right does 1-2 oz. My boobs suck.

Nikki - My milk still sucks. I just hope I'm one of those people who get less with the pump than the baby gets. I'm thinking of calling the LC at my pediatricians office and have them do a feeding weight. She's taking 4-4.5 oz of breast milk by bottle and sometimes after breastfeeding I have to give her 2-3 extra ounces because she screams and roots so I know she's still hungry. Other times she is satisfied and passes out. It is so frustrating. Part of me wants to pump and bottle feed but the other part of me knows that it's much easier to pull my boob out and feed her. My spotting was nothing more than the little bit earlier so I think it's just spotting. It doesn't feel like AF. Guess we shall see in the next few days.


----------



## wavescrash

You'll always produce less when pumping than they get when actually feeding. The pump isn't as strong as the baby's suck nor does it suck the same way as the baby does.


----------



## goldstns

I agree, baby can get more milk out. After breast feeding when you top off with a bottle is it breast milk or formula? If she can take 4-4.5oz a feeding that's awesome!! There is a 6 month old at alia's daycare that won't even take 4 oz and docs r trying to get her to eat more.

I just started taking fenugreek pills. I'll let u know how it works.


----------



## frsttimemama

I'm glad BF'ing is going so well for all of you! We have decided to strictly go with bottle feeding. I'm just not comfortable with it otherwise. :(

On another note, while I finally feel somewhat better, this cough is AWFUL. It's deep, lingering, and it makes me pee a little practically every single time. Riiiiidiculous! And only gonna get better. Lol


----------



## asmcsm

I feel like baby girl has started dropping. Would explain the pelvic pains I've been getting. What do you ladies think? Does it look to you like my bump is any lower? I feel like it's not squishing against my boobs or sticking out as far anymore.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 55.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## brunettebimbo

Yeh bump looks lower :)

I always got more milk from my right boob. 
I gave up pumping because it really affected my supply. Can you maybe not pump for a day and not give any bottles and see if baby can help stimulate milk supply more? Just keep offering every half hour? Use to work for us if I needed a boost. Also expressing from the other side whilst feeding is meant to help pump more. 

AFM - Yesterday's temperature was clearly affected by the alcohol so I've discarded it. Chart is looking good, quite steady, hoping this means I'm going to O on a reasonable day this month!

Tristan woke me crying at 5.30am saying his belly hurt, he went to the toilet which seemed to help. I then put him in our bed, about 20 minutes late I heard him be sick but he tried to swallow it and then started coughing, I'm so so glad I'd put him in our bed! It was only watery so not sure what it was! He did swimming yesterday, maybe to much chlorine? We've changed the bedding and climbed back in with a dinosaur DVD. Really hoping he's not getting poorly, we go on holiday in 3 sleeps!


----------



## TTCaWee1

Poor Tristan!

Doc wants Ellie to get 2 bottles a day to help with weight gain. I imagine that now we could nix them but we don't see him for another 2 weeks. I would like to think that if she's taking 4.5 oz by bottle that she's eating somewhere near there at the breast. When I have to give her a bottle after bf I give breast milk. I have a freezer full from all the pumping I was doing. I guess as long as she's gaining weight I shouldn't worry. I just want a surplus!!!

Sandy I felt the same way until the first time I got to nurse. I cried. Happy cried. I think most of it was bc I couldn't do anything for her up till that moment. Then it was something only I could do for her, no one else. I don't know if I would feel the same way if we had a normal first few weeks. Seeing your baby in nicu changes everything. 

Ashlee - you do look lower. Don't want to scare you but that's exactly what happened to me. The swelling, the pains, then she dropped, then water broke. I'd call your doc, just mention it so they check your cervix.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Ashlee - I do think you look lower!


----------



## Lotalaughs16

Ash, your bump def looks lower, I can't believe you only have 7 weeks left. I still feel like it was last week that you got your BFP!

Katrina, yumm...cinnamon rolls sounds so yummy. 

Sandy glad you're feeling a little better :)

BB, sorry Tristan is sick, hope it clears up before your vacation


----------



## Cowgirl07

Ashlee you do look lower! 
Afm I hope today is better then yesterday, I haven't check cows yet because I'm afraid too. I wish I could take the dogs with me but they made the cows wound up yesterday.


----------



## wavescrash

Ashlee - You look lower but it also looks like she could have just changed position, facing a different way or something like that. With both Hannah & Leah, I started dropping early in the 30-weeks (maybe 32, 33?) but they can drop and then go back up, then drop again and go back up again too. I mean, I kept dropping lower and lower and lower with Leah and she held out until our c/s date so anything's possible. OR it could go the way it did for Rachel too.

In order for my OB to check my cervix before they originally planned on it (at 35-36 weeks), I had to say that I had lots of cervical pain and rectal pressure. Apparently "rectal pressure" is the key phrase that makes them concerned enough to check lol. In my case with both Hannah & Leah it meant I had started dilating.


----------



## asmcsm

Rachel, what kind of pains were you having? I haven't had much pressure yet, but I noticed when we were walking the last few times that I've been getting some more pelvic pain and I've had more back pain recently, though its usually more my middle back than lower.

Brittney, I know! I can't believe how fast it's gone!

Amanda, I definitely think she is lower, but I know she's still in the same position because of my appointment on Wednesday plus I can feel her feet in my ribs in the same area lol. Hoping though that she at least waits it out until 37 weeks. If I start feeling any pressure I'm definitely going to ask them to check my cervix.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Ashlee- We went for a walk last night too, and by the end I could barely move around! My back pain is unreal. I guess it's normal, but it's mid to lower back, and I have this damn pain right under my left shoulder blade. It's awful. I'm so over this pain!


----------



## frsttimemama

Ash, I don't think you look much lower, but I am an awful judge of that. I never dropped at all last time so I really have no clue. 

Afm, having a day. Today is 10 months. Already! So unbelievable. Just woke up and knew.. I hope this gets easier someday.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Hugs Sandy!


----------



## wavescrash

asmcsm said:


> Rachel, what kind of pains were you having? I haven't had much pressure yet, but I noticed when we were walking the last few times that I've been getting some more pelvic pain and I've had more back pain recently, though its usually more my middle back than lower.
> 
> Brittney, I know! I can't believe how fast it's gone!
> 
> Amanda, I definitely think she is lower, but I know she's still in the same position because of my appointment on Wednesday plus I can feel her feet in my ribs in the same area lol. Hoping though that she at least waits it out until 37 weeks. If I start feeling any pressure I'm definitely going to ask them to check my cervix.

Oh I just meant maybe facing a different direction but anything's possible :)


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Oh Sandy.. I am so sorry! *hugs*


----------



## TTCaWee1

Ashlee - in the week leading up to having her, I had a lot of cervical pressure, rectal pressure, and a slicing sensation in my pelvis/vagina. Also had really strong BH that were probably not BH. In fact I remember telling all of you, everyone telling me to call, and not calling. Like I said, I don't mean to scare you, it was just my experience.


----------



## asmcsm

wavescrash said:


> Oh I just meant maybe facing a different direction but anything's possible :)

Ohhhh, yea, could be



TTCaWee1 said:


> Ashlee - in the week leading up to having her, I had a lot of cervical pressure, rectal pressure, and a slicing sensation in my pelvis/vagina. Also had really strong BH that were probably not BH. In fact I remember telling all of you, everyone telling me to call, and not calling. Like I said, I don't mean to scare you, it was just my experience.

I have gotten the slicing sensation a couple times, though not so much pressure. BUT I have had incidents when all of a sudden I have a ton of pelvic pressure and have to go to the bathroom right away. My BH have been getting more frequent but still not super strong or anything. You're not freaking me out, if she decides to come early there's not too much I can do about it but hopefully she decides to stay put a bit longer.


----------



## goldstns

I'm having a wonderful day with my baby! Started with Alia giving me 9hr of sleep (with one wake up for feeding). She's been all smiles and laughs. She's taken a few short naps, which allowed me to do a few things which includes cook a crock pot dinner. For lunch we grabbed Chinese and brought it home to sit outside on our deck and she sat in her car seat with me eating lunch. She was all smiles! Now she's napping on my lap while i rest watching tv. Love my baby bear!


----------



## jury3

Hi girls! Haven't had a chance to jump on much since I'm a little busy with 2 babies. Things are going great! We are absolutely in love with these little babes. I am exclusively breastfeeding Grayson. Olivia has a tiny little mouth and has a hard time latching, so we are working on using a nipple shield which she is getting the hang of. Until she learns, I am pumping for her. I spend a lot of time with Grayson at the boob or attached to the pump, but I know it won't always be like that.

Kara-My left produces more than my right and that's the side Grayson favors more as well. I am getting anywhere from 1-4oz depending on the time of day, but that's after I feed Grayson as well.

Britt-I think you are who they are talking to about vision...I didn't go back far enough to read the post...if you see any type of spots definitely call the doc or go in. That is a major sign of pre-e. That's why I ended up delivering when I did.


----------



## frsttimemama

Nikki, glad your day was awesome! :)

Julie, great hearing from you! ! Glad all is well with you all. How is recovery? 

I finally had a good cry this evening when I got home, which was very helpful. Then we enjoyed the evening at a bon fire with family and friends. The only thing missing was S'mores! A friend gave us a beautiful fuzzy afghan made for our little guy. Hubby peeled his name off the wall, which was weird and hard but strangely ok. We are going to go to a fundraising breakfast at the local fire department in the morning and then go garage saling. Then I think we are going to my parents' house for awhile. I am headed to bed now though.. I'm so exhausted and sore.. back, hips, stomach, and ribs. Baby must be growing! My ankles are swollen, too. Not bad but enough. I miss my lasix! Lol.


----------



## brunettebimbo

:hugs: Sandy. I can't imagine how your feeling!

Julie so nice to hear from you. Glad your doing ok :)

AFM - Temperature rose this mornings so decided to :sex: before Tristan woke up, we got down to business and next minute the door flys open and there stands Tristan! He had climbed his gate and wandered in! :rofl: Thank goodness Hubby can move quick! 

2 sleeps until our holiday, can't wait!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Morning ladies. I woke up sick this morning. :( so now I can't sleep. 
Julie I love the pictures of the twins so cute! 
Sandy glad you had fun with your friends.


----------



## goldstns

Sandy- your one strong lady. Sending hugs.

julie- u sound awesome. Congrats. U go milk momma! Sounds like u r producing enough. Yay body.

bb- how funy and embarrassing! Did u get to finish? Is Tristan feeling better? Where r u going for holiday again?


----------



## brunettebimbo

Yeh he is feeling loads better. 
We are going to Center Parcs at Sherwood Forest. Can not wait!
https://www.centerparcs.co.uk/villages/sherwood/index.jsp


----------



## brunettebimbo

Really hoping I've ovulated. We are both getting sore from all the sex :rofl:


----------



## jury3

frsttimemama said:


> Julie, great hearing from you! ! Glad all is well with you all. How is recovery?

Recovery is going good! After the c-section I was bleeding more than they liked, so they were pushing on my uterus over and over again. Even with the spinal it was so painful. The next day I was extremely sore. After day 3 I started to move around more and feel better. I still have a little incision pain, but not too bad. 

Newborn shoot tomorrow! So excited for some good pics of these little guys :) They love to snuggle each other, so it should be really cute...


----------



## frsttimemama

Fx BB!

Julie they are adorable! !!! Glad you are doing well :)I Can't wait for more pictures!

Katrina, feel better!

Morgan, how are you? ?

Molly, how was your appointment? 

Today is a better day, thankfully.


----------



## goldstns

So adorable Julie!! How r u feeling about brothers wedding in like a week?


----------



## wavescrash

Deleting some of my Pinterest boards and came across one I had for breastfeeding. Wasn't sure if anyone would benefit from these few links but here they are anyway...

- Lactation Banana Bread: https://www.chow.com/recipes/28157-...nursing-mothers-lorins-lactation-banana-bread

- Power foods for better breastfeeding: https://www.examiner.com/article/power-foods-for-better-breastfeeding

https://media-cache-ec0.pinimg.com/originals/b5/c6/fc/b5c6fcb69d59d1a731ddc16415cd5c9d.jpg


----------



## Cowgirl07

Julie they are so cute I can't wait to see the pictures. 
Afm I hurt everywhere. I pretty much didn't sleep last night. I may take a nap since I drug my sorry butt to work I'm worn out.


----------



## jury3

goldstns said:


> So adorable Julie!! How r u feeling about brothers wedding in like a week?

I'm feeling good about it. I feel pretty good and the pediatrician said it was fine to take them. It's 2 weeks from today, so I should feel even better by then and hopefully we'll be even more in the swing of things. It should be interesting being our first time traveling with them though lol


----------



## frsttimemama

It will definitely be an adventure! :)

Katrina, feel better!

It's 5 am on my day off .. why am I awake? !


----------



## goldstns

Go back to bed sandy! Enjoy sleeping while you can


dh go pissed at me last night because I was pumping at 7 and Alia usually starts feeding for bed at 8. He felt like it was too close together. Plus Alia was being fussy for him while I was pumping.


----------



## frsttimemama

I was able to toss and turn and doze til 7-730. I was having craaaazy dreams by then so I got up and found some breakfast (I want bacon like every single day for the last mobth or so!) then started cleaning and laundry. Hopefully my MIL forgot or I can be done and ready for a nap or grocery shopping before she comes up. 

Nikki, how silly of him! I hope he got over it quickly!


----------



## frsttimemama

Good news.. house is clean, my MIL didn't come to help, and laundry is almost cauggt up! My house smells amaxing, my back and hip are killing me, and now it is time to get ready and go for groceries. I love being productive. :) I stress about my house being messy or not clean to my standards anyway. Lol. What sounds good for dinner this week? Suggestions?

Oh and Hubby said this morning .. you are getting rouuuund! Your belly is rounder. Haha. He is silly. I assured him things were about to get rounder. Lol


----------



## clynn11

Ash, I think you look like you've dropped a bit! Let's hope Lux stays in for a few more weeks at least!

BB- Do you think you O'd?? FX! I hope Tristan is feeling better and that you have a great time on your trip!

Waves- Happy birthday to Hannah! She's so adorable! Getting to be a big girl!

Julie- So glad that everything is going well! I love all your pictures, the babies are adorable and I am sure you have your hands full with two!! Can't wait to see pics from the newborn shoot!

Katrina :hugs: I am sorry you're sick :( I hope you feel better soon!!

Sandy :hugs: Sorry you had a hard day but that is completely understandable! Yay for getting rounder ;) Lol. I love it! I've been craving lasagna. Gonna try to get my mama to make it for me when we go for dinner tomorrow night! Lol!


----------



## brunettebimbo

I think I may have done! Right boob is sore and cervix is beginning to close. That usually happens after O!

We go tomorrow so probably won't get on much.


----------



## goldstns

Have fun bb!!


----------



## clynn11

Morgan- Thinking of you!! Marley Jaye is so precious! I hope you're home and having an easy time adjusting to your new babe!


----------



## clynn11

Molly, Sonia, Ash, and Britt!! You guys are next!!! Holy crap! Your babies are gonna be here before you know it!!


----------



## TTCaWee1

Hey ladies! Happy Sunday. 

Nikki - boo hoo for DH. They get 10 min of crankiness and to them it feels like an hour. Ellie was fussing while I was in the shower and DH was all bent out of shape bc he couldn't eat. Welcome to my world buddy. 

My subdivision had a community yard sale yesterday so we got up early and went around. I filled up my car with toys! Got probably over $200 worth of toys for $30. Mostly vtech ones and they usually go for $15-$20 each. Got a coach purse for $10 and a lamppost for the back yard for $10. So I think Ellie is set on toys for the year. At least until she is upright.


----------



## Cowgirl07

I feel much better today thanks ladies. 
Sandy can we see a picture? 
Rachel I'm glad you found some deals.


----------



## goldstns

Awesome Rachel! We will do the same this garage sale season!

dh is ready for my mom to move out. I totally appreciate how long he's lasted.... I couldn't do that with his mom! But I don't know how to say it to mom. Dh said he'd like something to be in the works before he regrets her...and I agree with that. Any ideas how I say something?


----------



## clynn11

Rachel- I love yard/garage sales. I saw the pic you posted, such a great deal!!!!

Glad you're feeling better katrina!

Nikki- did you guys talk about this beforehand? How long she'd be staying, etc? Maybe mention helping her look for another place? Or look up some places beforehand and tell her you saw some great places online.. etc. I'm sure she's expecting it to come at some point.


----------



## TTCaWee1

I agree with Katrina - we need a bump pic from Sandy!

Ugh Ellie cluster feeds in the evenings and is so fussy unless she's attached to the boob. DH wants to give her formula before bed to get her to last longer between feedings. She's been feeding at 11, 3am, then up at 6:30-7ish

I would love more sleep but I feel like its selfish. I may try it tonight while DH is at work just to see if he is right. I dunno, is that selfish of me?


----------



## Cowgirl07

No I don't think it's selfish.
Tomorrow I start round 2 of femara, I hope this bug doesn't make the side effects worse.


----------



## goldstns

Cassidy- great ideas. We talked about her staying til fall, but she said the other day her friend is separating from her dh and wants to get a place with mom...i said go for it. However, doesn't seem fast moving. I might ask how that's going?

rachel-that used to be alias schedule. Then she dropped the 11pm one. However I made her 9pm feed her bedtime in crib and I went to sleep. The last month she's pushed up the 9pm bed time to 8pm and pushed her 3am feed to 4am....so I get more sleep. However the truth is i go to sleep when she does...even if its 830pm. Cuz she's usually up by 6/7am. It gets easier soon! But if u wanna try formula you can. Or have dh do the 11pm feed with pumped milk and u can go to bed early. If u do formula don't over feed her. We did the 24 hr formula feed when she had jaundice and we over fed her and dh had to be up w her all night cuz she was puking all night.


----------



## goldstns

Oh rachel- I meant to also say Alia cluster feeds all night. My aunt just asked if we can get together Saturday, I said yes but lunch is best. I said that specifically because Alia likes to be attached to my boob at night. My inlaws come over one week night a week and bring dinner...sometimes I feel bad cuz Alia is so fussy because she's not attached to the boob all night. I literally come home from work and take my top off, get the boppy out, put Alia on it....and that's my night on the couch.


----------



## TTCaWee1

Glad I'm not the only one. It's so frustrating. I hope they grow out of it soon


----------



## brunettebimbo

If she's anything like Tristan no amount of extra milk/formula will help. I bought some bedtime milk for Tristan which is meant to be more filling but it didn't work. He just liked to feed. :lol:

AFM - I don't know what's going on, I've had no real temperature shift but I'm pretty sure I've ovulated. I had cramping, HSO cervix and EWCM. Now my CM has changed to creamy and my cervix is very much how it usually is after O. Also my boobs are agony, this has only ever happened after O. Any ideas why I wouldn't be getting a temperature shift if I have ovulated?


----------



## goldstns

Bb- sometimes the temp shift takes a few days. Or maybe thermometer is broken? Test under hot water. Also do u test in mouth or vag?


----------



## brunettebimbo

Vaginally. I have had it 10 months so maybe time for a new one!


----------



## frsttimemama

I was thinking it probably is about time for a picture. I will get one up tonight or in the morning. I may have to work a double today so we will see how that goes. :)

I'm choking down my first (half) cup of coffee since early January because I don't think I am gonna survive this early Monday otherwise. Ha.


----------



## goldstns

Alia has been up all night...wonder how my day will be...not sure I'll make it.


----------



## TTCaWee1

Oh Nikki that sucks. Ellie actually slept through her 11pm feeding. Didn't wake up until 3:30ish. So I bf her then gave her a bath, then gave 2 oz of formula then she passed out. I'll try it tonight but bf before and after the bath to see if I get the same results. Don't want to tell DH he was right yet....

Here is an awesome video for everyone...
https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=725636460814599&id=1147584189


----------



## TTCaWee1

Here's a better link
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ezDfo8DSnQs&sns=em


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Morning ladies.. I hope everyone had a great weekend...

Julie- So glad to hear from you and hear you are all doing well!!

I'm just popping in, not a ton of time to update!

Not sure if anyone saw, but Molly had Gabriel this weekend. I saw a picture on facebook.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Congratulations Molly! I saw the picture but wasn't sure if she posted yet. 
Bb I agree maybe it's time for a new one. 
Afm I'll be taking my first femara this morning. The weather here is awful and we lost another calf last night. Same reason as the first, poor little mite was bawling when dad found him.


----------



## wavescrash

Nikki - Leah didn't sleep much last night from 3:30 on so I'm right there with you. I'm dead tired right now.


----------



## goldstns

Ugh sry waves. Nights like these suck! Soda is what will get me through the day. I think alia's belly hurt here cuz she had lots of gas. I think I'll blame the Indian food (NO offense) I ate Saturday because she's never had it and nore have I. It was way yummy, but I think we both had issues eating it. Poor baby!

congrats molly!

rachel- glad it was a great night. What time did u do the bath routine?


----------



## goldstns

Rachel- I cried! Thx for posting that! IV been having a rough morning cuz dh said he might have to go out of town over mother day weekend. He's trying to be home by sat night, but isn't sure. Its hard cuz its my first moms day, and more then anything id like to be recognized by him because there have been plenty of hard parts these past few months and plenty of sleepless nights where IV let dh sleep and IV been by alia's side the whole time. Plenty of times dh couldn't handle her being fussy, but I HAD to accept it because..im mom.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Rachel-I love it!


----------



## TTCaWee1

lol it made me cry too. I made DH watch it. I get up every night with Ellie. Granted DH is back to work and is on nights this month but even when he is home, I am the one that does the diapers and feeds. I have to get up anyways to feed her so there is no sense in bitching at him to change a diaper if I am up anyways. 

I fed her around 8 and then did her bath soon after so maybe 8:30? I would like to try to do it earlier but for now until I'll stick to doing it around 8

Congrats to Molly! How many weeks was she?


----------



## Cowgirl07

I think she was around 35 weeks and 5 days.


----------



## HWPG

did any moms find that what you ate while pregnant did or did not have an effect on baby after birth? example: i currently have one cup of coffee in the morning. do you think Alek will be affected by coffee (1 cup) or not affected, since we both have it in our blood streams? (same with indian food and such - i eat it all, so i'm wondering if that is a good thing - sets us up for success - or it doesnt matter once they're out).


----------



## TTCaWee1

I don't drink coffee so I can't help you there. I can say that if I have a caffeinated soda, I don't notice a difference in her. Also haven't found any foods that bother her. So basically I am of no help lol


----------



## wavescrash

HWPG said:


> did any moms find that what you ate while pregnant did or did not have an effect on baby after birth? example: i currently have one cup of coffee in the morning. do you think Alek will be affected by coffee (1 cup) or not affected, since we both have it in our blood streams? (same with indian food and such - i eat it all, so i'm wondering if that is a good thing - sets us up for success - or it doesnt matter once they're out).

I drink A LOT of soda. Sometimes I drink nothing BUT soda during the day. When I was pregnant with Autumn, I wasn't a huge soda drinker by any means. She was my biggest baby at birth (7lbs 9oz.) She was a pretty easy baby from what I remember but this was nearly 9 years ago so I could be remembering wrong lol.

With Hannah, I refrained from caffeine the first 12 weeks and then gradually went back to my normal (heavy) soda drinking habits. She was born at 6lbs 5oz. She was a high maintenance baby, colicky and had a dairy intolerance. I didn't think caffeine played into any of it though.

With Leah, I couldn't (I should say... didn't) manage my caffeine intake. She was my smallest baby (6lbs 3oz) but has been a great baby so far and she's nearly 2 months old. She sleeps well, doesn't fuss unless she's hungry/tired/gassy.

So based just on my experience, I'd say caffeine hasn't affected my babies behaviors or anything like that but definitely affected their growth in utero, which prior to Leah's birth... I didn't think it was affecting them at all. But seeing how small she was compared to the other 2 and knowing I drank much more Pepsi during her pregnancy than the other 2, I'd be willing to blame her smaller size on caffeine intake... although it could be just because I can't carry bigger babies? That's what the docs kept saying lol.


----------



## goldstns

Mirolee- I can't really say. I'm not a coffee drinker. I have had 2 latte's while breastfeeding and it make my milk production reduced...so I stopped. I drink soda like 2x / week (only if I am dragging that day) and it doesn't seem to affect Alia. I would say I did the same when i was preggo. However, I just called daycare to check in on Alia and they said she must not be feeling well cuz she's sooo fussy and won't nap, is just crying all day. I think I'm going to blame the Indian food I had Saturday. That was the first time in my life IV eaten it... So if u have been eating it this whole time it might be of with alek's belly. My poor baby!! I think she just wants mommy! I'm tempted to leave work and go get her. 

Also, dh just found out its the following weekend he has to go out of town...yay!!


----------



## HWPG

yeah, i'm hoping if i introduce the spicy foods in utero and thru nursing, he'll like them also - along with all the other stuff. i've read that what you eat affects the flavor of your amniotic fluid, so i'm trying to really get a good variety in there now - cruciform veggies, avocado, garlic, spice. 
also, i know i've said it before, but i think this child will be a kung fu master. not only does he move all the time, he is strong! as in, i dont have a reference point so i think it's just normal kicking, but when others have felt it, they have all said, "wow that's really strong for how far along you are!".
down to double digit days.... cant believe it....!


----------



## Cowgirl07

My mom hates spicy food always has, while I love almost anything. :haha: sorry that's all the help I have. 
Dh is going hunting tonight. So I'm going to be home alone in this cold(42) rainy mess.


----------



## goldstns

Sry Katrina! I love rain...i sleep so well!

ohhh...i also started fenugreek pills on Thursday, could that have hurt alia's tummy....or be why she isn't feeling well? Anyone have insite on this?


----------



## Cowgirl07

I'm okay with being alone, well better then I used to be. I can't be that afraid besides the cop shop is across the street.


----------



## jury3

I've been having DW give Grayson a bottle of expressed milk for one of their early morning feedings. I think it's making him more strange about latching though, so I'm cutting those back out. I enjoy the sleep, but I don't want him to stop bfing. He's so finicky about latching already and he falls asleep so easily...I just worry he's not getting enough sometimes even though he has enough dirty diapers. 
These babies are a lot of work, that's for sure. Grayson was up for 2.5 hours last night and was kind of fussy. It's so hard when I just want to sleep and they have other plans. Thank goodness DW took 4 weeks off and my mom is here for another week too. I don't know what I'll do when mom's gone and DW goes back to work...

Here are some pics from our newborn shoot for those who aren't on fb! I love them!


----------



## Disneybaby26

Mirolee- I drank a coffe everyday Preggo and still have a cup everyday now and I don't think it makes a difference. Makayla sleeps and eats like a champion and I'm quite the adventurous eater myself, LOVE spicy Thai, Indian etc...

Awesome video Rachel!

Makaylas belly button fell off last night so it's time for our first big girl bath! We also decided that this meant she was all grown up and started transitioning her to her crib last night. 6lb3oz at the pedi this morning! A 7oz gain in a week!

Also, I love being home and never want to go back to work. Lol


----------



## Disneybaby26

OMG Julie, those are so amazing!!! We have our shoot tomorrow and that just made me so excited! Those little babies are just beautiful!!! :)


----------



## jury3

Kara-lol Olivia's fell off after the first week and Grayson's around 9 days. I am definitely not ready for the crib transition yet though! I also never want to go back to work!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Loved the pictures Julie! They are so precious. 
Kara awesome weight gain momma! 
Though af had left but I started spotting again today crap! Just what I need.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

I LOVE the pics julie!!!! They are just precious.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

To you ladies that just had babies.. did you get REALLY hot at the end of your pregnancy? I am sitting at my desk and I am on FIRE. I am literally sweating, and it's just gross. Our building is always a little warm, so I can't really get away from it.


----------



## Disneybaby26

For me it was just the swelling Britt- but it wasn't really warm here yet. If it had been I assume the overheating would have been a problem-the sweating is probably due to the increase in water. Hang in there momma, the third tri really is the hardest. Just keep reminding yourself you're in the home stretch and trust me, it's all worth it. Xo


----------



## wavescrash

Just a link about babies and sleep that's been useful to me over the last couple of years. The first 3 months they do basically nothing but sleep and if you don't get them to sleep "quick enough", they'll get overtired and harder and harder to get to sleep. Some babies are easier than others, obviously, but this was a great reference for me as to how much sleep and how often the baby should be getting at each stage of life.

https://www.troublesometots.com/are-you-keeping-baby-awake-too-long/


----------



## TTCaWee1

Nikki - I've been taking fenugreek when I remember. I haven't taken it since last night so I'll skip it today and see if she is less fussy in the evening. How old is she now? Close to 4 months? Maybe she's going to be an early teether?

Julie - I love the pics. Try unswaddling Grayson or tickling his back when you feed him. If you already unswaddle him try taking his pants off or something to make him a little chilly. That works for Ellie. Also if you change the diaper before that really wakes them up to eat. I can't imagine two. One is tiring enough. 

Kara - you are brave for putting her in her crib! I can't do it! I said I would at 8 weeks, which is today, but my cousin and his baby are coming on Friday and they are going to use Ellie's crib so maybe I'll just wait till next week....lol

Britt - I was always hot at the end but I was super swollen. 

Oh and Nikki that sucks DH has to go out of town. How long is he going to be gone?


----------



## wavescrash

Oh also - Julie, really adorable pictures. They both look like they're such old souls. Grayson especially. Hope that means they'll be calm and happy babies for you.

Also - so funny you ladies are wanting to stay home and not go back to work because I'm excited to go back to work to get some time away from the noise, mess and stress. I hate my job especially now that we have new management in place since I left, and our new HR manager is a total bitch and makes her own rules that aren't necessarily Target-policy but her own... and is apparently a two-faced backstabber... but hey... it's time away from the house and additional income. Never thought I'd be looking forward to going back to the red and khaki life lol. But I go back the week of May 11th.

And I never added but my dad just bought a brand new car so he's giving us his Cougar instead of just letting us borrow it. We should have it next weekend.


----------



## wavescrash

TTCaWee1 said:


> Julie - I love the pics. Try unswaddling Grayson or tickling his back when you feed him. If you already unswaddle him try taking his pants off or something to make him a little chilly. That works for Ellie. Also if you change the diaper before that really wakes them up to eat. I can't imagine two. One is tiring enough.

When I was breastfeeding in the hospital, they had me run a cool/wet rag across Leah to help wake her up to nurse when she'd fall asleep on the breast. A diaper wipe would work just as easily. Changing their diaper in the middle of the feeding works well, if they start feeding okay and then fall asleep in the middle of nursing.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Amanda that's awesome news, is that going to be your daily car?


----------



## wavescrash

Cowgirl07 said:


> Amanda that's awesome news, is that going to be your daily car?

It's likely going to be Tyler's car and I'll just drive our Focus that we have now. It's more compact which I'm used to. The Cougar was my first car so I know I can drive it... just much bigger than I'm used to now lol. I love our little Ford Focus though... and since it's 4-door and I'll likely be the one taking the girls to and from my mom's house before/after work, it's easier to deal with car seats with the 4-doors.


----------



## jury3

Britt-I wasn't super hot, but I was warmer than I had been the rest of the pregnancy. With the weather warming up and the swelling, I'm sure that makes it worse.



TTCaWee1 said:


> Julie - I love the pics. Try unswaddling Grayson or tickling his back when you feed him. If you already unswaddle him try taking his pants off or something to make him a little chilly. That works for Ellie. Also if you change the diaper before that really wakes them up to eat. I can't imagine two. One is tiring enough.




wavescrash said:


> When I was breastfeeding in the hospital, they had me run a cool/wet rag across Leah to help wake her up to nurse when she'd fall asleep on the breast. A diaper wipe would work just as easily. Changing their diaper in the middle of the feeding works well, if they start feeding okay and then fall asleep in the middle of nursing.

Our routine is to change diapers and then feed. It's like my boob just puts him in a coma...not even nursing, sometimes just being next to it lol I've tried the undressing to keep him cool, sometimes it works. I do the tickling and annoying him, but sometimes he is just so out it doesn't help. However, he has a tendency to freak out (flapping arms around, fussing, shaking head from side to side), so sometimes we swaddle him just to keep his arms down especially if there's no one to help hold his arms out of the way. 
I could try not swaddling him for sleep...he likes to be super warm and toasty so I'll just have to make sure he has plenty of blankets. It's just crazy how different he and Olivia are already. She is so calm and generally easy. He isn't difficult, but definitely trickier. For the photo shoot yesterday she would be in position and waiting, he was the one that was difficult to keep calm and position.

For anyone doing a newborn shoot...make sure you bring LOTS of wipes and diapers! lol We got peed on and pooped on several times. I can't tell you how many times they would even just have little sharts...we had to go buy more wipes to make it through! lol Possibly bring something for you to wear while they are just shooting baby and change when it's your turn to be in the pics. Bring lots of extra blankets too to keep them warm for positioning (even if it's warm in there...and expect to be hot and sweaty), they poop on those too lol


----------



## Disneybaby26

Thanks Julie-I was wondering about that!! DH and I aren't going to be in them and ill be alone with the photographer-oh boy!!


----------



## RobertRedford

Hi Ladies. I feel awful because i have been so MIA. I'm still reading here along as much as I can, just been insanely busy with work, have a nasty head cold, and trying to keep my head up! I still love you all and wouldn't be where I am today without all of your support!

I will try to catch up later when I have time...its 2pm and I just had a chance to drink my coffee (from 6am!). Did I mention that work has been INSANE?! holy.shit.crazy better describes it. 

Congrats to all the new mommas, all of those babies are too freaking cute. I can't wait to meet the rest of our new additions.. can't believe that all of you are SO close. 

To those of you who haven't received a gift, shoot me a message. They have all been sent but some got sent back-- I transposed numbers, etc. I want to be sure that everyone receives their gift! 

Keep in touch on facebook too, I check it regularly.


----------



## goldstns

Rachel- dh is going to Kansas because we r "inheriting" a camper from his family in Chicago...and that's the meeting spot they picked.... However he just realized it will be the weekend after mothers day!! Yay!!

sooo no promises ... I need a few more days to make a determination because Alia isn't feeling well which might mean she's eating less... But the fenugreek might have increased my milk. Last 2 weeks I was averaging 13-14 oz/work day...today I did 16.5oz . And IV been taking it since Thur or Fri (can't remember).


----------



## goldstns

Rachel- she will be 4 month in exactly a week! Wow, can't believe it! It can b teething. However, if she's fussy when we get home I'll give her gripe water, cuz I think its her belly...and usually this lasts 24 hr. So she should sleep fine tonight


----------



## goldstns

Robert- miss u!!

julie- cute babies! Your a super mom.


----------



## Cowgirl07

I'm confused, I got my coverage letter for my hsg. I have to pay $59! That can't be all of it, they billed it as a xray, not infertility. I'm surprised.


----------



## asmcsm

Can't wait to see pics of Molly's little man!!!

Julie- The babies' pics are too cute! They're so sweet <3 Glad that between you and DW things seem to be going pretty well. LOL at the peeing and pooping during the photo shoot. My boss' wife is the one that usually poses babies in our newborn photography and she gets peed and pooped on all the time lol. We also use heating pads to slip under the blankets to keep the babies asleep during the shoots and our studio gets SO HOT because they crank up the heater for the babies

Kara- can't wait to see your pictures too!

Amanda- miss you!! I feel ya on the busy work, we're going through graduation season which means that we're slammed with senior photo shoots and proms etc so I've been slammed in the editing room. Most of the time I only get to skim through what everyone wrote and don't have time to respond

Niki- Can't believe Alia is already going to be 4 months!! Seems like yesterday that you got your miracle bfp!

AFM, not too much going on. Felt a little nauseous this morning so hoping morning sickness doesn't decide to make a comeback at the end. My belly has been itching like a mofo but trying not to scratch because it makes stretch marks worse which mine are already spreading like crazy :?. Getting excited for baby shower on Saturday though!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Hope you have a fun shower this weekend Ashlee!


----------



## frsttimemama

Julie, adorrrrable!

I read and forgot the rest. Sorry ladies! I'm pooped. 3.5 more hours to go!


----------



## goldstns

Ash- my belly was sooo itchy too!! I'd catch myself scratching it til it bled. And after birth my whole body itched like crazy.


----------



## HWPG

RR, I didn't receive my gift (if I was supposed to), not sure if I was on the list. But since I'm on iPad, i don't know how to pm you. I will try to get on my computer later.


----------



## TTCaWee1

I love that 3 of us chose Rae, Mae, and Jaye for middle names!


----------



## goldstns

I want a Marley and Evan pic!


----------



## asmcsm

Thanks Katrina!

Ugh niki that sounds horrible! But I agree, there need to be some Marley and Evan pics!

Rachel, I thought that was funny and cute too


----------



## frsttimemama

I agree.. baby pics please!

Katrina, how awesome! !

Amanda, hope you are doing well!

Nikki and Waves, I hope your girls sleep better tonight! 

I am so sore! I was sore when I got up, I think I overdid it yesterday. My back, left hip, and inner thighs are in agony. Then add a double shift, and I have swollen ankles to add. Hot shower and hot rice pack here I come!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Sorry girls only a quick skim read whilst I'm away. 

Molly congratulations!
Julie beautiful pictures, you sound like your doing great!
Sandy try and get some rest, hope you feel better soon!

AFM - What a nightmare it was getting here!

We got about 40 minutes into our journey and hit almighty traffic, we couldn't turn round and there wasn't any junctions we could get off at. We crawled about 3 miles in 2 hours. There had been a lorry and a trailer on fire a few miles ahead. We managed to get to the service station and decided to eat lunch there. As we parked up we realised our car was leaking diesel :cry: We ended ringing the AA who came out to us (they also got stuck the the traffic coming to is) who luckily managed to fix it, I thing something needed tightening. We then set off again and hit the traffic. About 10 minutes in the roads cleared and we made it. A journey that should have taken 2 and a half hours took us from 10am to 4.30pm!

The lodge is gorgeous, we have squirrels and ducks on the doorstep and a lake out the back of the patio. We went swimming after the kids had eaten, the pool is amazing, it's full of palm trees, slides and waves, there's even a but that you go through on the inside and it takes you to a warm pool outside and rapids. Tristan is loving it, he's been down all the big slides already even though Hubby chickened out :lol:

This morning we are off to do something called Creepy Crawlies. Should be fun because I don't like spiders! :rofl:

Temperature is gradually going up and boobs are very sore so hoping I've ovulated! I don't know how much more sex we can take :lol: 

I will try and update when I can but signal isn't too great. Hope your all ok :)


----------



## goldstns

Ugh...shes not sleeping again! She went down at 830pm...up at midnight and now its 220 and were up...usually it just gets worse at this point in the night. I just want to cry.


----------



## goldstns

I am think this is 4 month sleep regression... Ugh!! They said it lasts for 2-4 weeks. Dh and I might switch to each taking her every other night until this is over. He can give her a bottle. But I read about it and it totally sounds like what Alia is going threw.... First 5 hr of sleep r great and then its ever 90 min waking up.


----------



## TTCaWee1

Oh no Nikki! Try keeping her up later or maybe give her a breast milk bottle so she gets nice and full? I'll have to look into this 4 month thing. Sounds like it sucks. Ellie has gotten into a routine of waking around 3:30 and up for the day around 6:30. I didn't take any fenugreek yesterday and she wasn't crabby at all. I wonder if it makes the milk taste funny since it makes my pee smell? I didn't even associate the crankiness with the fenugreek till you mentioned it. I'm going to stay off it for a few days and see if I get my happy baby back.


----------



## goldstns

Rachel- I suggest looking it up. Apparently it is a phase as their sleep pattern changes from infant to adult (like ours). It lasts 2-4weeks and then will go back to normal. She isn't hungry the 5x she wakes.... Her sleep pattern just wakes her. However that is very interesting with the fenugreek.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Had to call my OB at 3:30 am this morning. Ugh.. Yesterday at about 11am I got this really intense headache that came on really quick and with it came nausea. I had it all day but it died down a little in the afternoon. By dinner time though, it was back. So I just laid on the couch all night and had to take a tylenol at 10:30pm. Woke up at 1am with my head screaming. I just felt "off" So I laid there for two hours before calling my OB. He didn't do much. Asked me some questions and told me to take some benadryl to fall back asleep. I didn't because I knew i'd never be able to get up for work, but somehow I did fall asleep. 

Slight headache still lingering. I have an appointment on Friday. Not sure if I should move it or not.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Bb I'm sorry your trip got off to a rocky start. I hope it's smooth from here on out and you have a lovely time. 
Nikki oh no, I hope she gets some sleep soon. 
Sandy I hope your feeling better today. 
Afm: I'm tired but didn't have any real side effects from femara yet.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Moved my appointment to this morning because headache is still here. I'm sure it's nothing, but I feel like I shouldn't wait until friday to get looked at. 

After that i'm going home to rest since I got about 3 hours of sleep last night.


----------



## frsttimemama

Yiked Nikk! I'm sorry. :( Poor mama!

Bb, crazy trip! Glad you are having fun!

Katrina, yay for no side effects!

Britt, hope you feel better!

Afm, I'm alive this morning. Exhausted and sore, but alive! Lol. Longggg week at work. Lots going on and lots of hours. I'm craving griiled pork chop and baked potato with sour cream and asparagus so Hubby is going to make that for me tonight :)


----------



## wavescrash

Good luck Britt. Keep us updated!


Leah didn't sleep well last night either. She normally goes 6-10 hours between her bedtime feeding and waking in the middle of the night but last night she only went 5 hours. OH got up to feed her and she only took 3 oz and then wanted no more so he tried to put her down but she was still hungry (he gets lazy with late night feedings... if she doesn't easily take it he assumes she doesn't want more which is NEVER the case lol) so she was fussing. She sleeps on my side of the bed so when she's fussing, I'm awake the entire time. He finally got back out of bed to try getting her to finish the bottle (which she did) and she finally went back to bed. She fussed on and off after that again and then woke up screaming around 7. She wasn't hungry so I changed her diaper and just sat with her, rocking her in my lap and she dozed off. After awhile I transferred her still sleeping to her swing and had breakfast, then laid down on the floor next to the swing and napped for maybe a half hour until she woke up and ate. She barely got through the bottle and was fast asleep again and now she's in her swing so I can catch up on things online, do the dishes and plan out my crock pot dinner for tonight.

I wish I could nap more but then dishes and dinner would never get done. I'm just going to try to go to bed at a normal hour tonight assuming she does as well.


Unrelated and has nothing to do with anyone in this group, I just need to vent. It's really hard to keep my mouth shut when it comes to some parenting abilities. I'm farrrrr from the perfect parent & I definitely don't know everything about anything. But there's this mom in my due date group that is driving me crazy. She's a first time mom and her daughter (3 days older than Leah) is having a very hard time napping during the day. She's very fussy all the time, VERY overtired (she barely naps during the day) and the mom is always complaining about it. So people offer suggestions and we give all kinds of advice and she just ignores it and makes excuses why she's not going to try this or that. She's had a few times where she's been very concerned about the baby and we tell her she needs to call her pediatrician and she says "well we have an appointment in 2 weeks so I'll just wait until then." If your child is not sleeping and is screaming all day and night and you're seriously worried enough to keep asking for our help, call the damn doctor and see them sooner. Maybe there's a deeper issue going on or they have a better suggestion than we do. She says her daughter will nap if she's holding her but refuses to do that because she doesn't want her to develop it into a habit which I can understand but if your child is seriously NOT sleeping all day long and her eyes are bloodshot from overtiredness and she's screaming and miserable and clearly tired, why would you not do WHATEVER it takes to give your child some relief?

I don't mean to put her on blast like that... I'm just so frustrated because it's been going back and forth again this morning (has been like this for a little over 2 weeks now.) There are so many things she can be doing to help herself and her daughter and she just refuses and makes excuses but continues to complain about it. I just feel so bad for her baby, how tired and exhausted (from crying and lack of sleep) she must be. She said her daughter was napping with the pacifier in her mouth but would spit it out and wake up screaming for it so she wanted to take the pacifier away so she didn't have to worry about constantly putting it back in her mouth. Just hold it in the baby's mouth and let her get some freaking sleep :(

Ugh. Sorry... like I said, don't mean to call her out like this but I'm just so frustrated over it and she's not listening to anyone's help and I just feel for that poor baby.


----------



## TTCaWee1

Poor baby waves! She sounds selfish. That makes me mad. I am probably the worst when it comes to calling the dr bc of what I do, BUT if my baby was screaming all the time, I would definitely be calling! Is she bf or bottle feeding? Maybe she is hungry? Or colicky? Ugh I still don't know what I'm doing but I do know if Ellie was crying and had bloodshot eyes from not sleeping, I would hold her standing up on one leg if that got her to sleep....


----------



## Cowgirl07

Britt I hope you feel better soon. 
Amanda that is so sad I feel sorry for the little baby. I snuggle to much with my dog according to Dh, I would much rather cuddle with a baby. 
Still feeling relatively human, no headaches, hot flashes or sweats yet.


----------



## goldstns

Poor baby, waves. I mean Alia is acting different and first thing I did this morning was call her doc (still waiting to hear back). Next thing is no more fenugreek today since Rachel saw a difference. By baby's comfort comes first.... Even if that means a little less milk. I'd rather one day go to formula if I run low but know she's able to sleep well now (aka stop the fenugreek if that's effecting her). End result is baby comes first!!


----------



## wavescrash

Exactly... she seems to be worrying too much about what all the books/websites say. She's talking about training her baby to not need the pacifier or to nap during the day. It's not a dog, you don't train them at 8 weeks old. You cater to them until they're a bit more mature developmentally. She's bottle-feeding and went from saying the new formula she tried is working to now saying no formula has worked. I suggested hypoallergenic formula in case her baby is dealing with a milk intolerance (which Hannah went through & was on Alimentum because of it) but she just went on to say her current formula seems to be working. This was maybe a week ago? Now she's saying the formula isn't working so I again suggested trying a hypoallergenic formula and she just ignored me lol.

It's so hard to not force my opinions on her because she's free to parent how she chooses, I just feel for that baby :(


----------



## goldstns

Ok thank u fenugreek...iv never made so.much milk in one sitting.... However rt boob made 7oz and left boob made 2.5 oz....is this normal? Do I need to call my ob?


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Just got back from doctor.. no protein in my urine and my BP was 128/84. It seems my diastolic number keeps climbing however. It was 78 over the weekend and it's normally in the 60's. Still the doc said she wasn't TOO concerned yet but that I did have a lot of classic pre e symptoms and to come back on Friday for my regular appointment. She took two vials of blood as well. She told me to come home and take a tylenol PM and go to bed. So i'm doing just that. Hopefully some sleep will kill the headache.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Britt Fx you get better, hope you get some sleep.


----------



## TTCaWee1

Wow that's awesome Nikki - 7 oz?! I have no idea what's normal or not bc I have broken boobs. Ellie has been crying since 10 am and fed at 6:30, 8, 10, 11, 12 - bottle, and I finally just gave the boob again and she passed out eating....cluster feeding sucks.


----------



## RobertRedford

Mirolee, Of course you were on the list. I'll check on your gift!

Waves, how awful of that momma. Maybe i'm overly concerned but I will probably be at the doctor every.single.time something happens to my children!

Nikki, I hope you can get some rest, that sleep pattern changing sounds rough! hugs.

I vote that we also need more pictures of all the babies!


----------



## goldstns

Doc has no good info. Basically told me to let her cry it out and only feed her at the "normal" 4am feed that she had gotten used to. Only thing she thinks is maybe growth spurt, separation anxiety or ear infection. I decided for my own sake of knowing I'm taking her to the doc today to make sure she is physically healthy. Otherwise I'm stopping fenugreek for 48hr to see if that helps. Its hard for me to think that's the problem since she is drinking milk pumped months ago at daycare. So it isn't even like she's drinks tons of milk with the fenugreek in it. But its worth trying. My ob said the difference in milk production between boobs is normal.ugh, I want my happy sleeping beauty back! It will be soooo hard to not attend to her when she's crying! I almost hope its an ear infection so I know shell feel better soon once medically treated.


----------



## TTCaWee1

I would do the same Nikki. I don't think it is the fenugreek bc Ellie is cranky again today. I think we just had a good day yesterday. I am going to try pumping during the day and restarting the fenugreek, bf through the night and pumping once a night. I think she is more satisfied when she gets a bottle, and I will know how much she is getting. During the night, she usually only feeds off one boob and goes right back to sleep. I don't know if she cluster feeds because she isn't getting enough each time or if it's just her thing but she does it for a few hours each day. Usually in the evenings but can also be in the morning. If my milk production doesn't go up I think I am going to have to start supplementing with formula bc I am going back to work in 4 weeks and if shes eating every 2 hours there is no way that I will have enough milk for her while I am at work. Also I highly doubt I can go pump every 2 hours working in a busy ER....

I think my boobs are dying.


----------



## goldstns

Rachel so sorry. I take 6 pills of fenugreek (610mg)...2 pills 3x a day. I have seen a HUGE increase of milk! IV only pumped 2x today and I'm at 15oz and before the fenugreek in 3 pump sessions I got a total of 13-14oz. So I still have one more pump session left today at work and I'm already at 15oz...so I'm guessing I'll get to a total of 20ish oz today when last week was like 13.5 oz average.


----------



## clynn11

Britt- so glad there's no proteins in your urine! Hope your body is just feeling a bit off and gets back to normal.. or as normal as you can feel during pregnancy, soon! Lol!

Nikki & Rachel- sorry you ladies are having some rough nights. I hope your baby girls and you start getting good nights rest and easier days ASAP!

BB- Crappy traffic getting there, but sounds like you guys are having a great time!!! 

OMG Sandy that sounds sooooo delicious you are literally making my mouth water right now!!!


----------



## Disneybaby26

Britt-I hope you feel better!!

5 hour newborn shoot this morning-I've never been so tired in my life but I think we got some really great shots! I didn't pump the whole time and finally just sat down and got 10oz in 10minutes, my poor boobies lol I had to switch bottle mid sesh. The doctor laughe at me yesterday when I asked if there was a BM donation bank in CT. I thought that was weird bc I think there must be!!


----------



## TTCaWee1

Ellie hasn't pooped in 36 hours and is super gassy. How long can they go before I should call the dr?


----------



## Disneybaby26

Rachel- I'm super impressed you know it's 36 hours!! Do you write everything down?? Have you tried gripe water or mylecon drops?


----------



## HWPG

my other mommy friends have tried a qtip with vaseline and massaging the bum hole - ONLY the cotton tip goes in, just a tiny bit.
just a suggestion.


----------



## TTCaWee1

I just typed 36 hours because it was quicker than typing middle of the night the night before last which would have made it around 36 hours


----------



## TTCaWee1

And yes she's had both. I'm sure she will have a huge blow out later tonight after her bath...


----------



## wavescrash

Disneybaby26 said:


> The doctor laughe at me yesterday when I asked if there was a BM donation bank in CT. I thought that was weird bc I think there must be!!

On FB, look up Human Milk 4 Human Babies - (Your State Name). You can donate to local moms that way if you're interested.



Disneybaby26 said:


> Rachel- I'm super impressed you know it's 36 hours!! Do you write everything down?? Have you tried gripe water or mylecon drops?

You can download the smartphone app called Total Baby. It's $4.99 I think but I've used it with Hannah & Leah now. It's great at keeping track of EVERYTHING for you.


----------



## goldstns

I did write everything down for 6 weeks. 
rachel- bf babies can go weeks with out pooping, but doesn't hurt to call.

doc said Alia is physically fine and its behavioral... But didn't tell is what to do. She said its too early to sleep train. However she recommend to only allow her less then 2 hr between sleeping.currently her bed time is 730/8 and then about 30min feed.... So asleep around 830...she said make that earlier.


----------



## TTCaWee1

So Nikki the doc only wants her awake for max 2 hours at a time? Glad she's physically ok. Doesn't make it easier though. 

Only reason I questioned the poo was bc she usually has poop in nearly every diaper and has a few blowouts a day but she's had nothing since the other night. Guess I'll just keep an eye on it.


----------



## Disneybaby26

Ahhhh the impending blow-out...what fun! We had a frontal tummy-time blow out the other day. I didn't hear it and picked her up and was shocked! Lol


----------



## goldstns

Rachel- does she seem sick in any way? It doesn't hurt to call! 

well docs main point was to have Alia sleep more.... Well when we got home, dh went to get room to rock her and she passes out for an hour!


----------



## TTCaWee1

No she doesn't seem sick at all. Just fussy. I think a lot of it is gas. She's been farting a lot. And I say fart instead of toot because these aren't cute little toots. They are smelly man farts.


----------



## goldstns

Rachel (& anyone who has a baby that has a fav boob)-i/doc figured out that she is getting flat head because she likes to look right more then left. Meaning her left neck muscles are stiffer then her right side. Therefore eating off my right boob is harder for her. So make sure your baby is turning her head equally to both sides, specially when sleeping so her neck muscles are being treated equal.

well I'm rocking Alia to sleep at its 640pm. I hope this doesn't just mean shell sleep well til midnight and then up the rest of the night...her eyes r closed, so i guess she's tired. If this works I'll b happy to get sleep and that Alia is happy, but sad cuz i won't get much time with her during the week days.


----------



## Disneybaby26

Lmao-smelly man farts!


----------



## asmcsm

Lol at smelly man farts. 

Just finished putting up the decal on baby girls wall. I LOVE it! But now my back is killing me and I'm so ready for bed lol
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 41.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## brunettebimbo

That looks beautiful :)


----------



## TTCaWee1

Very cute Ashlee!


----------



## frsttimemama

Adorable Ashlee!

Hope everyone's babies let them get some sleep!

This work week needs to hurry up. I'm so exhausted and it's only Wednesday. I should have come home and laid around last night, but I cleaned and did laundry instead. I can't handle the mess.. but today I am too tired to much care. Lol.


----------



## goldstns

Ashlee- love it!!!

update: Alia went down for the night at 7pm (I went to sleep at 730pm...yes I was out). She woke at 10pm. I decided to feed her. She woke at midnight. I didn't think she could b hungry so dh rocked her. This was very frustrating for us. She screamed while her rocked her until 1am, then final went to sleep. Now its 4am and I'm feeding her. I think tonight has already been better. I'm sure rest of the week might still be hard, but hoping for some success. I wanted dh to stick with the wake that I didn't think was a food wake cuz I don't want her to think shell always get mommy and boob snuggles every time she wakes cuz my girlfriends 18 month old still wakes at night for cows milk cuz mommy also snuggles him for 30 min. Now she has a new born and her dh took over helping the 18 month old at night and within a few nights he stopped waking for milk cuz it was no longer mommy snuggle time. Daddy just gave him a sippy of milk and sent him to bed on his own.

however, I forgot to ask doc, but I think I'm going to try teething gel, just to rule that out. Sheds not showing any signs of teething, but it won't hurt her to have the gel even if she isn't teething, just to give me the opportunity to rule it out.

sry I'm post bombing about this!! I won't be hurt if u don't read my posts. I just know there is a chance one of u will also go threw this and I hope this info will help.


----------



## frsttimemama

Glad she seems to have slept better! I think that the teething gel is a great idea. Don't be sorry! :)


----------



## Cowgirl07

Love the room Ashlee. 
Nikki I hope the sleeping gets figured out soon. 
Afm I'm going to work in this disgusting weather.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Morning ladies! Feeling a lot better today.. still have the slightest headache, but I got a lot of GOOD quality sleep last night and I feel like a new woman today. 

ash- that decal looks awesome!!


----------



## frsttimemama

Britt, the Tylenol PM helps me, too. I am out and haven't taken any for several weeks, and I can reall vtell a difference.


----------



## frsttimemama

I am seriously STARVING like allllll the time lately. I don't know why. Geesh! Lol


----------



## goldstns

Sandy- how r the sugars now that your starting to feel better?


----------



## frsttimemama

They are MUCH better! Still an occasionally higher one, but for the most part, they are fine. It's just hard because I have been starving lately so I worry about them.


----------



## wavescrash

Leah didn't let me get much sleep again last night. Woke up around 3-3:20 so I got up to make the bottle and she fell back asleep. I laid down in bed and dozed off, she got up to eat at 3:40-ish, screaming bloody murder.

She took forever to take the bottle because she was eating so fast, it was coming out the sides of her mouth. So I'd take the bottle out to wipe her face quick and she'd start screaming hysterically. Did that on and off for 15 minutes until she finally calmed down. After the bottle I sat in the living room with her, patting her back and whatnot hoping to get her to doze off before I put her back down to sleep but she wouldn't... so eventually I just put her back in the Rock & Play and rocked it while lying in bed. She fussed on and off for over an hour or so.

OH woke up at 7am and offered to take the day off work so I could sleep in since she had me up 3 nights in a row and hasn't been napping well during the day. He came home sick from work yesterday and still wasn't feeling that great so it kinda worked out. So I got to sleep until 10. He said he figured I'd have slept until noon so I totally could have but I didn't want to waste the day away.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

it's a great thing Sandy! I just don't want to get in the habit of taking it when I don't really need it. That could be bad! LOL


----------



## TTCaWee1

Ellie slept from 11pm-4am, woke up to eat, then back to sleep till 8:30, ate again then passed out until 10:30. She was wide awake after her bath last night so I think she was overtired. She's still fussy and hasn't pooped. Not even a smidge. So I left a msg for the dr. She just seems uncomfortable and it's off from her normal pooping pattern.

Waves how is Hannah lately? Has she been any better?


----------



## wavescrash

TTCaWee1 said:


> Waves how is Hannah lately? Has she been any better?

For the most part, she's been much better. We still have moments where she's a total snot (terrible two's at their finest!) but as long as she gets a good night's sleep and a decent nap, most days are good. She gets ornery in the evening closer to dinner/bed time but that's just because she's getting tired.


----------



## brunettebimbo

I thought I ovulated CD14 but I think FF friend will put it at CD18!

Depending on my chart And if I get cross hairs for CD18 I will test on 12th May.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Fx Bb! 
Waves glad Hannah is better. 
Afm just got done freezing my tail off! I hate ttc, I want to be pregnant! Because I had the flu everyone assumes I am pregnant. Garr!


----------



## TTCaWee1

And we have poop! Lots and lots of poop! I tried Vaseline earlier and it did nothing. Dr had me do 1/4 of a child glycerin suppository. It took about an hour to work.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Good!


----------



## clynn11

YAAY for poop!! Lol

Katrina- Ugh, it's the hardest when people love to assume you're pregnant when you're TTC. :hugs:

Britt- So glad you're feeling better and got some sleep!!

Waves- Sorry that Leah is not sleeping well. FX she gets into a good routine soon!!

Ash- the decal is adorable!!!!

Nikki- Hoping each night it goes more and more smoothly!!!


----------



## Ingodshand

Just wanted to pop in and say hi! Been trying to read along but it is so hard these days. Thinking of you and praying for some more bfp and healthy babies!!


----------



## TTCaWee1

I just broke down and cried for the first time since being home from the hospital because Ellie has cried alllllllll day long. I know she was uncomfortable bc she was constipated. She was so gassy too and hasn't really slept all day. She finally pooped and it filled her diaper with thick (sorry) poo. Poor baby. I thought she'd feel better after but she just cried and cried until she finally fell asleep. I have literally held her all day long. Haven't even showered....DH is at work tonight too. I hope she's out for the night and wakes up happy with a clean colon in the morning.


----------



## Disneybaby26

Awe Rachel- deep breathes mama!! That really is the worst feeling when you know they're hurting and inconsolable :( Poor baby girl, I hope she feels better in the morning!

Ashlee- that decal is ridiculously cute!!

DH plays softball a couple nights a week and before I got Preggo I vowed that for every night he went out and had "fun" I would have a night off too. He went to softball last night for 4 hours, so tonight I came to my moms, drank some wine and ate Doritos on the couch. :) Peace and quiet, mommy time.


----------



## goldstns

Rachel- so sry. Alia has those days. And having dh to help is key. Hope she sleeps well. IV learned over tired babies are the hardest to work with!


----------



## goldstns

Daycare told me Alia rolled over al by herself when napping yesterday!!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Sorry Rachel :hugs: Those days are tough!

Nikki how exciting!

AFM - Finally got crosshairs although FF has given me dashed ones?


----------



## frsttimemama

Yay for poop Rachel! Sorry you had a rough day. Hope ladt night got better!

Glad you got xhairs BB!

Aww how exciting Nikki! Hope she slept better.

I am completely and utterly exhausted. I'm to the point where I can cry at the drop of a hat. Ugh. This week needs to get over.. but I have a 13 hour day ahead of me.


----------



## frsttimemama

Baby belly 18+5.. now granted I was a bit of a chub beforehand, but I think my belly popped. And my new favorite thing is honey roasted cashews. YUMMMM!
 



Attached Files:







119a4nt.jpg
File size: 16.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Disneybaby26

Adorable bump Sandy!! Honey roasted cashews sound amazzzzing!!

Has anyone tried "club" diaper brands? Kirkland from costco or berkley and Jensen from bjs? Thinking about giving them a try!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Adorable Sandy! 
Rachel sorry! 
Nikki that's awesome news. 
Afm feeling slightly better today. I have a bridal shower this weekend then we are going out with bil and his gf so that's something to look forward too.


----------



## frsttimemama

Thanks! I got a little bag last night.. I need a big container! Lol.

I've considered trying Sam's Club brand but I'm nervous to.


----------



## frsttimemama

Katrina that sounds fun! We are going garage saling Saturday morning and otherwise, IDK. Glad you feel better!


----------



## goldstns

We use Kirkland wipes. We use pampers swaddle diapers cuz we love the yellow to blue pee line. We order from amazon ... Found it to be cheapest and we have free shipping cuz of prime. Cheaper then Costco even


----------



## goldstns

But to be honest 70% of the time she's in cloth


----------



## Ingodshand

Rachel- so sorry you had a rough day. It can be so hard but hopefully she is feeling better today!

Kara- so jealous of your night out! I am really trying to breastfeed so a night away well not happen yet! Cannot wait though!

Sandy- i would say you have popped!! So cute! When do you find out the gender?

Bb- yay for crosshairs!!

Nikki- i m taking mother's milk plus. It has fenugreek and other herbs. I think it works great and does not affect Evan at all. It is a liquid too.
Afm- just got done another marathon nursing session and about to get in the shower. I an really glad that i have made it this far with bf but it is so hard. I thought it would be easier since it is my second time but my nipples are just on fire! At least i am able to keep up my supply which i could not with Alyssa.


----------



## Disneybaby26

Lol me too, Sandy!!

Also, anyone have a side sleeper? Miss Kay refuses to swaddle and definitely prefers her side. She does her back fine at nighttime and I know that's best but wants to be on her die for naps. Thoughts? We've got a personality coming through over here!!


----------



## Disneybaby26

I was just checking out amazon, Rachel, you're right!! Thank you!!


----------



## frsttimemama

Thanks Sarah :) Our anatomy scan is next Friday. Can't wait to see him/her again. Everyone says girl except my sister-in-law so we will see. I'm thinking boy. Sorry you are having a tough time! I can't imagine flaming nipples.. yikes! Would love more pictures when you can!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Sandy - Yay!! What a cute bump!

Rachel - Sorry you had a tough day..

I obviously have no experience with diapers yet, but my daycare lady said she LOVES the target brand. We got a bunch of different kinds at the baby shower, so I guess we'll see what we like. 

afm- I can offically say my due date is NEXT MONTH!!! Here's to hoping this girl comes right around her due date. I really don't want to go over into July.. but I have been prediciting a 4th of July baby for awhile.


----------



## TTCaWee1

Kara have you tried a swaddle sack or leaving her arms out? I sometimes lay Ellie down on her side and she will sleep that way during a nap. But haven't used a wedge or side sleeper. Oh and I've only used pampers and huggies. Can't stand pampers. Neither can Ellie. They get too mushy. Heard target brand is good too. I buy from target bc they usually give you a gift card if you buy 2 boxes. And I print the $3 coupons so I get another $6 off. I just bought some and it averaged to be $29 for 2 big boxes of huggies


----------



## frsttimemama

I may have to take advantage of that deal and start stocking up!


----------



## Disneybaby26

Yea, I've tried the swaddle sacks, arms in, arms out, hands tucked by her face where she seems to like it...just causes a whole lot if grunting no matter what lol. She's got a mind of her own. It's really only the naps that are hard.

I get really self conscious about how long I hold her/rock her/she goes in the swing/uses sleep aids like a sound machine. One of my girl friends kids is reallyyyyyy hooked on these things and is turning 1 and still never sleeps so it kinda scared the crap out of me. I'm like terrified of screwing her sleeping habits up.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Britt can't wait to see your little princess. Eek. 
Day 4 of femara almost done!


----------



## pdxmom

HI ladies,

Ive been reading along but been lazy to write...loving all the baby pics and waiting to c more...

Nikki,Rachel,Kara - i hope the sleep routine becomes easy for all of u...im sure in no time the rest of us will b following and asking u guys wat ultimately worked 

katrina- i truly hope this round of femera works for u and u have least side effects...all the best hun.

Sandy its excited tht your anatomy scan is coming up so soon...its been a while since weve had a gender reveal :)

Sarah hope ur doing well hun...hoping to c pics soon 

Afm all well here...chugging along...i cant believe im next in line to pop....jeez...everyday sometimes seems to b goin so slowly but then again wen i look bak its all gone by soooo fast:flower:


----------



## Cowgirl07

I don't want to jinx it but no real side effects yet. I hope this is it. But I'm not optimistic, we only have through June on current dosage of femara.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

So I posted this in my journal as well.. but we have lots of new moms.. so I am posting here too...

I know it's a hot button issue, but what do you ladies think about the Dtap shot? I'm not really sure I feel comfortable getting it WHILE pregnant. I've looked online but because it's vaccine, it's hard to find an UNBIASED bit of information on it. From what I'm seeing a lot of OB's say it can wait until immediately after birth. I see a lot of things too saying that anyone coming in contact with your baby should have it? Well, I can tell you my family all won't get shots. On the other hand, i've seen information that says you only need it if: there has been a bad outbreak of it, if you are routinely around small children, ect. 

My doctor told me at my very first appointment at 7 weeks, that I'd get it in my third trimester, but it's not been brough up since then. If the child gets it in thier OWN vaccines, than what is the advantage to having the shot while still pregnant? I just don't know what to do.


----------



## clynn11

I'll probably be getting it Britt, because recently there was a whooping cough outbreak here in my little town. But my doctor hasn't brought it up at all.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

So you are getting it while pregnant? I have read over and over that california has had some pretty bad outbreaks! I just want to do what's best, and there is such conflicting informaton about it. I have a doctor's appointment tomorrow. I guess I should just ask, but I don't want them to push me into a decision.


----------



## TTCaWee1

The rationale to getting it is because pertussis is on the rise and the tDap protects you from getting pertussis which in turn protects the baby since the baby doesn't get that vaccine until 2 months, I believe. That being said, I did not get mine while pregnant or after. Neither did DH. We are both up to date on our shots and both got the tDap last time we had tetanus shots. I was told I would get the vaccine but never did and didn't question it. I imagine that they say to get it while pregnant so that the vaccine has time to kick in, then you are protected as soon as baby comes.


----------



## clynn11

Honestly, I am not sure. My doctor hasn't brought up any vaccinations at all. I didn't get a flu shot or anything, so idk. Definitely asking at my next appointment.

Ash- didn't you and Chad get yours??


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Thanks Rachel! I know for sure I haven't had any shots of any kind since I was in about 7th grade. I got a tetanus shot when I dropped something on my foot and had to have my toenail removed, and that was it. So I personally am NOT up to date with mine. DH said he had a tetanus shot about 2 years ago but doesn't know if that included the pertussis.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

I know Cassidy, mine haven't brought it up either! They said something back in November, but nothing since.


----------



## TTCaWee1

Most facilities use the tDap now instead of the Td. We have both but I always only give the tDap unless there is a special reason they order the Td. 

Off topic but do you guys ever notice we have randoms reading our thread lol?


----------



## clynn11

Haha, yeah, i've noticed the randoms. Sometimes I think it's weird that people I haven't 'connected with' read about my cramping or colostrum or CM or whatever the hell else we talk about, but then I realize that I do some thread stalking of my own at times to find information, lol!


----------



## TTCaWee1

Kara - I think the same way sometimes but then I hope that you can't screw them up this early. Ellie was a bit off from being in the hospital but got over that within a week or two. 

I've told myself that when she can hold her head up she's going to start sleeping in her room at night. I'm trying to slowly transition her by putting her in for the first part of the night but last night we failed because she just cried as soon as I left. And I am a sucker for her cries. Bad I know...


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

I can't say too much, because I was a random reader at one point! LOL. I was reading the "monthly" threads when we still did those and really enjoyed reading everyone's stories! I'm glad I said something before the thread closed. I very much enjoy talking to all of you ladies!!!


----------



## clynn11

I think i'll cater to Zuri's cries no matter what lol. She'll probably sleep in our room for a lonnng time. I doubt the crib will get much use. I just can't see myself ever carrying through with the CIO method. And I think i'll probably end up being more attached to her than she is to me, LOL.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

I'm not sure what we are going to do! I know in the beginning she will be in our room, but I (personally) don't want her in our room forever. My newphew is almost 4 and still a co-sleeper. I'm not sure that I like that dynamic for our family (no judgement on anyone else!) so I want to try to get her in crib fairly early. Only thing is.. how the hell do I know when to start doing that?


----------



## clynn11

Nikki- Jealous! I would love to do cloth but DH and both of our families are not very supportive of that idea. Thanks for the amazon tip, we have Amazon Prime too so i'm definitely looking into that!

Sandy- You've definitely popped! Beautiful bump!!! So exciting for your anatomy scan!! Can't wait!

Sarah- Glad things are going well! That's one thing i'm really worrying about, breastfeeding not going well for me. Hoping that all works out. Evan is just adorable!!

Sonia! Your little girl is gonna be here before you know it! So exciting!!!

Katrina- yay for no bad side affects! So hoping this is the cycle for you! Everythings crossed!


----------



## asmcsm

clynn11 said:


> Honestly, I am not sure. My doctor hasn't brought up any vaccinations at all. I didn't get a flu shot or anything, so idk. Definitely asking at my next appointment.
> 
> Ash- didn't you and Chad get yours??

I had mine in 2010 and the dr said its good for 5 years. So I'll probably get it again soon after she's born but I made chad get his at the beginning of last month when he had his dr apt.


----------



## Cowgirl07

I got mine shortly after we started ttc because I'm super clumsy and feel on some rolled up rusty wire. My Dr said it would be a good idea to get it especially since we were ttc. Dh has to keep his up for work.


----------



## clynn11

Colette! I see you! How are you doing love?


----------



## Kiamaria83

Hi girls. Just logged on after not being on forever. Plus I forgot my password . I'm ok , been a bit off and been told I have some sort of blood disorder which is making me super tired and its even harder havi g a grumpy 2 year old to contend with (love him really ). How is everyone ? Lovely to see all these little babies arriving. Xxx


----------



## Cowgirl07

Sorry about the blood disorder. Can we get a bump picture? Any gender guesses?


----------



## clynn11

Aw, i'm sorry about the blood disorder diagnosis and that you've been feeling tired <3 I can't believe you're almost 16 weeks already! Are you gonna find out gender? Having any intuition?


----------



## Kiamaria83

I look a bit gross at the moment. I'm in that inbetween stage where I look like I have had a few too many mc d's. Ill try and upload a piccie but my phone inst working properly


----------



## Kiamaria83

I think boy again but this preg has been the complete opposite as last time. I really want to know but hubby doesnt. I dont know whether to secretly find out. Is that awful.


----------



## Disneybaby26

Britt- I was supposed to get the tdap in the hospital but they never gave to to me. DH and I are going this weekend. I know what you mean about family not getting it though, DHs family is huge and would look at me like I was a loon if I told them all to go get vaccines lo

We have Makayla fully in her room by herself successfully but in the rock and play bc that's the only place shell sleep soundly. I was concerned because its not flat but the doctor said it was fine so I'm cool with that. The crib is too big for her right now and the combination of the no swaddle/startle reflex is too much to not be snuggled into her little nest.


----------



## Kiamaria83

This is me at 16 weeks.
 



Attached Files:







PSX_20140501_215614.jpg
File size: 30.6 KB
Views: 16


----------



## Cowgirl07

You look awesome Collette! I must consult the front page to see what my guess is.
Edit girl!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Looks like baby bump to me! Looking good!


----------



## goldstns

Dh and myself got the vaccine after Alia was born. Alia got hers at 6weeks (we did the 2 month apt early because of daycare). 

we put Alia in her crib in her room since day one. She's done great, I think we were lucky. We don't necessarily let Alia cry it out, but sometimes when we just have no other ideas to calm her we will just let her cry a few min (never very long) and she usually figures it out and calms down.


----------



## goldstns

In laws r coming over for/with dinner....however I am sticking to alia's 630pm bed time. I will be taking her up around 6pm. I know they come over at 530pm and won't get much time with her. Once she's asleep I'll eat dinner and then I'm going to bed. So they won't get much time with me either. However, if they tell me how to parent or just let her stay up this one time since we r here..... I will flip my *stuff*...im exhausted, beat and guess who is the one that gets to deal with her when she's cranky, up all night and over tired....ME... So I call the shots!


----------



## Disneybaby26

You look great, Colette, adorable!!

Nikki-you go mama! This is so true, no one has to deal with it but you!!

The other day my MIL-who has never breastfed and none of her other 7 grandchildren were breastfed told me my breastmilk looked "thin". I just looked at her and said "did you really just judge my breastmilk", she shut up pretty fast. The next day we found out about the 7oz gain in 7 days so I sent her a text with the stats and said-I guess my milks doing just fine! She's an asshat.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Nikki I agree, you deal with it! Your choice. 
Seriously that's nuts Kara!


----------



## clynn11

Omg Kara I would have been so pissed lol. Like who are you to judge the way my freaking breast milk looks?!?! Lol.


----------



## HWPG

Hi gals! 
I know I'm jumping in late, but wanted to say that I got my fluo shot while preg, and will be getting the whooping cough one as well. Also, OH will be getting it. And my gf due with twins in two weeks told me that I couldn't hold her babies unless I got it ;) 
It's so nice to see us all on here, cheering each other along and giving advice. Warms the heart.


----------



## clynn11

Colette-you look great!

Mirolee- how have you been feeling?? Will you add me to your baby photo album on facebook? I think you mentioned that you just added people to it so everyone didn't have to see your updates, but I wanna see em!!! Lol!

BB- FX that this month you get your sticky rainbow babe!!!!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Thanks Cassidy. 

I've done a manuel override on my chart for now and see what happens. My boobs started hurting on CD15 which usually happens after O. Since charting I've never had sore boobs before O! I guess I will see what happens in 5 days. If no AF or BFP I'll remove the override and listen to FF. Lol.


----------



## Kiamaria83

Thanks girls. 
Eugh dont get me started on mils. I feel for you girls. Just try and ignore them. 
Katrina how you getting on woth femara ? Fx for you. 
Bb any test results back?


----------



## brunettebimbo

Nope not yet. I'm at Center Parcs though so may have a letter back home. If not I'm going to chase it up on Tuesday.


----------



## goldstns

Bb- I wish I could join u on vacation.. I could use it. Enjoy every minute. Hope Tristan's feel good.

Katrina- cheering u on this cycle. Hoping this is it. R u in the bd phase? If so when bd who finishes last?

hi mirolee.

afm, I'll have to figure out these family dinners with alias new schedule. Usually Alia is easy to put to sleep after a feeding, but she was dosing off and then unintentional someone or a dog would make noise and wake her. Eventually I put her in her crib and it took her an hour and a few paci retrievals till she finally went to sleep. However, she was silent for that hour, so it could have been worse. The awesome part of the night is this is her first waking and its 245am....she last ate at 7pm and I went to bed just after 8pm. I hope this is a start of getting back to her old sleeping patterns. If so...then it was a growth spurt, since I'm told those last about 3 days or her new napping and early bed time is really helping.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Oh judgy MIL's. Kara that would piss me off so bad. It would have been hard to keep it as nice as you did! My MIL never talks to us. She's to busy. We've seen her once since January, so luckily I don't have to worry about that too much. On the downside, my own mother is MORE than enough to make up for it. I know she's just trying to help, but she needs to let me do stuff MY way.

Colette- Looking good! sorry to hear about the blood disorder!

Another OB appointment this am.. the one on Tuesday was an "emergency" one because of all that crap with my BP. I really don't feel like going back. They are going to do the same stuff they did Tuesday, but they wanted me too, so I guess i'll stop complaining!


----------



## HWPG

I am so glad that one MIL lives two hours away and doesn't like me enough to even bring me up in conversation, and the other lives in Moscow! They may or may not say something to OH about our parenting, but I so rarely talk with them one on one that I'm hoping OH has enough smarts to sensor any comments they might have.


----------



## goldstns

Happy mommy over here!! Currently doing a 610am feed....which is her norm. This mommy slept for 9 hr with one wake up feed. I pray this routine stays.

collett- sry bout the blood disorder. Hopefully its not too scary. It sounds scary.

I think I need to apologize to my inlaws....ill have to talk with dh, but I was so stressed last night.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Femara is going well Colette. I actually ovulated correctly last cycle. I have had minimal side effects and am on my last day of it for this month. I'm entering bd time Nikki. I say it's about 50/50 who finishes first. When we aren't ttc it's normally me, but scheduled sex makes me less into it. 
Nikki I hope she's back to good sleeping patterns 
Britt I hope the appointment goes well today.


----------



## frsttimemama

I'm late to the convo, but I had the Tdap last pregnancy and will again so baby is born with antibodies. Hubby is up to date. Anything I can do for this little one!

Collette, you look great! 

Nikki glad she slept well! Sorry about in-law issues.

So sorry to hear you guys have in-law issues. I am blessed with pretty great in-laws which is great considering they live down the road just a tad!

Thank goodness it is Friday. I am EXHAUSTED and emotional about everything! ! It's ridiculous really. Lol. My poor Hubby. This mama can't keep working 60+ hour weeks. My ankles and legs are sad and swollen.


----------



## frsttimemama

Katrina, fx this is your cycle!! Glad s/e are minimal.

Britt, better safe than sorry even if it is annoying. Good luck!

I'm so ready for my ultrasound next week!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Sandy Yay. Is that the gender ultrasound? Eek I agree with your Dh maybe you should cut back at work a bit.


----------



## goldstns

Katrina- the cycle we got preggo was the first cycle I finished first and we got pregoo!


----------



## frsttimemama

Yes it is Katrina! I'm excited to find out :)


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Fx for you Katrina on this cycle!! I really think this is going to work!!

Sandy - So excited to hear about your US coming up!! I bet you are so excited!

afm - I had that thing again this morning where my heart is beating all fast again. I knew my BP was going to be up, so I tried to relax waiting at the OB office, but it's hard when your heart is racing. 

When she took it, it was 150/79 !! The nurse said "well.. that's a little high. I'm sure we will need to take it again before you leave" So I ended up sitting for like 25 minutes waiting on the midwife. She came in and said she was concerned with my BP. I told her I was too, and that i'd been in earlier in the week because of it. She said she was worried about Pre E and that she wanted me to do a 24 hour Urine collection to test my proteins. She left the room and came back and said they we NOT going to do it (because my urine has always looked fine), but she wanted me to come in next friday instead of waiting two weeks. I am fine with that, I'm honestly getting a little concerned. So they made me sit for awhile and when they took it again it was 136/72 which they seemed much happier with, but it still seems high to me. Before I was pregnant, I was always 110/60, so ALL these numbers seem high to me. I've had a very normal and healthy pregnancy. I could do without all this at the end!! I just want to have a healthy baby in my arms.


----------



## Cowgirl07

I'm glad it seemed lower the second time. It's good that they moved your appointment up.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

I'm glad too. Makes me feel a little better being seen each week, especially if I am uncomfortable with all this. It makes me nervous.


----------



## Kiamaria83

Thanks girls. I'm ok and to be honest I dont even know what it means. If there are any medical ladies here maybe you know? I have a cold Antibodies in my blood and I would need heating in the case of a transfusion . I of course went on google and immediately diagnosed myself with some form of cancer. My hubby keeps calling me a reptile! 
Britt hope you're ok. Take it easy.
Nikki sounds like you guys are getting into a good routine. Stick to it even when the teeth start coming.
Sandy exciting for your gender scan.
Katrina praying for you this cycle
Bb have a great hol.


----------



## brunettebimbo

I'm home :)

Sorry if I've missed anything big, hope your all ok :)


----------



## frsttimemama

Collete, I have never heard of that!

I think we are going camping tomorrow.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Me neither. But I'm not in the medical field. 
This weekend is packed. Saturday 8 am someone is coming to look at bulls, 1 pm bridal shower, 730 pm dinner with bil and his gf. Sunday moving my cattle.


----------



## frsttimemama

Ours feels packed, too. Tonight I got a few groceries and cleaned the camper. Now laundry and house work. Tomorrow garage saling and camping and Sunday cleaning and laundry. All I WANT to do right now is sleep though. I predict an early bedtime.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Oh I want sleep. So bad I don't know if it's the femara or what but I'm dead tired. Glad Dh is driving tonight. I was going to sleep in this morning but someone called at 7 to say they want to come at 8 am tomorrow to look at cattle. They were lucky I remembered how to talk.


----------



## frsttimemama

Me too!! But I hate sleeping away my time off, especially when it's nice. Tomorrow should be almost 70.


----------



## asmcsm

Sandy yay for gender scan!!! 

Katrina, I really hope that females does it this cycle for you :hugs:

Kara ugh, I would have been so pissed at my mil for that too! Not even just her, if my own mom said it I'd be pissed

Niki that's awesome! Hopefully she sticks to that pattern 

Britt sorry you keep having these BP scares! Hopefully it stops

AFM, we did our indoor maternity shoot today at work. I almost passed out several times. It wasn't blood sugar because I made sure to eat this morning but I must have been overheated or dehydrated or something. Was no bueno. Also, afterward I was getting sharp pains in my cervix but they died down after a while. Now I'm getting some pain on the lower left side of my bump but not sure if maybe I just pulled the round ligament when we were shooting today. Anyway, pics turned out fantastic. I started editing them at work. Ill try and post a couple soon. Oh and baby shower tomorrow! Woohoo!


----------



## goldstns

Ash- your getting so close!!

my back is shot! Ugh I hate then I throw it out. Looks like tonight will hopefully be like last night. She woke up 30 min earlier then last night, but hopefully her next waking won't be until 6ish.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Urgh, not what I wanted right now. My "friend" posted this on her Facebook and then went on to say how disrespectful and self-centred I am all because I'd said to our friend that I couldn't be around pregnant women at the minute so couldn't meet them in the week. She's never been a good friend but this still stung. Am I really disrespectful and self-centred for wanting to protect myself? Staying away from pregnant women doesn't mean I'm not happy for them it just means that I'm hurting.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## goldstns

Bb- what a mean post. She obviously got pregnant easily and doesn't understand. I'm no longer on facebook...cant stand what people do on it.


----------



## brunettebimbo

She's pregnant with baby number 4. That's 4 under 4. I'm hurt by what she said but I'll be fine!

I sent her this privately - Why didn't you inbox me instead of putting a status up? I'm not self-centred or disrespectful. It's not anything personal against you or any other pregnant women, I'm just finding it hard at the moment. You should understand that after experiencing loss yourself x

She replied - You are so dis respectful , you can't be around pregnant woman ! ??? How can you say that ? I have had a loss actually when I was 9 weeks ! No I would be and was pleased for others , can't not be so bitter towards others , you should be grateful that you have Tristan at end of the day , there is others that can't even have the one child and my sister has been through worse and she isn't bitter towards others . It makes me so mad how you are towards pregnant woman! Hence reason I came of kiddiwinks .

I replied - That is not disrespectful. After 1 loss I was ok but after 3 I am not. It doesn't mean I'm not happy for you or anyone else that's successfully pregnant. I'm hurting so I choose to protect myself by keeping out of situations that I can't deal with. Take it however you like Laura, it was never meant in a nasty way. X

She hasn't replied.


----------



## HWPG

Not sure why ppl think airing their personal business on FB is appropriate - I feel like those ppl need reassessing in my life Anywyas when that happens. I think it was nice for you to message her, ESP because you don't owe her an explanation, but there are some people understand your heart and others never will. Her loss for not having sympathy.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Bb how rude of her. I distance my self from pregnant people and have never had a loss. Everyone copes differently she should respect that. 
Ashlee love the picture
Afm sold a bull this morning. Now I'm trying to get presentable for the bridal shower. I hate my hair :(


----------



## jury3

We like the pampers swaddlers but have started using cloth bc diapers are so expensive! So disposables will prob only be for traveling and emergencies.

For breastfeeding/pumping ladies, if you can find a breastfeeding group they are great. Our hospital has one every thurs. They've been a huge help. I was so worried Grayson wasn't gaining weight but he's back at his birth weight (6lbs 6oz), 6pz in a week. Olivia has passed him and weighs 6lbs 10oz, 10oz in a week lol. It's nice to talk to other moms going through the same things. It's run by lactation consultants. They even gave me a nipple shield and helped me work w Olivia on latching.

Made the lactation cookies...delicious!

I think we are going to try gripe water. Grayson has been so weird about latching. He'll latch and unlatch, fuss in the middle of eating...it's so frustrating. Especially at night when I'm exhausted. Definitely ended up in tears a few times.

Sarah-could be a bad latch....make sure you're using lanolin or something to sooth. Makes a big difference! It is hard going places when you're breastfeeding! It's not easy having about a 2 hour time limit lol

Kara-that is obnoxious. I'd prob snap someone's head off if they said something about my boob milk!

I'm sure I missed a lot, I've been catching up during pumping sessions...

Here's a cute pic of Grayson with a boob milk mustache


----------



## Cowgirl07

He's so cute Julie!


----------



## Disneybaby26

LOL Julie- I catch up and post while I'm pumping too, like what else am I supposed to do??? Haha!!

I've given Makayla gripe water twice-bc I could literally hear the bubbles in the poor baby's stomach and she was so uncomfortable. Both times she has taken it and fallen asleep immediately-like out like a light. The one I have def is alcohol free so I'm not sure what that's all about but she def feels better afterwards!


----------



## goldstns

I bnb when she's feeding.

she slept soooooo well last night.... So happy!!

Julie- he's so cute...i miss Alia that tiny. She is longer then the boppy! 4 months old Monday...where did the time go?!

bb- she is not worth the effort if she doesn't understand!


----------



## goldstns

Oh and we've used gripe water it we aren't sure if it's working for her, but we still try every time


----------



## brunettebimbo

Thanks everyone :) Feeling much better now. I had a cry and a but of a wobble but I'm ok now. 

What do you all think to these? I can't decide what to set it at? I feel like O was CD14 because I had some cramps and my boobs became sore on CD15 which has only ever happened after O upto now. 

https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh70/kjordanj/Snapbucket/7FB73A03-E185-429D-ADE0-680C31DD78B0_zpsddbuckxq.jpg


----------



## frsttimemama

Bb what a witch! She obviously has no tact or feelings!

Julie he's so cute!


----------



## HWPG

Bb, I say go with how you feel and what your body is saying. How is cm? Pre or post o? 

Afm, I'm very short of breath today. I can't get into a position that's comfortable, or that provides me with the oxygen I want. And I pulled a muscle in my back. sigh. I'm pathetic.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Bb I would go with the sore bb and cm signs then.


----------



## frsttimemama

Bb, I say listen to your body, too. 

Mirolee, I'm sorry. I all of a sudden am much more short of breath and uncomfortable, too. Only 20 more weeks though! Lol. And you aren't pathetic, only pregnant and a little miserable!

Camping is nice. :) I was able to take a much needed 2 hour nap. Ahh! This week was tough on me. And my blood sugars have been MUCH lower than usual .. like in the 70'struck all day. Weird. Gives me a good reason to eat cake later, right? Lol. Kidding, but its definitely different.


----------



## HWPG

Ashlee, happy baby shower!

I'm feeling a bit better. I did some yoga, rested. I hate complaining about anything, even when it's a valid complaint, because I have waited and wanted for so long. I appreciate you gals listening to me.


----------



## goldstns

Bb go by what u think. My bfp was a chart I adjusted and it turned out I was right.

julie- what kind of cloth diapers r u using? Which do u like/dis like?

afm, Alia is growing out of her current cloth diapers... So we need to decided to continue or not. If we continue what kind do we want. There is a store near us that lets u try out like 5-6 diapers for just a deposit of $50. You get 2 weeks and u can return whatever u want...even return all if u want. U get all $50 back! If u keep some u just pay the difference in price. Anyways that's what we r doing now. We have 2 all in ones and 3 hybrids. We think well figure out what we want and they try to find them used or cheaper on line or something.

also, we got picture of a camper we r getting.... Its AMAZING!! Can't wait to go camping. Now if we can just find friends to go with....all our friends just had babies this last month. 

I'm making a big batch of lactation cookies on Friday for all my breast feeding mommy friends for mommy day!


----------



## jury3

We just started yesterday so I can't really say yet. We have bummis, econobums and the bumgenius all in ones. The all in ones are nice but would be so expensive to use exclusively bc you go through them so quickly. If you don't mind prefolds and bulky bums, the econobums are nice and are cheap. So far we haven't had leaking probs with any of them. 
After they grow out of these we have some one size flips which will be nice bc we won't have to mess with the prefolds. They go from 8-35 lbs, so should last us a long time. Right now we have to use newborns bc they are both so tiny. We've spent maybe $400 at most for at least $900 worth of product. 
A box of 96 pampers ($25) didn't last a week for us, so we are saving so much!


----------



## goldstns

Thx for the info Julie. I did the math and it should save us some money, but, like you'd know, our true savings will be when we have baby #2 to use them on. So we decided that well get unisex colors. 

we might b changing daycare, so if they won't do cloth for us then it isn't worth the diapers.

how did u have such a big savings when burying them? You said about $500? Also, if u can answer this, how many all in one diapers do u think is enough for one baby...id be will to wash ever 3rd day.


----------



## asmcsm

Baby shower went pretty well. A few people didn't show, including both my sisters :? but I got lots of cute stuff and tons of diapers and wipes which is awesome. Only thing is, and I hate to sound like a bitch or sound ungrateful, but DH's grandma and aunt bought a dresser for the baby's room and I had said that I wanted a long white 6 drawer rather than a tall 4 drawer and even sent pics to DH's mom of the ones i liked so they'd know what I was going for in the nursery. Well, the one they got is a tall white 4 drawer with silver handles and looks really modern which really isn't what I wanted. But its too late because they already took it out of the box and put it together. Would have been nice if they'd at least ran it by me before buying it or waited to take it out. The one I wanted was only $10 more. I would gladly pay the $10 difference. Ugh, just frustrating to go out of my way research and look for things i like and send the info to people and have them completely ignore it


----------



## brunettebimbo

Glad you had a nice baby shower :) How come your sisters didn't turn up?

AFM - I had EWCM on CD18 but it was very creamy in colour so only added as a note. I think I'm going to go with advanced because going off my other charts my post O temperature are about what they are now. I'm just confused by the early sore boobs!


----------



## asmcsm

Thanks bb. My youngest sister decided that she'd rather go to Chico with her friends which is kinda crap because she's 11 and my mom shouldn't have let her with the attitude she had going on. My other sister, the pregnant one, had told me the other day that her boss scheduled her to work even though he's requested it off so she'd only be able to come an hour but then this morning I woke up to a text saying she wasn't coming at all because her ex boyfriend/ roommate got arrested last night and she hadn't gotten any sleep. Really nice :?


----------



## Disneybaby26

Ugh, both of those things are crappy Ash, I'm sorry!! I'm glad lux got a lot of nice stuff though and you look absolutely gorgeous mama! She will be here so soon and the minute you look into those eyes I promise the only things that matter are you, her, and DH. Everything/everyone else's drama/wants/cares/opinions fade into the background.


----------



## clynn11

I had tons of fun at your baby shower Ash :) Boo for your sisters not showing, but you were surrounded by lots of people who absolutely adore you and Lux, and got some adorable things!!! Makes me super excited for my shower :) Lol. Hopefully you'll be able to make it and not be in the hospital!! ;) haha

Kara- Loving the pics of Makayla you post on FB! She's so tiny and adorable! Hope all is going perfectly for you mama!

BB- I agree, go with your gut. FF got my O day wrong like 90% of the time because my temps are slow risers, I ALWAYS adjusted it- and I was ALWAYS right lol. Also, about your 'friend'... SCREW HER! Seriously that whole post just pissed me off so bad. How dare she act like you're not happy for her or wish she wasn't pregnant. Dealing with multiple losses and seeing people around you go through their pregnancies has to be the hardest thing ever (that I can imagine, obviously, and I doubt I can even imagine half the hurt). If she can't understand that and be respectable, she's obviously oblivious to anyone elses feelings.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Thanks Cassidy :)
I eventually decided to go with advanced because my temperatures match those of previous charts. 

I'm so jealous that you got to meet up and go to each other's showers!!


----------



## jury3

Ashlee-are you sure you cant return it? I'd double check to make sure, we've taken things back that we had assembled. That does suck though, I hate when people ignore your requests!

Nikki-they say 24 all in ones I think. Basically if they go through 10 disposables a day, that's what they would use for all in ones. So it depends how often you want to do laundry.
I think most places will do cloth now, you just have to have a wet bag or ziplocks to put them in and they won't get poo off but just put the whole thing in. You could also do pocket diapers and prestuff them for daycare which makes them like an all in one.
We saved money by buying used. A friend who decided not to cloth diaper and had only used them a few times, a friend who's baby grew out of newborns too quickly, free giveaway at cotton babies, etc. only ones we bought new were the econobums and prefolds for them.

Well my mom went home today...it's just DW and me now. She goes back to work next tues, then it's just me all day! No! Lol


----------



## Cowgirl07

Ashlee I'm sorry about your sisters and the gift. But I'm glad you and lux got spoiled and had a splendid time. 
Julie that is a lot of savings in cloth diapers. 
Afm was so busy last night and this morning. I met bil gf and had a blast with her. We played some games at the pizza place and had a nice talk.


----------



## frsttimemama

Ash, sorry about all that, but glad you got lots of cute things!

Katrina, that sounds fun! 

Julie, I'm sure that seems daunting to say the least. I would be nervous, but I'm sure you've got this,

I have had heartburn for about 3 days! Hairy monkey child in my belly I think! My clothes are seriously getting too small already. Yay but not yay. Lol. Camping was fun. That's what's on the agenda for next weekend, too. Another 2 hour nap = Wonderful! Although housework is not all done, laundry not all done, and I didn't go to the grocery store either.. oh well!


----------



## jury3

Sandy-lol I had bad heartburn/reflux and Grayson is super hairy. I call him my little monkey man bc he is long, skinny and has hair on his head, ears, back, arms...


----------



## Disneybaby26

Oooooh a two hour nap sounds LOVELY!! :)

Thanks Cassidy-I'm like obsessed with her, it's just so awesome!! I can't wait for you to meet Zuri and load us up with tons of cute pics!!

Julie-yikes!! Are you nervous?? You'll be fine, but that must seem daunting for sure!! Wouldn't it be nice if they could just take care of each other?? Lol-I was trying to teach Makayla how to hold her bottle by herself the other day, we also started working on "ma-ma", but I guess 3 weeks is too early... ;). What are you and Ryann having the kids call you? The only lesbian couple I know that has kids call them mama and dada lol!

Katrina-so glad you had a great night out!!


----------



## Disneybaby26

I hit my 100th frozen bag o' boobie milk today...I don't know the most efficient way to store them, they're kinda taking over. Right now they're all 3-5oz, need to figure something out!!


----------



## TTCaWee1

Hi ladies! 

Ashlee I'm glad your shower went well. I think I'd be pissed at my sisters if they didn't come. I'd also double check on the dresser. 

Kara - I am so jealous of all your boobie milk. I'm struggling over here :( I did get 3 oz out of one boob last night! 

My happy content baby has left the building. All she does is scream when she's awake. I feed her, she screams. Then I give her a bottle to top her off and she does fine for a few then she screams. She screams when she farts, poops, burps...she's always screaming. And she's going to the dr tomorrow. I can't do it. I don't know what's wrong with her and I'd rather make sure it's not worsening reflux, or her ears or something else before I write it off as behavioral. I'm not sure it's colic bc she actually sleeps at night and that's the only time she doesn't scream. I hope it's just a phase bc I am so frustrated.


----------



## Cowgirl07

It was, I had a much needed glass of wine and got carded. Lol. Spent the morning sorting cattle now I'm being lazy watching movies. 
I'm sorry Rachel, I hope she feels better soon. 
Wow Kara that's awesome.


----------



## goldstns

Rachel- I feel your pain! Alia has been crying alot when we try to give her a nap or in the middle of the night. She did great Thur and Fri night...but last night sucked again.

Alia and I saw dh's cousin who has a baby just 10 days older then Alia and the cousin was like "Alia grew so much since I saw her 2 weeks ago." ... So maybe she did have a growth spurt.


----------



## Disneybaby26

Awe Rachel, you poor thing!! Maybe a growth spurt? I was a colicky baby but only during the day, I slept through the night pretty early/wasn't fussy at night at all. I totally would bring her in and see if something's up, poor baby :( Hopefully they can give her something to help her out. That's got to be insanely frustrating for you, we're here for venting. Sending you strength and patience xo


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Hello ladies.. haven't been on all weekend as i'm staying at my mom's while she's on vacation and i'm taking care of my handicapped grandmother. 

Ash- Sounds like for a most part you had a good shower. I'm sorry your sisters didn't come. That's a little crappy. The dresser thing would really make me mad. I specifically didn't tell anyone we needed a dresser because I knew exactly what I wanted and didn't want anyone else buying it for me. I hope you can get that worked out!

Sandy - Sounds like you had a fun time camping!

Julie/Rachel/Kara/Morgan - Hope all you momma's are doing well!


----------



## wavescrash

TTCaWee1 said:


> My happy content baby has left the building. All she does is scream when she's awake. I feed her, she screams. Then I give her a bottle to top her off and she does fine for a few then she screams. She screams when she farts, poops, burps...she's always screaming. And she's going to the dr tomorrow. I can't do it. I don't know what's wrong with her and I'd rather make sure it's not worsening reflux, or her ears or something else before I write it off as behavioral. I'm not sure it's colic bc she actually sleeps at night and that's the only time she doesn't scream. I hope it's just a phase bc I am so frustrated.

Have you considered she may have a dairy intolerance? Maybe try to eliminate dairy from your diet and see if it helps any? If you're supplementing with formula any, you may want to consider trying a hypoallergenic formula as well. I don't remember exactly what Hannah was like as a newborn/infant but I remember she was constantly fussy, colicky, refluxing, hard to calm down, etc. We eventually stopped breastfeeding and just did formula. Tried soy formula. Finally tried Alimentum and it made things a lot better. Not completely because she was a bit of a high-needs baby but there was a lot less screaming, gas, etc.


----------



## goldstns

Kara- I'm jealous of your milk making skills. What is a typical food intake for u? How much water r u drinking? R u taking any supplements? Can u think of any advice u can give Rachel and I?

alia's 4 month bday tomorrow!!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Nikki I can't believe she's four month tomorrow. 
Girls I want more baby pictures!!


----------



## TTCaWee1

Waves - I supplement with gentlease. Not sure if it's hypoallergenic but it's for gas and fussiness. Going to discuss with the doc tomorrow. I thought about the dairy but I don't drink milk or eat much of other dairy products. I have no clue. I just know that I feel horrible when she cries. Today she had tears in her eyes. It was so sad. Fx that this stops soon. Tonight I gave her a half breast milk half formula bottle then a bath then let her comfort nurse and put her to sleep. I think she gets so hungry or tired and wants to make sure we know. Ugh my poor baby


----------



## wavescrash

TTCaWee1 said:


> Waves - I supplement with gentlease. Not sure if it's hypoallergenic but it's for gas and fussiness. Going to discuss with the doc tomorrow. I thought about the dairy but I don't drink milk or eat much of other dairy products. I have no clue. I just know that I feel horrible when she cries. Today she had tears in her eyes. It was so sad. Fx that this stops soon. Tonight I gave her a half breast milk half formula bottle then a bath then let her comfort nurse and put her to sleep. I think she gets so hungry or tired and wants to make sure we know. Ugh my poor baby

Oh okay, well that one isn't hypoallergenic. Unfortunately the two that are, are most expensive - Alimentum (which Hannah was on) and Nutramigen. They're both dairy & soy free. I don't know which it was but before we did Alimentum, I remember trying one that said it was specifically for gas/fussiness. Is it in a green container? We tried so many I could be remembering wrong lol. But anyway - the one we tried for gas made no difference either. Alimentum was my last resort. What bottles are you using? Maybe she's getting too much air causing her to have gas/bubbles.

Anyway - I hope the doc has some answers for you :( It's so frustrating not knowing what they need/what's wrong. Leah will get tears in her eyes when she's crying for a bottle and it's taking forever to warm up. I'm assuming the appt tomorrow is her 2 month check-up? Ours is Wednesday and I'm dreading it because of the vaccinations. I'm going by myself with both Hannah and Leah and I have a feeling it's going to go terribly lol. Not too sure how to console Leah after the shots while keeping Hannah out of everything in the office lol. And I'm sure she'll start crying when Leah does.


----------



## jury3

Holy cow Nikki, 4 months?! Time sure flies...I can't believe mine are 3 weeks tomorrow!

Kara-OMG I wish I had frozen milk at all...with 2 it's hard to keep up. I feed Grayson and then pump after. I usually get 3oz at least but Olivia eats it. I want to get ahead of the game but not sure how :( It's so time consuming already and I don't want to give up more sleep time!
I think we are going to do mommy/mama but haven't decided 100%. Waiting to see how it plays out I guess lol


----------



## TTCaWee1

Waves I use the avent natural bottles. The gentlease is a purple can. Her 2 month appt isn't until the 15th. I'm going to call for a sick appt. it's just crazy. She cries all day and I just fed her, it's 2 am, and she's happy as a clam.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Wow 4 months already!? That has flown by. 

Rachel I hope you get something sorted. :hugs:


----------



## wavescrash

TTCaWee1 said:


> Waves I use the avent natural bottles. The gentlease is a purple can. Her 2 month appt isn't until the 15th. I'm going to call for a sick appt. it's just crazy. She cries all day and I just fed her, it's 2 am, and she's happy as a clam.

:( good luck with the doc. maybe it's a silent reflux. I know a lot of the babies in my march due date group seem to be the same as you're describing. Most of the mamas are on the verge of losing their mind. So know you're not alone. I hope the doc can get you guys in and give some answers.

Leah doesn't like to be set down anywhere while awake, she fussed and screams so I spend half my day on the couch with her in my lap.


----------



## goldstns

Another horrible night....she took hours to settle and has now been up ever 2 hrs. The few times I decide to feed her she doesn't seem to be chugging or in a rush to eat....so it makes me think she's not even hungry. I really thing its exhaustion or gas... Anyone have issues with eating beans and baby that breastfeeds? I'm beat! Dh hasn't been much help either....Alia crying doesn't wake him....


----------



## frsttimemama

Rachel, I'm sorry Ellie is having such a hard time right now, and it's so hard fo you. Hope doc can give you some answers and suggestions!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Rachel - I hope the doc can give you answers today. Pool Ellie (and poor mom!) 

Happy 4 months Alia!!


----------



## TTCaWee1

Thanks ladies. We have an appointment at 11:45. I really hope it's something that he can give us an answer for and not just call it crying. It's like as soon as the sun comes up she cries. Maybe she hates sunshine....

Nikki sorry Alia is giving you such a hard time too. Does she take a paci? And happy 4 months to her!!


----------



## Disneybaby26

Rachel- Im a creature of habit, i have practically the same thing everyday! Lots of water, i drink it out of a solo cup though so i have no idea how much! I have a chiobani yogurt for breakfast with a handful of cascading farms granola mixed in and a medium regular coffee, a piece of fruit around 10am, lunch is usually a cold cut wrap with cheese, lettuce, and a pickle. Some kind of afternoon snack, usually dry roasted peanuts or a handful of trail mix. Dinner is always a protein, carb and veggie. And then a little bit of candy or ice cream at some point (pregnant and bfing has given me a hell of a sweet tooth)! I have a glass of red wine before bed 3 or 4 nights a week.

I pump every 4ish hours during the day but don't pump in the middle of the night, so I got from 10-5am without pumping. Supplement wise I'm only taking my prenatal.

What kind of pump are you using? I have a medela double electric.

I read that bfing on one side and pumping on the other can help stimulate production for nursing mommies.

Honestly though, I think it's a combination of me just being lucky and also that she only takes 2.5oz per feed right now so I'm able to store a bunch. I don't think I'm going to continue expressing after I go back to work in the beginning of August bc there really isn't any exclusive place for me to do it so it will be nice to have a supply. We also are planning on probably trying again in October so I want to make sure I have a cycle back by then!


----------



## frsttimemama

Fx Rachel!

Kara, that is exciting! I doubt we have anymore babies. Pregnancy has been really scary for us.. mostly me.

I got on the scale and it said I had gained 5 pounds since a week ago! Ahh! I've been swelling so hopefully that is most of it. Gonna start watching what I eat even more closely, too. I haven't gained anything prior, but 5 pounds a week is ridiculous! Exactly halfway today!!)


----------



## TTCaWee1

Thanks Kara. I have a medela pump in style. I think I'm just an unlucky one. I drink lots of water, bf every 2-4 hours, pump to empty them out, bf through the night, take domperidone, still I only get a few oz and I think her demand is going up but my supply isn't meeting her demand. The only time she gets enough is at night when milk supply is highest and first thing in the morning. That's exciting that you are going to start trying this fall. I think we are going to start trying once she's a year old. Maybe next summer. I kind of liked being pregnant in the fall/"winter"


----------



## Cowgirl07

Morning ladies, I'm so sleepy again today. I guess I deserve it for staying up late. 
I think it's awesome that you guys are going to start trying again. The three of us in my family were born in 5 years and are all super close. I don't like age gaps, granted as long as it takes us to get pregnant, there will undoubtedly be one if we have children.


----------



## TTCaWee1

Katrina fx that this cycle works!


----------



## goldstns

Thanks Kara. Ya I used a double electric medela pump. I believe the next 6weeks she will be at her highest demand for breast milk....and I have plenty stored. So I should be fine. After these next 6 weeks shell most likely start solids and id like her mostly on my milk, but I'm sure with solids added in she will reduce a little on the breast milk. 

rachel- ya she uses a paci. Why?

I am making an executive decision... Hope u all don't think I'm too cruel.... Once Alia goes to sleep (around 730pm) she will get one night feeding which will be the first waking after 1230am....any other wakings she will have to self settle. The 3x I feed her last night she didn't seem all that hungry.

thx all for the bday wishes for Alia!


----------



## Lotalaughs16

Morning Ladies!

I've been reading along trying to keep up with everyone just haven't been able to follow along closely enough to respond during the day.

Rachel, sorry your having a tough time, hopefully the doc will have some helpful info for you.

Kara, sounds like you have a great setup for your day! I'm so excited you guys are going to start trying again around the time that I will "hopefully" be preggo!!

Katrina, how are you feeling? What cycle day are you? I have HIGH HOPES for this month...lots of prayers and babydust sent you way!

BB, also sending baby dust to you as well...did you get your lab results back yet or are you still on vacay?

Julie, I'm exhausted thinking about taking care of 2 babies, you are a super hero! and that milk mustache was precious!

Sandy yay for being half way...can't wait for your gender scan! btw, for you or anyone else that is due later in the year. If you are having a girl, I have adorable thanksgiving and christmas outfits I'll send to you. I can post pics later, I had bought them last year for our friends who had a baby and I never saw them before each of the holidays and I think its too late to return and they are so darn cute so they are up for grabs to anyone that wants them :)

Collette, cute bump! sorry about the blood disorder, praying for you.

Ash, saw pics of the baby shower, glad you had fun and you look soooo cute! I would be upset about my sisters not showing up and pretty peeved about the dresser...I would definitely look into exchanging/returning it.

I'm really sorry if I missed anyone...

Afm, Zara is getting so much better (not really with potty training lol but with other things) she's so fricken smart and doing really well with puppy school...proud dog mama!! Also, work is settling down and please tell me if I am crazy but I am seriously considering selling pampered chef to get some extra cash and pay off my student loans faster. 

On the ttc front, I am on cd 29 and crossing my fingers that the witch show up this week because that would mean my cycle is consistently back on track the past 3 month. only time will tell...


----------



## Lotalaughs16

happy 4 months alia!!


----------



## brunettebimbo

We got back Friday night. Not heard anything yet. It's 6 weeks today since we had it done but it's bank holiday today so may be a slight delay. If I've heard nothing by the end of the week I'm going to give them a ring.


----------



## Cowgirl07

I don't think your being cruel Nikki. Your her mom you know best.
Bb I can't believe you haven't gotten any results yet.
Brittney I hope af shows up on time. My friend sells pampered chef and loves it. 
I am CD 12, so waiting to o. I feel fine, I had no side effects of femara this time. Was a little warm one night and that's it. Femara does wonders for cm, tons of ewcm this morning. I don't think it means a whole lot because it took 4 days for me to o after ewcm last cycle. We are continuing eod bd.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

FX for you Katrina!! I'm feeling good vibes this cycle! =]


----------



## frsttimemama

Katrina, fx! I hope this cycle is it for you!

Brittney, thanks! I hope your cycles are back to normal!!

Nikki, I don't think it's cruel. And obviously if you decide later she's hungry, it isn't like you won't feed her. She's your baby. You know her.

Anyone heard from Morgan?

I am a little frustrated by people saying that I need to have 2 kids. I do. Just one of them is in Heaven! It's not their decision. They don't walk in my shoes. They never lost a child. Stop telling me that! Is that so much to ask?!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Sandy, I find that people just ALWAYS have an opinion. You have just one and people are like "are you having another?!" But when you have two then suddenly they think thats ENOUGH and if you mention having three they think you are nuts! (from what i've gathered talking to friends and such). Just do what you guys feel comfortable with.

I go back and forth a LOT. DH wants 2-3 FOR SURE but the more I think about it, the more i'm wondering if maybe 1 will be good for us. I'm just not sure I want to strap ourselves financially with two. Who knows.. we'll see.

and Morgan has posted some super cute pics of Marley on facebook!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Good Luck Katrina!

I always said I wanted 3 children. My husband already has 2 boys who are 9 and 10 and since they've grown up (they were 1 and 2 when we first got together) I've changed my mind plus with the miscarriages etc I only want 2. The times we have the boys is so hectic and I find myself wanting home time to hurry up, I couldn't imagine how much harder it would be with 5 kids between us! I do want another (obviously) because I don't want Tristan to be an only child iykwim I mean? I know he has brothers but they don't live with us so at the moment it is like he's an only child most of the time.


----------



## Cowgirl07

I want 4 babies, Dh would be happy with 1 or 2. We will probably go his way financially and house wise we don't have a lot of room for more then a couple kids.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Yeh that's another reason for us too! We can't afford a much bigger house!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

We don't even have a house! Right now we live in a small 2 bedroom apartment. I'm not sure when we will be able to afford a house, but I know it won't be while we have 2 car payments and they won't be gone for another 4-5 years. So It's like.. have another child, or buy a house. I'm just not sure. 

DH always says he wants at least two, but then says "but i'm not the one who has to go through pregnancy" and that's true. This certainly hasn't been an awful pregnancy, butI know personally, I want to wait about 2.5 years before i'd try again. I dunno, everyone says i'll change my mind when I start seeing small babies after my baby is getting bigger.


----------



## brunettebimbo

I didn't change my mind Britt. I wasn't ready for another baby until just before Tristans 3rd birthday. Even then I had "OMG is the time right" moments! 

We don't own our house, te property ladder is so hard to get onto in the UK without a massive deposit. Childcare is also ridiculous too so I guess in a way the timing is perfect for us now. Tristan starts school September 2015 so even if I fall pregnant this month we will only have 2 pay one lot of childcare because I get 9 months off work paid.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Well, it's a lot easier overseas for women. We only get 6 paid weeks here for maternity leave, and daycare can be pretty expensive. DH and I make pretty good money, but unfortunatley we both have new cars, and aren't really in a place to get rid of them. I only had 2 years left to pay on my car but my payment was $300 a month. When I found out I was pregnant, I had to refinance my car to get a lower payment because I knew we couldn't afford TWO $300+ car payments a month AND pay for daycare. So now my loan has been extended for another 5 years. *sigh*


----------



## wavescrash

Prior to my pregnancy with Leah I wanted like 5 or 6 kids. Now that I've gone through that pregnancy and c-section and am dealing with 2 little ones... I'm good with the 3 girls I have. Mentally, I couldn't handle any more and it wouldn't be fair to them. Plus... financially... we wouldn't be in a good position for another any time soon and I don't want to be raising kids TOO long, since I started having them at 18... I want to be able to have some freedom when I'm still young enough to enjoy it (in my 40s at least...) since I didn't get much of it during my 20s lol. Maybe take an adult vacation with OH... some day lol. Be able to get out of debt without the kids suffering too much, buy a home maybe... couldn't do that if we kept having kids.


----------



## frsttimemama

I don't have any paid leave. Mine is all unpaid.


----------



## brunettebimbo

CantHrdlyWait said:


> Well, it's a lot easier overseas for women. We only get 6 paid weeks here for maternity leave, and daycare can be pretty expensive. DH and I make pretty good money, but unfortunatley we both have new cars, and aren't really in a place to get rid of them. I only had 2 years left to pay on my car but my payment was $300 a month. When I found out I was pregnant, I had to refinance my car to get a lower payment because I knew we couldn't afford TWO $300+ car payments a month AND pay for daycare. So now my loan has been extended for another 5 years. *sigh*

Yes I agree it is. I'm so thankful for my paid leave. 
We are looking into extending our loan to get a new car because ours is costing us a fortune in repairs etc :( Sucks doesn't it!


----------



## brunettebimbo

frsttimemama said:


> I don't have any paid leave. Mine is all unpaid.

That sucks :(


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Oh geez Sandy! That's awful!!!

Ashlee/ Sonia - You ladies are pretty close to me. How is your appetite? mine is GONE. I don't want to eat anything. I feel just yucky and I feel like my aversions are coming back. I weigh myself every monday and I didn't gain ANYTHING from last week. I'm exactly the same. This is the first time since 16 weeks, I haven't had a gain. This is going to be a long 7 weeks....


----------



## TTCaWee1

Well doc put Ellie on Zantac for reflux. I agree that's the problem. He said that if it's going to get bad, it gets bad around this age. He doesn't think it's the formula and said if she's no better in a week then he's putting her on Prevacid. Also she's up to 9 pounds!!


----------



## wavescrash

That's good news :) There's a local mom group I'm part of on FB and someone just posted about their baby's reflux (she's 3 months old I believe?) and said she's on Nutramigen, Zantac, does this and that but nothing seems to be helping. Everyone commented suggesting she switches to Prevacid as Zantac didn't help their babies.

So don't get too disheartened if the Zantac doesn't work and you need to move to Prevacid. Hannah was on Zantac as a baby and I don't remember it working. We never tried Prevacid though but I'd always heard it was the more effective out of the two for babies.

I can't wait to find out what Leah weighs now lol.


----------



## frsttimemama

Glad you got some answers! Hope it works! I want to cry with reflux too. 4 days on and off alll day and night.. definitely sympathizing with her right now!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Glad you got some answers I hope it helps!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

So glad you got some answers! Lord knows i'm living on zantac every day right now!


----------



## pdxmom

Hey Ladies,

Alls well here in preggo land...Britt my appetite is gone too and aversions r kinda back as well so i get wat ur saying :) dotn u worry we r almost there :)

mommies im sorry some of you r having issues with sleep and milk...i hope things start to look up soon and u enjoy more of your cute buttons and not just worry abt them :thumbup:

Katrina i truly truly pray tht ur bfp comes real soon...glad u didnt have any side effects this mth...lets hope u get one side effect tho tht being the bfp :winkwink:


----------



## goldstns

Tonight I think I'll give Alia a 6oz bottle.... I want to know that she is eating enough. Maybe she's waking up because she isn't getting enough food from my boobs. I'll miss the breast feeding, so if it doesn't work then I'll go back to breastfeeding.

I have a doc apt tomorrow with a dermatologist because my gp didn't like 3 moles on my legs. Wish me luck that they are nothing!

oh and alia's 4 month apt is Friday... I was reading that you can start solids anytime between 4-6 months...ill be interested to see what doc thinks. This might fill Alia up better.


----------



## morganwhite7

Katrina- I think Femara just needed to regulate, maybe O will be more reliable this time! Prrraying for that poppyseed! 

Sandy- That is awful, try to tune out unwanted opinions even though ik its hard.. You can have one baby here and one in heaven. I think thats wonderful! Dont know why anyone would give their 2 cents anyways! Hope all is well with you When are you finding out pink or blue?! I hope I didnt miss that announcement!!

Everyone else Ive been following on FB/IG.. so many beautiful bellies!!! All I can say ladies is- enjoy your life while its YOURS! Lol 

AFM- Wanted to try and share a quickish birth story, well see how that goes lol. So induction at 6 am. I had the foley bulb and dilated to a 4 within 30 mins and it fell out. Doc wanted to break my waters at that point (around 9 am by now) since I had a bulging bag, like they said at the membrane sweep. But they wanted to try Pitocin and see what happened. So they upped the dosage every 30 mins, all day, I had regular contractions but no pain and no dilation. So by 10 p.m. they decided to break my waters, since I had labored for 12 hours with no progress. As soon as they did that, I lost 12 gallons of fluid and the real contractions came!! I told the nurse I wanted to try natural labor for a while, to test myself and see what its like, just to say I did. And it was hellacious!! I hee-hee hoo-hooed for an hour and a half, moaning and bouncing on the ball but nothing helped. After about 2 hours of laboring, I asked for the EPI. She said the doc was in surgery, and it would be 45 mins :/ So by then I was just engulfed by the pain, miserable beyond words. He pricked me in between contractions, and I remember saying it was crooked, to the right a bit, I could feel it. He said it was fine. So 30 mins later, half (the right side) of my body was numb and other half completely normal >:/ They had to up the dosage in my EPI so high that the normal half was pretty numb, and the other half by this point was completely paralyzed lol. But I felt heavenly, wouldnt shut up about how much better I felt! Oh by the way, MIL didnt find the birth important enough to get out of bed for at 11 pm, so my mom and sister both were in there with hubby! It was great my 3 favorite people! So once I was finally comfortable and numbed up, I asked to take a nap since I knew Id be laboring all night. The nurse laid me on my left side and stuck my leg up in a stirrup to help the baby move down, and I drifted off to sleep. About two hours later, my sister and Aaron came into the room from the cafeteria, it was about 1 am by now. They woke me up, and my mom who was sleeping beside me in a rocking chair. Aaron asked how I was doing. I said- I dont want to say this but I think shes coming, call the nurse. I had that poop feeling. The nurse came in to check me and said her head was on its way out and she had lots of dark hair. From that point on the lights came on, and it was a tizzy of nurses flying left and right preparing the room for my girl. I started sobbing and Aaron was deliriously happy. He came over and held my hand and kissed my forehead while I buried my face in him, I was terrified and all I could think of was my sweet Jaxon. It was time and there was no avoiding the fact that it was eviction time. I was so flooded with emotions and my sweet hubby was so excited he couldnt see straight. Such a surreal moment Ill never forget. 

Pushing was hard because I couldnt feel a thing. I feel like I just gave myself an aneurism and didnt help at all. They kept telling me to push down, PUSH PUSH PUSH but I couldnt feel a thing.. haha I kept apologizing for not helping. But I guess I helped enough to get her out to the shoulders and they pulled her the rest of the way out. She was beautiful, looked just like her daddy, 8 lbs 11 oz, big ole girl! They delivered the placenta and stitched me up, and then all hell broke loose. I heard the nurse say to the doc- help, is this normal?? and she ran over grabbed a bunch of supplies, called in about 10 more docs/nurses and it was a zoo in there. They were running around wildly. I started to feel like I was dying, it was a strange sensation, just terrifying. Then at the same time I heard them say my pulse was in the 40s, they were whispering among one another. I had PLACENTA ACCRETA (like I told the doc when I began to have all that bleeding in the beginning of this pregnancy!!! He said I was crazy for worrying about something so RARE!!) and was hemorrhaging. I lost so much blood, not sure exactly how much but it was scary. My mom passed out, she was so scared. My sister was white as a ghost beside her, not moving. Aaron was trying to take care of the baby until they took her away too. I didnt get to breastfeed her or see her once she was cleaned/assessed. It was awful. As soon as the birth was over I started convulsing, shaking violently. I guess the placenta had completely adhered to my c-section scar and they had no idea. Again like I SAID in the beginning of the pregnancy, I asked that question a million times. The doc had to rip the stitches back open, and use a bladder something (huge L-shaped metal tool) and scrape the placenta out that had adhered. They gave me a complete D&C. Aaron said he watched it all, said it was unreal. He went off to be with Marley in the nursery once I was semi-okay again, they gave me 2 blood transfusions, and all I remember is shaking to death and having a million blankets on me and falling asleep for 5 hours. But Im okay. Not at all the way I planned my VBAC, but hey, the actual birth part was a breeze lol. If only the doc would have listened to my Dr. Google diagnosis, maybe the accreta could have been seen earlier!! They said if theyd known that from the beginning (like week 12 when I was bleeding my uterus out) then they would have had me on bedrest the entire pregnancy. Makes my blood boil to think about, but God was watching out for us and everything turned out okay. 

At about 6 am a nurse brought Marley in to my room. They kept my epidural on and the Pitocin going all night and morning so that I would contract the rest of the placenta out, if there was any. So I had stimulated contractions a good 12 hours after birth, thats always fun. Aaron and my sister were sleeping in chairs beside me, my mom had gone home by now. The nurse left and I was alone in a dark room, writhing in pain with a sweet face staring at me through her little incubator. I picked her up and said hello. It was not the way I planned it at all, I wanted to love her and nurse her from the moment she was born.. but it had to do. I nursed her, feeling like an idiot not knowing what in the world I was doing.. but she latched right on. She was perfect. I didnt even have to help. No asking for help from lactation.. this girl had it figured out from the very first time. She did great. 

So I had to stay in the hospital for 5 days, she nursed great and I couldnt wait to get home. She never cries unless shes hungry (a boob shuts her right up) or if she needs burped bc her belly hurts. She has been sleeping great too.. I must say its been too easy. Shell wake up at 12 am, 5, and 9 to eat and I feed her about every 2/3 hours during the day. Back up to 8 lbs 12 oz, so above her birth weight.. and as I said I have noooo milk production issues lol and she nurses great. Im so happy to finally have my rainbow. Jaxon looked just like me and Marley just like her Daddy. They do look similar though, it makes my heart happy to think of him often when I see her face. I have a whole new take on life now. Its a whole new world, Im all of the sudden preoccupied with making life count and getting things done before she goes away to college lol. May just be post-partum hormones, but I dont ever want her to grow up! She lost her button stump and I was so sad! Shes 2 weeks old this Weds., time just goes by way too fast. So enjoy those bellies ladies, because once your sweet squishies get here, life will go by at lightening speed!! 

Hoping all is well with everyone, going back to catch up now! <3
 



Attached Files:







labor 1780.jpg
File size: 29.9 KB
Views: 9









marleyw.jpg
File size: 35.4 KB
Views: 8


----------



## brunettebimbo

OMG Morgan, what are you doing to me!? I only got up to sort Tristan out (12.40am) and I'm sat welling up in the bathroom. Your story gave me shivers. I'm sorry you experienced all that after birth but I'm glad that you got the VBAC you wanted and deserved. I don't think I've ever been so happy for someone. :hugs: she's beautiful by the way!


----------



## Disneybaby26

Tears, Morgan-lots of them. She is absolutely precious and you and Aaeon are blesse beyond measure. You are wise beyond your years, something I'm sure is an artifact of the heartache you've been through. I couldn't be happier for you, cherish every moment with your little girl sweetie. You're so right, they change so fast. Xo


----------



## TTCaWee1

That is so scary Morgan. Glad you and baby Marley are ok. She's a beauty


----------



## Cowgirl07

You made me cry Morgan. I'm so glad you and miss Marley is here safe and sound. So happy for your family.


----------



## pdxmom

Morgan gosh scary but alls well tht ends well...Marley is gorgeous and im glad u got the vbac u wanted...thanks for sharing your story :flower:


----------



## HWPG

oh morgan! what a lovely and tearful story! and Marley is adorbs!


----------



## frsttimemama

Oh Morgan, that made me sob. I'm so happy for you! I have also asked about placemta accreata and been assured it's rare, etc. She's beautiful and perfect! By the way, you didn't miss it. Anatomy scan is Friday. I'm so excited and nervous! I just want everything to be okay with him or her!


----------



## frsttimemama

I woke up this morning with so much CM that I was POSITIVE that I was losing this baby. I wish that fear would go away and leave me in peace. I'm already struggling with the realization that Sunday is Mother's Day, and while all my friends talk about what they want and are getting in front of me, I just wish I had my son here with me. Hubby said they dont think about it anymore because it was almost 11 months ago and I am pregnant again. He is probably right. But it still feels the same to me.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Oh Morgan! I'm teary over here! What a wonderful story. I saw your pictures on FB and you can just FEEL the emotion in those pictures. It sounds like it got a little scary at the end, but I am so glad that everything worked out. She is a beautiful little girl! Congrats to you and Aaron!


----------



## Lotalaughs16

omg Morgan, that is so scary...I'm glad you are okay and I'm so happy for you and your family.


----------



## Lotalaughs16

I'm sorry Sandy that your friends are making the impending mother's day painful...Do you and hubs have anything planned for the day?


----------



## goldstns

Morgan- glad everything was ok and u had a good staff caring for u. Marley is adorable!!

sandy- sry u r in so much pain. Ewcm doesn't mean ur losing the baby! Can wait for your scan Friday!

afm, Alia was going down for a nap and was screaming...so I decided to put her on her belly...she passed out right away. I'm going to ask doc if we can sleep her on her belly....she seemed happier. Her head strength is strong enough to move if she was in danger....however, she is still working on rolling over well.

the other thing I realized is that I gave her 5.5 oz of bottled breast milk at bed time. She drank it and was still fussy. So I put her on the boob and she drank for another 10min and seemed comforted and fell asleep. Then I went and pumped out the rest of my boob milk. I only got out 2.5 oz....which means there is no way she's getting the milk she needs/wants at bed time. I just don't produce enough. Therefore I think I'll have to start using my saved freezer milk to add more to her bed time feed. So I was hoping that was the reason she was getting up in the middle of the night. I'll have to keep this going a bit longer to make a determination, but she woke at 130am and 330am. I fed her at 130am and then mad dh rock her to bed at the 330am wake.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Hugs Sandy! Do you have anything planned for Sunday? 
Nikki I'm glad you figured out why she isn't sleeping as well.
Afm nothing to exciting here. I went for a walk and bowling last night, so I feel a little sore today. Oh well. I have to go sort bulls soon. Someone is buying one.


----------



## goldstns

I'm sad I can't keep up with her milk needs. She has her 4 month doc apt Friday. Maybe shell start solids soon, which might fill her up and reduce her milk just a tiny bit, allowing me to keep up. I know her main source of food should still be milk. If not I have a ton in the freezer and we will just keep using it, pumping and feeding as best as I can... And accept that eventually she might have to do half and half with breast and formula. If that happens its fine.


----------



## goldstns

Katrina- I am fascinated by the farm work u do. Tell me about it. Is that your job? Like do u make enough money doing it? Does your dh do it too? What animals/food do u have and sell to make an income? Did u inherit the farm or did u build it up?


----------



## Cowgirl07

My family owns it- well technically my dad does. But all of us have part ownership in the small section. I'm the 5th generation, the plan is to buy him out eventually. It's 550 acres, all together we have close to 100 Hereford and cross bred beef cows. Twenty of them are mine, I built them up from my 4-h herd. Dh works off the farm at an equipment dealer, and plants 100 acres of crops on the farm. We need the off the farm income he brings in, to support our lifestyle, house vacation etc. But before we were married I supported myself by farming and working one day a week off the farm.


----------



## goldstns

Cowgirl07 said:


> My family owns it- well technically my dad does. But all of us have part ownership in the small section. I'm the 5th generation, the plan is to buy him out eventually. It's 550 acres, all together we have close to 100 Hereford and cross bred beef cows. Twenty of them are mine, I built them up from my 4-h herd. Dh works off the farm at an equipment dealer, and plants 100 acres of crops on the farm. We need the off the farm income he brings in, to support our lifestyle, house vacation etc. But before we were married I supported myself by farming and working one day a week off the farm.

Thats really interesting. What is a typical day for you? Also, is it all cows on the farm? You sell the cows and the meat? what "tools" do you use.... like horses to round up the cows or dogs (if dogs what kind, did you train them)? So interesting to me!!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Well now it's calving season April through june. So typical day is check cows twice a day, or more if you know they are close. Then usually there is something to do, bulls to feed, fence to check. We have twins in the lot so we make sure they are keeping up with mom. We sell calves off the cows, they are then bought by someone who raises them for fats to go to meat. We usually use four wheelers to check them and the dogs. They are purebred female border collie, they also watch gates etc, we didn't train them really. They just know. Our cows are extremely docile so sometimes I check them on foot. During the summer we let bulls out, so we check for breeding dates. We make hay a few times during the summer as well. We fall calving group that goes Sept through Nov. Then we start feeding cows after calving is done, they are fed all winter. I have two horses but they are more for recreation. For the crops Dh is planting corn now and soybeans next. They harvest in October or so.


----------



## frsttimemama

I know it doesn't, but I woke up feeling wet and thought for sure it was blood. Just scared me. 

I think we are going to have our moms over for a cook out on Sunday. That's what we usually do anyway

Nikki, I'm sure that must be hard for you! I hope the solids help.

Latrina, that sounds fun. I just cleaned last night. Boo. Lol


----------



## frsttimemama

Katrina, I LOVE calves! They are adorable. We have some down the road. We live in the country, and I love it. I always have. I can't imagine any other life! :) Hubby used to work for a farmer on tge side. He really enjoyed it. It was always fun to go ride in the tractor with him.


----------



## goldstns

Katrina- I love the babies as well! When ever we drive by some I just stair at them. What does in mean if cows r close? Like they r born this season?


----------



## HWPG

hi gals! 
drank my orange kool-aid this morning; wont have results for a couple days but it was too bad, except it gave me heartburn. i had some concerns about my body - swelling, seeing spots occasionally, weight gain, sciatica - but the dr has no concerns about my concerns. she said everything i've described is normal. i dont have face swelling or headaches. she did give me a mild muscle relaxer for bad days with the sciatica. she also said i could, if i wanted, watch my portion control/calories, but is NOT worried about my weight, esp considering i'm still exercising 3-4 x per week. so i might try to increase my water even more and not have juice at dinner - but i think we all know that even water gets boring. otherwise, Alek and i are doing great. clean bill of health today!


----------



## frsttimemama

Great news Mirolee! :)


----------



## Cowgirl07

Close to calving. Sorry I should have specified. Cows have nine month gestation period. So we breed in July for April calves. I'm ready for Sunday to be over, mothers day commercials make me sad.
Glad you and alek are healthy Mirolee.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Glad all is well Mirolee!!

I have another appointment this friday. Hopefully my BP is normal.


----------



## goldstns

For anyone that is paying attention to my experiments...fenugreek worked for a week...now I'm back to my old amt of pumped milk


----------



## TTCaWee1

Nikki - you and I are in the same boat with the milk. I realized today that my freezer store is almost gone. I am doing a bottle every other feeding during the day bc my boobs can't keep up. I've been mixing half formula and half bm but I'm going to start straight formula now so that when I go back to work she will still get bm every other feeding. It's hard to accept it but it is what it is. I'm still going to nurse at night and in the am bc that's when I put out the most milk. At least Alia gets to start solids soon.


----------



## goldstns

Sorry Rachel...its a hard realization when your so determined. Trust me I feel your pain. Dh is really keeping an eye on me cuz he's worried I'll get depressed during this process of changing her to formula. Luckily for me I still have a bit of time because our freezer still has milk in it. I wish u luck. We tried so hard!! And formula is still nutritional for our babies. I'm praying with my boobs and the frozen milk that we can last to 6 months because I think I'm only 2-4 oz short each day. And hopefully with solids soon, she may reduce her milk intake a few oz so I can keep up with her.

good news is she took an hr nap after we got home from work...we put her on her belly and she passed out in seconds. She loves belly sleep. I wonder if that a sign of reflux or anything. However in not comfortable putting her to bed on belly for the night unless doc oks it Friday.


----------



## Disneybaby26

Soooo Makayla just went from 2.5 oz to 3oz as of last night-normal. I just went to put her down and she had a full 4oz...think we might be hitting the 3 week growth spurt?? Is it normal for them to take more at the nighttime feeding?


----------



## TTCaWee1

Ellie likes to cluster at night and will often take more by bottle at night too. I think they are filling up bc they know it's bedtime.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Have you tried cluster feeding during the day? I always worried that I didn't have enough milk so would offer him the breast all through the day and it really helped.


----------



## goldstns

Yes its normal. At that age give her as much as she wants.


----------



## Disneybaby26

Went 6 hours between feedings after that bottle and then 5 hours before she woke up again, made for an awesome night of sleep!!


----------



## frsttimemama

You ladies are doing an amazing job! I'm sorry BF'ing is tough for you.

Glad you got some sleep, Kara!

I am beat today. We were at a work thing for hubby til 1030. Oh geesh! Working at least 12 hours today. Errands on lunch including picking up Hubbys truck from the shop and then he is going out of town 3 hours away til tomorrow. :( Did/do any of you have itchy dry skin? Ugh mine is awful!


----------



## Disneybaby26

Have you tried the Burt's Bees "Mama Bee"? It's Shea butter and Vitamin E and amazzzzing!!


----------



## goldstns

Sandy- when I was preggo and a month after...i was so itchy...i sometimes made myself bleed.


----------



## goldstns

Kara I remember those days that Alia slept like that....i miss them. However she's doing better I think...she slept from 7pm-1230pm. Then from 115-5. We get up at 530 am anyways. I'm trying to get her to wake up at 530am instead of 5. My hardest part is going to bed early...i try to be asleep by 830pm the latest.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Morning ladies! I hope you all have a lovely day.


----------



## goldstns

Rachel how has Elle been on her meds?


----------



## Disneybaby26

Haha yea Nikki, I got to bed at 9 when I put her down, it's definitely a new way of life!

Hope you have a good day too, Katrina!

My mom is babysitting Friday night so DH and I can go to dinner for sushi, SO looking forward to date night!! :)


----------



## TTCaWee1

Glad you both got some sleep! Ellie slept good too but I stayed up cleaning till 1 am. She is like her old self again. I'd like to think it's the meds. She just woke up and was laying there smiling and doing her stretches. My mom ordered a satin sheet for Ellie. When I went to get her around 5 she had turned sideways I guess from kicking and the sheet being so soft lmao. I couldn't help but laugh


----------



## TTCaWee1

Kara/Nikki/Julie - what kind of bra do you wear? I wear an underwire bra and a cotton sleeping bra at night. I wonder if the underwire bra is too constricting and affecting my milk?


----------



## Disneybaby26

I wear a coobie most of the time, bc I'm spilling out of my D cup and refuse to buy a DD lol. When we go out for gatherings etc I wear my regular underwire but 95 % of the time I'm in the coobie.

Might be worth trying something less constricting!

Rachel-have you tried a sling? I wear Makayla in a K'tan sometimes to I can have two hands free to clean and stuff! She loves it! Falls right asleep!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

For those of you not in the FB group, I had to go to L&D last night. Got a big leak of fluid that was enough to run down my legs and be on the floor. They did a few tests and I was monitored, but the don't think it was anything and sent me home. 

I am so tired. I only got a bit of sleep. I can't take off today, and I have meetings and we are already short staffed. I'll keep an eye on how i'm feeling. Right now battling a headache (which is not abnormal for me). took my temp and it's fine, so I took some tylenol. Off to work I go...


----------



## frsttimemama

Thanks gor the tip! I'll look for it tonight!

Britt, scary! Hope you feel better!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Rachel I wore a wireless nursing bra. The ones with the clips on the straps. I wore normal underwired bras if I was dressing up. 

Britt that's scary! Hope your ok.


----------



## Disneybaby26

Also Rachel/Nikki- what about the flange size? I know I'm for sure using the wrong size with these big ol tatas. I know you can maximize output with the correct flange size! Check your membranes as well! One of mine had a tiny tear and it made a huge difference!


----------



## HWPG

i passed my GD test @ 117! woo hoo! i have mild anemia but nothing worth supplementing -so steak and donuts for lunch!


----------



## wavescrash

Nikki - it's not a sign of anything. Almost all babies prefer sleeping on their belly. I know when we transition Leah to the crib (not sure when I will) we'll probably put her right on her belly.

Leah went nearly 11 hours between feedings last night. Had her last bottle at 6:30pm, went down for the night shortly after and woke up at 5am. Just wish her last bottle was closer to 9 or 10pm so she's sleep til morning though. It's not practical for us to go to sleep when she does that early. We have her 2 mth check up and shots today :(


----------



## Disneybaby26

Waves-why don't you wake her up at 9:30 and give her a last feed so she'll sleep later in the morning?


----------



## goldstns

I wear underwire bra all day and sports bra to bed. I have huge boobs (DD at the least). My flange size is 30. The lactation consultant at the hospital told me to use 30s. Yes I agree with changing out the white membranes...dh read about that and so I do it on her month bday ever month. I agree it makes a difference. I also inspect them and if they were cut I would change then. They help with suction. I also recommend massaging the boob while pumping. Oh, and I shift around my nipple in the flange to optimize the production.

waves- good to know its not just Alia. So you are saying its normal that she screams/cries/kicks/arches back when on her back, but as soon as I flip her to belly she passes out? ...interesting...

what age do you all think is appropriate to let her sleep nights on belly? She has good head control, but hasn't fully mastered rolling over ...she can do it but doesn't do it often.


----------



## goldstns

Kara/waves- that's called a dream feed.... My doc recommended it, but I told her I got to sleep within 30min-1hr of the time she goes to bed


----------



## goldstns

Mirolee- Awesome about no gd!!

robert-if ur reading....alia has been sleeping in the blankets you bought her....its been so warm that its been the perfect weight. Thanks to you and all you lovely ladies that helped buy alias baby shower gift! Ps. How r u?

afm, I got 3 moles removed yesterday and they are being tested...praying I don't have skin cancer. And praying it doesn't cost me and arm and a leg for the removal of them. Alia slept pretty good last night and I produced the exact amt of milk she ate yesterday!! My morning pump is good too. Also, is someones husband a contractor for the government? I feel like someone once mentioned that. If so I have a question.


----------



## brunettebimbo

What's a flange?


----------



## Disneybaby26

Nikki-from what I've read, the back to sleep thing isn't completely bc of the being able to turn the head. It can also have something to do with the developmental stage of the brain stem and some kind of apnea reflex. Meaning the baby can stop breathing, even with an uninstructed airway and the brain won't tell the baby to breathe again. That being said, there's a line between what recommended and what keeps you sane. We sleep on back for now, but inclined, which isn't recommended either. Talk to the ped and decide what's best for you as a family.

Also, when a baby is placed in they're tummy, all the pressure is pushed towards their back, making their belly a lot more comfortable, (this is why this position helps a lot in calming a gassy baby). When laying on their backs all the pressure goes to their tummy, so it's understandable why the babes are for sure more comfy on their tums!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Thanks ladies. I'm still a bit worried. I've read stories (before last night) about women saying that they thought their water broke and the doc told them it didn't, when in fact it had. But I guess I have to trust in the medical system (and the ph strips) and hope that miss Harper hangs out in there a bit longer. Feeling sick today. Told my boss I might leave early, but right now it's not bad enough to leave. 

Mirolee- so glad you passed your GTT!! That's awesome!!


----------



## Disneybaby26

brunettebimbo said:


> What's a flange?

The suction cuppy part of the pump that goes over your boob.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Ah right. Thanks. The UKs are all one size. :lol:


----------



## frsttimemama

Yay Mirolee! By the way, I seriously LOL'ed. Quite the combination!

I have been STARVING lately. its ridiculous. Hubby is out of town tonight so I think I am making cabbage roll type stuff.. inly I'm not rolling it. Just putting it all in the pot and cooking it


----------



## wavescrash

Leah had her 2 month check-up today. She was born at 6lbs 3oz, 19.2" long and a head circumference of 13.25". Now today she's up to 11lbs 14oz, 22.5" long and a head circumference of 15". She's growing so well! She has a bit of an umbilical hernia but he said she should outgrow it by 1 year old. And then she got her shots One oral vaccine & 3 shots. She did ok with the first shot but after that... she was crying so hard She's doing okay now though.

We go back mid-July for her 4 month checkup and next round of shots is at 6 months. Doc was a little surprised at how much she's eating (5oz every 4 hours) but said there's nothing wrong with it. Suggested maybe adding rice cereal around the 4 month mark if she starts taking 7-8oz bottles regularly but we'll see. Hannah had it added to her bottles around 2-3 months because of her reflux and did okay but Leah's a different baby so we'll see how it goes. I'm in no rush.
 



Attached Files:







10330358_10151991126762820_8295868711369878388_n.jpg
File size: 36.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## wavescrash

Disneybaby26 said:


> Waves-why don't you wake her up at 9:30 and give her a last feed so she'll sleep later in the morning?




goldstns said:


> Kara/waves- that's called a dream feed.... My doc recommended it, but I told her I got to sleep within 30min-1hr of the time she goes to bed

I've thought about it and had people recommend it but I'm just worried it'll throw her off and she won't sleep a long stretch. There was one night she started to wake at her feeding time (11:30?) so we gave her a normal bottle and she only went 4 hours between the next feeding and 4 hours after that... didn't do a long stretch. So I've been afraid to try it since lol.



goldstns said:


> waves- good to know its not just Alia. So you are saying its normal that she screams/cries/kicks/arches back when on her back, but as soon as I flip her to belly she passes out? ...interesting...

I mean, what you described as far as laying on her back/flat sounds like reflux and that's a normal reaction in reflux babies but reflux or not, babies just tend to prefer sleeping on their bellies. I know I do lol.


----------



## clynn11

Glad Leah's check-up went well Amanda! She's so cute I love seeing her little face pop up on my FB dash and IG! She's so stinking adorable!

Morgan- I don't think i've commented on your birth story yet. WOW mama, what a scare. The pictures had me tearing up, you look so overwhelmed but so so happy and I love the one of your mom and hubs reactions! So priceless! I am so glad Marley Jaye is here. She is absolutely beautiful and looks a lot like her big brother Jaxon <3 So happy you got your VBAC even though things may not have went as smoothly as possible. I'm just so so stoked for you and your little fam.

Molly- thinking of you! Hope all is going well with you and your little man!!

BB- Chart stalking you always ;) Hoping this is THE month!!!

Katrina- I wish I could live on a farm. I would absolutely love it. My family friends used to own a cattle ranch and I got to bottle feed a calf. One of my favorite memories. FX for this cycle!

Sandy- CANNOT WAIT for you to find out gender!!! So exciting!!

Colette- I forget if I asked, are you finding out gender? If so- when?

Nikki- Glad you seem to be producing the perfect amount for Alia! I'm hoping i'll have good production, FX. My right boob is actually producing what looks like milk now. The left boob is still clear colostrum but my right has a milky looking substance. P.S... could do with some more pictures of your cute baby girl since I don't have her face brightening my facebook feed! Lol!

Rachel- So glad the medicine seems to be helping Ellie! I love her little expressions, she's so dang cute!

Julie- Hope all is going well for you! You go mama, breastfeeding one and pumping for another- you must have awesome production!!! Lol.

Kara- Omg I saw the pic you were tagged in of the professional photo of little Makayla- SOOOO CUTE!

Britt- I hope little Harper hangs in there for a while longer, gets some more chub on them bones! :)

Has anyone heard from STG?? Been wondering about her a lot, worrying about her too. Hope all is going smoothly with her pregnancy.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

I'm still worried ladies.. She said my cervix was closed last night. I asked if your water can still break with a closed cervix and she said yes. Okay. 

They never once said they thought I peed myself. She just kept saying discharge. It was so thin and watery, I don't see how it could be discharge. It was running quickly down my legs and pooling on the floor. 

And I don't get the contractions thing. When they said I was having contractions, coudl that have just meant BH? or was it the real deal? I don't know. 

I haven't had any other fluid leaks of any kind today, and Harper is still moving around a lot. Should I still push for more answers at my appointment on friday? I've been reading online ( I know, bad) and i'm just suprised at other tests they can do, that they didn't do.. (ferning.. sonogram to check fluids). Maybe they were just trying to keep from doing unnecessary tests? I don't know. I'm sure i'm fine, i'm just worried.


----------



## wavescrash

clynn11 said:


> Glad Leah's check-up went well Amanda! She's so cute I love seeing her little face pop up on my FB dash and IG! She's so stinking adorable!

Thanks <3



CantHrdlyWait said:


> I'm still worried ladies.. She said my cervix was closed last night. I asked if your water can still break with a closed cervix and she said yes. Okay.
> 
> They never once said they thought I peed myself. She just kept saying discharge. It was so thin and watery, I don't see how it could be discharge. It was running quickly down my legs and pooling on the floor.
> 
> And I don't get the contractions thing. When they said I was having contractions, coudl that have just meant BH? or was it the real deal? I don't know.
> 
> I haven't had any other fluid leaks of any kind today, and Harper is still moving around a lot. Should I still push for more answers at my appointment on friday? I've been reading online ( I know, bad) and i'm just suprised at other tests they can do, that they didn't do.. (ferning.. sonogram to check fluids). Maybe they were just trying to keep from doing unnecessary tests? I don't know. I'm sure i'm fine, i'm just worried.

Like I said on FB, I thought my water was leaking with Leah like 5 times. They never said I peed myself, just said it was discharge every single time. At the end of pregnancy, you develop a biiiiig increase in discharge, generally watery. Amniotic fluid will smell a little sweet, won't smell like water or discharge at all. I'd still push for more answers Friday for peace of mind but it's possible it was just a lot of discharge. I mean, with Leah I'd have it dripping down my leg or feel gushes but it was always just discharge/normal.

I was having 2x a week biophysical profiles where they would check my fluid levels and they were always great, never decreasing in volume even though I swore I was leaking lol.

As for contractions, I don't think BH pick up on the monitor the same way a regular contraction does so it's possible you were having real contractions but look at Morgan --- she was contracting regularly for weeks and it wasn't really ever changing her cervix. I remember being in labor with Autumn and on the monitors and the nurses kept asking if I felt that last contraction, asking how I was doing, etc... because I didn't feel any of the contractions for several hours lol.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Thanks Waves. You are right. I don't WANT anything to be wrong, and I want her to stay in there until she's at least full term, but I can't help but worry as well. It was just strange because I haven't had much discharge at all in over a week. So to have this sudden burst, and then nothign again today, seems weird, but then again as a FTM, what do I know?

I guess i'll just express my concern on friday and see what they have to say!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Amanda Leah is so cute! 
Britt I hope she stays put for awhile longer. 
Anyone who comes visit will get to pet a calf! Lol. Tomorrow I'm going to be busy, chores, going to grandpa's grave, picking out mothers day gifts for my mom and maybe face time with my sister.
Oh and I hate people someone thought I was pregnant today. Must be fat today.


----------



## goldstns

Britt- did they do a cotten looking swab? Its a swab that turns blue if it was ammonic fluid. If not id want that done. If so and it wasn't blue I would say your water didn't brake. I believe there is a water sack out side your sack that holds your baby. I believe that can break and not mean anything. Also I was having contractions when my water broke and I couldn't feel them at all.


----------



## frsttimemama

Leah is adorable! Glad she's doing so well!

Thanks Cass! I'm super excited! Not only to find out but to see him or her and to make sure everything is well and the cord is in the right place this time. How are you?

Mirolee, I just had grilled steak (with grilled zucchini and broccoli cheese pasta) inspired by your mentioning it earlier. Lol. 

Britt, you have EVERY reason and right to be concerned. A puddle? ! That's a LOT to be "discharge". I would certainly push for answers Friday.

Katrina, I hope you are! Do you think you have O'ed yet?

I had every intention to clean tonight, but I am tired and itchy with swollen ankles so I am sitting in the right recliner with my feet up instead. I'm a bum. :(


----------



## clynn11

oh and Mirolee- YAAAY for passing your GD test! So happy for you! :)

I'm feeling pretty good! I threw up super randomly yesterday but other than that i've been feeling great! Zuri's movements have progressed from big kicks to mostly rolling around, it's so cool watching my belly move from side to side! We got our pack n play off our registry, my aunt ordered it for us! So I set it up today and it's all next to the bed ready for little miss! Makes it a lot more real!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Nope I don't think so. My guess is tomorrow ff thinks so too.


----------



## goldstns

IV never seen ff predict ovulation w a solid red line before it happens like that


----------



## Cowgirl07

Me neither I have it set for advanced, not opks.


----------



## Disneybaby26

Happy 1000 pages girls!! :)


----------



## Cowgirl07

Wow we talk a lot. 
Lines gone now :haha: I don't know what I did but at least it's back to normal.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Mirolee Yayyyy for passing your GD test!

Leah is so cute :)

Britt I would push for more tests if your still worried. It's a lot of discharge for it to be pooling on the floor!

Katrina FX for you this cycle!


----------



## brunettebimbo

OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG I have never had a line with my losses before 11DPO and even then they've been squinters!

https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh70/kjordanj/Snapbucket/323DB056-9B90-4B95-A2AB-7DF03100E457_zpsd5wqroun.jpg


----------



## TTCaWee1

Yay for late night feeds so I can see good news!!! Go pee on another!!!!!!! That's a beautiful line for a cheapie!


----------



## brunettebimbo

I'm just getting ready for work. I'll grab some FRERs today.


----------



## TTCaWee1

Yay bb. I feel good about this one :)

I use a 27 mm flange. I'll change out my membranes today when I get up. I guess I should try a new bra. They are nursing underwires but maybe they are a little constricting. They seem happier at night in the cotton sleeping bra...guess I'll be bra shopping tomorrow. 

Nikki - I agree with Kara on the sleep thing. I was told once they can roll back and forth on their own. I put Ellie on her tummy sometimes in her pack n play for naps but only when I am going to be nearby. The PT before discharge said that was fine to do for naps.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Thanks. I tested again with SMU

https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh70/kjordanj/Snapbucket/A050326E-4387-4E6F-9796-ACE915C1E559_zpsdo0jtkkf.jpg


----------



## pdxmom

There's no doubting tht line....eeekk soo exciting


----------



## goldstns

Bb- how exciting!!! Does the doc know what needs to be done to assure you keep this bean?? I'd call them asap.

Rachel- so your saying as soon as they learn to roll over it is safe to sleep her on her belly? If so that's awesome. IV only seen her roll 3 times, but that could be because daycare sees her awake more then I do. Her teacher said she rolls.


----------



## brunettebimbo

No. I'm going to ring them on my lunch break and see what they say.


----------



## frsttimemama

Yay BB!! I totally seee that! They better make a plan and quick I say! Lol

I think I'm going to gave a gain tomorrow .. which stinks because my goal was not to gain anything, which they are encouraging. We shall see.


----------



## jury3

Rachel-I have not worn a regular bra since before they were born lol I have the sleeping nursing bras that basically look like a sports bra and then I have nursing tanks. I've been wearing the nursing tanks most of the time, even when we go out in public (under another shirt). 

Have you girls tried mother's milk tea? I've been drinking it the last few days, only one cup a day, and I can tell a difference in my production. I've heard a few girls say that it worked too well for them...
What are you girls talking about membranes?

I'd be careful with the bottle feeding to make sure they get enough...their sucking is supposed to increase your supply, better than pumping. That's why they encourage cluster feeding from the breast and feeding on demand even through growth spurts. It's hard though. My nipples have been sore bc Grayson latches well at first but then starts to slip off I guess. So, I've been using bottles more (plus I get more sleep that way). Last night he bf for a total of at least 35 min but still didn't seem completely satisfied. So, I had DW give him a bottle of expressed. He took 3oz. I know he had to have gotten quite a bit from my breast...We have the breastfeeding group today, so I'm going to weigh him before and after he bf to see how much he's getting.

bb-How exciting!!!

Britt-Hopefully it wasn't your water...

My brother's wedding is this weekend, so we will be going on our first road trip with the babes! It's only a 2-3 hour drive, but that will be the longest they've been in the car. I think we are going to do disposables so we don't have to worry about taking all the cloth diapers or worry about any laundry from them. 
My dad called last night and is sick. He has some heart problems which cause him to get sick easily. He's always getting pneumonia. Just had it last week. This week he thinks he has a head cold. So, he probably won't be at my brother's wedding this weekend and won't get to meet the babies. I know he's really disappointed. I feel bad bc he's been talking about meeting them and being a grandpa. Luckily we will be back down for a week the beginning of June so he can meet them then.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Nikki - The only thing they used were those little PH strips. Just a little green piece of paper. They didn't use a swab or anything else to test the fluid. 

BB- Yay!!!!!!!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

I'm sorry your Dad is sick Julie. Hopefully he gets to meet them soon!


----------



## brunettebimbo

About 10th wee of the day after drinking loads!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.3 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Lotalaughs16

Yay BB!! congrats, I def see a line!


----------



## Kiamaria83

Wow bb congratulations. I'm so happy for you. Have you thought about the aspirin ?
Britt if you're worried demand some tests. Try and rest if you can. 
Cass I have a scan on the 23rd and I want to know the sex but hubby doesnt. Dilemma!
I dont know much about expressing and breastfeeding as my boobied didn't work last time. Hoping to bf this time though.

Eugh I was in hospital yesterday as I couldnt walk with pain. I was terrified something was wrong. They assured me baby is good as they listened to hb. They think my cyst has grown and causing the pain. So its a sofa day for me today with lots of food. Yum.


----------



## goldstns

Interesting convo about bra association with breastfeeding... Some days I get lots of milk and some days is a struggle... And I know that's normal, but I'm going to pay attention to my bra to see if that makes a difference.

julie- Alia eats like 7 oz before bed.....my bob will barely produce 4 oz around that time, but the produce enough during the day. So I give Alia a bottle of like 3 oz breastmilk and then breastfeed her the rest. So she does get enough to eat and by boobs get the action they need....u think that's ok?


----------



## wavescrash

Honestly I don't think you can really determine how much she's getting in a breastfeed session. The amount you pump is not the same amount she sucks out of you. You will always always always pump less than what she sucks out herself so don't beat yourself up if you're not pumping a great deal. Maybe see if you can find a breastfeeding group/center like Julie mentioned to weigh her before and after a breastfeeding session so you can better see how much she's getting.


----------



## frsttimemama

Collette, that's tough! Also, hope you feel better today!

Bb, I can see that one too. Yay!!


----------



## goldstns

Alia kept being extremely fussy after empting my boob...so I assumed she wasn't getting enough.


----------



## Ingodshand

Hi girls! I am typing on my computer as Evan sturs in his rock and play. This kid will only sleep if I am holding him so it is very hard to get anything done! I am not complaining, but would be nice to take a shower!

Here are some pics of Evan as I know some of you are not on facebook. I can not believe that he is a month old today. Where has the time gone! He is getting into such a routine and my nights are getting much better. He eats at 11, 1, 3, and between 5-6 and then up for the day between 7-8. 

Breastfeeding has been so hard! So if you girls are struggling then know that you are not alone! We actually found out that Evan had a lip and tongue tie that were preventing him from latching and draining my breasts correctly. We had it revised (clipped) at 9 days and he got better but my nipples were still killing me. Both feeding and the pain from my c-section got so much better last week. I am really starting to feel like myself again.

My birth story- Water broke at 8:30am on Monday April 7th. I was in the shower, sitting on the floor shaving my legs and felt a pop and a huge gush. It was so weird! Then the gushing just never stopped! I went through about 5 massive pads in about two hours. My mom came over to take Alyssa to my in-laws while Rob and I went to the hospital. They admitted me around 11 at 1/2 cm dilated and I started walking by 1. They checked me at 3 and I was at 2cm and 50% effaced. I started getting contractions around 6 and was at 3cm. The pain started getting the better of me around midnight and I got an epidural at 1:30am since I was having very strong contractions that lasted about 90 seconds and were 1 minute apart. I was checked and only at 3.5cm and still only 50%. Evan was just not coming down in the birth canal and his heartrate kept plummeting into the 60's. The doctor said we had to get him out and I agreed. It was so scary, but once the c-section got underway then I knew he would be okay. 

The recovery from my second c-section was so much better than my first I was up and walking faster and in less pain. I didn't get my vbac, but I did get a healthy big baby boy! 

Gotta run, Evan is awake!
 



Attached Files:







a and e.jpg
File size: 31.8 KB
Views: 4









e and a.jpg
File size: 36.1 KB
Views: 3









e.jpg
File size: 31.5 KB
Views: 1









me and evan.jpg
File size: 28.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## morganwhite7

Hello girls.. just did a bit of catching up!

Sandy- My goodness you're halfway! :)

Sarah- That is a lot of nighttime feeding.. Hope I'm not starving my girl! Lol she eats so much during the day but is so sleepy at night.. goes about one 5 hour stretch every night. Evan is too cute, and your daughter too she looks like she loves helping with him, so sweet!! <3

Mirolee- Yay for no GD!!

Britt- Gosh that sounds so much to me like your waters leaking.. I'd be pushy at the next apt about getting it checked!

BB- Congrats again.. Keep the faith, those tests are so dark esp for so early!!

I haven't been out of my cotton nursing sleep bras since she was born.. have to wash them every single day though, it never fails that everything is boob milk drenched by the afternoon!! It has been great since they have adjusted to her needs though, that first week was awful when I was making 10x too much milk. Still haven't used my pump or bottles a single time and I am very proud of that!! 

She sleeps great at night, I offer a boob whenever she's fussy during the day and she wakes at 12 and 5 to eat.. so thankful for those 5 hours of sleep!! Either way she's great though, we nap together during the day when needed. It's been a breeze, just wish Daddy could be here every second of the day to see all the cute things she does. 

I have a question for you ladies though... I did get torn during birth and I'm wondering what's normal healing time? The bleeding has been minimal going into the 3rd week PP, but going #2 is painful (puts pressure on the torn area) and sometimes it just aches SO MUCH down there, like I can't walk it hurts so bad. And then other times feels like nothing. Maybe just part of the healing process, but ouch. How long til you all felt better down there?

I took a mirror to it a few days ago, not as bad as I thought lol. But the thought of EVER having sex again makes every part of me cringe!!! Ouch! I hope this next month comes with a lot of healing.


----------



## frsttimemama

I know Morgan! I'm so ready to be done though! It sounds like you both are doing well! So glad!

Sarah, he's so cute!! Love the pictures. Thanks! Sorry you didnt get your VBAC, but I am glad you both are healthy and well.

Appointment and scan tomorrow then one a month til 32 weeks and one a week thanks to biophysical profiles after that! I am so anxious for not only tomorrow, but to meet this little guy or gal. It's been such a longggg time coming, it feels like it will never get here.


----------



## wavescrash

goldstns said:


> Alia kept being extremely fussy after empting my boob...so I assumed she wasn't getting enough.

I mean, it's totally possible but I would hate to see you beating yourself up thinking you're supply is dwindling or not any good if that's not necessarily the case, you know what I mean?


----------



## Ingodshand

morganwhite7 said:


> Hello girls.. just did a bit of catching up!
> 
> Sandy- My goodness you're halfway! :)
> 
> Sarah- That is a lot of nighttime feeding.. Hope I'm not starving my girl! Lol she eats so much during the day but is so sleepy at night.. goes about one 5 hour stretch every night. Evan is too cute, and your daughter too she looks like she loves helping with him, so sweet!! <3
> 
> Mirolee- Yay for no GD!!
> 
> Britt- Gosh that sounds so much to me like your waters leaking.. I'd be pushy at the next apt about getting it checked!
> 
> BB- Congrats again.. Keep the faith, those tests are so dark esp for so early!!
> 
> I haven't been out of my cotton nursing sleep bras since she was born.. have to wash them every single day though, it never fails that everything is boob milk drenched by the afternoon!! It has been great since they have adjusted to her needs though, that first week was awful when I was making 10x too much milk. Still haven't used my pump or bottles a single time and I am very proud of that!!
> 
> She sleeps great at night, I offer a boob whenever she's fussy during the day and she wakes at 12 and 5 to eat.. so thankful for those 5 hours of sleep!! Either way she's great though, we nap together during the day when needed. It's been a breeze, just wish Daddy could be here every second of the day to see all the cute things she does.
> 
> I have a question for you ladies though... I did get torn during birth and I'm wondering what's normal healing time? The bleeding has been minimal going into the 3rd week PP, but going #2 is painful (puts pressure on the torn area) and sometimes it just aches SO MUCH down there, like I can't walk it hurts so bad. And then other times feels like nothing. Maybe just part of the healing process, but ouch. How long til you all felt better down there?
> 
> I took a mirror to it a few days ago, not as bad as I thought lol. But the thought of EVER having sex again makes every part of me cringe!!! Ouch! I hope this next month comes with a lot of healing.

You are lucky that she will sleep that long! I offer the boob whenever he wants it but he pretty much eats every 2-3 hours around the clock! I do get one long stretch that is almost 4 hours some nights! Guess that is what he needs since he is wearing 3 month clothes!


----------



## morganwhite7

Sandy are you finding out gender tomorrow?!! That's so fun!!


----------



## wavescrash

Some Leah pictures for those not on FB.
 



Attached Files:







6.jpg
File size: 25.6 KB
Views: 0









3.jpg
File size: 27.5 KB
Views: 0









tumblr_n57q1rDSd71qzzo2fo1_500.jpg
File size: 49.9 KB
Views: 0









tumblr_n55t6yB5yo1qzzo2fo1_500.jpg
File size: 53.1 KB
Views: 0









tumblr_n54hbhme4F1qzzo2fo1_500.jpg
File size: 71.8 KB
Views: 0


----------



## brunettebimbo

Beautiful :)

Colette I've been chasing the hospital today. They said they'd take my name and number and get back to me. No-one rang back. I tried them again and I guess everyone had gone home :growlmad: I then rang my Doctors and they had no appointments they could book until tomorrow!


----------



## wavescrash

And a couple of Hannah just because.
 



Attached Files:







11.jpg
File size: 40.2 KB
Views: 1









2.jpg
File size: 18.3 KB
Views: 1









tumblr_n4y7h3xlw71qzzo2fo1_500.jpg
File size: 73.3 KB
Views: 1









tumblr_n4phv7Asgt1qzzo2fo1_500.jpg
File size: 53.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## morganwhite7

Is Hannah doing better with it all Waves? They're so sweet. I saw Leah is in size 1's.. when did she switch over? Jw bc I've got a closet full of NB's still :/ 

BB- Yay for an appt tomorrow at least!


----------



## brunettebimbo

I haven't been able to book it yet Morgan. I hope they can book me one! 

I've just taken this at 6pm. I've never had lines this dark with my losses. Please stick baby!

https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh70/kjordanj/Snapbucket/BFB62AAD-C247-409A-BB55-75D611C9208F_zpsiizmffcf.jpg


----------



## wavescrash

morganwhite7 said:


> Is Hannah doing better with it all Waves? They're so sweet. I saw Leah is in size 1's.. when did she switch over? Jw bc I've got a closet full of NB's still :/
> 
> BB- Yay for an appt tomorrow at least!

Yeah Hannah's gotten A LOT better. She still has days where she drives me crazy but it's not as bad as it was initially.

Ohh I wish I could remember. Maybe around 3 or 4 weeks old? We're actually about to switch to size 2 and they seem SO HUGE in comparison lol.


----------



## Ingodshand

Waves- The girls are so cute! i can not believe that Leah is 22.5 inches long as Evan was that long at 2 weeks! i bet he is almost ten pounds too!

BB- Your tests are looking awesome!!

Morgan- Evan switched to size 1 around 3 weeks.


----------



## frsttimemama

Bb, FX. At least you got in tomorrow and not in a week! :)

Waves, the girls are so cute!

Morgan, yes tomorrow. I'm trying to decide how to announce. Last time, we put a sign on the dog that said, "I'm having a baby BROTHER!". It was adorable! Marley pics soon?? Lol


----------



## wavescrash

Ingodshand said:


> Waves- The girls are so cute! i can not believe that Leah is 22.5 inches long as Evan was that long at 2 weeks! i bet he is almost ten pounds too!

Thanks! Hahah Leah was only like 20" around 2 weeks. She was born at 19.2. I can't believe she's almost 12 lbs now. So crazy.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Sarah - Evan is adorable!!! love the pictures!

Amanda- Leah and Hannah are just too cute! 

Morgan- So glad to hear things are going smoothly for you!! I am So happy!! 

afm- Got about 10 hours of sleep last night and feeling a lot better today. Still not one drop any fluid, so i'm guess that it was probably pee or discharge the other day. I mean, once your water breaks, you'd eventually get contractions, right? I hate to sound stupid about it,but I really don't know? I am still going to ask at tomorrow's appointment. Baby is moving a lot, which I think is a good sign as well.


----------



## frsttimemama

I don't think you necessarily have contractions even if your water has broken, but I am FAR from an expert.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

yeah Sandy, i'm not sure either.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Bb congrats! Fx for a sticky bean. 
Love all the pictures of the babies. 
Afm went to grandpa's grave today, put some flowers out. The switch in the weather has prompted a headache and crappy sleeping. It's 75 and super humid here.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Sorry you feel crappy :hugs:


----------



## Kiamaria83

Morgan. It takes quite a while to heal. I used to get in the shower and spray cool water over the area when hurting. I also used a bit of sudocrem which helped loads.
Bb hope they get you in soon. You need to be under a consultant. 
Sandy exciting to find out the sex
Amanda what cute pics of your girlies.
Katrina drink plenty of water and get some ice cream. That always helps with headaches.
Britt hope you're ok


----------



## Kiamaria83

CantHrdlyWait said:


> yeah Sandy, i'm not sure either.

You guys are right. My waters went and contractions didnt start until a day later. It was a long wait


----------



## goldstns

All those babies are soooo cute! Thanks for sharing. I owe you all Alia photos.... ill work on that. I just take them with my real camera and forget to size them to put them on here. Ill take some with my cell phone today and get them to you all.

However, last night we had a hail storm... pic attached here.

Britt- I believe when my water broke the only reason I got noticeable contractions is because of the meds they put me on. I didn't get contractions until they put me on potocin. 

DH told me Alia has a wonderful surprise for me for mothers day! Cant wait!

Alia has her 4 month apt tomorrow... so we will see her height/weight. However I am guessing she weights about 14 lbs. I still have her in size 1. I think we switched over around 6 weeks old to size 1. I think once this package we have open is gone we will switch to size 2.

Rachel- recommendation when pumping... have you increased your pump pressure? Mine has a dial I can increase. I have noticed I need it alot stronger pump suction then before.
 



Attached Files:







hail.jpg
File size: 26.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Cowgirl07

Wow I shouldn't complain about humidity as it hasn't hailed or had tornadoes yet this year.


----------



## goldstns

Katrina-nice temp jump


----------



## Cowgirl07

Thanks I didn't sleep well so I'm a little unsure how accurate it is.


----------



## Ingodshand

Britt- when my water broke my contractions started about 5 hours later. Could be you had a leak because once they break then you do not stop leaking. Hopefully was just discharge!


----------



## goldstns

Looking forward to my day with Alia!! I just wanna snuggle her... Its been hard since we have been following the 2hr rule, I feel like I don't see her enough.


----------



## frsttimemama

I'm excited --and the doctor's office messed up my ultrasound appointment so ibstead of 1:15, it's at 9:15! Yay! Although I dont like this tech as well, it will do.

Katrina, awesome temp! Its 85 and humid here. Ew. I hate this kind of weather!


----------



## morganwhite7

Thank you Colette!! Anyone else want to share post-birth healing info? Dyin over here lol

Sandy- some recent pics of my little babe..
 



Attached Files:







0160.jpg
File size: 24.7 KB
Views: 3









0580.jpg
File size: 24.8 KB
Views: 3









labor 4090.jpg
File size: 32.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Cowgirl07

Awe she's adorable, I want to cuddle with her! I have to much baby fever.


----------



## morganwhite7

Ohh and this too... she thinks she's SuperWoman!! ;)

To infinity and Beyond! Lol
 



Attached Files:







0170.jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## morganwhite7

Lol thanks.. before too long we'll be saying the same about your lil babe! It's so sad how fast they grow. Oh and I agree that spike is nice, esp with those +opks!!

Sandy- It's a million degrees here too.. finally caved and turned on the AC lastnight. Tried to enjoy myself on the porch but it's absolutely scorching. Oh and YAY for an earlier scan!!! I can't wait to hear!!


----------



## HWPG

morgan, sounds like you could use this stuff:
https://www.earthmamaangelbaby.com/mama-bottom-balm.html
https://www.earthmamaangelbaby.com/new-mama-bottom-spray.html


----------



## morganwhite7

YES! Thanks Mirolee, I saw that spray when doing preggo research.. Looks like it does the job. "sit easier, feel better" - calling my name lol.


----------



## frsttimemama

She's so cute!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Girls, I'm looking for a ring I can wear to work, cattle shows etc, since my wedding band is big and raised a bit off my hand. I would like a ring I can wear without worrying about it catching or losing stones or the ring. Any suggestions?


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Morgan - She's precious!! And isn't funny how not TOO long ago we were complaining about cold weather and snow?? Tomorrow it's going to be in the 80's here and today it's not far from it! I'll take it over the snow, but this mama is roasting!!! 

Nikki/Sarah - yeah.. that's crazy. I mean, this happened tuesday night at 9:30.. and it's almost friday. I haven't noticed anything about of the ordinary. baby is still REALLY high up and moving a lot. 

Katrina- Nice temp spike!


----------



## goldstns

Morgan- I bled until 4 weeks pp. Then spotted at 6 weeks and again at 8weeks. I did have some pain until like 6-8 weeks. But not bad enough like u r saying. However, my tear was tiny, 1 degree. So I'm not the best to answer your concern. I do have the spray mirolee showed u and it was awesome the first few days I used it when peeing. I also have that companies nipple cream and I swear by it, never had bleeding/cracked nips.


----------



## goldstns

Katrina- I got one at zales that was flat and the metal of the band was a cool design. It did have small diamonds in it. I think it cost like $200. Zales has, for cheap, an insurance that they will fix/replace any stones if they fall out. I got it because of working out and I play lacrosse. I also got it because it was easier to size then my wedding ring during pregnancy.


----------



## Ingodshand

Nikki- What is the two hour rule?


----------



## brunettebimbo

Morgan I used to alternate my baths. Sometimes I'd add salt, sometimes I'd use tea tree oil and sometimes I'd use Savlon liquid. 

Katrina what about just a plain gold band?


----------



## Disneybaby26

I just stopped bleeding at 3 weeks post partum. I only had a 1st degree tear of my left labia, I didn't tear backwards at all. I was lucky BUT. Definitely not healed yet! When I sit there's a ton of pressure if I sit the wrong way and the stiches are ITCHY as HELL!! Its died down the past could of days but i wipe with witch hazel pads when it's really bad. There's a little spot where there's a stitch dangling and I'm scared if I pull it my whole labia will fall off!!

I also noticed a weird feeling when I stop peeing, either mid stream or when I'm done. I was gonna ask the doc about that if I didn't go away by my 6 week appt.


----------



## goldstns

Ingodshand said:


> Nikki- What is the two hour rule?

my doc told me about it...your baby should never be awake for more then 2 consecutive hours until they r older (like 6 months). If they r awake longer they will get over tired and it will cause sleep problems.


----------



## goldstns

baby alia! 4 months old!
 



Attached Files:







4 months 1.jpg
File size: 19.3 KB
Views: 7









4 months 2.jpg
File size: 26.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## clynn11

Nikki she is sooo stinking adorable! Getting to be a big girl!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Awe what a big girl! I love her curls


----------



## wavescrash

Disneybaby26 said:


> I just stopped bleeding at 3 weeks post partum. I only had a 1st degree tear of my left labia, I didn't tear backwards at all. I was lucky BUT. Definitely not healed yet! When I sit there's a ton of pressure if I sit the wrong way and the stiches are ITCHY as HELL!! Its died down the past could of days but i wipe with witch hazel pads when it's really bad. There's a little spot where there's a stitch dangling and I'm scared if I pull it my whole labia will fall off!!
> 
> I also noticed a weird feeling when I stop peeing, either mid stream or when I'm done. I was gonna ask the doc about that if I didn't go away by my 6 week appt.

If you had a catheter for any reason during labor and delivery, that's probably causing that weird feeling. I had weird feelings due to my catheter for a few weeks pp and it's normal.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Alia is beautiful :) Look how big she is already!

https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh70/kjordanj/Snapbucket/68218AA8-0292-43FC-950A-43AA784F629C_zpsobqoxzn4.jpg

Bottom is today. FMU wasn't any darker but SMU was so looks like SMU is best for me!

I've tossed and turned all night. I'm so scared of losing this baby too. I think I'll relax a bit more after seeing the Doctor. I'm going to mention baby aspirin and progesterone supplements to him. I need to get the ball rolling and fast!


----------



## goldstns

Awesome bb! Good luck. Don't walk out of the doc office without answers and a clear agenda or plan.

sandy- what time zone are u? ...so I know when to start getting on bnb constantly to hear gender? I think boy.


----------



## Kiamaria83

Ahh what cute baby pics girls. 
Bb do your own research on aspirin. It isnt medically proven to stop a mc but, many women have found that taking it after multiple mc has resulted in a normal pregnancy. The thing is you need to be taking it now as it makes the uterus perfect for implantation.
I was never told to take it but my consultant also practices all sorts of wacky non medical methods and mentioned taking it but he did say he wasnt officially prescribing it. Most drs will say not to take it.


----------



## Kiamaria83

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/...tures-reveal-astonishing-battle-survival.html

Balled my eyes out reading this but it is a lovely ending


----------



## Ingodshand

Bb- you can take the baby aspirin and it won't hurt anything. I took it with Evan after my loses.


----------



## frsttimemama

I'm in the Eastern time zone. It's 7:15 here. Two hours! I think boy, too. Hubby says girl.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Sandy how exciting!

I got hold of my consultants secretary. He isn't in until Monday. She said to go to my GP, see what he says and ring them back. I've got an appointment with my GP at 3.30pm.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Yay can't wait to hear how your appointment goes.


----------



## Disneybaby26

So exciting Sandy!!! Can't wait to hear!! :)

Makayla will not nap anywhere but being held/in the ktan...she sleeps amazingly at night though...thoughts?


----------



## wavescrash

It's normal honestly - fourth trimester lasts the first 3 months of their life. They basically need/want to be held and comforted all the time. I'm always holding Leah unless she's napping in her swing or sleeping at night.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Well, went to my appointment this morning. My I had protein in my urine (+1). However, for the first time in WEEKS, my Blood pressure was normal at 110/78. So my doctor said they were not concerned and it could just be dehydration ( I had 10 glasses of water yesterday). It was the first time it's ever happened. She said she could have me do a 24 hour urine collection, but becasue I'm not having any other symptoms and no high BP, she felt that was too much. 

She said if i didn't have ANY other fluid leaks, it was probably discharge or urine the other night. I have to say at this point, I have to agree. I haven't had so much as a drop of anything since then. 

She felt around and I asked if she could tell how Harper was positioned. She is JUST as I thought. Head down, bum straight up under my stomach, and her legs and feet are over on my right side under my ribs. I'm glad to know for the time being she's not breech! one less thing to worry about! 

Happy Friday ladies!


----------



## frsttimemama

Baby is a.. BOY!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Oh Sandy I can't wait to hear!!!!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

I apparently posted just as you were typing!! Yay for a boy!! =]


----------



## brunettebimbo

Yayyyyy Sandy amazing news! How did scan go?


----------



## Disneybaby26

Thank you Waves!!

Yay for a little boy Sandy!!! :)


----------



## frsttimemama

The scan was okay. They couldn't see heart or cord insertion as well as they wanted, but next scan in a month so will look again then, but as far as they could tell, everything looked good and normal.


----------



## goldstns

Yay sandy!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Glad everything looked well :) How you feeling about another little boy?

AFM - My GP has put me on 5mg of folic acid and said to take that alongside my Pregnacare. He rang the obstetrician at the hospital and has asked if he can prescribe baby aspirin. He is going to call be back hopefully within the next hour or so and do my prescription for that today. Just in the chemist picking up the folic acid.


----------



## brunettebimbo

He just called back. He's prescribed aspirin!


----------



## Disneybaby26

That's great BB, are they going to check your progesterone??


----------



## wavescrash

Congrats Sandy, how exciting <3


----------



## brunettebimbo

He's referred me to the hospital. I guess I'm going to be hospital led!


----------



## TTCaWee1

Congrats Sandy! 

Great news bb! 

Kara - Ellie wants to be held all the time too. I have to make sure she is out out before laying her down or she's wide awake again.


----------



## Disneybaby26

I'm glad I'm not alone!! I just wish she liked her swing just a little so I could do a few things but oh well! I know when i go back to work ill miss her being attached to me so no complaints!! Just wanna make sure I'm not totally spoiling her!!

Our professional pics are done, ill upload a few(using one hand) in a bit!! ;)


----------



## Cowgirl07

Yay Sandy! Great news. 
Glad you talked to the Dr Bb.


----------



## goldstns

Bb glad ur getting answers!

I just put away alia's 3 month clothing....and brought out her 3-6 months.... Her first pair of jeans are out! I cried!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Nikki hugs. I saw the cutest little fella wearing jeans and boots the other day.


----------



## frsttimemama

Thanks ladies! We are excited. :)


----------



## frsttimemama

Bb, I forgot to ask what hospital led means? And yay for sone treatments! It's about time!

Katrina, your chart looks awesome! Fx!!

I love little baby jeans, especially with boots!


----------



## brunettebimbo

In the UK your usually cared for by a midwife. I think by the sounds of things I will be seen my a consultant instead. 

My progesterone last month was 32. I asked today!


----------



## Disneybaby26

Our baby pics - I'm so happy with them!! :flower:
 



Attached Files:







1.jpg
File size: 43 KB
Views: 6









22.jpg
File size: 21.3 KB
Views: 3









Enlarge for nursery 16x20 or smaller.jpg
File size: 34.7 KB
Views: 8









8.jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 4









64.jpg
File size: 37.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## brunettebimbo

Beautiful :)


----------



## Cowgirl07

Love them! She is adorable


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Great pictures Kara!!


----------



## Ingodshand

Congrats sandy!!! Yay for team blue!

Nikki- totally agree with not keeping them up for more than two hours... Evan gets very cranky!

Also Evan loves to be held and i love holding him but would love to take a nap by myself!


----------



## wavescrash

In regards to the "2 hour rule"... I shared this recently but I'll share it again. Nifty little link for reference about how much sleep babies/kids need.

https://www.troublesometots.com/are-you-keeping-baby-awake-too-long/


----------



## wavescrash

Adorable pictures Kara! I wish we could have gotten newborn pictures but definitely couldn't afford it.


----------



## Kiamaria83

Great news sandy.
Bb fab . Glad you're being looked after and that they've prescribed aspirin. 
Kara cute pictures.


----------



## goldstns

Ugh really don't wanna wake Alia for her doc apt.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Kiamaria83 said:


> Great news sandy.
> Bb fab . Glad you're being looked after and that they've prescribed aspirin.
> Kara cute pictures.

Just hoping it all works!
He put me on 5mg Folic Acid and 75mg Dispersible Aspirin. 

Been having a few cramps today, trying not to worry!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Glad you got the prescription BB!!

hey momma's - How many items of clothes did you take to the hosptial for yourself? I'd rather not live in the gown after the baby is here, if I dont' have too. I've only got one pair of maternity capri's and a tank top set aside. What else do I need clothing wise? Should I bring several shirts? I hate this whole not knowing thing. haha. I'm too OCD for packing for something i've never "done" before.


----------



## Disneybaby26

I had a bag with three outfits packed but word the Johnny coat the whole time bc of the epi complications...the only think I wore was sweats and a hoodie home! Lol-def don't overpack, it's just more crap to riffle through/lug around!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Oh yeah. I'm trying not to over pack at all. I'm doing REALLY simple. I just didn't know if several outfits were useful. It doesn't sound like it. I think i'll just take my maternity work out capri's and maybe a shirt or two. That'll be enough. Hopefully i won't be there that long.


----------



## frsttimemama

I got dressed in comfy shorts and t-shirts the next morning. I took 3a outfits. I hated wearing the gown with company!

Adorable pictures!

Is a consultant a doc?


----------



## clynn11

Yay for a boy Sandy! Glad everything is looking great :)

Boo for protein in your urine Britt but glad your bp is good! And yay for not being breech! That's one of the things I dread. I hope Zuri is head down lol. I think she is but who knows.

BB- that's great news and your lines are looking great! Sending you lots of sticky dust!!!

Awww Nikki i'll probably cry too lol. She's getting to be a big girl! It all goes by so fast. I can't believe my niece is 8 months old already. It's insane.

Kara- OMG Makayla is just so stinking cute!!! Love love love your pictures! I have an appointment already scheduled for Zuri's newborn pics with an amazing photographer, i'm super excited!!!!


----------



## morganwhite7

Yay for team blue Sandy!!! :)

Kara- I have GOT to get newborn pics done after seeing those.. they're precious! They did a great job and your peanut is just beautiful!!

Britt- I packed 3 outfits but never really got dressed until we left!! We stayed 4 days and I used 2 nightgowns with spaghetti straps for nursing. Don't bring anything that isn't boob-accessible. I just wanted to be naked really.. I gave birth with nothing on at all lol. Everything just gets super messy and dirty really quick so keep that in mind and don't over pack. Hospitals really have everything you could ever need! Esp for baby, they had EVERYTHING and I didn't use a single thing I brought for her but the going-home outfit!

Katrina- That is one high temp again! You def O'd! Whew now keep busy ;)


----------



## goldstns

Alia apt went well. She's 25 inches (70%) and 13 lbs and 13oz (43%) and I think 15" head (49%). Doc said we can start baby cereal if we want then after a week of that she said do veggies (5-7 days per food) and then fruit (5)7 days per food). She said after her 6 month apt shell move to meat/beans.... 

dh is going out of town this coming weekend, so we r going to start when he's back. Also she's holding her own bottle!! My big girl. I LOVE this stage...shes getting a personality and I feel like I understand her needs better.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Yay Nikki I can't wait to see food pictures. 
Thanks Morgan, I'm not feeling to confident. As sad as it is to say mothers day is not helping.


----------



## clynn11

I have everything crossed for you Katrina!!!! I so so hope this is your month!!


----------



## goldstns

Oh and I brought too much clothing to the hospital...i also didn't want to be in the gown, but I'll tell u the nurse or doc comes all the time to check u down there that it seemed that it would be a pain to take on/off my pants. Plus (tmi alert) I bled lots and when going pee it would drip all over the place... So glad I wasn't wearing clothing I liked.


----------



## TTCaWee1

Britt I am of no use. I lived there for nearly 3 weeks so I had lots of clothes. 

Very cute pics Kara. 

I left Ellie for a night out for the first time. Had a wedding rehearsal then dinner. I did pretty good. Wedding is tomorrow. Hopefully I can stay sane


----------



## brunettebimbo

I think I only packed one outfit but I lived 2 minutes away from the hospital so hubby could have got me more. I just took plenty of underwear! I was home the next day. 

Sandy I think a consultant is a Specialist Doctor.


----------



## TTCaWee1

Bb - I'm late night stalking for more tests?!!


----------



## brunettebimbo

I can't decide if it's darker or not. My boobs hardly hurt now. I'm scared. 
https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh70/kjordanj/Snapbucket/8F87D324-1726-4225-A4C6-0A59DCF8E68F_zpstyszdlhd.jpg


----------



## brunettebimbo

https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh70/kjordanj/Snapbucket/F191C801-3D46-4395-BAC0-9BADE9A0C15A_zps7wuv5ti3.jpg


https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh70/kjordanj/Snapbucket/59BA794D-1689-4D01-9093-274084EA0675_zpszi9jpgqc.jpg
Bottom is today.


----------



## goldstns

Bb- way darker!! Nice. Maybe twins!


----------



## brunettebimbo

:rofl: Could you imagine!?!? 

My boobs don't really hurt anymore which was the first symptom to go with my losses. I am so scared to lose another baby. Really really hope this is our take home rainbow baby!


----------



## goldstns

I hope so too bb! U deserve it.


----------



## jury3

Sandy-yay for a boy!

Britt-boo for protein...hopefully no other symptoms show up.
I lived in my hospital gown...w the c-section I had bleeding, there was colostrum everywhere..and they checked me all the time so it was just easier to wear the gown.

Nikki- I've just heard that your body will produce what baby needs and the best way to keep supply up is to keep baby on the boob. Like I said though, I get exhausted w Grayson. Like tonight. He was weird about latching, finally latched and would fuss every so often and pull off. It takes forever and it seems like he's never satisfied. I know I have the milk so idk what the prob is. Finally gave hime expressed milk to keep my sanity.
I think I'm going to do a lactation consult though. I'm getting really frustrated.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Bb Fx for you but it looks darker. 
Afm I hate temping, I coughed when I took my temp the first time and it was low so I retook it and it was normal. But on the plus side I'm in a much better mood today.


----------



## Ingodshand

Julie- i think the lc is a great idea. It could beer that he is having issues emptying your breasts so he is eating but not getting the hind milk. Good luck and i comend you for nursing with twins!!!


----------



## Ingodshand

Can i just say that baby shoes are so stupid! I have so many pairs and they just look silly!


----------



## goldstns

Haha..alia has a ton of shoes too... Only ones she's worn are very soft and flexible. They only time I put them on her is when I want her socks to stay on. Like a cold day or something. 

Julie ur doing awesome. 

I made 6 cookie sheets of lactation cookies... I have two friends that had babies l2 weeks ago. So dh and I r going to visit them today and bring them cookies.


----------



## frsttimemama

Bb, MUCH darker! Fx! 

Katrina, fx! Mothers day is tough for me, too. Hopefully next Mothers day we will both be holding our little babies! 

Julie, you are awesome!

I'm getting more excited about a baby boy. I expected it. It just feels like deja vu so it's really scary!


----------



## frsttimemama

Oh and on the clothes at the hospital topic, they just checked my pad when I went to the bathroom after Ithguot dressed the next day or when they checked my uterus or incisuion. I took lots of oanties and ended up wearing the mesh ones with the giant pad because I was bleeding half to death. I took dark shorts, too. In case I leaked. I will do the same this time because I am SURE we will have more company than before and we had constant visitors last time!


----------



## brunettebimbo

frsttimemama said:


> Bb, MUCH darker! Fx!
> 
> Katrina, fx! Mothers day is tough for me, too. Hopefully next Mothers day we will both be holding our little babies!
> 
> Julie, you are awesome!
> 
> I'm getting more excited about a baby boy. I expected it. It just feels like deja vu so it's really scary!

Glad your feeling excited. It must be a huge mixture of emotions!

Have you any names yet?


----------



## frsttimemama

Very much so! Not sure on a name yet.


----------



## goldstns

Katrina - I hated temping too.... Eventually I ended up temping like 5 days before expected o...so I could get a base line and then 3 days post o so I knew I o-ed. Otherwise all the ups/downs temps would drive me crazy.


----------



## Cowgirl07

I just haven't been sleeping constantly plus my allergies are acting up. I guess when in doubt bd.


----------



## MrsAmk

Hey girls! I have not been on here since the day before I went into labor and had my little Gabriel. My birth story is not a long one lol. Woke up on 4/26 and started having real contractions, about 5 minutes apart. That quickly went to about 3 min apart, and I knew it was the real deal. I told my DH to call into work b/c we were going to have a baby today. As we drove to the hospital, they quickly became every 45 seconds, for 45 seconds long. We arrived, got to our room, and I changed into just a tank top before I was put on the monitor, being that I was only 35/5 days. They checked me and I was 5cm. They watched him for a while and then let me take it off and attempt to walk around. I made it about halfway down the hall, when I felt a gush. I looked down assuming it was my water, and saw bright red blood all over the floor. We went back to my room and let them know, so they had me get back onto the bed to check me. I was already at 9cm (this was like 20 min after the initial check). I labored through many contractions on my left side, with my right leg up in a stirrup. My bag was bulging, and I asked if they broke it, if things would progress faster. They said yes, so I told them to freakin break it!! Haha so they did, and immediately, the ctx got incredibly INTENSE and painful. Thankfully, I started pushing right away and G was born within about 4 pushes. It was surreal, and I honestly expected to not hear him cry. But he did, and with incredible lungs!! The NICU team was in there waiting, and as soon as they checked him over, they brought him back to my chest. I noticed right away his ear didnt look right, and I thought it was just stuck to his face from the white stuff that was all over him. But it wasnt, and I knew right then that he had a ear deformity :( I lost it, thinking I am such as failure as a mother. My first child was born dead, and my next had this ear that wasnt developed. It still breaks my heart that he likely cannot hear from that side. We have many appts with audiologists and geneticists in the future, but in the meantime we are loving him up, and praying and expecting that it wont be as bad as it seems. Gabriel is such a blessing, and is so perfect to us. He is the love of my life! He is two weeks old now, and keeping me incredibly exhausted :) We have had a rough go at it as far as breastfeeding, he just doesnt latch well at all. So I am constantly pumping, bottle feeding all day and night. It is really, really hard and many days I want to give up! We are hoping as he gets near his due date, that things will click and he will latch on me with no problem. For now, I am a walking zombie and feel like a cow being milked that cant leave my house because I am attached to my pump. Oye!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Glad to hear your story Molly! He's adorable


----------



## goldstns

Molly glad he's healthy...i promise it gets easier!


----------



## TTCaWee1

Molly - glad Gabriel is otherwise healthy! Did he fail his hearing test on that side? They have made wonderful advances for the hearing impaired. Post a pic of your man! I wanna see!

So remember we talked briefly about bras and milk production? I was in a wedding today so I was without a bra from 2pm on. I pumped 4 oz at 7:30pm and I'm pumping again and I'm already over 4 oz. that may not be a lot to some but for me it's huge! The only thing that was different was me not wearing a bra....


----------



## brunettebimbo

Molly so nice to see a post from you. Glad your all doing ok :)

Katrina you got crosshairs! :happydance:

Do you usually wear underwired bras?

I can't stop testing. Good job I've only 2 left :rofl:

https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh70/kjordanj/Snapbucket/F5810632-E19A-4A2C-BAFB-40668928B04E_zpsyp846y2d.jpg

https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh70/kjordanj/Snapbucket/B06B7382-F8AC-4C24-96DE-A5D14278C2A8_zps7k9eprkb.jpg

Woken this morning and my boobs have gotten more sore, I feel slightly nauseous and I have constipation :happydance:


----------



## Cowgirl07

Rachel I hate bras! Granted I have no boobs
Bb love the darker lines. 
Yea I have cross hairs with my wacko temps. Dh is out planting and I can't sleep so miss congeniality sounds like a good movie to watch lol


----------



## brunettebimbo

Looks like you ovulated to me!
Good choice of film! :)


----------



## Cowgirl07

Happy mothers day mom's and mamas to be!


----------



## frsttimemama

Yay for crosshairs Katrina!! Fx so hard! Love that movie!

I hate bras too, but unfortunately I have boobs that require one.. lol.

Molly, your story scared me! I'm so glad everything turned out well. I'm sorry to hear if his hearing difficulty, but hopefully time and prayers will help, and maybe it can even be repaired! It's amazing what modeen medicine is able to do. Sorry you feel like a cow. :( I hope it gets easier soon! 

Happy Mothers Day to all you mamas and soon to be mamas and eventual mamas and puppy mamas! :)

Another camping trip in the books! I'm beat. Hubby had to work from midnight to 4 am so I was awake worrying about him. Lol. Lots of laundry to do, housework, a trip to town to replace the flower we got MIL because it got hail damaged, then family dinner. Thankful for a busy Mothers Day. It's a little hard. But I have many positive things for which to be thankful.


----------



## Disneybaby26

Rachel- so interesting about the bra!! It definitely makes sense though!! Freeeeeee boobies!!

Happy Mother's Day to all the mamas and mamas to be!! Those waiting to be mommas-don't think for a second we've forgotten about you today, stay strong! Xo


----------



## goldstns

I don't mean to rub in mothers day! Sorry!

I hope its ok I post this...

DH/Alia got me this for mothers day (its a heart with Alia's birth stone in it!)
 



Attached Files:







mother day.jpg
File size: 28.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## brunettebimbo

That's beautiful :)


----------



## Cowgirl07

Your not rubbing it in! I love it!


----------



## frsttimemama

What?! Don't be sorry!! I love it :)


----------



## frsttimemama

Hubby got me some flowers to plant (I totally slacked last year because I was pregnant, and then I was too sad to really care about flowers in the yard..), and my mom got me a couple of hummingbird feeders. I love hummingbird feeders. I've always like them, but after our son, I have a special thing for them. I'll share my story, and if you guys think I'm crazy, that's totally alright.

The morning of our son's funeral, we had a houseful of people. I had gotten up before anyone else so I could have a quiet moment to get my head as together as I could to get through that day. I took my cup of coffee out on the back deck for a moment, and I said, "God, I know you're listening. Please give me a sign that our baby is okay so I can get through this day." At that moment, a little hummingbird flew up right in my face. It stayed there for a few seconds and flew away. And in that moment, I knew our little man was okay. And I got through that day. And every one after it so far. There is a hummingbird that comes up to the front windows every so often and looks in at us. And I know that he's watching over us. So I have put out a couple feeders in the back on the deck (I had about 20 hummingbirds at a time last summer.) I am putting a couple out front here in a few minutes. They are just special to me. And that's my story. Call me crazy, but we all have to have something that helps us get through the day. God (and my baby!) were listening that day, thankfully.


----------



## brunettebimbo

That is lovely Sandy :)


----------



## goldstns

Sandy- that's so special. My grandma has a similar thing with my grandpa....hers is just with a herring bird.


----------



## clynn11

To all of you lovely mommies. I love this so much and thought I would share. Happy Mother's Day! <3
 



Attached Files:







tumblr_n0uzycm8XZ1sq8t8xo1_500.jpg
File size: 18.7 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Ingodshand

Love your story sandy!!


----------



## Disneybaby26

What a beautiful story Sandy, truly touching!! Xo


----------



## Cowgirl07

Love the story Sandy!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Last tests! Cheered me up this morning. AF due today. The witch better stay away, I'm carrying a sticky rainbow this time!

Bottom is today
https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh70/kjordanj/Snapbucket/AC1FE591-12CA-4AE3-8A5F-F10C71F760F1_zpsk5eyuust.jpg

I have NEVER had a test where the test line is darker than the control line. Hoping that's a good sign too!
https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh70/kjordanj/Snapbucket/80D69431-80DB-4ED7-B642-E444D13AFB61_zpseievkbzi.jpg

Progression!
https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh70/kjordanj/Snapbucket/4BBA347E-3BA8-499B-9BC3-E32E07DC3FE4_zps5woqeem2.jpg

Boobs are sore again this morning :happydance:


----------



## brunettebimbo

It dried really dark!
https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh70/kjordanj/Snapbucket/D3A419AD-4FAE-4E13-8FDC-8B3AFFDBDD3F_zpsjyjlitzi.jpg

Progression - 9DPO and the day AF is due (13DPO)
https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh70/kjordanj/Snapbucket/DDD8FFD6-9370-47E4-AE12-1CD45B0DBB7E_zpsevfgnoqt.jpg


----------



## frsttimemama

That's great BB! FX!


----------



## goldstns

Awesome line bb.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

I know I am late, But Happy Mother's Day to everyone! I hardly get on on the weekends anymore, so I am always behind!

Thanks to everyone about the hospital clothing advice. I think I'm only taking one outfit for myself and that that's the one to leave the hospital in. 

afm- my swelling got really bad this weekend. Just so suddenly. My hands and feet ache from the swelling. I'm trying to drink enough water, but i'm probably still not drinking enough. Today my goal is at least 9 cups. I ate bad this week from staying at my moms while she was on vacation, but the scale said that I was up 5 lbs from last monday's weigh in. I'm freaking out. That's HUGE jump. I'm guessing it's from the swelling. I am going to be SO good about my diet for the next 40 days. Low sodium, and sugar, and LOTS of water and fruits and veggies. This 5 lb gain puts me at 30 lbs gained and I still have 41 days.


----------



## brunettebimbo

I honestly wouldn't worry about weight gain. It just drops off at birth or at least it did for me. When is your next appointment?

My consultants secretary rang me back. I'm to go to the EPAU at 8.30am tomorrow to see my consultant. I'm nervous for some reason!


----------



## Lotalaughs16

Morning Ladies!! Happy belated Mother's day to all you new mommies and mommies to be and fellow Dog/Cat Moms!

I had a great day yesterday...DH and Zara got me a hilarious card and a potted rose plant and some Ferrero Rocher...yummm :)

Kara, those pics are precious! I love the one with her eyes wide open :)

BB, I'm so happy for you...nice progression!

Sandy...Congrats on team blue! you're story is not crazy at all, I would definitely take that as a sign

Cass, thanks for sharing that mother's day poem...its so beautiful

Britt, glad you haven't had anymore leaks

Katrina, yay for crosshairs...:dust:


----------



## Lotalaughs16

BB, I think being nervous is completely normal...just try to take deep breaths and try not to stress yourself out (I know that may seem impossible) I will be praying for you all day :hugs:


----------



## Lotalaughs16

I'm kind of bummed that I haven't got AF yet...I thought my cycles were going back to normal...today is cd 36 and no sign :(


----------



## Cowgirl07

Great news Bb. 
Sorry af isn't here yet, that must be annoying. 
Afm nothing to exciting over here. It's been storming all night.


----------



## goldstns

brittney- is it worth testing?


----------



## Disneybaby26

Bb-awesome line!!!

Rachel-how's Ellie doing with the Zantac?? I think we're developing a but of a reflux issue over here :( I switched her medela bottle to dr brown today, the medela nipple kept collapsing and getting a ton of air bubbles. Been doing the mylecon drops but she's making bubbles in her mouth and sticking her tongue out a ton, no spit up though...


----------



## goldstns

alia makes bubbles with her mouth all the time

AFM, being sooooo spoiled... everyone in my office is out of town.. therefor I get to pump in my office... i LOVE it! so convenient.


----------



## goldstns

Alia, this morning... its cold here and snowed 6.5 inches!! This outfit is 3-6 months old... so I wanted to put it on her because im hoping in the next 3 months it will be too warm to wear it.
 



Attached Files:







37.jpg
File size: 14.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Cowgirl07

Oh she's adorable!


----------



## frsttimemama

Alia is adorable!

Bb, totally understand!

Katrina, it stormed here too. There was a tornado a couple counties over. Ick. Your chart looks good! :) Fx!

Brittney, that sounds like a nice day.

Britt, can you put your feet up more maybe? It does help. Not cure it, but helps! Hang in there!

Afm, I have a splitting headache today. Ugh. It's miserable. I'm sucking down the ice water, too. It's hot and humid. The high is 85 today. YUCK! I hate summer.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Feel better Sandy!


----------



## TTCaWee1

Kara - it's been a miracle drug for her. Within 24 hours she was a happy baby again. We use the avent natural bottles and I like them. They have a wide based nipple and they don't seem to make her any more gassy. I haven't used the medela nipples but I have them in my bag for an emergency. 

Yesterday I wore my sleeping bra all day and I pumped 5 oz before bed! That's unheard of in my world! I'm going to go get some non underwire bras today and go up a size. 

DH got me a pandora bracelet for Mother's Day with a mom charm, Ellie's birthstone and an anniversary charm. I love it. He did good. And he wrote a cute message in the card which is huge for him lol

Britt - try not to weigh yourself. It's most likely water weight and it will fall off a few days after delivery


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

bb- my next appointment is friday.. 

Sandy - I can only put my feet up so much at work. It usually doesn't last long, and someone needs something and I have to put them back down. Plus, i've noticed that that angle I have them at at work tends to make my back hurt. 

I'm trying not to worry about the weight gain, but i'm not going to lie, with all the BP issues and everything else, I STILL worry about Pre E.. even more so after I had protein in my urine. Guess i'll see how it goes this Friday. I think I am going to stop tonight and check my BP


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

and maybe you girls are right. I've weighed myself each week since week 16. (only once..on monday's) just to keep any eye on the weight gain.. but here at the end, it might not be worth the stress.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Rachel that sounds pretty. I love Pandora


----------



## frsttimemama

Aww Rachel! I want a Pandora bracelet! That sounds so sweet!

Tylenol and icewater took the edge off. It's better. Not gone, but better.


----------



## Disneybaby26

Thanks Rachel- thats so great to hear!! were at the pedi now, fingers crossed they can help us too! My poor baby!


----------



## Lotalaughs16

Nikki, Alia is so cute...I can't believe how fast she's growing.

I don't think its worth testing, we've been using protection...but I guess I can try POAS tomorrow morning...it will give me something to do!


----------



## Cowgirl07

If nothing else it may convince af to come out of hiding. But maybe you will have a surprise.


----------



## wavescrash

I'm sorry to rain on everyone's parade but I gotta vent...


So yesterday was obviously Mother's Day but it was also my first day back to work, bright and early at 6am. OH was home with the girls so I was half expecting maybe a handmade card or something, but there was nothing. We can't really afford gifts and it's not a big deal to me to get one or not but you know... helping my 2 year old make me a card or color me a picture would have been nice. I do that for Father's Day every year, his birthday, etc. He's not a crafting type so I can understand it wouldn't be his first thought but it's not a rocket science-type idea, you know? So not only that but I wound up spending my evening making dinner and doing the dishes which took like 2-3 hours of my time. I was also very annoyed to come home and see he didn't even bother doing a load of dishes when the sink was overflowing. I was doing dishes and just stewing the whole time, trying not to flip out because I knew it wouldn't get us anywhere. But honestly how hard is it for a guy to think "Oh, it's mother's day... maybe I should show her how much we appreciate her and help out and maybe do some cleaning?" Especially after the day before I asked him to change the cat's litter box but he jokingly told me to do it. I flipped out saying I do all the cleaning and just ask him to take out the garbage and do the litter box. Reminded him how long it's been since he did a load of dishes, etc. So the litter box STILL hasn't been cleaned and he didn't even take note from that conversation and do any cleaning to help out yesterday on top of no handmade card from my toddler. As I was doing the dishes I was thinking about how I only ask him to do the litter and garbage but I have to remind him a hundred times, sometimes even nag before it gets done. I do his laundry, I fold his laundry, I put his laundry away. When it comes to making dinner (aside from mac & cheese or spaghetti or takeout) I do all the cooking. He's never made me a meal aside from pasta. I'm the only one who bathes the kids. The only one who makes sure bills are paid, make sure groceries are bought, etc. I literally run the show around here and sometimes I'd just like some help other than nighttime feedings and diaper changes. I mean he's great in many other ways - when I was pregnant, he let me nap all day if I needed to, did so much for me (aside from cleaning, bill paying, etc.) but I just wish every once in awhile he'd do a little more or be more thoughtful, you know?

Oh and he took the time out to call his mom, grandma AND aunt to wish them all a happy mother's day (which he should, not complaining that he did) but couldn't even think to help my daughter make me some silly homemade gift or card.

My 28th birthday is this Thursday and I was going to see if my mom would watch the girls Friday (she's babysitting until 5:30 but was going to see if she'd keep them awhile longer) so we could go to an Indians baseball game (one of my favorite things) for my bday. We don't have a ton of wiggle room with the budget this month but have more extra than we have in quite awhile. It would be a splurge but we haven't been able to do anything like that in a long time and it'd be for my birthday. Well he text me today and said his favorite band is coming to town in October and he wanted to know if I'd be ok with him going. I said that's fine seeing as I just went to a concert with friends two weeks ago. He asked if I could get online and buy his ticket plus this particular VIP package they have going. Ticket + VIP package is going to be just over $50 total and while we can swing it, it would mean absolutely no baseball game for my birthday. He let me go to my concert and has put up with me going over our friend's house a few nights a week for a few hours to go tanning (they have a tanning bed at their apartment complex) while he's only gone out for "fun" twice since the baby is born. Plus the concert is 3 weeks before HIS birthday and it's been a long time since he's seen them. So on one hand I want to just buy the ticket/VIP package for him but at the same time, I hate that it means giving up MY birthday plans (assuming my mom would agree to watch the girls longer on Friday) especially with how shitty my Mother's Day was and how much I do around the household. Ugh. Oh and to make Mother's Day suck a little more, my 8 year old (who lives with my parents) didn't even call me to say "hi" or "happy mother's day". I even called my mom last night and she didn't even get put on the phone. So Mother's Day sucked and my birthday is going to suck and I just really feel like nobody even cares.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Awww that's very sucky :hugs: Did you tell him about the game?


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Ugh Amanda! That would REALLY piss me off. Is there any way you could bring it up without it turning into a fight? I think it's kind of the father's deal to do Mother's Day when the child is pretty young, and the fact that he called his mother would make me even more mad. 

That is the kind of stuff I worry about in my relationship. He really should have stepped up and done some cleaning for you, if nothing else!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Forgot to update. I'm seeing my consultant at 8.30 in the morning at the early pregnancy assessment unit.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Oh I'm sorry Amanda that plain sucks


----------



## wavescrash

Yeah, the game was a mutual decision. He has been saying he wanted to go out and do something just us for a few days now. He decided to hold off on me ordering the concert ticket for now. As for bringing everything else up, it won't turn into a fight because we really don't fight (just bicker or disagree and move on with it) but I don't think it'd make any difference because he'll forget by next Mother's Day and definitely won't do any cleaning without me nagging regardless. He's just a lazy guy lol.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

I'm really sorry. I wish you'd get to go to the baseball game!


----------



## frsttimemama

I'm sorry Amanda. That really stinks! I would probably at least mention it. Maybe it will help you feel better.


----------



## frsttimemama

Ps BB that's exciting! Fx!


----------



## Lotalaughs16

ugh Amanda I'm so sorry, that's really frustrating. I feel like I've had those moments with my DH and I end up throwing all his clean clothes on the floor bc I'm so frustrated. We have been doing counselling with our Pastor, and that has really helped open our eyes to the different ways we think. I was totally expecting Marcos to brush off yesterday because we just have the dog but it was very important to me that he recognize me for one day with everything I do...he surprised me so that gives me hope that your DH will surprise you one of these days. That's really sad about your daughter though...you would think your mom would say something to her :hugs:


----------



## TTCaWee1

Sorry Amanda that really sucks. I was seething mad at DH bc he slept in and I thought he forgot Mother's Day bc he didn't give me a card or anything. I even cried in the shower for the same reasons you listed...all the housework, baby care, taking care of DHs rx refills and all the other little things he needs to live. Well he was leaving for work last night and I finally said, did you even get me a card?! He just smiled, said yes and gave Ellie and I kisses goodbye. I laid Ellie down in her pack n play and went upstairs. When I came down there was a card and jewelry box next to her. So I cried some more. He's such a nerd. He gave it to my stepmom to place in her pack n play the next time I put her down. Sometimes when you think they don't remember they surprise you. I hope your DH does something special for you. Even if it's late.


----------



## frsttimemama

Rachel, how sweet! :) Glad Ellie is feeling better, too!

I was craving fresh pineapple so I cut one up, but I only had about 4 little pieces because I am afraid of what it will do to my blood sugar in the morning. And also, this hot weather sucks. 85 with 95% humidity in early May? I am SO miserable, and I'm not even big yet. Ugh. Fun stuff! Nonetheless, I am thankful. We were at Walmart tonight so I wandered thru the baby section, but it felt so weird. Maybe because I didn't love sny of it and I don't know what to buy and Hubby wasn't there with me ay the moment. Idk. Hopefully that gets better, although we don't need much.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Seen the hospital. I have anti phospholipid syndrome. During pregnancy I have to take 75mg aspirin, 5mg folic acid and an injection every day up to 6 weeks after birth. I will be seen every 6 weeks for blood tests. I will have 5-6 scans. I've just had some more bloods done and go back tonight to start the injections.


----------



## TTCaWee1

BB - glad you got an answer!! Are you going to be on lovenox?


----------



## goldstns

Bb- glad u have answers. This is your take home baby. Sorry it seems like alot of work, but totally worth it. What exactly is it ?


----------



## frsttimemama

Bb, so glad for answers! Did it just develop after Tristan?


----------



## frsttimemama

I googled it. It's an autoimmune hypercoaguable state caused by antiphospholipid antibodies that can cause clotting in veins and pregnancy related issues such as loss. It's treated with anticoagulation, usually heparin because that doesnt cross the placenta.


----------



## brunettebimbo

The injection is something beginning with C. 
I've had a google and it looks like it can be triggered by something. 
I don't know much yet. I was in shock so didn't ask much.


----------



## frsttimemama

I didn't read much, just a glance. I'm just really glad you got some answers! And it's treatable! Praying BB.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Wow BB. I am so glad you got answers. It might sound scary, but this is what you needed to know! This will be your rainbow baby!

and Sandy - It's supposed to be 90 degrees here in Maryland today. I get so SICK of all the people saying to me "Well, at least you don't have to be pregnant in the HOT months" Well... it's already been in the 70's and 80's. Plus, I am perma hot from all the extra blood. Maybe I'm just cranky but I want to punch everyone who tells me that.


----------



## Disneybaby26

Haha Britt-you're at the stage where you basically just want to punch anyone that says anything other than, "can I get you something??"!! Almost there momma! How's the swelling/headaches been?

Bb-wow! So so glad you got an answer and that they can treat it!! I know it just be scary but comforting to know they'll be proactive this time and take good care of you!!


----------



## Lotalaughs16

Morning ladies...I forgot to test lol but its been about a 3 hour hold now that I'm at work so I think I have one pee stick in the bathroom here I will try...I had some serious cramping last night so I'm thinking maybe AF is on her way.

I had a crazy dream last night where it was a mix of Me and Katrina testing and there was a BFP and a due date of March 10! I haven't looked at the due date calculator yet but I'm hoping that's a sign for you katrina!!

BB, I'm so gad you have some answers :)

Britt, sorry you're so hot and uncomfortable...you're in the home stretch mama!!


----------



## frsttimemama

Lol Britt, I hear you! Kara is right. I was hot and miserable last time and I already am this time at barely over halfway. These hormones and hot flashes are really something! Hubby took me out for an icecream cone yesterday on our way shopping/running errands which was nice! I sip icewater all the time and turn down the AC as much as possible. How are your headaches and swelling?

I was getting dressed today, and discovered how few things fit these days. Gonna havev to shop a tad. I don't want to buy much, but I think I will have to get a few items. I had a headache all day yesterday! It finally got better after I went to bed. Wowza! By the way, I think I can eat pineapple. Yum! Blood sugar was ok this morning. I am so craving fruit lately!


----------



## frsttimemama

Brittney, I hope AF shows soon for you! Hopefully cycles get back to normal soon.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Hahaha.. thanks ladies! You make me feel LESS like a crank ass. It's true though. I am already burning up.. then add 80 degrees and nasty humidity on top of it and I pretty much just want to punch everyone. haha. 

My swelling has been awful! yesterday I drank almost 10 glasses of water to try to counter it, but at this point, I'm not sure i'll be able too. Good news is the last two times we took my BP it was well within normal range!! Took it last night and it was 113/78, and at the doctors last week it was 110/72 or something like that! yay!


----------



## Ingodshand

Bb- so glad you have a diagnosis and treatment plan!!!

Britt- can't imagine how you are feeling. I am so hot and not preggers!!

Waves- my dh can be so lazy. My dad actually has to do some yard work because he will never so it. However if it is something he wants to do then if gets done that day.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Lol that's funny maybe it's a good sign for both of us. 
Bb I'm glad you have answers and it's treatable.


----------



## wavescrash

Thanks ladies. He eventually said never mind about the concert ticket and then awhile later text me again and said "screw it, just order it... I'll try to pick up extra hours at work." So I told him that's fine but we couldn't go to the baseball game Friday... and then I could have killed him.

He said "I didn't know we were going to a game." I reminded him we were going for my birthday. I was going to ask my mom to babysit and reminded him we'd literally JUST been talking about it recently. I was seething mad that he forgot. He replied saying "Well if we were going to the game, we're going to the game. I can always try to get the ticket next week (he gets paid weekly.)" I told him that's not the point, we'll skip the game and he can go to his concert. He said "Forget the show, we'll go to the game. It's your birthday present. You deserve it." I told him it obviously wasn't important since he forgot and I don't want him throwing it in my face later on that I went to a couple concerts over the last year but he hasn't gotten to go or had to skip this one. Then he got home from work and said we'll go to the game. I stopped arguing back at that point. He was being really nice after that. Asked what I wanted for dinner, offered to make pasta (lol, no thanks) and dealt with the kids. Then we had a long and nasty storm with 2 tornado warnings. Fortunately there were no tornadoes to actually touch down or do damage but there's mass flooding around NE Ohio.

In other news, I got my first postpartum AF today :(


----------



## Cowgirl07

Glad the tornadoes left you alone. Sorry about af.


----------



## frsttimemama

So frustrating Waves! Glad you guys are safe!


----------



## goldstns

Waves- where is the flooding? My family is in Beachwood and Shaker Hts. Is it near there? Maybe I should call my fam. Glad you all are safe! Also, do the price of concert tix go up next week? If not, tell him to get them next week.


----------



## wavescrash

goldstns said:


> Waves- where is the flooding? My family is in Beachwood and Shaker Hts. Is it near there? Maybe I should call my fam. Glad you all are safe! Also, do the price of concert tix go up next week? If not, tell him to get them next week.

Thanks ladies.

The flooding is mostly in the southeast portion of our county (same county as Beachwood and Shaker Hts) and the 2 counties right below us... but I don't think they got hit as bad up there. But I'm not 100% sure about the flooding because the whole NE Ohio had a ton of rain from 6:30pm until after midnight last night. So it might be worth a call to check in on them.

No, they won't go up in price. I'm just not 100% certain we can afford both the concert and game in our budget for the month because we splurged and went out to dinner the other night with Hannah and that cost so much money.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Wow Amanda- I swear men conveniently forget things sometimes. I hope you still get to go to the game!


----------



## wavescrash

Thanks.

He's the most forgetful person ever. He always says he has the worst memory yet whenever I remind him he's already told me something or I told him something... he INSISTS he or I never said it before and gets mad about it lol. Then I remind him he says himself he has a horrible memory so how does he know and he just gets more mad lol. Whatever.


----------



## wavescrash

Finally took Leah's 2 month picture and Hannah's 2 year picture!
 



Attached Files:







LEAH - 2 mths small.jpg
File size: 36.3 KB
Views: 3









Hannah 2 years small.jpg
File size: 260.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## frsttimemama

So cute!


----------



## frsttimemama

Okay ladies, I swear this baby is growing because I am starving all the time. I eat and I am soon hungry again. What has worked for you? I've tried yogurt and fruit, nuts and fruit, peanut butter sandwich and milk, cheese and crackers, meat and veggies, etc. Thoughts?


----------



## brunettebimbo

Sandy what about carbs and protein?

Just been to get my injections and sharps box. I couldn't do it. Haha. I got the nurse to do it. The needle didn't hurt but the liquid did. I'm not sure how I'm going to manage that every day for the next 10 months but I will!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Sandy- when I was hungry, nothing specific tamed it. I just ate until I finally felt full. Even when I ate things full of protein, I'd still be hungry 20 minutes later. 

BB- I can't imagine, but i'm sure you'll start to get used to it!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Where are Cassidy, Ashlee, Mirolee, and Sonia? haven't heard anything lately!


----------



## frsttimemama

Thanks. It's hard because I have to keep my carbs in line so my sugars stay in line. So I can't just keep eating. I'm going to try to increase protein and see what happens.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Bb that stinks but I'm sure you'll get used to it. Maybe your Dh can do it for you? 
Sandy I hope the protein keeps you full longer. 
Afm I'm symptom spotting now and need to stop! It's to early


----------



## frsttimemama

Fx Katrina!!!!!


----------



## goldstns

when I had to prick myself with insulin, I had DH do it for me. He did is 2x/day, morning and night.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Well katrina, your chart looks pretty darn good! I'd be SS too!


----------



## goldstns

Julie- if you are reading... with pocket cloth diapers... can you use the shell a few times until dirty/wet or do you have to wash them every time with the insert?


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Love stalking the Labor Watch threads... I can't believe in 40 days, my due date will be here. I'm really hoping to go before, but i'm sure as a FTM, that's unlikely.


----------



## frsttimemama

You'd be amazed Britt! Hopefully you will.

I've gotten used to poking my finger 4-5 times a day fairly easy, and I will manage if I have to use insulin too, I'm sure. I'm not sure my hubby could poke me. Lol. Bn, I'm sure you guys will figure it out!


----------



## Cowgirl07

If I didn't have to pee three times in an hour I wouldn't be symptom spotting, I'm pretty sure it's because I got chilled when I went outside.


----------



## Kiamaria83

Bb so pleased you finally have answers. A girl at work who is now 7 months preg has that and is injecting daily. Shes had 6 mc and 1 ectopic but since being diagnosed this pregnancy is going great for her. Fx for you love.

Sandy. What about a jacket potato and tuna ?

Amanda poor you. Sounds like you've had a stressful week. Get that fella of yours kicked into touch. 

Sorry for missing everyone else off but I cant remember what I've just read. Terrible mush brain at the moment .

I'm at the consultant tomorrow. Hopefully all goes well


----------



## Cowgirl07

Good luck Colette. Got any bump pictures?


----------



## Kiamaria83

Thanks katrina. No I haven't really been taking pics. After the miscarriages I feel a bit distanced from this pregnancy and dont want to get my hopes up. I know I need to just relax and enjoy it but I feel weird.
Ill take some piccies in the week for you.
When are you testing ?


----------



## Cowgirl07

next Thursday when af is due. Unless I pick up tests before then, or I find some hidden in my cupboard.


----------



## brunettebimbo

My husband came to the appointment to see how it's done incase I can't handle it. It's the after burn that hurts the most! I'm already bruised and only had one! It was bleeding for hours too!

Colette what's your appointment for? Good Luck!

Katrina your chart looks great!


----------



## Kiamaria83

Ooooh good luck for testing.
Bb under consultant to check all is progressing well as well as talking through the cyst I have and my cold blood. My body is falling to pieces. 
Good luck with the injections. In time you will be a dab hand at it.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Good Luck. Let us know how you get on!


----------



## brunettebimbo

This is the plan of action. I have my first scan 2 weeks today on the 27th then I will have my 12 week dating scan and 20 week anomaly scan.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 0


----------



## clynn11

Colette- I hope everything goes well at your consultant <3

BB- I am so glad that you have answers and that they are being proactive in treating you! I'm sorry for your diagnosis but am glad they can take precautions for you and your pregnancy! I am keeping everything crossed for you, your tests look great and this is a sticky, take home babe! <3 <3

Katrina- Eeek I hope this cycle is it for you!!!

Waves- Guys can be so freaking oblivious sometimes ugh. I hope you guys go to the game and have an amazing time. Tornado watch is scary :( LOVE the girls pictures, they are too cute!

Brittney- FX that AF stays away!!!

Britt- Ugh sorry for the swelling and horrible weather and you feeling like crap.... but HOLY CRAP Harper is going to be here anytime now! Craziness!!!

Same to you Ash, WTF, Lux is gonna be here so very soon! Can't wait for more baby pics to fill up my fb and instagram feeds ladies!

Sandy- sorry you are miserable.. and hungry all the time! I think I was right around where you are when I was at that stage.. I could eat forever!!! Enjoy it because now I can barely eat anything before feeling super full lol.. I think everything is scrunched up in there  So excited for your baby BOY still! Eeek! Thinking of names?

I hope everyone is doing great! Love all the picture updates all the time mamas! Your babies are so damn beautiful!!! 

AFM, had a 3D scan today. My placenta is always in the way and baby girl was turned more towards my back so we didn't get the GREATEST pics, but we still got some pretty good ones and I absolutely love seeing my little girl.. it always makes my day :) :) Here's a few pics. Other than that, I've been feeling pretty good and have a check up appt. tomorrow where they just do the basics. We got Zuri's changing table sanded and painted and have just been getting stuff done around the house to prepare! 29 weeks on Friday, woohoo!
 



Attached Files:







BABY_5.JPG
File size: 18.6 KB
Views: 1









BABY_16.JPG
File size: 23 KB
Views: 1









BABY_17.JPG
File size: 18.1 KB
Views: 1









BABY_10.JPG
File size: 25.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## goldstns

Well Alia decided to not sleep again. She wouldn't nap for me last night. Then I put her to bed and she was up every 90 min. She seemed very warm to me at 4am. I took her temp a million times because thermometers suck for babies. Her temp ranged from 90.5*F-100.5*F.... so who knows! We took her to day care this morning and she still felt warm, I asked them to check her temp... they were reading about 98.5*F, which is fine. Then we went to work. I called over to day care at lunch and they said she still feels warm and her temp has been 99.1*F, which isn't considered too bad. DH called the Pedi, who suggested teething... she said try teething cooling gels and infant Tylenol. So we will try them when we get her from day care. I called daycare to see if they think shes teething and the teacher felt around on her gums and said she didn't think so. ... so I have NO clue!! All I can say is now I feel sick and I think it is from the lack of sleep. DH informed me he needs to go to our rental property this evening.... which mean its me and Alia. He is also going out of town fri and sat... which means just me and Alia again....I said im glad he'll be home Sunday to give me a break... he said, "ill just have driven 10 hours each day, Ill need the break." I said " you will have been WITHOUT a crying baby and you will get sleep that night.... I WONT!". so we will see how this all turns out. OH MEN (right Waves!)!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Love the pics Cassidy 
Nikki I hope she sleeps well especially this weekend.


----------



## goldstns

I am 99% sure she's teething! Dh and I think what we feel on the top of her mouth is her first tooth. Its hard, sharp and lumpy. Its just weird cuz its early and her top, but I think my brothers baby boy was the same (4 months and top first). I read it might be genetic. Anyways, not counting my blessings, but she's finally napping (hasn't napped all day) and I gave her gum gel. Tonight shell get Tylenol too.


----------



## clynn11

Hope you figured it out Nikki and that you both get a good nights rest tonight! <3


----------



## Cowgirl07

Glad you figured it out.


----------



## HWPG

hi sweet things!
sorry to have been absent. i do keep up with the reading, i just cant always comment. today, we had a new person start, and since she's "replacing" me while i'm on maternity leave, the training is 1 on 1. which means i didnt even poop til i got home at 6pm! 
so, i took the plunge and made an appointment to get a Brazilian - and i'm so nervous, ha! seriously, it's been described a few times to me and i just cant get the image of my bare bum/downtown in someone's face while they wax and strip me! but i'm not the first they've seen, so.... maybe i can just wear headphones or something, hehe. i also have a chiro appt the same day, and i just purchased two groupons for Prenatal Massages and one for a pedi. i am totally taking advantage of these last 12 weeks with pampering! 
Alek is a crazy mover - today he was kicking me in my right rib while punching me in my left kidney. and i was in a 2 hour meeting so i couldnt be all touchy-pushing my belly, so i just had to kind of sit thru it - amazing, but occasionally surprisingly painful. 
katrina, your chart is looking so lovely. i hope it has a happy ending! and thank you for alwasy stopping in to my journal; you are unbelievably sweet. 
for all you mamas, it's so nice to be able to have resources to lean on when our babies get here. cant wait!


----------



## goldstns

Mirolee- just a heads up from my eye brow waxing experience....it hurts worse to get waxed when preggo.


----------



## HWPG

yes, i've heard this. i'm hoping they do some sort of numbing spray first... rumor has it thats what happens... actually, i was going to go spinning afterwards, think i should skip? it might make for an angry, angry kitty! i might take tylenol in advance also.


----------



## asmcsm

CantHrdlyWait said:


> Where are Cassidy, Ashlee, Mirolee, and Sonia? haven't heard anything lately!

I'm here, just been super slammed at work so I haven't really been keeping up the way I used to. Worked 3 overtime days last week yuck.



Cowgirl07 said:


> next Thursday when af is due. Unless I pick up tests before then, or I find some hidden in my cupboard.

Eeeek! Can't wait for you to test! Your chart is looking amazeballs!



clynn11 said:


> Same to you Ash, WTF, Lux is gonna be here so very soon! Can't wait for more baby pics to fill up my fb and instagram feeds ladies!
> 
> AFM, had a 3D scan today. My placenta is always in the way and baby girl was turned more towards my back so we didn't get the GREATEST pics, but we still got some pretty good ones and I absolutely love seening my little girl.. it always makes my day :) :) Here's a few pics. Other than that, I've been feeling pretty good and have a check up appt. tomorrow where they just do the basics. We got Zuri's changing table sanded and painted and have just been getting stuff done around the house to prepare! 29 weeks on Friday, woohoo!

I know, its seriously unreal that she's due to be here in less than a month. Loved looking at your pics, sooooo hoping that Lux's face is visible for a 3D pic at my apt tomorrow. Not totally looking forward to the GBS test though lol. I love how our dr office rewards us with ultrasounds when we have to take unpleasant tests like GBS and GD lol. What time's your apt? Mines at 3



HWPG said:


> yes, i've heard this. i'm hoping they do some sort of numbing spray first... rumor has it thats what happens... actually, i was going to go spinning afterwards, think i should skip? it might make for an angry, angry kitty! i might take tylenol in advance also.

I would skip the spin class lol. I don't think sweating down there would be pleasant after being waxed lol


AFM, I've been working my ass off. Such a busy time at work. I sit at a desk most of the day since I'm an editor/designer so when I get up my pelvis is sooooo stiff and sore. It's getting harder to walk. Also, when I walk I feel my spine like popping in and out of my pelvis, it's not a great feeling. Just hoping this little girl decides to come sooner rather than later. I'd be good with 38 weeks lol. Was talking to my mom and she said that she had both my sisters on their due dates and I was within 2 days of mine, so we'll see. Interested to see if I've started dilating at all at my apt tomorrow.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Good luck with that Mirolee. 
Ashlee I'm sorry your so uncomfortable.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Good to hear all is well Mirolee!!

Ashlee- Sucks that you are working so much over time! I can't believe how close you are! It's so crazy!

afm- heartburn city this morning. I have to take zantac every morning now to be able to eat breakfast, but I waited too long this morning so now i'm suffering until it kicks in. 39 more days for me.!


----------



## Lotalaughs16

Morning Ladies,

BFN yesterday, which I expected...hopefully AF shows herself sometime in the next couple days and we can move on to the next cycle...only 2 more cycles until we start TTC again!! 

Mirolee, yay for scheduling a brazilian...I would not go to spin after but that's a personal preference...it wont hurt anything.

Cassidy, cute pics! 

Ashlee, sorry you're uncomfortable, have you tried sitting on an exercise ball instead of a chair?

Britt, hope the Zantac kicks in quickly for you

Nikki, omg I can't believe we're already talking about teething!! She's growing up so fast :)

Katrina, your chart looks great...I putting all my eggs in your basket lol

BB, praying for you, I'm so glad you have some answers and a plan of action

Sandy, how are you? still hot and humid? Hope your feeling better


----------



## goldstns

She is growing up soooo fast... teeth and starting solid foods! AHHHHH!


----------



## frsttimemama

Mirolee, you're so brave. Lol. I'd skip the spin afterward. I think I read in cosmo that it can cause rashy-ness.

Ashlee, boo for OT! Sorry you're miserable! Hope you see lots today!

Britt, heartburn sucks! She will be here soon!!

Cassidy, glad you're doing well. I think we are going to name him Brody, short for Broderick.

Nikki, hard to believe she is teething and starting solid food! Did she sleep better?

Morgan & Molly, how are you guys? And babies?

Brittney, yay that's exciting! It's about 50 these days and yes, much better! Thanks!

I feel like I am not excited enough. I am thrilled but scared and it just feels like deja vu. Lots of deep.breaths!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Sandy - I love Brody! That's so cute!


----------



## frsttimemama

Thanks. Hubby picked it, and I loved it!


----------



## goldstns

Sandy- LOVE the name!! YAY! two nights ago I got woken up every 90 min. Last night I got two 2 hour stretches and one 3 hour stretch... so Id say a bit better. But the better part was that she wasn't as fussy when putting her down after she woke up. However, diarrhea can also accompany teething and for her it is! So one of her wake ups was just because she pooped all over herself. The second wake up was food and 4/5 hours after she had Tylenol so I gave her more. Then she was awake a little before her normal wake up for the day and we just gave her paci back to her... eventually she passed out.


----------



## clynn11

Mirolee, you are brave! Lol. I don't think I could get waxed down there. I don't even get my eyebrows waxed so idk.. i'm a baby  LOL! Good luck! I hope it isn't nearly as painful as i'm imagining!! <3 <3 <3

Ash- Sorry you're in pain hun. It'll all be over and she will be here SO SOON! My appt. was at 8.50. Have fun at yours! Excited to see if you're dilating at all!

Britt- 39 days! So exciting!!!

Brittney- Boo for BFN! But yay for actively TTC in two cycles!! Keeping everything crossed!

Nikki- Sounds like teething is def. the culprit! Glad you got some better sleep!

Sandy- I love Brody too. Adorable!


----------



## Kiamaria83

Sandy. Cute name.
Nikki. I remember teething so well. Elliott started at 3 months and it was horrid. High temp, sloppy nappy, rash, runny nose and screaming. You can get these powder sachets that you drop on their gums which work wonders. Although the best was baby ibuprofen . It helped him settle at night. She seems to be growing so fast. 
Cass great piccies. 

What do you girls think of the name Elise for a girl ? My maiden name was valentine so thinking elise valentine would be nice ?


----------



## brunettebimbo

Colette I like it :)

Sandy I like Brody :)


----------



## Cowgirl07

Awe Brody and Elise are adorable names! 
Afm work sucked but at least my dog is behaving and cuddling with me.


----------



## TTCaWee1

Hey ladies!

I can't believe how close all you preggers are getting!

I love the names Sandy and Collette. My little sisters middle name is Elise. 

Nikki I can't believe Alia is teething! I mean I can but I can't believe how fast she's growing up! Ellie is right behind her! 

We go for her 2 month shots tomorrow. I'm excited to see how big she's gotten. She just got weighed 10 days ago but it wasn't a nudie weight. 

Kara - what did the doc say?

Here is a new pic of Ellie


----------



## asmcsm

Cute names girls!

More OT today. Got to work at 9am, dr apt and lunch from 3-5 then worked till 9:15pm. I'm exhausted. They did group b strep swap today but ended up not checking my cervix. Only gained 1lb woohoo! Got a sono too but baby girl wasn't the most cooperative. Placenta is in a good spot and amniotic fluid levels look good. Here's the only semi-decent pic we got of her. You can see her eye and chubby cheek and chin but she had her little hand up in her face of course so we didn't get a great profile
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## brunettebimbo

Beautiful pictures girls :)


----------



## frsttimemama

Thanks! :) We love it, too.

Ashlee, sorry you didn't get a great picture. :( That stinks. We never did get great ones with that the last time, and he ALWAYS had his hands up in his face. This time, hands are up in the face, too. It's okay though. Sorry you've had to work so much. I hear ya on being exhausted working a million hours. Bleh!

Rachel, she's so cute! Thanks for the picture.

AFM, I really need to get motivated. I have to go to a meeting today 2 hours away. I don't want to drive there. I've never driven in that city. It's cold and raining. I don't want to dress up. I just want to get back in bed; I'd even rather go to work. Lol. Maybe a Starbucks treat is in order..! ;) Hubby is leaving this afternoon for a camping/fishing trip til tomorrow night. I'm probably taking the opportunity and heading to bed early. Lol. Hubby decided that he liked a tree wall decal he saw in a nursery on Facebook, so I looked at 100's of them last night, but haven't found one we like yet. I looked at amazon and etsy. Any other suggestions? We want a thick one without tons and tons of leaves.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Ash- Cute pic of Lux!

Cassidy- Cute pic of Zuri!! 

Colette- I love the name!

Nikki- I'm glad you know why Alia is fussy! Teething already? time is flying.


----------



## frsttimemama

Gonna be a long day.. my shoes are killing me! I bought clothes because they don't fit, but I didn't check these shoes. Ugh. Driving barefoot today! Lol.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Rachel - Ellie is adorable. I hope her appointment goes well!


----------



## Lotalaughs16

Love the names Sandy and Collette!

so I'm on cd 39 and globs of EWCM yesterday and this morning...what does this mean!! I hate this whole not knowing what my cycle is doing :(


----------



## Cowgirl07

Awe Ellie is adorable I hope her appointment goes well. 
Ashlee love the picture but sorry she wasn't the most cooperative for them. 
Sandy I hope it goes well, I hate driving seriously I avoid it at all costs. 
Afm I'm still upset about work yesterday. Long story short I went to the restroom, my boss came out, asked me where I was, said I have to stay outside from now on. So I went six hours without drinking anything so I didn't have to go as often.


----------



## frsttimemama

Katrina, that's ridiculous! I'm not sure they can really do.that. i don't really mind driving, but I never drove in this huge city until today.. but I made it in one piece at least.

Brittney, thanks. That is so frustrating! Are you going to see someone about them?


----------



## Lotalaughs16

no Sandy, I had tests done last year...everything came back normal. The doc prescribed me clomid but then hubs and I decided to take a quick break from ttc so she told me just to call when I'm ready and she'll give me the clomid. Its just frustrating that i can't have a regular cycle and KNOW when my period should be here. I'm going to try to get back to the gym again consistently and hopefully that will help.


----------



## goldstns

Katrina- explain your story better.... I don't get what happened with you and boss. Maybe a better question is what does she mean by "you have to stay outside".


----------



## Cowgirl07

Bathroom is inside. So she was implying I had to stay out. I want to quit


----------



## Disneybaby26

Katrina-that's nuts!! And illegal!! I'd tell her exactly where she could go!!

Rachel-went to the doc, he gave us zantac and it seems to be helping, I also started an infant probiotic bc Makayla has really bad gas too and the mylecon drops aren't cutting it! She's definitely better but hopefully the probiotic will work. Her doc wanted me to cut coffee, dairy, and anything else acidic out of my diet-I just can't do it!! Well see how the zantac goes for a week before I start doing crazy business like that!

Cass&ashlee-awesome pictures girls!! So funny how they both had their hands on their face!

Love both the baby names too!!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Glad it's helping Kara! I love her one month pictures she is holding up her fingers saying I'm one month.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Katrina- how can they tell you you can't go to the bathroom?


----------



## Cowgirl07

Good question. She is so grumpy all the time.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Uhhh yeah. I'm pretty sure that's not legal. I don't blame you for wanting to quit!!


----------



## TTCaWee1

That's good Kara. How does she like the taste? It's nasty stuff. I mix it with a little milk to help hide the taste. 

Katrina - what a biotch! That is not right! Do you have an HR department?

Ellie got her shots today &#128554; I cried too. Poor baby, she screamed. She's up to 9.5 lbs and 22 inches! She grew almost 2 inches in a month! I think she is going to have daddy's height...

Its a rainy day here. I'm going to go snuggle with my baby so she doesn't hate me


----------



## Cowgirl07

No it's a family owned business. Her and her bf own it. There is about 15 people that work there.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Aww injections are horrible! Glad she's growing well :)

The attached picture is the first injection I gave myself :lol:
Tonight's was a bit tougher, I couldn't seem to get it to pierce my skin! They aren't actually that bad, they don't hurt too much and in a silly kind of way I like doing them, I feel like I'm doing some to help and give our baby a better chance to grow.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 20.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## goldstns

Don't hate me....

I just pumped 11oz in one session (it was 3 hr after she ate off me and it was morning)!!!! I am no longer taking the magic pill, just because I ran out and I don't think it was helping by the end....however I DID change my membranes!


----------



## Disneybaby26

That's awesome Nikki-I swear the membranes make a huge difference!

Rachel-it's SO gross, first thing I did when I got home was taste it! I just squirt the 0.5ml in though, she makes a face but it goes down. How much is Ellie taking? Makaylas on 0.5ml 2x a day.

Bb-ouch, you poor thing! Youll get used to it and better at giving it in no time, I'm sure!! Who can blame you for having a but of a hard time?? It's like throwing a dart into yourself!


----------



## brunettebimbo

I was pushing but it just didn't want to go in :rofl: It's not to bad to do to be honest. I'm already getting used to doing it!

Still not feeling pregnant so I'm really nervous :(


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

is it possible somehow for the baby to irritate your cervix? I guess that sounds silly because she's in a sac of fluid.. 

but Harper got really active this afternoon and it was pretty painful (i'm pretty sure she completely changed positions) and while all this was going on, I was getting kicks or punches to the cervix. The sensation was wierd and made me keep closing my legs tight! I'm pretty sure however it wasn't my bladder becasue it didn't make me feel like I had to pee. Anyway... now my lady parts feel.. burny?? Like they are irritated. It's so strange. It started right after all the movement. I guess it's probably nothing, but wierd!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Britt I bet they can irritate it a little bit. 
Happy birthday waves. 
Afm nothing exciting going on here. I'm going garage saling for my brother, the morel hunting, which we will cook with home grown steaks tonight.


----------



## Disneybaby26

Mushroom picking Katrina??? That's SO neat!! Ugh, id love to live in the country!

Happy bday Waves!

Britt-might be your little girl just nesting down in there. I think any kind of pressure/jabs/sensation down there is probably pretty normal at this point as long as there's no lasting pain, fluid, or blood. She's just getting ready to make her debut!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

I hope that's what it is! I wish she'd drop already! She's been living in my ribs, and it's SO uncomfy!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Yep morels are little mushrooms they have a short picking time. But are delicious.


----------



## Kiamaria83

Omg katrina. What a nasty cow bag. Are you testing today ? 
Britt I think babas can irritate the cervix. Mine have been feeling a bit uncomfortable . 
Bb that looks sore. You'll get symptoms soon enough. It just takes time. 
Awww poor babies having injections. Its worth it though to stop them catching nasty things. I cant believe how fast all your little ones are growing.


----------



## Disneybaby26

I never really "dropped", I have a short torso though so she really had no where to go! Lol


----------



## TTCaWee1

Kara - she takes 1 ml 2x a day. The dr said once she gets to 12 lbs that he will prob have to increase her dose. 

Nikki that is awesome! I haven't pumped in a few days bc I've been ebf.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

I'm not tall (5'3") but I think my torso is normal. My best friend said she never dropped either, so maybe I shouldn't hold my breath for that! LOL.


----------



## frsttimemama

Britt, I never dropped either, but I was induced at 39 weeks. He was also 21.5" long so I don't know that he really had anywhere to go. I have a tall torso, too. Hopefully your burny sensation is just stretching things and getting ready for her to make her appearance when it's time.

Katrina, that is absolutely ridiculous. What a witch. I don't really think she can do that. Time for a new job! I wish I liked morels. I like mushrooms, but not those. At least I Don't think I do. I always thought there were gritty, but my dad told me the other day that what I'm thinking of being gritty are another kind. So I'll try them again the next time I get the opportunity. I saw a store selling them for $49.99 a pound recently. Isn't it crazy how expensive they are!?

BB, where are you doing your injections? I think I remember you saying your leg? What about on your belly? It's subcutaneous right?

Kara, I hope that helps and she feels better!

Rachel, I can't believe how fast she's growing! Holy moly! 

I survived my first drive in the city by myself. I'm beat. Driving 4.5 hours alone in one day is a lot. Lol. I talked to my dad for a long time though, which was nice. I don't talk to him much anymore. He never calls or texts. I'm not sure why. We're fairly close. I need to start calling him on my way to work once or twice a week or something. Hubby is out of town camping/fishing with the guys for the night and tomorrow so I'm just hanging out with the dog. I should clean, but I'm exhausted and my feet and ankles are swollen so I'm just hanging out in the recliner, pinteresting. Haha. I'm making stuffed cabbage casserole type thing. I just browned the hamburger with garlic, chopped up my cabbage, added tomato juice, seasoned it to taste, and am letting it simmer. Super easy and super yummy and my blood sugar should be okay with it. It's so cold outside today, so it will be nice. 

I'm not really sure where to start to start getting things ready for the baby. Clean out the room? Sort through things? Wash it all? Wait? Shop? I still need to take the rest of the letters off the wall from our last baby and put away the things with his name on them and pull out the memorial things. I'm not sure what I'm going to do with them, but I don't want to put them away. It feels like I'm brushing him under the rug kinda. I'm not sure how to be excited about this baby without feeling like I'm being a traitor to him. Does that make any sense? And I'm scared, too. I want to take a lot of the decoration off and do something kinda different. Hubby found a thick tree decal with just a few leaves and a jungle theme (which we had going for our first son) that he likes so I Think we're going to go with that. Anyone know where we can find one? I looked at etsy and amazon for a long time, but there is lots more to look at.


----------



## frsttimemama

And another question for you mamas: how many outfits do you go through a day? Just curious trying to figure out how many clothes we need and whatnot. We have more summery stuff and need to adjust what we have for a fall/winter baby instead of a summer baby.


----------



## TTCaWee1

It just depends Sandy. Sometimes she keeps her outfit clean all day, sometimes she pukes in it as soon as I put it on her. I'm probably not a good one to ask bc Ellie has too many clothes lol.


----------



## goldstns

I agree...hard question sandy...but id say 1-3 outfits/day....usually when we get to outfit 3 its in the evening and I just put her pjs on. Usually I'll use the same pjs for like 3 nights


----------



## goldstns

happy bday waves... hope you are at the game and enjoying it!


----------



## frsttimemama

Thanks :) Just trying to get a feel for how much stuff we need, if we have too much already or need to get more.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Glad you survived your trip Sandy. 
I went out garage sailing while Dh looked for mushrooms, I got some deals he didn't find much, just one actually. I got some shirts, and found my mom an awesome light.


----------



## frsttimemama

That sounds fun Katrina. We may go Saturday, or we may sleep in. I'm pooped! Lol.


----------



## asmcsm

Okay, mini rant here...my cousin, te pregnant one, had been living at my moms for a couple months because she and her mom any live together without fighting constantly. Well, there's a Eason for it because she's friggin bipolar and any live with anyone. Anyway she's basically started this huge family feud so now my mom and sit we aren't speaking to my aunt, cousin or grandma. So I've even trying to stay out of it ven though I take my mom and sisters side because my cousin called my sister insecure, fat and ghetto on top of a lot of other things and then threw her miscarriage in her face and has been completely disrespectful to my mom. Well, my grandma and aunt proceeded to go and like te picture of my cousin at my baby shower and not like a SINGLE picture of me...AT MY BABY SHOWER! They all know how I felt about my cousin stealing my boy name then how I felt about her getting pregnant so close to me. And try have the nerve to go and ignore all pictures of me and like the one of her. Am I blowing this way out of proportion? It just seems intentiionally rude to me. Anyway I deleted the picture because it honestly just pisses me off. That's one day that should have been about me and they're using it in their stupid family squabble


----------



## brunettebimbo

Sandy have you tried eBay? They sometimes have some good ones. 
I can inject in my stomach but don't feel comfortable doing that. I'm ok anyway, they look bad but they aren't that bad :)

Katrina I've never been mushroom picking! Sounds fun. We got fruit picking with Tristan in summer which he loves!

Sorry about your family, I hate feuds! :hugs:


----------



## frsttimemama

Ash, that's crazy. I'd probably be ticked, too! 

BB, I just wondered. 

I would call last night a fairly sleepless night. Ugh. Probably because hubby was gone. I'm beat. Just gotta get through work, being on call (praying everyone comes in!), and then at 8 am tomorrow, it will be the weekend.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Oh yeah Ash. That would really piss me off!!!

afm- OB appointment this morning. Hoping everything is good and the appointment is uneventful. The last couple have not been so, and i'd really like to get to work on time! LOL


----------



## brunettebimbo

Sandy sorry you had a restless night, Yayyyy for the weekend!

Britt that's great news :)


----------



## frsttimemama

Fx Britt! I'm sure everything will be good! :)

I just could not get comfortable. I wanted to sleep on my back, but obviously I can't anymore. I tried pillows in various places. 

21 weeks! 3 weeks til V-Day and 18 (or less!) til we get to meet this little guy!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Appointment well well! I got my wish and was done so early, I came back home! BP was good, and no protein in my urine. She is still head down.. yay! 

Now they said when I come in next time (5/30) they are doing the Strep B test and they could "check my cervix if I wanted them to" part of me thinks "Is there really a reason to be checking yet?" I don't want to get excited about stuff for no reason if something "appears" to be doing something and then walk around for weeks slightly dilated. I dunno. Part of me thinks I should wait another week or so. 

What did you ladies do? What do you think?


----------



## Cowgirl07

Ugh Ashlee how annoying
Britt I think it's up to you
Afm I'm so sleepy, I just want to lay in bed all day. But my neighbor has a garage sale and they started at 7 am.


----------



## TTCaWee1

Britt they started checking me at 28 weeks


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Really, Rachel?? That's crazy. I'm just not a fan of them being in that area until I have a reason for them to be.. If it's optional, I certainly might tell them, lets wait a week or so. I'm not even full term at 36 weeks, so why are they even concerned with checking? I'm just thinking that i'll already be naked down there from the Strep B test, he might do with without asking. LOL. I mean, i'm not going to be really upset about it, I'd just rather not, if they are honestly giving me a choice.


----------



## frsttimemama

Britt, they started checkung me around then. It wasn't a choice type thing. Lol. Maybe they just want to know. Preterm labor worries maybe? Do what feels comfortable for you though.



Katrina, your chart looks awesome! ! Fx!!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

I dunno. My mom is acting like i'm ridiculous. She was like "if they think that is what's best, why wouldn't you do it!?" She always makes me feel stupid. I just don't know WHY they are doing them. I guess if I asked, it might make me feel better. I mean, when you go into labor, you go into labor. Why the need to check every week? ( i'm really not trying to sound difficult, I just dont see the advantage to doing it)


----------



## frsttimemama

If that's your preference, I understand that. I see what you're saying. If you want to wait, then wait. I prefer to know just because I am like crazy ocd planner. But it's your body and baby.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Britt they don't check it in the UK until your in labour. I can't understand why they need to prodding and poking around in there before then. I personally would decline.


----------



## Kiamaria83

Britt. I agree. No point proding around. It just irritates things. I'm so pleased we get left alone here. I dont see the point of checking all the time. You have enough of people prodding when in labour.


----------



## Cowgirl07

I think as long as your healthy not worried about early labor etc. Dont worry about doing it. 
My temps aren't as high as last cycle so maybe my progesterone level isn't as high.


----------



## TTCaWee1

Britt - I can see checking if there is a risk for preterm labor. Or if you are having lots of BH to make sure there are no cervix changes. If you are dilating early or effacing it may warrant bed rest. My doc checked at 28 and 32 then I went into labor. I imagine they will be checking frequently with my next pregnancy.


----------



## Disneybaby26

Katrina- I think after O, temp is pretty irrelevant. If you're preg it stays above cover, if not it drops with AF. I don't think the actual temp means anything, people try to decipher possible implantation dips etc and it just drives themselves bonkers. You know you O'd and had gret timing and that's what counts!! Fxd for you!!

Britt- I get why people don't want to be poked unnecessarily. I was the opposite though lol, I kept asking them to check and they said no-i wanted to see if all my walking/dates/pineapple/epo was doing anything LOL! My office doesn't check until 39 weeks-so I never made it to a check but was 2cm when I went into labor!


----------



## TTCaWee1

Katrina I think your chart looks awesome. When are you going to test? Ps - tiredness was my first symptom...


----------



## Cowgirl07

Thanks ladies. Maybe Thursday, I don't want to test and don't have any in the house anyway.


----------



## frsttimemama

Rachel, I agree with you. 

Katrina, I do believe tiredness was my first symptom, too.


----------



## Ingodshand

Rachel- how did you know elli has reflux? Evan sounds congested, has wet burps and does not like to ever be put down. I have already eliminated dairy due to his gas issues.

Nikki- what is the magic pill?


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

I've been reading about it ALL morning. There are a lot of people who feel it's completely unnessecary unless there are issues that they would be looking for. I've had a few hiccups in this pregnancy (nothing major) but for the most part, its' been completely healthy. I am not one who needs to know what's going on down there. After all.. they could say i'm 3cm and I could be that way for another 3 weeks, so it's not really helping me plan anything! No offense to the ladies who want to know. I don't mean that at all. I just mean for me, I'd rather not know. and 36 weeks is one week from full term, so at that point, i'm thinking "preterm" labor wouldn't be much of an issue, right? 

I'm going to say no at my next appointment and probably until i'm 40 weeks, or overdue.


----------



## frsttimemama

I would at least talk to your doctor about it before you refuse. See what his rationale is. Otherwise, to each their own.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

I will Sandy. Either way, I believe 36 weeks is too early to be concerned. I will ask him why they want to do it in a completely healthy pregnancy that shows no sign of impending labor. If he can tell me something I'm content with, then i'll be okay.


----------



## goldstns

Katrina - id stop temping once I got x-hairs because otherwise id analyze all my dips/increases/decreases/average temps....

sarah- its fenugreek....its helps increase milk production

britt-my doc didn't like to check often cuz it can cause infection down there. She just did it if I wanted it. Your right it doesn't mean anything unless you might be preterm .. Which usually you'll have other symptoms too. I was at 2cm for a month.

afm, IV been up since 1am...alia didn't sleep!! And dh drove today to Kansas so I wanted him to sleep so I didn't wake him to help all night. I'm BEAT! I'm leaving work a bit early cuz I can't last longer, but its not like I get to rest when I get home cuz I'll have Alia.


----------



## Cowgirl07

I had a blast with my brother at the garage sales. I got 3 dresses, six shirts, a purse and Dh two shirts and spent $30. My mom got a new light fixture and my brother got stuff for his new place. There were tons of baby only garage sales so we did tons of drive by looking, there were tons of baby clothes deals.


----------



## jury3

Nikki-you prob already got an answer, but pocket diapers you cannot reuse bc they have a fabric lining. Shells like flips or econobums you can reuse. 

How's pumping and bfing going for everyone? Grayson still bf but still takes forever and gets fussy. I have to swaddle his arms and sometimes stop and burp him or just bounce him for a while. I had to start cutting him off at 40-60 min if he isn't done just to keep my sanity. He gets topped off with expressed milk. Liv can finally latch! It's not perfect and we need to practice but it's a step towards tandum nursing which equals shorter feeding sessions and more sleep for me! 
I pump around 3oz-7oz per pump session. The most I've done at once is 13oz! Mothers milk tea really works for me. I had some the night before last and the next day I pumped/fed before showering. After my shower my boobs were huge and leaking. One sprayed when I bent over lol It only does that after the tea. 
Grayson has gained a little over a pound since birth at 7lbs 9oz. Liv has gained 3lbs! She's a little chunk! 8lbs 6oz all expressed milk...we haven't had any formula since the hospital. Very lucky to have a good supply. I hope I can keep it up for several months.

DW went back to work this week so I've been on my own. So far I'm still alive, just tired!

Anyway, reading when I can but barely have time for more than fb lol My house is a mess. These babies take a lot of time! Mainly bc I fb then pump...seems like all I do!

You preggos are getting so close!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Glad they are doing so well! I love the pictures of fb Julie


----------



## TTCaWee1

Sarah - we found out she had reflux when she was in the hospital bc her HR kept dropping. Finally we heard her gurgle when her HR dropped and picked up on it being reflux. Once home she would start swallowing a lot like she was spitting up in her throat. When it got bad, she was really fussy, coughing and arching her back. 

Ellie has started laughing a lot. It's so cute. She's been smiling with purpose for awhile but the laughing is new. She's also getting good at holding her head up. I put her in her bumbo last night and she held her head up pretty good for a few minutes. It's so exciting to see her changing. I go back to work in 3 weeks. I'm sooooo not ready.


----------



## jury3

Ps my mil is driving me insane. She wants to come over all the time. So far she sees the babies more than once a week...this has to stop. I can't take that much if her. She asks a million questions (do you think I should add a blanket?), wants me to look at them as if I don't look at them all the time, then makes suggestions about moving them to cribs and such. I'm about to freak on her. 
She wants to have an "open house" where all of her friends can come see the babies...am I wrong for not being ok with that? They aren't her kids, her friends don't need to all come see them, that's what pictures are for. Even after vaccinations I don't need all those people around my babies.
AND I told DW she cannot come over just to hold babies. If she is coming over she needs to help out a little and holding a sleeping baby doesn't help. Cleaning or bringing food helps. DW told her cleaning would be helpful. Last time she was over didn't do a damn thing and even said something about how our tv stand needs to be dusted...really?!?!? 
And stop offering to watch the babies so I can sleep or go somewhere, you can watch them when I decide I'm comfortable with it! 
Ok, rant over lol


----------



## Cowgirl07

Julie that sounds awful and annoying.


----------



## jury3

It is... I'm very over seeing her lol


----------



## brunettebimbo

Urgh Julie that sounds annoying. I would have to say something to her!


----------



## Disneybaby26

Ugh Julie I'd flip!! My MILs admission price is a box of diapers...lol! No diapey-no holdey!! ;)


----------



## TTCaWee1

Not cool Julie. Not cool. I would be so annoyed. How is DW handling the babies? Is she a big help?

Nikki - good luck without DH. I feel ya. DH is on nights so he's gone at night and sleeps during the day. Kinda like he's not here...


----------



## TTCaWee1

Nikki - Ellie is drooling a lot and chewing on her fists. Is it too early to start teething?


----------



## goldstns

Rachel- I'm no doc, but I was told 3 months is rare but happens. And Alia at 4 months is considered early. Average is 6 months. However, I'm not sure. For Alia a slight temp (99.1 f), runny nose and lots to diarrhea were also signs...and obviously sleep issues/cranky. There is thought that her sleep issues 3 weeks ago that we thought was 4 month sleep regression could have been the start of teething pain. 

just a heads up oral gel is no longer recommended.


----------



## jury3

DW is a huge help! In the hospital I couldn't do anything bc I was so drugged up the first day. She did everything! I realized at the end of day 2/beginning of day 3 that I hadn't changed a single diaper. 
She still helps a lot. It seems like I'm always bf or pumping, so she helps as much as possible. Not sure what I would do without her!


----------



## Kiamaria83

Ahh julie. She sounds so good! That's a definite advantage of having a lady partner. They are way more helpful  
Has anyone heard from stg? Is she on fb ? Not heard from her since she found out she was pregnant.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Nope. She's been logging in but not posting :wacko: I inboxed her but got no reply. Hope she's ok.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Yeah I haven't heard from her either I hope she's okay. 
Julie that's great she is helping so much. 
Afm I am moving cows today but would rather nap. Dh was supposed to help but he's putting in over time.


----------



## clynn11

Colette- I love the name Elise :) It's very elegant!!

Rachel- Ellie is too freaking cute! Growing so fast already! Love the pic updates on here and FB. Her eyes and those chunky cheeks melt my heart! Lol. Poor baby girl getting her shots. I guarantee i'll cry when i have to take Zuri. I hate needles!! I'll make Kevin hold her ;) lol

Ash- Stubborn babies with their hands in their face!!! Zuri is always like that lol the two best pictures we got were RIGHT at the very end. Sorry you're working a ton right now making extra $$- you're superwoman!!!And sorry about family drama. :( LAST thing you need right now!

Sandy- I hear you on needing to be motivated. I have SO much that needs to get done and have been seriously slacking. Time to get my booty into gear! 

Brittney- I got EWCM usually around 7dpo in my TWW for some reason. I hope you figure out what's going on in your cycle!!! 

Katrina- implantation dip today?! Maybe?! Lol. Tell your boss to kiss your ass and that you will not be working with pissed pants. People are allowed restroom breaks! Ugh.

Kara- Hope that zantac is working well for Makayla! Her 1 month picture is too adorable!!!

BB- Ugh for the bruising with your injections!! Glad everything seems to be going good! Happy 5 weeks little bean! Stay strong! 

Nikki- That's AWESOME you got that much pumping! Go mama!!!

Britt- Sounds like she prob. just irritated your cervix from all that moving, or maybe she's moving down lower. You're getting so close!! Glad your BP was good and there was no protein in your urine. YAY! I'm not sure how i'll feel about dilation checking. On one hand I know i'm gonna be curious and want to know if there's ANYTHING going on down there but on the other hand I know women can stay dilated for weeks and weeks and I wouldn't be all anxious for that entire time.. plus I prefer for them to stay away from that area too unless necessary :haha:

Julie- the babies are absolutely precious! And growing so fast already!! LOVE their newborn pictures!!!! Each of their little personalities shine through already! UGH about the MIL. I love my MIL to death but feel like she will be a bit overbearing initially, especially with us living directly next door to each other. She's already ridiculous with my freaking dogs, she comes over to bring them to her house to visit every day.. LOL. We'll see. Hope your MIL gets the point and at least starts helping instead of just being in the way!!! Glad DW is being awesome :) :) :)

I've tried getting a hold of STG too. I hope she's okay.

Molly- I see you!! How are you doing?!!? 

Sonia- you're extremely close!! How are you feeling?!?!

AFM, been pretty busy lately. Working, making headbands, getting stuff ready. Baby shower is 3 weeks from today- super excited!! Kevin's mom has to have a 7 hour back surgery on Tuesday. So nerve wracking :( But hopefully she'll be feeling a lot better afterwards.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Hope the op goes well Cassidy. 

TMI alert. I've been constipated since this morning, I've managed to go but still feel like I am. I've eaten my tea and I'm having a lot of griping type pain. Any ideas on relieving it please?


----------



## wavescrash

Cowgirl07 said:


> Happy birthday waves.




Disneybaby26 said:


> Happy bday Waves!




goldstns said:


> happy bday waves... hope you are at the game and enjoying it!

Thanks ladies!! We managed to go to the game yesterday. Tickets were going to be expensive so we weren't going to go even though OH wanted to spend the money anyway. But then our close friend text him saying he had 4 free tickets if we wanted to go with him and their 4 year old daughter so we did that. We lost 11-1 so it was a horrible game, freezing cold but it was still nice to get to a game and there was a fireworks display afterward.



CantHrdlyWait said:


> I dunno. My mom is acting like i'm ridiculous. She was like "if they think that is what's best, why wouldn't you do it!?" She always makes me feel stupid. I just don't know WHY they are doing them. I guess if I asked, it might make me feel better. I mean, when you go into labor, you go into labor. Why the need to check every week? ( i'm really not trying to sound difficult, I just dont see the advantage to doing it)

A lot of doctors start checking at 36 weeks (unless you find one that is opposed to checking until labor/overdue)... but if you let them know you don't want to be checked until 40 weeks, labor, you're overdue, etc... they shouldn't oppose it. I personally liked being checked even if it didn't mean anything (I was 3-4cm for several weeks with Leah and never went into labor) because it made me feel better being so miserable and in pain at the end - at least it meant my body was doing something lol. But it's definitely a "to each their own" situation.



TTCaWee1 said:


> Nikki - Ellie is drooling a lot and chewing on her fists. Is it too early to start teething?

Leah's been doing the same lately. Drooling more. Putting her hands in her mouth more (not sure if it's teething or she just happened to discover her hands and wanting to eat them lol.) Fussier but no fever, nothing I can see on her gums (red/irritation OR teeth underneath) so who knows. Hannah started teething at 2.5ish months and got her first two teeth (bottom front two came in together) about a week or so after she turned 3 months. But I have a friend whose 11 month old is just NOW getting her first teeth.

Babies can START teething but it may take awhile (several weeks or even a couple months) before the teeth break through.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Glad you managed to get to the game, what a bonus that you got free tickets!


----------



## Kiamaria83

Bb. Tons of fluid will help relieve it. I'm still suffering with it. Try and avoid fries foods and if you lime coconut eat that, its a natural laxative  .
Cass hope the op hoes well. 
Amanda shame they lost but nice you got to go out.
Its been a scorcher here today and poor elliott has been throwing up all day. Hoping he's better tomorrow for a picnic on the beach and donkey rides.


----------



## wavescrash

brunettebimbo said:


> Glad you managed to get to the game, what a bonus that you got free tickets!

Hahah definitely! _Especially_ since we lost 11-1. It was an ugly game and freezing cold so I'm glad we didn't shell out $50 for tickets like OH wanted to lol.


----------



## frsttimemama

Amanda, glad you got to go to the game! Happy birthday! :) 

Cass, glad you're doing well.

BB, definitely try to drink more fluids, increase your fiber, and walk a little more. I had a lot of trouble with that last time. Less this time, but still some. 

Katrina, that stinks. Hope cow moving goes smooooothly! ;) PS: I'm still lovin' your chart. Just sayin! FX SOOOO tight for you! 

Colette, I like Elise. I haven't heard from STG, either. I saw her logged in and looking at BB's journal a few days ago so I posted in hers again, but nothing. I hope she's okay! 

Julie, glad you and babies are doing well. Sorry you're having MIL issues. Mine lives next door so mine will probably be over FREEEEQUENTLY! Although, I have to give her credit, she will cook and bring food or invite us over, offer to help clean, take the baby or stay with the baby so I can nap, etc. She made those offers last time around, and even invited us over for dinner several times, including the night that we came home from the hospital. It will probably be quite an adjustment, and I'm sure we will have to work out some things, but hopefully it will be smooth. There hasn't been a baby on hubby's side of the family in a long time. Our nieces and nephews range from 12-20. Extended family there's two kindergarteners and then 3 of us having babies this year. August, September, and December! Thanksgiving will be fun. :) Glad they are doing well BF'ing. I can't imagine BF'ing, let alone two!

Morgan, how are you?


----------



## clynn11

I *think* STG is okay, she hasn't posted anything but her 'status' under her name says 'Pregnant! 2nd tri w/IVF' so she must've updated after she passed first tri. Hopefully just too busy to reply!

Waves- Glad you got to go to the game, but boo for it being freezing and them losing!


----------



## goldstns

I think DH and I decided tonight we will put her to bed on her tummy. She seems to do best like this. Obviously she feels best on her tummy and she has GREAT head control... so thats what we will do.

Here is Miss Alia!
 



Attached Files:







WP_20140517_004(1).jpg
File size: 22.2 KB
Views: 9


----------



## clynn11

She's growing so fast Nikki! So adorable! Love her sunglasses :)


----------



## Cowgirl07

Love her stunna shades Nikki. 
Glad you had a nice bday Amanda. Sorry the weather wasn't the best. 
Colette I hope he feels better. 
Cassidy I hope the op goes smoothly.
Afm I'm ignoring my chart and think af will be here early. I'm a pessimist. The cows were so good today. Only had one little screw up my little bull calf refused to go under the road. So we left him and his mother there. But got 16 herefords to new pasture and 8 shorthorns sorted out


----------



## frsttimemama

Cass, I saw that, but I still wasn't sure.

Katrina, FX that you're wrong. Glad that went smoothly.

AFM, I had to go into work at 3 am. Ugh! Not pregnant lady (or any other lady!) friendly time. Lol. I came home, ate, and went to bed for a couple hours. THen hubby's dad decided to come over so I had to speed clean. You really get the most done then I think! Lol. I think we are just hanging out at home tonight. Making some popcorn and watching a movie. There's a movie on Lifetime called "Return to Zero" that I think we are going to watch. It's about a couple whose baby is stillborn, and their journey and finding out they are pregnant again. Seems like the story of my life. Shoulda got some Kleenex when we went to town for Zantac for my heartburn which has been HORRIBLE all week. Like AWFUL. Ugh! We may watch it or change my mind.. we'll see! I'm taping it in case I don't want to watch it tonight.


----------



## frsttimemama

I just DVR'ed it. We may watch it tomorrow or one night this week. Hubby has to go into work from 12-6 unexpectedly so he's gonna be napping. :( I roasted some broccoli and cauliflower in the over for dinner and it was DELICIOUS!! Anyway, I guess this preggo lady is hanging out with the dog again tonight. I worked last night, he's working tonight.. I can't wait to spend a weekend with my hubby!


----------



## Cowgirl07

I know what you mean Sandy. Dh is plowing for a friend now, I haven't seen much of him lately. I hope you have a nice night. 
I am currently looking for my ring insurance papers so I can go get it checked tomorrow. Then I'm going to go buy myself a new pair of boots. I've been putting it off since everyone says their feet don't fit in boots during pregnancy etc. I have two western weddings this summer and want to wear boots to them, my old pair I got as a junior in high school and are worn out.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Morning ladies I hope you have a wonderful day! I'm heading out soon to check cows before shopping


----------



## goldstns

Look at that chart Katrina!!


----------



## HWPG

Canned pumpkin purée works for constipation. You can put a little brown sugar or whipped cream on top to make it taste a little better, but my friends swear by it.


----------



## frsttimemama

Nikki, she's so cute! Love the shades! :)

Mirolee, that's a good idea. I wonder if you could put it in a smoothie and get the same results? How are you doing?

Katrina, your chart looks absolutely awesome.!! Have fun shopping!


----------



## Ingodshand

You can also try prune juice... Doesn't taste that bad and it works amazing when you are stopped up!

Happy Sunday ladies!


----------



## goldstns

Well todays the day Alia is starting "solids". We are starting with rice cereal. I'd like to give it to her around noon. If she does well I'll try another helping around 6pm (before bed). I'm wonder if her sleeping issues are because she hungry. If so hopefully this helps!


----------



## Cowgirl07

What chart :haha: I don't even want to get excited about it. 
Nikki I hope it works well for her.


----------



## frsttimemama

Katrina, I don't blame you, but I'm excited for you! ;) Fx!

Nikki, that's so exciting! I hope it helps!

Anyone doing anything exciting today?


----------



## brunettebimbo

We've been to a fundraising event at a local animal shelter which was lovely. :)


----------



## Kiamaria83

Hi girls. It's beem another hot day. Been to the beach and had donkey rides. Elliott now wants a donkey for christmas! Katrina im dying for you to test !


----------



## frsttimemama

That sounds fun ladies! It's sunny and beautiful here today. Not too hot, not too cold. I imagine we will be doing yard work. He needs to mow, (He won't let me mow since I'm pregnant and it's so rough and bumpy) and I'll probably weed something. I want to go take some grass seed out to little man's grave. Hubby wants to go to the grocery store, too. I'm doing laundry and hanging it out on the line. I love love love fresh, line dried laundry! When he gets up, I'm going to wash our sheets. And get started cleaning. I've been quiet as long as I can. Lol.


----------



## brunettebimbo

That sounds lovely Sandy :)


----------



## HWPG

Good here. Yesterday was our birthing class. Not sure if birthing is for me anymore. The options are natural, epi, c section (grand speaking). Those three equal pain, catheter, general anesthesia (in order). So, I'm thinking he can just stay inside and I'll home school him ;) hehe. But seriously, the class did scare me a bit. Im not really worried about many big things - clothes, space, sleep, money - but man, I'm worried about delivery. And it's not that I'm not worried about those other things, but I can do something with those. I can't really do much with delivery. It just happens. So. There's that. OH did great, although we were both a bit bored, as the woman was quite the rambler. Then we met friends out for dinner and dessert - dim sum and gelato. Omg, it was so gooooood. The food, yes, but moreover the evening with our friends. They are simply lovely. 
Today is low key. I vaccuumed and OH and I went for a walk. He is leaving for work for the week, so I'm making play dates and food ideas for myself. And my gf is having her c section tomorrow, so I'll be going to visit her maybe Wednesday in the hospital and the babies. Excited for that.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Honestly Hun, birth is very painful but it is also an amazing experience! I swore I'd never get over mine but I did and I'm ready to do it again!


----------



## jury3

Mirolee-Hopefully c-section doesn't equal general bc that's only in emergency situations! However, I did have a spinal and had the catheter...the catheter wasn't bad at all. They put it in after you are numb and then pull it out later. It only hurt a smidge when they pulled it out. So not that bad! lol

We are going to MIL's for dinner tonight...not excited. I think I might say something to her about the dusting comment. We never have her over anyway bc we aren't neat freaks and our house is always "lived in" if you will lol She's a neat freak and judgmental. I just can't believe she had the nerve to say something to a new mom, a new mom of twins at that! I think she needs to know that I was really offended. I actually had time to clean yesterday and was stewing about it the whole time lol

Anyway, it's a beautiful day so I'm going to try and get the babies outside for a little bit. Get a little vitamin D. DW said if I pump, she will take care of the babies and let me sleep tonight. She feels bad bc I've basically been doing it all myself so she can sleep and be rested for work. Obviously while she's at work I do it all as well. I sure could use a good night's rest!

We just put the first 0-3 month outfit on Olivia :( She's getting big so fast! He's not far behind her. I think part of it is the cloth diapers though, they take up more space and make things look smaller. They have a ped apt on Wed, curious to see how much they've grown!

Off to start some laundry and hopefully shower before babies wake up!


----------



## Kiamaria83

Ahh sandy that sounds nice.
Mirolee I'm terrified aswell. I wasn't worried first time round but now I know whats coming I'm dreading it. But like bb said you get over it. As soon as the baba is out the pain is over and you'll be thinking about baby no 2.


----------



## Kiamaria83

Julie you sound like you are doing very well and that you're a natural. It's so nice that dw is so helpful aswell.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Julie I hope you have a nice night. With no comments. My friend who cloth diapers says it makes them go up a size faster and it will stretch out there pants too. Lol 
Afm had a lovely day got some new boots, an angel for my front stoop and Texas road house. I ripped up some weeds when I got home.


----------



## TTCaWee1

Kara - saw that pic on FB! Makayla is so cute! Is she holding her head up already? If so she is doing awesome!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Morning ladies! 

Had a chill weekend. We had a Newborn care class friday night, a Complete childbirth class saturday, and a L&D tour yesterday. I am all babied out this weekend. It was a pretty chill weekend. After the class saturday, I laid in bed ALL day and watched Grey's Anatomy from the beginning. I really need to slow down and relax before Harper gets here. Yesterday we went grocery shopping and had dinner at my parents.. now.. it's back to work. 

Julie- Great to hear from you. Everything sounds good, except for the MIL. That would piss me off. They aren't her kids, and I was flat out tell her "No. You can't invite all of your friends over to LOOK at the babies" UGH! 

Katrina- Chart is looking so good!


----------



## Cowgirl07

I agree Rachel, that picture is awesome. 
Britt I'm glad you had a good weekend. 
Afm I stayed up late cleaning the house, but I'm glad I did. It looks so much better. My back hurts a bit, but that maybe cramps.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Urgh I don't like my midwife. She was bloody useless. She has given me all the paperwork to take home and fill in myself. She didn't want to weigh me, she didn't want to measure my height, she didn't want to work out my due date etc she wanted me to tell her it! She had no idea that I already had a son even though my notes were in front of her! She wasn't at all tactful when asking about my miscarriages. Her colleague took my bloods, no problems today! I had to have my plaster changed whilst I was there because blood had leaked out so the clexane must be working. 

I gave her the letter from my consultant but she said she didn't need to book me an appointment even though he specifically asked for one to be booked! So after I left her room I went to the reception desk and asked for my Doctors secretary who booked my obstetrics appointment.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Ugh Bb!


----------



## TTCaWee1

Anyone ever used the hylands teething tablets? I just gave Ellie 2 bc she's fussy and chewing on her paci and fists....she finally went to sleep. I really think she's starting to teethe. Waves / you said Hannah teethed early? I feel like ever since she got her shots, she's all messed up. Her naps are all screwed up and 2 nights in a row she didn't go to sleep until 11pm


----------



## brunettebimbo

I didn't use that make but we did use some with Tristan. They are brilliant!


----------



## wavescrash

TTCaWee1 said:


> Anyone ever used the hylands teething tablets? I just gave Ellie 2 bc she's fussy and chewing on her paci and fists....she finally went to sleep. I really think she's starting to teethe. Waves / you said Hannah teethed early? I feel like ever since she got her shots, she's all messed up. Her naps are all screwed up and 2 nights in a row she didn't go to sleep until 11pm

We used them with Hannah and I think they helped. But yeah, she did start teething early. She started sometime during her 2nd month and her bottom 2 teeth came in together when she was about 4 months old (I thought 3 months but double checked her baby book.) Teeth can take awhile to come in though.

There are several babies in my due date club that were born mid-late February and early March that are already teething.

How long ago were her shots? They can affect baby for about a week or so. I don't remember how long it bothered Leah but I remember it being several days.


----------



## TTCaWee1

She got them Thursday. I think it's a combo of the shots and maybe teething. She wants to be held and cuddled more than normal. She's probably traumatized lol


----------



## Ingodshand

Taking Evan to the doctors today to see of he has silent reflux. He never let's me put him down and when he breathes he sounds really congested. Hoping we can get some answers and relief! I have already given up dairy and lost gluten. I cannot give up my coffee!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

BB- that midwife sounds awful!! So sorry you had a bad day!


----------



## Disneybaby26

Lol thank you Rachel!! Yes, she's very curious!! She can hold it up for a little and then will rest. She just started cooing the other day too-I love it, no reallllll smiles yet but I think we're close!

Mirolee-don't worry, you'll get through it!! It's definitely no fun but the epi helps a lot-assuming you get one (I think I remember you mentioning you were a yes for an epi!). Honestly, after it's over-like ten minutes later-you can't even really recall the exact pain, it's weird!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Been getting some period type crampy pains today.. I've had 6 glasses of water and still going.. hopefully the water will calm them down. They are annoying though! It's uncomfortable!


----------



## frsttimemama

Rachel, glad those helped! She's so cute!

Britt, sorry! :( Hope you feel better soon! Try to rest. Try tylenol maybe?

Julie, gosh they are growing so fast! So exciting! I'm sorry about your MIL!

Mirolee, that's what I was terrified of. The c-section wasn't bad. I had general only because it was an emergency and I had not had an epidural yet. Planned will be an epidural, which is scary, but I have heard aren't bad and they numb locally first. 

Bb, what a jerk. Can you request a new one? How are you?

Sarah, I hope you get answers! Poor little guy!

Anyone heard from Morgan or Molly? 

Afm, just checking in. Crazy busy today! Geeeeesh! Lol. Gotta stop by the grocery and find something to make for a side dish for a carry-in tomorrow. Suggestions? Pasta salad and potato salad are already covered.


----------



## HWPG

thanks gals. yes, i think an epi is still what i'll do in the end - i have about -5 tolerance for pain - but we'll see. s'pose there's nothing to do about it now! ha!


----------



## Cowgirl07

I like fruit salad Sandy. 
Molly posted a picture on fb this morning. He is growing well. 6lb 14 oz
Afm I'm fighting some acne and have to go out in the rain soon.


----------



## frsttimemama

Mirolee, you can do it!!

Katrina, that stinks. I wish I had thought of that! I love fruit salad. Instead, I spent 15$ on stuff for coleslaw because hubby mentioned it. I don't even like it! Lol.


----------



## Cowgirl07

I love fruit salad. I feel like af will be here soon. :( oh well if she's going to come I hope she's gone by the weekend.


----------



## brunettebimbo

I was just going to say coleslaw! I love it!
I'm doing ok thanks, just up for my nighttime wee :lol: It's the dreaded day today, really hoping we get through it and that baby is staying strong. 

Britt are you feeling any better?


----------



## frsttimemama

Hubby and MIL say it's good. Whew! I was stressing! Lol. We are doing a carry-in dessert bar Thursday, and I already decided on watermelon. Lame, but yum!

Bb, its gonna be okay!


----------



## Ingodshand

Britt- hope you are feeling better!

Katrina-tell that witch to stay away!!

Evan was given some meds for refluz and hope it helps. He is also 11 pounds and 9 ounces!!! He is huge!


----------



## TTCaWee1

Katrina - sorry you feel like AF is coming. I hope you're wrong. 

Mirolee - I was terrified to give birth but honestly it wasn't bad at all. I didn't have pain until day 2 and I had a second degree laceration. Of course I also had a tiny baby but still much bigger than anything else that's ever been through there. 

Sarah - he is huge! Did they give him Zantac? Almost all the babies on here have reflux! I guess all babies do but ours are bad enough to be medicated. 

I hope all you other preggers are doing well. 

Oh I talked to Sonia - she says hi. She's coming up to 38 weeks!


----------



## frsttimemama

Thanks Rachel. I'm dandy. Just tired and round and a little puffy in the ankle region. :) Lol. How is Ellie?

Sarah, he is a big boy! Hope the medicine works!

Katrina, hope you are wrong!

Kara, how is the reflux medicine working for you guys?

I spent some time putting some things away from the baby's room. It was tough. I did so well until I ripped the paint off the wall pulling on a letter of his name.. then I sobbed. Oops. My poor hubby. He suggested not putting it away, but I thought of making a special place in the living room for some things. I NEED the room to be different somewhat. It's the same furniture, the Same paint.. I have to change some things. This is harder than I thought, but I'm getting there. I want everything ready by 30-32 weeks. Just never know when he will decide to show up.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Have you thought of maybe changing the colour of the room maybe? Make it different that way? Sorry you have to go through this :hugs:


----------



## frsttimemama

Well, hubby REALLY doesn't want to re-paint, and we both like the color of the room. It's just a tough thing, but I'm dealing. Slowly. He thinks my biggest problem is putting things in boxes because we had to put him in a box, and I really really struggled with that. He's probably right. He knows me pretty well. He insists we don't have to put anything away, but I feel like we do. At least take it out of the baby's room. I need it to not be "his" room, if that makes sense. I'm working on figuring out how to make that happen for myself.

BB, thinking of you today! 

Katrina, fx for you!!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Morning ladies! I feel better today. I'm hoping my period like cramps are just my uterus warming up! LOL. They never seem to last long but they are uncomfortable when they are happening!

Sandy - I can't even imagine how you feel with the nursery. That would be so incredibly hard.


----------



## Ingodshand

Those sounds like braxton hicks to me. Exciting!!!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Eek how exciting Britt. 
Hugs Sandy.
Afm nothing exciting over here. My temps being weird. But oh well. Still no af. I'm thinking about ordering my femara anyway. To make sure I have it, incase I need it over the weekend.


----------



## goldstns

Bb- today will b a good day!!

sandy- your a strong chick!

as for miss Alia, !GOD I LOVE HER! Anyways, she's now eating rice cereal and she loves it. She dives into the spoon. She so cute! Friday I'm making sweet potato baby food and also butternut squash baby food and maybe carrot, if I have some at home. I'm going to freeze it in ice trays. My plan is one ice tray cube per meal (so 3x a day). However, one kind of veggie for 5-7 days then switch to the next. I'm going to puree them with breast milk so she has a bit of a flavor she knows well. After these foods are eaten and she's more used to solids I'll just use water to puree if I'm short on breast milk. I have to say I think this is helping her sleep. The past 2 nights (and I pray it continues) she's gone to sleep with no issues at 630pm, up at midnight to feed and falls asleep without fussing and then up at 4am to feed and isn't fussy at all when falling asleep. I giver her Tylenol maybe 1-2x a day if she's screaming or pulling at her mouth. She has the two canine teeth coming in, which isn't normal first teeth, but you can defiantly see them coming. 

afm, I'm scared I might have pink eye. I asked daycare if its going around and they said no....so not sure where else I would have gotten it. Anyways, my eye itched like crazy al night... Now its a bit red and swollen. Anyone ever have pink eye and can advise me?


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Nikki - yay for some solid foods!!! and I've never had pink eye, so i'm not much help. Is it possible it's just allergies? I've been feeling major allergy symptoms lately!


----------



## Disneybaby26

Awesome for solids Nikki! Did they tell you you had to start with rice cereal? Also-be aweful with all orange foods-my mom turned my sister orange once, and my cousin just did it with her baby by accident last week!! Lol!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Nikki that's awesome about her loving cereal. On the pictures pink eye front I have never had it. But you can get it from cats, though unlikely. My roommate was a prevet major in college and she had to learn about transferable disease. But I don't have much recommendations. They make drops for it and make sure you wash your bedding especially the pillow cases(everyday).


----------



## frsttimemama

Yay Nikki! :) So exciting! It could be pink eye (you can pick up the germs anywhere really.. walmart carts, restaurant, etc) or maybe just allergies? Is it draining?

Britt, glad you feel better!


----------



## goldstns

Thx ladies! I do have 2 cats... My eye itches and feel heavy. Its felt glued shut when I tried opening it in the morning. I have diarrhea too. And Alia threw up 2x at daycare and diarrhea all over her teacher!! haha! I guess it was all on her pants. Its the teacher we don't like. Anyways, she not eating or holding it down. So doc said to give her Pedi alight every 5min for 4 hr!!! Omg...this will b crazy! She's not having wet diapers so I think she's dehydrated. However she's napping now so we are letting her nap. 

kara- u don't have to start with cereal, but its recommended because its mostly just your milk with a little bit. Of cereal. It gets them used to spoon and eating motion.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Sounds like pink eye. The glued shut eye is common. 
I hope you both feel better.


----------



## TTCaWee1

Nikki try putting a warm tea bag over your eye. If that doesn't hep and you think it is pink eye you have to get drops as it is very contagious. Poor Alia. I wonder why she's puking? Glad she puked on the teacher though


----------



## goldstns

Thanks Rachel. I'll try that. She actually diarrhea all over the teacher...threw her diaper. Ever since we got Alia from daycare she's been perfectly fine for us...i even breastfeed her. Hopefully tonight is good too. Also, Rachel, does diarrhea accompany pink eye?


----------



## Disneybaby26

Nikki-how do you tell when an infant has diarrhea? Do their poops change over time? I thought all BM babies poop was super loose-I dont think id have any idea if Makayla had diarrhea or not! Ohhhh the things you learn!! I hope you both feel better!

In fact-today's irony was: when you're straining for a half hour for a rabbit pellet and your infant is next to you in the bathroom in her carrier crapping with audible ease...OY!!


----------



## TTCaWee1

Lol Kara. 

Not that I know of Nikki


----------



## brunettebimbo

:lol:

Nikki I hope you both feel better soon. Grab some eye drops, they work quickly! 

Woke up with no symptoms this morning. Boobs don't hurt etc. I'm so scared!


----------



## goldstns

Bb- praying ur ok.

kara- hers get way more watery... I guess the truth is I don't know if its diarrhea or just watery poo. But it deff was a blow out.


----------



## asmcsm

Hey ladies, checking in. Lol at the irony of the day Kara!

Still no baby over here. Been getting contractions more frequently but still no loss of mucus plug or anything too consistent. Thinking that Ive got PUPPPs. I have tiny little bumps on my stretch marks on my belly and they spread to my thighs and butt and itch like a mother fucker. I feel like tearing my skin off. So hard not to scratch, especially in my sleep. Also, things not going so great on the home front. DH and I are really not getting along and our financial situation is complete shit right now so I may end up moving in with my mom and he can figure out something for himself. I have a baby to raise, I can't play mommy to a man that's turning 26 in 5 days. Anyway, hoping things get better. This isn't the environment I wanted to bring baby girl into. But shit happens, what re you gonna do?


----------



## brunettebimbo

O no, sorry your going through that! :hugs:


----------



## frsttimemama

Ash, I'm so sorry to hear that. I hope things get better for you guys!

BB, hopefully all is still well for you!

Kara, Lol @ the irony. Hope that gets better. 

Nikki, hope you feel better, too! And Alia. Hopefully she had a good night.

AFM, I went to bed an hour or so late, woke up an hour early from a freaky nightmare about a weird man, my heart is pounding, I'm stressing over things, I can't go back to sleep, and I just feel like ;lakjsdoijl;k2trkln! I turned on the coffee and thought I'd check in. Gonna go pray a little, drink some coffee, and go into work early I guess. Not sure what else to do. Hope you ladies have a good day!


----------



## jury3

Ashlee-The itching sucks! I itched so bad for a few weeks but I think mine was sensitivity to our detergent. I switched to free and clear and was fine. The good news is that you are very close to having Lux, so the itching shouldn't last much longer! I know it sucks though. A coworker of DW's was telling her how she would scrub her belly in the shower and it would bleed sometimes bc it just itched so bad. Apparently the scratching felt so good that she had an orgasm from it once or twice...so you could hope for that! lol
Sorry about you and DH...Hopefully you guys can get things worked out. 

Sandy-I hate dreams like that! It's such a horrible feeling to wake up and be so freaked out you have troubles going back to sleep...not fun!

bb-Hopefully everything is ok. It sucks you have to worry so much :(

Nikki-Boo for pink eye! 

Kara-LOL

For those of you at home with baby while DH works, how did you guys handle that? How did you split up feedings and such? DW is back at work, so I've been trying to let her get more sleep at night. She helps with the feeding before we go to bed (around 10/11), then I let her sleep. She usually helps again in the morning before she goes to work (around 6/7). 
So far it hasn't been too bad. I don't mind getting up with them at night and it hasn't been too hard during the day either. Last night really sucked bc as soon as I finished with one, the other woke up. I only had about 3 hours of sleep total. DW slept from around 10/11 until I got her up and made her take over around 7/8 while I went to bed. I was so exhausted. 
Sunday night she told me she would let me sleep but I'm pretty sure I only got to sleep through one feeding (Olivia wakes up every 3 hours on the dot...sometimes we get luckily and it's 4). Since she doesn't work today, I figured I'd get to sleep more tonight as well. I haven't slept through a single feeding...she keeps bringing me babies. I'm kind of pissed. I don't think she's even trying! It's like she just gives up. I am with the two of them by myself all the time and she can't handle even one feeding all of a sudden? It's hard for me to sleep for too long anyway bc I need to pump (I've been giving bottles at night bc it's faster, otherwise I really wouldn't get any sleep), but even missing one feeding helps me out a lot. I just feel like she's being selfish. Maybe I'm overreacting, but I'd like to kick her in the face right now lol
She keeps saying how I almost have it easier bc I can take naps during the day...really?! I only get to sleep in 1-2 hour increments anyway, a nap in the middle of the day can't always happen and I'm not a nap person anyway. It's hard to get that time when I breastfeed one, bottle feed the other (sometimes at the same time, but not always), then I have to entertain them and then get them to sleep. After that I still have to pump and not much can get done while I'm pumping, especially not a nap! I am lucky if it isn't time for the next feeding by the time all that happens. Plus there's stuff to do like showering or laundry. 
She does so much to help, but it's so frustrating that all I want is to sleep for 5-6 hours straight for one night and I can't even get that! 
Anyway, had to vent for a minute and wanted to see what system everyone else has set up...


----------



## HWPG

morning ladies.
ash, so sorry to hear about the homefront. i hope he mans up and you guys can get on the same page again.
last night i slept awful! i had THREE nightmares, and the third i actually yelled out in my sleep and woke myself up. then i had to drive my mom to the airport at 6a, so i just got ready for work and got in at 715 - my normal time of getting to work is about 830a. OH is out of town, so everything is whacked: my sleep, my food, my social life. and Alek has quadrupled in size this week, i'm convinced. i went from feeling him move but not really feeling him to clearly being able to tell where he is due to how solid/hard one side of my belly is versus another, and how frequently i cant breathe because he's kicking my ribs/diaphragm. i will miss his movements though, even if it's tough on my physcially right now. 11 more weeks. 
i'm so tired.


----------



## HWPG

julie, i cant possibly help, but when you find the solution, let us know! when i go back to work (around 10 weeks), my mom will watch A mondays and wednesdays. i will be home on fridays. and OH will do either/both Tuesday and Thursday. i was thinking that the night before and day of, the person watching the baby will be the one who wakes up with him in the night, and the person who goes to work will be the one who "gets sleep". to do this, i'm thinking one person sleeps on the futon in the guest bedroom with the baby, and the other sleeps in the bedroom with the door shut. i havent said anything to OH yet, so no guarantee this is even possible, but that might be how we work it out for a few months. i'll get back to you in november-ish ;)


----------



## Cowgirl07

Hugs Ashlee I hope he man's up. 
Mirolee I'm sorry you didn't sleep well. 
Afm I'm off to work, dead tired it's so warm in here. I think the a.c. is coming on.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Ash- So sorry about the house and DH situation. I hope you get stuff cleared up. 

Julie- Not yet, but I can already see issues brewing for when DH goes back to work. I know it won't be quite the same because there will only be one baby, but I told DH that i'll handle the feedings while i'm on maternity leave but on the weekends HE will need to help. And after 10-11 weeks when I go back to work, it's going to be equal share and he will HAVE to help. He is SUCH a bear when we doesn't get sleep, but this if life and we will have a child. I'll be so pissed if he starts getting pissy or pushing it all on me. I'm really not looking forward to this aspect of it, because I know it's going to lead to fights. I hope she starts helping more!


----------



## goldstns

Ash- so sry things r so tough for u right now. I hope things change, but ur right...your main focus is lux.

julie- I can't help much because u have twice the work and up until Alia was. 3.5 months shed sleep from 8-4am straight...so at that point I woke up every night to feed since it wasn't bad. I can also fall asleep really early after putting her to bed. When we have a hard night dh wakes to change her, I wake to feed her and if she's fussy to go to bed after the feeding then dh helps to get her back to sleep. But with this method there has been nights that I get 1.5 hr chunks of sleep all night long. Therefore dh always lets me sleep in or nap on weekends. She takes two naps a day that r 3ish hr long....so I can nap on weekends. I'm a great napper. Like I said before I can also go to bed early. Right now she goes to sleep around 630pm and I'll eat dinner and shower after she's down. Then I'm fast asleep by 830pm the latest!


----------



## goldstns

Katrina- would today b af according to your average lp?? If so when is test day??


----------



## TTCaWee1

Oh Ashlee - I hope all works out. Maybe he's getting nervous?

Julie - when DH comes home from work he takes over. And by taking over I mean he will give her her top off bottle before bed. I get up with her throughout the night bc I breast feed so I just change her bc there's no point in bitching if I have to get up anyways. I am pretty much the sole caregiver. I change all the diapers, do bath time, feed her, dress her...and attempt to keep my house clean and in order. I go back to work in 2 weeks so we will see how he adjusts then...I think Ellie is in the 3 month growth spurt bc she's eating a ton! She woke up every 3 hours last night starving. I even gave her a bottle at midnight bc I had just pumped since she normally sleeps till 3 or 4. Then she woke again at 6, and 8....I guess it's good she's growing and it explains why she's been fussy and not sleeping well during the day. 

Bb - happy 5+4! Go pee on a stick to make yourself feel better! You got this!


----------



## Lotalaughs16

Morning...:coffee:

been super busy, but I still try to read along everyday just can't comment much. 

as for DH helping out topic...I feel the same way, I'm thinking I will do most of the waking up, which has proved to be the case with Zara...We 'try' to switch every other night but this week I've been 'letting' DH get up with Zara at 3:30a because he was in big trouble from the weekend...:winkwink:

Katrina...I'm stalking your chart...I'm really hopeful for you!!

Ash, so sorry things are not good at home right now...I have faith that everything will work out. Have you tried any type of counselling? DH and I did just one session of counselling with our pastor and that opened our eyes to some easy fixes...it still takes a lot of work changing but we're definitely seeing improvements. :hugs:

Julie, I'm in awe at how well you've adjusted to having TWO babies!

AFM, I'm really starting to get pissed off at my body. I got my hopes up thinking my cycles were going back to normal but here I am cd45! Same symptoms as before...My boobs hurt to the touch, I have cramps...everyday I think af came and then nothing. I just want to be normal!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Julie I did all the night feeds with Tristan because I exclusively BF and he was up every 1-2 hours during the night. I'd then feed him in the morning and go back to bed whilst DH took him downstairs. Same in the evening. I'd give him his last feed them DH would keep him amused etc whilst I went to bed early.


----------



## frsttimemama

Julie I am sorry. That stinks. I don't know how we will work it out. I have said before I would get up with him while I am off, but when I go back to work it's 50/50.. we will see.

Britt, I'm sorry! I hope AF comes soon!

Katrina, agreed. It's humid and yucky. Our ac was on last night.

I'm starting to get nervous about being off and $$ and baby sitters and everything and all of it. I'm not sure where all this anxiety over everything came from all of a sudden, but wow.


----------



## Ingodshand

Ash- i am so sorry you guys are having issues. I have never been so unhappy in my marriage then when our kids were first born. It is so hard and you really have to communicate how you feel or it will obit get worse. The good thing is that baby should help him grow up!

Julie- i have to tell Rob what i need. I wake him up and he changes the diaper while i pee and feed Evan. Since i ebf that is about all he can so but i make him do it. He also does all the laundry, grocery shopping and cooking. The "you get to nap" is crap and tell her that. Ask if she wants to trade and i bet the answer is NO! Tell her what to do and i bet she will do it


----------



## TTCaWee1

That's what I have to do with DH. If I tell him to do something he will. He's just not very proactive about things.


----------



## asmcsm

Thanks ladies, I hope that it gets better too. Part of me thinks that moving out might be what it takes for DH to realize that I'm serious and that it's time for him to grow up. We really need to go to counseling because we've had some big issues that really need to be worked out. But part of the financial issues is that we no longer have DHs insurance so now I'm just covered my medi-cal. I really just don't think it's asking for that much for a 26 year old to act like an adult. All of his friends that are his age that have kids figured their shit out so why can't he?


----------



## goldstns

I agree... Every time I wake dh up to help either change her, give her her paci or comfort her to sleep he always asks what to do and I have to tell him what to do. But he does it. He never hears her and wakes on his own...i have to wake him

good news is Alia was totally fine for us. She ate my breast milk fine, slept normal...was happy. So must have been something that bugged her tummy and she got it out. Yay to happy/healthy Alia!! Daycare is doing photos today with a professional... We might by then if they get good pics. ... But they have to catch her at the right time.


----------



## Ingodshand

Isn't it crazy how they never hear the baby cry? Amazing!


----------



## Disneybaby26

Julie - I totally hear you on the no napping thing during the day. *IF* I get lucky and she sleeps im either pumping, eating, or cleaning something. 

DH changes her and does the 9pm feeding while I pump. Then I go directly to bed. I get up to do the 2am feeding, and make two attempts to get her back down if shes being fussy, DH will take her for the third attempt. She doesn't usually give us that hard of a time, but it's happened. She wakes up again at 5am-ish and DH takes her and changes/feeds before he leaves for work. I get up to pump 30 minutes before he leaves.

For all nighttime feedings - the opposite person has the monitor and listens for indications that the other is meeting the end of their rope so that we can rescue each other (heavy sighing, violent burping etc ;) )

On weekends we each take a day that we do the morning feeding and let the other "sleep in", but not past 10am. So like this Saturday he'll het up with her when she wakes and leave me to sleep until 10, and then ill do the same for him on Sunday.

We also have two policies - (1) What we say to each other between the hours of 10pm and 5am cannot carry-over into the next day (i.e - if we get frustrated and say something not so nice). (2) If one of us does friend night during the week - the other is entitled to the same amount of "down time" on another night during the week, even if that's just escaping to our bedroom to read or watch a movie.

This system works very well for us as long as were both communicating when we need a break but it's not foolproof - i.e the other night she was fussy going down for the night and I asked DH if he wanted help, he said no...so I got in bed even though she was still crying. He opened the bedroom door 5 minutes later and asked me how I could just listen to her scream. My response - "I just asked you if you needed help and you said NO...what do you want me to do, hold half of her?? LOL

Seriously though, I know DW has been super supportive and helpful for the most part BUT if she thinks what you're doing during the day is a cake walk, I suggest take a Saturday or Sunday and leave for 8 hours. That's the best lesson you can give, and would probably be a pretty rude awakening...

Hang in there momma - there are DEFINITELY days that I feel like I can't do the 9 hours alone, I can only imagine how you feel!!


----------



## wavescrash

jury3 said:


> For those of you at home with baby while DH works, how did you guys handle that? How did you split up feedings and such? DW is back at work, so I've been trying to let her get more sleep at night. She helps with the feeding before we go to bed (around 10/11), then I let her sleep. She usually helps again in the morning before she goes to work (around 6/7).
> So far it hasn't been too bad. I don't mind getting up with them at night and it hasn't been too hard during the day either. Last night really sucked bc as soon as I finished with one, the other woke up. I only had about 3 hours of sleep total. DW slept from around 10/11 until I got her up and made her take over around 7/8 while I went to bed. I was so exhausted.
> Sunday night she told me she would let me sleep but I'm pretty sure I only got to sleep through one feeding (Olivia wakes up every 3 hours on the dot...sometimes we get luckily and it's 4). Since she doesn't work today, I figured I'd get to sleep more tonight as well. I haven't slept through a single feeding...she keeps bringing me babies. I'm kind of pissed. I don't think she's even trying! It's like she just gives up. I am with the two of them by myself all the time and she can't handle even one feeding all of a sudden? It's hard for me to sleep for too long anyway bc I need to pump (I've been giving bottles at night bc it's faster, otherwise I really wouldn't get any sleep), but even missing one feeding helps me out a lot. I just feel like she's being selfish. Maybe I'm overreacting, but I'd like to kick her in the face right now lol
> She keeps saying how I almost have it easier bc I can take naps during the day...really?! I only get to sleep in 1-2 hour increments anyway, a nap in the middle of the day can't always happen and I'm not a nap person anyway. It's hard to get that time when I breastfeed one, bottle feed the other (sometimes at the same time, but not always), then I have to entertain them and then get them to sleep. After that I still have to pump and not much can get done while I'm pumping, especially not a nap! I am lucky if it isn't time for the next feeding by the time all that happens. Plus there's stuff to do like showering or laundry.
> She does so much to help, but it's so frustrating that all I want is to sleep for 5-6 hours straight for one night and I can't even get that!
> Anyway, had to vent for a minute and wanted to see what system everyone else has set up...


I'm back to work now but we still have the same "system" as when I wasn't working. Initially I was breastfeeding but supplementing after each feeding so I'd wake up to feed her and he'd give her the bottle. Once we went to just bottle feeding, we pretty much took turns. Sometimes he'd offer to get her 3 nights in a row, sometimes I'll take her 2 or 3 nights in a row. It's easier now because she only wakes up once at night (last night she didn't wake up til 7am so OH got up with her & stayed up since he had to be to work at 10am.

OH's work schedule alternates so one week he starts at 8am, the next week at 10am. However, regardless of what time he has to be at work, we try to alternate nights even if it means someone gets less sleep before work (especially true now that I'm working again myself.) He never hears her so I always have to wake up when she does anyway. Sometimes he'll feed her but I can't fall back asleep until after he's already fed her and gone back to bed himself lol.

Sometimes one of us will be doing the feeding and she'll have a blowout so we wake the other to help with clean-up duties. If I have a day off work (or when I wasn't working) and have been with the girls all day, OH takes over almost immediately after he gets home to give me a break for an hour or so but then we both deal with the kids the rest of the night although he tends to deal with them more than me lol.

And napping when the babies nap is a total joke, especially if you have twins because there's no guarantee they'll nap at the same time. If it were me and OH in your situation, I'd be having him do the bottle feed for that baby while I breastfed the other, at least once every night so that you/I could get back to bed sooner.

Any parent who stays home alone with babies (even just 1) will tell you that it's far more exhausting and hard than going to a "real" job. So I think there's no excuse for any working parent to say the stay-at-home parent has it easier or are lucky they get to stay home with their kids all day. It's by far the harder job.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

LOL sarah! Right! It's amazing how they can sleep right through the crying! 

Ash- That really sucks about the insurance. I hope he gets his act together! 

Sandy - I had a mental breakdown the night we met with our daycare lady. Our rent is only $60 more a month than daycare. I cried and cried after we came home from our meeting with her. It seems like ends are barely going to meeet for us, and we make decent money. I can't imagine what we'd do if one of us got laid off or didn't have a job. It's super stressful! 

I do worry that DH and I will fight a lot when baby is first born. I will feel like I have to jump up and do everything myself, even if I think DH should help. I just want it to be an equal thing as much as it can be. We both decided to have children, and he's not going to get away with not helping me. Sometimes DH and I aren't the best at communicating, and that's what makes me nervous. *sigh*


----------



## Disneybaby26

Nikki - Im glad youre both feeling better!!

Ash - I'm so sorry to hear that you and DH are having a hard time. You're SO close momma, those last couple if weeks aren't fun. High stress, high emotion/anxiety. Hopefully you guys can work it out and are able to be a team and be there for each other when Lux arrives!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Kara- sounds like you and DH have a good system going there!!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Sounds like you girls have some good systems going on :) I guess you just find what works for you all best. DH was self employed and working around 15 hours a day so he helped when he could. He has always been a great help. 

TMI question from me, I'm still constipated, after straining, when I wiped there was like a creamy EWCM texture on the tissue? Does this sound normal?

Pregnancy is scary at the best but after loss it is absolutely terrifying! I keep getting excited then try and get myself to cool it because I'm so terrified of losing this precious baby too!


----------



## Ingodshand

Just have to share... Evan was playing on his playmat and staring at one of the hanging toys. He put his arm up and knocked the toy then smiled. He was so proud of himself. It was so cute. So glad his little personality is coming out!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

BB- I wouldn't worry about it and think it's probably okay. I was so constipated in the beginning and one time after bearing down quite hard, I had brown spotting. I never strained after that. I just took stool softeners and waited until my body was ready. It freaked me out!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

aww! Go Evan! That's so cute!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Yayyyy go Evan :)


----------



## Ingodshand

Bb- prune juice and colace! I had awful constipation so sounds like this pregnancy is on track!!

It really is so scary after losing a baby but that first ultrasound is going to be amazing when you hear the little heartbeat! Just imagine that moment and try to dwell on the positive!


----------



## Disneybaby26

Yay Evan!!! Those little moments are the best!! :)


----------



## brunettebimbo

Ingodshand said:


> Bb- prune juice and colace! I had awful constipation so sounds like this pregnancy is on track!!
> 
> It really is so scary after losing a baby but that first ultrasound is going to be amazing when you hear the little heartbeat! Just imagine that moment and try to dwell on the positive!

What is colace please?
I'm struggling to eat fruit, veg etc. Food aversions. I'm not really food at the moment! Loving bread, potatoes, pasta etc. 

I have my scan in 6 days. Can not wait!


----------



## Ingodshand

Colace is a stool softener that is safe to take when pregnant. I would think they would have it where you are. Yay for your scan!! We heard Evans's heartbeats at his first scan at 6 and 3


----------



## brunettebimbo

I really hope we see something then!


----------



## frsttimemama

Kara, what a great system. Taking notes! 

Waves, sounds like you both have a good system, too!

Bb, constipation was a problem for me, tto. I'm still scared.. I probably will be until we are in the truck heading home. We saw his heartbeat at 6+3 or 6+4. Fx for you!

Sarah, so cute! :)


----------



## goldstns

Bb- I was constipated too.

well daycare said Alia puked again today....


----------



## Disneybaby26

Awe Nikki- that stinks!! I hope she's better soon!!

Had my 6 week check up today- cleared to dtd, although who knows when well find time! We're choosing to not use bc (just going to pull out and if it happens, it happens). Had a ton of ewcm today, is it possible I'm ovulating?? I've read a lot about how exclusively pumping is less likely to keep AF away because the sucking is different an also- only pumping 5 or 6 times a day-which they say isn't enough to keep AF away either...hmmm...


----------



## Ingodshand

I had ewcm too earlier this week. What the hell? If i get my period I will be pissed! Hoping it is just so weird hormone thing. Am i crazy to just want to leave it up to chance too?


----------



## Disneybaby26

Lol...depends on if you're in the market for another LO, haha! It's def a crap shoot bc we are def fertile myrtles right now!


----------



## frsttimemama

You guys are cracking me up. I would certainly not call myself fertile. Ever. Lol. Lucky maybe.


----------



## Cowgirl07

I will never call my self fertile 
Go Evan. 
I forget who asked but yes according to average l.p. af is due today. Ff says tomorrow through Saturday but I had longer cycles when I od later.


----------



## TTCaWee1

I had ewcm around 6 weeks pp


----------



## Disneybaby26

Weird!! I would assume it's pretty normal then and maybe not a fertility sign??

Katrina-are you gonna test or wait it out?


----------



## Cowgirl07

I will possibly test tomorrow morning, I will waste my cheapie, as long as af doesn't come before then. It will be 15 Dpo and one day late for af.


----------



## goldstns

Can't wait for u to test Katrina!!

we r also on the..if it happens we will be happy and we aren't preventing.

I have no idea why Alia is puking after she eats at daycare. Only thing I can think of is that she's drinking milk pumped at the beginning of April and at home she's drinking fresh from the boob. So I gave them milk I pumped today to try tomorrow to see if maybe that milk is bad. However what confuses me is shes keeping the cereal down and its the same milk pumped in april. So we will see how tonight goes and how tomorrow at daycare goes with the fresh milk. They said she napped well and is her happy self.... Just not keeping anything down. They also said she's peeing/pooping well.


----------



## Disneybaby26

SOOO have high hopes for you Katrina!! 

Nikki-is DH pulling out or are you totally just chancing it?? Sheer curiosity-sorry if it invasive! Lol (I kinda love that we can ask each other these questions) LOL!


----------



## clynn11

Can't wait for you to test either Katrina!!! You're chart is looking super intriguing... i'm excited!!!!

Nikki- So weird Alia is puking at daycare and not at home. Hope you figure out why! Hope you don't have pink eye.

Mirolee- I'm pretty horrified of the actual labor and delivery part too lol. Hopefully all goes smoothly for all of us ;) I'm feeling you.. i'm pretty tired lately too and literally my ribs feel bruised from how much she kicks me up there! 

BB- Your midwife is pissing ME off lol, wtf?!?! Can you request a different one?!

Rachel- your avatar is so stinking cute!!! Lol

Sarah- Hope the meds for reflux work. You've got yourself a little chunker there!! He's adorable!!!!

Kara- LMAO thanks for that laugh! hahaha. Yay for getting the go ahead to DTD!

Ash- You know how I feel about the situation. You gotta do what is right for you and Lux. :hugs: :hugs:

BB- I'm sure all is okay with your babe. I had so many days I didn't feel any symptoms at all. I didn't even start getting nauseous until 6 weeks. Stick little bean <3 <3 <3 I also spotted a little after straining too hard and freaked myself out. Constipation is definitely normal, as well as lots of EWCM lol. Can't wait until your scan!!

Sandy- UGH I hate nightmares and I have one just about every night. Shakes up your whole day. :hugs: Sorry love.

Julie- Pffft ya right you have it easier. Taking care of ONE baby alone is hard, you have TWO to tend to!!! I can only imagine how preoccupied you are constantly with those babes! Give her a day to see how it really is on one of her days off!! Lol

Brittney :hugs: hun i'm sorry. Our bodies not doing what we want can be soooo frustrating. Hoping that everything regulates SOON! <3

I feel all you ladies on the financial situation. I stress about it but try not to let myself get too worked up over it. We're going to figure it out one way or the other.

AFM, been a long last 24 hours. Kevin's mom had major back surgery (7 hour procedure) so we've been up at the hospital a lot. She lots some blodd during surgery and had to get a transfusion but other than that it went smoothly. I feel so bad for her though, she is in SO much pain and Kevin is really struggling seeing her like that. She's on a shit ton of pain meds but is still in agonizing pain, it's so sad. And it sucks because every time she falls asleep her breathing slows SO much that her oxygen levels drop too low and we have to wake her up immediately. So Kevin sat up there literally all night long next to her bed watching her sleep and making sure she was breathing. He got home about 6 this morning, we're going back up to see her when I get off work tonight. Hoping she starts feeling better quickly and gets to come home and recover there. On the pregnancy front, everything is pretty normal here... feeling big but not OVERLY uncomfortable.. yet. Loving how I can watch her move around in my belly and she looks like a little basketball rolling around in there. I can tell how she's positioned.. always with her feet under the right side of my ribs. PAINFUL! lol. But so worth it!

Can't believe how close all of us preggos are getting! Eeek!


----------



## Cowgirl07

I'm glad it went mostly smooth for her Cass I hope she recuperates quickly


----------



## goldstns

Kara- no pulling out and no protection.


----------



## goldstns

I was just watching the monitor cuz she didn't want to fall asleep and she rolled over!!! Go Alia!!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Katrina your chart is looking great, can't wait for you to test!

Nikki how exciting! Is it the first time she's done it?

Cassidy so glad the op went well. I hope she recovers quickly!
I can request a new midwife but it would be awkward so going to see how she is next time and hope she was having a bad day. 

AFM - woke up feel nauseous and tender boobs!! :happydance: I also woke up with a sore throat and sneezing, hope I'm not getting ill!


----------



## jury3

Thanks everyone who gave feedback on nighttime feedings!

Mirolee-I think that sounds like a good idea. That's kind of what I am trying to get going right now, except it's all based around DW's schedule. Her schedule changes all the time, days off aren't set and hours aren't set either...

Britt-DW is the same way! She is so grouchy!!! Especially around 9:30/10pm. I have a feeling we'll end up with me staying up later with babies and her getting up earlier bc I'm a night person and she's a morning person. She does what needs to be done, but she'll try to take shortcuts when she's really tired (like trying to lay down with them when they aren't ready, they still need to be rocked...then gets mad bc they aren't just being quiet and going to sleep lol).
It is common to fight a lot when a baby is born. You are so tired and exhausted! I think we are doing pretty well, but a big part of it is bc we communicate. Our friends' daughter is 1 year old and they were just saying how they are just starting to like each other again...granted, I don't know how they ended up married in the first place but I thought that was interesting lol

Kara-LOL You made DW's day with the "heavy sighing, violent burping" comment. She was like, "we aren't the only ones!" lol 
We've talked about the same policy of not holding each other accountable the next day for things we say at night. 

bb-I always had random bouts of EWCM during pregnancy. BMs always caused more to come out than normal. 

Nikki-They aren't over feeding her are they? Seems strange your milk would be bad unless something happened to it...Is she actually throwing up or just having large spit ups? 

Sarah-That is so cute! These guys are on the verge of smiling and I love it! I feel like they are starting to try and reach out too. Love it!

Katrina-Your chart looks great! Can't wait for testing :)

I talked to DW this morning and basically was told her "one of two things happened, either you just lost confidence or you gave up bc were being selfish and wanted to go back to sleep faster". She laughed at the second one bc it was true! lol So I think on days that she works, I will take the night shift. When she has the next day off, I get to sleep more (as much as I can, although I have to pump or my boobs might explode!). 
We are trying to do the 1 up, both up method (if one twin wakes, wake the other to keep them on the same schedule) but it doesn't always work out.
I'm trying to breastfeed during the day and pump as much as possible so I can feed faster and get help at night, but it's difficult.
Basically...I'm just tired. DW hasn't been stupid enough to say I have it easier, she tells me I'm a rock star all the time. She just gets selfish when it comes to sleep I guess lol

She actually offered to let me have time to myself yesterday. She was going to take the kids to her mom's. Problem is, she didn't ask me before telling her mom she might come over. I don't feel like I need much time to myself and I didn't have enough milk pumped to do that, so it didn't happen. Her mom threw a fit. DW told her we would drop by after their peds apt today. So we stop by and tell her it's only for a few min and she can't take them out bc they are sleeping. It was getting close to time to eat and I didn't want to have to feed them there bc we still had errands to run. She threw another fit and started guilt tripping DW. She thinks she needs to see them all the time and for extended amounts of time, but we are trying to wean her lol I seriously can't stand that woman right now. She keeps fishing for ways to babysit..."oh, you need to get groceries, you can bring them here and I'll watch them" "you girls really need some time just the two of you" The more she does that, the more I don't want to leave them with her at all. I think I have control issues lol


----------



## goldstns

Bb- daycare said she's done it a few times. Shes doe it with me during tummy time when I "force" it. So first time on her own in her home crib. Which makes me more confident letting her sleep on her tummy.

julie- they said throw up, IV asked that question, I assume they know the difference. I'm going to ask them for a picture after it happens, if they can. they r currently under feeding her so they don't waste as much milk. They said if she holds it down they'd just give her more. I'll ask to see if maybe its too hot, but they have a crock pot and I'm sure its at a consistent setting...plus her teacher is really good and would notice that. As for mil, my mil and fil (and others) don't get that Alia has a routine and shes only away for about 7 hr a day total. And lots of things, including feeding and bath and mommy/daddy time need to happen. And she has set this routine and get fussy/screams if shes not napping after being awake for 2hr (that's her max) or screams if not feeding by 630pm for bed time. So its not easy pleasing everyone, especially for long periods of time. They r disrespectful by taking her out of crib just because she made a sound when sometimes shes still sleeping. And the worst part is they don't get that pushing Alia to be awake for them to see her or changing alia's schedule really effects alias's nights in a negative way...and guess who is the person that gets to deal with it ... ME! So I have to put my foot down and tell dh these things because it effects me and then inturn he gets to deal with me pissed. So I totally get the frustration with inlaws always wanting to see babies , but its not up to them. Alia is 4.5 months old and I still can't just leave her with inlaws or my mom.... Its completely me, I'm not ready.


----------



## frsttimemama

Katrina, fx sooooooo tight!

Bb, great to hear!

Julie, i can't imagine how difficult it must be to do everything with twins! Great job mama!

Yay Alia! Hope you get to the bottom of the tummy troubles, Nikki!

Cass, hope your MIL recovers quickly!


----------



## TTCaWee1

Nikki did Alia go through the 3 month growth spurt? Or waves are you dealing with it with Leah??

Ellie didn't sleep more than 30 min at a time yesterday and fed every 2 hours through the night. And she woke up screaming each time. Normally she just grunts and groans. She also is chewing on her fists more and chewing on her paci. Ugh. I feel like we keep taking one step forward and two back. If I give her a formula bottle she still screams like she's starving. If she gets the boob, she screams. Maybe her Zantac isn't really working or maybe she's just in a growth spurt. Who knows. All I do know is I'm exhausted, she's exhausted and I want my baby to be happy &#128548;


----------



## Disneybaby26

Nikki-what the heck are they doing with the milk in a crock pot??


----------



## Disneybaby26

Oh-and I hear you on the in-laws. My MIL said a few weeks ago she wanted to wake her up to hear her cry-she's a freakin weirdo! My mom would NEVER say something twisted like that!! I did leave Makayla with her the other night though and she didnt come home too screwed up lol


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Oh Julie- Your MIL would drive me nuts!!!! My mom keeps talking about all the times she's going to come over and help, and as much as I'm sure i'll appreciate it, I'm like "geesh. Step back. let me have some time with my brand new daughter" DH's mom doesn't really even talk to us, so I'm not worried about her. 

Katrina - Can't wait for you to test

Cassidy - I hope DH's mom starts feeling better soon! That sounds like a rough time right now.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Oh and ONE MONTH until my due date!!!!!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Yay Britt 
In laws are nutty, when we told them we were having trouble ttc. My fil suggested flushing my ovaries. He meant ivf, I said no. 
I started spotting this morning, so I didn't test. I'll call in my femara and probably end up taking my first pill on memorial day so no drinking then either.


----------



## wavescrash

TTCaWee1 said:


> Nikki did Alia go through the 3 month growth spurt? Or waves are you dealing with it with Leah??
> 
> Ellie didn't sleep more than 30 min at a time yesterday and fed every 2 hours through the night. And she woke up screaming each time. Normally she just grunts and groans. She also is chewing on her fists more and chewing on her paci. Ugh. I feel like we keep taking one step forward and two back. If I give her a formula bottle she still screams like she's starving. If she gets the boob, she screams. Maybe her Zantac isn't really working or maybe she's just in a growth spurt. Who knows. All I do know is I'm exhausted, she's exhausted and I want my baby to be happy &#128548;

I'm not sure honestly. The last few days she's been wanting to eat at the 2.5-3 hour mark instead of her usual 4 but she slept through the night okay still. She's not napping long during the day either. She'll nap for maybe 20-30 minutes and then wake up whereas she used to nap pretty well until the next feeding (that's with me putting her down an hour and a half after she last woke up.) She's been putting her hand in her mouth a lot lately, chewing on it.

I've heard Prevacid works better for reflux than Zantac but docs almost always prescribe Zantac first. If you don't think it's working, I'd ask the doc about switching to Prevacid.

I did see that Leah's a few days away from a wonder week/mental leap so maybe you're dealing with that on top of a growth spurt or something along those lines.


----------



## wavescrash

goldstns said:


> And she has set this routine and get fussy/screams if shes not napping after being awake for 2hr (that's her max) or screams if not feeding by 630pm for bed time. So its not easy pleasing everyone, especially for long periods of time. They r disrespectful by taking her out of crib just because she made a sound when sometimes shes still sleeping. And the worst part is they don't get that pushing Alia to be awake for them to see her or changing alia's schedule really effects alias's nights in a negative way...and guess who is the person that gets to deal with it ... ME!

My mom started babysitting now that I'm back to work and the other day she text me at work saying she was going to try and keep Leah awake longer so she'd sleep better for me at night. It took everything in me to not call her and ask her if she'd lost her mind lol.

I don't know what it is about our parents/grandparents thinking that's how it works lol. I quickly told her if she stays up TOO long, she gets overtired and very fussy and is harder to get to sleep. And that she sleeps just fine at night. She'd been up for 2 hours at that point so I told her to put her down for a nap right away.

How hard is it for our parents to follow our most basic instructions?? I love when they think they know what to do because they raised us a million years ago lol.


----------



## brunettebimbo

I was in absolute agony this morning, reduced me to tears. Rang EPAU and they advised me to see my Doctor first. I've been to see them and how embarrassing, I'm constipated and really backed up! I've been given a fibre drink and suppositories! 

In other news, I've just got home to 2 hospital letters. I have an appointment with consultant at the beginning of June, a scan on Tuesday, a scan on the 20th and a scan on the 30th! :happydance:


----------



## TTCaWee1

That's awesome news about the appointments bb! Not so much about being backed up though. 

Yay for 1 month Britt! And everyone else that's getting close!

Waves - I read about the wonder week thing and I'm pretty sure she's in it now. She's eating so much, bf every 2 hours or sooner and if I give her a bottle, she's eating up to 6 oz! Little piggy! I think it's a combo of the growing and the reflux bc she's started coughing again and making sour faces and now she screams when we lay her down. She spits up a lot after I give it to her so I don't think she's really getting a therapeutic dose. I called her dr and they changed her over to Prevacid. It's a dissolvable tablet so maybe she will keep it down better. DH got her to sleep in her swing while I went out to lunch but then she woke up so I've got her sleeping on my chest while I do my grocery list...hope she gets a good nap in bc an overtired baby is not fun.


----------



## wavescrash

Does she normally sleep lying flat? With Hannah's reflux and colic as a baby she would only comfortably sleep in the rock and play sleeper. Around 3 months we added cereal to her bedtime bottle to help her sleep comfortably at night (supposed to help with reflux) and she would sleep in her crib at night (lying flat.) But most naps were still in her rock and play and swing.


----------



## brunettebimbo

I totally agree with the wonder weeks. Tristan seemed to hit every single one. 

How old is Ellie now? Tristans reflux improved so much once we started to wean him.


----------



## TTCaWee1

Thanks bb and waves. She is almost 12 weeks. She normally sleeps flat but over the last week she wakes up and starts crying once we lay her down.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Maybe try a rolled up towel under her mattress? Have her raised slightly?


----------



## frsttimemama

What is wonder week?


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

I've never heard of Wonder Weeks either!


----------



## brunettebimbo

https://www.mybabysleepguide.com/2012/01/what-is-wonder-week.html?m=1


----------



## Kiamaria83

Hey girls.
Just checking in. Rachel elliott was like that at 3 months. I started him on a little baby rice at tea time , formula at around 9pm and he would sleep until around 6 am.
Wow britt how have you only got a month left! 
I haven't gone back to read what I've missed so will do shortly. 

I have my gender scan tomorrow morning. For some reason I'm really nervous.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Colette that's awesome, I vote girl


----------



## goldstns

Rachel- I remember her big growth spurt/wonder weeks at 3.5 months. But that is exactly how she acted.

Kara- lol&#8230;. They put the frozen milk (in the bottle) in a warm crock pot to warm up the milk. Therefore it is a constant temp and can be left on all day without getting hot to the touch. It&#8217;s a good method for people that only bottle feed. 

Waves- I was getting frustrated with figuring out how to feed Alia baby cereal the first time. I couldn&#8217;t figure out the consistency (supposed to be like apple sauce, but I keep messing it up). Anyways, so my mom walks in and says &#8220;you need more cereal that&#8217;s too watery.&#8221;&#8230; I said &#8220;how do you know? What source told you this?&#8221;&#8230; my rule is if you want to give me advice you have to tell me where you learned about it so I, as the mother, can decided if it is reliable information. 

katrina- spotting doesnt always mean AF.

Alia was in wonder weeks at 3.5 months. It lasted about 2-3 weeks. I think we are finally getting out of it. What I have seen to help with the 2 hour rule (never awake for more then 2 hr), sleeping on belly during naps (since I can watch her, it would help her naps which in turn helped her sleep at night) and we just started cereal which has helped as well.

AFM, alia drank her milk at daycare and didn&#8217;t spit it up this morning. It was freshly pumped from me yesterday. So I asked daycare to give her the older milk (pumped 4/1/14) for her afternoon bottle to see if she will puke. If she pukes then something is wrong with the milk and ill have to toss it, if shes fine then my guess is she had a tummy problem and I wont toss the older milk. Also, they had a professional photographer at daycare today and the teacher said they took pictures of Alia and they are SOOO cute! We can buy them if we want&#8230;.can&#8217;t wait to see them!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Spotting is more then spotting now, I'm calling it cycle day 1 on to cycle 16. Now I have to tell Dh, he figured out I was late.
Glad she didn't get sick, I am sure she was a great model.


----------



## Ingodshand

Sorry Katrina, that damn witch.


----------



## Disneybaby26

Ooooh Nikki-I always just keep everything at room temp! I take her next feeding out of the fridge like an hour or so before feeding her!

So sorry to hear that Katrina. :( make sure you guys do something fun this weekend to take your mind off. Hugs xo


----------



## goldstns

Kara- u should feed her before one hr. They say bacteria will grow in it. But babies used to breast milk from the breast r uses to body temp milk (98.7 deg f) and room temp is usually 70 deg f. So some babies care about that.


----------



## goldstns

We just bought sooo many Alia photos!!

Alia ate well today...no puking new or old food. So she must have had a tummy ache or something.

so sry Katrina!!


----------



## Disneybaby26

goldstns said:


> Kara- u should feed her before one hr. They say bacteria will grow in it. But babies used to breast milk from the breast r uses to body temp milk (98.7 deg f) and room temp is usually 70 deg f. So some babies care about that.

Stored BM can be left at room temp for 6-8hours, fridge for 5 days, 6 months in freezer. Her nighttime feeds stay out for 4+, it's never been a prob! Without the bfing I guess I'm lucky shell take room temp or even a little cooler so I don't gave to fumble around heating a bottle up at 2am! I didn't even realize some babies have an opinion about that!! Lol

This baby provides us with endless hours of entertainment!! Lol!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Disneybaby26

https://www.cdc.gov/breastfeeding/recommendations/handling_breastmilk.htm

BM storage guidelines for anyone that might end up using expressed BM more often than nursing! :)

The CDC says not to re-use BM, but LLL says it's okay to keep at room temp and use for the very next feeding only. I do that if she only takes half a bottle or something so I don't waste a bunch of milk!


----------



## goldstns

these are the pictures of the pictures (so bad quality and my shadow)... we have the CD coming in 4 weeks (plus a bunch of other stuff)
 



Attached Files:







WP_20140522_003.jpg
File size: 20.3 KB
Views: 7









WP_20140522_004.jpg
File size: 21.5 KB
Views: 7









WP_20140522_005.jpg
File size: 18.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## goldstns

and more....
 



Attached Files:







WP_20140522_006.jpg
File size: 20 KB
Views: 5









WP_20140522_009.jpg
File size: 17.1 KB
Views: 5









WP_20140522_011.jpg
File size: 19.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## wavescrash

goldstns said:


> Waves- I was getting frustrated with figuring out how to feed Alia baby cereal the first time. I couldnt figure out the consistency (supposed to be like apple sauce, but I keep messing it up). Anyways, so my mom walks in and says you need more cereal thats too watery. I said how do you know? What source told you this? my rule is if you want to give me advice you have to tell me where you learned about it so I, as the mother, can decided if it is reliable information.

Hahah that's funny. It's supposed to be a little watery at first so they can transition with the texture difference.


----------



## Cowgirl07

She's adorable.


----------



## Ingodshand

So cute Nikki!


----------



## jury3

Nikki-Alia goes to daycare but you haven't left her with your mom or MIL? Has anyone else watched her? I've left O and G with my mom while I went to Target, but that's about it. I promised DW a date next week since we didn't do anything for our anniversary on the 5th and we will leave them with MIL...I am not looking forward to it. It's going to be difficult...

Rachel-That's so hard when they fuss during feedings! We have to keep O and G upright during and after feedings bc I think they've been getting reflux as well. G has been fussing during feedings, the last 2 days he will cry during a feeding and it's difficult to get him to take a full feeding even though he's hungry. I'll have to call our ped if he keeps it up!

Britt-We had to set limits with parents as well. My mom was more difficult bc she stayed with us for 2 weeks. We were sad to see her go, but at the same time we were ready to have the place/kids to ourselves. In the hospital, MIL was showing up everyday. The 3rd day she showed up in the morning, which was already annoying. I ended up kicking her out later that day. We also told her not to come the next day bc we needed time to ourselves. They can just be so oblivious! We felt like we hadn't had time just to soak everything in and be with the babies bc people were there so much...plus with the c-section I was in pain and tired of everyone being around for things being checked and my tits being out to feed all the time lol

Waves-That's the kind of thing I worry about with MIL, doing things she thinks is best (like keeping baby awake longer). I have a feeling we will be going round about things quite often...

bb-Yay for scan! Boo for constipation, I had a rough time with that!

Katrina-Sorry about AF 

Well, yesterday was one of the rougher days I've had. Grayson was fussing during his feeding in the morning. Kept crying but wanted to eat still. I was giving him some gripe water to try and help thinking it was probably gas. The stupid syringe is not very smooth and I ended up squirting a bunch in his mouth at once. Of course this made him cough and choke. He seemed fine for a minute and then puked all over himself and me...Had to give the poor guy a bath bc it even got in his hair lol Afterward he took a nap and breastfed and was fine. He's still been fussing, but not every feeding. Not sure what's going on. That just started the day off on the wrong foot though. It wasn't horrible, just exhausting. I didn't get anything done, I was tending to babies all day. This was the first day I was just waiting for DW to get home so she could take a baby lol

Like I mentioned above, I promised DW we would to see a movie and go out to dinner. We haven't had any us time since the babies got here, even for our anniversary on the 5th. MIL will be watching them and I am not excited about it. It's going to be hard to leave them, hard to leave them that long, and especially hard to leave them with MIL. I know she'll do fine with them, but I have control issues and I don't want her taking care of them. I secretly hope they drive her crazy and cry at the same time (except that I hate when they are upset)...is that evil? lol


----------



## Disneybaby26

Lol no Julie-not evil!! When we left Makayla with my mom I was worried she would be hard to handle because 6-8:30pm can be her fussy time but it didnt phase me when I left her with MIL! Lol I'm sure it will be fine, you two need time together and away from the babes to stay sane, I hope you have a great night!!

Does anyone know how to tell when it's time to switch to a faster flow nipple? Sometimes it seems like she's really working hard to get the milk and with scrunch her face up and "bite" the nipple? I'm guessing the only way to know is trial and error lol


----------



## brunettebimbo

Cute :)

Julie that is so funny! 

AFM - I've had pains again today. I still haven't managed to go properly. The Doctor gave me suppositories but they said on the back something about that they mustn't be used in pregnancy unless advised by a Doctor. Kinda worries me a bit!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Katrina- So sorry about AF :(

Colette- YAY for gender scan! Don't be nervous!!

Nikki- The pictures of Alia are adorable!! 

Julie- Not evil at all!!


----------



## wavescrash

Kara -we switched around 8 weeks I think. She was taking forever to finish a bottle and the nipple kept collapsing from her sucking too hard.


----------



## Disneybaby26

Waves-thanks!! The medela ones collapse on her, dr browns don't buy I think I'm gonna try and get a medium flow today and see how that goes! How long should it take for her to finish 3oz do you think?

Bb-if the doc gave it to you is take it. I'd say after this long the benefit of the suppository outweighs the risk of you being impacted and needing physical help getting it out (which I assure you is unpleasant)! I hope it's better soon, being backed up is the worst!!


----------



## frsttimemama

So cute Nikki! 

Katrina, so sorry! Third time was the charm for me! Fx for you!

Julie, sorry yesterday was rough!

Bb, if the doc gave them to you, I would use them. 

22 weeks! 17 to go. Personal goal of 36 between the hypertension and GD. Hopefully 39 though!


----------



## asmcsm

I really hate to complain because I wanted this pregnancy so badly but I am so fucking miserable right now. I've barely slept all night because I have ridiculous heart burn that won't go away no matter what I do and I have to be sitting straight up otherwise I start to have it come up my throat and have almost puked several times from it and the rash is getting worse and I'm so damn itchy and NOTHING is taking it away. It was one thing when it was itching stretch marks but now this stupid rash is spreading to my thighs, legs, butt, arms and I try soooo hard not to scratch it but it's so freaking bad. Please please please let this baby be born soon or I'm going to go fucking insane.


----------



## HWPG

ashlee, i'm so sorry youre in so much distress! i think most of us can understand the "wanting this baby so badly but needing to complain". my boyfriend told me the other day that one is not linked to the other (because i kept saying, "i cant complain, i wanted this!". he said that me wanting to be pregnant doesnt mean that every day of pregnancy has to be great). that made me feel a lot better. lately, i've been more tired and short of breath - i think both from general pregnancy but also just how high i'm carrying. 
youre SO close! you can do it! 
BB, i would take the pill. and eat pumpkin puree. and prune juice. and a fiber one granola bar. and.... well, you could try to push it out with your finger sort of - just to get it moving. sounds gross, but being stopped up as badly as it sounds that you are is worse.


----------



## TTCaWee1

Ashlee - I know it sucks. Promise that the end result is amazing though. I was miserable at 34 weeks and I'm sure that if I made it to 37 I would hate everybody and cry every day lol. How's the home front? Any improvement with DH?

Kara - I was not to use anything faster than a slow flow nipple with breast milk. I have 1s and 2s and if Ellie gets breast milk with a 2 nipple she chokes on it more and gulps. So I reserve those for formula. 

Katrina - sorry about AF &#128542;

So I went to pick up the prevacid and my copay is $60 for one month!!!! I didn't even think I had a copay that high! The girl was like oh well without your insurance it's almost $300....I wanted to slap her and say I pay for my insurance bitch don't condescend me! But I didn't lol. So in the end I didn't get it bc I think it's ridiculous to spend another $60 a month for something that may not make a difference. So last night I tried the Zantac in one of the little breast milk bottles with the disposable nipple mixed with milk and she kept it down. I was using the little medicine bottle but the nipple collapsed all the time and she got a lot of air which I think was what made her puke it up. So I'm going to try it that way and see if it works for her again before I shell out $60. On a more exciting note, I got an email that I got a .03% raise! It's not much but that's the max the hospital gives out based on your review. Oh and I downloaded the wonder weeks app and I highly recommend it. It goes by gestational age so I'm not sure that I completely agree with some of the milestones but otherwise it seems pretty spot on.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Harper's movements are slower today. I don't feel like I should be concerned, but wonder if I should get checked. it's just so hard to know.. sometimes she's real active in the day, and some days she's not. the only thing I know for SURE is that she's active at night... I get off at 3pm today so If I could get in before they close, it might be in my best interest. She was moving around at lunch though, so maybe i'm just worrying. ugh.. I hate the uncertainty at the end.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

I might drink a little coffee and see what happens.


----------



## brunettebimbo

If your worried at all get checked out.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

I'm not really worried.. lol. she's moving but her movement bouts are shorter than normal. I am just paying good attention to what's going on and if I become concerned than i'll def. call! 

She's already perked up from the coffee. I think she's just having a sleepy day. Plus as she gets bigger, i'm not sure how to gauge "movement" she shifts a lot but it's not like kicks and punches much anymore.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Thanks girls. I feel like crap, sorry for complaining. But I hate af, she is a pain in my butt.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Don't be sorry Katrina. We are all rooting for you!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Thanks I'm debating on paying for three day bloods out of pocket. I think they will give me peace of mind but of course it's a holiday weekend, so I guess they aren't happening this cycle.


----------



## asmcsm

Thanks Mirolee, that actually makes me feel better. It's true, I don't have to love every day of being pregnant. And really, I wasn't even that miserable when I had morning sickness forever. I think I'm just at the end and ready to be done lol. And it's getting really hot and humid around here which isn't helping with the itchiness and rash.

Rachel, I've definitely cried a few times lol. I underestimated how done you get at the end lol. Things with DH are sort of better. He's showing a little more initiative after I threatened to move in with my mom. Let's just hope that he keeps it up. I still think we could use some counseling.

Katrina, sorry about AF lady :? hoping that the next cycle is your lucky one


----------



## TTCaWee1

Does he just not do anything around the house? Or is it within your personal relationship too? I learned that with DH, I have to pick my battles. I take care of 90% of the household. He will do things if I ask him to but he doesn't take initiative AT ALL. I guess I just learned to deal with it. There are things that I bitch at him for but they are things that really really bother me. Just sharing my experience. Some guys are just more dependent on their wives. I have one of those guys lol


----------



## goldstns

Julie-yes...im crazy! Alia goes to daycare, but IV held off on moms watching her. My mom has watched her twice...once for 30min as dh and I walked the dogs (it was too cold for her to come with) and once when I had already put her down for the night...so mom didn't do anything. I think in my mind unless I'm at work I want to be with her. So leaving her when shes awake is hard for me.... Its like I'm missing out on time with her. And now her bed time is 6-7pm, which is dinner time for us, so going out for dinner on a date doesn't happen because I want to put her to bed. Part of me also feels like I don't 100% trust them to watch her, I trust daycare because they have been threw training for cpr and the up to date things babies need. I know what I'm saying is crazy, IV accepted that.

kara- Alia went to level 2 nipple at 3 months. Dh/teacher were both saying it takes her forever to drink...so we tried it and she did fine. Had she choked id go back to 1. I agree its trial/error.

I made baby food...carrot, sweet potatoe and butternut squash today. She just had carrot!! I'm guessing she liked it but didn't know what to do with it. The face was funny. I have to show u all pictures, but they r on mu good camera so I have to make them smaller.


----------



## asmcsm

TTCaWee1 said:


> Does he just not do anything around the house? Or is it within your personal relationship too? I learned that with DH, I have to pick my battles. I take care of 90% of the household. He will do things if I ask him to but he doesn't take initiative AT ALL. I guess I just learned to deal with it. There are things that I bitch at him for but they are things that really really bother me. Just sharing my experience. Some guys are just more dependent on their wives. I have one of those guys lol

He actually does do things around the house now. Before I was pregnant it was like pulling teeth, granted he's a man so when he does it, it's not as thoroughly as I'd like. It's more that he just lacks motivation and he is horrible at communicating and he has a tendency to do things that piss me off and say sorry but then a week later do them again which just sends me over the edge. 

I'm just ready for him to grow up because he's almost 26 and I feel like I have to be his mom and MIL IS NOT HELPING. She insists that we need to help him because he's just got issues and is weak and unmotivated and I want to yell in her face "Yea, that's because you treat him like a child and enable him! And the more you say that he is those things, the more he takes advantage of it and uses it to manipulate people into doing shit for him!" He grew up having a better home life than most people I know and while it sucks that he's never met his dad, that's been his own choice. His mom has offered to set it up several times so I'm not buying the daddy issues excuse either. I had a shitty dad and I'm a fully functioning adult because I CHOOSE to be. 

He and I have been discussing him entering the military, most likely air force, and while I think that it will suck that there will be times we're apart for long periods of time that I'll essentially be a single mom, I think he needs it to help him grow up and also to get away from our home town because MIL isn't helping him at all just enabling him to stay immature. And of course, there's always the fact that it would be great benefits for our family. Okay...rant over lol


----------



## TTCaWee1

Oh that would be frustrating. Sounds like my sisters bf. and his mom is such an enabler. I'm sure it feels good to rant about it. Hopefully he grows up when Lux comes! Or actually before she comes...


----------



## TTCaWee1

And Nikki I'm right there crazy with ya...


----------



## frsttimemama

Ashlee, I hope things continue to improve! Sorry you are so miserable! Hopefully she will come soon and you can be done. :)

Rachel, that's crazy! Why do we have insurance? !

Only 2 more weeks til V-Day! And my belly officially sticks out further than my boobs.. lol. My back hurts something awful! I had a work meeting and sat in an awful plastic chair for 6 hours. Ugh! Camping now for the weekend. Love camping with my hubby :)


----------



## jury3

Nikki-Lol I totally understand. Even though I'm not back to work for a while, I just feel like it's my job to take care of them and I want to spend my time with them. I don't want anyone who is not their parent to steal that time away from me. I'm only doing the date thing bc I know DW really needs some us time. I really want to get to where I am exclusively breastfeeding both babies at each feeding (no pumped bottles unless they are with a sitter), just so I can have them to myself more especially when MIL is around lol Seriously, I have issues!

BB-The suppositories are such a relief, do it! I had to use them 2 or 3 times early in pregnancy. 

Katrina-Complaining is ok! AF is a bitch, not looking forward to the day she returns for me. 

Ashlee-Hang in there, you are close to the end! That's the point I had to have DW help lift my leg in bed...I know how bad it is!

Rachel-Holy cow! $60 is still a lot, I wouldn't pay it either unless we could not live without it. 

Kara-O and G flatten the nipples sometimes, but they still choke at least once every time they take a bottle. So we aren't there yet. If she can do it without gulping excessively and/or choking, then I'd say she's ready.


----------



## wavescrash

Disneybaby26 said:


> Waves-thanks!! The medela ones collapse on her, dr browns don't buy I think I'm gonna try and get a medium flow today and see how that goes! How long should it take for her to finish 3oz do you think?

It's hard to say. With a good feeding, stage 2 nipple, Leah will down 5oz in 15-20 minutes. That includes burping her once during the feeding. Like Nikki said, it's just trial and error really. If she had choked on the formula when we tried the stage 2 nipple, I'd have stayed with stage 1 a little bit longer. My cousin switched her baby at 9 weeks as well.


----------



## wavescrash

Yesterday, 11 weeks old.
 



Attached Files:







1.jpg
File size: 20 KB
Views: 3









2.jpg
File size: 21.2 KB
Views: 2









3.jpg
File size: 20.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## brunettebimbo

Ashlee my husband is ex army and whilst it did help him grow up it has left him with a lot of psychological problems. When we first got together he was a nervous wreck on bonfire night because of the fire works. He has anger issues too. None of which are aimed at me but it is extremely hard at times. He's fought in Afghan and Iraq so has seen his friends die etc so I don't blame him for being the way he is. He left nearly 9 years ago and it still bothers him. Just thought that might be something you would like to know, it may make him grow up but he may come home with bigger problems.

Katrina what are 3 day bloods?


----------



## brunettebimbo

Waves beautiful :) Loving the cheeky grin!


----------



## wavescrash

Thanks :) In the last week she really started smiling A LOT in response to us talking to her. She's also _finally_ started cooing and talking to us when we talk to her.


----------



## brunettebimbo

:happydance: I love that!


----------



## wavescrash

Me too. I've been waiting for it for what feels like forever lol. I got an email from BabyCenter like 3 or 4 weeks ago saying babies "should" be doing that at that time and she NEVER did. She was only grinning in her sleep or making motions with her mouth like she WANTED to coo/talk but couldn't. Earlier today she was just cooing back to everything I said to her. It took everything in me to not just eat her right up lol.


----------



## jury3

Waves-She is so chubby! lol I love it! I cannot wait for my guys to smile. I was just saying today how I wish they'd smile, it's hard when the only real emotions are upset or content!

bb-3 day bloods test LH and FSH...some docs test for more too.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Sorry Julie but what are they?


----------



## brunettebimbo

Started throwing up today. Bang on 6 weeks :lol: I feel awful!

I usually take my aspirin and folic acid in the morning. Anyone know if it matters if I take it later please? I'm scared of taking it and then throwing up.


----------



## jury3

brunettebimbo said:


> Sorry Julie but what are they?

FSH-Follicle Stimulating Hormone: Stimulates ovary to mature an egg
LH-Luteinizing Hormone: Final maturation and release of egg

I think they sometimes test estrogen, the thyroid and prolactin too.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Yep sorry I didn't answer Bb 
Today is busy bridal shower, work, bachelorette party. 
Love leahs pictures she's such a cutie


----------



## brunettebimbo

Sounds like fun Katrina!


----------



## HWPG

My belly and legs are itchy. I blame Ashlee.


----------



## brunettebimbo

:lol:


----------



## frsttimemama

I am SO sun burned!! My leg muscles actually hurt. :( Hopefully some tylenol and sleep will help.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Have you got any Aloe Vera? It's brilliant for sun burn.


----------



## asmcsm

Lol don't blame me! I'm certain I have PUPPs :? Go figure I'd be in that lucky 1% that gets the miserable things. I wouldn't wish this stupid rash on anyone, it's horrid. Even better, since it's been high 90s here and heat makes the itch worse. I've been taking 2 oatmeal baths a day and I've tried coconut oil and hydrocortisone cream and taking benedryl they still end up itching. The only thing so at that helped was swimming at my in laws this afternoon. The cool water took the itch right away. Hopefully Lux decides to make an early appearance because I don't want to deal with this for another 3-5 weeks :?


----------



## brunettebimbo

Have you been prescribed those Ashlee? I didn't think you could use them in pregnancy. I really hope it settles down for you soon!

AFM - Sickness has well and truly hit, was sick yesterday morning then felt awful all day then today I've thrown up twice already. I forgot how awful morning sickness was. I'll take it though :) It's really reassuring!


----------



## asmcsm

You can use hydrocortisone cream sparingly, my midwife okayed it, they don't want you taking steroids orally though. And she said to try taking an antihistamine like benedryl. But to be honest neither really worked so they were pointless. The coconut oil worked best but the only real relief I get is from the oatmeal bath, a cold pool or cold compresses on the rash but I can't do those all day


----------



## brunettebimbo

:hugs: Sounds awful. I hope it passes soon!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Ashlee that stinks, hopefully lux will be here soon so the itch goes away. 
Afm I just got up, I'm definitely not a partier anymore. Sleeping until 10 was awesome, even though Dh tried to get me up at 6. I had a great time last night.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Glad you had a great time :)
I can't party anymore either!


----------



## Ingodshand

Ashlee- so sorry for having pupps. I can't even imagine how uncomfortable you are.

Bb- yay for morning sickness!

Been having a rough few days, Evan never lets me put him down and is just so unhappy. I am eliminating dairy, eggs wheat and soy from my diet for a week to see of it makes a difference.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Awww bless him. I found garlic and tomatoey based products made Tristan unhappy.


----------



## TTCaWee1

Sarah look at wonder weeks. It was spot on for Ellie. It goes by gestational age so Evan and Ellie are pretty close. She was super clingy and fussy too. The app has a chart that shows you when the stormy weeks and sunny weeks are. We just got out of a stormy week and she's back to sleeping again.


----------



## Disneybaby26

Sarah- I hear you. I feel like if Makayla isn't sleeping or eating she's crying. I don't know if that just bc she's a baby or if she's fussy or what but I'm feeling the same way. It's defeating. I think we get maybe 20 minutes of quiet "happy baby" after she eats before she either cries or sleeps...

What are your guys routine for the middle of the night wake up? Sometimes it's take me an hour to get her back down. I usually just feed and try to put her back down-only diaper change if she smells dirty or feels particularly wet. It feels like it takes forever.


----------



## brunettebimbo

I used to feed, change nappy and put straight back down.


----------



## Disneybaby26

That's what I'm attempting but she wakes and cries, on and off for over and hour sometimes. I thought about just trying to feed her in the rock and play but that would mean no burp and I think that's probably a recipe for disaster.


----------



## Ingodshand

Bb- oh yeah, tomato, garlic and onions are awful!!

Rachel- what is the name of the app? I guess by his due date then he would be 8 weeks on Tuesday.

Kara- i am right there with ya. After most feeds he falls right tosleep. I change his diaper before feeding and rarely after because he is asleep. If i have issues at night which happens a lot especially at the 5am feeding then we bounce and listen to the bathroom exhaust fan. He loves the noise and can normally take him or of a purple crying session too.


----------



## Ingodshand

I just burp between sides so that might be why he has more gas but if he wakes up after falling asleep while eating then it takes forever to get him back down.


----------



## TTCaWee1

I change her for the first wake up and only turn on a dim lamp. I don't talk to her at all so that she knows it's not playtime. Then I nurse her and she falls back asleep. She actually does pretty good in the middle of the night


----------



## Disneybaby26

Jealous Rachel- she's going to be an only child at this rate!! Lol- I know I need a break when I start to want to quit bfing, it's weird. I hope I don't have a tinge of ppd creeping in-I think I'm just over tired.

On that note- does anyone else feel "embarrassed" when the baby freaks arou d family or friends? I don't know if that's the right word or bc it's my first, but when she cries in front of people, like really cries, I feel like I'm on trial and can't take care f her right. Not bc of anything anyone's said to me- just my own demons.


----------



## TTCaWee1

Sarah it's called the wonder weeks. There's also a website


----------



## TTCaWee1

Kara I feel that way too. I get frustrated too but more during the day bc she changes her nap times daily and gets overtired easily which leads to fussiness which in turn gets me frustrated. If you were to quit bf you would still have to get up to give a bottle. I supplement Ellie with formula bc I just don't make enough milk. Especially now that she's eating 5-6 oz when she gets a bottle. We will usually top her off with a formula bottle or give an entire formula bottle before bed so DH can feed her if he's been at work all day. She will sleep about 5 hours (last night 6.5 hours) straight, then I bf her and it's enough bc I make more at night and I pump right before I go to bed so my boobs know to refill. Then she usually sleeps till 5 or 6, bf again and sleeps till 8 or 9. Who knows how it will be when I go back to work...

Hopefully it's not ppd. It's very easy to get frustrated, IMO. Especially when you are home alllllll day by yourself. DH works 12 hour shifts and while I absolutely love giving my undivided attention to my baby, I would love it if she slept on a schedule during the day so I can get more done and be able to plan around her


----------



## frsttimemama

Sorry you are all having a tough time. I am definitely nervous.

Ashlee, I am SO sorry you are miserable. Ugh!

Bb, yay for MS. Lol. Funny what we are thankful for..

I'm still so burnt and so sore. Even with cooling aloe gel. Ugh! Go. Away! Lol


----------



## TTCaWee1

I ordered DH a couple gifts off etsy for Father's Day....

https://www.etsy.com/transaction/20...t_figNZVNLsF&eaid=465416452&x_eaid=1b32272e16

https://www.etsy.com/transaction/20...4HvviWwS01dW&eaid=465416452&x_eaid=1b32272e16

https://www.etsy.com/transaction/20...SxVeY6iuUlmU&eaid=465416452&x_eaid=1b32272e16

I also think I might get us new iPhones for Father's Day. We both have the 4s and they are both pos.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Cute Rachel! I like the second one. 
Afm I got some sun today, why do I have to be so pale. I start femara tomorrow.


----------



## Ingodshand

Love the gifts!

Katrina- yay for the new cycle! 

Kara- i still feel that way and he is my second! I just keep7reminding myself that i am his world and he just wants me to hold him. I did clean out the fridge plus empty and reload the dishwasher tonight. All while he slept in my Moby. I am so accomplished!


----------



## goldstns

I'm in no way saying alia's schedule is perfect, but by 3.5-4months her naps became more predictable. 

3am up for feeding
6am up for the day/milk/cereal
715am nap 1
1030am up milk and veggie (1oz)
1215 pm nap 2
215pm up milk 
430pm nap 3
515pm up veggie (1oz) and milk and bath
630 bed time

now that I say that shes been super sleepy today, so hoping she feels ok and will sleep well tonight.


----------



## Disneybaby26

My girlfriends baby is 8 weeks and sleeping 9pm-5am...I want that!! :( lol


----------



## goldstns

Kara- Alia was like that until 3.5 months...then that went to hell for a month...now shes back to a good span again.


----------



## frsttimemama

Katrina, fx! Cycle 3 was lucky for me. Hope it is for you too!!

Do you guys set schedules or baby sets them?


----------



## Cowgirl07

Thanks Sandy! I think the end of af is worse then the beginning that's when I start doubting it and when people tick me off.


----------



## TTCaWee1

I've let Ellie set her schedule and I just pay attention so I can help her to sleep when it's about time for her naps. She does a mid morning nap, after 12p (long nap) and another around 4ish. It's not clockwork though. Hopefully soon...
I'm hoping that soon I can move her into her room at night. I guess once she consistently sleeps the majority of the night, then I will. It helps me function to keep her nearby.


----------



## brunettebimbo

I am terrified about tomorrow! I'm so scared of going and seeing nothing! :wacko:


----------



## Ingodshand

Can't wait to see your little bean!!!


----------



## goldstns

Bb- good luck.

Katrina - still praying for your turn!

sandy- for the most part, Alia made her schedule....at this point I know it so well that I just prepare for everything... So she doesn't cry/scream for what she needs.


----------



## Disneybaby26

I do kind of a combo. Mostly parent led (babywise) but if she's hungry then I don't just ignore it and wait, Ill feed her. She's always been pretty good at eating every 3 hours on the dot, rarely less then 3 hours between feeds.

Bb- everything will be just fine! I can't wait to see!! :)


----------



## Cowgirl07

Good luck Bb!


----------



## TTCaWee1

Bb is it today or tomorrow? Or is it nighttime there already?


----------



## brunettebimbo

It's 4.20pm here. It's at 8.40am tomorrow.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Girls who have had 2 or more babies, did you find the pregnancy more painful than your first? I spoke to my friend today and she said her 2nd pregnancy was more painful. I ask because I keep having quite intense lower abdominal pains. It only lasts a few minutes then goes. I've spoke to early pregnancy unit because I was scared but they reassured me that it's normal. I honestly don't remember the cramps being like this with Tristan. The only way to explain it is like needing to go to the toilet?


----------



## goldstns

eating...
 



Attached Files:







V__200C.jpg
File size: 33.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## brunettebimbo

She is so cute and growing so fast!


----------



## jury3

The last few days the babies sleep really well from their 6/7/8 o'clock feeding (notice the range bc there is no real schedule lol). They wake around 11/12 and seem to think it's party time. Once they go down after that they aren't so bad. The 3/4/5 feeding they usually go back down pretty easily. The breastfeeding is difficult at night I feel like bc it takes so long. I've been doing bottles of expressed milk at night just so I can get some sleep. They take a bottle faster than they do the boob. We always change them and then feed them. That way it helps wake them up all the way to eat and if they fall asleep after it isn't a big deal. 

I feel like Olivia is kind of fussy like that. She cries bc she wants to eat. Is content for a little bit then cries some more off and on. Grayson isn't far off, but he'll lay there content longer than she does. She likes to be held, that's for sure. I think some reflux has been a big part of that though, they do better upright like when I'm holding them. I've been rocking them in the glider and that helps get them to sleep. During the day, wearing them in my boba puts them to sleep. Also, if you have an exercise ball, bounce on it with them. Calms them right down!

I've been reading the baby wise book too. I would love to get them on more of a schedule. I can tell they are starting to space their sleep times out a little, but are still pretty much on an every 3 hour eating schedule. So, I pretty much am letting them lead at this point but I do try to wake them during the day if they sleep too long. I also try to hold them off if I can, but I don't push it. If they are hungry, they're hungry and I feed them. The one thing I try to stick to is the "1 up, both up", meaning if one of them wakes to eat, I wake the other to eat. It's so much faster to feed them at the same time...not easy, but faster and helps me keep my sanity by being more likely to have time to do things while they are both napping.

Days like yesterday I get no breaks! I managed a shower finally around 5pm...one of them started fussing as soon as I was out though. Days like that it is such a relief when DW gets home just so she can take a kid lol I am trying to exclusively breastfeed, but I feel like it takes a million years and they never seem to be fully satisfied bc it takes so long. So, I've still been topping them off with expressed milk after they finish. I tried to do it without bottles yesterday morning and I felt like I literally had a kid on a boob the entire morning and had no time to do anything (like feed myself). Then they were completely off of a schedule and not scheduled together and didn't sleep as well...I'm at a loss.

I haven't really had a time when either of them was really fussy in front of anyone...knock on wood! If they do get fussy, so far I haven't had a hard time calming them. Hopefully that continues...


----------



## Cowgirl07

Awe alia. Your so cute. 
Julie I hope they develop more of a schedule soon. 
Afm choked down my femara this morning, had my grandma over she complained about my house(because it smelled like dog,Sandy went to the farm so she got soaked) took Dh out his lunch, now I'm going to find myself something to eat.


----------



## asmcsm

Awe Alia is getting so big! 

So yesterday I was just sorting through some papers and trying to clean up. All of a sudden my belly button had tons of pain behind it like baby girl was stretching it extra hard. Well ever since then I'm feeling pokes in different areas and I'm thinking she flipped either transverse or breech :( . Seriously sucks because she's been head down for 10 weeks. Been trying to play name that bump to figure out which direction she is. Hope she's goes back head down.


----------



## goldstns

Ashlee- don't quote me...but my guess is she doesn't have much room in there to flip. So maybe she didn't.


----------



## asmcsm

I didnt think she did either but with how much pain I had behind my belly button and the changes in where her movements are it may be possible. Would seriously suck though :? She probably didn't make it quite to breech but transverse feels like a possibility. At least it's supposed to be easier to gt them to flip from transverse to head down. Guess we'll find out at my apt wed morning


----------



## Cowgirl07

At least the appointment will tell. I hope she was just stretching Ashlee! I hope your Dh is doing better.


----------



## frsttimemama

Alia is so cute and big!

Ashlee, hopefully she didn't!!

What a rough day Julie! You are super mom! 

Katrina, fx! Grr @ your grandma. Lol. 

Bb, maybe it's the constipation. My belly hurt about that business! Everything will be fine. Even if you dont see the heart beat yet, that's not necessarily bad. Totally normal. Hopefully you do so you can relax a tad!

Busy day hete cleaning and doing laundry. FIL is coming for dinner. MIL is out of town. Then visiting little man and collapsing in my chair. I'm pooped! Lol. I felt hiccups for the first time last night! Hubby said he felt him move when I was sleeping. Yay! :) I am kinda liking the name Spencer. We might change it. Lol


----------



## wavescrash

Ashlee - maybe she just started facing a different direction (facing the side or your back)


----------



## TTCaWee1

Good luck today bb!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Thank you :)

I'm here now. Just waiting to go in. I've struggled to drink enough water with throwing up and I'm a nervous wreck!


----------



## brunettebimbo

https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh70/kjordanj/Snapbucket/67C93947-9A37-421E-BF84-B42674F1A3B2_zpsi0oajgmx.jpg

Meet our baby. 
I am so so relieved. Baby is measuring bang on. We even saw a little heartbeat. Hubby and I cried our eyes out! :cloud9:


----------



## goldstns

Congrats bb


----------



## TTCaWee1

Awesome bb! Congrats &#128513;


----------



## frsttimemama

Congratulations BB! Glad for great news!


----------



## Disneybaby26

Yayyyy Bb-what a relief!! I'm so so happy for you!! :)

Makayla slept 9:30pm-5:00am last night!!!! Aside from the coronary I had when I woke up and realized it was 4:10 and she haven't made a peep it was the best night everrrrrrr!!!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Yay BB! look at that beautiful bean!!

Ashlee- Harper keeps flipping side to side (her feet) but I think she's still head down. I'd so pretty upset if she back at this point. 

Good morning ladies! Didn't even turn on my computer this weekend. Trying to enjoy all my free time now, while I still have it. However, i'm ready for baby to come. I can't sleep at all anymore. It's just so painful on my hips.


----------



## frsttimemama

I feel you uncomfortable ladies! I am ALREADY uncomfortable, and I'm inly 22.5 weeks! And hot! And miserable! Bleh. And thankful! Haha. :)


----------



## jury3

Yay bb!

Kara-That's amazing! Mine didn't sleep quite that long but they did skip their midnight feeding! Making progress!

DW is face timing her mom right now to show her the babes. I find this to be completely annoying. She lives 20 min away and she's babysitting tomorrow which I am not excited about. Why does she need to FaceTime and see them? I don't even FaceTime w my mom and she's 3 hours away...


----------



## Ingodshand

Disneybaby26 said:


> Yayyyy Bb-what a relief!! I'm so so happy for you!! :)
> 
> Makayla slept 9:30pm-5:00am last night!!!! Aside from the coronary I had when I woke up and realized it was 4:10 and she haven't made a peep it was the best night everrrrrrr!!!

Wow, did you do anything different?


----------



## Cowgirl07

Bb yay how awesome for you. 
Julie I don't face time with my sister and she lives 17 hours away, by plane. She will see them tomorrow so what's the big deal. 
Afm I'm so glad plantings over Dh and I are thinking about renting a cabin for a few days later this summer. I'm excited but I'm not sure where I want to go.


----------



## frsttimemama

Katrina, that sounds super fun! :)

Kara, that's awesome!

I am SO starving today! It's ridiculous.


----------



## Disneybaby26

Julie- so funny that they share a bday and made progress on the same night!! Lol

Sarah- I swaddled her!! We usually don't bc she fights it so we usually leave her arms out. Last night I decided I was the mommy and I was going to decide how she is going to sleep!! Lol :)


----------



## Cowgirl07

Kara :haha: that's awesome. 
Afm I was naughty and wore sandals today and now my ankle hurts. I thought I twisted it yesterday and I should have worn real shoes. I'm so dumb. I'll blame the calf I was trying to get on the trailer.


----------



## frsttimemama

Katrina, definitely the calf's fault! Lol. I hate shoes!!

Do you ladies use the swaddle things or just a blanket? I have some swaddle things.. how long do you swaddle them? A few months? I'm considering fleece if that's the case.

Anyone heard from Molly or Morgan?

He's moving so much lately. I love it! So reassuring!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Julie - Wow. that's annoying. She will see them tomorrow. I don't get it. 

Katrina- Sorry about your ankle! 

Sandy - It's awesome when you start to feel them squirming around. Harper's movements actually hurt about 50% of the time now. I think she's stretching out in there, and it causes me pain! I love it though. Makes me feel good.


----------



## wavescrash

frsttimemama said:


> Anyone heard from Molly or Morgan?

Morgan recently posted a ton of pictures on FB/Instagram. Maybe yesterday and the day before? Haven't talked to her but the pictures make me think things are going well.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Molly has posted some pictures on Facebook! I think they are doing well! =]


----------



## goldstns

sandy- they say by the time the baby tries rolling they shouldn't be swaddled any longer. So about 4 months.

I had a dollar, I put it in the vending machine for some chips.... stupid machine ate my dollar and DID NOT deliver my chips! GRRR!


----------



## clynn11

Hey ladies! Sorry i've been massively sucking at replying lately. Things are getting hectic trying to get everything ready for Zuri. Can't believe less than 10 weeks until my due date. And 11 days until my baby shower! eeek! I hope all you beautiful women and babies are doing absolutely wonderful <3 <3 <3 Will catch up soon, promise xox


----------



## Disneybaby26

I used an Aden and anais swaddle blanket but just bought a Woombie online, I can't wait for it to come!


----------



## TTCaWee1

I use the swaddle sacks and just wrap it under her arms so she just feels the hug. So Nikki can you still swaddle without the arms in after 4 months?


----------



## goldstns

Rachel- I think they recommend not making anything tight/restricting her because she is working on rolling. So if she rolls on her tummy then she isn't stuck there. Since they use their legs and arms to help with the momentum to roll. So we changed Alia to a sleep sack. Therefore shes still warm, but not restricted and also so there isn't a loose blanket in the crib. Alia used to be tightly wrapped in a blanket with her arms out, but she transitioned to the sleep sack just fine.


----------



## asmcsm

Holy cow Kara that's awesome! Hopefully she makes a habit of it lol

BB I'm so so so excited for you!!!!

AFM, I'm officially starting to get bruises on my thighs from where I've been scratching the rash too hard in my sleep. Ugh PUPPPs is seriously awful. I wouldn't even wish it on my worst enemy.


----------



## goldstns

Sry Ashlee!!! I don't know if I had puppp but I itched like that. It lasted a few weeks after birth too.

well Alia likes carrots....but LOVES butternut squash!!! She couldn't get enough of it. She cried when it was gone, so I warmed up one more oz and she eat it so fast.


----------



## clynn11

Kara- Yay for Makayla sleeping all the night through! Big girl! 

Nikki- that's awesome your girl loves carrots and the squash! You have a healthy eater on your hands! That's hilarious she cried when it was gone.. she loves it that much! She's getting so big and is so beautiful!

Ash- i read in a thread to use Grandpa's Pine Tar Soap a lot of women said it helped them. Highly unlikely you can find it around here but maybe order off amazon or something? Sorry you're so miserable. She's gonna be here soon!

Can't believe how close you ladies are getting! Excited for more babies to start joining our thread! :)


----------



## asmcsm

goldstns said:


> Sry Ashlee!!! I don't know if I had puppp but I itched like that. It lasted a few weeks after birth too.

Well I was itchy before jut on my belly because of the stretching skin but then the bumps started on my belly and have now spread to my thighs, butt, legs and arms :(. And there's just rally not a lot to do about it since I can't take and steroids. 



clynn11 said:


> Ash- i read in a thread to use Grandpa's Pine Tar Soap a lot of women said it helped them. Highly unlikely you can find it around here but maybe order off amazon or something? Sorry you're so miserable. She's gonna be here soon!
> 
> Can't believe how close you ladies are getting! Excited for more babies to start joining our thread! :)

I read that too, but like you said it's probably not anywhere around here and who knows when it would get here if I order it online :? I joined a PUPPPs support group on fb and many of them said that dandilion tea or capsules helped. So I bought both and am hoping that in the next couple days it does something. I hope she's here soon. I didn't mind pregnancy up until now but now I'm so ready for pregnancy to be over! Just give me my baby girl and take away these awful itchy bumps! But, on the plus side, went to the dr today and now that the swimmer ear had cleared up he was able to see that my ear was extremely clogged by wax so they flushed it out with pressurized water and I can finally hear again! It's so fantastic after being deaf in one ear for 3 months.


----------



## frsttimemama

Sorry you're so miserable, Ashlee! Hopefully she comes soon so it can be resolved quickly!

Cass, you're not far behind yourself! 

I think we have decided to change Baby's name, and hubby wants to keep it a complete secret until he is born. Our parents will HATE that. Lol. They hated the first name we picked, and while we liked it, I hated that they hated it. Not only that, but we heard one the other day that we liked better. Hahah. I'm retaining fluid like it's my job. Cankles daily. Love it. I Get on the scale every morning. Some days I'm up 12 pounds, yesterday I was up 4 pounds, this morning, 10! I hate it. I figure I've really probably gained the 4 if that's the lowest number I get. I haven't seen my ankle bones for weeks. My fingers swell so I can't get my rings off frequently. Just ugh for that. My scrub tops are starting to get tight in the belly region. I'm considering just a maternity T-shirt today w/ my scrub pants.. it's supposed to be 85 with high humidity, and I just can't handle the heat. My T-shirt breathes much better than these new scrubs we got for work. All one color, all one brand. It looks nice, but they are hotter than the others I had. We'll see! Gotta get moving this morning. Have a good day ladies!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Sorry about the PUPPPs Ashlee! That sounds awful. 

Sandy - the swelling sucks doesn't it? My hands hurt SOOO bad every morning. I think the way I lay in bed is cutting off circulation or something because once I get up and move around it goes away.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Sorry your all feeling rubbish :hugs:
I haven't been updating in here much as I feel awful. Throwing up daily! The nausea just seems to stick around all day!


----------



## Disneybaby26

Ashlee-that sounds awful :( I hope lux comes soon so you can get yourself back to normal!!

Had our 6 week check up today! 7lbs14oz-finally the size of a whole baby LOL! Only the 5th percentile but doc said a 2lb weight gain in 6 weeks is great! He's strongly urging me to cut dairy, thinks it will help a lot with her fussiness but I don't know if I can do it!! Yogurt, cheese, milk ugh...gonna try to just really cut down and see how it goes!


----------



## HWPG

hi gals!
i'm always reading. sorry i cant always commetn!
ashlee, so sorry youre so itchy. i cant imagine. i get itchy for like 2 mins and want to flip out. 
girls with swelling - yes. yes yes. my ankles come and go, but my hands are starting to swell earlier in the day and more frequently. and while i think i put a little weight on in my face, i think i'm also getting a little swollen there also. not like worried about pre-e amounts or speed, but a little pudgier. and most of all, for me, is the breathing. i feel like Alek is going to burst out of my rib cage like a scene from Alien - it's so hard to get comfortable. any position. ergh.
10 weeks, i can do it.


----------



## goldstns

Sad, but true that IV come to the realization I might not make a year of breast milk. I keep producing about 3oz short of what she drinks in a day. I used to easily pump 15oz while at work...now I'm more like 10oz. I'm thinking about making alia's baby cereal with formula instead of breast milk...that will take out 2 oz a day...so then I'll only under produce like 1 oz per work day (not even everyday) and then I might be able to keep up.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Nicki it's okay, you do what is best for you your the mom! 
Kara that's awesome.
Afm nothing exciting. I'm waiting to o.


----------



## asmcsm

Had my dr apt today, they decided to run a blood test to rule out cholestasis. Most likely PUPPPs but since cholestasis is a liver problem that can put stress on baby's liver and cause still birth they want to make sure. If it is I'll have to be induced ASAP. So should find out in 2-3 days. FX that's not the case. As sucky as PUPPPs are, I'd rather have it than cholestasis since they're harmless to baby.


----------



## Disneybaby26

Nikki- a guiness a day is making my boobs explode, maybe try that?

Ashlee- yikes!! I really hope that's not the case, sounds scary!


----------



## goldstns

Kara-thx. I did it once and it didn't work...but maybe I have to do it for a while.


----------



## clynn11

Ashlee- hoping that's not the case!!! Holy crap Lux could be here literally at any point. Did they check you for dilation?? Do you have any of the other symptoms- like super dark urine or yellowing of your eyes/skin?

Nikki- :hugs: Mixing the formula with cereal sounds like the best idea to me. My best friend had some moments where her supply went down and then came back so maybe that will happen with yours too. Either way, you're doing a GREAT job mama!


----------



## TTCaWee1

Ashlee - fx for you. 

Nikki - I'm right there with you. I've been pumping daily in addition to bf so I can store some up for when I return to work next week. It was hard for me to accept that I don't make enough milk but I've accepted it and it is what it is. I'm not giving up though. Even if she gets half breast milk, at least it's better than none. It should be interesting to see how much I get when I pump at work. I have a CPR class Friday so I'll be away from Ellie for 1/2 the day....mine expires on the 30th and I can't return to work until it's renewed which is crazy bc my acls is still good. Makes no sense. Oh well. Ugh I do not want to go back to work :cry:

Talked to Sonia. She's due Tuesday. Said baby hasn't budged....

Kara - did Makayla get her shots?


----------



## asmcsm

Thanks ladies, I'm hoping it's just annoying PUPPPs


clynn11 said:


> Ashlee- hoping that's not the case!!! Holy crap Lux could be here literally at any point. Did they check you for dilation?? Do you have any of the other symptoms- like super dark urine or yellowing of your eyes/skin

I know, she could be here any time! Try didn't check me for dialation so I don't know if they're going to until I think I'm in labor considering I'm 38 weeks tomorrow. My urine has been darker and I've had lighter colored stool as well as less of an appetite which are all symptoms of it, but not the yellow skin or eyes. the rash itself has started and spread more like PUPPPs would. But better safe than sorry. I'd rather just do the blood test and know.

On another(TMI) note, I've had several more bowel movements today than normal which I hope means I'm clearing out for labor soon.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Can't wait to see all the babies


----------



## Ingodshand

So Evan is a swaddled in his rock and play. I pray he sleeps at least a few hours on his own. I need a break!

I had such a hard time breastfeeding alyssa and felt like a failure as a mom. It is so hard bit please be kind to yourselves. At least attempting is a huge feat!! I am having oatmeal for breakfast and i think it really helps with supply.


----------



## clynn11

Eeeek super excited for Sonia!!! Hoping Sarah makes her arrival soon!!


----------



## frsttimemama

Ashlee, hope that's not the case!


----------



## Disneybaby26

Holy crap-I can't believe Sonia is due Tuesday-here comes the next flood of babies!! :) SOOO exciting!!

Rachel- they gave her the second HepB today, he said she gets two more at the next appt (10-11 weeks). He mentioned one of them might give her a fever so I actually scheduled it for 12 weeks because we are going on vacation with her for the 4th of July and I don't want her to be a wreck!

How much does Ellie weigh now? Do you remember how much she was at 6 weeks? Makaylas only the 5th percentile lol- I was like ummm is that okay? He said that only the gains matter at this point not the percentile. 5th?! Little peanut baby!

Sarah-I hope he sleeps a while for you mama!!


----------



## goldstns

Ashlee- in a weird way hope its puppps.


----------



## TTCaWee1

Kara - I believe she was 7 pounds at 6 weeks or a few days shy of it. On the 15th she was 9 lbs 7 oz but I'm pretty sure she's gained another pound the way she's been eating. She's in the 3rd or 4th percentile for weight but that's not an adjusted age. If you adjust her age to her gestational age then she's doing great. And it's true, the gain is what matters. 

I just made a batch of lactation cookies. They are so delicious. &#127860;&#127850;&#127868;


----------



## Ingodshand

He made it to 12:15. At least i got two hours of sleep. 

Yummy, i want some cookies


----------



## brunettebimbo

Ashlee good luck!


----------



## goldstns

Rachel- how do u do part breast milk and part formula? Do u mix in same bottle? Do u do one then the other? Or maybe one feeding breastmilk and then the next formula? 

it so hard for me to accept this, but its more important that Alia is full. However I was reading that milk doesn't just dry up... So no sure what's up


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Just checking in.. don't feel I have much to contribute.. LOL

Ashlee- I hope it's just PUPPP's if it's one or the other.


----------



## Ingodshand

Nikki- could you try a new pump or look at a pic of alia while you pump or maybe try to pump more at work like every two hours? Might help her your supply back up.


----------



## frsttimemama

When will you find out results, Ashlee?


----------



## Lotalaughs16

Morning Ladies,

Wanted to check in and let you all know that I'm reading along everyday...I've been crazy busy at work and have some shit I'm dealing with at home at the moment, just trying to get through each day one step at a time.

One positive thing that keeps me going is the anticipation of the next wave of babies and I really enjoy reading about all these milestones that are being hit by your new additions!

I finally got af...only took freakin 52 days again. Hopefully only 1 more af after this before we start actively trying but I've kind of just taken more of the ntnp approach recently. What will be will be, right?

bb, I don't know if I said it but Congrats!!! I'm so happy for you :)

Ash, sorry you're uncomforatble...hope its pupps and not anything that will affect little Lux


----------



## asmcsm

Sandy, they said 2-3 days so I'll probably be calling them several times tomorrow annoying then for results since I don't want to wait until monday


----------



## frsttimemama

Geesh, that's like forever! You would think that would be a stat lab!!


----------



## Cowgirl07

I hope you get your results soon ash! How are things going with Dh? 
Brittney maybe ntnp will work lol Fx. 
Afm I'm in a good head space again, Dh and I have had some discussions about where we go from here. Our plan is up to 6 months femara or Clomid. After that ntnp for a few years and deciding on what kind of adoption is best for us. Even though his parents are being complete jerks about me not trying ivf. They can shove it. It's a discussion we needed to have.


----------



## TTCaWee1

Nikki - when I had milk in the freezer I would just mix a little formula in to make up the difference. Now I give a formula bottle every couple feedings. Or if I bf her and she's still screaming for more then I'll give her a little formula. When I go back to work she will prob get 2 formula bottles a day. I have a days worth of milk in the freezer so we'll see how it goes


----------



## frsttimemama

Katrina, glad you and DH are on the same page. Sorry about your inlaws. That's crazy! Those babies need mamas and daddies too. They can't help the life they are dealt..


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

that's good Katrina that you and DH are on the same page! I think you will get your BFP though. I really do.


----------



## MrsAmk

Wow I have not been on in ages....literally no time to open my laptop! I get on FB with my phone while feeding but thats about it. Exciting to see all the new babies and ones that are coming soon! Hope everyone has been good, I have been utterly exhausted beyond comprehension. I have a real fussy little guy that demands my attention all day and night. He has bad reflux that is killing my heart to see him suffer the puking so much. He also has one ear that wasnt fully developed :( I completely feel like a failure as a mother, first a stillborn and now this....but I wont get into my pity party there. Anyway, just wanted to chime in quick and say hello, and I hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Oh Molly. I know nothing I say will probably help much, but you are NOT a failure!! It has nothing at all to do with you and you are taking care of him every day and being there for him, and that's a great mommy! Try not to be so hard on yourself. <3


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Horrible headache today.. tylenol didn't really do anything. I really don't feel like being at work. UGH!


----------



## frsttimemama

I think you will, too, Katrina!


----------



## frsttimemama

Molly, sorry your new little guy is having a tough time. Please don't blame yourself. You did nothing wrong in either situation. Our little guys just had different plans for us unfortunately. So sorry!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Molly your not a failure! Your little guy is beautiful! :)

Katrina tell me to do one if I'm being too nosey but why won't you do IVF?


----------



## Lotalaughs16

aww Molly, you're not a failure at all...don't beat yourself up, you are one strong mama!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Thanks ladies. I decided awhile ago I'm not interested in doing it. Cost for one is a factor, none of it is covered by insurance. Plus traveling expenses, we live in the middle of no where, in all likelihood we/i would have to stay in a hotel in Madison or Milwaukee. I also don't want to go through the fake hormones, shots and such. I respect those who do it, but I choose not to. My in laws are all about biological children and push ivf, saying they aren't sure they can handle it. To me it doesn't make a difference, nor to my family. My brother plans on fostering when he's older, and my sister will probably never have kids. 
Molly you are not a failure he is absolutely gorgeous! I love his pictures and updates.


----------



## frsttimemama

I admire your decision Katrina! And sticking to it. His family will either come around to the idea or miss out on something absolutely amazing.. their loss! I'm sorry you have to deal with that. Any baby would ne blessed to have you as a mama! And a child is a blessing, no matter how they come to you. Shame on your inlaws.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

I agree with Sandy!! Giving a child a chance and a family when they REALLY need one is truly amazing and I completely admire people that do it!


----------



## goldstns

Katrina I respect your decision....just a random question....would u consider it if inlaws paid for ivf?


----------



## Cowgirl07

I might consider it, but to be honest I don't think I would change my mind. Besides they are still in massive debt and are in their 60s. So they don't have the money anyway.


----------



## jury3

Katrina-That's none of their business! You guys have to do what's best for you. Biological or not, it shouldn't matter. DW and her family aren't biologically related to Grayson and Olivia but they love them just the same. That's very sad they feel that way. I'm guessing they'd get over once there was a child though...


----------



## asmcsm

Awww Molly, please don't beat yourself up. There's absolutely nothing you did that caused those things and your baby boy is lucky to have a momma that lies him so much.

Katrina, we've talked about your decision to try adoption if you hadn't conceived after a while before and I think it's such a wonderful idea. I understand wanting to have your own biological child but I think it's great that you and DH want to help a child that doesn't have loving parents to raise him/her. It's too bad that your in-laws don't see it that way. Any child would be so lucky to call you mommy and while I do hope you are able to have a biological child I think that you'd be doing such an amazing thing for some other child if you adopt. :hugs:

AFM, rash still spreading...bleh....however on a more possibly exciting note, today I've been getting some Braxton hicks but also some pressure and cramps in my groin and upper thigh area as well as every time I've gone to pee today I've had a bowel movement which is insanely more than normal. Hope hope hoping that this means baby girl will be making her way out soon!


----------



## frsttimemama

Fx for you, Ashlee!

Happy Friday ladies! Another week down for me! Only one more week til V-day && 16 or less til we meet out little guy! He's moving SO much now, it's crazy. It went from 0 to 100 over night more or less. I'm already in love<3


----------



## frsttimemama

I haven't "craved" much, but this morning, I woke up and was starving for donut holes and chocolate milk. My awesome hubby drove me today since he got up.early, and stopped to get me some. Yum!! Breakfast of champions.. :)


----------



## wavescrash

Ashlee, I could be remembering wrong because it's been 2 years but I'm pretty sure with Hannah I had pains in my upper thighs in the days leading up to her labor/delivery. Good luck.


AFM - Super sleep deprived because Leah just kept flailing and kicking in her sleep all night and she still sleeps right next to me in the Rock n Play. I have a nasty sleep deprivation headache and we're all out of Tylenol/Ibuprofen and of course Hannah's being a little shit this morning and of course I have to work at 3. OH works til 5 so he'll pick them up when he gets out but today is track & field day for my 8 year old to celebrate the end of the school year and my mom is a volunteer. So I have to drive the girls to Autumn's school which is further away than my mom's house so I have to leave here at 1:45 to make sure I get to work on time at 3 and I'll likely have to wake Hannah from her nap to leave on time. AND our cable got shut off today because bills are expensive and I don't know where the hell all our money went.

Leah's talking a lot more lately, still really sucks at tummy time, now is taking 6oz bottles every 4 hours and sleeping from 8-9pm until 6-7-8am. She's 12 weeks as of yesterday. Lost her health insurance because I suck at life so I have to hurry and apply for food stamps/Medicaid because her next appointment is in July and I'm broke and got kids to feed. And since the school year is coming to an end, Autumn's moving in this summer which is another mouth to feed and frankly we can't afford it. UGH life...


----------



## Cowgirl07

Ashlee I hope she makes her way here soon! Sounds like good signs to me. 
Sandy that breakfast sounds delicious. 
Amanda Leah is a gorgeous little girl. Hope things get better and your headache improves 
Afm nothing to exciting took my last femara today.


----------



## wavescrash

recent pictures of the rugrats
 



Attached Files:







4.jpg
File size: 30.6 KB
Views: 1









3.jpg
File size: 20.5 KB
Views: 1









1.jpg
File size: 38.3 KB
Views: 1









5.jpg
File size: 40.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## wavescrash

It keeps removing this picture from that last post... wtf...
 



Attached Files:







1.jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## wavescrash

Cowgirl07 said:


> Ashlee I hope she makes her way here soon! Sounds like good signs to me.
> Sandy that breakfast sounds delicious.
> Amanda Leah is a gorgeous little girl. Hope things get better and your headache improves
> Afm nothing to exciting took my last femara today.

Thank you :)

Good luck this cycle <3


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Ashlee- Sounds promising! I hope this means something is happening for you!


----------



## frsttimemama

Waves, they are adorable! Hope things look up soon!!

Ash, any word in your lab results yet?


----------



## wavescrash

Thank you :)


----------



## goldstns

Ash- hope these r good signs!

wave- so sry girlfriend! Hope the money situation works out. Cute babes!

sandy- that's sounds yummy...how were sugars after that?

katrina- I love your plan of action...even though I have my FX.

afm, just found out my moms dog (that lives w us) might have to get put down. The doc thinks she has a tumer. We r thinking of doing an ultrasound to help determine what's up.

af Alia, she isn't sleeping again.... Ugh. Not sure what's up.


----------



## frsttimemama

Nikki, they were fine! 97! I was shocked. Lol. Sorry about the dog and Alia! :(


----------



## asmcsm

Amanda I hope you're remembering correctly and it means it's a sign of labor!!

Sandy- no results yet. Giving them some time to call me fist today then I'll call and bug them later


----------



## asmcsm

Aww nikki hope your mom doesn't have to put down her dog :( my mom had to put down her cat this morning and it was just awful. Whole family is pretty upset about it


----------



## clynn11

Did you call for results ash?? I saw you online at this time and got all excited thinking your water broke or something lol


----------



## brunettebimbo

How exciting! Can't believe we are going to have more babies in the group soon :)

Lovely pictures Waves :)

AFM - 7 weeks today :happydance: Every day feels like I'm 1 step closer to feeling ok. I'm still terrified but the constant sickness and melon boobs is quite reassuring! I seem to have 1 appointment a week for the next few weeks, hospital, midwife, scan etc. My midwife rang yesterday, she was so much nicer than when I saw her the first time. I have an appointment on Wednesday. I mentioned booking another reassurance scan and she said we could sort it at that appointment :)


----------



## brunettebimbo

Anyone else's hormones through the roof in the beginning?

I have to stop myself from crying on more than one occasion during the day. I'm terrified of losing this baby. I'm scared that hubby is going to find someone else. I'm having awful dreams. I'm so paranoid about everything. I have no reason to be. My husband is an amazing man and we are in a good place relationship wise right now. I wish my mind would give it a rest!


----------



## Ingodshand

I cried all the time when pregnant with alyssa. Maybe it's a girl!! It is also really scary so just try to breath! Only a few more weeks until the second trimester!


----------



## Disneybaby26

It's a scary time Bb-do your best to try and relax. I had lots of tears dealing with our loss and conflicting feelings, loving our new baby so much and not wanting to lose it but missing our first baby and wishing we hadn't lost that one. We also didnt tell any friends/family until 12 weeks and DH "understood" how I felt but I use that term loosely bc well, he's a man. :) So I felt very alone a lot of the times too. I wanted to be so excited but I was nervous instead. Loss really takes the innocence out of pregnancy. Like I said please try and think happy, positive thoughts. Stay away from google and unreliable sources. Try and trust your body, your medical providers, and your husband. ;) xo


----------



## frsttimemama

I have crazy hormones and crying, too, BB. :)

No results Ashlee?


----------



## frsttimemama

Kara, you described it so well! I love this baby so much, but at the same time miss my son so much and wish I hadn't lost him. And I analyze every little thing to bits!

We went and registered at Target last night so we could get coupons. Haha. Sad, rigjt? I honestly don't expect anything this time around, but I still wanted the 10% off coupon.


----------



## asmcsm

Sorry Cassidy! No water breaking here...I wish. Was up late because we were supposed to have a work dinner party but instead my bosses surprised us with a limo that took all of us to my all time favorite Chinese/Japanese restaurant that I told them all about lol. Was so delicious and a lot of fun. Was our celebration for ending one of our busiest seasons. All my coworkers went around and wrote down guesses for Lux's birth date and weight so we'll so who's right! But honestly, I'm on the verge of throwing my birth plan out the window and asking for an induction because this rash is the most miserable thing I've experienced. I hope he comes soon on her own because I'd like to stick to my birth plan but don't know how long I'll hold out. 

BB- I was pretty emotional at te beginning and that was only after one loss so I can only imagine how conflicted and emotional you are now. Jut breathe momma you're gonna be fine. We're all here for you when you need to talk it out :hugs:

Sandy- no results yet. I'm hoping with something that serious they'd call me right away if the results were positive though. I really do think it's probably just PUPPP


----------



## Disneybaby26

That sounds SO fun Ashlee!!

I can't wait until my nips feel normal again someday. Ouchy.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Dinner sounds lovely Ashlee 
Bb I think emotions are supposed to be all over the place. 
Afm- nothing to exciting going on. Went to a friend's and am going out for lunch with Dh


----------



## brunettebimbo

I've just put some PJ shorts on at home and glanced in the mirror. Some of my veins are popping out in my legs. That can't be normal can it?


----------



## goldstns

So, since I'm a bit ahead of you all with Alia. I want to warn you about something. Its VERY common for babies, especially those that drink breast milk, to become extremely constipated when introducing solids. We think that's why Alia is have a hard time. Dh just got me plums and prunes...so I'm making some and giving it to her today.


----------



## clynn11

Amanda- your girls are so stinking gorgeous! I can't say it enough!

Sorry that Alia is constipated Nikki :( Hope that the prunes sort her out!


----------



## clynn11

BB- darkened veins is a symptom of pregnancy and some women also develop varicose veins. Happy 7 weeks!!

Ash sounds like lots of fun. I hope that she comes soon and the rash goes away ASAP. I would call and bug them for results of your test though.. they told me if I failed the GD test they'd call in 1-2 days. It took them 4. They have so many patients I think some stuff gets lost or overlooked. So i'd call just to be sure.

Katrina- FX for O'ing soon and this cycle!! If no BFP this cycle are they going to up your dosage, or try clomid?


----------



## Cowgirl07

Im not sure what the plan is, I went to the Dr yesterday because I have a weird rash on my leg. It's eczema. I asked about getting three days bloods and what my next plan is in regards to upping the dosage/Clomid. But I hadn't heard back. I saw my old np, but the Ob wasn't in the office, so they had to leave a message. I'm guessing they will call Monday


----------



## goldstns

Well Alia might b allergic to fruit. Nothing deathly!! Thank god. She just has hives. The prunes were her first fruit. Its called oral allergies. Dh has it and sow does fil. The unfortunate thing is I have 4 ice trays of it. Oh well. Nurse on call said wait 3-5 days and try it one more time. If same reaction occurs then shes allergic. However she wasn't fully convinced it was the prunes that cause the hives. She thinks it could be a heat rash because she said usually its the second time she would eat it that it would show allergic reaction. So well see. She had a decent poop today... So hopefully it helped. I just want her to feel better and for us all to get sleep tonight.

on my mom front... She has an ultrasound set up for dog on Tuesday. She got a good job offer in Florida and thinks shell move the just after 4th of July. I'll miss her tons, but I know dh is ready for our house back.


----------



## asmcsm

Yea Cassidy, they do kinda suck but I figured tey probably don't have my results yet anyway. The lab at our dr office kinda sucks because they're so slow. Will call Monday though probably. 

Oh no Niki! I hope that she's not allergic!

AFM, been having way more pressure and cervix pain today. Went for a nice walk with DH and one of the dogs to try and coax little Lux to keep moving down and out. I'm shooting for having her first week of June lol. Momma is ready for her to be out and this rash to be gone!


----------



## brunettebimbo

O no Nikki. I hope not! Tristan is quite sensitive to stuff. He got hives a lot when he was tiny. 

Ashlee I hope she arrives soon :)


----------



## Cowgirl07

Ashlee I hope she is here soon.


----------



## Ingodshand

Ashlee- hope she gets here soon so you can get some relief!

Nikki- is your dh allergic to all fruit? That stinks!


----------



## goldstns

Dh is allergic to fresh fruit, all the ones he's tried. If they r cooked he's fine, like apple pie. Usually its something they grow out of, but dh hasnt. Hopefully Alia will. Alias hives got worse over night.


----------



## Cowgirl07

I hope she grows out of it.


----------



## Ingodshand

Me too! Poor baby! Hope she feels better soon.

Afm- Evan is a different baby today. He has barely spit up at all and has been talking like crazy. He stayed in the stroller for a twenty minute walk too. Not sure what is going on but i an so happy!


----------



## goldstns

Thx ladies. I'll b calling the doc tomorrow.

go Evan!!

afm, dh and I talked.... We had to give Alia 10oz from the freezer, meaning I was 10oz short when usually in about 4oz. Anyways....we chatted and I think I'm going to give it one last strong try to increase my milk. I'm going to take herbs, pump a ton (when I can), put her on the boob as much as I can and do anything else recommended (like dark beer). If I don't see and increase by the time she's 6months old (aka 1 full month of really trying ) then we will switch to mixing formula and breast milk and eventually end up on all formula I bet. I did the best I can. And by doing this I can get my body ready (aka get my period) so we can start trying again in dec/jan.


----------



## Ingodshand

That sounds like a great plan Nikki! 6 months is a great milestone and accomplishment!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Good morning ladies! Hope everyone had a good weekend! 

Not much going on with me. Hit 37 weeks yesterday, but don't think this baby will make an early appearance! Not that I want her too early, but next week would be great. LOL. I haven't had a single sign that anything is happening, so i'm just kicking back and assuming i'm in this thing for another month or so. The only thing i've had are random period type cramps, and i'm not sure they just weren't from not drinking enough water. 

I know everyone says "let her bake as long as possible" but those people aren't 9 months pregnant, miserable, and wanting their bodies back. Plus, more than anything, I want to meet my baby girl!


----------



## frsttimemama

Nikki, sorry she's so constipated AND allergic to fruit. Hope she's feeling better today. You've done a great job with breastfeeding and there's nothing to feel bad about at all. 

Sarah, glad he had a great day for you!

Ashlee, hope she comes soon!

Katrina, I hope the Dr. calls back with a plan. I HATE not having a plan. For everything. Lol. 

BB, the veiny business is normal I believe. Congrats on 7+ weeks. :)

Britt, sorry you're so miserable. Maybe she'll just surprise you!

Sorry if I missed anyone! 

Feeling baby boy a lot lately for the most part. I didn't yesterday too much, but I did well at staying calm and finally he gave me a couple kicks. I'm starting to get some stretch marks which I don't really get. I think I'm just predisposed.. I have only gained like 4 pounds. My skin should have already been stretched out since I was just pregnant I would have thought. Ugh. Ohhhh well. It is what it is. Much more to be thankful for than complain about that's for sure. Have a good Monday ladies!


----------



## frsttimemama

Pretty sure I just saw my belly move on the outside from baby!


----------



## brunettebimbo

How exciting! :happydance:

Nikki you've done great :)

AFM - Still feeling pretty rotten. I was brushing my teeth with Tristan this morning and ended up throwing up. He was so upset, I tried to calm him down but couldn't stop throwing up enough to tell him I was ok. He had a big hug afterwards and I explained that Mummy's belly was just a little bit upset but that I was ok. Nausea is still sticking around all day but isn't as bad as long as I don't go long between eating. I'm going to be massive at this rate! :lol:


----------



## Cowgirl07

How exciting Sandy! 
Nikki sounds like a good sound plan to me! 
Britt sorry your so miserable. 
Bb poor Tristan, it must be hard for him to understand.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Aww BB! So sorry you've been feeling so rotten!


----------



## brunettebimbo

It's all totally worth it! I'd probably worry if I wasn't feeling so rotten! :lol:


----------



## frsttimemama

BB, hope you feel better soon.

Katrina, hope you O soon! FX this is your lucky cycle!!


----------



## Cowgirl07

I hope so. Dh, Sandy and I are getting pictures taken next Friday! I'm so excited. Now to decide what to wear.


----------



## pdxmom

Hello Ladies,

Hope all of u are doing well...
Its great to c all of the pregnancies goin so welll....and the pics of all the babies are just wonderful...

Katrina i truly hope this is your lucky cycle hun...

AFM - waiting for my babe to make a move....im soooooo tired....i know ive waited long and prayed hard for this pregnancy but gosh im ready to hold my baby now...As of my last dr app on friday i am 2cm dilated and 60% effaced......but still no painful contractions or anything...i can feel her getting lower tho so hoping she decides its time sometime soon...Dr has said hell wait for me to go naturally till the 10th or else will induce then...so at least i know tht this is the last week for this pregnancy..


----------



## brunettebimbo

Katrina sounds lovely :)

Aww I hope baby doesn't make you wait much longer!


----------



## goldstns

Yay Sonia...getting close.

how u feeling Katrina? Bd time?

sandy- I love that u can fell him so much.

bb- yay for feeling sick!!

afm, thanks ladies for the bf support...i need it because I was feeling down about it.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Sonia I hope she gets moving. 
I feel allergies suck. But on ttc I've had ewcm and almost positive opks today so I'm guessing soon. I'm not following an exact schedule this month.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

At least you have an end point in sight Sonia! Not too much longer for you now!!!

afm- I feel like crap today. I think it's probably that I was "glutened" this weekend while we were at the Blues Fest we attended. I didn't eat anything wrong, but there were utenstils that were probably contaminated. Blah! Makes me feel awful. I just want to go home and go to sleep.


----------



## goldstns

Waves how r u??

sry Britt...must b hard!

well daycare called...alias eyes r red and lots of discharge. Dh and I noticed it with her right eye yesterday... Not sure if its part of her allergic reaction. However, daycare said they have a current case of pink eye....so off to the doc soon!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Oh no! Poor Alia! I hope it's not pink eye!


----------



## frsttimemama

Sonia, hope she comes soon!!

Katrina, fx!! Careful with allergy meds if you take them. I think they can affect cm. Yay for no set schedule.

Britt, that stinks! Sorry. Feel better!


----------



## Cowgirl07

That's why I haven't taken them. I wish I was in the tww. This sucks. 
I hope alia doesn't have pink eye.
Britt I hope your feeling better


----------



## goldstns

Doc said Alia has pink eye. Poor baby.


----------



## clynn11

Poor Alia :( I hope it clears up quickly!

Sonia- SO EXCITING! I hope Sarah decides to make her appearance soon!!!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Poor alia, hopefully it clears fast. 
I must have pulled a muscle in my upper abdomen it twinge occasionally, I blame gardening and sneezing. Just lovely. Oh and the Dr never called back so I'll harass them tomorrow. I think I need some more baby/bump pictures


----------



## asmcsm

BB- Sorry you're feeling so yucky! But I'm sure it's definitely a nice reassurance that all's wel with the bean. I know my morning sickness was for me.

Sonia- I know exactly how you feel! I'm ready for little Lux to be out too. 

AFM, still nothing from my Dr. Was super busy today so I forgot to call. I'm pretty positive what I have is PUPPPs though so I'm not super worried about it. Hoping that they finally do an internal at my apt on Wednesday. I'm thinking I'll probably ask them to sweep my membranes too just because this rash is sucky and I'd like to try and induce labor as naturally as possible.


----------



## asmcsm

Question for all you mommas, did any of you feel like a knife was stabbing you in the vajay at the end? Whenever we go for walks I feel like my cervix is gonna split open. Hoping it means that I'm effacing and dilating.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Poor Alia! Hopefully it should clear up quickly!

Ashlee I vaguely remember something like that but it's been a long time since I have birth :lol: Good Luck!


----------



## goldstns

Ash- yes! I have a lab that is a 2 min walk from my office.... I told everyone I'd only walk it one time a day and the Friday before I went into labor I emailed my boss saying someone else needed to do the work over there cuz i couldn't walk because of the pain. I also remember taking the elevator one flight of stairs because of the pain. Your getting so close!!


----------



## asmcsm

Yay! That makes me feel better lol we've been going for 1-2 walks a day and te entire time I get that sharp cervix pain, occasionally it will kinda surge and get stronger and I'll get some pain in my inner thigh as well. Hoping that they'll say I'm pretty well effaced and dilated at my apt on Wednesday! Want to have this baby girl by the end of the week lol


----------



## jury3

Nikki- poor Alia! I hope it goes away soon...and 6 months is a great goal for bf! Many moms don't even make it as far as you have! 

Ashlee-I hope Lux comes soon! I know how bad the itching sucks...

Sonia-So close!!! I can't wait to see pics!

Britt- I know it sucks but hang in there! I think at least 38 weeks is a good goal. At 37 weeks our babes were treated like preterm babies and we still have to consider them 3 weeks early for developmental milestones. Although they were healthy and are growing great, I wish we could have waited even just one more week. I know how it sucks though, I know exactly what uncomfortable is! Lol

AFM-We are visiting family and friends this week. Staying at my moms. We normally attend a big gay camping/float trip this week, but opted out bc of babies. So just visiting instead. It will be a busy week of the babies meeting a few of our close friends. My mom offered to watch the babes though, so I'm planning to hang by the river and get a little sun at least!
My dad is in the hospital. He's been in and out w pneumonia the last few weeks/years. This time was more serious though. Pretty sure he's had some small strokes and is a little confused. So we are visiting him as well. Today will be his first time meeting the babies.


----------



## brunettebimbo

O no. I hope he's ok :hugs:


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Thanks Julie- I too want to hit 38 weeks which is Sunday. I'm positive she's not coming before then, so I think i'll be alright. I'm just exhuasted and done. I cannot imagine carrying TWO babies!! 

Ash- Yay!! I hope this means you are progressing!! 

Nikki - Sorry Alia has pink eye. Is it easily treatable?


----------



## TTCaWee1

Ashlee yes! That is exactly what it felt like for me in the week leading up to birth. Like a knife was slicing me open


----------



## TTCaWee1

I go back to work tomorrow &#128554; I'm so sad that I have to leave my baby. On a good note, I've been religiously milking myself and I have 2 days worth of milk in the freezer so I can be a little ahead now! And Ellie can get more bm while I'm at work than we originally thought. I think we are headed into another wonder week. She ate every 2 hours yesterday. However, she is sleeping longer at night now. Ugh. I really do not want to go back to work. I've been surrounded by a loving, sweet baby who adores me and now I have to go back to serving nasty ungrateful people who yell at us and piss on the floor. Can you feel the excitement in my words??? I bought new sneakers which usually means I'll get them bloody the first day wearing them. And they've hired so many new people since I've been out that I'm going to look like the new person. I'm going to make DH send me lots of pictures throughout the day.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Julie I hope you guys have a nice try and your dad gets better. 
Ashlee lux will be here soon! 
Rachel I hope your first day goes smoothly.


----------



## goldstns

Julie- keeping your dad in my prayers. You are a brave mommy to be taking babies out of the house for so long. We r thinking of going camping in a few weeks with her....well see how that goes.

rachel- good luck on your first day. Will she be in daycare ever or are u and dh working opposite schedules?

britt- yes it is...just eye drops 4x a day. She already looks better.

I miss Robert and Morgan!


----------



## frsttimemama

Good morning! 

Nikki, me too. Have you heard from tgem? Hope her pinkeye goes away quickly!

Rachel, I can't imagine how difficult it will be to go back.. ugh! I already dread it, abd he's not even here yet. 

Ash, hope she comes soon!

Julie, glad the babies are doing well! 

Katrina, fx! Pulled muscles stink. Feel better!

We are camping for a few days. I'm just sitting here drinking my coffee and feeling little dude. <3


----------



## Cowgirl07

Me too! I was chatting with Amanda the other day.


----------



## TTCaWee1

Thanks ladies. &#128554;&#128554;&#128554;&#128554;&#128554;

Nikki - DH and I are rotating days but there are some that my friend Is going to watch her. She is an ER nurse too and her hubbs is a paramedic so I know she's in good hands. They also have a 5 year old girl and she is soooo excited to "babysit." Tomorrow and Thursday, DH has Ellie. Saturday, my friend does. There are only 3 days this month that she is going to keep her but I think I am going to start working some of the same days as DH so we can have more time as a family. I'm going to be away from her 3 days a week no matter what so I just need to let go a little and let my friend watch her more often. It's just hard. I know Ellie is too young for stranger danger but I'm still worried she is going to be scared. But I bought a pack n play and a swing, a bumbo, all sorts of stuff for her house so she has lots to do to keep her occupied and still feel cozy (hopefully).

Ellie is in a phase where she will only take long naps in her swing. I just worry that I'm creating bad habits but I just tell myself she's too young for that...don't know if it's true or not lol but I feel better

I had some bananas that were getting too soft for me so I made my first batch of baby food with them &#128522; I just mixed a little breast milk with it and divided them into little freezer containers. And I've been stocking up on baby food when I see it on sale. I can't wait for her to eat food lol. 

Nikki - have you tried avacados yet? I'm going to get some to purée and freeze. I read that they are a good first food.


----------



## Disneybaby26

Ashlee-definitely getting close mama!! Keep walking, and have some sex!! :)

Rachel- boo for going back to work, I'm not looking forward to that either! That's awesome you have people you know well watching her though, that would give me tremendous peace of mind!

Nikki-so sorry Aila has pink eye!! I dread the first time Makaylas sick! I hope she feels better soon, poor baby!

AFM- I've made the executive decision to start weaning myself. I'm tired of being tied to the every 3 hour schedule and having sore nipples! By the time I wean she'll be 10 weeks and my goal was only ever 12 weeks. With two formula feeds a day and what I have frozen, ill be able to feed her with mostly BM to 17-20 weeks. I'm okay with that and proud of it! Plan is to be dry by our vacation for the 4th of July and to really enjoy the last weeks of my maternity leave with baby girl! :)


----------



## Disneybaby26

Sorry about your dad, Julie!! I hope he gets better soon! And a tan/day in the sun sounds amazing!! Enjoy it!! :)


----------



## goldstns

Nice work Kara!! Just note by 3 months Alia was doing 6oz bottles about 6x a day. Which might b more then makayla is taking now.

rachel- my plan was to do avocado and then banana soon, but the doc said she is definitely allergic to fruit, so she said I either have to by processed baby food for fruit or cook my fruit before feeding it to her. Alia is allergic to an enzyme in uncooked or un pasteurized fruit. So with that said I decided to do a few more veggies and then go to apples and pairs (things I can cook) and then maybe premade others. I don't know how to cook avocado or banana...so I'm holding off for now. Hopefully she grows out of this.

afm, sounds like dh and Alia are having a great day!! I'm going this afternoon to pick up moms dog with her and get the ultrasound results. She seems to be doing a bit better....so hoping for good news. Bad news is a shattered my phone screen when I dropped it on tile.... Good news is its insured...so for $50 I'll get a new on of the exact phone.


----------



## frsttimemama

Will the avocado turn brown when you freeze it? It does if you refrigerate it. Just curious.

Kara, you have done awesome!!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Rachel - So sorry you have to leave your girl and go back to work!!! I alread dread it, and i'm still pregnant. Plus a nice 10 week break from work will be pretty awesome too. 

Nikki- Glad the pink eye already looks better! 

I miss Morgan and Amanda too! 

Afm- going to try to get a short walk in tonight assuming the weather cooperates. I need to start walking. This baby hasn't dropped yet and maybe it will encourage her to engage? Did you ladies feel a noticeable difference when the baby dropped, or is this an urban myth? LOL


----------



## TTCaWee1

I had a lot of pressure once she dropped. 

Kara - you are lucky that you have so much stored up. I'm hoping I can keep up with pumping at work. I hate pumping. I wonder why you are so sore though? Mine doesn't hurt. Are your flanges too small?


----------



## Cowgirl07

Well my Dr called me back, she doesn't feel comfortable renewing my femara without seeing a fertility specialist. So she is referring me to the Dr who did my hsg, about future blood work and options.


----------



## asmcsm

Britt I definitely have been getting more pressure especially since I started walking and bouncing on the ball.

Dr office called. My levels were normal so it's just PUPPPs for me!


----------



## TTCaWee1

Oh no Katrina! What are you going to do?

Ash glad that it's nothing more serious


----------



## Disneybaby26

Rachel- I dunno if it's "sore", it's just like-they don't feel good to touch or when I get out of the shower and wrap myself in a towel. Lol! Flanges might be too small or maybe an EPing thing? I dunno-its more so because I don't want to be tied to the pump-or a 3 hour schedule. For example-all my girlfriends are going out on a boat this weekend to a local island-like what would I do, bring a breast pump and plug it into the boat? Two weekends in a row now I've had to take a time out from picnics to go pump. I just hate planning around my boobs! Haha-it might sound silly or selfish and I might sound like bad-momma but it's time to have my life back! :) I was only aiming for 12 weeks and ill far exceed that, so I'm cool with it!


----------



## Disneybaby26

What a relief it's not the other thing Ashlee!! I know the itchiness must suck but the other option def sucked worse! Hang in there!!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Go see her. I respect my drs opinion, she isn't a fertility Dr, and I liked the Dr who did my hsg. Really there isn't much more I can do, I'm guessing she will request 3 day bloods and maybe up my dose. If she doesn't consider upping my dose or Clomid, I guess that's it.
Ashlee I'm glad it's nothing worse and hopefully that little lady will come soon so they go away.


----------



## TTCaWee1

Sandy - I'll let you know when I make it!


----------



## asmcsm

Yes, definitely relieved that it's not cholestasis and I won't have to be induced even if I am still itchy. I think I will ask for my membranes to be stripped tomorrow though. I'm shooting for her to be here by Friday or Saturday lol


----------



## Disneybaby26

Do any of you bfing mommas give the babies vitamin D supplement? My sister just told me they usually do-no one ever said anything to me!


----------



## pdxmom

So quick update on me... Went in to c the dr today as I wasn't feeling baby move too much... They plugged me onto the monitors and there she was kicking up a storm... Monitors also picked up contractions tht I cudnt really feel but they were there... Dr checked n I'm 3cm dilated and 80% effaced so he's scheduled me to b induced on Friday morning... This is happening now ladies &#128512;


----------



## Cowgirl07

Yay great news Sonia


----------



## asmcsm

Yay Sonia!!

Today I've had my first stop-you-in-your-tracks contractions. They haven't been consistent or anything but getting me excited that maybe something will happen soon! Up until now my contractions have all been barely noticeable.


----------



## HWPG

K, i'm not sure where you stand on this, but i wanted to give you my perspective: i had very irregular cycles, so my doctor gave me the clomid. it was designed not only to make better, stronger eggs, but in a more timely fashion. i dont think you have a cycle problem, but maybe you need a heartier egg. that being said...... they (doctors) tell you that if it hasnt happend within the first 6 cycles of clomid, your chances go back down (so "normal, fertile" couples have a 20-25% chance each cycle, for those of us with ovulation issues, it bumps us up to those odds (barring any other hurdles), but if it doesnt work, you go back to whatever your odds were before (different for different people)). ANYwho.... after my 6 cycles were up, the dr said he wouldnt give me more clomid (either in cycles or increase in dose for risk of OHSS). thats when i switched to femara - and my reasoning was i'd rather have more chances per year - say 9 or 10 - versus what i was having - say 4-5 (because my cycles were so long). 
whats my point? (seriously, M, why are you rambling?) - my point is that if *you* want to do femara longer, or switch to clomid, you should. maybe you like how your thermal shifts have been bigger and more stable. or maybe you tell the dr "i know the stats are against me, but it gives us more of a chance than less of a chance". clomid and femara do the same thing - block estrogen receptors - but they react differently in different peoples bodies. just my two cents.... (well, more like 99 cents ;) )


----------



## Cowgirl07

I would like to up my dosage, but I understand my Dr reasoning. She is not a fertility Dr and was going by what the Dr who did the hsg and what I wanted. I just am dreading the new Dr, I hate new doctors and explaining it all over again.


----------



## TTCaWee1

Yes Kara they told me to give her poly vi sol. I haven't been for the last few weeks though bc I take a post natal and she has vitamins in formula too. And every time I give it to her, she pukes.


----------



## goldstns

Katrina- I hear you pain...hope its easier then expected.

Sonia and ashlee- can wait for babies!!

what would u do....?? I applied for a job like a month ago. It was for the pd as an accident investigator. I just got an email saying great job on your test score, wed like to do a 10 min phone interview.... Sign up for a time....well problem is, I NEVER took a test. So would u go along and set up an interview or email them to make sure they meant to email me?


----------



## brunettebimbo

I'd probably contact them. 

AFM - I think I've hit freak out stage. I woke myself up crying. I just can't shake this feeling. My boobs hardly hurt, I don't really feel sick. I am so so scared that something is going to go wrong. :cry:


----------



## clynn11

Ash- YAY for painful contractions! LOL. Hoping Lux comes soon! Glad it's not cholestasis but sorry you're having to deal with that miserable rash :hugs:

Julie- :hugs: Sorry about your dad in the hospital :( Hope he recovers soon! Sounds like a busy week ahead of you, but should be fun!

Britt- Harper is gonna be here sooner than you know it! So crazy! Can't wait to see these beautiful babies faces that are joining our thread!

Rachel :hugs: Sorry you have to go back to work. I'm sure they've missed you! Lol. I hope your day goes by fast so you can get home to Ellie and give her some snuggles ;) I don't think you're creating bad habits. She'll grow into other sleeping habits, I wouldn't worry about it. 

Kara- you know what's best for you and your babe! Don't let anyone critique you or try to tell you otherwise. FX that weaning goes good!

FX the fertility doctor gives you some more answers/help Katrina. ACTUALLY- FX this cycle is the cycle and you won't even have to deal with that ;) Looks like O time, get 'em girl! ;)

Sonia- SUPER EXCITING, she's gonna be here anytime now!!!! Good luck mama!!!

Mirolee- Happy pineapple week! Due dates are creeping up on us... eek! Babes are gonna be here so soon!!!!

Nikki- I'd probably contact them too.. just because i'm a scaredy cat and would be worried they would realize later that I hadn't taken the test and then there'd be possible repercussions lol. 

BB :hugs: Hun. Nothing I can say can take away that fear but look at you! Already almost 8 weeks. Saw a heartbeat and your little bean measuring perfectly. I have all the confidence in the world that this is your take home, rainbow babe! Ask them for another scan for reassurance, better to have peace of mind and i'm sure they would understand!


----------



## TTCaWee1

Nikki I would say something. Honesty is best. 

Ellie woke at 1:30 and 4:15.....I'm feeding her now and then I gotta go get ready for work &#128557; at least I got some snuggles in....


----------



## Disneybaby26

Nikki- it could be a test in an of itself. We give candidates a kind of personality test before we hire. A lot of theoretical "what would you do if you saw this or over heard that"...I'd just be honest and say "I'm very interested in this position and would love to continue the interview process but I haven't taken a test as of yet".


----------



## Cowgirl07

Thanks ladies, had a bit of cramping last night I hope it's nothing. Now off to work


----------



## goldstns

Thx for your advice ladies. I'm just worried I'll look stupid if I forgot that i took one since I applied to 15 jobs in 3 weeks. But its just hr id b emailing not my "potential" boss.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Looks like you could have ovulated Katrina!

Nikki let us know how you get on. 

AFM - Been to see my midwife and a different consultant today. The midwife was lovely and so helpful. She's referred me to the mental health midwife because of how I am feeling. I've lost 7lb in just over 2 weeks I think, that's if I've converted kg to stone correctly! The consultant appointment was pretty pointless, she just went through my results and checked what medication I was on etc. She said I will now just see my own consultant. I think she was a back up booked by my GP just incase!

I have another scan on the 18th (2 weeks today) and then my 12 week scan on the 30th. 

I've thrown up twice this morning and felt pretty rotten all day, boobs are hurting a little and I'm shattered. All good signs I guess!


----------



## Disneybaby26

Makayla did so great the first night in her crib! I made the move bc a friend of mine had her baby boy sleeping through the night and then moved him to the crib and now he's up every 3 hours again. I figure I better move her so there no regression and she woke at the exact same time she does in the rock and play! Yay!

If any of you girls have Houdini babies and swaddling troubles or for any if you mommas to be-check out the Woombie-it rocks!!!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Yay that's good :)

Is that the zip up Swaddle?


----------



## Disneybaby26

Yes! Best $28 I've ever spent! Lol


----------



## wavescrash

Disneybaby26 said:


> Makayla did so great the first night in her crib! I made the move bc a friend of mine had her baby boy sleeping through the night and then moved him to the crib and now he's up every 3 hours again. I figure I better move her so there no regression and she woke at the exact same time she does in the rock and play! Yay!
> 
> If any of you girls have Houdini babies and swaddling troubles or for any if you mommas to be-check out the Woombie-it rocks!!!

How old was her son? Because there's a 4 month sleep regression almost all babies go through regardless of where/how they sleep. We hit 3 months this weekend so in dreading the regression.


----------



## Disneybaby26

He's only 10 weeks! I've read a out that regression though-doesnt sound fun!!


----------



## TTCaWee1

Nikki - I'm sitting here pumping at work and decided I'd try a hot pack on my boobs and I think it's working to produce more milk! I just pumped 3 oz in 5 min and that's how much I normally get total.


----------



## Ingodshand

Rachel- good luck on your first day. It does get easier!!

Katrina- yay for ovulating!!! Get to it lady!

Bb- sorry you so sick, but it's a great sign!


----------



## Ingodshand

Rachel- i found the summer woombie for about 25... is that hut the style you use?


----------



## Disneybaby26

I was talking about the Woombie and yes, it's called the Woombie air-had mesh ventilation to prevent over heating! :)


----------



## asmcsm

Ugh still not dilated :growlmad:


----------



## Disneybaby26

Boo, I'm surprised Ash, I'm sorry :( did you ask about induction?


----------



## clynn11

Boo! Sorry Ash :( Did you ask them to sweep your membranes or anything?


----------



## asmcsm

They can't sweep if you aren't dilated at all. She just said evening primrose oil and sex which I've been doing


----------



## clynn11

Lux is being stubborn! I hope she decides to show her pretty little face soon! Did they talk about induction at all? How far are they willing to let you go past your due date?


----------



## Disneybaby26

How much of the EPO are you doing?


----------



## asmcsm

I've been taking 2 orally per day and 2 vaginally at night. She said to just do 1000mg 3/day


----------



## frsttimemama

Ash, that stinks. I was at 1 foreverrrrrr! Even being induced, I never made it past there at least before my water broke. They obviously didn't check after that. I hope the EPO helps and soon!

Rachel, hope the first goes smoothly!

Date with hubby for our anniversary! :) Probably just dinner which is fine with me. We went camping, too, at the lake/beach. It was great. I'm so blessed. I can't wait to meet this new little guy.? Feeling good about things with baby today. Belly is getting big!


----------



## asmcsm

I am 50% effaced. But I was really hoping of be farther at this point. I'm just really over being pregnant right now. Especially since it's supposed to be like 104degrees this weekend... No talk of induction yet but I seriously will not be happy if I go over. I'm so not in a good mood right now.


----------



## Disneybaby26

At least the effacement means the pressure of walking etc is working Ashlee! Do you have a yoga ball? Do some bouncing!


----------



## clynn11

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: I know how badly you want your baby girl to be here Ash. She will be SO soon and you will forget all this miserableness <3 <3 <3

AFM, I'm SUPER excited for my baby shower this weekend! I've been stalking my registry ( LOL yes I know i'm bad and impatient) as of last night we had a baby blanket and some mittens bought off of it, and this morning I woke up and our bouncer has been purchased and some adorable owl hooded towels! Eeeek. Can't wait to sit down afterwards, get everything sorted, and get everything else we need so I can start feeling prepared!


----------



## clynn11

Missing Morgan, Amanda, and Nichole! Hope they're all doing great <3

Colette too! If you see this- how are you doing hun?!


----------



## goldstns

Rachel- I'll have to try a heat pack...thx! I'm back on fenugreek. And I'm drinking a dark beer a day (per kara's suggestion...hopping I'll eventually like it...)

waves- Alia went threw 4 month sleep regression at about 3.5 months...good luck!

update on job interview... She thanked me for asking, but it was meant to mean my resume pushed me to the next step. So now I have a phone interview!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Nikki great news. 
Ashlee boo that stinks. 
Afm I'm in a better mood than I was last night, not that it takes much. I wish I had someone to ask about fs I want recommendations.


----------



## asmcsm

Yea, at least there's some effacement. I've been doing basically nothing but walking, bouncing on my ball and eating pineapple...I hope that it pays off soon. I've been having a ton of period type cramps and backache last night and today. Would be less annoying if I knew it was doing somehing :growlmad:


----------



## frsttimemama

That's great progress tho, Ash!

Nikki, awesome news!

Cassidy, how fun! :)


----------



## Disneybaby26

Ashlee-I just laughed at loud at the comment in your post that said "first borns always come late or early"...thank you captain obvious!! LOL

Nikki-is has to be stout beer, not just dark! I started to like it by the third day lol


----------



## Disneybaby26

What are you mommas doing for Fathers day? I'm sneaking DHs wedding band to a local jeweler to have then engrave her name inside and also doing a double picture frame with the "walk with me daddy" poem on one side and her footprint on the other for his nightstand! :)


----------



## Cowgirl07

Sounds cute Kara


----------



## frsttimemama

It does sound cute! I will get him a card. We didn't much celebrate Mother'sgosh Day. It was hard. We did last year, and it turned out poorly for us as we all know. We will celebrate next year when Baby Boy is safely here. We will be out of town camping Thursday -and Monday over that weekend so we will have a BBQ for our dads the following weekend.


----------



## asmcsm

Lol Kara I know! Umm that's not just first borns that's any pregnancy lol. Only 5% of people actually deliver on their due date... I wanted to strangle my aunt for the comment about leaving her be and letting her just come when she wants because until you've experienced PUPPPs you really just can't tell someone with it to wait patiently! 

I'm hoping that I'll be at least close to my due date. My mom was within 2 days of the due date with me and on the due date with both my sisters


----------



## clynn11

Doctor's appointment went great today. Although it took FOREVER. I&#8217;ve lost 1.5 lbs in the past 3 weeks but doctors are not concerned.. 18lb total weight gain so far! Despite me being GREAT about my weight gain&#8230; my midwife Sally is estimating Zuri will be 8 1/2 to 9 pounds!!! Good lord. Her heartbeat was perfect ticking away at 150bpm and she is still head down! Hoping they're a little off on her weight lol... i'm good with pushing a 9lber out of me! AH!


----------



## goldstns

Kara does Guinness work?


----------



## Disneybaby26

That's supposed to be the best one Nikki- if you buy it in glass bottles instead of cans it's "extra stout". There was a beer in the store called oatmeal stout-I thought that would probably be a good one for milk production too!


----------



## frsttimemama

Cass, the good part is it's an estimate so they can be wrong in your favor! My little guy was supppsed to be that big but was inly 7 lb 8 oz.

You ladies are so dedicated! 

All of a sudden I needed cookies tonight so I made banana oatmeal cookies.. Pinterest recipe. Not too shabby. Hit the spot with some chocolate milk!


----------



## asmcsm

Yum sandy those sound delicious!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Ashlee sorry your not dilating!
Katrina glad your feeling better!
Cassidy they told me Tristan would be around 9lb and was 6lb 7oz!


----------



## clynn11

Hahaha yay! Thank you guys for reassuring me. I'm hoping she's wrong and Zuri's not gonna be THAT big lol.. but my husband and I were both a little under 8 1/2 pounds so we will see!


----------



## TTCaWee1

Kara - I ordered a key chain for DH with Ellie's footprints and her name/bday. Also ordered a onesie that says "I'm your Father's Day gift. Mom says you're welcome"


----------



## Disneybaby26

Lol that's awesome, Rachel!! So cute, AND true!! Lol


----------



## goldstns

Those gifts r so cute. I have to do something today....


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Ash- Sorry you aren't dilated yet. The end of pregnancy is frustrating isn't it? I'm not having ANYTHING in the way of signs so i'm not even getting my hopes up. No cramping, no mucus, nothing. With 17 days left, i'm just assuming she will be late so that i'm not getting my hopes up. LOL

I have no idea what to do for Father's Day. We could have a baby (unlikely) or we won't. What do I do if she's not here yet? For Mother's Day, he took his mom and I to lunch. Nothing too special.


----------



## goldstns

Omg...can't believe it...alia is 5 months old!!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Wow!! Happy 5 months Alia!!!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Wow that's gone fast! Happy 5 months!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Awe she is getting so big. 
My doctor appointment is next Thursday at 1 pm. I was told it should last an hour and they forwarded all the labs and notes. I will have to print off my more recent charts. Plus side Dh already asked for that day off


----------



## Disneybaby26

Katrina- so nice that he is so supportive! :)

Happy 5 months Aila!

Dropping pumps is not that fun-sore full boobies! I'm down to 4 times a day for 15 minutes and still producing 40oz (which makes me think of a 40oz bottle of beer full of BM-which grosses me out)! If I can drop another pump and still really produce, I might consider sticking with pumping a little longer...


----------



## TTCaWee1

Lol Kara - I pumped 9 oz at work today


----------



## Disneybaby26

Awe Rachel!! But you and Nikki are directly feeding your babes! If I was nursing Kay I would only have a few extra ounces per session too!! Plus, she still only eats a little over 3oz per feeding! You girls are doing so great, it really is such an accomplishment to make this little human and then basically soley be able to keep them alive and growing. We all deserve medals, or massages, or big ice cream sundaes lol!

On that same note of her only eating 3oz per feeding- shes gaining so well but I'm SO tired of her NB clothes-like who would of thought shed still be wearing them at almost 8 weeks! I put a few 0-3 on her today and they still looked silly, hopefully we can start to transition soon!


----------



## clynn11

Happy 5 months Alia!!! Getting to be such a big girl already! <3


----------



## brunettebimbo

Katrina that's good that DH can go with you! I hope it all goes well.


----------



## goldstns

Katrina so nice of dh!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Just had a hospital midwife ring to cancel my consultant appointment next week. The midwife who rang has well upset me. Said to leave it until after the 18th scan and then book in with him. She said "if" I make it that far and that if I'm going to miscarry then there's nothing they can do. She also said that she didn't want me to wait until the 12 week scan to find out about a missed miscarriage. FFS, way to make a pregnant woman feel worse :cry:


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Wow BB that sounds a little insensitive!! UGH!


----------



## frsttimemama

Happy 5 months Alia!

Bb, sorry she lacks tact! Ugh! Everything is ok though!!

You ladies who BF and pump are amazing! 

Katrina, glad hubby is going. Hope you get your BFP this cycle and all that isn't even needed!

Afm, 24 weeks finally! V-day! Yay! Such a relief, that's for sure. Ready for my scan Tuesday to see him again.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Happy V Day :)


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Yay Sandy!!! 24 weeks is awesome!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Happy v day Sandy! 
Bb how insensitive. What a jerk. 
Yep Dh is pretty fantastic. Lol


----------



## TTCaWee1

Happy v day Sandy! 

Sorry bb about your nasty call

So the last 2 days were DHs first long days with Ellie alone...I got home last night and he was pissed off and frustrated bc she had been crying for 2 hours. I went through the list of what could be wrong and he was just getting more mad. He said he fed her a couple times in those 2 hours but was only giving her 2 oz bc earlier she wasn't finishing the whole bottle. Well she isn't used to getting bottles all day long. Not to mention, getting bottles causes gas and he didn't think to give her gas drops. Anyways or gave her some gas drops, nursed her, and she was fine. He said he couldn't do "this." He was trying to get things done that he needs to do on his days off but couldn't bc she had a needy day. So all I did was cry bc I felt and still kind of feel like I'm married to someone who can't hack it as a dad or doesn't want to. So I arranged for my friend to watch her on Monday and told him this morning and he said no and that he was fine to watch her. I'm still going to have her watch Ellie though. I know that they need to figure out their groove but I don't think he is cut out to do 14 hour days by himself. Plus I think she is used to mommy. I told him to put the shirt I slept in on his chest but he wouldn't. I could literally slap him right now. And to top it off I had a dream that he was cheating on me and I caught him. Then he handed me his wedding band and said we weren't married anymore :cry: I think we need a date night....


----------



## frsttimemama

Thanks ladies. :)I it's such a relief!

Rachel, I'm sorry. How stressful for all of you! I hope they get a groove soon!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Rachel I am sure you will get it figured out soon.


----------



## frsttimemama

Ok slight freak out.. I was looking online at my appointment for next week to see when it was, when I saw a new test result which was my ultrasound. Apparently I have a low lying placenta, which when I googled it said was placenta previa.. no sex, no exercise, bed rest, etc. Pretty much freaking right now! I had that with my son but didn't know until after. I e-mailed them. I'm hoping they reply today!


----------



## brunettebimbo

I don't know much about it Sandy. I hope they reply to you soon.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Rachel- sorry sorry DH is being difficult! Maybe he feels inadequate because you calmed her right down, and he's frustrated. Still, no reason to say he can't handle it, becuase he has too. I'm sure it takes awhile to get into the groove, and i'm anticpating the same issues because DH will be alone with Harper when he picks her up from Daycare for almost 2 hours until I get home. It doesn't help that i'm a huge control freak, and i'll worry that he's not doing something right.


----------



## frsttimemama

I called to.talk to the nurse, but only got triage. They were like blah blah blah. It was worthless. I.will be complaining Tuesday for sure. At least look at my chart! Or just let me talk to the ones I ask for!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Ugh Sandy complain for sure.


----------



## TTCaWee1

Thanks girls. He's better today but I'm still irritated. I'm sure he does feel a little inadequate but that's his partly his fault. He's had 3 months to figure it out. Granted he hasn't been alone with her for 14 hours before, but I think he thought it was "easy." Actually I know he thought that. Hopefully he has even more respect for me now lol. 

Sandy - I had that and they didn't tell me till 26 weeks when they scheduled another u/s to check the position again. By then it had moved up. As you progress, your placenta should move higher up. But had I found out sooner and didn't have follow up set up, I would've questioned it too.


----------



## pdxmom

Hey girls... I'm admitted and got induced a couple hrs back... Contractions r coming in slightly more painful now so well c... Keep me your your positive thoughts


----------



## clynn11

SONIA!!!! So excited for you!!!! Can't wait to see that beautiful baby girls face. FX that everything goes as smoothly as possible and that little Sarah is here soon!! EEEK!

Rachel- Sorry about DH. I agree that he was probably overwhelmed and then a bit embarrassed/ashamed when you gained control of the situation so quickly! Lol. Probably kicking himself in the ass like "Why didn't I think of that?!" haha. I don't think they realize how much work taking care of a baby is until they're left alone to fend for themselves. I think Kevin and I will probably have quite a few moments like that. As for the dream :hugs: I've had vivid dreams all of my life and the nightmares can ruin your entire day because they seem so real, despite knowing when you wake up they aren't.

Katrina, so glad your DH is so sweet and supportive. Hoping you get some more insight at your appointment. In the mean time- i'm chart stalking!!

BB- what an insensitive woman! UGH. I wish I could slap her right now. You're 8 weeks!! (I think, over in the UK it's tomorrow already right? Lol) That's a huge milestone in itself!!!! <3 <3 <3


----------



## Disneybaby26

Yayyyy Sonia!!! So excited for you!! Good luck momma!! Xo

Rachel- it is very frustrating and you're right, they really don't get it.
I told DH the other day that even if he took her for a full 9 hr day he wouldn't understand what five 9 hour days in a row is like!! Hopefully this will encourage him to be a little more hands on! Kay definitely started showing signs of preference for me two weeks ago and hubbs was very discouraged, I told him the only way to present it was to spend more face to face time with her! She prefers me bc I talk to her for 9 hours a day, duh! :) Theyll learn!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Good luck Sonia.


----------



## TTCaWee1

I think he feels bad bc I was leaving for target when he got home and he grabbed her car seat and brought her inside with him. I guess he just got overwhelmed. He's been holding her and fed her since he's been home. 

Katrina I hope this is your month!

Go Sonia!


----------



## frsttimemama

Sonia, so exciting!! Good luck!

Thanks Rachel. Glad he's doing better today. I'm just extra super freaked because of my issues with my last pregnancy. I read about it and that it could/should move, but I am still terrified. I have an ultrasound Tuesday and then one at 28 & 32 weeks. At 32 weeks, I will have a biophysical profile weekly until he comes. I am just ready for him to be here so I can see him and know he is safe. Hopeully if it isn't moving, she will just do my c-section at like 36 weeks before anything happens. I feel like a mess between that, the diabetes, and the high blood pressure. Even though its all controlled. Feeling and seeing lots of movements today which is a bit of a relief. Pregnancy is scary business! I just remember bleeding and the complete and utter terror.. and its SO hard not to just freak.


----------



## asmcsm

Yay Sonia! Good luck!!

Sandy I'm sure all will be fine :hugs: placenta previa is a relatively common thing and can be dealt with for sure. Like Rachel said, usually your placenta moves around throughout your pregnancy so it could not even be a problem soon. And since you were planning to have a c-section anyway it wouldn't interfere with your birth plan which is good. FX for you though!

Ugh BB that midwife sound like a bitch!

Cassidy- I don't think I'm going to have your blanket finished by your baby shower tomorrow lol. I tried but it's so hard these days to get everything done. She'll have it before it gets cold though! Good thing it's way too hot for her to need it now anyway lol


----------



## goldstns

Rachel I think your dh feeling and reaction is normal. The more he is w her alone the easier it will get and as she gets older shell get easier. Dh had a hard few times with it...but now he's great. He has alia for full days every other Friday.personally I think u should leave dh w Elle and not w friend. I think ull send a message to him that he didn't do well and can't do it. The more dh And baby r together the better it will b...they'll get used to it. Plus he's dad, he deserves the time w her if he asked to have her. Something everyone has to realize is when u have a baby they come first and there is many times u dont get through your list of "to do's" and u learn to enjoy being w your baby because that means more.

Bb, sandy and Katrina sending positive vibe for u all!!!


----------



## wavescrash

Good luck Sonia! Thinking of you :) can't wait for an update!

My little booger hit the 3 month mark today <3


----------



## frsttimemama

Thanks! Just scared.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Good Luck Sonia!

Sandy I don't blame you, I would be too :hugs:

AFM - 8 Weeks today and still a nervous wreck!


----------



## goldstns

Waves - happy 3 months.

Sonia fast And healthy labor.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Happy 3 months Leah.


----------



## frsttimemama

BB, it's gonna be okay!

Any word from Sonia?

Happy 3 months Leah!

I have to work 3-11 tonight AND tomorrow night. Ugh. Not much of a weekend if you ask me.. got up with hubby who had to work this morning, ate some cinnamon toast (that's been something I've just wanted and wanted this pregnancy!) and I think I'm going back to bed to try to sleep some more. 11 is late for me. Lol. And it's floor work, which I don't usually do anymore. We shall see! I'm nervous about doing anything until I have my ultrasound and see my doctor on Tuesday. Just can't quite shake it.


----------



## Disneybaby26

goldstns said:


> Rachel I think your dh feeling and reaction is normal. The more he is w her alone the easier it will get and as she gets older shell get easier. Dh had a hard few times with it...but now he's great. He has alia for full days every other Friday.personally I think u should leave dh w Elle and not w friend. I think ull send a message to him that he didn't do well and can't do it. The more dh And baby r together the better it will b...they'll get used to it. Plus he's dad, he deserves the time w her if he asked to have her. Something everyone has to realize is when u have a baby they come first and there is many times u dont get through your list of "to do's" and u learn to enjoy being w your baby because that means more.
> 
> Bb, sandy and Katrina sending positive vibe for u all!!!

I dunno-I disagree to an extent. I love my baby and of course she comes first when she needs me. I also love myself, husband, family and friends. I think time spent keeping my life "normal" and not completely changing the way we do and think about everything because we have a baby now is impotant for me, her, my husband, our sanity and our relationship. I enjoy being with her, but i also enjoy being away from her, and coming home to her after being away from her. I think that's healthy.


----------



## Disneybaby26

Happy 3 months Leah!! :)


----------



## frsttimemama

Disneybaby26 said:


> goldstns said:
> 
> 
> Rachel I think your dh feeling and reaction is normal. The more he is w her alone the easier it will get and as she gets older shell get easier. Dh had a hard few times with it...but now he's great. He has alia for full days every other Friday.personally I think u should leave dh w Elle and not w friend. I think ull send a message to him that he didn't do well and can't do it. The more dh And baby r together the better it will b...they'll get used to it. Plus he's dad, he deserves the time w her if he asked to have her. Something everyone has to realize is when u have a baby they come first and there is many times u dont get through your list of "to do's" and u learn to enjoy being w your baby because that means more.
> 
> Bb, sandy and Katrina sending positive vibe for u all!!!
> 
> I dunno-I disagree to an extent. I love my baby and of course she comes first when she needs me. I also love myself, husband, family and friends. I think time spent keeping my life "normal" and not completely changing the way we do and think about everything because we have a baby now is impotant for me, her, my husband, our sanity and our relationship. I enjoy being with her, but i also enjoy being away from her, and coming home to her after being away from her. I think that's healthy.Click to expand...

I see both sides of this thought. We plan to just try to add baby into our life and not change everything we do, but we also know that having a baby changes everything. I'm honestly not sure how it will work for us. All I know is our original plan is just to add him in and take him with. Make him portable with his 2309823498 bags and diapers and bottles and pieces of equipment. Haha! It's easy to make plans while he's still all portable and quiet inside my belly though. I guess we shall see! How has that worked for the rest of you if that's what you have done?


----------



## Disneybaby26

Everyone/every family is different! different things make different people happy. My daughter is undoubtedly my number one and my greatest accomplishment but I'm not guilty to say I enjoy a lot of other things as well!

We take Kay lots of places! Restaurants, picnics, grocery store etc. Sometimes it's a pain and sometimes you forget things (like when we drove 3 hours away and realized we had bottles but no nipples) lol! But you can make it work! We also do things independently, DH plays softball with his friends, I go to dinner or for a drink with mine, we go on date nights. Sometimes we have family watch her just so we can sit in a quiet house for a bit or I can go get my nails done. We are going on our first vacation together 3 hours away for the Fourth of July, we have plane tickets to FL in October. DH and I basically can't sit still! :)


----------



## frsttimemama

We are the same way, Kara! My hubby always has to be doing something, going somewhere, or SOMETHING!! We camp a lot, we go browsing shopping, go hang out with family, go to festivals, etc. I like to go too, but sometimes a little less than he does. Either way, we just plan to take him with us. We picked out a stroller that we love and seems to be fairly rugged so once we purchase that, we're pretty much ready to roll. Haha!


----------



## brunettebimbo

I'm not sure how things changed for us. I can't remember what it was like not to have Tristan. I feel like we've had him forever. We are very family orientated so actually prefer to do a lot of things together. He didn't sleep out until he was 3 and has only slept out 3 times in total I think and that's only because we've had work dos or something. I don't think either of us would be happy him sleeping out so we could have a night alone. We both have gym memberships so that's kind of our "break" if you know what I mean?

I found BF made me VERY attached. I couldn't bare to be apart from him. 

Every family is different and what works for one won't work for another. 

The thing that scares me more than going from a family of 2 to a family of 3 is going to a family of 4! It's such a big change for all of us!


----------



## Disneybaby26

I agree that two kids is a scary thought Bb!! Lol!

I totally get the attachment thing-it doesn't happen only with BF moms. My best friend never bfd and goes to therapy because she literally can't bare to be away from her 1year old since he was born. Has panic/anxiety attacks!


----------



## Disneybaby26

Every mom is different but were all amazing!! :)


----------



## brunettebimbo

Ooops I didn't mean it like that :lol: I think what made it worse for me was the fact he wouldn't take a bottle so I kind of felt like I was the only one that could keep him alive if you know what I mean? I don't mean BF Mums have better bonds. I've never experience bottle feeding so can only comment on the BF side. 

We are all awesome Mummies :)


----------



## Disneybaby26

Lol!! I didn't take it that way at all!! :)


----------



## wavescrash

Thanks ladies.

I'm the same as Kara as to how we manage life with kids. Two kids is hard at first but you adjust so quickly. I prefer to take both girls out if OH is with me but I've braved the store several with both younger girls myself. Autumns moving in with us for the summer so now we gotta manage having all 3 kids at once.


----------



## TTCaWee1

I see your point Kara. I think it would be easier for me to do those things if we had family around. We don't. Plus we had such a rocky start that I'm still a little nervous. We do take her out places though and go downtown often. We just packer and all her crap up and go. We probably should go out on a date night.


----------



## Disneybaby26

Yes, Rachel-we are very lucky in that respect for sure!! And you definitely deserve a date night!! :)


----------



## Cowgirl07

Rachel I think you guys deserve a date night for sure.


----------



## TTCaWee1

Omg I hate pumping! My boobies are sore! Kara I don't know how you do it! I'm going to slather myself with lanolin before bed...


----------



## Disneybaby26

Yeaaaaa, it hasn't been that fun. And I just woke up at 3:00 in searing engorgement pain. So ready for this to be over :(


----------



## Cowgirl07

Morning ladies, anyone heard from Sonia? 
Afm I don't have anything exciting happening ttc. I went on a date last night and got home late so temping didn't happen. We got Dh some dress clothes and I got a new jacket, necklace and some nail polish.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Morning ladies! I wonder how Sonia is?!


----------



## TTCaWee1

I Facebook stalked her but there was nothing. I'll pm her


----------



## brunettebimbo

Katrina did you go anywhere nice?

I found baby on the doppler this morning. 154BMP. I could have cried! :cloud9: Moved really quickly though so couldn't record it for Daddy!


----------



## Cowgirl07

We went to hu hot, it's a Mongolian grill where you make your own dish and they bake it in front of you. We had fun, I was pretty tired though we left at six and the mall is an hour away.


----------



## frsttimemama

Sounds fun Katrina!

Kara that sounds horrible. I don't miss milky boobs. Ugh

I was wondering about Sonia too.

Bb, that's great!

Afm, I'm beat. Work kicked my butt, and I have to do 12 hours today. 11-11. Back to work at 8 am. Haven't felt baby much. Hopefully I get a kick soon.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Cowgirl07 said:


> We went to hu hot, it's a Mongolian grill where you make your own dish and they bake it in front of you. We had fun, I was pretty tired though we left at six and the mall is an hour away.

Sounds lovely :)


----------



## Disneybaby26

Our morning workout!! &#128151;Such a strong peanut!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 44.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## brunettebimbo

Beautiful :)


----------



## wavescrash

Lucky! Leah still can barely lift her head during tummy time.

What a cutie!


----------



## clynn11

MMmmm I love mongolian bbq! So good!

Makayla is so adorable and growing sooo fast!!!!

Sandy- damn working lady! You're kicking booty! Happy late V-day!!!! So stoked and can't believe you're already to that point! 

Waves- Happy late 3 months to Leah <3 <3

A few pics from the baby shower yesterday. Zuri is one spoiled little girl. Don't even know what we're gonna do with all of the clothes!!! Lol.
 



Attached Files:







tumblr_n6twqkDViR1sq8t8xo1_500.jpg
File size: 44.8 KB
Views: 2









tumblr_n6tww8nH571sq8t8xo7_1280.jpg
File size: 38.7 KB
Views: 2









tumblr_n6tx77FP7V1sq8t8xo3_1280.jpg
File size: 46.2 KB
Views: 4









tumblr_n6tx77FP7V1sq8t8xo6_500.jpg
File size: 45.2 KB
Views: 4









tumblr_n6tx77FP7V1sq8t8xo2_500.jpg
File size: 35.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## brunettebimbo

Looks like you had an amazing time :)


----------



## TTCaWee1

Omg I am watching return to zero on lifetime and I am literally bawling my eyes out. I can't even imagine. Sandy don't watch it


----------



## goldstns

How's ashlee??


----------



## Disneybaby26

Very cute Cassidy-I hope you had a great day!! :)


----------



## clynn11

Ashlee was at my baby shower yesterday- still very much pregnant! Lol. Hoping little Lux makes her debut soon!


----------



## frsttimemama

Rachel, I DVR'ed it, but haven't had the guts yet.


----------



## clynn11

Update from Sonia on FB:

"Hey ladies...baby Sara was born on 7th June @12:40pm..labour was 24 hrs long n I pushed for 3.5 hrs...but she had to b pulled out with the vaccuum thingie...everything in the last 10 mins was quite scary cos after she was out she didn't breathe for the first 3 mins...her first cries were the best thing ever to my ears...both of us r doin great now..goin home in an hr..will surely update more in details on Bnb as my lil sweetheart hates sleeping at night have never felt love like this before"


----------



## Cowgirl07

Rachel I watched it too, with my mom and Dh I was crying most of the time. 
Looks like your shower was awesome Cassidy
Congratulations Sonia


----------



## TTCaWee1

Can't wait to see pics from Sonia! 

I'm back to work in the morning. Hopefully DH has a better day tomorrow. I'm going to go ape shit on the person who does our payroll in the morning bc my check is about $1200 short!!!! I'm going to flip my shit. They better fix it in time for payday Wednesday.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Congratulations Sonia :)


----------



## morganwhite7

Congrats Sonia!!! :) <3


----------



## goldstns

Cass adorable.. looks like a blast.

Congrats Sonia, but how scary!


----------



## frsttimemama

Congratulations Sonia!! 

Morgan! How are you??!

Cass, adorable! Glad it was great!

Afm, I survived the weekend, but gosh I am BEAT!! Work amd errands today, work, dr, and errands tomorrow, and work and errands Wednesday then longggg weekend camping in Michigan. Whew! Last big trip before baby.Yay! Hopefully working 7 days straight doesn't kill me. Lol


----------



## TTCaWee1

Where in Michigan are you going? I'm from Michigan


----------



## Lotalaughs16

So much to catch up on...

Congrats Sonia! can't wait to see pictures :)

Morgan how are you?

Happy (belated) 5 Months Alia!

Happy 3 months Leah!

Sandy, Happy V-DAY! I don't have anything to add about low placentas but I will keep you in my prayers and I hope the doc calms your nerves about it.

BB, sorry about the witch of a midwife that spoke to you in such a rude way...you should call and place a complaint

Happy Baby Shower Cass! Looks like Zuri got lots of cute things!

Katrina, really hoping this is your month 

AFM, We got some great news, the first part of our immigration case has been approved so we're onto step 2 of 3 but we could be in Brazil and back with a greencard for hubby by the end of the year!! That will be such a weight off our shoulders when that is over!

We had a really great day yesterday, we hiked up a mountain near where we live with the dog early in the morning, took some pictures at the top...then spent the day cleaning out our shed and making piles to throw away...it always feels so good to get rid of old stuff collecting dust!

Happy Monday...sorry if I left anyone out I tried doing it by memory


----------



## Cowgirl07

Sandy where are you going? 
Brittney great news. 
Afm nothing to exciting. Got up early, took the dog to the groom, checked cows now I'm enjoying breakfast.


----------



## Disneybaby26

Rachel-yikes!! I hear ya! I'm not getting paid at this point and dreading our $1900 mortgage payment next month. I love being home, but I'm ready to start getting paid again!! I hope they sort everything out for you and they don't have to retro pay you or some crap!!

Brittney- that's fantastic news!! I'm sure that's a huge relief!

Happy Monday girls!! We got up for breakfast and then slept in until 10am, what a nice surprise!!! :)


----------



## asmcsm

Lost my first tiny bit of mucus plug last night! Glad to see things are starting to happen.


----------



## Disneybaby26

Wahoooo Ashlee-she'll be here so soon!! So exciting!! :)


----------



## asmcsm

Lost some more this morning! I hope she's here soon. Just can't wait to see her.


----------



## HWPG

woohoo ashlee! the time is coming!


----------



## frsttimemama

Exciting Ashlee! Hopefully soon!

Brittney, that's great! Fx it goes smoothly!

Katrina, your chart looks great!

Dr. Emailed me back and said I did not have a low lying placenta last time. I had vasa previa where the cord actually inserted on the cervix and not to worry. That was helpful. I'm still nervous, but better. I didn't realize the cord had inserted on the cervix. Explains why I almost bled to death, too.. I never really knew. I'm learning new things about it all the time I guess. We are going somewhere in southern Michigan. I can't remember the name of the town right off. I'm so spacey today!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Morning ladies.. 

Ash- Glad to see you are finally making some progress! I hope she comes very soon!

brittney- Great news! 

Sonia- Congrats! Can't wait for a pic!

Afm- LONG night last night. My grandfather was admitted to the hospital. He apparently had a UTI that he left untreated (he is very stubborn about going to the doctor, and thought it would go away) and he got sepsis. He was very out of it and disoriented last night. They had to take him via ambulance. Pumped him full of 5 IV's of flupid and gave him meds, and he started to become lucid. He's going to be there another day or so. Geez I was stresssed out. 

Nothing at ALL in terms of labor/pre labor. 13 days out. Today i've got some cramping in my back, but i'm thinking it's the colace I took, and nothing promising. Boo.


----------



## goldstns

YAY ASHLEE!!

Alia at 5 months old....
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0511.jpg
File size: 41.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Love the pic Nikki! She is getting so big!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Yayyyy Ashlee!

Britt sorry to hear about your Grandad, hope he recovers quickly. 

Sandy I'm so glad your Doctor rang with some reassurance.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Ashlee hope she's here soon. 
Sandy glad you got reassured.


----------



## TTCaWee1

Aww Nikki she's so big! I keep trying to put Ellie in her bumbo lol. Just for practice...

Yay Ashlee! She will be here soon!


----------



## pdxmom

Ladies baby is crying every waking hr.. N I don't think I'm producing enuf colostrum for her either...she was latching well till this morning... Dh gave her the pacifier last night bcos she kept crying and now she doesn't latch well either...I'm getting desperate here... I did try to squeeze some into a spoon but just got a couple of drops...ANY suggestions???


----------



## clynn11

Sonia I know my best friend initially was having a hard time producing enough. She had to supplement with formula the first week or so but continually tried to breastfeed and eventually her milk fully came in, her daughter is now 9 months old and still breastfeeding! It may take a day or two.. I know she drank a guinness (dark beer) and the yeast helped her milk come in.


----------



## Disneybaby26

Sonia-get in touch with a lactation consultant ASAP. Your pedi or obgyn should be able to help. But yes, if she won't latch try to hand express onto a spoon and give it to her. It's SO tough mama, hang in there it will get better. Xo


----------



## TTCaWee1

Sonia - keep at it so your milk comes in. You could try to pump too if she won't latch or a nipple shield to help her latch on.


----------



## goldstns

Sonia If she won't take a spoon, pull the milk/collustrum up in a syringe (no needle) and then u can put it in her mouth that way. I'll admit the first month is really hard....keep it up mommy!!


----------



## asmcsm

Getting bloody mucus now! Holy crap, she could be here soon. I hope!


----------



## clynn11

Have your contractions been picking up at all ash?!?! So so exciting!


----------



## brunettebimbo

pdxmom said:


> Ladies baby is crying every waking hr.. N I don't think I'm producing enuf colostrum for her either...she was latching well till this morning... Dh gave her the pacifier last night bcos she kept crying and now she doesn't latch well either...I'm getting desperate here... I did try to squeeze some into a spoon but just got a couple of drops...ANY suggestions???

The first few days before milk comes in is really tough. Keep offering her the breast. The more she tries the quicker it will come in. Try not to supplement with formula if you can as this can effect your supply too. 

Ashlee that is so exciting!


----------



## asmcsm

Contractions haven't been as strong or often today, but they always seem to get stronger on the middle of the night. I have a feeling that when she decides to come I'll be rushing to the hospital at like 2am


----------



## goldstns

Yay ash. Hope its soon.


----------



## frsttimemama

Sonia, hope it gets better!

Ash, hope she comes soon! So.exciting!

Can't wait to see little guy today! Anatomy scan #2is to see heart, cord, and placenta better.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Yay Ash!!! Sounds like you are getting close now!!

afm- went to see my grandfather last night. They ruled out a UTI as the cause. So he has an infection but they don't know where. It also doesn't help that he is on the oncology floor. We feel like we are being kept in the dark about stuff. My mom is going out this morning to see what's going on.


----------



## asmcsm

Thanks ladies I hope so! Tons more show throughout the night and have been having really strong contractions that have been waking me all night which has never happened before. Haven't tried timing them yet though as I was able to get sleep between them for now. I'm still a little confused about how to time them anyway . Not really sure when I should head to L&D. Just wIting for them to get stronger and closer I guess


----------



## Cowgirl07

Ashlee yay how exciting. 
Sandy glad you get to see him today. 
Afm I had a bit of a breakdown last night and didn't sleep well. I think I need to go see the counselor.


----------



## TTCaWee1

Sorry you are having a rough time Katrina. Counseling may help. I hope you get your bfp soon though


----------



## Cowgirl07

Oh it wasn't a ttc breakdown, just a mental one. I have driving at night anxiety and someone rode my bumper all the way home.


----------



## Kiamaria83

Congratulations Sonia . Keep at the feeding. It took a few days for mine to come in but keep her on the boob and it will come. 

Good luck ash.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Ashlee how exciting! I think you can get an app for your phone to time contractions?

Katrina sorry your feeling that way :hugs:

AFM - got a weird type pain in my right side. It's about 3 inches to the side of my belly button and 2 inches down ish. It's only if I move a little too fast or if I've been walking for a while. Any ideas? I'm pretty sure it's not baby because it's too high up


----------



## goldstns

ashlee- great signs.

Katrina I totally understand what ur saying. I won't drive unless I have to... I hate driving, especially in snow. If been in some intense accidents and it scares me (I was never at the wheel for the accidents).

Britt that's weird.... hope mom gets answers!

Sandy post u/s pics! Yay!

AFM, home sick... however alia is at daycare.... so I'm spending my day in bed, except to pump.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Sorry your sick Nikki. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## asmcsm

Thanks ladies, thinking I'm still gonna go to work and hopefully keeping busy will move things along. Bouncing on my ball at the moment.

Katrina, sorry you had a little breakdown last night :? I've had my share of those, no fun.

BB, sounds like round ligament pain to me. I know sometimes things you read say you don't get that till later but I got them pretty early.

Niki, hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Ashlee I was watching my friends little boy yesterday and he was bouncing on a ball and all I could think about was you.


----------



## wavescrash

asmcsm said:


> Contractions haven't been as strong or often today, but they always seem to get stronger on the middle of the night. I have a feeling that when she decides to come I'll be rushing to the hospital at like 2am




asmcsm said:


> Thanks ladies I hope so! Tons more show throughout the night and have been having really strong contractions that have been waking me all night which has never happened before. Haven't tried timing them yet though as I was able to get sleep between them for now. I'm still a little confused about how to time them anyway . Not really sure when I should head to L&D. Just wIting for them to get stronger and closer I guess

With Autumn I went into labor at 3am and with Hannah, we were admitted at 2am lol. So it's very likely. I heard labor is more likely to start at night when your body is more relaxed.

As for timing them, download an app or use your phone's timer. The app is nice because it would keep track of frequency and length for you so you don't have to calculate it all yourself.


----------



## Disneybaby26

Ash-you'll know when it's time to go! :) but they say 3-1-1. Contractions three minutes apart lasting 1 minute for at least 1 hour for a first time momma! If you're unsure call your OB and they'll have you one in and look on the monitor and tell you if you should go. That way you don't waste time at the hospital!


----------



## wavescrash

pdxmom said:


> Ladies baby is crying every waking hr.. N I don't think I'm producing enuf colostrum for her either...she was latching well till this morning... Dh gave her the pacifier last night bcos she kept crying and now she doesn't latch well either...I'm getting desperate here... I did try to squeeze some into a spoon but just got a couple of drops...ANY suggestions???

I saw someone else suggested it but I second using a nipple shield. It helped with Hannah who had a latch problem. And it made your nipples hurt a little less, crack and bleed a little less. Good luck mama. Just don't give up :)


----------



## wavescrash

Leah's been on Good Start Gentle formula since she was a week old and it's been working out okay. It's expensive though. Walmart makes a generic that we use but it's rarely in stock in our store so I've ordered it online but that can get expensive too (shipping costs OR paying $50 for formula just to get free shipping) and both Target and our grocery store don't have a generic for it. So I was thinking of switching to Enfamil (regular, per my cousin's suggestion as her baby went from Good Start Gentle to that.) She's had 6 bottles so far with 4oz of her Good Start and 2oz of Enfamil. She's been spitting up LOTS more and a little more fussy. My mom said more gassy yesterday while she babysat as well. So I'm wondering if it's the Enfamil not sitting right with her. I have 2 sample cans of the Enfamil Gentlease (which is partially broken down, just like the Good Start is) so I'm thinking of trying that instead. I hope it works because we sell a generic for it at work and so does Walmart, plus I have tons of Enfamil rebate checks for $5 off. I just hate switching formulas when one of them works so well. I just can't afford it right now.

I'm going to stick to her regular Good Start stuff for a couple more days to give her body a break from the switch and then try mixing Good Start with Gentlease. However I'm almost out of Good Start and may have to run to the store with all 3 girls (Autumn spent the night last night) to pick some up.


----------



## TTCaWee1

Waves - I use the target version of gentlease. She was on enfamil gentlease but it gave her horrible gas that stunk and made her constipated. Doc really wanted her on it though so I tried the target brand bc he said sometimes liquid works better so I figured why not try generic and see if it makes a difference? It works great for her. No bad gas and she poops regularly now


----------



## Disneybaby26

Waves-is the Enfamil less expensive than the GoodStart? They are the same here. We have been using Similac Sensative at night and she's def not pooping great so I'm thinking of starting the GoodStart. I think it's just a matter of finding what's works best for what baby. The doc told me anything with a gold lid will be most constipating, I think if she's spotting up and fussy with only a little introduction like that it's probably not gonna work for her. I hope the other one works! I called Gerber and they were more than happy to send samples-try that!


----------



## wavescrash

TTCaWee1 said:


> Waves - I use the target version of gentlease. She was on enfamil gentlease but it gave her horrible gas that stunk and made her constipated. Doc really wanted her on it though so I tried the target brand bc he said sometimes liquid works better so I figured why not try generic and see if it makes a difference? It works great for her. No bad gas and she poops regularly now

How funny because we prefer the Walmart version of Good Start and Leah seems to do better on that too. That's part of why I wanted to switch to Enfamil because I know Target has a generic version and it's obviously cheaper than name brand plus Cartwheel almost always has 5% off and then my team member discount would be another 10% off. Plus I'm always there so I can pick it up easily as needed without wasting gas lol.



Disneybaby26 said:


> Waves-is the Enfamil less expensive than the GoodStart? They are the same here. We have been using Similac Sensative at night and she's def not pooping great so I'm thinking of starting the GoodStart. I think it's just a matter of finding what's works best for what baby. The doc told me anything with a gold lid will be most constipating, I think if she's spotting up and fussy with only a little introduction like that it's probably not gonna work for her. I hope the other one works! I called Gerber and they were more than happy to send samples-try that!

Don't get me wrong, I love Good Start and ideally I'd want to stick to it but it's expensive. It costs the same as Enfamil but like mentioned above, Target has a generic of it which is definitely cheaper plus I can use my team member discount for 10% off and Cartwheel almost always has another 5% off. Since I'm always there, I can get a can of formula as needed without having to make any extra trips to buy more (like I'd have to to go to Walmart if we stuck with the Good Start - as they're the only store I've found with a Good Start generic. and Walmart isn't close to us.)


----------



## frsttimemama

Ash, good luck! Any progress?

Waves, what about the ship to store option?

Katrina, i hate driving at night ESPECIALLY if it's raining! !

Afm, baby is great. I'm fine but exhausted. Lots or errands and chores today/tonight!
I have gained 8 pounds (yikes!) with 14.5 weeks to go.


----------



## Disneybaby26

Waves- Whats the name of the generic good start at Walmart?? I'd definitely go for that for Makayla if it works the same and it's less money!!


----------



## wavescrash

Disneybaby26 said:


> Waves- Whats the name of the generic good start at Walmart?? I'd definitely go for that for Makayla if it works the same and it's less money!!

Parents choice tender. So cheap!


----------



## goldstns

Julie...how r u all?


----------



## TTCaWee1

Nikki - how are you feeling? I had a sore throat and sinus-y crap this weekend and I took zicam and feel so much better. But I learned that when you are sick, you should breastfeed a lot so baby can get the antibodies from you from the current illness and should not get sick. So if you've been sick, you should send the pumped milk from the past few days to daycare with her so she gets those antibodies.


----------



## Disneybaby26

Ashlee- how's the contractions and plug loss going?? I'm so excited for you!


----------



## asmcsm

Well contractions got less frequent and strong while I was at work today but since I've been home they've been picking back up again and I've been having more show. Hoping tonight is the night!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Sandy that's brilliant news! 8lb isn't a lot in 24 weeks! 

Ashlee that's exciting. The only thing that I found sped mine up was bouncing on my ball and walking. Good Luck!


----------



## goldstns

Rachel- I still feel poppy! Hopefully I'll feel up to going to work. I have a phone interview today with that job I asked you all for your opinion about when I got that email. Thx for the info about my breast milk while sick...I'll def give them that milk I pumped yesterday.


----------



## asmcsm

Contractions are about 45-50 seconds and about 10 minutes apart. Starting to get harder to walk or talk through them.


----------



## goldstns

Have any of u put thought into the idea of sleep training? I know u all aren't there yet, but wondering your opinions and any methods u know of.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Ashlee very exciting!

Nikki we didn't really sleep train. We just kept bedtime routine the same.


----------



## TTCaWee1

Yay Ashlee! Did they get closer? Did you go in?

I haven't done much thinking about sleep training yet. I think we will wait till 6 months or so. I have started laying Ellie down while drowsy though when I've rocked her and she won't fall asleep. I don't leave her until she's sleeping though. I've been trying to wean her off the swaddle sack but she doesnt sleep well without it so I'm just going to go but some bigger ones today and a plain sleep sack.


----------



## frsttimemama

Ash, yay!! So exciting. Hope she comes SOON!

Nikki, hope youbfeel better!

I'm not really sure what sleep training is?


----------



## Cowgirl07

Yay Ashlee awesome news, I hope they speed up.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

I hope they picked up for you Ash!


----------



## asmcsm

They haven't a gotten closer, only stronger and I wish they were closer so I could just go in because they're really painful and I'm so tired because it's really hard to sleep between. Definitely starting to rethink the epidural.


----------



## Disneybaby26

Lol Ashlee-I had said that on the way to the hospital to DH 45 mins after my water broke. There's no way to anticipate the pain until you're like whoa, never felt that before! Breathe, try and stay calm, and remember it will end and you'll have an amazing gift when it's over! Keep us posted, you're close!!

Nikki-what's sleep training? In what case would you need it?


----------



## goldstns

Good luck ashlee!! I say go in.

Sleep training is for about 6months old or older. There r different methods used to help your little one sleep through the night. The professionals claim at that age they are no longer waking up for food, just for "attention". Alia used to sleep from 8-4am....now she can't even sleep from 7-1130pm straight through. And when I go to feed her she barley eats. So if been thinking she's not waking for food. So last night I just gave her her paci when she woke....and she did great!! She fell right back to sleep. Hopefully this trend will continue for a few nights and will turn into sleeping through the night. And just to note, alia does have a bed time schedule and puts herself to bed wide awake very well. Also, since she's not 6months yet, last night (and I'll continue for a few more weeks) I did offer her one feeding when she woke at 1am, but she barley ate.

I have a phone interview in 45min....nervous!!


----------



## brunettebimbo

That's brilliant Nikki :) We always put Tristan down awake too. 
Tristan was an awful sleeper. He used to wake every 1-2 hours and would feed each time. He didn't sleep through until 17 months!

Good Luck for your interview.


----------



## Ingodshand

Good luck Nikki!

Have you tried taking a bath ash? Will help you relax and hopefully progree the contractions. If it makes you fell better, my 5'2" neighbor just had a 9 pound baby girl au natural. You can do it!!


----------



## Lotalaughs16

Good Luck Ash!!


----------



## asmcsm

Yea, the pain for early labor is worse than I thought it would be so I'm sure active labor isn't going to be my friend. I'm going to try the birthing tub though, if I can't handle it I'll do the epidural. Right now my last 4 contractions have been about 6.5 mins apart and 1.5 mins long but I'm averaging about 8 mins apart over the last hour


----------



## Disneybaby26

Cannot say enough about the tub, loved it!!! :)


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

I think you are getting there Ash!! Keeping my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## TTCaWee1

Babies R Us has earth's best organic baby food 20 for $10 and plum organics 12 for $15. 

I just bought a crap ton of baby food LOL


----------



## TTCaWee1

Oh and 3 pks of the little crunchies are 3/$15 so they end up being $1.66 each


----------



## Cowgirl07

Ash Fx for you. 
Good luck with the interview Nikki. 
I feel so lazy today, I'm sitting on the floor because changing out of work clothes seems to hard.


----------



## HWPG

K, i feel the same way. i left work about 3p, came home, took my bra off, and been sitting on the couch. god, i hate bras so much.


----------



## goldstns

Thx to my stupid self. I just lost that job opportunity. They asked how I felt about working fri-mon 1pm -11pm since I'd b the new employee. I said "well I do have a family, but I think that should work.". Then when I talked w dh we realized that would be perfect Cuz we could take alia out of daycare for the most part and there will still b family time. Damn!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Me too mirolee, I finally migrated off the floor though, so we have progress. Making dinner or walking the dog might not happen. I'm not sure why I'm so tired. Work wasn't to bad, I got to go in a half hour late.
Nikki did they say they found someone else?


----------



## goldstns

No. They said they'd get back to me next week.


----------



## goldstns

On a more exciting note, alia is going to do swim class starting in July!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Not out yet Nikki. Yay for swimming


----------



## goldstns

Rachel- I don't see those discounts on baby r us website... where did you see them?


----------



## TTCaWee1

Under the deals section. It's in store only. But you can see the deal listed on their website


----------



## asmcsm

2cm dilated about 85% effaced. She could feel her head and top of her nose. Midwife thinks that I'll be checking into L&D tonight or tomorrow morning.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Awesome news Ashlee!


----------



## goldstns

Exciting ashlee! Fast and smooth delivery.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Printed off my charts and getting ready for tomorrow.


----------



## Ingodshand

Healthy and speedy delivery!!!


----------



## clynn11

Katrina I hope your appointment goes well tomorrow!

Ash- Already said it but i'm so excited for you!!! Can't wait to see Lux.

Nikki- I don't think you lost the job over that! FX you get it!!

Julie- How are you and the babes doin??


----------



## clynn11

Ash she's gonna come perfectly on her due date! Lol.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Ashlee that's so exciting! Hope everything goes well :)

Katrina good luck at your appointment!

Nikki I agree with Cassidy, I don't think that will have lost you the job.


----------



## clynn11

Hey ladies! Last talked to Ash about 1 1/2 hours ago. She's at the hospital being monitored! Her sister posted a status and said her contractions are 4-6 minutes apart and she is now dilated to a 3! I think Lux will be making her debut in the early hours of tomorrow! So exciting! And funny she will (most likely) be born exactly on her due date! :)


----------



## asmcsm

Hey ladies, Cassidy was right. I came into L&D around 7 with contractions 4-6 mins apart and dilated to just barely a 3. After some walking in the halls I started to contract every 2-3 minutes and progressed to a 4 then about an hour ago when they placed my epidural I was at a 6. Little miss Lux will be here on her due date! Kinda funny since my mom had 2/3 of her kinda on their due dates and it's supposed to be rare! I'll try and get some pics up of her after she's born and we've had some recovery time.


----------



## TTCaWee1

Good luck Ashlee!! The epidural really is wonderful. Push push push!


----------



## frsttimemama

Good luck.Ashlee! So exciting! ! 

Nikki, you aren't out. Fx you get it if you want it!

Katrina, hope you get good answers and a good plan"

Mirolee, bras do suck! Lol.


----------



## wavescrash

Good luck Ashlee. Happy birthday Lux!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Good Luck Ashlee!!! I can't wait to see a picture of little Lux!!

Katrina/Mirolee- I hate bras too. I had to stop wearing underwire half way through my pregnancy because it dug into my bump. Now I have to wear these really unflattering things.Yuck. Can't wait until I can wear a real bra again!

I guess I'm next to have a baby after Sonia and Ashlee, aren't I? Wish I was having ANY types of signs, but i'm not. :(


----------



## Lotalaughs16

OMG what exciting news to wake up to...I hope Lux has made her debut by now and everything went smoothly!!

Katrina, good luck at your appointment today

Nikki, I don't think you lost the job just by saying that...sending positive vibes your way...and YAY for Alia starting swim class...how adorable!

AFM, I kinda got my hopes up a little the other day...things have been a little rocky with the hubs and I lately and its pretty rare that we dtd these days. Well we got a little carried away the other night and didn't pull out or anything and then I realized I *could* be ovulating (cd14)...so I immediately started getting nervous bc we weren't going to 'try' until end of July and what if this is one of those cases where "we weren't thinking about it and it happened" my mind was going a mile a minute. Hubby was so sweet and calmed me down and then I started getting a little excited that maybe I would end up preggo...turns out it was all for nothing and I'm having another wonky cycle bc Im heavily spotting now. sorry to babble on just thought you ladies would understand me better than anyone else I explain it to


----------



## Cowgirl07

Ashlee hope labor is quick for you can't wait to see her. Crazy about your mom. 
Brittney so sorry about your cycle being wonky.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Sorry about your wonky cycle, Brittney


----------



## goldstns

anyone (Cassidy/FB friends), have an update on Lux/Ashlee?


----------



## brunettebimbo

Amanda updated saying Lux is here. No updates yet!


----------



## Disneybaby26

Sharing a picture of little Sara for Sonia! :)

7lbs6oz
19.5 inches

Another cutie in the group!! :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## goldstns

Love the updates...thanks all!!!

Do any of your babies play yet? If so with what? fav toys? I feel like we sometimes bore Alia... we need new/more interesting toys.


----------



## clynn11

OMG Sonia Sara is just so gorgeous!!!

Ashlee had Lux! I texted her at 7.30 am and she was at 10cm and waiting to push! She was born at 8.29am, 7lbs9oz! She looks just like her mama :)


----------



## clynn11

Asked Ash if I could share. Here is beautiful Lux Adele Hendrix, looking JUST like her mama!
 



Attached Files:







10358728_10204146665846310_4935630228737919520_n.jpg
File size: 21 KB
Views: 7









10390143_10204146397839610_6359932595747496118_n.jpg
File size: 35.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## brunettebimbo

All these scrummy babies are making me very broody and excited!

Been listening to my LO on the doppler again tonight. :cloud9: Really hoping this precious baby stays strong!


----------



## clynn11

BB- you're gonna be in second tri before you know it! That baby is snuggled in for the long haul!


----------



## brunettebimbo

I really hope so!


----------



## Kiamaria83

Congratulations ash she's a stunner


----------



## goldstns

bb- its your take home baby!

Looking at all these newborns makes me realize how big Alia has gotten!


----------



## HWPG

congrats ashlee - cant wait to hear the whole birth story!

i am also getting broody and anxious to see what baby K looks like! cass, it will be no time before we're posting pics, yet still seems so far away....!


----------



## frsttimemama

Congrats Ash!! So cute :)

My belly is dancing today! So weird to feel it on the outside.


----------



## TTCaWee1

Beautiful babes!!

Nikki - Ellie has a play gym that lights up and plays music and we have toys hanging off her changing table/pack n play. She has also started playing with this little ball that she can grasp. I try to put other things in her hands but she ends up bashing herself in the face. Oh and she loves mirrors. Especially big mirrors. I think she gets the most entertainment by staring at the ceiling fans lol


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Sonia and Ashlee - They are just beautiful!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## clynn11

You're next britt. Eeeeek!!


----------



## Disneybaby26

Omg Rachel that's SO funny!!! Makayla loves fans and the baby in the mirror too ;) Fans the best though!! I swear she will lay on our bed and stare at the fan on low foreverrrr!! LOL


----------



## Cowgirl07

Oh my those are some of the most gorgeous babies ever. Can't wait to see the rest. 
Afm just got home. Dr appointment went well, she ran a progesterone test and checked me out. Next step is femara 5 mg, followed by three days of estrogen, after o progesterone. She was very in-depth and through. She used to specialize in iui before moving here. She was thrilled with dh sa, went on and on. I was a bit peeved they ran behind but happy with the result.


----------



## goldstns

Rachel/kare- yep alia loves fans...thank god dh installed one in every celling. She also loves her bouncy round thing... but eventually I might go look for mirror toys. Thx for the idea.


----------



## TTCaWee1

Nikki does she have an exersaucer or jumperoo? Not sure when they can start using them...


----------



## TTCaWee1

BB - is a vest the same thing as a onesie?


----------



## goldstns

rachel- ya she has one jumpy thing. she LOVES it!!!! ours has bungy cord/ elastic "posts" instead of plastic and she likes it way better because it can move 360 degrees and bounces way better.


----------



## clynn11

I third the broody comment! I want to see my baby girl!! (But of course want her to stay put until she's nice and chunky and decides to come on her own) 

Britt, then MY NAME IS NEXT ON THE LIST. Holy crap! Then Mirolee!!! Woot woot!!!! So excited!

Katrina- FX for good results! Glad your appt. went well!


----------



## frsttimemama

Katrina, glad your appointment went awesome!

I feel like I already know what he will look like. I think he will look identical to his big brother.. but I hope he has differences. 

I'm taking notes on all these toys! Hubby was able to feel baby hiccups today. Yay! Glad he can share more now. He had them several times. Someone said that lots of hiccups is an indication that baby is in distress. Anyone else heard that?


----------



## clynn11

I haven't heard that Sandy. Just recently Zuri has had a TON of hiccups this past week. I heard it's actually good and strengthens their diaphragm.


----------



## brunettebimbo

I'm kind of sad :( I should have been next on the list. I'm not going to dwell on it. Thank goodness for this precious baby growing in my belly! Everything happens for a reason right?

Katrina that Doctor sounds amazing! Glad it went so well :)

A vest is the item of clothing that goes under clothes or a onsie. With the poppers under the nappy. 

This is a vest - https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh70/kjordanj/Snapbucket/9D8ED590-2115-4F46-8084-B242FAFEF907_zpszpre2k5m.jpg

We tend to call onsies baby grows -
https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh70/kjordanj/Snapbucket/5175EB49-4071-413A-8F0A-038024E845CB_zpshof87hxk.jpg

What would you call them?


----------



## clynn11

In the US we call the vest a onesie, and what you would call a onesie we call a sleeper. Lol :)

And :hugs: BB I can only imagine how you're feeling. But I do believe (although it sounds so cliche) that these things do happen for a reason and this babe is meant to be there with you right now.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Thanks Cassidy. It's kind of bittersweet. I'm a firm believer in everything happens for a reason. I can't always find the reasoning behind it though. 

This baby is so so precious to us and so far seems to be growing big and strong. I'm just hoping it continues to grow strong. 26th July is not going to be a good day but I'm hoping that this little one can pull me through. I will be 15 weeks on that day so hoping for some movements to get me through! I felt Tristan at 16+2 so hoping its true about subsequent pregnancies. 

Wo I am rambling! Sorry :lol:


----------



## goldstns

Sandy- i agree w cassidy. Alia ALWAYS had hiccups... and she has them often still. Nothing to worth about.


----------



## TTCaWee1

Ellie always had hiccups too. Especially towards the end. They start swallowing amniotic fluid then later practice breathing so it makes sense they get hiccups often. 

Bb - ^^ what Cassidy said. Although I do call the sleepers "jammies" to Ellie. It's so funny the different terminology. You put the buttons under the diaper? Like beneath it??

I am one happy momma. Ellie slept from 8:30-4:45 &#128513;


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Harper has been getting a lot more hiccups lately too.. I think it's a good thing!!

I have to agree, BB.. this baby is meant to be!!!

9 days left until my due date. I seriously can't believe that at any moment, labor can (and will eventually) start! I walked around walmart with my mom last night for a long time while she shopped. I was sweating. Either it was hot in there, or i'm just huge.. not sure. LOL


----------



## Cowgirl07

Sandy I hear they are good for the baby. 
I can't wait to see Harper! All the babies actually. 
Afm went out for a drink with Dh and a friend last night, I only had one. Now I'm up early getting impatient for pictures


----------



## TTCaWee1

Katrina - your chart looks awesome! Higher than normal temp....I'm feeling that maybe something happened....&#128591;


----------



## brunettebimbo

TTCaWee1 said:


> Ellie always had hiccups too. Especially towards the end. They start swallowing amniotic fluid then later practice breathing so it makes sense they get hiccups often.
> 
> Bb - ^^ what Cassidy said. Although I do call the sleepers "jammies" to Ellie. It's so funny the different terminology. You put the buttons under the diaper? Like beneath it??
> 
> I am one happy momma. Ellie slept from 8:30-4:45 &#128513;

:rofl: What an idiot I am! That would be gross! I mean poppers over the nappy :lol:

Katrina your chart looks great!


----------



## goldstns

So I emailed the HR woman that is involved in the hiring of the job I had a phone interview for. She was sitting in on the interviews as well. I just couldn't stop thinking how mad I would be if I lost the job due to sounding uncertain about the schedule, when I am confident it would work great. If they don't select me because of other reasons, I get that... but not because of a silly schedule! Anyways, this is what I said... 
"Good morning Jodi,

I wanted to take a minute to clarify the question about the schedule, that was brought up in my phone interview. When asked the question on the spot, I didn't feel confident in fully saying I could work this schedule, however after talking with my family, I am confident this schedule would work. My family supports me working any other schedule that might arise because it would be a job I would enjoy.

Lastly, thank you to everyone that took the time to interview me for this position."


----------



## brunettebimbo

Sounds great Nikki :)


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Sounds great Nikki! That will reassure them that you would be perfect! FX for you!

so, I'm thinking about changing Harper's middle name to Elizabeth. My grandmother's name is Elizabeth, and her other granddaugher also has the same middle name. I thought how cool, and meaningful would it be if her great granddaughters middle name was the same as well? Plus, I think it sounds really pretty. Of course DH is like "eh". he says he likes it, but not as much and he will "think about it" .. Grrrr. It's a middle name! I know he's used to calling her that, but nothing has been set in stone yet.


----------



## goldstns

What was her middle name before?


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

It was going to be Harper Grace.. But I like Harper Elizabeth better. I like that it has meaning behind it. My grandmother had a very serious stroke nearly 13 years ago. She's held strong, and is still here. I think it's a neat tribute to her.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Nikki sounds great. 
I like Grace but that's my middle name I think doing it after grandparents is great. 
Afm pictures are done I think they went well. Plus I got my progesterone reading back 33 at 9 Dpo. If af doesn't come by next Thursday they want to do an hcg. I'm feeling pretty good.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

That's awesome Katrina!!!


----------



## HWPG

K, 33?! whoa! thats great!


----------



## Cowgirl07

I was pretty excited, plus I know what side the egg came from she said there was a cyst on the right side.


----------



## Disneybaby26

Katrina-that is an AWESOME number!!! So happy for you, at the very least the femara is doing it's job, fxd it's doing a lot more too!! :)

Sandy-Kay had the hiccups in utero like 5 times a day, and she still gets them just about 5 times a day!! LOL!!

Nikki-good call on calling the job back to clarify! Fxd for you!!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Katrina that is great!

Britt I think I like Elizabeth better with Harper!


----------



## TTCaWee1

I'm telling you Katrina, I think this is it!!!! 

I like Elizabeth better too

Nikki I think that sounds professional


----------



## goldstns

Thanks all!

Britt- I like the idea that it will have meaning.. I support it.

Katrina- nice number lady! did you O from the side with OUT the cyst?


----------



## Disneybaby26

The cyst is on the side that ovulation occurs. It's what carries the egg and hormones to trigger ovulation. After O you can still see the cyst for a few days until it dissolves.


----------



## Disneybaby26

Britt-I love Grace but like that Elizabeth has meaning!! :) they're both pretty!


----------



## frsttimemama

Britt, love Elizabeth.

Katrina, I'm with Rachel. I think tjis is it! Your chart is awesome! Glad pics went well.

Nikki, sounds great!

Rachel, glad she slept!

I know I have forgotten things.. sorry! My brain is less than functional lately.. lol.

25 weeks! 14 (or less! How about 12?!?..) to go! I have fat swollen pregnant feet and cankles. Ugh. Thanks for the reassurance about hiccups. I thought they were fine, too, and my first little guy had them all the time with no issue.. but you always wonder when people say things like that.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Yep on happened on the side of the cyst. I'm trying to not get excited. I don't even have any tests.


----------



## TTCaWee1

I'm chart stalking you Katrina!


----------



## frsttimemama

Me too!! Testing anytime soon? Super hopeful for you. I still say the third round is a charm!


----------



## wavescrash

Chart's looking pretty Katrina. Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Maybe Monday. Still have no tests, but we are going to town tomorrow and might get some. Today was super stressful, the bride was not prepared and I had to do tons of running around.


----------



## TTCaWee1

Is anyone's hair falling out? Mine has been shedding excessively for 2 1/2 weeks now. I'm afraid I'm going to go bald! I read it's from being postpartum and usually begins around 3 mo postpartum and by 1 year, hair is back to normal....omg what if I go bald?!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Yes mine did badly with Tristan. I had bald patches around my hairline! Mine lasted for ages. It has now grown back though.


----------



## goldstns

Mine too!


----------



## HWPG

Happy fathers day to everyone 's partners - male, female, baby born yet or not. I got OH a bunch of cycling clothes, he looks so yummy in the spandex!
Not sure why I woke up at 5am on a Sunday, but I suppose I might as well get up!


----------



## Cowgirl07

I woke up early too, might have been that I went to bed at 830 last night. Sheriff's department called at 130 am someone had a horse out and it wasn't mine that was just awesome. Happy fathers day to all fathers and gonna be fathers. We are taking my dad out for lunch.


----------



## Ingodshand

Happy father's day to all the daddies and to be daddies!

My hair hasn't started to fall out yet but i am ready! My hair is so thick right now!


----------



## frsttimemama

Mine didn't fall out that I recall, but I have a ton. I dont think it got thicker being pregnant either though.

Any suggestions on sunscreen that doesn't turn clothes orange? I burn! I hate sunscreen for that reason though..


----------



## frsttimemama

Another question .. I've been having stomach pain. Like right under my ribs, both sides, especially after eating or doing lots of walking which I I have been doing this weekend. Any thoughts why? I don't remember having it last time. It pretty much stops when I stop walking and sit down.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Is it wind? I struggled a lot with really painful trapped wind!


----------



## TTCaWee1

I had a lot of pain under my ribs starting at 26 weeks. It was from my uterus digging into my ribs. Or vice versa.


----------



## frsttimemama

Bb, its not that. Thanks though! How are you?

That may be the case Rachel. It JUST started probably Friday. And it isn't constant. It goes away.. pains just make me a little nervous. Lol.

I hate Father's Day as much as Mother's Day this year. How awful of me. I have much to be thankful for -- my heart just aches for my hubby because I know how hard Mother's Day was. He won't ever say anything though.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Thanks ladies.. I love Elizabeth too. DH hasn't brought it up again. I guess at this point, we'll decide when she's born. I'm not going to push it.


----------



## brunettebimbo

:hugs: I can't even begin to imagine. 

I'm doing good thanks. Still really sick though! I've been in bed since 7pm because I just can't get it to shift today!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Bb I hope you feel better. 
Hugs Sandy! 
Afm long day, but we are home now will probably be another early night.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

So yesterday evening I started getting BH or real contractions.. not sure which. It felt like the entire baby was balling up. My whole stomach would get really hard, and it was like I could feel all of her little body because everything was so tight, but it wasn't her moving, so I think it was contractions or BH. Evey thing would relax and then it would happen again a couple minutes later. I'm hoping this means that my body is gearing up. Other than this, I have had nothing to show i'm anywhere near going into labor.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Sounds like BH to me :)


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Well that's good. I haven't been getting any up until now.. I know it doesn't mean much, but as most of you know.. at 39 weeks pregnant, you will read into anything being a "sign" LOL. I'm trying so hard not too because I know I could go way over due but right now i'm just getting myself mentally to my due date. Once I get past it, that starts a whole new set of countowns.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Morning ladies! Happy Monday. 
I hope Harper shows up soon.
Afm I tested this morning and it was negative. I knew it would be.


----------



## TTCaWee1

Boo Katrina. Sorry it was negative. I'm still holding out hope though bc your chart looks so good


----------



## TTCaWee1

So I think we are entering the 4 month sleep regression...Ellie has been waking every 2 hours throughout the night and up early in the morning. I put her in bed with me at 4:30 this morning bc she was wide awake and I'm exhausted. Also, the swing is my enemy. She will only take naps in her swing. I hate it.


----------



## TTCaWee1




----------



## brunettebimbo

:lol: Love her top! What a cutie!


----------



## goldstns

So cute Rachel!! Alia's 4 month regression started at 3.5 months too.....good luck!!

Katrina keeping my fx! Hopefully it was just too early.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Awe what a cutie.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Katrina- How many DPO are you? I agree with Rachel. Your chart looks really good!

Rachel - Ellie is just precious! 

afm- feeling very crampy and my back is hurting.I'm also feeling more pressure down there, like maybe she's dropped a bit more. As much as i'm trying to ignore it, my body is def ramping up. My guess is probably just "pre labor" and nothing to get excited about, but at least I feel like i'm moving in the right direction.


----------



## Cowgirl07

I'm 13 dpo


----------



## frsttimemama

Katrina, ugh! Your chart looks so good! Still FX!!

Rachel, adorable outfit! Hope she sleeps better tonight so you can, too!

Britt, yay! Exciting! Hope she comes soon!

I feel kinda yucky today. And last night. Kinda.. nauseated and a nagging headache and exhausted! Home from our trip last night though. Back to work tomorrow. Laundry and cleaning and napping today. I'm such a go-getter! Haha. 

When do you guys think I should wash all of the baby clothes so they are vlean and ready? They have just been sitting in there for a year. I don't want to wait too long, but I don't want to do it too early either. I just don't know when he will come. Anything is possible. I'm just not sure what kind of time frame I guess. Thoughts?


----------



## brunettebimbo

I think I did it at about 36 weeks with Tristan.


----------



## TTCaWee1

I washed Ellie's things as I got them but only after 25 weeks because I was superstitious....

Katrina what kind of test did you use? Not even a squinter?


----------



## Cowgirl07

Frer nope not even a nice evap. I just looked still stark white. I give up.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

I started washing Harper's clothes when I got them, and then hung them/put them in a drawer. I figure they will be fine! 

Katrina- maybe you implanted late! I think there is still hope with that chart!


----------



## frsttimemama

I guess it's ok to wash them.a little at a time now then. Last time I washed as I got them.


----------



## Cowgirl07

I'd wash them but I'm a freak and don't like unwashed stuff.


----------



## frsttimemama

Me either Katrina. Itvwas washed for the first baby, but since it has been sitting for a year in drawers, I want it washed again. I just wasn't sure when.


----------



## RobertRedford

hi ladies! i just tried to get caught up and gave up-- i forgot how chatty this board is. hope you're all well. xoxoxo.

sending presents this week-- i swear! just so busy!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Still pretty uncomfortable. Been dealing with these BH ALL DAY. Guess i'm just waiting for them to stop or to become unbearable.

Just got my bill for my trip to L&D back a few weeks ago when I thought my water broke. $800. So I won't be going to L&D again unless i'm pretty damn sure i'm actually having a baby.


----------



## frsttimemama

Hi Amanda! How are you? Update??

Brit, ugh! How ridiculous! Hope she comes soon!!

I think I am officially too fat to breathe. I'm uncomfortable already. And still have 13.5 weeks left. I'm pretty sure I am bigger this time around.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Tornado watch for the next three hours how am I supposed to sleep.


----------



## clynn11

Sorry about the BFN Katrina but you are NOT OUT yet! Tornado watch, so scary! Keeping everything crossed that nothing touches down! <3 <3 <3

Britt- Ugh so much money! Craziness. Hope Harper makes her debut soon and that you know for sure when you're in labor! Can't wait to see her cute little face!!

Sandy- Sorry you're feeling crappy. But you are NOT FAT! You're pregnant, lady! <3 I've also heard you get bigger the second time round. Can't believe you're already 25 1/2 weeks!!!


----------



## frsttimemama

Katrina, Hubby had been watching the weather off and on all day. I thought of you! Hope you were able to stay safe! Thunderstorms and tornado watch/warnings are scariest at night for me. I think they are supposed to be headed our way today. Ugh.!

Cass, you're right. I'm just pregnant, but everything feels too big for breathing and moving. Already. I just can't believe it. Haha. I can't believe you're almost there! So exciting!

Ash, how are you?

Morgan?

I am so exhausted this morning. STILL. I don't get it. I slept pretty well for about 7 hours. ( Was going earlier, but a REALLY good TV show came on.. sucker!) I had crazy dreams last night.. I dreamed I had baby last night at 25.5 weeks and he was perfectly fine and big, the dates must have been wrong. The doctor didn't do a C-section. He wasn't my doctor.. He wouldn't listen. He didn't get why I was ticked. And I was up running around about 20 minutes afterwards. I was screaming and ranting and raving like a lunatic because I didn't have a C-section. I probably wore myself out in my sleep! Whew! Busy day today playing catch-up at work (and then some!) and groceries and laundry from vacay. Oh the exciiiiting life I lead! ;)


----------



## TTCaWee1

Ahhhh Ellie slept from 7:30 pm to 3:45 am, ate, then slept till 7. I think she was just so exhausted that she had no choice but to sleep. Now hopefully she takes some naps today...


----------



## frsttimemama

Yay! Glad you both got some rest!!


----------



## Lotalaughs16

Morning Ladies...

Rachel, sorry you're exhausted...I'm glad Ellie slept well last night!

Katrina, sorry about the bfn, I have really high hopes for you!! Hope those warnings were just that and no tornadoes touched down...I'm so glad I live where there are not usually tornadoes. I would have a whole head full of gray from worrying. 

Sandy, that does sound like a crazy dream...I definitely think dreams make you more tired sometimes lol

Cass, how are you feeling? I can't believe how close you are!!

umm also have we given up on the bump pics...I feel like its been months since one was posted on here!

AFM, I went to fitness bootcamp last night...my arms are KILLING me but it felt good to workout and its keeping my mind busy. I am sorta, kinda maybe thinking about testing next week but I don't really know when/if I o'd so i was just going to test like every other day or maybe every couple days just in case that small chance but I don't want to get my hopes up.


----------



## Cowgirl07

We were fine, the siren never even blew. Tornadoes are kinda common around here. My temp started a drop off I think. Looks like cycle 17 is about to start. 
Yay good for Ellie.


----------



## TTCaWee1

Sorry Katrina.


----------



## Kiamaria83

Katrina maybe clomid is the one for you . Don't give up
Hope all you girls are good . I haven't posted much as I am so sick still and tired plus throw a 2 year old into the equation and I have hardly any free time. We're off to Tenerife for 2 weeks at the end of June . I can't wait to relax on the beach. 
Britt any movement yet ? You're so close


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

nothing yet :( all the promising things that were going on yesterday, stopped.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Ill give femara a couple more months then switch.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Sorry about this month Katrina, but don't give up yet! it will happen!


----------



## frsttimemama

Totally just fell and rolled. Down the steps and sidewalk. Hoping to feel little man soon or going to ER for reassuance. Don't think I hit my belly but still nervous.


----------



## goldstns

Hope your OK sandy


----------



## Cowgirl07

Hope your ok.


----------



## frsttimemama

I'm sore and a little banged up, but mostly just scared to death.


----------



## frsttimemama

Got a few movements. Whew. Feeling better. Hopefully he's fine in there.


----------



## clynn11

I'm sorry Sandy that's so scary! Glad your getting movements though, i'm sure all is fine with your little man!! <3 <3

Nice getting some well deserved rest, Rachel! I'm totally gonna be the same way with work.. gonna hate leaving my baby girl!

Katrina- Charts don't mean everything!! Lol so against all of the scrutinizing we do and what we normally say! But my chart looked the crappiest it ever had my BFP month, I was convinced I was out with the way it was looking. Ya never know! Keeping everything crossed you get your babe soon, I'm gonna scream the day it happens with happiness for you!!!!

Brittney- FX for this cycle hun!! I'm feeling pretty good :) Getting big! Can't wait to have her here! Lol.

Britt- Sorry your baby girl isn't here yet. But she's gonna be here SOOOO SOON!!! Eeeek so exciting!!!!!


----------



## TTCaWee1

Hope all is ok Sandy. 

I'm back to work tomorrow after having 2 full days with my Ellie. Oh my I miss her already. It's so hard to leave her but I know I have to. Part of me hopes she wakes up tonight so I can snuggle her...


----------



## wavescrash

Hope everything's okay sandy! I don't know if it's standard procedure everywhere or just my hospital but when I fell during this last pregnancy in my 20-something week (23? 25?) I went to the er and they sent me to labor and delivery where you have to stay for observation until 24 hrs after the fall happened - just a heads up in case you decide to go get checked out.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Hope your ok Sandy!
I think I personally would go and get checked out anyway.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Scan went well today :) Baby measuring right on. Was even moving it's arms :cloud9:

https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh70/kjordanj/Snapbucket/14E49201-CF3B-4BAB-9F1F-D6B474D61D13_zps0a6lgfix.jpg


----------



## TTCaWee1

Look at that little gummy bear!


----------



## frsttimemama

Bb, great news :)

Glad you are doing well Cassidy!

I'm sore this morning, but okay. I'm feeling movements, but I'm still going to call my doc just in case they want to see me. I didn't hit my belly I am fairly certain although I honestly don't know how. I'm just trying SO hard not to be a completely crazy lady even though I get more nervous every day.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Bb yay look at that babe. 
Sandy I would call. 
Afm I'm pmsing like crazy, people think I'm pregnant on fb, it is hailing and I have to go to work.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

BB- awwww look at that baby!! 

Sandy - I would definitely call. Peace of mind is worth a million bucks.


----------



## frsttimemama

I called and talked to triage even though my doctor said I only should speak to her nurses -- they wouldn't put me through.. they are going to give them the message. They said as long as I'm not bleeding and he's moving, it should be fine.


----------



## Lotalaughs16

Sandy, glad you're ok...thats scary though

Katrina, do people think your pregnant on fb bc of the family pic?...the caption was a little confusing when I saw it the other day.


----------



## HWPG

K, i saw that caption also - it was a little confusing but still, people should PM you or something. i feel like if you announce, you ANNOUNCE. geesh people.
sandy, hope you feel better - movements are good, no bleeding is good. but i feel like if you want peace of mind, you should go in to be checked.


----------



## frsttimemama

My doctor called me back and said everything and is fine if he is moving and I am not bleeding. He is moving. I'm not bleeding. So I assume we are fine. She did say I should have called the on-call doctor though. Oops.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Glad everything is ok :)


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

glad everything is well sandy!

I'm feeling icky today. Nauseous, hot flashes.. yuck!! I wish it meant something was going to happen soon, but I have a feeling there is no reason for it.


----------



## goldstns

Sandy glad all is good!

Katrina sry ppl are Annoying on Feb, which is why I'm off it.

Alia had an awesome night!! And alia HATES green beans...can't blame her! But her face was soooo funny!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Yes because of the heading. If I announced I was pregnant it would be way more clear. Not confusing and I won't let a photographer do it. 
Sandy glad all is well. 
Nikki I love green beans.


----------



## goldstns

Another good nigh for alia.


----------



## TTCaWee1

So jealous. Ellie was up ever 1-2 hours. How long did it last for Alia?


----------



## Cowgirl07

Yay for alia.


----------



## frsttimemama

Yay Nikki!

Katrina, your chart still looks good!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Lol I'm 16 Dpo I'm supposed to go in for a beta if af doesn't come today. I'm not getting hopes up.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

How many DPO does AF normally come? It's a good sign the temp went up!


----------



## Cowgirl07

My normal l.p. is 14 days. Since I od early I expected her to show Tuesday.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

i've got my FX so hard for you~!!


----------



## TTCaWee1

Have you tested again? What time are you going?


----------



## Cowgirl07

No I haven't tested. I'm too chicken to call. I think af will come the minute I walk into the clinic. :haha: I guess. Ill ring them now.


----------



## frsttimemama

Ohhh exciting! When? Tell that it's stat!! Lol


----------



## wavescrash

Got my fx for you Katrina. Exciting that your temp went back up!


----------



## Cowgirl07

I called and they left a message with the fs. I hope I can get the labs done in town at the clinic and not have to drive to the hospital.
Nope they want to see me, she wanted to just do a pregnancy tests but I requested bloods. I can poas at home and it doesn't cost much. 130 is the appt.


----------



## wavescrash

1:30 today? Any idea how long it'll take them to get back to you with results?


----------



## clynn11

Ahhhhh katrina I so so hope this is it for you hun!!! Keeping absolutely everything crossed for you!!!


----------



## goldstns

Rachel Dont hate me, but took alia 2 weeks of the bad sleeping at 3.5 months old. What helped us was making her nap ever 2 hr max And moving bed time up to 7pm. Also adding another feed cuz she had a growth spurt.

Katrina excited for u, fx. I hope u didn't o on CD 21 instead.... pry us prego!!

Alia goes down at 630pm, then I go to bed at 9pm, then dh "dream feeds" at 1030pm ( before he goes to bed) and she wakes at 5am.... I'd prefer 530am(what alarm is set for), but I'll take it!!!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Appointment was canceled they just did blood work said it would take two hours to get results. If I od on day 21 our bd was way off, but my progesterone reading on day 22 was high 33.


----------



## goldstns

Great point. Sitting on edge of my seat for the next 2 hr!!


----------



## goldstns

We r going camping tomorrow!! Us, an infant and 2 big dogs....well see how it goes. Excited though!!


----------



## clynn11

Sounds like tons of fun Nikki! I wanna go camping! Or go to the coast! Lol

Katrina- Can't wait for results!!! AHH!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Lol last time they called the next day because the Dr has to review first.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

I hope they don't make you wait until tomorrow!


----------



## brunettebimbo

I hope they don't make you wait! FX!!


----------



## Cowgirl07

To be honest it won't bother me really, I'm sure I'm not pregnant. Well pretty convinced. Dh on the other hand is excited. I will have to let him down slowly.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Omg.. Harper is moving SO MUCH right now, and it HURTS. I'm getting so much downward pressure on my cervix. OUCH! Hopefully this means she's trying to get into just the right position! =]


----------



## Kiamaria83

Fx katrina. Praying for you


----------



## Cowgirl07

Come on Harper!


----------



## frsttimemama

Waiting impatiently!! Maybe they can just tell you?? They did for me.. fx soooo tight! 

Nikki, ohhh good luck! I love camping!!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Blood test was a negative and progesterone level is dropping so af should be here sometime. She is renewing my prescription.


----------



## TTCaWee1

&#128546; sorry. I was really hopeful for you


----------



## Ingodshand

So sorry Katrina!


----------



## frsttimemama

:( So sorry Katrina!!


----------



## goldstns

Sry hun


----------



## Cowgirl07

Thanks ladies! I love all the support


----------



## wavescrash

Sorry Katrina :/ But at least you got quick results so you know where things stand! FX for the next cycle!!


----------



## wavescrash

I don't know if anyone would have any idea but posting anyway.

So Monday night Hannah spent the night at my mom's house. She came home with some scrapes and scratches from playing outside, no big deal. Wednesday I noticed this little bump under her arm by her armpit and figured it was a mosquito bite from playing outside. Today I noticed it looked more swollen and red and painful. It hurts to the touch, doesn't seem to itch her like a bite would.

I posted this picture (she wouldn't sit still long enough so it's a bit blurry unfortunately) on my local mom group on FB and asked their opinion and a couple suggested applying witch hazel, so I got some at work & just put some on while she's sleeping. Several people said it looks like it could be MRSA and to have her seen by a doctor. My mom apparently told Tyler she can't believe I think it could be that. I have no idea which is why I asked for opinions but I got so many saying MRSA, so of course I'm going to think it's possible.

Anyone have any input/ideas here? She's supposed to go to my Grandma's tomorrow for the weekend. I work at 11am and my Grandma was gonna pick her up from my mom's (since she babysits.) Tyler wants us to both call into work (I would either call off entirely or just go in late, he'd go in late) so he can watch Leah while I take Hannah to the ER just to be safe, before she goes off to my Grandma's for the weekend. I don't have insurance for her right now so I can't just make a doctor appointment, unfortunately.

Am I crazy for thinking of taking her in? I don't want to go for nothing, if it's just a bug bite... but if it _were_ MRSA and I sent her to my grandma's all weekend, it going untreated, I'd feel horrible. But I know nothing about MRSA or if this could even be it.


Also, Leah seems to maybe have some reflux issues so I'm calling her ped in the next few days to schedule an appointment (her 4 mth check-up isn't until July 15 and that's too far away to put up with her screaming during bottles.)
 



Attached Files:







photo 1(3).jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 8


----------



## brunettebimbo

Katrina I'm sorry :hugs:

That looks like an infected bug bite to me. I'm not sure what I'd do in your position with insurance etc. I personally, if it was Tristan, would take him after a few days if it hadn't cleared up but I don't have to worry about cost etc here in the UK.


----------



## TTCaWee1

Waves is it warm? Firm? You could draw a line around the redness and if it spreads beyond the line then it's infected. Looks possibly infected to me but it's hard to tell


----------



## frsttimemama

Hard to say. Does look like it could be infected. Staph is a possibility always. Just hard to say. Go with your gut today after you see it. 

26 weeks! Only 13 to go! Yay! (91 days! Not that I am counting.. lol)


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Waves- I wouldn't wait too long. Looks like a bug bite. A few years ago I got a spider bite on my leg and ignored it. It started getting really bad with lines coming out and going UP my leg. I could barely walk. It was so infected. When I went to the doctors, they told me I was really close to getting sepsis. Not trying to scare you, but if you are worried at all, you should get it looked at.


----------



## brunettebimbo

I'm crampy today and have lower backache. I hope it's nothing to worry about :(


----------



## Cowgirl07

Waves it looks infected to me, my friends little boy got into something and his eye swelled shut, he had to go on steroids. They think it was an allergic reaction to some bug or weed. 
Afm cramps suck! I want to go back to bed.


----------



## HWPG

cramps really, truly do suck. at the first sign of pink/spotting, days before my period, i would start loading up on ibruprofen. then day of, i would take drugs, get my heating pad, and call in sick. so sorry K. blech!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Well.. I am not dilated or effaced AT ALL. Doctor said he couldn't sweep my membranes even if he wanted to. He said he highly doubted i'd be in labor before my next appointment next friday. So I go back on 6/27 for a 40 minute sonogram and to check to see if i've made any progress. If nothing happens over the weekend, I'm going to be induced on Monday 6/30. 

To say that i'm upset is a bit of an understatement. I've felt SO rotten the past couple days, that I swore my body was doing something. This is exactly why I didn't want to do cervical checks. Nothing like feeling like your body isn't doing what it's supposed to. I know it doesn't mean much, but my doctor said the fact that NOTHING has happened didn't give him much hope. So here's to hoping that SOMETHING happens between now and next Friday. What it does mean, is that I know that I only have to endure 4.5 more days of work. I am leaving friday 6/27 at 1pm and that's it. So, there's that. Also, if I make it that far, i'll get to see Harper's little chubby face on the sonogram. 

So going to go about my weekend as if i'm NOT 40 weeks pregnant and walk a lot, and maybe even do some swimming if it's warm enough.


----------



## frsttimemama

Sorry Katrina! I agree. They do. :(

Britt, so frustrating! I didn't progress on my own either. I was 1 cm for weeeeeks. Even after 3 rounds of cervadil being induced. :(So I feel your frustration. Hopefully your body decides it's tired of being pregnant. Lol. What about sex? I have read that can help.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Thanks Sandy. We haven't BD in months. Last time we tried it was extremely uncomfortable. Plus, I just really don't want too, and my DH doesn't really get into it when he can tell i'm not. I really don't want to do it just because It might help. I know that sounds bad, but i'm just not into preggo sex, especially THIS huge. 

I feel like at this point, i'm just going to live my life. I'm not going to try all these crazy methods to make her come. She'll either come or she won't, and i'll be induced. 

The pressure i'm feeling today is insane. I'm not sure what she's doing, but my stomach feels like it's going to bust open. Sitting down is REALLY not comfortable, and standing up does give me some relief. Of course I have a desk job, so i'm sitting ALL DAY.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Ugh Britt I'm sorry. That stinks.


----------



## Lotalaughs16

Katrina, I'm so sorry :hugs:

Britt, sorry you haven't progressed...I can't imagine how you're feeling but at least there is an end in sight!

Waves, I am such an anxious person...I would get that checked out.


----------



## frsttimemama

Understandable. Just a thought. :)

This little guy is practicing field goals I think! And I may be having a few braxton hicks contractions every now and again. It just gets tight.. no pain. Normal? Too early?


----------



## HWPG

britt, i'm not nearly as far and i totally understand everything you're saying. i'm uncomfortable sitting, but while standing gives some relief in my belly, it's not feasible to stand all the time. i would like to have sex, actually, but then when we get there i cant breathe or feel HUGE and un sexy and OH is not putting much before-hand effort in, so it's sorta like "oh, ok, well that didnt take as long as i expected". and my stomach also feels like it's going to burst; yesterday we went for a walk and i was "carrying" my belly - supporting it underneath with my hands clasped together. it just feels like it could fall off - and i have LOTS of numbness in my belly skin. it's a weird mix of being numb and itchy. i was telling someone yesterday that while pregnancy in a whole big picture of nine months is a miracle, and a fascinating experience, and such - the day to day is tough. i'm tired even though i'm sleeping; i walk slow, and awkwardly; it takes me twice as long to get anywhere than anyone else; i cant pick things up anymore; i dont want to be treated differently, but i wanted to be treated differently. Etc. 
at least you know when you're LAST day will be - so a light at the end of the tunnel!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

You are so right Mirolee! That's a great way to describe it! Looking back pregnancy has flown, but here at the end when you are huge and uncomfy and swollen, every day feels like 3 days. To be told I have potentially another 10 days, makes me very sad. I know everyone says "oh you'll miss being pregnant!" but it doesn't make me feel better. I've never been more uncomfortable in my life. I just want to meet my little girl now. She's full term.. she can come now!!


----------



## Disneybaby26

Katrina-so sorry!!

Waves-that does look a little angry-I'd keep an eye on it and def take her in if it isn't better today!

Brit-I think that's kinda crap for the doctor to say!! My best friend wasn't dilated of effaced AT ALL at her last appt and then the next day BOOM water broke-baby 12 hours later...it happens ALL THE TIME 0 to baby!! Weird thing for the doc to say-disregard!!

I've been nauseas for four days straight and taking pregnancy tests LOL-DH thinks it's funny for me to be on top and not let me off when he finishes!! It wouldn't be the end of the world but id rather the babies not be born 11 months apart!!! Everything is neg-I think maybe just allergies! :)


----------



## Cowgirl07

Got my drugs for this cycle femara 2.5 mg day 4-10, estradiol day 11-19, progesterone day 19-28. I called about taking estrogen after o and haven't heard back. Either way this is going to be a fun month. Lol On the plus side it wasn't billed as fertility all the new drugs are for menopause.


----------



## Disneybaby26

Katrina- so glad that it seems like the doctor is wing really proactive!! Fxd for you on these news drugs and this new cycle!!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

thanks Kara.. that makes me feel better! I read a bunch of articles today about how the cervix is "not a labor magic 8 ball!" and how it means nothing, and even if you are 0/0 it doesn't mean you can't go into labor the next day. 

I'm having some CRAZY BH again today. My entire stomach is getting tighter, tighter, tighter and then I can't ignore it. Then it slowly releases. Hope this is a sign of real labor around the corner.

Also, going to try the sex tonight and see if that does anything. It's only fair to DH, and it could also help, so will give it a shot. LOL.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Fx that it helps Britt.


----------



## asmcsm

Britt don't give up hope yet! My apt the week before my due date I was 0 dilation and 50% effaced and my midwife said she thought I'd most likely go overdue. Next week I was having contractions all night and even in the waiting room at my apt and she checked me and I was dilated to 2 and 85% effaced. 5 hours later I was admitted to the hospital and Lux came the next morning right on her due date!


----------



## HWPG

K, make sure you ask for progesterone after O, not estrogen.


----------



## asmcsm

Sorry I've not been keeping up much ladies. Finally got a moment to post my birth story.

Last Wednesday at around 12:30am I started getting contractions that were a lot stronger than my typical BH so I downloaded an app and started timing them. They were about 10 minutes apart and lasted about 1 1/2-2 minutes ad I was having a lot of bloody show. I tried sleeping between them but it just wasn't happening. I called into work because I wasn't really sure if I'd be progressing much or not then of course around 8am they started to space out to about 10-15 minutes apart. So I grabbed my exercise ball and started bouncing for a while hoping that they would pick up again. It wasn't until about 1pm that they started picking up again and were about 6-8 minutes apart. I had my weekly apt at 2:20 and the waiting room was packed so needless to say I was pretty uncomfortable sitting in the waiting room trying to breathe through my contractions without drawing attention. Finally I got in and the midwife checked me and I was about 85% effaced and barely 2 cm dilated. She said that she could peel baby's forehead and top of her nose. I told her how far apart my contractions were and she said she expected that I'd be in the hospital later that night or the next morning. Definitely a nice change from the previous eek when she said she thought I'd be overdue. Well, having her check me helped speed things up. When we got home I was timing my contractions which were getting stronger and closer together. By about 6 they had gotten to 5-6 minutes apart and 2 mins long for about an hour. At this point I was in the hallway draped over my exercise ball sobbing through contractions. I have a low pain tolerance. I definitely began changing my mind about my birth plan. I asked DH to call L&D and they said that they usually like you to be about 3-4 minutes apart for an hour with bloody show but that they would pull my file so they were ready when I did come in. I waited about half an hour and told DH that I didn't want to wait anymore so he packed up the car and we headed to L&D. Of course, my contractions were strong and close together when I got there but as soon as they got me all hooked up and had me laying there they slowed down :? she checked me and I had dilated to a 3 which was good news since only a couple hours earlier I was a 2. The nurse had me get up and walk around for half an hour to try and get the contractions to pick up again and they definitely did. By the time I got back to the bed, they were at 2-3 minutes apart and I had dilated to a 4. Finally they decided to admit me. She said she had read my birth plan and my only response was that I wanted the epidural. I know in my birth plan it said no, but I had definitely changed my mind. By this time they had gotten a call that another woman was coming in and so they wanted to wait until they admitted her to call our midwife and let her know. Meanwhile I'm hating every second of my contractions and telling DH that "I just want the fucking epidural already!" Finally around 9:30 nurse came in and they gave me an IV and she started me on fluids and some pain meds to take the edge off the contractions until I could get my epidural. Meanwhile my midwife had called back to say to check baby girls presentation since earlier she'd had her face toward my cervix which if she still did I'd have to get a C-section. Fortunately they only felt the suture marks on her skull so she had moved her head into the right position. Fast forward to about 12:30 I was at 6cm, finally they moved me to the delivery room and the anesthesiologist came to give me the epidural. Was pleasantly surprised when it was someone that I knew. He was a client at my work so it made it a lot easier to relax with him poking things near my spine. DH on the other hand almost passed out while holding my hand through it and had to sit with his head between his knees. Once it started to kick in it was soooo nice, however, my left side wasn't numbing as well so I had to press my little button to up the dose a few times to get it to catch up to the right side. At this point I had basically been awake 40 hours so it was so nice to get some sleep. I woke up at 6am because my midwife had called and asked the nurse to check my progress. My contractions had slowed down but when the nurse went to check me I was at 10 and my waters burst all over the bed as soon as she stuck her fingers up there. At this point they started pitocin to get my contractions sped up for pushing and my midwife said she'd be in about 7:30. It was a strange feeling to be able to wiggle my toes and kinda shift my legs but have them be dead weight and I could feel the pressure in my bottom when the contractions were coming but not the pain. At 8am she came in and took a look and said she could already see baby girl's head and told me that with the epidural pushing could take 30 mins to 3 hours, so she went to change and came back about 10 minutes later. My mom and nurse held my legs and DH held my head out of fear of passing out if he was down there lol. I was surprised how fast I figured out how to push. At 8:29, so about 19 minutes of pushing, Lux was born. I can remember how relieved I was to hear a little gurgling cry right after her head came out, before her body had even come out. As soon as she was out they put her on my stomach and she peed and pooped on me immediately lol. Fortunately for me, I had no tears in my perineum and I had requested no episiotomy. However when Lux came out she had a hand next to her face as usual and I did get a minor tear on my labia, but other than the couple stitches for that my midwife said it looked like I hadn't even pushed a baby out of there. We did skin to skin as soon as she was wiped off and my mom had cut the cord and also had her latch on and feed a bit. They gave us a little time to hold her and my sister came to visit us in the delivery room then my bosses came by to take some pictures for us. After everyone left, DH gave her her first bath then I got to go take a shower before they moved us to our room. Overall, I'm super happy with how her birth went, even though I didn't stick to my original birth plan. Really, I got most of what I wanted and I'm totally okay with the fact that I decided I needed the epidural.


----------



## wavescrash

asmcsm said:


> It was a strange feeling to be able to wiggle my toes and kinda shift my legs but have them be dead weight and I could feel the pressure in my bottom when the contractions were coming but not the pain.

Aww congrats :) No birth plan EVER goes as planned, which is why I've never made one lol. Glad it was a relatively easy labor and delivery though! Yay Lux :)


I totally agree though (with what I quoted up there.) For my c-section, they did my epidural and laid me down and every few minutes the anesthesiologist would ask if I could feel my legs/toes. After like 10 minute I started freaking out because I could still feel and wiggle my toes, so I panicked thinking I'd be able to feel the surgery. I seriously kept telling him, "I can feel my toes. I can move my toes! I CAN MOVE MY TOES STILL, IS THAT OKAY?" I probably drove him crazy until he told me I wasn't supposed to be completely numb lol. I was still paranoid I'd feel the incision until they started without me even realizing it lol. Such a weird feeling.


----------



## wavescrash

CantHrdlyWait said:


> Well.. I am not dilated or effaced AT ALL. Doctor said he couldn't sweep my membranes even if he wanted to. He said he highly doubted i'd be in labor before my next appointment next friday. So I go back on 6/27 for a 40 minute sonogram and to check to see if i've made any progress. If nothing happens over the weekend, I'm going to be induced on Monday 6/30.

So sorry to hear you've made no progress so far but try not to be too let down! I was 3-4cm for several weeks with Leah and still made it to my c-section date/39weeks lol. Heck, I started dilating at 32 or 33 weeks and no luck on going into labor myself.

And then Ashley went from 0cm to 2cm and then admitted within a week basically. ANYTHING can happen. Your body is definitely gearing up, which is a good sign. Good luck mama. Harper, we all want to meet you so hurry up ;)



TTCaWee1 said:


> Waves is it warm? Firm? You could draw a line around the redness and if it spreads beyond the line then it's infected. Looks possibly infected to me but it's hard to tell

It looks like a pen-tip sized scab and is red around it. The scab part feels hard underneath but not the rest of it. I don't think it felt warm. It looked less red/swollen this morning so I put more witch hazel on it and let it go. She's at my grandma's house now, for the weekend, and I have her keeping an eye on it. I'm going to call in the morning to follow up.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Ashlee love the birth story :)


----------



## TTCaWee1

Congrats again Ashlee! How has DH been? Are things better now that Lux is here?


----------



## Cowgirl07

congrats Ashlee! Awesome job. 
Mirolee I know they gave me progesterone for the later part in my cycle. I don't know if the estrogen will delay o and that's why I will be on it so long, or if she only wanted me to use it until i od and then not use the rest. I forgot she was out of the office until Monday. But I won't o for about two weeks, so it's not a pressing thing.


----------



## asmcsm

Lol Amanda, I was surprised that I could still wiggle my toes and kinda move. I was thinking I wouldn't be able to move or feel anything at all. I'm actually grateful that I could because I was a little freaked out about not being able to push or feel anything going on down there.

Thanks BB!

Thanks Katrina! 

Rachel, thank you! DH has actually been stepping up quite a bit. He's been keeping up the house, making sure I took the prescriptions my dr had given me, making sure I always have something to drink or eat and even taken over most diaper changes. The last couple days I had some breast feeding breakdowns. Lux wasn't latching correctly and it was causing a lot if nipple damage and pain. I think the poor guy felt pretty helpless with me and the baby crying at feeding time so he called the lactation consultant yesterday and she came to help. Turns out that because I'm already large chested and also am producing a large volume of milk my breast isn't being compressed enough for we mouth the latch around it so she was just chewing on my nipple making it flat and bloody. They were so engorged that she tried to hand express som milk and couldn't compress them enough to get any out so we had to pump and compress them. I ended up feeding lux and then pumping an additional 5oz after. And she showed DH how to help me compress my breast so that lux can latch easier . But now I have to pump a little before to get my nipple to stick out more then feed her then pump both breasts after she's done to keep it from happening again. And she told me to got topless most of the time if I can help it to help the damage on my nipples heal. So happy that DH called her though because it's made feeding so much less painful even though it's a bit annoying to have to pump right after. He's doing good, trying to be as helpful as possible. Only time I get frustrated with him is at night because he sleeps through everything and I could use some help during night time feeding


----------



## Cowgirl07

That's awesome of him Ashlee. I'm glad you got some help.


----------



## morganwhite7

Kara- I've been so nauseous too, and I tested!! (- obviously lol) Also did a few OPKs to see if I was ovulating.. not on BC yet so just trying to figure out my body. No period yet since it stopped at 4 weeks PP! I need a good year before I consider trying again so it's a bit scary.

Sandy- SO FAR ALONG! Wow I hope all is well with you!

Mirolee- You too! Love that pic of you on the bike, I can't believe the belly! (in a good good good way!!)

Ashlee- Beautiful birth story!! She is gorgeous, I can't believe she's over a week old already. Enjoy it.. somehow mine is 2 months now and I have no idea how that happened!!!

BB- Don't think I said congrats on the bean sonogram yet.. so so exciting!! Have you told Tristan yet or will you wait?

Katrina- Yay for new drugs and an exciting cycle and hopefully a little bean! 

Britt- Nothing worked for me either! Just enjoy these last few days.. After they booked my induction I kind of gave up trying knowing that it was inevitable now! I can't wait to see her! You are also looking GREAT and that belly is beautiful :)

AFM- Sorry I suck ladies.. been so busy but reading along still! Everything is wonderful with us.. Just soaking up every moment! <3

Oh and Britt, about "missing it all when you're not pregnant anymore"... I DO NOT FEEL THAT WAY!!! I'm sure Waves can attest to that too lol, not sure about other FTMs, but this baby feels so much better on the outside!! Lol


----------



## brunettebimbo

We haven't told him yet. We plan on taking him to our scan on the 30th :)


----------



## asmcsm

Thanks Morgan. I know, I can't believe she's a week old already either. It's gonna go by so fast :? I also don't miss being pregnant. I'm so happy to be able to move around again and not struggle to get up or tie my shoes


----------



## TTCaWee1

Glad to hear he has stepped up. And kudos to him for calling the lc for you. That is awesome that you are mass producing. Once she starts eating more hopefully it will get better. I am quite proud of my boobies bc last night I woke up with them swollen into my armpits and soaking wet because they exploded in my sleep. I fed Ellie on one side and pumped 4 oz out of the other. That's more than I usually get from 2 boobs combined! I'm sure it was just a fluke though and it won't happen again. Last night Ellie also slep from 9-3 without waking up for the first time in days. She's been in bed with us for a few days bc she was waking every hour or so and momma needs her sleep. Last night she slept in her bed though. We are going to a baby shower today and another tomorrow.


----------



## frsttimemama

Ashlee, I'm glad your birthing experience was a good one and that all went well. I don't blame you for changing your mind on an epidural. I can only imagine how painful it is! I'm nervous about getting an epidural (I really really hope I have the same anesthesiologist as last time -- he was great and apparently he's a good family friend which is reassuring) and being awake for a C-section!

Morgan, I know! It's crazy how fast/slow it went! As for missing being pregnant, I missed it last time because that was all I had of my little man, but I'm not really sure I'll miss it this time as long as all goes well. I have been a freakin nervous wreck the whole time! Haha. Who would miss THAT?! Glad you guys are doing well. I figured you were just busy enjoying Marley. :)

Rachel, glad Ellie let you get some sleep! Awesome about milk production. Hope it stays that way for you. 

BB, that will be neat. I think my mom and MIL would like to go to some scans so they will probably be going before too long. It's nice to share. :)

Britt, hope you've made some progress!

AFM, I'm pretty sure I have allergies. I am stuffy and watery eyes like all the time. Ugh! I don't think I can take anything good so I'm just suffering through it. At least they aren't as bad as some! Last night we worked on the baby's room. I washed up everything from newborn to 0-3 months, put stuff away that we'd been given, got rid of a few things that weren't going to work or I didn't want, finished packing up our first son's personal things that needed to be taken down, etc. I didn't even cry. I'm not sure whether to feel proud or sad about that, but I just told myself that it had to be done. It's time to get ready for this baby because really he could come at any given time now and live, and what's happened has happened. We can't change it, and it's time to take another step forward. I need a few more heavy sleepers in 0-3, to go through my 3-6 and 6-9 to see what I have and what I need to get (love to hit garage sales! I got 20 items for $5 yesterday!!), gotta get a carseat and stroller, and I think we are pretty much good to go with the exception of a few decorating things that I want to do. I'm not sure if we are going to have a shower or not. We also talked about a couples BBQ to celebrate, more like a diapers and wipes deal because we truly don't need much at all.. I feel like we should celebrate him somehow, but I'm not sure. We'll see I guess. We went out to the cemetery last night, and I didn't even cry. I kind of feel bad, and I kind of feel proud. The emotions are sure confusing. Wednesday will mark a year. So hard to believe it's been a year since our lives were turned totally upside down! Sorry ladies, I'm a rambling fool today. I'll stop now and drink my coffee and go fold laundry and bake a cake for dinner at my mom's today.. haha. Have a great Sunday!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Hugs Sandy! I'm glad your doing well. 
Afm nothing to exciting femara starts tomorrow. I'm going to a bridal shower today, I hope it's fun.


----------



## frsttimemama

Sciatica is killllling me last night and today. Any suggestions? ?


----------



## clynn11

No need to apologize Sandy, I can't even fathom all of the emotions you deal with on a daily basis. You're strong, lady, and I'm so happy your rainbow babe is on the way <3 Sorry allergies are getting you. My poor sister has been so stuffed up lately it's crazy lol. The only thing that helped/helps my sciatica is a heating pad. 

Katrina- THIS MONTH IS THE MONTH!!! FX!

Morgan- So glad to hear from you and that all is well. Love the pictures on my facebook and IG feeds <3 She's so freaking adorable!!! 

LOL at testing ladies... someone is gonna become pregnant again before I even give birth!!! Hahahaha. Not that that would be a bad thing... not bragging or anything... but 'our group' sure has the cutest babies i've ever seen ;)

BB- 8 days until your scan! So exciting!!! Can't wait to see how much your little peanut has grown!!!

Ash- beautiful birth story, and Lux is too adorable. I loved meeting her the other day and made me soooooo broody and anxious for Zuri to get here!!!

Waves- Hope that Hannah's owie has cleared up :/ poor baby girl! Also love the pictures of Leah that fill up my IG feed, those freaking cheeks kill me every time! She's so chunky and adorable!!!!

34 weeks tomorrow Mirolee!! Woot woot! Our babies are growing so fast!!!

Happy due date day Britt :hugs: Hoping that Harper makes her appearance soon. Are you the first in the group to make it past her due date?? She's gonna be here ANYTIME and can't wait to see that adorable face!!! Did you try BD'ing?! Lol

Brittney- How are you doing? Where are you at in your cycle?

Nikki- Hope you're having a blast camping and that all went smoothly!

AFM, can't believe my ticker only says 40 days to go! So crazy! I feel really big and I know Zuri is cramped in there... I don't get many big movements anymore just lots of rolling and pushing and LOTS of hiccups!! LOL! Appointment on July 2nd for group b strep test and an ultrasound to measure fluids/position, etc. Then every week appointment after that until she's born! Eeek!


----------



## Cowgirl07

She will be here soon Cassidy! 
I hope so, my Dr wanted me to up my caloric intake to try to gain weight. I hate it, I feel like I'm going to explode. I normally have about 2500 a day, now it's closer to 3000. I hate complaining about being skinny. But it's ridiculous.


----------



## wavescrash

clynn11 said:


> Waves- Hope that Hannah's owie has cleared up :/ poor baby girl! Also love the pictures of Leah that fill up my IG feed, those freaking cheeks kill me every time! She's so chunky and adorable!!!!

Thanks :) She's so chubby lol. Yeah, Hannah's boo-boo is all gone. Must have just been a bug bite, thankfully. I have to call Leah's doc in the AM and try to get an appointment for Tuesday or Wednesday to discuss possible reflux/meds. She's become fussier and spits up so freaking much compared to how she was just two weeks ago :/



asmcsm said:


> Lol Amanda, I was surprised that I could still wiggle my toes and kinda move. I was thinking I wouldn't be able to move or feel anything at all. I'm actually grateful that I could because I was a little freaked out about not being able to push or feel anything going on down there.

Haha yeah I know what you mean. I'd had epidurals with both previous deliveries so I knew what those were like. I just expected that I'd be MORE numb because I was being cut open, so I totally panicked lol.



morganwhite7 said:


> Oh and Britt, about "missing it all when you're not pregnant anymore"... I DO NOT FEEL THAT WAY!!! I'm sure Waves can attest to that too lol, not sure about other FTMs, but this baby feels so much better on the outside!! Lol

Hahahaha. I have moments where I miss being pregnant but then I remember how miserable I was and I don't want to go through that again lol. But I have so many pregnant friends and all the bump pictures and talk of movement and ultrasounds makes me miss it.


----------



## frsttimemama

Thanks Cass. It's better this morning .. for now. It was yesterday, too! You are so close! Yay! 

Katrina, I hear ya about HAVING to eat more. It's hard! I say milkshakes! ;) Lol

Glad Leah's arm is better!

Working hard on my "happy" face today. Struggling with the "a year ago.. if only's" but hindsight is 20/20 and God had a greater plan and I have a LOT to be thankful for. Just gotta get thru Wednesday. And I am tired of 85-90 degrees with 3000% humidity. Makes me wanna move to Alaska! Haha


----------



## Lotalaughs16

Katrina, I'm praying and praying for you!! hope these new meds do the trick :hugs:

Ashlee, congrats, glad Lux's arrival went well. Also glad DH is stepping up and helping you out, that is one added stress you do not need after you have a baby so its good that he's taking responsibility for his family...its also really sweet that he called the lactation consultant for you...I can't imagine my hubby doing that for me...he would probably call my mom lol :)

Sandy, I can't imagine the emotions of losing a child so feel free to ramble on whenever you want...that's what we're here for! I just saw on FB a girl had a BabyQ for her shower (hehe get it, like BBQ) you should do that!

Morgan, I've been stalking your FB and instagram pics, Marley is so cute and growing so fast!

Waves, every time I see pics of Leah I can't believe how big she's getting...I love the pics you take of the girls on the chair...what a great way to see them grow up.

BB, can't believe you're already 10 weeks!! 

Cassidy, crazy that you're almost at weekly appts...Zuri will be here so soon! I'm on CD 27...tested this morning and it was negitive...which I kind of expected...don't really know if/when I O'd and we only dtd a few times this month but I thought I'd give testing a try anyways...I may test again at the end of the week.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Sandy I can't even begin to imagine how your feeling :hugs:

Is stretchy CM at 10 weeks pregnant normal? I've had quite a bit today so freaking out a little


----------



## Cowgirl07

Bb I'm pretty sure that's normal. 
Lol my Dr suggested milkshakes too. The 24 hrs has station in town has good ones they are 500 calories and two dollars I think, Dh bought me one last week. Downed my femara this morning, and my Dr office called back. She had to ask the Dr about my questions though.


----------



## Cowgirl07

I'm supposed to take estrogen until cycle day 19, it might push back o. But will help my lining and egg. Then I start progesterone on day 19. To help with supposed implantation, I will have a blood test on July 19, to do a beta. On a Saturday. So I will be on drugs for the next 24 days.


----------



## asmcsm

I'm starting to feel really bad for dairy cows....I feel like I'm constantly strapped to a pump or have a baby on my boob. I pumped 4oz from my right and 3.5 from my left even after feeding for 25mins. I know that I'll be grateful for it when I go back to work since I'm able to store it but for right now I'd like to be able to do something other than eat , sleep occasionally and produce milk


----------



## asmcsm

Also, anyone have issues with baby fighting sleep at night? During the day I can feed her and she's out like a light but at night when she wakes up to eat she's impossible to get back to sleep. And it's not like she sleeps all day either, she was up a lot yesterday and I hoped that meant she would sleep more through the night but I was wrong


----------



## frsttimemama

Katrina, i hope that's the magic combo!

Ashlee, I'm sorry! I can't imagine how frustrating that must be! I am totally bottle feeding. It freaks me out. I've had friends make that same comparison.. does she have her days and nights mixed up?


----------



## Disneybaby26

Ashlee- it will probably take a little while for her to get her daytime/nighttime distinguished. Make sure she's in a well lit sunny room during the day and in a very dimly lit room at least an hour before bedtime. She'll get the hang of it eventually! How often is she getting up?


----------



## goldstns

Ashlee- that is normal for DH... mine NEVER hears Alia at night either!

Sandy- stay strong babe! Totally understandable to be sad.

Alia LOVED camping!!! It was a wonderful weekend!!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Glad camping went so well!


----------



## asmcsm

She honestly only gets up 2-3 times a night but she will not go back to sleep. It takes me at least an hour to get her back to sleep whereas during the day she'll usually go right to sleep. I've been making DH leave the blines open to keep the house brighter the last couple days because he always has them closed but soon far it hasn't helped


----------



## asmcsm

Just had a postpartum apt so she could check my stitches and uterus size. Only one of the stitches is left and almost all healed up. Uterus has gone down a lot too which is great. And most exciting of all, I'm back at my pre-baby weight already! Super stoked on that!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Awesome Ashlee! That didn't take long


----------



## asmcsm

I know! I don't think it would take long because I had only gained 17 and she was about 7.5 lbs of that but I definitely did NOT think that it would be that quick!


----------



## wavescrash

Ashlee - yeah unfortunately with kids, the longer they stay awake, the harder it is for them to sleep well at night. Even at 2 years old it's that way with Hannah still.


----------



## TTCaWee1

Also Ashlee try to keep it dark at night, don't talk...just give her the boob and get her back to sleep. I found that really helped Ellie in the beginning. 

Anyone heard from Britt since this am???


----------



## Cowgirl07

Nope I hope she is just enjoying her time with Harper.


----------



## Disneybaby26

Rachel- she posted on Facebook!

Kay all of a sudden thinks its really fun to practice rolling over as soon as I put her down for the night, which leads to frustrating crying bc she can only get on her side, good times! Eventually she gives up and ends up sleeping on her side, now I'm going to have to try to get her to at least alternate sides, ugh!


----------



## clynn11

Sandy, have you decided on a name for your baby boy?? I can't remember.. sorry! <3

And Colette- how are you?? Did you end up finding out gender??

*Morgan-* I went through and typed up the information to update the front page. You can copy and paste when you get the chance.. no rush ;)

THE GIRLS- (over halfway there!) Due Date:
*Bubs- Emily.....................BORN 10/31/13! Gabriel James
*Goldstns- Nikki................. BORN 1/05/14! Alia Makayla
*TTC- Rachel....................... BORN 3/03/14! Eliana Rae
*Waves- Amanda................ BORN 3/06/14! Leah Katherine
*Ingodshand- Sarah............. BORN 4/08/14! Evan Allan
*Disney- Kara........................ BORN 4/14/14! Makayla May
**Jury- Julie............................ BORN 4/14/14! Olivia Lynne/Grayson Lucas
*mwhite7- Morgan................... BORN 4/24/14! Marley Jaye
*MrsAMK- Molly........................ BORN 4/26/14! Gabriel Silas
*Pdx- Sonia.............................. BORN 6/07/14! Sara
*asmcsm- Ashlee...................... BORN 6/12/14! Lux Adele
*CantHrdlyWait- Britt................ BORN 6/23/14! Harper Grace
*Clynn11- Cassidy.......................... 8/01/14 Zuri Lynn
*HWPG- Mirolee............................... 8/04/14 Aleksandr Julian
*KirbyT16- Kayla.............................. 8/14/14
*frsttimemama- Sandy..................... 9/26/14
*STG- STG! ................................. 10/13/14
* brunettebimbo- BB .................... 1/17/15
* Prgirl_11- Marie ...................... ?/??/15
RobertRedford- Amanda
Cowgirl07-Katrina
Lotalaughs16- Brittney
NDT- Nichole


----------



## morganwhite7

Page is updated! :)


----------



## Cowgirl07

Wow look at all those babies.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Ashlee that's great news :)

Baby Harper is beautiful :D


----------



## frsttimemama

Awesome Ash!!

I must have missed something because I didn't even know Britt was in labor! Hope all went well.

Nikki, glad Alia loved camping!

Any tips for sleeping better, having more energy and motivation? It's gonna be a long 12time weeks if I can't get energy and motivation. Lol


----------



## goldstns

I didn't know about harper either.


----------



## Kiamaria83

Congrats Britt . She's lovely.
No cass I didn't find out so it will be a nice surprise.
Is Marie pregnant ?


----------



## clynn11

Britt posted on the fb page about 4.30aam yesterday that she was a at the hospital with pretty consistent contractions. Announced harper was here about 16 hours later!

And yes, Marie is pregnant! Got another BFP but this time lines are progressing and hcg tripled when she's only had her blood tests show hcg leaving her system. Rainbow babe! Her first scan is July 5th.


----------



## Disneybaby26

Looking for some input from you ladies!

We are planning a HUGE family Disney trip for the end of Sept. 2015 (25+ people). Makayla will be about 18 months old. DH and I are having a hard time kind of "family planning". Like I've said before, we really want to have the kids close in age and were planning on trying by Christmastime. BUT, this trip is creating a hitch in the plan bc i'll have to be very careful about being pregnant/not being able to fly/having a newborn.

SO...We can either try basically immediately July/August (if my cycles even come back), and then I would be going on this trip with an 18 month old and a ~4-5 month old. (13 month gap):OR we can wait until next July/August and ill be newly pregnant (maybe sick) on vacation with a 18 month old (~24 month gap): OR we can wait until after our vacation (26+ month gap).

What option do you think any why? Obviously this is all contingent on my cycle returning and me actually getting pregnant! LOL I guess I've always just pictured back to back pregnancies but now am starting to consider waiting a little. BUT - we would have all hands on deck family wise if I was traveling with an 18 month old and 4 month old (could have DHs parents stay in our timeshare with us).

Is it silly to "family plan" around a vacation? LOL - I clearly have too much time on my hands!!


----------



## Disneybaby26

I'll add that I have a huge (possibly irrational) fear of miscarrying again in between pregnancies and that putting of any plan for 6+ months like last time...


----------



## Kiamaria83

Great news about Marie . 
Kara that's a hard one. I'd be tempted to try now and take Kay and baby. You would have enough family there to help out and you and hubby could go off for a day knowing babies are safe


----------



## Lotalaughs16

I don't think its silly to "family plan" around a vacation...personally (although I've never been pregnant or had to take care of an infant/toddler) the 18 month old and 4 month old with lots of help on vacation sounds better to me...especially with you being scared to miscarry again I think if it were me I would start trying sooner instead of waiting. 

That's kind of what shifted my plans...I've been planning around a due date that works with my family reunion @ end of July/beginning of August so I would still be on maternity leave but obviously that didn't happen last year when we tried so now I've just kind of thrown my hands up for now and said why should we wait a couple months just because the baby would be born at the beginning of the year...you know what I mean? sorry I just started rambling about myself lol


----------



## Lotalaughs16

...also I don't think your fear is irrational AT ALL :hugs:


----------



## Cowgirl07

I agree I don't think your fears are irrational, I would maybe try for a couple months and see what happens. Then take a breaks so your not flying at 8 months etc. But it is completely up to you. 
Afm: nothing exciting happening here, I had a super headache yesterday, couldn't sleep last night so after checking cows I may take a nap.


----------



## goldstns

kara- I say do what ever your dreams were about wanting a your babies close in age! A vacation is a week-ish long, your babies age gap is for ever. I agree that traveling with the two kids wouldn't be bad with some family help AND Alia has been way easier to handle at 4-5 months old, so I think it wouldn't be too bad.


----------



## Disneybaby26

Thank you girls so much-love the input!

Nikki-such a good perspective about the age gap being a forever thing!

Britney-glad to know I'm not alone, in either my fears or my planning!! Xo


----------



## HWPG

the first baby in my (and cass) "due in August" group was born! 6 weeks early, in the NICU, but as far as we know healthy..... and omg, it means that our babies are on their way. omg. suddenly went from laid back to panic.


----------



## brunettebimbo

I say do what you feel is right. What works for one won't work for someone else. I never ever wanted a tiny age gap. 

Maybe try for a few months and then stop if your getting close to pregnant/newborn near trip time?

AFM - I'm beginning to really struggle with my upcoming would have been due date. It's 4 and a half weeks away :( I know I'm pregnant again and hopefully this time things will work out but I can't help being sad about what we've lost.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Hugs Bb. I have never gone through it, but I think your feelings are normal and justified.


----------



## goldstns

hugs bb!


----------



## frsttimemama

Bb, I'm a mess today, too, and I have a LOT to be thankful for. It's understandable.

Mirolee, oh my gosh! So exciting! Hope that baby is well!

I didn't know Marie is pregnant. 

Collette, How are you?


----------



## Cowgirl07

Hugs Sandy! 
Nikki does alia still have allergies?


----------



## goldstns

katrina- she seems to still be allergic to fruit. We have an allergy doc apt on July 7th, so Ill know more then. There doing a full 2hr allergy test.


----------



## goldstns

so for anyone interested (and has a smart phone)... there is an app called "baby journal similac"... it help record and look at trends in babies feeding, pooping and sleeping schedule. Its kinda cool! and free.


----------



## Disneybaby26

Thanks Nikki, that's awesome!! We are trying a new schedule starting today and I've been writing everything down, I need to check it out!! Determined to have this baby STTN before I go back to work!! :)


----------



## goldstns

Alia holds her own bottle.


----------



## TTCaWee1

So I took the plunge....I put Ellie in her room in her own crib for the night....I am so proud of myself. I have her camera zoomed in on her and I've had it right next to me for an hour lol. I am off until Saturday so I am hoping we can get her sleeping in her room. Oh I just love to snuggle her though!!

Nikki - I've been trying to get Ellie to hold hers. She wont even try. But she does hold my boob like a bottle lol...


----------



## Cowgirl07

Nikki I hope her testing goes well. Good job with the bottle alia. 
Rachel good luck with Ellie in her room! 
Afm went out to the farm Dh cut hay, I hung out with my mom and worked with the dogs. Now I'm home and starving. Time to dig through the fridge. Dh head of company is in town and he is going to talk to them about insurance hopefully


----------



## wavescrash

Earlier I posted on FB about hiding in the bathroom from my kids who were driving me crazy and one of my friends made the comment, "You seem really stressed and sad. I hope you don't take offense but it just seems like maybe you should go to a doctor and have your thyroid and stuff checked? Just seems more than mommy exhaustion and I've been worried about you to be honest."

I didn't take offense or anything like that but it's just a little weird to me that someone noticed anything I guess. It FEELS like more than mommy exhaustion but I have no idea. She's like the 5th person to suggest having my thyroid checked but honestly... I've had it checked twice before and it was borderline off but not off enough to take medication or anything like that. I'm just so over everything. It's not even PPD, I just don't know what it is. Stress, anxiety, regret, sadness, anger, all of it. Two weeks ago I started taking a daily multivitamin and several days ago added a B-Complex to it and started drinking some Naked instead of soda and I really don't feel any better.

And I'm tired of advice from everyone (be it about my kids, household things, money, life, etc) about things I already know. I just feel like everyone always talks to me like I'm stupid just because I'm so overwhelmed or stressed all the time.

And pretty unrelated to all of that, I hate that my family isn't close with each other. My brother's 22 and all he does is work early in the morning, sleep all day and hang out with his friends and get stoned or drink. My sister is 23, works full-time, goes to school full-time, her and her boyfriend just bought a house and are remodeling it (it was a foreclosure or something...) I work with her and I literally don't even talk to her anymore. We used to be best friends but she's so wrapped up in her own life now. I mean... that's fine because it's been that way since they started dating 5 years ago (almost 6 years now, I think...) but before my maternity leave with Leah we would still talk all the time at work or even via text. Now? We'll see each other at work and MAYBE say "hi" to each other. I'll text her every so often and MAYBE I'll get a response. Back in April we had Hannah's bday party and my grandma was there and made a comment about my sister's health and said she's got a lot going on, she's not doing great... I have no idea what the hell she's talking about or what's going on. My mom will go spend a day at my sister's new house to help her garden (and my sister will fill her in on everything in her life, which is how my grandma knows about everything) but my mom won't come to my house to watch the girls while I shower, clean, do whatever I need to do. I mean she babysits them while we work which I'm grateful for but that's not the same thing. She comes to drop Autumn off at my house and she's already talking about how she's gotta get back home before she's even in the door. I don't know... I feel like everyone in my family talks to each other and for whatever reason, I've been shut out. OH's family lives in Virginia, like 8 hours away and we rarely hear from them. His brother lives here but barely even talks to him or hangs out with him. Neither of us really have any friends... I mean, I have one friend who I go hang out with 1-2 nights a week after work to go tanning at her apartment complex but that's it... we go tanning and I come home. I just feel so isolated on top of all the stress, feel like nobody gives a damn about us, like we're a burden to associate with. So on top of all the other stress and crap going on, I've got that just floating around my head all the time.

Sorry to vent, I just needed to finally get that out somewhere.

Related to my kids - going to see about getting Leah to her doctor tomorrow to discuss reflux. I called Monday and they said to call the morning of the day I want to have her seen and schedule it as a same-day appt. Since I have off work tomorrow, I figured it'd be the easiest day to try... so hopefully we get in and get some answers.


----------



## brunettebimbo

:hugs: Family's suck sometimes! My sister and I used to be really close until she split with her husband and went a but wild. She knows about my miscarriages etc and I've never had so much as even a text from her. She lives 45 minutes away but has recently learnt to drive. She comes to our town but hasn't visited me yet!

I guess everyone gets wrapped up in their own lives, sucks a bit :(

As for the way your feeling, have you spoke to your Doctor at all? They may be able to suggest something? Do some tests etc?


----------



## TTCaWee1

Sorry about all that's going on waves. I get the isolated feeling. All of our family lives in Michigan. It's similar in a way. I can't imagine the stress of 3 kids, one being a new baby. Are you friends with anyone from work that you could go do dinner or lunch with?


----------



## Cowgirl07

Hugs waves.


----------



## TTCaWee1

Ellie slept 8 hours straight in her crib! Then she wouldn't go back to sleep in there. I think it was a great first night though!


----------



## brunettebimbo

That's brilliant for a first night :)


----------



## Lotalaughs16

Great job holding a bottle Alia!!

Rachel, congrats on a great first night for Ellie in her crib :)

Waves, I'm sorry about everything you have going on...I feel that way sometimes with having my dog...everyone is always soliciting advice and telling me how I can't handle having a dog and we should have thought about that before getting her and blah blah blah. i would definitely talk to your doctor about the feelings you are having and as for family...i agree with bb, sometimes they get so wrapped up in their own lives that they forget about us...is there any other mommy groups in your area where you could take the kids to the park and hang with other adults at the same time lol? :hugs:


----------



## Lotalaughs16

oh and...

Sandy and bb...big :hugs: to you both I'm thinking of you and your hurting hearts


afm, I think I've given up on this cycle...I didn't really think anything was going to come of it but I let a little bit of hope slip in my head and now I'm just a little bit sad BUT I'm hoping af will show up by the end of the week so I can at least call it a normal cycle and move on to the next


----------



## brunettebimbo

When is AF due? Have you ovulated? Keeping my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## TTCaWee1

Thanks! I'm quite proud of both of us!

So I've noticed a trend with my supply and lemonade. I bought a big simply lemonade and I've been drinking it when at home. I pumped 5 oz before bed last night and woke up at 4:30 with full boobies the again when we got up for the day. My supply is usually less during the day so I'm going to chug lemonade during the day while I'm off and see if there's a difference. I already drink lots of water so I know it's not from just drinking a liquid. I found another post on it from someone who got the same effect from Simply Lemonade. 
Nikki you should try it and see if there's a difference. I think everyone else has the opposite problem from us...


----------



## Lotalaughs16

bb, today is cd 29 so I'm hoping af will show by the end of the week to call it a normal cycle. I have no idea if/when I ovulated.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Rachel that's awesome both the sleep and lemonade. I've heard that before, my cousin mixes lemonade and orange juice. 
Brittney if af has to come I hope it's normal cycle length. 
Afm went to work, got charged, checked my cows now I'm home. I think I got a little overheated, it's 91 and I was out all day. Grandma is buying me dinner tonight no cooking.


----------



## goldstns

Home sick w a 102 temp. I think flu. Rachel - what is meningites? When do I go to doc? My body aches, bad headache, throat kills, back of neck hurts.


----------



## TTCaWee1

Prob strep. Look in your throat and see if there are white patches.


----------



## TTCaWee1

You wouldn't have a sore throat with meningitis. That would cause stiff neck, fever, light sensitivity, neuro symptoms.


----------



## Disneybaby26

Feel better Nikki! Are/were Alias eyes blue?


----------



## Disneybaby26

What about Ellie, Rachel?


----------



## goldstns

Yes, alia's eyes r still blue.

Temp went to 103...but back down to 101....debating to go to urgent care.


----------



## Disneybaby26

I would if it went up that high again, have you tried a cold bath/shower? :( if it's stays ~101 tomorrow I'd call your primary care and see what they think!


----------



## TTCaWee1

Ellie's are still blue. They are a different shade of blue than at birth. 

Nikki how does your throat look?


----------



## goldstns

Throat isn't white/pussy. Horrible headache and lots of pain in ears and neck. Skin hurts to even pump.


----------



## goldstns

I took a shower and was freezing so I had the heat all the way up
Didn't help. Temp at 102 and I have Tylenol In me. I'd still sick/temp tomorrow then I'll go to doc.


----------



## frsttimemama

I'll get caught up later. Just checking in. It's been a long time since I had a day where I was just trying to get to the end, but yesterday was one of those. It wasn't all bad --I spent it with hubby. We shopped and had lunch. I got a new dress for the baby shower and party I'm going to this weekend. We went and visited little guy and took.him a few things. We survived. On to day # 366. And getting ready for our newest little guy. Onward..


----------



## Disneybaby26

Sandy- xo, your strength is incredibly admirable.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Nikki I hope you feel better soon. 
Sandy your so strong.
Afm went to bed early last night, I've been battling headaches this time. Nothing seems to put a damper on them. Luckily the sun isn't shining today so that should help a bit.


----------



## Lotalaughs16

sandy :hugs: you are one strong mama!

Nikki, hope you are feeling better today


----------



## goldstns

Sending strength sandy.

Waves so sry us hurting so bad. I think u should see a doc or psychologist. Becareful stress / depreasion can cause major health problems. When my mom was raising me and bro she had major stress/depression caused by my dad And ended up having seizers.

AFM, going to doc in 2 hr. However this is the first time Tylenol actually broke my feaver so I think I'm headed in the right direction. But since my body aches so bad it hurt to pump or feed alia so my boo s kill from over engalged ...pumping now...hopefully didn't hurt my supply. Do u all think since I had a temp of 103, that my milk was too hot for alia to drink? Ugh its so hard being a mommy when sick.


----------



## goldstns

just pumped out 12 oz!!!! omg, no wonder my boobs hurt. on the positive... i feel like im SLOWLY getting better.


----------



## asmcsm

Holy cow lady! 12oz is a ton! I just pumped 7oz because I felt like my boobs were gonna burst so I can't imagine how yours were feeling


----------



## Cowgirl07

Wow Nikki. 
My headache has finally subsided. This weekend is going to be busy. I pick out pictures tomorrow, working with the show heifers, selling calves, working and making hay.


----------



## TTCaWee1

Wow Nikki, 12 oz?! Hope it's just a short cold. Not sure on the temp thing. Prob not though. 

We had another successful night &#128522; she slept until 4:45 in her crib. When I went to get her, she had done a 180 somehow. Guess she liked all the extra room. She ate and went back to sleep until around 7 then we cuddled and fell asleep till DH got home. I thought the switch would be hard but she's doing great with it. Next task is to get her to nap in something other than her swing.


----------



## Ingodshand

Nikki- hope you feel better soon and i don't think your temp would hurt allia. It is actually good to bf while sick then she cab get your antibodies.

Hugs Sandy!! You are doing great!

Rachel- do you still have her swaddled? Would love to get Evan to sleep! He wakes up every two or three hours? How much does she nap during the day?


----------



## TTCaWee1

Sarah - no I switched her to a halo sleep sack. She's been out of her swaddle for a few weeks now. I think the sack still gives her some security. She takes 3 naps during the day on a perfect day. One mid morning, after lunch, and again later afternoon. If she sleeps a few hours for her first nap, she will skip the lunch one. That's what she did today. She didn't fall asleep until 11 then slept for 2 hours so she just fell back asleep. I don't let her sleep past 6 at the very latest. I also make sure she is full before bed. Is Evan still in your room or in his own? My friend had to move her baby early on bc she wasn't sleeping. Once she moved her, she started sleeping better. I'm grateful that I've got a baby that loves to sleep


----------



## TTCaWee1

Oh yeah and I used the bedtime bath and I notice she's sleepier on bath nights


----------



## brunettebimbo

:hugs: Sandy!

Katrina and Nikki glad your both feeling better!


----------



## asmcsm

Bedtime bath is Ahhmazing! I did the things that you ladies suggested for sleep and we also started a little routine with bedtime bath and going on to bed where it's nice and quiet and dark and she's been doing soooo much better as far as going back to sleep after feelings and sleeping a little longer between


----------



## TTCaWee1

Glad to hear Ashlee! I think the quiet and keeping it dark during middle of the night feedings and diapers really helps. DH doesn't get it though so if she wakes up when I'm getting ready for work he talks to her and turns on a light and she won't go back to sleep for an hour or more.


----------



## Disneybaby26

Awesome job on the crib transition, Rachel!!

Nikki- I'm glad your fever is coming down, I wouldn't worry about the milk. Holy pumpage!!

We started a new routine-bedtime at 8pm, then I go in and feed her at 10:30 even though she's still sleeping(doesnt even open her eyes but chugs a bottle) and then sleeps until 5:30 (that will be our wake up time when I'm back at work so it's what works best for us). I'm loving the 10:30 "dream feed" instead of the 3am feed and fight to get back to sleep! Yay!

On a sad note-my post BF boobs are not so special. Like SOOO smooshie and not anything like they used to be LOL -bummer.


----------



## clynn11

Awesome milk supply Nikki! Lol that's crazy for a pumping session! Glad your fever is going down.

Sending you lots and lots of love Sandy <3

Ashlee- Glad Lux is settling in to a better night time schedule! Love the pics on my feed, she's so cute!

Kara- I'm sure your boobs are still totally special in their own smooshy way <3 :hugs: Lol

Yay for successful nights of sleep Rachel! Can't believe Ellie is almost 4 months old already!

Sorry about the headaches Katrina. Hoping tonight is better!

Brittney- Hoping you get a suprise BFP that you're not expecting!

BB- Scan day is fast approaching! So exciting!


----------



## Disneybaby26

BAHAHAHAHA!!! Thanks Cass!!!


----------



## goldstns

Kara- that is kinda what we do.. Alia goes down at 630pm (she begs to, Id keep her up if she wanted it) then DH dream feeds at 10pm. However, she wakes at 430am... I would love for 530am since that is when we get up from work. I think I need to figure out how to change that time an hour later. At her 6 month check up on Thursday (WOW!) Im going to ask to sleep train.

I had a crazy day. I went to the doc at 1030am... to her admitting me into the ER because she was worried it is meningitis. ER doc said it could be viral meningitis, but they don't do anything for it ... its similar to treatment for the flu... just rest. He said if it was bacterial meningitis, I would be dead by now. He said it could also be westnial virus. However, we aren't sure which virus (doc said probs not flu because I had the shot and because its not season), but he knows its a virus. After a long list of bloods and a bag of fluid he sent me home with pain meds to help with the pain... he said in 3-5 days I should be better. On top of it all he found that I have a UTI, I didn't even know. However, after birth I thought I had one, but I just blamed it on my catheter.... I wonder if it has just hung out since then. Lastly, Alia's day care calls to tell us Alia wasn't feeling well and wouldn't eat for them our go to the bathroom. So DH went over there and got her at 230pm (once I was released from the ER) and as soon as he got there he took her bottle and she ate it for him without any problems... I guess she just didn't want to eat for the teachers there. She has peed and pooped since, but not tons... Im keeping any eye on her, but she ate for me fine (from a bottle, she wont eat off my boob). I also gave her a little bit of water (maybe 2 oz) in a sippy today, she loved playing with it, but don't know how much she really drank. I still have a 101-102 temp when Im not doped up on meds. I hope I wake up feeling better!! My 85 year old grandma will be in town Sunday, doc said if I still have a temp within the past day I shouldn't be with her until I am 24 hr temp free. However, he thinks ill be fine by then.


----------



## wavescrash

TTCaWee1 said:


> Glad to hear Ashlee! I think the quiet and keeping it dark during middle of the night feedings and diapers really helps. DH doesn't get it though so if she wakes up when I'm getting ready for work he talks to her and turns on a light and she won't go back to sleep for an hour or more.

Tyler and my mom are the same way. When Leah is overtired or needing to settle down, they will talk to her and engage her no matter how many times I remind them to shut up and leave her alone lol.


And thanks ladies. I definitely have anxiety problems and I'm noticing it more and more lately. I'm going to try and remember to call tomorrow to schedule an appointment with my regular doc to have him test my thyroid and discuss anxiety meds. I had PPD with Hannah and he put me on Zoloft and all I remember is the first week being ridiculously tired to the point it was near impossible to stay awake and having bad headaches (which is all normal.) I honestly can't say it helped me or didn't because Hannah became a better/calmer/different baby around that time.

In "exciting" news (not really sure it's exciting but it's good news) I finally filled out my application for food stamps and Medicaid. I got the packet in the mail today to have my landlord and employer fill out and mail back with copies of a million different things and a date/time for my phone interview. After that, it takes about a month to hear back one way or the other so fingers crossed. Hannah needs insurance so bad because she hasn't been since since her 1 year check-up (she's 2 now) and I want her to be caught up on vaccinations.


----------



## TTCaWee1

So I told DH that we needed to get that mesh liner for Ellie's crib so she doesn't get stuck in the railing. He said "that won't happen, we don't need that..." So I said fine we will wait and see, knowing it would happen. Night #3 and she gets her legs stuck through the back railing. Hmmmmm. So I just texted him and he was like, I tried to tell you we needed that thing...boys. They don't listen. So looks like I'm going to babies r us today.

Waves good luck with the dr and the assistance. Question though - does your work insurance not allow family to be added?


----------



## Disneybaby26

Omg Rachel-DH does the same thing!! She's always like wayyy overstimulated whenever I go out and come back and if e takes her in the morning. I think he's working extra hard so she doesn't get fussy or something lol! I went in one night and he was changing a pee diaper in the middle of the night with the light on..."Nooooooooooooo!!!"


----------



## Ingodshand

I still have Evan sleeping in my arms at night and in my wrap for his naps. I love snuggling with him but an getting tired of never having any alone time. He is so happy then just so fussy most of the day that it is tiring. I am going to try to get him to nap in the pack and play this weekend. Will see how it goes!


----------



## TTCaWee1

It's hard Sarah. I know. I loooooove snuggling. But I knew I had to do what was best. She slept in her pack n play in our room next to my bed but it was too easy to put her in bed with us if she woke up fussy and I didn't want to continue that trend and make a habit out of it. We have a huge recliner in her room so it's actually really comfy to bf her in the middle of the night now.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Waves good luck 
Nikki how scary I hope you feel better soon. 
Afm, nothing to exciting. I am on femara until Sunday so it might push back o a bit.


----------



## frsttimemama

Waves, hope you get something figured out. That sounds horrible. :(

Nikki, I hope you feel better soon!! 

Rachel, how awesome that she's doing so well! Men are you crazy and funny that way. Of course itvwas his idea! ;)

Katrina, I have high hopes with all the changes this cycle! Hopefully ut won't delay O!

Sarah, I hope that the naps go well!!

I do believe I am entering the third tri. Holy moly. 12 weeks to go. I'm so tired today. It's unreal. Busy weekend ahead. I have to figure out how to paint my toenails. Hahaha!


----------



## Lotalaughs16

tested again this morning...another BFN. I have cramps but I feel like my body is just playing tricks on me again, today is cd 31 so well see what happens over the weekend


----------



## Ingodshand

Brittney- thinking positive thoughts for you!!

Sandy- cannot believe you are so far along! He will be here before you know it!

Nap did not go well. Laid him in the crib twice and he woke up. Also tried the rock and play. Back in the Moby wrap we went. Will try again tomorrow.. Ugh! His sweet smell is the only thing that gets me through.


----------



## TTCaWee1

Sorry for the bfn Britney. 

Sarah what about the swing? As much as I hate the fact that she only naps in her swing, at least it gives me free time. He might like the movement.


----------



## goldstns

Brittney- what testing have u had? Maybe hormone problem?


----------



## Cowgirl07

Brittney sorry about the bfn. 
Afm I got my pictures ordered they are fantastic. Bnb wouldn't let me load any but they are on fb. I'm ok if I o a bit later, for bigger eggies.


----------



## prgirl_11

Lotalaughs16 said:


> tested again this morning...another BFN. I have cramps but I feel like my body is just playing tricks on me again, today is cd 31 so well see what happens over the weekend

Hoping that bfn starts to turn into a bfp next time you test!! :)



frsttimemama said:


> Waves, hope you get something figured out. That sounds horrible. :(
> 
> Nikki, I hope you feel better soon!!
> 
> Rachel, how awesome that she's doing so well! Men are you crazy and funny that way. Of course itvwas his idea! ;)
> 
> Katrina, I have high hopes with all the changes this cycle! Hopefully ut won't delay O!
> 
> Sarah, I hope that the naps go well!!
> 
> I do believe I am entering the third tri. Holy moly. 12 weeks to go. I'm so tired today. It's unreal. Busy weekend ahead. I have to figure out how to paint my toenails. Hahaha!

It's been a while but I just want to say congrats on hitting trimester 3! It's almost time!!!



Cowgirl07 said:


> Brittney sorry about the bfn.
> Afm I got my pictures ordered they are fantastic. Bnb wouldn't let me load any but they are on fb. I'm ok if I o a bit later, for bigger eggies.

I loved those pics! Especially the ones out in the fields. So refreshing and romantic! <3


----------



## wavescrash

TTCaWee1 said:


> So I told DH that we needed to get that mesh liner for Ellie's crib so she doesn't get stuck in the railing. He said "that won't happen, we don't need that..." So I said fine we will wait and see, knowing it would happen. Night #3 and she gets her legs stuck through the back railing. Hmmmmm. So I just texted him and he was like, I tried to tell you we needed that thing...boys. They don't listen. So looks like I'm going to babies r us today.
> 
> Waves good luck with the dr and the assistance. Question though - does your work insurance not allow family to be added?

Oh man, Hannah was always was getting herself stuck between the bars. Sometimes even now at 2 years old she'll get her leg stuck in there. Like actually stuck to the point we have to nearly break the dang crib to get her out. We used bumpers (regular AND mesh) and it helped until she was mobile enough and big enough to push the bumper up or down & get stuck in the crib again lol.

Thanks. No, I can add dependents. I added Leah when she was born and decided I wanted to add Hannah as well but by the time I decided to, open enrollment ended. Even still, I can't afford it really. For me it's like $43 per paycheck and then for each child dependent it's another $50-something per paycheck. That's just for medical/prescription. So without Hannah, I'm already out about $100 in medical insurance each paycheck. If she were on it, it would be $150-ish per paycheck. Tyler's company doesn't offer anything I don't believe. Hopefully it's only a few more years until none of this is an issue anymore --- one of us has a better job with either better insurance or making more money that we can afford it each paycheck.


----------



## Ingodshand

TTCaWee1 said:


> Sorry for the bfn Britney.
> 
> Sarah what about the swing? As much as I hate the fact that she only naps in her swing, at least it gives me free time. He might like the movement.

Good idea, maybe will try the swing again!


----------



## Cowgirl07

thanks Marie. I added some to my journal for those not on fb. Dh is at an after work party. One coworker quit and one was fired yesterday.


----------



## brunettebimbo

11 weeks today! :wacko: :happydance: :sick: :) :mrgreen:


----------



## Kiamaria83

Yay bb happy 11 weeks. 
Marie big congrats on your bfp.
Amanda I hope you're ok. Def speak with your dr. Try and get some girly time in while hubby watches the kids. Sometimes a good girly chat over some cocktails helps.
Sarah does he nap in the car ? I used to have to get in the car to get Elliott to sleep 
Rachel that's funny about dh. Ignore him in future and just buy what you need. I do that but it does cause arguments lol
Britt sorry about bfn but once everything is regular you will have a bfp in no time. 
Katrina fx for super big eggies this cycle.
Sandy you're such a strong mummy. I hope you're feeling ok.
Sorry for anyone I've missed
I'm busy packing for holiday in between being sick. Why am I still throwing up at 25 weeks!! Not looking forward to the 3 am get up for the flight but I need to get used to that with a newborn on the way. 
Did anyone else that's already got a toddler have panic attacks about having another baby? I keep having these awful panicky attacks and a feeling of dread. I don't know why as this baby is very wanted and already loved but I am really nervous. I'm worried Elliott will feel left out and how will I cope with 2 . Prob just me being stupid.


----------



## Kiamaria83

Just thought I'd share my fave bumpy pic. He wants a baby girl .
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Cowgirl07

Happy 11 weeks Bb! 
Love the picture Colette.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Love that picture :) Sorry your still sick. I threw up until 28 weeks with Tristan.


----------



## Disneybaby26

Collette such a beautiful picture!!

Makayla is rolling from tummy to back at 10 weeks 5 days!! This little lady is mighty!!! :)


----------



## TTCaWee1

That's awesome Kara!!


----------



## brunettebimbo

I've just come across an old wives tale that apparently tells you how many children you will have and what sex they will be. If you've had miscarriages you count them too. You tie your wedding ring on a bit of cotton, lay your hand flat, dip the ring 3 times between your thumb and pointing finger then hold over your palm. It will either swing like a pendulum or go in circles. It then stops and then starts again. If it goes in circle it means girl and swinging means boy. 

I got boy (correct), girl, boy, boy, girl. 
I also did the baking soda test and ring over belly and got girl. 

I still vote boy! 

All fun to try out though :)


Have any of you tried these?


----------



## Cowgirl07

Awesome job baby Kay! 
I vote girl Bb. 
Afm work was done pretty early. Calves sold great, now I'm home.


----------



## goldstns

Ugh alia's sleeping is getting worse...she's does at 630/7pm then up at 8pm Cuz she rolled over to her back and she hates sleeping on her back...then wakes at 10pm Cuz thats when dh dream feeds her...but now she expects it. Then she's been waking at 3am and I've been having issues getting her back to sleep...I try not to feed her cuz I think she can last longer then 5 hr between feedings....but it usually ends up I feed her at 430 and we Dont really sleep between 3-430. Then she might go back down for an hr. I can't wait till Thur at her 6 month apt ..we r hoping they tell us she's old enough to make it all night and we can just pit her to bed and not go back in until morning....I know its mean but I Dont know what else to do!


----------



## Disneybaby26

Nikki-this is kinda what we are going through-do you think she is waking at 3am habitually? Is it he same time every night? Have you heard of "wake-to-sleep"? When babies wake habitually and aren't hungry you set an alarm for an hour before they are habitually waking up and go in their room and stroke their cheek/arm/foot just until they stir and then leave the room. This wakes them enough to reset the sleep cycle and she should be able to break the 3am habit in 3-5 days.

For the rolling over-do you use a sheet saver? I have a sheet saver in Kay's crib and I rolled two recieving blankets up and stick them on either side of her underneath the sheet saver so they can't suffocate her. It makes kind of a barrier on each side so she can't roll.


----------



## brunettebimbo

So I have my dating scan tomorrow and was planning to announce afterwards. I was wanting to add a little bit about my losses but not too much as my husband is quite personal. Does anyone have any ideas please?

Also my friend has just had stillborn twins at 29 weeks so I need to be delicate with wording etc. I was thinking of hiding the post from her but then I worried that she might be upset that I hid it from her. What do you think?


----------



## Cowgirl07

Nikki sorry alia isn't sleeping as well. 
Bb are you announcing by picture? 
Afm nothing exciting happening here. It stormed last night, so we can't make hay. Dh is thinking about going to his parents. I finished my femara today.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Yeh I think so. Maybe get Tristan to hold the scan photo.


----------



## TTCaWee1

Nikki maybe it's a growth spurt or wonder week? Ellie is about to enter one and she's woken up a lot the last 2 nights. She's also drooling a lot and chewing on her hands so it could be teeth.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Awe that would be cute Bb!


----------



## MrsAmk

LONG time no see everyone :) Reading a little bit in the few moments I ever get on a computer these days lol. Gabriel is 9 weeks now, and keeping me going nonstop! He is quite the fussy baby, which really sucks :( He has bad reflux and is on meds, and has really slow digestion which means a lot of fussiness, grunts, discomfort, waking up many times, etc. He is a terrible napper and not a good sleeper at night either. I sound like a terrible mom! It really is exhausting though, mentally and physically. There are days I feel super inadequate as a mother and wonder how I am going to get through this, but gottra remind myself he wont be a baby forever and I will miss him being so little. I am totally smitten by that face though, so in love! He has gone through a lot already with his little ear (getting a temp hearing aide on a softband this week), physical therapy for torticollis weekly, the horrible acid reflux, astigmatism in his right eye, and that is all we know of right now. We also have a teacher and nurse coming to the house weekly to evaluate him, weight him, etc. etc. I am overwhelmed! We have to see a geneticist here in the future to see if he has any associated problems with a couple syndromes. 

Oh also, he hasnt smiled YET! He is 9 weeks, 5 weeks adjusted, and I really expected it by now. Makes me so sad, especially on the days where he is just wailing all day long. Anyone had a baby just smile and coo a little later? I worry about his cognitive development.


----------



## Cowgirl07

So good to hear from you. You are not inadequate! Gabriel is absolute adorable.


----------



## TTCaWee1

Good to "see" you Molly!! So sorry you and Gabriel are having such a rough start. Not sure about the smiling thing but I would guess that maybe having a sensory problem might put him a little behind? That is totally a guess though. I hope that's all it is. Babies do things at different times. I have to remind myself of that bc I see other babies doing things that Ellie isn't yet. He will catch up. Sounds like there is just a lot going on right now. Post a pic! I wanna see his squishy face!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Morning ladies, a tornado went through the farm tonight. Luckily so far everything seems ok, the lower road is still closed due to powerlines down and trees. We aren't sure how the neighbors are fairing. :( one friend has fifty head of cattle that took off. It's nuts.


----------



## brunettebimbo

https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh70/kjordanj/Snapbucket/9AAB4A55-81C5-4F63-91B4-4DF446B35E21_zpstgrkqya2.jpg

Baby measured 11+4. Due 15th January. Was a proper wriggle bum! :cloud9:


----------



## frsttimemama

Glad you are safe Katrina! Praying for you and your community.

Bb, what a great picture! Glad baby looks good. Congratulations on your take home rainbow. :)

Molly, yoy are a great mama! Hang in there! Praying for good news for you. 

Sorry for all I have missed. I have been BUSY!! Yard work, house work, family functions, work work, getting things ready for baby.. 11.5 weeks to go! My blood pressure has been up some. 170 Friday but came down after my pill, then a 164, a couple 150's and some 140's. I usually run 130's mayyyybe 140 so keeping a close eye on it. If it stays up, calling my doc tomorrow or Wednesday. Not sleeping good. Uncomfortable and sore. My left hip/butt and where my legs connect on the inside. Not my crotch.. right next door. Haha. It's weird and I walk funny.. oh well!! So worth it. Today should be my last really hard day for awhile I think. We buried our son a year ago today. Hard to believe it's been so long already. Getting through today one breath at a time.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Hugs Sandy. I hope you start feeling better. 
Love your announcement bb


----------



## TTCaWee1

Glad you are ok Katrina. 

Lovely pic bb &#128513;

Try to take it easy Sandy


----------



## MrsAmk

TTCaWee1 said:


> Good to "see" you Molly!! So sorry you and Gabriel are having such a rough start. Not sure about the smiling thing but I would guess that maybe having a sensory problem might put him a little behind? That is totally a guess though. I hope that's all it is. Babies do things at different times. I have to remind myself of that bc I see other babies doing things that Ellie isn't yet. He will catch up. Sounds like there is just a lot going on right now. Post a pic! I wanna see his squishy face!

When did Ellie first smile? Here is my lil goober :)
 



Attached Files:







Gabriel 8 weeks.jpg
File size: 47.8 KB
Views: 11


----------



## frsttimemama

I'm trying :)

Molly, he's adorable!

I was folding baby clothes yesterday after washing all the newborn and 0-3 and realized I only have 4 heavy sleepers and 3 pairs of pants. Oops. Poor little naked baby! ;) Guess I need to shop! and wash the bigger stuff to see what he has. He had about 10 pairs of shorts and 20 light sleepers because everything was for a summer baby and not fall.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Oh a cute little guy, definitely brightened my day.


----------



## Ingodshand

Katrina- Glad you are safe! How scary!

Sandy-Sending you big hugs. 

Molly- I know how you feel! Evan is a very fussy baby and will only sleep when I am holding him, plus he has major food sensitiives so I am barely eating anything except chicken and turkey. Have you tired a wrap or sling? I am trying to get Evan to sleep in his swing but it is hard because all he wants to do is snuggle! The moby wrap has been my savior! It is true that they will only be this little for so long, but every day is so trying. Last night all three of us, Evan, me and my daughter were just crying.. what a sight we would have been! You are doing so great and he is just beautiful! I believe Evan smiled around 6 weeks. Hopefully Gabriel will bless you with a smile soon!


----------



## TTCaWee1

He's a cutie! Looks like mommy &#128513;

Ellie did her "gas" smiles from birth but I think the first purposeful one was around 6 weeks and laughing around 8 or 9 weeks.


----------



## frsttimemama

BP was still up at 156/68 before lunch so I called. Had to leave a message with triage. Ugh. Makes me nervous.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Let us know what they say. 

I just got my notes out. I'm actually 11+5 and due 14th January!

What is crazy is that exactly 11 weeks and 5 days ago is the day Hubby's Nan died. I also rang to see about booking a gender scan and the first date they can get us in is Nan's birthday!


----------



## MrsAmk

TTCaWee1 said:


> He's a cutie! Looks like mommy &#55357;&#56833;
> 
> Ellie did her "gas" smiles from birth but I think the first purposeful one was around 6 weeks and laughing around 8 or 9 weeks.

Actual age or adjusted age?


----------



## TTCaWee1

Actual age.


----------



## TTCaWee1

Ohhhhhhh yeah - Ellie is rolling! From tummy to back, left and right. I'm so proud of my little chunk


----------



## MrsAmk

TTCaWee1 said:


> Actual age.

Wow that is early! I am jealous!


----------



## TTCaWee1

Try not to be. I feel the same way when I compare Ellie to other babies until I remind myself that they each grow at their own pace. They have to be a certain age and not doing those things for it to be a concern. Just give him lots of smiles and laughs to help him along


----------



## Disneybaby26

Awe, Molly, please don't feel that way! I have a friend that everytime I mention a milestone her response is always ..."well my baby sleeps through the night". Good for you! Im honestly very happy for that FOR YOU. It shouldnt be a competition! All babies develop at different rates and when they're sitting in kindergarten-no ones going to know who held their head up the longest or who crawled/walked/talked first. One of my biggest pet peeves is when women cut other women down. We have undeniably one of the hardest jobs in the world! I SO know what you mean about wishing for some smiles to break up the monotony of all the crying though, don't worry, they will come.

I just downloaded the wonder weeks app bc Makaylas been psychotic for the past two days...I'm assuming when there's a cloud next to their name that's a "stormy" week?? I seriously hope she takes a turn before we leave for vacation on Thursday. Ugh.


----------



## wavescrash

I think I may have a thumb-sucker on my hands y'all!

ETA - Molly, my Leah is just 3 days younger than her baby and Leah is definitely not rolling at all yet. She's close to going from back to belly but hasn't done it yet. And she hates tummy time so she's definitely not close to rolling from belly to back lol.


----------



## Ingodshand

brunettebimbo said:


> Let us know what they say.
> 
> I just got my notes out. I'm actually 11+5 and due 14th January!
> 
> What is crazy is that exactly 11 weeks and 5 days ago is the day Hubby's Nan died. I also rang to see about booking a gender scan and the first date they can get us in is Nan's birthday!

Gave me chills! So meant to be!


----------



## brunettebimbo

It weirded us out but in a good way!
We went ahead and booked the gender scan for 3rd August. It was just to much of a coincidence not to!


----------



## frsttimemama

Bb, how cool!

Rachel, how exciting!


----------



## clynn11

BB- So exciting! I could be giving birth when you're finding out gender ;) hehehe. I totally vote girlie based on nub!!! <3

Molly- He's such a handsome little man!

Rachel- She's growing so freaking fast! Soon she'll be running around!

Sandy- Holy third tri! Time is flying by!!!!

I think we need some more pic updates of your beautiful babes, ladies!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Here's my pregnancy journal if anyone wants to follow. Finally plucked up the courage to make one! https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...d-antiphospholipid-syndrome.html#post33106899


----------



## TTCaWee1

I literally lol'd Kara. Psychotic is the perfect word for a wonder week. And yes the dark cloud is a bad week.


----------



## Disneybaby26

Lol - Thanks Rachel, I figured as much!! Any idea how long it might last? It tells me how many days until the next shitstorm but not when it might end...lol


----------



## Cowgirl07

Bb I like coincidences like that. 
Sandy I hope you hear back soon. 
Afm spent part of the day looking for damage, the rest in the hospital it's 330 and super dark out. I'm so tired, but round two of storms is about to start. Must not sleep!


----------



## frsttimemama

Why were you in the hospital Katrina?

They called and totally changed my bp meds, and I have an appt. tomorrow morning.


----------



## Cowgirl07

My grandma had a virus over the weekend and became extremely dehydrated. She needs surgery. My dad had to go to the farm for insurance purposes so I sat in the waiting area.


----------



## TTCaWee1

Here's my chunk. Weighed her today and she's at least 12 lbs


----------



## Cowgirl07

Awe what a happy face


----------



## goldstns

Katerina- so scary about the storms/tornado...stay safe PLEASE (and the farm animals)!!!

BB- How meaningful. That is exactly what happened with my grandpa and Alia (and we had planned to name Alia after grampa Al before we even got preggo)... Alia had such a connection with grandpa Al...her due date was even grandpa Al's bday!

Kara- thanks for the advice on the idea of slightly waking Alia an hour before her internal clock wakes her. Also, what is this wonder weeks ap? how do I get it??

Molly- cute baby! hes adorable!!!

As for Alia, she is no longer getting fed in the middle of the night... some nights she wakes and goes back to sleep in seconds other times it take a few tries, but she had 2 ok nights.

As for me, I feel like im on deaths bed... I was in the ER and end result was pain pills (which i HATE taking but have been feeling SOOO horrible that I have actually taken them to function a little bit). The doc thinks I have WESTNILE!! All I have been hearing is horrible stories about it lasting a month +. UGH! I warned my boss and he said do whatever I need and as a "dad" he would like me to rest and take care of myself. Oh and with this sickness, I have FULLY accepted stopping breastfeeding/nursing if it becomes too stressful. At this moment I nurse if I am awake and have the energy and I pump if I have the energy or in too much pain not to. Otherwise, if milk stops coming I am ok with it. Specially if we want to start trying again in dec/jan because we both need about 3 months to prepare our bodies with vitamins and for me pills to stabilize my hormones (and these pills will reduce my prolactin levels)... so I am fine if it had to happen soon because it will have to stop soon anyways.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Nikki feel better soon! 
I'm moving, so sick of the weather.


----------



## frsttimemama

Katrina, I'm sorry your grandma is sick and you guys are having all of this awful weather!! We have it head our way shortly. Ugh. I hate hate hate storms! Especially storms at night. Bleh! 

Nikki, how awful!! I hope you feel better soon!!

I'm a little nervous about these new BP meds. They may "make you tired and/or dizzy". Like I have room to be more tired. Or dizzy. Lol. But I don't have much choice. Gotta do it for baby! Getting nervous that I'm not going to make it far enough and something will happen to him. Gotta get his carseat soon just in case. And a few other little things. Hopefully I'll feel better after seeing the doctor tomorrow. I've been buzzing around cleaning and doing laundry and making dinner tonight, but man, I'm beat! Waiting for hubby to get home so we can eat. I'm starving, but I want to eat with him. If I sit still though, that's much more time to stress and worry. Lose lose. Lol.


----------



## TTCaWee1

Feel better Nikki! I hope it's nothing contagious and little Alia doesn't get sick. 

Bb - I love the coincidence. 

Stay safe Katrina! I love storms but not when they cause damage. 

Sandy I freaked out that we didn't have our car seat when I had Ellie. I made DH go buy it the next day. In reality, we didn't need it until the day before we were discharged a few weeks later. 

So I've gone crazy buying baby food. Everytime there's a sale I buy it. I prob have well over 100 pouches/jars. Almost all are organic. Today I got earths best pouches for $1 each. Then the grocery store was doing double coupons so I bought some Ella's kitchen and more gerber puffs and yogurt melts. I currently have 9 cans of puffs, 6 canisters of little puffs, and 3 packs of melts. In addition to all the food. I hope she stays hungry lol


----------



## goldstns

Cute rachel....we r starting to buy puffs (we have 1 container). At Thur apt (6 month!!!) I hope doc OK's puffs and finger foods!! I know shell OK meats. Baby girl is getting so old! Tomorrow shell try her first number 2 food... sweet potatoe and cinimin.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Love the picture of Ellie, what a cute face!

Katrina sorry to hear about your Grandma. 

Nikki hope you feel better soon. 

Sandy I hope the medication isn't that bad. :hugs:


----------



## Disneybaby26

Nikki-it's an app that tells you when the babies are likely to be having "mental leaps" that cause them to be fussy according to their adjusted age. Seems pretty spot on right about now...lol

Last night was better-just can't seem to break this 3am wake up, it's so weird. Alls I need to do is go in and swaddle her (sleeps 8-3am unswaddles) and give her her paci and she's back out. She's def not hungry. I'm stumped. She'll just have to grow out of it I guess...

Katrina-hope you are safe!

Rachel-she's adorable!! :)


----------



## frsttimemama

Thanks Rachel. Just getting nervous. Ellie is adorable, btw!

Thanks BB. It doesn't seem too bad. I'm tired, but I didn't sleep good either and have a sore tgroat so I don't know whether it's the pill or not. My bp is better though at least.

Kara, how weird. Hope she grows out of it fast!

I am down to 80 days! Just getting scared he won't make it that long.


----------



## Disneybaby26

Thank you, Sandy! I'm just not a good waker-upper...lol. I'm SO grumpy about having to get up, and usually I wake up before she does bc I'm anticipating it! Hopefully it passes before I go back to work!


----------



## goldstns

Kara I can't find the ap :(

AFM, now I have pink eye too.... I think my immune system is way broken.

As for alia, she slept ALL night!!!! Fx this continues!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Oh no Nikki I'm sorry. 
Afm nothing to exciting I'm waiting to o.


----------



## TTCaWee1

Nikki that's awesome about her sleeping. Not awesome for the pink eye. What kind of phone do you have? It's called the wonder weeks.


----------



## Ingodshand

Rachel- did you pay for the app? I can't find a free one???

Nikki- yay for sleep and boo for being sick!

Sandy- hope you get the bp under control and your doctor gives you some reassurance!

Afm- Evan slept from 1-4:30! I feel like a new mommy!!


----------



## Disneybaby26

It's not free-I think it was $1.99

I don't know if any of you girls have a dollar general near you but they are running an add advertising $9.50 "any count, any size" pampers swaddlers. They only carry up to 35 count bags but Walmart near me is honoring this deal on the huge boxes lol! I just got $240 worth of diapers for $57!!! Score!!!


----------



## TTCaWee1

I saw that! I'm going to have to do it. Ellie hates pampers but she's going to have to like them for $10!!


----------



## goldstns

ok that makes sense... i did find the app but it cost money so I didn't think that was it... but ok I found it!

Ill have to check out the diaper deal! Thanks ladies! 

AFM, I ONLY feel human when on pain meds, but pain meds scare me SOOO much! My brother was addicted to pain meds and I watched him go through everything. I was his ONLY rock during that time of his life... it was sooo hard for me. Therefore, I am really scared of the pills. I told DH my fear and he said he will make sure I don't get addicted, but that i need to take it if it makes things bearable. Im scared of my pain and of the meds.

EDIT: I can't find the diaper offer on line.... I want to see what they offer for size 3. Help please!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Nikki I'm glad your Dh is so supportive. 
I have some pictures of the damage in my journal. This is going to be a long summer. Grandma is doing a lot better, which is great. I did manage to take my temp today. :)


----------



## goldstns

katrina- glad grandma is doing better!!! so sry for the damage! thats so scary! is that cow ok in that photo?


----------



## Cowgirl07

Yep, he's just brand new and thought he was hiding. He was a surprise and two weeks late.


----------



## Disneybaby26

Nikki it's just the dollar general add-enter your zip code and there should be a "pampers Swaddlers Allcounts, all sizes"...I got multiple boxes or 1s, 2s, and 3s!


----------



## frsttimemama

I saw the diaper thing on FB, BUT I also saw that Walnart was NOT Going to honor it because it is not specific. Good luck ladies!! I hope you get them for that price.

Doctor said everything is ok. Visits every 2 weeks now. No protein in my urine although I gained 9 pounds in 3weeks, but it fluctuates so much.. i was 9 pounds less Friday. I swell and it's been really hot so I'm cutting the salt and see what happens. New BP meds seem to be working. There is lots of room to increase them as needed. Hopefully I can keep this little dude cooking for 9 more weeks. Or more!


----------



## Disneybaby26

2/3Walmarts honored for me! I have a lot of time on my hands to drive around though!! Lol!


----------



## HWPG

hey gals! i swear i'm still around and reading :)
i went for my ~35 week appointment today. she did GBS and checked my cervix (wow, that is uncomfortable!). i'm 1 cm dilated. also, while she was measuring my belly (still a little bit ahead) it got all hard and i said something like, "he hates when such-and-such happens" and she was like, "yea, thats a contraction". oh! haha, who knew!?! So having nice strong BH's and a bit dilated, but she doesnt think i will go early or anything. 
on a different note, i literally just cut my tongue on a granola bar and it's bleeding. weird. and i'm starving.


----------



## wavescrash

Many target and walmart stores aren't honoring that price match because it's against policy as the dg ad is for bags and not boxes. You may get lucky but I know my store and many others are refusing it.


----------



## asmcsm

Lux had her 2 week apt today. Though technically she's almost 3 weeks now. She's grown 1/2" and gained 1# 2oz! Next apt on August 12th for her shots ;( not looking forward to that one so much.


----------



## Disneybaby26

So glad little Lux is doing great Ashlee!

I'm torn-daycare called today and said they can take Makayla early, starting July 14th (she will be 13 weeks). I had originally planne on going back August 4th because she originally couldn't take her then. I guess one of her under 2s dads got laid off so she will have an open spot sooner. I haven't gotten paid since 6 weeks, so the financials alone make sense for me to go back ASAP. I feel like I'm ready, she's going to have to go eventually anyway and I love and miss my job...BUT I'm hesitant to commit and then have a meltdown...any advice/guidance from those of you that are back to work already?


----------



## Cowgirl07

Glad lux is doing so awesome.


----------



## goldstns

My Walmart and target wouldn't honor it :(


----------



## Disneybaby26

Ugh that stinks Nikki, sorry!!


----------



## brunettebimbo

The thought of going back to work is much worse than actually going back :)


----------



## frsttimemama

Happy 12 weeks BB!

Kara, such a hard choice! Best of luck. Mine will come down to financial stuff too. ughhh. 

Ash, glad Lux is doing well!

afm, 79 days or less to go! I feel like crap. I thought allergies, but I think Uri. .. Emailing for a z-pak today. So tired and sore and stuffed up. She said I had sciatic pain and ligament pain where my legs connect. I'm waddling for sure. It's not so cute. Lol.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Happy 12 weeks Bb. 
Sandy I'm sure your beautiful sorry about the allergies mine are on an upswing now that it stopped raining. 
Afm had some cramping yesterday and I guess I might have od? At CD 12. Hmm. Oh well, I will be off to work shortly, with my estrogen in my pocket. :haha:


----------



## TTCaWee1

Mine wouldn't either. 

Kara as hard as it was and still is, once I get busy then it takes my mind off. Plus I'm so much more excited to spend time with her when I get off. Not that I'm not already but it's different.


----------



## Disneybaby26

Sandy-I had that same pain too-it was awful! Be extra careful putting on pants and getting in and out of the bed/car, I REALLY aggravated mine a couple of times with those activities! Sit down the get dressed, swing and put weight on both legs at the same time when getting out of bed/car. Try to never put weight on only one leg at a time. It goes away immediately after birth, I was so scared it wouldn't!

Katrina-even if it was an early O, you're good and covered!! :)


----------



## Disneybaby26

Thanks girls-I know it won't be easy but it's inevitable. If doc says she's good to go immunization wise-I'm gonna go back the 14th, if not it will be the 21st. I'm fortunate to have had the amount of time I've had. She's super cuddly today (Sunshine is back on the App Rachel!! LOL) makes my heart melt. Leaving tomorrow morning and looking forward to a great first family vacation! :)


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

hello ladies. I'm back! Harper is just over a week old now. 

It's been a heck of week. After Harper was born I got a spinal headache from my epidural. It was the worst thing i've ever experienced and i've never felt more worthless and helpless in my life. I couldn't even sit up so my husband had to do EVERYTHING. After two blood patches, we finally got it fixed and i'm just now catching up with spending time with my baby.

Atfer 18 hours in labor with no pain meds, we had to do a c section because her cord was around her neck and she would have never been able to come vaginally.

I am just smitten with her and am looking forward to spending the next 9 weeks with her.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Here are some pics!
 



Attached Files:







Family2.jpg
File size: 29.7 KB
Views: 2









Relaxing.jpg
File size: 16.3 KB
Views: 0









SleepyGirl.jpg
File size: 15.2 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Disneybaby26

Chopped 6+ inches off my hair last night! On my way to a mom 'do!! Lol! Shortest my hairs been since I was like 5! Haha
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Disneybaby26

She's SO cute Britt!! Enjoy every minute, so glad you're feeling well!!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Thank you! It's so nice feeling normal. This is how it should be!


----------



## brunettebimbo

CantHrdlyWait said:


> hello ladies. I'm back! Harper is just over a week old now.
> 
> It's been a heck of week. After Harper was born I got a spinal headache from my epidural. It was the worst thing i've ever experienced and i've never felt more worthless and helpless in my life. I couldn't even sit up so my husband had to do EVERYTHING. After two blood patches, we finally got it fixed and i'm just now catching up with spending time with my baby.
> 
> Atfer 18 hours in labor with no pain meds, we had to do a c section because her cord was around her neck and she would have never been able to come vaginally.
> 
> I am just smitten with her and am looking forward to spending the next 9 weeks with her.

Glad your feeling better :hugs: Loving the pictures :)


----------



## brunettebimbo

Disneybaby26 said:


> Chopped 6+ inches off my hair last night! On my way to a mom 'do!! Lol! Shortest my hairs been since I was like 5! Haha

Looks lovely :)


----------



## brunettebimbo

Does anyone know anything about Hand, Foot and Mouth in Pregnancy? It's going around Tristan's nursery so I'm now worried about going there.


----------



## frsttimemama

Britt, glad you are well! Harper is so cute!

Kara, love your hair! Mine is so curly, so it NEVER looks that good! Not straight and smooth anyway.

Katrina, fx!!


----------



## goldstns

Kara cute hair!!

Britt harper is so cute. And glad your better.

Bb-no idea...sry.

Alia woke 45 min too early, but didn't wake any other time last night. I feel like I might b getting a little better!! However my back kills!


----------



## Ingodshand

Kara- could you go back part time the first week? That might make it easier and i would recommend starting on a thursdsy then the first week is short! Love the hair!!

Britt- she is so pretty!! Glad you are feeling better!

Nikki- yay for sleep!


----------



## Disneybaby26

Unfortunately it's all or nothing, but I LOVE the idea of making the first week short, thanks Rachel!! :)


----------



## frsttimemama

Some of my friends suggested making rhe first week short, too. They said it is easier.


----------



## TTCaWee1

I am working day 2 of 3 in a row. I know that's nothing compared to those of you who work m-f but I'm gone from 6a-8p so I barely get to see Ellie on work days bc she goes to bed at 8:30 and she is ready at 8:30 or she gets fussy. 

Looks good Kara!


----------



## Disneybaby26

That stinks Rachel-im sure that warrents extra snuggles on your day off!


----------



## Disneybaby26

Pretty sure my first PP AF is here, of course the day before vacation. UGH!! Scary part is we BD'd exactly 14 days ago! Yikes! Lol


----------



## brunettebimbo

Turns out Hand, Foot and Mouth is fine after 3 months so I'm just past it luckily. 

I've been throwing up blood, my Doctor thinks it is my aspirin. He's prescribed Omeprazole.


----------



## Disneybaby26

Geez BB!! I hope that gets better and the medicine helps!!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Geez Bb I hope it helps. 
Harper is gorgeous. 
Afm nothing exciting, if my temp stays high I will call my Dr, because I think she was planning on me oing on day 14-16.


----------



## Disneybaby26

It was just a few spots hours ago...what if it's IB?? Oh boy.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Kara that would be awesome!


----------



## Disneybaby26

Awesome...and terrifying!! LOL


----------



## Cowgirl07

Lol I'm an optimist for today anyway


----------



## Disneybaby26

14 days ago can't be IB-freaking myself out! Yet again! Lol


----------



## frsttimemama

Being sick and pregnant sucks. I'm miserable and going camping. Lovely. They HAVE to givr me an antibiotic. My blood sugar is up so maybe that will help my case.


----------



## Disneybaby26

Camping while sick and pregnant?? Yikes Sandy, try to enjoy!


----------



## frsttimemama

I know! Lol. But we have had it planned and it's hubby's birthday and his birthday SUCKED last year since our baby died the week before so I just have to suck it up so this one is better.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Oh Sandy that doesn't sound much fun. I hope you manage to have a good time and stay comfortable.


----------



## goldstns

Feel better sandy!!

I see alia's first tooth trying to pop out!


----------



## wavescrash

I've had a migraine since halfway through my work shift yesterday so I had OH take the girls to my moms and called off work today. First time home alone with since Leah was born. It's so nice being able to lay on the couch and not have to tend to anyone or anything.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Waves feel better. 
Girls I want your opinion, should I call my Dr? I think I od on CD 12, but my progesterone doesn't start until day 19. I need another high temp to confirm o but tomorrow is a holiday.


----------



## frsttimemama

I'd call, Katrina!

Waves, feel better!

Nikki, A tooth already? Oh my gosh!

Doc called in an antibiotic. Just gotta go get it shortly.shortly. yay!!


----------



## Disneybaby26

I'd call Katrina! Better safe than sorry. They're doing so much monitoring, I'm sure anything out of the norm is reasonable to call about!


----------



## Cowgirl07

I called, they left it how it was. The nurse seemed embarrassed to ask if we were having sex before O, since it was so early :haha:


----------



## goldstns

Feel better waves...totally agree w the time alone comment.

Katrina glad u called.

Alia had a great day at the botanical gardens with the family. She learned to sleep in public. Then she had a good doc apt. 91% in height, 17.5 lbs and healthy with her first tooth just popping out. Doc said time to baby proof!! Omg shell b crowling soon. Dh and I decided its time to stop bfing (doc said after 6months old their immune system is storng and they Dont need breast milk anymore). I strongly thing if we want to get our bodies ready to vet preggo again in Dec/Jan we need time to do so. Plus I think for my sanity is like my body back for 6 months before being preggo again and then bfing for Another 6 months after baby 2. If I Dont take this break it might cause exhaustion and the desire to not bf baby 2. So doc said put cold wet cabbage leaves on my boobs and cold turkey for a day and it will stop.

Kara...how did u stop the milk?


----------



## Cowgirl07

Happy 4th of July ladies. I hope you all have a lovely day.


----------



## wavescrash

Thanks ladies. Still have the headache today but it's not as bad as yesterday. We both have the day off work. My mom's doing burgers on the grill later today so we may go over there and then go watch fireworks in their town like we do every year. Hannah did great with the fireworks when she was an infant so I'm hoping Leah does too.

Speaking of Leah, she'll be 4 months old on Sunday. CRAZY.

And she's finally rolling over from back to belly. She's gotten so good at it, she just flips within seconds of laying her down lol.


----------



## TTCaWee1

Happy 4th everyone! 

That's awesome that Alia is doing so well!

And yay for Leah rolling over! Ellie is trying to roll from back to belly but hasn't figured out to move the lower part of her body lol. 

Gave Ellie a little oatmeal this morning and she did awesome. Was opening her mouth for each bite and fussing between bites. I know I should prob wait until her appt next week but she's a hungry girl. She can sit in her high chair and I feel like she has hit the milestones necessary for starting solids.


----------



## wavescrash

I haven't started Leah on solids yet but her 4 month appointment is on the 15th so we'll see what her doc says then. I still need to get a high chair lol. We threw out Hannah's because it was so filthy, she just uses a booster seat now.


----------



## goldstns

Just note that the cereal made alia constipated.

Katrina nice temp! Happy 4th!

Waves happy almost bday leah.


----------



## TTCaWee1

Thanks. Did you do oatmeal or rice?


----------



## goldstns

Rice


----------



## TTCaWee1

Ok. I'm doing oatmeal bc I read that rice causes constipation and Ellie already goes days between poops. Plus rice has no nutritional value. So far so good. No issues. I'm just going to do cereal in the morning for now until we go for her 4 month check up.


----------



## clynn11

Happy 4th everyone! Hope you've had a great


----------



## Disneybaby26

Nikki-it took almost 3 weeks to stop. I cut our a feeding every 3/4 days depending on how uncomfortable I was. I tried the cabbage leave but didnt think they helped aside from te initial "oh, the freezing cold and feels awesome"! Wear nice right sports bras, even to bed. If you cut a feeding and feel like you're going to explode, then pump but just until the pressure is relieved. I also made sure I pumped for less time-like if I normally pumped 15 minutes-I'd do 10, then 5, then 3 to help cut down that "feeding time". I hope it's not as painful for you as it was for me :/

Oh. What ever you do, don't use heat!! -big mistake! Lol I used bags of frozen veggies to help!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

I'm late, but happy 4th ladies! 

BB- I hope the meds help with the vomiting of blood! That sounds a little scary!

Waves- I can't believe Leah is almost 4 months old! They grow so fast!

afm- Everything is going good. Adjusting to being a new mom. I'm getting a decent amount of sleep. Harper sleeps 2.5-3 hours between each feeding (for the most part) so I'm able to get good chunks of sleep. I'm also down 26 lbs already! I'm so excited. I only need to lose 11 more to be back where I was when I got pregnant. I did end up with some stretch marks though. I didn't have ANY until week 38 and they were just around my belly button. I've noticed now, that I have a few lower down on my belly. Oh well. Surprisingly, I'm not worried about it like I thought I would. 

We are going to a cookout today. Hopefully it's not too much stimulation for Harper to be passed around and around!


----------



## frsttimemama

As far as getting milk to.stop, when mine came in, I would wear 2 sports bras at a time, no.hot water, and no stimulation at all. That is what they told me.. bind em up tight, no stimulation and keep them out of the hot or warm water in the shower. My experience was horrible just because of the circumstances, but the milk stopped after about a week I think.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

I am not BF and my milk is still coming. They told me in the hospital to wear tight bras, and don't touch them at all. I've been doing that, but I can NOT take a cold shower. It really does seem to be slowing down though. At first they just leaked and leaked. Now I can tell it's really slowing down.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Morning ladies. 
I don't know what my problem is but I'm extremely grumpy with everyone. I'm so irritable. Maybe it's an estrogen side effect, I don't know. Oh I overrided ff to give me crosshairs.


----------



## goldstns

Sry Katrina...I'm sure its hormones.

Kara/sandy/Britt- thx for the advice. Before getting preggo I had to take pills to reduce prolactin because my body just made too much. I have some pills left, I kinda wanna take them too.

Happy 6 months to alia! Omg!

Hope all the babies did well with the fireworks! Alia slept well as our neighbors shot them off.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Happy six months alia!


----------



## TTCaWee1

Ellie did good for about an hour but then started crying. Brought her in my room and she kept crying Everytime they went off. My bedroom was lit up constantly bc my neighborhood was the epicenter I guess...I was slightly annoyed


----------



## frsttimemama

Nikki, I totally would. Haha. I am SO dreading that part of it. I cried and cried last time! I had leaky boobs, a bleeding hooha, a c-section slice, I couldn't get in the tub to shower without help, and no baby to show for it. I laugh now, but it was no laughing matter then. Lol. 

Katrina, I bet it's the hormones. :( Sorry! Hope it gets better!

Britt, glad you are well! And Harper, too!

Rachel, sorry Ellie didn't like the fireworks.

Afm, stilll sick! Three days into my antibiotic and still feeling lousy. My head is killlllling me! My cough is disgusting and makes me pee, AND my feet and ankles are so swollen! I'm trying to watch the salt, but it doesn't seem to br helping. Just must be that time.


----------



## TTCaWee1

Maybe it's a virus Sandy? 

Being sick while preggo sucks.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Feel better sandy


----------



## goldstns

feel better sandy!

ps. im a million times better!!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Feel better sandy!!!


----------



## TTCaWee1

Glad you are better Nikki!

If you mommies haven't tried hylands teething tablets yet, you should def get them to have on hand when teething begins! They are a godsend. Poor Ellie is just chewing on everything she can, drooling, waking up chewing on her hands and arms....last night I gave her 2 tabs before bed and she slept 10 hours! Even through fireworks. I give them to her sometimes when she's really fussy and chewing but this was the first time I gave them before bed. 
She's getting so big so fast. She's sitting up with little help, when I pull her to a sitting position, she straightens her legs to a standing position. We did cereal again this morning and she did awesome. Ate it all. I'm so proud of my little monster and how far she's come already. Oh and yesterday she sat like a big girl in her jogger for our walk. She loved it. Now I just need to master nap time out of this damn swing...


----------



## frsttimemama

Maybe it is a virus. I am honestly not sure. Hopefully, it goes quickly! Busy crazy week at work ahead of me.. I feel a bit better, but not great. Pretty much banished to the recliner today by hubby. My feet are pretty puffy today. It had been going away overnight, but it isdn't so much the last week.. I am a little nervous. I really hope to make it to 36 weeks. I am terrified of NICU time and anything not going totally perfect this time. 

Nikki, glad you are feeling better!

Rachel, glad last night was better. Definitely taking notes on teething tablets! 

Hope you all had a great 4th of July! I think I am about done with camping. Lol. I am getting umcomfortable and having to pee too much to enjoy it much. Fortunately we are too busy to consider it again until mid-August and hopefully, hubby won't ask by then so I don't have to whine my way out or suck it up. Lol.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Sandy I'm glad your feeling better, hopefully your good for work. 
Ellie is so adorable. 
Afm I think I'm done temping, it's driving me nuts. I didn't get a good temp because I didn't sleep good. But with the estrogen and soon to be progesterone it could affect them anyway.


----------



## TTCaWee1

The month I stopped temping I got my bfp...it relieves some stress. And thanks! I just love her &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## brunettebimbo

Sorry haven't been keeping up girls. Sickness is kicking my bum!

Does this sound like round ligament pain or too soon? I keep having a pain just up from my hip bone but in a bit on the right had side? Ive got backache when I lay down too.


----------



## frsttimemama

I would say probably so, BB. I have lots of random pains, especially down from my ribs on the left side. She told me even the pain where my legs connect on the inside is ligament pain. Wouldn't have thought of that!


----------



## Disneybaby26

Does anyone else's babe side sleep?


----------



## asmcsm

Bb sounds like RLP to me.

Kara, Lux rolls to her side pretty much every night. She's only 3.5 weeks and already prefers her side to her back. I know they say that it increases risk of SIDS, though still not as much as tummy sleeping but if they do it on their own what are you supposed to do? She cosleeps with us so I know that there's no pillows or blankets in the way and we're both there but still freaks me out a little some it's supposed to be such a "no-no"


----------



## TTCaWee1

Ellie used to sleep on her side all the time. Now that she's in her crib she sleeps on her back but will occasionally go on her side. If she's fussing in the middle of the night, I put her on her side. I think it makes her feel snuggled


----------



## TTCaWee1

My boob is killing me. Ellie slept 10 hours last night and I think I pumped around 9 or 10 before bed. So I went around 7 or 8 hours without emptying and woke up in pain. Not totally abnormal if I get engorged but usually the pain goes away. It still hurts. And it feels like there is a golf ball in my boob. I've got a hot pack shoved in my bra in case it's a blocked duct or something....not sure if that's the right thing to do but it feels good lol...


----------



## Disneybaby26

Thanks girls-I put Kay down on her back and she struggles until she positions herself on her side, it's awkward looking to me. She won't let me put her on her side though, she has to finagle it herself. Little diva!

Rachel-massage it in a hot shower or massage that area while pumping until its gone. That's what happens when weaning too. SOOO painful!


----------



## asmcsm

Ugh mine usually are super tender even after I pump when they get engorged like that. Hope it goes away soon rachel!

So, the last few days lux has been soooo fussy and she's had really bad gas poor thing :(. Really hoping that she doesn't have colic, but she seems better today, a lot less fussy. But, she's decided that I'm the only one that can calm her down and even if she's in a deep sleep if I put her in her swing or give her to daddy so I can get food or go to the bathroom she wakes up minutes later screaming and stops as soon as pick her up and cuddle her and goes straight back to sleep. Anyone else have this happen? I'm gonna have to start wearing her or I'm never going to get anything done


----------



## wavescrash

If you have to give her to your husband, try taking off your shirt and putting in across his chest while she holds her.


----------



## wavescrash

Even though we talked about it yesterday, OH & I totally spaced out on the fact that Leah turned 4 months old today. I got out of work at 12:30pm so today would have been a perfect day to take her picture in the rocking chair too :/ Oh well. It'll have to be done tomorrow.

I hope everyone had a good 4th of July. We spent most of the day at home and I was nursing a 2-day headache. That afternoon we went to my mom's for a cookout and later on my sister came by with her friend. My parent's got a new swing set and it has a pair of rings on it. We were trying to flip on them like we would when we were kids. Apparently I'm not used to holding my own body weight because I propelled myself too much and totally wiped out. I let go, mid-flip, unintentionally and slammed to the ground. I felt fine for the rest of the evening but yesterday and especially today my arms and shoulder (the one I landed on) are killing me. Whenever I have to use my muscles in anyway, it just kills. I'm hoping it goes away quickly though lol. It hurts to pull my right arm back/parallel with my body though so I'm hoping I didn't do any actual damage. That's the side where I broke my collarbone a few years back. I just need to remember I'm not as young as I think I am lol.


----------



## frsttimemama

Hope it's better today Rachel!

My swelling is better this morning, but I spent the majority of yesterday with my feet up so today oughta be cute cankles. Lol. Can't wait to see oure little man Friday!


----------



## Disneybaby26

Ashlee-Makayla did that in the beginning too with me. I was the only one that could console her. Then all of a sudden DH was the only on that could put her to bed. Then she decided only I could put her to bed. This week, when she cries, she stops the minute DH picks her up. LOL, it seems like it changes as soon as you get used to something.

She definitely had been a fourth trimester baby all the way-the only way I could get stuff done during the day was wearing her. Hated the swing, won't take a paci-loves stroller and going for walks though. Just about two weeks ago she started going in her swing/bouncy seat and occupying herself for extended periods of time, thank goodness!!

It's very hard when you're the only one they let feed/console/put to bed. It will pass though! ...then when it's DHs turn you feel rejected LOL


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Ash- Harper is two weeks old today and she's getting like this. She won't stay asleep very long, and is eating less more often. She's been so cranky. As soon as we put her in the car, she screams bloody murder. I'm not sure what that's about. As soon as she's out of the car (still in her carseat) she's fine. This is kind of inconvenient. I feel like I have to be holding her constantly and I can't get anything done around the house. My mom gave me a carrier yesterday, so I might have to strap her on!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Amanda I hope your feeling better today.


----------



## TTCaWee1

Thanks. My boob is much better. I kept heat on it then pumped the hell out of it. It must've been a clogged duct bc I massaged it and I pumped 2 oz out after I fed Ellie. And the lump went away. Ouchie though. It hurt. 

Ellie was just as y'all are describing. Except the car. I used to be able to rock her to sleep and lay her down but then she started waking up when we'd lay her down. Then we tried the swing. Now she's addicted. I guess I shouldn't complain bc she is sleeping but I don't want her to grow out of the swing then be a nightmare to get to sleep. At night she falls asleep in my arms, I lay her in her crib and she sleeps no problem. During the day she wants to go in her swing then fall asleep swinging. Don't dare try to rock her, she freaks out. I'm going to attempt to get her taking naps in her room the next time I'm off for a stretch.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Yeah, I think my car problem is rare. LOL. Most babies love the car. This little girl hates it. If shes fast asleep before we put her in, she's okay, but if she wakes up, it's end of world blood curdling screams the entire time we are driving. I get anxiety even going somewhere because I feel helpless when she screams.


----------



## wavescrash

CantHrdlyWait said:


> Yeah, I think my car problem is rare. LOL. Most babies love the car. This little girl hates it. If shes fast asleep before we put her in, she's okay, but if she wakes up, it's end of world blood curdling screams the entire time we are driving. I get anxiety even going somewhere because I feel helpless when she screams.

Hannah was like that for several weeks. Coincidentally she'd also have a huge dirty diaper while screaming in the car seat. I don't know if they were related to each other but she hated being in the car seat in the car. As soon as you picked up the car seat though, she was content. She outgrew it though once she was older and able to entertain herself with the little toys I put on her car seat handle, or to look out the window.


----------



## wavescrash

Cowgirl07 said:


> Amanda I hope your feeling better today.

Thanks! I do, thank goodness :)


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Amanda- there is seemingly no reason for the crying.. when we get home, she's not dirty, and not hungry! I don't get it. We checked everything to make sure she's not being pinched or anything. My mom just keeps telling me "babies cry, Britt. It's okay" but when we are in the car (and i'm in the backseat with her) she just WAILS. Nothing will make her stop, and she gets so worked up. I really don't even want to get in the car with her. It just makes me feel awful that I can't comfort her.


----------



## asmcsm

wavescrash said:


> If you have to give her to your husband, try taking off your shirt and putting in across his chest while she holds her.

Never thought of that, might have to try it!



Disneybaby26 said:


> Ashlee-Makayla did that in the beginning too with me. I was the only one that could console her. Then all of a sudden DH was the only on that could put her to bed. Then she decided only I could put her to bed. This week, when she cries, she stops the minute DH picks her up. LOL, it seems like it changes as soon as you get used to something.
> 
> She definitely had been a fourth trimester baby all the way-the only way I could get stuff done during the day was wearing her. Hated the swing, won't take a paci-loves stroller and going for walks though. Just about two weeks ago she started going in her swing/bouncy seat and occupying herself for extended periods of time, thank goodness!!
> 
> It's very hard when you're the only one they let feed/console/put to bed. It will pass though! ...then when it's DHs turn you feel rejected LOL

She likes her swing and takes a paci usually but for those 3 days if he wasn't sleeping, she was screaming. And she would only sleep in my arms and as soon as she was put down or handed off to DH she was wide awake and screaming again yeesh. I've just kinda gotten to the point where sometimes I have to jut let her cry it out because fter feeding her, burping her, changing her, rocking her and giving her the paci or gas drops I just get to the point where I'm at a loss and there's not much else I can do to help her.



CantHrdlyWait said:


> Ash- Harper is two weeks old today and she's getting like this. She won't stay asleep very long, and is eating less more often. She's been so cranky. As soon as we put her in the car, she screams bloody murder. I'm not sure what that's about. As soon as she's out of the car (still in her carseat) she's fine. This is kind of inconvenient. I feel like I have to be holding her constantly and I can't get anything done around the house. My mom gave me a carrier yesterday, so I might have to strap her on!

I think that it must be a growth spurt because this sounds exactly like Lux. She's not as cranky now, it was just about 3-4 days of screaming to get here. Crazy that Harper hates the car so much though. Car rides are the best/easiest way to get Lux to sleep. 


TTCaWee1 said:


> Thanks. My boob is much better. I kept heat on it then pumped the hell out of it. It must've been a clogged duct bc I massaged it and I pumped 2 oz out after I fed Ellie. And the lump went away. Ouchie though. It hurt.
> 
> Ellie was just as y'all are describing. Except the car. I used to be able to rock her to sleep and lay her down but then she started waking up when we'd lay her down. Then we tried the swing. Now she's addicted. I guess I shouldn't complain bc she is sleeping but I don't want her to grow out of the swing then be a nightmare to get to sleep. At night she falls asleep in my arms, I lay her in her crib and she sleeps no problem. During the day she wants to go in her swing then fall asleep swinging. Don't dare try to rock her, she freaks out. I'm going to attempt to get her taking naps in her room the next time I'm off for a stretch.

Lux normally naps in her swing all the time, except she has to already be asleep when you put her in it. But like I said, she's not having it this week :?. Getting her to transfer to the crib is probably going to be no fun at all


----------



## Cowgirl07

Girls I think we need some baby pictures from the holiday weekend. 
Afm I'm grumpy again, mostly because I am going to end up fencing again. I hate fencing.


----------



## goldstns

Alia doesn't like car rides either unless its longer then an hr. However I think she's growing out of that stage...iv found her napping a few times recently.

Alia was also a side sleeper...now she will only sleep on tummy.

Rachel if had those lumps too...they kill, but go away with a good pump session. If been procrastinating stop pumping because I fear the pain!! 

Katrina-fx! When u testing?

Kara u TTC?


----------



## Cowgirl07

Um I don't know, maybe this weekend. Depends on how long I keep the frers away from sight. I have a blood test on the 19th and will stop progesterone then if it's negative.


----------



## Disneybaby26

This is one of my favorites from this weekend! All tired of from the festivities! :)

Nikki-I'm not sure if we've decided yet. I thought I was getting AF but it was just like pink CM for a few days then nothing. If my cycle comes back we are talking about "trying" in aug/sept but if it doesn't happen no biggie!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 14.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Ingodshand

Britt- Evan has hated the car since about three weeks. He just hated being strapped in it. In the past few weeks he has gotten better but it is still hard.


----------



## asmcsm

Ugh I spoke too soon, yesterday must have just been a good day because today she is back to screaming bloody murder for no apparent reason. So much for my sanity](*,) :sad2:


----------



## Disneybaby26

Got our shots this morning :(
Doctor said she might get a fever/be extra fussy. He said to give her Tylenol preventatively so hopefully that heads it off!

Baby girl is 9lbs 11oz-still 5th percentile for weight, 23inches-50th percentile for height! My skinny little peanut!

Doctor said we better stop going in at the 3am wake up and giving her the paci unless we want to do that forever. He said to just let her cry-going to be a hard couple of nights :(


----------



## goldstns

Kara we have to stop that too...this weekend we r doing sleep training 

Rachel- what puffs did u get? Alia choked on hers...so we ask day care and they said there r puffs made for babies and we were trying bigger ones made for 9month olds.


----------



## TTCaWee1

We got both. The little ones that are the size of cereal and the ones that look like Cheetos. The Cheetos looking ones are for when they get older. That sucks she choked. How scary. 

Kara - have you been feeding her at 3 am? That seems like a long time to go without eating for a 2 month old. I guess doctors know best. Ellie has her 4 month appt on Friday. Interesting how all of our drs are so different.


----------



## TTCaWee1




----------



## TTCaWee1




----------



## Cowgirl07

Awe look at the babies, they look so cute.


----------



## frsttimemama

Rachel, cute cute cute!

Sorry some of you are struggling right now! Hope ityou gets bstterbetter! I'm reading and sympathizing, but not doing a good job at responding. Just not feeling super.


----------



## Disneybaby26

No Rachel-we feed her at 10:30 and then again at 6am. She doesn't cry at 3am ever, just wakes up and fusses and rolls around till we put in her paci. And then conks out the minute it's in. She's 12 weeks today :)


----------



## TTCaWee1

Gotcha. Ellie is hit or miss if she makes it from 8:30 to 5:30.


----------



## Disneybaby26

That's the ultimate goal for sure!! Once we have the 3am wake up taken care of we'll work on cutting the 10:30 feeding.

Poor baby is so pooped from her shots today! Feel asleep mid bottle when i was putting her to bed and curled right up on her side, didnt make a peep!


----------



## wavescrash

Hannah gagged with all puffs and some of those dissolvable foods meant for babies at first. It was a few months before she could eat them without gagging.


----------



## wavescrash

My rugrats.
 



Attached Files:







5.jpg
File size: 67.4 KB
Views: 3









1.jpg
File size: 30.4 KB
Views: 2









9.jpg
File size: 25.8 KB
Views: 3









3.jpg
File size: 29 KB
Views: 1


----------



## wavescrash

A few more... still have to upload/edit the 4th of July pictures though.
 



Attached Files:







10.jpg
File size: 32.8 KB
Views: 1









2.jpg
File size: 32.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Cowgirl07

Love the girls pictures


----------



## wavescrash

Thanks Katrina :)


----------



## clynn11

Hi ladies! I am still following a long, just being horrible at replying. We've had A LOT going on in our family lately. Getting the nursery all together, running around like chickens with our heads cut off realizing that there's only 3.5 weeks left until my due date.. possibly less until she's here depending on when she wants to make her appearance. My little sister went to the hospital last night with contractions and was treated for preterm labor, they stopped the contractions though and gave her steroid shots for Carter's lungs and she was discharged this evening. My older brother quit his job and admitted to my mom that he has a horrible addiction to pain pills (already knew this) but has now admitted to going so far as to smoking heroin. So I just feel like my head is going to explode at the moment, but I am reading along daily- LOVING the pictures of all of our thread's gorgeous babies, and am hoping to be able to sit down and truly comment/reply some day soon. Can't wait to join you mommies and be able to ask for advice, etc. <3 <3 Sending lots of love to you all!


----------



## Disneybaby26

Holy crap Cassidy!! Sorry you have so much on your plate right now, that's extra tough when you're trying to focus on getting ready for a new baby! So glad they were able to stop your sisters labor, how far is she now? I'm glad that your brother is getting the help that he needs too!

I geared myself up to let her cry and thought it was going to be an awful night! And of course she didn't make a sound! Only thing I did differently was unplug her nightlight when I fed her at 10:30 so it was extra dark in her room!


----------



## frsttimemama

Wow Cass, sorry things are so crazy! Hope your sister is ok! So exciting that your baby girl will be here so soon!

Waves, such cute little girls! Suggestions on photo editing software? I've always liked taking pictures, and I suspect it's about to increase when our little guy is born. :)

Glad last night went well! I'm probably going to be running in there every time he makes a peep.. no matter how hard I try not to. Lol.

I'm down to 10.5 weeks to go, but Hubby didn't realize it. I said something about it,it last night and Hubby was like WHAT?! I THOUGHT THERE WAS LIKE 14 WEEKS LEFT! Hahaha. Poor guy. I was like ummm no, see why I'm getting antsy?!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Hugs Cass sorry all of that is going on. 
Glad Kay did well last night Kara. 
Sandy only 10 weeks, how are you feeling?


----------



## frsttimemama

Large and short of breath but not too bad. Some sciatic pain and ligament pain, but definitely could be worse, thanks for asking!


----------



## goldstns

Sending thoughts to your family cassidy.

Sandy I like Picasa for pictures editing.


----------



## frsttimemama

Thanks Nikki! I don't know anything about editing photos, and very little about photography besides the obvious push the button part.. but I want to learn!


----------



## Cowgirl07

I have Photoshop and have used it only a few times since I have had it lol. I don't like it much.
My back hurts, I knew that would happen. I hate fencing and moving branches.


----------



## goldstns

My big girl... she knows her name now, we are working on sign language and she can pass things from one hand to the other. I think she is working on starting to CRAWL! She has been consistently sleeping from 10pm-530am!!! YAY! And she's sooo tall... 27 inches (91%)!!
 



Attached Files:







Alia 6 months old B.jpg
File size: 29.3 KB
Views: 5









Alia 6 months old C.jpg
File size: 20.6 KB
Views: 5









Alia 6 months old.jpg
File size: 23.1 KB
Views: 5









ry%3D400.jpg
File size: 19.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

loving all the cute baby pics!!


----------



## TTCaWee1

Aww look at all the babes!! Leah and Alia are such chunkers lol


----------



## Cowgirl07

Love the pictures, so cute.


----------



## Disneybaby26

I'm getting a cold :( boo!! Sore throat and sniffles, what a bummer!!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Oh no, I hope you feel better soon. Summer colds are the worst.
I just downed the hatch! No more estrogen for me :)


----------



## Disneybaby26

Thanks Katrina! Starting progesterone tomorrow? Fxd for you!!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Tonight, I guess it's most common side effects are exhaustion, headaches such. So they have me take it right before bed.


----------



## Disneybaby26

I hope it's not too bad for you!!


----------



## TTCaWee1

Good luck Katrina!


----------



## clynn11

Thanks for the support ladies! It's been crazy. My mom came home today and he was high out of his mind so she just kicked him out and told him to find his own help. 

My little sister is 34w3d today (well tomorrow.. 7/9) so they're wanting him to cook a bit longer.

Sorry some of you are feeling sick :hugs: hope it doesn't get too bad and you feel better quickly!

FX for you Katrina!!! So so hoping this is your cycle!!!!


----------



## clynn11

The babies are all getting so big, and are all so beautiful! Can't believe how fast time flies..


----------



## clynn11

Bump update! 36 weeks 5 days in about 30 minutes.. almost midnight so close enough! Lol. Dr.s appt. at 10.30 in the am. Been cleaning all day/night long. Hoping she comes soon!
 



Attached Files:







Clipboard01.jpg
File size: 40.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## brunettebimbo

Cassidy sorry your family are having such a rough time :hugs:

Girls you all have beautiful children, gorgeous pictures!

Katrina good luck!

AFM - 2nd tri :happydance: 2nd tri :happydance: 2nd tri :happydance: 2nd tri :happydance:


----------



## frsttimemama

Fx Katrina!!

Cass, sorry things are rough! Cute bump! :)

Congratulations, BB!

Summer colds ARE the worst. Mine is lingering. Ugh. Feel better soon!

I love that pregnancy makes me cry at anything for nothing. Poor Hubby! And this week needs to get over already. Thank goodness it's halfway! Anybody have big plans this weekend? We have a dr appt Feiday afternoon and ultrasound, yard saling for baby clothes Saturday and a tractor pull and Sunday, cleaning, laundry, and yard work. Busy busy!


----------



## Cowgirl07

I can't not wait to see zuris room all done. 
I have a wedding this weekend, I get to wear new boots :haha: today I'm super tired and have a stomach ache. :(


----------



## Lotalaughs16

Morning Ladies...I promise I've been reading along just haven't had much time to comment.

love all the baby pics...I can't believe how fast they are growing up!

BB, yay for 2nd tri! 

Katrina, I am crossing everything I can for you this month I really hope this is the one!

AFM, just hanging out at cd 43 with no af in sight and no bfp either. It's so frustrating but I'm just trying to focus on working out, keeping my stress levels down and enjoying life at the moment. Once af shows, I may be tempted to start OPKs again and maybe temping


----------



## brunettebimbo

Sounds like you all have lovely plans. :)

I'm working tomorrow and Friday. Have my consultant appointment tomorrow afternoon. We have Hubby's kids this weekend so going. Out for dinner with some friends and their children.


----------



## HWPG

hey gals,
i'm reading reading reading adn up to date - just busy at work adn SO so tired.
i also have a cold, a head cold. been snoring at night apparently, as well as coughing and cant hear too well. OH has taken to wearing ear plugs, hehe. i think i'm on the up-swing, but even when i feel like i get good sleep, i am not feeling rested. just my whole body is tired. been having lots of BH and more painful pains - maybe Alek is engaging? then again, he is still moving like a crazy man in my ribs, so hard to tell. i do well during the day for the most part, but at night i'm hot, itchy, and generally uncomfortable. we did our maternity photos yesterday, so i'm glad those are out of the way, i was a little worried he'd come before them!
otherwise, not much to report here. tick tock, just waiting.
happy 2nd tri BB :)


----------



## TTCaWee1

Nap #1 underway...in the pack n play!!!! Fx!


----------



## goldstns

Happy 2nd tri BB

Cant wait for some babies Mirolee and Cassidy!

Rachel- as for the puffs, apparently there are different kinds of "star" puffs. The big ones are for 9 months old and the half stars are for 6 month olds. At least Alia chocked (but not bad) on the full/big stars, but her daycare showed me the half stars and we gave Alia some and she did fine. So just to note. Daycare said they get the half stars at King Supers grocery store (not sure if you have that near you).

Alia's day care has a case of hand and food...PLEASE DONT LET HER GET IT! She has tooth number 2 coming!! Gave her highland pills today and she seemed drugged after.... makes me nervous!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

BB - congrats on 2nd tri!!!! It's going so fast!

We are supposed to go to a cookout this weekend at a friends house that lives over an hour away. I was going to take Harper with us but i'm afraid if she still hates the car, she will scream for an hour. I know I won't be able to handle that. Not sure what we will do right now.


----------



## Disneybaby26

Just had a play date with daycare. One of little kids (just learning to talk) called Miss Pati "mom" over and over. Tears.... I know it will be good for her to socialize but this is definitely going to be hard for mommy :(


----------



## wavescrash

frsttimemama said:


> Waves, such cute little girls! Suggestions on photo editing software? I've always liked taking pictures, and I suspect it's about to increase when our little guy is born. :)

Thanks :)

I use Adobe Camera Raw and Photoshop CS5.


----------



## wavescrash

Leah's 4 mth picture :)
 



Attached Files:







4mths - small.jpg
File size: 42.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## clynn11

Ugh a little upset. Just got back from my appt. and tested positive for GBS. I know it's really not that big of a deal but not liking the fact i'm gonna need antibiotics throughout labor.


----------



## Disneybaby26

Don't worry Cass-definitely no biggie at all. Hen you go in they out in IV fluids regardless of If you want an unmediated delivery or not. They just add the antibiotic in through there and you're good to go!


----------



## brunettebimbo

What's GBS?


----------



## clynn11

Group b strep. Apparently 25% of pregnant women develop it. Here in the us they test for it between 35 and 37 weeks. If you test positive you get antibiotics through an iv during labor. If you don't get antibiotics the chances of your baby getting it are 1 in 200, with antibiotics chances are 1 in 4000. Can result in still birth or death after birth if passed to baby, or cause other issues.

https://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/ency/article/001366.htm


----------



## brunettebimbo

OMG the UK don't test for that! :wacko:


----------



## Cowgirl07

Happy second tri Bb. 
Leah looks awesome so big. 
Afm Bbs hurt, but no other side effects.


----------



## Disneybaby26

Katrina- do they usually hurt after O ?


----------



## Cowgirl07

Yeah, but normally not this bad.
Cass I'm sorry about the gbs.


----------



## TTCaWee1

Sorry Cassidy &#128546; but I will say that I got the abx bc my gbs was unknown and Ellie got a ton of abx over 10 days and she's fine!

So I just ran to target and loaded up on diapers, wipes and formula bc they are having a big baby sale...my car is keyless and all I need is for the key fob to be near the car then I can open the doors. I loaded up my stuff and I guess I left my wristlet in with the bags when I closed the hatch so my stupid fancy car locked me out. It's like 90 degrees out, Ellie was due to eat and DH is at work. So I started to hoof it home carrying Ellie in her car seat and my massive bottle of conditioner that I forgot to put in the car. Thennnn along came my neighbor. Omg never have I been so excited to see someone. He drove me to go get my spare key from my friends house, took me home to get a spare key fob then took me back to target. I was going to steal a target cart to used as a stroller but thought that would look even worse than carrying a car seat down the road. Ugh so happy to be home lol


----------



## Disneybaby26

Omg Rachel!! Whoopsy! Lol, so glad your neighbor found you!!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Rachel that sounds awful. I'm glad your neighbor was so great!


----------



## goldstns

What story Rachel... I bet our tired...Elle. and car seat would b heavy!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Had a bfp dream this morning. It was exactly how i would wind up telling Dh. Having all these plans, then not doing any of them and bawling my eyes out and throwing the test in his hands :haha: plan is to test before the wedding we have Saturday


----------



## TTCaWee1

Excited for you to test Katrina!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

omg Rachel! So glad your neighbor found you!

Katrina- I had a BFP dream a few days before my positive test!! FX!!!!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Good Luck Katrina!

Been to see my consultant this afternoon. Nothing new was really discussed but he has scared the shit out of me. He said that with antiphospholipid syndrome most losses happen in 2nd trimester! I thought we were safer now I was in 2nd tri!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Sorry Bb. I wish it had gone better. 
Afm I hate driving and it was bad today. I drove our manual little car and some older gentlemen decided to cut me off. I almost ended up in his rear end and burnt my clutch. On the plus side I got new glasses and a dress.


----------



## frsttimemama

Oh my gosh Rachel! How sucky! Glad your neighbors gave you a ride!

Cass, so sorry! 

Katrina, fx! Can't wait for your test!

Bb, everything is going to be ok! Sorry he scared you!

Afm, I'm rather uncomfortable lately! My belly is so tight! It is sore down low and my back. Almost crampy but not really. Probably just the extra weight of baby and such? Idk. Definitely different than last pregnancy! Can't wait to see him tomorrow! I always love when they estimate size, too. :)


----------



## TTCaWee1

For those of you who shop at target, they have a $20 off $100 in baby items and $10 gift card off 2 boxes of diapers. Almost all the baby stuff is on sale too. I loaded up on diapers, formula, wipes and baby food. 

Kara are you going to introduce solids at 4 or 6 months? 

We have Ellie's 4 month appt tomorrow. Hope the shots aren't horrible on her. I started giving her fruit with her cereal. We made it through bananas and tomorrow we start peaches. I think we are just going to stick with breakfast until we get through all the fruits then add "lunch" with veggies and by the time she's 6 months we can do 3 meals and be on the 2nd foods. Unless the doc tells me otherwise....I just want to take it slowly since they do recommend waiting until 6 months. So far it hasn't changed her milk schedule. She still eats 3 hours after her first feed. 

Nikki what is alias eating schedule?

Oh and the last few nights, Ellie has slept thru the night! Gotten up at 5:30 to eat then back to sleep again. I consider that sttn...this morning she was fussy when I laid her back down so I brought her to bed with me and she slept in our bed until 8:30. Hope it stays this way!


----------



## Disneybaby26

Rachel-anything over 7 hours is STTN! That's awesome!! I don't really know about solids, she gaining really well with just the milk, doc didnt say anything about it. We go back end of August, ill ask then. What are the pros/cons? I hadn't really thought about it yet! I thought they had you start with veggies first so they aren't off put by them because fruit is so much sweeter. What was the oatmeal that you were using? How much did the doctor have you give her to start?


----------



## TTCaWee1

I read that too about the fruits but I just can't give a vegetable with oatmeal. Would I eat peas for breakfast? I think she's going to prefer sweets regardless of when they are introduced. I guess we will see what happens though once we get to veggies. I give her single grain oatmeal and mix it with breastmilk. About 1-2 tbsp. I started her without talking to doc after talking to a lot of friends at work. She can sit up with little assistance, rolls, holds her head up, opens her mouth for it, cries after each feeding...she just seemed ready. I think the cons are that some people say that early solids causes allergies. I don't know if I believe that though


----------



## Disneybaby26

Hmmmm!! Definitely read oatmeal over rice cereal-especially with constipation issues! Definitely want to talk to the doctor about it, I feel like feeding her solids would be fun lol!


----------



## Disneybaby26

I've never heard the allergy thing-I think it's one of those things that if you're ready Nd you think the babe is ready, go for it!! So awesome the Ellie is on her way! Are you preparing them yourself or using store bought?


----------



## TTCaWee1

I bought plum organics, earths best and Ella's kitchen. I made some banana baby food but it's in the freezer. Just easier to buy it. I'll make stuff when I can but I'm not going to stress over it. Just going to buy organic


----------



## TTCaWee1

I'm so happy. I just cleaned my floors! Shined them and all! I've been lucky to keep them swept since I went back to work. DH tries but he doesn't do them like I do. They look so good I can practically see myself in them. It's amazing what excites me nowadays.


----------



## frsttimemama

Rachel that's great! I hear you about the little things being exciting! :) I am seriously so tired and sore these days, my house is really suffering. I can't wait to have some energy to clean it! 

I have never heard the allergy thing, but I have heard it increases risk of obesity later in life. I have not decided what we will do. Depends on baby I think.

29 weeks!! 10 to go! Yay! Hard to believe. I am so sore lately, I can hardly believe it. I plan to.work as long as possible, but I am a little unsure how long that will be. Hubby thinks I will be off early. I think baby boy will be early. Worries.. lol.


----------



## wavescrash

The baby sale at work is ridiculous lol. We've been out of Pamper's Swaddlers all week now. I even had other stores calling to see if we had the Swaddlers in in various sizes which never happens.


Earlier this week Hannah woke up screaming around 4:30am so I figured she woke up from a nightmare or something. I went in to calm her down and realized she was burning up. I took her temp and it was like 101-something. A short while later it was up to 102.1 so I woke Tyler up and we were trying to get her to take some medicine when she projectile vomited everywhere. We got her cleaned up and got her to take some Tylenol and not even 2 minutes later, she threw that up and this is the point I started freaking out lol. She's never been sick before so I felt so bad for her. Her temp was up to 103.1 at this point so we took Leah to my mom's house & took Hannah to the ER since she wasn't able to keep her meds down. I'm so paranoid about febrile seizures so I wanted to make sure we could get her meds to help fight the fever since it climbed in a short period of time. The ER gave her zofran for the nausea and she was then able to take Motrin and eat some applesauce. She never threw up again after that but every day since, her temp has been up and down. Highest it's gotten has been 101-something but it's usually around 99.6-100.3 which isn't too terrible. The day she went to the ER we both took off work and then Tyler's job was closed for the 4th of July so he lost 2 days of pay on this check and it was terrible :( I just hope we have enough to last until next Friday when we both get paid.

Leah's 4 mth check-up is on Tuesday and she's due for some shots. Everyone's talking about baby food... we haven't started her on anything yet. Hannah was on cereal early on for reflux and even though Leah has reflux too, I'm putting off starting her on food. I'm not 100% sure why, probably because I want to deny she's growing up lol. That and we got rid of our high chair so I really have nothing to put her in until we get a new one, although I'm sure she'd be okay in the Bumbo or bouncer. I don't know... I'm just putting it off. I'll see what her ped says Tuesday and probably start thinking about starting her on it lol.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Rachel that's awesome, I need to scrub floors living room especially. 
Sandy yay only ten weeks! 
Afm: I was grumpy last night, but today I get to pick up the prints I ordered and go out for Chinese :) should be a good day. As for symptoms, I don't have any so I think testing tomorrow will be worthless.


----------



## TTCaWee1

That's scary waves. I'm scared of febrile seizures too. Especially after shots so last time I gave Tylenol for 24 hours after. I'm going to do the same today. My stepmom does all homeopathic stuff so she has me do one pellet the night before and one within an hour of shots and it's supposed to ward off adverse reactions. My sister in law used them with my nephew and never had an issue with shots. I don't know the name off the top of my head - it's a weird one. But I googled it before her 2 mo shots and people use it. Ugh it makes me so sad for her to get hurt. She's going to scream.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

What are febrile seizures??

Took Harper for her 2 week checkup today. She is 9 lbs now! She gained one lb. They said that that is exactly what she should have done. Made me feel good! She also didn't scream in the car. She was quiet the entire time. I rolled the windows down a little, blasted air, and played music loud enough that she could hear it. I hope this is the trick, because I cannot handle the anxiety that I get worrying she will scream the entire time we are in the car. 

I lost 26 lbs with almost no effort, but now my weight isn't budging. Blah! I still can't exercise or do anything, and I just do NOT want healthy food for some reason. I just keep eating cereal, and crap.


----------



## wavescrash

A febrile seizure is a seizure caused by fevers, happens in young children. It happens when the child spikes a high fever very rapidly. It happens to a small percentage of children but a mom-blog I've followed for 5 years had it happen to her daughter when she was 2 and ever since, I've been so paranoid. It generally happens on the first day of the fever if it's going to happen and it doesn't mean they have or will develop epilepsy.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Wow, that does sound scary!!


----------



## asmcsm

Okay, so I've been on the verge of giving up breast feeding and just exclusively pumping because of Lux's latching issues. My boobs haven't really been getting engorged anymore and I always compress when I latch her but even if she DOES sometimes open wide enough and latch properly, after a few minutes she makes a clicking noise while breaking the suction and will readjust so that she is just gumming the nipple and then my nipple comes out looking like lipstick and super raw :?. I mentioned this to some people and they suggested that she may have a tongue or lip tie or both. I read up on it some more and based on what I've found I'm thinking it's highly likely se at least has the lip tie and probably a posterior tongue tie :? This would be a big reason why she's had so many issues with gas and reflux as well as her latch. She's been breaking the suction and sucking in more air. And unfortunately in the future it could lead to speech issues and tooth decay if it's bad enough. I think I'm gonna have to see a lactation consultant again to diagnose her ties and then go to a pediatric dentist to have them revised if they're bad enough which who knows how much that could be :?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 18.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

aww ash! I hope you get it sorted out and it's not too much!


----------



## TTCaWee1

Ashlee have you tried a nipple shield? I use the contact medela ones. It pulls your nipple in for baby. And the contact ones allow her nose to be against your breast. If you haven't tried yet, I highly suggest it. Plus your nips won't get all beat up. 

I think I am going to start weaning Ellie to formula. When I pump at work, I only have enough for 2 bottles and she gets 4 bottles a day. I think I'm going to stick with bf morning and night since she is sttn and pump once or twice at work. She will end up getting about 1/2 breast milk and 1/2 formula. Hopefully I can do this until 6 months then go strictly formula. Saw the doc today and he said she's doing great. 12 lbs 13 oz and 24 inches. He said for being early she's really doing great hitting her milestones. She got her shots and screamed. Then she kept "yelling" at the medical assistant once I picked her up. Now she's just sleepy. Doc said to start giving her food. Didn't tell him I already did.


----------



## asmcsm

Rachel I just bought a shield yesterday, it's definitely reducing the pain but still seems like she's having trouble opening wide :? Fortunately she's being a less lazy eater though which can be an issue when they have ties so I think she's probably getting more out. I might wait it out and see if the latch is a little better once she gets a little older and her mouth is a little bigger. Unfortunately they don't grow out of lip/tongue ties but if her mouth is a little bigger she might be able to get more of my boob in her mouth which could help the latch


----------



## Cowgirl07

Sorry Ashlee, I hope it gets easier. Have you talked to the Dr about it? 
Waves I hope she's feeling better. 
Afm, going out to dinner with Dh tonight. Work and wedding tomorrow. Busy weekend for us.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Looks like she has one to me. I'd definitely see if you can have it snipped. Will really help with the BF. 

AFM - Been to the Doctors about my hands. He said its Carpel Tunnel Syndrome. I'm to give it a few days and if no improvement I'm to call in for some night splints. I was woken a few times last night by it!


----------



## Ingodshand

asmcsm said:


> Okay, so I've been on the verge of giving up breast feeding and just exclusively pumping because of Lux's latching issues. My boobs haven't really been getting engorged anymore and I always compress when I latch her but even if she DOES sometimes open wide enough and latch properly, after a few minutes she makes a clicking noise while breaking the suction and will readjust so that she is just gumming the nipple and then my nipple comes out looking like lipstick and super raw :?. I mentioned this to some people and they suggested that she may have a tongue or lip tie or both. I read up on it some more and based on what I've found I'm thinking it's highly likely se at least has the lip tie and probably a posterior tongue tie :? This would be a big reason why she's had so many issues with gas and reflux as well as her latch. She's been breaking the suction and sucking in more air. And unfortunately in the future it could lead to speech issues and tooth decay if it's bad enough. I think I'm gonna have to see a lactation consultant again to diagnose her ties and then go to a pediatric dentist to have them revised if they're bad enough which who knows how much that could be :?

Hey ash- we had Evan's tongue and posterior tongue ties revised at 9 days. Go to a doctor that uses a laser to reduce the risk of reattchment . it cost us about $400 but insurance covered about half. You will also want to do CST therapy after to relieve the tension in his jaw. Evan ate totally different about two weeks after the procedure
There is also a support group on Facebook that has a listing of doctors you can see. Posterior tongue ties are harder to diagnose bit my lc says that 95% of the time a lip tie and tongue occur together. Good luck and let me know of you have other questions!


----------



## TTCaWee1

BB I had horrible carpal tunnel in my right wrist during pregnant. It only got worst the further along I got. Mine didn't come till late 20 weeks


----------



## goldstns

Ash- yes that's lip tie. Usually lip tie is accompanied by tongue tie. My cousin in law's kid had it and it was a simple procedure.

Rachel - the puffs for 6 month olds is called little puffs...we just bought some from the target sale. Alia started w rice cereal for a week eating at mid day, it made her constipated really bad. Then we stopped it. She moved to mid day veggies at 1 oz... She had butternut squash, carrots, peas, green beans. 3-5 days between trying a new one. Then we added a fruit for morning, while continuing altering veggies listed above at 1oz/feeding. We've done banana, peaches, avocado and apricot. We are now increasing to 2-3oz/meal. For breakfast and lunch she alternates between the foods she's tried. While we keep adding foods we do it for dinner at 1-2oz (weather it is fruit or veggie, starting meats soon too). Therefore I'm with her if something happens. Once she's tried the food 3x with us at dinner time I'll add it to the trusted list and allow them to feed it to her at daycare for breakfast/lunch. We still have lots of food to go threw. I just bought baby oatmeal just to see if she likes it better. If so, id like to give her a second food like that at breakfast with her fruit. Also thinking about getting her plain yogurt, I have been told she can have that now too.

Waves-As for the seizure thing...I totally understand. My co-workers baby had it. My coworker was holding him and he said he could feel his temp rise while holding him and then he seized. 

BB- I also had carpel tunnel at about 12 weeks and for the rest of the pregnancy and even after. the wrist guards helped a ton!

AFM, Alia has swim class tomorrow!! YAY! We went to the target sale today... it was nice! Was about to pull my hair out last night. DH's family always asks to baby sit (to be with her and to help us out so we can go out). Well I finally am getting the guts to let her out of my sight (besides daycare). This is the second time I offered for them to babysit. The first time was when she was 7 weeks old for 1.5 hours at my house so I could nap while DH was trying to get our second car working again. Anyways, MIL was 30 min late... So at that point there was no point in napping because I had to be somewhere and no longer had the time. So last night I offered for them to sit while we went to dinner with a high school friend that was in town. We asked for them to be here at 7pm so we could get to a 730pm reservation... well they were late and got here at 730pm!! We live 20 min from the restaurant and made my friend sit around. I also planned this because sometimes Alia wakes at 10pm waiting for her "dream" feed (yes, we have to break this this weekend). Therefore we could hang from 730-930 and be home for her for 10pm feed. Well because they were 30 min late we ended up being 30 min late home (got home at 1030pm). That is just how long the dinner took, we didn't just sit around after dinner. Anyways, not that it was a huge deal, but Alia woke at 10pm and was awake waiting for us. In which they took her out and played with her... which is a major NO-NO for sleepy time!! UGH! And that is why I don't trust them to sit because they can't even come on time!


----------



## asmcsm

Thanks for the I for Sarah! I did actually join the Facebook group and most people are saying that revision was really te only thing that helped. All I know is that it's made breastfeeding a nightmare which really sucks because I wanted it to go well :?


----------



## Disneybaby26

The whole solids thing seems overwhelming!!

Nikki-I know what you mean. Everytime we leaving Kay with grandparents or aunts/uncles she's pretty much ruined for the night lol! We just kind of try to do our best to put her back on schedule and call it a wash. I'm just now starting to be able to relax while I'm out and say oh well, tomorrows another day!

First overnight is scheduled August 23rd! We have a wedding and it's the weekend before my birthday so were hoping for a nice night out and a hotel stay!

Ashlee- that totally stinks about the lip tie. If you google image it, is say that's definitely the issue. Did you call the doc or are you going to wait until her 2 week appt? I'm sorry that this must be making BF so much harder, it's already hard enough in the beginning!! EPing really worked for us, if you're considering that, don't give up mama!


----------



## Disneybaby26

Nikki- the last time we left her with MIL we got home and the dog gate was on the floor-she says he busted out (I think she tripped over it). It made marks on both my wall and my hardwood. She was upstairs looking like she just fought WWII "rocking the baby to sleep" (she was wide awake). And her nighttime bottle was cleaned in the drying rack. So wait...you fed her, cleaned the bottle, and then tried to put her to bed?? Still makes me LOL when I think about it!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Bfn this morning. :( I hate testing. Dh and I went out to dinner last night and bought a movie and came home and watched it. We have a wedding tonight so that will be fun.


----------



## Disneybaby26

I'm sorry Katrina :( how many dpo are you?


----------



## Cowgirl07

11 maybe, I quit temping after my temp went wacko.


----------



## Disneybaby26

Well, fxd it's just too soon then! Hugs!


----------



## frsttimemama

So sorry Katrina!!

Ultrasound was great! Got a 4d picture! ! He's measuring 50th percentile at 2#14 oz and all is well! Appointment went well. No weight gain so total of 13 pounds and BP and sugars are acceptable.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Can we see a picture Sandy? Glad it went well. 
HAPPY BIRTHDAY Cassidy!


----------



## TTCaWee1

Sorry Katrina. Hopefully it's just too soon. 

I wanna see Sandy!

Happy bday Cassidy!

Nikki - what brand are they? I don't know about in laws bc we have no family here but I want to smack DH upside the head sometimes. When I have Ellie, we follow a schedule and it works. When he has her he doesn't do anything he is supposed to. He lets her sleep past 6 pm all the time which pisses me off bc I have to get up with her when she's up all night. Then today I told him give her Tylenol between 7:30 and 9:30. Did he? Nope. I told him give her a bottle then cereal. Did he? Nope. No cereal. Said she fell asleep. Which means he put her in her swing. Just pisses me off. He blatantly doesn't listen. This morning I was getting ready for work and I told him if she wakes up to just rock her. In the 10 min I was in the shower, he had her downstairs with the lights on, making her a bottle bc she was crying. This is after he stayed up all night long after I told him to go to bed so he would be rested. I'm so irritated with him bc he doesn't listen. This isn't something you can just ignore me on. It's a human life and I've worked hard to figure out how to sustain it. He doesn't do tummy time with her either. Grrrrrr.


----------



## asmcsm

Disneybaby26 said:


> Ashlee- that totally stinks about the lip tie. If you google image it, is say that's definitely the issue. Did you call the doc or are you going to wait until her 2 week appt? I'm sorry that this must be making BF so much harder, it's already hard enough in the beginning!! EPing really worked for us, if you're considering that, don't give up mama!

 Yea I posted that pic in the support group on fb and they all said it was a lip tie as well. Also I had read that if the gums blanched when you lift the lip then the frenulum is too tight. Her next apt actually isn't until August when she gets her shots but from what I've been reading, most peds just brush ties off as no big deal. I'll probably have to take her to a pediatric dentist or ENT if I want it taken seriously. But will probably have to see a lactation consultant for a referral first. I'm using a shield right now but it's annoying and I don't really care for it. But it beats having my nipples gummed until they're raw.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Happy Birthday Cassidy!

Katrina hopefully it's just to early! FX!

Sandy so glad your appointment went well :)


----------



## brunettebimbo

My lower legs and feet feel weird. Kind of pins and needles but kind of not if you know what I mean? They kind of ache too. Any ideas please?


----------



## goldstns

Katrina- I am soooo ready for your bfp! Enjoy your wedding.

Cassidy- happy bday!

I have gone 11 hours without pumping/feeding!!! OMG... my goal is 12 hours... so just 45 min left. Then I HAVE to pump at least a little to release the pain. Then Im not sure my next step.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Thanks ladies wedding was fun. In spite of having pregnant intuition. I danced had some alcohol and ate ton. 
Ashlee I think the dentist might be worth it, but call you Dr first see what they offer. 
Bb I don't know. Is it in the ligaments or muscles.


----------



## frsttimemama

Ash, I agree with Katrina -- check with the doc, and if he doesn't want to do anything, go with the dentist.

Nikki, how awesome! It sucks, I know. Hope it gets better soon.

Rachel, that would be incredibly frustrating! 

Kara, I don't blame you at all!

Katrina, FX it was just too early. With your temps being wacky, it's possible. Don't worry about drinking. I did it with my first, and everything was fine with him -- what happened had nothing to do with that. We just had no idea I was pregnant. 

I'll try to get a picture on. I haven't ben able to get it to work yet. Lame. Yesterday we went garage saling and got TONS of stuff for him for $15. Feeling a lot more prepared for him now. Just gotta get it all folded and put away.. it's in the dryer right now. When it rained after the first hour, we decided to have a fly by the seat of our pants day and just did a whole bunch of random things. It was fun. Today, I'm not feeling great, and I'm really tired. I slept in, and have been to town for a few things. I'm trying to do 208234098 loads of laundry and clean the house and such. It's hard to stay caught up lately because by the time I get home from work, I'm exhausted. Gotta do better or something though. It's sad, I clean for awhile, then get tired and sit down for a rest. It takes much longer to get things done that way. Ugh. Lol.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Glad you had fun garage saling Sandy!


----------



## HWPG

Sandy, how are you possibly almost 30 weeks? That blows my mind.


----------



## clynn11

Thank you for the birthday wishes everyone! :)

BB- I agree with the ladies in your journal.. sounds like restless leg syndrome, no fun at all!!

Glad you had fun at the wedding Katrina! When is AF due?

Ash- I'm sorry you're having to deal with this but at least you seem to have gotten a lot of input from other mamas with similar experiences and it sounds like it's a very simple procedure to fix it <3

Sandy- I ditto Mirolee, time is flying by!!!

Mirolee- Speaking of time... holy crap our babies could be here literally at any time! AHHHH!

Nikki- How did swimming class go? Alia is getting to be such a big girl! She's so beautiful! I'm excited for you guys to start TTC #2! Lol

Kara- Speaking of TTC... any update with that spotting??


----------



## Cowgirl07

I'm on progesterone so it will delay af. But if I did o on CD 12 af would be due Tuesday/Wednesday, but I'm on progesterone until Friday then have a blood test, Saturday.


----------



## Disneybaby26

Cassidy-nothing ever came...I had 3 days of a tiny bit of pink CM and then nada...weird. A lot of non fertile CM this week-so maybe it was O? I'm not sure how long after weaning I should wait for AF before I call the doc and see if she'll do progesterone to jump start. As much as I like not having AF, I'd also like my body to get back on track!

First day of daycare tomorrow, back to work on Tuesday. It's a little surreal that's she's 3 months already and my weekday-all day time with my baby girl is over :(


----------



## frsttimemama

Mirolee, I KNOW! It is crazy! I can't believe your baby could be here any day now! So excited to see him! :)

Cass, happy birthday! Hope it was great! I know. I can hardly believe it! It is, but not fast enough. I just want him to get here, on the outside, safe and sound in one piece so I can have a moment of relief before I find something else to worry about about him. ;) 

Kara, I can't believe it's already time for you to go back to work! I'll be thinking of you!

Today was a very productive, unproductive day if that makes any sense? I got a ton done, but still not enough. I think we have decided to skip a baby shower and have something more like a "Meet The Baby" party after he's here a month or so. On the one hand, while we want to celebrate him, we really don't need much at all. We have to get a carseat and stroller, which we have picked out already, a few more wipes, a play mat for the floor which can always wait a bit if needed, and I want a special going home outfit. Beyond that, we have a ton of clothes and diapers, blankets, bibs, bottles, burp cloths, toys, furniture like swing, pack'n play, etc., monitors, swaddlers, lotion, soap, and every other thing I can possibly think of.. so no real "need" for a shower. We'll just celebrate him when he's here safe and sound. I'm starting to get REALLY anxious/nervous/scared/terrified/panicked. I hope it gets better soon.


----------



## goldstns

Alia loved swim class!!! Can't wait til sat for more swimming!!

my boobs r on fire and hard as rocks.... Attempting to stop the milk.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Hope it gets better Sandy. I think a meet the baby gets better soon. 
Nikki I'm glad she loved it. 
Kara good luck tomorrow, I'm sure she will have a blast. 
I took a long nap today, I was tired out of no where. In spite of me having to cappuccinos today and I rarely have caffeine. Add that to my "progesterone effects" since I'm trying not to ss.:haha:


----------



## asmcsm

Thanks Cass. It seems like a pretty quick and easy fix, the only problem is finding someone around our area that does it, closest seems like baby area, and figuring out how to pay because I'm sure medi-cal probably won't cover it.

Okay, not trying to freak out any future mommas on here, I just thought it was a crazy story and wanted to share. So, my friend had her son on Friday. She apparently was in labor for 36 hours and they decided to have her get a c-section(the hospital she delivered at has a very high c section rate) well they gave her the epidural and it seemed like it was working then one they started the procedure I guess she could feel what was happening. Well all they did was give her the gas and air and have her take a pill that caused her not to remember what as happening. Meanwhile her husband was there listening to her say how she could feel it and she wanted them to stop and feeling helpless because there was nothing he could do. theyre both so traumatized by the experience that she's decided she doesn't want to have anymore children. Then, to top it off, she has a spinal headache from the epidural that didn't even work and had to have the blood patch today. I feel so unbelievably bad for them.


----------



## clynn11

Omg- who??? That's insane and scary :/ obviously a rare occurance but still!!!!


----------



## frsttimemama

That sounds awful Ashlee. Was she just awake saying she could feel it and freaking out or screaming bloody murder? Just seems insane that all they would do was give her gas and a pill. I have heard where people they had that were freaking or couldn't get numb, they put under general. Any way you cut it, what a terrible experience for them!


----------



## brunettebimbo

I can't believe everyone has nearly had their babies! Seems crazy! I think I've been part of this wonderful group for about a year now. Time definitely has flown!


----------



## Disneybaby26

Omg Ashlee-that's awful!! P.S-I saw your fb post about struggling with the BFing. I'm so sorry you're having a tough time! It really might be worth it to try EPing. It really is simple and fast! Just pump for 10-15 minutes whenever you would feed baby(so every 3 hours-ish). I always fed Kay the previous pump while I was pumping, so no extra time at all! It will be convienent when you have to go back to work too!


----------



## goldstns

M-Y B-O-O-B-S K-I-L-L!!! OMG. I am sitting her at work with 3 sports bra's on and leak pads. DH drives to work (we work together) and I told him NOT to hit any pot holes. I currently have Tylenol in my system. Next step might be a pain pill. Im hoping my issue with high prolactin wont prolong this attempt to dry up. One boob hasn't been touched in 38 hours and the other hasn't been touched in 26 hours. Its a bitter sweet feeling. Im excited for 3 hours a day back, but I feel like I am letting Alia down and not focusing on her by thinking/getting body ready for number 2.


----------



## Disneybaby26

Nikki- you did great and aren letting her down at all. My guess is in the long run shed rather have the sibling than be bf for a few more months! ;)

And also-I feel your pain, it sucks but gets better pretty quickly!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Ashlee how awful for her. I'm glad they are both ok, but that is an awful situation. 
Nikki I hope you feel better asap. 
I slept for ten hours in the last 24 maybe I'm getting a summer cold or something.


----------



## goldstns

Hopefully your pregnant!


----------



## Cowgirl07

I'm not getting my hopes up. It could be the progesterone too, I'm trying to keep my ss to a minimum or to myself anyway. :haha:


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Man Ashlee! That's a terrible story! My experience has left me debating another child and it wasn't even that bad. I got the spinal headache and now i'm terrified of it happening again. I'll revisit when Harper is 2 or 3, but for right now, i'm happy with one child. 

So when do you start keeping babies up in the day? my mom seems to think that Harper is getting her days and nights mixed up and said I need to keep her up more in the day, but I have no idea how. She's 3 weeks old. She's still a newborn, and likes to sleep. When she's awake she's cranky and fussy and most times, nothing I do helps, and eventually she falls asleep. I don't want to keep her up all day just for her to act cranky. I'm kind of overwhelmed. I don't want to be doing the wrong thing, but it seems to early to try to keep her up. What did you other moms do, and when did you do it?


----------



## goldstns

Harper should be sleeping 14-18 hours every 24 hours. She should only be awake between 45min-1hr at a time.my mom suggested the same and I asked doc, she said no! The more tired a baby is the harder time the baby has when trying to fall asleep. So u can get into an ugly cycle.

the wind blowing even hurts my boobs. I swear my boobs r so big they r touching my chin !!


----------



## asmcsm

Cass- it was my friend that I used to work with at the salon in Anderson. I feel soooo bad for her. Even a couple of the nurses were freaked out about what happened.

Kara I'm thinking I may end up just having to EP. I would like to try and breast feed at least a couple times a day but we'll see what happens I guess. Just sucks.

Britt- based on her post I had thought that she had just gotten the blood patch for her spinal headache do I had told her about your experience and said I hoped that it would work and she'd get better then her DH told me about the rest. I just can't even imagine how scary that must have been. Also, I had to try and keep lux up more in the day because she had her days and nights mixed up. After about a week of keeping her in bright rooms during the day and then giving her a bath before bed and taking we In a dark room to eat before bed she started sleeping longer at night.


----------



## Cowgirl07

I'm sorry Ashlee. 
Nikki-im sorry that made me giggle. I hope you feel better soon. 
Afm I'm tired, we fenced today, I had a nosebleed :(, fenced some more. I want to clean but have no ambition.


----------



## Disneybaby26

Britt- it all really depends on the baby and is trial and error. Makayla never slept too much during the day until about 10 weeks she started taking very scheduled naps 7am-9:30am, a cat nap from 11-11:45ish, 1:00-3:30, and then another cat nap 4:30-5:30ish. She goes down for the night at 7:30, dream feed at 10:30, wakes at 6:00 like clockwork. It took a long time and A LOT of trial and error to establish that though. I have no doubt I had a fourth trimester colicky baby. Would she be happier if you wore her? That really helped me a ton. Also, I kind of had to force the nap schedule. Swaddle, paci, sometimes let her cry a bit. Swing? Stroller? What calms her the best? Makayla has always been happier moving. But I truly don't think there was much I could have done in the first weeks to really establish wake/sleep times. Like Ashlee said-a louder, brightly lit environment during the day and dimly lit and quiet at least an hour before bed can do wonders.

Nikki-have you tried to cut the dreamfeed yet? That's our next hurdle. Problem is I feel like makayla wants to go down earlier that 7:30 but I'm scared if I bump up her bedtime anymore, when I cut the dreamfeed she'll start waking in the middle of the night. DH is always up at 10:30, so if much rather him feed her at 10:30 then me have to get up at 1:00am!


----------



## goldstns

Kara- yes, these past 3 nights she had no dream feed. Doc said she's chunky enough to make it all night. So far pretty good. First night was bad, but I think her teeth hurt because we gave her Tylenol at midnight and she didn't wake after that. Last night she cried at 3am...i threw paci in her mouth and she was out. Alia goes down at 630pm...she seems to beg to go down then. However, she wakes at 5am usually...wished it was 530am, but no biggie.

katrina- did u get your nose hit? If not, I believe its an early preggo sign.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Wow she sleeps well Nikki! That's awesome


----------



## Kiamaria83

Hey girlies. I'm back from hols. It's so nice to spend 2 weeks with just my 2 fellas. Back to work tomorrow &#128563; then I have to leave my boys and fly to London for a few days. I can't wait to finish for maternity leave.

Nikki your boobies sound painful! Hope they get better soon.

You girls are getting so close to having your babas . It's so exciting .im 27 weeks today, it seems to have flown by.
Katrina. I really want you to test and see 2 pretty lines.big big fx for you this month. 

My due date is 14th oct, please could someone update the front page?


----------



## Ingodshand

Britt- both my babies had their day and nights mixed up. I just let them sleep when they wanted and it resolved itself in about a week. I know it is hard but just try to sleep when she does. Even if you just take an am and pm map with her. Then you can wear her the rest of the day to get your stuff done. It won't list long!!!

Ash- have you meet with a lc yet? I would recommend it since she might have good ideas for helping baby eat better. Also have you tried side nursing? I think that can really help babies eat more efficiently. It gets so much easier after 3 or 4 weeks!!!


----------



## Cowgirl07

No it didn't Nikki. I might test Thursday again. 
Colette I'm glad you had a nice holiday.


----------



## goldstns

Today boobs r a bit better. Still hurt, but I feel like I can see light at the end of the tunnel today. 

welcome back Colette. I think Morgan did the front page and I'm not sure she's still with us. I don't think anyone else can do it. Hopefully shell see your request.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Thank you ladies! I've been leaving the lights on during the day, as well as opening the curtains and darkening the rooms when it gets late. I'm pretty sure yesterday was just a bad day, or maybe the result of a spurt? She finally slept last night. She slept from 8:15pm-12:45am ate, then slept from 1am-3:45am ate, slept from 4-7am, ate, and is still asleep! Yesterday she just seemed so tired that she would not sleep. 

I have a carrier I can put her in, but her head bounces around a lot. Maybe I could roll up a small blanket to get her more comfy in there. Today I am going to try to get our bedroom cleaned up. I'll lay her on the bed, or in the rock and play. We've just lived in the living room since she's been home. I need to start getting up and cleaning and doing stuff!


----------



## wavescrash

Leah had her 4 month check-up and shots today. Shes 15lbs 9.4oz (90th percentile), 25.5 long (90th percentile) and her head circumference is 16.25 (average/60th percentile.) Doc says we can start her on cereal if we want and suggests it since shes taking 7oz bottles now. No signs of teeth coming in but did comment on how drooly she is. Also we were asked to bring in a stool sample to check for a milk protein allergy (which Hannah had) and sure enough it tested positive for traces of blood so he sent me home with a sample can of Alimentum :/ We have to take another stool sample back in a month to see if switching formula helps and then her next check-up is at 6 months old.
 



Attached Files:







10525757_10152115993582820_6056304131425171518_n.jpg
File size: 29.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## wavescrash

Also, my friend shared this on FB and thought some of you may find comfort in it or at least get some understanding into your babes, if it applies: https://www.askdrsears.com/topics/h...aby/high-need-baby/12-features-high-need-baby


----------



## Cowgirl07

Sorry about the allergy but I am glad leah is growing so well!


----------



## wavescrash

Thanks dear :)


----------



## asmcsm

Ingodshand said:


> Ash- have you meet with a lc yet? I would recommend it since she might have good ideas for helping baby eat better. Also have you tried side nursing? I think that can really help babies eat more efficiently. It gets so much easier after 3 or 4 weeks!!!

I haven't yet. We've been busy the last couple days with some other things. I've started pumping in the day and feeding her the previous sessions milk and then side nursing during the night. It seems to be the only position that doesn't hurt quite as bad. I just any wait for her little mouth to get bigger so that she can fit more into her mouth.


----------



## goldstns

Waves- what a healthy baby!! She's almost Alia size.


----------



## TTCaWee1

Ashley what size shield did you get?

Sucks about the allergy waves. She looks like she's thriving very well though! 

Not sure if I posted Ellie's weight from her appt. she's 12 lbs 13 oz and 24 inches long. She's doing great for her actual and adjusted ages. 
We are getting her ears pierced at her 6 month check up. Her pedi does them. Unless I change my mind...
Today we went to the water park for the first time with Ellie. She did great. Cried at first but then she was fine. 
I've been cutting back bf/pumping to every 6-8 hours and doing more formula. I'm hoping that my boobs just dry up so I don't have to deal with pain and engorgement. 
Ellie's been waking up in the middle of the night every night since Friday. Last night she was screaming like she was in pain and arching her back. I changed her, fed her, rocked her...nothing worked. Ended up giving her Tylenol and she fell asleep so I guess something was bothering her. Tonight I gave her the teething tabs before bed in case it's her teeth and I put an extra 2 oz in her bottle. Hopefully she sttn. Doc said once she starts waking up again in the middle of the night that she's ready for more food and to give 2 meals a day. I guess once we finish up fruits we will add "dinner" with veggies. We just have mangoes and apples left on our list. Oh and avacados but I'll prob give that as a dinner. 

Well hope you all are doing well. I'm off to bed. Fx I get some sleep.


----------



## Cowgirl07

I hope she sleeps better.


----------



## wavescrash

goldstns said:


> Waves- what a healthy baby!! She's almost Alia size.

Thanks :) Oh wow! I was thinking I should pull out her 6mth clothes to see how they fit but I'm not mentally prepared for that yet lol.



TTCaWee1 said:


> Sucks about the allergy waves. She looks like she's thriving very well though!
> 
> Doc said once she starts waking up again in the middle of the night that she's ready for more food and to give 2 meals a day. I guess once we finish up fruits we will add "dinner" with veggies. We just have mangoes and apples left on our list. Oh and avacados but I'll prob give that as a dinner.

Thanks. Indeed she is which is crazy considering how much she spits up every day lol. How crazy you guys are already on fruits and moving to veggies and I haven't even given cereal yet. No judgment by any means, I'm just saying. I'm procrastinating because I'm not ready for her to grow up yet lol.


----------



## clynn11

Leah is so stinking cute! I love her chub <3 Sorry about the allergies but other than that she seems like a totally healthy, happy babe!


----------



## asmcsm

Rachel I got the 24mm shield but I'm thinking now that I may need to get the 21mm shield and also the 21mm pumping shields. I've been reading more on correctly fitting them and I think mine are too big


----------



## wavescrash

clynn11 said:


> Leah is so stinking cute! I love her chub <3 Sorry about the allergies but other than that she seems like a totally healthy, happy babe!

Aw thanks :) The only downside to the allergy is that Alimentum is ridiculously expensive for a tiny can. WIC will cover it with a prescription but I imagine her doc would want to wait a month until he gets the next stool sample to see if it works before writing a prescription and $60+ a week on formula for a month makes me want to vomit lol.


----------



## Kiamaria83

Wow Amanda that's expensive formula. Hope you get it something sorted.
Ash sounds like you're having a rough time feeding. You are doing so well to stick at it though. I gave up last time as it just didn't work but hoping I can this time. 
Just starting to decorate Elliott's new room. He's so excited for his big boy room to be finished. I'll post a piccy when done.

Has anyone else on 2nd pregnancy think you're bigger this time ? I'm worried I'll give birth to a turkey as my bump is massive for 27 weeks!


----------



## TTCaWee1

Ashlee - I use the 20 mm one by medela bc it's smaller and easier for Ellie. That's what the lc fitted me for. Then I used the 27mm shields for pumping bc that's what they fitted me for. Totally different. Your pumping shields should take in your whole nipple without it rubbing on the sides. Does your pedi have a lc you can go meet with?


----------



## brunettebimbo

Nice to have you back Colette :)

I actually think I'm smaller this time round! I had a proper bump at 16 weeks last time so I guess we will see then!


----------



## frsttimemama

Waves, can you tell them yoy NEED WIC to cover it? Surely they would write a script to trial it. She's adorable!

Rachel, hope last night went better.

Collette, I definitely think I am bigger and have gained less weight so far. 

I've been feeling kinda loysy lately between hurting ligaments and sciatic nerve, heartburn, and exhaustion. A friend gave me a pregnancy pillow, and I tried it last night. More comfy but still awake a lot, even with a benadryl so I think it's just that point. Oh well I guess. Just thankful for this lil guy! My hemoglobin, hematocrit, and platelets are low so maybe some iron will help.


----------



## Kiamaria83

Ahh sandy, it isn't nice being so uncomfortable . I just can't get comfy in bed at all. Not long left to go and it will be so worth it in the end &#128512;
I think I look like I'm carrying triplets, I hope there aren't more humans hiding in there &#128563;. 
Bb how's the injecting going ? Has your sickness calmed down? Mine started again last week, we were on a bus on the way to the dolphin show and I was sick , Elliott then announced it to the whole bus! Cheeky little man !


----------



## brunettebimbo

Injections are fine. Just get on with it now :lol: Still throwing up daily but nausea doesn't seem to be as bad. Thanks for asking :)


----------



## TTCaWee1

Last night was great. She slept from 8ish till 4:45. I think I'll keep giving her a bigger bottle at bedtime to see if it helps


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Harper slept last night from 10:30-4:30am. A nice chunk of sleep for her! However she woke us up a few times making noise. One of them sounded like she was gasping for air. It actually scared hubby so bad he jumped out of bed and ran over to her. I'm not sure what it was, but she seemed fine. Of course I felt like I couldn't sleep after that. 

DH and I got in our first baby related fight last weekend. I had a horrible day last friday where she was awake all day, and I got no sleep the night before. I told him that he could do her middle of the night feedings for one night so I could get some sleep. He was like "is this something you expect me to do every weekend?" i'm thinking "what?? be a parent!?" Yes. It is. Sunday night through Thursday night I do it ALL. He goes to bed at 8pm and i'm with her ALONE until he gets home the next day at 4pm. So yes. I don't think it's too much to ask for me to get ONE night of uninterrupted sleep. He had the balls to say to me "well i'm working!" UHHH. Like taking care of a newborn isn't work? It really insulted me and pissed me off. He has no idea how hard this can be. He gets frustrated in ten minutes if she's crying and he can't figure out why. I can't imagine seeing him handle her ALL day like I do with NO help. When he gets home from work I hand her off pretty quickly and he acts pissy. Now he comes home, changes, needs to use the bathroom, do the dishes.. ect. It's like he doesn't want to deal with her. We had a talk about this before she was born and he acted like he knew, but now he's acting like an ass and it's getting to me. He's got it easy right now, because when I go back to work, the nightly feedings are going to be 50/50 and he will be getting a lot less sleep than he is used too.


----------



## Kiamaria83

Ahh Britt they are all the same. They don't realise how hard it is for the first few months and seem to think its easy being at home all day with baby. Arguments always happen when you're sleep deprived. You're doing great


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

very true. He was super dad the first week, but that quickly ended.


----------



## frsttimemama

Sorry Britt!


----------



## HWPG

i cant imagine what OH will be like when Alek comes. i've tried having lots of preemptive conversations and propose situations, but we'll see in real life. i have to say, his one saving grace will be that when i go back to work, my mom will do 2 days for us, and then we'll each be doing a full day at home (and figuring out day 5). i think this will be GREAT because he'll be home all day with Baby, and "get it", and when i come home from work i'll understand if he's (insert emotion) - and vice versa on the days that i'm home. (at least, i *hope* and *pray* this will be what happens!).
right now, though, all i want is to be done. Alek is big, i'm big, we'r both uncomfortable, i'm itchy and tired, and i know i could have as much as 4 more weeks... omg.... i'm not ungrateful for being pregnant, and i certainly want a healthy baby, but something seriously needs to change!


----------



## frsttimemama

Mirolee, I hear you! I'm huge and have just over 9 more weeks.. How? Lol. 

I am hoping hubby will be good after what we went through. I can't imagine he won't.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Britt I'm sorry you fought. 
Sandy I think we Need a bump pic. 
Afm tired and grumpy. I hate progesterone it makes me ss.


----------



## goldstns

Katrina...test again!

britt- so sry, but I agree give him one full day alone w her.... And hell respect it!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Tomorrow I will.


----------



## frsttimemama

I will try to get one up tonight Katrina! If not tonight, then soon. I have to clean and pack. We are going out of town tomorrow afternoon until Saturday night for a conference for hubby's work. I just want to put my cankles up, but I have to pack and clean.. lol. FX FX FX!! for your test!!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Nikki I had another bloody nose thought you should know :haha:


----------



## frsttimemama

Fx Katrina! I had one too last night.. ;) seriously though!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Bfn, I went back to bed after testing. Today is my last day of progesterone, so I'm not sure how long after I stop af will come probably a few days.


----------



## goldstns

Katrina all these signs to BFP! GRRR...stupid test! I really praying for you. you beyond deserve it!

Kara/Rachel ( I think, or whoever is doing the 10pm-ish dream feed)- we stopped ours and were hoping in a few days should would be used to it. Well I think she is waking more now that we don't do it. She gets up at 1230am-ish and USUALLY (but not always) at 330am. All she wants is her paci or diaper changed (pooping a ton with teething). However, it means worse sleep for me because with the dream feed DH would do it at 10pm (on his way to bed) and then Alia would sleep until 5am (morning). So I wouldn't never be woken. Now I am woken at 1230am and 330am. GRRR!!! Not sure what to do, doc said she didn't need the dream feed. Tonight-Sunday I think I am putting her to bed at normal time and NOT entering her room until 5/530am. I will hope eventually shell learn how to put herself to sleep. We'll see how this goes. However, I told DH my plan and he said "should you do internet research on how to do this, like maybe we should go in and pat her back when she wakes, just not give her a paci (like we usually do)." I said "great question, why don't you do the research and let me know what you learn." and he got pissed and said no you should do it.... Well me and him work together and my days are CRAZY busy until my co-workers go on this work trip (by Tuesday it should slow down to normal pace at work).. meanwhile he said he was a little slow at work right now. So in my opinion he should do the research... UGH men!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Now af will probably come Saturday, since I have a wedding to go to. Just my luck. I don't even want a blood test, I don't see the point. But my Dr takes no precautions of possibly being pregnant and taking femara.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Mirolee - I did the same thing before Harper came. I'd have these discussions with dh about how hard it was going to be, and how we needed to be on the "same side" and sometimes i'm going to need help, and expect him to help. He was all "Oh I know!" at the time, but at times now that she's here, he doesn't act like "he knows". 

I ended up leaving last night when we got home for some alone time. I went to the grocery store and went for a drive in my car on the back country roads. It was nice to get out, but it honestly wasn't long enough. As soon as I got back, he handed her back and went to bed. I hate his stupid job and schedule. He has go to bed at 7:30pm and then he doesn't get home until 4pm the next day. So i'm alone except for 3 hours a day and even then, he's cooking dinner or doing something else so I have about an hour where i'm not the one dealing with her.


----------



## asmcsm

Ugh yesterday and last night SUCKED. Lux was fighting sleep so hard. Yesterday we got her to fall asleep several times after much effort but she'd wake up like 10 minutes later. Then last night she had bad gas so she was squirming around a ton and didn't sleep well. Just sucks. Wish there was more I could do about her gas. I already give her gas drops and burp her after her feedings and I bicycle her legs to try and work it out. Just don't know what else I can do


----------



## Disneybaby26

I'm sorry, Katrina! :(

Nikki-annoying about DH! there are a bunch of different "methods". Happiest baby on the block has a pick up/put down method, and Ferber has charts for how long to let them cry before you go in. We were doing a little "ferberizing" but sometimes with that they'll wait for you to come no matter how long. For example, if I let Kay cry for 5 minutes and go in, she will literally stop crying in her tracks and smile at me...they're smarter than we gave them credit for! Gonna probably sound like mean mommy here-but bc of the expectant crying we choice to just close the door and leave her one night. (Obviously if she cried to the point of distress we would have gone in but didnt need to). That did the trick for us. She goes down for bed wide awake and it she stirs in the middle of the night she self soothes. It will depend on the baby and also the parents...I'm too scared of having a problem sleeper to be in the "go in everytime the baby cries" club. Okay for some, but not us.

Britt-what the heck kind of job does he have?? Can someone take her for a good chunk of time this weekend so you can have some mommy time?


----------



## Disneybaby26

Ash-you might wanna talk to the LC about that too? If she's that gassy she might have a dairy intolerance...they would ask you to cut dairy from your diet. They thought Makayla had it.


----------



## asmcsm

Kara I have very little dairy in my diet already. I hate drinking milk and basically only have it with cereal and I don't really eat all that many dairy products :/.


----------



## goldstns

kara- that is what we are going to do tonight-sunday. put her to bed, close the door and not go back in until morning (unless major distress). I know she can self sooth because sometimes she does that and I know she's not hungry because we never feed her at night anymore (plus doc said we didn't need to do night feeds anymore). So we are going to be "mean" parents too, but I just know she can handle it.

Britt- sorry its so hard. It does get better, I promise! Are you going to put her in daycare or something and go back to work? if so when? I have to say I love Alia, but it is my saving grace to be back at work. Therefore, when I do get my 3ish hours in the evening (and the weekends) all I want to do is be with her and I enjoy it more.

Ashlee- when Alia had days like that DH would put her in the car and drive for about 30min until she fell sleep. Then we would transfer her to crib. once we even kept her in the car seat and just put the whole car seat in her crib for her nap because she kept waking when we transferred her. Therefore we knew she would be safe and not tip over. Anyways, Alia did that too, but it wasn't more then 1-2 days in a row then she was good and then might do it again... she grew out of that now.


----------



## asmcsm

Nikki- we tried driving her around a couple times yesterday but as soon as we got in the house she'd wake up. Normally going for a drive works like a charm but she just REALLY didn't want to sleep


----------



## Cowgirl07

Thanks, I have had a lot on my mind today and am not sure what I'm going to do. I'm debating on getting full time job so we can afford adoption or more treatment. I need to find out more about the big fertility centers in Madison. If they require a Dr referral. I love farming but I can't swing fertility treatment, a mortgage and basic life needs on just that and dhs paycheck. I'm so conflicted.


----------



## frsttimemama

Katrina, I am SO sorry you are even having to consider any of that. I still think that the meds will work for you soon. Praying for guidance and a BFP pronto!

Ash, sorry yesterday was rough! Hope today is better!

Britt, hope the weekend brings some relief for you!

Good luck to you Kara and Nikki with your trials with your girls tonight and this weekend. Hope it's smooth!

We made it to our destination. Headed out to find dinner and snacks for the hungry pregnant diabetic lady with high fasting blood sugars.. I have to email my doc in the morning. I am expecting her to start me on glipizide. Kinda nervous about that. And I am anemic apparently. ;:( Guess that means mama needs more steak! ;)


----------



## asmcsm

Ugh I'm sorry about bfn Katrina :? I really hope that you get your bfp soon so that you don't have to worry about all those financial decisions

Well, I've just found out that DH was also put on soy formula as a baby due to sensitive stomach like I was so I'm hoping that I won't end up having to put lux on soy formula too :? But it seems like she's following our pattern with having a very sensitive stomach.


----------



## wavescrash

Ashlee - many babies who have an intolerance to dairy also have an intolerance or allergy to soy as well. Just something to keep in mind. Now that Leah's on Alimentum that makes 2 kids in a row for me with milk protein allergies :/


----------



## Cowgirl07

Thanks ladies, I almost wish we hadn't bought our home and didn't take out an agriculture loan. But you can't change the past. Our ag loan will be paid off in 4 years but do I want to wait until I'm 30? Not really. Job market here isn't to good either. Sorry for the venting.


----------



## frsttimemama

That's what we are here dor Katrina!!

Ash, hope they figure something out for poor Lux (and mama!)

Holy 30 weeks!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Happy 30 weeks sandy


----------



## HWPG

i'm not saying you should or should not wait, K, or that it's good or bad.... but i'm 33! so 30 is not old in any way :)
wow, sandy, 30 weeks!


----------



## Disneybaby26

Ill be 30 next month Katrina, it's not so bad ;)

Seriously though-I'm sorry you're feeling this way, do what's right for you and your little family. In my experience, there's never enough money, ever. There's always something new to pay for, and a little one is absolutely worth it, so live in the now!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

kara- He works about an hour and 15 minutes away (in Baltimore, MD) and he has to be AT WORK at 6am. So he gets up at 3:30 am and leaves around 4:45am. He gets off at 2:30pm but with traffic he doesn't get home until 4 pm. It sucks. I am going out tomorrow for lunch with a friend and going to run some errands. Hopefully it'll help.

Nikki- I am going back to work on 9/2. I took 11 weeks off. She will be going to daycare, which breaks my heart (and bank) but we can't afford for me to be a SAHM.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Ash- Harper is doing the same thing. Very gassy. Screaming her head off. I am not BFing and had to switch her from Similac advance, to Similac sensitive, but I'm not convinced it's helping. Today she screams every time she goes to eat. She is hungry, but something is hurting her. She's been bearing down and grunting, but she is pooping, so I guess it's gas. I hate it. I've tried it all too and not much seems to help. I just hate it because she's not eating as much as she should be.


----------



## wavescrash

Britt - Is she fussing with the bottle, screaming while trying to eat or arching her back while eating? That could be a sign of reflux and the ped can prescribe meds to help. We have to give Leah her meds 2x a day for reflux. Hannah had it too. Realistically all babies do but some suffer more than others & require medication to help ease their symtoms/pain.

Formula switching takes about a week to fully see the benefits and for them to properly adjust so if you haven't been on the new stuff for a week yet, I say give it a few more days to determine if you think it's helping or not. Is she spitting up any? If she's spitting up, fussier, acting like she's colicky it could be a milk protein intolerance and she may benefit from switching to a soy-based or hypoallergenic formula.


----------



## TTCaWee1

Try putting gas drops in her bottle too. Ellie has reflux and has to take Zantac 2x a day. You can also give the gas drops by mouth. They help IMO. Ellie is on the generic form of enfamil gentlease. It's for gas and fussiness.


----------



## goldstns

Katrina my heart goes out to u. I remember being in that place. I hated it. I was so depressed and no one understood. I pray u turn out like me...while in the process of fertility treatment and about to start prep for ivf we found out we were Prego. Pray that will b your story too!!!

Alia and I had a wonderful day. Big walk/stroll this morning and then went swimming outside this afternoon... Now she's crashed in her crib. I also pulled out her 6-9month clothing and nearly cried that she's growing up too fast.


----------



## wavescrash

I'm contemplating pulling out Leah's 6mth clothing as well to see how it fits :(


----------



## Cowgirl07

Thanks ladies, I feel like all I do is complain.


----------



## clynn11

Katrina- sending so much love your way. I can only imagine how difficult making these decisions must be, and am keeping everything crossed that your story turns out like Nikki's and you end up not needing to go through any of it <3 <3 <3

Waves- Awe I can only imagine how bittersweet that must be. They grow so fast! I love seeing updates of her all the time. And the progress pics you posted of each of your girls- it's awesome Leah looks like a mix of both Hannah and Autumn! 

Ash & Britt- Sorry you guys are having some issues with fussy/gassy babies! Hoping you can figure out the issues and get them sorted <3

Nikki- Can't believe Alia is over 6 months already!!! Ahhhh! When are you guys officially starting TTC #2 again? I know you've mentioned but I forgot :/

Sandy- Happy 30 weeks! Eeeek in the home stretch! So exciting!!

Colette- Good to hear from you! I hear lots of woman are much bigger with their second, so don't worry!!

AFM, feel like little miss is dropping. Here's a comparison pic of my bump- 37w2d compared to 38 weeks. Hoping that Zuri is getting ready to meet the world!
 



Attached Files:







Clipboard.jpg
File size: 32.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## asmcsm

CantHrdlyWait said:


> Ash- Harper is doing the same thing. Very gassy. Screaming her head off. I am not BFing and had to switch her from Similac advance, to Similac sensitive, but I'm not convinced it's helping. Today she screams every time she goes to eat. She is hungry, but something is hurting her. She's been bearing down and grunting, but she is pooping, so I guess it's gas. I hate it. I've tried it all too and not much seems to help. I just hate it because she's not eating as much as she should be.


That's exactly what we're going through. And unfortunately I'm usually the only one that can most of the time get her to stop screaming which means that I don't get a break often and then I get pissed at DH for not helping enough even though he does try most of the time. But when I'm the one getting up every time she wakes up at night to feed and change her and then being the one that she's glued to all day when she's fussy except for when I'm pumping I just need a break occasionally. I feel like its a damn reward just to get a shower. She has trouble sleeping and does what you said Harper is doing. She'll be peacefully sleeping then the gas will hit and she'll start grunting and bearing down and squirming trying to get it out. Usually if I pull her knees to her chest it helps her pass gas but it doesn't usually happen without her screaming at me in the process. But there have been a few morning where she's woken me up with how loud her farts are, poor baby. It makes me dread feedings even more because I know she just gets gassy after them.

Cassidy- Thanks. You def look like she dropped. 2 more weeks! EEK! You better hope you make it to your second shower next weekend!


----------



## Disneybaby26

Cass-she's def on her way!!

Britt-similac formas were AWFUL for Makayla, the sensitive made her gas worse! We tried gerber good start and it was amazing, and then switched to the generic and that's been awesome too! Most of the similac formulas list corn syrup solids as the primary ingredient, gerber doesn't have that and lists whey and broken down milk...I dunno if that had anything to do with it but it helped ALOT.


----------



## goldstns

Waves- Alia is 27 inches and 17.5 lbs and I just brought out 6-9month clothing.

cassidy- she def dropped... Alia came at 38 weeks! We will start trying dec/jan time frame.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Cass you looks adorable
Sure is quiet on here. I had a fun night and everyone is still sleeping. :) no af yet in spite of quitting progesterone Thursday. Hope everyone is having a wonderful weekend.


----------



## frsttimemama

Glad you had a fun night, Katrina! What did you do?

Cass, so cute! She will be here so soooon! Yayyy!

Hope your gassy babies get to feeling better! That's gotta be so tough!

Mirolee, how are you?

Morgan, are you still out there? 

Kara and Nikki, how is the sleeping going?

AFM, I feel like absolute crap. Again. I think I'm coming down with another cold as the cherry on top, but primarily, my crotch bones are seriously killing me. It has moved over from not just sciatic nerve pain and where my left leg connects to my body on the inside, but all the way across the front of my pelvic bones and sometimes on the other side. When I get up and move until I have been moving for a minute or two, it's awful. Sometimes I think I may fall down. I never had that with my first pregnancy, so it's a lot different. I could be on the go foreverrrrrr with him. This one, not so much. I considered using a hot pack, but figured I probably shouldn't. I have to go pick up glipizide from the pharmacy today and start that tonight because my fasting blood sugars were high all last week. :( Pretty nervous about that because they've been back in the 90's the last 2 days and 84 this morning, but we shall see! I hope the next 6 weeks go quick so I can start trying to talk this little guy into coming out and meeting us.


----------



## TTCaWee1

I know Katrina...so quiet. Nothing exciting on my end. It's raining here so Ellie and I are snuggling on the couch. I might go grocery shopping later. Ellie has been waking up screaming in the middle of the night. Not even fussing first, just wakes up screaming. Last night it was at 2:30, I couldn't console her. She was screaming and arching her back, wouldn't breastfeed. I have no idea what it is.


----------



## Cowgirl07

We went to a wedding reception, plenty of dancing, food and friend time.


----------



## goldstns

Sandy- last night Alia was a perfect angel. Went down so easy at 630pm and never woke until 530am. It was so nice! Especially because we had friends over. However for the past few days she's been choking on her milk and been screaming when eating. She was on similac sensitive then I switched her to similac regular....so as of last night we went back to similac sensitive and I think its helping. However she will even choke/scream on bottles of my milk in it....


----------



## TTCaWee1

Nikki - was Alia extra fussy before her tooth popped? Ellie is soooooo cranky today. Screaming with tears running down her face. She's def teething bc she's drooling like crazy and chewing on everything, including my hands. Today though she's screaming when chewing. She pulled my fingers in her mouth like usual and just screamed. I feel bad giving her Tylenol bc I don't want to keep giving it but she acts like she's in horrible pain. I finally gave her some and she calmed down so I guess she was in pain? Ugh teething is confusing.


----------



## goldstns

Rachel- sounds like us. She was very fussy, drooly, wouldn't nap and very poppy. I think the pain hurt before we saw/felt the tooth. Dh and I would debate if she needed Tylenol or not. We would try to calm her in every way... But we noticed our big clue was when shed only nap 10min and wake screaming. Then for sure she got Tylenol and usually was way happier after. I think you might be experiencing teething or even just teeth movement under the gums...which hurts them too. Dh hated giving her Tylenol because of kidney issues when giving too much, but our doc said it was fine. there came a point where she would scream after 4 hours because Tylenol was wearing off so wed give it to her every 4 hr for a few days, but at that point we could see the tooth trying to come. In my opinion if she's way happier after the Tylenol then she needed it so don't feel guilty.


----------



## TTCaWee1

Thanks. I think she needed it too. Guess we will see how she is at the 4 hour mark...


----------



## Cowgirl07

Hope Ellie starts sleeping better soon. 
Afm spotting started today along with cramps looks like cycle 18 tomorrow. Taking it okay mostly because of my friends conversation last night. I needed it, to talk to someone who is considering not having kids.


----------



## TTCaWee1

Sorry Katrina. Are you going to avoid temping next month and just dtd? It might help relieve some of the stress. 

She ended up taking a 4 hour nap today and wasn't as cranky so I haven't given her any more Tylenol. She's sleeping now so hopefully she sttn and doesn't wake up screaming. I have to work tomorrow but I've been off for 3 days and I'm off for 3 more after tomorrow. Not too shabby. 

Waves - is Leah reaching out for toys yet? Ellie grabs everything close to her and pulls it to her mouth or plays between both hands but she doesn't reach out for toys yet. She bats at things with a closed fist sometimes. 

How are all the preggos doing? It's almost that time where there's gonna be some new babies!


----------



## frsttimemama

Glad you had a good convo Katrina! Sorry about spotting .. i still have faith for you though!

I feel lousy still. Ugh. I did nothing all day except go get my glipizide, and lay around or nap. Can I put heat on my pelvic bones that i'm fairly certain are ripping in half everytime I stand up or climb in bed?


----------



## Cowgirl07

Yeah I think I will forgo temping and opks.


----------



## goldstns

Katrina...ur a strong chic!

sandy- I think its ok, as long as its isn't long enough to bring internal body temp up .

rachel- I'm jealous of your schedule. How is dh doing w Ellie? Any better?

today I put away a bunch of stuff Alia is no longer needing...like my pump/milk stuff, infant size bottles/nipples, her swing.... It was bitter sweet. Oh and we started the fun of baby proofing...boo! I kept forgetting that the cabinets in the kitchen had locks on them all day and kept cursing at them.


----------



## frsttimemama

I was googling, and it sounds like I have SPD. I hope that it doesn't hinder my working. I intend to work right up to the day before I have him, maybe a couple days so I can clean well..

Katrina maybe that will be the break you need!


----------



## wavescrash

I had SPD with my last 2 pregnancies and wound up on early leave. Hope you can manage better than I did. It's no fun :(


----------



## wavescrash

TTCaWee1 said:


> She was screaming and arching her back, wouldn't breastfeed. I have no idea what it is.




TTCaWee1 said:


> Ellie is soooooo cranky today. Screaming with tears running down her face. She's def teething bc she's drooling like crazy and chewing on everything, including my hands. Today though she's screaming when chewing. She pulled my fingers in her mouth like usual and just screamed. I feel bad giving her Tylenol bc I don't want to keep giving it but she acts like she's in horrible pain. I finally gave her some and she calmed down so I guess she was in pain? Ugh teething is confusing.

Sounds like teething and acid reflux to me :( The arching of the back is a telltale symptom of reflux.



TTCaWee1 said:


> Waves - is Leah reaching out for toys yet? Ellie grabs everything close to her and pulls it to her mouth or plays between both hands but she doesn't reach out for toys yet. She bats at things with a closed fist sometimes.

Yeah, a little bit. She has this Taggie lovey and if you hold it in front of her she gets all smiley and grabs it with her hands and pulls it close/puts it in her mouth. We have this giraffe ball popper toy and when we push it down and make the balls pop, she grabs at it with both hands. She's still trying to figure out the whole hand-eye coordination thing lol. Her newest obsession is her feet. You lay her down and she immediately draws her legs up and grabs onto her feet and swings them around lol.

So about a week and a half ago, Hannah had the stomach flu. A few days later she came down with a cold. A week ago I started feeling sick and I'm pretty sure I have a sinus infection. I have no free-time to go to the doc for antibiotics so I'm hoping it'll go away on its' own. Well two days ago, OH started coughing but no other symptoms and as of today, Leah has this nasty cough that sounds just like croup :( She sounds so horrible. Unfortunately there's nothing really to be done other than wait it out and if it doesn't go away in 3-5 days, the doc can try steroids to help. I took her into the bathroom with a hot shower running earlier to see if steam would help. She's been sleeping in her pack & play for a little over a week now but we brought the rock & play sleeper back out so she can sleep reclined as that's supposed to help.

It's 1:30am and I need to go to bed so I'll just save everything else I was going to write until later. This sinus infection has me feeling like garbage all day, every day and my ears are all blocked up from it so I can't hear that well which is annoying lol. I want to find a way that I can quit my job and just stay home with my girls. I hate the instability of my varying work schedule and going to my mom's all the time. Discussing potty training Hannah and I don't have 2 days off to work with her (actually I will in about a week but it's a miracle that happened) so my mom offered to work with her. No... it's my kid. I will potty train her. Like I said... it's late and I'm tired but there's more on that topic I want to vent about whenever I find the time.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Sorry your feeling ill :hugs:

Sandy sounds like SPD, can you see a physio? I was given a support belt. 

I'm still here, just trying to stay busy. This pregnancy is terrifying. I'm so scared to lose our precious baby. Also it's my would have been due date in 5 days. I can't believe how quick time has gone since my first miscarriage. 

As for pregnancy I'm still throwing up each morning but beginning to feel a bit better throughout the day. I have a cough at night which my doctor said is down to my medication. I felt baby move last week but nothing since, really hoping to start feeling regular movements soon. I have my gender scan in just under 2 weeks. I can't wait!


----------



## HWPG

hi gals.
although it's quiet on here, sounds like a lot is happening! it will be interesting for the next round of us to start having these conversations all over again.
i am doing ok. i mean, for 38 weeks pregs, i'm doing WELL, but for what my standard of normal is, i am just ok. i am big, uncomfortable, itchy, i dont sleep great, etc. But baby is strong and healthy (and i'm convinced huge). somewhere around 0-3 more weeks! i have dropped a little but he's def not engaged, and while i'm having LOTS of BH, i'm not having more than that. OH has been WONDERFUL - i cant say enough about how understanding and supportive and awesome he's been. i feel like our house is ready for Alek - we have the pack and play and diapers and bottles and pump and clothes - so i feel like everything he might need. my bag is packed, i think. i feel like i take things in and out of it every day, like i cant make up my mind. i have 8 "going home" outfits for Alek, because i dont know about weather or temps or size. i'd like OH to pull a bag together, but then i'm like, "labor is going to take hours, so he'll have time". and i have a giant feed-bag (hehe) packed as well - gatorade and snacks and such - both for before and after delivery. i'm so very curious to see what this boy's genetics will be: dark or light hair? eyes? whose features will he have? that type of stuff. i need to put some maxi pads in the freezer (apparently) and then maybe i'll feel ready for anything.
otherwise, just chugging along. :)
sandy, i think using a rice bag is the best idea for the pain you are describing. you can heat it up in the microwave, put it between your legs, but then it will naturally cool over time (unlike an electric pad). you can also put the rice bag in the freezer.


----------



## wavescrash

Yeah, I used something like that for my SPD. My heat sock is made with barley, I believe, instead of rice (my mom made it a few years ago) but I would heat that in the microwave and put it on my pelvis. Keep your knees together when you get out of bed, off the couch/chair, out of the car. Sit down to put pants on. Sleeping with a pillow between my knees helped. Nothing will fix it until baby is born and even then, it's not a guarantee. Delivery solved it with Hannah but after Leah, I still get the same SPD pain if I've been on my feet at work too long. You can also get a maternity belt or girdle-type thing to help, takes the weight off your pelvis some.


----------



## HWPG

oh, i also meant to mention - i watched "happiest baby on the block" dvd this weekend. has anyone else seen it? or tried it? it looked like good techniques, but i was just curious.


----------



## Disneybaby26

Mirolee- my girlfriend followed it and swears by it, it wasn't for us though. We followed a loose version of babywise and love that!

Rachel-Kay just started grabbing for things during tummy time last week, a toy that she loves was just out of reach and she went for it. She's just starting to pick things up though, some toys are too heavy. Initially she was grabbing things and then didnt know how to let go of it, it was SO funny bc shed start crying because she didnt know how to "free" herself. LOL Does Ellie have an OBALL? They're so good for grabbing, bc there's so many places to grab! That's the toy that prompted Makayla!


----------



## TTCaWee1

She grabs at things but just doesn't stretch her arms out to get things unless they are right in front of her. I guess part of that is my fault for not putting things out of her reach. Today she held her bottle. My friend text me a pic of her holding it and chugging away. She was trying yesterday but didn't quite get it. She has 2 o-balls. One is a football. Next to Sophie, the oball is her fav. Sophie is by far her fav toy though. She chews on her face, her ears, and her feet. 

Nikki - he seems to be grasping things a little better. We had a long talk about changing her scenery around and getting things done while she's awake and doing schoolwork while she's sleeping. He's got training this week and just worked all weekend so he's working like 7 days in a row but next week he's off all week bc my dad is coming so I think that will help too. 
And yes, my schedule is pretty nice. I really can't complain about working 3 days a week and bringing home what I do BUT I would rather be a sahm.


----------



## frsttimemama

Thanks for the pointers ladies! I have been using hot rice packs on my back actually. I'm just nervous to put them on my pelvis or crotch because I don't want to "cook him" or hurt him with the heat. Yes I know how dumb that sounds.. lol.


----------



## HWPG

it's not dumb, sandy. i've heard that it really does need to be quite hot, though, to affect him. it would affect (effect?) your skin before cooking him, but better safe than sorry. i would put in on your back and between your legs, but not on your belly.


----------



## brunettebimbo

A girl who's journal I follow was told by her Doctor that she could apply heat to her back but not stomach.


----------



## frsttimemama

And since its the front of my pelvis, I am unsure. I'll probably just be miserable until Friday and ask.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

wavescrash said:


> Britt - Is she fussing with the bottle, screaming while trying to eat or arching her back while eating? That could be a sign of reflux and the ped can prescribe meds to help. We have to give Leah her meds 2x a day for reflux. Hannah had it too. Realistically all babies do but some suffer more than others & require medication to help ease their symtoms/pain.
> 
> Formula switching takes about a week to fully see the benefits and for them to properly adjust so if you haven't been on the new stuff for a week yet, I say give it a few more days to determine if you think it's helping or not. Is she spitting up any? If she's spitting up, fussier, acting like she's colicky it could be a milk protein intolerance and she may benefit from switching to a soy-based or hypoallergenic formula.

Yes!! She is doing exactly that Amanda. I'm concerned about reflux too. She has an appointment a week from today. Should I call now, or wait until next week? The screaming during each bottle is getting really annoying especially during the middle of the night. She spit up today for the first time.. half curdeld formula. She screamed all morning.


----------



## frsttimemama

Britt, I wouldn't wait. I would call. Poor baby! And mama!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Thanks Sandy! I am going to call when my husband gets home. She just seems in pain. When she's eating, she is squirming all over the place and arching her back and crying with the bottle in her mouth. We switched formulas over 2 weeks ago, and I think the similac sensitive is bothering her more than the similac advance. I don't know if I should try something else? I guess the best bet is to see what the doctor says. My mom doesn't think it's reflux. She keeps sending me all these screenshots of symptoms. I don't know what to think. I'm just tired of her being so uncomfy. I wanted to wait a day or so just to make sure it wasn't just a thing that she was going through.


----------



## Disneybaby26

Anyone have feeding issues with daycare? At home we do 6, 9, 12, 3, 5:30, and 7:30 on the weekends. During the week I'm finding she's completely refusing her 5:30 bottle. I suspect the daycare is feeding her later than 3, but the lady says no :( I'ts so frustrating!


----------



## Disneybaby26

I texted her and asked if she's been finishing her bottles-bc I put more in there than she usually eats at home and she said yes, so I guess she's just not hungry? She does tend to eat more when we are not around for some reason. If she keeps it up ill call the doc and go for a weigh in next week. I just worry that she's already so small!


----------



## frsttimemama

That would be frustrating Kara!

So I stopped at the grocery after work to get my antibiotic (yay!), only to find out the peaches I bought there yesterday and ate this afternoon are potentially contaminated with listeria! Can we say mama is having a mini stroke?! I emailed my doctor since it doesnt always have symptoms and can kill your baby.. geesh I am a nervous wreck. I'd rather the pelvic pain.. lol.


----------



## TTCaWee1

Oh no Sandy that's scary. 

Kara we feed on demand, not so much a schedule. She usually goes 3-4 hours btw feedings unless it's breastmilk then it's more like 2-3 hours. The only feeding we do on a schedule is the bedtime one.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Oh no Sandy. 
I am fighting a headache. Any suggestions ladies? Tylenol, caffeine and a nap nothing touches it.


----------



## TTCaWee1

Ibuprofen and an ice pack to the back of your neck


----------



## goldstns

Britt- r they feeding her more oz then u feed?

rachel- glad to hear about dh! It took Alia a while to reach for toys. She wasn't interested for a while.

mirolee- hi mama!

sandy- hope ur ok!!!

Alia has been puking alot. I have a call into doc. Nothing else is wrong w her. She's been an awesome sleeper! We also fed on demand except night feed....which at kay's age was about every 3-4 hr about 3-4oz.

so I couldn't sleep last night...i was thinking about how excited I am for number 2, but how scared I am to have to pay for daycare for 2. I told dh in the morning that I can't try for number two without a financial plan about daycare. I can afford all the food and diapers and doc apts....but daycare is getting to me.


----------



## wavescrash

CantHrdlyWait said:


> [Yes!! She is doing exactly that Amanda. I'm concerned about reflux too. She has an appointment a week from today. Should I call now, or wait until next week? The screaming during each bottle is getting really annoying especially during the middle of the night. She spit up today for the first time.. half curdeld formula. She screamed all morning.




CantHrdlyWait said:


> She just seems in pain. When she's eating, she is squirming all over the place and arching her back and crying with the bottle in her mouth. We switched formulas over 2 weeks ago, and I think the similac sensitive is bothering her more than the similac advance. I don't know if I should try something else? I guess the best bet is to see what the doctor says. My mom doesn't think it's reflux. She keeps sending me all these screenshots of symptoms. I don't know what to think. I'm just tired of her being so uncomfy. I wanted to wait a day or so just to make sure it wasn't just a thing that she was going through.

Just from experience with 2 reflux babies, that's what it sounds like to me. Especially the squirming/arching her back while eating. There is also silent reflux. All the doc will do is discuss the symptoms you've noticed, weigh the baby (with spitting up they worry about not gaining weight but unless you have an issue like pyloric stenosis, spitting up shouldn't be an issue other than a laundry issue.)

I have heard of babies not tolerating the Similac Sensitive but not sure why and have no experience with that myself.

Depending on your feelings on it and your doctor's thoughts, you can add a little rice cereal to the formula to thicken it up which is supposed to help. We started that with Hannah around 2 months but haven't with Leah. They also make a formula called Enfamil AR which is supposed to help with reflux as it's already thickened a little with rice starch.


----------



## brunettebimbo

OMG Sandy that is scary! Has your Doctor called back? That shop would be getting a piece of my mind! Idiots!


----------



## frsttimemama

No it was after hours BB. It's a large national chain. Not much I can do except hope and pray. I'm scared because lots of times moms are asymptomatic but it can ca miscarriage, premature labor, and still birth. I can't go through that again. I'm going to give them til 1030 or so then call.. I hate being a crazy pregnant lady, but I can't help it! And it's getting worse by the day.


----------



## Disneybaby26

:( I'm sorry sandy, I'm sure everything is just fine with Lo. Xo

Nikki-I hope Alia feels better soon! I hear ya on the daycare thing, I think about it too. I just figure I'd rather be strapped for 4 years then semi strapped for like 6...Try "pretending" that you have to pay it now (put it in a separate savings account) and see how it goes! We are using our tax return for daycare annually now. Also, starting at open enrollment in October I can contribute daycare costs through pre tax dollars at work, like a flexible spending account. Up to 5,000$ a year-which doesn't nearly cover the cost of all of daycare but the "pretax" deal helps! Does your employer offer anything like that?


----------



## Cowgirl07

I hope you hear back soon Sandy!


----------



## HWPG

hi Nikki!
i am also worried about 2xday care- and i havent had 1 yet! haha. but OH says that if i plan on having a second child, i should also plan on a second boyfriend ;) i thought we were looking into a daycare that i love nearby, but OH went to his host-mom's house this weekend and she had "some rather convincing arguments on why daycare may not be the way we want to go" (insert HUGE eyeroll!!!!) so now he wants to look at maybe a SAHM or student or nanny - ALL which i suggested! so i have put together an ad i'm going to take to the local Eastern European store, because if we get a nanny, i want her to be fluent in Russian. so we shall see!
just one more thing to do!


----------



## goldstns

Kara- yes we do the FSA $5000 pre tax for day care. At this point we always seem to owe for taxes, never get tax return anymore. However, my taxes are confusing, it isn't just the regular W2's. My family has a family business owning property. I have to pay taxes on my portion that I "own". However, usually the income made in the year goes back into the business to better the properties. One day the properties will sell and make me some great money (or when grandma passes DH and I might sell our portion because I hate mixing money and family like this). However, right now it seems like more of a money burden because of the taxes. In the long run I will appreciate what my family is doing for us, but right now it is hard to accept paying taxes on money I don't "see". 

I talked with DH today about the idea of baby #2 and the expense. He said, we can always work 4 days a week at 10 hours a day. Our work is very flexible in that sense. He said one of us can take Friday off and the other take Monday off, therefor we would only pay 3 days a week for 2 kids. That would help a bit. I was also hoping maybe we could ask his parents to take the kids 1 day a week, so we can pay for 2 kids only 2 days a week. His parents live like 30 min from us, so I would hope they can drive one way and we could drive the other direction... I don't know. But I want to talk with them before we have number 2.


----------



## goldstns

Did some calculations... our work daycare does an assistance program. So their rule is you get assistance for anything OVER 15% of your gross family income (or 22% for more then one kid). So weather we did 3 days a week OR 5 days a week it would still cost us the same amount, 22% of our gross family income. Just means that we would receive more assistance for the more days we did, we would NOT have to pay more out of our pockets. Pretty much (very rough estimate since price of daycare changes and we might get raises and such) we would be paying about $2000/month for day care for 2 kids. WTF! my mortgage on a nice house (3000 sf) is $1400/month.

What is nice about the assistance is that we can work our current schedule (take every other Friday off) and still keep the kids in daycare and have a full day of ME time!

We can make this work, we would just need to cut back a lot on "fun money" AND we would be dipping into our savings, which I guess that is what it is there for. Currently we put xxx amount of money away into savings/month... and we will just not be able to do that and MIGHT need to use some of the savings. JUST KEEP TELLING MYSELF IT WILL ONLY BE FOR A FEW YEARS!


----------



## clynn11

You can definitely make it work Nikki! I'm so excited for you guys to start trying again!!! Lol!

Britt- saw your post on the fb group, hope that the doctors appt. goes well and that they can figure out why Harper feels so crappy during her feedings, poor baby girl!

Sandy- ugh that's so scary. But i've read up on listeria and it seems extremely rare to get. And on fruits and veggies it seems like it's unwashed ones that carry it, once you wash them you should be fine. The biggest risk is supposed to be cold cut meats, etc. that sit in a moisturized area. It's funny though, a good majority of the ladies in the UK in my due date group eat lunch meat and don't even worry about it. So again, I think the risk is extremely small. Sending you love!

Yay for babes reaching out for toys and hitting milestones- so exciting, they are all growing so fast!!

AFM... still waiting. Feeling big. Impatient. 8 ladies in my due date group have had their babies now. I'm happy for them but am like... OKAY! MY TURN! Lol. I want my baby girl!!! Dr's appt. tomorrow and they're gonna check me... hoping there's SOMETHING going on down there!


----------



## goldstns

cant wait for zuri and Alek!!!

How cool would it be if all our kids became pen-pals?!


----------



## Cowgirl07

I can't wait to see Zuri and Alek!


----------



## TTCaWee1

With the cost of daycare it seems like it would be cheaper to have a nanny. We can't do daycare bc of our hours. 

I can't even imagine TTC again already. And I'm old. I think we are going to wait till next summer. Or longer. Not too long though bc as I said, I'm old. 

Ellie finished the last of fruits so I think we are going to start adding veggies. The dr said once she stopped sttn then to do 2 meals a day. Last night was the first time she sttn in 2 weeks. Does anyone have a space saver high chair? I'm wondering what the best thing is to buy for my friend house...another high chair or a space saver? I'm leaning towards a space saver...

Oh and I've been pumping or feeding every 8 hours and I just pumped 6 oz! I thought it would decrease but it hasn't &#128513; hopefully I can continue to do 1/2 the feedings myself for another month or so.


----------



## brunettebimbo

What's a space saver?


----------



## Cowgirl07

I think its a high chair that sits on a regular chair or one that attaches to the table.


----------



## goldstns

We do one that sits on a chair. If she has an extra chair to keep it on, then I like it. But we never remove ours off the chair.


----------



## frsttimemama

Cass, so exciting! I can't believe are sooooo close! FX she comes sooooon!

I have a space saver at this point. A friend has a regular one that she is going to give us, too. I have zero experience with either really. We shall see!

Thanks for the support, ladies! I never heard back from them today, and I know they read it, so I'm probably just another crazy pregnant lady! Lol. After a 10.5 hour day, I'm sitting in the recliner, willing dinner to cook itself (I'm making tuna casserole from scratch because it just randomly sounds god for some weird reason) and looking at a basket of laundry hoping that it will fold itself. I'm pooped and still feeling lousy. Hopefully I get feeling better soon cuz it looks like mama here is gonna be working midnights all weekend. Hopefully not, but I am guessing so. Boo on that. 

Has anyone heard from Morgan, Julie, STG or any of the other ladies?


----------



## clynn11

I haven't heard from STG. I see updates from Julie and Morgan on FB but I don't think they get on here much anymore. Their babes are beautiful though and growing like weeds!


----------



## wavescrash

We need to get a new high chair for Leah. We had a cheap one from Target for Hannah but it got so dirty that we just threw it out. The cover didn't come off to wash it in the laundry which was disgusting. I want this all-plastic one from Ikea but the closest Ikea store is 2 hrs away and they don't offer it to purchase online. No idea what we're gonna do. I'll probably wait until Leah's 5 months old to start cereal anyway so another 2 weeks.

3 more weeks until I can see my doctor for my thyroid and anxiety issues. That's so far away :( Pretty sure I have a sinus infection and have had it for a week and a half now. I wonder if I called tomorrow for a same-day appointment (if he could even take me in, he became medical director or something like that so he has little availability) if I could get in and while there just ask about the thyroid and anxiety stuff. I just need a fix for both problems.

I literally don't even have the energy to compose another thought right now. adlfjalsdfjaldsjfl;adj this is so frustrating.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Sorry your feeling so crappy :hugs: Hope you feel better soon!

Sandy I can't believe they didn't call back! :growlmad:

AFM - 15 weeks pregnant today! Find out gender in 11 days :happydance:


----------



## clynn11

Ahhh so exciting I cannot wait for you to find out gender BB! Are you still feeling boy vibes?

Waves- does your town have online buy/sell sites on FB? Mine does and I see a ton of highchairs in amazing condition for cheap! Sorry you have to wait to see your dr, I get anxiety SUPER bad too sometimes so I know how that goes :/

Sandy, I hope you start feeling better soon! You're in the home stretch lady! :)

AFM, not 11pm here yet but my tickers always go on eastern time which is 3 hours ahead... and now says 9 days remaining! AHHH single digits!


----------



## wavescrash

Yeah, I'm a member of a few of them. I'm keeping my eye out but nothing in my price range or what I'm looking for. Oh well. Yeah, simply put, it sucks. It's funny because I use to think I had anxiety problems before but compared to how I feel now? Definitely didn't have anxiety issues before lol. I have no idea what I was thinking. This is so much worse. Oh well.

How exciting you're so close :)

That reminds me I need to get my grandma a bday card though lol. Her bday's the same day as your due date.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Honestly, I love this baby so so much already but I am still so unbelievably terrified that something is going to go wrong that I think I've put barriers up to protect myself. I have no gender vibes at all anymore. I thought boy but then this pregnancy has been different to Tristans I think and I'm not showing as much as I was with him at this point so I don't really know. We will be so happy no matter what sex this baby is. Before the losses I would have done anything for a girl and now I couldn't care less what the sex is as long as I get to take my healthy, screaming baby home!
I am so excited to find out the gender but so scared to have the scan if you know what I mean? I keep thinking I can't get this far and be lucky enough for everything to be 100% ok can I!?


----------



## brunettebimbo

Here's my 15 week bloat/bump!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 38.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## TTCaWee1

Sorry about all the anxiety waves. Does it stem from money mostly? I'm sure if you call for a sick visit they can get you in sooner. 

I'm so excited. It is 6:15 and Ellie is still sleeping! She woke up around 10 but fell back asleep on her own a min later. Ahhhhhh. Hopefully this lasts &#128591; I gave her sweet potatoes last night around 6:15 and she loved them. Ate an entire jar (2.5 oz). Then I still gave her night feeding around 8. Maybe she really was hungry all those times she was waking...I feel bad. 
Nikki - have you given avacados yet? I'm going to get some today.


----------



## frsttimemama

Bb, I totally get it!! It got a bit better after I could feel him regularly. When is your scan?

Waves, sorry you are having a hard time!

Rachel, that is great!!

Cass, Yayyy!!

Afm, still waiting to feel better.. and waiting! Lol. Doc emailed me back last night and said symptoms usually take 24-36 hours and if I develop any call and we will test for it then. It's been more than 36 hours so hopefully that means I am safe. I decided September 12 is going to be my last day to work. That is the Friday before the week of my c-section. . Not soon enough! Lol.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Cute Bb.


----------



## TTCaWee1

Cute bump bb


----------



## goldstns

Cute bump bb.

glad ur ok sandy!

waves- feel better. ..im cheering u on!

rachel- yes, we did avocado. She liked it. I just mushed it up with a fork and added a tiny bit of water. 

well Alia is going to doc today. Daycare teacher said this past week Alia has been screaming at the bottle. Hmmm...starting to think she's developing reflux, but well see what doc says. She woke at 4am screaming and coughing.


----------



## Lotalaughs16

Morning Ladies...just checking in, I've been popping in to read through every couple days. I've had an exhausting couple weeks but as of 5 o'clock friday I am on vacation for a whole week!! I'm on cd 13, havent been temping or doing opks just going to see what happens and when we get back from vacation its go time. I think if I have another wacky cycle this month I will call the doc and get my prescription for clomid.

I'm getting excited for the new wave of babies!!!

Katrina, Im so sorry af showed...I'm praying for you :hugs:


----------



## TTCaWee1

Nikki -maybe an ear infection? Doc told me that they grow out of reflux so hopefully it's not that. Is she tugging at her ears?


----------



## wavescrash

TTCaWee1 said:


> Sorry about all the anxiety waves. Does it stem from money mostly? I'm sure if you call for a sick visit they can get you in sooner.

I have no idea where it comes from to be honest. I'm sure money has something to do with it but I can't imagine it's the whole picture. Whatever the reason, it's annoying.


----------



## brunettebimbo

frsttimemama said:


> Bb, I totally get it!! It got a bit better after I could feel him regularly. When is your scan?
> 
> Waves, sorry you are having a hard time!
> 
> Rachel, that is great!!
> 
> Cass, Yayyy!!
> 
> Afm, still waiting to feel better.. and waiting! Lol. Doc emailed me back last night and said symptoms usually take 24-36 hours and if I develop any call and we will test for it then. It's been more than 36 hours so hopefully that means I am safe. I decided September 12 is going to be my last day to work. That is the Friday before the week of my c-section. . Not soon enough! Lol.

My Gender scan is on 3rd August and my scan where they check everything is on 28th August. Terrified!

Hoping movement will help me relax. 
 
Fingers crossed you don't get it!


----------



## goldstns

Rachel- no ear tugging. and over all a happy baby. Her poop looks like sea weed and sooo smelly.


----------



## TTCaWee1

Eww gross lol. No clue on that


----------



## Cowgirl07

Eww Nikki. 
Dr called they upped my dose of femara. I took Tylenol as a preventive measure since I have a headache already.


----------



## frsttimemama

Ew Nikki! I hope she feels better soon!

Katrina, hope you don't get a headache! Hope that's just what you need and it does the trick!

BB, so soon! Yay!

AFM, did any of you have problems with fullness? I am SO full. I'm not hungry. At all. I have no room to even drink hardly. And I ate lunch 6 hours ago and a small snack of s'mores goldfish crackers about 4 hours ago. I'm going to shove dinner down because I have to but not for awhile. I'm not even going to start cooking for an hour probably. And then, there's obviously the heartburn, but mostly the fullness. I can't even throw up. I coughed so much earlier that I was gagging and dry heaving, but that's it. It's so odd and miserable. Lol. I could just go to bed for the night right now and be done. I'm lame!


----------



## clynn11

I've completely lost my appetite sandy. I've lost 5 lbs the past week according to my dr's. Food just doesn't sound good at all ugh.

Exciting that they upped your dose katrina! Fx for this cycle.

1.5cm dilated ad 50% effaced. Hope Zuri decides to show herself soon!


----------



## Cowgirl07

I had one before, its gone now. I have been editing some old pictures from our camera, about time I get them done. Its been a year and a half since our honeymoon :haha:


----------



## goldstns

Sry I grossed you all out!

well doc thinks it reflux. They said it peaks at 6months, so it might have peaked. She said it should get better from here. However she gave us meds for now to see if it helps. She said heavy foods will b easier for her to keep down then milk. Anyways, night one down...well see how it goes. Also, Alia has been holding her breath...i hope its cuz of the reflux. However doc said 10% of babies are breath holder and it usually starts at 6months. They will hold their breath till they faint but then they will come right back. My brother was a breath holder. I pray Alia Isn't and it will all b fixed with the reflux meds.


----------



## goldstns

Oh question to u moms who have stopped Brest milk.... I stopped pumping/feeding 10 days ago and there is still lumpy hard and full of milk. Is this normal to take this long?


----------



## Cowgirl07

I babysat a breath holder and his parents didn't tell me until after the first episode I saw. I called 911, I was 14 and scared.


----------



## goldstns

Katrina- I would freak out!! I pray Alia isn't one.


----------



## TTCaWee1

Hopefully the meds do the trick Nikki!

I'm going to call the doc in the am bc Ellie has been spitting up a lot and I can hear her refluxing in her throat and coughing more. Doc didn't adjust her dose based on her weight bc he wants to see how she is at 6 months on an "untherapeutic" dose since he thinks she will outgrow it. But she seems like it's not working as well lately and I don't want her to suffer another month and a half.


----------



## TTCaWee1

Second night of sttn! 8:30-6:30, ate, then back to sleep till 8:30! I hope this continues


----------



## Lotalaughs16

Woohoo that's great Rachel...hope she keeps it up!!


----------



## goldstns

Nice sleeping Ellie!

Alia has been consistently sleeping from 640pm-5ish. I usually don't have to get up until 530am... So this morning, instead of just laying around praying shell be quiet, I went to my basement and worked out for 30 min and Alia was in her bouncer. It was nice. I'm going to keep trying to do that.


----------



## Lotalaughs16

So I know it's been a while since we've seen one of these but what do you ladies think?


----------



## TTCaWee1

Looks positive to me!


----------



## Lotalaughs16

Thanks...I'm a only a little bit hopeful for this cycle...unfortunately we only dtd this morning and probably would only be able to get in another tonight or tomorrow morning then we're off for a week for my family reunion which means open floor plan sleeping arrangements :/ but I guess there's always next cycle...


----------



## Cowgirl07

Looks positive to me too!


----------



## goldstns

Looks positive. Today/tomorrow will b your best days to dtd...so no worries!;


----------



## frsttimemama

Looks positive to me! Fx!

Yay Rachel!

Nikki, that's awesome!


----------



## Disneybaby26

Katrina-yay for double femera!! Fxd for you!!

Cass+Mirolee-I can't believe how close you girls are, like any minute now!! ;)

Rachel-awesome sleeping!!

Nikki-I pumped/relieved until I was dry so I'm not sure. Like if I had a lump or something I would pump till it was gone, even if it was only 2 minutes of pumping....maybe call an LC and see what they say? I'd be careful of having full boobies for too long though, mastitis can be awful!

CD1 of my first PP AF today, feels good to be back to "normal"!!


----------



## Lotalaughs16

Yay for being back to normal Kara!!


----------



## HWPG

my ticker says 10 more days.... we shall see.....


----------



## Cowgirl07

Yay Kara that's awesome. 
Mirolee Fx he is here soon. 
I'm taking femara at bedtime now. Mostly because I didn't get my prescription until the day they wanted me to start.


----------



## HWPG

oh yeah, i always took mine before bed.


----------



## goldstns

Ok, u all might think I'm nut-so....but I had my first bnb dream. My dream was that I started at cd1 with Kara and we both got Prego together. Hopefully u all don't think I'm crazy...i think her message was the last thing I read before sleep last night.


----------



## frsttimemama

Mirolee, any signs??

Katrina, maybe that will help with any side effects?

Kara, yay! Lol.

Nikki, too funny!

8 weeeeeeeeks! 56 days. I'm hoping for more like 5-6 though. I just want to hold him asap and know he is safe and healthy and the nightmare of the last 13 months (today!) is over.. Dr appt later just as a check up. I'm going every 2 weeks and ultrasounds every week starting next week or the one after. And only 49 days til I am off on maternity leave! Counting down!


----------



## HWPG

i had a contraction yesterday, but nothing since. i also have been pooping up a storm (sorry! gross!) so i'm wondering if thats related or not. i'm exhausted. and i'm having regular BH, about once per hour. and, if possible, my hands are more numb than before. so.... pretty much nothing, ha.


----------



## Lotalaughs16

Nikki thats so funny...I've had a few bnb dreams lol 

Katrina do you have to take all the same meds you were on last month or just the femara this month?

Mirolee...10 days! that's so great he'll be here so soon. 

Sandy, you're almost there...I can't imagine how anxious/excited you are to hold him in your arms :)


----------



## Cowgirl07

All the same. Just upped femara


----------



## wavescrash

So I found out today, we were denied food stamps and Medicaid. Not sure why as I just checked the status online & have to wait for the denial letter in the mail. So now my kids are both uninsured (I figured they would at least get covered being young kids) and I can't afford to add them to my insurance at work as it's $50 per dependent. I was hoping for the food stamps to take some pressure off so I can buy diapers and put gas in the cars and whatnot. I can still apply for WIC since we're not married and his income won't apply (so I'm told) but I would need Leah's doc to write a prescription for the Alimentum formula so that WIC will cover it and without insurance, we can't go back to her doctor so now I really don't know what to do.


----------



## Disneybaby26

Hahaha Nikki, that's awesome!! :)


----------



## frsttimemama

Waves, that stinks! I'm sorry. Can you call the doctors office and maybe explain and they write the script that way? 

Mirolee, hope he comes soon!

Appointment went well. Gained no weight again. Yay! Bp was good. Sugars are good. Scheduled our c-section for September 18. Only 7 weeks and 6 days to go! Then stopped at Target and happened upon a stroller carseat travel system on clearance for about $70! I think yes! He can come now since he has a ride home! ;) Weekly biophysical profile ultrasounds now, too. Excited to see him next week! Not excited to pull a 12 hour midnight shift tomorrow night though. My pelvis is going to HATE me Sunday.


----------



## goldstns

waves- so sorry for hard times. Maybe, since the doc doesn't know you can't come back, you can call doc on call and just ask for a script?


----------



## TTCaWee1

Sorry waves that things are so tough. Can your oh put the kiddos on his insurance? Or maybe each of you do one? Have you done the math to see how much of a difference it would make in your check since it comes out pretax? I think Ellie costs me an extra $50 or so per check but I don't really notice it bc it's pretax. Maybe if you each do one child it won't be as noticeable. In the end, it is cheaper than paying for office visits. Hopefully the financial aid stuff gets worked out. I agree with just calling and asking for an rx over the phone.


----------



## goldstns

Or maybe look into Obama care....i know nothing about it, but just a suggestion. I believe the price is according to your income and since u and oh aren't married then u don't have to put down his income.


----------



## wavescrash

goldstns said:


> Or maybe look into Obama care....i know nothing about it, but just a suggestion. I believe the price is according to your income and since u and oh aren't married then u don't have to put down his income.

That was a suggestion offered to me by a friend but several people commented that I cannot qualify for Obamacare because I have insurance through my employer.

As for Tyler adding both or one of the girls to his insurance, he isn't offered any through his employer at all. I haven't calculated the cost of adding the girls to my plan other than knowing it would be $100 total ($50/dependent.) I couldn't even add them again until open enrollment which I believe is November. On top of that, Target stopped offering part-time employees insurance. I'm considered a part-time employee but happen to average full-time hours which is the only way I still have coverage. But if something changes at work, given that hours aren't guaranteed unless you're full-time, I could drop below full-time hours (on average) and lose MY insurance too.

I'm going to just call her ped once I have an appointment for WIC and ask for a prescription because my appointment is before her next check-up (that's just what I'll say at least) and hope they come through without wanting to see her first.

I'm also hoping I'll get our decision letter and it'll be a simple fix like a paperwork issue and I'll just need to resubmit something or another. I don't know...


----------



## jury3

Hi ladies! Just wanted to pop in and say hello! I haven't been on here in forever...I'm so busy everyday with these babies but loving every minute of it! I go back to work Aug 4th and I am dreading it! I do not want to miss a single minute of their day :( But, gotta have money...

Updates on us...Babies are doing great! We are on somewhat of a schedule. It's very loose, but it's getting there. They do not sleep through the night, but we put them down between 8 and 9 and they sleep until after midnight at least. They they are up every 2-3 hours, but eat and go right back to sleep. 
They will be 15 weeks on Monday. They are both such happy babies, smiling and talking all the time. Grayson has reflux and is just a needier, more emotional baby. Liv is super easy, only fusses when hungry or tired. I'm guessing they weigh around 13lbs right now. They are in 3-6 month clothes. It's amazing how quickly they grow, they really do change everyday. Sometimes overnight I notice differences!
We are cloth diapering both and loving it! We rarely use disposables, just for traveling or if we run out of cloth bc I waited to long to wash them lol
I quit breastfeeding. It was so time consuming bc they both took forever and then still needed topping off afterward. My nipples were so sore and weren't getting better. So, I finally just started pumping. Now I pump 3-4 times a day and produce enough to feed both of them fresh milk at each feeding and can freeze 4-10oz a day. I average 50oz a day. I feel very lucky to have a supply like that. I was really dedicated to feeding and then pumping for the first month or two. I was literally breastfeeding and then pumping every 3 hours...it was time consuming, but I think that's why my supply is doing so well.
Other than that, I wrecked my car. Rear ended someone during rush hour after they rear ended the car in front of them. Scared me to death bc babies were in the car. G slept through it and Liv cried for 2 seconds, but both were perfectly fine. My legs were bruised and scraped (air bags deployed). I was pumping (I do that a lot when I drive, hands free of course!), so I had bruises on my boobs lol Ins totaled the car, luckily we were planning to get something bigger anyway. Now we have a Kia Sorento with the 3rd row seats and I love it!

Anyway, off to try and make some lactation cookies while the babies are sleeping. Hope everyone is doing well!

Here is a pic from a few weeks ago...also my baby pic against Liv's


----------



## jury3

And a few more :)


----------



## brunettebimbo

Sandy how exciting! That's not long at all :)

Julie so nice to hear from you. I love your Facebook updates, the twins are so cute! Well done on the pumping!


----------



## jury3

brunettebimbo said:


> Julie so nice to hear from you. I love your Facebook updates, the twins are so cute! Well done on the pumping!

Thanks! I'm so glad your pregnancy is going well!


----------



## frsttimemama

Julie they are adorable! Glad you all are doing well! !

I know BB! So ready! 

Hubby put the stroller together today. :)I am trying to take a nap before my midnight shift. Bleh.. feeling lousy still. Better but not 100%. Last weekend on call til after baby though. Yayyy!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Julie- glad all were not hurt in the accident! I worry about that all the time!
Cassidy/Mirolee- so so excited to see your babies!!!
Sandy- I can't believe how close you are getting! It's got to be sort of nice to know the day he will be born!


----------



## goldstns

Julie!!! So nice to hear from u. So glad u r all safe. Pumping while driving?! Never heard of a thing. Is it embarrassing if people see u? However, babes r toooo cute and awesome job on feeding!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Glad you weren't hurt. They are adorable.


----------



## frsttimemama

Britt, yes, but it seems weird for some reason! Lol. I am ohhhhhh so ready to meet him!


----------



## jury3

goldstns said:


> Julie!!! So nice to hear from u. So glad u r all safe. Pumping while driving?! Never heard of a thing. Is it embarrassing if people see u? However, babes r toooo cute and awesome job on feeding!

Lol I'm in the car, I can't do anything else anyway, the babies are safely in the back and usually sleeping...so I pump in the car! lol I have a hands free bra, so I just set it up before I start driving. I don't pay any attention to it again until I get to my destination. It just works out! I honestly have no idea if anyone else even notices. Sometimes I glance over to see if anyone is looking but so far no one has been. The only thing they might be able to see is my nipple and they'd have to look pretty hard to see that from another car...so, I'm not really worried about it!
How's Alia doing? I saw your 6 month breastfeeding thing, how is breastfeeding going?


----------



## goldstns

Julie- that's a nice set up. Does your pump plug into the lighter plug thing? Also do u have bags or something that can collect alot of milk? Mine only do 5oz per boob. Well I stopped breast feeding about 2 weeks ago. I stopped because Alia wasn't interested anymore. She wanted bottles because it allowed her to look around. Also because she started getting reflux and needed to sit up right to eat. Lastly, with her teeth I was scared of getting bit. In the end I also decided to stop pumping because it takes me like 30min each time and I wasn't getting a ton because I think my boobs were used to the pimp and I was at the strongest pump setting. Lastly, we want to try for number 2 in dec/jan and I need to get my body ready for that. Which includes losing like 30 lbs and when pumping/feeding I couldn't stop eating and it took so much time I never found time to work out. So it was time. If u remember I also nerd to regulate my hormones because of an imbalance to even get a cycle. So with that said I need to get my cycles back on track and get on my meds again....so it was time to tale care of all that so we can have number 2. So I stopped. Since then I have worked out again...and I'm working on my eating. I stopped producing milk.... Have a doc apt In 3 weeks to check hormones and get things in check. We have lots of breast milk in freezer and have been doing 2 bottles breast and 2 bottles formula and she's doing well! We probably have enough to give her breast milk like this for another month. Doc said she has a strong immune system at this point so breast milk isn't a must anymore. Anyways everyone is happy over here!!! She's too stinking cute and sweet. We say"Alia give me a hug" and she will put both arms around us and squeeze. Sooo cute! She also open mouth kisses us. Sooo in love!!


----------



## brunettebimbo

What a bloody nightmare! I've always been told that my aspirin is the most important thing I take. I took it tonight then 10 minutes later threw up. I rang the gynae unit who said I needed to speak to my out of hours Doctor because he would have my notes and that I could get the number by ringing my Doctors. I rang and the number was 111! I rang them and explained. I got asked a load of silly questions, all I need is a yes or no, do I take it again!? They will call me back within 6 hours! I've rang both my midwifes and got the answer machine. So yeh I'm kind of freaking out. I don't know what to do! 6 hours takes me into the early hours of tomorrow and that will be too late to take it again :(


----------



## frsttimemama

Bb, were you able to see the pill when you got sick?


----------



## Cowgirl07

Well af has left the building. :) I enjoyed the last day of her in typical not pregnant fashion I ate my weight in cookie dough.


----------



## brunettebimbo

It's a dissolvable tablet. My Doctor thankfully called back, he said to take it again.


----------



## jury3

goldstns said:


> Julie- that's a nice set up. Does your pump plug into the lighter plug thing? Also do u have bags or something that can collect alot of milk? Mine only do 5oz per boob. Well I stopped breast feeding about 2 weeks ago. I stopped because Alia wasn't interested anymore. She wanted bottles because it allowed her to look around. Also because she started getting reflux and needed to sit up right to eat. Lastly, with her teeth I was scared of getting bit. In the end I also decided to stop pumping because it takes me like 30min each time and I wasn't getting a ton because I think my boobs were used to the pimp and I was at the strongest pump setting. Lastly, we want to try for number 2 in dec/jan and I need to get my body ready for that. Which includes losing like 30 lbs and when pumping/feeding I couldn't stop eating and it took so much time I never found time to work out. So it was time. If u remember I also nerd to regulate my hormones because of an imbalance to even get a cycle. So with that said I need to get my cycles back on track and get on my meds again....so it was time to tale care of all that so we can have number 2. So I stopped. Since then I have worked out again...and I'm working on my eating. I stopped producing milk.... Have a doc apt In 3 weeks to check hormones and get things in check. We have lots of breast milk in freezer and have been doing 2 bottles breast and 2 bottles formula and she's doing well! We probably have enough to give her breast milk like this for another month. Doc said she has a strong immune system at this point so breast milk isn't a must anymore. Anyways everyone is happy over here!!! She's too stinking cute and sweet. We say"Alia give me a hug" and she will put both arms around us and squeeze. Sooo cute! She also open mouth kisses us. Sooo in love!!

My pump has a battery pack I can use if I need to, but my car and DW's car both have regular electrical outlets in them. So, I just plug it in and go. I was using the 5oz medela bottles but was filling them and having to switch, so I bought a pack of the 8oz bottles. I can fit 11oz in each one. Occasionally I have to switch one of them out in the middle of pumping but usually only if I waited too long to pump and am extra full. I've never used the bags to pump.
You still made it a long time breastfeeding! Sounds like you had a good frozen supply saved up too. It's hard work, so good job! 
Grayson has reflux, so it's been easier since I started giving him bottles of pumped milk so he can sit up more...so I definitely understand that! I tried breastfeeding him with him kind of sitting on my leg and it just didn't work out lol They say not all bodies are made for the pump, so that could be why. Plus, since I had to pump for Liv anyway, I think mine went under some hardcore training lol Otherwise I don't think they'd be doing as well as they are. I'm going to go as long as I can. Of course I want them drinking all the good stuff, but I also don't want to spend money on formula! lol I will if I need to, but as long as I've got it for free I'm gonna use it!
That's so exciting you guys are trying again! I was just telling DW that I miss them being tiny and miss being pregnant...We definitely don't have definitely plans yet, but I don't think we'll wait too long before trying again. Of course, we don't have a donor...so we'll have to decide what to do about that this time around.
Oh my gosh that sounds adorable! These guys are getting more and more interactive and I love it! I love just making them smile, but I can't wait for them to intentionally hug me lol Then again they are growing too fast!


----------



## Disneybaby26

Julie-so great to hear from you and so glad everything is going so well!! Greyson and Olivia are both too cute!! What happened to your donor?? Are you guys still friends?


----------



## frsttimemama

Glad he called BB!

I need another weekend. That 12 hour night shift in the middle is kicking my butt. Ugh! Lol. Can anyone explain "50th percentile growth vertex" to me? That's what my ultrasound a few weeks ago said about him.


----------



## Cowgirl07

I love how they hold hands Julie 
Sandy I think I need another weekend too. I'm so tired today.


----------



## clynn11

Mirolee posted on our due date Facebook page that she is in labor at the hospital!! Eek so excited for her!!


----------



## asmcsm

*accidental post*


----------



## asmcsm

Lol you beat me to it cass! As of about half hour ago she was 8cm! We're going to hve our next baby soon!!


----------



## clynn11

Holy crap she progressed super fast! So exciting! Can't wait to see baby Alek :)


----------



## brunettebimbo

Exciting :)


----------



## goldstns

Push Mirolee!!! You got this!!! YAYAYAYAY BABY ALEK!

Julie- I second that question... how is the relationship between donor and you all? I want to see a pic of them holding hands. Did I miss that in the pics you just posted?!


----------



## frsttimemama

Yayyy! So exciting Mirolee!!


----------



## Ingodshand

So exciting!!!

Afm- headed into work to tell my boss that i am extending my leave. Ahhh, sahm here i come!


----------



## brunettebimbo

MORGAN if you see this please can you change my due date to the 14th January?


----------



## Disneybaby26

Yay Mirolee!! :)


----------



## Disneybaby26

Ashlee-how are things with Lux??


----------



## Cowgirl07

Mirolee I hope he's here now and your enjoying family time.
Sarah are you staying home forever? Or just taking longer off?


----------



## frsttimemama

Sarah, that's so exciting! 

Any updates on Mirolee???

Katrina, how is the femara going??

Afm, my belly across and above my belly button is SO tight today, it kinda almost hurts! Ugh. I may blow up! Lol. I'm learning how to freeze sweet corn tonight from my MIL. Kind of excited even though I'm exhausted and have to work at 5 am..


----------



## Cowgirl07

Ok, some headaches but other then that it is going fine.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

yay Mirolee!! Can't wait to see him!


----------



## goldstns

can someone tell time to stop... I can't believe Alia will be 7 months old in a week!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Awe she is so cute Nikki. 
My allergies have been awful all day but since I'm avoiding my allergy meds I'm miserable. I ended up with another bloody nose from sneezing all day. :( I'm glad it rained but why does it make everything pollinate.


----------



## Ingodshand

Ugh, hope you feel better!

Nikki- i hear ya, the first year flows by!

I am requesting a leave until April 1st. I hope it gets approved! My boss also told me he is leaving so that makes the decision easier!


----------



## asmcsm

Disneybaby26 said:


> Ashlee-how are things with Lux??

It's been better the last few days. I've been pumping during the day and breast feeding at night. Nips still hurt but a lot less than EBF. I found out that an oral surgeon in the next town can release her lip tie because a girl on the fb support group lives there and said she had a good experience with her son there. She said it cost her $345 out of pocket but honestly it's worth it cuz it will prevent future dental issues with decay. Just kinda a pain in the ass. But she has been a little less gassy which is nice.


----------



## asmcsm

Baby Alek is here! Born 2:31pm 8lbs 12oz. I will let mirolee post pictures though but I know you all were anxious to know when he was here!


----------



## clynn11

Congrats Mirolee!!!!!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Yayyyy congratulations Mirolee :)


----------



## Ingodshand

Congrats!!! Can't wait for pics!


----------



## Disneybaby26

Congrats Mirolee, I can't wait to see Alek!! :)


----------



## Cowgirl07

Congrats mirolee. I'm dying to know if he has hair!


----------



## TTCaWee1

Congrats Mirolee!


----------



## clynn11

I hope Mirolee doesn't mind, but she shared the picture on our Facebook group so I figured it was okay (if not let me know and i'll take it down of course).. but I know Nikki and Sandy aren't part of the facebook group and are dying to see him! :)
 



Attached Files:







10534687_10204141991940230_2807776016882757242_n.jpg
File size: 32.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Cowgirl07

He's adorable. Maybe bnb isn't allowed in the hospital like Amanda so they would have to wait days to see that cute face.


----------



## goldstns

Omg...too cute!! Congrats mirolee!! Thx for updating us Ashlee and Cassidy! Health fast recovery mirolee.

Cassidy....your turn!


----------



## frsttimemama

Congratulations Mirolee! He is beautiful! So happy for you :)


----------



## clynn11

Yupp I am ready! But this little girl apparently takes after her daddy with her stubbornness  Bouncing on the fitness ball as I type this lol.


----------



## Cowgirl07

I am gifting Dh a boudoir shot for his birthday, I'm kinda nervous about it but kinda excited. Struggling to conceive has made me feel worthless and unattractive. So I think this is one way to get my confidence back :)


----------



## goldstns

Katrina..u go girl!


----------



## jury3

Congrats Mirolee! He's beautiful!

For the girls who asked...We are still friends with our donor. However, he came to us a month or two before the babies were born and said they had decided not to donate for future babies. They gave the reason of thinking it would be weird for him to have more bio kids with us than with his wife...honestly that pisses me off quite a bit bc they knew they only wanted 2 kids and knew from the beginning we wanted 4. However, his wife complains about having to use birth control (she has the mirena) and wants him to get snipped. She can barely handle the 2 kids they have and is scared to death of having another one. I'm pretty sure that's more of the reason than the one they gave us. Still really disappointing bc we were excited we would have the same donor and our kids would all be either half siblings if Ryann carries or full siblings if I carry. Now they will only be half or not at all. But, that's a risk we took when we decided to do this I guess...

Katrina-What a great idea! Boudoir pics definitely make you feel sexy :)

Here are some hand-holding pics...I'm positive they don't do it on purpose, but it's adorable anyway! They often times smack each other in the face or poke each other in the eye lol


----------



## brunettebimbo

That sucks Julie :( At the end of the day you'll all still be family regardless of genes. You make it what it is. 
Your twins are adorable!

Katrina that's a great idea! I think doing it will probably give you some confidence back too!


----------



## frsttimemama

Julie, theu are just adorable! Sorry that is the situation for you guys.

Katrina, great idea! Ttc sucks. It takes the fun out of it and made me feel worthless and broken, especially after we lost our son. 

Of all the days to have the worst heartburn of my whole pregnancy, my nody picks today when I havecto work at 5 am and NEEEED the coffee. Zantac isn't touching it. Ugh. I think he will have lots of hair.


----------



## Disneybaby26

Awe, Julie, I'm sorry they decided that!! Like Bb said though, regardless of genes you guys will be a beautiful family!! The babies are so cute together, I can't get over it!!

Katrina-that sounds like an absolutely awesome idea!! Good for you!!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Julie that stinks, but it's not genes that make a family. Your family will be beautiful regardless. 
Thanks ladies! The more I think about it the more I like the idea. Plus my photographer offered to do it for free.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Julie- those pictures are just precious! I have a friend that is 14 weeks pregnant with twins (after struggling with infertility) and I am so happy for her. Seeing your babies make me see all the love her kids will share and it makes my heart happy. They are just precious. It sucks about the donor! 

Katrina- yay for doing the pics! I thought about doing them before we got married, but I never got around to it.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Eeeeeek I've felt lots of little kicks today :cloud9:


----------



## frsttimemama

Bb, that's great!! :)


----------



## brunettebimbo

Omgosh I forgot to post. Tristan said the funniest thing before. This was roughly how the conversation went - 

Me "So when is baby coming?"
Tristan "I have my birthday, then Christmas then baby comes out of your bum!"
We both then starting howling with laughter and I go on to explain that girls don't have willies because they have babies and that babies come from lady bits. 
Tristan "But how?"
Me "Like this" and I do a push sound whilst giggling. 
Tristan "Pushhhhhhhhhh, you have to put your arms up at the same time Mummy then it will pop out of your rudey bits"

So yeh. That's not really how I thought that would go and not at the age of 3 but he thought it was hilarious plus I'd rather not lie to him!


----------



## goldstns

Julie- they r so cute!!

bb- funny little man!


----------



## frsttimemama

Bb that's funny!

Anyone heard from Mirolee? Just wondering how she is doing!


----------



## Cowgirl07

She posted more pics on Facebook today and looked so happy. Little alek looked awesome and so alert.


----------



## clynn11

Julie- I agree. Although that's a bummer they decided they don't want to be a donor anymore, in the end the genetics of the babes won't truly matter as you are an amazing family that will love the babies despite their genetics! Love all of the pictures, your babes are too damn cute!!!

BB- I already commented in your journal but he is so silly! Also, HOW MANY MORE DAYS TILL YOUR GENDER SCAN!?!?! Eeeek I know it's like less than a week now right?? So excited for you!

Katrina- You're gonna rock that boudoir shoot! You go girl!

Nikki- Can't believe Alia is growing so fast! Ah!

Mirolee, Alek is so perfect and gorgeous! Love your updates and hope all is going well and you're home soon. Can't wait to read your birth story!

AFM, 17 babies born in my due date thread so far and it's not even August yet!!! 3 sets of twins though, which were all c-sections. But still. I want my baby!!!!!! Lol. Doctor's appointment in the morning. Hoping there's been some progress since last week, i've been walking and bouncing on the fitness ball constantly!!!


----------



## brunettebimbo

It's 4 days! The suspense is killing me :rofl: Can't wait to know whether we are having another little boy or a little girl. I don't mind either way I just want to know! :lol:

I'm 16 weeks today, it feels like it's dragging but I also think gosh from finding out to now, where has the time gone? I guess it's because I'm still worrying!

Seeing my midwife today. So glad because I feel like no-one has checked on baby for ages!


----------



## clynn11

Think I may have had my first contraction?? Not sure as I have no clue what to look for, but sitting at the computer I all of a sudden got intense pain in my pelvis/groin area and my tummy got super hard. Got up to walk to the bathroom and could barely walk. Now it's gone! Hmmmm. Wish I just knew when it was gonna happen. Keeping my FX that it's the start of something!!!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Could be the start of something! FX!


----------



## frsttimemama

Sounds like a contraction to me, Cass! Fx!

Bb, that's so exciting! Any gut feeling?

I am SO exhausted. I can barely function! I need it to be the weekend. I worked a 12 hour midnight shift Saturday into Sunday, got a nap then couldn't sleep Sunday night. Monday night I was up til 11then had to get up at 330 am for work and up til 11 and couldn't sleep again last night. I toss and turn and pee. I still have 7 weeks left. 6 of work. Not sure how I am going to keep doing this. Ugh.

We did decide to do a lot of cleaning and organization things Saturday that have been stressing me. I want everything clean and done and ready, and hubby wants to go camping still so we are compromising. House things this weekend, and one last trip next weekend. He still wants to go like 2 hours away, about an hour and 15 minutes from the hospital, and I don't. I'm getting really nervous!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Cass Fx. 
Bb eek 
Sandy if your that nervous I say don't go.


----------



## frsttimemama

I'm not. We are going to stay local. I hate being a party pooper, and everything is ok, but I am just getting scared about all this and doing it again.


----------



## goldstns

I agree... sandy do what is right for you. you wouldn't be fun camping if you are worried the whole time.

Cassidy- Id say you are getting VERY close!

Rachel- whats new?

AF-Alia, she has been a perfect child (I hope/pray it continues). She has been going to sleep at night pretty easy and has been getting up at 530am (when my alarm is set anyways!). However, she hasn't been very interested in her morning milk. This morning (similar to yesterday morning) she has taken like a half hour to drink (she usually drinks in 10 min) and only finishes like 4-5 oz of her 6 oz of milk. If this continues I might have to call the doc. I believe she has been drinking all 6 oz of her other bottles all day, so I am not supper concerned. Some people (like my DH) aren't "breakfast" people. Also, I believe there comes a time that solid foods start increasing and milk consumption starts decreasing... anyone have info on when that starts?


----------



## goldstns

miss Alia... she is starting to seem like a toddler to me!
 



Attached Files:







WP_20140730_012.jpg
File size: 17.7 KB
Views: 5









WP_20140730_019.jpg
File size: 19.6 KB
Views: 6









WP_20140730_020.jpg
File size: 19.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## brunettebimbo

Just had my 16 weeks midwife appointment. Uterus is exactly where is should be and baby sounds perfect :)

Sandy no idea this time round! I knew with Tristan! I guess it's because I've had so many people saying it's this or that.


----------



## frsttimemama

Thanks Nikki. I think if we stay local it will be ok. I guess I am just tired and sore and want to nest.. even though I really enjoy camping. Alia is so big and cute! :)

Bb, great news! 

49 days left!!!!


----------



## clynn11

Nothing since that random pain last night. No change in dilation at my appt.- still 1.5cm dilated, and 50-75% effaced (1-2cm long in comparison to 2-3cm long at last appt). Ugh. COME ON BABY GIRL!


----------



## brunettebimbo

I can't believe your only 2 days away from due date! She will be here soon :)


----------



## frsttimemama

That's frustrating Cass, but that IS progress! When do they start checking? I can't remember.


----------



## clynn11

My doctor started checked me at 38+5 (39 week appt. basically)


----------



## goldstns

Cassidy- my sil went into labor that night she was just told she was 1cm and 80%....so it could happen anytime.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Cassidy I hope she gets here soon. 
Alia is gorgeous. 
Sandy I think you made the right decision. 
Bb your gorgeous. 
Afm work was long, show heifer got into parsnip and her nose is gross, someone thought I had a baby. Yep I'm over today.
And I'm spotting :(


----------



## clynn11

Maybe ovulation spotting Katrina? That's kind of random, have you ever spotted in the middle of your cycle before?


----------



## Cowgirl07

Not that I can recall, I will look at my charts.
Edit no spotting or bleeding after CD 7 in any charts.


----------



## frsttimemama

Katrina, fx it's a good sign for this cycle!!

Seven weeks from today we will be meeting our little man. Unbelievable! Cannot wait! Also can't wait for another 12 hour day to be done! Lol. Work is kicking my pregnant booty lately.


----------



## clynn11

Definitely lost some of my plug this morning! No blood in it or anything, but hoping it's the starts of something!!


----------



## frsttimemama

Yay Cass! Fx!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Fx Cassidy. 
Sandy I hope so, we are definitely considering taking a break after this cycle. I wish I could unlearn what cm means and just go with the flow. :haha: I had a bit of a mental breakdown last night. Mostly because a family friend had her second child since we started ttc. One was born in october and the other yesterday.


----------



## TTCaWee1

Not much new over here. My dad is visiting. Pumping once a day but only getting 4 oz so they are dying down. 

Cass - I hope it is soon! 

Katrina - I feel the same about trying for the next. I wish I didn't know what I know. I hope it's just a strong O for you.


----------



## jury3

brunettebimbo said:


> That sucks Julie :( At the end of the day you'll all still be family regardless of genes. You make it what it is.




Disneybaby26 said:


> Awe, Julie, I'm sorry they decided that!! Like Bb said though, regardless of genes you guys will be a beautiful family!!




Cowgirl07 said:


> Julie that stinks, but it's not genes that make a family. Your family will be beautiful regardless.




clynn11 said:


> Julie- I agree. Although that's a bummer they decided they don't want to be a donor anymore, in the end the genetics of the babes won't truly matter as you are an amazing family that will love the babies despite their genetics!

Thanks ladies, I completely agree...I think it's just disappointing bc we discussed everything up front and they knew how many kids we wanted. I just don't like having my plans change, especially for something major like that. If we have to use a known donor registry or a sperm bank, it sucks that Liv and G will know who their donor is while the other children might not. That part of it makes me sad. But I completely agree that a family is about love, not genetics...



brunettebimbo said:


> So yeh. That's not really how I thought that would go and not at the age of 3 but he thought it was hilarious plus I'd rather not lie to him!

Lol I love it! That's great! I plan to be honest with my kids without going into too much detail...

Nikki-That's strange that she has changed up her morning bottle like that. Liv and G do that all the time. I prepare 3 oz bottles, but sometimes they only drink 1.5-2oz and other times they drink 4oz...lol Hopefully it's not an indicator of anything more for her, just a change in habits. 
I can't believe she's getting so big!


----------



## Ingodshand

Cassidy-how are you feeling? Any more plug or contractions?


----------



## asmcsm

Cass you will def know the labor contractions when they start trust me! Eeeek! Should start any time! I started losing bits of my plug 2 days before I went I to labor and then the night before when I was having the contractions 10 mins apart is when I started seeing blood in it. I'm gonna guess that Zuri will be here Sunday :).

BB-lmao at you and Tristan talking about where baby comes out! So cute and hilarious!

AFM, lux slept for 6 hours straight last night!!! I fed her at 10:30 and woke up thinking it was like 1:30 when she'll normally wake up for feeding but it was 4:30! Hopefully this becomes the norm!


----------



## Cowgirl07

That's awesome Ashlee!


----------



## clynn11

That's awesome she slept so well Ash!!!

I lost two pieces of plug this morning, once at 7.30 when I woke up and then more again around 8.30- but nothing since then. After the second time I was sitting at the computer and got intense pain, got up to walk around and could barely walk. It went away pretty quickly though and that was the only time that happened. Nothing since then. Hoping things start kicking into gear!!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Exciting! I hope it's the start for you :) Happy due date!


----------



## clynn11

Annnd of course my little sister goes into labor on my due date LOL. Looks like my nephew is gonna be born today.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Awww exciting!


----------



## frsttimemama

Cass, I hope you know what a great sport you have been!! Fx Zuri comes soon! You can't help it if she wanted to be the "baby" ;)

Ash, yay!!

Thank goodness it's Friday. This week has been SO long. Work 3 hours then ultrasound /biophysical profile. Can't wait to see little guy today!


----------



## goldstns

Sry Cassidy! Stay strong. Zuri will b here soon.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Lol they are going to be close in age, when was she due.


----------



## frsttimemama

I can't believe I can finally say I'm having a baby NEXT MONTH!!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Yay Sandy! I can't believe it's August and I don't have the a.c. on!


----------



## frsttimemama

Ours is, but I'm so hot. It has been really mild this summer though. I'm thinking we may pay for it yet though.. lol.


----------



## clynn11

Haha apparently false alarm. They were at the hospital for 7 hours and she was having contractions the whole time three minutes apart but no change in cervix so they sent her home :p


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

3 minutes apart? That's what happened to me. My ctx were off the charts and so close but nothing. Cord was around Harper's neck. I'd be a little concerned that they sent her home! Not trying to freak anyone out, but there might be a reason she's not progressing! My nurse (who is also a friend) told me "They should NOT send you home with contractions this close together". I'm glad they didn't because there was a reason my body wasn't doing anything. She couldn't come down with the short cord around her neck. :-/


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Cass - I sure hope it's today for you to meet Zuri!

Sandy- I can't believe how close you are getting. I am so excited for you!


----------



## TTCaWee1

Cass wouldn't it be crazy if you both are in l&d together??!


----------



## clynn11

Haha no it would be horrible! We live in two different towns 30 minutes apart and are giving birth at different hospitals. My mom is horrified we're gonna go into labor on the same day and she's gonna have to choose who to be with (which would of course be my little sister) lol. So hopefully not but hey, if it happens it happens.


----------



## clynn11

According to my mom that's how far apart they were. But they were all in her back and not really in her pelvis or tummy. She's already been in l&d once earlier this month for the same thing and they said she has musculoskeletal or something like that causing the intense pain in her back. My mom said she's a big baby and is gonna be horrible with real contractions lmao. Carter was monitored and heart rate was great and everything so they sent her home!


----------



## frsttimemama

If I go to.the hospital with contractions, they better plan on admitting me because I'm NOT going home until I have this baby! I'm not taking any chances. Lol. 

Ultrasound was good. He got all his points on the biophysical profile, and he's measuring about 4e pounds 8 ounces.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Great weight Sandy!


----------



## goldstns

Nice sandy!


----------



## TTCaWee1

Sandy I can't believe you are 32 weeks already! I want to see your bump.


----------



## goldstns

Ashlee- how r u and dh?


----------



## brunettebimbo

Sandy that's great :)


----------



## frsttimemama

Thanks ladies! It was a big relief to hear how "big" he is (I use the term verrrrry loosely! lol!) and see him "breathing". 

Rachel, I know! It's going so fast and slow.. lol. I'll get a bump pic up today or tomorrow for you! 

Has anyone heard from Mirolee? Just wondering how she's doing? And Morgan, and Molly, and all of our other ladies!

Cass, any more progress?

Any big plans this weekend? I have housework and laundry and groceries on my agenda! Our grocery store is having a huge sale, I have lots of coupons, and I'm going to try to score some cheap stuff and stock up a little maybe I hope! And try to get everything ready for little guy just in case he decides he wants to come early. I was pretty swollen in the feet and leg and hand region last night. Just trying to anticipate anything happening, especially since I already have high blood pressure. I just have to finish sorting through and putting his clothes away (they're all washed and folded), and get his bassinette in my room and the pack and play and swing out and get him a diaper bag. Nothing like super major. I just feel unprepared yet.


----------



## Cowgirl07

We are going to state fair tomorrow that's the plan anyway. :)
Oh and I have had some pain in my left ovary the last few days, I think I od last night.


----------



## brunettebimbo

You sound pretty prepared to me Sandy :)

Katrina that sounds fun!

We've had a lovely day today, went to the cinema this morning then out for lunch. I love family time :) 
Tomorrow is our gender scan! :happydance:

Here's an updated bump picture - 16+3 weeks :)

https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh70/kjordanj/Snapbucket/E36C1D65-7450-4CCA-8B85-44F26629E0F6_zpskpqxpu8q.jpg


----------



## TTCaWee1

Aww look at that little bump! So cute and tiny


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

cute bump BB!!

Think Harper is going through the 6 week growth spurt. She's sleeping pretty much all day.. and is HORRIBLY cranky when she is awake. I hope it passes soon. I miss my smiley baby.


----------



## goldstns

Katrina- get it girl! FX.

bb- adorable bump!


----------



## TTCaWee1

Britt has she been better lately? She got put on Zantac right?


----------



## Cowgirl07

Lol Nikki.


----------



## asmcsm

goldstns said:


> Ashlee- how r u and dh?

We are doing good. Things actually got better after having lux which is unusual since usually things get harder for couples after having a baby. But, we're still stressed financially with him not working :/ he's trying to find a night job so he can watch her in the day while I'm at work then I'll be with her at night. I'm back at work though so that's helped a little


----------



## goldstns

Ashlee- good to hear!

cassidy- what ever happened to dh's sickness?


----------



## clynn11

Nothing ever happened with his sickness. Ugh. He's still sick. They're still trying to figure out what is wrong with him. Totally TMI- but his bowel movements are like 90% blood. They've scheduled him for an endoscopy and if that doesn't show anything then they're scheduling him for a colonoscopy. Multiple family members on his dad's side of the family had stomach cancer apparently so they're checking for that and polyps. So frustrating we're still dealing with this after over a year. :(

No updates here as far as the labor front goes. :( I just want her to come already.


----------



## frsttimemama

Katrina that sounds fun!! Fx for you!!

Cass, I hope they figure something out soon! !

Ash, that's good news that things are better with you guys!

Bb, that sounds fun. :)

We ended up going for breakfast, a couple garage sales, and to a couple local Amish type stores. Then a longgggg nap, and grocery shopping. Got a great deal in Huggies wipes -- 99¢ each when you buy 5 packages so got 5a packages to start stocking up. The sale is going for 2breakfast weeks so I will get more


----------



## brunettebimbo

Your poor DH Cassidy, that's awful! Hope you have answers soon!
Ashlee glad to hear things are better between you both. I hope he managed to find a job soon. 

AFM - It's my gender scan in 5 hours. I've been up most of the night. Can't sleep. Not sure whether it's excitement or fear! :lol:


----------



## jury3

bb-Exciting! Can't wait to see what you are having!

Cassidy-I can't even imagine how frustrating that is...I really hope they find out what's going on soon.
Zuri is going to be here anytime now! So exciting!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Bb it's morning! How'd it go. 
Cassidy I hope they find d answers soon. 
Ashlee I'm glad things are going better. 
Afm up early to go to the fair, if only Dh would get up :) I'm ready to leave.


----------



## goldstns

Bb- no clue, but I think its been 5 hr since u posted....???

Cassidy - so sry for dh. How miserable. Come on zuri.

ashlee-so glad things are going better!!


----------



## frsttimemama

BB, anxiously awaiting your baby's genderrrr! I say girl. :) I was super super super nervous at every ultrasound until I felt him moving all the time. I was always afraid something would be wrong. I totally understand. 

Katrina, I hear you. My hubby likes to sleep later than I can, too. I'm leaving him sleep today though. I slept til 8. That was like way late for me. Haha. Have fun at the fair!

PS: Sorry my phone sticks in random words sometimes.. like "2breakfast weeks". What the heck!? Lol


----------



## brunettebimbo

Thanks girls! Sorry for the delay :)

We are Team :blue:

https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh70/kjordanj/Snapbucket/2783C760-0A1A-49AE-B422-A9346FE6DCCE_zpsbavg7c9j.jpg

https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh70/kjordanj/Snapbucket/9AD38F56-2A7C-4AA9-8D3A-A56B233C7B1C_zpssc9voo6i.jpg

https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh70/kjordanj/Snapbucket/8569C49B-4F8C-43AB-9C51-4ABE2EE5CAF8_zpsvwfeq2vq.jpg

https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh70/kjordanj/Snapbucket/6A33F221-9E45-49B7-B0DD-F0B5B7CDBF26_zpsweu0gasi.jpg

https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh70/kjordanj/Snapbucket/56FD7B46-FA26-4790-B2F0-6CCB5E10A8DC_zps8jtzcuwf.jpg

https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh70/kjordanj/Snapbucket/BDF472C9-C33C-4508-B7DE-D93865042CD4_zps6ys9qvto.jpg


----------



## TTCaWee1

Aww congrats bb! Two boys!!


----------



## frsttimemama

Bb, congrats! I swear it looks like 2 babies in a couple of those!!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Congrats Bb! Lol Sandy I see it too. 
Fair was fun ate to much got to hot. Mission accomplished :haha: we stopped at an outlet mall on the way home and I got some stuff for Friday!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Sandy I agree! It's a bit freaky! Lol.


----------



## goldstns

Congrats bb on a little man!


----------



## frsttimemama

It's completely normal to go to bed at 10:30, get up 24 times to pee, toss and turn because your back and hips hurt, and wake up completely exhausted right? Ugh. Over this part! Lol. 45 days. Sorry I'm whining. I'm incredibly thankful. Just not feeling 100% lately.


----------



## MrsAmk

Hey girls! Hope everyone is well :) Just popping on to say my hello for the month lol. Gabriel is growing like a weed. With all he has going on physically, I am pleased to find out that the lesion that was found behind is eye seems "non concerning", and the hold in his heart is small enough that they think it will close up on its own. Finally some "good" news!! We are going to see a geneticist at Childrens Hospital on Thursday, where they will test him and I both. Hoping that comes back with good news as well and his hearing will be our only obstacle. XOXO from us!


----------



## MrsAmk

Here is the little turkey! This is a couple weeks ago


----------



## Cowgirl07

Oh what a cutie. Glad the last appointment went well. Good luck at the geneticist. He is adorable!


----------



## goldstns

he's adorable!

Here is miss Alia yesterday, she's too stinking cute!...tomorrow is 7 month...OMG!
 



Attached Files:







WP_20140803_002.jpg
File size: 24.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Cowgirl07

She looks so grown up.


----------



## MrsAmk

Shes a doll!!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Glad he is doing well :) Hope the appointment goes well!

You girls have cute babies :)


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Rachel- She is doing much better. The combo of soy and zantac seems to be helping! Although i'm not sure what it is.. we changed to the soy and the zantac on the same day. So i'm wondering if just the formula is helping, or the meds are actually doing something? I hate to keep giving it to her if the formula alone is what helped. 

Cass- so sorry about your DH. That sounds horrible. I hope they get it figured out. 

BB- Sorry i'm so late, but congrats on your little boy!!!

Nikki- Look at her!! She's growing so fast!


----------



## frsttimemama

Molly, your little guy looks great! Glad he's doing well!

Alia is getting so big and cute!

Britt, glad Harper is doing better :)

Cass, any more contractions??


----------



## clynn11

No sign of anything. :( So ready to meet her!!!! 

Molly your little man is absolutely adorable <3 Yay for all coming back fine with his eye and heart, hoping this next appointment goes just as smoothly!!!

And Nikki, Alia is getting so big! That pic is SO CUTE!!!

Britt- Glad to hear Harper is doing so much better!!

BB- So happy for your little growing family and your rainbow baby boy <3

Whine away Sandy!!! Lol. I totally get it.

Katrina- Keeping FX this is the cycle!!!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Ugh Cassidy when's the next appointment? 
I'm not to excited about it but I think I'm taking a bd break tonight.


----------



## clynn11

Next appointment is Wednesday morning. There better be some change or I may scream!!! Lol


----------



## goldstns

cassidy when will they induce you? since you are dilated a little they will just use pitocin.


----------



## clynn11

I think they'll probably set an induction date on Wednesday depending on if I've progressed at all, so we will see then!!


----------



## Ingodshand

Ugh cassidy, i know how hard it is to just be waiting!! Those last 5 days before my water broke were crazy long! Have you thought of going to a chiropractor? They can do an adjustment to make sure baby is in the correct position and i have heard a few people go into labor afterwards. I wish i had done it. Also take lots of naps!!!


----------



## frsttimemama

Cass, so frustrating!!

Katrina, taking a night off is totally fine! I don't blame you!


----------



## frsttimemama

32+4 and feeling like a whale! :)
 



Attached Files:







2qspaw0.jpg
File size: 14 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Cowgirl07

Oh Sandy your cute. 
My Dr wanted me to bd everyday between day 10 and 20 :haha: by day 15 I need a break


----------



## goldstns

Sandy- he seems low! Not that that means anything, so don't worry. He might just like it there. Looking good though!


----------



## goldstns

Totally get that Katrina...thats alot. The soldiers might be weak by then. I think every other night might be better.


----------



## frsttimemama

Duplicate post!

Katrina, that's tooooo much! Lol

Nikki, I think he is low. I'm very uncomfortable. I know it doesn't mean much, but if hecwants to come on out in a few weeks, I'm good with that! Lol


----------



## Lotalaughs16

Hi Ladies...I'm back from being MIA for a while.

trying to catch up...congrats Mirolee!!

Sandy...beautiful bump

Cass, hang in there mama...can't wait for baby girl to make her debut!

All the baby pics are precious...makes me so happy :)

Katrina...add that bding makes me tired. DH and I have never been able to stick to the schedule...I think EOD should do be fine

AFM, really hard not to SS...its been 11 days since i had a positive OPK so I'm thinking about testing this weekend but trying not to get my hopes up...my bbs have been KILLING me the last couple days...hope its a good sign :)


----------



## Cowgirl07

Lol it makes me tired. I am so excited for Thursday! I have my outfits out and everything :) and thank goodness for photo editing my brothers dog rubbed against me and she must have ran through weeds, my leg is red


----------



## Ingodshand

Every day for ten days?! You guys are beasts!! I think every day would be okay or to take a day off! There are plenty of swimmers up there!!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Lol we have up on that we are going eod now.


----------



## brunettebimbo

We did every day the months we fell pregnant. I do believe it works. EOD never worked for us. FX for you Katrina!

Sandy your looking great, I agree it looks like your carrying low!

AFM - Sorry for TMI but something down there just doesn't feel right, after a wee when I wipe it burns and also sex burns too. The Doctor has treated me for thrush with a pessary twice but it's not worked. Today the burning is worse and I have LOTS of creamy CM. I had to do a self swab at the Doctors on Friday and should have results tomorrow, I'm worried that they will say they've found nothing but I've no idea what else it could be other than Bacterial Vaginosis! Anyone had anything similar?

On a plus note, baby boy is moving so so much. I feel him pretty much all day now :cloud9:


----------



## Cowgirl07

A uti? 
We will try to get back to ed, but one break isn't to bad.


----------



## brunettebimbo

They tested my urine on Wednesday and it came back normal.


----------



## Ingodshand

Maybe a yeast infection or is that the same as thrush?


----------



## brunettebimbo

Same :(


----------



## frsttimemama

Bb, hope you feel better!


----------



## Kiamaria83

Hey girls. Just checking in.
Gorgeous baby pics. 
Urgh sandy and cass I know how u feel. I am happy to be preg but so miserable and uncomfortable . 30 weeks today.
Bb I had the same, my wee came back normal aswell. What are you washing with ? Dove has helped me , it cleared it up and now all is fine. I also bought some caneston cream and used it a couple of times . 
Anyway off to bed for another sleepless night !


----------



## goldstns

God I'm in love/heaven right now.... Love being mommy!!! I just fed her last bottle before bed and she fell asleep on me!!! Its been forever since she's done this....

happy 7 months my baby bear!!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Happy 7 months alia. 
Bb I hope they get it figured out.


----------



## goldstns

Kara- hows the ttc world for u?


----------



## jury3

Molly-He's so cute! Love those big eyes :)

Nikki-lol Love the sunglasses pic

Is it crazy that I already have the itch to be pregnant again? I miss being pregnant and I miss the babies being tiny! lol 
I'm back at work this week...I hate it! My boss isn't there, but I haven't heard great things about the new one either. It's already so unorganized and there's no communication, so no one knows what's going on. It makes me angry that I have to leave my babies and then I go to work and have my time wasted...at least I get a paycheck I guess lol
I want to be a stay at home mom so bad! DW and I agreed that if we can pay off some debt this year then I can stay at home next year. So, that's my goal!


----------



## clynn11

Little sister has pre-e, discovered at her appt. today. Starting her on cervadil tonight and pitocin in the morning. My nephew is gonna be joining the world soon!!!!!


----------



## Cowgirl07

That sounds awesome Julie. Especially if you want more soon. Daycare must be crazy there! 
Cassidy good luck to her. I'm glad he had those shots earlier.


----------



## goldstns

Julie- great plan! Exciting. I hear u on wanting another. I have that itch too...however I really feel like in the next 6 months there will b a positive change for me at work and it makes me want to wait a little. Plus I want to be able to drink/enjoy my 30th bday in Jamaica this Dec. So I'm trying to b patient.

cassidy-exciting for your sis!! Maybe tomorrow is your day too!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Swabs came back normal. I've booked to go in again on Friday because this burning isn't normal. I have so much creamy CM too it's unreal!


----------



## Lotalaughs16

aww Julie...I think thats great that you both set that goal and you can totally do it!! also definitely not crazy that your already thinking about wanting to be pregnant again :)

bb, sorry your not feeling well, hope they figure it out quickly and you get back to feeling better!


----------



## Lotalaughs16

So...I wasn't going to test until Friday or Saturday since I'm only on cd 26 BUT...for some reason I was drawn to my POAS addiction so I have in and got this...


What do you all think??


----------



## TTCaWee1

I already commented on FB but I'll say it again...you're pregnant!!!!!!


----------



## goldstns

For sure your preggo!!!! Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## clynn11

Yupp total bfp. Congrats brittney!! I can only imagine how stressful TTC has been with your irregular cycles. So happy for you!


----------



## wavescrash

Definite BFP. Congrats mama! FX for a super sticky little bean.

Leah's 5 months old today.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Happy 5 months Leah!!

Brittney- Congrats!!!!!!

Julie- I go back to work on 9/2 and i'm dreading it SO MUCH. I so wish I could stay home but it will probably never be possible for us. Maybe if we have another kid in 5 years when our cars are paid off. =[


----------



## brunettebimbo

Yayyyyy congratulations!


----------



## Lotalaughs16

thanks ladies...its still early so I don't want to get too excited yet...I haven't even told DH yet...i need some ideas!!


----------



## frsttimemama

It sure looks like a BFP to me. FRER!! :)

Katrina, how are you holding up?

Bb, feel better soon!

Julie, that stinks, but great plan!

Jamaica sounds amazing! Totally don't blame you for wanting to wait til after.

Cass, so scary! Thinking of you all! And I hope Zuri comes soon, too!!

Hapy 5 months Leah and 7 months Alia! Doesn't seem that they could be that old already!

I swear.. I am as big now as 39 +1 when I had our first son. Hubby thinks so too. Where will I put 6 more weeks of growing baby?! As for another baby, I have been pregnant for the majority of 2 years. I'm so ready not to be! I'm nervous things won't go back like my belly.. crazy the lame things I am worried about! It did last time, bu with a second.. gym membership and low carbohydrates here I come! Lol


----------



## wavescrash

So a friend of mine is a psychometrician and she trains all the new psychiatrists that come into the hospital she works at. She's been doing this over 10 years now. Well anyway she offered to do a diagnostic interview on me today so we talked for a bit and she said I meet the criteria for Panic Disorder with Agoraphobia. She also said she could write up a formal diagnostic letter on her hospital's letterhead for me to bring to my doctor's office. Said I could tell him that it was unofficial in that she's not treating me medically, but that I'm a friend of hers and she works in the field, so I had asked her to do a formal interview sort of thing. Said it t may help him understand my situation better and put me on the correct meds.

Totally not what I was expecting, that's for sure.


----------



## Disneybaby26

Congrats again Brittney!! :)


----------



## brunettebimbo

What's that Amanda? Never heard of it.


----------



## clynn11

Sandy- can't believe you're almost 33 weeks! Craziness!!!!

Waves- I've read/heard about agoraphobia. I hope your doctor will listen so you can get properly medicated and not have to deal with feeling like that <3 <3

Back from my appointment- 3cm dilated, 75% effaced, her head is in -2 position. Last week it was 1.5cm dilated, 50-75% effaced, and -3 position. So she's progressing slowly but surely. NST scheduled for Friday morning if I make it to that point.


----------



## wavescrash

brunettebimbo said:


> What's that Amanda? Never heard of it.




clynn11 said:


> Sandy- can't believe you're almost 33 weeks! Craziness!!!!
> 
> Waves- I've read/heard about agoraphobia. I hope your doctor will listen so you can get properly medicated and not have to deal with feeling like that <3 <3
> 
> Back from my appointment- 3cm dilated, 75% effaced, her head is in -2 position. Last week it was 1.5cm dilated, 50-75% effaced, and -3 position. So she's progressing slowly but surely. NST scheduled for Friday morning if I make it to that point.

Good luck Cassidy!

Just gonna do some copy/paste as it's easier and Hannah's begging me for food.

Agoraphobia is an intense fear and anxiety of being in places where it is hard to escape, or where help might not be available. Symptoms include being afraid of losing control in a public place, depending on others, feeling detached or separated from others, feeling helpless, feeling that the body is not real, feeling that the environment is not real, having an unusual temper or agitation, staying in the house for long periods of time. You may begin to avoid the places and situations where you had a panic attack before, for fear it might happen again. This fear can keep you from traveling freely or even leaving your home. Agoraphobia affects about one in three people with panic disorder.

People who have a panic disorder (also known as anxiety attacks) suffer from sudden attacks of intense and overwhelming fear that something awful is about to happen. Their bodies react as if theyre in a life-threatening situation. These attacks come without warning and often strike when the person is in a non-threatening situation. 

This site explains it well: https://www.healthline.com/health/panic-disorder-with-agoraphobia#Overview1


----------



## frsttimemama

Waves, I hope that you can get some help! What an.awful feeling!

Cass, yayyyy!! Progress is so.exciting! :) Fx she doesn't make you wait!! And I know! So close yet so far!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Brittney yay! 
Yay Leah happy 5 months. Amanda it might not be what you expected but I'm glad you talked to her. I hope your Dr agrees. 
Sandy I think you look awesome. I'm ok, work sucks, I have a baby shower this weekend and have a headache. On the plus side shoot is tomorrow and 2 weeks to ntnp!


----------



## wavescrash

Thanks you guys.


----------



## goldstns

Happy 5 months Leah!

cassidy- I think tonight is your night!! Ps. Hows sis??


----------



## clynn11

They started her on cervadil last night, checked her this morning- no change. Doctor came in and broke her waters about an hour and a half ago, and just started her on pitocin about 30 minutes ago!!!

40 week 5 day bump, ready to meet my baby girl!! I'm officially the one who's gone the longest in this thread huh?! I knew it would happen  lol
 



Attached Files:







tumblr_n9wl7jrVgh1sq8t8xo1_500.jpg
File size: 25.1 KB
Views: 0


----------



## goldstns

Yay. I got called in for jury duty! IV always wanted to b on a jury!


----------



## TTCaWee1

Not sure if I said so Sandy, but you look great. 

Cassidy - at least you are progressing! Go move some heavy objects. Hope your sis has a swift delivery. I still think it's crazy that you both are having babies so close. How's her baby daddy situation?

Bb not sure about the burning situation. Did they dip your urine or actually test it? 

Waves - hopefully your dr can help you with your anxiety. Have you started solids with Leah yet? What is she doing as far as moving?

AFM - my boobs are finally dead. Haven't pumped in 3.5 days. Yesterday was the most painful but I've been wearing a sports bra which helps. Ellie learned how to roll from back to belly the other day and now rolls within seconds of laying her down. Yesterday she was fussing in the livingroom and I was ignoring her bc I thought she was just fussing. Finally looked in and she had rolled under the chaise lmao. It was hilarious. I weighed her today and she weighs 15 pounds!!! That's over a 2 pound gain in a month! I think she had a growth spurt...she's been peeing through her diapers at night so tonight we are trying the huggies overnight diapers.


----------



## Disneybaby26

Yay Ellie-OMG she's getting so big!! :)

Cassidy-hoping your sis has a great delivery and that Zuri is right behind your new nephew!!

Nikki-usually people hate it, I always get excited for jury duty too!! LOL I can't believe Aila is 7 months already!! Time flies!!

Sandy-you look fantastic!


----------



## Disneybaby26

Rachel-so funny!! I left Kay in her bouncy seat to go wash bottles 10 feet away...and this is what I can back to!! She didn't make a peep! I really had like a mommy moment of "didnt I just leave her on the floor like that?!? Told DH it's time to start using the belts in things!! Haha

AFM-sorry I've been a little MIA-I am reading along but lost a very close high school friend this weekend to a heroin overdose and my aunt was in the hospital as well. So sad when people fall into such holes that they can't get out of. He was a smart, funny, good looking kid, but had been troubled for quite some time. Heartbreaking.

In other news-+OPK today-Dtd and currently marinating. Yes, we are nuts.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 35.9 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Cowgirl07

Cassidy you look fab. 
Nikki I'd love to do jury duty, but I don't think they will ever let me do anything exciting. :( 
Yay Ellie great job you growing peanut.
Kara awesome Fx for you and your marinating! Sorry about your friend and aunt.


----------



## TTCaWee1

Haha Kara that's hilarious. Ellie was trying to scoot out of her lounger pillow tonight so I think it's going up in the attic soon. And yes you are crazy! I just called my OB today to call in nuvaring for me. I want to wait a year. Maybe two. But fx for you!


----------



## TTCaWee1

Sorry about your friend Kara. Drugs are taking over and it's horrible


----------



## Disneybaby26

Thank you, it really is very sad!! 30 is way to young to pass so tragically.

Lol-I have nuvas sitting in my fridge!! If it happens cool, if it doesn't by October then we are waiting until next fall and that's TOTALLY ok too!! :) DH actually asked a few days ago if I was ovulating so I went to get some OPKs, it's nice that he's so into the process! Lol


----------



## wavescrash

TTCaWee1 said:


> Waves - hopefully your dr can help you with your anxiety. Have you started solids with Leah yet? What is she doing as far as moving?
> 
> AFM - my boobs are finally dead. Haven't pumped in 3.5 days. Yesterday was the most painful but I've been wearing a sports bra which helps. Ellie learned how to roll from back to belly the other day and now rolls within seconds of laying her down. Yesterday she was fussing in the livingroom and I was ignoring her bc I thought she was just fussing. Finally looked in and she had rolled under the chaise lmao. It was hilarious. I weighed her today and she weighs 15 pounds!!! That's over a 2 pound gain in a month! I think she had a growth spurt...she's been peeing through her diapers at night so tonight we are trying the huggies overnight diapers.

Thanks. I hope so. It feels like it's getting out of control.

We just started cereal yesterday (the day before she hit 5 months.) I've only given it to her once each day and only a little bit. I'll probably start veggies in a week or two once she gets the hang of the cereal. As far as moving, she rolls both ways now so she's constantly flipping or rolling her way under the table or chairs. She's found her feet and is constantly grabbing them and waving them in the air. We think she's starting to teethe but can't see much on her gums yet.


----------



## goldstns

Kara- so sry about your friend. My freshman year of college a good friend from high school died from heroin too. It was so painful! He was only 20!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Rachel they dipped and tested it. They also sent swabs to the hospital. I'm thinking maybe it's my medication?


----------



## Kiamaria83

My 30 week piccy! I look ready to pop! I don't think there is any stretch left in my skin &#128513;&#128563;
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.1 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Kiamaria83

Congrats brittney that's fantastic news. Have u told hubby ?
Amanda it's good it's been recognised and hopefully now you can get it under control.
Eeek good luck cass
Lovely bump sandy. 
Kara you're so brave to be trying to ttc already. Will be lovely to have siblings so close in age


----------



## TTCaWee1

You look great!


----------



## Disneybaby26

Aweeee, look at the bump!! You look fantastic! :)


----------



## frsttimemama

Good morning ladies! 

Collette, you look fantastic! I hear ya! My belly button is SO shallow, I'm afraid it's going to pop out. My skin is stretched to the max. I had a very couple stretch marks from the first pregnancy, and they are starting to stretch at the tops. :( It's just so tight. I Don't even really care about the marks. You're getting close!

Cass, you look fantastic, too!! Hope your sis is doing well and things go quickly and smoothly for her. Hopefully Miss Zuri will decide it's her turn pretty soon! Glad you made some progress at your appointment though!

Kara, you ARE brave to be trying again! I don't blame you though. My brother, sister, and I are all within 5 years of each other. It was probably difficult at times, but nice, too. So sorry about your friend and your aunt. :( On a brighter note, your picture cracked me up! Can't believe she's big enough to do that!

Rachel, I can't believe Ellie is so big, either! My friend swears by Huggies overnights. She says they are great! I don't know what we will use for BC or if we will since I had such a hard time getting pregnant to start with, but I imagine so. I know I don't want a mirena or anything implanted though. I Don't want to potentially cause anymore scar tissue and make it harder IF we do decide to have another. Guess we'll cross that bridge when we get there.

BB, I hope you get some answers and relief sooooon! How awful to be miserable!

Waves, Leah sounds like she's getting so big, too!! 

Nikki, ew to jury duty! I got called once, but I didn't want to do it. I hate the thought of having someone's future in my hands like that. What if I'm wrong?! I was excused since I knew the accused and the witnesses in the case. Awkward!

Katrina, I think this is your month. I'm just sayin!

Brittney, did you FRER?? Did you tell hubby??

AFM, so glad I have an appointment today. And ultrasound. Love seeing him. Such a relief for a little bit anyway. He was moving SO much last night, more than ever before and it was so constant and HUGE movements that I was convinced there was something wrong and he was in distress. How sad that I automatically jump to those type of conclusions?! Blessed are those who have never had experiences like some of ours for sure! Then I thought to myself, you need to shave your legs! (Not that I haven't been, but I have missed a few patches and it had been a day or two..) Now not that I can see anything at this point.. and I had my leg all propped up on the tub and that KILLED my sciatica. Like comparing it to my C-section pain which was a 10, this was a 7. I could barely walk! I almost fell down multiple times. It was awful. Hubby tried to make me go to the ER, but I'm like um.. no. Not going to the hospital until it's time to have this baby! Lol. So I took some Tylenol and went to bed with my hot rice pack. It's much better this morning (like a 3), but wowza. I was going to have to call off if it was still that bad because I couldn't move! I could barely walk and I could not bend over at all. Not even to feed the dog. So needless to say, my toes didn't get painted either. Time for a pedi before long I think.


----------



## jury3

Kara-So sorry about your friend...

That's pretty hilarious that she was on the floor and didn't cry or anything! Grayson was in the swing a few weeks ago and was fussing while I was doing something, I turn around and he is arched over the end of the swing! His head was still in, feet were out and belly was in the air! Scared the crap out of me...he now gets strapped into everything lol He's a back archer when he gets mad, so he somehow wiggles his way down every time.

I've always thought it would be kind of cool to do jury duty, but I've never had to so far. 

I hate working! lol I just want to be with my babies all day and know what they are doing...


----------



## Cowgirl07

Sandy I think that's awesome you got to see him. 
Colette your beautiful. 
Oh I hope so, I feel very relieved that we are going to be taking a break if it doesn't happen this cycle. No one should have to ttc for 18 months. Today is shoot day!


----------



## Lotalaughs16

Morning Ladies!!

Waves, I hope the dr helps you :)

Kara, that pic is funny...i don't think you're crazy and I'm so excited that you're ttc again!!

Sandy, glad you get to see your baby boy today! sorry about the sciatica pain...that doesnt sound fun at all. I did a FRER, i posted it in the fb group but ill post it here in a minute...Hubby is excited but i think it hasnt actually sunk in yet. i left a bunch of tests on the sink in the bathroom and when he went in to take a shower he looked over and did a double take then asked me if i was messing with him lol. 

Katrina, good luck at your shoot!! what a great idea for the hubs!

Collette, beautiful bump! thanks for the congrats...I still can't believe I got a BFP!

Cass, hope Zuri is working her way down the canal lol...can't wait to see pics of her cute face :)

Rachel, sorry about your friend and aunt :hugs:


----------



## Lotalaughs16

Here's last nights tests...


----------



## Lotalaughs16

Here's the gifts I bought for hubby...


----------



## Cowgirl07

Great frer. 
Shoot was awesome. I had a blast.


----------



## Kiamaria83

Ahh I love seeing positive tests . 
Katrina do you think you guys will try clomid before having a break? It's worked both times for me. I was originally off the pill for 5 years then as soon as I tried the clomid I got my bfp. It must be hard for you and we're all here for you


----------



## Cowgirl07

I might after our break, we have been on femara and just want a break even for a month or two. We have so much going on and the pills drain me.


----------



## wavescrash

frsttimemama said:


> Waves, Leah sounds like she's getting so big, too!!

She is, haha. She's probably over 16 lbs by now. No idea how long but she's very long. We did her 5 month picture yesterday.

ETA - Collette, beautiful bump!
 



Attached Files:







LEAH 5 MONTH SMALL.jpg
File size: 43.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## TTCaWee1

Well we have a mover. Ellie has learned to scoot. She's working hard to get up on her knees lol.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Colette you look great!
Sandy I hope your appointment went well!
Katrina I'm glad your shoot went well :)


----------



## Cowgirl07

I feel so glad I did it. She asked what his favorite parts of my body were, my favorite and my least favorite. Looking at the ones she took made me feel beautiful. 
Yay Ellie your so awesome.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Aww brilliant :)


----------



## frsttimemama

Katrina, yay! Glad it went well!

Brittney, those are fantastic! Yay! Congratulations! 

Rachel, that's exciting! ! How long was Ellie in the NICU before she came home?

Thanks for the well wishes. Headed to my ultrasound now and appointment after that. Hurt my sciatic nerve again today. Ugh! Sat down on the floor to try to paint my toes.. and knife like pain.. so done! Needless to say I won't be painting them again til post baby. Hubby's turn!


----------



## Cowgirl07

I agree Sandy make him to it and then we want pictures of what he does.


----------



## Lotalaughs16

Katrina, I'm so glad the shoot went well...its always nice when you feel beautiful :)


----------



## TTCaWee1

Katrina I love the idea. It's a surprise right? You are so brave to do it! I don't think I'm confident enough to do it. 

Sandy - I believe we were there for 17 days. Too damn long. 

I love this baby. Never thought I could love something so much. She's so cuddly and loves to snuggle. I hope she stays this way. Ugh I work the next 3 days &#128554;


----------



## Cowgirl07

Yep now I have to keep the secret for a whole month! :) I was apprehensive at first but it was easy.


----------



## goldstns

Katrina- glad it went well!!!

rachel- go Ellie!! Alia doesn't even do that yet.


----------



## TTCaWee1

Nikki when did Alia start sitting up on her own?


----------



## goldstns

Hmmm....5.5 months


----------



## TTCaWee1

Oh wow. I she's still pretty floppy in that department. We are doing 6 month pictures so I'm hoping she's upright by then.


----------



## goldstns

I think she will be

my house was just on lock down... we had a reverse 911 call about someone in our neighborhood and the police/K9's were out. My neighbors were out mowing and stuff, while I had our house on lock down. But just got a call that they got the guy. now i can relax.


----------



## TTCaWee1

Wow that's scary. Glad they got him.


----------



## clynn11

Pretty sure I just lost the rest of my mucous plug. I lost a tiny bit of it last Thursday but just now there was a crap ton of it. 40+6 today, hoping she is ready to make her appearance!

My little sister had her little man at 4.51 this morning. 7lbs 15.9oz and 20.5in long :)
 



Attached Files:







1939543_873155696046517_5734242609782959237_n.jpg
File size: 37.5 KB
Views: 1









10348995_873156056046481_7311355605078915384_n.jpg
File size: 42.4 KB
Views: 3









10584019_873156206046466_5835797124409426457_n.jpg
File size: 34.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## asmcsm

Yay Cassidy!!!! Was there any blood? Or any contractions? I hope you go on your own and don't have to be induced


----------



## clynn11

No there was no blood and I had a somewhat strong Braxton hicks contraction but wasn't really painful. Fx things start happening soon.


----------



## asmcsm

My contractions started at midnight pretty much on the nose so I'm hoping yours will start tonight! I think mirolee's water broke around 12:45ish am too. I've heard it's very common to start labor at night since your body is most relaxed so I'm keeping my FX for you!


----------



## frsttimemama

Cass, so exciting! !Fx she comes soon! I cannot imagine how miserable you must be! I thought your nephew was Zuri til I read it. Lol. Glad they are both doing well.

Nikki, how scary! Crazy neighbors! 

Katrina, glad your shoot went well! I could never do it either. 

Appointment was ok. Back in a week to check my sugars. Ultrasound was good. Took awhile because he must have been napping, but he got all his points there too, and we got a face shot :)I Not great but a peek. Went into work early so I can leave early. Bleh. Camping this weekend. I'm an awesome wife.. just saying! I'd rather be on my couch. Lol.


----------



## Lotalaughs16

Yay Cass, he's cute! I hope Zuri makes her appearance today!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Adorable little guy I hope zuri comes soon. 
Nikki my husband would do that, they day the tornado touches down a mile from us he was looking out the door. While Sandy and I were hiding. 
Afm my Bbs hurt and I'm still on estrogen so I can't blame the progesterone like I did last cycle.


----------



## frsttimemama

Fx Katrina!!

I am really breathless today. It's weird. Also a little crampy earlier. Weird.


----------



## Lotalaughs16

fx Katrina...sore bbs has been my only symptom so far!

Did any of you ladies experience really bad cramping in the first weeks of pregnancy?


----------



## brunettebimbo

Yep me. I had ridiculously painful cramps that reduced me to tears on some occasions. Spoke to early pregnancy unit and all normal!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Sandy I think Mirolee got like that around 34 weeks or so? 
Cramps I hear are normal. 
Thanks ladies :)


----------



## Lotalaughs16

Thanks, I'm just so darn nervous...its hard to not get excited that I'm pregnant when its still so early. I'm at least officially 4 weeks today! :)


----------



## brunettebimbo

I know it's hard. At 17+2 I'm still terrified!

Happy 4 Weeks :)


----------



## Cowgirl07

Happy 4 weeks.


----------



## goldstns

ya, and then you have your baby... and you are still terrified something might happen. I guess these are mommy feelings we are all having! If Alia is just a little bit sick I find myself calling daycare every hour checking on her!

Apparently, the 911 call was a 17year old car thief that had been running from the cops since 11am. No idea if he was armed. And it wasn't very close to our house... maybe like 5 miles. Must have been a big group of people that were called on the revers 911 system.


----------



## frsttimemama

It's totally normal to be crampy. Everything is moving and stretching. Happy 4birthday weeks! 

I'm so still scared, too..

Headed camping!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Have fun Sandy! 
I'm writing my soon to be state senator, he is running unopposed and woke me up from my nap. He said he can be contacted by email and such. So he is getting a email from me about the lack of infertility coverage in our state. If you want to see the rough draft its in my journal.


----------



## goldstns

Cassidy- what happened at the doc??


----------



## clynn11

Not much. Non stress test went fine, her heart rate is great and fluid levels are great. Still 3cm dilated and 75% effaced. Machine was showing me have contractions about every 10 minutes but I didn't feel much. Scheduled for the same thing again Monday morning and if I haven't had her by then they are gonna talk about different methods of induction I can do..


----------



## wavescrash

This was posted in a coupon group I'm in. Get a box of 648 count Huggies wipes for only $1.97 shipped. ** This only works if you're not already signed up for Amazon Mom though. **

1. Sign up for Amazon Mom (make sure it's having you sign up for the 30-day FREE TRIAL otherwise you will be charged about a hundred bucks for the subscription) -- https://www.amazon.com/gp/mom/signu...t=Y3GJ73NVGQKZRKFFOUXJEXDKTM&ref_type=generic

2. Search for "Huggies Simply Clean Wipes" and click on the 648 ct. Make sure you pick the "Subscribe and Save" price. NOT the "one time order" price. It should pick this for you automatically.

3. There is a digital Amazon coupon for $2.00 off - click this to apply it to your basket. It pops up next to the product image, I believe below the price. Huggie brand products are also 50% off. You'll see that applied once you get to the final screen before confirming payment.

4. Add the wipes to your cart and checkout. After all applied discounts your total will be ONLY $1.29!!

5. Once you receive the wipes in the mail, make sure to login and cancel both your subscribe and save subscription and your Amazon Mom account so that you're not charged anything more once the trial period is up


----------



## Lotalaughs16

great tip Amanda!! You've been doing so great with couponing. I was really into couponing a couple years ago and had quite the stash (some of which we are still using!!) I was never really good at the food deals though, mostly i stocked up on stuff from cvs/walgreens...did you mention there was a FB group that helps with ad/coupon matching? I definitely need to get back into it again.


----------



## Cowgirl07

That's great Amanda


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Colette - You look great!

Katrina- So glad you loved your photo session!

Cassidy- I also went into labor at 12:30am.. night time is common!

afm- Harper's first overnight visit with my parents is tonight. She started at 6 weeks with my nephew and he's incredibly close to them, and she wants the same bond with Harper. I'm a little sad, but Dh and I have so many things we need to get done, it'll be nice to have over 24 hours baby free. I got my first PP period at exactly 6 weeks, and I think it's done today. SO GLAD. Still holding on to my last 10 baby lbs. They won't budge, and i'm almost 7 week PP and my wedding rings still don't fit. It breaks my heart. Our one year wedding anniversary is 9/6 and i'm really hoping they fit by then. I know it's silly, but I want to wear them again.


----------



## brunettebimbo

It's not silly at all. I'd be upset too if I couldn't wear mine.


----------



## brunettebimbo

We've found one name we both like, Brody!


----------



## Cowgirl07

It's not silly. I'm sure it will fit soon! I'm sure Harper will have a blast. 
Brody is so cute


----------



## jury3

Nikki-Scary! Glad they got him!

Rachel-We are doing 6 month pics too and I'm also hoping they are sitting up by then!

Lotalaughs16-Yes, I cramped a lot around the time my period was due and then off and on for a few weeks.

CantHrdlyWait-An overnight already! lol I've done an overnight, but I was in the same house...I'm weird about that though. I think it's a control thing...lol

Good thing about pumping is that I still haven't had a period! Almost 4 months without one and I'm ok with it staying away for a while.

Waves-Good idea on the wipes! The only problem is I forget to cancel things lol

Katrina-I was very scared for my boudoir shoot but ended up loving the pics! They really know how to make you look good and feel sexy. It was very hard to keep it a secret too! lol

Week 1 of work down...It's kind of funny bc I think DW hates me working just as much as I do! She gets mad at her parents for things so easily. Her mom sent us a pic of the babies in bouncy seats propped in front of the tv watching Daniel the Tiger...I sent her some info on why babies should watch tv that young and she was like "it's only 30 minutes". It's just frustrating bc that's not something I would ever do with them, there are so many other things I can find to keep them entertained. Not that they never watch the tv with us, but I don't prop them in front of it like that. 
She bought all this crap from goodwill and once upon a child...I was like, you need to get the mats out and be doing tummy time and have them try to grab things and roll over, not stare at the tv! Read a book to them. Put them in a bumbo and talk to them, show them things, sing to them...so many more options than tv. It's so just frustrating...and it goes back to the whole control thing too, I'm sure. Just hoping it gets easier.


----------



## brunettebimbo

It didn't get better for us unfortunately. My MIL feeds our LO crap all day, chocolate biscuits etc. She then let's him play on the iPad most of the day! 

We didn't let Tristan sleep out until he was about 2. I just couldn't. :lol: I'm a bit soft like that. Still am!


----------



## wavescrash

Lotalaughs16 said:


> great tip Amanda!! You've been doing so great with couponing. I was really into couponing a couple years ago and had quite the stash (some of which we are still using!!) I was never really good at the food deals though, mostly i stocked up on stuff from cvs/walgreens...did you mention there was a FB group that helps with ad/coupon matching? I definitely need to get back into it again.

Thanks :) Our grocery store is really awesome for food shopping. They double coupons with a face value up to $0.99 and offer fuel perks (they have a chain of gas stations and you earn money off per gallon of gas.) So I'm in a couple groups for that store. I'd just search "(Store Name) Couponers" or "Couponing at (Store Name)." I'm also in ones for Target which are pretty good for non-food deals. Couponing at Target Too, Target Couponing, and All Things Target. There are some for Walmart and Kmart too. And obviously CVS, Rite-Aid, Walgreens. Walmart just came out with a new feature/app called "Savings Catcher." You upload your receipts from Walmart shopping trips and it searches local competitors ads to see if anything you purchased is lower at another store and if so, they give you the difference in the form of an electronic Walmart gift card.

To make it all even better/rack up more money and savings, there's a ton of apps you can use to earn rebates on items purchased. I use Checkout 51, Ibotta, Saving Star, and Shopmium. There's also Receipt Hog where you upload pictures of your receipts and earn coins based on the amount you spent. Those coins add up and you can trade them in for either Paypal money or an Amazon gift card. Then there's also Shopkick where you earn points for walking into select stores and then more points for scanning select items in those stores. Points add up to trade in for gift cards at various stores (Starbucks, Target, Best Buy, etc.) I use that for Target gift cards. I also use Kellogg's Family Rewards where you enter codes on boxes of Kellogg's products and earn points. Points are then cashed in for different rewards but I use them for buying coupons on other Kellogg's products (mostly Eggo waffles for Hannah.) And finally I use Cartwheel at Target which are like mobile coupons except they're reusable until they expire and you can stack those with a manufacturer coupon, Target coupon and your 5% red card savings :)



brunettebimbo said:


> We've found one name we both like, Brody!

Aww what a cute name. Matches with Tristan very well :)


----------



## Cowgirl07

Dang Amanda I need a smart phone lol.


----------



## asmcsm

I should check into some of those groups! I use checkout 51 and its pretty awesome


----------



## wavescrash

Cowgirl07 said:


> Dang Amanda I need a smart phone lol.

lol! well the walmart saving's catcher can be used online. you just enter the receipt number and date on the website instead of in the app.


----------



## frsttimemama

I survived camping! I am swollen and tired, but I survived. Lol. I love love love couponing!! I cant say that I am good at it, but I really want to learn.

Cass, any progress?


----------



## Cowgirl07

Glad you survived Sandy! 
Afm I feel miserable, I have a headache, thought I was going to be sick and now am resting on the couch. I have everything ready for the baby shower this afternoon but haven't decided if I will go. :haha:


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Julie- yep. first overnight was last night. She asked me when I was still pregnant and I was like "no! I might not be ready!" but after almost 7 weeks of being alone with her except for 3 hours a day, Momma needed a break. My parents have been watching my nephew every other weekend ( and sometimes weekends and weekends in a row) for 4 years. I trust them more than I trust anyone else. Plus, it was a really nice day for Hubby and I. Today we are going to go to the store and clean up the apartment and then pick her up. My mom sends me pictures and updates and said we come any time to see her or pick her up. She still gave me a lot of control, so I was fine with it! I've done surprisingly well. Plus, I think it will help making her going to day care a little easier because i'm used to her being in someone else's care.


----------



## clynn11

Love the name Brody, bb!

Awe Harpers first sleepover britt, how cute!

Nothing here :( another non stress test tmw and think they'll schedule me for an induction a few days after that. Really didn't want to be induced :( :(


----------



## Cowgirl07

Come on little zuri! We want to see your chubby cheeks! 
I can't wait until this weekend! My brother is coming up to help fit tomorrow, calves go to the fair Thursday, Friday is the show and Saturday is the sale.


----------



## Disneybaby26

Brit- awesome for you and DH to have some alone time and get some stuff done! We have a wedding at the end of the month and its the weedkend before my 30th so were taking advantage, that will be Kay's first overnight.

Cass- you poor thing!!! Have you been taking EPO at all? I took if from 36 weeks but a friend of mine started it on her due date and had her baby 48 hours later!

Katrina- sorry you're feeling yuck!! Funny question for you...have you ever checked you pH? We had a seminar the other day at work about vaginal pH, and how it can reduce fertility and also sway gender etc...very interesting and a very easy fix if your pH is off!! Just a thought.

Sandy-you're such a trooper!!! No way if be out camping in the summer hear that pregnant!! Props to you woman!!


----------



## clynn11

Ya I've been taking epo orally since 36 weeks and recently started vaginally too. She's just so stubborn absolutely nothing is making her come!! Ugh.


----------



## Disneybaby26

:( I'm sorry love. She'll come one way or the other. Don't be scared of induction-labor is labor, it sucks either way. But at the end of it you'll have your beautiful little girl and it'll all be worth it!


----------



## clynn11

That's what I've been telling myself. I really really wanted to attempt it all natural. I know there's a good chance it wouldn't turn out that way but I wanted to give it my best shot. I just feel like being induced completely screws that all up. I'm hoping if I have to be they can just give me cervadil and that will be enough to kick start my contractions so I don't have to use pitocin. Idk we will see. I know when it comes down to it afterwards I won't care how she got in my arms but currently it's upsetting lol. Plus I wanted that 'omg this is it that was a contraction' or 'holy shit my water broke' moment. Not going to the hospital all hooked up to everything immediately to get things started :( I'm gonna ask if they will give me a sweep tomorrow before we do anything else so fx.


----------



## Disneybaby26

There ya go, sounds like a good plan! Fxd for you hun!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Oh Cassidy! I feel for you so much!!! I really hope that it happens naturally for you!!


----------



## Cowgirl07

I think my gyno did at our big appointment. I will ask when I call her though.


----------



## goldstns

What is the gender sway part of the ph? Girl or boy?

bb- love the name Brody!

cassidy- praying your turn is soon! Petocin does suck, but its not like I ever think about it anymore now that I have Alia!

Rachel (and anyone else who hasn't had a pp af and not bf-ing/pumping anymore) - If u haven't had af yet, will u tell me your cervix position? Mine is so high I can't feel it.


----------



## Disneybaby26

A more alkaline environment will away boy-more acidic will sway girl. There are all kinda of sway diets and recommendations for changing your pH to sway. Thats why Preseed and stuff sway boy bc the even out pH, clomid and vitex sway girl. It's all pretty interesting!


----------



## Disneybaby26

Also something about moon phases-supposedly if you concieve between the new moon and full moon it sways boy and between the full moon and new moon sways girl. I've been doing a lot of research bc even though I really don't care if we have two girls, Id really love to experience one of each! :)

...although I did have a bit of a panic attack the other day when I thought " what if I get Preggo again so soon and it's twins..." LOL


----------



## frsttimemama

Bb, love that name -- that is what we chose for our little guy, too. :)

Cass, I hope you go on your own!! Don't be disappointed though! You have done awesome!

Kara, that is so interesting!! Clomid didn't get me a girl though! 

Brit, hope you enjoyed your time!

Brittney, how are you feeling??

I worked on decoration for the baby's room today. Waiting for the paint to dry to we can put it together! I meant to do more today, but I am beat! Hopefully tomorrow! I am so nervous about going into labor and things not being ready to my standards. I still need to get him a diaper bag now that I think of it.. project for this week! I am just so much more uncomfortable this time. And I can't breath because there is more room.. lol.


----------



## Lotalaughs16

keeping my fingers crossed for you cass...I hope you get your natural birth but at least your setting yourself up for anything.

Sandy, You make me so tired...you are so much more productive than me lol...I always "think" about doing things around the house and somehow i never really get to those things! 

I'm feeling good...not too many symptoms yet. I pee on at least one test a day haha...I got a digital today and it said Pregnant 2-3 weeks, that made me happy :)
We are planning to tell our parents soon... mine sometime next week and hubby's parent whenever we can get them on facetime since they are in Brazil. I can't wait..they are going to be sooooo excited!


----------



## goldstns

Does a doc have to test the ph...or is there an over the counter test? Do u just swipe your bits with a ph strip or pee on it? I'd like to try for a boy. I wonder if u can change diet to help or something.


----------



## Cowgirl07

I think they did mine when they did the swab. I don't know how the over the counter works.


----------



## jury3

Britt-I totally hear ya! It was really nice when my mom watched them for the night and I got to sleep. She's the only person I would trust to watch them overnight. I know MIL could do it, but I just don't want her to. I don't like how much time she gets to spend with them now! I'm too much of a control freak to let her get that extra time with them...at least for a while. Plus I just like to be there, I'm not ready to be in a different house. Probably comes down to control issues again lol

School officially starts tomorrow...I'm not ready at all. I don't know how I'm going to balance work and being a mom. Teaching is such hard work and takes so much time. I'm not looking forward to it at all. I wish I could walk in tomorrow and put in my 2 week notice...Until then, I shall use it as motivation to get some bills paid off lol


----------



## Cowgirl07

Wow Julie school starts early! I'm sorry


----------



## wavescrash

Disneybaby26 said:


> A more alkaline environment will away boy-more acidic will sway girl. There are all kinda of sway diets and recommendations for changing your pH to sway. Thats why Preseed and stuff sway boy bc the even out pH, clomid and vitex sway girl. It's all pretty interesting!

lol i have 3 girls. i wonder if that's saying something.

good luck cassidy!


----------



## brunettebimbo

goldstns said:


> Does a doc have to test the ph...or is there an over the counter test? Do u just swipe your bits with a ph strip or pee on it? I'd like to try for a boy. I wonder if u can change diet to help or something.

You can buy some test strips. 

We originally did gender swaying but after the losses we didn't care. We just wanted a healthy baby regardless of the gender. 

You have to be REALLY strict. The diet is awful! Or at least the girl one was. :lol: You need to make sure your :sex: is timed too. With a boy you only have sex day of ovulation.

Sandy great name ;)


----------



## brunettebimbo

Tristan just felt his baby brother kick :cloud9:


----------



## frsttimemama

Ugh Monday! September 12 cant come fast enough. That is my last day of work before baby time. At least that is the plan. I feel rough today.


----------



## Disneybaby26

Yes, Nikki. You can get pH strips on amazon. The boy diet is very "meat and potatoes" and high calorie. No dairy. Doesn't bother me at all! Also, BB is right about timing. For a boy, you don't dtd until after a +OPK. Also, female orgasm after sex and deep penetration positions "sway" boy.

These are all just sways-the most I've seen a study "proove" is like 60%/40%. Still fun to try!! :)


----------



## Disneybaby26

Lol- waves-the docs at work actually say that if you have two of one gender it's probably luck, but 3+ of the same gender and you probably have some kind of predisposition to sway.

So fun how genetics, epigenetics and pharmacogenomics play into things like this...I'm such a science geek.


----------



## frsttimemama

Me too Kara!! :)

PS sorry I am whiny lately!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Sandy it's okay, I hope your last day goes well. 
Kara that is interesting how much diet can effect it. I will have to do come research to see if femara would change it. 
Julie good luck today. 
Cass I hope your appointment goes well. 
Afm I'm tired and want to go back to bed.


----------



## Lotalaughs16

Happy first day of school Julie...hope its not too bad for you!

Sandy I dont think your whiney lol I hope these last weeks fly by for you :)


----------



## wavescrash

Disneybaby26 said:


> Lol- waves-the docs at work actually say that if you have two of one gender it's probably luck, but 3+ of the same gender and you probably have some kind of predisposition to sway.
> 
> So fun how genetics, epigenetics and pharmacogenomics play into things like this...I'm such a science geek.

lol yeah i figure 3 of a kind is probably not just coincidence, especially if there are 2 different fathers. we go back and forth on if we want more but i think OH will be very hard to convince to have another. i AM curious to see if the next baby would wind up being a boy or girl though.


----------



## Lotalaughs16

all this cramping makes me so nervous and its so painful that it makes me nauseous...i would like to fast forward the next like 5 weeks :/


----------



## brunettebimbo

Disneybaby26 said:


> Lol- waves-the docs at work actually say that if you have two of one gender it's probably luck, but 3+ of the same gender and you probably have some kind of predisposition to sway.
> 
> So fun how genetics, epigenetics and pharmacogenomics play into things like this...I'm such a science geek.

My husband has 4 boys, when we checked his sperm PH it was through the rough. We tried everything to turn it to the girls PH but nope!

Brittney cramps are normal. If you worried though ring your Doctor :hugs:


----------



## Kiamaria83

Sandy I know how you feel. I can hardly breath ,it's so exhausting . I've been to the midwife this morn and she thinks baby will be early so now I'm finishing work on the 17th sept. I can't wait to finish for a year. 
Interesting stuff about gender, I didn't follow anything. I eat lots of carbs and meat but we had sex every day sometimes twice a day all through ovulation. I can't wait to know if baba is a boy or girl.


----------



## Cowgirl07

When do you find out Colette?
I can check Dh sa and see what the ph is.
Edit it says normal.


----------



## clynn11

The only thing about Zuri was we only bd'd the one time... 2 days before o. Which follows along with shettles method for a girl!


----------



## frsttimemama

How did your appointment go.Cass??

Collette, when are you due?

Brittney, it is normal but scary. Call the doc if you need to though!


----------



## Lotalaughs16

I have my first appt on August 25...until then I'm using up my stash of pee sticks to keep myself sane. The cramps come in waves and there's no blood so I'm sure everything is fine but I can't help that first thought every time a cramp comes on.


----------



## Lotalaughs16

Oh and on the subject of gender sway...we only dtd one day this cycle and it was the day I got a positive OPK (once in morning and once at night) -- guess we'll see...as of now though we'll have to wait 36 weeks bc I think we're team yellow for now.


----------



## clynn11

I'm hooked up to monitors now for the NST. I will let you all know how it goes :)


----------



## clynn11

Appointment was pretty much a bust. Had the doctor I don't like. He didn't check me because they checked me on Friday. Won't give me a sweep because I'm gbs+. Last appointment will be Thursday morning then they'll book me in for induction probably that day as they don't want anyone going over 42 weeks. She has 3 days to come on her own.


----------



## brunettebimbo

What's gbs+?


----------



## Cowgirl07

Ugh I'm sorry Cassidy.


----------



## wavescrash

Aw sorry Cass :( I remember the disappointment that comes with the end of pregnancy and progression or lack thereof and shitty doctors. However he's smart to not do a sweep with you being GBS+, as upsetting as it is. I forgot that you were and need the antibiotics. Since he didn't do an internal though, you could very well be 4cm dilated or 100% effaced now and not even know it and could go into labor tonight or tomorrow morning. So just have faith your baby girl knows what she needs to do for a safe and smooth arrival :)

I'm sure you're trying everything in the world to coax her out so feel free to ignore my suggestions but walk up and down stairs (helps lower her head to put more pressure on the cervix to make the changes it needs), nipple stimulation can cause contractions - you just don't want to overdue it and cause contractions too strong her to handle, foot massage (look up the pressure points said to help naturally induce labor.)


----------



## wavescrash

brunettebimbo said:


> What's gbs+?

Group B Strep (positive)


----------



## clynn11

Group b strep. About 20% of pregnant women develop it. They don't test for it in the uk but it's routine to test for here. I have to get iv aantibiotics during labor to prevent it from being passed to baby (although the chances of passing it to baby are extremely slim without antibiotics anyways). frustrates me they won't give me a sweep. There's no evidence showing that there's any more of a chance of the infection being passed with a sweep. Basically half of the doctors here will give you a sweep even if you test positive and half wont. And obviously in the UK you don't even know if you have it so tons of people get it done. :( annoyed and disappointed.


----------



## Kiamaria83

Cass she'll be here one way or another and you won't care once she's in your arms. I'm gbs + unfortunately it passed to Elliott when I had him and he was a sick little fella. 
Katrina, I'm not finding out until I give birth, I like the surprise.
Sandy I'm due 14th oct but the midwife thinks I'll be early , I really am massive and there isn't much room left in there.
Brittney the cramps are normal, I had pretty bad ones right at the beginning . Your body changes so quickly and is just getting ready to house the baba for the next 9 months. 
We've nearly finished Elliott's new room. I'll post a piccy. My sis is an amazing artist and drawn and painted all his favourite things. Can't wait for him to move into the room .


----------



## Cowgirl07

Eek how excited and nice to hear from you! I can't wait to see the picture.


----------



## Kiamaria83

Elliott's new room
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Cowgirl07

Adorable


----------



## goldstns

Sorry cassidy! on the plus side, since you are dilated they can just use a dilation ball or pitocin which in my opinion is better then a c-section if you weren't dilated.

as for gender stuff, that is really interesting. I am going to check myself. My guess (although Ill check DH too) is that DH is boy, because is diet ONLY consists of meat and potatoes. I could live off meat and potatoes to get a boy! It would be easy because that's what I cook DH all the time. Ill also try to stay in-tune to the OPK and dtd to try to only dtd day of pos OPK. However, I can't finish AFTER DH because we found that i squeeze all the solders out. the first time i finished before him when dtd-ing was of BFP... so I don't think I can finish after. Anyways, id love a boy next. 

what is really interesting is I wonder if the pH thing is genetic because on my dad's side of the family my uncle comes from a LONG line of ONLY boys... like 4 generations. They can't make a girl for the life of them....


----------



## goldstns

Elliott's room is adorable!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Nikki there is only one girl on Hubby's side!

Colette where you checked for it? I'm going to question it with my midwife.


----------



## jury3

Thanks ladies...first day was ok. Felt very unorganized bc I can't unpack bc I'm moving rooms (hopefully this week) and I don't know the school and I have a million things to do...I cried more today than last Monday (the first day back but with no students). I think bc having students makes it more real lol

I can't believe my babies will be 4 months old on the 14th! It flies by so fast...

Cassidy-All I hear is that you are going to have a baby before the week is up! lol Hang in there, she's almost here!


----------



## frsttimemama

Collette, Elliot's room is super cute!

Julie, sorry you had a rough day! Hope tomorrow is better!!

The only thing I like about summer is the food. Grilled chicken, baked potato, zucchini and yellow squash, and sliced garden tomato for supper! Yum!! Otherwise I can pass on sweating in the air conditioning! And I forgot to take my blood pressure pill til 2 when my noise was bleeding because my BP was ridiculously high. Oops. I thought I took it. I didnt. It came down some, but it is still up. If it stays up, Im calling tomorrow.. So afraid of pre-eclampsia!


----------



## TTCaWee1

Nikki - I haven't checked my cervix in a long time. No clue where it is. 

Julie I've been back for a little over 2 months and it still hasn't gotten easier. I just worked 3 12s in a row and Friday I got home late and Ellie was already asleep. Saturday it flooded so night shift was late and I got out late again. I almost cried. I'm sure at some point it gets a little easier. 

Collette the room is cute!

Sandy - you are almost there. I can't believe you went camping. That's crazy to me. 

Waves - what happened with your insurance? Did it get straightened out? 

Cassidy - I hope she comes on her own! Didn't they change your dates in the beginning? Maybe you are not as far over? I can't believe she's being so stubborn

Nothing really new on my end. Started my nuvaring the other day. Packed up some of Ellie's things that she has outgrown. Took her in the pool today. She loved it. After her bath tonight I noticed a rash on her back and a little on her tummy. Her dinner had blueberries and pumpkin in it, neither of which she has had before. I guess it could also be from the pool too. I guess we will stay away from pumpkin and blueberry for a bit and reintroduce them individually later. Hopefully it was from the pool and she doesn't have a food allergy.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Hope her rash goes away. Was it a personal pool? Or public? 
Afm Dh wants to get in shape before our re appointment so we went on a half a mile jog. I didn't think it was to bad, Dh on the other hand is asleep already.


----------



## clynn11

Nope my due date has been the same the entire time. Based off of my ovulation date. She's just too comfy in there lol.


----------



## TTCaWee1

It was our neighborhood pool. It's very clean. Could be from the chlorine. I took her to the water park before but we just sat in the kiddie pool so it was just her butt and legs in the water.


----------



## jury3

Rachel-I can't imagine working such long shifts! I work 7.5, at least those are the required hours. It's impossible not to work more as a teacher. 12 hours is so long though, I don't know how you do it! 
I hope her rash goes away! Hopefully it's not a food allergy...

DW declared she wants to have the next baby. I think she really wants a child that looks like her, but she's also seen what I've gone through and how much work it is which scares her. So my goal is paying off some debt so I can stay at home and her goal is to lose some weight before trying to get pregnant. It will be interesting to see how this goes...we have very different personalities and I have a hard time picturing her pregnant lol She's already said she's afraid she'll feel trapped in her own body. I think it will be weird for me not being the pregnant one.


----------



## Kiamaria83

Cass any movement?
Bb no I wasn't checked. I had a smear test at the hospital prior to be pregnant and I showed as +for gbs. But nobody informed me and they picked it up from my notes just as I delivered him. Took him away to test and he was + aswell. I was so relieved that it was picked up as on the news there were a couple that lost their baby to gbs and they were campaigning for the uk to make it a routine test in pregnancy. This time I'm going on a drip so baby will be fine this time. 
Rachel poor you doing such long shifts. Get your feet up and get some relaxing time in for yourself.


----------



## frsttimemama

Collette, so scary!!

Cass, hope something happens!!

Julie, hope today is better! That would be neat for DW to experience pregnancy. I.wish Hubby could. Even just a day. He is missing out and would be more sympathetic! ;) Seriously though he takes good care of me. No complaints here. The babies are adorable, by the way!

Rachel, I know I am crazy. Lol. Hubby really wanted to go though so we went. Last trip of the season though. At least pregnant. We may take the baby. It just depends on.. Every thing really. I hope Ellie.s rash is better! 12 hours sucks, but getting it done and over is nice!

Bp is ok today. 160's before my pill so hopefully it comes down more! While I AM over being pregnant, I can wait a few more weeks til he is more ready.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Julie i think it's awesome she wants to experience pregnancy. 
Colette scary. I'm glad all was well though.


----------



## Lotalaughs16

Collette, Elliot's room is soo cute!!

Rachel, hope Ellie's rash goes away soon and its not a food allergy.

Julie, sorry you're having a rough start to the school year...I think its great that DW wants to experience pregnancy :)

Sandy, glad your bp is lower today...you're soo close, in the home stretch!

Cassidy...I REALLY hope Zuri makes her debut for your sanity lol I can't imagine how anxious you are to meet her!


----------



## TTCaWee1

We'll her rash seems to be gone this morning. Maybe it was a heat rash....I would think a food allergy would stick around a little longer. Either way, I'm going to stay away from blueberry and pumpkin until I can reintroduce them individually. Ellie and I went for a pathetic run this morning. Ugh I haven't ran since last summer. It was embarrassing lol. I ran a 10 min mile which isn't horrible I guess. But it's already hot as crap out and I'm out of shape. 

I'm trying to get Ellie to chew on fruit in the little mesh baggies. She's starting to get the hang of it. Tried peas yesterday, that was a no go. Gave her mango during our run and she seemed to like it. She loves mango anyways but it's just a different texture. I'm going to buy some watermelon and give her some tomorrow when DH is off. I also went up a nipple flow size bc I want her to start using a transition sippy at 6 months. My friend did this with all 3 of her kids and they were all off the bottle by 1 year. So I'm going to start with the breakfast bottle in the sippy then transition to just mealtimes then eventually all but bedtime. 

She's growing up so fast and as much as I'd love to keep her small, I know I can't.


----------



## goldstns

Rachel- do you freeze the fruit? I have those mesh things, but not sure what to do with it. Also Alia LOVES mango too!! Lastly, what is a transition nipple? Alis is still on the bottle size 3 nipple... what should I be doing?

Iv been running for the last few weeks too! I have been running 3x a week. I take Alia in her stroller and a dog. My total distance is about 1.5 miles (with a tiny bit of walking too).


----------



## Lotalaughs16

Glad the rash is gone Rachel...and good for you running! 

Nikki...i can't imagine running with a stroller and a dog...but then again my dog is crazy and jumps all the time so maybe thats why lol


----------



## Cowgirl07

Glad the rash is gone. I had prickly heat last week it was awful. 
As for running Dh and I went last night, I didn't think it was bad. Dh is not a runner though and proclaims he is too sore. :haha: I'm going to the Dr soon for my blood test.


----------



## wavescrash

TTCaWee1 said:


> I'm trying to get Ellie to chew on fruit in the little mesh baggies. She's starting to get the hang of it. Tried peas yesterday, that was a no go. Gave her mango during our run and she seemed to like it. She loves mango anyways but it's just a different texture. I'm going to buy some watermelon and give her some tomorrow when DH is off. I also went up a nipple flow size bc I want her to start using a transition sippy at 6 months. My friend did this with all 3 of her kids and they were all off the bottle by 1 year. So I'm going to start with the breakfast bottle in the sippy then transition to just mealtimes then eventually all but bedtime.




goldstns said:


> Rachel- do you freeze the fruit? I have those mesh things, but not sure what to do with it. Also Alia LOVES mango too!! Lastly, what is a transition nipple? Alis is still on the bottle size 3 nipple... what should I be doing?

You can freeze the fruit to help with teething pain but otherwise you don't have to. I personally recommend removing any skin from the fruits you put in there and wash/rinse them immediately after using. They get pretty gross.

And you don't have to worry about the nipple size or transitioning unless it's something you personally want to do. We didn't transition Hannah off bottles until around 1 year and she transitioned with virtually no problems. We would give a little bit of water or juice (depending on how old she was) in a sippy cup every so often starting around 5-6 months but her formula was still in bottles until we transitioned her to milk. But as she got older (like 9 months) we would give her a sippy cup of water or watered down juice once a day.



TTCaWee1 said:


> Waves - what happened with your insurance? Did it get straightened out?

I'm still covered under work's insurance but my girls aren't and we were denied assistance. I'm going to reapply though and have to call my caseworker because we only received the denial letter for food stamps, but not for Medicaid so I'm wondering if she even did that part of the application since I specifically said I wanted her to.


----------



## clynn11

Lost a big part of my mucous plug last night and this morning lost more tinged with blood! First time I've seen blood so fingers crossed.


----------



## wavescrash

Yay Cass! It's a change so that's good news. FX for you that today turns into Zuri's birthday.


----------



## clynn11

Thanks I hope so too! Feeling quite period crampy right now so I'm really hoping this is the starts!!


----------



## TTCaWee1

Yay Cassidy! 

Nikki - I put frozen peas in yesterday. Today I just peeled some fresh mangoes and put them in it. They were already cold. 
Like waves said, it's personal preference on the sippy. They make sippy cups that you can start using at 4 months and as they get older you can change the nipple or advance to a different sippy. They even have straw ones. I bought the nuby 4 month sippy. It has handles and a soft nipple that looks like a regular sippy top.


----------



## Lotalaughs16

Waves... I hope you get the insurance straightened out, thats annoying if she didnt submit the second part.

Katrina, good luck at the dr

Cassidy, keeping my fingers crossed for you!!! 

Has Mirolee posted her birth story yet? If so could someone point me in the direction of a page number?


----------



## Cowgirl07

I just had a progesterone test nothing exciting. I don't even see the real point. I'm on progesterone anyway, but they want to check my levels. (Waste my money)


----------



## wavescrash

Lotalaughs16 said:


> Waves... I hope you get the insurance straightened out, thats annoying if she didnt submit the second part.

Thanks! I'll be so angry if she didn't.



clynn11 said:


> Thanks I hope so too! Feeling quite period crampy right now so I'm really hoping this is the starts!!

Oooh, that's how these things start out... I'm just sayin ;)


----------



## goldstns

Thx ladies for the advice. I sometimes give Alia a bottle with water and use a "Y" nipple.... Does that count as transitioning her? I find with the hard plastic sippy cups she just uses it as a chew toy. But thx for reminding me...i should try my other sippy cups again.

cassidy- cheering u on girlfriend!

ugh, I think I'm getting sick...throat and head hurt.

we told alia's favorite teacher that we r changing daycares in 6 weeks and she cried!! Broke my heart!!!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Oh :( why are you changing? Hope her favorite wasn't the flirt


----------



## goldstns

It was the flirt. She's so good to Alia! We r changing Alia to a daycare at our work. Therefore I can visit her or take her outside for lunch...it will b nice having her so close. Plus when number 2 comes it will b cheaper then the other daycare.


----------



## frsttimemama

Fx anyway Katrina!

Cass, fx for you!!

I havent seen anything from Mirolee?

I think I am nesting at work.. Lol. I have been cleaning and sorting and trashing things. I want it neat and organized when I go on leave (and every day!), and what if it is sooner than I plan? Now for my house.. Lol


----------



## Cowgirl07

Progesterone was 37.2. Told the nurse we were taking a med break but didn't want to tell her we were thinking of transferring. My run of the day is complete. I saw a snake at the farm. I ran away.
Mirolee has been posting on fb. From what I can tell they are well.


----------



## wavescrash

Cassidy has been MIA from the internet for a few hours so I'm just going to assume she's in labor/at the hospital ;)


----------



## clynn11

Pfffft I wish Amanda. Just got back from a walk. Lost more bloody show about an hour ago. Wishing contractions would start -_-


----------



## wavescrash

clynn11 said:


> Pfffft I wish Amanda. Just got back from a walk. Lost more bloody show about an hour ago. Wishing contractions would start -_-

lol well it's still progress! maybe they'll start once you lay down for the night and are completely relaxed.


----------



## clynn11

I'm hoping. I just lost the most plug with blood yet. Been losing it all day long. Been losing my plug for the past 2 weeks but starting this morning there was blood mixed in and each time there's more blood. So fx.


----------



## wavescrash

Do some squats, push her down lol. FX.


----------



## Ingodshand

She's coming!!! So excited!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Exciting!


----------



## clynn11

Contractions started about 1.15am.. timed them for the first hour, about 7 minutes apart. Tried to sleep for the next 45min.. ya right. Got in the shower for about 45 minutes, hot water helped but unfortunately we ran out. Lmao. Starting to time them again to see where we're at...


----------



## Disneybaby26

Zuri is coming!!!! :)


----------



## frsttimemama

So exciting Cass!! Fx for a quick easy delivery!!

Katrina, that is a great #!! Fx it means something great. ;)

Afm, finally found a diaper bag Hubby liked. They are so purse-y these days! And purchased a,new vacuum.. Mine blew up after 2.5 years. :( so hopefully I have enough oomph to clean tonight! Lol. Any suggestions on sleep positions? I am not supposed to sleep on my back but sometimes I do.. If I sleep on my sides, I wake up with ACHING pelvic bones. Lose lose..


----------



## brunettebimbo

18 weeks and think I can say I've finally popped :happydance:

How exciting Cassidy!! Can't wait to see her :)

Sandy what bag did you decide on? I was reading about sleep positions on my pregnancy app this morning. This is what it said - 

_If you normally sleep on your back, it's safe to continue doing so during the first trimester. But as your uterus (womb) gets heavier in the second trimester, it's best to lie on your side, ideally your left side. 

After 16 weeks of pregnancy, sleeping on your back isn't such a good idea. That's because your baby is pressing on the vein that returns blood from your lower body to your heart. 

Of course, we all toss and turn during a night's sleep. So if you wake up on your back, try not to worry. Just roll onto your side, and get as comfortable as you can before dropping off again. 

It's only if you lie on your back for a long time that the flow of blood to the placenta and your baby could be affected. You may feel faint or dizzy after you have been lying on your back for a while in later pregnancy. 

So try to get into the habit of sleeping on your side. Sleeping on your left side is best for your baby, because it helps the flow of blood and nutrients to the placenta. It also helps your kidneys to get rid of waste products and fluids from your body. This in turn helps to reduce swelling in your ankles, feet and hands (oedema). 

To get comfortable lying on your left side, bend your knees and place two or more pillows between them. This keeps the pressure off the muscles around your hips and pelvis. Placing a wedge-shaped pillow under your bump in bed can help ease the strain on your back. 

You could try using pillows to help prop you onto your left side and to stop you rolling onto your back at night. 

Some women find that sleeping propped upright with some pillows helps them to get some rest if they are uncomfortable lying down. _
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 49.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Cowgirl07

Cute Bb! 
Yay Cass good luck!


----------



## Lotalaughs16

Yay Cassidy....I hope the contractions are closer together by now and she's on her way :)

BB, you've definitely popped...cute bump!

Sandy, omg your vacuum blew up!! like just popped or actually blew up?!


----------



## goldstns

Bb- ur too cute! Love the bump.

cassidy- fast, healthy and happy delivery of baby zuri!!! Gl!


----------



## goldstns

so I have dyslexia, succeeding in school and work has always been a struggle for me. There were aids I always needed in school to be successful. I was beyond lucky that my mom was in tune with it when I was very young and took me to get tested. She was a strong supporter of my intelligence (I have a very high IQ) and that I could do anything I wanted with just a little help. For example I had extra time on timed exams, I got priority seating in class, I got to use a spell checker/dictionary during exams and my mom talked with my teachers and asked them not to make me read out loud in class. Because of all that my mom did, I am now very successful! So DH knows about my dyslexia and can tell I have it. So last night on TV they had a documentary about it. It was very interesting learning how my brain is just a tiny bit different and the tools that can help me be as successful as someone without dyslexia. These tools included everything my mom set up for me in school. They were also saying that 1 in 5 people have it (it will never go away and you can't teach yourself "better", you learn to deal with it with the few crutches) and some REALLY successful people were on the show admitting to being dyslexic. For example, the general people included a surgeon and a lawyer, meanwhile some of the more successful people include the CEO of Cleveland Clinic, CEO of Virgin (he owns airlines and a record company...), a senator from Cali and many more. They were also saying that it is in my DNA, therefore CAN be passed down to my children. So it was really awesome that DH took interest in learning about it, when there is a good chance at least one of our children will have it. After watching the show I called my mom thanking her for all that she did to be involved in my upbringing to allow me to be so successful (one of the girls on the show said she didn't know she had it until she was 25 years old and she really struggled). Without her being on top of it, i would have struggled very badly in school. I also told her she taught me how to parent a child with dyslexia. It was very touching.


----------



## TTCaWee1

Cassidy posted on FB that Zuri is on her way! She must be at the hospital!

Nikki that's great


----------



## jury3

Nikki-I think I've actually seen that documentary! It was very interesting. That's awesome that your mom was so proactive, definitely makes all the difference in the world. I know my students with disabilities are more successful when they have parents who are active from the beginning, seek out resources to help the students succeed, and stay in communication with teachers. Glad you called your mom to thank her :)

Katrina-lol running away from a snake

Cassidy-I'm so excited for you! Can't wait to hear how you're doing and see pictures of that little girl!

I called in sick today...normally don't do that this early in the year, but I really want to get ahead on some work. It's stressing me out. This way the kids are being watched and I'm getting caught up! Plus I got to sleep an extra hour...maybe lol


----------



## frsttimemama

Yay Cass!

Bb, thanks. Unfortunately, none of that is helpful for me. I even have a gigantic pregnancy pillow.. . Ugh! lol. Looking cute, by the way!

Brittney, it didnt like blow up, but it smoked and I threw it out of the house. The motor blew up I guess. sorry for being confusing! 

Nikki, that is great! That is the kinda parent I want to be!


----------



## frsttimemama

What do real contractions feel like? I never had more than mild period cramps, even after 3 rounds of cervadil and then pitocin for 5 hours. It did not really hurt. I am just curious in case I need to know.


----------



## Disneybaby26

Nikki- that's awesome!

Sandy-...you'll know!!! ;) lol, seriously though, a lot of pressure and progressively strong cramping. With a half hour of my water breaking I knew labor was gonna be no joke lol


----------



## frsttimemama

Thanks. I get the tightening and a little pressure but no real pain. Just nervous I guess.


----------



## Lotalaughs16

How early does morning sickness start? If I'm feeling nauseous is it just in my head at this point?


----------



## brunettebimbo

Can start whenever :) Mine hit at 6 weeks. 

Sandy I think I blocked it out :rofl: All I remember is that I just knew!


----------



## frsttimemama

Any time! It is possible. Welcome ;)


----------



## Cowgirl07

Nikki it's awesome your mom was that supportive. 
Cassidy good luck! 
Julie it was not funny at the time. I hope you catch up on sleep. 
Afm I feel nothing in the way of symptoms of af or pregnancy. I wish I did. Work was typical. I got yelled at, hurt my self (nail grazed my hand), someone dropped a tailgate on my knee and I want sleep.


----------



## frsttimemama

Sorry your day was kinda lousy Katrina! :( Are you going to test, just out of curiosity? I don't recall feeling particularly pregnant either. Always always hoping and praying for you! :)

Any updates from Cassidy?

I totally stopped at the grocery on my way home to pick up some buns for hamburgers and fresh fruit and veggies and yogurt (essential items at our house!), and realized I had a coupon that made Betty Crocker fruit snacks free. I just got 20 boxes of fruit snacks completely free!! I'm super stoked. FREE STUFF! Lol. Hubby on the other hand.. his response was, "we don't even EAT fruit snacks!" haha! I told him to start. ;) It isn't entirely true. We eat them on occasion. But they were free! I am sure there will be kids at our house between now and next May who will eat them.


----------



## Cowgirl07

I might, lol no set date for it or anything. I have two cheapies sitting in a bag. 
I eat almost anything. Fruit snacks aren't bad! Besides your right kids love them


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Hope everyone is well. Took me like 20 minutes to read everything i've missed. 

Good luck Cassidy!!


----------



## asmcsm

For those not on Facebook, Zuri was born at 4:26pm weighing 7lbs 14oz and 20 1/2in long :) congrats Cassidy!!! No pictures yet but I'm sure cassidy will be flooding us with them soon enough :)


----------



## Cowgirl07

Congrats Cassidy!


----------



## Disneybaby26

Can't wait to see that beautiful little face!!

Britt-how are things with Harper??


----------



## goldstns

Congrats Cassidy!

advice: so a good friend of mine is getting married in phoenix next month. We are all flying there for the wedding. She just txt me "We are going to have some sitters there to watch kids. We were hoping to send all little ones down with them for the ceremony & while the adults eat bc there aren't high chairs at the reception. And parents can either leave their kids there, bring them out to dance, do a little of both, whatever. We just don't want crying/screaming for all the none parents during dinner :) but if you want her to stay with you for the whole shindig that's ok, just know they don't have high chairs. I'm just trying to see how many sitters we are actually going to need! " ... Personally I want Alia w us ...i cherish my time w her because I don't get much time w her when I work 40 hr/week. I said if that's what she prefers, I respect it, but would like her w us for the party part. Thoughts?


----------



## frsttimemama

Congrats Cassidy!


----------



## frsttimemama

Honestly Nikki? I personally find it kind of rude to.even say something like that.. Having kids isnt a bad thing! And who wants to leave their child with an absolute stranger? Not me!

On a completely unrelated note, I just found out while watching shark week that great white sharks are pregnant for 18 months.. Eff that! Lol


----------



## asmcsm

Here's a picture of miss Zuri for those of you that can't see on Facebook! She's so cute :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 39 KB
Views: 2


----------



## TTCaWee1

Sandy give them out at Halloween.


----------



## goldstns

Too cute Cassidy!! Enjoy every moment mommy


----------



## wavescrash

Hahaha what a little cutie. She totally looks like she's thinking "What the heck is going on here? I was trying to sleep!"


----------



## wavescrash

Nikki - I don't find her text rude but that's just me. If it's a traditional dinner/reception, I personally wouldn't bring my kids unless there were going to be several other kids there with childcare at the reception itself (with a kids area or something.) I just don't see at as a kid-friendly atmosphere and would probably prefer to use that time to enjoy a "date night" with OH. I'm sure you could pop in and out to visit her during the ceremony/reception if need be.


----------



## brunettebimbo

I wouldn't be up for leaving my kids with strangers either. 

Congratulations Cassidy she is beautiful :)


----------



## frsttimemama

Congratulations, Cassidy! She is adorable. Hope you both are doing well!

Thanks for the idea Rachel! Unfortunately, we don't any trick or treaters,out where we live. It is the middle of nowhere. I am just going to give some to my nieces and nephews and brother. 

We cleaned and cleaned last night. Like moved our bed and everything. Now I am sore and exhausted, and still have more to do! But it will be nice and deep cleaned when baby comes. Hubby is going to help me finish tonight and shampoo the carpets this weekend. Then it is time to get the swing and pack and play and bassinette out and all set up for him. Only 5 weeks from today!!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Nikki- I have never been to a wedding where there are no kids. But my parents have, their invites always said Mr and Mrs (their name). If it didn't say and family, kids weren't invited, it's different. Especially for our area, kids are at everything. I do think it's rude that she texted it to you. 
Awe she is adorable Cassidy.


----------



## Lotalaughs16

congrats Cassidy!! She's beautiful!!!

Nikki, i think your response was good. I agree it is kind of rude of her to text you that in the first place. My personal opinion on kids at weddings is...daytime wedding = kid friendly, nighttime wedding = not kid friendly. My parents never brought us with them to weddings except maybe one time it was at a farm and very kid friendly with a petting zoo. Do whatever makes you comfortable :)

Sandy, lol @ the shark week fun fact!


----------



## goldstns

I don't think my friend was rude by any means....to b honest I respect her for offering a sitter for those that would like it. On our invite it said "family". Me and her talk alot and it was known that my whole family would join seeing that we r making a family vaca out of the trip. She also has 2 little ones and I would assume understands being a mom very well. However my concern is we will be in a place I don't know at all, as we r flying there and I don't know the sitters at all. Also alia will b all out of her element and might b better w mommy/daddy. dh said if she has issues she would remove her and b with her as this is my good friend from college, not his. I know my friend is a stay at home mom so I don't know how well she knows the sitters. And we r on vaca...id like to be with Alia seeing that working 40hr/week I don't get much time w her besides weekends.


----------



## goldstns

Happy Friday!

I think I'm calling a second pediatrician for a second opinion. Alia has been throwing up lots for the past 4-6 weeks. I talked w her teacher, who deals w lots of kids her age, and she said she agreed its not normal.


----------



## Ingodshand

Uh oh, why do you think she is getting sick? Any pattern to it?


----------



## goldstns

No patterns. Its been going on for a while. More at daycare then at home, but still does happen at home sometimes. We tried reflux meds and didn't help at all. She's VERY happy, so I don't think pain. She gaining wait fine. So our doc doesn't seem to care. But something has to b going on in her belly. Daycare teacher said she's never seen so much vomit from other kids. It stinks like vomit.... So not always spit up. I was told around 8 months they stop spitting up, but she's getting worse and she's 7.5 months...so not sure.


----------



## Lotalaughs16

oh no Nikki, hope everything is ok with Alia!

Yay! I made it to my first swing day :) Yesterday I had a scary trip to the hospital...I had emailed my doctor about these really bad cramps bc I wanted to know at what point should I be concerned about the cramping...the DR wanted to see me for a u/s right away so i was a nervous wreck! Got there, and they said they wanted to check for a tubal pregnancy...the good news is that they didn't see any evidence of a tubal pregnancy and we did see the gestational sac which she said was a good sign but the bad news it was too early to really see anything else so there is still a chance it could develop i guess. I'm going to try not to worry about it and just get through the next couple weeks...I'm really excited to tell my parents and hubby's parents :)


----------



## goldstns

Brittany- that sounds awesome!! They couldn't see my sack and heart beat until 7weeks. So don't worry...give it a few weeks!! Suggestion: next u/s when they look for hb hold your breath...its easier to hear the early heart beat cuz its so quiet.


----------



## Lotalaughs16

Thanks for the tip Nikki...I don't know when my next scan is going to be. I have an appt on the 25th where they take my blood and go over all of my questions and i choose with testing i want to do and stuff like that. Then I have an appt on sept 12 with my doctor for my first prenatal check up and i think she will only use a doppler so hopefully I will be able to hear the heartbeat!!

Also, for those of you that bought dopplers...what brand did you buy and how early could you hear the hb?


----------



## Lotalaughs16

Also...my HCG level was 3163 at 4w6d...I think thats good, right?


----------



## goldstns

Did u get your hcg done a24hr later? The increase number really means more then the number alone. I have a Doppler.... Sonoline I think..... Couldn't hear anything till about 15/17 weeks


----------



## Lotalaughs16

they did my first blood draw yesterday since i was there anyways...I wont do bloodwork again until the 25th.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Great news :)

I have a Sonoline B. Found him just after 8 weeks.


----------



## goldstns

Bb and I have the same one....and as far as hearing her hb...i said 15/17weeks but that might have been when I felt her kick....i cant remember when I found the heart beat


----------



## frsttimemama

Nikki, I would get her checked out, too. Poor baby!

Brittney, scary for you, but glad all seems well. It will be ok! Our baby was hard to.hear on the dopplar at the dr. office til like 11 weeks, and even after that sometimes! Dont stress if you cant hear it.

Any updates from Morgan or Cassidy or Mirolee??

I do believe I am next up! Just 33 more days. Scan was good. Apointment was good.,i lost 3 pounds this week somehow, leaving my total at just 16 pounds so far. Yay for that! We are going to the state fair tomorrow so I will probably gain 20#! ;)


----------



## wavescrash

Nikki - Hannah was a "happy spitter" as they call it and she spit up until 10-11 months with nothing really wrong. She was on Alimentum formula as a baby and couldn't tolerate dairy milk so she's been on almond milk since.


----------



## TTCaWee1

Brittney - I also had the sonoline B. Heard the hb in the 8th week. 

Nikki - how much Zantac is she on?


----------



## Disneybaby26

Sonoline B here too-I didn't get it till the 11th week but heard it right away!


----------



## Disneybaby26

Katrina- you're quiet today. What Cd are you?


----------



## goldstns

Rachel she was on 3 ml in morning and 3ml at night. She did it for about 3 weeks and didn't see a difference.

waves- was it spit up or vomit...like alia's smells like vomit and she will vomit her lunch like 4 hr after she ate it. I know because of the color of the vomit. She also does it after having breast milk too.


----------



## clynn11

Thank you ladies!!! Finally got my blood pressure under control so we got to come home today. I'm so in love. Born at 4.26pm 8/13/14 weighing 7lbs 14.1oz and 20 1/2 inches long. 12 days after her due date!!! I'll type up her birth story in the next few days.

Going home picture.
 



Attached Files:







984178_878165848878835_4100705408743246606_n.jpg
File size: 44.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Cowgirl07

Nikki I hope they find the cause. 
Britt that sounds great for 5 weeks. :) 
Cassidy love her outfit. So cute 
I'm on CD 26, I have been quiet because I've been at the fair all day. I'm wore out, but we had two class winners and a reserve Hereford. So good day. Tomorrow will be rough.


----------



## asmcsm

So I realize I've been super slacking on te board lately...I do come on here and read but don't always get to reply...partially because Lux will tell at me for looking at my phone instead of her lol. 

Sweet girl had her 2 month apt on Tuesday and got her first shots. She did so good for most of her apt and the pedi and girl doing the vaccinations were both very surprised at how well she cooperated for a 2 month old. She was totally happy to drink the drinkable vaccine but not all that thrilled about the actual shots. I felt so bad for her because she had been in such a sweet happy mood and was staring at a picture of butterflies in the wall next to the little table she was on and then here come te shots and the tears followed. I ended up taking her to work with me for a while so I could cuddle her and then then next couple days she was a bit cranky from the soreness.

Also, we took her to the maxillofacial and oral surgeon to have him evaluate her mouth for ties and he tried to tell me that her lip was normal which is total BS because it had an obvious tie and his solution was, "well I don't know why she's having so much trouble Breastfeeding and bottle feeding, maybe you should just try different bottle nipples" I was beyond pissef. I paid $75 for a bullshit consultation in which he didn't even take her out of her car seat and evaluate her the correct way and then he proceeded to basically tell me to just bottle feed her! Anyway, I found a dr on the preferred provider list in ca so we'll have to drive a couple hours to see her but at least she knows about ties and has a good reputation. AND she does free consults and only costs $575 to revise a tongue and lip tie and it includes any follow up visits! Wish I'd have known about her first!

Anyway....here's a few pictures of Lux. Im so happy that she's smiling and cooing now, it melts my heart every time :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 44.6 KB
Views: 7


----------



## brunettebimbo

She's beautiful, smile melts my heart. 

Sorry the Doctor was such a douche!


----------



## asmcsm

Thanks BB!! I think she's pretty dang perfect :) I can't get enough of her. And tell me about it, I was very very irritated at that dr.


----------



## goldstns

All these little babies makes me want number 2!! They r too cute Cassidy and Ashlee!


----------



## Lotalaughs16

Thanks Ladies on the input about the dopplers...I think I will order the sonoline the first week of september so it will be here around the time i am 8 weeks. I just really want hubby to be able to experience the same thing i get to at the dr. He has seriously been so sweet to me since my BFP...he rubs my belly every morning which makes me chuckle...I cant wait to get a little bump!!

Ash thats really frustrating about the DR...I hope this other DR is much better and solves your problem.

Sandy...I can't believe your up next!! September is my favorite month, its beautiful weather, apple and pumpkin season and its my birthday month!!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Awww that's so sweet :)

I quite like the idea of a name meaning rainbow or something significant to our losses for babies middle name but can't seem to find any boys ones! Does anyone know of any please?


----------



## goldstns

What do u all put your lo to bed in? I'm torn. In the evening its hot so I wanna do a short sleeve/no pants onsie. But by morning she's freezing and I regret dressing her warmer and I think she'd sleep better in the morning if dressed warmer.


----------



## TTCaWee1

Ashlee she's beautiful. Sorry you had a bad visit. What does your pediatrician say? Is she still having latch problems?

Bb have you tried a name website where you can look up the meaning of a name? 

Nikki - Ellie sleeps in long sleeve cotton pjs and a sleep sack. I keep my house at 74 degrees. She usually sleeps for 11 hours or more and never wakes up hot or cold


----------



## clynn11

Zuri Lynn was due August 1st, 2014. After no sign of her wanting to come on her own, and being 3 cm dilated and 75% effaced the past two weeks, my doctors were planning on scheduling me for an induction date of August 14th. On August 11th I began to lose bloody bits of plug, which continued throughout the day and into the next day. I was bouncing on my fitness ball constantly, going on lots of walks, and also started taking black cohosh the morning of the 12th which I have read can help naturally indue labor. August 12th around 11.45pm I went for my last walk around the block with my doggies. Got home and bounced on the fitness ball a bit. I had been having a few intense bouts of pressure, but nothing very painful or consistent.

I went to lay down at 1am on the 13th and started having contractions. I lay in bed for an hour timing them and they were averaging 7 minutes apart. I decided to try to sleep and see if they were stronger when I woke up. Sleep definitely wasnt going to work, there was no way I was sleeping through these. I got in the tub and took about an hour long bath/shower- the warm water helped me relax a lot. I got out of the tub and resumed timing contractions- from 3am to 5am I timed them and they were anywhere from 2 minutes to 6 minutes apart. I ended up walking over to my in-laws house (they live next door) and having a cup of coffee with my mother-in-law. As the contractions became more and more consistent I went and woke my husband up and told him we should probably plan on leaving to the hospital soon. I was group b strep positive and had to get in two rounds of intravenous antibiotics before I gave birth, and had also been a slacker and hadnt pre-registered with the hospital so knew Id have some paperwork to fill out.

We got booked and into a room by about 7.30am. They hooked me up to the monitors, saw I was having consistent contractions and checked me- 4.5cm dilated and 100% effaced. Yay! We were officially staying and not leaving until our baby girl had arrived. Unfortunately, they checked my blood pressure which was very high (154/114) and the midwife decided to start me on magnesium sulfate to make sure I didnt start having seizures from the blood pressure. One side affect, she said, was that it could make the contractions taper off and not be as strong. I also wasnt allowed to get up and walk around or use the tub because they were worried it would make my blood pressure go up even higher. I labored through my contractions for about 5 hours until they definitely were becoming more spread apart and inconsistent.

At noon, my midwife came in and checked me- I had only progressed one centimeter to 5.5cm at this point. She broke my water and decided to start me on pitocin since my contractions had became so inconsistent. I labored through contractions on pitocin for about 3 hours. They were coming intense and fast, 2 minutes apart and each lasting for a minute. I was in extreme pain but really wanting to try to stick as close to my natural birth as possible, feeling disappointed I already had so much medical intervention already. I asked them to check me at 3pm after laboring through all of the pitocin contractions. I hadnt progressed at all. At this point I felt like breaking down, the contractions were literally coming one right after the other.

I decided that with no progression yet I was going to get the epidural to be able to relax. I was running on no sleep and extremely distressed. The epidural was not painful getting put in whatsoever and began to take effect immediately. At first it only numbed my right side, so they had me lay on my left side and it eventually took affect on that side as well. It took about 15 minutes to fully kick in, and 15 minutes after that I definitely had the I need to poop, sensation. I was really concerned I had to actually poop as I had only been 5.5cm when they had checked me 30 minutes before. They checked me again and I was at 9.5cm!!!

The nurse came in and we began pushing at about 3.45pm, and my beautiful daughter was born into this world at 4.26pm on August 13th weighing 7lbs 14.1oz, 20.5 inches long. They laid her on my chest immediately and I got to have skin to skin bonding with her for the hour after she was born. We also did delayed cord clamping until it stopped pulsing. She took to my breast almost immediately and was feeding soon after being born. My birth may not have went exactly the way I wanted it to, but once that baby girl was placed on my chest- nothing else mattered in the world. She is my absolute pride and joy.

Our hospital stay was less than comfortable, as I had to have my blood drawn every 4 hours due to the magnesium sulfate and have shit veins- I was poked probably 30ish times during our stay. We also had to stay an extra night because of my high blood pressure but eventually got it under control. Now we are comfy and cozy at home and I am so beyond feeling excited and blessed to have my daughter with me safe and sound and cannot think of anything better than being her mommy.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_6720.jpg
File size: 35 KB
Views: 1









IMG_6722.jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Cowgirl07

Glad she's here safe and sound Cassidy. 
Lux is so cute, glad you found a better Dr. That first one sounds awful. 
Afm I'm tired and going to bed shortly. Fair ends tomorrow and I'll sleep plenty after. I've been there from 7 am to 11 pm the last two nights.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Lovely story Cassidy :) my labour did the same as yours. Contractions thick and fast but no progress then all of a sudden ready to push!

Katrina when is AF due?


----------



## asmcsm

TTCaWee1 said:


> Ashlee she's beautiful. Sorry you had a bad visit. What does your pediatrician say? Is she still having latch problems?
> 
> Bb have you tried a name website where you can look up the meaning of a name?
> 
> Nikki - Ellie sleeps in long sleeve cotton pjs and a sleep sack. I keep my house at 74 degrees. She usually sleeps for 11 hours or more and never wakes up hot or cold

Thank you! I haven't mentioned it to my pediatrician as I've been told by pretty much every single person whose baby was tongue or lip tied that their pediatricians just dismiss it unless there's a severe underweight issue. Which lux isn't underweight she's about 50th percentile, but only because I have taken to pumping during the day to give my boobies a break and breast feeding at night when she feeds less often. My supply had dropped by about half until I started this routine because her latch just wasn't very effective. It's gotten a tiny bit better as her mouths gotten a little bigger but she still has an extremely shallow latch which hurts and leaves her sucking in too much air and getting too gassy. I've been told in the tongue tie support groups that my best bet is to take her to a pediatric dentist or one of their frenotomy preferred providers that they have a list of so we'll probably be making that drive soon. My little 4 year old cousin actually just had his done down in Stockton because he was having some other dental work and his dad requested it because up here they told him thy wouldn't until he was 6. Which is kinda BS because it's done to infants all the time.


----------



## Cowgirl07

About Wednesday, last time it came three days after I stopped progesterone and I take my last pill tomorrow night.


----------



## Ingodshand

Beautiful story Cassidy! She is just precious and perfect!


----------



## frsttimemama

Ash, she's beautiful. Sorry things are frustrating right now! I Hope you find someone to listen to you!

Brittney, I know! I love September and October, they are my favorite. I love fall. I love pumpkins and apples and bon fires and leaves. Love love love! IT couldn't be more perfect to have him in mid September! He's our little punkin already! :) Glad your hubby is so excited! Can he go to Dr. appts with you? Mine is fortunately able to go, and he goes to the ultrasounds, too. They record our ultrasounds on DVD for us, too, which is really nice and give us lots of pictures! I hope yours is that way, too. It's great to have all those memories later on. :)

BB, I agree, look them up. I just googled " boy names meaning rainbow" and found a few. I also looked up "miracle" and found some. Like "Thaumas" which is Greek meaning wonder & miracle. You could always change the spelling a little if you didn't like it or something.

I just looked up Brody, and one of it's meanings is "brother" . How fitting. :)

Cass, glad things went well. Thanks for the info about the epidural. I'm kinda nervous about that. I know a girl that it never did take for and they had to put her all the way under. I don't think I want to do that again so I hope it works! She is beautiful. The blood pressure part is scary! Glad you are home and all is going well though.

Katrina, FX! We went to the state fair yesterday and walked around for about 4 hours and I was EXHAUSTED!! I can't imagine 16. Geesh.

Rachel, we keep our house even cooler than that. In the summer it's about 64-68 (this year cuz mama is HOT!), and in the winter the thermostat is set on 68, but we do use one of the electric fireplaces some so I appreciate the input. I'm nervous about figuring out all these little details like what he should wear and such. Our house is always on the cool side though so he will probably be dressed on the warmer side most of the time except when we are going outside. 

We went to the state fair yesterday and got rained on, walked around, DIDN'T eat crap (we shared a lemon shake up was all), and had a nice time hanging out together. We also got new cell phones because there was a GREAT deal that we couldn't pass up -- mine was on the fritz, gonna die anytime. The screen had spots and lines on it, it wouldn't load things, would only call out when it wanted to.. I had been trying to figure out what to do about it since I thought I couldn't upgrade til January, but apparently there is some promo going on and we both got new phones. They take awesome pictures so I can take lots and lots of picture of this new little man! Then we stopped at Babys'R Us on the way home, but didn't find anything we couldn't live without. I guess it's time to take the tags off the diaper bag and start packing it! We stopped at Target, too. I found some adorable carseat strap covers. I have lots to do today and no motivation. I slept in this morning til TEN. I never ever sleep that late. I'm just really tired lately. Part of it though. I really should go be productive I guess. Maybe the house cleaning fairy will show up.. ;) Have a super Sunday ladies!


----------



## goldstns

Beautiful story Cassidy...made me cry! So glad u r all healthy and happy! Enjoy every moment.

Alia is cranky today.... Don't think she feels well. She has Advil in her now, but I think if she's still mad I might try gripe water...i think her belly hurts. Very gassy and poppy! She finally fell asleep for a nap...im hoping for a 1.5hr nap...she needs it.


----------



## Disneybaby26

Sorry Alia is not feeling well Nikki!!

Cassidy-loved your story! So happy for you and so glad you finally get to snuggle your baby girl!

Girls who have started solids-what is your timeline for feeding? I gave Kay her 6pm bottle and then some oatmeal for the first time ever and then tried to give her her bedtime bottle and she wouldn't eat it. Now I'm scared I'm screwed for the night lol


----------



## goldstns

Kara- give it a 20min and try again. I think I did oatmeal mid day when starting. Alia seemed hungry and it didn't effect any of her feedings....so not sure what to say


----------



## Disneybaby26

Yeah, I think I waited until too late at night. I was bored. LOL. She ate more than usual at her 6pm feeding and then I gave her the cereal, and then tried to feed her again at 7:30 and she was passed out like a ragdoll. Haha...

I think I'm gonna try again tomorrow earlier, like 5:30, before her 6pm bottle. Fingers crossed she STTN still!


----------



## Disneybaby26

Oh, and she wears long sleeve cotton footie PJs to bed-we keep our house at 74 as well!


----------



## goldstns

We keep our house at 78 however near bed time we turn ac off and open windows (it get cold her at night) and by morning she's really cold in the short sleeve/no pants onsies.... So i also have been putting her in long sleeve footie pjs and she seems to be sleeping better.

we also noticed she likes a blanket for comfort reasons. She doesn't always keep it on her, but she holds it. So we have been giving her a very light one at night. You can breath through it if it was on her face...so that's a bit comforting, but still scares me a bit.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Thanks sandy! I feel out, for no reason really at all. I am so glad to be home though. To many late nights. 
Pictures of my "babies" attached and the one I sold a few months ago.
 



Attached Files:







cty fair 7.jpg
File size: 11.4 KB
Views: 2









cty fair 8.jpg
File size: 13 KB
Views: 1


----------



## TTCaWee1

Aww moo-babies &#128525;

Kara - we do first morning bottle, then wait 30 min-1 hr and do breakfast. Just depending on her mood. Usually closer to 30 min though. Then she has bottles the rest of the day until 6-7, then I give her dinner. I try to give it no later than 6:30 so that there's 2 hours between her solids and last bottle. Sometimes the bottle before dinner ends up being around 6 though so I have to push dinner back. The last 2 days have been that way so I just gave 4 oz instead of 5 tonight bc she's been puking a lot the last few days close to bedtime.


----------



## Disneybaby26

Thanks guys!! Very confusing and I guess kinda trial an error when you're first starting. 

Rachel-so "dinner" replaces a bottle? 

Maybe I should wait to talk to the doc, she's so tiny I'd feel like shit if she like lost weight or something!

Nikki-we used to do sleep sacks and then one day I put her in the footie pjs and she slept so well! I totally hear you on the blanket thing too! Makayla LOVES snuggling a blankie! I give her one for naps but overnight still scared me-at alias age I totally think you're okay though!

Dog woke up and barfed at 4:30am-and then commotion woke the baby up, gonna be a loooooong day!! Extra large coffee for this mama.


----------



## frsttimemama

Katrina, so cute! Sorry you feel out. Hope you are wrong. 

What are sleep sacks? 

Ew kara! Hope your day gets better! 

One month from today, I'm having this baby! Eek! Just gotta survive til then. I cannot get comfortable in bed anymore.


----------



## TTCaWee1

No Kara the solids are in addition to her bottles. She still gets 5 oz every 3-4 hours. Closer to 4 usually.


----------



## Lotalaughs16

Morning Ladies,

Hope everyone had a good weekend!

Katrina, I've been praying for you...I want this to be your month so badly!!! Glad you had fun at the fair!

Sandy, unfortunately hubs can't make it really to any of my appts but I think he will rearrange his schedule to make it to one ultrasound probably later this year. My sister is going to come with my on the 12th and they said we should be able to hear the hb at that appt.

Cassidy, thanks for sharing your story...I'm so glad she's finally here and you get to enjoy motherhood!

Happy Monday!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Kara, that stinks, silly dog. 
Thanks ladies. I slept in today, and still feel like a bum. I want to try to get some housework done. I haven't done any all weekend except some laundry.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Hello ladies!

Kara- Harper is great. Growing like a weed! Her two month appointment is next week and i'm anxious to see if she's gained an "acceptable" amount of weight since we've been doing Soy and giving her the Zantac. She is doing much better there and is now eating 4 oz. Last night she ate almost 6oz. 

I go back to work on 9/2 and I think i'm most anxious/worried that Harper will "forget" that i'm Mommy because she will be with another woman all day. I know that it's silly, but she doesn't know anyone other than me (mostly). Once I know she's okay with the sitter, i'll probably be a little better. I'll be a wreck my first day at work.


----------



## goldstns

Britt- totally understand...i was scared Alia would think her daycare teacher was mommy...not me. But I'll b honest Alia is sooo excited when I walk in to pick her up...she def knows I'm mommy!!

Katrina - cute cows!!! I always wonder if cows get bored.


----------



## frsttimemama

Brittney, that stinks! :( I can't imagine.

I got a little organizing done last night in his room. It was mostly done, just a few things that needed sorted into the right size tote, etc. I started packing his bag. I am just so ready. Physically, I'm exhausted and uncomfortable, but it's tolerable. I can live with it. I just really want to meet him and get past having him. I am getting more terrified by the day. I try to be positive, but there is this little piece of doubt that will never go away since we have had the experience we had. I just need him out and healthy and for that to be done. It's so hard to wait patiently for that.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Ours did. They were very lazy. The one hated kids though, she freaked out when one tried to hold her. Oh well they never see children.


----------



## frsttimemama

Ugh so ticked. We were getting things ready and realized we left the batteries in the BRAND NEW baby swing.. and they blew up alllll over the inside. It no longer works. It wasn't even used. Just so frustrating. I can order a replacement part for a total of $40 with shipping and handling. Not sure if I'm going that route or buying a new darn swing. Excuse me for not thinking to look for batteries when we stuck all this stuff out of our sight. Sorry for the rant. I'm just ticked and frustrated!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Oh no, did you call the company. I'm glad it was closed though Dh had a battery explode in a tractor and it was bad. They can do some damage, to floors, pets etc.


----------



## goldstns

Sry sandy!!

booked and ready for my 30th bday in Jamaica... And then starting our baby making process after that trip.


----------



## frsttimemama

No, I didn't call. The batteries were put in in June of 2013.. our bad. Just one of those things I guess. 

Katrina, I bet that was horrible! I am glad it stayed mostly contained and the dog didn't get into it. 

Nikki, that sounds like fun! :)


----------



## Kiamaria83

Hey girls. Just checking in. Sorry I've been slacking but been having friendship drama . My friend left her hubby for no reason other than thinking the grass is greener. I've been there for her. My hubs is mates with hers so went to check on him, she finds out and now I get a load of abuse over texts and calling me all sorts. I hate falling out with people, her loss though. 
Girls I can't believe how big your babies are getting, they grow too fast . 
Awwwww look at those cows, I want to cuddle them, I love cows . 
Sandy shame about the swing, do you have a second hand shop? I'm getting a double pram from one, been to look and everything looks brand new. Also are you having a planned c section?
Brittney how are you ? Any sickness yet?


----------



## frsttimemama

We don't have anything like that close. I will probably just order the replacement motor and arm for $40 since the swing was over $100 new and we really like it. Just grr! Yes, I am having a scheduled c-section in less than a month officially! :) September 18. What a crazy deal with your friends! 

Is it normal to just feel lousy in general? Mostly kinda nauseated since yesterday afternoon. Bleh.


----------



## frsttimemama

We don't have anything like that close. I will probably just order the replacement motor and arm for $40 since the swing was over $100 new and we really like it. Just grr! Yes, I am having a scheduled c-section in less than a month officially! :) September 18. What a crazy deal with your friends! 

Is it normal to just feel lousy in general? Mostly kinda nauseated since yesterday afternoon. Bleh.


----------



## Lotalaughs16

Sandy...what a bummer about the swing! I wouldn't think to take the batteries out either...I would call the company and see if they will do anything for you before ordering the replacement parts...you never know what they'll say but the worst thing that could happen is you end up spending $40 like you originally planned.

Collette, sorry about your friend...definitely her loss though. Its alwasy tough when your friends with both people and they break up...grr. 
I'm feeling good, just been cramping alot and my boobs are killing me! They feel so full all the time lol. I also ordered a belly band already...Im SOOO bloated I didnt even know this much bloating was possible! I've been tying my jeans with a hair tie hehe

Nikki, that's exciting...I want to go to Jamaica!


----------



## Kiamaria83

Wow sandy that's so close. Exciting. I feel generally rubbish most of the time aswell, it's a heavy load to carry around. 
Bloating sucks, it will go down before the bump comes though &#128515;


----------



## Lotalaughs16

Did anyone experience toothaches in early pregnancy? I've had an awful toothache for 2 days now.


----------



## Disneybaby26

Yay Nikki!! That's awesome! My 30th is the 26th of this month!

Sandy-definitely normal to start feeling pretty crappy at this point, you're almost there though! Definitely call the manufacturer and see what they say. I'd leave out that it was so long ago, they might just send you a new part!


----------



## Disneybaby26

Brittney-yes! I had on an off tooth pain, mostly bc being preggie made my allergies bad so I had a lot of pressure!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Morning ladies. Have any of you spotted while on progesterone? Last time I took it af didn't show up until three days after I finished. Last night Dh and I dtd, and I spotted a bit after. But nothing since. But it was my last dose last night, so maybe my body is trying to start af, since my l.p. has been so long.


----------



## frsttimemama

Thanks ladies. I will call them and see what they say. 

Katrina, I never took it so idk, but I am still crossing everything for you!


----------



## frsttimemama

I called, and they are sending me the replacement part for free under warranty! Be here in like 2 weeks, but that is fine. Thanks for the suggestion to call!!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Sandy great news about the replacement!

Brittney a sore mouth has always been one of my first symptoms of pregnancy!

Colette nice to hear from you :)


----------



## Lotalaughs16

Katrina, I never spotted on progesterone but i only took it a few times for 10 days to get af started so i don't know if that's different

Sandy, great news!! Glad you called :)


----------



## Cowgirl07

It's weird. Af always comes after I stop for a few days not when I'm on it.


----------



## Disneybaby26

Katrina when are you testing? I would think you wouldn't spot on progesterone as well! Fxd for you!!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Maybe tomorrow morning. As long as I get my lazy butt out of bed.


----------



## frsttimemama

I am apt to agree that you wouldn't spot on progesterone, too.. hmm. Fx super tight! 

I'm a little cramps in my back and pelvic region. So nervous I won't know if I am in labor. I wouldn't have thought I was when I was last time either. I'm just a nervous nelly. Lol.


----------



## goldstns

Katrina FX!

sandy- glad u got a part.

our second opinion doc agreed Alia was fine....so well stick with that. However, when bringing her back to daycare the class was not following the law and had too many kids in the class. So we decided we've warned them enough and we called the state to investigate.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Good for you Nikki.


----------



## Ingodshand

Hey Katrina, i really hope your spotting is a good sign but i always got my period while on progesterone even pio which was unheard of by my doctor. Fx so tight for you!!!


----------



## frsttimemama

Glad doc thinks Alia is fine, Nikki!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Nikki I'm glad the Doctor said Alia is fine. Good on you for reporting the childcare!


----------



## Disneybaby26

Sooooo this happened! Very excited, and a little scared! Had a squinter on Tuesday and this doesn't seem to very dark to me at all for 13dpo. My test with Kay was darker than this at 10dpo. Explained the possibility of a chemical to my hubbs this morning. Nothing we can do at this point besides be patient...eeekkk!!

E.D.D is April 30th!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19.3 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Lotalaughs16

fx'd Katrina!!!

Kara...OMG!!! Congrats...and yay a bump buddy!! Im so excited for you!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Yay Kara, Fx for a sticky bean. 
I'm not testing this morning, I am spotting a bit more :(


----------



## brunettebimbo

OMG Kara! Congratulations. 

Katrina :hugs:


----------



## TTCaWee1

Omg Kara! Congrats!


----------



## Lotalaughs16

So I just called my dr bc the u/s report was posted online today from my appt last week...they want a follow up u/s to confirm an inuterine pregnancy so i scheduled it with my intake appt on the 25th...I will be 6w3d, will I get to see a little gummy bear or will it still just be a black hole in my uterus?


----------



## frsttimemama

Kara, congratulations! Mine was light like that, too. They got darker though. As we all know, every pregnancy is different. I'm sure it is fine. Congrats again! 

Katrina, :( . 

Brittney, I'm thinking you will probably see a little something. More than a black hole. Maybe a flicker of a heartbeat.


----------



## frsttimemama

Kara, congratulations! Mine was light like that, too. They got darker though. As we all know, every pregnancy is different. I'm sure it is fine. Congrats again! 

Katrina, :( . 

Brittney, I'm thinking you will probably see a little something. More than a black hole. Maybe a flicker of a heartbeat.


----------



## brunettebimbo

If you look at the first page of my journal you will see my scan picture from about then. We saw a heartbeat too :)


----------



## MrsAmk

HOly Kara congrats! I cant imagine being pregnant again already lol!


----------



## Disneybaby26

Thanks girls!! Going for a beta today, a little worried about the toll it will have on my body (well not really my body but the fact that i just had a baby and my body may be depleted of a lot of nutrients) but the doc reassured me that this happens more often than people think! Just hoping the numbers come back good and that the tests get darker...I think ill wait till Friday or Saturday to do another.

Also, a little weary of the reactions some people might have (were nuts, its too soon, were in for it, it will be hard etc etc) but oh well, f them if they dont want to be supportive I guess, this is how we wanted to plan our family! :)


----------



## frsttimemama

I agree -- for them. It is your life. I got pregnant 6 months after I had my son. I definitely feel it more as far as aches and pains go, but otherwise, my doc just wanted me to wait long enough so the c-section would have been a year ago at delivery time. I think I would feel a bit better if I had more recovery time, but as long as I take my vitamins and eat well, doc wasn't too concerned about it.


----------



## brunettebimbo

I think your mad :p But like you say it's your family and it's what you feel is right for you all so screw what anyone else says!

There are 13 months between my Hubby's 2 oldest boys. He said it was extremely hard in the beginning. They are 9 and 10 now and the age gap is great because they enjoy doing the same things etc.


----------



## Lotalaughs16

Is it normal to be starving like all the time...I feel like i could just eat all day and still be hungry!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Yep! I go through stages. Some days I want to eat everything in sight and then have days like today where I have no appetite and feel sick!


----------



## frsttimemama

Sure is, Brittney! I still feel that way til after lunch. They I don't even want to look at food usually. Lol


----------



## goldstns

OOOMMMMGGGG Kara! Congrats!!! I don't think your crazy. I really have temptations to try for #2 also! However, I know when I go to Jamaica Ill enjoy myself by have a relaxing time not being prego. If it wasn't for that trip Id be right there with you. However, I still haven't gotten my af! Prolactin test next week and most likely on meds. I pray you have a healthy bean in there! How old will this bean be for your trip?

Katrina- my heart breaks for you! We are here for you. I know it can be a rough time and hard to accept what is going on. So sorry!

lotalaughts (sry forgot your name!!)- yes I remember being soooo hungry.. however then i breast fed and at that point I remember feeling EVEN MORE hungry and thinking the pregnancy was not the starving feeling I thought it was.


----------



## asmcsm

OMG KARA!!!! Congrats lady! Hope all goes well with your bloods.

Britt, at 6wk 3 days you'll probably see a fetal pole

OK, so I'm in this baby/mommy group on fb...how random and weird is it that one of the girls on there that's from Canada named her daughter Lux AND has the same exact stroller and carseat as my Lux ??? I just thought the coincidences were crazy considering we're in different countries and ended up on the same FB group where no one else had duplicate baby names and Lux was the most obscure name on there and then they both end up with the same stuff in the same color!


----------



## Lotalaughs16

thanks ladies!! I really hope I see something :)

Ashlee, that is crazy!


----------



## Disneybaby26

Nikki-if all goes well Kay will be 17 months and #2 will be 5 months!! We'll have 30+ family members with us though so it will be fine! :)


----------



## goldstns

That's perfect. Cuz with Alia at about 4.5/5 months is when she got to b more independent/ more fun. Yay! There bdays will b close!


----------



## TTCaWee1

Katrina - one of the drs I work with just announced that his wife is pregnant. They are both 41. They TTC for a long time and had 3 failed rounds of IVF. They ultimately adopted a baby last year and said that they were happy with the one. She ended up pregnant with no help, they weren't even trying. So don't give up hope. It will happen for you, one way or another.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Kara who cares what they think, I think it's great to have siblings close in age. It make for closer relationships when they are older. 
Afm it's been hard today, harder then it has been the last few months. Dh says it doesn't matter but I know it does. What did I do to deserve this.


----------



## frsttimemama

Katrina, I am so sorry that you have to go through all of this. It isn't fair. You didn't do anything to "deserve" this. You DON'T "deserve" this. Nobody does. You guys WILL get your baby, I am sure of it. It will happen. Some people just need a little help! And I pray that it happens soon for you guys. Your hubby loves you, and he didn't marry you based on your ability to get pregnant or not. I know how it feels to feel broken and like you are letting him down. I have been there so many times. You aren't doing anything wrong. It will happen. Somehow, some way. I am sure of it. Hugs!


----------



## Lotalaughs16

Katrina, I agree with the other ladies...it will happen one way or anther. Its so hard not to blame ourselves or wonder what we did for these things to happen to us....you are doing everything right!! I'm praying for you all the time, I wish there was more we could do :hugs:


----------



## Disneybaby26

So sorry Katrina, if you knew how often I think of you and your struggles, you might think I was creepy...seriously though, you're not doing anything wrong, please don't lose hope. I've told you before and ill say it again, you've always seemed like you would make such a great mommy. I just know one day you guys will be blessed with a little one.


----------



## clynn11

Katrina, I'm so sorry. TTC is such an emotional roller coaster. I am sending you so much love and support. I can't wait for the day we are celebrating your bfp with you. It'll be a long time coming but so worth it in the end. I know it's gonna happen. :hugs:

Kara - omg lady! Congrats! Eeek I'm very excited for you, screw what any negative Nancys may say. It's your life not theirs.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Thanks ladies! I love the support and don't mean to be such a negative Nancy. I'll be better soon. 
Kara how are you feeling? I have so many announcement ideas for you. I wouldn't think your creepy. You girls are so supportive, compared to my irl friends who never ask. Just avoid it.


----------



## goldstns

Alia's butt crack is very red with white dots! We looked it up and think its yeast infection. Calling doc tomorrow.


----------



## clynn11

Oh no poor Alia! Hope it clears up soon!!!


----------



## Disneybaby26

Oh boo Nikki-poor Alia!! My cousins baby girl just had one as well! Easy fix with anyibiotic-may want to use just water/soft cotton instead of wipes for a bit.

I'm feeling great-no symptoms at all actually, in combination with the lighter line...who knows. Googling up a storm of course...hoping for mid30s for the beta tomorrow.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Fx for great numbers tomorrow.


----------



## brunettebimbo

So sorry Katrina. You certainly don't deserve this :hugs:


----------



## Ingodshand

Big hugs Katrina! You did nothing to deserve this and you don't. It will just make your miracle that much better!!

Kara- congrats mama!!! How exciting!!!


----------



## frsttimemama

Kara, I'm sure that everything is fine. :) My 10 dpo was a squinter, and 11 dpo was just a little darker. I also didn't have tons of symptoms. Are you testing again besides betas?

Afm, another sucky night of sleep. Yay. On the bright side -- 4 weeks from today, I'm going to be holding a beautiful baby boy. I. Cannot. Wait. I also have no clue where to put 4 more weeks of baby! Lol


----------



## goldstns

Well Alia's butt looks a tiny bit better. Last night it was VERY red and had white dots. Today it is just VERY red. I am still calling doc to see what I should put on it. Last night she was squeezing her butt cheeks (kinda cute!) when I was trying to look/wipe. Today she was more relaxed. 

Update on calling the "state" about the daycare: When we picked up Alia yesterday the 3 ladies from the "state" where there. I am sure I don't know about everything that is going on, but our FAVORITE teacher was told her job is being appealed because the "state" said she should have said/did something. That is NOT what we wanted! If anything it is the responsibility of the director to assure the numbers aren't being excited because she does the enrollment. And at that, our daycare teacher told the director on Monday that she was going to walk out if the director kept putting too many kids in her class. So with that said, our teacher DID say something. Hopefully the director is honest takes ALL the blame.

oh side note... my big girl is wearing a 9-12 month old outfit! I can't handle this! S-L-O-W down!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Glad her butt is better. I hope the state gets to the bottom of the problems. 
I'll be making a new journal this week sometime, so if you girls want to follow me there that's fine. Since I won't be actively ttc I might not stop in here as often. Any name suggestions would be appreciated for the journal


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Kara - Congrats!! I can't imagine being pregnant again that soon, but it'll put them close in age, which is nice!! Who cares what anyone else says! I almost feel like I should try sooner than later so that I can get it over and done with and focus on getting my body back! Only problem is that we really can't afford another one in daycare. 

Katrina- So sorry about AF again.. I know that has to be tough.


----------



## Kiamaria83

Katrina you haven't done anything wrong at all lady. Your time will come. I came off the pill around 2007 and it took me until 2011 to conceive. Clomid did the trick for me so you have that option to try. We're all here for you and know how you feel.

Kara wow, awesome news, it will be so nice to have them so close in age, how many babas do you guys want? I feel a little sad to know I won't get the excitement of seeing those 2 pretty pink lines again. 
Sandy, im with you, the lack of sleep is really taking it's toll, my ribs all feel broken and I can hardly handle work anymore, only 3 weeks left at work. Not long till the babies are here &#128512;
Awe poor alia , hope she feels better soon


----------



## frsttimemama

Collette, 3 weeks for me too. I'm so ready! Lol.


----------



## Kiamaria83

How long are you having off on maternity sandy? It will be so nice not to be at work, I can't wait


----------



## frsttimemama

6-12 weeks. Just depends how things are going. I'd love all 12, but we will see.


----------



## goldstns

Katrina - totally understandable, but u'll b very missed. Plz stop in when u can. I'll pray for you bfp!!

doc thinks alia's butt it bacterial... So she swabbed her butt to send in to b cultured. However, we were recommended to do a baking soda bath and use ointment with zinc.


----------



## Disneybaby26

Most likely two will be it!! Unless we find a bag of money on the side of the road...then maybe one more! ;)

Gonna do another FRER Saturday morning, should definitely be darker by then if all is going well! We have a wedding Saturday night I'm gonna have to fake at lol, I'm a horrible liar!


----------



## Cowgirl07

My new journal. https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/ltttc-journals/2220845-cowgirl-moovin-next-rodeo.html
I'll still be stalking Nikki, just probably a bit more silent.


----------



## brunettebimbo

I'm really struggling with itchy eyes, the pollen count is low so I'm not sure why but they are so so bad. The Doctor gave me some eye drops but they burn so bad I can't use them. Have any of you had anything similar in pregnancy?


----------



## Kiamaria83

It amazes me that the US doesn't have a good maternity package for working mums. Do you not get any money from the government/employers at all? I'll get roughly 5 months full pay from work and then statutory maternity pay from the government is about £120 a week for the next 4 months then no pay for the last 3 months. The stat pay isn't much but better than nothing. 
Bb not sure about the eyes, my body has been a bit itchy and the dogs are making me a bit scratchy since being preg, normally I'm fine . Can you just get some opterex from the pharmacy ?


----------



## frsttimemama

I believe some employears do offer some paid maternity leave, but most do not. Mine does not. I can take up to 12 weeks off, and I have some insurance that will pay a percentage of my salary for 8 weeks. The rest is unpaid. In general, I believe it is unpaid here. Your system sounds amazing in that aspect, Collette!

Glad Alua'so boots is a bit better. Poor thing. 

Katrina, I don't blame you. I'm so sorry.

35 weeks! Almost there. Ultrasound and appointment today. I even managed to shave last night. Such a chore! Lol


----------



## Lotalaughs16

Morning Ladies!!

Katrina, I'm stalking your new journal!

Nikki...hope Alia's rash clears up quickly

BB, sorry about your allergies...I've been feeling really stuffed up the past week too.

Collette...your maternity leave sounds awesome! I get 12 weeks but only 2 weeks are full pay, then 6 weeks I will get 60% of my pay from insurance, then I pretty much have to use all my vacation/sick time for the rest and have no time off the second half of the year. 

We told my parents last night!! I was so amazing...I ordered these wine labels on etsy for the announcement. My mom started crying and got really excited and my dad was confused at first then actually read the label and was so happy. It was so perfect!
heres the link to my labels... https://www.etsy.com/listing/189851986/pregnancy-announcement-wine-label?ref=also_bought


----------



## frsttimemama

Brittney, those are cute. Love it! I only have a little over a week vacation since we took a week off in Feb. And it had not built back up before then from last summer being on maternity leave. So that will be used on my 2 week waiting period before insurance starts paying. Bleh. Still can't wait. Lol. We will manage.


----------



## jury3

If anyone gets paid, then it's through their employer not the government. I was paid through short term disability. I pay around $50 a month for it and it paid me about 60% of what my monthly salary is for 3 months. Then my long term kicked in and paid around 60% as well until I was released to go back to work. My employer provides the long term, so nothing comes out of my check for that one.
I really hope we get better maternity benefits around here! I would have loved to take off for the first year with these guys but there's no way we could afford that right now. 
The Family Medical Leave Act protects our job up to 90 days, but most people can't afford to take that time off.


----------



## jury3

Katrina-I'm so sorry :( Hang in there. Like the other girls said, you will be a mommy some day one way or another...

Kara-Who cares what other people think! I have twins and I'd love to have another/be pregnant again soon! However, I already have two...so we will wait a little bit for that reason! lol So far I love having 2 babies at once. Sure they keep me busy, but they are so cute together and I love watching them grown and interact. Although your's will be a year apart, I bet it will still be a lot of fun!

Nikki-Good for you for calling the state! I would have done the same thing.
I hope Alia's butt gets better soon! Are you still using cloth diapers at all? Just curious bc I remember you asking about them.

MIL was saying that babies don't stay in 9 month clothes for very long...not sure where she got the info or what she's basing it on. She says we shouldn't buy too many clothes for that stage. Anyone else have an opinion/experience with this? 
Babies had their 4 month check up (and vaccinations :cry: ) today. Liv is 14lbs and Gray is 14lbs 7oz...They are on track for growth and development. Even though I had no concerns about it, it's always nice to hear lol Parents As Teachers is coming out Sept 2nd, I'm interested to hear what they say.


----------



## Kiamaria83

I thought I saw some ladies campaigning for better maternity rights in the US on the news. 
Julie if found Elliott grew out of each stage of clothes pretty quickly when a baby, it's a shame as some stuff is hardly used. He's 2 now and slowed down a bit so we are getting more use from his clothes.


----------



## frsttimemama

I think Julie does a good job explaining. I pay for short term disability insurance as well, but it only pays 60% for 8 weeks. 

Appointment was good. She said she has nothing to yell at me for.. everything is good. Weight, BP, sugars, etc. :) Baby looks good. He's being estimated at about 5 lb 8 oz with almost 4 weeks left so he should be nice and healthy. Not too big, not too tiny. I'll take it. Just give me a healthy baby! :) I've been looking online for some cute hats for newborn photos, but not having much luck. Any suggestions would be appreciated. Boring aka relaxing weekend here.. I don't think we have much planned. Hanging out, probably house work today. And tomorrow. Which is fine. Hope you all have a good weekend! :)


----------



## goldstns

I see u Robert!!!! How r u?????

it might b just alia, but she's out grown 6months clothing and 6-9 month...so 9 month is coming out this week. She has also been wearing some 1 year (cry!) ... So there is a chance her 9 month might go fast! I'll let u know. 

julie- we stopped cloth like a week ago cuz the diapers were what my dh calls "prema" stink and she kept peeing through them.


----------



## TTCaWee1

Nikki have you tried huggies overnights? They are ahhmaazing. They are like 2 lbs in the morning but no leakage.


----------



## goldstns

Rachel- Alia isn't a big pee-er at night so just regular luvs r great for her...just for some reason the cloth weren't good for her.


----------



## jury3

That's a bummer! They can usually make it over night with a flips cover and insert, but we usually use the Bumgenius all-in-one free time diapers for overnight. We haven't had too many issues with them smelling so far. I know they said using too much detergent can cause issues bc it causes build up. Using more water in the cycle is supposed to help. Also a monthly bleaching.

Who has started solids? Anyone doing baby led weaning or plan on it? I'm so excited to start solids with them! We plan on waiting until 6 months at least except for possibly a few random tries here and there, but I'm still excited lol Not planning to do cereal bc I've read not so great things about it. I've thought about oatmeal but idk. They are starting to really watch us eat, especially Liv. Both have good head control, just working on sitting up.


----------



## brunettebimbo

We did BLW with Tristan. I would definitely recommend it! We didn't have the usual problems from traditional weaning from going to smooth to lumpy as he learnt to chew first :)


----------



## Disneybaby26

We started doing oatmeal last week, Julie! I was thinking about skipping a grain too but my doc had what I thought was a good point...he said most of the first couple of weeks the food just ends up on their hands, face, bibs etc...why waste real "food" (especially since I want to prep my own). Basically he said to use the oatmeal for a bit for practice! :)


----------



## frsttimemama

What is the baby led weaning? I am not familiar with any of it, even "traditional". I'm starting to freak a bit about all the things I don't know..


----------



## brunettebimbo

BLW is brilliant. Here's a good link - https://www.babyledweaning.com

I think traditional weaning basically means blending one fruit or veg at a time to begin with then gradually adding some together and progressing to lumps. 

The problem is naturally we are meant to learn to chew then swallow but with traditional weaning babies learn to swallow first so most gag as soon as they find a lump. 

BLW was brilliant for us but isn't for everyone. It can be very messy. We used to stick a shower curtain under his high chair, strip him to his nappy then put him straight in the bath afterwards. You learn which foods are best for out and about and less messy! :lol:


----------



## frsttimemama

I read it.. so no baby food at all? No cereal? Nothing like that?


----------



## Kiamaria83

I started to wean Elliott at 4 months as he wasn't happy on milk, I started with baby rice . I've always made him home made food , we started with carrots , I never completely puréed them, he loved sweet potato. I started him on fish from a young age as I didn't want him to be fussy and he now eats anything I put in front of him .


----------



## frsttimemama

Thanks for the info. 

So I think I may have lost a small amount of mucus plug this morning, but I'm not positive. I was having sharp crotch pains last night. Between that and Dr. Google, that is my conclusion. No blood though or I would be headed to get checked out. How long, in your experience, is it between the start of that and labor starting? I still have 3.5 weeks til my c-section. Just curious!


----------



## Kiamaria83

Sorry sandy I don't know, my waters were the first to go and I didn't lose the plug until I was quite far into labour. Cass might be more help?


----------



## brunettebimbo

No rice, no cereal just straight on to "proper" food! Tristan loved it :)

I didn't lose my plug until I was already in labour. Sorry I can't help any more!


----------



## goldstns

We started w cereal at 4.5 months because she started waking at night and always seemed hungry


----------



## clynn11

I started losing little bits of clear plug at 39w5d. Large parts of clear plug from 40w5d-41 weeks. Morning of 41w3d lost bloody plug which continued all through that day and the next. Contractions started about 40 hours after first sight of bloody plug.


----------



## Disneybaby26

Never saw a plug, just splash!!!!! Lol


----------



## frsttimemama

Me neither, Kara! Lol. That's why it's foreign territory for me.

I am seriously considering taking off a week earlier than originally planned.. so 9/5 would be the last day. I hate to, but everything is getting so much harder. Between that, the plug, and I am 97.85% sure I had some real contractions for the first time today, I feel like I may need to do that. And get things ready and the house ready like I want, and maybe a little rest. And appointments.. Idk. Hubby wants me to. I kinda want to.. just scary for me.


----------



## Ingodshand

Do it Sandy, you will not regret having extra time to rest before the baby gets here!


----------



## jury3

frsttimemama said:


> What is the baby led weaning? I am not familiar with any of it, even "traditional". I'm starting to freak a bit about all the things I don't know..

Yeah, it's basically just giving the baby what you eat without blending it up. Seems like a lot of people start with avocado. They just slice it up and give to them. 
Don't freak out about what you don't know! Your pediatrician tells you the really important things usually lol Besides that, you kind of take things one step at a time. If someone mentions something I don't know about or mention milestones, then I usually google it to see when it needs to happen and what I need to be doing. I felt pretty overwhelmed by all that at first too. I'd spent so much time learning how to become pregnant that I felt like I knew nothing about what to do when the kids actually got here lol
And...I agree with Sarah, extra time off is great! You won't regret taking that time.


----------



## brunettebimbo

I agree with Julie. Health professionals are there to help and guide plus we will all help where we can. It was my Health Visitor who suggested BLW. I'd never heard of it before then. I'm terrified about having a newborn again and having Tristan too. How do I split myself between 2 without pushing Tristan out etc?


----------



## Lotalaughs16

so no jarred baby food? OMG I had no idea about this BLW or traditional weaning...I'm so glad I have you ladies to learn from before I even have to worry about any type of weaning lol

Sandy, I think you should stop work early...let your body rest and get ready for baby :)

Today is my intake appt and also an u/s as a follow up!! I had my first real wave of nausea yesterday after dinner...I was convinced I was going to puke everything I had eaten but luckily it all stayed down! We're still trying to find a way to tell the hubs parents :/ they are in Brazil so I really want to video chat when we tell them so i can see their reaction but the computer is broken and there doesnt seem to be any real urgency for them to get it fixed so my hubby is going to tell his cousin today so she can get on it and get a new computer/or borrow someone elses. I'm getting so impatient!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Nope none. I personally wouldn't use jarred food even if I was doing traditional. I like to know what's going in the food :) There are a few really good company's that I have used the odd ones as emergencies, Ella's Kitchen being the best in my opinion and Heinz being the worst!

Hope your appointment goes well :)


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Morning ladies! 

I've never heard of BLW but I will have to look into it. 

This is my last week of maternity leave... Where did time go? I am so sad. 

In better news, Harper slept for 9 hours straight last night!! Holy cow. She ate 6oz before bed and it must have done the trick!! 

Her 2 month shots are tomorrow and I'm dreading it. I bought some Tylenol for afterwards so hopefully we can stay ahead of any fever.


----------



## TTCaWee1

I give jarred food. I give her fresh too but mostly jarred. I buy the organic stuff - Ella's kitchen, plum organics, and earths best. We have oatmeal cereal till she learned how to eat. She got quite constipated with it so we just do fruits in the morning and a veggie at night or a combo at night.


----------



## brunettebimbo

That's the other one I liked! Organix. :)

Hope the jabs go well!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Harper's two month pictures
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 54.7 KB
Views: 0


----------



## brunettebimbo

Beautiful :)


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Hmmmm didn't post the others...
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 56.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## wavescrash

brunettebimbo said:


> I'm terrified about having a newborn again and having Tristan too. How do I split myself between 2 without pushing Tristan out etc?

I was so worried about this as Hannah was 22 months old when Leah was born but honestly, you just fall into a routine that works. Hannah did well playing by herself when I had to feed Leah and has become pretty helpful when I need her to grab something for me or will try to talk to Leah & calm her down if I'm in another room doing something. 



TTCaWee1 said:


> I give jarred food. I give her fresh too but mostly jarred. I buy the organic stuff - Ella's kitchen, plum organics, and earths best. We have oatmeal cereal till she learned how to eat. She got quite constipated with it so we just do fruits in the morning and a veggie at night or a combo at night.

I give jarred food too. Did with Hannah as well. We use Gerber and Beech Nut as it's cheaper and a friend gave me tons of it for free. But I do buy all the healthier/more organic brands when I find a good deal on it. She's been on solids less than a month but we do half a jar after her morning bottle and half a jar before her last bottle. Did cereal for not even a week before switching to sweet potatoes. We didn't start her on any solids until the day before she turned 5 months and she took to it very quickly unlike Hannah who had trouble grasping the concept but we started her at 4 months. 



frsttimemama said:


> How long, in your experience, is it between the start of that and labor starting? I still have 3.5 weeks til my c-section. Just curious!

I was 3.5 cm dilated for like 2-3 weeks and lost bits of my plug all throughout that time period, sometimes with blood, sometimes without. Never went into labor and made it to my c/s date. Since your plug regenerates, I wouldn't worry too much unless you have bloody show or an increase in frequency of contractions.


----------



## TTCaWee1

Sandy I didn't lose mine until I got to the hospital and my water had already broke. I was 1 cm dilated


----------



## frsttimemama

Thanks for all the input ladies! Just makes me anxious when new things happen, especially with my previous experience. I decided to listen to hubby, who is pretty adamant about the 5th being my last day. 

Harper is adorable! !

Brittney, how was your appointment?

We will probably do a combination of jarred and home made baby food I think.


----------



## Lotalaughs16

I'm about to go to my appt right now, u/s is at 1:45 and intake is at 2:15 :)


----------



## clynn11

Fx brittney!!!


----------



## TTCaWee1

Good luck Brittney! Grandparents day is sept 7. You could send something to them for that day and tell them not to open it until that Sunday. 

Harper is adorable.


----------



## goldstns

Harper is cute!!!

OK- lots going on in my world, just haven't had a minute to tell ya'll... Well, Alia's OLD day care got it LOTS of trouble since we called social service on them! Apparently the toddler room (1-2 years olds) was deemed not appropriate for their age group. So they have to do MAJOR construction in the room (like add walls...). So they had to KICK out 10 families for 30 days! Meanwhile, our fav teacher might lose her job (I think I already told y'all this), however, she said she wants to quit anyways. We got a call Friday afternoon asking if Alia can start her new day care on Monday. So now Alia is at her new daycare. We kinda felt like we were kicked out. Weather it is for kids to move around while the construction is going on OR it is because we are the ones that called them in and they got in BIG trouble. Anyways, today was Alia's first day at her new daycare (that is a stones throw from my office!!). Lets just say I haven't worked AT ALL today, I have been playing with her at daycare ALL day! DH called my cell and told me to get back to work... because I was up there for 1.5 hours this morning. Anyways... I asked the assistant director if they were hiring and they are (not for Alia's room though). I know my fav teacher wants to get a new job! So I told the assistant director about my fav teacher and she said OMG another family told me about her too (another family was in Alia's old class room before too, so I know who it is). She said, she must be great... please have her call me! So I forward that info to my fav teacher... I PRAY she works at the day care soon.... ALIA would love visits from her!


----------



## Lotalaughs16

I still have a little bean in my belly!! I saw the heartbeat...its getting so real! Next appt is with the doc on sept 12 and my next u/s is oct 3...I'm giving myself permission to officially get EXCITED!


----------



## clynn11

Yay! So happy for you :)


----------



## Disneybaby26

Awesome news Brittney!!

We got horrible news today that our daycare lady is closing in order to be able to take care of her ill father. I was pretty devistate and panicked! I just got used to this lady! So I had to call around and it's almost impossible to find an infant spot on such short notice around here but we did find someone and interviewed tonight. Kay starts on Monday. Such an upheaval, and a little more expensive ($800/month) but I'm glad we found someone we liked!

Turing the big 3-0 in a few hours-yikes!

Blood draw Weds morning-really hoping for good results since I have zero symptoms besides being tired. I really though my boobs would have hurt by now...they say every pregnancy is different, just trying to hold in to that!


----------



## Disneybaby26

Oh!!! And we went for shots today! Up to 11lbs 11oz (15%) and 24 inches (50%)!! I was so glad she's finally above the 5th percentile for weight! Yay!!


----------



## clynn11

Had our newborn photoshoot yesterday. Sneak peek!
 



Attached Files:







11276_817153814982519_8565391578194969709_n.jpg
File size: 36.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## clynn11

Kara- Great about Makaylas weight! FX for great numbers on Wednesday! I had no symptoms until 6 weeks. Have you tested again for line progression, or just waiting for betas?


----------



## brunettebimbo

Brittney that's fantastic news :)

Kara I had really sore boobs with Tristan but they've hardly hurt at all this time!


----------



## clynn11

Almost 20 weeks BB!!! Can't believe you're already almost half way there!


----------



## frsttimemama

Brittney, that is great!! Yayyy! :)

Kara, glad she's getting bigger. I don't remem be having lots of symptoms besides being tired this time, and not much more than that the first time. Fx for great numbers. Have you tested again? 

Cassidy, soooo cute! I can't wait! 

Afm, I either have allergies or cold number 4 this summer. Miserable. Again. And almost as big as a barn. With lots of hours to work this week. Yay. Love it.


----------



## jury3

Kara-She makes mine seem like chunkers! lol They are 14 and 14.7! Glad you found another babysitter!

Nikki-Hopefully she gets the job! I would love to have these guys that close to me...


----------



## Cowgirl07

Happy birthday Kara and Britt! 
I love all the pictures! 
Sandy I hope little man stays put for awhile. 
Great news about the US Brittney!


----------



## Lotalaughs16

Happy Birthday Kara! Glad you found another sitter, thats stressful! 

Zuri is so cute!!

Harper is too!!

I can't wait to post pics of my little one :)


----------



## goldstns

Happy bday Kara! What state do u live in? I'm jealous your sitter is so cheap...we r paying $1117/month


----------



## wavescrash

Leah's 2 bottom teeth finally broke though over the last couple of days.
 



Attached Files:







1.jpg
File size: 20.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## brunettebimbo

clynn11 said:


> Almost 20 weeks BB!!! Can't believe you're already almost half way there!

I know, I can't believe it either! Still doesn't feel real and still so scared. I love this little boy in my belly so so much already!


----------



## Kiamaria83

Great news brittney. 
Happy birthday girls. 
I'm too tired to type anything else so off to bed for me


----------



## Ingodshand

Congrats on a perfect heartbeat Brittany!

Happy birthday girls!!!!

Evan is huge compared to you guys! 16 pounds 12 ounces and 26.5 inches long!


----------



## Disneybaby26

Thanks for the birthday wishes girls!

Test line was about as dark as the control on Saturday so there was definitely progression. Beta in the morning!

Nikki-Connecticut. Everything here is outrageously expensive. Here our facility type daycares are between $1300-$1600 a month. We really wanted a more personal home based daycare though, a little harder to find but also a little less expensive around $800-$1200 per month.


----------



## goldstns

Ahhh I get the difference Kara. We never looked into that. Maybe I should. Yay darker line!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Kara good luck with your beta :)

I'm 20 weeks today. I can't believe I'm half way there! Got a scan in just over an hour. I'm nervous but excited!


----------



## Kiamaria83

Good luck bb , everything will be just fine


----------



## brunettebimbo

Here's my precious boy :cloud9:
He is perfect :)

https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh70/kjordanj/Snapbucket/11D8B843-F6BD-48DF-8A47-8D619F7477A2_zpsuc4f2h8y.jpg


----------



## Disneybaby26

So cute BB, love it mama!!


----------



## Lotalaughs16

love the pic bb!! I can't believe you're already half way there!!

Kara, good luck with the bloodwork today, I felt much better once I had nice line progression. I think in total I took about 20 tests lol


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

I only pay $525 per month for at home care here in Maryland. We can't really afford more than that.


----------



## clynn11

Beautiful scan pic BB!!

Zuri is 2 weeks old today. I can't believe it!


----------



## frsttimemama

Bb, great picture! :)

Happy 2 weeks Zuri!

I am shocked at how much daycare costs where you guys live. I guess I don't know how much it is here though. 

Sorry I haven't been on much. I am sick.. AGAIN. Ugh! Dr gave me an antibiotic today thankfully. I'm not dilated at all. :( I feel like I am never going to have this baby, even though my c-section is only 3 weeks from tomorrow. Crazy pregnant lady hormones.


----------



## goldstns

I should look into at home care!

I feel guilty...like I altered Alia's life too much and she's mad. She won't sleep at her new daycare. Her butt is a mess and she screams in pain! I just feel bad!


----------



## Disneybaby26

:( I'm sorry Nikki-I'm sure she will adjust soon!

Happy two weeks Zuri!!

Daycare expense is no joke...gonna be extra fun when it's $1600/month for two...Yikes! I just figure well be really poor for 3 years instead of half poor for like 6 LOL


----------



## frsttimemama

I feel so awful today. Like ugh. If I didn't have so much to do before leave, I'd call in sick and go back to bed. I hope I am better in 3 weeks to meet this little guy!


----------



## Lotalaughs16

aww sandy...I'm sorry you're feeling so awful. I hope these next 3 weeks fly by for you and you can be enjoying youre time with your sweet baby boy :)


----------



## goldstns

Sorry sandy...feel better!

Well, DH wants to call it a first and I am holding off a tiny bit.... but baby girl did a TINY crawl last night!! We were doing tummy time at home and she was on her hands and knees and moved like an inch and then fell onto her tummy again. what a big girl!


----------



## Lotalaughs16

OMG! That's great Nikki!!


----------



## Disneybaby26

Awe Nikki, that's awesome!!!

When did Alia start giggling? My husband can't wait for that-I told him we aren't funny enough! ;)

Beta came back at 1200! 31 hour doubling time!! :) first u/s is Sept 15th @ 7 weeks4days!


----------



## Lotalaughs16

Yay Kara!!! Congrats!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Hope you feel better soon Sandy :hugs:
Nikki that's brilliant, I love those milestones!
Kara amazing news :happydance:


----------



## Kiamaria83

Kara, fab news .
Nikki she's growing so fast. Each milestone is so exciting.


----------



## goldstns

Kara- awesome numbers! Congrats. I think around 4months... But can't totally remember. But we had to tickle her to get it out. Tickle the lower part of her rib. Also "throwing" (she never leaves r hands) above our head with our hands on her waist makes her laugh.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Yay Kara!! Great numbers!!

And yay Alia!!!


----------



## goldstns

Got my prolactin levels taken...48.8 and they want under 20. So not bad seeing that they used to be in the 100s. So on meds now. So getting body ready for #2!!!


----------



## HWPG

hi gals!
i love reading about all the different things that are happening in our lives - milestones and medicines and day care and work and stuff.
Alek is one month old - wha?! i really need to buckle down and start looking for daycare/nanny. we're looking at around $800/month for 3 days a week care. things are going ok - we're starting to get into the swing of "newborn" life - although not such a newborn anymore. but the schedule and sleeplessness or how to navigate better sleep. OH and i ahve had it out a couple times - mostly over the fact that our lives changed overnight and how we are coping with it differently - but overall it's working. i'm nursing (sucks!) and pumping and we've introduced a bottle which is wonderful - OH can feed Alek (which he loves to do!) and so can other people, i get a break, and i continue to pump and store my milk. we even bought a freezer for the basement just to store my milk in - it's crazy how much i already have, yet also how quickly i know it can be depleted. he eats about 4.5 oz each feeding (every 3 hours). and i would bet he's over 10lbs at this point. 
it's been a wild ride - no one can prepare you for it - but i love him each day and more and more. :)


----------



## frsttimemama

Great to hear from you Mirolee! 

Yay Kara! 

Great news Nikki :)

I'm still hanging in there. Just miserable being sick and pregnant both. Otherwise, I'm ok. :)


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Same here Mirolee-- we've had our share of fights. Life really does change over night!!!


----------



## goldstns

Hey Mirolee!!! Missed you! It gets easier! 

Well my friend/neighbor/pharmacist/mother of 2 recommended we let Alia sleep without a diaper to help her rash. So we did that last night... thank god I am only cleaning up after pee (not poop). However, this morning she looked WAY better! I have the day off (like a REAL day off), Alia is at day care and DH is at work, so I am cleaning up after the pee mess from sleeping naked. We have a long weekend that I think we will continue this and hopefully it will be gone by Tuesday when she's back to school/we are back to work.

So alia's new schedule is 5 days a week at day care (not the 4 days we were doing before). DH and I still work 9 hr days and take every other Friday off. However, with daycare assistance that they offer the price for 4 days a week was the same as 5 days a week for us (basically 1 day a week is covered under the assistance). So every other Friday I get a FULL DAY OFF! However, guilty mommy over here feels bad leaving her at day care when I am home, so I am sure there will be times I pick her up early or just not send her in so I can have mommy/daughter time. And I wont feel guilty financially because we aren't really paying for the day anyways. However, today I needed a mommy alone day, so DH took her to day care.


----------



## jury3

Disneybaby26 said:


> Awe Nikki, that's awesome!!!
> 
> When did Alia start giggling? My husband can't wait for that-I told him we aren't funny enough! ;)
> 
> Beta came back at 1200! 31 hour doubling time!! :) first u/s is Sept 15th @ 7 weeks4days!

Yay! Congrats!!! So excited for you :)
G and O are both giggling. The first time for both was when my mom was here at the beginning of Aug. She got the first giggle out of both of them! I was so jealous lol But she doesn't get to see them much so that was pretty special for her. After that they didn't give them up to easily, they've just started to giggle much easier the last week or so. Liv likes to be tossed in the air, both like to be tickled. Mom got the first out of G by putting this foot to his chest, now they both giggle for that...I can make it like they are kicking themselves and they think it's pretty funny. Liv likes the attack kisses to the neck lol



goldstns said:


> Got my prolactin levels taken...48.8 and they want under 20. So not bad seeing that they used to be in the 100s. So on meds now. So getting body ready for #2!!!

Exciting! Liv gets bad diaper rash with pampers. So, we started using natural versions...we've used Huggies pure and natural and they were fine, but seventh generation or honest are my favorites. These are back ups to the cloth though. We also used coconut oil which seemed to work well. I know disposables can have lots of chemicals and many are bleached, so it could make her booty more sensitive. We still use pampers on G bc my MIL bought a whole bunch before they were born and he's been fine when we use them.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Glad to hear all the babies and Mummy's are doing good :)

I need some food ideas. Wednesday I threw up all day, I don't know if it was pregnancy sickness or a bug but I kept nothing down all day. Thursday I threw up in the morning and I've managed to keep food down since but I'm struggling to eat. Nothing is making me want to eat and when I do I hardly manage any at all. I need to find something to get in me for babies sake. Any ideas please?


----------



## clynn11

Maybe just try some chicken broth or something like that? I had morning sickness through 17 weeks every morning but luckily it was usually just once or twice right when I woke up and then I felt fine. I know that dairy made my MS worse initially so try staying away from that.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Yeh I found that out the hard way :lol: Milkshake is a big no no!
I'm not actually feeling sick at the moment I'm just really struggling to eat if you know what I mean?


----------



## clynn11

Oh ya I totally get that. I had loss of appetite a lit of the time too. Try to eat something with lots of protein and good healthy stuff when you do eat so it makes up for when you're not eating eenough. Broccoli, spinach, lentils, bananas, eggs, oatmeal, oranges, whole grain bread, salmon, avocado, nuts, and Greek yogurt are all highly recommended for pregnant women (eggs need to be cooked all the way through though.. no runny yolks)


----------



## asmcsm

Hey ladies, 
Quick question for those of you with baby girls. I know
It's normal for them to have a little blood in their diaper the first couple days after being born but Lux is 11weeks now and this morning I found a little pink spot about dime size in her pee diaper. Wondering if this is still something common or if I should be taking her to the Dr for a possible UTI?


----------



## goldstns

Ash- is she still drinking your milk? R u having AF? If so it could b your AF hormones in your milk making her have it. If not, I'd call her doc.


----------



## asmcsm

goldstns said:


> Ash- is she still drinking your milk? R u having AF? If so it could b your AF hormones in your milk making her have it. If not, I'd call her doc.

Yes, she is still drinking my milk. I had some bleeding on and off a week or 2 ago but not so sure it was AF.


----------



## Kiamaria83

Bob I'm the same, I am constantly throwing up. The only thing I like is strawberries at the moment. Have you tried a bit of cerial? Don't worry about baby , they get all the nutrients they need, that's partly why you feel so crappy


----------



## goldstns

Could b that Ashlee..but never hurts to check in w doc


----------



## Disneybaby26

I'd call the doc and see what they say Ash, I'd be scared of a UTI.

Nikki-how was Alia acting and how old was she before she cut a tooth? Makayla has been moaning constantlyyyyyy! It's driving me a little crazy!

I looked into the Hyland teething tablets but they have chamomelle and belladonna in them?! Belladonna is an opiate, wtf?! I gave her some Tylenol tonight, I don't know what else to do!


----------



## goldstns

Alia was very cranky. wouldn't go to sleep. crying. screaming. It started when she was 5 months, but her first tooth didn't come until 6 months. Rub your fingers on her gums, you will feel it, sharp/pointy hard feeling. However, they are sometimes in pain before one comes. We tried hyland (doc ok-ed it) and it didn't really do anything for Alia. CHILDREN Tylenol was the best for her (2.5 mL under 6 months, 3.7 mL now that shes over 6 months). There was a point we could tell when Tylenol was wearing off and it was like every 4 hours on the dot. Doc said the amount of Tylenol she was getting wouldn't hurt her liver/kidney (which ever it is). Our doc said no oral gel.

Date night to our favorite restaurant (Bone Fish Grill) tonight for our 2 year anniversary!! SIL is babysitting... hopefully not late like last time.


----------



## frsttimemama

Ash, I'd call the doc, too. Sounds like maybe a UTI, but I'm certainly no expert!

Kara, what about like the cool teething rings, too? 

Nikki, happy anniversary. 

AFM, I'm still here. Still pregnant. Still sick. Had a contraction last night. It was horrible! I'm pretty sure I never had contractions when I was in labor. At least not any that were going to do anything to get that baby outta there. Geesh! Last antibiotic today, and I don't feel any better. Worse maybe. Hubby thinks bronchitis. Yuck. Trying to hold out to see my doc again Wednesday though. Trying to find the energy to clean, but so far, the closest I have come is Pinteresting with coffee in hand. Haha.


----------



## goldstns

Last night was so enjoyable. 

so if any of your babies get a diaper rash I recommend letting them sleep without a diaper. Yes, its a mess in the morning, but its the only thing that's helped Alia.... And its working well!


----------



## Disneybaby26

So as you had a nice night Nikki, happy anniversary!!

Sandy-I was sick like that when I went into labor it was awful!! There was none of that "in through your nose out through your mouth" bs!! Lol! I hope you feel better soon!!!

Makayla is a cranky moaning mess, hopefully it passes soon!


----------



## frsttimemama

And I'm still miserable sick. I can't breath, hear, or be energetic. It's great. I'm whiny. And over it. Lol. And I have to clean because we are having house guests next weekend. Love them, but just not loving cleaning. Lol. On a bright note, it's finally baby month! 17 days!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Nikki I hope you had a great anniversary! 
Sandy I hope you feel better soon. 
Kara that's crazy how can they give that to kids. 
Sorry for anyone I missed. 
Afm the search for an re is on. We have it narrowed down to two.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

By some crazy stroke of luck, my HR lady told me I still have another week of maternity leave. So I'm not going back until the 15th!!!! Soooo happy!!!

Harper is 10 weeks today. She's just recently started pulling blankets and bibs up to her mouth. She smiles a ton, and is finally okay with the car seat. Yay!!!!


----------



## Kiamaria83

Hi girls. 
That's awesome Britt. &#128512;
Nikki how's alia? 
Sandy how are you feeling ? 
Had a crappy day today, I had a routine midwife appt and I mentioned baby wasn't moving as much so had to go to hospital and get hooked up to machines for hours. All is good but baby is breech . They have said they will give baby 2 weeks to move but if not they will attempt to spin baby. They also said they advise you to still have a vaginal birth. Do any of you girls have any experience with this ? I can't believe I'm 34 weeks tomorrow .


----------



## brunettebimbo

My Mum had my brother vaginally breech and had no problems :)


----------



## frsttimemama

Brit, that's awesome! 

Collette, I feel lousy. Thanks for asking. Sorry baby is breech! Hopefully baby turns!

I have cleaned ALL day.. closets, pantry, my car.. and still not happy with it. Ugh. Lol. Anyone know if any teeth whitening products are safe while pregnant? I am wanting to whiten before baby is born.. just don't want to hurt him.


----------



## clynn11

Sorry baby is breech Colette, fingers crossed they flip!

Sorry you're feeling crappy Sandy :hugs: Not sure about the teeth whitening.


----------



## goldstns

Good luck Collett. IV never heard of that.

alia's butt is looking much better thanks to naked sleeping. Cleaning up wasn't fun!

we had a wonderful dinner...i love that man! 

we spent the day carpet cleaning with a machine we rented from home depot. Tomorrow we r mopping. Getting floors ready for the crawler.

best thing ever: Alia said "mamma"!!!!!!!!!! However its not yet associated with me. Grandma said the old wives tale is that if baby says mamma first then your next baby is a girl....NO we want a boy!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Nikki my first word was mama, I then had a sister whose first word was no, then my brother was born lol


----------



## Disneybaby26

My first word was shit!...then came my sister ;)


----------



## goldstns

Haha...u all crack me up.


----------



## frsttimemama

Thanks Cass! How are you guys doing? Yikes

Nikki, glad Alia is better. I've never heard that.. hm!

I just have to get through the next 4 days.. then maternity leave begins. Thank goodness. I have no energy, and I may have to work night shift tomorrow night after I work my day shift.. boo. I did 3 am to 1 pm Friday and it about did me in.. lol.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Has anyone had small vibrations low down in the bump that lasts a few seconds? I never had it with Tristan.


----------



## frsttimemama

No, sorry BB!

And on to day 9 of respiratory infection. I really wanted to stay in bed. All day. Lol.


----------



## goldstns

Bb- maybe hiccups?

dh and I aren't fans of this daycare... It better get better! We walled in at 655am this morning and the director says "we aren't open til 7am, you need to keep Alia until then." omg what a bitch...she could have said good morning or the word please.


----------



## brunettebimbo

I'm not sure because it's like a constant vibration :wacko:


----------



## Disneybaby26

I swear I had that sometimes BB!!! Maybe little muscle spasms but I swear I know what you're talking about!

Rachel-where are you!?! :)


----------



## goldstns

My grandma twice wished us a happy anniversary for dh and I and Alia and "your next baby". Apparently she thinks I'm Prego?


----------



## TTCaWee1

I'm here. Reading along. Nothing new or exciting to post. Ellie is amazing. She's trying to sit. She does pretty good but loses interest and falls over. She's also trying to crawl but can't get herself coordinated so she looks like a worm on a sidewalk.


----------



## Lotalaughs16

Morning Ladies!

I'm going to try to respond to everything...

Nikki, glad you had a good date night/anniversary/ glad alia's butt is better

Sandy, You are so close to the end, I'm sorry you're feeling really lousy -- you can definitely get through 4 days you've got this mama!!

Ash, did you call the doc about Lux's possible UTI?

bb, sorry I have no suggestions about the vibrations...

Katrina, Good luck with the RE...I hope this new chapter bring you new babydust :hugs:

Brit, that's great about your maternity leave!!

Kara, how are you feeling? 

Collette, sorry baby is breech, hope he/she can flip in time!

Cassidy, How are you mama? 

Rachel, good to hear from you! thats awesome that Ellie is trying to sit and crawl, all these babies are growing so fast :)

ok, did I miss anyone??

AFM, I still have very minimal symptoms...which I'm thankful for but at the same time it makes me wonder whats going on in there :wacko: I went shopping this weekend with my mom and we got some maternity clothes because my butt is expanding at a rapid pace! I have a little bump but its still just bloat I think because I've been so constipated lately...I'm wearing dresses all week to try to hide my bloat bump lol...When did you ladies start to get a little bump?? oh we also told my dad's side of the family and at the end of the week we'll tell my mom's side. However we STILL haven't told hubbys family because their computer broke and his cousin is taking forever to borrow a computer from her boyfriend which is kind of annoying because i just want to tell them already!!! We're also onto round 2 of dog training school for Zara because she a little crazy so I'm hoping to get her listening a little better before I get too big because chasing her down the street carrying a large baby bump is just not something I want to get into...other than that, I've got nothing really going on over here.


----------



## goldstns

Brittany- I think ur having a boy, with the lack of ms. I can't remember when I started to show. Maybe 8-10weeks, but I'm a big girl so I think it shows faster.


----------



## asmcsm

Thanks for the suggestions ladies. I did email Lux's ped since she had another little spot in her diaper on Monday and he said that it can be normal in baby girls her age and that it's very unlikely that it's a UTI because she would inconsolably fussy so he said that if she starts to get that way or spotting increases to bring her in but other than that not to worry.


----------



## brunettebimbo

I threw up daily until 18 weeks and I'm having a boy :lol:

I had a bloat bump quite early on. My bump has shrunk recently. I think I way be losing weight :(


----------



## brunettebimbo

Definitely shrinking!

19+3 in the green and today at 21 weeks in the black.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 42.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Ladies familiar with reflux: Harper is coughing a lot! After eating, and if we lay her on her back. I'm getting worried that her reflux may be more serious. Is this normal?? She doesn't seemed bothered by it, but it scares me. Also, immediately after burping her, she will cough like something came up. She's already on Zantac. She doesn't have another appointment until November. If it's harmless, I'll wait, but I have no idea!!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Well girls ntnp went out the window. Monday I have what I assume is o spotting. It was CD 13. Lol my goal is to call the re tomorrow and I'm nervous. Ok honestly scared shitless.


----------



## goldstns

Katrina- praying for u. When I saw re I was scared too, but so worth it.


----------



## TTCaWee1

Britt - she may have outgrown her dosage. Ellie's has been increased a few times already. 

Brittney - I think I popped around 11 weeks. And I didn't get nausea until 6/7 weeks. 

Bb - you def shrunk.


----------



## jury3

CantHrdlyWait said:


> Ladies familiar with reflux: Harper is coughing a lot! After eating, and if we lay her on her back. I'm getting worried that her reflux may be more serious. Is this normal?? She doesn't seemed bothered by it, but it scares me. Also, immediately after burping her, she will cough like something came up. She's already on Zantac. She doesn't have another appointment until November. If it's harmless, I'll wait, but I have no idea!!

I agree with Rachel, maybe she needs her dosage upped since she's bigger now. We haven't changed Grayson's dosage, but I feel like his has improved a little on it's own. I actually tried decreasing the dosage but he seemed fussier, so we left it. Both of mine cough and seem like they have choked on something. Or they will make a face like they ate something that tasted bad. I think it's a combo of learning how to swallow properly and things coming back up a little. It's never been excessive enough for me to worry about it.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Julie. That's exactly what she does!! Sometimes she looks like she's "chewing" something or that something is in her mouth. I wonder if she needs to go in to see someone, or I can just call. I really don't want to go in again. We were just there. Lol


----------



## TTCaWee1

I just called mine when I noticed it wasn't working as well. 

Nikki what did Alias doc say about the puking? Ellie pukes ALL day long. She's gaining weight and happy though so idk. 

Hi Katrina!


----------



## goldstns

Rachel- Both docs (we went for a second opinion) said it is normal until 18 months old to puke like that. They said a muscle at the top of the tummy isn't strong enough to hold food down sometimes. They said if she's not upset and she gaining, then there is nothing wrong with her. They did also listen to her belly to make sure. However, they said it is normal. They said some kids are worse then others. Usually it slows down at 8 months though. Knock on wood, but Alia hasn't had a really bad puking day in a while. However, this morning she spit up 3 times, but small amounts. She turns 8 months tomorrow, so I do think it is getting better around 8 months. Only thing they recommended is to make sure we aren't over feeding her because some babies don't know when to stop eating and that makes them puke. However, seeing as though Alia was only doing it about once a week, I didn't think that was it because she ate the same amount every day.

For those of you (Rachel) that are feeding their babies solids... how many oz? I know Alia is the oldest of the group, but we are feeding her 4oz at 3 meals a day, plus puffs and usually something else small that she can use her fingers with. Daycare, thinks she's still hungry which is why she isn't napping. However, Alia is a BIG girl compared to her older classmates, so I don't wanna over feed her. But thinking about it she was eating that amount since about 6 months old, so I am not sure if I should up it.


----------



## Cowgirl07

October 20th at 3 pm we are going to see the re. 
Nikki couple you maybe up one feeding by a half ounce and see if it makes a difference.


----------



## wavescrash

goldstns said:


> Rachel- Both docs (we went for a second opinion) said it is normal until 18 months old to puke like that. They said a muscle at the top of the tummy isn't strong enough to hold food down sometimes. They said if she's not upset and she gaining, then there is nothing wrong with her. They did also listen to her belly to make sure. However, they said it is normal. They said some kids are worse then others. Usually it slows down at 8 months though. Knock on wood, but Alia hasn't had a really bad puking day in a while. However, this morning she spit up 3 times, but small amounts. She turns 8 months tomorrow, so I do think it is getting better around 8 months. Only thing they recommended is to make sure we aren't over feeding her because some babies don't know when to stop eating and that makes them puke. However, seeing as though Alia was only doing it about once a week, I didn't think that was it because she ate the same amount every day.
> 
> For those of you (Rachel) that are feeding their babies solids... how many oz? I know Alia is the oldest of the group, but we are feeding her 4oz at 3 meals a day, plus puffs and usually something else small that she can use her fingers with. Daycare, thinks she's still hungry which is why she isn't napping. However, Alia is a BIG girl compared to her older classmates, so I don't wanna over feed her. But thinking about it she was eating that amount since about 6 months old, so I am not sure if I should up it.

Hannah spit up a lot as a baby and didn't outgrow it until around a year. Everyone told me she would outgrow it by 9 months so imagine my disappointment when she didn't. Leah spits up like crazy too. I gave up on the Zantac because it didn't seem to make any difference.

As for the feedings, she's only getting a jar a day (half in the morning, half at night) and no snacks (Puffs, etc.) I still offer her full bottles. She gets 7oz every 4 hours. She'll get half a jar of food an hour after her morning bottle and gets half a jar of food an hour before her last bottle.


----------



## goldstns

ok ladies, I need to buy Alia and nice dress (I'm having fun looking!). Anyways, it needs to have some sort of sleeve to cover her shoulders, not white and keep in mind it is fall/cold-ish. I was going to use the dress for 2 occasions. 1. a wedding on Sept 20th in Chicago (evening) and 2. her naming ceremony in a Jewish temple in Cleveland in mid Oct (night). Here are a few.... opinions? Feel free to show me some too....

https://www.amazon.com/Pettigirl-Gi...1_73?s=apparel&ie=UTF8&qid=1409859781&sr=1-73

https://www.amazon.com/AMJ-Dresses-...&qid=undefined&sr=1-6&keywords=infant+dresses

https://www1.macys.com/shop/product...=PAGEINDEX=5&sp=5&spc=1563&ruleId=&slotId=178

https://www.amazon.com/Rare-Edition...409852279&sr=1-935&keywords=baby+girl+dresses

https://www.amazon.com/Youngland-Ba...584&sr=8-8&keywords=baby+dresses+12+18+months

https://www.amazon.com/Nannette-Bab...d&sr=8-131&keywords=baby+dresses+12+18+months


----------



## goldstns

wavescrash said:


> goldstns said:
> 
> 
> Rachel- Both docs (we went for a second opinion) said it is normal until 18 months old to puke like that. They said a muscle at the top of the tummy isn't strong enough to hold food down sometimes. They said if she's not upset and she gaining, then there is nothing wrong with her. They did also listen to her belly to make sure. However, they said it is normal. They said some kids are worse then others. Usually it slows down at 8 months though. Knock on wood, but Alia hasn't had a really bad puking day in a while. However, this morning she spit up 3 times, but small amounts. She turns 8 months tomorrow, so I do think it is getting better around 8 months. Only thing they recommended is to make sure we aren't over feeding her because some babies don't know when to stop eating and that makes them puke. However, seeing as though Alia was only doing it about once a week, I didn't think that was it because she ate the same amount every day.
> 
> For those of you (Rachel) that are feeding their babies solids... how many oz? I know Alia is the oldest of the group, but we are feeding her 4oz at 3 meals a day, plus puffs and usually something else small that she can use her fingers with. Daycare, thinks she's still hungry which is why she isn't napping. However, Alia is a BIG girl compared to her older classmates, so I don't wanna over feed her. But thinking about it she was eating that amount since about 6 months old, so I am not sure if I should up it.
> 
> Hannah spit up a lot as a baby and didn't outgrow it until around a year. Everyone told me she would outgrow it by 9 months so imagine my disappointment when she didn't. Leah spits up like crazy too. I gave up on the Zantac because it didn't seem to make any difference.
> 
> As for the feedings, she's only getting a jar a day (half in the morning, half at night) and no snacks (Puffs, etc.) I still offer her full bottles. She gets 7oz every 4 hours. She'll get half a jar of food an hour after her morning bottle and gets half a jar of food an hour before her last bottle.Click to expand...

Thanks waves. Ya on top of her solids, Alia gets 4 bottles of milk at 6oz. Sometimes she leave an oz in the bottle too. How big (in oz) is your "jar" of food? Also how many bottles does she get of 7oz/day?


----------



## wavescrash

You're coming to Cleveland??

I like the one from Macy's best.


----------



## wavescrash

goldstns said:


> wavescrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> goldstns said:
> 
> 
> Rachel- Both docs (we went for a second opinion) said it is normal until 18 months old to puke like that. They said a muscle at the top of the tummy isn't strong enough to hold food down sometimes. They said if she's not upset and she gaining, then there is nothing wrong with her. They did also listen to her belly to make sure. However, they said it is normal. They said some kids are worse then others. Usually it slows down at 8 months though. Knock on wood, but Alia hasn't had a really bad puking day in a while. However, this morning she spit up 3 times, but small amounts. She turns 8 months tomorrow, so I do think it is getting better around 8 months. Only thing they recommended is to make sure we aren't over feeding her because some babies don't know when to stop eating and that makes them puke. However, seeing as though Alia was only doing it about once a week, I didn't think that was it because she ate the same amount every day.
> 
> For those of you (Rachel) that are feeding their babies solids... how many oz? I know Alia is the oldest of the group, but we are feeding her 4oz at 3 meals a day, plus puffs and usually something else small that she can use her fingers with. Daycare, thinks she's still hungry which is why she isn't napping. However, Alia is a BIG girl compared to her older classmates, so I don't wanna over feed her. But thinking about it she was eating that amount since about 6 months old, so I am not sure if I should up it.
> 
> Hannah spit up a lot as a baby and didn't outgrow it until around a year. Everyone told me she would outgrow it by 9 months so imagine my disappointment when she didn't. Leah spits up like crazy too. I gave up on the Zantac because it didn't seem to make any difference.
> 
> As for the feedings, she's only getting a jar a day (half in the morning, half at night) and no snacks (Puffs, etc.) I still offer her full bottles. She gets 7oz every 4 hours. She'll get half a jar of food an hour after her morning bottle and gets half a jar of food an hour before her last bottle.Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks waves. Ya on top of her solids, Alia gets 4 bottles of milk at 6oz. Sometimes she leave an oz in the bottle too. How big (in oz) is your "jar" of food? Also how many bottles does she get of 7oz/day?Click to expand...

The jars are 4oz and 4.25oz. The stage 2 jars. She has 4 bottles a day. Sometimes she'll leave an ounce though. My cousin's daughter is just 2 months older than Leah and said once she introduced solids, her daughter went down to 4-5oz bottles instead. Not sure how much she was getting (solids/day per feeding) but just know she cut back on her formula.


----------



## goldstns

Two more...
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product//B00DPVDMSI/ref=twister_dp_update?ie=UTF8&psc=1

https://www.amazon.com/Collection-B...d_sbs_a_2?ie=UTF8&refRID=15P44SQTW5SSPENYCA4E


----------



## goldstns

Ya, my extended family lives in Cleveland (Shaker/Beachwood area). I grew up in Cleve (Shaker). My grandma is hosting a naming ceremony for Alia and a big party (Jewish traditions). We are going Oct 17-20.


----------



## wavescrash

Oh okay, that's right. I remember you mentioning that before because my photographer is in Shaker Hts.


----------



## goldstns

ya, remember you were also going to shove my brother/SIL baby back in my SIL if it was born on my bday.... oh my frustrations when I wasn't prego and she was. HAHA!


----------



## TTCaWee1

Ellie has 1/2 jar or pouch an hour after first bottle. Sometimes she eats the entire thing. They are 3.5-4oz. For dinner she gets an entire jar or pouch, sometimes a little more if she's still hungry. We only do 2 meals right now. She also gets 4-5 5oz bottles a day.


----------



## Disneybaby26

Nikki I looooooove the green one, I like the Macys one second best! :) they're all cute though!!!


----------



## TTCaWee1

I like the green one best, silver one second


----------



## wavescrash

goldstns said:


> ya, remember you were also going to shove my brother/SIL baby back in my SIL if it was born on my bday.... oh my frustrations when I wasn't prego and she was. HAHA!

hahahha yes, i remember now.


----------



## frsttimemama

I feel like I have been kinda MIA. Sorry. Just working lots and exhausted lots. Lol. Hope you are all well. :)


----------



## jury3

CantHrdlyWait said:


> Julie. That's exactly what she does!! Sometimes she looks like she's "chewing" something or that something is in her mouth. I wonder if she needs to go in to see someone, or I can just call. I really don't want to go in again. We were just there. Lol

You should be able to just call. They already know what the problem is. I would just call and ask if they think it might need to be increased. Our ped told us to start at .8mL and if that wasn't working to increase to 1mL and if that wasn't working to increase to 1.2mL...we ended up at 1.2mL and luckily that seems to have done it lol


----------



## Lotalaughs16

Nikki...I like the Macy's Bonnie Baby and the Amazon Youngland (black and white with red flowers)...I bet its so fun dressing a little girl!!!


----------



## TTCaWee1

We started at 1ml when she was 9 lbs. went up to 1.4 at 13 lbs then 2 ml at 16 lbs. Ellie's reflux is horrible. She cries and makes horrible faces when it's not working. I'm hoping she outgrows it soon. I changed her nipple flow to see if that decreases her puking and so far the past 2 days have been far less pukey. I think she's in a growth spurt again. She's already outgrowing some 6 month outfits and she's eating a ton!


----------



## goldstns

Rachel- my doc said reflux peaks at 6 months and then gets better.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Girls, please can I be really cheeky? Please can you sign this epetition? One of my friends friends son died because of a cot bumper. His Mum is trying to ban the sale of them. She needs 10k signatures! https://submissions.epetitions.direct.gov.uk/petitions/54991


----------



## Cowgirl07

Can't sign it Bb, it says to sign you must be a UK resident or live partially in the UK


----------



## brunettebimbo

Bummer! Thanks for trying :)


----------



## goldstns

Oh no bb...how did that happen? Was it mesh?


----------



## TTCaWee1

So quiet.....


----------



## Cowgirl07

I know so quiet.


----------



## goldstns

We did our last camping trip this past weekend... No phone service. But I'm back.

Alia has top teeth coming in. Can't tell if its 2 or 4. Well see soon. They came through. She's doing way better then she did with bottom two.


----------



## clynn11

Katrina- how are you feeling?! You're in the 2WW now right?! Lol

Brittney- How are you feeling mamas? When is your next scan?!

Kara- How are you feeling?! Lol. When are you planning on announcing to everyone this time? Excited for you and think it's cool you're trying to stay team yellow. I really would like to eventually.. but feel like until I have one of each I'd be way too freaking impatient to wait lol. Is DH super excited?! 

Nikki- Can't believe Alia is over 8 months old. WTF?! Where has the time gone?! So crazy.

Sandy- Eeeek the day is creeping up quickly!!! Excited for you and can't wait to see your babe!

Colette- How are you? You're staying team yellow too right? Do you have any intuition?

AFM, we're doing great here. Zuri is such a laid back and chill baby. I feel like we got so lucky with how 'easy' she is. I just adore her so much. <3 Here's some pics from her newborn photoshoot at 11 days old. And then the last 2 pics are from yesterday.. she's grown so much! 4 weeks old on Wednesday and 1 month old on Saturday! Ahhh!
 



Attached Files:







10646866_1553719158184641_7758715444818664391_n.jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 1









10647027_1553719171517973_2265938165543302995_n.jpg
File size: 30.4 KB
Views: 1









10659244_1553719281517962_3867647644312092339_n.jpg
File size: 20.7 KB
Views: 1









1522146_890265794335507_8468432019858887295_n.jpg
File size: 35 KB
Views: 1









10574423_890265611002192_857742749451058977_n.jpg
File size: 28.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## brunettebimbo

Nikki I think it was a padded decorative one. It's happened a few times in the UK. I know they are illegal in some countries, I'm hoping they soon will be in the UK too!

Lovely pictures of Zuri :)


----------



## frsttimemama

Thanks Cass! Zuri is adorable!! :) I'm almost down to single digits really (I'm not counting the day of so.. 10 days! Eeeeek!)

Nikki, I feel bad, but I said I was done camping for the season. We have a camper, but it's so much work and I just don't have the energy for it. Lame, I know! How is camping with a baby? Any tips or tricks?

Rachel, how is Ellie? How is her reflux?

BB, how are you feeling?

I feel bad, but I saw that Princess Kate is pregnant and how it's "breaking news".. and while I'm happy for them, I don't feel like it's "breaking news".. 

I'm *finally* starting to feel better for the most part, except this lingering bronchitis-y cough that better go away before I have a C-section of my guts will be ripped apart for sure! Lol. Maternity leave started today officially. Weird. I have a million and one things I want to do, but first on my list is a trip to the grocery store. I have 2103982 coupons to use. We'll see how that goes. I totally scored 6 free bottles of Pantene over the weekend with my mad couponing skills! ;) I *think* I'll get 3 free cans of shaving gel today when I go. It's better if I go when hubby is at work. He gets a tad impatient when I walk up and down alllll of the aisles sifting through, matching things up. ;) Then I have a hot date with the house. It needs some attention! Hope you all have a great Monday!


----------



## Lotalaughs16

Happy Monday Ladies!

Cass, I'm feeling great still, just really tired...I have my first prenatal appt on friday so I'm hoping to hear the hb on the doppler and my next scan is October 3rd. I'm excited that the u/s will look more like a baby is not a blob lol I can't believe Zuri is almost a month already! She's so adorable and I'm glad you're enjoying motherhood!

Sandy, Happy first day of maternity leave :) Sounds like a busy day ahead for you...my hubby never came with me when I was couponing because he's super impatient in the grocery store and just ends up annoying me lol

How's everyone else doing??


----------



## goldstns

My dh doesn't come to the grocery store with me either and I don't even coupon shop. I only usually take 45 min to shop and he gets annoying! I end up coming home w too much junk food when he comes with me, so I leave him behind.

sandy- my biggest camper/camping tip would be to not bring a pack -n-play, just let baby sleep w u. However when he starts rolling put a pillowed off area around hum on the bed for naps. When he crawls I am not sure how to protect him from rolling off the bed, we haven't gotten there yet. However your camper might be different, but the pack-n-play took up too much space that it wasn't worth it. Also bring baby lots of warm clothing. This weekend Alia had plenty of outfits packed, but every time she spat up it was on me...and I ran out of clothing. So pack yourself extra. Oh also, we have plastic bibs. So we bring one of those camping so we can use it all weekend. Lastly, a big no-no that we do,is we use bottle water for her bottles camping and just microwave them to warm up. We shake well and test before giving her them.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Cassidy she's so adorable and yes as much as I can guess I'm in the tww. 
Sandy yay for leave. I agree I don't think princess Kate or Carrie Underwood being pregnant deserves primetime news. There are so many important things going on.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Doing well ladies, it's becoming harder for me to check in as Harper isn't really napping much right now and she takes all my attention! She's 11 weeks today! She's growing so much. She just started "talking" and it's so cute. She does it constantly. She also has started grabbing her blankets and stuffed animals, and brings them up to her face. 

I go to work on the 15th. I just worry about her at daycare. She's getting better at not needing to be held constantly but she doesn't nap in the day unless I'm holding her. If I try to put her down, she just wakes up. Know daycare can't hold her all day.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Sandy yay for maternity leave. Can't believe your so close!

I'm doing good. Sickness keeps creeping back and when it does it's worse because I can't keep anything down but luckily it's only about once a week. Baby is moving loads more, I can't wait to meet him!


----------



## TTCaWee1

We are doing good. Ellie is teething bad. She normally sleeps straight thru the night, 11-12 hours. The last few nights she's woken up screaming and pulling on her bottom lip. She's getting soooo big. My sister and her DH are coming to visit for a week on Wednesday. I'm super excited. She is going to take 6 month pics for us. 
DH has a dr appt next week with endocrinology. We found out he has severely low T. Hopefully they find a cause so he doesn't need replacement therapy. 

Ellie's puking is a bit better. I think switching the nipple flow helped. Gotta go get some new nipples for the tommee tippie bottles still.


----------



## Cowgirl07

How'd they find that Rachel? If you don't mind me asking


----------



## frsttimemama

Thanks for the advice Nikki! :)

Brit, I can't even imagine going back to work. I don't know how I'm going to do it. Glad she's doing well though! 

BB, that stinks! Hope it quits soon!

Rachel, I hope her teething subsides for a bit soon. That must be rough. Hope they can figure something out for DH. 

Katrina, glad someone else thinks the same and I'm not just being bitchy. Lol. 

I'm so pathetic, I swear. Lol. I went to the grocery store. It took forever because I walk like an old lady and had to go back and forth across the store a few times for things I forgot. I did really well -- saved 45%! (At least *I* think that's really well :) !) ..but it completely exhausted me. Then I had to carry the stuff in and put it away! Geesh. It's so much work being a wife, I tell ya! Haha. I got some really good deals on cleaning supplies and so I stocked up on that, and I tried to stock up on a few can goods and such to have some stuff on hand for when baby gets here. Easy stuff to cook or for hubby to cook for us that first few days at home if need be. I'm getting nervous! Like it is so close, and at the same time I can't believe that I might actually bring a baby home this time. But the what if's won't go away.. and they never will until it's all over. I know that.. but time could hurry up and make it easier for me. That'd be super. Haha. So I guess now it's time to clean something.. or take a nap. I'm not sure which.


----------



## goldstns

Lux is adorable.

Harper will figure out daycare. I was nervous about sleep too. It took time and playing with options, but eventually they r tired enough and figure it out.


----------



## TTCaWee1

Sandy I could hardly go grocery shopping at 33 weeks lol. 

Katrina - I made him go to the dr a month or so ago bc his sex drive is low, he's exhausted all the time, and he is just blah all the time. So he went and had a ton of labs done and the only thing that came back abnormal was his total and free testosterone. I'm thinking that it's been low for some time and that's why we had such a difficult time getting pregnant. Although I don't think it was as low as it is now before. I feel bad bc he feels like shit about it. I'm hopeful that there's nothing seriously wrong with him that's causing it.


----------



## frsttimemama

Rachel, that makes me feel better. Lol. Usually hubby goes, we just get a few things, and he does most of the work except putting it away. This time it was a whole cart full by myself. It was my own idea. Dummy. Lol. Sorry hubby feels lousy about it, but it isn't anything that he did. Surely it can be fixed!

PS: I didn't nap or clean.. haha. I probably should go do something at least though.


----------



## TTCaWee1

There is some research on amphetamines lowering testosterone. He is on vyvanse and before the vyvanse, he was just fine. I think over time it has lowered his testosterone. He's been on it for about 3 years or so. I'm hoping that's what it is and he can just switch to a non amphetamine stimulant. If he has to go on supplements then it is a lifelong commitment.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Thanks Nikki! I hope she figures it out. I try to put her down to nap, but she has to be asleep for like an hour before she won't wake up, and even then she does sometimes. I just hate to think of her being "unhappy" at daycare. It'll get better when I'm back to work for awhile, I'm sure.


----------



## Disneybaby26

Hi girls! 7:50pm here and I'm in bed! ;) feeling really good...just tired mainly! Kinda a little weird to me bc I think I was sick at this point with Kay already. Bloated for sure. Been really into spicy things. We told my parents this weekend, they were shocked and then absolutely overjoyed! :) I had to spill the beans bc we went out for an appetizer mid shopping trip and I got water instead of a margarita. My sister called me out immediately LOL! Ultrasound is Monday at 4pm, we will tell the rest of our family and close friends after that. Work and Facebook after the NT scan! :)

DH is so excited it's adorable. He's such an awesome daddy. Takes her to baseball games and out all the time so I can have free time with my friends or to clean the house, gets up in the middle of the night if she wakes up etc...all he ever really wanted was to be a daddy and now i can see why!! There's literally not a moment that she's awake and he's around that he's not paying attention to her!

Cass-Zuri is absolutely adorable, I love her pics!

Britt-Harper will adjust to daycare and daycare will figure Harper out! Try not to worry about it, that's why you pay them so much money ;) seriously though, it will be good for her to be around other kids and to not be the only one getting attention all the time!

Sandy-yay for maternity leave!! I can't believe how close you are! Soooo excited for you!!

Rachel-I hope they figure out DHs health stuff real soon! Good for you for making him go and good for him for actually going! I think DH man parts would have to be hanging off for him to go to the doctor, it's so annoying!

Nikki-she's getting so big!! More teeth!! I thought Kay had one coming but then it disappeared so who knows...lol

BTW-I know I'm going to sound like a total dipshit here but I had NO idea that you have to adjust the straps in the car seat as the babies get bigger. Like physically take the straps apart and feed them through new holes in the seat. #mommyfail


----------



## TTCaWee1

I think most of you know that my DH is a deputy. Today he went back to days after being on nights the past 4 weeks. He got off at 7 pm. At 7:23, two of his fellow deputies were shot. One died. It was his friend. I'm sad, scared, and grateful all at the same time. Grateful that he came home, sad for the families, and scared for every day that he goes to work. I always hear of it happening but never thought it would happen to one of our own. DH went back into work bc the shooter barricaded himself in an apartment. I can't even go to sleep bc my heart is broken and I'm terrified for him. Ugh. Please say a prayer for the families involved and the families of all law enforcement officers.


----------



## clynn11

Oh my gosh Rachel that is sooo scary and sad. :( I can't even imagine. Sending so much love and positive vibes to the families involved and to you guys as well. I hope DH gets home to you soon. <3 <3 :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## brunettebimbo

OMG so scary. So sorry for your loss. I hope DH gets home safe to you soon!


----------



## Kiamaria83

Hi girls.
Oh Rachel that's awful, so sorry, guns should be banned! Also hoping hubby gets better soon
Cass gorgeous pics, I'm not too bad thanks, counting down the last few days at work, I think I'll be having a scan next week to see if this little monster has turned, I don't think it has. Yes still team yellow!
Sandy, you seem to have endless energy ! I am huffing and puffing from just climbing the stairs! 
Britt Elliott was exactly the same, in the end for his own sake I would put him down and let him cry it out for about 15 mins, after 3 days we cracked it and we were both much happier, she will be fine at nursery and will love the interaction. 
Well I guess I better go to work now , only working till 2 today then having a zoo afternoon with my little man


----------



## brunettebimbo

I don't feel right today, I started off dizzy, then light headed and a headache. I'm just having some lunch then going to see how I am. If no better I'm going to speak to my midwife.


----------



## frsttimemama

Rachel, my heart breaks to hear this. It is such a scary thing. It's so hard to even wrap your head around. I hope your DH made it home safe and sound quickly, and I'm praying for all involved.

BB, I think that's a good plan. Hope you feel better soon.

Collette, I totally DON'T have endless energy. Lol. I grocery shopped yesterday, and that's about the extent of what I did. Lol. I washed a load of laundry and made supper and went to Walmart with my hubby for literally 2 things. I Was completely exhausted. Today I plan to do more though after I get motivated. The zoo sounds fun! I can't wait to take our little guy.

Kara, that's so great that you are feeling well. :)

I seriously could sleep for a year. I hope that this tiredness gets better after baby is born. I mean I know I'll be tired, but it's got to be different, right? But I'm gonna power through and work on the house today.. that's partly why I took off this week so better make use of it I guess. Plus it gives me something else to worry about besides the obvious.


----------



## frsttimemama

For those of you who have had scheduled C-sections, did you have to wear their gown all day? Did you get dressed? How did the rest of the day go? I'm getting a little anxious about that. I am expecting oooodles of company including co-workers of mine and hubby's potentially, and I'd like to make sure that I look.. decent. And I just don't know what to expect. Last time it was at night, so everyone left, we sorta slept, and the next day, they took out the catheter and I got dressed and things were "normal" ish.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Rachel that is so sad, I will keep you, your Dh and his fellow officers in my thoughts. 
Bb I hope you feel better. 
Kara I still think it's a boy. 
Colette have fun at the zoo.


----------



## goldstns

Kara- I agree its a boy!

Rachel- you, DH and the whole squad is in my heart and prayers. I have the most respect for officers. Their jobs are the most dangerous and hardest out there and they don't get compensated for it! My DH has always thought about being an officer. PS. LOVE your picture of the hands!

My DH is going to a consultation today about getting an adult circumcision. And I am STILL impatiently waiting for AF. Id love to have at least 1 full cycle before we TTC again. I need my body to get on track. Hopefully DH's circumcision will also speed up our TTC process and it wont take 8 months again.


----------



## frsttimemama

Kara, I too, think it's a boy. I thought I said that once, but I'm not sure. 

Nikki, is there a correlation between TTC and male being circumcised or not? I've never heard that so I'm super curious! 

Rachel, I love the hand picture, too! :) Adorable! 

One bathroom down and the living room down. Everything else left to go. I'm bad. Lol. Although last load of laundry in the wash.. I just have to fold it all! Haha. Slow but sure. I have the drive to clean, just not the energy to match it as quick as I want it to happen.


----------



## goldstns

Sandy- I don't know that there is a scientific relationship. However, dh said his skin doesn't pull back much so he thinks his soldiers get stuck. So he thinks it will help. And will also keep it cleaner.


----------



## wavescrash

frsttimemama said:


> For those of you who have had scheduled C-sections, did you have to wear their gown all day? Did you get dressed? How did the rest of the day go? I'm getting a little anxious about that. I am expecting oooodles of company including co-workers of mine and hubby's potentially, and I'd like to make sure that I look.. decent. And I just don't know what to expect. Last time it was at night, so everyone left, we sorta slept, and the next day, they took out the catheter and I got dressed and things were "normal" ish.

I had a scheduled c/s. I'm sure I didn't HAVE to wear their gown all day after the surgery but I didn't try to get out of bed until the next day, so I stayed in theirs. But once I was able to get out of bed, I changed into my own clothes.


----------



## frsttimemama

Waves, did you have a catheter?

Nikki, okay. Makes sense. I just thought maybe you guys knew something I didn't.


----------



## Disneybaby26

Thanks girls, a little boy would be awesome! :) we would both be totally thrilled with another little girl too. Just praying for a healthy babe!

Rachel-that is absolutely heartbreaking, I'm so sorry. I've got a tremendous amount of respect for what your DH does, and for what you do as a result. I dated a cop for a long time and it was difficult, I can't even imagine with a home and baby to boot. Thoughts for you guys!! Xo


----------



## Disneybaby26

Oh and Nikki-YOWZA!! I feel like that will be awfully painful!! Brave thing to do as an elective surgery!!


----------



## goldstns

Kara- ya, but his causes him pain when we have sex sometimes.


----------



## goldstns

Well Alia got 2 more teeth in.... Her k-9. She looks like a vampire or jack-o-lantern with her bottom 2 teeth and her k-9. What a goof!


----------



## brunettebimbo

I'm 22 weeks today :happydance: Had to have an emergency appointment with the midwife yesterday. I had an awful headache all day and kept going dizzy and light headed. The girls at work kept saying I really didn't look well so gave her a call. She asked me to go in. Everything came back normal thankfully and said I just need to slow down. I was only doing reception :dohh: 22 Weeks and already my body is telling me to slow down. Shit!

Sandy I can't believe it's nearly time for your little man to arrive! These pregnancies have gone quick! Well apart from mine :lol:

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## frsttimemama

Bb, I AGREE!! So hard to believe it's almost time!! They have all gone fast (and sooooo slow!)! I seriously feel like I have been pregnant for 2 years (I have all but about 5 months!) so I'm quite ready for not being pregnant although I think I will miss the kicks and wiggles sometimes. Hope you feel better!

So last night, Hubby decided that he hated our car seat and stroller and we need to get a new one. He doesn't feel like it's safe enough for little man. And so at 9:45 at night, we are at Walmart, checking out car seats and strollers.. I totally get it though. ( Granted, he liked it when we bought it, then we brought it home and he was on the fence. Then he put it together and liked it. Then he was on the fence. Then he burned the box and I thought everything was settled.. not!) I'm worried about how many clothes to take to the hospital and if I can get dressed the day of surgery, and he's worried about the car seat. We are both just worrying about small things to keep our minds off of the scarier things at hand. So if it will make him feel better to get a different car seat (and just as well get the combo since it costs almost as much for a car seat as a combo!), then surely I can sell the one we have, it's a small price to pay for peace of mind I suppose. It's storming like crazy here. I'm not very motivated again today. I got a lot done yesterday, but here I sit with my coffee.. haha. Today's tasks are to tackle our bathroom and bedroom and start packing my bag so I know if I need to buy anything else to take. Oh and shop for car seats to see if they are on sale anywhere so when we go shopping in the city for one tonight, it will be easier.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Good luck with the car seat shopping!

Do any of you know any natural remedies for hayfever please? Pharmacist won't give me anything. I can't stop sneezing and the roof of my mouth is itchy!


----------



## goldstns

BB- I don't sorry!
Sandy- good luck with the car seat.

I-LOVE-ALIA!


----------



## wavescrash

frsttimemama said:


> Waves, did you have a catheter?

I did. They took it out when I was ready to get up and moving around.


----------



## Kiamaria83

I know I shouldn't moan but omg please let me have this baby soon . I have a head completely wedged in my ribs and I want to cry, I really don't like being pregnant this late on. I know I shouldn't say that but I am exhausted and needed a moan. 
Sandy have fun shopping.
Sorry bb not sure of anything other than shutting windows and try boiling water in a bowl with a towel over your head to clear your airways. 
Nikki she's growing so fast, she'll have all her teeth soon!


----------



## goldstns

I think AF could b on it way.... Cervix dropped, I'm moody, acne and was a bit crampy earlier.


----------



## frsttimemama

Hope you feel better Collette! 

Nikki, that's exciting! (Weird we could be excited for that, huh?)

Thanks Waves. guess we will see. I plan to ask for more details tomorrow. Lol.

Got a stroller carseat combo. Between selling the old one on facebook (supposed to meet someone tomorrow evening) and a rebate, we got an awesome deal and only paid $25 more than we paid originally. Comparing the 2 of them side by side, there is a huge difference. Glad he made that decision. Got a few more things to take to the hospital to wear. Can't believe that 1 week from today, I'm going to be getting ready to have a baby. Hard to be optimistic, but I'm trying!


----------



## Cowgirl07

What did you get?


----------



## frsttimemama

It's nothing fancy. Just a a Graco Classic Connect in Milton (gray, orange, blue, and white plaid).


----------



## goldstns

Sandy what was your old one that DH didn't like? Glad you 2 are happier now, saftey comes first :)


----------



## frsttimemama

Safety 1st was the brand. We got it at Target.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Yay for a new one :) Eeeeek can't believe delivery day is only 1 week away! I'm so excited for you!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

So excited for you sandy!!!

Kara-so glad things are going well!! 

Rachel- so sorry about hubby's work friend. That is just awful.


----------



## frsttimemama

Thanks ladies. I'm having a hard time believing it's finally almost here. 6 days to go. 38 weeks today. Last ultrasound and doctor's appointment today. I'm ready for him to make his appearance any time.


----------



## Lotalaughs16

YAY Sandy!!! Less than a week...that will fly by :) 

Rachel, I'm so sorry about DH's friend/fellow officer...you are all in my thoughts and prayers

BB, hows the hayfever...did you find any natural remedies?

Britt, Harper is getting so big!!

Nikki, yay for af...are you getting excited to start trying again??

AFM, My doppler came in!! I used it the last 2 days, the first day I thought I found the hb right away but the more I think about it the more I think it was probably my hb lol. How fast should baby's hb be at 9 weeks? 

Also I've had 2 gender dreams this week...Sunday night I had a dream that DH wanted to find out and I was so mad because I knew he wouldnt keep the secret then before I could close my eyes for the U/S i saw that it was a boy...I woke up mad a DH the next day lol :rofl: ...Last night, my dream wasnt as detailed but I gave birth to a baby girl and I don't remember what we named her but after we named her but it wasn't the name we have picked out hehe. 

And in other news, we bought a new bed....I can't wait to finally sleep well!!!

Happy Friday Ladies!! I have an early day and then I'm off to my first prenatal appt :)


----------



## Cowgirl07

Good luck at the appointment


----------



## brunettebimbo

Good Luck at your appointment :)
I'm not sure if it's hayfever anymore, it's gone to my head and I have a cough!

Katrina when are you testing?


----------



## Cowgirl07

Umm maybe tomorrow, since its dh birthday. But I don't have much faith in it.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Good Luck!


----------



## goldstns

Brittany- your hb is around 70. Baby's hb should be between 120-150s. What did u pick up?


----------



## TTCaWee1

Thank you all for your support. It's been tough seeing DH hurting. It's a very confusing feeling for me to be sad, scared, and grateful all at the same time. I cried to DH about how important it is to always kiss goodbye because you never know when he might not come home. It was only about 30 min between when DH signed off and when those guys got shot. You have no idea how grateful I am that he had just gotten off. That it was his first day back on days...it could've easily been him. At the same time I feel so guilty for being grateful. They were shot with an AK-47 as soon as they knocked on the guys door. It was a bullshit call for something they routinely deal with. No one expected it. Luckily DH is off for a week so I'm again, very grateful. Funeral is Monday. I'm going to be a wreck. Even though it wasn't DH, it doesn't stop every LEO wife from thinking "what if" because it easily could have been...it's a harsh reality, even when the reality has really always been there. Ugh. I never want him to work again. 

On a happier note, I'm excited for the babies coming!

As for Ellie, her 6 mo check was today. 16lbs 7oz and 26 3/4 in. 

Haha I just have her a bottle and she was taking forever to eat it and passed out. Well once I took it away, I realized that I never shook it up so it was just big clumps of formula....


----------



## brunettebimbo

Ooops. Bless her! :lol:

I can't even begin to imagine how you feel. I'm so glad that your Hubby is ok and I don't think you should feel guilty for being grateful. :hugs:


----------



## Cowgirl07

Hugs Rachel.
Lol love the bottle story 
Testing went as expected this morning, not going to dwell on it. Dh loved the photos. I am so glad I did them.


----------



## frsttimemama

Rachel, you have every right to feel all of those things. Of course you feel grateful. There isn't a person on this earth that wouldn't. And of course you feel guilty. What person wouldn't?! I know it's tough for you all right now. I pray that it gets easier quickly. Poor Ellie and that bottle. Ooops! Too funny! Can't believe she's that old or that big already. :)

BB, hope you feel better! 

Katrina, I'm sorry! :( Glad DH liked the gifts though! 

Brittney, glad you're doing well. I wouldn't have done well with the dopplar cuz he was always moving so much, it was hard to find him, even for the doctor for quite some time.

AFM, busy weekend! Almost there. Can't believe it!


----------



## goldstns

Rachel- I have totally done things like that to alia's bottles. Its ok to have feelings and express them. Every feeling is the right feeling because they r natural. 

I'm nervous! On Friday we r going out of town. We r flying w Alia for the first time. I'm scared how shell do. She doesn't sleep unless its in a crib or a long stroll in the stroller. We might end up w a cranky baby! If anyone has flying tips, I'll take them.

still no AF. Cervex is opening up more. I hope it comes today or tomorrow. I don't wanna deal w it travelling.


----------



## TTCaWee1

Thanks. 

Hope flying goes well. Take food and milk. Toys. 

We are on our first road trip with Ellie. Going to Savannah for the weekend. Going good so far. She passed out 5 min after getting on the highway. 

Sorry Katrina


----------



## Disneybaby26

Nikki-doc told me to feed/paci on the way up and down for her ears. Oh, and the stewardesses will warm your bottles if needed!


----------



## Cowgirl07

It's ok, I wasn't expecting anything. I just thought I'd give it a chance for Dh birthday. 
Have a fun time Rachel and Nikki.


----------



## goldstns

kara- where do I change diapers on a plane?


----------



## brunettebimbo

Sorry Katrina :hugs:

Sandy so so close!!! :happydance:


----------



## Disneybaby26

Nikki-I hadn't thought of that but I believe there is at least one bathroom on the plane that has a pull down changing table. I'd ask which one when you're boarding!

Gotta admit the whole traveling thing is daunting. I'm also sending a box of formula/food/wipes/diaps ahead of time so we don't have to lug 8 days worth down with us!


----------



## goldstns

my heart is in my stomach. I don't know what to do. Alia woke up with a temp that is now at 100.5. She's been crying. For the past few days she has been having cold like symptoms... runny noes and waking up randomly in middle of night. Anyways, I am not sure if you all have heard of the epidemic happening with children in Colorado, my mom said its on national news. Anyways, its basically a deadly cold. Kids start with a cold and end with not being able to breath. It happens quickly. Anyway, she was just chewing on Sophie and started bleeding from the mouth. I freaked out... i think it was part of teething/gums, but not sure. Im scared to let her out of my sight. I pray we are just dealing with teething, not this sickness.


----------



## goldstns

doc thinks its teething and a cold. We gave Alia tylenol and she is finally napping. I will be checking on her every 5 min. Doc said bring her in ASAP if she raspy breathing or looks to be having issues breathing. 

Kara- ill ask doc. We decided the first stop when we land is a store to buy all those things (diapers, food, wipes...). Where we are staying (with DH family) there is a Walgreen in walking distance at the least.


----------



## Cowgirl07

The echovirus? My friends daughter has it and she has c.f. :(


----------



## asmcsm

Hey ladies! Sorry I don't make it on ere as often as I used to :/ been working tons of overtime. My manager basically had a nervous breakdown right when our busy season hit at work so I've been going to work early and leaving late basically every day and working at least one day on the weekends. Not a lot of time to catch up! But I thought if share a pic of little miss Lux from Friday on here since not all you girls are on fb. Can't believe that she's already 3 months old! I just love watching her grow and learn every day. It still amazes me how much love I can have for this little person that's only been in my arms for 3 months.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.6 KB
Views: 7


----------



## goldstns

Lux looks so tall and cute!

katrina- ya that virus...how scary for your friend. I'm so scared! She was under the weather today..wasnt her happy social self. Advil brought her temp down. Around 430pm Advil left her system and she was so sad and temp went back to 100.5. I gave her more at 6pm and put her to bed for the night. Poor baby. She's only been sleeping an hr and already woke up and cried for a sec and pit herself back to sleep. Well see how she is in the morning... My guess is she will stay home sick. We leave on a flight Friday, hope she's better. What a day..not only that but dishwasher broke. We had to replace it...expensive and we aren't sure we love the one we got... Which will b a pain to return.


----------



## clynn11

I hope Alia feels better soon Nikki!

Sorry for the BFN Katrina <3 FX it was just too early.

Sandy, holy crap your baby is gonna be here so soon! Eeek!


----------



## frsttimemama

Nikki, sorry Alia is under the weather! I hope she woke up feeling much better today! I'm super nervous about that, too. It's a big thing all over the country, and having a new born.. ugh! I have the soap and hand sanitizer ready. I don't even care who thinks I'm a crazy lady. Eff them. FX AF comes soon so you don't have to deal with it while traveling, too. Hope your trip goes well! 

Cass, I know?! 

Ashlee, Lux is adorable! Can't blame you for being busy. :)

AFM, weekend was super busy! Geesh. It's so close now, I'm really getting the nerves going. Saturday night, I woke up in the middle of the night and laid in bed for 2 hours trying to stop freaking out. I just kept thinking "What if I die!? I don't want to bleed to death. What if I die?! I don't want to die!" It was really tough. I finally calmed down enough to fall back asleep for a little while. I Would have gotten up to watch TV, but we had company staying with us and they were sleeping on the couch so I couldn't get up without waking them up. I'm about to get off of here and run to town real quick then tackle mopping, laundry, washing baby blankets, packing our bags, cleaning our room, and washing our sheets. Oh and putting up a new shower curtain, cleaning out the fridge, and washing baby bottles and shampooing carpets. That's my to-do list for today. Hubby is off after today, and we have errands and appointments and family things the next 2 days so I'm sure time will fly by. I am so freakin nervous at this point, I don't even know what to do with myself. I guess just stay busy until it's over. Have a great day, ladies! It's supposed to storm and be "Cold" (60 w/ a low of 43) here today. I'm okay with that. Love fall!


----------



## goldstns

Wow sandy- slow down girl! Enjoy your last few days baby free. Trust me, you'll never be as busy as you will be once he comes. So enjoy the last few days. He wont be on the ground for a while, so don't worry about carpet cleaning yet. 

Alia, slept really well last night. She had 3 wake and one cry and back to sleep, but she did that from 7-11pm, which DH had the monitor while I slept. So I wasn't even woken by it. Then at 11pm DH went to bed and put the monitor on my night stand and I never heard her until 540am. Which for her is GREAT and exactly the time we need to wake for work. So it was perfect. I even passed out at 830pm, which I needed. YAY to happier/healthier baby Alia. No temp this morning! So we went to work/daycare!


----------



## frsttimemama

Glad she is feeling better! 

I feel like I have to do all this because there will be a million people in and out of our house.. friends, family, co-workers, and I won't be able to do much at first.


----------



## frsttimemama

And my quick trip to town turned into almost 2 hours because I stopped at the grocery for a few things. Trying to stock up on essential stuff for a week or two.. I'm such a planner and do-er! I am kinda freaking out a little. I'm sure it is mostly focusing on things I can control rather than scary things I can't control right now. .


----------



## TTCaWee1

Sandy, when is the big day again?


----------



## Kiamaria83

Hi girls. 
How's alia nicki? Hope she is feeling better. 
Not long for you sandy! So exciting.
Ahh lux is such a pretty little girl, so cute. 
I'm going to hospital tomorrow as I am now 36 weeks and the little monkey hasn't turned so I'm having a scan and having baby turned by the dr. I hope it works.


----------



## frsttimemama

Thursday!


----------



## goldstns

Sandy - as in 2 days or next week?

Alia seems to b doing better. Yesterday after daycare her temp was 99....so better. Last two nights I had to wake her in the morning and she didn't wake up all night.


----------



## Cowgirl07

I think it's this Thursday! Yay I can't wait to see him 
Glad alia is better.


----------



## clynn11

Fx that the baby turns for you Colette!! 36 weeks already wow!

Glad Alia seems to be feeling better!


----------



## frsttimemama

Yes, as in day after tomorrow! ! 

Glad Alia seems better!


----------



## TTCaWee1

Yay! How exciting!


----------



## goldstns

Good luck Collett and sandy!


----------



## Kiamaria83

All good here, baby managed to turn last night , scan conforms baby is head down and pretty much engaged! Nearly there now. Also finished work today for a year. Going to spend my first day cleaning &#128516;. 
Good luck tomorrow sandy, can't wait to see pictures of your little man .


----------



## frsttimemama

Thank you all. To say that I am nervous is probably the understatement of my life.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Good luck Sandy! I'm sure you don't need it though I will be anxiously awaiting news and pictures of your little guy


----------



## Disneybaby26

Eeeekkkk!!! Good luck Sandy-sending lots of love and courage!!! Xo


----------



## TTCaWee1

Awesome news Colette! 

Go Sandy! You got this!


----------



## Ingodshand

Good luck Sandy!! Everything will go just perfect! Can't wait to meet your little man!!


----------



## clynn11

Yay Colette that is awesome.

Sandy I'm so excited for you! Can't wait for an update and pictures!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Kiamaria83 said:


> All good here, baby managed to turn last night , scan conforms baby is head down and pretty much engaged! Nearly there now. Also finished work today for a year. Going to spend my first day cleaning &#128516;.
> Good luck tomorrow sandy, can't wait to see pictures of your little man .

Fantastic news :)

Sandy, good luck TODAY!!!! Can't wait to to see him :)


----------



## Kiamaria83

Thinking of you sandy. All will be just perfect and you will finally have your little man in your arms. Keep is posted.


----------



## Lotalaughs16

Happy Delivery Day Sandy!!! I'll be praying for you and I can't wait to hear the good news and see pictures :)

For everyone else, I'm reading along I promise...I literally have been so slammed with work that I've barely had time to breathe in the past 3 weeks. 
I was able to relax a little bit on Monday only because I called out due to extremely bad sciatic pain. I'm almost at double digit weeks!! I heard the real heartbeat this week...it was around 150-160 bpm and it was so magical :) I'm also starting to look at what my work options are for after the baby is here. I don't think my job situation is sustainable the way it is, I have an hour and a half commute each way on a good day and this month has been closer to 2 hours each way. I just don't see me continuing to work here and also be able to enjoy my life and beautiful baby.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Sandy I don't know what time you have to be there but good luck today. 
Colette I'm glad he turned.


----------



## clynn11

Brittney- great news about the HB! I seriously can't believe you're almost 10 weeks. That's insane.

Sandy I am so excited for you! Can't wait for an update!


----------



## TTCaWee1

Anyone heard from Sandy???


----------



## Cowgirl07

No, maybe her hospital has restrictions on bnb like Amanda's. I hope all is well


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Thinking of you Sandy!!!! Can't wait to see a picture!!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Well, I'm back to work. It's tough. I hate only seeing her for about 4 hours a day, but I guess in time i'll get used to it. My daycare lady says she has been doing really well, and likes to smile at the other kids. 

I'm focusing on losing weight right now.. not even thinking about another baby for a few years!


----------



## Ingodshand

It does get easier and you cherish the time together so much more. Low carb will drop the weight right off!


----------



## Disneybaby26

Did someone say CARB?? All I want is crap food...gonna have to be extra careful!!

Collette-so happy baby flipped!! You must be relieved!

Brit-I'm lucky if I see Kay 3 hours a day, it sucks but weekends are like gold now!

We started yet another daycare this week...I didn't like the lady we had to find in a pinch (no happiness, everytime I pick up the kids are just in pack and plays with toys, no outside time etc etc) bc the first one shut down...so we ditched her. The new one is like Mary poppins!! Lol! She even makes me a to go cup of coffee every morning!!! She writes out what they do all day, when Kay naps, eats etc, they go on walks to the park and duck pond, beach trips, sing songs etc :) we went from paying $180/wk to $200/wk to $250/wk-which blows-but I won't have to worry if she's in good hands while I'm at work and you can't put a price on that!!


----------



## goldstns

So awesome he flipped!!!

yay to hearing hb!!

sandy- thinking of u!

kara- awesome!!


----------



## goldstns

No AF yet :(

not sure how dh and I will handle all our luggage.... Could use one more hand! We have 2 rolling suit case's , stroller w Alia in it, back pack, purse, diaper bag and a car seat (in a bag)


----------



## goldstns

Oh also, drama!!! So not close w dad... He is bad w money...so not a role model..
some of u have heard stores... Anyways today someone showed up to our door looking to serve dad papers! I believe a cc company! It made us so pissed to b in the middle of it all!


----------



## Cowgirl07

So sorry Nikki, that's awful


----------



## asmcsm

Thanks ladies! I love her to pieces :) my sweet baby girl. 

Yay sandy!!! Can't wait to see pictures!!!

Wow Britt! It's going by so quickly already!

Afm, my sister is due a week from today so I should have a little nephew any day now! Excited to see the little guy. I love watching lux grow up but I can't wait to hold another tiny baby lol


----------



## frsttimemama

Hi ladies! Just wanted to update real quick. C-section was rough. Baby was seriously stuck. Like 6 people (not kidding! ) pushing on my guts and suction to get him out. He wasn't breathing right away. Had some other issues that are improving. He's in NICU. It sucks. They are great with him though. He is doing great. If blood cultures, hemoglobin, and bilirubin levels come back ok, he can go home tomorrowafter his IV antibiotic is done. Praying we can both go home together tomorrow.. I'm pretty sore. We are exhausted. Spinal wasn't bad at sll. I puked til like 7 pm though. Ugh. Awful. Even with IV nausea meds. Hubby ran to get us dinner because I missed ordering while we were feeding and cuddling the sweetest little boy I have ever met &#9825;. So in love!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Sorry it was so rough but I'm glad he's here safe and sound. I'm sure he's adorable. What's his name?


----------



## clynn11

Aw Sandy.Sorry its been a rough go with things but YAY HE'S HERE!!!! So so happy for you!! Keeping everything crossed he gets to go home with you tomorrow!!!


----------



## Ingodshand

Congrats sandy!!! I pray you all get to go home together tomorrow!!


----------



## TTCaWee1

Congrats Sandy! Glad he is here! Post a pic when you can!


----------



## TTCaWee1

Nikki - did you say before that you have a pituitary tumor why you have high prolactin? We went to endo today and they are thinking DH has cushings disease. It's usually caused by a pituitary tumor. He's going to have to have a MRI but I thought you mentioned it before. His prolactin is fine, it's his cortisol that is really high


----------



## Cowgirl07

Hope the mri will find answers Rachel. Is surgery the main treatment?


----------



## jury3

Congrats Sandy! Sorry it was so rough and he's in the NICU... so glad to hear things look good though :) Hopefully you guys can go home soon.


----------



## goldstns

Yay baby boy is here sandy. Sry so hard!

Rachel - yes I do. Usually meds does the trick...they almost never do surgery. Good luck dh!!!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Sorry to hear it was rough and he's in NICU Sandy. So glad things are looking good though!


----------



## Kiamaria83

Well done sandy, glad he is here. He will be home before you know it.


----------



## asmcsm

Congrats sandy!!! I'm sorry that te delivery was so rough, but so happy for you and your little man :)


----------



## Kiamaria83

Hi girls. Did any of you have really swollen lady parts towards the end of your pregnancy?


----------



## brunettebimbo

Mine have been all the way through this time :wacko: Doctor said its normal!


----------



## Kiamaria83

Oh good, I thought it was just me! Where I had the episiotomy really hurts and inside looks a bit purple. I hope it looks normal after delivery.


----------



## Ingodshand

Mine were huge and purple but back to normal now!


----------



## brunettebimbo

My midwife mentioned vaginal varicose veins. I googled it and it's apparent quite common!


----------



## Kiamaria83

Men certainly do get the easy end of this! I'm sooooo ready to meet baby now


----------



## frsttimemama

We are home and adjusting to each other. I am scared out of my freaking mind right about now. Hubby is amazing. I feel lousy. He is such a blessing, but I'm scared lol.


----------



## Cowgirl07

I think it's normal to be scared, but I'm glad you both got to go home.


----------



## brunettebimbo

frsttimemama said:


> We are home and adjusting to each other. I am scared out of my freaking mind right about now. Hubby is amazing. I feel lousy. He is such a blessing, but I'm scared lol.

Totally normal, you will NEVER stop worrying. It's natural, your his Mum. 

So glad your both home, so happy for you. What did you call him? How much did he weigh?


----------



## wavescrash

Congrats Sandy!


----------



## frsttimemama

Last night was rough. Bad. He hardly slept. At all. If we set him down, he screams. Finally hubby held him in the recliner and they fell asleep there for a couple hours . I feel like I am doing something erong. He c was that way this morning, too. If he's in his car seat he seems better though. We shall see.


----------



## Kiamaria83

He's probably just adapting to the outside world, give it time and he will settle . Can't wait to see a piccy


----------



## clynn11

Glad you guys are home! Sorry you had a rough night :hugs: It will get better. <3


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Congrats sandy!!! So sorry you had a tough delivery, but he's here!! Sounds like he's just adjusting!


----------



## TTCaWee1

Sandy can we get a picture? Or can you join our Facebook group if that is easier? 

Glad you guys are home and I'm sure it takes some adjusting for them


----------



## goldstns

Sandy -y coworker said her daughter only would sleep in a car seat..so she let her for a week...right next to her in the bed room.


----------



## TTCaWee1

Oh Nikki - so they think that if it is a pituitary tumo that it's an ACTH producing tumor and the only treatment is removal. I talked with neurosurgery today and they confirmed it. Ugh. Say a prayer that there's no tumor at all and it's just a fluke....


----------



## wavescrash

Oh Sandy, don't forget being postpartum, you're all very hormonal <3 You're not doing anything wrong at all. It's just all new for him. Bright. Loud. Open. Colder. Birth is a shock to our little babes and some adapt easier than others.

I remember our first night home with Hannah nearly 2.5 years ago. OH was in bed because he had work in the morning and Hannah WOULD NOT SLEEP. I was so tired. We were breast-feeding and I didn't know what I was doing so it was painful and I was physically and emotionally and mentally drained. OH woke up around 4am to me kneeling over a screaming and crying Hannah on the floor and I was crying uncontrollably with snot and tears streaming down my face and onto her lol. He let me get 2 hours or so of sleep until her next feeding but still. It was ROUGH. She was a colicky baby and had reflux issues as well so that was a contributing factor but some babies just don't adjust as quickly or as well as others. You're both still learning so much about each other and it'll take some time to figure out what he needs/wants and to get into a routine. You'll be fine mama. We've all been in your shoes.


----------



## goldstns

Rachel - so scary, so sorry! Praying for dh.


----------



## Lotalaughs16

Oh Sandy, Congrats!! I'm glad he's here, and home...sorry you had a rough delivery though. Give yourself some credit mama!

Rachel, I hope you get some answers about DH...I'll be praying for you guys!


----------



## Ingodshand

Sandy- the first few nights/weeks are so hard. Just keep snuggling and it will get better!!

Hope you get some answers Rachel!


----------



## Cowgirl07

My thoughts are with you guys Rachel.


----------



## goldstns

Just got a call from doc...prolactin levels are in normal range!! Now dh is taking pills and I need AF... Then soon we can try. However, since AF still hasn't come I'd like it to wait til after vaca!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Awesome news Nikki! Fx your ttc journey is short.


----------



## goldstns

Anyone want to play a game? This is how it works ... I'll ask a question. The next person to post on this thread should answer the question and ask their own question and keep going...just shut me up if u don't wanna play.. I'll start...

the person below me wants a new car?


----------



## Cowgirl07

Yes I want a new car! As much as I love the truck diesel is expensive. 
The person below me loves shoes.


----------



## clynn11

I think shoes are cute but I wouldn't say I love them lol.

The person below me watches sons of anarchy


----------



## brunettebimbo

I do not. I don't even know what it is :rofl:

The person below lives in the UK


----------



## goldstns

Nope. In the us. Bb I think ur our only other country.

the person below me can't sleep because their dh is snoring!?


----------



## TTCaWee1

Nope. And even if he did, I wouldn't hear it because I sleep like a rock!

The person below me wants to see a picture of Sandys baby?


----------



## Cowgirl07

Yes I do! 
The person below me likes to bake.


----------



## Lotalaughs16

Oh this is fun! I like to EAT baked goods...but i wouldnt say I like to bake since I'm no good at it lol

The person below me is excited for fall :)


...side note question, When did you ladies start your registry?


----------



## goldstns

I am I am!!! Love pumpkin and apple stuff! We r going apple picking in Oct.

the person below me hates flying.


----------



## Disneybaby26

For the first time, ever, I think I'm excited for fall! Pumpkin picking, pretty leaves, talk boots, scarves...Halloween!!!

What kind of candy can the person below me absolutely not resist??

Brittney-started registry as soon as we knew what we were having!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Skittles! 
Oh and I love flying. 
I don't feel the best I've been battling a headache off and on for the last few days. Now my throat hurts. I just want to go to bed. 
The person below me loves chocolate


----------



## goldstns

Katrina where r u in you cycle? Testing soon?

love chocolate!!! The person below me has had sex in public?


----------



## Kiamaria83

Haha yes I have &#128513;&#128563; 
Omg am I next to have a baby? It seems everyone's babies are nearly here and we're onto round 2.

The person below me loves Harry potter


----------



## Cowgirl07

No af has come and gone. I am CD 9, I think I'm just battling a little bug or something. Dh thinks it's funny because I never drink caffeine but trying to get rid of the headache I've been downing Pepsi. Then running to the restroom all night. I don't think it's funny at all.
I don't like Harry potter much. 
The person below me has a dog.


----------



## TTCaWee1

No dog. 

DHs test results came back today and it seems that he does have cushings. Secondary to a tumor. Gotta have an MRI and more tests. Just waiting for them to be scheduled. 

The person below me is starving!


----------



## Cowgirl07

I hope he gets his appointment soon. Hugs sent your way Rachel. I'm thinking of you guys often.


----------



## TTCaWee1

Thanks


----------



## goldstns

Think of dh Rachel. So sorry! I hope the tumor is too small to see so they leave it alone.

not starving, my aunt-in-law just made a feast. I lost 10lbd before our trip and probably gained it all back!

person below me sleeps naked?


----------



## clynn11

:hugs: Rachel. Hoping for good results with the MRI.

Katrina are you doing another cycle of NTNP?

Colette- Pretty sure you're next!!! So exciting!

Hope Sandy is doing good!!

I sleep naked in the Summer, it gets sooooo hot here. Been sleeping in pj shorts and my nursing bra though since i'd just leak everywhere if I slept naked now lol.

The person below me has traveled out of the country.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Sure we don't really have a plan for this cycle just going with the flow I guess. I will be going to the re shortly after my next cycle starts. 
Yes I have, I love traveling. 
The person below me likes music.


----------



## Lotalaughs16

Rachel, praying for you still, hope the MRI gives you good results.

Katrina, keeping my fx'd for this cycle for you :)

Sandy, hope you and your little guy are adjusting easily...can we see a pic?? 

Collette, how many weeks are you? Any signs of labor?

AFM, 11 weeks today and day 1 of being 25 ;) I originally had big plans of a party for my 25th birthday but I spent the day yesterday lounging around and taking a nap because I'm so stinking tired lol. I am really excited though because I picked up this free stroller on Wednesday on the side of the road in the town I work in(its a really wealthy town) and turns out its in pretty good condition just needs a good cleaning and its a Bugaboo which goes for about $900!!! 

I like music! The person below me is excited that its FRIDAY!!


----------



## TTCaWee1

Happy birthday Brittney!

I am excited it's Friday because I am off and I don't go back till Monday!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Happy birthday! I hope you had a lovely day. 
We don't have any plans for the weekend, minus I work tomorrow. Today I'm filing out transfer of care from my local hospital to the re. I also am going to clean my house, my brother is here for the weekend. We are moving a dining table and desk into our house. :)


----------



## goldstns

Happy birthday Brittany! Glad I flew out of Chicago yesterday and not today!


----------



## Kiamaria83

Rachel praying hubby is ok. 
Brittney happy birthday. 
I'm 37 weeks now, had some period type pain the past couple of days but nothing major. Seeing the midwife on mon so hoping she tells me baby is engaged. 
Have a good weekend girls


----------



## Lotalaughs16

Thanks Ladies...I had a great day yesterday :)

Have a great weekend everyone, I can never really get on here on the weekends.


----------



## goldstns

Tonight was the wedding with the babysitters. Dh and I decided a few days ago we would take Alia to the sitters. Well we went to the room they were in and we couldn't even pick out the sitters from the kids being babysat. Maybe the girls r 13 years old. We decided at that moment we weren't leaving Alia with them.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Lol Nikki it's not funny but it reminded me of work yesterday. Someone asked when I worked I told them Wednesday and Saturday. They replied "Wednesday after school?" I about died :haha: he seriously thought I was 18.


----------



## TTCaWee1

So how did she do with the wedding?


----------



## TTCaWee1

Sandy I see you...can we get an update?????


----------



## goldstns

Alia did well, until about 730pm when she was ready for bed time. So we left after dinner. It was in Phoenix, which had crazy hurricane weather and it was an outside wedding. So we were ready to go ourselves anyways. Driving home we were inches away from getting hit by a drunk driver.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Glad alia did well and you made it back safe. I hate drunks 
I went to a play yesterday it was awesome and fun even though it was late. We left after I got done with work. 
I think we need some baby pictures


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Harper was 3 months on the 23rd!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## clynn11

Glad you made it home safe Niki and that Alia did good! I wouldn't feel comfortable leaving my baby with random 13 year olds either lol.

Yes Colette you are next!! So exciting :) can't wait to see whether your yellow bump turns blue or pink!

Harper is adorable. 

I agree Sandy we need an update!!


----------



## Cowgirl07

I meant all babies :)


----------



## TTCaWee1




----------



## TTCaWee1




----------



## TTCaWee1

Trying to catch her reflection


----------



## Cowgirl07

Awe so cute.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Cute :)


----------



## Lotalaughs16

omg... Harper and Ellie are so flipping adorable!!!

collette, How are you doing? Any labor signs yet? I always forget how many weeks you are.


----------



## goldstns

When I get onto a computer, not my phone, I have to post a pic of Alia cuddling the dog as soon as we got home....she missed him!


----------



## Kiamaria83

Cute pics!
I'm not sure, I've had period type pains and feel dreadful today. 38 weeks tomorrow. I've seen the midwife today and she said the baby is ready. Hoping its soon


----------



## Cowgirl07

Yay collete how exciting, is Elliot ready for the brother?


----------



## Cowgirl07

My "babies"
 



Attached Files:







bulls 2014.jpg
File size: 6.1 KB
Views: 2









0922141541.jpg
File size: 10.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Lotalaughs16

So Cute Katrina!!!!! I'm so afraid of large farm animals lol


----------



## Cowgirl07

The bull at the end of the line probably weighs 2350 now :) he's a beast


----------



## asmcsm

Well, 32 hours after her membranes ruptured and no progression even with pitocin, my sister just got taken back for her cesarean. She's a little bummed but she just wants him out safely and it looks as though there is meconium in the fluid so she just thought it was best. Going to be an auntie very, very soon!


----------



## Ingodshand

Congrats! Hope everything goes great!!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Yay


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Congrats Ash!!


----------



## asmcsm

Thanks ladies! He's here. Kaedyn was born at 12:36pm 6lbs 11oz and 20in long. He was soooo tiny! Smallest baby on our family in a long time


----------



## goldstns

congrats auntie ashlee!

Elle and Harper are so cute!

First picture is a little inappropriate, but cute! Second pic is as soon as we got home from vaca and Alia was sooo happy to see her pup!
 



Attached Files:







P9060465.jpg
File size: 35.7 KB
Views: 5









WP_20140928_001.jpg
File size: 34.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Awwwww Alia is so cute!!!


----------



## Kiamaria83

Congrats ash.
Lovely pics katrina.
Alia looks so cute with her doggie. I love seeing babies with their best fur friends, it's lovely for them to grow up round dogs, teaches them to be caring and respect animals. I get so much stick about having 3 dogs and nearly 2 kids, yet my dogs must be the softest dogs ever. Elliott dressed one up as a swimmer the other day with goggles, swim hat and even a swim nappy and the dog just played along. So cute


----------



## goldstns

Katrina - love your baby pics. My fur balls will always be my babies too. My cat in 10 years old, makes me nervous.


----------



## Lotalaughs16

Alia is soooo cute!!!

Ash congrats on being an Auntie :)


----------



## Cowgirl07

Loved Alia and her dog. 
I don't see anything wrong with pets my dog loves kids


----------



## TTCaWee1

Is everyone on here on FB except Nikki? I feel like maybe keeping in contact on FB might be a better option IMO. I'm starting to get a little weirded out that random people can see everything we post and you never know who might be following along. I'm going to hang out for a few days but if my feelings I expressed a few days ago are correct, Y'all can follow me on FB or pm me for my email


----------



## Cowgirl07

Ill be there Rachel:) besides I feel weird posting in a parenting/pregnancy group anyway.


----------



## TTCaWee1

Yeah and now after that conversation about creepers stealing baby pics and posing them as their own...f that. I've got no time for that. Never even thought of that being an issue before. Soooo as I said, I'm going to stick around for a few days but after that I'm deleting. I think you all know me on FB anyways.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

I'm on the FB group! Anyone who wants to friend me personally, can as well. Love getting to see the babies! It's getting harder for me to have time to log in here. It's just easier on FB .


----------



## brunettebimbo

That's a little sad :( I don't want to see the group split! I've decided to just not post photos of my baby on here :)


----------



## Cowgirl07

Ill still be here Bb.


----------



## goldstns

Sad. I'll miss y'all!


----------



## clynn11

I'll still be logging on here too but have always been a part of the fb group as well! Alia is so cute Niki!! She's getting so big and starting to look like a little girl and not a baby anymore! Lol. Your ticker is counting down to TTC #2 time! Exciting!!!


----------



## Lotalaughs16

I'll be sticking around as well...but I also post on the FB group :)


----------



## TTCaWee1

Ok here it goes....

Sandy or "Sandy" - are you real? Do you truly exist? Should we call Nev from Catfish for answers? I've always had doubts based on your posts but now after posting some vague weird story about your birth, I'm pretty confident nothing you've posted about being pregnant was true. You were getting on frequently but not posting until I called you out. Now nothing. You posted multiple times a day and now that you've had your "baby" you don't even share his name or birth stats? Maybe I'm wrong but all signs point to fake. Because of this, I am deleting because this freaks me out. The real people on here will let me know if you ever show your true colors...good luck ladies!


----------



## TTCaWee1

Oh someone copy and paste bc I'm thinking it's going to disappear after I delete


----------



## TTCaWee1

Haha wtf you can't even delete your account


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

I post here and on the FB group. I'm not "leaving" this group, but it easier for me to post on FB when I've got my hands full with the little one.


----------



## Kiamaria83

Not sure I'll post here much now as the fb group is so much easier


----------



## goldstns

Ugh Alia hasn't been sleeping well since we've been back from vaca. I'm ready for my sttn baby back!! Also getting nervous... No AF still!!


----------



## Cowgirl07

So sorry she isn't sleeping well. I am sure she will get back to it soon. Come on af (I think)


----------



## brunettebimbo

Hope she sleeps again for you soon. :)


----------



## Lotalaughs16

Sorry Alia's not sleeping well Nikki

Today is U/S day for me!!! I can't wait to see my baby looking more like a baby :)


----------



## Cowgirl07

Yay! Can't wait to see the picture


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Nikki-when is AF due?


----------



## goldstns

Can't wait to see how you baby is doing!

I don't know when AF is due... Still haven't gotten AF since birth.... Doc said my hormones r on track for AF. I'm 99% sure I'm not Prego, just haven't seen AF. If u didn't know me before pregnancy, I have to take meds to get AF because my hormones r off and I'd never get AF with out meds... So my body is a bit messy.


----------



## clynn11

Are you back on meds yet Niki, or waiting until you're officially TTC? FX AF shows soon... or who knows maybe you'll get a surprise BFP ;)


----------



## asmcsm

Yay for ultrasound!!! So exciting!

AFM, sister had her baby a few days ago. He was so tiny 6lbs 11oz then yesterday he took him to his first apt and he was only 5lbs 13oz! Poor little thing lost 13% of his body weight :( he has tons of wrinkly extra skin since he needs to build up some body fat. My sisters milk hadn't come in yet so I went over there last night and gave him some of mine. She took him back today and he was up 5oz! Hoping little man starts gaining more.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Hope he continues to gain. What a little guy


----------



## Ingodshand

Ash- that is so cool that you shared your milk. I hope he starts gaining soon! Is your sister pumping to try and get it to come in?


----------



## goldstns

That was so nice you shared milk Ashlee.

I am on my meds...for a month now


----------



## asmcsm

Her insurance hasn't gotten her pump to her yet but she said that her boobs were starting to feel kinda tingly so I told her it was coming in. I gave her some of my mothers milk tea. Just glad that I was able to help my little nephew until hers came in since I produce a pretty good amount.


----------



## Cowgirl07

You should be proud! Was he early? He is such a small cute little guy


----------



## asmcsm

No, he was 4 days late! Tht was the biggest shock. He was just so tiny for a full term baby


----------



## Cowgirl07

Awe, he just gets to wear little clothes for a longer time. :) 
I feel good this morning. I think I od sometime, it probably was weak because I didn't get any pain or cramping. I just am having my vivid post o dreams. Oh well, if it was late and delays af by a few days I can get 3 day bloods at my appointment(hopefully). I also saw a post from a girl I knew in high school about infertility so I messaged her. She was so thankful. :)


----------



## Lotalaughs16

That's great Katrina! I hope this month brings you answers and a BFP :)

Ash, that's great you were able to help your sister and nephew out :)

For those not on FB, here's my little pumpkin


----------



## Cowgirl07

Me too, i am definitely in to vivid dreams had another one last night. 
Awe pumpkin.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Good luck Katrina :)

Lovely scan picture :D


----------



## Cowgirl07

Oh I suppose I should mention this cycle has been crazy I have had fertile cm for a week. I'm not a fan, I almost wish I was temping so I would know if I od.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Are you not going to temp again?


----------



## Cowgirl07

I will probably next cycle or the on after. Since I'm not on meds I see no point in temping. I do not o correctly on my own, when we come up with a plan after talking to the re I will likely temp again.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Your appointment isn't far away now is it?


----------



## Cowgirl07

Nope two weeks from today.


----------



## clynn11

Nikki, have you thought about making just a 'blank' facebook basically to add to the group so we can talk to you on there? I know everyone misses you like crazy, it's just so much more convenient for most people to get on there so a lot don't frequent the boards anymore :/ I hope you and Alia are getting along great! <3


----------



## clynn11

Katrina- Excited for your appt!!!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Well I had a job interview today, I think it went well. They asked a lot more personal questions and less typical interview ones. I should hear by the end of next week. I wish I had a baby and didn't have to worry about getting a new job to pay for a baby.


----------



## Lotalaughs16

Glad the interview went well Katrina!!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Glad the interview went well Katrina :)


----------



## clynn11

Katrina :hugs: glad it went well! Keeping everything crossed you get it! Can you go over what is happening at your appointment again in a couple weeks? I know, I suck, I've been trying really hard to follow along but have been slacking :/


----------



## Cowgirl07

No you don't suck. It's just the referral appointment, she goes over health history. Decides what tests are going to happen and what plans she has for us.


----------



## goldstns

Cassidy- I miss you all too! DH said I can join the FB group via his FB page (no need to check out his page as he isn't a FB person either- ever since the struggle to conceive we both took down our original page). I don't want to connect it to my phone, but I can check from a computer at work/home. Rachel is helping set me up to join.


----------



## Lotalaughs16

great news nikki! I'm so happy you'll be able to join the group on fb!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Wow quiet on here! I have super bad pms, dh cousins are in town and didn't give notice. So we are eating breakfast tomorrow, I was irritated. I actually have been grumpy most of the week. It is bad, oh and pregnancy announcements on fb do not help! A girl from high school has three kids with three different dad's and is pregnant again.


----------



## goldstns

Sry Katrina! That's why I cancelled fb.


----------



## Cowgirl07

It's okay, I expect some more announcements soon. I just can't delete fb, my sister lives overseas and it's so easy for us to keep track of each other.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Urgh that sucks Katrina. I found hiding people from my newsfeed was a great help plus I had a massive clear out!


----------



## Cowgirl07

I have done quite a few clear outs, I think another maybe in order. 
Dh and I went to the apple orchard today, it was a lot of fun. I'll have pictures on fb later. I came home to the most adorable new shorthorn calf his color is so cute! He is roan with a white spot on his head. :)


----------



## goldstns

That's so special Katrina... Like horses, they don't "need" humans assistance?


----------



## Cowgirl07

Usually no, once in awhile they do need help especially the first time. but 95% of them dont


----------



## Lotalaughs16

Thats fun Katrina love the pics of fall!! Sorry about the announcements on fb...I've started unfollowing people that annoy me


----------



## Cowgirl07

Well I didn't get the job, so back to the drawing board on that one.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Sorry Hun :hugs:


----------



## Cowgirl07

I'm just having a bad day. I won't vent to much, promise.


----------



## clynn11

You vent all you want hun. I'm sorry you didn't get the job :(


----------



## Cowgirl07

I have just been mopey. Can't get a job, can't get pregnant, can't afford ivf or adoption.


----------



## goldstns

Sry Katrina. Sucks that we have a loving house for a "homeless" child and because of price, you can't have the child and the child has to live in foster homes. It breaks my heart.


----------



## Lotalaughs16

I'm so sorry Katrina...this is so unfair but I keep praying for you and I have faith that something Great is coming your way :hugs:

Vent all you want...that's what friends are for :)


----------



## Cowgirl07

I'm doing better today, I think yesterday was just one of those days where it's hard to look on the bright side. Af is due today I guess, maybe tomorrow. I was going to take my temp just to see where it was at, I didn't when I first got up. But I went back to sleep and when I got up at normal time two hours later it was still high. So maybe no af today, I also haven't temped in forever so who knows.


----------



## goldstns

nice katrina, I hope that means something! I cried my eyes out the day before I found out I had a positive test.


----------



## Cowgirl07

I did test and had a bfn so I don't think it means much. I'm a day late, so now I'm hoping she holds off so I can get blood work done at the clinic.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

So sorry Katrina.. I have faith that everything will fall in place for you. 

Also,
I probably won't be posting in this group anymore. Since we are all on FB, I'll just post there. I'm not really confident about who's watching this page anymore.


----------



## frsttimemama

Sorry ladies, it's been AGES since I have been on. Everything is great with us. We are adjusting. I have no down time anymore I don't feel like, but wouldn't trade it for the world. Soaking it up til i head back to work. :( lol. Hope you can forgive me! Hope you are all well!


----------



## brunettebimbo

You still need to update us with birth details etc! :lol:


----------



## TTCaWee1

Sandy - I'm quite sure you saw my posts earlier on but failed to respond. We didn't just forget that you have been sketchy in not responding or updating ANY details. So who the F are you? I think you owe us an explanation, whatever it may be.


----------



## Ellen677

Can someone help me please


----------

